# The "You're Banned" Game



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2005)

Give a reason to ban the person above you.  Ready... start!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

hes  waaaaay too cool to belong here


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for eating too much dessert.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ For making that comment

(you can never have to much pie)


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> ^ For making that comment
> 
> (you can never have to much pie)


 ^Making a store which I have no idea what he can make.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Hates UGB


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being pink.

(make sure you say banned for because it sounds better)


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for not giving me work.... other than the usual boring stuff.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for not making me a Admin.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having 0% warning.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for not making a board all about Smart Tech.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for Illigal useage of the word "Banned"


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for using the word Or in his name.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being the ultimate RP creator


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for having his name the color pink.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning me for something ive been banned before


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining 9 days after my Birthday.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for not surrendering The Bell Tree to Smart Tech


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining at  7-November 04


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

that was directed at storm


----------



## MGMT (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for being a rock


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for being a coconut


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for melting down.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(thats a good one)

^ Banned for roughhousing with cowboys


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

gah! i thought u were bulrias....o silly me....


here lemme fix it


^ banned for having too many 8's


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannned for spamming (wait a minute...)


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for playing NES


----------



## Squall (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned because I said so.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned because your ticed off because you want big sigs.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned becuz he...ummm......has 21059390bells!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the numbers 911 in his name.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not using the sig me or jj made you


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for beating me in Tank Attack.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Ditto


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using Smart Tech without permission from the copyright holder, Smart Tech himself.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me 3 times in a row


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for washing his feet in public.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me 4 times in a row


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

and rmb i have a bag of "Banned" with your name on it


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a bag of banned without a license.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Banned for having a bag of banned without a license.


 banned for not knowing aabout Homestar.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning smart tech dragon

only i can ban him


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning without a banning license


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a ban licence


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				SYSTEMELTDOWN911 said:
			
		

> banned for having a ban licence


 banned for being mr. spam


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sig then a add-on below it.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too strict.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for playing rough with cowboys


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ROFL!
Banned for originally haveing to big of a sig


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

my sig*sniff* was perfect *sniff*

Banned for being a December 3rd joiner


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking anime too muhh


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

IP banned(XD) for liking Star Warz too much


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Baneed for being named after a pokemon


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

pokemon? I hate them.....


Banned for being a weed


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spelling star wars wrong


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for correcting me


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stating that I corrected him


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being active


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living (not realy )


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*klls self*i'm not banned anyomre!


banned for using


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning 5+ times


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND because is smart.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

wait a mintue...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

no waiting banned!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:'(


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:evillaugh:


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

>_<


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

>_<


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

>_<


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> your banned


 banned for posting 7 posts in the same thread within a minute.
(If this were'nt forum games, those posts would probably be deleted.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ha 10 times! but 2 were by mistake... banned for mis counting


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

and banned for stealing my avatar


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spamming this game


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning many times without a permit.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for being a dragon


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using DS and X in the same name/sentence.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for h34r:


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for h34R: Not working


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spamming


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spelling banned wrong and banning twice.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for exclamation marks


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning myself.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning too much.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(At BamBam)

BAND for being a "Filthy Hippocrit"


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spamming


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MasterDSX said:
			
		

> (At BamBam)
> 
> BAND for being a "Filthy Hippocrit"


 banned for not getting the joke


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Bam in his name.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for being the "Greetest".


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fr being namist.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being banned in a while.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lying, I was banned 2 days ago.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> MasterDSX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> banned for spamming


 ...


BAND for no reason.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling the truth


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for banning


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still having a cool sig


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAnned for banning without permission.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for being a fruit  
:rofl:


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for not turning the page before posting


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for blaming me for banning without turning pages.


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a dragon.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an AC fsn


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> banned


 banned for being a rubble.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the numbers 1983 in your name.


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Banned for having the numbers 1983 in your name.


 banned for having 15 in your name.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me without my consent.


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Banned for banning me without my consent.


 banned for banning me for banning you without your consent.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the banned while banned.


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Banned for banning the banned while banned.


 banned for not making sense.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not understanding what Smart Tech stated in earlier post.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

perma banned


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the almighty Smart Tech Dragon


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> banned for banning the almighty Smart Tech Dragon


 BAND because this smilie says so  :evillaugh:


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned again for misspellign the word BANNED
(band is a musical group  banned means forbin from going somewhere)


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol i mispelled the word Mispelling 

sorry lol


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a vigilante

In case you didn't know, that's someone who takes the law enforcement into their own hands.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being too cool for school


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not going to school.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stating a false statement


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND 4 kwestining mie Spelin


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned the 3rd time for MISPELLING THE WORD BANNED


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> banned the 3rd time for MISPELLING THE WORD BANNED


 BAND for qwestoning my spelin


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED AGAIN FOR MISPELLING  "BANNED"


Band= A Musical Group
Banned= Forbidden from going to a certain place or area


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND because... Is a Pie...


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned once more for mispelling "Banned"

Band= something you wear around your wrist or head/ a musical group

Banned=Forbidden from going to a certain place or area


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for BANing for the same reason 3+ times in a row.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doing the same reason that i banned u for 5 times


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> banned for doing the same reason that i banned u for 5 times


 BAND for not making sence


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for mispelling banned


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND to feed the homeless


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(ill give you 50 bells if u start spelling Banned  right)

banned for mispelling the word Banned


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Pie_Or_Die said:
			
		

> (ill give you 50 bells if u start spelling Banned  right)
> 
> banned for mispelling the word Banned


 Banned for bribing me. I want that 50 bells though.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

take it 
<small><small><small><small>Disclaimer: You have to spell it wright from now on or i get the 50 bells back</small></small></small></small>


banned for making me pay 50 bells so hed spell it right


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 6, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for typing in blinding writing and small


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 6, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not typing in small blinding writing


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 6, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making  up good excuses for banning.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 6, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making up good excuses for banning


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 6, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a moderator.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 6, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone who banned a moderator


----------



## Justin (Aug 10, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for.....having 6961 bells currently.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 10, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for inaccurate bell count.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for joining on december 28th


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 0% warning level


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for changing his name to lowercase letters.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing 15 in his name


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning very late.  
:yawn:


----------



## ac1983fan (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a local mod


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an uber cool sig.


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Dragan.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being member #179


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having gohan in his name


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fror making as flame post.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being banned by the Great Smart Tech in a long time.


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing your name blue


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for showing the flag of Canada is your post.


----------



## Justin (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liveing in the USA


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having your name in lowercase.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you think you're smart


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning an already banned Moderator.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for only having 8083 bells


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banned banner.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone who already banned you, who is someone you already banned


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Just ban


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not joining KGZ


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bannign a admin


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BANNING SOMEONE WHO BANNED A ADMIN


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BANNING AN ADMIN WHO BANNED SOMEONE FOR BANNING AN ADMIN


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banned banner who banned an admin who was banning a banner that was banned.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 13, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone who banning a banned banner who banned an admin who was banning a banner that was banned.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Since he had it comin, ban!

Not really


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Member:#6!


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning a admin who didnt go along with the chain of BANS!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for breaking the chain.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banner for breaking the chain.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Mr.Spam.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banned banner that was banned.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting to become a Global Mod.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting to be a Sage.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing over 8,000 bells.


----------



## Mino (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bANNED FOR LEAVING THE CAPS LOCK ON ONCE.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting in all caps.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a record holder.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not holding any records.


----------



## Mino (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving me 20 bucks.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a moderator.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being good at Sub war.


----------



## Mino (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not playing me in Quadrwa line.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having your name start with "p"


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				PikMino42 said:
			
		

> Banned for not playing me in Quadrwa line.


 Want to? Meet you in Game Room 2 if yes.

Anyways, 

Banned for Banning PikMino42


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

PikMino42@Nevermind

Banned for banning me!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning each other.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing a website.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a website.


----------



## Justin (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

btw:I do.

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being foreign.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning a foreign person.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banned banner that was not foreign.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking you could confuse me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being confused.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being jealous of all non-moderators at tbt

btw, i was confused, just trying to make you think i wasn't


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> banned for being jealous of all non-moderators at tbt
> 
> btw, i was confused, just trying to make you think i wasn't


 oops


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning while I was away.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

this is the first double ban! oh yeah! dont ban me for double banning!
you're banned for banning me while i was away and you're also banned for banning only one person today.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using the word "Banned" too many times in one sentence.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting banned in quotes.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting while banned.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you weren't at nsider today.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I don't visit NSider. 

Banned for being active at NSider.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for actually playing n-gage.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Playing what?

Banned for posting something that I don't understand.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing what n gage is. (it was the worst video game player ever made-made by nokia, go ask about it in the wishing well...)


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because ur school dosnt start till a month


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about a failed game. 

(Now I know what you're talking about. I remember hearing about it.)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning pieordie on somethin he didnt even talk about.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being in the chat when we DID talk about it


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being banned in a while.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone with 853 posts.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having 853 posts.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone because they dont have 853 posts.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning while banned.


----------



## MushroomBoy (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned.period.

and because he's got smart in his name.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because he had a poison mushroom


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone with a mushroom.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the tank war record.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned for eating icecream on the sabbath.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

anned for typing on the sabbath


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

anned for typing on the sabbath


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for being an admin.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spelling band wrong.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I want to ban you for no apparent reason whatsoever.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i thought of that first.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND because you copied PoD's responce...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a shimmering hole.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making it so hot outside.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for rating your own sig.<span style="font-family:Arial"><span style="font-family:Arial">


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning myself. (always wanted to do that.)


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for BANing yourself.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still not saying banned.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for holding over double the amount of records that i hold in the games here.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me.    
^_^


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using an unoriginal ban.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me run out of ideas on bans.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating cheerio's on the sabbath.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not eating cheerios on the sabath!


----------



## ƒish (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

 

Banned for having a 3D looking sig.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting a "Dorkus Porkus" sig.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for warening otheres of themselves in a sig


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 858 posts


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for editing my ban!

( by this I mean you edited your post editing me and thusly by me editing this I condemned myself)


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for mispelling "doesn't" in his sig.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

For one i didn't notice that and i will have to talk to Jamone about that...

banned for pointing out grammer and spelling mistakes


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> For one i didn't notice that and i will have to talk to Jamone about that...
> 
> banned for pointing out grammer and spelling mistakes


 Banned for *making* spelling and gramm*e*r mistakes.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Bulerias said:
			
		

> SPORGE27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 banned for spelling Grammar wrong.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Banned for not understanding that I was pointing out that Sporge spelled it wrong.


----------



## ƒish (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for confusing me about how you were banning sporge.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> banned for confusing me about how you were banning sporge.


 Banned for being too easy to confuse


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making this thread longer.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for........being a Dragon?


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Band for using "........"


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not havong a big sig that would make storm change the sig into big sigs with it crossed like he did to me


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAND for confusing me.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being cunfuzzled


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "cunfuzzled"


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because... BANING IS FUN


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not "band"ing people anymore.


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANED FOR BANING ME.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still not spelling banned right.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking hes actually gonna learn how to spell.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using proper grammar.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining 28-december-04


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a sage.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Local Mod and an Employee


----------



## Squishy3 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned just because.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being all squishy


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling my name orange.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for getting 7 complaints from 1 person.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a moderator.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

if i could be a local mod, i would be(hint, hint!), i only post 10.8 times per day, 200 posts in under 3 wks!

banned for not trying to make me a moderator.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to be a Moderator without filling out a resume.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

where are the resumes????

banned for not emailing a resume to me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not asking for a pizza. 

Hey, it's random. Good enough for me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wanting bacon on that pizza.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using this smiley in your last post.  :jay:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

got me there....banned for only using one smiley in your last post, even though your lucky number is 15.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on planet Namek at this moment.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

yup...they got hi speed internet here on namek...
banned for using what they call hi-speed internet on your silly little planet.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I'm on an asteroid. And I get a better connection too. 

Banned for not being on an asteroid.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being on 'asteroid m' (if your not an xmen fan you wouldnt know)


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

this is a new one but I have to ban both of you for fighting in not one but many threads on this board!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to ban someone at a higher rank.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone new to forum games.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone that was banned.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for banning


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banned banner that was banning a banned banner.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 'cuz its fun banning moderators, especially when i'm not one...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for always talking about being a Moderator.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to make me undetermined.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being banned for a while.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

yeah...for like 2 minutes...
banned for calling 2 minutes "a while".


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for doubting my interpretation of moments of time.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using too many words with lots of letters.   
:blink:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for failing to comprehend my extensive vocabulary.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for taking 5 hrs. 52 mins. to come up with a reason to ban me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me create an extensive time gap between banning posts.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

woh...abneed for being a little too "extensive" with your last ban.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for mispelling "Banned" in that last post.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to be my english teacher.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting every time I refresh this board.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your disturbing initials.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pointing that out. 

(I didn't realize they spelled that until way after I made it.)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not noticing "until way after I made it".

(its ok, i'll pretend it stands for super tough dingo.)


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting here far too much


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not posting here enough.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being banned all day.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having ten times more posts than me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining months before me, yet have under 100 less posts than me.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not realizing that I'm too busy running a forum with 100+ members to come here.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing i have very few forums to post at.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not joining my forum


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i dont know what forum you run.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> banned because i dont know what forum you run.


 Banned because I'll PM you the link if you want.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a Moderator.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me because I banned a moderator.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banned Moderator.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me because I banned a banned moderator.  
:rofl:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banned banning banned moderator that was banned.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying "locked would be better, but discontinued is just as good".


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for doubting my judgement.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not doubting your own actions


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Sage.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for previously being a sage.<span style="font-family:Arial"><span style="font-family:Arial">


----------



## Bastoise99 (Aug 26, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ban for not having tags wokrk


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 26, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spelling half your words incorrectly.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 26, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting an Admin.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 26, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for correcting a rock.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 27, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a Mod for the 10th time in a row.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 27, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for keeping count and still being wrong.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 27, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 27, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling me that i corrected a mod.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on late at night.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being on when i was yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about time.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not inviting me to your 3,000 posts party.    
:'(


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> banned for not inviting me to your 3,000 posts party.    
:'(


 banned for talking about what they weren't invited to.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being invited either.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making things up.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not celebrating.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me to celebrate.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a party pooper.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me a party pooper.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not hosting a surprise party for a new mod.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about a Mod that doesn't exist.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing that pikmino42 is now a temp mod.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling Mino a Mod when he is an Admin.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i dont read all notices 65,987,104 times to get every detail.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for inaccurate numbers.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being 1st ranked in your grade.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning be because of my class rank.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me with the worst reason 'to ban someone' ever.<span style="font-family:Arial"><span style="font-family:Arial">


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me that was the worst reason to ban someone when it really wasn't.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not supporting your statement, making that one the worst ban ever.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i ban myself for playing truth or dare.<span style="font-family:Arial"><span style="font-family:Arial">


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for insulting the best game thread at TBT.  >=D


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a person I played this game with the most.


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing this game so much and not realize what the radical thing is.  >=D


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being radical.


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for being radical.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR CLOSING HIS SHOP


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not thinking about the children.


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking about the children


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having frozen in his sig.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone while I was banned in this game.


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a local mod


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Mr. Spam


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being banned.


----------



## ac1983fan (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for being banned for being Mr. Spam.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banned banner that was banned banning.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the admin of UGB.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me that I banned an admin from another forum.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your new sig (too plain, to tell the truth, bring back the one from pod for your birthday)


----------



## Mino (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making fun of the sig I made.  >=D


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for working on our new domain for almost a week with no new updates.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a mod and not know whats going on.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for not keeping up with current events.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being able to unban bambam.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for not having certain powers.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not yet having 3400 posts


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having 1k posts.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for never being on aim except for 10 seconds today


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on AIM a lot.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for something i dont even do.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for banning you.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being an admin, or even a global mod yet.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for rushing a process.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you didnt spell banned incorrectly in any of your last 19 posts in this topic.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me to defy the rules of grammar.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for playing forum games alot.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 7, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not playing forum games a lot.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 7, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for not doing something that i actually do.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 8, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me read something like this early in the morning.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 8, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because yet again you two took this and made a two person war.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 8, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned b/c he wanted to


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 8, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having an avatar at the time of this post.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Sep 8, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not bieng a global mod


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 8, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Smart Tech because of TBT Staff's decision.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 8, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being at a higher rank than me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 8, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ditto.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being at a lower rank than me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 10, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting at 10 oclock on the 10th of the month.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 10, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting between the times of 1:43 P.M. and 1:45 P.M.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 10, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a global mod.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 10, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not looking into the Termina Cafe for a while, you lazy waiter!


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being awesome


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me with a compliment, lol


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone that gave you a compliment.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being good at tank wars


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> banned for being good at tank wars


 tank as in tank attack and wars as in subwars


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting twice in a row.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banner.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for confusing me


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confused.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me when hes already banned


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "banned" twice.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying  said it twice when i said it 3 times


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being banned in almost 5 minutes.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i said


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving a good reason for banning me.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i have to go in 3 minutes


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for leaving me alone.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i dont have to go yet


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because its myself


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i have to go bye   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not playing any other games.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i can do my homework will i play on cump


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for multi-tasking.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for ummm idk


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for incomplete banning reason.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i have to have a 2 page essay on a fairy tale due tomarrow


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not doing your homework sooner.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned because he is


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not spelling sense like cents, which shows you dont like $$$.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i said so and i have to finish my math home work


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not completing math homework.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i just finishe cuz imm good at long division


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about division.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

why is that bad and your baned cuz u said the last word u said


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using a lame excuse to ban someone multiple times.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying 2 many words


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not saying enough words.


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for taking time from his homework!  :no:

for shame


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lieing i finished my math with a caculator   
^_^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using technology to solve his problems.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not telling who your replacement is.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to make me tell classified information.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using only 3 words in that last post.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz he thinks 3 is bad nmber


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting this late at night.


----------



## rinku (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking staying up late is a bad thing.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being here more often.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving a reason to be banned.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for reasoning


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using improper grammar.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using grammer


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being at a rank that qualifies you to be on the Who's What Rank List.


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having less that 1,000 bells.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a tech drgon from the future that doresn't exist


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I'm not from the future. I'm from the present. 

Banned for being a giant, demonic anchor.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a mob


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Mob? 

Banned for being a hole.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*i ment mod *   banned for being a dragon


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a *Insert Species Name Here*


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lieing im a monkey


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting a Mod.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for getting corrected


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being smart


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being evil.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz u lie im only half evil


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being half evil. 

"You shall see the light."


----------



## MGMT (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for quoting


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not quoting.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being one of the first 28 members at tbt.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting this thread die.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because the revolution isn't out yet.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having under 3 posts.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being at Fish rank yet.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using a fishy ban and for allowing smile to get locked    
:'(


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking that we consult with everyone if we lock a thread.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not consulting before locking the coolest thread at tbt.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for caring about a single thread.


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a dance-oriented name. 
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making an unsupported assumption.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning one of my best friends at TBT.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for takin this so serious.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spoiling Smart_Tech's moment.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for double-teaming me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning my friend, again.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using a comma.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using a comma.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living north of brazil.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about Brazil.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on aim for the first time in like a month.


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause of something


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for naming himself after a band.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using banned and band in the same statement.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for exceeding the limit of B words in that sentence.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using a word with 3 e's.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not typing in Russian.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not eating 'roman' noodles.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not eating doormouse dipped in honey, a Roman delicacy.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving away tomorow's answers.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I gave an answer away.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being tricked by a mysterious force into not knowing that that was the answer i will use to win.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking the dark.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for asking the same question twice.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for leaving right in the middle of an AIM chat with me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not understanding that there's only 1 computer in my house currently with interenet, causing some issues.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 23, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a computer with issues.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not living in delaware.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not living in the Midwest.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i do live in the midwest, and double ban for thinking i live in michigan.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living near a big city in Michigan.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(i dont live by detroit or grand rapids??? at least i dont think i do)

banned for living hours away from a major city.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in a suburb.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for visiting some caves.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me come back to this board every 2 minutes.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing that i actually do make you through mind control.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for controlling my mind.


----------



## Mino (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for replying in here saying you had to reply to this.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me after signing a treaty.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for signing a virtual treaty.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for likin DBZ


----------



## HyperShadowGirl (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for helping with History homework.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^b4nn3d f0r n07 74|k1n6 |1k3 7h15


----------



## HyperShadowGirl (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B4nn3d f0r 74|k1n6 |1k3 7h15


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for doing the same thing as me


----------



## HyperShadowGirl (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 555 posts.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having 555 posts


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ure banned


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for not doing the game right


----------



## Monkey09 (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for working ay Cafe Fish.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a PM2 avatar.


----------



## MGMT (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being awesome


----------



## MGMT (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being me


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting twice.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 25, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because Mino has your old job.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Sep 26, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you don't have it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i think we should change the subject.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for..... for.... for me not being able to thing of anything


----------



## MGMT (Sep 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not thinking


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 1, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a big avatar.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 1, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for recently changing your avatar to the same monster that was in your previous one.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 2, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying it was the same monster when it really isn't.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because both are the red eyes balck dragon...i'd know, i play yugioh.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a purple-colored name.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being forced to change the subject.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 7, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for forcing me to change the subject.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 7, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining on Dec. 28 '04.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Oct 7, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining yesterday  :evillaugh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 7, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in March.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 7, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wanting to visit china.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 7, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a very blury sig.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Trivia Master.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being TBT tank attack record holder.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Oct 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a pkmn master


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a clone commander.


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Oct 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having awesome trees in his sig....i want them


----------



## Pie_Or_Die (Oct 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for coming back to tbt


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone without my permission.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 12, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 2 sig add ons.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 15, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 0 addons.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Oct 15, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a blurry sig.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Oct 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I own you


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being at a higher moderator rank than me.


----------



## Monkey09 (Oct 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bieng good at Tank Ataack and Sub War.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your member # being a pallindrome.


----------



## Monkey09 (Oct 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for winning a A.T. Contest.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for needing help in easytoon.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 22, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having over 1,500 posts and reaching into the Top 10 Posters at TBT.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Oct 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in 2004.


----------



## MGMT (Oct 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned because your mom oooooo!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a lousy excuse to ban someone.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for the same reason on the 32nd page of this thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannd for being DarthGohan1


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being here a lot.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being here alot.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a up and coming user.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "a up and coming user" instead of "an up and coming user".


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having mkds yet.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not giving me your friend code


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i dont even have it yet


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about friend codes here.


----------



## Micah (Nov 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting us talk about Friend Codes!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling him an noa practically


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Cheese Mite.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having under 1111 bells.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having over 1111 bells.


----------



## Justin (Nov 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not racing with me in MKDS


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having MKDS before I have it.


----------



## Justin (Nov 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a coconut.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the only person with their friend code on their sig...I think...


----------



## Justin (Nov 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(well...we are alowed to now)

Is a member3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not banning the person before you.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning without banning me first.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 16813 bells, when I am posting this.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an S in your name.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 28, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for abolishing the red eyes black dragon for your new drgn.


----------



## ViRuaL (Nov 29, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having two unrelated characters in your name.


----------



## nicky16 (Nov 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^for not making me banned


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having numbers in your name.


----------



## nicky16 (Nov 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for banning someone of his own kind


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having only 1 post.


----------



## nicky16 (Nov 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being banned


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 30, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a banner without a banned banning license.


----------



## nicky16 (Dec 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not making me an admin


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 3, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for asking for flash games


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Dec 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a name that starts with E


----------



## nicky16 (Dec 4, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sweet pickle


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 5, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having more than 3 posts


----------



## beakmanthegreat (Dec 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
banned for calling the ghostbusters on a false alarm.


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 11, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hating a move i never watched.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 14, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for never watching one of the best movies ever


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 16, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not watching a watching good movie that I liked ever.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for marking DS's


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banning for being semi-new.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a 6, 7, and 8 in your post count


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone in the staff.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for doing something you did too


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for asking his brother to ask me about "it"


----------



## SL92 (Dec 17, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a better avatar than everyone else.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being shadowy.


----------



## Monkey09 (Dec 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for founding this place.


----------



## Micah (Dec 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cool avatar.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 18, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the wrong avatar.


----------



## TwilightKing (Dec 19, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having AN avatar >_<


----------



## SL92 (Dec 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too Twilight-ish...ness...king....


----------



## Glactor (Dec 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning the person that started this and potentially trying to "counter ban" me.


----------



## link2398 (Dec 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^^^^^^^^^^ banned for having a custom avatar.


----------



## Pyschomc (Dec 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for puttin a fake ds cover as his avatar and he has no sig


----------



## link2398 (Dec 20, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for being a weed, and btw I do have a sig, see the line VVVVVVV thats where my sig starts.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone while being banned.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig that asks me what my flag is.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no flag.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone for banning you because of you flag.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 21, 2005)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me about banning him while I was banned.


----------



## jbuck (Jan 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for confusing me


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting your friend code xD


----------



## Kyle (Jan 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for making me the prince


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving me "Ink-Blot therapy" with an avatar.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for guessing my avatar wrong (its a Otherworldly Being/Invisable dude that wears dark wizard clothes so he can be seen).


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for leaving Zanaris. (That's where they are, I've fought them, too. )


----------



## Kyle (Jan 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Uhhhhh, -runs to the wildy and gets pwned by pkers- errrrrr

^Banned for killing my own kind!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannaded for having a cool avatar...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having to be 4 AC characters at once -points to your avatar- ^


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for running into the Wildy.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for stealing my bronze sword. I need thtaz too pwns teh t0ugh1e g0bl1n$!!! Lol. (I dont use a bronze sword)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having under 279.71 posts


----------



## Kyle (Jan 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to catch my own kind -points to avatar-.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using a Dragon Longsword.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a Dragon Longsword.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not using a powerpole.


----------



## Micah (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a mod


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a mod.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an insect


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Calling soccer a insect, hes a shiny hole.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing he just ranked up.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone without a special permit.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving me a banning permit.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for not having a banning permit.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me while you weren't giving me a permint while the banning permit was banned in my banning country for banning people.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a perm.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me while I stole your perm/banning stick! (each MOD has one like AVGanondrof stole Bul's) -waves it around and bans a colony of ants-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for mispelling "permit" earlier.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a dragon


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being invisible.


----------



## link2398 (Jan 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a great mod


----------



## Kyle (Jan 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banne dfor posting at 5:00 PM on the dot.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone that complimented ne.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for serving coffee! I want soda.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Baned for not having a head in your avatar.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Odd.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me something I already know.


----------



## Drazzle Dazzle (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I hate rover in your sig


----------



## Tyler (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying my sig stinks becasue I didn't make it.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Crazy.


----------



## link2398 (Jan 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone who was crazy, who banned someone for saying stuff about sigs.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for confusing me...    
:blink:			  :wacko:


----------



## Tyler (Jan 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for beinging myself.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being banned because you've been banned by a mouse.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for overusing the word "banned".


----------



## Micah (Jan 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being nice 2 me!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a fish.


----------



## wcc17 (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because im bored


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying..That...awful word! "Bored"...Bleh


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Pitfall


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dancing at some point in your life.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being a tortoise.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a MOD


----------



## Tyler (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning lots of people!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being me


----------



## Tyler (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting more than 2 hours ago.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing im the Serial Banner (I'm coming for you :evillaugh: )


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing this game.


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning other banners


----------



## Kyle (Jan 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Banned for playing this game.


 Banned for banning a person banning me!


(what game am I playing?)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having Soul Edge.


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Being a Dragon


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Canadian.


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for running Trivia


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

just plain banned


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Banning with no Reason.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a smart 9-year-old.


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having 125 in your name.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning 2 people.


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a User of TBT


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for banning the banners of the banner who previously banned you


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a orange color.


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for having a yellow color


----------



## Justin (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

And Blinding your eyes.


----------



## yoshi9877 (Jan 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not banning me


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being banned until i came along.


----------



## Justin (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Red Text in your sig.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for coming  out of me (money bags come out of rocks).


----------



## Justin (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a avy.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Bells (is a poor rock)


----------



## aabattery (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having so many bells.


----------



## aabattery (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				aabattery said:
			
		

> ^Banned for having so many bells.


 ^banned for lying.

<_< >_>


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bab=nned cuz ur avatar creeps me out.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haveing a low quality avitar


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having an avatar that doesn't move.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not not havinng and avitar that doesn't doesn't doesn't move


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not letting me know your fav color was orange.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making my name color orange  :r


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking i actually have that power.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me think that he had something that he really didn't.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having >7000 posts


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having over 3K posts.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for having under 10k posts!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having less that 250 posts.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for replying so fast.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having the same exat amout of post that i did yesteday


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me look at this thread again.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for moving a topic right when i was posting so when i posted it it said that the thread was deleted


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a name color I envy.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting the pologust 4000 on prince boo!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing RuneScape


----------



## Tyler (Jan 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for locking me in the cold cellar.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being odd and crazy


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for marking DSs.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating smarties.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for defeating the evil android Cell.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

For only being level 82 in RS. A good level is 85.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing that


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a ghost hunter!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a ghost helper.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Kolvo said:
			
		

> Banned for being a ghost helper.


Those words... they hurt me.....     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				  Prince Boo will not be happy!     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

-Fat Bunny comes along and eats the words I jsut said- Whats words?  :r  -pets Fat Bunny-

(forget the ban game!)

Banned for not banning me!


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stealing the poltergust 3000 from Prof. egggadd.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning without waving the "Banning Flag".


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning him because I have the Polterguiest 4000 from M&L Superstar Saga.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making you're own bunny.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for insulting her. ATTACK SOCCER BOY NOW! :llama:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting her get revenge...

ATTACK SOCCERBOY WITH THE EGNORTH!!! -she attacks with her blubberiness belly-
---()-----()-----
--(--0---0--)---
--(->---<--)--
--(_______)---


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for attacking a relatively innocent person.


----------



## Resurgence83 (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ BANNED FOR HAVING LUIGI IN AN AVY RUNNING LIKE A LUNATIC!


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the wrong person!


----------



## Micah (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 8033 in screen name!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having PTP in your name (WHAT THE HECK DOES THAT MEAN!?!?)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having more than 1 'o' in your name.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having more than one 'a' and 'h'.  
:rofl:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting this thread die.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting it die.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing Soccer, or Football, as it's called in the UK.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a dragon.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not telling me what they call football in UK if they call football, soccer?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone I already banned.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone I did not ban.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you ate my pie.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for leaving your pie where someone could take it.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I left my pie on the highest volcano on Mars.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lying.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I really was and knew that.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing that.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't have any other reasons to ban you.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for changing your name.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not changing your name


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a one-word name.

... oh noes... the llama song! RUN!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not tasting spicy enough.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating me


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not eating me.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being eaten.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being ancient.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being old...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being young...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing your name...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> Banned for changing your name.


 Banned for stealing his idea.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for me stealing Soccer's Idea for me banning you for you changing your name from Kolvo to Fossil for times four equals 16.

Now that is alot of fours. 

* Wait! No banning me for using to many fours * because I was telling everyone how I Banned you for banning  me for me stealing Soccer's Idea for me banning you for you changing your name from Kolvo to Fossil for times four equals 16.
 :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for acting wierd.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for being wierd for saying alot of fours for explaining why you should be banned for you banning me for me stealing Soccer's Idea for me banning you for you changing your name from Kolvo to Fossil!

Uhhhhhggggggggg.  


:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being odd and crazy.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for being odd and crazy for using lots of 4s and banning Fossil for banning me for being wierd for saying alot of fours for explaining why you should be banned for you banning me for me stealing Soccer's Idea for me banning you for you changing your name from Kolvo to Fossil!

4's are fun!


:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for rofling four times in a row.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making fun of 4!
 :|  :|  :|  :| 
  
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			    
:huh:			 
  
^_^			    
^_^			    
^_^			    
^_^			 
                
                
                
                
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 
  
B)			    
B)			    
B)			    
B)			 
    
 
-_-			    
-_-			    
-_-			    
-_-			 
 <_<  <_<  <_<  <_< 
                
  
:wub:			    
:wub:			    
:wub:			    
:wub:			 
 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 
                
 :r  :r  :r  :r 
 :mez:  :mez:  :mez:  :mez: 
 :jay:  :jay:  :jay:  :jay: 
 >_<  >_<  >_<  >_< 

:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	 
 :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh: 

Yes! I did it. Just one last thing! 

 :llama:  :llama:  :llama:  :llama:


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using 92 smilies.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting the count wrong.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for including the Llamas.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for counting the smileys!


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Boo in your sig.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning over 3 people.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning many more people than me.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Soccerboy8033 said:
			
		

> Banned for banning many more people than me.


 banned for not banning smarttechs mom. : o


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting me to ban Smart Tech's mom.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not banning smarttech's mom, on account of saying i shouldn't or something like that...


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an awesome sig.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an unregistered sig    
:'(


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not havng an unregistered sig.


----------



## Max (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for playing to much soccer


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being anti-bunny :angry:

oops... that was at soccorboy...


----------



## Max (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for posting late


----------



## ƒish (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being max from Sam n' Max.    
:'(				
(i get really emotional in these. : ()


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a mammal.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^      Banned for somehow getting your mom involved in this thread


----------



## Tyler (Feb 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned be for being in charge of a messeum.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being in charge of tsb.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being banned.


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a rock that's red.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a sage thats new.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having "Valoo" as your avatar.


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Serveing Coffee!   
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Feb 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Banned for having "Valoo" as your avatar.


 Banned for having a nickname Valoo


and Justin your banned for not serving coffee!


----------



## link2398 (Feb 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not supporting the cute anime sith bunny.


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling the anime sith bunny cute.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Shy Guys.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no sig.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning the Sith Bunny .


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for being a fossil not a painting.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a fossil lol.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Being banned for ummmm.... making me forget what I was going to say.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting your favorite hat was the Royal Crown when I said that you couldn't. Pay attention, you blind person!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for insulting a member.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not........insulting a member.


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Fossil said:
			
		

> Banned for not........insulting a member.


 Banned for taking luigi's flashlight!

(that isn't a shy guy its a forest-guy)


----------



## Kyle (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not taking Luigi's Flashlight. (Fine, I'll give it back. )


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me ROFL.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for laughing.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not laughing.  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Grawr (Feb 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being both Odd and Crazy at the same time. Gotchya.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an owl.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a dragon thats shiny!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a special rank.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for also having a special rank.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving youself a special rank!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because that IS a special rank (it would be set to admin if it wasn't).


----------



## Tyler (Feb 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing that. (Isn't that an admin secret code???     			 )


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Spatville. And not getting my signature upgraded yet.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a breakfast food.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not serving breakfast food. Coffee server and pizza server


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for....bein'....alive....er, something.... :eh:


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bird.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned joining today.  :lol:


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bug!


----------



## Micah (Feb 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the youngest sage


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the only Gyroid.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in my story.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for putting me in Part 2 and not Part 1.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lying. (your in Part 2)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fior parting this.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not reading my story because your in it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not decluding me


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for         nookptp :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ur banned for having an avatar from the gallery


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hating chocolate


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having less than 500 posts.


----------



## Mino (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Banned for having less than 500 posts.


 Banned for passing me in post count, even though I was banned when you did it and had other better things to do when you did it.


----------



## Micah (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for uh (Don't want to make mino mad...)   
:blink:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for keeping a secret about Mino.


----------



## Micah (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Manned for having K.K. in sig


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Nook in your sig.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having nook in ur sig also.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being cool.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being awesome.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking DBZ.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for typing  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using emoticons.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning LordHappy for using emotes.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Blathers in your sig. Gotchya.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Blathers.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking ur smart


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for PWNning the heck out of me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pawning the heck out of someone


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for changing my name.


:rofl:	 

(I wanted a name change but just wanted to let everyone know you changed it.)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for cghanging your name over 8 million times more than i've changed mine.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I've only changed my name once. 

(I only had 1 other name so technically, its 1 name change.)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for drinking Coke.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for killing Kenny.


Stam: Oh my god! You killed Kenny!
Kyle: You bas**rds!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a banned word.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving to eat cows.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Smart 3 times on the same page.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using Smart_Tech_Dragon's full name


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a frightening bunny in his sig.   
:blink:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a smiley that lives in your sig........




<big><big><big><big><big>'.' The Blank Smiley</big></big></big>


----------



## Grawr (Feb 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for scaring people with your evil Monkey avatar!  >_<


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being scared of a graphic.


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an Admin(2)


----------



## Kyle (Feb 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for changing your name when I did too.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Shrubbery.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not trimming me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me take Bells.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to give them to someone else.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a plant.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a plant.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a group picture.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm cool like that. Having a group picture. *goes to the other Shrubbery ranks when I figure out I'm the only one* I'm sooooooo lonely.    
:'(


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for crying.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Mino (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning someone.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being me.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your name spelled backwards is "EmYzarcDdo" (I'm running out of ideas, here...)


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because if you rearrange your name it can spell 'Therbals'.... sounds like a berry. :9


----------



## Grawr (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you purposely spelled Contests like "*K*ontests" in your sig.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for discussing screen names.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I didnt understand what you said.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a custom rank


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a custom rank that is wierd and sounds like somthing from Lord of the Rings.  And I never even watched it. O_O


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making me the winner.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't know what you are talking about.  >_<


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because Asgard is my Town in Animal Crossing, and home of the Norse Gods.  Banned for not knowing mythology.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lying, you dirty fiend.    			 lol. Im kidding. *sees the cops* -falls down-




 :mez:  That was random.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing what I was talking about. (I was talking about Kolvo Kontests)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for misleading me.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for taking care of my bell stuff.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me take care of Bell stuff.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I have the power of the Triforce!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a custom title.  I lost mine...    
:'(


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a rock.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for closing the Custom Ranks shop


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for butting in because I was banning SmartTech!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a plant.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I think you gave me the 'Luigi's #1 Fan' title. How Dare Thank You!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause you got a special title


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your signature is of someone who I don't know...


----------



## TechIsCool (Feb 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being stupidenuf to put i picture of a graden in his sig


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 2 different sigs.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Feb 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having one sig.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Infinite Vision said:
			
		

> Banned for having one sig.


 Banned for seeing too much.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Baned for making me wierd. Wait I was like that. Never mind...


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having weird eggs.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for leaving tbt for a while...


----------



## henhouse (Feb 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing a dog with a gutair in your sig.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Goron in your sig.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baneed for eating pizza.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having exactly 50 posts.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you stole my nickel!

Timmeh: Whats the bad news?

Cozmop: Its a girl nickel!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Kolvo said:
			
		

> Banned because you stole my nickel!
> 
> Timmeh: Whats the bad news?
> 
> Cozmop: Its a      nickel!


 Banned for saying their name wrong. It is Cozmo and Timmy.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for mispelling "Cosmo"


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me.     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				 Wait why can I post. Thank you admins for unbaning me!


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being banned!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dying at age 89.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having too many bells! You should give some to me!  :lol:


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Banned for having too many bells! You should give some to me!  :lol:


 banned for "is going to die at the same age as me"


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you didn't ban here because I meant to spell them that way!

I know their proper names! (throws a toxic tomato at them both (OCM AND Tf3F))


----------



## Grawr (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for now wanting to keep snog all for yourself!


----------



## henhouse (Feb 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for looking at your mom!


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trusting a fox especially when the fox is on fire. (sig)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for supporting the almost dead "Stop RuneScape Act".


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Supporting ":J - The Other Smiley. "


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in British Columbia.


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being " The People's Admin"


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because what henhouse said about me before was sick and twisted (this really has nothing to do with you but I'm just mad at henhouse for sayin' that to me).


----------



## Bear (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being scared of bugs.


----------



## henhouse (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting on the 100th page.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being 24% Evil.


----------



## henhouse (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having your dragon eating the sun.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking a Chinese Dragon would eat the sun.


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using my sig agian to play this game?.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because that egg in your sig still didnt hatch.


----------



## henhouse (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your banned for haveing DarthGohan1 make you that animation.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a hen.


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not liking chickens.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for....Banned for....m...marking....marking some DS's!!!


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Blathers said:
			
		

> Banned for....Banned for....m...marking....marking some DS's!!!


Banned for underestimating humans and editing when I clearly qouted a post.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I have no reason to ban you Because you seem to be a Don Knotts fan too! Good job remembering his greatness!     
:'(


----------



## henhouse (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a owl in your sig.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm pretty sure someone already said that one a while back...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being banned by me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for acctually being able to ban people


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for fish-slapping THE WIGGLES.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bug slapping me! -slaps with a baseball bat-

(lol)


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for snog-slapping me instead of using a bat.  - smiley-slaps back     			  -


----------



## henhouse (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing 160 posts


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having less than half of 160.


----------



## henhouse (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

((now I do))

Banned for making people animations


----------



## Mino (Feb 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a chicken-related username.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig and avatar that is not in color.


----------



## picklewarrior098 (Feb 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being unactive becuase of school for a LONGtime.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not coming here for like, 4 months


----------



## Mino (Feb 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for misspelling coming.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for false accusations relating to misspelled words.


----------



## henhouse (Feb 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haveing like 7,118 PoStS!


----------



## Rob (Feb 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning him.


----------



## henhouse (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for the same reason you banned him


----------



## Fanghorn (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having pointless ban's


----------



## henhouse (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a silly sig.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Harvest Moon


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a girl!  
:rofl:	  I am running out of reasons to ban.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for creating fat bunny.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bringing her back as the devil!

---()-----()-----
--(--0---0--)---
--(->---<--)--
--(_______)---
*This is fat bunny! She's fat! Let her eat you!*

Way to go..... you should've never spoken of her!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone who hasnt banned you very recently.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Banned for creating fat bunny.


Banned for lying! The quote is proof!


----------



## henhouse (Feb 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Triforce3force said:
			
		

> Banned for liking Harvest Moon


 OMG! HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT'S HOW I GOT MY NICKNAME?!?!? because of that and because my name is Henry. your smart! :lol: 

Banned for changing you Username.


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for complimenting me  :lol: 

(seriously, you mentioned Harvest Moon when you first came to the forums)

I have a pretty good memory.

Banned for telling us your name is Henry


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a.....rock   
-_-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing who I am.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for knwoign all


----------



## Tyler (Mar 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning me.   BAN ME!!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your eggs not hatching


----------



## henhouse (Mar 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you banned me! :O:O


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a link in your sig to the "Zelda Discussions Forums".


----------



## IslandGuy (Mar 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for forgetting his b-day.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for forgetting that I am busy.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not seeing me on RuneScape..... RAWR


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing RuneScape and not coming to TBT.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing runescape. It munipulates your mind.


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having too many Neopets eggs


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no sig.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being unbanned!  :mez:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for unbanning someone.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving me that warn in January, my birthday month! -gasps-


----------



## IslandGuy (Mar 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a face. -points at avatar-


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a  DS marker when the DS has a stylus


----------



## Kyle (Mar 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not telling me your a boy or girl!

Cause I made you a fairy when you could've been a genie.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for creating Snog.


----------



## Deep2 (Mar 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having too many eggs hatched.     
And for having a burnt egg 2!


----------



## Deep2 (Mar 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having too many eggs hatched.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for double posting!  :mez:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Yoshi fan.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an Admin.


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Abnned for showing the sig limit in the sig


----------



## Triforce3force (Mar 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using gimp... whatever that is.


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lack of knowledge


----------



## IslandGuy (Mar 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Jabba bunny on sig.


----------



## IslandGuy (Mar 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Jabba bunny on sig.


----------



## link2398 (Mar 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a bf2 related sig


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for supporting a comic strip/television show in your avatar.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Mar 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a "/" in their person's ban description


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Mar 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting this thread die.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for somethign that didnt happen


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Bee as their picture


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for knowing his name.     
(bee is cool!)


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for their name meaning DarthRice1 when translated! :lol:


----------



## SL92 (Jun 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting an awesome sig and avatar without telling me.


----------



## Link1704 (Jun 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Normal Link owns Shadow Link


----------



## henhouse (Jun 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for likeing Zelda, like I do.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sig over the limit i think.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being true


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for correcting a mod.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having at least 20 of the DBZ comics (    			 )


----------



## SL92 (Jun 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not watching every single episode of The Super Mario Brothers Super Show!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(prince boo: actually......)
banned for not listening to the podcast


----------



## MGMT (Jun 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eatting a Spider Monkey

poor poor spider monkey


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking the world will end tomorrow.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for treason for trying to forge an american flag


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using an avatar i gave to you.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> banned for using an avatar i gave to you.


 banned for saying something false


----------



## henhouse (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for founding the DOTD


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a screenname that has to do with chickens


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making a second account


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Baned for saying your name means Pikmin Master Samus.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Baned for saying your name means Pikmin Master Samus.


 (are you serious?)

banned for being a sage tank general


----------



## Kyle (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hating chocolate, while being a Pokemon master! Your are under arrest for that! Why? Who cares! I'm a fake cop!


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not owing the mafia some money


----------



## Kyle (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owing the mafia some money.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spamming (it's true...)


----------



## Tyler (Jun 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (Yes. I'll pm you link.)

Banned for asking me if I am serious.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having less posts than PKMNMasterSamus


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me semi-funny stories about your water ball school thing.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(ROFL!)

Banned for reminding me of that.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not XD-ing instead of ROFL-ing.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for editing your sig with paint


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> banned for editing your sig with paint


 Banned for making your sig with Paint.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a link to another sig with your sig?


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(rofl)

Banned for not winning PotW as much as me


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hating Nintendo


----------



## Max (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bann'd for...just becuzz


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking chocolate milk


----------



## henhouse (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not liking Chocolate


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that the best movie ever is Chrnicles of Narnia, when it's not    			 SW3 is or POTC .


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> banned for saying that the best movie ever is Chrnicles of Narnia, when it's not    			 SW3 is or POTC .


 Banned for using acronyms.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for waking up early on Saturday (lol, i did too, so i'm banned too :'()


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> banned for waking up early on Saturday (lol, i did too, so i'm banned too :'()


 Banned for crying!


----------



## SL92 (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Banned for saying I carouse.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for juggling


----------



## SL92 (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not juggling.


Pwned.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being worse at juggling than me (and I suck ) (PWNT)


----------



## SL92 (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for claiming he is a better juggler than me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for even caring about something as pointless as juggling


----------



## SL92 (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for clearly never juggling before


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being wrong


----------



## henhouse (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying the Chronicles of Narnia is not the best movie ever!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that Star Wars 3 or Pirates of the Caribbean aren't the best movies ever, when they are


----------



## SL92 (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying Star Wars is good.


And not being a better juggler than me.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that star wars isn't good


----------



## SL92 (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for arguing. Any movie that starts with "Star.." can't be good.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being stupid


----------



## Kyle (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being stupid*er*.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning an stupider person.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being smarter.  :yes:  Than me!


----------



## SL92 (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being 24 bells in the hole. How did that happen


----------



## Kyle (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Tom Nook (STORMTROOPER8888).... I'm still paying off meh house.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Banned for not givng me 22 bells.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tom Nook (STORMTROOPER8888).... I'm still paying off meh house.


 (What?! Did you mean henhouse?!?    			 )

Banned for changing your name from fosel to Kolvo a while back.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banning someone who banned someone who said that I was stupider when stupider isn't a word.

(you guys better not be serious about me being stupid......)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for talking about non-existant words


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for pointing out that someone was calling me stupid when they used a word that doesn't exist


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking too complicated.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using improper grammar.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for allowing bul to warn you a few weeks ago.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving away secret info


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being gullible


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doing the same kind of brush for your sig and avatar, if that's even considered a brush...


----------



## SL92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not thinking stupider is a word.


----------



## Blackblade46 (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for buying hotdogs, but not coke


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for leaving TBT.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Fish Fanboy


----------



## SL92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having bright sigs


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling me "stupider" than you


----------



## henhouse (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still talking about that.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having two sigs


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking about what I was going to post.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being slower than me


----------



## Tyler (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for something stupid.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making this thread go to page 116 
(which is a good thing)


----------



## henhouse (Jun 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about pages.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for for talking.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Minoranza said:
			
		

> banned for for talking.


 Banned for having the word "Coconut" in your rank, and not saying a thing about Monty Python in your sig.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a long post


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DS_MARKER said:
			
		

> Banned for making a long post


 banned for saying my post was long, even though it wasn't.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for noticing my lie.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Trivia Master.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being up after your bedtime 
:rofl:


----------



## Micah (Jun 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having more than 5 smileys in his sig.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stealing your brother's screen name.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Banned for stealing your brother's screen name.


 Banned for being the founder


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for quoting a reply


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not quoting a reply


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Banned for not quoting a reply


Banned for being the founder that missed out on a great quote.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing FCs


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you have linking smilies


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for planning a conspiracy against TBT.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting a new sig.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not throwing a barrel at me.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

-throws barrel at you-

Banend because I did.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having negative bells.  :lol:


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting before I did.


----------



## Micah (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being blue like me


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having one of those stupid egg-hatching sig add-ons.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not calling those egg things really stupid


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making page 119.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stealing my rank


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being jealous for the rank.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for only having the rank for one month/one time


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for editing a ban reason.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having 4,000 bells.


----------



## Micah (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 277499 bells


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being K.K. Aircheck and not a CD.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not banning anyone  in this game for real


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hating chocolate.


----------



## Micah (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a Starwars reference in your name


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for geting second place.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not winning anything.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for winning


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for going to boy scout camp


----------



## henhouse (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> banned for going to boy scout camp


  


Banned for reminding me


----------



## Kyle (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your banned because of going to Boy Scout camp.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being wrong in an earlier post, the person you banned won trivia


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i said so


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 'cuz _I_ say so!


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a guy who banned a guy who respects this rank.


----------



## henhouse (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for someday being mistaken for a Marker


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for noticing


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for only writing three words in your ban towards Henhouse


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz jj wants to say so


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz wii sez so...or you...:lol:


----------



## henhouse (Jun 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned becuase you got banned by me a while ago


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a secret connection to the weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because i'm :evillaugh: onlyhalfevil!!!! :evillaugh:


----------



## Kyle (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm fully good, baby!


----------



## Micah (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 34 bells.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Koehler said:
			
		

> Banned for having 34 bells.


 Banned for your posts ending in "34" bells


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for leaving for a while.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing your name


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I can ban you


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being able to ban someone


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me predict that your ban reply involves eating chocolate


----------



## Kyle (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Ban because I can ban. (not really)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lieing !


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because todays the apocalpse!!!


----------



## D_S (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having DS in his name too


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being ta nsider


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using "ta" instead of "an"


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for me being you and you being me


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i meant at


----------



## Micah (Jun 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a flag as an avatar


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having 1


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a guy who banned a guy who banned a dude who banned a person who banned an animal who banned some kid like me.


----------



## sunate (Jun 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DS_MARKER said:
			
		

> Banned for banning a guy who banned a guy who banned a dude who banned a person who banned an animal who banned some kid like me.


 Banned for having to edit your post


----------



## Fanghorn (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Non-readable posts half the time.


----------



## MGMT (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because im evil  :llama: oops wrong one.... :evillaugh: thats more like it!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being half evil


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wearing a sig that's like 9 months old.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not counting how old a 9 month old baby is


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being older than 9 mos.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being younger than 100 years old


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doing your sig wrong


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing how to speak 1337


----------



## Triforce3force (Jun 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for crossing out something in your sig


----------



## IslandGuy (Jun 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bewing the 10th person to tell me that


----------



## Shadow#2 (Jul 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cheesey sig


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bumping old threads.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jul 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so, for I start with P.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because my name starts with a K.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to copyright something that probably isn't yours.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having 8,300 posts


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not showering in 3 days


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
^
jump banned for not havign showered in 3 days


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone who was already banned and not banning who was suppose to be banned.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being unable to be banned


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not minding your own buisness


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz of corn on the kob


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because he needs his name back to dg1


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not supporting the empire with your sig


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stealing my sig :0


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a n00b!


----------



## sunate (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> banned for being a n00b!


 banned for useing a dragon ball z name in your screen. or mixing it wiht one.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling an admin a noob     
(sunate beat me to it)

banned for people not knowing what your name means


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being banned by a mod


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone already banned


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a guy who banned a guy who should ban the guy who banned the person who banned a person who should ban  this dood :evillaugh:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting something confusing :wacko:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not understanding


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for capitalizing the first letter, when on your previous post you didn't


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for noticing pointless things :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using a smilie


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not using a smilie


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for a pointless reason


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an ugly avatar


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling Yusuke Urameshi ugly and not even having an avatar


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing that i've never had an avatar on tbt

i think :0


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for still not having one


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wearing a sig i made


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not wearing a sig you made


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing that that sig i made scared away young children


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having fun doing that


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for quitting!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning PKMN for quiting for banning you for not having fun doing that for making me confuse myself. :wacko:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spelling your name wrong in a sig.


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED for liking star wars


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking penguins.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a red name. Blu 4 lyfe!  :jay:


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a purple name.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a purple name.

You should make it pink...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting pink.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still being a general.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a sig nor avataar.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig and avatar.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having too many bells.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the ability to afford the fence key Postman rank.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for striking through your post.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not striking through your post.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still being the Trivia Master


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning a fellow trivia master


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*high fives*

Banned for banning someone who made your sig.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a pretty turquoise rank color


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for also noticing it's preatyness.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying prettyness


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not acknowleding a new discovery


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your Bells almost look they are 1337. :lol:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the first post on a page.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member number 338 which is when The Romans, allied with the Goths, arrive in the north of the empire to protect the borders.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for reminding me of Social  Studies.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not wanting to be reminded of school.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for forcing.


----------



## Shadow#2 (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being picky admin


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being #2


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the original stormtrooper88888


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a girls name in your name.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making  :no:  dance like   :yes: .


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the creepy lady ad come up when I went here.


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being TBT's founder.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a shovel.


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for never having me over to his ACWW town.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me feel bad.


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me feel bad about making you feel bad.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for ^


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not quoting any posts


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being picky


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a Toad in his sig or avatar.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Toad and Mario look like they are connected at the head. :lol:


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not treaating Toad like a wild west fugitive.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for farting in my face.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a "post baseless lies..." compatible post .


----------



## Kyle (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for.... coming to my town, Solton.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for betraying the poor general town meeting thread.    
:'(


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for crying


----------



## Kyle (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being compassionite.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not minding your own buisness!  



:lol:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you stole my bunsiness of selling bombs to minors.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... what???   
:huh:


----------



## Kyle (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing I have a buisness of me selling bombs to minors (kids) that you stole.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making stuff up.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for denying the truth. Muhahahaha.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the evil laugh.


----------



## Micah (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for commenting on Kyle's post.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Toad in an avataar and sig.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing your name


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a reference to Samus in his screen name.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for havin somethin that hatched in March.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having something that hatched in March


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member #349 which is when the Mou-jong (proto-mongols) take control of the North of China.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too confusing


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I got it from Wikipedia, not my brain.


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me because of him


----------



## SL92 (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an even number of posts.

At Storm


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

SL banned for banning the wrong guy     
Koehler banned cause Wikipedia isn't a him


----------



## Kyle (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not including me in your 2 way ban.  :eh:


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone who did the very first "double ban". :yes:


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being too interested in banning


----------



## Kyle (Jul 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned beacause your a floovy.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jul 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing your name


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still wearing MY sig


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning at 2:22pm.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause it wasn't 2:22 PM. :0


----------



## Kyle (Jul 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your a floovy too.


----------



## <:) (Jul 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

because u have an evil monkey


----------



## Kyle (Jul 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Wocky in your avatar.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for yellow


----------



## <:) (Aug 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being fonder


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a coconut


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still not having any clothes graphics on.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for peaking.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being too nice


----------



## Micah (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the newest active member.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a human


----------



## Micah (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having no sig


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing me!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for knowing me :0


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still not throwing away that blackmail material for *name erased* I gave you the other day.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on an isnalnd!


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Aug 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling IslandGuy to be banned just because he's on an island!


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking Sonic.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... is that Toad picking his nose? :0 (in your sig)


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking StormTroper88888


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I am Stormtrooper88888


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a boy


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having MSN or AIM


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from being cute


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

hrm?? o.0

Banned for saying the word cute


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me give in


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a Pokemon sig.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having mostly toad in sig + avatar


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thniking that he is evil.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying I think I'm evil.


----------



## Micah (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not putting at least three exclamation points in his post.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too shy


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being shy enough.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making me a mage. Sages are so last year.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an alt.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a alt.

Or do you?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being sure


----------



## Tyler (Aug 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same sig as me.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I had it first.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz of bear!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are member #248 which is the the year when the revolts of Pacatianus in Moesia and Iotapianus in Syria are put down by senator Decius, by order of Emperor Philip the Arab.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because we've moved on :0


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banded for doing this :0


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pointing out the obvious :0


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doing it again.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banend because I should stop doing this and go eat breakfast.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking what I was thinking.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being odd and crazy


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating breakfast before me.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing


----------



## Tyler (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for not being able to beat me in cod3


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to predict the future and being bad at it


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being founder


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because this ad came up "Wanna fat wallet stuffed with $10,000?"


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for a pointless reason


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not continuing the game like its supposed to be continued.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having something flashing in your sig


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for only having one image in your sig


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing your sig


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using camp wii to get Sig's and Avi's


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for noticing that I am using an avatar that was made for me in a competition


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me


----------



## TwilightKing (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a rock .......... oh wait......


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being popular


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a capital E in your name


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the capital letter of  P,K,M,N, and an S.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for cruelity towards bananas


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having over 4 '8's


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not giving credit to me for that Charmander PokePop.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ ^ (darth)

Banned for forgetting one 8.

Someone ban me for banning the wrong person :0


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^(zachster)
banned for making me an awesome pokepop!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the wrong person and not banning the person who also banned the wrong person.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confusing


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confused.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from taking a bath everyday


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a number under 11 in your name


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for also having a number under the number 11


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being super skinny


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for guessin(?) my wieght?    
:huh:


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for enjoying Hoverrounds too much.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from picking his nose too much


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 1212 bells


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being new


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being newer


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a teenager


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fro haveing a rare fruit


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 0 posts.


----------



## TwilightKing (Aug 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining on 6-July 05


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being twilight king


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 850 bells


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a neat freak


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being a giraffe


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a mod.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having their own house!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no sig.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having I a sig I agree with.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying "I" in the wrong place


----------



## Tyler (Aug 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting me.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned.


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving hoverounds too much.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being sssssssoooooooo cute


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling someone cute. :lol:


----------



## Kyle (Aug 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR NOT BEING TICKED OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being TOO ticked off.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a constellation


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being Storm :eh:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being active.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 5 sig add-ons


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for needing to update your sig.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting too much in the forum games.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not posting enough in forum games


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on and off in forum games.


----------



## Triforce3force (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned, because your "sig" isn't in the center


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your's isn't either.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not turning Japanese.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making a bit of sense.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being born in the United States.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not being born in the United States


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a sig.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having large font in your sig.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating nacho cheese in the restroom.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making things up.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying that never happened.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for taking sides. :0


----------



## Tyler (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for gasping.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I gasped


----------



## Tyler (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being right.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for what.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying the word what


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for also saying it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having your sig aligned from the right side


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an animated sig


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having an animated sig


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking he will get the 10000th posts


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking she will get the 10k post in the basement


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling me a she


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing she's a she


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you cant actually ban


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you can ban


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not stating the obvious


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for reversing what i said


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not reversing what i said


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doing it again


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not doing it again


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not doing it again


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being annoying :0


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for copying me


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for double posting in the other game


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not double posting


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning too


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for copying yet again


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing that i'm not copying


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for what


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fopr saying what


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for mispelling


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for noticing a mispelling


WHOOOOOO! 10K POST RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR CHEATING!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for really banning me


----------



## Tyler (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a user bar animated.


----------



## Nephenee (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being new.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Old.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being odd.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a stormtropper.


----------



## Copper (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Donkey Kong avatar!


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having Donkey Kong avater


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for misspelling 'avatar.'


----------



## TwilightKing (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for changing his name


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from thinking he he sssssooooooo smart like islandguy


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being smart like islandguy


----------



## Tyler (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for working with Storm....

Yea I know your guys evil plans....


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from knowing storm have evil plans^_^


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in the Members4 group.


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for deserving to be on the members5 group.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not deserving to be in Members5 group


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using my last ban as inspiration.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a trivia master.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not being a trivia master


----------



## IslandGuy (Aug 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being smarter than me.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not being smarter than islandguy


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because that was IslandGuy.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because he wasn't islandguy


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your sig is too big :0


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the ability to ban.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having the ability to ban.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Banned for not having the ability to ban.


 Banned for having  9,166 posts.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 0.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for noticing somthing important.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Aug 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not noticing something important


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using a period<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*.*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from using a period


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking back to a staff member.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not talking back to a staff member


----------



## DK Krew Pwns (Sep 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a llama in your post

 :llama:


----------



## TwilightKing (Sep 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking ugly green llamas


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Sep 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting on Sep 2 2006, 08:22 AM.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not posting on Sep 2 2006, 08:22 am


----------



## Furry Sparks (Sep 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting from and not for.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not putting from and not for


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a "Members4"


----------



## IslandGuy (Sep 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bashing nubs..


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not bashing nubs


----------



## SL92 (Sep 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for PMing me =P


----------



## Justin (Sep 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting Pmed.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from saying Pmed instead of PM.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting capaitalization.


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a CH cabin sig


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having 5073 bells


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig larger then mine.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving me love advice.

...Wait, that's a good thing.  Oh well.


----------



## Triforce3force (Sep 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for appreciating me! (Although that's not a bannable offense, in my book.   
^_^			 )


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 6, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from posting 972 post


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your bells are kind of close to 1337.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your post count is kinda close to 10K.


----------



## Fanghorn (Sep 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling all of TBt that you had a GF.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from posting on Sep. 8 2006 2:33 PM


----------



## IslandGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for..I dunno..not admiring the skin much.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from don't know any good comback


----------



## Kogori (Sep 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member 924


----------



## Kogori (Sep 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Kogori said:
			
		

> Banned for being member 924


 Ooops. I mean 923.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member 1k!


----------



## Kogori (Sep 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the admin!


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from having a disgusting avatar


----------



## Tennis=Life (Sep 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a big sig


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for cheating


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not knowing what boys like! <_<


----------



## Kyle (Sep 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Sailor Moon avatar (sucks).


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from family guy avatar (very very super suck)


----------



## Kyle (Sep 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confused. Family Guy is awesome.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from disliking Naruto (that is very awesome more then family Guy!) <_<


----------



## AndyB (Sep 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

oh yeah!!


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having 890 bells!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your cool sig!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning me instead.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not being banned when you just join!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying "thats me"


----------



## AnimalE10 (Sep 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being the founder <_<


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being the founder  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Gabby (Oct 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for looking at this fourm


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being a coconut


----------



## Tyler (Oct 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banne for being a pitfall.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from changing DK avatar to whatever it is


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in july.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for updating the link in your sig today.


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a avy.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from posting yesterday


----------



## Gabby (Oct 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating fruit


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being gabby.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fo having corntimer as your avatar.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from picking your name gabbylala


----------



## Gabby (Oct 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a pitfall and having dancing gyroids in sig.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not having a signature


----------



## Gabby (Oct 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning gabbylala


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking in third person.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned  for banning some one talking in third person


----------



## Kyle (Oct 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a member of this community.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating icecream.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having a man for your avatar!


----------



## Gabby (Oct 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing who the man is.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from knowing the man


----------



## Gabby (Oct 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for likeing narouto and having him in your avatar.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having color red and blue in your avatar


----------



## Gabby (Oct 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having  a girl in your sig.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ 
banned for not liking CHEESE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from saying Whats up AnimalE10    			 in your signature!   
^_^


----------



## Gabby (Oct 15, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking cheese


----------



## AndyB (Oct 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a rare fruit


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not being a rare fruit


----------



## Gabby (Oct 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a fruit.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				gabbylala said:
			
		

> banned for being a fruit.


 I am not a fruit <_< 

Banned from not knowing what I am


----------



## Gabby (Oct 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				AnimalE10 said:
			
		

> gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i forgot you had to say it to the person above you.



banned for having numbers in your username.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not having number in your username


----------



## Gabby (Oct 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being member 923.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from posting on Oct. 16 2006 07:55 PM


----------



## Gabby (Oct 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making you name gray.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having Mario and Luigi in your signature


----------



## Gabby (Oct 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having mario in you sig


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having 1190 Bells


----------



## Link1704 (Oct 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not coming to my sig shop :gyroidtongue:


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from posting 337


----------



## Gabby (Oct 18, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for editing your post


----------



## Tyler (Oct 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an ACWW Avatar.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not having Naruto as your avatar


----------



## Gabby (Oct 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## Link1704 (Oct 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being one of the first 10 people to sign up here


----------



## Gabby (Oct 19, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 7 in your sig.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not having 7 in your avatar


----------



## Gabby (Oct 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling me i am banned.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being a Hole


----------



## Kyle (Oct 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being full.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for looking at your own post.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being member 927


----------



## Gabby (Oct 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting on here.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from banning yourself


----------



## Gabby (Oct 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me look dumb.


----------



## WishyTheStar (Oct 23, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having LaLa in her name
(I own the Teletubbies, paws off)


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having Wish in your name


----------



## Gabby (Oct 24, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for replying to a nerdy owl.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannned from not havingNaruto in your avatar


----------



## Kyle (Oct 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from joining here before me


----------



## Gabby (Oct 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining 2 days before me.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Shimmering Hole.


----------



## Gabby (Oct 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the founder.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from banning the founder


----------



## Kyle (Oct 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for putting Mark in your sig.


----------



## WishyTheStar (Oct 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a higher rank than me


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from being a fruit


----------



## Kyle (Oct 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a boulde - I mean rock. A very FAT rock.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Kyle said:
			
		

> Banned for being a boulde - I mean rock. A very FAT rock.


 Oh look who talking your FATER! WHAT! :angry:


----------



## Gabby (Oct 28, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling somebody fat.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from telling who is banned from calling somebody fat


----------



## Gabby (Oct 29, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me confused.    
:huh:


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making gabby confused


----------



## Gabby (Oct 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a rock.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not paying tax on your giant postage


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from posting 9,963 post


----------



## Gabby (Oct 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 1000 some odd posts.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 30, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from saying listening to BYOB


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not saying  what that stands for.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from banning me


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking mark :lol:


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from keep on saying about mark


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me look like i am a ******.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from is being a ******!


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me


----------



## AnimalE10 (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not using your brain much lol


----------



## Gabby (Oct 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for sleeping


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not sleeping


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying the word banned and from.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not having numbers in your name


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being cursed


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from saying I am cursed


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning people.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for asking to be un-cursed.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a commander


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 1, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being gabby


----------



## Gabby (Nov 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for all ready saying that. :lol:


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 2, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making things up!!


----------



## Markos96 (Nov 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being admin


----------



## Markos96 (Nov 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I meant ^Banned for having name in all CAPS


----------



## Fanghorn (Nov 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being new.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 3, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being new


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for copying and adding not.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from banning other people


----------



## Gabby (Nov 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning your self.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from saying banned twice


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 4, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannded for saying from instead of for.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having your name red


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning an admin


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking you were suppose to ban me, but was actualy suppose to ban AnimalE10.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me confused


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being confused a lot


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling me i am onfused a lot.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from forgetting to put a c in front of onfused


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doing something.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not knowing what I am doing


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for typing


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from banning everyone in here!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 7, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning your self.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from already say that


----------



## Gabby (Nov 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from useing bad grammer.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from editing


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not changing your avatar


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not changing your sig.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying banned so many times


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting the same time I did.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the fist memeber.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being gabbylala


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for already saying that.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 9, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from coppying what I say


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for going WAHAY!!


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from your name color change into orange


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for something, i just can't think right now.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having a helmet for your avatar


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for having naturo as yours.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for having naturo as yours.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from posting the same thing twice


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i want to know how that happens that is like the fourth time, now.
oh yeah... banned for that


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not starting with the word Banned


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for sying banned twice aswell.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from banning you self.......again


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

what?


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

never mind....Banned from not banning me


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

...................................................................................................................I feel empty headed


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for that.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using three words


----------



## Gabby (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for laughing as well.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "as well".


----------



## AndyB (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying "as well" as well


----------



## Gabby (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying"as well"as well".


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 10, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from not captilizing the b in banned


----------



## AndyB (Nov 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for critisising peoples grammer.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Gerudo18 said:
			
		

> Banned for critisising peoples grammer.


 Banned for forgetting the ' in people's and misspelling grammar, and criticizing.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 11, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from correcting him


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				AnimalE10 said:
			
		

> Banned from correcting him


 Banned for correcting me!


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from ending with this "!"


----------



## AndyB (Nov 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using these ""


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from saying the word these


----------



## Gabby (Nov 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from making me laugh more!


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 14, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from laughing more


----------



## Gabby (Nov 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same avatar.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Nov 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning people.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from doing the same thing


----------



## AndyB (Nov 20, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for controdicting people


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from comming here once in a while


----------



## Gabby (Nov 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a teenager.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being a teenager yourself (Are you?)


----------



## Gabby (Nov 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

No I am 10

Banned for not knowing my age.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Nov 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being close to my age.


----------



## Tehthing (Nov 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning a Wii.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Tehthing said:
			
		

> Banned for owning a Wii.


 Banned for not having one.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a brother.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from knowing he have a brother


----------



## Gabby (Nov 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for still liking mark


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from being wrong


----------



## AndyB (Nov 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being write


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from misspelled right as write


----------



## AndyB (Nov 25, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

dammit,
Banned for controdicting my grammer.


----------



## AnimalE10 (Nov 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from sayng dammit first


----------



## AndyB (Dec 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having somthing..


----------



## Grawr (Dec 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for kinda bumping this thread


----------



## Brewster (Dec 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having a cool avatar.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a sig!!

(I'd be glad to make you one)


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using Gimp.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 8, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not using gimp


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 12, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being at tbt a yr


----------



## Justin (Dec 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a prince.


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because it's been over 48 hours since the last mafia day, and it's still not open!


----------



## Dreamcat (Dec 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having over 1000 posts. <<


----------



## Gabby (Dec 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having  a wierd avatar


----------



## Dreamcat (Dec 13, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I have a weird avatar when it's actually the enemy from Kirby Super Star TAC which is actually a cat under it's mask hence my name and he can copy abilities.

Phew...


----------



## Gabby (Dec 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same sig as someone here.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for PMing me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 16, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not pming me


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for replying to your own post


----------



## Gabby (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not leting me ban you.


----------



## Jman (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for postsing.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having no sig.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being uncreative and using a signature generator
Lol, creativegirl is not creative. I guess the answer to the question is no.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having uncool matchy-matchy sig+avy.


----------



## Jman (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for typing in black.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for following a J with an m.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking that you are a total babe.


----------



## Jman (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for posting at 9:04 PM.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 17, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for useing no smile :santagyroid:


----------



## PWNguin (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having 'lala' in their name.


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ born for taking the kitty avatar!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for saying "born" instead of "banned"


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for using a happy smilie.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 24 posts total.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for joining on a odd day of last year.    
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the "balloon" rank!


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Uhh.. baned for saying I was banned!  :angry: =)


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bell.I will now spend you!


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for saying I was a bell when I'm actually a floating Ballon.    
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using the same smilie twice in the same thread!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I was talking to yo when I was talking to Gengar.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned again for talking to to wrong person.

(I'm sorry that I'm not spelling correctly, I can't spell in the mornings. Gah >_<)


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(Its not morning where I live)

Banned for saying its mornig


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for spelling morning wrong.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for likeing soccor


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Take.. that.. back..  <_< 

^Banned for spelling my favorite sport in the whole wide world incorrectly.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I am jk.:\



Banned for taking me sereisly.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for thinking I was taking it seriously when I really wasn't.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for...Banning me!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spelling "seriously" wrong in an earlier post.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking pokemon


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig made by me.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing who Les Claypool is.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing who Les Claypool is.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for never listening to My name is mud.


((or have you?))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing who Eric Johnson is.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned because I said so.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^You're banned because you posted on Dec 21 2006, 11:54 AM


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned because he is a Ananas


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for tarring you aorta!


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ^ Banned because he is a Ananas


 I'm a pinapple?!    			 And.. I'm a girl      

^You're banned for calling me a pinapple


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned because die toten katze ist in sie hosen.


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned, cause I'm confused  :wacko:


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				*****ums said:
			
		

> ^Banned, cause I'm confused  :wacko:


 Banned for confusion!  Or are you?  Am I just joking?


----------



## Spazzums (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for.. something


----------



## IslandGuy (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for....not using the gyroid durprised smiley


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 21, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for no explanation, and I enjoy avocados....


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a globlel mod.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for inventing words.


----------



## SL92 (Dec 22, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not be creatadiddlyittlyiddishive


----------



## Gabby (Dec 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning ww.


----------



## MGMT (Dec 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your going to do something soon something very bad that only i can know............


----------



## Gabby (Dec 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

((What is it?))

Banned for knowing something I dont.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being confusing.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for me confusing you.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 26, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining in july


----------



## MGMT (Dec 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the person that i banned that banned me..


----------



## Grawr (Dec 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having fourteen words in your sig.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for putting a santa hat on Gengar when he is a ghost...

And for being Gengar.


----------



## sealed (Dec 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for having 1882 posts... o.0 ^^


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having no CAP letters in ur name


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned because I want to.


----------



## Ascendancy (Dec 27, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being the second to last boss.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 31, 2006)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting at a time thats a palindrome


----------



## Gabby (Jan 2, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAnned for changing your name bACK


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting random letters capital


----------



## Gabby (Jan 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not putting random letters capital.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for the opposite reason I banned you


----------



## Gabby (Jan 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being yellow


----------



## Grawr (Jan 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being my old, old color!


----------



## Brewster (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for doing this>>>


----------



## Gabby (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for useng this    			 smile


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for copying other peoples reasons.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a picture in your sig.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing what a picture is.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you didn't know that by Picture, I meant not words on a red bar.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Christmas hat. (it offends me >:|)


----------



## SL92 (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having that sig too long.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Banned for having a Christmas hat. (it offends me >:|)


 (I made a new avatar a while ago, It'll be changed soon...)

Banned for being Link's Shadow.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for offending me in such a manner.


(I'm not a shadow, just color-challenged :'()


----------



## iEmmeh (Jan 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being so linktastic?
((rofl))


----------



## Gabby (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being popped.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Hopping Wii.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a computer.


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining my forums.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having forums.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for misspelling "s"


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the word "Zelda" in your name.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 7, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for corrupting my name.


----------



## Markos96 (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned because I said so


----------



## Brewster (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being bannable.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for supporting Air Tribe.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "Ni!"


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for quoting Rocky.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a Rocky fan...

or are you?


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Gengar said:
			
		

> Banned for not being a Rocky fan...
> 
> or are you?


 Not really.

Banned because my neck itches.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because (this is no lie) after reading that my ear itched...


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're a lousy Waiter.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause you attacked my cafe and I had to take out the giant robot.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 18, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having such lousy waiters.


----------



## MGMT (Jan 18, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your not zelandonia

......... shoot


----------



## Spazzums (Jan 18, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for spelling Zelandonia incorrectly. xD


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning on the grounds of spelling!


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 18, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a 27.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 18, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Banned for having a 27.


 banned for not using binary which would be 11011


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 18, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using Hex, which would be 1B.   
^_^


----------



## Joseph (Jan 19, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your banned for eating my foot!


----------



## Markos96 (Jan 19, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I feel like it


----------



## AndyB (Jan 22, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having emotions.
(i am a cold robot)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jan 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for ur initials being a bingo number (G18)


----------



## Gabby (Jan 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for likeing soccor.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking other stuff


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting in the second month of this year


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAnned for voting for Mr. Satrun.


----------



## Zelandonia (Apr 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "Bugger"


----------



## Grawr (Apr 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## UltraByte (Apr 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an avatar.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a spriter.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for linking to go nintendo


----------



## Zelandonia (Apr 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a bland avatar.


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 5, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for watching me. D:


----------



## PrincessBoo (Apr 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:no:  :yes:        
:huh:			    
^_^			             			  >_<     
:'(				  :gyroidsmile:  :gyroidmad:  :gyroidwink:  :gyroidgrin:  :gyroidveryhappy:  :gyroidsurprised:  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 9, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for..... what?


----------



## dragonflamez (Apr 9, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being impossible to ban >:|


----------



## Kyle (Apr 10, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making me feel like a woman, baby.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having both a Bender sig and Avatar.


----------



## Grawr (May 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for slightly bumping this thread.


----------



## YogurtBandit (May 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Purugly in your sig


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spamming


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning for banning!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for repetition


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living.


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying such a stupid thing


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for opinion


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for sticking up for me!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not doing it yourself.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pointing fingers


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... Making this forum.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining this forum


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a forum that I joined!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for exclamation point


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no period.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for crictising other people's choice of puncuation.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for criticizing criticism


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for criticizing a guitar player's criticizm.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not shutting up.
So Zip it.

Edit: Intended for storm, and I am not a guitar player. I play piano.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for skipping


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for kicking my dog.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for messing with my head.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a head.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a head


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for copying me.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for misunderstanding that I didn't see that


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannned for..... SHUT UP.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stealing what I've wanted to say to him, for a while.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking that.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for reading minds?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing that.


----------



## JJH (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking teh blue Pikmin when he knows the purple ons pwn.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the person above you


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a classic ban in the Ban the person above you forum game.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 14, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone on a ban of the person above that was banned.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jul 15, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

yeah wel. You're banned cuz u dont know who PB is. OH burn.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 16, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your banned because your not a King.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because youre not a queen... of spades


----------



## AndyB (Jul 23, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the... ACE OF SPADES!!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the Spade of Aces. ZOMG.


----------



## Basher (Jul 24, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the green frog


----------



## .bored (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for just getting back into AC.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a period in beginning of name


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone with period at the begining of their username.


----------



## .bored (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not realizing you can't ban an admin.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing, I've done it plenty of times.


----------



## .bored (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using the     			  smilie.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being SteelCity I MEAN UM for being bored.


----------



## .bored (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having two sigs in your sig.


----------



## JJH (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a sig.


----------



## .bored (Jul 26, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Banned for not having a sig.


 Banned for banning me for not having a sig that I can't make right now because I don't have GIMP on the computer I'm using.


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making a sig anyways.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not helpin meh Poneh mistuh.


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a green frog with a shotgun.


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making that sig yourself.


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a sig still.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving the guy a chance to make one.


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in the Members5 group.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lower than me...


(HAHA I have negative bells)


----------



## flabbergasted (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 200 pages.


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a pickle in sig.


----------



## Basher (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned! for not having nothink in your sig!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not people have their freedom of speech.


----------



## Basher (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having your own opinion!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... SHUT UP!!


----------



## Basher (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned For having a bad mouth


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an animal I don't recognize for your avy.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a good temp. sig.


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a userbar in sig.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for only having their sig.


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 26 blue words in your sig.


----------



## JJH (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAnned for having a temporary sig.


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Butterfree.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Steelcity.


----------



## .bored (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being fish on AC4L.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Anonymous, Or are you?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an internet hate machine.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting A DOG!!111!!1!ONE!!11!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a lulz killer


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for slitting my throat.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for INSTALLING AN ELECTRONIC SECURITY SYSTEM.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for INSTALLING a PHONE TRACING SYSTEM!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Zelandonia said:
			
		

> banned for INSTALLING a PHONE TRACING SYSTEM!


 banned for not acting until its too late


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting to create chaos and disorder.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having trucks loaded with radioactive material would be detonated in the stadiums.


----------



## Zelandonia (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spilling the anonymous plot to Fox 11.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 27, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Zelandonia said:
			
		

> Banned for spilling the anonymous plot to Fox 11.


Banned for being Alex Wuori and using this joke to death.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 28, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being the Internet LOVE MACHINE! WOO WOO.


----------



## .bored (Jul 28, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Murkrow.


----------



## shark2005327 (Aug 30, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for reading this reply.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 2, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being new.


----------



## TheGremp (Sep 2, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 1913 bells


----------



## Freezy Toad (Oct 2, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for having a dog in your avatar


----------



## Kyle (Oct 2, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your banned for being cold.


----------



## JJH (Oct 2, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ur liek band 4 eatin my kooky

Liek oh schnapz


----------



## Hero of Pyrite Town (Oct 2, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your bannned for stealing that peice of gum from the checkout line when nobody was looking.


----------



## Hero of Pyrite Town (Oct 2, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You can' say anything because its true!


----------



## JJH (Oct 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for DPing.


----------



## dogs rule (Oct 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for joining in march


----------



## UltraByte (Oct 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking that dogs rule. D:


----------



## TheGremp (Oct 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for ending your post with a D:


----------



## JJH (Oct 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the person who banned the person who banned me. :lol:


----------



## Gabby (Oct 4, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Banned for banning the person who banned the person who banned me. :lol:


 banned for confusing me


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 30, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting in the afternoon


----------



## Micah (Oct 31, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an odd number of bells.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 3, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

YER BANNED CUZ I SED SO!


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you have a cartoon I dislike as your avatar.


----------



## JJH (Nov 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannd for disliking T&J! You feind!


----------



## Kyle (Nov 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using Yahoo as a email. Ironically, I do too.  >_<


----------



## JJH (Nov 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for something you do.


----------



## Kyle (Nov 8, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hurting my feelings..    
:'(


----------



## AnimalCrossingMama (Nov 19, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting at 8:54 P.M. :r


----------



## Danci (Nov 19, 2007)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## Micah (Mar 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for makin' me jealous!


----------



## JJH (Mar 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for band.


----------



## Micah (Mar 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a hockey avatar


----------



## Justin (Mar 13, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a pirate.


----------



## Metalmario75 (Apr 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Justin125 said:
			
		

> Banned for being a pirate.


 Banned for having Pikachu in your sig


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an 11-year old angry Englishman come to take out his frustration on an unsuspecting Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## Metalmario75 (Apr 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

[quote="Shadow_] Banned for being an 11-year old angry Englishman come to take out his frustration on an unsuspecting Animal Crossing forum. [/quote]
 Banned for NOT being an 11 year old angry Englishman come to take out his frustration on an unsuspecting animal crossing forum.


----------



## SL92 (Apr 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for blatantly ripping off my post.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the Truth!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lieing


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Nov 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for to many gyroids! :gyroidsheriff:


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				GreatAether said:
			
		

> ^Banned for to many gyroids! :gyroidsheriff:


Banned for having an even number of posts!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having enough gyroids


----------



## I Am Me (Nov 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not capitalizing or punctuating your post correctly.


----------



## ZAR (Nov 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a custom user title.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 13, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I can.


----------



## Doltex (Nov 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Nov 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Doltex said:
			
		

> Banned for banning.


^^^
Banned for being quoted by me


----------



## AC guy (Nov 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making fun of a stunt show on MTV


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^^Banned for no reason xD


----------



## Harrison (Nov 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an idiot with no explanation for an X and a D


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being the person who doesnt know what an emotion/smiley face is -_-

Why am I watching the news?


----------



## TheCrosser42 (Nov 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
banned for not posting a :llama:


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
banned for posting the ugliest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				QNT3N said:
			
		

> ^
> banned for posting the ugliest thing I've ever seen


^^^
Banned for not banning me yet.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a pervert


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a nonsensical name.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a big fat meanie but!!!! lol


----------



## Triforce3force (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a valid reason


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for be a carrot


----------



## Doltex (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spamming the forums


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning gsw.


----------



## Doltex (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a website Avatar


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Doltex said:
			
		

> Banned for using a website Avatar


Banned for not having a CF friend code.


----------



## SL92 (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a name that reminds me of a hairstyle.


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Fruit Tree.


----------



## Silently (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not being a rare llama from a South American rain Forest!


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jubstan said:
			
		

> Banned for being a Fruit Tree.


Banned for NOT being a fruit tree.


Sorry, you hadn't written that when I wrote that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a flower


----------



## Doltex (Nov 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned so u can ban


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I am cold  :brrrr:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me this sig


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> banned for making me this sig


Banned for not making my sig.


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				stormcommander said:
			
		

> Give a reason to ban the person above you.  Ready... start!


^ bannes for not having nook in jail :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is ban the person ABOVE YOU not 1000 posts befor you. :|



Banned for cheating.


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ban you for not letting me do that!!!!  :throwingrottenapples:  LOL


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> SpikeHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for being a moron. JK
You're banned for not being able to comprehend newton's third law.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having bacon


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning bacon boy for having bacon


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> banned for banning bacon boy for having bacon


Banned for being bad at banning.


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being good at banning


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> banned for being good at banning


Thank you. 

Banned for not  watching FN.


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for being a hawk :throwingrottenapples: 
wow that was lame -.- :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a N003 lol


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> banned for being a N003 lol


banned for calling me a N003
eat rotten apples!!!! :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> banned for being a N003 lol


Banned for being a l33t


Sorry, not fast enough.


----------



## Princess (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> #gsw1996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me?  :'(  banned for making me cry JK


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being sad


----------



## Doltex (Nov 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having Dark Samus on the other side of ur sig.


----------



## Zephent (Nov 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for banning someone for not having Dark Samus in their sig when you do not have Dark Samus in yours either.


----------



## Callie (Nov 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not coming with batteries


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for having a copyrighted character on your signature. 'KK Slider'. Ur also banned for not re-writing your rank xD.


----------



## Callie (Nov 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 17 2008, 12:43:28 AM]^ Banned for having a copyrighted character on your signature. 'KK Slider'. Ur also banned for not re-writing your rank xD.


Banned for not having an animal crossing icon


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me ^


----------



## bananaoracle (Nov 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## Callie (Nov 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying the word else


----------



## Mr Yippie (Nov 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a goat.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a robotnik avatar from the old sonic the hedgehog series...


----------



## The Chameleon (Nov 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stepping on my foot!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting your foot under my foot so that I could step on it, giving you a reason to ban me.


----------



## TheCrosser42 (Nov 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not putting a space on "Bacon Boy" in your green sig


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Nov 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				TheCrosser42 said:
			
		

> banned for not putting a space on "Bacon Boy" in your green sig


^^^^
Banned for losing The Game


----------



## Zephent (Nov 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for overused memes


----------



## D4rk (Nov 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for talking about memes, whatever the hell that it


----------



## Callie (Nov 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a number in your name


----------



## bananaoracle (Nov 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking anime.


----------



## D4rk (Nov 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a coconut


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a preset avatar...


----------



## The Chameleon (Nov 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for naming yourself after a delicious food.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for liking the chameleon...


----------



## TheCrosser42 (Nov 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having me ban you before!


----------



## Callie (Nov 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having words on your avatar's neck


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being my favorite type of tree.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR THE SPARKLY EYES


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having rika on your signature! ^_^


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Band for having a confusing avatar


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BEING A COFFEBEAN


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Baned for not having an exclamation mark in your name.


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an exclamation mark in your name


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^Band for havng only 50 posts in 10 days.....=[


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

pssh. banned for um uh... banning me!


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Band for having AC:CF before me.....=[


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

hahaha. you don't have it yet?
banned for making jingle's eyes glitter


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Band for overusing Jingle to band me. lol


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for...... i got nothing.... banned because i said so!


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Band for continually playing like three other games with me. lol


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for replying to all those 3 games with me


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Band for making me lol just now.


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being an unconfused liar. (told u so....lol)


----------



## Princess (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for think im unconfused when i am confused


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not using proper grammer. thinking not think lol


----------



## Callie (Nov 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using an acronym


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being pistachio pudding in a pinata


----------



## Callie (Nov 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining on November 12


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^Band for having less than three times my number of posts and for joining just 4 days after me.


----------



## Callie (Nov 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an explanation point in your name


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wearing pants ATM


----------



## Callie (Nov 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the 6,625th person to join this website


----------



## sidorak19 (Nov 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a coconut.


----------



## Aqua (Nov 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining 14 days before 17th September.


----------



## Silver (Nov 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned cuz i hate water XD


----------



## Dark (Nov 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned Because Gold Is Better Than Silver


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Band becuase it's light out, not dark.....


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 28, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spelling banned wrong.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 28, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having the same avatar and color of name as me, and having me think that I am you......


----------



## Callie (Nov 28, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having your mouth open


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for dont getting :burried: holes


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for having 1 post count


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having a siggy tree name ma bob


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having a siggy tree name ma bob


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for double post!


----------



## Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for being the admin


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned because they cannot handle my awesomeness


----------



## Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for not having any awesomeness lol jk!


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being from mars


----------



## Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for not being from mars


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being cold-blooded


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 1, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being anthromorphic coffee beans


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 1, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a fat gundi shrunken head thing What is your icon!!


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having a wii as ur avi


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 1, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being a potato. xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being a tomato lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 1, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

hehehe (today my friend said i was a tomato, i said she was a potato...xD)

^^banned for being the monkey of all time.


----------



## Princess (Dec 1, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned for being a gorilla


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 1, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*



^^banned for having 420 less posts than me and having joined the same day


----------



## Callie (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## Dawnzi (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
banned for joining November 16, 2008


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining the forum yesterday and not before.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for have a badass name


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having samus in your avatar <3 (the avatar)


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a k.k. fixation.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a stinky doodoo head lol


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for losing the gold colour of your name. u.u


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having coffeee in your username but not liking cofee


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being megamann but not being a mega man xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having accf


----------



## Nintendolover324 (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that!(how could u)


----------



## Jrrj15 (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for craping on the tbt home page how dare you!


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for having nook as your pic
DOWN WITH NOOK! lolzz


----------



## auraguy (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hating the only person in AC who gives you real money.


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an insane weirdo ^^


----------



## gerardo781 (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having a weird name.


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for having a weird name 2


----------



## gerardo781 (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for not having wii speak.


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for asking people to add u


----------



## gerardo781 (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having a "awsome town"


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

HAHA
^^banned for making pikachu and fox listen to K.K.


----------



## Harrison (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having a stupid (REPEAT) STUPID avatar^^^


----------



## Princess (Dec 2, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

O.O rika is not stupid!
^^ banned for having animal crossing farm


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being member #6,725


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned just for the sake of being banned


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning raider2338


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being lamesauce


----------



## technoxmaniac (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^
baned because i said so and thats final XD


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for misspelling easy to spell words.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying stupid banned resons (this is for everybody)


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being mean.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for owning


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having such a good reason to ban me.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i'm hungry.


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because im not hungry


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making stinky bum bum farts.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 3, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being __ years old.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for playing wii games on a voided warranty.


----------



## doganatior (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

hey dose any one wanna join a animal crossing site http://tacrossers.darkbb.com/portal.htm


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spamming.

Hopefully that actually happens...


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bananaoracle said:
			
		

> banned for spamming.
> 
> Hopefully that actually happens...


^^^
Banned for replying 5 mins ago (at the time of posting)


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause you dont have wifi!


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Ressitti in signiture.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for looking at it.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being bloody


----------



## AC Lova123 (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for being "High on coffeh @.@"


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning


----------



## AC Lova123 (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning a banner who bans.


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning a banner who banneds


----------



## Princess (Dec 4, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for confusing me


----------



## Kasen (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing "your banned game"


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for banning people who play the "You're Banned" game.


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being a hole that shimmers


----------



## Kasen (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for ........ me not having what 2 ban u for


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a screenname with a K in it


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for having a cactus


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for having anime


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for naming your town so similar to mine


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for coping me I got my game on release.


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ you copied me i got on release 2


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for accusig me of copying you  cuz Kingston is way more orginal than Kingdom


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for accusing me 2 -.- lolz


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned cuz of being a failer


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned....just because.


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I was bored


----------



## Jman (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

All of you are banned for not being in the Pizza Gang.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 5, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking pizza (THINK OF THE CALORIES!!!)


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned because I said so.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having eyes of death ^


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having to much cake.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

you can nevrhave to much cake
Banned for not being on much yesterday D:<^


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Sorry. >.< I was to busy flirting with my friend. xD

^^Banned for not being such a big reader as me.


----------



## JOM (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned For Liking Coffee. BLECH!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for obviously not reading my spoiler.


----------



## melly (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannned for not ever reading his own spoiler =D


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(I'm a fricken girl. I've read my spoiler....uh, I made it, duh.)

^^Banned for being mentally challenged! xD lol jk


----------



## melly (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

sorry >.< just playing along
banned for drinking 10 cups of coffee =]


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for lieing! xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being u


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being fake suicidal


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for spamming...duh.....lol


----------



## insessyasha (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being a tuff pink puff


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining on Dec 6 2008.


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for having a siggy with resetti


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having longer bangs than the pwnsome coffeh. xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

aww there almost grown out (side bangs)
^^ banned for not being a fan of death note Lawlliet <3


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^LOL, ive never even seen death note 
^^Banned for being cold


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for never seeing best anime ever


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being a TV watcher lol I hate Tv


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not being a detective


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

where did that come from? lol (don't you mean fortune teller?) xD

^^Banned for being ripped in half by cry and coffeh. xD lolz


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> where did that come from? lol (don't you mean fortune teller?) xD
> 
> ^^Banned for being ripped in half by cry and coffeh. xD lolz


L is a master detective...duh XD


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ he means L is a detective DUH! lolz you can watch it on deathnote.tv so its computer watcher
banned for not knowing that! (for coffeebean!)


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being canadian! ahhh! xD Banned for living in my favorite country. u.u


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for living in florida i want the sun! not snow!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for wanting what I don't want, and having what I do want


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ditto


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lolz ^Banned for being deep fried


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned for supporting KFC 
lol go to kentuckyfriedcruelty.com horrible horrible stuff =(


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol. i hate fast food! gah Dx

^^Banned for eating whatever you ever wanted


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for making that up lolzz


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^LOLz XD
Banned for liking anime!


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for baning me cuz i like anime


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^BAnned for being madly in <3 with my bf BB!!! ugh! *slaps* lol jk ! xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol nooooo^^ banned for being jealous that me and mega are bffs <3


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

im mega's bff too! >
wrong game btw xDDDD

^^Banned for being on the wrong game


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

GAH CONNFUZZLED
^^ BANNED FOR MAKING ME CONFUZZLED


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for writing CONFUZZLED


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

it means confused and everything is fuzzy..
^^ banned for not looking up the word in the palevi dictionary!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for not publishing the palevi dictionary!


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for not telling me 2


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having AC;CF


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for still being online


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for teh same reason.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for too many bannings.


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned cuz..uh...


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for improper use of banning priveleges


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for sending me a pm about revolting 10 gazillion years ago.


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ BANNED CUZ UR BANNED.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned because YOU CAN NOT GRASP THE TRUE FORM OF BANNING.......


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being a squid


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for breaking national squid laws


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for changing your avvie


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for not changing your avvie


----------



## crazygamer (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for eating too much cookies


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for banning people who banned other people who were busy banning other people in the process of being banned themselves.


----------



## crazygamer (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for banning people who banned other people who banned other people who were busy banning other people in the process of being banned themselves


----------



## MetalLink99 (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for making a Account.


----------



## AnimalStudent (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for having a 9 in your username


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being banned


----------



## AnimalStudent (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ You're banned because I wanted to ban somebody


----------



## crazygamer (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned just because


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for a lazy reason why a member is banned.


----------



## crazygamer (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for telling me how to ban


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 6, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for signing the people agreement


----------



## crazygamer (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned fo having no sig


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for being the same colour as me


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having a color


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for not having a colour


----------



## crazygamer (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for not being able to play on wi-fi


----------



## murtaghe (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting


----------



## AnimalStudent (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for stealing my cookie


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making your own sig.


----------



## crazygamer (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having a poolmon


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for not having a poolmon


----------



## Horus (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for liking ice cream and for making me laugh at the 2 posts above this


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for living in A Box


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for drinking my brothers


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a pair of male socks on.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I've worn my dad's socks before, ty. xD
^^Banned for not having girl's socks on


----------



## Regan-Jenn (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Then what socks DO I have on??

^^Banned for Drinking too much vault


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for stealing my name!


----------



## Princess (Dec 7, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being my long lost sibling


----------



## raider2338 (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned because i own


----------



## Aren (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the friend code 2793-4100-6927


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for making a stupid reason to ban


----------



## Altair (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for axing suprised people.


----------



## Horus (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for posting a minute ago


----------



## AnimalStudent (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for doing stuff I'm not so sure of


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being a student.


----------



## Princess (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for doing stupid things faster XD


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for joining 3 days after my birthday!


----------



## Princess (Dec 8, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ happy "late" birthday!
banned for not having L <3


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 9, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for wishing people a happy birthday


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 9, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for getting this Topic 235 Pages


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 9, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for getting a smexy new avvie <333


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for an ugly avatar and a fat vertical axis windpipe.


----------



## Erica (Dec 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not recognizing people!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for recognizing people


----------



## Kasen (Dec 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing SSBB


----------



## Kasen (Dec 12, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being me


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 13, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being banned


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 13, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not crying a lot.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 13, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for crying far too much


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for your post being an odd number


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being member 7,377
BURN!!!


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

also banned for being member 7562


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for copying


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for....I dunno?


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

cuz you didnt think of a good reason


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for not having the word "banned" in your post.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking weegee


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not liking Malleo


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> Banned for not liking Malleo


^Banned for reasons beyond your comprehension


----------



## Wootman (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for ice cream


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Wootman said:
			
		

> banned for ice cream


^banned for no ice cream


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned, because TBT is failing!! :O
SEE: 
0 users reading this topic

(While I was reading it!! :O)


----------



## Wootman (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for no reason


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for winking.

~Aren


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating bananas while singing


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking bacon


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for liking bacon


----------



## Kasen (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing K.K as an avatar


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having a...uhh...leaf?.....as your avatar


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking french toast.


----------



## Princess (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned for being a banana


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an idiot (i'm not a banana, i'm a fruit).


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having a weird avvie.


----------



## nikeXxLOVE (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

banned for screaming at toast.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being a TBT n00b. xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for not screaming at toast


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(banned for not not screaming at toast)


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for going twice in a row


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being good at this game


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for WAITING FOR SPIKE TO REPLY


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for like posting 4 times


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for like not posting four times


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining 4 days after me, and still acting like a n00b. -.-


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

It would be so lame to say "banned for likeing coffee"
So top this one:

banned for not having AC:CF yet


----------



## oldred (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having animal crossing city folk with wii speak bundle


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having a mario sig
and i hate coffie fyi xD


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not wearing male pants


----------



## oldred (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for banning someone badly


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for cutting down trees


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol... i was doing it to spike


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for banning the person who banned the person who banned me for not wearing male pants
ps. (u suck, u don't wear skirts. xD)


----------



## oldred (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not making any sense


----------



## Aren (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for still being grass


----------



## oldred (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for showing me that


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 5 posts

(Who says I don't wear skirts? :O )


----------



## oldred (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for freaking me out


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for not capitalizing "Banned"


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being freaked out by a male wearing a skirt.


----------



## oldred (Dec 14, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for making that sound normal in any other place than scotland


----------



## Kasen (Dec 15, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing Mario with a bat as your avatar


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having lightning erotica as their avatar.


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a 2 in your friend code


----------



## mimzithegreat (Dec 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cool avatar


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being humble


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Dec 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being bacon boy


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being bacon boy.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for Banning someone


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 16, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being no one

(not a joke)







LAWL IT WAS A JOKE!


----------



## Aren (Dec 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a fraky avatar


----------



## Aren (Dec 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol freaky*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for misspelling freaky


----------



## Link (Dec 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for typo!
And double post!


----------



## Callie (Dec 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having pikachu's mouth open and close


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 17, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned  dfcx n mzxm ns m .;/ hj kv xxcvfg, nm m,.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for falling on your keyboard.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a common avatar with an uncreative name


----------



## Princess (Dec 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned for haiving a siggy that exploits her ehems


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 18, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> banned for having a common avatar with an uncreative name


How is that an uncreative name name? Kind of, at least it isn't on the website.
Banned for caring about her ehems.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your avatar having a really huge head and a really small body XD


----------



## AnimalStudent (Dec 19, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Zelda Fan


----------



## AznMando (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a snorting banana.


----------



## m12 (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^^
Banned for scratching his/her back with a toilet scrubber.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being random


----------



## Aren (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a creepy avatar


----------



## SL92 (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an equally creepy avatar.


----------



## Princess (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for having a pizza as ur avvi


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				SL92 said:
			
		

> Banned for having an equally creepy avatar.


Banned for being awesome.


----------



## Aren (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a rare fruit


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being "inconceivable"


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having a TBT name that i just can't pronounce.....
(yes, i know your real name is Garrett)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pwning that kid in your sig


----------



## Aren (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pwning someone


----------



## Aren (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Thats freaky, we posted the same thing at the same time!!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

why you son of a lol JKJKJK 0_o weeerid

but I was 1st HA!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for having a copycat


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not noticing I was me on the IRC


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on IRC


----------



## D.T. (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because his title is too long.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

my what banned for making no sence


----------



## D.T. (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Merry Christmas! Christmas: the day we honor our savior Jesus was born Anima lCrossing Fan

That.

Banned for not understanding =)


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for knowing the true meaning of Christmas


----------



## D.T. (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing I was quoting gfs' title


----------



## Princess (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being a pirate


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being one of the douches that uses this website


----------



## Princess (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being mean ='( im not that *so sad*
strikingmatches  runs in to darkness and crys


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ^^ banned for being mean ='( im not that *so sad*
> cryindarkness  runs in to darkness and crys


^Banned for....who am i kidding....it should be that other guy who should be banned.....
*bdubs2594 skips cyrindarkness's post and bans the other guy who name causes a censor*


----------



## m12 (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for skipping.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

That guy got deleted! :O

Banned for not glitching at our super cool glitchapalooza!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> ^^^
> Banned for skipping.


^Banned for banning somebody doing the right thing


----------



## m12 (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^^^
Banned for banning someone, who banned someone doing the right thing.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^
> Banned for banning someone, who banned someone doing the right thing.


^Banned for confusion


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being confused


----------



## Kasen (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing the GC animal crossing


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				D.T. said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas! Christmas: the day we honor our savior Jesus was born Anima lCrossing Fan
> 
> That.
> 
> Banned for not understanding =)


I said Merry Christmas! then I defined the word Christmas :
The day we honor our savior Jesus was born. then after Animal crossing fan


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 20, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ^^ banned for being mean ='( im not that *so sad*
> cryindarkness  runs in to darkness and crys


*hugs cryingdarkness* Hes a censord himself


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 21, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not following the rules.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 21, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for following the rules lulz


----------



## Kasen (Dec 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning him for following the rules


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning him for banning him for following the rules (confused? good)


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for capitalization mistakes and punctual mistakes.


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for recognizing punctualization mistakes?  btw I didn't make any   Only capitalization mistakes!


----------



## Poke2Laser (Dec 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i said so


----------



## brotatochip (Dec 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I'm bored, and I wanna say that your banned ;D


----------



## Kasen (Dec 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you got banned


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 22, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me sneeze.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for making me sneeze too


----------



## m12 (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^^
Banned for congratulating Jackie Chan.


----------



## Kasen (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having link with a jar as ur avatar and sig


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for not missing me for the days i was gone. =[


----------



## Kasen (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned bacause I dont know what your talking about


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned because you didn't realize I was away for like 4 days.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because my fingers are sore.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Oranges for you eyes in your avatar !


----------



## Poke2Laser (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

...banned because he never came to my town to sell me the blender and microwave i wanted


----------



## Poke2Laser (Dec 23, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

dang..chels beat me.....

banned for...having the same town name as me!!!!


----------



## Nightray (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Me for having the same town name as you


----------



## SamXX (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for only having 2 different letters in their name


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using their and not your


----------



## SamXX (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned  for liking yicky yucky coffee.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for really not knowing me, obviously you're a newbie. If you would have known me better, you would have discovered I detest coffee. =]


----------



## SamXX (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Yahh I'm new.
Lol anyway.

Banned for joining 1month and 13 days before christmas.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining 9 days before christmas


----------



## SamXX (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for NOT HAVING CITY FOLK!
:O


----------



## Jingle1 (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				stormcommander said:
			
		

> ^ Banned for being pink.
> 
> (make sure you say banned for because it sounds better)


/\ Banned for being so uuuugly


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for taking my jingle. ;-; (LOL you would understand if you joined earlier)


----------



## Dawnzi (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for getting high on coffee


----------



## SpikeHawk (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for YOU MUST DIE!

Wait coffee, you and I joined on the same day and I don't understand.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to talk to coffeebean in the middle of a game


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for having three rules in your town, the 3rd of which only informs the reader that "that's it" and is not actually a rule at all.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> Banned for YOU MUST DIE!
> 
> Wait coffee, you and I joined on the same day and I don't understand.


I had a Jingle avvie for like the first week. 

^^Banned for being green


----------



## Kasen (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bean


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for rhyming your reason with the person 2 above me's.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for noticing Kasen rhymed.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making ur name rhyme


----------



## Nightray (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Lol.
Banned for being Toon link's Master!!


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being....yourself....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for.........being here!


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me hungry.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for needing a signature


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for encountering jackie chan


----------



## Nightray (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being fruit face.  Lol.


----------



## jackechan (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not giving me ur Majora's Mask....idk lol


----------



## Nightray (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for naming yourself Jackechan and noticing my Mask


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig over the limit!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being the founder >


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being a man


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for wanting pie


----------



## Amped (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for murdering a small boy.(Check sig for proof)


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 25, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not lieking mudkipz


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a ? in your ACCF name


----------



## QNT3N (Dec 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making such a awesome avatar :veryhappy:


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for getting wiispeak


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for only having posted 73 posts. Ever.


----------



## Princess (Dec 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned 4 wanting pie XD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Dec 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 saying what was already said around 7 times


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 26, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for having a town called PENN


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stealing a sig


----------



## Link 70222 (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an admin


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being new here


----------



## scrunch (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Andyrew you are banned for joining before me


----------



## Krazy Karl (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone without a real reason!


----------



## Amped (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spelling "Crazy" wrong


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the japanese version of megaman.


----------



## bananaoracle (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving me a headache.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				stormcommander said:
			
		

> Banned for stealing a sig


^LAWL I didn't steal it, I asked him for it >
^Banned for PHAILING


----------



## Princess (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 not phailing


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for being one of meh TBT besties >


----------



## Princess (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 bein mai high sista


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having a name that i constantly mispelled until yesterday
rofl....i thought it said cyrindarkness (lulz)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for laughing at yourself


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 28, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having to many sixes in yer friend code ><


----------



## KingKombat (Dec 28, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a beverage ingredient


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 28, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting your ban 35 minutes ago


----------



## Princess (Dec 28, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being aware


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 28, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a cookie


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for idolizing a plumber


----------



## Joe (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a town called FrogPond


----------



## Amped (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Band for having a town called Tokyo, but you live in the US


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the same number of posts as me... 

for now.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying o hay sup?


----------



## scrunch (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having people with no faces on your siggy....


----------



## dsmaster64 (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no faces in your siggy


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having an avvie on a holiday that passed 4 days ago


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating newbs >.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having red pie that spins  [all of yer avvies are disturbing xD]


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for failing at attempting to raise eyebrows


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz..ur just banned..


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for killing members with the death note


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning my sister


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning people O.O


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning  pie, and you call yourself a pie lover.


----------



## pielover6 (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i banned myself O.O wat? "banned for banning pie?????


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

not you just pie
banned for not banning me


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the person above you that just banned the person above them.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for crying in your sig


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying the word " crying".


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being rick rolled by chuck norris


----------



## Gabby (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for shooting the deputy.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being my daughter [did yew kno im preggers w/ mega's son?] Yep new bro on teh way x]


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Gabby said:
			
		

> Banned for shooting the deputy.


but i did not shoot the sheriff lol
back to the game

coffeebean! is banned for not eating cake today


----------



## Joe (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being offline


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a face wtf


----------



## Joe (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in MidGar


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a final fantasy town.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz I dunno how to pronouce your name


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned cuz ur greenish-bluish


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned fer pwning w/ meh


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me read teh rules first >


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ band for making funny faces :santagyroid:


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being like 1 day old....


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^band for her wicked sig! HAHA!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being a gentleman xD


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being actual coffee


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ band for liking coffee!!!!
oh I WENT THARE!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cartoon avatar


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being you.


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for liking bacon!


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for, uhh, I dunno, I just like banning people


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for haveing the jocob segal disease!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for making my head hurt


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band cuss I cant spell!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a weird avatar


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for marrying mah mummeh.


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for liking penuts!!


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having about half of your total posts on this topic


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a fish as an avatar


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being some son I'm disowning because I'm feeling emo today.;-;


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for reasons I cant spell!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for reasons i can spell


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for mocking me!!!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Andyrew said:
			
		

> banned cuz I dunno how to pronouce your name


it pronounced

psychic

whoever above this post is banned for cheating on tom nook with blathers oh I went there "pwnsomly"


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for.... know my secrets!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having kewl anime stuff


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for being member 7,833!!!!!!!


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fir having no wif-fi T.T


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for being right!


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

We're both banned for wanting a fountan


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for not being a fish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for spelling fountain wrong


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting just ebfore I did. xD


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

nnnnooo!!!! 
band for being cool!


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned


thats it


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for saying dis!!!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for using dis not this


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for always having 11 posts... wait, what?!


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for beating me to it.


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for comfusing me


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for banning the person that the other person until it reaches the first post then the forum is band


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for misspelling banned


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

WHAT!


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ok, everyone is banned for spelling banned like band


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bannding me!!!


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still misspelling banned.


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for.... never shining my shoes!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having shoes


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking pitfalls!!!


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz I'm signing off now


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for getting pit falled by chuck norris


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking chuck norris!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being in love with the chuck


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for the attempt on the life of chuck norris


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stalking chuck!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having jarichi in your sig


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for devouring excessive ammounts of hydrolic liquid


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haveing Xx in your name!!!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for getting high again


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned for having jarichi in your sig


Banned for playing a guitar


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for thats amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making out with nook


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not!!


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned for making out with nook


Banned for being gay


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being stupid


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being weird


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ouch... banned for being harsh


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a  oh.oops...


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being banned now your dbl baned


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for... bla...


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> banned for being weird


Banned for french kissing a man


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for being alive


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for quoting.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning before me


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for  mario


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned for banning before me


Banned for having a pe***


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> xXSyKikXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop banning before me


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for cussing!!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 2 color eyes


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned for having 2 color eyes


Banned for saying 2 color eyes


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pming me


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being happy


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being sad


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned for being sad


Banned for being a gay man


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned For Having Your FC Full.


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned on you for cheese!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Accity said:
			
		

> ^ Banned For Having Your FC Full.


I do not have an fc full


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				aki-can said:
			
		

> banned on you for cheese!!!


banned for not hugging me


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> aki-can said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for being a rapist


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a child molester


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned for being a child molester


Banned for being a mother f***er


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned For Being Gay 

ROFL!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Accity said:
			
		

> ^ Banned For Being Gay
> 
> ROFL!!!


Banned for being Bad


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I BANNED EVERY ONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for being micheal jackson


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> band for bieing micheal jackson


Banned for banning her who banned me


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR INAPPROPRIATE LANGUAGE
KEEP IT CLEAN!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the black micheal jackson, the cool one


----------



## Aki-Chan (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being right!


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned For Joining December 28Th


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stuff


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned For Not Shuting Up!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you didn't give me your friend code


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned Because You Don't Need It Hahahaha BANNED!!!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

benned for your title being a fruit


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned For Your Title Being Weed.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

what can i say i get high
Banned for being in members3


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Accity said:
			
		

> ^ Banned For Your Title Being Weed.


Banned for having the name accity


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Accity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for banning before me


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned For Being Cute =) Wait =|..... R U Cute? Or R U A Dudet?


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for including death


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> what can i say i get high
> Banned for being in members3


^ Banned For Being Cute =) Wait =|..... R U Cute? Or R U A Dudet?


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Accity said:
			
		

> xXSyKikXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for being a skunk


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> Accity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned cause don't :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for Banning other people


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> xXSyKikXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


than your banned  were all banned
your banned for being a tree


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned For Being Stupid Human Beans!!! Rice And Sushi Peace V<<< Peace Fingers =)


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for human beans


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned For Hating Sushi And Rice


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not getting facts i only hate sushi


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned for not getting facts i only hate sushi


Banned for being boring


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being truthful


----------



## Accity (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^ Banned For Ughhh This Game Is Stupid Now Lets Stop With The Banning Geesh


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i was about leave first, imma play halo


----------



## Hub12 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned because i was about leave first, imma play halo


go play halo then


----------



## ACFreak95 (Dec 30, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "Go play Halo then." to xXSyKikXx. lol


----------



## Nightray (Dec 31, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being a video game master!


----------



## Riri (Dec 31, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for beleiving noobs aren't real! XD (cuz I am one)


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for confessing your a noob, >.> noob


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying noob and not n00b.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Dec 31, 2008)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a vampire


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having only apples in your town!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Riri said:
			
		

> Banned for having only apples in your town!


Banned for copying RiiRii's name. =P


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for assuming I copied RiiRii's name.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a chinchilla


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for assuming I'm a chinchilla


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because TBT is failing! AGAIN!

Look:
0 users reading this topic 

I am serious!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you're a moron with a stupid avatar


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz you hate bobobo as much as me


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an 8-bit Mario as your flag.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a 8-bit flag


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

OMG YOU GUYS! THAT SHOW IS AWESOME!!!!

TBT is still failing,seriously!

0 users reading this topic


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for seemingly not making any sense.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a ds for your avatar


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same reason for banning me as about 3 other people.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz u have a ds LITE as your avatar, not the same reason im ok with a ds


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for assuming I was only reffering to a Nintendo Ds whan I was reffering to both in general, and forgetting the NINTENDO in NINTENDO DS


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being one of the trillion people with Kingdom as their town name.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not a wii as your avatar


----------



## fertile02 (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

/\ banned base player.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a black DS Lite in your avatar instead of a Triforce gold one. Actually, you should have a DSi instead.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Oops, my post was late...lol. This thread is fast.


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Mii as an avatar.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned owning a wii speak, <small>wish i had one</small>


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not liking BoBoBo!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being crazy
and i literally got banned for 1 day, so no me tomorrow! xD


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being banned


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned for being banned


Banned for having the mach sword.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz meta knight is awesome


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xXSyKikXx said:
			
		

> banned cuz meta knight is awesome


Banned for being a ball


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being square


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for raping coffeh.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for an outragous statment, imma good boy


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Why is coffeh banned?


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Because coffeh PWNS. 
LAWL don't worry, just for 1 day. xD


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannded for


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Because coffeh PWNS.
> LAWL don't worry, just for 1 day. xD


lawl, coffeh does pwn, and sykik banned 
for having metaknight as your avatar. (I'm still pretty sure the banned for your avatar is only for banning me though XD)


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being avatar the air bender

we should stop with avatar bans


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for assuming I'm Avatar the Airbender.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 0 bells


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for assuming I have 0 bells XD


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for assuming


----------



## Riri (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

But I didn't assume, you did, so you're banned for false reasons of banning. XD


----------



## hayley320 (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for being a jerk!


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for so many ac characters


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for raping Coffeh and not me.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band cuz thats outrageous again


----------



## Amped (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^For posting in this topic


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for the same thing


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

you're banned for not banning me first


----------



## Nightray (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for looking like a Fish ~Lol.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking KH.


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an insect


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for enjoying delicious cake.


----------



## Link (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being.. green?


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having wifi.


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Not banned cuz Ratchet and Clank pwns


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me pass gas.


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for farting


----------



## Nightray (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining on December 26, 2008 (boxing day)


----------



## Zero the hero (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a shinigami


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not saying god of death


----------



## Nightray (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for digging up a pitfall seed. >_>


----------



## Brandon (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned 4 phail@life-ing.

There. :B


----------



## Nightray (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^?  >_>

Banned for having a cat in a trash can


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for having BOTH FC lists full

 >_<


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Banning wrong person >_<


----------



## Nightray (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for Liking Spaghetti  >_>


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hating meatballs


----------



## Caleb (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for baning


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a reject of org. 13


----------



## Nightray (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being a flower >_>


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having your name somewhat represent mine.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making yoshi run a marathon.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for not realizing the potential energy that can be harnessed from a yoshi marathon


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me fall on my butt really hard yesterday and now I can't poo


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for TMI -_-;;


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bananed for using abbreviations


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning anyone >.<


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lying


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Mr. Smiley (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an angry sun in your avatar.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning someone


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for banning someone, lol


----------



## m12 (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using the same reason to ban someone as I did a few pages back.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not coming to my town lately.


----------



## m12 (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing I've been a bit busy in real life to visit.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned, because I haven't been on.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Banned for using the same reason to ban someone as I did a few pages back.


banned for blaming someone for banning


----------



## K.K. (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for restarting his town


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for Luring people to come to the dark side to have cookies


----------



## Link (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking that guy of KH with the horrible hair.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the guy having the name Link.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting Saved  >_>


----------



## Link (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Anime Vampires!


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking cookies <_<

I like Anime vampires better than that movie "Twilight (no offence)


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for liking cookies <_<
> 
> I like Anime vampires better than that movie "Twilight (no offence)


Banned for your brother screwing up wifi


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for noticing it


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a yummy avatar


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sig that doesnt even have a name in it!!


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned For having COCONUTS !!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying NOw like that


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being a Zelda fan >_>


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making my ears burn.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for giving me a Headache


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving me a achehead.


----------



## Nightray (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Banana >_>


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because hes not banned


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being fresh nub


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for annoying nubs


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a reason


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a shimmering hole


----------



## K.K. (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in my life


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for licking my llamas


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a weird reason for banning


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not banning me


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a username.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a rad town


----------



## Aren (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because this thread/game is still alive


----------



## Ricano (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a random bald man as an avatar   xP


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bannnning a person avatar picture b/c it has a bald man


----------



## Aren (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned for having a random bald man as an avatar   xP


HE'S NOT JUST A RANDOM BALD MAN!!!!!!
YOU HAVE JUST NEVER SEEN THE MOVIE "THE PRINCESS BRIDE"
IT"S NOT WHAT THE NAME ENTILES!!

Here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-b7RmmMJeo


(sorry for getting off of the game for a moment)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

---^ Banned for me not seeing you ever.


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing what the NES is


----------



## MygL (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz he wasnt D=


----------



## Riri (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for...*forgets the reason*


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for forgeting reasons


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hugging gyroids  xP


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned for hugging gyroids  xP


^banned for not being a rare fruit =p


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for forcing us to have fun in your town


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having all fruits  xP


----------



## D4rk (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having ac gc in your sig ^^


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 liking chips ahoy


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating potato chips


----------



## Ricano (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a rock


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a plank of wood


----------



## airhead (Jan 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating jello


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being digital


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making my face feel gross.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a face that is gross!!


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me sad


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me glad!


----------



## fertile02 (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too glad.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a 02, not 01.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				fertile02 said:
			
		

> Banned for being too glad.


banned for not being able to breathe in your town


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a skunk


----------



## Edgar (Jan 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your wifi being down


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a court jester who is friends with a pikmin


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for smelling like ass


----------



## Ricano (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for needing a sig  xP


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Spoiler


----------



## Edgar (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining on december


----------



## Ricano (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a weed xP


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for suckin up


----------



## Ricano (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spelling "florida" wrong  xD


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for correcting purpose misspelling.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cool sig


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being named edgar


----------



## Aren (Jan 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a hard to pronounce name


----------



## MygL (Jan 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because tom nook is a girl D=


----------



## Nightray (Jan 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Lucas is sexy


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because their avvy is creepin me out yo! lol


----------



## Ricano (Jan 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for NOT feeding the pikmin! xO


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in my room! (What are ya' a pedophile? Lulz no offense.)


----------



## Riri (Jan 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making bowser look bad


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a plain ds as their icon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking homestar runner.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking bacon


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking a talentless dog.


----------



## Biochao (Jan 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning people.


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning people for banning people ! 


PS. Why don't we make post the same thing like this over and over again xD.


Like I'm banned for banning people who banned other peoples bans... What?


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for having a cute avatar or bowser!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for commanding a storm towards me!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an orange afro.


----------



## Fernee (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking typhlosion

(its all about totodile)


----------



## Ricano (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for NOT having an orange afro xD


----------



## SockHead (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 3 types of grass at the same time!


----------



## Edgar (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sock as your head


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Banning without being StormComander


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not time traveling.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making a poor excuse to ban somebody.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a pokeboy


----------



## goodroy55 (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
Banned for editing comment


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because your signature is huge!


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for feeding the Pikmin when you'd been told not to!  :O


----------



## Ricano (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a friend code xD


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned bcause i didnt say so


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for wanting pie when I ATE THE PIE! :evillaugh:


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for killing an innocent stick figure


----------



## Adds1028 (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
banned 4 being an average person!


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for having a town that puts the <big>WOO</big> in Woodles


----------



## SockHead (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Band for spelling Band wrong.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for over-use of pokemon


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for reading this xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sucky sig.


----------



## MygL (Jan 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz this thread almost gets 3k posts


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a nonsensical name.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a Weird Squiggly Picture That Moves Vividly


----------



## Ricano (Jan 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having wii speak or a keyboard


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for only using wii speak if I has it.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for putting two words into one. o=<


----------



## Horus (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being richer than me  :gyroidverymad:


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for taking the box I was gonna live in!!! :gyroidverymad:


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for firing ur lazor! xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the heck of banning


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Banned for the heck of banning


Banned for saying "heck"


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying muppets can age.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> Banned for saying muppets can age.


banned for making yoshi run till death with no goal or reward


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				muppetman said:
			
		

> dsmaster64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for not realizing yoshi's can run forever with out stress, pain, or without being tired.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				dsmaster64 said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for not realizing yoshi's have feelings and emotions


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being 1 rank above of me
banned again for talking back
banned for the third time  for giving yoshi no scenery to run endlessly and painfully in

EDIT to dsmaster64 )


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ricano4life - Banned for begining a sentence with a lower case letter


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for double posting xP


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for repeatedly useing lower cases to start sentences.


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being post 2920 (a number which is unusual to me)


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for big sig


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being surprised in a toad hat 24/7


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for numbers adding to 13 24/7   2+4+7=13


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned for weird use of math.^^


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not understanding the math


----------



## Tree (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for posting here.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for been a coconut


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for breathing.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for not using the spacebar in their name (poor space bar )


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for forcing us to have fun


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for dumping "for" for "4"


----------



## Tree (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for playing ACCF.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stealing kk's image


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				muppetman said:
			
		

> banned for dumping "for" for "4"


banned for not making any sense xD


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not understanding wat he ment


----------



## Tree (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for banning him.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone!


----------



## Tree (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for naming your town Wibberly.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for underestimating my towns awsome chuck norris-yness


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making up words


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Band for thinking chucknorrisyness wasn't a word


----------



## Tree (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for mentioning Chuck.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning people who love chuck norris


----------



## Adds1028 (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
banned cuz i felt like it


----------



## muppetman (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

|3 4 |\| |\| 3 |) 
  |= () r   
|\| () T 
 |3 3 3 |\|  
|_33t


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking in 1337.


----------



## PK-Orange (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the guy talking in 1337 for banning the other guy not bein 1337 for banning the other guy cause he felt like it for for ..blah ..blah ...blah


----------



## Ricano (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for talking nonsense


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not talking nonsense.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for confusing people with gender


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing no one was confused over it.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Salem.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me have a cold


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being ill.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a radio as a head.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a strong bad dude


----------



## AndyB (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a bear hat thing.


----------



## jadenmcrae (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having fc lists full


----------



## Ricano (Jan 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having paper mario in a jumping freeze frame


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being being part bear.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a town called Forest.


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because i feel like it


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm a mod now ]= )


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Crazy Redd Steal my NES Controller in your avatar


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making this your first post


----------



## AlyssaSuperbike (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me yo


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a silly reason that makes no sense


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a tree,


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing the Nintendo logo to Nigel91 

(im waiting for someone to say banned for having a Drivers lincsese even though your your under 16)


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a Drivers lincsese even though your your under 16


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because i told you to say that


----------



## Nigel (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for saying something that you were waiting for.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for weirdness...


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having right


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannded for beaing part of EPIC


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling me to go nuts in his town


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me to BE nice in his town


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for eating to much cookies XD.


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lying because i rarely eat cookies


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a tree as your avatar.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having 5 spoiler boxes


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Banned for having a tree as your avatar.


Banned for reusing someone elses ban


COFFEEBEAN! is banned because chuck norris said so


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Chris said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for not liking chuck norris


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an admin at yer forum


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> banned for being an admin at yer forum


banned for liking death note


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for inappropriate avatar


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning BB


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting me be mean to him in his town


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having cherries as native fruit
-------------------------------------wooohoo page 300!


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that.


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the first on page 300


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a liar


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haveing a wierd avatar


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a cry fan xD


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for still insisting i should be nice


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not accepting the insisting xD


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a poem in your sig


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a character with green hair


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a character with green hair!


----------



## melly (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having Pure green glasses


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Samus in her suit.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bacon


----------



## melly (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using his antlers for a coat rack


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 saying something like that -_-


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR FARTING XD


----------



## melly (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for meeting Gary the Snail!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

YOU TAKE THAT BACK... OH YEAH BANNED FOR FARTING ON STORMCOMMANDER XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a goomba in your sig.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a girl as ur sig


----------



## Jake123 (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a wierd avatar.


----------



## melly (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a girl on ur sig ^^ ha!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jake123 said:
			
		

> Banned for having a wierd avatar.


banned for having a ugly as hell llama as ur sig which is weirder than yo no se que!


----------



## melly (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Band for being too adorable in a bear suit


----------



## Ricano (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cool avatar =P


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being post number 3016

EDIT: too melly


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being post number 3016

EDIT: double post :S guess im getting banned


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for NOT liking GOOMBAS! XD


----------



## Erica (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because of Maple Story.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not incluiding my name in your list of people i respect in TBT


----------



## Awesome.Me (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not saying I'm the awesomest person ever! Oh yeah! (does freaky head thing)


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for breaking neck.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stumbling across the ancient secret that will curse this site (the " : D " face in existanceENIED's name)


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

you banned for not giveing me 5 mil >:]


----------



## muppetman (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using >:] instead of >


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for no having proper gramer?  LOL


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bnn'd fur insulten da weh i tipe *bad grammer slap*


----------



## Muse (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for slapping bad grammar at someone.


----------



## Clown Town (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a uber canon


----------



## AndyB (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making flash animation films.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me want to remember the name of the character in your avatar and what it's from.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(Shep, from Interstella 5555...)
Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for being a collection of stars that when looked at in the right way sort of looks like something







Looks like astronomers ran out of ideas for constellations.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for threatening to kill me for not adopting  3 pictures of a pokemon that switch about to make its arms teleport


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not lieking dfat pnuk


----------



## Tree (Jan 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for playing this game.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having native cherries


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for losing The Game.

I just lost The Game.


----------



## Biochao (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making everyone lose the game.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for also making everyone lose The Game.

I just lost The Game. Again.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the moon as your avatar.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for not putting enough emphasis on the fact that it's a HAPPY Moon from Majoras' Mask.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for getting this topic to 305 pages.


----------



## muppetman (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for been the number 2 fan of L 
:O

*my friend been the #1*


----------



## melly (Jan 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being number 3!


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for being in the metroid mood right now.


----------



## Princess (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for threatening to kill if we dont adopt one.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being pwnsome


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my TBTBF


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

um, banned for


----------



## Joe (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having rapping skillzzz.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on my top 5 list!


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a top 5 ~___~


----------



## melly (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for never opening ur eyes!


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Having a Metroid Town


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wearing a hat


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Rank: Hole


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for not participating in the very first, very awesome, Rap Battle.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the Mickey Icon.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Ben_Of_Twilight said:
			
		

> ^Banned for not participating in the very first, very awesome, Rap Battle.


I did lol 

^Banned for having a Zelda Icon


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a pwnsauce name


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for Being awesome...too awesome


----------



## muppetman (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for knowing how to count to 4 consecutivly (i still havnt learnt yet >.<)


----------



## Resonate (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Making my Awesome Sig!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being a ding dong


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^
Banned for being '*teh uber evilness >*'


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^band for being teh uber goodness


----------



## melly (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banded for having a avatar from kirby <3


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for banning the dark metanight


----------



## Ricano (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a icon of a weird ass meta knight =P


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band cause darkness is awesome pwness that pwnd you


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not even knowing how to spell "Banned"


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using so much green


----------



## mohawkien (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned, because i feel like it


----------



## xXSyKikXx (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having nothing to ban


----------



## melly (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being Kirby


----------



## Resonate (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for Drawing...too well


----------



## melly (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for looking like a a clowne from IT


----------



## JJ809 (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

All of YOU ARE banned from the post for being crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resonate (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for shouting


----------



## muppetman (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for beggining your name with a double voul


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking the Muppets.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for loving Metal Sonic


----------



## Demolator40 (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pooting. = P


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not worshipping Sephiroth The Angel Lord 
*Glares*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Ben_Of_Twilight said:
			
		

> Banned for not worshipping Sephiroth The Angel Lord
> *Glares*


banned for having mickey as your avatar


----------



## Ricano (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i said so =P


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned because im feeling gloomy


----------



## QNT3N (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ben_Of_Twilight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned becasue i feel like it,


----------



## Callie (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I like it that way


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not being so active


----------



## Callie (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a USB keyboard or wiispeak


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being way to pwnsome

To coffeh


----------



## Callie (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a picture in your signature


----------



## melly (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being silly enough


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for drawing to good :]


----------



## melly (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving me a complement


----------



## Resonate (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a lava town


----------



## melly (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating the lava


----------



## Resonate (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ (Not you, your kitten) is hereby and henceforth Banned for Knocking over the Wii!


----------



## melly (Jan 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

U are banned for not forgiving the kittie


----------



## Resonate (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for having a kittie


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for killing scatman john!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a banana oracle


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a ricano for life.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bananaoracle said:
			
		

> banned for being a ricano for life.


banned for not being a ricano if u no wha a ricano is =P


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the town name Rio azul. 



*Mumble*You don't have a blue river


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ph33rm3 said:
			
		

> Banned for having the town name Rio azul.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mumble*You don't have a blue river


banned for being the first person on tbt to know wha my town name meant xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned 4 being ricano 4 life


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ^^banned 4 being ricano 4 life


banned for hating on me xP


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for only having 510k bells


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being rich. xD


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned becuase I'm not rich


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being....what rhymes with rich and starts with a b LAWL TEH JOKEZ


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bananaoracle said:
			
		

> banned for being....what rhymes with rich and starts with a b LAWL TEH JOKEZ


banned for the previous post XD


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being correct.


----------



## melly (Jan 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being smart!


----------



## John102 (Jan 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for the awesome sig


----------



## bananaoracle (Jan 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stabbing people over the internets.


----------



## Callie (Jan 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "the" then jumping off a plane


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a username that involes food, therefore making me hungry, which will be proved by this gyroid that acts as my personal Bell Tree thought-tracker.

 <_< cherrys...


----------



## Hal (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned For Not have Mario with him


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for killing Jimbo, a polar bear, to collect the bounty on it's head.


----------



## Hal (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting owned by a droid


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting pwned by a droid


----------



## scrunch (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an avatar with a dancing luigi in a bear outfit...


----------



## Thunder (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Link sig.


----------



## Hal (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned For never taking off the mask!


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no sig


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Yes he does, albeit a not very noticable one...

Banned for not realizing this.


----------



## Ben_Of_Twilight (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Luigi fan


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Ben_Of_Twilight said:
			
		

> Banned for being a Weegee fan


Fixed.

Banned for making me fix your reply in a quote.

Honestly, some people...  T_T


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a LUIGI fan (you can't like Weegee without liking LUIGI)


----------



## melly (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a huge Mario fan


----------



## Hal (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned For passing nooks nor collecting 500 bells


----------



## melly (Feb 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a skunk


----------



## Collen (Feb 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning somone who banned somone who banned somone


----------



## Resonate (Feb 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for starting that gender race 3.  >.>


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being yourself.


----------



## Resonate (Feb 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Being: "Super Commando Commander"


----------



## Callie (Feb 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for starting a new page


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the name Cherry Tree, but being ranked coconut for post count


----------



## Callie (Feb 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doing incorrect capitalization in your town notes


----------



## yoshipower (Feb 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having restti in your picture


----------



## Callie (Feb 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thanking someone for your sig


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Mac user


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for adopting a poke'mon.


----------



## Leo1 (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking pikachu


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because ur fav stage is Mushroomy Kingdom xP


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Banned because ur fav stage is Mushroomy Kingdom xP


Banned because your dissing Mushroomy Kingdom.


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you worship coffehbean!.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're threatening spammers


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for advertising your youtube channel!


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being explict


----------



## StbAn (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I want to


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling us to click on your egg!


wait...eww


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pwning Mario


----------



## Caleb (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having hair


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a name that starts with a "C"

=D


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having under 500 posts...


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Black.


----------



## youkieran (Feb 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not like me or do u


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Banned for being Black.


im not black...wtv...Banned for havin a kk avie


----------



## Glisten (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned because he has 2 pics of dragonite in your sig


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your new.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned because your town name is Citycity.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I can beat you in MKW. :O


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned because i neever played with you in MKW


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for havin an awesome avatar


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for having an even number of posts =]


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having bad banning reasons.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for making fun of my banning reasons.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^


banned for saying something.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^ banned for incest


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned because.... idk y.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying hi!


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED because I banned you already.


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you used capital letter. =]


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for editing ur post


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having blue hair


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being a crazy person.


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not knowing me.


----------



## djman900 (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting so much


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz he should play me brawl foreverrr


----------



## Mickey (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned - Cuz I felt like it.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a friend code


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for having the helmet I want >:O


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^

WTF????

Banned for being racist


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				nintenmad said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> WTF????


I fed you;r pokeball


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Amped said:
			
		

> Band for having a town called Tokyo, but you live in the US


He lives in Ireland


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				#Garrett said:
			
		

> Amped said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


POWNED


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Racist


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 3 r's in ur name


----------



## fitzy (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned 4 aving 2 much smilies!!!


----------



## Nigel (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using numbers as words.


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> Banned for having 3 r's in ur name


OMG LMAO IVE JUST RELISED LOOOOL  It ment to be

"JaRRad" Lool


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not making ur name the way u want it


----------



## Kimmi2 (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a hacker


----------



## Lewis (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not knowing me.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having LGTTC and not city folk


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ baned because he didn't work out the meaning of life.


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a *censored.2.1* avatar


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned because ive seen you way to much on this site =] =]


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on this site to LITTLE!


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned because you banned me >=/
lmao


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for havin a quote from Eminem?! (jks he rocks)


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for using brackets


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for signing the gentlemens agreement


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for not signing the gentlemens agreement


----------



## Nightray (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned because you love toast >_>


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your racist against toast.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

[lmao]

banned for being part of teh jacked up family


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sig by Dr. Keko


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for starting teh jacked up family.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@coffeh: Banned for having 2,921 posts, being in the Members9 group, becoming member 6,647 and for joining on November 12, 2008.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i feel like banning you for the reason you banned me
STALKER XD


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being ME . . . . . . . . .  >.>


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not eating muh apple.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a mushroom >.>


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

At Jojo=Banned for wanting a sig but not going to a sig shop!


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED for being a rock!


----------



## royal 9999 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for being overly obsessed with pelicans


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for offening me because i am obsessed with pelicans!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me think of ponies.


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for making me think of toast!


----------



## bananaoracle (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned TOAST!


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for banning someone ^


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for selling a red pikmin hat that I want.


----------



## Kiley (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being alive


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a kitty kat


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for miss-spelling "ville"


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a nickname that starts with a J.


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not buying the pikmin hat...


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to ban me for the person above me....


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banning myself for doing the same thing X(


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating my cookies!


----------



## IceZtar (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being above my post


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a RARE fruit


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not having a sig.


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having nook in your sig.


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for racoon discrimination


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for laughing


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making your animal crosser go into war. Lol.


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for saying lol


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for abusing Eevee


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning wrong person


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lying.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Banning


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for acusing people.


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a bad banning excuse xD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for accusing people of accusing.


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ban myself for banning wrong person


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for-- well I can't think of a reason to ban you. I know banned for making me lose my train of thoughts


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

same ban reason as b4 =S


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting to be like Ike


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause your my bro.


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

omg i ban myself again?!


----------



## DeanoShemino64 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Will i ever get to ban myself? lmao


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bannig your own self.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a banana


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being a banana


Banned for insulting Nannerpus


----------



## TigerCrossing (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being online.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having horrible banning excuses


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BAnned for imitating Samus


----------



## Sky_Kid (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a TBT newbie


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> banned for being a TBT newbie


Banned for using a sig ive made.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having made my sig xP


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for avin more posts than me!


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Matty for banning sky kid.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for confusin me!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not being Chinese


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 150 posts, being in the Members3 group, becoming Member 8,298
and for joining at January 8th.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not levelin up my MKW licence!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Banned for having 150 posts, being in the Members3 group, becoming Member 8,298
> and for joining at January 8th.


banned for being a stalker


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bein stalked by Travis


----------



## Nightray (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being 100% irish


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 4 illegal weddings! XD


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for used to type in small letters


----------



## Resonate (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for Having Full Grown Dragons


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for having an unmatching outfit in your avatar =] ^^


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a pic of u Thedarkkinglulu and Hal in a spoiler!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Sammy


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for banning Matty who banned Sammy.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for confusin me


----------



## royman6 (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for having a z in your username


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a 'y' in your name


----------



## Resonate (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Being 100% Irish.

99% is okay...but 100% = Ban.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol Your banned for banning ME


----------



## nick1.2.3.4 (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having cherries as a native fruit.
Cherries suck!


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for not likeing cherries! CHERRIES BEAT YOU!!!!


----------



## Elliot (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating food


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Baed for having food as your avatar


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR EATTING YOUR POO!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for publicly tellin every1..... that was a secret!


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being disgusting.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Baned for being what all toasters toast


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having too much green stuff.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having enough green stuff


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone with not enough green stuff


----------



## dsmaster64 (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning my master.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for making yoshi tired


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being loyal.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being obsessed with a pokemon


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being obsessed with eevee and it's evolutions!


Ricano: Banned for having an awesome sig.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking the eeveelutions so much!!!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for asking for help on LoZ:OoT.

Pfft.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for "pfft"  him.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 2 'j's and 2 'o's in yo username


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being post #3313


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me teh sicks


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bad spelling


----------



## fitzy (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for good spelling


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spelling


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned because you have one billion bells


----------



## fitzy (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for aving toast in yo avatar

woops dat was for the person above you


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning the person above me AND NOT ME!!!

I feel insulted :'(


----------



## fitzy (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me and not the person above me

Now I'm inlulted! :'(


----------



## Nightray (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned, hmm.. Lets see.. Banned for posting 300 posts


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for trapping people in a zoo with a porcupine  -.-


----------



## Nightray (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving me an apple XD


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for ah banning people for no reason wat so ever


----------



## Nightray (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for no reason ahaha


----------



## Ricano (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i feel like it =P


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for feeling like banning other people.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a leaf


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Baned for banning me cause your saying im a leaf but im a rock.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a rock


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not enjoying Gabby's zoo. xP


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining on jan, 11 2009.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 14 more posts than me.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 1011 less posts than me.


----------



## spiro888 (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being corny


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having so many freakin spoilers


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having spoilers.

not like i have one anyway. >_<


----------



## Ricano (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a town made outta crap! xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned for having a town made outta crap! xD


xD Mike he pwned u lol
Banned for pwning Mike!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for likin' Pogehmanz!


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for have a avatar of a Pogehmanz!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining on feb 26 2009


----------



## Elliot (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being called 'elliot'


----------



## Elliot (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for copying sarah's town XD


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being too awesome ^^^


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for also being awsome


----------



## Elliot (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting in this thread


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the best techno ever in his sig


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

now this is the your banned thread lol

Banned for being awsome


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being pwnsome


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having way more posts than me


----------



## Elliot (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making  your own banned game XD


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having sprinkles on your ice cream


----------



## Elliot (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wearing a pink shirt


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having your AC town called LasVegas


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using a wii wheel


----------



## Elliot (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for riding on a 3 wheeler


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a pic of fake ice cream  :O


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a W in your usrname


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for knowing Joe in real life


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing Joe in real life


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a bebo and not telling me what it is


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling me I have a bebo when I actually dont

Might make a page soon though I'll tell you if i do


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a bebo


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not taking ma FC whin I jus took yours


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for adding me when im gonna add him after i sleep


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for going to sleep


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realising i have almost got 900 posts!!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having exactly 900 posts


----------



## Fontana (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for just realising that im about to get 900 posts in 2 mins


----------



## Elliot (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not giving me 250k XD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because the monster told me too


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing a monster


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not licking the chiuaua


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for putting this expression on my face 0_o


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having sonic in yo avvie


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting that reply today at 2:07pm.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for taking notes!!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 'have fun' as part of your town rules.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig in your spoiler.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing that i had to because it was over the limit like ur sig.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying my is oversized.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing that the sig limit is width: 570 pixels, height: 200 pixels, which was not made up by me, but by stormcommander


----------



## John102 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having to many evolutions of Evee in you sig.

Edit: you HAD to mess me up corny didn' you?!?!?!  :gyroiddance: 

your banned for interfering with my post.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not replying to my PM. lol


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me not wanna even ban you anymore.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being cruel. *sniffles*

but seriously, eventually, youll get a system warning for ur sig.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me laugh with the sniffles. Lol!

(Chub sayed that he made it the sig limit thingy so i dont know.)


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me laugh with the sniffles. Lol!

(Chub sayed that he made it the sig limit so i dont know.)

Oops sorry for double post.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for double posting.

fftopic: i think ur whole sig counts for the limit. if u right click and click properties, you will see.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for usin the off topic smilie!


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using Gr8 instead of great.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bell.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a rock. bell owns rock. bells have guns hidden in their pockets!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hiding guns in yo pocket


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me lol!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Michael Jackson told me


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for listenin to Michael!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for writing my license in french in your sig :O


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having french Pokemon in yo sig!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banni pour ne pas comprendre ce que j'


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ummm not good at french! Translation?

Banned for using french!


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being 100% Irish.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being called 'brandon'


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause i saw you on wifi today.


----------



## Demolator40 (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you used a period.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm Night/jojo :l lol.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz burughughsur was eating fjahguiy!!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for using random words...


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for copying this thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for a yellow ear


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bein a n00b who doesnt know where to post threads!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for stalking me o.0


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing what a stalker is


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being half mew, and half dragonite.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for having 2 pokemon personalities


----------



## Nightray (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in group Idk


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned 4 FAILing.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for passing


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being BLUE.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a banana


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bein half pikachu half piplup


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned fir banning


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for going ^ EVERY DANG TIME!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an apple


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying apple


----------



## Nightray (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a orange


----------



## Elliot (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being 99


----------



## Nightray (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an apple pie


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for not saying cake


----------



## Nightray (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a chocolate cake


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not saying im a cheesecake


----------



## Resonate (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking you're a cheesecake.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not lettin me speak to rosie (for real it doesn't matter cuz no one was movin


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Mar 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned becuase im boreddd.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your bored.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having bad banning reasons


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for adopting Lucario.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for only showing 4 of eevees evolutions in the sig in your spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a helmet


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating your face


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating toast


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being wrong


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a toast xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannedf ros eatisng stsrsrrsr


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on team MK


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a a *censored.1.2*


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for swearing


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for having an enen #


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

woops


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for having an enen #


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for *censored.3.0*ing *censored.3.0*ing a *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0* rooster *censored.8.1* nipple.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for 3


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a *censored.3.0*ing *censored.8.3*


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having awesome shoes.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Strawberry


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so JOJO!!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a bad banning excuse.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a blueberry


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being 'kind-hearted'.

EDIT: NIGHT - Banned for posting before me! >[


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for copyin mah banning excuse :O


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me thirsty.


----------



## Suaure (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing this game


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for showing off a common butterfly.


----------



## Suaure (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me.


and his names carl...


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cat on your lap (oh wait, that's me)


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a  coconut


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a fart head.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bananaoracle said:
			
		

> banned for being a fart head.


Banned for being higher than me on the brawl list. >:O


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a  kitty cat who has fleas


----------



## djman900 (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being stupid


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Ironman


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Toon][quote="bananaoracle said:
			
		

> banned for being a fart head.


Banned for being higher than me on the brawl list. >:O[/quote]banned because I have no idea what your talking about

Seriously homes, what is you talking about?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because I have no idea what your talking about

Seriously homes, what is you talking about?[/quote]Bannws for asking for a secwet!


----------



## djman900 (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing he means ur better than him


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knoiwng I'm better than YOU.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having proof


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I've already played you.


----------



## spiro888 (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^BANNED for having all fruits!!


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having people in mario kart wii in your sig and avatar.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wobbling ^^


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for refusing to be called jojo


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a mac user


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having all the creatures in your avatar and sig smiling.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being one of the creatures


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for disliking ur real name.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting a Merlion


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for not completing the impossible quiz


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for signing the gentlemens agreement 
*makes gagging noise*


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for choking


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... NOT USING A CAPITAL LETTER!!!!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bird


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Bannes fore being a cat


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				shadowbird112 said:
			
		

> baned for having an enen #


Wtf u say bout my (#) ?!


----------



## Random (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

this game isss soooooo boring likeee omg

look at mine


IN YOUR PANTS GAME
YEOO
WOO IT WOO IT


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making up a *censored.2.1* thread and posting when u find this thread boring


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wearing Samus's helmet, and for having TWO Pokemon in your signature! OOH! Double banned!!


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being yourself


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're just banned xP
lol


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Errr....Banned for.....umm.....no reason lmao bored


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not specifying.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using an intelligent word


----------



## Resonate (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Having My Lucky Number in their Username.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the reason you banned someone else.. idk


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Banned for Having My Lucky Number in their Username.


Banned for saying that i have his lucky number in my username


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone else because they banned you for using their favorite number.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning ban


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Duck


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being a Duck


BANNED FOR BANNING SOMEONE FOR BEING a duck who banned someone for banning someone who banned them for having a lucky # in their username.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for KILLING trees


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having more than one color in ya hair


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 2 t's in your name


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having any Ts in your username


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 2 personalities


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a weegee fan.


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a... Hub the Nub?


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Weegeefan765 said:
			
		

> Banned for being a... Hub?


I belive the term is "Being Hub teh Nub"  Banned for not calling me hub teh nub


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for informing me when it was too late.
I'll edit my previous reply.


----------



## djman900 (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bein lame


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having links in your siggy


----------



## djman900 (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having so many annoying spoilers  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a avatar with Iron man in it.


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a coconut


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Phyllis


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving metaphorical cookies...and not spelling metaphorical correctly


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for judging a 12 year old


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a 12 year old


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a predictable answer


----------



## Ricano (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having da same name as me xD


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not wearing his flippy-floppies


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being toast


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being regular bread


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being toasty


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for being black and white.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being pink


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being toast colour!!!! :O


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being craptastic


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for squashing my post!


----------



## Wish (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned from having a duck.


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for too many spoilers! DX


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not liking Cheese cake


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for too many spoilers! DX
(that was ment for you)


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not banning me! Theres nothing wrong with 7 spoilers...


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for spelling Star like MGA spells Brats (lol)


----------



## Ricano (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bananaoracle said:
			
		

> banned for not wearing his flippy-floppies


banned for wearing flippy floppies =P


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for wearing floppie flippys


----------



## Nightray (Mar 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating my cookie xD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for naming yourself Jojo when you wanna be called Night


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for......who's night ._.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing who night is! (its Jojo)


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not telling me.......Who's night ._.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR EATING TOENAILS! >


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ WTF??
banned for giving me that disturbing image


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i AM better than you


----------



## Nightray (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because......Whos hub12/kirbster..xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you think everyone on TBT loves you >_>


----------



## Nightbane (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for not giving me 1.2 mil


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because everyone DOES <3 you! >:O


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Poochyena!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned por que dios lo dice xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned por que dios lo dice xD


-__-  banned because i didnt understand!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not understanding =P


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me have to go potty


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the person i play ACCF the most with( which we havent played lately i noticed)


----------



## Nightray (Mar 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Skull kid w/ Majora's mask is in your sig xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being my bff xD


----------



## nicko9585 (Mar 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being pretty=P


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 5 pokemon personalities in your sig


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for having two pokemon in your sig


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for  having 0 in your sig


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> ^ Banned for being my bff xD


Banned for being Mai BFF xD


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Is banned for being pretty. =]


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being pretty too xD


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for... not using a CAPITAL x!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Days (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... making pelly way too peppy!
lol


----------



## Elliot (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hitting the computer =/


----------



## Phoenix Days (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being addicted to ice cream


----------



## Elliot (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having rayquaza as a pokemon


----------



## Phoenix Days (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having wiispeak!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Being random


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having permission to kick ass xD


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not liking your own username


----------



## Phoenix Days (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being dragonnite!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me laugh out loud at your signature


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're just banned


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> You're just banned


WHAT?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				royal 9999 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You heard me. BANNED!


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*walks to the corner of ban...ishment*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				royal 9999 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haaa sucker xP


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

got you!!!!!!!!
you are so banned for calling people suckers!!!!!! (especially me)


also banned for sniffing you-know-what


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

OM*G NOOO xD
I thought we settled this. Im not on drugs xP

You're banned for being mean and labeling me.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Gabbeh xD


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> OM*G NOOO xD
> I thought we settled this. Im not on drugs xP
> 
> You're banned for being mean and labeling me.


lol i was joking

but what ARE you on?  O.O


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				royal 9999 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not ON anything xP
heheheheh
or am i? jk jk

@Night/Jojo: You're banned for being my BFF/Wyfey<33


----------



## Chibz (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ You're b& for being suspicious xD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so, xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned b/c i dont care what you say xP


----------



## Nightray (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*Banned because :O*

 :llama:  LMAO xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lmao. banned b/c you shouldnt be here. heh


----------



## Frieza (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning my sister.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned, you're just *Banned*


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for...being called NIGHT


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spamming the spam board.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me hungry with ur avatar =[


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for acting awesome


----------



## Nightray (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c you just are*<big>.</big>*


----------



## John102 (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned b/c you just are*<big>.</big>*


you're banned for not coming up with a better reason.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being *John*


----------



## John102 (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being *John*


you are banned because you boldened my name.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a *John Hater*


----------



## John102 (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Banned for being a *John Hater*


banned for posting to late, but then being unbanned for banning a John hater.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

everyones banned for banning people


----------



## John102 (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning everyone.


----------



## Callie (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for needing oxygen to breathe


----------



## Nightray (Mar 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being A *frog*


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a funny sig


----------



## Callie (Mar 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being sparkely, it burns!


----------



## efz (Mar 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on the same page twice! =D


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in February.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving me cookies.


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not giving me my candyfloss >:O!!


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in 2009!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for Joining the first day of a new year! ^^


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> ^^ Banned for Joining the first day of a new year! ^^


accually, i joined 31 december, but i forgot my password  T_T 

oh... banned for taking wrong!  <_<


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having an animation in your sig.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no bells LMAO,.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being one of my wyfeys<3 lol


----------



## spector1 (Mar 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I'm awesome


----------



## Nightray (Mar 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your not *awesome*.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sig by Furry


----------



## Nightray (Mar 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being UNSTOPPABLE xD


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being UNSTOPPABLE xD


banned because its the HABS that are unstoppable xP


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating my cake  XDDDDDDDDDD LMAO


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for havin skull kid in my sig!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR FIRIN' UR LAZA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> banned for banning me for havin skull kid in my sig!


Banned for having teh *awesome* SKull kid xD


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being youu!! >


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for taking a bite of my cookie (my special cookie xD)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for having a special cookie! =D


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Sarah!


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for thanking muppetman for making your sig.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for saving up for an Xbox 360.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for ending their name with an exclamation mark


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a green sig


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being a fallout 3 fan (awesomest game after NHL 09)
get a PS3 not a 360


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for having a 8 in your friend code


(i hate sony )


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you! >


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Living in Townsville!


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lieing!


i live in townsvil. not townsville


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning meh friend! >


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the 7,405th member!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 555 posts!! T_T


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an avy pic of a kitteh. o=


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for selling items to meh for TBT bells!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a *cat* lover xP

 :llama:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for posting a llama!!!! >


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the llama!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not banning teh llama!!!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving teh llama


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned of rnot saying ''awesome skull kid'' not ''*<big><big><big>awesum</big></big></big>* skull kid''


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^ Banned for being you!! xP


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*Banned* Because you're sarah xD


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're *NIGHT*


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling meh Night, xDDDD and not jojo (don't call meh jojo) .>,<_-<


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Finee!!! xD Banned for wanting people to call you Night instead of Jojo. xD


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being sarah and not elmo (LOL)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being me!! >


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a cat. O>O


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a llama.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not inserting teh 
 :llama:


----------



## Elliot (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for climbing out the window


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being my friend!!! >


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stepping on poop


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pushing me in teh poop!! Dx


----------



## Elliot (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a brother !xD


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a kitty as your avvi!! >:/


----------



## Elliot (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a kitty as your awy! =D.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in teh US! xD


----------



## Nic (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your display picture has a kitty licking my computer screen.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're you! >


----------



## Elliot (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned! For having a service!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not naming your TBT forums account 'Sarah!'s#1Fan'


----------



## Elliot (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for uhh.. Yeah. Banned for no reason XP


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned just because!!! >


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned becuz youll add ANYONE -__-


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are yellow!!


----------



## fitzy (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are Purple


----------



## Anna (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> Banned because you are Purple


Banned because your amazing cause you like sam sparro and eoghan


----------



## Nightray (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you eat apples


----------



## Sarah (Mar 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're Orange.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your town is *BAD* xP


----------



## MygL (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause I see your Avvy doubled ._.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving teh  :llama: ._.


----------



## ipodawesum (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for asking to be called night then when someone does you get mad.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I never got mad >_>

Banned for being a best pal LOL.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not calling your town *Oakville*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stealing my reason. <_<


----------



## Sarah (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Ohh. sorry.. >_<

Banned for making up that reason!


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a friend code of 4468-6196-6002


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a funt town .-.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a name


----------



## Nightray (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having teh same name but with a *K*, ._.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 601 TBT bells!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because Zeek said so!


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned just because!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you!


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being named Sarah!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no pink in your siggy! D:<


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for HAVING pink in the siggy!


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

everyone shold be banned for posting on this thread(exept me)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for saying everyone should be banned. D:<


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

you should have been banned a long time ago


----------



## fitzy (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being rock like me!


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i said so


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're probably doing nothing to stop animal abuse.. T_T


----------



## fitzy (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your sig is kwl!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your mah friend!


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for following me out teh window.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for climbing out a window


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ banned for being a skater, when i loveeee skaterss.!


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i can never be banned because Storm said I can't.


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a kiss-up

lol jk


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I just banned you, ._.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				royal 9999 said:
			
		

> banned for being a kiss-up
> 
> lol jk


I can't be banned.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because......I *Love* cake, mmmhmhm


----------



## brotatochip (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Im bored and I wanna bann you.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c you phail


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> royal 9999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dontcha read my post one more time

BANNED   :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Resonate (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				royal 9999 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for having four "9s" in your name.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having "1234" in your name, heh


----------



## flabbergasted (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a capitol "J" and a lowercase "j" in your name.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I posted and whatever someone posts after you ultimately means your banned.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a DS master ._.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned banned T_T


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for even going on this forum '/


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a black and white avvi


----------



## Nightray (Mar 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Mar 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me


----------



## Nightray (Apr 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me b/c for being jealous and banning me


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making L strip!


----------



## Gnome (Apr 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for reasons unknown.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned cause you name isnt linkvscross3rs is awsome


----------



## Nightray (Apr 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

<big>banned</big> for _no_ *reason*


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> <big>banned</big> for _no_ *reason*


Banned for being _gorgeous_


----------



## Nightray (Apr 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being more.. more... more gorgeous... xD


----------



## tazaza (Apr 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting on this game


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a windmill!


----------



## tazaza (Apr 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not saying if youve get any of those in your town


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing your FC by heart


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause I feel like banning you!


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in the time I had left TBT!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i have never seen you...


----------



## crazygamer (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned because I want to ban you


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stealing my idea!


----------



## Riri (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned...


Yeah, that's it -_-


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling people there banned


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in too fun of a town


----------



## D Man 83 (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for rocking the game TOO hard


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having exactly 3 tbt bells


----------



## smasher (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having nookway


----------



## D Man 83 (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				thegamerocker said:
			
		

> banned for having exactly 3 tbt bells


i keep my bells save in the bank and the guy above got banned for being too fat


----------



## djman900 (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being ********


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling someone a name >.<


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in fun town


----------



## djman900 (Apr 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banend for *thinks of a reason* not having ww


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being like ninetales


----------



## Riri (Apr 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned...





Yeah...that's it -_-


----------



## Black Wiz328 (Apr 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned because you fail


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				djman900 said:
			
		

> banend for *thinks of a reason* not having ww


i have no ww friend code but i have ww. 
(^banned because i have to ban you.)


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because this thread has close to 20,000 views. IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!!!


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not concentrating on the forum game and dazing off to the views


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for over-exuberant kick-flippery!


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the kickflip being you favorite


----------



## djman900 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for likeing yoshi


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being shiny yellow


----------



## djman900 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving ridley


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being worse in brawl than me. =P


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Ridley


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not liking ridley. >=(


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I don't like ridley


----------



## fireflyjl0099 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking he doesnt think u think u like Ridley..i think


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confuzzling


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confused about thinking he doesnt think you think that he like Ridley.

Beat that >.


----------



## fireflyjl0099 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the man who banned my ban for thinking my ban was confusing cause i said the person banned them for banning another person for banning another person all about liking or disliking Ridley, a dragon-like Space Pirate dude from the metroid games....BEAT THAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IceZtar (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for existing . 
<big> BEAT THAT </big>


----------



## fireflyjl0099 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning my ban on ur ban...i guess...beat that! again!


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for me not knowing you.

Hello it's nice to meet you fireflyjl0099


----------



## fireflyjl0099 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

hello its nice to meet u John...so is my ban done now cause i know u know? cause if it isnt then i BAN u for banning me


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your banned for scaring me


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having nothing in fun town (you said so in your fc)


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because im *censored.3.0*ing bored...


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being bored and saying *censored.3.0*.


----------



## djman900 (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a spoiler with stick like figures


----------



## fitzy (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for electing resetti 4 president!


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

IDK I just feel like banning you


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying IDK


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someonewho banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someonewho banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someonewho banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someonewho banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someonewho banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone Yea Boi! xD


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for destroying mah BBQ party! :O


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a BBQ party


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in fun town


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a pikmin sig


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having sonic pic on your dsi


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig that is too big


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing me because every time you play "Are you famous on TBT" and you see me you say no even though you've seen me a lot now


----------



## acfreak (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because your a stick person


----------



## Horus (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you think your cool.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c SHOOP DA  WHOOP!!!!1111!!!!!!!11!!!1eleven!!1!!!one xD


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c your sig rocks.


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not liking my avvi! (idk if thats true P)


----------



## John102 (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having such a long username


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting me have your MKW game


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an Insect


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a DSi


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the user name watercat


----------



## Akito989 (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned from making a fake passport.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the banana


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having spoilers


----------



## Nightray (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for NOt having spoilers, Plus Siggy to BIG


----------



## spector1 (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having to much pink in sig


----------



## Sarah (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone for having too much pink in their sigg. :O
<small>You can never have too much pink! </small>


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a great sig


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because IMMA FIRIN' MAH LAZER!


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Baned for firin a lazer


----------



## Sarah (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a DSi avvi.


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing your avy and sig to a mask thing


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for signing save our grass


----------



## Sarah (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me ban you again.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> banned for making me ban you again.


Banned for liking "Kiss Me Thru the Phone"


----------



## Nightray (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being of of my pretty wifeys xD


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being of of my pretty wifeys xD


Banned for being Heartless. xDD


----------



## Nightray (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for making me LOL.


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in hyrule


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned 'cos I said so


----------



## Nightray (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				yoshipower said:
			
		

> banned for living in hyrule


Everyone lives in Hyrule >


----------



## Resonate (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a username that starts with "J"


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a brawl card


----------



## royal 9999 (Apr 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the power of yoshi


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a dragonite


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a monkey and a banana for your avatar


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking pikmem


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned... because I'm your dad and I said so!


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for banning yoshipower for banning me for banning royal 9999


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a samurai!


----------



## acfreak (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being a piece of choco


----------



## tazaza (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for just puting banned for


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for working at a cheerleader charity car wash


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for causing the second outbreak of black plague.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making it rain today. *looks out the window*


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for having a name that's jo twice


----------



## Resonate (Apr 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Member #:  9699


----------



## yoshipower (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting Lewis make you a sig


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting muppetman make you a sig


----------



## sa3ood (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned For Having 782 Posts


----------



## smasher (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting your FC in your siggy


----------



## sa3ood (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned For Not Telling Me How To Put FC Info Under The Avatar


----------



## tazaza (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting post # 3866


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Everyone on here is banned due to stealing GBAtemps forum game.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying that


----------



## tazaza (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning him for saying that


----------



## Elliot (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for banning him saying that


----------



## tazaza (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for banning you for banning him for saying that.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for banning me again for banning him for saying that


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being perplexing. :O


----------



## tazaza (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 4 characters


----------



## Jarv156 (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having more than 250 posts.


----------



## tazaza (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having 200 posts


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a hamster


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I can't play AC right now.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (Apr 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause im with you


----------



## Akito989 (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because of your town name.


----------



## goronking (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Baned cause u just are


----------



## tazaza (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not putting your friend code in your sig or the box under your avatar.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a rodent as an avi.


----------



## tazaza (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling something funny a rodent


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned for Being the leader of the red ogre group^^


----------



## tazaza (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pointing that out


----------



## smasher (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 0 bells


----------



## tazaza (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having less than me!^^


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Lady Gaga


----------



## tazaza (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a black dsi


----------



## smasher (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because u banned me


----------



## sa3ood (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned For Having A Shop


----------



## fitzy (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in TinyTown!!


----------



## Akito989 (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Oakville!


----------



## eoin (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^Banned  Because You Have A Nice Avie^^


----------



## Akito989 (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you said Yin is pretty. ^__^ (She's blind BTW)...(So cute!! >.<)...(And pretty)


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being SOOOOOO BOOOORRRRED


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Banned for liking Lady Gaga


<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>*hi 5*</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Being banned but not but r but not bannned cos ur not!


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being confusing.


----------



## KingKombat (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because of Mortal _Kombat_.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having more than one Mario in your sig


----------



## Miranda (Apr 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a monkey as an avi.


----------



## bananaoracle (Apr 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for mah boi


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned.. for having FACEBOOK!


----------



## Ricano (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a koolio sig


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking mah siggy. =]


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the name of my worst enemie. ( not you, anouther girl named Sarah. ;3 )


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hating mah evil twin. xP


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> Banned for hating mah evil twin. xP


Banned for hating me hating your hatred evil twin.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for.. uhh.. JUST BECAUSE, KAYY!?!


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> Banned for.. uhh.. JUST BECAUSE, KAYY!?!


Banned because Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you use big words.


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned. I don't know why.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in a bubble...


----------



## Robin (Apr 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 16 more posts than me.


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for (wat was it agian(oh ya)) banned for forgeting wat u got banned for


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the master of spaz


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for being me.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a big ego


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Apr 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for asking Stormcommander out on a date.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned of making lol.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned of making lol.


banned for thinking it was funny


----------



## Nightray (Apr 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a horse


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned just because.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the same name as my friend LOL


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for LOLing at me


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having under 100 posts


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> banned for having under 100 posts


*cough*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

that was for robo.samurai.

banned for your name being Haras backwards.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol.. okay.. umm.. banned for having 'bacon' in your name.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz u is


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being crakgenius' son. >


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a monkey with a banana.


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being another person who says that


----------



## Sarah (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol.. umm.. banned for banning me because I am another person who says you're a monkey with a banana.


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for completely repeating what was already said.


----------



## smasher (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a sweet username


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bragging about bragging


----------



## smasher (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a sweet username


----------



## Nightray (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating cake. =/


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not eating cake


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because u were not banned on a site called the bell tree but u were banned on a site called the bell tree but u were also banned for not being banned but u were!!!!!!!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				robo.samurai said:
			
		

> banned for being the master of spaz


1 word






<big><big><big><big>*LEDGE*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spelling Peanut wrong! O:


----------



## SaRawRin (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^^ BAnned for adding a post


----------



## Nightray (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c my mommy said I was special, LAWL xD


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a boring sig!

(personally I don't think it's boring... but I'm just reading what you wrote)


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my dad


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my dad
stupid internet


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning yourself for being your own dad!


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning others


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Being 'Shimmering hole'


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being banned


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I wasnt banned, I only have 20% Warn leve!

Banned for being yourself!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing this is a game


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Fitzy


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Elvis.....


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because your brother said he would give me a gold watering can then got it stolen


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your avvie is a monkey...


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cool sig!!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Ty xD

Banned for....liking mai sig ;D


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thanking me!!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being purple!!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being orange! O:


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having loads of posts!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz I has a cold


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for uh.....having a cold ;]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me a coconut


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me because I banned you for being a coconut. O:


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an Asian Princess!!


----------



## Caleb (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning a banner.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being caleb

just a hair difference


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz...Im bored. x]


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

everybody on this fourm should be banned exept for the mods and admins and me


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying I should be banned!!


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned just because


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz you're in a Zelda Club...


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned Because these guyz said so! >;]

 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz....................................................................you're a coconut >


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not thinking of a reason


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Um. Okaaay......
Banned cuz you're still in a Zelda Club.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause i said so!!


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band because you said zelda club


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:veryhappy: band because you said zelda club( dobble post )


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for double posting!!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz you double posted >


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol.... I got there before you!!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz you beat me.


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for changing avitar


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you have yer own site.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your just Banned!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause you're not me


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lieing


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

this topic should be locked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning someone


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

This topic should be Banned!!   lol


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Banned for not banning someone


Banned because your username says Roar! D:

Roar= I hate you
Rawr= I love you ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because mega is having a spazm on msn.


----------



## Majora (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Toon Link as Avatar


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a nice avie!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a face


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being yellow!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a "Bacon" Boy


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your username has Roar in it! D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being cool


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause your member #6,550!!


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Princess


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ACROX said:
			
		

> Banned because your username has Roar in it! D:


Banned cause your name is ACROX and you don't play it anymore xP


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a repeatingly annoying avie.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz.....you're avvi is animated O:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not banning me


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause I like bacon!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I'm not that kind of a guy.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause you live in Bobvillle!!=)


----------



## Anna (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause you are


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c you're my twinn<3


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your my kitteh<3


----------



## Anna (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your called Michelle xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause you got banned for being banned by banning someone who's banned


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause I said so!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause you have a cool name!!


----------



## Anna (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause its sunday


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned just becaus umm well ugh because I said so i guess


----------



## Anna (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause i dunno


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause I said so!!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz you keep banning people because you say so. OWNED ;D


----------



## Elliot (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for keeping changing avatars :O


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being teh _Gold Guy_. O:


----------



## djman900 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned 4 havin trippy sig


----------



## Anna (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause spiderman the shizz xD


- that was for ACROX ;]


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

xDD
Banned for .......being teh Wizard of Oz! O:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i'm gonna miss school tomorrow cuz I'm gonna be bed-ridden


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(ACROX) 
banned because she doesnt know what i am =P


----------



## Anna (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause you have like more bells than me xD


----------



## djman900 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having more posts then me


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(Anna)
lol banned for having less bells than me


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 9 pokemons! O:


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being ACROX  ^_^


----------



## djman900 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving Eminem


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not Loving Eminem


----------



## Elliot (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving dragons


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking that you don't love Zac Efron


----------



## Elliot (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking about me


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a broken image in your sig


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@Knightlordco: Banned for blackmailing me (You had to be there)


----------



## Elliot (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that >


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an "Epic List!" O:


----------



## Elliot (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving spiderman ;P


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Banned for loving spiderman ;P


Banned for having TOWN RULES!  :r


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having town rules! >;]


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for.........being my prince! O:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz cuz CUZ


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a reason for banning someone....


----------



## Elliot (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving bacon


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a heart next to Cry's name O:


----------



## Elliot (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having your birthday yesterday


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Toast.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on teh E.P.I.C


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned 'cos I don't know who's gonna ban next!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

It's meh!

Banned for also being in teh E.P.I.C. ^_^


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Special


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

...Banned...for...being...a constellation!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for turning purple lately!

Congratz! =P


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being fitzy


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Banned for being fitzy


I'm fitzy? OH NOEZ.....

Banned for being Draco. :O


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because...Cry made yer avvi! :r


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Bob is a fish


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*twitches*
BANNED FOR BEING.......BB. :r


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned...For....Um...Eating food?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR FOOD EATING!


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning food eating.. o.e


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I'm "on" something


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on something


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

xDDD 
@Draco: Banned for not being as "bomb" as me. ;]


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I'm not as bomb as you


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using an inside joke


----------



## djman900 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 bein a lonner


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me say "Well excuseee me princess!"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being yellow

it is a lie
it doens't exist

@DJ


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being pwnsome


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking Colm Fitzi is pathetic


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning based on gender stereotypes


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I'm teh special boy! Gimme a cookie! xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> Banned cuz I'm teh special boy! Gimme a cookie! xD


banned for stealing my poison cokie and eating it


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a Bacon Boy


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Bacon Boy for killing me. :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your name sounding like fizzy


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@ fitzy:banned for not being kool


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being cool! xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned banned


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> Banned for not being cool! xD


Banned for making me laugh xD


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a rooster sucking douchebag prostitute *censored.3.0* ass rooster rooster troll pathcetic loser *censored.4.0* *censored.5.0*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

MATI USED 3-5! :O


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> Banned for being the best ever! I love you!


Banned for making me laugh harder xD Also your message is kinda creepy...


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

suck my *censored.3.0*ing rooster tbt!!!!!!!! or should i say,animal crossing *censored.3.0*ers!


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

everybody hates me on tbt,so i dont care if i get banned forever.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> suck my *censored.3.0*ing rooster tbt!!!!!!!! or should i say,animal crossing *censored.3.0*ers!


Wash your mouth out with soap, young lady


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Draco Roar said:
			
		

> MatiMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Mati was a guy... O_O


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*sigh* *censored.3.0* you colm fitzy,fitzy,and just from right now,draco roar.


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

nobody likes me on tbt...


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Anywho back on topic
Banned for being the MatiMaster


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> nobody likes me on tbt...


why such a sourpussy?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> nobody likes me on tbt...


I DOOOOO.............




not


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*censored.3.0* you


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

fitzy,i hate u the most and u hate me back douchebag


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* you


No Prob.


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*censored.3.0* this thread *censored.3.0* u people,*censored.3.0* TBT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Get back on topic, please


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Fitzy,ur comebacks are sad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

um, please don't get this thread locked...

it's what gets me up in the morning. That and looking at a picture of-nvm...


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> fitzy,i hate u the most and u hate me back douchebag


Dude, we should totally put this in our sigs.   

Seen you.


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

screw off draco roar


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Seen you^


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

wtf


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Seriously get back on topic. This thread is popular and if it gets locked people aren't gonna be happy


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*censored.3.0*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

good let it be locked up,let the hundreds of people that hate me on this forum be mad,see if i give a *censored.2.0*!!!!!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

sadly, I have seen you


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> Seen you^


Wrong thread lmao ^_^


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Seen you^

Wrong thread again! Banned for being yourself. idk

(guyz leave this topic alone,with Mati for awhile.)


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

srsly i say one thing on my first week here and BAM!EVERYBODY HATES ME!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> srsly i say one thing on my first week here and BAM!EVERYBODY HATES ME!


What was that?


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a EPIC list


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I WOULD'VE BEEN NICE, BUT NO,EVERYBODY HAS TO BE A *censored.3.0*IN' DOUCHEBAG TO ME!!!!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR TRYING TO HAVE AN AWESOME AVVIE LIKE MINE!


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

SCREW OFF GALLADE!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> I WOULD'VE BEEN NICE, BUT NO,EVERYBODY HAS TO BE A *censored.3.0*IN' DOUCHEBAG TO ME!!!!!!


What did you do?


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

SPAM


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> SPAM


banned for spamming


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> SPAM


Banned for sp-Aw, Bacon Boy, You beat meh to it. D:


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me lol! (Bacon boy)


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

SUCK MY rooster I HOPE THIS THREAD GETS LOCKED


----------



## Gallade526 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> SCREW OFF GALLADE!


what i do i never hated u i never hate anybody


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> SUCK MY rooster I HOPE THIS THREAD GETS LOCKED


And I hope you get banned. Ohwait, You will.


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

TBT IS FILLED WITH MEAN PEOPLE


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

why do u think i reported him/her?


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> MatiMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AND I HOPE UR THE MEANEST PERSON ON TBT,OH WAIT EVERYBODY HERE IS!!!!!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> TBT IS FILLED WITH MEAN PEOPLE


No *censored.2.0*, Idiot.


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*censored.3.0* STORMCOMMANDER


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0* Myself


Fix'd.

 

Whatever. You're not worth it anyways.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just gonna say that that was a terrible comeback.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Yup, this thread is gonna get locked. I'm leaving so I don't get banned.


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Hub12 said:
			
		

> MatiMaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LIKE YOU*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Srsly guys.
Maybe if you just stop then this thread can get back on track.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Heh. He'll never stop. Eh. Whatever.

Banned for having an avvie.  :r


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

FOOOOOOnjmusdHUJMVVVIHNKULDBXHCUSDIHFJMNDIUFH


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

DZSKMFKSHZUFKHSKJEGFAUETSGHUBHERSIO


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BFHSZFGRXHAGVSFHJBSVHASDBF AJSBVXJDFNVR


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

DCBJKZBDZUBFHDJZSHKMDKXHDFJSKHJKSJHGJFKLDDDJGHFJDKL;GHJFKL;


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

DDJFSEGHCBJERYTJN DFJRHNCKMRHUICN8UF4HNDKEFHKASKLHGKSLSFHSLGHL;DASKSKLHSLH


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

EAJAERIJERHKASNDCJKAFN MANREKVCNDS FKRN ,DGNMIHNF JAEWHB


----------



## MatiMaster (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

DFGSHAJKL;'hgjfkclx;z'gfnhz;'hkx;z'ycl;\ytki;pyhgjlo;pgfhjzgfthjktfhjkl hbkjgthkl.;hghj


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> LET THIS THREAD DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


if u want it to die, then y post?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Kay back on topic!

Banned for being Pikachu!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a gangsta


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MatiMaster said:
			
		

> LET THIS THREAD DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


now thats mean,banned for being mean


----------



## DevilGopher (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for saying somebody else is mean


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a coconut


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a siggy that makes me constantly wonder if I'm wearing my glasses.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Good 'ol Peachbutt!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Oakwood


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Mega as your Cat Boy


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Band for having a Japenise sig!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting rid of your sig


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a lovely family in your sig!


----------



## Anna (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no sig


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig


----------



## fitzy (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being teh ACROX!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on The EPIC


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an interesting avatar xD


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for HEROES LOVE!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being addicted to Claus.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause you have '3 Internets'


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being blue


----------



## Sarah (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being yellow. >


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting me join shop.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

<small><small><small>Hey, I can quit any time I want...</small></small></small>

Banned for KITTIES!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				watercat8 said:
			
		

> <small><small><small>Hey, I can quit any time I want...</small></small></small>
> 
> Banned for KITTIES!


Banned for banning me for making kittens cry.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because.. <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>im not telling..</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> Banned because.. <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>im not telling..</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


Banned for not telling me why I'm banned


----------



## Sarah (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for reading teh small words!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> Banned for reading teh small words!


Banned for not knowing that I quoted it.


----------



## fitzy (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being rock!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being on the list ;D


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^banned cuz cry said so.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that again >


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@strawberryforever: Banned because you are.....my best friend


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

xP banned cuz mishie didnt post yet


OH! MY BAD


----------



## Elliot (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@strawberry : banned for having many friends  ;D


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				strawberryforever said:
			
		

> xP banned cuz mishie didnt post yet
> 
> 
> OH! MY BAD


DUDE. Your sig is teh shizz
When did you tell people it was youz!? ;D

Banned cuz you didnt tell me that you were telling people ;]


----------



## Elliot (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having randomized awis .


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED CUZ I MADE HER RANDOM AVVI
@MISHIE LOL I NEVER DID CEPT NOW.
WHY THE *censored.3.0* AM I TYPIN IN CAPS?


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BECUZ CAPS ARE TEH AWESOMENESS!
DUDE. WHY DONT YOU JUST GO ON "CRYINDARKNESS" 

Banned....cuz idk. ;D


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

UH CUZ TIL MAY 1ST BISH

BANNED CUZ I LOVE YOU


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Might as well keep this one den ;]

BANNED CUZ I LOVE YOU MORE! ;]


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

banned cuz ur mai bfflafeti spaghetti<3


----------



## Majora (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about theeeese private things on a Animal Crossing Forum,yooooouuuuuuu!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a pic with a guy who wet himself  :X  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member #8,302!!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned cuz you have pics of The Game, and *censored.2.0* written in Chinese (or jap...idk) underneath...


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I don`t have anything writtin in Chinese!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Oakville


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don`t now were you live!!


----------



## ipodawesum (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the game in your sig and avi

*** i now have autoimmunity to anyone saying i have ganon or red in ym avi and sig!!!HA!!!**********

<small><small>wow im childish</small></small>


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because your real name is Mike!!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your name backwards is...1penis.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating a banana >_>


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having purple on your siggy


----------



## Nightray (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for holding a banana.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for impersonating a old/bad hip-hop singer.


----------



## brotatochip (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a pickle dipped in chocolate!
THATS JUST WRONG, SEAN! :r


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned.......for.......meh.


----------



## Resonate (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having my favorite number in your user name.


----------



## acfreak (Apr 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because u dont love legend of zelda as much as i do


----------



## Majora (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying wronh things.
Ilove it more than you!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a pink dragon egg in your sig! :O


----------



## Gnome (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I hate Rap.


----------



## Majora (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because the windmil is better than the lighthouse!


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Majora!


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me think of something...? Lol


----------



## fitzy (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol

Banned for being teh Jojo!


----------



## Majora (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not clicking my dragon egg every day


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having more TBT bells than meh!


----------



## Majora (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having more dragon eggs and dragons than me.


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Joining 28th January 2009


----------



## Thunder (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining January 9th, 2009


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a similar name to mine.


----------



## Majora (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an incomplete (the feets) mario sriteas avatar


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having WTF in your avy


----------



## PaJami (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Majora ^.^


----------



## djman900 (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bein blu


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the color yellow. Like a banana


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my mom


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banded for just being gay


----------



## coffeebean! (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a nub I've never seen before


----------



## Nightray (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> banned for being a nub I've never seen before


Banned for being the nub crusher


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my mom xP (again)
hai mommy


----------



## djman900 (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a new account


----------



## strawberryforever (Apr 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being hot(;


----------



## Nightray (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking of him as hot o.o


----------



## fitzy (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having link in your sig!


----------



## crakgenius (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Eminem in both your Sig and Avitar... I mean will the real slim shady please stand up?


----------



## fitzy (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an inappropriate picturre as your avi! xD   

jk


----------



## Majora (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the f word in your sig


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Hyrule!!


----------



## Majora (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member #8'653


----------



## crystal_skull (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a dumb reason to ban somone


----------



## Majora (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Verbannt weil du nicht deutsch sprechen kannst!


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because im not able to understand!!


----------



## Draco Roar (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being called Eoin


----------



## Nightray (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> Banned for having ]I know it's just awesome
> 
> 
> Banned for NOT having Link in your sig XD


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being called Chris!!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being called Eoin...


----------



## Spaghettionatree (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned For Being Banned For Having A Six Pack Which means your double banned plus 4 to equal the best ever banned in ever to banned a banned Aid


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being LAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEE xD


----------



## shinobibeat (Apr 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned 4 saying Banned


----------



## fitzy (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Jeff!


----------



## Liv (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you made me cry6 because of ur awesome avatar.


----------



## Soruigi (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not having an awesome avatar!
wait a minute, I don't have one either! NOOOOO!!!xP


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using my fave char inMk Wii


----------



## Soruigi (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for having more posts than me!


----------



## rebma girl (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for eating too many cherry pies


----------



## djman900 (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 havin a bunny pic


----------



## cornymikey (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being worse in brawl than me!


----------



## djman900 (May 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for always saying that :/(ur worse then silver? I can beat him


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a banana =/


----------



## Draco Roar (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a girl


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a banana in yer sig


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Link as a spoiler!


----------



## Allie_'G' (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 20 posts!


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 13 banana's


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a kitty


----------



## Allie_'G' (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a member of the Grawr Fan Club. >: )


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Allie_'G' (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same rank as ME


----------



## Allie_'G' (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Basnned for having less posts than me! =P


----------



## Liv (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your banned for only having 22 posts.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 149 banana's


----------



## Rockman! (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having such a cute avatar!

<3


----------



## Allie_'G' (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being blue!! :O


----------



## -Aaron (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting above me.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Banned for having such a cute avatar!
> 
> <3


Awe. Thanks


Banned for eating a banana =/


----------



## Allie_'G' (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for feeding him a banana. : /


----------



## djman900 (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a "G"


----------



## Pup101 (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for firing your laser! Lol.


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a proud owner of a DSi!


----------



## Ricano (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sig of a wannabe rapper


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:O

Banned for being Chris and confusing me with Draco Roar! :O


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz IM the biggest eminem fan


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz you made me lol.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason whatsoever. >:}


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c I said so


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> Banned cuz you made me lol.


banned cuz well be like the only ppl who understand the joke!


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned cuz yeah, We were the only ones! :O


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a hoody in your signature!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz u gots dragon eggs.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned b/c i said so


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for NOT having Dragon Eggs


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz you gots MKW!


----------



## Majora (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not buying a I-phone for meeee!


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using the word "cuz"!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i dont understand whats written in ur sig


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having sunglasses


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 not having sunglasses


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Yellow! :O


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in E.P.I.C.


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Soruigi.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being teh naughty boi!


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Wah?...I'm teh special boy! lol

Banned for calling me naughty! >: )


----------



## Draco Roar (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a special naughty boi!


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having dragons in yer sig


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being loveless


----------



## Draco Roar (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using Baby Luigi


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a fishy


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having me on yer heroes!!! :r


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being mai spaghetti whore


----------



## Hal (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Damn Sexy


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for have to many spots


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having those...things.
o.e


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having crayons with emotions.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having one post


----------



## Hal (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Banning Damn Sexyness.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Hal said:
			
		

> Banned for Banning Damn Sexyness.


Banned for banning me since I am that damn sexyness


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a banana


----------



## Resonate (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting before me.  :/


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting after me xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling me a  banana


----------



## Soruigi (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for changing your avatar!


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED for no reason


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz yer _my_ kitteh.


----------



## Thunder (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being.... not banned..


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz yer a Just Wii member. :r


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having two picture of people holding hands.


----------



## brotatochip (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having those weird flying things...


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

being banned for banning me!


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having those THINGS in yer sig D:


----------



## robo.samurai (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bein loveless


----------



## KingofHearts (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@ Yuba: banned for not responding to my PM! >=(


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

being banned for calling my sparkly blobs THINGS.


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED for no reason


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lying about their name.


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being to happy


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR HAVING THOSE THINGS


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

being banned for being the about 10th person to say that.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a friend code...


----------



## Princess (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 having me in ur sig


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

being banned for those emotion crayons


----------



## Nightray (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no teletubbies in yer sig


----------



## yuba (May 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

being banned for talking about teletubbies.


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a kid who likes... ____ THAT^


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

being banned for have a screaming cat/person.


----------



## MygL (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause I dont understand your siggy


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c you don't have to


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for saying a word i dont understand


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c you do not know that b/c you don't have to know it and banned b/c i said so xD


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because u have anger problems


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned Because that thing in your sig creeps me out o.e


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Draco Roar... >: )


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because people change and
things go wrong


----------



## sa3ood (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned For Having Dragon Cave Eggs / Dragons


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@yuba: I don't have anger problems xD

Banned for having 73 posts


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a lost kitty! :O


----------



## sarahbear (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the love of Eminem.


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being post number 4374 on this thread!


----------



## Sinep1 (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned Because it says this "F**K" in your sig


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 16 TBT bells


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Bishie Fishie. ><>   <333


----------



## sarahbear (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same name as me.


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same name as _me_ >


----------



## sarahbear (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I was going to say that older one should be the one not banned but then I looked at your profile. 100. Hahaha.


----------



## Sinep1 (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 1004 TBT Bells!!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned...'cos I said so!


----------



## Sinep1 (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 1 bell!!  lol


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same town name as me.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a pink Bishie Fishie


----------



## Sinep1 (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cool avie!!


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me say Yes, yes I do!


----------



## Resonate (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for "Waggling" that finger.


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not waggling your finger o.e


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a turquoise Bishie Fishie! .><>


----------



## Majora (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an Idol


----------



## Pear (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ 
Banned for being able to do the splits.


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haveing a werid pictue


----------



## rebma girl (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i think that picture is cute


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the only prson that mention my blobs in a postive comment


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having something freaky in your sig


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for being the 10th person to say that!


----------



## Natalie27 (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 ...u...dunno


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me the 11th


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

being banned for............making me not know what to bann u for


----------



## Soruigi (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a changing sig!


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a noob!


----------



## bittermeat (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking squirrels.


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ur banned for have a picture of a bird


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a bird lover


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ur banned for calling me a bird lover


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

srry i mean banned for liking a babies thing


----------



## Kaya Kawaii (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because ur name is green


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Master of teh Sky. o.e


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haveing to guys for a pic


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for being yourself


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Starvill


----------



## Soruigi (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not leveling up my sig!


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for being gay on your picture!
LOL!


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^^ Banned for lieing!


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for being a *censored.1.2*!


----------



## Soruigi (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sky master said:
			
		

> your banned for being gay on your picture!
> LOL!


 :O
Banned for calling me gay!


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

srry bout that
it got outta hand


----------



## Princess (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i said so


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i know
you banned for not coming to starvill noob!


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being alive


----------



## fitzy (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Baconboy!


----------



## Soruigi (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> banned for being alive


Banned for having one of my friend's nickname


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i want u banned


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

is that your best?


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ur banned for not looking at the party in starvill thing i put on the gate that you need to look at!


----------



## Soruigi (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being obssed with "starville"


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Soruigi said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for having a friend that copied my nickname... now if his name was Alfred too, I'd be very frightened...


----------



## Sky master (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ur banned for saying that
its my town
what do you think?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sky master said:
			
		

> ur banned for saying that
> its my town
> what do you think?


banned for being n00bish


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for fighting


----------



## Sarah (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a piece of bacon that can type. o:


----------



## Draco Roar (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a piece of bacon that can type


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling me a piece of bacon and banned for saying it twice


----------



## Liv (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for scaring the heck out of me with your dancing thing.


----------



## Resonate (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I was gonna say that!


----------



## Nightray (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dreaming


----------



## Resonate (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for dreaming


Banned for not Believing in Dreaming.


----------



## yuba (May 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

being banned because your name is pootman.


----------



## Sky master (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned of scaring me with the baby faty thing
eat that!


----------



## Majora (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing anything about Naruto.


----------



## Resonate (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Guy in your Avatar.


----------



## Majora (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a MadWorld signature(yuck...toooooo bluddy)
This game only has three colors...


----------



## Resonate (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I've never played Madworld in my life.  I just liked the black and white render.

Banned for not appreciating MONOCHROMATICness!


----------



## Majora (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Majora.


----------



## Sarah (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in E.P.I.C.


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I clicked your eggs and Dragonz! :O


----------



## Sarah (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for click mah eggs and dragons. ♥ =D


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I <3 your avi!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz i said so


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning sooooo many people!

But not me! =P


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting to get owned


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being my wife 

@Fitzy: Would you like me to own you!?!? x]


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the official owner of fitzy ! :O


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Oh shii- x]

Banned for being owned


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning him xD


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me to not be a stalker!


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving Mr_Hobo.


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the _old_ Storm.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

StormTrooper is his first name. 

The Bell Tree (TBT)
2004 - 2006

The Bell Tree is the forum that I've been at the longest. First joining in 2004, I was a plain member. TBT was created by StormTrooper, after he created the Animal Crossing Ask Center (ACAC) at NSider. I wasn't much into the forum at first, but after I was made a Sage at TBT, I decided to do a little more with it. My interest in TBT rose, and interest in NSider fell, with me eventually leaving. In 2005, I had a short break of 3-4 months, due to new video game, and many other factors, like bad connection. After I came back June 2005, I was brought into the Staff. I worked on many new projects at TBT, and in September 2005, became a Global Moderator of TBT. I continued to do more, including TBT Tank War and TBT Trivia. I also did the diplomatic part of the job, I helped resolve conflicts between members. By February 2006, I was due for another promotion. This time, it's big: Admin. From there, I've become somewhat a leader at TBT, but this time, a leader for change and reform. I still make some new ideas for the Staff, and I still do some work. However, during October 2006, I first decided to become a little less active at TBT due to business. I still did some work, but less than before. I did less and less, and December 2006, I announced my resignation from the Staff of TBT. By January 2007 I plan on stepping down from the Staff entirely, and getting a Retired Staff rank.

TBT was a milestone for me. Here I not only made friends, but I enhanced my social skills and I improved my managing and diplomacy skills. With all I've done, I've left my mark on TBT for ages to come.


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz....


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

wtf "stormtrooper" what the *censored.3.0*!?


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> wtf "stormtrooper" what the *censored.3.0*!?


Zactly!

Banned cuz you own me!


----------



## crakgenius (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... wait... yeah really StormTrooper??  WTF?  Just start posting on the "you're banned" game, no intro, no nothing.  k....

Banned for... um... just banned.


Dang, stormtrooper threw off my mojo


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

The Bell Tree (TBT)
2004 - 2006

The Bell Tree is the forum that I've been at the longest. First joining in 2004, I was a plain member. TBT was created by StormTrooper, after he created the Animal Crossing Ask Center (ACAC) at NSider. I wasn't much into the forum at first, but after I was made a Sage at TBT, I decided to do a little more with it. My interest in TBT rose, and interest in NSider fell, with me eventually leaving. In 2005, I had a short break of 3-4 months, due to new video game, and many other factors, like bad connection. After I came back June 2005, I was brought into the Staff. I worked on many new projects at TBT, and in September 2005, became a Global Moderator of TBT. I continued to do more, including TBT Tank War and TBT Trivia. I also did the diplomatic part of the job, I helped resolve conflicts between members. By February 2006, I was due for another promotion. This time, it's big: Admin. From there, I've become somewhat a leader at TBT, but this time, a leader for change and reform. I still make some new ideas for the Staff, and I still do some work. However, during October 2006, I first decided to become a little less active at TBT due to business. I still did some work, but less than before. I did less and less, and December 2006, I announced my resignation from the Staff of TBT. By January 2007 I plan on stepping down from the Staff entirely, and getting a Retired Staff rank.

TBT was a milestone for me. Here I not only made friends, but I enhanced my social skills and I improved my managing and diplomacy skills. With all I've done, I've left my mark on TBT for ages to come.


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

WTF? 

Banned cuz ummm...dunno


----------



## Ricano (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being odd


----------



## crakgenius (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

...uhhhh...

Judges?  Can I get a ruling?


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz you and Robo and Laney make awesome paths!!


----------



## Soruigi (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Soruigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because he had that nickname for 5 years! and his name is....
Connor! but his middle name is Alfred! jk


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning me! :'(
jk


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned!!


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a lost kitteh! :O


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c I need a owner


----------



## djman900 (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned bcuz ur jojo


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned b/c I need a owner


I suggest Gabbeh! =P

Banned cuz your yellow^


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				fitzy said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm one of her wives


Banned for suggesting Gabbeh!


----------



## fitzy (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O 

Banned for being ownerlesss! xD


----------



## Soruigi (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an owner!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Soruigi said:
			
		

> Banned for having an owner!


banned b/c gabby told meh to and she owns me


----------



## Nightray (May 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting owned.


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being loveless...


----------



## Nightray (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a gaara cosplayer be your Avi


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not explaining what you mean...


----------



## Sky master (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that i know nothing about naruto!
naruto is the 2nd best anime!


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bananed for saying cha!


----------



## Nightray (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you!


----------



## Sinep1 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a kitty!


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a puma!


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Rawwwwwwwrrrrrr!


----------



## Sinep1 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Hyrule!! =P


----------



## Majora (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

We had that before!
Banned for getting naut really banned from me until now because I banned you for getting not really banned from me until....butnow I banned....you...and........huh?


----------



## Sinep1 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz your avie is funny!!


----------



## Helen (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in OakVille!! =)


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a n00b and having 1 post


----------



## watercat8 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Your banned for not knowing that I'm a girl! -_-


----------



## Helen (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I said so!!


----------



## Sinep1 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 1002 TBT bells!! =]


----------



## Soruigi (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the word "puma" 3 times in your profile!


----------



## fitzy (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 1000 TBT bells on hand!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for always using exclamation marks.


----------



## fitzy (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a full stop! :O

(Exclamation marks make me happy!)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for STILL using exclamation marks.


----------



## fitzy (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for STILL using a full stop...


----------



## Ricano (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being obsessed with eminem


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz M rocks biatch!


----------



## fitzy (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Zactly^

Banned for speaking the truth! =P


----------



## Ricano (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wearing sunglasses indoors


----------



## fitzy (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned for wearing sunglasses indoors


I'm not wearing sunglasses! =P

Banned cuz i'm not wearing sunglasses!


----------



## Ricano (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for confusing yourself with matty


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking heroes
xP


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the 2nd coolest Gorillaz fan


----------



## royal 9999 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not crying in the light


----------



## Princess (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for screwing up ur ban
xD


----------



## royal 9999 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for admitting that it was directed at you  XD


----------



## K.K. (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning


----------



## Pear (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking to a tree.


----------



## Nightray (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a funny Avi .lol.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cryindarkness said:
			
		

> banned for screwing up ur ban
> xD


banned cuz ya dont own meh


----------



## Nightray (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting to be owned by Palleh


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause your loveless P


----------



## robo.samurai (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating an invisible banana


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking bananas


----------



## bittermeat (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a username that states that you live in Fun Town.


----------



## Resonate (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a user name that makes people think you like bitter meat.


----------



## royal 9999 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in a polluted AC town


----------



## Plopz? (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for impersinating royalty


----------



## royal 9999 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for questioning my true royalty fewl


----------



## Plopz? (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for impersinating Mr.T foo


----------



## royal 9999 (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you... ahh screw it you're just banned


----------



## Plopz? (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving up


----------



## Pear (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a virtual hobo in heaven.


----------



## Plopz? (May 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a fish that talks to himself


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for ugly green lamas.


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for peeing yourself


----------



## Phil (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the name
plopz?
jk


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being Cooler than me


----------



## Phil (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being honest


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being humble


----------



## fitzy (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a weird sig!


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being annoying


----------



## fitzy (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				thegamerocker said:
			
		

> banned for being annoying


Banned for being a n00b.


----------



## Majora (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I see you too often here


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a gay avvie


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning an iPhone!! o:


----------



## Peso (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being against iPhones.


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I'm against iPhones. D:<


----------



## Darkbunny (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using this >>> D:<


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for always saying *nip* *nip* >


----------



## Darkbunny (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying it wrong

<small><small><small><small><small><small>*nip nip*</small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting me. xD


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a hatched dragon


----------



## Sapphireflames (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you ate my pie.


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating my sandwich..


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a pokemon name


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

/banned b/c I said so


----------



## Sapphireflames (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason xD


----------



## Peso (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone for no reason


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned beacuse ur only HALF famous


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a constapated cat as an avitar, nothing personal Chelsea
directed at Jojo/Night


----------



## Peso (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for guessing how famous I am.


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being friends with teh Jami.


----------



## Peso (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being friends with Jami.


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for arguing over teh Jami


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

sorry, double post


----------



## Sarah (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Peso said:
			
		

> Banned for not being friends with Jami.


I am friends with Jami...  I think so..


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Plopz? said:
			
		

> banned for having a constapated cat as an avitar, nothing personal Chelsea
> directed at Jojo/Night


Banned for thinking my name is Chelsea  >


----------



## Peso (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Sarah! said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for not banning someone in the post.


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking that i thought it was your real name


----------



## rebma girl (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying i did not ban someone in the post


----------



## Peso (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for only having 0 TBT bells at hand.


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for nagging the bankrupt people


----------



## Peso (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I was nagging.


----------



## Plopz? (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for denying it


----------



## Sapphireflames (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 104 posts.


----------



## bittermeat (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making your account on Christmas.


----------



## Sapphireflames (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating my cookie >:O


----------



## Peso (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about food so much!


----------



## bittermeat (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting me touch your shimmering hole!


----------



## Jas0n (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Everyone's banned for allowing this thread to reach 459 pages.


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned ... for no reason.


----------



## John102 (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bittermeat said:
			
		

> Banned for not letting me touch your shimmering hole!


shimmering hole? oh, O_O

banned saying nasty things on teh interwebz.


----------



## Darkbunny (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not banning the person on top of you


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause u like kingdom hearts


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

UR ALL BANNED CAUSE U DIDNT CLICK MAH EGGS >=D


----------



## Darkbunny (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for double posting and banning everyone


----------



## DevilGopher (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bnned for bieing an emo bunny


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being EMO!!!


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying emo.


----------



## royal 9999 (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a constipated cat person in your avy


----------



## Pear (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for believing you're a cat.


----------



## linkvscross3rs (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for japanese anime pictures


----------



## robo.samurai (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having animal crosing pics in your avvy


----------



## MasterM64 (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for Monkey Avatar


----------



## Nightray (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c you is stupid


----------



## bittermeat (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@Master: Banned for being obsessed with the AWESOME MARIO SUNSHINE.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for disliking a good game.


----------



## bittermeat (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Banned for disliking a good game.


I said it was awesome, lmfao. It's like one of the best gamecube games out there.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for miscommunication!


----------



## Pear (May 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for riding a horse without a valid license!


----------



## Majora (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a sexy gay fish!


----------



## MasterM64 (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for the disturbing avatar


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining 4 days after April fools day.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for no reason!


----------



## Resonate (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone for no reason.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying banned for no reason XD


----------



## Sarah (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using: xD

D:<


----------



## cornymikey (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using xD in your sentence as well!

oh crap, i said it too!


----------



## Resonate (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "crap".


----------



## Pear (May 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same character in your avatar and your signature!


----------



## Niall (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 2 TBT bells!!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being banned but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r but ur not but u r                                              and cos u wern't


----------



## Sky master (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having such cute little dragons


----------



## Majora (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for AquanaJirachiBisasamLugia


----------



## Sky master (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying mean things about my pokemon


----------



## Sky master (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking vaporeon


----------



## Sky master (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning myself!
  (\_/)
  (^_^)
 (>_<)
   ^  ^  
hug my bunny and he will love you forever!


----------



## Majora (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned weil I habe didn


----------



## Sky master (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for talking like a noob!


----------



## Nightray (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## Majora (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking animes : )


----------



## robo.samurai (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making a treasure trove thing in my town


----------



## DevilGopher (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an emo monkey pic


----------



## robo.samurai (May 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because my monkey is NOT emo


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for letting the monkey eat banana's


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having dragons!


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz u like Crashman


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking that


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for your^heroes 11


----------



## Nightray (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a horse


----------



## Rawburt (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being a horse


Banned for be a n00b. jk =P Banned for having a hollister as a bff.


----------



## crakgenius (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being 8-bit!


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Townsvil^


----------



## rafren (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone for living in Townsvil


----------



## sa3ood (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a wierd avatar


----------



## fitzy (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member #9,538.


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 1 bells away from 3/4 of 100 bells


----------



## Niall (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having dragon cave eggs as ur sig!


----------



## Pear (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for kitten abuse!


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for your *censored.3.0* *censored.8.1* *censored.4.0* looking


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Fish


----------



## sarahbear (May 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for nearly giving me a coronary with your avatar.


----------



## Majora (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spinning like a record nao.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned because that dog came into my house :O .


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your screen name is a mockery of the english language. How the heck are you supposed to pronounce it?


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for being too smartical for I .


----------



## Majora (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being unsexy sexy :; @


----------



## Natalie27 (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for having 1,436 postes


----------



## Draco Roar (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Scotland!


----------



## Majora (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having fishys


----------



## crakgenius (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having too many dragons!!  How are you supposed to feed all those things!


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for indecent exposure!


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c I said so.......


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a very cool sig!


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an Avi that makes no sense.


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

its a ninja frog


----------



## robo.samurai (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a ninja frog avi *-*


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned fer being a monkey


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling someone a monkey!


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for shark raep... <,< Yeup spelled wrong


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using Shakespearean insults


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making mario a racoon


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying Yo in you Note about your town


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me.ill change it wait


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned.


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not puting ACCF info


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for actually changing your Notes. (It was just a joke dude =P)


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannedfor joking.lol haha


----------



## Resonate (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member 10,005


----------



## star-girl (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... umm... banned for... BANNED FOR PLAYING AC!

I dunno...


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for defending me.


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned  for not wanting to be defended


----------



## Rawburt (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 75 posts


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c I'm bored.


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning too many people


----------



## Nightray (May 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c I can!!!


----------



## Majora (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Rosalina,Lucas and Peachee!


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having dragon eggs!. sorry my friend....sob sob sob....lol


----------



## Majora (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a blue tails doll or something Ican


----------



## rafren (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning lol i should change my avatar


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being orange.


----------



## Sky master (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having such a great siggie


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 121 posts


----------



## Majora (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a brighting nose.
But in your avatar...you don


----------



## MasterM64 (May 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for that creepy avatar LOL.


----------



## Majora (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking it


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for keeping dragons.lol i changed my avatar


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being part of the Akatsuki


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol banned for having a super bright eye piercing pic.lol


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Yeaah but it's awesomee

Banned cuz i said so


----------



## MasterM64 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for the strange sig!


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lols


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Shadow Sig.. <3


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for drinking coffeh while crying


----------



## dabbido (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having such a cute avatar =P


----------



## MasterM64 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for no reason!


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having such a high license level


----------



## fitzy (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for naming your town Ani-Yoko!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz i own you and i say so


----------



## fitzy (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning me!


----------



## Sinep1 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 92bells!


----------



## MasterM64 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause your name has a 64 in it


----------



## FITZEH (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being teh Bacon Boy!


----------



## joshmosh345 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lame shoes in avatar....^


----------



## FITZEH (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a lame name...^^


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not putting me in purple on your sigg x]


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not putting me in your friends

:'(


----------



## joshmosh345 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving me nightmares...


----------



## Sinep1 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling your town Terapo!


----------



## joshmosh345 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haveing a common accf town name...>_<


----------



## fitzy (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				joshmosh345 said:
			
		

> banned for haveing a common accf town name...>_<


Banned


----------



## joshmosh345 (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having oakville as your town name because sinep has it too


----------



## Niall (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 0 bells


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for showing kittens


----------



## Majora (May 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned ofr 16 Internets


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a weird dog


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Pascal plushie.


----------



## Nightray (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Mario run in yer avi.


----------



## Majora (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Benned for still playing ac but hooking up that wifi thingy


----------



## MasterM64 (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the dragons in the Sig!


----------



## Cottonball (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing a horse


----------



## rafren (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannedd for having cats in the sig


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 havin accf sig


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being Ms.Pacman


----------



## djman900 (May 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bein pascal plush


----------



## crakgenius (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for your cataract sunglasses!


----------



## rafren (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cool peach butt!


----------



## Pear (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for looking at his cool peach butt!


----------



## Rawburt (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having forceful manatee in your avatar.


----------



## fitzy (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Member no.4732


----------



## Rawburt (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making Mario run an endless marathon


----------



## kalinn (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an awesome show in your signature


----------



## Soruigi (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a crown in ur avatar!


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning my friend!!


----------



## Plopz? (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a friend that got banned XD


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing what your talking about >.<


----------



## Ricano (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in a fun town


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being ranked as a Gyroid


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a curse word in your avatar


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I do (its crossed out)


----------



## rafren (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a Constellation


----------



## lucyprettyskye (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for being a selda fan


----------



## fitzy (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bad spelling <_<


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cool siggy x]


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm MEAN AND I LOVE TO BAN PEOPLE


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being mean.


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining before i did.


----------



## Cottonball (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haveing pascal in your avatar xD


----------



## robo.samurai (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a monkey with a banana oh wait that's me carry on then.


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not really banning anyone.


----------



## robo.samurai (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me


----------



## Rawburt (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a shimmering hole.


----------



## Soruigi (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@robo.samurai
Banned for joining a month and 5 days ago!


----------



## robo.samurai (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to ban me but banning crashman


----------



## Soruigi (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting me


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a big signature and not putting anything into spoilers.


----------



## Ricano (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for rocking the game


----------



## Cottonball (May 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for makeing me a sweet avi and sigg <3 thank you again


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a new avatar and sig.


----------



## crakgenius (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a new avi or sig!!


----------



## Sinep1 (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your not a genius!

jk


----------



## FITZEH (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned coz i said your name bacwords out loud!


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having "actual friends in life"
jk jk


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for awesome face.


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not awesome face


----------



## Sinep1 (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so!


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the big "=P" spoiler of death


----------



## Cottonball (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banne-  Sham WAHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sinep1 (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Pipeline!


----------



## Cottonball (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned ............. PUMAS TRYING TO CATCH ME!!!!


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in a Pipeline... THAT LEADS TO A SEWER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living at wal-mart u broke bum


----------



## Cottonball (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for makeing me a grrreat siggy




@plopz?
Banned for being a /b/ tard?


- correct me if your not


----------



## Sinep1 (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 90 TBTB!


----------



## Cottonball (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haveing 62 TBTB ... and not shareing with me


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a *censored.3.0* as ur name rofl


----------



## Cottonball (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol a what


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Peekab00m said:
			
		

> lol a what


dun worry about it >.>


----------



## Cottonball (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

GREAT ... now ill be thinking all day intill i find out what that word was


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Peekab00m said:
			
		

> GREAT ... now ill be thinking all day intill i find out what that word was


if you really want to know PM me....

and banned for having a great avatar and sig lmao


----------



## Shade (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I feel like banning them


----------



## Plopz? (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being soo super


----------



## robo.samurai (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a question mark after your name


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 12 tbt bells


----------



## Ricano (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a plain avatar


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause I'm new


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause I'm tired


----------



## Roel (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you have a long name


----------



## Niall (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining December 21 2008


----------



## Conor (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for cat abuse in your avatar.


----------



## fitzy (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the no.2 Arsenal fan

I'm no.1 xD


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in oakville.


----------



## Resonate (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 3 dragon eggs.


----------



## Ricano (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having no eggs


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a stupid comment


----------



## Ron Swanson (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "stupid."

*OOOH YOU  SAID THE "S" WORD, I'M TELLING MOM.*


----------



## klcthatsme (May 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

is antisoical


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning anyone


----------



## robo.samurai (May 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in funtown


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not coming and getting the Music Box yet. lol


----------



## robo.samurai (May 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause I forgot  about that


----------



## jordynlivesinfuntown (May 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause its Monday Dx


----------



## Plopz? (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for egg + chick


----------



## robo.samurai (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for Awesome Face Awesome Face Awesome Face Awesome Face Awesome Face Awesome FAce


----------



## Ricano (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for holding a banana


----------



## 4861 (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for showing your face


----------



## Ricano (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not showing ur face


----------



## robo.samurai (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking heroes


----------



## Ricano (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not liking heroes


----------



## 4861 (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not eating that banana and just holding it for your whole life.


----------



## 4861 (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not typing fast enough^


----------



## Resonate (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Ginormous Signature.


----------



## 4861 (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pooting


----------



## robo.samurai (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for buying mystuff

@ricano4life I do like heroes


----------



## 4861 (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not bringing the koopa shell.


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a huge sig.


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a huge sig.


----------



## Ricano (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				robo.samurai said:
			
		

> banned for buying mystuff
> 
> @ricano4life I do like heroes


banned for liking heroes too xD


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for skipping me 
=]


----------



## Ricano (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				kalinn said:
			
		

> banned for skipping me
> =]


banned for reminding me i skipped u
my fault xD


----------



## 4861 (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that


----------



## robo.samurai (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I forgot to bring koopa shell


----------



## Shade (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you forgot to bring koopa shell


----------



## Pear (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a super hero!


----------



## robo.samurai (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the 4oth pear!


----------



## Pear (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining 9 days after april fools day!


----------



## kalinn (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you have pear in your name, and im allergic to pears. lol


----------



## robo.samurai (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause I have a monkey in my avy *shrugs and walks away*


----------



## Pear (May 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning yourself!


----------



## 4861 (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not wanting the shark to be friends with the seal


----------



## Draco Roar (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an Animal Crossing town name as Nintendo


----------



## 4861 (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 999 posts and not making the 1000 mark


----------



## rebma girl (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying 3r= 27


----------



## 4861 (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lying


----------



## MasterM64 (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason LOL.


----------



## robo.samurai (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a reason, I just can't think of one right now!


----------



## MasterM64 (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for sig!


----------



## rebma girl (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying I'm banned for my sig


----------



## Shade (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause your avatar is a kiwi


----------



## robo.samurai (May 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a super hero!


----------



## kalinn (May 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a monkey in your avi. 
(my fav animal is a monkey! )


----------



## yuba (May 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being to happy


----------



## robo.samurai (May 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a panda in your avi


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for putting the Twisted in the Pathway


----------



## kalinn (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting psalms in my game, and i have no idea what i can change it to.


----------



## robo.samurai (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not thinking of changing psalms to pslalmz


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a banana in your avatar


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me I can't bump stuff D:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bumping stuff


----------



## robo.samurai (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a global mod


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a monkey in ur avatar.


----------



## rafren (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in toronto! lol


----------



## Ricano (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banging xD


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in the biggest city in canada


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a rocker


----------



## fitzy (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 6eggs that I clicked on


----------



## Plopz? (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for clicking on eggs


----------



## djman900 (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for tempting with fanta


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not drinking the fanta!


----------



## Pear (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wishing you could drink the Fanta!


----------



## Plopz? (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for wanting my fanta =P


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Banned for wishing you could drink the Fanta!


banned for wanting us to donate virtual cash to you <_<


----------



## Pear (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wishing you had as much virtual cash as me!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Banned for wishing you had as much virtual cash as me!


banned cuz i have MORE cash then u


----------



## Gallade526 (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying more =PPPP


----------



## kalinn (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being able to see the yellow words under your avatar.


----------



## Majora (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving me.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having so many dragons


----------



## kalinn (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an iphone owner. lol


----------



## Plopz? (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for the typical reason for banning Matty


----------



## Pear (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Walmart!


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a member of the Chill Pillz


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being in members 7


----------



## (::[Spork]::) (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being first in the pool this year =P


----------



## Conor (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for like basketball.


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having milk as a picture


----------



## (::[Spork]::) (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being 13 or older, your name states that you were born in 1997. This is not allowed *I think


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your name is green


----------



## (::[Spork]::) (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I'm cool like that (I'm not a "noob," trust me)


----------



## kalinn (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking your cool.


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a mean comment that really hurts man it really hurts


----------



## (::[Spork]::) (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(@ Kalinn) banned for being extremely nice and happy most of the time, i thought this was supposed to be hel... oh nevermind


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				(::[Spork said:
			
		

> :,May 27 2009, 05:32:40 PM]banned because I'm cool like that (I'm not a "noob," trust me)


Oh i wasnt thinking n00b, just the colorrr

Banned cuzz i said so


----------



## (::[Spork]::) (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> (::[Spork said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh, mmmk
banned for not explaining till' now


----------



## Sarah (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you just are. >


----------



## Ricano (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for no reason


----------



## Sarah (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me. >


----------



## (::[Spork]::) (May 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating teh cookie


----------



## MasterM64 (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for naming your town Wal-Mart!


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being obsessed with super mario sunshine


----------



## MasterM64 (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Ness on your sig!

P.S. I'm a Rock now YAY!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not clicking the eggs in my sig


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for getting good eggs xD


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having only one egg right now


----------



## Ricano (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a egg with a white dot in the middle that i dont noe the name of


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not going ot Six Flags.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(It's Unown )

Banned for having 2 Pokemon in your party with green on them.


----------



## MasterM64 (May 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 72 bells!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Brawl card


----------



## tikitorch55 (May 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not trading FC


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in funville


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a 404 error in ur sig xD


----------



## Nightray (May 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an awesome Ness sig =D


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a red blue and green sig


----------



## Ricano (May 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for always having good eggs -.-


----------



## kalinn (Jun 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an amazing sig.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a pic of you 0-0


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stalking people


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

No, your banned.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having me as a true ninja xP


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't know you that well.


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being cool.lol


----------



## Lobo (Jun 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for absolutely no reason at all


----------



## Flame master (Jun 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for...nobody is here


----------



## melly (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a yoshi Egg Nursery!


----------



## Rush (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having samus as your Avii.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for rushing


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being recognizble.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being everywhere


----------



## Rush (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning him for he who had banned you for banning me who banned Melly who banned... etc...etc


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using ect and saying banned way to much


----------



## Sarah (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having Sarah as your name. =P


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking your the best


----------



## Cyber85 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause i say so


----------



## Sarah (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking i thought I was the best. =/ (@daveyp1997)


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz you lied you do


----------



## Rush (Jun 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you...


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not helping me defeat Dr. Wily! >=(


----------



## kalinn (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a signature


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a keyboard.


----------



## melly (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a Cloud avatar


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				melly said:
			
		

> Banned for not having a Cloud avatar


Banned for forgetting the "S" in your screen name.

Melly

S-melly
lol :gyroiddance:


----------



## melly (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

oooooo! banned for making me chuckle


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				melly said:
			
		

> oooooo! banned for making me chuckle


Haha lol


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not banning people.


----------



## melly (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having red on ur avatar


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Samus in your sig


----------



## melly (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning my sig


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having red in your avi. What goes around comes around.


----------



## melly (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a cape,frog suit or winged cap on ur mario


----------



## Rush (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Melly who likes samus...


----------



## 4861 (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for rushing. YOUR SUPPOSED TO TAKE YOUR TIME RUSH!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for maining Sonic..


----------



## Nightray (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a sock head


----------



## Ricano (Jun 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me want o.j =/


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned for making me want o.j =/


Banned for summoning dragons and taking pics with them for an avatar. :O


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for me clicking your pokemon eggs


----------



## Nightray (Jun 6, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Goku... xD


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

banned for hating pokemon


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a nice sig xD


----------



## Pear (Jun 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling the sig I made nice.  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Ricano (Jun 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Banned for calling the sig I made nice.  :gyroidsideways:


u made that? =O
u got better
oh and banned for having a fat bird as ur avatar


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jun 7, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for makign that pigeon think of a hamburger.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
banned for playing this game XD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a fluffy cat in yer avi.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being epic.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an awesome person xD


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me this awesome sig! =D


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

everyone who ever posted on the thread(except me) is banned because you exist!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a douc- person


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me wonder what's a douc-person. seriously, what IS a douc-person?


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I was gonna say douche but instead said person xD

Banned for being a person


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for existing!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a boob


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I want to ban nook. just cause.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a insect..


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for EPIC GERBIL!


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BANNING ME XD


----------



## Majora (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for burning a poor gyroid just because you are gyroid hater!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a *censored.3.0*ed up avi xD


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a koolio avatar


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned for having a koolio avatar


Banned once again for summoning dragons and taking pics with them for an avatar!

How many times do i have to ban you >:[


----------



## Ricano (Jun 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				chubsterr said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=O
many times... 
and banned for having a yellow name when i have blue xDD


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for your avi.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

is it bad? ;_;
banned for bein a jojo


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Nonono

Banned for your sig.. lol


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Nonono
> 
> Banned for your sig.. lol


banned for being part of da night crew


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Pogeymanz


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a pogeyman in yer avi.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving Kuja now, Kadaj will be so jellyous. =O


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Crashman said:
			
		

> Banned for loving Kuja now, Kadaj will be so jellyous. =O


(I like both of them) xD

Banned for being a dork 8D lol


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Banned for being mean! XP


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting slapped by mirandi HAHA XD


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for also slapping me...I like my face. D=


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

=O
banned for being part of night crew


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having lucario.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 8 dragons in yer sig.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having awesome spiky hair! *is jellyous*


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having same name as my cuz


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking ness


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having dragon/pokemon eggs


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a robot and a samurai!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being king of owls


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being king of owls


banned for being cloud strife


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for one reason...


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 2 names


----------



## Pear (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for impersonating a monarch!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me hungry =/


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for disrespecting sandvich.


----------



## Pear (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for touching my Sasha!


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being in my group!!


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a deadly army of llamas


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I cant get back ni EPIC with you until Muh Pit comes on.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the color blue.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being purple


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning an innocent purple person


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being Royal


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being in the TBT bells club =P


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a monkey


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for existing.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a shimmering hole.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying that.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being nook!
lol shimering hole


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Samurai


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for havigng an awesome siggy!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> banned for havigng an awesome siggy!


Why thanks you, I made it =D


Banned for being Nook


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being a samurai!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a robot samurai!


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in a Gyroid club.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being rank gemme dem coins!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Cab driver


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a matching sig and avy.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the charmander in ur siggy bigger than link.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for irritating me.


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a computer and talking to a noob


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a reason,,


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having your avatar taken from your sig


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Nu uh xD

Banned for being mod....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for attempting to ban a mod...


WHO IS UNBANNABLE!


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned just because


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having fuzz


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being in EPIC.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting punched in the face by me.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for punching people.


----------



## fitzy (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Crashman.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being yerself 8D


----------



## fitzy (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being yourself.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bein ma homie
rofl


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for naming your town: Rio Azul!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning a M64.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a reason..


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving up on "Kudaj" after just one day.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned to keep yer mouth shut about that name and go be a cannibal somewhere else <


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hating on cannibalism, what have we ever done to you?


----------



## Nightray (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a duck


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting in here.


----------



## bcb (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a delicious cake which is a lie.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your custom Rank is LOL!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a master


----------



## royal 9999 (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for looking like one of my friends  ( from "I like you har!" topic    )


----------



## Nightray (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c I'm bored.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i want to


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannedfor being a "ricano4life".


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a TML leader


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 353 posts

actually I am a more useful member now


----------



## Pear (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a mechanical samurai!


----------



## robo.samurai (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being 40 of one kind of  fruit


----------



## Paradox (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trolling in the non-troll board, wtf.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a paradox


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Chris


----------



## Draco Roar (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being Chris.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being chris either


----------



## cornymikey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the ability to ban me. *runs away*


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being corny


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a blue colored name.


----------



## TomC (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for having gay kingdom hearts characters


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a gay piece of ****.


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a avatar with an angelic sora who has smooth, silky looking hair


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for assuming Roxas was Sora :O


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for coming back


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for existing.


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lmao banned for being painfully true becuase he is actually an angel


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Nooky, which I wanted to do so badly.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting your kitty knock down your Wii!


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for remembering who I am half a year ago (good memeory)


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an awesome siggy.


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in a Gyroid Club..?


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a sweet sig


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're all banned for posting so many times before me!


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for even mentioning that


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned just because!


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Kingdom Hearts.

Dangit ACRO.


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for conspiring.


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not making a anti-conspiracy club


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for encouraging others to produce an anti-conspiracy club!


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:/

Banned for being the Property of Coffeh


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not hiring me as a anti-conspircy member of the ROXAS club


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*



> I should really remove that, I don't even know how that got there anymore. ( I THINK. )
> 
> Banned for banning me for being owned.


To ACROX

Banned for using Roxy as an excuse.


----------



## Sky master (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not putting mouse at the end of your name


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a vaporion as yer avatar


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a AC fanatic like all of us when AC:CF came out


----------



## Mickey (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing what was on his avatar.


----------



## Sky master (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being in such a noobish club


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in a Gyroid Club. :/


----------



## Sky master (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				nook said:
			
		

> banned for having a vaporion as yer avatar


banned for being in such a noobish club


----------



## Sky master (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannned for not knowing i am famous


----------



## Sky master (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannned for banning myself


----------



## brotatochip (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for double posting.  :S


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same pacifier the my baby cousin has who I am babysitting right now :]


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being banned.


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a awesome naruto character for a avatar who i don't know his name


----------



## Kimmi2 (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

(i can change that if u want,lol.)

banned for sayingthat to me.


----------



## melly (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying a polite hi to me


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not saying a reason


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being recognizable.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Snorlax


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being nice


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for rockin out


----------



## Resonate (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Blue River Town


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a town that would probably kill u if u lived there long enough


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for one reason..


----------



## gordobordo (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not clicking my eggs lol


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being annoying


----------



## Nightray (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you


----------



## chubsterr (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being you


Banned for joining TBT the day before my birthday >.<


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining tbt in january


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a mod


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for looking like David A from American Idol


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being blue daboodeedaboodie.

... aw man. I always do that.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				rebma girl said:
			
		

> Banned for looking like David A from American Idol


=O
ur like the 4th person thats said that to me xD
and banned for having alot of colors up in ur avatar


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining 1 day before new years eve


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> rebma girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for looking like Mario.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a fan of grawr


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being one of the 200 members


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.
banned for being a master at crashing


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could like BE HIM!    

<small><small>r u????? haha</small></small>  :r


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> banned for having more posts than me


banned for liking mario

oh and me, banned for playing AC


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for killing spiderman


----------



## sarahbear (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a flower.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having same town as gordo =/


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being a flower


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Bowser in his sig.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a dancing mario avatar


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jun 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being alive


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing the meaning for life


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a pokeboy.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an ac character


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a golden shovel tree.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving me eps. =D


----------



## coolness (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a snorlax as big as the world eating it in his sig


----------



## yuba (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for callin yourself coolness cause you got to earn your coolness.

 you cant just call yourself coolness!everybuddy know that!


----------



## Nightray (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in candy ._.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having purple in your sig


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a darth gohan


----------



## Ron Swanson (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a lot of Ness in your sig.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having alot of pokemon in ur sig


----------



## Nightray (Jun 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you... OoooOOOoo


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for being you... OoooOOOoo


.


----------



## Conor (Jun 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making mario wear a tail.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a homeslice


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned ofr having a 5 letter name


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

oooo banned for having the glorious Samus battle with Gohan! Samus is going to win anyway
:]


----------



## Flame master (Jun 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

why is nobody here


----------



## melly (Jun 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing why
everyone is asleep


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 2 Ls in your name


----------



## John102 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> banned for having 2 Ls in your name


BANNED FOR NOT BEING ON CHAT!


----------



## spazmaster1996 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED COS YOUR BANNED FOOL!!!!!!


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a spaz


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

for hating my sig and Avi


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being obsessed with mario


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lying(yoshi is better but nnot many good pics)


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

your banned for drinking gravy @ dinner in front of everyone


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for farting at a concert into the mic


----------



## smasher (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being big and bad


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being a bomber


----------



## smasher (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a bomber


----------



## Phil (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having me on ur 
best people on tbt 
xD
jk


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for seeing the Hannah Montana movie 15 times each day this week


----------



## smasher (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for jking


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being magic


----------



## Phil (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

XD
wtf
banned for being a spammer


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for smashing all of the mario games in the world


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannedd foor not giving me TBT bells


----------



## smasher (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bannedd foor not giving me TBT bells


----------



## Phil (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not getting your own tbt bells


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for asking a wizard for TBT bells


----------



## Phil (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 81 post


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning a wizard (Abra Kadabra Alakazam)


----------



## smasher (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 82 posts


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning a wizard twice (open sesame...WTF it worked)


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving random hugs =P


----------



## Nightray (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

My hugs are rare 

Banned for getting a hug from me.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving me a rare hug =O


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making cool userbars


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for singing "So What" in the shower


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for kiliing Puppies


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> banned for kiliing Puppies


:'( nooo!


Banned for yelling @ ALL the mods and telling them how they r not in charge


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				rebma girl said:
			
		

> bigbadbomber said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
puppies rock easpecially mine


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> rebma girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! Mine do!!  lol

I have a beagle. He's a boy named Muncher because he likes to eat. Haha.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about dogs


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hating all animals ever born


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for touching my manga. ._.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for waiting outside my window...
ooOOoohhh.. stalker : D


----------



## pikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR KILLING L.


----------



## Nightray (Jun 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting in here.


----------



## Plopz? (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being my biggest fan = P


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating 5 peanuts.


----------



## Kiley (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not making me a blueberry muffin


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Yor banned for being one of my bestie's


----------



## Kiley (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having more than one posts
woot my 550th post  >_<


----------



## Flame master (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a girls


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making me breakfast.


----------



## Kiley (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for killing a cookie >:O


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stealing my bananas!


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cell phone that plays "ring around the rosy" when it rings.


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for saying banned


----------



## Kiley (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for dancing with FREDRICo


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for saying banned O: Double Banned for mocking Mr. L and his great powers


*and it goes on and on*


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying that I have a cell phone when I don't.

(I really don't have one.)


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for joining 3 days ago O:


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having numbers in the middle of a name.


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for posting while i was typing


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

skip Mr. L ^banned for having o_C in your name which looks very much like


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for double posting.


----------



## z189ack (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having less than 12 eggs (ten eggs) ^^^


Double Banned for having 4 pets


----------



## Flame master (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

girl


----------



## Luna Hogwarts (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

NO ONE CAN BEAT ME....I FORWARDED THIS MESSAGE TO MANAGEMENT...BWAAAHHH

I AM EviLuna of EviLair

The Bell Tree Website is in violation of the First Amendment to the United States Constitution



1.You ban me from your website for calling someone


----------



## Nightray (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting in here ._.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bein purple


----------



## kalinn (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for dissing on purple.


----------



## Resonate (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a butterfly in your Avatar


----------



## Ricano (Jun 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bein an endless road


----------



## merinda! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned,
for seeing him at every post i look at

fairly accurate.


----------



## DKelly (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for your name sound like Emmerdale


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 having barely any bells.


----------



## melly (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a fan


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for having lava pits in your town


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a sonic fan


----------



## rebma girl (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating 50 pounds of icecream


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the 9,641st person to join TBT


----------



## z189ack (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a animated sonic in your avatar


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dissing animation


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a koolio sonic sig xD


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for complimenting my sig


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating the last cookie! =O


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having eggs


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 4 bells


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a lot more then me


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not doing my chores.


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me do your chores


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for taking my riolu eggs from the shelter on gpx+.


----------



## kalinn (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i didnt understand a single word you said


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you didn't understand her


----------



## 4861 (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banded for having sonic in your sig


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning pikachu?


----------



## z189ack (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving kingdom hearts 


(btw I love it too )


----------



## Nightray (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being scared of me XD


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being mean to me.




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> 1/10 avi
> 1/10 it's messy with words everywhere XD
> and everyone has those damn arrows so yeah.. >.>


----------



## Nightray (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				kenziegirl said:
			
		

> Banned for being mean to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the second person I scared so far.. lmao XD

Banned for being scared of me


----------



## Horus (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stealing my stuff


----------



## melly (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having purple eyes on ur ave


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having samus avi


----------



## melly (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cursed  black cat on ur avi


----------



## EmoMuffin (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no apparent reason.


----------



## melly (Jun 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a reason to ban me


----------



## Ricano (Jun 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an awesome drawer


----------



## Sky master (Jun 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jun 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning a person banning some one for good drawing for banning them for no reason.


----------



## GenoFan (Jun 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 not coming 2 Canada with me


----------



## ph33rm3 (Jun 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				GenoFan said:
			
		

> banned 4 not coming 2 Canada with me


banned for going to canada eh? :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## z189ack (Jun 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED for having a cute bowser picture (which i never thought was true)


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having pokemon avatar


----------



## Zachary (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having nice things


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same avie for months


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for constantly telling people the correct way to spell ur name xD


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking ness


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking zelda


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because Legend of Zelda is awesomehttp://www.youtube.com/v/vJIM_JwHGFk&autoplay=1


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting music


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because I'm pretty much the only one on the thread that's typing "You're"http://www.youtube.com/v/vJIM_JwHGFk&autoplay=1


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting you're


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for being a lazy typer.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz I dun want to put you're


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because "cuz" isn't a word.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned *cuz* its the internet, not school xP


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because it doesn't take that long to type "because".


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not banning me!


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because you didn't post.


----------



## Reflexion999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Okay, seriously, the person who copied this from GBAtemp needs to *censored.3.5* stop it.

GBAtemp was known for this game, not you losers.

Stop it, seriously.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because no one said that GBAtemp invented this game.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Reflexion999 said:
			
		

> Okay, seriously, the person who copied this from GBAtemp needs to *censored.3.5* stop it.
> 
> GBAtemp was known for this game, not you losers.
> 
> Stop it, seriously.


Wait why are you here again?


----------



## Reflexion999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're an idiot who never knew that then.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because GBAtmep didn't invent this game. Just because you might have seen it there before here, doesn't mean that they invented the game.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

no ur


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

nou


----------



## Ricano (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for failing


----------



## Reflexion999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

But it's funny how you guys are trying to get famous and well known like GBAtemp then.

Telling ya now, not gonna happen.

This site is so lame that I only joined to get immature people like you pissed.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because a lot of us aren't immature, unlike a lot of people here.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned because you're going to actually get banned soon, Reflexion999.


----------



## Reflexion999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for assuming stuff that should happen to you. Golden rose stealer.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned, Brian.
No multiple accounts.


----------



## Reflexion999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because who's Brian?


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you know who Brian is, don't play games with me.
(BTW, I NEVER EVER stole any Gold Roses, I'm not that poor.)


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*






You do the math. :3


----------



## Reflexion999 (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i have no clue wtf ur talking about. oO


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Then why are you talking about me stealing Golden Roses when I didn't?

Banned for lying.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Sonic in your signature.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz ur jojo


----------



## StormyDark (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a mexican.


----------



## melly (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannned for be racist agianst the area where I live(latino area)


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a super cool metroid town.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				cornymikey said:
			
		

> banned for having a super cool metroid town.


banned for being better at brawl than me.

brawl?


----------



## melly (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bannned for not asking for me to visit


----------



## marioboy19 (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ BANNED 4 starting the ban game!!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for asking people to obey your rules. heh.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my pimp D:


----------



## Elliot (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having obama as your ava lawl.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a fish.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being jo x2


----------



## Ricano (Jul 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				StormyDark said:
			
		

> Banned for being a mexican.


... im not mexican u douchbag
banned for bein a mod


----------



## Nightray (Jul 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Ness.. Heh.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a zangoose


----------



## Nightray (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the property of Miranda.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being my property >


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a trainer/perv/president as an avi xO


----------



## Resonate (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a baseball bat without the Peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making my room messy.


----------



## Horus (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the messiah : O


----------



## Horus (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not complimenting my beautiful picture


----------



## Nightray (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a butler.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a man when I thought you be a woman 
rofl xD


----------



## Nightray (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making my sig D:<


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the post#5335


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for killing me too damn much!


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being average^


----------



## StbAn (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for post before me


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not making sense :gyroidconfused: ^


----------



## Josh (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stupid spamming


----------



## Nightray (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a boob


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a zangoose in your sig.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for owning a dsi


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for having excite bots


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for...do I need a reason?


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

/\ ^banned for not having a reason^ /\


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned because u have a llama named Carl^


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for dissing Carl  ^


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning me by dissing carl


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning me banning you for dissing carl^


----------



## Nightray (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning me by banning u by banning me for dissing carl^


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being bored^


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for double posting^


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying what I was going to say :/ .


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning me^


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not cleaning my room.


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for eating my cookies^


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for posting when i did^


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a peanut butter and Jelly sandwhich.  :X


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for doing a barrel roll^


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting when i did...AGAIN!


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for thinking i copied u^


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not understanding me^


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for keep banning me^


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned so i can make money^


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned cause ur user name is scorcher8


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i tried to change it...but wait now your gonna ban me for trying to change my name...but now your gonna ban me for predicting the future...


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not following the rules of the game!^


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not looking like me


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^your banned cus i can ban you^


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ur just banned cause its da rules


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for . . . doing something to upset me.


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned cause im running out of ideas^....wait a minute


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I felt like it and my sister just walked in the door.


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned^


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being a coconut^


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being king of utopia^


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^baned for banning the King  ^


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning the coconut^


----------



## Nightray (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting before me without a reason


----------



## kalinn (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having such an amazing signature


----------



## Resonate (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Awww shucks.  It ain't _that_ great...but thanks for the compliment.  

Now then...

BANNED FOR THAT UNNECESSARY COMPLIMENT!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting me narrate my WMM project.


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because of the person below me


----------



## Ricano (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a mystery


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making my video project program quit.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining on June 22


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 8, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making my grandpa sick with a flu. (It's not swine flu.)


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you like anime


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Mario and Luigi throw a dance off


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me feel sick.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no expression.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being named sean


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being DG.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a thread killer


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for killing my fish.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having dragon eggs


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making fun of the eggs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being "egg demanding"


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for talking about eggs


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for violating picture laws


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being post 5404


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for beating me 
 T_T 

xD


----------



## Conor (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making great sigs.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

thanks 

banned for actually liking the sig i made you 
since i think its a piece of crap


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for drinking my tea D:<


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because im totally jealous of your signature


----------



## djman900 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 living off of music


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the man of dj.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the same signature and avatar for like a year


----------



## Nic (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the name that rhymes with Banana


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for drinking my milk D:<


Kalinn,, Sab made my sig [x


----------



## Nic (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> Banned for drinking my milk D:<
> 
> 
> Kalinn,, Sab made my sig [x


Banned for being a Joe..


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

oh ya..i think i saw it on her sab sig thingy 

banned for thinking my name rhymes with banana.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making the same signature style.


----------



## djman900 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being "the underdog"


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for firing your lazer


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being like the 1,000,000th person to name their town hyrule


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting here.
<small><small><small>Onoes! I posted here too.</small></small></small>


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having two capital T's in your name


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being Mr.L


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for putting Ness in Snoopy


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not understanding Ricano4Life's avatar


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving a stickfigure muscle


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for blooping so much that your bloop ran out


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living off music


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying something which has already been said.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you said the word _said_ because it was already said. But I also said the word _said_. Nooo, I'll be banned for saying the word _said_ because you said the word _said_ first!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a legend


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because the word "puppet" in your avi matches the color of your username


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using :] instead of =) or : ) or even =]


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a grunt


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i hardly ever use :] 
just in my signature.. i always use =]


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being yellow


----------



## Nightray (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c I r teh puppet [x


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned because thats what your supposed to do here^


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having oranges and coconuts!^


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having luigi in ur avatar.


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for have a beatles avater


----------



## kalinn (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band for calling "The Beatles" "a beatles"


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for back talking me boy


----------



## Ricano (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling kalinn a boy, boy


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for liking ness^


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for owning a Llama


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

< > ^banning everyone who said something negative about Carl  ^ < >


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned the person who banned before me for banning


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning everyone even the innocent


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BANNING


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>ALL ARE BANNED</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>

cus i say so


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Ross_Svan said:
			
		

> BANNED FOR BANNING


BANNED FOR SPAMMING HEY WAIT A SEC.............THATS ME


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing it was you


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				melly said:
			
		

> banned for not knowing it was you


BANNED FOR NOT KNOWING I WAS JKING :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for having an AMAZING portrait of link^ ~(thats for melly)


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR NOT SAYING HELLO


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for giving me a complement


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BEING MELLY


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Ross :3


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR SAYING MY NAME!


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using caps


----------



## Resonate (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BEING POOTMAN


----------



## melly (Jul 9, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a animal


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Samus


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting me sick with the flu.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being sick


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having one of the best signatures on this forum.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having too many Ralts eggs


----------



## djman900 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 bein a hole


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for drinking my tea.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for turnin me into a puppet : O


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for liking ness who sucks


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for ..being _you_...


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned fo being
ricano4life  46 minutes ago Post #5475  
ay der mr. snoopy
Posts:2,771
Group:Members9
Member#7,982
Joinedecember 30, 2008
Bells: 3550  banned for turnin me into a puppet : O  

^made by Kalinn


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Get @ me! xD Chris [a.k.a. Mr. Misc] 
>Song of the Day- Requesting... < 
Other stuffs...

Spoiler: click to toggle


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a reply so long


----------



## djman900 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for copying my lazer


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having fox as pic


----------



## Ricano (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hating on ness


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not hating ness


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for copying someone's lazer and banned for hating on ness, which is Chris's fave character and also my favorite character too.. GASP


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for makeing no sense


----------



## Ricano (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning night
u crazy, shun? rofl


----------



## Kiley (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned  for having more than 2000 posts


----------



## melly (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for haivng a name that reminds me of a raccoon


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not wearing your samus helmet=D


----------



## Kiley (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting
@melly 
O.e Raccoon?


----------



## melly (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling me so


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a metal suit


----------



## Ricano (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning an awesome artist


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for carrying iligal baseball bats


----------



## melly (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lving lemons which I am allergic to


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for dissin lemons!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason


----------



## Resonate (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you live off of music


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for dissin music


----------



## John102 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the name John but not being as awesome as me.


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being no way as awesome as me


----------



## John102 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

John102  decapitates john77

er, um, well, since he's dead, I'll ban myself for killing a guy


----------



## djman900 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				john102 said:
			
		

> john102  decapitates john77
> 
> er, um, well, since he's dead, I'll ban myself for killing a guy


did u c how he copied my lazer?


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for killing a guy!...can i do that?


----------



## Ricano (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a john102 imposter : O


----------



## john77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for accusing me of fraud.


----------



## Resonate (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having K.K. in your avatar


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a world to explore


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a tasty chesseburger  lol I'm eating atm.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making my totally awesome stepmom work past 11pm on wednesdays!


----------



## melly (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a samus avatar


----------



## Nightray (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR CAKEEE


----------



## melly (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a green sig


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				melly said:
			
		

> banned for having a green sig


Banned for having Green walls at your home.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a strangely small muscular guy as your avatar.


----------



## melly (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing who the muscular guy is


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still being alive after all the times I've killed you D:
@Jason >__>


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for havinga spoiler in your sig


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for also having a spoiler in your sig


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 10, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for bringing logic into his life


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for naming a lama Carl.


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning somone coz of carl!


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being named a lemon


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a cheese burger with extra pickles


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a salad


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having under 1000 posts


----------



## Ross_Svan (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause god told me to


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for ice cream!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a llama that loves lemons


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for a lemon loving llama


----------



## djman900 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 bein an other john


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to be foxxxy


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being banned for banning banned people who want to be banned because they banned people for playing the You're Banned game and then getting banned.


----------



## Zeeke (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying banned to many times


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for loving the llama


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being chuck norris


----------



## Sarah (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a blue turbo


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an exclaimation mark in your name


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you.


----------



## Princess (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my mom


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being silent


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Nookingtons


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning banned people


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning people who banned people. and for having a lemon in ur sig. ur banned for that too.


----------



## bananaoracle (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a lack of original bans


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having banana in your name


----------



## Resonate (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having two of the same numbers in your username


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 1234 in your user


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for drinking pee in a bottle


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for sucking.

EDIT: That wasn't aimed at you Jojo, I'm sorry :O Damn you for posting a millisecond before me D;


----------



## Zeeke (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a mistake


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone     ha!


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not singing KK


----------



## john77 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for singing kk


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning KK that you just banned who banned me


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confusing


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Banned for sucking.
> 
> EDIT: That wasn't aimed at you Jojo, I'm sorry :O Damn you for posting a millisecond before me D;


XDDDD
BANNED FOR POSTING IN HERE.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause I said so O:


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not wearing a snoopy costume


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BEING PRETTY [x


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living off music instead of living off water and food


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a mac user


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a pet llama


----------



## goronking (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for liking sonic


----------



## djman900 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 luffin gorons


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Band for saying I'm ********


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being here.


----------



## djman900 (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting a lot here


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for something you're doing yourself

EDIT: That was for Jojo -__-


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a mistake or banned for being to slow.


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in December xD


----------



## Ricano (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining last month


----------



## Go K.K. Rider! (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining the same month Jojo did


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to be sonic


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to be samus xP


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for feeling something that is impossible to feel.


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making everyone want/make jello


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				melly said:
			
		

> banned for making everyone want/make jello


Banned for actually making jelly, and making it with milk >=O


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not appreciating Mexican jello


----------



## Nightray (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking about jello


----------



## melly (Jul 11, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for haten the jello fans


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for drinking my water..


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a gator mouth.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Seth Green.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for licking an elephant's eyelid.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@jas0n, most of your posts make me laugh XD

Banned for being a monkey.


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@ Jas0n: Silly boy, licking eyelids are for idiots.:3


Banned for [Insert reason here]


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jojo said:
			
		

> @jas0n, most of your posts make me laugh XD
> 
> Banned for being a monkey.


Orly? Is that because I'm supercalifragilisticexpialidocious? 

@Hub: Banned for not inserting a reason.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Jas0n said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybeee O:


banned for drinking my milk in a bottle.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for feelin da music


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not haveing a song of the day


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking Sniklefritz is a good name for a cat.


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on a boat


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking Resetti should be prez.


----------



## melly (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cold


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for always drawing


----------



## john77 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wearing a metal suit


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hating on melly


----------



## john77 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bing mean


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking i was being mean


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

<big><big><big>BANNED FOR STEALING MY LLAMA &LEMON IDEA!!!!!!!!!!</big></big></big>


----------



## john77 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a lemon and llama idea


----------



## scorcher8 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

<big>BANNED FOR STEALING IT!!</big>


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking your town is a utopia


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

O: banned for having Mr. L on your avatar like me


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a 1 word post


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using any punctuation.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a period at the end of your sentence


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because when I clicked click me it said you had cold feet


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing why I have cold feet


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having cold feet


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I felt like coming back.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for coming back


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for coming back


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being meanie heads.

:<


----------



## djman900 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned of being a man of rock


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a pokemon avy


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> banned for having a pokemon avy


Banned for having for having a Pokemon avatar too


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because i am tired of banning you over and over and over again


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR POSTING IN HERE.


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED for having a new avatar and a new siggy since my last visit to tbt


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I don't like having the same siggy&&Avi for a month.. or a week.. xD

Banned for having the same stuff since you first came.


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because i JUST joined team galactic a tea he


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being in galactic


----------



## StbAn (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning people


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being annoying ...


----------



## StbAn (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz I want to


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because in your sig its my pokemon not my pokemons


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR eating my cookie


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Horus is back :'(


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because of global warming


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED because i like roblox too but pokemon is better


----------



## Kiley (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for postig


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

everybody ontop of my last comment BANNED because They posted while i was typing


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Ugh I wish i could delete this x. x I thought amy was gonna post before me


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because Horus is back :'(


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED for whining HORUS IS BACK BOOHOO ;(


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Clown Town said:
			
		

> Banned because Horus is back :'(


What's wrong with horus being back??

Banned for posting in here.


----------



## z189ack (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your avatar and siggy no longer scare me


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i hate you more than horus


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking pigs.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being you xP


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a raver.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a rofl copter


----------



## Nightray (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned b/c my eyes hurt.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i cant believe that guy called me a boy...  T_T  :'( 

banned for letting him call me a boy!! 
xD


----------



## djman900 (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking anchorman is the best movie


----------



## kalinn (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking its not!


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR SPENDING TOO MUCH ON CAR INSURANCE BY NOT SWITCHING TO GEICO


----------



## kalinn (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR USING CAPS!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having ur money stare at me xO


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 using PK....wutever it is.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 liking earthbound.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 12, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being annoying


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## z189ack (Jul 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having my favorite character in your avatar and because you have a manaphy -_-


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Mr. L as your avatar


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a number in your name


----------



## goodroy55 (Jul 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the 5663 post


----------



## Resonate (Jul 13, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being having a picture of pikachu in your signature.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you.


----------



## Horus (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Clown Town said:
			
		

> banned because i hate you more than horus


BANNED BECAUSE YOUR STUPID AND I'M IGNORING THE RULES AND THE POST BEFORE THIS ONE'S POSTER IS STUPID AND THIS ISN'T CONFUSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being born, and have flesh.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a bestselling trilogy.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making Snorlax eat the world.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being naked in Jeremy's basement.


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for assuming I would be naked in someone I don't know's basement.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing who Jeremy is


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not saving money on your car insurance.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being commander of snorlaxes o_o


----------



## Nic (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR BEING A NESS FAN..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR NOT LOVING THE MOON!


----------



## kalinn (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cool signature


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 14, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having steve carell as ur avatar!


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a bell tree account


----------



## Nightray (Jul 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a town with cherries.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having that awesome sig made by sab.


:yay:


----------



## AmyRawr (Jul 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being ''Meaty goodness.''


----------



## melly (Jul 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my steak


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not owning a burger king


----------



## melly (Jul 15, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a blue dragon


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for... selling town themes!


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being the snack that smiles back--goldfish!


----------



## melly (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a gold rose


----------



## Numner (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for always drawing


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned  for signing the gentleman's agreement


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the same avatar as me


----------



## Ricano (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a mustache


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a baseball bat


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having manphy


----------



## technoxmaniac (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an AC:WW freak.
D:


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for breathing


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR MULTIPLE POSTS


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having your fc number be 1504 9327 2433!


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not saying my leeks are awesome. X3


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for going: X3


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a koopa


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having lemons in your siggeh. D:


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a lemon in your sig


----------



## big (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for reminding me of how long its been since I made this account, thus making me feel old.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 16, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being tiny


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a mod/item/thing


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having ness in your sig


----------



## big (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a level 1 koopa.


----------



## big (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a level 1 koopa.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for double posting


----------



## Nightray (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me sick D:


----------



## kalinn (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining tbt on my moms birthday 
:O


----------



## Princess (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having money with eyes.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for owning trikki


----------



## kalinn (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you should tell me what i did wrong on my new signature. lol


----------



## Nightray (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me more sick D: xP


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being sick


----------



## kalinn (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not caring about her sicknesses.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for caring xP


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig that kinda looks like meh.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a wannabe miku


----------



## Nightray (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lolchris

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

its true xP

and banned for laughing


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me a wannabe.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being one


----------



## kalinn (Jul 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me laugh also. lol


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED FOR HAVING THE MONEY I COULD BE SAVING IF I SWITCHED TO GEICO  WATCHING ME!


----------



## Riri (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for talking in all caps.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a VG Cats avatar


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having 2,888 posts


----------



## Riri (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning people for not having 2888 posts.
(All could think of   )


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having 2,888 posts
Rofl xD
Lag


----------



## Riri (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for repeating your last post.


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not realizing I clicked "Post" twice.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being everywhere


----------



## Nightray (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not finishing my sig yet xD


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a whore


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing i gave up sig makin


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Oh, I'm sorry.
Banned for lovin' Nes


----------



## Nightray (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned for not knowing i gave up sig makin


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ):


@numner: Inside joke lulz xDD


Banned for everything xD


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not telling me about this inside joke D:


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for ....
yea dat


----------



## Riri (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no particular reason.


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for randomly banning people.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned bcuz u banned other ppl who also randomly banned others


----------



## Nightray (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning numner


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too awesome for this forum to handle.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me edit xO


----------



## Nightray (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being dave's whore O:


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me edit >


----------



## Nightray (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting me be horus's whore...
Nao


----------



## Nightray (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Numner said:
			
		

> Banned for not letting me be horus's whore...
> Nao


I don't think he'll let you 

Banned for wanting to be his whore.

Why don't you be my whore? lulz kidding xD


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for keep replying back


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Okay.
NOT
Banned for not knowing I was kidding about being his whore...eww
I'm not going to edit either


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wanting to be someone's whore


----------



## Nightray (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for anything.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being the 5759th poster


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing I was kidding D:>
Stop it !


----------



## djman900 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 weird avi


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because its a donation


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having the ability to comprehend the presence of my poker face


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you have a horrible poker face


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not fully apprehending my enigmatical pulchritude of thy poker face


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using words I don't know


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me edit... again


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being slow


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too fast


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not using the thesaurus/dictionary


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for *Censored..............still censored......holy crap why am I saying something this horrible?*


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned bcuz u fail


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for speaking the truth


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hiding the truth


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying its the truth


----------



## Nightray (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for whatever.


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your avatar changing is _witchcraft_


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned bcuz ur av looks like a witch


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your avatar looks like ash is geh


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned bcuz he is a gayemokiller


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I have no idea what that is


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being slow again


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for tempting that poor llama like that D:


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing he wants 2 do what he wishes


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not speaking or typing proper.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for correcting me


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm good like that


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too funny XD


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the a person


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for have an awesome avatar


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for a reason you can get banned for


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an awesome signature


----------



## Pokeman (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

why thank you, banned for noticing


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 19, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not saying anything about mine


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for driving a mario kart


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having so many eggs :|


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz my mom said so!


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for listening to your mum


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for anything.


----------



## Izumi (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a awesome Soul eater sig! :3


----------



## tazaza (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me rubbish at making sigs


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining EPIC


----------



## Princess (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

banned for having awesome siggys


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a good song in your sig.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having that avatar which makes me laugh. xD


----------



## kalinn (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*cough*vote for me for best avatar then*cough* 
xDD

banned for having a ton of sigs


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				kalinn said:
			
		

> *cough*vote for me for best avatar then*cough*
> xDD
> 
> banned for having a ton of sigs


I was going to vote but i didn't xDD


Banned for anything.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You know what you did ;p


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning anyone for anything


----------



## djman900 (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 having awesome sig


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> You know what you did ;p


You still mad at me? D:

Banned for whatever.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving reasons


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a woodchuck.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:< Banned for hating woodchucks you gerbil >


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the best avatar TBt has had since that Luigi guy.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for..well for me not knowing the Luigi guy :<


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for anything.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posrting before me


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for that smexy avatar


----------



## Kiley (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying i was smexy when i was 3


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting.


----------



## hotdogcandy (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Cuz he eats pie!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I'm a girl lol

Banned for whatever


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you changed your description :<


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for noticing...


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned so I can take your pizza


----------



## Ricano (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a numbnuts


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me pretty strange :<


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

@chris:
banned for making me lol.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lol'ing at meh >xO


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me edit


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for editing.


----------



## Numner (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for editing


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for continutive ban.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a green sonic avy!


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for samus being in the same power level w/ gohan, which is not true, in ur sig


----------



## Nightray (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to be a smartass.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for becoming obese by eating too much pizza


----------



## Ricano (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling night obese


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 20, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned bcuz its true


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause I need to sleep


----------



## Ricano (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not sleeping


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for whatever.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for denying the truth


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Are you trying to start a fight?

Banned for trying to make it true.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

hahaha xD
banned for making me laugh


----------



## Ricano (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for laughin at night


----------



## kalinn (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to start a fight with my homie.
xDD
grr chris... thanks for getting in the way.. 
banned for getting in the way!


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for speaking blackinese


----------



## Ricano (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying "blackinese" >.>


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for quoting blackinese


----------



## kalinn (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for even saying it in the first place.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bringing it up again


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for whatever.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned 4 wat efer


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not using proper language


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a grammer nazi


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me a Nazi


----------



## Niall (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting before me


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being named niall


----------



## Riri (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 0 posts.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a random.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a hole


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for messing up.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for messing me up


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B& for changing your awesome avatar.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being mad at me for changing it </3


----------



## yuba (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for holy snapin pie!

what up with that?


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for asking questions >:{


----------



## yuba (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for puting shin in your sity name!


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Band for loving pon and zi


----------



## yuba (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for sayin that.


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying "that"


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I feel like it.


----------



## yuba (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause to many ppl are ready said that!


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not clicking my hatchling or eggs.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having those overrated hatchlings and eggs.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the best avie ever..!


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being pizza


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol Banned for anything.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 having a sig that changes every time i reply


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for whatever.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 drinking


----------



## Nightray (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for nothing.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 having over 2000 bells


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for never giving reasons for banning...


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 21, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 posting late


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting in here.


----------



## goronking (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned because i said so


----------



## Ricano (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bein king of gorons


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a person.


----------



## goronking (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banded for eating souls


----------



## Numner (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a person.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting so much


----------



## goronking (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banded for baning somone wat u do


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				goronking said:
			
		

> banded for eating souls


Banned for being the second person who said that.


----------



## john77 (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for ice cream!


----------



## Mtg569 (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^

Banned for having a nintendo wii


----------



## john77 (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a pc!!!


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being high


----------



## Numner (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pointin that out.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Lol
Banned for an epic awi


----------



## Numner (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because its Sarah!'s


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for anything.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for UMM being Numner.


----------



## john77 (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having jo twice in your name


----------



## Numner (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for chopping my trees >:[


----------



## fitzy (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting him chop your trees.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 11k tbt bells >


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a fish


----------



## Numner (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BBBBBanned for thanking OCM


----------



## fitzy (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a mint avi picked by Kailinn. xD


----------



## Numner (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I have no idea what mint is :<


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## fitzy (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz we say 'mint' in Ireland instead of 'cool' 'awesome' or whateverr.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

band cause i wanted to


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being here


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for anything.


----------



## Numner (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being boring in this game.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 22, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for anything.


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying "anything"


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting in here.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being horus's pimp


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being ny1's whore


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned because these evony adds anoy the heck outa me


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for falcon kicking


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned for giving me a 5 for my sig nd avi <_<


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

5 for doing the same


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				captaj12 said:
			
		

> 5 for doing the same


Banned for doing the same


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned cause ur sill ohh wat now


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying sill


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i ment silly but ok

ur baned cause u hav 6 pokemon in ur sigg


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having ny poke eggs @ all


----------



## goronking (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

baned at using @ as at


----------



## fitzy (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I said so.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying so


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not have a pikachu in your party


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being an elephant that loves to eat oranges


----------



## Elliot (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving ness


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 9 trophies


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a polka-dotted alien with bright green nails


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned for being a polka-dotted alien with bright green nails


Banned because I no alien


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz you is alien!
I saw you going on your spaceship thing


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> banned cuz you is alien!
> I saw you going on your spaceship thing


Banned because I was abducted by it


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting abducted by aliens.


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are so not a pimp


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for turning a woodchuck into a magician


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for never getting on my nerves.

Youza awesome :3


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being propane.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bird


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B& for thinking im wiird D:


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being so awesome


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B& for getting on my nerves (everyone has, don't take it personally xp)


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for anything


----------



## Princess (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being mai buddeh


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B& for giving no reason


----------



## Princess (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a cute avvi


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a changing avatar and signature :<


----------



## Cheese (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a avatar from Sarah!


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I changed it :<


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a cherry-eatin monkey


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being i monkey-eatin cherry


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking porings


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a hairless monkey


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for eating a a bomb O:


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a rianco


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a numbnuts


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for listienng to this
http://www.youtube.com/v/Hcsqfu50Q2Y&autoplay=1


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Greek


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for counting your fingers and toes trying to figure out that really long number you saw the other day


----------



## Numner (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I bet I know why your tired 
Your a ninja >


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spoiling my secret


----------



## anime1235 (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause you blinked


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spitting on the sidewalk


----------



## fitzy (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for peeing in a bottle.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being poop in a bottle XD
insidejokesftw.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling inside jokes


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz I was going to leave tomorrow morning (Early) and now I'm leaving day after tomorrow because my family's 5th wheel isn't okay to live in yet.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because that doesnt have anything to do with me


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating my chips


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stealing chips


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz ur not in my awesome family.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz I don't want to be


----------



## Nightray (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Jul 23, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for that cuz a lot of people have said that.


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Jul 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Banned for that cuz a lot of people have said that.


Banned because Cullen is in user name and reminds me of Twilight.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for your siggy.


----------



## captaj12 (Jul 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wanting 2 b called night


----------



## kalinn (Jul 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a red leaf


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for starting page 600 of this game


----------



## acfreak (Jul 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 11,299 posts


----------



## Saud (Jul 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having dragons in you're sig.


----------



## iNSTiNCTx3 (Jul 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member 9,582


----------



## Ricano (Jul 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for failing


----------



## Suaure (Jul 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for winning


----------



## melly (Jul 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having Shadow as a avatar


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for being a great artist.


----------



## Demolator40 (Jul 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having less than 1000 bells.


----------



## Saud (Jul 26, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using Pikachu as your first Brawl character.


----------



## Happy-Days (Jul 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on the computer


----------



## Ricano (Jul 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning him for what you are also doing


----------



## Brandon (Jul 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning him for banning the other guy for doing what he was doing which you were also doing.

+This can't continue. I'm on my wii, not computer tbh.

I win.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on your wii


----------



## Brandon (Jul 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned ror not even measuring up to the glory that was my ban on you.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not making sense


----------



## Brandon (Jul 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking Ness.

Lucas ftw.


----------



## JamesBertie (Jul 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^BANNED FOR NOT LIKEING NESS  you insalt my religion


----------



## fitzy (Jul 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz your fifth best game is your mom.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I have no idea what you mean by anytime anyplace o-o


----------



## fitzy (Jul 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Numner (Jul 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me wonder


----------



## Nightray (Jul 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wondering.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bring back this topic from yesterday


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being in the red ogre group


----------



## Away236 (Jul 30, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using koopa in mario kart


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being away


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 not being a goomba instead.


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking i should be a goomba


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 having less than 100 posts


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having more then 830


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i feel like it


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for feeling like it >


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning him for feeling like it


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 copyrighting a muffin


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning a person for copyrighting a muffin


----------



## Numner (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for taking my ban style
And it's a nuffin D:>


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 banning me when ur already banned by me


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned eating my pumpkin pie


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 lying because i HATE pumpkin pie


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

then banned for hating pumpkin pie..... wait... i hate it too :O


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being a coconut because i hate coconuts


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a moving sig


----------



## rozono (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for mixing sigs with avatars


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 not having one


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

i do but im not using it right now! 
banned for thinking i dont have one


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 having 1021 out of ur bank


----------



## rozono (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking i dont have an avatar


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking i should have fun in ur accf town


----------



## rozono (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hating red ogre group


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 having the same username pattern as tazaza


----------



## rozono (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking im not kool


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for chicken


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying 4 for 4 four 4 for oh wutever


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because im gonna log off soon


----------



## Cheese (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I love turtles


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having kirby listen to music


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 leiking 7UR7L3Z


----------



## Erica (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*you're banned for nook.


haha i can't wait for someone to ban me for my post style.
*


----------



## Cheese (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a devil like sig


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 not being in the red ogre group


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for double dipping a chip!


----------



## Cheese (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a coconut


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because im tired of everyone saying that


----------



## Cheese (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because i did


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned ok...YOUR JUST BANNED!


----------



## Ricano (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for no reason


----------



## Erica (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*banned for being banned.
*


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for drinking cheese coffee


----------



## Ricano (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I said


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being banned before


----------



## Cheese (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because banned means your banned


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because u have been banned too


----------



## Ricano (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for no reason


----------



## Erica (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

*banned for nothing.
*


----------



## Ricano (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting in blue letters


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fer havin a L4D sig.


----------



## tazaza (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned or making me think of bacon.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> banned fer havin a L4D sig.


thats not L4D

@tazaza: banned for thinking of bacon


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Aug 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying hello to mr.snoopy


----------



## Ricano (Aug 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a koopa


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Aug 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for dissing a koopa


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 being kool


----------



## KoolKoopa123 (Aug 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 9 bells


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a coconut


----------



## melly (Aug 1, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a pitfall


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for falling in the pitfall


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cuz all my hatchlings died while I was gone.


----------



## The Bell Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned Cuz Has WAAAAAAAAAYYYYY to many Eggs


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making fun of the eggs. and the Legendary pokemon egg.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying that again.


----------



## Duckie (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an OCM sig.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for . . . letting me read four books in one week.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for no reason


----------



## Duckie (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning for no reason


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a girl


----------



## The Bell Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting on this forum


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a ballon.


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for spelliing "ballon" incorrectly,


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me for not spelling correctly because I type too fast at times.


----------



## Hugh-and-Me (Aug 2, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for coming up with lame comebacks.


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being 8


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having too much Pokemon in your sig.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying banned!


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying banned!


----------



## blueturbo (Aug 3, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for double posting.


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone for double posting.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for everything.


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

This was a long time ago but:

Banned for thinking I am scared of you Because I am NOT!


----------



## Nightray (Aug 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I don't remember that XD

Banned for whatever.


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 4, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not remembering >__<


----------



## Ricano (Aug 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for nothing


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for TOO COOL SIG!


----------



## Ricano (Aug 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for the compliment


----------



## kenziegirl (Aug 5, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling me I am banned for complimenting you! HA HA HA


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having two different shades of blue in your sig.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are flabbergasted not shocked.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are ugly
HA, jk


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because.......um..... OOH A DONUT!!!


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for eating my donut >:[


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for not having a fair-trade donut to let them eat!


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a little too crazy.


----------



## fitzy (Aug 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me flabbergasted.


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for breaking my hosta


----------



## bananaoracle (Aug 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for killing my computer


----------



## melly (Aug 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not trying my homemade soup


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 18, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not making my FAVORIE homemade soup...chicken noodle.


----------



## Kelli (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i said so


----------



## melly (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned becuase ur username is green which is the opposite of red


----------



## Ricano (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for nothing


----------



## Numner (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning for nothing


----------



## djman900 (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 4


----------



## Ricano (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using "4" instead of "for".


----------



## Kelli (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being 2 smart 4 your own good  (had to put the 2 and 4 in there even though it killed me to do it)


----------



## Ricano (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using 2 and 4


----------



## Numner (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for also having "two" and "four" in your sentence


----------



## Pear (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Numner.


----------



## Numner (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				pear40 said:
			
		

> Banned for being Numner.


Banned for being racist.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling him racist


----------



## Numner (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Banned for calling him racist


Banned for banning a banned man who banned a man who also banned a banned man.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being one beastly kojo


----------



## Numner (Aug 24, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ricano4life said:
			
		

> Banned for being one beastly kojo


Banned for speaking the truth


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for your name being NUMNER


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a stewie fan brian rulz


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dissing Stewie.


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for dissing brian BRIAN WILL RULE THE WORLD


----------



## Ricano (Aug 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for no reason


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned jus cause


----------



## diddygirl97 (Aug 25, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

thanks but ur banned for not bowing down to brian


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz u dont worship stewie

BAST DAMN U ALL


----------



## djman900 (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bombing terrorist.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being bombed by me


----------



## Numner (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Bombed for being a pooooooooser


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for baing named numner


----------



## djman900 (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for loving cats. XD
terrorist, want to brawl?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				djman900 said:
			
		

> Banned for loving cats. XD


Banned for having a gyroid take over your sig.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not lovin mai cat


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				djman900 said:
			
		

> Banned for loving cats. XD
> terrorist, want to brawl?


dont play brawl anymore too boring


----------



## melly (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned becuase ur avatar contains fangs!


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cos the rules told me to


----------



## Ricano (Aug 27, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for nothing


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cus u r banned


----------



## Resonate (Aug 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a bomber


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 28, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pooting


----------



## Roachey#2 (Aug 29, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz i want a muffin


----------



## Nightray (Aug 31, 2009)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spamming. ;p


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining in 2008


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bumpan


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for taking long to post a replay >_<


----------



## accfgardenfan (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^
Banned for never washing your hands....ewww....lol


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lying


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for lying too


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cause i can, gone mad with power


----------



## accfgardenfan (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

OBJECTION!!! D:

Banned for lack of evidence


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for objecting.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for denying phoenix his rights!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for retiring so yung. D:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a number near your name D:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a girl and having the username "Ron Ronaldo".


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a random avatar. D:

nevermind.  banned for having a ] in his name and f'in up quotes. D:


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a distracting sig


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having back to back u's in your name


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for what the scouter says about his power level


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting while being banned


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for ho-oh


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying the cake exists


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for excited toon link


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doin it wrong


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for *chan fail


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me have to edit this


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an orange colored username


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for seal of approval


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me lol


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for some reason i forget


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using your neighbour's internet
wait
*bans self for using neighnours internet*


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bann- oh wait you dont need banning you already ban yourself


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bans for not banning above poster


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a name that starts with p


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for banning me D:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a naut that is psycho.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for bumping his avatar


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me BAWWW.

BAWWWW I GOT BANNED YOU SUCK BAWWW


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using to much a's


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for gorillaz


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a link to FreeRice.org


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned making me BAWWW again.

BAWWW UNBAN M3 OR I KILL U NOOB BAWWWW


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for being a golden axe


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 0 tbt bells


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing that I have more in the bank, which me BAWWW.

BAWWW STOP MAKIENG WRONG ACUSATIONZ BAWWW I CANT SPEL


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for baaaaaaaa'ing


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not watching inception right now


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for going to the movies


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining this summer


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for assuming I joined this summer. :3


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing it says you did


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for assuming this is my first/only account


----------



## Niya (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for realizing that he didn't realize that he did.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for not playing along. :3


----------



## Niya (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing that i was in fact not not not not playing along.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for using two double negatives in one post.


----------



## Chubbunz (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having to make me edit again


----------



## muffun (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having two spoilers


----------



## Niya (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having to edit in the 1st place


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for missing his post

edit:
SASSAFRASS T KEY


----------



## Niya (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for judging my slow typing


----------



## muffun (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for slow typing :l


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for having a fish in their avatar.


----------



## Niya (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for judging me


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B& due to doodlebob


----------



## Niya (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for hatin on doodlebob


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for having 7 pokemon in their party :3


----------



## Niya (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a classic video game charcacter drive without a permit


----------



## Liv (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting Doodlebob watch me. CREEEPPPPERRRR.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for a reason unbeknownst to me


----------



## marioboy19 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for not beknownsting reason


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having 19 in your name


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having to do with Darth Vader


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I am banning this game for last 623 pages


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for failing at banning


----------



## Yokie (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for telling others that they fail at banning.


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for *censored.3.0*ing hippies


----------



## marioboy19 (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ banned for dragging hippies into this


----------



## Everence (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for choosing NOT to drag hippies into this.


----------



## Princess (Aug 7, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for claiming to be a ninja.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 8, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an "A" in your username


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 8, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being named jim


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for having the name of a cool film character in your name


----------



## John102 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing all the same forum games I'm playing.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for not going wabbit hunting any more


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned 

wut do you think about that?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for being post #6243


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for peeping in the guys locker room


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for getting my gender wrong


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> ^banned for getting my gender wrong


i knew i would. but your still peeping




Banned for ramming a tricycle against a truck


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for letting me eat a crappy McDonald's icee.


----------



## muffun (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stuff.

8D


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned  for not saying why u banned


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for throwing a dog into a car


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				pokeboy said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your a guy, i meant to say what i said




^ banned for blaming problems on other people


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

oh, i am a guy


^banned for telling me that i am banned for blaming problems on other people


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> oh, i am a guy
> 
> 
> ^banned for telling me that i am banned for blaming problems on other people


banned for bannding almost the same person every time


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for bringing that up


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me the second time


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for naming your town pokemon


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in texas


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having 150 posts


----------



## Ricano (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for retiring as a staff member.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having quotes in your sig


----------



## muffun (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having no sig


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having kelsi in your avatar.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having lyrics in your sig.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a member since '08. o:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not joining in 08


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for retiring.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for joinning in December


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having pokemon in your sig


----------



## ronnir5501 (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning because of pokemon


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being named ron *sorry ron ronaldo D; X3...*


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning ron ronaldo. D:


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the person who banned Ron Ronaldo


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for banning me. D:


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for banning you D:


----------



## muffun (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your signature still says Master Crash. o;


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for making my sig


----------



## Numner (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because NEXT POSTER IS A *censored.7.4*


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Numner said:
			
		

> Banned because NEXT POSTER IS A *censored.7.4*


banned for saying a censored word.

D:


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not saying one.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for funny quotes.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an informative sig.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for freaking me out with his avatar.


----------



## kalinn (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for ending our conversation.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving me something to make a conversation out of D=


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a deserted forum.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having that awesome avatar


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a boring avatar; Sorry.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not finding my avatar hilarious.

walter and perry are epic.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being addicted to the forum games.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning Psycho.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an invisible post between mine and Psycho's.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for continual fast postin D:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned again for having an invisible post between mine and Psycho's.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a DA.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a DA.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing that I do have a DA.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for using an r in his name


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Psycho.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for using that ban excuse twice


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having mushroom hair.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning my bro.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being my fraternal twin.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being bros.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for being bros who you banned incorrectly so therefore you should be banned.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me.


----------



## muffun (Aug 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the one who banned you.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for banning for-


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still not being banned.


----------



## Hub12 (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me black.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having french tips and being a woman.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B7 for having a ghost in their sig. D:


----------



## Nightray (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Tudor being a brawl god.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a maniac.


----------



## Nightray (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing where your avi is from.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for not knowing where his avi is from


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for advertising FreeRice.Org in you sig


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for not enjoying freerice.org


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for saying I don't enjoy it(I do just didn't know what it was about)


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for not knowing i's a vocabulary test for fun/donating foodz


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for not knowing I ment "I didn't know what it was about" when I banned you for advertising it


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for confusing me/not understanding me

or b& for resetti


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having less than 1,000 posts.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in '09.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in '08.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for having +3,000 posts


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sig that I don't understand.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for not understanding the sig


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not explaining it to me.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for not grasping sameji's true form


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using an old meme.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for having multiple quotes in sig


----------



## dylpickle (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for typing stuff


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for glazing


----------



## dylpickle (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banded for having a nose


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for not realizing avi has no nose. !


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having pupils.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for lightning bolt action


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being banned.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for tumblr


----------



## dylpickle (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because it doesnt make sence


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for not spelling sense correctly


----------



## Nightray (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for correcting him.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being named Nightray. 8D


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being named Lisa.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for knowing my name. D:<


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being named Ricano.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 bein a newb lol


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for having a bear wearing thick glasses as your avi


----------



## Phoenix Days (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining on one of my friend's birthday.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for making me check a friend of mine's b-day, to see if i joined on theirs.  i didn't. :'(


----------



## Ricano (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a nancy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for being jealous


----------



## Ricano (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for being in the members11 group


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

ban3d 4 make1ing m3 sp34k n00b1hs!!11!1


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for 1337-speak


----------



## dylpickle (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a tbt account


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for joining a year ago


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for putting a 7 in your post


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for commenting on my lack of shifting


----------



## KoolKitteh (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for knowing why I banned you(I love this game =)   )


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for poryon-z being crazy


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*







You peek, you're banned.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for u raff u ruse


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> b7 for u raff u ruse


Banned for lack of proper grammar.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for not acknowledging the meme


----------



## Ricano (Aug 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a meme.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for b&ing


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for "b7" instead of "b&".


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for shifting


----------



## williamd (Aug 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& 4 b&ing b&ers


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for b7'ing


----------



## Ricano (Aug 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

bee sehven for bee sehven.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not speaking properly


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having crazy in his name.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for filling the fall.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a reason to ban you.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a reason to ban me.


----------



## Liv (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for asking people to donate bells to you.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for...uh...Having a Shooting Star as your Avatar.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b&


----------



## Callie (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having oil in your sig, oil killed becky!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for animaniacs


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 9, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

You're banned for overtaking me in the posts


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not realizing it took me less than a week to do so.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 9, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being amazing


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 9, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for calling me amazing

* Psychonaut bows*


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bowing

crazyredd45  sucks


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for beating their self up


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying b7


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying that I said B7 when I didn't.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a doctor.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me a silly hacker


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having 'Crazy' in your username.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because my laptop won't turn on.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a anime-eyed cousin.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for looking at my cousin. o.e


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being being lisa


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for going to live by the pc


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for reading my sig


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling me that i read your sig


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for flying around in their avatar


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for just standing there in your avi


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not knowing he's actually staring into your soul


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for scaring the cajoulies out of me


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying cajoulies


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling me what to say


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for inviting others to go swimming.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for bringing another topic into this one


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not letting two topics be friends.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying i said two topics couldn't live in peace and harmony


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for denying the truth.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pikashoe


----------



## williamd (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for eating at mcdonalds that time


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting so much forum gamez


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being buzz lightyear. Tee hee


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dissing the forum games.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for being a cowboy  lulwhut

b& for squirrels


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for condoning behaviors like bunny ribbon poking.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for typing words


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not addressing me as Captain Obvious.


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting to be called Captain Obvious


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for calling him obvious


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Wat. I didn't call him obvious.

Banned for thinking I called him obvious.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for banning you.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning


----------



## Ricano (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for vocaloid.


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for everything


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting as much as me


----------



## Ricano (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for inviting me to swim.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning me, for asking if you would like to swim.


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Mochacho said:
			
		

> Wat. I didn't call him obvious.
> 
> Banned for thinking I called him obvious.


Banned for calling me a guy.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for moaning at mochacho


----------



## Niya (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				CherryTree said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for not making it clear that you're a girl.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for quoting on this game


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being correct


----------



## Niya (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for agreeing with someone online


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for thinking i'm agreeing


----------



## Ricano (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not agreeing.


----------



## williamd (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for stuff lolwut


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for laughing


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for now having a good avi


----------



## Callie (Sep 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

BANNED BECAUSE YOU DIDN'T RAPE THE SHIFT KEY!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Sep 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for saying a naughty word


----------



## Callie (Sep 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stereotyping a word.


----------



## z189ack (Nov 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for me banning you.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning him you banning you him and stuff that nobody cares about...I like banana bread


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't know what the hell you just said.


----------



## Callie (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the best link ever in your sig. If it really is the best, find a universal way to advertise it! XD


----------



## Kyel (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me check out that stupid sig D:


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for thinking thats a waste of time


----------



## Kyel (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making fun of "Autistic Charmander" in your avi, real mature man.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not agreing with Kyel >.>


----------



## Kyel (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lol


----------



## Callie (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for fma


----------



## Kyel (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for sexual harassment, against  minors.


----------



## Callie (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for drug dealing. Did you honestly think I would believe you were giving the hamster a walk?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for hacking


----------



## Callie (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too lazy to type banned


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 14, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for not liking b7


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for replying to someone not kool, only reply to people who are kool, oh no, im not kool! Don't Reply to me!


----------



## Ricano (Nov 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for wuh


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a Walker fan, awesome...


----------



## Callie (Nov 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your avatar refuses to load on my computer.


----------



## Jake (Nov 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I had too much fun reading the first few hundred pagdms of this thread reading about all prehestoric members.
 Also banned because you're harbouring a fugative ane know of Dorothy's where-abouts!


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because...ummm...your wrong and Cherrytree is right, my display picture won't load on anyone's computer, not even mine!


----------



## Poppygold (Nov 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^Banned for loving walker but having the name "Mariorock09" =D


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being captain obvious...


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for using an old term


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being correct, here, have a cookie!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for giving me a cookie with nuts in it


----------



## Niya (Nov 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not liking cookies with...nevermind.

Banned for banning someone


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Nov 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning someone who banned someone.


----------



## Brad (Nov 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for banning someone who banned someone who banned somebody else.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a gamer dude


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for continuing the boring ban...wuh


----------



## Ricano (Nov 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me boring


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for having 5,131


----------



## Ricano (Nov 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for being krazy


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b7 for making a spelling mistake


----------



## Ricano (Nov 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& for thinking it was a mistake


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Nov 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no good reason.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for no reason


----------



## Niya (Nov 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B& for being a walker.


----------



## Callie (Nov 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being racist against parties that don't contain ripple. Jerk...


----------



## flabbergasted (Nov 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying ripple


----------



## Niya (Nov 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				CherryTree said:
			
		

> Banned for being racist against parties that don't contain ripple. Jerk...


Um, it was a quote from one of my favorite shows. I don't drink and I'm not a jerk. 

Banned for false assumptions. :l


----------



## Mariorock09 (Nov 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying that you don't drink or smoke


----------



## Ricano (Dec 1, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned fore being correct, for some reason, i can't get one...


----------



## Niya (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spelling "for" wrong


----------



## flabbergasted (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for editing your post a minute after you posted it XD


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a tree as a avatar.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having the england flag as your avatar ( don't reply with not having an avatar, i don't know how to get it to appear )


----------



## Yokie (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing how to make your avatar appear.


----------



## Kyel (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me lol.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being under the influence.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having anything to be banned for.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning people


----------



## Kyel (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for home movies


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for watching adult swim


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a username that starts "P"


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a Psycho Cupcake.


----------



## Niya (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

B& for not having a signature


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me because I had no signature when mine had inappropriate content.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 2, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having inappropriate content.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying inappropriate content! I crud, i said it too!


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason(ACC moderators).


----------



## flabbergasted (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not thinking of a reason to ban


----------



## Ricano (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for unfair banning.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being you.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for discouraging individualism


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for my banning reasons.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having infeasible reasons.


----------



## Niya (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a word that no one uses anymore. :S


----------



## Ricano (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a name that sounds like a man.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Ramona Flowers wearing a santa hat.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 3, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being slick.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for your name.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being LCA_Allstars.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for liking the fourth ELEVEN ALL THE WAY.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for commenting on my favourite Doctors, FIVE ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Callie (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Mochacho said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for not being able to take a joke  B)


----------



## Ricano (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having two left feet.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for using a quote from The Boy Does Nothing ( crud, i don't know the name of the song )


----------



## Niya (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				CherryTree said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for thinking a can't take a joke.


----------



## Niya (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Ricano said:
			
		

> Banned for having a name that sounds like a man.


Banned for criticizing my name.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Mochacho, your supposed to ban the person ABOVE you, not a post thats, what? 5 posts above!

Banned for not being able to play a game properly.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason >:J


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for dodgers blue


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bland black >:3


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for a lion

Psychonaut is in the car


----------



## Thunder (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stealing Rawrshack's hat.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for loving lbp so much


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a Psychonaut character not being included in your avatar,


----------



## Ricano (Dec 4, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning someone for no reason


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying wuh


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lying, i didn't say wuh...crud...


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for accusing me of lying...you liar


----------



## Ricano (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being on the moon.


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being on the moon


----------



## Ricano (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you're ghey.


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned cuz you're a lesbian


----------



## Ricano (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you wish you were a lesbian.


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you lie


----------



## Ricano (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

no way
banned for accusing me of lying.


----------



## Princess (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for accusing me of accusing you of lying when you really where lying you liar


----------



## Ricano (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for confusing me.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning people :S


----------



## Marcus (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning the person above.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a human.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being a human.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I want you to be banned >


----------



## Marcus (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting me to be banned


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for believing my stupid jokes.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for believing that I believed your stupid jokes.


----------



## Niya (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for believing that he believed that you believed his stupid joke. :S


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the person above for no reason, you remind me of a dumb mod on Droidz.org


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you copied the catch-phrase of an AC character.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 5, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having a catchphrase.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for coming up with a come back to get him to shut up about me liking the character Walker off Animal Crossing


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Walker is dating Nook.


----------



## Kyel (Dec 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Beastliality.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a K in his name.


----------



## Kyel (Dec 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having issues with the letter "K".


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are made in May 3 2010


----------



## Chimera (Dec 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're an insect.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Dec 6, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning people.


----------



## Callie (Dec 8, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're the secret father of my illegitimate child.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 8, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned.


----------



## Callie (Dec 8, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not giving a reason to my ban.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 8, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for questioning their ban.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 9, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned 4 not enuff dodgerblue


----------



## Trundle (Dec 9, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause you write in blue.


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing this game after you've been banned


----------



## Marcus (Dec 10, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a tree


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 10, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Golden Axe.


----------



## Callie (Dec 10, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for friend codes.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 11, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're a cherry.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a display picture with BIG...yeah...


----------



## Thunder (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Mariorock09 said:
			
		

> Banned for having a display picture with BIG...yeah...


Eyes?

Banned for thinking big eyes are bad.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

not the eyes! the bre- im not going to say.

Banned for thinking I was talking about Eyes


----------



## Thunder (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Mariorock09 said:
			
		

> not the eyes! the bre- im not going to say.
> 
> Banned for thinking I was talking about Eyes


So, what were you staring a- :O

Banned for staring at her chest, and not her eyes.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

 im so rude

Banned for finally realizing where i was looking at in 2 posts, take a cookie


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Astrea is my woman!


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your in Members3


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are also in Members3.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 13, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're in Members4.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for talking about Members3 and Members4


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the reason you banned the other person.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making a good point


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a weird ban reason.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for OBJECTION!


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 15, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for referencing Phoenix Wright.

(Which is awesome)


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being awesome because you think Phoenix Wright is awesome! Watch Dexterboy's Phoenix Wright: Bull**** Evolved! Its funny! Sorry for the cursing


----------



## Callie (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for apologizing. We don't do that in this house young lady.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pick-a-shoe.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for yams.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lols


----------



## Yokie (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being member 12,049.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for pizza.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being slow.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not continuing my thread


----------



## Yokie (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing I am tired at 11 pm.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not understanding what i meant


----------



## Ricano (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for derp.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for derpiderp.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for herpiderpiderp


----------



## Callie (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for milking a dead cow.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for fruit.


----------



## muffun (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b& 4 boondox


----------



## Phil (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for muffun


----------



## Ricano (Dec 16, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for filet mignon


----------



## Callie (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for I'm too tired to think of a good reason.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for fatigue


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having someone with an Afro as your display picture


----------



## Phil (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because thats a show called boondocks


----------



## Ricano (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being correct


----------



## Callie (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not rewarding intelligence.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being too awesome for the Earth.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for '09.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for reminding me that theres an 09 in my username...


----------



## Yokie (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for remembering.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for remindimg me that i remembered that my username has 09 in it.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Youtube.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for reminding me that i have a youtube account and that i was too lazy to name my town something kool


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for rambling on too long


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a friend of a friend named Slick...i think


----------



## Marcus (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for watisthisidonteven


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for watisthisidontevenknowaboutmypooh


----------



## Nightray (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for poop


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making a lame ban. whats with those stupid random ones-wait. that WAS an insult


----------



## Chimera (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for insulting someone.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for making me feel down


----------



## Chimera (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being so sensitive.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a avatar of Ness humping his bike seat


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for all the banning reasons mentioned in this thread!


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

:O NOOOOOO! I'LL MISS YOU TBT! *fades into darkness*

Replacement of Mariorock09: banned for not making a good ban


----------



## Ricano (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a replacement.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being on the 666th page, oh wait, that's me too.

Ness does not look like he's doing that. :/


----------



## Callie (Dec 17, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Wiiland


----------



## Chimera (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

;(


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for ;(


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for all the ban reasons in this thread and any ban reason that can be thought of,


----------



## Chimera (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for any reason that can't be thought of.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for any reason mentioned in this thread, any reason that can be thought of, any reason that can not be thought of, any reason that can be half thought of, and Miz because he is AWESOME!


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me ban you.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

b&.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for zat.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for ACCF Friend Code
    0775-9474-7491
ACCF Name
    Slyze
ACCF Town
    Yamville
Note About Town and FC
    I'm not so much online as I used to be, but I will gladly accept a visit.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not staying topic :/


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for whining about it


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not listening to him


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not shutting up


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being butthurt


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for actually making sense


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying that!


----------



## Ricano (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posted image.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Ricano said:
			
		

> Banned for posted image.


 Banned because it is not there.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				LCA_Allstars said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you failed.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you are correct


----------



## Chimera (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being politically incorrect.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being annoying


----------



## Ricano (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being mean.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying what I was just thinking.


----------



## KoolKitteh (Dec 18, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being right and me not caring.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your signature contains Toon Link.


----------



## Princess (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an orange username.


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a good taste in music.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for complimenting someone else.


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't know you.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't know you either.


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I kind of know you


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I kind have know you too.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 19, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't know any of you strangers.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being too awesome for this site


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being Member3


----------



## Callie (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining 10/18/09, because that date has no significance.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for putting the date in MM/AA/YY and because your kool like most of the people on this awesome site


----------



## fitzy (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a lick ass.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying ass.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Slickyrider said:
			
		

> Banned for saying ass.


^


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 20, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ChimeraGilbert said:
			
		

> Slickyrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because ^^


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for doubling what Gilbert said


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being 09, get with the times, it's almost 2011.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for cherries.


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for earth


----------



## Yokie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a rock.


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for living in Yamville.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pointing out my wrongess.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having the almighty spoiler.


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your last post only contained one sentence.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting my join date wrong xP


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning Cherrytree for his abn that was like, 1 or 2 pages ago... I'm gonna get a ban for talking about pages aren't I? And asking...OM*G PARADOX?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for getting mad -.-


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone for getting mad.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for breasteses


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spelling "breasts" wrong.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because it was intentional.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I know that.


----------



## Mariorock09 (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning the same person more then once


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking I'm a guy.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not considering my amazing link for a cheap Earthbound game.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for reminding me of


----------



## Chimera (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me unable to respond to that.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for (kind of) responding to it anyway.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making a point.


----------



## Callie (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for posting 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Ricano said:
			
		

> Banned for reminding me of


Banned for reminding me of Harold and the Purple Crayon.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 21, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for mentioning what I was thinking but never said.


----------



## Callie (Dec 22, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking


----------



## Ricano (Dec 22, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for thinking of banning him for thinking.


----------



## Callie (Dec 22, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for defending him.


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 22, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Cherrytrees


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 22, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Fillfalls.


----------



## Callie (Dec 22, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no swearing


----------



## Chimera (Dec 23, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having so many Pikachus.


----------



## Callie (Dec 24, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for spongebob.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 24, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for two kawaii Pikachus wearing santa hats.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 24, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting on xmas eve


----------



## Chimera (Dec 24, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not spelling out Christmas.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 24, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm Jewish.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 24, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Hanukkah before us.


----------



## Callie (Dec 25, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for your post count of 69.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 25, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being no longer right about that.


Edit: I didn't even get the 69 joke until I looked it up a few months ago. :/


----------



## Callie (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being slow on the times


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I got my presents...a month before you guys.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Hanukkah was over before Christmas.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having ness in your avatar


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Samus and Goku fighting in your signature.


----------



## Callie (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing Okami.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Pikachus wearing kimonos.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for playing Okami.


----------



## Callie (Dec 26, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning him for the same reason I banned him.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me feel old with your "get with the times" joke.


----------



## Callie (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for feeling old.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I feel young.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning her for a reason that has nothing to do with her.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for banning without getting permission to ban


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Blizzard Customer Support sucks.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you should use Blizzard Downloader, it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because........... oh why do I even bother anymore?


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 27, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Slickyrider said:
			
		

> Banned because you should use Blizzard Downloader, it's worth it in the end.


Banned because I used it.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 28, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you used it


----------



## Callie (Dec 28, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning without insurance


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 28, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for promoting insurance.


----------



## Callie (Dec 28, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for demoting insurance.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 28, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because 15 minutes could save you 15% or more on car insurance.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 28, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for psychic abilities.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 28, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for lack of psychic abilities


----------



## TheExhale (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for questioning lack of psycic abilities


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for questioning his questioning of lack of psychic abilities.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning someone for questioning someone's questioning of lack of psychic abilities.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for blowing my psychic mind.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using the word "psychic".


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for licking riders


----------



## Chimera (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for filling fallers.


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for chimering gilberts


----------



## Yokie (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for red fruits that looks like berries that grows in a tree as a pair and having it as a username.


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a username that I don't understand so I can't think of a good ban using it.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for a good thing.


----------



## Mark (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being too cool. <:B


----------



## Manu (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for doing a smiley face that look like a happy beaver


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hiding behind a snowman.


----------



## Manu (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^banned for telling me i'm banned and for not liking people who hides behind snowmen. snowmen are AWESOME!


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for assuming things


----------



## Manu (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

XD


----------



## Chimera (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a sweet signature.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for discovering the universe.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Nook is the only one on the list.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Mickey Mouse


----------



## Chimera (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bouncing pachyderms.


----------



## Phil (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for "discovering the universe"


----------



## Chimera (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Someone else just said that.

But... banned for a forbidden NES


----------



## Phil (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ChimeraGilbert said:
			
		

> Someone else just said that.
> 
> But... banned for a forbidden NES


(un)
banned because I didn't know


----------



## Ricano (Dec 29, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because this is the only level.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your the Shaman.


----------



## Slickyrider (Dec 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I am.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're running out of reasons to ban.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in charge.


----------



## Callie (Dec 30, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for trying to "bring down the man"


----------



## Hasfarr The Great (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a cat


btw, I'm on another forum, and we have the exact same game


----------



## Chimera (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being new.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for:


----------



## Manu (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for posting pictures


----------



## Callie (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I love the shade of blue of the girl's hair in your avatar


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for the cute Pikachu in your sig.


----------



## Callie (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because now your name is green.


----------



## OJ. (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Ban'd due to being born in the 1990's.


----------



## Callie (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I just realized Justin Bieber looks like/is wearing lipstick in your avi.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a red rock.


----------



## Hasfarr The Great (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a green goose.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a silly goose.


----------



## Callie (Dec 31, 2010)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for discriminating against birds.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because it's not 2011 here yet.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because it is now.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are good


----------



## Entei Slider (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you ruined the TBT peoples choice awards.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because he absolutely did.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being slicky.


----------



## Callie (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I missed/haven't seen the TBT awards


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you didn't win anything.


----------



## Manu (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having boobs. big ones. at least your avatar does lol


----------



## Callie (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I'm procrastinating


----------



## Chimera (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because me too D:


----------



## Manu (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you joined in 2010


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a being a giant hypocrite just now.


----------



## Manu (Jan 1, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for telling the truth. heh.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for good sigs.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for taking the pacman ghost out of your siggy):


----------



## Ricano (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

I need it again D=

Banned for reminding me


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning me for reminding you.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for  again


----------



## Manu (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

and banned for  too


----------



## Chimera (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for hiding behind a snowman.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stopping the  chain

(P.S. next poster ban me for  , please)


----------



## Chimera (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for wanting it to continue.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not wanting  to continue

(ban me for  , please)


----------



## Manu (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

well, then, if you wish so, banned for    :3


----------



## Yokie (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for fulfilling wishes.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no


----------



## Callie (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Chimera (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cat in your avatar that looks just like mine.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

^ Banned for discovering the universe.


----------



## Manu (Jan 2, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the 1 000 000 000 000th person telling him the same thing in this topic XD


----------



## Callie (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for reading other pages in this topic.


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for.. uh.. nothing.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Manu said:
			
		

> banned for having boobs. big ones. at least your avatar does lol


Banned because I'm a 13 year old boy.


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not having boobies then


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because there are striking similarities between males and females, many of which I want to figure out the science behind.


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i know


----------



## Yokie (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you know.


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because u got a link in a spoiler.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saving grass.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not saving grass.


----------



## Callie (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a common name.


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being a apple tree. even if i prefer cherries.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a coconut.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being medium rare.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for.. well I don't know you haha.


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being my brand of heroin


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not being banned already


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because Pally should be the next moderator.


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because that's a lie.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't know who this pally person is everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not knowing who Pally is.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Everyone is banned because I said so........!!!


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for banning everyone.


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because you're someone too and you said so


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned cause you're banned


----------



## Chimera (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being banned before and not listening.


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because im banned


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

and now im banning myself. BANNED! BANNED!!


----------



## Chimera (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trying to ban me because I'm invincible >


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned foe being invincible


----------



## Chimera (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being vulnerable.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a lulz avatar.


----------



## Manu (Jan 3, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being named Brandon


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having a spoiler on your sig.


----------



## Manu (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a total hypocrite rtight now.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not starting your sentence with a capital letter.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a small signature.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a wordless signature.


----------



## Manu (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not seeing the name in the signature


----------



## Chimera (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because it isn't a word.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because anything's a word.


----------



## Callie (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being fancy.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for cats.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dvdgmhkitbvjhkeht.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being so kind as to post on my thread.


----------



## GenoFan (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having Ness & friends as an avatar.


----------



## Manu (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having dinosaur and vocano videos in your signature


----------



## Ricano (Jan 4, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a city of souls.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 5, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not residing in a city of souls.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 5, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for having an avatar with big bewbs xD


----------



## Callie (Jan 5, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because he's banned for that a lot already.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 5, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a layered spoiler in your signature.


----------



## Callie (Jan 5, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for stalking my signature.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 5, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for cute chus.


----------



## Callie (Jan 5, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I don't know what chus means.


----------



## Manu (Jan 5, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because u dunno what chus are. theyre actually pikachews. i think


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you are speaking in horribly fractured English.


----------



## Manu (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because it was actually what I wanted to do lol


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for doing what you want to do.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having someone who I don't know in your avi. >:c


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because i said so


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a psychotic astronaut!


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being robotic.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a FF sig

(P.S. Final Fantasy is extremely boring!!!!)


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling a game I've never played before boring.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for trevor 2010.


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not giving proper credit to the person who did your FFXIII sig.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because he doesn't visit this forum.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for joining before me

(P.S. FF is still boring)


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I agree.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for agreeing with me


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned because I wish your avi was just a tad bit taller so it wouldn't look scrunched up.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not playing AC anymore.


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your name is green.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're a Red Rock.


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a hole. 


<small><small>lol</small></small>


----------



## Chimera (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Both of you banned for having old guys in your avatars.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're a pedophile for having three little kids in your avatar.


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for a reason that made me laugh


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I made you laugh.


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for link


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for... uh.... hmm... I'll come back to that one.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not having a reason.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Banned because you're a pedophile for having three little kids in your avatar.


I don't think I can be a pedophile if they're the same age as me. lol

^ Banned for being made of particles.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ChimeraGilbert said:
			
		

> ACCF18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know Ness is like... 6 or 8 years old? lol

And banned because you're the same age as them.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because he's 13-14 and you didn't know that.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your wrong.


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being right


----------



## Ricano (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a homo-sapien.


----------



## Princess (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for belonging to kingdom animalia


----------



## Chimera (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Banned because your wrong.


http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/588301-earthbound/48168606
Banned for being WRONG >


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being alive


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being dead.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for using a word that rhymes with treason.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a cute sig.


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for green


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for winning the slots (check your post count).


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

lol.

Banned for pointing out my loot


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not sharing your lute :'(


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for no  in your post


----------



## OJ. (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for child prostitution.


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a "Belieber"


----------



## OJ. (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being meemish. Ewwww!


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for calling me meemish! T.T


----------



## OJ. (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*




			
				Mochacho said:
			
		

> Banned for calling me meemish! T.T


Banned for believing that Leslie is a male name.


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your siggy is adorable


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an equally adorable siggy.


----------



## OJ. (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not being an Asian porn star.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a Justin Bieber fan.


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for holding a cane.


----------



## OJ. (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for flattery. =o


----------



## OJ. (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for making me frown~


----------



## Niya (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for frowning


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a ''lolwut'' icon

CherryTree has the cutest sig of TBT.


----------



## OJ. (Jan 6, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in 2010


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not joining in 2010


----------



## GenoFan (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned from having a disturbing man stare at you as an avatar.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being related to me.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for pissing on life.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're proudly presented on Earth.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having ACCF on your name


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for  <ENTER EPIC SIGNATURE HERE>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a purple name


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Manu (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for not editing your post


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being a noob


----------



## Chimera (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for saying such a thing.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for head-boogie


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for still having a Santa hat on your avatar.


----------



## Niya (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for shimmering.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being purple


----------



## Niya (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Dragonball Z


----------



## Chimera (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being indeed female.


----------



## Niya (Jan 7, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for bike ugrade


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you saw what I did there.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because I didn't.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being proudly presented on Earth.


----------



## Manu (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned just for fun


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for giving a less than decent reason for banning him.


----------



## Manu (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for being right


----------



## Chimera (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in the city of souls.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

banned for living in wiiland


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because you're a fossil.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a hole that is shimmering.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being a horrible fruit tree.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for blue sky.


----------



## Callie (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an insect, I kind of want to crush you.


----------



## Callie (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being an insect, I kind of want to crush you.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not playing ACCF anymore.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for not playing ACCF anymore.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a very bored looking Link in your signature.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 8, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having a very bored looking Link in your signature.


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your name in ACCF is the last name of an annoying kid in my grade.


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned because your name in ACCF is the last name of an annoying kid in my grade.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an almighty spoiler.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having an almighty spoiler.


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having two links in your sig.


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for having two links in your sig.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for taking by yours truly.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for taking by yours truly.


----------



## Niya (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dat spoiler.


----------



## Niya (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for dat spoiler.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in Members6


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in Members6


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for refusing to be online on ACCF unless asked.


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for refusing to be online on ACCF unless asked.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for looking forward to 3DS Animal Crossing.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for looking forward to 3DS Animal Crossing.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the biggest Zelda fan in TBT.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being the biggest Zelda fan in TBT.


----------



## ~Shadow Frost~ (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

 Banned for falling over a backpack.


----------



## ~Shadow Frost~ (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

 Banned for falling over a backpack.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Bowser.


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for Bowser.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in 2009


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for joining in 2009


----------



## Chimera (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being made of particles.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being made of particles.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in charge of your town.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 9, 2011)

*The "You're Banned" Game*

Banned for being in charge of your town.


----------



## Hasfarr The Great (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for not playing this game for six days.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 16, 2011)

Banned for being my friend.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for wanting the Secret-Rare Mama Luigi card.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 17, 2011)

banned because you know someone will ask for that picture eventually


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Numner (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for no real reason for banning.


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned because I love your avi.


----------



## JerkCum (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned because you have no avi


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 17, 2011)

Banned for....your....username...

/lolthismakessense


----------



## Westie (Jan 18, 2011)

Banned for liking cheese.


----------



## izakthegoomba (Jan 20, 2011)

^Banned for no reason whatsoever


----------



## Chimera (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for being a goomba. I stomp your head


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned for getting 100 points


----------



## TheExhale (Jan 20, 2011)

Banned because Chuck Norris says you should be.


----------



## Callie (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for not inhaling.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 21, 2011)

Banned for no longer being a delicious tree of the prunus avium.


----------



## Callie (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for making me feel guilty. And for no longer being the last name of an annoying kid in my grade.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for having a rebellious cat in your signature.


----------



## Callie (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned because I just changed my signature so you are currently incorrect.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for having poetry in your signature. And a miserably confused bunny.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for cat planet.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for 666 posts! D: D: D: D: D:


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh snap! Banned because you are no longer discovering the universe


----------



## FallChild (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for losing the game.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned because your brother squashes koalas in his free time D:


----------



## Chimera (Jan 29, 2011)

Callie said:


> Oh snap! Banned because you are no longer discovering the universe



I found freakin' Cat Planet! I just discovered some universe right there! Banned because I will now fix your obsessive compulsive needs.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for making me happy despite insulting me. And cat planet is good, but it's nothing compared to the whole universe. If you go to a convention of scientists, and you say, "I discovered Cat planet" they'll say, "Oh, that's nice." But if you say, "I discovered the whole goddamn  universe." They'll be like, "Damn. You tight dawg."


----------



## Chimera (Jan 29, 2011)

(Sorry, I didn't mean to insult you, I was just joking around) Banned for giving me a little for fortitude to go out there and prove the existence of negative black holes along with the whole universe.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2011)

(I was only kidding myself, I was not really insulted  ) Banned because I love your new signature.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for having a motivating avatar.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned because you're from Eagleland and eagles are the devil's children.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 29, 2011)

(I'll keep that in mind next time I play angry birds) Banned for not knowing that Eagleland ironically doesn't inhabit any eagles.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 29, 2011)

banned for cat pla net.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned for joining on the first day of summer.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2011)

Banned because Eagleland's name is misleading.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for being absolutely right.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned because Jeremy got incredibly old and passes TBT down onto hid child, and then Jeremy's child had children, then Jeremy died, then everyone on TBT was dead (because they all got old, too) so then Jeremy's child child banned everyone on TBT


----------



## Chimera (Jan 30, 2011)

Banned for thinking that Jeremy will die.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2011)

But he will


----------



## Chimera (Jan 30, 2011)

No he won't. Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Callie (Jan 31, 2011)

Banned for escaping your ban.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 31, 2011)

banned for confusing me with a name change.

and for not being in chat.


----------



## Callie (Jan 31, 2011)

banned because I forgot there was a chat thingymabob on this site


----------



## Chimera (Feb 1, 2011)

Banned because nothing really happens in the chat anyways.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Feb 2, 2011)

b& for not liking chat


----------



## Chimera (Feb 2, 2011)

Banned for being crazy.


----------



## Callie (Feb 3, 2011)

Banned for being sane.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 3, 2011)

Banned for being axiomatic.


----------



## Callie (Feb 3, 2011)

Banned for making me go to dictionary.com


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because you posted and TBT didn't notice.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because I got really confused.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not being cognitive enough to grasp the current situation.


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned for pertaining both fancy and shmancy qualities.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned for making me lol.


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned because loling is illegal in some regions of TBT.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 6, 2011)

b& because tl;dr ur post


----------



## Chimera (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## Callie (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned for not connecting your account to skype.


----------



## mrena (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned for having only a half evil number as your avatar.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned for being a puny Junior member.


----------



## mrena (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned for calling me puny, even though I've been here longer.


----------



## Callie (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned because your friend code lacks both a 6 and a 7.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 8, 2011)

Banned for having the word "siggy" in your siggy.


----------



## Callie (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 9, 2011)

Banned for not thoroughly explaining why you think that.


----------



## Callie (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned because I like to keep my bans short, sweet, and to the point. If you give them too much detail, someone might notice a loophole in your ban, and then they will no longer be banned.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 11, 2011)

Banned for defending your banning technique.


----------



## nooky13 (Feb 12, 2011)

banned for being a senior member


----------



## Chimera (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for being avatar-less.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for a reason...


----------



## Callie (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for not telling us the origins of your graph.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for being half not evil.


----------



## Callie (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for not letting me be mixed, for wanting me to be either full evil or full good. Racist.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 12, 2011)

Banned for not knowing what racism is.


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for insulting my intelligence. I are so smart.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for thinking smart is part of your intelligence.


----------



## Callie (Feb 14, 2011)

Banned because if you don't shut up I'll **** your skull in six days. With a combination lock.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 14, 2011)

Banned because I'm about to wring your skinny little trash-eating neck!


----------



## Callie (Feb 14, 2011)

Banned because I'm about to wear cleats and play hopscotch on your face.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 14, 2011)

Banned because I'm about to slip some gasoline down your throat and light a match in it.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 15, 2011)

Ban because that sounds kinda painful


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2011)

Banned because I'm about to make Chimera step on a lego while barefoot. TRUE PAIN RIGHT THERE.

And Ron, you're also banned for breaking this long chain of gruesome death threats.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 15, 2011)

(I'm assuming someone hurt their-self today) Banned because I'm about to de-bone you to see if there's a soul in your body.


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2011)

Banned because I'm about to send my pack of rabid wolverines to rip your body to shreds.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned because I going to send my pack of rabid spidermen after you destroy you spider-style.


----------



## Callie (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned because I'm about to call my ninja army to slowly slice off your head. While rapping.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned because you're good.


----------



## Cold Penis (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for not having a CLEAR yet.


----------



## Callie (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for complimenting me.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm about to pick your eyes out with pliers and then shove broken glass down your throat while you're being rick rolled.


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to lock you in a room with 1,000 giant, 80 ton gorillas who all want to mate with you.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to pry your eyes open, tie you up, and toss you in a room showing nothing but Glee on TV.


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to lock you in a room and put a microchip in your brain that plays Justin Bieber music 24/7. And I am going to do the surgery with no medication and as many chain saws as possible.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm gonna pull your limbs off one by one and shove spears into the empty sockets.


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm to kick you in the balls with a steel toed boot, and then rip out your intestines and then make you skip rope with them.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned because I will knife you in the eyes, then stick a sword so far down your throat that it comes out your **** and then I'll shish kabob the rest of the sword with your organs.


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned because I'll take control of your hand so it always sticks itself into your throat so you can't breathe. And you'll puke. A lot. And the other hand, which will have a spiked glove on it, will smack you.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to take over your mind and make you build your own shank to stab yourself, and then I'll make you jump in a barrel of flesh-eating acid.


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to drop kick you so hard that you'll be burned by the atmosphere, and then go into space and land in a black hole, where you'll feel every single atom of you break apart, and it will last an eternity.

If you want an idea of what the pain is like, just ask your mother what it was like raising you. They'll be about equal.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2011)

(That's not exactly what would happen in a black hole but I'll give you a mulligan) Banned because everyone you love is waiting to throw rocks at you, spit on you, and torture you while they taunt you.


----------



## Callie (Feb 19, 2011)

(Oh wait, isn't that what would happen if there was no gravity or something? I dunno, my science teacher two years ago told me that that would happen when something bad happens, but I don't remember the event  ) 

Banned because I'm going to give you the worst Charlie horse ever, and you will feel it in every part of your body.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2011)

(You would be spaghettified, and all your atoms would separate, that's part of what happens) Banned because I will make you sleep on a rock so your back hurts.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to shoot you.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 20, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to confront, subdue, and pummel you.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to seduce you, make you take me out to the nicest restaurant in town, order the most expensive thing on the menu, and make you pay for all of it. This will happen on all of our dates until you end up being a bum on the street. When that happens, I will kick you with my stilettos into a manhole.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think so! Banned because I'm going to lock you in a room with you seeing nothing but giygas until you go into a spasmodic epilepsy, and your mind has officially been raped.


----------



## Callie (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh yeah! Well you are so banned because I'm going to back the truck up on your face. Many times. I'll also have a team of fire footed marathon runners run across you.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for using a rabbit in your signiture IN VIEN


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for having played a 3DS (and not steeling it  ).


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 21, 2011)

BANNED for thinking I would steal it.

and that I didn't ? w?


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for not properly introducing the Slenderman. You should say, "Hello, this is my friend, the slenderman". You make him sound like a monster.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned for boring me with this platitudinous threat theme.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because I saw you kick a puppy in the face last week :O


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because you would have no idea if that was me. :[


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because you seem like the kind of guy who would kick a puppy in the face during his free time.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because the only reason I would do that is because of some sort of good reason, like it being evil, or it was actually a pervert in a puppy suit.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because puppy is so last season, hamster suits are thing that's hip with the pervs these days!


----------



## Chimera (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because you would know. Lol just kidding.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2011)

Banned because that's what I thought, now get back in line soldier.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 22, 2011)

Banned for making me a soldier suddenly.


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

Banned because your first thought wasn't, "Score! I get to defend my country now! Eat that suckers!"


----------



## Chimera (Feb 22, 2011)

Banned because that was my first thought.


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

Banned because you're lying.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 23, 2011)

Banned because you're partially incorrect.


----------



## Callie (Feb 23, 2011)

Banned because I was partially correct.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned because I rest my case.


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for resting on the job.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 24, 2011)

^ Banned for having 2 sigs


----------



## Chimera (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for having a problem with 2 signatures.


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned for not typing out the word 'two'.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 24, 2011)

Banned because if you type plz because it's shorter than please, then I will type no because it's shorter than yes.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned for banning someone while your banned


----------



## Chimera (Feb 25, 2011)

Banned for doing the same.


----------



## Callie (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned because plz is for sissies xD.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned for being right.


----------



## Callie (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned for not posting at 10 o'clock exactly.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned for... BEING BANNED


----------



## Callie (Feb 26, 2011)

Banned for banning when you don't have the right to.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for not being as cat planety as me.


----------



## Callie (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned because my mom is a cat, so I am half cat, so I have more cats then you. You may have the planet, but you are still no cat.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for not being a dog person


----------



## Chimera (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for not admiring the fact that I was raised by all the cats on cat planet and have learned their ways.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Chimera (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for banning the right person.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for a reason.


----------



## Callie (Feb 27, 2011)

Banned for 1/2 a reason.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for 13.434589087644565231535332% of a reason.


----------



## Callie (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for getting mathy on me.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for moving from my father to Brooklyn.


----------



## Callie (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because it wasn't him, it was me. I just couldn't stand it anymore, I hope you'll forgive me some day.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because I would rather not talk about that subject.


----------



## ShadoMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned because the reasons are getting to serious now.


----------



## Callie (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for living in the same state as me.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for living in the same state as him.


----------



## Callie (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for not living in the same state as the all mighty ShadoMaster.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 1, 2011)

Banned for assuming that I don't live in NY.


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for assuming I assumed something.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned for assuming something that shouldn't be assumed.


----------



## Callie (Mar 5, 2011)

Banned because I'm too lazy to think of a reason.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned for being a bum.


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned because at least I'm a bum with internet access


----------



## marioallstar (Mar 7, 2011)

banned for not being a mac person


----------



## Chimera (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned for advertising the mac all over this forum.


----------



## Callie (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned for assuming s/he was advertising the mac. S/he could've been advertising a mac, or this mac. Why assume the mac?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 7, 2011)

Banned because this is at least the second time (s)he has showed suspicious affection for the mac, plus the signature.


----------



## Callie (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned for making me notice the signature.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned for noticing a little late.


----------



## Callie (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because it's better late then never.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned because that doesn't apply when killing someone.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for having a violent mind.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for a violent heart.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for violent eyes.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for a violent nose.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for a violent finger nail.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for a violent scapula.


----------



## Callie (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for a violent trachea.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2011)

Banned for a violent tibias.


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for having a violent funny bone.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for having a violent pisiform.


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for violent atoms compose you.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for violent subatomic fundamental neutrino.


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for violent up quarks.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 11, 2011)

^Banned for banning others with violent organs.


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned because up quarks aren't organs.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 11, 2011)

^Banned for correcting me


----------



## Callie (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned for needing to have been corrected.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 11, 2011)

^Banned for making up a reason to Ban me


----------



## Chimera (Mar 11, 2011)

Banned using a generic reason to ban.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 11, 2011)

^ Banned for not using the " ^ " key.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned because you don't need to do that.


----------



## Callie (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned for not overworking by not using the ^ key.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned for having the potential to be president.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 13, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Banned because I said so.
Happy?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned because you lack the repetitive participation on this thread, and therefore are my subordinate in this thread. So to speak.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 13, 2011)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Callie (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because as long as you vote for me to be president, you'll be okay.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because as long as I'm your campaign manager, you'll be president.


----------



## Callie (Mar 14, 2011)

Banned because as long as I'm president, you'll be happy.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned because you'll be pretty happy too if you're president.


----------



## Callie (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned for being right.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned for being left.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned for being diagonal.


----------



## Callie (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for being up.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for being only half evil. Make up your mind!


----------



## Chimera (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for having a problem with mediety decisions.


----------



## Callie (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for breathing.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for blinking.


----------



## Callie (Mar 16, 2011)

Banned for assuming I have eyes to blink with.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for assuming I have lungs/gills to breath with.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because if you're a chimera, you don't need to breathe. (I think)


----------



## Chimera (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because you're right, I'm a mechanical chimera.


----------



## Callie (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for being adorable and scary at the same time.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for pointing out my contradicting features.


----------



## Callie (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned for being offline.


----------



## Callie (Mar 18, 2011)

Banned because I still had TBT open, I just wasn't on it.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because "oh sure... whatever you say..."


----------



## Callie (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because I was telling the truth.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because your green light should've been on.


----------



## Callie (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because TBT is allowed to make mistakes sometimes.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 19, 2011)

Banned because websites shouldn't make mistakes without admitting them.


----------



## Callie (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned because TBT is easily embarrassed.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned because TBT needs more confidence.


----------



## Rosie (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for discovering planets


----------



## Callie (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for having an adorable avatar.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 20, 2011)

Banned for having cognizance on what is adorable.


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because I just realized that cat planet has a bunch of random squares on it.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for not noticing that the squares make a cat face.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because I hadn't posted in this thread for a while.


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for pointing out the trespasser's flaw.


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because constructive criticism is a good thing.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned because its not always good...


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because as long as constructive is in front of it, it is good.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because castigating would be what is not always good.


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because I don't know what you're talking about. Castigating people is my favorite past time! But of course, I do it constructively, so it makes it okay.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because assuming constructive is a positive term, and castigate is a negative term, that would make your phrase an oxymoron.


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2011)

Banned because oxymorons are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for reaching Page 728 in this thread.


----------



## Callie (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned because you helped accomplish this.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for increasing the size of this page.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Callie (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for polar bears drinking coke.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 23, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Banned for banning.


 Banned for using the same stale, overused, trite, cliche, platitudinous, cop-out reason to ban someone on this thread.

@Callie Banned for assuming that stuff is coke.


----------



## Callie (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned because I don't have a strong enough microscope to read the label.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for not thinking it was Mountain Dew. Cuz it is. Cuz I said so. Yeah, whatcha gonna do about it?


----------



## Callie (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for having no proof.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for banning me who banned a banner.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for two w's.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for not knowing that I never make sense.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned because you might mean that your username is Chimera but your avatar isn't a red monster with a button on it's back and a bird on it's head,which might not make sense.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 24, 2011)

Unfortunately their is no reason to ban you, but I'm gonna


----------



## MasterC (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned for Laziness.


----------



## Pokeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned for figuring me out


----------



## MasterC (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned if you haven't  noticed that the Nintendo 3DS comes out this Sunday in the U.S.A


----------



## Callie (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because location doesn't mean your current location, it means which country are you in (I think).


----------



## MasterC (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because I did say a country.


----------



## Callie (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because I don't see it.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned because it's an abbreviation for the United States of Amarica which is a country.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 25, 2011)

Banned for being geographically smart. What does U.A.E. stand for? (Without Googleing)


----------



## Chimera (Mar 26, 2011)

Banned because it stands for United Arab something something.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because it stands for U Animated Electron.


----------



## TheExhale (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because it REALLY stands for  Underpants Are Epic


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned for failing. United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because I was 2/3 right.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned because you weren't 100% right.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned for hogging 2 pieces of cake.


----------



## Callie (Mar 27, 2011)

Banned for not being quick enough to sneak a slice.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because I'd rather have pie anyway.


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because you could've sold the cake for pie money.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because no one I know would buy a piece of cake.


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because the people you know have bad taste.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because your only half evil.


----------



## TheExhale (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for banning off topic.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because you'll run out of air if you exhale too much.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because I clicked on that cat planet link and whatched those videos of the Cat planet game.


----------



## TheExhale (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because I didnt.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because you should. You REALLY should.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because it's a trap.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned because your wrong. :/


----------



## Callie (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for not give ":/" a nose.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 28, 2011)

Banned for making lol for some reason.


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for not saying "me".


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because none of you seem to be proofreading.


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because your post count is so close to being 123. A little too close...


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because it will never be 123 again.


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for making me sad.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for making me go


----------



## Callie (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for not herping.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for not slurping


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because I don't like cats.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because cats are the cutest creatures you'll ever see.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for being SO right.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned for lying. Dogs are cooler and cuter. Cats have claws.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because dogs have claws too.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because I am a Dog AND a Cat person; the're both awesome and cute.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because I'm just dog person, the smart kind of person.


----------



## MasterC (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because the smartest dog is as smart as an average 3-year old.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because "Oh snap!"


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because twinkinator needs to pay his waitress because he just got served!


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because cats can't learn tricks.

@Callie - I hardly ever eat out.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because you may also need an ice pack for that BURN!


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for knowing I am burning hot. *sizzle*


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because the Moscow cat circus has cats doing tricks.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for making sense and being random...at the same time!


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for cake.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for not having cake. So I'm gonna be nice and get you one. And un-ban you.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for being nice. And thank you.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for thanking the kiss-up.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I appreciate cake any day, no matter who it comes from.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I have no cake and will cry because I don't feel special.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I need a swimming pool. Can you cry over in that direction a little bit?


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I cry lava, and I'm happy with my cake.


----------



## Callie (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because I knew you'd say that, which is why I bought you cake.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned because you're a good friend.


----------



## StoneZack (Mar 30, 2011)

Your banned for no reason!!


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2011)

Banned for banning me for a platitudinous reason.


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for AWWWWWWWW and for using the word platitudinous quite often.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because I thought you would eventually notice.


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because I noticed earlier, but I didn't say anything.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because it's a word I've found to be very useful.


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because if you use the same words over and over you become as stale as year old corn flakes.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned because you should know that I use a wide variety of vocabulary.


----------



## StoneZack (Mar 31, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Banned for banning me for a platitudinous reason.


 
Banned cause I don't know watt dat means......


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for abandoning the letter "h"


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for not using all 26 letters.
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
I love all of the letters.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for not giving the Greek letters some love.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for not using every alphabet.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for not banning me in every language in the world.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Banned for not banning me in every language in the world.


 ^ Banned


----------



## MasterC (Mar 31, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> Banned for not banning me in every language in the world.


 


Chimera said:


> ^ Banned


 
^Banned


----------



## Callie (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for not giving an actual ban reason.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 31, 2011)

Banned for giving a good reason to ban.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for proving your point correct.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for being the master, but not the commander of awesomeness.


----------



## Callie (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for being a regular old senior member.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for being local and not worldwide.


----------



## Callie (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for not hacking into Callie's account and posting as her. -Meimii

Also Callie? You smell.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for possessing Callie.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for discovering the universe.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned because you're probably jealous of me discovering the universe.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for banning people.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned because your like the 50th person to use that reason.


----------



## Callie (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned because you didn't help me get my soul back D:


----------



## Niya (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned for having a name that sounds like mine. D:


----------



## Callie (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned because this forum ain't big enough for the two of us... >


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned because I couldn't have helped you, but I prayed for you.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned because you could have helped her.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned because I couldn't have.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned for not giving me a reason why not.


----------



## StoneZack (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned cause I don't know what you just said.

                    --.--


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned for not listening closely.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 2, 2011)

Banned for not reading closely.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because you are (likely) illiterate in Arabic.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because that's the second time you bought up something Arabic.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because you didn't tell me the other time.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 3, 2011)

Banned because I didn't have to because I'm a rock star.


----------



## Callie (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for not being a Rock Planet, Rock Star is pretty weak.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 4, 2011)

You're banned because you have a mutated rainbow cat sig.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for being an imposter!


----------



## Yokie (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for the awesome 'stache.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for being a senior member.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 4, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Banned for being a senior member.


Banned


----------



## Yokie (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for not giving me a piece of the cake.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because you can buy it yourself!


----------



## Chimera (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned for having 4 of the same flavor of cake.


----------



## Callie (Apr 4, 2011)

Banned because you're discovering the universe again


----------



## Yokie (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for being badass.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for having a name that reminds me of the insides of an egg.


----------



## Callie (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned for being named after a mythological creature.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because the kind of chimera I'm named after is genetic, not mythological.


----------



## Callie (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because something tells me that's a lie.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because that something is what's lying to you.


----------



## Callie (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because something is the coolest guy ever! Why would he lie?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because cool people always lie.


----------



## Callie (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because WHAAAAAAAT?????? D:


----------



## Brad (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because you're only allowed 6 "A's". You used 7.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 5, 2011)

Banned because 7 is better than 6.


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because 7 is terrible, he ate 9


----------



## Chimera (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because they cleared 7's name.


----------



## Pieman (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because you have ness in your avatar


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because you have two video game references in your avatar, CAN'T HANDLE IT!


----------



## MasterC (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned for making me think of reason why your username starts with a "C";for being a Cat person.


----------



## Brad (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because I'm a loose cannon cop agent who doesn't play by the rules.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because no one would want to play summer games with you.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because.....uuuuuuuhhhhhh.........


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because the only reason my username starts with a C is because my name starts with a C. (I did however used to make my internet names, "Callie Cat" but I got tired of it.)


----------



## Chimera (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because I love chimeras and cats so my username starts with a "c".


----------



## Callie (Apr 6, 2011)

Banned because you're name in real life isn't Chimera, so unless it starts with a c, you will not have tripple c amazingness.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned because you don't have the triple C either.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 7, 2011)

Simipour used Leer! The Foe's defences harshly fell! Now is the time to Ban!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for using a pok?mon reference.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 7, 2011)

Banned for being a boy of bacon.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned for being a Chimera who discovers things when you yourself haven't been discovered in real life.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 9, 2011)

Banned because I sure have been discovered.


----------



## MasterC (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because I sorta agree since I googled it and it turns out to be a mythical creature.


----------



## StoneZack (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because you agree with Chimera!!!


----------



## MasterC (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for using three exlamation marks.


----------



## StoneZack (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because I didn't use three exclamation marks. -.-


----------



## MasterC (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because !!!=Three exlamation marks.



			
				StoneZack said:
			
		

> Banned for agreeing with Chimera!!!


See?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned for only looking at the first google result. Chimeras have to do with genetics.


----------



## Callie (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because you basically banned yourself.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because you wet yourself.


----------



## Callie (Apr 10, 2011)

Banned because the only reason you didn't is because you wear huggies.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because I don't believe in lower body wear.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for having something that doesn't exist in avatar.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for having a very deadly Magikarp...I hope you keep it on a leash :O


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for doing mine and Nook's thingy. (Stealing souls)


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because I stole it when I was bored, so that makes it okay.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because I can't be president when I'm bored.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because you can be anything you want to be with a deadly Magikarp at your side.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because you apparently have competition at being president.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm not worried, I'm confident I will beat Fillfall in the upcoming election.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for great confidence.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for being a concerned campaign manager.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for being a potential president.


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for banning your future president.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for not being afraid of my deadly Magikarps.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for kissing magikarps!


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for politoed.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for meh, stuff.


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned for laziness.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Callie (Apr 12, 2011)

Banned because I am too, and procrastinating.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for eating fish...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for being a toad.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for having more than 1,000 bells.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 13, 2011)

Callie said:


> Banned for having more than 1,000 bells.


 Banned


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because I'm future president, I don't count.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because I have money that you gave to me to advertise and negotiate with.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned because I only gave you 1,000 bells, have you been stealing from me?


----------



## Chimera (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because I'm not a bum. I earned most of the bells I have. I spent 874 of the bells you gave me.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for eating bells...


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for spitting water.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for blogging.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned because I didn't keep up with my blog.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for posting more than me.


----------



## Callie (Apr 14, 2011)

Banned for being an underacheiver.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned for being a moderate achiever


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 15, 2011)

banned for looking at this thread.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned for making your pokemon faint!


----------



## Chimera (Apr 15, 2011)

Banned for banning multiple people.


----------



## Callie (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for not eating all of your cake, you only took a bite.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for not giving him cookies.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for being an energy ball.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for discovering cat planet!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for Liking Politoed.

Everyone knows Gallade is the best.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for having the word "sex" in your location


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for having over 1,000 tbt bells...


----------



## Chimera (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for having an easy time being green.


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for getting a new avatar without my consent.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for thinking I would need your consent.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for cake


----------



## Callie (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because you're over there, instead of here, where it is quiet.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned because I'm reading and you need to be quiet.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for books


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

banned for being 1/4 mexican ey ey


----------



## Callie (Apr 16, 2011)

Banned for having a bigger post count than me.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for having more money than me.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for spending lots of bells!


----------



## Ricano (Apr 17, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> banned for being 1/4 mexican ey ey


 
i'm not mexican tho

banned for politoed


----------



## Callie (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for not being mexican.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for being Polish.


----------



## Callie (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm not Polish...


----------



## Ricano (Apr 17, 2011)

banned for not being polish


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for pew pew.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for cats


----------



## rafren (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for hating walking


----------



## Ricano (Apr 18, 2011)

banned for leaving


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for being a senior member.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for being at UK.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for scott pilgrim


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for being over there and not over here.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 18, 2011)

banned for unoriginality


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned because I say so B|


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned for new avi.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 18, 2011)

banned for being at tbt 1.0


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2011)

BANNED for having a monochrome avi


----------



## Ricano (Apr 18, 2011)

banned for pokemans


----------



## Chimera (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned because your avatar looks like a penguin when I'm not looking directly at it.


----------



## Callie (Apr 18, 2011)

Banned because Scott Pilgrim is awesome.


----------



## rafren (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for having cake. D:


----------



## Callie (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for being sad about my cake D:


----------



## Ricano (Apr 19, 2011)

banned for D:


----------



## rafren (Apr 19, 2011)

banned 4life for removing the 4life. :0


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for having a 3DS.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 19, 2011)

banned for liking politoed


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 19, 2011)

banned for having 331 bells


----------



## Tek (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for having a username with numbers in it.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for joining today.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for stealing the cake.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned for being a Pikachu pie.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because a planet which is a cat is a scary prospect for me


----------



## Chimera (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because it should be the cutest thing in the universe to you.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2011)

Banned because my girlfriend is the cutest thing


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because Gary isn't a N00B!


----------



## rafren (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for over use of caps


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

banned for always being on the toilet


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for going to crazy redds.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

banned for thinking i'm a customer at crazyreddds when i'm actually crazyredd himself


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for selling forgeries.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for selling free views on your profile.


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because you don't sell free things, you give them.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because you also can't buy free things.


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because you're proving my point.


----------



## rafren (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for proving that he's proving your approved point


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for approving my point.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for making me say "gshrkguhbdjk"


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I need a translator, I don't speak idiot


----------



## Chimera (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned because I had to use Google translator to say that.


----------



## Callie (Apr 20, 2011)

Banned for not using wordreference.com.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

banned for using what my french teacher tells me to use


----------



## Chimera (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned for having random pokemon under your signature.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 21, 2011)

banned for joining in october


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Ricano (Apr 21, 2011)

banned for complimenting


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned for banning Crazy Redd


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for banning me


----------



## rafren (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned for selling forged goods.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned because you have returned!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned because Politoed SUCKS


----------



## Chimera (Apr 21, 2011)

Banned for being a creeper.


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for being jealous of his creeper skills.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

banned for having a cute cat and rabbit in your siggy


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

banned for having a pansear


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because your back's on fire.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for going YAY.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

banned because you like politoed yet your at pika pi pika


----------



## MaTrixPred (Apr 22, 2011)

do i win?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

banned for not having a clue about this game


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for name change


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for Ricano


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

banned for banning a hero


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned


mainly because I just went 'SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS'


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2011)

banned just because


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because I made you spend 13 hours rebuilding the house which took you 10 hours.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned just because I'm that good.


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned for disrespect.


----------



## Callie (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because you should know that I only respect people when they sing R-E-S-P-E-C-T.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 22, 2011)

Banned because guess what? I have sung that.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2011)

banned for singing an aretha franklin song


----------



## Chimera (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for being quite quiet.


----------



## Callie (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for not singing it right now.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for singing a holy song.


----------



## Callie (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for typing your post instead of singing it, uploading the video onto youtube, and then just posting the video.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for ????


----------



## Chimera (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for *****


----------



## Callie (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for censors.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 23, 2011)

Banned for being feminine.


----------



## Callie (Apr 24, 2011)

banned for being mascu-oh wait, never mind xD


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because you just turned into a cat.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 24, 2011)

banned for colorful signature


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for having 304 bells.


----------



## Callie (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for having less than that.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for having more than me.


----------



## Callie (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because I'll probably have less than you soon.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for being a bi-, er, I mean *****.


----------



## Callie (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for having a small cocker spaniel.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned for having a spayed chihuahua.


----------



## Callie (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because it isn't wearing a taco costume.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 24, 2011)

Banned because your dachshund isn't wearing its wiener suit.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 25, 2011)

banned for catplanetcatplanetcat.


----------



## Nightray (Apr 25, 2011)

baaaaannneeed because you iz fat. 

jk


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned because your a blue lady.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned because you're in love with the green lady from star trek.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned because your signature is rubbish


----------



## Chimera (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for dissing my signature twice.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned because for travelling to outer space.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for being marooned on Earth.


----------



## Callie (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned for quido fist pump.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned for no animation.


----------



## Callie (Apr 26, 2011)

Banned because I bought the ability to have one, I just haven't found a gif yet.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned because you need an awesome one like mine.


----------



## Callie (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned because my gif isn't working D:


----------



## Chimera (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because it might be too big.


----------



## Callie (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because I think you're right, because this smaller one is working.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because I'm patting myself on the back.


----------



## Callie (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because you deserve it, grab yourself a but cooky.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because I already ate the last but cooky.


----------



## Callie (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned for not going to the store to buy more.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned because but cookys are hard to find in these parts.


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for lacking a sense of adventure.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned because that was a dumb thing to say considering I am discovering the universe.


----------



## Callie (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned because although that is true, you still refuse to go down to the store to buy more but cookys.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned because going to the store is BORING.


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

Banned because you never know, you could meet a genie on the way.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

Banned because I devour the sour.


----------



## Niya (May 1, 2011)

Banned for rhyming.


----------



## Ricano (May 1, 2011)

banned for being a mermaid


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

Banned because 3 is a factor of 15, and you have 315 bells.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

Banned because 521 is a number.


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

Banned because so is 125.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

Banned because 42 may as well be too.


----------



## ShadoMaster (May 1, 2011)

banned for living in Eagleland


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 1, 2011)

^banned for having a terrible signature (no offence)


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

Banned for having no better of a signature.


----------



## RoboSamurai (May 1, 2011)

banned for having cake


----------



## Ricano (May 1, 2011)

banned for robo alts


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

Banned because I always end up banning you.


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

Banned because you like it.


----------



## Ricano (May 1, 2011)

Banned for constant banning


----------



## Chimera (May 1, 2011)

Banned for limited banning powers.


----------



## Ricano (May 1, 2011)

banned for abuse


----------



## Callie (May 1, 2011)

Banned for shooting puppies with BB guns in your sleep.


----------



## Chimera (May 2, 2011)

Banned for following the Poptart cat trap.


----------



## Niya (May 2, 2011)

Banned for not following the poptart cat trap.


----------



## Chimera (May 2, 2011)

Banned because I'm starting to feel alone.


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2011)

Banned because that's what we planned, we want to shun the nonbeliever.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 3, 2011)

Banned for trying to shun someone


----------



## Callie (May 3, 2011)

Banned for not shunning, now we must shun you too.


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

Banned for not being a legal shunner.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 4, 2011)

Banned for not first questioning her legal shunning


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

Banned because she's underage, and therefore, cannot have a shunning license.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Banned because I have a shunning license (the authenticity doesn't matter, hehehe, shhhh.....)


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

Banned because the cops are listening...


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Banned because we're typing, there is literally nothing to hear.


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

Banned for breaking the 4th wall.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Banned for not helping me break it, it took like 4 days, all I had was a steal-toed boot!


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

Banned for not telling me you needed help. I had a wrecking ball and everything.


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Banned because I thought you were at yodeling classes, I didn't think you were free! D:


----------



## Chimera (May 4, 2011)

Banned because I could leave if I knew it was as important as breaking the 4th wall.

dammit!


----------



## Callie (May 4, 2011)

Really??? Does that mean that the really strict teacher with the beard quit? I always hated her.

Oh, and banned for not banning me.


----------



## Chimera (May 5, 2011)

Banned for being a realist.


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2011)

Banned for air humping.


----------



## Chimera (May 5, 2011)

Banned because you don't seem to want to do the Nega Scott while listening to this.


----------



## Callie (May 5, 2011)

Banned because that makes it much more awesome.


----------



## Chimera (May 5, 2011)

Banned because it's the next big thing in VG music.


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2011)

Will it be bigger than hula hoops?


----------



## Chimera (May 6, 2011)

Banned for not banning me and yes, it will be bigger than the biggest hula hoop you can imagine.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 6, 2011)

Banned for STRANGE avatar!


----------



## Chimera (May 6, 2011)

Banned for a pok?mon chimera.


----------



## Ricano (May 6, 2011)

Banned for crotch pumpin' avatar


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 7, 2011)

Banned for the weird head moving avatar!


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 7, 2011)

Banned for having the worst splice ever as your profile pic


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 7, 2011)

Banned for commenting on my avatar.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 7, 2011)

Banned for not liking me commenting on your avatar


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 7, 2011)

Banned for Zangoose.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 7, 2011)

Banned for insulting my deepest pokemon


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 7, 2011)

Banned for Zangoose AGAIN.


----------



## Chimera (May 7, 2011)

Banned for a mongoose.


----------



## Callie (May 8, 2011)

Banned for ****s and giggles.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 9, 2011)

Banned Nyan Cat.


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

Banned for pretending to be a senor member.


----------



## Chimera (May 9, 2011)

Banned for a British Nyan Cat.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 9, 2011)

banned for having a black and white avatar


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 9, 2011)

Banned for Selling Forgery's Since 1935.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 9, 2011)

Banned for not spending 35tbtb on a new heading instead of senior member


----------



## Chimera (May 9, 2011)

Banned for no avi animation.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 9, 2011)

Banned for having no eyes.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 9, 2011)

Banned for thinking my sig is my avi


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

banned for fortnight.


----------



## Chimera (May 9, 2011)

Banned for being edible.


----------



## Niya (May 9, 2011)

Banned for discovering the universe.


----------



## Chimera (May 9, 2011)

Banned for having 666 bells.


----------



## Niya (May 9, 2011)

Banned for having solo un pastel.


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

Banned because I thought you were speaking spanish for a sec.


----------



## Niya (May 9, 2011)

Banned for thinking correctly. I was indeed parlez-ing espanol.


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

Well banned porque estaba hablando spanglish.


----------



## Niya (May 9, 2011)

Prohibido por ser un culo mal.


----------



## Callie (May 9, 2011)

Prohibido porque no estas una montequilla.


----------



## MasterC (May 9, 2011)

Banned because I was able to translate that.


----------



## rafren (May 10, 2011)

Banned for the username . . . I still sometimes think your Master Crash. :/ then I remember he changed his user name.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 10, 2011)

Banned for getting confused


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 10, 2011)

Banned for For being Crazy.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 10, 2011)

Banned for picking a lame ban


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 10, 2011)

Banned for living in the Unova region.


----------



## MasterC (May 10, 2011)

Banned because my theory is that I also "live" in Unova since it might be based off the United States.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 10, 2011)

Banned for a not very plausable theorey


----------



## Niya (May 10, 2011)

Banned for over thinking.


----------



## MasterC (May 10, 2011)

Banned for having more cake than KlopiTackle.


----------



## Chimera (May 10, 2011)

Banned for being a master of C's


----------



## Callie (May 10, 2011)

Banned because that makes him your master *C*himera! D:


----------



## Chimera (May 11, 2011)

Banned because I rebelled from him a long time ago.


----------



## Yokie (May 11, 2011)

Banned for humping avatar.


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of eggs.


----------



## [Nook] (May 11, 2011)

Banned for nyaaaaa


----------



## Chimera (May 11, 2011)

Banned for wanting to be hugged.


----------



## Niya (May 11, 2011)

Banned for not being online Skype.


----------



## Chimera (May 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm not ready for people to call me right now.


----------



## Niya (May 11, 2011)

Banned for not being ready.


----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)

Banned for not being a Skypee.


----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)

Banned because you are a PHail ninja if you aren't ready.


----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)

Banned because ninjas are overrated.


----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)

Banned because only bad ninjas are overrated. The good ones no one has ever heard of/met because they are good ninjas.


----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)

Banned because I want to meet a ninja someday.


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Banned because I want to meet a ninja someday.


 
Banned because you'll never see one.


----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)

Banned for being honest.


----------



## Chimera (May 12, 2011)

Banned for being shemale.


----------



## Brad (May 12, 2011)

Banned for air-thrusting


----------



## Callie (May 12, 2011)

Banned for being an artist with an identity crisis.


----------



## Chimera (May 13, 2011)

Banned for having diabeetus


----------



## Callie (May 13, 2011)

Banned because I have type 1, not 2. He won't eat me!


----------



## Brad (May 13, 2011)

Banned because you didn't that guys cool mustache.


----------



## Callie (May 13, 2011)

Banned for not completing your sentence.


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

Banned for noticing the same thing the I did.


----------



## Callie (May 14, 2011)

Banned for confuzzling me.


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

Banned for using hip lingo.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 14, 2011)

Banned for using the term "hip lingo".


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

Banned for stamps.


----------



## Niya (May 14, 2011)

Banned for having an avi that looks like it's trying to break its back.


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

Banned for having friendly fingers.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 14, 2011)

B& for having a weird space hopper thing


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

Banned because I don't get what you mean.


----------



## OmegaMan (May 14, 2011)

Banned for giving people looks.


----------



## NyaaCat (May 14, 2011)

My mom said to do it


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

Banned for being a deplorable loser.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 14, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Banned for being a deplorable loser.



Banned because your Kitteh avatar is gonna give me seizures;D


----------



## Chimera (May 14, 2011)

Banned because you must have an epilepsy of flashing colors and cuteness.


----------



## Callie (May 15, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Banned for having friendly fingers.


 
Banned for that's what she said


----------



## Chimera (May 15, 2011)

Banned for being a pervert.


----------



## Callie (May 15, 2011)

Banned for perverting my sentence. That literally is what she said, my mom said it last week.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 15, 2011)

Banned for bieng too "Rainbow-ish"


----------



## Chimera (May 15, 2011)

Banned for having X's around your name.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 15, 2011)

Banned for having exactly 200 bells.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 15, 2011)

Banned for changing your title to Senior Member when your clearly not (173 Posts) -.-


----------



## Chimera (May 15, 2011)

Banned for joining recently.


----------



## Callie (May 15, 2011)

Banned for new avi, yet again.


----------



## Yokie (May 16, 2011)

Banned for NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 16, 2011)

Banned because the image in your sig isn't working.


----------



## Yokie (May 16, 2011)

Banned for saying I have an image in my signature.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 16, 2011)

Banned for responding ;D


----------



## Chimera (May 16, 2011)

Banned for being a thing.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 16, 2011)

Banned for discovering the universe


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2011)

Banned for calling Entertainment king.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 16, 2011)

banned for having a cat fart a rainbow in your avatar


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2011)

Banned for wanting me to click stuff.


----------



## Chimera (May 16, 2011)

Banned for having a Brooklyn accent.


----------



## Callie (May 16, 2011)

Banned because I don't have a brooklyn accent.


----------



## Chimera (May 16, 2011)

Banned for being a rebel.


----------



## Callie (May 17, 2011)

Banned because I bet you don't have an Eagleland accent.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 17, 2011)

b& because your rabbit in your siggy is confused


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 17, 2011)

Banned for bieng called crazy redd when your avatar is nook


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2011)

Banned for saying I'm not a winner. That's only half true.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 17, 2011)

Banned for thinking entertainment is king


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2011)

Banned for not realising it is.


----------



## Chimera (May 17, 2011)

Banned for being an egg head.


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2011)

Banned for being an egg face.


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 17, 2011)

banned for thinking sorry your not a winner is referred to you, the phrase is from a song


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2011)

Banned for being obvious. Derp.


----------



## Callie (May 17, 2011)

Banned for laughing at me.


----------



## Yokie (May 17, 2011)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Chimera (May 17, 2011)

Banned for still laughing.


----------



## Yokie (May 18, 2011)

Banned for not knowing it's a sarcastic laugh.


----------



## Chimera (May 18, 2011)

Banned for STILL laughing.


----------



## Yokie (May 18, 2011)

STILL banned for SARCASTIC laugh.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 18, 2011)

Banned because you laughed to much.


----------



## Callie (May 18, 2011)

Banned for having too many V's.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 19, 2011)

Banned because I have a cat too.


----------



## Callie (May 19, 2011)

Banned for being a copy cat


----------



## Xx Jason xX (May 19, 2011)

banned for not making me laugh, even with the punch line drum. -.-


----------



## Chimera (May 20, 2011)

Banned for being a sour puss.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2011)

Banned for under-aged pregnancy


----------



## Callie (May 20, 2011)

Banned because that's biologically impossible for him (as far as I know  )


----------



## rafren (May 21, 2011)

Banned for stating something is Biologically impossible


----------



## Chimera (May 21, 2011)

Banned for thinging a thingie.


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2011)

Banned for doing that one thing with the stuff at the one place that time.


----------



## Yokie (May 21, 2011)

Banned for that thing you did last summer...


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2011)

Banned for being very vague.


----------



## Chimera (May 21, 2011)

Banned for being a mysterious mistress.


----------



## Callie (May 22, 2011)

Banned for being a freaky fellow.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

banned for having a weird avi.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 22, 2011)

Banned for having a car as a avatar


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

KlopiTackle said:


> Banned for having a car as an avatar


Fix'd

Banned for not knowing that its the toy manhattan spirit from burnout paradise which is *AWESOME*


----------



## Chimera (May 22, 2011)

Banned for being so right.


----------



## Callie (May 22, 2011)

Banned because I know nothing about cars >.<


----------



## Chimera (May 23, 2011)

Banned for being a foo'


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 23, 2011)

Banned for scott pilgrim.


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2011)

Banned for wanting me to donate bells to you.


----------



## Chimera (May 23, 2011)

Banned because that guy's crazy.


----------



## Callie (May 23, 2011)

Banned for not using his name.


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 25, 2011)

Banned for telling him to use his name


----------



## Callie (May 25, 2011)

Banned for STILL not using his name. I've already forgotten who we're talking about.


----------



## Chimera (May 25, 2011)

Banned for short term memory.


----------



## Skipper82342 (May 25, 2011)

^
     Banned for saying things are to short.


----------



## Callie (May 25, 2011)

Banned for not including the o's twin.


----------



## Chimera (May 27, 2011)

Banned for having a big lower lip.


----------



## Callie (May 29, 2011)

Banned for no shoes, no shirt, no service.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 29, 2011)

banned for having lots of art in your sig


----------



## Callie (May 29, 2011)

Banned for not having a sig.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 30, 2011)

banned for having 2 cakes


----------



## Callie (May 30, 2011)

Banned for being a former mod (I think)


----------



## Chimera (May 30, 2011)

Banned for parenthesis.


----------



## Callie (May 30, 2011)

Banned for lacking parenthesis.


----------



## Chimera (May 31, 2011)

Callie said:


> Banned for being so awesome!


 
Banned for being so true


----------



## Callie (May 31, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Banned for being so beautiful!!!!!


 
Awe, thanks  . Banned for giving really true compliments.


----------



## rafren (May 31, 2011)

Banned for being a soul reaper


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for being God and not knowing it.


----------



## rafren (Jun 1, 2011)

Haruhi = god?

You're banned for being too nice. :3


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for FUUUUU-


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for being in Paradise City and not inviting me.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned because you haven't asked me to take you down to the paradise city


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for being.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for not being Kyel.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for KYEL FMA


----------



## Yokie (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for having an obscure avatar.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for spasms.


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

banned for being made of plastic, it's too fantastic!


----------



## Chimera (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for being made of paper origami.


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned because your pants are on fire, Mr. Liar.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned because you're a pumpkin eater you cheater.


----------



## Callie (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned because I can't think of a good childhood rhyme.


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for not rhyming.


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 2, 2011)

banned for being on the toilet!!


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

banned for ignoring my PM's.

COME ON


----------



## Chimera (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for being obsessive


----------



## Callie (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for not having posted in the blog section.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for having once.


----------



## Brad (Jun 2, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Banned for having once.


Banned for banning the person who banned you.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for having a 69 in your post count.


----------



## rafren (Jun 2, 2011)

Banned for having a cake.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for having that girl (I forget her name) staring at me in two places.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 3, 2011)

Banned for a tiny Sig.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for a tiny Avi.


----------



## Callie (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for not owning a pair of yellow moccasins


----------



## Chimera (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for apparently having them.


----------



## Callie (Jun 5, 2011)

Banned because you are incorrect in your statement.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because I'm going to pack up your cat, and take it to Rome.


----------



## Callie (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned for not specifying which of my cats you are taking to Rome.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned for having a lot of cats.


----------



## Callie (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned because your username reminds me of squirrels.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned for making no sence


----------



## rafren (Jun 7, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> Banned for making no sense


 
fix'd


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Callie (Jun 7, 2011)

Banned for telling me to have fun. I'LL BE DEPRESSED IF I WANT TO!!!!!!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for not taking anti-depression tablets


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 8, 2011)

You are banned for breathing this breath that you made this second.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for joining the day after my birthday. :/


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for telling a spoiler


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for 



Spoiler



not using a spoiler


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for putting your reason in a folder that says Spoiler


----------



## Callie (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for saying spoiler


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for not saying spoiler


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2011)

Spoiler



Banned.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 9, 2011)

Spoiler: banned



Spoiler


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for being predictable.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for being a senior member.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Banned for being a senior member.


 
Banned for knowing something it doesn't show where it normaly should.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for saying a word I don't understand.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for making me sad.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for having a dumb avi.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for calling it dumb.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for having too awesome of an avatar.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for being annoying.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for spelling "for" completely wrong.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned because it isn't wrong and your a liar.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for editing and meaning I'm a liar. And it's supposed to be you're not your. :3


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for putting two sentences.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for typing "banned" wrong.



Spoiler


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for knowing that. FIXED


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for fixing your mistakes.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned for using spell check to spell everything right.


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2011)

Banned because you don't.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned because I don't know what the spanish means in your sig.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for not knowing it isn't spanish.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for Sweden


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for having a avi that freaks me out. .__.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for not liking Flapjack


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for being wrong because I do like Flapjack.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for being banned by me a lot.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned because you were wrong, it is spanish.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for being correct.

I took spanish lessons, but failed miserably.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for failing spanish


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for a red 3.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for allowing people to send you an MSN message.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for >:F, avi.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for spelling fruit wrong.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for being no fun.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for implying you are fun.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for being frooty.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for having 22 bells.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

banned for not having been on in awhile


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for being my local badass.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned because it sounds really wrong when you put like that.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned because it really does.


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2011)

Banned for agreeing with me (by the way, unrelated, but I love your signature)


----------



## Chimera (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because I concur.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for concurring.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because I haven't been here in a long time


----------



## Chimera (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because neither have I


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for having something in common with someone else. I thought you were unique! :O


----------



## Chimera (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because I'm unique in the sense that I'm better than that guy.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because he has more posts than you. THAT MAKES HIM BETTER!!!!!!!!1111!!!111111111


----------



## Chimera (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because my sig is better, as well as my avi, so by definition, I'm better.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because he lives in B.C. HE LIVES IN A TIME BEFORE JESUS! THAT MAKES HIM BETTER SOMEHOW!


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 11, 2011)

I'M A GIRL!
Both of you! Banned!


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for being my gender. This forum ain't big enough for the two of us/ignores the fact that there are other girls here too


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because you thought I was a guy :/


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because you already banned me for that.


----------



## rafren (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for banning someone that banned you for the same reason


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for making me think.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because you had to think.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned just because.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because you banned someone for no reason.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because just because is a justifiable reason.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because you're a turd.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because you called someone a turd, so immature.


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for calling him immature.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned because I was joking.


----------



## Mugh Hann (Jun 11, 2011)

banned for making jokes


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned for hating jokes.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned for missing a screw.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 12, 2011)

Banned for having one too many screws.


----------



## Zebra (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for worrying about people's screws.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for being a Pony instead of a Zebra.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for being tbt league 2.0- ghost type gym leader


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for living in 'Paradise City'.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for liking Harry Potter.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for having a go at my love for the Weasley Twins, indirectly.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because I'm thinking of Weasles.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because you aren't a master.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because you aren't a bun.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Banned because I'm thinking of Weasles.


Banned because the Weasley Twins are not Weasels!


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because no one cares about Harry Potter. (At least I don't)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because of your lack of caring for Harry Potter. (Which people actually care for.)


----------



## Callie (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because you used to be the doctor.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because people change their usernames...often without thinking.


----------



## Callie (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for reading my post.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for reading _my_ post!


----------



## Callie (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for replying to my post.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for replying to post that was replying to a post.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for replying to a post that was replying to my post.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned because you last post was irrelevant.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for repeating what I just said.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for an awesome signature.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for having under 300 posts.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for having under 280 posts.

oh wait thats how many bells you have...


----------



## Callie (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for wanting art critiques.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 13, 2011)

banned because yer weird


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned for liking cats and planets but living in Eagleland.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned because your avi is generic.


----------



## Zebra (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned for discovering the universe.


----------



## Callie (Jun 15, 2011)

Banned for having an imaginary character as your bff.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 16, 2011)

Banned for having their best friend in your sig.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

banned for having the worlds worst sig


----------



## Yokie (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for having Nyan Cat in your sig.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 17, 2011)

banned for having a pirate dewott


----------



## Callie (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for continuing the chain of banning due to signess.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for having incredible art


----------



## Chimera (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for having the world's worst face.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 18, 2011)

banned for not ever seeing my face


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for hiding your face from the world.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for switching your avi to sig.


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for noticing

unicorn


----------



## Chimera (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for creeping me out. D:


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for being scared easily

unicorn (I'm just gonna give up on that, I keep forgetting.)


----------



## Chimera (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for lack of memory


----------



## Callie (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned for making me think of memory match games.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because those give me trouble :T


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for having trouble with something most 6 year olds can do well.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because Memory match games are easy.


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for not finding them challenging.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned because this is the 800th page.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 19, 2011)

banned because the next person to post will own the 800th post


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for being the 7,999th post.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for being a lucky duck


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for animated avatar


----------



## Callie (Jun 19, 2011)

Banned for being a newby


----------



## Chimera (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because we should beat up the new kid.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 20, 2011)

banned for attempted bullying


----------



## Callie (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because bullying is fun.


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 20, 2011)

Callie said:


> Banned because bullying is fun.


 Banned because I struck you with lightning!


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 20, 2011)

banned for quoting in this thread


----------



## Chimera (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned because he doesn't know what he's doing.


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for having an unknown item in his inventory.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 20, 2011)

banned for having silver mailbox


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for having two user title changes


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 20, 2011)

banned for being incorrect and me actually have 3


----------



## Chimera (Jun 20, 2011)

Banned for bad English.


----------



## Callie (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned for having good English.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 21, 2011)

banned for using english


----------



## Callie (Jun 21, 2011)

Prohibido por estar un hip?crita.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned for not typing in English.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 21, 2011)

banned for correcting them for typing in spanish


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned for talking about languages.


----------



## Callie (Jun 21, 2011)

Banned because they were typing, not talking.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 21, 2011)

banned because we said it in our head first before we typed


----------



## Callie (Jun 21, 2011)

banned because that would be called thinking.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 22, 2011)

banned because your right and now i feel like an idiot


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for feeling like an idiot.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because I finally have you on my 3DS.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 22, 2011)

banned because i now know you have a 3ds


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because only losers don't.


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because my 3DS wasn't connecting to the internet before.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because the 3DS update was a month late.


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because nintnedo is giving out a free game, so it's all good.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for discovering the Universe.


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for posting after me, and thinking you were banning Chimera.


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## Callie (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because generally that's how forums work.


----------



## Internetakias (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because I don't care how the forums work.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2011)

Banned because you belong in the forum prison.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 23, 2011)

banned for calling a forum a prison


----------



## Silently (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for not using proper punctuation.


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2011)

banned for not having the best town


----------



## Chimera (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because all our cake is gone ;_;


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because I told jeremy, but he never gave me my cake back T^T


----------



## Chimera (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because I want a refund.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned because I still got mah cake. So the cake isn't a lie, see?


----------



## Callie (Jun 23, 2011)

Banned for portal reference.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned for knowing your portal.


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned because I've never actually played portal.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned because I've only watched a playthrough for it.


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2011)

Banned because I just hear people talking about it so much I pick up on these things. Especially these two vloggers I watch a lot.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned because that's somewhat what happens to me.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned for having something sort of in common with me.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned because it's all good then.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned because it is not all good.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned for contradicting me.


----------



## Callie (Jun 25, 2011)

Banned because no where in the forum rules does it say I can't do that.


----------



## m12 (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned for coloring.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 26, 2011)

banned for sailing


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned for being crazy.


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned for having 2000 glasses of chocolate milk.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned because there's never too much chocolate.


----------



## Callie (Jun 26, 2011)

Banned because you won't be saying that when you need a motor scooter because you're fat won't let you walk.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned because I wasn't planning on eating it.


----------



## m12 (Jun 28, 2011)

Banned for discovering the universe.


----------



## Yokie (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned for being a sailor.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because that dewott looks pretty piratey. And pirates and sailors are pretty similar...


----------



## m12 (Jun 29, 2011)

Callie said:


> Banned because that dewott looks pretty piratey. And pirates and sailors are pretty similar...



Banned for even thinking pirates and sailors are similar.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because they both go on ships...


----------



## Chimera (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned because my ship sails in the morning.


----------



## Callie (Jun 29, 2011)

Banned for having a ship.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for not having one.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned because I don't need a ship, I'M ON A BOAT MOTHER ****ER ON A MOTHER ****ING BOAT/had to do it :/ .


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for cursing.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for having once innocent ears.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for not living with me in a yellow submarine


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for wanting a relationship with callie


----------



## Mark (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for being a meefy muffin 
<:B


----------



## Siegfried (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## williamd (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for not giving a good reason to ban another person.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for giving hardly a better reason.


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2011)

Banned for not wanting to with me live in a giant onion ring.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because that would get eaten fast.


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2011)

Banned because it wouldn't, if it was giant we'd probably have about 6 months.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because we'd get moochers on our onion ring trying to eat it.


----------



## Callie (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned because if we covered it in plastic slip covers we'd be safe.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because moochers are still vicious.


----------



## Callie (Jul 7, 2011)

Banned because we would cover the ring in poison which would kill eating moochers.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because we also should get lasers.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cause I say so.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned cause im itchy.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned because you're itchy. Herpaderp.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for pointng out a backfire. *troll face*


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2011)

Banned for living in a pokeball.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for getting colored on


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned because it was virtual crayon, it washes off yo.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 11, 2011)

Banned because you seem to have a checkered blanket


----------



## Callie (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned because it's a sleeping bag used to cover up the massive hole (with sharp pointy things D: ) in our couch that was caused by owning 5 cats over the span of 16 years.


----------



## Marty McFly (Jul 12, 2011)

Banned for having a picture.


----------



## ronnir5501 (Jul 13, 2011)

banned for  only posting 8 times


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 13, 2011)

banned for having under 300 posts.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because I don't like Spiderman.



ronnir5501 said:


> banned for  only posting 8 times


 
You returned? Welcome back.


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for talking to two different people in one post.


----------



## ronnir5501 (Jul 13, 2011)

banned for awsome sigs


----------



## Marty McFly (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for having a clown face for a profile picture!


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for calling it a profile picture.


----------



## Marty McFly (Jul 13, 2011)

Callie said:


> Banned for calling it a profile picture.


 
Banned for correcting me.


----------



## ronnir5501 (Jul 13, 2011)

banned for starting tbt this year


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for enjoying the act of eating.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for having misbehaved cats.


----------



## Callie (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned because they're so adorable I can't stay mad.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned because you can never stay mad at the fluffiest cat ever *cough mine cough*


----------



## Callie (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned because you just reminded me of this really fluffly cat I know that lives in a pet grooming place on my school's block. They gave him a lion cut :O. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because they also have panda cuts for dogs.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

You're banned for joining on October 2nd.


----------



## Callie (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned for the changing the subject.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 19, 2011)

You're banned for blaming me for going off topic.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because that's not a very good comeback.


----------



## Callie (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for pointing out her/his flaw.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned because it's time to beat up another new guy/girl.


----------



## Callie (Jul 19, 2011)

Banned for not being the hostess with the mostess


----------



## Chimera (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned because I never will.


----------



## Callie (Jul 20, 2011)

Banned for having low self esteem.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because that is irrelevant.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 21, 2011)

Banned because nothing is relevant in this thread.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because banning seems to be the only thing relevant.


----------



## Callie (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned because the relevancy of things (or lack there of) seems to be relevant.


----------



## FallChild (Jul 22, 2011)

banned for confusing me with your strange syntax


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned for having that website Callie has in her sig in your sig.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned for wanting a sombrero on ACCF.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned for not having one.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned for using a default avatar.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 23, 2011)

You're banned for having the same image of twinkinator's avatar in your signature.


----------



## ronnir5501 (Jul 23, 2011)

banned for changing your title


----------



## SockHead (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned because I can


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2011)

Banned for swag.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for coloring like a boss.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for not coloring like a boss.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for not having as many friends as you used to.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 24, 2011)

Banned for not having a lot of friends.


----------



## Callie (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because at least all of their friends aren't being payed to be within 100 feet of them.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because I do not like vanilla ice.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because I don't know what your avatar is.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because your avatar is obvious.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned because Rockman used to have that avatar.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 25, 2011)

You're banned because you have bought 3 and + User Titles.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for only having 1 of each items.


----------



## twinkinator (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being Greek and not giving me a gyro.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for actually wanting a gyro!


----------



## TheRejectPhoenixxxxxx (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for having a cool avatar.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for having a cool avatar as well.


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for having too little bells!(Lol this is fun!)


----------



## Yokie (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for having fun.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for thinking tears are yummy.


----------



## FallChild (Jul 29, 2011)

banned for thinking tears arent funny


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for your lack of apostrophes.


----------



## AnimalCrossingCF (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned for having a 3ds!


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned because you have a 3DS as well.


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned because the little engine thinks I can.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned because engines, no matter what size, cannot think. Your childhood is full of lies.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 30, 2011)

Callie said:


> Banned because engines, no matter what size, cannot think. Your childhood is full of lies.


 
YOU'RE BANNED BECAUSE MY CROTCH ITCHES


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2011)

Banned for raping your shift key(s).


----------



## Chimera (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned because engines can think if they're part of a robot's brain structure.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 1, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Banned because engines can think if they're part of a robot's brain structure.


 
Banned because you're a twaffle daffle.


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2011)

Banned for rhyming.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned for coloring like a boss.


----------



## acroxx (Aug 2, 2011)

banned for existing.


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned for pointing out that acroxx is a hypocrite.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned for having "Senior Member" as a member title, while you're a Junior Member.


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned because the guy in your sig looks like he has a mustache from afar


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned because my custom title was removed, so that means I'm a senior member.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned because I find that hard to believe. (And the guy in the signature is Veigar from League of Legends)


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned because I'm telling the truth.


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 3, 2011)

Callie said:


> Banned because I said so.


 
Banned because you don't have a penis


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned for saying inappropriate things.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned for having a silver mailbox.


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned for teh youtubes.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 4, 2011)

Banned because you're a thing.


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned because I'm a person, not a thing.


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned because I don't care what you are.


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2011)

Banned for lacking compassion.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned for lacking thinginessz


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned for having thingymajiggers.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 7, 2011)

banned because i was listening to party in the loocal park on youtube by the computernerd01 while posting this


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned for enjoying parodies.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned for making fun of me for enjoying parodies


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned for being made fun of.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned for for being mean


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2011)

Banned because you should know by now that it's a dog eat dog world out there.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned for not making sence for the second time


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned for poorly drawn sig.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned for making fun of my sig


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned because you should just


----------



## Chimera (Aug 8, 2011)

Banned for being an jerk about his sig.


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for unknown item.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for not having a reason to be banned.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

BANNED FOR USING LOWER CASE LETTERS.


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for caps.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for not using their proper title.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for colurring liek a baws.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for failing to do so.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for... SAY WHAA-


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned 'cause you heard me son.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned because I don't like your avi


----------



## MasterC (Aug 9, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> Banned because I don't like your avi


Banned because that's Martin Luther King JR. you're not liking.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned because I'm sad


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for having a number in your town name.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for no reason to be banned


----------



## Niya (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned for naming your town after where I live.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned For Glaceon.


----------



## Niya (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned for unknown friend code.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned Because I Don't Have Wifi for the DSI.


----------



## Niya (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned for not having Wifi for the DSi


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned Because I Have Wifi for it but I have WPA2-PSK Internet connection.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 10, 2011)

^^ banned for being obsessed with Pokemon 

just thought i'd give this a try


----------



## FallChild (Aug 10, 2011)

banned for pretty little liars


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Callie (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because I am too.


----------



## FallChild (Aug 10, 2011)

banned because you cant magically produce food for me


----------



## Callie (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because we should get off our lazy asses and get lunch.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because I just had break feast


----------



## FallChild (Aug 10, 2011)

banned because i dislike breakfast food (except maybe belgium waffles)


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 10, 2011)

banned because i just ate an oreo


----------



## MasterC (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because I am about to get a sandwich.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because you banned me even though you are my friend


----------



## MasterC (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned because it's for fun.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned for having fun


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned for not having fun


----------



## Callie (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned for not giving the people the right to not have fun.


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 10, 2011)

Promoted for banning Skipper


----------



## Callie (Aug 10, 2011)

Banned for making me say thank you.

Thank you


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for being random.


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned because I hate the new emoticons.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 11, 2011)

banned because i hate them too ):


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned because I hate them too


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for stealing her ban.


----------



## FallChild (Aug 11, 2011)

banned for haruhi


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for min of the pik variety.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned because I like the new emothins


----------



## FallChild (Aug 11, 2011)

banned cuz i dont


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2011)

Banned because that ban has been used before.


----------



## FallChild (Aug 12, 2011)

banned because you used that ban before


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2011)

Banned for stalking me.


----------



## Liv (Aug 12, 2011)

Banned because.... you make cool earrings...


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 12, 2011)

Banned for strange user title.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 12, 2011)

Banned because you live in '????'


----------



## Yokie (Aug 12, 2011)

Banned for living in a scene.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 12, 2011)

Banned because this ain't a scene, it's a God dang offspring.


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2011)

Banned because I'm confused.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned because he just quoted Fall out boy


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 13, 2011)

^ Banned for bieng my best bud


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 13, 2011)

^ Banned for being my best bud


----------



## Yokie (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for copying.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 13, 2011)

^ banned because we were establishing that we were best buds


----------



## Callie (Aug 13, 2011)

Banned for having friends.


----------



## Niya (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned for putting Bubbles as your avi.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned for having Glacion in your sig.


----------



## Niya (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned for spelling Glaceon wrong


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned for not spelling Glaceon wrong.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned for worrying about speling


----------



## Callie (Aug 14, 2011)

Banned because I c wat u did thar.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for seeing what he did.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for seeing what they saw there.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 15, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for seeing what I saw that they saw.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for too much seeing!


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for being in bowser's castle.

I like cookies


----------



## Callie (Aug 15, 2011)

Banned for being dat sploding guy.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for having 1,206 bells.


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for japanese(?) characters in your sig.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for bamf.


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for lacking froot salad.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for making him feel bad for his lack of froot salad.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Banned for posting on this blog


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Banned for being awsome


----------



## Yokie (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for Youtube


----------



## Yokie (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for Skype.


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for key.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for spanish stuff and I'm too lazy to translate it.


----------



## Callie (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for lack of motivation.


----------



## Brad (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for having motivation.


----------



## Callie (Aug 17, 2011)

Banned for living in a state with a debatable pronunciation.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned for banning poeple for weird stuff


----------



## Yokie (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned for having an almost indentical signature as rafren.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned for not promoting sharing. (;


----------



## Yokie (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned for 3DS info.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned also for 3DS info.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned for laziness in banning.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned for having a cake that is a lie!


----------



## Yokie (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned because I can, just like that.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned cause IDGAF.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned because IDoGAF.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned for caring!


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2011)

Banned because I need to get the care bears on your ass.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for something.


----------



## Callie (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for not being specific.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 19, 2011)

Banned for turning the care bear's EVIL!


----------



## Callie (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned for defending the care bears.


----------



## FallChild (Aug 22, 2011)

banned for not caring about the care bears. oooooh.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned because of pointing out nothing


----------



## SockHead (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned for telling people to jump off buildings.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned because your sig and avi match


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned for Dever Cinco.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 23, 2011)

Banned for banning me a lot.


----------



## Callie (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned because that is no way to talk to a member of the TBT community. GO TO YOUR ROOM AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU'VE DONE.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned for acting like my dad.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned for being a flying bunny with a hint of mint.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned because bunnies that can fly and taste of mint are awesome!


----------



## Callie (Aug 24, 2011)

Banned because you bite flying bunnies to find out that they taste like mint.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because I don't eat real flying mint bunnies, I eat candy versions.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for mentioning candy.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because you also mentioned candy.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because the candy are their babies! :O


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because you pointed out something I didn't think of.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not thinking of it, you monster!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because I am not a monster, I'm a human.


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because you're a human monster!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because you called me a human monster. :'(


----------



## Callie (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for banning me for telling the truth. }


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because the truth hurts sometimes...


----------



## Callie (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because pain is the best medicine.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because pain is painful.


----------



## Callie (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned person is banned.


----------



## Callie (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned for meme.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 29, 2011)

Banned for knowing about meme's! (Which is contradictory)


----------



## Callie (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned for using an unnecessary apostrophe!


----------



## Chimera (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned because I've been too lazy to go on here


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 30, 2011)

Banned because you came on to post this message.


----------



## StoneZack (Aug 30, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Banned because I've been too lazy to go on here


Banned because your too lazy!


----------



## MasterC (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned because you banned someone who already got a reason to be banned by someone else who got banned by a person who got banned.


----------



## Callie (Aug 31, 2011)

Banned because I'm too lazy to take the time to fully read your ban because I get the basic gist just by looking at it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 1, 2011)

Banned because you got the gist of it.


----------



## Callie (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because both your deviantart and your tbt name involve flying.


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because you live in NY
xD


----------



## Yokie (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned for both living in New York.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because you posted what I was going to post. >,>



Callie said:


> Banned because both your deviantart and your tbt name involve flying.


Ah but 'Flying Beastie' came from Doctor Who and 'Flying Mint Bunny' is from Hetalia.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because i have never seen either of those shows before


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because you've never seen Doctor Who! (How that is possible I'll never know )


----------



## Yokie (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because I haven't seen them either.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because I feel sorry for you...


----------



## Yokie (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because you shouldn't.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 2, 2011)

Banned because I did.


----------



## Callie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned because I've only seen 1 full doctor who episode, and fragments of others.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for Spanish.


----------



## Callie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for Sweden.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for America.


----------



## Callie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for UK.


----------



## MasterC (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned because for a random reason,the word "candy" entered my thoughts.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned because the word "tea" didn't enter your thoughts when she said "banned for UK"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for stereotyping.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for living in Bowser's Castle.


----------



## Callie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for doing another location ban.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for making an use of it to ban me.


----------



## Callie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned because even though it's grammatically correct, "an use" still sounds odd in my head.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## fifia (Sep 3, 2011)

You should be banned because you didn't say you liked bunnies!!!! tsk tsk tsk!!!!
and I am too awesome to be banned!!!! and I loooove bunnies like ruby and gaston and carmen and bunnie and...........


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned because i like bunnies too............... but not that much O.e


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 3, 2011)

fifia said:


> You should be banned because you didn't say you liked bunnies!!!! tsk tsk tsk!!!!
> and I am too awesome to be banned!!!! and I loooove bunnies like ruby and gaston and carmen and bunnie and...........



Banned for being on crack....


----------



## Callie (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for making me smile.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned because I smiled too.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for smiling.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for not smiling, you must be a negative person :/


----------



## Callie (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for an extra e in awesome in your sig.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned becuase adding an extra letter makes it even more awesomeee (see what i did there  )


----------



## Xx Jason xX (Sep 4, 2011)

banned for milking this game too much

Fool


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for not making sense

also my response to your "come at me bro" and Gif avatar


----------



## Yokie (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for anime.


----------



## Callie (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for having a yellow color scheme to your signature, avatar and member title.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for secretly wanting people to notice.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 5, 2011)

Banned for assuming.


----------



## Callie (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned for trying to cleverly hide your bad language. _ass_uming, nice try.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Sep 11, 2011)

Banned for noticing that she was trying to hide her bad language.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2011)

Banned because I don't like chocolate milk.


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

:O

BANNED FOR HAVING A DIFFERENT OPINION THAN ME D:<


----------



## Chimera (Sep 11, 2011)

Banned for not accepting a diversity of opinions.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned for having two items.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned for changing the subject.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned for not changing the subject.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned because changing the subject keeps this thread going.........
Banned for so many user title changes. SUBJECT CHANGE!


----------



## Callie (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned for banning for two different reasons.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 12, 2011)

Banned because i was changing the subject


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for pink.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Sep 13, 2011)

banned for darkness.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for japanese letters.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for using an accent on the O in "troll"


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned because it's an umlaut, not an accent.


----------



## FallChild (Sep 13, 2011)

banned for knowing stuff


----------



## Callie (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned because I am not aquatinted with Stuff, although she sounds like a lovely young lady.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for misunderstanding on purpose.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned because im pretty sure you've used the ban: "banned for pink" on me already


----------



## Yokie (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for making me think.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned because cats are soup and stop signs no longer need to slay the gravy train unless a paperweight decides to invade an envelope.


----------



## Callie (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for not specifying which type of soup cats are.


----------



## binkat (Sep 23, 2011)

banned for not realizing that he was actually talking about artichoke and anchovies soup. I mean, cats love anchovies! Dunno about the artichokes though...


----------



## Callie (Sep 23, 2011)

Banned for using tres sentences.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for using a Spanish number.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for being shiny.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 24, 2011)

Banned for being obsessed in Politoed.


----------



## Callie (Sep 26, 2011)

Mabbend for being a senior member and no longer a tr?ll


----------



## Yokie (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned f?r what you just did.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned because i don't do that: o


----------



## Yokie (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned because you c?n't.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned because i c?n, ? just choose not too.


----------



## Callie (Sep 26, 2011)

Banned for hypocracy


----------



## Yokie (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned for... *checks Google Translate* saying I'm doing hypocracy.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned for using Google!


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned because YOU HAVE A 3DS D:


----------



## Callie (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for the green eyed monster.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for posting 3 days ago.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned for posting today.


----------



## Callie (Oct 2, 2011)

Banned because I can't properly identify the man in your sig.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for not knowing the extremely handsome Slade Echeverria. 
(He will be mine someday)


----------



## Superpie36 (Oct 4, 2011)

You're banned because I don't know who Slade Echeverria is.


----------



## Caius (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for pie.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned from pie. 

But fo reals, banned cause I voted for that signature in the Summer Contest.


----------



## Callie (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned because that information was classified.


----------



## Superpie36 (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for pointing out that the info was classified.


----------



## Callie (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for using a cop out ban.


----------



## Ade4265 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning the above person.


----------



## Callie (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because that's the whole point of the game.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for being obvious.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 9, 2011)

banned for having < 1000 bells


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because you also have less than 1000 bells.


----------



## Caius (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned for Pyramids of Mars.


----------



## Callie (Oct 9, 2011)

Banned because it's Fall and you live in Winter Park.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned because I hate manure.


----------



## Callie (Oct 18, 2011)

Banned for being so judgmental.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 18, 2011)

Banned for being too accepting.


----------



## Callie (Oct 18, 2011)

Banned for being on right now.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for way too much spanish in your posts.


----------



## Callie (Oct 20, 2011)

Banned for too much idiot in your posts.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned for signature.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 25, 2011)

Banned for not liking Timmy Turner.


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for not mentioning his pink hat.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for not mentioning his buck teeth.


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for not referring to him as the toothinator.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 31, 2011)

Banned for not mentioning his FAIRY GOD PARENTS!


----------



## Callie (Nov 1, 2011)

Banned for discluding his FAIRLY ODD PARENTS from your previous statement.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 23, 2011)

^Banned for not giving Cosmo pudding


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned because I banned you.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 23, 2011)

D: You did?! lol


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## shano18 (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned liking pokemon


----------



## Yokie (Nov 23, 2011)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## jebug29 (Nov 23, 2011)

^banned for banning someone


----------



## Callie (Nov 24, 2011)

Banned for living in M-I-S-S-I-S-S-I-P-P-I


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 15, 2011)

Banned for being too cool and famous


----------



## Static (Dec 16, 2011)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Banned for being too cool and famous



How come you keep posting on threads that hasnt had a reply in a month?


----------



## Callie (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned because this game has been extremely popular and it's only been a few months in the basement so it's okay.


----------



## Static (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned because you don't have any cookies.


----------



## Callie (Dec 17, 2011)

Banned because I have brownies.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 28, 2011)

Banned because your signature is too long.


----------



## Jake (Dec 28, 2011)

banned for living in New Jersey.


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned because your facebook link does not work.


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned for being racist against people who live in New Jersey.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2011)

Callie said:


> Banned because your facebook link does not work.



gonna ban you now because the link does work idiot

and banning acrules11 for posting so I can't legit ban Callie


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh...what the. The last time I checked, the last post was: Banned for living in New Jersey. How'd that happen? I said banned for being racist against people who live in New Jersey and thought that... doesn't matter. Anyways, banned for calling someone an idiot.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned for your banning reason being too long and NOT living in New Jersey.


----------



## Jake (Dec 30, 2011)

banned for being a dick head

lol jks ily



Spoiler



but you're still banned


----------



## Keenan (Dec 30, 2011)

Banned for language and useless spoiler


----------



## Joey (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned for having 2 bells


----------



## Keenan (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned for not putting your bells in the ABD and collecting interest like a smart person.


----------



## Alex518 (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned for "Y u no" in yo' Avatar


----------



## Keenan (Dec 31, 2011)

Alex518 said:


> Banned for "Y u no" in yo' Avatar



Banned for having math in your username.



Spoiler: Alex518


----------



## Static (Dec 31, 2011)

Ban for cool avatar


----------



## Keenan (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned for not being online when I banned you.


----------



## MasterC (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned for banning someone who banned you.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned because i think bob the builder is a pedo


----------



## toshiwoshi (Dec 31, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned you.



dammit you beat me too it xD


----------



## Keenan (Dec 31, 2011)

Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Static (Dec 31, 2011)

Ban because your being a hypocrite, your not online lmao.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for changing your user title to senior member before you are really are a senior member.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because you used a meme for your picture.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because you aren't really in bowser's castle.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because I really am in his castle.... <


----------



## Keenan (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because your emoticon doesn't make sense.


----------



## Static (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because Yoshi is awesome D


----------



## Keenan (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because i agree, he is awesome!


----------



## Static (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because I have no reason to ban people haha.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because we joined TBT on the same day!


----------



## Callie (Jan 2, 2012)

Bidoof I swear it wasn't working at the time...

And Keenan banned for having a blue color scheme.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned for the cat in your signature being too fat.


----------



## Callie (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned for hating fat people


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because that was uncalled for!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because you like Pokemon.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because I love Pok?mon and you shall not ban them!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 2, 2012)

banned for standing up for someone I banned.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 2, 2012)

Banned because there's a dead pixel on my iPod touch


----------



## Keenan (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned because you are complaining about there being *one* dead pixel on your iPod when there are millions of people who will never be able to have an iPod!


----------



## bloop2424 (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned for implying that she is spoiled!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 3, 2012)

banned because your favorite character on mario kart is donkey kong.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned because you use Birdo instead.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 3, 2012)

Banned because that's not true...I use dry bones and the quacker


----------



## Callie (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned for knowing many of vBulletin's emoticons.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned for not knowing many of vBulletin's emoticons.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 4, 2012)

Banned because I went back and read that you banned someone for having Donkey Kong as a favorite Mario Kart character when he's a total badass! (right next to Yoshi, of course.)


----------



## Joey (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for looking back on posts


----------



## Keenan (Jan 5, 2012)

banned for having a lame avatar.


----------



## Joey (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for having a worse sig


----------



## Joey (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for being myself :/


----------



## Keenan (Jan 5, 2012)

banned for double posting and insulting my awesome sig.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for using a Quacker on Mario Kart Wii.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for being a total cool kid.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for having an awesome avatar.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving me manhugs!


----------



## Callie (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for bowing avi.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 5, 2012)

Callie said:


> Banned for bowing avi.


 
Banned because that doesn't make sense.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned because you didn't understand how Callie was saying that bloop's avatar is bowing. It made sense.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because Yoshi can't fly!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because you didn't understand how Callie was saying that bloop's avatar is bowing. It made sense.



Ah...

@topic: Banned because your accf guy has the same haircut as mine.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because I have no reason for it!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because you should only ban someone if you have a reason.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because you tell me I should have a reason!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 7, 2012)

Banned because you live in the Netherlands


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, there you have a reason! XD But The Netherlands aren't bad at all!
Banned because you had eaten a hotdog!


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned for posting in this topic


----------



## Keenan (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned for having so many bells, but not spending them.


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because you spend all your bells on stupid stuff in the shop


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because you shouldn't be posting at this moment!


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned for looking at our converstation


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned for implying he's a stalker.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned because Plank is awesome.



Spoiler


----------



## Callie (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned for making plank a hipster.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned for using that awful "h" word!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned because "hipster" isn't a horrible word.


----------



## Callie (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned because I am compelled to respond with, "SHUT CHO MOOUUTH"


----------



## Keenan (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned because you hert muh feelingz.



Spoiler: :(


----------



## Callie (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned because the cat's cuteness distracted my from your sadness.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 11, 2012)

Banned because you wrote my instead of me.


----------



## Joey (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned for correcting one of his posts


----------



## Callie (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned because I'm a girl.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 13, 2012)

Banned because you bought an animated avatar, but aren't using it.


----------



## Joey (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned for always talking about avitars and sigs


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2012)

banned for showing your vagina in public


----------



## Callie (Jan 14, 2012)

banned because there's a cat on my arm forcing me to type with only 1 hand


----------



## Keenan (Jan 14, 2012)

Banned because I am allergic to cats


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned for disturbing the peace, particularly me.


----------



## Pokeman (Jan 15, 2012)

Suppose banning myself for a double post..


----------



## Keenan (Jan 15, 2012)

banned for that awesome avatar


----------



## Callie (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for compliments.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 16, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Callie (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned because you're an hour behind me.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned because you are posting at 4 in the morning.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for using time as a reason to ban someone.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned because it wouldn't kill me to let it all work out.


----------



## Callie (Jan 16, 2012)

Banned for a signature ban!


----------



## Keenan (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned because squidward is so handsome.


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned for being mysterious.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 19, 2012)

banned for having the 8555th post.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned because I can't stop watching Callie's avatar....


----------



## Keenan (Jan 20, 2012)

banned because I agree. Squidward's handsomeness is causing chaos again!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned because..... Staring..... Squidward.... Handsomeness....


----------



## Callie (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned for falling under his handsomeness spell.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned because Squidward's movement looks like he's being possessed.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned because you are obsessed with cat planet.


----------



## Callie (Jan 21, 2012)

Banned for making that sound like a bad thing.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 23, 2012)

Removed post.


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for making love cause hate.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I was going to ban you an hour ago, but I started playing TF2 and forgot.


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a crappy fake moderator.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 24, 2012)

banned because I great at being a fake moderator. (because that is apparently what I am...)


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned because my Pokemon are terrible.


----------



## Joey (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for talking about pokemon


----------



## Keenan (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for a *horrible* user title.


----------



## Callie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for being too bold *ba dum ch*.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for cheezy drum beat after a cheezy joke.


----------



## notrobosamurai (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for hacking the currency system... Oh wait that was me. I mean not me I'm not robosamurai how dare you acuse me of being him


----------



## Keenan (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned for joining this site 2 days after my birthday.


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2012)

banned because I just don't like you, this game is really stupid.


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned for lacking a positive attitude.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 25, 2012)

banned for posting at 1:48 in the morning.


----------



## Callie (Jan 25, 2012)

Banned for posting during school hours D:


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 26, 2012)

Removed post.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned for question mark.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned for bear-dog


----------



## Callie (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned for your bells, or lack there of.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 27, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned for JKing all over the place.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned because we both play the sax!


----------



## Callie (Jan 27, 2012)

Banned for knowing things about ShinyYoshi.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 27, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 28, 2012)

Banned because Fertois  is French.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 28, 2012)

Banned because I don't know French


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 28, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 28, 2012)

Banned because it's Saturday and you overuse jk.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for banning him for two reasons.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned because your god damn avatar is homo!


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned because calling things "homo" is immature and stupid.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned because I completely agree with you.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned because you are not me.


----------



## Callie (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for your abundance of neon.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 29, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned Because you want money!


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned because I sold my Wii.


----------



## Kip (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned Because You're me


----------



## Keenan (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned because he isn't you.


----------



## Callie (Jan 30, 2012)

Banned for assuming he's a guy.


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned because I'm actually a guy XD


----------



## Keenan (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned because we were referring to You, not you, Kip.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned because I am a guy.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Jan 31, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned for bad grammar and spelling.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned for mysterious username and location.


----------



## jebug29 (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned for calling someone a hypocrite.


----------



## Keenan (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned for banning me because of how I banned someone.


----------



## Callie (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned Because I failed and meant "you" was a guy & cause i feel like it.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned for unoriginal reason to ban someone.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 1, 2012)

Ditto.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned for not giving a reason to ban someone.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned for not understanding what I said.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned for not explaining what you said.


----------



## Kip (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned Because you like pie


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 2, 2012)

Banned because I shouldn't have had to explain what I said.


----------



## Callie (Feb 2, 2012)

Banned because I understand what you said.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 2, 2012)

Banned because you also didn't explain it callie.

I know dittio is a pokemon, is that the hidden meaning?


----------



## Kibbbbz (Feb 2, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 2, 2012)

Banned for not being healthy.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 3, 2012)

Banned because I should be doing my homework right now..


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 3, 2012)

Banned because I was banned earlier.


----------



## Callie (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because You was using the word ditto meaning "same." Keenan banned You for an unoriginal ban, and by saying ditto You meant that he banned Keenan for the same reason.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for detailed explanation.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because You's username confuses me when used in context...


----------



## Keenan (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for being easily confused.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Feb 4, 2012)

Removed Post.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned for not spelling "break" or "first" right....


----------



## Keenan (Feb 5, 2012)

banned for putting four periods on your reply.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned for not using a capital B on "Banned".


----------



## jebug29 (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned for eating all of my chocolate brownies.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned for floppy disk.


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned for being anti-floppy!


----------



## Keenan (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned for assuming that Callie is anti-floppy.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned for the usage of the word "assuming".


----------



## Callie (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned for quotation markers.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 7, 2012)

Banned for calling quotation marks quotation markers.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned because I was going to say that.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Feb 8, 2012)

Removed post.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for spelling making wrong.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Feb 8, 2012)

Removed post.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for having the stupidest reasons to ban people.


----------



## jebug29 (Feb 8, 2012)

Banned for being the second person on page 866


----------



## Phil (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for having an odd avatar.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for living in Texas.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned for having a green question mark for an avatar.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned because the people in your avatar have large feet.


----------



## Callie (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned for being a pseudo-senior member.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned because your avatar stopped moving and now I'm staring at handsome Squidward's butt.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 11, 2012)

Banned for staring at handsome Squidward's butt.


----------



## Callie (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this exchange has made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned for loling.


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned for chat speak.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned because I call it text talk.


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned because my English teacher (who I seem to be mentioning a lot lately) calls it lolspeak.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned for talking about your English teacher behind their back.


----------



## Callie (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned for discouraging gossip.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 14, 2012)

Banned for encouraging gossip.


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2012)

Banned because this is the third ban in a row to use the word gossip.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 15, 2012)

Banned for posting while in school.


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2012)

Banned because I wasn't posting while at school—it was nearly one in the morning.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 16, 2012)

Well in that case...Banned for posting at one in the morning.


----------



## Callie (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned because it's nearly one in the morning again...


----------



## Keenan (Feb 17, 2012)

Banned for having two tumblrs.


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2012)

Banned because my second one is unsuccessful.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 21, 2012)

You're banned for having a Handsome Squidward Picture


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for protecting me.


----------



## EverSoGreen (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for having a 3DS!


----------



## Keenan (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for not having a profile pic or signature.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for calling it a profile pic.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned for taking the nermie army badge out of your signature.


----------



## Callie (Feb 21, 2012)

Banned because I wanted a real signature and nermie army was taking up too many characters.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for having a website.


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for Gif.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for name Callie


----------



## Keenan (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for improper English.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for correcting me


----------



## Keenan (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for having two names on your 3DS.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 22, 2012)

Banned for not letting me have a nickname.


----------



## Callie (Feb 23, 2012)

banned because when I swish my face I hear odd sounds in my right ear


----------



## Muffin (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned because you might have a tiny person in your earr! o.0


----------



## Yokie (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned for ninja.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned for being a Senior Member.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned for being Thanked


----------



## Keenan (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned for being polite.


----------



## Callie (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned because you looked at me funny.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 23, 2012)

Banned because I can't look at you, you live in a different state.


----------



## Callie (Feb 24, 2012)

Banned because you thought a look, I swear.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 24, 2012)

Banned because I am thinking of looking at you. RIGHT. NOW.


----------



## Callie (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for having stalkeresque qualities.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for having a art in your signature.


----------



## Jesus (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for using an "a" prior to a word beginning with a vowel.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for having a silly username.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for having no bells.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for having an edible name.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 25, 2012)

Banned for being mysterious


----------



## Keenan (Feb 26, 2012)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## Kip (Feb 29, 2012)

Banned for sealing the sun and placing it in your signature.


----------



## Nami (Mar 1, 2012)

Banned for doing the same thing with the moon in your signature.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 1, 2012)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 1, 2012)

Banned for having an anonymous quote.


----------



## Kami (Mar 1, 2012)

Banned 'cause he has under 100 bells.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 1, 2012)

Banned for saying 'cause instead of because.


----------



## Callie (Mar 2, 2012)

Banned for not allowing slang.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned for only having 2 blog entries.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned for being a junior member, even though you joined TBT over four years ago.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Mar 5, 2012)

banned for banning someone!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 5, 2012)

Banned for unoriginal reason to ban someone.


----------



## Callie (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for creative user title.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

banned for having double e's in your name.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for rhyming name.


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 11, 2012)

banned for your giant ? mark


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

banned for misspelling ''tee hee'' in your user title.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not using an uppercase letter at the beginning of your sentence.


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

banned for only having a mere 3 bells.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for still not using an uppercase letter at the beginning of your sentence.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2012)

banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for calling someone a nazi


----------



## Keenan (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for not using a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Callie (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for being very persnickety.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for having more bells then me.


----------



## Callie (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to guilt trip me subconsciously.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for not using proper grammer.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for banning Callie for not using proper grammar, when she did use proper grammar and you didn't. Gramm*a*r isn't spelled gramm*e*r.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 12, 2012)

Banned for being unknown.

Off Topic: sorry Callie


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2012)

banned for saying sorry.

(off topic: Keenan, I will continue to not capitalize my sentences because I am a rebel. buahaha!)


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned for being rebellious.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned for not having a signature. 

@Memory Anemone: The grammar police will get you some day...


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned for talking to Memory Anemone.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2012)

banned for banning him for talking to me.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned for referring to me as "him".


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2012)

banned for not liking to be referred as ''him''.


----------



## Maarten707 (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned because I have no reason!


----------



## Yokie (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for having no reason.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned because I felt like banning you.


----------



## Yokie (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for having feelings.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for not having feelings.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for having numbers in your name.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for not having numbers in your name.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for reversing my reason to ban you.


----------



## Kami (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for having a steam profile.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for having a creepy gif in your signature.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for insulting someone's siganture.


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2012)

Banned for thinking that a signature has feelings.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for not understanding what I meant?


----------



## Julie (Mar 15, 2012)

banned for not taking a joke.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning the same person twice in a row.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having a friend code on your signature.


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having a guy with a gun in your signature.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning someones signature.


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 18, 2012)

banned for only putting up 40 post


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for posting less than 40 posts.


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 18, 2012)

banned for living in Hawaii


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for living in Virginia.


----------



## Wubajub (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for smuggling cookies into Russia every Saturday evening with a full moon that says 'bananas' whenever I look at it.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for banning me for something that isn't true.


----------



## Wubajub (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned from denying the truth


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for lieing again.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for improper grammar again! How do you spell lying incorrectly?


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 19, 2012)

Banned for being extremely picky about grammer.


----------



## Wubajub (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for spelling GRAMMAR wrong ( This is getting funny)!


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for being everywhere.


----------



## Elliot (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned.
Yus.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for failing at centering your signature.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for having less than 5 bells.


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of a calculator.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for not liking calculators.


----------



## Callie (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned because I never said I dislike calculators; I merely stated that you remind me of one.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for having a lot of stuff on your signature.


----------



## Wubajub (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for having a forum name I don't understand.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for not buying anything with your surplus of bells.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 23, 2012)

Banned for buying things.


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for wanting to destroy our economy.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for wanting to invade the contry by using mutated squids.


----------



## Callie (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for misspelling the word "country."

(side note: I just read through this whole thread. It was very entertaining. I started cracking up on page 18.)


----------



## Keenan (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 24, 2012)

banned for joining in November.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for rooting for Rue in the Hunger Games even though


Spoiler



She dies.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for talking about the hunger games.


----------



## monkey905332 (Mar 29, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Banned for rooting for Rue in the Hunger Games even though
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I've known that forever but i still like her.     O and Ti4558 is banned for banning someone for talking about the hunger games


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned for putting an emotion on your post.


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 5, 2012)

Banned for not having an emotion on your post.


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 7, 2012)

Banned for joining 2 days before my dad's birthday (Hehe)


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for having under 100 bells


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 14, 2012)

banned for having over 100 bells


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

Banned for having a signature that I can't answer without laughing about it.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 21, 2012)

Banned for having a pink haired character.


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 21, 2012)

banned for having a cat as your profile picture. 
@MDofDarkheart Thanks!


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2012)

banned for being a n00b


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 22, 2012)

Banned for replacing letters with lookalike numbers.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2012)

banned 4 not undastandin da lingo ov k00l ppl


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 24, 2012)

banned for spelling c00l wrong


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for...... I don't know I just felt like banning someone.


----------



## A.C.Penny (Apr 25, 2012)

^ Banned for not taking a shower for a week.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for making a false banning statement.


----------



## MattVariety (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for having pink hair.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 25, 2012)

Bannee for having the word Variety in your screen name.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

banned for not knowing how to spell banned.


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for living in Australia


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2012)

banned for hating Australians.


----------



## BlueBear (May 9, 2012)

Banned for using a full stop


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

banned for being racist


----------



## BlueBear (May 10, 2012)

Racist?! How 

Banned for calling me racist


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2012)

banned for being racist again


----------



## monkey905332 (May 12, 2012)

I don't hate Australians just pointing out a fact.

banned for saying SIGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ in  your signature.


----------



## Jake (May 12, 2012)

banned for having a sig in black and white, looks ugly


----------



## Crazyredd35 (May 30, 2012)

banned for not appreciating black and white sigs


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

banned for making alt accounts


----------



## Keenan (May 30, 2012)

Banned for abbreviating.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

banned for mini modding


----------



## Choco (Jun 3, 2012)

*Banned for being a pokemon! *


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 3, 2012)

banned fro having kirby in your sig.


----------



## Jake (Jun 4, 2012)

banned for being an idiot


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 5, 2012)

(he did have it when i was on the other day) 
banned for making false statements.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2012)

banned for being an idiot and not understanding i saw the kirby s sig but decided to ban him for being an idiot so now he looks like an idiot = banned


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for terrible sentence structure.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for coming back after 5 years and being rude to me


----------



## Chimera (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for not being as beautiful as Squidward.


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because I believe "handsome" would have been a better word to use.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for using quotation marks


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for wanting your breath to be stolen.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because I like squidward


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for posting a thumbnail


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because your ban gave me a horrible mental image of a person's thumb nail being nailed to a piece of wood.


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for being named callie


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for SIGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Keenan (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for excessive amount of Z's.


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because I copied them from his sig, so he should get the blame.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned for having an unhealthy obsession with 5qu1dw4rd


----------



## Callie (Jun 9, 2012)

Banned because no obsession relating to Squidward can be unhealthy.


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for being an octopus instead of a squid


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2012)

banned for being racist


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for discriminating against racists.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for being a ranga


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for shiny furret.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

banned 'cause your sig is too long


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for not having moneyz.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for being mean to the poor


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for acting like the poor are actually people.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for being gone for 6 months


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because I think it was only 2 or 3.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for being Ms. Jentacular


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because I don't know how to pronounce your name.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because that was a pretty lame reason


----------



## Callie (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned because that reason was even lamer.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 10, 2012)

Banned for pertaining to breakfast.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for joining the forum a month after my birthday


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for posting while i was typing a post


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for banning me


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 10, 2012)

banned because Bidoof, banana, and banned all start with B


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2012)

banned for using zelda characters for your signature


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for not evolving yet


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2012)

(YOU'VE GOT NO ****ING IDEA HOW LONG I'VE WAITED FOR SOMEONE TO SAY THAT!)

banned for banning me


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 11, 2012)

banned for saying that twice


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned cause' it's my birthday. Meh heh heh...


----------



## joost (Jun 11, 2012)

^ banned because it's not my birthday.. oh and btw happy birthday


----------



## Choco (Jun 11, 2012)

*Banned for being mean and nice at the same time! *


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 11, 2012)

Your banned for saying something.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for improper grammar.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for posting exactly on the hour.


----------



## Keenan (Jun 11, 2012)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2012)

banned for being fat


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for having eggs in your signature.


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2012)

banned for having a fat purple tub in your signature


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 12, 2012)

banned for not knowing who Peanut is and calling him a tub


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2012)

banned for being mean


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 12, 2012)

banned for  beng to lazy to come up with another reason


----------



## joost (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for joining in 2012


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2012)

banned for being wrong


----------



## joost (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned because the weather sucks here in Holland and it doesn't suck there in Australia (I think)


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning yourself jeez have some confidence in yourself! hahaha


----------



## Cloud (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for having an underscore in your name


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 12, 2012)

banned for having little purple clouds in your signature.


----------



## joost (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for having a picture of a jalapeno on a stick in your signature


----------



## Cloud (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned for having no signature!


----------



## Wolfos (Jun 12, 2012)

Banned. Thats all i have to say.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2012)

banned for not giving a valid reason


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for giving a valid reason?


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for pretending to be a pikmin


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for being an HM slave


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for being named after the person I hate most on glee


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for watching glee


----------



## joost (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned because the Dutch lost lastnight from the Germans..


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for being rasist


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for not knowing how to spell LOL


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for not knowing it's called a type ****


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for not bothering to correct your mistakes


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for being stupid


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## Jake (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for not using a period.


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned because the us British call them full stops.


----------



## unique (Jun 14, 2012)

banned for being a dog


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for not having capital letters.


----------



## joost (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for singing in the roost


----------



## StoneZack17 (Jun 14, 2012)

banned because "joost" rymes with "boost"


----------



## Keenan (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for being a brony.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned because your fly is down.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for lying


----------



## unique (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for having big teeth


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for wearing an apron


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for having only 2 bells!


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for using a period in your user name


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for joining on a certain date!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for not having 100 posts


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for not having over 9000 posts


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for being a newb


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for having a funny profile picture!


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for having a boring profile picture


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for having a boring signature (yawn yawn yawn)


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for having the worst signature I've ever seen


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for talking rubbish!


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for talking clean


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for boring me!


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for not giving a valid reason


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for being jkes


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for not making sense


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

(jokes) banned for commenting


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

(jkes is a short word for jokes)


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for using brackets


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for not being specific!


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for not knowing anything


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for not taking a joke??


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for taking this seriously


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for lying!


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for taking my username ending when you could have just changed it to Nicolee


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for ruining the banning between me and nicole


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

(start) banned for talking lol


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned because I find it funny that I have broken your streak


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for taking everything out on me!


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2012)

banned so you can work on your plans to assassinate rover with out being distracted by TBT


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for making no sense!?


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 15, 2012)

banned for having under 100 posts.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for having no avatar!


----------



## joost (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned because it's my birthday


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned because its your birthday today (btw happy Birthday)


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for using hacked photos in your signature


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for not knowing the truth! (they aren't hacked photos btw)


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for lying


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for not meeting up with me on AC:CF!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for being inconsiderate about time zones!


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for having a such a lovely town!


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for having a purple user title


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for not respecting the purple user titles


----------



## Riceicle (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for being purple


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for banning purple pikimin.


----------



## Jake (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for an awkward situation


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned for banning someone else!!


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 17, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for a lame reason.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for having too cute an avatar


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for adding to many "Z"s in "SIGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ"


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for using bb codes


----------



## Chimera (Jun 19, 2012)

Banned because I refuse to take your breath away.


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2012)

banned because that is racist


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for having a avatar that's a fake beaver.


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Jun 20, 2012)

banned for banning someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that ate a banana that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone that banned someone...

RANDOM OSTRICH PARTY!!!!!


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 20, 2012)

Banned for using font size 7


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Jun 20, 2012)

BANNED FOR BEING TOO UNRANDOM TO NOT USE FONT7


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

banned for spam

(also it's size not font so awkward for you)


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Jun 21, 2012)

banned for being on the top ten most hated pokemon list


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 21, 2012)

^ banned for bigotry against the Bidoof pokemon


also, lol,


Bidoof said:


> (also it's size not font so awkward for you)


On what planet do you live on?




> font   /f?nt/
> Noun:
> 
> 1 A receptacle in a church for the water used in baptism, typically a freestanding stone structure.
> *2  A set of type of one particular face and size.*


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2012)

banned for being a dick


----------



## Tsutarja (Jun 21, 2012)

banned for name-calling


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 21, 2012)

Banned for being true (nodds head)


----------



## Chimera (Jun 22, 2012)

Banned because your friend code is now is my grasp.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2012)

banned for using gifs


----------



## monkey905332 (Jun 23, 2012)

banned for having 40 bells


----------



## Cloud (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned for having a adorable monkey as your avatar!


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 23, 2012)

Banned cause of Nyan Mii mask, you know the one I mean


----------



## Jake (Jun 23, 2012)

banned for making everyone think you're a cat


----------



## Callie (Jun 24, 2012)

Banned because the last few pages made me unhappy and confused.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

banned for having food in your sig


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 25, 2012)

Banned for "taking my breath away".


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2012)

banned for being racist to germans


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 28, 2012)

*banned for telling someone they're racist.*


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 28, 2012)

banned for stealing my cupcake! ;(


----------



## Chimera (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for having tape on your sword.


----------



## Numner (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because I know what you did. All the evidence points to it. You know what I know did. Or maybe you don't. It's that thing you did when you thought no one was looking. When the world turned a blind eye, when you had all the power in the world. Newsflash: you didn't. It didn't. *I* didn't. I saw it. And you're facing the punishment. Yes you got it right, I'm banning you and you can never come back. You're pretty lucky that I don't tell the police. But they have no part in this, it's my problem. But now it's no-one's problem but your own. Banned.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you're planning on having soup without the proper permission from your designated tiger. He was too busy eating corn flakes while you consumed fire hydrant water for the benefit of your own bladder. This concludes us to believe that a malefactor like you has participated in lonlethal loitering at a public gas station because you ran out of broccoli pudding for your previously mentioned soup. Now your tiger must attend anger management classes to get over his fear of doughnuts, all because of you. Thus, you are banned.


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2012)

banned for rambling


----------



## Chimera (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned because I'm a rambling guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htTLWC1unMc


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

banned for having a .gif avatar


----------



## Cloud (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned for telling people to take your breath away.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned for copying my reason.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 30, 2012)

Banned for having no reason to ban you.


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 30, 2012)

banned for trying to ban someone


----------



## XenoVII (Jun 30, 2012)

banned for double posting


----------



## Jake (Jun 30, 2012)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for only having 2 bells


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for no reason!


----------



## Cloud (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for having the same picture as your signature for your avatar.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for wearing glasses


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for having 'sigzzzzzzzzzzzzzz' in your siganture.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for banning me


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for always correcting my posts (sighs)


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for taking things too seriously


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for taking my breath away


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for not  being a duck


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2012)

(thats my brother) banned for posting


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for talking about your family on a website.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for being a penguin


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for being Bidoof


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for being human


----------



## Choco (Jul 1, 2012)

*Banned for falling in my pitfall! (I buried it while she was in my town; see avatar.) *


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for making jokes!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for having more bells than posts.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for being a senior member


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for making this thread OVER 9,000!!!!


----------



## Callie (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for looking at me funny.


----------



## Jake (Jul 1, 2012)

banned for pretending to be a squid


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned because I have no recollection of the event in question.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for banning me


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for being a member for too long


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for being a member too short


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned for having 8,667 posts


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for having an underscore in your username


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned for using an avatar!


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for being a fish


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 2, 2012)

heheheh, banned for editing your user title!


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for hating yourself


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned for encouraging self love. bleh.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2012)

banned for being emo


----------



## Callie (Jul 2, 2012)

Banned because emus are better.


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for copyright infringement


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for criticizing someone


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for being the 7th of your species


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for eating my sibling that never existed


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 3, 2012)

banned cause I hate you (wow I never knew I was emo)


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for hating someone!


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for listing a: duck-bird-kappa-turtle-frog-human-shoe-thing-whatever hybrid


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for having a 3DS!!


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for including a picture of my ACCF character on your sig (I'm the cat)


----------



## naminji98 (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for being a cat


----------



## Cloud (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for banning someone over being a cat


----------



## Callie (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for being in the sky.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 3, 2012)

banned because alcohol makes you very, very stupid, until you're 21. then it becomes very, very good for you


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

banned for spam


----------



## Chimera (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for being an aussie.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

banned for being racist


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for having under 20bells


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

banned because i have 23 bells


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned because you posted replies to get the 23 bells -_-


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned because you're falling in a pitfall on your profile picture!


----------



## Callie (Jul 4, 2012)

Banned for not living in North Dakota.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 5, 2012)

Callie said:


> Banned for not living in North Dakota.


Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Callie (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Ashchu (Jul 5, 2012)

^banned for being mean


----------



## Keenan (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a video as your signature.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 6, 2012)

Banned for not noticing how awesome Nyanchu is...


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

banned for being shiny


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 6, 2012)

banned because the leprechaun told me to burn things


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

banned for burning stuff


----------



## Dylab (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for spelling sigs wrong in your sig


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for not knowing lingo


----------



## Dylab (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for telling me I don't know lingo because I do (I really do know lingo)


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned because u lied


----------



## Dylab (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned because you think I lied


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for lying again


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for not adding me!


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for lying


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for not meeting up with me (again)


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for not being patient


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for not giving me the flowers,and stuff yet.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for being impatient


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for using the same excuse two times in a row


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned because they were actually worded differently and it was fact


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for being funny xD


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for using the _xD_ face.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned because you just used the face in your comment.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for being smart


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for being a funny member


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for being the 7th


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for not drinking coffee on thursdays.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for pretending to be a senior member


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for eating egg salad without the eggs.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for having no signature


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for being a walrus disguised as a penguin


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for revealing my indentity.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for having 555 posts right at this very moment


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning that.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for using your inside voice.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for not using your inside voice


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for not using your voice, typing doesn't count.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 7, 2012)

banned, but I have no strong feeling one way or the other


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned because i have no idea what you're talking about ;w;


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 7, 2012)

banned because I can't think of a reason (and the neutral statement was from Futurama and became an Internet meme, it is funny)


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 7, 2012)

banned for referencing another Internet meme (wow, I must have no other excuse)


----------



## Callie (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 7, 2012)

Banned for that avatar


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

banned for being a double user


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for having Bidoof as your name.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for borders


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

banned for being a ranga


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 8, 2012)

banned for no reason.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for invalid ban.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for having 1,402 posts!


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

banned for banning callie


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for defending me.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

banned for being a two timin' hoe


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for not opening your gates


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for an animal crossing related ban.


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2012)

banned for looking like poppy cock


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for telling someone how they're like.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for not talking in French


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned because it's rather hard to talk on a text based forum.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 8, 2012)

banned for saying weird words that originated from SPain.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned because I don't understand.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for not ordering a burger.


----------



## Callie (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for disrespecting AMURICA.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2012)

Banned for spelling America as AMURICA.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for not getting over tinychat which is yesterdays news


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for being a single lady.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

banned for being a double lady


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for having quintuple pok?eggs.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

banned for having no eggs


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for not being able to lay eggs.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

banned for being sexist


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for taking too much offense.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

banned for being 12


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for guessing incorrectly.


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for being...13?


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for guessing incorrectly.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 9, 2012)

banned because: 010100110111010101110000011001010111001001110000011001010110111001100111011101010110100101101110001000000110100101110011001000000110000101110111011001010111001101101111011011010110010100100000011000010110111001100100001000000110100001100101001000000110101101101110011011110111011101110011001000000110100101110100


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned because I cannot read binary.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned because you are living in a restricted area.


----------



## Callie (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned because drumming.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

banned for not using brail and being rude to the blind members


----------



## Callie (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for not describing the smell of your post and being rude to our anosmiac members.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

banned for looking like bacon


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for eating the look-a-like bacon.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

banned for being a cannibal


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for not being a cannibal


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for loving skittys (Skitties?)


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

banned for not knowing the correct grammar for POKEMANZ!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned because your signature made me realize I haven't had enough time to play the Pokemanz ):


----------



## Shinykiro (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for having a username that resembles mine.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

banned for using AIM


----------



## Keenan (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for using MSN.


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2012)

banned for using skype


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for talking about skype


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2012)

banned for being rude to skype


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for having a girl on CF when your a boy!


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2012)

banned for being sexist


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for telling somone they're sexist.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for standing up for me


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for complaining


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for only having under 90 posts.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for for having under 190 posts.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for banning Nicole


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for using a underscore in your username when you can use spaces


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for being weird


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for not being weird.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for naming your town Mobias


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for criticizing town names.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for being CAV.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for loving Skitty


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for not loving Skitty


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for using acronyms.


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for not loving Riolu


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for assuming things that are obviously true.


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for making me confused with that comment


Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for posting an awesome picture of  cat


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for commenting on the picture of a cat that doesn't even look confused.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for having a weird avatar


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for judgement


----------



## Dylab (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for liking kirby


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who the person in my avatar is


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned because your town reminds me of a mobius strip.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned because Squidward's eyes in your avatar are inaccurate to how they look when he is in that position in the cartoon.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2012)

banned for being a fish


----------



## Chimera (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned because no man, I am a camel.


----------



## Keenan (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for having a broken link in your sig.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned because fix'd


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because it's fixed*


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for correcting somebody


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being a turnip


----------



## Callie (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for leaf.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for your name being eillac backwards


----------



## Chimera (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because you ruin the :3 look with your giant teeth.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for having cat planet in your sig


----------



## Chimera (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for being into baseball.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for living in eagleland


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being rude


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me rude


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being rude again


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me rude again


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for using the same excuse


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for having 0 bells


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned since i have more bells than you anyway


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for liking pokemon


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for dissing (or whatever people call it) Pokemon


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for treating pokemon as humans


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for eating pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being pingu


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for using a pokemon name.
(That is a pokemon name right? I don't really keep up with pokemon)


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for using an animal name

(and no it isnt a pokemon name awkies 4 u LOL)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for making this thread awkward.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being funny


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for saying someone's funny.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for not copying


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for copying


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for being awkward


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for awkward muffin


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for making ugly cupcakes.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being a penguin


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for having a Mii in your Animal Crossing picture


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for eating clams


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for eating powdered oysters.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for hating oysters


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming something that is obviously true.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because i should be sleeping


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because you haven't slept yet.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because you have slept


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because you changed your profile picture.


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 12, 2012)

Spoiler: The reason why Nicole is banned


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for being greedy.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because i felt like it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for having a terrible reason.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for saying it's a terrible reason but it's a fine reason.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for having yet ANOTHER terrible reason.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for saying its a terrible reason


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for saying terrible


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because I'm always banning you.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for not being original


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for not being as sexy as I.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for thinking your sexy


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned cause i 2 sexy


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for being so sexy!


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for flattering me


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for having bobdapeach in your signature!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for being unable to use "your" in the correct context.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm unable


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because that dont make sense


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because grammar are not too important


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because you said that sentence incorrect


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because that was the point.


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for living in Bowsers castle!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because it's home sweet home and everyone judges too quickly!


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for being shiny and not being a pokemon


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because he says so


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for posting randoms


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for thinking Howard Stern is random


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because he is a random


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because your random


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because


----------



## Dylab (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because I think the opposite of that


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because Aylin is the best!!


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because i'm the best


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned cause glee is the best


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for going on a road trip.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for no reason xD


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for being lazy


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for eating too much candy


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for not dressing up for Halloween.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for being a puffin


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for eating raw clam juice.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for bringing up clams again


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> banned for eating clams



Banned for not quoting the first post we talked about clams in.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because you have x's in your eyes while wearing a GameCube shirt (yeah, I know, there pluses)


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because they'er actually pluses (+)


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because the eyes actually represent the arrow pad.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because it's called a d-pad


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for using technical terms.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for not using technical terms.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because theyre basic


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for not having Bidoof outside spoilers


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for not having skitty outside spoilers


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for changing your signature


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because i didn't?


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for using a question mark


----------



## Ryan (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for joining in December.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for joining in August


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for joining a week after my dogs birthday


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for adding dogs into the situation


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for banning others xD


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for not speaking enlgish


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for being layzee


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for saying i was lying


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because it was true!


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for lying


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for making me look like this was a big deal


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because it was


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for joining in 2008


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for joining in 2011


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for using the letter B in your username


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for having a stupid username


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because bidoof is a stupid pokemon


----------



## Jake (Jul 13, 2012)

banned because thats incredibly rude and i'm reporting your post and i hope you get banned


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> banned because thats incredibly rude and i'm reporting your post and i hope you get banned



hahaha,
banned for using global pokedex plus in your signature


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for banning me xD


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for sounding like your the precious one


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for using things where i don't know the translations from.
(i don't know what 'precious one 'means')


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what precious means


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for not being precious.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for joining the day Comic-Con started this year


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for GIF AVI


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for a stupid avatar


----------



## Chimera (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for having a generic pokemon in your avatar.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for having 2 people in your avatar


----------



## unique (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for having a leaf on your head


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for having nothing on your head


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for calling Rose stupid.


----------



## unique (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for loving something that will never exist


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what Homestuck is.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for using grammar


----------



## Dylab (Jul 14, 2012)

banned 4 using for not 4


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for not making sense


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for using global pokedex plus things in your signature


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for being from the Netherlands.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being racist


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being right


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for having a penguin in your signature.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned because roald is cool! haha


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being superpenguins husband.
LIKE WE DIDNT KNOW


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for being from Australia


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for using banreasons that are already used many times


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being a penguin


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being a bidoof


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for kinda copying!


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being a piplup


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for being a magikarp


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for joining a week before my birthday.

This was meant for Bidoof.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for trying to ban me


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for an unvalid reason


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for using pink in your avatar


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for a reaosn you break as well.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for spelling reason wrong


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for having blue in your avatar


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for eating shells.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for having D-pad in your eyes and a gamecube logo on your shirt


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned for having bad hair


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for insulting his hair.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for having skitty in your signature


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for using someone with a beak in your signature


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for not knowing it's a duck.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

banned because you are a duck disguised as a penguin


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for knowing that.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for joining on a birthday of someone I know.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 14, 2012)

Banned for needing to mention that.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for not liking green eggs and ham.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for quoting that


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for having 0 bells on the forum


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for mentioning something about bells


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for being my friend


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for being mean


----------



## Cloud (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for making me jealous because you live in Australia.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for being jelly


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for being behind me


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for not making sense


----------



## monkey905332 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for not noticing that you wrote your 2nd last post at the same time as FrozenPhoenix96.


----------



## monkey905332 (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for not noticing that your second to last post you wrote was as the same time as FrozenPhoenix96.


----------



## Jake (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for double posting


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for commenting.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 15, 2012)

banned for not wearing pants on the Internet


----------



## Cloud (Jul 15, 2012)

Banned for having the name Cloud in your ps3 name


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

banned for being a cloud


----------



## Chimera (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for not speaking German.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

banned for speaking english


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

banned for something


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

banned for nothing


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

banned for more than 8000 posts


----------



## Dylab (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for having an awesome sig


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dylab said:


> Banned for having an awesome sig



thnx,
banned for something xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

banned for using the same avatar


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for not notcing I changed it many times.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 16, 2012)

banned for since i'm on this forum, you never changed it


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for being in the Netherlands


----------



## Dylab (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for being a bellbringer


----------



## monkey905332 (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for using a big word


----------



## Chimera (Jul 16, 2012)

Banned for platitudinous reasons.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2012)

banned for being fat


----------



## Chimera (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for telling a plain lie.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for not talking about planes


----------



## Chimera (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for being in the middle of a FIELD!!!!!!


----------



## Dylab (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Chimera (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm not wasting my hard earned casharoo to view your pitiful excuse to ban me.


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for eating worms


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for having very much posts


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for having no posts


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

banned because i have posts


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for being on the posts topic too long


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for having a really cool signature (the one with reuniclus)


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for being on the Dutch Animal Crossing Forum too! xD


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for being there too xD


----------



## Jake (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for excluding non-dutch members


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for banning someone that bans other banners that are banned


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 17, 2012)

banned for being confused


----------



## Chimera (Jul 17, 2012)

Banned for soup.


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2012)

banned for chicken


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 18, 2012)

banned for chicken noodle soup


----------



## Jake (Jul 18, 2012)

banned for being racist


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 19, 2012)

banned for not having a Bidoof in your party listed in your signature


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 19, 2012)

banned because you are talking about bidoof's signature


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 19, 2012)

Banned for putting Majora's Mask and Skull Kid on your siggie


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

banned for being luigi


----------



## Dylab (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for hating luigi


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

banned because you spam and abuse the charge tag, and promote hacking in your avatar.

*I hope the staff members notice this when they see the reports I made against you and ban you for good.*


----------



## Dylab (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for saying goof not good (I dont spam, didnt know you could abuse it, and changed my avatar )


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

banned for not knowing what spam is


----------



## Dylab (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for saying spam


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned because you also said the word


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

banned for being a turkey


----------



## Chimera (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for being racist.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for having the weirdest avatar gif ever. Its just.....


----------



## monkey905332 (Jul 20, 2012)

Banned for having a blan sig.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

banned for using too many pokemon


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for being crazy about GPX (Global PokedeX something)


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for being crazy about animal crossing


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for being furry.


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for being skin


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for.......... um.... I am not really sure why............ potato? I don't know


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned breathing too much.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for being a cat planet fanboy o; </3


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for a miniscule post count.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 21, 2012)

EXCUSE YOU. banned for not being one of the first few hundred members on TBT. hahaha


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for capsing


----------



## Ziken (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for not PMing me back. LOL


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for not pmsing.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for not gtfo'ing. jk <3 lolol


----------



## Jake (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for <3ing


----------



## Ziken (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for making me wait an hour and not coming to my town. );


----------



## Chimera (Jul 21, 2012)

Banned for letting beavers in your town.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 21, 2012)

banned for texting past midnight... ooooo


----------



## Chimera (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because not anymore :|


----------



## Ziken (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because your FB profile picture scares me. bahaha


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2012)

banned for being racist cause i always write in black


----------



## Ziken (Jul 22, 2012)

banned cuz you're starting your last year of school? lolol (;


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because its second last


----------



## Ziken (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because you're not very fun to stalk..


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because you dont know what fun is


----------



## Ziken (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because goodnight. o;<


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because it's not night here


----------



## flabbergasted (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because night is the BEST.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because that's true


----------



## Jake (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because night time ftw


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 22, 2012)

banned for nothing


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because you are the 96th frozen phoenix (how is that possible, I mean they're made from fire and can reincarnate themselves)


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 22, 2012)

banned for my username is FrozenPhoenix and i'm born in the year 19*96*


----------



## Ziken (Jul 22, 2012)

banned for being the same age as me and not asking first


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because maybe i'm some months or days older, and then you had to ask me first xD


----------



## Ziken (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because netherlands.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because alifornia


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 22, 2012)

FrozenPhoenix96 said:


> banned because alifornia



Banned for missing a C D:


----------



## Ziken (Jul 22, 2012)

banned for making me LOL.


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being cute :3


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because I thought your avatar was creepy


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because my avatar is an accurate depiction of what will happen when Nook takes over the world and enslaves us all.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because Nook is a coon and coons only like garbage.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 22, 2012)

banned because you're not funny. -_-


----------



## Chimera (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because I don't wake up every morning to impress you.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned because you just ignored my phone call.. D:<


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for using faces too often


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for being emotionless and not keeping their word.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for using periods


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for having 0 bells o_o


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for quite a few reasons xD


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for more than a few reasons ohohoho <3


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for being a Californian.


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for never adding me back on 3DS D:


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because whoops, I shall do it eventually. I have misplaced my 3DS ;-;


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for being a negro


----------



## Callie (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for being correct


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for having OVER 9,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!! posts


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for not having 109 posts.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for that will never happen xD


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for not even deserving that cake.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for not having a cake.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because I like homestuck


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for having under 500 bells


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because I only need 12 more


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for strange dancer men 0.o


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for messaging me on fb all day long.. haha


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for being weird on Skype ;P


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for hurting my feelings ):


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for doing chores whilst im trying to talk


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for saying whilst hahahaha


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for hate on my Britishness


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for britishness


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for Silly amercianism


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for being so dfjsgdjfdklf D:


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 23, 2012)

Ziken said:


> banned for being so dfjsgdjfdklf kawaii D:



Banned for making me upset you often


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 23, 2012)

Riceicle said:


> Banned for strange dancer men 0.o


 they're sexy dancer men...... More like guys..there not that old. Sigh* no one understands odottemita 

Anyway, banne because that quote says kawaii and the post doesn't


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the edit at the bottom.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for pointing out the obvious.. lol


----------



## Chimera (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned for using a little too much sus


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned becuse I don't understand what you're trying to say


----------



## Chimera (Jul 23, 2012)

Banned because it wasn't designed to be understood.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2012)

banned for being a cat


----------



## Ziken (Jul 24, 2012)

banned for pokemon sigzzzzzz


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2012)

banned for being human


----------



## Ziken (Jul 24, 2012)

banned because.. your posts! they're over 9000! lol


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2012)

banned for not having over 9000!!


----------



## Ziken (Jul 24, 2012)

banned for not considering the fact that i'm shy ):


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2012)

banned for not being hot


----------



## Ziken (Jul 24, 2012)

banned for not having a good def. of hot.. and for deleting my visitor message o:< omfg


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2012)

banned because i am a good definition of hot;



Spoiler


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for being delusional o.0


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for being a member for 2 months


----------



## Jake (Jul 24, 2012)

banned for being a member for nearly a year


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned because I didn't even notice I joined a year as of tomorrow until you said that.


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned because twitter user.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for not being as foxy as I.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for an odd number of bells.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for an odd number of bells.


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for lack of bells


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 25, 2012)

banned because..... .-. .....  ... nothing else


----------



## Choco (Jul 25, 2012)

*Banned for sticking out your tongue to me! *


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for not having "bo" at the end of your name.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for not having "d" at the end of your name.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for being online when I posted this.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 25, 2012)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## Jake (Jul 25, 2012)

banned for the opposite reason


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for a reason slightly to the left if you're squinting.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for that not making sense.


----------



## Choco (Jul 26, 2012)

*Banned for having 111 posts! *


----------



## Chimera (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for being from Holland; ISN'T THAT WEIRD?!?!?!


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for poking me.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for 2 Blog Entries.


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned because boo on skitty


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2012)

banned for being too lanky


----------



## PapaNer (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned because YOU AINT KNOW ME


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2012)

banned for making my energy sending distress calls


----------



## Callie (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned because I ****ing feel like it.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for only cursing once in that Post


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for not cursing at all


----------



## Chimera (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for freaking blue hair!


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for no red hair.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for not offering unto me your resolute and unwavering assistance; even in the face of irreversible mutilation and unspeakable tortures, which will no doubt befall you in even the best of outcomes.


----------



## Jake (Jul 27, 2012)

banned for being white


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for being rasist.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

banned because i typo'd rasist before it was cool 8)


----------



## flabbergasted (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for being such a hipster


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for having a tree AVI.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

banned for being un-emvironmentaly friendly


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because I never exit my house unless I have too.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

banned for being a hermit


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for being the dead rabbit in my backyard*shivers*


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

banned for being dead


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for being alive.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for being alive.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for using the same reason.


----------



## Callie (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for kersplosian.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because I needed to google that.


----------



## Callie (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for using a popular website.


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for referencing Google


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for not referencing one.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for banning someone because of them not referencing something.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for being unable to distinguish the left butt-cheek from the right.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for using the word butt in your banned.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because I don't have a banned.


----------



## Ziken (Jul 28, 2012)

banned because your puns suck.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because your currently telling me not to say anything mean.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because your currently telling me not to say anything mean.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because I am not.


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

banned for trying to ban me


----------



## Chimera (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because I will now respond with immediate legal recourse.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2012)

banned for being chicken


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for being a cow.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2012)

banned for trying to take the Pokemon title from me


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what Hetalia is.(Possibly)


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2012)

banned for changing the subby


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned of not changing it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2012)

banned for changing it


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because I know what hetalia is.


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2012)

banned because


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because I don't understand your previous post.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for not understanding.


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for trying to be subtle.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for not being online when I posted this.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for having Skitty in your signature


----------



## Callie (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because they have been banned for that before.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for being a ginger.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for being a brunny.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

banned cause youre stoopid


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for kidnapping the apostrophe.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

banned for banning me


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 30, 2012)

banned for making me make this thread have 9,600+1 posts


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

banned for not paying me my money after we fooled around


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for posting 5:58 AM my time.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for posting even though you've been banned multiple times.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for having "another face of Squidward."


----------



## Ziken (Jul 30, 2012)

banned for being james


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because I don't know your name.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for having a twitter.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for having a Facebook.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for being friends with me on said Facebook.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for :3 bacon.


----------



## Callie (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned for disapproving of the jentacular party.


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

banned for being a walrus


----------



## Chimera (Jul 30, 2012)

Banned because I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob.


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned because what sounds does a walrus make?


Spoiler: answer



goo goo g'joob


----------



## Chimera (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned for carrying the correct answer.


----------



## Callie (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned for not laughing at my glorious joke.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned for not laughing at the face of evil.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2012)

banned for being a cat


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 1, 2012)

banned for using the letters: "a" "b" "c" "d" "e" "f" and "g"


----------



## Callie (Aug 1, 2012)

Banned for quotation marks.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2012)

banned for not thinking of a reasonable reason


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because it is too early in the morning here.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2012)

banned because its too late at night here


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## Jake (Aug 2, 2012)

banned for coming back


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because I hate excuses.


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Aug 2, 2012)

banned for that's a excuse too


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because my dancing dog has human legs.



Spoiler: Spoiler


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96 (Aug 2, 2012)

banned because he has some human hands too xD


----------



## Ziken (Aug 2, 2012)

banned for being weird


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because i didn't find that weird.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned for watching Nico Douga.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 2, 2012)

Banned because its Nico Nico douga, you need the two nicos for the smiling sound effect  ;3;


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

BANNED FOR NOT USING CAPSLOCK


----------



## Ziken (Aug 3, 2012)

banned for being on this site too much


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

banned for openly displaying your face in your avatar


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 3, 2012)

banned because that van you're driving is made out of... van


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

banned because i drive a land cruiser


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because I drive the Millennium Falcon.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because a Creeper slept with your wife.


Spoiler: Spoiler












Which doesn't make sense as Creepers explode on contact...


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for posting comics.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for banning Rover AC for posting comics.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned for banning Callie who banned me for banning you.


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2012)

Banned because there is no way in hell I am continuing this chain.


----------



## Jake (Aug 3, 2012)

banned because ryan hasnt released fergaliscious yet


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned because I have no control over that unfortunate situation.


----------



## Jake (Aug 4, 2012)

banned because the more followers ryan gets the more he releases so you do.


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for enlightening me.


----------



## Jake (Aug 4, 2012)

banned for non enlightening me


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because whales evolved from wolf like creatures.


----------



## Jake (Aug 5, 2012)

banned because u gil


----------



## Chimera (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned because you gellin.


----------



## Callie (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for not using the conventional spelling of "jellin'."


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

banned for not liking tuna


----------



## Brad (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for liking it.


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

banned because tuna is the ****ing best


----------



## Riceicle (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned because I had a tuna subway sub for lunch


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 6, 2012)

banned because "WALDO, WHERE R U?" ;(


----------



## Chimera (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for abusing your rights of speech.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 6, 2012)

banned because Earthbound was a great series and even though I don't own it (a friend does), the series should have continued, but no it was stopped and the reason Mother 3 and the others didn't release as VC games is to censorship probs


----------



## Jake (Aug 6, 2012)

banned for making a long post


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned because the reason they won't be released on VC is due to copyright claims about the music; it apparently sounds too similar to someone else's music (also I love tuna).


----------



## Jake (Aug 7, 2012)

banned for liking pie


----------



## monkey905332 (Aug 7, 2012)

banned for posting 1 minute before 3:50am


----------



## Chimera (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for being an eevee fanatic.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

banned cause i am only pokemon here


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for being full of lies.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for being a liability.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for being a cosmos


----------



## Callie (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for a tilde.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for dancing


----------



## Chimera (Aug 8, 2012)

Banned for singing.


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2012)

banned because i can sing if i want to


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for being a bidoof (I ran out of ideas)


----------



## Chimera (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned for being uninspiring.


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2012)

banned for being inspiring


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 9, 2012)

banned because the leprechaun told me to burn things


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2012)

banned for joinin on Feb. 19


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 9, 2012)

banned because now you know what to do: burn the house down, BURN THEM ALL!!!!!


----------



## Chimera (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned for freezing a house.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2012)

Banned for melting said house.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for being Ms.Jentacular


----------



## Chimera (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for being James.


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2012)

banned for 69


----------



## Kibbbbz (Aug 10, 2012)

Removed post.


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2012)

banned coz ur human


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 10, 2012)

banned 'cause it's like I've never heard of those 2 previous comments before


----------



## Callie (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned because.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for being VERY uncreative and not putting anything at all.


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for having a huge signature


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned because my face is sunburned.


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for a sunburned face.


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2012)

banned for a sunburned sunburn


----------



## Dylab (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for having Bidoff as your avatar


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2012)

banned for not spelling it correctly.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 11, 2012)

banned because you haven't told me your favorite Pokemon (seriously, which one?)


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for curiosity.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 11, 2012)

banned because it was curiosity that invented Animal Crossing


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 11, 2012)

You're banned because this thread was made 7 years ago.


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned for not citing your sources.


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2012)

banned because my neck hurts


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because it sucks to be you.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for having a bigger signature than me.


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2012)

banned for having no vag


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for being a bad example for the young ones


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2012)

banned because it was a type for bag**


----------



## Callie (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned because I believe you meant to use the word 'typo.'


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2012)

banned because i keep making typos today

YOU'RE A ****

oops i meant Good Friend**


----------



## flabbergasted (Aug 12, 2012)

banned because grammar and spelling ARE VERY IMPORTANT 8[


----------



## Jake (Aug 12, 2012)

banned coz dey rnt m8


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned...because I banned you.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 12, 2012)

banned because that yoshi is an odd shade of green ( ~* w * )~


----------



## blooblob (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for being against odd colors


----------



## Chimera (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for yummy fireballs.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 12, 2012)

Banned for being Chimera


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for having testicles


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for no Stunkies.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for being a frog that plans to destroy the world


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for being in the wall if your behind me,


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because I memorised every picture in that Homestuck stamp of yours... and it poisoned my dog...


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for living in Palutena's Temple


----------



## Chimera (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for taking up space in the universe.


----------



## Jake (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for being asian


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 14, 2012)

banned because there is a rumor that the Wii U might come out two days before you joined (12/06/12) in Australia. can't people just wait for Nintendo to announce the release date


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

banned for bringing up stuff i dont care about


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for a false accusation at calling me Asian, and are therefore racist.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 15, 2012)

banned because im Asian


----------



## Bree (Aug 15, 2012)

banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

banned for being named Bree


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2012)

Banned for being a doof.


----------



## Bree (Aug 15, 2012)

banned for being right.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for being left.


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2012)

banned for being middle


----------



## RANDOM OSTRICH (Aug 16, 2012)

banned for being down


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2012)

banned for being up


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 16, 2012)

banned for being sideways


----------



## Chimera (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for having the ability to type.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

banned for not being able to type at a high standard.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 17, 2012)

banned for not paying me your 5 bells


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

banned for making excuses


----------



## Chimera (Aug 17, 2012)

Banned for not using capitalization or punctuation.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

banned for being picky


----------



## Chimera (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being pokey.


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for being humey


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for adding 'humey' in your sentence


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for not using periods.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because we don't call them periods but Full Stops.


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2012)

banned because i call them full stops but i prefer period


----------



## Ziggyfin (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for joining in December.


----------



## Slickyrider (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for posting in The Basement the day you join the forum :3


----------



## Ziggyfin (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for posting in The Basement the day you return to the forum.


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for typing in blue


----------



## monkey905332 (Aug 19, 2012)

Banned for typing in orange


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2012)

banned for typing in blue


----------



## Ziggyfin (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for repeating yourself even if you are talking to someone else.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for tonguing.


----------



## Jake (Aug 20, 2012)

banned for being a dog and not a cat but u r still cat ok


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 21, 2012)

banned because I haven't eaten anything yet today


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned because I havent eaten either lol


----------



## Princess (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned because it's like an egg


----------



## Bree (Aug 21, 2012)

banned for having an adventure time sig.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 21, 2012)

Chimera said:


> Banned for no signature.



Banned because I banned you.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for quoting me.


----------



## Jake (Aug 22, 2012)

banned because i want bunny


----------



## Chimera (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned because I want money.


----------



## Ziggyfin (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for rhyming with Bidoof's post.


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for too good drawings srsly gtfo u 2 good


----------



## Chimera (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not being outside.


----------



## Jake (Aug 24, 2012)

banned for being inside


----------



## Chimera (Aug 24, 2012)

Banned for being scared of knives.


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for being inconsiderate


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for coming half way through a conversation


----------



## TrainerRosie (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned because I'm too lazy to look at the first half.


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for being lazy


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned because I swear you've said that before...


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for a double take


----------



## Chimera (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for take 5.


----------



## Jake (Aug 25, 2012)

banned for take 5 magazine


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for Magazine.


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2012)

banned for not making sense ad equivilating in spam


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for having to many z's in sigz.


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2012)

banned because thats been said atleast 5 times and is _so last month..._


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned because your slight feminine actions make me laugh. Funny guy :3


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2012)

banned because that is so offensive.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned because I meant it as a joke and didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned because you took it as a joke.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned because considering I created the comment and posted it I believe I meant it as a funny jester and did not intend to hurt Jake's feelings.

@Bidoof: Sorry Jake, forgive me?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for mensioning the word 'sorry'


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the word mensioning


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2012)

banned because omfg people are so stupid what the hell why would i be offended by that u silly


----------



## Chimera (Aug 26, 2012)

Banned for too much bidoof pr0n.


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2012)

banned because you are a cat and i just cant stop looking at you and thinking you're a cat and it really annoys me!


----------



## Chimera (Aug 27, 2012)

Banned because meow.


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 27, 2012)

banned because what will this mean


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2012)

banned because u r pretend ninja


----------



## XenoVII (Aug 28, 2012)

banned because you leik stuff


----------



## Chimera (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned cuz u luv meh


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

banned coz i dont love you


----------



## Chimera (Aug 29, 2012)

Banned because I am apathetic to your love.


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2012)

banned because i still think youre a cat


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned by the gods of Sinnoh


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for trying to ban a pokemon when you have to KO me to get rid of me


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for not realizing i can just catch you


----------



## Juicebox (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being Foxy (pun intended)


----------



## Jake (Aug 31, 2012)

banned for being a boxed juice


----------



## Chimera (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for boxed savoy truffle.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because I don't see a Lennon in your avatar


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 1, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Banned because I don't see a Lennon in your avatar



Banned because your face is hidden


----------



## Chimera (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned because you can swing your sword.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 2, 2012)

Banned because I've already banned you!


----------



## Resetti. (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned because... you have a stupid broken wifi


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for making me listen to you every time I run out of battery!


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned Because Eridan Says So.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned because you have never baked me a cake


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned because you didn't give Nepeta a Cat yet!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 3, 2012)

ectoTricycle said:


> Banned because you didn't give Nepeta a Cat yet!



Banned because I dont know what Nepeta is


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who she is,


----------



## Chimera (Sep 3, 2012)

Banned for haz Neko.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 4, 2012)

Banned for not feeding your cat planet


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 6, 2012)

a banned for banning the person who banned me who thinks Eridan is a Neko.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned if you a cannot guess the color of my house right this instant!


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned as I guessed, I just don't wanna tell you.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 6, 2012)

Your banned for having wonderful art skills.


----------



## ACellie (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for letting your picachu eat a raw apple


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because citrus cats are illogical.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for posting


----------



## blooblob (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for stealing apples.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for accusing.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned until you solve this puzzle

T_is  is  _ _ t  a  _at!


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2012)

banned for having ears


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned for not being caught!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned for calling city folk stupid in your signature!


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 7, 2012)

Banned For Saying You are The Best Pattern Maker.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Banned for calling city folk stupid in your signature!



Pretty good for my tastes XD

Banned for SAYing


----------



## Chimera (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for a sedated pikachu.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for inappropriate avatar


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for having a inappropriate Signature picture.

@Juicebox:

This is Patrat!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for using @


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for also using @


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for joining on the date 'August 13th'


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned as that's a poor reason to be banned.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Banned as that's a poor reason to be banned.



Banned for using a full stop


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned For Having 5 Rules In Oakwood.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for joining TBT in 2012


----------



## froggy (Sep 8, 2012)

Your Banned for being my sister!


----------



## Elliot (Sep 8, 2012)

u guise r all banned cos i said so obv obv obv obv obv obv i win i win i win i win


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for spamming


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for spelling Tolerate wrong in your rules.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for believing you can win this game!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for stealing Red's ears


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned Because Pikachu Is In You Avatar.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned in the name of science!


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned For Saying Science.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for also mentioning 'science'


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned For Mentioning It Aswell.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 8, 2012)

Banned for too many caps.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for using a full stop


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned as I think you new avatar is adorable.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking my new avatar is adorable


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for banning too many people


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for stating an obvious fact.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned because of Rover.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes I maybe Rover, but I'm afraid you don't have a argument because I believe your banned.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for making your own avatar


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 9, 2012)

For every sea bass caught in any Animal Crossing game, you are banned that many times!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for being so smart


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for being able to tell when people are smart


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Banned for being able to tell when people are smart



Banned for because you know I'm right


----------



## Chimera (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for also quoting


----------



## ACellie (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned 4 telling someone they were banned 4 quoting


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned For Not Using Proper Grammer. It's Not "4" It's "for".


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned for being the correcting grammar over the internet guy!


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned Because It Bothers Me.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 9, 2012)

Banned because thats almost like OCD (no offense)


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 9, 2012)

BANNED FOR TOO MANY CAPITALS

Edit: Banned because you beat me in banning ectoTricycle


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned for not banning in time to ban the right person!


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned for inserting poultry into orifices!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 10, 2012)

Banned for having a orifice


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned because you apparently don't have an orifice, which worries me deeply!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned for using an explanation mark and for worrying


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned because you aren't worrying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned for using too many explanation marks


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned without exclamation marks?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned for assuming I don't have a orifice, and for Being silly.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 11, 2012)

Banned for having a spike McCain in your orifice.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 12, 2012)

Banned for joining in October


----------



## Chimera (Sep 12, 2012)

Banned for having the nerve to join in August this year.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 12, 2012)

Banned For Possibly Being Cat.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned for joining in the year '2012'


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned for not using your thunderstone


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned for having too many bells


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned For Less Bells Than Him.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned For Not Talking Like This.


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned For Me Thanking You For Correcting Me.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 13, 2012)

Banned because despite that, it is still incorrect grammar.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 14, 2012)

ectoTricycle said:


> Banned For Less Bells Than Him.


I am woman!

Banned for being less woman!


----------



## ACellie (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for having a picture of cat ears and no cat!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for asuming that they are cat ears!


----------



## Chimera (Sep 14, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be the biggest AC fan.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned because I am evil!


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned for admitting that your evil!


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned as there are many evil people in this world. *smiles slyly*


----------



## Chimera (Sep 15, 2012)

Banned because evil people would not be aware of let alone posting on some juvenile forum about a decently popular video game franchise.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 15, 2012)

^ Banned for being a negative/positive Nancy!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 17, 2012)

Banned for calling City Folk stupid (although Nicole said that already)


----------



## Chimera (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned for currently having 911 posts.


----------



## blooblob (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned for hitting a stick in the forehead


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 23, 2012)

Banned because you are going to abandon your Yoshi


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned because I sky-jacked your Tanuki suit.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned because the princess was in another castle.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 26, 2012)

Banned because I hate when that happends...


----------



## Chimera (Sep 28, 2012)

Banned because get back in my rectum.


----------



## monkey905332 (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned for having a guy with a pirate hat in your avatar


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned because the chao in your avatar isn't a chaos chao.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned for not enough sig.

(@monkey you better know who dat GUY is T:<)


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned for "hazing" a 3DS fc.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned for having no sign of a 3DS FC


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned for noticing that it's not posted anywhere.


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned for using an actual name as your user title.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 30, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> Banned for using an actual name as your user title.


Banned for being a popular refreshment to school children everywhere.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 30, 2012)

Banned for creating a such wonderful avatar :3


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 30, 2012)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Banned for creating a such wonderful avatar :3



Banned for having 2 FCs


----------



## Chimera (Oct 1, 2012)

Banned for professor Layton.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned because I always get you whenever I play this game!


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who I am.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 5, 2012)

Banned because of your plaid shirt.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 8, 2012)

Banned because of your striped sweater.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 9, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who Mark Walden is, 50pts for a correct guess


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 9, 2012)

Mark Walden was a senior producer in charge of developing PlayStation games for sony. Other than that I don't know!

Banned for asking a question ...


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 9, 2012)

Banned for doing an internet.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned for not doing enough internet.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned because I do plenty of internet.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned because you are not me.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 10, 2012)

Banned because Trundle is an idiot.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because you are just a tree.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because you read this sentence.


----------



## Wing (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say: Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say, Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say,"Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say"....


----------



## Wing (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say: Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say, Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say,"Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say" Banned because my dream said to say, "Banned because my dream said to say"....


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because there should be no bannedception.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because you're juice in a box.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned because you control the world, one person at a time.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for making me crave cherry pie.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2012)

haha cherrypie but juice box, you're banned because your expired


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned because there is no fruit in pizza. (Except tomatoes, but we don't talk about those.)


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned because seasons of love


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for being in dat box over dur, as opposed to dat box over thur


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for you are currently occupying dat box over thur, hence why I cannot be over thur.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned because I'm in dat box over hur, and not dat box over thur. I"m referring to dat box over on da lurft.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for you should leave that box right now, for I am moving in and kicking you out.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned because you are trespassing into my cardboard paradise!


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for I am the owner of every box!


----------



## Beanoz4 (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of the box ghost.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned because, I AM THE BOX GHOOOOST!


----------



## Beanoz4 (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned because I worry that you will have your corrugated cardboard vengeance.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for your two posts.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for having a 2 in your post count.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned for eating too much chicken roast.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 13, 2012)

Banned if you have heard a close friend who says YOLO. If you don't, you are banned because you are very lucky.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 13, 2012)

You're banned because YOU'RE GROUNDED.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 13, 2012)

You're banned because you hate Paramore. If you like Paramore, then you're banned because you are awesome.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned for being a bear made of stone.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 14, 2012)

Banned for having the possibility of being a bear/stone chimera, and therefore you could be a hypocrite!


----------



## Dylab (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for living in Idaho


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for bordering Idaho.


----------



## Cherrypie (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for crediting your beautiful siggie to Timon1771 (≧∇≦)


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 16, 2012)

Banned for a having a theme based off of the most adorable movie in existence!


----------



## Nightray (Oct 17, 2012)

You're banned for existing. DUN DUN DUN.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 17, 2012)

You're banned FROM existing. DUN DUN DUUUUUN


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned because this thread is 7 years old.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 18, 2012)

Banned because you're at least seven years old, if not more!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned because I'm 13.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned because I am too.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm banning both of you for making me feel old.


----------



## meerkat99 (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned because I'm 13 too


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 19, 2012)

You're banned too!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned for banning everyone.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned as this is the 999th page.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned for that it'll soon be the 1000th


----------



## Dylab (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned for being James


----------



## Chimera (Oct 19, 2012)

Banned for too much fire.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 20, 2012)

Banned for not enough fire.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 20, 2012)

Banned for copying KlopiTackle!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 20, 2012)

Banned for blinking over 17 times.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because I want to be the first to be on the 1000th page. If not, I failed.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned as that will be me. If not failed -_-


----------



## Justin (Oct 21, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Banned as that will be me. If not failed -_-



Banned for letting me grab it.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned as I should have waited for someone else to post then claimed victory.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because you didn't come with a straw.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because straws are just small, backwards water slides.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 21, 2012)

NOOO ALL OF YOU ARE BANNED JUST BECAUSE.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned for making up a bad excuse for a ban!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because you didn't consider that perhaps your definition of what's a good reason to ban someone is different than theirs!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned for speaking out against prejudice. Only my definition is right!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 21, 2012)

Banned because name is too pretty.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned as is the only (and will only be) the 10001th post


Spoiler: Let's celebrate.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned for saying her name is pretty!


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned as I never mentioned the "prettiness" of Kaiaa's name. I think you are a confused individual.
But yes, Kaiaa's username is nice.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for 196 bells


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for adding your accf info in your signature! :3


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned until I can see the rest of everyone's posts


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 28, 2012)

Test


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 28, 2012)

Test 2


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for fixing the thread.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for not brofisting me.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for having fists to brofist with


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for the sweets that's - making me hungry?


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for not knowing you can buy them in the Shop =p


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that I do know that I know that I can buy them in a shop.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for knowing I didn't know that you knew where to buy them!


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for living In A Jar.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for judging my cramped living space


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for - wait is it small in there?


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 28, 2012)

Banned for never experiencing the fancifulness of a jar home. Try it sometime and I'll unban you...maybe.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for not letting me live in your jar.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned as it would be cramped, also, I hear there's a surplus or Jar homes in Nooks Estate. I saw a stylish jam one...


----------



## Elijo (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for me not caring if its cramped.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for expressing your love for cramped spaces.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned as that is probably not the first time that has been posted here.


----------



## Elijo (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for me not caring for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned as my signature is like my central hub.


----------



## Blueberrie (Oct 30, 2012)

Banned for having pikachu in your signature!


----------



## Elijo (Oct 31, 2012)

Banning for even noticing that picture.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for saying banning


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned as that has probably been said before too. Also, Happy Hallow's Eve my good chums!

* * *



Kumarock11 said:


> Banning for even noticing that picture.



Banned as it is a awesome picture and that it should be respected. Victory Pikachu is always right.


----------



## pruzzy (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for quoting someone.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Oct 31, 2012)

banned for also being Canadian


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for banning your fellow Canadians.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for me being Australian and Australians treat people well.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for saying Austrailian's treat people 'well'


----------



## Elijo (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for using quotion marks on well.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for writing novels


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for "dat box over thur".


----------



## Mary (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for being the last one to post. ^


----------



## Elijo (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned as that post has already been posted before.




Nightray said:


> Banned for writing novels


Banned for reading at my stuff box.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned for allowing pikachu to wear glasses in your signature


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 2, 2012)

^ Banned for your signature avatar giving everyone bedroom-eyes. ;P


----------



## Chimera (Nov 2, 2012)

Banned for the dreaded red X


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned as your inventory contains a unaccounted item. The ?


----------



## Elijo (Nov 4, 2012)

Banned as you broke your screen at brofisting.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 4, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Banned as you broke your screen at brofisting.



Banned because.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you didn't have a reason for banning.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 5, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Banned as you broke your screen at brofisting.



Banned because you noticed that comment.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned as I noticed it in my inbox.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

^ Banned for begging for a cherry pie.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for not understanding the term of "Cherry Pie".


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I don't understand the term of Cherry pie.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned because you haven't watched the Animal Crossing movie. If you did already watched the movie you would understand.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 6, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of not seeing the movie. I have seen it...twice. And I do understand. But I'm still banning you.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 6, 2012)

banned cause obama is losing so far


----------



## Cherrypie (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned because you are a pig like my curly tailed, roll in the mud, snorting puppy Coco (I love him SOOOO much- now I'm going to cry coz I just read Marley and Me). Yup.


----------



## LemonCupcake (Nov 7, 2012)

^ Banned for.....having an awesome avatar!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned for having an adorable avatar!


----------



## LemonCupcake (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned for.....uhhhh.......banning me?


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned as a Creeper just blew up my 'Mineral Trading Station' on Minecraft Xbox 360 

Rover: Nu-nu-nu-nice cr----

Creeper: (BOOM sound effect)

Rover: *blink blink* FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU ect.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 8, 2012)

Banned as I believed you.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 9, 2012)

banned for stuffz


----------



## Elijo (Nov 9, 2012)

Banned for... Whatever I'm banning you for.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 9, 2012)

Banned for.. >.> having an awesome avatar.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 9, 2012)

Banned for a dang scary avatar.


----------



## LemonCupcake (Nov 10, 2012)

XD Banned for posting a hilarious post!


----------



## Nightray (Nov 11, 2012)

Banned for that yellow heading title thingy I cannot read. o.e


----------



## Elijo (Nov 11, 2012)

LemonCupcake said:


> XD Banned for posting a hilarious post!


Banned for being a "Perfect Member". There is no such thing.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding behind success.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 12, 2012)

Banned because too much pizza is bad for you.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 12, 2012)

Banned for telling such a ridiculous lie.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 13, 2012)

Nightray said:


> Banned for hiding behind success.


Banned for hiding behind dat box over thur. Success is a real person and he is awesome, well in my mind he is. Lol


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 14, 2012)

BANNED for having 4 bells.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for having 742 bells.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for a Work in progress signature.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned as I'm making a banner.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for putting me in my place.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 15, 2012)

Banned for making me confused.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 17, 2012)

Banned becuz you have work in progress


----------



## Mary (Nov 17, 2012)

Banned for being my friend


----------



## Elijo (Nov 17, 2012)

Banned for raining donkeys.


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 17, 2012)

Banned for finally losing it.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for raining crystal skulls.


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for only having 44 bells.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for having lots of bells.


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for wanting to steal my bells.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 18, 2012)

Banned for acting like Scrooge.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 18, 2012)

crystal_skull said:


> Banned for wanting to steal my bells.


Banned for accusing me of wanting your bells.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 20, 2012)

You be banned for always postin' everywheeereeee.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 20, 2012)

Kumarock11 said:


> Banned for accusing me of wanting your bells.



Banned for skipping over my post.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 20, 2012)

Nightray said:


> You be banned for always postin' everywheeereeee.



Banned for green hair!


----------



## Elijo (Nov 21, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that you can use two quotes from two people in one post.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 21, 2012)

Banned for being in the basement


----------



## Chimera (Nov 21, 2012)

Banned for not being in the attic.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 23, 2012)

Banned for not being in the clouds.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 23, 2012)

Banned for 'finally losing it'.


----------



## Rover AC (Nov 23, 2012)

Banned for myself finally appearing


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 23, 2012)

Banned for adorable signature.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 23, 2012)

Banned for liking Rosie. You have such an adorable avatar!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for complimenting the person you just banned.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for having Kingdom Hearts as your sig.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 24, 2012)

banned for having a "work in progress" in your signature.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for having the 10103rd post.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 24, 2012)

Banned for having the 10104th post.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Nov 25, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Chimera (Nov 25, 2012)

Banned for unreasonable reasons.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 25, 2012)

Banned for being from Eagleland


----------



## Elijo (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being on the runway.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for joining on September 12th, 2010. How dare you?


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for singing a song from the Lion King in your signature


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not being a 'Senior' Member.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 27, 2012)

Banned for living at the North Pole.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar. I miss the old you.

(JK. Looks great!)


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned for using puntuation.


----------



## fantasma (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned for too many ~'s.

Jk.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for all the rainbows...


----------



## Elijo (Nov 30, 2012)

Banned for giving Yoshi wings.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for being on a stegosaurus.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for being creative.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for candleja


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for because I heard you liek mudkipz


----------



## Beanoz4 (Dec 3, 2012)

Banned for having an 'o' in your name.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 3, 2012)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned for having an angry avatar.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 4, 2012)

Banned because I am the walrus


----------



## Elijo (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for being a walrus.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for having your avatar be a bunch of rocks.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 5, 2012)

A bunch of volcanic rocks thank you very much. Banned for not saying volcanic rocks.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for having a fascination of volcanic rocks.


----------



## Sora (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for having candy


----------



## Chimera (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for impersonating Sora.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for having a ?


----------



## Elijo (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for having Sora in your signature.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for being offline at 11:02 AM EST.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for adding worse than City Folk grass wear to American's New Leaf copies.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for excessive use of Microsoft Paint. O:<


----------



## Elijo (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for using this "O:<" face.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for having 43 bells.


----------



## AmenFashion (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned for joining in October.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned for not sharing the cake with the rest of the class.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 7, 2012)

Banned for a unreasonable reason.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 11, 2012)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 11, 2012)

cr0ssinginpenderia said:


> Banned for banning someone.



Banned for confusing us all with the word "Paravillintiniay"!!! You heathen!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 11, 2012)

Banned for having parentheses in your username.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for having candy and not sharing it with me.


----------



## Sarger001 (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for having a pokemon team that is not competitively viable.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for always saving your game.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for your signature telling us to look left and right.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for reviving a stegosaurus from ancient DNA and riding it without me.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 12, 2012)

Treasu(red) said:


> Banned for reviving a stegosaurus from ancient DNA and riding it without me.


Awww... Ride with me! Banned for having a christmas star as your avatar.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned because your spoiler reminds me of how much I love Pokemon and I still haven't played Black/White 2 yet :/


----------



## Sora (Dec 13, 2012)

Banned because people in bowser's castle are usually EVIL


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned for loving Kingdom Hearts. And having a goofy face. D: I WENT THERE.
(????)


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned for using ????


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned for having a kingdom hearts sig .


----------



## Elijo (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned for having the word "Claire" in your signature.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned for having the name Kumafever in your signature.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 14, 2012)

Banned for living in Sunshine State.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned for Pokemon.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned for being a crossdressing cat


----------



## Sora (Dec 15, 2012)

banned for phasewalking


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned for Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Sora (Dec 15, 2012)

banned because my avi isn't kingdom hearts anymore


----------



## Nightray (Dec 15, 2012)

Banned for school girls in short skirts


----------



## Sora (Dec 15, 2012)

banned for having a partially eaten vest


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 22, 2012)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 22, 2012)

Banned because I know what you did last night (O__O)


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Dec 22, 2012)

Banned because I know what YOU did last night. *shifty*


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 23, 2012)

Banned cuz u like Barak Obama.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 23, 2012)

Banned for having a creepy (and hilarious) owl in your sig.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned because I said so! Mhmm, I went there.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned for not giving a good reason.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned for having FlutterTree in your sig.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned for having two Zoroarks.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned for joining about 2 years after me.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 24, 2012)

Banned for joining about a month after me.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 26, 2012)

Banned because I highly doubt you live on a stego.


----------



## Elijo (Dec 27, 2012)

Banned for doubting me of living on a Stegosaurus.


----------



## Chimera (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned for arousing suspicions of my doubts.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 29, 2012)

Banned for arousing.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not having enough love.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for showing Cat Planet.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for having 11 in your username.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for letting your pet play on the trampoline.


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2013)

banned because its 4am and in my head i picture u being black but i am not racist i mean blakc because you are poor and work as a slave and you are dirty and slavery is illegal and y would a slave have internet access so u shud be banned for being a disobedient slave or for lying about being a slave just 2 get attention!!!1


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Jan 7, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> Banned for letting your pet play on the trampoline.



Banned, because it's not my pet...


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2013)

banned bcoz u banend the rong eprzn u ****head


----------



## Elijo (Jan 7, 2013)

Jake. said:


> banned because its 4am and in my head i picture u being black but i am not racist i mean blakc because you are poor and work as a slave and you are dirty and slavery is illegal and y would a slave have internet access so u shud be banned for being a disobedient slave or for lying about being a slave just 2 get attention!!!1



Banned for accusing me of being a slave when actually I am young and just had a nightmare full of zombies.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for joining the forums in September.


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for having a Mii as your avatar.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 7, 2013)

cr0ssinginpenderia said:


> Banned for having a Mii as your avatar.



Banned for having nyan cat in your signature...


----------



## Joey (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for thinking that i had three accounts on animal crossing and tbt even though i dont and help getting the other two accounts that you think are mine banned even though they are my brothers accounts.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## Beanoz4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned because that did make sense.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for using a full stop


----------



## Elijo (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for *not* using a full stop. (See what I did there?)


----------



## Gummy (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for owning two cake items!


----------



## Elijo (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for owning only one cake.


----------



## Kaguya-hime (Jan 7, 2013)

I ban you for being a doll.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 7, 2013)

Banned for being a Wild World player.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a wild world player.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned for having your Facebook, Tumblr and Twitter accounts in your signature!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 8, 2013)

You're banned for having a Pink 3DS!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for loving anim?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2013)

You named your town Megadeth. I must ban you for that.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for having NO signature!


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because hat tricks rock.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because you said hat tricks rock.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 10, 2013)

Nicole_AC. said:


> Banned because you said hat tricks rock.



Banned for being unoriginal in your previous post.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for joining on the 13th!


----------



## Elijo (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for joining three days before Christmas.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned as I am typing this sentence on my Kindle while reading Life of Pi.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned because well aren't you special?


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for Paul being sassy.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for having a nyan cat signature.


----------



## Sora (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because that moon is way messed up.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because you said that moon is messed up.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being blonde.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2012!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for having MSN!


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for having a similar signature to Nicole.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for adding your name in your signature.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for having  a trampoline-bouncing Shiba Inu on your signature.


----------



## Chocolate_Cookie (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for having Rover as your avatar.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being British.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned as I am Rover... no...wait... what?


----------



## cr0ssinginpenderia (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned because Nyan Kiki will eat your soul.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for having nyan as your signature.


----------



## Dalie (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for Mii avatar


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for being a Senior Member


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for having a Third Soul.


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for your name being Rover AC but having a Riolu signature.


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for having a happy avatar.


----------



## sarahbear (Jan 12, 2013)

banned for being 2 cute 2 be true


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

D'AW
banned for being a qt 3.14


----------



## SockHead (Jan 12, 2013)

banned for being a lesbo


----------



## sarahbear (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for mistaking friendship for intimacy.


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

banned for hiding our love for eachother


----------



## SockHead (Jan 12, 2013)

banned for being stuck in the friendzone


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

banned for telling the story of my life


----------



## sarahbear (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for being a lia!


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for not accepting me as yo lova bb


----------



## sarahbear (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for trying to have an affair.


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for not trying to have an affair


----------



## sarahbear (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for being irrational.


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for being in the qtest r/s evar


----------



## sarahbear (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for using terminology that I don't understand. (r/s)


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for not knowing r/s = relationship


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for making me post in this thread.


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for being a qt patootie


----------



## sarahbear (Jan 12, 2013)

Banned for making me feel dum


----------



## Princess (Jan 12, 2013)

banned 4 being DUBM DUM DMUB DUMB


----------



## AmenFashion (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for being crazyyy


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned as I concur.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2013)

banned because i am diva and I GET WHAT I WANT


----------



## Dalie (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for being diva


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2013.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned as I feel like re-buying Okami.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for wanting to rebuy Okami


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned as I am really considering it... it's a brilliant game... ?13.00 of Play.com, quite cheap.


----------



## I'm in love (Jan 13, 2013)

oh my


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in love said:


> oh my



I'm in love? Why you no ban me?

Banned for not banning me. Thus offending me.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for having Riolu stare at me.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 13, 2013)

Kumarock11 said:


> Banned for having Riolu stare at me.



Ok, one, his name is Yori, and two, his reason for staring at you is his focus for truly expressing his power... wow... I'm not nerdy. 

Banned for making me say all this... -.-;


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for using play.com


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for being the third doll.


----------



## Bree (Jan 13, 2013)

Banned for a lion king quote signature


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for having a pedo-bear-like avatar,


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned as I bought the game. :3


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for buying the game


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for being correct and un-original.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for disliking me being correct.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned as your 3DS is mocking me for not having a 3DS yet.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for not realizing this thread was made in 2005.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for assuming that I haven't realised that this thread was made in 2005 when actually I already realised it but ages ago I did.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 14, 2013)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Dalie (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for a quote from Lion King in the signature (love it btw ♥)


----------



## Elijo (Jan 15, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Banned for lying.


Banned for accusing me of lying.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 15, 2013)

Dalie said:


> Banned for a quote from Lion King in the signature (love it btw ♥)


<3



Kumarock11 said:


> Banned for accusing me of lying.



Banned for denying that your lying. That rhymed 


(jk btw)


----------



## Elijo (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned for joking around.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jan 17, 2013)

Banned because my finger slipped and I missed the "Promote to Moderator" button.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for not showing me where this button is.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 18, 2013)

^ Banned for Playing Nintendogs


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned because I'm so ashamed I ate your mother. :< 
Venison... is really tasty...


----------



## Bambi (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for eating my mom!!!!

But yes I agree, it is delicious.


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for implying that deer is a delicious meat, despite your supposed species. :3


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for being a smarty pants.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for being a smarty shorts.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

Banned for being creative.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned because I was unable to tell in WW if McQueen was a girl or boooooooy....


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 19, 2013)

^ Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for not being confused and attacking yourself.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for Pokemon reference.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for not already asking for my 3DS friend code


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for assuming that I want your 3DS friend code


----------



## Chimera (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for making a terrible joke.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 22, 2013)

Banned for not having a sense of humor.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for not having a sense of justice.


----------



## Roel (Jan 24, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who banned you.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned because THAT'S WHAT EVERYONE DOES!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

You're banned for discovering the universe in your signature.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for not even having one.


----------



## YanoShigun (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for having a confusing "location". America or England? I'm assuming England, but...


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for having DJ K.K as your avatar.


----------



## Chimera (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for having your Mii stare into my soul.

@Yano Eagleland is a fictional country in the game Earthbound. The more you know.


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for having a picture of the cat planet.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for being a Gas Powered Stick Wielder.


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for having 2 cakes from me.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for giving me two delicious cakes.


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

banned for saying cake


----------



## Chimera (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for misspelling caulk.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for having 299 posts.


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2013)

banned for for liking Kimi Ni Todoke too much and changing your username within 5 days of being on the forums!


----------



## Dimension Witch (Jan 27, 2013)

-le gasp- I love PARFAITS X3

Banned for not showing your siggy


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm workin' on it!


----------



## Chimera (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for a REALLY happy looking avatar.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for a creepy avatar


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because I don't understand what's creepy about it.


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2013)

^ banned for being too inferior to understand


----------



## Chimera (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for using a carrot to direct your post towards me, when the introduction of the thread itself already clearly states that you're banning the person above you anyway. You must be new here.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for being adorable.


----------



## Joey (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for having 5 items


----------



## Elijo (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for having cake and not sharing it with me...


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for having 2 cakes and not sharing


----------



## Elijo (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for having a pig.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 18, 2013)

Banned for borderline illegible words in your avatar.


----------



## Elijo (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned for making me want to go to Cat Planet.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 19, 2013)

Banned because you should already be there.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 20, 2013)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Banned for having an animated avatar.



Banned for not having an animated avatar


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jake. said:


> banned for having an animated avatar




Banned cause.... AWWWwwWWWw do I even need a reason?


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

baned coz ihu


----------



## Chimera (Feb 22, 2013)

Banned because you haven't been to Uruguay.


----------



## The_AC_guy (Feb 24, 2013)

banned because *you* haven't been to Uruguay! mmm! how bout them apples.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because you haven't been to Uruguay! I think.


----------



## The_AC_guy (Feb 25, 2013)

(foiled again!) banned because used the same excuse too many times.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned because u haz no avatar.


----------



## Chimera (Feb 25, 2013)

Banned for a drawn avi and sig.


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for being the #10345 post.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for posting at 10:35 AM.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## Rover AC (Feb 26, 2013)

Banned for not confirming the date of release for AC:NL in your signature. Just in case some don't know, put _June 9th_ next to 'COMING SOON!.....'

It'll be good :3

P.S. Haven't seen you in a while, how have you been?


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 26, 2013)

Oops, sorry! *Blushes*

Banned for having the most amazing signature!


----------



## Username (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned for living in the same country as me, there isnt room for the both of us.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because I haven't given you a wedgie yet.


----------



## Joey (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because you shot me in your avater


----------



## Chimera (Mar 4, 2013)

Banned because that doesn't happen with guitars.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because i am the Pootis Man


----------



## Joey (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for participating in this game


----------



## Rover AC (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned as you have inexplicably banned yourself.


----------



## Mary (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for having an awesome avatar.^


----------



## Joey (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned for being a senior member


----------



## Mary (Mar 6, 2013)

^ banned for being a monkey


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 6, 2013)

Banned because you did not pootis a penser here!


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for not shutting up about pootis and pensers and crap.


----------



## Joey (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for having a gift from Callie


----------



## RainbowYoshi (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned because you have Porter as your avatar.


----------



## Chimera (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for being psychedelic.


----------



## keybug55 (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned because there is no such thing as a Cat Planet


----------



## Joey (Mar 16, 2013)

Banned for insulting his signiture


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 20, 2013)

Banned because i have no signiture but i want one but have no idea to put in it, so i have to think but all i kan think of are POOTIS and lemons so i need to get a new idea by fighting random wizzards that i have never seen before in my entire life so i can mee up with Harry Potter so he can give me a magic melon that i'll eat and become master of the universe and have a idea what to put in my sig


----------



## Joey (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because you gave a long answer


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 22, 2013)

Banned because I got distracted reading the long awncer by your short reply


----------



## Mei (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for being a monster.


----------



## Joey (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for having 3 items


----------



## Mei (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for not having 3 items.


----------



## Joey (Mar 23, 2013)

banned because your location is floating on a cloud


----------



## Mary (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned for having 1,082 bells.


----------



## Joey (Mar 23, 2013)

banned because now it is 1,085


----------



## Mei (Mar 23, 2013)

Banned because your bells increased again.


----------



## Joey (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned because you spent most of your bells on User title change, User title colour change and avatar animation.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 25, 2013)

Banned for not being the Lord of the Pootis


----------



## Joey (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because you keep going on about Pootis


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 26, 2013)

Banned because i just made you say Pootis, that made me smile


----------



## tigereyes86 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because I have no idea what that means haha!


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because you are in scotland!! HA!


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because... LEMON!


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because that didn't make any sense.


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because that was a perfect sentence!


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because I'm crazy! FGFYFYJC JFDRJDkutjyhuhtdfuhbhuyjlnhxjlrhIUTUC TRLDCTK JNOKOYJURYBtbKsvordojzrog


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because I keep banning myself?


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself, you emo!


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for saying



Lord Of The Pootis said:


> Banned for banning yourself, you emo!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for being CRAZY!!!!!!

(hey you said it, not me, but there's always got to be a resident crazy so it might as well be you, congratulations--when's the celebration party and can I bring cake?)


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for joining on the exact same date as me!?


----------



## Joey (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for having 0 bells


----------



## NightFlame750 (Mar 29, 2013)

Banned for having 1106 bells


----------



## Chimera (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for having evidently dead cat on your avatar.


----------



## Joey (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because your from Eagleland


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned because i saw a melon today


----------



## Mary (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for being a junior member ^


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 30, 2013)

Banned for being a senior member... OLDIE!


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 2, 2013)

You're banned for being a junior member criticizing a senior member.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 2, 2013)

^Banned for also being from Canada


----------



## Mary (Apr 2, 2013)

banned for lying about your location ^ (new york isn't in Canada)


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for having K.K. in your signature.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 2, 2013)

^Banned for not having a signature 

(I grew up in Canada but I now live in New York haha)


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for having only an image as your siggy.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 2, 2013)

^Banned for having a Nintendogs avatar


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for having 5 cakes.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 2, 2013)

stahp i like to eat 

banned for changing your user title twice


----------



## Nightray (Apr 2, 2013)

baaaaaaaaaaanned for being level 14!


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for being a COD pwner


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 2, 2013)

Banned for having K.K. as your signature.


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because I subbed you on YouTube.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 3, 2013)

Banned because i wanted to write "Pootis ban here" but then tought "Nah, lets you put a reason there"


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because you have Brenda Song as your avatar and she was born on March 27 like me.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because you are cursed by majora's mask? 
(How did you do that? Is that a really rank? Or did you do some kind of evil magic?)


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 4, 2013)

^Banned because you're from Pootislandia (I actually went on google and searched it up... thought maybe it was some obscure place I've never heard of haha)

Oh and to change your title just go to the shop and purchase a "user title change"!


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because -- banned.


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because I want to add you to my 3DS.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned because I've just added you.
Also banned for not giving me your YouTube channel so I can subscribe.


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 4, 2013)

Banned for not knowing it's SuperMario310000.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned because i can't ban you and i don't get how a cat could steal my lemons


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned for letting exotic owls steal your oranges.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned because i dont have oranges, only hats shaped like one


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned for not using proper capitalization.


----------



## Taiga (Apr 5, 2013)

Banned for being observant.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned for living in the land of pizza and crepes and not giving me one.


----------



## Taiga (Apr 6, 2013)

You're banned because you never asked or took one.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because i listen to the Meet The Pyro Theme from TF2


----------



## Taiga (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban me for something I do.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because the girl on your profile picture, in the world of emoticons, is posing as a "colon capital o".


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because you are a magic potato


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because potato.


----------



## Taiga (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because you said potato.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because you said potato.


----------



## Taiga (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because we both said potato.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

Banned because you said potato.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned because i am Lord Of The Pootis


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned because you didn't say potato.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned for being a super duper penguin


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 7, 2013)

Banned for exaggerating.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for pronouncing it "poh-tah-toh"


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for riding a kart


----------



## Joey (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for being online


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for living in nowhereville


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 8, 2013)

/isbanned.exe


(banned for leaning in to read fine print)


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I didn't lean into the screen to read that fine-print.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 9, 2013)

You're banned because you're from Newcastle


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 9, 2013)

Your banned as "I'm a rockstar"


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for saying your a rock star!


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned as you didn't get the "Todd Ingram" joke. You know... Todd Ingram? Scott Pilgrim? No?...


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because i am from Pootislandia


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because you're the Lord.


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I can.


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for getting rid of your UK 3DS.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for having a small signature.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for having a reasonably sized signature.


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for having your friend codes in your signature.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for having a Luigi's Mansion avatar but an Animal Crossing signature.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for being my friend. lolwut?


----------



## Joey (Apr 10, 2013)

Banned for being from Utah


----------



## Chimera (Apr 11, 2013)

Banned for having a tiny weegee


----------



## Joey (Apr 13, 2013)

Banned for having a 3ds


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

banned because I want AC 3DS but it's not out yet sob


----------



## Pizza Prince (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because wow don't even talk to me about New Leaf I'll cry from excitement


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because wow don't even talk to me I'll cry actual tears from excitement


----------



## Pizza Prince (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because wow don't even talk to me I'll cry actual tears from the cute. u v o


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because wow you know what YO MOMMA must've truly been an angel to bring someone as amazing as you into the world. Ha take that! u v o


----------



## Pizza Prince (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because what did you just say about my mother you little fricker. In my country a fricker is a truly wonderful person who is great in every way. u v o


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because how dare you call me that you meanie and by meanie I mean sweetie wth


----------



## Riri-tan (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because wow why don't you two just break up already it's never going to work out and I don't want Magic to turn into the next Taylor Swift


----------



## Pizza Prince (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned cause you wanna go
YOU WANNA GO FRICKER
YOU WANNA GO
to a romantic picnic with me
where I will serenade you with a Spanish guitar and write love poems for you??


----------



## Riri-tan (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because ew no r-e-j-e-c-t-e-d I WOULD RATHER GO to an amusement park and eat cotton candy and get on rides and comfort me while I cry while on the rollercoaster


----------



## Pizza Prince (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned cause uh actually that was directed towards to princess magic but you uh kinda just butted in there between us um wow
a-w-k-w-a-r-d


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because wow I wouldn't even touch you guys with a fifty foot pole because that is way too long a distance for us to be apart
y-e-a-h


----------



## Sora (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because you all annoy me


----------



## Riri-tan (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because oOoOOoOOo I warned you two it would've been better to go to my house and paint our nails instead of insulting each other I mean look at what you've done aren't you ashamed


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned because I am truly ashamed. Sorry to ruin your fun forum user Sora.


----------



## Pizza Prince (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned cause nooo sora nooo sniff sniff
I'm crying actual shota tears here waaaaahhh
View attachment 3325

I apologize profusely for ruining your fun times at this forum with our wretched passive aggressive romance sniff
will you ever forgive us sora? oh boo hoo hoooo!!!


----------



## Joey (Apr 15, 2013)

Banned because it looks like ye are one person


----------



## Riri-tan (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because OooOooo yes you found out the truth we are actually the same person who travels through time and places at the speed of sound. We're just like Santa except we're ten times cooler.


----------



## Joey (Apr 16, 2013)

Banned because you put a weird face in your post


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because my magic fish turned into a cupcake


----------



## Joey (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because that was completely random


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because dumb males get dumb females, smart males get dumb females and smart females get cats... mostly.


----------



## Joey (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because you are the unknown cat


----------



## Chimera (Apr 17, 2013)

Banned because I doubt you're a senior.


----------



## Joey (Apr 18, 2013)

Banned because you don't think I'm a senior member


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because i listen to Judas Priest now


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

Banned because you have 16 posts


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is oddly shrunken.


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned for insuslting my avatar


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because you may smack her avatar with a smelly fish for that


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because of the eerie fish smell following me around.


----------



## Joey (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned because you stink badly


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned because nanny nanny poo poo.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned because Honey Boo Boo.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 21, 2013)

Baned because Dope is one of the best metal bands in the ****ing universe!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned because Dope sucks.


----------



## Mary (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned because you live in Maryland.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 23, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who lives in a state with your name in it.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 24, 2013)

Banned because you live in freakin' UTAH


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Banned because you live in freakin' UTAH



/isbannedforagreatreason.exe

Um. Banned for knowing all too accurately how terrible Utah is?


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for being a Dalek.


----------



## IKitKatzOliviaz (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for living in a state that I can't spell.


----------



## Mary (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned for not remembering from Annie. It's, and I quote, " M, I, double S, I, double S, I, double P, I."


----------



## IKitKatzOliviaz (Apr 27, 2013)

Banned because you only have of 24 bells


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because you only have 5 posts.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because your post count is divisible by 25.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because I can't think of another reason.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because you said Dope sucks... That's false, you suck


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned as Pootislandia was unfortunately hit by a freak Tornado.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because you forgot to mention the hurricane.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm just 2 legit 2 quit


----------



## Treasu(red) (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because Sylveon doesn't LIKE YOU.


----------



## Chimera (Apr 29, 2013)

Banned because it loves em


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (May 7, 2013)

Banned because Pootislandia survived all disaster!


----------



## Chimera (May 8, 2013)

Banned because it's all in the mind.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (May 9, 2013)

Banned because you are a pinapple


----------



## oath2order (May 21, 2013)

Banned because oh my lord your signature is annoying


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (May 23, 2013)

Banned for sonnova***** that's one ugly avatar


----------



## oath2order (May 28, 2013)

Banned because what the hell is the pootis?


----------



## Byngo (May 28, 2013)

Banned because I take no oaths.


----------



## jesughs (May 28, 2013)

Banned because your personal mii is hideously ugly, as stated in your purple-fonted signature.


----------



## Byngo (May 28, 2013)

Banned because that sun is a sun I do not wish to see.


----------



## oath2order (May 30, 2013)

Banned because you're a lunatic.


----------



## SecondSider (May 31, 2013)

Banned because you were cursed by Majora's Mask.


----------



## Mary (May 31, 2013)

Banned because you weren't.


----------



## Byngo (May 31, 2013)

Banned because you are.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because sleeping is banned.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because tenderloins are delicious, not mystic.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for being a pumpkinhead.


----------



## Username (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for banning the user above you.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for banning me for banning the pumpkinhead.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for curcurbitphobia!


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for making up a phobia.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because I have that phobia.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because I have phobophobia.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for having a phobia.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because you're trying to post more than me.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned for always being the top poster.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because you need to get on my level.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because I'm not entirely sure what you mean...


----------



## oath2order (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because your personal Mii is ugly.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Banned because your personal Mii is ugly.



Banned because that was way harsh, Tai.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 4, 2013)

Banned because my personal mii is an eyesore.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for not knowing phobophobia.


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 5, 2013)

Your Banned For using a phobia to ban some one


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for not using the correct grammar.


----------



## Zenaphalis (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for breathing.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for existing.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for banning for existing.


----------



## Hero of Winds (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being A Movie Buff.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being a junior member.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being in a galaxy far away.


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being domokun


----------



## Byngo (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for being you.


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for Banning Me!


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned for uuuh, yeah well... How about... No uuuh... POOTIS!


----------



## Zex (Jun 13, 2013)

Banned for being insane


----------



## Retro Rider (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for banning him for being insane.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for your avatar.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for villager.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jun 22, 2013)

Banned for changing your user title three times.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 25, 2013)

Banned for having a New leaf blog.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 26, 2013)

Banned for having 13 bells!


----------



## sarah123 (Jun 29, 2013)

banned for making fun of poor people


----------



## Rover AC (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned as this forum has been flooded with noobs since I had a brief leave.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned because you left for a while.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 29, 2013)

Banned 
for leaping over a boat backwards ??


----------



## Ladlow (Jul 4, 2013)

Band for all being on the post


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned for spelling 'banned' as 'band'.


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 4, 2013)

Ladlow said:


> Band for all being on the post



Banned as we are on the thread, not the post.



> ^ Axew's post.


Banned as I feel the need to ask you a question.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 5, 2013)

Banned for having DeviantArt


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for being cursed by Majora's Mask.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned for having Limberg


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jul 7, 2013)

^Banned for banning someone because they have Limberg.


----------



## Aloha (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm racist.And I find your avatar picture Mexican.

Therefore I ban you!


----------



## senbazuru (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for being racist!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for assuming they're racist.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for having pears as your native fruit.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 8, 2013)

Banned for having an octopus as your avatar! A pink one, no less. o-o;


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 8, 2013)

^ banned for trying to beat me in the last post game


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for having a Pokemon as your avatar. Or something that resembles a pokemon..


----------



## Pocket Hive (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for not being new to the site. 
Heheh


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for having the TARDIS as your avatar. But not really because Doctor Who is FANTASTIC! (And yes, 9 is my favorite)


----------



## Pocket Hive (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for skipping nine. (Technically, we all did. Anyways.)


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 10, 2013)

Banned for using parentheses


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having spoilers in a signature.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for only having 9 posts.


----------



## senbazuru (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for being a junior member! lol


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for having Roxas and his Popsicle stick as your avatar..


----------



## B.o.B (Jul 13, 2013)

TiffaniMichele said:


> Banned for having Roxas and his Popsicle stick as your avatar..



Banned for judging people based on their profile pictures


----------



## mzmingle (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not using a full stop!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for just joining.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 16, 2013)

Banned for no reason ^


----------



## uranianUmbra (Jul 17, 2013)

Banned for having the username change item


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for gif in sig


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2013)

banned for having only 3 bells


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 18, 2013)

Ooo I remember this game. Good times..

Banned for only having cake in your inventory.


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2013)

Exactly, banned for only having one cake in your inventory!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for using too many exclamation points.


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2013)

banned for not using exclaimation points


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for being born...


----------



## matt (Jul 18, 2013)

banned for posting at 2:12


----------



## cwertle (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for having a cake item. The cake is a lie.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for favouring portal over left4dead


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for having one thing in your signature.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 18, 2013)

BANNED FOR HAVING LOTS OF THINGS IN YA SIGNATURE!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned because of your signature which I don't know what it is


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for not knowing what Jarrad's signature was.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for having a Dialga signature when Palkia is clearly da baws


----------



## cwertle (Jul 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking I favor portal over left 4 dead only because I have never played left 4 dead.

But portals prolly better. It's pretty swell lol.


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 18, 2013)

banned for liking portal


----------



## cwertle (Jul 18, 2013)

banned for seeming to think liking portals a problem


----------



## oath2order (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because Portal is overrated


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha#1 (Jul 19, 2013)

banned for thinking portal is overrated.

t'is a great game


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for having too many circles and triangles in an avatar


----------



## cwertle (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for not realizing it's Legend of Zelda "circles and triangles"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because I love Legend of Zelda games... Yeah!


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned for using too many periods


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because you joined the same day as me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm a MOD and I do what I want.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 20, 2013)

(now if only Jeremy or Justin could pop in)

Banned because that's almost twerking in your signature


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned for having pears as your native fruit.


----------



## Lellyna (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned for chilling


----------



## oath2order (Jul 24, 2013)

Banned for being from Britain.


----------



## Dandie (Jul 25, 2013)

Banned for having a Pokemon signature.


----------



## Blues (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for too much fluff.


----------



## Dandie (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for having a color as a name.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 26, 2013)

Banned for having Jacques.


----------



## puppy (Jul 27, 2013)

youre banned because


----------



## LovelyLilyKitty (Jul 27, 2013)

^Banned for not finishing your sentence


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned for not finishing your sentence with a period or something like it!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 29, 2013)

You are banned because you have poor sentence structure.


----------



## coolycatty123 (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned because... Well.. Who likes trapinch?


----------



## Doubleuman (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned because nobody likes Trapinch.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for your lack of a signature.


----------



## Doubleuman (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for having 1,321 bells.


----------



## nikkidii (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for not having 1,321 bells.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 30, 2013)

Banned for not posting 20 posts in 4 days


----------



## link2398 (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned for letting this thread reach 1065 pages.


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 5, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2005.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for being another one of those new people.


----------



## unravel (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned him because he was cursed by Majora's mask


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for banning a ban that was banned 13 years ago after being banned before the ban.


----------



## Maartjexx (Aug 6, 2013)

banned for the confusion he just posted


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for getting confused


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for having a Wii U


----------



## Hero of Winds (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for not having a Wii U.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for not loving Lobo.


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for being a Pok?mon Master


----------



## Hero of Winds (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because You know nothing of pokemon!


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for being online


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar of young N.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for not liking to young N pic


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 6, 2013)

banned for making false accusations


----------



## Doubleuman (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned for not making false accusations.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned for having Cobalion as your avatar because he looks wayyy cooler in Pokemon Rumble Blast.


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned for joining in June.


----------



## You Pikachu! (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned for joining


----------



## jamesflin (Aug 7, 2013)

Banned for having one 1 and five 5's in your Friend Code.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for posting villagers in your sig.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for having 2424 in your friend code.


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for being a European ACNL Player.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for being a Shady Shopkeeper.


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for being post #10668.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for owning a shop in re-tail.


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for having 409 bells.


----------



## Lunarbug (Aug 8, 2013)

^ Banned for impersonating a sea mammal.


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 8, 2013)

Banned for not having a username after your favorite sea mammal.


----------



## Hero of Winds (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for being a shady shopkeeper.


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for liking dolphins.


----------



## Noah2000 (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for having the same amount of posts asyou do bells ( at this current moment)


----------



## beffa (Aug 9, 2013)

banned for having a freaky avatar ahaha


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for having my favorite villager as an avatar~


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because ew.


----------



## Emma (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because of cursed by Majoras mask


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for having 2 User Title changes.


----------



## Awesomness (Aug 10, 2013)

banned for living in "The South"


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for having Honedge as your avatar.


----------



## Megalomancer (Aug 10, 2013)

^Banned for liking Pietro!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because I like Lobo 10x more!


----------



## Megalomancer (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for changing subject (who could love a clown)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for not being in the IRC chat talking about Pokemon like me, Passerby and Andy.


----------



## Awesomness (Aug 10, 2013)

banned for talking over and over and over


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for using over three times in a sentence.


----------



## Megalomancer (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned for banning the guy who banned that guy.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 10, 2013)

Banned because I didn't follow that.


----------



## Gingersnap (Aug 10, 2013)

banned because you should have


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2013)

Banned because we're on the road to ruin


----------



## xseed (Aug 13, 2013)

WHOOO YES. The ban game. I love this game. I love it so much n I am so happy thaaat...I ban all you above me
@oath2order r is  banned also for having a happy moon when it should be evil and menacing


----------



## unravel (Aug 14, 2013)

xseed said:


> WHOOO YES. The ban game. I love this game. I love it so much n I am so happy thaaat...I ban all you above me
> @oath2order r is  banned also for having a happy moon when it should be evil and menacing



Banned for being hyper.


----------



## xseed (Aug 14, 2013)

ban for having a creepy looking avatar


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned for joining before me.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 15, 2013)

banned for awesomeness.


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

Tom Nook Bannnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned for impersonating Tom Nook.


----------



## xseed (Aug 15, 2013)

banned for having missingo in your name. Also TOM NOOK GETS SEIROUS N MONEY BANS YOU


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 15, 2013)

Banned for not knowing Tom Nook is the mayor!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned because he's not.


----------



## xseed (Aug 16, 2013)

banned cuz tomnook IS the mayor.


----------



## niceguy678 (Aug 17, 2013)

banned because used the word cuz


----------



## oath2order (Aug 17, 2013)

Banned because I said so


----------



## xseed (Aug 17, 2013)

banned just cuz Chuck norris told me to ban u


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because Chuck Norris sucks


----------



## xseed (Aug 18, 2013)

banned for having a biddoof in your signature


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned for not knowing that's a Bidofo and not a Bidoof.


----------



## xseed (Aug 18, 2013)

ban cuz that moon is still annoying me


----------



## oath2order (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because my moon is awesome


----------



## enchilada (Aug 18, 2013)

banned because he's gay, literally xD


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Banned because that cat likes JUSTIN BIEBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!x999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 Beat that!


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because they mentioned Justin Bieber with way too many 9's :x.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 19, 2013)

banned for mentioning *ahem* that guy.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because I laugh every time I see your dancing kidney xP


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for being a Shiny Yoshi in the Pokemon world.


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for having the cutest penguin that hurts my feels. 0u0;;


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for having a booker image.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because I'm still laughing.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for being able to fly, while I'm resigned to the seas. :c


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for NOT being able to fly


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because every time I check this thread I can only reply to you!


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned because you have stitches and i don't


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 19, 2013)

Banned for having a dancing kidney as an avatar.


----------



## xbiohazard0 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for saying anything about the dancing kidney.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

xbiohazard0 said:


> Banned for saying anything about the dancing kidney.



Banned for thinking that's a Kidney


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for forgetting my birthday is today.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for not receiving your happy birthday message.


----------



## SecondSider (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because you didn't send it.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because your today is my yesterday now.  Maybe.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because I keep watching the penguin.


----------



## salarian (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because you keep watching that penguin.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because there is no penguin


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because I love your avatar. It makes the moon less scary


----------



## unravel (Aug 20, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because I love your avatar. It makes the moon less scary



Banned- Yoshi has no wings, Nooks eyes is weird


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because if you look, Nook is in his PJs and he's half asleep! He's even holding a pilllow


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for banception.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for collection tax money :3


----------



## nikkidii (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for owning cake.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

banned for having a mandy profile pic.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because I always reply to you and your dancing pickle thing


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because its not a pickle 



 it comes from here


----------



## unravel (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for sharing a video


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 20, 2013)

Treasure_Aubrey said:


> Banned for sharing a video



Banned for not sharing a video


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for selling both of your kidneys on the internet.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned for banning someone else


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for having banned someone


----------



## Egowaffle (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned for being very original


----------



## salarian (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned for having the town name "PwnVille".


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

Banned for having a weird patterned signature


----------



## chillv (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for having a signature with tom nook in his pajamas.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for making too many threads


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm Majora. 
(At least in New Leaf, I am)


----------



## oath2order (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned because you're NOT


----------



## unravel (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for having steam account and you don't add me.


----------



## mayor anabiel (Aug 22, 2013)

Banned for taking my waffles


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned because Genji sucks


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for having zero unfinished games.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned because I have Cherry and you don't so I laugh


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for having a better native fruit than me ?_?


----------



## link.windwaker (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned for being a junior member


----------



## Byngo (Aug 24, 2013)

Banned from living in Hyrule


----------



## Sabbyy (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for joining near Halloween. :x


----------



## oath2order (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for being new


----------



## Sabbyy (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for not welcoming the newbie. o:<


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 26, 2013)

Banned for having more posts than i do when I signed up earlier


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because I've been banning people for a while


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for being shiny


----------



## oath2order (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for having a gif


----------



## kuraikyo (Aug 27, 2013)

^ Banned for not having Pikachu in your avatar :3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for not having Pikachu in YOUR avatar!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned cause Yoshi isn't shiny


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned because in the Pokemon world, he would be.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for my aforementioned reasons, as well as for waking up Tom Nook late at night.  meanie


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

^Banned for trapping a penguin in their signature.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

Aquadirt said:


> ^Banned for trapping a penguin in their signature.



Banned for not having *Rosie*! D:


----------



## Wonderland (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for forgetting T


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 28, 2013)

Wonderland said:


> Banned for forgetting T



But I am ForgottenT D:

Banned for having a Signature bigger than allowed D:


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 28, 2013)

^Banned for reminding me about my lack of Rosie and making me sad.  lol


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 28, 2013)

Banned for having too cute of a player in your signature.

How am I supposed to keep a manly front with offensive attacks like THAT!?


----------



## rubyy (Sep 1, 2013)

^ banned for life for having such an amazing cute fabulous signature ugh.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for being the mayor of clouds.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 2, 2013)

^ Banned for knowing about movies .-.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because your life is cake, and the cake is a lie.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 2, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Banned because your life is cake, and the cake is a lie.



Banned because your life is not one whole delicious lie.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you spew lies.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for having a lovely signature.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because I abuse power


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because you did not make your signature, counterfeiter.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for having a Lemon in your Sig. Lemons are Sour and there for Evil, and need to be destroyed.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 4, 2013)

Banned for an Alicorn Absol.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for having more posts than me...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for having 3 CAKES


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 9, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned for having 3 CAKES



Banned for having one cake (*and* no chocolate!)


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for having a purple mailbox.


----------



## whimsy (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned for not having Home Alone II listed among the greatest movies ever made


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned because I believed _It's A Wonderful Life_ was the greatest Christmas film.


----------



## whimsy (Sep 9, 2013)

Re-banned for leaving out Tarantino


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned because I don't have enough room for him in my signature (though he is one of my favourite directors.)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned because DJANGO UNCHAINED


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2013)

Banned bcuz "2 much blood"


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 9, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because DJANGO UNCHAINED



Awesome movie, right?

@Mayor Leaf - Banned for having Sapphire.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned because yes, Django was awesome!


----------



## Psydye (Sep 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored and someone must be punished for it! lol


----------



## oath2order (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned for not bringing the boys to the yard


----------



## matt (Sep 11, 2013)

banned for having a dream code beginning with 4


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned for having 2 t?s in your name..


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 11, 2013)

banned for 3 t's in your username!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because you have ACNL in your username.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because the name of your state is inside the name of your city. Cityception.


----------



## Mary (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because I don't know if that's a real city.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because it's not. It's the city with the best music ever from the Pokemon region Hoenn.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned for being shiny.

EDIT: Too many post merges.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned for not appreciating the fine art of cinema ^^^ (And a kick in the knee...)


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because I actually do.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned b/c that's a juicy contradiction~


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned for living a lie!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned for joining before me, which totally means you're older than me in forum years ; A ; (But I have more post than you tho)


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 11, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Banned b/c that's a juicy contradiction~



Is he Asian or French? Not the mime, but I think you know...

Anyway, banned for living an edible life.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned for thinking life isn't edible.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 11, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Is he Asian or French? Not the mime, but I think you know...
> 
> Anyway, banned for living an edible life.








He's Scott Korean! Oh, any you up there are banned for life for advertising unicorn shows in your signature~


----------



## LVXIII (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sorry, but you have been dismissed for a life too delicious. You must now change your name to "MyLifeIsBroccoliSpinach". Unless you love both of those. >.> cuz I do....


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because you said dismissed. And not banned.


----------



## MoontownMayorDaniel (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because you banned someone.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 11, 2013)

Banned because you made a very original reason to ban someone.


----------



## MoontownMayorDaniel (Sep 11, 2013)

Your banned for having a avatar!


----------



## Moon Dreamer (Sep 11, 2013)

you're banned because you drink coke


----------



## oath2order (Sep 12, 2013)

banned because i'm tired


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired, too...


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm an insomniac.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because I?m jelly that you live in Canada! D:


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because you're in The Glade of Dreams.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned because you are absolutely not allowed to like both Mario and Sonic.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned because I am one of those who is split.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned because I don't know you can do a split in real life. OHHHH


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned because you're not alone; I can't split either.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned because you're too nice by giving away clothes.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned for power abuse.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 16, 2013)

Banned because you have Tex living in your town


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because "I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that."


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because I have the power to do so!


----------



## oath2order (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because you don't.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 17, 2013)

You're banned because you're cursed.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because of a very colorful siggy


----------



## rubyy (Sep 17, 2013)

>:O 

Well you're banned for having Punchy in the bag :O YOU'll KILL HIM.

lol jokes xD


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 17, 2013)

banned for having two y's in username


----------



## Farobi (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for having none


----------



## Byngo (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned because you have a blog entry.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for having an Avatar from a series I've never heard of.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar of Alfonso but not Yu.


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for being a "pokemon master"  on an Animal Crossing forum!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for being a Super Moderator.


----------



## Svengo42 (Sep 17, 2013)

^ Banned for be a pokemon master!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for banning someone from the same thing they were already banned (twice!) from.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 17, 2013)

Banned for living a lie.


----------



## Nyanako (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar that's is not a cartoon/non-living-person/etc.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned because it's a movie character, genius.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned for being on the second side. (  ) lol


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 18, 2013)

Banned because your signature looks kinda sophisticated....


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned because your signature looks like GC.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned because it's from Animal Forest e+, yo


----------



## Byngo (Sep 19, 2013)

Banned because I felt like banning someone for fun.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for having a Signature Banner.


----------



## Justin (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for joining today.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2005!


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2013)

banned for your awesome avatar


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for living on the moon >.>


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 20, 2013)

banned for making your life cake


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2013)

banned for being a bunny


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for reminding me about Fairy Tail.
They better continue it again soon D:


----------



## rubyy (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for reminding him about Fairy tail when he reminds other people(like me ahem) by getting reminded.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for not lasting the whole "KHAAAAAAAAAAAAN" for 10 minutes.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned because Gir was the turkey all along!


----------



## rubyy (Sep 20, 2013)

You're banned for not being able to last 10 minutes of this:







Yeah that's right. Too sexy.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for not hearing this very famous line.








> I'M WALKIN' HERE!


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for constantly banning other people.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned because that's the point of this thread.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned because I created my reason yet you defy it.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned because obvious reason was obvious.


----------



## unravel (Sep 20, 2013)

Your banned because we dont get what you mean.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for taking my Belgian waffles.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because _I_ said so.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned becuase *I* said so.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned 'cos I'm awesome like dat xD


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for being a jellybean, because I don't like them.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned that for saying.


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for not making too much sense.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 21, 2013)

banned for banning someone that didn't make sense


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because yall are juss jealouss


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned because I like Yoshi more than you!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for having 2,612 Bells.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning (banception).


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 21, 2013)

banned for making a banception


----------



## Byngo (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for having a field of flowers.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 21, 2013)

Banned for being a lunatic! Hah!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for being a ShinyYoshi.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for loving films!!


----------



## Nightray (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for having a catalog


----------



## Horus (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for not visiting me enough


----------



## Nightray (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for living in ಠ_ಠ

where dafu- is that place, tahts why i don't visit


----------



## Cobber (Sep 22, 2013)

Banned for being a member since 2008


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for being a member since 2013


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because Your new avi is creepier than the old one


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because your User Title says "Duuuuuuuuuude".


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because Your new avi is creepier than the old one



LOOOOL

Banned SecondSider for being a fan of Mario and Sonic


----------



## Farobi (Sep 28, 2013)

banned because im a dictator


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because you are just a normal user, therefore not being possible to be a dictator.


----------



## Halo3Hunter113 (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for not going to a lunatic asylum


----------



## Mao (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for not going to Cuba on a bus


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for having an education


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for joining in January.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for being a cinephile


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

banned for being an interior decorator


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for having beardo.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

i know it's a shame ;n;
banned for banning me for having beardo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for being the definition of failure.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because Octavian is UGLEEEE


----------



## Byngo (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because more bells than me.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for being a lunatic.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 28, 2013)

banned for having pietro as a villager
i hate clowns


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for stereotypes!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for pointing out stereotypes.


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned because you love to watch movies? (If im right)


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes indeed I do.

Banned for taking my extremely rare Belgian waffles which I was saving for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## unravel (Sep 28, 2013)

Banned for accusing me for stealing and I don't live in Canada


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 29, 2013)

banned for taking my waffles :c


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because you like Last of Us


----------



## Ethereal (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because you took my waffles :[


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned because she took my waffles as well.


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2013)

Ethereal said:


> Banned because you took my waffles :[





SecondSider said:


> Banned because she took my waffles as well.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 29, 2013)

banned because you took everyone that is on this forums waffles


----------



## Nightray (Sep 29, 2013)

Cobber said:


> Banned for being a member since 2008


Yeahh! around when City Folk came out B)

Banned for talking about waffles


----------



## unravel (Sep 29, 2013)

Ethereal said:


> Banned because you took my waffles :[





SecondSider said:


> Banned because she took my waffles as well.





missbunnehful said:


> banned because you took everyone that is on this forums waffles





Nightray said:


> Banned for talking about waffles


View attachment 14194


----------



## louise23 (Sep 29, 2013)

banned for having lots of posts


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for liking XBOX 1


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 29, 2013)

banned for being a junior member


----------



## mariop476 (Sep 29, 2013)

Banned for having the ability to get a larger avatar, but not using it.


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having a penguin in your signature!


----------



## Bowie (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for rejecting penguins!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for smoking!!!! (In your avi)


----------



## StupidBuckets (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having an icon that's shinier than mine!


----------



## rubyy (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for impersonating a cow in your signature.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having two smugs in your town.


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for haten on Smugs!


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having Spider-Man as your avatar.


----------



## Mary (Sep 30, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Banned for having Spider-Man as your avatar.



Banned for being a cinephile. 

*yawn*


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for yawning!


----------



## Mary (Sep 30, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> Banned for yawning!



banned for some freaky quick editing.


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for haten on my skills!


----------



## Mary (Sep 30, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> Banned for hasten on my skills!



banned because I'm not sure if he meant "hatin'" or not.


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned because you don't know what "hasten" means.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for being everywhere in the basement.


----------



## Mary (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for loving that freak Coco


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having a four-letter username


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for have to big of a username


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for being the leader of the pack


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for questioning my leadership


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having over 1,000 posts


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Sep 30, 2013)

Banned for having Gulliver as your signature.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because pink


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for GCN Signature.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar which could really do with being transparent.


----------



## Hina (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having a matching avatar and sig.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## Zura (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having Tom Nook in you signature!


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because you're you.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 1, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because pink


Interesting xD

You're banned for having a moon for an avatar.  it seems familiar


----------



## oath2order (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not recognizing the moon from Majora's Mask.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for revealing the identity of the Moon.


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for saying Mickey mouse is a cow xD


----------



## Hina (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for claiming to be a _friendly_ yandere, 'cause we all know what's gonna happen D:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for assuming they won't be friendly!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having cake!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not having cake!


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned for having a david bowie-ified account


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 1, 2013)

Hina said:


> Banned for claiming to be a _friendly_ yandere, 'cause we all know what's gonna happen D:



XD I am friendly c: 

And banned for having Ellie as your avatar


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not getting the Mickey Mouse is a cow reference.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for knowing the reference.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned for being the hybrid queen


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not capitalizing the first word in your sentence!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for being a Yoshi with wings!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because "I bet you can squeal like a pig."


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for being a swine.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not getting the reference.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for joining in March.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having Octavian as your avatar.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for hating on Octavian.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because I don't hate him.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because I like Octavian.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for complimenting Octavian.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for rejecting compliment.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because you didn't get the "squeal like a pig" reference.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for accusing people of not getting references.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for accusing someone for accusing someone for not getting a reference.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for keep bringing up the reference.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because yeah.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for bringing up the reference which has been brought up to death.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not having a valid signature.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because we need to stop talking about Octavian right now.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not having a flamboyant signature.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned for having a pear


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for getting mixed up with another contribution.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned for being a lifelong cinephile


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for popping up.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having a name that begins with B.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar which under close examination doesn't look accurately repeated.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not eating your pear.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not having a pear.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because pears suck.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned for banning someone who didn't eat their pear


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for getting mixed up again.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

agh banned for saying pears suck


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for getting mixed up for the third time.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

wow i messed up again
banned for banning me for getting mixed up

- - - Post Merge - - -

are you kidding me

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for banning me for the third time
there i'm not mixed up anymore


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because you're confused.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for accurately repeating your avatar.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because you did the same thing with your av and siggy.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for referencing that fact.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because how many refills does that sig need?


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

lol^
banned for looking for coco


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for popping up, again.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned for pointing that out


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for banning me for liking someone cute. Also, banned because you like Skye.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for giving a double ban.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned for double banning me

- - - Post Merge - - -

*banned for pointing out what i was going to say


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for trying to update sig pic, it looks fine and has zell on it


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for having an equally boring signature.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 1, 2013)

Bowie said:


> Banned for having an equally boring signature.



Did you click on the spoiler?
Banned cause that guy on ur sig has had to many drinks and is drunk.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

ChibiSylph said:


> Banned for trying to update sig pic, it looks fine and has zell on it



aye i saw what you originally put ya meanie

banned for having 307 bells


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because I had to.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

-that was at bowie

- - - Post Merge - - -

ergh banned because you wanted to


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for not having a valid reason to ban.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because we're too active.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for getting mixed up and having to edit.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned because you edited your post


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for pointing out my failure!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because Last of Us should've had 2 endings; where you let her die and where you let her live. IMO. (Dang it, Bowie. Whatever, same thing, I guess..)


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for getting mixed up, again.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because we're all crazy today.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for being sane enough to point out our craziness!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because I'm playing ACNL right now.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned because bowie's making me loose track of everything

*banned because you're playing ACNL

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> Banned because Last of Us should've had 2 endings; where you let her die and where you let her live. IMO.



two separate endings?


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 1, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> aye i saw what you originally put ya meanie
> 
> banned for having 307 bells


that was for some one else! I wasn't on the lastest page.
Banned.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for being a cat.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 1, 2013)

Dust is sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy and he isn't a cat.
Banned for having a bold sig. IT HURTS MY EYES!!!!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

missbunnehful said:


> two separate endings?



Yes.

Banned because I needed to reply to someone else.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because you have unnatural hair.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned because you're a fox/wolf.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned because the fox doesn't have a sound.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for doubting the fox's ability.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for being in denial - not the one in Africa either.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for making the most overused joke involving rivers.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 1, 2013)

banned for making me enjoy the penguin.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 1, 2013)

Banned for liking that sig too.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for rejecting penguins!


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for not understanding Zanessa liked it.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because penguin.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for using my reason for ban


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because... cheese.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because chips.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for banning people when your not a mod! (I guess I'm banned to)


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you used the wrong you're.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you're a grammar nazi.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm a writer and beta reader; it's just a habit, lol.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for being a grammar nazi like me.


Copy cat


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because we're both awesome for trying to save English.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I am super jealous of that amazing avatar.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

banned bcuz i downt kair bowt gramer. (Alright, I'm not going to do this again on behalf of the grammar nazis)


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you're trying to aggravate the grammar nazis!


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for so many bells x(


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having that picture of Lissa.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for letting that penguin on the loose.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for a monster fighting a fish.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for making me wanna leave my exam revision and making me wanna watch Batman x(


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you got all your dreamies for free.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you HAVE 3 more spaces to fill in your collectables/forum add on space and it's annoying me due to my OCD.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I felt like abusing power that I don't even have.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Banned because you got all your dreamies for free.



I guess I'm banned to because I got all mying free too! 

Banned for saying meepers


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

BANNED FOR SPELLING "MINE" WRONG


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> BANNED FOR SPELLING "MINE" WRONG



Banned because at the top of this page, in your post, 'got' should be 'have'. I think? Ban me if I'm wrong! D:



Rubyy said:


> Banned because you got 3 more spaces to fill in your collectables/forum add on space and it's annoying me due to my OCD.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Banned because at the top of this page, in your post, 'got' should be 'have'. I think? Ban me if I'm wrong! D:




Eheheheh, don't know what you're talking about x)


BANNED FOR BEING WRONG.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for lying


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for accusations


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for being scared of a witch


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for being a witch.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for being crayyyyy.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because we're going to burn the witch.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm a witch heehehehe

Candy witch


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for being a fake.


Witches don't go heehehehe


They go MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAAAAAAHH.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Banned for being a fake.
> 
> 
> Witches don't go heehehehe
> ...



Banned for not knowing witches go Heehehehe


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for insulting witches. I actually knew a witch.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for not making me a sandwich.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for not giving a vaild reason to ban, as well as being somewhat sexist.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for matching Avatar and Signature.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned cause no one likes robin.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for saying no one liked Robin.


I DO MATE.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for liking robin


----------



## rubyy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having such a bad joke on ladders.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for me being disappointed that my stupid secretary wouldn't let me put a Wisteria Trellis where I wanted it. ;<<


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for complaining.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for insulting cheese!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for getting mixed up and having to edit.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I ninja'd you.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I see you too much.


----------



## unravel (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you have 2 gems.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for taking my Belgian waffles.


----------



## Soulzy (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for not giving me bells!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for wanting bells!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for smoking!


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having 99 posts.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

banned for not having 99 posts


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I've run out of reasons to ban you


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I don't care for Octavian.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because only I can have Bianca


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

banned because i've run out of reasons also


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because crackers


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you're shiny.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because Bianca is MINE!


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

banned because you ninja'd me


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you're Spiderman.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because Shingeki no Kyojin is over and I have to read the manga.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because it isn't my fault.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because _it is._


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you don't have the authority to do so.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because neither do you.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

banned because u have a lovely pear


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because CLICKERSSSS.


----------



## Moonsownsister (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because addicted to CAPITAL LETTERS IN DREAMIE STATUS.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

BANNED BECAUSE CAPS LOCK


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you didn't use a period at the end of that sentence.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban someone for that earlier.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

banned because you _did_ put a period at the end of that sentence

*banned because you have nook in your signature


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because YOU HAVE TOO MANY FLOWERZZZZZZZZ!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you can never have too many flowers!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you only have 311 bells.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you have fox in your username yet... YOU DON'T KNOW WHat the fox SAYS!!!

WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY?! RINGDINGDINGRINGDING!!!!


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having Francine as your profile picture.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for still not having something for a signature


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for naming your town Hyrule


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for disappointing me when I clicked the *click* in their signature.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for not being super excited to learn all about my Animal Crossing information.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you ninja'd me.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

banned for banning shinyyoshi


----------



## chillv (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you have domo as a avatar.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

You're banned because the user above you does not have Domo as their avatar.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

banned for pointing out what i was going to say


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 2, 2013)

^banned for having her being scared of ending up alone.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having Ribbot as your avatar.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

banned for not having ribbot as your avatar.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having less bells.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for also having less bells.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having more.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 2, 2013)

banned for not owning a unicorn


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for owning a cake.


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you made me think of cake and omg cake sounds so good right now.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for making me now think of cake :'( I WANTS IT NOWWW


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because Princess Celestia is evil. XD


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you changed the subject off of cake!


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned for having a alligator in your avatar

Also I just had cake I feel sorry for you guys!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you're bragging!


----------



## Redlatios (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because you have a pear instead of an apple. We all know apples are superior.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because I agree, but I bought it only because its a collectible. *^*


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because Apples > Pears but I want all the collectables.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2013)

Banned because apples and pears aren't collectables you can find them in trees


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because they are


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for nor not explaining how they are


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for living in Hyrule.


----------



## unravel (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for joining since 2013


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for creepy signature.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for calling the Scout creepy.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese is as good is as any other answer or reason.


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because dairy products.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because I like to abuse power.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because you'd make a terrible police officer if you like to abuse power.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because how can you ban someone because of cheese?


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because IKR? xD


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for wanting Hippeux to be discontinued. U_U


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for having a funny signature


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because I'M the leader of the pack.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because you're delusional.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese is as good as any other answer.


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because it ain't


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for thinking cheese isn't a good answer, it's the best of all the answers!


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Well then Banned for Cheese


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what kind of cheese.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because bread.


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because Crackers


----------



## Bowie (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for using crackers as an excuse for banning someone.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for keep using cheese as an excuse for banning people!


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese and crackers go together


----------



## rubyy (Oct 3, 2013)

Ninja'd

Banned for spelling "together" wrong x.x


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese you were ninja'd.


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for cheese sorry my auto correct gets annoying


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because you shouldn't have done that.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because Tom Nook is tired of your crap.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because... cheese.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because we're not taking pictures.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 3, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Banned because we're not taking pictures.





IS THIS WHAT YOU WANT? HERE! HAVE THE NEW/OLDER HOT HICCUP!! 
Banned.


----------



## Halo3Hunter113 (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for having so many user title changes.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for not letting me, I change my mine mind _*a lot.*_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned for spoiling the new How To Train Your Dragon Movie.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned cause it spoiled its self to me then blame me.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because I didn't like HTTYD. .-.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because you didn't like it.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 3, 2013)

banned because i like banning things


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because you didn't capitalize the I.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 3, 2013)

Bannd four beeying uh gramr natsi.


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 3, 2013)

Banned because triangle shades in another place


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 4, 2013)

banned for being an avid trader


----------



## oath2order (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because the mods posted in thread they shouldn't.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for telling on the mods.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for not owning a collectible from the shop!


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2013)

banned for being funny and sarcastic.


----------



## Halo3Hunter113 (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for taking my waffles.


----------



## Mary (Oct 4, 2013)

Halo3Hunter113 said:


> Banned for taking my waffles.



Banned for joining after me.


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2013)

Always "Banned for taking my waffles" looool keep it going TBTians


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because potatoes are made of cheese.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because since the government shut down THERE'S NO RULES!


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for you said "Duuuude.


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for having a pear <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because of the gif in your signature


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for having a pony look like a person in your signature. 
PONY LEGS DON'T WORK THAT WAY!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for hating on Equestrian Girls!


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because you think Hiccup is hot.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for not thinking that, cause he soooo is.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because no.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because yes!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for giving me sass.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because im the sass master


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because OH NO YOU DIDN'T


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because they just did.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned cause yes, yes I did.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because you have 85 bells. Peasant!


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned cause that's not a reason


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because bacon.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for liking Tangy.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for not letting cheese die off already.


----------



## Zura (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because cheese


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

You're banned FOR KEEP BANNING PEOPLE BECAUSE IF CHEESE. SERIOUSLY IT ISN'T FUNNY ANYMORE TUT TUT.


Tut tut tut.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for multicolored signature IT BURNS!!!!!


----------



## Zura (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because I have nothing to ban for


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for no reason.


Meanie x.x


----------



## Zura (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for calling names


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for accusations.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for making fun of me that I procrastinate too much.


IT'S A PROBLEM I HAVE TO LIVE WITH EVERYDAY IT IS NOT A LAUGHING MATTER CRY CRY CRY xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

...

Banned for first-world problems.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for dotting me


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for trying to kill off cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for trying to continue the reign of cheese.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for being awake


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for backsassing me.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for banning my friend. </3


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for cheese, since it's as good as any other answer or reason.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 4, 2013)

banned for being upset :c

*banned because you keep banning people because of cheese


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because you edited your post.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because meepers.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned for hmm... PUTTING TWO L'S IN MARSHAL'S NAME IN YOUR SIGNATURE OH MY GOD THIS IS AGAINST THE ANIMAL CROSSING NEW LEAF LAW AND TERMS AND CONDITIONS AISJDIOSOIJDJDJIDDHHDNDNND


WOW.


YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED. BYE.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because bleepers.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because CHEESE!!!

HOW WOULD YOU LIKE A TASTE OF YOUR OWN MEDICINE?!


----------



## rubyy (Oct 4, 2013)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU ARE.


AND YES COME ON THEN SHOW ME WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because _*Marshall*_


----------



## unravel (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because you spelled _*Marshal* wrong_


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because that was intentional.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 4, 2013)

banned for spelling marshal _right_

auugh
*banned because reasons


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because you were ninja'd.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because you banned someone. I'm so original!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 4, 2013)

Banned because CHEESE.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## letsgotofresco (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for having 4 fours in your fc


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for join Miss Earth 2013


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for taking people's waffles


----------



## unravel (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because you can't accuse me without proof


----------



## Redlatios (Oct 5, 2013)

banned because we have a witness


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for selling your kidneys.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for decorating interiors.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for buying a little blue house!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for having a Dreamworks: How to train your dragon avatar


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for flooding The Basement


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for not flooding the basement


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because milk.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

banned because grilled cheese


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for having lovely as your user title.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for being a blackbelt


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because that signature is too beautiful


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for changing your signature.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for making grumpy cat grumpy
and thxs! they all important ppl on my fav show (its missing one tho :I)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for having a cake collectible.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for having one too


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for not sharing yours with me.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for not letting me eat urs


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2013)

banned because you're not sharing yours with me either


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for having a repeating character in your avatar.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for being banned


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for not being banned.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for making things up


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for not making things up.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for using the same banning reason.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for changing your user title more than 3 times -_-.

People make me sick. T.t.t. people these days :/ breakin the law

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for changing your user title more than 3 times -_-.

People make me sick. T.t.t. people these days :/ breakin the law


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2013)

banned for not breaking the law


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 5, 2013)

Banned for not noticing she double-posted. (also, cheese.)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for saying cheese too much.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because I like saying cheese.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because I don't like saying cheese.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because YOLO


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for saying YOLO


----------



## ForgottenT (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who banned you who banned someone.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Banned because I don't like saying cheese.



Banned for saying "cheese", when you said you don't like saying it.


----------



## Zura (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for still saying cheese


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because THUG LYFE


----------



## Toffee (Oct 6, 2013)

banned because thug lyf chose u


----------



## unravel (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because your profile pic and signature is anime


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not having an even no. of bells

How is this not a sticky yet!?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for asking questions.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not asking questions.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not asking a question in your post :I


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for having a quote in your signature.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for calling yourself an expert.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for calling Mickey *MOUSE* a cow.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not getting the reference.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for having a five letter username.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for abbreviating your username.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not abbreviating your username.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for berating FoxWolf for not abbreviating his username.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for the penguin.


----------



## Isabella (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for banning the penguin >


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not banning the penguin.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for Gulliver.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for Animal Crossing, Zelda, and Pokemon references.


----------



## Isabella (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for being so shiny that my eyes melt...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because I wear shades to protect my eyes


----------



## Sabs (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for what you do.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not having a picture in your signature.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for having sapphire and opal stones.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because I like MST3K.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because I had to look up what that was...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not having any gemstone collectibles.


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for missing banana appreciation day.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for being cool.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned because I want pizza.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for wanting to battle! Fights lead to problems! The thing is to compromise!!!


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for being in Tokyo without me


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for living in California.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for banning someone because they were sarcastic,


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for having Link in avatar


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for posting in every basement thread o.o


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 6, 2013)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Nightray (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for being shiny.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 7, 2013)

Rubyy said:


> Banned for being a fake.
> 
> 
> Witches don't go heehehehe
> ...



Banned


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for quoting ^


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for buying two user title changes


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for buying a color change!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for clicking.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for having one of my dream villagers(pietro)


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for having funny in ur user title, cause ur clearly not funny in ur posts!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 7, 2013)

You're banned for being a hypocrite while you aren't funny either!

Also f*** u 2


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

rosiekitty405 said:


> You're banned for being a hypocrite while you aren't funny either!
> 
> Also f*** u 2



NOW your being funny xD
Banned for swearing at me.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for restarting.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Banned for restarting.



Banned for sassing me for restarting, my town was... Just No.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 7, 2013)

Baned because.... Just no.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned cause Just... No is my thing.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for having a scene of adventure time as your pic


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for liking Francine.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 7, 2013)

FireNinja1 said:


> Banned for liking Francine.


Banned for hating Mondays.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 7, 2013)

Banned for leaving 2 out of your username.


----------



## unravel (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for having 2305 bells


rosiekitty405 said:


> Banned for not having an even no. of bells



Legit right? haha


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because you're just jealousss.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because you're religious.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because you're a Jellicent.


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for making people click your signature 3 times


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because I didn't force you!


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned... because. Just 'cos.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for having the username of a tasty candy


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for not giving me your cake in the collectables -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because you already have some cake.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for having a seemingly large Gulliver in your sig.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for having a Yoshi in your avatar


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for being an ACE.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned cause I've never seen any of the movies in ur sig!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for all the user title changes.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for being a shiny non Pokemon!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for sleeping on a kitten.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned for not noticing it's a tiger.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned because a tiger is another kind of cat.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 8, 2013)

Banned cause... You gots me :I


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because PWND!!


----------



## gingerbread (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause of being shiny o.o


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for kawaiii


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## Sora_12 (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for eating green apples


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for joining today

(PS. Welcome!)


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for 1,000 posts
(Congrats!)


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for spelling "Poem" wrong in your siggy! (I'm not a grammar Nazi, but you better watch out for them if they see that!)


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 9, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I'm a Nazi


Banned cause your a Nazi xD
Lol look what I did...


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm not. (anyways, lol)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for being a cinephile


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for Joining on my mom's birthday


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for joining 2 days before I did.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for joining later than I did


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2013


----------



## Byngo (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned because I'm back from a short hiatus and I haven't banned anyone for a while.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 9, 2013)

Banned for joining earlier than I did.


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

Banded for being a taxi driver!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for being a shiny yoshi.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for posting funny pictures of Spiderman happenings


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for interrupting my ban spree


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

banned because...


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because it's not as good an answer as cheese.


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

umm yes it is...


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for posting a collection of funnies.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for not ninja'ing me


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

banned because...


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because of the Wunder Boner.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for mentioning that funny commercial


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned cause I know not of this commercial.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because this is it.


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because I want that


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because your avatar gave me cancer. oTL


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because Kicks never has awesome shoes


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned cause your so right.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for not knowing what he was talking about in the commercial when he said "My wife would like that!".


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because sadly, I know the truth because of you... T-T


----------



## Zura (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for not having a cat in your avatar anymore


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because the post gave you cancer.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned for being a cinephile.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because Pok?mon.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because of the Wunder Boner.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 10, 2013)

Banned because I'm not convinced.


----------



## Zura (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for being Shiny


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because of the Wunder Boner.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for banning with the same reason.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because Nook is angry.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for not having a signature ;[


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for leaving us after being really banned ^


----------



## rubyy (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for accusing me for leaving all of yous.


I didn't want to leave anyone

I'm back now!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm welcoming you back.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for beingg nice.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for procrastinating.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for continuously flooding.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned for not continuously flooding.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned cause things like people :I


----------



## Byngo (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because Pok?mon X/Y.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because you have over 1,000 posts.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because you misspelled Marshal


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because I DON'T CARE. HE DESERVES IT.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because Bianca is still mine.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because MINE.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 11, 2013)

bannned for changing your avatar...


----------



## Byngo (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because your signature is so cute it's creepy!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because of the Wunder Boner.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2013)

Banned because you don't have a signature.


----------



## Scatty (Oct 12, 2013)

^ Banned for breathing too loud.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for having more bells than me -_-


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for having less bells than Scratty.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for being an alien.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for being shiny.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because your NN ID is MysticTenderloin.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for not having a picture in your signature


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because the Wunder Boner is so funny.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for being a Mario and Sonic fan


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because "my wife would like that".


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because GOLD TEAM RULES


----------



## Byngo (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned because you have less posts than me!


----------



## rubyy (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for being a lunatic.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for liking Marshal, Julian, Skye, and pretty much every other overrated villager.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 12, 2013)

Banned for not having a sig.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because I haven't seen you for a while!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 13, 2013)

banned because you didn't edit your post.


----------



## Farobi (Oct 13, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Banned for liking Marshal, Julian, Skye, and pretty much every other overrated villager.



is there anything wrong with that? its personal preference ._.

banned 'cause gifs


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because sometimes people like them only because they're popular. Though I don't think that applies to you, but I'll still ban you.


----------



## Moonsownsister (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because you're too popular...


----------



## rubyy (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for having no display picture even though you've been a member for over a month.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for being the mayor of Clouds.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because that reminded me of an old song named Clouds.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for wanting to battle. (I'll send out my Pikachu right now!)


----------



## rubyy (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for doing a pokemon reference.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 13, 2013)

banned for having an adorable avatar and signature omg *o*


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because I think those "mega" evolutions are ridiculously stupid.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because Mega Charizard X heard that.


----------



## CoralineJaneNunca (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because Nook in your sig creeps me out


----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for not having spaces in your name.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because your signature


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because _your_ signature.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because you have dreamies


----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for having a hashtag in your title. You have no power here!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for being hypocritical about power.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for putting an exclamation mark.


EDIT: Banned for Ninja'ing me


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for banning people because of cheese.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because cheese is lyfe.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Banned because you have dreamies



I do? o-o

Banned because I wanted to.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because you have both new species of villagers.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for not having any collectables/items :I


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 13, 2013)

banned because your avatar scares everyone


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for having 283 TBT Bells


----------



## Piptocrossing (Oct 13, 2013)

banned for having even less TBT bells, 140


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Those are posts, I have 1,403 bells.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for correcting someone.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for hating Mondays!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for accusing Mickey Mouse of being a cow.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for only having text in your signature that isn't clickable.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for having a clickable signature!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for having a detailed sig.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because you will not out-post me.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because I will.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because Nuu.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for capitalising the N in ''nuu''... WHY?


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because you capitalized the n too.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for backsassing.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for stuffed cabbages.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned for always being banned by me.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 13, 2013)

Banned because I have banned you many times too.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because HOP ON THE BANNING TRAIN

CHOO CHOO


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because cake.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because you banned the banned person...


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because you banned me for banning a banned person. ;p


----------



## oath2order (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because calm down gurrl


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because we aint ghetto up in hurr


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because the basement is the ghetto-y part of TBT.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because it ain't.


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because clearly a Starfox fan


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for cake.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for banning people because of food. 
This is like seriously against the rules man banned forever.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because your avatar.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because green is not a creative color.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I don't understand why you banned me. o-o'


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for green onions.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because you keep banning people for unfair reasons.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for green apples.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because system overload.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I said so FIRST.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for Brussels sprouts.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned because I'm allergic to all your foods.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for banana.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## unravel (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for being cray.


----------



## mapleshine (Oct 14, 2013)

Banned for taking my waffles.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for Belgian waffles.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because cray.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you have 3000 bells.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you're #1


----------



## ChibiSylph (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned cause ur not.


----------



## Mao (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because why not jk, ran out of ideas um because you took the bus to shops


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because what evidence do you have that supports cheese?


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not showing enough ignorance.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not knowing about the Wunder Boner commercial.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you guys have no idea I'm Santa


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not being home early enough.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for saying ''em'' instead of ''them''


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for noting grammar.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 15, 2013)

banned for not finding a perfect signature yet.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for uh...Liking a great game?



Rubyy said:


> Banned for saying ''em'' instead of ''them''


It's to make things more shorter and I tend to say "em" more than "them"! Don't hate :c


----------



## Byngo (Oct 15, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> It's to make things more shorter and I tend to say "em" more than "them"! Don't hate :c



se be a grammer nazi. 

(That's on purpose) 

Banned for unknown reasons.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 15, 2013)

banned for getting rid of your famous domo avatar ;o;


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because I AGREE


----------



## rubyy (Oct 15, 2013)

BANNED FOR AGREEING THAT YOU'RE AGREEING MISSBUNNEHFUL.


@Lunatic you're a different person now to me.

Jks


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you have a Pok?ball.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you have several items.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because a little birdie told me to


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because you want to battle


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I don't.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because you do.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because *I DO*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because Nook forgot to change into work clothes.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because spoilerrr


----------



## Byngo (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because you have a cake.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST


LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS


----------



## rubyy (Oct 16, 2013)

BANNED BECAUSE I AM OBVIOUSLY XOXOXOOXXO.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned because I honestly have no idea what the heck that converts to.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for Genji. Also, I desperately need Octavian


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned for being _desperate_


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 17, 2013)

banned for putting _desperate_ in italics


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 17, 2013)

Banned because you put it in italics too.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for baggin on my _italics_


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for almost having 1,000 posts


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I'M GETTING THERE


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for having cake


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I rule with an iron fist.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for ruling with an iron fist.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for stating what's already been stated.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because that reason is flimsy.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for using the word flimsy.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because your name is on nearly every thread on the first page. o:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I HIT 1,000!!!!


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you are trying to ban yourself


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I just did.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for having crey in your user title.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because of this commercial.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because it's ridiculous.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because it makes it funny.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because my new iPad seems to be worse with spellcheck.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for having a cool signature.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because we all laughed at this:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I didn't.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned for not knowing I was not talking about you.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you were, and _we all_ know it.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because I have nothing to do.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because you do, you just don't know it.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 18, 2013)

Banned because she knew what she was talking about.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for having a lovely signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for having a Luigi cap on in your avatar


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for posting so much in the basement! Though I'd be banned too. Lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for being banned too.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because you need to sleep and stop posting omfg.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because you have really slowed down in posting!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for having a pic siggy.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler siggy.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned because you have no siggy.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using the term "siggy".


----------



## oath2order (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned because you trying to steal my throne from being king of introduction board


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for using hashtags.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned as I keep seeing you everywhere in the basement.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for having the same avatar for literally ages.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for having a town called Carrots.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar that is a female Luigi with glasses and blue hair.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because Pietro is horrible.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 21, 2013)

^Banned for having more items than the member above them.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for having no items.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 21, 2013)

^Banned for having numbers on username.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for drawing stuffs


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for spoiler-ception.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned because you have no bells.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for having many bells.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for being in "Apparently Rude Town".


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 21, 2013)

^banned because they couldn't think of a perfect signature


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 21, 2013)

Banned for not giving me time to think.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 21, 2013)

^Banned for not having enough time to think of a good signature... (Not being a hypocrite here...)

Whoops, sorry, did not realize that the time to think was about the post, and not the signature...


----------



## oath2order (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because that's confusing


----------



## unravel (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for twerking


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^Banned for animated signature.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because you just joined a few weeks ago.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

^Banned because you joined over a year ago.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for having only one post.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

Has anybody been banned for existing yet? Just asking...

Anyways, ^Banned for pretty much stalking me ((acts as if he doesn't know the person whatsoever) Talking in the third person here!)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because Jeffery

(ノ￣ω￣)ノ yeah bro I dunno you at all.... Or do I?


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for parmesan.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for gouda.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm forcing myself to take a break from Pokemon.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for even having Pok?mon.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for criticizing other people based on their interests.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned for banning others off of what they say.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^Banned for having avatar related to their name.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because I didn't have a reason.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^Banned for banning without reason even that I banned you without exact reason too.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because you draw stuffs.


----------



## Illya Tsubomi (Oct 22, 2013)

^Banned because I don't know all of the quotes in your signature and I would like to know!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because here are the movies each of the quotes are from:

1. E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial
2. Star Wars
3. Casablanca
4. Dirty Harry


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 22, 2013)

*disregard


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## BungoTheElf (Oct 22, 2013)

Banned because you should eat a samwich.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because you have dreamies


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because I don't take oaths.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because you're a lunatic.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because you're on the second side.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because your post vanished.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because banned.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for banning because banned.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for quoting movies.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because... Because.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned for having no reason.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned needing a reason to ban someone.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because he meant *you* need a reason.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 23, 2013)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because you're not.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because he has a moon as a picture, how'd it get there? (I know it's Link, don't kill me! D


----------



## unravel (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2013


----------



## Hina (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for banning someone 'cause they joined in 2013 while you joined it 2013 too.
Also, banned for taking my waffles, bet ya never heard that one before eh


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for SO MANY KITTIES


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because yoshi.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because E.T. phone home.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because movies.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for having quite a scary avatar.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because E.T. phone home.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 24, 2013)

.emoh enohp .T.E esuaceb dennaB


----------



## rubyy (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for having such a neon signature.

My eyes hurt.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned because I like to.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

Banned for no specific reason


----------



## unravel (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for animated avatar


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for animated signature


----------



## rubyy (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for hashtagging in your user title.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because you like that loser Stitches


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because you hate Stitches.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned for having exactly four quotes in your signature.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 25, 2013)

Banned because I see you too much.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2013)

banned because I wanted to ban ACE


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because you twerk for bells ?_?


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because you're a member.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is small.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because yours is big.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because yours is medium.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for banning people because of food.

Seriously.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for being from the UK.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for your own reason.


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for hating on the UK


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for not knowing I live in the UK. :U


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for living in Birmingham and hating on it anyway


----------



## rubyy (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned for having non-human powers.



kerryelizabeth said:


> Banned for living in Birmingham and hating on it anyway


But Birmingham sux. :c


----------



## Byngo (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because rude town.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 26, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because your avi looks like Brendan Urie from Panic! At the Disco in one of their music videos


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because it's the lead character in this movie.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 27, 2013)

banned bc ur avatar scares me


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because he is supposed to scare you.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because the movie sucks


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because I don't care if you like it or not.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 27, 2013)

banned bc ur avatar reminds me of my horrible meme days
edit: banned bc u posted be4 me :/


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because I ninja'd you.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because you buy precious jewelry.


----------



## Emily (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because you like foxes.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because you don't


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 27, 2013)

Everyone above me is banned for banning people unnecessarily.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned for no signature or avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because Skye, Marshal, Whitney, Diana, Merengue, Marina, and Zucker are overrated.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 27, 2013)

Banned because you're wrong about Whitney.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because…

…wait, I am?


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

banned because....I*Have*No*Idea*but*you're*banned xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for your avatar.


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for decorating interiors a lot.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because I can do what I want!!!


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned because you're not doing what you want.


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because you are talking about people not doing what they want.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for being a Pokemon trainer and having an orange.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for using a final smash as your avatar.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler signature.


----------



## Byngo (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned for having three user titles.


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because I like changing it.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 30, 2013)

Banned because....well...if I don't he'll get to you!:


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for posting in the girls vs boys thread after me a lot. ;3 Also for giving me nightmares of that bird.


----------



## Retro Rider (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for licking kitties


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for riding retro.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for liking squirrels in your town.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because I thought that they were hamsters. Hamsters suck.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because those are Hamsters. o-o


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for having more TBT bells than me. :c


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned because you succeeded in finding the lantern! I don't even want to look for it anymore. ;o;


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Nov 1, 2013)

Awww  Banned for making me sad.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for having candy in your shop.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for that avatar.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because hamsters still suck


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for having fancy signature.


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

Ban for having 3 "User title change"


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for taking my Belgian waffles again.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 2, 2013)

banned for using quotes in your sig.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for hating mondays!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because that avatar.


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 2, 2013)

banned for having a mighty fine orange indeed


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for having no fruit shown.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for missing the woods event!


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for gloating about the Woods event! (And not responding back to my Skittles offer :c )


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because you have a creepy sig.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because your sig is... Simple.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because IDK what you're talking about.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because stoopid spellcheck D:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for having a 6 in your username


----------



## Mary (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for being the only member I've seen with a two-line username


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

Banned for having three cakes


----------



## Beary (Nov 25, 2013)

Banned for changing your awesome username


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned because you don't like Beardo and ruining Beardo fanclubs!


----------



## Cariad (Nov 26, 2013)

Has never said cheese on the forums


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned for being eaten


----------



## Byngo (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned because cheese


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned because cheese cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned because you post on this thread too much.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because... _Because._


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned,because there is too much of "because" !! XD


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2013)

banned because goo is icky


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

banned for twerking!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for banning someone because of twerking!


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because you have Muffy!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for having a lemon!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for having sapphire!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for joining later than me!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for joining in June


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for being a lunatic.


----------



## Animenutcase (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for... having Lobo in their avatar!


----------



## Isabella (Nov 27, 2013)

banned for not having an avatar o:


----------



## Cariad (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for having a stuffed animal in the block you are in


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because noodles.


----------



## Cariad (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned due to offending noodles


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because noodles are offensive.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for being a lunatic. xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for polka-dots.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because stealing candies


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because cake


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because 1+1 = 3.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because if 1+1=3, then 9+9+9=21.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because math


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because crey.


----------



## Beary (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for trying to ban someone else! :0


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned because you are trying to ban someone else


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for eating Tangy!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar in black and white.


----------



## unravel (Nov 28, 2013)

ban for having spoiler tab


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

BANNED FOR TAKING MY WAFFLES!


----------



## rubyy (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for using capital letters.


Kinda violent .


----------



## unravel (Nov 28, 2013)

banned for girly signature


----------



## Farobi (Nov 28, 2013)

banned for me not knowing what your avatar is


----------



## rubyy (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for having the and in blue in your signature.


Edit: banned for ninja'ring me


----------



## unravel (Nov 28, 2013)

Farobi said:


> banned for me not knowing what your avatar is


Spirit Breaker from dota 2


Rubyy said:


> Banned for having the and in blue in your signature.
> 
> Edit: banned for ninja'ring me



Poor you


----------



## Farobi (Nov 28, 2013)

banned for not banning


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because creepy avatar


----------



## Isabella (Nov 28, 2013)

banned for sad looking avatar :[


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for anime avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for creepy avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for colorless avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

banned for posting above me all the time


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because why not?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because stalking xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because it's just pure coincidence.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2013)

banned because orange


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because cheese…cake.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because cream...cheese.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for being a cinephile. Well my cousin is too so...


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for being funny and sarcastic.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for being a senior member -_-


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for not being a senior member.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for being a senior member.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for having lots of items


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for liking Marshal.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for being hungry


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for having colorful letters.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for having your signature in a spoiler


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for having fan art in your signature.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for not posting what you are too lazy to do in the "I'm too lazy to ____" thread.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because that is a false accusation.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because you are right.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for having an odd number of items in your shop.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because banned banned.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because smelling like danbo cheese


----------



## Byngo (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because me.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned for using my own excuse to ban someone.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because jugenmujugenmugokonosurike


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

banned because kyogre


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned for looking for Bam and Lopez


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 29, 2013)

banned because candy


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because cake


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned because caramel.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned because caramel is disgusting.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for saying that caramel is disgusting.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for liking Hopper.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned because o:


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for no signature


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for blinking Rosie and Marshal *u*


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned because you don't know who to move out for Bam


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for being right D;


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for being my favorite


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for saying that out loud ;w;


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for gif avatar


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for losing Marshal


----------



## Beary (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for having an umbrella


----------



## Cou (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for purple eyes OvO


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for having a gif avatar.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for not having Chief in your village.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned because I don't have to if I don't want to, and banned for LIKING Chief in the first place.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for having a spoiler as a signature!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for judging me.


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 1, 2013)

Banned for remembering my Lolly avatar (cant believe anyone remembered)


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because Marshal is overrated.


----------



## Cariad (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for saying you don't have a signature in your signature ?!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because one is being made for me!


----------



## Cariad (Dec 2, 2013)

Huh
Banned for not making sense


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because I'm not obliged to make sense.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because nobody makes sense.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because you are right, too right.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because yes I am, yes I am.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because, because.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because comma, comma.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because I need to think of another word besides "because"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned for no reason in particular.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because I have the authority to do so.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because I felt like it. Deal with it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 2, 2013)

Banned because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because you make me to have the same feeling.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for typo.


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for yelling wine!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for claiming to be my favourite, which may or may not be true.


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for not being sure that I'm your favorite >_>


----------



## Bowie (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for seemingly being sure I am, which is now true.


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because my headline thing is not a lie. ^_^


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for your conversation that clearly breaks the rules.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because you suck


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

banned because chili


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because it's Tuesday -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for goat cheese


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for speaking of cheeseee


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

banned because banning for cheese


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for banning someone because of cheese when you have done the same!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because you are banning someone for cheese because you have banned people for cheese too


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because we keep repeating the same thing


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

banned because gingerbread cookies


----------



## Bowie (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for not continuing with the repeating.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

banned because bowie


----------



## Bowie (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because Umeko.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because of moi.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because pear


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for banning for the reason of pear, a fruit that I don't like. Also banned for having 0 tickets (as of now)!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2013)

banned for having 2 tickets


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for staring at something.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for staring at the monitor.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for being a junior member.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for having eight tickets.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned for cheese.

Specifically asiago.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned for danish cheese


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for ピース


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banner for war


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for άλφα


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned for star wars


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because you are not obliged to judge me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned for feta cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for asiago.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned because mozzarella


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because swiss.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned because cheddar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because parmesan.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned because halloumi


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because provolone.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned because danbo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because we need to stop talking about cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned because banning because we need to stop talking about cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because it's true.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned for turkish yoghurt


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for frappucinos


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned for cakes


----------



## Iced_Holly (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for lattes.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for saying you're blaire yet your avatar says otherwise.


----------



## LunaRover (Dec 4, 2013)

banned for no reason~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned because animated hair


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is in black and white.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because bowser.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned because not banning for food


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for banning someone else for not banning for food, while you didn't yourself.

Also, don't ban me because that didn't make sense. Read it over.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned for banning me for banning for food while i dint ban for that and i couldn't ban for food to the person obove because s/he didn't.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

banned because.. pirates


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because Umeko.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because cheese pizza.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 4, 2013)

Banned because bacon.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because food in general.


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because of having pokeball


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

banned because tangerine


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

banned because... spiny lobsters


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because of banning people so much!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

banned because deers


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because AC:NL


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

banned because oranges


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because you changed your avatar. o:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for having a dream address with two matching digits in a row. (44 and 00.)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because .. Bowser.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because your new avatar is creepy yet awesome.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because... fox...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

banned because.. 1999


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because…1919


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

banned because... anagrams


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because…sugar


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

banned because.. hammerhead sharks


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

...cheese

I NAILED IT


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because cows


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

banned because tying string cheese on your choes


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because my iPad has 2% power left


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for banning someone else for a reason that only pertains to yourself.


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because you didn't finish your story in your sig ^^


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned because a person in this thread is on my blacklist.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Banned because a person in this thread is on my blacklist.



Banned because I have to know!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for having a map!


----------



## Beary (Dec 5, 2013)

Banned for the charmander not having a nose .~.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because very large siggy.. xD lol idk /tired


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for making me think of sour plums! Now I'm hungry x_x


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2013)

banned because peanuts


----------



## unravel (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for Japanese user title


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2013)

banned because waffles are yuck


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned for your avatar making my brain hurt as I try and read the lips to see what it's saying (I see SMD..)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because blue skittles do not exist.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because banned.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 6, 2013)

Banned because your signature looks too good


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because you don't have a signature.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because you do


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

banend because genji


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because where's Genji?


----------



## Radiophone (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned for questioning the presence of Genji. He is all around you.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

banned because,, cake


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

_banned because two commas._


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Byngo (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because goat cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2013)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because mozzarella cheese.


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 7, 2013)

Banned because fox & wolf. At the same time.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because you're a cake who eats Oreos.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because of undisclosed reasons.


----------



## MayorCake (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because crazy ^^


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because life is crazy.


----------



## RapidFireRicks (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because you have too many bells on you.


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because of Sergeant


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for being offline, when being banned.


----------



## Bellxis (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for being online, while being banned.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

banned because not banning for cheeese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because she can do whatever she wants and not what you tell her to do.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

banned for being Annalise aka. a snooty horse


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar scaring little kids.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

banned for having weird guy avatar


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for not knowing who El Shaarawy is.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for banning people because they don't know weird dudes.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me, for banning you, for not knowing who El Shaarawy is.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for using banned too many times.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for having light green user title


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for having a flower at the end of your user title.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

banned because.. smelling cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for banning people for cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

banned for banning people who ban for cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because I can do what I want.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for being a dictator.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for accusing me of being a dictator.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for denying being a dictator.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm no Hitler.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because you actually have a moustache


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm only 13.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for revealing your age.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for being crey.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for revealing information when you died in Mafia.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for changing avatar.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because of that user title.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for not knowing Laplace formula. (I don't neither. xD)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for having a mohawk.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for not having a mohawk.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm not obliged to have a mohawk.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned for.. cheddar


----------



## oath2order (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned for your signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned for.. hashtag in usertitle


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned for committing treason.


----------



## reyy (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned for Sydney.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because Marshal


----------



## Itachi (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because your avatar creeps me out. WHAT IS SHE SAYING?


----------



## reyy (Dec 9, 2013)

banned because mask & fauna's stupid eyes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because Marshal's stupid eyes.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned because pie


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 9, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Banned because pie



Banned for joining on the 16 of October and having more than fifteen times my number of posts.

Edit:



lynn105 said:


> Banned because Marshal's stupid eyes.



Banned for eating a pie containg your favorite character.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned for it's spelled Blue


----------



## Spindoctor52 (Dec 9, 2013)

Banned for being above me.


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 9, 2013)

banned for not caring


----------



## Spindoctor52 (Dec 9, 2013)

I KNEW IT!

Banned because I was banned for the exact reason I thought I would be banned.


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 9, 2013)

banned because you thought that was going to what you were banned for


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> banned because mask & fauna's stupid eyes



Banned for wanting my motherly statue and then not coming to my town to pick it up for months.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned because mask


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> banned because mask & fauna's stupid eyes



How dare you insult Fauna like that. :< Oh, and I agree with Lynn, Masrhal's eyes plus face are stupid.

Person above me: Banned because of me, myself and I.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned because usertitle that makes no sense


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Banned because usertitle that makes no sense



Banned because it's not supposed to. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned because. Bianca.


----------



## joey963 (Dec 10, 2013)

^^^ Banned because I was banned from Irc and TBT for realz ^^^   (o.o)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for.. Bob


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for… Charlie Parker.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for... Meryl Streep.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned because of banning someone.


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 10, 2013)

banned because you have a sig


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for having a *Purple Feather.*


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 10, 2013)

banned for having a pokeball


----------



## Hikari (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for only having 1 ticket.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 10, 2013)

Banned for being scum!


----------



## radical6 (Dec 10, 2013)

banned for being trash


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 10, 2013)

tsundere said:


> banned for being trash



Banned for calling people trash!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for #yolo


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for hashtag in usertitle


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for posting above me too much.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for having two different animals in your user...which one are you??


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for having Brewster in a Santa hat.


----------



## goey0614 (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for wearing a mask in your avatar <_<


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for an anime avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because some weird plate armor avatar


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2013)

banned for cake


----------



## mapleshine (Dec 12, 2013)

banned for cake


----------



## mob (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because only I can have Rosie.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 13, 2013)

Because your avatar is nightmare-enducing.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned for saying Santa Hats are too mainstream!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 13, 2013)

Banned because they are.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because they are NOT


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because they are.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because we need to stop arguing about santa hats in avatars.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because we need to continue arguing about santa hats in avatars.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because it's a pointless argument.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because you are right.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because you have Apple and I don't...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned because you must have a lot of blue roses.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned for agreeing with FoxWolf64.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Banned for banning me simply because I agreed with someone.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned for banning FireNinja1 for banning you simply because you agreed with someone.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned for being a potato muffin -.-


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned for being funny and sarcastic.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned because you are saying that hat is mainstream.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned because awesome avatar and film. xD


----------



## Byngo (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned because Marshal.


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned because Flora has no eyelashes.


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 15, 2013)

banned because of commenting!!!!


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 15, 2013)

Banned because pika pika pikapikapika.


----------



## 001rich100 (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because those godly blue eyes are staring into my soul


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because Bianca


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because of your weird username.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because you banned someone just because there username is weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because feathers


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because ore.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because scroll


----------



## Itachi (Dec 16, 2013)

BANNED BECAUSE YOUR AVATAR CREEPS ME OUT


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because you might be referring to your own.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because pinwheel


----------



## azaleakid (Dec 16, 2013)

I was banned for science.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because u's


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned because only I can have Goldie.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for liking Curly. I hate that pig...


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for being a blue rose. ( I don't have one yet -.-)


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## !K0dy! (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned FOR having an avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

*anned because Yolo*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned for not using proper grammar in your sig.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because cheese villager


----------



## mob (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because you have an avatar extension and not using it.


----------



## kasane (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because you're banning others


----------



## Byngo (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because I've never seen you before.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 17, 2013)

Banned because period.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because awesome avatar


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because you have one too.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for undisclosed reasons.


----------



## 001rich100 (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned becuase you have a Pokeball and I don't.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because Marshal.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because Santa Hats are mainstream.


----------



## Itachi (Dec 19, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Banned because Santa Hats are mainstream.



I wish I could have banned the hipster wannabe 

Banned because your NN ID makes me think of "mario and sonic at the olympic games"


----------



## unravel (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned for posting


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because you did too, and so did I.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because the "do" collectible kana


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because Diana.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2013)

banned because koopa


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because Deirdre.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2013)

Banned because santa hats


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because Diana.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because feather


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because hyperactivity.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because inactive lol


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because you two filled the top of the page.


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because I know where the quotes came from but I get no prize


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because of no more Reggie


----------



## Farobi (Dec 21, 2013)

banned because you miss reggie


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

banned because cake


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because woodshop.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because mozzarella.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because KFC.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because milk.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because yogurt.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for not even trying to find reasons to ban.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because we can do whatever we want 'round here.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

banned because havarti cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because gouda.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

banned because parmesan


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because blue cheese.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because cheese


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because Stilton.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

banned because cheddar


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because nacho cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

bannned because swiss cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because asiago cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

banned because string cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for hating Rolos.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

banned because not banning for cheese


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned if you won't tell me how you activated the 'animated avatar' addon. *I bought it ages ago but it doesn't show in my inventory*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because you should ask an admin because it worked for me while it's in inventory and dont forget to check out


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2013)

I have done a gazillion times xD

You're banned for giving bad advice


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned because I just bought it and made sure I checked out in the shop, then yours is glitched? D:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 21, 2013)

Banned for posting above me too many times.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because soft cheese


----------



## MelodyPond101 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because too much cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

banned because banning for too much cheese


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for 12,221st post.

I like that number.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because goat cheese


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because Ch?vre.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

banned because feta


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because Gruy?re.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because Ayibe.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2013)

banned because halloumi


----------



## Omfa (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because avatar.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because you edited your post.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for giving me my daily dose, Doc


----------



## oath2order (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for gazing into the stars too much.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2013)

banned because hashtags.


----------



## Klinkguin (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for posting too much.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because Gengar avatar when your username is containing "Klink"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because cake.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because you bought avatar animation and your avatar is not animated.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because I'm saving it for something great and I don't need your criticism.


----------



## 001rich100 (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned for excusing yourself of criticism.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because I do what I want.


----------



## 17eddyd (Dec 23, 2013)

Banned because you think Santa hats are too mainstream...what is wrong with you? you kill the Christmas joy...ah jk


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because you called me EGBERT!!!


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 24, 2013)

Your banned for not knowing what the fox said.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because YINGDINGDINGDINGDINGIDINGIDING!


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 24, 2013)

Your banned for being a Fox and a Wolf who owns a N64 who looks like Lugwid Von Koopa.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned for liking Cyrano.


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 24, 2013)

Your banned for wanting Victoria in your town.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

Banned because Cyrano.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because Apple.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned because I can't understand why you like your dreamies


----------



## Cou (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned for Gala!


----------



## Mary (Dec 25, 2013)

banned for having no tickets.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned for having only 30 bells.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 25, 2013)

Banned for only having 180 bells.


----------



## Levi (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned for being a lunatic.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned because... Because.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned for giving an invalid reason.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned for so much green! (Green's a good color though!)


----------



## Cou (Dec 26, 2013)

Banned for that sexy in green

Ninja'd, but still a proper ban for you


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for being my favorite. ...What...


----------



## The Happy Mask Salesman (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for not having my Masks fully paid off!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned because that username.


----------



## id6016 (Dec 27, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> Banned because that username.



banend for being a lunatic


----------



## Hikari (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for having numbers in their username.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned because feathers.


----------



## PikaSweet (Dec 27, 2013)

banned because I say sooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Hikari (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for being a Pikachu lover.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for brightness.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned 4 chan.


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for having 0 tickets


----------



## Hikari (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for being invisible all the time.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned because that's insulting to all invisibles.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for having 3 circle-shaped collectibles.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for having Flora


----------



## Omfa (Dec 27, 2013)

Teach me how to invisible, betas.
Oh right, you're banned for it.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for spamming the Basement Board.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned because Mafia.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for mentioning Mafia outside of mafia.

Now I'm banned...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned because I've been stalking the mafia thread so I can possibly join the next one~


----------



## BlooShroom (Dec 27, 2013)

Banned for having a title claiming to have 2,000 posts when you only have 1,984


----------



## Byngo (Dec 27, 2013)

BlooShroom said:


> Banned for having a title claiming to have 2,000 posts when you only have 1,984



I did have 2,000 posts but a thread that I had quite a few posts in was moved to The Basement. 

So... Banned for no reason in particular!


----------



## xTurnip (Dec 27, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I did have 2,000 posts but a thread that I had quite a few posts in was moved to The Basement.
> 
> So... Banned for no reason in particular!



Banned for your adorbs avatar picture. :3


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2013)

BNNAED FOR NO REASON


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

Baned for moon.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for spelling banned wrong.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because obvious reasons are obvious.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for lies about post totals.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because you suck


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because brie cheese


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because you always use cheese!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because YOU don't!


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned for Pikachu


----------



## Byngo (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because I always attack at the 85th minute.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm proud of you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because you never told me who that El-Mohawk guy was before changing avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because you should've paid attention.

It was El Shaarawy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Havarti cheese and I dunno who that is.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because it was the guy in his avatar that had the mohawk.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Rosalina sux


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Majora's Mask sux even more.

I did not mean that at all.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea still who that is


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Google.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Gamle Ole cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because you need to stop.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Ripto.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Spyro.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Sheila


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2014)

banned because I said so


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because fish


----------



## irisubunny (Jan 1, 2014)

banned for being umeko


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

xD

Banned because candy


----------



## sej (Jan 1, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because schnaps


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

banned because has more posts than me


----------



## Hot (Jan 1, 2014)

You're banned because you've never had Boba Tea. Yup.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Stilton cheese


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned for flashing honey!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because hashtags


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned because Japanese writing.


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned for exclaiming that 2014 is the year of Rosalina.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## Beary (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned for having a website avatar.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 1, 2014)

Banned from having bear in your username *must be illegal somewhere*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because User title changes.


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2014)

banned for forum spam


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because you let fish lick you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because soft cheese


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because random subject


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because 1 ticket


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

Your banned because you joined on a thursday


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because joining exactly two months before me


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 2, 2014)

two months and one day

Your banned because an alien is taking my pet hamster due to thursday revolution *I'm so crappy*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because it says 16 ._.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because idk what you're talking about.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because three birthstones and cheddar cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 2, 2014)

Banned because one birthstone, cake, and you should stop banning because of cheese.
That wasn't even invented by you anyway.


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 2, 2014)

banned because the turn I just took after you on T.A.G, you wrote F.O.X.W.O.L.F, and I just realized that was your username.

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because your........ME!? lol


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2014)

permabanned for bumping threads


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

banned because you love banning too much.

also foxwolf who said i did? -.-


----------



## AnimalCrosserTom126 (Jan 4, 2014)

^Banned because you love honey flashes.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Banned because signature makes no sense


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

banned because gif avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

banned because party popper


----------



## Cariad (Jan 4, 2014)

You started on my fathers birthday


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 4, 2014)

banned for being a ginger ninja


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 4, 2014)

Umeko said:


> banned because you love banning too much.
> 
> also foxwolf who said i did? -.-



That was established by SecondSider.

@lynn105: Banned for being a female Luigi.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

(foxwolf well i have no idea so whatever really)

Banned for thinking I'm unoriginal when I have no idea about it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 4, 2014)

Banned because you changed your avatar.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for liking Rosalina...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

banned because noodles


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned because you keep changing avatars.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for fgmui,fdvetjybdfgaxdghtuvadvtdhetvdghevbee
My computer is messed and it's all your fault!
Vdsjeaovjzxkcmaijfdflbkjcsdovjsvssfij I can't stop djhvwijdsclaskcaeuyfsifjsdlvj argh sdcjhsdivwjvwriufsrojcaeoj


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned because Lily


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for not keeping a singular avatar.
Watch as I get banned for keeping a singular avatar...


----------



## Cou (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for keeping a singular avatar 

Banned for being blu


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 5, 2014)

banned for all your different avatars


----------



## Nightray (Jan 5, 2014)

Banned for being suuper kawaii


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned for not being super kawaii.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

banned because chevre


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned for not eating pandas. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

banned because pandas are cute animals that should not be eaten


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 8, 2014)

Banned because you're too awesome.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2014)

banned because orange


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned for you.


----------



## Cou (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned for 2


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

banned because candy


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because sheep


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

banned because weird avatar character


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

ACTUALLY HE'Z FROM VIDEOGAMEZ! xD
Banned because WEIRD AVATAR CHARACTER jk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

BECAUSE ITS MINTO FROM TOKYO MEW MEW D:

Banned because chewing gum


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because cheese puffs


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

banned because chocolate


----------



## GoldenBellBag (Jan 9, 2014)

banned because chinese sexy girls


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2014)

lol..

banned because cottage cheese


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 9, 2014)

Banned because we are all banning others for pretty much no reason.

World Peace, people!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned for being depressed.

#shotsfired


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

banned because moon cheese


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned because YOU'RE RANDOMLY CREEPY AT TIMEZ


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

banned cuz u dun liek boin


----------



## Byngo (Jan 10, 2014)

Banned because grammar.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2014)

banned because chevre cheese


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 10, 2014)

Umeko said:


> banned because chevre cheese



Banned for having a cooler avatar than me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

banned because katie XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

banned because you secretly ship the two of us


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because your an orange juice


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

banned because u dont like boobs


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because you make stuff awkward xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2014)

banned because edamer cheese


----------



## oath2order (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because no


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

banned bc is that a moon


----------



## Minties (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because that face


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned bc Marshal on teacup is too precioussssssss


----------



## cIementine (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for being awesome <3


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for being too cute!!!


----------



## harime (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for literally being my long lost twin \;w;/


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned bc u are my soulmate, shhh


----------



## ChibiBirkin (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because you banned Tiny who banned you who banned MayorAvalon!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea who you are!


----------



## ChibiBirkin (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because you don't know me because I'm new!


----------



## Cou (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for being new!!


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for NOT being new!!


----------



## Minties (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for cake!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

banned for edamer cheese


----------



## Minties (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for gouda cheese


----------



## ChibiBirkin (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone who banned someone! >:3


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for combo breaking!


----------



## ChibiBirkin (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for saying I broke a combo!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because of hamphrey


----------



## mayorseraphina (Jan 12, 2014)

I would ban you because of that face... the avatar... xD​


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned cuz your typing is sorta hard to read x3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned because caps lock


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned cuz derp


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2014)

banned because pope


----------



## logan5123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned because your a dumbass


----------



## Byngo (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned because I can tell you're a troll c:


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned because your signature is really cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned because maas damer cheese


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned because I just started playing this game.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 19, 2014)

Banned for even mentioning chocolate stars, and then pretending they are rare candies, as they can level up your Pok?mon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned because that badge


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned for having two of the same item.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned because you need to buy them


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned for...Banned for having 69 pages of conversation with Omfa.

#Umfa 5ever


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned for pairing me with Umeko. Banned for using 69.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

_Banned because 69 is fun._


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned because pron.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Banned because pron.



Banned for doing it wrong.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned for multiple reasons.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned because there is a difference between fiction/animated and real stuff.


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned, for taking up so much space in TBT OTP.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned because Bud


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned for being awesome!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned because parmesan


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 20, 2014)

^banned for not having color in his signature


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 20, 2014)

Banned for...
Having to many forum accounts!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned because ya suck ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 21, 2014)

You are banned because you let yourself be influenced by a lil freak with a mask.
and then tried to destroy the world.​


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned for your jokes


----------



## Omfa (Jan 21, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Banned because ya suck ohhhhhhhhhh



Ooh kill 'em!



lynn105 said:


> Banned for your jokes




Banned for wanting gift cards.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned because fail photoshop when the original post is just above it lol


----------



## Seastar (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned because I don't understand your avatar. (I never come up with good reasons in banned games)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned because it's from a manga


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 21, 2014)

^banned for lack of capitalization in signature


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

Omfa said:


> Ooh kill 'em!
> Banned for wanting gift cards.



She wants card gifts.



oath2order said:


> Banned because ya suck ohhhhhhhhhh


Because I'd just love to die.

Banned for stealing Elsa's role.


----------



## lutarisco (Jan 21, 2014)

^banned for resetting
From: Resetti


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 21, 2014)

Banned for no avatar


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

lutarisco said:


> ^banned for resetting
> From: Resetti



I don't reset...

Banned for having 96 posts, when it is much better backwards!


----------



## Yatogami (Jan 21, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I don't reset...
> 
> Banned for having 96 posts, when it is much better backwards!



Banned for not spelling blue correctly. (Username)


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 21, 2014)

NinFanBoy01 said:


> Banned for not spelling blue correctly. (Username)



Banned for lack of spaces. (Blue Rose was already taken!)


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 21, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Banned for lack of spaces. (Blue Rose was already taken!)




Banned for being a pirate!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because revealing much'

and parmesan cheese


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 22, 2014)

Making a new thread for this 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Made


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

banned because why make a new one?


----------



## Farobi (Jan 22, 2014)

banned because Edam

cheese wars though


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

banned because swiss cheese


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because why is there a cheese war going on?


----------



## Cou (Jan 22, 2014)

banned bc jirachi is too iber cute


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because no good reason


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## Cou (Jan 22, 2014)

banned for no good reason!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk banned bc ninja'


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

banned because those do/u japanese symbols


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because Donuts.


----------



## Cou (Jan 22, 2014)

banned bc ive been craving that


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for awesumness


----------



## Seastar (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because... what? When did you get here?


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 22, 2014)

^Banned for having an animal crossing avatar but a Pokemon username and signature and a Kirby user title


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for bright blue text in your signature


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for having 1111 tbt bells


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Ninjaed.

Banned for having a NN ID the same as your name.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 22, 2014)

^banned for misspelling blu_e_


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 22, 2014)

banned for being a big forum user


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> ^banned for misspelling blu_e_



Banned for having Mew's Pok?Dex number equal to your number of posts.

Anyways...
Banned for not being banned yet.


----------



## Cory (Jan 22, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Banned for having Mew's Pok?Dex number equal to your number of posts.
> 
> Anyways...
> Banned for not being banned yet.


Banned for being hard to get in New Leaf


----------



## Byngo (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because your signature is too cute


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> Banned for being hard to get in New Leaf



What? Please explain.

Oh, I get it. I'm hard to get in every game.

Banned for being crey crey.


----------



## Flop (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for 16/31 of you dying overnight. .__.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for having Dragonite as your avatar instead of Flygon


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for having something other than a reason to ban in the post


----------



## Byngo (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because I like to abuse the power that was bestowed upon me.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 22, 2014)

banned for having a user title that's both a question instead of a title and the answer to the question being NO for everybody.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Banned for 16/31 of you dying overnight. .__.



What? Over half of me died?
I is confuzzled...

Banned for having a user title that has nothing to do with you.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for being Blue


----------



## Flop (Jan 22, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> What? Over half of me died?
> I is confuzzled...
> 
> Banned for having a user title that has nothing to do with you.




Didn't have BT ordinance, decided to put the ordinance in effect that day. Watered all the hybrids, woke up next morning, a bunch of hybrids dead. XD


Banned for not realizing that I have to have that as my user title because people always ask me how to pronounce it. XD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for being floppy


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 22, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Didn't have BT ordinance, decided to put the ordinance in effect that day. Watered all the hybrids, woke up next morning, a bunch of hybrids dead. XD
> 
> 
> Banned for not realizing that I have to have that as my user title because people always ask me how to pronounce it. XD


Banned for peeing all over JoJo Man's thread


----------



## Flop (Jan 22, 2014)

SirGanatar said:


> Banned for peeing all over JoJo Man's thread



Banned for not having any evidence to support your ridiculous claim.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for having a name that is hard to pronounce.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2014)

banned because ew


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for telling me to, "Just stop!" in Band.

Why'd you do that, anyways?


----------



## Byngo (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because you won't accept #Blynn


----------



## Flop (Jan 22, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Banned for telling me to, "Just stop!" in Band.
> 
> Why'd you do that, anyways?


Bandddddd. Like band band?  Or like some other band that I have no idea about.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for mistreating sea basses


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Bandddddd. Like band band?  Or like some other band that I have no idea about.



Some other band.

@lynn105: Banned for not providing an answer to my question.


----------



## Flop (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned for reading my godlike signature with your mortal eyes.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because that red bold color is disgusting


----------



## Flop (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because ouch.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 22, 2014)

Banned because it is true.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because brie cheese


----------



## Minties (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because cheddar


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because string cheese


----------



## Minties (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because gruy?re cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because soft cheese


----------



## Minties (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because soft head


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because cheddar


----------



## Minties (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because stealing my ban reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because pepperjack cheese


----------



## Minties (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because tasty cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## Minties (Jan 23, 2014)

I love cream cheese

Banned because havarti cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm sad for a dumb reason.


----------



## toastia (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because of that orange on the ground.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because there's waaaay more than an orange on the ground. (My town is terrible)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because not banning for cheese


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because... cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because edamer cheese


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because grilled cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because feta


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

banned for having the number 13 in your NN ID


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for being big


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because... Kirby?


----------



## toastia (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for being you.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> banned for having the number 13 in your NN ID


Think Umeko was either too short or taken xD

Also banned because halloumi


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm myself.


----------



## Cudon (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because your name is a lie, I don see any jirachis, i see Bob :U


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because deadly mustache


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for posting loads in these type of threads


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because creepy sheep


----------



## toastia (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is weird.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because you haven't read the manga :I


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm bad at thinking of reasons to ban.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

banned for only having made 50 posts


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because it's hard for me to find topics I want to post in.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because I tried to make a palindrome ban.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because I can't think of a reason.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

banned for having 2 links in your signature


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because... there actually three links. (No, I mean 4)


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because this is like a game is ping pong ball between us (look at the last page)


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because I wanna join ping pong game but there can only be two people so idk


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because... Oh, no... I didn't correct an error in my last post.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because grapes


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because apples


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because you fell on ultimate cliffhanger


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because there's a guy always hanging from a cliff and his name is Cliff Hanger.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because you are that guy and this is not Carlos thread


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because that sounded weird...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because you are a rolling log


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because... eh... I give up...


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2014)

bANNED because Jirachi sucks


----------



## Byngo (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because caps lock.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because... *cries and runs away*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because eggs


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for crying don't u cry :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned bc you've been ninja'ing me the whole day


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because deers


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

banned for banning Cou because of deer


----------



## Byngo (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because frozen


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because jelly.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because bob


----------



## Ansem (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for killing Bam.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for not centering your sig


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because potatoes


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because tomatoes


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because snot


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 23, 2014)

^banned because your avatar makes me think of something weird


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because that's the intention.. totes


----------



## toastia (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned just because.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because, because 

c:


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because because


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Byngo (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because

because

because

because

because


----------



## toastia (Jan 23, 2014)

I didn't mean to start that xD
But since you mentioned it...
banned 
because
because
becausebecausebecause
because
because
because
because
because
because
because
*BECAUSEEEEE*

HARHARHAR


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for not wanting to pay


----------



## toastia (Jan 23, 2014)

banned for having potato in your sig


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for having a sensible reason to ban.


----------



## Noah2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for...

Being Banned


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 23, 2014)

Why is your avatar so stand out? *BAN!*


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 23, 2014)

Speak for yourself!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because I've never had to ban you before.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for having an OP Jirachi.


----------



## toastia (Jan 23, 2014)

banned for being awesome


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned because u dun wanna pay


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 23, 2014)

Banned for not producing Quality Grade A Cow Milk


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

banned because the word cow offends me for some reason


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned because.. bull


----------



## toastia (Jan 24, 2014)

banned for no reason


----------



## Yatogami (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for dreaming.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

banned because maka wuhu


----------



## Farobi (Jan 24, 2014)

banned because you are some hippie who enjoys gaming, japanese films and 70s psych rock


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

banned because you were obviously at my about me section


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because omfa is gone XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because secretly wanted to be shipped with him


----------



## toastia (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned for having a weird username.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2014)

banned because you obviously haven't seen that movie


----------



## toastia (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned for saying I didn't watch that movie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2014)

Banned because cake


----------



## Big Forum User (Jan 25, 2014)

banned for being a flower dreamer


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2014)

banned because you banned me for that


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

Banned for being a fangirl


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

banned because Francine


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2014)

banned because Marshal


----------



## mapleshine (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because Pokemon


----------



## Byngo (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned BECAUSE!


----------



## Flop (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because you're a lunatic


----------



## Beary (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned because too floppy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 28, 2014)

Banned for being cute c':


----------



## Byngo (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for being weird c':


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for cheating in New Leaf


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because brie cheese


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for multiple reasons:

*(1)*For being awesome
*(2)*For posting that at 5 A.M. E.S.T.
*(3)*For banning due to cheese. Cheese is a force you can't control.​


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for banning for awesome reasons and that I am apparently 6 hours ahead of you


----------



## Minties (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because you're too cheesy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because teemo


----------



## Minties (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because Teemo hate.


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for those box shades you got


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because derp


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

banned cause fangirl


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because avatar makes no sense


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for banning me


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because you got banned.


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for saying I got banned for banning someone :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because snail


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because Gaston.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because Lolly.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because December birthstone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 29, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for using that same banning reason OVER 9000 TIMES.


----------



## Goth (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for banning


----------



## Beary (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for default profile picture


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for NON-default profile picture. c:


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for thinking you are the worst Mafia player, when, in reality, I was.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for thinking that because we were both terrible Mafia players.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for presuming that I was thinking you were a good Mafia player.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because I never thought that.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for hinting at it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for looking for something that wasn't there because I was only pointing out we were equally terrible during Mafia.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for saying the reason that Waffles was lynched.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for stating the reason Waffles was lynched in Game IV.
I fixed it : )

Anyways, banned for standing by while Sockhead was banned.


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for talking about Mafia.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for having Megaman say Derp.


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for not making your avatar.


----------



## Goth (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for liking francine when chrissy is way better


----------



## toastia (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for banning me for saying chrissy is way better!

THEY ARE EQUAL SISTERS


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for being absolutely *FABULOOOOOOUS!*


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for joining in 2014. It's a horrid, horrid world in here.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for joining on my moms birthday


----------



## Byngo (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned because your signature kind of creeps me out. (Sorry! D: )


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned because YOU HAVE A MIIVERSE


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned because Megaman is derping.


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

BANNED FOR BANNING MEGA MAN


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned because chevre cheese


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

banned for banning me cause of cheeze


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

Banned because why is everyone using cheese?!


----------



## toastia (Jan 30, 2014)

banned for questioning cheeze


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because what blu rose said: cheese is a force you can't control


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned for quoting a blue rose


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because... I don't know!


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned for being named Jirachi


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 31, 2014)

^banned for having one eye half the size of the other


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because ... feta cheese


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned for disliking people with 'eyes half the size of the other'. People with 'eyes half the size of the other' are human too! You do not insult the people with 'eyes half the size of the other'. Ugh..


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 31, 2014)

^banned for not banning the previous post


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because SHUT UP


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 31, 2014)

^banned for having more TBT bells than me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because avatar has no eyes o,o


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because two cakes


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because 1 cake


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because chocolate cake


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because pepperoni


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because pizza


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because there is no bacon on the pizza


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because bacon can be on pizza


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because the pizza needs more cheese


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because meat pizza beats everything


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because i prefer wings over pizza


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned for not liking pizza more than wings


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because we need more pizza


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because pizza should rule the world someday


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because Jirachi kirby avatar

EDIT - NINJA'ED >:c


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned for not talking about pizza


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because isabelle is so adorable


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned for being Kicks


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned for not banning the person you're suppose to ban.


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned for banning me for banning that other person


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because derp


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because isabelle


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because pizza again


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because.. banned ban boon baun b- *broken*


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because banning is great I love banning so im banning you causing a banning overload ban yea!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because your banning method is broken.
Edit: Ninjas...


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned for saying my banning engine is broke!


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because you're broken.


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

BAN YOU CAUSE I FEEL LIKE IT.


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned cause way too active


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because way too amoying111


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because marshmallows


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE POKEMON


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

banned cause banned.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because bread


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned for chocolate stars


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because of julian. he is ugly


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because of that avatar mixing with that username.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because  cheese cake.

yeah so punny


----------



## LadyVivia (Jan 31, 2014)

Banned because CAAARLOOOS


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2014)

banned because flying nunchucks


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned cuz erik


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for eating a purple.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

banned because doorknobs


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned because anime


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 1, 2014)

banned for claiming there are 105 lynns


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned because I say so


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 1, 2014)

banned for selling hybrids


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for stealing Luigi's hat


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for being in my timezone


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 1, 2014)

banned for making time zone one word because I make it two.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned for not capitalizing the first letter in the word 'banned'


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

banned because who cares xD


----------



## typhoonmoore (Feb 1, 2014)

banned because Umfa


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

Banned because orange


----------



## toastia (Feb 1, 2014)

banned because pineapple


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2014)

banned because derp cheese


----------



## toastia (Feb 1, 2014)

banned for including cheese in your post


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

banned BECAUSE CHEESE WAR


----------



## Loolaaacnl (Feb 2, 2014)

^banned for making a terrible reason to be banned ^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2014)

banned because big top


----------



## Beardo (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because reasons


----------



## Seastar (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because Beardo


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because Kirby Jirachi crossbreed


----------



## Jawile (Feb 2, 2014)

You're banned because I can feel the Holy Light


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned because love.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

banned because parmesan


----------



## Big Forum User (Feb 4, 2014)

^banned for banning because of a close relative's favorite topping


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because Teen Titans (Why am I saying that?)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because mac n cheese


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because Crowley (Don't ask who that is please :c)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE WHO IS THAT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

BANNED FOR ASKING


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE MOZZARELLA CHEESE


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because of using all capital letters


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because cheddar


----------



## Sloom (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because you like cheese too much >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

banned because havarti cheese


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because... poyo!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

banned because jirachi


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because i can


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

banned because Luigi!


----------



## Sloom (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned for fun


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned for cycling


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2014)

banned for vesta


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned for having been banned for being awesome, when you are not Jeremy.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because what about jer???


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 4, 2014)

Pie_Or_Die said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Give a reason to ban the person above you.  Ready... start!
> ...



Banned for not reading the first post.
: )


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 4, 2014)

I h8 you

#banned


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned because... meh...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2014)

banned because level 2365


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned for too much afro^


----------



## Flop (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned because Buizel's too cute.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned because you have 10 roses.


----------



## toastia (Feb 15, 2014)

banned for being cake


----------



## kasane (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned for not liking cake yet you have one in your items


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned because 2 birthstones


----------



## KlopiTackle (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned for having a rose


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 15, 2014)

Banned because your a sassy sloth.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 15, 2014)

banned because Julian


----------



## A Legend (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because I said so!!! lol =b


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for being a Rosie lover


----------



## NaraFlower (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for your awesome signature!


----------



## A Legend (Feb 16, 2014)

Banning you because you have written 6 words - it's against the law I made just now!


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for having so many Bells XP


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

banned for letting Bud go


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because your name is all over the Basement board.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for being 2slow


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't like your friend code.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because top hats and monocles are dumb


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for having negative feedback saying you never replied to an auction winer


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for snooping

No seriously, that's not cool.


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

That is such BS omg.


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Band for pronouncing your username


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for advertising


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not reading the rules [you can advertise websites in signature]


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for lecturing me


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for only having 128 forum bells


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not sharing your cake.


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for having less TBT bells than I do.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for being fast


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Banned for not sharing your cake.



Would you like some?

Banned for being tall


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

matt said:


> Would you like some?
> 
> Banned for being tall



Banned for being short


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Banned for being short



I'm tall actually 
Banned for being wrong about my height


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes I would! 
and banned for being taller than me.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for being a short cat person


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

How to you give you cake?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for having a friend code starting at 0


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Banned for being a short cat person



Thiers nothing wrong with being short and liking cats!

And matt I have no clue o.o
Banned for having more tbt bells that me.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Thiers nothing wrong with being short and liking cats!
> 
> And matt I have no clue o.o
> Banned for having more tbt bells that me.



are you at least cute?

Banned for complaining


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for banning people


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> are you at least cute?
> 
> Banned for complaining



Im adorable!
banned because of your professor layton dp.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Where's the proof?

banned for no reason


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for posting more than 245 times a minute


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> banned for stalking me


psh I know you like it.
banned for not giving me cake


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for liking cake


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for hating cake


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for chewing paper


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for still not giving me any of your cake


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not giving me proof of your cuteness


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for asking9 t0 see cuteness


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for stalking


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for spamming/repeating posts


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> Banned for not giving me proof of your cuteness



Psh. Proof is not needed.
Banned for being here. ( and not giving me cake)


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for lying


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for liking cheese


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for hating cheese


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for saying I hate cheese


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for still not giving me cake


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for complaining


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for complaining too


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not sleeping

sleep dammit


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Its lunchtime where I am.
Banned for telling us to sleep


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for stalking


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for spamming


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Haha  same here !
banned for making me wait for cake


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not telling me how to give you cake


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for stalking


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for spamming still


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not researching how to give me cake


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for still talking about cake


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for stalking and not giving out cake


----------



## dr_shrunk (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not telling me of this cake


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for stealing Shrunk's identity >


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not talking about cake


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for joining 4 days before my birthday.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for having cake!


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for having "The Cat Returns" siggy xD


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Banned for having "The Cat Returns" siggy xD



The cat returns is awsome!
Banned for having an adorable ac siggy! C:


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for quoting me xDDD


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 16, 2014)

banned for banning her


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for banning me ^-^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because cheeeese


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for being fabulous xD


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 16, 2014)

banned for saying she's fabulous


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 16, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not finishing a sentence :3


----------



## matt (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for banning with out a reason for banning

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woops to late lol


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for not having any collectibles


----------



## Byngo (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because you still have the scroll


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because pear collectible.


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for having swag without a license.


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't like your Join date. 

(Nice user title btw. XD)


----------



## Mary (Feb 16, 2014)

Why you dissin' on October?
Banned because sea bass.


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't know. XD

Banned again because Pelly.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because clown sheep


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because lady-fro


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for giving dragonite specs and a monocole.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2014)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned for being in the Basement for too long XD


----------



## Flop (Feb 16, 2014)

Banned because gifs are making my tablet lag. XD


----------



## kasane (Feb 16, 2014)

Teaches you not to open them in the first place XDD

Banned for using a tablet


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for not using a tablet


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for talking about tablets


----------



## Sloom (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for selling hybrids too cheap >.<


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for banning me xD


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2014)

Nyandash35 said:


> Banned for selling hybrids too cheap >.<



This is true.  You're absolutely horrible. XD


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for not saying 'banned for' and derailing


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for liking Twiggy


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for confusing username

srsly fireninja as name and tour prof pics a monkey yet you dragon


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Banned for confusing username
> 
> srsly fireninja as name and tour prof pics a monkey yet you dragon



Banned because deal with it.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having an awesome username


----------



## matt (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2014)

matt said:


> Banned for no reason



Banned for cake.


----------



## Sloom (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for using a walking stick


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for not being banned when I first said your banned


----------



## toastia (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for being banned 60,000,000 times


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2014)

(Random thought, guys.  Don't ban me)

What if JoJoMan started coming to the Basement?  ;-;


----------



## toastia (Feb 17, 2014)

banned cause he was here already


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because sausages


----------



## Flop (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because what even.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 17, 2014)

flop wat u using those tbt bells for

//banned


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

banned because you have too many birthstones


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because Tyary.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you don't want Tymekoary


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 17, 2014)

banned because I have a banhammer

BANHAMMER'D.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because bird


----------



## seanrc (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you don't have an ac signature or picture.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because of that avatar


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for not using a full stop.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

banned because candy


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because of banning people and banned people and banned banned banned banned banned


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you cant steal from angel beats


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having a pear


----------



## matt (Feb 17, 2014)

BanNed for no reason


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for cake


----------



## matt (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because 1, 0, and 5 are bad numbers


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for something


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

banned because hat


----------



## matt (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for something else


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for STILL not giving me cake!


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for idk


----------



## matt (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for not having professor Layton in your avatar


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for not sharing cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

banned because ultra top hats


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for banning someone


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having a cute siggy<3


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you are really Ichi


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because of the afro


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for having a Precure(love it) qr dress


----------



## Lithia (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because your signature is too cute


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you change your avatar so often

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd (｡･ω･｡)


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for having a scary pic before


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> banned for having a Precure(love it) qr dress



I don't have a precure dress .-. I've never even watched it haha xD  I did plan on watching it eventually though...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for getting more roses than me x3


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

yes you doo!!! thats fresh precure's blue school dress!!!!
banned for denying it


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because huge signature


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Music_123 said:


> yes you doo!!! thats fresh precure's blue school dress!!!!
> banned for denying it


I've honestly never watched it xDD I just saw the design and got it because I had a matching ribbon <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for having Umeko


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because creepy signature

- - - Post Merge - - -

GODANGIT NINJAS


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for being a fellow ninja


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for banning so many people


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2014)

banned because it's purple


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because tymeko isn't happening


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you have a spoiler tag


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because *you* have a spoiler tag


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because what is purple?


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because candeh


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for 'dayum, dem roses.'


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because has Shrunk


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for confusing me by saying I have shrunk xD


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because I don't have Shrunk in my town yet :c


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for genji being messed up in your siggy


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you got ninja'd


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Banned for genji being messed up in your siggy



I couldn't fix it haha ~ besides, my siggy is out of date 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I don't know


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because he has no ears


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because Pelly


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because scum


----------



## Beary (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you are wrong


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

banned because you had a scary pic b4


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having blonde avatar


----------



## toastia (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for the same reason you have banned


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having a face on your avi


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having cake


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for making the cat return


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for stealing my sass and making it into a sassy avatar.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because TBT has enough sass


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Banned for making the cat return



BEST FILM EVER!

Banned for having a pretty siggy


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

I have it on DVD haha ^^

Banned for having a FC starting with the number 3


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having cake


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for not catchin' them all


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having candy and not sharing


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for only having 1 rose


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for having change user title


----------



## Byngo (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because I abuse my power


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned because you've already been banned by me ^w^


----------



## peniny (Feb 17, 2014)

banned for having more bells than posts


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for selfie


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 17, 2014)

Banned for cute siggy


----------



## peniny (Feb 18, 2014)

banned fo cats


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for pink


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for ducks


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for life


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2014)

banned because weird clouds


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because afros.


----------



## matt (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for .censored.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for not CAPITALIZING your username.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2014)

banned because blue feather


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because rose.


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because gone for so long.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because of dat drawing. Awesome!


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm embarrassed.


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for wanting to change your username D:


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for having a feather


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because im seeing things o.e


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 18, 2014)

nnkosazana,foxwolf has a feather
banned for something


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for Ninjaing me


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Banned because im seeing things o.e



Banned because I actually switched out my collectibles Ohoho.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for having a gentlemen.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for being a dweeb


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because one rose.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

banned for being an overly classy dragonite!


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for liking to catch bugs


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

banned because I have no idea what a Aspie is


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because an Aspie is a person with Aspergers Syndrome


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

banned because I don't know what that is!


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

Nzerozoro said:


> banned because I have no idea what a Aspie is



Banned because burn.


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because too fancy.

http://www.webmd.com/brain/autism/mental-health-aspergers-syndrome


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

banned because the more you know


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because who are you.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 18, 2014)

banned because you can't sit with us.


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because YOUCAN'TSITWITHUS


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 18, 2014)

banned because you have an avatar that sells dratinis on the black market.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 18, 2014)

banned for purple


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for being a SB in Mafia.


----------



## kittylover1379 (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because you set a fire to the rain FireNinga1


----------



## Flop (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned because how do Mafia. Ninja'd


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 18, 2014)

banned for diiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnaaaaaa


----------



## kittylover1379 (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for having a cute signature


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for loving kitties


----------



## kittylover1379 (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for not loving kittys


----------



## Jawile (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for hard work and determination


----------



## Nzerozoro (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for being from nimbasa city!


----------



## kittylover1379 (Feb 18, 2014)

banned for having sally


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for having the KEY


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 18, 2014)

banned for that awesome drawing


----------



## Beary (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for making me blush


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 18, 2014)

banned for (most of the time) cute profile pics


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Bannes for Avatar2cute4me


----------



## Nightray (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for being so very beary


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 19, 2014)

Baned for 'NIGH-TRAY BTW'


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because you're Umeko


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

banned because Philadelphia cheese


----------



## Sloom (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because you're Umeko


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because uncreative


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because he has a point


----------



## matt (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because it is uncreative to ban because of my UN


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because of creepy signature


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because I SAID SO.


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because that avatar almost made me die laughing.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because you username 

O-O


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because you know me, but not my username.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for being little


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for being the night


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for being derpy


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for insulting my epic derpyness


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for calling me cute multiple times.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 19, 2014)

BANNED FOR RP


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

BANNED FOR NOT RP


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for cake and roses.


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for cake and orange.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for two cakes and two roses


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for feathers


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 19, 2014)

banned for something


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for sparkley


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for nothing


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for something


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for everything.


----------



## Lithia (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for saying everything


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for saying everything as well


----------



## Nightray (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for being a dying rose


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for anything…


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for sodium chloride


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for referencing that reference.


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for having an odd number of bells


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for having 2 roses.


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

banned for no roses


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for not finishing your sentence.


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because you're bored.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Banned for not finishing your sentence.



Banned because that was intentional.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because I know


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 19, 2014)

banned because i said so


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because you are dictator.


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because of mailbox.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2014)

banned because cheeeeese


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because of Jirachi Kirby avatar


----------



## Seastar (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because I drew that


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because of Cake


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Feb 19, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Banned because Buizel's too cute.




It's such a crime huh?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Lithia (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for being a _lunatic_


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 19, 2014)

banned for having a cold sig(love his sigs tho,i have one)


----------



## kasane (Feb 19, 2014)

Banned for not making your own sig


----------



## Nightray (Feb 19, 2014)

omg
Banned for having Hibari Kyoya is your random images <3 <3


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2014)

banned because what


----------



## peniny (Feb 20, 2014)

BANT FOR TICKIN PEOPLE OFF


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 20, 2014)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because I can't stand cream cheese


----------



## peniny (Feb 20, 2014)

banned because i agree


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for hating Tangy.


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for not hating Tangy


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because I want to.


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because pie.


----------



## peniny (Feb 20, 2014)

banned bc tangy is scary


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because Diana is overrated.


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because Stitches is overrated.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't even like Stitches.


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because pi.


----------



## Lithia (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because you're an evil composer.


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned because avatar2cute4me


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for standing a little taller.


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for not standing a little taller.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for the awesome drawing ouo


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for having it as well oUo


----------



## Sloom (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for changing your name


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for the :3 cat


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for no :3 cat.


----------



## Beary (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for banning me


----------



## peniny (Feb 20, 2014)

bant for quote


----------



## Jawile (Feb 20, 2014)

Banned for having Purrl


----------



## peniny (Feb 22, 2014)

bant for amaura


----------



## Byngo (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because derp


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because derpyer


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

Nightray said:


> omg
> Banned for having Hibari Kyoya is your random images <3 <3



...>:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for an awesome drawing


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for.. banned for... for.. This game is hard. I quit. Ugh.


----------



## shananza (Feb 22, 2014)

BANNED FOR FAILING TO BAN MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 22, 2014)

banned for having too much bells and not giving some to me


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for not saving up her bells


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you post too much.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because is that a problem?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm not really sure.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

banned because you make no sense.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you are standing too tall


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you've had that avatar for ages.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you've had that username for ages


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because hypocrite, hypocrite.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because Ganandorf.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because spelling error.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because his name isn't in the dictionary.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because it is.

Ganondorf
Semi-famous villain from the Nintendo 64 adventure, The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time. Ganondorf has an exceptionally unique case of unibrow, in which his eyebrows connect clearly with his hair, thus forming one very long eyebrow. This puts the typical unibrow (one that connects in the middle of one's face above the nose) to shame.

BOOM.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my god.
Well, autocorrect doesn't cover it, and I was only one letter off. So there.
Banned for being too clever.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for not being to clever.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for making a grammar mistake.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because THIS IS A FREE COUNTRY I CAN DO WHAT I WANT GUURRRRRL!


----------



## Music_123 (Feb 22, 2014)

banned for saying gurl. gurl is mah thing!!


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for improper spelling.

/me is a grammar nazi.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because, that's my job.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I just fired you from said job.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you do not have the authority to do so.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you are crazy in the RP and Cintay is over.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D UGH


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because WUUUUUUUT?


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because that was meant for FireNinja.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I know I'm dramatic.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I am unamused.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 22, 2014)

I banned myself. Now no one can ban me. Huehuehue.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you lied.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 22, 2014)

banned for name change


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for numbers.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for Jambette.


----------



## Dolby (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for being scrum in mm 3


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for outdated signature.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned for Diva.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I don't have Diva.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2014)

Your banned because frog villagers are ugly.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because Frobert is adorable and innocent.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2014)

Your banned because I meant that female frogs are ugly (except for lily)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you lie.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because NEVER.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because Jambette is creepy.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because YES SHE IS.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because she is stalking you.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because that will give me nightmares.


----------



## Cory (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because it gave me one too.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because brie cheese.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I hate cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because really?


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because yes.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I don't understand.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm not surprised.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because this is getting repetitive and one of us should stop.


----------



## Beary (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because you stop.


----------



## sej (Feb 22, 2014)

Banned because I said so... and because you are online right now


----------



## amemome (Feb 23, 2014)

banned for having 69 bells


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for joining on 01-23.


----------



## amemome (Feb 23, 2014)

*snap snap snap* banned for using hashtags


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

banned because isabelle


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because Diana.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because fried chicken.


----------



## Flop (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because Beary509


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because I will be putting the memory of that in my signature if that satisfies you.


----------



## Flop (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because that satisfies me for now.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for being too FABULOUS.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for drinking tea, not coffee.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because apple cinnamon tea is delicious.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because mocha frappucino is even better.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because I can't eat chocolate.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because that's so sad.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because I know. I hate it.


----------



## amemome (Feb 23, 2014)

banned for big eyes


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because I don't have a good reason for it.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for Mario Kart.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned coz your avatar is cute oml x_x


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because you have adorable sig and avatar.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is pixelated.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because so is yours, but we still keep you around.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because my avatar is cuter.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because ARE YOU SAYING THAT THE KOOPALINGS AREN'T CUTE?


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because what are Koopalings?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because the Koopalings are Bowser's 7 children from the Mario series.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for thinking bowsers 7 ugly kids are cute


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because cream cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Nkosazana: Banned for not thinking they're cute.

Umeko: Banned because danish cheeeeeese.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because WHO DID HE HAVE THE CHILDREN WITH O___O


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because Peach…?


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because EWWWWWWWWWWWW THATS SO WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because Beastality ew


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because I have done no such thing!


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because I was ninja'd, and it was meant for FoxButt.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because never use that name again.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because FoxButt.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for making me lol with foxbutt


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for hating everything.


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for accusing somebody else of hating everything.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for HA'ing foxbutt


----------



## Beary (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for being wrong, as I do not hate him, just strongly dislike him.


----------



## Cory (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned because I do not know what foxbutt is.


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 23, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Banned for being wrong, as I do not hate him, just strongly dislike him.



Not hate Ha! As in: you just got told!

Oh and champ your banned for having an awesome siggy


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 23, 2014)

Banned for also having an awesome sig.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 24, 2014)

Banned for being an evil composer


----------



## kasane (Feb 24, 2014)

Banned for liking Hibari Kyoya (You posted that I got banned for having an image of him in my sig XD)


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 24, 2014)

Ban for having handsome avatar!!! xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2014)

Banned because cake


----------



## Beary (Feb 24, 2014)

Banned because gemstone


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2014)

Banned because tomatoes.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

Banned because potatoes


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 26, 2014)

banned because topatoes


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

Banned because topoamatoroes.


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

Banned because wut?


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 26, 2014)

Banned because I dunno...


----------



## Beary (Feb 26, 2014)

Banned because my dogs are making my ears bleed ;~;


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

banned because im 2 cool 4 u.


----------



## kasane (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for 눈_눈


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for Alois


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

All of you are banned because you didnt see my secret message


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 28, 2014)

banned because weird avatar


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Nightray said:


> Banned for Alois



Banned because you cannot banned me for Alois!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because you banned her for banning you because of alois.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because your confusing >~<


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned vnutz I is derp


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for banned banned banned banned banned.


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for banned banned banned banned banned banned.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned.


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned.


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for being you.


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because you.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because two.


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

banned because 8.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because seven ate nine, BAHAHAHAHAAAAHAAAAHAAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because of your signature


----------



## peniny (Feb 28, 2014)

bant because so many cakes


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because she has no cakes.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because EVERYBODY HATES ALOIS ToT


----------



## Nightray (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't hate Alois. 
Banned for thinking everyone hates Alois


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for bloop.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for beep


----------



## toastia (Feb 28, 2014)

banned for bam


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for detective


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for bop


----------



## A Legend (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for being online! Lol )=D


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm always online


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because winter wrap up


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because faces


----------



## crystalmilktea (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because pooping pokemon trainer >:


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because I like papayas. eh


----------



## A Legend (Feb 28, 2014)

Your banned because  I have no idea what a papayas is! (does pride emotion)


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for Mary Sue


----------



## A Legend (Feb 28, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh this is a different thread!!!! Banned for saying that


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned for not admitting it.


----------



## Flop (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because Flop does not approve of user title/username changes in your inventory.


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because I get bored.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because I still like papayas.


----------



## A Legend (Feb 28, 2014)

banned because it's the point of the game


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because papaya


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned cuz alois is trying to drink from an empty cup, such jeenius


----------



## Beary (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## LadyVivia (Feb 28, 2014)

Banned because becuz Alois such jeanis.


----------



## kasane (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for so many cakes ￣ ?￣


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because idk


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for never changing your avatar


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for lying


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for wow


----------



## kittylover1379 (Mar 1, 2014)

banned for having 2 cakes and not giving me one


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for having 1


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for being an Enderman's Child.


----------



## toastia (Mar 1, 2014)

banned for playing mafia


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for banned


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for ew


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for wut


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for cake


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for pie


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for so much cake


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for papaya


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for yucky


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for more papayas


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for how could you


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for how could I wut?


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for changing your signature pic twice


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for doing the same yourself.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for what?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for papaya again


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for I hate those


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for not liking papayas


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for liking them


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for mango


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for EW


----------



## Nightray (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for having 0 bells


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for controlling the world, one person at a time.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for having a bunch


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for negative bells.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for putting salt in the wound >_>


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for changing username


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 1, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU DID TOO


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because caps lock.


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because you finally changed your boyfriend's username in your signature.

Banned for thinking that I'm creepy.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for shiny pokemon.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

banned cuz owl


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for messed up signature faces.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for ಠ益ಠ


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Banned for messed up signature faces.


pfft >.>

and banned for banning the wrong person (ahem ladyvivia)


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for I did that on purposeadosfosjkhjisgfasg


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for failing.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

banned cause you beat me to it >.<


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because friend code.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because lolwat


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

banned because because.


----------



## Nightray (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because you and the other ones above you have below 200 bells. 0.o


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because you have below 10,000 bells


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

banned because you don't know what a bank is >.>


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> banned because you don't know what a bank is >.>



Am I banned, or the person above?  xD


Banned because you're pretty awesome.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because 2rich4me


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because new frickin' avatar.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because Whooooo?


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for referring to The Doctor.


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Banned because Whooooo?



 Banned because I'm crying now. XD


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 1, 2014)

banned for WUT


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for jhdwjbsbsjwbdws


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Banned because I'm crying now. XD


banned because ur a wussi


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because oooooooo


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because Cake.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

banned because I was jk <3


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because gimme my bells back ;D


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 1, 2014)

banned for


Spoiler: look here



SOMETHING!!!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

banned because im not gonna fall for that xD


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because Alois


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

banned because you just banned yourself


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned becauss Mapp


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because so much cake


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because the cake is a lie


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

banned because whats wrong with cake D:

AND THAT CAKE IS NOT A LIE >.<


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because Portal


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because GLaDOS


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

okk banned because im out >.>


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned becaue nixw hxwbx


----------



## Flop (Mar 1, 2014)

Nsmmrf nrvsidr yrsmdasyopm


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because this tiramisu i'm eating sucks. It has too much cocoa in it, its disgusting. Oh my god. This is disgusting.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because odgejdj


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 1, 2014)

banned for being too crazy


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because I ran out of water, now my mouth is filled with cocoa.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Banned because this tiramisu i'm eating sucks. It has too much cocoa in it, its disgusting. Oh my god. This is disgusting.


banned because I feel yo pain

- - - Post Merge - - -

and still banned because I feel yo pain.


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because I feel like jdvwjevjsdb


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because oh my god. This is china, speak english.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU CHANGED YOUR SIGGY.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because OLE. hueueheueuheuehuehue


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because gibberish ksbsjdhsjwbalxjskbsj skdhejdvs jdjdb?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Banned because gibberish ksbsjdhsjwbalxjskbsj skdhejdvs jdjdb?



Banned because how many times must I say it, this is china, you speak english. YOU SPEAK ENGLISH IN CHINA! oh wait


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Banned because how many times must I say it, this is china, you speak english. YOU SPEAK ENGLISH IN CHINA! oh wait


banned because failed and your OLE


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because OLE


----------



## Beary (Mar 1, 2014)

Sehr Gute.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Beary. If you don't don't stop speaking russian, I will eat you.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Banned because OLE


banned because I am secretly claude and I will not dance with you.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because I hate Claude. Claude sucks. I fricken' hate Claude GHRSR
Rjgsdhdrgsghsdghsddhdh


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 1, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Beary. If you don't don't stop speaking russian, I will eat you.


haha Russian..

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyVivia said:


> Banned because I hate Claude. Claude sucks. I fricken' hate Claude GHRSR
> Rjgsdhdrgsghsdghsddhdh


banned because you hatin' xD


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because everybody needs to speak Russian fgnsdgdgdgdtg


----------



## Byngo (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because I can't speak Russian


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned because neither can I


----------



## Jawile (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned because because siignsigigsghfgj


----------



## SuperSparky1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned because gibberish.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned because Russian. fjslss


----------



## Bowie (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned for having so much cake.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned because yur nut da boss of meh


----------



## Kit (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned for stealing all teh cake


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned because you can't prove nothing. Nothiiiiing.


----------



## Flop (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned because Feathers > Cake


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 2, 2014)

Banned because... YOU CAN'T PROVE ANYTHING!


----------



## kasane (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned for Alois Trancy XP


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned because you like Aru Akise >~<


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned because I'm the one person who plays this game that doesn't watch Anime.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned because feathers


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned because donuts


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned for having a user title that I can't understand


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned because it says "I love Alois"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2014)

banned because cakes


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned because you mention my bootiful caks.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned because im bumping ;3;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

BANNED FOR ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 10, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE IVE BEEN BANNED FOR SO MANY TIMES BECAUSE OF THAT FACE


----------



## r3* (Mar 10, 2014)

^ Banned 4 w33b


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned because its either your calling me a weeb, weeaboo, or a newbie >~>

Or just w33b 0.0


----------



## r3* (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned for combo breaking my ban of lynn105


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

BANNED FOR PINK RUSSIAN BEARS


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned for mentioning pink Russian bears

IT`S CONFIDENTIAL (and personal  )


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned because 1-2-3


----------



## Music_123 (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned for banning her cuz i have 1-2-3 O3O


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

BANNED FOR MORE 1-2-3


----------



## Marii (Mar 10, 2014)

banned for ambiguity
also hi lynn


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned cause im laughing so hard right now ansmd srry r3, you were ninja'd


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2014)

banned because cheesecakes


----------



## FlitterTatted (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned because I stubbed my toe.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned because my rattata is in the top percent
Of all rattatas


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned because give me the right emoticon, ya jerk.  XD


----------



## clusa (Mar 10, 2014)

^banned for draggin on this thread too long...

oh, how I love my puns.


----------



## Flop (Mar 10, 2014)

clusa said:


> ^banned for draggin on this thread too long...
> 
> oh, how I love my puns.



That was painful to read.

Banned because darkchibibat.


----------



## Marii (Mar 10, 2014)

banned because the lack of spaces between those three words confused me


----------



## mariop476 (Mar 10, 2014)

Banned for using too much pink.


----------



## Marii (Mar 10, 2014)

banned for judging people based on the color of their signature T-T


----------



## Lithia (Mar 10, 2014)

you're banned because your signature is too girly for me.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 11, 2014)

Lithia said:


> you're banned because your signature is too girly for me.



Banned because your signature isn't girly enough for me.
c:


----------



## Marii (Mar 11, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Banned because your signature isn't girly enough for me.
> c:



banned because your name isn't girly ... period? O_O


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

banned because huge pink cheese


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 11, 2014)

Banned for tiny little cute signature lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

banned for having a Mr. Popo raccoon


----------



## Marii (Mar 11, 2014)

banned because I don't know what Mr. Popo raccoon you're talking about and because I have a big stuffed hamster named Mr. Popo 



Spoiler


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 11, 2014)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 11, 2014)

Banned for having two numbers in your username.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 11, 2014)

Banned for having the name of a candy in your username.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 11, 2014)

Banned for sodium chloride.


----------



## dr_shrunk (Mar 12, 2014)

Banned because I want to be the very best like no one ever was


----------



## ChazSchmidt (Mar 12, 2014)

Banned for confusing avatar


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 12, 2014)

^
Banned for having a rooster in his profile pic!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because you so crazy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

banned because weird avatar


----------



## oath2order (Mar 13, 2014)

REGGIE FILS-AIME IS NOT WEIRD. BANNED FOR THINKING THAT


----------



## Flop (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because you can't sit with us.


----------



## Marii (Mar 13, 2014)

banned for changing username


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

banned because ninja


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because humhomahumnaHUMNANAHUMYAAAA


----------



## Kit (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned becuz I can't read your user title


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

banned because you dont know japanese.. or cheese idk //tired


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because I just fell asleep rsfnkldjdh57


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

banned because... pugs


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because I see you everywhere. @.@


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because you're a stalker. A Kabuki stalker...


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because that teddy bear is frickin creepy.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because Monokuma is nut creepa.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned bc too much cakes


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned for having more TBT than me


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 13, 2014)

Banned because you have moar TBT than ME


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

banned because cheeseee sdfdf


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 13, 2014)

^
Banned because you only have 5 dreamies


----------



## analytic (Mar 13, 2014)

^ because your signature is a rainbow


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 13, 2014)

^
Banned because your signature is too cool.


----------



## kasane (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned for having a colourful signature


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

^
Banned for having an animated signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2014)

banned because that apple is obv fake


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

It's obviously spray-painted. :3

Banned for having cake.


----------



## rubyy (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned 'cause Golden Apples don't exist.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because there is an extra Y at the end of your username.


----------



## Marii (Mar 14, 2014)

banned for hating on extra letters

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubyy said:


> Banned 'cause Golden Apples don't exist.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Delicious


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Marii. THEY DO EXIST!
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Banned for being awesome


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because you're an apple. That that... that's an apple. *Nailed it*


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because you have way too many cakes.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because you're jealous my cakes. Hau.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 14, 2014)

You're banned for cake.
EDIT: Apparently that's something that everyone notices, as stated above.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because must everyone point out I have too many cakes. I like cake, ok?


----------



## Jawile (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned for ignoring me when I needed you most...


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because wut.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because it says it in your signature.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because you have a red candy.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because you're jelly-ous


----------



## Jawile (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because jelly is delicious.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 14, 2014)

Banned because I hate jelly.


----------



## Marii (Mar 15, 2014)

banned for hating jelly


----------



## chillv (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned for having beautiful flowers as an avatar


----------



## kasane (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned for a Scroll


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because that phone must be soaking wet now...


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned for ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

banned because candy


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned for only having one squirrel in your dreamies list.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because I have Blaire and got Marshal recently.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

banned because i don't get your avatar..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because you obviously haven't seen Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because yes, i actually haven't.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

banned because yo should


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because I don't think I want to.. but maybe.. I dunno..


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

banned because it is awesome so is that clip


----------



## chillv (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because you username is an onomatopoeia for the sound the goo in world of goo makes sometimes.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

banned because im heading to sleep


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because it was past your bedtime 14 hours ago, go to sleep


----------



## chillv (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because I am a heavy sleeper


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because heavy I sleep


----------



## chillv (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because I am a sleepy head


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because sleeping  is for babies and little kids.


----------



## Hot (Mar 15, 2014)

You're banned for having Alois as your avatar.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because I can have Alois as my avatar as I pa-lease.


----------



## Hot (Mar 15, 2014)

You're banned because Ciel is better (In this post, anyways).


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 15, 2014)

Banned because oh. Banned because ok. Banned because i'm going away now..



Banned because Alois Trancy


----------



## Farobi (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because cake cake cake cake ... RED CANDY


----------



## Javocado (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned bc Kicks should have more shoes in his shop daily


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because GracieGrace is mean with her modern clothing


----------



## kasane (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

banned because foxes can't write


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because foxes can type.


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because I'm too lazy to think of why you should be banned.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Flop (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because Red Candy instead of Cake.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because now everyone keeps talking about mah red canday.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

banned because it looks odd among the cakes


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

banned because cake


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because oh. (I have nothing better to say)


----------



## chillv (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because YOU ignored me when I needed YOU most!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because I didn't do anything!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because my stew is too hot to eat :C


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because this tiramisu has too much god damn cocoa how do people eat this, I need water, help me pls.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because Angus is a douche


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because you've spoken the absolute truth.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 16, 2014)

^banned because the absolute truth is good.


----------



## Mayaa (Mar 16, 2014)

^ Banned for keeping Ribbot in your town.
Plx Ribbot. Come to my town.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because I blew my nose for a long time, now there is spit stuck in my freaking neck, drinking water only makes it worse. Oh my god. help me pls. helps mes pls


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because I ignored you when you needed me the most.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because the salts in your siggy looks like they're in a bath.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because you have too much cake.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because OH YOU'RE SOOOOOOOOOOOO ORIGINAL =.=


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because.


----------



## Blu Rose (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned for being so dayum saltay


----------



## Jawile (Mar 16, 2014)

You're banned for the qtness.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because Glaceon


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2014)

banned because your daunce classes are too fierce


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned because my dance class be always fierce


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2014)

banned because its 3fierce5me


----------



## Jawile (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned for Blanche.


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2014)

banned for Glaceon


----------



## Jawile (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned for being so creative that you copied Vivia.


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2014)

banned for being too sassy. thats what i do


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 16, 2014)

BANNED FOR CURE!!!!!


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2014)

BANNED FOR NO CURE


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 16, 2014)

BANNED TOO MUCH CURE!!!!


----------



## Solar (Mar 16, 2014)

BANNED FOR TOO LITTLE CURE. NEED MORE CURE. ALL CURE


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 16, 2014)

BANNED. MADOKA 4 LYFE. MADOKA DEEP. CURE TOO PRETTY.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 16, 2014)

You're banned for Goldie.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned cause I don't know you.


----------



## Jawile (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned for the beard.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 16, 2014)

Banned for disrespecting the beard.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

banned because u mad bro


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 17, 2014)

Banned because mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2014)

banned because cake


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

banned cuz bear


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned cuz eat yo spinach


----------



## turntech (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because Monobear.


----------



## Drchemi (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned for being kawaai


----------



## rad_baby (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned for having a cuter signature then me ._>


----------



## Farobi (Mar 21, 2014)

banned because I dONT KNOW YOU


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because skunks smell


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned for stealing grandpa's super special awesome chocolate coated sexy ultra mega rare card


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because you just made me crack up xD


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned for animated signatures giving me headaches =/


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned for having an all squirrel town.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because thats the point  pfffft xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED BECAUSE I WAS NINJAD D:


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because you were ninja'd by me!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

banned because weird avatar


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because *cough cough coooough*


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because I honestly have no idea what that even means at the risk of sounding like a complete fool


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because it means i'm coughing.
Oh.


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because I already banned you.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because it looks like i'm still here. yoloswag.


----------



## rad_baby (Mar 21, 2014)

banned because you said yolo


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because I know, i'm sorry.
I'm going away to my safe house. Bye


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because sayonara


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because Junkooooooooooooooo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

Makimura? lol

banned because gif sig


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because wrong


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned for cracking up too much


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because  cakes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

banned because.. Junko Mabuki idk


----------



## Kit (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because reasons


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because holy silver bullets of justice that's a creepy avatar 0.0


----------



## turntech (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because Pokemon is superior to Yu Gi Oh.


----------



## analytic (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because Dave's color is red, not orange (tsk tsk)


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2014)

banned bc i want to eat your avi's hair bc curly fries


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because bob is geezus


----------



## analytic (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned bc you killed like 6 people


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because magical girl


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because you sig. scares me. ._.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because its supposed to scare xD 

it still gives me shivers no lie >~<


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because yo siggy's messed up gurl.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Banned because yo siggy's messed up gurl.



banned bc lady gaga has more cakes than my collectibles


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because OH NO U DIDN'T


----------



## Beary (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because your grammar is horrid.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 21, 2014)

MAPP TOFU BANN


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned bc everytime I see Umbreon I get mad bc he can't learn moonblast


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 21, 2014)

@LittleBeary: Banned because you're horrid but we still keep you around.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because Lady Gaga likes wearing dresses made out of meat.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because she was born that way.

*insert comedy drum here*


----------



## Marii (Mar 21, 2014)

banned for confusing salty signature


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 21, 2014)

Banned because you probably don't get the reference.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because Lady Gaga is wearing a mask thingy for no reason.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because stop making points about Lady Gaga.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

^^Banned because I'm only doing that cuz she's weird


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for having a painted apple as a dp.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> ^^Banned because I'm only doing that cuz she's weird



BANNED BECAUSE SHE IS NOT


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because of having golden apple as picture and as name.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for being confusing o.o


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because I can't pronounce your username


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for falling down the stairs.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because explosion


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for having nine cakes and one candy.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> BANNED BECAUSE SHE IS NOT



https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....0....0...1ac.1.37.img..1.34.1094.1a1NLrXSjFk


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en....0....0...1ac.1.37.img..1.34.1094.1a1NLrXSjFk



Banned because that proves nothing. This does:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx4Z7qXq27I


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok so her song is normal,but not her clothes! (I didn't watch all the video)


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because llama.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because alpaca.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

^Banned beacause of your blue balloon!^

- - - Post Merge - - -

D:< Why do we always post at the same time??!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because you have 1 leaf on you apple.


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 22, 2014)

Llamas are better.

Banned because rainbow llama.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because Nyan Kitty.


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because nyan llama.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for changing your name xD


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for not changing your name.
HA. xD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because rainbow dog.


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because air.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because siggies.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because smilies.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 22, 2014)

BANNED FOR OVERUSE OF THAT STUPID FACE!!!w@!@em!@ew
Nah, i don`t think that face is stupid.
But you`re still banned


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because whut


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 22, 2014)

Stop. You're banned.

Stop.


stop


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 22, 2014)

banned for saying the s-t-o-... pee word?
I DIDN`T SAY IT HAHAHAHA


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 22, 2014)

We all are. T ^ T


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

banned because what


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 22, 2014)

banned because I WAS NINJA'D DAMNIGHT


----------



## PockiPops (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because... Because... Because...
GOLDEN LLAMA


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because you changed your sig to be under the limit yay <3

But still banned because I'm cold and heartless **^**


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for being cold and heartless and having an all squirrel town.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because the cold never bothered me anyway.


----------



## Alt For Norge (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for not signing up to my werewolf game.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because a game about werewolves, oh my gosh, wut


----------



## Alt For Norge (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because just look at the damn topic and sign up


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because there's a game on here about werewolves, someone help


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because no one says "Toodledoo" anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because you posted like 3 secs before me :3


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because toodledoo


----------



## Alt For Norge (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because F**K IT ALL JUST SIGN UP TO MY GAM?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because cool down and 420 blaze it please.


----------



## Alt For Norge (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because just read the topic and post in the thread?


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because u mad bro?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm too busy watching Black Butler and trying to find out when season 3 is, dang it.


----------



## Alt For Norge (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to be a werewolf dammit


----------



## Alt For Norge (Mar 22, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE READ THE GODDAMN TOPIC


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because harghargblargfarg, you can't make me


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 22, 2014)

SNK BANNED!!!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because whut. Whut whut.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

banned because in the butt


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because wut wut in the butt


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

banned because too much cake


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because YUGIOH

i kinda forgot it existed until i found all the cards my cousin gave me


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because card gams


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because you're jealous of my card games skillz


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because you just fell into my trap card


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

banned because that triggered my counter trap card


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm gonna lose this Yugioh battle, challenge me to a Pokemon battle and we'll see who wins


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned becuz you guys are nerds. Lol.
Oh wait *looks at avatar and sig*


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because that hurt my feelings :'(


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because oh the irony


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because uehueuehueuehe


----------



## Jawile (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because scary laugh


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because huehueueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because demon possessed


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned being banned


----------



## sej (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned for having 1,162 posts


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned for having cake in sidebar


----------



## sej (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned for having user title color showing in sidebar


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned for not having a colour change in side bar

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops just saw xD


----------



## sej (Mar 23, 2014)

Your banned for banning me for having a cake even tho you have a cake 2


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned for being funny


----------



## sej (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned because your funny


----------



## matt (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned for saying I'm funny hehehe


----------



## kasane (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned for not being funny


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

banned because genji


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned because I've seen the deer alive


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned because signature is too bright.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned because you murdered the mayor


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

banned because the magic conch shell said so


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned because Squidward doesn't like the magic conch shell.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned because signature too bright...

(_p.s. I didn't kill the mayor. I AM the mayor. :3_)


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

banned because your not squidward


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned because you have no signature.


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

banned because you have a signature and the suspense is killing me


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned because maybe your signature is invisible....


----------



## Goth (Mar 23, 2014)

got a signature

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for eating the golden apple pie


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2014)

Banned for banning me. XD


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

banned for stealing someones idea


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned for having only 8 bells. lol


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned for being a mystery


----------



## Marii (Mar 24, 2014)

banned because your title just makes it so irresistible


----------



## undadac (Mar 24, 2014)

Bans will make her dance


----------



## sej (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because.... because


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 24, 2014)

Baned because your avatar is cooler then mine <3


----------



## sej (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because your sweet


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because cute siggy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2014)

banned because Twiggy and Robin


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because you banned somebody and when you ban someone you get banned and then I'll be banned and then that person will be banned and then the next person will ban him/her and then he/she will be banned and then... You know...


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because r u a wizrad


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

banned because you put **** in your chocolate pie and fed it to me

(The Help reference)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because that was completely irrelevant ..


----------



## Sloom (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because you said that was completely irrelevant


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Banned because that was completely irrelevant ..









banned for not admitting Karako Koshio is the best deadman


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because chill and for completely ignoring gingersnap35 >.>


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

banned for getting too many infractions >.<


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because I exploded


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because you have 689 bells.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 24, 2014)

banned because your siggy makes me want to visit your dreamtown.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because Mockingbird


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned because you have 9 cakes and 1 red candy. :3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned for being you.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned for making me look at that moon differently for the rest of my life ;_;


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned for competing against me in the "Boys vs Girls" thread. XD


----------



## kasane (Mar 24, 2014)

Banned for being in 2013


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for GIF use.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for not wanting to be banned. XD


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2014)

Banne because u suck


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned bc body wasn't ready


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because bob didn't really die because 9 lives rule


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

Yugi Moto said:


> Banned because bob didn't really die because 9 lives rule



omg i didnt even think of that i'm gonna change it haha thank you!!

but banned bc lost to Kaiba in season one when the blast your attack would have killed him


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because blue house symbol thing


----------



## Sloom (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because red candy.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because cute cat


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because becuz


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for having 9 cakes and not sharing!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

banned because hungry


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because I just ate ice cream for dessert.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because lollipoop


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for not having all 10 items be the same.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because I want to be a show off and show my red candy #lolyoloswag sorry


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for showing off and making me jelly :3


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for being jealous of someone else showing off. XD


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because hueheuhueheu


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

banned for becoming jelly

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for redundancy


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for crayfish


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for making the 13743th post.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

banned because omg


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

banned for banning


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for having an uncreative reason for banning someone.


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for using the word "ban" twice in a single post.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for doing the same thing. XD


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned becuz cheese snacks


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because lolololol


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for unoriginal banning.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for wanting too many villagers.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for cutting me off in the other thread


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for a good reason for banning me. XD


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because I wish you would stop posting in the boys vs girls thread


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because I'm the only girl posting now and you have to accept that.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because lemme join you


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because girls *must* win!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because hubberblubblub huckleberrypie 


Sorry i'm tired.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for being tired and not going to sleep.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned bc huckleberry pie is beast


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned bc cakes af


----------



## CR33P (Mar 25, 2014)

banned for banning somebody


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

banned because i am a boy


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because banning is awesome!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because _this game is getting old fast_!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because it's 2014.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because it's 201555555..


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because the future and the past collided causing the present to have never even existed in the first place.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because you're a mystery


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 25, 2014)

banned because yugi


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

banned for too much awesome


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned for having more items than me. XD


----------



## Byngo (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned...

because

because

because

because

because


because

because


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because 3.141592653....


----------



## Byngo (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned *BECAUSE*


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

Banned because my eyes are bleeding.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned for being mafia.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 26, 2014)

banned for not wanting to be banned


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned for liking Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned for hardly posting~


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned for having fun!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2014)

banned because swiss cheeseee


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned because DIANA IS NO LONGER IN YOUR SIGNATURE


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned because your username looks like it says "Monokuma".


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned because its actually momonoki


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned because I can't read.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned for having 94 bells.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Banned for having 929 bells


----------



## Goth (Mar 26, 2014)

banned because you forgot a simile


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for having too much cake


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because rainbow Matt Smith.


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because your cake is making me hungry!


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because your signature says "Open if you dare"


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen you before..


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because you're everywhere! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matroyshka_Kat said:


> Banned because your signature says "Open if you dare"



Did you open it?


----------



## kasane (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for having a NN ID with 2012 o.o


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because Alucarddddd


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

(um ninja post?)
Banned because you have Lady in your name

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> *snip*
> 
> 
> Did you open it?



No... Should I?


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE PART OF SEOUL HA


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

(okay seriously i keep getting ninja'd)
Banned because pony


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because idk what ninja'd means ha oops


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because fangurl


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

(ok seriously i think you people are trying to ninja me intentionally)

Banned because your signature is better than mine


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

wait what you replied earlier than me but banned bc profile picture


----------



## Flop (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because center your signature please.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because some people are too lazy like me even if it is really simple


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because lazy is against the law


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for being a cake horder


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because flootershai


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for red candy


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because you keep replying faster than me so i have to edit my posts


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

exactly banned for having the same idea and getting ninja'd


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because i still don't know what ninja'd means but i probably know but i dont


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because you do not write in hotpink


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because she doesn't know what being ninja'd is haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for getting ninja'd (again)


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because 



Spoiler


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because blank


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because you're a bad mayor


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc not thankful for the residents and cool public work projects and bad grammar it should be you're* hahaheaheuhgfdhlmsdlfkhdfha


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because the canvas is blank, Jane is blank.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc 699 bells and i have 88


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because who's unbanning you >.>


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because Junko and Monokuma


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for banning


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc not everyone wants to write in hotpink


----------



## Beary (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for hearts


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because #noteveryonesdreamscometrue


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for sticking with black any other color?


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc you just ninja'd me


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because you guys are so uncreative with banning, the canvas is blank and Jane is blank guys. THAT CANVAS IS BLANK, AND JANE IS BLAAAANK!!!


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for bad luck


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because let's not get creative


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because I read that as Jane is black, dont take it wrong pls


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because double ninja'd!


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Banned because I read that as Jane is black, dont take it wrong pls




Banned because I almost took it the wrong way..


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because hw dar u


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for the cat


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because that comic wasn't funny


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for uploading wrong pic -.-


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because im tired


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for spelling for wrong


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because 



Spoiler


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Banned for spelling for wrong



Banned because WUT?


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

wtf how is that possible


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GOD. I JUST, WOAAAAAAHHHHH.
Banned because Club penguin won't follow me on tumblr.


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because I can't read it


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because i can


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because how can you not.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because ninja'd


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because.


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because her boyfriend died trying to drive 2 cars at once


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because this story exists.


Spoiler


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because LOL


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE THATS FROM MY TUMBLR 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd ;n;


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because triple ninja'd


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because sweet love livin on a saturday night


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because dis u 



Spoiler


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THATS FROM MY TUMBLR
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninja'd ;n;


It's all over tumblr XD

Banned because follow me on twitter @yoloswagmater1234 huehuehue (No jsut kidding don't)


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because the voice told me too


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because paper hearts

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg ya the voice


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> It's all over tumblr XD
> 
> Banned because follow me on twitter @yoloswagmater1234 huehuehue (No jsut kidding don't)



BANNED BECAUSE SELF PROMOTE


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because lolyoloswaglolololoolooooooooooooooo


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because dear no one why not


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE THAT'S RUDE ;;


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because tori kelly is rude?


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because nash grier is rude


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because idk who nash grier is... is he one of the lame viners


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because YOLO.SWAG.MONEY.BISHES!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because ninja machine.


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because BICHON DROWN


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because i hate everyone


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because boone doesnt want to leave seoul for some reason

boone has no heart on it because i hate him sorry


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because I laughed so hard at this I really *REALLY* need to show someone this.


Spoiler


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because UWOTTM8?


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because waterfall death toilet


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Banned because I laughed so hard at this I really *REALLY* need to show someone this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



banned because where are you getting children book pages from


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because jane needs the toilet


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Banned because UWOTTM8?



banned bc ghibli signature evn tho i loved that movue


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because Who is this Jane...


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc youre jane


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc death is a sad thing


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for nothing


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because i see a cat when i close my eyes help


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because Peter doesn't know what he wants


Spoiler


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because I cant sleep


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because nobody knows that inside joke but us

- - - Post Merge - - -

GUYS STPO REPLYING FASTER THAN ME ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyVivia said:


> Banned because Peter doesn't know what he wants
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OMGF I CANT


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because you aint woo aye


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because no


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc yes


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for cross dressing


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because big eyes


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because last final one. No more after this because my stomach hurts and I shouldn't post this many pictures.


Spoiler


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

Jman24274 said:


> banned for cross dressing



CROSSDRESSING WHAT

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned bc jane is not right


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because this is a disturbing childrens book


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc nobody likes your pokemans


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

I think its a app banned for what you did to me how could you


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because i try defying gravity


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Matroyshka_Kat said:


> banned because this is a disturbing childrens book



It's actually just a humorous book about modern art, it's suppose to show that art these days are just people getting off to stupid little doodles and it becomes true art even though children could do that as well, and still aren't famous.

Banned because pie.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc spiderman


----------



## Bowie (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for being adorable.


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because orange


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because واحد.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because the book is called "Mummy, I could have done that!", it may be appropriatene too, read at your own risk.


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned in the name of games


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bcus ty for sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg freaking ninjas


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

your welcome JK banned for getting banned


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because its too late to go back to sleep


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned becasue how could you do that to me i trusted you


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because im confused


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned becausei am too


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for me getting you confused


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for being more confusing


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned for getting more confused after i already confused you


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because Peter is confused.


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because jane is confused


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because you met my rude side


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned because Mummy is happy


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because i dont want to meet your rude side


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

hurry up peeps


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc peter doesnt know what he wants


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

no
banned because jane needs the toilet


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because you got too many infractions


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because you did not ban me


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because death is an illusion


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

and slow reply


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because ninja


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned becasue I HAVE THE POWER


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because oh dear


----------



## Psycatelle (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because everyone is posting too fast


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because i think it is happy


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

BANNED FOR  USING CAPS LOCKS TOO MUCH okay ill stop 

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because brb


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because dont stop believeinenevieivnen


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

dont start unbeliving


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

bannedforbanninganddoyouknowwherethespacebaris


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because i do know where the space bar is


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

cool


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

banned bc you're not using the banning thing you're ruining the concept of the game ban4lyf


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because no


----------



## Goth (Mar 27, 2014)

banned


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

Psycatelle said:


> banned because everyone is posting too fast



banned bc youre too slow


----------



## Raffy (Mar 27, 2014)

banned because you are too asofj


----------



## Jawile (Mar 27, 2014)

You're banned because Pinky


----------



## Psycatelle (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for summer wars


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for having perfect peaches!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> Banned for having a NN ID with 2012 o.o



It's wii u NNID. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Matroyshka_Kat said:


> No... Should I?



Open if you dare...


----------



## kasane (Mar 28, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for having perfect peaches!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



DON'T JUDGE ME I NEVER OWNED THE WII U LOL XP

Banned for having one item


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for being a great friend on here~!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 28, 2014)

Yami~ so yummy name~ so sweet~~ ^w^ BUT YOU RE BANNED FOR MAKING ME HUNGRY RIGHT NOW >


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 28, 2014)

Lol, Yami means darkness >~< 
Banned for mentioning food... Now I need food


----------



## kasane (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for being hungry XP
I just ate dinner >:3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for animal crossing addictions


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because Jane likes babies.


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because who is Jane?


----------



## Raffy (Mar 28, 2014)

banned because Jane needs the toilet...


----------



## Farobi (Mar 28, 2014)

banned because 1 bell


----------



## Raffy (Mar 28, 2014)

banned because i am forced to give people bells


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2014)

banned because boone


----------



## Goth (Mar 28, 2014)

banned for everything


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for anything.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for something.


----------



## Lithia (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for saying something.


----------



## Psycatelle (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for having 666 in your friend code


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for having 0 posts...

(How is that possible?)


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because.. it's a MYSTERYYYY


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because my tpc comment is: "_It's a mystery... or is it?_"

(It's true. You can see in my dream town.)


----------



## toastia (Mar 28, 2014)

banned becuz LADYVIVIA SAID SO


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because I SAID SO!


----------



## Raffy (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because frozen yogurt


----------



## Myst (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because give me some!


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because who eats frozen yogurt?


----------



## Myst (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because you're cray cray!


----------



## kasane (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because I post right after you all the time here XD


----------



## Eiryii (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for such an awesome signature and icon!!


----------



## Psycatelle (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for having pears


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for having perfect peaches in town


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for taking my waffles (oldie, heh?)


----------



## Mini Mario (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because you rate my avatar a 4/10!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because that's my opinion, and you're a creep.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because too turnt w/ this baguette.


----------



## Raffy (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because you have more bells than me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2014)

banned because because ducks


----------



## Raffy (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because unicorns


----------



## Psycatelle (Mar 29, 2014)

banned because 2 bells


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because 100 bells.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE OF BREAD!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for being a hero of the horde.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for....too much salt??


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for Marshal.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

Double-banned for Lady Gaga look-alike!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because that's not me and you can't double ban.


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't make me get out the ban hammer! haha


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for making no sense.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because too turnt w/ this baguette.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for fangirling and not being able to get up.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because Lady Gaga


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because golden apple.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because you can't get up. :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for making fun of my Gaga avatars.


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned for having way too many Gaga avatars.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because I hate troll face, it's stupid.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Mar 29, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Banned because I hate troll face, it's stupid.



^Banned because Asuka's best Eva Pilot.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Raffy (Mar 29, 2014)

banned because matryoshka


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 29, 2014)

banned bc you don't know how to spell it


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because who cares?


----------



## Raffy (Mar 29, 2014)

banned because she caress


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 29, 2014)

Banned because Rei.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned for signature


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 30, 2014)

banned for mean girls reference

even though i love that movie omg


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned for editing your original post


----------



## kasane (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned for being offline


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned for being offline toooooooooo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

banned because cheesecakes


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned because 2spooky4meotmtorohntdfgdgd


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned because I don't have to explain myself.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned because it's 2014.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned because it's 1999999999999


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned because ur ladyvivia


----------



## Goldenapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned because cake.


----------



## tealseer (Mar 30, 2014)

Banned because golden apples don't exist in RL


----------



## Jawile (Mar 30, 2014)

You're banned because Olivia's eyes follow me.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

Banned because I don't have to explain myself to you.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

banned because string cheese


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 31, 2014)

Banned because woman can't have mustaches!  That's illegal!


----------



## Raffy (Mar 31, 2014)

banned because u hav an orange


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2014)

Banned because you're hiding something!


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 1, 2014)

Banned because I cant see your dp


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2014)

Banned because you have a giant mustache!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2014)

banned because you dont have one!


----------



## kasane (Apr 2, 2014)

Banned for being a moustache


----------



## sej (Apr 2, 2014)

Banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 2, 2014)

Banned for too much art!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Apr 2, 2014)

Jesirawr said:


> Banned for too much art!



Banned for having the username Jesirawr


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

banned because castello cheese


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 2, 2014)

banned bc failed to make a mustache pun in every post


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

banned because avocado


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

Banned for clearly liking mustache to much.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

banned because yo dont have one


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 2, 2014)

Banned because of the exquisite mustache.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2014)

Banned for being a Animal Crossing Addict


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2014)

banned because you wish you had that sword in aqw


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned for a black moustache


----------



## whimsy (Apr 4, 2014)

banned for having too cute of a birthstone colour scheme tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned for staches


----------



## whimsy (Apr 4, 2014)

banned for TOO CUTE OF A SIGGY omg


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned for an awesome username.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2014)

banned because.. cheeseeee


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because you're everywhere!


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned for being in a Dark room


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because that's my main room in my mayor's house!


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned for your mayors house being dark


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because you don't get my town.


----------



## Zura (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because i dont Get your town


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because you're in my signature!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because you're not famous.


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned becuz diamond in da skai


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because I'm hungry now.


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because too bad.


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because apples.


----------



## Goth (Apr 4, 2014)

banned because of gif avatar


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because picture avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because your sig is awesome.


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned because u wot m8.


----------



## Goth (Apr 5, 2014)

banned because I want some more tbt bells and be number one poster


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because oh, ok m8.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Banned because spinning like that can damage the brain!*


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because there is no sword!


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Banned because Vaati is better!*


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because who is Vaati?


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Banned for not knowing who the most powerful wind mage is! (Click on my banner in sig!)*


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because you need to change your username now. XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Banned because I don't have enough bells. *


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned for trying to make me give you a chocolate cake.


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because go buy them for 800k or whatever the exchange rate is.
ninja'd


*Banned for ninja'ing me.*


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because go buy them for 800k or whatever the exchange rate is.
> ninja'd
> 
> 
> *Banned for ninja'ing me.*


*Banned because That is really expensive i am not like other people with tons of bells and disposal! *


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen you before today.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

Lollipop said:


> Banned because I haven't seen you before today.



*I used to be Stormblader.

Banned for not seeing me today.*


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because you shouldn't have changed your name and avatar at the same time.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Why?

Banned for banning me*


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 5, 2014)

It can be a bit confusing.

Banned for banning me for banning you.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Oh ok

Banned for banning me for banning you!*


----------



## Lollipop (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you.


----------



## Locket (Apr 5, 2014)

banned for banning eachother


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Banned because I feel like it!*


----------



## LadyVivia (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned becuz u chang nam


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Yeah i did do you like?

Banned for still spinning after iv told you it can damaged you brain!*


----------



## Zappo09 (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned cause you don't have a brain....


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2014)

*Banned for thinking I don't a have a brain.*


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2014)

Banned because you *finally* changed your name!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2014)

banned for EDITING


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because you *finally* changed your name!


*Yep it costed me 4m! Change you signature!

Banned for winning my give away like a year ago!*


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

banned 4 not being me


----------



## Zura (Apr 6, 2014)

*Banned because you want me to be you?!*


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2014)

Banned because the world is filled with weird people.


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 6, 2014)

banned bc the joke was i am superior and should be the only one not banned

double banned bc youre still not banned enough


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2014)

Banned because oh no u didn't


----------



## Raffy (Apr 6, 2014)

banned because the world is blank


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2014)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## kasane (Apr 7, 2014)

Banned because I felt like it


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

banned because of invalid reason for banning xD


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 7, 2014)

Banned for being the first awsome person!


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Banned for having the title "Grr"

Banned for that ducks eye being hurt! *


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd. XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2014)

*Banned for being a Mystery!*


----------



## canadasquare (Apr 7, 2014)

banned for being a Vaati fan


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2014)

Banned for coming out of nowhere.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 7, 2014)

banned, for the truth will trap you


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2014)

Banned for getting me banned on the "count until the next person posts" thread even though I defended you...


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 8, 2014)

banned because i didn't know 0.0

AND DOUBLE BANNED BECAUSE THATS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OLD XP


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2014)

Banned because you didn't notice!


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 9, 2014)

Banned because......*CHICKEN NUGGETS*.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 9, 2014)

banned because your name is everywhere in the forums game board


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

Banned because every time a *New Leaf* hits your face you eat it.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr (Apr 9, 2014)

Banned for breaking a pinkie promise.  Cross my heart, hope to fly, stick a cupcake in my eye!


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2014)

Banned for being too awesome.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2014)

Banned for being suspicious...


----------



## CR33P (Apr 9, 2014)

banned for being a demon


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2014)

Banned for being creepy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Banned for being suspicious...



suspicious because...


----------



## CR33P (Apr 9, 2014)

banned for being a mystery..


----------



## milktea (Apr 10, 2014)

banned for creeping out the sheep >


----------



## hanashi (Apr 10, 2014)

banned for having milky tea


----------



## Sumia (Apr 10, 2014)

Banned for looking depressed.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 10, 2014)

banned because wth is up with your sig


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm trying to be the latest post on every thread


----------



## Sumia (Apr 10, 2014)

Banned because failed to manage it~


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Banned because you're very observant


----------



## milktea (Apr 10, 2014)

banned cause your signature's all stretched! :c 
zucker is squished!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 10, 2014)

Banned because I know but what can you do 715x250 u know


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2014)

Banned for being new.


----------



## lilyandemrys (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned for being mean to newcomers.


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

You're banned for not using


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

banned because cheesseee


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned for trying to ban me.
Banned because corneee.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned for trying to ban other people who are already banned.


----------



## Hot (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned cause I'm already banned.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2014)

Unbanned so I can ban you again.

Banned for previously being banned :>


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Alice (Apr 11, 2014)

banned because rules, and for not liking chklt


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

banned because who are they


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned for not waking up to a Kawaii morning.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

banned because no it was crap


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because green signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

banned because spoiler sig


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because you didn't open it!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

banned because i had before


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because my name is in there


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 11, 2014)

banned because cheesee


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because your name is not in there.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because I opened your spoiler


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because no one won yet.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because you posted too many times


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because you have more posts than me. 651 vs. 179


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2014)

^ Banned because the truth will not trap you, the truth will set you free.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because of that username


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because I say so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> ^ Banned because the truth will not trap you, the truth will set you free.



In Moonlite, the truth will trap you. heh heh...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because you banned me


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because you can't stop me and I can do whatever I want!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because you said a reason that wasnt even good


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because I can't pronounce your username


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Banned because you don't even know what it stands for! D:


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because "I Don't Feel Like Dowsing, Nay, SOAKING, Numb Dusty Trolls?"


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you make no sense.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you got halfway there and gave up


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to sleep, and simply cannot deal.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because sleep is for the weak


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm SO CHANGEABLE

but yeah I'm actually gone now bye


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you're still online even though you said you weren't.


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because challenger


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you post so slow. lol


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you are against the forums

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?161682-You-vs-TBT!-Challenger-Mystery2013


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because it's fun.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because fun is evil.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because evil is evil.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you're evil


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because that's not nice.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm not sure if you're serious or not


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you can _never_ tell. hehe


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 12, 2014)

Beaned because of what you just said


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm mysterious. :3


----------



## e-puff (Apr 12, 2014)

Disconnected by Server
You have been permanently banned. Reason: Too bootylicious.​


----------



## Hot (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned for using System font.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned for sleeping on the job.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because pink


----------



## sej (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because because


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because twiggy


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because unicorns are legally forbidden from ninja antics.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because u r jelly


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned for using slang


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because.. stitches


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned for colorless pics.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because that's Umeko's thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I am Umeko duh


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I am on your friend's list?


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I don't need a reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because trololo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I don't pay attention to my friends list 24/7. And when I do I don't notice.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because of username. Fox-Wolf.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you're just mean.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

(Why was I mean?)

Banned because er... ban abuse?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I was kind of joking.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

(Lolwut?)

Banned because uh... bad joke?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because kawaii sig


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because Marshal's alter name


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because nice signature!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because identity=hidden


----------



## Byngo (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you need to stop posting in you vs TBT


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm doing great in the "me vs. TBT"


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Banned because you need to stop posting in you vs TBT



I never post thar mate. You were ninja'd (kinda)
Banned because Nin10Doh64 is a missteree


----------



## Byngo (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

kildor22: Banned because that sig is hypnotic.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

@Lunatic Banned for ban abuse

@ FoxWolf64 banned for not being hypnotised


----------



## Byngo (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you can't stop me!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because YOLO.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because that's random.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because exactly.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because everything in this thread is random


----------



## Byngo (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I like to point and laugh at people and ban them


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because trollzilla


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because go try to stop me!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because NO.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because yes


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because that thread is taking longer than I expected...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because boycot the thread it's the only way she can't win NO.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because shhhh...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because you're maniacal.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because how?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because cheeeesee


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to do something else...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because.


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 12, 2014)

{damn, ninja'd}

Banned because of star fox.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because ninja'd.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because i will send you havarti cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because change your username back, it's bothering me.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because no and why


----------



## Pathetic (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 12, 2014)

Umeko: Banned because I'm getting confused.

Makkine: Banned because nice poem.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because i like confusing ppl


----------



## Raffy (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because ninjas + unicorn = jun


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I can (I don't know lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2014)

banned because pear


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm drunk with my imaginary power


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned for drinking


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)

banned because cheeseee


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned for usin that for like the thousandth time


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 13, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because the game.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because you made me lose The Game


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because I'm allowed to


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned for having more bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2014)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 13, 2014)

*Banned because I love dictatorship.*


----------



## toxapex (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because shipping dictators is weird.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2014)

Baned Beacuse you stole my birthday glasses


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because I like to


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because I think you won the Pokemon competition


----------



## Byngo (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because I didn't xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because you don't know who won it


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned for being everywhere!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned cause I've been everywhere, man


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because I keep seeing you everywhere too


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen you.


----------



## Goth (Apr 13, 2014)

banned because I want to play too xD


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because try to stop me.


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because my name is in you signature


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2014)

Banned because no one is entering it!

(I think I'll make a thread for it but where do I post contests?)


----------



## Zura (Apr 13, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because no one is entering it!
> 
> (I think I'll make a thread for it but where do I post contests?)


Banned because I have no idea...


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because would it go on here because it is kinda a game?


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because maybe retail?


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because anyone else know?


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 14, 2014)

banned because too mysterious and most likely a threat.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because the mysterious one is getting old now


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Lurrdoc said:


> banned because too mysterious and most likely a threat.



She's also very suspicious.

Banned because it kinda is...


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned for the Immortal Demon`s sake


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because merry doesn't like fans.


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned for having an unpronounceable name.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because you don't know what it stands for


----------



## Goth (Apr 14, 2014)

banned because your bubblelicious


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because cats aren't gamers


----------



## Hot (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because it's unpronounceable either way.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because you won't let's me say what it stands for


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because you're not saying what it stands for.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because I don't feel like dancing no sir no dancing today.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because you don't feel like dancing


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because vomit cheese


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned for having an interesting username that I now know what it stands for.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2014)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because you don't like cheese


----------



## toxapex (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned because I still haven't figured out that username acronym... 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm banned for not looking at the previous page... *facepalm*


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned for not noticing.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned for being suspicious


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 14, 2014)

banned for posting a lot


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2014)

Banned for awesome signature.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having a terrible signiature


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

banned because .. cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having a Sig that is too green.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having a signature


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having my dreamies.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

banned because huge sig


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because you didn't ban them for cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having 3000+ Posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

banned because ninja cheesseee


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because Racecar.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because I don't have 3000+ posts


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because of your awesome signature


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because I have no TBT Bells in my wallet.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because I forgot to put a pop tart in the toaster


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for small signature.


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for spamming having the last post in most of the games in The Basement.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because YOLO


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for animated sig.


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having a signature where the sprites blend in to the background.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having YOLO in Sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because Gruyere.


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for not having YOLO in your signature.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because  yolo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because lying is not courageous.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having no sig.


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because you got ninja'd.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for a slow post


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for black and white avatar.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having a colourful profile pic


----------



## Hot (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned cause you got ninja'd too.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because Greninja.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

BANNED because STOP it


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for username with no vowels.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Omfg banned because you don't even realise that I is a vowel !!!!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because brain glitch.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because I hate cheese


----------



## Prisma (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because your name is odd


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having 200 TBT bells.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having 1 tbt bell


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2014)

banned because swiss cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because Gouda.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because TM13


----------



## sej (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because Idfldnsndt


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having Rosie.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because Roselia


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because Victini.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because you wasted your master ball on a normal Pokemon instead of Mesprit


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having no signature!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for being so mysterious! :3


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for copying what everyone else says.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for being mysterious c:<


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 15, 2014)

banned for confusing username :]

And @mystery, haha! sorry I had to say you were mysterious xD didn't know other people already said that, it's just all I could think of <3


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for being too nice and sweet.
I got diabeetus because of ya..


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having too much "booty" in sig.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because your avatar isn't Shaymin's sky forme.


----------



## Grahamlin12 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having a pixelated profile picture,.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for having 0 bells in your wallet/banned for using the ABD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because COLORFUL SIG MY EYEEEEEES


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because I'm sorry xD


----------



## Byngo (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because banned.


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2014)

Banned for being suspicious


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because _it wasn't me!_


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because _it wasn't me!_



Banned because what wasn't you? Is there Something you need to tell us?


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because you're also being suspicious


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

BANNED BECUASE ADAM LAMBERT SAID SO


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE ADAM LAMBERT WOULD NEVER SAY THAT


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE HOW WOULD YOU KNOW THAT ADAM LAMBERT WOULDN'T SAY THAT!?!!?


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 16, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE ADAM LAMBERT ACTUALLY SAID TO BAN YOU!!!11!


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned for screaming.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Banned because what wasn't you? Is there Something you need to tell us?



Nope, I'm good.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU DONT EVEN KNOW ADAM LAMBERT


----------



## Nzerozoro (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because Adam Lambert Hates you


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

banned for hurting my feelings


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't know who Adam Lambert is.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

BANNED FOR NOT KNOWING WHO ADAM Lambert is


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

banned because who is that lambert guy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because I bet people are just saying that to make me mad.


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because we really don't know.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because you probably have heard his songs but don't know his name.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

banned because i dont listen to popular music like that nor the radio or whatevs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't listen to the radio either (how is that a legitimate reason lol)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

banned because you thought i heard his songs and idek where they play them so


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because go on YouTube and listen to them.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because no


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned for saying no

Also, why not?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because why is because you obviously thought everyone knows who he is.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because you said because twice and I cannot make any sense of what you just said


----------



## Goth (Apr 16, 2014)

banned so I can ban someone


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2014)

You're banned for liking paddle pop sticks


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because of King Joffrey


----------



## toxapex (Apr 16, 2014)

banned because idk wot m8


----------



## Cookiex (Apr 16, 2014)

ban tokayseye for inability to spell


----------



## toxapex (Apr 16, 2014)

Banned because skeletons don't dance


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because birthday glasses


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

banned because of stardust allergies


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because booty.


----------



## ixbutterfly (Apr 17, 2014)

^ Banned for putting potatoes and muffins together!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

You're banned because your signiature is so squished up.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because your signature is so Adam Lambert.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## PillBug (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you got lemon juice in my eye!


----------



## Cookiex (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because I said so


----------



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you are the Condemned One. You see, every 1,000 years, the stars align and choose one forum user to be banned, never to return to the Bell Tree. In fact, Isaac Newton invented internet forums, but could not popularize them due to being promptly banned from his own creation. But anyway, yeah, you're banned. Get out.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you have more bells than me


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 17, 2014)

banned because marshal has a flower headband


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## peniny (Apr 17, 2014)

bant because pokemon n stuff


----------



## Remakine (Apr 17, 2014)

^ Banned because Peniny is not a proper name


----------



## peniny (Apr 17, 2014)

bant because it's the best i could do


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 17, 2014)

banned for having such a stunningly fabulous avatar oh my gosh i cant put in to words how good that is


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because Jessie and James are complete idoits


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 17, 2014)

banned because you said that :'(


----------



## Remakine (Apr 17, 2014)

^ Banned because Jame isnt oh-so-fabulous right now.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Shokyokudesuka said:


> banned because you said that :'(



They should really stick to stealth missions 

Banned because


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## Remakine (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because too salty.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because I wanted to


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Still banned 

Edit Banned for being a Fish!


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for banning people that ban too much.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for doing something but I don't know what yet...


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you're not in the mystery contest anymore!

(It's in my sig.)


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because I don't even know what this mystery contest is


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because go look!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because your review of the Comet was wrong. I was not treated with care, nor was the "care" exceptional. YOU HACKS CALL YOURSELVES JOURNALISTS BUT YOU'RE ALL THE SAME


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because that was not a review. That was a warning.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you post on the You VS TBT thread too much.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you post too much in this thread


----------



## Fairy (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned bc adam lambert


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because never seen you before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FoxWolf64 said:


> Banned because you post on the You VS TBT thread too much.



Well, no one else posts.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for banning somebody else.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

banned for having black text


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for having nearly invisible text


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being sneaky.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Banned for having nearly invisible text



No, you're banned for having white text.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being blubber-licious


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for having a full inbox.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

BANNED FOR BEING A GIRL D:


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because why does it matter and how do you know?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because your avatar.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because why and how do you know?



Maybe your avatar 

Banned for being painting


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being immortal.


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being random.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> Maybe your avatar
> 
> Banned for being painting



True...it was still random...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because YOUR avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because your username is random letters.


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you don't know what it means!


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Banned for being immortal.



What? are *Immortals* not allowed here or something!

Banned for doing something!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for questioning why Immortals are not allowed here.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being mean to us Immortals!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you're not really immortal


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you crushed his dream!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Banned because you're not really immortal



What the heck are you talking about? Cant you read my Title it clearly states I am indeed an 
(Immortal Demon).

Banned because art


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because it's ok, you are immortal. They're just being mean.

*cough* It's just a phase. *cough*


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> *cough*It's just a phase.*cough*



Banned because you should see a doctor for dat cough of yours!


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because I'm not coughing nor am I hiding anything.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you're right.

Yes, yes, it is just a phase.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because *phase* what now?


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you are hearing things.

He's onto us...


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because you are saying stuff behind my back!


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because no I am not.


----------



## Cookiex (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because I don't want the truth to trap me


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned because do *NOT* visit Moonlite then.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2014)

banned for having a bad town that well trap you...


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for trying to uncover the truth and failing...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for trying to hide the truth and I hope failing???


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you like falling


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you did not elaborate. Please elaborate. Whaddya mean by me liking falling?


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you like Falling


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

banned for the drama


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Banned because you like Falling



>8(

Also Gamercat banned for gangnam style in 2014.


----------



## Hot (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for having a bigger mailbox than me.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for having a lame sig


----------



## Hot (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for having one of those "Ask me anything" threads.


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

banned because I made the first one


----------



## Hot (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned cause I didn't ask.


----------



## Goth (Apr 18, 2014)

banned for being cold


----------



## Javocado (Apr 18, 2014)

banned for sig making me hungry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Bannedforbanningcoldwhoisactuallyreallyhot

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> banned for sig making me hungry



Oh and you're banned for being hungry.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 18, 2014)

Bannedbecausecoldisactuallyreallyreallyreallyhot


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned

       for



     not



      using      



spaces.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 18, 2014)

Bannedbecausemyspacebarbroke


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 18, 2014)

BANNED FOR BUNNIES


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 18, 2014)

BANNED FOR BLUE HAIR


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for lying about a broken spacebar


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I managed to fix it


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for lying about that too.


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because O.O


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because real painting <(0-0)>


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because my profile pic is too hot for you.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because no more Whale Trails


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for having an animated sig


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for no falling in love with Adam Lambert.


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because didn't go fast


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because sonic is a horrible game


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because of opinion


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for saying banned because of opinion


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you were already banned.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you didn't do what The Doctor  said.


----------



## Cookiex (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because  I don't want to do the doctor told me to do


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned cause you don't even know who The Doctor is.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I eat apples.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Banned because I eat apples.



B) 

Banned for not leaving a spare apple in the pocket


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for B).


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for being a Potato


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because DERP


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because "Can't let you Derp that, StarFox. Wolf. 64."


----------



## Byngo (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm ban happy


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

banned because *DERP*


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I CANT LOOOOOOOOOOOOSE!


----------



## Hot (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned cause who the hell are you.
Ain't my finest hour.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Cold said:


> Banned for making me hate Vaati.



Banned for hating on Vaati!

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Byngo (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you ninja'd me


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because u mad ladybro?


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because Heads up clown!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because WUUUUUUUT?


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you said it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what I said.


----------



## Husky (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because legitimate artwork


----------



## Raffy (Apr 18, 2014)

banned because let it go


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for an inaccurate signature.


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for posting more than once


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you posted that at 10:10


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because it is not 10:10.


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for correction


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it is not 10:10.



 Banned because I was talking about tokayseye


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Then banned for posting late


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for being the subject of a late post, heehee!


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because Levi <33


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned due to bunniliciousness


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned due to use of lilac in theme, tsk tsk


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for being to funny XD


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for appreciation of jokes. shameful.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for liking snk


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for having the Pokeball collectible that I want. D:<


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for amazing art style


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for being too sweet ;3;


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for accepting a compliment
(u do have a very cute art style tho!!!)


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you also complimented
(and yes you do have a very cute art style!)


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for having a pretty signature!


----------



## Sumia (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for being a very small titans' ass-kicker.


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for insulting height


----------



## Sumia (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because too self-conscious when it comes to height~


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for being judgmental </3 dont haet !!111!!!!!!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for having amazing battle skills


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for being poster #1_4567 _


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for being poster #14568


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for having ur poster # end in 69


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for being so funny XD


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you're jealous that your post # didn't end in 69


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for accusations of jealousy
gasp


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you're also jealous


----------



## Husky (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you TOO are jealous


----------



## Prisma (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you are husky


----------



## Husky (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you didn't Let it Go


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you're not a husky, you're Sonic and Elsa


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because your amazing sig moves.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because your post # is 14579


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because you *weretroll*ing


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

PERMABANNED for pun.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

{This comment has been removed, as its poster was permabanned. _Reason: for pun_}

Edit: Banned because you did this to me.


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

DID I ACTUALLY BAN YOU OH GOSH UH 

BANS SELF FOR BEING STUPID


edit: wait a second squints im not a mod


banned for scaring me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for that silly ban.


----------



## heichou (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for insulting ban


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because I'm jealous that you're Erwin's favorite.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for the continued refusal to dance.


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for failing to figure out the mystery.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned because stop pressuring me!!! >=(


----------



## Hot (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for reminding me of Homestuck.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned from being 1 post away from 700


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for having 650 posts.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 19, 2014)

banned for having almost 225 posts


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for not posting in forever.


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2014)

Banned for not finding any eggs.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is too dark and the user title frightens me.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because don't worry, it's just make-believe... just a game... *evil laugh*


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for hypnotic eyes.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having togepi egg!!!!


----------



## eleanorshock (Apr 20, 2014)

^ banned for having bunnie


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because bunnie is awesome


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for only having one egg


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because what do you mean, one egg? what?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for being a member longer than me.


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having more eggs than me.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't even know how or where you get eggs


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for following that flower-crown fad.


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having a black&whitish avatar :v


----------



## Lurrdoc (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned 'cuz not using a shiny ver. Umbreon avatar.


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having better luck at the egg hunt...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because you dish out riddles, but you can't take 'em.


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because I didn't feel like trying.


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having more Bells than me.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because you're cold.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because Kyubey-like hugger.


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for your signature...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

BANNED FOR 2K+ DREAM VISITORS WOAH


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because that was 20 days ago and I probably have more by now.


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for being mysterious


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

^ Banned because he posts too much.


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

can u use the pronouns she, her and hers please i'm female ; - ;

banned for not posting as much as me heehee


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

^ Banned for replying to someone WAAY cooler then him.


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for using wrong pronouns after a reminder


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

^Banned for being waaay too technical.


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for being rude.


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

^Banned for being too sensitive.


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for ignoring this part.



heichou said:


> can u use the pronouns she, her and hers please i'm female ; - ;


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for posting too much.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

banned because I'm stuck on egg 17 and bitter and grumpy atm

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna ban myself too
BAN THEM ALLLLL


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having a post merge.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for mocking me.


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because I can't think of a reason


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for not thinking of a reason.


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having a girly signature.


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for insulting Lyravale.


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned cause it wasn't an insult.
What a dumbass.


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for not having a life.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because why are you people fighting


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for trying to break our fight.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned cuz I am girly.


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having too many eggs.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having 0. (and not seeming to care)


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having too many posts.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because I feel like getting top poster


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because you banned me.


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for overreacting.
Seriously who the **** are you.


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

ninja'd!

banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for not posting a reason to ban "cold".


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for pizza


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

ninja'd again!!!

banned because why not pizza?


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because too much pizza is never good


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for not being a he.

oops


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because you never know 

If you know what I mean


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

banned because zucker!!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because discriminating against zucker


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned because zucker is too cute


----------



## The Master (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because he is wrong.


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for being insensitive. *PLEASE use the pronouns she, her and hers for me. *


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for snk!!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for all those pretty egg collectibles.


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

ninja'd again 

banned for having cute villagers in ur town!!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for being a sensitive dork


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for not thinking shrek is life


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for using that silly Shrek saying (Where did that come from anyway?)


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned 4 haet against memes </5!!!111!!!!! (probably 4chan or reddit?? i'm not sure as i don't use either of those sites)


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for being adorable!


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

B A nned f or thinking i'm adorable,,,,,,,,,, troubled goose quack


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for pixels!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because I keep getting ninja'd ;-;


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned because i feel ur pain


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because.............well, JUST BECAUSE!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for banning because


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for being not creative


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

banned for using non creative colors!!


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because boys vs girls is in turmoil


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because ninja'ing


----------



## heichou (Apr 20, 2014)

banned because that penguin.... whale.... porca.... penqorca.... is cute and kind of scary ish


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because that is a killer whale


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because it's a killer penguin


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

BANNED cuz it scares me


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because you're a scaredy cat


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because you don't know how smart and evil killer whales are.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because killer penguins are even smarter, and more evil.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because killer whales aren't even whales...they're dolphins. (or something)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for being ridiculous.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for Adam Lambert.

Edit: but I don't dislike him.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because you edited.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because feather collectables


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because eggs


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because IDK how to say your town name.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because it's pronounced like it were spelled Elfhime :3


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because that makes sense.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because how do you pronounce your town name


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for reminding me that I hate my town name. :'C


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because your town name seems pretty


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for being nice and trying to make me feel better. <3

It's actually all kinds of wrong...spelled wrong and incorrect grammar.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because I was being honest <33 

oh, can I ask how it is spelled and pronounced? (just wondering)


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for asking. ^.^

Correct way in French is Beau Reve (beautiful dream)
I was going for Belle Reve, based on the Tennessee Williams play "A Streetcar Named Desire" but
I couldn't fit in all the letters so I shortened it to Bel Reve. XD

Bel is also French for beautiful but it's used with nouns that start with a vowel only.
Ok, this is the longest post on this thread now.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned because that is the longest post on this thread

and that makes sense, I like it!


----------



## Fairy (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for having a super cute avi and signature B)


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 20, 2014)

Banned for making me mess up who this was intended for. XD


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because you posted at the same time as her


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 21, 2014)

Haha, now I can ban you for liking the letter "i"! ^^


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because you have bunnies in your sig


----------



## Javocado (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for Rosie getting cut off your avatar


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for having a funny avatar


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for having an avatar


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for knowing what an avatar is


----------



## Nouris (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for being uncreative


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for having a smooshed signature xD


----------



## Turnip (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for being a Senior Member. xD idek.


----------



## Hot (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for being corny.


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because what happened to yolo, your new sig and user title is scaring me


----------



## animalalicecrossing (Apr 21, 2014)

banned bc yolo is not a thing anymore


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for being 100% right and I completely agree.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for having too many collectibles


----------



## The Master (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what Totoro is

Also is your name a Doctor Who reference?


----------



## The Master (Apr 21, 2014)

No, my name is NOT a doctor who reference, and I know who Totoro is. He's from my neighbor Totoro. So, you're banned for
thinking that.


----------



## animalalicecrossing (Apr 21, 2014)

banned bc who do you think you are the master?


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for not recognising the doctor who reference


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because I can't see your awesome signature on my ipad


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for having an awesome hat that's too cool for the bell trees


----------



## The Master (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for banning someone for a bad reason.


----------



## Myst (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for not centering your signature.


----------



## The Master (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for being scary. (Your Signature)


----------



## Nouris (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because Pizza does not feed the soul


----------



## animalalicecrossing (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned bc zucker is not life


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)

banned because cheeeseee


----------



## uriri (Apr 21, 2014)

banned for mixing ninja and unicorn! LOL


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for having a tiny signature


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because I just ate some a few minutes ago.


----------



## Hot (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because why not.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because demonic eye.


----------



## Hot (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for excess usage of spoilers.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because barely anything in signatures.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)

banned because feather


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for avatar having gaara eyes


----------



## The Master (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for having 0 eggs.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## The Master (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned by the Doctor.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)

banned because egg cheese


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for playing aqw with me!


Lol I was actually banned a few days ago but I am back!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned for coming back from the dead.


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because I thought I was immortal


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)

banned because.. feta cheese


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because I've never had Feta cheese.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because I have apples too.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2014)

banned because yoshi egg


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because house... looking... thing.


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because he's looking for pangos which I have no idea what it is


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because you made another thread for this


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because you've collected all of the eggs


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because too many mailboxes, you must be popular.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because your signature is too girly.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because haven't we already discussed this?


----------



## Mariah (Apr 21, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 22, 2014)

Ban because I said so


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for saying so.


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because spinning constantly like that can cause brain damage!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Banana'ed cuz...huh?


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because I wanna summon "The Master" and he seems to be your bodyguard.


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because I did not understand what you said in the mod counting game


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm defenseless...but not helpless. RAWR


----------



## Sumia (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because making up imaginary food in the attic.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for having Togepi Egg.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned for Yoshi egg


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because French Onion Soup.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because Kasseri Cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because castello cheese


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for naming cheese.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for signature with no Pics.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because omelet


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because foie gras.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because borscht


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for killing it!

I still wanna know:
Banned for having a map I don't understand. (Is that ACNL?)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because ninjad


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Banned for having a map I don't understand. (Is that ACNL?)



It's Pokemon X and Y. Banned for not knowing the map.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because havarti cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because caviar


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for combining AC and Pokemon in sig. 

riiiight?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Haha. Banned for animated sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because chrissy


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because Jun


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because you cant ban me for me.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because the girl in your sig has split ends, or needs a comb or something.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for not offering a comb


----------



## Nouris (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for _still_ not providing a comb.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because you have no idea who Meiko Kaji is obviously.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because no. But she's pretty.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because go watch Lady Snowblood or something


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned because the comb is now in the mail, and should arrive within 26,783-27,965 business days.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because makes no sense at all


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Also banned for changing avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2014)

banned because yellow around eyes


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for having a mysterious town.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 22, 2014)

Banned for being too clever at the mystery challenge.

Also because nobody said it in a while, banned for being mysterious. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was for Mystery

- - - Post Merge - - -

"banned for posting late"... go ahead, say it...


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for posting late. XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because you did exactly as expected... mwahaha...


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because I know.

Try this link and see if you can get off the island. 



Spoiler



It's kinda short but there are three possible endings.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm now playing the Island. Thank you T-T

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got off the island. lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for getting off "The Island"


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because it said "You made it" during the axe-murderer ending.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because you have an amazing amount of dream visitors!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because Mudkipz


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for having a Yoshi egg.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because Cold


----------



## heirabbit (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because yoshi


----------



## Liseli (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for having a kawaii picture.


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for using the not-an-English-word word "kawaii".


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for having sig in only 3 small characters.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for Kalos region


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for being you.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for having an intriguing signature


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned cause why not.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for excessive use of 'oh.'


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for using too many shades of purple everywhere.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because I somehow really like the oh. idea and I wish I'd thought of it...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because... *Oh* really?


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banner because sunglasses


----------



## Nouris (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because vaati


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for banning me because I am Vaati


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because Togepi egg


----------



## Kamukoma (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for pokemon egg discrimination


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because chevre cheese


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because now I know the origin of Chevre the goat's name


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because sunglasses


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because you've been Greninja'd.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because pokemon


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because turquoise


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because sunglasses


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because goat cheese


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because japanese name for Marshal


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because sunglasses


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because the sun is in your eyes


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because the sun is in your eyes



Banned because there is never sun here!


----------



## Hot (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for banning Homestuck.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because joinin a day after my b-day.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because you sig picture isn't working


----------



## Clara Oswald (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for your (awesome) crossover avatar


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because i haven't seen you around before


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because nomnomnom leaf.


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned be use your signiture is awesome


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because...ummm ah mail box


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned bc no pokeball collectible


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because he loves Bob


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because mailbox


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for liking my old one toooooooo much


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because this new signature is lame in comparison.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for being too mysterious.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for blue feather


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because YOSHI EGG I'm jealous


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because u mad, bro.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for hand drawn sig!!!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because MY AVATAR IS NOT BLURRY!!!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for joining in sept


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for joining earlier than me.


----------



## PunchMePunchy (Apr 23, 2014)

wait what?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because... what?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because salt.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because colorful siggy.


----------



## Fairy (Apr 23, 2014)

banned bc salt


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because pink DS, pink villagers, pink clothes pink umbrella SO FREAKIN PINK


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for not appreciating pink.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for still spinning XD


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because YASSSS you got it back


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

banned because YAASSSS


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because you're so courageous that I can't tell if you're lying...


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because what's going on?


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because nothing


----------



## Javocado (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned bc you still dont have pkbll collectible D:


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because Ik I thought id get an offer by now...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because sunglass!

Really? Iv been waiting since they came out.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 23, 2014)

banned for being purple


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for not looking for villagers


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because sunglasses


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for togepi egg...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned as the only way to avenge my sanity.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because have I made you insane?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned because ?taht kniht uoy ekam dluow tahw ,oN


----------



## CR33P (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for murdering the English language.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2014)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 23, 2014)

banned for laughing 



tokayseye said:


> Banned because ?taht kniht uoy ekam dluow tahw ,oN



just noticed it was backwards


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I just noticed that to.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I also just noticed that


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned cause Homestuck.
The eyes, bro.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because...oh


----------



## heichou (Apr 24, 2014)

banned for being a ghost 

quietly calls ghostbusters


----------



## kasane (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because *HEICHOU!!!!* :d


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for being noisy.


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for spinning


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for only ever facing one direction at a time.


----------



## Hot (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned cause you've probably thrown up like - a lot.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because *oh* no you di-in't


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because sunglasses!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I saw that you had the latest post and knew exactly what it was going to say...


----------



## peniny (Apr 24, 2014)

bant because you are aware of sunglasses


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because fruitcake


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for being a hybrid


----------



## Byngo (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because hybrids are amazing


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for being amazing.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for being amazed


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because *EYES*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because vaati


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned due to rosy, perfect apple cheeks.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for being "cheeky".


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because Yoshi egg


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for no longer having an amazing togepi deal sig


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Aaaaand ninja'd

Banned for ninja-ing.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because Vaati's sig is still fun to watch.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because yupyup.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for spinning


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because so many different avatars!


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Banned for spinning



Banned because I agree with this ban ^^^


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because _Good luck..._


----------



## Zura (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because sunglasses


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I want some chips and salsa right now. *starves to death


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because salsa is for the weak


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for having 2 easter eggs.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

grrr mystery...banned, banned I say!

tokayseye--Banned because your sig reminds me of it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Banned because your sig reminds me of it.



Banned because how?


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for questioning me.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because seriously, how?


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for an interesting signature that reminds people of food.

It's proven that yellow and red tend to make people hungry. Which is why all the fast foods just LOVE yellow and red.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because IS THAT A CLUE?!? *neurotically scurries off*


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because everything I say is a clue to you.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for answering for me...and also being correct.

And also cuz maybe it's ketchup/tomatos...mustard/bun/french fry....green=leafy

also all the colors of salsa


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because the truth is trapping me ;A;


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because you were warned.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because hrmph.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for being stuck.

_(Want to see the live town?)_


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for CONSTANTLY ninja-ing. XD


tokayseye=Banned for having 3 separate emotions in one post.


----------



## The Master (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for your username.


----------



## The Master (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for a weird NNID.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because it's from my Wii U and I didn't know you couldn't change it once you made it.


----------



## The Master (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for a outdated username.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because NintenDoge


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

The Master: Banned for 7 posts.

Wolfie: Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for having a diamond...


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because now you're making me bored...


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because nothing to do right now...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because here's something.

http://www.mcgov.co.uk/zahada.html


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because what is that?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because the one thing more infuriating than your town.

Also because my entire understanding of your town was just shattered with two words.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for writing a sentence fragment: "the one thing more infuriating than your town" is...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because the one thing more infuriating than your town is the link I posted above... and all of the following URLs...


----------



## The Master (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for looking creepy.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for looking like K.K. Slider


----------



## heichou (Apr 24, 2014)

banned for having a conversation through bans with mystery2013


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for interrupting. XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because how've you been lately?


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because that's too "personal" and I want to remain as mysterious as my town.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because how's your town been lately?


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I built a new PWP and started on a new alt.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because that's a mean reason to ban someone! GOTCHA!


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because you're silly.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because you're mysterious, what else is new?


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I got to catalog the unreleased DLC from a friend without realizing it was unreleased. XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for disobeying the big announcement that was at the top of the site all day


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because it was a friend off site. 

_(Not like I'm going to sell it.)_


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because if you aren't watching Arrested Development, you ain't me!


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for being confusing.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for gettin' confused about a good TV show


----------



## Zappo09 (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for a cancelled TV show.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I haven't finished watching, just started the netflix season 4


----------



## Prisma (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for having cake shades


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for... not...?


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned for not solving the mystery!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because that's low.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because I ran out of reasons to ban. XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Banned because nobody's taken "being a green-eyed monster" yet... but that's kinda mean.


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 24, 2014)

nvm


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for telling us never to mind


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because it is "telling us to never mind" instead of "telling us never to mind" which is incorrect grammar.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for eating too many grammar-crackers today.


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 25, 2014)

banned for posting too much on this thread in quick succession


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because you can't spell succession without SUCCESS!


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because I helped you!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for posting while somehow never seeming to be online.


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because it's called "invisible mode"


----------



## Byngo (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because the truth doesn't trap me.


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 25, 2014)

wait nvm


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Lunatic: Banned because in Moonlite, it will. 

Jellofish: Banned for making mistakes.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because you just became even more mysterious... <.<

Woah, triple ninja'd... but still ended up on the right person, so...


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because how?


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 25, 2014)

banned because username is out of date


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because invisible mode...

AAAAARRG ninja'd AGAIN


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because it helps with me vs. TBT


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 25, 2014)

banned because im not invisible modee


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for trying to ban.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone.


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 25, 2014)

banned for not telling the mystery


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

_Banned because the mystery is the mystery for a reason..._


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because she's mocking us


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because no one has solved the mystery yet or has come close to.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because... *Shakes fist*


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 25, 2014)

banned because even if I say your banned your not


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because I know.


----------



## Byngo (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because you're


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because clean your forest 

NINJAS. THEY'RE EVERYWHERE


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because clean your forest



Banned because want to help me?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because you rejected help.


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because I asked for help...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to sleep, and this is not directed at anybody, so I'm going to make it really long BECAUSE nobody can possibly ninja me. Tremble before my fortress of ambiguity! The person banned for this is really going to feel silly about his- or herself! You should {snarky remark} because if you don't, people like me will surely poke fun at such (an) endeavor(s)! Well, you and I should probably get back to whatever activities in which we are currently engaged! It's been fun, {your name here}!


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for going to sleep.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because if I fell asleep right now, I'd get about 6 hours of sleep before I get up. So I'll probs be getting like 4... GOOOD NIGHTifyoureevenstillonlinebecauseicanttellbecauseofthatmysteriousinvisibilitymodething


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because tokayseye


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because I'm awaaaaake


----------



## The Master (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for having a creepy avatar.


----------



## Hot (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned cause you're prolly gonna be a douche to me again.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because where's this coming from...?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because I refreshed the page and was startled by the changed signature


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2014)

banned because you dont know who miki sugimoto is apparently.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned because you changed it again! I can't keep up!


----------



## Myst (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for not keeping up!


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for being a mystery


----------



## toxapex (Apr 25, 2014)

Banned for not saying sunglasses. You're upsetting the status quo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh whoops, never you mind!


----------



## sej (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Yoshi


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because candy


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Brie


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because shaymin


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because lynn105


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because your town is called cannes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for finishing Julian Cycle


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because I can't see your sig on my ipad


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for using iPad to view this forums


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for not having an iPad when they rule.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because I am actually a big Apple fan and I do own one.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Foie Gras


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 26, 2014)

BANNED FOR CUTE AVATAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> BANNED FOR CUTE AVATAR!!!!!!!!!



Haha, Thanks 
Also banned for cute avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because string cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Ricotta Cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because lillebror cheese


----------



## The Master (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Cheddar Cheese.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because of the sheer number of cheeses in existence


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for stating the fact of the sheer number of cheeses in existence.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because castello cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Casu Marzu


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Stilton is a nono.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Geronimo Stilton, mouse detective


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Thea Stilton


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because gloucester cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Worcestershire Sauce


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because lanark blue cheesee


----------



## N64dude (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for eating Easter eggs.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Beau Burnham


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because I can't figure out who's scratched out. Grrrrr....


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because one of his villagers is Beau, it was a pun on the comedian Bo Burnham.


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for not understanding. I meant in your sig.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because do you want a hint?


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because I just stared at it for QUITE A WHILE! It's Phoebe! XD


----------



## Bowtiebulbasaur (Apr 26, 2014)

Your banned for having an illegal yoshi egg ( jk )


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned cuz huh? lol


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because it's only _painted_ to look like a yoshi egg!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned cuz, no, Yoshi is in there.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because dang, I got ripped off then!


----------



## mariop476 (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for having eggs


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for having everything except eggs


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for breaking Yoshi's house!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because havarti cheese


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because nobody has noticed my creepy sig... BD


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned cuz it does look a little creepier than usual, now that you mention it... o.o


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for being CHEESE-y...get it?get it? hehe


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for repeated cheesyness. Make a cheese enthusiast thread like the cereal one! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

At the same time. THE SAME TIME


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because milk, the founding father of cheeses


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> At the same time. THE SAME TIME



Banned because we're clearly just too clever! lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because swiss cheeeeeseee


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because Lil' Debbie Swiss Rolls


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for talking about food.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned 'cuz it was totally Katrina


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because I need more mannequins.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for quitting Wishy's company. I knew there was something different about your sig...


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because I'm still in it. I just put it in so people could join if they wanted but we're good on members now.

Edit: And my signature will undergo some transformations soon enough.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because moldy cheese


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for starting up the cheese thing.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because _something's eating the rest of your sig!_


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned cuz I don't see how the thing she's throwing could actually hurt anyone.  lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned because it's a pair of steel handcuffs lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because _something's eating the rest of your sig!_



My signature was too helpful so I've decided to change it up.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2014)

banned for being a pirate


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned cuz I'm confused by why a naked lady can throw steel handcuffs...I meant would not can XD


----------



## In_The_Tardis (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for not eating enough dessert!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your banned for not eating enough dessert!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned cuz how'd you know!? o.o


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because what is going on?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because I know what it said and will know that some of what you change will be the helpful part. >B)


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because I'm done changing it.

(I either made it more helpful or gave some false hints. )


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because there are obviously false hints... Or the villagers are so lonely that they write letters to dead people...


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

_Banned for believing exactly what I wanted you to..._


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for being a dirty liar ;~;


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for quoting me in the contest thread.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2014)

Banned for your signature being off-center...


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because it's on the other side now, so that balances out the time it was on the left


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for messing with my mind!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because you're from Moonlite, but _I'm from Moonside._


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having a similar town name.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because it's not my AC town: 
"The citizens of Moonside are incoherent at best, and invert the meaning of many words (in particular, 'Yes' and 'No'). Much of the dialogue in Moonside breaks the fourth wall, referring to game elements such as Ness and Jeff's hit points. *The overall tone of Moonside, and especially its inhabitants, is that of sheer madness.*"
(From Earthbound)


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because if it's not an AC town, what is it?


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's not my AC town:
> "The citizens of Moonside are incoherent at best, and invert the meaning of many words (in particular, 'Yes' and 'No'). Much of the dialogue in Moonside breaks the fourth wall, referring to game elements such as *Ness and Jeff's* hit points. The overall tone of Moonside, and especially its inhabitants, is that of sheer madness."
> *(From Earthbound)*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwqPE53rpc

At exactly 5 minutes in, it gets weird.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for posting a random link.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for posting a random link.



Banned for seemingly not getting what Moonside is...


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because what does Moonside have to do with anything?


----------



## PillBug (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for posting every other post. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I guess it applied to both of you.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for popping in out of nowhere.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because they followed you here.

Also, I thought of Moonside because you said I was messing with your mind, and Moonside does indeed sound similar to Moonlite.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because we've been hogging the thread. XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because I think of it as "borrowing and nobody else is allowed to"...


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because that is a good way of looking at it.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because that first letter is probably not to Mystery the mayor, but to Mystery the person who made the hotel and... the entire town... 

But you said the town story isn't that deep... 

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because I'm a mysterious person.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because we can't say you're mysterious, but you can! What's up with that?


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because I have my ways of getting what I want.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because that sounded way more threatening than it should have... O^O'

...Probably because I read it in a mob boss voice...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because no more shades in sig


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because Vaati made me do it! D:


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because Vaati made you do it.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because your using an awesome background for the signature


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because Flagurgur bug.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned cause flagurgur bug is not the real name of the item


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for Gundam in sig


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for Having poke balls in your signature


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having stars in your signature


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having Gloria


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for wanting Whitney


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having Apollo


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned cause two of my villagers are your dreamies and they're MINE STOP TRYING TO STEAL THEM DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for joining the forum on my friend's birthday.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because your friend should have joined the forum on my birthday.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because you were offline when I posted this.


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having julian.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because of giant easter eggs!


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having yellow eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned fo-

Hey, they're gone...


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for thinking I'm threatening.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having Cheri in Moonlite... she's just a reskin of Cupcake from the first Animal Crossing game! *RAGE*


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because the pig is invading the TARDIS
yup


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because it does make sense... obviously there is a pig within somebody's TARDIS.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because what is a tardis?


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because uneducated in the art of time travel


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because wise words in sig.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 27, 2014)

banned for gif avatar


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because look who's talkin'. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh Oops!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for oops.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for sparkling!


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because sparkling is good for tourism too...just sayin


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because that's true.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

_Banned because hotels are also good for tourism..._


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for stealing condiment packages from fast food restaurants.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 27, 2014)

banned for being swag


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

LyraVale: Banned because you are right.

Mayor Holo: Banned for being a ninja!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2014)

banned because melted cheese


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for mentioning cheese again!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because that's no gouda.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because go look at the contest thread.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because I already had. 



LyraVale said:


> Banned for stealing condiment packages from fast food restaurants.



I relish thievery


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2014)

banned because brie


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for not drinking lemon juice


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for wearing a flower in your hair. ;p




tokayseye said:


> I relish thievery



Bahaha


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for being wet


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for looking for Whitney.

(I've been trying to move her out for sooo long.)


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for dancing with timmy turner


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for... what? 



Mystery2013 said:


> (I've been trying to move her out for sooo long.)



Move her out...? OR _*KILL*_ HER?!?


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for asking questions


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because I still don't get the timmy turner thing.


----------



## The Master (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for saying "HI VAATI" on your signature.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for dying hard


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for not getting the timmy turner thing


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for not telling me what a nickelodeon cartoon has to do with this...


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

banned for having a 3ds friend code starting with 4


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having 2 bells


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for looking for Whittney


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having an amazing signature


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for joining a week after my birthday.


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having a birthday


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for... _not?_


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because hypocrisy


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

banned because yellow-eyed demon


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because it's from CO2 poisoning


----------



## Hot (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for getting rid of your sunglasses.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 27, 2014)

banned because oh.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned because I can't please everybody! D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

That was... for Cold. Ninja'd.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 27, 2014)

banned for having your sig to the right


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having two signatures.


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for having an egg


----------



## toxapex (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned because she probably has more buried in her forest. (Isn't that right Mystery? )


----------



## Zanessa (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned because you have nothing on the left side of yours sig.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned because twilight


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned because of the courage to tell a lie


----------



## The Master (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for not showing Shaymin in sky forme.


----------



## Capella (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for being a diehard


----------



## Marii (Apr 28, 2014)

banned for only having a picture of whitney and not the other two
inconsistency


----------



## Cory (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for not giving me my commushiun.


----------



## Marii (Apr 28, 2014)

banned for being inconsiderate of people with bad memory


----------



## Cory (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for having bad memory


----------



## Mini Mario (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for having a Pony in your sig.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for having a ??? in your signature...


----------



## Capella (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for trapping people with the truth


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned because Whitney


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for cycling for Julian.


----------



## The Master (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for a creepy signature.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for being creeped out.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 28, 2014)

Banned for saying the truth will trap me


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2014)

Banned because it will.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2014)

Banned because I banned you for saying that... *once.*


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2014)

Banned for having a good memory.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 29, 2014)

Banned because i need more signature stories


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for having Diana


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for not having Diana.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for disappearing.


----------



## Puffy (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for having last year in your username


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because it's easier to remember!


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for stuff


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for having more posts than me and joining later than me!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

NINJA'D

Banned because your mayor's house has a clock and it went DINGDONG and it scared me and I'm so distraught. D:


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for being easily scared.

Don't worry, there'll be new stuff in the next update.


----------



## Capella (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for banning someone that banned someone


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for confusing yourself.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because my school is putting on a mystery play and now I'm constantly tormented by mysteries and bad verses


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because your signature is better now.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because bad signatures are too mainstream.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for glasses in sig.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned for being the "last post by:" in all of my subscribed threads at once

Also for your sig, shouldn't the last line have "s'tI" instead of "Ti's"?


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Dennab esuaceb og kool ta eht tsetnoc daerht won.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because it happened again!


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because this post is from before I said I'd stop.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because I meant you were the last post in every one of my subscribed threads. (Well, the ones that had new posts, at least)


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because there's always Zahada... O~O


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

No thanks. I'd rather creep you out some more.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because I want to crepe out some delicious pastries.

...It's really late where I am and I'm tired/extraweird


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because go to sleep?

(And you should start showing up to the club chat and do club stuff. lol)


----------



## toxapex (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because 

_Doog thgin..._

(Also sorry, I'm really busy during the week, I'm in a high school that respects the value of a hard day's work... _way too much._)


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2014)

Banned because that's my thing!

(Maybe next week? :/)


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Banned because probably this weekend and Good Night.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned because that's good.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

bANNED because why not


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned because no siggy!


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning tokayseye for banning you


----------



## kasane (May 1, 2014)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## JellofishXD (May 1, 2014)

banned for having a cherry collectible


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2014)

banned because chevre


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned because 3 easter eggs.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned for reasons.. (its a mystery get it huehuehue)


----------



## Aradai (May 1, 2014)

Adultery. Just... Adultery.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned for one post.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned for not laughing at my joke


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned because it's not *that* funny.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned for not knowing funny jokes
( Is your refrigerator running?
(Yes)
(Good I will see you at the refrigerator race)


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned for trying to crack jokes in a *serious* thread.

(It's not serious... XD)


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned for nothing


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned for something.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned for everything


----------



## The Master (May 1, 2014)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned for something


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned because I said that first!


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned for pointing things out


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Capella (May 1, 2014)

Banned because thank you


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Banned for joining 4 days after me


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned for being a hipster.


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Banned because I got ninja'd last time I guess, *and for joining 4 days after me*


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned for being you!


----------



## toxapex (May 1, 2014)

Banned for being... you? Or are you...? WHO ARE YOU WHERES MYSTERY HOW MUCH ARE THEY PAYING YOU?!?


----------



## Improv (May 1, 2014)

banned for being a liar
> tokayseye Join Date: February 17, 2014
> MayorIris Join Date: April 9, 2014


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2014)

Banned because he got ninja'd

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for being... you? Or are you...? WHO ARE YOU WHERES MYSTERY HOW MUCH ARE THEY PAYING YOU?!?



_Not telling..._


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 2, 2014)

Banned for use of backwards words


----------



## heichou (May 2, 2014)

banned for having so many kitty kitty kittycat villagers in ur town


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 2, 2014)

banned because levi


----------



## heichou (May 2, 2014)

banned for being awesomeperson1 and not awesomeperson2 or awesomeperson35


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 2, 2014)

Banned for having a hot titan-slaying avatar


----------



## heichou (May 2, 2014)

banned for telling the truth 
(all titan-slayers are hot tho, dang)
(survey corps, more like hottie corps)
(can i survey ur corps? kidding)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 2, 2014)

banned because you cannot survey corps


----------



## heichou (May 2, 2014)

banned because who r u to tell me what to do? *sassy snap*


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 2, 2014)

Banned for being just too damn sassy (and appreciating the hot titan-slayers)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 2, 2014)

heichou said:


> banned because who r u to tell me what to do? *sassy snap*



the one and only true awesome person, that is *sassy snap*

banned because mindless


----------



## kasane (May 2, 2014)

Banned for staying up so late -^-


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (May 2, 2014)

Banned because HELEN


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

Banned for dedicating your shop to Merry and Zucker.


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

Banned because nowhere is safe...



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

Banned for random spoiler.


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

Banned because I thought it would be bigger and less blurry... -~-'


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

Banned because how did that happen...?


----------



## Capella (May 2, 2014)

Banned for banned


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

Banned for not understanding!


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

Banned for mailbox.



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because how did that happen...?



If you think that's bad, search on google images, "tokayseye"


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

Banned because look up my dream address and see all the posts of people trying to figure it out.


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

Banned because did you update or did I just find really old pictures of the town?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

Banned because you found old pictures of my town.


----------



## toxapex (May 2, 2014)

Banned because boy, I need a list of everyone on this forum... 

"Well you're in luck!"

Thanks, Google!

http://www.seocert.net/analyzer.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2014)

Banned because that's creepy...


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned because now we're even for the clock thing


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

Banned because what clock thing...?


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

When your mayor's house had the grandfather clock in it and I was looking around the room when it struck the hour, and then the K.K. Waltz, The town bell (with that unsettling town tune...), and the clock were all sounding at once! I was so freaked out! D:


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

Banned for telling a story


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned because we three are the only ones to post here in around 2 days...


----------



## Hot (May 3, 2014)

Banned for not being hipster.


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned for being a hipster and shipping before it was cool 

(AND for being the first person other than us three to post in 2 days ^v^)


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

Banned for not joining in on the club fun.


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2014)

Banned for being backwards


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

Banned for not being backwards.


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned because sorry, despite what I said earlier, I did in fact get tired. 

I'm headin' over now. NEW TAB POWERS, ACTIVATE!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2014)

Banned because of your sig xD


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned because of YOUR...

Aw who am I kidding that thing's amazing XD


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

Banned for blah blah blah


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 3, 2014)

Banned for Petra feels


----------



## Capella (May 3, 2014)

Banned for not crying


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 3, 2014)

Banned for false accusations


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned because Patra>Petra 

(I don't know who Petra is, is that DV?)


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2014)

Banned for looking for dreamies.


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2014)

Banned for writting your sig with a mirror


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Banned for writting your sig with a mirror



Cuz Pikachu is better than Raichu


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 3, 2014)

Banned for even thinking that Raichu>Jirachi>Minccino>Meloetic>the rest


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 3, 2014)

Banned cuz pokemon


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

Because she is not awesome


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned because flappy Jacques should be a thing


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 3, 2014)

Banned because you're not looking for a mega popular villager.


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned because I already have three! *Rich person laugh*


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 3, 2014)

Banned for looking for two villagers that start with Rod


----------



## toxapex (May 3, 2014)

Banned because Lavender syndrome. (The color, not the town)


----------



## Hot (May 4, 2014)

Banned because I really miss your glasses.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 4, 2014)

Cold said:


> Banned because I really miss your glasses.


banned for being offline dude


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 4, 2014)

Banned for being the shiniest of all sandwiches.


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Banned for too much purple


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

Banned for not enough signature in which to put said purple.


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Banned for getting the tokay eyeball


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 4, 2014)

banned for being awesome


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Banned for pokemon


----------



## Assassinated (May 4, 2014)

^

Banned for having 1049 posts

(silly reason)


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 4, 2014)

Banned cause you're assassinated!!


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

Banned for not waking up Barold


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Banned for having an egg


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

Banned for not having an egg.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 4, 2014)

Banned for putting so much pitfall seeds in the forest.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

Banned for going into the forest.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

Banned because yay! It's Star Wars Day ctrl+a Day!


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

Banned because thanks for reminding me! XD


----------



## Nouris (May 4, 2014)

Banned for backwards message


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

Banned because she's supposed to change it. Tsk, tsk...


----------



## Hot (May 4, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2014)

Banned for using their signature picture as a reason for banning.


----------



## toxapex (May 4, 2014)

Banned for still having your sig backwards


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

Banned for getting Tokay Eyeball


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Bunnii (May 5, 2014)

Banned because ham


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

banned because philadelphia cheese


----------



## unravel (May 5, 2014)

banned because ninja


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2014)

banned because blue cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

Banned because Rauchk?se cheese


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned because stop with the cheeses!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

Banned because I lost your dream code again


----------



## debinoresu (May 5, 2014)

banned for being nice


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 5, 2014)

Banned for having a delicious takoyaki in your sig.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned for having delicious fried Unicorn in your sig


----------



## The Master (May 5, 2014)

Banned for looking creepy!


----------



## Noah2000 (May 5, 2014)

Banned because your name is my sig.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 5, 2014)

Banned for have a huge lard obsession


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned for spoilers.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned for spoiler.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned for an incredible display of raw talent and originality


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned because what is that supposed to mean?

(can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not)


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned because sarcasm is such an ugly word, I like to say it was verbal irony.


----------



## macuppie (May 5, 2014)

Banned because your name is also Mackenna? xD (right if not banned for having a name in general)


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned because it's not my first name, I'm a MAN, DAMMIT!


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned for being a man. lmfao


----------



## macuppie (May 5, 2014)

Banned for calling his gender out


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know what else to say. XD


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned for almost having a Hello Kitty avatar, but not quite.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I didn't get ninja'd, your mayor just reminds me of hello kitty... >^<


----------



## macuppie (May 5, 2014)

BANNED for ending the sentence with a period


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned for disobeying Gus and Shawn club rule #2 (I will love you forever if you know what I'm referencing )


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea what you are saying.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

I... I DON'T LOVE YOU ANYMORE!! ;A; *Soap Opera Meltdown*


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I... I DON'T LOVE YOU ANYMORE!! ;A; *Soap Opera Meltdown*



Banned because... okaay then...


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned because *Soap opera hair flip* ... eUe okay then.

...This is weird, I'm gonna stop now. <_<


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned because good.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned because your sig is still flipped...


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm keeping my sig flipped because it might help you in the contest.
(My about page might too.)


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Looks like my bad luck just got... 

*sunglasses*

*...flipped.*

_YEEEEEEAAAAAA_

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned for saying that in the chat and here.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2014)

Banned for doing ctrl+a.


----------



## toxapex (May 5, 2014)

Banned for subtly encouraging ctrl+a


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2014)

Banned for being offline.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 6, 2014)

Banned because the mystery of your town still hasn't been solved


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Banned because Kangaroo Fan


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 6, 2014)

banned because Yoshi egg


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Banned because too much 7s


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 6, 2014)

Banned because not enough sevens


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Banned for Hypocrisy


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 6, 2014)

Banned for almost having 100 bells


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Banned for joining on January 9, 2014


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)

banned because gouda cheese


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 6, 2014)

Banned cause your a ninja unicorn


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Banned because Marshal


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 6, 2014)

Banned because merengue


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 6, 2014)

Banned for having Takoyaki


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)

banned because limburger cheese


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

Banned for handcuff throwing skills that are too awesome


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 6, 2014)

Banned because I want to see what cheese is next


----------



## toxapex (May 6, 2014)

Banned because what cheese is

You wanted to see "what cheese is" next!


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2014)

Banned for being literal.


----------



## toxapex (May 6, 2014)

Banned for Rainbow sig


----------



## AutumnFirefly (May 6, 2014)

Banned for having an April birthstone in May


----------



## toxapex (May 6, 2014)

Banned because that doesn't change the fact that I was born in April


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2014)

Banned because I was born in May.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for Rainbow sig



No more rainbow!


----------



## toxapex (May 6, 2014)

Banned because so many people will read that as "molt"


----------



## Hot (May 6, 2014)

Banned cause you seem to like getting banned.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 7, 2014)

banned cuz i say so


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 7, 2014)

Banned for not sharing all that TBT Bells with the rest of us


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2014)

banned because stinking bishop cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 7, 2014)

Banned 因為我說的o


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2014)

禁止されているので、チーズ


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 7, 2014)

Αποκλεισμένο για την απαγόρευση στα ιαπωνικά


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2014)

banned because random greek guy


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 7, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja unicorn


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 7, 2014)

Banned for being mindless


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2014)

Banned for not being mindless.


----------



## toxapex (May 7, 2014)

Banned because don't mind the fact that they mind that the other one is mindless... oh, never mind!


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2014)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## toxapex (May 7, 2014)

Banned because I'm tempted to live-blog my thoughts as I read Catcher in the Rye in the Wishy chat... XD


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2014)

Banned because I'm on a "break" from the chat. XD

Or else I'll start procrastinating- oh wait, I should go. lol


----------



## toxapex (May 7, 2014)

Banned for secretly recruiting me to be your Wishy replacement XD


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2014)

Banned because you're a member not a replacement!


----------



## toxapex (May 7, 2014)

Suuuure I am, Mystery. 

(Your secret's safe with me... ^v^)


----------



## Myst (May 7, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## toxapex (May 7, 2014)

Banned because I'm going back to Moonlite again... Back to the ol' grind!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 8, 2014)

Banned because I lost Moonlite's dream code


----------



## lazuli (May 8, 2014)

*banned because not enough pokemon*


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen you before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



shayminskyforme88 said:


> Banned because I lost Moonlite's dream code



Want me to pm it to you?


----------



## Capella (May 8, 2014)

Banned because you got banned


----------



## toxapex (May 8, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Want me to pm it to you?



Banned because isn't the dream address in your "about me"?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for ninja-ing


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because isn't the dream address in your "about me"?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for ninja-ing



Banned because shhh... they don't all know that.


----------



## toxapex (May 8, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2014)

Banned for not having any idea what is being said.


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

Banned for disappearing.


----------



## toxapex (May 8, 2014)

Banned for reappearing


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

Banned because I'm not here... or am I...?


----------



## toxapex (May 8, 2014)

Banned because invisible mode is off, and I can clearly see you are XD


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 8, 2014)

Banned cuz you guys are the only 1 playing


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 8, 2014)

banned cuz you post too much isthis thread


----------



## toxapex (May 8, 2014)

Banned because CORRECTION! We are the only *2* playing.


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Tomoe (May 8, 2014)

banned for not wanting to be ninjad


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2014)

Banned for being new.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 8, 2014)

Banned for outdated.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

Banned because feta cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Banned for Togepi egg.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

banned because yoshi egg


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Banned because you got hit by handcuffs


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

banned because i reflected them and you did & cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Banned because of Cherry


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

banned because that squirrel


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Banned because handcuffs


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

banned because castello cheese


----------



## hemming1996 (May 9, 2014)

banned for liking good music


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Banned because Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

banned because Mac


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 9, 2014)

Banned because ninja'd


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2014)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## toxapex (May 9, 2014)

Banned because according to wikipedia, Salvador Dali's "The Persistence of Memory" was inspired by Camembert cheese. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Persistence_of_Memory


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 10, 2014)

Banned because Ruby and Sapphire Remakes are finally coming XD


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2014)

Conditionally banned. If there aren't Sceptile/Swampert mega evolutions, you're banned. But if there are, you're off the hook...


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2014)

Banned because Toshiro Mifune


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2014)

Banned because Tiramisu Muffin


----------



## CainWolf (May 10, 2014)

Banned for being the 15496st person to post on this thread.


----------



## toxapex (May 10, 2014)

Banned because I thought Knox is the void knight


----------



## Sumia (May 10, 2014)

Banned because your sclera looks sick -


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2014)

Banned because circle avatar


----------



## Sumia (May 10, 2014)

Banned because rectangle -


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2014)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## Sumia (May 10, 2014)

Banned because we are in the same boat.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2014)

Banned because get out of my boat!


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2014)

Banned because we're turning this boat around! We're going home!

(Also HAPPY BIRTHDAY)


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2014)

Banned because I'm home.

(Still on chat?)


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

Banned because cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 11, 2014)

Banned because Ninja Unicorn


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2014)

Banned because it's my birthday!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 11, 2014)

Banned because Happy Birthday


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2014)

Banned because thanks!


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 11, 2014)

Banned because you haven't updated anything.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2014)

Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 11, 2014)

Banned because your username, avatar, and user title haven't changed.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2014)

Banned because why should I change them?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

banned because lillebror cheese


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2014)

Banned because you update the CYOA, at least 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjas continue to abound


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2014)

Banned for being the target of many ninjas.


----------



## Lollipop (May 11, 2014)

Banned because I actually visited Moonlite before you were on TBT. (I saw you on GameFaqs)


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

banned because cheese balls


----------



## Lollipop (May 11, 2014)

Banned for banning people about cheese.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2014)

Banned for seeing me on gamefaqs. XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

banned because cheese sticks


----------



## Lollipop (May 11, 2014)

Banned because Swiss cheese isn't actually Swiss.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 11, 2014)

Banned because.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

banned because camembert cheese


----------



## Noah2000 (May 11, 2014)

banned because i said so


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2014)

banned because baby


----------



## toxapex (May 11, 2014)

Banned because swirlie


----------



## Sumia (May 11, 2014)

Banned because you still look sick -


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 12, 2014)

Banned because race car


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 12, 2014)

Banned because flower power


----------



## toxapex (May 12, 2014)

Banned because gracidea flower (power)


----------



## Javocado (May 12, 2014)

Banned for kildor22 also being in your sig


----------



## toxapex (May 12, 2014)

Banned for donuts in your sig


----------



## Geneva (May 12, 2014)

Those eyes in your avatar... TOO CREEPY!

Banned.


----------



## Holla (May 12, 2014)

Banned for... That interesting avatar.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2014)

Banned for being proud of being Canadian.


----------



## Puffy (May 12, 2014)

Banned because I saw you on GameFaqs earlier today


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2014)

Banned for stalking me!

(nah, just kidding. )


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 13, 2014)

Banned because Moonlite has a mystery.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2014)

Banned for not solving it!


----------



## toxapex (May 13, 2014)

Banned because dig up my present!


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because dig up my present!



Banned for trying to be mysterious in the contest thread.


----------



## libby2999 (May 14, 2014)

You're banned for making me sneeze!


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2014)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## Locket (May 14, 2014)

banned for making a lollipop like swirl as your avatar


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 14, 2014)

Banned for joining in march


----------



## Prisma (May 15, 2014)

Banned for being really nice


----------



## Alienfish (May 15, 2014)

banned because muffy


----------



## libby2999 (May 15, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is distracting. So is your siggy.


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2014)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 15, 2014)

Banned for joining in september


----------



## Psydye (May 15, 2014)

BANNED FOR HAVING BLUE AND GREEN CANDIES WHEN I DON'T HAVE ANY!! >8C


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2014)

Banned for reasons...


----------



## toxapex (May 16, 2014)

Banned for temporal transcendence.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 16, 2014)

banned because eye


----------



## libby2999 (May 16, 2014)

Banned because the cute avatar doesn't go well with the scary looking sig.


----------



## Kittykat364 (May 16, 2014)

banned because you joined this month


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)

Banned because you're still a Junior Member.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2014)

Banned for spoiler.


----------



## winterbones (May 16, 2014)

Banned for trapping us with the truth.


----------



## vintage-rabbit (May 16, 2014)

banned for being too cold,, haha


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 16, 2014)

Banned for being vintage.


----------



## kasane (May 17, 2014)

Banned for being a fox and a wolf at the same time


----------



## Prisma (May 17, 2014)

Banned  for being invisible


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2014)

banned because Pont l’Eveque cheese


----------



## libby2999 (May 17, 2014)

Banned because potato.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2014)

Banned because Evian Water.


----------



## libby2999 (May 17, 2014)

You're banned because I don't have a shaymin!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2014)

Banned for not having a Shaymin.


----------



## matt (May 17, 2014)

banned for saying Jesus


----------



## libby2999 (May 17, 2014)

AH ninja'd

Banned because I don't know what ACbay is.


----------



## toxapex (May 17, 2014)

Banned for not quite being mister 3000


----------



## libby2999 (May 17, 2014)

Banned for eye.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 17, 2014)

Banned because libby2999


----------



## Psydye (May 17, 2014)

Banned for my entertainment! C:


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2014)

Banned for being curious.


----------



## Marii (May 17, 2014)

banned because your username is SO last year


----------



## toxapex (May 17, 2014)

Banned because you're looking for Diana


----------



## CR33P (May 18, 2014)

banned for not having swag


----------



## toxapex (May 18, 2014)

BANNED FO THINKIN YOU KNO SWAGGA. YOU MIGHT GOTZ SWAG BUT U AINT GOTS SWAGGA


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

Banned for YELLOW EYES


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2014)

Banned for being awake.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

banned for that ridiculous avatar


----------



## Puffy (May 18, 2014)

Banned for having AC:LGTTC  3 days before the Doomsday


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

banned because nobody will play it with me


----------



## toxapex (May 18, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

banned because why does that matter?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 18, 2014)

Banned because unicorn


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2014)

banned for not having a unicorn avatar


----------



## Moonstone-June (May 18, 2014)

Banned for not using a capital letter or full stop.


----------



## jamie! (May 18, 2014)

^ For being a ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## libby2999 (May 19, 2014)

Banned for not sharing your food with me.


----------



## toxapex (May 19, 2014)

Banned for joining on starwars day!


----------



## Stalfos (May 19, 2014)

Banned for being excited about Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes.


----------



## toxapex (May 19, 2014)

Banned 'cause I'm a genthree-er


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

Banned for looking for Rod


----------



## toxapex (May 20, 2014)

Banned for citing John instead of "Kalossians"...


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 20, 2014)

Banned for getting the tokay eyeball.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 20, 2014)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## tessabel (May 20, 2014)

Banned for collecting too many bottlecaps


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 20, 2014)

Banned for coming up with clever things


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 21, 2014)

Banned for being stale


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 21, 2014)

Banned for a reason can not think of XD


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

Banned for having a stock icon.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Banned forgetting Papi. I miss him. :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2014)

banned because havarti cheese


----------



## libby2999 (May 21, 2014)

Banned because you changed your avatar recently.


----------



## toxapex (May 21, 2014)

Banned because you have no avatar to change.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 21, 2014)

Banned for crossed eyes.


----------



## Balverine (May 21, 2014)

Banned for too much salt.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 21, 2014)

Banned for being the hero of Oakvale.


----------



## libby2999 (May 21, 2014)

Banned because it's hot out today.


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2014)

Banned for being new.


----------



## libby2999 (May 21, 2014)

Banned for mistaking me to be new! I'm just too lazy to add an avatar.


----------



## Puffy (May 21, 2014)

Banned for having 4 numbers in your username


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2014)

Banned for being in the same timezone as I.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 21, 2014)

Banned for being so mysterious


----------



## Rodeo (May 21, 2014)

Banned for being stale.


----------



## Balverine (May 21, 2014)

Banned for wandering


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2014)

Banned for joining last month.

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 21, 2014)

Banned for editing a post


----------



## Balverine (May 21, 2014)

Banned for being a dragon


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 21, 2014)

Banned for being a hero.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 21, 2014)

Banned for merging characters


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Rodeo (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being a mystery.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

banned because camembert cheese


----------



## Rodeo (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having a ton of posts.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

Banned because that fat boy in your signature


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 22, 2014)

banned because 15,632nd poster


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

banned because flatchested


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 22, 2014)

banned because you cant admit that the song is addictive


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

banned because i havent even heard it bro


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 22, 2014)

banned because i gotchu


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2014)

Banned because cheese


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

Banned because your username is close to spelling June and I have exams in June.


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

^banned because you have classes during the summer


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I like Daisy more than Goldie.
And nah, we get out of school at the end of June and start up in September.


----------



## Meijin Kurito (May 22, 2014)

Banned cause I said so


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 22, 2014)

Banned for almost completing your dreamies


----------



## libby2999 (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

BANNED BC I HAVE A  SMOOTHIE


----------



## libby2999 (May 22, 2014)

Banned for not sharing your smoothie with me.


----------



## Puffy (May 22, 2014)

banned for Jolteon!


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being puffy


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having cake


----------



## CainWolf (May 22, 2014)

Banned for hating cake.


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

banned for banning someone based on personal preference.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for banning someone for banning me


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

BANNED FOR BANNING THE POOP KING


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having exactly 100 posts.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being a year behind.


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being a year ahead.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having a dark avatar


----------



## Puffy (May 22, 2014)

Banned for your signature being better soon


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having a flower crown


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for coveting


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

banned because oranges.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for liking Baroldd ewww lol jk


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being a Barold hater.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for dancing


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for wishing you had moves like these.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for liking Bob


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for banning people based on what villagers they like.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for abusing the ban hammer


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having two towns


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned because you did it to me before


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for squabbling


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for cutting off the top of Marco's head.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for liking Bob.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having a creepy icon : P


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for still having two towns.


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for reusing reasons for banning.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having an animated Bob avatar.


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for not having an animated icon.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for looking down upon others


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 22, 2014)

Banned for holding a gun at me


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for guns


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for mentioning guns.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having an avatar that dances too fast


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for liking a mediocre animal.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 22, 2014)

Banned for not liking a mediocre animal


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for calling animals mediocre


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having 2 Pokemon trainers.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for stalking the thread


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being you.


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for stalking me.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I said so


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I want to ban you.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for ending everything with a period


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for not ending everything with a period.


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned for critiquing grammar.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for joining close to my birthday


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned because yo birthday SUXXXX


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being rUDE


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for banning a rUDE person!


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm not


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for ripping off honey bunches of oats


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having two easter eggs.


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 22, 2014)

Banned for hardly having any posts


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for having two of the same villagers as me


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being a mystery


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 22, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for blaming me for being faster than everyone else


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Banned for sonic's sake


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned for my sake.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

(gotta go fast yo)

Banned for being slow


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Banned bc not fast enough


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I don't like olives


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Banned bc I am too good for you anyway


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm too good for all y'all.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for saying y'all


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned because of you.


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I DON'T KNOW!


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

banned because of me.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned for all posting at the same time


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned because your a Dullahan.


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Banned because i don't need a reason


----------



## oath2order (May 22, 2014)

Banned because bob


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned because gosh darnit


----------



## smb3master (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I leave with a bang!


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 22, 2014)

Banned because Bob annoyed me with his home inspections.


----------



## Balverine (May 22, 2014)

Banned because your avatar makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Olive (May 22, 2014)

Banned because I am uncomfortable with you being uncomfortable.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

Banned for not wanting Rickberglet in your life.


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

Banned for wanting Rickberglet


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

Banned because you are happy


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

Banned for having Goldie over Daisy as your avatar.


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

Banned bc goldie is awesome


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned because Goldie destroyed my flowers


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

banned because goldie waters my flowers


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned for killing the thread


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

Banned for resuscitating it.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

Banned because you can't stop replying.


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

Banned because I can't stop replying.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

Banned because you won't go to bed.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2014)

Banned for posting a lot.


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

Banned because I am going to bed.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

Banned because you're distracting me from doing finishing touches to my research paper.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2014)

Banned because why are you procrastinating?


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

Banned for being a mystery


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2014)

Banned for being repetitive.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 23, 2014)

banned because pls dont trap me


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2014)

Banned because it's too late.


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

Banned for being a mystery


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 23, 2014)

banned because have i banned you before?


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

Banned because you are clueless


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned cause it's too early for this stuff


----------



## Olive (May 23, 2014)

Banned because I have nothing better to do in the building and lurk the forums on my phone


----------



## libby2999 (May 23, 2014)

Banned for not doing my homework in your free time!


----------



## CainWolf (May 23, 2014)

Banned for not doing your own homework.


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 23, 2014)

Banned for joining in April.


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

Banned for not coming to Brazil unless you're already in Brazil, but I don't know.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 23, 2014)

Banned for stealing all the baguettes


----------



## Puffy (May 23, 2014)

Banned for having a Diamond


----------



## inlov3withmusic (May 23, 2014)

banned for having cute drawings on Deviantart


----------



## Hot (May 23, 2014)

Banned for having a number in your username.


----------



## LadyVivia (May 23, 2014)

Banned because I don't know your gender.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Banned because I don't know your gender.



Banned for changing your avatar again.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 23, 2014)

Banned because your  egg is surrounded by birthstones


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned because your title is pointing suspiciously


----------



## Puffy (May 23, 2014)

Banned for being a hero


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned for having two mailboxes


----------



## smb3master (May 23, 2014)

Banned because your Friend Code equals 62.


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned for having too many 1s in your fc


----------



## smb3master (May 23, 2014)

Banned because you have too many 9s in your FC.


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned for having a yoshi egg


----------



## smb3master (May 23, 2014)

Banned for hating Yoshi's.


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned for being the only other person here


----------



## smb3master (May 23, 2014)

Banned for joining the same month as me.


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned cause the thread is dead


----------



## smb3master (May 23, 2014)

Banned because you made me kill it.


----------



## Blu Rose (May 23, 2014)

Banned for killing this thread.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

Banned for spelling "blue" as "blu."


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned for criticizing


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

Banned for having Beardo.


----------



## Balverine (May 23, 2014)

Banned for bagging on glorious moustaches


----------



## smb3master (May 23, 2014)

Banned for liking glorious mustaches.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 23, 2014)

Banned for being a master at SMB3.


----------



## smb3master (May 24, 2014)

Banned for getting the 15786th post.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 24, 2014)

Banned for playing Call of Duty and Gran Turismo.


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

Banned for having some of the same villagers as me


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

banned because snk


----------



## Rodeo (May 24, 2014)

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

banned because you made your account right after my bday


----------



## Rodeo (May 24, 2014)

Awwww, happy belated birthday!
Banned for having too many cakes.


----------



## smb3master (May 24, 2014)

Banned for having no cakes.


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Banned for egg


----------



## smb3master (May 24, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar a lot.


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Banned because yes


----------



## smb3master (May 24, 2014)

Banned because no.


----------



## libby2999 (May 24, 2014)

Banned because dancing purple kitty!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

banned for jolteon


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

Banned because sylveon >3<


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

banned because marco is about to shoot me..

(i assume thats marco because freckles..)


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Banned because you dont come to Brazil


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> banned because marco is about to shoot me..
> 
> (i assume thats marco because freckles..)



(Yes, my precious babe)

Banned for having so much pink


----------



## libby2999 (May 24, 2014)

Banned because it's really hot today.


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Banned because 2999


----------



## libby2999 (May 24, 2014)

Banned for banning me because of 2999


----------



## Puffy (May 24, 2014)

Banned for having a time converter


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

Banned for having a flower crown


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Banned because 4999


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

Banned for saying attack on titanium


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Banned because dangling grandpa


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to go to work


----------



## iamstalecupcakes (May 24, 2014)

Banned for not being hard-working


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 24, 2014)

banned for being stale 

:c


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Banned because h


----------



## libby2999 (May 24, 2014)

Banned for having cake and I don't have any.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 24, 2014)

banned for being a Pokemon.


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

Banned for wanting a beautiful world


----------



## LadyVivia (May 24, 2014)

Banned cuz am jealous of dat siggy


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 24, 2014)

banned because come bak 2 me


----------



## Balverine (May 24, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is doing too many crazy things


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

Banned for joining a day before by birthday


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 24, 2014)

banned for having too much candy.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

BANNED FOR NO CANDY 


OHHHH


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2014)

Banned for not sharing your candy!


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 24, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE SO WHAT


hahapundouseeit


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2014)

Banned for being _soo punny_!


----------



## Hot (May 24, 2014)

Banned for still being empty.


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 25, 2014)

BANNED BCOS EGGIES


----------



## Balverine (May 25, 2014)

Banned because all caps


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 25, 2014)

Banned for not wanting to be banned. :^)


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2014)

Banned for burrrning.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 25, 2014)

Banned for having a deep title.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2014)

Banned for adopting Phil, Cranston, Flora, Diana, Kitt, Celia, Tank, and Static off me.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 25, 2014)

Banned because you won't shut up.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2014)

Banned for not supporting Good Burger on ice.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 25, 2014)

Banned for not supporting the Rickberglet movement in hopes that Rickberglet is added in the next Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

Banned because chevre cheese


----------



## Balverine (May 25, 2014)

Banned for having a cherry


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 25, 2014)

Banned for being at a party that was hoppin'.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

banned because gouda cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 25, 2014)

Banned because blueberry muffins.


----------



## Balverine (May 25, 2014)

Banned because blue feather


----------



## Olive (May 25, 2014)

Banned because cake.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2014)

banned because poop


----------



## toxapex (May 28, 2014)

Banned because nobody's responded in three days!


----------



## Balverine (May 28, 2014)

Banned for reviving the thread


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 28, 2014)

banned because it should've been you


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 29, 2014)

banned because everything is awesome


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 29, 2014)

Banned because "I will give him an offer he can't refuse."


----------



## MayorAqua (May 29, 2014)

^ Banned for banning someone.


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2014)

Banned for joining recently.


----------



## Balverine (May 30, 2014)

Banned for having a dark avatar


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for having a dark avatar



Banned for having a dancing signature.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 30, 2014)

Banned for using a year in his username


----------



## Balverine (May 30, 2014)

Banned for having two pears


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 30, 2014)

BANNED for not having the letter 't' in your username.


----------



## toxapex (May 31, 2014)

Banned because the last guy did have the letter t in their username


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 31, 2014)

Banned for having the letter t in your username


----------



## tinytaylor (May 31, 2014)

banned for queen bey not being your signature


----------



## cannedcommunism (May 31, 2014)

Banned because you're tiny.


----------



## tinytaylor (May 31, 2014)

banned because you're not :l


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

banned for being tiny


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 1, 2014)

banned for bullying


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned for polaka dot tanks


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2014)

banned because roquefort cheese


----------



## Myst (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned for cheesy reasons.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned for being too mysterious.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned for having so many spoilers


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned because spoilerception not good enough for you?


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

banned for being a fox and a wolf


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned because we can see what you used to color your user title.


----------



## Olive (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned because i can


----------



## Capella (Jun 1, 2014)

banned for being a monarch


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 1, 2014)

Banned cuz i say so


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned for not sharing all those TBT Bells with all of us here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

banned because bell cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 2, 2014)

banned for stealing handcuffs off the police


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2014)

banned for cheesecakes


----------



## toxapex (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned for being the cuffin' man


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned for making a nursery rhyme joke.


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2014)

banned for having a new leaf pic as your avatar (lucky)

EDIT: oops late but still the same ban


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned for having Zucker as a dreamy, but not Marina.


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2014)

ChalkZoned said:


> Banned for having Zucker as a dreamy, but not Marina.



banned for not looking at my sig to see why i have Zucker as a dreamie not Marina


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned because who has time to click buttons nowadays... >_> XD


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2014)

banned  for posting nonsense that wasnt my fault


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned because I'M A SCATMAN!


----------



## Balverine (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned for being a scatman?


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned for being a weaboo too.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

banned for havin cake


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 2, 2014)

banned for shaky gleaming eyes


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned for using the same thing in another thread. XD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 2, 2014)

banned because im glad you noticed


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 2, 2014)

Banned because I am disrespecting your NN ID anyways.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because hw dar u


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned for misspellings ^_^


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because I meant to do that duh >.> XD


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned because I apparently can't understand humor. XD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because I'll be the most sarcastic person you'll ever meet


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned because you will have to compete with my history teacher.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because i meant that sarcastically


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned because I still can't seem to get these jokes. xD


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because gomen nasai


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned because Japanese.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned for having zero bells


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned for not putting your bells in the ABD


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

banned for being in a no chalk zone


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned for calling people peasants.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because are people not peasants?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because cakes


----------



## Nightray (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned because you might know where the muffin man is


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because im the muffin man


----------



## Nightray (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because i demand a buttered muffin


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because yo got one


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because Isotopes are variants of a particular chemical element such that, while all isotopes of a given element have the same number of protons in each atom, they differ in neutron number. The term isotope is formed from the Greek roots isos (ἴσος "equal") and topos (τόπος "place"), meaning "the same place". Thus, different isotopes of a single element occupy the same position on the periodic table. The number of protons within the atom's nucleus is called atomic number and is equal to the number of electrons in the neutral (un-ionized) atom. Each atomic number identifies a specific element, but not the isotope; an atom of a given element may have a wide range in its number of neutrons. The number of nucleons (both protons and neutrons) in the nucleus is the atom's mass number, and each isotope of a given element has a different mass number.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because who doesn't know that


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 3, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> banned because who doesn't know that



banned cuz i didnt know, bc wikipedia duh


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

in that case, banned because ctrl+c ctrl+v


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 3, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> in that case, banned because ctrl+c ctrl+v



banned cuz right click: copy right click: paste


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

banned because too mainstream


----------



## Balverine (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned because not yet


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

banned for dying without anyone knowing


----------



## Balverine (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned because how dare you


----------



## elesa (Jun 3, 2014)

BANNED FOR HAVING SNAKE (I WANT HIM)


----------



## SteveyTaco (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned for wanting Snake


----------



## Balverine (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned for not liking pie


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

Banned for liking Attack on Titan.


----------



## Rowebear (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for not liking Attack On Titan.


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for liking K-pop (even though it is amazing. Shhh.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

banned because not liking my sig


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for liking Fat Boys.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jun 4, 2014)

^ Banned for being a chicken!


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for not being a forest fox


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

also i dont like fat boys lol

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 4, 2014)

banned for not believing that I'm 8


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2014)

banned because you are not allowed to drink beer


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned because beer is nasty


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned because I agree


----------



## SteveyTaco (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned because people drink it anyways and so will you


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

banned because how will you know, u dnt knw me, u dnt ctrl mi lyf


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

baneed for thinking i was a girl


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for being shiny.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

banned for not being shiny


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for quoting yourself.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for having to many collectibles


----------



## Marii (Jun 4, 2014)

banned for having a signature that's too big


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for ninja


----------



## Mario. (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned because i said so


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 4, 2014)

banned cuz i said that already


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned because it's overused and everybody's said it by now.


----------



## Mario. (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for having spoiler in your sig


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for having Pikachu on your profile pic. (that's how you spell it right?)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for being doubtful


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for Kalos


----------



## SteveyTaco (Jun 4, 2014)

BAND for kindness being the key


----------



## Balverine (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for saying band


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned for not being a band nerd


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 4, 2014)

Banned because banded


----------



## ChalkZoned (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned because not enough Mekakucity Actors


----------



## Myst (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned for being offline.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 5, 2014)

banned for making your account in 2014 and using 2013 in your username.


----------



## Puffy (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned for no avatar


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 5, 2014)

banned because fukawa


----------



## Myst (Jun 5, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> banned because fukawa



Banned for awesome signature.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned for smelling like soup.


----------



## Myst (Jun 5, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned for smelling like soup.



Banned because I'm eating soup right now!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm eating soup right now!



banned for eating soup at the same time as me


----------



## Player1won (Jun 5, 2014)

Banned for using Comic Sans in your signature.


----------



## matt (Jun 5, 2014)

Player1won said:


> Banned for using Comic Sans in your signature.



Banned for life


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for not banning comic sans guy for life and death.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 9, 2014)

banned cuz that guy is ugly


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

BANNED BCOS UR EGGS ARE FAKE


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because so many candies


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for potatoes.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because cake


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

banned because feathers


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because eggs.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

banned because weird avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because Queen Bey is not weird!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because no she is not


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for being a muffin man


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for peach-y


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for being a muffin; too many ppl wil try to eat you


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for counting in your username.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for making me stay up so late on a school night for roleplay. :3


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because your up late yourself and here in 'Murica it's 6 PM.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for not appreciating that it is 23:07 in England and I have a day full of English and Maths tomorrow @_@


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because I am so sorry, stupid school hours. At least I have summer starting on FRIDAY! YASSSSSS!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for rubbing in that America has different holidays, we don't have summer vacation (the 6 weeks) until ages away TT_TT Still so much school... And tests, it's test month...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for thinking I meant that and that I can be on at a decent time for you.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for not understanding that I do understand what you meant and I appreciate it. Putting 'banned' is part of the game after all. ^_^


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for using ^


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for hurting my feelings.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for having Medusa in your avatar =3=


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because that's not even Medusa.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because it IS Medusa.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because no it's not, where are the snakes?


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because IT IS MEDUSA!
http://souleater.wikia.com/wiki/Medusa_Gorgon


Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

banned because frozen pizza


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned because oh anime


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

banned because uwotm8


----------



## Marii (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for being confusing


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for having lime green in your sig


----------



## Marii (Jun 9, 2014)

banned because kanye


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for being a certified potato


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

banned because bob


----------



## Capella (Jun 9, 2014)

banned for throwing things in a room


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 9, 2014)

banned bc cheese not specified


----------



## Balverine (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for disembodied heads


----------



## Pirate (Jun 9, 2014)

Banned for dancing around instead of killing titans!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Banned for having 2 of my dreamies in your town.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2014)

Banned for banning other people


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

banned because cakes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 10, 2014)

Banned because Cherry


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

banned because Jesus


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2014)

Banned for strange mustache


----------



## Puffy (Jun 10, 2014)

Banned for AoT


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

banned because gruyere cheese


----------



## Beardo (Jun 10, 2014)

You're banned for being creepy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

banned because beardo is more creep


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

banned for not being the cupcake man


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2014)

Banned for having too many twos in your FC


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2014)

banned because chevre cheeeeeeese


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for uh


----------



## Puffy (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for err


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2014)

banned for sheep


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for muffins


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2014)

banned for stilton cheese


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for having collectibles.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for having a cute sig


----------



## Pokemonprime (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for anime overload


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for 108 posts


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for banning people!


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for pointing out my authority!


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite as of now. =P


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because ergh


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because [insert reason here].


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because I just wasted several seconds of your life


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 11, 2014)

Flop said:


> Banned because I just wasted several seconds of your life



banned because correct.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because of amazing art


----------



## Balverine (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because of pastels


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because Do it, Reiner


----------



## Byngo (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because *FLIP*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for being *too awesome*


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Natty said:


> Banned because *FLIP*



Banned because *#SHOTSFIRED*

- - - Post Merge - - -



typhoonmoore said:


> Banned for being *too awesome*



Banned because we missed you


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

Psssshhhh, no one missed me x3

Banned for being too amazing.


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for thank you xD


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

banned for only knowing how to splash


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

Bannededededededededed becuz xD


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> banned for only knowing how to splash



Banned because Flail at level 30, peasant.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for evolving into the worst pokemon ever (Siebold's stupid gyarados killed me like 40 times)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 11, 2014)

banned because gyarados is magical

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Banned because Flail at level 30, peasant.


30 whole levels with an exp. share


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 11, 2014)

banned for joining in dec


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for your mayor being too awesome


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 11, 2014)

banned because i have better brows than you.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because eyebrows.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned because Stocking


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 11, 2014)

banned because magical girl


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for too OP eyes in signature.


----------



## Flop (Jun 11, 2014)

Banned for username what


----------



## Hot (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because post count rule revision.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

Genocider_Obama said:


> Banned for too OP eyes in signature.



huh



Cold said:


> Banned because post count rule revision.



banned because you don't like my coloring style


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Cold said:


> Banned because post count rule revision.



Banned because they shouldn't have done that


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because Flail Sweep.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

Flop said:


> Banned because they shouldn't have done that



banned because what happened


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

banned for getting so many bells in  a short period of time omg


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

banned bc the right eye is missing bottom lashes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for somehow always ninjaing me


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

kayne


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because people love me


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

banned 4 same reason seriously how you get so much


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because oh holy crap you're right


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

Capella said:


> banned 4 same reason seriously how you get so much





Flop said:


> Banned because oh holy crap you're right



both of you are banned because they were hidden in my wallet and ive been saving them >~>


----------



## Hot (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because there's nothing here. Look somewhere else bro.


----------



## Cou (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for oh!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

Cold said:


> Banned because there's nothing here. Look somewhere else bro.



you wasted 0.4 seconds of my life, you.



Cou said:


> Banned for oh!



banned for liking one piece


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because chevre cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

banned fior being too nice to me
bleh not fixing


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because I miss yo u


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

bANNED for cHAnging your name :"(


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because awesomeperson1 is not that creative, as someone told me :<


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because you take other peopels advice too seriously, if you liked awesomeperson1 then you should have kepted it


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because creamcheese


----------



## snacklesnap (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because signature take a whole new meaning to BDSM


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

banned for joining an odd amount of days ago


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because ergh


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because Flop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because cakecheese


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because pomegranates.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because yuck


----------



## Capella (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because muffins


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because yall makin me hungry


----------



## Libra (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is too cute. <3


----------



## Balverine (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because OBJECTION!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because gamle ole cheese


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because Frank Zappa


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because he is awesome


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because yeah he kind of is


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because sorte sara cheese


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because what's with you and cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because lillebror cheese


----------



## Flop (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because I bet you just google cheeses


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because im not


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because yolo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2014)

banned because not banning for cheese also banned for brie cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for being a timelord.


----------



## Locket (Jun 12, 2014)

banned for 1,097 posts


----------



## Pirate (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for chasing their tail.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

banned for you avatar not having anything to do with starfire

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for being a ninja


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

banned for kayne


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for cats. I hate cats.


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for hating Cats


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 12, 2014)

banned for not being a dog person


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for being a tiny Taylor. You should be ashamed


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for not loving enough.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for having cats in your avatar


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for Cat discrimination.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for having a teal user title


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for not having a teal usertitle


----------



## SteveyTaco (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned because that party was hoppin


----------



## f11 (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Balverine (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 12, 2014)

Banned for freckled Jesus. ;--;


----------



## Rumblethumps (Jun 13, 2014)

Banned for having a really cute sig >_>


----------



## Flop (Jun 13, 2014)

Banned for Kirby


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 13, 2014)

banned for not stating the percentage of floppiness in
comparison to previous floppiness.


----------



## toxapex (Jun 13, 2014)

Banned because floppiness is a strange and immeasurable force. When you become more floppy, it's not really a choice... you kinda just know, you know?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

banned because Limburger cheese


----------



## Hot (Jun 13, 2014)

Banned because ど.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2014)

banned because joining one day after my birthday


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 13, 2014)

banned bc tacos


----------



## tessabel (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned because she thinks tacos are better than burritos


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 14, 2014)

banned for not thinking tacos are better than burritos 
unless they're chipotle burritos


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for too many Kanye's


----------



## Capella (Jun 14, 2014)

banned for touching butts


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 14, 2014)

banned because u knoe u lyk dat


----------



## Libra (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned because you were already banned and your avatar is still too cute. <3


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for being a Libra


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

banned for not posting here when I had 665 posts so I could permaban you with the power of 666...
do you know how difficult it is to get a favor from the dark lord any other time?


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for worshipping the Dark Lord, Jesus Christ


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 14, 2014)

banned for booty touching


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 14, 2014)

banned for assisting me in passing kiss's top poster mark for the day


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

banned because whisky cheese


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for Sig being too kinky


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

banned because gouda cheese


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned because your birthday is on December 26th.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned because you joined on December 27th


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for getting the date wrong


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for Bob.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for being hot


----------



## MrDerpyDino (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for have an undead dog in your town.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for Stitches


----------



## Hot (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for being too hot


----------



## Hikari (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for touching butts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

banned because edamer cheese

- - - Post Merge - - -

also my bday is dec 27th but yea


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 14, 2014)

banned for having 802 bells


----------



## Hikari (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for having a Pinwheel.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 14, 2014)

banned cus feathers


----------



## Limon (Jun 14, 2014)

banned for joining 15 days before Halloween.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for having KK slider in your sig. Hes too sacred for sigs.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned because Sylveon (is that spelled right??)


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for being *AWESOME*


----------



## Byngo (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for being *SUPERNICE*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for giving out lame bans


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 14, 2014)

Ur banned because i said so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> Banned for having a Pinwheel.



pie.


----------



## MrDerpyDino (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for having a friendcode that has the number "8"


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 14, 2014)

Banned for using a cake as a keeping forever icon
( idk -u-)


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 14, 2014)

banned for: 

-because i said so
-because i said so
-because i said so
-because i said so and


Because I Said so.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jun 15, 2014)

Banned because you banned someone because you said so.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

banned because chocolate cheesecake


----------



## nard (Jun 15, 2014)

Banned because of red-handcuff throwing.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jun 15, 2014)

Banned for wanting to find a tanuki who is a criminal mastermind.

Redd the fox is actually a really nice guy, I mean, he sold me that Triforce for 20,000 when I would've gotten it from Nook for 10,000!

WHAT AN _AMAZING_ DEAL, AMIRITE?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 15, 2014)

banned because pepper jack > everything


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 15, 2014)

Banned for making me hungry constantly.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 15, 2014)

banned because burgers suck


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 15, 2014)

you're banned bc kanye west


----------



## matt (Jun 15, 2014)

Banned for banning banned people


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 15, 2014)

banned for not being original


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 15, 2014)

Banned for not being original


----------



## Balverine (Jun 15, 2014)

Banned for so many colors


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2014)

banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## MrDerpyDino (Jun 15, 2014)

Banned for telling me to "freak out!" and not capitalizing "Freak."


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 15, 2014)

banned for being the derpy kind of dino


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2014)

Kanye West bans you


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

shh lil leo I am kanye


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 16, 2014)

Banned for still too many Kanye's


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

banned bc braidable chin hairs


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 16, 2014)

Banned for collectibles


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 16, 2014)

banned for touching butts


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2014)

banned because candy


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (Jun 16, 2014)

banned for sharing my birth month B)


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 16, 2014)

Banned cause Obama


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 16, 2014)

banned for touching butts


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 16, 2014)

Banned for double name


----------



## Wabty (Jun 16, 2014)

banned for sexual harassment


----------



## Byngo (Jun 16, 2014)

Banned because caps lock in other threads


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 16, 2014)

banned bc Bianca and Sydney


----------



## Geoni (Jun 17, 2014)

Evicted for only having 2 bells and not being able to pay the rent.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 17, 2014)

Banned for joining today


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 17, 2014)

banned because i love brushing my teeth with dirt


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 17, 2014)

banned for that


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 17, 2014)

Banned for being a sandwich.


----------



## Wabty (Jun 17, 2014)

banned for posting too much


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 17, 2014)

Banned for koi fish or whatever those fish are


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jun 17, 2014)

you;re banned for burning my rug


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

banned because bechamel sauce


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 17, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

banne dbecause you must be bored


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 17, 2014)

banned because you might be correct


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

banned because ramen


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 17, 2014)

banned because i like eating mah skin.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2014)

banned because hyper bunny


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 17, 2014)

baned for. 
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
spam
sandwich.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2014)

Banned for spamming


----------



## Balverine (Jun 17, 2014)

Banned because your avatar concerns me


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned becuz you posted at 8:45pm.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2014)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned because lucys feet smell like fritos (They really do!)


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

banned for odd feet sniffing


----------



## Hikari (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned for being tiny.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned for having a cute username and avatar


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned for crushing on a picture and words.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned for being a member XD


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

banned for having yellow text in your signature


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned for keeping Merengue. BTW it's GOLD


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 18, 2014)

banned bc it's not 24 karat


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned because it is 24 karat


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for not including Del.


----------



## Fia (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned bc they like to use Comic Sans.


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for hating comic sans.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for liking apples


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for hating that I like apples.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for hating me hate you liking apples


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

banned for not being a neutral stage


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

banned for being 2 golden


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for terrible grammar.
BANNED FOR NINJA'N ME.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for banning me befuddled Im too golden

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg no autocorrect XD


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

banned for being an APPLE


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

:O

IMMA GOLDEN APPLE!!!


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

im sorry unbanned go ahead & ban me my lord


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for eternity


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

banned for being harsh


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for being new.


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

look man you can't do that I'm gonna have to have u banned for that


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for banning people that ban you for being new


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

banned because goldenapple is on a rampage and someone has to stop him


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm a girl.   ._.


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sorry forgive me miss apple.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll forgive you if you let me shoot you with a rifle


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

no banned


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for not letting me shoot you


----------



## Isabella (Jun 19, 2014)

banned for violence


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Smith (Jun 19, 2014)

banned for being a scrub


----------



## Flop (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for not having your sig centered


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 19, 2014)

Banned for being Flop.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2014)

banned for having a shiny apple as an avatar


----------



## Hot (Jun 21, 2014)

Banned for being overly dramatic.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2014)

banned for changing your name from "Cold" to "Hot"


----------



## Hot (Jun 21, 2014)

Banned for using Pixlr.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 22, 2014)

Banned because I love you


----------



## MrDerpyDino (Jun 22, 2014)

Banned because you don't love me.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 22, 2014)

Banned for banning the unicorn for not loving you for using pixlr.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 22, 2014)

Banned for loving bunnies.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 22, 2014)

banned for having an unusually large strawberry
in your avatar


----------



## Pirate (Jun 22, 2014)

Banned for making me laugh and putting the song from your sig in my head.


----------



## toxapex (Jun 22, 2014)

Banned because why wouldn't you want that song in your head?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 22, 2014)

banned for having good taste in music o:


----------



## f11 (Jun 22, 2014)

Banned for also having good taste in music


----------



## Coos (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned for not letting me shoot em!!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

banned for being mrs steal yo fruit


----------



## mob (Jun 25, 2014)

banned for the kanye west sig


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned because sun conure


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned for changing your username. TBH, I liked Lunatic


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned because I was tired of Lunatic


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned because okay

(I'm actually planning to change my username and I'm bugging other TBTers for bells)


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned because of begging for TBT bells


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned because you don't understand how it is to be poor.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 25, 2014)

banned because you're poor


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned for prejudice

(I'm really not poor, but I have like zero TBT bells.)


----------



## Byngo (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned for sympathy seeking


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned for is that a whale or a penguin?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 25, 2014)

You are a sandwich. We don't like sandwiches.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned for having a freaky dancing cat in their sig.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned for having good villagers.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 25, 2014)

Banned for being in a pickle


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

banned for not having a dancing avatar anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops signature i mean


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 25, 2014)

banned because my belly's full of pizza


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 25, 2014)

banned for being gone for like 10 yrz


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for using that wonderful meme


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 26, 2014)

BANNED FOR BANNING.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for that John Travolta creature in your avatar


----------



## f11 (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for being in a pickle.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for wat


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for everything.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for being an apple.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

Pshh...banned for hating on apples


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for liking apples


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because unicorn.


----------



## unravel (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because 122 post


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned becaus you took my waffles.


----------



## unravel (Jun 26, 2014)

banned because that anime guy is ugly


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for taking my waffles and flaunting that you did :/


----------



## Flop (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for making a big miss steak


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because of Magikarp.


----------



## Flop (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because seriously what's with the steak, guys


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because he's/she's psyched out.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2014)

banned because gouda cheese


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because mozzarella cheese.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because of Kira...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because I'm L, not Kira.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because you're L


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because of that "lucky item"...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because kittens.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 26, 2014)

Is it a fox or a wolf?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## AppleCracker (Jun 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Banned because what do you mean?



Your username is fox wold and I don't know what you are. A fox or a wolf? Anyways, your banned for questioning me.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for banning me for questioning you.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for banning someone for asking an innocent question


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for having a ugly/delicious avatar O.O


----------



## ZOriginalAnimal (Jun 26, 2014)

^Banned for not being online


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for the too cute avatar


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for a pretty flower

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZOriginalAnimal said:


> ^Banned for not being online



and i am online

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am invisible


----------



## Balverine (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for being invisible


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2014)

banned because you don't get it(and I don't think you would understand why)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for setting stars on fire.


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for seeing you so much in the basement


----------



## Locket (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for being a Sid


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for refusing to be a guy.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned for having a sassy user title


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 26, 2014)

banned for not specifying that the apples 
in which you like are yellow


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 26, 2014)

Banned because steak in your avatar looks like a peanut.


----------



## Seoul (Jun 26, 2014)

banned because your icon is too cute


----------



## oath2order (Jun 27, 2014)

BANNED FOR CHEVRE SHE'S TOO CUTE.


----------



## toxapex (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for having OVER 9000 posts. 

...I'll show myself out...


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for showing yourself out before
I told you to


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for?whatever your signature is.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

^ banned for being L


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for being a junior member.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for banning someone who banned you, thus starting a banception


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned because I did not start it. The banception has been going since 2006.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for being the reason for the pause of 
"banception" tisk tisk


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for the sig.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for taking over my LoZ game

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for banning himself


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for being not as default as stated


----------



## Sid2125 (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for being tiny


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for being a dingdong


----------



## AlphaWolf (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for having Bangle as one of his/her dreamies.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 27, 2014)

Ninja'd

Banned for the creepy stare of Micky Mouse.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for having an odd amount of vowels 
in your username


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

banned because I have the power to get skipped over and not be banned :')


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

banned because I took that power away from you :,)


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

banned because you took that power away from me :')


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned because you have a white flower thingy


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for being luigi


----------



## Balverine (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## Pirate (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for having an adorable signature.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for cuteness


----------



## Locket (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for being Commander


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for being star fire and your username not
being teen titans related :,(


----------



## Balverine (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is gone


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

banned because ive never seen attack on titan so yeah


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for not seeing attack on titan


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for antagonizing me :'l


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for overuse of flowers


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for getting in before i could


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for banning me for banning someone else


----------



## Locket (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for joining 4 days ago


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for having cake


----------



## Locket (Jun 27, 2014)

tinytaylor said:


> banned for being star fire and your username not
> being teen titans related :,(



it was decided different
P.S. banned for not seeing how cheap it is

- - - Post Merge - - -

cake is 29 bells


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for being cheap


----------



## Locket (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for saying that i am cheap, it is the only cake in the shop, there is no more chocolate


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for saying there is no more chocolate.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for butt fruit


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for having an awesome giveaway


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for drawing your life


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 27, 2014)

Banned for something


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 27, 2014)

banned for letting punchy leave


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for being the conductor of the poop train.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for too many 2s in your info under username


----------



## Flop (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for Yellowstone Club ;D  *high five*


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for turning 18 today


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned because <3


----------



## Crobatman45 (Jun 28, 2014)

BAnned for being banned.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned because do I know you


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

nanned for <3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for nanned


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for being a shiny sandwich


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for setting a star on fire.


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for saying that twice


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned because she can.


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for quoting Lady Gaga


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for being sassy.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for making me want to watch Soul Eater again.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for excessive use of purple


----------



## Balverine (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned because your signature is weirding me out


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for being weirded out by bae </3


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for having no avatar


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for that orange font color!


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for being a orange font hater!


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for having an uncentered signature


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for hating on the siggy

_I Att have one ordered ._


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> banned for that orange font color!



you don't know what my friends little sister is goin through

- - - Post Merge - - -



AppleDapple said:


> Banned for hating on the siggy
> 
> _I Att have one ordered ._



banned for silver font


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned For That Avatar.


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for not seeing that i didnt make it


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

BANNED FOR NOT HAVING THE NUMBER 9 IN UR FC!


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for not understanding that it was random


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2014)

banned because maasdamer cheese


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for your signature


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2014)

banned because you obviously haven't seen the film :/


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for that December Birthstone that i want.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for Yurippe giving me them Angel Beats feels...


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned because of Soul Eater


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for secretly being a witch.


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for being a Shepard


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned because of being a Senior Member.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

_Banned for bad Grammar _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for being mean to Kanade.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

_Banned for making me feel sad _


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for making me feel bad because I made you feel bad.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for talking to someone that said that my grammar is bad.

That's because I'm spanish, dmmt.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 28, 2014)

_Ban for making me feel guilty :*( Sorry ._


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 28, 2014)

np

Banned for being an apple.


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for joining earlier in da month


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for cake


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

banned for not seeing cake is sold for 29 bells


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned for being a shining star.


----------



## Locket (Jun 28, 2014)

was that a complement? banned for being a queen of snakes, I hate snakes, sooo scary


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 28, 2014)

Banned because Voldemort


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for speaking "he who should not be named" name


----------



## katelynross (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned because youre insane


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned because so many 5s in info under username.


----------



## Titi (Jun 29, 2014)

You're banned for having an obnoxious username.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for using the word obnoxious


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for long username.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for having a username that I can't pronounce


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for that dog

- - - Post Merge - - -



420blazeityoloswag4jesus said:


> Banned because Voldemort



Voldemort is awesome

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for speaking "he who should not be named" name



Who cares, I thought this was the Muggle world!


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 29, 2014)

_Banned for using black font, so not cool! _


----------



## Hot (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for rhyming.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for commenting on my rhymes


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for banning him for commenting on your rhymes, which he didn't exactly comment on.


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

banned because i dont belive in YOLO


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for writing in that horrid gold brown


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for calling Gold ugly


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for using the awesome power of the colour gold


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for being "insane" ( we spell color different, if i spell color this way: colour, it marks is wrong)


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for correcting proper spelling


----------



## Balverine (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned because what's up with your user title


----------



## nard (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned because of having all of your dreamies! D:


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

banned because Tom Nook is Nook's Homes


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for joining before me


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for always typing like that


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for Not having a siggy


----------



## Locket (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for banning me for joining before you


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned because applesauce


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for a train that smells of poop. Dats insane.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for thinking it smells like poop because it doesn't
also does my thing say insanely default or is it just a cluster****?


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned because your on the new pork city stage in smash bros (i hate that stage)
(you know, because your avatar is an ultimate chimera?)


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for hating New Pork City


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for liking new pork city


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for spartan doctors


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for not knowing who Karen Gillan is


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for karen gillan


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for Jenna Louise and Matt not being together


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for Whovian references


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for being a beatle


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for poop


----------



## Beardo (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for blaming a beatle


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for telling the postman to wait


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for being insane


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for having 3 birth months


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for avatar


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for diamond


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for tbt bells


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for having more posts then me


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for signing up to tbt less than a week ago


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for failing to have a Nicki Minaj gif in your sig.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for lucky


----------



## Balverine (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned having Charlise


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 29, 2014)

it is a true sin i admit

banned for giving me marco feels


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 29, 2014)

banned for having marco feels


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for banning me for my emotions


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for having emotions


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned because you may or may not have the same name as my local chinese restaurant manager.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for having a monster of a username. But also praised for combining everything.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for being in a pickle


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for banning pickles


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for banning me for banning pickles


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for having the word poop in sig.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for .gif avatar.


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

You're banned for not having a .gif avatar. HAH!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for comebacks.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 30, 2014)

banned because Mario kart


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for swag.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for basketball anime


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for Beatle.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for having peaches as a native fruit


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for Freddie Mercury gif.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for tbt bells


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for joining on January 8.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for joining this month


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for having Marshal.


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for making fun of my eyebrows.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for .gif avatar.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for responding before me


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for post #16514


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for snacks


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for Lannisters.


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned cause your avatar & signature has no colours


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for wanting Marshal.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for using marshal as a banning excuse twice


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for April Birthstone.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for having the coolest fruit


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for mudkip


----------



## mstout (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for a creepy signature


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for comic sans


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for posting before i could


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

you're banned for popping berries


----------



## mstout (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for too much animation


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for a cute avatar


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for liking Rosalina.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for *NOT* liking rosalina


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

banned because of mudkip


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned because tumblr


----------



## Balverine (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for holding up the postman


----------



## Locket (Jun 30, 2014)

banned fro the cute picture


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for two cakes


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 30, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU PEOPLE HATE MUDKIPS


----------



## Locket (Jun 30, 2014)

banned fro loving Rosalina

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> banned for two cakes



they are 29 bells


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> banned fro loving Rosalina
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


i know

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for harry potter


----------



## Locket (Jun 30, 2014)

John Lennon said:


> i know
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> banned for harry potter


Banned fro insulting Harry Potter in front of me


----------



## nard (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for setting fire to stars. Nuu, star fire! ;~;


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for being too fast


----------



## nard (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for being too slow~


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for piplup


----------



## nard (Jun 30, 2014)

Bannned for being late in your post about Berry Pop. :l


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for being out of subject


----------



## Locket (Jun 30, 2014)

late


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for liking Harry Potter.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for not buying more snacks when you feel like it


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for being a B A N A N A B O I


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for joining on April.


----------



## Sashataras (Jun 30, 2014)

^Banned for wanting to buy more snacks.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for keeping their head up high.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for being a Waffle King


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for ninja'n me



Atsushicchi said:


> Banned for joining on April.



April Showers bring Me


----------



## Sashataras (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for banning a king.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for staying hydrated


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

banned because hydration is hard

I need banana boi in my usertitle lmao


----------



## Sashataras (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for being fab


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for Sasha.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for having one cake D:


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for being tiny.


----------



## Sashataras (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for all that black.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for joining on May.


----------



## Sashataras (Jun 30, 2014)

I joined in May? Oh I forgot lol

Banned for having 80*1* bells


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for having 143 posts.


----------



## Titi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for spending way too much time in the you're banned thread.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for telling me how I should spend my time.


----------



## nard (Jun 30, 2014)

Banned for cake.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for dogs


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 30, 2014)

banned for being insane


----------



## Kaboombo (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for liking apples.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being a junior.


----------



## Kaboombo (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being in a pickle.


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for joining in June.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for making maple shiny


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for having all fruits in your town, mind giving me some?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for having too much bells.


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for adding -cchi to your name.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for doge.


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

Atsushicchi said:


> Banned for doge.



(It's not a doge, it's an ANIME DOOOOGGGGG)


Banned for... uhh... not being banned?


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for signature error.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for confusing username


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for crackers tasting like apples being eaten by a hipster Snorlax.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for adorable doggie


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for awesome art overload, Fuzzling is overheating.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for cuteness


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for default.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for banning default


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned because [default reason: why not?]


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for more than one spoiler


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for only one spoiler.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for getting here before me


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for living in bumsville


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned because where the funk did that come from?


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for not being james from bumsville


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for reference


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for dying.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for blue feather


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for  understanding the reference


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for one collectible.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for "NO"


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for

"Would the people in the cheaper seats clap your hands?"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for no.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for being queen of snakes and not queen of snacks


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for being ninja'd by me


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for being a commander


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being a demon.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned because Medusa is amazing.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for not being a demon


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being…that.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being badass.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned because who said I wasn't (before you)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for the soul eater moon.


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for ruling snakes. (So wiggly. >.<)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for NINJA'ING ME


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for not being as fast as a ninja.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned because sadly, you are correct.


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for revealing your NOT A NINJA.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being to fuzzy wuzzy.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned because…idk you're unbannable.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for BEN is real


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for eating to many snacks.


----------



## nard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for call me "too fuzzy wuzzy".


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for cute cat avatar.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for nom nom noms.


----------



## matt (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for...say cheese


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for being banned earlyer


----------



## rubyy (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for spelling 'earlier' wrong 

( sorry


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for liking EXO


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for banning me for liking Harry Potter  never insult him in front of me


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jul 1, 2014)

i love HP too ; u ;

banned for having 800 posts


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for not letting me see that myself (when did that happen)


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for cakes


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for having 286 bells, and not buy cakes

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for cakes



I have plently


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for getting my bell count incorrectly


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

banned because it was right


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for having too many cakes


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for pickled apples.


----------



## Atsushicchi (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for Soul Eater.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for asking for more snacks


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned because semi-new.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for having that username and joining the forum on what was my twentieth birthday.


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being named Moron.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for shining maple


----------



## mapleshine (Jul 1, 2014)

Banned for being a conductor of a train of poo.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for not getting the reference


----------



## Locket (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for being "insane"

- - - Post Merge - - -



in-a-pickle said:


> Banned for having too many cakes



you can never have too many cakes


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 1, 2014)

banned for having too many cakes


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Banned for having a creepy avatar


----------



## Joe_alker (Jul 2, 2014)

Banned for having a not particularly normal looking avatar yet saying that other person had a creepy avatar.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 2, 2014)

Banned because you have a similar avatar but with a different villager.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 2, 2014)

Banned because of Soul Eater


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 2, 2014)

Banned for Marco and Jean being too cute together.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 2, 2014)

banned for thinking that marco and jean look cute together


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 2, 2014)

Banned for disagreeing that they are cute together.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 2, 2014)

banned for pointing that out


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 2, 2014)

Banned just because


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 2, 2014)

Banned for kidnapping teddy bears.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 6, 2014)

banned for having one colectable


----------



## Pirate (Jul 6, 2014)

Banned for being insane.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

banned for having no collectables


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 6, 2014)

banned for not going to my sale XD


----------



## Sashataras (Jul 6, 2014)

Banned for joining on June


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 6, 2014)

banned for joining in may


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

Banned for not having gold roses!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 6, 2014)

Banned because im hungry.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jul 6, 2014)

banned after a random drug test. 420blazedit too much.


----------



## FuzzyMonster (Jul 6, 2014)

^banned for death grips


----------



## Sid2125 (Jul 6, 2014)

Banned for being to fuzzy


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 6, 2014)

banned for olympus


----------



## Locket (Jul 6, 2014)

banned for poopoo


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned for too much cake!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned for having a dangerous avatar that contains lightning.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned for making free signatures and avatars.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned for accepting free signatures and avatars.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned for joining before me, and also banned for me having seen you post for the first time in my life.


----------



## Geneve (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned for being a blue rose. You've never shown up in my town before. >=(


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned because I don't like turtles.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned because Levi.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

banned because bunnie


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 7, 2014)

banned for being cutest mayor of the year


----------



## Byngo (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned because that avatar


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jul 7, 2014)

Banned because kawaii usertitle


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 7, 2014)

banned because "jesus wants a huuuuuug"


----------



## Locket (Jul 7, 2014)

banned for saying that in front of me


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

banned for having 7 cakes


----------



## Locket (Jul 7, 2014)

banned for banning me for my cakes


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 7, 2014)

banned for banning me because  I banned you for having cakes


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Jul 7, 2014)

banned for creating a banception


----------



## Myst (Jul 12, 2014)

Banned for being new.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 12, 2014)

Banned because the truth is no longer trapping me


----------



## Myst (Jul 12, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because the truth is no longer trapping me



Banned for returning.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 12, 2014)

Banned for having a dark picture


----------



## Alyx (Jul 12, 2014)

banned for joining 2 days before my birthday


----------



## toxapex (Jul 16, 2014)

Banned for joining 3 days before my brother's birthday.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2014)

banned for having your username as an item


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Banned for having a cute tumblr. ^^


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2014)

banned for looking for having an easter egg collectible.


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

banned for lack of avatar


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 16, 2014)

Banned for the french username


----------



## Bcat (Jul 16, 2014)

banned for having all the birthstones


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

omg my username is not french
banned for being the same species as me
edit:
ie cat in this scenario


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 16, 2014)

You are banned because I have never seen you on the forum before.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

You are banned for not having an avatar, or siggy, or ANYTHING


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 16, 2014)

you are banned because you have less bells than someone who doesn't have an avatar or signature


----------



## Myst (Jul 16, 2014)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for joining this year.



while you are also banned for Joining this year.


----------



## Myst (Jul 17, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> while you are also banned for Joining this year.



Banned because I said so.


----------



## Aryxia (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for being mysterious


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for not being kawaii!


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for not having a signature


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Kamry said:


> Banned for not having a signature



Banned for having a signature!


----------



## Myst (Jul 17, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for having a signature!



Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for being mysterious
I honestly ran out of ideas hurhurhur


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.



Banned for always raining on my parade


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for having a parade without me


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for hating parades


----------



## Myst (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for wanting to be banned.


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for hating parades



Banned for having a matching avatar and siggy


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for hating parades



Banned for zwei instead of zwo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kamry said:


> Banned for having a matching avatar and siggy




And banned for ninja'ing me lol


----------



## Myst (Jul 17, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for zwei instead of zwo



Banned because SO MUCH NINJA.


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because you don't live in konoha


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because SO MUCH NINJA.



Banned because lols.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kamry said:


> Banned because you don't live in konoha



ZOMG BANNED BECAUSE YOU ARE THE REAL NINJA


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because I wanted to be hokage

and nobody seems to get the naruto references


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for making references that supposedly nobody gets


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for making references that supposedly nobody gets



Banned for having a username that reminds me of Moi dix Mois song (or maybe it was Malice Mizer, I can't remember).


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for banning me for having a name that resembles a song I've never even heard of


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for posting at 11:11
(where I live)


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Kamry said:


> banned for posting at 11:11
> (where I live)



Banned for living in the same timezone as me!


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for being 2 hours behind me

Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for living in PST


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Kamry said:


> banned for living in PST



Banned for getting ninja'd lol


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for still talking about ninjas


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for wanting to stop talking about ninjas after having said that you want to be hokage


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned because you also wanted to be hokage


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because I said no such thing


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned because you know it's true


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned just because.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for having a lousy reason for banning


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for banning


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because one of your dreamies is also one of my dreamies (but you can't guess which one).


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because the forums are lagging and I blame you.


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned because I needed to update my dreamies anyway


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for being slowest hokage evar


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Kamry said:


> banned because I needed to update my dreamies anyway



Banned because you're not saying which dreamies you're updating with who!


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned because i'm not hokage... YET


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Kamry said:


> banned because i'm not hokage... YET



Banned because laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for using lag as an excuse for being ninja'd


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for using lag as an excuse for being ninja'd



Banned because the lag is YOUR fault


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned because the lag is YOUR fault



Banned for false accusations


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because this is the only tab that is lagging horribly


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for being the actual lag culprit


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned because i was stalking your conversation


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for being a stalker


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for the matching sig with the avatar.


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

banned because you don't stalk things


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for banning me for a reason someone has already banned me for

Banned for being a ninja again


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

ban fail


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for shortest reason for banning


----------



## kaileos (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because I have no one else to ban on here


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because you already banned everyone and that's why there's no one left to ban


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for not responding to my pm


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Nage said:


> banned for not responding to my pm



Banned for liking pie. CUPCAKES ARE SUPERIOR.


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for liking pie. CUPCAKES ARE SUPERIOR.



banned for judging my opinion


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Nage said:


> banned for judging my opinion



Banned cause it was just a joke ;-;


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for trolling me


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Nage said:


> banned for trolling me



Banned for making me pull out this video


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for eating at 12 am


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 17, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for ninjaing me.



Banned because we're all ninjas ^.^

lol as evidenced by this post......


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for not being good at this ninja business


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

BANNED FOR NOT LOVING MY LEMONS


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for forcing lemons on my profile


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for not liking my lemon clock idea.


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for being nocturnal


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for always sleeping earlier than me.


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for not shipping ezreal x soraka


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for not shipping Jayce x Ezreal


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

wtf i ship jayce x ezreal just not as hard as u 
banned for misreading my thoughts


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for never telling me. Now let me send you my collection uheuhufdssg


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for sending me LoL images because i dont take interest in it anymore

edit: BANNED FOR DITCHING ME I WUN PLEY THIS GAME


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for not liking all the ugly pictures I sent you yesterday.


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for making your brother make your signature


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for falsely accusing me! ): He volunteered to make it for me, actually.


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for fangirling kuroko no basket everyday


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for sleeping at 2:30am.


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for being awake at 4:30 in the morning


----------



## Nage (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for not being on at 1 30 pm(your 3 30 pm i believe)


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

your banned for not having any bells.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for no avatar


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for banning someone for banning you.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for banning me for banning someone else


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for having one.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for joining when I was in fourth grade


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

banned because you joined this year


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for making my sig.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for being a pickle


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because you're an apple and I don't like apples.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for having so much blue in your signature.


----------



## nard (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for a firework-looking signature.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned because pugs


----------



## Yatogami (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for saying Heh.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for having butterflies in your signature.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 17, 2014)

banned for smiling at me creepily


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 17, 2014)

Banned for having numbers in your name.


----------



## Myst (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for not having numbers in your username.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

OMG I HAVENT PLAYED THIS IN FOREVER OMG 
BANNED B/C NOT ENOUGH CAPS WERE IN THAT POST


----------



## Myst (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for shouting.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Myst (Jul 18, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for not having a signature.



Banned because I have a signature. It's just words.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for having an egg in your list of items.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for Kuruko no Basuke.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned because of space.


----------



## kaileos (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned because your siggy has no background
where are they?


----------



## Myst (Jul 18, 2014)

Kamry said:


> Banned because your siggy has no background
> where are they?



Banned for joining TBT on the day I updated my dream town.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for updating your dream town on the dy you updated your dream town


----------



## Balverine (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for crazy eyes


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for the finger 'stache


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for the finger 'stache



Banned for only having one dreamie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for updating your dream town on New Leaf's 1st anniversary.



June 9 is the anniversary *NOT* June 11. Gosh, get your facts straight or maybe you can't with those _crazy_ eyes. XD


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for ultimate sassing


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Banned for ultimate sassing



Banned for the random link in your signature.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having me in stitches.

NINJA'D

Banned for acting like you didn't screw up the date too


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for weird avatar


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for having me in stitches.
> 
> NINJA'D
> 
> Banned for acting like you didn't screw up the date too



Banned because where's your proof? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



remiaphasia said:


> Banned for weird avatar



Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for the random link in your signature.



BUT IT HAS A PURPOSE


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having fruit in your signature


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for NOT having fruit in your signature


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Banned for NOT having fruit in your signature



Banned for an awesome town name.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned because you're a mystery.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for making the avatar yourself.


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 19, 2014)

*Banned because I've got bold Text. You're all banned for never using bold text. Time to log out forever.*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for glitchyness.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for thanking littlebeary


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being emo and kawaii at the same time.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for messing with jeremy


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for turning off PMs.


----------



## nard (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having more than 1 signature.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being mega cute.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for posting at 10:05


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

banned for saying Sparkanine posted at 10:05 when they posted at 1:05!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned because adultery.

#usingsamereasonfromApril


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for copying April!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

I meant that I used the excuse back in April.

Banned for having such a cool town name!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

banned for spilling milk on Jubs


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for making me confused!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being on fire


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having a cute avatar!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having cute art!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

<---- Banned for cuddles


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being beat


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

banned for posting here


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being Ryan


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for cuddles.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned because I know you want one.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned because you are right.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 19, 2014)

banned for attack on titan reference


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having an emerald in your list of items.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being a winner.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having Mitsuru in your signature. 
I'm just jealous because she's my favourite P3 character.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for having Mitsuru in your signature.
> I'm just jealous because she's my favourite P3 character.




Banned for having kawaii peeps in your sig.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for too many stars


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 19, 2014)

banned for having no signature


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having PMs off, and I do to have a sig. It just doesn't show up on my phone unless I specifically click "show signature"


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for looking for Keaton.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being the wrong year


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for being mysterious.


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for being mysterious.



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for trapping me with the truth...


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Banned for trapping me with the truth...



Banned for an empty signature.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having an egg.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for having too many birthstones displayed.


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for that creepy phrase in your signature.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 19, 2014)

Banned for that creepy user title under your username.


----------



## Myst (Jul 19, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for that creepy user title under your username.



Banned for that cool town name.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because there's no such thing as mysterious. c;


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because cowboys.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because the picture in your signature confuses me.


----------



## Myst (Jul 20, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because the picture in your signature confuses me.



Banned for being easily confused.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because your avatar makes me squint.


----------



## Myst (Jul 20, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because your avatar makes me squint.



Banned for being used to huge avatars.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Which picture? Do spill.
Banned because so many frog dreamies.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

The one with the dude and the stars.. and I think he was holding something that said Sony on it?? idk it confused me

Banned for dissing my froggies


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> The one with the dude and the stars.. and I think he was holding something that said Sony on it?? idk it confused me
> 
> Banned for dissing my froggies


No, I love the frog goal! Good luck! 
Oh, that. WonderK made a tag out of this gif:



Because Lynn105 and I kept using it.
Get it now?

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm still confused lol


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because I'm still confused lol



Since we were a fan of the gif, and we overused it, a dear friend, WonderK, made a sig with it using vector brushes and lighting. All because I showed lynn105 the stupid gif. 

Banned because explanation.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah I understand that much.. But why would anyone keep using that gif? xD What kind of situation could you even use that for??

Banned because now your signature matches your avatar (like I'm one to talk lollll)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 20, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Yeah I understand that much.. But why would anyone keep using that gif? xD What kind of situation could you even use that for??
> 
> Banned because now your signature matches your avatar (like I'm one to talk lollll)


Because it looks funny.




Banned because dayyyyyum Mephisto is hot.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Do you even know the original context of the gif? Now I'm curious.. xD

Banned for reminding me that I'll never be as hot as Mephisto :'(


----------



## Myst (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because who is Mephisto?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because you have an egg.


----------



## Myst (Jul 20, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned because you have an egg.



Banned because do you want one?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because do you want one?



Banned because yeah, I kinda do lol I'm jealous of people who have cute icons underneath their names because I don't know how to get one


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because you have a cooler signature than me  (Mine was removed because it was about 252 instead of 250 or something)


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned for the too scary signature you've got!  (Just kidding it's awesome)

EDIT: oops, posted at same time


----------



## Saylor (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because you're still a noob

ah never mind, ninja'd


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Banned because you have a cooler signature than me  (Mine was removed because it was about 252 instead of 250 or something)



Kbelle4 just made it for me ^_^ thank you so much, I love it!

Also banned for giving me a compliment? lol

Banned because I got ninja'd


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jul 20, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Banned for the too scary signature you've got!  (Just kidding it's awesome)
> 
> EDIT: oops, posted at same time



Hah that's cool xD

Banned because we're all noobs

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow, so much Ninja'ing tonight


----------



## Saylor (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned cause your signature was removed


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't understand why your title is Abe Lincoln.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned cause you've got Jeremiah and I don't


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 20, 2014)

Banned because the art of your mayor reminds me of No-Face


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

You're all banned because you let my favorite game in The Basement get bumped all the way down to page 3. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> You're all banned because you let my favorite game in The Basement get bumped all the way down to page 3. ಠ_ಠ



Banned for reviving it.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for not wanting to revive it.


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for not wanting to revive it.



Banned because _let it go..._


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because _*NEVER*_ ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for being head of true cross academy.


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for being head of true cross academy.



Banned for the big avatar.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for the small avatar.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for owning so many birthstone collectibles.


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for owning so many birthstone collectibles.



Banned for not owning a single item.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for rubbing it in ;_;


----------



## Jordan ACNL (Jul 22, 2014)

*Banned for having bad grammar :c
That was meant for someone else, sorry >.>*


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because wat? (no I don't? ಠ_ಠ)


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because wat? (no I don't? ಠ_ಠ)



Banned because neither do I.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because the truth will trap me.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because booty


----------



## Mango (Jul 22, 2014)

^ Banned because rage.

THIS THREAD HAS BEEN GOING 9 YEARS.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because booty


Booty. People told me its a TFIOS reference but its actually a Space Dandy one.

Banned because fruit.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because idk what TFIOS is??


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because omfg


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because what? D: Am I suppose to know what that is?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 22, 2014)

Its "The Fault in Our Stars". Its alright if you dont know. im not that crazy about it. 

Banned because more booty.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for being bootyful


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for being nice and telling me what it was (also, even more booty)

EDIT: BANNED FOR NINJA D:<


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Its "The Fault in Our Stars". Its alright if you dont know. im not that crazy about it.
> 
> Banned because more booty.



Banned because do not ever mention that book ever again in this thread or you shall be banned for a million years.



Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for being nice and telling me what it was (also, even more booty)
> 
> EDIT: BANNED FOR NINJA D:<



Banned for complaining about ninjas while secretly being one yourself.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because I can't here you over dis booty.


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I can't here you over dis booty.



Banned for being random.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 22, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because do not ever mention that book ever again in this thread or you shall be banned for a million years.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for complaining about ninjas while secretly being one yourself.


Okay, Im not that crazy obsessive over it.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because _this_:


Spoiler








*BOOTY PUDDING*​


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because _this_:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Banned for that... _interesting_... image.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for having 1 bell


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for having 1 bell



Banned because I'm hiding the rest of my bells.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for not sharing your bells


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for not sharing your bells



Banned because want some? lmfao


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because not sure if serious ಠ_ಠ;


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because not sure if serious ಠ_ಠ;



Banned because if you give me a good reason, I _might_ give you some.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because if you give me a good reason, I _might_ give you some.



Banned because I'm too nice to accept bells either way


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because I'm too nice to accept bells either way



Banned for being too nice.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for being too nice.



Banned for also being nice


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for being cool


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for also being nice



Banned for assuming that I'm nice because I'm not. 



Swiftstream said:


> Banned for being cool



Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for being nice


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for being cool



I certainly hope that was meant for me  lol



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for assuming that I'm nice because I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for being a ninja.



Banned for leading me to believe you're nice


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I certainly hope that was meant for me  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for leading me to believe you're nice



Banned because ask tokayseye. I'm not nice. XD


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being nice



Banned because you didn't let me finish! >


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned because you didn't let me finish! >



Banned because finish what?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 22, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because finish what?



Tokayseye ninja'd me (banned for not knowing that)


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Tokayseye ninja'd me (banned for not knowing that)



Banned because I do know that.

Hm... did I summon tokay? lmfao


----------



## toxapex (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because I just said you're nice


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I just said you're nice



Banned because I'm not nice. 

STOP SPREADING RUMORS! OMG! YOU'RE JUST LIKE THOSE SNOOTY VILLAGERS!


----------



## toxapex (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned for being a pro listener.


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being a pro listener.



Banned for banning me.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because that's admin abuse! Oh wait we're on TBT


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because that's admin abuse! Oh wait we're on TBT



Banned because in our club, I'm a chat admin. You better be careful.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 22, 2014)

Banned because "okay", I will be


----------



## Myst (Jul 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because "okay", I will be



Banned because you need to recruit more of your friends. Wait, this is public. Ask these people. lmfao


----------



## toxapex (Jul 22, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because you need to recruit more of your friends. Wait, this is public. Ask these people. lmfao



Banned because why can't you do it?


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because why can't you do it?



Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because I said so



Banned for being you.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 23, 2014)

Then I'll be you!


----------



## riummi (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for being the other person (????)


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

Sa-chan said:


> Banned for being the other person (????)



Banned for being confused. heh



SummerBliss said:


> Then I'll be you!



Best. Response. Ever.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for having an egg in your items.


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for having an egg in your items.



Banned because I'm selling it. Do you want it?


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because you are all little idiots and I just got admin.


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

Mango said:


> Banned because you are all little idiots and I just got admin.



Banned because admin where?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm selling it. Do you want it?



Noooo. I'm so poor! ;A;
Banned for trying to sell something to me xP


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Noooo. I'm so poor! ;A;
> Banned for trying to sell something to me xP



Banned for being poor.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for having less TBT bells than me. DX


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for having less TBT bells than me. DX



Banned because have you heard of the ABD?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm still new-ish here >3>


----------



## samsquared (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned again for Kuruko no Basuke.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU DIDNT SHARE YOUR FOOD


----------



## Fia (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because I don't like mangos.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

Unbans myself
bans YOU forever for not liking mangos


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because you aren't a mango


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because you're not a lemon


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because lemons


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for posting lemons



Not hypocritical at all


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE


----------



## Cariad (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for dissing emo and kawaii


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because of Blossom rocking out.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Cariad (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for booty


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for this post.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for linking a blog.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for shredding too hard on guitars.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for caring that much about the booty


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because that bear is hella.


----------



## Cariad (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for being you.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

banned for a stupid reason for being banned


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for being a smurf


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for copyright infringement of the Coca Cola polar bear.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Lol



Banned for laughing.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for the lack of lemons in your signature.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned forhaving too MANY lemons.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jul 23, 2014)

banned for being a delicious fruit


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

banned for thinking im delicious


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for having more TBT bells than me.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

banned for not calling me a winner


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for not being a smurf anymore.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 23, 2014)

banned for under appreciating zant


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for life


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for being rotten.


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned for being rotten.



Banned for being obsessed with "booty".


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for being obsessed with "booty".



Banned because, sorry, I like the quote and anime too much.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

banned for lying


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Mango said:


> banned for lying



Banned for what, I actually do love the quote and anime.


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for not that but for lying to your mom at some point in your life


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because more fruit.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for misspelling Arcanine.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Dad said:


> Banned for misspelling Arcanine.



Someone gets it! Yes!

Banned for having such a rambunctious daughter.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for orange text in your signature.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because why not?


----------



## toxapex (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for having 22 "o"s in your signature 

Edit: also, banned for changing your signature pic right when I posted


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for having 22 "o"s in your signature



Banned for counting how many "o"s.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because that was a creepily fast response considering the thread's been dead for two hours. XD


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because that was a creepily fast response considering the thread's been dead for two hours. XD



Banned because I was checking this thread at the right time.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for being in the past, 2013. Hehe


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Banned for being in the past, 2013. Hehe



Banned because you're here too! 

I swear our club members are taking over this thread. lmfao


----------



## toxapex (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because you forgot the flag. How will people know this territory's ours?


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for being an eyeball.  I have no clue.


----------



## Myst (Jul 23, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Banned for being an eyeball.



Banned for not making sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because you forgot the flag. How will people know this territory's ours?



I told you to get the flag. Retreat back to the base!


----------



## Mango (Jul 23, 2014)

For taking over this thread with your stupid group.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for not understanding what's stupid and what's not.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for having 22 "o"s in your signature
> 
> Edit: also, banned for changing your signature pic right when I posted


Psst, its a rotating sig. Thats why I have so many credits.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for almost starting a flamewar

Edit: Banned for reminding me of the many ninjas that lurk on TBT


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned because I think I just started a ninja-train. If this post gets ninja'd, we'll know for sure


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 23, 2014)

Banned for being too cool.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 24, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for being confused. heh
> 
> 
> 
> Best. Response. Ever.



Banned for liking my response.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned cuz i said so


----------



## Balverine (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because I should be asleep


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for Shingeki no Kyojin.


----------



## Kitty Lu (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned just cos


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for the lack of a signature.


----------



## Myst (Jul 24, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for the lack of a signature.



Banned for changing your signature again.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for changing you signature again.



Psst, he has a rotating one too.


----------



## Myst (Jul 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Psst, he has a rotating one too.



Banned for explaining why.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for explaining why.



Banned for being a murderer. Don't think I can't read it...

no prob. people always think I change mine every hour, even when I explain the rotating sig.


----------



## Myst (Jul 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned for being a murderer. Don't think I can't read it...
> 
> no prob. people always think I change mine every hour, even when I explain the rotating sig.



Banned for noticing.

Wait, so does the sig automatically change by itself?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 24, 2014)

banned for being mysterious


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for having a number in your username and because _everyone_ bans him for being mysterious!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for noticing.
> 
> Wait, so does the sig automatically change by itself?



Every time you refresh the page.

Banned for having a cool town!


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for having a cool sig that rotates.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for the awesome animated sig.


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 24, 2014)

*Banned because I have bold, red font. In fact; you're all banned for not using bolded red font*


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for using red lettering that's difficult to read


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because I can read it fine and I have problems reading.Your also banned for not having red bold font. But that means I'm banned as Well.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for capitalizing a random word for no reason.


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for banning someone who banned themselves.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because banning people is the point of this game; banning yourself is just silly and would end the game if no one came along and banned you for it.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for explaining banception.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because "banception" lol.


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because you're laughing at logic


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because that's not why it's funny


----------



## Myst (Jul 24, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned because that's not why it's funny



Banned for calling me a "him"


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for having such a nice looking mayor.


----------



## Myst (Jul 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned for having such a nice looking mayor.



Banned because thank you.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because no problem, she honestly looks cool.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for giving out compliments!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because why not? Also your town looks pretty awesome //laughs.


----------



## Myst (Jul 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because why not? Also your town looks pretty awesome //laughs.



Banned for being too nice!

Btw, my mayor is in her "initiation" outfit.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because...what's an initiation outfit?


----------



## toxapex (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned because it's the last thing you see before... _initiation._


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for having eyes crazier than normal.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for having no dream villagers you don't have.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for only having 2 bells


----------



## Myst (Jul 24, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for only having 2 bells



Banned for joining this month.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for only having 2 bells



2 bells is because I donated to someone!

Banned for being a truth seeker.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 24, 2014)

Banned for being nice and donating to people!


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned for having such a nice profile picture!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned because Anohana


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned for awesome art.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned because Mephisto Pheles will kill me if I don't bump this.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned for assuming I'm male orz
am I really that boyish?!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned because I had people in real life call me a boy. Is my long hair not a dead giveaway?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned for the random image in your signature being Jean right now. *_*


----------



## Aradai (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned because I think thats you in your avatar. You look cute!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 25, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE I CAN


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## toxapex (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned because I was washed away by the swiftstream!


----------



## Myst (Jul 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I was washed away by the swiftstream!



Banned for being you.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because the truth won't trap me... the happy meal will


----------



## Myst (Jul 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because the truth won't trap me... the happy meal will



Banned for being scared.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned for the lack of lemons in your signature.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because too many lemons in that sig!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Pirate (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned for excessive use of ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because why not?


----------



## Myst (Jul 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because why not?



Banned for asking a question.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned for not being a mystery lemon.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because the lemons have changed you.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned for not becoming one with the lemons


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because I don't need lemons.


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned for all the colourful text in your signature.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because we both have rotating sigs!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned for being awesome.

We're awesome for having rotating sigs. xP


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because we should be rotating sig buds.


----------



## Myst (Jul 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because we should be rotating sig buds.



Banned because I said so.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because you changed your avatar.


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because you have banned people


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because rainbows


----------



## Sloom (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because you banned me and said rainbows


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because Emolga.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because I can't see you over this ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 26, 2014)

Banned because I can't hear you ova dis booty.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because...booty?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because of being overly obsessed with the booty.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because of being overly obsessed with the booty.



Banned because I am actually over obsessive over Elizabeth.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I am actually over obsessive over Elizabeth.



Banned for being honest.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because I love cats


----------



## Locket (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is too damned cute.


----------



## locker (Jul 27, 2014)

banned because you are on the internet


----------



## Capella (Jul 27, 2014)

banned 4 being kewl


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for using "kewl"


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

banned for having a creepy town


----------



## Myst (Jul 27, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for having a creepy town



Banned for not liking creepy towns.

My town is creepy. hehe


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

banned for being a mystery


----------



## cookieangal (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for smelling like out of date cheese and eating fried bookshelves


----------



## Sloom (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for editing your post


----------



## Myst (Jul 27, 2014)

Gingersnap35 said:


> Banned for editing your post



Banned for being online.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for making you avatar match your signature


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for having an animated signature.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for the Persona 4 signature that you have right now. Persona 4 is amazing and so are you okay.


----------



## Locket (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for something,  I don't know why.



remiaphasia said:


> Banned because your avatar is too damned cute.



I know right.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Still banned for having an avatar that's too cute! haha


----------



## Locket (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for joining on the 8th and you are a Senior Member, it took two months for me.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Banned for joining on the 8th and you are a Senior Member, it took two months for me.



Does "senior member" actually mean anything though? And I do deserved to be banned for it, I have no life and am here all the time ;-;

Banned for making me feel sad about how pathetic I am waaaah :'(


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for the Persona 4 signature that you have right now. Persona 4 is amazing and so are you okay.



Uhu thank. You too. 

Banned because cool town.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because now your signature is a TWEWY one. You're getting more and more awesome >.>


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because- wait, _is that guy eating a pringle?_


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for italics


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because purple mohawk.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because I ought to have my sprite updated haha I'm not wearing the mohawk anymore


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because skulls.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because- wait, _is that guy eating a pringle?_



It's a potato chip, but we can just safely assume it's a Pringle since Pringles ARE potato chips after all.

Banned for the awesome Mitsuru signature. ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for being above me


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because that avatar is cute. 

Kazunari: Mitsuru senpai~


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for liking both Persona 3 and 4.

Mitsuru-senpai is best senpai ~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 27, 2014)

banned for joining tbt this year


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because all the candy in your items is making me hungry.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for the lack of a reason to ban me for.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Jul 27, 2014)

^ Banned for eating the last cookie


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for not giving me a lemon cookie.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for wanting lemon cookies


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for having a matching sig/avatar


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for the Creeper avatar.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because Pringles potato chips.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for having a rotating sig


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for having more TBT bells than me.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for having less posts than me


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for not guessing my name right~


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for having a name!


----------



## Krystal10140 (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned for having a cool sig


----------



## Aradai (Jul 27, 2014)

Banned because- wait, do you have a sig?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for questioning the obvious. 
 I wish they had an epic face code...


----------



## Balverine (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for saying 'no'


----------



## Blood (Jul 28, 2014)

You're banned because you have an interest in attack on titan


----------



## cocaine (Jul 28, 2014)

banned because u dead dang beat me to it
banned bc blood :<


----------



## Blood (Jul 28, 2014)

you're banned because you're a drug


----------



## Balverine (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for being bloody



cocaine said:


> banned because u dead dang beat me to it
> banned bc blood :<


alSO BANNED FOR BEING RUDE


----------



## cocaine (Jul 28, 2014)

banned bc u cant be party hoppin when u dead smh


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for not sharing.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for Grumpy Cat.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for doing your best.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because Grumpy Cat isn't eating a lemon.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because Nage is a winner.

Grumpy Cat is grumpy because he ate a lemon.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for having a ruby in your items.

B-but lemons are awesome...


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for going through my profile.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because it's right under your icon D: ALSO BANNED FOR THE SAD FACE. BE HAPPY!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh D: Banned for telling me what to do.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for cats


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for lilo & stitch.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because my cats are better than your one


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because of the use of numbers in your username.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because your jealous I'm unique


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for not using punctuation.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

banned because of use of punctuation


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for keeping me up.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because of blaming


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for being amazeballs


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for having two cakes in your items.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for not having enough lemons.


----------



## locker (Jul 28, 2014)

banned for having grumpy cat as your avatar


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because of the weird text in your sig.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for having a cute sig


----------



## nard (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for NO.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because of the fuzz.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you don't have enough booty to go around.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because go ask my friend Lynn105 for some.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because my Avatar says it all.


----------



## nard (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for frowning.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for responding to the wrong person & editing your post.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because memes.


----------



## nard (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for random guy dancing in "nope".


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because Slender.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for changing the signature every second D:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because it's a rotating sig, it refreshes itself.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for wanting to kill everyone.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because your always grumpy


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you got ninjad.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you copied TFIOS with the booty


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Banned because you copied TFIOS with the booty



I knew someone would say that.

Banned because it's a Space Dandy reference.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you have an illogical username.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> I knew someone would say that.
> 
> Banned because it's a Space Dandy reference.



Banned because I got Ninja'd again.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because your NN ID is a murder sentence


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you're a flower fan.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because your not a flower fan


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because maybe I am.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because  the booty is your world


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because the booty isn't your world.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because it is. Thanks, Dandy.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for being too weak on the booty game.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because booty is life.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because can we not speak about the booty anymore?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because your to cool to be on here


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because that's a lie.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because I am not cool. I agree.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for having too many cool signatures thingy


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for having a derp avatar


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because *NO.*


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you are cool.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because there are way more cool people than me.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because that's true; I'm one of them.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because more memes.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because aloha.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because jambo.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because we're the only ones on this thread right now.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because, you're wrong


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because, well just because!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you need Fauna in your life.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because I asked grumpy cat if he liked TBT, he said NO


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you're right. And I hate you. (Lol just kidding. Grumpy Cat does, though)


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for having 2 e's at the end of your NN ID


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for judging my NN ID.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you're a wholockian! (I am a sherlockin too though)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because grumpy is so fast with posting~!


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for being a kawaii unicorn


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because of the kissie face c:


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for being too cute ?!??!!?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for post 1 minute before noon.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Youre banned because you posted 3mins after 7 o'clock!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because we're getting a bit too specific here.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

You're banned because you replied at 1:11.

Ninjad


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because it's not 1:11.

Too much time zones!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because it _ was _ 1:11. & banned for being in a different time zone.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because we both like cats and theres only one room for cat lovers


----------



## Aradai (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because not really.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because it's summer


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you're a unicorn.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you're a cat


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 28, 2014)

banned because creepy avatar


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

banned because your username has a lot of numbers


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for having pink text in your signature.


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

banned for not liking the color pink


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for liking the color pink.


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned for liking the color pink.



banned because the color pink is nothing but a color, and has no reason to be disliked other than the anomaly juxtaposition of it being associated with girly things.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for also liking the colour pink


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

banned because im really annoyed


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Allycat said:


> banned because the color pink is nothing but a color, and has no reason to be disliked other than the anomaly juxtaposition of it being associated with girly things.



Banned because you gave me an explanation.


----------



## Blood (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you're a meme


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

banned because princess mononoke.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 28, 2014)

^
Banned for banning someone


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 28, 2014)

Xyle said:


> ^
> Banned for banning someone



Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned for pointing the obvious.


----------



## Allycat (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because grumpy cat is very 2013


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because you aren't a lemon


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 28, 2014)

Banned because that's so true


----------



## Balverine (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for joining this month


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for banning me for that.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for living the lemon life with me.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for thinking putting your fingers into the shape of glasses will make you see better.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being a puffle.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having art from Londonfrog.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned becaue omae wa baka dayo ne!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because omae is rude. :[


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you like Hawk Eyes


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for hating Hawk Eyes.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having your sig done by WonderK!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being a pouty kitty.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because that is a cute mayor and town name.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you also have a sig done by WonderK!
and for getting the butty


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).
Also getting your sig from Kairi! (Yus I know you two are buds)


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for also being a Friend of Kitten~
And having an avatar of Asuka that is always mistaken for a fire lady. xD


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> Banned for also being a Friend of Kitten~
> And having an avatar of Asuka that is always mistaken for a fire lady. xD



*YOU KNOW THE STRUGGLE*
Banned because more ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because wth is that face?? D:
It's staring into my soul....


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because it's called "the booty emote".


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because....you WANT MY BOOTY???
It's too booty-licious for you.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because yes, that might be true.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I've seen you switch sigs 3 times within the last few minutes.
I sense a covert spy is among us.
>.>
<,<


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I have a rotating sig. Every refresh, it changes.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because omgwtfbbq that is so awesome. 
Mostly banned for "trying" to be more awesome than me.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because actually, you're way awesome.
your arts cute. I can't draw like that.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I suddenly feel star-stuck~~
Banned for having a kawaii moment!

- - - Post Merge - - -

;o; ) omg sniffles thanks


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being too cute!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being my new lover and not knowing it *wink


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because we're lovers??


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for now becoming one of the cool kids~~
(Join me, accept this hand in friendship that will lead us to world domination~~!!)
*mwahahahahahahaha 
Ohh, oops - I mean, teehee?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I can't believe I made another friend by playing in the Basement.
This is d?j? vu with Kairi again...


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me have cute flashbacks of my first meeting of kitten~~
(Ah~ she's really inspiring right?)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because yes, she is.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I see a beautiful friendship of YOUTH blooming underneath this beautiful SUNSET
Let us run together and frolic towards the LIGHT~~

(yush Gai-sensei, I'll make you proud)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because let's go frolic!


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 29, 2014)

permanently banned due to liking booty


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for hoarding all that candy to yourself. 
Also for not being able to catch them all. ;P
*noms on candy


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because uh, that's too much candy for you to eat.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I'm aloud to pig out when I want.
You're not my mom!! *throws huge tantrum and runs off
Thanks for reminding me on my yo momma issues.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I'm sorry. : [


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because sorries are not needed to one, this hero of legend, Me!!!

Seriously, I should be given a badge of honor for saving this ********.
Looks down at a burning town and screaming peeps.
I'm not gomen.
That's what you get for not feeding me/letting me sleep in the hut.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because it would've been bad for you.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because of your ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because the booty says noo. :'p
Look all you want though~~


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned for being repetitive.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for being repetitive.



Banned because if you noticed, I made it 3 sizes bigger.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because if you noticed, I made it 3 sizes bigger.



Banned because I did notice but it's still repetitive.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because alright, you're correct.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 29, 2014)

banned because of that amazing signature of that guy dancing.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Saylor said:


> banned because of that amazing signature of that guy dancing.



Banned for Bambi.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for the creepy avatar.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for the creepy avatar.



Banned because it's happy!


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it's happy!



banned because you have a username.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for eating Robin


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having your avatar copy my wallpaper.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for a weird avatar.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for hugging an alien on an endless loop.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because Kirby.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being too colorful.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for random anime


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for writing "life" too big in your signature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for joining in September


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for Lilo and Stich


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not having a degree in anime. How do you call yourself an expert?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making fun of both franchises. I watch a lot of anime.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for joining yesterday.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for advertising your pokemon team.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for banning


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for tiny pink quote.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for quoting Boishock.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having a Mario Kart 8 License.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not understanding that you need a license to drive.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making a movie reference.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for noob.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for joining 4 months ago.
I got nothing.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making a movie reference.



Banned for... what reference?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for... what reference?


License to drive. Thats a movie.
Banned for not knowing a good movie.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for thinking I should know a movie that's 10 years older than me.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for losing the game


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

What game? Banned for making random statements.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what the game is.
and also, i lost. and so did you


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

So, did everybody lose? Banned for making an unfair game.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for not knowing i didn't make the game
the game is a meme. it is where now that i am telling you, you all are playing it. if you remember the game, you have to say i lost. you have 30 min to forget about it. the goal is to make everyone in the world play the game


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making a game too confusing.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for making me press refresh alot


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me do the same.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for making me laugh


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making a Mother 3 reference even though I love that game.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for not telling the Japaneses to give America Mother 3


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having the strangest NNID I've ever seen.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for not knowing who a character i made is


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for probably having all 30 of your posts be in the basement.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for not knowing that at least 2 of my posts were in the villager trading area


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because too much Kirby.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 29, 2014)

banned because not enough kirby


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because... actually that's true. MOAR KIRBEH!
Oh, and banned for saying where a signature should be.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for having collectibles.


----------



## Allycat (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because every single ending number on your sidebar is even except one


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

mattyboo1 said:


> banned for having collectibles.



Banned for also having collectibles. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> Banned because every single ending number on your sidebar is even except one



Banned for having an animated signature.


----------



## Allycat (Jul 29, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for also having collectibles. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned for not only banning the person above you..., rule breaker C:


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me need to edit this as you posted before me


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for pointing out a rule breaker

EDIT: banned for making me edit


----------



## Allycat (Jul 29, 2014)

banned because i also had to edit


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you're all ripping off me now ;-;


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because too many spoilers!


----------



## Allycat (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you're all ripping off me now ;-;



banned because your doubting my originality

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because too many spoilers!



banned for commenting before i could


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

banned because im banning you


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because no avatar


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Allycat said:


> banned because your doubting my originality
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for also banning more than 1 person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> Banned because no avatar



Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being here longer than me


----------



## Allycat (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for being here longer than me



banned because you have 2,222 posts


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for putting the name of another user I don't know in your signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> banned because you have 2,222 posts



Banned for posting before me.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

banned for having more bells than posts.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because the same goes for you too, ya know!


----------



## Allycat (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because the same goes for you too, ya know!



banned for only caring about booty. THERES SCIENCE TOO


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Allycat said:


> banned for only caring about booty. THERES SCIENCE TOO



Banned because it's a Space Dandy reference.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because there is a 6 in your fc (and there's 3 of them ;-


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having a small mailbox.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because party popper.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

All of you are banned because my laptop's battery is about to run out.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 29, 2014)

banned because your laptop battery is going to run out.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because welp.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having too many small spoilers.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I want to show some mayor art.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for that... Face


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

It's working again. You're all banned.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for banning us all when you're only supposed to be banning the one above you


----------



## Krystal10140 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having a weird username (soz)


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having more than 4 numbers in your username.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being a Puffle and Kirby at the same time.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because Kirby can be anything he wants to be while still being Kirby.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for lime green title.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because stuff.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for joining during the month of my birthday


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because ^w^


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you're dissing the best face ever ^w^


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having 1 bell.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you're dissing the best face ever ^w^



Banned because no, I actually like ^w^.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because no, I actually like ^w^.



Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Much ban. Very edit. Wow


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Much ban. Many change. Such new. Many siggys. wow


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for talking like that. Also, I have a rotating sig.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not accepting the amazingness that is doge


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because doge.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because Levi.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for changing your Signature.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for also changing your signature.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for changing your Signature.



It's a rotating one. I missed your Bioshock one.

Banned because Kirbeh.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> It's a rotating one. I missed your Bioshock one.
> 
> Banned because Kirbeh.


Happy? I changed it.
Banned for making me feel guilty.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Happy? I changed it.
> Banned for making me feel guilty.


Jeebus. You actually did it? You didnt have to.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Jeebus. You actually did it? You didnt have to.


I liked the signature myself.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for going into normal conversation


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for going into normal conversation



Banned because this thread went dead for 22 minutes.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because creepy Mcdonalds happy meal.


----------



## Edzers (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because hater of happy meals ( only the toys cuz I'm like screw food, toys are my life)


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because McDonald toys were the best!


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because McDonald toys were the best!



Banned because this topic was kinda random...


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because eh.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for rotating siggy.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because *the quotes, the feels.*


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because *the quotes, the feels.*



Banned for having a scrolling bar on your sig because your sig is so long.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because it is? Gonna fix it.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you've been banning people too much


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for liking Doctor Who, gross


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not liking doctor who ;-;


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for not liking doctor who ;-;



Banned for hiding your siggy!


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having a nightmarish avatar


----------



## Capella (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being a nerd


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having more bells than posts
and for making me edit


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for the void of color in your siggy!


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> Banned for the void of color in your siggy!



Banned for the awesome sig!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for looking for a wolf I need


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for looking for a wolf I need



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for the awesome sig!



why thank you 

banned for (not?) liking apples.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being in a pickle, but liking apples.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being a Shiba Inu dog breed as your avatar. (Googled it!)


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for using a gif to get your trolliness across


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for figuring out how I troll.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having 62 posts, although you only joined yesterday


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for having 62 posts, although you only joined yesterday


Most of them is from The Basement

Banned for changing avatar.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for noticing I changed my avatar, when it's hardly changed


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for liking Sherlock :3


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being an Anime Expert.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being in a pickle.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I'm running out of ideas on how to ban you
Also for disliking sherlock
I cri evry tim


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for...I don't know.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because how did you get posts to count from the basement?!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because how did you get posts to count from the basement?!


Its an estimate.
Banned for making fun of Mcdonald's Happy Meals.

Banned for Ninja'ing me...


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not liking sherlock... Again...
YOU DESERVE MORE BANS!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not knowing I like Sherlock.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having a creepy avatar.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for saying that you like sherlock, yet you banned me for the same reason
HYPOCRITE


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having a stupid Nintendo Network ID


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

BANNED FOR DISSING CRIMINAL MINDS
and for using that same gif


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for changing avatar...again.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for too many numbers in your username.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for ninja


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having "Who" and "Lock" in their username
What i'm trying to say is that you can't combine both tv shows.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you got me on the top posters by replying to you
You're there too...
And you can... Forget what Moffat says... I'll find a way


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you got me on the top posters by replying to you
> You're there too...


Wow really? Wow on my second day...
Banned for reminding me I have no life.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having no life


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having 3 people in the same avatar. All from different shows.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned cuz I find that offensive... They're awesome
And you're almost number 1 on top posters... That too


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I'm not a top poster. >_<


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for still reminding me I have no life.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for still reminding me I have no life.



Banned because wait until your first week is over. *evil laugh*


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for still reminding me I have no life.


Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for saying that you were ninja'd, by yourself


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me feel confused.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for confusing me also, and making me need to edit


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for confusing me also, and making me need to edit



Banned because this is not confusing.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me feel guilty.

Banned for ninja'ing me again.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for now being the top poster


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for now being the top poster



Banned because what list are you looking at?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for again reminding me I have no life.

Banned for STOP NINJA'ING ME.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having the same NN ID as your username here


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for again reminding me I have no life.



Banned because don't worry you're not first. Not yet anyways.



Wholockian said:


> Banned for not knowing where the list is (it's near the bottom on the forum home)



Banned for ninja.

I know where the list is but he's not number one yet. For me, he just barely made the list.

_ahousar97 (122) mattyboo1 (114) PuffleKirby21 (86) Sparkanine (80) SummerBliss (75) ellabella12345 (73) Delphine (72) Zaidaa (65) Shadow516187 (63) Matt0106 (62)_


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for having the same NN ID as your username here


Banned for adding me


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for again reminding me I have no life.
> 
> Banned for STOP NINJA'ING ME.



Banned because I like ninja'ing people.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because this is my list
Today's Top Ten Posters
Shadow516187 (37) Qvaric_Storyteller (34) Wholockian (29) HibariTheCarnivore (28) Sparkanine (28) BerryPop (27) Kitty2201 (27) Edzers (25) Flop (23) in-a-pickle (22)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you have mystery in your username.

Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned cause you carry on getting ninja'd


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being a meanie.





Nailed it.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned cause you carry on getting ninja'd



Banned for having an outdated list.



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a meanie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NINJA!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for having an outdated list... It's 4:45 am for me... Pretty sure it's up to date


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for living overseas.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for starting off this page


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being clever with bans.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me 2nd on top posters


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for having an outdated list... It's 4:45 am for me... Pretty sure it's up to date



Banned because I'm in a different timezone and it is 8:47.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for joining in October.
Nailed it again


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you didn't nail it, Mr Ninja'd


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm in a different timezone and it is 8:47.



BANNED FOR NINJA'ING ME.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> BANNED FOR NINJA'ING ME.



Banned because ninjas are fun.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because ninjas are fun.


Banned for being a Happy Meal Ninja.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for joining in October.
> Nailed it again



Banned for using a creepy gif.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for using a creepy gif.



Banned for coming out of nowhere.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for being Mr Ninja


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

The 4 posts before this are banned for posting before me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And another 2. -_-


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for not changing their avatar to Kirby.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not changing their avatar to Kirby.



Banned for that long signature.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for the sake of it


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for the sake of it



Banned for a lame reason to ban.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for that long signature.



Banned for being a discolored happy meal box.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for watching Sherlock as "Recent Activity"

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for being a discolored happy meal box.



Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me... Again


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for ninja'ing me... Again



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for ninja'ing me... Again


Banned for having strict town rules


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for overuse of gifs


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for watching Sherlock as "Recent Activity"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



WELL I'M GETTING NINJA'D LIKE 5 TIMES EVERY POST.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making a statement, not a ban


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making fun of two franchises.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> WELL I'M GETTING NINJA'D LIKE 5 TIMES EVERY POST.



Banned for being ninja'd so much.

Too many people in this thread. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for making a statement, not a ban



Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making fun of two franchises.



You already used that. Banned for not thinking up new reasons to ban.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for needing to fix something


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for remembering that


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for remembering that



Banned for too many gifs.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for needing to fix something



Banned for ninja'ing me for like the 10th time tonight.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because you're keeping me awake with the need to reply


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you're keeping me awake with the need to reply



Banned because GO TO SLEEP!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me feel proud of myself.


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for remembering that



What was better? Banned for not only posting too many gifs, but posting gifs that don't even make sense.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because your username is the same as the NN ID


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because GO TO SLEEP!



Banned for The happy meal strikes again.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because I CANT
> There's a spider close by



Banned because kill it!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for making me run out of ideas.


----------



## Myst (Jul 29, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making me run out of ideas.



Banned for being out of ideas.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned for tumblr.
Nailed it.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2014)

Banned because I like the book called shadow.. You aren't the dog from that book


----------



## Cress (Jul 29, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for being out of ideas.



Banned for not saying "Looking For" and just saying "LF"


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned cuz ninja


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having collectibles.

I got ninja'ed


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for not saying "Looking For" and just saying "LF"



Banned for banning me with silly reasons.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having collectibles.


Banned for not having collectibles.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja that got ninja'd


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for banning me with silly reasons.



Banned because THAT'S THE POINT!!!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for making me post the 100th time on this forum.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you've posted 100 times in 1 day


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making me post the 100th time on this forum.



Banned because I'm aiming for top poster!

I'm banning everyone, even me, for being ninjas!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm aiming for top poster!


Banned for reminding me once again I have no life.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you've posted 100 times in 1 day



Banned for having 3 avatars in 1.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because they're awesome ;-;


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because they're awesome ;-;



Banned because what's the third show?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for having 3 avatars in 1.


Banned for having the same user as your forum user and your Nintendo Network ID





I'm just that clever.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because they're awesome ;-;



Banned because they're not. :|


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for offending me


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for knowing who Merlin is


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for offending me



Banned because so much ninja!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you didn't know merlin


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having the same user as your forum user and your Nintendo Network ID
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for saying something Wholockian already said.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for saying something Wholockian already said.


Banned for uh... having good memory! Yeah!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for using the same gif twice in a post


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for hiding your "Siggy"


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because your username is the same as the NN ID



Here it is!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because once again, that's a statement, not a ban


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for hiding your "Siggy"



Banned for not understanding slang.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here it is!


Banned for having candy in their inventory.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> Banned because once again, that's a statement, not a ban



Banned for not knowing thats The statue of Monument Island from BioShock Infinite


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having an angel that reminds me of the weeping angel


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having candy in their inventory.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for no items.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having candy in their inventory.



Banned for not understanding candy is yummy.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for no items.


Banned for the same thing.




I went there.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for no items.



Banned for saying something I already said.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for ninja


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for not understanding candy is yummy.



Banned for not actually being Kirby, he's supposed to eat stuff, so why is he not eating your collectibles?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I saw that coming.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for continuous posting of gifs. I'll post a bigger version of my avatar if I see another gif.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not actually being Kirby, he's supposed to eat stuff, so why is he not eating your collectibles?



Banned because I didn't have him press the B button.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I saw that coming.


Banned for being a psychic.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for not knowing the difference between remind and what is


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for continuous posting of gifs. I'll post a bigger version of my avatar if I see another gif.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for threatening me




Post a bigger version of yourself so I can get out my ban hammer.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you used that gif


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for threatening me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for being the .gif person.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you used that gif


Banned for not knowing thats my favorite.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not knowing thats my favorite.



Banned because I ninja'd you.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because everyone is being ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because everyone is being ninja'd



Banned because I am ninja'ing everyone.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for threatening me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you don't have a ban hammer.

*LOOK AT EET!!!*


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because you don't have a ban hammer.
> View attachment 59036
> *LOOK AT EET!!!*


Banned for making me look at robins face replaced with kirby's


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for big font.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Everyone banned for making me second top poster.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for big font.


Banned for not noticing that earlier.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Everyone banned for making me second top poster.



Banned because what's my rank?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Everyone banned for making me second top poster.



Banned for reminding me I'm catching up to you >


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because what's my rank?



Banned for not being in the top 10.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for reminding me I'm catching up to you >



Banned because that will probably happen.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you ninja


BTW
Today's Top Ten Posters
Shadow516187 (72) Wholockian (57) Mystery2013 (43) PuffleKirby21 (41) Qvaric_Storyteller (34) HibariTheCarnivore (31) SummerBliss (29) Sparkanine (28) Flop (27) BerryPop (27)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because that will probably happen.


Banned for not changing avatar during this Ban Session.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you ninja
> 
> 
> BTW
> ...



Banned because thanks for the status update!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because this isn't a way to thank someone


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not changing avatar during this Ban Session.



Banned for not noticing the subtle sig change.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you ninja
> 
> 
> BTW
> ...



Banned because these are the actual top 10 posters.
ahousar97 (122)
 PuffleKirby21 (116)
 mattyboo1 (115)
 Shadow516187 (100)
 SummerBliss (83)
 Sparkanine (80)
 ellabella12345 (73)
 Delphine (72)
 Zaidaa (65)
 Wholockian (65)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because I don't think you did either


Banned for unnecessary ban.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for not noticing the edit


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for not noticing the edit



Banned for visiting my tumblr.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for also not noticing the edit


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for visiting my tumblr.


Banned for advertising your tumblr.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I'm going now, and I want to ban a random person
Also, dat gif siggy


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for advertising your tumblr.



Banned because it's not advertising. It's subtly in my sig. It's up to the person whether or not to click. ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> Banned because I'm going now, and I want to ban a random person
> Also, dat gif siggy



Banned for leaving.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because I'm going now, and I want to ban a random person
> Also, dat gif siggy



Banned for leaving us.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because I'm going now, and I want to ban a random person



Banned for banning random people.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because I'm going now, and I want to ban a random person
> Also, dat gif siggy



Banned for leaving.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for leaving us.



Banned for copying Mystery2013.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for copying Mystery2013.



Banned for calling him out on that.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for copying Mystery2013.



Banned because I didn't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

We should all start a BAN group, that'll be cool

Shadow: Banned for not playing the game >:/


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for calling him out on that.



Banned for having a NNID that seems fake.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for having a NNID that seems fake.



Banned because I didn't know you couldn't change it when I made it. >_<


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for totally changing the ban flow.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I didn't know you couldn't change it when I made it. >_<



Banned for making me laugh. Actually, I won't ban you. SO DON'T BAN ME FOR NOT BANNING SOMEONE OR USING CAPS.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> We should all start a BAN group, that'll be cool



That sounds cool but I'm already part of another group. I'm the one that does the initiation.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for making me laugh. Actually, I won't ban you. SO DON'T BAN ME FOR NOT BANNING SOMEONE OR USING CAPS.



Banned for not banning someone


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for making me laugh. Actually, I won't ban you. SO DON'T BAN ME FOR NOT BANNING SOMEONE OR USING CAPS.



Banned for laughing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not banning someone



Banned for broken gifs.

nvm. A refresh took care of that.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for making me top poster.
PuffleKirby21 (123)
 ahousar97 (122)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 Shadow516187 (107)
 SummerBliss (85)
 Sparkanine (80)
 ellabella12345 (73)
 Delphine (72)
 Wholockian (70)
 Zaidaa (66)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for making me top poster.
> PuffleKirby21 (123)
> ahousar97 (122)
> mattyboo1 (116)
> ...



Banned for not calling me out on what I did earlier.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not calling me out on what I did earlier.



Banned because I'm not on that list. >_<


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not banning someone



Double banned for not listening to me because I said don't ban me. Plus you've said that like 10 times already.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Double banned for not listening to me because I said don't ban me. Plus you've said that like 10 times already.


Banned because since when do I say "Banned for not banning someone" except for that?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm not on that list. >_<


Banned for making me feel sorry for you


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because since when do I say "Banned for not banning someone" except for that?



Banned because the whole point of this thread is to ban people so you can NOT tell people not to ban you. If you don't want to be banned, leave!


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because since when do I say "Banned for not banning someone" except for that?



Banned because you do say it A LOT!!!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because you do say it A LOT!!!



Banned for being ninja'd again.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because the whole point of this thread is to ban people so you can NOT tell people not to ban you. If you don't want to be banned, leave!


Banned for lecturing me on how i'm NOT playing the game.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for lecturing me on how i'm NOT playing the game.



Banned because I didn't want to seem like I was being ninja'd. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I didn't want to seem like I was being ninja'd. XD


Banned for being a determined Ninja.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a determined Ninja.



Banned because thanks. I'm also called a mind-reader by some.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Banning Wholockian because he's still here. O_O


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banning Wholockian because he's still here. O_O



Banned because I thought he went to sleep.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because thanks. I'm also called a mind-reader by some.


Banned for reminding me I told you were psychic.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I thought he went to sleep.



Banned because you can't look at the users in this thread.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because you can't look at the users in this thread.



Banned because I can.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because you can't look at the users in this thread.


Banned for making me look at green font text.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making me look at green font text.



Banned because you must look at colored text.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because you must look at colored text.



Banned for doing that.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because you must look at colored text.


Banned for taking to long to post.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for doing that.



Banned for changing avatar.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for taking to long to post.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I felt like the old one got boring.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for doing that.



Banned for having a less creepy avatar. There's nothing creepy about the word "Blood."


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I felt like the old one got boring.


Banned for using old twice


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for taking to long to post.



Banned because I didn't.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because I didn't.



I know "blood" isn't creepy. Read the whole thing. And look at Beau's shirt.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> I know "blood" isn't creepy. Read the whole thing. And look at Beau's shirt.


Banned for going into conversation.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for using old twice



Banned because he didn't. Please stop with the gifs.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for going into conversation.



Banned because what else is there?

Seriously, look at his shirt!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because he didn't. Please stop with the gifs.
> View attachment 59039



Banned for automatically using "he" XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because he didn't. Please stop with the gifs.
> View attachment 59039


Banned becasue I saw him edit the post.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned becasue I saw him edit the post.



That's why I edited it. 

Banned for assuming "him" and for spelling "because" wrong.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned becasue I saw him edit the post.



Banned because you quoted the edited post.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> That's why I edited it.
> 
> Banned for assuming "him" and for spelling "because" wrong.


Banned for noticing my typo.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> for spelling "because" wrong.



LOL.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> LOL.



Banned for laughing.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> LOL.



Banned for noticing aswell.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for laughing.



Banned because I didn't laugh. I said LOL.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> LOL.


Banned for starting this page.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for noticing aswell.



Banned because no space between "as" and "well"


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because no space between "as" and "well"


Banned for notcing my grammar typos.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for starting this page.



Banned for banning the same post twice.
Mystery2013 is banned for now being in the top 10.
PuffleKirby21 (135)
 ahousar97 (122)
 Shadow516187 (121)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 SummerBliss (91)
 Sparkanine (80)
 ellabella12345 (73)
 Zaidaa (72)
 Delphine (72)
 Mystery2013 (71)


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for notcing my grammar typos.



Banned for making more.

*noticing


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for banning the same post twice.
> Mystery2013 is banned for now being in the top 10.
> PuffleKirby21 (135)
> ahousar97 (122)
> ...


Banned for reminding him


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for banning the same post twice.
> Mystery2013 is banned for now being in the top 10.
> PuffleKirby21 (135)
> ahousar97 (122)
> ...



Yay! I made it!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for making more.
> 
> *noticing



Banned because SON OF A...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for reminding him



Banned for calling me a "him".

It's getting kind of annoying now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because SON OF A...



Banned because check before you post.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for making more.
> 
> *noticing



Banned for now being the 7th to poster.
PuffleKirby21 (136)
 Shadow516187 (124)
 ahousar97 (122)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 SummerBliss (91)
 Sparkanine (80)
 Mystery2013 (75)
 ellabella12345 (73)
 Delphine (72)
 Zaidaa (72)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for calling me a "him".
> 
> It's getting kind of annoying now.
> 
> ...


Banned because I WAS REFERRING TO ROBIN X KIRBY FAN FICTION OVER THERE.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for now being the 7th to poster.
> PuffleKirby21 (136)
> Shadow516187 (124)
> ahousar97 (122)
> ...



Banned because it will keep climbing. Just you watch and wait.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I WAS REFERRING TO ROBIN X KIRBY FAN FICTION OVER THERE.



Banned because most references fly over my head. ^^"


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I WAS REFERRING TO ROBIN X KIRBY FAN FICTION OVER THERE.



Banned because Kirby x anyone or anything isn't a fanfiction.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it will keep climbing. Just you watch and wait.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for not noticing my typo.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because Kirby x anyone or anything isn't a fanfiction.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I chose not to mention it.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because Kirby x anyone or anything isn't a fanfiction.


Banned for ruining the fun.
Here is your punishment.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for ruining the fun.
> Here is your punishment.



Banned because I can delete them in the reply.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for way too many of the same gif.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because I can delete them in the reply.



Banned because smart idea.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because I can delete them in the reply.


Banned Because:


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned Because:



Banned for not giving a reason to ban me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for not giving a reason to ban me.


Banned for not knowing what that meant.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for not giving a reason to ban me.



Banned because wasn't the gif reason enough?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not knowing what that meant.



Banned for secretly being a ninja.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for not giving a reason to ban me.


Banned again because:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Gif was reasonable enough like mystery said.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned again because:data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> The Gif was reasonable enough like mystery said.



Banned because waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeext.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for that word vomit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeext.



Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for that word vomit.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for not knowing I changed it.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not knowing I changed it.



Banned because it was still quoted.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned again because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also banning me for the same post twice. Again.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it was still quoted.


Banned for bullying me with the  face.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Also banning me for the same post twice. Again.



Banned just because.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for bullying me with the  face.



Banned for not using the correct emote.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Also banning me for the same post twice. Again.



Banned for not updating us with the top posters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned just because.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for noticing I messed up.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not updating us with the top posters.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm good at *noticing* your mistakes. haha


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not updating us with the top posters.



Banned because HERE YOU GO!
PuffleKirby21 (148)
 Shadow516187 (132)
 ahousar97 (122)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 SummerBliss (98)
 Mystery2013 (89)
 Sparkanine (80)
 Zaidaa (75)
 ellabella12345 (73)
 Delphine (72)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm good at *noticing* your mistakes. haha


Banned for putting "noticing" in bold.





- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because HERE YOU GO!
> PuffleKirby21 (148)
> Shadow516187 (132)
> ahousar97 (122)
> ...


Banned because here's mine:
Mystery2013 (8) PuffleKirby21 (7) Lolitia (5) SummerBliss (4) Shadow516187 (4) buuunii (3) Jam Colour Crystal (3) Vizionari (3) Mango (3) ObeseMudkipz (2)


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for putting "noticing" in bold.



Banned because I have my reasons. ;D


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing >:c


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for having Levi in your sig



Banned for jumping in out of nowhere.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I have my reasons. ;D



Banned for not using an emote









- - - Post Merge - - -



Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for having Levi in your sig



Banned for noticing i'm an Attack On Titan fan.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not using an emote



Banned because ;D is an emote of my own creation which translates to "mischievous grin"


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because here's mine:
> Mystery2013 (8) PuffleKirby21 (7) Lolitia (5) SummerBliss (4) Shadow516187 (4) buuunii (3) Jam Colour Crystal (3) Vizionari (3) Mango (3) ObeseMudkipz (2)



Banned for living in a different time zone than me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because ;D is an emote of my own creation which translates to "mischievous grin"



Banned for making me curious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for living in a different time zone than me.


Banned for living in PST.

I just posted my 150th post, WOW.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making me curious.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm in PST too. 

Edit: Curious about...?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for being in PST


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm in PST too.



Banned for not knowing I live in Central Standard Time.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for being in PST



Banned for using silly excuses to ban.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm in PST too.



Not a ban, but a warning for being on the good side of the US.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Not a ban, but a warning for being on the good side of the US.



Banned for assuming it's good when summer weather all the time gets boring.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Not a ban, but a warning for being on the good side of the US.


Banned for being on the western side of the U.S.A.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because this is crazy


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for being in PST



Banned for making fun of Marco in your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned because this is crazy



Banned because I know.

Wait, does anyone know how many pages we filled up so far?! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making fun of Marco in your avatar.



Banned for ninja!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I know.
> 
> Wait, does anyone know how many pages we filled up so far?!
> 
> ...


Around 40 in my estimates.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for guessing


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for assuming it's good when summer weather all the time gets boring.



Banned for saying the weather is boring when you should say WAY TOO HOT!!!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for guessing



Banned for being a useless Attack On Titan character.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a useless Attack On Titan character.



banned because wOW THAT WAS RUDE WOW


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> banned because wOW THAT WAS RUDE WOW



Banned for being offended.

*is running out of good bans*


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> banned because wOW THAT WAS RUDE WOW


Banned for taking it seriously.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a useless Attack On Titan character.



Banned for using the same gif 100 times in the last hour.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for being offended.
> 
> *is running out of good bans*



Running out of steam, oldie?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for posting before me. (D'aw, Marco! You're still using the silly edit I did of your avatar. :'D I'm flattered~ lol)


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for taking it seriously.



Banned for thinking I took it seriously


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for using the same gif 100 times in the last hour.



Banned because sorry, what was that?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Running out of steam, oldie?



Banned because I'm most likely younger than you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for posting before me. (D'aw, Marco! You're still using the silly edit I did of your avatar. :'D I'm flattered~ lol)



Banned for being awake.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Banned for posting before me. (D'aw, Marco! You're still using the silly edit I did of your avatar. :'D I'm flattered~ lol)


Banned for suddenly appearing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm most likely younger than you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for curiosity of my age.

I'LL GO ALL NIGHT.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because sorry, what was that?



Banned for NOT GETTING THE MESSAGE!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for NOT GETTING THE MESSAGE!


Banned for being logical with bans.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for using perfect syntax


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for using perfect syntax



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for using perfect syntax


Banned for having 2 eggs in your inventory.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for *noticing*.



Banned for using "noticing" in bold.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having 2 eggs in your inventory.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because only you would catch that. XD


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for using 'XD'


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because only you would catch that. XD







Banned because *THATS RIGHT!*


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because *THATS RIGHT!*



Banned for that gif.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for dissin' Snoop


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for that gif.



Banned for reminding me Snoop Dog isn't smoking weed in that gif.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because *THATS RIGHT!*



Banned for FINALLY using a new gif. But you still need to stop using them completely.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for reminding me Snoop Dog isn't smoking weed in that gif.



Banned because how did I remind you of that?! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for FINALLY using a new gif. But you still need to stop using them completely.



Banned for having a true and valid opinion that I agree with.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for FINALLY using a new gif. But you still need to stop using them completely.


Banned because nah...






- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because how did I remind you of that?!
> Banned for I really don't know...


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for having a true and valid opinion that I agree with.



Banned because you agreed with me before. New top 10 posters:
PuffleKirby21 (167)
 Shadow516187 (148)
 ahousar97 (122)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 Mystery2013 (108)
 SummerBliss (99)
 Zaidaa (80)
 Sparkanine (80)
 Cadbberry (78)
 ellabella12345 (73)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because how did I remind you of that?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Mystery2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because how did I remind you of that?!
> ...



Banned for that malfunctioning quote.

Which I just fixed.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Shadow516187 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for that malfunctioning quote.
> ...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for *noticing* that T.T



Banned for still screwing up the quote.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for still screwing up the quote.


Banned for messing up the quote yourself


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Mystery2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for *noticing* that T.T
> ...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for messing up the quote yourself



Banned because I am attempting to clean your mess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Shadow516187 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for another broken quote.
> ...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I am attempting to clean your mess.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Mystery2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because I am attempting to clean your mess.
> ...



Banned for needing help in the first place.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for needing help in the first place.



Banned for pointing out my shortcomings.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for pointing out my shortcomings.



Banned for having shortcomings.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for helping me.



Banned for quoting a post I didn't make.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for quoting a post I didn't make.



Banned because he screwed up his coding. lol


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for having shortcomings.



Banned for... being a bully...
NAILED IT SO HARD!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for... being a bully...
> NAILED IT SO HARD!



Banned for allowing yourself to be bullied. ^^"


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for allowing yourself to be bullied. ^^"



Banned for having the best comeback in the last half hour.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for having the best comeback in the last half hour.



Banned because thank you...?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for allowing yourself to be bullied. ^^"



Banned for telling me that on an online community. I'm a newbie for god sakes! Have some restraint!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for telling me that on an online community. I'm a newbie for god sakes! Have some restraint!



Banned because I'm a newbie too. Sorta. haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I'm a newbie too. Sorta. haha



Banned for calling yourself a newbie when you have 632 posts.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because thank you...?



Banned because your welcome.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for calling yourself a newbie when you have 632 posts.



Banned because I mostly roam the basement looking for willing victims for initiation. ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because your welcome.



Banned because it's *you're


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I mostly roam the basement looking for willing victims for initiation. ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for being a child molester.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a child molester.



haha, how can a child be a child molester?

Anyways, you don't understand initiation. No one does...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for too many gifs.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> haha, how can a child be a child molester?
> 
> Anyways, you don't understand initiation. No one does...



Banned for not knowing that I know what that means.

the action of admitting someone into a secret or obscure society or group, typically with a ritual.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for too many gifs.



Banned because SOMEONE GETS IT!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for too many gifs.



Banned for sudden Lilo and stitch nostalgia.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not knowing that I know what that means.
> 
> the action of admitting someone into a secret or obscure society or group, typically with a ritual.



That's the boring definition. My kind is different.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it's *you're



Oops.

HEY EVERYBODY! HOW ABOUT WE MAKE A POST WITHOUT THE WORD BAN IN IT!!!!!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> That's the boring definition. My kind is different.


Banned for being classy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Oops.
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY! HOW ABOUT WE MAKE A POST WITHOUT THE WORD BAN IN IT!!!!!


Banned for going AFK.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Oops.
> 
> HEY EVERYBODY! HOW ABOUT WE MAKE A POST WITHOUT THE WORD BAN IN IT!!!!!



A post or a thread?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being classy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for stalking him.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for going AFK.



Actually, I haven't moved from it at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> A post or a thread?



I said A POST.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> A post or a thread?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for misuse of the word stalking.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Actually, I haven't moved from it at all.



Banned for proving him wrong. High five! *high fives*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for misuse of the word stalking.



Banned for watching very, _very_ carefully. Better?


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for proving him wrong. High five! *high fives*



Woo! *Clap*.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for proving him wrong. High five! *high fives*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for not correcting your grammar earlier.
Banned for proving me wrong.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not correcting your grammar earlier.
> Banned for proving me wrong.



Oh? When?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Woo! *Clap*.


My repuation...Its gone!






- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> A post or a thread?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


THERE.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> My repuation...Its gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because what reputation?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because what reputation?



Banned for good comeback.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because what reputation?



Banned for telling the truth. I've made my post without the word ban in it.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for telling the truth. I've made my post without the word ban in it.


Banned for being a rebel.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a rebel.



Banned for being awake still.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for being awake still.



Like I said I have no life.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a rebel.



Banned because you also did it.


Shadow516187 said:


> My repuation...Its gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Like I said I have no life.



Banned for admitting you have no life.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for telling the truth. I've made my post without the word ban in it.


Banned for not giving us top poster updates.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because so many posts


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for admitting you have no life.



Banned because it's true.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not giving us top poster updates.



Banned because I agree with that statement!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned because so many posts



Banned for reappearing.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned because so many posts



Banned because ikr?! It's totally crazy...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for reappearing.



Banned for scaring him in the first place.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I agree with that statement!



Banned for FINALLY agreeing with me (T_T)


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I agree with that statement!


FINE! HERE IT IS!
PuffleKirby21 (191)
 Shadow516187 (171)
 Mystery2013 (141)
 ahousar97 (125)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 SummerBliss (99)
 ellabella12345 (94)
 Zaidaa (80)
 Sparkanine (80)
 Cadbberry (79)


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> FINE! HERE IT IS!
> PuffleKirby21 (191)
> Shadow516187 (171)
> Mystery2013 (141)
> ...



Banned because you two need to go away so I can win!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> FINE! HERE IT IS!
> PuffleKirby21 (191)
> Shadow516187 (171)
> Mystery2013 (141)
> ...


I WILL PASS YOU ROBIN X KIRBY


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for FINALLY agreeing with me (T_T)



haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> I WILL PASS YOU ROBIN X KIRBY



Not before I pass you!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


ITS A BATTLE TO THE DEATH.
*starts playing battle themes*


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> ITS A BATTLE TO THE DEATH.
> *starts playing battle themes*



I have the timezone on my advantage... wait, we only have until my midnight before rankings reset. >_<

So... only an hour left.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, at least we're in the top 3 like it should be.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> I have the timezone on my advantage... wait, we only have until my midnight before rankings reset. >_<



Its past 1:00 am where I am (CNT).


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well, at least we're in the top 3 like it should be.



Eh, I guess so. We're the elite three! haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Its past 1:00 am where I am (CNT).



Then how are you getting the old rankings still? 

Wait... nvm... yours reset before this.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Eh, I guess so. We're the elite three! haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I FINALLY HAVE A REPUTATION AROUND HERE!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> I FINALLY HAVE A REPUTATION AROUND HERE!



*claps slowly*


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I'm almost at 200.
C'MON! STEP IT UP!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> I FINALLY HAVE A REPUTATION AROUND HERE!



Reputation of what?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because I'm almost at 200.
> C'MON! STEP IT UP!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Eh, this is probably the most posting I've ever done in one day.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> *claps slowly*



Banned for not clapping faster


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not clapping faster



Banned for *noticing*. lmfao


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because I'm almost at 200.
> C'MON! STEP IT UP!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned for being a drill sarg.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Eh, this is probably the most posting I've ever done in one day.



Me too. Old highest was around 120.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Me too. Old highest was around 120.



I don't pay attention to details like that. I just post.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for *noticing*. lmfao



*Gasps*
Banned for putting noticing in bold.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a drill sarg.



Banned for not noticing it was a Sonic reference.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for not noticing it was a Sonic reference.



Banned for not putting "noticing" in bold.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for not noticing it was a Sonic reference.



Holy...IT IS!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> *Gasps*
> Banned for putting noticing in bold.



haha, this joke will never get old.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> haha, this joke will never get old.


Banned for making fun of me
(Bully jokes arent funny)

Yay I started this page!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making fun of me
> (Bully jokes arent funny)



Banned because it is for me.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> haha, this joke will never get old.



Banned for trying to quote yourself but didn't.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Me too. Old highest was around 120.


Banned for not giving us top poster updates.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for trying to quote yourself but didn't.



Banned because huh?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not giving us top poster updates.



Banned because I agree. I want one every page.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because huh?



Banned because you didn't *notice* that?


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not giving us top poster updates.



Banned for wanting them like every 5 minutes.
PuffleKirby21 (202)
 Shadow516187 (181)
 Mystery2013 (158)
 ahousar97 (126)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 SummerBliss (99)
 ellabella12345 (94)
 Zaidaa (80)
 Sparkanine (80)
 Cadbberry (79)

What's yours? Am I beating you?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because you didn't *notice* that?



Banned because it's not funny when you do it.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because huh?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for agreeing with me although it makes me happy T_T


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for wanting them like every 5 minutes.
> PuffleKirby21 (202)
> Shadow516187 (181)
> Mystery2013 (158)
> ...



PuffleKirby21 (203) Shadow516187 (182) Mystery2013 (159) ahousar97 (127) mattyboo1 (116) SummerBliss (99) ellabella12345 (94) Sparkanine (80) Zaidaa (80) Cadbberry (79)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it's not funny when you do it.



Banned for being mean again.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for agreeing with me although it makes me happy T_T



Banned for being happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being mean again.



Banned because I'm not always mean. Just mischievous. ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> PuffleKirby21 (203) Shadow516187 (182) Mystery2013 (159) ahousar97 (127) mattyboo1 (116) SummerBliss (99) ellabella12345 (94) Sparkanine (80) Zaidaa (80) Cadbberry (79)



200 POSTS GUYS


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> 200 POSTS MOFOS



The lack of you posting your top 10 posters makes me feel like I'm beating you.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The lack of you posting your top 10 posters makes me feel like I'm beating you.


Banned for making me feel lazy.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making me feel lazy.



Banned for being lazy.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Here they are as of Central Standard: Mystery2013 (87) PuffleKirby21 (65) Shadow516187 (58) CR33P (26) ellabella12345 (21) Marco Bodt (19) ObeseMudkipz (13) Cadbberry (12) WonderK (11) Stepheroo (10)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for being lazy.



Banned for not feeling anything to my 200th post T.T


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Here they are as of Central Standard: Mystery2013 (87) PuffleKirby21 (65) Shadow516187 (58) CR33P (26) ellabella12345 (21) Marco Bodt (19) ObeseMudkipz (13) Cadbberry (12) WonderK (11) Stepheroo (10)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Eh. I'm kinda tired. Woke up early. Wo. I'm beating you all! haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Eh. I'm kinda tired. Woke up early. Wo. I'm beating you all! haha



WHY AREN'T YOU FEELING ANYTHING TO MY 200TH POST?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> WHY AREN'T YOU FEELING ANYTHING TO MY 200TH POST?



Congrats. *slow clap*


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> WHY AREN'T YOU FEELING ANYTHING TO MY 200TH POST?



Because I already said I had 200 posts.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Congrats. *slow clap*


Banned for sarcastic slow clap.
Is this you?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for sarcastic slow clap.
> Is this you?



Banned for starting a gif war.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for starting a gif war.



Banned for making a reference.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making a reference.



Banned because I don't even understand the reference I apparently made. >_<

Most references fly over my head.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making a reference.



Banned for banning someone for that reason for probably the 20th time.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I don't even understand the reference I apparently made. >_<


Banned because we can start a gif war if you want to. I can make Robin x Kirby angry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for banning someone for that reason for probably the 20th time.



Banned for guessing the amount of the same ban reason I've made.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because we can start a gif war if you want to. I can make Robin x Kirby angry.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure... except the only gifs I have are AC related. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Sure... except the only gifs I have are AC related. XD


Doesn't matter. Ready...Go!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

This'll hurt your eyes a bit.

http://38.media.tumblr.com/17ca65475c75e77d529b39bdf55f16df/tumblr_mxlvbk4aiy1rkbqbko1_500.gif

Damnit... it's too big to insert... >_<


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because we can start a gif war if you want to. I can make Robin x Kirby angry.




I can do this for hours.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> This'll hurt your eyes a bit.
> 
> http://38.media.tumblr.com/17ca65475c75e77d529b39bdf55f16df/tumblr_mxlvbk4aiy1rkbqbko1_500.gif
> 
> Damnit... it's not too big to insert... >_<



Like it.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Like it.



I wanted to make it my avatar but TBT says it's too big.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

So, no bans?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So, no bans?



I'm out of reasons to ban.

But we are derailing the topic...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> I wanted to make it my avatar but TBT says it's too big.



Try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mystery


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

*TOP 10 POSTERS:**
PuffleKirby21 (218)
 Shadow516187 (194)
 Mystery2013 (177)
 ahousar97 (127)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 SummerBliss (99)
 ellabella12345 (94)
 Cadbberry (81)
 Zaidaa (80)
 Sparkanine (80)*


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So, no bans?



Banned for not joining on the gif war.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Try
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> I'm out of reasons to ban.
> 
> But we are derailing the topic...


Banned for *mentioning* that.





- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Yay! Thanks!



No problem!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for *mentioning* that.



Nope. Doesn't work for that word.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for mentioning that.



Banned for bolding the wrong word.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for bolding the wrong word.



Banned for understanding!


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Nope. Doesn't work for that word.



THIS IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for bolding the wrong word.



Banned for officially making *NOTICING* a ban joke.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> THIS IS BEAUTIFUL.



Yes. I know. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for officially making *NOTICING* a ban joke.



Banned because you're welcome. ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> THIS IS BEAUTIFUL.







IS THIS GOOD?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Yes. I know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Awesome I have my own joke now...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


>


BANNED FOR COSPLAY...AWWWW YEAAHHHH


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because it's from tumblr. heh


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it's from tumblr. heh



Banned for ruining the joke...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for ruining the joke...



Banned because you're welcome. ^^"


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for ruining the joke...


Guys I think i'll call it a night.
I certainly *NOTICED* the time.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Guys I think i'll call it a night.
> I certainly *NOTICED* the time.



I'll leave too then. Same time tomorrow? lmfao


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


>





Shadow516187 said:


> IS THIS GOOD?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I like Mystery's more.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> I'll leave too then. Same time tomorrow? lmfao



Yes. I'll be banning more people tomorrow with my gifs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> I'll leave too then. Same time tomorrow? lmfao



Btw tomorrow i'm adding you on my wii u.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I like Mystery's more.



I'm adding you as well.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Yes. I'll be banning more people tomorrow with my gifs.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh? Up for a MK8 tournament?


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Btw tomorrow i'm adding you on my wii u.
> 
> I'm adding you as well.



Already added both of you. Banned.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Already added both of you. Banned.



I'll add you if I remember tomorrow. haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Oh? Up for a MK8 tournament?


Tomorrow, My back hurts sitting in the chair and i'm too tired for MK8.
PM me tomorrow in the afternoon if you wish to battle it out.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

*TOP 10 POSTERS:**
PuffleKirby21 (227)
 Shadow516187 (206)
 Mystery2013 (199)
 ahousar97 (132)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 SummerBliss (99)
 ellabella12345 (94)
 Cadbberry (81)
 Zaidaa (80)
 Sparkanine (80)*
Mystery is getting close!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> I'll add you if I remember tomorrow. haha



I added you and Kirby, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Tomorrow, My back hurts sitting in the chair and i'm too tired for MK8.
> PM me tomorrow in the afternoon if you wish to battle it out.



Obviously. I'm beat and I'm going to sleep right now.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Obviously. I'm beat and I'm going to sleep right now.



Nolet'sbatlenowbattlenowbattlenow!SomuchenergysomuchenergyomgomgomgNOWNOWNOW!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nolet'sbatlenowbattlenowbattlenow!SomuchenergysomuchenergyomgomgomgNOWNOWNOW!



Nope. lmfao


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Nope. lmfao



Just don't expect me awake 12 hours from now.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just don't expect me awake 12 hours from now.



Me neither.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Get the last few posts in! 2 minutes left!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

*FINAL RESULTS:**
PuffleKirby21 (238)
 Shadow516187 (207)
 Mystery2013 (205)
 ahousar97 (132)
 mattyboo1 (116)
 SummerBliss (99)
 ellabella12345 (94)
 Cadbberry (81)
 Zaidaa (80)
 Sparkanine (80)*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I now have 1 post. Woo still #1.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm coming for that title!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Victory!


Today's Top Ten Posters
Mystery2013 (5) Mango (2) noobcake (1) risako0423 (1) Veros (1) heavencaller (1) Sumemr (1) _Moonblast_ (1) Revolver Ocelot (1) PuffleKirby21 (1)


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having Beau in your avatar.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for even going there with the


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because no signature.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you & the majority of the people on here _ do _ have one.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because why don't you have one, may I ask?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because of asking me why I don't have one.

And also, I don't know how to make a one & everyone seems to want TBT I can't afford.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because, oh, makes sense.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because your sig isn't even your final form.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because true, true.
So many parts that rotate...


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because nope.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for exactly 800 posts.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you have the same amount of spoilers I got.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for being red


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because Magnolia Scotland Forever


----------



## Kernel (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for chill avatar expression


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for exactly 10 posts


----------



## Victor S Court (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for Lies


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because of initials.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for asking about booty, then stating "booty".


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because of a Kildor quote.


----------



## Mayaa (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you can't stand my booty.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I need to change that.


----------



## Mayaa (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because your sig keeps changing when I refresh the page.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because yup, it's a rotating sig.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because pokemon


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because yup, it's a rotating sig.



banned for having twewy as your sig

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faeynia said:


> Banned because pokemon



banned for having peaches as your native fruit


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you've played TWEWY too?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I haven't, but I've seen it before.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because oh, ok.


----------



## Mayaa (Jul 30, 2014)

Bannes for having a shiny Umbreon that I'm jealous of.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you can have one at a spriting shop.
thanks axeler!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for telling them where to get one.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because don't you wanna help someone out?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because yes, but I needed a reason to ban you.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because makes sense.


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because booty


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because ya'll need JEBUS.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because everyone always says that, and banned because it's true.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for thanking hunnybuns and kyukon in the spoilers


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because it's the best thing to do.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because that's true.


----------



## Allycat (Jul 30, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because that's true.



banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you're a little bit late for that.


----------



## Allycat (Jul 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because you're a little bit late for that.



banned because you're a little bit early for that


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because, what?


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for noot noot


----------



## Allycat (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned for noot noot



banned because if i see noot noot one more time I'm going to fall over and die


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because MARCOOO
polo
Got ninja'd


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

banned because i said so


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because that's a common excuse.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

banned because exactly.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because what?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for still having a scrollbar on your too long sig.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because that can't be fixed.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for intensifying


----------



## Balverine (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for purple text


----------



## toxapex (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having a PG-13 tumblr.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for extra crazy eyes.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because your sig is fixed somehow...


----------



## locker (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned foe being on this thread


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for being mysterious


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because Kirbeh.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because not kirby


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because a signature would go there


----------



## toxapex (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you're so sour!


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because You got the Tokay Eyeball


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because You got the Tokay Eyeball



Banned for the simple signature.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because the truth will trap you.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is not a lemon.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because ninja'd.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because Ninjad


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because ninja'd.



Lol Ninja'ed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for the simple signature.



Banned for posting 100 times last night.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Lol Ninja'ed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because of correcting me when others write it like that too.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because of correcting me when others write it like that too.



Banned for joining 9 days before me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for life


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for joining 9 days before me.



Banned for not having more posts than me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for life



Banned for hating me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Banned for not having more posts than me.



Banned for probably having all your posts on The Basement.
Mine is


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for being hated


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned for being hated



Banned for lying in your title, aren't you the Epic Face?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because Levi.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because Levi.



Banned for noticing I copied one of your siggy's.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because



Banned because unnecessary ban.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I said so and that was not unecessary


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because unnecessary ban.



Banned for also getting a stache.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you have a green leaf.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for also getting a stache.



Banned for reappearing on this topic.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for reappearing on this topic.



Banned for also reappearing.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned for also reappearing.



Banned for not adding me on Wii U.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Marco Bodt said:


> Banned because so many posts



Just saying, this all started on page 1,744 if you wanted to know.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just saying, this all started on page 1,744 if you wanted to know.



Woah seriously? I changed my title if anyone want to ban me.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not adding me on Wii U.



Banned because I woke up late and haven't had a chance to yet.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just saying, this all started on page 1,744 if you wanted to know.



BANNED FOR NOT GIVING US TOP POSTER UPDATES


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you have a green leaf.



Banned for being the 18,000th post. I was 1 away!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> BANNED FOR NOT GIVING US TOP POSTER UPDATES



Banned for shaving off your stache.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for being the 18,000th post. I was 1 away!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it got boring.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Here, none of us are on it, happy?
MC4pros (117) SummerBliss (89) Sparkanine (63) Nix (61) ahousar97 (57) ellabella12345 (49) Delphine (42) Jam Colour Crystal (40) the_red_cloud (29) AshleyPatsho (29)


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Here, none of us are on it, happy?
> MC4pros (117) SummerBliss (89) Sparkanine (63) Nix (61) ahousar97 (57) ellabella12345 (49) Delphine (42) Jam Colour Crystal (40) the_red_cloud (29) AshleyPatsho (29)



Banned because the current top poster is in my club. haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because the current top poster is in my club. haha



Banned for having low quality avatar.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having low quality avatar.



Banned because it's from the 3DS. Of course it will be low quality. >_<


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it's from the 3DS. Of course it will be low quality. >_<


Banned for changing it to high quality.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for changing it to high quality.



Banned because someone else drew it for me! ^^


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because it's from the 3DS. Of course it will be low quality. >_<



Banned for having a gold axe.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for having a gold axe.



Banned because I have 10+ gold axes. ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for having a gold axe.



Banned for still not actually changing his avatar to kirby





YEP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I have 10+ gold axes. ;D



Banned because I want one


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for still not actually changing his avatar to kirby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I have some extra. Want one?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for using tumblr!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:


> Banned because I have some extra. Want one?


Banned because YES. I'm adding you on 3DS (*NOTICE* that were still in topic by banning.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



remiaphasia said:


> Banned for using tumblr!



Banned for suddenly appearing.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because YES. I'm adding you on 3DS (*NOTICE* that were still in topic by banning.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I have to go.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have to go.



Banned for making us wait to play Mariokart.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And for having a sudden name change. Double-ban.


----------



## Locket (Jul 30, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Does "senior member" actually mean anything though? And I do deserved to be banned for it, I have no life and am here all the time ;-;
> 
> Banned for making me feel sad about how pathetic I am waaaah :'(



No, I am just jealous. 

Banned for editing Kirby.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having MK8 in signature and I really want it. ;~;


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Banned for having MK8 in signature and I really want it. ;~;



Banned for not having MK8.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for making us wait to play Mariokart.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And for having a sudden name change. Double-ban.



I'm back. Up for a race?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not having MK8.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I am


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> I am



Want to make the room?


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not having MK8.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'll join in a few minutes. I'm going to have another friend with me. Banned for not being on earlier.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Want to make the room?


I did, you can join.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> I did, you can join.



Alright. Joining in a few minutes.

Edit: I keep getting error'd. >_<

What's going on?!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Alright. Joining in a few minutes.
> 
> Edit: I keep getting error'd. >_<
> 
> What's going on?!


You host it, can you hear me on my mic? just making sure I don't leave it on.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> You host it, can you hear me on my mic? just making sure I don't leave it on.



No, I keep getting error'd before I can join.

*creating room*

Created!

Damnit... error again. >_<

Hmm... I'll try something.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for not banning someone


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xyle said:


> banned for not banning someone



Banned for making that joke


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making that joke



Banned because let's see if this works.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for wanting to see if something would work

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for... wait i banned my self NNNOOOO


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Xyle said:


> banned for wanting to see if something would work
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> banned for... wait i banned my self NNNOOOO



Banned for being rude.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being rude.



Banned because my room in MK8 is open...


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because my room in MK8 is open...



Banned because it won't let me join. >_<


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it won't let me join. >_<



Banned because bad internet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it won't let me join. >_<



try making your own room, or check your internet.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because bad internet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My Internet hates yours basically.

Banned because http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wf...?error_code=118-0502&system=Wiiu&locale=en_US


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> My Internet hates yours basically.
> 
> Banned because http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wf...?error_code=118-0502&system=Wiiu&locale=en_US



I'll change up my firewall or my settings, one sec.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> I'll change up my firewall or my settings, one sec.



Banned because it's working!


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because your signature needs to be edited!


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's working!



We got 1 whole race in! Woo!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> We got 1 whole race in! Woo!



Banned for leaving. haha


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Too many communication errors, I think I'll leave. >.< Banned for making me leave.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Too many communication errors, I think I'll leave. >.< Banned for making me leave.



Banned because fix your Internet?

After these two races, I'm done.

Or now is good too. XD

Good game.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because fix your Internet?
> 
> After these two races, I'm done.


Banned because I'm done racing for now.
If you guys could hear me on my mic...I'm sorry for being so stupid, I'm very tired.


----------



## Cress (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because fix your Internet?



Banned because I've already done it. Banning you for causing communication errors.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I'm done racing for now.



Banned because I edited. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because I've already done it. Banning you for causing communication errors.



Banned because it's not my fault my Internet hates yours.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for drawing your avatar. or, I assume you did


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for drawing your avatar. or, I assume you did



Banned because tokayseye drew it for me.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having a reminder to edit your signature in your signature.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for having a reminder to edit your signature in your signature.



Banned because I have a tendency to forget things.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have a tendency to forget things.



I'm surprised you haven't banned me for being too good at MK8.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> I'm surprised you haven't banned me for being too good at MK8.



Banned for thinking I would ban you for that.

Eh. I didn't mind. I'm not that good at it myself. I consider myself a decent player.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for thinking I would ban you for that.
> 
> Eh. I didn't mind. I'm not that good at it myself. I consider myself a decent player.



Banned because you can check out my ghost data on Music Park if you'd like, i'm doing some time trials there.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because you can check out my ghost data on Music Park if you'd like, i'm doing some time trials there.



Banned because I'd rather play Earthbound.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for being alive.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

CR33P said:


> Banned for being alive.



Banned for a weird reason to ban...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

CR33P said:


> Banned for being alive.



Banned for getting rid of your funny signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for a weird reason to ban...



Banned for taking it seriously.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for getting rid of your funny signature.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for assuming I took it seriously.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for REMINDER: EDIT SIGNATURE ASAP
Here's a link for my reaction. http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Scatman_02.swf


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for REMINDER: EDIT SIGNATURE ASAP
> Here's a link for my reaction. http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Scatman_02.swf



Banned because wtf was that?!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because wtf was that?!



Banned because that was The fresh prince of bel air, the scene where will smith is dancing, the song is actually Scatman John: Scatman's World


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because that was The fresh prince of bel air, the scene where will smith is dancing, the song is actually Scatman John: Scatman's World



Banned because I've never heard of that song.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've never heard of that song.



Banned because it was the 90's
here's another link for entertainment.
http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/i_cant_sleep.swf


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for so much change (Username, avatar, sig) Ninja'd D:


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Banned for so much change (Username, avatar, sig)



Banned because change is good. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because it was the 90's
> here's another link for entertainment.
> http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/i_cant_sleep.swf



Banned for sharing these interesting links.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because change is good. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because go to this website http://thebest404pageever.com/


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because go to this website http://thebest404pageever.com/



Banned because I got a fat guy running.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I got a fat guy running.



Banned because refresh the page, there's also an index.
This one fits you perfectly!
http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/waiting.swf


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because refresh the page, there's also an index.
> This one fits you perfectly!
> http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/waiting.swf



Banned because that sounds awesome.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds awesome.



Banned because here's another one.
http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/revy.swf


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because here's another one.
> http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/revy.swf



Banned for sharing another one. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for sharing another one. XD



Banned because me when I die in Qwop
http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/WOAH-OH-OH-AH-AH-AH-AAAA-HA-AH-AH-AH.swf


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because me when I die in Qwop
> http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/WOAH-OH-OH-AH-AH-AH-AAAA-HA-AH-AH-AH.swf



Banned because what or where is Qwop? Is it a game?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what or where is Qwop? Is it a game?



It is a game and don't play it.
Banned for making me remember qwop.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> It is a game and don't play it.
> Banned for making me remember qwop.



Banned because I wouldn't play it even if you told me to.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because i'm going to rate avatar's.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because i'm going to rate avatar's.



Banned because *avatars and you don't need to tell me that.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because *avatars and you don't need to tell me that.



Banned for *NOTICING* that.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for *NOTICING* that.



Banned because you're welcome. ;D


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

_Banned for being hella rad._


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _Banned for being hella rad._



Banned for the compliment.

Ooooh, fresh meat. hehe


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _Banned for being hella rad._



Banned for appearing on this topic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for the compliment.
> 
> Ooooh, fresh meat. hehe



Banned for ninja
ALSO 300 POSTS IN 2 DAYS


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for appearing on this topic
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for no life. ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for no life. ;D



Banned for reminding me
NOW ITS 300 POSTS















IF ONLY SNUFFLE KIRBY WERE HERE.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for reminding me
> NOW ITS 300 POSTS
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for missing Kirby. lmfao

*claps* for 300 posts.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> *claps*


Banned because here's the top posters
Myst (194) Shadow516187 (157) MC4pros (156) PuffleKirby21 (122) SummerBliss (106) Nix (75) ellabella12345 (75) ahousar97 (73) Jam Colour Crystal (72) Sparkanine (68)

Wow not a slow clap? I feel so honored!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me >_>


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because here's the top posters
> Myst (194) Shadow516187 (157) MC4pros (156) PuffleKirby21 (122) SummerBliss (106) Nix (75) ellabella12345 (75) ahousar97 (73) Jam Colour Crystal (72) Sparkanine (68)
> 
> Wow not a slow clap? I feel so honored!



yay! Wo... I had like around 500 posts two days ago...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for ninjaing me >_>



Heheheh


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for ninjaing me >_>



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> yay! Wo... I had like around 500 posts two days ago...



Banned for having no life like me ;D


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having 6 numbers in your name.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having Levi in Christmas Hat omfg it's only July


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for having 6 numbers in your name.



Banned for not having any numbers in your name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having no life like me ;D



Banned because it's called summer vacation. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned for having Levi in Christmas Hat omfg it's only July



Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned for having Levi in Christmas Hat omfg it's only July



Banned because I don't care.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I don't care.



Banned for not caring.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not caring.



Banned for caring.
Here's a reaction link http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Scatman_02.swf


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for caring.
> Here's a reaction link http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Scatman_02.swf



Banned for another reaction link.
omfg. It's the same one.

Double banned for repeating links.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having that titan daddy gif omfg where do you get all those gifs?!?!!??


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned for having that titan daddy gif omfg where do you get all those gifs?!?!!??



Google: attack on titan gifs, look through them


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned for having that titan daddy gif omfg where do you get all those gifs?!?!!??



Banned because he has a rotating sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Google: attack on titan gifs, look through them



Banned for ninja.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because he has a rotating sig.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because I JUST NINJA'ED THE NINJA
My reaction: http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Duck_tales_-_sailing_away.swf


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for too many gifs


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Banned for too many gifs



Banned for not enough gifs


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I JUST NINJA'ED THE NINJA
> My reaction: http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Duck_tales_-_sailing_away.swf



Banned for being smug about it.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for Attack on Titans sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for ninja


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Banned for Attack on Titans sig
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for ninja


Banned for knowing that was Attack on Titan


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me again >.>


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 30, 2014)

_ Banned cause feck this I'm going to sleep =~= _


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because my avatar still has a creeper in it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for ninjas


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for ninjaing me again >.>



Heheheh again.
^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Banned because my avatar still has a creeper in it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for ninjas



Banned for hugging creepers.


----------



## Mayor Joseph (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mayor Joseph said:


> Banned for having numbers in your username


Banned because someone already make that joke.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for rotating sig


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Banned for rotating sig



You already made that joke, running out of ideas?


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for trying to make a creeper hug me


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Xyle said:


> banned for trying to make a creeper hug me



Banned for having no signature


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> You already made that joke, running out of ideas?



Me? I'm pretty sure I didn't, lol.  banned because you are not the ultimate basement poster.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

MC4pros said:


> Me? I'm pretty sure I didn't, lol.  banned because you are not the ultimate basement poster.



Banned for denying i'm a basement poster.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I never said you were never a basement poster. I said you were never an _ultimate_ basement poster.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for denying i'm a basement poster.



Because I am.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Banned because I never said you were never a basement poster. I said you were never an _ultimate_ basement poster.



Banned because I'm the ultimate basement poster. Bow down before me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Because I am.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for leaving for 20 minutes. WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?! T.T


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for leaving for 20 minutes. WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?! T.T



Banned for *noticing* my absence.

I was hungry.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for *noticing* my absence.
> 
> I was hungry.



*GASP* Banned for using noticing in bold! CAUGHT YA!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> *GASP* Banned for using noticing in bold! CAUGHT YA!



Banned because I saw that coming. ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I saw that coming. ;D



Banned because YOU DID?!


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because of your AOT gifs.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because YOU DID?!



Banned because you are kinda predictable.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because of your AOT gifs.



Banned for spelling alot wrong


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because of your AOT gifs.



Banned for the cute tumblr.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for spelling alot wrong



Banned because they meant Attack on Titan.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for the cute tumblr.



Banned for making me check that.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making me check that.



Banned because my tumblr is dark and not cute. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because of your AOT gifs.



How about this gif?





- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because my tumblr is dark and not cute. XD



Banned because SEND ME A LINK


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> How about this gif?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because it was in my old sig. or I can be nice and give it anyways. Here!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it was in my old sig. or I can be nice and give it anyways. Here!


Banned because I need a tumblr. You have Tiny Tower? That kinda makes me laugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it was in my old sig. or I can be nice and give it anyways. Here!








How is the picture shot even possible?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I need a tumblr. You have Tiny Tower? That kinda makes me laugh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because tumblr is fun!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because truuuu.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because truuuu.



Banned for agreeing with me. ^^


----------



## Aradai (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I can't find the key.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for agreeing with me. ^^


Banned because I just made one ^^'


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for taking over this thread.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I just made one ^^'



Banned because omg! You are now awesome! haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because omg! You are now awesome! haha



Banned for obviously making fun of me.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for taking over this thread.



Banned for ninja.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for obviously making fun of me.



Banned because I was being nice. >_<


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for ninja.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oh...well ok! Now I actually feel honored here.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Oh...well ok! Now I actually feel honored here.



See? You're welcome. ^^

Banned for being awesome. haha

(I'm biased towards people with tumblrs.)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> See? You're welcome. ^^
> 
> Banned for being awesome. haha
> 
> (I'm biased towards people with tumblrs.)


Banned because let me come to your town.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because let me come to your town.



Banned because I have a villager in boxes. Is your void empty? Oh, and thanks for reminding me. I should post them in the VTP.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have a villager in boxes. Is your void empty? Oh, and thanks for reminding me. I should post them in the VTP.



Banned because my void is empty, i'm not very creative with my town, I added you so I can come to your town.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because my void is empty, i'm not very creative with my town, I added you so I can come to your town.



Banned because I'll grab my 3ds then add you. Beware the mess. I started a third alt and their rooms are a work in progress still.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'll grab my 3ds then add you. Beware the mess. I started a third alt and their rooms are a work in progress still.


Banned because ignore my name, it's just my name IRL


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because ignore my name, it's just my name IRL



Banned because okay.

Double banned because omfg. You totally screwed up with linking your tumblr to your sig! haha, what a newbie! (sorry, just had to say that)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned for giving unnecessary ban.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for giving unnecessary ban.



Banned because I edited. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



remiaphasia said:


> Banned for having numbers in your username



Banned for ninja.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for merging posts


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Xyle said:


> banned for merging posts



Banned because it's automatic!


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for quoting


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having a Kirby avatar.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

banned for not having a kirby avatar


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for typing in all lowercase.


----------



## Xyle (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for joining on July 12


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Xyle said:


> Banned for joining on July 12



Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for killing the thread.



Banned for creeping me out in your town.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for creeping me out in your town.



Banned because my plan worked.

Fix your signature! omg!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for taking over the thread with Shadow.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for taking over the thread with Shadow.



Banned because everyone else was okay with it.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you post too fast.

I don't care if it's Myst or Shadow that I'm banning since I might be ninja'd, both of you post too fast. ;__;


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because you post too fast.
> 
> I don't care if it's Myst or Shadow that I'm banning since I might be ninja'd, both of you post too fast. ;__;



Banned because I have a fast computer. haha


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned 'cause my laptop is fast. I just can't think of any reasons to ban you two with >.>


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned 'cause my laptop is fast. I just can't think of any reasons to ban you two with >.>



Banned for running out of reasons. I never run out of any. Look at the last 40-50 pages. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because you post too fast.
> 
> I don't care if it's Myst or Shadow that I'm banning since I might be ninja'd, both of you post too fast. ;__;



Banned for thinking were the best of basement posters
was this you when were taking over?


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for thinking were the best of basement posters
> was this you when were taking over?



Banned because your sig is still messed up.



Myst said:


> Double banned because omfg. You totally screwed up with linking your tumblr to your sig! haha, what a newbie! (sorry, just had to say that)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because your sig is still messed up.



Banned for calling me a noob, double ban because I FIXED IT


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for thinking were the best of basement posters
> was this you when were taking over?



Yeah, that was probably close to my reaction. >3>

Banned for having rotating gifs in your sig.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Yeah, that was probably close to my reaction. >3>
> 
> Banned for having rotating gifs in your sig.



Banned for having a cool sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for calling me a noob, double ban because I FIXED IT



You just took it out... you're back to square 1. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a cool sig.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for telling me that T.T


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for telling me that T.T



Banned because do you want help? ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because do you want help? ;D



Banned because I GOT IT NOW!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a cool sig.



Glad you think so c:
Banned for ninjaing me for the third time today.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Glad you think so c:
> Banned for ninjaing me for the third time today.



Banned for being ninja'ed. I don't know...


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because dayum.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being ninja'ed. I don't know...



Banned for copying me with a phrase linking to your tumblr. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Banned because dayum.



Banned for ninja!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because dayum.



Banned because what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for copying me with a phrase linking to your tumblr.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because I don't have great ideas.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because what?



Banned because of the aot overload.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for giving me a lemon today xD


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because "MC4pros (183) Myst (115) Shadow516187 (115) SummerBliss (112) Kazunari (85) Sparkanine (79) ahousar97 (78) Nix (76) Jam Colour Crystal (67) the_red_cloud (63)"


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for giving me a lemon today xD



Banned for having Anime Siggys.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because "MC4pros (183) Myst (115) Shadow516187 (115) SummerBliss (112) Kazunari (85) Sparkanine (79) ahousar97 (78) Nix (76) Jam Colour Crystal (67) the_red_cloud (63)"



Banned because LOL


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because you have SnK gifs.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because you have SnK gifs.



Banned because so what?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because I'm picking reasons out of nowhere to ban both of you with.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because I'm picking reasons out of nowhere to ban both of you with.



Banned because good luck with that.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because I'm picking reasons out of nowhere to ban both of you with.



Banned for not being logical with your bans.
Nailed it.





- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because good luck with that.



Banned because stop being a ninja.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned because Maple and Bunnie. >3>


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> banned because



Banned for making me confused if i got banned for lemons or something else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> Banned because Maple and Bunnie. >3>



YOU DID NOT JUST NINJA ME.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YES I DID


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> BANNED BECAUSE YES I DID



NUUUUUU YOU JUST RUINED MY LIFE I WAS A NINJA...YOU USURPED MY THRONE.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for too many caps.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for for adorable sprites in your sig


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having 720 posts.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for for adorable sprites in your sig



Banned for cloning Transylvania as your town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> Banned for 720 posts.



OH NOT AGAIN!


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for cloning Transylvania as your town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being ninja bait.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for cloning Transylvania as your town.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


MUAHAHAHA.

Banned for having a short name.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being ninja bait.



Banned for not ninja'ing.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not ninja'ing.



Banned because I can't control it. haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> MUAHAHAHA.
> 
> Banned for having a short name.



Just changed it today, like it?


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 30, 2014)

Banned for having quotes in your post


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for having quotes in your post



Banned for not having a quote in your post.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can't control it. haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for not changing your avatar today.


----------



## Myst (Jul 30, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not changing your avatar today.



Banned because I'm done changing for now.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm done changing for now.



Banned for joining in February, I got nothing right now
SO HERE'S SOME AWESOME 404'S
http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Scatman_02.swf


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for joining in February, I got nothing right now
> SO HERE'S SOME AWESOME 404'S
> http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Scatman_02.swf



omfg.

Banned for the same one *again*! Don't think I wouldn't *notice*!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> omfg.
> 
> Banned for the same one *again*! Don't think I wouldn't *notice*!



Banned because how bout this one?
I NEED BAN IDEAS
http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Duck_tales_-_sailing_away.swf


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because how bout this one?
> I NEED BAN IDEAS
> http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/Duck_tales_-_sailing_away.swf



Banned for being repetitive.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being repetitive.



....O RLY?
Banned for making me feeling like this: http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/WOAH-OH-OH-AH-AH-AH-AAAA-HA-AH-AH-AH.swf


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> ....O RLY?
> Banned for making me feeling like this: http://thebest404pageever.com/swf/WOAH-OH-OH-AH-AH-AH-AAAA-HA-AH-AH-AH.swf



Banned because ...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because ...


Banned for making me go Super Sayin earlier.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because ...



Out of ideas?


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making me go Super Sayin earlier.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No... the "..." was my reaction to your third repeated link. >_<

Banned for assuming I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> No... the "..." was my reaction to your third repeated link. >_<
> 
> Banned for assuming I'm out of ideas.


Banned for being clever.





Sorry, I need ban ideas.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being clever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I joined the mustache club!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I joined the mustache club!



Banned because GOOD FOR YOU.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because GOOD FOR YOU.



Banned because thank you for *noticing*.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you for *noticing*.



OMG BANNED FOR USING NOTICING IN BOLD. CAUGHT YA DON'T DENY IT!


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> OMG BANNED FOR USING NOTICING IN BOLD. CAUGHT YA DON'T DENY IT!



Banned because I 100% expected that. Anything less would not be like you.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for spamming gifs.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for making sigs


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for spamming gifs.



Banned for looking at me the wrong way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Banned for making sigs



Banned for ninja.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for looking at me the wrong way.



Banned for being ninja bait.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being ninja bait.



Banned for not being a ninja today.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for eating potatoes during military drill.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for eating potatoes during military drill.



Banned for not a rotating Attack on Titan Sig.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're still here


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you're still here



Banned for not being here. Nailed it.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you now have a mustache too awesome for this forum


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not a rotating Attack on Titan Sig.



*Banned for not *having*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> Banned because you now have a mustache too awesome for this forum



Banned because isn't it late for you? lol


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> *Banned for not *having*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for not finishing your ban.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being mr ninja


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because yes, I got bored... And it's not illegal to stay awake until 5:25am



Banned for thinking that was illegal.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not realising I edited and not realising I put not illegal


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not finishing your ban.



Look back. I was correcting your grammar.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for not realising I edited and not realising I put not illegal



Banned for not editing it earlier.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for replying so quickly


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for not realising I edited and not realising I put not illegal



Banned for ninja.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> Banned for replying so quickly



Double ninja.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Look back. I was correcting your grammar.



Oh... right, don't put that in bold, only notice, noticed, and noticing can be in bold.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you didn't ban someone


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you didn't ban someone



Banned for *noticing* I didn't ban someone


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Better... You should be banned for that


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Better... You should be banned for that


Banned for not playing the game. Caught ya.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not noticing I banned you... For getting better, but it's still not good enough


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for not noticing I banned you... *For *getting better, but it's still not good enough



Banned for not checking your grammar


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because autocorrect sucks


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> *Banned for not *having*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for not posting on this page


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because autocorrect sucks



Banned for being buddies with autocorrect.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because autocorrect sucks



Banned for not adding me on 3DS, I added you.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because we all now have moustaches.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being buddies with autocorrect.



Banned for not coming to my town. My gate will be open in a minute.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not posting on this page



Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I have more moustaches than you


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having one bell.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not coming to my town. My gate will be open in a minute.



Banned because my 3DS died. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> Banned for having one bell.



Banned for ninja. omg.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because my 3DS died.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because your 3DS is dead.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> Banned for having one bell.



Banned for not having 100 bells


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you've posted so much, but you've only been here for 2 days


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you've posted so much, but you've only been here for 2 days



Banned for reminding me I have no life.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being on the top posters... Again


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for being on the top posters... Again



Banned for noticing that.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not noticing that


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for not noticing that



Banned for making the same joke. YEP.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned for not noticing that



Banned because I'm winning!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for making me edit... Again


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making the same joke. YEP.



Banned because you overuse that gif. It's getting old.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you overuse that gif. It's getting old.



Banned for getting boring. YEP AGAIN


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you've posted over 100 times since midnight

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ps dat gif is awesome... Keep using that one


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you've posted over 100 times since midnight



Banned for being poor.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because, how am I poor?


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because, how am I poor



Banned because 1 TBT.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you've posted over 100 times since midnight
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ps dat gif is awesome... Keep using that one


Thanks!
Banned because my town gate is open if anyone wants to visit Columbia.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I cba to go to any town


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because 1 TBT.



Banned for not praising my new gif.
My gate is open if anyone wants to visit me


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned as some of those gifs in your rotating siggy are... Creepy


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you are supposed to spend them... And how do you know there's none in my bank 0-0



Banned because I know more than you think. ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because I cba to go to any town



I see, I guess i'll be lonely tonight.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're scaring me


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know more than you think. ;D



Banned for FINALLY being a good ninja

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> Banned because you're scaring me



Banned for being scared.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for FINALLY being a good ninja



Banned because thanks...?


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned cuz ninja


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned cuz ninja



Banned because this is getting boring.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned cuz ninja



Banned because anyone want to visit me? My gates open


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Brightblueberry333 might reply in your place.

Ninja'd


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because this is getting boring.



O rly?












- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Banned because Brightbueberry333 might reply in your place.



Banned for making a good ban


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're too amazing for dis world ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, that gif is at least


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because you're too amazing for dis world ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well, that gif is at least


I know I am 




Since no is coming to visit me I'm closing my gate.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because no one visited?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because no one visited?



Banned for making me feel lonely.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because we are all lonely in the basement


That kid also looks like he's trying to make coke with his eyes...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because we are all lonely in the basement



Banned for making a good point.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having signatures related to my favorite anime and making me laugh.

...

I never laugh.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making a good point.



Does anyone know how to make hybrids? Off topic question sorry.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're off topic


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for having signatures related to my favorite anime and making me laugh.
> 
> ...
> 
> I never laugh.


Woah...I feel honored.
I'll ban myself if you want me to


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because, here
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/flowers-hybrids/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, banned because I'm leaving now... Bye!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because, here
> http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/flowers-hybrids/


Thanks! Here's a reward.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for friend requesting me and still making me laugh.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being gay


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Banned for being gay



I don't appreciate it when people use homophobic remarks in a derogatory manner. Some people find it offensive.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for friend requesting me and still making me laugh.



Nobody gets to friends with famous ppl.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for dressing up pikachu


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned again for being told by WonderK.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> I don't appreciate it when people use homophobic remarks in a derogatory manner. Some people find it offensive.


Oh crap I didnt read the rules srry >~<

- - - Post Merge - - -

^this guy got banned for being stupid


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not reading the rules.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for crazy eyes


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Togami > Asahina~ >w>


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Mioda>Asahina>Togami


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for tiny villagers in your signature.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because the queen has returned! haha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Queen? Banned for confusing haha.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Queen? Banned for confusing haha.



Banned because I am now the queen of this thread. ;D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nah


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nah



Banned for not thinking so.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

blah blah.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> blah blah.



Banned for not banning me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

because maybe i don't want you banned...


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because that's nice... I think?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

...is it?


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

I guess it means you're too nice to ban people?


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're still the ruler of this thread.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because you're still the ruler of this thread.



Banned for properly acknowledging my rightful title.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being amazing. I mean, you oughta be amazing to be the ruler of this thread, after all.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for requesting in my shop.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for being amazing. I mean, you oughta be amazing to be the ruler of this thread, after all.



Banned because thank you.

Almost number one. Just a few more posts...

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> Banned for requesting in my shop.



Banned for coming out of nowhere.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because the ninja got ninjad?! D:


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because are pigs flying?

Edit: MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!

"*Myst (184)* MC4pros (183) Shadow516187 (161) Kazunari (130) SummerBliss (122) WonderK (96) ellabella12345 (88) Sparkanine (79) ahousar97 (78) Nix (76)"


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because no, the lemons are flying.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because no, the lemons are flying.



Banned for being obsessed with lemons.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for the lack of lemons in your profile ;_;


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for the lack of lemons in your profile ;_;



Banned because lemons are lame. I like gold axes.

I'm out.

Myst (187) MC4pros (183) Shadow516187 (161) Kazunari (137) SummerBliss (122) WonderK (101) ellabella12345 (88) Sparkanine (79) ahousar97 (78) Nix (76)


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU DON'T LIKE LEMONS D:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because lemons are lame. I like gold axes.
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> Myst (187) MC4pros (183) Shadow516187 (161) Kazunari (137) SummerBliss (122) WonderK (101) ellabella12345 (88) Sparkanine (79) ahousar97 (78) Nix (76)


Only 79? Psh.

Banned because you're a hawk eye.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for Pingu. Noot noot is Pingu, right? Kick me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're right. I wanna change it.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for that cute shiny Umbreon following your trainer.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because it's actually my OC. There's more sprites if you refresh for a while :3


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because now I see Lyra with Jirachi.
They're so cute ;____; Did you make them? I know the sprites are from HGSS, but did you animate them?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I didn't. A really nice guy in the Museum made them. It's Axel's Overworld Shop.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having an orangey-yellow avatar.

Oooohhh, I see! I'll check out their shop, then c:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you should! They're so cute!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because... okay, I guess I will. I always feel bad requesting things honestly


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because why? You can always donate (or pay if special trainer) if you feel bad.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I always do that every time. I know I don't have to but I just do it because they deserve the donations ;__;
Also banned because I did end up requesting xD


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because yay! :3


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're too awesome for me to think of any other reasons to ban you with >w>


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you too, man, you too.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because it's 7:30am here and I'm still up spamming this thread with you. xD


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because it's 10:32 over here and I can't believe I didn't have breakfast yet.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because it's 3:30PM here and I'm on vacation in Ireland


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because how's Ireland?


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because the air is so clean that I relapsed from polluted city air and felt sick and tired the first day, but now it's really nice


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because glad to see you enjoying vacation.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because that's nice, and I feel like a jerk for banning you for being nice


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because :3


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because your rotating sig has me in suspense whenever I refresh.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Ireland isn't all that nice. There's a lot of unheard violence going on in certain areas.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Mullets aren't even cool


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Banned because Mullets aren't even cool



Banned because some can pull it off 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Banned because Ireland isn't all that nice. There's a lot of unheard violence going on in certain areas.



True, but the other parts are nice ^^"


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I already knew that.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because mullets are so 80s.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Jul 31, 2014)

I do not see how to band a game


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because bands are banned


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because eyeballs.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for that cute Tiff intensifies gif.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Lynn105 just threw it at me, and I loved it.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for a week-long mustache trial

Edit: Banned for being a level 5 ninja!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for getting a Tokay Eyeball.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Anne's because Shin-chan!


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for rolling with the the Lemons. The lemon life is a dangerous game, son.

Banned because ninjas are all up in my business


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because yeah, I'm a ninja!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because... does that mean you're a ninja that goes "noot noot"?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because yep.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for subtle sig change


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I WANT LYRICS FROM A CETAIN SONG BUT I DONT KNOW WHICH LINE.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrdEMERq8MA


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I wanted it from this song.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because oops, I didn't notice that you said a certain song, haha


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because it's alright.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for leaving from August 7th-18th


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because hey, I have vacation too, ya know.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because that's a good point.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because yeah.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because your post says "yeah", and your current sig says "nope"


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because which do you believe, post or sig?


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because the sig says "nope" for the second time in a row... so I'll go with the sig! Final answer!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because, okay, that's fine.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because booty.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Fuchsia is totes adorbs


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because OMG IKR SHE IS BAE *SOB*


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because there there... *pats back*


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I'M ALSO LOOKING FOR ROD. HEY SOULMATE.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because the race for Rod begins! *eyes narrow* It's on. haha


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because more people should like my bby pirate mouse, like, c'mon.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because your avatar and signature omfg AMAZING


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because this is now a Rod appreciation thread. _He's so cool_

Ninja'd, but the principle still stands!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you allowed yourself to be ninja'd, like, what?


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because TOKAYSEYE OUT!


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because, I just got ninja'd in another thread omg you're contagious stop.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having a cute sig


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you totally need a WonderK sig when he reopens his shop, like, 5real.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Banned because you totally need a WonderK sig when he reopens his shop, like, 5real.



Banned for having a cool sig.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned cause I'm trying to I just need to spam the Basement so I can reach up to 200+ post and I'm nearly there ; w  ;


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because OH OK.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

BANNED CAUSE I'M ALMOST THERE YEEESS
AND 200 pOST WOHOO!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because congrats.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're celebrating too hard!!!1!!

Banned because is so popular.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned cause we're gonna party hard :T XD whether you like it or not


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause we're gonna party hard :T XD whether you like it or not



Banned because why do you need 200 posts?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because she wants a sig from WonderK when he opens back.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because she wants a sig from WonderK when he opens back.



Banned because that makes sense.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because, who doesn't?


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why do you need 200 posts?



So I can get a sig from WonderK

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned cause I keep seeing you


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned 'cuz oh. bye. *swish*


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned cause I'm only jk come back I'll give you cake ;c


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for scaring them away.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having a scary avatar.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Gumi. LOLJK we all love Gumi.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because ninja'd.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I feel that pain.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because ( • ‿ • )


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because no one wants Bam.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having a small signature.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because ლ(◉◞౪◟◉ )ლ.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having a cool sig.


----------



## Songbird (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for wanting me to "Look for the key..."


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for advertising in your sig.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for playing this banning game so much.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because excuse you?
☆★☆?ooł ?ooł☆★☆


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because OH SNAP.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for eternal sobbing.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Darkrai.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for playing this banning game so much.



Banned because that was harsh.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

WOAH I ALMOST GOT BANNED BECAUSE DARKRAI? UM WHAT? SAY THAT TO MY DARKRAI'S MYTHICAL FACE. (loljk he is i have reshiram out. ;o;v)

& Banned because you can't stand this kitchen' heat. *sizzle*


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because the truth hurts.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for a avatar with mustachio


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for.... Know what I don't even care. Kill me.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned I hope that what you said isn't serious.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned I hope that what you said isn't serious.



Banned for hitting 2,000 posts earlier.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I did? I always forget to look at that.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I did? I always forget to look at that.



Banned because yes, I always check other's posts. I even check mine.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because well, yay, I guess.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I never check posts.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because it's all in your head


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Banned because it's all in your head



Banned for suddenly appearing.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned becauseView attachment 59354


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Banned because it's all in your head



I couldn't find any right lyrics, alright?

Banned for doodling.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

I just took it from your signature. Not anything good or bad by it.

Banned for clicky faces


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for 25 bells.

Banned for ninja.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because *cry*View attachment 59357


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for mustaches.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for Lewgee


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 31, 2014)

banned for having  an orange


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for randomness.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for randomness.



Banned for still being on this topic.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me!


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being ninja bait.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for still being on this topic.



Banned because you can't get rid of me. haha


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being Ninja'd too many times
Of course the second I post that I'm Ninjad lol


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being a lime.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for blissful summers


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because limes.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Banned for blissful summers



Banned for having an orange.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because limes.



NINJA


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

BANNED FOR CALLING ME A LIME WHERE DOES THAT COME FROM

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you dare to question me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> BANNED FOR CALLING ME A LIME WHERE DOES THAT COME FROM
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ninja


Banned for joining 2 months before me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Banned because you dare to question me.



Banned for ninja


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for THE HOSTILITY JUST GOT MORE PREVALENT IN HERE WOAH.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I don't have an orange.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Banned for THE HOSTILITY JUST GOT MORE PREVALENT IN HERE WOAH.



This is probably you:


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Edzers (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not staying dead after i dealt the finishing blow.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for using pictures.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Edzers said:


> Banned for not staying dead after i dealt the finishing blow. View attachment 59360



Banned for scaring me to death T.T


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for stopping hostility


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because illusions.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being scared


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Banned because why can't we all just get along?
> View attachment 59361



Eww what? Nah...


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because so many ninjas


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Banned for stopping hostility



Banned because I have almost as many posts as you, yet I joined 2 months later.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being mean


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because I have almost as many posts as you, yet I joined 2 months later.



Banned for having no life.
I went there.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE THAT ONE TIME AT BAND CAMP.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THAT ONE TIME A BAND CAMP.



BANNED BECAUSE LETS ALL JUST DANCE


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for animation


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having no life.
> I went there.



Banned because you call yourself the Ultimate Basement Poster. How do you feel?


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being a lemon


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because you call yourself the Ultimate Basement Poster. How do you feel?



Banned for reverse psychology.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being a SDHSL Musician.

Ninja'd

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for reverse psychology.



Banned because sweg.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for posting more than me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Banned for posting too much



Banned for not having a NNID


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

STILL BANNED FOR BAND CAMP.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned for posting more than me.



NINJA


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for spongebob.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> STILL BANNED FOR BAND CAMP.



STILL BANNED FOR PARTY HARD


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for Internal Meating


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Banned for Internal Meating



Banned for what?!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not knowing your own signature


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

PokeCam420 said:


> Banned for not knowing your own signature



Banned for wow i'm stupid...


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for SHOTS FIRED.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> Banned for SHOTS FIRED.



BANNED FOR NOT PARTYING HARD


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for illusions


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for lag.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being cool ?!?!?


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for calling me cool.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for I got huge lag too.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because TOKAYSEYE IN. Did ya miss me?


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because TOKAYSEYE IN. Did ya miss me?



Banned because no one cares.


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because 





Conveys so much emotion.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for posting a gif.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for banning her for posting a gif


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for mustache-ing an axe-murderer

It seems the ninjas were awaiting my return


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for trying to be cool.


----------



## Xenuet (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for making them wait ??


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm not?


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for telling me what to do(look for the key)


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not finding the key.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for disobeying a direct order, private!

You mother fudging ninja!


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for judging me


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm the queen of this thread.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because what? e_o


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for missing my announcement.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for no.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for disagreeing.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 31, 2014)

banned for banning people.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because that's the point of this game.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for banning people 

I'm... just... ninja'd... wtf..


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for a stupid reason to ban people.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Ninjas*

Banned for being a hippocrite(what you just said)
Grrrr Nevermind ninja


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for spelling hypocrite wrong.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for correcting him.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for popping in.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for ninja-ing me, I assume 

BAM. Gotcha


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned  because so what?
STUPID. NINJAS


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you changed your avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having two sigs.

Banned because I said so.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for causing a ninja-train


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I am awesome like that.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for ego-nomic design


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you drew it.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I drew your avatar, yes. (Most of it, anyway.  )


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because thanks. lol


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because hello.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because how are you?


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome 

Double-ninja'd but I still ended up banning the right person


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for late reply.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm stalking the Museum boards. ;o; *artist's shadow*


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm on the top posters for the third day in a row. ;D


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh crap, ew, I didn't mean to be on that. I didn't even realize I was posting so much. *cry*


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because it's a place of honor.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for posting too much 

HAHA! I KNEW I WOULD PROBABLY BE NINJA'D SO I WORDED IT IN A WAY THAT WOULD WORK FOR EITHER OF YOU!


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being smart.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because *bows*


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you bowed.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because *ribbons*


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for stating the obvious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because *ribbons*



BANNED BECAUSE OMFG. NINJA.


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you are still looking for a key.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not finding one.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I got my revenge! 

And immediately got double-ninja'd, wtf >_<


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for wanting revenge.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because of my own hubris


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for using weird words.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being platitudinous


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because stop using weird words. >_<


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because okay, I'll stop.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm done in this thread for now and we're the only ones here... >_<


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm here


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because does that mean I get your title? Or... "King" instead of "Queen"? >_<

Banned because ninja MC emerges from the shadows!!! X_X


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because does that mean I get your title? Or... "King" instead of "Queen"? >_<



Banned because wtf?! No one takes my title.

omg... our club is taking over this thread again. >_<


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because mustache


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not editing your post.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because our club is losing control of the thread


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because our club is losing control of the thread



Banned because our club is lacking members.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 31, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Kishti (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because myst is too cool for school.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Kishti said:


> Banned because myst is too cool for school.



Banned because thanks...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> banned because this isn't club chat



Banned because sshhh...


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because this is our new club chat


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because this is our new club chat



Banned because *facepalm*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because why not


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Banned because why not



Banned because are you interested? lmfao


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because club?


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm interested 

BANNED FOR NINJA-ING AFTER OVER A HALF-HOUR SILENCE OMG


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because *WHAAAAAAAAAA.
HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE.*


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because *WHAAAAAAAAAA.
> HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE.*



Banned for bold.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm interested
> 
> BANNED FOR NINJA-ING AFTER OVER A HALF-HOUR SILENCE OMG



Banned because you're already in the club.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because the club is losing control of the thread! I need backup! 

Speaking of ninjas... backup already arrived >_<


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for the reason you edited.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not pressing ctrl+a. ...oh great, now I can't ban you.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for silliness.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being a member of the Wishy's Star Company


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not being a member.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being a member. I guess I'm banned too, though...


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for outbidding me. xD


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for outbidding my zero-bell offer


----------



## Aradai (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're neat-o.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you're tidy-o


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you're tidy-o



Banned for not having crazy eyes.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not having crazy eyes.



Banned for thinking life is an illusion.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for thinking life is an illusion.



Banned for suddenly being a member of something. AND FOR 1,000 POSTS WHY DIDN'T YOU INFORM ME?! T.T


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for quoting. 

Edit: Banned for being uninformed  

..."I brake for ninjas"


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for quoting.



Banned because I do that to prevent ninjas.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I do that to prevent ninjas.



Banned because I've always been a member.

Want to be one too? ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've always been a member.
> 
> Want to be one too? ;D



Banned because whats so great about it? Need info before I join anything.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I do that to prevent ninjas.



Banned because... because... oh my god that's genius


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because... because... oh my god that's genius



Banned because I know right?!
Here's today's top posters:
Stepheroo (180) Myst (151) sojin (116) Kazunari (107) Xenuet (105) Sparkanine (92) PokeCam420 (89) SummerBliss (80) ellabella12345 (76) penguins (72)
IM NOT IN THIS?! WELL TIME TO BE ON TOP POSTERS!


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I know right?!
> Here's today's top posters:
> Stepheroo (180) Myst (151) sojin (116) Kazunari (107) Xenuet (105) Sparkanine (92) PokeCam420 (89) SummerBliss (80) ellabella12345 (76) penguins (72)
> IM NOT IN THIS?! WELL TIME TO BE ON TOP POSTERS!



Banned because I'd help but gtg.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'd help but gtg.



Banned because WHAT?!? DON'T LEAVE THE BEST GRAMMAR CORRECTER EVER HERE! I *NOTICED* THAT YOUR LEAVING!


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because you didn't even give 'em the info, myst.  http://moonlitecrossing.tumblr.com/post/91675621477/wishys-star-co-is-recruiting (I'd embed, but it's 3AM and I'm lazy)

oops, forgot to quote <_<


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being Rod's #1 fan.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you didn't even give 'em the info, myst.  http://moonlitecrossing.tumblr.com/post/91675621477/wishys-star-co-is-recruiting (I'd embed, but it's 3AM and I'm lazy)
> 
> oops, forgot to quote <_<



Banned because I'll think about it, I need to finish up my town before doing any giveaway or scavenger hunt. I'm currently producing hybrids.


----------



## toxapex (Jul 31, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for being Rod's #1 fan.



Banned because idk, Stepheroo seems pretty determined too 

Also I gtg as well


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because idk, Stepheroo seems pretty determined too
> 
> Also I gtg as well



Banned for staying up late.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because WHAT?!? DON'T LEAVE THE BEST GRAMMAR CORRECTER EVER HERE! I *NOTICED* THAT YOUR LEAVING!



*you're. ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for staying up late.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for coming back. Welcome Back!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for staying up late.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



:O Banned for correcting my grammar.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because thanks. haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. haha



Banned for making me look for a key.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for not finding it.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not finding it.



Banned because maybe it's in a Jcpenny bathroom.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because it means "Find the answer to my dream town", silly.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it means "Find the answer to my dream town", silly.



Banned because I WILL FIGURE OUT WHO THAT MANNEQUIN IS! I WILL FIND THE ANSWER.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I WILL FIGURE OUT WHO THAT MANNEQUIN IS! I WILL FIND THE ANSWER.



Banned because that mannequin is leaving soon. 

The whole town is subject to change.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because that mannequin is leaving soon.
> 
> The whole town is subject to change.



Banned because LET ME COME TO YOUR TOWN SO I CAN FIGURE OUT THE ANSWER! ITS RUINING MY LIIFFFEE.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because LET ME COME TO YOUR TOWN SO I CAN FIGURE OUT THE ANSWER! ITS RUINING MY LIIFFFEE.



Banned because tokayseye was going through the same thing during my contest. haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because tokayseye was going through the same thing during my contest. haha



Banned because I probably know the feelz.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I probably know the feelz.



Banned because you should ask tokay about his struggle to find the answer. He probably sent me like 10 guesses before he was close enough that I let him win. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should ask tokay about his struggle to find the answer. He probably sent me like 10 guesses before he was close enough that I let him win. XD



Banned because he's offline D:


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because he's offline D:



Banned because he's on vacation and on GMT right now. haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because he's on vacation and on GMT right now. haha



Banned because well I didn't know that!


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because well I didn't know that!



Banned because I know since we're in the same club.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know since we're in the same club.



Banned because this topic is getting lonely, we need more people.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because this topic is getting lonely, we need more people.



Banned because *shrug*


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because *shrug*


Banned because I've been watching anime this whole time, that's why I haven't been replying back almost immediately.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I've been watching anime this whole time, that's why I haven't been replying back almost immediately.



Banned because I'm talking to my other awesome club members in our secret fortress. ;D


----------



## Kishti (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for having green in their avatar.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Kishti said:


> Banned for having green in their avatar.



Banned for grammar error.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for grammar error.



Banned for silliness.


----------



## Kishti (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for joining on feb 21st.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for joining 3 days ago.


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for being richer than me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for being richer than me.



Banned for not being rich. 
Just finished Boku wa Tomodachi ga sukunai! both seasons.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for being richer than me.



Banned because I have 30+ million but I don't like dropping more than 10 million bells.

Also, I won Wolfgang! Yay! ^^"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not being rich.
> Just finished Boku wa Tomodachi ga sukunai! both seasons.



Banned because congrats!


----------



## Kazunari (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for also having a mustache.

And ninjaing me.

And congrats, Myst.  Well-deserved. ^^


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jul 31, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have 30+ million but I don't like dropping more than 10 million bells.
> 
> Also, I won Wolfgang! Yay! ^^"
> 
> ...


Banned because I have Wolfgang in my town as well!


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because Armin freaking out


----------



## Kishti (Jul 31, 2014)

banned due to not having enough mustache in their signature.


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned for the lack of mustache.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 31, 2014)

EDIT: banned for being a ninja!


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> EDIT: banned for being a ninja!



Banned because that's how I roll.


----------



## Adventure9 (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because only crescents roll


----------



## Myst (Jul 31, 2014)

Banned because I am not a crescent. The moon is. ;D


----------



## Kishti (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because_ I _said so.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because you said so.


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for acknowledging it was me. ;D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for being unclear


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for Stitch schnugglez


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for being a member of the company.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

banned for not being a pumpkin


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because, eh? Pumpkin?


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for still not being a pumpkin


----------



## locker (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because.. well just because okay


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 1, 2014)

^ Banned for being a dog.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for trying to eat me


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because Caddberry's art.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for not learning to become one with the pumpkin


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because I never had Tofee.


----------



## locker (Aug 1, 2014)

banned foe never having tofee


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because can we stop chatting about pumpkin?


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because NO WE CAN'T, PUMPKINS


----------



## locker (Aug 1, 2014)

banned because that didn't make sense


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because I'm allergic, ya know.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## locker (Aug 1, 2014)

you are both banned for posting in this thread *slams the ban hammer*


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because you banned me, and thats mean


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because that's the whole point of this game!


----------



## Xyle (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for being a green pumpkin

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww someone posted before me


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for not being a green pumpkin


----------



## Xyle (Aug 1, 2014)

banned for reasons


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for no reasons


----------



## locker (Aug 1, 2014)

banned for saying reasons


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because what does your sig say? I like the colors.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned beacause it says Locker


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

banned because I like to ban you


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## locker (Aug 1, 2014)

banned, its a site http://fsymbols.com/ where u can make text pictures


----------



## Toffee531 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because I was told too


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because cool, thanks!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for a WonderKful signature


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because this thread went dead for 2 hours.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 1, 2014)

banned because pokemons in your sig


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because I've been trying to sneak off and get on my laptop for 2 hours. XD

ninja'd, but it's still true


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 1, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I've been trying to sneak off and get on my laptop for 2 hours. XD
> 
> ninja'd, but it's still true



Banned because your still here?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because, makes sense.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 1, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because, makes sense.



Banned for killing this thread.
I was in a MK8 Session. Whoops.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because you still have a mustache


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for reminding me to shave


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for not shaving.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because *grows manly, fluttering beard*


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because you haven't shaved yet


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because I'LL DO IT IN THE MORNING, I PROMISE (It's after midnight, which means I'm lazy)


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for CAPs


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for hugging creepers. My home was an innocent victim...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 1, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for hugging creepers. My home was an innocent victim...



Banned for killing this thread for 20 minutes.
Bump?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 1, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for killing this thread for 20 minutes.
> Bump?



Banned because you should've been here when I killed it for 2 hours


----------



## Myst (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because I'm busy today. >_<


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for not being too busy to go on TBT.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for being a lemon


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for being a Wholockian.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned for being offensive (unless you meant I have to be banned because of awesomeness)


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because of awesomeness.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 1, 2014)

Banned because of epicness


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because you make up the small percentage on tbt who recognize this meme.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm busy today. >_<



Banned because check your messages.
Did I just kill this thread?


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I'm at a party and sneaking on. XD


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for being invited to a party.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned for being invited to a party.



Banned because will you change your username when it's not summer anymore? XD


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for asking me that question. Will you change your user when you're not mysterious anymore?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned for asking me that question. Will you change your user when you're not mysterious anymore?



Banned for having a Ruby
I'M BACK FROM WATCHING KILL LA KILL!


----------



## uriri (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for only having 1 collectible? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops.. banned for not getting a collectibe


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

uriri said:


> Banned for only having 1 collectible? xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oops.. banned for not getting a *collectibe*


Banned for having more than one birthstone.
Also banned for spelling error


----------



## uriri (Aug 2, 2014)

ahhh.. *hides*
banned for expecting christmas way to early


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having that hella cool sig.


----------



## uriri (Aug 2, 2014)

banned for appreciating my siggy too much xD


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for not enjoying my sig... oh wait


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned for not enjoying my sig... oh wait



Banned for killing this thread again.
Yes, i'm back, I was posting in Brewster's Cafe.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I have a good 2-3 hours to kill...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have a good 2-3 hours to kill...



Banned because thank god I can finally ban someone with good reasons.
Bump?


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because my battery isn't immortal.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because my battery isn't immortal.



Banned because this is you.
This scares me. You scare me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for being scared of me now. Haha


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being scared of me now. Haha


Banned because T.T
I need some ideas currently.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because ideas for what?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because this is my favorite game up and it must be kept alive.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause it's your favourite game


----------



## locker (Aug 2, 2014)

banned because you like Pudge


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause Pudge actually left my town ; w ;


----------



## locker (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for making me feel bad :/, im sorry


----------



## uriri (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having the yellow candy collectible


----------



## locker (Aug 2, 2014)

banned for having a Lady Gaga quote


----------



## uriri (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for banning having a LG quote :-?


----------



## locker (Aug 2, 2014)

banned because i cant think of anything


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

locker said:


> banned because i cant think of anything



Banned for drawing a blank


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because you're an official member of Wishy's Star Company.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I thought I would never see that face in your avatar again... but you HAD to bring it back


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I thought your username said "Tokyoseye"


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I thought I would never see that face in your avatar again... but you HAD to bring it back



Banned because I've been having it for awhile.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZanessaGaily said:


> Banned because I thought your username said "Tokyoseye"



Banned for having that awesome sig.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for being a lemon c:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned, because potatoes.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having Twilight as your sig and icon.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having a cool mayor name.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a cool mayor name.



Banned for mystplacing your key again


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because how's the Rod hunt?


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because that's not funny.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because how's the Rod hunt?



Banned for ninja'ing me even though thread was dead for an hour...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because....what?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I'm just as confused as you are.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for replacing your grumpy cat icon.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for being a few days late.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because bye Felicia.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having a really cute deer signature


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I don't get it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because more memes.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I thought your signature said Ciffany...wait...is it supposed to say Ciffany? ><


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Adventure9 said:


> Banned because I thought your signature said Ciffany...wait...is it supposed to say Ciffany? ><



Banned because no....


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 2, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because no....



I feel like it would be so funny if mods and stuff had to send this to the people right before they banned them omfg.

"Banned because no...."
"what?"
*account deactivates*


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Stepheroo said:


> I feel like it would be so funny if mods and stuff had to send this to the people right before they banned them omfg.
> 
> "Banned because no...."
> "what?"
> *account deactivates*


Banned because OMG that's hilarious.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because Booker is awesome <3


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having a charming village.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because, "whateva, I do what I want." lol


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I wasn't meaning it in an offensive way. Also banned because "I'm so fancy, you already know."


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for singing.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for _not _ singing.


----------



## EvaIsAmazing (Aug 2, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because OMG that's hilarious.


Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because no avatar.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because lol.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because why "lol"?


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because lol, I was joking too, sorry ><


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because you're sorry for joking.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because you care about me :'D


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I lied.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because _you lied_


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because  shut up  _ I know _


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for strikethrough


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because "the obvious". NOW you can ban me.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Go fall in a pit fall.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for not caring about me ;A;


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because that is so very true.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having a ruby


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for being awake.


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for... not sleeping... hehe, I'm clever


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for being clever?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for being tough


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause you got that wrong, I'm actually not tough - cri -


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for being the strong, sensitive guy for comic relief in an action movie


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being the strong, sensitive guy for comic relief in an action movie



Banned cause I'm actually a girl.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I'm actually a girl.



Banned because don't take it personally, I mistake people's genders on the internet more often than I'd like ^^"


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because don't take it personally, I mistake people's genders on the internet more often than I'd like ^^"



LMAO. Banned cause I actually don't mind XDD Almost everyone mistakes me for a guy - rolls away xD -


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> LMAO. Banned cause I actually don't mind XDD Almost everyone mistakes me for a guy - rolls away xD -



Banned because before I changed my universal username from "Mckenna402" to "tokayseye", I was commonly mistaken for a girl... I never knew McKenna was a girl's name until like last year >_<


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because before I changed my universal username from "Mckenna402" to "tokayseye", I was commonly mistaken for a girl... I never knew McKenna was a girl's name until like last year >_<



Awwhh ~ XD I never knew McKenna was a girl's name either XDD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I was finally tipped off when a guy asked me "r u hot?" I don't use PSN so much anymore. lmfao


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause I just laughed at that XD I feel sorry for you omg XD LOL


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I just laughed at that XD I feel sorry for you omg XD LOL



Banned because that part of my life is over, no need to feel sorry for me! XD


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because that part of my life is over, no need to feel sorry for me! XD



Banned cause no one will think you're a girl now ?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because if you start spreading rumors that I'm a girl... I'll... uh... say something mean to you! >:O


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because if you start spreading rumors that I'm a girl... I'll... uh... say something mean to you! >:O



Banned cause you wouldn't > _ > ?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you wouldn't > _ > ?



Banned because we've begun a hospitable takeover of this thread


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm back.



Banned because spilling over from club chat, ahem: WAT! SERIOUSLY! HOW DID YOU! I MEAN! JUST! omg i'm such a mind-reader


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I'm the mind reader.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm the mind reader.



Banned because at Wishyco's School for Gifted Youngsters, we're all mind-readers!


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for silliness.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for advertising a company in your sig.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for advertising a company in your sig.



Banned because I don't know, I kinda like that advertisement in her sig...


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because we're both in the same group. lmfao


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause I don't know what to say


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what to say.

Double banned for not centering your sig.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for tempting me to re-un-center my sig


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because don't you dare start that again... >_<


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because don't you dare start that again... >_<



Banned because idk, I'm thinking of bringing the hipster one back....


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because your sig now is very modern.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because your sig now is very modern.



Banned because modern seems to be rather... *mainstream*, hm?


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for their username being based off of a oracle of seasons item.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for their username being based off of a oracle of seasons item.



Banned because it's Oracle of Ages


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because a lot of people have sigs by you. _I wonder why..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's Oracle of Ages



Banned for correcting someone else.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause your icon has a mustache.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because a lot of people have sigs by you. _I wonder why..._



Banned because I do make rathe incredible sigs, don't I? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned cause your icon has a mustache.



Banned because your icon has a duck-face


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I do make rathe incredible sigs, don't I?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned cause you keep using


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because tokay overuses "  " too much here and everywhere.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

@Tokay: ... It's been a while.

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause I'm afraid of you


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> @Tokay: ... It's been a while.
> 
> Banned for not having a signature.



Banned because it's alright, haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I'm afraid of you



Banned for being afraid... omg that sounds so mean


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> @Tokay: ... It's been a while.
> 
> Banned for not having a signature.



Banned because I have a signature. It's all words.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because tokay overuses "  " too much here and everywhere.



TRUE DAT


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's alright, haha.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for easter eggs.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have a signature. It's all words.



Banned for only ONE ellipsis in your sig 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for easter eggs.



Banned because I'm trying to catch up with your bans 

Ah, there we go


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I do make rathe incredible sigs, don't I?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



shhh lmao xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned cause you reply too fast. Calm dem hormones.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having too much fun banning people.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for the cool NN ID.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> shhh lmao xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned cause you reply too fast. Calm dem hormones.



Banned because I refreshed before you post-merged, but when quoting I can see it. wo


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having too many gems


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I know that trick.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I refreshed before you post-merged, but when quoting I can see it. wo



Banned cause I'm too cool ? <_<  No? Okay.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for crossing words out.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause it looks cool that way XD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I'm too cool ? <_<  No? Okay.



Banned because I've been falling behind everything ever since you said I reply too fast! This is madness, I've been cursed


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I cursed you. ;D


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I've been falling behind everything ever since you said I reply too fast! This is madness, I've been cursed



Banned cause I'm secretly a witch XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I cursed you. ;D



Banned cause I'm actually gonna curse you too < _ <


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I can't be cursed. ;D


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I cursed you. ;D



Banned because of the mad banz flying around quick as lightning *lightning sounds*


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I know, isn't it wonderful?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can't be cursed. ;D



Banned because see? Two ninjas in that time I took to type!! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I know, isn't it wonderful?



But yeah, I'll agree there, it is rather wonderful


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because you should sleep.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause everything is happening so fast


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because you should join the dark side. ;D

We have...

AXES!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause *I AM* joining the dark side


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because oh? Is that so? ;D


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should join the dark side. ;D
> 
> We have...
> 
> AXES!



Shh, they can't know the true motives of wishyco! lol


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

_Banned cause I don't even know if I'm in the Dark Side, yet. _


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Shh, they can't know the true motives of wishyco! lol



Banned because you're a bit slow. Feeling tired?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

_Banned cause it's 3:11 am and I'm wide awake._


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _Banned cause I don't even know if I'm in the Dark Side, yet. _



Banned because I can take you there. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> _Banned cause it's 3:11 am and I'm wide awake._



Banned because you're in the same timezone as tokay. haha


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're a bit slow. Feeling tired?



Banned because I switched tabs for like FIFTEEN SECONDS XD


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can take you there.



Banned cause yeh, take me there xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because I switched tabs for like FIFTEEN SECONDS XD



Banned cause not fast enough


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can take you there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because Hey, yeah! lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> _Banned cause it's 3:11 am and I'm wide awake._



banned because *high fives*


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

_~Banned because follow tokay to dreamland!~_


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause we should stay up late > _ > and party


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause yeh, take me there xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



PM me or tokay if you think you can handle the dark side. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned cause we should stay up late > _ > and party



Banned because it's only 7:14pm for me. haha


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because after using chat for so long I keep forgetting I have to refresh for new posts to show up. lmfao


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having a different timezone

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> PM me or tokay if you think you can handle the dark side.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned cause okays - Pms you -


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because after using chat for so long I keep forgetting I have to refresh for new posts to show up. lmfao



Banned for being easily distracted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned for having a different timezone
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because tokay has a diff timezone but he's on vacation.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause we should stay up late > _ > and party



We should, but I should also sleep soon <_<


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> We should, but I should also sleep soon <_<



Banned cause who need sleep? You don't XDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being easily distracted.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned cause close enough xDD


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because it's past tokay's bedtime for him. XD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause who need sleep? You don't XDDD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for not being on vacation in Ireland  (unless... lol)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's past tokay's bedtime for him. XD



Banned because HOLY CENSOR BAR! It is!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's past tokay's bedtime for him. XD


BANNED CAUSE OMFG I LOVE YOUR TUMBLR

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for not being on vacation in Ireland  (unless... lol)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned cause I'm in IReland....


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> BANNED CAUSE OMFG I LOVE YOUR TUMBLR
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thanks.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause yeh, I'm gonna follow you


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because 

We all have tumblr! (Me, you, and tokay)


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because
> 
> We all have tumblr! (Me, you, and tokay)



Banned because tumblr party! *pillow fights and somehow gets hurt*


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause I still don't have Tokay's Tumblr


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because that someone is *always* you. I can't help it if my axe is sharp.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for posting in the basement too many times.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I still don't have Tokay's Tumblr



Banned because it's in his sig, I think. Or I can give it to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Banned for posting in the basement too many times.



Banned for having a Glasslip sig. That show's pretty rad.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I'm in IReland....



Banned for being in Ireland. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because that someone is *always* you. I can't help it if my axe is sharp.



Banned for pillow-fighting with an axe


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being in Ireland.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for still being here...


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause what part of Ireland are you in ?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's in his sig, I think. Or I can give it to you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it' not and I still need to watch Glasslip


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for still being here...



Banned cause you're here now woop


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for still being here...



Banned because you need to join the party!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause what part of Ireland are you in ?



Kerry! wbu? *preemptive ban for being wherever you are*


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Kerry! wbu? *preemptive ban for being wherever you are*



Banned cause Donegal ; w ; Lmao I can't stop laughing at how boys take their shirt off compare to girls XD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for still being here...



Banned for not having been here!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you need to join the party!



Banned because I am now 





TIME FOR ME TO TAKE OVER!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

_This Thread actually calmed the fudged up XD_


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause Donegal ; w ; Lmao I can't stop laughing at how boys take their shirt off compare to girls XD



Banned because I'm probably going to Donegal at some point. What is the coolest landmark you can think of?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _This Thread actually calmed the fudged up XD_



banned because DON'T DENY ME!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I am now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because OH GOD NO lol


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm probably going to Donegal at some point. What is the coolest landmark you can think of?



Banned cause I don't even know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> banned because DON'T DENY ME!



BANNED CAUSE BB PLS IM NOT


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because OH GOD NO lol



Banned for having two eggs when its not even Easter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I don't even know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for not knowing.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I don't even know.



Banned because do you live there, or on vacation too? lol


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because this is getting wild.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having two eggs when its not even Easter.



Banned for not appreciating the magic of giving spoiled eggs year-round

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because this is getting wild.



BANNED BECAUSE CAN YOU DIG IT??!?!???!!!? idfk...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because this is getting wild.



Banned for not feeling wild tonight.
I HAD COFFEE THIS EVENING! EXPECT GIFS AND HORRIBLE BAN JOKES!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because do you live there, or on vacation too? lol



Banned cause I actually live here and know nothing about the place

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED CAUSE YOU'RE HIGH ARENT YOU ???!?!?


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not feeling wild tonight.
> I HAD COFFEE THIS EVENING! EXPECT GIFS AND HORRIBLE BAN JOKES!



Banned because ohmigosh... nope. Not happening. >_<


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I actually live here and know nothing about the place
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BANNED CAUSE YOU'RE HIGH ARENT YOU ???!?!?



Banned because that's not just any old coffee he's drinking... XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for drugging his coffee.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because ohmigosh... nope. Not happening. >_<



Banned because don't worry. the fun is just starting >.>
I'm currently hacking my City folk town with homebrew on my Wii U, it took a long time to figure it out, but i learn fast.
i'm using ac toolkit.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because ohmigosh... nope. Not happening. >_<



Banned for not wanting gifs and bad jokes 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for drugging his coffee.



Banned because hey, you're the one with access to all those serums, not me


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not wanting gifs and bad jokes



Banned for wanting my gifs. Here's some of them:




















I HAVE MORE.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because that's not just any old coffee he's drinking... XD



loool okays XDDD HERE YA GO LANDMARKS 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned omfg you're full of energy


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> loool okays XDDD HERE YA GO LANDMARKS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned omfg you're full of energy


Banned for letting me drink coffee.
EVERYONE THIS IS MYST.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause you're the one who made the coffee? ??


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for wanting my gifs. Here's some of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BANNED BECAUSE HOLY WOW I'M LISTENING TO https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg5VxrRTi0 AND THE DRUMMING ACTUALLY KINDA SYNCS UP


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you're the one who made the coffee? ??



Banned because yes, I had lots of sugar and cream. Blame me.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for letting me drink coffee.
> EVERYONE THIS IS MYST.


Banned cause you made me laugh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because yes, I had lots of sugar and cream. Blame me.



Banned cause shh calm dem hormones


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you made me laugh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for making me feel accomplished.
My dopamine is racing right now so...


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for making me feel accomplished.
> My dopamine is racing right now so...


Banned cause do you even have tumblr ?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause do you even have tumblr ?



Yeah but i'm barely posting right now.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because he does.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause shh calm dem hormones



Banned because my hormones are wild omg that sounded weird idc you guys are making me hyper somehow how will I sleep omfg


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because my hormones are wild omg that sounded weird idc you guys are making me hyper somehow how will I sleep omfg



Banned because shame on you.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for not going to my tumblr (it sucks right now)
Its here.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because shame on you.



Banned because *tries to calm down and type slower*


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because *tries to calm down and type slower*



Banned because remember what happened last time you stayed up until 4am?!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Yeah but i'm barely posting right now.


IT'S FINE


tokayseye said:


> Banned because my hormones are wild omg that sounded weird idc you guys are making me hyper somehow how will I sleep omfg


XDD LOOOOL! OMFG yeh we're just awesome - flips hair- 


Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for not going to my tumblr (it sucks right now)
> Its here.



THANK YOU II SHALL FOLLOW YOU

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned cause we're like dominating this thread


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because remember what happened last time you stayed up until 4am?!



Banned because calming down after hyper-ness made me tired... I'm done here for the night ^^" bye all!


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because calming down after hyper-ness made me tired... I'm done here for the night ^^" bye all!



Banned because good. Wouldn't want to hear more voices, would you? ;D


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because calming down after hyper-ness made me tired... I'm done here for the night ^^" bye all!



Banned because NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because good. Wouldn't want to hear more voices, would you? ;D



banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T.T


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause you can't just leave us like that D:


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because good. Wouldn't want to hear more voices, would you? ;D



Banned because stop spreading that rumor UGH. GOODBYE


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because stop spreading that rumor UGH. GOODBYE



Banned because you better sleep soon. lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you can't just leave us like that D:



Banned because I made him leave. ^^


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you can't just leave us like that D:



I mentally replaced "D:" with your avatar pic. XD biya


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I mentally replaced "D:" with your avatar pic. XD biya



Banned cause yah goodnight

- - - Post Merge - - -

You ain't wanted anymore loool


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you better sleep soon. lmfao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because read my last ban on you.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you better sleep soon. lmfao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned cause idec I still love you XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause idec I still love you XD



Banned for such emotions o.o


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I gtg entertain guests. Bye!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for such emotions o.o



Banned cause dun worry I love you too


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I gtg entertain guests. Bye!



Banned because IUYGFUWBFOWVFIYVFHUEVFIUYVWU NUUUU


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

omg omg omg Banned cause everyone seems to be leaving ; u ; - cries glitters -


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause dun worry I love you too



Banned because


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause that gif doe xDD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause that gif doe xDD



Banned for liking my gifs.
Brb one of my friends IRL wants to rematch me in MK8.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

_Banned cause afijpweijaw opafjpeow - Flips Table - I'm gonna sleep so goof night <3 <3_


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _Banned cause afijpweijaw opafjpeow - Flips Table - I'm gonna sleep so goof night <3 <3_



Back, banned because I'm adding you on Wii U.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned cause is the username right? Cause my Wii U is broken


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause is the username right? Cause my Wii U is broken



Yeah, oh ok, i'll add you when you get it fixed or something.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 2, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Yeah, oh ok, i'll add you when you get it fixed or something.



Yehhh you do that ;D XDD Anyways ayeee good night


----------



## WonderK (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for having a :3 face.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for having a :3 face.



Banned for having Red's Pokemon team.


----------



## Myst (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because no one can guess the right answer on my giveaway.


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because where is it?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 3, 2014)

In Re-Tails.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned cause it's 5:13 am and I can't sleep c:


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause it's 5:13 am and I can't sleep c:



Banned because


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 3, 2014)

banned because addicted to the kim kardashian game


----------



## ACMaud (Aug 3, 2014)

banned because you've gotten eliminated in a SwordArt Online contest


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

ACMaud said:


> banned because you've gotten eliminated in a SwordArt Online contest



Banned for many wishlists


----------



## Pathetic (Aug 3, 2014)

banned because eyeballs


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because boops boops.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because boops boops.



Banned for racing in the moonlight! At least turn on your headlights or something!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for racing in the moonlight! At least turn on your headlights or something!



Banned because =___________=


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because =___________=



Banned because I just saw two of your sig pics that I haven't seen before


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because which ones?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because which ones?



Banned because I don't know. Pictures of people whom I do not know


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't know. Pictures of people whom I do not know



Banned because okay...


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because okay...



Banned because *tokay!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because *tokay!



Banned because more =______________=


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because another sig pic I haven't seen before! "Tiffany"  (Do you switch out the selection regularly or am I just getting lucky? lol)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because another sig pic I haven't seen before! "Tiffany"  (Do you switch out the selection regularly or am I just getting lucky? lol)


Banned because no, I put all the sigs I get into a sig randomizer.


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for being too awesome for us.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because I'm not awesome. You guys are.


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for being nice. ^^"


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I'm not awesome. You guys are.



Banned because no, no, I insist, the awesome one is you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being nice. ^^"



Banned for reminding me to come back to this thread... lol


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because white text isn't useless and deserves love too


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because stunning GFX.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Banned because white text isn't useless and deserves love too



Banned for realizing the struggle. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because stunning GFX.



Banned for shiny umbreon... I have a bone to pick with shiny pokemon...


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for realizing the struggle.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for white text.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for white text.



.kcab siht gnignirb m'I esuaceb dennaB


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> .kcab siht gnignirb m'I esuaceb dennaB



Banned for typing backwards.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned for typing backwards.



Banned because I'm bringing this forward, then


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because BACKWARDS WAS MY THING. haha


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because BACKWARDS WAS MY THING. haha



Banned because it kinda went back and forth between us if memory serves. XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for copying me. lol


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because your mustache needs to be bigger.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Banned because your mustache needs to be bigger.



Banned because... *grabs tablet pen* ...that can be arranged...


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because omfg... Are you really going to do that? XD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because omfg... Are you really going to do that? XD



Would you like me to? XD

I mean, uh... Banned for small mustache that should be improved by a handsome young artist


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for editing.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because how many members are in that group of yours?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because how many members are in that group of yours?



Banned because we are legion!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because we are legion!



Banned because you didn't answer my question.


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because I'd have to check and get back to you.

Edit: 30+ and growing.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because daaaaaang.


----------



## Aryxia (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen a single episode of Spacy Dandy yet and feel like I'm missing out


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because daaaaaang.



Banned because yup. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Banned because I haven't seen a single episode of Spacy Dandy yet and feel like I'm missing out



Banned because GO WATCH AND CATCH UP!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Banned because I haven't seen a single episode of Spacy Dandy yet and feel like I'm missing out



Banned because you should, it's really funny.
Ninja'd.


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for killing the thread.



Banned for not 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Banned because I haven't seen a single episode of Spacy Dandy yet and feel like I'm missing out



Banned because ^ *prepares for scalding remarks*


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I said so.



Banned for stunning originality


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because thanks.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks.



Banned for thanking me (I always feel so mean when writing stuff like this <_<)


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for feeling mean. XD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for feeling mean. XD



Banned for laughing at my troubling insecurity. XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for not laughing and for hogging the thread and for top posters.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not laughing and for hogging the thread and for top posters.



Banned for banning in conjunction


----------



## Myst (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because I can do what I want and YOU CAN'T STOP ME!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can do what I want and YOU CAN'T STOP ME!



Banned because now we're both hogging the thread... or are we just doing our civic duty and keeping it alive?


----------



## robin-in-glen (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for being too rich.


----------



## Balverine (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for having no avatar


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 3, 2014)

Def banned because this...

View attachment 59961


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because that's Marco, not Reiner...


----------



## Balverine (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for not looking in my signature


----------



## Aradai (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because I'm on mobile, sadly.
#wheredemspoilersat


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for using hashtags


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## Mango (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for not giving me any tbt


----------



## locker (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for having 444 in your friend code


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because your sig is not centered.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because that was more than nothing ever was assuming that nothing is nothing more than ever was


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for being confusing


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

rimu said:


> banned for being confusing



Banned for being tsundere


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 4, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being tsundere



 (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ i-i'm not a tsundere, b-baka!!!!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

_OMFG Such a typical tsundere girl XDDD _


_Banned cause admit it, you're a kawaii Tsundere XD _


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because colors.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned cause you're the Queen of Weebs.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you're the Queen of Weebs.



Banned because you're the princess of potato.


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for being here.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being here.



Banned because you're here too, hypocrite


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because  is my jam


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for liking jam.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because I hate jam, I meant the other type of jam


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for hating jam.
I hate it too. hehe


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for indifference toward jam


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because ctrl+A.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 4, 2014)

Banne for having a weird avatar


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for having a cute avatar omg so cute


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for meep.


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for being a member of wishy's star company


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 4, 2014)

Nage said:


> banned for being a member of wishy's star company



banned for pusheen <3 cause pusheen's adorable *^*


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for thinking pusheen's adorable instead of deadly


----------



## toxapex (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for knowing who Pusheen is when I don't 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> Banne for having a weird avatar



Banned because I drew that avatar ;A;


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for having a blue member title.


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for not having a blue member title. ;D


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because I'm poor! ;___;


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because that was a fast reply.

Also, want some TBT bells?


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because I'm currently lurking in The Basement.
ehh I'd feel awful if you gave them to me for free just like that ;A;


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because I'm currently lurking in The Basement.
> ehh I'd feel awful if you gave them to me for free just like that ;A;



Banned because I can spare 93 bells.
(I did the math. It's not that much.)


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because 93 is an odd number.
Why 93? o:


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because 93 is an odd number.
> Why 93? o:



Banned because you have 127 and the color change costs 220.

220-127=93.


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for explaining for me.
Thank you though xD 
B-but really, you don't have to ;w;


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for explaining for me.
> Thank you though xD
> B-but really, you don't have to ;w;



Banned because I will anyways. ^^


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because thank you so much omg MY SAVIOUR ;____; Have my lemons


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because you're really really awesome aaaa ;A;


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because enjoy!~


----------



## Nage (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for being generous


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for liking pie.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because someone should post here. I guess it will be me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for deciding to post.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because I don't wanna leave the thread for it to die.


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because good point.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for looking for the key


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for being insane.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for having 1,193 posts


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for having 139 posts.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for lying (i have 140 posts)


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because you just posted.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for joining at an earlyer date then me


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for joining at an earlyer date then me



Banned for spelling "earlier" wrong.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for being a speling natsi (if you know what i mean)


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for being a speling natsi (if you know what i mean)



Banned because it's "nazi" not "natsi". smh.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned because nazi is actually knotsee because you cant see any of them (seriously tell me where they are)


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for silliness. ._.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned because you dont even know how silly it can get


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to know.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for sinking the titanic with the twin towers by using the malaysia 370


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for not seeing that it makes perfect sense


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for being too strange.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for making too much sense


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because what is your avatar even of?


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for not knowing what the ultimate chimera is


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned for strangeness.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 4, 2014)

banned for calling the ultimate chimera strange


----------



## Myst (Aug 4, 2014)

Banned because... Ugh... I can't ban you... >~<


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for admiting defeat


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for taking 30 minutes to come up with that ban.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for not realizing that i have increased in posts in that time


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because I did *notice*.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because you username is Myst and I don't like the game Myst.


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> Banned because you username is Myst and I don't like the game Myst.



Banned because it's short for "Mystery". (My old username.)


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for inside information that none of us could have known


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because I changed my username recently.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned because how was i supposed to know that


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for being a new face.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for being a new face yet banning me for being a new face


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm not a new face. I rule this thread.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned because ive been here for awhile and never seen you around


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because this is the first day I've seen you.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for the exact same reason


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm laughing right now. Did you just come out of a hiatus? XD


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

yeah i left a poped back again because i heard you were here (banned for being here)


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because who told you I was here? XD


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 5, 2014)

banned because yolo


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for the cute username.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for saying rimu is cute


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for disagreeing.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for disagreeing.



Banned for agreeing to disagree.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for "less crazy" in general


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for "less crazy" in general



Banned for ultimate chimera


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for having a Yoshi egg.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for having a Yoshi egg.



Banned for lemons. Make some lemonade and then we'll talk.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for being TOTALLY RAD


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for lemons. Make some lemonade and then we'll talk.



But I... 

@rimu. Banned for having your name in all lowercase.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> But I...
> 
> @rimu. Banned for having your name in all lowercase.



Banned for a finger-lickin' good signature. ...idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



rimu said:


> banned for being TOTALLY RAD



Banned for pointing out my complete radioactivity


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned cause you got the Tokay Eyeball. XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 5, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you got the Tokay Eyeball. XD



BANNED BECAUSE GUESS WHO'S BACK.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

BANNED CAUSE YOU ARE!! <3 <3 <3 - throws glitters everywhere -


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 5, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> BANNED CAUSE YOU ARE!! <3 <3 <3 - throws glitters everywhere -



Banned because DID YA MISS ME MUCH?! XD


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because DID YA MISS ME MUCH?! XD



Banned cause DUUUH - throws another random things @ -@ - lmao I ain't cleaning that up XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 5, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause DUUUH - throws another random things @ -@ - lmao I ain't cleaning that up XD



Banned for not cleaning it up.
*cleans up mess*


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for returning! I did *notice* your absence.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for returning! I did *notice* your absence.



Banned for still making that joke. and *noticing* my absence.


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for not *noticing* that this joke will never go away.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not *noticing* that this joke will never go away.



Banned for preserving a joke I made.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned cause welcome back ~♥


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for being awesome!~


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 5, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause welcome back ~♥



Banned because thank you 






- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being awesome!~



Banned for making it a mystery. WHAT DOES IT MEAN?!


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because that sig pic phrase is what my mayor's TPC says.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because you're an adorable potato.


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because my inbox has room now! What were you going to say? XD


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because your signature is confusing.


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because visit my dream town and you'll understand.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because there is no dream town address in your signature.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because your sig. is just... *explosion*


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because I know.

It's...

5900-3030-4905. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Banned because your sig. is just... *explosion*



Banned for ninja.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know.
> 
> It's...
> 
> ...



Banned because I memorized your dream address i^i


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for memorizing my dream address.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for memorizing my dream address.



Banned for having an easy-to-memorize dream address


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because I got lucky. ;D


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I got lucky. ;D



Banned because I didn't. Seriously, I don't know my own DA off the top of my head


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because of your slightly less-crazy eyes not being crazier.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Animal Crossing Rocks said:


> Banned because of your slightly less-crazy eyes not being crazier.



Banned because "timey wimey" is rhyme-y


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for joining 2 years ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for only joining last month.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned for joining 2 years ago.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ninja'd



Banned for that guy from... Death Note? I think?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Animal Crossing Rocks said:


> Banned for only joining last month.



Banned for stating the obvious in your username


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for that guy from... Death Note? I think?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for stating the obvious in your username





Banned for stating the obvious about the obviousness of my username.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because of Doctor Who references I don't get.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because of Doctor Who references I don't get.



Banned for not understanding Doctor Who references.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because I have never watched an episode of DW.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Animal Crossing Rocks said:


> Banned for not understanding Doctor Who references.



Banned because I've seen like 3 episodes of Doctor Who, and one of them I saw twice 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I have never watched an episode of DW.



Banned for not even giving it a try?


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for that guy from... Death Note? I think?



Yes, Death Note.


----------



## Skep (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for joining later than me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for the cute avatar.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for complimenting her avatar.


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for changing you sig/avatar recently.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because you don't?


----------



## Skep (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because Death Note is awesome.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because I couldn't agree more.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because I couldn't agree more.



Banned for agreeing


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for not having crazier eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for inviting biting


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for rhyming.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for rhyming.



Banned for good timing.


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for making me laugh. XD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for making me laugh. XD



Banned for dat badass sig


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned cuz idk


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for all those cherries


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for all those cherries



Banned because he played too much Mario 3D World. He made his double cherry eat a double cherry, which ate another double cherry and so on


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for having a yoshi egg


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for blowing my mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario. said:


> Banned for having a yoshi egg



Banned for coming out of nowhere.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for blowing my mind.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because at first I thought you were saying "banned for blowing my mind" in response to "banned for having a yoshi egg" XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because at first I thought you were saying "banned for blowing my mind" in response to "banned for having a yoshi egg" XD



Banned because wtf?!


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for joining feb 21 2014


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Banned for joining feb 21 2014



Banned for joining before that


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for all those cherries. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for joining before that



Banned for being such a ninja.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for all those cherries.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for mentioning the cherries. Shall I explain again?


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for having 21 tbt bells


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Banned for having 21 tbt bells



Banned for having a "." in your name.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a "." in your name.



Banned for not having an "o" or a "k" in your name


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

banned for having 9 letters in your name


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Mario. said:


> banned for having 9 letters in your name



Banned for your five letters and a punctuation mark


----------



## Aradai (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned because is it fine if I send a friend request at you?


----------



## Mario. (Aug 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for your five letters and a punctuation mark



lol banned for not capitalizing  the letter t in your name


----------



## toxapex (Aug 5, 2014)

Mario. said:


> lol banned for not capitalizing  the letter t in your name



Banned because I'm too humble for capital letters 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because is it fine if I send a friend request at you?



Banned because yeah it's f- oh you already did it


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 5, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm too humble for capital letters
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for having a Legend Of Zelda reference in your sig.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for playing this forum game too much.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 5, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Banned for playing this forum game too much.



Banned because it's fun.


----------



## Myst (Aug 5, 2014)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being correct.



Banned for agreeing with me, that rarely happens...


----------



## Zappo09 (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for mustaches.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 6, 2014)

Zappo09 said:


> Banned for mustaches.



Banned because Iggy.


----------



## Zappo09 (Aug 6, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because Iggy.



Banned for having a mustache party.


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for fruity reasons.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for fruity reasons.



Banned for reminding me of a certain bothersome citrus fruit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because Iggy.



Banned because who dat, who dat? (I'm sorry)


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for waking up early.


----------



## dulcet (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for doing w/e ur doing with that axe


----------



## 00176 (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for having not one, but TWO 3s in your 3ds friend code


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

00176 said:


> banned for having not one, but TWO 3s in your 3ds friend code



Banned for having not one, but TWO 0s in your username


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned bc u have eyeball


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

rimu said:


> banned bc u have eyeball



Banned for Xenuet quote in your sig


----------



## 00176 (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for being too sassy


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

00176 said:


> banned for being too sassy



Banned because oh no you did NOT!


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for caps.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because u have over 1000 tbt


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for having under 1000 TBT.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for making me sad


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

rimu said:


> banned for making me sad



Banned for being sad. There there *pats back*


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because it's *"There, there." not "there there".


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for being grammar police


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because if I'm not, who will be?


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not knowing that liam neeson can take your job


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for being the conductor of the POOP TRAIN!!!
im laughing


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not getting the reference


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for that scary Ultimate Chimera ):


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because of ur RAD SIGNATURE damn bby 10/10


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for Teddiursa IT'S SO CUTE JNFDSGSFDg c:


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because you said that when i was in the middle of changing my avatar


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for having less than 200 posts.
man now I don't know who's in your avatar


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because i have hooked on a feeling stuck in my head (along with escape and messed around and fell in love, basically my head is filled with the 70's)


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because ur avatar is henry my fave


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for having the same fave as me and not having your name in any way henry related


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for making me realise that i'm the worst henry fan ever


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because you didnt ban me for calling fooled around and fell in love messed around and fell in love


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because first things first im the realest


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because i have "the power of Beaveeeeeeeeeeeeers"


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because you have a pearl.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because u keep changing ur sig


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for banning the person i was going to ban before i got to banning them


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned bc u snooze u lose


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because rotating signatures op B)


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for having your name be "kazunari" but having the avatar read "mekanikku"


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned bc shots firEd


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because the name kazunari basically means become waste so basically turning into trash but is that trash tsundere trash? (kinda a rubbish concept if you ask me XD)


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because that means kazunari is my daughter


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for confusing me in that sentince and we are literally talking trash we are trash talking eachother right now (sudden realization)


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because this is not trash talk this is a very intelligent conversation


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because its a very intelligent conversation involving trash... lots and lots of trash


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because we have become the trash


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because im talking to voltz on a seperate thread and he was the sassy king and you are suddenly the sassy queen and you expect me to think that there is no considence whatsoever (im laughing right now)


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because it is not a coincidence we are planning to take over the world


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

with the powers of sass. the sass is strong with this one (banned for too much sass)


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned cos u have no sass


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for too much sass (but wait there can never be too much sass)


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because ur right (never enough sass)


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because the sass is too strongk


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause you're Insane.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because kawaii


----------



## Skep (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cuz ur a bae<3


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for joining in june


----------



## 00176 (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for Henry


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for a username that has no letters.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for having more posts and bells then me (not for long for at least one of those)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for being a sassy servant.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not being a sassy servant


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause I don't even want to be a servant :c


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because you think you have a choice to be an indentured sassy servant


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause oh well then XD


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not approving of the rise of the sassy servants


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for being confusing.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not knowing what i am talking about


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause I never said I didn't approve of it.


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I never said I didn't approve of it.



Banned for disappearing on me! ;_;


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for being forever alone


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for being mean. lol


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because your posts and bells number are very close, but not close enough!


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for going the exact moment before me so i couldnt see it coming


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for going the exact moment before me so i couldnt see it coming



Banned because I feel sorry for being a post ninja, but not sorry enough. C:


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not being a sassy servant


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for not being a sassy servant


Banned because I'm not too sure what that is.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because you still havent changed senior member to sassy servant yet


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because you still havent changed senior member to sassy servant yet



Banned because I just realized I'm a senior member! (What?) I was a Junior Member all day :0


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Allycat said:


> Banned because I just realized I'm a senior member! (What?) I was a Junior Member all day :0



Banned for joining the party!


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for being a senior member


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for disappearing on me! ;_;



omg omg I'm so sorry ; n ; - clings to you and gives you heaps of potatoes and lemons -

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for being the Conductor.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not banning anyone (or flipping your hair)


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> omg omg I'm so sorry ; n ; - clings to you and gives you heaps of potatoes and lemons -
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for being the Conductor.



Banned because did you ever message Isabelle? ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for not banning anyone (or flipping your hair)



Banned for having more bells than posts.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for banning me for having more bells than posts when you also have more bells than posts


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for being to sassy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because did you ever message Isabelle? ^.^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned cause I think I did? I got an approval email thingy ?


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for using the word thingy as a describing word


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for using the word thingy as a describing word



Banned for having a hard to remember 3DS FC.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned for being to sassy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because GO CHECK!


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because too many quotes


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a hard to remember 3DS FC.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned cause I already accepted it? So am I approve or what cause I really don't know what's going on o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH BANNED FOR CHANGING YOUR ICON TO THAT.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for having a village named kawaii


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because you're dragon IS NOT BREATHING FIRE in your avi. What a waste...


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause I was gonna call it  Uranus  at first but then I was like why not Kawaii ? XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for having a village named kawaii



Banned because what is your town's name?
(if you have ACNL)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for posting before me.

It's all messed up omfg XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I already accepted it? So am I approve or what cause I really don't know what's going on o.o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH BANNED FOR CHANGING YOUR ICON TO THAT.



You're approved! Just go check it out and I'll help you with what to do next! ^.^


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because my town is called florence


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because my town is called florence



Banned for having a cool town name.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're approved! Just go check it out and I'll help you with what to do next! ^.^



OH RIGHT OKAY THANKIES <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned cause what's your town's name?


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because you have Bruce and I miss him :C


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> OH RIGHT OKAY THANKIES <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned cause what's your town's name?



Banned because it's the infamous Moonlite. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Allycat said:


> Banned because you have Bruce and I miss him :C



Banned for that amazing signature.


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because you seem like a very nice person on a thread that can usually obtain very mean things


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Allycat said:


> Banned because you seem like a very nice person on a thread that can usually obtain very mean things



Banned because what is _that_ supposed to mean?


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for being generally confused


----------



## Allycat (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what is _that_ supposed to mean?



Banned because you seem offended, There's no deeper meaning!!


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for having a cute mayor.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for banning the wrong person... again why does this keep happening


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for banning the wrong person... again why does this keep happening



Banned for thinking she's banning the wrong person when she's actually being ninja'd.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because i knew it was a ninja but it was still banning the wrong person


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause screw it, close enough


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because lazyness


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because lazyness




Banned cause don't say it out loud ; A ;


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for making generally no sense


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause don't it outloud ; A ;



Banned because that sentence is not grammatically pleasing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for making generally no sense



Banned for agreeing with me.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

BANNED CAUSE NO I EDITED IT OWOWWOWO


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because i couldnt know that at the time


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> BANNED CAUSE NO I EDITED IT OWOWWOWO



Banned because join the party! You're in now! ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because i couldnt know that at the time



Banned because I agree.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause stop agreeing with him and love me XDD


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because im on my 300th post woot woot


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because im on my 300th post woot woot



Banned because congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned cause stop agreeing with him and love me XDD



Banned because... idk what to say... heh... uhh... you'll always be a star! ^.^


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause congratulations!!!


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because awkward


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because congrats!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned cause AWWHHHH


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because there are too many people talking at once


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 6, 2014)

^banned for vibarting gif


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> ^banned for vibarting gif



Banned for being a fresh face.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 6, 2014)

^banned for muffing it up


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause welcome o.o


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for saying welcome


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for saying welcome



Banned for not saying welcome.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned why because i allowed it your WELCOME


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned why because i allowed it your WELCOME



Banned for wording that weird.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for seeing how i worded that in a really messed up order/way


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause wth what time is it?


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause wth what time is it?



Banned because it is 3:42pm for me.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because its time to get on the poop train


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because its time to get on the poop train



Banned for making a reference I will never understand.
(Please don't explain it either. )


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not getting and never getting the reference


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for making a reference I will never understand.
> (Please don't explain it either. )



Banned cause oh ew I hate time diff xD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 6, 2014)

BANNED FOR  A GOOD REASON^


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for being a ninja


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for having a disturbing avatar^


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for being an Insane Sassy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned cause you ninja'd me


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned for being an Insane Sassy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned cause you ninja'd me



Banned for not partying with us! ;_;


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for losing the key why else would you be looking for it


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned because you didnt see me coming


----------



## Pirate (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for being sassy.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for black cats


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for black cats



Banned for being in the tags.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being in the tags.



Banned for being in the tags first


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not being sassy in any way shape or form


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for removal of your ultimate chimera


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not banning me for being the top poster


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for not banning me for being the top poster



Banned for egotistically seeking affirmation from others about your own accomplishments


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for egotistically seeking affirmation from others about your own accomplishments



Banned for a long ban.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for having more posts then bells


----------



## Pirate (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for 333 posts.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for knowing this before i did


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for knowing this before i did



Banned for changing avatar again


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not letting me be the ditto that i am on the inside


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for not letting me be the ditto that i am on the inside



Banned because you should be Mew. Mew's a cool cat... fetus... thing...


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for having more posts than bells


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for being sassy.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 6, 2014)

banned for not being sassy


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned for not being sassy



Banned for not being sassy enough to make me believe you're sassy


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned cause I'm back.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I'm back.



Banned because welcome welcome!


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because welcome welcome!



Banned for posting here while on club chat.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for posting here while on club chat.



Banned because it's just so boring on club chat right now! If only we had another person on there to spice it up a bit!


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's just so boring on club chat right now! If only we had another person on there to spice it up a bit!



Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned for lightning-sig


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for lightning-sig



Banned for not looking for anyone.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not looking for anyone.



Banned because I'm too busy looking for your key! D:<


----------



## toastia (Aug 6, 2014)

baned because you have tokay's eye


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm too busy looking for your key! D:<



Banned because I should do a dream update soon... >~<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prin said:


> baned because you have tokay's eye



Banned for the awesome sig!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I should do a dream update soon... >~<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for the terrible attempts at bloodstains on your avatar >_<


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for the terrible attempts at bloodstains on your avatar >_<



Banned because YOU DREW IT! STOP BASHING YOUR OWN ART!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because YOU DREW IT! STOP BASHING YOUR OWN ART!



Banned because fiiiiiine. 

...Banned for that badass avatar


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because fiiiiiine.
> 
> ...Banned for that badass avatar



Banned because good job! *pats back*


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because you have too much TBT bells


----------



## Myst (Aug 6, 2014)

Banned because it's *too many


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because I honestly didn't care


----------



## CR33P (Aug 7, 2014)

banned because honestly you should care


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

CR33P said:


> banned because honestly you should care



Banned for the creepy avatar and cryptic signature.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for the mystery.


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for not solving said mystery.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cos I'm the boss of you


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for being a bossy boss


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for calling me bossy when it is outlawed by Beyonce


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 7, 2014)

banned for using beyonce IN VAIN


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because I dont care about Beyonce I was just saying something I'd heard


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned cos I'm the boss of you



Banned because *nope*.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because *nope*.


Banned cos yo wrong


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned cos yo wrong



Banned for bad grammar.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for bad grammar.


Banned because you made me laugh


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you made me laugh



Banned because how?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because how?


Banned because you ask silly questions


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because shots fired.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because shots fired.



Banned because that made absolutely no sense


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because you don't know what Vine that's from.


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because that made absolutely no sense



Banned for that long signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Banned because you don't know what Vine that's from.



Banned for no signature.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because who cares?  Only you


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for that long signature.
________________________
Banned because how dare you


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because I dare.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I don't care.

Rhymes.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because I dare.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you rhyme


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because AC:NL isn't awesome when your hybrids die, according to you.


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you rhyme



Banned for having color in your sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SummerBliss said:


> Banned because AC:NL isn't awesome when your hybrids die, according to you.



Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for overused phrase.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because AC:NL isn't awesome when your hybrids die, according to you.



Banned because you sounded like Bloo from Fosters Home For Imaginary Friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for having color in your sig.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because you know I'm awesome


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because I used to watch that show as a kid, and you brought back feels.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because I used to watch that show as a kid, and you brought back feels.



Banned because that show was the best


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because so was the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because so was the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy.



Banned because agreed


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for killing the thread.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause you're living a life full of mysteries.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because you're a sassy potato.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause you're fuzzybug


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because you have quite possibly the weirdest avatar I've ever seen.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause it's this


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cos the link didnt even work.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned oh right sorry what about this? 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Aradai (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because I should really play here again.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cos you have the best sig

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned oh right sorry what about this?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 60688


Banned because, didnt you know I didn't want to see that again? And definitely NOT bigger.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause oh well too late.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I should really play here again.



Banned cause ye you should


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cos I can't pronounce your username.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause say the " Xen " part as " Cen " and Nuet as in " Newt " ???????


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cos now I can say it but what the heck does it mean?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause it doesn't mean anything XDD It just sounds cool and it sounded like a pokemon.


----------



## AnimalCrossingSinceforevs (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because your profile pictures creeping me out XD


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause I'm sorry, I'm planning on changing it soon anyways xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because yay


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause party haard!


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because you should party _responsibly_.


----------



## locker (Aug 7, 2014)

banned for being fuzzy


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned cause you're a locker


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because you're a sassy potato


----------



## Skep (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned bc ily


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for animated sig.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for nearly having 1337 posts


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 7, 2014)

banned for being a ninja and having a exteremly simalar banning reason as i did


----------



## toxapex (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for Cave Story


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 7, 2014)

banned for banning me for cave story


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because you swore in your sig.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 7, 2014)

banned because hell isnt a swearword


----------



## Xyle (Aug 7, 2014)

banned because batman told me to ban you


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned because Kirby is adorable.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 7, 2014)

banned because of fuzzy


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 7, 2014)

banned because im batman


----------



## Myst (Aug 7, 2014)

Banned for being batman.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

banned because im not batman


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for contradicting yourself.


----------



## 00176 (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because I don't need any more keys to look for


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for the lack of letters in your username.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

banned because i have all the keys (even the gum key)


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for running hell and not knowing how.


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for no sig...


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because I had a sig, but for some reason it stopped working?


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

banned because the sig is broken (noooooo!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for having only words in your sig.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

banned for being wrong (there is also exclamation points}


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because that doesn't help much.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

banned because you where wrong nonetheless


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because you're running in hell.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 8, 2014)

banned 4 having a cute username


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because you're a tsundere c:


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Aug 8, 2014)

banned because your just a member


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because your just a member



Banned for being wrong.

*you're

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because you where wrong nonetheless



*were

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatInsaneHenry said:


> banned because im not batman



*I'm

There's more but I'm done.


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because you lost the key.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because Studio Ghibli.

no wait.. I also just banned myself.. ; A;


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because you're a senior member.


----------



## Skep (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because of Frozen.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because that was completely random.


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for new avatar.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because I was ninja'd by you.


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Xyle (Aug 8, 2014)

what key are you looking for? banned for not being specific


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 8, 2014)

Banned because you're probably nice.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 8, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you're probably nice.



Banned because you're also probably nice


----------



## Myst (Aug 8, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you're also probably nice



Banned for making generalizations.


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

banned bc you don't know if it's a mystery or not


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned because you have cake and I dont


----------



## toxapex (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned for making me insecure about the safety of my hybrids


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned cause I'm gonna steal your hybrid when you're sleeping.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

banned bc too sassy of a potato


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned because what did I miss?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned because I thought you were gone for 9 days, not 1


----------



## Aradai (Aug 9, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I thought you were gone for 9 days, not 1



Banned because I'm actually on a bit of a hiatus. I'll be off a lot.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned because of a too cute sig.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned for Miku.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned because I like your avatar and sig. ^.^


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned cause I don't have a sig anymore - rolls around the floor -


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I don't have a sig anymore - rolls around the floor -



Banned because you need to join the party now!!!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you need to join the party now!!!



banned cause lol wait what what party omffg what party ; A ;


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> banned cause lol wait what what party omffg what party ; A ;



Banned because YOU'RE MISSING OUT!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because YOU'RE MISSING OUT!



BANNED CAUSE I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT !??!? omggg lemme join the party whwere is it? ?? ?!?!?


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> BANNED CAUSE I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT !??!? omggg lemme join the party whwere is it? ?? ?!?!?



Banned because you know where it is. ;D


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned because HELLO MYST


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because HELLO MYST



Banned because hey!


----------



## Kazunari (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned because you're still awesome and will always be awesome in my books~


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because you're still awesome and will always be awesome in my books~



Banned because that's sweet of you to say! ^.^


----------



## Pirate (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned because I haven't found the key yet.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

Elin said:


> Banned because I haven't found the key yet.



Banned because the "key" is actually referring to the answer behind my dream town.


----------



## Dylan M. (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned for banning people


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2014)

Dylan M. said:


> Banned for banning people



Banned for joining today. lmfao


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dylan M. said:


> Banned for banning people



Banned for having 1 post, Your gonna like it in the basement.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for joining today. lmfao



Banned for lyfao at the kid's first post, give him a break XD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for joining today. lmfao



Banned for still being on this topic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for lyfao at the kid's first post, give him a break XD



Banned for calling him/her a kid.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 9, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for having 1 post, Your gonna like it in the basement.



Banned for not trying to make me watch AoT by praising it in all caps (yes this has happened before)


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 9, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not trying to make me watch AoT by praising it in all caps (yes this has happened before)



Banned for not going with watching AOT.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 9, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for calling him/her a kid.



Banned because he/she IS a "junior" member


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 9, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for calling him/her a kid.



Banned because he/she IS a "junior" member [/QUOTE]

Banned for not noticing that I had the same amount of bells that I had posts. You missed it.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 9, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because he/she IS a "junior" member



Banned for not noticing that I had the same amount of bells that I had posts. You missed it.[/QUOTE]

Banned because I did notice, just chose to ban for the other thing


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 9, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not noticing that I had the same amount of bells that I had posts. You missed it.



Banned because I did notice, just chose to ban for the other thing [/QUOTE]

Banned for quote malfunction.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 9, 2014)

Banned for that sexy sig.


----------



## Skep (Aug 9, 2014)

banned for madoka magica


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 9, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned for madoka magica



Banned for whatever your siggy is.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 9, 2014)

banned for... the mustache


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 9, 2014)

Isabella said:


> banned for... the mustache



Banned for not having one.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 9, 2014)

banned for having so many numbers in ur username
ITS PRINCESS MONONOKE HOW CAN U NOT KNOW


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 9, 2014)

rimu said:


> banned for having so many numbers in ur username
> ITS PRINCESS MONONOKE HOW CAN U NOT KNOW



Banned because ok ok. T.T


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that anime guy in your avatar's looking at me all weird


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for needing a life.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for telling me what I know what I already need


----------



## Myst (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for joining in April.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for misspelling mist.


----------



## Myst (Aug 10, 2014)

ManicMoose said:


> Banned for misspelling mist.



Banned because it's short for "Mystery"


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for correcting me


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for cute avatar


----------



## Myst (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## ManicMoose (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you're bored.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Myst (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm tired too.


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's a mystery


----------



## Naiad (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having good taste in fashion.


----------



## f11 (Aug 10, 2014)

Band


----------



## dulcet (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for having nagisa as ur dp


----------



## Aradai (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because this thread went dead for a while.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned cause that's true xD


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

banned bc i'm not sure how to pronounce ur username


----------



## starlark (Aug 11, 2014)

banned cus
suckers


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

banned bc that was random


----------



## Aradai (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned because Skep, are you alright? You're posting everywhere.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

banned bc no, i have nothing better to do


----------



## Myst (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned because this thread is dying... ;-;


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc i'm not sure how to pronounce ur username



" Cen - U - Et " 

That's how you pronounced it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because this thread is dying... ;-;



Banned cause let's revive this mothafreakinskcfsiefhohepefv thread xD


----------



## Myst (Aug 11, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> " Cen - U - Et "
> 
> That's how you pronounced it.
> 
> ...



Banned because you're back!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned cause damn right I am ;D


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

banned because welcome back


----------



## Myst (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned for being skeptical. heh heh


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned because you sound too cool. You should be banned already!


----------



## Myst (Aug 11, 2014)

Ste said:


> Banned because you sound too cool. You should be banned already!



Banned for thinking I sound cool.


----------



## Ste (Aug 11, 2014)

---


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

banned for banning myst


----------



## Naiad (Aug 11, 2014)

banned for liking raccoons


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

banned for being a professional hoarder


----------



## Zappo09 (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned for Marina.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

banned because of your ugly avatar


----------



## Zappo09 (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned cause I changed my avatar.


----------



## Skep (Aug 11, 2014)

banned bc it's still ugly


----------



## dulcet (Aug 11, 2014)

banned cuz kawaii


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 11, 2014)

^banned because full of yourself


----------



## Zappo09 (Aug 11, 2014)

Banned for loading.


----------



## Greninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for breathing


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for liking AC ckickens.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for not resisting the cuteness


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for that sig.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for not being able to handle the feels


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea where the sig is from. XD


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

banned bc u post 2 much


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because you only have 7 bells.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned bc you're always on this thread


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned b/c you're a Tsundere


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 12, 2014)

banned bc u misspelled tsundere


----------



## Naiad (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for posting before I could fix tsundere


----------



## Yobo (Aug 12, 2014)

banned cuz I read your username as Laffy and thats false advertising


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because I read your username as Yoyo and... uh... I was hoping there'd be a yoyo... D:


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned cos you're keeping secrets in your sig!!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because I was expecting a different Mariah


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because you're in The Aftermath


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

banned because of ur white feather B(


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

banned bc you have 2 cakes and i have 0 cakes ;~;


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for referring to everyone who reads your title as "babe"


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

banned bc of your crazy eyes


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because you are too cute. XD


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

banned 4 calling me cute


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because you just wanna suck the joy out of everything


----------



## Hypisquill (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Hypisquill said:


> Banned for having a cute avatar.



Banned because thanks, I made it myself


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

banned bc i dont think ur ava is cute tbh


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for brutal honesty that I can respect. *tips hat*


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for hat-tipping.


----------



## Pirate (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for banning others for hat-tipping.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because you are the cheese.


----------



## Zappo09 (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for Jirachi.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for being chief.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for losing to me in our pokemon match.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

banned bc that wasn't a good reason


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because more ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

banned bc of more bad reasons


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for that awesome sig.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because thank you ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).
Skep: ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) is an inside joke.


----------



## Wish (Aug 12, 2014)

banned cuz shinji


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for joining 5 years ago.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because thank you ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).
> Skep: ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) is an inside joke.



between us or other people?


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because you have an inside joke.


----------



## Skep (Aug 12, 2014)

banned for banning me bc of inside jokes


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for that cute avatar. ^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for having a cool mustache.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned for joining 7 days after me xD


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because it's 8 days. Do the math. ^_^


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned cause you should be a math teacher.


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you should be a math teacher.



Banned because yuck. Why would you even suggest such a thing?!

Besides, 14-6 is simple math.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because teach me calculus pls.


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because teach me calculus pls.



Banned because I'm taking AP Calc this school year. I could help. heh ^_^


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)

BANNED CAUSE SEE!! SEEEE!! TEACH US MATH PLS  SENPAI


----------



## Myst (Aug 12, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> BANNED CAUSE SEE!! SEEEE!! TEACH US MATH PLS  SENPAI



Aww...

Banned because I need to ship Tokay with you or someone else! It'll be hilarious!
(in the roleplay)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned cause why not ship the two of you ? ;D


----------



## Mango (Aug 12, 2014)

banned bc you wont give me tbt bells


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2014)

Banned because I do not board ships beginning with "Hel-", "He-" or even the letter "H".


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2014)

You're banned because your username is tokayseye c:


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for having a shop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because I do not board ships beginning with "Hel-", "He-" or even the letter "H".



Banned because lmfao.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

banned cuz um why not


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because why not what?


----------



## f11 (Aug 13, 2014)

Band


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you didn't give a reason.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc of ur lame collectibles


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you have over 900 tbtb.


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you have more bells than posts.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why not what?



Banned for questioning me


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 13, 2014)

banned for too many signatures ;n; (srsly tho how many are set to cycle @_@, tHEYRE ALL REALLY COOL)


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc of your green collectibles


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc of your green collectibles



banned for having 4 letters in your name

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> banned for too many signatures ;n; (srsly tho how many are set to cycle @_@, tHEYRE ALL REALLY COOL)



About 5 all thanks to Wonderk!


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for having so many cherries!


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned 4 having lots of cherries

- - - Post Merge - - -

dang >B(


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned 4 having lots of cherries
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> dang >B(



banned for saying the samething as myst


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Mario. said:


> banned for saying the samething as myst



Banned for quoting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skep said:


> banned 4 having lots of cherries
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> dang >B(



Wo... that's kinda creepy?

#mindread?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc it's kinda obvious that every1 would ban mario for their cherries smh...


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc it's kinda obvious that every1 would ban mario for their cherries smh...



Banned for making a good point. Here's a cookie! *gives cookie*


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for making a good point. Here's a cookie! *gives cookie*



Banned for giving him a cookie


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Banned for giving him a cookie



Banned for assuming "him" when it could be a "her"...


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because Skep isn't a guy.


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

SummerBliss said:


> Banned because Skep isn't a guy.



Banned because I think I ninja'd you?


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc i'm 100% female >B(


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc i'm 100% female >B(



Banned because I never said you weren't... I was defending you? idk... Stop being so _skeptical_.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because I just gave you an imaginary cookie. -gives imaginary cookie-


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc that wasn't supposed to be directed towards you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

god i hate being ninja'd


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because I just ninja'd you c;


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc ninjas annoy me


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc ninjas annoy me



Banned for being ninja'd a lot. heh


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because I'm actually not a ninja c:

--- Just got ninja'd ; __ ; ---

Banned because you ninja'd me. ; __ ;


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc karma


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because I agree ; __  ;


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for assuming "him" when it could be a "her"...



Banned cuz i didnt no


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc you shouldn't assume


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because we are friends now XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Banned because we are friends now XD



Banned for having a sig that's too cute! ^_^


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you called my sig cute (Thank youuuuu > w<b)


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because everyone has such cute sigs that I _almost_ want one too!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you should get one! XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Banned because you should get one! XD



Banned because I don't know... maybe...


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you need to change that maybe to a yes! XD


----------



## toxapex (Aug 13, 2014)

Miharu said:


> Banned because you need to change that maybe to a yes! XD



Banned because I think her current sig is cute *SOBS*


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I think her current sig is cute *SOBS*



Banned because... thanks?


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because it's a mystery. xD


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc bird


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because tsundere trash.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because shark


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because I like your signature.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned bc of senior citizen. :3


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because I don't get why that's there,I'm not even 20 yet...


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

banned because LMAO


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because LOL.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because Lel


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because I'm having fun reading this XD


----------



## DarkOnyx (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for having a awesome avatar and sig.


----------



## Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC]


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because Bird Bros. c:


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 13, 2014)

banned for being super cute


----------



## quartztho (Aug 13, 2014)

^Banned for the cute sig thing xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you have over 1000 posts XD


----------



## Pirate (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for cuteness overload.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for being cheese


----------



## marzcrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because your sig is too awesome for my tiny brain to handle ^3^


----------



## Naiad (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned b/c you're too sweet


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned 4 being gif god


----------



## Hypisquill (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you're signature is too adorable


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because you're a junior member.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for having a tulip or something in your mouth in the avatar.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 13, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for having a tulip or something in your mouth in the avatar.



Banned for not knowing what it is and guessing wrong.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned for ur birthstone collectibles


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 13, 2014)

banned for having no nose


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned bc of chobits


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for having a skeptical cat as your avatar.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned 4 making puns about my username


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for sucking the joy out of everything.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 13, 2014)

banned for going offline


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because they might be on invisimode.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because ships.


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because over 7k posts and only 5 bells.


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because of an OP Pikachu

(ninjad)

Banned for Ninja


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for not being ninja'd XD


----------



## Reenhard (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for having blue hair


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned because it's not my hair <: It's a wig for cosplay huehuehue~


----------



## Myst (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for being cute.


----------



## Skep (Aug 13, 2014)

banned 4 calling everyone cute


----------



## Myst (Aug 14, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned 4 calling everyone cute



Banned because why not?


----------



## toxapex (Aug 15, 2014)

Banned for killin' the thread  (And for being gone from August 15th-17th)


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 15, 2014)

banned because your icons red is really bright


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Because u like Zelda..


----------



## toxapex (Aug 15, 2014)

Banned for not posting a picture in every post you make


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 15, 2014)

banned because Im doing it 
>


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

banned bcus of ur stupid pictures


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 15, 2014)

banned because deal with it


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

banned bcus wtfrick


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 15, 2014)

banned because I hate my drawings


----------



## toxapex (Aug 15, 2014)

Banned for making me deal with the fact that you like Mario and Luigi (don't worry, I do too )


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 15, 2014)

banned but I wish I hadn't but i have too


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

banned bc u like Mario and luigi


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

banned bc u need 2 b stopped


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

banned bc you have a fox in your sig


----------



## Skep (Aug 15, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> banned bc you have a fox in your sig



banned bc it's a raccoon, get ur animals right lmao


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 15, 2014)

banned because you take things too seriously and can't take a joke


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 15, 2014)

banned bc u have anime guy in sig


----------



## lauraplays1 (Aug 16, 2014)

banned bc..
*explodes*


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 16, 2014)

banned bc ok then


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

banned bc u have too many 3's in ur friend code


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned because you have an egg collectible


I could only find 1... The others I found not long after the results were posted


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 16, 2014)

banned cuz you like warriors


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

banned bc of your lame collectibles


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned cause cause you're a VIP


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

banned bc yes i am B)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned cause you're too awesome for this.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned cause you're way too awesome for this.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned 'cause you're THREE awesome for this


----------



## Pirate (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned for being an eyeball.


----------



## Skep (Aug 16, 2014)

banned bcus of kyubey


----------



## Miharu (Aug 17, 2014)

Banned because you have over 1900 bells.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 17, 2014)

Banned because i want that  blue house.


----------



## cookieangal (Aug 17, 2014)

Banned because you ate all the rice crispies! DISGRACEFUL


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 17, 2014)

banned because you're a cookie. smh how dare u.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 17, 2014)

rimu said:


> banned because you're a cookie. smh how dare u.



Banned because why you looking at me that way?


----------



## Skep (Aug 17, 2014)

banned bc of that duck gif


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

Banned because of Rocket.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 17, 2014)

Banned CAUSE that icon is too cute.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 17, 2014)

Banned for your comment being late.


----------



## the_red_cloud (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## tearexia (Aug 17, 2014)

banned because they like anime


----------



## heichou (Aug 18, 2014)

banned for those text bubbles


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for having a non-collectible item


----------



## heichou (Aug 18, 2014)

banned for possessing collectible items


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for being a good artist


----------



## heichou (Aug 18, 2014)

perMABANNED FOR COMPLIMENTING ME


----------



## Mario. (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for being online


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

banned because pikachu


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for using cute Pokemon sprites


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

banned for being cute


----------



## Naiad (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for being cuter than me :T


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for being too good at GIFS.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for going on 15-17th of August


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because everyone in this thread is nice, including you.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 18, 2014)

banned for liking fuzzy things


----------



## Pirate (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for a hnnng cute avatar.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because cute ava+sig.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because purple.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because you're a purple hater?
Also what did I miss in this thread in the last nine days?


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

banned bcus u didn't miss anything


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because great.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because you're a purple hater?
> Also what did I miss in this thread in the last nine days?



Banned because I like purple...


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

banned bc i don't


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because I am sorry.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I am sorry.



Banned because it's ok.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because you have more bells than me <:


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause you like cosplay?


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you like cosplay?



Banned because Saelix is dead.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause you have ' Trash-Kun ' as your icon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because Saelix is dead.



Totally not crying at all.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you have ' Trash-Kun ' as your icon.


Banned because he is "Trash-sama", to be exact.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because he is "Trash-sama", to be exact.



Banned cause omg how could I got that wrong.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because I <3 you.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I <3 you.



Banned cause yassssss gimme all dem love. You can be Shuu and I can be Kaneki c; c; XDD LOL.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for having the letter X in your name


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause yassssss gimme all dem love. You can be Shuu and I can be Kaneki c; c; XDD LOL.


Sure hun. 

Banned because Pikachu.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for jealousy.



Banned because I was confused for a sec haha.


----------



## angry chill (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause it's my turn now.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

angry chill said:


> Banned cause it's my turn now.



Banned because all of you guys are confusing me.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause you're too cute to be confuse.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because you're on a semi-hiatus.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause you have a Mario Kart 8 License.


----------



## Skep (Aug 18, 2014)

banned bc ur on semi-hiatus (same reason everyone else bans u for)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc ur on semi-hiatus (same reason everyone else bans u for)



Banned cause that's true. LOL.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because your sig is squished.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because your sig is squished.



banned cause I can't separate them ; w ;


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because can you find them separately?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because can you find them separately?



Banned cause Nah, they're all together unless I edit it on GIMP or something o 3 o


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause Nah, they're all together unless I edit it on GIMP or something o 3 o



Banned because oh, okay.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because you're the queen of the weebs!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because oh, okay.



and also my laptop broke ;c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you're the queen of the weebs!



Banned cause you let Saelix died.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> and also my laptop broke ;c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you left the roleplay... ;-;


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you left the roleplay... ;-;



Banned cause I suck at it anyways o 3 o


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 18, 2014)

banned because you like snk


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen you before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> Banned cause I suck at it anyways o 3 o



BANNED FOR THINKING THAT! YOU'RE AMAZING!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause you're a cutie.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause you're a cutie.



Banned because _you're_ the cutie. ;D


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for the one-word sig.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause I've been starring for that for a while now and I think there's something wrong with me xD


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because that's an... um... interesting gif.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because, err, yeah.


----------



## Hikari (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for using a quote from raimu-crossing in their signature.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Banned for using a quote from raimu-crossing in their signature.



Banned because I think it suits me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I think it suits me.



Banned because I agree.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because



This is so disturbing in so many ways.

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> This is so disturbing in so many ways.
> 
> Banned because I said so.



Banned because >_>


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because of an awesome avatar


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for having three avatars in one.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned for disappearing after joining our club. ;-;


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause wth what time is it ?


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for disappearing after joining our club. ;-;



Banned because omgsorryiwasntactiveiwasbusyforexamsforawhile.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Banned because of an awesome avatar



Uhu thank.

Banned because there's still room?
May I join...?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned cause what? what club?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Banned cause what? what club?



Banned cause Wishy's Star Company, or something similar to that.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned cause Wishy's Star Company, or something similar to that.



Banned oh that club XD 

Here


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because thanks! 
I'll be there huehuehue.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 18, 2014)

banned because eyoooo


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because eyooooooooooooo.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 18, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because thanks!
> I'll be there huehuehue.



Banned cause my body is ready. I mean take your time and you're welcome xD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 18, 2014)

Banned because eyoo I made it.


----------



## heichou (Aug 18, 2014)

banned for howl's moving castle


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because qt town, qt pixels, qt user.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because awesome NNID.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because awesome NNID.


Banned me? If so, thats because I looked to my left while making it and I saw the box. It had Luigi on the front.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned me? If so, thats because I looked to my left while making it and I saw the box. It had Luigi on the front.



Banned because yes, I banned you. I kinda wish I could change my NNID but it's too late... >~<


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, I banned you. I kinda wish I could change my NNID but it's too late... >~<


Banned because ughh mine too. Everytime i see mine I think of the snot that hangs out of your nose, like dribble.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because ughh mine too. Everytime i see mine I think of the snot that hangs out of your nose, like dribble.



Banned because at least yours sounds cool. Mine is way outdated...


----------



## heichou (Aug 19, 2014)

banned bc ur so 2000 and late


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because I tried to make a basement game!

Double banned for that song lyric. (I think.)


----------



## locker (Aug 19, 2014)

banned for playing this forum game


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned cause you're too cute to be on here.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because you're too sweet!


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned cause I've been in your basement and it's creepy.


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

banned for having 665 profile visitors before and have me as 666th D:


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because woah. LOL.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because you should come back to the RP!


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

banned bcus of ur 1-sentence sig


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because my sig changes depending on what I feel like having.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should come back to the RP!



Banned cause it wouldn't make that much difference anyways

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and double banned cause you change your signature depending on what you feel like having.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 19, 2014)

banned because mario


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned cause the Mario gif made my day xD


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because mario is to sexy for the forum


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned for almost joining on April Fool's Day.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned cause you edited your ban.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because of that sig... My gosh... I won't be able to un-see _that_...


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because I'm sleepy XD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because this thread has been dead for 2 hours.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because you're a stalker. ;D


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned cause I really like your icon.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because of mario gif


----------



## Mango (Aug 19, 2014)

banned bc ew pikachu


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

banned bcus wtf pikachu is great


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned for that avatar.
(tbh, I liked your old one better...)


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for that avatar.
> (tbh, I liked your old one better...)



the cat one???? i've had this one for a while


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because I just noticed the new one today...


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I just noticed the new one today...



i've had it for a while... and i like it a lot better, sooooo.....


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen that movie so I won't be able to appreciate your avatar/sig until I do...


----------



## Skep (Aug 19, 2014)

banned bcus go out and see it right now


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Banned because I can't... ;-;


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for typing to fast


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because where is Luigi?


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because where is Luigi?



Banned because hes out playing Mk8


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Banned because hes out playing Mk8



Banned because why aren't you?


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why aren't you?



Banned because im always coming in 1st place and whopping Luigi


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

banned b/c cherries


----------



## sylveons (Aug 20, 2014)

banned because the two peaches and two candies you have under your icon are in perfect alignment.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 20, 2014)

banned because Piplup


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for being an unicorn who doesn't excist in animal crossing new leaf


----------



## sylveons (Aug 20, 2014)

banned because scoot seems like a real jerkwad.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

banned cause you prob have sylveon on your team


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because you love lush.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

banned bc TSUKIYAMA


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

rimu said:


> banned bc TSUKIYAMA



Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).
Hello rimu.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).
> Hello rimu.



banned bc ◉◞౪◟◉
hi sparkanine


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

rimu said:


> banned bc ◉◞౪◟◉
> hi sparkanine



Banned because （ ?థ౪థ）
How are you.


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because （ ?థ౪థ）
> How are you.



banned bc (o?ω｀o)
I'm ok a bit sleepy tho. how are you?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

rimu said:


> banned bc (o?ω｀o)
> I'm ok a bit sleepy tho. how are you?



Banned because (╭☞•́⍛•̀)╭☞
I'm allllllll good.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because you started a conversation.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you started a conversation.



Banned because it can be possible.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for continuing that conversation.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for having an cute avatar


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because Vikings.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for editing.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because I made a typo.


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned cos I have a crush on you


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for smelling people.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for underestimating knowledge


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for saying knowledge


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

banned cause you're a bob


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned cos you're signature is pretending to cry


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2014)

banned because I like your cake collectible


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

banned for having no collectibles


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol banned cos you joined 22 days ago!


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

banned cause your a girl


----------



## Skep (Aug 20, 2014)

MayorNellie said:


> Lol banned cos you joined 22 days ago!



i've been here longer than 22 days LMAO


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

MayorNellie said:


> Banned cos I have a crush on you


You're....strange. And my heart belongs to Trash-sama.

Banned because you *are* pretty cool.


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

You're banned for having unnatural red eyes.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because how are you a junior when you joined in March?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You're....strange. And my heart belongs to Trash-sama.
> 
> Banned because you *are* pretty cool.



sorry but when i read that water squirted out of my nose


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> sorry but when i read that water squirted out of my nose



Banned because trash-sama is my avatar btw ///winkwonk

Also you didn't ban anyone :<


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

banned cause you have a siggy made buy wonderk


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because you have 4 cakes.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for not owning any collectibles.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

banned for looking at the computer screen


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Mario. said:


> Banned because im always coming in 1st place and whopping Luigi



Banned for always winning.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not owning any collectibles.



Banned because I have an August birthstone on hidden


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I have an August birthstone on hidden



Banned because I have a May birthstone on hidden. XD


----------



## punkinpie (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because wrote words.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because one of your sigs screwed up.


----------



## Xyle (Aug 20, 2014)

banned for editing post


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned for no sig.


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because you don't have much more of a sig than the guy above you.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because one of your sigs screwed up.


What do ya mean? 
Banned for joining in March.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm a female XD


----------



## The Master (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because Mudkip.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 20, 2014)

banned for being..sparky.


----------



## locker (Aug 20, 2014)

banned 4 having an awesome avatar


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> What do ya mean?
> Banned for joining in March.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because it was a box from photo bucket saying image was removed.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it was a box from photo bucket saying image was removed.


Banned because ooh, gonna fix that. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome. ^_^


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 21, 2014)

banned bc cute kitty sig


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Banned because thanks sweetie!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 21, 2014)

banned bc Blaze made Sai sad

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol jk

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned bc you like writing


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Banned because welcome to my kingdom. ;D

(Look at the tags.)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

Banned for making me read the tags.


----------



## Skep (Aug 21, 2014)

banned 4 making me read the tags too


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

Banned for reading the tags. lmfao


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 21, 2014)

Banned for having more bells than me


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 21, 2014)

Banned for having more bells than me


----------



## Miharu (Aug 22, 2014)

Banned because of Soul Eater.


----------



## Myst (Aug 22, 2014)

Banned for having a GFX shop.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 22, 2014)

banned bc the kitty's too cute


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 22, 2014)

banned bc kirigiri


----------



## jamie! (Aug 22, 2014)

^^
*Banned for:* having a 3d avatar.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

banned cause you like ducks


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Banned because new sig gif.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

banned bc i like your avi and you should tell me what it's from


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Banned because it's Tsukiayma from Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

Banned for getting me in to this.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 22, 2014)

Banned for the gif sig.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

BANNED BC YOU'RE 2 SPACES UNDER THE PERSON THAT RECOMMENDED THIS MANGA WITH A DREADFUL START.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> BANNED BC YOU'RE 2 SPACES UNDER THE PERSON THAT RECOMMENDED THIS MANGA WITH A DREADFUL START.



Banned because watch the anime too 
It's also very gorey as you progress btw.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

banned bc omg I just started the anime and it's scary. 'binge eating' lmao


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> banned bc omg I just started the anime and it's scary. 'binge eating' lmao



Banned because beware of episode 5 as that is the most bloody one.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 22, 2014)

banned because what did you even watch it on? I'm watching it from funimation and there are too much ads.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 22, 2014)

Banned because I found episodes of it on Youtube.
I'm currently waiting for ep. 7 and 8.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

banned for watching it on youtube! o:


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned Because I Want Episode 9 Already ;-;



~Chik


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned for being too sweet for me to handle ; ^ ;


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because Sai is so sad.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because Blaze is in a coma


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because if Jean stayed, it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because Holly was scary af and Blaze didn't help Sai >:V


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because Holly kept attacking Blaze and Blaze was thinking, "**** no. I'm not dealing with this."


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because I banned you over 4 times already XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because look at the tags. ;D


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because you made me look at the tags XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because you listened. haha


----------



## Miharu (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because you made a great point. XD


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because I know I did. ;D


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because you're the 20,000th poster on here.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned for being online.


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 23, 2014)

banned for being a bowser fan gurl


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because you have a pinwheel.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned you because this is the second time I had to ban you.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned for the long signature.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because it isn't that long.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because woah, that dreamie list....


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned for an Umbreon in your sig.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned for only having 3 of your dreamies.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned for the positive avatar.


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 23, 2014)

banned bcuz ur too cute i cry


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because always cry over broadway.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned for the new avatar.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because the cat in your sig is SO KAWAII!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because seriously, chill it with those dreamies.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because of epic pokemon sprite


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because bomberman.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned for racing shadows in the moonlight.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

banned for going on the internet


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> banned for going on the internet


Banned for being on the internet in the first place.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Banned because Space Dandy.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because Space Dandy.



Banned for not respecting the awesome power if bomberman


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned for not respecting the awesome power if bomberman



Banned because I don't play Bomberman that often anymore IMO.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I don't play Bomberman that often anymore IMO.



Banned because... HOW COULD YOU


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because... HOW COULD YOU



Banned because they don't sell them where I live.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because they don't sell them where I live.



Banned because... Bomberman is a universal game


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because... Bomberman is a universal game



Banned because my local game store only stocks the hip "if it isn't on XBOX, you're not gonna find it" games.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

You're banned because I've made you a signature before <:


----------



## Naiad (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because you're too good at cosplaying.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because that comment made me happy c: (Thanks haha! XD)


----------



## jamie! (Aug 24, 2014)

^ Banned for making me an epic signature!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because you requested a signature from me <: (Haha thanks! I'm glad you love it! >//v//<)


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Aug 24, 2014)

Both Banned Because BRS ★



~Chik


----------



## Myst (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen you before.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because that kitty is so cute in your sig. XD


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned Because Gonna Meet Kairi Senpai



~Chik


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned for too much purple.


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned For Half Evil XD



~Chik


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned for signing your name after every post and not putting it in your sig


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because Hatsune Miku.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned bc you... EXIST D:


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because CUTE POKEMON :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because Hatsune Miku.


Banned because she rocks ^ - ^


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned cause I don't like nekos.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Banned bc you... EXIST D:


Banned because that hurt, Gregriii.
I knew you were kidding


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Gregriii said:


> Banned cause I don't like nekos.



Banned because what are those

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because that hurt, Gregriii.
> I knew you were kidding



Banned because you have feelings.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because GotG.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because GotG.



Banned because what?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because isn't that the abbreviation for Guardians of the Galaxy?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know I just saw it yesterday
And banned again cos I read your "about me" on your profile. I see you all the time and I think you're awesome and sweet <3 <3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because awwww, thank you!


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome, and I'm going to take up your offer to chat sometime ^^ (I would now but I'm getting ready to go to church)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because aww, okay, see ya!


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because I don't have to leave till about 10:20am eastern time


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned bc bugs


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because some (like moths, caterpillars) are _fuzzy_ and nice


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned becasue we are in 2014 not in 2006.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because what do you mean~?


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because we are in the page no 2006 xd


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because human.. Human is talking.. Human is interacting.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because....what.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because......nani?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned for that Meow avatar.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned for that Meow avatar.



Banned because GUESS WHO'S BACK ON THE BASEMENT.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because GUESS WHO'S BACK ON THE BASEMENT.


Banned because welcome back.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because welcome back.



Banned because thanks, I'll be here every now and then.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned beause okay then.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because.....um......


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because did that come off as rude? >~<


----------



## Skep (Aug 24, 2014)

banned bc this thread is kinda going downhill...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because yeah, a bit.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because um no


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because yes


----------



## Aradai (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because we're so 2,000 and late.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 24, 2014)

Banned because your inbox is full D:


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because hello.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for booty


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for being jealous of piracy


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because MOTHER 3.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for having two cake collectables.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for having no collectibles and being jealous


----------



## Imitation (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for no evidence of being a "fuzzybug"


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for being the son of satan


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because you ninja'd me...


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

banned bc you post on this thread a lot


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because you don't. Which is sad.


----------



## Skep (Aug 25, 2014)

banned bc i can never think of reasons to ban people for B(


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because same here. :'(


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2014)

banned for copying!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because hello.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

banned for copying! 

Aww, you ninja'd me and ruined my joke 

Banned because YOU MUST PAAAAYYY...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because MOTHER 3. I love MOTHER 3.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Aug 25, 2014)

banned for being courteous


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for pickle-based information in the form of a link.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because NINJA ;'(


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because purple cars who star in point-and-click adventures for kids are awesome in general


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because purple cars who star in point-and-click adventures for kids are awesome in general



Banned because truuu. I played Putt Putt Goes to the Moon as a Kid.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for playing the same game as me when we were kids.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for putting your lovely villagers in FOSTER CARE


----------



## toxapex (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because I played the one where Putt Putt time-travels... I hardly remember anything about it, haha 

(tbh I was more into Pajama Sam )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> Banned for putting your lovely villagers in FOSTER CARE



Banned because your avatar somehow reminded me to watch Glasslip, even though I don't think it's a Glasslip character XD


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for being in wishy's star company


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for being a mist guardian


----------



## RedBeanPorridge (Aug 25, 2014)

banned for having blue hair


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned because Willow
And banned again cos of spongebob quote (isn't he just precious?)


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Aug 25, 2014)

banned for liking fuzzy things


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 25, 2014)

banned for being chrome


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 25, 2014)

Banned for giant PC in sig o.o


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for fuzzy affinity.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for banning someone ^


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned 4 sparro.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned 5 Sparro


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for not allowing me to "punk the the pun king".


----------



## toxapex (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because it's page 2012, the world is ending (I'm sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because =_________________=


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because =_________________=



banned because i got nothing today


----------



## Zane (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for having numbers in your username 8D



tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's page 2012, the world is ending (I'm sorry I couldn't resist)



your icon is a dark Chao omg


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for having a Z in your name.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because you are _not_ the "awesome boss of bosses", I am.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for fake accusations and the fact that I am the awesome boss of bosses.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because you're broke.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because your too positive


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because you have way more TBT than me.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because you guys need to stop banning peoples

and you ninja'd me


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned cause you're a kawaii cupcake.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because of sexy mario


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for that damn sexy mario dance

- - - Post Merge - - -

dang it kawaii you stole mine ^^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

haha am I banned for it?

banned because you stole my fandom (snsd)


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned cause* I was* ninja'd


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 26, 2014)

*Banned for trying to be the original GG fangirl.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

GODDAMN IT NINJA'D AGAIN


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

DaisyGirl said:


> *Banned for trying to be the original GG fangirl.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GODDAMN IT NINJA'D AGAIN


 
banned for being ninja'd all the time and giving false accusations


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because you got a sig from London, WonderK and Sparklestar.

Damn it these ninjas.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because I ninja'd u


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned cause holy crap everyone is gonna get ninja'd


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for no words in your sig


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because GG.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because you have 2 cake collectables and I only have one >;D


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because they're pretty cheap. You can buy 3.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because you have too many bells


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because we're finally on page 2014!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because you have too many.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because birds are cool....... yo


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for liking tsukiyama

damn ninja


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because everyone in here is silly.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for believing in fate


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because why can't you like him?


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> banned for grammering



Banned because 

*grammar

and nope, you can't add -ing to it.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because I do like him

- - - Post Merge - - -

damn grammar ninja


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because it's my job to correct and ninja. ;D


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because I say so


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because it's *said. Try to keep your tense consistent.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because you're getting on my damn nerves


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome. ^_^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because you don't think happy


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for colorful crap


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because I need a new avatar. ;-;


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because we haven't spoken in a while

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAS


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 26, 2014)

bannd because ninjas


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because you can't


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for banning banners who ban people when they ban other people for no apparent reason.

In other words, banned for banning.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for confusing me


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because hello.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for saying hello.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for banning greetings


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for banning the bans of banning bans who ban the bans in the world of bans when banness equals nonban awesomeness,


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for replying so much to this thread


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.

You are on this thread a lot as well.


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for being kawaii


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for not vming me and being slow


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because no sig.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because I need that cat o.o
(I'm serious. I need. That. Cat. Now!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because you're now my friend! haha


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because yay!! <3 I'm so glad  ^^


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for being glad. ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Band for knowing you on gamefaqs.

It's me, HardyHarHarHar!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for not being Spyro.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned bc your art is too great


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned because I know right?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for not having a full username ('sp' and some numbers)
xD
Myst: banned because I got to go to bed D: have fun in RP! ^^


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 26, 2014)

banned because you like bugs


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for making fun of that Korean in ur sig


----------



## Xyle (Aug 26, 2014)

banned for having cake when cake is a lie

also, this thread has been around since 2005


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 26, 2014)

Banned for having a cake when you said cake was a lie


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because you're Cowman2000

Xyle: Banned because omfg this thread is that old?! o.o


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because yeah, didn't you see the starting date?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I didn't even think to look xD


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for having a Hatsune Miku avatar.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because Poncho.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for 3 more TBT than me.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because it's gonna be gone in a minute ;A;


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because why?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I waste my TBT so quickly ;-;


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because lol xD so do I, as soon as I get 200 I'm gonna sell it for ACNL bells


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because when I get 200 I'm gonna buy a GFX banner and be poor again :-:


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because lol xD I need to get a sig...


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because your sig needs to be centered!


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because yeah.... I know >.< haven't been on the computer to fix it. (I'm on my iPod) still need that kitty gif by the way ^^


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because silver mailbox.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because i was so dang sick of "inbox is full" messages >.<


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I know that feel.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because its super annoying >.<


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because it is.

It still happens.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because your cakes look amazing since I haven eaten yet o.o


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because want one? Lol. I can gift you one for free.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because lol sure but doesn't it cost you TBT? :O


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because cost you TBT for what?


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I thought it would cost you TBT xD
Thank you so much <3 <3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because no prob ^_^


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2014)

banned because there is a problem


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because what is the matter?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2014)

banned because I feel so freaking sorry for kanaki kun


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I just woke up.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because morning.


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because almost dinner time!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bannd because I literally ate bacon pancakes XDXD


----------



## Mr.Pancake (Aug 27, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Bannd because I literally ate bacon pancakes XDXD



Banned because I want bacon pancakes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because now your a cannibal.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I missed everything o.o xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because banning equals bans which ban banners wo ban the bans in banningson.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I don't like it when you do that o.o too confusing to read


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because i'm sorry T.T


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for apologising


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for banning me for apologizing. (Banception o: )


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for have a name that remembers me esparrago


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for being a pop star


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because you're in a polyamorous relationship with Julian and Colton.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I also have Marshal and Pango


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for liking fuzzy things.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned fr ninja'ding me.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for being kewl


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for having an interesting signature


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned. Just, banned.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for not having any villagers in dat signature


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because idk how


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for too much sass


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because now i'm sad.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for not being a man


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for pissing me off D:<


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for being pissed off ya mong


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because what is going on here.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for questioning
YOU DO NOT QUESTION ME


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because they are pissing people off Spark xD


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for no picture sig smh


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I'm working on it, ok? And double banned because what is smh


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because idk.

I need someone to create me a GOOD sig DX


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned because you don't know what smh is either (shaking my head)
banned because those cherry blossom petals floating away from the tree form an interesting shape


----------



## Skep (Aug 27, 2014)

banned bcus smh...


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because we let this thread go on since 2005.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because smh my head...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because banned.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned because confrontational ban


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because you banned me.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 27, 2014)

banned because of your nn id


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because you have more bells than me.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for being jealous :c


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for cuteness.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for the truth :c


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned because CAN YOU NOT NOTICE THE SHAPES THOSE CHERRY BLOSSOM PETALS MAKE


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because your digusting (I think that's what your going for)


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned because you finally got it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd, banned for having no sig


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because sig doesn't show on mobile.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for making an effort to transfer to a nonmobile device


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for banning the bans inwhich banning is not allowed, especially in banningburg, which has ban in the name so I ban it.


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for being a genius


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for thanking you.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I can't see the shape the cherry petals make xD


----------



## starlark (Aug 27, 2014)

banned for not having a sexy imagination


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because I do ave a sexy imagination.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because you wish you did.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because your a cool mothertrucker.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned for being a boss


----------



## Leela (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because you have Maple in your town and I am super jealous.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because cool quote in sig 

- - - Post Merge - - -



starlark said:


> banned for not having a sexy imagination



Banned because oh my lord I finally saw it O.O you have an dirty mind... xD


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

Banned because ...


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm embarrassed...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because now I hug you to make you feel awkward XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because ackkk!! And double banned cos you changed your sexual sig xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol. I'll add it back later XD

Banned because now I feel ad about hugging you.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

(Lol when starlark's sexy imagination isn't present)
Banned because awww *hugs back* I sorry


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I hugged back XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because why do I always make friends in this thread xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because your a person who has the ability to make friends.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because that touched me ^ - ^ i dont know why xD it felt good


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I wanna be friends but is not a good friend maker.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I disagree *shakes head* you're nice and not standoffish ^^ and you don't use 500 exclamation points 
Lol & double banned cos I should really go to bed...1am here


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for being 2 fuzzy B)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for insulting her fuzziness D:<

Godnight ):


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned 4 saying godnight


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banne because you're on this forum WAY too much xD
And double banned cos you're a VIP, have WAY more bells than me, and you have chocolate cake. (Triple jealousy)


----------



## Mango (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bc 2 much tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAD
bannd bc too nice e_e


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for Mango.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for insulting her fuzziness D:<
> 
> Godnight ):



Banned because YOU GO GIRL! Stickin up for meh... Aw shucks. xD


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

ninja'd dang


----------



## Mango (Aug 28, 2014)

bannd bc u lil crap


----------



## Javocado (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned 4 swearing


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Mango said:


> banned bc 2 much tbt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because yep I'm way too nice
Banned again because okay what the heck does nija'd mean.


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

JEEZ


----------



## Mango (Aug 28, 2014)

bannd bc help


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

ninja'd is when u post before someone else does
it means ur Too Fast


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because does it mean I posted before you guys?
Wow ninja'd xD more like jinx


----------



## Mango (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bc yes


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for being almost broke.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because i'm broke T.T


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bcus hahahahahaa B)))

(jk i know what it feels like to be broke its terrible tbh.....)


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because LOL xD
Dang ninja'd o.o


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because of these ninja's XD


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bcus im getting revenge


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because its really weird... 
O.O S T A L K E R S
Dang it Skep


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because Skep knows when and how to post.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because ! Are you saying I don't?! >.<
(jk btw)


i seriously am going to bed now, iPod is dying UGH
Night guys~! 
(Stay civil)


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because Skep knows when and how to post.



u know it


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because no, you do know how to post. He's just sleepy and also goodnight.

Also, banned for knowing it.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because no, you do know how to post. He's just sleepy and also goodnight.
> 
> Also, banned for knowing it.


Banned cos the first part didn't make any sense
And banned cos goodnight ^^


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bc i agree


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because oops.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned bc I just got woken up by the sound of people taking down a tree near my house >.<


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because how is that their fault xD


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because morning.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for saying morning.


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bcus it's not morning in some places


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned cuz ninja'd


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because Chihaya is mean XD


----------



## InfinityFlames (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for abandoning rp


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for not letting bygones be bygones


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because hello again.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I didn't abandon. I'm multitasking XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because did you know there's no such thing as multitasking?


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because what


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned cuz u


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because...


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned cuz u


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bc sklep


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

@Skep: Banned because its true. Say you're talking on the phone, doing the dishes, and eating. (Done it before. dont ask xD) 
Sure, you're doing 3 tasks at once, but each task gets a percentage of your brain. Therefore, 3 tasks divided by 100% would be 30% each (roughly since 3 can't go into 100 evenly). If you're doing 2 tasks, each task only gets 50% of your brain. In conclusion, class you may be doing multiple things, but that doesn't mean you're doing them well 
Damn it! Ninja'd so bad >.<


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned bc you talk too much


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because you don't understand


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because you are a genius


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because idk


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned cuz cherries


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because you are a genius



Banned because  nah... My mum taught me ^^'


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because Lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> Banned cuz cherries


Banned cos I wonder if they're perfect...


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I laughed at that. wow


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because Lol



Banned for laughing. XD
@ilovelush: that was the plan  I knew I wasn't the only one that though that when playing ACNL... ("Hey! I need a perfect cherry!" Said Marshal. I'm like, "Whoa dude. Back up.")


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for banning for laughing


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because u deserve to be banned


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned cuz lolllllllllllllllllllllllld


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because now I feel bad about myself,


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because don't


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for not being a man

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because ninja'd :c


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for being a man


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because how dare you


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned  bc i dared


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because she's a woman.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for being a woman


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for gender confusion


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I am a man.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because i can see that tissue paper stuffed down your shirt


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned cuz you're wrong


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because this got out of hand.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bc you have no hands


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because what


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because banned


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because banning bans.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because yoshi


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because carrying ungrateful babies around on your back all day sucks man


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Baned because thats far out, yo.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because you're the reason the gameboy was my portable gaming system in 2006


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned bcausethats good, isn't it?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because Jack


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I hate when people bring that up ):


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because sorry


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because Black Butler. I hope it's Black Butler...


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for having color green


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for being a hypocrite (your sig's green xD)


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for having Rosie


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for making my eyes weird with the amount of cherry collectibles you have o.o


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

starlark said:


> Banned for making my eyes weird with the amount of cherry collectibles you have o.o



Banned because why does everyone always say that.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned because I'm a sheep and you know it <3


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for being a sheepy sheep sheep.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for having such an adorable quote sig :')


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for naming your town starlarkp


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for making me a sig for my 100 bells, then spending it all.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned bc cute girl in your sig


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because i' prett sure thats a guy


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

If it's a guy then that's sexy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

XDXDXDXDXD


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for not including a questionable shape in the stars


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for not liking my sig


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for giving all your un obtained dreamies mouldy cake


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for thinking they are cakes.

They look like cards.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for giving your un obtained dreamies mouldy cards
(wtf am I saying)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because idk.


----------



## starlark (Aug 28, 2014)

banned for having streetlights on bridges


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for not posting o the rp your on after I aske you a question on it ;_;


----------



## Skep (Aug 28, 2014)

banned bc banned


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because you have more cake than me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because cake


----------



## Capella (Aug 28, 2014)

banned 4 ur posts per day


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I could surpass you in a month.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I could surpass you in a month.



Banned because I got to over 400 posts in 3 days. It was a while back but just check this thread though.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I've gotten five hundred in one day.

I might have met my match.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I've gotten five hundred in one day.
> 
> I might have met my match.



Banned for being a spammer.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I don't spam. I RP.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I don't spam. I RP.



Banned for hey, looks like were on the same page.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being a spammer.


Banned for still being on this topic,
I'm looking at my old posts on this thread.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because it was over THREE days. Not one. Not my match


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because it was over THREE days. Not one. Not my match



Banned for OH...Didn't see that. I had no life at the time :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned becaause my life is even lifeless then yours.


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because this random conversation has confused me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because it's my fault.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned becaause my life is even lifeless then yours.



Banned because I can test that on the weekend. I have school.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I can test that on the weekend. I have school.



Banned because oh, god... no...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, god... no...


Banned because IT WILL GO DOWN ON THIS THREAD.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because IT WILL GO DOWN ON THIS THREAD.



Banned because it's been a while.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's been a while.



Banned because for noticing i'm busy with school and have been gone for a week.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bannned because I know you on wishy's star co and Gamefaqs.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Bannned because I know you on wishy's star co and Gamefaqs.



Banned because who? I do go on Wishy Star Co but not Gamefaqs


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because you have 474 bells and you didn't immediately give them to me >


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because you have 474 bells and you didn't immediately give them to me >



Banned for being poor


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because I need those bells more.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I need those bells more.



Banned because you have enough.
Btw gonna go guys, I would be posting all night but school is back in business. well, it started back up on August 7th so.. see ya guys!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have two....


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because for noticing i'm busy with school and have been gone for a week.



Banned because yes, I did *notice*.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because...........


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> I have two....



Banned for being poor.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for super cute sig.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for fairy tail.

II couldn't pay my rent so you kicked me out T.T


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for joining 2 days ago.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because your also being a hypocrite XD


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for giving an untrue statement; I never joined 2 days ago nor did I ever ban anyone just because they banned me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for being a good lawyer


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned because smh...


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for coming to this thread


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for.....................................


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for typing to many dots


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for being a Pikachu with a name that say's Mario


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for joining Aug 26


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for having a buncha cherries.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for the fail mistake in your signature.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 28, 2014)

Banned for that awesome cat


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for not offering your cherry to sell huehuehue


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for cute sig


----------



## dulcet (Aug 29, 2014)

banned bc ur a loser


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for tiny signature


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for posting so early.
(Well, early for me.)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because I just got tomodachi.


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for ignoring me in the roleplay :c


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because you didn't post for awhile.

?I'll get my character to talk to you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because now your ignoring me )':


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for being impatient ffs man


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because I don't really know you...


----------



## RedBeanPorridge (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for being too basic at the hipster con


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for sleeping willow


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for having Aurora as a dreamie. I wish you luck. *salutes*


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because okay man :')


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because your character lies a lot.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for only buying 3 things from the shop.


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for having a pink link
(?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for hhaving so much money you can buy all the birth stones..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because you ninja'd me


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for saying my character lies a lot uwotm8 il rek u


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because I didn't understand that last part.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because I did


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for not understanding british chav speak

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd, banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because I learned only the other day what a "chav" is


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for joining more than 1 forum.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because I'm on 3 forums, which are you referring to?


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because its nearly autumn

- - - Post Merge - - -

GODDAMNIT


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for being online and having a cool sig  .


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for banning banners who ban the banner mayor ban banmenson and now banning banners ban baniloonie.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for banning banners who ban the banner mayor ban banmenson and now banning banners ban baniloonie.



Banned for eating a bannana and going ban-crazy


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for saying to many b's.


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because its a double 'o' in 'too' 

- - - Post Merge - - -

don't ban me for being a grammar nazi I will eat your face


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

opps,Banned for correcting me


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because my face is being eaten.


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for that NN ID


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for probably having your face eaten 

DAYUM, double ninja'd XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because of my Jesus hands.


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because I know what you do with those Jesus hands


----------



## toxapex (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because Jesus hands are for holding the Bible


----------



## nard (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for not knowing how to pronounce Cygnus. :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because my hands are so fast they ARE Jesus hands.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 29, 2014)

@fuzzling: Banned because  babe <3
Banned because that quote cheers me up every time ^ - ^


damn it sparro >.< ninja'd


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because your hands are now Jesus

- - - Post Merge - - -

GODDAMNIT IM DONE


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because my hands are that fast.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because you are not nice D:<

just kidding btw i'm just mad cos im grounded and NINJA'D


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because
at what

- - - Post Merge - - -

fuzzy plz politely eff off
jks <3


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because because


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for knowing more spanish than me.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for not knowing enough espanol


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for not knowing the awesomeness that is French


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for knowing a language.


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

lol, banned because I ninja'd you


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned for having pretty villagers.


----------



## starlark (Aug 29, 2014)

banned because aw thank you


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 29, 2014)

starlark said:


> banned because
> at what
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



banned because bwhahahahahahahaha xD


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen Guardians of the Galaxy and I really want too see it.


----------



## Skep (Aug 29, 2014)

banned bcus ur laaame

(for not seeing gotg)


----------



## koolkat (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because your a meanie


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because your kool kat, but you have no avatar.


----------



## Leela (Aug 29, 2014)

banned for the colossal amount of posts you have made since Tuesday...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Banned because lol


----------



## toxapex (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for having obtained a typo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 30, 2014)

banned for hypnotic sig


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you made me lose the game... IT'S BEEN THREE YEARS!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 30, 2014)

banned because you're too funny mwahhahahahaa


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because your a unicorn


----------



## koolkat (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because your hair doesn't match your outfit.


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## koolkat (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for not having a sig


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for misspelling *"Signature"*.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for telling off my ipad


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you do giveaways ^ - ^


----------



## Fawning (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for liking fuzzy things c:


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for saying your name.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you post here a lot


----------



## Zane (Aug 30, 2014)

banned for having two towns :O


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for being too cute omg.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for having an awesome tumblr.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for having an awesome user title.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for the space dandy avatar


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

@SP19047Banned because glad ya like it 
@swiftstream: banned because ninja'd xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because we are friends :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because we're not friends.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because all of us need to be friends.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

@Sparro: Banned because yes we are <3
Double banned because just found out Tangy paints her eyes on 

Damn it! Ninja'd >.<


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

ninja'd

- - - Post Merge - - -

i h8 this thread


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for hating this thread.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Skep said:


> ninja'd
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i h8 this thread


Me too,


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for not hating this thread.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because Right?!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you just got ninja'd

- - - Post Merge - - -

Crap ninja's.

WHERE ARE MY JESUS HANDS?!


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because you just got ninja'd



Banned because DAMN


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because you just got ninja'd
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wut


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because they're way too many ninjas around here.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because its making me MAD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because exile me it's my fault


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

banned bc i joined before all u guys


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because nah it's mostly SwiftStream >

DAMN IT! Ninja'd AND emotion fail!!! >.<


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned, because that's true.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for the truth


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you must lie then

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Banned, because that's true.



Banned because ugh!!  xD


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

banned bc i made an ask thread, go ask me ?'s


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because I don't have anything to ask :/


----------



## koolkat (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned you ninja'd me


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you got ninja'd.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

banned cuz you just joined 4 days ago


----------



## koolkat (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because it ain't summer no more


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because theres still a few days until fall.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because that's sadly true :/


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because I don't want school to start...


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

banned bc same


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc same



Banned because in my opinion school is hell
Well at least math is. I like reading history grammar and writing. Anything else, eff it xD
Science has been so boring. And math is always torture.


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

banned bc same


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because school is a -bleep-


----------



## Skep (Aug 30, 2014)

banned 4 swearing!!!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for not noticing that I censored.


----------



## fuzzybug (Aug 30, 2014)

@Sparro: Banned because even that is too nice

Dang it ninja'd again >.<


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because math is wonderful.


----------



## sylveons (Aug 30, 2014)

banned because will fate _really_ find a way?


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because it will. Read to find out.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because the cat is staring into my soul


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 30, 2014)

You're banned for voiding Chief.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned becUse it wasnt my fault DX


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 30, 2014)

You're banned because you can't take responsibility.

Lol, jk.


----------



## Mieiki (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you're not a purple alpaca.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 30, 2014)

banned because purpleh


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you question my intelligence.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

banned for a quote


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for loving lush


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for voiding Chief.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for being happy


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for having a nicely drawn avatar.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because where is your sig from?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because you're on a "semi-hiatus".


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned because that I am; that I am.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

Banned for believing in fate.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned for killing the thread D:<


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm back. ;D


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because I need tbt


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because I actually got some.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I don't have any anymore.


----------



## koolkat (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because tbt is overrated.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because the truth


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because your living in the systhem


----------



## CuteKatie (Aug 31, 2014)

banned for eating too many bananas and watching too many pony videos!


----------



## Cookiex (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned for giving a dumb reason to ban someone


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 31, 2014)

You're banned for eating all my cookies.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned for inspiration


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned for letting Chief into the void.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because my sister did it


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because my sister did it



Banned for blaming someone else.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because you dont know about plastic


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because plastic.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Aug 31, 2014)

banned because meow


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned because Ravio.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 31, 2014)

Banned for being cool


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 31, 2014)

You're banned for having a Tumblr account.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because did anyone notice how TBT home is in fall colors now?


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Sep 1, 2014)

banned because your fc starts with "4"


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because I see boxes in your signature.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because I've "missed" you ;D
i know, I know. That wasn't funny


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because it is


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

banned bc u never leave this thread


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because epic avatar


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

banned bc epic sig


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because rocket epicness


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for owning 2 items.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I've "missed" you ;D
> i know, I know. That wasn't funny



Banned because if you did, you should shoot me a VM/PM. ;D


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for taking a chance


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because you should too.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned bceause CATz


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because "now loading" and will always be loading.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because infinte loop in avatar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is loading.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for being in too many RP's at the same time.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because i'm a good multi tasker.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because your not very active on the anime rp


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because i'm a good multi tasker.



Banned because I beg to differ.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because your not very active on the anime rp



Banned because *example number 1*.


----------



## Mritsmeboy (Sep 1, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because your not very active on the anime rp




Banned flr staying on the Now loading screen (I hate to wait XD)(avatar)



Myst said:


> Banned because I beg to differ.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for having a nice signature of a playfull cat


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because you made me do yard work in 100 degree weather D:<


----------



## koolkat (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for loving Olivia as well as me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for being a kool kat.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for being right


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

banned for only having 49 posts


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for having 3211 post


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

banned bc get on my level


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because your level is lower B)


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

banned bc dang... that hurt right in the kokoro... ((((((


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 1, 2014)

banned for having emotions


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

banned for not having emotions >B(((


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> banned for having emotions



XD

Ok Skep you're banned for having more than 10k TBT bells


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for having less than 10k bells


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for voiding Cheif.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for being pixelised


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for having 2,000+ post


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for having 33 bells.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for acknowledging the poor


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for having too many '4's in sidebar


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for being cool


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Awwww
Banned for having a pear


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for sharing the love of chester


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for having 811 posts


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for being vanilla


----------



## Zane (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned b/c your town name and player name end with the same letter


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for not saying "vanilla" right

Edit : banned for having a cool sig


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for having two pears


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for saying I have two pears


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned cos you actually have 6 pears :O
people can't count lol
xD


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for having a cat that has a fruity face in your town


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because hey you have Apple


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because you need to center the top part of your sig. ^_^


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because I finally did it 
Double banned because I'm on page 241 of the first RP... >.< (I'm gonna be reading for the rest of my life lol)


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

banned bc you rp


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because who doesn't.


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because who doesn't.



me lmfao


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because you should.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because if my mum didn't restrict my time I'd never do anything but RP


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned for watching guadians of the galaxy.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 1, 2014)

Banned because I know your username is Swiftstream, but does that mean you like Taylor Swift or something else?


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned for being offline.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because I just beat a dragon in Skyrim <3


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned for being up so late on a school night.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

(No School yet for me)


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because when does it start?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

(Teacher strike. Idk)


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because wtf?!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because ikr.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because you need school.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because I don't vote against that.


They say it's for the kids but the strike started for money. LIES


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned for joining TBT in August.


----------



## heichou (Sep 2, 2014)

banned for joining TBT in july


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned for joining TBT before me.


----------



## heichou (Sep 2, 2014)

banned for joining TBT after me


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned for having something in your items.


----------



## heichou (Sep 2, 2014)

banned because knb


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because SnK.


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned for Akashi bby.


----------



## heichou (Sep 2, 2014)

dAMNIT ninja'd 

banned for cute pokemon sprites


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

rimu said:


> Banned for Akashi bby.



the emperor is #1

@heichou. Banned for having a name change.


----------



## heichou (Sep 2, 2014)

banned bc i am incredibly BUTTHURT


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned becAUSE COMIC SANS Omg


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

BANNED FOR LEAVING FOR SO LONG :'(


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because I'm sorry ;___; I had work!


----------



## dulcet (Sep 2, 2014)

banned bc ur gr8


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned for moaning loudly


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Banned because life gave me lemonade and I turn it into lemons and life was like "What"


----------



## locker (Sep 3, 2014)

Banned for that post


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2014)

Banned for finding joy in the ordinary.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2014)

You're banned for joining in the year 2014.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Banned for joining three years ago and yet I still have more posts.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for hating on PM's.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for having a cute signature!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for having a cake collectible


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for hating pears.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for not hating pears


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for hating pears and stealing an abundance of them


----------



## Fawning (Sep 4, 2014)

banned for not knowing why humans eat potatoes


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for having villagers in your signature.


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 4, 2014)

banned bc pirates of the caribbean <333333


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for not using punctuation.


----------



## doubutsunomori (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for not having villagers in your signature.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

banned for having a way too big signature


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for not having a way too big signature.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

banned for saying the opposite of what I said


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for posting at 02:01PM.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

banned for posting at 8:03 AM


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for having the letter G in your username.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

banned for having a . in your username


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for posting at 6:49am.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Guero101 said:


> banned for having a . in your username



Banned for somehow ninja...


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for having a cute kitty as your signature!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for liking pirate's of the Caribbean


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for not liking Pirates of The Caribbean.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because TRUTH


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for having 2 bells.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for 251 bells more then me. BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHY


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for using numbers in your sentence.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because you did too.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned for arguing


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

banned for joining on my fiance's birthday


----------



## koolkat (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because I want to buy one of your signatures ^_^.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is a pic of a kitty with sunglasses.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because I can't tell what your avatar is supposed to be. A cat?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because it is a cat.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because it's cute.


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

banned because I can't play basketball to save my life


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because dat sig doe


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

banned for being too nice (tysm)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Banned because I like being nice


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned because does that mean you are nice?


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned for liking fuzzy things.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned because you like fuzzy things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ilovelush said:


> Banned for liking fuzzy things.



Banned because you said the same thing I did.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned because I've been reading the old RP all week xD still not done, I'm on page 345 or something.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I've been reading the old RP all week xD still not done, I'm on page 345 or something.



Banned because I admire your determination.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I admire your determination.



Because lol you were right about it being a good read. It's hard to put down xD and the ships...omg o.o


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Because lol you were right about it being a good read. It's hard to put down xD and the ships...omg o.o



Banned because it gets even more intense. Just you wait.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned because ooh  I can't wait ^_^
I swear that every time I look in my feed I see the RP players (Fuzzling, and you) and someone's kissing someone xD that's what I'm excited for


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because ooh  I can't wait ^_^
> I swear that every time I look in my feed I see the RP players (Fuzzling, and you) and someone's kissing someone xD that's what I'm excited for



Banned because get hyped! There is more to come!

Also banned for being a cutie.


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because get hyped! There is more to come!
> 
> Also banned for being a cutie.



Banned for banning cute people. >:c


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Banned for banning cute people. >:c



Banned for that badass sig.


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 6, 2014)

banned for tumblr quote avatar lmao


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned for having 3 cakes in your items section.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned for joining today.


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2014)

banned for liking Rooney and Bluebear


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Banned because they're awesome...yo..


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because they're awesome...yo..



Banned because you do art.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because you said I was a cutie 
Also banned because so are you


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because mornin'


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned for such a cute sprite in your sig.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because thank you! I like the ice cream in yours~


----------



## Naiad (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned bc your sig took me on a feels trip


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Banned bc your sig took me on a feels trip



Banned because how so?


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because you see me hurting D':


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned for being a bug that is fuzzy.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because you're probably just jealous
Also banned because holy crap it's 1am o.o


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you see me hurting D':



[xx]

Ninja'd :X


----------



## XeroRain (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> [xx]
> 
> Ninja'd :X



Banned because you sig changes each refresh.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

XeroRain said:


> Banned because you sig changes each refresh.



Banned for cool sig.


----------



## Meloetta (Sep 7, 2014)

^ banned for being a meme


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because awesome art.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because you're awesome.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because I found the truth, and it say's that your awesome.


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

banned bcus it's *you're


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because it's capitol B.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because it's capitol B.



Banned because it's *capital.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because of the grammar war XD


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because war.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because I want peace.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because we all want peace.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because peace achieved.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because *YATTA*!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because the circle of life starts


----------



## dulcet (Sep 7, 2014)

banned bc ur not my friend


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because the deal is a lie!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because I feel your pain


----------



## Pirate (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because I just wanted to see this thread on the first page again. ;__;


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen you before


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because no one has...


----------



## Pirate (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned because I have seen you before.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 7, 2014)

BANNED FOR DEJA VU


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Banned for coloring your sig ):


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned for being a sparrow

*-Ahem-* _sparro_


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned for the cute Miku avatar.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for the cute Miku avatar.



Banned for awesome green hair


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because I can't stop internally squealing over your cute Miku picture ;v;


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because I can't stop internally squealing over your cute Miku picture ;v;


Banned because *giggles* I guess we both are guilty of staring at each others avatars  xD


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because yay, let's celebrate for no reason then! xD


----------



## Skep (Sep 8, 2014)

banned bc banned


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because w0w r00d


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because yay, let's celebrate for no reason then! xD



banned for celebrating xD
@Skep banned c'mon Skep you can do better than that D:


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

banned for liking fuzzy things


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because dulcet is the coolest ok


----------



## dulcet (Sep 8, 2014)

banned bc ur not (haha lmao)


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because dulcet is the coolest ok



Banned because augh! I can't take it. Banned because your avatar picture is hotttt xD

dulcet- banned because 40 chicken nuggets for 8.99 o.o


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

dulcet said:


> banned bc ur not (haha lmao)



w0w s00per r00d 

@Fuzzy. Banned because yours is the cutest Miku I've seen eheh


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> w0w s00per r00d
> 
> @Fuzzy. Banned because yours is the cutest Miku I've seen eheh



Banned because lol  and banned also because pokemon


----------



## Leela (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned for being a hairy insect. Fuzzybug doesn't sound so cute now, does it? XD lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned for being a hairy insect. Fuzzybug doesn't sound so cute now, does it? XD lol



Banned because mean stop insulting my obvious amazing fuzziness.


----------



## Leela (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned for ridiculously amazing levels of fuzzitude :3


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned for having an orange in your items.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned for ridiculously amazing levels of fuzzitude :3



Banned because that is going in my signature


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 8, 2014)

BANNED FOR GREEN HAIR


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for having an orange in your items.



Banned because as your signature refreshes hotter guys are displayed o.o


----------



## Leela (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because you got ninja'd 

Edit~ Umm... I just got ninja'd...


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because you got ninja'd
> 
> Edit~ Umm... I just got ninja'd...



banned because we both got ninja'd xD


----------



## Leela (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because you ACTUALLY put that in your signature XD


----------



## Skep (Sep 8, 2014)

banned bc you only have text in ur sig


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because you ACTUALLY put that in your signature XD



Banned because what, did you think I was kidding? 
@Skep- Banned because Rocket ^-^


----------



## Leela (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because you didn't pay me for the signature idea :3 I require a sacrifice of flesh.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because you didn't pay me for the signature idea :3 I require a sacrifice of flesh.



Banned because oh sorry *gives TBT* is 10 enough xD
banned because holy i just saw the hidden text :O uhh... yeah...*runs*


----------



## Leela (Sep 8, 2014)

lol I was kidding :3 Banned for not seeing the hidden message (I think)

Thank you, by the way


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 8, 2014)

Leela said:


> lol I was kidding :3 Banned for not seeing the hidden message (I think)
> 
> Thank you, by the way


banned because sure and i gtg eat pizza bye guys <333


----------



## Leela (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because I'm jealous. Byeee!


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned for having a pear in your items.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned for the awesome sig.


----------



## Myst (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned because you're a cutie. ^_^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because this is a secret


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because this is a secret



Banned for stealing my thing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I'M SORRY I JUST HAD TOO


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I'M SORRY I JUST HAD TOO



Banned because you're sorry.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I like secrets..


Yes I do..


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Sep 9, 2014)

banned for sounding like sparrow


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because you are a mist guardian


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because you are a mist guardian



Banned because your sig still has a spelling error.
And I also changed my sig recently.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I keep shrugging off telling Kawaii Cupcakes XD


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for managing to get one of the popsicles. ;m;


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for having right-sided text in your signature.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because Lol

Also, banned because I got it from a gift


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I don't understand why you banned me. ._.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I banned you for being cool


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I banned you for being cool



Banned because you should visit my dream town. ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I can't and I'll tell you why by VMing you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am really sad about it ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

):


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

^ Banned becuase you post a sad face


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because you misspelled "because".


----------



## Manazran (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for being part of the grammar police


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for being "Hazel crazy".


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because you came back!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for helping me find the truth about my life that was pointed into the light. You led me into the darkness and I thank you for that.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because if Myst is the queen of this thread, then you're the king you post on here all day o.o


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because....

WHAT? WE GOT MARRIED? XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because...
apparently xD and Myst is going to have a princess soon♪


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

.......

Banned because WTF


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because...
my my! You haven't heard ? Well, excuse me for being a gossip, but I thought the _king_ should know he's going to be a *father* soon!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because.....
Please just stop ._.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because. . .
whatever  you have no imagination my dear *tsk tsk*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because...

I'd rather marry you anyway :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because. . .
awwwh <33 *blushes*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because...

Lol I mean it though


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because. . .
lol why? I'm not so great xD you on the other hand...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because..
You be lying. You are great.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because. . .
okaaay I'm 'great'. What makes me so great?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because...

Your nice, your cool, your awesome and you seem smart.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because. . .
lol keyword there _seem_ xD I suppose all that is true. I'm pretty smart, except in algebra >.<' but don't forget, you're nice, cool, awesome and _seem_ smart xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because...

No more secret conversation that everyone is reading?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because DOT DOT DOT


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because. . .
 okay ^-^
oh and @sp19047 banned because you obviously have a problem with dots


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I a on rage mode for no particular reason.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because you don't seem to be on a rage mode to me ^_^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to..


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I was in rage mode last night because I ran through a black lily >.<


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because...THAT SUCKS


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because IKR?


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I was so mad
And banned because Isabelle is such a pain >.<


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I wanted to fire her "."


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I want to fire her so bad. I had two bridges that were the default and I wanted to change them. I demolished them and then bought the brick bridge instead, and I couldn't put it where the old bridge was. "Resident's home in way" "Fountain in way" "Hammock in way" I was like, "I'm going to beat you over the head with the hammock." >.<


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because every time Isabelle is out I hit her with my hammer.

THOSE GIFTS WONT CHANGE MY MIND!!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because if I had a hammer I would hit her.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because ^^


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I'm buying a hammer just so I can hit her today.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I'm serious. Know anyone who's selling one? I'm making a thread about wishlist items.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because idk


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because that's helpful


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because that sarcasm hurts me.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because aww c'mere *rocks*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I have the whole Rococo set now 
Also banned because I have to go soon D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

D:
Banned because I got the full sets of the following:
Gorgeous
Princess
Sweets
Gracie
Card
and Rococo...

Plus many more in my catalog.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because mannnn you have the whole sweets/gorgeous/and princess sets D: I love those sets so much xD
I almost have a full sweets set. This fall!!   Can't wait to buy the rest on clearance at Gracie's (I enjoy waiting till she has them at the discount and ripping her off )


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for being dramatic.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for being 2qt


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for kirby.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because if Myst is the queen of this thread, then you're the king you post on here all day o.o





Sparro said:


> Banned because....
> 
> WHAT? WE GOT MARRIED? XD





fuzzybug said:


> Banned because...
> apparently xD and Myst is going to have a princess soon♪





Sparro said:


> .......
> 
> Banned because WTF





fuzzybug said:


> Banned because...
> my my! You haven't heard ? Well, excuse me for being a gossip, but I thought the _king_ should know he's going to be a *father* soon!





Sparro said:


> Banned because.....
> Please just stop ._.





fuzzybug said:


> Banned because. . .
> whatever  you have no imagination my dear *tsk tsk*



*facedesks repeatedly over and over again*

smh...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lol Banned because now i'm laughing.

I DIDN'T KNOW. SHE STARTED IT D:


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because
...
just because


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because ^^ exactly. I didn't agree with fuzzybug ):


----------



## Crystiesc (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for posting on a Tuesday


----------



## Beary (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because thats cool.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Lol Banned because now i'm laughing.
> 
> I DIDN'T KNOW. SHE STARTED IT D:



Banned because I'm disappointed in you both. 
Besides, everyone knows if you were the king, I, as queen, would murder you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I tried to stop her D:


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I tried to stop her D:



Banned for missing my white text message. ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because....

Um....


I'm scared.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because....
> 
> Um....
> 
> ...



Banned because damn right, you should be scared. ;D
No one messes with Myst and lives to tell the tale. (jokes. lmfao)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I thought I saved you from death because of witchcraft..

Yes I did, yes I did.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I thought I saved you from death because of witchcraft..
> 
> Yes I did, yes I did.



Banned because wtf?!
And nope. No one escapes. No one. 
Just you wait... the worst has yet to come. ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I tell the truth.

Girl, you haven't seen nothing yet. That darkness of yours is nothing compared to me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I tell the truth.
> 
> Girl, you haven't seen nothing yet. That darkness of yours is nothing compared to me.



Banned because nope.

Am I detecting a _challenge_? And don't call me "girl", I'm older than you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because okay then, fine.

Women, I got ya right where I want ya.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for saying fine.
You're weird. Just weird.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because okay then, fine.
> 
> Women, I got ya right where I want ya.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because lol.

That's definitely not me.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because okay then, fine.
> 
> Women, I got ya right where I want ya.



Seriously tho there should be an 'a' instead of an 'e'.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because SO MANY WHITE MESSAGES


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because one, oops, and two,  i don't know. We be secret.

I'll get you Mystery, and when I do you won't be expecting me..


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because one, oops, and two,  i don't know. We be secret.
> 
> I'll get you Mystery, and when I do you won't be expecting me..



Banned for telling me.
Now, I'll always be expecting something. ;D


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for Ice Cream.


----------



## Skep (Sep 9, 2014)

banned bc no ice cream


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because aww.... D:


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2014)

banned for having too much tbt


----------



## sylveons (Sep 9, 2014)

banned for being an anime-loving nerd


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 9, 2014)

banned for having a cat on fire


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for having too many cool collectibles


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned for having Whitney, Lolly, Poppy, Diana, and Marshal.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned because I thought your town name was Obama


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

Banned fot having a picture of the old animal crossing


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

Richluna said:


> Banned fot having a picture of the old animal crossing



Banned for being a rich version of Luna. ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned for mystifying me.

But still, i'll get you.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned for being addicted to the band 'The Fray'


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because what's wrong with that?!


----------



## Delphine (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because there's no problem at all XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because then don't dis my love of the fray

I KNOW WHAT YOU WERE THINKING


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 10, 2014)

banned for not reading the tags


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because I did.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 10, 2014)

banned for not telling me before


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because why would I? I didn't even know yu went on this thread until now.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 10, 2014)

@Myst - Banned because am I in trouble too? D:

@Sparro - How dare you lie! You did not try to stop me! All you said was "please just stop" and that was after I had said everything. So it's _your_ fault, not mine.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because *-BLANK-*


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because it wasn't blank it just _looked_ blank xD


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because oh yeah....Transparent text....


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because lol
Also banned because your town name looks like it's called Obama o.o


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned for warning me about your "amazing levels of fuzzitude".

I'll get you. Don't worry. I have my ways. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Banned for mystifying me.
> 
> But still, i'll get you.



Banned because good luck with that.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned for leading me into the darkness.

You sure? What are we doing here..


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because idfk.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because lol.

Thank god it's over.


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because 

What's over?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because XP

I am just hoping the fight is over..


----------



## Myst (Sep 10, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because XP
> 
> I am just hoping the fight is over..



Banned because why are we fighting?


----------



## Kittykat364 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because you're fighting without a purpose

sorry I'm late to the party


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because you don't have an avatar.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned because all those birthstones.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for *still* not fixing your sig.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for not wanting to correct such an embarrassing mistake.


----------



## Richluna (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because I cant stop watching the cat's tail of your sig. every time I see you on a Thread ^^


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because ikr? ^^"


----------



## Richluna (Sep 11, 2014)

banned because YEAH LOL


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because you should center your sig. ;3


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for the endless sleepy cat!


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for that badass sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for thinking happy


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for being a sweet person~


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for this secret message.

Banned because you all are cool, except me.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because secrets
I think you're cooler than cool ^_^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because Lol

Crap new secret conversation XD


----------



## Pirate (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because of secret conversations.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

@Sparro
Banned because yep
maybe I can get Myst 'mystified' again (okay i admit that was really bad)


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because hello again person with the cute Miku avatar.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for that eye


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because hello again person with the cute Miku avatar.



Banned because hello again person with the cute guy with green hair avatar ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Banned for that eye



banned because what


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because he has a "Hawk Eye."


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because everyone assumes I'm male. gg


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because LOL


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because potato chips

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Banned because LOL


Banned because rofl


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned for all those numbers in your name.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for all those numbers in your name.



Banned because I didn't think you were a guy


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE THANK YOU I LOVE YOU ;___;


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THANK YOU I LOVE YOU ;___;



Banned because you're welcome and I love you back <3
Also banned because bye guys~got to go eat supper! <33


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because bye ^^


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because bye ^^



Banned for saying bye.



fuzzybug said:


> @Sparro
> Banned because yep
> maybe I can get Myst 'mystified' again (okay i admit that was really bad)



Banned because nope. Not happening. Never happened. Never will.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE MYST! HELLO!


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> BANNED BECAUSE MYST! HELLO!



Banned because hello yourself! ;3


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because the cat in your signature is cute! And because Myst is still the ruler of this thread in my heart. ;w;


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because the cat in your signature is cute! And because Myst is still the ruler of this thread in my heart. ;w;



Banned because aww... thanks! You're such a cutie. ^^"


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because I'm back  (only for a bit)


----------



## LunaLight (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because "bug" is in your username ;A;


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because I have the authority to ban you and I am power hungry >.>


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned joining this month.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned joining this month.



Banned because you should check what's new with Wishyco. ;D


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 11, 2014)

Banned because I should.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because of your swiftness


----------



## Creeper$ (Sep 12, 2014)

BECAUSE YOU'RE EVERYWHERE. lol see what i mean?


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for being a creeper with money


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for the Espeon signature.
Espeon is so cute heh


----------



## Creeper$ (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for being a fellow anime nerd/otaku !!!


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for joining TBT before I did.
haha I'm not really.. I'm more of a video gamer ^^;


----------



## Creeper$ (Sep 12, 2014)

Lol i meant vizionari
...BUT BANNED FOR BEING A DELLOW GAMER THEN MUAHAHAH


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh.
Banned because sorry for ninjaing you. ^^;


----------



## Lock (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned cause Braviary is being teased by that Mothim. 
Forever stuck chasing his dinner


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because maybe I should've fed Braviary today...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 12, 2014)

banned for looking at my post


----------



## Lock (Sep 12, 2014)

^Banned because no one chooses to play the game.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because good job with the collectable. I am jealous..


----------



## Lock (Sep 12, 2014)

^banned because I'm not sure whachu mean ?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because they are better than mine ._.


----------



## Lock (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because  I have an extra swirl cone if you can guess my favorite pokemon I'll give it to you for free.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because how many chances do I get? Do I get hints?


----------



## Lock (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I'll give you five guesses and only one hint. It's one of Ash's Pokemon from the Kanto region and it's shiny version is black.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because Charizard?


----------



## Lock (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you're correct! I'll send you a cone now!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because KNEW IT 

Thanks.


----------



## Lock (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome. :]


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because now I have the summer collectables


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because LUCKY
I'm still waiting for them to restock. I saw someone with like 5 Popsicles! D: I'mnotjealous


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because XD


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for having more TBT bells than me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I didn't realize that o.o


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for having 3 envelopes o3o


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because..

Sigh.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for only having 1 birthstone.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE SWIFTSTREAM HELLO!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned becaus dat icecream doe.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for being envious

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> BANNED BECAUSE SWIFTSTREAM HELLO!



Banned because hello again, stalker of this thread ^_^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because how am I envious? I already have an ice cream.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I really don't know...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because go home your drunk.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because go home your drunk.



Banned because I can't be drunk, I'm not even near legal drinking age xD


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 12, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned for being envious
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because hello to you too. ^w^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because....

Go home...your uh...sober?

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED BECAUSE YOU NINJA


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because....
> 
> Go home...your uh...sober?
> 
> ...


Banned because lol if I was using my iPod I would screenshot that xD
Also~Check the tags ^_^


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you won't change for anyone! :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because Lol red the tags again


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because you won't change for anyone! :3



Banned because buddy ^_^ *purrs like a cat*

@Sparro - Banned because lol xD you're so weird xD


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you got ninja'd... by me :3

Edit~ ...I got ninja'd.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because LOL


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

lol Banning both of you because we all got ninja'd except Sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because x3


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for the spelling error in your signature. I'm probably, like, the seventeenth person to point that out lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because it bothers me xD
Same with the tag "gohomeyoursober" it's gohome_you're_sober" xD but its none of my business


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because STAHP IT );


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because the cold bothered you...

I have no idea what I'm saying... :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because...BANNED BECAUSE...AHAHWHAAH


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because... "AHAHWHAAH"?


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because i'm sorry, Sparro <33


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I feel bullied ):<


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you gave me an idea... to add AHAHWHAAH to the tags :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I am bullied )':

WHY YOU GOTTA BULLY MEEEEE


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for feeding your unobtained villagers mouldy cake.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because they get blueberry cake ):<


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Sparroooooo
You're not being bullied <33 
I'm sorry I said anything D':


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because...

NEIN


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you don't know that we love you really <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because LIES

LIES EVERYWHEEEERRRRREEEE


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you were the first friend I found on this thread <3 I'd never do anything to hurt you D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because on this thread?

WHAT DO I MEAN TO YOOOOOOUUU


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you have an ice cream, which makes me jealous!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

@Sparro - Banned because what are you saying?! You mean everything to me! <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you lie ):


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because we blanked fuzzybug, lol. Sorry fuzzy :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because ):

THE SORROW


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I don't lie. Ever.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because everyone lies.


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because things just got tense :/ It'll be okay :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I said something stupid, and I regret it. I'm sorryyy <3 <3 <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because my new quote in my sig


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because okay, I've lied before (nobody is perfect) but I'm not lying now! I'm sorry!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I forgive you..


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because thank you <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 :'D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I still am mad though )':<


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because oh...*hugs*
I gotta go


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm confused... it easily happens :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I just sent her 50 bells X3


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I want your bells xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because..

Maybe..


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for the lie quote... it's so true *cries*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because NUU DON'T CRY *Hugs*


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm here now. ;3


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because no one invited you.

...

Just kidding :3 I love you all *hugs*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because lol.

AND MYSTERY, I WON'T FIX MY SIG UNTIL I GET A NEW ONE ):


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because you wouldn't let me eat your diamonds.

Don't ask.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned because what? I asked


----------



## Leela (Sep 12, 2014)

My friend said "what if you ate a diamond?" and I was like "Bwaaah?"

Banned for asking


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for telling.


----------



## Myst (Sep 12, 2014)

Banned for rainbow.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because my rainbow is better! owo


----------



## uriri (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for having the Ice Cream Swirl collectible T_T


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for having a ton of birthstones in your items.
Actually, it was thanks to my super awesome friend Ahri that I got that collectible. ^^; I'd never be able to afford it.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for having a great signature!


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because of all those items omg
Thank you though! c:


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

You're Welcome! 

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for having Johnny Deep both on your avatar and signature.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Leela (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for being the author of post #21083 :3


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for using a hashtag.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because good morning ^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because good morning to you too! ^ v ^


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I just found out more things I can do on Tomodachi Life o.o  (I'mnotgoingtoruintheirlives,hinthint)


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for liking fuzzy things.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I just woke up (at 8:30 AM, twenty minutes ago) and I have soccer at 2:00 PM ._.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because lucky, I wanted to do soccer this year but they're full D: I'm waiting to see if they're doing another team.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I am on a rep team and they work us hard ._.


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

banned bc ur on a rep team


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because you're a hater


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

banned bc yah that's tru 8)


----------



## Capella (Sep 13, 2014)

band 4 being my wifes third child in low!!!


----------



## Leela (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what a raccoon is.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for helping me see the light.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because yay we're getting along again <333


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for extreme levels of fuzzitude.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because you're nice <3


----------



## Leela (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because YES! Fuzzitude is catching on!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because it's amazing


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because Wat?


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for not understanding xD


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for having a conversation.

It's not fun and games here. It's _serious_ banning. ;3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because you're too serious


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because of my sig quote X3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because what lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I DON'T KNOW

Double banned because I am out at 2:00 PM PST


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for being repetitive.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for telling Beary my age ):<


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because Beary guessed. I never told her. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only confirmed her guess. Muahaha.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because then you said she is right.

YOU SHOULDA SAID I WOULDN'T TELL T.T


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because Beary threatened me to confirm. ;3
(Beary's cooler. Sorry.)


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because your too happy


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because Im done for awhile. I gotta go anyway


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because bye <33


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 13, 2014)

banned for that awesome Hatsune Miku avatar ;D


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for pekoe


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because "Helix"


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because kitty <33


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because how's catching up going? ;3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because not so good, I'm banned from my iPod so I don't know where I am D: (I bookmarked the page I was on)
I'm on like page 300 something
Any new news of a new RP? (wow, new/(s) 3 times in one sentence)


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I think we're just going to end this one soon. Maybe you can join in the next RP Beary makes? ;3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because ackkkk
And I have no idea where you guys are lol
Maybe I'll join, if I have time...


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because you can always crash our party in The Aftermath's chat.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I didn't even think of that xD
Can you give me the link so I can check it out?


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because it's in the first post of the second RP thread.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because okay ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for the cute cat avatar.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because hey <3


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because hello again <3 c:


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because hey! ;3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I went in that chat room... It was really awkward


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for loving fuzzy stuff.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because you're a hobo


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for hitting on Star-Lord


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know I did xD Gotta say though~the boy in your signature with the blue hair is c-u-t-e <3


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I haven't been here in a while


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I haven't been here in a while



Banned for treading in my territory. ;3


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for treading in my territory. ;3



Banned because well, well, well... we meet again.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for having an animated sig.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for having an animated sig.



Banned for being an apparent fan of gems.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because well, well, well... we meet again.



Banned for being you. 
Yup... I went there.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being you.
> Yup... I went there.



Banned because you did NOT just go there!


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you did NOT just go there!



Banned because stop posting here and go back to the roleplay or something.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because stop posting here and go back to the roleplay or something.



Banned because I'm afraid I can't let that happen.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm afraid I can't let that happen.



Banned because seriously?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because anybody can play this game.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because 

I've read your CYOA on gamefaqs and it's _amazing_! ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because
> 
> I've read your CYOA on gamefaqs and it's _amazing_! ^_^



Banned for banning people for something good. You have to ban them for something bad.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because this thread is just full of conversations anyways. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for telling facts.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen you before...


----------



## Mango (Sep 13, 2014)

bannd bc birthstones


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for being mean to those for having certain assets.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because that's what everyone says.

{Banned cuz ninja'd}


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for banning me twice in one post.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for naming yourself after an expired fruit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because that was my username on Little Big Planet Central too.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because LittleBigPlanet is the Cat's Pajamas.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what you're taking about.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because LittleBigPlanet is really freakin' awesome


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because FINALLY BACK


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because of all them cakes..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for jealousy


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for jealousy



Banned for misinterpretation.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for misinterpretation.



banned because I can interpret anything the way i want.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for the initiation of independent interpretation.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for that alliteration. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 13, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> banned because I can interpret anything the way i want.



Banned because tell that to the law.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for that alliteration. ;3



Banned because assonance* ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for banning from an earlier post, not the most recent post.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because tell that to the law.



Banned for not being the most recent post ;P


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not banning me



Banned because we'll just have to change that, won't we?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for having an animated signature.


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

banned 4 having a non animated sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I like my sig


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because it is nice and subtle.


----------



## Myst (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for that pink quote.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I know how to make quotes X3


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for that pink quote.



Banned for that link quote... well not a quote, but it needs to rhyme, okay?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 13, 2014)

Bannd for quoting quotes that quote quote


----------



## toxapex (Sep 13, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I know how to make quotes X3



"Banned because I know how to make quotes as well." ~Tokay

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> Bannd for quoting quotes that quote quote



"Banned"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for post merging.


----------



## Skep (Sep 13, 2014)

banned bc why is everyone making quotes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned for asking about quotes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because quotes are nice and asking about quotes suck ._.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 13, 2014)

Banned because I'm not the one who doesn't like quotes.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for post merging.



Banned for having a multiple of 10, 100, and 1000 in your DA

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned bc I screwed up eyyyy XD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> "Banned because I know how to make quotes as well." ~Tokay
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned becUse thats ridculous


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because how?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because there's no reason to ask that question. Quotes aren't ridiculous at all.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because there's no reason to ask that question. Quotes aren't ridiculous at all.



Banned because Jenny and Penny are excluding Kaylee just because her name doesn't rhyme.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because lol that sucks


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because lol that sucks



Banned because you need to be consistent.

...and not have your CYOA active in two places at the same time...

maybe it's time to close the gfaqs thread? ;3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because Naaaaah


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because Naaaaah



banned because not enough starman


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 14, 2014)

banned for that dark blue house collectible


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having two birthstones.


----------



## secretlyenvious (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having too many frozen treats.


----------



## Leela (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for being secretly envious.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 14, 2014)

banned for having an orange


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having a hella cute signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for not having a cute signature.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for not having a quote that has meaning...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because that's the name of a song - from Oliver & Company.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because heh?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for not knowing Oliver & Company.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen that movie in ages.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having no reason listed.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because WHY SHOULD I WORRY?
*Sings that catchy song from the movie even though I haven't heard it in a long time*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because what the hell is going on?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for not being street savoir faire.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

.sdrawrof gnipyt rof dennaB.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for typing backwards,


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for typing backwards,



Banned for having a spoiler in your sig.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for typing backwards,



Banned for using a comma in lieu of a period.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I have three


----------



## toxapex (Sep 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a spoiler in your sig.



Banned for having Amanda in your sig 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Banned because I have three



Banned bc I cannot keep up with this ninjatude


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because you can't keep up with ninjatude.
Banned also because does that mean you can't keep up with my _fuzzitude?_ ;D


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you can't keep up with ninjatude.
> Banned also because does that mean you can't keep up with my _fuzzitude?_ ;D



Banned for trying to make a joke.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for rhyming

EDIT: you sniped me! Double ban time!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

@Myst - Banned because I am the queen of jokes ^_^

@Apple2012 -Banned because you were ninja'd


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because you're not Carlos.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because erm...No. No, I am not Carlos.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for not getting the Magic School Bus reference.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because oh, I didn't notice that. What made you think of that?


----------



## Jackables (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because i don't like fuzzy things, or bugs


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because WHAT! Who _doesn't_ like fuzzy things? I can understand bugs, but c'mon! Fuzzy things? D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I do..


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because yay *hugs* someone likes me <3
no one seems to like my username aside from you and Leela... D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because...that sucks..


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having a conversation.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because you have done that already.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because dang it. ninja'd
Sparro - yes it does suck D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I am a Ninja.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because yes. Banned also because I'm hungry but all we have are leftovers xP


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because my om just brought in groceries for us XD


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because my *om* just brought in groceries for us XD



Banned because lol.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I just a a croissant


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because ugh. we have no food. meatballs (had them all week), pasta (had them all week), salad (looks like weeds), sausage (sick of MEAT GO AWAY ALREADY), ham and cheese (*woo* -does a back flip-) and canned food (ugh.) nothing is appetizing. xP


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I just ate lunch XDXD


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I had a meatball sandwich ^^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I had olo prota (Indian food.)


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because...Um...Okay...Was it good?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because yus.

https://plug.dj/the-bell-tree-dance-party

Join please? Super bored..

- - - Post Merge - - -

No? Aw okay.

I ban myself for trying.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I just now saw this xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because Oh.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because sorry >_< my mum probably won't let me join D:
Plus I don't know what kind of music it would be lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 14, 2014)

We don't allow swearing music.

Mine is mostly subbed anime openings and there is anotther random guy making a completion of songs X3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparro said:


> We don't allow swearing music.
> 
> Mine is mostly subbed anime openings and there is anotther random guy making a completion of songs X3



Banned because so... It won't have y'know _that_ in it? xD
It sounds cool. I love VOCALOID, so maybe I could do something pop/techno...


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for being the only two posting in here.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because we're bored


----------



## Hot (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for being boring.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having a blank avatar O.O


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

banned bc ye that's kinda creepy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for banning fuzzybug.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because cute signature and town name <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for liking my signature and banning me for it.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because you like this game


----------



## Myst (Sep 14, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you like this game



Banned for the amount of color in your signature. ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having an anime avatar.

EDIT: Hey! I was supposed to ban fuzzybug. Well now I have to ban you for it.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

@Myst - Banned because it looked bland before
@Apple2012 - Banned because you were ninja'd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I say sniped instead of ninja'd. I liked sniped more.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because hello guys.
Haven't been here in ages.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for not being here for a while.

Fact of the day: Sony is better than Nintendo.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because hello guys.
> Haven't been here in ages.



Banned because we've missed you <3 Welcome back! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not being here for a while.
> 
> Fact of the day: Sony is better than Nintendo.



Banned because I've never payed anything of Sony's so I wouldn't know. xD


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for being fuzzy.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having stars in your eyes


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

banned bc scaly things r better than fuzzy things tbh


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

banned bcos rocket

Cap wanted me to become a rocket qorshipper yesterday :'I


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

banned bc u should wth!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc u should wth!!!!!!!!!!!


Banned because two is enough ok


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because two is enough ok



smh.... 8'((


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for spelling hater with an 8.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for joining on Valentine's Day (???) XD


----------



## Skep (Sep 14, 2014)

ninja'd B(


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because srry


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for being sorry :0


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned cos ur Cap's bae!
You should come on IRC.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for reminding me of the IRC. /dunno why im too lazy to go on/


----------



## Capella (Sep 14, 2014)

band for not replying to my vms u fleb


----------



## Aradai (Sep 14, 2014)

banned because ur a n00b!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for calling someone a noob.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for having 5 cakes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned because I was about to eat those cakes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I was about to eat those cakes.



Banned for stopping your CYOA... ;-;


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 15, 2014)

banned for that cat.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Sep 15, 2014)

banned for that awesome espeon banner in your sig. :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for no banner in your sig ;-;


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because new avatar


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I got it literally five minutes ago


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I am the first to notice it


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I literally doubt that so much.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because fineeee xD
Also banned because I got a new collectible yesterday


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for ridiculously amazing levels of fuzzytude.


----------



## Hot (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for using periods in you spoilers.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because new avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for "ridiculously amazing levels of fuzzitude".


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because 3rd person to say that lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I was second (Yipee.)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because neat.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for all the sarcasm.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for noticing the sarcasm (and i didn't lol)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because How?!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I am multitasking, therefore I'm not fully paying attention xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because....I have nothing to say.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for being silent.
also banned because I just reached my 1000th post!!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because *CONGLATURATION ! ! !*


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for being nice <3 Thanks!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome! ^ v ^


----------



## Leela (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for doing art... you guess... :3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I don't know....I guess...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because your avatar looks like a Pokemon.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because Oliver and Company.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen that movie in ages.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for saying that twice. How about you watch the movie again.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because 2012.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because that year was really boring.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because truu


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

banned bc i said so !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 15, 2014)

banned because wtf the ****


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for replacing the "what" in the expression with the abbreviation.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because your mayor and residents look alike xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I like that hairstyle and eyes for those young adults in my sig.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because just because you like them doesn't mean they don't like alike.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because who are you referring to when you say "they"?


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because who are you referring to when you say "they"?



Banned because I'm referring to the residents of Starfall shown in your sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because they like it too.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for being to swift


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for being cliche.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for thinking im cliche


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

BAnned because that loading screen.


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

banned bc u deserve it tbh lmfao shrekt


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because I can't take bad grammar..I am going to explode.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned for exploding.


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I can't take bad grammar..I am going to explode.



Banned because you deserve it, to be honest. Laughing my ****ing ass off, wrecked!

lmfao hows that


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because thank god grammar.

GRAMMAR


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

Skep said:


> Banned because you deserve it, to be honest. Laughing my ****ing ass off, wrecked!
> 
> lmfao hows that



ugggghhhhhghhghh it took so much effort 2 type tht out


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because...

Wow. Just...wow..*Is sarcastically amazed*


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because....


_woah...._


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because you deserve better *patpat*


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because d'anks.


----------



## roseychuu (Sep 15, 2014)

banned because you're too cool for these forums


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Banned because we're all 2kool4skool


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because you have a fabulous art thread now. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for spelling error in your name.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because it's short for "Mystery"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for disobeying the Grammar Nazi!


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for being banned by Apple2012 earlier.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for talking about yourself in the third person.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having 222 Bells and two Beach Party items.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having 5 cakes and 5 fives in your sidebar.

(4 in FC. 1 in bell amount.)


----------



## azukitan (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because reasons (・∀・ )


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because your signature is freaking amazing o.o


----------



## Leela (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because we almost let this game disappear  I saw it on page three of The Basement earlier. *The horror.*


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because your name reminds me of the Futurama character.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having the best Persona 3 girl in your signature.

Really. You have good tastes.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because my throat hurts D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for banning Manzanas

Ban lifted because your throat hurts


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I do not have time for this 
Also banned because thank you <3


----------



## Beardo (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for making me fangirl by mentioning my favorite movie


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because are you talking about Frozen?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned 'cos I don't know what's going on!


----------



## Beardo (Sep 16, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because are you talking about Frozen?



Banned for not realizing I was talking about GOTG


----------



## Leela (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what GOTG is. I feel the shame.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because I don't know what GOTG is. I feel the shame.


Banned because WHAT! You should feel the shame lol Nah, I'm kidding  Look in my signature! You'll see ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Banned for not realizing I was talking about GOTG



Banned because wow *facepalm* that's what I get for not paying full attention...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because lol.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because lol.



Banned because where have you been. *hands on hips*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because blame my wifi. *Storms off*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having a smily on fire.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

@Sparro - Banned because that is a valid excuse. *forgives* 
@ Apple2012 - banned because you sniped me.


----------



## Skep (Sep 16, 2014)

banned bc u never leave this thread tbh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because *Ninja'd.

Not sniped.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Skep said:


> banned bc u never leave this thread tbh



Banned because I'm bored and sick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Banned because *Ninja'd.
> 
> Not sniped.


Banned because it can be both, according to Apple2012.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for banning two people at once.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I now have nothing to say.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for banning two people at once.



Banned because yep

@Sparro - banned for being silent


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for posting too fast.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for banning banners who ban two people at once whilst banning banonson of banningburg.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for banning banners who ban two people at once whilst banning banonson of banningburg.



Banned because o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for posting too fast.



banned because I'm fast


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I confused you.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I confused you.


banned because yep xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because that is my job.

No pay though..


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because that is my job.
> 
> No pay though..



Banned because you must be poor then


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because nah.

I don't even have a job.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I am bored and I am going to watch TV, or read a book.

Byee.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because nah.
> 
> I don't even have a job.



Banned because me neither. Not old enough yet. Next year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for being too young.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for being too old.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for being too old.



Banned for making me think of Despicable Me. (Why do you have to be so old?)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I'm not old. I'm just a young adult.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm not old. I'm just a young adult.



Banned for denying the fact that you are indeed old


----------



## Locket (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for insects.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for that kitty.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having 69 bells.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned for having 69 bells.



Banned because oh shoot *blushes*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because screw it I'm back.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I'm leaving now D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because..

Well then.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for lol face


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for Full Metal Alchemist(?)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because it is Epic Face, not Lol face.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because memes.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned for Full Metal Alchemist(?)



Wait what? I love that show... But what the jazz?
*YES IS SAY JAZZ


*Also banned becUse chedder burgers*


----------



## Aradai (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because it's the gif in your sig that's from FMA, right?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Because because APPLES.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having an abbreviation for "South Park" in your username.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because it's really not, but that just makes my username even more hilarious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what that is in your avatar.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because it's space dandy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having a blank avatar


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because it's space dandy



Banned because there's plenty to come to Wishyco soon. ;3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because cute kitty in sig.


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a blank avatar



Banned for "sniping" me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Banned because it's Meow from Space Dandy, one of the best Anime out there.
> Was even directed by the same guy who directed Cowboy Bebop.



Banned for also sniping me while I said I was being sniped... >_<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for stealing my vocabulary


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for stealing my vocabulary



Banned because I felt like it. ;3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for "sniping" me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Blame those Ninjas..
*THEY'RE EVERYWHERE...*


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because we like to post so rapidly.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

banned for posting too fast


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I had the villager seen in your avatar only once when I played ACNL.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

banned because that's Pekoe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I know her name before I joined this site.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

banned because I did too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because none your dreamies live in my town.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because of that town name


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for not keeping Whitney.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having two villagers that are the same as Vizionari's.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because it's ironic, considering that both Lolly and Whitney are Top Tier.
Come to think of it, they're the only top tier villagers in my town.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having popular villagers in your town.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because that's true.
The only unpopular ones are Rooney, Bluebear (Rooney and Bluebear R DE BEST! YA), Kitt, Moe (To an extent), Greta, and Stinky.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having only two popular villagers

Ban lifted for not having Barold.

Banned again because I want to ban you.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because that was very nice of you, thanks! ^ v ^


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for having Bluebear


----------



## Myst (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned for all those collectibles.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 16, 2014)

Banned because I can't find the truth.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 16, 2014)

banned for getting a ban lift and then got banned again.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 17, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> banned for getting a ban lift and then got banned again.



Banned for having the third-best eeveelution in your signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because dat signature doe


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because ice creams


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because cuffs painted red.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for doing art


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because 2kool4skool kitty.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Bnnd cuz i dnt ned skool


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because I hate being sick. xP


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because get well soon! :C


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

banned for likeing guardians of the galaxy as well 

- - - Post Merge - - -

DAYUMMM NINJA'D


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because dem ninjas are everywhere


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

@sp19047 - Banned because thank you <3
@koolkat banned because you were seriously ninja'd. xD and yep I love GOTG ^^

NIN.JA'D!!


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned becuase this thread has soo many tags


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

koolkat said:


> Banned becuase this thread has soo many tags



Banned because yep
also banned for banning me for something which I cannot even control.


----------



## Leela (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because you edited your post for no reason, apparently


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for having a deep sig


----------



## Leela (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for being too "kool" for us to handle :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned for being too "kool" for us to handle :3


banned because yep


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because NOPE.avi


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because YEP


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because Naaaaahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahha

Translation: Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because Naaaaahhahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahha
> 
> Translation: Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..


Banned because YEAAAAAAH


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because...


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

banned becuase


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because cheddar


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because cheese?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because I am watching anime.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because you are a cowman


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because QUIT. NINJA'ING ME!


----------



## Leela (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because you got ninja'd. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because ya.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Bannad becuase....ummm...ummm....idk............quick look over there! *runs away*


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for failing a distraction.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

banned for having a kool tumblr


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Ban lifted because thanks, really appreciated it!


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Ban lifted aswell,your welcome^_^


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because I love that llama gif <3


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because Miku ate my sanity.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Banned because Miku ate my sanity.


Banned because same. I mean, I was weird before, but now...Whew! Look out normal, here comes insane! xD


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned becuase here is the link to it and more of them:http://jerikuto.deviantart.com/gallery/46786221/Llama-Emoji-Emoticons-V2


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

koolkat said:


> Banned becuase here is the link to it and more of them:http://jerikuto.deviantart.com/gallery/46786221/Llama-Emoji-Emoticons-V2



Ban lifted because you rock! Thank you so much


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Ban lifted cuz your so nice

No problem ^_^ I have to go planet needs me  BIAEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

koolkat said:


> Ban lifted cuz' I am groot
> 
> No problem ^_^ I have to go now my planet needs me  BIAEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



nuuuuuuuuu help I'm dumb I can't attach it xD


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

lol click copy image url then come back here and click that lil box with the tree in it then click paste url thenn click donee annnnd 

Ta' da    I think  thats how you do it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i forgot to say first right click the image then click copy image url XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Ban lifted because thank youuuu <3 <3 I DID IT


----------



## koolkat (Sep 17, 2014)

Your welcome!

I need to go for real this time,my planet srsly needs me BIAYYYY ^_^


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

koolkat said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> I need to go for real this time,my planet srsly needs me BIAYYYY ^_^



lol xD
Okiee! Byeeeee ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because coffee jitters


----------



## Motte (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for handcuffing their least favorite villager to a tree.


----------



## Leela (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because _what in the name of Lady Gaga's meat dress is going on in your profile picture?_


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because...


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because _what in the name of Lady Gaga's meat dress is going on in your profile picture?_



Banned because I was wondering the same thing... *bewildered*


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 17, 2014)

banned for having fuzzitude


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for having the 2nd best Eeveelution in your sig.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because avatar animation that isn't being used


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because I can't find one that's the size of the icon here, and...I'm lazy.


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because creepy Kirby


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because glowy eyes of evil.


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because you can't grasp the true form of giygas' attack


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because NESS...NESS....


----------



## Skep (Sep 17, 2014)

banned bc im confused ::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because you skipped out on earthbound school.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because dr bright Cant dress up as joesph Stalin and ambush agent stravolovik in the hallways


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because I have a fond boredom for WWII, due to my siblings constantly doing dumb stuff about it...


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what dr bright is not able to do at the foundation


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because I said so.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because dr bright has apparently done something to not allow him to call class D personal "extra lives"


----------



## Starmanfan (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because you post right after me in another thread.


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because I'm a ninja


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for insanity


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because there ain't no valley low enough to keep me from getting to you (and I'm insane O)_(O)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for being "Insanely Default".


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because....*Walks off and yells* I DON'T KNOW WHY


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for coming unprepared


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because Dark Chao.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because Dark Chao.



Banned because I inserted the pic you drew of the villagers in your sig, and it's amazing.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I inserted the pic you drew of the villagers in your sig, and it's amazing.


Banned because it is amazing when I think about it.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because the MK8 version of N64's Rainbow Road is incredible. *Best reason to ban*


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because you can't handle the truth


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because I have never seen you before...


----------



## ThatInsaneHenry (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because ive seen you before


----------



## toxapex (Sep 17, 2014)

ThatInsaneHenry said:


> Banned because ive seen you before



Banned for no longer having an ultimate chimera avatar.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for no longer having an ultimate chimera avatar.



Banned for lurking on this thread like a stalker.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because don't we all lurk in this thread?


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because don't we all lurk in this thread?



Banned because you make a good point.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Ban lifited, because I do thank you very much.


----------



## Myst (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned because no problemo.


----------



## Mario. (Sep 17, 2014)

Banned for having to many dots.


----------



## locker (Sep 17, 2014)

banned because of your cute cat sig


----------



## Mario. (Sep 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because no problemo.



Banned because of the cat


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because I lifted this ban.


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I lifted this ban.



Banned because welcome back.


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because I came back here.
Has it been a month?


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because I came back here.
> Has it been a month?



Banned because holy ****... it's been so long since I saw you in this thread...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because ALL HAIL THE QUEEN


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because ALL HAIL THE QUEEN



Banned because *flips hair* the queen has arrived.


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because I somehow became a butler o.o

NOOOOOOO NOT TO MYYYSST


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I somehow became a butler o.o
> 
> NOOOOOOO NOT TO MYYYSST



Banned because victory tastes sweet. ;3


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for purple text.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because I quit!

*Quits and become architect*


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I quit!
> 
> *Quits and become architect*



Banned for quitting. XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because I just designed your castle.

PAY UP


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for having more posts than me in less time.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because banning is fun.


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> Banned because banning is fun.



Banned for being correct.



Sparro said:


> Banned because I just designed your castle.
> 
> PAY UP



Banned because nope.


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for letting me be the only one here with 4 guests.


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for letting me be the only one here with 4 guests.



Banned because I'm in another thread. ;3


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because YOU'RE BACK!


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because YOU'RE BACK!



Banned because did you miss me? XD


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes...
Banned for using the XD face.


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because you admitted to missing me. lmfao


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for gifs.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 18, 2014)

banned for kirby


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because I edited my sig.


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because I noticed.


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned because I noticed.



Banned because I haven't played MK8 in so long... >_>


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for possibly not having the update.


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Banned for possibly not having the update.



Banned because did it come out already?


----------



## Cress (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because it came out last month...


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because oh... :/


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

banned because joining a day after my birthday.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because string cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 18, 2014)

banned because parmesan


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

banned because blue cheese


----------



## Myst (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for being cheesy.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

banned because being ice cream-y


----------



## Leela (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for your crazy crazy signature! I love it!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## koolkat (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned becuase I got a new sig  ^v^!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because ooooh, niiiiiiiiiiiiiice..


----------



## koolkat (Sep 18, 2014)

un banned becuase thank you ^_^


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for my new avatar.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned becuase oooo fire


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because it is a dragon.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 18, 2014)

banned becuase  I know


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because or do you?


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because random stuff


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because *Puts hand on hips and imitate you* where have you been, fuzzybug?


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because if you must know, I'm sick. I figured since I was finally feeling better I'd check on here real quick ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

banned because loli avatar


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because loli?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 18, 2014)

lolicon..

banned because cheese


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because what is with you and cheese?


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for the cute gif in your signature.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because looks who is back?


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for advising following whispers into darkness


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because of that avatar...


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for not appreciating art


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 19, 2014)

banned for


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to go edit my sig some more.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned for an adorable gif in signature


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for your cute avatar of... um, Rosie, right? owo;;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because tea


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for your cute avatar of... um, Rosie, right? owo;;


yes

banned for being psyched out


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because snakes


----------



## nard (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because of the red handcuffs again.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because you dont get the awesomeness


----------



## koolkat (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned becuase Rock and Roll!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because of sexy cat profile picture


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because parmesan


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because wheel cheese


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because been posting on all the threads like me


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because i have done that forever


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because post on sumoar


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because wut


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because idk


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because farting


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because behold the holy stink bombs


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because boobs


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because be moar polite


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because butt


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because ew


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because im sorry ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because even moar boobs


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because whats with you and boobs?


----------



## toxapex (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned bc Jun is awesome and I haven't seen them in a long time. Hi Jun!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because he or she is a them?


----------



## toxapex (Sep 19, 2014)

This is the internet, "them" is a generally accepted gender-neutral pronoun for somebody whose gender you don't know. 

Also, banned for fcousing on my one error


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ban lifted because oh. I usually just put he/she.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because I forgive you


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because yay! Forgiveness!


----------



## toxapex (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for that post count


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because I am aiming for top spot ^.^


----------



## RidleyWing (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for eating a stack of wood.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because I hate mudkips. They are not good for junior pokemon trainers.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because go away.

Just, please, go away.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for telling me to go away.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ban lifted for..

Nah, ban replaced.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for replacing a ban after lifting. And I really don't hate mudkips.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Ban lifted.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because wow, I came back for _this_? Sappy garbage? What is this, rainbow land?? "Ban lifted". *scoffs* Banned for EVER! HAH!

the weird is coming out... o.o


----------



## Motte (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for letting the alpaca in your signature yawn stinky alpaca breath on me~


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen you before.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because holy gemstones


----------



## Hipster (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because of miku


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because evil mastermind


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for having a cute avatar and cute signature~


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because that name is awesome.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for posting too much.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned fOR NINJA Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
And thank you. c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because your welcome!

Also, @Swiftstream: That post count will be cut down at around Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because why?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because MOOOOON PRISMMMM POWAAAA


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because YUS OMFG


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because YUS OMFG



Banned because you need to play this. ;3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because heh? Whats that?


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because heh? Whats that?



Banned because you changed your avatar.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because I changed it like two days ago, and I am going to change my signature. Hopefully no spelling mistakes XD


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because that title never gets old.


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Kaboombo said:


> Banned because that title never gets old.



Banned because you have a cute avatar. ;3


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because you agree with me >;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because yay! You like my title!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because it's the circle of lyfeeeeeee


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because I just changed it XDXD


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I just changed it XDXD



Banned for changing it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaboombo said:


> Banned becauseView attachment 68782



Banned for that gif. ;3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because aw..

You don't like it? ):


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

> Banned for that gif. ;3


Banned because it's an image! :O


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for being so defensive.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for getting all up in his or her turf.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because fire dragon o-o


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because it inspired my title.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Bannned because your avatar is too cool.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because cat o3o


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because that's Oliver. <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

@Kaboombo Banned because get your 3DS repaired fast!!

Also, above me, banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because my dad is trying to fix it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for having a problematic 3DS.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for doubting her 3DS

TAKE IT TO A HOSPITAL


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 19, 2014)

banned because my sister did it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned for talking about someone else's activity - twice.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Banned because wat?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being clueless.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being captain obvious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for namecalling. I'm not captian obvious. I'm Apple2012.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for... cute orange cat... c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because apples are cuter than cats.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because nope.

Cats.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for finishing the sentence after one word.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for making me feel bad about my sentence.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I like to play "troll" in this game.


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for playing a troll


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for quotations!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for quotations!



Banned because somebody posted before you on the same minute.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because crap..


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because boo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for having a cat in your avatar.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for not replying to the person above >;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for broken 3DS ):


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I want to ban her for that.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

banned because im boredddd


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because that sucks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for posting too fast.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because hah ninja'd.

@Myst Banned because I got ninja'd after ninjaing someone.


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for making me refresh to see who I'm banning


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

banned because same here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for drawing a villager for your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being tired.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for drawing a villager for your avatar.



banned because I didn't draw it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for having animated cat in signature.


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for confusing 2 posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm predicting a ninja.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because new signature for ACNL info in my sig!


----------



## Motte (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for false predictions

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg.. Ninja'd


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for mentioning a Main Street attraction.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because no. It's CLUB Lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I was trolling you there.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because it failed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for posting your signature in a post.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I just want an opinion..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because it doesn't look like you're seeking an opinion.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because just please stop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because just please stop.



Okay, I won't troll you, but you're still banned.


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

banned for having so many btb


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for practicing class hatred.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for making a star fall.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for mocking on my town's name.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for that cake.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being a lemon.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for not being a .  = the best~ c:


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for having too many 4's in the details of your sidebar (everything except your tbt bells, but even then there's a 3 and a 5 which could be suggestive of a 4 if you read too far into it)


----------



## Pirate (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for such a long ban description.


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

banned because you have no signature


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because pink.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because cute avatar is cute. '3'


----------



## dulcet (Sep 20, 2014)

banned bc u a nerd


----------



## Coach (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because it isn't July anymore


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

banned because weird gif in sig


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because two cakes!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

banned because i joined a month before you


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you have less posts than me, though. o:


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you changed your avatar 
it's even cuter now...


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for having a popsicle .


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for Miku


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for that anime girl in your avatar.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for cherry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for insulting my pet cherry.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for containing cyanide.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't contain cyanide. I treat cherries (the fruit) as my pets.


----------



## Libra (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because the cat in your avatar is trying to get your collectibles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't know why.


----------



## Coach (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because your cake collectible is lonely on its own.


----------



## f11 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for btb


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I AWAKEN


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because go back to sleep. Lolz


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because NEIN!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what that stands for.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm pretty sure that's in another language.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I followed the whispers into the darkness... it was horrifying.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I have been lost in the wonderful world of MySims


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you know the truth now. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I have been lost in the wonderful world of MySims



Banned because welcome back!


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you got ninja'd :3


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I know.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

I also added fuzzitude to the tags, fuzzybug 

Banned because you ninja'd me. Oh, the shame I feel.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you know the truth now. ;3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you, but I'm gonna go back and play now xD


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

banned for being a traitor *cries* I hope you're happy now.

Enjoy playing sims, though


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because...who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because no one is asking me anything... ;-;


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 20, 2014)

@Apple2012 - Banned because (I've never played these games but) I think it's Link? Maybe Zelda? xD

@Myst - Banned because you put that thread up 10 minutes ago... xD


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because it looks nothing like Zelda :3 and it's definitely not Link, Link is a guy lol

It's just a manga doodle I drew of myself


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because holy cow I was so wrong xD *the shame*
It's a really good drawing


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because... who is that in YOUR avatar? Is it vocaloid? I have no idea


----------



## koolkat (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being sassmaster


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for having a weird cat avatar.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you have a cat that is weird to, hypocrite ):<


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for joining in August.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for hating Frozen.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for understanding why I hate that film


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I seen better Frozen reviews from other Frozen haters.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for manlyness


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned for understanding why I hate that film



Banned because why do you hate it?

I'm neutral towards it.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for getting rid of the cute kitty


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

banned because EVERYONES GETTING NINJAD


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because the rabbit is cuter.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because rabbits are bad for Australia.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you killed the kitty.

Some say curiosity killed the cat. But it didn't. It was you.

You.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because Leela


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because you killed the kitty.
> 
> Some say curiosity killed the cat. But it didn't. It was you.
> 
> You.



Banned for accusing me of killing a cat. I don't kill animals, nor do I want to.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because you killed the kitty.
> 
> Some say curiosity killed the cat. But it didn't. It was you.
> 
> You.



Banned because sshhh... or you'll be next...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE MOAR NINJAS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for complaining about ninjas.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me, thus making it look like I was accusing you of murdering a cat.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you're guilty of false accusations.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because sshhh... or you'll be next...



Banned because no one saw the white text. ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I did.

No I won't, you will.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for not editing a post..?


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for not having a typo in your signature. You can't win


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you don't have one either.
HAH!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned. No reason specified.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because a typo in your signature would be really hard to change.

I will get one... someday.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because NINJA.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I know it'll come..


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for fighting like a dragon.


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for ninja..


----------



## toxapex (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for fixing the sig typo


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I just changed my signature.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because your new sig is better.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I can't get over the kitty.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Leela said:


> Banned because I can't get over the kitty.



Banned because the rabbit is cuter. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for holding a grudge against Myst.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because how?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because how?



Banned because I'm banning Leela, not Myst.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I know; I just want an explanation.


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because not enough dragons in your signature.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for wanting too much.

Do you know what happened to the little girl who wanted too much? She died, Lockfancy...


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because all I want is everything.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being spoiled.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you can't have everything, so pick one thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for ninja's ):<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because you can't have everything, so pick one thing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for ninja's ):<



Banned for being sniped. I don't like "ninja".


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because too bad.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because no one cares about the little girl who died from wanting too much. You don't know her story.


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because we need to hear the story of the girl who died from wanting too much.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being a fire dragon.


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned cause 2012 is a whole lot of apples.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being fancy.


----------



## Lock (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned cause 19047 is a lot of SP.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for ninja.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because IKR?
We need that to....do some science stuff I guess...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for nice art.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you don't want to hear the story of the little girl who wanted too much.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you mean me as a child?


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for not paying attention :3

The little girl who wanted too much died.

DIED.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I said I didn't care ):<


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for having Phil. I want him.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you have school.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you updated your signature.


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for your name avatar and message are too cute.  But no one shall beat my kitty!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I can resist the cuteness.


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Kaboombo said:


> Banned because I can resist the cuteness.



Banned for still being cute. I will find a cuter avatar! > : )


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I am the master of cute! Muahahaha!


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Kaboombo said:


> Banned because I am the master of cute! Muahahaha!



Banned because I am! > : ) I SHALL SUCCEED!

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. Cute enough?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because... meh, it'll pass.


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because it shall pass!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because, AHHH! Too much >u<


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you ran you ran out of words. I found one!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cute enough yet?


----------



## Skep (Sep 20, 2014)

banned bc i've never seen u around the forums before


----------



## Mario. (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for having so much btb


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for having too many ice creams.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2014)

banned for wondering why you should worry


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because Umbreon is bettaaa


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2014)

banned because my Sylveon can beat Umbreon


----------



## azukitan (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because your username reminds me of Virizion for some reason


----------



## Locket (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for the signature


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm back >;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because so am I.


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you posted.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because big font in signature.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because clickity.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I have one of your dreamies >w>"


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 20, 2014)

banned for having Rosie as a dreamie (cuz she's mine also >w<)


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

banned because i just got her an hour ago


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because nice.

3DS repaired?


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because you're the highest poster
"Sparro (367)"

nope ;; but it still works somehow


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because cool, and at least you can play yours..


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned because I LIEK BIG BUTTS AND I CANNOT LIE


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because you caught me


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because I said so.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because you're a meanie


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because babieeeeez


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because DRAGON!!!


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because i want my pacifier


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because here.

*Hands pacifier*


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because i evolved into child


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because nope. *Presses B button*


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because no screw you -jumps out of the 3ds as a teenager-


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because your in an unescapeable gameboy color.....


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because i managed to come out of the game cartridge holder and become an adult


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I trapped you into sword art online X3


----------



## Lock (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because SAO is dead; we are now just a part of the World Seed.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for being a cow man.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for having more TBT than me.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because _everyone_ is richer than you in TBT


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because TimeZone GMT +1


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to order my shiny pokemon there


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because THE GAME


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I remember 

At some point in the next year, I will find you. I will hunt you down and slap you silly with a brick  Be prepared.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you'll never find me


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Won't I?

Banned for trapping your dreamies in pokeballs.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you don't know what Time Zone I'm in.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you question my knowledge.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for joining August 22, 2014


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I joined on August 21, 2014. Unless because you're in a different time zone, it was a different day for you.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you're in different time zone.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I can't quite see you. Could you move a bit closer to the window?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I'm next to the window.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Not close enough, it would seem. All this shrubbery is getting in my way of vision.

Banned because being next to windows is the leading cause of tooth decay.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I'm using Mac not Windows.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I already know. I can see it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I use mac too, btw.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because awesome fellow Mac User.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for being the mayor of Cannes.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Banned Because I just found out the keyboard shortcut for Bold, Underline, and Italicise.*


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you just won the universe.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because you stalk the basement too much ;p


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because you're one to talk


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because i can't help it, i'm bored.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because we're all bored.
I would hang out in the Museum but.....nobody likes to view my art thread apparently...


----------



## Locket (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for being on level 112 on your MK8 license.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for not being level 112


----------



## Locket (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because nobody levels me up. I am only at a level 2.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I'll try to level you up? :3


----------



## Jaz (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because of table'd sig


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because your :3 is not big enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

jaz banned because NINJA


----------



## Locket (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for replying in every thread in the basement that I go to.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for that blinking cat.


----------



## Locket (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for I dunno\()/


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Banned for replying in every thread in the basement that I go to.



Puh-lease, I *am* The Basement.

I've only ben posting a lot because I've been exceptionally bored this weekend 

Banned for not being able to resist the cuteness.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for being the basement


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite ):<

Your here too XD


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for fighting like a dragon.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for loving anime.

Ban lifted for loving anime.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for changing your signature so often xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because this MIGHT be the final.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I'm happy to see you removed the rude opinion of yourself 
It made me sad when I read it D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because it was true. I put people down..in real life...


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned bc reported1111!!!!!one!!!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for joining on christmas. You're supposed to be playing New Leaf on christmas!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because it was true. I put people down..in real life...



Banned because you don't online D:


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I do sometimes.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for Ninjaing


----------



## f11 (Sep 21, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for joining on christmas. You're supposed to be playing New Leaf on christmas!


omg rip



fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you don't online D:


banned bc abuse of power


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for being loved in the eyebrows. you killed them or made them sad put them down?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because no i ate that cake.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for not having Sparro for your avatar.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I want to change my name.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you shouldn't.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for sass and bossyness. ):<


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I *am* sass. You can't tell people to be something they're not


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because just stahp.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I want to change my name.



Banned because change it to HardyHarHarHar. ;3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because that gif... Are you the Cute Gif god?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because she is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because change it to HardyHarHarHar. ;3



I was going to, I just need some bells...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because get some.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because it is super expensive ):


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because Tom Nook is a jerk.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

@Sparro - Banned because I know right?! There's no way I could save my bells that long. I was lucky one time and got up to 800. Then I spent it all on hybrids xD

sp19047 - Banned for ninjaing me xP


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because lol.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because TBT bells burn a hole in my pocket :T
But on ACNL, I hoard my bells xD


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I have a million bells and I'm not using them for anything..


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I don't  X3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because the island's boring and long.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because it is.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because it's better than grinding for money in the original....
Unless you know that cheat.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because lol.


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> I was going to, I just need some bells...



Banned because you need to start saving up then.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because it's better than grinding for money in the original....
> Unless you know that cheat.



Banned because there was a cheat?? 
Wait, are we talking about WW?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I need a cheat for getting me TBT bells ):

Saving up doesn't work.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I need a cheat for getting me TBT bells ):
> 
> Saving up doesn't work.



Banned because lol I don't think TBT would make a cheat on getting bells xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because gosh darn it.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because gosh darn it.



Banned because yep. You could sell some stuff in the TBT marketplace.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because i'll sell my collectibles..(Cries)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just need a set price..


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because i'll sell my collectibles..(Cries)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I just need a set price..



Banned because try having an auction.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I don't know how to send items to other people..

):


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I don't know either.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because teach meeee!!!


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because teach meeee!!!



Banned because I guess I can help you... -_-


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because parmesan


----------



## LadyVivia (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you're the only one I remember from here.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because i'll start the auction soon.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for cheesy reasons.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for cheesiness.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you ate my baguette.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for false accusations, again.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 21, 2014)

banned because string cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because I wanted to ban Jun for non-creature reasons.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because you need to find your chance.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite ):<


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for not being a siren, the best species


----------



## maepay123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for amazing drawing skills... is that a thing?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned because "skills" aren't things. They are ideas. It's an abstract noun, not a concrete noun.


----------



## Motte (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for being anal.


----------



## Lock (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned cause this thread is getting quite serious.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 21, 2014)

Banned for having Mira.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 22, 2014)

Banned because c a n d y *drools*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Banned because I can.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 22, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I can.



Banned because that does _not _ count.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 22, 2014)

Banned because yes it does.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 22, 2014)

Banned because it shouldn't.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 22, 2014)

banned because swirl ice cream collectable. i dont get why anyone would want one. idk im bad at this.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 22, 2014)

Banned for not realizing how awesome Ice Cream Swirl collectables are.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 22, 2014)

banned for thinking they are. #popsicles4ever.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 22, 2014)

Banned for having May and June birthstones. WANT


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 22, 2014)

banned because panda


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 22, 2014)

Banned for having a broken 3DS


----------



## Locket (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for uhhh..... Rainbows? I'm tired, goodnight!


----------



## Myst (Sep 23, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Banned for uhhh..... Rainbows? I'm tired, goodnight!



Banned because I'm reading back and some of the bans are just... so ridiculous. omfg.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because you haven't found the truth


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because your 3DS is officially broken D:


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 23, 2014)

Already banned for your ridiculous levels of fuzzitude..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for throwing handcuffs


----------



## koolkat (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for kool avi


----------



## lazuli (Sep 23, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for having May and June birthstones. WANT



i'm selling them for 500TBT+ hahaha.

banned because simple signature. mostly everybody has one with a fancy sig and spoilers and town info and such.


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for herd mentality / not actually reading signatures or clicking links containing town info


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for making me think of fruit


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because fruit.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because fruit lives


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for holding the secret to fruit immortality


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because uh...yeah... I sure do...
_what are you talking about_


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for claiming fruit lives / doesn't die


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because good music taste ^^


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because Easter eggs


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because ice creams


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because dem old Japanese special effects.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because that film is awesome


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for not telling what the movie is called.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

Zero Woman: Red Handcuffs

Banned because laziness


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because it sounds promising.
Also Banned because it's made by the same studio that made Super Sentai and Kamen Rider.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because it is awesome


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because of both your avatar and sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because same reasons


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for being very un-creative when banning people.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because you must be boring


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because you're boring. I try to ban for exciting reasons.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

That is not exciting.

Banned because maasdamer cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm sick of you banning me for something irrelevant to what I'm doing (or banning me because of some item).

I'm ready for anyone to ban me _besides_ Jun.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because gouda cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for not listening to me. Not only I'm expecting anyone but you, but you're still banning me for some kind of cheese or food.

You're making me feel uncomfortable on this thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because grilled cheese


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for being a troll ;p


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for being a grumpy old troll who lives under a bridge.
If I want to come over, I have to solve a riddle.


----------



## Motte (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for assuming this troll would rather have you as a house guest than eat you whole


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm a troll (not a hate filled troll or some troll that enjoys being mean, but a funny troll). Don't forget - Chick-fil-A is selling custard pies.

Ban lifted for banning Jun.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for lifting a ban..


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for quoting your own quotes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because okay..


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because it's true


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because that's great, brah.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because lame dragon


----------



## Capella (Sep 23, 2014)

banned for being a mean husband!!!!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because marriage problems.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned for having marriage problems and not going to McDonald's for their coffee cakes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because in Hong Kong, you can get married in McDonald's.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because did you know McDonald's had a meal called _Fan_tastic (cuz fan means rice in Chinese...hehe)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because you can do that..?






- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because did you know McDonald's had a meal called _Fan_tastic (cuz fan means rice in Chinese...hehe)


Banned, because NINJA'D
Ban lifted because I didn't know that thank you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because I was going to ban Vizionari.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because it was said on JK News.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because this is a serious thread.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because it really isn't..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because my town doesn't have any of your dreamies.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because my dreamies suck.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because I don't know your dreamies.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because my dreamie right now is Lobo.
Best wolf.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because Lobo is in my town.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because naw, it's obviously Wolfgang.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because...

Trololololo!


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because trolololl is old


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 23, 2014)

Banned because YOUR OLD ):
Nah jk.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 23, 2014)

banned because you saying im old is disrespict 2 mi lyf


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because here are the top five banners:

*Myst: Posts 1,177*
Callie: Posts 654
Chimera: Posts 549
Jun: Posts 514
tokayseye: Posts 508


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because you're the top banner


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because you don't know what kana is


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because i do


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> banned because you're the top banner



Banned because I'm the queen of this thread. Check the tags. ;3


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for not banning the above


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because cheese balls


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because magical hand cuffs


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because you changed your username?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for having too many gemstones


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for posting before me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for not knowing how to spell my name.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for having a hard name k


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for thinking that i have a hard name.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for banning me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

D:
banned for being so mean </3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for being so kind <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for thinking that i'm kind.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for thinking that i'm mean


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for not admitting that youre evil when we all know you are.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for interrrupting


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for manipulating other's minds to thinking that i am evil/mean

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jun said:


> banned because cheesecake



double banned for interrupting


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for agreeing with me. lol what


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for disagreeing with me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for saying that i disagreed with you even though i didnt


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for ruining opposite day


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for not telling me it was opposite day </3


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for forgetting that i told you it was opposite day!!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because havarti cheese


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because antartican cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because sussex cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because miley cyrus


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because she sucks


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because SHE DOESNT SUCK


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because goat cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for trying to change the topic away from miley cyrus


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because she is bad


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because miley cyrus cheese


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for having to many cakes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for having a mailbox


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because yolo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because miley cyrus loves you and your trying to make her cheat on u


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because u a lil bltch (says miley) miley cyrus said you had an affair with robin thicke


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for twerking with robin thicke and not inviting miley cyrus


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for getting that totes wrong


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for saying 'totes'


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for saying 'banned'


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because u said it too


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for fighting


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for thinking that we were fighting when we arent fighting. also, miley cyrus


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for being mean 2 koolkat


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for thinking that i was trying to be mean to koolkat when i wasnt trying to. i was just pointing out that we werent fighting


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned 4 being srs


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for robbing me of my sleep time


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned 4 blaming mi waznt even mi folt


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for not agreeing with me n yes its your fault because i was only meant to be on tbt for 5 mins but u kept posting so i kept posting and its. YOUR. FAULT.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for still blaming mi : - ( 

no IZ not mI FOLT oki!?! ???*u folt 4 decide 2 repli & kiip go ing


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned fofr avnn


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned 4 wot


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because i m fallen aslep n u keepi=eng meh awek


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned 4 blaming mi still wen u can alwayz g0 2 slip


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because if i just went to sleep and left u i dont wan tt= u to think i just bleft you


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned becos who would even think dat sleep iz sleep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 24, 2014)

b anned because im so tired i cant even be bothered to fix my mistakes


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned 4 being 2 tired


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for having pink hair.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for being incredibly annoying. How about you stop playing this game. If you're going to continue using cheese types as names, then I recommend that you stop.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because you are too easily offended and probably around the age of fourteen or less.

also, banned because cheese in case TBT eats my posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Jun said:


> banned because you are too easily offended and probably around the age of fourteen or less.
> 
> also, banned because cheese in case TBT eats my posts



Banned because I'm 21 and I don't act like a child.
Ban lifted for no reason.
Banned again because posts are not food.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because you act like a child if you are seriously offended or not.

Banned because string cheese.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because I don't take offense of everything I don't like. I'm just annoyed that you don't have creativity in banning people.

At least your last two posts had something other than cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because I ban for what I want. Also because I'm not gonna take **** from half-grown kids who thinks I'm un-creative.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because yolo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for claiming that you're #1.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for being an apple from 2012


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for not knowing why you should worry

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd >.<


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for being 2 kool 4 skool


----------



## koolkat (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for having awesome avi


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 24, 2014)

banned for having a cute avi


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for having a weird cat avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because gruyere cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned not because of your obsessive habits for banning with cheese, but for being offensive by lying about my age and making false accusations of me. I'm not acting like a child, I'm not a child. I'm just annoyed by you.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

Then gtfo. Lol you are pathetic.

Also banned because cheese analogue


----------



## Fawning (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because you threw handcuffs


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 24, 2014)

banned because candy


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because 1k bells


----------



## Leela (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because you can't sit with us :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because aww no why D:


----------



## Hyperpesta (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for *"ridiculously amazing levels of fuzzitude"*


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because I have been banned for that probably (at least) 6 times now.


----------



## Leela (Sep 24, 2014)

And I was the first :3

Banned because you obviously haven't seen "Mean Girls"  and I'll probably be banned for having seen that film lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for not having any of your dreamies in your town.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because you update your blog a lot. Woah.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because you probably hate bugs, just like everyone else D:


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because I actually like bugs. :>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because I like to update my blog.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because I can't even do that with my tumblr or my TBT blog. 
hwat


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for having a purple user title. Blue is better


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I actually like bugs. :>



Ban lifted because that is so nice


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a purple user title. Blue is better



btw purple was when I had my Tsukiyama avatar (purple). I'm too lazy to buy another otl.

Banned because Hatsune Miku. :>


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because anyone know the best way to find Wendell in a Dream?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for banning Sparkanine. How can he/she continue his/her blog if he/she's banned?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for banning Sparkanine. How can he/she continue his/her blog if he/she's banned?



Banned because fml same.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Bannned because red hair doesn't mix with blue eyes.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because it's 2014, not 2012


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for wings, that's cheating.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Bannned because red hair doesn't mix with blue eyes.


Banned because you're gonna have to tell Supergiant Games that, not me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned for two reasons:

1. I'm not going to talk to any gaming company.
2. You failed to get cheesecake burritos at Burger King.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because you're impossible to ban >_<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because you exploited a weakness (calling me impossible to ban).


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because it is so true.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for two reasons:
> 
> 1. I'm not going to talk to any gaming company.
> 2. You failed to get cheesecake burritos at Burger King.


What are cheesecake burritoes? 

Banned because truu.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because whatever they are, they sound a-maz-ing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because cheesecake burritos don't exist (if they do, you can't get them from Burger King).


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because cheesecake burritos don't exist (if they do, you can't get them from Burger King).



Banned because bummer. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because bummer. :/



Banned because telling food jokes by lying about the existence of foods or joking about amusement park rides are the only ways I troll people.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because telling food jokes by lying about the existence of foods or joking about amusement park rides are the only ways I troll people.


Banned because I'm not sure if that's a form of trolling but I'll roll with it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because it's trolling since it's tricking other people to go somewhere or stay away from somewhere, but only to realize that it's a lie. Telling April fools-esque jokes outside April Fools is trolling.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because okay...
I know what trolling is lol.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because you know what trolling is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because trololo! I worn my trollface mask I got last year while I posted on this thread.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because this is unrelated but I got my music player working again!
Back to laying down and listening to Beyond the Sea and Paint It Black...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because yaaaaay.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Banned because yiss


----------



## Myst (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because you're awesome. ;3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because we're all awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is drawn


----------



## Fawning (Sep 25, 2014)

banned because all of your characters have the same hairstyle


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned for not FAWNING over FAUNA.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 25, 2014)

banned because rainbow road is your favourite road. very hardcore!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because N64 Rainbow Road is best Rainbow Road.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO920gPFW2Y


----------



## koolkat (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned becuase cool story bro


----------



## Fawning (Sep 25, 2014)

banned because pink (but unbanned because of the cat wearing glasses)


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because Game of Thrones!


----------



## koolkat (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned becuase WUT


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because NANI?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because you keep changing your avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because there's just so many good icons from Luna and Artemis....seriously..


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because that's so true.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned for imagination.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because your quotes are boss


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because Artemis.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because why thank you

Got myself a new 3DS, I feel bad for you..


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because GIVE IT TO ME NAO >:U


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because to late; just set it all up.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because I'm lonely without AC:NL ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned beacause you have TBT! DON'T FORGET US ):<


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

banned because DOOD I GOT FRICKIN 4 VILLAGERS THAT COULD SELL FOR FLIPPIN 10MIL EACH AND THEY MIGHT MOVE ;;


----------



## Bandy Andy (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because you probably named your town after a Pokemon

Edit: Never mind, someone beat me to the punch.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned for being bandy.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

Bandy Andy said:


> Banned because you probably named your town after a Pokemon
> 
> Edit: Never mind, someone beat me to the punch.



NINJA'D

banned because plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz i need that 3ds nao


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because then get one.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because go and get a refubished 3DS...they're cheap.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because Sailor Moon.


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 25, 2014)

banned because sailor moon is boss B)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because no, it is Fairy Tail's employee.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because Fairy Tail doesn't have 5 minute fancy trasnformation sequences, unlike SM.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned for eating too much dessert.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned because I NEED MAH FIX MAN


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Banned for buying a stack load of wood.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because we need it.
How else are we going to cook stuff?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because....what.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because.....huh?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because morning/afternoon.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because Good morning to you too!


----------



## koolkat (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because good afternoon


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because over here it's 9:40 AM.
Also, good afternoon to you too...you kool kat you...


----------



## koolkat (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned for not being in the same timzone


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because Pennsylvania has a better timezone than you do.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because EST buddies!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because YAAY!


----------



## koolkat (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned becuase no one here is in GMT ಥ_ಥ


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because they're probably at school or something.
I'm here because they let school out because of a Jewish holiday.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 26, 2014)

I was out for the week becuase I have cold,great for catching up on AC:NL XD


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because true.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because this was dead for 4 hours but it's still on the first page. 
What.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because this is a weekday.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because that's cool brah.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Banned because KOOLSTOWEEBRUH


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because changed avatar. And I love it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned for ridiculous levels of fuzzitude, you warned us in your sig, but warnings aren't enough, add it in a spoiler tag! WAAAAAH! *bans*


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because  you have four 5's in your FC.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned for withering then dying.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because I didn't put it in the tags, Leela did. And she also made me banned for that.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because bugs.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because bugs are cool..
Except Scorpions, spiders, and centipedes...they're jerks.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because YES <3
Thank you


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Ban lifted because you're welcome. ^ v ^


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Ban lifted because cool art ^^ I love Lolly


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Ban lifted because I love Lolly too!
Rooney is still best villager though


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because what does NSFW mean?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because NSFW means porn....that is all...
*AND THEY'RE EVERYWHERE ON TUMBLR EVEN IF THE MATURE CONTENT FILTER IS LOCKED.*


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because riiiight...

So what's it stand for? Nothing, like BDSM? (Correct me if I'm wrong there lol)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because it really means "Not suitable for work".
Also banned because BDSM is a bondage fetish.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because that's weird. Why would they say it's not suitable for work if it's y'know _that_ (not going to type that.)
Also banned because I knew that. I looked it up once, can't remember what it stands for. Probably something stupid.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea....but it's a thing...
Also this is getting awkward very fast, so have a gif of Sylveon.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because lol xD
I didn't think it was awkward, just weird


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because...yeah..


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because you worry too much xD
Also banned because holy cow I am starving *goes to eat*


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned for being starving, bring a coffee and some doritos next time you visit the land of TBT... Starving = Death. Dehydration = Serious Death.   Running and being a ninja around TBT = Being a Ninjaaaaaaa!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because NIIINJAAAAAA


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned for  banning me.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because you are weird


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because we're all weird.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because true. Also banned because I'm going shopping today


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned for calling me weird. But first.. *pulls out torture weapons* Choke pear! *puts in mouth and Fuzzybugs mouth gets destroyed* Owned


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because owned.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for calling me weird. But first.. *pulls out torture weapons* Choke pear! *puts in mouth and Fuzzybugs mouth gets destroyed* Owned



Banned because you made me think of bad things o.o
Also banned because it is unspeakable on here. what the hell is wrong with me


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because this was on page two :00


----------



## koolkat (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because you can hear angels and I just got cole's pic 
It is the first time I got a villagers pic in New leaf ::::DDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned because congrats!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Banned for that Space Dandy Sig...
It makes me sad....it's ending today...:C


----------



## Aradai (Sep 27, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for that Space Dandy Sig...
> It makes me sad....it's ending today...:C


Banned because let's sob together. :'(


----------



## Coach (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because your Avatar picture has red eyes!


----------



## koolkat (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because your a random guy


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because cats.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because cats.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because Luna.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because hello.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because heyo :3


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because good morning guys!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because good morning!


----------



## Coach (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because of a Yoshi licence.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because ew teletubbies XP


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because your hair is blue.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because I have reasons why I should worry.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because Molly!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because Molly is adorable ^_^
If only she would cough up some PWPs... xD


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because Molly is best duck.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because true.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because although Molly is best duck.
Lolly and Margie are best normals. (Kitt too)


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because they both are cute ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for something you said six hours ago - mocking on a song I put in my user title.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for delaying the thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for three spoilers.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for reviving this thread.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because I thought everyone who lives on this thread died


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because we have lives.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for keeping the thread alive.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

@sp19047- Banned because I might believe that, if I didn't see you online all the time. 

You guys will be on here, you just won't be posting on this thread.
Also banned because YEP


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because this thread has been alive for almost a decade.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because yep.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I might believe that, if I didn't see you online all the time.
> 
> You guys will be on here, you just won't be posting on this thread.
> Also banned because YEP


Banned for NINJAAAAAAAAAAAA-ing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for helping out the others post 10 posts per minute combined.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because yep.



Banned because how dare you use my line

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for helping out the others post 10 posts per minute combined.



Banned because that didn't make any sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Banned for NINJAAAAAAAAAAAA-ing



Banned because you know you love it


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because too bad.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because nothing makes sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Banned because too bad.



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because hah, Jesus hands XD


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because SNIP SNIP


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because I go to clean up the kitchen and this thread has already died again


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for letting this thread die.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because it's not my fault!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because I am so bored


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because that's great brah.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because koolstorybro


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because it's not fun being bored (obviously)


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for being captain obvious


----------



## Jawile (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because that's great, brah.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because all the RPers just stopped in


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because all the RPers just stopped in



Banned because I know.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm jealous. I saw that new RP thread Beary made about the Pirate thing and I wanted to join but there's already 300 some pages O.O


----------



## Myst (Sep 28, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I'm jealous. I saw that new RP thread Beary made about the Pirate thing and I wanted to join but there's already 300 some pages O.O



Banned because I dare you to read it all and catch up. ;D


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because LOL


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

@Myst - Banned because no way, I haven't even read any of the 2nd RP... I am so screwed >_<

@Sparro - Banned because dang it. You ninja'd me


----------



## sylveons (Sep 28, 2014)

banned because i double-dog-DARE you fuzzybug.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned because I suck at RPing


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

sylveons said:


> banned because i double-dog-DARE you fuzzybug.



Banned because you joined their RP, too?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Banned because I suck at RPing



Banned because c'mon, you can't be that bad.


----------



## sylveons (Sep 28, 2014)

banned because i didn't actually join, there's 300+ pages


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 28, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because c'mon, you can't be that bad.


Banned because yes, I am that bad at it....


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 28, 2014)

sylveons said:


> banned because i didn't actually join, there's 300+ pages



Oh & I knew that. I want to read it, but I never have time >_< If only it were in chapters, so I could keep track lol xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Banned because yes, I am that bad at it....



Banned because how come?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned for delaying the thread again.
Also, just for those in-character moments, I really suck at those in RP's.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because ahh, I see. I like them, but they take over my life >_<

Also banned because HOLY CRAP you delayed the thread. That's like... *counts* 17 hours!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm back from school!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because welcome back!


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 29, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because i'm back from school!



Banned because congrats! I just watched House on Haunted Hill. 

DANG IT. Ninja'd.

@sp19047- banned for welcoming someone back


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm going to a ravine to study something important tomorrow X3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because...oh...sounds...fun...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because i'll be sampling and testing water, then later i'll be cleaning it out ;D


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because eww... Does that mean you have to drink the dirty water and _then_ purify it?


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because aw hell naw.

I'm sampling it in a cup, testing it's heat levels with EQUIPMENT, doing some other crap,

and I won't be drinking it. It's creek water, anyway.


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 29, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because aw hell naw.
> 
> I'm sampling it in a cup, testing it's heat levels with EQUIPMENT, doing some other crap,
> 
> and I won't be drinking it. It's creek water, anyway.



Banned because lol XD "aw hell naw" & "doing some other crap" *laughing*

Oh, I guess creek water can't be all _that_ bad.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 29, 2014)

banned for having more than one cake. this is a trying time after coach bought all the cakes. it is difficult on everyone. why


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 29, 2014)

Banned because I sold my cake X3


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 29, 2014)

@cosmonaut - Banned because someone gave me both 

@Sparro - banned because you ninja'd me.


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because you were ninja'd.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

banned because you type in a blue that i don't like because it tastes like blueberries.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for playing pokemon


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

BANNED FOR BANNING ME FOR PLAYING POKEMON.
(and also that gif in your sig because it tastes like sour fruit and punched me in the mouth.)


----------



## koolkat (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for eating my sig D:


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

banned because i'm tasting it, not eating it. (synesthesia)


----------



## koolkat (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because thats awesome!


----------



## lazuli (Sep 30, 2014)

banned because your avatar should have cooler shades to be truly cool.


----------



## koolkat (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because
 __   _   _____  
|  \ | | /  _  \ 
|   \| | | | | | 
| |\   | | | | | 
| | \  | | |_| | 
|_|  \_| \___/


----------



## azukitan (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because you're 2 kool 4 skool


----------



## koolkat (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because you have a kool sig!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for also having a kool sig.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because no betalgeusians allowed


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because aw.....


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for being forced to say aw.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because pluto isn't a planet anymore and its somehow your fault


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because you make me facepalm.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because u make me laugh


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because I feel good about myself now.

*Smiles sarcastically*


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for being sarcastic.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

BANNED FOR HAVING A SWAGGY HAT


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for all caps.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for not all caps.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Granted for being a hypocrite.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for that sig.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned because do you like the quotes?


----------



## heichou (Sep 30, 2014)

ninja'd

banned because of your town name,, altARIA IS MY FavOURITE POKEMON


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## heichou (Sep 30, 2014)

banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Banned for pointing out what I pointed out.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

ninja'd

banned for city sig


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for no sig.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 1, 2014)

banned for having a proboards.


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for being an avid Pokemon fan.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for beckoning me into the darkness


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for such a cute avatar.


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for liking what I'm going to assume is Hetalia.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because you have tons of bells (at least to me that's a ton, since I let them burn a hole in my pocket lol)


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you have tons of bells (at least to me that's a ton, since I let them burn a hole in my pocket lol)


I just dropped 300 on a villager actually X) Besides that, I'm always close to spending them!

Banned because that fox is dangerously close to getting eaten.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because true XD I didn't even realize that till you said that XD

Yea, all I do is spend my bells lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because..

GIMME ALL DEM BELLS XD


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for... Being cowman2000


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for smuggling illegal kittens into mexico


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because Motte did that? O.O


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because yeah I did it, and I'd do it again if it wasn't for that pesky Beleated_Media.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because he's the cop of kittens


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because..

No one suspected the real culprit..


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because *gasp*! You did it?!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because *Gasps and runs*

YOU'LL NEVER CATCH ME, NEVVVVAAAAA


----------



## Motte (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because my cover has been blown... I tried to protect my loved ones~!


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for that statue.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because I'M SORRY MOTTE


----------



## Puffy (Oct 1, 2014)

banned for DRAGONS


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for helping me smuggle the kittens.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for doing that in the first place.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned for the avatar animation.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

Banned because Usagi.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned because Space Dandy


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

banned for not being land forme.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned for recently getting a shiny Bagon.


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned for watching Space Dandy before I did


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned for that sig.


----------



## Motte (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned for not appreciating art


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned because I do appreciate fine art....I have an art thread for that....


----------



## lazuli (Oct 2, 2014)

banned for not even buying your own collectable.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned for being lucky with pokemans.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned because your town needs more Bluebear.


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because this thread died for five hours.


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned, because forcing that rabbit to sit there and blow a pinwheel nonstop is animal cruelty


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because the rabbit chose to sit there. ;3


----------



## SockMonster (Oct 3, 2014)

Then, banned because you have two ice creams and I don't have any D,:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

banned for having a small avatar


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 3, 2014)

banned for always having Stitch avatars


----------



## Kaboombo (Oct 3, 2014)

banned for loving espeon too much


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

banned for having 4 cakes. this is a trying time for all


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for having pronouns in your NNID slot.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 3, 2014)

banned because where else am i gon put them. not my signature thats what. also banned for having a picture in your sig that i cant see.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because I think this thread is d y i n g D:


----------



## koolkat (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for saying that :OOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for extensive usage of the 'O' key.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for that falling and unclothed man in your sig XD


----------



## Motte (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for being the 100th person to ban me for my beautiful signature-man ;(


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because lol XD Ya gotta admit though- you see that and you're like _what_  XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because of your levels of fuzzitude


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because you don't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because the avatar you got came out of the films of Disney from the decade they are at their worst (2000-2008).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because you said a statement that I don't even care about.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for carelessness.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for cowman


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for not being able to come it with new material; everyone say's that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because how dare you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because you dared me.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because HOW DAAAAAAAAAAAAAARE YOOOOU...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned because I can.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because orange


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because I forgot I had that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because your signature is outdated


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Ban lifted for Stitch <3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ban placed for that fox chasing its own tail.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for no Wolfgang.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for that Kid Icarus gif.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because I'm attempting (keyword there) to design Luka's Kimono on ACNL
I see now why no one has made it yet...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for not looking at your "Ask Me" thread.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because your sig. looks awkward rn.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 4, 2014)

banned because the cat is gone.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for not caring.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 4, 2014)

banned because I didn't ask.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> banned because I didn't ask.



Banned because I didn't answer.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because no one knows how to solve your riddle!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because there was no riddle.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because when you got Ninja'd, you actually put in a reason on why you edited.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because the riddles are found in tokay's sig.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because i'm not showing a riddle


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 4, 2014)

banned because whoops.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> banned because whoops.



Banned for that Espeon


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for dem riddle solving skills.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because uh...
QUICK! Look over there! *points* *you are distracted, not noticing that I couldn't think of a ban*


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because I didn't look.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because uh...
> QUICK! Look over there! *points* *you are distracted, not noticing that I couldn't think of a ban*



Banned bec- wait what? *turns to look where you pointed*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Banned because I didn't look.



Banned because c'mon, you did, don't lie ;P


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for getting ninja'd.



Banned for not realizing that that's why quotes are so useful.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for falling for my scheme


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for giving yourself away XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because damn... XD
Also banned because I can't design bows on dresses in NL to save my life >_<'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 4, 2014)

Bannes because I'm too lazy to edit my post.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because you did anyhow though XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Baned because lol.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because I need serious help


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because I can't help..


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I can't help..



Banned because thou must!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

banned because I can't.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because I can't help..



Banned because thou *must*!


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

@Sparro - Banned because why not?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because, for the last time, I *can't!*


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because, for the last time, I *can't!*



Banned because WHY


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Because. I just can't.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because that isn't nice.
Ya didn't even ask _what_ I needed help _with_!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because it's because i'm busy.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because it's because i'm busy.



Banned for being selfish ;P


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

@HardyHarHarHar - Banned because ya didn't even ask what I needed help with...
I'd help you if you needed something

You probably couldn't anyway~


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because i'm not joking, if I was to help you I would be multitasking, and studies show that multitasking doesn't mean your working twice as hard, but instead you'd be doing a half-ass job.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because okay

Also banned because um pizza?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because what?


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because you changed your username


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because what?


Banned because I needed to clear the air


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for eating too much dessert.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because I didn't eat that much...


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for denying my try at getting this thread to be proper  again.


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for denying my try at getting this thread to be proper  again.



Banned because how have you been lately? Let's start a conversation in this thread


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for denying my request..again..


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because this thread is never proper


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because i hate this thread omg


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because why


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for being the coolest guy on this thread.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because thanks, but I'm not a guy XD


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because I rule this thread.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because we know, Oh Queen Myst. The tags tell us so.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because meow


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because kitties <3


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because meow



Banned because Stitch likely has a concussion by now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> Banned because kitties <3



Banned because... foxes... idk


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because do you have an ask thread?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because fuzzy


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned because u changed ur sig


----------



## toxapex (Oct 4, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because do you have an ask thread?



Banned because I don't 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because u changed ur sig



Banned because I didn't see the old one


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for post-merging.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for leading me into the darkness.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for following the whispers. ;3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for hearing the lost voices.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

Banned for username change.

How did you earn enough bells for it?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for asking.

I asked someone for some


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for asking someone for some happiness.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for not doing so.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for having a celebrity's name in your user ID.

Banned lifted since that celebrity isn't the worst celebrity ever.

Banned again for having birthstones that don't match your birthday.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for not letting me bother.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because sniped.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because that's great.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for not opening the spoiler.



Spoiler



Banned for opening the spoiler!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for banning me twice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for changing your username a long time ago.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because it wasn't a long time ago.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because I think I know who you are on GameFAQs.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

BANNENENENENENNED BECAUSE I WANT YOU TOOOO


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because..what?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because I want to ban ellabella


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because sorry.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for apologizing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because haaaaaiiii your back!


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because that I am.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOUR BUNNY BLOWS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because your chibi is wearing a short skirt.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because that can be taken in a very wrong way... >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your chibi is wearing a short skirt.



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for not typing up a post in order to avoid being snipped.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because Isle Hurricane is the best place ever.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because


Banned because just because

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> banned because Isle Hurricane is the best place ever.


Banned for that sig.
Also banned for not being the Izzy from Digimon.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because just because


Exactly


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for not banning someone.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned cuz i have a better sig than you and everyone that ever posted in this thread


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because what does it say?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> banned cuz i have a better sig than you and everyone that ever posted in this thread



zm


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for spotting an easily spottable (Made up a word) sig.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for quoting sparro and not yourself.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because so true :')


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

bannedcuz its not mean anything


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because stahp ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja's...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because no.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for having a pretty chibi in your sig.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because gramma wig


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for having rendered versions of your mayor and mules in your sig.

edit;
banned for having a gibberish sig.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because needo dance


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for being a fan of Total Drama.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

BANNED


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because mud  is earthy


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me again.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because breakable hammer


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

your welcome


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for ninjaing me again.



Banned since the TDI Fan is good at ninja'ing people.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE NINAJAAAA


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because i like stickers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because I don't like Total Drama Island


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for liking stickers.

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for ninja


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because grimmway farms sounds like gramma wig farms


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because you fail to ban me.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because  dominici minaj


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> banned because  dominici minaj



Banned because you got me! (ouch)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because sick as a lady


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because of your signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for not having Margie or Rosie as Dream Villagers.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for having Lolly in your town. She's annoying to me.


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for thinking Lolly is annoying.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because we all know cats are the best <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having Lolly in your town. She's annoying to me.



No.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

banned because this cantaloupe tastes like nail polish remover


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because that is one _huge_ signature...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because your bunny isn't running out of breath


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because your bunny isn't running out of breath



Banned because my bunny's awesome.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because my bunny's awesome.



TRU TRU

banned because true


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because Ri-cona-babe


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because I said so. ;D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because stoosoaoejbjskm


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned for gibberish.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2014)

Banned because I can't think happy or stay happy, at least for now.

I need to go on the same quest the yoshis did in Yoshi's Story.


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for making me think of playing Yoshi's Story again


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for having a cute signature.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for having free art.


----------



## Radda (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for thinking happy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for having a Chowder reference in your name.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for ending your CYOA. You should've done more! ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for ending your CYOA. You should've done more! ;-;



I'm sorry, but I lost interest into GameFAQs since I joined TBT.

Anyway, you're banned since the game requires banning to play.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm sorry, but I lost interest into GameFAQs since I joined TBT.
> 
> Anyway, you're banned since the game requires banning to play.



Banned because restart the CYOA except on TBT? ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because I'm not coming back to GameFAQs unless if I have a guide to write.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because you can always do it here! 

Here, as in TBT!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because I don't know the appropriate forum to create a CYOA.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because I've seen a few CYOA's in The Basement before.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay.

Banned because in my CYOA, Jenny took office.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because I know. I read it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for not answering my question.



Spoiler: Question



Who do you like more? Jenny or Penny


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because I like Jenny more.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because Ruffalo the buffalo was a buffalo that worked at a school.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for being confusing.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because you have 4,023 bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because I like Penny over Jenny.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because who's Jenny?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for not reading my CYOA. Jenny and Penny are two of my human villagers in StarFall. Both of them are in my sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2014)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because not you again.


----------



## Coach (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because Meow


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for eating all of the cakes in the shop.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2014)

banned because you are lol.. wait cheddar cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because you ate all of the cheddar cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2014)

banned because nope i still have cheddar in the fridge


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because I ate all of the cheddar in your fridge.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2014)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because hey jun


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because hi


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for continuation.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for renaming your username.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for being super late.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for being super early.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for telling lies.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because of your username.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because you're supposed to be on full try-hard mode until November.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for having the year 2013 in your GameFAQs ID.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because I made that account in 2013.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because ooh: Facts.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for stating a false fact in that sentence.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned because your username is laughing. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for that pinwheel in your signature.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

Banned for the nice cat avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned for your user title.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned because are you going to make it then?

(CYOA on TBT)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned for being impatient. I will make it someday, but a different CYOA.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned for making me want an apple.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned because I'll be patient. ;3

I know a whole board dedicated to CYOA's to help keep me patient.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for making me want an apple.



Banned for sniping my friend (Myst).


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for sniping my friend (Myst).



Banned because we're friends?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because we're friends?



Banned because you're a murderer


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Banned because you're a murderer



Banned because he isn't.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because he isn't.



Banned because *facepalm* I'm a she...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because *facepalm* I'm a she...



Banned because I didn't know.


----------



## Mango (Oct 8, 2014)

banned for having ice cream collectable


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned for being banned on many wikis on wikia.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I didn't know.



Banned because do I really appear masculine even with a rabbit in my sig?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because do I really appear masculine even with a rabbit in my sig?



Banned because I assume that most forum users are male unless they have a female in their avatar.

This is my 1,000th post.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I assume that most forum users are male unless they have a female in their avatar.
> 
> This is my 1,000th post.



Banned because you should know that there are more females than males on TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should know that there are more females than males on TBT.



Banned because why are there more females on TBT than males?


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because why are there more females on TBT than males?



Banned because this thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because this thread.



Banned because I don't see the answer on this thread. Please don't tell me if it's because Animal Crossing is more girly (I don't think it's that girly at all).


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't see the answer on this thread. Please don't tell me if it's because Animal Crossing is more girly (I don't think it's that girly at all).



Banned because that thread proves more females use TBT. 

I'm not sure why. They just do. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because that thread proves more females use TBT.
> 
> I'm not sure why. They just do. :/



Banned because the female to male ratio of people who comment on my facebook posts exceeds the female to male ratio on TBT.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the female to male ratio of people who comment on my facebook posts exceeds the female to male ratio on TBT.



Banned because I don't know how to explain that... interesting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned because I'm done talking about gender.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm done talking about gender.



Banned because I need to update my CYOA.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I need to update my CYOA.



Banned for talking about CYOAs again.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned for eating apples


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Banned for eating apples



Banned for not eating apples.



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for talking about CYOAs again.



Banned because CYOA's are fun to discuss. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned because yeah.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because yeah.



Banned because do you like them too?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because do you like them too?



Uhh sure ahaha banned because i guess


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Uhh sure ahaha banned because i guess



Banned because you just got a whole lot awesome-r in my eyes!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you just got a whole lot awesome-r in my eyes!



banned because aww bby <3


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because aww bby <3



Banned because you're welcome. ;3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned for not finding your truth.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned because it's your job to find it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned because you creep into the darkness


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Banned because you don't have any CYOAs.


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you don't have any CYOAs.



Banned because that was a bit rude...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because it's not rude.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it's not rude.



Banned because true. Depends on how you read it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because true. Depends on how you read it.



I was saying it not to brag, but to point out a fact about someone and banning them for it (i.e. Apple2012 is banned for having Kaylee separated from Jenny and Penny).

Anyway...

Banned for misspelling your name (it should be mist, not myst).


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned for thinking I misspelled my name. 

(It's short for Mystery.)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because you can't find the truth


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned for obtaining all of your dreamies.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## lazuli (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because december birthstone.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because too many ice creams


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because regular cake collectible


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because Ice Creamy Cakey Cake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because there isn't any ice cream cakes.

Stop making me hungry.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because I'm thinking of food now


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because I just ate a Hoagie from Wawa.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because I just ate a banana and you didn't.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because I don't have any Bananas at the moment.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because hoagies


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because kid cat x)


----------



## Leela (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because I'm GMT+11 X)


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because woah that's a lot of female villagers.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 9, 2014)

banned because yes.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because poor Pietro.


----------



## Leela (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned for letting it R.I.P.


----------



## Myst (Oct 9, 2014)

Banned because this thread died for 8+ hours.


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

banned because you need to eat them dwuahhh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2014)

Banned because the easiest thing I can remember you by is your chibi.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 10, 2014)

Banned because your charas all have the same hairstyle.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 10, 2014)

Banned because I like the ponytail hair.

This message was posted at 1:14 A.M. in my time zone on a school night.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

Banned because stars don't fall

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's all I could think of


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 10, 2014)

Banned for decade old Disney reference.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

banned because unicorns and rainbows


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

banned because


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 10, 2014)

banned because jealous


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2014)

banned because peppermint candy


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because you have a lot of items.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned for bumping this thread


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because if it wasn't me, who else would have? ;D


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned for that really cute signature.


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because I feel like there are too many "ask me" threads right now and i'm taking it out on you pahahaha


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned for taking it out on me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because joined 8 days ago.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned for having two names that rhyme. (ella and bella idk)


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned for having a yummy username.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because of following whispers into the darkness and for being a serial killer.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because you're online right now.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because of excessive pinwheel blowing.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because small avatar


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because gif avatar. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

banned because gif bunny C:


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because doesn't give love to the almighty Chocobo.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because huh?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

banned because of your confusion


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar to something even cuter than before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

banned because aww<3 i luv ur kitty avatars too


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned for being too cute. ^^"


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2014)

banned for being just cute enough


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

Banned because I'm just average? Not super cute? lmfao

Thanks! heh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for banning ;o


----------



## Myst (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because strong word ;o


----------



## Leela (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for no use of the strong words. Those words are _weak._


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

banned because I'm not weak... no...


----------



## toxapex (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for being strong... also for blue text.


----------



## Naiad (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for having nice hair


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

banned because you know their hair?


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because Stitch.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2014)

banned because candy


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because eggs.


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because candy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because cake


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned due to excessive rump shaking


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for caring


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

banned for banning


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

banned bannedd baNneDD bndedd no reason just banned


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for abusing power


----------



## Coach (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because of a singular pear


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for eating all of the cakes in the TBT Store.


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for not having a chocolate cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for not having a chocolate cake



Banned for reminding me of how I don't have one.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

banned just because.


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because of intensity.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because of your sig. I don't like that process.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned for not worrying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm resistant.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

banned because cherry


----------



## DeadJo (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because twerking and all butt jiggling is illegal, even in gifs.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

banned because untrustworthy?


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 13, 2014)

banned because your signature is too pretty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

banned because aww ty <3


----------



## amarylis.panda (Oct 13, 2014)

banned because stitch and you're welcome


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

banned because you jointed yesterday C: welcome


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for newbie discrimination


----------



## Aradai (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because Hilda!


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for having a pretty sig.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because aww thanks!


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because because.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 13, 2014)

banned for not having a cool custom domain for tumblr :v


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because I don't have a tumblr


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because Tumblr is awesome!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because I would avoid Tumbler at all costs


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because Tumblr wouldn't avoid _you_ :'(


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for Pumpkaboo.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for having spoiler-ception in your sig.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because shooting the moon is a bad idea.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for having two cake collectibles.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for only having 1 cake.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for having an unknown amount of cake


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because I don't know you.


----------



## matt (Oct 13, 2014)

banned for having a sexual signature


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for not having a sexual signature.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for having sexy hair.


----------



## Otasira (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for shooting at the moon.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because everyone says that in literally every thread I post in.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for shooting for the moon again


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for liking coraline.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because Coraline was a great movie.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because yes it was.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for agreeing with someone


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned for having Rudy and Punchy in your town.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2014)

wait does that mean Bob can stay xD

Banned for having all your sig pics in spoilers


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 13, 2014)

Zane said:


> wait does that mean Bob can stay xD
> 
> Banned for having all your sig pics in spoilers


All of them can stay.

Banned because space.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

Banned because you have lots of numbers in your username.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because you have an apple in your avatar.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for naming yourself Apple with no probable cause or reason, welcome 2 the dictatorship.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I hate dictatorships. I prefer very Christian, but libertarian societies.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because the Four Kings CYOA is back!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because the Four Kings CYOA is back!



Banned because I'm done with GameFAQs. My lost in interest in GameFAQs killed my CYOA.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm done with GameFAQs. My lost in interest in GameFAQs killed my CYOA.



Banned because it's not on gamefaqs anymore. 

I'm also done with gamefaqs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for quitting GameFAQs. I hope that one troll didn't push you off.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for quitting GameFAQs. I hope that one troll didn't push you off.



Banned because it got too slow tbh. :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it got too slow tbh. :/



Well that troll didn't make me quit GameFAQs for good. But...

Banned for not telling me where the new CYOA is.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Well that troll didn't make me quit GameFAQs for good. But...
> 
> Banned for not telling me where the new CYOA is.



Banned because it's right here. ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I'm not a member of that site yet.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm not a member of that site yet.



Banned because CYOA's there are _way_ more alive than gamefaqs.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 14, 2014)

banned for making use of that 150x100 avatar


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for not getting any new shinies recently


----------



## lazuli (Oct 14, 2014)

banned because it is a struggle ok. I'M BREEDING A MAISON SINGLES TEAM AND CHANSEY IS BEING DIFFICULT
also banned for having a clever pumpkaboo signature


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

banned for not being a astronaut


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because ice cream.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because you have a Japan collectible.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because feathers


----------



## Dandie (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because pickles.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for owning 3 foods.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for reminding me of Taylor swift


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for owning a crap-load of ores.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for reminding me of Taylor swift


Banned for mentioning pop singers.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because you changed your avatar again.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bannedbecauseyou


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

banned because you what?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I don't have Pekoe in my town.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because you should.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because my town is my town, and I can do whatever I want.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

banned because YAS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because mini-skirts are out of style.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because it's a Japanese-thing now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because it's not an American thing.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because of freedom.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because Pekoe is the first thing that comes to mind when I see you post.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for thinking of Pekoe before Espeon.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

banned because r.i.p. Space Dandy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for thinking of Pekoe before Espeon.



Banned because I'm more focused on avatars rather than sigs (except for ellabella12345).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> banned because choco cake
> 
> did it for u zane ahaha



Banned for sniping me. I was supposed to ban sp19047.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for not banning me in time.
YOU'RE TOO SLOW


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I was very fast, but sparkanine came in too fast.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I was very fast, but sparkanine came in too fast.


banned because kekekekekeke


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because it's not funny.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because





*KU...KU..KU..*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for helping sparkanine embarrass me.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because...
what


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for not getting the SGT. Frog joke.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for not telling me about Oliver & Company.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for not getting the SGT. Frog joke.


O right lmao sorry.
Banne because im an uncultured swine tbh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> O right lmao sorry.
> Banne because im an uncultured swine tbh.



Banned for ignoring me.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for calling yourself an uncultured swine, even though you're really not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for ignoring me.


Banned, because I have honestly nothing to say. :c
FORGIVE ME BROTHA


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I'm banning sparkanine for ignoring me when I banned her.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because >:T i have nothing to ban you for


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what ">:T" means.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't know what ">:T" means.


Banned because if you look at a 90 degree angle it looks like an angry face.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Then banned for being angry at me.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Then banned for being angry at me.


Banned because I meant to say grumpy but ok.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay.

Banned for typing in medium text.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned cuz it's small


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

You are banned!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I banned you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

BaNnEd FoR nOt UsInG aLtErNaTiNg CaPs.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for concealing your post in white font.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

banned for 2012 apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because that is my LBPC username you're mocking on.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because idk what LBPC is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because it's Little Big Planet Central. I was a member for 2.5 years on that Little Big Planet fansite before I joined TBT.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I don't know where the name "vizionari" comes from.

At least you didn't mock on my town name.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for visiting my profile


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't know where the name "vizionari" comes from.
> 
> At least you didn't mock on my town name.



Banned because my sister came up with that name, she used this account before letting me use it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Banned for visiting my profile



Banned for having Poppy >w<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned for stealing your sister's account.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Banned because I never stole her account.


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because you're online right now.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 15, 2014)

banned because swirl collectible UGH


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

banned because you're really spoopy 0-0


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for being 2spooky4me


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for being 2spooky4me



banned because you're spookier


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because you're too kind


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for not being obsessed with Sayaka Maizono anymore


----------



## koolkat (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for having a small walking person in your sig!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for not being cool cat


----------



## Dandie (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for having all their dreamies.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for having a pear


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because you used to have a lot of pears


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

banned because hello qt


----------



## Dandie (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for having spark in your username.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because iTS CORALINE!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because your username has nothing to do with Coraline.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because....exactly...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because you and I now have the same amount of blog entries.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you and I now have the same amount of blog entries.



Banned because oh right lol. Totally forgot about baewatch 2.0 haha.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for being an electric type Arcanine.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for killing Yoshiki Kishinuma!



Banned because.....what.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

No idea, banned for making me edit my post.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> No idea, banned for making me edit my post.



Banned because yee


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because you never made a comment on the StarFall Press.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you never made a comment on the StarFall Press.


Banned because I'm too dumb to relate to sophisticated topics and I don't play ACNL anymore sorry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for being an apple.



Banned because again lol


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

You ninja'd me. BANNED!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for being a ninja.


This :3


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because uhuhuhu


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja, Apple2012- Wait, no ninja? Ok...


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because ninjas are everywhere.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because I can't think of another reason.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because me neither.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for not playing ACNL anymore.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for still playing acnl.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for acting like a mod the other day.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because cats.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because Meow is best cat.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for when was that?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because all cats are the best.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for being a super cool girl!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because bruh pls you're 100x cooler.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for changing your signature all the time.


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because she has an image randomizer in her sig. ;p


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for teaching her how to be mean to me (reminding me of the chocolate cake collectible).


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for teaching her how to be mean to me (reminding me of the chocolate cake collectible).


banned because choco cake.
sorry its a habit. Youre not that far from 1.3k anyway lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because mmmm....Choco cakey cake.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because ice cream and cakey-cake...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because Ice Creamy Cakey Cake Ice Creamy Cakey Cake Ice Creamy Cakey Cake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for talking about desserts too much.


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because this is Fight Club


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know there was a fight club going on here. :,


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because you seem nice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned because...

CHIMICHANGA! Ha, you guys got chimichanga'd.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 16, 2014)

banned because you had an epic pokemon battle


----------



## lazuli (Oct 16, 2014)

banned for gallade


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for having a recent shiny.


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for using a default avatar


----------



## lazuli (Oct 16, 2014)

banned for togepi egg


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for getting a shiny


----------



## Zane (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for aging (happy birthday!)


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for having an Easter egg


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not being a frizzy bug

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Banned for aging (happy birthday!)



Ty bby


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 16, 2014)

You are banned because you are swinging with that booty on that avatar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because hugging a person with a gas mask


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for obtaining all of your dreamies (yes, I'm still focused on your sig).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

banned for focusing on my sig heaps XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because Ahri has a pretty chibi too. You're not alone.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 16, 2014)

[highlight]banned because hi[/highlight]


----------



## Puffy (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for having 2 tumblrs


----------



## Aradai (Oct 16, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned for having 2 tumblrs



banned because homura


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for those Space Dandy sigs.
I still haven't seen the finale....and I feel bad for it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because you banned another


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for aliens in avatar.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for not worrying.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because I haven't found the truth yet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for mocking on an Oliver and Company song.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I haven't found the truth yet.



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because I did


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because Caroline is better than Pekoe (and Oliver from Oliver & Company is better than Lolly).


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because sniping people is fun.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because sniping people is fun.



Banned because it's not fun to post simultaneously with another.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because it's certainly interesting when it happens.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for not telling me what your favorite part about my CYOA is.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because my favorite part was...

Hm...

I'll tell you tomorrow since it's late right now.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for liking justin.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for being just regular dirty.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for Toad.


----------



## uriri (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for Kid Cat


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because your signature is smiling at me


----------



## lazuli (Oct 17, 2014)

banned for pumpkaboo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2014)

banned because blue molded cheese


----------



## Leela (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for eggs.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for having 27 wows.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for posting


----------



## Leela (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for having no wows.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

banned because FUTURERAMA XD
whats wows?


----------



## Leela (Oct 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> banned because FUTURERAMA XD
> whats wows?



Banned because I thought you forgot about that.

Wows = wows.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because futurama once more


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because Futurama is old


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for not being online right now.


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for having an ask thread :B


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because you should ask me something.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for having a spoiler in signature


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for not opening the spoiler. 



Spoiler



Banned for opening the spoiler.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for ruining my post by posting just before I did.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Banned for ruining my post by posting just before I did.



Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because no you're welcome!..                                                                                  
















































...Into my house


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for that long unnecessary space.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 17, 2014)

banned because summer collectibles


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because it's been a while since you've been around WishyCo.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's been a while since you've been around WishyCo.



Banned because I really should post around there more often.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because I really should post around there more often.



Banned because I started up a murder mystery contest there and I'm adding clues day by day.


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned for murdering.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

Banned because it's a riddle thread with clues not a real murder.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because dun dun duuuun


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because *dramatic music*


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I love your avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for having a taco in your username.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for having annapple in your username


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for not being in a pickle.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for not liking pie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for having a cherry too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for never playing AC online with me.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for sniping me in the other thread just now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for complaining about being sniped.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for not playing ac with me


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for having candy


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because cake.


----------



## Coach (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because no cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I have a larger blog now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Banned because no cake



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned cuz so many people snipping


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because you didn't comment me on how I talk about your chibi when I see you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because you always comment on my chibi (thnkyou x)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Speaking of commenting...

Banned because you never left a comment on any of my blog entries.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I don't read the blogs at all


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for not reading.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I actually do read books. C:


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

banned because marina.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

banned because you didn't know people eat potatoes


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

banned because SO MUCH PINK.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

banned because you don't trust me now ;o


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because aww ;o


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for being cute. ;3


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because you're actually cute.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm not. >////<


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not. >////<



banned because DON'T DENY THE TRUUUUTTTHHH.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for yelling.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

[COLOR="#6600FFF"]Banned because how do you know I'm cute or not...?[/COLOR]

Did you see _it_?


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for yelling.



Banned for sniping me while my computer was loading the post.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> [COLOR="#6600FFF"]Banned because how do you know I'm cute or not...?[/COLOR]
> 
> Did you see _it_?



banned because mayyyyybbbeeeeeee........


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because maaaayyyybeeeeee nawt?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for changing your sig.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I felt like changing it.


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for having feelings


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because FEELINGS DO NOT COMPUTE-*explodes*


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for being a robot.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for having a cute club...
Too bad, I'm no where near where you live. :C


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for having a cute club...
> Too bad, I'm no where near where you live. :C



Banned because it's an online club.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because oh, that's cool. ^ v ^


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because oh, that's cool. ^ v ^



Banned because anyone can join too.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

banned because no


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because your DS code starts w/ 3.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because judge my code


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because you judged mine first.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

banned because lier C;


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because of your ds code starting with 4



Banned because here's the proof.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh yea! i did sorry bby <3



its okxo


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> its okxo



Banned for editing my post.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 18, 2014)

banned because your username is captialised


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because your username is lowercase.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I still haven't found the truth yet.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because keep looking, you'll find it eventually...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I found it!


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because you sure about that?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I think so.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because what do you think it is?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because yes


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because I didn't ask a yes/no question.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

banned because exactly.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because wat


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because you can't spell


----------



## Rykoz (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because Stitch is twerking upside down


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned because people are trying to get me to watch hunter x hunter when I dON'T HAVE TIME FOR IT

*cough* Lynn105 and *cough* Sparkanine *cough*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 18, 2014)

Banned for not watching Hunter x hunter


----------



## CR33P (Oct 18, 2014)

just..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

banned for being a creep


----------



## Animalcrossingtrader (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for your cute sig(idk)


----------



## Leela (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for not liking meat sticks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because I see something inappropriate with your post.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 19, 2014)

banned for having only ONE candy.


----------



## caraishere (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for having too many candies


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for having no candy.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for having three items.


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for having no images in ur sig


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because I don't feel like having any.

I like my sig. better this way.


----------



## Coach (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for a blue signature


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for calling out someone xD


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 19, 2014)

^^Banned for calling someone out on calling someone out


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for being a signature maker.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for always referring to Pekoe when you mention me ;o


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because you've been to my town before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

banned because i haven't ;o


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for being a stalker.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for banning someone on my friends list.


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for having friends


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because I can have as many friends as I can.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

banned because your name is apple but you have a cherry collectible


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because cherries are my town fruit.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because my old town name was Apple and I had cherries as my native. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

banned because they're not apples

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because my old town name was Apple and I had cherries as my native. XD



banned because thats pointless XD


----------



## Mango (Oct 19, 2014)

banned for invalid/stupid ban reasons


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because isn't that the point of this thread?


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for asking questions


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for having one too many butts as collectables


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for the super cute sig.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for having a cute tumblr.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because you're too cool.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

banned because spoilers with no names are sins


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for the neon green user title.


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

banned for hating on the neon green user title


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

banned because green is cool B)


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because green is cool B)



Banned because it's been a while!


----------



## Cam1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because happiness


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's been a while!



banned because ahh same ;o

--
NINJA


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for Flareon


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because Pekoe left my town and I blame you.
(not really. lol)


----------



## lazuli (Oct 19, 2014)

banned becua eiim goign to freexze god why si mcdpoonalds so OCLD
im goign to die ina amcdonalds godo blels ameirkca


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for atrocious spelling and grammar.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned because blue.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because blue.



Banned because we missed you!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because we missed you!


Banned because don't 'cha mean "Myst you"?
Haha aww :')


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

banned because i myst you


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 19, 2014)

Banned for being punny


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being punny



Banned for not being punny. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because don't 'cha mean "Myst you"?
> Haha aww :')



Definitely.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for being unjust.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because I am Justice.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because you aren't.


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for never using emoticons


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't have to post them if I don't want to.


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for always replying to ur bans


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for expecting some odd timing.

I miss those times when people ban me for some things related to my signature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

banned because cute avatar


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because cute signature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

banned because thank you <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because thank you too for complimenting on Oliver.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for having cute expressions on your characters' faces


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because Pekoe (again).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because you beat me :c


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because haha yes I do ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for banning ellabella12345


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for  banning you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because mini-skirts are out of style.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because oh well


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm making a reference to what I talk about when I see you.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because of CANDY


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because they are for the apples (they eat candy).


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because I feel like banning someone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for bad reasons to ban.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because that's a badder reason to ban


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because how are you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for improper English.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because how are you?



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome.



Banned because no.


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because yes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because y u no speak nice.


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because this is fun!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because fun is nice.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because Vizion not Vision


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because yellow candy


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because it's Monday.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because I find you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for posting a gif.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 20, 2014)

banned because i dont really like black butler


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for illegal Homestuckisms


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because I love your name


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

banned because your sig and collectables involve sweets
now I want candy.


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for excessive awesomeness


----------



## lazuli (Oct 20, 2014)

banned for chocolate cakes


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because you're definitely ready for Halloween.


----------



## Kisamari (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because that avatar is too cute


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for that anime girl in your avatar.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for excessive awesomeness


pls...
banned because ive never seen you before :0
------
NINJA


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for being a cutie.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for being so near yet out of reach ; ;


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because Julian.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because apples are better than humans.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

banned because yellow candy.


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for being a peach 8^)


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for being EXTRA peachy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for not banning me for what I said last time.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for having an odd number in your collectibles


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because hearts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because 5 collectibles


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because the shinigami don't approve.


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because of that reference which I have yet to understand.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

ur   banned  fr spaming


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for littering


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for having the name of someone I don't like.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned for banning Zane (he banned someone annoying).

Ban lifted for that avatar of yours.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

banned for being hypocritical and ironic.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because your Chinese doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because pls center your sig! ;-;


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm too lazy and don't care about sigs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for being a peanut butter-covered fish.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

banned for banning a fish


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned because I got a new drawing of Kaylee today.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for banning Stitch


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for banning Oliver.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

banned for banning an anime nerd


----------



## Myst (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for hypens in your user title.


----------



## mayorlulu (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for kissing the Japanese guy in your profile picture.


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for using a chibi maker


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

banned because Pietro loves me more


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for daring to dream


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for having Amazing hair


----------



## Myst (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for being new around here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorlulu said:


> Banned for kissing the Japanese guy in your profile picture.



Banned because it's from an anime! >.<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

banned because you're banning


----------



## Myst (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for banning xD


----------



## Myst (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for also being hypocritical.


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for opposing hypocrisy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for banning


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for Ban-ception.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

banned because i said so


----------



## Myst (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for a bad reason for banning.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because 3 of my candy collectibles are gone.


----------



## Myst (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because how?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because some virtual apples in New leaf STOLE THEM! That's 117 TBT Bells wasted! Pesky apples...


----------



## Myst (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because that stinks... :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Yeah, I'll never get them back.

Also, banned for having anime characters in avatar.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for feeeing candy to apples


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for being an Anime-loving nerd.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

ur banned cuz u remind me of daquan


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for being the fox


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

banned for being an anime nerd


----------



## PandaNikita (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for having yellow candy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for having a gold mailbox


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because it's been forever since I was on this thread O.O


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because hyperbole


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because Rosie.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because peach


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because candy.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

banned because dongers


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for being a Fox.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because I don't really care either


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

banned because ayy


----------



## K.K. Fanboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because ayy



Banned for Banning for no reason.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because I think I'm smitten with your avatar...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned due to amazing amounts of fuzzitude


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

banned because computers


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because your made of jelly


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned b/c Wakfu.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

@Beleated_Media Banned because why are you damning BP?


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

banned for **TWO** cakes.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 22, 2014)

Bannd because evil


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because your signature is a breath of fresh air compared to computertrash XD


----------



## Mango (Oct 22, 2014)

banned for having an almostalltext sig


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because yay I thought it was _too_ tall XD


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Oct 22, 2014)

Because potatoes.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because your signature is a breath of fresh air compared to computertrash XD



BANNED BC I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU MEAN. it is the best


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because uh... well... it's funny... but um... it's just a bit scary? XD


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because uh... well... it's funny... but um... it's just a bit scary? XD



scary how
breaking legs on puppies isnt scary
or are the skitties scaring you
are you afraid of skitties

banned for being scared of skitties.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because I can't be afraid of skitties, I don't even know what they are.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 22, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE CAT POKEMON IS. IT IS. a cat. and its ver cute


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because I see...


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because foxes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because I got my candy collectibles back.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for being the hero of time.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for being that one Betelgeusian.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for having an orange


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because I like to let you guys know how I got my candies back.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

banned b/c scarves


----------



## Myst (Oct 22, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned b/c scarves



Banned because it's been so long! XD

and we need to hang out in AC!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's been so long! XD
> 
> and we need to hang out in AC!


banned because it has! :0
idk I rarely play anymore


----------



## Nightray (Oct 22, 2014)

banned for training spiders to eat toast


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Nightray said:


> banned for training spiders to eat toast


banned b/c kingdom hearts


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2014)

banned for selling ur other letter


----------



## Myst (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for so many cool items.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> banned because it has! :0
> idk I rarely play anymore



I rarely play too...

You should come talk with us in the wishyco club more often! ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because I got my candy collectibles back.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for not being a black cat.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because Oliver is the best Disney cat I know.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because Disney is led by a mouse, which scientifically are not as smart as humans(normally).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because Disney is no longer lead by a mouse. It's a huge corporation owned by people.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because corporations suck and I'm a hippy (not really).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm McCarthy 2.0.


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2014)

Censured like McCarthy hahaha


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for not banning anyone.
Also spelling censored wrong...


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because censure is a different thing than censor


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because McCarthy 2.0 fights against both communism and duping.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 23, 2014)

I ban myself for being stupid and reading stuff wrong.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for admitting to failure


----------



## Fjoora (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for Stitch


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because of your signature.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

banned because kaylee jenny and penny are all clones of each other.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because they aren't. One came from the US as the other two came from another country as they are in two different states of the same country.


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because they aren't. One came from the US as the other two came from another country as they are in two different states of the same country.



banned because that doesnt change the fact that they all look like each other (thats what i meant in my original post). banned because they all have AAA eyes and ponytail hairstyle.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 23, 2014)

Ban lifted because yay you changed your signature  *pats on back* good job


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

banned because i love your sig! C:


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

banned because flowers.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

banned because june birthstone


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

banned because of the 14s in your join date


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because spider toast


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

banned b/c you have a user title color but you don't use it r.i.p.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because I don't have it, and I once did...but I screwed up and lost it.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because I don't have it, and I once did...but I screwed up and lost it.



oH WAIT LOL ITS THE ANIMATION I GET THOSE MIXED UP


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 23, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i love your sig! C:



Ban lifted because aww thank you! <3 I made it myself  (not the rose banner/gifs though)


----------



## lazuli (Oct 23, 2014)

banned for no source for miku. where did it come from how did this happen


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 23, 2014)

computertrash said:


> banned for no source for miku. where did it come from how did this happen



Banned because I did not know I needed to provide a source.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because lemons


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for not liking Frozen.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for having something coming soon


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for nfsw fanfics.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm too lazy to think of a reason.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for laziness. That is one of the seven deadly sins.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

banned bc Pengu's sigs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for having pixel gifs in your sig.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

banned b/c red candy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm more interested into people banning me for my avatar, user title, sig, and past activity on this site and not my collectibles or irrelevant things.


----------



## Zane (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for caring about why people ban you


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

banned for being the coolest brah in the gym


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 23, 2014)

banned for being the coolester brah in the gym


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because your not blu cheese!


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because your not blu cheese!



Banned for making a pun that made me laugh.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for being cool about that pun


----------



## Myst (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for being punny. ;3


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because love in that avatar 
(Covers eyes)


----------



## Myst (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for covering your eyes. ;P


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for PDA!!!1111one!


----------



## Myst (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned because lmfao.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 23, 2014)

Banned for banning me!


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for vengefulness


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because I love your name


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for caring about why people ban you



Yeah, I get really tired of people banning me for something simple like that. And I'm really sick of someone saying "banned because cheese" in reply to my posts, as that really annoys me.



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I love your name



Banned because I really don't.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for being rude.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned for being rude.



Banned because on the forum games, I play rude. I try not to be rude on the other forums.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because that is no excuse


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for being a fuzzy bug.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because you know you're jealous.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because quotes


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because can you help me put it like you did in your signature? I can't figure it out... XD


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because can you help me put it like you did in your signature? I can't figure it out... XD



Banned because Sure! Can you link me the thread?


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Banned because Sure! Can you link me the thread?



Ban lifted because Yep 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?228135-Ask-Leela-Anything!/page27
Thanks!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Ban lifted because Yep
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?228135-Ask-Leela-Anything!/page27
> Thanks!



banned because here's the code:


```
[QUOTE="fuzzybug, post: 0"]Do you want to throw a snowman down five flights of stairs?[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE="Leela, post: 0"]It depends. If the stairs are steep, yes. If it's a spiral staircase, definitely yes.[/QUOTE]
```
And one without the link to the thread:

```
[QUOTE=fuzzybug]Do you want to throw a snowman down five flights of stairs?[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE=Leela]It depends. If the stairs are steep, yes. If it's a spiral staircase, definitely yes.[/QUOTE]
```


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because here's the code:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Ban lifted because _you are amazing_ Thank you so much


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because no prob!


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because red candy


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because two cakes.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because one's from you


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because ohh right!


----------



## Coach (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because only one fruit


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for 2 red candies D:<


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for no candy :'(


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to buy a yellow one. RIGHT NOW! *puts foot down*


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because you should.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because I did


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because yaaaay


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because I finally spent some bells *does a dance* Crap... I spent almost 2mil today on NL XD


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for doing what you said you were gonna *applause*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because your old name is like pumpkin


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned due to that strawberry ice cream in your sig makes me hungry


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because roses


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because you make no sense


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because you make no sense



banned because of the roses in your sig...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because EXACTLY


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for feigning comprehension


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because you have a weird looking egg...


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because almost 6,800 posts.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because I feel happy and annoyed at the same time...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for FIVE NIGHTS THE FREDDY


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because 5 cakes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because 2 cakes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned for having Tia ;-;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because i want to eat peanut butter


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 24, 2014)

Banned because you make Stitch make a suggestive pose.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 24, 2014)

banned because my family buys crunchy peanut butter and not smooth​


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

banned for animal crossing movie avatar ;o


----------



## NightWings (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for having 4000 FREAKING TBT LIKE WHAT


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for amazement
Also banned for being up at 5:30am in my time [EST]


----------



## Aradai (Oct 25, 2014)

banned because so much color in your sig


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for having too many sigs.


----------



## Zane (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned because this thread is on page 2.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for reviving it.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for wanting to demolish a nINE-YEAR-OLD TBT ARTIFACT


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for not knowing my inside jokes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for being too obscure.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for having 4 yellow candies and 1 red candy


----------



## Cou (Oct 25, 2014)

banned for cute username


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Banned for having a hard-to-see avatar.


----------



## Cou (Oct 25, 2014)

banned for four yellow candies


----------



## Nightray (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for having a great sig made by Thunder


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for joining in 2008.


----------



## Cou (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for having 800 bells


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for joining 1 day before my birthday last year.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because Robin


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for possibility for it being lethal


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because "stuff"


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because you have no valid reason of banning me.


----------



## en_1gma (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for

ITS NO USE!!!!!!!!!!!111!!11!1


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for having an underscore in your name.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for having way to many candies and oranges with out sharing any


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because Punchy <3


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because long time, no see!


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because ditto! I've been grounded for 2 weeks... >_<

Finally not grounded


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because yay that you're not grounded anymore!


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because celebrate!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because you're free!


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because chibis


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because red candy :O


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because yellow candy :00


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because I want your red candy D;


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because where have you been hiding? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I want your red candy D;



Banned for sniping me. -.-


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because this story you sent me is so good


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because injured snowmen


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because huh?


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

@Sparkanine Banned because XD It's funny though 

@Myst Banned for ninja'ing me...


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because this story you sent me is so good



Banned because yes, it is! 

You should read some of the others if you want to as well. hehe

(I have one too on there.  )


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I'll be reading these at night (probably on my 3DS )


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I'll be reading these at night (probably on my 3DS )



Banned because I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I'm sure I will


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because reading is amazing!


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I know right?  Have you ever read The Scarlett Letter? I just finished it  It was okay. I think I would've liked it better if the characters talked more :/ He wrote too much of things happening, and not about people talking


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I haven't yet! 

I'm reading The Great Gatsby atm and it's so cool!


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I want to read that 

Have you heard of the new Pokemon Art Academy game?


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because no I haven't... >_>

(I've never played Pok?mon...)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because romance.


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because you're having a dream town contest soon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because it takes a while to prepare a contest.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because two birthstones.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because Pokemon in signature <3


----------



## Aradai (Oct 26, 2014)

banned because fox in signature


----------



## Lohad (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because dat face.


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because you joined around the time I did.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I joined really late


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I joined really late



Banned because how's reading going for you?


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because great! 

I'm going to finish that story you sent me probably tonight 

Also~ Am I the only one who's a total QR freak with NL? I mean, I have roughly 55 drafts in my email. ALL with QRs! O.O I hoard them


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for breathing


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for a silly reason for banning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> Banned because great!
> 
> I'm going to finish that story you sent me probably tonight
> 
> Also~ Am I the only one who's a total QR freak with NL? I mean, I have roughly 55 drafts in my email. ALL with QRs! O.O I hoard them



Banned because wo. 

That's a lot.

Btw, that story I sent you is living which means it still is being updated and there'll be more to come as time goes on.


----------



## en_1gma (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for having an anime avatar.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for eating air.


----------



## en_1gma (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for having an anime gif in sig. :]


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for having a problem with anime.


----------



## en_1gma (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for _liking_ anime. ;]


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for making me want to strangle you


----------



## en_1gma (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for having a problem with my problem with anime.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for arguing. You too, Infinity.


----------



## en_1gma (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for accusing two forum users of arguing though they are only chatting about anime through the usage of the two words "banned for".


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because you changed your username, avatar, and sig!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for noticing XD


----------



## en_1gma (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for joining the day after my birthday


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned for noticing XD



Banned because how could I _not_ *notice*? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



en_1gma said:


> banned for joining the day after my birthday



Banned for no sig.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

banned for barely having more tbt then me


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for not giving me all of your TBT.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for not shipping Satoshin x Maggots XD


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because you're an RP'er.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen u rp


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because he or she RP's all the time, well maybe not ALL the time.

The ones I've seen

Continuation of the aftermath
Jade Dagger
Cushion for our hearts


----------



## InfinityFlames (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I have never really taken that much of a look at those RPs.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I didn't either. I just saw their names at the recently posted box.


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I'm a she. ;P


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for being a girl.


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because that's sexist.

Also because you're a girl too. ;P


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because I'm actually a boy. I just like playing female characters.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because..

Oh...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned because all of my characters (who are female) like boys.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for being an apple.


----------



## Cou (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for bloody hand??


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because nobody can tell what RainbowCherry's avatar is. lol


----------



## Cou (Oct 27, 2014)

banned because of your cute username


----------



## Myst (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because your sig is cute.


----------



## Cou (Oct 27, 2014)

banned because you think thunder's work is cute hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

banned because your name reminds me of food...?


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because it's Monday morning


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to do school XP (I'm homeschooled)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

banned because ice creams


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for banning for ice creams rather than cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2014)

banned because parmesan


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because Togepi egg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for banning for ice creams rather than cheese.



Banned because that made me laugh XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned cause I don't like bugs


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned cos you can't tell me you hate butterflies and moths, nor caterpillars.


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because bugs are great, especially the fuzzy ones.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

banned because you have so many sweet collectibles


----------



## koolkat (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for having a cut avi!


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for PINK


----------



## Locket (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because your spoiler that says "may contain injured snowmen" made me laugh.


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for having a canon username


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for putting your username in your sig.


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2014)

you got me there lmao
Banned for having a blog


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for criticizing me for having a blog.


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for not responding well to criticism. B[


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

banned for having pietro


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because it's easier to see your chibi than avatar.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 27, 2014)

banned for not being apple pie!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because apple pies are made of apples that were murdered and tortured.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, banned because I just ate apple pie.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 27, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE I ATE PUMPKIN PIE, NOT APPLE PIE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for eating pumpkin pie rather than apple pie. Also, pumpkin pies are better for Thanksgivings and Christmas rather than Halloween.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned because it was on sale at Costco


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

Banned for buying from stores that sell seasonal items in the wrong months.

Also, banned for constantly ranting about Frozen being successful.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 27, 2014)

banned because you're too nice!


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2014)

banned for complimenting


----------



## Puffy (Oct 28, 2014)

Banned for having a fancy user title


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

banned for joining last year ;o


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Banned for being a cutie patootie.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 28, 2014)

Banned because I love your avatar & signature <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Banned because I want to throw a snowman too


----------



## LucasofLeaftown (Oct 28, 2014)

banned because stitch is way too cute


----------



## Aradai (Oct 28, 2014)

banned because junior member


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 29, 2014)

Banned because jellybeans


----------



## Manazran (Oct 29, 2014)

Banned for being too fuzzy


----------



## RainbowNotes (Oct 29, 2014)

banned for having huge sigs


----------



## Aradai (Oct 29, 2014)

banned for having a cute sig.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 29, 2014)

Banned because so much green candy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 29, 2014)

Banned for having 2 birth stones instead of one.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because you've never read my CYOA. ;-;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

banned because you have so many posts ;o


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you have so many posts ;o



Banned because HardyHarHarHar has more posts than me.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for being a fabulous queen


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Nightray said:


> Banned for being a fabulous queen



Banned because you know it! ;3


----------



## Zane (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for choosing your own adventure


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for not choosing your own adventure.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because I need cookies and chocolate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for making fun of a Frozen song in your sig.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because cheese 

& lol XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for impersonating Jun.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because I love you


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

banned due to banning banners


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because ditto


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because I hate math D:<


----------



## Aradai (Oct 30, 2014)

banned because hello!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because hi.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because there's only one day left to send in a guess.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for romance


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Ban for advertsing wishythestarco forums in your sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> Banned for romance



Banned because I was supposed to ban Myst, not you.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because there's only one day left to send in a guess.



Banned because DAMN IT

I think I have a lead..


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because apple posted 2 minutes after Myst post


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for sniping me earlier.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Ban for advertsing wishythestarco forums in your sig.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you were sniped.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you were sniped.



Banned for not being on my friends list.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 30, 2014)

banned b/c you have a pengu sig


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not being on my friends list.



Banned because let's be friends. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> banned b/c you have a pengu sig



Banned because you haven't been around much!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because let's be friends. ;3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for post merging.

Ban lifted for adding me.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 30, 2014)

banned for having a new friend


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for not having a blue candy.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not having a blue candy.


banned because i missed out on the restocks </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because I forgot to grant you a superpower of time stopping.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for banning another


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because you should center your sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because not all of your sig is in blue.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned for the Star Fall Press.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because StarFall is in one word, not two.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because I have links in my sig as well. :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what your hair color is.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Banned because what does my hair color have to do with anything?

btw, I don't know what my hair color is either. X'D

(It's like a weird hybrid of brown/black. lmfao)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what does my hair color have to do with anything?
> 
> btw, I don't know what my hair color is either. X'D
> 
> (It's like a weird hybrid of brown/black. lmfao)



Banned because I assume you were brunette based on your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I assume you were brunette based on your avatar.



Banned because your assumption is somewhat correct. lmfao


----------



## toxapex (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned because I feel like it's probably a more twizzler-ish color... hmmm...


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for coming back to this thread. ;P


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for having nature in your avatar.


----------



## BlueeCookie (Oct 31, 2014)

banned for having tumblr in your signature


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned because it's too early for me. >.<


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned because I need TBT so badly for the restock XP


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for not being cursed.


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for being cursed

you'll die soon i swear


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm no longer cursed.


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm bored and just posted a CYOA update.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for posting about group updates.


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for thinking CYOA is a group. CYOA is an interactive story. ;3


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for being dead like me ~spoopy~


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned because high five! We're both cursed. X'D


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 31, 2014)

You're banned because you are cursed.


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for not being cursed.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 31, 2014)

Banned for hyprocrisy.

Nvm.Please don't give me the dark candy!D:


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> Banned for hyprocrisy.
> 
> Nvm.Please don't give me the dark candy!D:



Banned because I already gave it to someone. Don't worry.


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for being cursed.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

banned because sweets


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for only having 1 peach.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I was cursed double- I made a thread and 2 people gave me one XD

I didn't enjoy it- I couldn't even post!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for being cursed.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I um... *QUICK, LOOK OVER THERE!*


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for making a distraction...that failed miserably.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because most people fall for it. <


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for having an Ice Cream Swirl and Popsicle collectibles..  I want themmm~


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because maybe I'd trade you...


----------



## Leela (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because that is a very bad reason for banning someone


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because lets see you do any better 

~BURN~


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I can do better.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for having tom as a villager  I want himmm~


----------



## Leela (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for having the June birthstone, which I really want! I'll never get one, of course, I have very underwhelming collectibles lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I'm free from the curse!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because we all have underwhelming collectables.

Except the popsicle, that's awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm free from the curse!


Banned because congrats!


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

banned for having more than 1k+ bells


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I'm selling my collectibles right now.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for only having 30.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for posting a false case.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for posting a false case.



Banned because my CYOA's tie is finally broken!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because inaccurate reason


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because it's a free country and I can say whatever I want! lmfao


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea what just happened


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I don't either.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because... NOTHING


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned! because your reason has been denied! There is everything in nothing


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because is everything in nothing?


----------



## Vanillaton (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned! because you do not know the correct date!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for not being hyped for a Wii U and 3DS game.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

banned because you can't wait for the bloodbath that is November 21st.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because you have candy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I do too


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because you only have 9 items. You should get a 10th. XD


----------



## Aradai (Nov 1, 2014)

banned because geez, you two sure wanna get crushed.

__________
Banned because ninja </3


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'd. lmfao


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because trash.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because trash.



Banned because huh?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for assuming I have enough money to buy another.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for assuming I have enough money to buy another.



Banned because _good luck..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I hate it when you say that ._.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because why?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because it reminds me of "The Island" cyoa game thing XD


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because _The Island_ is a fun CYOA!

Btw, since the gfaqs thread for it died, you can find it right here if you ever want to replay it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I don't. Too much frustration.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because I don't. Too much frustration.



Banned because Blue and I edited it. It's easier now. 

_Good luck... teehee..._


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

BAnned because I feel as if that is a lie.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> BAnned because I feel as if that is a lie.



Banned because it's not... _or is it?_


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because that bunny isn't out of breath yet


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for not-even-in-a-pickle


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

banned for tipping over _the _scales


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because hey there!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 1, 2014)

banned because haiii C:


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because wussup?


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because how's it going?


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for being mysterious.

see what i did there


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because it's going pretty good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn ninja's.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because you don't have your magic hands right now. lmfao


----------



## Locket (Nov 1, 2014)

Bannedvfor spelling mist wrong


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for namig yourself after a Teem Titan character.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because Zant.


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned for Artemis


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because your name is "Oᴢʏᴍᴀɴᴅɪᴀs"


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2014)

Banned because I met a traveller from an antique land
Who said: "Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stand in the desert. Near them, on the sand,
Half sunk, a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command,
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
The hand that mocked them and the heart that fed:
And on the pedestal these words appear:
'My name is Ozymandias, king of kings:
Look on my works, ye Mighty, and despair!'
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
Of that colossal wreck, boundless and bare
The lone and level sands stretch far away."

and also banned b/c i wanna fite u in smash bros


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for making a PC adventure game out of your reason.
Also, later it's midnight over here.


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because I didn't realize you have the 3ds version lol i can't play until the Wii U one is out D:
ok i'll stop banning you now kekeke


----------



## Manazran (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because your former name's Pumpki


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for not tipping the scales.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for not being
*THE ONE MISS SAILOR MOON*


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because *FOOL, ARTEMIS IS CLEARLY BETTER THAN THAT MISS SAILOR MOON*


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because I hate sailor moon


----------



## matt (Nov 2, 2014)

banned for har harring


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for banning him for laughing.


----------



## Praesilith (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for having a Popsicle in your pocket (it's illegal in some places apparently)


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because not for long. I'm selling it rn.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for sales pitches.


----------



## Praesilith (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for having a weapon (as profile photo)


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for editing your post. ;3


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for _not_ editing your post.


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for using italics.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for smiley faces.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for having 4 Hars in your username


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for not making babies with Chrome. (NINJA'D DAMNIT)


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for not being ninja'd.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ban lifted because that makes me a hypocrite.


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because lmfao.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for laughing. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because you banned me for laughing


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for thinking laughing is tolerable around here.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for think laughing is not allowed here o.o


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for being surprised. X'D


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because I can't come up with a good reason.


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because bloody axe.


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for selling ur ice creams


----------



## Aradai (Nov 2, 2014)

banned b/c dist


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because hammer.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 2, 2014)

banned because you own my birthstone


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for excessive amount of ice cream.


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for having an outdated signature


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 2, 2014)

banned for having a name that begins with Z.
people with names that begin with Z are basic.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because you annoy me a bit.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because you annoy me a lot.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for a ****ty user title.


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2014)

banned 4 swearing


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because my CYOA is still tied. >.<


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned because I can't help


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because I can't help



Banned because why?


----------



## Zane (Nov 2, 2014)

Banned for asking questions


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for being a conductordist.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned cause this forum has too many ask me threads for some reason!


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because you have Nibbles. My arch nemesis.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for making enemies with Nibbles.


----------



## Goth (Nov 3, 2014)

banned for having a dark avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for claiming that you're a cat when you have a dog in your avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And where is the girl with a pretty chibi in her signature?


----------



## Leela (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for claiming that you're an apple when you have a cat in your avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for claiming that you're Leela when your avatar looks like Eilonwy (even when you drawn it yourself).


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because I've been watching The Flash and now I'm really excited


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what that is.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because you don't know what that is!


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because you have a pokeball collectible


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because you have a blue candy!


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because you have a lot of TBT bells and i don't


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for being poor


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because you have an egg


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for being poor



banned for having so many choco cakes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

banned for that blue candy


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because you are always nice <3


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for having 2 yellow candy's


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 3, 2014)

banned for having summer collectibles


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> banned for having summer collectibles



Banned for having Ancient lantern and Dusty scroll


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because ice creams


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> banned because ice creams



Banned because cherry


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because fish


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

Jun said:


> banned because fish



wat...

Banned because chips


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

sej means pollock/coalfish in swedish

banned because creepy eyes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because banned.

Ban lifted for having better avatar and signature than usual.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because your avatar isn't that groovy.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because twin ladies in signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because noire and uni are mai waifus


----------



## Aradai (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because explosions.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because baewatch 2.0


----------



## Aradai (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because two birthstones


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because I have three now, not two.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because oh whoops, lol
also banned for dream town contest


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because the dream town contest hasn't even started.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because who cares


----------



## Aradai (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because I honestly love that signature gif omg


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 3, 2014)

banned 4 banning


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because well played.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because three birthstones. How? How were you born in three different months?


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for thinking they were born in three different months. X'D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because none of their birthdays are in the same month as mine.


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

banned for spooky tarantula avatar


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for having a walking person in your sig.


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

banned for bringing back the pinwheel bunny


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned for remembering I had this before.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because your bunny should run out of breath soon...


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because you have 4,444 bells.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because i didn't even notice


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because you are a bad mod
Also I am 2shmexy4u


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 3, 2014)

Banned because my Nana bites me.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll ban your Nana for biting you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 3, 2014)

banned because ;'///////)))))


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

b͍̩̜̻̯̮a̯̮͎͎̣̯̹̬n͕͉̻̲̖͙̯n̪̱̖̞ͅe͈̜̖͚̻d͕̙̣͍̥̹̳͕ ̗̳̣̙̖̺͙͙̳b̦̤͇e͓̜̫̱̱̥̪̠c̹a̱̰̭͉ͅụ͈̩̟s̥̩e̺̪̜͖ ̼͉̼͕
̝̬̺̥̳̱d̞̲o̞̺̗̺̺n̤̝͔̣̺͚̘ ̪̜'͙̝̟̮̻̘ͅͅt̝ ͇ḽ̤ ̳̝̭o͚̺̩ ̻̻̮͔̞͈o̼̟̻̤k͍̘̱͈ ̮͕̺̲͉̭ ̗̼b̰̟̱̫̩e͉̜̗̥͍̟̩̼ ̱̥̺̞͓̺h̼̦i͚͚͇͎̥ ̝͍͈̠̪͎̬͚n̘͉͇̝̖d̬̪̥̮͔͕̭͙̬ ̟͔̤y̪̹̩̘͈̬̪o̤̯͈̘͙̜ͅ ̬̠̦u͚̭͎̮̭̬̞͇̬



i cant stop using this text ug


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I started a new CYOA recently. :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

BANNED CUZ I NOTICE YOUR SIG CHANGE


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> BANNED CUZ I NOTICE YOUR SIG CHANGE



Banned because I replaced a link or two. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because I'm clicking on them now...


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm clicking on them now...



Banned because enjoy.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

banned for winking


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for not winking.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for not commenting on my profile overhaul.


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because when did that happen?

Also banned for not banning me for my new CYOA.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because it happened last night (when sig and avatar changed).


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because oh, I see...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for being obsessed with CYOAs.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for finding a tarantula.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for not having 900% more cakes


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 4, 2014)

And because I'm scared of spiders/tarantulas and your avatar is scaring me... Waahh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja... Banned for being Kiroto from SAO!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja... Banned for being Kiroto from SAO!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because i want your cake ;o


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because you can't have any cake.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because WHY


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because it's the magical cake of magic and if it's eaten the world will end.


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned cause I can't see any rainbow cherry's


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because I was having and awesome dream and had to wake up grr


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I know that feeling all too well. B[


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because me 3


----------



## Tao (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because you have an adorable Stitch avatar and I am very jealous of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because kirby


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because Swiss cheese.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I stole one of your muffins and fed it to the apples.


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for being awake. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I'm trying to adjust my schedule where I can wake up at 6:00 AM without getting tired.


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because _good luck..._


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I've shared that link you gave me with the cute gifs to two people ^^


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for sharing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because you have so many blue candy


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because I don't have very many TBT bells


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because you have all the candies!


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

banned cause it took me a whole day of nonstop refreshing to get full set


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because waste of time D;


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

banned cause i had nothing better to do so may as well get a full set


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for attempting to break up ur set by selling the blue candy


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

banned cause I *might* be selling the blue candy 

lol


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 4, 2014)

banned because now I wanna eat candy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because they're for the apples, not humans.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because apples eat candy?
I never knew that. O ^ O


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because they really do eat candy. They also eat bread.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because oh, that's cool.
Also banned for having over 2,000 posts within 2 months.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

banned in the name of science


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I only have 213 posts less than you when you were on this site longer.


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I have way too many posts... >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I don't see why that's a problem.


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I never said it was a problem. ;3


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for not admitting u have a problem lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for having too much free time to do that.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

banned cuz I used a generator sshhh dont tell anyone


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for using rainbow text.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for banning for the best reason ever.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

banned for failure 2 appreciate rainbow text


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Zane said:


> banned for failure 2 appreciate rainbow text



Banned because what generator did you use?


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for making me give up trade secrets
(this one)


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for being too amazing by giving up trade secrets.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for having rainbow text.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for posting above me too much


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because that's a total coincidence. > . >


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because I know


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because for being physic.


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned because hey.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Banned for making me give up trade secrets
> (this one)



Banned because thx. <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Banned for post merging a quote.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because I love your avatar! :O


----------



## Myst (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because you're amazing! ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Banne because you are too


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Myst (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because provolone cheese.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to throw coffee at you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because peanut cheese


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because deal with it xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because uni is mai waifu(shh dont tell noire)


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because deal with it


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because WHY NOT AMERIPAN


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because ice creams


----------



## sej (Nov 5, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for not admitting u have a problem lol



Banned bec aus sIcopiedy o ulol o ltehelo loj

I don't even know xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because cheese balls


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because lol


----------



## sej (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because I can


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because rainbow text


----------



## sej (Nov 5, 2014)

banned for not using rainbow text


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because rainbow text is annoying
what are you 9


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because you have ice creams


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because ice cream is good


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because yes i want lol


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because because


----------



## sej (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because because because


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

banned for swirl
swirl collectible is ugly imo HAHA


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because because because because


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

both are quite ugly because the shading makes them look like rubber/paper cuts

banned because banana


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

nah m8 popsicle is actually cute
banned for not hiding username change


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because I was thinking to use the change but the name I want is occupied by someone who hasn't been on for 3 years so I gotta wait until they can clear it.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned just because.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because no reason really


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned for animated gif.

Ban lifted for hating Kim Kardashian.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned for lifting a ban


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen you on this thread for a while.

Ban lifted for having a pretty chibi (she's wearing a short skirt).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because blame school


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because I don't go to school five days a week. I only have one or two classes a day with Tuesday being the day with no class.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because you're lucky


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because you don't comment on my chibi on my blog as much as I comment on yours.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because I just saw it and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

No ban for you. You complimented on my chibi.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because i love it! so pretty C:


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because long day at work


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned for banning ellabella12345.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because cheez doodles


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because derp


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because herp


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because of a really good reason involving pirates and cowboys.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because I don't like your character's eye shape (diamond eyes look scary).


----------



## Aradai (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned for spiders + tarantulas.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned because you're right. They aren't supposed to appear in December.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 5, 2014)

banned because ur sig pic is gone for now rip </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned for posting at 9:11 PM in my time zone when it's really 11:05 (November 5th).


----------



## Aradai (Nov 5, 2014)

banned for being in a diff. time zone than me 
i am in the future ooOOOwWEEooO


----------



## Nightray (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned for being so sparkalicious


----------



## Aradai (Nov 5, 2014)

banned for being sO FLATTERED.
And Kingdom Hearts <3


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned for having more TBT than me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Banned for starting the next count on "Quick before the mods come".


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned for a text only signature


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because I feel sick after eating two pain au chocolat pastries :S:S:S


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because pokeball


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because you changed your signature to something less hypnotizing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because there's so much in your signature to look at


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because swirly ice cream


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because I thought you were Jun...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because I am harf


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because username change


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because Noire with an e in the end is occupied so I had to take this


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because I don't even know what it means


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because you obviously don't know about Hyperdimension Neptunia


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because i miss your old username


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because tough luck fishgurl


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because I didn't know Sej meant fish lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because that's kawaii desu


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because its not valentines day


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because it's too early to think about Valentine's Day.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because your head must be tired from standing on it 24*7


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because you got ninja'd


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because ice creams and i want one now ...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because no, you can't have it.
IT'S MINE.. < v <


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because it's almost november 21


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because 48 more days til Christmas


----------



## Nightray (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned for having a cool name


----------



## Fantasy15 (Nov 6, 2014)

^ Banned because sanity is sold separately


----------



## Nightray (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because you made me lol


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because I'm so FLATTERED xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned because Knight of flatulence Oh, erm... I mean Knight of the Wind... *bursts out laughing*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because Knight of flatulence Oh, erm... I mean Knight of the Wind... *bursts out laughing*


Lelelelel, banned for making jokes


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 6, 2014)

banned because X-Men isn't real and therefore nothing really matters. also aww ty@ Nightray (who has an equally cool name) ^^


----------



## Nightray (Nov 6, 2014)

Banned for you're welcome!  and thank you~ ^~^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned for being a night person.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

banned because hello


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

ban because of 5,915 posts


----------



## azukitan (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned for having two underscores in your username


----------



## Nightray (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned forヾ(＞ワ＜)ノ♪


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned for flattery.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned for not updating your sig.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 7, 2014)

banned because i love all your avatars


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned because the earliest I could have you come to my town is 5:00 AM in your time zone.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned because.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned for having no reason to ban someone.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

Banned for having no reason for having no reason to ban someone.


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

ban because of your fabulous art thread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

banned because acorn


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because chibi.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for you being StarFall's true owner


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because only sane people are allowed here.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

banned because you need i wanna eat peanut butter


----------



## Nightray (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for that booty shake


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 8, 2014)

banned for being flattered


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

banned because it's raining outside


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because tarantula


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

banned for hyperdimension neptunia


----------



## Leela (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for intensification.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen you lately


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because I see you a lot.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

banned for the little mermaid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because it's way better than Frozen. It's almost the 25th anniversary.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

banned because tbh I never seen either whOOPS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for not watching either one of these films.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because you're banned because you're banned.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for such a solid confirmation on why he or she is banned.


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for use of irony


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because your avatar looks like Callaway's avatar.


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for making me imagine Jade and Dist as Sailor Scouts


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because I haven't updated my dream town since June 11th.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for making me imagine Jade and Dist as Sailor Scouts



Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.

@Myst: banned for using rainbow text, again.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for not being pie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for liking Sonic.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because

YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

banned because greninja


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because greninja



Banned because why are you ignoring me?

(jk. lmfao)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for being a human (apples are better than humans).


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for thinking you're an apple but not owning any apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for thinking you're an apple but not owning any apples.



Banned because I didn't say that. My pet apples hijacked my laptop while I'm logged in, and they posted that. Sorry if they said that.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

banned because of little mermaid


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why are you ignoring me?
> 
> (jk. lmfao)


oh NOO im so sorry it's just that I don't know what to say :-:

banned because dinosaurs


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

banned because of changing you're avatar and sig so much

(ugh grammer)


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for editing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> oh NOO im so sorry it's just that I don't know what to say :-:
> 
> banned because dinosaurs



It's okay. heh. ^^"

Don't be a stranger tho!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for not understanding what happened to my laptop.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

banned for using correct grammer

(okay stop stalking me guests)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because I wanted Myst to respond to me.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

banned because myst is too slow

(stop stalking me guests)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for telling guests to stop stalking you.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

banned for liking guests


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because where's Myst?


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2014)

banned for guest discrimination 



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.



The characters in Callaway's avatar are sailor scouts; saying our avatars looked similar caused this image to pop into my head. This observation was doubly hilarious because the characters in her avatar are also a couple. Now what is seen can't be unseen.

banned because just msg her profile if you want to talk to her


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for being a demon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> banned for guest discrimination
> 
> 
> 
> The characters in Callaway's avatar are sailor scouts; saying our avatars looked similar caused this image to pop into my head. This observation was doubly hilarious because the characters in her avatar are also a couple. Now what is seen can't be unseen.



Banned for ninja.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because where's Myst?



Banned for looking for me. lmfao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being a demon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for getting sniped in this game.


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for getting sniped in this game.



Banned because you'll get sniped too. ;P


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because my pet apples just bit my arm (ouch).


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for having pet apples?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because I do have pet apples. Very naughty ones though.


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for thinking you have pet apples. ;P


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because Rawr and Stuff


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Banned because Rawr and Stuff



Banned for editing your sig.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for being sober.

Go home, your sober.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for not rickrolling Myst.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for not rickrolling me.


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for being sober.
> 
> Go home, your sober.



Banned because it's **you're*.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because you need to rickroll Sparro (HardyHarHarHar).


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because that happens way too much ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind. Banned for ninja.


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because I'm still waiting for someone to rickroll another user.


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Banned because why don't you?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because Rickrolling was like 5 years ago.


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because it saw a brief resurgence on Tumblr this year apparently


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because oh crap.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for swearing.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because crap is not a curse.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because of mod abuse


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for having worthless collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because being bitter much lol


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because one cake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because 10 cakes


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because I don't know why you chose your username.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for being a coffee filter fairy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for eating to much dessert.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for being a coffee filter fairy.



hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey hey 

Banned for joining almost a year after me and having almost 10x the posts


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for having 4 bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because noone heard of Hyperdimension Neptunia here except for like two persons


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because I've heard of it, never played it.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because I said so


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because wynaut?


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for eagerly awaiting the release of OR/AS.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because I'm more excited for Smash Wii U honestly.
But Pokemon ORAS is great too.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because not hiding avatar animation


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because rawr


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because moo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because bold and cursive dream address


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because it's not even cursive.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because of being abusive to other members


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because...aw...I didn't try to be mean. :C


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because of uploading explicit photos


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because...what?


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned for making death threats


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because oh u


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because yes odaiba stuff is both actually lel


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because lel


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for 4chan


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because that place is eeeeviiiiillllll.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for Reddit?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because I don't have one, sorry. :C


----------



## CiceroCF (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for not having a reddit.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned for not having an avatar


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because cake


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for not banning for cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because maasdamer cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for drinking to much coffee.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for not having a reason to ban.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for being Sparro. :3


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for no more sadistic cake.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 9, 2014)

Sachiko's cake of Corpse Party. Well, you get dead Kishinuma instead.
Banned for having 10,000+ posts. I'm jealous!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because candies


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because yum yum


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because cat


----------



## toxapex (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because avatar gif


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because of pit


----------



## toxapex (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because cats playing video games is a popular thing I guess and I'm not sure where this phenomenal sensation actually came from.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for having crey eyes.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

banned for not spelling Gray right


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

banned because of the grades thread


----------



## toxapex (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for being banned


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for that sick burn


----------



## toxapex (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for causing within me an irrational fear of the reaper.


----------



## Naiad (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned bc bae


----------



## toxapex (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because of that incredibly ethereal horizon.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because "I don't wanna be an eggplant again". :C


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because the CIA found out about your illegal activities.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned because I NEVER LEARNED HOW TO REEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAD

Also because you ninja'd me hard


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for complaining about ninjas.


----------



## nard (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for an overrated movie in your signature.


no offense


----------



## toxapex (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for surviving the great grade ban of 2014


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for thinking Little Mermaid is overrated.

Ban lifted for not saying that Oliver and Company is overrated.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for unbanning, getting ninja'd, AND because I don't know what Oliver and Company is! TRIPLE-BAN!


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2014)

Banned for that sick combo


----------



## heichou (Nov 10, 2014)

banned for C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKing


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

banned for overrated series in avatar


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned for often mixing up so and n in Katakana.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

banned because ku and ke mix-up *cough*


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because that 'help me get my grades up' thread is bologna


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

banned because cheese sauce


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned for eating to much dessert.


----------



## sej (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned cause HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

banned because fishcake


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned for not banning for cheese.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because only Jun can truly harness the power of the cheeseban


----------



## lazuli (Nov 10, 2014)

banned for yoshi's egg. its actually a pokemon egg


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because you don't want any of your villagers XD


----------



## lazuli (Nov 10, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because you don't want any of your villagers XD



BANNED BECAUSE THEY KINDA SUCK. i mean. not fang or kiki but THEY DONT MATCH MY TOWN. out with them all

also banned for silver mailbox


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned for being an amazing fuzzitude.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because i dont know you


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned cuz ya sig's too tall


----------



## kassie (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because your avatar & signature are too awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because if I drop out the 'e', 'c', and 'l', your username is "South".


----------



## toxapex (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because if I drop a 'P' and an 'L', your username is Ape2012.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned for mocking on my username.


----------



## Zane (Nov 10, 2014)

banned for making me laugh

ninja'd. banned for celebrating the anniversary of the little mermaid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

Banned because I know a user who wants a chocolate cake. I paid her today just to help her out.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 10, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I know a user who wants a chocolate cake. I paid her today just to help her out.



Banned for generosity.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for generosity.



Banned for promoting selfishness.


----------



## monsemania (Nov 10, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for promoting selfishness.



Banned because the Little Mermaid is super cool and having it on your signature makes you too cool.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 10, 2014)

monsemania said:


> Banned because the Little Mermaid is super cool and having it on your signature makes you too cool.



Banned for playing so long, wow
Not that I'm one to talk I've been obsessed with video games my whole life


----------



## monsemania (Nov 10, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for playing so long, wow
> Not that I'm one to talk I've been obsessed with video games my whole life



Banned because, well, in fact those eyes aren't crazy for me.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 10, 2014)

monsemania said:


> Banned because, well, in fact those eyes aren't crazy for me.



Banned for being too sane for my crazy eyes


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned for beating Earthbound before me. ;P


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2014)

banned for not remembering trivial things


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned for judging me. lmfao


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

banned for having a stereotypical hipster nebula avatar idk ;w;


----------



## heichou (Nov 11, 2014)

banned for eeveelutions (flareon is useless)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

heichou said:


> banned for eeveelutions (flareon is useless)



banned for dissin' my eeveelution baes (except i will agree that flareon is not the best of them all)


----------



## heichou (Nov 11, 2014)

banned because eeveelutions are cute and pretty great but too overrated


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

heichou said:


> banned because eeveelutions are cute and pretty great but too overrated



banned bc made avatar gengar and is now copying me ;-)


----------



## heichou (Nov 11, 2014)

banned bc it was a coincidence and my gengar is superior to urs B))))))) but ey if u want me to change it thats fine


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

heichou said:


> banned bc it was a coincidence and my gengar is superior to urs B))))))) but ey if u want me to change it thats fine



banned for liking gengar ))))) (even though i like him too guess im banned too oops)

but nah, you're fine, i was just bein' sarcastic~


----------



## heichou (Nov 11, 2014)

banned for liking the same poke mo n!! 1!!!!! !! auTo bANN e d!!! MUST Be oRIGINAL!!!!!! ILLEgal???!?!!!!?!?!??!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

heichou said:


> banned for liking the same poke mo n!! 1!!!!! !! auTo bANN e d!!! MUST Be oRIGINAL!!!!!! ILLEgal???!?!!!!?!?!??!



u mad????? B-)))))


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because you eeveelutions are poop-


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Banned because you eeveelutions are poop-



banned bc how dare you????


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> banned bc how dare you????


banned bc bae = poop


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned bc bae = poop


banned bc lying on the internet is illegal


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because then everyone on the internet would be off already dude :]


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

banned because I'm on the lying internet when I should be working omggg bye


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned for having a Pokeball.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned for giving me blue roses


I was actually banned guess why and you get a donut


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because it's "doughnut", not "donut".


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it's "doughnut", not "donut".


Banned for being a Grammar Nazi
I like my Donuts
Donuts donuts donuts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Banned for being a Grammar Nazi
> I like my Donuts
> Donuts donuts donuts



Banned for associating me with Hitler and spelling.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned for owning Starfall.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 11, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for owning Starfall.



Banned for banning an already banned bannee


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because you were banned for spamming.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because what a pitty.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

banned because *pity


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because thanks auto-correct!
You saved me again! :>


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

banned because ac why even


----------



## monsemania (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because you have too much of a fabsome taste xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because I FIGURED SOMETHING OUT ON MY OWN!  XD

No. banned because pizza.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

monsemania said:


> Banned because you have too much of a fabsome taste xD


thanks <3

also banned because i want pizza


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned for making me want pizza now xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

banned because that crown symbol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned for lacking blue letter and yellow letter.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 11, 2014)

banned because good evening


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because I said so. X'D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to start a new CYOA tomorrow on TBT.


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm going to start a new CYOA tomorrow on TBT.



Banned because ooooh, sounds exciting!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 11, 2014)

banned because your excited


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned because I wanted to say that.


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

Banned for not saying that. X'D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

banned for saying that she didn't say


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for editing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for being a CYOAmaniac.


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for *not* being a CYOAmaniac.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned because I don't have to.


----------



## heichou (Nov 12, 2014)

banned because 2012 was 2 years ago


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned because in two months, it'll be three years ago.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

banned because hide those changing things


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

banned because weird ad in signature


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned because I didn't think you'd be online. XD


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for advertising in your sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

banned because i can finally use invisible again


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for being invisible


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for missing yellow candy.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

banned because we dont have pizza here yet


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned because pizza.


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for making me think free games


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned because free games are awesome.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 12, 2014)

BANNED FOR PLAYING THIS HORRIBLE GAME


----------



## toxapex (Nov 12, 2014)

CR33P said:


> BANNED FOR PLAYING THIS HORRIBLE GAME



Banned for insulting my favorite thread. D:<


----------



## Naiad (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for using two conflicting emojis :T


----------



## Myst (Nov 13, 2014)

Lafiel said:


> Banned for using two conflicting emojis :T



Banned for being too awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

Banned for sniping me!


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2014)

Banned for using an exclamation point


----------



## Myst (Nov 13, 2014)

Banned for not using any punctuation.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

banned because advertising


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

banned for being post #24147


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Nov 13, 2014)

Banned for eating lemons.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

banned because jun :3


----------



## Myst (Nov 14, 2014)

Banned because _it's a mystery..._


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because I'm bumping this thread.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned for bumping the thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned for acting like a mod (mods love to ruin our fun on the forum games like in one of the stickied threads).


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

banned because good afternoon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

banned because good morning


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because good afternoon.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

banned because where is your sig from?


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because which part of it?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

banned because your sig is so big


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because I think it's around the same size as yours.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

banned because 



Spoiler



cuz


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because...



Spoiler



We should talk about when we can play online.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

banned cuz i luv ur sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because your chibi is prettier than Ariel, but Flounder is cuter than your dreamies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your chibi is prettier than Ariel, but Flounder is cuter than your dreamies.



Banned for continuing to talk about ellabella12345's signature.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because which part of it?


The gif.
Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because I should be able to ban myself whenever I want. u_u


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

banned b/c ness


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> The gif.
> Banned for banning yourself.



Banned because it's from PMMM.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 15, 2014)

^ banned bcuz of awesomeness


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because thanks! 

awesome username btw.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 15, 2014)

Banned because Mystery mystified me, and that mystifies me.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned because Mystery mystified me, and that mystifies me.



Banned for having myst the point. Mystery's mysterious mystification makes you mystake and misinterpret miserable and miserly misters as mysterious.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for having Pit in their signature


----------



## toxapex (Nov 16, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned for having Pit in their signature



Banned because I was just about to change it, haha ^^


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for not having a PMMM sig.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

just banned


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for not having a reason to ban.


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for showing up late to the party.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for Sayaka-chan


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for Skull Kid


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

banned for golden ticket!! wooo


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because wow dat tounge tho


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because an Avatar Width Extension is not a proper collectible


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because Coach isn't my favorite villager.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because mermaids.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because your racing to paint your furniture.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because bloody Chocobo


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

(It's Chica lol)

Banned for calling my avatar a Chocobo when it's Chica the chicken


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for being so sensitive to being mocked on.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for being MayorKaylee's boyfriend


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for... PLEASE DON'T KILL ME CHICA, I DON'T WANT TO DIE! ;-;


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

:3
Banned for asking me not to kill you >:3


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

BANNED FOR USING GRAMMAR!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for having so many cakes


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for saying that you can have too many cakes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because Tangy


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because you have a tumbler


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for not having a tumblr.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for saying I don't have a Tumbler


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because new avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because also new avatar.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

banned for being cooler than me


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for having two yellow candies


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because you don't have Rosie


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

(Dont make me even sadder :c)

Banned for making me sad again


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because cute sig :>


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 16, 2014)

banned bcuz ur sig is cute too


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because I said sooo.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because you have an angry dog in your avatar


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because your a medical creepy dog


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because both my avatar and sig are memes.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because r u ok


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because hi there!


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because hi there!



banned because hi again homura


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because hi again homura



Banned because how's it going?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because how's it going?



Banned because I like your sig.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because this has 606 pages...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> banned because this has 606 pages...



Banned because it has more than that according to my preferences.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because you, like 80% of PMMM's fans, like Homura.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because how's it going?



great, you?


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because you, like 80% of PMMM's fans, like Homura.



Banned because she's a bad*ss character. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like your sig.



Banned because thanks~


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because she's a bad*ss character.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


banned because I love her to death omg


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because I love her to death omg



Banned because so does everyone else in WishyCo who watched PMMM. XD


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because so does everyone else in WishyCo who watched PMMM. XD


banned because her hair is on fleek


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because her hair is on fleek



Banned because you should go see the Kyubey gif I posted in Wishy's PMMM thread. lmfao


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because omfg didn't see it coming


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because omfg didn't see it coming



Banned because it's awesome, right?


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's awesome, right?



banned because totally


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because totally



Banned because we need to talk more! :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> banned because totally



Banned because your avatar is amazing O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because we need to talk more! :3



Banned because that sig makes me want to cry <3


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because your avatar is amazing O.O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because where have you been?


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for being daring.


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because THIS IS THE RIGHT THREAD NOW. lmfao


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because lol.


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because omg that heart is on fire.


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for joining this month.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because I took your dare and clicked your sig. :O


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for having so many steam games and making me jealous!


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> Banned for having so many steam games and making me jealous!



Banned for having such a cute sig.


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Banned for having such a cute sig.



Banned for having a cool username.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a cool username.



Banned for having a cool avatar. 


Spoiler



(No really, where is that?)


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Banned for having a cool avatar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Banned because I don't remember... >_<


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't remember... >_<



Banned because you disappointed me. :c


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

SolarInferno said:


> Banned because you disappointed me. :c



Banned because sorry... ;-;

Here... erm... take a star.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

just banned


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

banned for using grammar


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for waiting for smash. ;3


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

just bannedd


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for a lame reason for banning.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

just banneddd


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because Myst knows what I'm waiting for. YOU WHERE BANNED FOR SOMEONE ELSES ACTIONS!


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for just adding a letter each time. ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> banned because Myst knows what I'm waiting for. YOU WHERE BANNED FOR SOMEONE ELSES ACTIONS!



Banned because I know. ;3


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

just bannedddd


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> just bannedddd



Banned because it's not funny anymore...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

banned due to a lack of Tails in your avatar :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for waiting for smash. ;3



Banned because I thought that game was out already

Banned because are you putting ads in your signature now? Is that what this day and age has come to?? O.O


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I thought that game was out already
> 
> Banned because are you putting ads in your signature now? Is that what this day and age has come to?? O.O



Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's not funny anymore...



never found it funny love

just banned


----------



## InfinityFlames (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because you banned someone.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because YOU'RE BANNED FROM THE STAND

from Chowder by the way


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

banned


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because YOU'RE BANNED FROM THE STAND
> 
> from Chowder by the way



ILOVELUSH IS HERE BY BANNED FOR NOT USING A CHOWDER REFRENCE


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for 'stuff'.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for being the queen of CYOA's.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because I love that sig


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

banned for wanting 5 more days


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because you actually had a reason to ban someone  XD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

banned for making fuzzitude a thing


----------



## Hikari (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me!


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

Hikari said:


> Banned for ninjaing me!



Banned just 'cause.


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because I'm the queen of the CYOA kingdom.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because today is... NINJA SUNDAY


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

banned because my foot itches


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because ew gross


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for finding that gross.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned because I was joking XD


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for not taking being banned seriously!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

banned for being legit


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

banned for- im sorry i cant ban you...


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Banned for not being about to ban someone.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I still haven't seen that anime.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THAT ANIME


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I don't have to if I don't want to.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because the "still" suggested the intention of eventually watching it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because the "still" suggested the intention of eventually watching it.



Banned becaue I have no interest into watching. And all four of the girls on that show have short skirts.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because four girls isn't all of them. In fact, there are only two male characters IIRC, and those are minor appearances XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because the ooze keeps going back and fourth.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because that's frosting... It's hard to explain lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because it's hard to explain.

Back to the anime discussion, mini-skirts are the main reason why I don't find anime girls pretty (as well as that redhead from O&C when she was in her school uniform).


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because meh, I watch for the story, not the miniskirts XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 17, 2014)

banned because your name reminds me of Tokyo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because you missed out the fun on the stalking thread (a mod posted there).


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because you're too cute!


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because your username reminds me of counting 

DOUBLE-NINJA'D


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you missed out the fun on the stalking thread (a mod posted there).



banned for sniping me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because your username reminds me of counting



Banned because where the f*** did you come from? 

It really is ninja Sunday...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> banned for sniping me.



Banned because I posted a reason why I didn't watch the anime.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I posted a reason why I didn't watch the anime.



Banned because the skirts are no excuse! XD


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I posted a reason why I didn't watch the anime.



Banned because that wasn't a very good reason. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because the skirts are no excuse! XD



Banned because stop sniping me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because this thread has became a snipefest


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because this thread has became a snipefest



Banned because I dare you to watch at least three episodes of PMMM before judging it. ;3


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I dare you to watch at least three episodes of PMMM before judging it. ;3



Banned because if he watches that much his conscience won't allow him to stop


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because if he watches that much his conscience won't allow him to stop



Banned because here's the real reason why I won't watch.



Spoiler



Ban me again to learn the reason.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for that spoiler trollage lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I don't have time to watch the anime.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't have time to watch the anime.



Banned because if you have time to ban us for meaningless things, you have time to watch at least three episodes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because if you have time to ban us for meaningless things, you have time to watch at least three episodes.



Banned for turning invisible mode on.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because if you have time to ban us for meaningless things, you have time to watch at least three episodes.



Banned for that sick burn

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for turning invisible mode on.



Banned for being visible and vulnerable


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for post merging two quotes


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for turning invisible mode on.



Banned for just noticing that. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because New Management is the best CYOA of all time.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because New Management is the best CYOA of all time.



Banned because why does it lack a strong reader base? 

(you should try posting it on wishyco. More readers there.)


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why does it lack a strong reader base?
> 
> (you should try posting it on wishyco. More readers there.)



Banned because ^


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for agreeing with me. ;P

Think the plan worked?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

just banned


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for a silly reason to ban.

I mean... c'mon, you used that reason like four times already.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I started writing something for the WishyStarCo contest...


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I started writing something for the WishyStarCo contest...



Banned because ooooh, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for sneaking in conversations with bans.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Banned for sneaking in conversations with bans.



Banned for *not* sneaking in conversations with bans.

C'mon, if you knew me, you'd know I always do this. I own this thread so I can. ;P


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because HE ISN'T DEAD! SHIA SURPRISE!


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I said so.

I'm the queen of this thread so I can say whatever I want. ;3


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because should I PM you the page I wrote?


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because should I PM you the page I wrote?



Banned because sure.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

banned because you banned some1


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for being hypocritical.

We all ban people here so... that's just a lazy ban.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

banned for not changing the y to i


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for not giving a fluff.

It's short for "Mystery", okay? ;P


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

banned because fluffs


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

just banned


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for banning without a reason.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

banned


----------



## toxapex (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for he glowiest red eye I've seen all day


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

just banned


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because you deserve it!

Seriously... just the same reason over and over is getting boring... try to be creative please... >_>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because just looking at Homura in your signature makes me think of a song played by an ocarina.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because you disappoint me. You need to watch PMMM. ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because how?


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I said how.

You like Homura but you don't know her story!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I just think of the ocarina and what it can play.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

banned because i said so


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I just think of the ocarina and what it can play.



Banned for changing the topic.

Just watch PMMM... You're missing out... You can't like someone without knowing their story. ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because this isn't an official PMMM discussion thread. Want to make one - try Brewster's Caf??


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

banned because I'll cut you


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because you like Earthbound too. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because this isn't an official PMMM discussion thread. Want to make one - try Brewster's Caf??



Banned because I already have a PMMM discussion thread over on WishyCo. ;P

Want to join us? hehe~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because what happened to Homura?


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what happened to Homura?



Banned because I can't tell you that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I want to know.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I want to know.



Banned because I won't tell you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I prefer girls with hair that is tied rather than loose.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because Homura has loose hair and you like her. ;P


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

banned


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned for lacking a reason to ban.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for lacking a reason to ban.



Banned because Homura looks like a young female mystic in anime that lives in a temple.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Homura looks like a young female mystic in anime that lives in a temple.



Banned because you're missing out on her story and what happens to her~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because I might try watching the anime, but you can't convince me to see big hero 6.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Banned because even I haven't seen Big Hero 6 so...


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2014)

banned because i hate this cold weather


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for not liking cold weather.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I might try watching the anime, but you can't convince me to see big hero 6.



Banned because you'd rather watch anime than see Big Hero 6? That movie was awesome. And you're crazy not to see it. Myst too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for not banning the above poster.


----------



## matt (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having Cherries


----------



## Rasha (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having something against cherries


----------



## matt (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having no visible collectables


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for being from the UK.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because you probably live in the ocean.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because I don't. And I just changed back to my old sig, but Oliver isn't coming back.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because you do so and I saw that. Also banned because you're dating the character in your sig.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

BANNING YOU ALL FOR INSUFFICIENT POST QUALITY. and banning myself.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because I order you to hand over your blue candy.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because you want something blue


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

_BANNED BECAUSE YOU NINJA'D_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Spoiler



IP Banned for sounding greedy or selfish


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for using a spoiler


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because you have a watch for your avatar...  of all the wonderful things you could use...


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for posting


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because who cares about Disney?


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

What is Disney?

Banned for saying something I don't know


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because everyone knows what "Disney" is. It's a company that makes all these memorable movies.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I didn't know.. 

Banned for banning


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because you have to be living under a rock if you've never heard of Disney... *is worried*


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I have heard of it, just not in English though..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for saying rock


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for not banning

EDIT: Banned for post merging before I banned you.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for editing


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because hey there


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having a Username


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for not saying hello back


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry...
Hello
Banned for having a 3ds


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey ^^

Banned because you don't have a sig


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I guess i'll have to make one....

Banned for having a Signature..


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

just banned


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

@Disband Banned because just put 'hey there' where a signature should go 

BANNED BECAUSE NINJA'D


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having a avatar


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for no sig


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for banning me for something I was already banned for 

 That sounds funny...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for not knowing that I didn't know that you had already been banned for something I banned you for.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

banned for flower crown


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for only being half ghoul


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having a Gif in your signature


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

banned for no sig


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for non English user title


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

banned because you want pasta not war


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because that sig is creepy


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for have a dog chase itself in your signature


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for being a Juinor memeber.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for wanting the new Pokemon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because what time is it?


----------



## Aradai (Nov 18, 2014)

banned because it's 5:40.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

banned because it's 5:41


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because its 11:48 Pm


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because i like to change the subject away from time.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 18, 2014)

banned because k


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having multiple tumblr blogs.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> IP Banned for sounding greedy or selfish



what to heck.

@above: BANNED FOR NINJA'ING.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 18, 2014)

banned for being too kool 4 me


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having a username


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for banning someone for having a username.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone else for having a username


----------



## Aradai (Nov 18, 2014)

banned because smash ?<?


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -

What happened?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

banned bc i said so


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for banning to many people


----------



## Kitty the Cat (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for not eating enough pie


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having an icon of Tangy.


----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm playing Earthbound too. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for having those rules on your blog.


----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because they're nice to have~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for concealing yourself completely. I don't know what you look like.


----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for being random.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because I think you're a pretty girl, even though you keep yourself a mystey.

Ban lifted for not sharing personal information. That's a good thing.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for owning a 3Ds


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because everybody on this site owns one


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for posting on this site


----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for being hypocritical.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I think you're a pretty girl, even though you keep yourself a mystey.
> 
> Ban lifted for not sharing personal information. That's a good thing.



Banned because... thanks?


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because... thanks?



Banned because I'm assuming so. And I don't think you're ugly. Neither are the Puella Magi Madoka Magica girls.


----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm assuming so. And I don't think you're ugly. Neither are the Puella Magi Madoka Magica girls.



Banned because you're confusing me a bit...

I don't remember anyone calling me ugly so... >_>


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 18, 2014)

banned because hey girl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

Banned because sorry if I'm confusing you. I compliment on users.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hey girl



Banned because the villager in Vizionari's avatar is not one of your villagers.


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because how's it going? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because sorry if I'm confusing you. I compliment on users.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because your post vanished then reappeared... wo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because thanks for fixing the invisible post glitch.


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because thanks for fixing the invisible post glitch.



Banned because how did I fix it?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because i don't understand whats happening ...


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i don't understand whats happening ...



Banned because welcome to the club.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned both of you because somehow, my post never shown up.


----------



## MayorRuthie (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because I need to get back on these forums and post more often.


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for posting ghost posts. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorRuthie said:


> Banned because I need to get back on these forums and post more often.



Banned because holy wow... _only_ 11 posts?!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because ebola


----------



## Rasha (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because wth is that nickname?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for being a brand of "R" Cookies.


----------



## Dartagnam (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for wrong date...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because potato and cheese


----------



## Rasha (Nov 19, 2014)

banned by potato and cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because cheese cookies


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because you made me actually crave cookies and cream icecream


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because "I don't feel like dancing. No sir. No dancing today."


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because "I don't feel like dancing. No sir. No dancing today."



Banned for knowing HOW DID YOU KNOW.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because I hate school >_<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because all of us do.


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for kaylees boyfriend


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2014)

banned for not fixing your user title


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for I like it the way it is


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for being satisfied with what u have


----------



## Rasha (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because I can!


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

banned for not having any collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because wanting another pokeball.


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for having a moving avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because advertising avatar with cheese everywhere.


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because i like cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because that is good C: <


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned because that is good C: <



banned for not having a pokeball


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for having a pokeball and a golden ticket for a pokeball.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

banned for not having a pokeball


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because why does it hurt when i pee?


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because you should see a doctor.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for not having a golden ticket.


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for saying Golden


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because shower


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Shower?

Banned for having over 6,500 posts


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

golden shower get it.

banned because cheese


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for Joining on October 16


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because joining like 5 days ago lelel


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for posting too frequently.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for being a unicorn, I wanted to be a unicorn first.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for giving up hope, you can still be a unicorn


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because im bored


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned becuse I'm tired


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because sleep then.. or dont be on


----------



## toxapex (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned bc I haven't seen the elusive unicorn Idfldnsndt in forever!


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because you RP


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because hello.



tokayseye said:


> Banned bc I haven't seen the elusive unicorn Idfldnsndt in forever!



cHARLOTTE I LOVR HTE GIF


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 19, 2014)

banned bc you're sparkanine


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned 'cause of dat gif


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because hot sun

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Banned because hello.
> 
> 
> 
> cHARLOTTE I LOVR HTE GIF


Banned because hey <3


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because hola


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because bonjour


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because hallo


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because こんにちは


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because नमस्ते


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because of 6000+ posts


----------



## Aradai (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because static


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 19, 2014)

banned because ur too honey for me


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because I'm not your homie.


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for not being Ahri's homie.


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for being a senior member yet joining later than me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for banning


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned because you Ninja'd me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for saying Ninja


----------



## laurenx (Nov 19, 2014)

Banned for being hypocritical and also saying ninja


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Hypocritical? 

Banned for saying N.I.N.J.A.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

banned for not saying ninja.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for knowing Stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because you didn't even say Lilo & Stitch


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for not having a pokeball golden ticket.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for saying Lilo &

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

banned because ninja'd by Apple <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm proud of it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because I still love your Chibi <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because you and Chibi.Hoshi both have the best chibis on this site.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

banned for banning


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

banned because hypocrite


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Earlier ban lifted for banning a hypocrite


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for owning a 3Ds


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because you kept banning us for the same reason.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banning for having three characters in Acnl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because one of them is my girlfriend.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for having a Girlfriend


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for capitalizing common nouns.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for not making mistakes...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because David Tennant


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because unicorns don't exist


----------



## laurenx (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for not believing in unicorns


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

banned because your gates are open a lot


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for having icecream collectables *u*


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for making me lose the game


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

banned because chocolate cake


----------



## Dartagnam (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm hungry!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

banned because go eat?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

banned for joining in October


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for stalking me


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

banned because you posted in the thread that gets you stalked


----------



## Kenshingumi (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned because uhhhhhhh......... Because


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banned for not banning


----------



## toxapex (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for that bear thing from Danganronpa(?)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because I saw PMMM last night.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because I am no longer passive-aggressively shunning you. (Jk XD)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because why?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for being your mayor's boyfriend.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because more then 1 birthstone


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because 4 candies


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

You're Banned for... uh..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

banned cause poop


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for looking at the screen..


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

banned because why does it hurt when i pee


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because Zappa


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because I don't like Frank Zappa...


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for not challenging me to a pokemon battle


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not challenging me to a pokemon battle



Banned because I'm willing to if ya want
I'll probs lose


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

On X/Y?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for accepting.. Maybe...


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because Pedobear siggy.
BONUS BAN because Pedobear looks even scarier with teeth...
Nightmare fuel, because screw sleep.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for bonus banning


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Banned because Pedobear siggy.
> BONUS BAN because Pedobear looks even scarier with teeth...
> Nightmare fuel, because screw sleep.



Banned for mentioning the bad meme's name.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for being Kaylee's Boyfriend


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned because you already banned me for that.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for Joining in September


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for constantly changing your avatar.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Banned for noticing


----------



## toxapex (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for banning.

Ban lifted. You are disbanned.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for typing an entire post in Spanish


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

banned because your town is beautiful


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for completing the candy set.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 22, 2014)

banned for having rosie


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

banned for not having Rosie


----------



## Animail Crossin (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for talking about Roise


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for spelling Rosie wrong


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned because your avatar looks like a fly's head.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned because circle grass


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for having a acnl villager in your avatar


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having a acnl villager in your avatar



Banned for the Pedobear sig.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for saying Pedo Bear


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned because I'm confused by your avatar.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for being confused

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's a Aviation G-Shock in Ice


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for banning ellabella12345


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for defending someone


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned because I can ban users for banning someone.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for being Apple2012


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for banning for stupid reasons.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for saying stupid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned because stupid isn't a bad word (not a bad word to people ages 13+ though).


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for getting the wrong idea


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned because these words are rude words (but not bad words):

Stupid, shut up, jerk, idiot, freak, dumb, loser, ugly, fat

At least I'm not using them on other people on this site.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

I know they aren't bad 

Banned for having 501 bells


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for being annoying


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for not being annoying

- - - Post Merge - - -

Am I really?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 22, 2014)

Nah, that's just your user title.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh

Banned for not banning me


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for having watch avatars


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Banned for having a Villager as your avatar


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you said that already


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for having over 10 items


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for having less than 10 items


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for having Colton listed as a Dream Villager


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

banned for jointing this month


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for joning in March


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you didn't notice I didn't say jointing


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying Jointing


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because joining*


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for editing


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for telling the time wrong


----------



## Coach (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because Withered Bonnie


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for having a acnl villager as your avatar


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you are most likely between the ages of 13-20.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for guessing


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because I clicked your spoiler

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for getting Ninja'D


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for getting Ninja'D



Banned for being a mind reader. That's my thing!


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being Ninja'D again


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for invisimode. ;P


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being..........

- - - Post Merge - - -

19 Years Old!


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for trailing off and not completing your thought.

I'm guessing you're 17 then.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for being wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because yes


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because yes



Banned for saying yes. ;P


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 23, 2014)

banned for no/yes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

SAY YES MY BOY

banned because i dare to click this


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because it's Ninja Sunday.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for having over 10 items


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because im a ninja unicorn


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being Ninja'D


----------



## Aradai (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because dangan rompa


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because "backloggery"


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because queen of CYOA's


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you can be one of the princesses if you want.


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because 473 TBT bells


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you like hunger games too.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because..cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because CYOA isn't a term on the TBT Dictionary.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because..cheese



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because there's a TBT dictionary? ;P


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because you own this thread


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being a turkey!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because there's a TBT dictionary? ;P



Banned because yep! I just created it today.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because yep! I just created it today.



Banned because where is it?

In your blog?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because where is it?
> 
> In your blog?



Banned because it's in the Bell Tree HQ.


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being an apple in 2012.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because hi friend


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for having an awesome avatar.Fire Emblem..<3


----------



## Aradai (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because lissa is the cutest ok


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because hi there!


----------



## Aradai (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because hi there!


banned because hey!


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because hi friend


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because what's up?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying Because


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you said "for".


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for using "   "


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because not saying because


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying Because twice..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

banned because you used a capitol letter at the start of because.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for not using a capital letter in the beginning.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because your sig is centered. Good job. ;3


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for teaching me how to center it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome~


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying Welcome


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you forgot the "." at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for correcting me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for thanking me so much. X'D


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for having 8,102 posts


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm your fourth friend now~


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because i'm your 23rd friend


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because wo... aren't I popular? lmfao


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for confusing me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being confused.

("wo" is an inside joke I have within Wishy. I keep forgetting that other people won't get it. oops.)


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

lol

Banned for saying a "Inside Joke"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like my new avatar?


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because... what is that?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Another divers watch frozen in ice





Close up

Banned for not knowing..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol
Just kidding


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because it looked like a ruptured egg...

interesting pic tho.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

lol

Banned for having 8,108 posts now.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because I changed the link in my sig~

Thanks for reminding me about the tourney.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying "Thanks"

- - - Post Merge - - -

You're welcome


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for post-merging.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying "Post"


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for also saying "Post". lmfao


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying something in abbreviations.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for *not* saying something in abbreviations.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for typing something in bold


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for *not* typing something in bold.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for suggesting ABD as a vocab word to the TBT Dictionary.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being easily confused. Word of advice: avoid my ACNL town. It's _very_ confusing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for suggesting ABD as a vocab word to the TBT Dictionary.



Banned because you're welcome~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because I don't really know who you are.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for Apple


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you make a habit of freezing time.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for Disband.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angelmarina said:


> Banned because you make a habit of freezing time.



Banned because who are you?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being on invisible mode


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for Disband.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you haven't seen me anywhere.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for having a avatar


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for irony


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for saying "Irony"


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because it's Ninja Sunday, after all!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angelmarina said:


> Banned because you haven't seen me anywhere.



Banned because you are correct~


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being Ninja'D


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because I tailored my ban so it could withstand a ninja attack; therefore, I was not ninja'd.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being "Queen"


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because you haven't even seen my "kingdom". 

(I rule over a small board of CYOA's~ It's quite nice there.)


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll check it out
Banned for telling me about the Kingdom.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you haven't even seen my "kingdom".
> 
> (I rule over a small board of CYOA's~ It's quite nice there.)


Banned because they're all doggone good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> I'll check it out
> Banned for telling me about the Kingdom.


Banned for dat snake


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for being Ninja'D


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because there are so many CYOA's there and it's great!


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Could you give me a Link?
Banned for....
I give up..

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Could you give me a Link?
> Banned for....
> I give up..
> 
> ...



Banned because here~

CYOA's are my life juice. lmfao

They give me energy~


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for not having a reason to ban


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because I think I ninja'd you?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because confusion


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because *CANDY*!


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned for exclamation point


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for exclamation point



Banned because what did you think of my CYOA kingdom?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Banned because it's nice


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because thanks.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because it'd be a lot more awesome if I updated my CYOA...

hm... maybe I'll do it tomorrow. :3


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because I might join tomorrow.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because that sounds cool.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> .


Banned for saying that

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow just wow

Just Kidding


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for editing my quote. lmfao


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being hilarious.



Banned for saying Hilarious.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not editing my quote.



Banned for lying.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for telling the truth!



Banned for this

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for _that_.



What is _that_?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for making me collect these.....







Some of my Rolex's


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because wow... that _is_ a lot...


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because that's not enough.....






- - - Post Merge - - -

These aren't mine...
I would never spend this much on watches...
7 Daytona Rolex's=175,000 USD
129 Rolex Submariners=1,032,000
=1,207,000 USD estimated by me. I might be wrong though... I see some older Rolex Datejusts which are around 2,000 each..


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for posting on the wrong thread..


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for posting on the wrong thread..



Banned for posting on the right thread. :3


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for not noticing the ridiculous amount of money above

- - - Post Merge - - -

From both pictures


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being obsessed with watches.

And yes, I did *notice*. Wow... Someone must be crazy rich to own that many... >_>


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah...
I'm obsessed?
Banned for doing this ">_>"


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because it's fun to do that.

And *notice* is another "inside joke"... oops. But it's an inside joke specific to this thread. Those who have been here for a while will get it. 

(Or those who search up the word "notice" and find where it started will get it too.)


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for making inside jokes...
I guess I am a watch nut...


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being a watch bolt~

(I think a bolt is a piece... *tries to be punny* )


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for trying to be "Punny"


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because you used " "


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for having a Stitch avatar.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because hey, ya got a signature =D


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for having exactly 100 bells


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being a wolf with a snake signature.
Atleast be consistent.


----------



## fuzzybug (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because you asked me weird questions in my ask thread. =P


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because you saw that.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for not having your hybrid flower shop ad centered.
OCDDDDDDDDD


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because I didn't actually make the thread, Ike did, go complain to him.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for requesting us to complain to somebody else.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being a girl in ACNL and claiming to be someone's boyfriend, like, what. Lies.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for having a default avatar!


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for either being a cat or murdering a cat and wearing it's skin for their profile pic, we may have a criminal in our midst.

BONUS BAN: Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for trying to set up Madame Rose with Mr. Potato,the most wanted criminal today.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for reading my posts, and calling me a criminal when I do a little shipping in my spare time.
POTASE!
 POTATO + ROSE = POTASE!


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for yelling.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being a queen.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being one of my dreamies. ;_;


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because I own this thread.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for misspelling a simple word like "Mist"


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for thinking I misspelled it when it's really short for "Mystery".


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for not making the name "Mystery" because it's not that long..


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because I think it was taken and besides, my username was "Mystery2013" so it had the year tacked on too... >_>


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for saying something that has nothing to do with what I just said.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

I was ninja'd,
Uhm, what did you say?


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd~


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for not giving me fun and sarcasm


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being a bigger smart-arse than me at the moment.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

matt said:


> Banned for not giving me fun and sarcasm



Banned because I never promised that~


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because I believe he was ninja'd by you and was referring to my title. XD


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for ***** in ***** with the ******** whilst the ************ wasn't ******* ready


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because I know. :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for all these sniping incidents on TBT.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

matt said:


> Banned for ***** in ***** with the ******** whilst the ************ wasn't ******* ready



Well then...


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for ************* quoting me


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for using such bad words that they're too big to be bad words in English! :O
Have some Fwoot.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being poster #24777.


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Result: banned
Reason: N.A


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being poster #24777.



Banned for ignoring me


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because I'm the new tyrant.Hello everyone!You all shall bow down to me,or you'll be thrown into the prison!Also,all your rights and possessions are now belonged to me.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> Banned because I'm the new tyrant.Hello everyone!You all shall bow down to me,or you'll be thrown into the prison!Also,all your rights and possessions are now belonged to me.



Banned because nope.


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Action: banned
Reason: being online


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

If: Banned
display.text = ("Banned for NA, please use proper reasoning for banning")
else
display.text = ("No current applicable reason for banning")
else end
if end


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for ignoring me



Banned because how am I ignoring you?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned because you dared me to click your sig.


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

If user <> banned then
User = banned
Else 
Console.writing="your banned!"


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for having a confusing ban.I'm so confuzzeled.


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for not following a simple algorithm successfully


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being agreeable with on their most recent statement in this thread.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for agreeing with them.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being offline and posting, dafuq.


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for: 
An error occurred when identifying ban reason. Please contact your system administrator, quoting error code 737281n2838488


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Banned for being offline and posting, dafuq.



Banned because it's called invisimode~


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for not knowing how to use invismode/.vanish


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Banned for not knowing how to use invismode/.vanish



Banned because YOU'RE the one who doesn't know how to use it. ;P


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for
An error occurred. Please contact your system administrator quoting belltreeforums.com/ban game


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for exacta-fish, that's what I said, totally.
Definitely.




Maybe.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for why the hell are you speaking computer.


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for cancelling my 10.42 thameslink train to bedford


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for beds can't be fords.


----------



## matt (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for liking Ford not Vauxhall


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for saying Ford


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for being a spammer who makes the forum games uncomfortable for me to play.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Banned for using that twice!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for a wolf avatar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 25, 2014)

banned for panda avatar


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for having only one male villager


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for panda avatar





Vizionari said:


> Banned for having only one male villager



Both banned for living near the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for not being interested in candies, eggs, feathers, or letters


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned because they don't look cool.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned because you hate "diamond eyes" heh


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

banned because dragons


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for not having a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

banned because grammar nazi


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned because you called me a nazi


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

banned because you care about grammar and not as in political one.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned because politics


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

banned because 650 bells


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for having 6,941 Posts


----------



## Radda (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned because you have the word 'ban' in your username.

Dis*BAN*d


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for saying my username


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for having that picture of a Snake in your signature.


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for having characters from Soul Silver and Heart Gold in your Avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for having a large snake in your signature.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for hating to talk. To people. About things.


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for quoting someone's signature


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for a snake(?) as your sig.


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, it's a snake 

Banned for liking anime


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned cuz I thought that was a stereo speaker in your sig for a long time


----------



## Aradai (Nov 25, 2014)

banned because bruh


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned because you... you just... ummmmmmm... 0/10 f*** you Phil Fish.


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for having a Canadian Or russian Pikachu as your avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for having badass pictures with barely any lighting.


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for having a Gif. as a Signature


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for being dis-*ban*...d...ed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned for playing a pun on someone's username.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 25, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for playing a pun on someone's username.



Banned because I'll be sure to apple-y that knowledge... somewhere.... yeah, puns.... eyyyy....


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned because Skullkid.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 25, 2014)

Banned because we know.


Spoiler


----------



## toxapex (Nov 25, 2014)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Banned because we know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Banned because I didn't...


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Nov 26, 2014)

Banned because, why not?


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for being the queen.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for stealing other people's spots.


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned because penguins!


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for changing Signatures


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned because Little Big Planet 3 kept me distracted from watching PMMM.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for confusing me, like always


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for confusing me, like always



Banned because I don't want to play with you. I want Myst to ban me that time.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for confusing me again..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for confusing me again..



Banned because I'm not confusing you. When I said that I don't want to play with you, I'm talking about the forum games.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for playing these games with me.


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for multitasking~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Little Big Planet 3 kept me distracted from watching PMMM.



Banned because how many episodes did you watch?


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for quoting


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because how many episodes did you watch?



Banned I still have only watched one episode and haven't watched anymore since I got my hands on LBP3.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for standing next to a tarantula.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for liking England


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for being a…hairy baby...


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for saying "Banned"


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned I still have only watched one episode and haven't watched anymore since I got my hands on LBP3.



Banned because stop playing LBP3 and watch more PMMM! XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because stop playing LBP3 and watch more PMMM! XD



Banned because LBP3 is a lot of fun, and I'm not going to stop playing.


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because LBP3 is a lot of fun, and I'm not going to stop playing.



Banned because take a break and watch it! You won't regret it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2014)

banned because big snouts


----------



## Zane (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned cause I've had the same song stuck in my head all day and I'ma bout to lose it


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what to do with my TBT bells...


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for having TBT Bells


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned because you have TBT bells too...


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for having over 4,000 Bells


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned because you joined only this month


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for joining this Year


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned because your 3DS code starts with 4


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for having a 3Ds


----------



## Groovycat64 (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for being today's top poster. (Currently)


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for challenging me 
(I think)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for being argumentative.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for having a 3DS


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for calling me a Hypocrite


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for objecting my ban


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for making me kill me cat


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for killing your cat.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for making me burn my cat


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Banned for wrongfully accusing me of making you burn your cat because I don't want you to burn your cat, I love cats.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having Grumpy Cat in your avatar when foxes and wolves are canines, not felines.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having your avatar as your mayor standing near a tarantula.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because your current avatar was way better than the Pekoe avatar. That, and there are more than one users having the same Pekoe avatar. You reduced confusion by changing yours.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for always seeming to make a good explanation.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for commenting once on my blog.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having a lot of blog entries.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because wouldn't make a good mod if you're going to ban users for posting a lot.

Ban lifted because I think you're mature enough to be a mod.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because wouldn't make a good mod if you're going to ban users for posting a lot.
> 
> Ban lifted because I think you're mature enough to be a mod.



Banned for not watching enough PMMM.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not watching enough PMMM.



Banned for continuing to beg me to watch it.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I saw the first episode of PMMM yesterday.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because your username reminds me of the word vision.


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because your avvie is Stitch and Stitch is awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for joining two days ago.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for joining two months ago (well, almost three months but )


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for joining two months ago (well, almost three months but )



Banned because I don't know where your signature came from.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for changing your sig back to what it was before.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for changing your sig back to what it was before.



Banned because I missed that digemon avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because pepper cheese


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because Colby Jack cheese.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because children

...We're listing foods, right?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I still haven't seen Big Hero 6.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having over 6,000 posts


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because Stilton cheese


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned because Stilton cheese



Banned because Blue Cheese is delicious


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying my favourite cheese

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because mozzarella cheese



ninja'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for being a Ninja


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for post-merging~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't know where your signature came from.



Banned because his sig is from PMMM!


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying PMMM


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what Puella Magi Madoka Magica is.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because being Madooka is suffering.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being a Hamster!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not knowing what Puella Magi Madoka Magica is.



Banned because less PMMM and more LBP3 is better.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because less PMMM and more LBP3 is better.



Banned for being wrong.

Wait... why not both?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being Apple2012

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being wrong.
> 
> Wait... why not both?


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because Danganrompa sig again


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for noticing it.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for noticing it.



Banned for not bolding the word "notice".


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because there's nothing left for you in the sig.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because there's nothing left for you in the sig.



Banned because you enjoy playing smash.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being wrong.
> 
> Wait... why not both?



Banned because there are no short skirts in LBP3

Ban lifted because I'll watch more when I'm done with story mode in LBP3.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for Noticing that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because there are no short skirts in LBP3
> 
> Ban lifted because I'll watch more when I'm done with story mode in LBP3.



Banned for ignoring me ;(


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because noticing is in a different font.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple

- - - Post Merge - - -

Vizionary

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for not joining this site
http://wishysstarco.proboards.com/

- - - Post Merge - - -

..


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I have joined that site.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because wishyco


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because wishyco



Banned for mourning the regular cake collectible's sellout.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for..


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for mourning the regular cake collectible's sellout.



Banned for not watching PMMM.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because so much purple *^*


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because Lissa.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because....huh


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for not being on Wishyco..

- - - Post Merge - - -

For over a Week!


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because you keep mentioning it


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because whoOPS


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not watching PMMM.



Banned because mini-skirts were popular in the US only during the 1980's.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because so much ninja. >_<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because mini-skirts were popular in the US only during the 1980's.



Banned because what do mini skirts have to do with watching anime?!


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for

- - - Post Merge - - -

>_<


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for not giving a reason


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because hello


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do mini skirts have to do with watching anime?!



Over 75% of the anime girls wear mini-skirts, and that's the one thing I remember the most in PMMM.

Anyway, banned for asking.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for changing your username

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Over 75% of the anime girls wear mini-skirts, and that's the one thing I remember the most in PMMM.
> 
> Anyway, banned for asking.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned @ Disband, for advertising a website because Myst promised all of his TBT if he got new members. Banned @ Vizionari because HeartGold/SoulSilver were amazing. Banned because Lyra.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because HGSS is amazing.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because it's not Ninja Sunday.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Banned @ Disband, for advertising a website because Myst promised all of his TBT if he got new members. Banned @ Vizionari because HeartGold/SoulSilver were amazing. Banned because Lyra.



Banned because Mystery2013 (Myst) is a girl.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Banned @ Disband, for advertising a website because Myst promised all of his TBT if he got new members. Banned @ Vizionari because HeartGold/SoulSilver were amazing. Banned because Lyra.



Banned because contest is over. You both dropped out.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I can ban people.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being right!


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Mystery2013 (Myst) is a girl.



Banned because thanks for correcting him. XD


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Ninja'D Twice!!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because so much sniping.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks for correcting Her. XD



Ninja


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because we're all ninjas


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned @ Myst, because you're a male queen, I know my stuff. Bruh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because we're all ninjas



Banned because we could be turtles if we're ninjas.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because we should form a ninja circle and just endlessly ninja each other. lmfao


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because turtles


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because 5 people posted in the time it took for me to convert the normal text to RAINBOOOOOOOOWS!


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying turtle and ignoring me


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Banned @ Myst, because you're a male queen, I know my stuff. Bruh.



Banned because smh~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Ninja'D 3 times..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because turtles



Banned because apples are cuter than turtles.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

*sighs*


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for sighing


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because what did I miss


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for making me give up on posting in the banned thread..


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because everything!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because what did I miss



Banned because you missed a lot of sniping.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for making me give up on posting in the banned thread..



Banned for giving up.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know this is Black Ninja Friday....


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because I really need to update my sig and stuff but I'd rather watch this thread.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for reminding me of Space Dandy with that sig.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for ..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for reminding me of Space Dandy with that sig.



Banned for reminding me of digemom.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for ignoring me


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because posting overload in here!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for reminding me of digemom.



Banned for spelling "Digimon" wrong.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for that hamster


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for Odaiba


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Give a reason to ban the person above you.  Ready... start!



Banned because Justin edited your post.



sp19047 said:


> Banned for spelling "Digimon" wrong.



Banned because sorry.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Ninja


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for that hamster



Banned for not knowing what Hamtaro is.

Childhood maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for an unknown reason, as I'll get ninja'd and it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because what is going on in here?!


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for Omega Ruby


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for not knowing what Hamtaro is.
> 
> Childhood maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan.



Banned because I know it's Hamtaro.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what is going on in here?!



Banned for your lack of understanding.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what is going on in here?!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what is going on in here?!



Banned because it's Black Ninja Friday.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Hehe....


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I own this thread and the tags say so! ;D


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I can't add anymore tags.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because it's Black Ninja Friday.



Banned for claiming post #25,000.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because soft cheese


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because it's Black Ninja Friday.



I know that much but how did this happen all of a sudden?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for mentioning cheese.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> I know that much but how did this happen all of a sudden?



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for mentioning cheese.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for sniping me.



Banned because Myst is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Myst is lactose intolerant.



Banned for lying~


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for something.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for guessing that @Apple2012


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for lying~



Banned because I don't know anything about you, besides what you like, what gender you are, and what hair you have.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for not knowing more about her.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't know anything about you, besides what you like, what gender you are, and what hair you have.



Banned for making stuff up~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for not replying 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't know anything about you, besides what you like, what gender you are, and what hair you have.



You


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for not knowing more about her.




Banned because that sounds a bit stalkerish. lmfao


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because rofl


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Myst


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not replying
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for feeling ignored.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Myst



Banned for not replying with quote.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for making me feel dumb

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being online.



Ninja'D


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because beer


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being a Queen

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because beer



Banned for spirits


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm the queen of this thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

i'm not a transvestite but..ok.

banned because wolves.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being Ninja'D


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because wat


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being confused *Maybe...*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because it didn't matter


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for an animated avatar


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for confusing me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for an animated avatar



Banned for being a Ninja


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because wolves


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for getting confused

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having Lyra as a avatar


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having Lyra as a avatar



Banned because she's my favorite Trainer in the games.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because pok?mon


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for liking Lyra

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> banned because pok?mon



Ninja


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because ninja cheese


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because pok?mon



Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying stuff


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for also saying stuff.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying ALSO


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for putting a word in bold


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for finally banning me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for finally banning me



Banned for saying "finally"


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having Jenny and Penny in your town


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having Jenny and Penny in your town



Banned for invisimode.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having Jenny and Penny in your town



Banned because they're Kaylee's friends.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for saying "finally"



Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for invisimode.




Banned for being a hippocrite.



Spoiler



It's a portmanteau


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying Hypocrite

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for changing your avatar.



Banned for turning off chat on WishyCo


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned because mozzarella cheese



Banned because Cheddar Bay Biscuits (I bet you don't have them from where you live).


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for apple


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for apple



Banned because you're right. That wasn't me who posted that.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for 2012


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because "band"


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying Band


----------



## Aradai (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because words


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for letters


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I just saw your first avatar in your sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for letters



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying Hypocrite
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I didn't...


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying Snipe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I didn't...



I know 


Banned for..


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because I thought you said Snape instead of snipe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I thought you said Snape instead of snipe.



Banned because I say snipe.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying it again


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for other things.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for things, Specific things


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because Snipes are in the movie "Up".


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being a Mystery


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for *not* being a Mystery~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for making my cat fall


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for making my cat fall



Banned for having a cat.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for nothing
I give up now


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying I have a cat when I don't



Banned for lying~

Lying's not good, you know?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for telling me something I already know. xD


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for telling me something I already know. xD



Banned because if you know, why do you still do it? lmfao


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for reasons
(I don't know)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being vague.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being vague.



Banned for posting on here instead of watching PMMM.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for posting on here instead of watching PMMM.



Banned for forcing me to watch.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for watching


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for watching



Banned because I'm not watching Puella Magi Madoka Magica.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for forcing me to watch.



Banned because once you finish watching, you can play LBP3 _all you want~_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because once you finish watching, you can play LBP3 _all you want~_



Banned because that's not going to convince me to watch.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that's not going to convince me to watch.



Banned because I will shun you until you finish episode 3.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for "Shunning"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for "Shunning"



Banned because shun means to hate and discriminate.

I'm going to make up my vocabulary everytime someone bans me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for saying "Vocabulary"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying "Vocabulary"



Banned because "vocabulary" means words that have any meaning.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having a Character from acnl in your avatar..


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 28, 2014)

banned because your username is just asking for it


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for mentioning my username..


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> banned because your username is just asking for it



Banned for being from the Golden Land. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for mentioning my username..



Banned for being a sniper.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for calling me a Sniper


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned because you are. XD


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for using "XD"


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for also using it.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for stuff


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for posting.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being a forum member


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having an account


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having an Account also


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for banning


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having Espeon in your Signature


----------



## Hipster (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for having monokuma in your signature


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Banned for being a Hipster


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because "vague"


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because welcome back!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because wat


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because I remember seeing you in here before but a looong time ago so... welcome back. ;3


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for not spelling what right

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for being a Ninja


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

oooo


banned for wolf avatar


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because your sig's cute. ;3


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for..


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for not finishing your sentences


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for finishing them


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for always staying up late.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for doing the same thing


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because we need more people to ban... and more variety...


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being right


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being right



Banned for agreeing with me~


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for saying "Agreeing"


----------



## Locket (Nov 29, 2014)

Not dis banned. Banned for being Dis banned when I just banned you


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for english


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because I didn't finish your sentences but you said I did


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having 212 bells


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for Monokuma


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because that's Lyra/Kotone from Pokemon.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for Espeon


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because again


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because the weather


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for H2O


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because of oxygen


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for Food


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because carbon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because that's Lyra/Kotone from Pokemon.



Banned because oh.

You should see my new QR codes.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for owning a 3Ds


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being on this site


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being on this site


----------



## matt (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for telling others off for using the site


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for posting








lol


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm really teasing..

Banned for owning a 3Ds also..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for being a Ninja


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being awake so early. XD

(According to my timezone~)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being awake so early. XD
> 
> (According to my timezone~)



Banned for being on another timw zone.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for not saying Good Morning xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being on another timw zone.



Banned for being a Ninja


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being a Ninja



Banned because it's sniped, not ninja'd.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being a Sniper.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

You're banned because I am a Miiverse Administrator.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having 133 Bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> You're banned because I am a false Miiverse Administrator.



Banmed for rebeling agaisnt a dictatorship (Miiverse).


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for getting Sniped by me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for getting Sniped by me



Banned because that's why I use quotes, spammer.


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because you should add tags to this thread.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for calling me a Spammer @Apple

Banned for saying "Add" @Myst


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should add tags to this thread.



Banned because you can't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should add tags to this thread.



Banned because it won't let me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for using quotes


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because that's lame. I guess tags are full. >_<


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for using ">.<"


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for changing your signature @Myst


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for keeping your signature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's lame. I guess tags are full. >_<



Banned because where are you from? Japan?


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being wrong xD


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having 55 total VM's


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for using the name Vizionari..


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because wtf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for using the name Vizionari..



Banned for not being nice to Vizionari.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for not being nice to me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not being nice to me



Banned because your user title matches who you are.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for quoting again.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because no collectables


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having June birthstone


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for things I can't say.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because no collectables



Banned because I know who you are. You had a blog that once rivaled mine.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because okay
I just changed my name because I hated sparkanine lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because okay
> I just changed my name because I hated sparkanine lol



Banned because chocolate cakes are better tham regular cakes.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because banning people is funny.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because I love cakes.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for hating Sparkanine


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because my avatar is Nigel Thornberry.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because memes


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because ok


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for stopping midsentence


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because everyone should be banned once in their lives.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because alright


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because no


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

Bant for Kotone.


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for spelling banned wrong


----------



## Aradai (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for joining in october


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for joining before me


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for joining one moth ago..


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for joining 2 weeks ago


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for joining on the 23.


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for joining on the 14th


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for copying me...

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned for joining in october



banned for editing!!


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because I'm on invisible mode now.


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for copying us~


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for having a poem sig


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being a princess


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for defying the princess


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for saying Defy


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because I like banning people.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

smashed banned


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for smahing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for copying us~



Banned because I want to confuse ellabella12345 if she sees this thread.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for not banning me .... again..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not banning me .... again..



Banned because I don't want to play this game with you (You're banned).


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for not wanting to play ban with me.

Why?


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for having a creepy bear sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't want to play this game with you (You're banned).



Banned because I want somebody else to ban me (but definitely not Justin).


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for not banning @Justin


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being Kaylee


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being Sniped


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having ban in your name


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for noticing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for noticing



Banned for being vague (user title).


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for having a clover on your mayor


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for noticing that also


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

princessmorgan said:


> banned for having a clover on your mayor



Banned because she's all about fashion, not luck.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for reasons



Banned because you're not allowed to ban me anymore. If you ban someone, I'll wait my turn until someone else bans. When I ban, wait until someone else bans me.


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because woof woof bark bark bark


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for bein In"zane"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for talking like a dog.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because I'm Nigel Thornberry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Banned because I'm Nigel Thornberry.



You're banned!

Ban lifted because the Wild Thornberrys is 90's Nick, not crappy Nickelodeon (2005+)


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for understanding the 90's <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

princessmorgan said:


> Banned for understanding the 90's <3



Banned because the 80's is better than the 90's.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for agree with me


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for agreeing with apple


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for making me fall


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for not paying attention


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for making me read your post


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for having eyes


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having Hands


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for having nails


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having a account


----------



## princessmorgan (Nov 29, 2014)

banned for banning me


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for everything


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having a beautiful albino wolf as icon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Banned for having a beautiful albino wolf as icon



Banned because your character is wearing 3D glasses.


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your character is wearing 3D glasses.



Banned for refusing to play this game with "disband".


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having brunette hair @Myst


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because the word "ban" is in your username.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for living in a Cardboard Box


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for not having any text in signature


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having ice cream


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for being an art person.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for being an art person.



Banned for being a hypocrite. If you do art, then why criticize others for drawing art?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because who said I'm criticizing others for drawing?
Like seriously, double hyphyp crit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because who said I'm criticizing others for drawing?
> Like seriously, double hyphyp crit.



Banned because you said "banned for being an art person" to someone.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having a DA that starts with 4.


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for the nice collectible arrangement


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because shiny pumpkaboo.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having Hamtaro as icon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because shiny pumpkaboo.



Banned for having an expired golden ticket.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because Kaylee is sitting on a Gracie chair


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because Kaylee is sitting on a Gracie chair



Banned because she's also praying as she's sitting down (she's a Catholic).


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for taking a screenshot of your character.



sp19047 said:


> Banned because shiny pumpkaboo.



i still remember the day he hatched into my life


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having a shiny...I don't have the patience to do the Masuda method, sowee..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having a topaz


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having 505 bells


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having 0 tickets.
What are those?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having 0 tickets.
> What are those?



Banned for having 0 Homura pics


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because do you know where to get tickets?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because we don't know yet.


----------



## Goth (Nov 29, 2014)

banned because you ship yourself with a fictional character


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for random capitalization in username!


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because this is the first time I've seen you hello


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having high-carb collectibles.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having a healthy collectible


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 29, 2014)

*Banned for not having fun at Fiddy Fatbeer's Pazzi*


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for the scary avatar.


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because I've never seen you before~


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for having Whitney as one of your Dream villagers..


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because i am relativity new to The Basement.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've never seen you before~



Banned for being a Ninja..

- - - Post Merge - - -



alwatkins said:


> Banned because i am relativity new to The Basement.



Banned for being a Ninja..


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having Whitney as one of your Dream villagers..



Banned because I just got Whitney.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for keeping Daisy in ACNL..


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned because Daisy is adorable!


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

Banned for saying "Adorable"


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

alwatkins said:


> Banned because Daisy is adorable!



Banned because Daisy is moving into my alt town tomorrow.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for letting Daisy leave.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

banned for having over 1900 posts


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because Goldie's a better normal doggie.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for letting Daisy leave.



Banned because you're wrong.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because I plan on getting goldie too.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for Nigel

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'D


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for being a Sniper..


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because you post too much.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for not posting enough xD


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for joining in November


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for joining in October, 3 days before Halloween.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for having 592 bells.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because Nigel Thornberry.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for having rude brothers.


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for staying up so late.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for doing the same thing


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

You're banned for being on a forum


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for having a really cute name related to a gaming kitten series!


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because Monkey thing avatar.


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

banned because what about the cat


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for EarthBound


----------



## Coach (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because more than one popsicle


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for having 2 cherries.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Banned for having 2 cherries.



Banned for trolling on MiiVerse.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 30, 2014)

Zane said:


> banned for editing!!



>:/
banned because hi


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because what about the cat



Banned because what cat

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> >:/
> banned because hi



Banned for changing your username.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 30, 2014)

banned cuz i haven't seen u in a while


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because skirts go best with long-sleeve shirts (another reference to your chibi).


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because you like talking about skirts a lot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you like talking about skirts a lot.



Banned because evidence please?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because of that Lyra pic.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because of that Lyra pic.



Banned because I'm not the one with the Lyra pic


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because Ninja Ninja Ninja'd.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because Ninja Ninja Ninja'd.



Banned for complaining.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned cuz i haven't seen u in a while



Banned because, yeah I haven't seen you in a while as well.

How are you lately?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for complaining.


Banned for having 2 tickets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for banning Apple2012.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 30, 2014)

banned for shushing others.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for the #getshrekt sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned for shushing others.



Banned because candies are worthless.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 30, 2014)

banned because candies are yummy for your info


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because candies are yummy for your info



Banned because here are the best sweets:

Chocolate pies
Cheesecakes
Chocolate cakes (including the TBT collectible)
Brownies
Mousse

Better than candy junk.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 30, 2014)

banned because you have never lived if you never had a choco-marshmallow cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for hating sparkanine.


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for having tickets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having tickets.



Banned because I ain't a dangerous driver. I don't even drive.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 30, 2014)

banned because Sparkanine was lame lol


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because no it wasn't.


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for not having tickets.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for coming from the Northeast (South is better).


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because Sparkanine was lame lol



Banned because it was cool too. ^^"

But your current one's nice also~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not having tickets.



Banned both of you for sniping me.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because it's hot in the south.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned because it's hot in the south.



Banned because there are less communists in the South (United States).


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for need to hear me fart *farts*


----------



## Coach (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for farting


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 30, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE BALLOON


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 30, 2014)

banned because you already a tbt fair badge


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for changing your avatar again.



Banned because I'm only playing LBP3.


----------



## Mini Mario (Nov 30, 2014)

*Banned for having a cherry.*


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for being a fictional character.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for joining in February.


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for joining in October.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for joining in October.



Banned because Little Big Planet 3


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Little Big Planet 3



Banned because I'm done pushing you to watch PMMM~

You'll never know what's so great about the show.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm done pushing you to watch PMMM~
> 
> You'll never know what's so great about the show.



Banned because thank you.


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

banned because pie


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because thank you.



Banned because you're welcome~

Have fun never knowing the truth. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> banned because pie



Banned because Earthbound sig.


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

banned because no myst


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because Ness


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because you draw stuff.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because poems.


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

banned for not being a poet


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for having an art thread.


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned bc I opened ur spoiler.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned for having Rudy.

Best Jock kitty ever.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 30, 2014)

Banned because it has been 3 hours since the last reply.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for being named "Mica"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because it's not my fault.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for having a Gracie chair in ACNL..

- - - Post Merge - - -

*In your avatar*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having a Gracie chair in ACNL..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *In your avatar*



Banned because if nobody plays for the next 3 hours, you should try banning yourself. I did that before.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for having a Dream Suite on Main Street, in ACNl..


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 1, 2014)

you are BANNED because I love to abuse my power as a moderator.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because you ain't a moderator.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for speaking in a Southern accent.


----------



## Myst (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 1, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for banning yourself.



banned 4 being 2 fabulous


----------



## Myst (Dec 1, 2014)

hulaburger said:


> banned 4 being 2 fabulous



Banned because thanks. ^^"


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for banning the same person twice..


----------



## Myst (Dec 1, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for banning the same person twice..



Banned because it lagged and double posted.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for being the youngest Queen.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for being vague


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for making me tired.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because how


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for not putting a question mark at the end of your sentence


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because I don't feel like it.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for not feeling like it.


----------



## Coach (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for not having an even number of bells


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for having a odd number now..


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because "pinch, punch, first of the month and no returns".


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for using quotations


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for having two 14's in your join date.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 1, 2014)

You're banned for the same thing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because Private Messaging.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

banned because you have a cherry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because you still don't have the Catalog Maniac Gold badge.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE HOW DID YOU KNOW


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because I always browse the badges section of TPCs, regardless of who you are.

It's your turn to ban me for town stuff rather than site stuff.


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for site related activities


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for having Peewee.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 1, 2014)

banned because I have one more ticket than u =^=
ninja :s


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned cuz you'll never get to ban me on here lmao and for having one more ticket than me. >:I



sp19047 said:


> Banned for having Peewee.



He's my fave


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for site related activities



Banned because I'm done talking about these two painful incidents on this site.


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned cuz I wasn't talking about anything in specific I was making a joke about your previous post.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 1, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz you'll never get to ban me on here lmao and for having one more ticket than me. >:I
> 
> 
> 
> He's my fave


banned because u recognize my struggle :'(
yES I DID IT


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because I live in the south.


----------



## Leela (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned for being Kaylee's boyfriend.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because have you seen the Black Cauldron yet?


----------



## Leela (Dec 1, 2014)

No. One day 

Banned for living in the south.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Banned because the south is better.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

banned because can't wait till the holiday to play with u!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because 8 more days.

By the way, there is no such thing as a "Southern Ocean". There are only four oceans. The Pacific is the best.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because that's not true. The Southern Ocean is near Antarctica.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because when I was a kid, I learned that there are only four oceans. The Southern Ocean was actually parts of three oceans (Pacific, Atlantic, and Indian) until they decided to combine that into one ocean.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because yes, that's true for me, too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because you still don't have the blue candy.

Ban lifted for living near the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for completing your birthstones


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because the girls in my sig own the birthstones.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for having Rudy and Whitney in your town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the girls in my sig own the birthstones.



Banned for being a famous sniper.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2014)

banned because anime



Disband said:


> Banned for having Rudy and Whitney in your town.



thats fang actually ;o


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

banned because clowns


----------



## Goth (Dec 2, 2014)

banned because one cake


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2014)

banned because patch


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Dec 2, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned because patch



banned because of ice cream


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for having Tier One fanart.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

banned for having such a beautiful town


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for having over 8,000 post.

....*Insert clever Dragon Ball Z joke here*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned cuy you haven't reached 4000 yet


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because you should start talking about my blog chibi as you ban me.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for numbers in username.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for having the most TBT on this site.


----------



## Leela (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for being a Southern Ocean non-believer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for being a southern ocean believer.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for being in college.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because how am I going to get my business degree then?


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for living in California.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just a guess.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because I live in Texas, not California.

But I was born in Southern California. That's all I can say.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for making qr codes for ACNL.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because that's why I joined TBT.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for having a Signature made by PengutangoGo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having a Signature made by PengutangoGo.



Banned for mispelling her name.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for having a Sony product.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just Kidding


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having a Sony product.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just Kidding



Banned because you were actually right. I have 6 Sony products in my room. A PS3, a PS3 controller, a motion controller, a navigation controller, a PS3 Eye camera, and a PS Vita. Nintendo isn't that good anyway.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

banned because your not pie...


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for not having Tails as your Avatar anymore..


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you were actually right. I have 6 Sony products in my room. A PS3, a PS3 controller, a motion controller, a navigation controller, a PS3 Eye camera, and a PS Vita. *Nintendo isn't that good anyway.*



BANNED FOR DISRESPECT TO THE GREAT NINTENDO

Banned for ninja!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for replacing Santa Claus with a troll face.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for being a sniper, again....


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

banned because I might be forced to get a santa tails avatar


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for not challenging me on SSB4.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for not playing Little Big Planet 3


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

banned for... nothing


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for hitting my Hamster with a car...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because you need to ban someone for something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for hitting my Hamster with a car...



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

banned because the banning of banning


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for living in Texas.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> banned because the banning of banning



Banned for being a snipe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for living in Texas.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm not moving.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 2, 2014)

banned for breathing


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned for having four birthstones.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having four birthstones.



Banned because you got sniped.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> banned for breathing



Banned for Sniping me again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you got sniped.



....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Disband said:


> ....



Banned for being blank.


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because this thread needs more tags about how awesome I am~


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

banned for misspelling mist.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because I always read your name as one word
Wundirk


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because you have 3 of my villagers in your town.


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

Banned because your sig is... very interesting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because the gif in your sig reminds me of the time when I never heard of PMMM.

By the way, I just unlocked Swoop as a playable character today.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the gif in your sig reminds me of the time when I never heard of PMMM.
> 
> By the way, I just unlocked Swoop as a playable character today.



Banned because I don't know who Swoop is.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know who Swoop is.



Banned because Swoop is the bird-like creature in LBP3.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Swoop is the bird-like creature in LBP3.



Banned because I've never played the third one... >_<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

you made a quote. now ur banned.  I'm kidding <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> you made a quote. now ur banned.  I'm kidding <3



Banned for not telling me if you have a Sony related system.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because your birthday is close to mine ^^


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because you're tricky...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is furry and proud


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned for having a pink user title.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned for having more than one birthstone gem.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because frick frack.


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because frickle


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because I want to ban Mystery2013.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I want to ban Mystery2013.



Banned because it's *Myst.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned for looking for controversy in my profile.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 3, 2014)

banned for not being a type of pie


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned for thinking of me as a pie.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 3, 2014)

banned for not being thought of as a pie


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned for cake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because y u no has collectibles?


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because y u no has collectibles?



Banned because collectibles are overrated~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because collectibles are o'errated~



Banned for saying "overrated" as "o'errated".


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for saying "overrated" as "o'errated".



Banned for editing my quote.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for editing my quote.



Banned because I find that fun.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I find that fun.



Banned for posting here instead of watching PMMM.

Banned because I find that fun. ^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for posting here instead of playing Little Big Planet 3.
> 
> Banned because I find that fun. ^



Banned for suggesting that I should play LBP3 when I want to be on TBT.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned for not wanting to play LBP3 right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for wanting to play LBP3 right now.



Banned because your posts are now susceptible to be edited as I quote.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your posts are now susceptible to be edited as I quote.



Banned for quoting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for editing Vizionari's quotes too.



Banned because I can edit anyone's quote.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I can't edit anyone's quote.



Banned because I can.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can too.



Banned because et tu, Myst? Et tu?


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because et tu, Myst? Et tu?



Banned for speaking in French(?).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for speaking in French(?).



Banned because it's Latin. It was in Shakespeare's _Julius Caesar_.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because I'm done editing my sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm done editing your quotes.



Banned because why?


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because look at my sig~

Also, editing quotes is getting old.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because I like to edit quotes.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 3, 2014)

banned because hi


----------



## Mango (Dec 3, 2014)

banned because ur my bestie


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

banned because Mango


----------



## Mango (Dec 3, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> banned because Mango



banned, locked away, and never to be spoken of again because youre a furry


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

Mango said:


> banned, locked away, and never to be spoken of again because youre a furry



banned because broken dreams but omg we're besties


----------



## Mango (Dec 3, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because broken dreams but omg we're besties



banned bc ORANGE SODA RIVER


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

Mango said:


> banned bc ORANGE SODA RIVER



ikr I'm such a fatty

banned because red candy


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because Fanta *my eyes* D:


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

banned because no sig

but wolfgang tho I love it


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned because....owner? lol XD


----------



## Mango (Dec 3, 2014)

banned locked away burned and never spoken of again bc furry


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

what about it 

I walk alone

banned because I love gracie gracie you cal tell if you look at the art people drew for me


----------



## Mango (Dec 3, 2014)

banned bc ur AWESOME


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

banned because I'm a older member


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because you joined before me


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is so entertaining.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Angelmarina said:


> Banned because your avatar is so entertaining.



Banned because why do you need 5 more tickets?


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for owning a Sony PS4


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because I don't have one. I don't even want one.


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for owning a Table in ACNL.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because almost everyone owns a table in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having a 3Ds code

(Sorry..)


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because of your previous reasons for banning people.


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having over ten items.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 4, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> stop touching me



Seriously, stop editing the quotes like that. You're about to be banned again, for real. Don't act up, I want you to be able to enjoy the fair.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having over ten items.



Banned for having no collectibles (you can see why I'm banning you this time).


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because only 3 tickets...


----------



## Goth (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because I have 2 more bells


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because you're a cat...


----------



## Goth (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because gracie


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

^ what? I hate gracie! and that's why you're banned!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for banning someone because they thought you liked Gracie.


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having mostly deer villagers


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because of yelling for headache


----------



## Goth (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because egg


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because sloping santa hat


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is too cute. <33


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for using uncool ned flander-esque memes like 'frick frack'.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 4, 2014)

hulaburger said:


> banned for using uncool ned flander-esque memes like 'frick frack'.



banned for having a green pea pod dog as your avatar lol


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for not having any bells.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 4, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned for not having any bells.



Good thing I am not banned than because I have 255 bells in the ABD so you're banned for trying to ban me and failed at it lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because you're so generous with your giveaways! <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having one ticket.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because I banned you before...


----------



## Aradai (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for Wolfgang


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for changing your username to a hoMESTUCK ONE.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because I'm not selling blue roses.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for being Kaylee's boyfriend.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 4, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Banned for changing your username to a hoMESTUCK ONE.



BLU GEEZ
banned for coffee!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having more than one candy collectible.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because so many deer villagers @^@


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because I've been banned for that before.

Deer town ftw. <33


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because you also have Maple in your town.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 4, 2014)

banned bc same same


----------



## Aradai (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because palutena omg


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because redhead


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for joining on Halloween


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having three birthstones.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for joining on Halloween



Banned for living in Northern California. Southern California is better.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because the Bay Area is awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because the Bay Area is awesome.



Banned because communists love the bay area too, and I don't think you're a communist.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for being really close to 1k bells, but not quite there.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned for being really close to 1k bells, but not quite there.



Banned because I just spent some.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for calling cats meowbags omg. I'm still laughing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned cats are only meowbags when they meow a lot.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned then I have four meowbags and two normal kitties. <33


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned then I have four meowbags and two normal kitties. <33



Banned because I have no meowbags (but 3 cats).


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because this is the third time i see the word meowbags today..


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for acting like meowbags is a bad word to see multiple times.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Lifted all previous bans I gave you because I agree with you.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because hi


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because hi



Banned because herro~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because GODZILLA!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because none of these are proper reasons for bans!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because EXACTLY!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for doing it again!


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because I own this thread.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for everyone derailing this thread. c''':


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because the proof is in the tags~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because proofs don't matter


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because proofs don't matter



Banned because don't get math involved in this. Unless you want to hear all about Calculus. ;3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because I can't add my own tag and start a sassy fight. :c


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned because I can't add my own tag and start a sassy fight. :c



Banned because what kind of tag were you planning to add?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because my own 'Kelsey owns this thread' tag, of course.


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned because my own 'Kelsey owns this thread' tag, of course.



Banned because nope. Everyone knows I own the thread. 
(Even tokay/tokayseye knows. He's mentioned in the tags too but I'm the real owner~)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope. Everyone knows I own the thread.
> (Even tokay/tokayseye knows. He's mentioned in the tags too but I'm the real owner~)



Banned because you don't own this thread since you're not the creator.

The real owner of the thread is Jeremy.


----------



## Myst (Dec 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you don't own this thread since you're not the creator.
> 
> The real owner of the thread is Jeremy.



Banned because you're no fun~
(The tags don't lie. ;P )


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because holy **** so many posts!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for swearing.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for being my fraternal TBT Twin


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 4, 2014)

you are banned for having ice cream


----------



## Goth (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because reenhard


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because Chococat


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having a signature that hurts my eyes a bit.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having mostly deer villagers, yet no Fauna.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because I do have Fauna, I'm just plot resetting her.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because good luck.

Plot-Resetting is a jerk.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because it's been a week and I'm still resetting. :'c


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because I know that feeling. :C


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for HAVING A CONVERSATION EY?






Reenhard said:


> you are banned for having ice cream



O   O
____


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because wynaut? EY.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because you're punny.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned because yes, yes I am. > v <


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I have the power to do so! >8D


----------



## Goth (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because Garnet


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because what's wrong with Garnet?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for rubbing it in ;3; (Garnet is Ruby's ugly twin... but I still love it because it's my birthstone.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED THEN UNBANNED BECAUSE ILY XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ go home, you're drunk!....and BANNED!!!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for using multiple exclamation marks.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ Do I need a reason to ban you?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because yes! It's the banning game!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ you're banned because Holy Deer you replied too fast!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because how about now? Was this too fast? c':


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ banned because you're either too fast or too slow XP


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're too particular with response times!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ Banned because your new signature is so freakin' awesome!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm super proud of it; it's my first animated sig. <33


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because omg you're so active D:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because c;.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because "because" is not a valid reason XP


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because the reason wasn't 'because,' it was 'c;.'


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because deers


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because racism against deer.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I see you everywhere in the basement.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you guys are everywhere D:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU RATED DEIRDRE 4/10 RABLERABBLERABLE.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because male deer are sexy and female deer are naught XP


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE NO.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because WHAT ABOUT FAUNA AND DIANA YOU TRAITOR.

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because stop ninja-ing me.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because Fauna and Diana or "ok" I guess...


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU NEED TO BE.

SOMEONE COME BAN THIS PERSON.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for probably being blind.
They're cuties how can you not see the truth.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I can't keep up D':


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because we all keep ninjaing each other.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're being a meanie by continuing to ninja me you guys help.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

I think this time I'm gonna ban myself


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because how old are you all?? I'm so curious.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because a lady never tells.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

banned for not telling


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're right! seriously, I'm older than I sound...


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you all are sneaky sneaks.

I'm 17??


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I feel too young to be here. ;3;


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're probably 12.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're a year off.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're just a wee lil' teen.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ banned because you make me feel too old D':


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're probably 21??? Maybe???


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you guys, I'm too young for the internet.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because nah, you're good.

We should talk some other way. This is ruining this thread.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because this was turning into a "how old are you?" thread.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because this was turning into a conversation thread, ahem.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because that's basically how some how old are you threads end up.
it's happening again


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I told you we should converse some other way! c;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because let's talk about something else...


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because reasons


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for unspecific banning reasons.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because creamcheese


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because cream cheese is gross don't make me think about it.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm hungry D:


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because this thread is dying.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because we need to stop with this weird conversing we're doing


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because do we?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because yes.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because suzy


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because opinions


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because this thread is hilarious and it's probably my fault.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

banned for having too many wolves

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because omg this is like the billionth time you've ninja'd me.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because why does it hurt when i pee?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because ninjas, ninjas everywhere D':


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because infections.

Banned because ninjA.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I just had an ear infection a month ago, don't remind me of it.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because of attempts to start a conversation again.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I feel like conversations are unavoidable now


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because there are PM and VM's for a reason.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because frank zappa


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you have a point
(okay, let's get back on track now you guys)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because wth I don't even...


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for having creepy Julian in your town.

BANNED BECAUSE NINJA STOP.


----------



## Coach (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because oh deer too many deers


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because he's a dreamie, not a resident ;3;
also hes a qtpie unicorn


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because frank zappa is awesome


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because no, Frank Zappa is creepy.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because enough Frank Zappa D:


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for having almost all of the wolves.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because yes and I'm SO proud :'D


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for trying to start a conversation again.

You're all animals.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because animals are cool


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because we're animals?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I don't mind


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because we can't properly use this thread, is all. c;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because why so serious?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because meh, it's in my personality.

Oh, and banned for bad use of Joker joke.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because D':


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because 'because' is not a reason to ban. c;


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because yes it is.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I have no reason


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because honestly, we're just too lazy to think of reasons is all. XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm lazy and proud!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because lazyness isn't a positive trait.
Although I'm lazy and proud too. ouo


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because ROFL


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because of use of ROFL.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because snowy sig.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because there's no Christmas spirit.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because get into the spirit. 

It's Xmas time.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because that's why my signature is snowy!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for giving Rooney a 2/10


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for liking a kangaroo villager.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because oh whoops.

Also banned for having nothing but Deer dreamies.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for not liking my deer town.


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because it's Friday.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for being the owner of this thread.


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned for being the owner of this thread.



Banned for acknowledging the fact that I own this thread. 

Thanks~


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for being a poop. c':


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned for being amazing. c':



Banned because thanks~


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Ohohohoho no you don't.

Banned for being a sneaky sneak.


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Ohohohoho no you don't.
> 
> Banned for being a sneaky sneak.



Banned because I have more tricks up my sleeve~


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because those tricks are probably lame. c;


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned because those tricks are probably creepy. c;



Banned because you don't know even half of them~


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for that adorable Kiki avatar.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for having more numbers in their name than lettters


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Banned for that adorable Kiki avatar.



Banned because thanks! 

I like your avatar too~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> Banned for having more numbers in their name than lettters



Banned because hey!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for only editing my quotes!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks!
> 
> I like your avatar too~


Banned because thanks! :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because Skye is too cute ~


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for only having 4 tickets, hmm.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ banned because oh you're so lucky D':


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> ^ banned because oh you're so lucky D':



Banned for only having two deer!
The deer are angry!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for not having a dream address!


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned for not having a dream address!



It's not ready yeeeeeet! T_T
Banned for joining on Halloween!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because only two dreamies


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because only two dreamies



Banned...
for...
having two fruits! HA!

(OH NO I HAVE TWO FRUITS)


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for having two fruits!!


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned for having two fruits!!



Banned for having "frick frack" as your user title!


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned for having two fruits!!



Banned for banning them for the same reason they banned the person above them for.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TaskBarR said:


> Banned for having "frick frack" as your user title!



Banned because Rover.


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for banning them for the same reason they banned the person above them for.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



BannED FOR HAVING AN AWESOME ADVENTURE GAME AS YOUR USERNAME! >


----------



## Aradai (Dec 5, 2014)

banned 4 tha mayorvillager art

rip


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for having over 6000 posts.


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

alwatkins said:


> Banned for having over 6000 posts.



Banned for having under 1,000 posts.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

alwatkins said:


> Banned for having a cute avatar.



Banned because thanks.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're rly cool


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you're rly rly kewl.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for all the cake


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned for also having unibrow squirrel.


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because we're all cool!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because we're burning way past cool.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because everybody is cool D:


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because if i touched you i'd be frozen b/c you're cool

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because too much cake D:


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because furry
(dont worry you're still cool!!)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

banned because I know! ;P


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because red text in your signature.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because we both have Keaton.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ Banned because Keaton is cool and sexy


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because Pierce is best eagle, hawkeye.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because you have a birthstone that looks like gold


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Banned because no tickets!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

banned because you joined 11/11


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you joined 11/11



Banned because it's actually 11/10 in my time zone.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

banned because so many different time zones


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because time zones are conflicting. Fair Time is same as New York City time.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because too many time zones


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because too many time zones



Banned for coming from the Pacific coasts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for coming from the South.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for coming from the South.



Banned because at least it's in North America (what do you think "The South" means?)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because at least it's in North America (what do you think "The South" means?)



Banned because of course I know what you mean.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for never visiting Antarctica (I'm talking about a different south now).


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I'm not a scientist. I'm not old enough to get a job yet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for playing, creating, and sharing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because that's the slogan to Little Big Planet.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I already knew that a long time ago.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I didn't


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for not knowing Little Big Planet very well. Maybe I should teach you some more.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I've never even heard of it until a few weeks back.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because people who have a PS3 or PS Vita knows about it a lot more.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I don't own a PS3 or PS Vita.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for not having a ps3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for Daisy avatar


----------



## Satchel (Dec 6, 2014)

banned for ice cream collectable


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because no avatar


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for using your real name as your username.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I notice you keep changing your user title


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for not owning a PS3, yet complimenting on LBP3 on my profile.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not owning a PS3, yet complimenting on LBP3 on my profile.



Banned because I own every console you can name in fact. For real, I actually do C:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I own every console you can name in fact. For real, I actually do C:



Banned because let's play then. I need help on that x4 prize in Manglewood (LBP3).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I don't have LBP3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I don't have LBP3



Banned because then who's gonna help me?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

ah my favorite thread 

and that's why you're BANNED! >


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for poopy banning reasons.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for saying poopy


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned by poopy D:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because papoy


----------



## Coach (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because poyo


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because old Bonnie is sexy and new bonnie is NOT!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because old Bonnie is sexy and new bonnie is NOT!



Banned because who are you talking about.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because google is your friend.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned Because BONNIE >:C


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because bonnie?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because YES! >:C


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because no :D


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Zane (Dec 6, 2014)

banned


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I REALLY want to ban you srsly D:<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 6, 2014)

banned because thats mean D;


----------



## blaze5061 (Dec 6, 2014)

banned bcuz i said so o3o LIKE A BAWSE


----------



## smb3master (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I'm more of a BAWSE than you


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for coming back from a hiatus.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 6, 2014)

banned because spoilers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Spoiler



Banned





Spoiler



for





Spoiler



opening





Spoiler



the





Spoiler



spoilers.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 6, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned because I just quoted the post, there's no way in hell im gonna do that lol


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for good collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Spoiler: Present



YOU'RE BANNED FOR OPENING THE PRESENT!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for having the wrong year in your username.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because frick frack paddy wack


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for absolutely no reason at all!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because Big Hero 6.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because Big Hero 6 is awesome.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen it yet, em sowee.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for banning two girls on this site.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for banning


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for ban-ception.


----------



## Starmanfan (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned for banning.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because Starman.


----------



## Myst (Dec 6, 2014)

Starmanfan said:


> Banned for banning.



Banned for having a long user title.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Banned because Starman.



Banned for ninja.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because muhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahah-*cough* *cough*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a long user title.
> 
> Banned for ninja.



Banned because I don't find the PMMM girls as pretty as my characters.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Banned because for comparing ACNL to PMMM


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because for comparing ACNL to PMMM



Banned because at least Kaylee, Jenny, and Penny don't wear really short dresses or skirts.


----------



## Myst (Dec 6, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because at least Kaylee, Jenny, and Penny don't wear really short dresses or skirts.



Banned for judging PMMM based on what the characters look like and not the plot.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned for the cute avi


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

banned for the cute avi


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned for posting the same thing as me


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because Umbreon > Espeon


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because Espeon > Umbreon


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because Umbreon >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Espeon


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

banned because cookies


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> banned because cookies



Banned because so much candy.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because Myst


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Myst



Banned because that's not a good enough reason to ban.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because I don't need a reason


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

banned for joining this year


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned for having 8 candies.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because your characters are palette swaps


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I don't need a reason



Banned because two can play that game.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because blue text


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because blue text



Banned because plain text.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned by plain text


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned for posting at 12:00 AM in my time zone.


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for posting at 12:00 AM in my time zone.



Banned for posting at 11:30 PM in my timezone.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for posting at 11:30 PM in my timezone.



Banned because same time zone


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because same time zone



Banned because sweet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because sweet.



Banned because I can tell what state you're from judging by the new information I see.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned for having stars in sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for having stars in sig



Banned because you should ban Pengutango for that, not me.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because pengutango didn't post before me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because pengutango didn't post before me



Banned because she is the one who made the sig,


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned for stating the obvious

I know


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

banned because espeon sig


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

banned for blue hair in avatar.


----------



## lilyandemrys (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned for being random.


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned for being a tree


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because Pumpkaboo


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Banned because Pumpkaboo



Banned because PMMM sig.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because you have more bells than me :C


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because you also have 2 deer dreamies


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Banned because Deer are awesome


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned b/c kyle is amazing


----------



## Myst (Dec 8, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned b/c kyle is amazing



Banned because you don't have a PMMM sig anymore </3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because I opened your spoiler


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I opened your spoiler



Banned for not reading my recipe.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because I did read it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because what did you think?


----------



## Myst (Dec 8, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what did you think?



Banned because what recipe?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for not having any tickets, or collectibles!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for having 9 tickets


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for also having 9 tickets!


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for having tickets!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for not having tickets, and thus not participating in the fair. c;


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for having Erik


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for not liking Erik.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because this is on my profile:
Okay so I'm 11 and I don't like chocolate and my favorite flower is a pink lily and my favorite villager is either Pekoe, Marshal or Erik. Marshal is special to me so he's ftm trans to me, at least ;w;


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

...
Banned for banning me for having Erik when he's your favourite villager, then? D':

I also absolutely love your view on Marshal, omfg. It's so true. <33


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for having more tickets than I do.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because that leaf pillow will be mine!!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because you have 711 bells.
711 set??


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because I still need to catalogue that set. :'c


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because you need 26 more tickets for a pillow!! GO GO GO


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2014)

banned because you no puffy


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because you're not a cat


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because you have no tickets. How sad. :c


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because dsjlgfglxhjg; I have no reason >:C


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for banning me for no reason!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned because I couldn't find a reason...I tried lol


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for not finding a reason to ban.


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2014)

banned because wonderk


----------



## Myst (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for being confusing.


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2014)

banned for not getting me


----------



## Myst (Dec 8, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned for not getting me



Banned because I'm not sure what you're trying to say...

Double banned because your sig isn't centered~


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2014)

what do you mean?

I like my sig like it is why would I put it in the middle


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

Banned for naming your mayor isabelle


----------



## Myst (Dec 8, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for naming your mayor isabelle



Banned for having cool collectibles~


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2014)

banned for replying with quote


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

banned becuz i love your sig!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 9, 2014)

banned for stitch.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 9, 2014)

banned for not being an espurr any more...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

banned for having a spoiler of 'stuff'


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

banned because candy and cake collectibles


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

banned because ponies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because LBP3 is available in Australian stores now.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because my hot chocolate is cold now D':


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 9, 2014)

banned because now i want hot chocolate


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because same...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because be very jealous, NO HOT CHOCOLATE FOR YOU >:C


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because wolves


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

banned because your characters all look alike and have similar names. needs diversity.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because how does one sweat his skin??? XP


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

banned because i love your sig, it's so unique!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

^ Banned because thanks I took my time making it :3


----------



## toxapex (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because I concur, frickin awesome sig


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

banned because yoshi egg


----------



## toxapex (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because you twirl that mustache like nobody's business.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

banned because ur jelly


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

banned because no の letter


----------



## Coach (Dec 9, 2014)

Banned because you can talk


----------



## lazuli (Dec 9, 2014)

Coach said:


> Banned because you can talk



banned because toy bonnie isnt scary in the slightest


----------



## Myst (Dec 9, 2014)

computertrash said:


> banned because toy bonnie isnt scary in the slightest



Banned because computertrash.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I haven't seen what you look like.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

banned because i haven't seen what you look like too


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i haven't seen what you look like too



Banned because wait until February if you want to see what i look like.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

banned because why february?


----------



## lazuli (Dec 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because why february?



banned because february is the perfect month


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

computertrash said:


> banned because february is the perfect month



Banned for being right.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because 5 tickets


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

banned because 6 tickets


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because 6 tickets



Banned for not having a pinwheel collectible (and for having a pretty chibi). I now only talk about your chibi once in a while.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

banned because i really want a pinwheel   banned because your chibi is so cute though! <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i really want a pinwheel   banned because your chibi is so cute though! <3



Banned for banning me twice in one post.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for stealing LBP's tagline


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm more LBP leaning than AC leaning.

And please do not H4H.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because LBP3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because mayors in ACNL do horrible in creating levels.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I don't get what LBP3 brings to the table over the previous games


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't get what LBP3 brings to the table over the previous games



Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I don't see what additions and improvements have been made to the gameplay other than the new characters (which seem easy-to-replicate with a controllinator)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't see what additions and improvements have been made to the gameplay other than the new characters (which seem easy-to-replicate with a controllinator)



Banned because here are some:


Creating power-ups
16 layers (and layer launchers)
Special effects materials
Adventures to create


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because _16 layers?_ 

Wow, go big or go home I guess lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because ALL HAIL TEH SACKBOYS (and girls) B)


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I hear they prefer the gender-neutral "sack-thing"


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because...you're offline already? D:


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I am inviso-Bill, alterego of Danny Phantom


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for changing the subject.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because NEW SUBJECT: PANCAKES!!!!!!!!


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Well flap my jacks, looks like you're banned!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2014)

banned because waffles


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because French toast wants in on this action


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2014)

banned because cheddar


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because Colby Jack


----------



## lazuli (Dec 10, 2014)

banned because yall talking bout cheese


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because 2 Puruglies? D:


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for too much sweetness (Cookies, waffles, pancakes and muffins) xD


----------



## lazuli (Dec 10, 2014)

Holla said:


> Banned for too much sweetness (Cookies, waffles, pancakes and muffins) xD



banned because native fruit of oranges


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Holla said:


> Banned for too much sweetness (Cookies, waffles, pancakes and muffins) xD



Banned for having a Bisou Chibi too.


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for being a falling star (because town name is Starfall)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Holla said:


> Banned for being a falling star (because town name is Starfall)



Banned because your chibi looks pretty.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for the pumpkin pie in the pic.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for Espeon


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for Easter egg collectibles


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for looking like Lyra.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because irl I don't.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I love your sig


----------



## Myst (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for having a user title in another language.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I love your sig



Banned for ninja'ing me even tho the last post was ~20 min before ours.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having a user title in another language.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for accusing ellabella for sniping you. It's your fault that you took 20 minutes to post.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because you have more than 1k bells D:


----------



## Myst (Dec 10, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you have more than 1k bells D:



Banned for having under 1k bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for accusing ellabella for sniping you. It's your fault that you took 20 minutes to post.



Banned because I took a few minutes to post but she sniped me out of nowhere coincidentally... and anyways, I was busy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because i love lbp3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because you didn't capitalize _I_


----------



## Myst (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for not ending your sentence with a period.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because you call a full stop a period.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because the best villager in your sig is really your chibi.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

banned because the chibi you have is better then mine!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for sharing traits with Chibi.Hoshi. (Both have the best chibis on TBT, are from the Pacific, and in the Southern Hemisphere)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for mentioning another user (not that it's bad).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for mentioning another user (not that it's bad).



Banned because the number of tickets you have is the square root of the number of bells you have.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I just noticed that, ahaha.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because Math hurts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because you changed your username


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I finally came up with something new....I think...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because...idk.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because your banned.



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because the chibi you have is better then mine!





Apple2012 said:


> Banned for sharing traits with Chibi.Hoshi. (Both have the best chibis on TBT, are from the Pacific, and in the Southern Hemisphere)





Vizionari said:


> Banned for mentioning another user (not that it's bad).


What.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned from quoting too much


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Banned because your banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I only compliment you and wish to help you some time.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because Ninja.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because what.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because Ninja.



Banned because I know who you are. Changing your name doesn't change your identity. Did you say that The Black Cauldron shouldn't be spoken of?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because numbers are stoopid.

Also, I still haven't watched the Black Cauldron.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for spelling stupid wrong xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned for being a spelling nazi.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because I only did it because he mentioned a school subject.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for spelling stupid wrong xD



Banned because dats how you say it in that Brooklyn accent.


----------



## Assassinated (Dec 10, 2014)

Banned because you stole my popsicle


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for the lack of knowledge.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because I think he's playing stupid.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because I think you're playing koi with me


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because Charlotte.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because that was incredibly fast


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because good thid you're still the last poster


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because awesome signature


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

banned becuz ur awesome sig


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for cute avi <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 11, 2014)

banned because the eSPEON IN YOUR SIGNAUTRE IS THE CUTEST THING


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

banned because only 4 collectibles


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for having full collectibles.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for having all four candy collectibles.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for having nothing but birthstones.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because I'm getting more soon.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for planning to get the entire collection by next August.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for the subtle yet extreme name change.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for not owning LBP3.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

banned because you're obsessed with LBP3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because it's a great game, despite being full of bugs at this minute.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

banned because you have 4 birthstones


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned from the villager trading plaza for having obtained all dreamies


----------



## lazuli (Dec 11, 2014)

banned for no candies


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

computertrash said:


> banned for no candies



Banned for being the knight of time.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for being the queen of CYOA's.


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because I can't understand your user title.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because it translates to "I'm always happy to be with you" ;D


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because it translates to "I'm always happy to be with you" ;D



Banned because that's cool.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's cool.



Banned because you can tell what I'm about to say.


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you can tell what I'm about to say.



Banned because you always talk about LBP3.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because hair flip

Oor for turning me into a corporation o.0 ?!?!


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Banned because hair flip
> 
> Oor for turning me into a corporation o.0 ?!?!



Banned because you're our club's mascot.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because Hameru


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for that sig


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

banned for winking


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for winking



Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for winking


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for winking



Banned for banning me for winking when you're also winking as well.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because too much winking


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because it's a wink war. Wink your eyes off, people!


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because I like my eyes.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because you have the third badge but not the 2nd badge


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

banned because you wrote sry


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because you have something from Bisou's chibi maker


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because me too. Check my blog. You can see it in the description.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for also having it


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for ninja skillz


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for Charlotte


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for ascot misuse


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for never being seen before.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for Baymax


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for Espeon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for not caring about hurt and heal game anymore.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for hurting my heel


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for cheeeeeeese


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned for cheeeeeeese



Banned because Steven Stone's Spanish name is M?ximo Pe?as and I'm sorry but I chuckled.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

maximo penus

bYE

banned for charlotte eating cheese


----------



## toxapex (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because I'm sick and going to sleep, good night! XD


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because good night


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned because good night



Banned because I like your new user title. 

I'll lift ban if you add a tag about how I own the thread.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because yay it's Friday


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because it's still Thursday here in CA.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because it's still Thursday here in CA.



Banned for living in Communist Territory (SF Bay Area).


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because how was your day?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because it's great.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because you're having a great day.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because you think you're mayor bacon


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because pepper jack cheese


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because cheese and bacon


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because french fries


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

You're banned because I know I'm Mayor Bacon


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because rasher


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned bc school legit just let out (the bell just rang lol)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for banning us on the mobile site.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for having too many online friends.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 12, 2014)

banned for having less than 1k posts


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for being the Knight of Time.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for MK and Smash 4 licenses


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for having an adorable signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because deers


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because you're evil


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for helping me lower Kicks score.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because mozzarella


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because cheddar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because CHEESE


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because feta


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because my Mac and Cheese is cold again XP


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

banned for gamecube glitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because i just remembered Jun


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for finishing the 16 villager cycle for Sprinkle


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

banned bcuz thnxyou <3 i need her back now! D;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because whenever I look at Stitch's ass I can't look away! so hard! D':


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because whenever I look at Stitch's ass I can't look away! so hard! D':



Banned for having human villagers in your sig when you registered last November (you're stealing my sig idea).


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because our siggies are NOTHING alike! mine is 20% cooler :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because the girls in my sig are prettier than the humans in your sig.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because my characters are not duplicates like some characters I know.....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because the girls in my sig like dressing the same way. Also, they're wearing dresses underneath their coats.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because I didn't say the characters I'm referring to are yours *puts shades on*


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for having text in your sig when you registered in November. (You're stealing my sig idea)


----------



## Naiad (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for being the bae .3.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for having sigs in your texts when you registered in November. (You're stealing my text idea)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because my sig is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo original gah! DX


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for the CAKE


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because I like your new user title XD


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because i can't use my steven joke anymore


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because GOOD! >:C


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because kyle


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because HOLD UR OBSESSIONS, BOI! D:


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Puffy said:


> banned because kyle



Banned because pasta pizza.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because HOLD UR OBSESSIONS, BOI! D:



Banned for ninja


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because ninja'd


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because... pears?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned by Vinny


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for being banned by Vinny


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because resetti


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because now is time for my beauty sleep, good night everyone :'D


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because good night!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because Charlottes


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for Christmasteven


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because POPSICLES


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because I spent an hour drawing my sig and I'm celebrating with victory cookies ;v;


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because it looks rly nice!! ;u;


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because your sig is also nice


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because thank you


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

...You banned me for giving a compliment...? That's it! You're banned!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because oops


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because accidents happen XD


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

banned because you're tOKAY


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because you're cooler than an arctic puffyn.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because... I don't know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for posting a link.


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for being bored and on invisible mode.


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because I'm not the only one on invisible mode. (It does say two members here and lists no one.)


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because Hameru thinks Meduka is beauty


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned for spelling errors.


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because I like my sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like my sig.



Banned because I don't care.


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't care.



Banned for not caring.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because hair flip


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 12, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned because hair flip



Banned for judging hair flips.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Banned because your username doesn't use any data.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 12, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your username doesn't use any data.



Banned because your username uses a... core... processor...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because I see a dragon in your sig.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because that ain't no dragon!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for having a cake.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for having the same outfit for all 3 of your villagers just in different colours


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for firing shots XD


----------



## Cou (Dec 13, 2014)

banned for having 3k posts


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for making me realize I have 3k posts woo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because i haven't seen your quotes


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for blue candy


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for Red, Green, & Yellow Candy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because i noticed you changed your username!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because me too.


----------



## Gifted (Dec 13, 2014)

^Banned because you're not banned, yet.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because you've created a paradox.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because he hasn't... OR HAS HE?! *lightning strikes*


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for making a lightning strike.


----------



## Mekan1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for too swaggy hair


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for having two pears


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because you have one ticket left until you get the pinwheel.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because I know *_*


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for knowing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because I'm starving D':


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because...

I can dropkick.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because all dreamies complete. 

Congrats~

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> Banned because...
> 
> I can dropkick.



Banned for ninja.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for the PMMM gif.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because your links are now colored.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because I like to put my links in color.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for liking colorful links


----------



## Puffy (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because watch out Mami D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because Kicks has lost the elimination game.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because he was "kicked" out


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because hopefully Sable is next ~


----------



## matt (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for having unlimited stock items in avatars panel


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because I don't understand, do you mean collectibles?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because boohoo D':


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because the "pear" in your sig is yellow and not green and it's throwing me for a loop


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because hello


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because pinwheels woohoo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned becuz i want a pinwheel ;_;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for attacking Isabelle now.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned because pinwheels woohoo



pinwheels are great !!
banned because AC:NL i guess


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because too much red


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because too much red



banned because too much wolves


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because too much wolves



Banned because regular cakes are worthless.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because pinwheel woohoo


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because of such evil mustache twirling


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for ignoring me earlier.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because who cares


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because 5 tickets


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for naming your town paradise when Im willing to bet it's not perfect. FIRST of all, *goes on a rant until he is booed off the stage*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because my town is ** DROP DEAD GORGEOUS ** and you know it *puts shades on*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because bruce


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because 1,211 bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because hair


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because mustache.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because that hair must be really heavy ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because that hair must be really heavy ~



Banned because it's thick~


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because more hair


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because how's it going?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because frank zappa is superior to you


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because good to know.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because yes it is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because invisible mode.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because balloon


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because I concur.

Also, both of you are banned for double-ninja'ing me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because cheese


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because crackers.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because eggplants


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because cucumber.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for pickle.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for trying to be cool.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for flippant hair


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for changing your sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because that's the only good Homura gif I know.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that's the only good Homura gif I know.



Banned because I dare you to find another Homura .gif


----------



## 00jachna (Dec 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I dare you to find another Homura .gif



Banned becuase your GIF is to fab


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is awesome. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for daring me to do something that's not worth my time.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

you're banned for lurking......


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for being a spy.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because no one's posting and I'm bored... >_>


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because there are always people posting


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for not playing TBT Mafia.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because there are always people posting



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because I know people post but there was a long time with barely any posting and now, all of a sudden, everyone comes. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because i am everyone


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for being a bit too... self-centered.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being a bit too... self-centered.



Banned because you act like the center of attention.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you act like the center of attention.



Banned because that's an interesting observation. What makes you think that? :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because you claim to own this thread and the stalking thread.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned for being self-uncentered.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because I own this thread only~

I merely created the stalking thread.

But that's one thing. Do you have any other examples perhaps?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for being self-uncentered.



Banned for ninja'ing me... smh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because it's sniped, not ninja'd.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it's sniped, not ninja'd.



Banned because that's up to personal preference. ;P


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because it's more or less the same thing honestly.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because it's more or less the same thing honestly.



Banned because exactly.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because hello


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because hello



Banned because how's it going?


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 13, 2014)

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned because hiya!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> banned for having more posts than me


Banned for that hilarious Canberra avatar.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> banned for having more posts than me



Banned because you never came back from your leave of absence in Wishy's Star Co. ;-;


----------



## Zane (Dec 13, 2014)

Banned cuz ya sig's too tall


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz ya sig's too tall



Banned because I don't know where I can get a shorter one so... meh.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know where I can get a shorter one so... meh.





Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know where I can get a shorter one so... meh.



Banned for quoting the above post only once.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned for quoting twice...


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for quoting the above post only once.



Banned because *facepalm*...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned for quoting twice...



Banned because cute sig. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because your sig is cuter ;o <3


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because your sig is cuter ;o <3



Banned for being too sweet.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because i love your avatar  cats <3 - best animal ever! i have 2


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i love your avatar  cats <3 - best animal ever! i have 2



Banned because you're so nice~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're so nice~


banned because ty C:


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because ty C:



Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome.



banned because i just realised you joined before me!


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i just realised you joined before me!



Banned because wo. That's cool. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 13, 2014)

banned because because


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because because



Banned because x3.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

banned becuz I'm back


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned becuz I'm back



Banned because welcome back~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because welcome back~


banned because it says you're offline?


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because it says you're offline?



Banned because I use invisible mode.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for using invisible mode.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for using invisible mode.



Banned for _not_ using invisible mode.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I should really.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because your avatar changed again.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I feel lucky today


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I feel lucky today



Banned for feeling lucky.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for _REALLY FEELING IT_.
Classy Shulk joke is classy


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for _REALLY FEELING IT_.
> Classy Shulk joke is classy



Banned because white text.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

banned becuz why bother being invisible?


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned becuz why bother being invisible?



Banned because I like it. It's mysterious~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

banned because I GET IT


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because your yellow candy doesn't line up with the rest of your candies :c


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for posting at 11:11pm. Make a wish.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for an animated tag.


----------



## MayorDelilahOfUnova (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for your eye being on fire. At least call an ambulance or something,


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

You're banned because Hoenn intensified and Unova didn't.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for requesting that we begin.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

banned because ice


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

banned because you avatar is


----------



## toxapex (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because clearly that is el caso


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because Charlotte


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because something


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because Japanese characters xD


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 14, 2014)

^^Banned because you breed hybirds.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for too many exclamation points xD


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because of wallace icon >w<


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for too much red


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because of gloriousness


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I like your sig~


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for being a queen XD


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for editing.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for winky face.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for _not_ using a winky face.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I did


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because that was fast.


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because hair flips like a boss


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for coming back from a hiatus.

Also does art, I think.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is too cute~


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because d'anks.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because you're welcome!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because it's been an hour and 1 minute since the last post.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because your math is off on that one. (According to my timezone.)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I meant to type in an hour and 31 minutes.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because you didn't type "one hour and 31 minutes."


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I meant to type in an hour and 31 minutes.



Banned because you fixed your math. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



WellJenerally said:


> Banned because you didn't type "one hour and 31 minutes."



Banned because I forgot to click post and thus, you ninja'd me. XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because Post Merge


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because of no period at the end.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because picky, picky.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

BannedbecauseIdon'tfeellikeusingspace....


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because that's nice.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I like watching your signature for a few minutes...


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because so do I.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

banned because people claim that u have a creepy tumblr that I don't know about.....


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because would you like the link?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because NO = YES


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for shouting.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because you didn't get it.... :\


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because *shrug*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because NO = YES


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because take this! *drops link*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

^ thanks! I really it and would've followed you but I don't have a tumblr...

Banned because I keep mixing threads gah!!


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because you should make a tumblr.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because you're right! but I'm too lazy :'C


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you're right! but I'm too lazy :'C



Banned because you should! Tumblr is amazing! It's great for people with no lives. ;D


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I view Tumblr everyday, I just don't have one lol


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I view Tumblr everyday, I just don't have one lol



Banned because you need one. It's so easy to sign-up. It takes virtually seconds.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I'm an artist (has 3 deviantart accounts) but a VERY lazy one so when I stop being lazy and actually start making art again I'd join tumblr, I know it's used for sharing random pics but I like sharing things I made myself, nobody gets me...
:3


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I'm an artist (has 3 deviantart accounts) but a VERY lazy one so when I stop being lazy and actually start making art again I'd join tumblr, I know it's used for sharing random pics but I like sharing things I made myself, nobody gets me...
> :3



Banned because you can start off by making one and following people. Don't worry. There's no pressure at all. ^^"


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I'm planning to do so ~
just not now, maybe later ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I'm planning to do so ~
> just not now, maybe later ~



Banned because let me know when you do. 
Feeling excited about it now?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because lol I don't know ~


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 14, 2014)

banned cuz i've never seen you before


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> banned cuz i've never seen you before



Banned because chatango is back up! XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I wanted to ban the person above you >:C


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I wanted to ban the person above you >:C



Banned because too bad.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

banned because you winked


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because you didn't wink.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I like Mystery2013 rather than Myst.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like Mystery2013 rather than Myst.



Banned because why?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because I like numbers.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like numbers.



Banned for liking numbers. ;P


----------



## toxapex (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like numbers.



Oh, that reminds me! Banned for an outdated username 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for liking numbers. ;P



Banned for ninjamentation


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for ignoring the club. ;P


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

banned for joining the club


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for joining the club



Banned for not knowing what the club is. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

banned because then tell me and ill join


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because then tell me and ill join



Banned because it's in my sig. lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because then tell me and ill join



Banned because hey ellabella!


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because hey ellabella!



Banned because I ninja'd you.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for sniping someone.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

banned for typo


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned because of bright pink text


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 14, 2014)

banned because its actually light pink geez C:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

banned because bright and light rhyme so c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I ninja'd you.



Banned because I was trying to ignore you as I quote someone else.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I was trying to ignore you as I quote someone else.



Banned for ignorance.


----------



## nard (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for the loonar eclipse over my house! Hmph.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Banned for the loonar eclipse over my house! Hmph.



Banned for animated gesticulation.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for animated gesticulation.



Banned for using weird words.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Banned for discriminating weird words.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for discriminating weird words.



Banned for defending weird words...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for discriminating weird words.



Banned because Lyra is pretty.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Lyra is pretty.



Banned because you're ignoring me now. ;P

Or... I ninja'd you. XD


----------



## Puffy (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because I ran out of things to say about you ;-;


----------



## Myst (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because your sig is huge.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because oh well


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Puffy said:


> banned because oh well



Banned because your username isn't smooth at all.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because I ate an apple today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because you'll never get me.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because scarves.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned for being glorious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because I ain't collectin' feathers.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because i wish i had some fair collectibles ;_;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because too cute ~


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because birthday cake :3


----------



## lazuli (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because bob avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned for naming yourself after the recycling bin on the computer.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned for naming yourself after an iPhone several generations obsolete.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because I'm naming myself after a fruit, not an electronic device.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because I think it's more respectable to be named after an old electronic device than after a two-years-expired, decomposing fruit.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because my pet apples bit me again.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because if you think apples are biting you, you should probably see a doctor. Not for the bites, though.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because eggs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned for having in-stock collectabells.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because everything else is either sold out or not available :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because regular cakes are worthless. Chocolate cakes are the best.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because I prefer marble cakes. All-chocolate cakes are too sweet imo.


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because tiramisu is the best cake!!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because too much popsicles...


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

banned for tryin to make me self conscious about the popsicles


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because that pink hair is too much! my eyes D:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because I like cheesecake.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because i do too


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

Ur both banned for being in agreement


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because blue feather


----------



## lazuli (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because you ninjad me


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because having a green letter


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

banned for trying 2 ban me ha ha

omg ninja ; ;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because peach


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because strawberry cheesecake.


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

Banend because blueberry pie


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because Pietro loves me more


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

BANNED b/c how dare u


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because lovely art~


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because because :3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because your town name is Moonlite?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because it's MoonLite


----------



## Zane (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned for bacon related username

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because lovely art~



also thank you :>


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because my pet apples are annoying as heck


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

banned because you have pet apples when everyone else has pet tomatoes.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 15, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you have pet apples when everyone else has pet tomatoes.


Banned for not having any boys in your town.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned because pietro is the king in my town


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because pietro is the king in my town



Banned because I have more male villagers than you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperVandal said:


> banned because my pet apples are annoying as heck



Banned for having pet apples too.


----------



## Myst (Dec 15, 2014)

Banned for starting a trend.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for saying trend...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because where were you the whole time?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for wondering where I was.

Somewhere Secret xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I haven't actually seen you in a while


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar. :O


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

banned becuz u judging me?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for saying becuz.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

banned becuz u just said it


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for"  "


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> No.



Ah banned for yes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for stuff



Banned for saying Stuff.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

banned for quoting


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for quoting



Banned for not quoting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having brown eyes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being wrong, again... xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having green eyes


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

*Sighs*.. 
Wrong again.. 

Banned for making me ban you for being wrong..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because what color eyes do you have in real life then? Maybe Hazel?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Wrong! xD I have Grey Eyes.


Banned for guessing that much..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because now I'm gonna guess hair color. I need to get a clearer picture.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for I don't know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having brown hair.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for guessing wrong.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having blond hair.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being wrong..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having black hair (I'm still guessing).


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not guessing hard enough! xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having red hair


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for thinking I have no soul..

(Wrong. xD )


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you have a soul.

Also banned for being male.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being right!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because finally! You're a gray-eyed boy.

Do you have gray hair?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No.. >.<
Do I seem that old? >.>

Banned for thinking I have gray hair..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> No.. >.<
> Do I seem that old? >.>
> 
> Banned for thinking I have gray hair..



Banned because what hair color do you have then?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I don' know my hair colour...

It has brown and blonde streaks in it with some red..
So I don't know :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dirty Blonde or Strawberry blonde?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because that sounds like blondish brown.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you're probably right..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being able to roll your tongue.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for... wait what?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for... wait what?



Banned because try doing it sideways.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I did it! xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for the following reasons:

You're not colorblind
You have whirl fingerprints
You live in the US


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being wrong about two thing..
I am colour blind I asked my dog what colour my hair was..
An I do not live in the U.S.... 
By the way, who won the election?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because there was no presidential election this year.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

My friends lied to me..
I must go kill them now.

Banned for making me kill my friends..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because this thread is like 9 nearly 10 years old e.e


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because cakes


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because only one cake


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because my eyes hurt from the colour on your user title


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

you're banned because you're everywhere D:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because beau


----------



## lazuli (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because う森ぶど but no の


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't understand Japanese? Is that Japanese?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having no collectibles. xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for the same reason you banned the person above you, kid


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for only having 3! xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I keep forgetting they are there (I don't care much about collectibles) XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for stuff.

I don't care about them either.. >.<


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ Banned because you're obvious


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for saying obvious


----------



## azukitan (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because vague


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having no letters in your title.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because no text in your signature


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having text in your signature.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

you're banned because that's not text! you're just too simple minded to know it...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for everything.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because your fingers have finally slowed down


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being wrong, i'm just bored


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being bored of being boring.....


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for making me kill a bear.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you're on invisible mode thing, you don't need it, we all know you're always online....


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because i'm not always online..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because ellipsis


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for knowing what that means... xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because aren't you exhausted?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I never am, for some reason.
Banned for everything.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I expected you to say yes, so much for having hope XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for wanting to become top poster xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I actually don't! I'm just tired of getting ninja'd XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for that reason..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for slowing down :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not understanding i'm bored. xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I was expecting that exact answer
if you're bored why do you visit your poor villagers in acnl, if you own the game that is.... :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I was expecting that exact answer
> if you're bored why do you visit your poor villagers in acnl, if you own the game that is.... :3



Banned for being helpful.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for telling me to play Acnl and get stuck on it for hours. xD
I have it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being helpful.



Ninja! xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I wanted to reply to the person above you :/


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because ninjas are fun.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for winking. xD


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not winking


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned for not winking



Banned for coming to the basement. It's not safe for you here...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because um, hello! you must be new hear, cupcake ~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for coming to the basement. It's not safe for you here...



Banned because heeey welcome back Myst, where have you been, cupcake? ~ <3


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I'm not new here I just don't post much


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because um, hello! you must be new hear, cupcake ~ <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I come and go as I please~

Double banned because Kitty's part of my crew. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for calling everyone cupcake.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Double banned because Kitty's part of my crew. ;D



Amanda?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because you joined before me :3


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because your emote doesn't become a cool one


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for calling everyone cupcake.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



STOP IT!!!!!!


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for calling everyone cupcake.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because duh.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'D


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because too many ninjas gaaaaaahhh D':


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because duh.



Ninja


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for getting ninja'D



Banned because we're all getting ninja'd.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being correct!


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because we're all getting ninja'd.



Banned because it's true

omg too many ninjas


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because 5 members are using this thread, I don't even know who I'm banning anymore...


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because 5 members are using this thread, I don't even know who I'm banning anymore...



Banned because you read my mind


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned because it's true
> 
> omg too many ninjas



Banned because I know you.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned because you read my mind



Banned because it's weird that you're here too... No offense... >_>
These threads can get brutal.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I know you.



Banned because you're not on wishy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's weird that you're here too... No offense... >_>
> These threads can get brutal.



banned bc you think I can't take it


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned because you're not on wishy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because i'm DisbandedFox.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because good luck, sweethearts ~
it's a battlefield in here.....


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

And Myst is right.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned because you're not on wishy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because _good luck_ then. You'll need it.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because good luck, sweethearts ~
> it's a battlefield in here.....



You are too.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> You are too.



Banned for being vague


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned for being vague



I'm on wishy, Amanda. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned for being vague



Banned because you claimed your "computer was dying" yet you're here. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> I'm on wishy, Amanda. xD



Yes, he is. DisbandedFox is his user.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you claimed your "computer was dying" yet you're here.



Banned bc you think I don't have a charger??


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned bc you think I don't have a charger??



Banned because chat was empty. lmfao


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not being on chat for a while now >.>


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because chat was empty. lmfao



Banned because it isn't now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because chat was empty. lmfao



Banned because what happened to your CYOAs?


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what happened to your CYOAs?



Banned because you don't know


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what happened to your CYOAs?



Banned because what do you mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for not being on chat for a while now >.>



Banned for thinking one day is a while.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you mean?



Banned because you say that you're no longer the CYOA queen.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you say that you're no longer the CYOA queen.



Banned because I felt like changing my user title. *shrug*


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you say that you're no longer the CYOA queen.



Banned because she still totally is


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned because she still totally is



Banned because thanks but I can defend myself. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for everything!


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks but I can defend myself. ;P



Banned because you weren't


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned because you weren't



Banned because you need more patience. Too many ninja's, my gosh... >_>


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you need more patience. Too many ninja's, my gosh... >_>



banned because you get fed up by ninjas


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> banned because you get fed up by ninjas



Banned because you don't.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you don't.



Banned because following whispers is creepy


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being right!


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I come and go as I please~


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because that's unreliable


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having easy to read text,


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because your text is the same as mine


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> Banned because that's unreliable



Banned because how so?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because it's small and blue..


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because how so?



banned because we can't count on you if you come and go


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> banned because we can't count on you if you come and go



Banned because *shrug*
_Good luck..._


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for cat.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because what cat


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for KittyCat!


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because it's cold.


----------



## Kittykat364 (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's cold.



banned because you're in SoCal and you have no idea


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Kittykat364 said:


> banned because you're in SoCal and you have no idea



Banned for thinking I'm not cold when to me, this is cold. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for hating the cold when it's 50 degrees


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for hating the cold when it's 50 degrees



Banned because it's 55 rn. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because that's heaven.. 55 degrees


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because that's heaven.. 55 degrees



Banned because my hands are frozen...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because -20 below is cold for me


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because -20 below is cold for me



Banned because I don't even want to imagine that... >_<

Lowest temperature I've been in is ~46...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not being in -20 below temperatures..


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not being in -20 below temperatures..



Banned because **** that... who'd be crazy enough to be in that kind of climate?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because i'm that crazy person! xD
I love the cold!


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm that crazy person! xD
> I love the cold!



Banned for loving the cold. Are you Elsa? (jokes)


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for thinking i'm a Girl.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for thinking i'm a Girl.



Banned because I meant the male version of Elsa, silly. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for confusing me?


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for confusing me?



Banned because that was the purpose of all of this.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for making me look that up.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for making me look that up.



Banned because what did you look up? There wasn't really anything you could've searched...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Male Elsa
Banned for being bored.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Male Elsa
> Banned for being bored.



Banned because I'm multitasking; not bored.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for multitasking.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

sigh, this place  lacks some love....and a beautiful face! that's why everyone is banned...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know?


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> sigh, this place  lacks some love....and a beautiful face! that's why everyone is banned...



Banned for not understanding the basement is a cold and dark place. 
But I know a warmer one~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for making your text hard to read. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for making your text hard to read. xD



Banned for having bad eyes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not understanding the basement is a cold and dark place.
> But I know a warmer one~



Banned because don't say tumblr!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for making your text hard to read. xD



Banned because that's the point, sweetheart :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because don't say tumblr!



Banned because it's not tumblr. Tumblr's cool but it's distant~

Ask Disband. He knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for calling me that.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for calling me that.



Banned for being sensitive :/


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for calling me that also.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for calling me that also.



Banned because when should the deadline be for the posting challenge?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for the dead line should be at the end of January?


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for the dead line should be at the end of January?



Banned because what about January 12th? (End of my winter break)
You just have to beat the top poster in Wishy's; which shouldn't be too hard since the folks there aren't as avid a poster as you are.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because alright xD
You should look at my neoseeker account, it's awful.. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because alright xD
> You should look at my neoseeker account, it's awful.. xD



Banned because I don't use neoseeker.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because of stuff, good you don't need one xD


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because they don't need one


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for Bacon!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because no more ninjas yay :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because no more ninjas yay :3



Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you were responsible for this?


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you were responsible for this?



Banned because yes. I distracted disband.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you said you're responsible for it


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> Banned because you said you're responsible for it



Banned because we have the same town name in ACNL.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because now I know something new about disband lol


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because now I know something new about disband lol



Banned because what is that?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

that he actually plays acnl lol XP
I know some people here who don't even own the game, it's true 

Banned because now you know stuffs :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> that he actually plays acnl lol XP
> I know some people here who don't even own the game, it's true
> 
> Banned because now you know stuffs :3



Banned because I thought you meant something else... X'D
Like the fact that he's a Wisher~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because Wisher????!!


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Wisher????!!



Banned for being surprised. Wisher is what I call people who are a part of Wishy's, the club.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

oh yeah your online club thingie....
Banned because cool I guess


----------



## Puffy (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for a new avatar :>


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> oh yeah your online club thingie....
> Banned because cool I guess



Banned because yup, this place. Not just mine though. ;P
I'm only one of four admins there...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> Banned for a new avatar :>



Ninja.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for multitasking, still...


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because kitties :3


----------



## toxapex (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because Bob.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because of cool signature


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because Bob.



Banned for missing the ninja fest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBacon said:


> Banned because of cool signature



Banned for ninja...


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you might disappear


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> Banned because you might disappear



Banned because we have the same town name.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you substitute an 'i' with a 'y' in your username


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Banned because you substitute an 'i' with a 'y' in your username



Banned because your username reminds me of sugar.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for multitasking, like always


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I went to work then just came back and you're still on for 7hours


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for Posting above me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I went to work then just came back and you're still on for 7hours



I actually took a break, we must have the same hours. xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not banning me /:


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for using ":/"


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for also using /:


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for saying Also.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for also saying also


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for saying it twice.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

banned for saying twice


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not thinking


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being 15.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned for not thinking



Banned because I don't feel like dancing, no sir, no dancing today.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not wanted to dance

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for being 15.



Am I :0


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't feel like dancing, no sir, no dancing today.



Banned for posting! xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

banned because biggest hypocrite

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD ily bb


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for what?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you go to school everyday


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for saying school.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Ban 4 bin hippokrit


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for stuff.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for using lame reason


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for making me jump.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for jumping. How did I make you jump


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because you forgot the "?" at the end of your question.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Ben fer been gramer nazi


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for calling Myst a Grammar Natzi


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for calling Myst a Grammar Natzi



Banned because I felt like banning you. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I felt like banning you.t(`-`)



Banned for giving me the bird. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for *not* giving me the bird. xD



What bird?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Bend coz I feld like et


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for so many question marks..


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Bend coz I feld like et



Banned for giving me a headache from reading that...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being funny


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Bend fer geteen a hedayke


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Bend fer geteen a hedayke



Banned because... just because. *sigh*


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Bend fer syeng


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

(Sighing)
Bend fer nut endershtendin me engresh


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for not speaking engrish.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Ofc em nut speken engrish em speken engresh


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Ofc em nut speken engrish em speken engresh



Banned for making me puke.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I think Blue blocked me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Bend fer pookng


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I think Blue blocked me



Banned because what makes you think that?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what makes you think that?



Bend coz werk et out yerzelf


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I don't know..  :/


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Bend fer nut knowen


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having a confusing username,


----------



## Balverine (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for ninja'ing me >:c


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for thinking my Name is confusing. I know you all do.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for having three cakes


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because I know what it means.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I know what it means.



BANNED BECAUSE I DON'T FEEL LIKE DANCING NO SIR NO DANCING TODAY


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because, yeah.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because, yeah.



YEAH
banned because party muffins


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for parties.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for no parties.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for stuff and other things.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for using the same reason


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for using that same reason.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

BANNED FOR GETTING TECHNICAL


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for using that word.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because technical


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for the same reason reason reason.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for the same reason reason reason.



Banned for repetition.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for stuff.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for repeated repetition


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because can we get a bit more original here?

Double banned for having three cakes.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Omg banned for sayingto get original an then you say something that fifty people have said before you


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned for being a Mystery.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 16, 2014)

Banned because no I'm not?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for losing the game


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for being an Aussie xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because I'm not


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Omg banned for sayingto get original an then you say something that fifty people have said before you



Banned for making me laugh. X'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I'm not



Banned because you should be one. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for sniping me xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for making me laugh. X'D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for laughing

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for banning me because I'm Australian


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for posting on this thread since 2005.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Lol wat
Banned because I haven't


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Lol wat
> Banned because I haven't



Banned for not banning since 2005.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for not joining in 2005.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not banning since 2005.



Banned because now IM confused ):


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned because now IM confused ):



Banned for being confused. C'mon, it's not that difficult.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for assuming things


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being confused.



Banned because your username is just asking for it~


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for stuff


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for stuff



Banned for banning me in an ambiguous manner.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for a Mystery.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because your username is just asking for it~



Whose username? Mine?


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Whose username? Mine?



Banned because I was banning disband. Look. I even quoted~


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for banning me.



Banned because I just _had to_ ban you, okay?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because  there's too many tags


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for having Tokay tagged in your thread. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned because  there's too many tags



Banned because stalking thread and my ask thread need tags. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for having Tokay tagged in your thread. xD



Banned because it wasn't me. >/////<


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Are you sure? xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Are you sure? xD



Banned because I haven't added a single tag to it yet... :/


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because its too hot I'm dying take me to Sweden


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for not knowing who did it.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because I bet it was Elise...


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because you're probably right?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because you're probably right?



I know I'm right. Lets barrel her.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for using an Australian phrase, those confuse me xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for using an Australian phrase, those confuse me xD



Um no. Lets go to Isabelle, tell her what Elise did. And make her wear a barrel. 
BANNEDFORNOTUNDERSTANDING


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for something


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because you two are making me feel like a third wheel now~ lmfao
(jokes)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because are you proud.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for.... waait, what?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you two are making me feel like a third wheel now~ lmfao
> (jokes)



XD you wish


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> XD you wish



Banned because I wonder who added that shipping tag in the first place...


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Where?
Banned for what.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Where?
> Banned for what.



Banned for forgetting. Earlier, in your ask thread.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I wonder who added that shipping tag in the first place...



Banned because I still think it was you


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for who did?


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned because I still think it was you



Banned because I wanted to but someone else did. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because you already said that.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because you already said that.



Banned because I know.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for knowing


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for knowing



Banned for *not* knowing.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for everything


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything



Banned for nothing.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for... Something?


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for anything


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for anything nothing and everything


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for forgetting 'something' in your list


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for stuff


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because I still haven't gotten out of bed xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for being tired xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being tired xD



Banned for trying to ship me. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for ...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 17, 2014)

banned for ellipsis


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for banning me for that already...


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for bright colors


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for no colours


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

you're banned.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

banned because fang


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

banned for not having acnl


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

I just banned you because I have to ban someone....


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

banned for being so honest


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because you need a signature!! we need moar unicorns!! D:


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because you have enough signature x3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because Peaches


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because pear :3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because rape face avatar XP


----------



## Zane (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned



Banned because togepi egg.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because you have a great attitude.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because I gotta get my beauty sleep, good night ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I gotta get my beauty sleep, good night ~



Banned for sleeping.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for sleeping.



Banned because


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because I wasn't surprised


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 17, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> Banned because I wasn't surprised



Banned because I have never seen you before.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because you're seeing me now


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 17, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> Banned because you're seeing me now



Banned because I was last seen on August 28, 2014.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because you like Naruto.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because that has nothing to do with me


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 17, 2014)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because you like Naruto.



Banned because BAHAHAH that's Death Note.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBacon said:


> Banned because that has nothing to do with me



Banned because it wasn't supposed to.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because then what was the point in notifying me...?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 17, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> Banned because then what was the point in notifying me...?



Banned because *shrug*.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because *shrug*.



Banned for shrugging.


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned because shrug, shrug, cough, tried to be cool, but failed~


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 17, 2014)

Banned for using the word bacon in their username.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 17, 2014)

band for saying 'MIND (pause) BLOWN.'


----------



## Rock (Dec 18, 2014)

banned for having all of your dreamies obtained


----------



## Myst (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for being hard. 
(Bad puns commence! lol)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because kiki


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because sweet stone feathers.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for having 1 more ticket than me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because sticks and stones can break your bones, but candies are not good for your health.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because "words will never hurt me"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because let me rephrase it!

"Sticks and stones can break your bones, but they can be used to make good houses."


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for rephrasing


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because banned :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because hail satan


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because Satan doesn't exist~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

MayorBacon said:


> Banned because Satan doesn't exist~



Banned because yes he does! he's my neighbor...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because im satan


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because we're neighbors :B


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because yas


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because no


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because it never happened


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because is that so?


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because maybe...so...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because you're not sure


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because for noticing I'm not sure


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because you can't use because and for together, silly poo


----------



## lazuli (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because none of y'all are makin any sense


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because I didn't even realize I made a grammar fail 
*brain fart*


----------



## lazuli (Dec 18, 2014)

banned for banning me for a mistake YOU made


----------



## MayorBacon (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because you're gonna get banned anyway x3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because 199 posts


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar again


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because I get bored


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because cake


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because I have more tickets than you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because  who cares


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because no question mark


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because no full stop.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because new adorable Stitch avatar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because of your new avatar! <3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because sweets, sweets everywhere D':


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because sweets, sweets everywhere D':



Banned because guess who sent her the cake.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm under your bed, waiting for the perfect chance >:'3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for defending Waffles.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because ponytail cheese


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because...I dunno..ice cream?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because rekt


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because no text on sig


----------



## Myst (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because I like green~


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

this game has been going on for 9 years can u guys just stop already


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because yeah that's scary


----------



## Myst (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for wanting to end something so beautiful~

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because yeah that's scary



Banned because the square root of your age is 5 and the square root of my age is 4. XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> this game has been going on for 9 years can u guys just stop already


I tried that already xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because you all failed miserably...


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 18, 2014)

look at all of the ugly tags on this thread


----------



## Myst (Dec 18, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> look at all of the ugly tags on this thread



Banned because I like the tags... ;o;


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for creating another ask me thread


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

banned for changing your look


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for having enough tickets to buy you two balloons.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 18, 2014)

banned because i don't know what to get!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for nearing 9,000 posts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

banned because i am going to make it 9000 right now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for having 9,000 posts.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for having 4,000+ posts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for having 3,000+ posts.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for having apple in your name


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for having a dead horse as an avatar.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 19, 2014)

banned for being vague


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for being weird.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for lots of posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for saying that when you have only more than what he has.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for not adding me as a friend on here.. >.>


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

ugh. banned for being a ninja


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for getting sniped by me.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

banned becaseu i cant spell


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for not spelling right.


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I don't know how I mixed the word "online" with "alone"...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because how did you do that?


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because how did you do that?



Banned because I have no idea how. lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for confusing me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I have no idea how. lol



Ninja!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja/sniper xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for getting sniped.

Woohoo, my 4,000th post c:


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for getting exactly 4,000 Posts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you have 0 tickets


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you have 0 tickets



Banned because you need to post in our new ask thread and add tags.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you currently have 9 and 11 in your post count.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for having an even number for your post count.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

banned for same reason


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for the same exact reason!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you're excited.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for not being excited.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for excitement


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for 4,004 posts.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

BANNED FOR 580 BELLS.
WHAT HAPPENED YOU HAD 600


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for I don't know :O


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

banned for not posting in a while


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because it's late but I'm not tired... >////<


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

banned for being tired


----------



## lazuli (Dec 19, 2014)

banned for having only 100TBT


----------



## Goth (Dec 19, 2014)

banned for being nice


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I'm tired


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned because I'm tired



Banned because good night ~ sweet dreams :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for having a pokemon as your avatar..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

banned because weird robot werewolf person in sig


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what that is...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because Master Chief is sexeh ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because it's Friday!


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because best day of the week!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I know right?


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because 6 days till Christmas ^_^


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because holy crap, already?!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because yes.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I cannot eat your R-rated cookies


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because yes you can but they're not cheap, cheese puff :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because oh? What about my age? And how much do they cost?


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because oh? What about my age? And how much do they cost?



Banned for disappearing.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I didn't disappear, I just haven't had anything to do on TBT :/
Plus I've just been using TBT on my DS and it's been harder to check everything  I'll try to be on more often.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I love foxes, obviously :3


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because that could go both ways


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because NU! :C


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you're the one that mentioned that 'muffin'


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because MUFFIN DOESN'T EXIST OK!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for changing your avatar.



banned because ninja dammit!


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because *face palm* ohhhh


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because what did you expect?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for Foxes.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

@R-Cookies - Banned because I didn't know where it was going


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for using "@".


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because it's only one fox


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because that's silly


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because Pink!! I love pink :'D


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for sticking out your tongue, bugs could fly in...

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Pink!! I love pink :'D



Banned for being a ninja, and for loving pink.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

banned because ...


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for quoting me...


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for not eating...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because GOOD


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because if you don't mind me asking, are you a boy or a girl?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because if you don't mind me asking, are you a boy or a girl?



Banned because ugh! puh-lease!! I'm a woman!


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for not knowing.
Me or Cookie?
Cookie is a Girl.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because ugh! puh-lease!! I'm a woman!



Banned for "Puh-Lease!"


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you keep getting ninja'd, kid


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for banning people one this ban thread.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because "one" typo, silly


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for *noticing* that...


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because it's time to eat cake


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because ducks.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for making me kill a dog.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for making me kill a dog.



Banned because you wouldn't kill a gummy dog tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for "tsk tsk tsk"


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I totally saw that coming ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for using a tilde.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you could just say ~


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I'm multitasking


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for multitasking.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because we all are, especially Disband

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for multitasking.



banned because dammit! ninja'd again


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for using profanity...
Tsk Tsk


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because capital T


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for doing the same.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because yOUR EVERYWHERE I KEEP SEEING YOU


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because your name is too hard to write with my eyes closed D':


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because i'm the Master Ninja.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because meh ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for "~"


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because too late ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for saying late~~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because no space between late and ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for Spacing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because why capital s in spacing?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for making me do that.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you're confused, poor kitten ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for calling me a kitten.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because picky ~ :/


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I want to be called kitten D:<


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because too late! meow :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for saying late and meow.


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying late and meow.



Banned because I just changed my sig~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I know.


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I didn't disappear, I just haven't had anything to do on TBT :/
> Plus I've just been using TBT on my DS and it's been harder to check everything  I'll try to be on more often.



Banned because have you checked back on the November Writing Contest lately? I think voting is still going on. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because I know.



Banned for knowing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because why blue??


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea why to ban you XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for joining Wishyco.
Not really.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for writing so much.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

banned because I only wrote one and copied and pasted the rest :/


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for copying and pasting.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because too late, cupcake ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for saying that three times now...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you count ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for not counting.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because puh-lease it's not me who should do the counting, pufftwinkies :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for puh lease.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you forgot to add -


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because I've been watching Reba for 3 hours


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ Banned because absolutely nobody cares and you know it! sheesh! >:C


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for trying to speak for everyone


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 19, 2014)

banned for making me look


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for looking


----------



## Greninja (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned because you don't have cyndaquil in your avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Banned for having a Gallade who's king of games in your avatar.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for lack of Waddle Dee


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because Gordo throw.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for Kirby characters...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because you are against kirby


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being right.



Banned because exactly. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for "..."


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for "..."



Banned for being speechless.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for winking


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for winking



Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being one also


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because winking.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for not winking


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

banned for winking at me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for saying that twice now..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because i actually didn't say that twice...


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for saying actually, actually.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for posting a lot.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for not posting a lot..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

banned 4 to much posting


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being the second person to tell me that...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> banned 4 to much posting



Banned because I'm not sure what show the girl from your sig came from.

And yes Disband, I'm skipping you again.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for skipping me and for going to college..


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 20, 2014)

banned for being vague


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for pronouns,


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because what gender do you think I was.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because when I just came here I thought you were a girl, because of your title.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ACNL Characters I meant..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because when I just came here I thought you were a girl, because of your title.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ACNL Characters I meant..



Banned because I'm not. Even if my characters are girls, I'm not. I just like playing female characters.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being unintentionally misleading


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being correct...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because Falco!


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for FALCO!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Ricano said:


> Banned for being unintentionally misleading



Banned because I'm really not a girl.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I know that now


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I keep forgetting also :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because I know that now



Disbanned


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for banning me with my name...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I wanna ban someone else for change ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for using a Tilde.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for having a Halo avatar.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because 4000


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for joining on November 10th...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I joined before you, pughead...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because pugs ftw


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because hisssssssssssssss


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because pantsu


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because View attachment 77905



Banned because almost all wolf town <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

banned for not wearing a pokemon shirt


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because we have the same amount of cakes =D


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

banned for having candy


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for having ore


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being a Fuzzy Bug.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being a robot man thing


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being one of my favourite pokemon..


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because you don't have any tickets, like me


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being a Bug instead of a cat...


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I've been thinking of changing my username. Should I?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I don't know.. xD
I've been thinking about doing it also.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because you just joined, why would you change yours XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because it was a typo xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because wow XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being blown away because typo xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because it was funny XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for laughing about it


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for winking


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for not winking


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because winking is fun


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because NO


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for not asking me a question in DREAM...


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because you are invisible


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because YOU didn't ask me no question no no


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for everything


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because November 14th is when I joined another site O.O


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because that was on Neoseeker..


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because what?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I did not know that was a felony


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for rolling your eyes xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for laughing!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because you actually can't here him laughing


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for saying actually.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because actually


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

banned for copying me xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for doing the same thing


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because you have no life


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because you're wrong.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being vague


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for banning me...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because no text on signature


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for having text on your signature.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because Halo


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for Falco.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because Falco is sex but what do you know, kid? *shrug*


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because period


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for not using one.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because that's what you deserve for being a bad kid~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because Meow :3


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because your sig says you have Sprinkle. Did you get her? :O


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because your sig says you have Sprinkle. Did you get her? :O



Banned for being bored.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because your sig says you have Sprinkle. Did you get her? :O



No I lost her </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being bored.



Banned because you're bored.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being ellabella the ball.


----------



## Zane (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because Mami :I


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to try getting the chocolate cake in tomorrow's restock.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because 100+ other people are likely going to do the same.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being an eye


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being dat band.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for having a Diamond in your collection..


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I can't quite describe your user title.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because you're not on chat. xD
It's actually a good thing we're off, it's quite laggy >.<


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for Master Chef. Oh wait, that's not his name... Top Chief!

Banned for Top Chief.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for Master Chef. Oh wait, that's not his name... Top Chief!
> 
> Banned for Top Chief.



Banned because I'm bored. ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because you're not on chat. xD
> It's actually a good thing we're off, it's quite laggy >.<



Banned because I'm not going to clear. Teehee~

Now, do you guys understand why I clear so much?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for not clearing. What brought this on?


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not clearing. What brought this on?



Banned because I was bored and thought it'd be fun to do~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for tilda


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for tilda



Banned because I'm going to pick-up my laptop from Best Buy later. ;D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because deep meaning full quote


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because deep meaning full quote



Banned because thanks.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because wink.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm out of ideas on reasons to ban.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because I'm a cat


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm out of ideas on reasons to ban.



Banned for being out of ideas to ban.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> banned because I'm a cat



Banned because ...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being out of ideas to ban.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ban lifted for banning the person that harassed me before.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because you love me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because beef


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Ban lifted for banning the person that I misconceived what he did



I fixed it

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because beef



banned because meatloaf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I can't see your message.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because fanta.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because so much ninja


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because meatloaf


Banned because you don't understand slang


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because I'm being hated on


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because orange juice


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because it's orange soda


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because whatever


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> banned because orange juice



Banned because you don't have the pinwheel (and GaMERCaT posts too fast).


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because beary's name is Maddy


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you don't have the pinwheel (and GaMERCaT posts too fast).



Banned for rubbing it in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> banned because beary's name is Maddy



Banned because ok


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you don't have the pinwheel (and GaMERCaT posts too fast).



banned because I am magic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for rubbing it in.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned because I post too fast


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for rubbing it in.



Banned because *bursts out laughing. Couldn't finish ban*


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for posting so much.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because so much ninja



Banned for being slow and not being in Wishyco chat~

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> banned because



Banned because I said so.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being slow and not being in Wishyco chat~



banned for being so slow mr. century gothic


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for posting so much.



Banned because it's okay to not watch a show because of girls wearing mini-skirts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because...


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it's okay to not watch a show because of girls wearing mini-skirts.



banned because what

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because...



banned because you win


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

*Banned because I want somebody to notice this text.*


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because pink text.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> *Banned because I want somebody to notice this text.*



Banned because ninja...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> ^Banned for having 0% warning.



Banned for having a whole bunch of spoilers within spoilers.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because pink text.



banned because so slow

and it's hotpink

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a whole bunch of spoilers within spoilers.



banned because what


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a whole bunch of spoilers within spoilers.



Banned because you just replied to a post from 9 years ago...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because so many posters


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because so slow
> 
> and it's hotpink
> 
> ...



Banned for getting technical.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because so slow
> 
> and it's hotpink
> 
> ...



Banned because it's not THAT hot


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you just replied to a post from 9 years ago...



banned because I know you


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you just replied to a post from 9 years ago...



Banned because you keep ninja'ing people.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because I know you



Banned because I don't think you do.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you keep ninja'ing people.



banned because yolo

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't think you do.



banned because I don't really


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for so many ninjas


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you keep ninja'ing people.



Banned because that's my job.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because yolo



Banned for saying yolo.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't think you do.



banned b/c ur too edgy : (


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for so many ninjas



Banned for telling it like it is.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because that's my job.



Banned for stealing my job. ;P


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for telling it like it is.



banned because so many posters


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> banned b/c ur too edgy : (



Banned because I'm edgy enough to look sharp all the time


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for stealing my job. ;P



and hes banned for empty threats


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because so many posters



Banned for describing the walls of my room.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> and hes banned for empty threats



banned b/c santa hat


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> and hes banned for empty threats



Banned because I see no threats so...


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for describing the walls of my room.



banned

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I see no threats so...



banned because I was kidding


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned



Banned for a lazy ban. XD


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because why is there so many people in here all of a sudden?


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for a lazy ban. XD



banned for harassing me


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for a lazy ban. XD



Banned for not being on chat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> banned for harassing me



Banned for being harassed. Idfk. XD


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why is there so many people in here all of a sudden?



banned because most of them are gone now


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because most of them are gone now



Banned because good. lol


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because most of them are gone now



Banned because of decreased thread population.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because good. lol



Banned because I talk like you now


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being Tokay xD


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because of decreased thread population.



banned b/c i dont like ur tone mr


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because of decreased thread population.



banned because no special text


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Banned because I talk like you now



Banned for being Joshua.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Banned because I talk like you now



Banned for copying me.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> banned b/c i dont like ur tone mr



banned because here we go again XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because here we go again XD



Banned because hm?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for quoting.



Banned for invisimode.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because ninja-ing isn't a thing anymore, we're just responding to whoever we feel like


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you just replied to a post from 9 years ago...



Banned because I like to reply to the primeval posts on this site.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because hm?



banned because you're normal


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for living in the shadows.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like to reply to the primeval posts on this site.



banned for leaving


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because ninja-ing isn't a thing anymore, we're just responding to whoever we feel like



Banned because that's correct.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like to reply to the primeval posts on this site.



banned because i do that too ooohhhhhhh


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because no special text



BANNED BECAUSE OKAY, I FIXED IT


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for living in the shadows.



banned because shooter games sucks unless metroid of course


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you're normal



Banned for calling me normal. Thanks. XD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like to reply to the primeval posts on this site.



Banned because I'm pretty sure that's against the rules...


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> BANNED BECAUSE OKAY, I FIXED IT



banned because lies


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> BANNED BECAUSE OKAY, I FIXED IT



Banned for that. Just that.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure that's against the rules...



banned bc ur kissing butt : (


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure that's against the rules...



Banned because I'm not bumping old threads.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for stuff.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure that's against the rules...



Banned because what rules? According to the tags, I own the thread.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm not bumping old threads.


banned for being bad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> banned bc ur kissing butt : (



Banned for being accurate.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what rules? According to the tags, I own the thread.



banned because mods can delete those

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being accurate.



banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being accurate.



Banned because want to join the DREAM ask thread? We could use an "A"


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being accurate.



banned bc i dont appreciate you quoting me


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm not bumping old threads.



Okay, then banned for replying to something that does not need a reply (or maybe needed a reply nine years ago) and for performing a useless action and wasting precious seconds of your life.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> banned bc i dont appreciate you quoting me



but banned for quoting


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Okay, then banned for replying to something that does not need a reply (or maybe needed a reply nine years ago) and for performing a useless action and wasting precious seconds of your life.



banned bc you speak truths ooooh snap


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Okay, then banned for replying to something that does not need a reply (or maybe needed a reply nine years ago) and for performing a useless action and wasting precious seconds of your life.



banned for breaking rules of slavery filthy american

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperVandal said:


> banned bc you speak truths ooooh snap



banned because I post so much


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I'm being ignored...


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> banned bc i dont appreciate you quoting me



Banned for being defensive. By the logic that good defense is the best offense, you are really offending me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm being ignored...



Banned because not anymore.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm being ignored...





tokayseye said:


> Banned for being defensive. By the logic that good defense is the best offense, you are really offending me.


banned for ganging on me on new leaf and beating me with hammers like I am a slave


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being defensive. By the logic that good defense is the best offense, you are really offending me.



Banned for starting a fight. XD


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being defensive. By the logic that good defense is the best offense, you are really offending me.



banned bc you need to tag ur triggers. i am offended by your being being offended by my defensive offensive behavior


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for starting a fight. XD



banned for skiping me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm being ignored...



Banned because I ignore people act like they're queens of the thread. Whoever makes the thread owns the thread.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> banned bc you need to tag ur triggers. i am offended by your being being offended by my defensive offensive behavior



banned because am I dead?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I ignore people act like they're queens of the thread. Whoever makes the thread owns the thread.



triple ignore in a row


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for starting a fight. XD



Banned for everything/


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything/



make that 4


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I ignore people act like they're queens of the thread. Whoever makes the thread owns the thread.



Banned because I have proof. ;3

And people who can vouch for me~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned for breaking rules of slavery filthy american



Banned for attempted offense. Your hateful words bounce off of my mental shield of sarcastic laughter and topple to my well-grounded metaphorical feet.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have proof. ;3
> 
> And people who can vouch for me~



banned because I cri


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything/



Banned for trying to play this game when too much ninja...


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have proof. ;3
> 
> And people who can vouch for me~



Banned for Multitasking,


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for attempted offense. Your hateful words bounce off of my mental shield of sarcastic laughter and topple to my well-grounded metaphorical feet.



banned because china is going to capture the us


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for trying to play this game when too much ninja...



Banned for doing the same.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for trying to play this game when too much ninja...





Disband said:


> Banned for Multitasking,



double band for being ignored muhahahaha

I feel like I am abusing my powers


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for attempted offense. Your hateful words bounce off of my mental shield of sarcastic laughter and topple to my well-grounded metaphorical feet.



banned bc whoa watch out hemingway came back from the dead ;-;


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for doing the same.



banned because ninja


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have proof. ;3
> 
> And people who can vouch for me~



Banned for being a PMMM fangirl.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> banned bc whoa watch out hemingway came back from the dead ;-;



banned because ninja

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being a PMMM fangirl.



banned


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being a PMMM fangirl.



Banned for misunderstanding it. ;P


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for misunderstanding it. ;P



banned for the gothic


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned for the gothic



Banned because it's my thing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for misunderstanding it. ;P



Banned because you know the first thing that comes up to my mind when we discuss it.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's my thing.



banned because you're heart is not black enough

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you know the first thing that comes up to my mind when we discuss it.



banned for misunderstanding lots of things


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you know the first thing that comes up to my mind when we discuss it.



Banned because I don't. Could you please tell me, sir?


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you know the first thing that comes up to my mind when we discuss it.



Banned for hating a show for such a superficial reason...


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't. Could you please tell me, sir?



banned because save me mario

save me


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you're heart is not black enough



Banned because your heart is not blandished enough.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't. Could you please tell me, sir?



Banned because this is between Apple and I. ;P


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for hating a show for such a superficial reason...



banned for being basic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because this is between Apple and I. ;P



banned because so much ninja pie


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you're heart is not black enough



Banned because it will be soon.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it will be soon.



Banned for winking,


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it will be soon.



it never will

you're too pure go fly with pit

and I'll be hanging out with dark pit


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it will be soon.



Banned because you forgot the gothic.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for winking,



banned because idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because you forgot the gothic.



banned because he is basic


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you forgot the gothic.



banned because you forgot the kawaii


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you forgot the gothic.



Banned because ...

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> it never will
> 
> you're too pure go fly with pit
> 
> and I'll be hanging out with dark pit



Banned because how am _I_ pure? ;D


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> it never will
> 
> you're too pure go fly with pit
> 
> and I'll be hanging out with dark pit



Banned because all this talk about Pit is really... 



...deep.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because ...



banned because you're so basic


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you're so basic



banned bc this isnt a chemistry lab station pls c ur way out


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because all this talk about Pit is really...
> 
> 
> 
> ...deep.



thats some dep **** the feels tho

there banned because you're so human and perfecta

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperVandal said:


> banned bc this isnt a chemistry lab station pls c ur way out


banned because i number 1 poster


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you're so basic



Banned because you're a 14 on the pH scale.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you're so basic



Banned for calling me basic. ;P


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you're a 14 on the pH scale.



Potassium I'm a 15 anyway you calling me fat?


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you're a 14 on the pH scale.



Banned because I give up trying to ban ninja's...


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for calling me basic. ;P



banned because you are


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you're a 14 on the pH scale.



banned bc you shouldve gone higher :\\\


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I give up trying to ban ninja's...



banned for doing so

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperVandal said:


> banned bc you shouldve gone higher :\\\



banned for being rude to a women's body weight


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you are



Banned because how am I basic? Hm?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being basic while I'm acidic, 'cause I burn you all


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned for doing so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



 banned bc u think u no my name when u dont even no my story


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because how am I basic? Hm?



banned because this shall be known as the pandemic banning

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperVandal said:


> banned bc u think u no my name when u dont even no my story



banned because this is the last post I'm quoteing because of ninjas


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because this shall be known as the pandemic banning
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because okay.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for saying Okay. xD


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



banned because you are not goth you are basic

said fall out boy

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because I keep on quoting damn it


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying Okay. xD



Banned for being against the word okay. 
Don't worry. I am too. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you are not goth you are basic
> 
> said fall out boy
> 
> ...



Banned for not explaining yourself.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because stay hopeful


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because stay hopeful



Banned because why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for being bored.



Banned because *you're* bored.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for naming your town "New Leaf" 

Oops, forgot to quote... But we know who that one is for.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because that was my old town my new towns name is 'Venus'


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for naming your town "New Leaf"
> 
> Oops, forgot to quote... But we know who that one is for.



Banned for being slow.


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because burry me burry me now


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because burry me burry me now



Banned for spelling bury wrong. ;P


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for spelling bury wrong. ;P



banned because you're killing me


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because you're killing me



Banned because how?


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for being worried.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being worried.



Banned for returning.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for *noticing*


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for *noticing*



Banned because you killed the joke. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because how?


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because how?



Banned for not understanding...


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because I overused it?


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I overused it?



Banned because smh.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for smh?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because idk


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for idk.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for saying idk.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for saying idk.



Banned because I see one of my friends lurking.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for having four birthstones


----------



## Goth (Dec 20, 2014)

banned because


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned for not finishing that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because this thread is intense.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Banned because it's not anymore..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because i dunno if i trust u x)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i dunno if i trust u x)



Banned for having the same hairstyle as your chibi. I wonder if you actually dress like her before.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for not quoting.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because you know what my hair looks like x)
(I do dress girly a lot, and also elegant in black clothing)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for not quoting.



banned for ninja x(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for quoting.


Banned becuz ninja x2


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you know what my hair looks like x)
> (I do dress girly a lot, and also elegant in black clothing)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned for post merging twice. I may be male, but I hang out with females more. I know two girls that visit me occasionally.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because you sound so nice x)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because thanks.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for ninja cx


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for ninja cx



Banned because your avatar reminds me of Atomic Betty.


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

BANNED CAUSE TURN DOWN FOR WHAT


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because turn down what?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because turn down what?



Banned for ignoring my comment on your new avatar.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for sitting in front of a golden dresser in ACNL.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for ignoring my comment on your new avatar.



Banned for noticing my new avatar c;


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for ignoring me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for ignoring me



Banned for being ignoyed.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for *noticing* me.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because now I am noticing you.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because you have a cute Pokemon in your sig


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for having Jack in your avatar.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for kirby characters.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because it's been 22 minutes since your post.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because it has been 1 minute since your last post...


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because vague.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for mentioning time

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because that Espeon sig is rad


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because thanks~


----------



## Myst (Dec 21, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because thanks~



Banned for using a "~".


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

banned for being caring


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because caring is nice


----------



## Myst (Dec 21, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned for being caring



Banned because how is that a bad thing? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because caring is nice



Banned because caring is sharing.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because how is that a bad thing? :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because sharing is caring. woop


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

banned for breaking me down


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because there is tomatoes in your signature...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for having Rosie, Francine, and Molly x)


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because my thread is gone


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I noticed. <.<


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because blue waffles


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because that reminded of me of this funny time in this assembly two years ago.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because "Dia" means "day" in Spanish.


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because has a thing for pony tails


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because the best ponytails are fat ponytails.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because holy cow, I'm in the top ten posters 0-0


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because good job!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because barf


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the best ponytails are fat ponytails.



Banned because not as good as Fat Tony tales! 






- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because barf



Banned because bark


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because arf arf


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being a f...ervent fellow


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being up this late.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because it's early... What time zone are you?! How late is it? XD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because it's like 11 AM.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because it's 7:43pm here lol lol lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because it's 7:43pm here lol lol lol



Banned for saying lol lol lol xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's early... What time zone are you?! How late is it? XD



10 Am.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's pretty late! xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because it's 7:43pm here lol lol lol



Banned because





- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned because it's like 11 AM.



Banned because it's 11:48 here, so same, I think ayyy


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because



Banned for those "Gifs" xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying lol lol lol xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for those "Gifs" xD



Banned because they feed my soul


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because eggs ~ I love eggs


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for eggs without hot sauce.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I AM the hot sauce


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being my favourite food.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I AM the hot sauce



Banned for getting in my eye in third grade and making me miss an in-class movie while I was at the nurse's office. This just got personal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for being my favourite food.



Banned for not being pancakes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for saying Pancakes! >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying Pancakes! >.>



Banned for not appreciating Nippolyte's humble little pancakes patch.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for not adding me on the 3Ds! xD

(Jokes >.>)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for hating >..>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for everything that happened today! xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because you're so clueless...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being clueless also.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I want to


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for wanting to.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for _not_ wanting to.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I want to.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for wanting to ban


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

banned for saying want.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for also saying want


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being 17 years old.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being 14, sheesh~


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for always being wrong xD
Jokes


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for joking


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for not joking.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because NOW I realize you're really 14 :/


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being wrong (Truly)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being wrong (Truly)



Banned because cut it, kid, you're 14...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for not asking Myst, she won't tell, but she will say you're wrong xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for speaking for Myst


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because seriously kid, go to sleep already!~


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because it's 1:39 Pm.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because GOD save us all D':


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being worried.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because you smiled!!! >:C


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because GOD save us all D':



Banned because there could be some atheist extremists on this site. At least I'm Christian.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because too late, kiddo~


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because there could be some atheist extremists on this site. At least I'm Christian.



Banned because we're probably the only two Christians on this site.. :/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because why would you think you're the only christians?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because we're not thinking we're the only Christians. I just warned them that some hateful atheists will take offense of helpful advice like that.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I didn't read anything~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because you have a cool sig C:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because your sig is better.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because I love you chibi


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for droppin' out the "r" in "your".


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I didn't notice D;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because ya forgot to ban me for my southern accent.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because I don't know what the accents sound like...(for America)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because the world revolves around the Sun.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because this place needs me~


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because this place needs me~



Banned for too many posts. ;-;


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for disbanding Wishy..


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for disbanding Wishy..



Banned because most of my forum accounts were hacked as well as my emails.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because oh.



Banned because someone needs to approve my registration.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for quoting.



Banned because it prevents from being Ninja'ed.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for having "L" the emo guy as your avatar...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having "L" the emo guy as your avatar...



Banned because he's awesome... ;-;


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because he's an awesome emo person?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because he's an awesome emo person?



Banned for not watching the anime.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because hurrrrr it's me!! I'm so annoying XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for saying "Anime"


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

banned


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because hurrrrr it's me!! I'm so annoying XP



Banned for being a NINJA xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> banned



Ninja


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because hurrrrr it's me!! I'm so annoying XP



Banned because nice villagers you got there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for being a NINJA xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being ninja bait.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for liking wolves...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I have no idea who's above me :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

k, I do


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for saying "K"


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for liking wolves...



Banned because what?! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for saying "K"



Banned for forget what I said.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for ?!? >xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for ?!? >xD



Banned for


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for large avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Signature.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for large avatar.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Signature.



Banned because I do what I want.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because YOU TWO GO BACK TO THE CLUB!!!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being Shadow.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being Shadow.



Banned for being a Halo fan-boy


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being wrong.



Banned for still having a Halo avatar.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for saying I like halo.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying I like halo.



Banned because then why do you have a Halo avatar?! xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because it's alright..
I actually stopped playing it a couple years ago xD
I just like the way it looks.


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

banned for being yourself


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned for being yourself



Banned because who was that referring to?


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because tbt is a dictatorship


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because Gamer was saying that to me.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because it's alright..
> I actually stopped playing it a couple years ago xD
> I just like the way it looks.



Banned because are you on Wishy? Because if you are, let an admin know to approve the username Spirit. That's my new account.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because tbt is a dictatorship



Banned for being correct!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because are you on Wishy? Because if you are, let an admin know to approve the username Spirit. That's my new account.



Banned because which accoun should I Pm?


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because tbt is a dictatorship



Banned because apparently TBT is government related...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for being correct!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Any admin that's online.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because apparently TBT is government related...



Banned for being wrong, again! xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being wrong, again! xD



Banned because *shrug*


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because no one is online or on chat right now... :/


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because no one is online or on chat right now... :/



Oh well. Banned for not being helpful.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because, what happened?
Avi said you were going to disband it...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because, what happened?
> Avi said you were going to disband it...



Disband what? I deleted Spirit btw, making a new one.
Banned because we're getting off topic.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for getting off topic.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for getting off topic.



Banned because no seriously, Disband what?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for I really was kidding, see my username? xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for I really was kidding, see my username? xD



Banned for screwing with me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being confused..


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being confused..



Banned because you didn't see anything.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for making L look even more emo..


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for making L look even more emo..



Banned because that's not L! xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for making that person look emo.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for making that person look emo.



Banned because *flips table*


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for flipping the table so I can start the fight...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for flipping the table so I can start the fight...



Banned because SHOW ME YOUR WAR FACE PRIVATE!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for, is that the best you got!? xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for, is that the best you got!? xD



HOWS THIS?!?!?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because that's just pathetic! xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because that's just pathetic! xD



How about this?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for taking 9 minutes to find that.
Too Pathetic! xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for taking 9 minutes to find that.
> Too Pathetic! xD



Banned for not admiring my power.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for using me weakness against me! xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for using me weakness against me! xD



Banned because THIS ISN'T EVEN MY FINAL FORM.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for losing! xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for losing! xD



Banned for winning.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for giving up easily >.>


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for giving up easily >.>



Banned because I gave up because I ran out of Super Saiyan jokes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for liking emo characters xD


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for liking emo characters xD



Banned because:


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for posting that picture. ^


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because that's even more emo xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FMJ_Amaze said:


> Banned for posting that picture. ^



Ninja...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

FMJ_Amaze said:


> Banned for posting that picture. ^



Banned for being a Fairy Boy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because that's even more emo xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being ninja bait.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for quoting again.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for quoting again.



Banned because it prevents me from being Ninja'ed.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being ninja bait also then..


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being ninja bait also then..



Banned because i'm never ninja bait.


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for talking about ninjas ^


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

FMJ_Amaze said:


> Banned for talking about ninjas ^



Banned because:


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for saying ninja.


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because:


Banned because your picture wont load on my computer!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying ninja.



Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- - - Post Merge - - -



FMJ_Amaze said:


> Banned because your picture wont load on my computer!



Banned because buy a new computer.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for telling someone to do something.


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because thats not even a reason to be banned for^


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for telling someone to do something.



Banned because It was a joke.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FMJ_Amaze said:


> Banned because thats not even a reason to be banned for^



Banned because *shrug*


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because It was a joke.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you shrugged when no can see you


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

FMJ_Amaze said:


> Banned because you shrugged when no can see you



Banned because I know no one can see me, I'm just another person behind a computer.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for everything!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything!



Banned because:


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because it do what it do- Quoting someone I forgot who though..


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because it do what it do- Quoting someone I forgot who though..



Banned for not speaking English.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for *noticing* that crap.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for *noticing* that crap.



Banned for using an inside joke.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for *noticing*...


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for *noticing*...



Banned because stop it!


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for saying stop!


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying stop!



Banned for making me say stop.
(This is getting sexual, change the subject.)


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for thinking that.


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for thinking that.


Banned for not saying that earlier.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

FMJ_Amaze said:


> Banned for not saying that earlier.



Banned for leaving us.


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for leaving us.


Banned for banning me for me being in the shower.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for telling us that.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 21, 2014)

FMJ_Amaze said:


> Banned for banning me for me being in the shower.



Banned for telling us you were in the shower.


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for telling us that.


Banned for banning me for being clean.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for doing the same thing I did.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being every where. Literally.


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for cutting in on our banning war.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for doing the same (Jokes)


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2014)

banned for joking


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I just got my **** rocked by Bonetail


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for everything/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because you're still on


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because I just came back..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because timing


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for timing also >.>


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because >.>


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because potatos


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because pumpkin


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because avocados.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for link.


----------



## Nova452 (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for... Halo?


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for being right  *Yes*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for having no tickets.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned because of these new emotes

 IT WILL NEVER BE THE SAME


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

THE LAG OMG I DOUBLE POSTED WTF

THIS WAS A HORRIBLE THING TO DO


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for finally getting  a choco cake

ninja is banned for double posting


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because of these new emotes
> 
> IT WILL NEVER BE THE SAME



Banned because these emotes suck now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for finally getting  a choco cake
> 
> ninja is banned for double posting



Banned because we need a chocolate cake group like the white feather group.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> THE LAG OMG I DOUBLE POSTED WTF
> 
> THIS WAS A HORRIBLE THING TO DO



Banned for everything that happened.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 21, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because we need a chocolate cake group like the white feather group.



Banned because we really don't 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for everything that happened.



Banned because ugh


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for ugh


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

banned because lots of people have the cake


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for not quoting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because you don't always need to quote.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for not quoting while saying to not always needing to quote.


quoteception


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for being plasma.


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being plasma.



Banned for posting an hour ago.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for posting after me xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for being a mystery.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for posting after me xD



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for getting sniped.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for mentioning sniping


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for getting sniped.



Banned because benice.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for having a town named Starfall xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having a town named Starfall xD



Banned because I'm in Wishyco chat rn.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for not mentioning my refusal to put a space between two words.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because I guess i'll join then xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I guess i'll join then xD



Banned because I'm not sure if I'll clear tonight or tomorrow. XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because you should clear tonight..


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for joining them


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because four members lurking.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for *noticing.*


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for joining them



Banned for not knowing who "them" is. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for winking in the quote.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because who's gonna ban me for my collectibles.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for four collectibles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for four collectibles.



Banned because now seven.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for seven collectibles now..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because where's ella?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because choco cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because choco cake



Banned because that took me three months to get.


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that took me three months to get.



Banned because congrats!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because congrats!



Banned because now I'm going for the cheesecake collectible (not the regular cake collectible)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because what cheesecake?


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because now I'm going for the cheesecake collectible (not the regular cake collectible)



Banned because I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for not hearing that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because what cheesecake?



Banned because it was never sold in the store.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it was never sold in the store.



Banned because I know ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for crying.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because ;D isn't crying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because sounds like winking.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because ohh, okay xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because ohh, okay xD



Banned because what if you replace "band" with "ney"?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for not understanding ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for not understanding ;D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninja'd



Banned because if I told you once, I told you 10^3 times. It's sniped, not ninja'd.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for Ninja.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because if I told you once, I told you 10^3 times. It's sniped, not ninja'd.



Banned because you ninja'd me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for using letters.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Disney said:
			
		

> Banned for using letters.



Banned because I edited your username as I quote (at least you don't have to buy a username change to play XD).


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for a 10 Collectible xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for a 10 Collectible xD



Banned for not quoting me and editing my username.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Oranges said:


> Banned for not quoting me and editing my username.



Banned for this! xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple2014 said:


> Banned for not quoting me and editing my username.



Banned because now your username fits the current year.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Disney said:
			
		

> Banned for this! xD



Banned because this is fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				Visionary said:
			
		

> Banned because now your usernsme fits the current year.



Banned you too.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

I_LUV_APPLES <3 said:


> Banned because this is fun.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for making me do this now xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple's Phone said:


> Banned because this is fun.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Vanned for not giving a reason to ban me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Dis-banned said:
			
		

> Banned for making me do this now xD



Banned for following my trend.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Trend Starter said:


> Banned for following my trend.



Banned for making me! xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for not quoting >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Justin said:


> Banned for following my trend.



Banned for pretending to be Justin.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Mystery2013 said:
			
		

> Banned for quoting.



Banned for not quoting.

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				Mayor_of_Tenshi said:
			
		

> Banned for pretending to be Justin.



Banned for making me look like an impersonator.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

I love 2012 for some reason said:


> Banned for not quoting.



Banned because haha! xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not quoting.



Banned for remembering my old username... >_>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Mist said:


> Banned for remembering my old username... >_>



Banned for not wanting to use your old username.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

I said:


> Banned for not wanting to use your old username.



Banned for everything that happened today! xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Visionary+ said:


> Banned for not wanting to use your old username.



Banned because it's old for a reason. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

6th magical girl said:
			
		

> Banned because it's old for a reason. ;3



Banned for being the 6th magical girl in PMMM.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Myst me? ;);4303319 said:
			
		

> Banned because it's old for a reason.



Banned for changing my username to Visionary like the others.


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Distrust said:


> Banned for everything that happened today! xD



Banned because of these weird new emotes... I don't like them.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't type... said:


> Banned because it's old for a reason. ;3



Banned for making me laugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



I hate dease new emotes said:


> Banned because of these weird new emotes... I don't like them.



Banned because everyone does.


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm against short skirts. said:


> Banned for being the 6th magical girl in PMMM.



Banned for hating on PMMM.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

I hate everybody! said:


> Banned for hating on PMMM.


Banned because ...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Admin of WishyCo said:
			
		

> Banned for hating on PMMM.



Banned for changing my username to an opinion.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Myidjdjt said:


> Banned for hating on PMMM.



Banned for mentioning PMMM.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Confusing said:


> Banned for mentioning PMMM.



Banned because I know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Dis band is my band said:
			
		

> Banned because I know.



Banned for singing one of America's folk songs.


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

ConservativeApple said:


> Banned for changing my username to an opinion.



Banned because it's true. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

I luv to skip disband said:


> Banned because it's true. ;D



I know Banned.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Myst the Mystery said:


> Banned because it's true. ;D



Banned because it's _not_ true.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Sniper said:


> I know Banned.



Banned for always sniping me xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Sniped by Dis said:


> Banned because it's _not_ true.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned. I know xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

The Joker said:


> Banned. I know xD



Banned for laughing, Joker ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

POKEMON! said:


> Banned for laughing, Joker ;D


Banned for


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Vague said:
			
		

> Banned for



Banned for not finishing your sentence.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

I have pet Apples said:


> Banned for not finishing your sentence.



Banned for being a grammar Nazi.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

I have bad grammar said:
			
		

> Banned for being a grammar Nazi.



Banned because he didn't give a reason.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple122333444455555666666777777788888888999999999 said:


> Banned because he didn't give a reason.



Banned because picky picky.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned ofr banninf

- - - Post Merge - - -

TYPOS


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned ofr banninf
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> TYPOS


Banned because post merge


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned ofr banninf
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> TYPOS



Banned because what happened to the trend?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Banned because what happened to the trend?



Banned because what's wrong?


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for quoting, still.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Anime Nerd said:
			
		

> Banned because what's wrong?



Banned for making me look like an impersonator again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just read through something. It took 7 years for this thread to progress through the first 1,000 posts, but the last 1,000 posts were made within the last 6 months.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because i'm not reading any posts..


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm not reading any posts..



Banned because I'm tired. Good night!


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because Good Night!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for posting too fast (like one post every six seconds).


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for *noticing* that..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for cheese...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because I don't like cheese


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for hating cheese.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for not smiling.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

BAnned for making me use those awful emotes.... : (


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because Tileds


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for 6 collectibles.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because you'll miss me when I'm gone~
but then again, everybody will~


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for making me cry : (


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because kaw kaw kaw


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

banned because u cant sit with us


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for Nouri.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because cheese sticks.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because they're good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because none for you, Disband. These cheese sticks are mine.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for keeping my food.. xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

banned because I'm eating food.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because oh really?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because omg so lucky! I'm starving :c


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for asking a question/


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because oh really?



Banned because you know why


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because no,,


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

banned because ",,"


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for ""


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 22, 2014)

banned because I love the Veronicas


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for what?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned cuz I love the veronicas toooooo :'D


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because you have 0 collectibles


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for spending all of your bells on collectibles..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because I like Puffy more than you >:C


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because I spent all my bells on Pokemon and villagers :3c
Banned because SICK BURRRN


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned because you're mad.


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 22, 2014)

Banned for having ~5000 posts.


----------



## Myst (Dec 22, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned for having ~5000 posts.



Banned because omfg. Where have you been?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because omfg. Where have you been?!



Banned for taking lord's name in vein.


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 22, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because omfg. Where have you been?!



Heya! Been busy with school. ;_;
@Apple: Banned because I don't like apples.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Heya! Been busy with school. ;_;
> @Apple: Banned because I don't like apples.



Banned because welcome back!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for taking lord's name in vein.



Banned because it's *vain and it could also mean "gosh" ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for quoting two people at once.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for quoting two people at once.



Banned because I can do whatever I want! It's a free country Internet!


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because welcome back!


Thank you! ^^
MYST YOU'RE  BANNED FOR NINJAING ME


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for joining in July.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Thank you! ^^
> MYST YOU'RE  BANNED FOR NINJAING ME



Banned because you're welcome. ; )


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I still remember that you rule this thread, Myst D:


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for joining in July.



Banned for not knowing how awesome Kazunari is!


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Myst is cooler than me.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because I still remember that you rule this thread, Myst D:



Banned because yay! Thanks! ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for telling me now.
Nice to meet you Kazurni!


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> Banned because Myst is cooler than me.



Banned for posting too fast and being too sweet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for telling me now.
> Nice to meet you Kazurni!



Banned for spelling that wrong... >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because i'm the fastest poster (Jokes)
Watch me get ninja'd by Kazunari xD


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for telling me now.
> Nice to meet you Kazurni!



Hello 
Banned because NICE TO MEET YOU TOO!


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for posting too fast and being too sweet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Whoops, I need my glasses xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kazunari said:


> Hello
> Banned because NICE TO MEET YOU TOO!



Banned because thank you!


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I grew up playing Halo 2. That game was the best.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because i'll get ninja'd by Myst.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'll get ninja'd by Myst.



Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being correct.



Banned because I felt like banning.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I feel like banning everyone.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I feel like banning everyone.



Banned because I'll ban everyone before you can. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for winking.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because how do you like your challenge?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because how do you like your challenge?



Banned for being challenging.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being a Tokay.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being a Tokay.



Banned for iron chief


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

BAnned for looking that up >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> BAnned for looking that up >.>



Banned because I didn't look it up, I love the Hello series. I especially love that alien that helps you, the Armpitter.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Hello!
XD


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because Hello!
> XD



Banned because goodbye.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Good Night.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because Good Night.



Banned because LMDM reference.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because MonoKuma.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because MonoKuma.



Banned for not watching it yet!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for watching more


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for Visions


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for no tickets


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for 21 tickets.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I used to have 31 tickets.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because why?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I bought a green feather earlier


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being for buying it xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for _not_ buying it.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you're telling me to.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for posting fast.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for not posting fast enough.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because wanna bet? xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I guess?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm bluffing.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for not bluffing.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for always being in the Top Ten Posters.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because i'm going to stay off tomorrow..

- - - Post Merge - - -

TIRED OF MY COMPUTER!! xD


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being tired of their computer


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you have a chance to be a top poster! xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm tired


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I might go to bed also..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Wolfgang


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Wolfgang



Banned for not answering my question on DREAM.. xD
(Jokes)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because using the internet on my phone is a butthole XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for using "Butthole"
Internet xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for using "Butthole"
> Internet xD



Banned because u repeated that...
Sheesh


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for sheesh


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I thought you were going to sleep, muffinhead >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because G'Night!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because phew~
Finally I can own this site yeeeee


----------



## Songbird (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for claiming site ownership.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for singing.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because apples


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because pears.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because no pears.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm cute~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for narcissism.


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for narcissism.


Banned cos your sig looks wrong


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because your sig looks nonexistent


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because only one ticket bwahahahaahhaaahaaha


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because only one ticket bwahahahaahhaaahaaha



Banned because I bought stuff with my other tickets


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I know >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for that touching gift from a nice guy


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because be very jealous B)


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because be very jealous B)



Banned because I'm not


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I want a falco amiibo!! falco is love falco is life *o*


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I don't know if they've announced one yet, I just wanted to make the joke. XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because that's NOT funny >:C


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I specialize in puns and referencial humor.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you really really want that falco amiibo as much as I do /:C


----------



## toxapex (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you really really want that falco amiibo as much as I do /:C



Banned because I'm getting my brother a Fox amiibo for Christmas, so idk. I'd like to get using Falco in Smash Bros itself though...


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm getting my brother a Fox amiibo for Christmas, so idk. I'd like to get using Falco in Smash Bros itself though...



Banned for waking up early.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I don't like these tags.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't like these tags.



Banned because why?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because some of them claim that you own the thread.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because some of them claim that you own the thread.



Banned because how is that a bad thing? Hm?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because nobody should really claim that they own the threads. And why do you claim to own when you're not on this site for a full year when this thread was made in the Primeval Era of TBT?


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because nobody should really claim that they own the threads. And why do you claim to own when you're not on this site for a full year when this thread was made in the Primeval Era of TBT?



Banned because I've posted so much in this thread in the time I've been on TBT. And some of the tags claiming I own the thread aren't even mine. Others agree as well, like Kazunari from a few pages back.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because here's my evidence: www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=1545


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because here's my evidence: www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=1545



Banned because wow! And I rank #2 on that list when I saw some primitive users rank high as well.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because i'm in 3rd place xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because wow! And I rank #2 on that list when I saw some primitive users rank high as well.



Banned because see why I own the thread now? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because i'm in 3rd place xD



Banned because don't expect to get any higher than that~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I will get higher then that... >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I will get higher then that... >.>



Banned because oh? How high do you plan to get? ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for winking.
Higher then you >. >


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for winking.
> Higher then you >. >



Banned for making me laugh. You'll never surpass me. I'll make sure of it. ;D


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I'll prolly get ninja'd...


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I will get pass you today! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I'll prolly get ninja'd...



Banned for being the ninja.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I will get pass you today! xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how do you plan on doing that if I keep posting?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because rofl XD


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because rofl XD



Banned because this kid thinks he can steal my throne. Unbelievable, right?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because i'll pass you on a day you're not banning people.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because who knows...


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for underestimating my power xD (Jokes)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

banned because you don't have power ;o


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because of power


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because ellabella doesn't deserve to be banned.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for defending someone (Jokes)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you were joking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because ellabella doesn't deserve to be banned.



ty C: x


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you were joking.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm awesome. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for thanking someone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm awesome. ;3



Banned because "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for thanking someone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for saying ninja


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for saying ninja'd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for saying ninja



Banned for saying the same thing as me! cx


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because i'll ninja someone.


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'll ninja someone.



Banned because _good luck..._


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because thank you.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because hurrrrrrrrrrrrrr I'm here, muffinz!!! rawr!


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because welcome back,.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm watching you *glare*


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for glaring at me >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you're too slow


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

did you just Ban yourself?? BANNED~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Wolgang is a Male.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because WHAT now????????


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because furry.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you're furry


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

banned for being wrong.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Xbone


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being in the Basement and not being Disband.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you're a guy >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you don't know anything >:C


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you're banned


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Pink >>>> Orange


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for not defending me (Jokes)

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Pink >>>> Orange



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Pillarmart (Dec 23, 2014)

^Banned because they're signature isn't AC!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

BAnned for getting ninja'd by me

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because ninja'd



Banned for making me swear.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because where is the swear?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, you didn't write it XP


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because swearing


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because OMG pink feather D:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because no pink feather


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for pink feather.


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because there is BAN in his username!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because......hello? :3


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for all capitals.


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because of the non-acnl sig.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for no sig/avatar,


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

I can't,  it won't let tablet users!
Banned for not knowing that


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because something


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

alesha said:


> I can't,  it won't let tablet users!
> Banned for not knowing that



Banned because I can and I'm on iPad


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because HOLLA~ :O


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for no punctuation at the end of your sentence!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because picky, picky.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because my grahmmarzs iz duhuh bestzs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because picky, picky.



Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because 你好


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because there's no reason right now.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because نعم


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

alesha said:


> Banned because there's no reason right now.



Banned because yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for saying that.



banned u kno why


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for the hid swear word in your sig.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for swearing.


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

I didn't
Banned for saying that


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because #27874


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for not laughing.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for saying numbers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for not laughing.



Banned for sniping me. Again.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

banned for crying.


----------



## alesha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because this is repeating over and over to everyone


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you're confusing me.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for just saying that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you haven't hit 250 posts in my time zone.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you haven't hit 250 posts in my time zone.



Banned because I think our time zones are the same.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I think our time zones are the same.



Banned because what time zone are you?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because that's secret xD
You live in California.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because that's secret xD
> You live in California.



Banned for keeping a secret ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for not telling me i'm correct .>>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

you're just banned, kid~ shoo shoo now~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for taking over the basement.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I've been so freaking busy DX


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for being busy xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because go answer my questions, muffin.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you should ask me questions ^.^


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for not asking me questions on dream thread.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because no more questions EVER


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not asking me questions on dream thread.



Banned because I saw that it was just you, R-Cookies, and Myst and didn't want to screw anything up XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I saw that it was just you, R-Cookies, and Myst and didn't want to screw anything up XD



Banned because WHAT?


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because other people can ask questions xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because NO :C


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I wasn't sure, cos I saw no one else was asking questions XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I'm so tired...


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you can >.>


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because okay, I'll try.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because good luck.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because ok. XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because kaw kaw kaw~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because stuff.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because we're the only three people in this thread XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I'll leave now


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because it's going to be you and Roxanne, I have dinner.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I'll leave now



no!!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you post alot


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for not posting enough.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because where are you, Jeremy?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you're FABULOUS


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for calling Jeremy?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I HATE YOU, muffinkid :c


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Why?


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for asking questions


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because Pumpkabooo


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned because Pumpkabooo



Banned because I'm back.


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for returning


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because you haven't made any bells since I saw you last


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because senpai hasn't noticed you yet.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because I AM an Espurr B)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

Banned because espurrfect


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because, Hello.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because you at least broke the 200 post barrier.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I broke the 800+ barrier a couple days ago.
(Ask Myst xD)


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because robot?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for what?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because food


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for confusing me?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because 612 bells


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

banned because 172 bells.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

banned because no 10th anni collectible


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for loving Steve.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because it's Steven


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because you like Steve.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for loving me


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for what?...


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because next year you'll have to pay for invisible!


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because someone already said that, is it true?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I broke the 800+ barrier a couple days ago.
> (Ask Myst xD)



Banned because I rather call her Mystery2013 than Myst.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because okay.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because yep it's in the bell tree direct


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because someone already said that, is it true?



Banned because yep


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because happy Christmas Eve Eve.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because what currency?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because what currency?



Banned because TBT charge, not real money.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because you're really feeling it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because you're really feeling it.



Banned because how did the cat-like creature with a strange red hat turn into Dr. Eggman?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because Dr. Robotnik.

Also that cat creature was Whitney from the animal crossing movie.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because how much? Is it per month, year, etc..?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because Dr. Robotnik.
> 
> Also that cat creature was Whitney from the animal crossing movie.



Banned because that was a wolf you were talking about. I was referring to the white cat with yellow eyes and browm spots, and has a red hat. You had that as your avatar on the day I joined TBT.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that was a wolf you were talking about. I was referring to the white cat with yellow eyes and browm spots, and has a red hat. You had that as your avatar on the day I joined TBT.


Banned because that was Meow from Space Dandy you're talking about.

Also go watch it, it's hilarious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because that was Meow from Space Dandy you're talking about.
> 
> Also go watch it, it's hilarious.



Banned for telling me the answer.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because Jenny and Penny rhyme. They don't rhyme with Kaylee


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because Balegdah's with Vinny; not twofaced </3


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because what?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because why


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because how


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because how much? Is it per month, year, etc..?



Banned because I want to know this too.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because when


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I rather call her Mystery2013 than Myst.



Banned for liking my old username better. ;P


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because Mystery2013 sounds clunky ;-;
(also I saw you on GameFAQs B) )


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because Steven says Merry Christmas


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for liking my old username better. ;P



Banned for quoting, still.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because Steven says Merry Christmas



Banned because which Steven are you talking about? Is it the community manager of Little Big Planet (also a Media Molecule employee)?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for deleting one of your characters from acnl.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because it's obviously Steven from Steven Universe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for deleting one of your characters from acnl.


Banned because Halo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for deleting one of your characters from acnl.



Banned because which one?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because is Vlinny going out with you as well


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned because Mystery2013 sounds clunky ;-;
> (also I saw you on GameFAQs B) )



Banned because what's your user there?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I forgot.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I forgot.



Banned for forgetting.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I don't have an account, I just lurk cx


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned because I don't have an account, I just lurk cx



Banned because which posts of mine have you seen? ;3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because which Steven are you talking about? Is it the community manager of Little Big Planet (also a Media Molecule employee)?



Banned because it's Steven from the Pokemon games.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for making steve look weird.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because which posts of mine have you seen? ;3



Banned because I like your CYOA's ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I like your CYOA's ;D



Banned because New Management is the best CYOA.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I saw the CyOA's :3c


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because you've been here for over a year now.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I like your CYOA's ;D



Banned because thanks. How much have you read? ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because New Management is the best CYOA.



Banned because that's debatable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> Banned because I saw the CyOA's :3c



Banned because which ones?


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for thanking someone.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for thanking someone.



Banned for being crazy.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being crazy.



Banned for being the 4th person to say that.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being the 4th person to say that.



Banned because I'm also the 4th account made in Wishyco. ;3
What a coincidence~


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm also the 4th account made in Wishyco. ;3
> What a coincidence~



Banned for mentioning Wishyco.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I liked the Silent Killer one. I haven't been keeping up though.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I liked the Silent Killer one. I haven't been keeping up though.



Banned because you should. It finished! XD

Oh, and thanks for reading. Teehee~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for mentioning Wishyco.



Banned for *not* mentioning Wishyco. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for saying not in bold.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying not in bold.



Banned for *noticing*. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for using a inside joke


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for using a inside joke



Banned because I'm on the inside of the joke while you're on the outside. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because i'm a bit tired.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because we're all tired, it's like almost 4 AM, and I'm still up.


----------



## jamie! (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I like your avatar >


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for liking the avatar


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for liking someones avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for saying that the person above you likes someones avatar.


----------



## sej (Dec 24, 2014)

banned because lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for saying because.


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for having a three letter username


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

eleanorshock said:


> Banned for having a three letter username



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for noticing


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

eleanorshock said:


> Banned for noticing



Banned because animated avatar.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because, how do you get a animated avatar?


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because, how do you get a animated avatar?



Banned because it costs TBT.


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because you have 464 TBT


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

eleanorshock said:


> Banned because you have 464 TBT



Banned because I haven't seen you around the basement much before. Hi there.


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I have been around the basement before. Hi


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> it costs TBT.



Banned because that's weird..


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because that's weird..



Banned because not really.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because not really.



Banned because Good Night.


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because it's Christmas Eve  O.O


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because it's Christmas Eve  O.O



Banned because you're happy. (Jokes xD)


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because you're happy. (Jokes xD)



Banned for joking.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 24, 2014)

banned because i feel like it


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Marowak said:


> banned because i feel like it



Banned for feeling like banning.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for changing your signature.



Banned because you only have 614 TBT.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for laughing at my signature.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for laughing at my signature.



Banned for being wrong. I was laughing at your pitiful bell amount.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because you have 464 bells compared to Disband's 614 bells.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you have 464 bells compared to Disband's 614 bells.



Banned because I don't care about bells while Disband is saving up for something big. ;3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for not caring about bells.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for caring for bells.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Banned for caring for bells.



Banned for having an outdated signature.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because Dangan Ronpa


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Steven's Number One Fan said:


> Banned because Dangan Ronpa



Banned for being a Steven fangirl/boy.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I'm not a girl or boy :3c


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned because I'm not a girl or boy :3c



Banned because what would you like to be referred to as then? :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Banned because I'm not a girl or boy :3c



Banned because you are a girl according to the gender thread.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for checking the gender thread.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Apple2014 said:


> Banned because you are a girl according to the gender thread.



Banned because thanks for the clarification.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for checking the gender thread.



Banned for *not* checking the gender thread. ;D


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for the *bolded* _not._


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for not having a blue candy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

banned for having chocolate cake!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being jealous.



Banned for _not_ being jealous! Er... just banned.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I'm not calling you Mystery2013 for being an old username. I'm calling you that because that was your GameFAQs username.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

turtle4apple said:


> Banned because I'm not calling you Mystery2013 for being an old username. I'm calling you that because that was your GameFAQs username.



Banned because two can play that game. ;3


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I'm non-binary and if I posted that I was female iit is outdated :3c


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for gold presents


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for telling me that candies lost value.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

banned because green balloon


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> banned because green balloon



Banned because cute avatar. ;3


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because cute avatar. ;3



Banned because thanks


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because thanks



Banned because you're welcome~


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for posting on this thread still... >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for posting on this thread still... >.>



Banned for wanting me to leave this thread. Kid, I own this thread. ;P


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because when?


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because when?



Banned because disband is trying to steal my throne but I won't let him~


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because disband is trying to steal my throne but I won't let him~



Banned because I stayed up until 6 Am xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I stayed up until 6 Am xD



Banned because good for you. XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because good for you. XD



Banned because of bleach.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because of bleach.



Banned because _good luck..._


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because _good luck..._



Banned for always saying that.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for always saying that.



Banned because I'd like to imagine it as my catchphrase. If I ever had a picture like a villager, it'd say either "_Good luck..._" or "_It's a mystery... or is it?_".


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for catchphrases.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for catchphrases.



Banned for not having one.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I do...


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I do...



Banned because I'm not marrying you. jokes. XD

Banned because oooh, what is it? :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because it's "..."


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because it's "..."



Banned because how _unique_.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because thank you?


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because thank you?



Banned for missing the sarcasm. XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because sarcasm is my specialty, I was going to ask, but it would seem rude..


----------



## Sumia (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because wow so many posts in less than two months -


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Sumia said:


> Banned because wow so many posts in less than two months -



Banned because hi there! Finally someone who isn't disband. lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for being happy.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being happy.



Banned for being wrong... I wish I was happy... >_>


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for not being happy :/


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not being happy :/



Banned because I hope everyone else at least had a good day... >_>


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because I kind of did..


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I kind of did..



Banned because good. ^^"


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned because ^^"


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for copying >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for accusing me of copying


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Banned for using that awful emote xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for insulting the gyroids


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because you like them.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because you like them.



Banned because you hate them. ;3

Don't worry. I hate them too.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for using the goofy face.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for using the goofy face.



Banned for posting fast.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for hatin. xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because laughing xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for laughing. Yo.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Ur banned cuz im freezing! D':


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because it's 30 degrees and i'm not even cold.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because it's 30 degrees and i'm not even cold.



Banned for being a severe night owl to the point that you're an early bird too. lmfao


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because like the chibi in my sig?


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because like the chibi in my sig?



Banned because I love it! It's so cute! ^^"


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'd be Myst.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for saying that...


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying that...



Banned for "..."


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for mentioning my catchphrase >,>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because you used a comma instead of a period.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for using a period >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for >.>



Banned for faces.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for laughing at my favourite emote >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for laughing at my favourite emote >.>



Banned for assuming I laughed. I didn't. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for not laughing at my antics.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because now you're asking her to laugh.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for not laughing


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because XD

Happy now? c;


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because XD
> 
> Happy now? c;



Banned because yeah. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because yeah. xD



Banned for seeking approval~


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for a tilde.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for a tilde.



Banned. Just banned~


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for being tired.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being tired.



Banned because how'd you know? I'm completely zombie dead tired... >////<


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because your grammar um... you know... >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because your grammar um... you know... >.>



Banned because huh? My grammar's always amazing. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for, okaay >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for, okaay >.>



Banned for lacking proof.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because i'm Disband


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm Disband



Banned because you're Princess Didi to me~


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I know your name starts with a "S" >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I know your name starts with a "S" >.>



Banned because that's obvious~
(Old mii name started with "S" too.)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I wanna pee! *is gonna explode* D':


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I wanna pee! *is gonna explode* D':



Banned because tmi.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's obvious~
> (Old mii name started with "S" too.)



I didn't know that.
Banned because I know it ends with a "M"  
I'm Psychic, btw.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> I didn't know that.
> Banned because I know it ends with a "M"
> I'm Psychic, btw.



Banned because I will reveal your age if you go any further. Don't try me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I will reveal your age if you go any further. Don't try me.



Banned because, Okay xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because, Okay xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's Sam. Isn't it?



Banned for post merging.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for not telling me i'm right.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I didn't explode yet. FML


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I didn't explode yet. FML



Banned because _good luck..._


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because you're exploding?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because _good luck..._



Banned for ninja.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because you're exploding?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I win!


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because whaaat?


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because whaaat?



Banned because I win the game.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because what game?


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because what game?



Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for being a Mystery


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being a Mystery



Banned because that's my specialty. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for having a specialty.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for having a specialty.


Banned for not having any~


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned for not having any~



Banned because I can sneak around without anyone knowing i'm around..


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I can sneak around without anyone knowing i'm around..



Banned because nope.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because you doubt it?


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because you doubt it?



Banned because duh.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because it's true.. :/


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because it's true.. :/



Banned because prove it. Where's the proof, eh?


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

I could give to you on video, but my identity will remain unknown. 
Banned for wanting proof


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> I could give to you on video, but my identity will remain unknown.
> Banned for wanting proof



Banned because without proof, your claim is meaningless.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for VM'ing.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because sleep


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for sleeping.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because not yet


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I might go to bed >.<


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I was talking about me.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I was talking about me.



Banned for talking about yourself~


----------



## Sumia (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for suppression of ego talk.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Sumia said:


> Banned for suppression of ego talk.



Banned for not using invisible mode when online.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because starting in March they're charging bells for invisible mode D:


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because starting in March they're charging bells for invisible mode D:



Banned because hopefully, it's affordable... >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because do you want me to ask you questions on DREAM?


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because do you want me to ask you questions on DREAM?



Banned because sure.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because go to DREAM


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I can't dream without a good book and a glass of milk to put me to sleep.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I can't dream without a good book and a glass of milk to put me to sleep.



Banned because go home, kid. you're drunk~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I don't drink.  Not that it's even legal at my age in the US.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for taking words on the internet literally~


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for fabulosity


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for fabulosity



Banned for being too nice~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because tileds~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for having two pears.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

banned because you're jealous of my pear c:


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned bc I don't need to be jealous of your pair of pears


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because innuendo.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because innuendo.



Banned because I was talking about how he has two pears XD there was no innuendo there


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because it can be if taken out of context.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Princess said:


> Banned because I was talking about how he has two pears XD there was no innuendo there



Banned for calling Miss Coco a "he".


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for having a gutter mind 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for calling Miss Coco a "he".



Banned for ninja-ing

And for that name. Stop it.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because it can be if taken out of context.



Banned for taking it out of context.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> Banned for having a gutter mind
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's fun!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for being a sleepless dreamer.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for being a sleepless dreamer.



Banned for being a wakeful realist.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for taking it out of context.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No, it's not.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for being a dreamless sleeper.



Banned for getting it backwards. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> Banned for being a wakeful realist.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's fun for me~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for getting it backwards.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for intense onsite bullying





And editing quotes


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Banned for intense onsite bullying
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because ;D


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 25, 2014)

banned because I'm back


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> banned because I'm back



Banned because welcome back!


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I'm front, nice to meet you.

Banned for being sandwiched between front and back.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm front, nice to meet you.
> 
> Banned for being sandwiched between front and back.



Banned for editing.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 25, 2014)

banned because... I STILL DIDN'T WATCH MADOKA


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> banned because... I STILL DIDN'T WATCH MADOKA



Banned for that. That's all...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for "..."


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for "..."



Banned because that's disband's catchphrase. lol


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for banning Disband


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for banning Disband



Banned because huh?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for user tilda- er, title


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for user tilda- er, title



Banned for trying to be punny.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I was talking about how he has two pears XD there was no innuendo there



psh. puh-lease I'm a Lady!~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because punny


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> psh. puh-lease I'm a Lady!~



Banned because don't worry. I told him. ;3


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because don't worry. I told him. ;3



Banned because of that emote.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because of that emote.



Banned because I don't like the gyroid emotes... >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't like the gyroid emotes... >.>



Banned because neither do I.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because neither do I.



Banned for making me laugh. XD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for laughing. Laughter is forbidden, child. *v*


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for laughing. Laughter is forbidden, child. *v*



Banned for calling me "child". One month... One month... >_>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Child said:


> Banned for calling me "child". One month... One month... >_>



Banned because ffffiiiinnnneee, be that way


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because ffffiiiinnnneee, be that way



Banned because hm?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for being named this said:


> Banned because hm?



Myst






Oh, I messed up did I


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Myst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for messing up. No Mystakes allowed here, Tokay? XD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned f


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned f



Banned for incomplete ban.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

or interrupting my ban.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> or interrupting my ban.



Banned for being slow. Liked my pun? Did it make you Laf or maybe even go HardyHarHarHar? It's Tokay if it did. ;D


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because what pun?


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because what pun?



Banned for missing the pun on usernames.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I never myst a pun, I was setting up for this one.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I never myst a pun, I was setting up for this one.



Banned because that's not Tokay. That's great! lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because why are you guys quoting each other?


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because why are you guys quoting each other?



Banned because I always quote when I post. *shrug*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

banned because baaad kitty


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> banned because baaad kitty



Banned because why? ;o;


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why? ;o;



Banned because... You're a "kitty"?


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because... You're a "kitty"?



Banned because huh? I'm confused now...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because sigh~ I'm surrounded by muffinheads~


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because sigh~ I'm surrounded by muffinheads~



Banned for insulting muffins. lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because nuh-uh, girlfriend~
there's a big difference between Muffin, Muffins and MuffinHeads, yes *nods*


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because nuh-uh, girlfriend~
> there's a big difference between Muffin, Muffins and MuffinHeads, yes *nods*



Banned for having different meanings for very similar things. ;3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because Muffins is a name of one of my villager characters, Muffin is Disband, MuffinHeads are clumsy clumsies XD
I created the meanings


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Muffins is a name of one of my villager characters, Muffin is Disband, MuffinHeads are clumsy clumsies XD
> I created the meanings



Banned because you should make a dictionary for your fancy terms. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for taking over the basement.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned. just. banned XD


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for taking over the basement.



Banned for returning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned. just. banned XD



Banned because I second that notion.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for noticing my return.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for noticing my return.



Banned because how could we not? You're not just posting in the basement. You *are* the basement.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned in hope not to get ninja'd~


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned in hope not to get ninja'd~



Banned for wanting to be ninja'd. ;3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I don't! I'm afraid XP


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I don't! I'm afraid XP



Banned for being afraid~
Don't be afraid. There's nothing to fear but fear itself. (And maybe me. Teehee.  )


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I give up on this thread xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because GOOD! lol I'm so mean...


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I give up on this thread xD



Banned for giving up. lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for being a cookie.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being a cookie.



Banned because Super Lag Bros.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for beating me up.. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for beating me up.. xD



Banned because not really. I'm so noobish...


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for typo.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for typo.



Banned because what typo? ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for editing it.. >..>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for editing it.. >..>



Banned because you can't prove I ever messed up now.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because I will vouch for him in the court case.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I will vouch for him in the court case.



Banned because you weren't here to see it happen. ;P


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because you weren't here to see it happen. ;P



Banned because I can infer that it happened. On account of the timestamps


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I can infer that it happened. On account of the timestamps



Banned because psh. Nothing happened.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for multitasking.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for multitasking.



Banned for popping back in... >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for popping corn


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for popping corn



Banned for being a buzzkill.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for being buzzed


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being buzzed



Banned because I'm not... >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned because i'm getting ninja'd


----------



## toxapex (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not... >.>



Banned for having no buzz to kill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because i'm getting ninja'd



Banned for that well-timed irony


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm getting ninja'd



Banned for getting ninja'd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for having no buzz to kill.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for wanting to kill my buzz... (Idek)


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for having no buzz to kill.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for ignoring me >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for ignoring me >.>



Banned because who?


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because who?



banned because you guys are taking back this thread, I should go xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> banned because you guys are taking back this thread, I should go xD



...What?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because seriously stop quoting lol


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because seriously stop quoting lol



Nah, it's easier to tell who I'm responding to if there are a lot of people and I get ninja'd


----------



## Rasha (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Nah, it's easier to tell who I'm responding to if there are a lot of people and I get ninja'd



Banned because I never thought about it!


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I never thought about it!



Banned because we all learned something. XD


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I never thought about it!



Banned because now you did!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because we all learned something. XD



Banned because we started hogging this thread again. XD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because now you did!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Band four bein yoo


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Band four bein yoo



Banned for copying my thing. XD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for copying my thing. XD



Banned because I seriously don't know what you mean.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I seriously don't know what you mean.



Banned because I've banned you before while saying, and I quote, "Banned for being you." except you ruined the grammar/spelling to make it unique. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

banned because you're posting on a holiday week


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've banned you before while saying, and I quote, "Banned for being you." except you ruined the grammar/spelling to make it unique. XD



...

Banne fo bein yo


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're posting on a holiday week



Banned for being correct.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're posting on a holiday week



Banned because it IS a holiday for some


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> ...
> 
> Banne fo bein yo



Banned because did that refresh your memory? ;3


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being correct.



Banned for also being correct I think

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because did that refresh your memory? ;3



Banned for posting so fast, stop


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it IS a holiday for some



Banned because so much snipe...


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because so much snipe...



Banned because it's ninja-ing. Who calls it sniping...?


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's ninja-ing. Who calls it sniping...?



Banned because Apple2012 calls it sniping.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because Apple2012 calls it sniping.



Baned because sniping is something people do in auctions, though...


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Baned because sniping is something people do in auctions, though...



Banned because I didn't know that... Interesting.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I didn't know that... Interesting.



It's coming in at the last second with a high bid so people have hardly any time to rally and bid against you

Also banned for not knowing that


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> It's coming in at the last second with a high bid so people have hardly any time to rally and bid against you
> 
> Also banned for not knowing that



Banned because I don't participate in auctions so... ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for that reason right there.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar!


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for not.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for changing your avatar!



Banned for _not_ changing your avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for not.



Banned for ninja/mind read/snipe.


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because I will >>>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because I ninja'd Myst.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I ninja'd Myst.



Banned because you did... >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for being a weird lizard @Tokay.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being a weird lizard @Tokay.



Banned for being crazy.


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for laughing >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for laughing >.>



Banned for assuming I did.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for Scarecrow(?)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for assuming I did.



Banned for ninjamentitude


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for Scarecrow(?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for making up a new word.


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for everything including Bleach.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything including Bleach.



Banned because ...


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because ...



Banned for quoting me.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for quoting me.



Banned for being quotable.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being quotable.



Banned for being emotable


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for doing that,


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for doing that,



Banned for multitasking.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for confusing your periods with commas?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for multitasking.



Banned. You know what you did, and I am very disappointed in you... ninja...


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for confusing your periods with commas?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't care. c;


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because I don't care. c;


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't care. c;



Banned for copying me... >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for saying copying.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

.gniypoc gniyas rof dennaB


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because of what?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

.sdrawkcab gniklat m'I gnizilaer ton rof dennaB


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

wonk I esuaceb dennaB


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

?enenenerneneneunenenesnenene uneneneoneneneynenene enenenesneneneuneneneanenenecneneneenenenebnenene dneneneenenenennenenenneneneaneneneBnenene


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

um....
.em ginsufonc rof dennaB


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for talking backwards.


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

.sdarwkcab gniklat ton rof dennaB


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Dennab rof gnicitne em ot trats gnitirw sdrawkcab niaga.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because I absolutely cannot read that.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Banned because I absolutely cannot read that.



Dennab rof ton gnieb elba ot daer siht neve hguoht eht srettel era ylerem sdrawkcab. Ti si ton taht drah.


----------



## alesha (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because I can't read that and for starting bell tree in February.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

ti daer ot elba gnieb ton rof dennaB


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> ti daer ot elba gnieb ton rof dennaB



Dennab esuaceb dluoc uoy daer ti? :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

banned because backwards


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because backwards



Dennab esuaceb sdrawrof.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

banned because nah nah nah


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because nah nah nah



Banned because the blue balloon is your most recent collectible, like me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the blue balloon is your most recent collectible, like me.



banned because i decided i would just buy things because they aren't going to restock.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i decided i would just buy things because they aren't going to restock.



Banned because good idea.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

banned because thank you.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because thank you.



Banned because no problem.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because thank you.



Banned because it's not nice to ban somebody for something you're grateful for.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because I'm still saving up x3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

banned because for what?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned because maybe restock?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 26, 2014)

banned because there won't be.. xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for not being optimistic xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because there won't be.. xD



Banned because you're right.


----------



## Zane (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for presuming to know the secret ways of the admins


----------



## toxapex (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for telling it like it is.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar to a frog....gero..


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for saying the same thing I said >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying the same thing I said >.>



Banned for posting too much.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because Disband deserves to post more than you.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because hello~


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because Hello, also.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because greetings


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for white text >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for speaking the truth.



Banned because ...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Disband deserves to post more than you.



Banned for rudeness.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for what?...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

banned because you claim you're a sleepless dreamer.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for claiming.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

banned because I actually didn't claim. Myst did.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for saying claim.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because you said it too.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for saying too.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for saying too much


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for not saying enough xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for not saying enough xD



Banned for being bored.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you claim you're a sleepless dreamer.



Banned because I don't need to be sleeping to dream. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being bored.



Banned for being bored also >...>


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being bored also >...>



Banned because chat's empty... ;o;


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because chat's empty... ;o;



Banned because i'm going to bed soon >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm going to bed soon >.>



Banned because great idea!


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for saying that so you can take over this thread >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for wanting to go to bed soon


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for knowing french.


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying that so you can take over this thread >.>



Banned because I own this thread. *You're* the one trying to take it over. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for making "You're" Bold.


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for making "You're" Bold.



Banned for *noticing*. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for using a inside joke.


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for using a inside joke.



Banned for being on the outside of the inside joke~


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for what?


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for what?



Banned for being confused. Go sleep, kid. You're tired.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for calling me kid, kid. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for calling me kid, kid. xD



Banned for calling me kid, kid kid.
Btw, I'm working on another idea. If you're awake by the time it's done, I might share it. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because okay.


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because this idea should be great! I promise. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because I can't wait! xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I can't wait! xD



Banned because it's ready. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because okay


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because okay



Banned because check the DREAM thread. It's in there. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because i'm going there right now..


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm going there right now..



Banned because I hope it helps you~


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because, you want me to go to bed, don't you? xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because, you want me to go to bed, don't you? xD



Banned because I don't mind. I'm just trying to fix everyone's sleeping issues. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because I am crazy..


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I am crazy..



Banned because you're not crazy. Nobody really is "crazy".


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because you're right.



Banned because thanks.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because, No problem...


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because, No problem...



Banned because I'm watching Sherlock rn~


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because that show is amazing.


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because that show is amazing.



Banned for saying so.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because you use Tumblr.


----------



## Zane (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for being on FR


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because your signature gets cuter every time I see it O.O


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for having a Skitty as your avatar, you should use Suicune xD


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because I like Skitty better


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for hating Suicune :< *Suicune Cries*


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because I like Suicune, I just like Skitty better.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for liking skitty... >,<


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for not realizing how truly amazing Skitty is


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

banned because i haven't seen you in ages...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for voting the same picture I voted for.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because only one more collectible till you have 10


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

banned because you got a sig by WonderK


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned both of you for having feathers.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

banned because you don't have a feather...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for having more TBT Bells than I have posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for _*666*_ bells...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for thinking of me as the devil.

Seriously, Satan is worse than Hitler (and this isn't even an exaggeration).


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because I was joking.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because some jokes are not appropriate. Never compare people to the devil, Hitler, or Osama bin Laden.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for being a dingle.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because I hate the TV show that is on right now >~<


----------



## Aradai (Dec 27, 2014)

banned for pixels


----------



## Sumia (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for Chrom signature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

banned because muh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned for using usernames in your sig. And you don't smell bad.


----------



## S-A-M (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because I'm the devil


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 27, 2014)

banned because why do you have angel wings then?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 27, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because why do you have angel wings then?



Banned because some traditions say the devil ("Lucifer") is a fallen angel.


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because some traditions say the devil ("Lucifer") is a fallen angel.



Banned because I'm back!


----------



## toxapex (Dec 27, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm back!



Banned because I'm shoulder, I think we can really connect!


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm shoulder, I think we can really connect!



Banned because don't break yourself then! XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Banned because i'm back.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm back.



Banned because no one missed you. Jokes.

Banned because welcome back. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because



Banned because *you're welcome*~


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for no problem.


----------



## Mayor_Deanna (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for the spoiler thing in signature that I've seen 3 times today and fallen for every time >.<


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for having a Pikachu signature >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for being crazy.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for Mother 3 avatar.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for liking Mother 3


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because I never played it...


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for shammmmeeeeeee


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for whaaat.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

TURN BANNED FOR WHAT *BASS EXPLOSION*


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because lol...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because ...


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for copying me... >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for banning her


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because you joined over a year ago


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for joining 9 months ago.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for joining a year ago.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for saying the same thing as Ella.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for um... uh... everything I said.. xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for joining TBT! If I were a real mod, I'd be pretty counterproductive!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because Gandalf is going to reset the count in "Quick, Before the Mods come" again -~-


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for joining TBT! If I were a real mod, I'd be pretty counterproductive!!!



What? >...>
Banned for actually wanting to ban me...


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> What? >...>
> Banned for actually wanting to ban me...



Banned because you're onto me! (jk XD)


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you're onto me! (jk XD)



Banned for wanting to become a Mod. (I know xD)


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for wanting to become a Mod. (I know xD)



Banned because I don't have the time, dedication, or _decision-making skills_ that a lot of mods here have. 

Also good night.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because G'Night


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because G'Night



Banned for being awake still.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because I hate gyroids


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I hate gyroids



Banned for being sniped by me. ;3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because where have you been?


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because where have you been?



Banned because here and there~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because makes sense >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because makes sense >.>



Banned because I get busy. *shrug*


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for getting busy...


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because I just got home.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because I just came online..


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for good timing.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because haha >.>


----------



## Holla (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for being too crazy.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for liking ORAS.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for being dis"banned" 

(I crack myself up)


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Banned for being dis"banned"
> 
> (I crack myself up)



Banned for being Wishy_The_Star.


----------



## jamie! (Dec 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being Wishy_The_Star.



Banned for being 'The Sleepless Dreamer'.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Mayor James said:


> Banned for being 'The Sleepless Dreamer'.



Banned for coloring my quote.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because you think we should drream big.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for dreaming big


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because stinking bishop


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

banned for wanting a white feather


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because green and white go nice together


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned because green and white go nice together



Banned because that's correct.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because that ugly font


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned because that ugly font



Banned for hating on my font. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for saying hate.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying hate.



Banned because I said hat*ing* not hate.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for actually saying it. Haha! I knew you would say it! xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for actually saying it. Haha! I knew you would say it! xD



Banned because anyone would. *shrug*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because century gothic or wtf it's called is ugly


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Noiru said:


> banned because century gothic or wtf it's called is ugly



Banned because, HAHAHA! xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because, HAHAHA! xD



Banned because good one.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because good one.



Banned for not laughing.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because this is not edit the quote thread


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because i'm sad now..


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for Microsoft.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because they make cheese?


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because maybe, they will own everything in 2 years.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm sad now..



Banned for being sad~


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for that Tilde.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for that Tilde.



Banned for capitalizing "tilde".


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for noticing that...


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for noticing that...



Banned because of course I *noticed* that.
I bet you saw this coming too, didn't you? ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because Yes >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because Yes >.>



Banned for being predictable.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for being predictable also.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because string cheese


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for Feta cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because camembert cheese


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Bammed for Head Cheese.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because where's my candy???! I want my candy!


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for being predictable also.



Banned for calling me predictable.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because where's my candy???! I want my candy!



Banned for wanting candy. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because you are predictable >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because *still thinking* don't ban me for that btw~


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for using your brain.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for using your brain.



Banned for not.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not.



Banned because I'm running out of TBT. X'D


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm walking into TBT.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm walking into TBT.



Banned because I meant forum currency. lol

Wo... I have 9,*666* posts... 

Edit: 9,667 now.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I meant forum currency. lol
> 
> Wo... I have 9,*666* posts...
> 
> Edit: 9,667 now.



Banned for being above Satanism


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

banned for charlotte


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for being 2 kool


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for having a koala avi


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Banned for having a koala avi



Banned for having 4 dreamies.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for having 4 dreamies.



Banned for banning someone


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because dusty scroll collectible~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 28, 2014)

banned because descriptive language.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for Stitch.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for Stitch.



Banned because I said so.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for saying so.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying so.



Banned for agreeing.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for disagreeing.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for the following post.


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned for looking like Mario (Your avatar)


----------



## toxapex (Dec 28, 2014)

Banned because if you see Mario, it's only a facade


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for winking at me, that's so creepy... (Haha! Jokes!)


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for making me cry


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I wonder if there will be a lemon gyroid emote


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I would hate that  (Jokes)


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because your avatar is creepy


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for having a Spoiler in your signature.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for more than 6,000 posts.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for noticing that >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I notice everything


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for winking at me >.>


----------



## rheana18 (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for being crazy


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because of February.


----------



## sej (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because how can you have nearly as many posts than me when I joined last year? xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because November.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm a robot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

banned because oh my beep boop


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for laughing at me.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for laughing at me.



Banned because idk what your sig is from. Resident Evil?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for being wrong >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because evil eyes


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because my eyes are evil (Jokes)


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because my eyes are evil (Jokes)



Banned because what is your sig?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm making you go crazy >.>
I'll tell you (Maybe) xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because my eyes are evil (Jokes)



Banned because what is your sig?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because it a Guy wearing a Gas mask from nothing, it's just a drawing xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because it a Guy wearing a Gas mask from nothing, it's just a drawing xD



Banned. Just banned.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned. Just banned.



Banned so hard you are reverse-banned then banned again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for not banning me.



Banned again


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for everything! Where is the top posters list for this thread? xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything! Where is the top posters list for this thread? xD



Banned for not knowing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned so hard you are reverse-banned then banned again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being awake. lol


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not knowing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for also being awake


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because *Yawn!*


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for also being awake



Banned because I usually sleep around 2am so...


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because *Yawn!*



Banned because oh shucks you got me, I'm tiiiiiiiired


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because *Yawn!*



Banned for being tired.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because oh shucks you got me, I'm tiiiiiiiired



Banned for also being tired.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I usually sleep around 2am so...



Banned because sleep now! Oh you mean your own time...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned bc I'm falling behind


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because sleep now! Oh you mean your own time...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned bc I'm falling behind



Banned for being slow.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because this thread should be closed and banned!


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because this thread should be closed and banned!



Banned because agreed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I haven't played on 12/28.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for saying that twice now..


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for saying that twice now..



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because rofl at those tags


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because why do you want to close this thread?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because rofl at those tags



Banned because welcome back!


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because welcome back!



Banned because welcome front.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because welcome front.



Banned because please do not ignore me. Why do you want this thread closed?


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because please do not ignore me. Why do you want this thread closed?



Banned because it's old... and easily derailed. *shrug*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's old... and easily derailed. *shrug*



Banned because just because a thread is old doesn't mean it should be closed.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because just because a thread is old doesn't mean it should be closed.



Banned because I actually agree. I never want this thread to close.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I actually agree. I never want this thread to close.



Banned because what is that avatar?

Ban lifted because I got someone on my side at least.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I actually agree. I never want this thread to close.



Banned.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for _not_ agreeing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned.



sniper


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for _not_ agreeing.



Banned because I still think of Pekoe when I see you post.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for agreeing.



Banned for invisible mode.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because of course. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for invisible mode.



Banned for sniping me. Again.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because of course.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being sniped. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because of course.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for sniping me. Again.



Ban lifted because you don't deserve to be sniped. And what do you think of, when you see me post?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Oranges said:


> Ban lifted because you don't deserve to be sniped. And what do you think of, when you see me post?



Banned for loving oranges.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for loving oranges.



Banned for editing.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for loving oranges.



Banned for editing my username.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Username changer said:


> Banned for editing my username.



Banned for forgetting what you started a couple pages back xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because the term is "ninja" why is everyone using snipe


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

SmartAlec said:


> Banned because the term is "ninja" why is everyone using snipe



banned for having a hilarious username xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Ban lifted because you don't deserve to be sniped. And what do you think of, when you see me post?





Banned because I think of the color blue. You had a blue avatar before and a blue user title so


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because the term is "ninja" why is everyone using snipe



Banned for not getting with the times.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I think of the color blue. You had a blue avatar before and a blue user title so



Banned because did you forget to use the quoting feature? Also, my avatar is no longer blue.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> tokayseye is a real swell guy



Oh why thank you

banned

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for not getting with the times.



Banned because this is sad


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Blahblah Bob Loblaw Guy said:


> BLAH BLAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Banned for editing my quote <,<


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Oh why thank you
> 
> banned
> 
> ...



Banned because why? :/


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because did you forget to use the quoting feature? Also, my avatar is no longer blue.



Banned because I edited it.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Mystic said:


> Banned because why? :/



Banned for getting worried.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I edited it.



Banned because do you still think of Oliver every time I post?


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I edited it.



Banned for editing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for getting worried.



Banned because I'm curious. That's all~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for editing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for piqued curiosity.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm Crazeh said:


> Banned for editing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being curious.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because wow so much activeness today! Too  bad I'm at work right now using my bull bull phone :'(


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

BigLizardsEye said:


> Banned for piqued curiosity.



Banned for editing my quote again


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because wow so much activeness today! Too  bad I'm at work right now using my bull bull phone :'(



Banned because it's night for us. ;3


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for editing my quote again



Actually... No, you're wrong.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for editing my quote again



Banned for hypocrisy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Actually... No, you're wrong.



Banned because so much ninja.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for hypocrisy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for using the correct word.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for sniping me again...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because do you still think of Oliver every time I post?



Banned because maybe a little 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for sniping me again...



Banned for invisibility


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for using the correct word.



Banned because you're welcome? lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for hating the invisible people >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because heeey what time is it???


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for hating the invisible people >.>



Banned because invisibility feels weird sometimes...

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because heeey what time is it???



Banned because 11:35PM for me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because invisibility feels weird sometimes...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for feeling weird.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because can you guess what my favorite page on this thread is?


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for feeling weird.



Banned for _not_ feeling weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because can you guess what my favorite page on this thread is?



Banned because was it the page you explained sniping?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for making me tired, I might go to bed after I reach 175+ posts xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because was it the page you explained sniping?



Banned because it's 2,554.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because that's a large number.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it's 2,554.



Banned because why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for making me tired, I might go to bed after I reach 175+ posts xD



Banned for a good idea.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because my favorite message from another user was on that page.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because my favorite message from another user was on that page.



Banned because that's cool... I think.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because my favorite message from another user was on that page.



Banned because which user? xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because which user? xD



Banned because of whoever commented on editing quotes.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because which user? xD



Banned because good question.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because of whoever commented on editing quotes.



Banned because was it the mod?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE I BELIEVE HE IS REFERRING TO ME


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because of whoever commented on editing quotes.



Banned because I saw that, and I will stop editing quotes, I didn't know that could happen >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because was it the mod?



Banned because yep. Her message was my favorite message out of this thread.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I saw that, and I will stop editing quotes, I didn't know that could happen >.<



Didn't know what could happen?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I saw that, and I will stop editing quotes, I didn't know that could happen >.<



Banned because that was only if you edit quotes inappropriately.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Didn't know what could happen?



Banned because I didn't know you could actually get banned for editing quotes..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that was only if you edit quotes inappropriately.



Ohh, Banned because I have never done that xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I didn't know you could actually get banned for editing quotes..



Banned because not necessarily true.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because what did I miss? xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because not necessarily true.



Banned for um... having exactly 700 bells! xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because what did I miss? xD



Banned because you missed a bitter (albeit funny) reminder of when a certain CaT was banned


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because what did I miss? xD



Banned because I lead them to Kaiaa's last post on this thread. You don't get in trouble for simply editing quotes. That's only if you do it inappropriately.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I lead them to Kaiaa's last post on this thread. You don't get in trouble for simply editing quotes. That's only if you do it inappropriately.



Banned because led*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because led*



Banned because led isn't a real word.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for correcting someone >.>  @Tokayseye


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for saying Oh.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because led isn't a real word.



Banned because 
"led - verb
1. simple past tense and past participle of lead"


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for staying up too late.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because
> "led - verb
> 1. simple past tense and past participle of lead"



Banned for copying an pasting that from an online dictionary.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for copying an pasting that from an online dictionary.



Banned because I ninja'd you.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for copying an pasting that from an online dictionary.



Banned because I did what I had to do to prove a fellow citizen wrong


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I did what I had to do to prove a fellow citizen wrong



Banned because I also ninja'd you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I ninja'd you.



Banned because the first 10,000 pages took seven years to post. The most recent 10,000 pages only took five months.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I also ninja'd you.



Banned because ninja-ing doesn't matter so much with quotes


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I did what I had to do to prove a fellow citizen wrong



Banned for proving someone wronged >.>
BUAHAHAHA Find my typo! xD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the first 10,000 pages took seven years to post. The most recent 10,000 pages only took five months.



Banned because this thread isn't... 20,000 pages...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because this thread isn't... 20,000 pages...



Banned because oops! I meant 10,000 posts or 1,000 pages.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the first 10,000 pages took seven years to post. The most recent 10,000 pages only took five months.



Banned because blame that on me, disband, and tokay. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because ninja-ing doesn't matter so much with quotes



Banned because *shrug*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for proving someone wronged >.>
> BUAHAHAHA Find my typo! xD



Banned because *wrong... >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because blame that on me, disband, and tokay. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I've never understood *sigh* and *shrug*


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm really close to Myst's post count >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm really close to Myst's post count >.>



Banned because smh.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for being "close"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because smh.



Banned because you keep sniping me.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I've never understood *sigh* and *shrug*



Banned because what is there to understand? They are simple concepts. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for being "close"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm here to snipe people. ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm only 3,000 posts away from you >.>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because smh.



Banned because what does smh stand for?


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm only 3,000 posts away from you >.>



Banned because "only 3,000" haha.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I had to google it to find out, it means "Shaking My head"


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what does smh stand for?



Banned because "shaking my head".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because I had to google it to find out, it means "Shaking My head"



Banned for not knowing already.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because "only 3,000" haha.



Banned because it took me less then a week to get 4,000 posts >.>


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because it took me less then a week to get 4,000 posts >.>



Banned for spamming all over the basement lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because it took me less then a week to get 4,000 posts >.>



Banned because you got famous for posting so much.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because it took a year to reach 4,000 for me ;(


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm bored..


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned bc I'm not even AT 4,000


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm bored..



Banned for being bored~

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned bc I'm not even AT 4,000



Banned for not being a spammer. XD


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for being bored~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm spamless and proud


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for not being a spammer. XD



Banned because you are less than 3,000 posts away from being ahead of Justin.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you are less than 3,000 posts away from being ahead of Justin.



Banned for existingh idk  goodnigh


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because lol I logged out by mistake


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I don't spam...


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm spamless and proud



Banned because *claps*


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for clapping.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you are less than 3,000 posts away from being ahead of Justin.



Banned because I am? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because I don't spam...



Banned because I beg to differ.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I am?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why? I don't spam


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because Mystabulous was here...


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned what a creative comment smh :/


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for saying stuff


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because less than 1,300 posts away.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for saying stuff


Banned because I answered your question go read it


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for what?
Did you get sniped? >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because less than 1,300 posts away.


Just banned lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for saying lol. lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for what?
> Did you get sniped? >.>



Ugh banned for evar!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I answered your question go read it



Banned because I did read it xD


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I did read it xD



Banned for smiling after reading it.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because that expression is more of a laugh


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for using an emote.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for smiling after reading it.



Banned for simply banning everyone for their most recent actions.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because more *noticing...*


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for knowing that inside joke :O


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because you have an inside joke wit VIZIONARI


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because no.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because everyone's gone already? 
forever alone~ :c


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because it's like 4 AM.

Also banned for having an adorable Wolfgang avatar.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm here!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because oh hey, I didn't see you there.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for Hello.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because omg how are you still awake when it's 4am? Lol it's 12:12pm here


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because i've stayed up later..


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I'm a night-owl on weekends and days where I have off from school.

Oh and most of that is due to me finishing up drawings for people, like tonight I finished a request for a friend of mine.
He's a cool guy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because i've stayed up later..


Banned because ninja ninja ninja ninja.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for being awake still.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I know, my sleeping habits are terrible.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because I know, my sleeping habits are terrible.



Banned because what timezone? :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because EST.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because why aren't you asleep right now?
hurr :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I took a nap from like 8 PM to midnight last night.
And whenever that happens, I basically never go to sleep....


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for being awake still.. :O
Good Morning everyone!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for being famous for posting a lot.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because i'm not famous.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm not famous.



Banned because in American History textbooks, your username was mentioned for posting a lot. That's how famous you are.

I'm only joking.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because haha xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because dubstep.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because bored


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2014)

banned because ball


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for banning me..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I ban you.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

you're banned because I ate you nom nom


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for suggesting sexiest member award.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for reasons


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for not being the sexiest member(?)


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not being the sexiest member(?)



Banned for being confused.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for dragonrompa or something ;P


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for having only 4 tickets and no collectibles you poor soul~


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I can.



Banned because mall wifi sucks.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because mall wifi sucks.



Banned because haha! xD You're stuck in a Mall >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for being at the mall

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because haha! xD You're stuck in a Mall >.>



Banned for everything


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for getting ninja'd by me.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because haha! xD You're stuck in a Mall >.>



Banned because I hate the mall... >.>

Wishyco chat won't even load... ugh...


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I hate the mall... >.>
> 
> Wishyco chat won't even load... ugh...



Banned because everyone hates the mall/All shopping..


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because everyone hates the mall/All shopping..



Banned because not everyone. Some people actually like it... *shudders*


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because not everyone. Some people actually like it... *shudders*



Banned because they're crazy.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because they're crazy.



Banned because agreed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait a second... if "they're" crazy.. and you're crazy... are you one of them? @disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed.



Banned for agreeing.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for agreeing.



Banned because I post-merged.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for quoting.



Banned because look back a page.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for slowing me down >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for slowing me down >.>



Banned for secretly loving the mall.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I hate the mall >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I hate the mall >.>



Banned for lying. You called people who like the mall crazy, you're crazy, put two and two together, and you LIKE the mall! :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for lying. You called people who like the mall crazy, you're crazy, put two and two together, and you LIKE the mall! :3



Banned because malls are boring and a huge waste of time...
I didn't realize that I said that. xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because malls are boring and a huge waste of time...
> I didn't realize that I said that. xD



Banned for not realizing it before. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd change that user title now if I were you.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because, Okay?


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because, Okay?



Banned because I wonder if smash works at the mall... If so, want to battle?


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I wonder if smash works at the mall... If so, want to battle?



Banned because I guess, if it works


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because I guess, if it works



Banned because damnit... Not a nintendo zone... >.<


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 29, 2014)

banned because i said so


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> banned because i said so



Banned for saying so~


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for tilde.
~~~


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for tilde.
> ~~~



Banned because tell Clyde to check the forum.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for okay?


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for okay?



Banned because I would but chat's not working... >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because I would but chat's not working... >.>



Banned because he said he already checked it.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because oh crap chat error D':


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because oh crap chat error D':



Banned because ****ty mall wifi won't let me use chat... >.>


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for cursing :O


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for cursing :O



Banned because what's going on in there?! >////<


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I feel like I shouldn't interrupt .-.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because what's going on in there?! >////<



Banned because what?


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because nah, I'll interrupt <


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because nah, I'll interrupt <



Banned for being Evil >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned because what?



Banned because someone was trolling our chat. Tell me everything you know.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because that's interesting *goes to investigate~*


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because someone was trolling our chat. Tell me everything you know.



Banned because I didn't know that happened.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Banned for what?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because what happened?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because their name was ChatLoggingBot and they said Myst sent them

That's all I know


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because they're still logged in.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because stahp it man seriously!! I just wanna claim something before I go to sleep >:C


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because what? stop posting? I will, right now


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because their name was ChatLoggingBot and they said Myst sent them
> 
> That's all I know



Banned because oh...

I didn't send them... >.<


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for not banning Muffin~


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned for not banning Muffin~



Banned because "Muffin" posts too much. lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for laughing out loud...


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned, lol


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned, lol



Banned for reminding me how awesome M3 is with your avatar~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned for reminding me how awesome M3 is with your avatar~



Banned because play it.

























_*NOW*_


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2014)

banned for scaring me with that scary post


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because your username used to be Pumpki~


----------



## toxapex (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned because I edited from a mean-sounding statement <_<


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2014)

Banned for being considerate of somebody's feelings



Vizionari said:


> Banned because your username used to be Pumpki~



:O my secret


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because I'm in need of TBT Bells T_T


----------



## Zane (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for not saying what for


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

Zane said:


> Banned for not saying what for



Banned because if I bought anything I would be broke, which is why I need bells x'D


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because everyone needs bells.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned as in TBT bells


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned as in TBT bells



Banned because me too!


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because I already knew that.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because I love Rarity *o*


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I love Rarity *o*



Banned because come play smash with us~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because come play smash with us~


Banned because omg I want to! But alas I'm at work right now and will be back home in a couple hours....


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because different time zone


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because omg I want to! But alas I'm at work right now and will be back home in a couple hours....



Banned because I'll be asleep... ;o;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

banned 4 green feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for having a pinwheel collectible.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

banned for balloons


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

banned because red feather


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

banned because you really want a white feather


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

banned because banning somebody


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

banned because you want people to visit that sig thread


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for green feather


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because I want your green candy


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for a cool sig


----------



## fuzzybug (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because Rosie <3


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because cute fox in your sig c:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because cool collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

banned cause i want dat pink feather


----------



## Xenuet (Dec 30, 2014)

_Banned cause you're a grapefruit _


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for typing in blue


----------



## Xenuet (Dec 30, 2014)

_Banned for not typing in blue_


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

banned for not typing in pink


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> _Banned for not typing in blue_



you're back!
banned for a lot of pink


----------



## Sumia (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for color discrimination.


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

Sumia said:


> Banned for color discrimination.



Banned for having only 406 posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

banned because cheese


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

banned because not stating type of cheese


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because you're still a small fry, honey~


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you're still a small fry, honey~



Banned for changing your avatar. ;3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because I'm sassy like that, cupcake~


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

banned for being sassy


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for being Chris


----------



## toxapex (Dec 30, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned for being Chris



Banned for not. Mayor Chris is awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xenuet said:


> _Banned for not typing in blue_



Banned because XEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for typing in boring black~


----------



## Locket (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for typing in an almost invisible font colour.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 30, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for typing in boring black~



Banned because white text is abhorrent and annoying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> Banned for typing in an almost invisible font colour.



Banned for orange


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because white text is abhorrent and annoying.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because Xen needs to get on chat. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Banned because Xen needs to get on chat. XD



Banned because I just mentioned Barold on another thread.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because white text is abhorrent and annoying.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because look again, it's not "white" text, it's a different color 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I just mentioned Barold on another thread.



Banned for mentioning Barold.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for


Spoiler











 (I do not own this picture)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Banned because read my CYOA. You don't need to register to read.

Google CYOA: New Management


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

banned for qr codes


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned for qr codes



Banned for awesomeness.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 30, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because look again, it's not "white" text, it's a different color



Banned because I know it's not white, I could read it. But still, writing in a way that's clearly legible is much less of a time-waster.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for awesomeness.



Banned also.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned because Ultimate Chimera!!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

banned for steven


----------



## Puffy (Dec 30, 2014)

banned because “I'm Mako Mankanshoku! I may be an underachiever, but I do have a name!”


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

maKO
banned for still having a Christmas sig :0


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because they don't anymore.


----------



## Myst (Dec 31, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because they don't anymore.



Banned for including disband in your sig~


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because gingerbread cookies


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because white feathers


----------



## Rasha (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because naughty~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because u gimme dat green feather bro


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because green feather


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because fish


----------



## sej (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because I didn't know fish meant Sej in Swedish lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because it's a type of fish lol not the word for fish in general


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because I'm a fish.


----------



## LeilaChan (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned for being a robot fish


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned for mega gardevoir


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned 4 being fight club president when u won't fight me


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because bring it on bruh >:[


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2014)

banned for encouraging fighting because it is very wrong


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned for having collectibles that can't be gifted.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> banned for encouraging fighting because it is very wrong


LOOK WHOS TALKIN POKEMON MASTER >:\
banned for mayors


----------



## Myst (Dec 31, 2014)

Aradai said:


> LOOK WHOS TALKIN POKEMON MASTER >:\
> banned for mayors



Banned for online status.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned for invisible mode


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because your Banning people. .-.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because so are you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned for being revamped.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because so are you



Banned because it's not your turn to ban.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because o yes it is


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned for getting ninja'd



Banned for posting too fast.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for posting too fast.



banned for not posting fast enough


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned for not posting fast enough



Banned because if I was posting fast enough and if I don't see you on this thread, how did you automatically appear before me?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 31, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because if I was posting fast enough and if I don't see you on this thread, how did you automatically appear before me?



Banned because ninjas abound.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned for cHARLOTTE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because ninjas abound.



Banned because this is why I quote. I'm now skipping sparkanine as I post here.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because this is why I quote. I'm now skipping sparkanine as I post here.



banned because I'm no longer Sparkanine oTL


----------



## toxapex (Dec 31, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because this is why I quote. I'm now skipping sparkanine as I post here.



Banned because when I quote I don't skip people unless there are like 5 people banning at once. Skipping seems rude imo 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> banned because I'm no longer Sparkanine oTL



Banned because you shall henceforth be known as Sparadai.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because it sounds like samurai so that's a-ok with me


----------



## toxapex (Dec 31, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because it sounds like samurai so that's a-ok with me



Banned because you could be called Spamurai, but y'know... Implications. XD


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because I see what you mean XC


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2014)

banned cuz someone here actually has that name lol

banned for being a cute ninja


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because it sounds like samurai so that's a-ok with me



Banned because samurais are ancient.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because we never fought yet, bruh :0

nvm


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

Zane said:


> banned cuz someone here actually has that name lol
> 
> banned for being a cute ninja



Banned for being right.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 31, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being right.



Banned because I didn't know there was actually a Spamurai on TBT! lol


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being right.


Banned for making me laugh in the quotes thread.
How dare you.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned for FNAF


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned for FNAF



Banned because you banned me for FNAF


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 31, 2014)

lauraplays1 said:


> Banned for making me laugh in the quotes thread.
> How dare you.



Banned because I like to edit quotes sometimes.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like to edit quotes sometimes.


Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## toxapex (Dec 31, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I hate editing quotes.



Banned because I don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lauraplays1 said:


> Banned because I felt like it.



Banned because were you really feeling it?


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned for memes!!


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because Im banning people for no reason


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because same lmao


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because Jeremys online


----------



## toxapex (Dec 31, 2014)

Aradai said:


> banned because same lmao



Banned because everyone in this thread should respond with a resounding "SAME" 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lauraplays1 said:


> Banned because Jeremys online



Banned because same


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because isn't he on invisible or something same


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because
I DISAGREE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Myself because I felt like it.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because its new years eve at 8PM where I live .-.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because it's already 7:49am January 1st here.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because here it's 1pm on New Year's Eve.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because your to awesome .-.


----------



## Myst (Dec 31, 2014)

lauraplays1 said:


> Banned because your to awesome .-.



Banned because you roleplay.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned because no tickets~


----------



## Myst (Dec 31, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because no tickets~



Banned for hurting my eyes with that sig... >.<


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 31, 2014)

banned because your sig is so colourful


----------



## Zane (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned cuz ur sig has a poem in it


----------



## Aradai (Dec 31, 2014)

banned for being the best bruh a bruh can have


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 31, 2014)

Banned for being president of fight club


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being president of fight club



Banned for dreaming. ;3


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for saying dreaming.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because meh


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because 2015.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because 4 mins till New Year's for me...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because now it's Happy New Year! ^o^


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because Happy New(er) Year!!! xD


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because Happy Newer than new year.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because Happer New Year.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned bc tiiiiiiiiired


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because I knoooooow


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because I should sleep too *_*


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banneed because helllooooo...


----------



## friedegg (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because you have a cool username


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for 2015.


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for 2015.



Banned for staying up late.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because you're naughty~


----------



## Sloom (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because Lobo


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for nothing


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for spam and stuff.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for being the top poster.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because cool.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because that's nice.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because, that's a funny avatar..


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because this show is so cheesy it hurts.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because yeah, I guess the Mario show is.. xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because you have more bells than me :C


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because Lobo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because ninja


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because hi friend from australia, good to see you


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because hey buddy


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because you're online


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you're online



Banned because my gates are open. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you're naughty~



Banned because I'm not. >////<


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because guess who's gonna dominate the forums today?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because it's going to be you, isn't it?


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because it's going to be you, isn't it?



Banned because it'll be Disband, as usual...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because Disband is not here >.>


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because your signature is making me crazy


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because GOOD


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhhh? Banned for not being my man servant!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm a woman, ugh!


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm way to cute to be banned, suka!


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for joining today


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

psh. Banned anyway~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Banned for joining today



banned because bad, bad Zane....


----------



## Zane (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because I don't know why ur scolding me


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for your avatar is hot


----------



## toxapex (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for duckies


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for duckies



Banned for multitasking~


----------



## Acrawford69 (Jan 1, 2015)

^Banned for spelling Mist wrong


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because not sure if you get it or not...


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because not sure if you get it or not...



Banned because do you get it? :3


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned cuz u don luv me!!!


----------



## KeybladePony (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for adorableness in signature


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

KeybladePony said:


> Banned for adorableness in signature



Banned for having a big signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KittyKittyBoo said:


> Banned cuz u don luv me!!!



Banned because huh?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for banning two people at once.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey, I didn't get sniped!


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for banning two people at once.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey, I didn't get sniped!



Banned for post-merging.


----------



## Acrawford69 (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for being a hypocrite when you post-merge


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 1, 2015)

Acrawford69 said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite when you post-merge



Thanks for supporting me.

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks for supporting me.
> 
> Banned because I said so.



Banned for thanking someone.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because I have nothing else in life to do.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because I noticed~


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Cookie, where is the odd lobo?


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for cats and ducks.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for saying ducks.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 1, 2015)

banned because i want your pink feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because she worked up for it, and she's missin' a blue feather, unlike you.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because why 3 human villagers not 4?


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because I will never figure out your sig. ;^;


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned because are you even trying?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned bc your dog is really cool.

Also like uhm lobo is so PERF that there all the same!


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned for being a lucky pinch.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 1, 2015)

Banned 4 knifes


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for 7K posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. Just banned.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because 2 stars


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying 2.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to be more creative.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for loving pikachu.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying he was banned for loving cuddly little Pikachu


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Pikatchu > Mr. Game & Watch

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Banned for saying he was banned for loving cuddly little Pikachu



banned because hello, sweetie XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for dropping out of chat (Jokes)


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having knives in siggie


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for dropping out of chat (Jokes)



Banned because I AM THERE RIGHT NOW....lurking haha~

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Banned for having knives in siggie



Banned because ffffffffffffff you're so adorable *o*


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for dropping out of chat (Jokes)



Banned for non stop spamming.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for what the heck, how is he spamming he is just playing along


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because HOLY NCLRJWPCNAE j kcwdsvjiofd 54 tickets!! O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Banned for what the heck, how is he spamming he is just playing along



Banned because you defend mr.spam


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I AM THERE RIGHT NOW....lurking haha~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


0.0

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because HOLY NCLRJWPCNAE j kcwdsvjiofd 54 tickets!! O.O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I did not know how he was spamming

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for being stupid


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol Banned for banning me for making the decision of banning myself


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hold your ****, cupcake~
chill and have a cookie~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not writing anything.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he wrote lol


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I'll give up on this thread. *shrug*


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you shall stay here *forever* *dramatic music with loud laughter*


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because he wrote lol



Banned becuz I am a she not a he


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know XP


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing too much &#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have both Kyle and Beau, and I have all the eeveelutions


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you shall stay here *forever* *dramatic music with loud laughter*



Banned because why?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because I forgot XP


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I have both Kyle and Beau, and I have all the eeveelutions


Cool I have Kyle and all the Eeveelutions too and banned for bragging lol


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Cool I have Kyle and all the Eeveelutions too and banned for bragging lol



Banned because I *never* brag, I just humbly share my awesomeness *o*


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because told ya~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Edward said so


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spamming this thread with lol's xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Edward Elric is too blonde for my taste~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for spamming this thread with lol's xD



Banned because HOLY... O.O


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Edward is fantabulous with that blonde hair


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because i'm still here!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because k


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because NO


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yes


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because yes



Banned because Hello! xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because bye


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because see ya later?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how about nuh uh?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your one thread about losing a bell made me drop a few IQ points


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for Lobo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Banned because your one thread about losing a bell made me drop a few IQ points



That's actually a good point, I thought I was losing my mind when I was reading that xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because some reason there was a nasty plague in Brewster's today >.>


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned because your one thread about losing a bell made me drop a few IQ points



Banned because GOOD XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because some reason there was a nasty plague in Brewster's today >.>



Banned for speaking the truth!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because some reason there was a nasty plague in Brewster's today >.>



Banned because heey what did I miss?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for Lobo.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because did you _actually _read that? XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because did you _actually _read that? XD



Banned because, yeah I actually hang out in the cafe xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because, yeah I actually hang out in the cafe xD



Banned because you seem to be everywhere at once XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I might be a spirit


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no one will ever know...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

...or care


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know where you live


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I should care because?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know exactly where you live. >.>


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because mr game and watch >.>


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know where you work (jokes)


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your joke is so funny I forgot to laugh


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because of sarcasm


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because i'm the master of sarcasm..


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm the master of sarcasm..



Banned because I doubt that.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I doubt that.



Banned for doing it wrong. Observe:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because i'm the master of sarcasm..



Suuuuuuuuuuure you are.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a T in your username


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because... what was your old username?


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for an overflowing user title.

Also I have joined Sej among the ranks of those who have read the spoiler ayy


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for malicious eyes.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for that avatar. Looks like Jack Skellington.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that font in your sig is making me hungry... Somehow


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for cheese.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Fried Mozzarella Cheese Sticks~


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for fried pizza


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because adorable signature~ D:


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for fried dough.

Edit: banned for getting ninja'd and in turn ninja-ing me XD


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the same thing happening to both of us eep! xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for the same thing happening to both of us eep! xD



Banned for saying "eep".


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying it also.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because eep is a nice word


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because eep is a nice word



Banned because I need TBT (the currency). >.<


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because so do I.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because so do I.



Banned because #the struggle is real.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because #hashtag


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because #hashtag



Banned because hashtags are fun occasionally; not all the time though.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

You're #banned bc I #LOVE to use #hashtags #allthetime


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not using a symbol hash tag ###

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh never mind aha ninj'd


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mega evolution


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because moustache


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because bangs.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because bangs.



Banned for being bored.


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because bangs.



banned because you bought an amiibo

i was gonna progressively zoom in on one of the triangles in ur signature and at the end replace it with the illuminati triangle but im lazy (banned bc illuminati)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being bored.



BANNED BC U NINJA'D ME


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Faybun said:


> banned because you bought an amiibo
> 
> i was gonna progressively zoom in on one of the triangles in ur signature and at the end replace it with the illuminati triangle but im lazy (banned bc illuminati)
> 
> ...



Banned because I've never seen you around before.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not seeing Faybun

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> banned because you bought an amiibo
> 
> i was gonna progressively zoom in on one of the triangles in ur signature and at the end replace it with the illuminati triangle but im lazy (banned bc illuminati)
> 
> ...



Banned because well played XD


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not seeing Faybun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for post-merging.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being bored.



Banned because I'm not bored, are you?


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm not bored, are you?



Banned for assuming I'm bored when I'm multitasking~


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling me bored even though I'M multitasking.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for calling me bored even though I'M multitasking.



Banned because check this out.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because dreaming big


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because dreaming big



Banned because hiya!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because hey!


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE SLEEPLESS AND NEED SLEEP CAUSE NOT ENOUGH SLEEP ISN'T GOOD FOR YOU OKAY U NEED TO STAY HEALTHY AND STRONG AND AWAKE GET OFF THE SITE TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hey!



BANNED BECAUSE YOU NINJA'D ME


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because HAHA


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Faybun said:


> BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE SLEEPLESS AND NEED SLEEP CAUSE NOT ENOUGH SLEEP ISN'T GOOD FOR YOU OKAY U NEED TO STAY HEALTHY AND STRONG AND AWAKE GET OFF THE SITE TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I barely woke up earlier. Why should I go back to sleep? ;o;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sleep is important :O


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because sleep is important :O



Banned because it's still afternoon for me... ;o;


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's still afternoon for me... ;o;



Banned because same


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because same



Banned because did you click the link I put? It breaks down how many posts each person contributed to the banning thread.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did you click the link I put? It breaks down how many posts each person contributed to the banning thread.



banned becuz I just did ;o woah I'm up the top almost


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned becuz I just did ;o woah I'm up the top almost



Banned because I'm number one.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm number one.



Banned because I will win!..


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I will win!..



Banned because not until you find someone who posts as much as you do since you can't keep banning yourself. XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will do something.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I will do something.



Banned because _good luck_~


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for tilde.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for tilde.



Banned for no tilde.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because~


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because~



Banned because good comeback.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because tildes are sassy and sexy~


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because, NO.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Gingersnap35 said:


> Banned.


I also join the people who read the spoiler, more than once

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because, NO.



Banned because.....wait what...... not this again


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I also join the people who read the spoiler, more than once
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for a long username.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I also join the people who read the spoiler, more than once
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for everything.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned cuz that's it, ban game is over.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything.



Banned for getting ninja'd by me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Banned cuz that's it, ban game is over.



Banned for ninja. Not cool. XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for getting ninja'd by me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for laughing.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disbanned said:


> Banned for laughing.



Banned.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking i'm a attention seeker >.>


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for thinking i'm a attention seeker >.>



Banned because you asked for an honest answer.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just like to post a lot


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I just like to post a lot



Banned because I tend to be brutally honest. *shrug*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Toadette is life


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Banned because Toadette is life



Banned because eh, she's alright.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eh.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for eh.



Banned because I just got an idea!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're expecting me to ask what it is~


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't find the odd Lobo


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a cool signature.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nobody will ever find the not so hidden odd Lobo >:C


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it's not on there..


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because wrong!
it's there, there *points finger*


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I see it >.>


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because vm me when you really find it telling telling me where it exactly is...


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it's on the 5th row.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't accept that there is an odd Lobo in there


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned because I don't accept that there is an odd Lobo in there



Banned because, Yeah.


----------



## Sloom (Jan 2, 2015)

You're banned because I have the power to ban you.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for Ginger Snaps.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for food


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

Gingersnap35 said:


> You're banned because I have the power to ban you.



banned because i opened your signature and i am NOT SORRY

- - - Post Merge - - -

i ban myself for being ninja'd twice


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banneed for quoting.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banneed for quoting.



Banned for not, bro


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for bro, bro


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because size 1, seriously? >:C


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because size 1, seriously? >:C



Banned because the odd Lobo is the word "Lobo", bc the rest are images of Lobo.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not, bro



Banned for Tokay

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because the odd Lobo is the word "Lobo", bc the rest are images of Lobo.



Banned for everything.


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because size 1, seriously? >:C



BANNED BECAUSE I DO WHAT I WANT

or not idk


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Faybun said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I DO WHAT I WANT
> 
> or not idk



Banned for quoting!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing the same thing


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying same.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hypocrite


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me cry.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Jack Skellington doesn't cry.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I want a lollipop


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I actually never cry.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I actually never cry.



Banned because you'll die young from keeping all that bacteria inside you~


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you'll die young from keeping all that bacteria inside you~



Banned for being a Fortune Teller.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for being a Fortune Teller.



Banned for being emo.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for being emo.



Banned for Emo Avatar.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I live inside your blood, looking through your eyes, controlling your emotions, bi*ch


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I live inside your blood, looking through your eyes, controlling your emotions, bi*ch



Banned because I didn't know you were a pathogen.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bad signatures.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for bad signatures.



Banned for signature that has nothing to do with your avatar.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for signature that has nothing to do with your avatar.



Banned because I guess you don't know what my signature is from.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because **** this I'll just leave you kids here hanging in this kid's playroom~
إلى اللقاء~


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I guess you don't know what my signature is from.



Banned because I don't know what that's from.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because I don't know what that's from.



Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for not knowing.



Banned because i'm not all-knowing.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because i'm not all-knowing.



Banned for weird signatures.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for weird signatures.



Banned because their gifs...


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a downer.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for Mario


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being right, I guess.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for being a downer.



Banned because Super Mario Bros. Super Show.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Pasta Power.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned because Super Mario Bros. Super Show.



Banned for everything I can think of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned because Pasta Power.



Banned for sunglasses.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything I can think of.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for nit picking.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for Lucky Star


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for Lucky Star



Banned for Milotic.


----------



## Shadow516187 (Jan 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for Lucky Star



Banned for


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Shadow516187 said:


> Banned for nit picking.



Banned for everything.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for commenting since this morning like me


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned for commenting since this morning like me



Banned for edward.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Gasp~


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Gasp~



Banned for gasping.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

lol
Banned


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for no reason.



Banned for no reasoning.


----------



## Dork (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for no reasoning.



banned for spending so much time in the basement


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for blue candy u_u


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thats no reason.


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for Oranges.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because herro, cupcake~
where've you been? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for Oranges.



:/


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning someone.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for edgy avatar


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a Wii-U.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for having a Wii-U.



Banned because you've certainly... Done your homework... ō_?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for that funny face. :/


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for having super awesome Pok?mon, I ban thee. ban ban. D:


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

BANNED JUST BANNED BECAUSE I REALLY REALLY REALLY WANT TO BAN YOU!!! >:C
phew~


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 3, 2015)

Eeep! ;w; banned for aggression! D:


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for getting scared.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because why does the basement suddenly have 40+ views?? 0.0


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I don't know.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I don't know.



Banned because maybe because I'm here~ *flips hair sexily~*


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because maybe because I'm here~ *flips hair sexily~*



Banned because your avatar.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because your avatar.



Banned because my current avatar and every single one before it >>>>>>>> EVERYTHING~ 
*making sure not to forget the tilde*


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for~


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for~



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*won't even bother banning you*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not abusing this thread for its purpose.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Blu Rose said:


> Banned for not abusing this thread for its purpose.



banned because it's blu*e*~


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for pranking.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for pranking.



Banned because I *never *prank~


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not pranking.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because eyebrow tilde ?_?


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because eyebrow tilde ?_?



Banned for a new emote.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because eyebrow tilde ?_?



Banned because, Holy Cow, you're still up!


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because, Holy Cow, you're still up!



Banned for skipping Myst.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for a new emote.



Banned for being skipped.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because some reason there are 35 members viewing this thread right now (and they're probably going to go away right this second xD)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because some reason there are 35 members viewing this thread right now (and they're probably going to go away right this second xD)



Banned because you may never know.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because hello guests, you must of been expecting me *o*


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because some reason there are 35 members viewing this thread right now (and they're probably going to go away right this second xD)



Banned because hello.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I see more guests.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I see more guests.



Banned because Yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because Yeah, what's up with that?



Banned because it's weird.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for skipping Myst.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I didn't choose to be skipped... ;o;


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's weird.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for multitasking..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for multitasking..



Banned because you're closer friends to me than Myst now.


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you're closer friends to me than Myst now.



Banned because good?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good?



Banned for crying xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good?



Banned because it's not you and I on the endpoints with Disband being closer on one side. It's you and Disband being on the endpoints with me closer to him.


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for crying xD



Banned for lying. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it's not you and I on the endpoints with Disband being closer on one side. It's you and Disband being on the endpoints with me closer to him.



Banned because good to know, I guess. *shrug*


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for lying.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because, how am I lying?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because, how am I lying?



Banned because you may not know someone's real emotions.


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you may not know someone's real emotions.



Banned for supporting me. Thanks.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you may not know someone's real emotions.



Banned because I was guessing xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I was guessing xD



Banned for guessing.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for supporting me. Thanks.



Banned because I was just guessing :/


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I was just guessing :/



Banned because


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because



Banned for everything...


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for everything...



Banned for nothing.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for nothing.



Banned for Monokuma.


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for Monokuma.



Banned for staying up too late.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for doing the same.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for stealing my black hair dye... twice.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for being wrong, Four times! xD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

W-what!? What did I doooo? Aaaahhh! :O

Banned for accusing me of doing wrong.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not saying banned. I don't know :O


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for saying I didn't say banned because I did say you were banned!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is so adorable *o*
yummy~


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for saying banned and the getting banned by me, then actually banning me on this banning thread that should be banned! AHa!


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for saying I didn't say banned because I did say you was banned!



Banned because it's *were

Also banned for wanting black hair. 

My hair is black, brown, red, and golden blonde all at the same time~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for saying banned and the getting banned by me, then actually banning me on this banning thread that should be banned! AHa!



Banned because nope.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I thought you were sleeping :/


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja... also banned for being a cookie!


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I thought you were sleeping :/



Banned for banning Myst on this banning thread which was made for banning in the first place, you're banned again by me, Banned just Banned!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for correcting me! *silently corrects post* Thanks! Still banned, though.



Banned because, you're welcome!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for banning someone... Waaah, that's mean...


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I thought you were sleeping :/



Banned because not yet. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for banning someone... Waaah, that's mean...



Banned because I have awesome hair!


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because not yet. ;3



Banned for not banning RaimbovCherui and banned for quoting in this banning thread.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for spelling my name like that again!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because of mentioning the word banned so much~


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for not banning RaimbovCherui and banned for quoting in this banning thread.



Banned for posting so fast.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for spelling my name like that again!



do you wanna know why I banned you? *winks*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for posting so fast.



banned because too much blue


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> do you wanna know why I banned you? *winks*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for spirited away.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not stealing Sparro's fabulous black hair so I can steal it! GAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for not stealing Sparro's fabulous black hair so I can steal it! GAHAHAHAHA!



Banned because he gave me his hair.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

W-whaaaaat!? I had a well thought out plan to steal Sparro's hair... banned for stealing it before me!


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> W-whaaaaat!? I had a well thought out plan to steal Sparro's hair... banned for stealing it before me!



Banned for wanting Sparro's hair when it's on my head! xD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh yeah!? I-I'll just adapt the plan to you! For Sparro's haaaair! I'll steal that fabulous, magnificient, delicous hair... *drools* 
Ummm... *rips Sparro's hair off of your head* Yaaaay!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Oh yeah!? I-I'll just adapt the plan to you! For Sparro's haaaair! I'll steal that fabulous, magnificient, delicous hair... *drools*
> Ummm... *rips Sparro's hair off of your head* Yaaaay!



Banned because I don't care what you're blabbering about, you're just so cute omg *o*
can you by any chance become my slave? :'3


----------



## alesha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for trying to get a slave off the internet........
Everyone knows you can use your family!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because you seem like a good victim *prepares leash*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because u cant sit with me


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2015)

BANNED COZ I SAID


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because that was hot


----------



## Murray (Jan 3, 2015)

banned


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because you're over 50, grandpa~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because green feather


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because green feather



Banned because don't you dare call me a perv *is always watching you* >:C


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because perv


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned becuz it is my thing to call him a perv


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because no u cant sit with us


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned becuz yes I can


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because no u cant u no has green feather


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because aww.... :C


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because no u cant u no has green feather



Banned because your being exclusive


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because me and perv cookies are


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for toadette


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for Espeon


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for random stuff spoiler


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for ORAS flash mob




And also Lysandre is there


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for having 4 tickets


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for posting in this thread!


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because find some new reasons to ban! >;/


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because find some new reasons to ban! >;/



Banned for not adding me on 3DS.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for not adding me on 3DS.



Banned bc I haven't had a reason to. Tbh I haven't added most people in this thread


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc I haven't had a reason to. Tbh I haven't added most people in this thread



Banned for having no reason. :/


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned 4 having more posts than money hee haw


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned 4 having more posts than money hee haw



Banned for the same reason >.>


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because that isn't hard XD


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because true, it is soft.



Disband said:


> Banned for the same reason >.>



u dont know about my stacks


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because choco cake


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because some other kind of cake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because i love your avatar ;o


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i love your avatar ;o



Banned for loving Mother 3.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because why does it bother you?


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because why does it bother you?



Banned because it doesn't xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because you have 0 tickets


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## Myst (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for noticing that.



Banned because the 50+ guests in the basement are gone!


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the 50+ guests in the basement are gone!



Banned because chat is dead.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for joining in November 2014


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Banned for joining in November 2014



Banned for not joining in November.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for being a pyromaniac.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not having gravel..


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for whomp king


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because you edited


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for Pokemon.


----------



## keopii (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned cause your avi and sig kinda creep me out but at the same time I really like them and as such causes me internal conflict.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 3, 2015)

keopii said:


> Banned cause your avi and sig kinda creep me out but at the same time I really like them and as such causes me internal conflict.



Banned because welcome to the first day of the rest of your life forums!!


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because welcome to the first day of the rest of your life forums!!



Banned for making me laugh, Crazy Person Alert!


----------



## keopii (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for making me laugh, Crazy Person Alert!



banned because WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO you're all so friendly I'm so excited.


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

keopii said:


> banned because WHAT HAVE I GOTTEN MYSELF INTO you're all so friendly I'm so excited.



Banned for getting stuck in this forum for the rest of your life. BUAHAHAHA


----------



## keopii (Jan 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for getting stuck in this forum for the rest of your life. BUAHAHAHA



banned for making me admit I'm pretty okay with that


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for Bob Loblaw.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for puns.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for SSB4.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for being punny.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for SSB4.



Banned because ninja


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd by me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because ninjas


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because woah that was fast 0.0


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for getting scared.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because D;


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for ACNL and Neoseeker.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I made you laugh


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for grumpy.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for liking metal


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I hate Metal Music.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Meant metal materials, banned for not understanding


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I was clearing things up xD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because Edward is too gorgeous for you *0*


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 3, 2015)

banned for red eyes


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because this thread was started 10 years ago and we are still commenting on it lol


----------



## Aradai (Jan 3, 2015)

banned for longest necro ever


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for longest necro ever



Banned for wishyco.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 3, 2015)

banned for wishyco too


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for wishyco too



Banned because, how'd you know.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for 7,000+ posts


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for Dream.


----------



## Myst (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for Dream.



Banned for being awake.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> banned for wishyco too



Banned for not checking wishyco forum in a while~


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for being on almost every thread on here


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because i'm going to bed soon


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because Imshould too it is 1:15 AM


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for typo.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for correcting


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for being obvious and bye gtg


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because Bye.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned for being obvious and bye gtg



Banned because I think you got sniped? 



Disband said:


> Banned because Bye.


Banned because bye.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because hi


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because, Hello.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for being


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being



Banned because you'll say "WTF" in chat right after what I said.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because you'll say "WTF" in chat right after what I said.



Banned for an incorrect prediction.


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because watch this.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because you'll say "WTF" in chat right after what I said.



Banned, oops


----------



## Myst (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned, oops



Banned.


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned.



Banned because I give up.


----------



## Myst (Jan 4, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I give up.



Banned for giving up~


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

BANNED BC IM SLEEPING LMAO BYE


----------



## Myst (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> BANNED BC IM SLEEPING LMAO BYE



Banned for all caps.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

banned for blue font c:


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

BANNED FOR SMALL TEXT, OH AND I ALSO FORGOT, I GIVE UP.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because paranoid


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because paranoid



Banned for wanting to trade a villager for a controversial character (aka Tier One villager).


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because annoying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because your message is hidden for being on my ignore list.


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for not having yellow feather


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for having the yellow feather


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned for having the yellow feather



Banned for having the yellow candy and green feather.


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for no tbt items but enough tbt


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because *pulls back curtain*


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for curtain


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for having a mailbox


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because you should've banned her for displaying all the add-ons she got.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you should've banned her for displaying all the add-ons she got.



Banned because you have to wait your turn, Apple. Now if you get a chance to ban her you won't be able to say that with the same effect it would have had otherwise.


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Add ons? Banned because you should of told me what it meant before I posted this

- - - Post Merge - - -

For apple2012

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because you have to wait your turn, Apple. Now if you get a chance to ban her you won't be able to say that with the same effect it would have had otherwise.



Banned for joining on my least favourite month right now (February)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

alesha said:


> Add ons? Banned because you should of told me what it meant before I posted this
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because February is my birthday month.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because February is my birthday month.



Banned because dang.

I'm sleepy.


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry! 
Banned for having 371tbt bells!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because dang.
> 
> I'm sleepy.



Then go to bed.

Banned because pink mouse.


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for not banning me!


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

alesha said:


> Banned for not banning me!



Banned because don't worry I'll ban you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Then go to bed.
> 
> Banned because pink mouse.



Banned because it's noon and I have homework 

And excuse u that's Charlotte


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Then go to bed.
> 
> Banned because pink mouse.



Banned because the girls in your sig are too pretty.



alesha said:


> Banned for not banning me!



Banned because I only quote to avoid getting sniped.


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because....where's all the animal crossing gone?

- - - Post Merge - - -

For tokayseye

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the girls in your sig are too pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I only quote to avoid getting sniped.



Banned because....you copied my acnl lucky clover style!


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because I guess I can rest my eyes for a mi- *falls fast asleep*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

alesha said:


> Banned because....you copied my acnl lucky clover style!



Banned because Kaylee wears a clover because it's part of her fashion style, not about luck. She also doesn't like wearing make-up.

Also banned because wherever I am right now, internet connection is poor.


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for not knowing where you are


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm actually on the road right now. I'm in the countryside.


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for being on the road!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because today I won't be on much, I'm on the road for something u_u


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for being stationary.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because today I won't be on much, I'm on the road for something u_u



Banned for ninjatude


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because today I won't be on much, I'm on the road for something u_u



Banned for being on a road trip too.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being on a road trip too.



Banned because _what if you're in the same car_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because _what if you're in the same car_



Banned because we aren't. There's only one other person in my car (the driver).


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because I have to here this when I have to stay home everyday


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for joining in november


----------



## alesha (Jan 4, 2015)

November is my birthday month....
Banned for not joining In November


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Banned for banning me



Banned because well played LeilaChan! Well played.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because why thank you lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because I was being sarcastic.

Also, I'm not on the road anymore.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because I was sarcastic too


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because I accidentally fell asleep


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for falling asleep, like me.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for falling asleep what time is it where you are lol I fell asleep 13 hours ago at 1:00 AM where I was


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned for falling asleep what time is it where you are lol I fell asleep 13 hours ago at 1:00 AM where I was



I fell asleep for like a half hour from 12:30 to 1 PM 

I got up early and it may not have been the best decision considering when I've been going to bed lately XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I fell asleep for like a half hour from 12:30 to 1 PM
> 
> I got up early and it may not have been the best decision considering when I've been going to bed lately XD



I fell asleep at 3Am and woke up at 7Am..
I woke up too late and went to bed early.. :/


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because idk


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for not knowing...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for sig


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for 999.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because I've almost became nocturnal again

(the first time was when I stayed up all night and went to bed at like 3pm after school. I then woke up up 11pm and that day and the cycle continued for about 2 days. The second time, I've been on the border to nocturnalness for about a week, I would go to sleep at 3-5am and wake up at like 1pm >.<, I even have school tomorrow  so I needa fix this habit immediately)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because string cheese


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for that huge Signature with a typo in it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because string cheese



Banned for being a NINJA'D. xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE IT WAS AN INTENTIONAL TYPO


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> banned because I've almost became nocturnal again
> 
> (the first time was when I stayed up all night and went to bed at like 3pm after school. I then woke up up 11pm and that day and the cycle continued for about 2 days. The second time, I've been on the border to nocturnalness for about a week, I would go to sleep at 3-5am and wake up at like 1pm >.<, I even have school tomorrow  so I needa fix this habit immediately)



That second part is pretty much how my situation has been XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> BANNED BECAUSE IT WAS AN INTENTIONAL TYPO



Banned for intent to typo


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> BANNED BECAUSE IT WAS AN INTENTIONAL TYPO



Banned for bad grammar, check your Japanese.. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> That second part is pretty much how my situation has been XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for nothing!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because i wasn't ninjas it wasn't directed at someone


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because i wasn't ninjas it wasn't directed at someone



Banned for everything I can think of..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because you fail


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because you fail



Banned because you pass, congratulations


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because fanks


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you pass, congratulations



Banned for making me mad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because fanks



Banned for your spelling skills, i'm so jealous :O


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because i can spell usernames right at least.. and i spelled fanks on purpose


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because i can spell usernames right at least.. and i spelled fanks on purpose



Banned because I was joking that day xD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for spelling my name like... I forgot, but it's mean!


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for spelling my name like... I forgot, but it's mean!



Banned because i'm sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

RainbowCherry.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for- wait... you did it... Unbanned!
Banned for Disbanding stuff.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because it's Chinese, not Japanese. Also it's just random Chinese characters with different meanings, not really speakin the language itself, just a buncha characters....THEREFORE IT'S NOT GRAMMATICALLY INCORRECT. XD

(Also, If it was Japanese, it would most likely Kana, which is one of these letters:
あいうえお　　アイウエオ
かきくけこ　　カキクケコ
さしすせそ　　サシスセソ
まみむめも　　マミムメモ
たちつてと　　タチツテト
なにぬねの　　ナニヌネノ
らりるれろ　　ラりルレロ
や　ゆ　よ　　ヤ　ユ　ヨ
わ　　　を　　ワ　　　ヲ
ん　　　　　　ン


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for- wait... you did it... Unbanned!
> Banned for Disbanding stuff.



Banned for Garchomp. >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Banned because it's Chinese, not Japanese. Also it's just random Chinese characters with different meanings, not really speakin the language itself, just a buncha characters....THEREFORE IT'S NOT GRAMMATICALLY INCORRECT. XD
> 
> (If it was Japanese, it would have Kana, which is one of these letters:
> あいうえお　　アイウエオ
> ...



Banned for Chinese writing xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

omg the japanese look so cool in the italics quote thing

banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> omg the japanese look so cool in the italics quote thing
> 
> banned for getting ninja'd



Banned for everything, even for taking a break off of this forum xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because i was banned


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

banned because trololo


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for saying banned and for getting banned by me on this ban thread which is fun, you know, to ban people, makes you feel like you have power xD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 4, 2015)

banned becuase ily


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for creepin me out.. >.>


----------



## toxapex (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because I'll save you, thread! 

*performs CPR on thread*


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for everything!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Banned because, Hello.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because "Hello. And... Goodbye!" *fwoosh*


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for being Marry freakin Poppins. xD (Jokes)


----------



## Myst (Jan 5, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for being Marry freakin Poppins. xD (Jokes)



Banned for not understanding the reference~

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'll save you, thread!
> 
> *performs CPR on thread*



Banned because this thread will die more often if I quit posting here. ;D


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for Monokuma.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because is your avatar really Jack Skellington?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because it's actually this guy*...  


Spoiler: This Shy Guy*



http://www.mariowiki.com/images/thumb/a/a1/Shyguy_MP9.png/215px-Shyguy_MP9.png


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because it's actually this guy*...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This Shy Guy*
> ...



Banned because now when I see a shy guy, I think of Reindeer's inappropriate sig.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because what rating would you give Nightmare Before Christmas (scale from 1 to 10).


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because I would give it a 9.9/10 xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for not giving it a 10


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for winking at me


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for hypocrite


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for hating Milotic.. ;(


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because it's Opposite Day apparently ;(


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for loving Tododile.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for spelling Totodile wrong.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because Jambette *barf*


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because fffff I forgot xp
Stupid phone


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because laugh at my signature.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because cute.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because I just fixed it up.. xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because now change your avatar


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because what should it be?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because how about a pic of my beautiful toe nail? Jk


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for not having a signature... or an invisible one.


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because, is nintendo working for you online?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because the hell are you talking about??


----------



## D1tzy (Jan 5, 2015)

^ banned because of diva's lips


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

banned because south park


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for making *ME* save this awful thread xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

banned because quack


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for...


----------



## Sloom (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for duck


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for WOOOOOOO



Disband said:


> Banned for making *ME* save this awful thread xD



HOW DARE YOU


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

banned because poop


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because pee


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

banned because fart


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because lick


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because cowlick idk


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for crazy test run


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for random stuff


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for town info


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because you deserve a permanent ban and some spanking


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for being too cool for school


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because Evee is not a villager.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for Kaylee


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for Kaylee



Banned because I wish for a real girl like Kaylee.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because you deserve that kind of girl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 5, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you deserve that kind of girl



Banned because thanks.

Also, did you know that if you call Kaylee fat, she'll hit you with her ponytail? She's not sensitive when people make fun of her looks. She hits with her ponytail because she knows that calling people fat is wrong.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because i wanna see your pic


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because i wanna see your pic



Banned because yeaaahhh, I agree @Apple2012 xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because what's happening? why is it so quiet today??


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because what's happening? why is it so quiet today??



Banned because for me, today is a school day so I can't be on as much ;(


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because all of us had school.


----------



## coolzombie (Jan 5, 2015)

banned because i only got two hours of sleep because of the school day


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

coolzombie said:


> banned because i only got two hours of sleep because of the school day



Banned because I had only 4 hours and that's all I need xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because you sleep at 12am?


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because I went to bed at 2 Am, it's actually hard to get used to that xD (I'm used to 4-5 AM instead...)


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for ducky


----------



## Rasha (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because for some weird reason I feel like you don't like me


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because for some weird reason I feel like you don't like me



I like you well enough, but I don't really know you that well  

At the very least I don't DISlike you  

...And uh... Banned for not being disliked?? XD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because banned


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because of banning


----------



## toxapex (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for Elmer


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for Elmer

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for Elmer



sniper


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned because if espeon


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Banned for signature.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because half-submerged camera


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for noticing that, also Pod is crying on chat, he said all alone xD (jokes)


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned bc 4 more posts until you have a palindrome post count


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

What?

banned for making me say what.


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for not knowing what a palindrome is


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for not knowing what a palindrome is



Banned because ohh, I thought it was a user here..
I didn't know he meant that.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I missed the palindrome post count


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for band


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Dis.


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for good taste in villagers

ugh ninja banned for posting here constantly


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because, thank you.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd(?)

Banned for ninja-ing me, f***


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because HAHA! XD


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for banning others for banning you


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Elmer.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for being a duck


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Banned for being a duck



Banned because PIGGY


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because PIGGY



Banned because that just... seems mean xD


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned cuz life dude its hard


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Banned cuz life dude its hard



Huh?
Banned because, I quit.


----------



## Myst (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Huh?
> Banned because, I quit.



Banned for quitting.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for not.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you owe Brad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because i wanna see your pic



Banned because it's already posted.

Also, I don't get why attachments don't display any picture when attached to a vBulletin site.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because i'm feeling extremely creative tonight xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because cool.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because cool.



Banned for joining in the exact same month as Chibi.Hoshi joined.


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because now I know what you look like


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned because now I know what you look like



Banned because yeah.


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for abuse of banning privileges


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because i'm bored.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned for abuse of banning privileges



Banned because you joined TBT on the day my second casino trip began.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Casino.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because of casino.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for same thing.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because of reasons


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because of course.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because existasnce


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because, Hello.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Chinese characters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because, Hello.



banned for sniping me


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because yes! xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

bANNED BECAUSE NO


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I agree with you on sniping others.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because always state a reason before you ban.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Jenny and Penny.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because psh. I'm too fabulous for reasons~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for Jenny and Penny.



Banned because...I really don't know...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for Jenny and Penny.



Banned because which one is prettier?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because, I guess Penny?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you don't have a Wii U, why on earth do you not have a Wii U??


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because i've had a Wii-U for months now, after I bought it, I wasn't that interested xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because sheesh you must regret it >.>
I mean you sold it, didn't you?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because it was on sale for 100 USD Dollars (Brand New, Not from Black Friday also).. xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because so you have it now or not??


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because the orange fruit


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because only cake bwahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I don't know you.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because GOOD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for having a fair patch


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you're being greedy. You know, for eating 3 whole cakes


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because of illegal use of Gyroids >:l


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because my brother chose it, not me


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because your brother chose your picture


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I can't choose


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for not choosing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because pixel unicorn.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

banned because i only see u in the basement


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because, Yo.


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for greeting someone and then banning them


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for zane


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Dancing.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because thanking Murray.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for the funny signature spoiler.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because thanks


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you're welcome xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I have nothing to say xD


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Neoseeker. >.>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I like your compliment on my pic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for Neoseeker. >.>



Banned for sniping.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for getting sniped.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for too many scarves.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got ninja'd!


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because, huh?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

(look in her sig all the characters are wearing scarves)

banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> banned because i only see u in the basement



Banned because I'm everywhere on this site.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Bcat said:


> (look in her sig all the characters are wearing scarves)
> 
> banned for ninjaing me.



Banned because I see now xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm everywhere on this site.



Banned because, Hello.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm here, bi*ches~


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because too many green collectibles.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I disagree


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you can't ban me for banning you because you're already banned, Disbanned...


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for calling me Disbanded xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

banned because wrong! XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Cookies, I need them! XD


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Raikou


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for dancing signature.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because dancing Archie is swaggy


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for removing the other people


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm sowwy


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because it's "sorry" xD


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I got the others back


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for promoting stereotypical gyroids as simple 2D TBT icons, used only for representing emotions and not promoting their greater skill and talent.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

LeilaChan said:


> Banned because I got the others back



Banned because yes xD


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because dancing video game characters said so


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because, oh.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because raikou looks awesome in you signature


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because thank you xD


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you're welcome


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for making Archie dance alone... (Jokes xD)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because oh god the cheese again XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Jigglypuff.


----------



## tealseer (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for Jigglypuff.



Banned because your icon is creepy (in a good way)


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for saying "In a good way" xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

banned because cheddar crackers


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because my internet died for a while and why oh why


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

banned because mozzarella cheesors


----------



## Bcat (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for joining on my besties' birthday.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because my internet died for a while and why oh why



Banned because haha XD


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for intense sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you ain't tokay.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for intense sig



Banned because yeah, same goes to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you ain't tokay.



banneed cousin 30 minutes, i'll ban you again.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you ain't tokay.



You know what else isn't "tOKAY"? _That pun._ That is the ONE pun that I legit cannot stand I swear to God if I hear that ONE MORE TIME...

Banned
for
that
pun

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because yeah, same goes to you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc that isn't the cousin thread person


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> You know what else isn't "tOKAY"? _That pun._ That is the ONE pun that I legit cannot stand I swear to God if I hear that ONE MORE TIME...
> 
> Banned
> for
> ...



Banned because, okaay...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> You know what else isn't "tOKAY"? _That pun._ That is the ONE pun that I legit cannot stand I swear to God if I hear that ONE MORE TIME...
> 
> Banned
> for
> ...



Banned for being annoyed. How about m'kay? Is that better? (Yes, I'm still laughing at your post)


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being annoyed. How about m'kay? Is that better? (Yes, I'm still laughing at your post)



Banned for laughing at his post, you'll laugh at mine soon though xD


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for laughing at his post, you'll laugh at mine soon though xD



Banned for being an m'kay guy


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for that sig


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for that sig



Banned because... which one?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being an m'kay guy



Banned because thank you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you ain't m'kay.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because you are not okay.*

ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for making me cry..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you are not okay.*



Banned because wanna pear collectible?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for offering something, and skipping me.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because wanna pear collectible?



Banned because I don't.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for garnet

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because I don't.



sniped


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for pokemon signatures.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for garnet



Banned for being double-sniped.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being double-sniped.



Banned because I know ;c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for pokemon signatures.



Banned because I've only had one pokemon signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I know ;c



Banned because quoting will help you in case you kept getting sniped.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Apple said:


> Banned because quoting will help you in case you kept getting sniped.



Banned because Quoting will always help others..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Disney said:
			
		

> Banned because Quoting will always help others..



Banned for calling me a master sniper.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Name Changer (Get it? Name instead of Game? xD said:


> Banned for calling me a master sniper.



 Banned because you'll laugh when you see this xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because you'll laugh when you see this xD



How about we create a forum game about this?


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

I have an idea! said:


> How about we create a forum game about this?



Banned because good idea, I guess, I don't know xD


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> How about we create a forum game about this?



Banned bc you lied about hiding your garnet

Also for saying "snipe" instead of "ninja" and getting other people to say it

like srsly

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because good idea, I guess, I don't know xD



Diss-banned


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc you lied about hiding your garnet
> 
> Also for saying "snipe" instead of "ninja" and getting other people to say it
> 
> ...



Banned because two can play that game xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because two can play that game xD



Banned for playing the game


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for playing the game



Banned for winking at me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for being a hippocrite.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for being correct.



Banned because you lost the game.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you lost the game.



...

SH**

I uh 

I mean um banned for doing that horrible thing


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> ...
> 
> SH**
> 
> ...



Banned because what?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 6, 2015)

banned because its hot outside


----------



## Zane (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because NOT ITS NOT WHERE DO U LIVE
.. oh yeah


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because haha xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for Raikou and Jolteon


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for trapping an Espeon in your signature.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for trapping an Espeon in your signature.



Banned because I agree, you should give me the black hair dye.


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

you're just flat out banned


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

banned for cats.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> you're just flat out banned



You're just bulky in banned


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

用：絵r版絵dべカウセ
my　f梨園dsなめいsmc権あ

banned for speaking american african


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for what?


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

banned because you're too americanses


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because i'm Austrian


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because do you live in Austria, then?


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because do you live in Austria, then?



I know where he lives


----------



## toxapex (Jan 6, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> I know where he lives



Banned for not banning someone

...And for being a creep


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned for knowing, know one will ever know though.. >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for not banning someone
> 
> ...And for being a creep



Banned for ignoring me VM :/


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for knowing, know one will ever know though.. >.>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


banned for not sending me a vm


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I don't know.


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I don't know.



banned because wot that mean


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I know.


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I know.



banned because senpai


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Banned because I am sempai.


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

banned because you not good enough for the title senpai


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because BUAHAHA! xD


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

****** said:


> Banned because BUAHAHA! xD



banned because you changed you're name?


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because Senpai, notice me.



Banned for no.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because GaMERCaT and Izzy Reincarnated will make good friends.


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because GaMERCaT and Izzy Reincarnated will make good friends.



Banned because I actually think this is a perfect idea, I agree.


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I actually think this is a perfect idea, I agree.



banned because I don't know who Izzy is


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because, are you on chat? >.>


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because, are you on chat? >.>



banned because which chat?


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because which chat?



Banned because I forgot, the Wishyco chat.


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I forgot, the Wishyco chat.



banned because I can't even myst blocked me for no reason


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because I can't even myst blocked me for no reason



Banned because, oh.


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because, oh.



banned because yeah


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Try to log in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> banned because yeah



Banned for everything,


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

Disband said:


> Try to log in.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


banned because I already tried I pmmed her about it and then she brings up something how people thought I was trolling then I should apologize to them for offending them when I didn't do anything


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because I already tried I pmmed her about it and then she brings up something how people thought I was trolling then I should apologize to them for offending them when I didn't do anything



Banned because oh, again.


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because oh, again.



banned because I sent you a pm on the wishyco forum


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because I sent you a pm on the wishyco forum



Banned because, let me refresh.


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because, let me refresh.


banned because lets finish this convo in vm


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because, good night.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because you're finally not online :.)


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because I tricked ya! xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because WHYY


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned cousin 10 minutes, I might go to bed >.>


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because you wrote 'cousin' instead of because in


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because that was a very punny pun.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because how not funny


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because this ban thread is too old..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because you're too old


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because I guess you don't know my age then, huh? XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because your 12 and I'm going now bye Cx


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for being wrong, and Bye xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because hi


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because Hello.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for spamming.


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because Good Night, see ya later! XD


----------



## elliebeebee (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for uh....joining in 2010!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for joining yesterday


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

elliebeebee said:


> Banned for uh....joining in 2010!



Banned because your username looks like "ellabella"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Banned for joining yesterday



Banned for being the best newbie of 2014.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because i thought you were quoting me because elliebeebee does look like ellabella OMG :,D


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i thought you were quoting me because elliebeebee does look like ellabella OMG :,D



Banned for hello, again xD


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for being too active on TBT


----------



## Disband (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because it's not that much... >.<


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because Senpai will never notice me ; ~ ;


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Band because you avatar hair is chocolate.


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because Tomoyo lol


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because it's Stitches


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because you are buying villager pics lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because brie cheese bruh


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is white!


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because I ran out of reasons to ban


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because I just want to ban~


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because it's a free country


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for our love for banning <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because stinking bishop


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because anime


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because big top


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because 4k bells


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because you have Tia


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because you have Merengue and Diana


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because ermmm... jealousy is not good


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Darn it Thats  a good reason lol

Banned because you got a good ban


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because 182 bells


----------



## tealseer (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because idk what anime that is lol


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because Stitches is bae


----------



## Irarina (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because you look sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because neon genesis evangelion


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because you are a ghost.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because you have no picture


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2015)

banned because cheddar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because I like to gross TBTers out by talking about eating roaches.


----------



## alesha (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because. ?..your so cute your blinding me!!!


----------



## toxapex (Jan 7, 2015)

Banend fro caek

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like to gross TBTers out by talking about eating roaches.



...





































What


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for having a super long space.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for containing fruit in username


----------



## toxapex (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for Archie clone dancin' alone


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because your NNID hints that you're a girl like Myst.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for having more and better collectibles than me >.>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned because you aren't sexy enough.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for floating collectibles


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 7, 2015)

banned for pink feather xC


----------



## toxapex (Jan 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your NNID hints that you're a girl like Myst.



Banned because I'm a guy, and basically all of your avatar and sig hints at you being a girl. e_e


----------



## nard (Jan 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your NNID hints that you're a girl like Myst.



or it's his last name y'know

banned for drinking at termina cafe


----------



## toxapex (Jan 7, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> or it's his last name y'know
> 
> banned for drinking at termina cafe



Omg you so get me

Banned because I haven't  



_*Yet.*_


----------



## Myst (Jan 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your NNID hints that you're a girl like Myst.



Banned for mentioning me. ;3


----------



## Goth (Jan 7, 2015)

banned for splurging


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for gaming


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for that igloo


----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for that chibi site thing I saw one time


----------



## Myst (Jan 8, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for that chibi site thing I saw one time



Banned because your thread owning tags are gone.


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

banned for banning me


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because you are wearing a crown.


----------



## Myst (Jan 8, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Banned because you are wearing a crown.



Banned because hi there.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 8, 2015)

banned because hiii myst


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because hi.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because hi.



Banned because, Hello.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is cool.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Banned because your avatar is cool.



Banned because I haven't seen you on this thread before. Hello!


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I haven't seen you on this thread before. Hello!



Banned for sticking your tongue out, that's not civilized...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for sticking your tongue out, that's not civilized...



BANNED


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> BANNED



Banned for disobedience.... Tsk tsk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for being senpai


----------



## queertactics (Jan 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being senpai



banned for being too kawaii desu ni, dattebayo


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because hello everyone ^_^


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for Wolfgang..


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because of the new signature.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for noticing.


 Banned because I have seen you for awhile now ^_^


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because, Hello.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because hello too~


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for those awful tildes >.>


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because lets~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for making me cry.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because I feel satisfied.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for hurting Senpai's feelings.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know senpai has feeling.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because I don't, I might be Sociopathic >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because does Senpai notice? <.<


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for espeon.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for using the same reasons to ban me xD


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for Milotic and Upright Pianos.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for using Pokemons


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for Raikou.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for Milotic and Upright Pianos.



Banned for looking at my threads xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Banned for using Pokemons



Banned because Espeon is cool ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for Raikou.



ugh sniped


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because Latias is cooler.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for looking at my threads xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I actually like Upright Pianos (My Favourite), I didn't see your thread xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irarina said:


> Banned because Latias is cooler.



Banned for Latios.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because red is cooler colour.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Irarina said:


> Banned because red is cooler colour.



Banned because I can't think of my favourite colour right now..


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because oh, I thought you looked at my threads because I had a thread wanting to buy an upright piano in NL.


Latias is better


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because have you found the piano?


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because oh, I thought you looked at my threads because I had a thread wanting to buy an upright piano in NL.
> 
> 
> Latias is better



Banned because I can get you one, if you want.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I can get you one, if you want.





Irarina said:


> Banned because have you found the piano?



Banned because I already have it, ahaha.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because you found it.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because yeah.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because cool


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2015)

banned for having a number of tickets which can no longer be spent


----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2015)

matt said:


> banned for having a number of tickets which can no longer be spent



Banned because collectibles are lame, I collect unspendable tickets for my thrills.


----------



## Myst (Jan 8, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because collectibles are lame, I collect unspendable tickets for my thrills.



Banned for thrills.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because yo.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because cheesecake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because *eats posts*

Ewww! It tastes like a hologram.


----------



## Myst (Jan 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because *eats posts*
> 
> Ewww! It tastes like a hologram.



Banned for eating a post.


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for not eating a post


----------



## toxapex (Jan 8, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for not eating a post



Dosbond banned


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for saying dosbond


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for balloon collectable


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 8, 2015)

banned because pear


----------



## Disband (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because, come back thread!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for being an abysswalker.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned for grass pattern.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because you have a balloon.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 8, 2015)

Banned because it's been awhile since I've seen you o‿o


----------



## toxapex (Jan 9, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because it's been awhile since I've seen you o‿o



Banned because same


----------



## Goth (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because horse


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

banned for obeying signature guidelines


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned for not obeying that rule (I guess, since you mentioned it)


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

banned for being wrong


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because it's morning here.


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because it's 2 Am, maybe.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because holla~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because feather


----------



## Disband (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because feather >.>


----------



## Myst (Jan 9, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because feather >.>



Banned for constantly changing your avatar and signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because crackers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because what happened to the cheese (and why are you off invisible mode)?


----------



## Myst (Jan 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Banned because crackers



Banned because cheese AND crackers. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what happened to the cheese (and why are you off invisible mode)?



Banned because I forgot to hit post and got ninja'd. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because string cheese


----------



## Myst (Jan 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because string cheese



Banned because cheese stick.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because port salut


----------



## Myst (Jan 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because port salut



Banned because January.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because it's not cheese day it's on the 20th


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because my future self told me Cheese Day didn't happen on the 20th.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because limburger cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because Bisou's chibis are pretty.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who that is.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because your signature picture looks like feathers, which you have three of


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because I like to talk about chibis (making a reference to Ahri's chibi two to three months ago).


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because  havarti cheese


----------



## WeTheChamp (Jan 9, 2015)

^ Should be *BANNED* because he has more bells then  me *LOL*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2015)

banned because LOL


----------



## toxapex (Jan 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because LOL



Banned because SAME


----------



## Myst (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired. >.<


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

WAKE UP ur banned


----------



## Myst (Jan 9, 2015)

Zane said:


> WAKE UP ur banned



Banned for waking me up. lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because you have a few more till 10k posts ;P


----------



## Rasha (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned because you have a few more till 5k posts ;P


----------



## toxapex (Jan 9, 2015)

Banned bc King Porky was displeased, probably.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 10, 2015)

banned for having supa cool icon/sig. too cool for this forum. 8)


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Isabella said:


> banned for having supa cool icon/sig. too cool for this forum. 8)



Banned for also being quite cool


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2015)

banned for giving a compliment


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for tiny pixels


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for tiny pixels



Banned because big things come in small packages.


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for chat.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for chat.



Banned for idle chit


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because yeaahahhh


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because you got like 3000 posts more than when i was on here last
woah


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because yeahh....


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for Greninja.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because this fanfic has a great name.
But then again my fanfics are named "hella" and "we gonna get funky"


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because why are there Purple Names here?


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because... good question.

Are they using invisible?


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because, is my name Purple?


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope; you aren't showing up on the active member thing


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because, oh.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because apparently Scarecrows vomit hay.

...and I have emetophobia. Which is the fear of vomit :/


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for fearing vomit, when I hate all germs.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because Pierre the Wandering Scarecrow took a scarecrow down to his lair and 

...you can figure the rest out right?

I don't feel comfortable stating it :3c


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for Signature change, we have to find something out about those purple names >,>


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because I think I know what it is!!!


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because hm?


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because maybe they won a contest?


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because, Maybe.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because I have to read 4 chapters before I get to the good stuff of this fanfic :<

And by good stuff I mean um

um..


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for Super Smasher Brothers,


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2015)

omg banned for corrupting ur young mind with inappropriate content

banned for ninjaing me for the 500th time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for being sniped.


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because hahaha! xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for not getting sniped.


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for not getting sniped.



Banned because Ugh..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for not getting sniped.



Banned because look what Chibi.Hoshi just drew.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because you still are making blog entries


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 10, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because you still are making blog entries



Banned because that is not going to stop.


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that is not going to stop.



Banned because why are there purple names? :O


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that is not going to stop.



Banned for not stopping.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned ebcause will it stop when I stop reading nsfw fanfics? I.E. never?

Banned because you sniper, you


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because why are there purple names? :O




Banned because there are purple names?! :O

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> Banned ebcause will it stop when I stop reading nsfw fanfics? I.E. never?
> 
> Banned because you sniper, you



Banned because you sniper, you! Lol


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because there are purple names?! :O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because look at the members online >.>


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because you dream without sleeping

Banned because you sniped me


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because look at the members online >.>



Banned because okay.


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because the purple names are the people who placed top 3 in a contest case closed


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned for not sleeping.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned because the purple names are the people who placed top 3 in a contest case closed



Banned for explaining.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because I was right B)


----------



## Zane (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for having Godoka in your sig


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because the Scarecrow just got a thing in a fanfic I'm reading...

Yeah.click where it says scarecrow tbh


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because no.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because that's good


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because I know.
Btw, i'm senpai >.>


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because ummmmm are you Steven Stone? Are you Kevin? no, you arent :3c


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because i'm the Abysswalker 
I outclass them..


----------



## alesha (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because I see you everywhere


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because good..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because 4 feathers


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because 4 cakes


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because I had a dream about Kaworu and Shinji o:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because 10


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because mustache


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because white hair in your signature


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because white hair in your signature



Banned because Meduka Meguka


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for username change


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because pokemon


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for odd Disband quotes


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for *odd Disband* quotes



Whaaat?
Banned for talking about me


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for being disbanned


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Banned for being disbanned



Banned for beards.


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for beards.



Banned for having a sig that looks too big imo.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Er... that wasn't supposed to rhyme... >.<


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned for rhyming.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because espeon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because jun


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because jun



Banned because I got post #30,000.


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I got post #30,000.



Banned because congrats!


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because congrats!



Banned because ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff I missed page 3000... -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait nvm

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I got post #30,000.



Banned because that's... 

sigh...


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because you're tOkay B)


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because you're tOkay B)



Banned because of that disgusting pun


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned becuz Gold is awesome


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because Lucario gijinka


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because Lucario gijinka



Banned bc Mami is cool but Charlotte is best character obvs


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because what about Nagisa ;w;


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because what about Nagisa ;w;



Banned because I like Charlotte's simple face more than the demonic face Nagisa has as Bebe XD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned becuz Red 0w0 fangirling


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because of that disgusting pun



Banned because I learned my lesson about that pun.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned becuz Red 0w0 fangirling



Banned because lol glad you like it


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because nah man red


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 10, 2015)

banned for your cute madoka sig.


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> banned for your cute madoka sig.



Banned because hi cutie!


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because Junko Enoshima is best ok


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because Junko Enoshima is best ok



Banned because yes!


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because... idk despair


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because... idk despair



Banned because 183 bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because 4457 bells


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because 666


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because 666 hail meth smoke satan


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 10, 2015)

banned because Mrs. Puff <3


----------



## toxapex (Jan 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because Mrs. Puff <3



Banned because that reminds me I still haven't gotten my license... -_-


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because you don't need a license to drive a sandwich.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 11, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because you don't need a license to drive a sandwich.



Banned because all bubble-blowing babies will be beaten senseless by every able-bodied patron in the bar.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because now that we're men, we've got facial hair!


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for 183 bells.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because why would you give a scarecrow a...


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for Vlinny.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you might beat Jeremy one day in most posts.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I don't know, 24K is pretty high..


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you can do it B)


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because more B)


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because more B)



Banned because hello!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> Banned because you can do it B)



Banned because thank you..


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because idk you're breathing


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because I can beat disband in post count if I feel like it


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because i'll stop breathing.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because challenge accepted


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because yup, I got ninja'd...


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because I can post more than you


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you have more collectibles than disband


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned because I can post more than you



Banned for Okay.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because you don't understand my power


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I don't know.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I don't know.



banned because I am not human


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a human.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being an animal?


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for being an animal?



Banned for being wrong..


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for being wrong..



banned because I am a goddess


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for being normal


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for Abyss.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because monochrome.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Banned because monochrome.



Banned because Yeah.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because Yeah.



Yeah, banned.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because how can a Scarecrow do the thing???

???


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because overdose


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because this Scarecrow has a castle and all he does is walk around and he's never had the time to work magic if you know what i mean


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having four cakes.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having a chocolate cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because see anything different?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because not really.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because see anything different?



Banned because oh wait now I see it.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because is that Dia in your avatar?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because not really.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what's different?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because is that Dia in your avatar?



Banned because yes, it is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what's different?



Banned because no avatar


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Diaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because no avatar



Banned because I just fixed it.

@Puffy: Banned for yelling a name of an avatar.


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for Jenny and Oliver huhu


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned for Jenny and Oliver huhu



Banned because the Jenny in my sig is named after the girl in my avatar.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because is that why you named her Jenny?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because is that why you named her Jenny?



Banned because yes. I named one of my characters "Jenny" because at the time I made StarFall, I was a huge O&C fan.

Also banned for PMing someone (I saw your profile).


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for looking at my profile >.>




lol I'm kidding


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for looking at my profile >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because the Jenny in StarFall isn't completely based after Jenny from O&C.


----------



## alesha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for changing avatar; your old one was better!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

alesha said:


> Banned for changing avatar; your old one was better!



Banned because it was to celebrate that I have 200 images on my iPhone (yeah, I don't use my iPhone very much).


----------



## alesha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for changing avatar; your old one was better!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

alesha said:


> Banned for changing avatar; your old one was better!!



Banned because you already banned me for that.


----------



## alesha (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it was to celebrate that I have 200 images on my iPhone (yeah, I don't use my iPhone very much).



Banned for green balloon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you already banned me for that.



I accidently postee twice


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for posting twice


----------



## alesha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for TOOcute!


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

alesha said:


> Banned for TOOcute!



Banned for online status.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you're almost there!! :O


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you're almost there!! :O



Banned because hm?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hm?



Banned because rofl I actually clicked on posts to transfer! I feel stupid now XD


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because rofl I actually clicked on posts to transfer! I feel stupid now XD



Banned because what? XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because, Hello.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because wot


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because I'm not an angel at all


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because okay.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because dreams don't help me


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because oh..


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because your duck sig was better


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned because your duck sig was better



Banned because I still have it xD
I make my signatures.. >.<


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because ducks are sexy~
and fabulous


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because i'll just keep my signature or make a new one xD


----------



## toxapex (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned just 'cause


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

BannedbecauseYo!


----------



## nard (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using Gyroid emotes. 


the old ones were better


----------



## toxapex (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I wanted to ban the person above you >:C


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having only two fair collectibles.


----------



## nard (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having birthstones. ( Those aren't all your birth months. )

im trash


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for being a fuzzy


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for the truth

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> banned for being a fuzzy



Banned because ninja'd


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because ninja


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I like fuzzy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you're more of a furry than a fuzzy.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for furry cat


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for being insecure


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for furry cat



Banned because is it Oliver?


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because is it Oliver?



Banned for changing your Title and Avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it was the time to do so.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it was the time to do so.



Banned because blue user title.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because blue user title.



Banned because I might have taken over this thread xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I might have taken over this thread xD



Banned because long live the king!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm EVERYTHING


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because long live the king!



Banned for calling me a king, I would rather be a knight or something


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

wait what happened here?? >.>
guess I should ban myself XD


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> wait what happened here?? >.>
> guess I should ban myself XD



Banned for getting confused.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I might have taken over this thread xD



Banned because good for you~ 
I don't really care so...


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good for you~
> I don't really care so...



Banned for not caring :<


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for not caring :<



Banned for being sad. haha


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for laughing :<


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for laughing :<



Banned for not laughing. ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not laughing. ;D



Banned because I am still critical of short skirts in anime.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I am still critical of short skirts in anime.



Banned for bringing that up as if you want me to convince you otherwise.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I am still critical of short skirts in anime.



Banned for having a December Birthstone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for bringing that up as if you want me to convince you otherwise.



Banned because, Hello.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for bringing that up as if you want me to convince you otherwise.



Banned because you are now cursed. Everytime you talk to me, I will only talk about PMMM to you.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for having a December Birthstone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because "Hello. And... goodbye."


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for almost 10k posts


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you are now cursed. Everytime you talk to me, I will only talk about PMMM to you.



Banned because why am I cursed, hm? Besides, I'm over PMMM. I'm more into Dangan Ronpa right now until I find my next thing.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for skipping me :<


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'll get ninja'd anyway


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for skipping me :<



Banned for being skipped.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I'll get ninja'd anyway



Banned because the reverse happened...


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being skipped.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for haha...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why am I cursed, hm? Besides, I'm over PMMM. I'm more into Dangan Ronpa right now until I find my next thing.



Banned because curse dispelled.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for 4 birthstones


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for intensity


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for haha...



Banned for laughing now! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because curse dispelled.



Banned because thank you.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for laughing now! XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for making me laugh :<


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for abysses


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because so much ninja. omfg.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because yeah...


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned 4 swords oo


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because finally no one's here


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because yeah...



Banned because only one item.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because only one item.



Banned for no items...


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for no items...



Banned for being wrong. I have one but it's not on display. Can you guess what it is? :3


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for no collectable


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for too many posters here


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because is my Collectible rare? :3


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because not yet


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because not yet



Banned because oh.. :<


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I love foxes, in fact I wish I was a fox


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because oh.. :<



Banned because you're overusing the " :< " emote today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I love foxes, in fact I wish I was a fox



Banned because get on chat. People are on rn. ;D


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because :<


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're overusing the " :< " emote today.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned because sorry :<


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> banned because sorry :<



Banned for being sorry.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> banned because sorry :<



Banned for apologizing... You didn't have to...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because six people dominate this thread:

Myst
Disband
R-Cookies
tokayseye
Vizionari
Apple2012


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because six people dominate this thread:
> 
> Myst
> Disband
> ...



Banned because I own it. Jokes xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because six people dominate this thread:
> 
> Myst
> Disband
> ...



Banned because thanks for putting me at the top of that list. ;D


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks for putting me at the top of that list. ;D



Banned because i'm second


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm second



Banned because good. haha


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good. haha



Banned for haha! xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because who cares about threads, I own the internet


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because who cares about threads, I own the internet



Banned because your presence sure is widespread. ;3


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your presence sure is widespread. ;3



Banned because i'm thinking about something :/


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because everyone will miss me when I'm gone~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because everyone will miss me when I'm gone~



Banned because not me.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because yoooo


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because everyone will miss me when I'm gone~



Banned for quoting a song.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because yoooo



Banned because hi!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because hello!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I love pink and boobies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because hello!



Banned for having five collectibles.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because balloons


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being sorry.



Banned because I have more posts than you now.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for dreaming


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for ninja'ing me. Also banned for being a cat.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because who cares


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it's gonna kill us all.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because who cares



Banned because you and I are the opposite when it comes to gender. You are a girl with a boy mayor. I am a boy with a girl mayor.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for girl mayor ooweeoo


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you must be 12


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because me? 
lmao I can't get angry at u


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for being a ninja.


banned because says mr ninja


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because of ninja


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Knows when people get ninja'd, being a psychic Espeon, so you're banned for not letting people know.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because please marry me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because please marry me



Banned because I don't love you.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for wanting to marry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't love you.



Banned because ninja'd again.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for wanting to marry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you always get sniped easily.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I don't want to marry Apple2012 I want RainbowCherry


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I don't want to marry Apple2012 I want RainbowCherry



Banned for wanting RainbowCherry


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for being sad


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because wut?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because wut?



Banned for misspelling. Wut is spelled w-h-a-t.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because picky, picky.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you didn't win a green pinwheel.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you didn't win a green pinwheel.



Banned because your avatar looks like someone about to throw up.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for telling me that u.u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because your avatar looks like someone about to throw up.



Banned because you made me notice that, heh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your avatar looks like someone about to throw up.



Banned because she's not throwing up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for telling me that u.u
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because you made me notice that, heh



I skipped you because I'm lifting your ban for being one of my best friends.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because give me a reason not to ban you


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because give me a reason not to ban you



Banned because new avatar and signature.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for dreaming


----------



## toxapex (Jan 11, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> banned for dreaming



Banned for collectibles


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because you didn't change it >.>


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> banned because you didn't change it >.>



Banned because you're a foxy~


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> banned because you didn't change it >.>



Banned because I was eating lunch and I don't know what to change it to.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I was eating lunch and I don't know what to change it to.



Banned for skipping Mystery2013.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for skipping Mystery2013.



Banned for calling me that still.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you forgot your flower mister know it all >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for calling me that still.



Banned because you finally ninja'd me :'3


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you forgot your flower mister know it all >.>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yay!


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for mod abuse


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for constantly harassing mods (I saw your messages on every mod and admins' profiles.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for constantly harassing mods (I saw your messages on every mod and admins' profiles.



Banned for being correct but also hypocritical


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being correct but also hypocritical



Banned for 'random stuff'.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because mice and oranges.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for no collectibles



Oh, I've got collectibles 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because mice and oranges.



Banned because cats and ores


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for being yourself


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because... I have no idea


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because... I have no idea



Banned for no signature.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because too late for that ban reason


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for skull


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not challenging me again.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not challenging me again.



Banned for wanting to be challenged.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for winter wishy ball


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being an Espeon.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for _not_ being an Espeon.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I WANT YOUR PINWHEEL AND PINK FEATHER </3


----------



## Zane (Jan 11, 2015)

banned for coveting


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

banned because you made me look Cx


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you made me look Cx



Banned because Vizionari doesn't want people to talk to her about getting her collectibles.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Vizionari doesn't want people to talk to her about getting her collectibles.



banned because you know all the dates of forever ;o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you know all the dates of forever ;o



Banned because test me on my profile again. This time, pick a past date.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Vizionari doesn't want people to talk to her about getting her collectibles.



Banned because you don't know how many PM's I got about my collectibles ;(

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you know all the dates of forever ;o



Banned because if I had more tickets I would have gotten you a pink feather from the restock ;c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because if I had more tickets I would have gotten you a pink feather from the restock ;c



banned because its okay, i understand D.: <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Ella the mayor doesn't look like your chibi.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Ella the mayor doesn't look like your chibi.



Banned because online status.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because online status.



Banned for being on invisible.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being on invisible.



Banned because look how I edited your quote.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because look how I edited your quote.



Banned for editing quotes.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for holding a members only party


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because that girl looks like Elsa.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that girl looks like Elsa.



Banned because it's Rosalina.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's Rosalina.



Banned because Chat.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because Chat.



Banned because huh?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being confused about being banned.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for being confused about being banned.



Banned because yeaahhh.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for confusing me about someone being confused for being banned.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for confusing me even more...


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for confusing me even more...



Banned because I know :/


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being too awesome


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned for being too awesome



Banned because i'm not awesome :/


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because you think you aren't awesome But you actually are!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because Rosalina's my favorite Nintendo character *o*


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for Feathers..


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for _no_ feathers


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for having two towns


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for Rosalina.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for Rosalina.



Banned for *no* Rosalina.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned for having two towns



Banned because I don't have a second town yet, but it's "coming soon."


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because i'm not awesome.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because i'm not awesome.



Banned because agreed. ;D
jk. you're semi-awesome. only bc you know me and my awesomeness rubbed off on you.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for disagreeing with me about being awesome.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned for disagreeing with me about being awesome.



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because what about yesterday's deal?


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because what about yesterday's deal?



Banned because it's not midnight yet. ;P


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because what deal?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh never mind


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's not midnight yet. ;P



Banned because it's midnight here.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because Espeon.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because I won't take off invisible unless disband does. :3


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I won't take off invisible unless disband does. :3



Banned for following me.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned cuz I dont know which fair raffle to enter with these 5 tickets


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz I dont know which fair raffle to enter with these 5 tickets



Banned because good luck!~


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck!~



Banned for having 9,999 posts ;p


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned bc you used your 10000th post to wish me luck aw

ninja is banned for drunk rosalina


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned for having 9,999 posts ;p



Banned because wo. I just hit 10k.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz I dont know which fair raffle to enter with these 5 tickets



Banned because Hello, and welcome.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned bc you used your 10000th post to wish me luck aw



Banned because you're welcome. Heh.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome. Heh.



Banned cause I'm a ninja


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned cause I'm a ninja



Banned for ninja'ism.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned cause I'm a ninja



Banned because Ninja's, I used to the Master Ninja...


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for not being the master ninja xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because Ninja's, I used to the Master Ninja...



Banned because decipher this.

"˙αнαнαʋѦ ?ɛғιℓ σи ɛvαн ʋσƳ ?ƨтαяɢиσƆ ˙ωσиκ ɛм тɛℓ ɛƨαɛℓρ 'ɢиιнт ɛℓσнω ƨιнт ∂αɛя ʋσʏ ғƖ ˙∂иɛ ɛнт 'ƨʏαωʏиΔ ˙ℓσσƆ ˙ʏακѲ ?т,и∂ι∂ ʋσƳ ?ʋσʏ т,и∂ι∂ 'ɢиι∂αɛя ∂ɛρρσтƨ ʋσƳ ˙тιαM ˙∂ℓσɢ ғσ тσρ α яσғ κσσℓ σт тƨɛяσғ ɛнт σтиι тиɛω ʏɛнƬ ˙ƨяɛтиʋн ғσ ρʋσяɢ ℓℓαмƨ α ƨαω ɛяɛнт 'σɢα ɛмιт ɢиσℓ α 'ℓℓɛM ˙ɛƨιяρяʋƨ ɛнт тʋσвα ωσиκ т,иσ∂ ʋσƳ ?тαнM ?∂иɛ ɛнт тα ɛƨιяρяʋƨ ɛнт σт тɛɢ σт ƨʋσιяʋɔ ʏяɛv ɛв тƨʋм ʋσƳ ?ƨιнт ∂αɛя σт ɢиιʏят ℓℓιтƨ ʏℓƨʋσιяɛƨ ʋσʏ ɛяΔ ˙ωσM ˙ɢиσℓ ʏℓℓαɛя мɛɛƨ иσιтɔɛƨ ƨιнт ɛκαм σт яɛнтɛɢσт тʋρ ƨɛɔиɛтиɛƨ ƨƨɛℓтиισρ ғσ нɔиʋв α ƨιнт ɛκαм тƨʋʝ ℓℓ,Ɩ σƨ ƨιнт ∂αɛя σт ʏят σт ɢиισɢ иɛvɛ т,иɛяα ʋσʏ тɛв Ɩ"


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because decipher this.
> 
> "˙αнαнαʋѦ ?ɛғιℓ σи ɛvαн ʋσƳ ?ƨтαяɢиσƆ ˙ωσиκ ɛм тɛℓ ɛƨαɛℓρ 'ɢиιнт ɛℓσнω ƨιнт ∂αɛя ʋσʏ ғƖ ˙∂иɛ ɛнт 'ƨʏαωʏиΔ ˙ℓσσƆ ˙ʏακѲ ?т,и∂ι∂ ʋσƳ ?ʋσʏ т,и∂ι∂ 'ɢиι∂αɛя ∂ɛρρσтƨ ʋσƳ ˙тιαM ˙∂ℓσɢ ғσ тσρ α яσғ κσσℓ σт тƨɛяσғ ɛнт σтиι тиɛω ʏɛнƬ ˙ƨяɛтиʋн ғσ ρʋσяɢ ℓℓαмƨ α ƨαω ɛяɛнт 'σɢα ɛмιт ɢиσℓ α 'ℓℓɛM ˙ɛƨιяρяʋƨ ɛнт тʋσвα ωσиκ т,иσ∂ ʋσƳ ?тαнM ?∂иɛ ɛнт тα ɛƨιяρяʋƨ ɛнт σт тɛɢ σт ƨʋσιяʋɔ ʏяɛv ɛв тƨʋм ʋσƳ ?ƨιнт ∂αɛя σт ɢиιʏят ℓℓιтƨ ʏℓƨʋσιяɛƨ ʋσʏ ɛяΔ ˙ωσM ˙ɢиσℓ ʏℓℓαɛя мɛɛƨ иσιтɔɛƨ ƨιнт ɛκαм σт яɛнтɛɢσт тʋρ ƨɛɔиɛтиɛƨ ƨƨɛℓтиισρ ғσ нɔиʋв α ƨιнт ɛκαм тƨʋʝ ℓℓ,Ɩ σƨ ƨιнт ∂αɛя σт ʏят σт ɢиισɢ иɛvɛ т,иɛяα ʋσʏ тɛв Ɩ"



Banned because what the... Okay, brb..


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

banned cuz I got as far as 'I bet you aren't even going to try to read this, so '


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned cuz I got as far as 'I bet you aren't even going to try to read this, so '



Banned for not getting further.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not getting further.



Banned because I finished it.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because I finished it.



Banned because congrats. ;D


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because decipher this.
> 
> "˙αнαнαʋѦ ?ɛғιℓ σи ɛvαн ʋσƳ ?ƨтαяɢиσƆ ˙ωσиκ ɛм тɛℓ ɛƨαɛℓρ 'ɢиιнт ɛℓσнω ƨιнт ∂αɛя ʋσʏ ғƖ ˙∂иɛ ɛнт 'ƨʏαωʏиΔ ˙ℓσσƆ ˙ʏακѲ ?т,и∂ι∂ ʋσƳ ?ʋσʏ т,и∂ι∂ 'ɢиι∂αɛя ∂ɛρρσтƨ ʋσƳ ˙тιαM ˙∂ℓσɢ ғσ тσρ α яσғ κσσℓ σт тƨɛяσғ ɛнт σтиι тиɛω ʏɛнƬ ˙ƨяɛтиʋн ғσ ρʋσяɢ ℓℓαмƨ α ƨαω ɛяɛнт 'σɢα ɛмιт ɢиσℓ α 'ℓℓɛM ˙ɛƨιяρяʋƨ ɛнт тʋσвα ωσиκ т,иσ∂ ʋσƳ ?тαнM ?∂иɛ ɛнт тα ɛƨιяρяʋƨ ɛнт σт тɛɢ σт ƨʋσιяʋɔ ʏяɛv ɛв тƨʋм ʋσƳ ?ƨιнт ∂αɛя σт ɢиιʏят ℓℓιтƨ ʏℓƨʋσιяɛƨ ʋσʏ ɛяΔ ˙ωσM ˙ɢиσℓ ʏℓℓαɛя мɛɛƨ иσιтɔɛƨ ƨιнт ɛκαм σт яɛнтɛɢσт тʋρ ƨɛɔиɛтиɛƨ ƨƨɛℓтиισρ ғσ нɔиʋв α ƨιнт ɛκαм тƨʋʝ ℓℓ,Ɩ σƨ ƨιнт ∂αɛя σт ʏят σт ɢиισɢ иɛvɛ т,иɛяα ʋσʏ тɛв Ɩ"



Banned because it has Something about a group of hunters in there.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because congrats. ;D



Banned because it made my cry, at the end


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because it has Something about a group of hunters in there.



Banned because I decided to make this into a game of sorts. It's right here, if interested: http://wishysstarco.proboards.com/thread/283/code-cracking

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned because it made my cry, at the end



Banned because haha!


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I decided to make this into a game of sorts. It's right here, if interested: http://wishysstarco.proboards.com/thread/283/code-cracking
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for laughing :<


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for laughing :<



Banned because are you going to try the game? ;D


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because are you going to try the game? ;D



Banned because yes


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because yes



Banned because I'm going to have a lot of fun with this game. First round starts tomorrow. ;D


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to have a lot of fun with this game. First round starts tomorrow. ;D



Banned because okay


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because okay



Banned because you are still here and you still believe that you aren't awesome.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned because you are still here and you still believe that you aren't awesome.



Banned because do you like my new sig? ;D


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned because you are still here and you still believe that you aren't awesome.



Banned, just banned for banning me and posting on this banning thread which was meant for banning and I don't like banning people, so I don't know why i'm still banning people on this banning thread, you're banned again for posting here, ON this banning thread, BANNED! XD (Don't ask... >.>)


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned, just banned for banning me and posting on this banning thread which was meant for banning and I don't like banning people, so I don't know why i'm still banning people on this banning thread, you're banned again for posting here, ON this banning thread, BANNED! XD (Don't ask... >.>)



Banned because I will ask. Why the weird ban, hm?


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I will ask. Why the weird ban, hm?



Banned for asking me why I posted that weird ban on this WEIRD banning thread, I was banning you for weird reasons, I don't know why I banned you on this banning thread, funny, huh? Banned again. xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for asking me why I posted that weird ban on this WEIRD banning thread, I was banning you for weird reasons, I don't know why I banned you on this banning thread, funny, huh? Banned again. xD



Banned for being so wordy all of a sudden...


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being so wordy all of a sudden...



Banned for banning me :<


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for banning me :<



Banned because that's the point of this thread!


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's the point of this thread!



Banned because you don't have to ban me on this banning thread, I'm banning you for banning me again, on this banning thread which was meant for banning other people, I like to ban people, I guess xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned just because I want to leave my mark


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned just because I want to leave my mark



Banned for SSB4.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for strange bans


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned for SSB4.



Banned because want to smash? (jokes. not right now tho)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for strange bands



Banned because I have a new signature.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because want to smash? (jokes. not right now tho)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I have a life :c


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I have a life :c



Banned for being sad about that. I'm guessing you read it, didn't you? 

Tell me so I can add you to the hall of no life users I mean, hall of fame.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being sad about that. I'm guessing you read it, didn't you?
> 
> Tell me so I can add you to the hall of no life users I mean, hall of fame.



Banned because I only read the end part xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I only read the end part xD



Banned because you need to read all of it!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because I give up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Banned for SSB4.



what?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because cheese pizza


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

banned because swiss cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because mice.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because mice.



Banned because men. 
Of Mice and Men, anyone?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because apple.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Sumia said:


> Banned because apple.



Banned because banana.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

banned because of that signature
nothing says cool like using letters from other languages to write somethin in english


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because blue waffles~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

banned because gimme that feather


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because of Zappa.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because blue waffles~



that made no sense...............whatsoever........................



Stalfos said:


> Banned because of Zappa.



banned because sweden


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned because of that signature
> nothing says cool like using letters from other languages to write somethin in english



Banned because thanks. Did you try to read it? ;D


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned because sweden



Banned because racism (JOKINGJOKINGJOKING!!!T-T)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. Did you try to read it? ;D



Banned cause you ninjad me.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Banned because racism (JOKINGJOKINGJOKING!!!T-T)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because good night~


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because good night~



Banned for sleeping.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for a huge signature.


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned for a huge signature.



Banned for calling my signature huge when yours is even bigger. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for calling my signature huge when yours is even bigger. ;3



Banned for not having this collectible:


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

banned because we need cheese collectible


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because we need cheese collectible



Banned because oh wow! You like cheese that much?


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not having this collectible:



Banned because is that even a real collectible?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because is that even a real collectible?



banned because your signature has no story whatsoever


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

banned because creamcheese


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because creamcheese



banned for not making sense whatsoever


----------



## toxapex (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned bc david


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc david




banned because why not 413 bells


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned because your signature has no story whatsoever



Banned because that's the point. ;D


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for weird letter siggy.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned cuz I haven't seen you in forever


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for making me look -


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Sumia said:


> Banned for making me look -



Banned for looking.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

banned for not making me a code cracker even though I read the first six words! >:I


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for not making me a code cracker even though I read the first six words! >:I



Banned because you need to read it. There's a way to become one. It's in the section.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for two code crackers


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for two code crackers



Banned for not being one of them. ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for having an umbrella cat


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for having 66 posts more then 5000


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because the first thing that comes to mind when you post is your chibi.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 12, 2015)

banned because you're too kind <3 C:


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're too kind <3 C:



Banned because I agree with Apple.


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being sleepless


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned cuz ya sig and avatar is different from yesterday


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned because you saw through my new disguise (lol jk, but yeah)


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned because you saw through my new disguise (lol jk, but yeah)



Banned because I noticed as well.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for noticing~


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for squiggle ~


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for peach


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for Pinwheel


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Banned for Pinwheel



Banned for being in my signature.



Zane said:


> Banned for squiggle ~



Banned because it's a *tilde not a squiggle.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because people have cracked the code


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

banned for not cracking the code


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not coding the crack 



Myst said:


> Banned because it's a *tilde not a squiggle.



it will always be a squiggle in my heart


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a Pokeball.


----------



## Myst (Jan 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a Pokeball.



Banned for wanting a cupcake collectible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> it will always be a squiggle in my heart



Banned for having a heart.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because dung cheeese


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because green collectibles (so close to that pinwheel then you took it away)


----------



## Myst (Jan 13, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned because green collectibles (so close to that pinwheel then you took it away)



Banned because you have 8,565 bells on here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

what i took away? If you mean the 10 thing yes I wanted to have a line with 4 feathers and the wheel 

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because looking at the pinwheel makes me dizzy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because ur jelly cheese


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> what i took away? If you mean the 10 thing yes I wanted to have a line with 4 feathers and the wheel



banned because im talking bout that pinwheel


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because ur jelly cheese



Banned because there's no such cheese as jelly cheese.

Gosh, you're so cheesy.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because yes i am

(what do you mean i take away the pinwheel? i hid the 10 collectible because I wanted a line of 5 rather than 6 collectibles for the aesthetics...) the pinwheel is still there you confusing life form


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to fight against reality on my profile.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because it exists.. or you never played neopets


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because it exists.. or you never played neopets



Banned becaue I played Neopets before (when I was a kid). I stopped playing when I joined TV.com.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because then jelly cheese exists


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because your playstation i.d is hot


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because thanks


----------



## lazuli (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because it exists.. or you never played neopets



BANNED BC YOURE NOT UNDERSTANDING
you were 1st place and i was 2nd in trivia day 4
i was like 2 or 3 away
you got the pinwheel instead


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

yes the winners got it...banned because cheese


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you obviously like green


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because u like cakes


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because yes I do


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## toxapex (Jan 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because cheesecake



Banned for a ballerina... In a whitish circle!


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for a ballerina... In a whitish circle!



Banned for missing the Mother 3/EB talk in the stalking thread.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for missing the Mother 3/EB talk in the stalking thread.



Banned because I'm not subscribed to that thread lol, lmc

Edit: That's quite the convo


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm not subscribed to that thread lol, lmc
> 
> Edit: That's quite the convo



Banned for not being subscribed to that thread. haha


----------



## solula (Jan 14, 2015)

banned because I cant read your signature


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

solula said:


> banned because I cant read your signature



Banned because not many people can. ;3


----------



## toxapex (Jan 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because not many people can. ;3



Banned because it's an easy read.


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's an easy read.



Banned because that's true for some; others just see it and give up instantly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned for having over 10k posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned for more than 5k posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for more than 5k posts



Banned because my no sig trick failed.


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because my no sig trick failed.



Banned because what trick?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what trick?



Banned because I'm purposely trying to post without sig showing up, then I post with the sig showing up.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm purposely trying to post without sig showing up, then I post with the sig showing up.



Banned because did you unclick "show your signature"?


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm purposely trying to post without sig showing up, then I post with the sig showing up.



Banned because sig showing is default, I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because did you unclick "show your signature"?



Banned because you'd have to uncheck it every time you post then. ;P


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sig showing is default, I think.



Banned because the reason why it failed is because someone banned me for a different reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because did you unclick "show your signature"?



Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stupid auto-subscriptions after post merging. Auto subscriptions need to be disabled.


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned cuz I never use the thread subscription feature aayyyyy



Myst said:


> Banned because sig showing is default, I think.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



UGH I HAVE NO life


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz I never use the thread subscription feature aayyyyy
> 
> UGH I HAVE NO life



Banned because you automatically subscribe to a thread by post merging. It shows up in your control panel.


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned cuz so I heard but like I said I don't check that panel so I don't have that problem


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz I never use the thread subscription feature aayyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> UGH I HAVE NO life



Banned for having no life. ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

banned because Edam cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 14, 2015)

banned because blue cheese


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned for losing two precious villagers


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because I hate that probably 
have some mozzarella


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## Rasha (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because I want blue candy ;_;


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned for using Yookey's villager sprites or something i dunno


----------



## Rasha (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because wow!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because don't worry about it, they're free and stuff, though giving credit is nice.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 14, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because don't worry about it, they're free and stuff, though giving credit is nice.



Banned because it's very hard to give credit when it's a random pic found on tumblr XD


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because I know, it happens. 

Especially on tumblr.


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because I know, it happens.
> 
> Especially on tumblr.



Banned for tumblr.


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned for resetting.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned for impersonation (there is already a Resetti account on this site, but he gives infractions)


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Sonny Resetti said:


> Banned for resetting.



Banned because I didn't. 



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for impersonation (there is already a Resetti account on this site, but he gives infractions)



Banned for over 5k posts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because roaches.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 14, 2015)

banned because asfklcshds


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because asfklcshds



Banned because huh?


----------



## Aradai (Jan 14, 2015)

banned because sorry, running out of reasons lmao


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because Kill la Kill.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 14, 2015)

banned for majoras mask


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because 1 month left before it comes out on 3DS..yaaaaasssss


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because WHAT OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD DJAUJAHYAYHUHAUH I CANNOT TAKE THE HYPE


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because I CAN'T EITHER YAAAAAAA


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned because...
*shakes*

(You didn't) TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS FANTASTICAL GAME


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> Banned because...
> *shakes*
> 
> (You didn't) TELL ME MORE ABOUT THIS FANTASTICAL GAME



Banned for your sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 14, 2015)

Also banned for your signature.


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2015)

Banned for sig 3x combo


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned for sig 3x combo



Banned for an awesome sig. ;3


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for an awesome sig. ;3



Banned because why am I in your sig?


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because why am I in your sig?



Banned because you read my sig; therefore, you're a 'code cracker' now. Unless you don't want to be.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you read my sig; therefore, you're a 'code cracker' now. *Unless you don't want to be.*



I'll go for this option, thanks

Banned for having me in your sig!!


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I'll go for this option, thanks
> 
> Banned for having me in your sig!!



Banned because okay...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because you didn't have to edit it THAT much


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you didn't have to edit it THAT much



Banned because I wanted to.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because okiedokie.


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because okiedokie.



Banned because *okay.
(I have no other ideas for bans so... >.> )


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for being gone..


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for thanks for art


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for bringing back your old sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because the fair shop closes in 1 hour and 10 minutes u_u


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because I don't have anymore fair tickets.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because I don't either.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because I never got tickets to begin with.


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for not participating


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because green feather


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because you already have 4 green feathers~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because you too.


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you too.



Banned because you tube.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because I should be doing school right now, but I'm procrastinating DX


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I should be doing school right now, but I'm procrastinating DX



Banned for procrastinating. ;3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for procrastinating. ;3



Banned because where have you been? tests?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because green feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because green pinwheel.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because chocolate cake


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because "Too Much Green".


----------



## robert0147 (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because plays hyrule warrios


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because I don't even have it. ; v ;


----------



## lazuli (Jan 15, 2015)

banned for posting on acnl-confessions that one time (yes i saw you.)


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because I hate diagramming sentences so much DX


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because soft cheese


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because you're nice <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because you injured a snowman


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because we both have both balloons now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because cheesecake.

If you're gonna ban me for pulpwood, I'll ban you for paper.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because maasdamer cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because whipped cream.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because oh god please change that signature D':


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because u liek mudkipz


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because oh god please change that signature D':



Banned because why?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because those mayor/characters creep me out


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because those mayor/characters creep me out



Banned because that question is towards R-Cookies.

Anyway, I'm not going to change my sig. I like it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because I know but you were above me. Also cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Banned because I know but you were above me. Also cheese



Banned because what's so creepy about my sig?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because royal crowns

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what's so creepy about my sig?



Banned because your sig is fine it's just I see it EVERYWHERE XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because royal crowns
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I post a lot. That's why you see it everywhere.

Also, pay attention to the avatars. If you see Jenny Foxworth from Oliver & Company in some avatar, you'll see the girls in the sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because the AC:NL characters are


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Banned because the AC:NL characters are



Banned because what's so creepy about them?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because oh god


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because green feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because green feather



Banned because why would you ban someone for one collectible when you have four of the same kind?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because green feather



Banned because how dare you call apple's characters creepy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because why would you ban someone for one collectible when you have four of the same kind?



Banned because obsession


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for having the monstrosity Torchic in your siggie >:O
[lol jks torchic is adorable]

BANNED FOR MAKING ME CHORTLE
*chortle means chuckle
*chuckle means laugh
*laugh means to breath in and out rapidly when something is funny
*funny means why are you asking me these things


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

WoolenMittens said:


> Banned for having the monstrosity Torchic in your siggie >:O
> [lol jks torchic is adorable]
> 
> BANNED FOR MAKING ME CHORTLE
> ...



Banned because hello there, cupcake!
wanna have babies? *o*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

WoolenMittens said:


> Banned for having the monstrosity Torchic in your siggie >:O
> [lol jks torchic is adorable]
> 
> BANNED FOR MAKING ME CHORTLE
> ...



Banned for having less than 100 posts.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having less than 100 posts.



Banned because ninja'd


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because i am 2 posts away >:O
you is also banned for having less than 13337 points >


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because I WANT that cherry!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because ninja'd



Banned because I'm not. Why? Because I skipped you by quoting who I'm banning.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for skipping R-Cookies.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for skipping R-Cookies.



Banned for not winning anything at the TBT Fair.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for hypocrite


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for hypocrite



Banned because at least I got a TBT People's Choice Award.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because at least I got a TBT People's Choice Award.



Banned for bragging. Nobody likes "that guy" :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for bringing back your old sig.



Also it's a rotating sig...


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for rotating sig


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because pinwheel


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for green collectibles <3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because Espeon looks more like a cat than a fennec fox


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Espeon looks more like a cat than a fennec fox



Banned because Espeon's supposed to look like a cat ._.

Oh do you mean it evolving from Eevee? xD


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because discussing Espeon's inspiration


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because discussing Espeon's inspiration



Banned because rotating sig.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because rotating sig.



Banned for stealing someone else's ban


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for stealing someone else's ban



Banned for following the rules of not stealing.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 15, 2015)

banned for otgw


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for otgw



Banned for posting at 4:20pm. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for stealing someone else's ban



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because it's 4:26 for u now lol


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because it's 4:26 for u now lol



Banned because yup. XD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yup. XD



Banned because PST c;


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because PST c;



Banned because PST buddies. ;3 (Correct me if I'm wrong tho.)


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because PST buddies. ;3 (Correct me if I'm wrong tho.)



Banned for being correct.


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being correct.



Banned because yes!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 15, 2015)

banned for being on the opposite coast from me haha


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned because "No Lewgee".


----------



## toxapex (Jan 15, 2015)

Banned for Keaton

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> banned for being on the opposite coast from me haha



Ayyyy EST(?) buddy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because timezones are so annoying D;


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because timezones are so annoying D;



Banned because they don't bother me too much. *shrug*



tokayseye said:


> Ayyyy EST(?) buddy



Banned for copying me by saying "buddy". ;D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 15, 2015)

banned because oh my i haven't talked to you in ages myst <3


----------



## Myst (Jan 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because oh my i haven't talked to you in ages myst <3



Banned because same. 

Myst me, eh?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because you seem busy these days


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because Pokemon ORAS.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because ball


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because Loli


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because no lol they are not nude ._.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for javing a ball 

And by extension simply having a life

Bc I hear that ball is life


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for javing a ball
> 
> And by extension simply having a life
> 
> Bc I hear that ball is life



Banned for no longer being the 'Pun King'.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because it's is finally Friday! (My week seemed 20 years long DX)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because parmesan cheese

(ikr )


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because your signature reminds me a bit of Rin <3

[and it's adorable ^-^]


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

(it's flandre scarlet, somewhat chibi-fied)

banned because pizza


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because I was laughing at the messages on Javocado's feathers earlier


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because they were in the wrong order so we had to send them back and forth lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because it's is finally Friday! (My week seemed 20 years long DX)



Banned because do you even know how long 20 years is?


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because do you even know how long 20 years is?



Banned because I'll have you know I most certainly do not!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because isn't Apple a feminine name? >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I'll have you know I most certainly do not!



Banned because ninja'd :/


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because isn't Apple a feminine name? >.>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm too quick for you <


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because all is juzz luck :B


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because meh


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because your fox gif is too slow~


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because whatever, you have a bow for an avatar


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because there are some colors you humans cannot see, oh pity~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because holla kitteh


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because you're nice <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because i know it was you who added that tag in marry <3


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because aw, I gave myself away <3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for reading tags

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> Banned because aw, I gave myself away <3



and I thought I wouldn't get ninja'd because I kept refreshing gaaaah XC
ahem, banned...


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned for reading tags
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you thought wrong, apparently XD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because I hate eggplants


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I hate eggplants



Banned because how is that relevant... So do I


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because I love horror movies~
watched the shining?? ffffff


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because nooope


----------



## Sloom (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because why does that fox gif never end?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because girls are too girly for my taste :B


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because girly girly girl.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because you're making a single sense :B


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because it's  not a double tongue


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because feather


----------



## Zane (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for being a dom


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for no longer being the 'Pun King'.



Banned bc I am, make no mistake

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because cheese



Banned Because Cheese: BBC


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc I am, make no mistake
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're not. You myst a pun oppurtunity. *mystake. ;D


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're not. You myst a pun oppurtunity. *mystake. ;D



Banned for misspelling "opportunity" 

Also when a pun is overdone I don't make it hence my hatred of "You're a tOKAY guy" ;v;


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for misspelling "opportunity"
> 
> Also when a pun is overdone I don't make it hence my hatred of "You're a tOKAY guy" ;v;



Banned because autocorrect didn't catch that.

Oh, that makes sense. *shrug*


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because autocorrect didn't catch that.
> 
> Oh, that makes sense. *shrug*



Banned bc


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc



Banned for reminding me... >_>

Ew. I feel so bare without invisible mode...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for reminding me... >_>
> 
> Ew. I feel so bare without invisible mode...

















The Stinky Ghost called for help!


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> The Stinky Ghost called for help!



...

Banned. Just banned.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for being online


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being online



Banned for noticing.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for pointing out that I noticed.


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for pointing out that I noticed.



Banned for pointing out how I pointed out that you noticed.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for pointing out that.


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for pointing out that.



Banned for pointing out how I pointed out that you pointed out how I pointed out that you noticed.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for pointing out how I pointed out that you pointed out how I pointed out that you noticed.



Banned because this back-and-forth is over. Another job well done by C-c-c-combo Brrrreaker Man!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for breaking it.


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because this back-and-forth is over. Another job well done by C-c-c-combo Brrrreaker Man!



Banned for breaking the combo after I pointed out how Vizionari pointed out how I pointed out how they pointed out that I pointed out that they noticed my online status.

There. Fixed.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for repeating "how" twice in a row.


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for repeating "how" twice in a row.



Banned for noticing how I accidentally typed "how" twice in my long post...


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for trying to start it again??? xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for trying to start it again??? xD



Banned for banning me for trying to start it again when I banned you in an attempt to fix the combo.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because Falafel


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Falafel



Banned because you ruined it!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for saying she ruined it.


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for saying she ruined it.



Banned for banning me for banning R-Cookies for ruining the combo.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because I feel so great about myself I might actually choke :B


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

banned for ruining it


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for ruining it



Banned for being late to the party.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because why does your avatar have white edges?


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because why does your avatar have white edges?



Banned for noticing now. I had this avatar for so long and now, you say so. Anyways, I don't know why it's like that. I got it off tumblr.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being late to the party.



banned becuz i have no idea what's going on


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because I always noticed but never cared to ask until now *shrug*


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned becuz i have no idea what's going on



Banned for being confused.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned becuz i have no idea what's going on



Banned because u know y :C


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I always noticed but never cared to ask until now *shrug*




Banned for never caring until now. </3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because maybe it's time to change your avatar, it would feel weird though...


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for Hello Kitty~


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because maybe it's time to change your avatar, it would feel weird though...



Banned because not yet.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because not yet.



Banned because not sure if lazy or just so attached to it~


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because not sure if lazy or just so attached to it~



Banned because I don't have anything to change it to yet. And no! Don't give me suggestions. lol


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned because why? I bet I know the answer :B


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because why? I bet I know the answer :B



Banned because I don't want to answer that... sorry.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

Banned for unanswered question~


----------



## Aradai (Jan 16, 2015)

banned for espeon


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for espeon



Banned because hi! :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for having more than 10k posts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 17, 2015)

banned for having more then 5k posts


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for Jenny

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned for having more then 5k posts



Banned for sniping me >:c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for Jenny
> 
> @ellabella12345: Banned for sniping me >:c



Banned because ella can snipe any user who had an Oliver & Company related reaon to ban.


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because ella can snipe any user who had an Oliver & Company related reaon to ban.



Banned because you misspelled *reason.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you misspelled *reason.



Banned because that was a typo.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for typo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for typo



Banned because if your avatar was the girl from Spirited Away, I'll call you Chihiro.


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because if your avatar was the girl from Spirited Away, I'll call you Chihiro.



Banned because Spirited Away.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because that is the #1 reccomended film for anime fans to watch.


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that is the #1 reccomended film for anime fans to watch.



Banned because I'll watch it if you watch PMMM. ;3 Dangan Ronpa.
(Like my joke there? haha)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for mentioning PMMM again. And does Dangan Ronpa have girls with really short skirts too?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for joke

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for mentioning PMMM again. And does Dangan Ronpa have girls with really short skirts too?



sniped again u,u


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for yellow


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Star Fire said:


> Banned for yellow



Banned because I haven't seen you play this game before.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because things


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for mentioning PMMM again. And does Dangan Ronpa have girls with really short skirts too?



Banned because no, it doesn't.


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned FOR NINGAING ME!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, it doesn't.



Banned because good. I'll probably watch it then.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because good. I'll probably watch it then.



Banned for not wanting to watch anime with girls wearing short skirts, I guess ?


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because good. I'll probably watch it then.



Banned because it has some gore/blood though. That okay?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for talking about that stuff. ;.;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it has some gore/blood though. That okay?



Banned because it's not as bad as girls with really short skirts in anime (like PMMM or Sailor Moon).


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because wth are you talking about?


----------



## Zane (Jan 17, 2015)

hahaha
banned for maining Lucina in Sm4sh


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it's not as bad as girls with really short skirts in anime (like PMMM or Sailor Moon).


r u mitt romney?

also banned because cheese


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because here we go again....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

(that quote was stupid lol)

banned because feather


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for that AWESOME signature.


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Star Fire said:


> Banned for that AWESOME signature.



Banned for user title in a different language.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for user title in a different colour.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned for user title in a different colour.



Banned because I remember that Waffles has the same eyes as my characters.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I remember that Waffles has the same eyes as my characters.



Banned because wait *goes to check*
omg you're right! even I couldn't remember lol XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because Hello Kitty looks cuter in a vault tech suit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fallout Kitty!


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I remember that Waffles has the same eyes as my characters.



Banned for remembering.


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because I am so worthy of PMing you so I'll do it now!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for kitty~


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Star Fire said:


> Banned because I am so worthy of PMing you so I'll do it now!



Banned for thinking you're worthy. Where's your proof?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for not realizing KITTIES+AVATAR= SO TOTALLY WORTHY!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because who eated your cookie?


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because who eated your cookie?



Banned because *ate.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> Banned for not realizing KITTIES+AVATAR= SO TOTALLY WORTHY!



Banned because that's debatable.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *ate.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I know it's "ate," but her avatar ;P


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because I'm not smart enough to read that language in your signature and avatar! Banned for confusing me!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for remembering.



Banned because you're supposed ban me for my Fallout Kitty reference.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because I'm sick of hello kitty >:C


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because Gorgonzola cheese


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because Maasdam Cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because port salut


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned because I'm not smart enough to read that language in your signature and avatar! Banned for confusing me!



Banned because I can't read it either


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because camembert cheese


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for bae


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because poop


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because derpity derp


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for once again, yellow.


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you're supposed ban me for my Fallout Kitty reference.



Banned because I can ban you for whatever reason I want to. ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> Banned for once again, yellow.



Banned for dancing banana.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for that adorable Kiki avatar.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for that adorable Kiki avatar.



Banned because go play kiddo~


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for King Dedede


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because go play kiddo~



Banned because new avatar and sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because you dun miscalcified.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because cream cheese



Banned because mmmm... cream cheese.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because new avatar and sig.



Banned because I get bored easily


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for Dedede


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because Dedede > Bowser


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

banned for dedede


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for kawaiiness


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because Edam cheese


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because poopoo


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I get bored easily



Banned for getting bored easily.


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for Mist


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because banana


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for javing something


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for javing something



Banned for making a pun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because ur not javing a ball


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because ur not javing a ball



Banned because bae.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because bae=poop


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because bae=poop



Banned because you should post that in more places. That's awesome. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because slow down


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because i try to xD


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for poop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for using toilet humor.


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for not realizing who the person above me was.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for September birthstone ; ^ ;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because I know who she is. She had this "throws handcuffs" user title before with a woman gif throwing handcuffs in sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for September birthstone ; ^ ;



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because I want that cake


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for the feather.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I want that cake



Banned because get it yourself.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because get it yourself.



Banned because my hands can't reach :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because my hands can't reach :c



Banned because wait until the next direct. They may restock in March.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for cake


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because you don't have cake


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you don't have cake



Banned because 'DDD Fan'.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because 'DDD Fan'.



Banned because my DDD is better than your DDD


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

BANNED FOR BEING A NIJJA!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Star Fire said:


> BANNED FOR BEING A NIJJA!



banned for caps


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for improper grammer.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because everything I say is correct even if it's wrong, I'm the Chuck Norris of the internet~


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because everything I say is correct even if it's wrong, I'm the Chuck Norris of the internet~



Banned for lying. Lying isn't good, you know that, right?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for lying. Lying isn't good, you know that, right?



Banned because lol do people actually get banned for lying? hmm gotta think this over


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because wrong spelled words


----------



## ChatLoggingBot (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because mod abuse


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because bot lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because I noticed


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because what?


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banend for cookies!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because good night~


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned because night.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because hello


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for constantly changing your avatar.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 17, 2015)

banned because I can't find a fire emblem unit I like more otl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for having five collectibles.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 17, 2015)

banned for having **ten oooweeoo


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for tumblr


----------



## Aradai (Jan 17, 2015)

banned for memes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because I like your username.


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar to one of my favorite parts in Lilo & Stitch


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned for changing your avatar to one of my favorite parts in Lilo & Stitch



Banned because I like your signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because do you still do CYOAs?


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because do you still do CYOAs?



Banned because of course. :3

My forum's practically the home of CYOA's now.


----------



## Locket (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for me not knowing what to ban you for because I've used all the bans I could make up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Star Fire said:


> Banned for me not knowing what to ban you for because I've used all the bans I could make up.



Banned for running out of ideas.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for _not_ running out of ideas


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

banned for doing the same sport as me lol (saw it on a previous thread)


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> banned for doing the same sport as me lol (saw it on a previous thread)



Banned for joining last year November.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> banned for doing the same sport as me lol (saw it on a previous thread)



Banned because I noticed c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for joining last year November.



Banned for joining last February.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because I'm having dinner ? ;o C;


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I noticed c;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I ninja'd you. c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I'm having dinner ? ;o C;



Banned because you ninja'd me...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I'm having dinner ? ;o C;



Banned for hiding your chibi.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because it didn't suit my avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because it didn't suit my avatar



Banned because I can still find her. She's pretty.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I can still find her. She's pretty.



Banned because you need to watch lilo and stitch again!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I ninja'd you. c;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you didn't actually ninja me xD I wanted to respond daniduckyface first.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you need to watch lilo and stitch again!



Banned because I'm biased to 20th Century Disney.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because why?


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you didn't actually ninja me xD I wanted to respond daniduckyface first.



Banned for clarifying.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for clarifying.



banned because i'm not worthy enough to PM you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because why?



Banned because...


...some of the newer Disney movies were alright, but the classics are way better.


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> banned because i'm not worthy enough to PM you



Banned because correct. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because...
> 
> 
> ...some of the newer Disney movies were alright, but the classics are way better.



Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for agreeing (I agree, too) ;D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for agreeing (I agree, too) ;D



Banned because what's your favorite of the animated features? You can VM that instead of posting it here.


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what's your favorite of the animated features? You can VM that instead of posting it here.



Banned for asking a question.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for not asking a question.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for not answering my question.

EDIT: oops, I'm a traitor. I banned someone on my friends list. I'm sorry.


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not answering my question.
> 
> EDIT: oops, I'm a traitor. I banned someone on my friends list. I'm sorry.



Banned for editing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because cheese


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Banned because cheese



Banned because 9,600 posts. Congrats.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because whoever posts in the basement has more posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because I need to study for finals *~*


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 18, 2015)

You're banned because of Oliver & Co.

POSTSNIPED


Banned because you said finals.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for being sniped.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because spoiler oo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banmed because my girls got tired of being on display. They need to rest.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for animal and foodstuff-based hi-jinks.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 18, 2015)

banned for pacman


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for having Space Dandy sigs that remind me that one of the best anime I've seen in years ended ages ago. ; ^ ;


----------



## Aradai (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because rip in peace


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because you mourned the regular cake.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because lmao someone had to


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Bannned because the regular cake is worthless.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because I finally did some studying. Somewhat.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned because good job.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because these fire emblem maps are strange


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because I'm jealous of your pinwheel


----------



## Aradai (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because sorry


----------



## P.K. (Jan 18, 2015)

banned because of that twewy signature


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned because of that twewy signature



Banned because P.K. Thunder!


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for one line sig~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for rotating sig.


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for having a chocolate cake :/ I want that!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Banned for having four of the same birthstones.


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned cuz that's not possible



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm jealous of your pinwheel



keep ur eyes in ur head mate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for supporting Aradai (I still wanted to call her sparkanine like I call Myst Mystery2013).


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2015)

I support her in everything she do b/c shes the best  and that pinwheel was a gift from me lel
Banned because I didn't know that's what Myst's username used to be. :O


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for everything and nothing (aka pokeball)


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Zane said:


> I support her in everything she do b/c shes the best  and that pinwheel was a gift from me lel
> Banned because I didn't know that's what Myst's username used to be. :O



Banned for not knowing 

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> banned for everything and nothing (aka pokeball)



Banned for party poppers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for pink mouse.


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for going full Oliver & Company


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because I like O&C.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for talking non stop about cupcake collectibles some time ago jfc


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned for talking non stop about cupcake collectibles some time ago jfc



Banned for being annoying. I'm sick of you looking down at me.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being annoying. I'm sick of you looking down at me.



Banned bc *pulls up lawn chair*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc *pulls up lawn chair*



Banned because I don't choose to go after computertrash. I'm trying to defend myself.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being annoying. I'm sick of you looking down at me.





Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't choose to go after computertrash. I'm trying to defend myself.



lmao.......... what
defend from what
youre 6 years older than me and youre offended by me
what
just
_what_

banned for not making much sense. i just said i you were talking about that collectible idea a lot


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> lmao.......... what
> defend from what
> youre 6 years older than me and youre offended by me
> what
> ...



Banned because this isn't your first post that bothered me.

What I didn't like was that "jfc" part.


----------



## Zane (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for not liking an acronym



tokayseye said:


> Banned bc *pulls up lawn chair*



this gif is literally the first thing that popped into my head, banned for reading my head


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for supporting Aradai (I still wanted to call her sparkanine like I call Myst Mystery2013).



Banned for still wanting to call me that. If you do that, I'll call you turtle4apple then. Is that a deal?


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for not liking an acronym
> 
> 
> 
> this gif is literally the first thing that popped into my head, banned for reading my head



Banned because ayyy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for still wanting to call me that. If you do that, I'll call you turtle4apple then. Is that a deal?



Banned for ninja


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because ayyy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for still wanting to call me that. If you do that, I'll call you turtle4apple then. Is that a deal?



Banned because one of the users calls me by my real name now.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because one of the users calls me by my real name now.



Banned because which user?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because which user?



Banned because I'm not telling you. Besides, I gave that user permission to call me by my first name.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm not telling you. Besides, I gave that user permission to call me by my first name.



Banned bc you actually asked her to


----------



## Capella (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for being annoying. I'm sick of you looking down at me.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm not telling you. Besides, I gave that user permission to call me by my first name.



Banned for giving permission.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Capella said:


> Banned for being annoying. I'm sick of you looking down at me.



Banned bc 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for giving permission.



Banned for shunning permission-givers!


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for post-merging.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for post-merging.



Banned because I think tokayseye wants to ban both people.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I think tokayseye wants to ban both people.



Banned because I like your new signature.


----------



## Capella (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for being annoying. I'm sick of you looking down at me.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Capella said:


> Banned for being annoying. I'm sick of you looking down at me.



Banned for being confusing...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Capella said:


> Banned for being annoying. I'm sick of you looking down at me.



Banned because I already said that. Why do you copy and paste others' words to get rude with someone?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I already said that. Why do you copy and paste others' words to get rude with someone?



banned because you make no sense
i think its best if we like
dont talk
bc you dont understand what most of the things i say are terrible and that im terrible and that you shouldnt take everything i say to heart
also banned for non gif avatar. couldve had 2 cute gifs from that movie.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned because you make no sense
> i think its best if we like
> dont talk
> bc you dont understand what most of the things i say are terrible and that im terrible and that you shouldnt take everything i say to heart
> also banned for non gif avatar. couldve had 2 cute gifs from that movie.



Banned because thanks. I'm sorry if I sounded rude earlier.


----------



## nard (Jan 19, 2015)

banned bc tomatoes taste terrible


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> banned bc tomatoes taste terrible



Banned because truuuueeee


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because thanks. I'm sorry if I sounded rude earlier.



if anything im much ruder because i dont know how to talk to people right which is why i have no rl friends anymore
banned for me not realising you had a gif under that spoiler WOW

E:


tokayseye said:


> Banned because truuuueeee



banned for ninja.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for being a tomato hater


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Fuzzling said:


> banned bc tomatoes taste terrible



Banned because tomatoes remind me of this image: http://media.tumblr.com/9f16e843c02ffe054e29d0f01bdecf57/tumblr_inline_mzi2l9lYsV1rcidez.jpg

- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> banned for being a tomato hater



Banned because P.K. Thunder!


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because P.K. Thunder!



Banned because you already banned me for that


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because tomatoes remind me of this image: http://media.tumblr.com/9f16e843c02ffe054e29d0f01bdecf57/tumblr_inline_mzi2l9lYsV1rcidez.jpg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned for being earthbound nerd.



P.K. said:


> Banned because you already banned me for that



banned for being too fast i cant keep up with yall


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned for being too fast i cant keep up with yall



banned for being homestuck trash


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> Banned because you already banned me for that



Banned for remembering but not reacting to it before hence the reason why I repeated it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> banned for being earthbound nerd.



Banned for understanding the reference. *high five*


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for remembering but not reacting to it before hence the reason why I repeated it.



banned bcs i got beat to it


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

banned bc nonon


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned bcs i got beat to it



Banned because you can always post-merge even if you get beat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> banned bc nonon



Banned for wanting to be a ninja... XD


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned for being homestuck trash



_thank you_



Myst said:


> Banned for understanding the reference. *high five*



not good reason to ban
banned for thinking i understood, when, in reality, i, have only played like 20 min of the snes version whoops



Myst said:


> Banned for wanting to be a ninja... XD



banned for only wanting worthy pms


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can always post-merge even if you get beat.
> Banned for wanting to be a ninja... XD



banned bcs maybe i just didnt want to react


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

banned bc coolio


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> _thank you_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you should play more!

I only want "worthy PM's" because I'm low on inbox space... >_>


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can always post-merge even if you get beat.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc wannabe EB nerd 

I am best EB nerd: 


P.K. said:


> banned bcs i got beat to it



Banned for PK Beam Gamma

Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you should play more!
> 
> I only want "worthy PM's" because I'm low on inbox space... >_>



Banned bc they probs played smash


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for making me look at stuff


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc wannabe EB nerd
> 
> I am best EB nerd:
> 
> ...



Banned for calling me a "wannabe"...


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I am best EB nerd:
> 
> 
> Banned for PK Beam Gamma
> ...



banned for being the second person to reference my username to EB


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> banned for making me look at stuff



Banned because R-Cookies made your sig and it looks fantastic! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> banned for being the second person to reference my username to EB



Banned because yes! I was the first!


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes! I was the first!


banned for starting it


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned for being the second person to reference my username to EB



Banned because *P*eople *K*now these references ;0


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because *P*eople *K*now these references ;0



banned bcs of that lame joke


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because R-Cookies made your sig and it looks fantastic!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thanks! it rotates too c:


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned for starting it



Banned because you're welcome. Btw, cute sig you got there.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because thanks! it rotates too c:



Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned bcs of that lame joke



Banned because the joke can't walk 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome. Btw, cute sig you got there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc I am PM-worthy


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because the joke can't walk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't think so. lol


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome. Btw, cute sig you got there.



banned because thank you for finding it cute


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned because thank you for finding it cute



Banned because you use tumblr too. 

I'm so checking out your blog right now!


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't think so. lol



Banned because rude


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because the joke can't walk



banned because that's just horrible

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you use tumblr too.
> 
> I'm so checking out your blog right now!



banned because omg you're checking out my blog


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you use tumblr too.
> 
> I'm so checking out your blog right now!



Banned for checkin' blogs

- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> banned because that's just horrible



Banned because that's a definition of lame.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned because that's just horrible
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because your blog is so kawaii!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because rude



Banned for not taking a joke well.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your blog is so kawaii!



Banned for changing your avatar to IT.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your blog is so kawaii!



Banned because your avatar made me jump. It's Ryuk


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for changing your avatar to IT.



Banned for calling my avatar an "IT"... ;-;



Vizionari said:


> Banned because your avatar made me jump. It's Ryuk



Banned because yes! I'm starting a new trend btw with my avatars.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because that's a definition of lame.


banned bcs no. just no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because your blog is so kawaii!



banned for finding my blog cute


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for posting really fast.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

P.K. said:


> banned bcs no. just no.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm going to follow you now. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for posting really fast.



Banned for not posting fast enough.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to follow you now. ;3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because your avatar reminds me of IT.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because your avatar reminds me of IT.



Banned because it's from Death Note...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's from Death Note...



Banned because Death Note


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because Death Note



Banned for not watching it yet(?).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because now your avatar scares me D;


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not watching it yet(?).



Banned because I haven't, no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because now your avatar scares me D;



Banned because same, but your avatar is incredible XD


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I haven't, no.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you should watch it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because now your avatar scares me D;



Banned because sorry. I'll change my avatar when I'm done with Death Note.

My new trend is to make my avatar something from the current anime I'm watching.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because same, but your avatar is incredible XD



ty bby

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you should watch it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned because CHANGE IT D;
the 12vies won't be able to handle it


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should watch it.



Banned because I might.
Maybe.
Y'know,
eventually.
Probably...


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> ty bby
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm on episode 25/37 so give it a week or two. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because I might.
> Maybe.
> Y'know,
> eventually.
> Probably...



Banned for being unclear and using different shades of greys.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

banned because you didn't quote all of what i said ;o


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you didn't quote all of what i said ;o



Banned for editing after I quoted.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you didn't quote all of what i said ;o



Banned because white text 

I know you didn't use it but now people will look for it and be momentarily confused ayy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because white text
> 
> I know you didn't use it but now people will look for it and be momentarily confused ayy


banned because ayyy


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> ty bby
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I watched Death Note when I was 9 and I wasn't even creeped out.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I watched Death Note when I was 9 and I wasn't even creeped out.


Banned because now you creep me out ;o


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I watched Death Note when I was 9 and I wasn't even creeped out.



Banned for being awesome. *high five*

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because now you creep me out ;o



Banned for being easily creeped out.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because I'm eating dinner and you're not


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for Lilo punching


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I'm eating dinner and you're not



Banned because that's correct.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for Lilo punching



Banned because new user title?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because I know I'm correct


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I know I'm correct



Banned for hiding your sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's correct.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I updated it like, 2 hours ago cx


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I updated it like, 2 hours ago cx



Banned because I just noticed.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I updated it like, 2 hours ago cx



Banned or Eeveelution

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I just noticed.



Banned for not noticing sooner


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned or Eeveelution
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because did you notice sooner?


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did you notice sooner?



Banned bc that's neither 

Here 

nor 

____________________________________________There


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc that's neither
> 
> Here
> 
> ...



Banned because okay?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for being a sleepless dreamer.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being a sleepless dreamer.



Banned for hoarding collectibles.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for not hoarding collectibles.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for not hoarding collectibles.



Banned because collectibles are useless imo. It's all about that BTB. ;3


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for having ruyuk av


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned bc birthrawks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because collectibles are useless imo. It's all about that BTB. ;3



banned for GREEEEEDDDD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc birthrawks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I was mocking "All About that Bass".


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for being invisible again.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was mocking "All About that Bass".



Banned for leaving that's a redundant ban

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for being invisible again.



Banned because ohhhh


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for leaving that's a redundant ban
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for not reading my signature...

It'll be in effect starting tomorrow...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not reading my signature...
> 
> It'll be in effect starting tomorrow...



I banned *because* I read your sig. -_-


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I banned *because* I read your sig. -_-



Banned for banning yourself?


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for banning yourself?



Banned because no. 

Also for changing sig AGAIn


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because no.
> 
> Also for changing sig AGAIn



Banned because I'm still finalizing it a bit. 

After all, it will be my permanent signature unless I ever return.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because green cheese


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because you can't have ALL the green. Green feather... green pinwheel... green cheese.... Share the green love, my friend! Or else your BANNED! Green is MY favourite colour!


----------



## Cou (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for cute siggy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

banned because you'rE COOL


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

banned because egg


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because egg



Banned for having 9,000 + 666 posts


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for that signature


----------



## Aradai (Jan 19, 2015)

Cou said:


> banned for cute siggy


i love your avatar omg Nona is awesome.

baneed for homestuck idk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

banned because peach


----------



## Javocado (Jan 19, 2015)

banned bc hasn't sold green feather yet


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for that lineup


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for 2014 patch


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for having only one letter of the ACNL Japanese logo in your inventory.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for owning a Pokeball.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for not owning a Pokeball.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because do you like my sig?


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

oh gosh banned for so many reasons


----------



## Cory (Jan 19, 2015)

You're banned for being hot.


----------



## Capella (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because I already said that. Why do you copy and paste others' words to get rude with someone?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for labeling Justin as a bad noodle (I remember your old sig).


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because you joined 2 years ago.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for joining in April.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for joining during the 2013 fair.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for 5.5 k posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for 5.3K posts.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for 5.3K posts.



Banned for 2 many posts


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for 2 many posts



Banned because I'm bored...

and can't seem to ignore this site...


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm bored...
> 
> and can't seem to ignore this site...



Banned for a false sig.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for a false sig.



Banned because I'll edit it in a bit... -.-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for not liking collectibles.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for putting Oliver and Company in your signature.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because is that a bat b/c I love bats tbh


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because is that a bat b/c I love bats tbh



banned bc same


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because I'm weak... I can't seem to leave...


----------



## Puffy (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because this site is basically crack


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because Steven should not be cute.      Ever.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because Torchic used Hello! You over there! In my bag! There are 3 Pokeballs! Torchic's attack missed!


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because a hoard  of Torchics  engulfed 
The trainer that didn't listen


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because this site is basically crack



Banned because true. lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

banned because semi-gone


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> banned because semi-gone



Banned because spoiler in sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for moon and stars


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned bc dia


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> banned for moon and stars



Banned because read the whole quote.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for not banning me


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> banned for not banning me



Banned because I did now. ;3


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

banned for winking


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is winking too.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned because I feel bad for Oliver (is that the cat?).


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I feel bad for Oliver (is that the cat?).



Banned because that's correct. Or at least I hope it is.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's correct. Or at least I hope it is.



Banned for being semi-gone and maybe never returning, that's confusing XD


----------



## Sumia (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for being a familiar nickname.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 20, 2015)

Sumia said:


> Banned for being a familiar nickname.



Banned because what is tokay a nickname for (other than tokayseye)??


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because i dunno


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned for not finishing your sentence.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not finishing your sentence.



Banned for not understanding the wonder that is whitetext


----------



## Puffy (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because colours!


----------



## Myst (Jan 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being semi-gone and maybe never returning, that's confusing XD



Banned because I'm a confusing person. *shrug*


----------



## toxapex (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned for skipping like a whole page of the thread


----------



## Puffy (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because Mother 3


----------



## Myst (Jan 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for skipping like a whole page of the thread



Banned because I can ban who and which parts I want. Plus... you were the last poster so it made no difference until I got ninja'd...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> Banned because Mother 3



Banned because PMMM.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because green cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

banned because stinking bishop


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because if I add an "e" to your previous username, you get a month of the year.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because that's the most wrong way to pronounce it. It's like Juh-n.. John but with an uh sound instead of the o.

Banned because cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned for banning me twice in one post.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

banned because i can if i want to. also cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because judging by your sig, I see you're trying to isolate that pinwheel.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because yes and I want to save up for a white one.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because everyone wants a white feather (except Apple2012).


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because maybe true


----------



## uriri (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned for selling green feather :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

banned because yes


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because y u no have White Feather yet? C:<


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because noone wants to buy my green one


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because maybe you should try other methods like selling ACNL stuff for TBT or making art or signatures~
it works for me I guess


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

banned cus i dont have ac nl

and idk i can always draw mercedes cars


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned cus i dont have ac nl
> 
> and idk i can always draw mercedes cars



lol you should start doing that~
and giiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirl you need to get yourself a copy of ACNL because ACNL > Life XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops I forgot to Ban you XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

nah just buy it or ull get broccoli banned because broccoli


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 20, 2015)

banned for having two green items in your inventory


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because I want a cheese sandwich! NOW


----------



## toxapex (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because Doooooooooo do-do do-do do-do *Dedede's theme plays*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned for having random stuff in sig.


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned for having more collectibles than me. Which is 0.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because Quilava


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because why this


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because Pudge likes peanut butter and you fed him tuna! Also his lobster friend is bored.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because bats


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because you are not the loveliest alpaca. 




I am.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because move over sister


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because the crows are my friends):


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because procrastinating


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because I finished my homework!  tears of joy


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because of finals T - T


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because my older sister finished finals. Good luck, though! And don't die!


----------



## Puffy (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because I don't scare crows the crows scare me


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because guess what I'm doing right now?


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because no.














Just no.

No.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because can I date a crow in Hatoful Boyfriend


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

Puffy said:


> Banned because can I date a crow in Hatoful Boyfriend



no but you can date me! I'm sexy and full of da lurvs~

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and Banned because  you didn't add a question mark XD


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because a sold my only Kirby game.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because a sold my only Kirby game.



banned because of dem grahmarsz


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 20, 2015)

Banned because I hate typos they make me have bad grammarshxcjjfjxhxhxjc


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because I hate typos they make me have bad grammarshxcjjfjxhxhxjc



Banned because hisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Puffy (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because anghel looks pretty swell


----------



## toxapex (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned bc Charlotte > Mami <


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because Red


----------



## toxapex (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because Erika


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because doesn't know Mandarin unlike their above poster.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 21, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Banned because doesn't know Mandarin unlike their above poster.



Banned because I maed a spheal


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because cute.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

banned because can't read japanese


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because well, I can't lol


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned for not being able to lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because I made a breakthrough in algebra finally ^-^

_*runs off singing*_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because adorable signature ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 21, 2015)

banned because your sig is amazing


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned for Stitch making a sand castle <3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because y u no have blue feather?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because I wanted a balloon u_u but I didn't ep have enough tickets for both the blue balloon and feather so I only got the balloon


----------



## Rasha (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because I would've gone with the feather but guess different strokes for different folks


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because idk


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because your sig is amazing



Banned because aw thank you <3
I love Stitch, too :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because I see you active at some times but inactive at others.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned for not being inactive c;


----------



## vbunny (Jan 21, 2015)

banned cause your sig's eeveelution isn't Umbreon who is best eeveelution! :v


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because no.  Espeon is best


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because I SAID SO


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because gross.


----------



## toxapex (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because reinmeated


----------



## Rasha (Jan 21, 2015)

Banned because is that a penis? >.>


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 21, 2015)

banned because wh a t


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because weeb.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because *prepares google translate*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because foolish.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because Total Drama Island....

I'm not a fan of that show honestly. :l


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned for not liking it.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because now I need my beauty sleep~
g'night


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 22, 2015)

banned for being sleepy


----------



## Emzy (Jan 22, 2015)

banned for not being sleepy xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because stupid finals u-u


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because hang is there! XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because your signature is still thinking


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2015)

banned because it's not animated lol


----------



## Cheza (Jan 22, 2015)

ban because I want a cat ass trophy


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because Mint and Bunnie are your dreamies


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because Mint and Bunni are cool


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned becuase of DDD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because octopus


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because I'm eating Kanafeh right now. be very jealous mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## toxapex (Jan 22, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because I'm eating Kanafeh right now. be very jealous mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Banned bc what is Kanefeh


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because Kenafeh, also spelled knafeh, Kunafeh, kunafeh, knafeh, or kunafah is a Levantine cheese pastry soaked in sweet sugar-based syrup, typical of the regions belonging to the former Ottoman Empire.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because I don't like cheese


----------



## g u m m i (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because I can't beat Drake.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because I only like 100% organic food.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because is that tokyo ghoul?


----------



## Rasha (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because why is it so quiet today? O.O


----------



## Prabha (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned bc it's actually super loud in my house





Puffy said:


> Banned because is that tokyo ghoul?



Yes! Kaneki is my sig. XD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because I want your candy >:3


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because want to buy my extra red candy?


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because PINWHEEL


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because cake


----------



## Swiftstream (Jan 22, 2015)

banned because i havent seen you for a long time.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because me neither.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because I ate a piece of pizza that tasted weird :/


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because Madooka and Lukina.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because I'm literally Skull Kid


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because oh nooo, Termina's doomed....ooh nooooo.


----------



## TaMock (Jan 22, 2015)

^Banned for being a zelda fanboy.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because don't I have a pleasant voice?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2015)

banned bc idk


----------



## Puffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Banned because way past cool


----------



## Rasha (Jan 23, 2015)

Banned, idk why just banned...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

Banned because cheese fondue


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

banned for using something u used last year


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because i've used cheese for banning p much since i started


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

banned for using cheese as a reason for banning since u started


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because its freezing in Sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because yes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

Banned because i bought the comfiest shoes for school and i'm not even allowed to wear them yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because whatever cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because i'm still on my holidays and i go back to school on Wednesday


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because cool story bruh


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because surstr?mming


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2015)

banned because you have some weird obsession with it. um


----------



## Rasha (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because really the white feather isn't worth all that


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because I want a white feather


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned for having different words in your avatar and signature, because now I have to try harder to find out what it says... *sobs in corner*


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry :c


----------



## Prabha (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned bc your collectable collection is too colorful. i love colors :'(


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

banned because kaneki didn't deserve this


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because he DID deserve it.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

banned because :0


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because Levi


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

banned for erica


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned for having a backloggery.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned for topaz


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for topaz



Banned because I haven't been as active.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because I won't be as active as before either.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because this game's gone on for long enough! ADMINISTRATOR!!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

banned because it was made by an admin tho


----------



## Link of Hyrule (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because you are right


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

banned for beau


----------



## Puffy (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because popsicles


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 24, 2015)

banned because you have a popsicle Cx


----------



## Prabha (Jan 24, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you have a popsicle Cx



Banned because that sig made me cry bc it's kawaii




Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Banned because he DID deserve it.



Pls that hurts my fan-girl feelings :'(


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

banned because :'(


----------



## Puffy (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because 2 fair collectibles!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 24, 2015)

banned for cakes!!


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for cakes!!



Banned bc is your signature from an anime?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea what anime is in your sig, but it's probably creepy as hell.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned because I think that anime's Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned because "why this"


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

banned because pink feather


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned because I follow you on tumblr


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

banned for following me


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned bc all those candies *breathes heavily*


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned because woah there.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned because The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D is a Nintendo 3DS remake of the Nintendo 64 game, Majora's Mask. It was officially announced during a Nintendo Direct on November 5, 2014.[6]


----------



## Aradai (Jan 25, 2015)

banned for I think that's lucina??!


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned bc you see me hurting and that scares me


----------



## toxapex (Jan 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc you see me hurting and that scares me



Banned for what appears to be a huge crosswalk


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

banned because charlotte


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned bc your candies make my mouth water even though they're virtual


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

banned because tg

heck yea candies


----------



## Puffy (Jan 25, 2015)

banned because 2 of every candy


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

banned because 4 cake


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned because..because oh my, delicious cupcakes ;w;


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned bc sig matches avatar and nobody does that. but they should...


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 25, 2015)

banned for 1001 posts


----------



## toxapex (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned for Luigi hat


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned cause I can't read your signature.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned bc my cat *snores*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned for changing their signature and using improper spelling.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Banned for changing their signature and using improper spelling.



Banned bc it's called a sig randomizer, and bc is my splelling beter now?


----------



## P.K. (Jan 25, 2015)

banned because kaneki can ken


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 25, 2015)

Banned for posting after someone who can't spell.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 26, 2015)

banned because dude _chill_


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned because you're looking for Ankha.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for posting after someone who is banned for being dumb.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned bc you're rude


----------



## Puffy (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned because Kaneki Ken


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for posting after a person who can't write English.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for being ironic.


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for posting after someone who's closed minded and acts like they've never abbreviated.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

私を分からないから、禁止された。


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Exactly. Banned for not having a smart remark


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

バカから。


----------



## AustrailanBucket (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned 'cus I have no idea what that says


----------



## ilovelush (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for posting after a Mariah follower.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned because Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 26, 2015)

あなたは日本語が読めないから、あなたが禁止された。


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned because I might remove you from my ignore list.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned because Oliver


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

banned because nep


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned because Big kitty is hoarding white feathers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

banned because she has for the past eons..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned because will she share them?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned because probably not sadly


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for banning others that were banned


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for banning


----------



## Aradai (Jan 26, 2015)

banned for pixels :0


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for avatar extension


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for Dia


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for Jenny


----------



## Aradai (Jan 26, 2015)

banned for lots of colorful collectibles


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 26, 2015)

Banned for having an amazing signature that reminds me of persona D:


----------



## Rasha (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned because you're above me


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned because You're going to *LOVE ME!!!*


----------



## Aradai (Jan 27, 2015)

banned for beardo


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned because hi ^-^


----------



## Aradai (Jan 27, 2015)

banned because hello


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned because I like your signatures <3


----------



## Aradai (Jan 27, 2015)

banned because thanks


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned because you still see me hurting >.<


----------



## toxapex (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because you still see me hurting >.<



Banned because I think it's spelled "centipede" (in your sig) unless that's a reference to something where it's spelled that way. In that case ignore me lol


----------



## Aradai (Jan 27, 2015)

banned for Charlotte


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 27, 2015)

banned for red pinwheel


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned bc lilo & stitch was childhood




tokayseye said:


> Banned because I think it's spelled "centipede" (in your sig) unless that's a reference to something where it's spelled that way. In that case ignore me lol



Yeah I was thinking it was spelled like that.. I took a quote from a reference pic of a manga but I was doubting the spelling of that word.
 xD I'll change it! tY.


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned because ew centipede in my ear? I'll pass... XD


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned because Skitty gijinka is too cute omg <3


----------



## Prabha (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned bc she recently became friend of mine on here  recently! Super nice!  & gave me marshmellows
(why am i banning u?)




fuzzybug said:


> Banned because ew centipede in my ear? I'll pass... XD



They tortured Kaneki and put a centipede in his ear. Then he became an absolute boss. When he was fighting someone he said,
"Do you know what kind of sound you hear? When you put a live centipede in your ear?".. Kaneki..
I'm sorry I'm really obsessed but it's a quote referencing torture. (anime fangirl)


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc she recently became friend of mine on here  recently! Super nice!  & gave me marshmellows
> (why am i banning u?)
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because ahhh...I can relate 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because Skitty gijinka is too cute omg <3



Banned because I know right  <3


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 27, 2015)

Banned because there is also this adorable foxy in your signature and the cuteness makes me squeal~ >w< so cute!


----------



## fuzzybug (Jan 27, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because there is also this adorable foxy in your signature and the cuteness makes me squeal~ >w< so cute!



Banned because I think the writing in your signature is adorable <3 Good job!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because this thread hasn't got replies in three days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

banned because someone clogged it with stinking bishop cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because it just got cleaned up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

banned because cheese cake


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because you didn't wear deodorant this morning


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because MINE!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> Banned because you didn't wear deodorant this morning



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

banned because i actually used deodorant


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because MINE!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



2 bad


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for not apologizing sincerely.


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not apologizing sincerely.



im crai now that u think i wasn't sincere ;o;

Also, banned for not flushing the toilet


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

banned because i did use a deo u fool


----------



## Heartcore (Jan 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because i did use a deo u fool



banned because u smell


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2015)

banned because you are creeping around my ass


----------



## Prabha (Jan 30, 2015)

banned bc they said I liked centipedes


----------



## Sashataras (Jan 30, 2015)

^Banned because he didnt deserve this


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for joining on my mother's birthday


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 30, 2015)

^ Banned for preferring Espeon over Umbreon.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for banning the user above^^


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because Wynaut? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

sniped


----------



## Karminny (Jan 30, 2015)

^^ Banned for that horrible yet somewhat witty pun


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for Dizzy


----------



## Karminny (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for not liking Dizzy^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for joining in 2015.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for joining a week after my birthday ^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for not caring.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because you have more TBT than I do.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for 6,000+ posts...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for Jasumin


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because Jasumin is Pekoe's Japanese name c;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because Pekoe isn't in your avatar anymore.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned because I know ;P


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for not banning me for my user title.


----------



## AlexanderPie (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for having more items than I do.


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned for having the same birthstone as me in your items. D;


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned for having too much green.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm sore from swimming


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because the collectible value of your collectibles is higher than mine.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because it's all those hard earned tickets ; v ;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because your blog has less than five entries.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't really have time for blogging right now ;c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because due to my excess blogging, I am TBT's greatest journalist.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned for being TBT's greatest journalist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because if you ban me for that, I will never blog again.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because this is only a game c;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because I know. I was playing too.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because that's what the c; was for.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because if you typed it differently, it would be ,a


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because I've got street savoir faire.


----------



## Pearls (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc that's not a good reason to ban someone


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned for not getting the point of the game.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 31, 2015)

banned for being the self-proclaimed tbt's greatest journalist


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen you before D;


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc your avatar+sig combo is too _cute_ for me to handle


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

^^ Banned bc  ive seen you on basically every thread ive clicked on


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc I'm just _*that*_ amazing.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

banned because hello


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because the hat in your avatar is too big.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

banned because I never really noticed that otl


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc you have a peach


----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

banned for no collectibles D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

banned because you have a pinwheel ;o


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc violence in the avatar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

banned because mertle deserves it


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc Kaneki doesn't deserve it


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc a centipede in my ear doesn't sound good


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned for misunderstanding Prabha's signature D;


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because thank you so much. seriously :'( CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc I'm not sorry


----------



## Lolipup (Jan 31, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I'm not sorry


Banned because Kaneki will MAKE you sorry- D;
(JK JK, It seemed fun so I couldn't resist- cute elephant btw. <3 )


----------



## Mizuriri (Jan 31, 2015)

banned because your too good to me  ♡


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned for fabulosity


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned for having less bells than this morning.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned for stalking people's bell amounts...


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc Kaneki is going to eat you.


----------



## Karminny (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned bc idk who Kaneki is oops...


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because I paid for a dreamie >:-D


----------



## Prabha (Jan 31, 2015)

Banned because that Espeon is gorgeous tbh the whole sig is.


----------



## Aradai (Jan 31, 2015)

banned for having a pinwheel too aaaa


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because I don't have a pinwheel. ; v ;


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc link doesn't need a pinwheel


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because everyone needs a pinwheel.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 1, 2015)

banned because I need one. D;


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because Stitch


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because you have even less bells now.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because today I paid for a dreamie and a January birthstone, which is why I have less bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because who's your least favorite villager?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because who's your least favorite villager?



Banned because I'll let you answer that.



Spoiler


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because I like to trade your Pekoe with my Diva.



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



I actually don't have Diva, and I don't exchange villagers.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like to trade your Pekoe with my Diva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you couldn't trade Diva anyway. I've had Diva in my main town before and I haven't cycled 16 for her (or ever).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you couldn't trade Diva anyway. I've had Diva in my main town before and I haven't cycled 16 for her (or ever).



Banned because my troll trick didn't work, again.


----------



## Irarina (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because scared girl in avatar (?)


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc avatar + sig is too kawaii.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned for kaneki


----------



## Karminny (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned for knowing how to spell Keniki


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned for dizzy


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc Kaneki is a centipede. 





Karminny said:


> Banned for knowing how to spell Keniki


NO. STAHP.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned bc is it bad if I say I like juuzou and tsukiyama more


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc NOOOOOO. 
Ok Tsukiyama.. I can _understand_ but not Susuya. *I despise him. (don't tell lolipup)*


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned because come on


----------



## Karminny (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc I don't know what youre talking about


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned because sorry


----------



## Tyzis (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned for being sorry.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned because hi tg fam


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who you are.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> banned because hi tg fam



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned because


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc




do you like tsukiyama bc he's absolutely fabulous.. SHIP KANEKI X TSUKIYAMA ANYDAY


----------



## Karminny (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc rose


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao i like his hair
banned for acnl


----------



## Karminny (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc youre stalking me ((I see you hurting))


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc Kirmanny


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned 4 gifs


----------



## Karminny (Feb 1, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc Kirmanny



Banned bc spelling

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> banned 4 gifs



banned bc grammer


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc what about Keniki?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because Kaneki didn't deserve it


----------



## seanrc (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because Umbreon > Espeon


----------



## Karminny (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc you choose umbreon over espeon


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

seanrc said:


> Banned because Umbreon > Espeon



Banned. Just banned.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 1, 2015)

banned bc hi


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned because hello.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Banned bc your blue balloon <3.<3
Also banned bc signature exceeds maximum *Kawaii-ness*


----------



## toxapex (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc I need to start getting on this thread more again oops


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc why was I banned for that o.o xD


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because double gifs.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc why was I banned for that o.o xD



Banned because I've seen you so much that I want to watch Tokyo Ghoul.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueWolf101 said:


> Banned because double gifs.



also banned for gif


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

noooo ;n;
Banned for double banning.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2015)

banned because moldy cheese


----------



## Rasha (Feb 2, 2015)

banned because I'm eating cheese right now, yum!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned for being proud.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc my sis is a journalist too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned for having a collectible that is neither green nor blue (but is one of the most valuable collectibles on TBT).


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc I was trying to separate it, but idk.. I might put something else inbetween. Idk what though.
Also banned bc you should sell me your balloons. >.>


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because that is not going to happen.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc _it was worth a shot, right?_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because I want to keep my balloons.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc what if I pop them?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because they are immune to being popped. I tried sticking a needle in one of them, and the needle broke.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because they are immune to being popped. I tried sticking a needle in one of them, and the needle broke.



Banned bc you're lying.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned becaue actually, they're just virtual items.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned becaue actually, they're just virtual items.



Banned because you tried to stick a needle in your computer screen


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because I didn't. In real life, that was not possible.

Also banned for taking my post literally.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

banned bc LOL xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because the character in your avatar is missing an eye.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I didn't. In real life, that was not possible.
> 
> Also banned for taking my post literally.



Banned because it's possible to try in real life, and you admitted to doing so. Don't try and save face now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's possible to try in real life, and you admitted to doing so. Don't try and save face now



Banned for telling me what to do.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc that *eye* is the eye of a ghoul.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because oh, I see now.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because.. _was that a pun?_


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because of uncompleted ellipsis ...


----------



## toxapex (Feb 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because of uncompleted ellipsis ...



Banned because "... ... ... ... ... ..."


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc your avatar is too fabulous


----------



## seanrc (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned for feathers.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 2, 2015)

banned for aligators


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 2, 2015)

banned because i get to


----------



## Prabha (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned bc that's not fair


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned for blue candy


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned for no blue candy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Banned for no blue candy.



Banned for mature gif. XD


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Banned for no blue candy.



Banned for mocking me about that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for mature gif. XD



Banned for 6 birthstones.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for mocking me about that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what did you think of that order.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for mature gif. XD



LOL

Also, since you're above me, banned for having more of Oliver in your sig than Dodger. ;n;


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for being a queen.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> LOL
> 
> Also, since you're above me, banned for having more of Oliver in your sig than Dodger. ;n;



Banned because I like Oliver more.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned because the Amethyst banner is still here


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned cuz I just realized it can be closed lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned because it's like the year-long fair banner XD

YEAR LONG FAIR FTW


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because cream cheese



Banned because hi hi <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned because I'm in love with your signature


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I'm in love with your signature



Banned because aw, thank you! <3
I'm in love with Stitch <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for being in love with Stitch.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## Aradai (Feb 3, 2015)

banned for gif collectable wooooo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because cool avatar bruh


----------



## Aradai (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because u too


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

banned for not including bruh


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned bc I didn't really like the ending of Mirrai Nikki
wtf yuuki


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc I didn't really like the ending of Mirrai Nikki
> wtf yuuki



banned because did you see the OVA?


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because....just because...


----------



## Aradai (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> banned for not including bruh



bruh

banned because welcome kinda new member


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 3, 2015)

Aradai said:


> bruh
> 
> banned because welcome kinda new member



banned because i can do anything because i sold my soul


----------



## SirFireFox (Feb 3, 2015)

Nanobyte said:


> banned because i can do anything because i sold my soul



Banned, because you shouldn't sell your soul.


----------



## angelgirl127 (Feb 3, 2015)

banned for having an opinion.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for joining today. Welcome to the forums! hihi!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueWolf101 said:


> banned because did you see the OVA?



yes.. I did. It was okay, not really great or unique. Pretty predictable they'd see eachother again.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned for joining today. Welcome to the forums! hihi!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



True, very true. I just thought it was a little too happy for the story. But that's just my opinion.

Banned for having only one cake.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for having only 81 tbt


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for having only 81 tbt



WELL EXCUSE ME. >:C

Banned for having no collectibles.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for having 228 posts


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for joining in 2015.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 3, 2015)

banned for joining in November ooo


----------



## Tyzis (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for not having the number 7 in your 3ds friend code.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for being online


----------



## Prabha (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned because your username sounds like a rapper that just dropped a seriously fire mixtape.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because your username sounds like a rapper that just dropped a seriously fire mixtape.



LOL I CAN'T BREATHE

the next person needs to ban Prabha because I can't after that.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 3, 2015)

banned because I hope u aren't dead
also banning Praha because gg


----------



## Karminny (Feb 3, 2015)

banned bc I'm above everyone and what I say goes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Banned because your username sounds like a rapper that just dropped a seriously fire mixtape.



OMG WHAT


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for being full of yourself.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for having a kickass group of villagers


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned because your sig is cool


----------



## toxapex (Feb 3, 2015)

banned for christmas pinwheel


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for changing your sig.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for changing your sig.



It's a rotating sig, I haven't changed it in like a month lol

Banned for proclaiming yourself greatest journalist.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for not having any collectibles like me. ;n;


----------



## toxapex (Feb 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Banned for not having any collectibles like me. ;n;



Banned bc I have collectibles, they're just hidden lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 4, 2015)

banned because why hide?


----------



## toxapex (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because idk tbh  it's fun when people call me out for having no collectibles and then I can just go "NOPE" and reveal my final-boss-form collectible stash jk it's not that impressive


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned for not showing your collectibles


----------



## toxapex (Feb 4, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for not showing your collectibles



Banned for showing yours ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned for messy hair on picture day.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

banned because iris heart is awesome


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Banned for messy hair on picture day.



Banned for having a winter girl when I have three of the same hairstyle and eyes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because iris heart is awesome



Banned for having less than 30K TBT.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned for wanting pics of Ai c;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because Ai is better than Lurai.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because The cat fell into tomatoes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Banned because The cat fell into tomatoes.



Banned because that was the only scene I remembered seeing when I was three (when I watched Oliver & Company for the first time).


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned for being tired


----------



## milkyi (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned for not having a white feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm not collecting feathers.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned BC are you collecting birthstones?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Banmed because yep


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned for comparing my two characters


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because which female character of mine do you like the most?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because probably Kaylee since I like the color scheme better.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 4, 2015)

Banned because thank you. Kaylee is the prettiest in my opinion, but also the sweetest of the three.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because you're welcome.

also I'm tired of plot resetting Poppy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because Caroline is the best squirrel villager of all time.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because I like her, too, but her house is in a bad place :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because it's hard to be the last poster in all of the basement threads now.


----------



## matcha (Feb 5, 2015)

banned for chocolate keki


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 5, 2015)

banned because no cow milk ? ;o


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2015)

banned for not having a white feather


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because noone want to sell lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because wait until the next TBT Fair.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 5, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because wait until the next TBT Fair.



Banned because that may not be for like 2 years tho, they don't repeat events yearly.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned for joining almost a year ago


----------



## Aradai (Feb 5, 2015)

banned for birthstone


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned for peach


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned for Pok?mon (Kimono Sister??)


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because that's Erika.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned bc im not sorry okay


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because who says?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned bc I say


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because I say so


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned bc Im a bully


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because I can't stand your spelling and grammar.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned for grammar nazi

I agree tho. I'm the same way


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned bc this is online and grammar shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned for agreeing so easily.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned because I never agreed, ok just means whatever


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned bc no mi gusta sass


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 6, 2015)

banned because you have an amethyst. D;


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm jealous of your collectibles. ;o;


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for cake


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for noticing lol <3


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for being kind. ;v;


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm a d***


----------



## matcha (Feb 6, 2015)

banned for being a d with three asterisks.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for having the wonderland bunny as your boyfriend. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for being sickly sweet ;o


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

BANEND FOR CUTE STITCH GIF UGH i wanna watch that movie again


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

banned because squid kittens


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

^banned because your over 20 y/o


----------



## Zane (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for age discrimination!! i'm over 20 too ;~;


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for a cute avatar. ^o^


----------



## deerui (Feb 6, 2015)

BANNED FOR THE BAE, YUNO GASAI^​


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for deer


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because that sig was cute.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because cuteness


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I wasn't referring to you.



Banned because I just realized that so I edited it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

.tsop ruoy gnitide rof dennaB


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for saying that I edited my post and typing backwards.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because your post is too small.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for using bigger font~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for not posting in different fonts


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because please do.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because why

ok


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm cold and tired -.-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for being cold and tired.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned for saying that~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

Banned because I can say whatever I want to say. Also, nice job getting the blue candy.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I can say whatever I want to say. Also, nice job getting the blue candy.



Banned for those really really long stories about your town


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because those are for entertainment.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because hello


whuuut my 6,000th post 0.0


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because congrats on 6000+


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because I still miss your chibi.


----------



## friedegg (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because your sig is hella cute


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because havarti cheese


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because Brie cheese


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because I'm lactose intolerant (not really)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because edam cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because green cheese


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

^banned so you won't have to look for that white feather collectible anymore... I'm doing you a favor


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for joining three days after my birthday.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for mozzarella cheese


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for Munster cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because what happened to Mystery2013?


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what happened to Mystery2013?



Banned because what?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because there is a user on TBT named Mystery2013 (now Myst). I don't see her anymore.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned bc she must be busy
also blue cheese


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because I thought we were over cheese at this point. D:<


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because nnnoooppee
ok no I am I can't think of anymore cheeses


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because you can't think of anymore cheeses.  #myplanallalong


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because :0


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because lol
and banned because whoa, Mystery2013 is Myst?


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because yep


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for Akame


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for 4 feathers and 4 candies


----------



## deerui (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for beach items​


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for blue feather


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because animals!!!
rip banned for dia


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because Akame told me.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for involving her in your ban~


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because Akame loves me and she told me too again.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Banned because Akame loves me and she told me too again.



Banned for assuming that I was a girl.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because stuff


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for pokemon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for 3 stars


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for space dandy

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE CHEESE


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for feta cheese yum!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because Melanie Martinez


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because you have too many TBT bells (seriously wtf)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because you got ninjas and yes I'm trying to buy a white feather


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE THAT WAS MEANT FOR NOIRU BUT YOU SWOOPED IN BEFORE ME AND THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED BECAUSE THAT WAS MEANT FOR YUELIA AND YOU SWOOPED IN BEFORE ME AND THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE

- - - Post Merge - - -

#god dammit


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because maasdam cheese


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for accasciato cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because stinking bishop


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because I see things that nobody else sees.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because Danny Phantom is better than u


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because don't look in my house curtains


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because poop


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because you didn't smile for the picture


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 7, 2015)

banned bc akame


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned bc you don't have enough bells


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because neither do you


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because Jayden said "Your Mom" (inside joke)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because cheese crisps


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because your signature is just huge text.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because yes until i get a white feather collectible


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because cool pinwheel


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because coco!!


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because your pixel is cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because I don't know what/who is lon'qu


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because you changed your sig


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because you don't know who lon'qu is eheh (he's a character from fire emblem)


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because lon'qu is a killing beast tbh


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because I'm 2 cool 4 school.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because you're always on invisible mode


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because your not on invisible mode


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because you joined 10days after my birthday


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for 5k+ bells Dx


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because cats


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because I still think of you as sparkanine.


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because I'm cool


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because your my sister


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I still think of you as sparkanine.



):0
banned 4 akame


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Banned because your my sister



Banned because I think you got ninja'd


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for Oliver


----------



## Kale Kitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for Meow


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for Oliver



Banned for Dia.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I think you got ninja'd



Banned because I married Akame


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Banned because I married Akame



Banned because the girl in your sig and avatar seems pretty dark.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the girl in your sig and avatar seems pretty dark.



Banned because shes loves me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Banned because shes loves me



Banned because the mayor of my town loves me.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because ok, good for you, I'm gonna stop now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Banned because ok, good for you, I'm gonna stop now.



Banned for being a newer member than me.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for gifs!!1


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for gifs!!1



Banned because the girl in your avatar looks cute.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because that girl is actually me so thanks I guess??


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because nice drawing of yourself.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

banned because you have numbers in your username


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for _not_ having numbers in your username.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

banned for having many posts


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because you have Pekoe in your town


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because you have two cats in tenshi


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because I have two bear cubs, too.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because you live in a cardboard box


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

banned for visiting my profile


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned for recognizing stalkers


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

banned for banning me for visiting your profile


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 8, 2015)

banned for wanting VM's when you're offline


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

banned for liking lilo and stitch


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because lon'qu ;(


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because lon'qu indeed too cool


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because him  cool


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned for having a peach


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because jalapeno cheese


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because goat cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned for imitating Jun.


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because end the cheese tyranny 2k15


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because we need it for the pizza threads


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because you mentioned the word "pizza"


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned because end the cheese tyranny 2k15



there is no end 
banned for no sig img anymore rip


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because cheese sandwich


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because grilled cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## toxapex (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned for geronimo stilton mouse detective


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because why don't you like that one pun?


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what happened to Mystery2013?



Banned for talking about me.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for talking about me.



Banned for lurking

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because why don't you like that one pun?



I've heard it so often
It's like a bad nickname


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for lurking
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Thanks for telling me.

Banned for post merging.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned for tomatoes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because if I had a choice between calling you or Myst by old usernames, I would go with Myst.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because ok
also please don't call me sparkanine lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because okay.


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because if I had a choice between calling you or Myst by old usernames, I would go with Myst.



Banned because why?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because remember? GameFAQs? What don't you like about your old username anyway?


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because remember? GameFAQs? What don't you like about your old username anyway?



Banned because the year was outdated and a lot of people would bring that up...

and guess what, I actually started re-writing my CYOA recently. Are you interested in seeing it?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the year was outdated and a lot of people would bring that up...
> 
> and guess what, I actually started re-writing my CYOA recently. Are you interested in seeing it?



Banned because sure. And I'll call you Myst while I'm on GameFAQs instead of your GameFAQs username.


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because sure. And I'll call you Myst while I'm on GameFAQs instead of your GameFAQs username.



Banned because that works for me.

Here's the link to the rewritten version of my CYOA: http://www.wattpad.com/98048609-the-mystery-of-moonlite-chapter-one-roselyn

Not many parts up yet as it's a work-in-progress but I did get a lot up there so far.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned for wattpad


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for wattpad



Banned because wattpad is life.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because hello


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because hello



Banned because I'm bored and yeah...


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because hi


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because hi



Banned because I started a contest thing. Want to enter? ;3


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

banned because where? :0


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because where? :0



Banned because here. It's called "A Bloody Valentine"


----------



## Aradai (Feb 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because here. It's called "A Bloody Valentine"


banned because ehh idk, i always forget to visit wishyco. thanks though.


----------



## Myst (Feb 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because ehh idk, i always forget to visit wishyco. thanks though.



Banned because okay. I might make one of the prizes a CN code. 

You should try to solve the mystery if interested. You're welcome.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned for prizes


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because feathers


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 8, 2015)

Banned because cakes.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because of gasai yuno


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because cream cheese


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

banned cos unicorn


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because candy candy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because the white feather costs 30K to 35K.


----------



## Zane (Feb 9, 2015)

banned for crushing her dreamz


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because that guide is in no way legit as for the feathers lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because whatever you said is true, but people won't give up white feathers under that price.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because they are stupid if they follow a random guide that says you can price something way above their worth because hoarders.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I think we need a rare collectible limit.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because need to calm themselves while selling.. Noone is paying 35k even if they had it lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I will if I had it. The problem is that some are unwillingly to give them away, even if one tries to pay 50K for one.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because they have a balloon


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because there's one thing I worry about the apples coming in stock. The first restock might be a shipment of poorly behaved apples.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because probably yes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because please no.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because bananas ftw


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because some bananas bite too.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because.. yer.. god you perv


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because you don't understand me. I'm not that insane.

By the way, I don't see any correlation between your post and my post.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

I still don't see how my post is considered inappropriate.


----------



## Zane (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for being inappropriate


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know. I was trying to say that all fruits behave inappropriately.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because we need perfect fruit ones


----------



## Zane (Feb 9, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because we need perfect fruit ones



Banned because there'd be fighting in the streets 2 get them. but i would like a gold peach.



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I didn't know. I was trying to say that all fruits behave inappropriately.



its ok it was a joke... but u are still banned.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because ily


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because banana can be a slang for male genitalia


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Banned because banana can be a slang for male genitalia



Banned because I defined it as food in that context. Basically, it's a producer that can bite consumers (like cat bites)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banana bites the clam.. or maybe the reverse.

Banned because no sense of humor


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Ban lifted for spelling "humor" correctly. There's no "u" between "o" and "r".


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because auyptonite


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because what does that mean?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I just made it up lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I'm sick of plot resetting Poppy still


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because what did you think of my new album?


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned for being online


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for an obvious reason


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because tags


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for Gumball


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned for flowers


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for SNK


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned having all dreamies :0


----------



## Zane (Feb 9, 2015)

banned for being a dreamie


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because u make me go doki doki


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for not being a dreamie.

One of my obtained dreamies is a chocolate cake.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because my only dreamie left to obtain is Nui Harime


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for naming.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned because wat


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for misspelling


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for one chocolate cake.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned for a cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for having five collectibles on display


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned for having 10


----------



## Beardo (Feb 9, 2015)

banned for ban


----------



## Aradai (Feb 9, 2015)

banned for banning for ban


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for saying "ban" three times.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for dropping a cat off a piano


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for Pac-Man.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for hard-to-follow skills


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for almost 7k posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm going there today.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for being in the top ten posters


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I must've liked this site a lot.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I ran out of ideas to ban


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for promising not to post more VM's to Justin c;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because it's to all the mods, not just Justin.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because oh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because yeah.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for surpassing 7k posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because if I pass 8,000, I can show up on the first page of highest posters on TBT.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I noticed you spammed the basement quite a bit today c;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm not going for 1,000 more in one day. I'm going for 1,000 in 3 weeks.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned because I never said you reached 1,000 in a day.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 9, 2015)

Banned for too much yellow.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned for insulting yellow


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned for having yellow everywhere ;o


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned for punching myrtle in dance class


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because princess peach.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned for pixel unicorn


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

banned for piano


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned for pixel madness


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Feb 10, 2015)

banned for kawaiiness


----------



## Ami (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned cos I lost the game


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned because party popper


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because you gave up on white feather?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because nah but i wanted a nicer sig.. and people dont sell anyways


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because thats too bad


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

yes 35k gg whoever set that price in the guide

banned because indeed


----------



## Aradai (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because nice photography sig damn


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because thanks, it's one of my fav pictures of ayu


----------



## toxapex (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned bc 







____________________________


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because pixels? um wut


----------



## toxapex (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned because:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because why does it hurt when i pee


----------



## toxapex (Feb 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because why does it hurt when i pee



Banned bc if you're serious then it's probably a urinary tract infection. Drink as much cranberry juice as possible and consult a doctor immediately.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because you havent heard of frank zappa lol


----------



## toxapex (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned because I've heard the name but never bothered to look it up


----------



## CPTAnnaII (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned because I can't pronounce or make sense of their username.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 10, 2015)

banned because 

toe (like the toes of a foot)

kays (Like the letter K with an "s" sound at the end)

eye (as in eyeball)


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 10, 2015)

Banned because I am f***** today


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

banned for overuse of the "*" character


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for quoting an *


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

banned for violent DP


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because I love your signature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because I still like your chibi.


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I still like your chibi.



Banned because I saw your comment on gamefaqs on my thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because I might call you Myst there too.


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I might call you Myst there too.



Banned because okay. Btw, I just replied to your comment there.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay. Btw, I just replied to your comment there.



I didn't know that the CYOA's are dead already. Have people lost interest.

Anyway, banned for having over 10K posts.


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I didn't know that the CYOA's are dead already. Have people lost interest.
> 
> Anyway, banned for having over 10K posts.



Banned because it's because of the loss of interest in animal crossing over there. The boards have gotten _really_ slow on gamefaqs as people move on to other games and other obsessions.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's because of the loss of interest in animal crossing over there. The boards have gotten _really_ slow on gamefaqs as people move on to other games and other obsessions.



Banned because at least we have Bell Tree.


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because at least we have Bell Tree.



Banned because you saw how well CYOA's did here. Do you really thing it would work again? It's mostly roleplaying that gets all the attention. Oh, and games like these. No room at all for CYOA's. Not at all.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because I like reading your CYOA's~


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I like reading your CYOA's~



Banned because thanks. I'm actually working on a rewrite for them and a separate real story as well. Both can be found on my wattpad profile in my sig. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because cheese


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because i was gonna come in here and say "banned because cheese" and be like HOW DOES IT FEEL BRUH but u already did it.. i am too late...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

banned because it feels good ahaaha


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 11, 2015)

banned because you think it feels good.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

banned because string cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because what does cheese have to do with CYOAs. Would you like a mozarella cheese covered feather (aka white feather)?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because you obviously deserve it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because you obviously deserve it



Banned because thanks for being nice to Noiru.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because you know what you did


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

banned because i have no idea what the cyoa games are. also cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because your reasons are still cheesy.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

banned because mozzarella cheese as it's said to go well with tomatoes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because pepperoni.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because ham


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

banned because mac n cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for having a new avatar.


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a new avatar.



Banned because the people need to know more about CYOA's.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for wattpad


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for wattpad



Banned because I just wrote chapter 11. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for having a code that ends with a "1"


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because freaking Poppy won't plot where I want


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned for being so cute.


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

Banned because glasses


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because six collectibles.


----------



## Myst (Feb 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because six collectibles.



Banned because what happened to your TBT CYOA?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what happened to your TBT CYOA?



Banned because nobody plays it anymore.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because your avatar looks pretty good!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because I changed my sig back to normal again.


----------



## Myst (Feb 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because nobody plays it anymore.



Banned because that's sad. I liked it. :/


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's sad. I liked it. :/



Banned because you have 10k posts.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

banned because you have a tumblr account


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is hot XD


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

banned because your signature is so cute! (btw do you know who's the guy in my avatar? eheh..)


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 12, 2015)

(no clue XD )

Banned because...um... You're adorable?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

(ohh.. lol well at least you thought he was hot  he's shizuo from durarara btw eheh)

banned because you're a royal member


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because cheese


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because fat cat


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because you live in Japan <3


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned cause your a cute Pokemon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 12, 2015)

banned because cute sig!


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because Stitch <3


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because Gijinka Skitty.


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2015)

banned for Bendidly Crinklepap


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for Pokeball.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 12, 2015)

banned for bein a queen


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

banned because ZNT sig


----------



## Aradai (Feb 12, 2015)

banned for tabby


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

banned because you changed your sig


----------



## Aradai (Feb 12, 2015)

banned because it rotates :^)
also banned because rip ur sig


----------



## azukitan (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because you're too awesome for this site B)


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

(yep rip my sig  )
banned because your sigs rotate


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for the dead folder


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for being a Visionari.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for taking usernames as things.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for 7,111 posts (like 7-11)!!


----------



## toxapex (Feb 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for taking usernames as things.



Banned for being the 2012th apple.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for 7,111 posts (like 7-11)!!



Banned for angel glowwwwww


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

banned for espeon


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for getting sniped I assume~


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned because the folder looks like a gas tank.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for StarFall Forever coming soon.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 12, 2015)

Banned for cute sig.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because your sig is also cute ;o <3


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because stitch is cute


----------



## Myst (Feb 13, 2015)

tokkio said:


> banned because stitch is cute



Banned for wanting VM's.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

banned for banning me for wanting VMs


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## matcha (Feb 13, 2015)

banned for being very original.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

banned for sounding sarcastic


----------



## matcha (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because truu


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because it's past your bedtime.


----------



## matcha (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because i don't have a bedtime


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because I say it's your bedtime and I wouldn't lie.


----------



## matcha (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because everyone lies. especially people who say they don't. 
:C


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because i like matcha ice cream.
double banned because u wouldnt know if im lying


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because you like ice cream


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because Ice Cream is the holy food of the Fish people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for peanut butter.


----------



## Myst (Feb 13, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for peanut butter.



Banned because jam.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because grumpy cat.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because PINK HAIR EVERYWHERE


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because pink is the new pink~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because mrowr.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because yandere


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for exposing me.


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for not role-playing with me.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because I have your avatar picture on my iPod ^^


----------



## Myst (Feb 13, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned because I have your avatar picture on my iPod ^^



Banned for having an iPod. ;3

So do I.


----------



## Ami (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for being sleepless


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for not having any dog villagers :3


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because I like cats more.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because cats aren't safe on the forum when there's fish people.


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because sharks are dangerous.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because jaws


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for being a cat.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for being a fish made of peanut butter


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned cause cat.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because your sig is so amazing


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for 11k+ posts


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

banned for feathers


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned, because I am your god, The Last Tree Ghost!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for posing as the Last Tree Ghost


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for having cute music notes in the text above your avvie.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned for being paranoid


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

banned because for a second I  thought you spelt 'paranoid' wrong...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Banned because you spelled "spelled" wrong.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because spelt mmm yum.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because it doesn't taste good,


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because I haven't even tried it x(


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because does your chibi wish me a happy birthday?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because it's not your birthday anymore in Australia. But that birthday message was from my chibi, my animal crossing villagers and me C:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because thank you, your villagers, and your chibi for the birthday message.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because did you have a good day?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because yep. I went to Cracker Barrel for breakfast. And I played when I got home.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because that's nice! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because how would you rate shugo chara?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because how's Kaylee?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because how's Kaylee?



Banned because she's fine, but she's lonely, despite having friends (making a reference to how I'm single in real life).


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because thats okay! Don't be disappointed! Be happy C:


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because how would you rate shugo chara?


Banned because maybe 8/10? The first two seasons were pretty good, but the last season...meh


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because pink feather and pinwheel <3 </3


----------



## toxapex (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because artistic stitch


----------



## Irarina (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because artistic avatar.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

tHERE I fufilled my goal of making a card with my love on it


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because Levi


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned for your beautiful signatures <3


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because nice collectables


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because omg a rose collectable ? :O


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because, yay, you got a rose!


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

banned for two roses woo


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned for being cool


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because same to u


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because Natsu


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because broccoli


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because ima take out my angryness on you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is outdated.


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm still angry at you


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

banned for balloons


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for balloons



Banned because you got ninja'd. Also for putting in your old username in your sig when you don't like it.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because nice avi


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because Lucario is way more epic than Erika


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you got ninja'd. Also for putting in your old username in your sig when you don't like it.



for which?? 

banned for pokemon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because you have 2 roses


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

banned for stitch ;0


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned for peach ;0


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

banned for ;0


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because happy Valentine's Day <33


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because you too!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned for having a peach-colored rose


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned for not buying a rose!


----------



## Aradai (Feb 14, 2015)

banned for a blue feather


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned for 2 roses still :'(


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because, pickled cucumbers are pickles


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned becuz AWOG is amazing!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because ketchup


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for not buying a rose!



Banned because I have no interest in them.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because is TBT's greatest journalist .3.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned because reasons


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Banned for too much chibi and Apple2012 is banned for rejecting Nanobyte


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because i love lucario .__.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 14, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned for too much chibi and Apple2012 is banned for rejecting Nanobyte



Banned because nanobyte caused trouble yesterday.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because nanobyte caused trouble yesterday.



Banned becuz what trouble?

- - - Post Merge - - -



blaze5061 said:


> banned because i love lucario .__.



Banned becuz yyyooooo Lucario is epic


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 14, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned for too much chibi and Apple2012 is banned for rejecting Nanobyte



Banned for too much Pokemon


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

banned because POKEHMANS IS AWESOME


----------



## Speedydash (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for being TOO AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because you got phoebe! C:


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for violent profile picture


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for baby piggies being 2 cute


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because japanese collectables


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for cake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for roses


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

also banned for rose


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for the turquoise birthstone (so pretty <3)


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for balloons


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 15, 2015)

Ami said:


> Banned for balloons



Banned for so many roses my gosh


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for Lucario


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for kawaii DP


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because that's a lot of roses


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for aged cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because mouldy cheese


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for chili cheese fries


----------



## uriri (Feb 15, 2015)

lol banned for having too many Valentine's Roses collectibles


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for birthstones


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for 2 butt fruits


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc omg


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for 2 butt fruits



Banned because "They won't even admit the knife is there."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc omg



Banned for ninja...


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc how did you know Im a ninja


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc how did you know Im a ninja



Banned because I have my ways.
And... your post sniped mine just now...


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc idk what tht means sorry


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for Dizzy


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc ive been banned for this before


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for a lot of birthstones


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for only one


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for Erika


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for posting fast


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc salty for fast post


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for four 4's in your FC


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for not displaying your pinwheel 



Myst said:


> Banned because "They won't even admit the knife is there."



its tru


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because I have too many roses


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc pokeball


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for getting sniped


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc IDK WHAT THAT MEANS


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because it means getting ninja'd


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc I doth not understandeth


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because it means someone posted before you about something xD


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc I finally understand lol


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc idk what tht means sorry



Banned because huh?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc Im confused again what


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because you joined this year ;o


----------



## toxapex (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because you joined LAST year


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc you also joined last year like what? And for a bonus, almost exactly ONE YEAR AGO


----------



## toxapex (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc you also joined last year like what? And for a bonus, almost exactly ONE YEAR AGO



Banned because TBT anniversary hype


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc Ive seen you on another thread


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc Im confused again what



Banned for being confused again.


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2015)

banned cuz i dont wnat my roses to disappear </3333


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc all roses and one pokeball


----------



## uriri (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for having rose collectible


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc amazing Thomas Sangster gif that is cute enough to make even me swoon


----------



## uriri (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for loving Thomas Brodie-Sangster. HE'S MINE! lol


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc I don't love Thomas Sangster... my friend does


----------



## toxapex (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because idk who Thomas Sangster is


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc Thomas Sangster is actually pretty cute and a famous actor who *cries* iS 24 YEARS OLD


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc Thomas Sangster is actually pretty cute and a famous actor who *cries* iS 24 YEARS OLD



Banned because really?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc yea, my friend said he was and she stalks him a lot. Atleast hes cute right


----------



## uriri (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for not knowing Thomas Brodie-Sangster's age

- - - Post Merge - - -

i posted too late lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for not loving Thomas Brodie-Sangster


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Me? Youre banned for posting this scene from Love Actually


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for being a senior member


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being a senior member



Banned for having 5 roses.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for defending me


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for defending me



Banned because huh? Did I?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for the sass youre giving me


----------



## Shax (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for liking Dizzy too much.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

WOAH. HOLD ON. BANNED F+BC YOU CAN NEVER LIKE ANY VILLAGE/ DIZZY TOO MUCH


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for the sass youre giving me



Banned for thinking I'm "giving sass".


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because my brother is cutting an onion and my eyes burn so i'm taking it out on u


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for handling your feeling the wrong way


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc heeeeey I haven't seen you in awhile, person w/ a username that sounds like a serious fire rapper.


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned because my brother is cutting an onion and my eyes burn so i'm taking it out on u



Banned for taking it out on me...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Banned bc heeeeey I haven't seen you in awhile, person w/ a username that sounds like a serious fire rapper.



Banned because your sig. picture is broken.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc heeeeey I haven't seen you in awhile, person w/ a username that sounds like a serious fire rapper.



Banned bc omg I remember that and everytime, it makes me laugh

- - - Post Merge - - -

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for taking it out on me...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for having a wattpad


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because my legs feel like Jell-O


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc your legs cant feel like slimy food


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because Dizzy


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc why does everybody wanna ban me for dizzy


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for taking it out on me...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh gosh! Thanks! Just fixed it. 
Stupid photobucket has limited storage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc why does everybody wanna ban me for dizzy



Banned bc maybe they just hate dizzy and want to start a revolution against him because he makes everyone dizzy.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc is it bc he's tier 5


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc maybe they just hate dizzy and want to start a revolution against him because he makes everyone dizzy.


lmao^


and banned because no


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc you're a diamond in a bunch of roses.  heh heh geeet it


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because I can't stop staring at your sig


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc staring isn't polite smh


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for having beautiful stuff everywhere *o*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn sniped


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for foul language


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc is it sniped or ninja'd?

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned bc snipinja'd


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because you almost have the same line-up as daniduckyface :O

oh yeah it's either way, Apple2012 came up with sniped


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc youre back oh. ._.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you almost have the same line-up as daniduckyface :O
> 
> oh yeah it's either way, Apple2012 came up with sniped



I just checked, and they're different. Maybe she changed it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And karminny you banned bc you're bae.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because I was talking about before


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Prabha's banned bc she's da real mvp yo (Tries to look cool but falls over)

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED BC YOU NINJAD ME


----------



## Kishti (Feb 15, 2015)

You ran through all my flowers is why. :c


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned bc ur cute b)


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Prabha's banned bc she's da real mvp yo (Tries to look cool but falls over)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BANNED BC YOU NINJAD ME


Banned for all caps c;


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc OMG I LOVE YOUR AVATAR SO KAWAII

- - - Post Merge - - -

YOU SNIPED ME AGAIN WTH


----------



## Ami (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because lol


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because whoops


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

BANNED BC THIS IS NOT OKAY ARE YOU GOING TO SNIPE ME AGAIN

- - - Post Merge - - -

nope. good.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

banned bc the term ninja'd needs some lovin.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc iM THE ONLY NINJA ALLOWED WOW


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc tfios


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because wat


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because I love you're avatar it's too cute.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for not knowing what TFIOS is

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY DOTH THY KEEP GETTING SNIPPEDETH


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because lmao


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc my feelings are hurt why do you ppl keep sniping me


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because I thought you were a ninja


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc I cant see what you typed


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I cant see what you typed



Banned because only cool people can. ;3
It's in white text, silly.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc wOw am I not cool?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned  because this thread died for a few minutes


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc you have anchovy and I do too; but in WW


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because I actually had Anchovy in WW as well, but I haven't checked my WW file in years ;-;


----------



## idinojg (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because that did not make sense to me .____.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc you need to get hip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I actually had Anchovy in WW as well, but I haven't checked my WW file in years ;-;



OMG NO REALLY!?


----------



## idinojg (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because you didn't give me chocolate for valentines day >:L


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc Im too poor to buy candy for anyone


----------



## idinojg (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because, OHHH I get it ._. you had a character in ww named anchovy.. I'm slow E___E.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc DUHH cX


----------



## idinojg (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because.. my favorite character in ac is Elmer and I still dunt have him in nl ,_, but I have him in ww ,_,


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc I got poncho in both WW and acnl atm


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for two roses


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for 5 roses


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for diana


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc I still haven't acquired her, much to my dismay


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned because good luck!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc thanks v much (that weird sounding what)


----------



## Speedydash (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for posting too many posts xD!!!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for trying to regulate my posting amt


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc I just completed my collectable lineup, and I'm happy.


----------



## idinojg (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because.. CONGRATZZZZZ 8D


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because yay~


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc I might be able to give you Ruby


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because that's really nice of you! ^w^


----------



## Karminny (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned bc don't get all sappy on me (idrk lol I jst need her GONE)


----------



## Locket (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned for roses


----------



## mogyay (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for having the best signature ever


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

Banned because I have two of of the villagers you're looking for (but they're staying ;( )


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for two towns


----------



## Myst (Feb 15, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for two towns



Banned for having a new signature.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

banned for having three 7s in your FC :0


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned for having three 7s in your FC :0



Banned because I'm lucky like that. ;3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for reasons



Banned for being vague.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because that suddenly reminds me of Disband..


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because 'banned for reasons' was reminiscent of Disband also
where did he go


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because idk...

also banned for stating an onion


----------



## toxapex (Feb 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because idk...
> 
> also banned for stating an onion



Banned because I country my onions.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for not posting in the RP : ^ )
also for being rlly cute fml ilu


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because it's late.
(at least in my timezone)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because it's only 7:20pm here


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because it's only 7:20pm here



Banned because it's 12:31am for me.


----------



## Speedydash (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned, 'cause it's mornin'!


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned cuz it's 4 am!!


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because it's almost 10pm


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz it's 4 am!!



what are u doing up so early beb 

banned for time!


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

Aradai said:


> what are u doing up so early beb
> 
> banned for time!



LOL i woke up at like 10:30 and i could hear "Jesus Walks" on tv so i had to get up, turns out Kanye was on SNL
i'm always up at this time to work anyway rip

banned for coming off invisible >)


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

Zane said:


> LOL i woke up at like 10:30 and i could hear "Jesus Walks" on tv so i had to get up, turns out Kanye was on SNL
> i'm always up at this time to work anyway rip
> 
> banned for coming off invisible >)


oh right!! I forgot about snl rip. gl at work if u didn't go yet...,,,,
banned because u found my secret....,,, I'm no longer a ghost


----------



## alesha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for being a ghost before and NOT telling ME


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for not being a ghost buster



Aradai said:


> oh right!! I forgot about snl rip. gl at work if u didn't go yet...,,,,
> banned because u found my secret....,,, I'm no longer a ghost



I never watch snl so i never would have known y didnt anyone tell me ;;;;;;;; i did go but i forgot my ds so i was rly bored near the end


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because I'm sorry u had to go through that pain ;^;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because pinwheel


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc fat cat


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

you know why im gonna ban you dont you
yes
the elephant
the elephant in ur avatar


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc everyone WANTS TO BAN ME FOR HIM WHY


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc LMAO omg xD


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bC ITS NOT FUNNY OKAY THIS IS DISCRIMINATION


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

banned for

hm

banned for
that elephant XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because rose.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I am literally so done rn smh

- - - Post Merge - - -

You sniped me... -.0


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for joining in 2015


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for having your characters names end in the -ee- sound


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I am literally so done rn smh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You sniped me... -.0



Banned because if you were done, that elephant would be gone XD
banned for that elephant
and that amethyst


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for tht girl cosplaying SKITTY in your avatar


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc omg I just noticed that was skitty.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc same man, I had to really look at it


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc omg I just noticed that was skitty.



banned because wow XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc same man, I had to really look at it



banned because i think you both need glasses


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc you skipped over me like Im chopped liver wOw


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because :0


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc ace of spades


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because :^) lmao


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because :^) lmao



Banned for laughing.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc laughing is good for you


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc laughing is good for you



Banned because Dizzy you have two roses.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc this is the 8th time ppl have tried to ban me for Dizzy


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc this is the 8th time ppl have tried to ban me for Dizzy



Banned because I know. That's why I slashed it out. heh.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc slashing out is a messy thing to do


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc slashing out is a messy thing to do



Banned because it's only messy if blood's involved.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned  bc blood turns red when exposed to Oxygen


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned  bc blood turns red when exposed to Oxygen



Banned because tell me something I don't know.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc tell me tell me tell me something I don't know


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because elephants usually don't walk on two legs nor with their thing upwards


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc their thing that youre talking about is their TRUNK


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc their thing that youre talking about is their TRUNK



banned because I thought she was talking about something else XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because no not penis i forgot the name trunk lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because no not penis i forgot the name trunk lol



banned because I know, it just made me think bad things XD


----------



## Speedydash (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for thinking inappropriate


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I thought the same at first


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because english is not my 1st language lol


----------



## Jreesecup99 (Feb 16, 2015)

^ Banned for Banning


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc im eating a sandwhich


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because i had one just now


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because i had one just now



Banned because two roses.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because you dont jav any


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because fat cat


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I, too, have two roses


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because trunk


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I, too, have two roses



banned for Dizzy
and for being sniped by me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because trunk



banned for everything


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc you forgot about a trunk before

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> banned for Dizzy
> and for being sniped by me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



you jst sniped me...


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because you dont jav any



Banned because that's just mean.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because catholic girls


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc wht


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because you joined in 2015


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc wht


banned for that running animal
and for being confused


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Bannned bc dawn, chimchar, starly, and the electric type

- - - Post Merge - - -



fuzzybug said:


> banned for that running animal
> and for being confused



banned bs snipe


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> banned because you joined in 2015



Banned because hi swifty!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

banned for saying hi


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned for saying hi



Banned because I can say hi to whomever I'd like to.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc no migusta "sass"


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc no migusta "sass"



Banned because it's *me gusta. heh heh.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc no migusta "sass"



banned cos you get sniped quite a bit


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> banned cos you get sniped quite a bit



Banned because do you want to play a game of murder?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc is that a threat


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc is that a threat



Banned because no. It's an invitation to play a game.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc that sounded like a threat


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc that sounded like a threat



Banned for not understanding the game. ;3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for comprehension


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for comprehension



Banned because would you like to play?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because tiny sig


----------



## Speedydash (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for obstructive use of property. (Which is the sand)


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because would you like to play?



banned because yesh


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc awesome fox


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because 1k posts woohoo


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because dr. no


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> banned because 1k posts woohoo



banned bc I didn't notice holy ----


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because i have almost 11300 posts lmao


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc that's a lot


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc that's a lot



banned because big eyes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because that fox makes me dizzy


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because what does the fox say


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because cheesecake


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because cake


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because chocolate cake


----------



## Hakoe (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bacause you like bugs


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because hi new member


----------



## Hakoe (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because too much valentines roses


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc there is never enough


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because Meepits


----------



## Hakoe (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because you won't share pinweels


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because hi


----------



## Hakoe (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bacause skitty


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> banned bacause skitty



Banned for no signature


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because you didn't get me a Valentine's rose.

I thought you loved me.

*sniff sniff* *HONK*


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc your nose is running


----------



## Hakoe (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because you did not give mw a valentines rose


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc my friend gave me these roses


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for having friends.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Leela said:


> Banned because you didn't get me a Valentine's rose.
> 
> I thought you loved me.
> 
> *sniff sniff* *HONK*



Banned because I TRIED
You told me they got rid of them! And they aren't in stock!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because I can't share pinwheel, this was for event winners/favorites.


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for going 'mrowr'.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because Eilonwy


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for being TBT's greatest journalist.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because your collectibles are in order - oh wait never mind


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for judging confused things.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for having Silver the Hedgehog in your sig.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Banned for having Silver the Hedgehog in your sig.



banned for pink


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because the man with the golden gun


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because flowers


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because diamonds are forever


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because garfield


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for being a evil ninja. Banned again for being Media that's belated.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for complaining


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because skitty


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I already banned her for tht


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned cuz idk what your avatar or sig is from

JUST FOR SNIPING ME I'M BANNING U FOR DIZZY


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because I missed a lot.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I missed a lot.



banned because indeed

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc I already banned her for tht



banned because i don't care


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

banned for not caring, caring is important


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for 9 roses O.O
banned because caring isn't worth it


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc everything has worth


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because hot poop


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

banned for shiny new feathers


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because pokeball


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> Banned for 9 roses O.O
> banned because caring isn't worth it



i'm soaking up their luv

whoops that was supposed to post merge banned for being 2fast4me ;_;


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for banning bc of pokeball

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ive been sniped -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because ninjas errywhere


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because ninjas errywhere



Banned because you said it incorrectly. It goes like this:


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned for memes


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned cos I've been sniped
I am annoyed


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc you have molly awe


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for Karma.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because name change


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for stalking

omf I keep getting ninja'd


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for Karma II


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for stalking
> 
> omf I keep getting ninja'd



Banned for not understanding what Buzz is saying.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned for fair collectables


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because you have one too lol


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned cos I own everyone here


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because nope


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because you have one too lol



all three of us will be banned lol
banned for a cat


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because meow


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc Im allergic to cats


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because just for that
i'm banning you for dizzy


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for fuzzy buggies


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for so many cakes! <3


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for being too nice and too cute


----------



## toxapex (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc idk who the person in your sig is


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for having someone that looks like Mario in your icon. D;


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because I don't know either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for having someone that looks like Mario in your icon. D;



Banned for thinking Fassad looks like Mario.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for having someone that looks like Mario in your icon. D;



Banned because that's Fassad from Mother 3... or is it??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know either.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because in their defense he kinda does, like, a lot


----------



## Beardo (Feb 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because that's Fassad from Mother 3... or is it??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



(The person in my sig is Willam Belli)

Banned for weird, but really cool, sig art


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc this made me laugh


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc this made me laugh



Banned for laughing.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc someone was banned for laughing earlier


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for mentioning earlier bans


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned for mentioning mentioning earlier bans o3o


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

blaze5061 said:


> banned for mentioning mentioning earlier bans o3o



Banned because Hetalia!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for wattpad


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because of reasons ._.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I have your fc added in my ds


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bcuz of randomness


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc I think that's hetalia


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because is correct .3.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc idk what heliotia is


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because hetalia is an anime ._.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because YE I kinda guessed it


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because has an awesome sig .0.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because thank u


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc you ar a daimond. <3

Ha ha ha see what I did there? no? ok. ;v;


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because i dont get it o3o


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc her username is Aradai, and I split it up saying "You *ar a dai*mond"
me and my stupid puns, ignore me


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because now i get it


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc her username is Aradai, and I split it up saying "You *ar a dai*mond"
> me and my stupid puns, ignore me



omg thank u
banned for cakes


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because of roses


----------



## Aradai (Feb 16, 2015)

banned for fruits


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc why are we discriminating on roses, cakes, and fruits.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because i dont know e.e


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc omg you like tokyo ghoul.. It's my life. The manga & anime = <3


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because i have only seen the anime vUv


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc the manga is amazing too. They're both different stories after the white-hair-kaneki transformation though.
also banned bc I hate waiting for episodes.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc what pls enlighten me on keneki


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because i dont have a reason .__.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc omg no go away you *KANEKI * hater pls. #no

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I wanna know about kaneki


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc watch tokyo ghoul then! I'll give you cookies if you do, and I'll bother you a lot.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because i dont get a cookie vNv


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

blaze5061 said:


> banned because i dont get a cookie vNv



banned bc noooo it was just persuasion. I do it to a lot of people on here, and they end up watching it (muahahaha) >


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because i already had a cookie so nvm c:


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I need a cookie dude


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bcuz my cookie .3.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc no prahba promised me the cookie


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc my username is literally 2 inches away from the typing box yet you still spell my name wrong ;.; *sobs*


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I vmed you and you ddnt respond smh


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

banned because I thought it was spelled prahba too


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc we think alike


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I get that a lot in real life too D':

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc I vmed you and you ddnt respond smh



duuuuude no you didn't


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc dude are you srs?


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc dude I'm srsly srs and i'm gonna go flippin check

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg you did xD ahahha oops


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc smh I knew I sent a vm


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc why do I read smh in a southern accent... 
it's like shakin ma hurd


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I do too and banned bc I should ask about your pokemon in the pokemon thread but I don't want to


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc you should bc I'll get free bumps lol jk


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc oops lol sorry


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because you're the 32298th poster to this thread and WOW IT SHOULD BE STICKIED....


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc idk if youre srs or not


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc idk if youre srs or not



Banned for typing like that.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc Jeremy is logged on


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc Jeremy is logged on



Banned for being a stalker.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I cant help it


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I cant help it



Banned because you should play the stalking game. I just bumped it.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I jst responded to it thinking it was a coincidence


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I jst responded to it thinking it was a coincidence



Banned because it wasn't a coincidence.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I realize that now


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I realize that now



Banned for being slow on that.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc youre being a tad bit mean


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc youre being a tad bit mean



Banned because I know.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc im trying to partake in an auction here


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc im trying to partake in an auction here



Banned because oh? Is it for a villager?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc its for the Yellow refurbished rococo set and I won omg


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc its for the Yellow refurbished rococo set and I won omg



Banned because congrats!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc I almost lost due to luckypinch (im pissed off bc literally I was gonna win with 3.4mill bid and then she comes in at 10:59 with 8mill and then I bid at 11 which is the deadline omg)

Banned also bc tysm my pulse rn


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for more Karma


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc tht wasn't karma


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I almost lost due to luckypinch (im pissed off bc literally I was gonna win with 3.4mill bid and then she comes in at 10:59 with 8mill and then I bid at 11 which is the deadline omg)
> 
> Banned also bc tysm my pulse rn



Banned because yay! You won!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

banned bc im SUPER SIKED MAN


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc im SUPER SIKED MAN



Banned because you should be. You won!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc the host of the auction also said im adorable ^.^


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because good for you ^^


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc the host of the auction also said im adorable ^.^



Banned because that's nice of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because good for you ^^



Banned because agreed.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc im about to go to bed; ty guys ^*^ <- supposed to be a kissy face


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because maybe this is a kissy face? ===>     ^><^ ehh nope


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned bc is this a good kissy face? ~3~


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc is this a good kissy face? ~3~



Banned because yes.


----------



## Locket (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned for 10 thousand posts. WTH HOWWWW


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because lulu dog won't know who you are now.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

Banned because sweets


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because roses


----------



## Myst (Feb 17, 2015)

Ami said:


> banned because roses



Banned because I didn't get a single rose... ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I didn't get a single rose... ;-;



Banned because you said that collectibles are o'errated.


----------



## Myst (Feb 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you said that collectibles are o'errated.



Banned because true. I just feel a bit left out. Oh, well.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because true. I just feel a bit left out. Oh, well.



Banned for banning for truth.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for banning for banning for truth.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 17, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for banning for banning for truth.



Banned because people always do that when someone gets banned for banning.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

banned for pmmm 
aaa I love charlotte


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because poop


----------



## Myst (Feb 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because poop



Banned because bae.
Haha. Get it? No? *rolls away*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for deciding on whether you stay or leave.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for not letting people make their own decisions


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

banned for having a signature that shows off an island, you know your villagers don't live there~ D:


----------



## PuddingFiend21 (Feb 17, 2015)

you are banned for being so dang cute! <3


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc Im the only cute person allowed on the forums


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because no one is allowed to talk back to my Fianc?! <3
(In advance, thanks for calling me cute honey~ *sho happy* )


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because sickly sweet


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc thts my new otp


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because you have the island as your sig ;o


----------



## Joy (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because too much adorbs in your signature ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because I thank you C:


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because die hard


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because whenever I come to the banned thread you're the last person lol. <3


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc I don't know you *at all*, but I get the feeling you're totally adorbs and amazing! & I neeed to see the cosplay! xD


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because you didn't get a rose. ;v;


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc I did, but I was stupid and took them out of my line up and now I can't get them back :'(


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because I sent out roses and didn't get any back. So.. ;n;


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc people sent me some but I was too late to send back.. now I'm trying to compensate by looking on the forums and getting them sent by other people D; the struggle is real.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because the struggle is truly real. ;n;


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because you need to send me an Pm~~ **winky face** D;

Jk jk omg- xD though you do need to~ ^^

NINJA'D OH GAWD- xD that was for Prabha-

Banned because you are the Yandare queen. <3


----------



## Zane (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc you seem nice


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because ily


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because you have an peach and they are adorable. <3


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc im adorable too


----------



## Aisling (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because your villagers live on Tortimer Island!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because I never seen you before.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc birthstones and cake 

birthday cake?!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because my fake flirting on you failed. D;


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc who says it did? *wink wink 
xD


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc PRABHA YOURE MINE


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

banned for having more bells than me >:0


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for spending your bells smh


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because who are you.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for too many posts. Sheesh


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for NOT ENOUGH POSTS SHEESH


----------



## Mioki (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for an uncreative ban post. xD


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because your username is actually really pretty, i'd name my kid that


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc you changed your sig


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because hi


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc "is it hi or hey?"


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because that "hi" is not a legitimate reason to ban.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc I agree


----------



## Aradai (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because >:0


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc I jst ate a lemon square


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because limes deserve the same treatment as lemons.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc for some reason I don't like limes as much


----------



## Mioki (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because oranges were left out of the equation


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because there aren't any oranges in lemon-lime


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc those three fruits have citric acids


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because tangerines and clementines are better than oranges.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because what about mandarins


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc they turn litmus paper from blue to red and have a pH level of under 6


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because science is overated


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc science is one of my best subjects

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned also bc when an acid is mixed w a base, you get salt and water


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because salt kills people.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc NA is sodium on the periodic table


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for being to scientific


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc the correct spelling is TOO*


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for correcting my grammar when you didn't add punctuation to the end of your sentence!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc you ddnt do that before either


----------



## Mioki (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for chatspeak.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc chatspeak is the quickest way to type/respond


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc you changed your sig



banned bc dude sig randomizer, it changes like every hour


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc is that also on your Pok?mon Shop?


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc yes xD omg you noticed the banners <3

I thought nobody did


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc I remember I was looking through it and it was bulbasaur, then I clicked and it was eevee, so I clicked it again and now its charmender *skips the betweens*


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because your still not adding punctuation.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc which is your fav? I like eevee the best

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd 

Banned bc punctuation is for old people


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because nobody else banned you quick enough.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc eevee Is my fave or the normal types

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soupoftime said:


> banned because nobody else banned you quick enough.



banned bc I ban prabha quick enough


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because your still not using punctuation.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned bc I mean like which shop banner of mine is your fav?

I gots charmander, bulbasaur, eevee, vulpix, and pikachu
da eevee banner is my fav though..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned bc ninja'd once more.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc eevee and Pikachu is my fave of your banners

and bc imma win your auction


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc eevee and Pikachu is my fave of your banners
> 
> and bc imma win your auction



Banned bc it's only been open for a few hours, someone else will probably bid tmmrw.


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because your not using punctuation!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc I hope so omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soupoftime said:


> banned because your not using punctuation!!!!!!!!



banned bc punctuation is for English class


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because I feel left out of this pokemon conversation.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc join in the pokemon convo


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because im about to go to bed so I cant join the pokemon conversation.


----------



## Holla (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because of Jingle in February.


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because your hating on jingle.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Banned because your hating on jingle.



banned bc WHAT IS A JINGLE?!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc Jingle is ac santa


----------



## Prabha (Feb 17, 2015)

banned bc will he break into my house and drink all my dairy products?


----------



## Myst (Feb 17, 2015)

Prabha said:


> banned bc will he break into my house and drink all my dairy products?



Banned because Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

banned because you're still dreaming...


----------



## Myst (Feb 17, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're still dreaming...



Banned because yes, yes, I am.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned because I miss ur kitty avatar


----------



## Myst (Feb 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I miss ur kitty avatar



Banned because really? :3


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because you have a rose now


----------



## Prabha (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned bc you have 9 roses omg


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because you don't have a rose

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because really? :3



Banned because yes. :'(


----------



## Myst (Feb 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because yes. :'(



Banned because I might bring it back in the future. ;3

I change my avatar whenever I get bored with it.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because you got a rose ^w^


----------



## Myst (Feb 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you got a rose ^w^



Banned because yup. ;3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because I like cheesecakes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because so do I


----------



## tokkio (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because cool collectibles.....


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because thanks


----------



## Myst (Feb 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because thanks



Banned for saying thanks.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because im hungry


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because go eat something


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because i dont really have anything i dont have to cook or fry lol


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

banned for having a 2015 and 2014 rose


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned bc im eating cereal atm


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned bcs I'm sleepy


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned bc I bumped one of your threads


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

banned bc i am the law


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because hi crystal


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

banned bc hey tiff, where have you been.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because idk tbh I'm always losing contact with you :s
how are you?


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

banned bc i'm lazy with out good social skills; I'm good wbu


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because I'm alright ayy


----------



## Prabha (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because I hesitated to post here bc I didn't want to break up a conversation


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because hi m8


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because I love your avatar


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I love your avatar



Banned b/c I can't tell if your avatar is SM or physical harrassment. jks


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because you joined on New Years eve wooo


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned for having a nope signature


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned for dat Adorable foxy! I love how it goes in a circle chasing it's tail. ;w;


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned for sparkly green <3
And thanks <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because blue feather


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

banned cos you have one too <3


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned for Skitty! <3 and because I love that artist who did the picture~


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for Skitty! <3 and because I love that artist who did the picture~



Banned because I know right! I want to like hug the artist <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because sweets


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because magic colours


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because it's a damn good song


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because lol
banned also because I didn't know it was a song


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because you're not into 60s music are you


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because probably not XD
I like the music that was in GOTG, whatever era that was...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

yeah some of that stuff are 60s-70s..cool

banned because cheese


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because cheese is best with macaroni


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned bc I like panic! at the disco


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

banned for nice signature <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because I feel like I'm a topic killer.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 18, 2015)

banned cos you're not


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

banned bc thnks fr th cmplmnt


----------



## Rasha (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because why is this thread still alive?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

banned bc the ppl make it alive


----------



## Rasha (Feb 18, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc the ppl make it alive



Banned for not saying "because"


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

banned bc bc means because


----------



## Rasha (Feb 18, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc bc means because



Banned because that was fast!


----------



## kosaki (Feb 18, 2015)

banned because you keep bringing this thread thats older than my little sister back to life.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 18, 2015)

banned bc wOw hold old is she?!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because island


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned because angel


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned for not teaching me Japanese


----------



## Ami (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned cos never asked


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 18, 2015)

Banned for making cute pixels ^w^


----------



## Myst (Feb 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for making cute pixels ^w^



Banned because I like your sig. ;3


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned BC I used to make really embarrassing fan fictions on wattpad.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because my sis tells me not to read fanfic


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned BC I used to make really embarrassing fan fictions on wattpad.



Banned because you use wattpad too? Do you still have an account?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because my sis tells me not to read fanfic



Banned because why not?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because my sis says that it'll ruin my brain and give me weird assumptions about things 



not like that is going to stop me


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because my sis says that it'll ruin my brain and give me weird assumptions about things
> 
> 
> 
> not like that is going to stop me



Banned because I'm going to stalk you on wattpad now.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned bc I do still have my account but it's so embarrassing, and the things I used to read were.. Strange. 
Do you make stories?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to stalk you on wattpad now.



Banned because I don't even have a wattpad account xD


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc I do still have my account but it's so embarrassing, and the things I used to read were.. Strange.
> Do you make stories?



Banned because yes, I do. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't even have a wattpad account xD



Banned because I know.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because apparently I'm a bell-pincher


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for Marth B)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because pokeball


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for no yellow feather 8O


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for no yellow feather 8O



Banned because is your avatar Asher from moonycrossing's blog?


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned cos why isn't it Friday yet >_<


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because i dont have a yellow feather yet kinda regret not buying one


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned cuz everyone will live 2 regret spurning the yellow feather. *hoards mine away*



Myst said:


> Banned because is your avatar Asher from moonycrossing's blog?



nope, but i just looked at that blog and i suppose Asher is the blue haired dog guy hahah they do look a bit alike. B)


----------



## Aradai (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because hi


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for being in*zane*. So punny.

EDIT: Darn posted too slow .


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because pandora hearts


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because u gotta go fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you wouldnt believe how many people make that pun lmao


dammit, banned for ironically ninja'ing me when i was trying to tell someone 2 go fast

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> banned because hi



ayyyy


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because hot poop is awesome


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc are you referring to the aftermath of Mexican/indian food?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because yellow feather and no the band


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for ninjaing >:Y


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because always


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for having 2 red feathers


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because choco cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for having two red feathers


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for havin balloons


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for havin flowahhs


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because silver mailbox


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for having a cute icon


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for stick figure


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for provolone cheese


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for pinwheel


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because havarti cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned for pinwheel



Banned because the only difference between your town and my town's name is the capitalization of F.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for noticing


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned cos meh who cares


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you don't care cx


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned cos I should be doing math
but i'm not


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because math sucks


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> banned cos I should be doing math
> but i'm not



banned because i read math as something else


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you read it as that XD


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you read it as that XD



banned because ur a bit cheeky there m8 ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because of that face


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> banned because i read math as something else



banned because I don't see it... *smh*


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> banned because I don't see it... *smh*



banned because you'll learn someday..... ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> banned because you'll learn someday..... ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



banned because *smh* I'm sure I know it, I probably just don't see it. PM it to me?


----------



## Mioki (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because 69?


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

Mioki said:


> banned because 69?



banned because no thanks XD


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for 3 cakes


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you're *not* a terrible horrible person who shouldn't have friends and should fade away from existence.

Just believe in yourself *flies away with magical fairy dust*


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because you're *not* a terrible horrible person who shouldn't have friends and should fade away from existence.
> 
> Just believe in yourself *flies away with magical fairy dust*



ban lifted because agreed <3


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because you're *not* a terrible horrible person who shouldn't have friends and should fade away from existence.
> 
> Just believe in yourself *flies away with magical fairy dust*



banned because


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because you still haven't told me what I wish to know


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for not sharing Miku with me


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for being a dark fox


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you are one XD


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

banned ur also a dark fox.

actually im banning all you foxes


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for having collectible duplicates

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> banned ur also a dark fox.
> 
> actually im banning all you foxes



gah ninja!


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned for having collectible duplicates
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned because shouldnt it be called triplicates


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because your sig is amazing ;o


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> banned because shouldnt it be called triplicates



banned cos i love your avatar <3


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc lilo is me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because the entire Lilo and Stitch family is mine.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you win the award of having the best signature on this site


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because thank you you! I want that turquoise birthstone !! :O


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for candy
it is not allowed


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because how is everything awesome?


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because how is everything awesome?



banned cos it just is


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned bukausze ah beighesz teh diffurezse


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc uhh what


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned bukuaze yedun neh uhnderstandsz
yeah this is getting annoying


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because green feather


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because I wish I got a pink one instead


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because this game has finally gone on long enough! So many YEARS into the making, and I still can't BELIEVE this is still REMOTELY interesting!


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned cos be quiet, everyone will hear you and shut this thread down.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you think so? :O


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because no


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc yes


----------



## Mioki (Feb 19, 2015)

fuzzybug said:


> banned because no thanks XD



Banned because wow I didn't mean to sound like I was asking for that lmao but okay


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because lol XDD


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc I jst ate a pie


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because congrats

banned also because your avatar makes me 'dizzy'


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because waving dat trunk


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc I read tht already *ignores it bc dizzy*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because perv


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because i failed


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because chevre cheese


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc chevre is an acnl character


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because cheese duh

*Waves mah trunk*


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because trees


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc im allergic to trees


----------



## Mioki (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because all of your avatars are too cute


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because 342 btb


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned for 11.6k posts


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because trunk


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because rainbow diarrhea!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 19, 2015)

banned bc poop


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because u have horrible puns


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because frank zappa is awesome


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because who


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because u fail u dont zappa u suck


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because I want a red feather


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because poop


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because u fail u dont zappa u suck



banned because u wana gO M8 ILL HAVE U KNOW I BEAT AT LEAST 13 PURE SKELETONS DONT GET ME STARTED


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you wanna go mate? I like your confidence


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you like Kirby! <3


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you wanna go mate? I like your confidence



banned because WHAT XD


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned bcs Miki


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because pizza


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because too much food mentions. <3


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because too much food mentions. <3



Banned because *too many.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because so green ;o


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because so green ;o



Banned because what?

Edit: Oh, you were ninja'd.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because you ninja'd me


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because Death note <3

omg- xD so much ninja.

banned for Ninja'ing me D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you got ninja'd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you got ninja'd



Banned because a way to prevent getting ninja'd is by quoting who you want to ban.


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because Death note <3
> 
> omg- xD so much ninja.
> 
> banned for Ninja'ing me D:



Banned for being a DN fan too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because a way to prevent getting ninja'd is by quoting who you want to ban.



Banned because exactly.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is freaky


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because your avatar is freaky



Banned because your chibi is still pretty.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because you are an amazing blog writer


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because your avatar is freaky



Banned because I like it. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because why is he bleeding?


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because Lilo and stitch <3


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because.. . Who are you? I've never seen you on the forums.


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because why is he bleeding?



Banned because it's not blood; it's _strawberry_ jam!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because that jam is everywhere


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> banned because that jam is everywhere



Banned because exactly.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because how is it on your eyes?


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> banned because how is it on your eyes?



Banned because that's just his red eyes. Not the jam. XD


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because it's bleeding out of them eyes


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> banned because it's bleeding out of them eyes



Banned because nope.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for Ryuzaki


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because you have a lot of stuff in your sig ;o


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for not using your blue feather to propose.


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for Ryuzaki



Banned because it's Beyond Birthday. My gosh, people... get your facts straight.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkDesertFox said:


> Banned for not using your blue feather to propose.



Banned for also liking anime.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you have a lot of stuff in your sig ;o



Banned because that's exactly why it's all under a spoiler


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 19, 2015)

banned because fair enough


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because I want to know how people like my book but no one's saying anything lately... >_>


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned bc what genre is your book?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for being on invisible mode (everyone is on it so much that it's mainstream....jk)


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for not being on invisible mode


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned for being on it


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because why is my dot yellow? And everyone else's is grey?


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc what genre is your book?



Banned because it's mystery/thriller.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because why is my dot yellow? And everyone else's is grey?



Banned because when you're on invisible mode, your dot will show up as yellow. But to everyone else, your dot is gray. Same goes for every user who is on invisible mode.


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because when you're on invisible mode, your dot will show up as yellow. But to everyone else, your dot is gray. Same goes for every user who is on invisible mode.



Banned for ignoring me.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned bc it feels cool to be invisible. *throws on shades*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for ignoring me.



Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc it feels cool to be invisible. *throws on shades*



Banned because I'm already starting on chapter 15. XD


----------



## Prabha (Feb 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm already starting on chapter 15. XD



Banned bc maybe I'll read it. Is it the link in your sig?


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc maybe I'll read it. Is it the link in your sig?



Banned because link in my sig goes to my page then from there, you have to click on the story.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because blood


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because blood



Banned for not centering your signature!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because something


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Banned because you're right and I shall change it right now luuuuuul


----------



## Myst (Feb 19, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you're right and I shall change it right now luuuuuul



Banned because yay! It's better now!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because your sig is tiny!


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because your sig is tiny!



Banned because inside the link is what matters most. 
(aka my wonderful stories)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you're a sleepless dreamer


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I started to read your stories and got prompted to make an account. ;-;

BANNED BECAUSE YOU NINJA'D ME


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for future diary


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Banned because I started to read your stories and got prompted to make an account. ;-;
> 
> BANNED BECAUSE YOU NINJA'D ME



Banned because really?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you have over 10,000 posts


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you have over 10,000 posts



Banned because you have under 1,000 posts.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is 3spooky5me


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because your avatar is 3spooky5me



Banned for being a fangirl.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for  banning me for being a fangirl


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned for  banning me for being a fangirl



Banned because cute sig.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because tiny sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because one rose


----------



## Ami (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because I got ninja'd


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because you keep getting ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you keep getting ninja'd



Banned because cute sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for small sig


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for small sig



Banned because the best things come in tiny packages.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because sip your coffee slow, make it glow, it makes you want to get up and go

randomness


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because randomness.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because really?



YEP I LIKE IT SO FAR THOUGH.
Next time I have the chance I'll make an ID just to read it. ^o^


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because it's an even day.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because whoever is in your icon is good looking


----------



## Rasha (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because good morning


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because here it's almost midnight and I'm tired =.=


----------



## Rasha (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because awh


----------



## Bueller (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because the your cookies aren't PG-13


----------



## Rasha (Feb 20, 2015)

Bueller said:


> Banned because the your cookies aren't PG-13



Banned because the R in my username has nothing to do with rating. it's the first letter of my real name


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because cookie clicker achievement


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I wanna know who that is


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I love your signature


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because thank you!!! Love yours too, Stitch is bae <3


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because I wanna know who that is


Previous: Kim Sunggyu
Now: Hoya



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I love your signature



Banned for lack of ohana


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for putting hot people as your avatar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because that's gross...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because finding something good looking isn't gross


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because finding something good looking isn't gross



Banned for being irrelevant to hot guys.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because laughing out loud


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because Stitch is too cute


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for eating last reptar bar


----------



## Aradai (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because reptar bars??!!


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because lol
banned cos happy fried egg ^^


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

banned for banning the person i was gonna ban


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

banned for banning the person who banned the person you were going to ban


----------



## Aradai (Feb 20, 2015)

banners because wait i don't get this


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

banned bc yowapeda or w/e that guy in ur avatar is from


----------



## Beardo (Feb 20, 2015)

banned for being weeaboo trash


----------



## Rasha (Feb 20, 2015)

wow, Beardo! you're banned, gurl!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

banned for havin an ice cream swirl


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because your signature says you're a terrible horrible person  who shouldn't have friends and should just fade away from existence when you're not


----------



## Prabha (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned bc I banned him for the same reason once 
XD


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you're the best ghoulfriend I've ever had ;D 
(thatmakesnosense-)


----------



## Bueller (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you have a "p" in your username


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because you love deers?


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

banned for not being sure XD


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for using that face XD


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because it's my favorite one XD


----------



## Karminny (Feb 20, 2015)

banned bc Tammy is watching me rn


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because it's mine too XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for being a foxy grandpa.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because you're a fox too


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

banned for fuzzy


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

banned for triangle mouth


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for everything being awesome.


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 20, 2015)

banned for a future diary of love <3


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you're a bug.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> Banned because you're a bug.



Banned for a non-centered signature.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for a non-centered signature.



Banned because there is blood in your picture...


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because YOURS is a drawing.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Jeff THE Best said:


> Banned because there is blood in your picture...



Banned because it's strawberry jam, not blood!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bluedressblondie said:


> Banned because YOURS is a drawing.



Banned for still not centering your signature.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's strawberry jam, not blood!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because uncentered signatures are brave and cool


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because Termina Cafe is a cover up


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because Termina Cafe is a cover up



Banned because I need to change usertitle actually, it turns out it wasn't covered-up after all

Wasn't even that interesting... But life goes on


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because uncentered signatures are brave and cool



Banned because uncenter your signature then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I keep changing my tumblr url... *sigh*


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because uncenter your signature then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because I keep changing my tumblr url... *sigh*



Banned because I'm not cool lol 
Also what is your tumblr url now?


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm not cool lol
> Also what is your tumblr url now?



Banned for calling yourself "not cool".
Same as my WP username, which is in my sig.

I should go study. Big test tomorrow.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you are cool


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you are cool



Banned because thanks. lol


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you're welcome


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you're welcome



Banned because I'm not looking forward to test day tomorrow... so I'm playing this banning game. XD


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I'm hungry



Banned for reminding me that I should get ice cream.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because what's your favorite flavor?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for asking


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because what's your favorite flavor?



Banned because hm... I like the chocolate kind with mini m&m's in them but I also really like the snickers flavored ice cream, which I have right now. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned for asking



Banned for _not_ asking.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you like Snickers  flavored ice cream XP


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you like Snickers  flavored ice cream XP



Banned because what's wrong with that?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because nothings wrong


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because nothings wrong



Banned because good. Btw, I changed my username so link in my sig changed too.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because your link changed


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for having one rose.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because your link changed



Banned because yup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having one rose.



Banned for having no roses.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for cheesecake


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for cheesecake



Banned because I can't believe it's Friday...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I hate Friday by Rebecca Black


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because I hate Friday by Rebecca Black



Banned because you're not alone. I hate that thing too.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're not alone. I hate that thing too.



Banned because I love that song because it's perfect for a counter-strike on annoying people.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I love that song because it's perfect for a counter-strike on annoying people.



Banned because that sounds like something a hipster would say...

I don't even know.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds like something a hipster would say...
> 
> I don't even know.



Banned because I miss my hipster sig... Maybe I'll redraw it

Oh crap, I can't because the original sig is on my computer, I have to draw using the computer, and said computer is broken


----------



## mogyay (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because i don't know how to use the strike code but i'm too embarrassed to ever ask

banned because ninja'd and i'm embarrassed about that too ;_;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because too many roses


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I miss my hipster sig... Maybe I'll redraw it
> 
> Oh crap, I can't because the original sig is on my computer, I have to draw using the computer, and said computer is broken



Banned because I remember that. That was from a long time ago too...

Well, good luck with that. ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because too many roses



Banned because I agree.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

mogyay said:


> banned because i don't know how to use the strike code but i'm too embarrassed to ever ask
> 
> banned because ninja'd and i'm embarrassed about that too ;_;



Banned because [ s ] text [ / s ]

Remove spaces and it will look like 

text

I think there's a BB code guide on the site somewhere, too.

Edit: http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because [ s ] text [ / s ]
> 
> Remove spaces and it will look like
> 
> text



Banned for being too slow. I already VM'd them how.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for being too smart


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being too slow. I already VM'd them how.



Banned for calling me slow. How dare you


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for calling me slow. How dare you



Banned because I already helped them before you could. heh.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I'm running out of stuff to ban you for


----------



## toxapex (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I already helped them before you could. heh.



Banned for laughing about somebody's good intentions.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for laughing about somebody's good intentions.



Banned because *shrug*.

I'm weird.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because you're weird


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you're weird



Banned for repeating what I said...


----------



## Prabha (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for repeating what I said...


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned for repeating what I said...



Banned because that wasn't funny.


----------



## mogyay (Feb 20, 2015)

banned because look what i can do


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I looked and nothing happened


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

mogyay said:


> banned because look what i can do



Banned because yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Banned because I looked and nothing happened



Banned for that cool moving sig. :3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned becuz thank you and for being on invisible making me think you left


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned becuz thank you and for being on invisible making me think you left



Banned because no problem. Oh, and sorry. Invisible's just a habit for me.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because wow I missed a lot


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because so did I~


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because wow I missed a lot



Banned because not really? Idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because so did I~



Banned for having more bells than me. lol


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because pages of bans that's what I missed


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I love all of you


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because pages of bans that's what I missed



Banned because ohhh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because I love all of you



Banned for being too sweet. ^-^


----------



## Prabha (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned bc everytime I come on this thread, you're always the last one who posted xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because that wasn't funny.



Meh.. I just needed to say something to ban you.


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc everytime I come on this thread, you're always the last one who posted xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I play this game a lot.

And the tags say I own this thread.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because I really want to cuddle something right now but I can't and AGGHHH MUST CUDDLE e-o


----------



## Prabha (Feb 20, 2015)

banned bc _well.... I'm right here._ (;


I'm so smooth lol omg jk.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because suuuure


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

Prabha said:


> banned bc _well.... I'm right here._ (;
> 
> 
> I'm so smooth lol omg jk.



Banned because real smooth, _real_ smooth.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because suuuure



Banned because lol.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Prabha said:


> banned bc _well.... I'm right here._ (;
> 
> 
> I'm so smooth lol omg jk.



Banned because you are a genius and I praise you for that XD


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned for a beautiful sig


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned because Espeon is too awesome!


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because Espeon is too awesome!



Banned because Marshal.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because Espeon is too awesome!



Banned because ikr c;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 20, 2015)

Banned becuz like I have said before too much chibi


----------



## Myst (Feb 20, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned becuz like I have said before too much chibi



Banned because chocolate.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 20, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned becuz like I have said before too much chibi



Banned because how?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because chocolate.



Banned for ninja


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because how?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for not answering my question~


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for not answering my question~



Banned because I need questions in my ask thread. XD


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because of adding to drama.


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Emmy said:


> Banned because of adding to drama.



Banned because where?


----------



## toxapex (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for adding to your sig


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned bc its 12:09 am


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for adding to your sig



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned becuz you are correct where I live and I am still awake


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc its 12:09 am



Banned because I'm three hours behind you.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for *noticing*.



Banned for putting noticing in bold


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned for putting noticing in bold



Banned because it's an old thing I used to do... thought I'd bring it back.


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's an old thing I used to do... thought I'd bring it back.



banned because tht was so yesterday


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> banned because tht was so yesterday



Banned for not knowing the joke.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for no blue candy

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd grr


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for hogging FIVE roses.


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Naiad (Feb 21, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> Banned for hogging FIVE roses.



Banned for having three roses now <3


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I just made the most random RP out there. This'll be interesting.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned becuz your avatar has what I think is blood in it


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned becuz your avatar has what I think is blood in it



Banned because it's strawberry jam. XD


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned bc it's apparently jam

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is too cute for me to handle


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc it's apparently jam



Banned for remembering! Yay! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because your avatar is too cute for me to handle



Banned for that kawaii sig.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because how could I forget?! X)



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because your avatar is too cute for me to handle



Wait.. Are you talking to me? Because it's a boy freaking out about eating humans


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned becuz what is wattpad? DO not blame me I do not learn these things, talking to Myst


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned becuz what is wattpad? DO not blame me I do not learn these things, talking to Myst



Banned because wattpad is a site for reading/writing stories.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you forgot to mention that wattpad is a site to make friends too.


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Emmy said:


> Banned because you forgot to mention that wattpad is a site to make friends too.



Banned because I guess it is. Do you use it too?


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for guessing. I used to. Many moons ago. I don't write much anymore.


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Emmy said:


> Banned for guessing. I used to. Many moons ago. I don't write much anymore.



Banned because do you at least read?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for asking about reading


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for asking about reading



Banned because I made an RP. :3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because cool~


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because cool~



Banned because will you join?


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because beyond birthday D;


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because beyond birthday D;



Banned because you deserve a cookie. *gives cookie*


----------



## fuzzybug (Feb 21, 2015)

banned because you can do this <3


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for words of encouragement


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

banned for losing ur Y game


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for banning another Kaneki.


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

banned for smexy guy on sig


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

banned because i agree


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned bc I, too, agree with this


----------



## Zane (Feb 21, 2015)

banned for 3x agreement combo


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

banned because u know u agree too


----------



## lazuli (Feb 21, 2015)

banned for not havin a blue candy


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 21, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned for not havin a blue candy



banned because u can give me urs anytime


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned bc your town is named after the Kalos region


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for amethyst <3


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because u also have an amethyst


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because that reunion in the new episode killed me...


----------



## Ami (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because Tsukiyama made me lol so hard u have no idea


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

banned bc long T name


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you have more items than me


----------



## Karminny (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned bc you have less posts than me


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because not for long~ c;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because your signature is amazing!


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm back!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you changed you sig a bit


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm allergic to cuteness and your signature is slowly killing me


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because I'm allergic to cuteness and your signature is slowly killing me



Banned for being allergic.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for having a rose.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you have a rose too


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you don't have a rose


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because my sister is crying and it's really loud and I'm gonna explode


----------



## lazuli (Feb 21, 2015)

banned for wantin to explode


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for being the knight of time


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned for being the knight of time



Banned because... um... you have more posts than bells!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because your shoes are untied!


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because your shoes are untied!



Banned because I'm barefoot right now so... that doesn't work.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because your feet taste good.


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because your feet taste good.



Banned because that is just gross...


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because it is


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm gross


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because I'm gross



Banned for being gross.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I only say this stuff on the internet and if I said that to someone irl I would die XD


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because I only say this stuff on the internet and if I said that to someone irl I would die XD



Banned because I need questions in my ask thread... :/

Oh, and banned because good. That'd be really weird and awkward to say irl.

Actually, that'd be awesome to do on April Fool's day.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I need questions in my ask thread... :/
> 
> Oh, and banned because good. That'd be really weird and awkward to say irl.
> 
> Actually, that'd be awesome to do on April Fool's day.



Banned because I say stuff like that irl to my best friends, but they know how I am. XD


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm sore


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I'm sore



Banned because I hope you feel better soon. ^-^


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because that was too polite. (And I hope you feel better soon too, Vizionari!)


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because that was too polite. (And I hope you feel better soon too, Vizionari!)



Banned because do you not like it when people are polite?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because this is just a silly game, nothing is supposed to be serious I hope


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because this is just a silly game, nothing is supposed to be serious I hope



Banned because alright-y.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

banned because you changed your sig again… ;o


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for _not_ changing your sig ;o


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for cute icon


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for wanting to cuddle with someone when I'm right here *internet hug*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because *internet hugs back* you've made my night


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for a rose


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for roses


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for including more roses


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I could have sworn your signature was different on another thread


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because maybe


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because holy crap it changed again! :O


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for punching me in the face in a parallel universe.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because holy crap it changed again! :O



Banned because what did it change to?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 21, 2015)

banned bc i see espeon rn as ur sig


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because it changed from Espeon to a girl


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because it changed from Espeon to a girl



Banned because my sig rotates : )


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for ignoring me ;-;


----------



## mogyay (Feb 21, 2015)

banned for making me think of centipedes in my ear


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

mogyay said:


> banned for making me think of centipedes in my ear



Banned for cute avatar.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for .. C-c-ute avatar...

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> banned for making me think of centipedes in my ear



that's what kaneki had to go through..
A 5 inch centipede in his ear


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned for .. C-c-ute avatar...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thanks.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks.



Banned for disturbing avatar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I love the your avatar


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I love the your avatar



Banned because you have amazing gifs.



tokayseye said:


> Banned for disturbing avatar



Banned because it's not disturbing.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because thank you c:


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because thank you c:



Banned because you're welcome. :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you changed your sig again ;o


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you changed your sig again ;o



Banned because yes, yes, I did.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because it's been like the 100th time you have today haha.


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because it's been like the 100th time you have today haha.



Banned for overexaggerating. I just like making tiny modifications.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

banned because I'm probably the only one noticing


----------



## toxapex (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm probably the only one noticing



Banned because the numbers in your username are president Skroob's luggage combination.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because Tolaf


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because Tolaf



Banned because DarkFox. idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm probably the only one noticing



Banned because I agree.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you have a heck ton of posts


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you have a heck ton of posts



Banned because I guess I do.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you do


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I don't even look at post count anymore.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you have a rose and I don't.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because chubba


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because the penguin in your icon is scaring me. ;w; he looks really angry!
Ninja'd. xwx;;

Banned for Espeon! <3


----------



## Aradai (Feb 21, 2015)

banned because juuzou weh


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because juuzou weh



Banned because hi Sparky! How's it going? :3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you added another link to your sig


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because you have this adorable collection of birthstones and it's rainbow like. <3


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because I want a lollipop now.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because your birthstones look nice with your sig and avi, too :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you added another link to your sig



Banned for noticing.


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because hey Myst!


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because hey Myst!



Banned because hey! I've never seen you in here before.


----------



## MC4pros (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned because for not noticing that I've been here many times before.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for so much green colours~~ <3


----------



## Prabha (Feb 21, 2015)

Banned for having the cutest avatar + sig on all of bell tree


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned for having the cutest avatar + sig on all of bell tree



Banned because Tokyo Ghoul.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Banned because for not noticing that I've been here many times before.



Banned because my memory is terrible.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

banned because you have a bad memory


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you have a bad memory



Banned because it's in my blog entry with the rules about myself.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

banned because I'm going to go read it now!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 22, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm going to go read it now!



Banned because I want the apple collectible.


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I want the apple collectible.



Banned because you should suggest it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm going to go read it now!



Banned because okay. *hides*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

banned because you need the apple collectible!


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned bc there should be a pie collectable that explodes and splatters whip cream all over your screen when you click it.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because you're delicious <3


----------



## Karminny (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned bc _have you bit them_


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

banned bcs you're karminny


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because Karminny knows I totally didn't bite Prabha D;


----------



## Karminny (Feb 22, 2015)

banned bc PRABHA IS MINE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami said:


> banned bcs you're karminny



And banned bc I need to add you to my friend list oops


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because Prabha was totally my valentine though~ D;


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

_Banned bc Guys... guys... there's enough Prabha to go around ;D *tries to look cool but falls down*_


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

banned for trying to be cool


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> banned for trying to be cool



Banned for that cool avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

banned because d'anks


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> banned because d'anks



Banned because no problem. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

banned because I'm back ;o


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm back ;o



Banned because yay!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

banned because i won't be on much longer haha


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I'm like the cooliest


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for being cool ;o


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

banned for being cold c;


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

banned because *insert anything to do with cold or ice pun here*


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> banned because *insert anything to do with cold or ice pun here*



Banned because Elsa.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because Olaf.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because Frozen joke.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned bc stop making frozen puns or elsa I'll freeze you.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because stay cool.

*Mr. Freeze puns beware*


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for being punny


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because puns are puns and puns are fantastic.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned bc *icy* what you did there with those frozen puns though


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for repeating 'puns' 3 times

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for repeating 'puns' 3 times
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninja'd



Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I've been banned for that before


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because haven't we all?


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because haven't we all?



Banned for posing a question.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for not posing a question

- - - Post Merge - - -

I bet someone will say banned for whipped cream or fish face, maybe not now since I said this but someone was thinking about it


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for AWOG


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for Espeon

- - - Post Merge - - -

And now banned for Erika, how do people change their sigs like that?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because my sig rotates


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for having cute avatar and sig


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned becuz how do people make their sigs rotate

- - - Post Merge - - -



bonjohnp4ever said:


> Banned for having cute avatar and sig



Banned for kitty eating snow cone


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Banned becuz how do people make their sigs rotate
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because magic.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because magic.



Banned because I need a better explanation


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

banned because i love your new avatar


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because you have all the candy. <3


----------



## toxapex (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned before you need a Pearl to go with that Garnet and Amethyst



spCrossing said:


> Banned because puns are puns and puns are fantastic.



I can vouch for this


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because 321 bells.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because you have one rose. ;w;


----------



## Prabha (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for liking Susuya Juuzou.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 22, 2015)

banned for losing your pokemon game


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Raviuchiha said:


> banned for losing your pokemon game



Banned because I've never seen you before. Hi!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for beyond birthday


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for beyond birthday



Banned for being correct finally.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because



Banned because I need to update my story today.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because update


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I really love your new signature. <3


----------



## Locket (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for YELLOW FOR THE 3,000ish TIME!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banend for being a ninja :<


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because update



Banned because do you like my stories? :3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I really love your new signature. <3



Banned because thanks, but my sig still rotates :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because do you like my stories? :3



Banned because I saw the Bloody Valentine event. Mysterious...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because rotation.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I cannot figure out what that is in your icon. ;w;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I cannot figure out what that is in your icon. ;w;



Banned because look up "Lord Tourettes" cx That's who it is c;


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I saw the Bloody Valentine event. Mysterious...



Banned because are you entering it? :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because look up "Lord Tourettes" cx That's who it is c;



Banned because you have more than 1k bells.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure.


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I'm not sure.



Banned because you can always give it a try. There is no penalty.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for a cool UN


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Mioki said:


> Banned for a cool UN



Banned because thanks.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because bloody valentine.


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because bloody valentine.



Banned because I'm excited.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because someone covered in blood shouldn't be excited D:


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because someone covered in blood shouldn't be excited D:



Banned because it's strawberry jam!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because my tooth hurts


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because my tooth hurts



Banned because drink water. idk


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because.


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because.



Banned for lack of reason for banning.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for being sleepless, everyone must sleep! D:


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for being sleepless, everyone must sleep! D:



Banned because sleep is for the weak.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I really want to cuddle with someone and it's not happening. >:c


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because it will happy and it will be completely adorable and fluffy. <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I wish :c


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I always find a stuffed snimal cuddly :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

animal*


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I always find a stuffed snimal cuddly :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> animal*



Banned for post-merging instead of editing.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because I was lazy


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I was lazy



Banned for being lazy. Oh, and I wrote a new poem today. :3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned because nice poem


----------



## Myst (Feb 22, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because nice poem



Banned because thanks!~


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for stealing Mello's chocolate.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 22, 2015)

Banned for gilbert nightray. <3


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Banned for stealing Mello's chocolate.



Banned for making a DN reference.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for gilbert nightray. <3



Banned because I like your signature.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because I'm a sucker for compliments D:


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because pink.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because pink hair.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because no pink


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because Bianca is wearing pink.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because my boyfriend says that to me too much cx


----------



## Athenacchi (Feb 23, 2015)

oh gosh
it's been a while since i've seen one of these threads ;w;



Vizionari said:


> Banned because ok



banned because erika is in your siggy


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Athenacchi said:


> oh gosh
> it's been a while since i've seen one of these threads ;w;
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for epic username.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because you have a nice username, too


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you have a nice username, too



Banned because thanks. You too. :3


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned bc wattpad


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned for 100 posts


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned for rainbow colours <3


----------



## Mioki (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned for CAKE!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

banned for less than 400 posts


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2015)

banned for spooky lantern


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned for Julian themed name. It's cute. Too cute. Banned.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned for Tom Nook in a cute hat.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

banned for naming town starfall


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned for candy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 23, 2015)

banned because your avatar makes me smile c:


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because yay! And your sig makes me smile


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because it's a me, *****!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because censorship


----------



## Rasha (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because not sure if offline or invisible :O


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because I'm online now cx


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because you have an centipede in your ear. xP


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

banned cus cute avatar


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

deerui said:


> banned cus cute avatar



Banned because cute username.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because purple.


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because purple.



Banned because I like purple.


----------



## KingLuigi (Feb 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like purple.



Banned because I dislike purple.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned for disliking something.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned for shooting stars~


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for shooting stars~



Banned because I like your siganture. Did you make it yourself? :3


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because YES I did! ;w; *sho happy someone noticed* (I also did my icon to match. <3 it was hard ugh~~)


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because YES I did! ;w; *sho happy someone noticed* (I also did my icon to match. <3 it was hard ugh~~)



Banned because they look awesome! What anime are they from?


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because they look awesome! What anime are they from?



Banned because your location is "In my nightmares"


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Banned because your location is "In my nightmares"



Banned for being a stalker. ;3


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being a stalker. ;3



banned because you've learned my secrets *muahaha*


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> banned because you've learned my secrets *muahaha*



Banned because yes, yes, I have.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

Banned because you seem nice rather than scary. owo


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you seem nice rather than scary. owo



Banned because I'm a mix.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because I'm not in the mood.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned for an awkwardly mesmerizing signature... <':


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned for cute colors in your sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned for only links in your sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned for not having a blue feather


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned for no feathers


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for only links in your sig



Banned because I have links AND stars. ;3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have links AND stars. ;3



Banned because ok, links and stars only c;


----------



## Allycat (Feb 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have links AND stars. ;3



banned because you messed my post up. lol


----------



## Mioki (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned for an adorable mayor. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 24, 2015)

banned because I love the colours of your sig and avatar c:


----------



## Mioki (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because thanks. <3 And also because your sig and avatar are adorable


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because far from reality~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because we're banning each other for nice reasons and I love all of you.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 24, 2015)

banned because you've been here for over 3 years.


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> banned because you've been here for over 3 years.



Banned because Swifty! It's been so long!


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

banned because randomness


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because I have been banning people for what seems like forever


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because happy world


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

banned because you have Marshall o3o


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because I'm thinking of switching him for Pietro


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because I also have Fang and Whitney


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because duuuuuude


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because hI


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because hello der!


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because I'm watching anime.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because my tummy hurts.


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because my tummy hurts.



Banned because feel better soon!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned for not fixing it with your magical powers


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned for not fixing it with your magical powers



Banned because 'TweetTweet'.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because follow4follow on the tweeter if you real 


jk you don't have to and can still be real


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because follow4follow on the tweeter if you real
> 
> 
> jk you don't have to and can still be real



Banned because I don't use twitter.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because I don't either


----------



## toxapex (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned bc I do :^)


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't either



Banned because high five!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because my head hurts. :c


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because my head hurts. :c



Banned because aww... I hope you feel better!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Banned because thank you, you're so sweet <333


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because thank you, you're so sweet <333



Banned because you're welcome. And thanks! ^w^


----------



## toxapex (Feb 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome. And thanks! ^w^



Banned for using thank you and you're welcome in that order


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for using thank you and you're welcome in that order



Banned because it makes sense if you see the post before mine.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because you started watching Tokyo ghoul!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because your username always makes me think of Lilipup the pokemon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because I love your avatar C:


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because your icon and signature are some of my childhood. owo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because they're my life <3


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because Stitch ^_^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because I miss having my rose :.(


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because put one in your sig,that way you'll have it forever <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because what do you mean?


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because put the image of the rose in your sig


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because I miss my Roses very much as well, my bae Prabha and my Fiance gave me one so I'm a little sad because I forget what messages they had there~ ;w;


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because that's sweet, the roses I got had some nice messages as well :,)

Also banned because it irks me when people say 'bae' (no offense  )


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because I used to HATE when people said Bae too~ D; but when I learned it's meaning (Before anyone else! how cute. ;w; )It just sounds like baby so it's okay now~ xP (at least to me, lol.)


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I used to HATE when people said Bae too~ D; but when I learned it's meaning (Before anyone else! how cute. ;w; )It just sounds like baby so it's okay now~ xP (at least to me, lol.)



Banned because bae means '****' in Danish.


----------



## Zane (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because it's a new day 
bae is AAVE


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because they won't admit the knife is there.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because bae=poop


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because kitty


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because feather


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because hello


----------



## Karminny (Feb 25, 2015)

banned bc good bye


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because I'm not! <3


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because has a cool sig .3.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because thank you! ;w; I tried my best on it~ <3


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because thank you! ;w; I tried my best on it~ <3



Banned because I have no homework and I'm going to watch more Tokyo Ghoul today.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned bc omg you watch tokyo ghoul ^^^


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc omg you watch tokyo ghoul ^^^



Banned because I just started this past Monday. ^^"


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because I influenced you. owo


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I influenced you. owo



Banned because I was already planning on watching it, but after I finished Black Butler. You only pushed me to put Black Butler on pause for it. XD


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because omg Tokyo Ghoul is better than black butler, but black butler is also amazing. D;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because your character looks like a waitress.


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your character looks like a waitress.



Banned because I disagree.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because omg Tokyo Ghoul is better than black butler, but black butler is also amazing. D;



Banned because agreed.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned bc ive only _heard_ of those 2 animes


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc ive only _heard_ of those 2 animes



Banned because you need to watch (more) anime.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned bc I do indeed watch anime, which is why that (more) was absolutely necessary


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I do indeed watch anime, which is why that (more) was absolutely necessary



Banned because *phew*. I placed it in parentheses in case you didn't watch anime.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned bc I really need to watch anime again (dang hw)


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because Prabha is mine~ D;


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 25, 2015)

banned becuAUSE IM SORRY IMU ;A;


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because anime talk c;


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because can u fill me in on the anime talk ;3


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because I'm on episode 7 now!


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 25, 2015)

banned because long time no see


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because so many yummy sweets! <3


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because so many yummy sweets! <3



Banned because I just finished episode 9!


----------



## zelorm (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because no one cares


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because Tokyo ghoul fans care xP


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because Tokyo ghoul fans care xP



Banned because almost done with season one!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 25, 2015)

Banned because you're like my sis; she can finish a season of anime in one night xD


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you're like my sis; she can finish a season of anime in one night xD



Banned because time for season two!

And yeah, I'm a binge-watcher.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for being a binge-watcher.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because I see you around a lot more now =o


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because I see you too! \(>U<)/


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because Erik


----------



## Mioki (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for Espeon.

Jolteon ftw


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because your avatar and sig match colours


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for nearing 6,000 TBT.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

banned for getting me there <3 thanks so much!


----------



## Ami (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for candies


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for cute username.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because you post here the most.


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you post here the most.



Banned because that's true.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

banned for having a wattpad


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

banned because swoosh


----------



## Zane (Feb 26, 2015)

watch me swoonce right in and ban u


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

banned because pokeball


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because there's a person in your sig.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 26, 2015)

banned bc you hav whitney in ur sig


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 26, 2015)

banned because you have the lantern!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because ice cream and candy *.*


----------



## Emmy (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because you ate my cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because butter!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned for mentioning butter, but not saying what brand.


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for mentioning butter, but not saying what brand.



Banned because Mondo butter! (High five if you catch the reference.)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because I can't believe it's not butter


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because I can't believe it's not butter



Banned because butter jokes are the best. :3


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because each time you say you're 'binging' all I think of is the binge eater D:


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because each time you say you're 'binging' all I think of is the binge eater D:



Banned because omfg. That's too funny! XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 26, 2015)

Banned because I'm sleepy


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because I'm sleepy



Banned because go sleep? idk.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 27, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE MOTHER 4 HYPE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because you're random


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because you're not in a pickle. D:


----------



## lazuli (Feb 27, 2015)

banned bc that sig is 2pink4me


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because your items look delicious.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because I love your sig and avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because feathers


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because Friday!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because you liked that Kaneki got abused. ;w;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because so pink ;o


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because so pink ;o



Banned for being cute.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because thankies?


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned bc no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because you didn't right because but you wrote 'bc'


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned bc WRITE***


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because omg I'm disappointed in myself… D: how did i do that.. i feel stupid…*hides*


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

banned bc ill excuse you jst this one time


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because thank you


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned bc *tries to look chill*

yea whatever


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because you have joined over a month ago now


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

banned for making me sentimental okay


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned for making me sentimental okay



Banned for being sentimental.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

banned bc its who I am wOw


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

banned for still dreaming c;


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

banned bc yea but not about tht sentimental mmt ((which is long gone))


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for still dreaming c;



Banned because it's who I am. 

(See what I did there.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc yea but not about tht sentimental mmt ((which is long gone))



Banned because okay.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned bc jst. stahp. now.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned for misspelling stop


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

banned bc I did that on purpose

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow the twins in your sig are cute can I marry them


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because I love your collectable :O


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I love your collectable :O



Banned because 6,000+ bells.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because 166 bells


----------



## Emmy (Feb 27, 2015)

banned because you ate my cake too


----------



## Karminny (Feb 27, 2015)

banned bc I want cake


----------



## Emmy (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned for trying to take what I don't have.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 27, 2015)

Emmy said:


> Banned for trying to take what I don't have.



Banned for being a TV award


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because this game is at 3323 pages... wow.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned for being an author. D;


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned for Danganronpa


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 27, 2015)

Karminny said:


> wow the twins in your sig are cute can I marry them



You can have one and I can have one I would prefer Kaoru, you can have Hikaru.
They are from the anime Ouran High School host club

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for Danganronpa



Banned for cherry blossoms


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned for the host club~ <3


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for the host club~ <3



Banned because you're cool. :3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned for not sleeping and being a dreamer

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for the host club~ <3



Totally <3 Do you like it too


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because I love the host club~ I love the twins~ Hikaru is my favorite though. <3


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I love the host club~ I love the twins~ Hikaru is my favorite though. <3



Banned because I need to watch more OHSHC.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen Ouran High School Host Club in years :O


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned becuz you should watch it again :O


----------



## djs1999 (Feb 27, 2015)

^Because Ouran highschool host club is not my life or not like it at all


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

djs1999 said:


> ^Because Ouran highschool host club is not my life or not like it at all



Banned for making me suspicious.


----------



## djs1999 (Feb 27, 2015)

^ Because you can't dream without sleeping


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

djs1999 said:


> ^ Because you can't dream without sleeping



Banned because I dream all the time.


----------



## zelorm (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned for using quotes


----------



## Puffy (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because my stomach hurts oops


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

Banned because you need to take an Tums. owo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

banned because love your colour scheme and use title and name… everything c:


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for loving me D;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

banned because i love you.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned my Fianc? doesn't approve~ D; lol omg


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

banned because oh damn… haha jks jks


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I'm saving up to 1,000 TBT.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned since 2012


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because YOSHI HAS WINGS. D:


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you won't give me your cake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you already have a cake, Oscar.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you saved me, because normally when people ban me for that I buy them cakes. D;


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you saved me, because normally when people ban me for that I buy them cakes. D;



Banned for being a night owl.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for stalking people.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for K-pop and J-pop stars~ D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you don't need to eat all these cakes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for K-pop and J-pop stars~ D:



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you don't need to eat all these cakes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because hello!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hello!



Banned for being so addicted to anime.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for being the greatest Journalist. D:


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being so addicted to anime.



Banned because anime's awesome. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for being the greatest Journalist. D:



Banned because you're awesome too!


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because anime _is_ awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because the more obscure animes are weird.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because like what?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because like what?



Stuff like death note, sailor moon, clannad etc


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because oh. Death Note isn't that weird, I saw it when I was 9


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because oh. Death Note isn't that weird, I saw it when I was 9



Banned because I'm just not used to it.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I get that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you'll never get my chocolate cake.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I don't care, it's your favorite anyways D;


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I love all of your signatures and you're nice~ <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't care, it's your favorite anyways D;



Banned because I can try getting one for you someday.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you're sweet <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because I love all of your signatures and you're nice~ <3



Banned because so are you ^_^


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because chapter one of Less than Human is now up! Yay!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

banned because i have to read my english novel


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i have to read my english novel



Banned because which one? :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because its called Lord of the Flies, it sucks D;


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because its called Lord of the Flies, it sucks D;



Banned because good luck!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because have you heard of it?


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because have you heard of it?



Banned because I have heard of it but I've never read it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you should


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you should



Banned because I'll pass. I'd rather write than read.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I love reading


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I love reading



Banned because I love writing. heh.
and reading. but I love writing more.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I love reading and writing, but I don't write as much anymore D;


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned bc I love reading and writing too


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because that is the best combination~ owo


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for kawaii sig + avatar


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Aww! banned because thank you so much~ ;w; I tried my best on these.


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Aww! banned because thank you so much~ ;w; I tried my best on these.



Banned because it kind of looks like you ship those two characters together. Do you?


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it kind of looks like you ship those two characters together. Do you?


Banned because oh my gawd no D; big scary guy with raven hair is the mentor~

I only really ship Kaneki x Suzuya since my Fianc? is gonna Cosplay Kaneki and I'm going to Cosplay Suzuya- </3


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because oh my gawd no D; big scary guy with raven hair is the mentor~
> 
> I only really ship Kaneki x Suzuya since my Fianc? is gonna Cosplay Kaneki and I'm going to Cosplay Suzuya- </3



Oooh, sounds fun!

Banned because who else do you ship? :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I can never tell if you're online


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I can never tell if you're online



Banned because that's how I roll.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I've been up all night.

P.s. Lord of the Flies was kinda lame


----------



## Fizzii (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you need to sleep


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for Lily


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for Lily



Banned because *6*,*6*00 posts and *66* bells.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for *noticing*, lol


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for having organized collectibles


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned for having organized collectibles



Banned because anime.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for *noticing*, lol



Banned for remembering that.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for remembering that.



Banned because more anime


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because more anime



Banned because *even more* anime!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because even even *MORE* anime


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because stick figure is life


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because stick figure is life



Banned for breaking the chain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because even even *MORE* anime



Banned because even *MOST* anime!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for breaking the chain.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because the power of otakus OwO


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because the power of otakus OwO



Banned because yeah!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah!



Banned for not being Japanese


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned for not being Japanese



Banned for being Japanese? idk


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being Japanese? idk



XD I'm not Japanese either.

Banned for getting your facts wrong owo


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> XD I'm not Japanese either.
> 
> Banned for getting your facts wrong owo



Banned because it's hard to tell.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's hard to tell.



Banned because the dark anime lords have told me to


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because the dark anime lords have told me to



Banned for having *3*,0*3*0 posts and *3*00 bells.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

banned for noticing


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> banned for noticing



Banned because I'm very observant.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for being observant

 Its a blessing and a curse


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2015)

banned cuz ur name used to be daisy girl


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned for being observant
> 
> Its a blessing and a curse



Banned because definitely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> banned cuz ur name used to be daisy girl



Banned because hi!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned cuz ur name used to be daisy girl



Banned for remembering



Myst said:


> Banned because definitely.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're post number *333*24


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for emo bands


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Banned for emo bands




Banned because #ItsNotEmoItsAmazing


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because #ItsNotEmoItsAmazing



Banned for being in denial


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I had a database error


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I had a database error



Banned for copying me (I had one too)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because we all had one.


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because we all had one.



Banned because 5*33* bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I got 5 3's.

Sum of the digits is 15

Product of the digits is 243


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for being the 33333th post


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

banned because love your avatar c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because your chibi matches your current avatar.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for party popper


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because Musical notes


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for 6 birthdays


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2015)

banned for naming yourself after a villager



Myst said:


> Banned because hi!



ban'd (Hi )


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because homestuck(?)


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2015)

banned banned banned banned banned wrong banned banned 4ever


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for being talented!!


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Banned for being talented!!



Banned because I like your signature!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because over 10,000 posts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you have the Japanese collectables


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you have twice as many posts as you do bells.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you have yet another sig that's 3cute5me

Never mind. Banned because you ninja'd me xc


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you got ninjad


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because Stitch fell TT^TT


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because but he can never be broken <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because that was the most deep thing I've read all day~ cx


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because awieee hehe go read some quotes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because you're missing a choco cake.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I wish I had one! I suck at keeping up with restocks


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned for Lilo and Stitch 

I love Lilo and Stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because Lilo and Stitch are forever in my heart <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because Lilo and Stitch are forever in my heart <3



Banned because Oliver & Company is better.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because never.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because banned


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because more ban


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because more ban



Banned because banned for more ban.


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because more ban for more ban for more ban


----------



## amarylis.panda (Feb 28, 2015)

banned because why not


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

amarylis.panda said:


> banned because why not



Banned because hello!


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 28, 2015)

banned b/c bloooooooooooooood


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because what happened to your icon and signature? ;w;


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because what happened to your icon and signature? ;w;



Banned because it _disappeared_!


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 28, 2015)

banned because your icon isn't square


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

Banned because I'm scared! ;w; omg!


----------



## Myst (Feb 28, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm scared! ;w; omg!



Banned because why?


----------



## Aradai (Mar 1, 2015)

banned because this was on the second page rip


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Aradai said:


> banned because this was on the second page rip



Banned because 16 bells.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because you sure do love this game


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you sure do love this game



Banned because that's true. I've posted the most in this thread out of everyone who has ever posted here.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because I wonder who added those tags


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I wonder who added those tags



Banned because they're certainly interesting, aren't they?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned bc yes they are


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

banned because you read the tags


----------



## Karminny (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned for cute gif


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because thankies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned for only having three collectibles you got on your own.


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for only having three collectibles you got on your own.



Banned because I'm obsessed with Tokyo Ghoul lately and you should watch it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned for being a sleepless dreamer.


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for being a sleepless dreamer.



Banned because someone made a new CYOA and it's awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm losing interest in being in an AC community.


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm losing interest in being in an AC community.



Banned because it's a non-AC cyoa.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm losing interest in CYOAs too.


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I'm losing interest in CYOAs too.



Banned for losing interest. You just haven't found the right one yet.


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned for your avatar


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

jaguarnick said:


> Banned for your avatar



Banned for joining today.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned for discrimination


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for discrimination



Banned for joining two months ago.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned for joining more than a year ago.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned bc Im trying to move Ruby


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc Im trying to move Ruby



Banned because good luck!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because I missed out on the restocks ; ^ ;


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I missed out on the restocks ; ^ ;



Banned because *hugs* there's always next time!


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because of ban


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Ban because I got a new pet on TBT. It's a peach collectible.


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Ban because I got a new pet on TBT. It's a peach collectible.



Banned because cool.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because it protected all of my collectibles from theft from other fruit collectibles.


----------



## Leela (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it protected all of my collectibles from theft from other fruit collectibles.



Banned because there isn't an Apple2012 collectible... yet.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because collectable or collectible


----------



## Leela (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because oath2order wished you a merry Christmas


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because he did


----------



## toxapex (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because quadruple feathers


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because no items.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 1, 2015)

Banned because you still don't like collectibles.


----------



## Myst (Mar 1, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you still don't like collectibles.



Banned for remembering.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I never knew that.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 2, 2015)

Banner for too much Lilo & Stitch! >: )


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I love your sig so cute c:


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I never knew that.



Banned for not knowing. lol


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for your wonderful writing. <3


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because you're so sweet <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I love your sig and avatar


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because your signature relaxes me. owo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because aw sweet!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because what's your town fruit?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because its oranges, what about you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because its oranges, what about you?



Mine is cherries, but apples are my favorite fruit.


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2015)

banned for auctioning your peach


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because your art is too cool D:


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because of ill thoughts


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

banned because avatar and signature change in the last hour


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because derp


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because omg all those 6's in your posts and bells. ;w;


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for being really nice


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Banned for being really nice



Banned bc cringe worthy

- - - Post Merge - - -



toastia said:


> banned because avatar and signature change in the last hour



Banned because I've had these sigs and this avatar since January


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for rotating sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for auctioning your peach



Banned because at least I'm not doing it to my chocolate cake.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because your signature reminds me of harry potter for some reason. D:


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I remember reading those books ;w;


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because your signature reminds me of harry potter for some reason. D:





Vizionari said:


> Banned because I remember reading those books ;w;



Both banned for ignoring me.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because you ignored me earlier


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I was talking about your signature xD

oh snap, ninja'd! D:

banned for having feathers on your candy.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I was talking about your signature xD
> 
> oh snap, ninja'd! D:
> 
> banned for having feathers on your candy.



Banned because it's ok, they're in wrappers


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

banned for sig change


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is active right now. Wow.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for being surprised.


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for being surprised.



Banned because it's Monday. Of course, I'd be surprised. XD


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to write more chapters of Lost voices. D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you need to write more chapters of Lost voices. D:



Banned because I will! :3


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because Wattpad is no longer filled with one direction


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

toastia said:


> Banned because Wattpad is no longer filled with one direction



Banned because I hope so! I write quality work. Or at least I hope I do.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I hope so! I write quality work. Or at least I hope I do.



Banned for upside-down edgy Bane avatar??


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for upside-down edgy Bane avatar??



Banned because nope. Just nope.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because Tokyo Ghoul avatar (?)


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because Tokyo Ghoul avatar (?)



Banned because yes!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I want to watch Tokyo Ghoul but I'm always too busy to D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I want to watch Tokyo Ghoul but I'm always too busy to D:



Banned because right now is the best time to catch up! You should really make time for it! D:


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because right now is the best time to catch up! You should really make time for it! D:



Banned for venomized Spider-Man avatar?????


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for venomized Spider-Man avatar?????



Banned because no... *facepalm*


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because icon change


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because icon change



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for making my legs itch >~<


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Because your to fabulous for TBT


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because you're even more fabulous, too fab for me to handle *dies from fab overload*


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you're even more fabulous, too fab for me to handle *dies from fab overload*



I don't know why I laughed so hard at this


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you're even more fabulous, too fab for me to handle *dies from fab overload*



Banned for dying. Um... what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> I don't know why I laughed so hard at this



Banned for writing in gray.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I came back to life thanks to sailoreamon's laughing magic


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Ohhhh, Snap!


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Ohhhh, Snap!



Banned for not banning.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for banning.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a banner that didn't ban before but know bans a lot because the banner did not do his part on banning to ban the banner above the other banner.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for too much banning


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for too much banning



Banned bc if you can't handle the heat get outta the kitchen  

lol jk


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for sexist joke XD


----------



## Darren (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking in a sexist way


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for joining today XP


----------



## Darren (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because new is better


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for being the newest member here so far


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for being one of the most senior members, lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned for sexist joke XD



Banned because it's not sexist, it's a common saying


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being one of the most senior members, lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for post merging.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for post merging.



Banned for not.


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I want more thin mints but I already had so many today. >w<


----------



## toxapex (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I want more thin mints but I already had so many today. >w<



Banned because I ate two boxes in two days and I'm not sorry.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being one of the most senior members, lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I feel old.


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I ate two boxes in two days and I'm not sorry.



Banned because 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I feel old.



Banned because you should feel honored!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because my peach is sold, but my chocolate cake is okay.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because that sounds appetizing


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm cold and eating ice cream. lol


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm cold and eating ice cream. lol



Banned because yolo c;

I do that, too


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because you said yolo


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because my peach is sold, but my chocolate cake is okay.



Banned because you have enough for a party popper 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you said yolo



Banned because whatev


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because yolo c;
> 
> I do that, too



Banned because yay! I'm not the only one. ^-^

I also have a cold too. lmfao


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I this is more of a chatroom now cx


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you have enough for a party popper



Banned because I'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

*I THINK this


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> *I THINK this



Banned for posting a correction instead of editing.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because oops ;w;


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because oops ;w;



Banned because no worries!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because a few months ago, you had an avatar with the words "think happy, stay happy infinity".


----------



## Zane (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned for profit$$$$$


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because a few months ago, you had an avatar with the words "think happy, stay happy infinity".



Banned for remembering.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Banned for profit$$$$$



Banned because hiya!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because I have a very good memory.


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I have a very good memory.



Banned because how many different avatars have I had?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because probably a lot


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because probably a lot



Banned for guessing.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for guessing.


Banned for having almost the same quote above your avatar as me.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Banned because maybe I don't wanna make wish cx


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Banned for having almost the same quote above your avatar as me.



Banned because I had my title first.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because maybe I don't wanna make wish cx



Banned for not wanting to make a wish when there are shooting stars in your signature!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because that was pure genius


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because that was pure genius



Banned because thanks.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for Kaneki. <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for Kaneki. <3



Banned because you have cake! And cake reminds me of Charlotte/Bebe from PMMM.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for mentioning PMMM (I've only watched like 1 episode :'( )


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for mentioning PMMM (I've only watched like 1 episode :'( )



Banned because you need to watch more! ;o;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

banned because you need a watch


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you need a watch



Banned because huh?


----------



## Mioki (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because only nasty flavors of Hug juice are left in the fridge.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for always coming back in a second when I post on the counting thread.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because you wanted us to count fast and so I make an effort. >:c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because you're far from reality...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because your signature still really relaxes me~ <3


----------



## toxapex (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because your signature is shiny


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because your sig isn't shiny


----------



## toxapex (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned bc my sig is #artsy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

banned because we need a cheese collectible


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because that made me hungry ;w;


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for being hungry. Go eat!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because I bought TBT Beach Party items today.


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I bought TBT Beach Party items today.



Banned because cool.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because cool.



Banned because when I was in the 9th grade, I was annoyed when someone says cool over something I don't find good. Those aren't even bullies, and those bad news aren't THAT bad.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because when I was in the 9th grade, I was annoyed when someone says cool over something I don't find good. Those aren't even bullies, and those bad news aren't THAT bad.



Banned because

what


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because when I was in the 9th grade, I was annoyed when someone says cool over something I don't find good. Those aren't even bullies, and those bad news aren't THAT bad.



Banned because huh?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because
> 
> what



Banned because exactly...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because I was just at 7,777 posts.


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I was just at 7,777 posts.



Banned because congrats but what did you mean earlier?


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2015)

banned cuz the world may never know
there's 5 guests on this thread


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

banned because I haven't seen you lately


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because I'm excited about my story. ^w^


----------



## Darren (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned because aliens only wear purple hats on thursday


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2015)

banned for fictitious fakeness prove it u faker



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I haven't seen you lately



huhu i guess i've been mostly in the museum or lurking :X


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

Banned for lurking.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned for remaining to be a myst - ery.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because you lurk too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you lurk too.



Banned because I ninja'd you right on the same nanosecond.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

banned because i didn't notice ;o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

banned because you're too fast!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because it's about timing, not speed.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because that's true.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned for gif


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because blue pinwheel is better for your collectible order, which is not a real collectible yet.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because at least it has a blue background


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because at least it has a blue background



Banned because the other fair collectibles have blue backgrounds too.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because you love Pok?mon a lot. <3 

Banned because you're a ninja D:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned for not playing the name game (another thread on this forum).


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because I don't find it that fun. </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because I was trying to get someone to put a name ending with a "K" on that thread (you probably know why)


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I was trying to get someone to put a name ending with a "K" on that thread (you probably know why)



Banned because I see.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for remaining to be a myst - ery.



Banned because it's who I am.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because chili cheese


----------



## lazuli (Mar 4, 2015)

banned for wat


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because I know what you look like.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because you know what I look like and nobody else does


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because a few people on this site know what I look like.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because I feel special c:


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 4, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I feel special c:


Banned because Lilo and Stitch is a Communist propagandist film and this is America during the great Red Scare. Reporting you to the authorities asap.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned for assuming that everyone less than 90% capitalistic are communist.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned for posting a gif.


----------



## KantoKraze (Mar 4, 2015)

banned for being a giant weeaboo


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

KantoKraze said:


> banned for being a giant weeaboo



Banned because meh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because you are a member for at least one year.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you are a member for at least one year.



Banned because not that.


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because not that.



Banned because huh?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because huh?



Banned for not understanding my implication.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned for implying something


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for implying something



Banned for helping the girls raise the count on the boys vs girls thread.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 4, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for helping the girls raise the count on the boys vs girls thread.



Banned because why don't you have a character in acnl who represents you?


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for not understanding my implication.



Banned because okay then...
I don't get it but whatever... *shrug*


----------



## toxapex (Mar 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay then...
> I don't get it but whatever... *shrug*



Banned for replying to a ban of mine other than the most recent.


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for replying to a ban of mine other than the most recent.



Banned because it's okay as long as you were the last poster.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for talking about food.



Banned because oh, okay


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because I keep re watching BH6 clips ;w;


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because oh, okay



Banned for quoting a post from last year... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I keep re watching BH6 clips ;w;



Banned because what's that?


----------



## Holla (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned for banning people xD


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because my hands are cold.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for quoting a post from last year...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because BH6=Big Hero 6.


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because BH6=Big Hero 6.



Banned because oh.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc oh no


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc oh no



Banned because finally someone responded. heh.
I was getting bored here...


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because he has no style he has no grace this kong

- - - Post Merge - - -

frickle frack


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc uhh did you change your sig


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned because he has no style he has no grace this kong
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> frickle frack



Banned because frickle frack.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc uhh did you change your sig



Banned because who?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc I meant Zane


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned cuz no I changed my avatar hahaha (i have a randomizer that switches between the two sigs I have from Mayor Leaf tho)


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned because pie!


----------



## Zane (Mar 4, 2015)

banned cuz i'm about cake


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc ICE CREMA FTW GUYS


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned cuz i'm about cake



Banned because I like ice cream even though I'm cold and it makes me even more cold. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc ICE CREMA FTW GUYS



Banned because that was creepy...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

And Zane-- Ohh I see it now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I like ice cream even though I'm cold and it makes me even more cold. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc WOAH MAN


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> And Zane-- Ohh I see it now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because ikr?!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc imma ice cream addict tbh


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc imma ice cream addict tbh



Banned because same. The past week, I've been having it almost every day... and I have a cold... oops.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc my mom wont lemme eat it everyday, so I go to my friends house and eat all their ice cream


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc my mom wont lemme eat it everyday, so I go to my friends house and eat all their ice cream



Banned because nice! I usually grab a bowl and sneak upstairs so I don't get caught.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc omg I wish I could actually do that *.* GOALS


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc omg I wish I could actually do that *.* GOALS



Banned because you should practice your ninja skills. ;3


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc its not that~~ Everybody would notice the missing ice cream bc I would eat the whole tub in a go


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc its not that~~ Everybody would notice the missing ice cream bc I would eat the whole tub in a go



Banned because um... buy your own ice cream?
I have the whole ice cream tub to myself since no one else likes the flavor I do.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc im saving up to go to NYC so I cant


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc im saving up to go to NYC so I cant



Banned because oh... but isn't ice cream like $3-4 a tub thing?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc still~~ I already need to get a dress for a party so yeah


----------



## toxapex (Mar 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh... but isn't ice cream like $3-4 a tub thing?



Banned bc 3-4 dollars is a lot when saving up, esp. since we dont know karminny's cash flow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc still~~ I already need to get a dress for a party so yeah



Ninja'd ...banned for ur elephant


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc I actually get like $50 a week, I jst cant spare for ice cream bc of the other stuff I need to get, like, along with shopping in NY


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I actually get like $50 a week, I jst cant spare for ice cream bc of the other stuff I need to get, like, along with shopping in NY



Banned because hm... I see.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc *cries bc poor*


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc *cries bc poor*



Banned because at least you have an allowance... :/
I have none.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc I don't~~ I walk my neighbors dogs


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I don't~~ I walk my neighbors dogs



Banned because oh, cool!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc they eat poop, and she got a new dog, and shes annoying af yo, always barking in the house ((That has nice acoustics))


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc they eat poop, and she got a new dog, and shes annoying af yo, always barking in the house ((That has nice acoustics))



Banned because I see. At least, you get paid to do it!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc yea, that's always good ^.^ hbu?


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc yea, that's always good ^.^ hbu?



Banned because I have a few hundred from birthday money, holidays, etc. and I only spend it on starbucks every now and then. No income so I better get a job. lol


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

Banned bc ugh lucky I spend my money on Converse, smh

AND YASSS GET A JOB


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc ugh lucky I spend my money on Converse, smh
> 
> AND YASSS GET A JOB



Banned because I might get a job this summer... idk.

And speaking of Converse, I need new shoes. >w<


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned bc I wanna work at Journey's bc employee discount will get me $19.50 off of the pair of Converse I want ^.^


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I wanna work at Journey's bc employee discount will get me $19.50 off of the pair of Converse I want ^.^



Banned because that's a good plan!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

banned because its been a a while...


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because its been a a while...



Banned because it has. How are you?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because I've been good, how about u?


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I've been good, how about u?



Banned because same. I started working on a new book recently. ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because reasons (I don't have inspiration rn)


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm in love with my story. <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because I shall read it when I have time


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I shall read it when I have time



Banned because really? 
I didn't expect anyone here to...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because of course! c: But maybe in the holidays, I'm so busy lately D;


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because of course! c: But maybe in the holidays, I'm so busy lately D;



Banned for being a real sweetheart! (It's the one in my sig.)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because aw c:


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because aw c:



Banned because  .


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because you're from either California, Oregon, or Washington.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned bc I thought you were a girl


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because you like bands. And food.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for green stick figure.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for female mayor.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for discrimination against stick figures

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sniped


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for being sniped. cx


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for sniping me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for complaining about being sniped.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because you have more items than me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because my two least favorite collectibles are yellow candy and regular cake.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because I just realized my rose is gone... What happened to it? :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because they were meant to disappear.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because I feel dumb now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm close to 8,000 posts.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because yer sig is adorable.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 5, 2015)

banned because your sig is adorable!


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because your sig is adorable!



Banned because YOUR SIG IS ADORABLE!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because your sig is adorable!



Banned because so is your avatar.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned bc I like apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because I can tell that apples are your town fruit.


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I like apples



Banned because apples like you too. idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I can tell that apples are your town fruit.



Banned because I forgot to post.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because do you remember Disband? I just outposted him (have more posts than he does).


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because do you remember Disband? I just outposted him (have more posts than he does).



Banned because he disappeared but I still see him around wishyco every now and then so maybe he just quit TBT?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because you still have more posts than me.


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you still have more posts than me.



Banned because I don't even look at post count anymore. I just post.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't even look at post count anymore. I just post.



Banned because I still do.


----------



## Myst (Mar 5, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I still do.



Banned because good to know.


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good to know.



Banned because you're still here.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 5, 2015)

banned bc 19 is an odd number


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for having 19 bells when u say this... wow.....


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned bc omf what are the _odds_ of that?!


----------



## Zane (Mar 5, 2015)

banned cuz nearly two hours later i realize that was a pun
it was a pun right xc


----------



## lazuli (Mar 5, 2015)

banned for not understanding if it was a pun or not


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because puns are fun.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned bc that was indeed a pun


----------



## Puffy (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because 686 - 20 = 666


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned bc wtf


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for wtf


----------



## Karminny (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned bc have you gotten Ruby yet


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because no, but someone offered me Erik


----------



## Holla (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned because your Avatar is too cute. ^.^


----------



## Puffy (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for liking Rosalina


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 5, 2015)

Banned for not liking Rosalina.


----------



## Puffy (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because when did I say that? I think Rosalina's fine.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

banned because you're puffy x)


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because you're cute!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

banned because your avatar, I find it relaxing...


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because your avatar, I find it relaxing...



Banned because really? A lot of people told me it's creepy...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because I don't even know ...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

banned because gruyere cheese


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned cuz i'm really feeling it


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc im hungry


----------



## Mioki (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned cuz I want soda even though I've been trying to cut it out


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc I was gonna eat my protein thing until I realized my sister stole it from me


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because I can't see your signature that well. ;w;


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc oops sorry


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2015)

banned for defiantly continuing to use the Dizzy avatar


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc Dizzy and ii are in a committed relationship okay?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc Dizzy and ii are in a committed relationship okay?



Banned because he's cheating on you. His lover thinks she's the only one as well. I don't even know which of you he intends to stay with


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc we could be in a polygamy though ((But eww))


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because I love your colour birthstone


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc I looked at the "Last responded person" thing and saw your name like 10x in a row

((but thanks))


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because haha


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc youre tbf famous yo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for banning my friend.



Banned for looking for a present collectible. What are those?


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned for being sleepless


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Snazzapple said:


> Banned for being sleepless



Banned because you have an awesome username!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because the present collectible isn't a real collectible.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

banned because I wish it was...


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the present collectible isn't a real collectible.



Banned because I'm confused now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I wish it was...



Banned because same, I think.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I wish it was...



Banned because I agree too, but the admins don't take suggestions from us guys.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because I wonder when they'll make a new one...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I wonder when they'll make a new one...



Banned because the apples are coming soon.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because is that confirmed?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because yes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

banned because


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because

I'm
Never
Gonna
Give
You
Up


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because Stitch keeps falling over and over and over.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because one was ninja'd while the other was rickrolled.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because whats rick rolled?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because rickrolling means to lead someone to watch Rick Astley's music video "Never Gonna Give you Up" as a trick.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because someone spammed the basement ;]


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because someone spammed the basement ;]



Banned for incriminating me.


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for incriminating me.



Banned because I said so.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because I'm bored.



Banned for being bored.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being bored.



Banned for not caring if they are bored.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being bored.



Banned for being banned.

ninja'd really


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned for being banned.
> 
> ninja'd really



Banned for being new to this game.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being new to this game.



Banned for thinking I was new to this game.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc aren't you?


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc aren't you?



Banned for questioning me.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc I question everything


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned for thinking I was new to this game.



Banned because I haven't seen you around before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc I question everything



Banned because same.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I haven't seen you around before.



Banned because the last time I ever played was last august.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned for not playing until now


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc that explains a lot

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because the last time I ever played was last august.



Banned because I don't remember you. Do you remember me?


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't remember you. Do you remember me?



Banned because I never knew you existed


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc Myst and I are tight yo


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc Myst and I are tight yo



Banned because cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kamry said:


> Banned because I never knew you existed



Banned because really? My username is in the tags...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because coolness


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? My username is in the tags...



Banned because who ever looks at tags anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because coolness



Banned because of swag


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc sometimes I do


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because who ever looks at tags anymore
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I look at them...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc sometimes I do



Banned because same.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

banned bc Omg the tags are awesome


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc Omg the tags are awesome



Banned because ikr?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc "Im not drunk" and "Go home your sober" ((It should be "you're"))


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because you should see the tags on the Shop/Collectibles/Restocks thread hehe


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you should see the tags on the Shop/Collectibles/Restocks thread hehe



Banned because link please?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc "Im not drunk" and "Go home your sober" ((It should be "you're"))



Banned because I remember when those were added! Good times. :,)


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because link please?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc did you add those?


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because link please?



Banned because here: x


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because here: x



Banned for talking about someone behind their backs and naming them (talking about who created Sheniqua). You're free from trouble since this wasn't an insult, but you still did it.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because don't we all do that once in awhile? wink wink


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc I know I do


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I know I do



Banned because I know that I know you know.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc those words sound like those lyrics from Drake's trash tht ppl call music


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc those words sound like those lyrics from Drake's trash tht ppl call music



Banned because who listens to Drake anymore.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc uhh lots of ppl do, the radio plays it


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc uhh lots of ppl do, the radio plays it



Banned just because.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned just because.



Banned bc same

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc those words sound like those lyrics from Drake's trash tht ppl call music



Hey now friend


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc same



Banned bc same


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc same
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh oh oh I see we have the same (or similar, at least) opinion! >.> Banned bc of that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kamry said:


> Banned bc same



Banned bc same man


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc same man



Banned bc same bro


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc, bruh, literal same


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc, bruh, literal same



Banned bc, bruh, literal same, like no really literally same


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because huh?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned for not keeping the trend going. smh


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for not keeping the trend going. smh



Banned because I'm the trend ender. heh.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for not keeping the trend going. smh



Banned because ikr


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because ikr



We had a thing going, a beat, you feel me?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because ikr



Banned for being a type of Kar

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> We had a thing going, a beat, you feel me?



Banned for sick beets


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> We had a thing going, a beat, you feel me?



Banned because I feel you bro


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being a type of Kar
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc imma drop the hottest eat of the century


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because the time is changing soon.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because I feel you bro



Banned bc yo, we're in this together


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being a type of Kar



Banned for being the only person in my entire life that actually gets it.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

BANNED BC I KEEP GETTING SNIPED


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc yo, we're in this together



Banned because we've always been in this together


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> BANNED BC I KEEP GETTING SNIPED



Banned because I'm giving out general bans to avoid this...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

banned bc good idea


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc good idea



Banned because thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned bc



Banned because random video.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc



Banned because darude - sandstorm


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc im not gonna watch the video


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc im not gonna watch the video



Banned because it's 6 seconds long.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc im not gonna watch the video



Banned bc you're missing the sick beets


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc beets sounds like beats


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc beets sounds like beats



Banned because that's the point. XD


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc beets sounds like beats



Banned because I eat both beets and beats


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc yo, we gon' be rappers yo


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because I can't seem to remember four names. XD


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc yo, we gon' be rappers yo



Banned we gon' be wrappers yo


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned we gon' be wrappers yo



Banned because have you ever changed your username?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc yo, stahp changing the flow


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because have you ever changed your username?



Banned because was there ever a need to?


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc yo, stahp changing the flow



Banned because you should make a thread about rapping or a rapping/rhyming game.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because hello


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc yo, stahp changing the flow



Banned because since when was there a flow


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because was there ever a need to?



Banned because I'm curious since I don't remember your username...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because hello



Banned because hello.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm curious since I don't remember your username...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I thought you just saw me today


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Yo I'm a rapper, but I'm not holdin' candy
I'm a son of a beach, an offspring who's sandy


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because I thought you just saw me today



Banned because I'm talking about before today... your signature looks vaguely familiar...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because hello



Banned bc 'hello' rhymes with 'flow'


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because hello



Banned because I saw what you did there ;D


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned for rapping


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Yo I'm a rapper, but I'm not holdin' candy
> I'm a son of a beach, an offspring who's sandy



Banned bc GO GET THAT PUBLISHED


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because I saw what you did there ;D



Banned because that was a typo on my part ;o


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for rapping



Banned bc I need to talk to you about ruby, if that's okay


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc 'hello' rhymes with 'flow'



Banned because you are one with the flow


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because I think I just broke Mother 3... oops.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc you should go against the flow, yo


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I need to talk to you about ruby, if that's okay



Banned because if it's about her moving, I can't take her because I just got Erik yesterday, so now I have a full town D:


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think I just broke Mother 3... oops.



Banned because how so?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because if it's about her moving, I can't take her because I just got Erik yesterday, so now I have a full town D:



Banned bc she isn't, yet, hopefully she will soon though. But uhh idk I was hoping to sell if, if youre okay with that

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait its my ruby, how am I asking you... wtf


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because how so?



Banned because the screen went white.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc she isn't, yet, hopefully she will soon though. But uhh idk I was hoping to sell if, if youre okay with that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait its my ruby, how am I asking you... wtf



Banned because you're confused?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the screen went white.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc I am v much so


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc GO GET THAT PUBLISHED



Banned for tellin me about 
ways that I can sell out
I'm not in it for the bills
I'm just in it for the... rest of the duck??


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I am v much so



Banned because um... I hope you get it sorted out and someone gets their dreamie! I think that sounds right. Now, _I'm_ confused. lol.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc she isn't, yet, hopefully she will soon though. But uhh idk I was hoping to sell if, if youre okay with that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait its my ruby, how am I asking you... wtf



Banned because what? lol do what you want


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for tellin me about
> ways that I can sell out
> I'm not in it for the bills
> I'm just in it for the... rest of the duck??



Banned for the whole duck


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because what? lol do what you want



Banned bc I want some tbt for her. Like ik she's tier 3, so not a lot but *cries* IDEK ANYMORE


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I want some tbt for her. Like ik she's tier 3, so not a lot but *cries* IDEK ANYMORE



Banned because its okay bruh *pats


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I want some tbt for her. Like ik she's tier 3, so not a lot but *cries* IDEK ANYMORE



Banned because ohhhh ok gotcha


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because the confusion is clear now.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc srry, I jst really need tbt for buying pokemon and craps, and I also really need to get rid of her, but shes DEAD set on staying .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned bc I hope you don't care if shes original or not


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc srry, I jst really need tbt for buying pokemon and craps, and I also really need to get rid of her, but shes DEAD set on staying .-.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned bc I hope you don't care if shes original or not



Banned because good luck!


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc srry, I jst really need tbt for buying pokemon and craps, and I also really need to get rid of her, but shes DEAD set on staying .-.



Banned because I have boatloads of pokemon and you didn't even need to spend a single bell lol


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc THANKIES

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kamry said:


> Banned because I have boatloads of pokemon and you didn't even need to spend a single bell lol



Banned bc srsly? I spent like 100 already on shinies though


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc THANKIES
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because wow. I was here all this time rofl


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because I think putting Mother 3 to sleep might have broke it... hm...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc lemme know if you ever wanna get rid of them bc im trying to make a team

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I think putting Mother 3 to sleep might have broke it... hm...



Banned bc whose mother 3


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc lemme know if you ever wanna get rid of them bc im trying to make a team



Banned because all you needed to do was tell me what types of pokemon you wanted and i could get you any, bro


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc lemme know if you ever wanna get rid of them bc im trying to make a team
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's a game....


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc oh. I figured as much


----------



## toxapex (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned because have you tried just restarting the emulator?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc of your sig


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned for banning for a sig


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc of your sig



Banned because of your name

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for banning for a sig



Banned for banning someone because they banned for a sig


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned for banning twice


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because have you tried just restarting the emulator?



Banned because I would but... eh, don't feel like playing it anymore.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for banning twice



banned for banning more than once


----------



## Myst (Mar 6, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc oh. I figured as much



Banned because good.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 6, 2015)

Banned bc what


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc what



banned bc idk either


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because so many ninjas


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because so many ninjas



banned because im one of them


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because so many ninjas



Banned because quoting prevents confusion.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc im a ninja


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc im a ninja



banned because good job


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you haven't proved it 

Banned because you need ninja'd me ^


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc _oh haven't I_?


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you haven't proved it



banned because im too lazy to refresh every 5 milliseconds


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because I'm confused


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Kamry said:


> banned because im too lazy to refresh every 5 milliseconds



Banned bc I am too bruh


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because I'm lazy.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc Dizzy is lazy


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because me too ;o


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because me too ;o



banned because me three


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc me 4


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because let's have a lazy party!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc that's too much work


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc ye too much work


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because let's sleep


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because irony.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc ye too much work



banned because lets not do anything but exist


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because let's sleep



Banned because your signature fits that post well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kamry said:


> banned because lets not do anything but exist



Banned because existing is too much work. :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because your so mystical

- - - Post Merge - - -

You're *


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because your so mystical
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You're *



Banned because thanks! You're so sweet.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

banned because im too lazy to keep replying so.. UNTIL TOMORROW


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Kamry said:


> banned because im too lazy to keep replying so.. UNTIL TOMORROW



Banned because cya!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Kamry said:


> banned because im too lazy to keep replying so.. UNTIL TOMORROW



Banned for sleeping. Good idea, though, good night!


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for saying "good night". idk


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

banned bc imma go to bed soon


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc imma go to bed soon



Banned because oh, okay.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc imma go to bed soon



Banned because goodnight(?)


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

banned bc gIVE ME LIKE 5 minutes and ill go

oops. caps lock was on


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because goodnight(?)



Banned for being ninja'd by me again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc gIVE ME LIKE 5 minutes and ill go
> 
> oops. caps lock was on



Banned because okay.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc we're all ninjas


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being ninja'd by me again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I wasn't. I quoted :^)


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc of Red


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I wasn't. I quoted :^)



Banned because of that weird smiley.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc of Red



Banned because of *Redd. heh.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because of that weird smiley.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc different Red


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc different Red



Banned because Red reminds me of Redd.
(and I made this red for the pun)


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc are we talking about Red? Or Redd? I was talking about Red?


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc are we talking about Red? Or Redd? I was talking about Red?



Banned because both.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc im so done


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc im so done



Banned for getting confused.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc im always confused


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc im always confused



Banned because that's sad...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc it really is


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc it really is



Banned because it's okay.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

banned bc AWH THATS CUTE


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc AWH THATS CUTE



Banned because you're welcome!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc THANK YOUUUU


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc THANK YOUUUU



Banned because


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc art thou running out of bans?


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc art thou running out of bans?



Nah. Banned because I don't want to ruin this 'happy' mood that seems to be flowing through this thread right now.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc ahhh I seeee welp. Whoops


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc ahhh I seeee welp. Whoops



Banned because yup!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc there doth be-ith good and bad throughtouth turt therad

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might4 needeth to goeth to bed


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc there doth be-ith good and bad throughtouth turt therad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I might4 needeth to goeth to bed



Banned because have a good night!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because boy, did I miss a lot.


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because boy, did I miss a lot.



Banned because welcome back.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc really? Im going to bed now and you JUST NOW COME

- - - Post Merge - - -

Night guys


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc really? Im going to bed now and you JUST NOW COME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Night guys



Banned because night!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc really? Im going to bed now and you JUST NOW COME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Night guys


Banned because hehe

night


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because it's not night time here


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because it's not night time here



Banned because it's midnight here.


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it's midnight here.



Banned because what timezone?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because AEDT


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because AEDT



Banned because I asked Apple. >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I asked Apple. >.<



Banned because Central Time, whatever Texas is on.


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Central Time, whatever Texas is on.



Banned because oh, so you're 2 hours ahead of me then.


----------



## Leela (Mar 7, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, so you're 2 hours ahead of me then.



Banned because you're eight hours behind me. We're almost never online at the same time.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you are in the same time zone as me


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc repeat stuff repeat stuffrepeat stuff


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc HEYYYYYYYYYY New friend


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because creepers own dis thread


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because omg yessss XD


----------



## toxapex (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for hisssssssssss BoOm


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because of avatar that looks like a arab guy with a cute moustache


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for too much water.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because omg yessss XD



Banned because I rarely see you play here.



The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Banned for too much water.



Banned for no water.


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you were the last person to post before this hit page 2.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for exploding! D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because now your theme is red ;o


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because I'm back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leela said:


> Banned because you're eight hours behind me. We're almost never online at the same time.



Banned because yeah...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you banned two people.


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you banned two people.



*C*anned because I *b*an.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you canned


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for having too many female villagers


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you're judging my villagers.


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned for having too many female villagers



Banned because nicotine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you canned



Banned because I played with words.


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you were ninja'd


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you said 'sig' not signature.


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because you were ninja'd



Banned because _you_ were ninja'd!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because you said 'sig' not signature.



Banned because damnit... the irony...


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

banned for getting double ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> banned for getting double ninja'd



Banned because haha. You're too funny...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

banned because you didn't get ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you didn't get ninja'd



Banned because okay.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because okay but not ok...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because I just woke up from a nap


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because okay but not ok...



*P*anned because *b*un.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I just woke up from a nap



Banned because hello!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because buns


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

banned because well.... you know.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because no… I don't know.


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

banned because you don't know


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because you used to have Blanca as your avatar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because I haven't been to your town in ages!


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to try to update my story.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 7, 2015)

banned for being 11 tbt away from 11k


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

banned cuz thats they posts not their bells huehuee


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned cuz thats they posts not their bells huehuee



banned because.. wait what?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned bc my uhh


----------



## Zane (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for having an amethyst :T


----------



## kaileos (Mar 7, 2015)

Banned for that sig


----------



## lazuli (Mar 7, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned cuz thats they posts not their bells huehuee



OHH **** LMAO THATS A LOT OF POSTS

=

banned for ninja'ing


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

computertrash said:


> OHH **** LMAO THATS A LOT OF POSTS
> 
> =
> 
> banned for ninja'ing



banned for banning a ninja


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I don't look at my post count.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I do


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I just updated 'Less than Human' and posted chapter 6! It's going great so far!


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because okay


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because okay



Banned for just saying 'okay'.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for just saying 'okay'.



banned because i just got ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> banned because i just got ninja'd



Banned because oh.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh.



Banned because those chapters seem like they sound interesting


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because those chapters seem like they sound interesting



Banned because really? Thanks. ^w^


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? Thanks. ^w^



Banned because any link to post? ;D


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because any link to post? ;D



Banned because it's in my signature.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because why did i never see that. *facepalm


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because why did i never see that. *facepalm



Banned because no worries. It's not like it's _big_ or anything. (Note: Sarcasm.)


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no worries. It's not like it's _big_ or anything. (Note: Sarcasm.)



Banned because I just finished reading the prologue.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because good job


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because good job



Banned because achievement unlocked


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because I just finished reading the prologue.



Banned because did you like it?


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did you like it?



Banned because it's awesome


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because it's awesome



Banned because thanks!


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks!



Banned because I can't wait to find out what that injection was for. Must've been really painful..


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because I can't wait to find out what that injection was for. Must've been really painful..



Banned because I think I explained it in one of the chapters. And yes, I described it as really painful. ^-^


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think I explained it in one of the chapters. And yes, I described it as really painful. ^-^



Banned because really? I might have missed something.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because really? I might have missed something.



Banned because let me check which chapter it is in again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was chapter 5.


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

banned bcs Kaneki


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Ami said:


> banned bcs Kaneki



banned because why not kaneki


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> banned because why not kaneki



Banned because did you find it? End of chapter 5 explains it.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did you find it? End of chapter 5 explains it.



Banned because I guess so


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Kamry said:


> Banned because I guess so



Banned because cool. ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because great.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because great.



Banned because fantastic!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because woo!


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because woo!



Banned because yeah! ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I have school tomorrow…


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I have school tomorrow…



Banned because I should be asleep rn.


----------



## Leela (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I should be asleep rn.



Banned because you always seem to go to bed just as I wake up.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Leela said:


> Banned because you always seem to go to bed just as I wake up.



Banned because I'm going to bed right now. lol


----------



## Leela (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to bed right now. lol



Banned because sleep is for the weak.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because we all need sleep.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 8, 2015)

banned for finally gettin that popper


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you're cooler than you think (which is a bad reason to ban for since I shouldn't ban while compliment).


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because  for have a name 2012 when it is 2015


----------



## lazuli (Mar 8, 2015)

banned for having more tbt than posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because that's hippocrytical. You have more TBT than posts too.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because that's hippocrytical. You have more TBT than posts too.



banned for having more posts than me, despite me joining months before you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because what did you think of my intentional misspelling of hypocritical?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because we posted at the same time I think.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for amazing art- D;

Eeek, xD I have bad timing-


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Banned because we posted at the same time I think.



Banned for having ten regular cakes.


----------



## kaileos (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having ten regular cakes.



banned because you can never have enough cake


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc HEYYYYYYY again Kamry


----------



## toxapex (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because good morning afternoon.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for thinking it was morning smh


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for thinking it was morning smh



Banned because timezones.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for taking a long time to respond.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for taking a long time to respond.



Banned because I woke up late.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc what if you had school today? You would've been late for school.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc what if you had school today? You would've been late for school.



Banned because I don't have school today.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc you got lucky


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc you got lucky



Banned because it's Sunday...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc same here


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

banned because it's monday


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc I ate cold pizza


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because that's sad.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for appreciating my ascii art.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc did you ever get your second cake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I want a cake collectable D:


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc im too lazy to buy collectibles

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait whered my roses go


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because they only come on valentines day


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc did you ever get your second cake



Banned because nope, and I don't have enough TBT to buy one right now. But I needed my party popper.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc I had 2 roses

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because nope, and I don't have enough TBT to buy one right now. But I needed my party popper.



Banned bc did you get your party popper


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I want a cake collectable D:



Banned because you mean chocolate cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I had one….


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc did you get your party popper



Banned because yes


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc you had one what

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because yes



Banned bc so you only need a chocolate cake?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I had one rose


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc whered the roses go


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc so you only need a chocolate cake?



Banned because yes. Actually two. I own one already, but I just need one more.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Natty said:


> Banned because I said so



Banned because Illuminatty.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because mystery


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc major topic change wOw


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because mystery



Banned because hi. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc major topic change wOw



Banned because my username is short for Mystery.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

banned bc CONSPIRACY


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc CONSPIRACY



Banned because how?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc idk yet


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc idk yet



Banned because okay!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc I have a question


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc I have a question



Banned because ask it.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned bc Where did the roses go


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc Where did the roses go



Banned because they were meant to be temporary.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because they'll come back next year ;3


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because they'll come back next year ;3



Banned because I agree.


----------



## Reenhard (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for have more post than me


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Reensoft said:


> Banned for have more post than me



Banned because I joined before you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for having brown hair.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

banned because thats hair-ist (idk)


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Natty said:


> banned because thats hair-ist (idk)



Banned for making up a word.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because... because!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because good reason


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

banned because better reason


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because best reason


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I can't think of anything else


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for not thinking.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

banned for thinking too much


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because thinking is good.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for liking anime.
lol i like anime too


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Banned for liking anime.
> lol i like anime too



Banned because your username reminds me of The Hunger Games: Catching Fire.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because Finnian's username reminds me of _The Hunger Games_, too.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen Catching Fire and you made me look up "finnian catching fire"


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Banned because I haven't seen Catching Fire and you made me look up "finnian catching fire"



Banned because it reminds me of Finnick.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for having no collectibles.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having no collectibles.



Banned because my 10 collectible vanished...


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for being a dreamer


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because Domo looks like Sackboy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you insulted Domo and Sackboy.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you changed your avatar/sig recently.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you have over 11k posts


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Natty said:


> Banned because you have over 11k posts



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for noticing them noticing you noticing.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for *bolding* your words.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

banned for not posting quicker than me.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for *bolding* your words.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninja'd



Banned for being ninja'd.

It's an inside joke.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I felt like it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because Illuminatty.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because one item.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because over 11 thousand posts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for so many gifs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because not enough gifs


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because post more gifs then!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because post more gifs then!



Banned for shadow avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because Kaylee's boyfriend.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Kaylee's boyfriend.



Banned for spamming.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

banned for accusing me of spamming.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned for accusing me of spamming.



Banned because have you ever heard of disband?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I haven't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I haven't.



Banned because Disband is one of the most active posters ever existed. At one day, he posted 600 messages between two midnights.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I'm not going to do that so don't worry about it.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because actually he posted 800+ posts in the basement in one day xD

The basement isn't as...spammy without him if ya know what I mean.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I've never heard of this user....and they sound awesome.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because actually he posted 800+ posts in the basement in one day xD
> 
> The basement isn't as...spammy without him if ya know what I mean.





X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've never heard of this user....and they sound awesome.



Banned because I actually missed Disband.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because shame on you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I also miss R-Cookies. What happened to her?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because they were here earlier.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I also miss R-Cookies. What happened to her?



Banned because she's still active o.0 I saw her online today.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you repeated me.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you repeated me.



Banned because you post fast


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because she's still active o.0 I saw her online today.



Banned because I don't talk to her that much anymore. Maybe she'll talk to me sometime.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I still see disband once in a while but not on TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I still see disband once in a while but not on TBT.



Banned because you should talk to him.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't talk to her that much anymore. Maybe she'll talk to me sometime.



Banned because you can always talk to her if you want.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because candy


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you should talk to him.



Banned because I do. He just goes on really late at night though...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> Banned because candy



Banned because cookies.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I do. He just goes on really late at night



Banned because tell him that I miss him.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you made another novel (uhh right?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

sniped


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you made another novel (uhh right?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sniped



Banned because I will write a novel sometime. Let me redo the Atom City one though.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because cake


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because you made another novel (uhh right?)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sniped



Banned because I just renamed my old one. ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because oh.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because tell him that I miss him.



Banned because I will next time I see him on.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because oh.



Banned because what do you think of my Atom City idea?


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I don't remember what that was ;_; (sorry)


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't remember what that was ;_; (sorry)



Banned for not remembering.

idk what it is either


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't remember what that was ;_; (sorry)



Banned because I rarely talk about it here.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because you have 8k posts and you've only been around a little over half a year


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned because I might play more Mother 3 tonight... not sure...


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Banned for intentionally spelling "mist" as "myst".


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

banned because too much cake


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Banned for intentionally spelling "mist" as "myst".



Banned because it's short for mystery.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for me being a loser and that is somehow your fault.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

banned for blaming someone else


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Banned for me being a loser and that is somehow your fault.



Banned because you're not a loser?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> banned for blaming someone else



Banned because cheese.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 9, 2015)

banned for not blaming someone else c:


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> banned for not blaming someone else c:



Banned because it's not good to blame others.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for banning Wishy_The_Star, another good friend of mine.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for banning Wishy_The_Star, another good friend of mine.



Banned because that's the point of the game.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's the point of the game.



Banned because I defend people too.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I defend people too.



Banned because okay.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 9, 2015)

banned because myst sounds cooler than rainbownotes


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

RainbowNotes said:


> banned because myst sounds cooler than rainbownotes



Banned because RainbowNotes sounds cool too! ;w;


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for Kaneki (I think)


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for Kaneki (I think)



Banned because yup!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

banned because cinnamon buns


----------



## Rasha (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because you didn't say cheese


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because dedededededededede


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because you banned for no reason


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

banned because cheesecake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because chocolate cake


----------



## Invi (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because cake talk made me want fewd.
& I can't have it rn. :c


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Invi said:


> Banned because cake talk made me want fewd.
> & I can't have it rn. :c



Banned because you have a cute username. ^w^


----------



## toxapex (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned bc 

Oo><oO 

Spider face


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc
> 
> Oo><oO
> 
> Spider face



Banned because okay?


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because I Myst you.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Banned because I Myst you.



Banned because that pun.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because #myst rules this thread.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because #myst rules this thread.



Banned because yup.

And double banned because I haven't seen you around the club lately. </3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because I'll try to be on more often. Dx

And double banned because _Permissible Genocide_ was awesome.  I need your writing skills, omg.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because I'll try to be on more often. Dx
> 
> And double banned because _Permissible Genocide_ was awesome.  I need your writing skills, omg.



Banned because I hope so!

 You read it?  I'm so happy you liked it! ^w^


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because yes, I promise! XD

Yup, I read it.  It was _terrific_~ 
I'm excited to see what else you have in store! ^.^


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because yes, I promise! XD
> 
> Yup, I read it.  It was _terrific_~
> I'm excited to see what else you have in store! ^.^



Banned because yay!

You're so kind! >w<
I'll try to write up chapter 7 today. We'll see.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because yesssss!

I'm so excited! QAQ

And thank you! <33 >w<


----------



## toxapex (Mar 9, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because yes, I promise! XD
> 
> Yup, I read it.  It was _terrific_~
> I'm excited to see what else you have in store! ^.^



Banned bc creep creep boom
Just as soon as we hit the room
You can hear em holla goon mobs in this cave

Edit: welp doible ninja'd I had to look up the lyrics to that song RIP


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because yesssss!
> 
> I'm so excited! QAQ
> 
> And thank you! <33 >w<



Banned because I'm excited too now! XD


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 9, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc creep creep boom
> Just as soon as we hit the room
> You can hear em holla goon mobs in this cave
> 
> Edit: welp doible ninja'd I had to look up the lyrics to that song RIP



XD 
I love it <3



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm excited too now! XD


Banned because yayyy! Excitement party! ;3


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Banned because yayyy! Excitement party! ;3



Banned because yesss!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because why couldn't the spider register a domain name?


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because why couldn't the spider register a domain name?



Banned for interrupting the excitement party.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for intERRUPTING MY JOK- oh wait I started it wrong anyway



Why couldn't the BLIND spider register a domain name?


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for intERRUPTING MY JOK- oh wait I started it wrong anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't the BLIND spider register a domain name?



Banned for messing up your joke.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because it had no web sight


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it had no web sight



Banned because oh.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because why?!


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Natty said:


> Banned because why?!



Banned because why what?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because IDK


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Natty said:


> Banned because IDK



Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because I can't think of a better reason other than "because"


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Natty said:


> Banned because I can't think of a better reason other than "because"



Banned because oh...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for oh


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for oh



Banned because I'm all excited about my stories now!


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because Depression>Excitement


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because soup


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Banned because Depression>Excitement



Banned because nope.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> Banned because soup



Banned because noodles.


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because of a double ban


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Banned because of a double ban



Banned because of a double rainbow!


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because you banned my double ban on you with a double rainbow ban attempting to double ban, so I wouldn't have the chance to double my double ban on you, and also because of your double ban on my double ban making it a double-double ban, so you best be careful before I double my double ban on double you.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Banned because you banned my double ban on you with a double rainbow ban attempting to double ban, so I wouldn't have the chance to double my double ban on you, and also because of your double ban on my double ban making it a double-double ban, so you best be careful before I double my double ban on double you.



Banned because I'm ready.


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because I don't understand what you are ready for.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Banned because I don't understand what you are ready for.



Banned because I'm ready to be double banned by you.


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because I was hoping to surprise you with a double ban so you made me sad.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Banned because I was hoping to surprise you with a double ban so you made me sad.



Banned because I'm ready for anything.


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because I am about to go to bed and don't have time to ban you.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> Banned because I am about to go to bed and don't have time to ban you.



Banned because really? What time is it for you?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because you need to post elsewhere!


----------



## Soupoftime (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because its just before 11 P.M. and I am tired.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Natty said:


> Banned because you need to post elsewhere!



Banned because why? ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soupoftime said:


> Banned because its just before 11 P.M. and I am tired.



Banned because oh.


----------



## Zane (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because Brittany should have been Olimar's alt in Sm4sh instead of Alph. Alph sux.


----------



## Naiad (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because those are some really cute pixels fml


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because I like this game.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned because that's too cute oMG


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

Natty said:


> Banned because that's too cute oMG



Banned because thanks!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

banned because heloooo


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

banned because [pompeii starts playing in the background] aaAYYYO AAYYO AAYYO AAYYOo (･口･)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because I hate that song


----------



## lazuli (Mar 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I hate that song



∑(ΦдΦlll
banned for hating it


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ∑(ΦдΦlll
> banned for hating it



Banned because that's a nice song. ^-^


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for upside down person


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because I thought it would be a good idea


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

banned because chili cheese


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

banned because I won't deal with it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

banned because domo is actually made of cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because domo is actually made of cheese



Banned because that reason is a pretty cheesy reason to ban someone (but not lame).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because you are obvious


----------



## Pearls (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because I said so


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because not guilty


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because always guilty


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

banned because your sig is weird


----------



## Finnian (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because Stitch.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because blue eyes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because brown eyes


----------



## Byngo (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because you're not in a pickle?


----------



## kimicakewalk (Mar 10, 2015)

banned because "illuminatty"


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for having the same avatar you had when u joined


----------



## kimicakewalk (Mar 10, 2015)

banned for being a bully!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for having the same avatar as ten seconds ago.


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because 351 bells.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned because poof! They're gone!


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because poof! They're gone!



Banned for using the word "poof".


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for using the word "poof".


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for using the word "poof".



Banned because I still don't know who that guy is in your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I still don't know who that guy is in your avatar.



Banned for not knowing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned for using the word "poof".



Banned for being a hypocrite?


----------



## GoldWatson (Mar 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I still don't know who that guy is in your avatar.


Banned because you don't know what mother 3 is.


----------



## LunaTheCatopian (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for replying to that comment.


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

LunaTheCatopian said:


> Banned for replying to that comment.



Banned for *not* replying to that comment.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for quote in signature


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for quote in signature



Banned for noticing. :3


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2015)

banned for kitty face :3


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for kitty face :3



Banned for the same X3333


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for the same X3333



Banned for 0 bells.

I bet you're going to _magically_ change that now.


----------



## Zane (Mar 10, 2015)

Banned for false prediction


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned for false prediction



Banned because you just have to wait a bit. :3

It'll happen eventually.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for 0 bells.
> 
> I bet you're going to _magically_ change that now.



Banned bc I can't magically change that

Although yeah I have a few bells bc I posted around


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc I can't magically change that
> 
> Although yeah I have a few bells bc I posted around



Banned because I thought you just deposited in your ABD earlier.

And see, you changed it! It's not 0 anymore.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 10, 2015)

banned because you're amazing. ;D


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> banned because you're amazing. ;D



Banned because you're amazing too! <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because hiyaaa


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because hiyaaa



Banned because hey!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because how is your day?


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because how is your day?



Banned because swell. hbu?


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2015)

banned because you banned someone for asking you Day was


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Natty said:


> banned because you banned someone for asking you Day was



Banned because I'm playing the game.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2015)

banned because I messed my grammar up horribly


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Natty said:


> banned because I messed my grammar up horribly



Banned because no worries.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for stuff


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for stuff



Banned because I need questions in my ask thread.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being banned for stuff banning you.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being banned for stuff banning you.



Banned because wha-?!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because confusion


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because confusion



Banned for joining on pi day last year.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because it's mysty outside right now


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for puns.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 11, 2015)

banned for cake


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for no cake


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 11, 2015)

banned for more then 1000 bells


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I wish I had more than 1000 bells


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for having the cutest name in the world!!!! ;v;
ps. joan is my fav name homie


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 11, 2015)

banned for spending your money


----------



## toxapex (Mar 11, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> banned for spending your money



Banned for having the same amount of bells as Club lol's Japanese name.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

banned because chewing gum


----------



## toxapex (Mar 11, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because chewing gum



Banned because I put the "pear" in spearmint


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I hate pear


----------



## Pearls (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned becuase I like pear


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because Phoenix Wright references! You are awesome having for those!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm both Wright and Rong.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm both Wright and Rong.



Banned for trying to make a joke.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for trying to make a joke.



Banned for being the fun police


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being the fun police



Banned because :/


----------



## offing (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for not giving a proper reason for banning.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being new.


----------



## offing (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for not being new.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because nice sig.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nice sig.



It's everyone's reaction after being on the acnl boards and straying into Brewster's Caf? for the first time


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> It's everyone's reaction after being on the acnl boards and straying into Brewster's Caf? for the first time



Banned because okay?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay?



Banned because okay.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I feel like playing Mother 3 so I'm going to.

Chat's kind of slow right now...


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I can't think of a reason at the moment!


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> Banned because I can't think of a reason at the moment!



Banned because I answered your questions on my ask thread. Did you see?


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

(I can't find my post!)
Banned for making me admit that.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel like playing Mother 3 so I'm going to.
> 
> Chat's kind of slow right now...



Banned because good. How far are you

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAri said:


> (I can't find my post!)
> Banned for making me admit that.



Banned for having admitted an ambiguous circumstance.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm in chapter 3, I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAri said:


> (I can't find my post!)
> Banned for making me admit that.



Banned because here. ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because stuff


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned bc I recognized your username


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because stuff



Banned because hey!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc I recognized your username



Banned because yo.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned bc its my home slice yo dowg


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc its my home slice yo dowg



Banned because you should ask me questions in my ask thread.

It's quiet in there.


----------



## tumut (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for shameless self promotion


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned bc what thread??


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc what thread??



Banned because this thread.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for jst not bumping the thread


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for jst not bumping the thread



Banned because it would post-merge if I bumped.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned bc not if tht last post from you was an hour ago


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc not if tht last post from you was an hour ago



Banned because I'm not sure what the timeframe is...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because ima adopt you <3


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned bc I have 2 kids


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because ima adopt you <3



Banned because you're so sweet. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc I have 2 kids



Banned because huh?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned bc yupp, theyre ALL MINE


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because Myst is now my one and only kid D;


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned bc I gotta go to sleep bo bye Mist and Lolipup 

lolipup~~ Everytime I see your username, I read "lilipup" before I read "lolipup"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because have a nice sleep, also That was _slightly_ my intention so don't tell anyone. xP


----------



## Karminny (Mar 11, 2015)

banned bc thanks, and *cries for tht mean eye trick*


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because I don't know


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc thanks, and *cries for tht mean eye trick*



Banned because *that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because Myst is now my one and only kid D;



Banned because  .


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because you are now my bby <3 (though Prabha is still meh fake wife.)


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned for being such a great RP host, it lasts long enough and has enough active members, that I got lost!


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you are now my bby <3 (though Prabha is still meh fake wife.)



Banned because awesome! I'm so hyped for the Tokyo Ghoul episode tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Banned for being such a great RP host, it lasts long enough and has enough active members, that I got lost!



Banned because agreed! And aww, sorry, you got lost. </3

I hope you join us soon!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because awesome! I'm so hyped for the Tokyo Ghoul episode tomorrow.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I'm working on it! Hehe


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I'm working on it! Hehe



Banned because yay! I hope Mary doesn't get traumatized though. Poor girl. ;w;


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because you're both precious <3 <3 can't wait for the Tokyo ghoul episode either!


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you're both precious <3 <3 can't wait for the Tokyo ghoul episode either!



Banned because I'm so hyped!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 11, 2015)

Banned because _I'M SO EXCITED~ OH AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT~ OH. _<3


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because _I'M SO EXCITED~ OH AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT~ OH. _<3



Banned because is it my turn to post again?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I think Ethre is gonna reply <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I think Ethre is gonna reply <3



Banned because oooh.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I really ship Daniel x Alice and it makes me question my morals... ;w;


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I really ship Daniel x Alice and it makes me question my morals... ;w;



Banned because what did Daniel think of Alice's parents dying in one of the old games?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because of questioning.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of questioning.



Banned for liking my post. Thanks.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because that just fueled Daniel's obsession, he believes Alice's purpose is to share the same fate as her parents because he wants to fulfill all of her wishes by his own hands. D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because very passionate about Daniel and Alice...


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because that just fueled Daniel's obsession, he believes Alice's purpose is to share the same fate as her parents because he wants to fulfill all of her wishes by his own hands. D;



Banned because ooohh. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because very passionate about Daniel and Alice...



Banned for not knowing who they are!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea what's going on


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have no idea what's going on



Banned for being confused.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not unconfusing me.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not unconfusing me.



Banned because I like to confuse people not unconfuse.


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because im too lazy to think of somthing


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Ashleygirl said:


> banned because im too lazy to think of somthing



Banned because you seem vaguely familiar...


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i am new


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Ashleygirl said:


> banned because i am new



Banned because welcome!

Sorry. I'm just slightly suspicious... not many new people know about the basement on their first day...


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i know things!

and im the sister of another user i finaly made my own account


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because welcome to TBT!


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because your too nice


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because thanks (I guess?)


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because YOU QUESTION ME


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Ashleygirl said:


> banned because i know things!
> 
> and im the sister of another user i finaly made my own account



Banned because alright. Welcome, then.


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because your ALSO too nice


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because you ninja'd me.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Ashleygirl said:


> banned because your ALSO too nice



Banned because it's better to be too nice than too mean.


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because you failed to realize it was half hour ago


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because you are also very passionate about Daniel and Alice's FORBIDDEN LOVE.








Omg also ninja'd D: banned for calling me Psycho. ;w;​


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because what

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because you got ninja'd.


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because its fun!


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you are also very passionate about Daniel and Alice's FORBIDDEN LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because yup. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashleygirl said:


> banned because its fun!



Banned because it is.


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because im boredd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because you waited so long to join! D:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because the shirtless man in your signature scares me ;w;


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because your not wearing rain boots


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because a lot of people seem to dislike it...


Blargh, ninja'd...
Banned because rain boots.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned because your not wearing rain boots



Banned because cute username~


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i thank you


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned because i thank you



Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i want to play archeage


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned because i want to play archeage



Banned because what's that?


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because you dont know what archeage is 

its a fantasy mmorpg its f2p but its korean making it a it p2w so you may need to fork out 15$ for the first month (sometimes two)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because Korea


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because NUKE INCOMING!!!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 12, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned because NUKE INCOMING!!!



Banned bc welp


also wrong country


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because korea is korea


----------



## Naiad (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because North and South Korea are very much two different things tyvm : )


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i hate geomotry


----------



## toxapex (Mar 12, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned because i hate geomotry



Banned because geometry or geography?


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because DOES IT MATTER I HATE SCHOOL (sorry caps)


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned because DOES IT MATTER I HATE SCHOOL (sorry caps)



Banned for shouting.


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i love to yell


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned because i love to yell



Banned because oh.


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because hmm


----------



## Shika (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because your character in yellow hates Spring!


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because irl i love spring #rain


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because you love rain


----------



## Shika (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because you joined today! [ Welcome btw c: ]


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because strawberry cake


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for not sharing cake, balloons, sweets, and an ice lolly


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because you stole my lolli!


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

Kaygurl said:


> Banned because you stole my lolli!



??? I don't get it......
Banned for dark sig and 'all day every day' 
It's creepy (not)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because gyroid cheese


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I keep seeing you and it's like your stalking me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because the same lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because matching avi and sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because hi radar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for being a bowl of apples D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because he loves apples.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 12, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because he loves apples.



Banned bc in-a-pickle needs to come back


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because omg i know D:


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because Stitch is too freaking cute!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because thankya C: I know.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because Lilo.


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because shirtless man.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because bob


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because you have a new fancy icon owo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because stitching


----------



## toxapex (Mar 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because stitching



Banned because I'm giving an answer like I know ****


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I hate that. Ugh.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because ugh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because repeating.


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because your also reapeting


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because Thursday. Tokyo Ghoul day!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because excitement.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because censoring.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 12, 2015)

banned for hurting my feelings yo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for forgetting, yo/


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned for hurting my feelings yo



Banned because I need to update my story today.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for forgetting, yo/



Banned because hm?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 12, 2015)

banned bc no.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc no.



Banned because why?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because because.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because because.



Banned because I'm going to write chapter 7. Wish me luck!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 12, 2015)

banned bc im going to bed, but gl on ch 7


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because goodnight, early bird.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 12, 2015)

banned bc my mom made me check my email so imam be up here for ike 5minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

imma*

like*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned for excessive typos.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because "PEW!"


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because *gets shot*


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because *gets shot*



Banned because *heals you* I'm not letting you get shot, okay?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I was shot at.


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was shot at.



Banned because Tokyo Ghoul is hurting my feels today...


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because errmmm


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned because errmmm



Banned because do you watch?


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i just got on here tonight


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because no, but my brother loves that show.

Banned because you ninja'd me. Get out


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i dont know the convesation


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because keep up. You'll get there.


----------



## Chara (Mar 12, 2015)

banned because i might not


----------



## Myst (Mar 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no, but my brother loves that show.
> 
> Banned because you ninja'd me. Get out



Banned because you should watch it too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chara said:


> banned because i might not



Banned because good luck!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I am not fighting a hard battle


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because the ending to Tokyo ghoul tonight made me really depressed ;w;


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because I still haven't seen it.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Banned because you need to!
 I'm going to watch the first season with my friend on Saturday and it will an amazing marathon. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I guess I need to watch it.


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I ate a lot of ice cream n now i feel gross. - ^-


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned because I ate a lot of ice cream n now i feel gross. - ^-



Banned because don't feel gross! Ice cream is yummy~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I agree



Banned because yay!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because hiya c:


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because hiya c:



Banned because hey! ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because how is the dreaming going?


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because how is the dreaming going?



Banned because great! It's letting me update my stories a lot. ^w^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I also ate ice cream, and I waited too late to say anything


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for waiting to say something


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I also ate ice cream, and I waited too late to say anything



Banned for waiting. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for waiting to say something



Banned because jinx.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for jinxing


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned for jinxing



Banned because yup.


----------



## Chara (Mar 13, 2015)

banned for saying yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for also saying it.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for also saying it.



Banned for saying _it_.


----------



## Chara (Mar 13, 2015)

banned for saying ----


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned for saying ----



Banned because hello


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Chara said:


> banned for saying ----



Banned because huh?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because hello



Banned because hello. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for not understanding


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not understanding



Banned because I can't tell what word they meant by "----" because a lot of swears are four letters...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I think by that they meant nothing....Like "banned for not saying anything"...


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I think by that they meant nothing....Like "banned for not saying anything"...



Banned because I did say something...?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because they were being sarcastic.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because they were being sarcastic.



Banned because are you sure? Maybe I ninja'd them and they were trying to ban you for your usage of "****" in your signature?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because ok



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure of anything. That's just how I interpreted it.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not sure of anything. That's just how I interpreted it.



Banned because I think I ninja'd them...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because you may be right.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you may be right.



Banned because we'll have to wait to find out...

Hm... my signature needs to change.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because you're contemplating change.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're contemplating change.



Banned because it's bugging me a bit.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I think it looks like...you could change the link color, which I didn't know, until a few weeks ago....


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I think it looks like...you could change the link color, which I didn't know, until a few weeks ago....



Banned because I removed a link and now, it's more centered!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm not in this convo


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because I'm not in this convo



Banned for interrupting.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because you should be.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because hey guys how's it goin??


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because hey guys how's it goin??



Banned because I'm fixing my sig. up.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for messing me up


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for getting messed up


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for getting messed up



Banned because 729 bells.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I didn't get to say hi to Yoshi.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for not saying hi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for getting interrupted.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

banned for the most entertaining signature on tbt


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm done editing for now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because YOU NINJA'D ME! AGAIN!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

banned for being ninja'd so many times.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for allowing this


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for curse words in your signature. ;w; _/scary_


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for being an innocent angel sweetie pie


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Banned for being an innocent angel sweetie pie



Banned because cute sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because water got on my laptop.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because water got on my laptop.



Banned because irony.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because sleep


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because woody c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because ninja


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because my story (one in sig) has one character that everyone hates and it's awesome!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I have to read it these next holidays


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I have to read it these next holidays



Banned because lmk when you do and I can show you a fanart someone made for it!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because will do!


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because will do!



Banned because sweet!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I'm going to sleep. Night!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because goodnight


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because goodnight



Banned because I can't sleep.


----------



## Shika (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because there are too many apples in that bowl


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because you remind me of that deer npc in neptunia lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because you were reminded of something/


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because cheese M*A*S*H

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for ruining my ban


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because your ban got ruined


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for pointing that out


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for pointing


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for adorable icon <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because thank you c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because lei


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because lurking


----------



## toxapex (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because lurking



Banned because Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10



Banned for that put I just upvoted of yours (check your likes status).


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because those are some bad apples bruh


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because 5:05


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because ASSSSHHHHHLEEEEYYYY!!!


----------



## Ashleygirl (Mar 13, 2015)

banned for somthing that is illegal


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Ashleygirl said:


> banned for somthing that is illegal



Banned because are you calling yourself illegal?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for being confused about that


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being confused about that



Banned because can you explain?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because how could I?


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how could I?



Banned because what's illegal? They banned you for "something that is illegal". But what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I have no clue.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have no clue.



Banned because oh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because disappointment;


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because disappointment;



Banned because 735 bells.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because ringtones


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because ringtones



Banned because I'm working on my story again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm cutting songs down into ringtones and trying to upload them.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm cutting songs down into ringtones and trying to upload them.



Banned because good luck!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned... the reason is a mYSTery


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because shhhhhhh.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 13, 2015)

banned bc I shant be silenced


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned... the reason is a mYSTery



Banned for trying to be punny but pailing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

banned for saying "punny"


----------



## Karminny (Mar 13, 2015)

banned bc these puns are a punishment


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc these puns are a punishment



Banned for taking it another step further.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned bc I would take it 2 steps further but


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because step back


----------



## Karminny (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned bc im sitting down


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned because oh, never mind then.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because oh, never mind then.



Banned because I quote in case if I get sniped.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned bc sorry about that


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for not getting sniped


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because I don't know if you got sniped ;o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I don't know if you got sniped ;o



Banned because it didn't happen.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

banned because your avatar is on point


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because your avatar is on point



Banned because unfortunately, Zane is right about it.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 13, 2015)

banned bc wht


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

banned for shortening words


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for sad Lilo :c


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Banned for claiming Lilo is sad.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I just posted chapter 7 of my book and I feel accomplished.


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you didn't exactly ban anyone. o:


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Ladybonkers said:


> Banned because you didn't exactly ban anyone. o:



Banned because I can play this game any way I want to. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you're playing a game.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you need to respect Daniel x Alice xD


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you need to respect Daniel x Alice xD



Banned because I feel guilty for planning their murder...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I feel absolutely delicious for planning out their murder~


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I feel absolutely delicious for planning out their murder~



Banned because yum.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I get lost every time Lolipup joins in xD


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I get lost every time Lolipup joins in xD



Banned because she's amazing~


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you are also amazing <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you are also amazing <3



Banned because thanks! ^-^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I am amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am amazing.



Banned because you're lying


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for split personality.


----------



## RainbowNotes (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because your icon is cute


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

RainbowNotes said:


> banned because your icon is cute



Banned because you're cute!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because cuties


----------



## Link of Hyrule (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because cuties are cute


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because Beau


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because phew!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because rhyming


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I didn't rhyme?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I didn't rhyme?



Banned because I think they pronounce Beau's name as "Byoo" or something similar


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I've never played any of the mother series and that guy still looks like Mario to me ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I Pokemon Yellow was the first one I played.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for not being fast enough!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for being the legit sonic! owo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because too legit to quit


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored and hungry.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm bored and hungry.



Banned because I'm bored, hungry, *AND* tired. Beat that! lol


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because don't be bored, BE FABULOUS <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because don't be bored, BE FABULOUS <3



Banned because how do I be fabulous? ;3


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because doesnt know how to be faboulous^^


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> Banned because doesnt know how to be faboulous^^



Banned because your username makes me hungry.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I'd offer that you could eat me but you're not a ghoul D;


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned bc WEEB^


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'd offer that you could eat me but you're not a ghoul D;



Banned because heh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cocovampire said:


> Banned bc WEEB^



Banned because yo.


----------



## alesha (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I said so. Full stop.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

alesha said:


> Banned because I said so. Full stop.



Banned because nope.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored, hungry, tired *AND* overwhelmed! There!


----------



## alesha (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for thinking of....this game


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm bored, hungry, tired *AND* overwhelmed! There!



Banned because I'm all that *AND* I'm sick. There!

- - - Post Merge - - -



alesha said:


> Banned for thinking of....this game



Banned because you broke our combo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for making false accusations.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for making false accusations.



Banned because huh?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you ninja'd me, and I left it like that.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you ninja'd me, and I left it like that.



Banned for being lazy.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for saying something


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned for saying something



Banned for being two people.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I have two dogs to watch. I don't have time to edit.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have two dogs to watch. I don't have time to edit.



Banned because there's always post-merges.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because they're irrelevant.


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned for making tbt send me an email ^^


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you made me edit my post.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned because you made me edit my post.



Banned because one of my alts in ACNL is named Easton


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because one of my alts in ACNL is named Easton



Banned for posting at 4:20pm.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for being two hours ahead of me


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being two hours ahead of me



Banned because am I? 

Are you from Hawaii?


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for asking personal info^


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> Banned for asking personal info^



Banned because only Hawaii would be 2 hours behind my time, as far as I know.


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because that had nothing to do


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> banned because that had nothing to do



Banned because huh?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because only Hawaii would be 2 hours behind my time, as far as I know.



Banned for being to quick.


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned for failing to see i banned them before^^


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned for being to quick.



Banned for not being quick enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cocovampire said:


> banned for failing to see i banned them before^^



Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned of r00d


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> banned of r00d



Banned because *shrug*


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *shrug*



Banned for shrugging.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned for shrugging.



Banned because you need to center your sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you have your time zones mixed up.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you're pretty cool


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you have your time zones mixed up.



Banned because what day are you on? I'm on Saturday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because you're pretty cool



Banned for being a ninja. ;w;


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you can't handle me on the dance floor~ <3


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for having cherries.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because thank you, Loli! 

Also, banned because I am also on Saturday.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for banning be for no reason. Btw edit your post.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you, Loli!
> 
> Also, banned because I am also on Saturday.



Banned because hm.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned for banning be for no reason. Btw edit your post.



Banned because deal with it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because hm.



Banned because look it up


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because your siggy contains cereal abuse.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I've decided to use judgment, WAh-cha!. D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I've decided to use judgment, WAh-cha!. D:



Banned because sound effects.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because my dog has to pee.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because your dog doesnt decide who to ban.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because she obviously does.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because this game will never end...


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because it shouldn't


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it shouldn't



Banned for stalking.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for falsely accusing me of stalking.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for falsely accusing me of stalking.



Banned because stalking thread.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because your talking about another thread.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because that's not stalking....also, banned for stalking.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because you're a stalker/lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## GoldWatson (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because that noise is annoying.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because personal attack.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because shhhhhhing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because editing.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because um... Idk


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned for no reasoning


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for pointing out lack of reason.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm curious about your age


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for being curious.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for noticing


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for banning me for noticing something.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because knowledge is power.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because your acting like my teacher.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm watching anime.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned because your acting like my teacer.



Banned for spelling teacher wrong.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for spelling teacher wrong.



Banned for noticing.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you know how to spell.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because your icon is adorables <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because <3


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because <3



Banned because >3


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because >3



Banned because :3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I can't comprehend so many expressions. ;w;


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I can't comprehend so many expressions. ;w;



Banned because I agree. ;D


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I agree. ;D



Banned because agreeing when agreeing isn't allowed.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Redficasu said:


> Banned because agreeing when agreeing isn't allowed.



Banned because why?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you're questioning someone.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you're not questioning someone.


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're not questioning someone.



Banned because you have **** in sig.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you don't have coco in your town and she is amazing ;w;


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you say ;w; to much.


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned because you say ;w; to much.



banned because you don't say ;w; enough


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Redficasu said:


> banned because you don't say ;w; enough



Banned because ;w;


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to get groceries and you're not~


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because I just got groceries


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because faces.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you dont type enough faces.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm going to get groceries and you're not~



Banned because I want groceries! D:


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because faces.



banned because you're not doing faces


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you didn't use any faces.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I edited this post ;w;


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

nvm xD i messed up xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I mess up everything.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because this thread is moving too fast.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Teminated because of plot twisting.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because it's  not fast enough.


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this thread is moving too fast.



banned because maybe you just move too slow


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because snails


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because no


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no



banned because yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because blowin' up ya woofer.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because my posts dont make any type of sense.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because i hope i don't get ninja'd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because I did.


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned because my posts dont make any type of sense.



banned because that makes sense


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you make no sense.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Redficasu said:


> banned because maybe you just move too slow



Banned because I'm multitasking.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because nonsense


----------



## inkling (Mar 14, 2015)

BANNED BC U GROsS, *****

oops that wasnt fpr u u too cute to get banned


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because gore.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because lemon


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because orange


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm gross, apparently.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because who wants to be in my story?


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned bc can i be a squid in ur story


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you wanna be a squid.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned bc can i be a squid in ur story



Banned because squids don't fit... (It's the story in my signature btw.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> Banned because you wanna be a squid.



Banned because "&" in your username.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you don't know you can just call me Rory.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for writing something that can't include squids ;-; 
maybe i'll read it whooo

banned for ninja'ing me with name info


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned for writing something that can't include squids ;-;
> maybe i'll read it whooo
> 
> banned for ninja'ing me with name info



Banned because I don't know how I would include them unless the characters were eating it.
If you do, you should tell me! :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because ninja


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ninja



Banned because ha.


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned bc ur profile pic is not good


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned for writing something that can't include squids ;-;
> maybe i'll read it whooo
> 
> banned for ninja'ing me with name info



Banned because Julian 'a'.


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned bc i;m ok with being a squid that gets eaten i guess



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for Julian 'a'



hUE

Banned cuz too many ninjas i'm outtie!!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because pumpkaboo


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned bc i;m ok with being a squid that gets eaten i guess
> 
> 
> 
> hUE



Banned because that's not even a part... like... that's nothing. ;w;


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned bc cannibalism is not good


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because Zane changed their signature twice within a minute.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because your jealous.


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned bc egoistical


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

banned for wasting your life tbh


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because anyone else want to be in it? No squids.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you said squids.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because can I be a stray dog that walks by in one small part?


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because can I be a stray dog that walks by in one small part?



Banned because no animals...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because I quit!


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

BANNED BC U DONT SLEEP


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I quit!



Banned for quitting. o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cocovampire said:


> BANNED BC U DONT SLEEP



Banned because cute girls *can* die. It's called real life.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you didnt use a font.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE I DO SLEEP


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you yell way to much.


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned bc ur like my grandma


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> banned bc ur like my grandma



Banned for calling yourself 'boring'.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for saying boring.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned for saying boring.



Banned for also saying it.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for something.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for nothing


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned for being as normal as possible


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for being shiny.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for everything


----------



## toxapex (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for asterisks


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because it had to be done.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because because.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

banned because of the wonderful things he does. We're off to see the wizard.


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned for making a movie reference while simultaneously having an avatar from a TV show.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 14, 2015)

Banned because you have no pink, wtf


----------



## biibii (Mar 14, 2015)

banned bc KYary is soooooo 2014.


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because you have no pink, wtf



Banned because wHAT
THAT IS FALSE
YOU ARE FALSE


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because speech bubble

Ninja'd rip

Banned because double cloudy things


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

banned bc ur siggy made me think i did drugs. no


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I just had a dance attack.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I need victims people who want to be in my book. XD


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

BANNED BC I A ACTUALLY AM A DANCER AND U OFFEND ME


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I can't dance and you offend me


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because i am in the joffrey ballet school so u should try bc im clumsy and ur underestimating urself


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 15, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> banned because i am in the joffrey ballet school so u should try bc im clumsy and ur underestimating urself



Banned because I just fell down oops


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired now.


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

banned bc u think i dont know shxt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because you make false accusations.


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

banned bc read ur siggy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned for misunderstanding.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you're not a fabulous shlound poofa


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I wonder how long this game will last...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because forever


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because forever



Banned because


----------



## biibii (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because _FOREVER_


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for *forever*!


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because _FOREVER_



Banned because we are bonding a friendship over a game


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because _are we?_


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm very confused but I know some people must get banned because that's the name of the game yo <3


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I thought we were but I'm not sure if I'm ready for this kind of commitment yet I just got out of a serious friendship and things are just moving really fast


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because
My name is Pinkie Pie (Hello!) 
And I am here to say (How ya doin'?) 
I'm gonna make you smile, and I will brighten up your day-aaay! 
It doesn't matter now (What's up?) 
If you are sad or blue (Howdy!) 
'Cause cheering up my friends is just what Pinkie's here to do 

'Cause I love to make you smile, smile, smile 
Yes I do 
It fills my heart with sunshine all the while 
Yes it does 
'Cause all I really need's a smile, smile, smile 
From these happy friends of mine 

I like to see you grin (Awesome!) 
I love to see you beam (Rock on!) 
The corners of your mouth turned up 
Is always Pinkie's dream (Hoof-bump!) 
But if you're kind of worried 
And your face has made a frown 
I'll work real hard and do my best 
To turn that sad frown upside down 

'Cause I love to make you grin, grin, grin 
Yes I do 
Bust it out from ear to ear, let it begin 
Just give me a joyful grin, grin, grin 
And you fill me with good cheer

It's true, some days are dark and lonely 
And maybe you feel sad 
But Pinkie will be there to show you that it isn't that bad 
There's one thing that makes me happy 
And makes my whole life worthwhile 
And that's when I talk to my friends and get them to smile 

I really am so happy 
Your smile fills me with glee 
I give a smile, I get a smile 
And that's so special to me 
'Cause I love to see you beam, beam, beam 
Yes I do 
Tell me, what more can I say to make you see 
That I do 
It makes me happy when you beam, beam, beam 
Yes, it always makes my day! 

Come on everypony smile, smile, smile 
Fill my heart up with sunshine, sunshine 
All I really need's a smile, smile, smile 
From these happy friends of mine!

Come on everypony smile, smile, smile 
Fill my heart up with sunshine, sunshine 
All I really need's a smile, smile, smile 
From these happy friends of mine! 

[Pinkie Pie] 
Yes a perfect gift for me (Come on everypony smile, smile, smile) 
Is a smile as wide as a mile (Fill my heart up with sunshine, sunshine) 
To make me happy as can be (All I really need's a smile, smile, smile; from these happy friends of...) 
Smile, smile, smile, smile, smile! 
Come on and smile 
Come on and smile!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE FOR SOME REASON THAT SCARES ME ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because how *dare* you!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE FOR SOME REASON THAT SCARES ME ;w;



Aw, I'm sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> banned because how *dare* you!



Banned because your a meanie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because I am not.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because I am not.



RAINBOW DASH:
Three months of winter coolness, and awesome holidays~

PINKIE PIE:
We've kept our hoofsies warm at home, time off from work to play~

APPLEJACK:
But the food we've stored is running out, and we can't grow in this cold

RARITY:
And even though I love my boots, this fashion's getting old~

TWILIGHT SPARKLE:
The time has come to welcome Spring
And all things warm and green,
But it's also time to say goodbye:
It's Winter we must clean.
How can I help? I'm new, you see.
What does everypony do?
How do I fit in without magic?
I haven't got a clue!

PONIES:
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
Let's finish our holiday cheer
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
Applejack: 'Cause tomorrow Spring is here!
Rainbow Dash: 'Cause tomorrow Spring is here!

RAINBOW DASH:
Bringing home the southern birds,
A pegasus' job begins
In clearing all the gloomy skies
To let the sun shine in!
We move the clouds and we melt the white snow;
When the sun comes up, it's warmth and beauty will glow!

PONIES:
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
Let's finish our holiday cheer
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here
Winter Wrap-Up Winter Wrap-Up!
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here!

RARITY:
Little critters hibernate
Under the snow and ice.

FLUTTERSHY:
We wake up all the sleepyheads
So quietly and nice!

RARITY:
We help them gather up their food,
Fix their homes below;

FLUTTERSHY:
We welcome back the Southern birds

Rarity and Fluttershy: So their families can grow!

PONIES:
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
Let's finish our holiday cheer
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here!

APPLEJACK:
No easy task to clear the ground,
Plant our tiny seeds.
With proper care and sunshine,
Everyone it feeds.
Apples, carrots, celery stalks
Colorful flowers, too!
We must work so very hard,

APPLEJACK, PONIES:
It's just so much to do!

PONIES:
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
Let's finish our holiday cheer
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
PINKIE PIE:
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here!
PONIES:
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here!

TWILIGHT SPARKLE:
Now that I know what they all do,
I have to find my place
And help with all of my heart,
Tough task ahead I face.
How will I do without my magic,
Help the earth pony way?
I wanna belong, so I must
Do my best today
Do my best today

PONIES:
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
Let's finish our holiday cheer
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here
Winter Wrap-Up, Winter Wrap-Up!

TWILIGHT SPARKLE:
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here
'Cause tomorrow Spring is here!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because I am not.



Banned for not.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned for please


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned for please



Banned because what?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because
Stitching It Together

Thread by thread
Stitching it together
Twilight's dress
Cutting the pattern snip by snip
Making sure the fabric folds nicely
It's the perfect color and so hip
Always got to keep in mind my pacing
Making sure the clothes are correctly facing
I'm stitching Twilight's dress

Yard by yard 
Fussing on the details.
Jewel neckline, 
Don't you know a stitch in time saves nine? 
Making her something perfect to inspire,
Even though she hates formal attire.
Gotta mind those intimate details
Even though she's more concerned with sales,
It's Applejack's new dress.

Dressmaking's easy, for Pinkie Pie something pink
Fluttershy something breezy
Blend color and form...


Do you think it looks cheesy?
(Opalessence) Meow!
Something brash, perhaps quite fetching
Hook and eye, couldn't you just simply die?
Making sure it fits forelock and crest, 
Don't forget some magic in the dress.
Even though it rides high on the flank, 
Rainbow won't look like a tank.
I'm stitching Rainbow's dress.

Piece by piece, snip by snip
Croup, dock, haunch, shoulders, hip
Thread by thread, primed and pressed
Yard by yard, never stressed
And that's the art of the dress!


Twilight Sparkle: Now the stars on my belt need to be technically accurate.
Orion has three stars on his belt, not four.

[Rarity]
Stitch by stitch,
stitching it together,
Deadline looms, 
Don’t you know the client is always right,
Even if my fabric choice was perfect.
Gotta get them all done by tonight.	
Pinkie Pie that color's too obtrusive, 
Wait until you see it in the light. 
I’m sewing them together.


Pinkie Pie: Don’t you think my gown would be more “me” with some lollipops?
Rarity: Well, I think…
Pinkie pie: Balloons?
Rarity: Well…
Pinkie Pie: Do it!

[Rarity]
Hour by hour, one more change,
I'm sewing them together, take great pains
Fluttershy you're putting in a bind, 
Rainbow Dash, what is on your mind?
Ohmygosh, there's simply not much time
Don’t forget Applejack’s duds must shine.

Dressmaking easy, 
Every customer’s call.
Brings a whole new revision, 
Have to pick the pace,
Still hold to my vision.


Twilight Sparkle: That constellation is Canis Major, not Minor.
Fluttershy: French haute couture. Please.
Rarity: Ugh.

Applejack: What if it rains? Galoshes! 
Pinkie Pie: More balloons!
Oh, that’s too many balloons.
More candy.
Oh, less candy.
Oh, wait, I know! Streamers!
Rarity: Streamers?
Pinkie Pie: Whose dress is this?
Rarity: Streamers it is.

[spoken]
Rainbow Dash: What?
Rarity: Aren't you going to tell me to change something too?
Rainbow Dash: No, I just want my dress to be cool.
Rarity: Do you not like the color?
Rainbow Dash: The color’s fine, just make it look cooler. 
Rarity: Do you not like the shape?
Rainbow Dash: The shape's fine, just make the whole thing, y'know, cooler. It needs to be about 20% cooler.
Rarity: Ugh.

[sung]
Pinkie Pie: All we ever want is indecision 
Rainbow Dash: All we really like is what we know 
Twilight Sparkle: Gotta balance style with adherence 
Fluttershy: Making sure we make a good appearance 
Applejack: Even if you simply have to fudge it 
[All but Rarity]
Make sure it stays within our budget 
Rarity: Got to overcome intimidation
Remember, it's all in the presentation!

[all together]
Piece by piece, snip by snip
Croup, dock, haunch, shoulders, hip
Bolt by bolt, primed and pressed
Yard by yard, always stressed
And that's the Art of the Dress!
(Sighs)


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because



Banned because I love those videos!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I love those videos!



Banned because those videos are illegal


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because no


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because you got ninja'd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because shhhh ellabella....shhhh


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because those videos are illegal



Banned because what?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because what are those videos called


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because shhhh ellabella....shhhh



Banned because your a big meanie.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because what are those videos called



Banned because Don't Hug Me I'm Scared.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because they're great!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because i wanna watch it now c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because your a big meanie.



Banned because you're an even bigger meanie!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i wanna watch it now c:



Banned because you should. They're creepy/


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i wanna watch it now c:



Banned because you should! :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because i will


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're an even bigger meanie!
> 
> Banned because we are wired


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i will



Banned because there's three of them. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because i got ninja'd


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i got ninja'd



Banned because don't watch those videos


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because I've watched one of them before


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I've watched one of them before



Banned because they took from me something I can never get back


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because they're funny


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because they're funny



Yeah ik, I'm just messing around lol


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Yeah ik, I'm just messing around lol



Banned for teasing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because we are wired



Banned because I am not wired! I don't do drugs <.<


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am not wired! I don't do drugs <.<



Banned because huh?!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE KEVIN TIME​


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> BANNED BECAUSE KEVIN TIME​



Banned because 






(note: sarcastic clapping)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because I miss the old Cartoon Network


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because I miss the old Cartoon Network



Banned for missing it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned for not


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I have an idea!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned for not



Banned because some of their new stuff is good

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I have an idea!



Banned for having an idea!!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because some of their new stuff is good
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because ideas are the foundation of awesomeness.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because knowledge is power.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because knowledge is power.



Banned because the pen is mightier than the sword and the keyboard is mightier than our feelings


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because knowledge is power.



Banned because power corrupts so knowledge corrupts? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because the pen is mightier than the sword and the keyboard is mightier than our feelings



Banned because ninja.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because silence is golden.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because silence is golden.



Banned because gold is corrupt! So is silence!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE *YOU* ARE CORRUPT!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE *YOU* ARE CORRUPT!



Banned because conspiracy!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE ILLUMINATI!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE ILLUMINATI!



Banned because *mind blown*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because blowing minds.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because blowing minds.



Banned because yup...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because sleep


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Abned ebcause whoh needs sellp


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you do.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you do.



Banned because _I_ don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Abned ebcause whoh needs sellp



Banned because that's... interesting.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because *everyone* does.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because *everyone* does.



Banned because later.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because nao


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because nao



Banned because it's Saturday.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because IT IS PASSED YOUR CURFEW, LITTLE MISSY!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because IT IS PASSED YOUR CURFEW, LITTLE MISSY!



Banned because I have no curfew!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because oh.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because oh.



Banned because yeah!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because this thread was created in 2005!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because this thread was created in 2005!



Banned because woah...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because almost 10 years


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because almost 10 years



Banned because this thread should get stickied! It's practically an artifact around here...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because Jeremy should make that happen.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Jeremy should make that happen.



Banned because he should!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because almost 10 years



Banned because it's beautiful...


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it's beautiful...



Banned for being slow.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being slow.



Banned for being rude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for going to sleep.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for being rude.



Banned because everything sounds rude in this game. X'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for going to sleep.



Banned because you can't prove anything!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I can prove everything!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I can prove everything!



Banned because go ahead. Do it.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because everything sounds rude in this game. X'D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned bc


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc



Banned because I challenge you to a battle in smash!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because go ahead. Do it.



Banned because I already did!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I already did!



Banned because really? Where?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I challenge you to a battle in smash!



Banned because you shouldve done it earlier. I was free all day today but I'm going to be busy all day tomorrow


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you shouldve done it earlier. I was free all day today but I'm going to be busy all day tomorrow



Banned because I have bad timing then.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? Where?



Banned because right. here.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because right. here.



Banned because can you quote which part exactly proves it? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because can you quote which part exactly proves it? I'm a bit confused.



Banned because if you missed it, then there's nothing I can do.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because if you missed it, then there's nothing I can do.



Banned because okay. I guess I'll wait until it happens again. Btw, I like your new gif. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay. I guess I'll wait until it happens again. Btw, I like your new gif. :3



Banned because it won't. You've miss your chance to shine. Btw, thank you ^-^


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned bc Im going to sleep u win universe


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it won't. You've miss your chance to shine. Btw, thank you ^-^



Banned because okay. And you're welcome! Have you ever considered changing the color of the text in your signature? It might look cooler if you do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned bc Im going to sleep u win universe



Banned for fighting the universe?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay. And you're welcome! Have you ever considered changing the color of the text in your signature? It might look cooler if you do.



Banned because I have thought about it, but I decided against it.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have thought about it, but I decided against it.



Banned because at least you thought about it.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay. And you're welcome! Have you ever considered changing the color of the text in your signature? It might look cooler if you do.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...







BANNED BC I FORGOT HOW GREAT IT FEELS TO BE ME


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


>



Banned because broken video?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because broken video?



Banned bc I fixed it


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc I fixed it



Banned because lmc.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to sleep...I....I need it...


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm going to sleep...I....I need it...



Banned because okay. Isn't it 9:32pm for you?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm going to sleep...I....I need it...



BAnned bc same. Goodnight.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay. Isn't it 9:32pm for you?



Banned because oh, boy, we need to work on that xD It's 1:34 a.m., right now, where I am.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> BAnned bc same. Goodnight.



Banned because good night ^-^ Part of me wants to say sweet dreams. Part of me feels that's weird....so...there

Also, goodnight, Myst!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh, boy, we need to work on that xD It's 1:34 a.m., right now, where I am.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you said two hours behind or... wait... ahead? I forget... night!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because goodnight?


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because goodnight?



Banned because I'm awake still.

Want to be in my book? :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because hmmm, what do you mean ;o CAN I BE IN IT


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hmmm, what do you mean ;o CAN I BE IN IT



Banned because I mean I'm going to name a character after you! (The one in my sig.)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'd love too omg  I can't wait to finally read it this coming weekend! No more assignments !


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I'd love too omg  I can't wait to finally read it this coming weekend! No more assignments !



Banned because sweet!

What do you want to be known as? Ella? Bella? Or anything else?


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because _you're not playing it right _


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because who says?


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because who says?



Banned because no one.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sweet!
> 
> What do you want to be known as? Ella? Bella? Or anything else?



My name isn't Bella. It's Daniella or Ella c: please don't call me bella...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for not including 'banned'


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> My name isn't Bella. It's Daniella or Ella c: please don't call me bella...



Banned because okay. Which name would you like me to use in the story? :3

That's a cute name btw.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because ella c: 

and aw ty <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because ella c:
> 
> and aw ty <3



Banned because okay! :3

You're welcome~ <3


----------



## Artinus (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Artinus said:


> Banned because Tokyo Ghoul



Banned because cute avatar.


----------



## hanashi (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because anime


----------



## alesha (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I've never seen you


----------



## Shika (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because riding a gyroid is dangerous!


----------



## alesha (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because too much cake is dangerous


----------



## Artinus (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because no signature


----------



## Shika (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because of the Spice and Wolf reference in your Mayor name


----------



## Artinus (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because too damn cute!


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I see birds in your signature.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because i see a clasroom in your signature


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because this gif said so.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I said "ahead" instead of "behind".

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I said "ahead" instead of "behind".



Banned because I put it correctly the first time.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned for waking up at such an early hour.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for waking up at such an early hour.



Banned because it's 1PM where I am! XD


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because it's 1:10 PM where I live.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because it's 1:10 PM where I live.



Banned because howdly-doodly, neighborooney.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because hi-deed-lee-ho!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

you're banned, you're banned, you're banned banned banned banned bannnnnnnnnned
:B


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because Ban-ception.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because Ban-ception.



Banned for needing to go deeper


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because gosh I want a Falco amiibo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because you need a Hawkeye Pierce


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because it's 12:15pm where I live.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because it is now 12:36pm


----------



## Karminny (Mar 15, 2015)

banned bc I don't feel good


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I hope you feel better


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because Tom Nook


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because what's it with you and pickle business


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because pickle business.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because i's raining outside D:


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because hey why not.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

smaller34 said:


> Banned because hey why not.



Banned for that gif. Where's it from?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because pickles are yuck


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because that's why I'm not in it.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because that's why I'm not in it.



Banned because cucumber.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because I like cucumbers


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because then why are mentioning some even in a pickle dude all the time


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because then why are mentioning some even in a pickle dude all the time



Banned because idfldnsndt.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because to commemorate the user in-a-pickle <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because who the f is that


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because who the f is that



Banned bc how dare you SIR! 


or ma'am


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because who the f is that



Banned for not remembering.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned bc how dare you SIR!
> 
> 
> or ma'am



Banned because ninja.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i's raining outside D:



Banned because hey same


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

both *cough* female

banned because i have no firetruck idea who they are anyways


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not remembering.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for gettin' ninjad

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> both *cough* female
> 
> banned because i have no firetruck idea who they are anyways



Banned because I got ninjad too


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because ive never seen one named that


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for gettin' ninjad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because irony.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because ninja


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because ive never seen one named that



Banned because they were here not too long ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because pickle whatever i've never seen anyone with that name


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because pickle whatever i've never seen anyone with that name



Banned because I'll find them for you... one second.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because of dem beverages in your avatar and signature.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'll find them for you... one second.



Banned because if you find them tell them to come back pls


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because ninja 

and i agree


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because of dem beverages in your avatar and signature.



Banned because ffffFFF

- - - Post Merge - - -



bigger34 said:


> Banned because of dem beverages in your avatar and signature.



Banned because ffffFFF


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because i miss my pickle


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because if you find them tell them to come back pls



Banned because I don't have that kind of power. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because donald sutherland and alan alda is hot


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> i miss my pickle



Banned, they were cool


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

missing a pickle? get a rubber one then lolol


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because donald sutherland and alan alda is hot



Banned because here they are.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Im just not even gonna try to not get ninja'd anymore


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because hallllooooo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

well banned because thanks for showing but i still never seen them


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hallllooooo



Banned because yooooo


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm tempted to stalk down this person for you guys. Should I?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> well banned because thanks for showing but i still never seen them



Banned because okay.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because good


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because it's M3 time!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because doges.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm sick of plot resetting


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I'm sick of plot resetting



Banned because good luck!


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because good luck as well.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because ty

also it's weird that Carmen keeps showing up on the start screen o_o


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because ty
> 
> also it's weird that Carmen keeps showing up on the start screen o_o



Banned because you're welcome~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because cheese



Banned for having two red feathers


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because hello.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because hello.



Banned because ay


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because ay



Banned because tok*ay*.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because ay



Banned because ayy lmao.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because ayy lmao.



Banned because what anime is in your sig?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what anime is in your sig?



Banned because The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya.



Banned because cool. Is it any good? :3


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because cool. Is it any good? :3



Banned because yes, well at least I think so.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because yes, well at least I think so.



Banned because okay. I might check it out at some point. Thanks!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay. I might check it out at some point. Thanks!



aw Myst, you're banned for being oh so adorable


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> aw Myst, you're banned for being oh so adorable



Banned because thanks. >w<


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. >w<



Banned because >w<!!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. >w<



Banned because every time I look at your avatar I have to tilt my head >:B

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Banned because >w<!!



banned because it's contagious!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because >w<!!



Banned because >////<.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because every time I look at your avatar I have to tilt my head >:B
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because really?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because yes really.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because your icon is pink and I'm the only one allowed to be fabulous with pink.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because your icon is pink and I'm the only one allowed to be fabulous with pink.



Banned because I'm the new pink sheriff 'round these parts. owo


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because wow too much pink


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because wow too much pink



Banned because not enough pink.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because not enough pink.



Banned because not enough Fassad


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because not enough Fassad



Banned because too much Fassad.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because too much Fassad.



Banned because not enough Claus


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because not enough Claus



Banned because not enough M3 on tumblr. I shall fix this problem!

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because
> 
> View attachment 87016



Banned because not enough.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because not enough M3 on tumblr. I shall fix this problem!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because not enough Sugilite


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because Steven Universe.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because Steven Universe.



Banned because spoilers.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because spoilers.



Not really. Are you planning on watching?


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Not really. Are you planning on watching?



Banned because spoilers in her signature. lol

idk. Too many animes on my list rn.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because too many animes on your list.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because too many animes on your list.



Banned because want to see my list?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned bc Sugilite is Queen


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc Sugilite is Queen



Banned because gifs.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned



Banned because I thought you're busy today. I still challenge you to smash.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I thought you're busy today. I still challenge you to smash.



Banned because I'm multitasking.

But I can't play videogames


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because I'm multitasking.
> 
> But I can't play videogames



Banned because okay.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'M TOO EXCITED AND I HAVE TO BAN EVERYONE pff <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'M TOO EXCITED AND I HAVE TO BAN EVERYONE pff <3



BANNED BECAUSE YOUR EXCITEMENT IS MAKING ME EXCITED!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> BANNED BECAUSE YOUR EXCITEMENT IS MAKING ME EXCITED!



Banned because you should fix your caps lock key. Or just hold shift all the time.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because you should fix your caps lock key. Or just hold shift all the time.



Banned because surprisingly, I have no caps lock key on my laptop.

Don't mind that. That's just how awesome my conversations with Lolipup end up being.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because lines through words.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because lines through words.



Banned because it's called slashed text.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you learn something new everyday. ;^;


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because you learn something new everyday. ;^;



Banned because true!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because the more you know.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the more you know.



Banned because welcome back. haha.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because temporarily x3


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because temporarily x3



Banned because why temporarily?


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because why not forever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I was eating and watching a show, and because my friend is coming over to hang out tonight.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was eating and watching a show, and because my friend is coming over to hang out tonight.



Banned because cool.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you cannot bring me a new chapter of Tokyo ghoul ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because maybe they can!


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you cannot bring me a new chapter of Tokyo ghoul ;w;



Banned because sorry. I can do other stories though~

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because maybe they can!



Banned because I prefer writing OC vs. fanfic.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm like going to cry if I don't get another dose of Tokyo ghoul RE manga, it's so good. D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm like going to cry if I don't get another dose of Tokyo ghoul RE manga, it's so good. D:



Banned because good luck! ^-^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you ninja.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you need to keep your head in the game! <3 pff.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you need to keep your head in the game! <3 pff.



Banned because agreed. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm trying to multitask and failing.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm trying to multitask and failing.



Banned because same.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because two of the ringtones I uploaded have reached over 100 downloads


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

[COLOR=""]Banned because you have no pink.[/COLOR]


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because you have no pink.



Banned because too much pink.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because you have no pink.



Banned because Emma Stone's lips are pink.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Emma Stone's lips are pink.



Who's Emma Stone?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Who's Emma Stone?



Banned because holy ****, you don't know who she is. She's the girl in my signature.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because holy ****, you don't know who she is. She's the girl in my signature.



Banned because I know who she is!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I need 220TBT, donate?


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I need 220TBT, donate?



Banned because I'm broke.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because awww


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I am, too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because no.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because please, it's only 220TBT


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned cuz that's like 398428$


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz that's like 398428$



Banned because what?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I need 220TBT ;w;


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2015)

I got ninja'd B(
banned cuz go make quality posts


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I need 220TBT ;w;



Banned because for what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> I got ninja'd B(
> banned cuz go make quality posts



Banned because agreed.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because what?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I like to pop in here every now and then unannounced just to ban someone then disappear for the day


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because what?



Banned because what do you need the TBT for?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because I like to pop in here every now and then unannounced just to ban someone then disappear for the day



Banned because okay.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm having a hard time choosing backup classes for next year


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you're not a ghoul and I can't handle that. D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you're not a ghoul and I can't handle that. D:



Banned because #ghoul life.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I need it for the title colour


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you're not a ghoul and I can't handle that. D:



Banned because ok c;


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I'm having a hard time choosing backup classes for next year



Banned because good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I need it for the title colour



Banned because oh.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you remind me a lot of a detective for some reason <3


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'll ask Alee e_o


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you remind me a lot of a detective for some reason <3



Banned because thanks! I include a lot of mysteries in my works.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I'll ask Alee e_o



Banned because good luck!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you're not invisible anymore.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you're not invisible anymore.



Banned because is that a bad thing?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because invisible is overrated <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because invisible is overrated <3



Banned because I'm too broke to pay for it so... yeah.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm invisible


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> Banned because I'm invisible



Banned because I can see you.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because I guess I'm not as invisible as I thought


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> Banned because I guess I'm not as invisible as I thought



Banned because exactly.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2015)

Banned because you need to tell me a secret D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you need to tell me a secret D:



Banned because what kind of secret?


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because you should tell me any kind! secrets are fun. ^^


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned bc _Ive got a secret_


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you should tell me any kind! secrets are fun. ^^



Banned because hm... can't think of any right now. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because Pretty Little Liars



Banned because invisible mode.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned bc wow I was skipped

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait nvm


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because so?


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc wow I was skipped
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait nvm



Banned because ha.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned bc ouch


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because so?



Banned for changing your signature gif.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Banned bc ouch



Banned for saying 'ouch'.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because I like this one.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I like this one.



Banned because you have too much pink.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned bc im trapped on the island


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc im trapped on the island



Banned because are you?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned bc my friend accidentally trapped me here


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned bc my friend accidentally trapped me here



Banned because The Island makes me think of something wonderful.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc on acnl


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc on acnl



Banned because something else. Want to see?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc wht


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc wht



Banned because this.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc not _another_ link


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc not _another_ link



Banned because yup.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc I got killed by someone holding a golden axe

- - - Post Merge - - -

Prolly the girl I was supposed to buy the golden axe from


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I got killed by someone holding a golden axe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Prolly the girl I was supposed to buy the golden axe from



Banned because lol. Good job!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc is there any chance of survival in this... game?


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc is there any chance of survival in this... game?



Banned because there are two ways of surviving iirc, and eight total endings.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc thts, errrr, nice


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc thts, errrr, nice



Banned because there's an epic ending that's SUPER hard to get in there but well worth it.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc im not gonna try rn to get it


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc im not gonna try rn to get it



Banned because okay. I've never gotten it but I've heard it's amazing.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc im srry about tht


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc im srry about tht



Banned because it's so hard to get. >w<


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc I jst survived

You tell your friend that you will go with her and she smiles. She pulls your hand and you both run toward the boat. You jump into the boat and before long, the boat takes off from the dock.

"Thanks so much for coming with me. I was so worried."

"Why?"

"There was a report released just now that there was a serial killer on the island. I remembered you had left this morning and I came as soon as I could."

It isn't long before the two of you make it to town. You thank your friend and wave as you both walk to your houses. Phew...you didn't want to think about what might've happened if you stayed on the island.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I jst survived
> 
> You tell your friend that you will go with her and she smiles. She pulls your hand and you both run toward the boat. You jump into the boat and before long, the boat takes off from the dock.
> 
> ...



Banned because *claps*.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc I hope tht not sacrcastic


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay. I've never gotten it but I've heard it's amazing.



Banned bc it's rigged


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc hmmm


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc it's rigged



Banned because it's not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc I hope tht not sacrcastic



Banned because it wasn't.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc now KAPP'N IS THE KILLER


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc now KAPP'N IS THE KILLER



Banned because woah! Those caps make it sound scary! XD


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc I stole kapp'ns boat and left. oop


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I stole kapp'ns boat and left. oop



Banned because good job!

The super hard ending involves a box by the way. I can't seem to crack it though.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc oh ive encountered the box


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc oh ive encountered the box



Banned because if you crack the box, you win the secret ending!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because my friends mom found a bunch of Crunch bars.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my friends mom found a bunch of Crunch bars.



Banned because cool.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because hell yah.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hell yah.



Banned because you're up late, aren't you?


----------



## Javocado (Mar 16, 2015)

banned for all those posts god damn


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> banned for all those posts god damn



Banned because you're too cool for this site.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Javocado said:


> banned for all those posts god damn



Banned for only having 29 bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you're too cool for this site.



Banned because you sniped me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for only having 29 bells.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because he jav more TBT than what you see.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're up late, aren't you?



Banned because it's only 1:03.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for puns

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd again


----------



## Javocado (Mar 16, 2015)

banned for complicated username

chill ya damn ninjas


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd by the person who got ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because database error.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because I got one too


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because just loose it.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because it's Sunday...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

*Banned because*


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because*



Banned because where's that from, hm?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because just loose it


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because just loose it



Banned because let it go.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because Eminem.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Eminem.



Banned because 735 bells.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for 170 bells


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for 170 bells



Banned because I'm broke. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because repeating my bell balance.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because repeating my bell balance.



Banned because yup.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because you're really sneaky D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you're really sneaky D:



Banned because I'm a stalker too sometimes. ;3


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because you're a stalker! OH MY GOD, MYST, YOU NEED TO TALK TO ME ABOUT THIS D: erkeirkeir


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you're a stalker! OH MY GOD, MYST, YOU NEED TO TALK TO ME ABOUT THIS D: erkeirkeir



Banned because *creepily grins*.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because this actually scared me a little bit~ hm </3 at least you're delicious.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because this actually scared me a little bit~ hm </3 at least you're delicious.



Banned because really? I can be quite creepy and mysterious when I want to be. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because hiiiiya


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because disappearance.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because weird avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because "weird".


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because i dislike your avatar/sig


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because oh, cartoon network~


----------



## Silas James Reel (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for all the eeeeeeeeeeees in your signature


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

^Banned for disrespecting Treecko!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for not disrespecting Treecko.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because Mudkip master race


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because yoshi is not a pokemon


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for making fun of Yoshi 

Lol i really like those Gyroid emoticons! I remember the time when they weren't here yet xD
 (Or was that just another forum? hmmmm...)


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

banned for going off topic


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for calling me gross.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

^Banned for being gross


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for being rude


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

^Banned for misunderstanding me lol


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for accusing someone of misunderstanding you^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for accusing the accuser


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

banned for taking me seriously!


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for saying the word seriously


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for no particular reason ^


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

banned for being sorry


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm never speaking again!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm never speaking again!



Banned because you're lying! Youuuu LIAR!


----------



## Moddie (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Banned for banning yourself.



Banned for dorkiness


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because that icon will always looks like Mario to me D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because I agree...


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for cute siggie ♥


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because kyary or whoever in ur sig


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I agree...



Banned because he's a lot more evil than Mario and before you ask, no, he is not Wario

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because kyary or whoever in ur sig



Banned bc double ninja


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for weird Mario icon.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for wario xP

BANNED FOR NINJA, so fast. D:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because candy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because candy


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because candy.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because relaxing signature. ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because ty <3


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because relaxing signature. ^^



Banned because... less relaxing signature lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because ty <3



Banned because I'm realizing how long it's been since I watched Lilo & Stitch last


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because I said so


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 16, 2015)

banned for not a valid reason


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for lemons sake


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because this thread is now chimera-controlled territory










 I N V A S I O N


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because double candy


----------



## Moddie (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because you have 6 feathers.


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

banned for being girly!

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for ruining my post!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned becouse you have two cakes!


----------



## Zane (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because I want a Meta Knight amiibo for regular store price


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

oh, Zane~
I'll ban you from this site and make you my slave, I already have the leash!


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc you have halloween candy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja banned bc i dont play pokemanz


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

inkling said:


> banned bc you have halloween candy!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninja banned bc i dont play pokemanz



oh god just banned D:


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

banned bc i am jealous but its never gonna happen


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

banned because you read my post before I edited it! dammit! X3


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

banned for editing your post in the youre banned thread!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because you're probably excited for Splatoon! I am too *crossing fingers that it would at least sell decently*
oh god please!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because you have a Tree for Treecko's! D:


----------



## Rasha (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you have a Tree for Treecko's! D:



oh lollipup, you have no idea how much I want to eat you
you're oh soooo banned for this sorcery!! >:B


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because apparently someone wants to eat me! ;w;


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because apparently someone wants to eat me! ;w;



Banned because oh?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh?



Banned for wanting to eat Lolipup


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for wanting to eat Lolipup



Banned because wtf? I never said anything like that...
I think it was R-Cookies.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned for not wanting to eat me D; (THANKYOU! eep!)


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for not wanting to eat me D; (THANKYOU! eep!)



Banned because you're welcome!


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 16, 2015)

Banned because your a sleepless dreamer.


----------



## Myst (Mar 16, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> Banned because your a sleepless dreamer.



Banned because that I am. That I am.


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned cuz it's just me and 8 guests in the basement tonight. B)


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz it's just me and 8 guests in the basement tonight. B)



Banned because ha, not anymore.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for being tired! go to sleep, silly <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because I'm playing smash!


----------



## Doki Doki (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because you don't sleep but dream.


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Doki Doki said:


> Banned because you don't sleep but dream.



Banned because cute username.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because you've cast me into the wild~ ;w;


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because the wild is nice there's animals n stuff

now i wanna play smash


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned because the wild is nice there's animals n stuff
> 
> now i wanna play smash



Banned because we should play sometime but I'm going to sleep right now so maybe another day?


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because I only have the Wii U version (but if you do too then ya we should totally play sometime )
also goodnight lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

banned because night c:


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because bump!


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because bump!



Banned for bumping.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Banned because I only have the Wii U version (but if you do too then ya we should totally play sometime )
> also goodnight lol



Banned because I only have the 3DS version. >w<


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for using quotes!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

banned because cake


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because no cake


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because boohoo


----------



## Ladybonkers (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because of Treecko Treeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeing.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for forgetting to colour in the butterfly the Fennekin is staring at in your signature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because pokeball


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because banned is because the banned because I said the banned so you got banned, so now you are banned but for 1 sec if I lift it MUAHAHAHAH


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because banned is because the banned because I said the banned so you got banned, so now you are banned but for 1 sec if I lift it MUAHAHAHAH



Banned for superfluous reiteration.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for using two words in a row that both contain eleven letters.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for counting the letters


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned for counting the letters



Banned for *not* counting the letters.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because after I posted that, I went back and counted them.


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because after I posted that, I went back and counted them.



Banned for doing that. idk


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because each time I see you I want to cuddle you D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because each time I see you I want to cuddle you D:



Banned because really? ^w^


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because you have no idea <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you have no idea <3



Banned because thanks. >w<


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. >w<



Banned <m>


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned <m>



Banned because backwards.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because it's Saint Patrick's day and I have to leave soon! <3


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because it's Saint Patrick's day and I have to leave soon! <3



Banned because corned beef is rly good


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because corned beef is rly good



Banned because Tokyo Ghoul is good.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Tokyo Ghoul is good.



banned because its not.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because Tokyo ghoul is the bestest~ <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> banned because its not.



Banned because have you even see it? >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because Tokyo ghoul is the bestest~ <3



Banned because agreed. For now.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Rory&Easton said:


> banned because its not.



Banned because it objectively is, based on its popularity. I haven't seen the show, but you probably just don't like it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because have you even see it? >w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because seen*


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because it objectively is, based on its popularity. I haven't seen the show, but you probably just don't like it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thanks, spellcheck.

I say "for now" because I go through phases of liking shows really fast.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned because you can never escape the ghoul life~ D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you can never escape the ghoul life~ D:



Banned because we'll see. I used to be super obsessed with PMMM and I'm not anymore... *shrug*


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned bc


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc



Banned for spamming the same gif.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for spamming the same gif.



Banned bc


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

tokayseye said:


>



Banned because I still challenge you to smash.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I still challenge you to smash.



Banned bc you didn't point out that I initially forgot to ban


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned bc you didn't point out that I initially forgot to ban



Banned because I *noticed* but didn't feel like saying anything. *shrug*


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Banned for such a bold statement.


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned for such a bold statement.



Banned because 

Should I take this as you backing down from the smash challenge then? I'll probably lose anyways.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because
> 
> Should I take this as you backing down from the smash challenge then? I'll probably lose anyways.



Banned because maybe some other time. I'm in a pitch-black room and I don't want to look for my game right now.


----------



## Myst (Mar 17, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> Banned because maybe some other time. I'm in a pitch-black room and I don't want to look for my game right now.



Banned because okay. More time for me to practice!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because you're online


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for having so many posts o.o


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned for having so many posts o.o



Banned because you have a lot of TBT.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2015)

banned for not having wii u Sm4sh :'c


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for not having wii u Sm4sh :'c



Banned for not having Smash 3DS. ;w;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I do


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I do



Banned because we should play sometime! ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because yesssss


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because Saint Patrick's is ending! <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because it was like ages ago now


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because yesssss



Banned because how about this weekend?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

banned because yes ! c:


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because in my time it's just ending in ten minutes~ <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because yes ! c:



Banned because yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because in my time it's just ending in ten minutes~ <3



Banned because *our. ;3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 18, 2015)

banned because it's thursday tomorrow!


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because it's thursday tomorrow!



Banned because it's Wednesday tomorrow. ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

banned because grilled cheese


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because grilled cheese



Banned because you seem pretty bored, Noiru~
if you want I can give you a nice free massage.....hehehe


----------



## Kittilicious (Mar 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you seem pretty bored, Noiru~
> if you want I can give you a nice free massage.....hehehe



Banned because Torchic > Treecko


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

Kittilicious said:


> Banned because Torchic > Treecko



banned for saying that


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because Mudkip master race


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

banned because I'm annoyed at my teacher, nothing more


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because I'm annoyed at my teacher, nothing more



banned because kill that *****


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for being rude, mind ur language gurl!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I'm gone for three days and this is what happens!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Banned for being rude, mind ur language gurl!



Banned because it's censored so who cares? :B

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm gone for three days and this is what happens!



Banned because where did you come from?!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

banned because where didja go? Where didja come from cotton-eyed Joe?


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because i have no idea what else to do!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because you should do that thing.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should do that thing.



Banned for trying to make people responsible


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for animated avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because my break from this site begins now.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

banned because cheese and alright


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because my computer is acting weird. ;w;


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because we don't speak anymore


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I'd eat you and lolipup for dessert


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because when I see your username I think of R rated cookies...


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because when I see your username I think of R rated cookies...



Banned because oh no not you too! D':


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I'm not really surprised I'm not the only one :~p


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I hate Tom Nook (your siggie)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because it's no where near Christmas....


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because yo.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because what it doooooo


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

*Sup*

Banned because look at the top of this post


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because look at the top of this post



Banned because cool.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because hiieeee


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because warm

Edit: Ninja'd, but i'm leaving it


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because what in "Ninja'd"


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because what in "Ninja'd"



Banned because ninja'd is what you say to someone who posted at the same time as you did but your post came after them even though you were both trying to ban the same poster.

Example:

6:00pm Poster A: Banned because cheese!
6:02pm Poster B: Banned because unoriginal ban!
6:02pm Poster C: 





> Banned because cheese!


Banned because crackers.

- Post Merge -



> Banned because unoriginal ban!


Banned for ninja'ing me! Damnit.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because you explained it, and I sure wasn't going to


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because you explained it, and I sure wasn't going to



Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because Takis.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Takis.



Banned because cool!


----------



## Artinus (Mar 18, 2015)

banned because too many posts D:


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because maybe you'll get there some day


----------



## Artinus (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because you gave me false hope TnT


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because you have to use that hope to guide yourself. 

I can only help you realize your potential ~


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

> banned because you thought this was a quote


Muahahhaha


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Muahahhaha



Banned for laughing.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 18, 2015)

banned because Ninja'd my spot >:


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

Artinus said:


> Banned because cat is too cute



Banned because huh?


----------



## Artinus (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because I edited my post, there is no cat, not cute


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

Artinus said:


> Banned because I edited my post, there is no cat, not cute



Banned because I used to have a cat in my sig. *shrug*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because too cool for school.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because too cool for school.



Banned because school's boring... sometimes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because school was horrible for me.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because school was horrible for me.



Banned because 'was'. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because there are two reasons, why 'was' doesn't matter.


----------



## SOUPAPOWAZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for not explaining said reasons


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there are two reasons, why 'was' doesn't matter.



Banned because it's in the past for you while I'm still stuck at school...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because if you left, you'd regret it.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

SOUPAPOWAZ said:


> Banned for not explaining said reasons



Banned for no avatar or signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for wanting an explanation.



Banned because  .


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned for quoting me too quickly.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for quoting me too quickly.



Banned for not quoting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because if you left, you'd regret it.



Banned because true. I just need Spring Break to come already... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because it'll get there soon enough!


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it'll get there soon enough!



Banned because two more weeks! Well, a week and a half.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because that's not a long time at all. Jeez. Calm down


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's not a long time at all. Jeez. Calm down



Banned because I'm so excited for it. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because that'll make it so much better when it finally gets there.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that'll make it so much better when it finally gets there.



Banned because I hope so... I have to write an essay tomorrow. >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because essays should be easy for a writer.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because essays should be easy for a writer.



Banned because it's a History essay, with facts and information.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because the words should be right there. You've just got to put them all together with a little alteration and additions.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the words should be right there. You've just got to put them all together with a little alteration and additions.



Banned because I can, except I end up writing too much... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because there's such a thing as writing too much?! O_O
what has the school system come to


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because unfortunately yes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Banned because that's horrible. There should never be a limit on the amount of words you can use in an essay...
I only ever had a minimum...There was never a maximum amount, not to be exceeded...That's completely, horribly wrong.


----------



## Myst (Mar 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's such a thing as writing too much?! O_O
> what has the school system come to



Banned because I wrote three full sheets of paper on my last essay and other students only wrote a page and a half...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's horrible. There should never be a limit on the amount of words you can use in an essay...
> I only ever had a minimum...There was never a maximum amount, not to be exceeded...That's completely, horribly wrong.



Banned because there's no limit except I find it troublesome to be concise with my thoughts...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because you are ghoulishly delicious~ and that is not part of a balanced breakfast. </3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because Myst will figure it out.


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst will figure it out.



Banned because thanks. -w-

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because you are ghoulishly delicious~ and that is not part of a balanced breakfast. </3



Banned because heh~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because nobody has banned you, yet.


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nobody has banned you, yet.



Banned because you just did.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because




​


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Banned because tumblr needs me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because *whispers*, go to tumblr.


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *whispers*, go to tumblr.



Banned because I just caught up with my dash. heh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because shhhhhhhh


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shhhhhhhh



Banned because hm?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because  it's okay.


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  it's okay.



Banned for writing tiny.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because quote


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

Artinus said:


> Banned because quote



Banned because no quote.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because I'm above quoting and thus shine so fabulously that I must ban those who do. D;


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm above quoting and thus shine so fabulously that I must ban those who do. D;



Banned because quoting is a habit that's hard to break.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because you should break me instead. D: tried to sound like a horrible fake flirt but that sounds depressing oh god.


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you should break me instead. D: tried to sound like a horrible fake flirt but that sounds depressing oh god.



Banned because oh, my...


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because hello, haven't been here in awhile.


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because hello, haven't been here in awhile.



Banned because hello!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 19, 2015)

Banned because you don't abuse me enough~ yo! </3


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you don't abuse me enough~ yo! </3



Banned because I can't~


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because you should~ oh lala <3* *SHOT**


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you should~ oh lala <3* *SHOT**



Banned because I will... um... in my stories! You will feel abused because of what I do to my characters.

That works, right?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because am I in your story ;o


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because am I in your story ;o



Banned because not yet, soon though!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

banned because yay!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

banned because cheese pickles


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because pickle cheese.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because disgusting!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because the gif in your siggie is funny >w<


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because I can't even read that


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because I use a darker colour now!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

banned because finally


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because wine in yo' siggeh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

banned because it's martini


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

banned for feathers.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because I need 220TBT~


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

banned bc good luck with that, dont know why you said that
also for misposting threads earlier


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because mondai girl


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because I managed to ride my bicycle before it started pouring down rain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I need 220TBT~



Banned because 220 tbt is not difficult to get, if you actually try.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I managed to ride my bicycle before it started pouring down rain.



banned for having 2 fonts in ur signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for pointing it out.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because dancing is forbidden by milk cartons D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for banning dancing milk cartons.


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for banning dancing milk cartons.



Banned because let 'em dance!


----------



## Leela (Mar 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because let 'em dance!



Banned for having the most posts on this thread.


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

Leela said:


> Banned for having the most posts on this thread.



Banned because y'know it!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because if they didn't know it, that would mean they have never read through this thread. 

Meaning.. It's easy to tell


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because if they didn't know it, that would mean they have never read through this thread.
> 
> Meaning.. It's easy to tell



Banned because there's a secret that I know to see who posted where and how many times~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

banned because you're online ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i know that secret too...


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're online ;o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and i know that secret too...



Banned because I am.

And, oh, my... I'm writing chapter eight of PG right now and it's hurting my feels...


----------



## jfstalkertje (Mar 20, 2015)

^ banned for having more than 11k posts


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

jfstalkertje said:


> ^ banned for having more than 11k posts



Banned because 17 posts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 20, 2015)

banned because 170 bells


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because 170 bells



Banned because I'm poor.


----------



## jfstalkertje (Mar 20, 2015)

banned for being a sleepless dreamer


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

jfstalkertje said:


> banned for being a sleepless dreamer



Banned because being one is awesome~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned for dreamless sleeper.


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for dreamless sleeper.



Banned because writing chapter 8 felt like stabbing myself in the heart but I got it done!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because accomplishments!


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because accomplishments!



Banned because yeah!

I don't know how but my writing hurts my own feels... like... how?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because the feels are feeling what you're feeling, because they're feels.


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the feels are feeling what you're feeling, because they're feels.



Banned for making my mind explode. lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because your mind didn't explode sooner.


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because your mind didn't explode sooner.



Banned because maybe it did, maybe it didn't. You can't tell.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because I can tell everything


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I can tell everything



Banned because tell me. What's my book about?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because stuff.


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because stuff.



Banned because what kind of stuff, hm?
Maybe you can't tell everything. ha


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because you didn't specify which book.
 Could be a book you're reading, a book you're writing, a book you're thinking about writing, ect...


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you didn't specify which book.
> Could be a book you're reading, a book you're writing, a book you're thinking about writing, ect...



Banned because oh, right. Book I'm writing. It's in my signature. That one. What's it about?


----------



## Zane (Mar 20, 2015)

not squids that's 4 sure 
banned for writing


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Banned because you're pretty cool


----------



## Myst (Mar 20, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because you're pretty cool



Banned for being cool too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> not squids that's 4 sure
> banned for writing



Banned for wanting to be a squid.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because you missed a comma on the first page.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you missed a comma on the first page.



Banned because where?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because "We're here to talk about you though."


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "We're here to talk about you though."



Banned because where'd you get that?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because it's the sixth paragraph on the first page of your story from your signature.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's the sixth paragraph on the first page of your story from your signature.



Banned because comma isn't really necessary there but w/e, adding it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because alrighty then!


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alrighty then!



Banned because fixed.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because I saw.
Also banned because my friend is mad...
Double banned! Boom.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I saw.
> Also banned because my friend is mad...
> Double banned! Boom.



Banned because are you still reading it? :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because not right now. I will eventually reading it, but reading is not something I'm great at. It takes me a while. I have to deal with things right now.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because not right now. I will eventually reading it, but reading is not something I'm great at. It takes me a while. I have to deal with things right now.



Banned because no worries. Take your time. What was your first impression?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because I didn't get passed that one sentence....and now, I have dishes to wash, then sleep. I will give an impression, once I get passed the first page, at least.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't get passed that one sentence....and now, I have dishes to wash, then sleep. I will give an impression, once I get passed the first page, at least.



Banned because oh, alright. Well, good luck!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 21, 2015)

banned for 11.8k posts holy ****


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned for 11.8k posts holy ****



Banned because it's not too surprising.


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned for using a smiliey


----------



## uriri (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned for having no collectible


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

uriri said:


> Banned for having no collectible



Banned because tumblr.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what "Myst" is~


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because Myst is Mystabulous and she knows it ^^


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm a boy ^^


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I'm a boy ^^



Banned because I keep forgetting, sorry X3


----------



## azukitan (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because you didn't include text for Torchic and Mudkip


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I don't know what "Myst" is~



Banned because I am Myst.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because Myst is Mystabulous and she knows it ^^



Banned because thanks! ^-^


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because...well, it's a mystery


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because...well, it's a mystery



Banned because nice one.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because oh thank you you're making me blush
View attachment 87580


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because oh thank you you're making me blush
> View attachment 87580



Banned because that picture is epic. lol


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because MY EDITING SKILLZ ARE TOO GOOD


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because MY EDITING SKILLZ ARE TOO GOOD



Banned because definitely!

Btw, are you interested in this? I need people to give free stuff to~


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure; I haven't played animal crossing in a long time, so you might as well give it to someone  wants it 
Thank you, that's very sweet.


----------



## offing (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned for not playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

offing said:


> Banned for not playing Animal Crossing.



Banned for being lazy. I'm lazy too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because I'm not sure; I haven't played animal crossing in a long time, so you might as well give it to someone  wants it
> Thank you, that's very sweet.



Banned because okay!
Thanks! >w<


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because ah, the quotes. My fav quote is "Shoot for the moon, even if you miss, you'll land among the stars."


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because ah, the quotes. My fav quote is "Shoot for the moon, even if you miss, you'll land among the stars."



Banned because oh, my gosh! I love that quote! It used to be my avatar a while back!


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because 0-0 we have the same brain


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because 0-0 we have the same brain



Banned because that sounds awesome!


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because good afternoon/morning/night/dawn/dusk/etc.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because good afternoon/morning/night/dawn/dusk/etc.



Banned because it's afternoon! :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

banned because its almost afternoon!


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because its almost afternoon!



Banned because cool!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 21, 2015)

banned because yes c:


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because yes c:



Banned because how are you?~


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 21, 2015)

Banned because of your use of ~.


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because of your use of ~.



Banned because "~" is awesome and fun~


----------



## Karminny (Mar 21, 2015)

banned bc the last post was hrs ago yo


----------



## Myst (Mar 21, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc the last post was hrs ago yo



Banned because you came to my town today!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 21, 2015)

banned bc are you starting a new town?


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I still think of karma when I see your username.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned bc omg really?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because its the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because yep and I don't know why


Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Karminny (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned bc I don't see it tbh


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for posting a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because what about Kamina?

That name is sorta similar to your username.

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Banned for posting a lot



Banned because you post a lot too.


----------



## offing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banne for petty squabling.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned fore being a Night Dreamer.


----------



## leonalea (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for being a judger!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for no avi or signature!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for being here since 2011


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

banned because 2013


----------



## Pearls (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because 2014


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because super ring hair style in your avatar. D;


----------



## alesha (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I am feel like it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because dogs.


----------



## Locket (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for dancing milk. How'll we ever catch it?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because your 1 year anniversary is coming up soon.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because mine was too long ago


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for being a veteran.

Everybody stopped visiting this site a while ago.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I have definitely noticed. I miss the good ol days


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I know, half of my friends and the good people here are gone.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because hey buddy c:


----------



## himeki (Mar 22, 2015)

^banned due to high quantity of bells


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because my dog is chasing her tail.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my dog is chasing her tail.



Banned because your dog is chasing their tail.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because your thread got closed because psychos.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because your thread got closed because psychos.



Banned for checking.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because how could I not


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how could I not



Banned because true, it must have tempted your curiosity.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because what did I just walk in to...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I'm assuming you walked into your room or something.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because what did I just walk in to...



Banned because we were having a discussion, I think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm assuming you walked into your room or something.



Banned because lol. Nice reply.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because you siggie is seriously freaking me out :c


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because it just says to be nice to each other.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because Myst's signature.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst's signature.



Banned because they probably got ninja'd.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because yours it terrifying


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because you keep saying Myst's signature is scary.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you keep saying Myst's signature is scary.



Banned because I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

banned because i'm saying yours is we keep getting ninja'd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because you said it AGAIN!~


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

banned because I keep getting ninja'd dang it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because "dang it"


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you said it AGAIN!~



Banned because this is highly entertaining.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I think they gave up.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I think they gave up.



Banned because I think so too.


----------



## Leela (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Leela said:


> Banned because everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle.



Banned because homework is a pain.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry, but nothing sounds good.


----------



## Leela (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for being sleepless in Seattle (and because I make no sense).

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm hungry, but nothing sounds good.



I hate it when I feel like that.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because MY MOMMY SAYS NOT TO TALK TO STRANGERS


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Leela said:


> Banned for being sleepless in Seattle (and because I make no sense).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I want to go to Seattle again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because MY MOMMY SAYS NOT TO TALK TO STRANGERS



Banned for typing in all caps.


----------



## Leela (Mar 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I want to go to Seattle again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for typing in all caps.



Banned for not typing in CAPS enough.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Leela (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be a part of our world.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because magic.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because magic.



Banned because your thread got closed.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because mmm.... burn.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because mmm.... burn.



Banned because I was stating a fact like they did earlier.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I know, and I expected it.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know, and I expected it.



Banned because that stinks. :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because yeah. No more "What's bothering you?" threads or anything like it...I'll think of something...


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. No more "What's bothering you?" threads or anything like it...I'll think of something...



Banned because I wish you the best of luck on this endeavor!~


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because...hmm, I just hate how everyone fights. It's plain stupid, it's literally just an AC forum.
I SCREW EVERYTHING UP


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I want to be part of your world


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I want to be part of your world



Banned because your username reminds me of Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because who it's sailor moon bruh


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because who it's sailor moon bruh



Banned because there's a character named "Amon".


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because derp i'm an idiot.
Maybe it's both: Sailor moon and tokyo ghoul.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because derp i'm an idiot.
> Maybe it's both: Sailor moon and tokyo ghoul.



Banned because maybe.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because you're too amazing for any site~ <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you're too amazing for any site~ <3



Banned because thanks!~ <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because Lolipup is always complimenting you.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Lolipup is always complimenting you.



Banned because I always compliment her back so it's equal~


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I have no friends D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because I have no friends D:



Banned because we're all friends here! ^-^


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because I have no friends D:



banned because I will be your bestie *hugs a walrus*


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> banned because I will be your bestie *hugs a walrus*



Banned for quoting and thus preventing me from ninja'ing you.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

banned because plot twist: I poisoned the watering hole muahahha


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because Ninja Sunday was a while ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> banned because plot twist: I poisoned the watering hole muahahha


Banned because "SOMEONE POISONED THE WATER HOLE!"


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because Ninja Sunday was a while ago.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because let's bring it back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> banned because plot twist: I poisoned the watering hole muahahha



Banned because wo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because all I can think of is Pumba's farting at the watering hole.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because all I can think of is Pumba's farting at the watering hole.



Banned because niice.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because no. It was a very embarrassing time for him.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for bringing back memories of Lion King 1/2.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I was talking about the first Lion King.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no. It was a very embarrassing time for him.



Banned because yyyeah.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because "I wish I could help you, Grace. Really, I do."


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because at least it was better than the 2nd. And I'M NOT A WALRUS I'M AN ELEPHANT SEAL


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 22, 2015)

BANNED FOR POSTING A MAJESTIC BEAST D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I liked the second Lion King!


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because one of my stories topped 3k reads recently!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because congrats! Idk how many reads mine ever got. I forgot my password.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I made a new post
#checkitout


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

*Banned because




*​


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because congrats! Idk how many reads mine ever got. I forgot my password.



Banned because where is yours? I must see it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because nuuuuu. They're just stupid short stories/flash fiction.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


>


Banned because OMG it's cute...but..not cute? {MIND EXPLODES}
Even cuter: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a baby elephant seal


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned for that adorable baby elephant seal.


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nuuuuu. They're just stupid short stories/flash fiction.



Banned because I want to see and please don't call them stupid! They're your wonderful creations that you spent time on to make awesome. :3


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because .. Well, uh...
I'll come up with a good answer in a minute, let me think
Uhhhhh..hmm

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because .. Well, uh...
I'll come up with a good answer in a minute, let me think
Uhhhhh..hmm


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I want to see and please don't call them stupid! They're your wonderful creations that you spent time on to make awesome. :3



Banned because nuuu...Nu, nu, nu. I couldn't.


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because lactose intolerants must hate your sig


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nuuu...Nu, nu, nu. I couldn't.



Banned because yes, you can!


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because NINJA SKILLZ


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because NINJA SKILLZ



Banned because I didn't feel like editing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, you can!



Banned because nooo...


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nooo...



Banned because believe in yourself! ^-^


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because omg X2k5a7y is nice


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because omg X2k5a7y is nice



Banned because agreed.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I used to think he was mean :c


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I used to think he was mean :c



Banned because they're female...


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

banned because omg o:


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Omg o:



Banned for not realizing that... it says it in their bio too, I think.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because wow I'm dumb


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because wow I'm dumb



Banned because no worries. Mystakes happen.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because pun and people always think I'm a girl :c


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because pun and people always think I'm a girl :c



Banned because puns are fun and you should make one. Also, it's probably because of your avatar/sig. Maybe try specifying in your bio somewhere that you're not a girl?


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because I edit my bio 24/7


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I edit my bio 24/7



Banned because oh.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because just updated it 
#checkitout


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because just updated it
> #checkitout



Banned because okay.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because emoji powers activate ����������


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because emoji powers activate ����������



Banned because question marks.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because ? ? ? ?


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because ??????????


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 22, 2015)

Banned because sailoreamon used to think I was mean, and they thought I was a boy! D:
x3


----------



## Myst (Mar 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sailoreamon used to think I was mean, and they thought I was a boy! D:
> x3



Banned because yup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because you two think I'm nice


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you two think I'm nice



Banned because you are~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because bah! I have a lisp, now.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because bah! I have a lisp, now.



Banned because aww... that sucks.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because yeah, it's because my gum over my wisdom tooth is swollen and painful, for some reason. Hopefully, it'll ease up soon, because it's irritating.
Also, banned because it's time to sleep. Go to bed.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah, it's because my gum over my wisdom tooth is swollen and painful, for some reason. Hopefully, it'll ease up soon, because it's irritating.
> Also, banned because it's time to sleep. Go to bed.



Banned for trying to make me sleep when it's only 9:34pm.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE IT IS ALMOST MIDNIGHT!


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE IT IS ALMOST MIDNIGHT!



Banned because timezones.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because, I know. It's almost midnight for me. Therefore, it's your bed time. You have school tomorrow.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, I know. It's almost midnight for me. Therefore, it's your bed time. You have school tomorrow.



Banned because it's not even 10pm for me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because my time is the time that counts.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my time is the time that counts.



Banned for... um... being timist?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because made up a term for being bigoted towards time.


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because made up a term for being bigoted towards time.



Banned because timezone equality... and yeah... idk what I'm saying...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because you're so sleepy that you don't even know what your saying, therefore proving my point even further that it is bedtime.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because good night Myst! While you still have a couple of hours until midnight, I don't, and I need sleep x3


----------



## Myst (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're so sleepy that you don't even know what your saying, therefore proving my point even further that it is bedtime.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because good night Myst! While you still have a couple of hours until midnight, I don't, and I need sleep x3



Banned because nope.

Night! I'll be working on my book~


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because speaking of books, I can't get my hands on the Blood of Olympus ><


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because espeon is looking at me funny. =[


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because you're cursed now


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2015)

^ Banned because shiny Yoshi was hacked in.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

banned because cute avatar c:


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sailoreamon used to think I was mean, and they thought I was a boy! D:
> x3



banned because well people think I'm a girl so x3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 23, 2015)

banned because hiya


----------



## locker (Mar 23, 2015)

your banned 4 having a cool sig


----------



## Beardo (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned for optimism.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

banned for being negative ♚


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

banned because hearts


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because HEART, go planet!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because sailor moon s is fab


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

banned because pluto is awesome


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because still waiting to watch it once Hulu is done with R.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because pluto is awesome



Banned because Pluto IS awesome.


----------



## himeki (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because

SATSUNA SENPAI


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because look at my new forum "icon edits"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because I can pretty much never read your posts soooo banned


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because u r a meanie


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because I cri everyteim


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because sad violin plays.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because Mr. Krabs plays the word's smallest violin


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because you took the words right out of my brain


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because I GOT THAT SUMMERTIME SUMMERTIME SADNESS SU-SU-SU-SUMMERTIME SUMMERTIME SADNESS OH, OHHHH, IIII~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because obvious TBT farming is obvious

Even though you don't get bells from the basement


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

banned just because


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> banned just because I wanted to.



Banned because conspiracy.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because conspiracy.



Banned for editing quote


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Visionary said:


> Banned for editing quote



Banned for noticing.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

It's a Myst-ery said:


> Banned for *noticing*.



Banned for more edits


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for more edits



Banned for editing too.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because edit-ception.


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Vizionarinception said:


> Banned because edit-ception.



Banned because yup.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

Mystception said:


> Banned because yup.



Banned because double yup


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Vizionarimagination said:


> Banned because double yup



Banned because I predicted that.


----------



## Zane (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because 3,400 of your posts have been in this thread


----------



## Moddie (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you have chocolate cake.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having only regular cakes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because too many btb


----------



## Rasha (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I want cheezzze


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because just cheese?? Not cheese and something else??


----------



## lazuli (Mar 24, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because just cheese?? Not cheese and something else??



banned because just cheese pizza is a+++


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I totally agreeeeee


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because i agree tooooooo


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

banned bc im gonna have pizza


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because I'm having breakfast, banana and cereal...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

banned bc I don't like bananas


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you're missing out on life


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because I don't really like them either, but its all i had


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

banned bc im srry


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you're banned. The end. Games over. Let's party!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for throwing a party


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning the banner.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning the banned that banned the banner


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Banned for banning the banned that banned the banner



Banned for banning the banned that banned the banner that banned the banner.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning the banned that banned the banner that banned the banner that banned the banned


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because ban-ception.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for tht pun that _pun_ished us all


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Vizionarinception said:


> Banned because ban-ception.



Banned for breaking the chain.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

banned bc I agree


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for breaking the chain.



Banned because of that again 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc I agree



Banned because whoops


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

banned bc youre not sorry


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc *you're* not sorry



Banned because

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionar-I-Noticed said:


> Banned because of that again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yup.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because he doesn't have a good reason to ban.


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because he doesn't have a good reason to ban.



Banned for no signature.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wattpad


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

grrrr... banned because ninja'd me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because realest.


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because realest.



Banned because do you play animal crossing?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because... actually you basically own the basement so, you can't be banned


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because... actually you basically own the basement so, you can't be banned



Banned because do I?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do I?



banned because I think you do

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow that was forward, how could a peon like myself possibly ban you


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because I think you do
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wow that was forward, how could a peon like myself possibly ban you



Banned because thank you, kind sir.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

accepted because untouchable


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> accepted because untouchable



Banned because there was an error in ACNL.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

not banned because you fixed it for me 

- - - Post Merge - - -

or at least I bet you did


----------



## Myst (Mar 24, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> not banned because you fixed it for me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> or at least I bet you did



Banned because I reopened my gates. I have people over.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

Still can't ban...

I didn't know I was supposed to come over?


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> Still can't ban...
> 
> I didn't know I was supposed to come over?



Banned because did you want to? I'm throwing a looting party.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did you want to? I'm throwing a looting party.



Approved because I would love to but spending time with family


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> Approved because I would love to but spending time with family



Banned because all the slots are full anyways.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Personally banned because why would you tease me...


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen you in forever dude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do you play animal crossing?



Banned because sometimes...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because it's cool to see the dancing milk again


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because then I must change it! For the sake of coolness.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> Personally banned because why would you tease me...



Banned because you imposed. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sometimes...



Banned because I want to see your town now!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I want to see your town now!



Banned because I don't _have_ a town.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't _have_ a town.



Banned because why?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because I don't know...I lack motivation.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know...I lack motivation.



Banned because that's sad... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I also have a lot of things taking up my time during the day, and by night, I really just want to sleep.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I also have a lot of things taking up my time during the day, and by night, I really just want to sleep.



Banned because oh... :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because life...I'll eventually settle on a town.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because same.

Life is a jerk.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because it is, but sometimes it can be pretty awesome.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because yeah, but only sometimes.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because life...I'll eventually settle on a town.



Banned because good luck...

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned because yeah, but only sometimes.



Banned because yup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because blah. I'll make a town tonight...Right now...I gotta stop listening to this music, 'cause it's pretty depressing. Now, that I'm paying more attention.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because you need to listen to more positive music.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to! 
I just really like Cage, when I'm in the mood to listen to it...


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because blah. I'll make a town tonight...Right now...I gotta stop listening to this music, 'cause it's pretty depressing. Now, that I'm paying more attention.



Banned because don't push yourself too hard!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because don't push yourself too hard!



Banned because I'm just making a town and changing the song. I'm not going to overexert myself  Creating a town is not a daylong endeavor for me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because restarting ;o?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I never really started again, after my last restart a month or so ago.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm just making a town and changing the song. I'm not going to overexert myself  Creating a town is not a daylong endeavor for me.



Banned because okay! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because restarting ;o?



Banned because I'm restarting tonight.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because good luck! and good night, all!  I'm gonna go make my town, then....._*sleep.*_


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because you're town is probably awesome!  #positives


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because you're town is probably awesome!  #positives



Banned because *your.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Starting to be banned because #grammarnazi


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because good luck! and good night, all!  I'm gonna go make my town, then....._*sleep.*_



Banned because yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> Starting to be banned because #grammarnazi



Banned because it's a big thing. You vs. You're is not something to be joked about. #totalgrammarnazi


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because minimodding


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because minimodding



Banned because silly user title.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because you couldn't come up with anything else


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because you couldn't come up with anything else



Banned because it doesn't match with your username/avatar. You should change it. (It meaning user title.)


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because Iggy Azalea has everything to do with me


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because your signature Is super amazing and makes me want to celebrate D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because your signature Is super amazing and makes me want to celebrate D:



Banned because you should celebrate with cake!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because we aren't celebrating!!!


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because we aren't celebrating!!!



Banned because we need to.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because I have been all night...


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because I have been all night...



Banned because what time is it for you?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because its 2:09am....


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because its 2:09am....



Banned for being three hours ahead of me.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned for living on the west coast


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned for living on the west coast



Banned because it must be cold for you.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because they can't deal with any type of weather

besides temperate


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because they can't deal with any type of weather
> 
> besides temperate



Banned because who is 'they'?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because i'm feeling threatened you #grammarnazi


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because i'm feeling threatened you #grammarnazi



Banned because who were you talking about? I'm confused...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because i myst you c; 

- - - Post Merge - - -

myst sounds like missed


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i myst you c;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> myst sounds like missed



Banned because thanks~

I know. heh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because hiyaaaa c:


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hiyaaaa c:



Banned because I'm restarting my town rn!


----------



## Zane (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I turned on my ACNL for the first time in over 2 months but I just checked if all my villagers were there in a new file and then turned it off cuz i'm still too lazy to finish tidying my town up.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I made my new town.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I've had the same town since the beginning


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because bragging rights.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because you don't have a jingle avatar


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because you don't see many Jingle avis around here


----------



## lazuli (Mar 25, 2015)

banned for yoshi avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because time knight.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because I can't pronounce your username


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because everyone seems to be the realest these days


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because I can't pronounce your username



Banned because there is no pronunciation.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because you're banned now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for banning my banless.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because milk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I don't like milk.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because I'm lactose intolerant


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc im humming BMTH


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because Bring Me the Horizon.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc can you feel my heartttt


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because I'm feeling dizzy


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I'm making my new town!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc omg I wanna see it what are you gonna name it


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc omg I wanna see it what are you gonna name it



Banned because patience, you'll see soon~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because good luck! I named mine HillsEye...
Doubt someone will get the reference...


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because good luck! I named mine HillsEye...
> Doubt someone will get the reference...



Banned because thanks and I don't... :/


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc nohhhh I wanna see nOW


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks and I don't... :/



Banned because it was a stretch...just like my username...nobody gets it xD


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc wOw way to skip over me okay I see


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc wOw way to skip over me okay I see



Banned because attention.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc attention means nothing unless youre getting from the person you want it from


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because "Karminny's Words of Wisdom" segment, for the day.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc nohhhh I wanna see nOW



Banned because I'm picking my layout.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was a stretch...just like my username...nobody gets it xD



Banned because oh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because yeah. you pick that layout, out!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc im vvvv wisdom-ess


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

kBanned because "v"


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc I jst got the train station pwp


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. you pick that layout, out!



Banned because I work slow so this'll take me a while... >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc I jst got the train station pwp



Banned because congrats!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because anytime I see Dizzy, I'm going to think of Karminny...


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because anytime I see Dizzy, I'm going to think of Karminny...



Banned because same and vice versa.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

BANNED BC oops caps lock

and bc once this girl came over and was like 'and ofc the avatar irl'


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I hope if anyone sees dancing milk...........they'll go to the doctor or take a nap, because there's something wrong.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc I thought seeing dancing milk was normal??


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because that's just what they want you to think.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's just what they want you to think.



Banned because I think I found my layout!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think I found my layout!



Banned because that's just what they want you to think! 
awesome!


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's just what they want you to think!
> awesome!



Banned because deja vu.
Thanks!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because fried chicken.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because fried chicken.



Banned because new quotes in your signature.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc can I borrow a golden can from someone? someone girl stole mine when she came over


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because you ninja'd me eep!


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> banned because you ninja'd me eep!



Banned because my town is ready!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because new quotes in your signature.



Banned because I added a new one...last night, I think it was.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc yayyy


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because you made me edit my post.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc im not sorry


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because Kill La Kill isn't the best show, Tokyo ghoul is~ <3

Banned for twice ninja, in a row. ;w;


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I added a new one...last night, I think it was.



Banned because cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because Kill La Kill isn't the best show, Tokyo ghoul is~ <3
> 
> Banned for twice ninja, in a row. ;w;



Banned because ninja'd. lol


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc imam ninja master


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc imam ninja master



Banned because that.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc my computer has friggen SPELL CHECK ON MY WORDS WHY


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc my computer has friggen SPELL CHECK ON MY WORDS WHY



Banned because spellcheck.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because The Mist is a crazy movie.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc its MYST not mist


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because the movie name is MIST! D:< 
GRRRRR!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because no one ever listens this wallpaper glistens


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc its MYST not mist



Banned because agreed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because no one ever listens this wallpaper glistens



Banned because wow. So much orange.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because no one ever listens this wallpaper glistens



Banned because don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because dollhouse song D:


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because dollhouse song D:



Banned because you joined the day after Christmas.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for making me realize that, oh my~ <3


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc Christmas day is also Rubys birthday wOw


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc Christmas day is also Rubys birthday wOw



Banned because really?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for making me realize that, oh my~ <3



Banned for just now noticing. hehe~


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc yupp really


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc yupp really



Banned because Rudy is now the meaning of Christmas. That's it.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I've never knew that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because Rudy is now the meaning of Christmas. That's it.


Banned because yes, everybody is required to have Ruby on Xmas now.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc RUBY


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because I've never knew that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc RUBY



Banned because lol.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because I've never knew that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned bc God bless


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because Ruby makes me think of Pokemon now.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc do you have oras


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc do you have oras



Banned because nope. :/


----------



## SirFireFox (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc for not having that game


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

SirFireFox said:


> banned bc for not having that game



Banned because do you have it?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc I have sapphire


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I have sapphire



Banned because cool.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

banned bc sapphire is my birthstone


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc sapphire is my birthstone



Banned because that's a lucky coincidence! XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I should get Ruby, then...the game...not the villager. Though, I wouldn't mind that either.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I should get Ruby, then...the game...not the villager. Though, I wouldn't mind that either.



Banned because good luck! (I think.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I'm probably not going to get it...


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm probably not going to get it...



Banned because oh.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because your posts are over 9 000.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Artinus said:


> Banned because your posts are over 9 000.



Banned because you only have 36 posts.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because "lawl".


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "lawl".



Banned because 2,020 posts currently.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I have almost exactly as many posts as you, minus 10,000.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because you both are still here


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I will always be here. Even when I'm not here, I'll be here.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned for not knowing happiness ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because it's a temporary feeling.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

just banned...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

*This just banned*: _Toadsworthy is banned._


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because I'm a little drunk.... shhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because young man, you are not allowed to drink in this house! Go to your room!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because jokes on you, I'm in my room


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because you've fooled me this time, but I'll get you next time! Scoundrel!


----------



## Artinus (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because dancing milk


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because HI! WHO ARE YOU! will you be friends with me?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because excitement.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because don't harsh my jive maaaaaannnnnnn


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because maaaannnnnnn, I'm chillll. I'm coooollll. Just go, maaannn.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because...... do you want a chicken nugget?


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because...... do you want a chicken nugget?



Banned for offering food.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because always.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have almost exactly as many posts as you, minus 10,000.



Banned because *slow, sarcastic clap*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because *cries in a corner*


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because I know that feel brah


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because bruh that feel is a feel not worth feeling.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because... ...esuaceb dennaB


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because I missed you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because shame on you.


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shame on you.



Banned because who?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because me


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because I missed you



Banned because I am growing sick of that pun...


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I am growing sick of that pun...



banned because it wasn't a pun

- - - Post Merge - - -

but good one!


----------



## Myst (Mar 25, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because it wasn't a pun
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but good one!



Banned because how can you miss me? I didn't leave.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I promise to never use that pun.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because I thought you did for a little bit but then you came back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because NINJA


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because who?



"ANYBODY! Gentlemen, now don't be shy. Not one man, nor ten men, nor a hundred can assuage me. I will have you, and I will get him back, even as he gloats. In the meantime, I'll practice on less honorable throats."


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because TL: DR


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Banned because ST: DBoFS


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

banned because I don't know that abbrev


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

XD

Banned because Sweeney Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE YOUR NEW SIG TERRIFIES ME


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE MY NEW SIG IS TOTALLY HOT.

 I'll find something else, later, as I've already used this one.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I changed it...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because YESSSSSSSS to your new sig


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I changed it...



Banned for banning yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because YESSSSSSSS to your new sig



Banned for sounding like a snake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for not banning yourself.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not banning yourself.



Banned because wait for it...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because wait for it...



Banned because wait for what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because lol. 
Also banned for banning yourself. Shame on you.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lol.
> Also banned for banning yourself. Shame on you.



Banned for being contradictory with your bans. First, you ban me for *not* banning myself then you ban me for banning myself. Make up your mind! >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

x3
Banned because you banned me for banning myself, then you banned yourself.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> x3
> Banned because you banned me for banning myself, then you banned yourself.



Banned because okay.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because your still going at this aren't you


----------



## Artinus (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because I want to be friends ;w;


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

Artinus said:


> banned because I want to be friends ;w;



banned because ok!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to sleep. That's what I'm going at. So, goodnight to all, and to all, a good night.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because your still going at this aren't you



Banned because of course.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm going to sleep. That's what I'm going at. So, goodnight to all, and to all, a good night.



Banned because sleep is for the weak! ha. ha.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because it's true!


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Artinus said:


> banned because it's true!



Banned for agreeing. Thanks. lol


----------



## Artinus (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because I know... OR I think I know, that Tokyo Ghoul is awesome (as well as S2)


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Artinus said:


> banned because I know... OR I think I know, that Tokyo Ghoul is awesome (as well as S2)



Banned because agreed.

Wait. What's S2?
nvm.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you didn't know what S2 means.

....I ban myself for abbreviating Season 2


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Artinus said:


> Banned because you didn't know what S2 means.
> 
> ....I ban myself for abbreviating Season 2



Banned because I figured it out... it took a bit... >.>


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned cuz its just me n guests again no one can ban me now


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz its just me n guests again no one can ban me now



Banned for being wrong. 

Night.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because goodnight ;o


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for saying goodnight when it was morning for me.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc its morning for me too


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for homestuck trash


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc >:^0
also bc pietro in ur dreamie list


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because what's wrong with Pietro? Pietro is cute.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because he's kinda ugly looking lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because Pietro is adorable, and you should be ashamed of yourself! D:<


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc YOU should be ashamed of liking him
his house is such an eyesore


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because YOU'RE AND EYESORE! 
Nah. I like eyesores. So, it'd work.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

you're banned because why is the rum gone??


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I don't know. I never saw that movie. I'm such a failure.
I'm banning myself.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because go home, kid. you're drunk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because there's a hole in the world, like a great black pit, and it's filled with people who are filled with ****, and the vermin of the world inhabit it.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because why so se...negative?


----------



## SirFireFox (Mar 26, 2015)

banned for the cute pokemon starters.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for Kid Kat... I feel like I never see him around as anyone's favorite


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because Yoshi has wings! o:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because I'm having breakfast and you're not


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't let them see what goes down in the kitchen.



Banned because places places get in your places


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because it is 9pm i my timezone


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc its 3:56pm in my timezone


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because its 4:21 here. (pm btw)


----------



## ALananhR (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you like Sailor Moon and I like it too and there can only be one


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because places places get in your places



Banned because throw on your dress and put on your doll faces.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc put on your war paint


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because WAR COME WITH ME, NOW!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc you are a brick tied to me that's dragging me down


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because WAR! **** THE SYSTEM!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc strike a match and ill burn you to the ground


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because WHY DON'T PRESIDENTS FIGHT THE WAR? WHY DO THEY ALWAYS SEND THE POOR?!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc The Pheonix by FOB listen to it 

byeee


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because Kongos - Come With me Now
System of a Down - **** the System
System of a Down - B.Y.O.B.

Also banned because I know, and I've already listened to it.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because now two quotes in sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for copying Myst


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I don't know how that's copying Myst, but okay.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know how that's copying Myst, but okay.



banned for claiming to be an Professional Lurker

- - - Post Merge - - -

dammit I had to edit this twice XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for editing twice, when no one even ninja'd you.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for copying Myst



Banned for remembering.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know how that's copying Myst, but okay.



Banned for failing to *notice* how it's my thing. lol

(Mini story: There was a banner a while back who misspelled notice wrong once and I bolded it. Then everytime, we used the word "notice" or "noticing", we'd bold and it became an inside joke.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I'm an outsider. So, I wouldn't know the inside jokes.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I was about to get ninja'd, but didn't :B


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because hey girl open your walls


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you mean my town's gate?? sorry kitten I have to sleep very shortly, so tomorrow be it, promise!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because hey girl open your walls



Banned because and play with your dolls.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because and play with your dolls.



Banned because we'll be a perfect family


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm an outsider. So, I wouldn't know the inside jokes.



Banned because I know. That's why I explained.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because HIIIIIII


----------



## g u m m i (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because GO AWAY I WANT TO BE ANTISOCIAL


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because GO AWAY I WANT TO BE ANTISOCIAL



Banned for capital letters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> banned because HIIIIIII



Banned because too many I's.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because cupcakes don't be to hastey


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you're supposed to ban one user at a time


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc theres no rule for tht


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because my little pony


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because ninja'd me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Banned because we'll be a perfect family



Banned because when you look away, is when we really play.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc tht rhymed


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because ice cream.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because I want ice cream now


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned howd we get to ice cream


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because when you look away, is when we really play.



Banned because no ever listens this wallpaper glistens
Don't let them see what does down in the kitchen
Places places get in your places
throw on your dress and put on your doll faces
everyone thinks that were perfect
please don't let them look trough the curtains


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned for skipping bans!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc trueee


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because we are singing a song


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc wht


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because uh huh gir-frand


----------



## Karminny (Mar 26, 2015)

banned bc confused


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I never know who I'm banning when people keep ninja-ing all over the place.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because who dat who dat I G G Y


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because Iggy Azazel.

Also, Chibi Moon.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because no ever listens this wallpaper glistens
> Don't let them see what does down in the kitchen
> Places places get in your places
> throw on your dress and put on your doll faces
> ...



Banned because you skipped a whole part! D;


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned for completely ignoring the person above you.


----------



## toastia (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because of their great art


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

You're banned because this game has gone on for long enough!! It needs to be locked!!


----------



## Artinus (Mar 26, 2015)

You're banned for thinking such absurd things!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because Iggy told me to


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because Iggy told me to



Banned for listening to Iggy.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because wrong iggy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because it flew over your head.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because you blew my mind


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you stuck around.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because wrong iggy
> 
> View attachment 88079



Banned because I like the other Iggy more.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you stuck around.



Banned because new signature gif. Again.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because my iggy is better


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because my iggy is better



Banned because prove it. Can your Iggy fight Mario?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because prove it. Can your Iggy fight Mario?



banned because your iggy can't rap blazing lyrics... and she would curb stomp mario, yours lost to him


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because new signature gif. Again.



Banned because I know. I do that sometimes.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know. I do that sometimes.



Banned because "sometimes". Ha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> banned because your iggy can't rap blazing lyrics... and she would curb stomp mario, yours lost to him



Banned because your Iggy is not in videogames so...


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because a video gamer with her would be too epic


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because she would have horrible stats.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because you keep jockin' on my girl


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because that's the first thing I've said about her.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because a video gamer with her would be too epic



Banned because imagine her in Smash or as an Animal Crossing villager. lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because imagine her in Smash or as an Animal Crossing villager. lol



banned because I would have absolutely no life then.... she would be a snooty

DO YOU PLAY SMASH! for 3ds?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you keep referring to me as a guy.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because found it! sorry!


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because I would have absolutely no life then.... she would be a snooty
> 
> DO YOU PLAY SMASH! for 3ds?



Banned because yes, I do.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because add me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because shame on you.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because misleading avatar!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because the shame!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the shame!



Never banned again for best avatar ever!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because only because of you!


----------



## Zappo09 (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because everyone has awesome avatars even the Zoboomafoo one.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because this avatar's better. < v <


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because that iggy one isn't even funny.....


----------



## Zappo09 (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you think you don't the koopalings.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because DO DA KOOPAH


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because add me



Banned because I will tomorrow. My 3DS is dead.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

banned because do you even charge bro


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because no.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because yes.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because do you even charge bro



Banned because not as often as I should.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I was voted the weakest link and kicked off of the show.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was voted the weakest link and kicked off of the show.



Banned because sue the show!


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because suing always works.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because suing always works.



Banned because yup. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because I don't have the resources!


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't have the resources!



Banned because um... good luck!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you're always wishing me luck.


----------



## Zappo09 (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because you had bad luck.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're always wishing me luck.



Banned because it's my thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zappo09 said:


> Banned because you had bad luck.



Banned because good luck.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because everything is your thing.


----------



## Myst (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because everything is your thing.



Banned because I guess? I don't know.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because it is. How dare you!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

bubanned bubecubause jubust bubecubause


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because XD


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

bubannubed bubecubause cuban't tubalk ubin ububbi dububbi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you can.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

bubannubed bubecubause yubou ubare trubyubing tubo tubake mube dubown uba nubotch


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> bubannubed bubecubause yubou ubare trubyubing tubo tubake mube dubown uba nubotch



Banned because I am not trying to take you down a notch.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because I am not either.


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am not either.



Banned because you edited.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you pointed it out.


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you pointed it out.



Banned because it's my job to *notice* things like that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because nooooOOooooOOooooOOOOooOooOooooooooOOOOoOooooooOOoo


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for having a random letter/number combination for a user name.


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned for having a random letter/number combination for a user name.



Banned because your signature is pleasing to my OCD eyes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because ninja.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned for having a random letter/number combination for a user name.



Banned because it's not random.


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's not random.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what does it mean?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because maybe its a personal thing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because it doesn't mean anything, in particular, that I know of, but it isn't random. I got it from a movie.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because nubinjuba'd


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you have fireworks in your signature!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you don't.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because can't handle the coolness of my signature

but was I really ninja'd?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because I love your avatar!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you were loving their avatar.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because ninja inception right now


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because maybe its a personal thing



Banned because I doubt that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it doesn't mean anything, in particular, that I know of, but it isn't random. I got it from a movie.



Banned because which one?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because late to the party much?


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because late to the party much?



Banned because multitasking.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because which one?



Ban because Orphan.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because little orphan annie?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because no. Just Orphan, lol..


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for animal crackers in my soup


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Ban because Orphan.



Banned because never seen it. :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because monkeys and rabbits loop the loop.


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned for animal crackers in my soup



Banned for soup.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because i hate myself


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because hahahahaha orphaned and ninja'd



Banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because never seen it. :/



Banned because it's a psychological thriller type movie. Pretty interesting plot, though...
Anyway, it's on the lady's license plate, and it kind of looked like it said, "2KRAZY", which I thought was funny and ironic.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's a psychological thriller type movie. Pretty interesting plot, though...
> Anyway, it's on the lady's license plate, and it kind of looked like it said, "2KRAZY", which I thought was funny and ironic.



banned because no.... its about an orphan..... named annie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because no.... its about an orphan..... named annie



Banned because no.... It's about an orphan....named Esther.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because ...?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because ...?



Banned because it has all been explained.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because esther is a grannie name


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's a psychological thriller type movie. Pretty interesting plot, though...
> Anyway, it's on the lady's license plate, and it kind of looked like it said, "2KRAZY", which I thought was funny and ironic.



Banned because ohhh, that's cool!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned cause your name reminds me of a frustrating yet cool PC game I used to play like 10 years ago.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because esther is a grannie name



Esther was a nine year old girl, but she wasn't.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because uboh kubay

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps whats your signature from too


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because uboh kubay
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ps whats your signature from too



banned because Ke$ha's music video for Crazy Kids.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because I KNEW IT SEEMED FAMILIAR!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because YOU BETTER HAVE!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because I hear your heart beat to the beat of the drum


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because I don't listen to Ke$ha all that much.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because Ke$ha is old now...


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because that's a song



Banned because that's a fact.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because I edited my post after you quoted me D; ;O


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I edited my post after you quoted me D; ;O



Banned because lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because ninjas


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because Ke$ha is old now...



Banned because she's only 28.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because I'd still party with her


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because I'd still party with her



Banned because toadtally


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because that pun sucked


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because you suck

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> banned because you suck



banned because so do you.


----------



## Zane (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because its not yet april


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you don't have the power to speed up time.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because we all are, technically, living in all three planes of time.


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because we all are, technically, living in all three planes of time.



Banned for breaking my mind.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for having a name that shares the name of a game that involves traveling through books


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned for having a name that shares the name of a game that involves traveling through books



Banned because I've never played that game but now I feel obligated to play it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because play it


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because play it



Banned because what system is it for?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because I have no idea what game we are talking about I just said it haha…


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because...ohana!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because no one gets left behind


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because exactly c: <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because:


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because awwwwwwww


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because rosie <3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because I keep getting distracted with your signature!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because stitch is beautiful <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because I keep getting distracted with your signature!



Banned for being distracted easily.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because rosie <3



Banned because <3 Rosie's cute.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because you're distracted


----------



## Myst (Mar 27, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're distracted



Banned because I'm not?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you are. By this website ;o


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

banned brcause stitch is creepy


----------



## lazuli (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because :0
stitch is a gr8 kh2 summon btw


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


> banned because :0
> stitch is a gr8 kh2 summon btw



Banned because your art is amazeballs D:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because crackers


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because your avi kinda reminds me of King K Rool


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you have a cake...?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because it's been almost an hour. It's time to get banned.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because thanks for the update father time


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

You are banned because you are untoadsworthy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because thanks for the update father time



Banned because sarcasm.


----------



## Sashataras (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for being a professional lurker


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because escaping, swimming, with clothes on ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because they weren't skinny dipping.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because I always feel like I forget who users are when they change their avi/sig


----------



## Casster (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for being a yoshi


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for not being a yoshi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because I do, too, unless their username sticks in my head.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because ninja'd twice over.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for having a gif of Tree Trunks in your signature.


----------



## Pearls (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because my 3ds keeps resetting the date to 1/1/2011 and it's annoying for Acnl and Tomodachi life!


----------



## Casster (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you should fix that


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned for giving advice.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 27, 2015)

banned bc the elephant in the gif has said things I cant say out loud


----------



## Casster (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you can understand elephants


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you can understand Karminnys.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned bc special people understand Karminnys


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because I'm not special.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 27, 2015)

banned bc youre special in my heart


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because your sig is a JPEG image


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because yours is a png

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc youre special in my heart



<3


----------



## Casster (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because your's is a gif (pronounced jif C:<)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because *le gasp* how daaaarrrreeee you! D;


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you're too old for your avatar.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 27, 2015)

banned for bein a kill la kill fan

{i actually love kill la kill i just needed an excuse to ban u haaa}


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you're to fabulous for tbt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because you're too old for your avatar.



Banned because that was my childhood!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because you change your sig a lot ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

banned because I keep finding ones that I want.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because SNOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Banned because ye ye.


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because SNOOOOOOOP~~~!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because I said the same thing


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because glorious Yoshi wings! (I actually didn't realize I copied you! lol)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because it's all good lol your bob sig is always cool to see!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because echo


----------



## Lynnedge (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because Zoboomafoo brings back the memories.


----------



## Kuroh (Mar 28, 2015)

Lynnedge said:


> Banned because Zoboomafoo brings back the memories.



Banned for not being a pro chicken bender like I am


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned for being a pro chicken bender! Get outta here!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

banned because hiyaaaa


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 28, 2015)

banned because too adorbs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

banned because thankyaaa


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because I'm gonna picture you looking like Lilo forever


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because I love your collectibles!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because you have a three legged "aunt"


----------



## Artinus (Mar 28, 2015)

banned because so many posts in 1 day!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because "single sharp tooth" anime cliche... >.<


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

banned for burgling turts


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

banned for avatar avatar


----------



## Multipass (Mar 28, 2015)

banned for stealing pls drugs from their cabinets


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned for having the name "multipass" and not having Leeloo as your picture! NO NO!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

[COLOR=""]Banned for scaring me[/COLOR]


----------



## aliscka (Mar 28, 2015)

banned for making your font tiny and pink (my eyes ene)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned for saying I look like a sexy fish!


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because OMG WHATXDDDD


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned for too much pink blehh


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because not enough pink


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

banned bc ur cute as heck


----------



## Beardo (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because Sailor Mars


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned to a world of drag queens because they're awesome


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

banned being hyped


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because not hyped enough


----------



## Kildor (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because avatar is not appearing. (Or is that just me?)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because it's just you lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because mythical creature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

banned because different sig again ;o


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because Stitch.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

banned because I love Lilo and Stitch equally <3


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because I miss that movie.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because watch it!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen that movie in....pfft...10? years...It's been a very long time.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because all the Lilo and Stitch movies are great.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because Jungle Book is the best.
Along with Alice in Wonderland, of course.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because clearly Beauty in the Beast is the best.

Everybody loves Gaston.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because Treasure Planet was Disney's best movie.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because you two have got it aaaalllllll wrong.
Jungle Book and Alice in Wonderland is where it's at.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because what about Robin Hood?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because nah.\


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because you have animations galore?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Banned because everyone does. I just find them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because ZABOOMAFOO IS DEAD


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because why are you holding a skull, omg banned for that. ;w;


----------



## Karminny (Mar 29, 2015)

banned bc once again, LILIPUP


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because wrong. All wrong.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because lots of jumping around in your sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because no jumping in your sig. Plus, banned for not changing your sig since forever...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because I agree with you, changing signatures is a good thing. owo wait, why am I banning you-


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because you banned me, because you agreed with me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because banning people is rude


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because hypocrisy.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because well I never.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hypocrisy.



Banned because hypocrisy is bliss.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned bliss does not exist.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because you are so right


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because you are so left.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because that joke was too obvious.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because dorks shouldn't have a king! D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because don't criticize bad jokes.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because stitching huamans up is illegal in 10 states
Ninja'd ._.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because Makoto.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because no makoto.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because stitching huamans up is illegal in 10 states
> Ninja'd ._.



Banned because that relates so much to something I just read, it's creepy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because I finally typed your name with my eyes closed and got it right!


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for a ten post in a row streak in the basement


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 29, 2015)

banned for counting


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 29, 2015)

banned for banning


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because Jingle.


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

banned because lazy reason to ban


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I finally typed your name with my eyes closed and got it right!



Banned because I know! I gave you a gold star for that ****


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for giving a gold star


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for having no pink *dies of shock*​


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because she does have pink..


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 29, 2015)

banned because jingle is sooooo cuuuute


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned for having no pink *dies of shock*​



Banned because *facepalm and stares at pink feather, pink Ruby birthstone, PINK text in sig and one of the sigs someone made me that is pink*


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because also espeon


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 29, 2015)

banned for banning for banning


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for banning the banner that banned you for banning them, as the one banning.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 29, 2015)

banned for complicated username


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for being too kawaii.


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because tumblr


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because your icon is terrifying ;w;


----------



## Mayor Pixel (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for no reason ^


----------



## Casster (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for not finding a reason to ban


----------



## Leela (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because you're polluting the world with rainbows.


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because pink.


----------



## Noah2000 (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for not finding another reason to ban the person who had no reason to ban.


----------



## Leela (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for horse theft.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because I'm so happy that Prabha is back, I'm banning everyone <3


----------



## Casster (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because i've no idea who/what Prabha is


----------



## Leela (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for banning without guilt or remorse.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because spades


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because Casster has set your fate due to the fact of not knowing Prabha is my bae on TBT. D;


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for use of the word b?.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 29, 2015)

banned bc cute tumblr owo


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because Rei Hino.


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because the Rooney artwork in your signature is just too adorable.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because thanks, I love drawing that dumb blue Kangaroo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because new sig is awesome.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because I know right?


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because the character in your avatar looks like Sailor Venus, but I'm sure it's not @v@


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because it is Sailor Venus/Minako Aino.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 29, 2015)

*tries to think of a good reason to ban you but fails. bans you anyway* :B


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because Gen 3 starters


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for banning without reasonable cause.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure what your name stands for



spCrossing said:


> Banned because it is Sailor Venus/Minako Aino.



Should have trusted my gut instinct, hahaha!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because Kingdom Hearts


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because you icon and siggie scare me ;w;​


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired and can't deal with you having a gif signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because you're new, welcome!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because you icon and siggie scare me ;w;​



Everything about me scares you.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because you forgot the "ban".


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned for being pedantic.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because Frank.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because Punchy isn't getting punched.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because your items has Avatar Animation


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because I have banning powers


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Banned because oh crap, banning powahs :O


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because... sp


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because....toadsworth....y...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because obvious.....ness.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because 2k5a of lyfe!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because fo lyfe!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because you are still a zaboomafoo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because you are still a toad.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because don't knock the toadsssss


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm not! I swear! Put down the cane.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because were done with your oppressive reign of terror


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry! I didn't mean anything by it D:


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because we will rise up in this time of need and take control of the system that has enslaved us for millions of years


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because please spare me. Here's the key. Everything is yours. Just...put. the cane. down!


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because oh crap Apocalypse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because please spare me. Here's the key. Everything is yours. Just...put. the cane. down!



Banned for being spared.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because Toadpocolypse.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because none shall be spared


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I surrender.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because I posted on the wrong thread....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because you're a mixed up pup.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because tomorrow is gonna suuuuuuuuuuckkkkk for me


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because go to sleep then


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because no matter how much sleep I get, tomorrow will still be terrible


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because me too... i work a double D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I have to help install a new headliner in my truck tomorrow...then I get to do a big load of absolutely nothinnnngggg!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have to help install a new headliner in my truck tomorrow...then I get to do a big load of absolutely nothinnnngggg!



banned because you drive a truck


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 30, 2015)

You're banned for...uhhhh...stuff!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

oh dang, I'm banned? never posting here again I guess


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because of course I drive a truck.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because makes sense :B


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because jeep-life


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because beep beep/


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because the food machine is broken


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because your snickers bar is in another castle


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because reference.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because jelly of my seamless blend of two threads


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because blending threads


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because banning.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because hypocrisy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because "I know you are but what am I?"


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because still 12


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because add 8.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because add 3 more


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because nooooooooooo


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because yes.... don't judge


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm totally judging you,


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because bye felicia


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because wow.....WOOOOOOOOWWWW .


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because of the band


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because of Bunny.


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because Spring Break.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because HI!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because how dare you, editing your post.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because, SASSY, SASSY SASSY, SO SASSY! *bun wiggles*


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because turt burglar..... ?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because turtle.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 30, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because turt burglar..... ?



Everyone bans me for turt burgling, but I mean who doesn't burgle turts? THEY ARE EVERYWHERE! Banned because mustache.


NINJA'd so you're banned for ninja'ing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Pfft. Banned for not ninja'ing!


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because it isn't Ninja Sunday anymore.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because oh. I forgot. My apologies, my liege.


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because HI!



Banned because hi!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how dare you, editing your post.



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hi!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned for not getting on until bedtime.


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not getting on until bedtime.



Banned because multitasking.

Psh. I have no bedtime. I slept at 3:30am last night.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because pfft. At least I finally got to ban you again, before I fell asleep. But. Goodnight ^-^


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because pfft. At least I finally got to ban you again, before I fell asleep. But. Goodnight ^-^



Banned because good night. heh.


----------



## alesha (Mar 30, 2015)

Look at this..mad last year.http://myanimelist.net/forum/?topicid=1319899
Yep. They copied us!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because went to sleep


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned for riding Gyroid.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because your username has my birth year


----------



## hzl (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because you joined in 2011


----------



## lazuli (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because you have a swirl collectible


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because banning someone for collectibles is so 2014


----------



## lazuli (Mar 30, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because banning someone for collectibles is so 2014



banned for saying that. bruh
also banned for being a 2011 member


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned for being a 2014 member. You know, I thought you had been around longer than that. Oh well.


----------



## matt (Mar 30, 2015)

*Your banned wahaha*

Banned for being here longer than me but having less posts


----------



## lazuli (Mar 30, 2015)

banned for having 4 yellow candies >:^0


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned for collectibles.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

*Banned because you need to be 17 so you can be the dancing queen. *


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because wait until July 1st, where I officially turn 17.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because then you'll only have a year to be the dancing queen.


----------



## abelsister (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because ZOOBOOMAFOO


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because my PBS Kids childhood.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because REPRESENT!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because that signature


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because Stitch.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned bc Stitches


----------



## Nix (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because of your avatar. Elepha-nopes.​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned for discrimination


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned bc thank you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because of course!


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc I want ice cream


----------



## Moddie (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I also want ice cream.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I have ice cream.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm jealous I ate all mine


----------



## Alix (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because of tom nook theft.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc we've done a trade or something before


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I just had ice cream.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because oh the shame.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc im in love with ice cream


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because marriage.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc marriage is a privilege I think not of


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc marriage is a privilege I think not of



Banned because that's a fancy way of talking.


----------



## Casster (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned for being an uncultured swine who cannot begin to understand the joys of having a sophisticated dialect

(completely sarcastic btw)


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Casper the Friendly Ghost said:


> Banned for being an uncultured swine who cannot begin to understand the joys of having a sophisticated dialect
> 
> (completely sarcastic btw)



Banned for being sarcastic.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned for banning the sarcastic dude smfh


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned for banning the sarcastic dude smfh



Banned because "smfh".


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because cursed language.


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because cursed language.



Banned because new gif and quote.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc omg true


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because points out obvious....


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc leave me and my oblivious-ness alone


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because noooo.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc I said so and everything I say goes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because that is not how this works around here.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc it is now


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because never. Never ever ever.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc yup. yep yup yep


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Because you are fired.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc no one can fire me. Im supreme ruler


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because i need one more Katie item to complete my world traveler room.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because this isn't the thread you're looking for


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because this isn't the thread you're looking for



Banned because what is the thread they're looking for then?


----------



## Karminny (Mar 30, 2015)

banned bc what


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc what



Banned because huh?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because all of you have misunderstood.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because these aren't the droids ur looking for.


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because these aren't the droids ur looking for.



Banned for having a username that sounds like a robot.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned for not having a username like that.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because your username is a jumble of letters and numbers.


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because your username is a jumble of letters and numbers.



Banned for joining 5 days before Christmas.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 30, 2015)

banned for joining a week after valentine's day


----------



## Myst (Mar 30, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned for joining a week after valentine's day



Banned for *noticing*. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Banned because I didn't join near a holiday.


----------



## creamyy (Mar 30, 2015)

^ Banned because why not?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because Stitches.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

banned bc smug as heck avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because SAAAILAAAA MOON SUUPAAAAA


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for having 5 ores and a Popsicle.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for having no collectables at all.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you finally have a pic of your villagers


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I like you signature


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because I like you signature



Banned because thanks <3


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because of those sigs.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for spoilers!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired, going to bed.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

BANNED FOR SLEEPING!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for having one of team Chaotix's members as your icon!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for having one of team Chaotix's members as your icon!



Banned for being so sweet~


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for having an upside down...hollow(?)...as your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned for having an upside down...hollow(?)...as your avatar.



Banned for not knowing who Kaneki Ken is~


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh, I see. Also, you're banned because I still think he looks like a Hollow.


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

banned for thinking it's a Hollow from Bleach and not Keneki from Tokyo Ghoul >:


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Artinus said:


> banned for thinking it's a Hollow from Bleach and not Keneki from Tokyo Ghoul >:



Banned because you know! :3


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because everyone should know!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree with you, but I must ban you because it's what I do D;


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

banned because so much Tokyo Ghoul!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Artinus said:


> banned because so much Tokyo Ghoul!



Banned because I need season 3. ;w;


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I need a Season 3 of "Spice and Wolf" >: (though never to happen)


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Artinus said:


> Banned because I need a Season 3 of "Spice and Wolf" >: (though never to happen)



Banned because aw. ;w;


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because Arima is getting an OVA before we even get Season 3 of Tokyo ghoul and I dislike that-


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because ending of Season 2 is.... what... CAN'T END LIKE THIS.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because Arima is getting an OVA before we even get Season 3 of Tokyo ghoul and I dislike that-



Banned because really? wtf?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Artinus said:


> Banned because ending of Season 2 is.... what... CAN'T END LIKE THIS.



Banned because same!


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because Arima from Tokyo ghoul is too OP and Ishida favours him and I cry at night because of no Season 3.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because Arima from Tokyo ghoul is too OP and Ishida favours him and I cry at night because of no Season 3.



Banned because yeah... season 2 ending is so sad. ;w;


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because possibility of Season 3 next year summer.... Cries hard


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because screw Tokyo Goul, we need to see a revival to Space Dandy, baby!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE I DON'T WATCH ANIME!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I DON'T WATCH ANIME!



BANNED BECAUSE YOU SHOULD!


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE CAPS ARE GOOD FOR YOU


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> BANNED BECAUSE CAPS ARE GOOD FOR YOU



BANNED BECAUSE YEAH!


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because aaand now I'm bored.


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 31, 2015)

banned bc the first thing i saw when i opened ur tumblr was sailor moon


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because reading kills boredom!~


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because yes, yes it does.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> banned bc the first thing i saw when i opened ur tumblr was sailor moon


i forgot that thing was supposed to be a ACNL blog half the time.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because yes, yes it does.



Banned because it's fun too~


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what to ban for.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't know what to ban for.



Banned because same and because I've been writing too many updates on my books lately~


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you write great books.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because you write great books.



Banned because thanks!~

But seriously, I wrote like 8 chapters in the last 3-4 days... >.<


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I think you're marvelous. <3


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I think you're marvelous. <3



Banned because likewise. <3


----------



## EndlessElements (Mar 31, 2015)

banned because i love your signature


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> banned because i love your signature



Banned because I like your username.

Wait. Whose signature? Mine?


----------



## EndlessElements (Mar 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like your username.
> 
> Wait. Whose signature? Mine?



aw thanks!

yes! it's a very nice quote.

banned because you questioned who's signature i was referring to.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> aw thanks!
> 
> yes! it's a very nice quote.
> 
> banned because you questioned who's signature i was referring to.



You're welcome!

Banned because my signature is so simple so I was confused.

Also banned because it's 3am and I need to sleep. X'D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

banned because go sleep ... now


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because commanding.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 31, 2015)

banned bc I jst woke up


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because good morning.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I slept for 6 hours.


----------



## RabbitJester (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your cake with me. 030


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I just bought it, yesterday D;


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because cake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because no cake.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because jokes on you, it's hidden.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because jokes on you. It doesn't count.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for spending your time on an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for banning me for doing the same thing you're doing.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because it's clearly obvious that people stopped playing ACNL after the summer of 2013.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

banned because i play animal crossing religiously


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because me too, but then Majora's Mask 3D came out.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

banned because you hav mm 3d and i dont


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because get it get it get it get it get it get it get it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I can't.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I said so, so there!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I couldn't think of the word "launcher".


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for banning yourself.



Banned for banning yourself while banning yourself for banning yourself.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you confuse me in a good way


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you confuse me in a good way



Banned because that's the best kind of confusing there is~ ;3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm the best kind of mess.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm the best kind of mess.



Banned because congrats.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you joined last year​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you joined over a month ago.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 31, 2015)

banned bc you joined almost a year ago


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because somehow we always ban because of when someone joined.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because we pretty much gave up on good reasons to ban people.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you "hate when people give answers, like they know ****"

Banned because you ruined my post.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for not being fast enough, also because you have PLASMA POWERS. ;w;


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because stitches.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because no stitches~ <3


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

banned because stitches


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I anyone can easily replace "st" with "b"


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because stitches are amazing <3


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

banned because thats subjective


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because there are lots of subjective posts in here


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because yep.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because my book is coming to a close and it's making me sad now~


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because aww


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because aww



Banned because it was a fun ride while it lasted~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because congratulations, though!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because congratulations, though!



Banned because thanks! (It's not the one in my sig tho, it's another story that's nearing its end.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because ah. well, there's only one thing to do, once it's complete.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah. well, there's only one thing to do, once it's complete.



Banned because yup. At least I have my other stories to write~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you can do it!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you can do it!



Banned because thanks!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for thanking me! How daaaarrreeee you!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for thanking me! How daaaarrreeee you!



Banned because I dare you to change your avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I'll do it! I swear! Are you ready for this?! 'Cause it's going to take a while for me to find something, that I'd want...


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll do it! I swear! Are you ready for this?! 'Cause it's going to take a while for me to find something, that I'd want...



Banned because I'm so ready! Bring it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you got it!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you got it!



Banned because awesomesauce.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because dimmadone done!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because dimmadone done!



Banned because awesome!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because yes. I quite like it.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes. I quite like it.



Banned because it sure is swell.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because golly gee whillikers! ya really think so pa?!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because golly gee whillikers! ya really think so pa?!



Banned because yes, I do.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because gnarly.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because gnarly.



Banned because yup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because I dare you to change yours!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I dare you to change yours!



Banned because oh, um... let me see if I have anything.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because ha! Perfect. It's great.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ha! Perfect. It's great.



Banned because thanks! I'll keep this for April Fool's.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because awesome!


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome!



Banned because I love your new signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned for that creepy as hell avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I love your new signature.



Banned because thank you!  
I almost forgot that that gif existed.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for that creepy as hell avatar.



Banned because thanks~

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you!
> I almost forgot that that gif existed.



Banned because it's beautiful!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because it really is.


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it really is.



Banned because I could totally stare at it for hours.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 31, 2015)

banned bc Im still hungry


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc Im still hungry



Banned because why don't you eat?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because *says in creepy raspy voice* Why don't you eat a _happy meal_?


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *says in creepy raspy voice* Why don't you eat a _happy meal_.



Banned because good one.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good one.



Banned because heh, thanks ^-^


----------



## Myst (Mar 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because heh, thanks ^-^



Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Banned because you daydream if you are a sleepless dreamer.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you daydream if you are a sleepless dreamer.



Banned because exactly!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because 11:11 make a wish.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because 11:11 make a wish.



Banned because it's 9:12pm for me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because what a shame.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what a shame.



Banned because timezones.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because ugh.
Also banned because they're always sold out of chocolate cakes.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ugh.
> Also banned because they're always sold out of chocolate cakes.



Banned because there's always next time? :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because they're *always* sold out.
on here.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because they're *always* sold out.
> on here.



Banned because oh...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I'll get it one day...I'll sneak up on it! I'll pounce! Like a puma! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll get it one day...I'll sneak up on it! I'll pounce! Like a puma! Bwahahaha!



Banned because yeah! You should~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because then I will! For it is my command, given to me by Ruler Myst!


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because then I will! For it is my command, given to me by Ruler Myst!



Banned because *grins*. Getting into the April Fool's spirit, now, are we?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I looked at your avatar, when I read "_*grins*_", and it looked like the blood was redder and the grin was bigger, and it momentarily freaked me out...


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I looked at your avatar, when I read "_*grins*_", and it looked like the blood was redder and the grin was bigger, and it momentarily freaked me out...



Banned because amazing. *claps*.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because your avatars just creepy.....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because things are freaking me out, now. ha. It's weird.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because your stuff is just as creepy........

have happy things like fireworks and an old toad-guy


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because your avatars just creepy.....



Banned because thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because things are freaking me out, now. ha. It's weird.



Banned because it's April Fool's!

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> banned because your stuff is just as creepy........
> 
> have happy things like fireworks and an old toad-guy



Banned because creepy is amazing~


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because april fools'd you!


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because april fools'd you!



Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because...you don't have much time.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because who made you father time?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you have about four hours.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because reminds me I should be sleeping


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I care.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you can't control me! I sleep at 3am.


----------



## Allycat (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for bad sleep schedule


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Banned for bad sleep schedule



Banned because spring break.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's what she said.



Banned because yup.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because 1-2 word responses


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm scared.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because 1-2 word responses



Banned for judging me!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm scared.



Banned because of what?


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because he's scared of me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for judging me!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because there were strange noises outside the house, but I looked outside and didn't see anything. So, idk.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> banned because he's scared of me



Banned because, as much as you wish, I'm still not a dude.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I have answers and I know ****!


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because I have answers and I know ****!



Banned because lol.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because I have answers and I know ****!



Banned because YOU DON'T KNOW ****! D:<


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because YOU DON'T KNOW ****! D:<



Banned for skipping me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because freakin' April Fool's....I just realized...That's why the collectibles look like that.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because freakin' April Fool's....I just realized...That's why the collectibles look like that.



Banned because I just *noticed*.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because it looks goofy.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because it looks goofy.



Banned because agreed.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I thought something was wrong with the page.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I thought something was wrong with the page.



Banned because I don't look at collectibles. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I just started noticing them, recently. 
I mean, I got a cake, but I don't understand the point.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I just started noticing them, recently.
> I mean, I got a cake, but I don't understand the point.



Banned because it's April Fool's day! That's why.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because XD I don't understand the point in collectibles, in general.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD I don't understand the point in collectibles, in general.



Banned because same. That's why I have none.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I just got one to try to fit in D';
I couldn't take the pressure.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I just got one to try to fit in D';
> I couldn't take the pressure.



Banned because you succumbed to peer pressure!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I did! Now, I must succumb to doing the dishes and sleeping.
So, good night, and I bid thee farewell.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I did! Now, I must succumb to doing the dishes and sleeping.
> So, good night, and I bid thee farewell.



Banned because night.


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned to keep up my record of safely banning in the dead of morning


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for banning in the dead of morning!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because it's the afternoon now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you changed your avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And user title.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for having a creepy avatar and sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for not having one!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because being creepy is boring.

I like being funny better.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because creepy is funny.
Therefore, they are the same.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because my avatar isn't even creepy.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

You are banned because I said you are. That is you are banished from the area because I have communicated the fact that you are to be gone from the proximity of this thread, which is to say that you are not allowed to be here because I have wished to remove you from this section of the forums.


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for banning to the full extent of the law


----------



## lazuli (Apr 1, 2015)

*B4NN3D FOR M3NT1ON1NG TH3 L4W OF WH1CH 1 4M 4 COMPL3T3 3XP3RT ON*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

?uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ǝdʎʇ oʇ pǝʇuɐʍ I ǝsnɐɔǝq pǝuuɐq


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

You're banned because you don't understand my love for Ethre D:


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Y0ur 4r3 b4nn3d b3c4u$3 1 4m t4lk1ng l1k3 th1s 4nd m4k1ng mys3lf s1ck d01ng $0...


----------



## ethre (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for not having Anilee as your OTP owo b


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

ethre said:


> Banned for not having Anilee as your OTP owo b



Banned because April.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for not shipping Anilee, YET.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for not shipping Anilee, YET.



Banned because I don't ship people~


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you're a fool.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you're a fool.



Banned because you're a fool rocker.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you should ship  <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you should ship  <3



Banned because we'll see~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because "come sail away with me, lads."


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "come sail away with me, lads."



Banned because no thanks.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because....I've got candy ^-^


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned that sounds like you're trying to abduct myst ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I almost didn't recognize you.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because it's April fools and I'm trying to be scary D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because is that the goal of April Fool's?


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because....I've got candy ^-^



Banned because er... no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because it's April fools and I'm trying to be scary D;



Banned because "trying".


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because it's April fools​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because it's April fools​



Banned because pink.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I love pink!​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I love pink!​



Banned because page 3*666*.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because you don't think I'm scary! aww... ;w;


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because what?​


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> banned because you don't think I'm scary! aww... ;w;



Banned because you're too cute to be scary.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because what?​



Banned for confusion.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I agree. Adorableness can not be scary, ever.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because at least I try my best! ;w; 

_*sniffles at her failure of being scary*_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm not adorable, and I'm not even scary.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not adorable, and I'm not even scary.



Banned because what about me? Am I scary? Creepy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because at least I try my best! ;w;
> 
> _*sniffles at her failure of being scary*_



Banned because it's okay. *pats* You don't need to be scary.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, your avatar was freaking me out, last night, but there were other factors involved, as well.
So....you're banned.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because what about me? Am I scary? Creepy?



Also banned because yeah...I keep imagining it laughing a deep, slow boisterous laugh.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Well, your avatar was freaking me out, last night, but there were other factors involved, as well.
> So....you're banned.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because thank you.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you're scary yet still friendly. <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you're scary yet still friendly. <3



Banned because definitely~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you agree with the opinions about yourself.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you agree with the opinions about yourself.



Banned because of course, I can. What kind of butler would I be if I couldn't do such a simple task?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because the best.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the best.



Banned for misreading the question.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I didn't misread it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't misread it.



Banned because you sure?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm absolutely positive.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm absolutely positive.



Banned for being positive. Come to the dark side! We have cookies.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm the one that baked them


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm the one that baked them



Banned because do you have ice cream too? :3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because it's actually frozen yogurt.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I actually do have ice cream..


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Ninja'd.

Banned for having ice cream omg I want some ;w;


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Ninja'd.
> 
> Banned for having ice cream omg I want some ;w;



Banned for being amazing.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for calling me amazing, only Prabha can do that D; (JK JK.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Ninja'd.
> 
> Banned for having ice cream omg I want some ;w;



Banned because it's Neapolitan.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for calling me amazing, only Prabha can do that D; (JK JK.)



Banned because I will call you amazing as much as I want!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's Neapolitan.



Banned because I'm tempted to go grab some ice cream now. Thanks.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I don't think Prabha will approve <3 pff


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I don't think Prabha will approve <3 pff



Banned because it doesn't matter what she thinks! Psh. I will call you amazing until your ears bleed~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I'd have to go to a court, if I wanted to change my name, officially.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'd have to go to a court, if I wanted to change my name, officially.



Banned because what name? Real name or username?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because my real name.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Too Crazy said:


> Banned because my real name.



Banned because oh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because XD 
I could imagine if I had to go to court just to change my username, on here.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

I need to go to court. said:


> Banned because XD
> I could imagine if I had to go to court just to change my username, on here.



Banned because there should be a court on here.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you should start the court.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Really needs a court. said:


> Banned because you should start the court.



Banned because how would I start a court?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I don't know. You're Myst. You can do anything.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Kim Possible said:


> Banned because I don't know. You're Myst. You can do anything.



Banned because thanks?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because uncertainty.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes said:


> Banned because uncertainty.



Banned because you put the fun in funcertainty.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I do not! Lolipup does!


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Ms. Funcertainty said:


> Banned because I do not! Lolipup does!



Banned because oh? Mind explaining?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

banned because there is no explanation. Only Stan.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Stan said:


> banned because there is no explanation. Only Stan.



Banned because who is Stan?


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because this is Stan


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because hello Stan.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for saying "hello."


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Goodbye said:


> Banned for saying "hello."



Banned for not saying hello.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I said hello...in secret.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because you have a secret
#prettylitteliars


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I said hello...in secret.



Banned because oh! Scandalous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because you have a secret
> #prettylitteliars



Banned because pink.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because "scandalous."

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Also banned because
*


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "scandalous."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because tumblr.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because meanie ;w;


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because meanie ;w;



Banned because what?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because *extra* meanie ;w;


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because meanie meanie poo poo brain.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because tumblr.



Banned because what?


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what?



Banned because your picture was from tumblr.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because *extra* meanie ;w;



Banned for confusing me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because, oh.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because Confusion, it's such a terrible thing, confusion


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, oh.



Banned because yup.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, oh.


Banned because oh..


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because oh..



Banned for ninja'ing me then getting ninja'ed by me.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know it's Ninja Wednesday...also still freaking out over the latest Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because I didn't know it's Ninja Wednesday...also still freaking out over the latest Nintendo Direct.



Banned because what happened in it?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because Lucas is coming back.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because Lucas is coming back.



Banned because for free or paid?


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because your new avatar is too fantastic for this site. D:


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because your new avatar is too fantastic for this site. D:



Banned because thanks!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I know things.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because for free or paid?


Banned because it's paid, but like 4 or 5 bucks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know things.


Banned because what things?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because _*things*_


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know things.



Banned because tell me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned because it's paid, but like 4 or 5 bucks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because oh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because I mustn't. It's a secret.


----------



## Myst (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I mustn't. It's a secret.



Banned because okay!


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned because more pretty little liars


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for lurking.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because you're a lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned your nose annoys you.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because it normally doesn't D':


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because it'll be okay. Your nose will leave you alone some day.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because Rekrul is the ultimate Lurker.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who that is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

which would explain why they are.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know who that is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> which would explain why they are.



Banned because exactly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because mind blown.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mind blown.



Banned because lol.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

banned bc title under username is a paradox


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because THIS. STATEMENT. IS. FALSE! (Don't think about. Don't think about.)


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because THIS. STATEMENT. IS. FALSE! (Don't think about. Don't think about.)



Banned because too late.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> banned bc title under username is a paradox



Banned because exactly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I really like Mushroomhead.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I really like Mushroomhead.



Banned because what's/who's that?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's a band.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because Mushroomhead is pretty cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because they are. I haven't listened to them in a while.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

banned bc u probably dont listen to the butthole surfers (u are unbanned if u do)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because pretty sure I have a couple of their songs.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because pretty sure I have a couple of their songs.



Banned because you should check.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I have Pepper, and I got them mixed up with Barenaked Ladies.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have Pepper, and I got them mixed up with Barenaked Ladies.



Banned because cool.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I am officially unbanned.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am officially unbanned.



Banned because says who?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because says Kikiiii.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because says Kikiiii.



Banned because oh.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned cause you are still a daydreamer!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because your new sig is kewl


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned cause you are still a daydreamer!



Banned because yes, yes, I am.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because your new sig is kewl



Banned because your sig is "kewl" too.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is kewl


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because you're all "kewl"


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

banned bc i dont like the smug look that alligator is givin me

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd as heck


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> banned bc i dont like the smug look that alligator is givin me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninja'd as heck



Banned because what smug look?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because your avatar is kewl



Banned because thanks!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree

Doubly banned because he's s Crocodile.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because I agree
> 
> Doubly banned because he's s Crocodile. His teeth shows, alligator's teeth don't.



Banned for agreeing. (With what?)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree with the "What smug look" comment


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because every time I click the "thumbs up" thing, I feel like I'm poking that user's thumb, and it's weird...
It could also be because I'm sleepy, and everything is weird to me, right now.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned cause you need SLEEP!


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because I agree with the "What smug look" comment



banned for banning me bc im not like some zoology expert who knows the difference between a crocodile and an alligator


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned cause you need SLEEP!



Banned because agreed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because every time I click the "thumbs up" thing, I feel like I'm poking that user's thumb, and it's weird...
> It could also be because I'm sleepy, and everything is weird to me, right now.



Banned because you poke my thumb a lot then.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I poke a lot of thumbs.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because you bite your thumb at me, sir.
I hope you get the reference I'm such a nerd omg bye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't.
I'm a failure.
But google says Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because today was the last day of school!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because awesome! Congrats


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned for congrats-ing them when I wanted to.

Though, seriously, congrats!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks… happy easter weekend ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks! Same to you.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I have to work over the weekend


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because that's not fair.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I have to on saturday


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I have nothing to do over the weekend.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I'm going to sleep and feel the need to say goodnight...
 So, there's my indirect way of saying it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because night


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because night from me too.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I got distracted by my homework. lol


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned for being distracted!


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned for being distracted!



Banned because yup.


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I came to win


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned because I came to win



Banned because win what?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

banned because hiya mysttttt


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hiya mysttttt



Banned because hi!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

banned because it's been a while!


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because it's been a while!



Banned because it has! How are you?~


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because fine, how are you?


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

banned because you banned someone for nothing


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone for nothing


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 2, 2015)

banned for being sassy lol


----------



## Zane (Apr 2, 2015)

banned for X's in username


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for X's in username



Banned because tumblr.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because you can't dream without sleeping.
Best I could come up with lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Banned because you can't dream without sleeping.
> Best I could come up with lol



Banned because yes, you can.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because you have too much black in your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you have too much black in your avatar.



Banned because not enough black.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because BLACK IS THE NEW PINK BABY


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Ⓨⓞⓤ ⓐⓡⓔ ⓑⓐⓝⓝⓔⓓ ⓑⓔⓒⓐⓤⓢⓔ Ⓘ ⓣⓗⓘⓝⓚ ⓣⓗⓐⓣ ⓘⓢ ⓐ ⓒⓞⓞⓛ ⓛⓞⓞⓚⓘⓝⓖ ⓕⓞⓧ ⓨⓞⓤ ⓗⓐⓥⓔ ⓘⓝ ⓨⓞⓤⓡ ⓢⓘⓖⓝⓐⓣⓤⓡⓔ


----------



## Lynnedge (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because it looks like it took way too long to type that message.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

Lynnedge said:


> Banned because it looks like it took way too long to type that message.



Banned because agreed.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

banned because timing


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because timing



Banned because hey!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

banned because hiya!


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hiya!



Banned because how's it going?~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

banned because I need to make a decision


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because what kind?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

banned because my hair colour


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because my hair colour



Banned because oooh, what color do you want it to be?


----------



## Lynnedge (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because of how short your username is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned for waiting so long to post!


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for waiting so long to post!



Banned for not waiting.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I did wait. I waited all afternoon.


----------



## Lynnedge (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because of your sig/avatar creepiness.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because it's not creepy...
not creepy at all :|


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I did wait. I waited all afternoon.



Banned because were you waiting for me?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because you reminded me of that Progressive commercial
_No one at all...
No one at all...
No one at all...
WAKE UP!_

- - - Post Merge - - -

*NINJA'D:* Banned for ninja-ing me!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because were you waiting for me?



Banned because lol, I was waiting for free time.
It's been a busy day, so far.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lol, I was waiting for free time.
> It's been a busy day, so far.



Banned because oh? I've had the most easiest day so far...


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned for having an easy day!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because lucky you 
I have had a very stressful day. I didn't even have an opportunity to eat anything, 'til 4.


Banned because you ninja'd me!


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lucky you
> I have had a very stressful day. I didn't even have an opportunity to eat anything, 'til 4.



Banned because aww... I hope your day gets better now!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks. It should. All that's left is to give my dog a bath, take a shower, and go to the store.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned  because you have to go to the store.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks. It should. All that's left is to give my dog a bath, take a shower, and go to the store.



Banned because good luck!~

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned  because you have to go to the store.



Banned for being a detective. Want to solve a mystery?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because we never turn down work that pays!


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because we never turn down work that pays!



Banned because check my contest thread if you want. It's in the basement.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because Ninja professionals


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because Ninja professionals



Banned for calling me a pro.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because pro


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because pro



Banned because yo.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because yo-yo


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned for using silent mode


----------



## daniduckyface (Apr 2, 2015)

banned because it's called invisible mode not silent mode


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

banned for correcting me


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned for being despicable


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because Kik is a bad thing to have been created.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree. That, and snapchat


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because I agree. That, and snapchat



Banned because don't forget instagram.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because snap chat...I don't even know...what that is. People talk about it, all the time, and I'm just like, "........what?".
I don't get it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because snap chat...I don't even know...what that is. People talk about it, all the time, and I'm just like, "........what?".
> I don't get it.



Banned because I feel like people exchange nudes on it... that's what I think.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because that's basically what it was made for but now people just send useless selfies to each other and try to show off who has the coolest life


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because probably...they do on kik...the first time I got an account on it and stupidly posted my username 86% of the messages I got were nudes.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because that's basically what it was made for but now people just send useless selfies to each other and try to show off who has the coolest life



Banned because oh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

Banned because disappointment.


----------



## Myst (Apr 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because disappointment.



Banned because yeah.


----------



## biibii (Apr 3, 2015)

banned bc yeah is slang


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> banned bc yeah is slang



Banned because what is "bc" then?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

banned because I work today


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I work today



Banned because good luck!~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because I hope it goes fast :'(


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I hope it goes fast :'(



Banned because I want to see a sketch of your chibi with her eyes open and an Easter basket.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

banned because you're back!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're back!



Banned because yep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

banned because welcome c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because welcome c:



Banned because will you fulfill my art request with the free time you have?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

banned because I go out a lot, I don't know D;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I go out a lot, I don't know D;



Banned because that's unfortunate.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because sorry!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because sorry!



Banned because you're fine. It's not very important either.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because how's your blog going?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because how's your blog going?



Banned because I'm now only working on Town of StarFall.


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned cuz fruit


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what that is in your signature.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because my break's almost over. ;w;


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because cheese



Banned because green pinwheel.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

banned because u mad bro


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because u mad bro



Banned because nope.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because you're fuming with anger.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're fuming with anger.



Banned because I'm not.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because I can feel the heat from your anger, all the way over here.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I can feel the heat from your anger, all the way over here.



Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned for not making yourself laugh.


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not making yourself laugh.



Banned because new gif. omfg. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because thank you, thank you ^-^


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you, thank you ^-^



Banned because np. It's amazing.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned because new avatar


----------



## Myst (Apr 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because new avatar



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because my hair smells hella gucci


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because my hair smells hella gucci



Banned because cool.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because you really make this easy to keep going....


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Banned because you really make this easy to keep going....



Banned because it's a talent of mine.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because genocide


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Banned because genocide



Banned because you've been on TBT for a year+.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because you haven't been on for a year. (And most of that time was MIA anyways...)


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Banned because you haven't been on for a year. (And most of that time was MIA anyways...)



Banned because what...?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because what what chicken butt


----------



## Rasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because *knock knock*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because you posted a...thingy.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because the word "thingy" is tote inaprops.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because IT'S COMING!!!!!!!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because...where?!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because we can't stop here this is bat country.


----------



## Zane (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned for bat discrimination


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because peach time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because shugo chara.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because what?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because he's referring to my avatar


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because he's referring to my avatar



Banned because fish.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

banned because mask


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because mask



Banned because no mask.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

banned because black, the colour I'm dying my hair today. ;o


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because black, the colour I'm dying my hair today. ;o



Banned because awesome!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because thanks c:


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because thanks c:



Banned because np and also banned for joining on pi day!


----------



## Rasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because you must love this thread a little too much, girlfriend~


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because you must love this thread a little too much, girlfriend~



Banned because that's an understatement. ;3


----------



## Rasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's an understatement. ;3



Banned because more like a fact~
sigh I miss that "edit the quote* thread, was one of my favorites


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because more like a fact~
> sigh I miss that "edit the quote* thread, was one of my favorites



Banned because what happened to it?


----------



## Rasha (Apr 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what happened to it?



Banned because oh so you remember it 
well, it's long gone, just like so many other good basement threads :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned for asking about _Dolls_


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because oh so you remember it
> well, it's long gone, just like so many other good basement threads :3



Banned because of course, I remember.
Oh... I see.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for asking about _Dolls_



Banned because your signature is hilariously amazing.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

Banned because 0 eggs


----------



## tokkio (Apr 4, 2015)

banned for banning someone with 0 eggs but you also have 0 eggs too


----------



## Myst (Apr 4, 2015)

tokkio said:


> banned for banning someone with 0 eggs but you also have 0 eggs too



Banned because eggs are back already? Cool.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 4, 2015)

banned because when can we get eggs?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because I wanna know too


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because probably at midnight, I'm guessing? Or maybe tomorrow morning?


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because I suck at egg hunting.


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Banned because I suck at egg hunting.



Banned because same. ;w;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because I ROCK at egg hunting!


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Banned because I ROCK at egg hunting!



Banned because nice.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 5, 2015)

banned because I need more eggs


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned for not making an egg pun.


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because I never want to hear another egg pun for the rest of my life.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because eggscrutiating isn't it?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because 1966 Batman's Egghead was here.


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because the puns are here too!


----------



## tumut (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because why not


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because wynaut?


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because Wobbuffet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because no avatar


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because puns, puns are everywhere from this thread and that thread to here.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because I think your avatar is Kaneki, but Im not positive since I don't recognize the mask.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned because you're not allowed to know.


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're not allowed to know.



Banned because why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Banned because I think your avatar is Kaneki, but Im not positive since I don't recognize the mask.



Banned because you're right!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 5, 2015)

Banned for questioning.


----------



## Myst (Apr 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for questioning.



Banned because View attachment 89268.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because one fourth of your posts were in here.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because one fourth of your posts were in here.



Banned because yup.


----------



## Android (Apr 6, 2015)

banned because your avatar is scary


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because cat.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because cat.



Banned because dog.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Android said:


> banned because your avatar is scary



Banned because it isn't.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 6, 2015)

Also for that freaking microsoft dog.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because dog.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because people are easily scared.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because I've seen your egg puns and they were cracking me up.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because I've seen your egg puns and they were *cracking* me up.



Banned because nice one.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for the glory of the CCCP


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned for the glory of the CCCP



Banned because hm?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hm?



Banned for almost forgetting about my face.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for almost forgetting about my face.



Banned because it's because you were gone for so long.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hm?



The glory of communist, WW2 and cold war russia


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

zelorm said:


> The glory of communist, WW2 and cold war russia



Banned because oh... how nice...


----------



## DaCoSim (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because you've earned 1 more egg than me


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Banned because you've earned 1 more egg than me



Banned because I've seen you in that other thread.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because of [bleeeeeeeeeeeep]


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because of [bleeeeeeeeeeeep]



Banned because cool.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because you need to take a nap bby <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you need to take a nap bby <3



Banned because at this point, it's "sleep".


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned because go sleep


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because she went to sleep~ <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned because i want to go to sleep ;(


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because go ahead bby! ;w; don't make yourself fight to be asleep, listen to a lullaby or have hot cocoa!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned because it's only 7:22pm though!


----------



## hzl (Apr 6, 2015)

banned b/c your sig is too cute


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for being nice


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for being a snow tyke.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 6, 2015)

banned because PB


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because Stich is too awesome for this site.


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned for shiny sign


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because tumblr.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because McCarthism States we have no way of knowing that you AREN'T a communist, so you might be.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned because McCarthism States we have no way of knowing that you AREN'T a communist, so you might be.



Banned because what does communism have to do with anything?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because I need a Waluigi egg.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I need a Waluigi egg.



Banned because View attachment 89394.

What is this?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned becauspse Zipper is your god.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned becauspse Zipper is your god.



Banned because what...?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because Zipper is our God.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because Zipper is our God.



Banned because what about after Easter?


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because don't worry about it


----------



## zelorm (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because not Jew master race


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned because not Jew master race



Banned because what...?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because View attachment 89394.
> 
> What is this?



Banned because he won't leave my screen, either.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because he won't leave my screen, either.



Banned because same. ;w;


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because *yawn*


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because damn same here.


----------



## Myst (Apr 6, 2015)

Banned because I need to write more of my book soon~


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I forgot  about that.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because I forgot  about that.



Banned because oh?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because it was called ...lost voices?


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because it was called ...lost voices?



Banned because I renamed it since then and finished it. Want a link?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because sure.

PM me it so I can read it tomorrow please.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because sure.
> 
> PM me it so I can read it tomorrow please.



Banned because okay. Will do.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Banne for bein so cool


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because banned


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned becaus eyou type fast


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banne for bein so cool



Banned because thanks.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I thought this thread was deleted, but I myst it.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

banned bc rapidly changing sigs


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

ban for being a sailor scout


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> ban for being a sailor scout



Banned because chocolate.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Banned because I thought this thread was deleted, but I myst it.



Banned for that pun.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because easter weekend is over


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because easter weekend is over



Banned because goodnight~


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because break is over


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because ugggh......why can't it be longer?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because cheese is good.

Especially colby jack.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because incense & peppermints


----------



## Rasha (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because woah I don't see you in this particular thread a lot ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because i've been busy trying to hunt down a certain collectible and play AS.


----------



## Rasha (Apr 7, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because i've been busy trying to hunt down a certain collectible and play AS.



Banned because AS? alpha sapphire?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because yes the pokemon game


----------



## Artinus (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because too many bells


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because you just banned that person because you were jealous of their bells and that's not a valid reason.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for joining five days after Christmas.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because those bells will probably stick around for yet another while.. sigh


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because you could probably make like 10bil IGB with those bells


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because it's not winter anymore, Snowtyke.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I dunno, it's still cold in some areas of Pennsylvania.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because there's still snow where I am.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because Mother Nature is weird.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I wish I had some snow right now


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because snow isn't all it's cracked up to be. It's nice when it's all white and falls from the sky, but after a couple of days.. it's a bunch of brown/yellow mush.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because he didn't deserve this ; v ;;
Have a lemon:


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because too much wah

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad banned because every villain is lemons


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I live for Spongebob references


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned! Banned! ALL of you banned!






BANNED FROM THE STAND!!


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because videos.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

banned bc 12,000+ posts tf


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> banned bc 12,000+ posts tf



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for your new signature!


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for your new signature!



Banned because thanks! I made it myself. heh.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because we both have an egg


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because we both have an egg



Banned because yup.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I lost the egg hunt...of-course.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 7, 2015)

banned bc betelgeusian


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because I lost the egg hunt...of-course.



Banned because there's always next year!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> banned bc betelgeusian



Banned because I like your signature.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because you don't know the bliss of having a waluigi egg


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> banned because you don't know the bliss of having a waluigi egg



Banned because I'm not into collectibles.


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because... uh... because... I DONT KNOW! _*Jumps out window*_


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Blaise2003 said:


> Banned because... uh... because... I DONT KNOW! _*Jumps out window*_



Banned for jumping out the window.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for using invisible mode


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned for using invisible mode



Banned for not using it.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I do now.


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

such banned. much doge.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because you put an e at the end of dog.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Blaise2003 said:


> such banned. much doge.



Banned because kewl sig


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because there are six users currently viewing this thread


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because you dont know WHAT DOGE IS.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because I do now.



Banned for copying me. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blaise2003 said:


> Banned because you dont know WHAT DOGE IS.



Banned for being one of the few new members who ventures into the basement.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being a banner


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for banning a banner.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for banning a banner for banning a banner as the point of this game is to ban as many banners as you possibly can while being banned yourself.


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for causing a paradox.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because 7.8/10 too much ban


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being a mouse


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Baned because what?


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Blaise2003 said:


> Banned for causing a paradox.



Banned because paradox is my middle name.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

-ignore-


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for causeing a site overload.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because what?


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I can't see the next page.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because -ignore-


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

banned for maing pikkychoo


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because this page broke for a bit.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because Resetti.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because, i know...


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because yup.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because poland


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned because poland



Banned for joining about a year after I did.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because Czechoslovakia


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned because Czechoslovakia



Banned because cheese.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

banned because tags


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> banned because tags



Banned because eggs.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because you updated your signature.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because Prussia


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you updated your signature.



Banned for *noticing*. Like it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



zelorm said:


> Banned because Prussia



Banned because bells.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being misty


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

BANNED BC PANIC! AT THE DISCO OMG FAVES


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for *noticing*. Like it?



Banned because yeah. It's really cool. I like clickable things, too. So, A++, and YOU ARE BANNED FOR IT!


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because Austria


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being InfinityFlames's body hide


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. It's really cool. I like clickable things, too. So, A++, and YOU ARE BANNED FOR IT!



Banned because thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned for being InfinityFlames's body hide



Banned because ninja.


----------



## inkling (Apr 7, 2015)

banned bc go to bed!


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because no one noticed my pattern


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for stealing food


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because you eat scene kids.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for banning bae


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for being bae


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because wat.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

banned for reasons unknown


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

inkling said:


> banned bc go to bed!



Banned because it's 8pm.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because you banned the banner who banned someone who was a banner that was banned for wat and you banned the banner for unknown reasons


And scene


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned because you banned the banner who banned someone who was a banner that was banned for wat and you banned the banner for unknown reasons
> 
> 
> And scene



Banned because *claps*.

Bravo. Good show.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because Johnny Test exists.


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for reasons the universe cannot fully comprehend.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for killing mufasa


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because my name is not a reference to the Lion King. :L


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 7, 2015)

banned bc I said so


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because the groom's bride is a whore.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the groom's bride is a whore.



Banned because oh, my... how scandalous.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because that's from a song


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because that's from a song



Banned because oh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because that's from a song



Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned for not knowing newton's 4th law


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned for not knowing newton's 4th law



Banned for editing your post.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for stating the obvious.



Banned because awesome signature.


----------



## Taka (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned simply for the sake of banishment.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Taka said:


> Banned simply for the sake of banishment.



Banned because Jasper's breaking~

Characters are fun to break.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because I wish I could create characters...but, like....I just can't...I can't focus enough.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I wish I could create characters...but, like....I just can't...I can't focus enough.



Banned because want help?


----------



## zelorm (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because Stalingrad


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned because Stalingrad



Banned because cities.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 7, 2015)

Banned because you give me horrible inspiration to torture your characters with ;w;


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you give me horrible inspiration to torture your characters with ;w;



Banned because you're welcome! *grins*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because want help?



Banned because I'll figure it out. Thank you, though.


----------



## Myst (Apr 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll figure it out. Thank you, though.



Banned because alright~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because this is the only thread I ever see you post in.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because this is the only thread I ever see you post in.



Banned because oh? I post in other threads too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because it's like you live in here.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's like you live in here.



Banned because it's my kingdom basically.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you should get out more often. See the world.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should get out more often. See the world.



Banned because I do on Google Maps. lmfao


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for such a stinky joke.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned for such a stinky joke.



Banned because admit it. It brought a silly grin to your face, right?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Alright, I did let out a slight chuckle.


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Taka said:


> Banned for not banning anyone.



Banned because I'm waiting for Lolipup to post before I post again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaotixRocker said:


> Alright, I did let out a slight chuckle.



Banned because I'm grinning now. :3


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because that's a good idea considering how long Sendo and Jasper have been talking, lol.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Taka said:


> Banned because that's a good idea considering how long Sendo and Jasper have been talking, lol.



Banned because yup. X'D

Btw, who is your favorite shipping in there, if you have any?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

banned because hiya!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because naga chu baga!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

banned because what D:


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I was trying to do Stitch talk


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for having crocodile avatar


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you've been here a while but I don't really remember you


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you're too shiny


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I take that as a compliment


----------



## Jiska (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you made me feel guilty about having to name something so I could ban you because I like shiny stuff.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you stole my cookies, and that damaged me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for being damaged by stolen cookies.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I find your new avi is entertaining


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because thank you. 
You're one of the very few.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

banned because I find it entertaining too x)


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because Wednesday...


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to smother you in happiness <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm going to smother you in happiness <3



Banned because you're so sweet~


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you have no idea how sickly sweet I am D;
Prabha probably does though.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you have no idea how sickly sweet I am D;
> Prabha probably does though.



Banned because oh?


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because *winkwink* ~


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because *winkwink* ~



Banned because 1,997 posts.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you like to save me from embarrassment and for this I thank you. x//x


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you like to save me from embarrassment and for this I thank you. x//x



Banned because you're welcome~


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I can never thank you enough oh god my heart sank. because I can't be like Rize and be all confident with my flirting yo.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I can never thank you enough oh god my heart sank. because I can't be like Rize and be all confident with my flirting yo.



Banned because it's okay. It's nothing too special that you have to thank me a lot for~ hehe


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I'm now breaking your chain


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because I'm now breaking your chain



Banned for breaking our chain.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for allowing our chain to be broken D:


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for allowing our chain to be broken D:



Banned because it wasn't me~

Congrats on 2k posts.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you noticed something I didn't notice at all.

Prabha is too smexy for me but like I'll try to romance that D;


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

banned for both ruling and owning this thread


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> banned for both ruling and owning this thread



Banned because thanks.


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you noticed something I didn't notice at all.
> 
> Prabha is too smexy for me but like I'll try to romance that D;



Banned because I'm so observant.

Good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> banned for ninja'ing me



Banned because lol.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you are literally the most observant person I know~ <3

Thank you! I think I'll try to win her over with roses when we go on our first official date.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you are literally the most observant person I know~ <3
> 
> Thank you! I think I'll try to win her over with roses when we go on our first official date.



Banned because really? :3

Oooh, nice!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because yes! your observation skills need to be banned because they are so good.

You should totally wish me luck because PrabPup is my OTP and Ima work for it! <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because yes! your observation skills need to be banned because they are so good.
> 
> You should totally wish me luck because PrabPup is my OTP and Ima work for it! <3



Banned because thanks! I just hope they don't make me come off as stalkerish. ;3

I'm sure it'll go well~


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you used to seem stalkerish! but then I got used to it so it's okay. <3

I'M HOPING SO, *Blushes* I'm so ready for our date, I want Prabha to be the happiest wife in the world because she deserves nothing less.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you used to seem stalkerish! but then I got used to it so it's okay. <3
> 
> I'M HOPING SO, *Blushes* I'm so ready for our date, I want Prabha to be the happiest wife in the world because she deserves nothing less.



Banned because *phew*.

I'll support you two in any way I can! ^w^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because quoting Lolipup, reveals their secret messages.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because quoting Lolipup, reveals their secret messages.



Banned because I know. I always quote people out of habit in this game.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I've noticed.


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)

banned cause nudity


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because the underwear exists.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you wanted my secret messages to stay forever secret <3


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for saying underwear

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because you wanted my secret messages to stay forever secret <3



Banned because ninja xc


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've noticed.



Banned because good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because you wanted my secret messages to stay forever secret <3



Banned because "A secret is best kept secret." 

_Challenge: Guess the reference._


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I fail.
Also banned because anytime someone mentions secret, my mind automatically goes to either Pretty Little Liars or Coraline.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I fail.
> Also banned because anytime someone mentions secret, my mind automatically goes to either Pretty Little Liars or Coraline.



Banned because I doubt anyone will know the reference.
*cough*Moonlite*cough*


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I have to make food now and your awesomeness is distracting me <3

Hey help me romance Prabha, be my wing girl.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I have to make food now and your awesomeness is distracting me <3
> 
> Hey help me romance Prabha, be my wing girl.



Banned because okay! Go eat! Don't be like me and skip meals.

How do I do that?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 8, 2015)

banned because I've been really lazy...


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I've been really lazy...



Banned because oh.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

^ banned because "oh" is not a valid reason. lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Katattacc said:


> ^ banned because "oh" is not a valid reason. lol



Banned because to me, it is.


----------



## inkling (Apr 8, 2015)

banned for banning


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

inkling said:


> banned for banning



Banned for seeming to not understand this game.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

^ banned because my cat told me to


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Katattacc said:


> ^ banned because my cat told me to



Banned because no, they didn't.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 8, 2015)

^ banned because yes he did, he's just too cool to talk to anyone but me


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Katattacc said:


> ^ banned because yes he did, he's just too cool to talk to anyone but me



Banned because your cat is "cool". Ha. "Cool cat".


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because Alien Ant Farm is awesome!


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Alien Ant Farm



Banned because clickable signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you're damn right.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're damn right.



Banned because *pumps fist in the air* Yeah!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

*Banned because *


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because *



Banned for poking my thumb. I must repay the favor now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned for remembering that.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for remembering that.



Banned because why wouldn't I?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because it was so long ago.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was so long ago.



Banned because it was strange and strange things appeal to me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because you need a shorter memory span.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you need a shorter memory span.



Banned because why?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Banned because I don't know... (idk what to ban for... )


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for banning without reasonable cause.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for banning without reasonable cause.



Banned because I agree.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't know... (idk what to ban for... )



Banned for not knowing what to ban me for.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for agreeing with me.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for agreeing with me.



Banned for not agreeing with yourself. jk


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because logic


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because logic



Banned because cookies.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because chocolate covered peanut butter cookies.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

You're banned because your username isn't a word c:


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> You're banned because your username isn't a word c:



Banned for not understanding how awesome their username is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because you ninja'd me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> You're banned because your username isn't a word c:



Banned because you fail to realize that it is, actually.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you ninja'd me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I ninja'd you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for banning me for the same thing I banned you for.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for banning me for the same thing I banned you for.



Banned because yup! *big toothy grin*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because



Banned because exactly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm the boss.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm the boss.



Banned because damn right, you are!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because *grunts* HELL YEAH!


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *grunts* HELL YEAH!



Banned because *YEAH!*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*Banned because WHOO!*


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because WHOO!*



Banned because you are now the Gif Queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because...but...but...they're not all gifs.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because...but...but...they're not all gifs.



Banned because your avatar/sig are gifs. Just take the title. heh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for being forceful.

I do accept this, though. Thank you


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being forceful.
> 
> I do accept this, though. Thank you



Banned because ^w^.

You're welcome~


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

You are banned due to using strikethrough.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 9, 2015)

You are banned for also using it! <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> You are banned for also using it! <3



Banned for *not* using it.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

*Banned for using 2+ more styles of text modifications*​


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> *Banned for using 2+ more styles of text modifications*​



Banned for yelling.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because I didn't yell

*THIS IS YELLING YOU SILLY LITTLE GAS-MASKED THING!*​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED FOR YELLING IN THE THREAD! USE YOUR INSIDE TYPING VOICE, DAMMIT!*


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because I didn't yell
> 
> *THIS IS YELLING YOU SILLY LITTLE GAS-MASKED THING!*​



Banned because whoa! Anger.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> *BANNED FOR YELLING IN THE THREAD! USE YOUR INSIDE TYPING VOICE, DAMMIT!*



*BANNED BECAUSE I AGREE.*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for agreeing loudly.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE I WILL YELL IF I WANT TO!!!!!*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE THERE IS NO YELLING ALLOWED!*


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE THIS THREAD IS MAKING ME LAUGH NOW.*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE YOU THINK THIS THREAD IS FUNNY!!!!*​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE THIS ISN'T A JOKE! THIS IS REAL LIFE! LIFE IS NO LAUGHING MATTER!*


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE THIS IS SO AWESOME!*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE I AGREE!*​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE EVERYTHING IS BEING YELLED, IN MY HEAD!*


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 9, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE WHY ARE YOU TYPING IN GIANT LETTERS?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE THE SAME REASON YOU ARE!!!!*


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE WE NEED A YELLING GAME NOW!*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE, MYST, MAKE IT HAPPEN!



EDITED BECAUSE I FORGOT THE DAMN COMMAS! UGH!*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE WHY DON'T YOU MAKE ONE?*​


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 9, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE GIANT LETTERS MUST BE ILLEGAL SOMEWHERE IN SOME FAR OFF COUNTRY


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *BANNED BECAUSE, MYST, MAKE IT HAPPEN!
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED BECAUSE I FORGOT THE DAMN COMMAS! UGH!*



*BANNED BECAUSE I THINK I WILL.*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> *BANNED BECAUSE WHY DON'T YOU MAKE ONE?*​



*BANNED BECAUSE IT WASN'T MY IDEA.*


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2015)

_BANNED BECAUSE, WHOA, WHAT'S HAPPENING?!_


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 9, 2015)

A-Ahhh! ;w; BANNED BECAUSE EVERYONE SEEMS TO BE SHOUTING AND I'M SCARED;; PRABHA-SAMA SAVE ME.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> A-Ahhh! ;w; BANNED BECAUSE EVERYONE SEEMS TO BE SHOUTING AND I'M SCARED;; PRABHA-SAMA SAVE ME.



Banned because shouting is fun. :3


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> A-Ahhh! ;w; BANNED BECAUSE EVERYONE SEEMS TO BE SHOUTING AND I'M SCARED;; PRABHA-SAMA SAVE ME.



*BANNED BECAUSE YOU DIDN'T MAKE REALLY BIG FONT*


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED FOR NO REASON*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE I'M WONDERING IF WE'VE DONE THIS ENOUGH FOR NOW.*​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE NOTHING CAN SAVE YOU NOW!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*ALSO BANNED BECAUSE TYPING LIKE THIS FEELS REALLY INTENSE.*


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE I WONDER HOW LONG THIS WILL GO*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE I HAVE NO IDEA.*


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

*BANNED BECAUSE YOU CAN GO BIGGER, BETTER, STRONGER, FASTER!*​


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because I made a new game. Go look.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because it's time to move the shouting party.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's time to move the shouting party.



Banned because agreed.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for agreeing.



Banned because how's the shouting? Having fun?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for sounding like a host at a party.

but yes. yes I am


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for sounding like a host at a party.
> 
> but yes. yes I am



Banned because lol.

Yay!


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for using antiquated online lingo as an excuse for banishment.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Android said:


> Banned for using antiquated online lingo as an excuse for banishment.



Banned because you are a robot.


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for discrimination.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Android said:


> Banned for discrimination.



Banned because robots are cool so you're cool by association.


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because androids get offended when you call them robots.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Android said:


> Banned because androids get offended when you call them robots.


Banned because androids are hypersensitive and need to work on that.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Android said:


> Banned because androids get offended when you call them robots.



Banned because I was not aware of that...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because androids are hypersensitive and need to work on that.



Banned because you're up late, aren't you?

I need to sleep. So bye.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was not aware of that...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because I am, and so do I. 
Also banned because good night.


----------



## Artinus (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because your... avatar.... nope.nope.nope.nope


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

banned because what's wrong with X2k5a7y's avatar?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because what happened to that "rate their collectables" thread?

Also banned for having a nice sig + avatar combo. Looks nice together.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because their signature is too cute in comparison to their avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because my avatar is adorable.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because why do you have a picture of me as your avatar?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for having an animated signature


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because why do you have a picture of me as your avatar?



Banned because I thought it was super sexy, of course


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because it is


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because definitely! xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

banned because how did you even find that ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because I just typed in weird gifs on google images and found it.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned bc you're the gif queen. #slay


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for being a Google User. ninja-ing!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because Bing is horrible.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Bing is horrible.



Banned because agreed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Banned bc you're the gif queen. #slay



Banned for being the second person to call them that. I'm starting a trend.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I put it in my signature xD


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I put it in my signature xD



Banned because ohhh, I see now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ohhh, I see now.



Banned because yes. Yes, you do. The rain is gone. So, you should be able to.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes. Yes, you do. The rain is gone. So, you should be able to.



Banned because what rain?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned for not recognizing the song.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not recognizing the song.



Banned because I'm bad with references.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because shame on you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because, "I can see clearly now. The rain is gone. I can see all obstacles in my way."...that song.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shame on you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also banned because, "I can see clearly now. The rain is gone. I can see all obstacles in my way."...that song.



Banned because ohhh, I think I know it now. From like a cheesy af commerical.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because yes! It's been all over the place.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! It's been all over the place.



Banned because cool. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because so many posts in a little over a year.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because so many posts in a little over a year.



Banned because yup~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

banned because nup


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because nup



Banned because hey~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

banned because hiya!


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hiya!



Banned because what's up?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because I was *banned* in that chat thread we were in >.<
well.. restricted.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because I was *banned* in that chat thread we were in >.<
> well.. restricted.



Banned because how?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how?



Banned bc I said "hahaha" and it wouldn't let me, and then I said "alee" and boom. Restricted. xD
hahaha for 30 mins too!


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc I said "hahaha" and it wouldn't let me, and then I said "alee" and boom. Restricted. xD
> hahaha for 30 mins too!



Banned because Lolipup needs to edit the chat to not do that. It has auto-moderation automatically set.

I thought you left because you didn't want to talk to me. lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

banned because nothing much, what about you c:


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because nothing much, what about you c:



Banned because just anime and working on my books~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

banned because I don't watch anime


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I don't watch anime



Banned because I know you don't. Do you read? :3


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because if the blurb interests me then I'm up for reading c:


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because if the blurb interests me then I'm up for reading c:



Banned because want me to send you a blurb? ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2015)

Banned because your avatar looks like Killzone.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your avatar looks like Killzone.



Banned because I thought you quit?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I thought you quit?



Banned because I decided not to.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I wimped out at your party popper auction.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I decided not to.



Banned because welcome back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Banned because I wimped out at your party popper auction.



Banned because I'm posting to try to make TBT so I can give you a discount.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because I wimped out at your party popper auction.



Banned because I now have enough for another choco cake, just not a choco cake dated 12/21 or later.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because you don't make tbt bells in the basement rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I now have enough for another choco cake, just not a choco cake dated 12/21 or later.



ninja'd but banned I might have a choco cake w/ that timestamp


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because you don't make tbt bells in the basement rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm posting in the AC board.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm posting in the AC board.



Fun fact since you mentioned AC: Banned bc my acnl town tune is unravel. 
(I'm pretty sure you know, but incase you don't.. it's op for tg season 1.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because your avatar looks like Killzone.



Banned for reminding me of what I kept trying to think of couldn't.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc my acnl town tune is unravel.
> (I'm pretty sure you know, but incase you don't.. it's op for tg season 1.)



Banned because of course, I know!
That song is stuck in my head. >w<


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because my town tune is Fancy....


----------



## Prabha (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because it's a good song imo. I actually even liked the band that made the song before I watched tg, so I was extra hyped.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> banned because my town tune is Fancy....



ninja'd and banned bc YOUR TOWN MUST HAVE A LOT OF *AZALEAS*


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because my town tune is Fancy....



Banned because I'd expect nothing less.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Banned because it's a good song imo. I actually even liked the band that made the song before I watched tg, so I was extra hyped.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that sounds awesome!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'd expect nothing less.



banned because... you already know


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned because you don't make tbt bells in the basement rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because i only want october's cake or earlier.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because... you already know



Banned because of course!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because of course!



Banned for saying the g-word in your sig.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for saying the g-word in your sig.



Banned because it's in the name of my book.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's in the name of my book.



Banned because I like to poke fun.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I like to poke fun.



Banned because oh~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for one worded responses.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for one worded responses.



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for having one egg.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having one egg.



Banned for having none.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for *noticing*.



Banned because how could I not?


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how could I not?



Banned because nice phrasing. I like it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for liking my phrasing?


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for liking my phrasing?



Banned because yes, it was quite fitting.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I just noticed the new image in your sig, lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I just noticed the new image in your sig, lol



Banned because really? XD


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because yes.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because yes.



Banned because lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because I'm back ;o


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because new sig and avi!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because yeah! <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because they're great!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because yours are always the best


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because naaaahhhhh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because yahhh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because naaahhhh.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because yahhh



Banned because I like your new profile, but you can tell what I still miss.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because indirect directness.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for not knowing



Banned because you still don't have the purple egg.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I don't have enough TBT to buy one anyways :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't have enough TBT to buy one anyways :c



Banned because I do, but I don't have enough interest to buy one.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because at least you have over 1k TBT again


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because at least you have over 1k TBT again



Banned because I like to keep it that way, but I rather have 100k.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because the Egg Shop still hasn't closed .-.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I reached a milestone.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 10, 2015)

banned bc "i am the gif queen, *****es" is accurate as heck


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> banned bc "i am the gif queen, *****es" is accurate as heck



Banned because agreed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I reached a milestone.



Banned because *fangirls* Oh, my gosh! I'm in your signature!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because you're in X2k5a7y's sig and I'm not !


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're in X2k5a7y's sig and I'm not !



Banned because um... you'll be in my story!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because :O yay!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because XD calm down.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because no sig ?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because mobile doesn't like it, apparently.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because :O yay!



Banned because same~

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD calm down.



Banned because I will... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because good. it was ****ing deleted, anyway. So, **** it, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I fixed it, hopefully good enough.
Triple banned, because you're probably asleep and will know nothing about the situation ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I just woke up and now I have to leave soon -.-


----------



## OmgACNL (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for having an adorable avatar


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for...stuff?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned for not coming up with a reason


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Your banned for changing your avatar and signature!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

banned for noticing!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because kinda hard NOT to notice XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for failing to not notice something so noticeable.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for having a bearded clown in your signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for noting Captain Spaulding.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because where's that damn forth Chaos Emerald?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because "forth"?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because it's over there.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I was quoting ShTH


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know what that is.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because it stands for *Sh*adow *T*he *H*edgehog.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2015)

banned because knuckles would destroy him


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because my English failed me there for a minute.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I'm exhausted


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because you need a 5hr shot.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because those don't work.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you need a 5hr shot.



Banned because I walked through SF all day, that's why I'm tired


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I want my Mohawk back.


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I want my Mohawk back.



Banned because ellabella12345 is in your sig too. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because xD Yeah. Why not?


----------



## Bojack (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I want Doritos


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Jacob said:


> Banned because I want Doritos



Banned because Mohawk > Doritos.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because you have a balloon present in your signature!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you have a balloon present in your signature!



Banned because you are way late.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because nIm


----------



## Bojack (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because you work with Charmy the Bee


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because so what if I do?


----------



## Bojack (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because he was really annoying during Sonic Heroes


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because, he's...6?


----------



## Bojack (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know he was six, and now I'm more accepting of the fact of him being annoying.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Banned for judging children, for being annoying.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for being a lurker.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for being a lurker.



Banned because lurking is the best.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for being a lurker.



Banned for not being a lurker!


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not being a lurker!



Banned because I am one~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because you also type too fast, which throws everything off balance, and I fall.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because honestly I have stuff to do, than...well...stay on here a whole bunch,

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you also type too fast, which throws everything off balance, and I fall.



Banned for not being a fast typer.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you also type too fast, which throws everything off balance, and I fall.



Banned because thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned because honestly I have stuff to do, than...well...stay on here a whole bunch,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because oh, I see~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

*Banned because this is a lurker: 





*


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because broken bolded text.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because this is a lurker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned because broken bolded text.



Banned because hello there.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because I never realized how stupidly ridiculous Lil Wayne's lyrics and flow is in this song.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because hallo

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I never realized how stupidly ridiculous Lil Wayne's lyrics and flow is in this song.



Banned because it's not ninja sunday yet.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because how's it going?~


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because good how are you?


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because good how are you?



Banned because great! Changed up my sig. recently and I really like it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because hallo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it is almost Ninja Saturday...only a couple of more minutes.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is almost Ninja Saturday...only a couple of more minutes.



Banned because not yet for me.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is almost Ninja Saturday...only a couple of more minutes.



Banned because it's already Ninja Saturday for me...

EST baby >:3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because it is for me, officially. You've still got a couple of hours to go, Myst.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is for me, officially. You've still got a couple of hours to go, Myst.



Banned because yup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because you can't transfer music from an iPod onto a computer.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you can't transfer music from an iPod onto a computer.



Banned because that's random.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because yes and inconvenient. You also can't transfer music from a computer to an iPod without deleting all of the songs on it, automatically.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes and inconvenient. You also can't transfer music from a computer to an iPod without deleting all of the songs on it, automatically.



Banned because that's so stupid... I can't believe it won't let you do that. What kind of iPod do you have btw?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because I know. Stupid iTunes, and you drag and drop the ****, like you can with regular mp3/mp4 players. I have an iPod touch 5th gen.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

banned because my iPod touch 4 died ages ago, doesn't turn on...


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because that sad stitch avatar and sig go perfectly with that sentence.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

banned because thanks?


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because agree.

Banned because nanja'd.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because you just took Tom off of the unwanted thing on your sig.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for noticing that


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because I notice everything. >:3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because what else is different then?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because something


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because I forgot. ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because something


Banned because something something.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because I forgot. ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because oooooh you nasty!  lol jk
I don't even know.


----------



## jasa11 (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned coz ur sig is ****ing scary xD


----------



## Pearls (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because Hagrid


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

GoldieJoan said:


> Banned because Hagrid



Banned because Maya Fey.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

banned because hey!


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hey!



Banned because yo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

banned because how has/ is your day (been) ? x)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because I need to make a time for you to come over for a personal egg hunt since you didn't come. =[


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because how has/ is your day (been) ? x)



Banned because I fell asleep. lol


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because good evening.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Banned because I need to make a time for you to come over for a personal egg hunt since you didn't come. =[



Banned because I always see the word "drunk" when I see your username.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned because good evening.



Banned because it's 3:37pm for me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because they removed my signature again, *and* they gave me warning.
So, I extra censored it ^-^


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because they removed my signature again, *and* they gave me warning.
> So, I extra censored it ^-^



Banned because really?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because yes. "Censoring one letter is not appropriate enough." or some stupid bull****.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes. "Censoring one letter is not appropriate enough." or some stupid bull****.



Banned because wow...


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Also banned, because along with that, I "ignored" a mod and put it back up, after they took it down.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Also banned, because along with that, I "ignored" a mod and put it back up, after they took it down.



Banned because really?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really?



Banned because, yes, really. Well, I censored it, after it was removed the first time, because I didn't think about the gif not being censored. A mod then changed all of it, and I got mad and put it back up the way I had it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, yes, really. Well, I censored it, after it was removed the first time, because I didn't think about the gif not being censored. A mod then changed all of it, and I got mad and put it back up the way I had it.



Banned because freakin' funny is better than f**kin' funny. Better way to censor your sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because freakin' funny is better than f**kin' funny. Better way to censor your sig.



Banned because I didn't put the text in the first place.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't put the text in the first place.



Banned because can you find a gif like that without the words?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because can you find a gif like that without the words?



Banned because the gif isn't funny/makes no sense without the words + I can't find one to add words to + I can't change the words that are there. I can only do what I've managed to do to it, and I quite like it. I don't see why it would still be a problem.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the gif isn't funny/makes no sense without the words + I can't find one to add words to + I can't change the words that are there. I can only do what I've managed to do to it, and I quite like it. I don't see why it would still be a problem.



Banned because mods can look past the censor


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because mods can look past the censor



Banned for meaning they can look passed it and be okay or it's still going to be a problem?
If i really wanted to be a ***** I have a couple of 'em that are worse xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for meaning they can look passed it and be okay or it's still going to be a problem?
> If i really wanted to be a ***** I have a couple of 'em that are worse xD



Banned because it could be a problem.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it could be a problem.



Banned because  well, **** it then.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  well, **** it then.



Your banned because you swore.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because we say "poo-poo" here.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Your banned because you swore.



Banned becase ABC.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned because we say "poo-poo" here.



Banned because ninja.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because ha ha...ninja.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because ha ha...ninja.



Banned because yup...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Your banned because you swore.



You*'re* banned for incorrect usage of the word "your"...
You're also banned because you didn't swear.
You're also banned because there are three "swear" words that this site doesn't automatically censor.
You're also banned for just now finding that out.
You're also unbanned for multiple bans.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You*'re* banned for incorrect usage of the word "your"...
> You're also banned because you didn't swear.
> You're also banned because there are three "swear" words that this site doesn't automatically censor.
> You're also banned for just now finding that out.
> You're also unbanned for multiple bans.



Banned for skipping me and for that epic post.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because... IDK...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because you should know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for skipping me and for that epic post.



Banned because thank you ^-^


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because np.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for being polite.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for being a big sweet heart. :3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because the post above you has my favorite peppy as their avatar. :3


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because _good luck~_


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because



Banned for posting a video.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because you can't do that, Star Myst.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 11, 2015)

banned because red streak ;o


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because red streak ;o



Banned because you have a lot of bells. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because you can't do that, Star Myst.



Banned for making a joke. heh.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 11, 2015)

banned bc egg


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because I have no words for your signature...


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because I have no words for your signature...



Banned for having no words. Want some of mine?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because I'll make you eat those words!


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because I'll make you eat those words!



Banned because that sounds exciting.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned for that Sonic Adventure 2 reference.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds exciting.


Banned because ninja.


----------



## Myst (Apr 11, 2015)

Banned because ninjas are fun~


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because ~


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because you are a sleepless dreamer.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you are a sleepless dreamer.



Banned because yes, yes I am.


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you are a sleepless dreamer.



banned bc bruh


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because everyone's getting ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because everyone's getting ninja'd



Banned because invisible text.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

You are banned because what about rainbow text?


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> You are banned because what about rainbow text?



Banned for remembering.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

You are banned because I just found a website and decided to have some fun.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> You are banned because I just found a website and decided to have some fun.



Banned because amazing. Tell me which one.


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> You are banned because I just found a website and decided to have some fun.



banned bc that sounds sort of like an innapropriate website.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> banned bc that sounds sort of like an innapropriate website.



Banned because cute girls *can* die. It's called reality.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I already told ya where it is! Click on the word website in the crimson-y colored posted I made last.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because I already told ya where it is! Click on the word website in the crimson-y colored posted I made last.



Banned because I didn't look. Thanks!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because you are very welcome, Myst!


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you are very welcome, Myst!



Banned because this is awesome.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because, I know right?


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because, I know right?



Banned because no one else must know about this. Let's keep it our secret. :D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I must know! That's one of the greatest things I have seen on this site since ever!


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because you ninja'd me XD


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Banned because Rainbow lettering takes to much time on mobile. XD



Banned because not really.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I know how to read, apparently.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because you can use other colors! :)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you can use other colors! :)



Banned because I know. I just like the rainbow.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you can use other colors! :)



Banned because yup!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I need more cereal.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because you should go to sleep~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because why would I do that?


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why would I do that?



Banned because I said so.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because you're not my boss, man.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're not my boss, man.



Banned
because
I
will
become
your
boss
then.
Watch
me.
XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned
> because
> I
> will
> ...



Banned because whoa! How'd you do that? You're like my boss, now...I don't even...what?


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because whoa! How'd you do that? You're like my boss, now...I don't even...what?



Banned because I have my ways. ;)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because well stop that! I'm not going to bed, and you can't make me!


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well stop that! I'm not going to bed, and you can't make me!



Banned because you can't make me stop~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I can whatever I want, as long as I put my mind to it. My grandmother told me so!


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I can whatever I want, as long as I put my mind to it. My grandmother told me so!



Banned because good luck. That doesn't work on me! Haha.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned bc wth is up with that text
*I want it*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because for being a ninja!


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Banned bc wth is up with that text
> *I want it*



Banned because it's magic and you want it too. So does Lolipup. Hehe.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck. That doesn't work on me! Haha.


Banned because I still haven't gone to bed. So, being my boss doesn't get you very far :D


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because for being a ninja!



Banned because just wait for it...


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for not giving me the pretty font! ;w; I want.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for not giving me the pretty font! ;w; I want.



Banned because if 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because just wait for it...



Banned because wait for what?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because maybe I don't want to wait for it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because if
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*Banned because patience is a virtue.
*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> *Banned because patience is a virtue.
> *



*Banned because I don't even know what I'm supposed to be patient for.
*


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because I don't even know what I'm supposed to be patient for.
> *



Banned because mysteries are fun, are they not? :3


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for trying to make me have patience even though I normally always have it just.. just... NOT WHEN THERE IS PRETTY FONT, I want the rainbow fonts... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for trying to make me have patience even though I normally always have it just.. just... NOT WHEN THERE IS PRETTY FONT, I want the rainbow fonts... ;w;


Banned because I told you how to get it, but you "myst" out :p


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I honestly just painstakingly highlight the text one letter at a time and change it to a different color.

It's tedious...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I told you how to get it, but you "myst" out :p


Banned because rainbow text.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because I honestly just painstakingly highlight the text one letter at a time and change it to a different color.
> 
> It's tedious...
> 
> ...



Banned because there's such an easier way....


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's such an easier way....



Banned because while this is easier, it's still a lot of work. lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because while this is easier, it's still a lot of work. lol



Banned because naaahhhhh. It's really simple and easy


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because naaahhhhh. It's really simple and easy



Banned because I am starting to get a bit lazy on using this... heh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I....I am not, really x3


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I....I am not, really x3



Banned because I should get back to working on my chapter. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Also banned because I am, however, starting to get sleepy, and I must wash the dishes....
Also banned, because I'm really procrastinating.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I should get back to working on my chapter. XD



Banned because doooooo iiiiiitttt! I believe in you! :D


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Also banned because I am, however, starting to get sleepy, and I must wash the dishes....
> Also banned, because I'm really procrastinating.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because good luck! Oh, and thanks. I'm ~800 words in so far and I need to reach at least 1,000 to post it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck! Oh, and thanks. I'm ~800 words in so far and I need to reach at least 1,000 to post it.



Banned because thanks! And good luck to you, too! You'll get it done in no time. Plus, you have two extra hours, than me...not technically, but whatever. Anyway, good luck and good night!


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! And good luck to you, too! You'll get it done in no time. Plus, you have two extra hours, than me...not technically, but whatever. Anyway, good luck and good night!



Banned because have a great night!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because pretty colors and I'm too lazy to use them all *~*


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because me too.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because yay, I found out how :3


----------



## Android (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for learning. This isn't school.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Android said:


> Banned for learning. This isn't school.



Banned because what is your signature?


----------



## Android (Apr 12, 2015)

There is no need to explain myself. BANNED.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Android said:


> There is no need to explain myself. BANNED.



Banned because I see two doors.


----------



## Android (Apr 12, 2015)

They might as well be. BANNED.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Android said:


> They might as well be. BANNED.



Banned for banning in a different way than everyone else.


----------



## Android (Apr 12, 2015)

Why must we all be the same? Society oppresses us much, and we become simple followers. Banned for being part of the system. WAKE UP SHEEPLE.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Android said:


> Why must we all be the same? Society oppresses us much, and we become simple followers. Banned for being part of the system. WAKE UP SHEEPLE.



Banned because it's too late to talk about this stuff...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's too late to talk about this stuff...


Banned because it's always too early to talk about that stuff.


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because your username looks like the ones they give you if the name you want wasnt there.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because it actually looks like those weird letters that you have to type to prove you're not a robot.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because actually it looks like my username 
Also banned because it's *actually *off of a lisence plate in a movie.
Triple banned because what you're talking about is called a captcha.


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because WHY WOULD YOU MAKE AN ACCOUNT NAMED THAT


----------



## Peebers (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because you cannibalistic villager in your town


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> banned because WHY WOULD YOU MAKE AN ACCOUNT NAMED THAT



Banned because WHY *WOULDN'T* I MAKE AN ACCOUNT NAMED THAT?!


----------



## himeki (Apr 12, 2015)

Peebers said:


> banned because you cannibalistic villager in your town



wait
how do i cannibalistic villagers other than wanting to eat merengue?

also banned because this is getting silly


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> wait
> how do i cannibalistic villagers other than wanting to eat merengue?
> 
> also banned because this is getting silly



Banned because it's always been silly.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's always been silly.



Banned because says who?


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because everyone says it


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> Banned because everyone says it



Banned because jingle.


----------



## stitcheslover (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because says who?



banned because you look like your hiding something


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

stitcheslover said:


> banned because you look like your hiding something



Banned because how so?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because Stitches.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because how so?



Banned because how so?


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for not having jingle avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because Jingle Jangle.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because how so?



Banned for copying my question.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for copying the copy


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because copy copy.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because copy copy.



Banned because picture.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because it's a Kirby picture, so it's special.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

banned for copying the copy image


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because it's a Kirby picture, so it's special.



Banned because level 177 on your MK8 card.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hakoe said:


> banned for copying the copy image



Banned for not centering your signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because copy-ception.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

banned for banning


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> banned for banning



Banned for banning when you're supposed to ban and be banned in this banning game of bans.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because man this banning is getting to my head.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because man this banning is getting to my head.



Banned because this banning is getting to your head.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 12, 2015)

banned for saying that the banning is getting to his head


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Hakoe said:


> banned for saying that the banning is getting to his head



Banned because it is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because it is not!


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is not!



Banned because it is~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I forgot why I was going to ban you


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for being shiny
It hurts my eyes...?​


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because thank you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for gratitude


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for gratitude



Banned because more censors on your gif?


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for having too much bells


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> Banned for having too much bells



Banned because it's not enough.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because more censors on your gif?



Ḅ̡̨͎̺̣̬̹̹̬̇̽͆̆͒̉̓̉̏͆ă̧̛͔̞̲̟͖͖̹͇̬̿̑͑̑̎̇̒̚n̛͔̣͚͈͙̦̻̝͈̏̽̃̃̐̀̽͘͜͠ņ̛͔͖̦̦͉̳̠̹̥̂̌͐́͐̓͝͝͝è̢̛̫͕̖̪̪̳̮͓͕̈̈̓̄̒̀̕͝d̡͖̙̠͍͓̗̳̦̦́̆̄͒͌̓̍̕̚̚ ̫͙̖͈̖̟̹̤̞̻̓͊̎̈́̋͒͆̍̕͠b̢̟̳̭͇̻̙͖̙͇̀̂̃̈́̀̄͊̕͘͘ȩ̠̬͎̲̯̥͖̳͓̀͒͌̈́̓̑̓̎̕͠c̨̠̬͕̩̦̻̹͖̳̀̾̃̇̉́̅̂̚͘à̢͇̣͍̱̹̻̱̋͋̏̐͐̔͆̐̕͜ͅų̡͔̟̜̟̻̭̖͇̿̎̎̍̑̑̈́͌̂͝ș̤̣̪͔̜͓̺͉̺̾̂̽̅̌̏̄͘͝͠ȩ̭̼͇̹̰̹͔͉̳͌̐͐̽̿͛́̃͗͘ ̡̡̭̬̩͉̘̱̥̑̍̌͂̋̿̿̿̌͜͝Ị̖͖̝̫̹̘̖̬͔̓̌͑̾̈́̒̑͒̈̕ ̳̻̭̖͕̭̳͎̼̻̊̌̀̽̀͊̈́͗̅͝h̗̟̣͓͍̺̭̜͈̳̑͒̐̇̈̃͂̾̕͠ả̡̨̢̡͔̠̩̹͓̺͊̈́͆̔͑̈́͋̏̚v̨̟̩̳̺̜̥̣̻̼͛͆̅͋͊̈̊̔͋̚ę͉̹͎͙̫̝̝̜̘̿̒͌̐̄̉͋̎͠͝n̡̩͔̬̩͖̜͎̬̫͛̀̇͂̆̐͆̚͝͠'̡̳̯̰̪̙̠̪͍̹̓͐͂͗̈́̔͗̐͠͠t̨̨̮̖̣̣͎̟͐̈́̍̎́͗͆͊͆̕͜ͅ ̘̱͎̬͕̜͓̦͓̍̓̌̅͌̅̾̕̕̚ͅc̦̖͔̯͍͇͈̟̜̯͆͐́̈́̾̈̄̕͝͝ḣ̨͓̣̮̩̱̦̩̙̞̓͋̂̎̿͋̌͠͠a̡̼͔͎̤͕͔̜̰͇͌̃̄̆̅̆͛̾̾̃n̢̡̡̢̼̝̠̟̲̏̀̋̃͗̄̑̇͛͝ͅg͍̣͇̳̬̣̝̯̪̟̾̆͗̽̎̓͑̏͆̽e̡͍̼̲͚̩̼̭͇͐͂̋̓̌͂̂͐͑̿ͅd̡̢̲̻̘͉̫̟̘͓̒̎̋̉̅͒́̍͒͝ ̺͉̻̦͓̦̩͖̭̯̒̊̉̃̀̈́͒̚̚͝í̢̡̗̘̼̞̦̭͇̩͐̌́̌̒̉̀͊̚ẗ̝͖͉̜̻̬̗̮͍͎́́̾̓͐̂͌̿͝͝ ̧̭̠͙̰̻̦͍̟̺͂̏̃̍̌͗͒̏̅̈́ṣ̡͇̮̭̳̻̦̞͙͊͂̈͛̆́͑̋͑͘i̧̝̠̜̖̪̹̤̬̦͐͑̊͋̇́̊͘̕͝ņ̢̡͔͉͔̰̖̲͍̿̓̈́͛͋̄͐͋͠͝ç͉̟͔̱͚͇̤̘̪̂͗͛̑̒͌̌̈́͗͝e͕̣̤̗͓̞̫̟̗͋̾̎́̈̿̌̈́͘͜͝ ̢̗̩͉̣͉̣̺̰̎͋̓͒̊̏́̚̕͜͝ŷ̨̛̟͕̜͈̺͙͓͈͚̄̆̎̀̆̚͠͝e̩̖̭̪̖͓͎͍͉̭̊̔̈́̔̎̿̊̀͌̃s̼͙͔̮̰͕̤̘̳̮͌̽́́̋̑͊̓͛̃t̙̰̲̝͙͕̰͎̭̅̓̅̂̍̾͘͘̚͝ͅȩ̧̤̬̜͎̩̺͕͙̂̈́̈̿̓̏̒͑̕͝ŗ̛̛̻̲͚̤̳͍͔̱͇̂́̽͌͂̊̚̚d̨̥͙͈̫̱̱͇̤̪́̊͌̇͑̎̑̾͂̕a̛̳̟̮̹̳͎͉̜̣̠͆͆̊̀͆̓̊͋̀y̤̘͕̲̤̰̳̲̬̭̐͒̾̐̓̎̍̂͘͠.̧͚̣̞͎̗̯͍͚̣̓͑̑̏̈́̆̈́̒̆͆


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Ḅ̡̨͎̺̣̬̹̹̬̇̽͆̆͒̉̓̉̏͆ă̧̛͔̞̲̟͖͖̹͇̬̿̑͑̑̎̇̒̚n̛͔̣͚͈͙̦̻̝͈̏̽̃̃̐̀̽͘͜͠ņ̛͔͖̦̦͉̳̠̹̥̂̌͐́͐̓͝͝͝è̢̛̫͕̖̪̪̳̮͓͕̈̈̓̄̒̀̕͝d̡͖̙̠͍͓̗̳̦̦́̆̄͒͌̓̍̕̚̚ ̫͙̖͈̖̟̹̤̞̻̓͊̎̈́̋͒͆̍̕͠b̢̟̳̭͇̻̙͖̙͇̀̂̃̈́̀̄͊̕͘͘ȩ̠̬͎̲̯̥͖̳͓̀͒͌̈́̓̑̓̎̕͠c̨̠̬͕̩̦̻̹͖̳̀̾̃̇̉́̅̂̚͘à̢͇̣͍̱̹̻̱̋͋̏̐͐̔͆̐̕͜ͅų̡͔̟̜̟̻̭̖͇̿̎̎̍̑̑̈́͌̂͝ș̤̣̪͔̜͓̺͉̺̾̂̽̅̌̏̄͘͝͠ȩ̭̼͇̹̰̹͔͉̳͌̐͐̽̿͛́̃͗͘ ̡̡̭̬̩͉̘̱̥̑̍̌͂̋̿̿̿̌͜͝Ị̖͖̝̫̹̘̖̬͔̓̌͑̾̈́̒̑͒̈̕ ̳̻̭̖͕̭̳͎̼̻̊̌̀̽̀͊̈́͗̅͝h̗̟̣͓͍̺̭̜͈̳̑͒̐̇̈̃͂̾̕͠ả̡̨̢̡͔̠̩̹͓̺͊̈́͆̔͑̈́͋̏̚v̨̟̩̳̺̜̥̣̻̼͛͆̅͋͊̈̊̔͋̚ę͉̹͎͙̫̝̝̜̘̿̒͌̐̄̉͋̎͠͝n̡̩͔̬̩͖̜͎̬̫͛̀̇͂̆̐͆̚͝͠'̡̳̯̰̪̙̠̪͍̹̓͐͂͗̈́̔͗̐͠͠t̨̨̮̖̣̣͎̟͐̈́̍̎́͗͆͊͆̕͜ͅ ̘̱͎̬͕̜͓̦͓̍̓̌̅͌̅̾̕̕̚ͅc̦̖͔̯͍͇͈̟̜̯͆͐́̈́̾̈̄̕͝͝ḣ̨͓̣̮̩̱̦̩̙̞̓͋̂̎̿͋̌͠͠a̡̼͔͎̤͕͔̜̰͇͌̃̄̆̅̆͛̾̾̃n̢̡̡̢̼̝̠̟̲̏̀̋̃͗̄̑̇͛͝ͅg͍̣͇̳̬̣̝̯̪̟̾̆͗̽̎̓͑̏͆̽e̡͍̼̲͚̩̼̭͇͐͂̋̓̌͂̂͐͑̿ͅd̡̢̲̻̘͉̫̟̘͓̒̎̋̉̅͒́̍͒͝ ̺͉̻̦͓̦̩͖̭̯̒̊̉̃̀̈́͒̚̚͝í̢̡̗̘̼̞̦̭͇̩͐̌́̌̒̉̀͊̚ẗ̝͖͉̜̻̬̗̮͍͎́́̾̓͐̂͌̿͝͝ ̧̭̠͙̰̻̦͍̟̺͂̏̃̍̌͗͒̏̅̈́ṣ̡͇̮̭̳̻̦̞͙͊͂̈͛̆́͑̋͑͘i̧̝̠̜̖̪̹̤̬̦͐͑̊͋̇́̊͘̕͝ņ̢̡͔͉͔̰̖̲͍̿̓̈́͛͋̄͐͋͠͝ç͉̟͔̱͚͇̤̘̪̂͗͛̑̒͌̌̈́͗͝e͕̣̤̗͓̞̫̟̗͋̾̎́̈̿̌̈́͘͜͝ ̢̗̩͉̣͉̣̺̰̎͋̓͒̊̏́̚̕͜͝ŷ̨̛̟͕̜͈̺͙͓͈͚̄̆̎̀̆̚͠͝e̩̖̭̪̖͓͎͍͉̭̊̔̈́̔̎̿̊̀͌̃s̼͙͔̮̰͕̤̘̳̮͌̽́́̋̑͊̓͛̃t̙̰̲̝͙͕̰͎̭̅̓̅̂̍̾͘͘̚͝ͅȩ̧̤̬̜͎̩̺͕͙̂̈́̈̿̓̏̒͑̕͝ŗ̛̛̻̲͚̤̳͍͔̱͇̂́̽͌͂̊̚̚d̨̥͙͈̫̱̱͇̤̪́̊͌̇͑̎̑̾͂̕a̛̳̟̮̹̳͎͉̜̣̠͆͆̊̀͆̓̊͋̀y̤̘͕̲̤̰̳̲̬̭̐͒̾̐̓̎̍̂͘͠.̧͚̣̞͎̗̯͍͚̣̓͑̑̏̈́̆̈́̒̆͆



Banned because oh... it looks like you added a third "*" since I last saw it.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because clowns


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh... it looks like you added a third "*" since I last saw it.



Banned because I did add a third one, but it was yesterday afternoon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NightDelight said:


> banned because clowns



Banned because how dare you!


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because how dare _you_


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I wonder how many people have clicked on my signature so far...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> banned because how dare _you_



Banned because how dare Pooh...that silly old bear.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because I clicked on it and I am intrigued and will prob start reading tomorrow


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I wonder how many people have clicked on my signature so far...



Banned because I have.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have.



Banned because I figured.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NightDelight said:


> banned because I clicked on it and I am intrigued and will prob start reading tomorrow



Banned because cool. I might edit the page a bit more later today.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I figured.



Banned because you better have figured as much.....*or else.*


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because gif change smh


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you better have figured as much.....*or else.*



Banned because your mention of being a fan of clickable pictures pointed it out for me. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



NightDelight said:


> banned because gif change smh



Banned because agreed. The last one was better.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your mention of being a fan of clickable pictures pointed it out for me. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't live to please  I need a new one, now. This is a filler until I find it. Right now, I haven't the time.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

banned since you appear offline, but secretly you are online


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't live to please  I need a new one, now. This is a filler until I find it. Right now, I haven't the time.



Banned because can I find you one? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because....it posted twice...it was being buggy.



Banned because yay! I got one ready and I'll VM it right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because can I find you one?



Banned because....uhhhh....sure? Why not? I'll probably only have it for a few day, as per usual. Go for it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because can I find you one?



Banned because....it posted twice...it was being buggy.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because my page just freezed up and its all your guys faults smh


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because....it posted twice...it was being buggy.



Banned because my post post-merged with my earlier one.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm going outside, into the real world....wish me luck. I hope I can make it back alive...


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

banned since you are going into daylight, shame on you


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm going outside, into the real world....wish me luck. I hope I can make it back alive...



Banned because _good luck!~_


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for using ~


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because the thread broke.


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for inspiring quote in sig


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

NightDelight said:


> Banned for inspiring quote in sig



Banned because thank you! You fixed the thread!


----------



## NightDelight (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for you're welcome B)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for innuendo.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for innuendo.



Banned because where?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

_*whispers*_* in. the. username*.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> _*whispers*_* in. the. username*.



Banned because oh... not really.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because it is...especially, if it was AfternoonDelight


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is...especially, if it was AfternoonDelight



Banned because I'm not seeing it~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because XD It's okay. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD It's okay. Don't worry about it.



Banned because okay then.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay then.



Banned because alright then! Let's go! I'll take you right here, right now! Bring it


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright then! Let's go! I'll take you right here, right now! Bring it



Banned because um... what?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I feel awful
My head hurts and my throat is soar​


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 12, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I feel awful
> My head hurts and my throat is soar​



Banned because feel better! <3


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because those eggs.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm not going to fight you....
Also banned because I am the only one awake right now.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I think I might puke...​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because look at this adorable little ****.


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

banned bc i have a fear of vomit.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm seriously going to puke...​


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because go to the bathroom quickly!

And lay down after that with a bucket or something.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I'm seriously going to puke...​



banned because why?
 you should lay down on your right side and put something cold on your stomach and don't look at my avatar.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because TBT was killing my internet just a bit ago...


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for using rainbow text.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned for using rainbow text.



Banned for not using rainbow text.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned, just cause I'm bored


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because, I posted a picture of my dog...nobody noticed, lol.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm hopping on the color bandwagon


(dog is adorable btw)


----------



## zelorm (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned due to nobility


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned bc i hopped off the bandwagon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE OOOOOOWHOOOOAAAAWHOOOAAAAA JAMIE'S CRYIN'!


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because this is the rainbow colored version. Watch as it slowly goes from the color red to the color purple~


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because it seems more indigo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because this is not. Watch it go from green, slowly to pewter blue.


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I hopped on the bandwagon... again.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm banned from using the coloured font~ ;w;


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm banned from using the coloured font~ ;w;



Banned for being banned from using the colored font.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for banning them from using the colored font.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for banning them from using the colored font.



Banned because it wasn't me! I swear!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because it totally was. You should be....*ashamed*


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm clearly interrupting something.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it totally was. You should be....*ashamed*



Banned because Lolipup told me it was Prabha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because I'm clearly interrupting something.



Banned because niice. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because I got called in to work 2 hours earlier today as well


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I got called in to work 2 hours earlier today as well



Banned for hating Frozen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Lolipup told me it was Prabha!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because IT. WAS. YOU!


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I am feeling lazy af right now


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for hating Frozen.



Banned because a little girl was walking around Wal-Mart playing "Let it Go" over and over and over and over again.
It was the single most frustrating moment, I had experienced all day.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because i want to sleep


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because IT. WAS. YOU!



Banned for falsely accusing me. Maybe it was you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

banned for not banning above posters ;o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because a little girl was walking around Wal-Mart playing "Let it Go" over and over and over and over again.
> It was the single most frustrating moment, I had experienced all day.



Banned because I rather play with ellabella than with you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I rather play with ellabella than with you.



Banned for being rude.
Also banned because k. I wasn't "playing" with you, anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for falsely accusing me. Maybe it was you.



Banned because maybe....maybe it was me! >: D


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned for not banning above posters ;o



Banned because I'm lazy~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because k. :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because ninja


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because k. :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> banned because ninja



Banned because hey~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because k. :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> banned because ninja



Banned because what did you think of my post? You're still a great friend.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

banned  because hiyaaa


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because apparently people think it was you that banned me from using the coloured font when it's not. D;

Edit, BANNED FOR NINJA owo


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because what did you think of my post? You're still a great friend.



banned because you're so sweet C:


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because apparently people think it was you that banned me from using the coloured font when it's not. D;
> 
> Edit, BANNED FOR NINJA owo



Banned because yeah... ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're so sweet C:



Banned because you're sweet too~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because x2 whatever her name is posts way too fast and too much.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because x2 whatever her name is posts way too fast and too much.



Banned because why don't you like them?~ They're nice. ^-^


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned for being a false criminal! ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because x2 whatever her name is posts way too fast and too much.



Banned because you haven't even been a member as long as I have, and you have more than twice as many posts as I do.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for being a false criminal! ;w;



Banned because should I become a real one then?~ Totally joking.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 12, 2015)

banned because i don't wanna workkkkk


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i don't wanna workkkkk



Banned because _good luck!~_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because a 65 year old woman is pregnant with quadruplets.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned bc who the daddy?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because xD I don't know. Plus, she already has 13 kids.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD I don't know. Plus, she already has 13 kids.



Banned because oh, my...


----------



## InfinityFlames (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because I just can't take your awesomeness


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because I just can't take your awesomeness



Banned because thanks! >////<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

InfinityFlames said:


> Banned because I just can't take your awesomeness



Banned because I concur.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I concur.



Banned for concurring! You're so nice~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for concurring! You're so nice~



Banned because blah. Let's not get sappy, now. We're not maple trees.


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because blah. Let's not get sappy, now. We're not maple trees.



Banned because alright~


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because hello~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because unless you are a maple tree. I don't want to shame you for being who you are 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because hello~



Banned because hello, person who ninja'd me and, in turn, made my post seem very odd...how are you? ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because unless you are a maple tree. I don't want to shame you for being who you are
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm good, even though I'm dreading school tomorrow...you?


----------



## Myst (Apr 12, 2015)

Banned because um... because.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 12, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I'm good, even though I'm dreading school tomorrow...you?



Banned because I'm great. My friend finally arrived, and she brought some awesome stuff


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because i work everyday this week ;o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i work everyday this week ;o



Banned because your username has a "bell" in it. You only have one bell in your username, but you have over 6,200 bells total.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for being so observant.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned because *sarcasm*.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because you're always above me in these type of threads wtf :c


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned because good night.


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned because *yawn*.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because you should go to sleep


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because don't judge


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned because it's only 8:33pm...


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because its 11:34 pm now....


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because its 11:34 pm now....



Banned because different timezones.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because thanks for the geography lesson columbus


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because thanks for the geography lesson columbus



Banned because you're welcome!


----------



## Peebers (Apr 13, 2015)

banned because has a really cool username


----------



## Myst (Apr 13, 2015)

Peebers said:


> banned because has a really cool username



Banned because thanks.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because you're welcome!! ;w;


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

Peebers said:


> banned because you're welcome!! ;w;



Banned for epic signature. ;3


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for being offline!


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for being offline!



Banned for being online.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for being offline


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because Stitch is cute.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because always will be forever <3 and lilo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because knitting needles


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because why can't you sew instead? Knitting is hard.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because sewing is difficult at times D;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because tom nook plushie


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because soy sauce


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

banned becausze pokemon y tshirt


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for telling me i lost the game!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for losing the game


----------



## Peebers (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for joining today!!!!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because dat avatar... 0-0


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 14, 2015)

banned because dat username


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because I am winner.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned Because you are weiner I am winner


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for being banned


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for being an echo.


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for excessive gif use


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because having a gif is a gift.


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because my tooth hurts :,c


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because yank it out.


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because you are in sensitive to people in paiiiiiin


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 14, 2015)

banned for the random space that shouldn't be in between in and sensitive. its all one word :3


----------



## himeki (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because you are _obviously_ the leader of the party that won't let preschoolers start school until their grammar is perefct c:<


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for false titles!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because I misread "titles"


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I misread "titles"



Banned because how is that possible...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Banned because you are _obviously_ the leader of the party that won't let preschoolers start school until their grammar is perefct c:<



Banned because *perfect. heh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because anything is possible, if you just believe.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because why?
> you should lay down on your right side and put something cold on your stomach and don't look at my avatar.



Banned because I wanted to puke even more because of your avatar


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I wanted to puke even more because of your avatar



Banned because I can read your text now...


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can read your text now...



Banned because no duh.
(Sorry I'm in a bad mood, I still don't feel well)


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because no duh.
> (Sorry I'm in a bad mood, I still don't feel well)



Banned because it surprises me. No need to be sassy about it.
(Oh.)


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because now I feel bad for saying that


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because now I feel bad for saying that



Banned because you shouldn't feel bad. You did nothing wrong.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because 
Now if you excuse me I will be leaning over my garbage can


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I wanted to puke even more because of your avatar



Banned because I told you not to look at it.
Also banned for going so far back to find that.


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I told you not to look at it.
> Also banned for going so far back to find that.



Banned because yo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because
> Now if you excuse me I will be leaning over my garbage can



Banned because oh...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yo.



Banned because yo-yo.


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yo-yo.



Banned because yo-yo-yo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yo-yo-yo.



Banned because yo that's my yo-yo, yo!


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yo that's my yo-yo, yo!



Banned because yo yo yo yo!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because yo dude, that's my yoyo, yo! Yo, it's not for yo!


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> Banned because yo dude, that's my yoyo, yo! Yo, it's not for yo!



Banned because yo, it's my yo yo, yo. Yo yo yo yo yo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> Banned because yo dude, that's my yoyo, yo! Yo, it's not for yo!



Yo, bruh! Get yo hands off my yo-yo, yo! Yo! That ain't yo yo-yo!
Yo! Yo banned, too! For that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because my post...it disappeared.....yo.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because yo all love yoyos waaaaay too much...


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned because you all love yoyos waaaaay too much...



Banned because exactly. Nothing too wrong with that, right?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because yo! yo don't know the joy of a yo-yo, yo.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 14, 2015)

Correction* you all still love yoyos way too much


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


>



Banned because ""


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because O_O


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because my stomach hurts *so* bad.


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because my stomach hurts *so* bad.



Banned because I read "stomach" as "signature". *facepalm*


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because *crys*


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned for spelling 'cries' wrong (sorry it bugs me xD)


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for spelling 'cries' wrong (sorry it bugs me xD)



Banned because same.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because *cr*ies**


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because *cr*ies**



Banned because thank you.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm seriously crying though...


----------



## Karminny (Apr 14, 2015)

banned bc bBY WHYY


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

Because I am.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm crying too. ;w;


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm crying too. ;w;



Banned because don't cry! *hugs*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I read "stomach" as "signature". *facepalm*



Banned for judging me earlier when I misread "titles", then!


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for judging me earlier when I misread "titles", then!



Banned because ha...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because har. Could someone explain to me what exactly sticky keys is?


----------



## Myst (Apr 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because har. Could someone explain to me what exactly sticky keys is?



Banned because I think it's when you hit the same key a lot of times in a row then your whole keyboard locks up?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 14, 2015)

Banned because, oh wow. That sounds...scary. How do get rid of it, if it becomes enabled?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because you just press enter to close it pretty sure, it makes weird sounds  haven't done it in a while, use to do it in class to annoy x)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because thank you. Lol. I should try it sometime.


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you. Lol. I should try it sometime.



Banned because _good luck_.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because _good luck_.



Banned for always wishing me luck.


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for always wishing me luck.



Banned for failing to realize that it's one of my catchphrases.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because everything is your catchphrase.


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because everything is your catchphrase.



Banned because not really. ^.^


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because they used this= ^.^


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for banning other people for using my favorite emote!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because emoji


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for banning other people for using my favorite emote!



Banned because I remembered you when I first joined TBT.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because i joined before you :O


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i joined before you :O



Banned because I did see my chibi before I seen yours (as I can remember).

And I miss sparklestar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because I'm confused


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because apple are my towns fruit!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because I ninja'd you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm confused



Banned because I never noticed your chibi until October. My blog banner was made in September.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because how did we start talking I wonder :O


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because pink cushions


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because how did we start talking I wonder :O



Banned because that's hard to remember, but I remembered that you VMed me before I noticed your chibi.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for ignoring my post


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned for ignoring my post



Banned because I only wanted to talk to ellabella.


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned for reasons



Banned for deleting your town in September.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm exhausted ;o;


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for deleting your town in September.



But I have two new great towns!

^^Person above me is banned for being on top!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> But I have two new great towns!
> 
> ^^Person above me is banned for being on top!



Banned for not rating how scary my memory is.


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because you have scary memory lol


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because repeat


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I don't like the letter V


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned because I don't like the letter V



Banned because that's insulting, my real name starts with V ;0;





don't worry I'm not _that_ butthurt lol


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because that's insulting, my real name starts with V ;0;
> 
> 
> don't worry I'm not _that_ butthurt lol



lol banned because what's your real name?!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> lol banned because what's your real name?!



Banned because that's kind of personal D;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because that's kind of personal D;



Banned because I don't need to know.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because animal crosisngo


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because pirates


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because pirates



Banned because this is your first post?

Sorry if I sounded weird, but welcome to TBT.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't need to know.



Banned because I wasn't going to say it anyways.


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned weil mir ist langweilig


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because this is your first post?
> 
> Sorry if I sounded weird, but welcome to TBT.



banned because, thanks, I don't entirely know what to do here lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because, thanks, I don't entirely know what to do here lol



Banned because hello!


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 15, 2015)

remiaphasia said:


> Banned weil mir ist langweilig



banned denn so bin ich


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because, thanks, I don't entirely know what to do here lol



There are several things you can do. The introduction board is a nice start.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hello!



banned because Hi!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> There are several things you can do. The introduction board is a nice start.



banned because ok thanks


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because Hi!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how'd you find TBT?


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how'd you find TBT?



banned because, I was looking up animal crossing pages and found this one. couldn't figure out how to post a profile pic for a while lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because, I was looking up animal crossing pages and found this one. couldn't figure out how to post a profile pic for a while lol



Banned because oh, cool! Well, welcome!

You can hit me up if you have questions.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because i didn't get to greet the new member!! ; -  ;


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

Peebers said:


> banned because i didn't get to greet the new member!! ; -  ;



Banned because there's always next time!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because true


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because it's possible


----------



## Heyden (Apr 15, 2015)

You're banned for having Wart JR in your town


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

You're banned for banning someone on your own opinion (even if I dislike him too).


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for disliking Wart Jr. You probably don't like Croque, either! SO, you're banned for that, as well.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for just assuming they don't like Croque!


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because they have a twitter


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because those collectibles are easy to get.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because yea but so expensive!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Peebers said:


> banned because yea but so expensive!!



Banned because my collectibles don't look easy to get (birthstones are, but not the others).


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because cheese covered white feathers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because cheese covered white feathers



Banned because I don't see one yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because we need those in shop


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because are you still looking for the white feather?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because ayy purple egg c;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because you got yours gifted! :O


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because yup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because how dare you.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned cus she dared.


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus she dared.



Banned because cute avatar~


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

banned cus thanks


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus thanks



Banned because np. ^.^


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned cause I havent visited this thread in a while


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned cause I havent visited this thread in a while



Banned because yo.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because my stomach *still* hurts.


----------



## Myst (Apr 15, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because my stomach *still* hurts.



Banned because are you hungry, maybe?


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for saying boys are disgusting while having two of them in your avatar and sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for ninja


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because are you hungry, maybe?



I just ate.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned becos I can't read the martian runes in your user title and sig


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 15, 2015)

banned for thinking that they're martian runes! It's Japanese writing.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because it was a joke


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because they say gay pride.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because you ninja'd me earlier


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I believe you've ninja'd me before. So, you're getting banned for that, now.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because that dog is rude


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because that's why the user likes being alone.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because that dog is rude



Banned because that human is rude for staring so harshly.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because your username looks like an algebraic equation


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for repeating that which has been said numerous amounts of times.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 15, 2015)

banned bc same


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for not having an umbrella.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because if I were that dog I would moll that dudes face


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because...violence.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because Choosey moms choose gifs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because unnecessary 'e'.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I just now got the joke.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for just now getting the joke


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't even alive yet, when the commercial came out. So, I don't even know how I got the joke.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I still see that commercial with that slogan


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because oh...I don't really watch tv...


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I don't either, but I heard it the other day.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for hearing it.


----------



## tumut (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned becos I'm running out of reasons to ban


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I am, too, which is why you were previously banned for hearing.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

You two are both banned for banning each other too much


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

You are banned for having cute artwork in your sig!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

Aw ;u; You are banned for being too nice! And for having that dog gif. I always laugh at it


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because your avatar looks like Sonic, but not really


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

You're banned because Stitch is sad and you're not cheering him up


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I always think of Sonic the fast food place, instead of the hedgehog.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I don't know sonic the fast food place


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

You're banned for banning yourself


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I don't know sonic the fast food place



Banned because 
You don't know Sonic?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> You're banned for banning yourself



Banned for banning the banned as of banning oneself from banning.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

I ban myself for banning someone else for banning themselves when they didn't ban themselves


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

You're so banned for that!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because so confusing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I think Sonic is only in America...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

I ban X2k5a7Y for having a username with no words in it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I ban X2k5a7Y for having a username with no words in it



Banned for not seeing the word.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because I can't see it either


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for not showing me where the word is because I'm not smart enough to figure it out


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because I want to know now too.. ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because neither of you see the word that is clearly there.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because lier


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

X2k5a7Y banned because they are a 







(lol not really but seriously what's the word)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because spongebob is amazing :')


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I agree with you about Spongebob


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because you have tbt artist potential


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

You're banned because your cute potatoes made me happy  I'm banned for wanting to help them take over the world


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for still not seeing the word, but unbanned for thinking spongebob is awesome, because it is.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

You're banned for still not telling me so I will try to figure out myself

X2k5a7Y

Ex-two-kay-five-A-seven-why

Extuke fivasevenwhy

Nah

X2000AAAAAYYYYYYY

I think I figured it out


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 15, 2015)

banned for blaming dyslexia... so rude


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

Banning myself because I am lying


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 15, 2015)

banned because false prophet


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

You're banned for referencing Twitch Plays Pokemon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because you still can't figure it out.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

You're banned for banning me because I can't figure it out

lol I give up


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for being a quitter.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned for being a meanie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

banned for being the fifth person to tell me I'm nice, then call me a "meanie".


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because you are still nice and a meanie at the same time OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because I can accept that. I'm complicated.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because the word complicated reminded me of that Avril Lavigne song


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because "Avril Lavigne" made me think of that horrible Hello Kitty song she did.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 15, 2015)

Banned because you informed me about this. D8 I am now very tempted to look this up and regret everything


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because you should, and you will regret it, but you need to know.


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should, and you will regret it, but you need to know.



Banned because I know your secrets.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know your secrets.



Banned because O_O What secrets?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because professional lurker.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

I REGRET IT

you're banned for making me watch that and I ban myself for only lasting 17 seconds into the video


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I've watched it so many times to marvel at the horribleness, that I've grown to kind of like its stupidity.


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because O_O What secrets?



Banned because what do you think?~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Banned because professional lurker.



*banned because*


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for using gifs to convey feelings


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you think?~



Banned because that's not my secret! 

Though, it is awesome...I like Cheshire cat.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because Sonic Plush


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's not my secret!
> 
> Though, it is awesome...I like Cheshire cat.



Banned because I know. I added that gif for "creepiness".


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for using gifs to convey feelings



Banned because it's the greatest gif to ever exist, along with a pretty damn great movie!  
I'm so excited that I even remembered it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I know. I added that gif for "creepiness".



Banned because you added an irrelevant question with it, though...


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you added an irrelevant question with it, though...



Banned because I can do what I want.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm banning myself for wanting to send a friend request to X2k5a7y

(Thanks for cheering me up, by the way ^^ I've been having a rough week and it's really fun to play this game)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can do what I want.



Banned because calm down. I didn't say you couldn't, man....put the knife down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> I'm banning myself for wanting to send a friend request to X2k5a7y
> 
> (Thanks for cheering me up, by the way ^^ I've been having a rough week and it's really fun to play this game)



Banned because how dare you! Nobody sends friend requests to X2k5a7y! 
Kidding, of course.


(Thank you for playing, by the way. My days been off, and nobody was playing, 'til you came along. Also, no prob, Bob.)


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because calm down. I didn't say you couldn't, man....put the knife down.



Banned because it's an *axe. heh.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for saying 'axe'


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's an *axe. heh.



BANNED BECAUSE, YOU MEAN LIKE THIS?!








- - - Post Merge - - -



Moonlight- said:


> Banned for saying 'axe'



banned for saying it again! Ugh. Get out. Nobody likes axe sayers.
Now, I have to get out, too!
I hope you're happy.
You're triple banned.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how dare you! Nobody sends friend requests to X2k5a7y!
> Kidding, of course.
> 
> 
> (Thank you for playing, by the way. My days been off, and nobody was playing, 'til you came along. Also, no prob, Bob.)



You're banned for being too nice again

I hope you have a better day tomorrow


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE, YOU MEAN LIKE THIS?!



Banned because exactly! Except mine would be silver or gold~
You should visit my ACNL dream town. There are axes everywhere!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> You're banned for being too nice again
> 
> I hope you have a better day tomorrow



Banned because there's no such thing as too nice!
Also banned because thank you.
Banned once again, because I hope you have an awesome day tomorrow, as well.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because there is something wrong with the Villager's eyes

They look like they were drawn in MS Paint


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because exactly! Except mine would be silver or gold~
> You should visit my ACNL dream town. There are axes everywhere!



You, on the other hand, are banned for disowning the the regular axe! You built your life on that axe! That axe is the reason.

edit:Banned because......I cannot.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

You're banned for making me happy 

How dare you be a nice person on the internet


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You, on the other hand, are banned for disowning the the regular axe! You built your life on that axe! That axe is the reason.



Banned because I got an upgrade. *shrug*

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> You're banned for making me happy
> 
> How dare you be a nice person on the internet



Banned because nice people are secretly evil.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> You're banned for making me happy
> 
> How dare you be a nice person on the internet



Banned for being made happy! How dare you convey your happiness! Put that away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I got an upgrade. *shrug*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you must be the most evil one of all.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banning both of you for making me quote Spongebob again

*Every 
Villain 
Is 
Lemons*

(Otherwise known as EVIL)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning both of you for making me quote Spongebob again
> 
> *Every
> Villain
> ...



Banned because *slowly wakes up from a nap disgruntledly yelling* Evil? EVVVIIILLLLL! EEEEVVVIIIILLLL! EVIL! EVIL! EVIL! EEEEVVVVIIIILLLLL!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

LOL you're banned because I read that in Mermaid Man's voice


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> LOL you're banned because I read that in Mermaid Man's voice



Banned because I typed it/read it in my head in Mermaid Man's voice.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because you didn't mention Barnacle Boy and how he's 68 years old and wants a krabby patty that's too big for him to finish


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because hey. it's been a while since I've watched Spongebob...cut me some slack


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because you stopped watching Spongebob at a good time and didn't see the trainwreck it is now 

The new seasons are so bad ;3;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I've heard that I missed out on having to watch it crumble. Sucks, it was a really good show, when i was a kid.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I watched it often as a kid too. OuO If you're curious about it, you should see it (bring eye bleach though)

Good news is that the creator of Spongebob is coming back for the new season. He needs to save it from the depths of hell now


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because is it sad that I didn't watch SpongeBob a lot when I was younger? I mean liked the show when I did see it the few times I did...


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for having a nice signature


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banning myself because I have to go to bed 

It's been fun playing/talking to you! Have a goodnight

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, nevermind



Vizionari said:


> Banned because is it sad that I didn't watch SpongeBob a lot when I was younger? I mean liked the show when I did see it the few times I did...



You're banned because you didn't see a lot of Spongebob. How many episodes did you watch?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning myself because I have to go to bed
> 
> It's been fun playing/talking to you! Have a goodnight
> 
> ...


Banned because not goodnight, then?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because of no goodnights

I don't need sleep. Sleep is for the weak


----------



## The Doov (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because he thinks sleep is weak.


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because yo.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because you said he when I am a girl


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you must be the most evil one of all.



Banned because exactly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you said he when I am a girl



Banned because I didn't...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because exactly!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because the one you yo'd did.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I was banning the other guy

Sorry about that!


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I was banning the other guy
> 
> Sorry about that!



Banned because no worries, ninja's happen.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because you are nice ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

You and X2k5a7y get today's nice person award


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because sleep is for the weak, and I'm the weakest one of all. With that I bid thee adieu and good night.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for having to sleep. Have a goodnight!

I'll get going too because I should have gone to bed by now


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you are nice ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You and X2k5a7y get today's nice person award



Banned because thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sleep is for the weak, and I'm the weakest one of all. With that I bid thee adieu and good night.



Banned because I'll see you in _your nightmares_!~


----------



## Zane (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned cos i know youre gonna ban me so i'm banning you first!!!1


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

Zane said:


> Banned cos i know youre gonna ban me so i'm banning you first!!!1



Banned because nice logic.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sleep is for the weak, and I'm the weakest one of all. With that I bid thee adieu and good night.



Banned because, yeah, youre pretty weak.


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because, yeah, youre pretty weak.



Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for banning someone else.



banned for banning me for banning someone else


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned for banning me for banning someone else



Banned for banning me for banning you for banning someone else when you were supposed to ban me during your turn in the banning game of bans.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you for banning someone else when you were supposed to ban me during your turn in the banning game of bans.


banned for, yeah sorry lol.


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned for, yeah sorry lol.



Banned for apologizing when there was clearly no need to.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for apologizing when there was clearly no need to.


banned for not accepting unessesary apology


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned for not accepting unessesary apology



Banned because unnecessary apologies are... wait for it... _unnecessary_.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because unnecessary apologies are... wait for it... _unnecessary_.



banned because, lol you win.


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because, lol you win.



Banned because thank you.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because you didn't feed me an egg :-(


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for having poodles in your signature.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

banned for joining this year


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

banned for having a username I'll never be able to remember


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for joining 4 days before I did.


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because u r l8


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

banned for joining this month


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I sounded like an idiot trying to sound out your username


----------



## Prabha (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because your username is a tongue twister if you say it 5 times fast.


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for joining on December 31st


----------



## Peebers (Apr 16, 2015)

banned for having the name of my crush in their username


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because im on a laptop


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I want a cat.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because i hate rl cats


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because shame on you.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

banned for not liking cheeese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because it's grosss, by itself especially.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 16, 2015)

banned bc some cheese is really good by itself
for example
mozzarella sticks


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because umbreon


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 16, 2015)

bNNED BECause jingel


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because you lost the game.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because amelia in your signature


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because Jingle!


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because 
I'm so fancy


Spoiler



You already know
I'm in the fast lane
From LA to Tokyo
I'm so fancy
Can't you taste this gold
Remember my name, 'bout to blow

I said baby, I do this, I thought that, you knew this
Can't stand no haters and honest, the truth is
And my flow ********, they speak it, depart it
Swagger on super, I can't shop at no department
Better get my money on time, if they not money, decline!
And swear I meant that there so much that they give that line a rewind
So get my money on time, if they not money, decline
I just can't worry 'bout no haters, gotta stay on my grind
Now tell me, who that, who that? That do that, do that?
Put that paper over all, I thought you knew that, knew that
I be that I-G-G-Y, put my name in bold
I been working, I'm up in here with some change to throw

I'm so fancy
You already know
I'm in the fast lane
From LA to Tokyo
I'm so fancy
Can't you taste this gold
Remember my name, 'bout to blow

Trash the hotel
Let's get drunk on the mini bar
Make the phone call
Feels so good getting what I want
Keep on turning it up
Chandelier swinging, we don't give a ****
Film star, yeah I'm deluxe
Classic, expensive, you don't get to touch

Still stunting, how you love that
Got the whole world asking how I does that
Hot girl, hands off, don't touch that
Look at that I bet you wishing you could clutch that
Just the way you like it, huh?
You're so good, he's just wishing he could bite it, huh?
Never turn down money, slayin' these hoes
Gold trigger on the gun like

I'm so fancy
You already know
I'm in the fast lane
From LA to Tokyo
I'm so fancy
Can't you taste this gold
Remember my name, 'bout to blow

Who that? Who that? I-G-G-Y
That do that, do that? I-G-G-Y
Who that? Who that? I-G-G-Y
(Blow)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because TL;DR


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for being sorry in advance.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for _that thing you did...._


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

banned for misleading icon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for falling asleep in France.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned for not capitalizing the 'F' in "France".


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

banned for only having one attractive collectible


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because it's the only collectible.


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for that bootylickous trademark symbol you got there.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because thank you! ^-^
I worked really hard on that.


----------



## starlark (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I now expect to see a bunch of Professional Lurker-related products popping up in my local grocery story now.


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned becos..what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I don't really understand the point in collectibles.


----------



## tumut (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned becos me either, I like em though


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I've decided to buy a few, because why not? What else am I gonna do with the bells.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because you're copying me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I am not!


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I got animated avatar!
Also my stomach *still* hurts!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because maybe you need to see a doctor.
Also banned because congrats.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because well..hmm "PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER MAN!" *Dog slaps face*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because I just hit what would be considered the jackpot of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I just hit what would be considered the jackpot of Animal Crossing.



Banned because really?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned because Idk. Maybe. Rosie, Erik and Goldie as starters....I'm more excited about having Croque, than any of 'em


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Idk. Maybe. Rosie, Erik and Goldie as starters....I'm more excited about having Croque, than any of 'em



Banned because cool~


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because cool~


Banned because hi


----------



## Myst (Apr 16, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because hi



Banned because hello.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because hey


----------



## Prabha (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for banning someone for a greeting but then greeting them yourself.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 16, 2015)

banned because peach ;o


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because peach ;o



Banned because how's it going?~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned for asking how someone is doing. It's against the law.


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for asking how someone is doing. It's against the law.



Banned for making up a law.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned because* I am the law.*


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because* I am the law.*



Banned for being conceded


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned for being conceded



Banned because *conceited.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *conceited.


Banned because at least I tried lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because at least I tried lol



Banned because a valiant effort, it was indeed!


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because a valiant effort, it was indeed!


banned because, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because, thank you, thank you.



Banned because want a small feature in my book?~


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because want a small feature in my book?~


banned because sure.


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because sure.



Banned because what name should I use? I need a name so that's why I asked. heh.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what name should I use? I need a name so that's why I asked. heh.



banned because, well, I would say pirate but that don't sound too well for a book lol. Jane.


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because, well, I would say pirate but that don't sound too well for a book lol. Jane.



Banned because you're a bit too late, already filled the spot I needed to fill~ Sorry.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

banned because hiya


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hiya



Banned because what's up?~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

banned because finished work, just relaxing :') saturday tomorrow


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because finished work, just relaxing :') saturday tomorrow



Banned because that's always good!~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 17, 2015)

banned because how are you?


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because how are you?



Banned because great. Working more on my novel right now. ^w^


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because great. Working more on my novel right now. ^w^



banned because... you filled it before asking me? lol oh well.


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because... you filled it before asking me? lol oh well.



Banned because I filled it while waiting for a response. You were a bit slow there.

Curious about the book though?


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I filled it while waiting for a response. You were a bit slow there.
> 
> Curious about the book though?



banned because, its cool lol. but yeah, whats it about?


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because, its cool lol. but yeah, whats it about?



Banned because I'll let you know if I need a name later on~ It's linked in my signature and it's about clones existing and how they're treated. Warning: Gore.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'll let you know if I need a name later on~ It's linked in my signature and it's about clones existing and how they're treated. Warning: Gore.



banned because alright, and I like gory stuff lol


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because alright, and I like gory stuff lol



Banned because oh, cool! I like gore as well but I'm a bit amateur at writing it~


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool! I like gore as well but I'm a bit amateur at writing it~



banned because, yea, I used to be good at writing but my mind makes me lose interest in things way too fast so I never finished anything


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> banned because, yea, I used to be good at writing but my mind makes me lose interest in things way too fast so I never finished anything



Banned because really? Have you ever tried to get into it recently?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned because banned


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Banned because banned



Banned because that's a bit anticlimactic of you.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned because joined Feb. 21, 2014


----------



## Myst (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Banned because joined Feb. 21, 2014



Banned for joining an exact month after me.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for joining an exact month after me.



banned because yeah, but too many mistakes, plus lost interest


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned for joining a few days ago.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 17, 2015)

banned for having all your bells in the abd


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned for having 2 easter eggs


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned for having the Yoshi Egg I couldn't afford


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned for having Togepi Egg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

Banned for going so long without being banned.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for banning me for going so long without being banned.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for bombarding the basement XD
Wow.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 18, 2015)

BANNED 4 TRU AS HECK QUOTE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because i agree


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because Feta Cheese


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because too much green.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because joined the same month I did.


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because shaymin


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned becuase Jingles is for christmas


----------



## Hakoe (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because waluigi easter egg


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because NO Easter eggs.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because is that you in your avatar? C:


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for not continuing to talk about Easter eggs.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for not talking about me!
(And yes ellabella it is)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because you're so pretty omg


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because Stitch


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because girls will win!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I'm singled out


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because BOY, EW A BOY GROSS


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because boys aren't gross(well, some are)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because you agree'd with my logic, MY LOGIC CANNOT BE DENIED *robot voice*


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I did not fully agree and hasty generalization.


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for wrong form Shaymin.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for joining this month.


----------



## Myst (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I'm losing interest in this site...


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for losing interest in this site > : c


----------



## Myst (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark said:


> Banned for losing interest in this site > : c



Banned because it happens eventually. *shrug*


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because you'll always have that nagging feeling to come baaack!


----------



## Myst (Apr 18, 2015)

starlark said:


> banned because you'll always have that nagging feeling to come baaack!



Banned because maybe.


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for replying to Quote


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because "Julien" .n.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because Ankha is better that Julien.


----------



## starlark (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because i couldn't choose > : c


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 18, 2015)

banned cus you could have said more that one


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm losing interest in this site...



Banned because I've noticed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> banned cus you could have said more that one



Banned because I agree with you. Though, I don't care for either of them.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because you added pink to your signature


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I did. I gave in. I do actually like pink, though, which my rl friend finds really surprising and disturbing, for some reason.


----------



## Myst (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've noticed.



Banned because oh?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh?



Banned because mhm. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because it's pretty obvious.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because obviously


----------



## Darkness15 (Apr 18, 2015)

^ banned for being obvious


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for being *oblivious*.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned for being obvious about me being obviously obvious


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

And ninja


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for three posts within one minute.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for blocking my post merge


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Everyone is banned for making an account here


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for banning everyone


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because that pink-haired person in your sig makes me laugh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for getting colours mixed up.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because, it's purpulish-pink


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

I ban myself for not seeing the purplish-pink


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

I ban you for this, as well. Shame on you.


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I banned him first.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

I banned because I banned her first....like two days ago.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because I banned him first.



Banned because of the wrong pronoun

This is the third time someone thought I was a guy. I will take it as a compliment lol


----------



## Roshan (Apr 18, 2015)

You are banned because you have a drawning in your sig


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

I ban myself again because I keep getting ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Apr 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mhm. It's pretty obvious.



Banned because how obvious?~


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because 7 users viewing this thread.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how obvious?~



Banned because *very*.........obvious.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because it's actually not obvious


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I ban myself again because I keep getting ninja'd


Banned because YOUR'E TOO SLOOW!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because nooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because YOUR'E TOO SLOOW!!



Okay, you are unbanned for referencing Sanik


----------



## Roshan (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because posting too much


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because we're both born in July


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I don't understand the term, "Posting too much."


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I agree with you


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because you unbanned someone


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I need to welcome everyone on the introduction board!


----------



## tumut (Apr 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I agree with you



Banned for unbanning me. I don't really like sanic tbh.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

You don't have to like sanic

I don't like him sometimes

You are banned just because


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I just notice "DAE", in your sig.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because you have good attention to detail xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I almost thought it said, "BAE", as in Biskit is your bae xD


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

LOL you're banned for making me laugh out loud. like usually I just smile or look indifferent while I am reading these posts. 

Roscoe is bae ;D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because Roscoe is awesome!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes! Banned because you are banned

I ran out of reasons D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because you can't ban me, because I'm already banned.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because you made me realize that banning someone who is already banned doesn't make any sense nor does it serve any purpose

Everything I've known is a lie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for finally admitting the truth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because the truth is that everything is a lie.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for banning me twice in a row


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because the truth is a lie. So, did I really?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned for opening a warphole in time and space because of your paradoxical question


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

*Banned because you're damn right*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because gif queen  ^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

*Banned because you are also damn right.*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

banned because I know* I am.*


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because Lex Luthor would say otherwise.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea who that is


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 18, 2015)

Banned because you don't know I'm making an reference to an outdated meme.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because I hate allergies :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because you have allergies


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because I don't


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because you're too lucky to not have allergies


----------



## one (Apr 19, 2015)

banned for having a cute signature


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned for not having a signature


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because sandwiches


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because goldfish. >.< They're hard to draw.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because crackers


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because Gorgonzola Cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned becUse my eye hurts


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because mine don't


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned becUse i have ice tea


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because I don't have any drink with me right now.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because tom nook


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because Crazy Redd.


----------



## Darkness15 (Apr 19, 2015)

^Banned for saying Crazy redd


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 19, 2015)

banned for having lots of cake


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned for eating all that cake


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned for not eating cake


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned for birthstones


----------



## Mioki (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned for trying to cheat on the Boys vs Girls thread.


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because no one is entering my giveaway...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because I DID  <3 omg i need to win


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I DID  <3 omg i need to win



Banned because it's a gold reward not platinum... >.>


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because I did, too! ^-^


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I did, too! ^-^



Banned because yay!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned bacuz yezzir!


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned bacuz yezzir!



Banned because I just posted chapter 21 of my book today. ^w^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because that's awesome! Congrats!



Banned because thanks!~


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks!~


Banned because I haven't been on in a while. It's your fault.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because look at the tags.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because look at the tags.


Banned because well. You're looking at tags


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because I haven't been on in a while. It's your fault.



Banned for blaming me.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because well. You're looking at tags


I ban myself for not reading that other one right


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> I ban myself for not reading that other one right



Banned for misreading and banning yourself.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for blaming me.


Banned because it is your fault


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because it is your fault



Banned because nope, you're wrong.


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope, you're wrong.



banned because weeaboo


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

extreme-fuzzy-socks said:


> banned because weeaboo



Banned because I'm not.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not.


Banned because, nope. I'm right. I'm always right


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because, nope. I'm right. I'm always right



Banned because *flips table*


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *flips table*


Banned because, yea you flip that table


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because, yea you flip that table



Banned because yeah, I will! What even is going on?


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, I will! What even is going on?


Banned because, nothings going on. But you should pick up the table now.


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because, nothings going on. But you should pick up the table now.



Banned because aye, aye matey. *picks up table*


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because hiyaaa


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because stitch looks sad in your avatar


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because he is


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because he is.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I have taken up echoing, as my new profession.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because hb


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because he is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also banned because I have taken up echoing, as my new profession.



Banned because echoing is lame


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because echoing is lame



Banned because nope.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 19, 2015)

banned because negativity


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope.


Banned because yep


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because yep



Banned because you're rich.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because Cheddar Cheese


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're rich.


Banned because, no, I'm actually poor lol. Thanks


----------



## Myst (Apr 19, 2015)

Banned because I like writing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because, no, I'm actually poor lol. Thanks



Banned because you have 700 TBT.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like writing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I didn't know that lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for being oblivious and sarcastic. *shame. on. you.*


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being oblivious and sarcastic. *shame. on. you.*


Banned because, no sir, shame on you


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because I didn't know that lol



Banned because


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because


Banned because of that gif

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being oblivious and sarcastic. *shame. on. you.*


Banned because you haven't noticed.


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because of that gif
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because slow response.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned because of that gif
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for double quoting me!


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for double quoting me!


Banned becauseiI'm next

- - - Post Merge - - -



Germanpirate98 said:


> Banned becauseiI'm next


To you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because of reasons.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because how old are you turning?


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because how old are you turning?



Banned because who?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because X2k5a7y


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because X2k5a7y



Banned because HOW DID I NOT KNOW ABOUT THIS?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of reasons.



BANNED FOR NOT TELLING ME! PST. heh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because you didn't read the birthdays :x


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you didn't read the birthdays :x



Banned because it's still Sunday for me... ;w; 10:22pm.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because have you myst me?


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because have you myst me?



Banned for that pun. It's so overused that it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## Germanpirate98 (Apr 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for that pun. It's so overused that it's not even funny anymore.


Banned because I Myst you! Lol joking


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 20, 2015)

B̶a̶n̶n̶e̶d̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶1̶ ̶m̶i̶l̶l̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶s̶

Banned for commenting right when I commented.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for that pun. It's so overused that it's not even funny anymore.



banned because lucky you I've never used it.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because I actually could pull it off though... right?


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because lucky you I've never used it.



Banned because thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moonlight- said:


> B̶a̶n̶n̶e̶d̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶1̶ ̶m̶i̶l̶l̶i̶o̶n̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶t̶s̶
> 
> Banned for commenting right when I commented.



Banned because that's impossible.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because anything's possible


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because I'm number #8 on the site in terms of post count.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because gloating.....


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because gloating.....



Banned because *stating a fact.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because correction


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because correction



Banned for not telling me it was your birthday.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not telling me it was your birthday.



banned for never asking?


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned for never asking?



Banned because one more hour!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because one more hour!



Banned bea for you!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned bea for you!



Banned for spelling error? idk


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned for spelling error? idk



Banned because lol.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because I don't want to go to school tomorrow ;;


----------



## Rasha (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because ever thought of changing your avatar?


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I don't want to go to school tomorrow ;;



Banned because same.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> Banned because ever thought of changing your avatar?



Banned because who?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because same.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for not getting answered.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because Conan o'Brien


----------



## Zane (Apr 20, 2015)

banned bc your name is shaymin sky forme but your avatar is shaymin land forme :0


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because shiny Pumpkaboo


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because I edited my signature.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Banned for posting too much



Banned for not posting enough.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for having over 3k TBT


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Banned for having over 3k TBT



Banned for having less than that.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because I actually have in ABD


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Banned because I actually have in ABD



Banned for hiding your TBT.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for not hiding yours


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Banned for not hiding yours



Banned because my interest function is broken so no point in hiding.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for ruling the thread


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because Peanut.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because she's awesome


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because everybody knows that Bluebear is best villager
Rooney too, but no one likes Rooney so there.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because Bluebear isn't even in your town.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because she was...but she moved out without any notice because villagers like to be jerks sometimes.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because birthstones


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because Shaymin.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because pokemon are awsome!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE PARMESAN CHEESE


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned becuase I now want pizza


----------



## JamesParker (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because of your craving.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because of lying about being an optimistic perfectionist


----------



## ScottSixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because of your sig


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because you killed the poets, they are dead now.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because Walu egg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because no one ever ends up banning you.


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no one ever ends up banning you.



Banned because


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because that post raised my cholesterol


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because that post raised my cholesterol



Banned because I'm laughing right now.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because you myst me then?


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because you myst me then?



Banned because your reaction was _priceless_.


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because cholestorol isn't funny. Reported.
jk


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for banning others


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because gotta catch em all


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because you're not sky forme..


----------



## Myst (Apr 20, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because cholestorol isn't funny. Reported.
> jk



Banned because jk.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because lol rofl lmao


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because this forum requires you wait 15 seconds between each post smh


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because father time told me to do it


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because I can't ban father time so i'll settle for you


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because you edited your post....


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because hypocrysy


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because you ruined my joke..... so I had to edit it


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

banned for possible hamster abuse


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because he was at least in his ball...


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because the somewhat more humane i guess


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because you judged my hamster throwing, but not my used needles?


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned because, I used a masterball on you , you should feel priveledged


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for posting so much in so few amount of minutes.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned because dawwwwww! but sorry Im taken.... apparently


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for posting so much in so few amount of minutes.



banned for joining the party


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 20, 2015)

banned for starting the party


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja :/


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because 420 Blazeit


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because the party don't start 'til I walk in.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because Ke-dollar sign-ha


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because Gir


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2015)

BANNED FOR NINGA (ugh)


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

and ninja


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because double ninja'd!


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

post merge blockers get permabanned imo


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because "permabanned"


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because holy ****.


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because canned


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because chili


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm probably ningad again


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because maybe


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because, No not from a can


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because it could be


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because I was questioning what thread I was in


----------



## tumut (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because im going to bed soon...maybe


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because how could that happen


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because you don't know his life


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because I know nothing


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because I'm really sorry


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because lies


----------



## Locket (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because I just realized I wasn't. I just edited it


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

banned because my post still stands


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned for being post 38400


----------



## Myst (Apr 21, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> Banned for being post 38400



Banned for joining just this month.


----------



## Simple (Apr 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for joining just this month.



Banned for banning the person above you!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't want to ban you^ you are too nice!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned for having a mustache


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned for joining the month before I did.


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2015)

banned for having a pear


----------



## OliviaBeth (Apr 21, 2015)

banned for being associated with the letter Z


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned for joining 3 days before I did and having way less posts than me.


----------



## OliviaBeth (Apr 21, 2015)

banned for acknowledging the existence of time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned for joining this month.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because three of those apples are really shiny compared to the other apples


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned because those are my pet apples.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 21, 2015)

Banned for domesticating apples


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2015)

banned for putting ppl in your sig


----------



## Myst (Apr 21, 2015)

Zane said:


> banned for putting ppl in your sig



Banned because hello! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned for getting left hanging.


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for getting left hanging.



Banned for hanging me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because it wasn't me.


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it wasn't me.



Banned because I saw you do it. Why did you do it? I thought we were friends!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because I swear! It wasn't me, man! I made sure it wasn't! D:


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned for having an orange.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because how dare you mention such atrocities.


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I swear! It wasn't me, man! I made sure it wasn't! D:



Banned because who did it then?! TeLl Me_!_*1*_!_*1*_!_*1*_!_*1*_!_*1*_!_*1*


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how dare you mention such atrocities.



Banned because I can do what I want >:C


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because who did it then?! TeLl Me_!_*1*_!_*1*_!_*1*_!_*1*_!_*1*_!_*1*



Banned because it was Zane I swear. It wasn't me.




Moonlight- said:


> Banned because I can do what I want >:C



Banned because no you can't! GO TO YOUR ROOM, LITTLE MISSY! D:<


----------



## Myst (Apr 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was Zane I swear. It wasn't me.



Banned because 

Also banned because good night!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was Zane I swear. It wasn't me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I WILL if you give me EVERYTHING you have!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because
> 
> Also banned because good night!



Banned because it was...I just...I just showed up at the wrong time.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................Also...good night! 



Moonlight- said:


> Banned because I WILL if you give me EVERYTHING you have!!!



Banned because I have nothing! You're just seeing things.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was...I just...I just showed up at the wrong time.........................................................................................................................................................................................................................Also...good night!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I have nothing! You're just seeing things.



Banned because you lied. Judging by your collectibles, you have an orange, a cake, a crystal, an icecream and an iceblock!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because I think you need to see a doctor. We're all very concerned...You've been seeing things that aren't even there.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because I think YOU'RE the one that needs to see the doctor. You can't even see your collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2015)

banned because grated cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because sliced cheese.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because cheesed cheese.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 22, 2015)

Banned because no one mentioned beef jerky


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because someone did.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because all this food talk makes me hungry


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because that's not allowed.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because your signature changed and it's just as funny as the old one


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because it did and thank you.
At one point I was changing them every couple of days.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it did and thank you.
> At one point I was changing them every couple of days.



Banned because you're welcome. lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 23, 2015)

banned because skate gif.... and ninja'd


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because that's awesome 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd by 2 people 

dangit


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because I am not! T.T

....making any sense...
I am not making any sense.

*saved*


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because you make sense even when you're not making sense


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because I always make sense. I'm the sense maker.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because your gif also makes a perfect amount of sense


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because of course! Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because that is a very good question 

I wish I could do that irl right now


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because you would die. Can't have that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome. lol



Banned because youuuuuu!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because you care about the current status of my existence and I am touched


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because if you didn't die, you would also get arrested for assaulting someone...Can't have that either.

YA CAN'T BAN ME FROM JAIL, YA KNOW!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

banned for making me laugh. STOP LOL

no jk keep going


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because I ran out of funny. sorry ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because you are always funny


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because naaahhhhhh.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because yaaahhhhhhh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because pfft! Funny fades...sig gifs are forever.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because no truer words have ever been spoken

may the holy grail of the internet continue creating gifs for all eternity


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because blessed be the gif that walketh among the memes. May the Gif ruler seek you out in council, and may you find your rightful place amongst your brethren.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because the Gif Ruler's faithful companion, the Doge meme (wow such doge very meme), picks out which gifs become memes

- - - Post Merge - - -

banning myself because I have no idea what I'm saying anymore


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because it's beautiful.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because thank you 

I still want to use a skateboard to propel myself into the air


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because what did this thread become?


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 23, 2015)

banned because idk I zoned out


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because this thread is a work of art that's difficult to interpret


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because I'm concerned.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm concerned.



Banned because why?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because part of my iPad's case is loose and it won't latch back on and it's bugging me ><


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because part of my iPad's case is loose and it won't latch back on and it's bugging me ><



Banned because I hope it gets better! There's always glue too?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because part of my iPad's case is loose and it won't latch back on and it's bugging me ><





Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because this is why.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because this is why.



Banned for confusing me even more.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned for being easily confused.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned for _not_ being easily confused.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because the confuser cannot be confused by the confuse-ee.


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 23, 2015)

banned because of consonance


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because I had to look up the definition of consonance on google to understand that sentence


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned for lack of extensive vocabulary.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because Russia told me too and I'm still scared of him.


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because not russia


----------



## zelorm (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because oh no


----------



## tumut (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because 666 posts


----------



## zelorm (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because Hail Satan


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because not anymore.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because not anymore.



Banned because people.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because ugh. _*people*_.


----------



## Myst (Apr 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ugh. _*people*_.



Banned because I second that 'ugh'.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 23, 2015)

Banned because I third that "ugh".


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I third that "ugh".



Banned because you can't do that since you already said it.  Unless there are two of you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can't do that since you already said it.  Unless there are two of you.



Banned because there's always two of me....maybe even more
_Dun. Dun. Duuuuunnnnn!_


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's always two of me....maybe even more
> _Dun. Dun. Duuuuunnnnn!_



Banned because wo...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because yeah.
_((intensity intensifies))_


----------



## kayleee (Apr 24, 2015)

^banned for being gif queen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for clickable signature.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah.
> _((intensity intensifies))_



Banned for breaking my head.


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 24, 2015)

banned for ceaseless nonsense


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for breaking my head.



Banned for having a flimsy head.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned for ceaseless nonsense



Banned for no avatar or signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for having a flimsy head.



Banned because I blame school for wearing me out.


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 24, 2015)

banned for having them


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned for having them



Banned because yup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for no avatar or signature.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for blaming others.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for replying to someone


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for blaming others.



Banned because I'm not blaming "others". I'm blaming the education system. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moonlight- said:


> Banned for replying to someone



Banned because awesome username.


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 24, 2015)

banned because he had no choice and you are insensitive to X2k5a7y's plight.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because yeaahhh! 
What Bleeb said!


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because he had no choice and you are insensitive to X2k5a7y's plight.



Banned because huh?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeaahhh!
> What Bleeb said!



Banned because...?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

banned because i'm waiting for the perfect time to strike!


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because i'm waiting for the perfect time to strike!



Banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because you'll see.


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 24, 2015)

banned because im joining you in a pincer attack on Myst


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because no attacking Myst! Bad Bleeb! Shame on you!


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 24, 2015)

banned because i feel great shame


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because I've never seen anyone so shamefully happy.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no attacking Myst! Bad Bleeb! Shame on you!



Banned because thanks for defending me~ *gives you a cookie*


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 24, 2015)

banned bc no more creepy avatar aw ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjadjsodwlIFEO


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks for defending me~ *gives you a cookie*



Banned because 







- - - Post Merge - - -



kikiiii said:


> banned bc no more creepy avatar aw ;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninjadjsodwlIFEO



Banned because it's cute...a cute little Togepi...I love togepi.
plus it's the first togepi I drew, and I was proud of it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because



Banned because and that's why you're the gif queen!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because and that's why you're the gif queen!



Banned because of course, of course.


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of course, of course.



Banned because good job. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because thank you. I tried really hard. 
Also banned because good night!_ grrrr._


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you. I tried really hard.
> Also banned because good night!_ grrrr._



Banned because I could tell. Good night!~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because I've had no wifi for a week


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned for almost always being the poster above me.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Apr 24, 2015)

banned for having a default avatar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 24, 2015)

banned because you have exactly 650 bells


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 24, 2015)

banned because that's not a bad thing


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because I have never seen you


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because Peanut is cute


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because I digitized my first Gir drawing!


----------



## Myst (Apr 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I digitized my first Gir drawing!



Banned because it looks great.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 24, 2015)

Banned because....h....how do you know what it looks like?
i haven't even posted it on here


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because maybe you should!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because just because I should doesn't mean I'm going to!


----------



## himeki (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because eww togepi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because Togepi is the best.


----------



## himeki (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because you are a liar.


----------



## NewLeafTori (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned for a too cute anime picture XD


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned for having a signature shop.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned for having a - in their name.


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

banned for that user title


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned for turning blue for me. I like red better.


----------



## starlark (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because its my job to turn blue ;_;


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because blue is awesome


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because I agree!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because blue is my favourite colour ;o


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

banned cus blue is more favouritist to me! (if favouritist isn't a word, then it is now.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm banning myself cus I'm not even making sense anymore...


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because blue is more favouristist to ME!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because nah


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because hell yes!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because nah



Banned because the koala (the national animal of Australia), reminds me of Stitch.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because I know what a Koala is, I see them all the time, I live in Australia


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because blue is my favourite colour, and I am a queen! So, I WIN! >: D


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 25, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I know what a Koala is, I see them all the time, I live in Australia



Banned because I rarely see them. But I do see armadillos.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm banning myself, because I was so late with that post..l


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because blue is my favourite colour, and I am a queen! So, I WIN! >: D


banned because you don't win, as i am an eternal entity >: D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned because you don't win, as i am an eternal entity >: D



Banned because that's no reason to win.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because yeah, it is! Eternal entities have more power than queens :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because I've never seen you before.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

banned cus i've never seen you either.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned because yeah, it is! Eternal entities have more power than queens :3



Banned because no...no.....no....nah. Uh-uh.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because yeah they do! They is eteeeeeeeeeerrrrrrnnaaaaaaaaalllllll....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because being eternal seems pretty tiring.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

banned because, if you're eternal, being tired doesn't really bother you.
(I don't know the logic behind that....)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because either way....*I still win*! >: D


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

banned cus, whatever you might say... *I am the actual winner!*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because though, you say that, 'tis I who is the indeed winner.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because, neither of you truly win, I do!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 25, 2015)

banned cus this was our 'I win' battle...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned for being intruded upon, therefore causing me to win!


----------



## zelorm (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because we all know, in the end, Switzerland wins


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because I refuse to acknowledge this knowledge I do not know of.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because knowledge


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 25, 2015)

Banned because "You realize that knowledge is power. The power to watch your enemies die."


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because....h....how do you know what it looks like?
> i haven't even posted it on here



Banned because I have my ways I thought it was your avatar...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have my ways I thought it was your avatar...



Banned because XD
My avatar is a picture of a sketch, and it's Togepi...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2015)

Your next ban will be lifted when pigs fly.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2015)

banned for having pink in signature

oops theres a new post there


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2015)

kayleee said:


> banned for having pink in signature
> 
> oops theres a new post there



Banned for not looking at the last post.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for not looking at the last post.



i have shamed my family

banned for having same name as me in sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2015)

kayleee said:


> i have shamed my family
> 
> banned for having same name as me in sig



Banned because the Kaylee in my sig is my OC in ACNL form too.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the Kaylee in my sig is my OC in ACNL form too.



ah nice. banned for kaylee being your oc

also someone vmed me asking how my relationship w/ you is lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2015)

kayleee said:


> ah nice. banned for kaylee being your oc
> 
> also someone vmed me asking how my relationship w/ you is lmao



Banned because I don't really know you too well.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't really know you too well.



do you know them?? why did they ask that omg

banned cause you are 30 posts away from 9000


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2015)

kayleee said:


> do you know them?? why did they ask that omg
> 
> banned cause you are 30 posts away from 9000



Banned because if you want to know where I came up with the girls in my sig, come check out Town of StarFall and read the posts about my characters.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for shameless self promotion


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for shameless self promotion



Banned because yeah!

Sent the code.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because thank you thank you!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because OH SO MANY PEOPLE in your signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because only four.


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you thank you!



Banned because enjoy!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for ruining my post merge XD
also, thank you! I will ^-^


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because I noticed.


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for ruining my post merge XD
> also, thank you! I will ^-^



Banned because yay!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I noticed.



Banned because ^-^ I don't think Zane has noticed yet, though...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yay!



Banned for yaying!


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ^-^ I don't think Zane has noticed yet, though...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because "yaying" sounds cool~


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2015)

banned for thinking "yaying" is cool


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for leaving the Beatles.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because "yaying" sounds cool~



Banned because "yaying" is cool and being cool is not allowed. Therefore, you're banned again.


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "yaying" is cool and being cool is not allowed. Therefore, you're banned again.



Banned because that's not fair because you're too cool for this thread so you're permanently banned for infinity then!


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 26, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Banned for leaving the Beatles.



banned for pokemon


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Banned for ninja-ing me



Banned for ninja'ing the ninja.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for falsely accusing me of being cool.


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for falsely accusing me of being cool.



Banned for not believing in your coolness. It's okay. I'll believe more for you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because nooo stahp. 
I was looking for an "I'm not cool enough" gif, from School of Rock...it doesn't exist ;n; I fail.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because make a gif then


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for sass. I didn't have enough time, at the time.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

banned because well geez c;


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nooo stahp.
> I was looking for an "I'm not cool enough" gif, from School of Rock...it doesn't exist ;n; I fail.



Banned because don't stop. ;3

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because well geez c;



Banned because I'm watching anime rn.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because don't stop. ;3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because please don't stop the music!
Also banned because it's 3 am in the morning. Put my key in the door and bodies layin' all over the floor and I don't remember how they got there, but I guess I must've killed 'em.
Also banned because that was song.
Quadruple banned for not knowing that.
Banned again because you probably don't really listen to Eminem much, if at all.
Banned once more, because I was originally going to say it's 3 a.m.; I'm going to sleep. Good night ^-^
also banned for not knowing that.
Also, I ban myself, if you actually are an avid fan of Eminem's.


----------



## Myst (Apr 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because please don't stop the music!
> Also banned because it's 3 am in the morning. Put my key in the door and bodies layin' all over the floor and I don't remember how they got there, but I guess I must've killed 'em.
> Also banned because that was song.
> Quadruple banned for not knowing that.
> ...



Banned for mass bannage.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

banned because i used the hot water in the shower


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because nobody needs to know what you do in the bathroom.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because hackers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for joking about hackers.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for segregating Kaylee from Jenny and Penny.


----------



## starlark (Apr 26, 2015)

banned because Kenny would not work


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned because cute collectibles.


----------



## Applez (Apr 26, 2015)

^ You're banned for covering your nose.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 26, 2015)

Banned for not showing your nose!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I should be in your sig too.

"I am a human, not an apple"


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I should be in your sig too.
> 
> "I am a human, not an apple"



Banned because I miss your CYOA.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because now it's Reyn Time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because now it's Reyn Time.



Banned for joining very late in 2014.

I'm a timecist (just kidding).


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because lag.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lag.



Banned because I would like x2k5a7y to meet Disband.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because why?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because both of you are very active. I just need Disband to come back.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I'm not _that_ active on here.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because you still remind me of Disband. You're a professional lurker.

@Myst: Can you get Disband to play with us again?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because...I don't even know. You're just band...You're also banned.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because you had no reason when you banned


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for pointing out my lack of reason! HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you still remind me of Disband. You're a professional lurker.
> 
> @Myst: Can you get Disband to play with us again?



Banned because he doesn't use TBT anymore. *shrug*


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for ninja-ing me when I wanted to ban Togepi xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because he doesn't use TBT anymore. *shrug*



Banned because I don't get why he doesn't like TBT anymore.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I don't get why he doesn't like TBT anymore.



Banned because I'm not sure either. I only see him pop online every once in a while but on a different site, not TBT.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because last time he was on here was in January.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who you guys are talking about and it's none of my business to find out


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I don't really know, either, to be honest.
I know they exist.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for knowing they exist


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned also for knowing they exist.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for pointing out that I know they exist


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I saw them online 6 days ago.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I thought you said that they didn't use this site, anymore! 
_Dun. Dun. Dunnnnn!_


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I thought you said that they didn't use this site, anymore!
> _Dun. Dun. Dunnnnn!_



Banned because I saw them online on another site.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I saw them online on another site.



Banned because I was talking about this site. Hence why I said, "on here."


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was talking about this site. Hence why I said, "on here."



Banned because I meant "online" in general, apart from this site. ^-^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I meant "online" in general, apart from this site. ^-^



Banned because I, for some reason, thought you were combating my initial statement xD 
I don't even know why.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because your conversation with Myst is entertaining


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because "I don't see what you mean."


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because if you have trouble seeing, you can take an eye exam


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because  It was a "Don't Hug me I'm Scared." reference, and you....YOU MADE A JOKE OUT OF IT! T.T


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your conversation with Myst is entertaining



Banned for calling our conversation interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  It was a "Don't Hug me I'm Scared." reference, and you....YOU MADE A JOKE OUT OF IT! T.T



Banned because I watched that but I don't remember which video you're referencing, exactly. 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or 4th?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry and offer you this plush as an apology







- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Myst for ninja-ing me again


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm sorry and offer you this plush as an apology
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because "again".


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for calling our conversation interesting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it was the first one. "I don't see what you mean.", "Because you're not thinking creatively!", would have been the next line.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm sorry and offer you this plush as an apology
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because ;n; I....accept this peace offering. Now, every year on April 27, at 12:50 a.m., people will gather to give plushies to one another, to celebrate the peace.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because thinking creatively led to brutal murders and a lot of blood in the video

At least I remember it did. It's been a while since I saw it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because that video kind of ****ed me up, after I watched it. It freaked me out, because I wasn't expecting any of it.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ;n; I....accept this peace offering. Now, every year on April 27, at 12:50 a.m., people will gather to give plushies to one another, to celebrate the peace.



Banned because yay! You accepted my peace offering bunny plush of happiness

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Togepi again because yES THAT VIDEO ****ED US ALL UP AND we'll probably never be the same again


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was the first one. "I don't see what you mean.", "Because you're not thinking creatively!", would have been the next line.



Banned because oh, I remember now!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! You accepted my peace offering bunny plush of happiness
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banning Togepi again because yES THAT VIDEO ****ED US ALL UP AND we'll probably never be the same again



Banned because eh..I'm the same, as I was before...Though, I had been watching gory movies since I was about 7 yrs...it still...shocked me...the music kind of reminded me of an episode of Courage the Cowardly dog, and you're banned again, because of that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh, I remember now!



Banned because yes! yay! The world has been set right, once again. Thanks you Myst's memory!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because Courage The Cowardly Dog used to give me so many nightmares as a kid


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Courage The Cowardly Dog used to give me so many nightmares as a kid



Banned because I just drew Freaky Fred, earlier XD
Hmm...there's was one that was really freaky to me, but I can't quite remember...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I don't want you to remember D8


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I probably won't....there were so many episodes, and it's been so long since I've seen any...Though, they are on Netflix.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for not watching them on Netflix


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I have so many different things to watch on Netflix.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I don't have Netflix


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I want to know what you want to watch on Netflix 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for typing slow all the time and getting ninja'd so muchh


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for letting yourself get sniped so much.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I don't either, technically....it's my friend's account, but they let me use it ^-^

Banned because I didn't see there was another page.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for having espeon in your sig. It's my favorite eeveelution

- - - Post Merge - - -

DANGIT


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I want to know what you want to watch on Netflix
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banning myself for typing slow all the time and getting ninja'd so muchh



Banned because there are well over 100 things stuck off in my list on Netflix...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because do you have any recommendations for what I can watch on Netflix? OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because uhh...That depends.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I don't have anything to watch at all, so anything would be good


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because, it depends on what type of things you generally enjoy watching.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I love comedy or anything animated  Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I love comedy or anything animated  Do you have any recommendations?



Banned because ah, the two genres, I hardly ever watch XD
Uhm...I checked through comedy, the only few that I've seen and assume that you haven't, that I also liked were, Harriet the Spy, Natural Born Killers (xD Kidding, I don't know why it's in the comedy section on there), Beauty Shop, and Charlie Bartlett was kind of funny...I don't really watch comedies, because I find most of it ridiculous, and I have to be in a certain mood to find it entertaining ^-^
Also banned because I have no clue about animated, lol.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

omg

Thank you! Gah; I had no idea you didn't watch any of those. I'm sorry dbhfhsbf

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself because I forgot to ban you


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! yay! The world has been set right, once again. Thanks you Myst's memory!



Banned because my memory is generally crappy, except for academic topics, then, it works perfectly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> omg
> 
> Thank you! Gah; I had no idea you didn't watch any of those. I'm sorry dbhfhsbf
> 
> ...



Banned for not banning me. Also banned because I generally watch horror or drama...musicals...i love musicals. , and...sometimes kid's movies to offset all of the other heavy crap ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because my memory is generally crappy, except for academic topics, then, it works perfectly.



Banned because you're memory will get better. I promise. Don't worry. Shhhhh. Don't worry.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because you mENTIONED SPOOPY MOVIES (the bane of my existence but I really want to see them)

What spoopy horror movies do you like the most?


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're memory will get better. I promise. Don't worry. Shhhhh. Don't worry.



Banned because we'll see... I have horrible people memory. Like, if we don't talk for a week or two, I'll forget who you are.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you mENTIONED SPOOPY MOVIES (the bane of my existence but I really want to see them)
> 
> What spoopy horror movies do you like the most?



Banned because, speaking of animated movies, again, A Turtle's Tale is a cute one, and The Gruffalo looks adorable.

Hmmm...I don't know...I more prefer psychological thrillers over horror, but I guess the Halloween and Scream series would be my favorites. I also really liked Silent Hill, if that counts. There's so many subcatagories to horror. Like the gory movies, like Hostel, I really liked. Natural Born Killers. The Devil's Rejects, The Uninvited, Saw 1, The Ward, are the ones I can think of off the top of my head...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because we'll see... I have horrible people memory. Like, if we don't talk for a week or two, I'll forget who you are.



Banned because whoa...*that's tense.* Also banned because you changed the title to your book, in your signature!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I would never have known you liked horror films. You are always posting funny things here so it never crossed my mind 

Do you play horror video games too?


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because whoa...*that's tense.* Also banned because you changed the title to your book, in your signature!



Banned because yup! Also, banned for noticing. I'm curious. Have you read any of it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I would never have known you liked horror films. You are always posting funny things here so it never crossed my mind
> 
> Do you play horror video games too?



Banned because I'm too lazy to ban you.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I'm lazy too


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm lazy too



Banned for copying my excuse.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I would never have known you liked horror films. You are always posting funny things here so it never crossed my mind
> 
> Do you play horror video games too?



Banned because XD Horror is my favorite genre. 

Yeah, I prefer horror games or post apocalyptic games. Though, I'll play just about anything. I played and beat a Ben10 game...I hate Ben10.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yup! Also, banned for noticing. I'm curious. Have you read any of it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because maybe...


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Horror is my favorite genre.
> 
> Yeah, I prefer horror games or post apocalyptic games. Though, I'll play just about anything. I played and beat a Ben10 game...I hate Ben10.
> 
> ...



Banned because really? You have?

Also banned because I'm writing a new horror novel too.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banning Togepi because I never liked Ben 10 either

Do you like Tell Tale's Walking Dead video game?


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because you should go get some food


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? You have?
> 
> Also banned because I'm writing a new horror novel too.



Banned because mhm, some. Like I said, reading isn't really my thing. I've had a book for months, and I've been on chapter 3 for months XD
Also banned because awesome horror novel! 



mysonicplush said:


> Banning Togepi because I never liked Ben 10 either
> 
> Do you like Tell Tale's Walking Dead video game?



Banned because I haven't played it...I haven't watched the show either. It's on my Netflix list, but I haven't gotten around to it...I did watch Pewdiepie play some of it...and I watched BLR's video, which was hilarious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm hungry.



Banned because I agree with Sonic! EAT! It's the only way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you should go get some food



Banned because you have to watch Fern Gully!
I didn't know it was on Netflix.
And _Alpha and Omega_


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mhm, some. Like I said, reading isn't really my thing. I've had a book for months, and I've been on chapter 3 for months XD
> Also banned because awesome horror novel!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because you have to tell me about what you thought about the some then. :3 No worries. You probably just haven't found the right book to activate your reading needs.
Banned because it's new and only has a few chapters so far. I named it "Bitter".

Banned because it's midnight aka too late to eat. ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because you should play The Walking Dead game! It's a tear-jerker and plays with all of our emotions. Ripped my heart out and brutally stomped it into the ground ;u;

Sonic and Togepi should make Myst something to eat


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you should play The Walking Dead game! It's a tear-jerker and plays with all of our emotions. Ripped my heart out and brutally stomped it into the ground ;u;
> 
> Sonic and Togepi should make Myst something to eat



Banned because it's too late to eat. My parents think I'm sleeping. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's too late to eat. My parents think I'm sleeping. XD



Banned because IT'S NEVER TOO LATE TO EAT! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you should play The Walking Dead game! It's a tear-jerker and plays with all of our emotions. Ripped my heart out and brutally stomped it into the ground ;u;
> 
> Sonic and Togepi should make Myst something to eat



Banned because it just doesn't really feel like my type of game. I like action, shooting...it seems more like a story type game, which is cool to watch someone else play, but not play myself.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because you no gusta story games

Well, that's perfectly fine. I'm guessing you like zombie shooting games then? c:


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because IT'S NEVER TOO LATE TO EAT!



Banned because I'm waiting for your thoughts on my book, if you want to share, that is. ;3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you no gusta story games
> 
> Well, that's perfectly fine. I'm guessing you like zombie shooting games then? c:



Banned because I like some story and puzzle games...like Professor Layton ^-^ or 999

but yes! zombie shooters are my weakness...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm waiting for your thoughts on my book, if you want to share, that is. ;3



Banned because I'm on Chapter 1...which is progress, because last time, I was halfway through the prologue...
I like it, though. I'll have to read more to understand what the deal with being clones is. Like why it's so bad, and why they're treated so differently...I wanna know....
But also banned, because you must eat.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Layton!!! I love him too! The Unwound Future game was my favorite 

Banned because zombie shooters are the best. It's too bad that some are kind of bad, like Zombie U. I expected so much more out of that one


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I don't have a wii u. So, I guess I lucked out. I mostly play on the 360. Or I have Left 4 Dead and Fallout 3 on my computer...I also really like The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth, surprisingly...I didn't think I'd like it.
Though, I know Fallout 3 and Rebirth aren't zombie shooters...
I loved Dead Island.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm on Chapter 1...which is progress, because last time, I was halfway through the prologue...
> I like it, though. I'll have to read more to understand what the deal with being clones is. Like why it's so bad, and why they're treated so differently...I wanna know....
> But also banned, because you must eat.



Banned because reading speed doesn't matter as long as you enjoy what you're reading. Reading is so diverse that there is sure to be something you like. ^-^
Thanks! I'm slowly building and exploring that concept out through my characters and it's going well.
Also banned because I'm going to bed. Night!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because reading speed doesn't matter as long as you enjoy what you're reading. Reading is so diverse that there is sure to be something you like. ^-^
> Thanks! I'm slowly building and exploring that concept out through my characters and it's going well.
> Also banned because I'm going to bed. Night!



banned because awesome. I shall catch up, soon, I hope.
Also banned for sleeping, instead of eating. Good night!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for banning someone twice in one comment, which is ILLEGAL!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because NOTHING IT ILLEGAL!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

banned because having late dinner with nobody because of work D;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 27, 2015)

You're banned because you are UGLY! You are also STUPID!!


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

banned because i hate crazy chicken captains.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because eggs.


----------



## starlark (Apr 27, 2015)

banned because is that skate 3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because you said yes twice.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for knowing how to count. don't do that. It's against the law!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because they teach you how to count at school, so you can't help it


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for not knowing how to count before you went to school.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I did know how to count before school!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for using an exclamation mark.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I did use an exclamation mark, so there!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because !


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

banned because !!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because SNAKE!!!!!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I HAVE MORE EXCLAMATION MARKS THAT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! mwa ha ha..


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because EVIL CAPS


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned cus you used the evil caps too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I feel the frantic-ness...


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 27, 2015)

banned cus well done for feeling the franticness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because thank you. I didn't even have to try.


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because awesome. I shall catch up, soon, I hope.
> Also banned for sleeping, instead of eating. Good night!



Banned because cool! :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 27, 2015)

banned because long time no see.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

banned because so many birthstones


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> banned because long time no see.



Banned because how's it going?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because cool! :3



Banned for going back to find that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

banned for quoting


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for going back to find that.



Banned because of course, I would.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned for not banning me



Banned for wanting to be banned.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

banned for not banning me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for claiming to not get banned, when you, in fact did get banned.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for is being spy of the Russia


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for claiming to not get banned, when you, in fact did get banned.



Banned because TBT lagged and post-merged my new post with my old post. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



zelorm said:


> Banned for is being spy of the Russia



Banned for being confusing.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for the not likiengs of UkraineBall's words


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned for the not likiengs of UkraineBall's words



Banned because huh?


----------



## zelorm (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I is UkraineBall, and you is not likenings of my speach


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

zelorm said:


> Banned because I is UkraineBall, and you is not likenings of my speach



Banned for talking in third person?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because wowwww, Myst...just..wow.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because much wow


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for talking about World of Warcraft.


----------



## zelorm (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because no, Doge


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because I almost didn't get the W.o.W. joke


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for almost not getting the joke


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

banned for losing the game.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned for thinking about the game

therefore you lose the game too


----------



## Myst (Apr 27, 2015)

Banned because what game? Do I win now?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 27, 2015)

banned because I win


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 27, 2015)

*Banned because I win, because I am the *


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because I win, because I am the *



Banned because amazing!


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because the awesomeness of the hall monitor post hasn't cured my cold.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because the awesomeness of the hall monitor post hasn't cured my cold.



Banned because Tom Nook will cure your cold!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because he can't. I actually have a cold and played ACCF today, and Tom Nook did not help with my cold. Also banned because the medicine was sold out because of Apollo >:c


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because hot tea


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because the stalking thread is dying.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because it's still so hot outside I can't ride my bike.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 28, 2015)

banned 4 aggressively spamming basement


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because that quote in your signature is true omg


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because Stitches isn't just a disney character, he is also an animal crossing villager.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned cus he's in my campsite with 10 villagers T.T


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2015)

banned for checking your campsite when you had 10 villagers rip



Moonlight- said:


> Banned because Stitches isn't just a disney character, he is also an animal crossing villager.



what the heck his name is Stitch lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I love Stitch. Stitches the animal crossing character has nothing to do with anything ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned for being up.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

banned cus I'm still crying on the inside T.T


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because I cried today D;


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned cus I feel your pain T.T


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because tears of confusion today


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because watch Room on the Broom. It's too cute to cry watching ^-^


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned cus that isn't actually too bad of an idea...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

banned cus that has nothing to do with crying/being cheered up!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because ur done with candies :c


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## starlark (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because parmesan be more spefsahcic


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because Gorgonzola Cheese


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

banned cus mozzarella


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

banned cause stilton cheese


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because colby jack is better.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because gamle ole cheese


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because bangali baba.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

*Banned because*







- - - Post Merge - - -

*Also banned because
*


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I just noticed that I am in your sig! I feel honored *u*

Can I put a quote into it too?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because yeah. It can't be too long, though, because I have a limited amount of space x3 as you can see.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 28, 2015)

Yay! I'd love the quote to say

"Keep going fast"

I hope that's alright! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Inspired by Sanik


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because you didn't ban me.
Also banned because done and done ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because yay, I see it!! Thank you so much >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because no problem!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 28, 2015)

banned because you make me and others feel honoured for being in your sig, thanks C:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I swear, half of the people in it, don't even know they're in it XD


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I am not in it.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I can walk on water


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned for imitating Jesus.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because Tuesday.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because it's not Friday.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned for typing Friday


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I actually don't want Friday to come already... I need time to study for my tests.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I want the week to end honestly.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I wish you luck on those tests 

- - - Post Merge - - -

banning spCrossing for ninjaing me


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because ninjas are cool


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because you are totally right


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I wish you luck on those tests
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> banning spCrossing for ninjaing me



Banned because thanks!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because no problem


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I would like to add my luck as well.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I wanna add my luck to the pile!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moonlight- said:


> Banned because I am not in it.



Banned for lying.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I feel all the luck! Thanks!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because no problem! You deserve it ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because your welcome. You earned it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because niceness overload.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 28, 2015)

Banned because I was bored of my old avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I like it ^-^


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because your signature made me laugh too much Cx


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you're laughing too much.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because pie.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because 3.14.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because American Pie.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because American Pie.



Banned because your signature is like a yearbook.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because your invisible.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your signature is like a yearbook.



Banned because isn't it great


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because isn't it great



Banned because yeah!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I wrote people's names in my yearbook, for them, because I was too afraid to ask them to sign it, when I was younger.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because hiyaaa


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because heyaaa


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because I'm cold


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus it's raining


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because melted cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for always bringing up cheese.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying the cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because cheese by itself is disgusting....


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you can give me cheese anytime if you don't want it 

Some cheese smell really bad, but I like a lot of them


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus not aaaall cheese is disgusting


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because _aaallllll_ cheese by itself is disgusting, to me...
I'll never understand people's obsessions with cheese.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because cheese
Banned because cheesecake
Banned because cheesesticks


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Also banned because I didn't say cheese is disgusting, in general. I said it's disgusting by itself, i.e., not being paired with something else. I do like cheese, if it's with something else.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because ;3;

What about mozzarella cheese on pizza?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohh okay

Cheese crisis averted >u>


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I've never had mozzarella cheese on a pizza.
I'm sure it's good, though, but it's also pizza. So...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

WAT 

Banned because omg I need to call emergency pizza services to get you some right away


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because cheese
> Banned because cheesecake
> Banned because cheesesticks



Banned because I hate cheesecake.
but I like breaded cheese sticks ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> WAT
> 
> Banned because omg I need to call emergency pizza services to get you some right away



Banned because XD
I'll try it sometime...pizza is expensive. So, I don't eat it often.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I hope you can experience the joy of pizza one day soon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I hope you can experience the joy of pizza one day soon



Banned because me too ^-^ the last time I got pizza, I only got it because my friend bought us some, before that it had been a year since I had any xD


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because someone on this forum doesn't like pizza


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banning Togepi because of the lack of pizzaa

If we knew eachother IRL, and you told me that you don't have pizza that often, I would order some for us right away

And we can have a huge pizza party


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because someone on this forum doesn't like pizza



Banned because it isn't me. I love pizza.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banning Togepi because of the lack of pizzaa
> 
> If we knew eachother IRL, and you told me that you don't have pizza that often, I would order some for us right away
> 
> And we can have a huge pizza party



Banned because it's so expensive, thouuuuggghhhh!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus it isn't me either. If I get some, i'm afraid i'm not sharing it XD


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banning because the price doesn't matter to me

You are getting pizza and you are going to like it XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I'm gonna love it, but it isn't going to happen x3 
so shhh and quit making me want pizza.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banning Bambie for not sharing

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because all this talk about pizza makes me hungry

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because that pizza looks delicious


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because I feel like apple pie


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because i could go for some pie right now


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because Im feeling like pie


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus I want pie and pizza now!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because lets go get some!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because your not even in a pickle


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because thats rightttt


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I want to get pizza and pie with you guys


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus let's have a pizza and pie party!!!!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because yay!! What kind of pizza does everyone like? >u<


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

banned cus I like Margarita and Pepperoni!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because that sounds delicious *u*

I wish our virtual pizza party was happening irl


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I have a virtual pizza.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you have that virtual pizza and you're not sharing it with us


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

banned cus even I, who doesn't share pizza, will share pizza at the pizza and pie party ><


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because it's sunny


----------



## UmaNation (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because your Champ


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I will share all of the pie, for I do not like pie...but I will hog the pizza, and my favorite is chicken, with beef, mushrooms, and jalapenos from Pizza Hut 
Also banned, because I'm taking this banning game back to the pizza.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for talking about food and banned for talking about Pizza


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because pizza is the best!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because Togepi is always right!


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because someone needs to make a pizza party thread now.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for being good at drawing. ninja'd again

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you're really sweet ;u; Thanks ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because someone needs to make a pizza party thread now.



Banned because I concur! Make it happen!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I will join that thread asap when it appears


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you like Sonic and Sonics mine mhamhamaha


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you have to share him with me (Sonic is bae)


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I concur! Make it happen!



Banned because I nominate you to make it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because my dog is chewing her foot.
Therefore, I cannot 
xP


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you have a dog


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

banned cus what would we do on the pie and pizza party thread if it appeared? But i'm not saying i'm against it ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I am curious about that too OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus what would we do on the pie and pizza party thread if it appeared? But i'm not saying i'm against it ^^



Banned because this is why I won't make it xD I have no idea what the concept would be.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus what would we do on the pie and pizza party thread if it appeared? But i'm not saying i'm against it ^^



Banned because talking about pizza and pie. Oh, and posting food gifs of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I am curious about that too OuO



Banned because you should make it then since you kind of started this whole thing.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you say that everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because you say that everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle



Banned because yup. It's in my sig...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because Rosie dancing in the rain is adorable

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you should make it then since you kind of started this whole thing.



hey, I didn't suggest making a thread so I have no responsibility in this xD


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Rosie dancing in the rain is adorable
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for not supporting the thread~ XD


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I support it! I just don't want to make it x3


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus I'll make it once I know what the heck we're doing on it!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because Myst, it's up to you! 
This is a live or die situation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or bambie.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because the suspense is killing me


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus I'll make it once I know what the heck we're doing on it!



Banned because make it! I make too many threads around here. lol

Pictures and gifs of pizza/pie!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus Okkkkkkaaaaaaaaaayyyy... I'll start it up then I guess  After all, I did say I would...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

This thread is going to make everyone so hungry


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus Okkkkkkaaaaaaaaaayyyy... I'll start it up then I guess  After all, I did say I would...



Banned because 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> This thread is going to make everyone so hungry



Banned because agreed.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banning myself for forgetting to ban Bambie


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning myself for forgetting to ban Bambie



Banned because I banned her for you. Ha!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because thank you! lol I appreciate it!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus I cant believe I actually just made that...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because yay! It's up!


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus I cant believe I actually just made that...



Banned because I made a thread for typing in caps. I don't think that's too weird. Check out all the weird stuff I made.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because apparently nothing xD
That link takes me nowhere.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you are a professional lurker


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because apparently nothing xD
> That link takes me nowhere.



Banned because really?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because you are a professional lurker



Banned because your username looks familiar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because you are a professional lurker



Banned because I bought two collectibles from you ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because really?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*Banned because *


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because our lord and savior Shrek did not authorize use of that particular image


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I bought two collectibles from you ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because the link works for me...


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus it works for me too


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because it tells me, "Sorry-no matches. Please try some different terms.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus it works for me too



Banned because yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it tells me, "Sorry-no matches. Please try some different terms.



Banned because go to my profile page and click "find latest started threads" then.


----------



## tumut (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because also yay.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you have a Waluigi egg


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because you have a Waluigi egg



Banned because 3,444 posts.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you joined 2 days after my birthday


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because you joined 2 days after my birthday



Banned because that's neat!


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you have been banned atleast a 1000 times.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you have less posts then me even though you joined before me


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you have been banned atleast a 1000 times.



Banned because I posted the most out of anyone in this thread so that sounds accurate. However, I can get the exact number too.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you dream even though you don't sleep


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I've banned people 4,140 times.



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because you dream even though you don't sleep



Banned because it's called story-writing~


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you edited your post


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because you edited your post



Banned because look at the link!


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus it's not bad to edit your posts


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you're the 38,932nd post.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you call yourself a champ! <3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you have never given me TBT xDD


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for bumping an old thread.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you call yourself a champ! <3



Banned because hey... >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus it's not bad to edit your posts



Banned because did you see the link? I practically own this thread.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I feel like banning you


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you need to be faster on saying hi to me~ <3 

-Edit, banned because Ninja! D;


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because I feel like banning you



Banned because everyone feels like banning in here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because you need to be faster on saying hi to me~ <3



Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you call yourself a champ! <3



Banned because someone already said that.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I'm good enough to repeat it. ;o


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because ninja's everywhere. ;w;


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus ninjas are awesome!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you posted at THE SAME TIME AS ME! THAT IS EXTREMELY ILLEGAL AND NOW I HAVE TO GO AND EDIT MY POST!
you better watch out.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I prefer Pirates~


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because ninja's are awesome.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus, admittedly, pirates are better than ninjas. ninjas run around hiding whilst wearing in black pyjamas. But ninjas are still awesome!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for DOING IT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I will assume whoever is above is too good for this banned game D;


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because why so many people on rn?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I think I need to calm down...
.
.
.
.
OR MAYBE NOT!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because no you need to


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> Banned because I think I need to calm down...
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Banned because what's wrong?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you really need to read my posts on page 3895...


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I feel your pain-


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because it's so annoying...


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

banned cus i'm sowweee...  I don't mean to...


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you have no need to be sorry, I think being ninja'd makes anyone fussy ;o _(I know I get fussy over it </3 )_


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

B̶a̶n̶n̶e̶d̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶S̶T̶O̶P̶ ̶A̶C̶T̶I̶N̶G̶ ̶L̶I̶K̶E̶ ̶A̶ ̶B̶A̶B̶Y̶!̶
.
.
.
You have got to be kidding me...........Why am I so unlucky ?


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> B̶a̶n̶n̶e̶d̶ ̶b̶e̶c̶a̶u̶s̶e̶ ̶S̶T̶O̶P̶ ̶A̶C̶T̶I̶N̶G̶ ̶L̶I̶K̶E̶ ̶A̶ ̶B̶A̶B̶Y̶!̶
> .
> .
> .
> You have got to be kidding me...........Why am I so unlucky ?



Banned for being unlucky.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because caps lock


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

B̶a̶n̶n̶e̶d̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶M̶A̶K̶I̶N̶G̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶u̶n̶l̶u̶c̶k̶y̶ ̶b̶y̶ ̶n̶i̶n̶j̶a̶'̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶m̶e̶
.
.
.
Banned for making me even MORE unlucky. I think these people are trying to annoy me to death...


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> Banned for MAKING me unlucky be ninja'ing me!



Banned because want to join the yelling thread?


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I think I should...

FINALLY someone didn't ninja me!


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> Banned because I think I should...



Banned because it'll be fun if you do! ^^


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for tempting people to yell! I think I might go and squeal about my love for Prabha <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for tempting people to yell! I think I might go and squeal about my love for Prabha <3



Banned because do it!~


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

BANNED because maybe I just screamed my love for Prabha-sama~


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> BANNED because maybe I just screamed my love for Prabha-sama~



Banned because coo~


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus shouting's surprisingly fun but I can't do it irl, otherwise people yell back x_x.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus shouting's surprisingly fun but I can't do it irl, otherwise people yell back x_x.



Banned because I heard you liked "The Mansion". *smiles creepily*


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for being such a stalker oh my god~ <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for being such a stalker oh my god~ <3



Banned because hm?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

banned cus I do like the Mansion *smiles creepily right back*


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus I do like the Mansion *smiles creepily right back*



Banned because what's your favorite parts about it?~


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I hope it's Komaeda x Suzuya or Charles Luscious hair-


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I hope it's Komaeda x Suzuya or Charles Luscious hair-



Banned because blue really likes making Charles fanart~


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus I have honestly no idea what my favourite part was... There are a couple of bits that I really liked/loved-but-found-disgusting/really sad


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus I have honestly no idea what my favourite part was... There are a couple of bits that I really liked/loved-but-found-disgusting/really sad



Banned because can I ask for a list?


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you must make MayorBambi tell us her favorite characters <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you must make MayorBambi tell us her favorite characters <3



Banned because patience~


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you spelled mist wrong.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because give me a minute and i'll write them down ^^


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you spelled mist wrong.



Banned for not knowing where my username comes from. _It's a *myst*ery... or is it?_

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> Banned because give me a minute and i'll write them down ^^



Banned because okay!


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I made a *myst*ake. It's a myssstury to me.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I made a *myst*ake. It's a myssstury to me.



Banned because exactly. My old username was 'Mystery2013' but I changed it. Everyone shortened it to 'Myst' and that's how I picked my new one. <3


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because exactly. My old username was 'Mystery2013' but I changed it. Everyone shortened it to 'Myst' and that's how I picked my new one. <3



Banned because Mystery2013 is the best username ever.


----------



## Bleeborg (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because it's 2015


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I'm excited for mayorbambi's review <3


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Mystery2013 is the best username ever.



Banned because thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bleeborg said:


> banned because it's 2015



Banned because that's why I changed it! XD


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I really wann change my username but I have no bells ; ;


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I really wann change my username but I have no bells ; ;



Banned because good luck~


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because my favourite parts:
Monica's death
the music room fight
Komaeda attacking Suzuya (T.T)
The torturing
the rescue Koko scene that ended up failing for Koko ): 
the table decorations & meeting in the dining room (who said that you can't decorate a table with human)
The start of the seemingly failed hostage swap, seeing as neither side has the hostages that they're swapping currently with them!

They're the first ones that come to mind but they aren't in order of favouritism. ^-^
(Lolipup, it says that you've run out of room in your private messages)


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned because my favourite parts:
> Monica's death
> the music room fight
> Komaeda attacking Suzuya (T.T)
> ...



Banned because this post was amazing and just too epic for this topic. <3

(Ah also thanks, I cleared right now. )


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned because my favourite parts:
> Monica's death
> the music room fight
> Komaeda attacking Suzuya (T.T)
> ...



Banned because cool!

lmfao @ the hostage one.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

banned cus that's near the top of the list of my favourite parts. So far, it's kinda failing in a stupid yet funny way ^^


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus that's near the top of the list of my favourite parts. So far, it's kinda failing in a stupid yet funny way ^^



Banned because heh. Thanks! I'm waiting for Lolipup to post now...

So... favorite characters, hm?


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because should I post now? - I'm such a procrastinator that it isn't even funny-


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because should I post now? - I'm such a procrastinator that it isn't even funny-



Banned because I already know you're a procrastinator. </3


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

banned cus I don't know who my favourite characters are.... I do know which ones I like via personality though. E.g. i would probably never get along with Saionji.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you should tell us whom you really like in the rp <3
_(I would probably treat her like a little kid, I can be quite motherly so I feel confident I could get along with her and help her be nice.)_


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus I don't know who my favourite characters are.... I do know which ones I like via personality though. E.g. i would probably never get along with Saionji.



Banned because who stands out to you?~



Lolipup said:


> Banned because you should tell us whom you really like in the rp <3
> _(I would probably treat her like a little kid, I can be quite motherly so I feel confident I could get along with her and help her be nice.)_



Banned because heh.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus I couldn't be bothered to spend enough time trying to convince her to be nice, only for her to probably just stick out her tongue at me after...
I can go through them all with personality rather than who I just generally like more, as that's too hard to decide.

Oh, people who stand out too me... Suzuya for dying on me, Komaeda for being so heartless, Shinohara for always trying to rescue his comrades and Jasper for doing exactly as charles tells him to (even after being hit on the head with the lead sprinkler) and for being in a fairly sorry state but still not knocked of his high perch.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus I couldn't be bothered to spend enough time trying to convince her to be nice, only for her to probably just stick out her tongue at me after...
> I can go through them all with personality rather than who I just generally like more, as that's too hard to decide.



Banned because that works!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because you should tell us whom you really like in the rp <3
> _(I would probably treat her like a little kid, I can be quite motherly so I feel confident I could get along with her and help her be nice.)_



Banning you again because it seems like you're ganging up on poor MayorBambie. </3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because you're dennab.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea what these crazy people are talking about.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have no idea what these crazy people are talking about.



Banned because it's magic. You don't have to understand it to believe!


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's magic. You don't have to understand it to believe!



Banned because you're a wizard.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a wizard.



Banned because *you're a wizard, Harry!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a wizard.



Banned because I'm 17, not 18.



Myst said:


> Banned because *you're a wizard, Harry!



Banned because god dammit.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus sure, I am a wizard.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because I'm 17, not 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because god dammit.



Banned because heh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus sure, I am a wizard.



Banned for being a wizard. Not!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for banning me on my timing ;o


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because timing.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I have really odd timing D:


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for banning me on my timing ;o



Banned because when did I do that...?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

banned cus, if I did it on personality... (warning, longish post)
Shinohara- I would almost definitely get along with him as he always tries to protect people, even if he doesn't like tthe circumstances.
Jasper- I'm not sure. He's far too loyal to Charles, but he has a ruthlessness that I quite like
Z- 50/50 I might like her cus she's quite crafty, but she enjoys watching people in pain, so if she went for me next...
Charles- No. Just no.
Suzuya- Depends what mood he's in. If he's in happy go lucky mode, then sure! But if he's in impulsive rashness mode... A bit too unpredictable...
Komaeda- At the start i though yes, but after a display of such heartlessness, It's gone down to 50/50
Sendo- A bit too eccentric, but generally yes
Koizumi- When she was still nice, then yup, definately! But since she was brain-washed, no.
Teela- Probably, if she wasn't so mental
Yuki- Yep, but a bit wimpy sometimes
Kenai- Maybe. He got a bit downgraded in my opinion when he got stabbed by a pair of scissors.
Even- Seems quite nice but a bit too trusting

I think that's everyone who's still alive...


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus, if I did it on personality... (warning, longish post)
> Shinohara- I would almost definitely get along with him as he always tries to protect people, even if he doesn't like tthe circumstances.
> Jasper- I'm not sure. He's far too loyal to Charles, but he has a ruthlessness that I quite like
> Z- 50/50 I might like her cus she's quite crafty, but she enjoys watching people in pain, so if she went for me next...
> ...



Banned because cool~


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because I'm 17, not 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because god dammit.



Banned because this is the wrong thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because *you're a wizard, Harry!



Banned because oh no, oh no please don't start talking about Harry Potter.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because this is the wrong thread.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I haven't even read or seen Harry Potter. lmfao

Yes, I reference things I don't know about. Got a problem with that?


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned cus Harry Potter rocks! so don't you diss him.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because this is the wrong thread.



Banned because I know. Just wanted to let you know you were so close to my actual age.



MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus Harry Potter rocks! so don't you diss him.



Banned because there are Harry Potter branded rocks?


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus Harry Potter rocks! so don't you diss him.



Banned because lol. I didn't?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I haven't even read or seen Harry Potter. lmfao
> 
> Yes, I reference things I don't know about. Got a problem with that?


Banned because 1. I haven't read or seen Harry Potter either shame on us and 2. No, no problem boss.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because I know. Just wanted to let you know you were so close to my actual age.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because there are Harry Potter branded rocks?


Banned because I'm very accurate.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because 1. I haven't read or seen Harry Potter either shame on us and 2. No, no problem boss.



Banned because high five!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for mentioning Harry Potter without mentioning wingardium levosaaaaaa


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for mentioning Harry Potter without mentioning wingardium levosaaaaaa



Banned because what...?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because high five!



Banned because I have no hands!

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> Banned for mentioning Harry Potter without mentioning wingardium levosaaaaaa



Banned because what is that?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because it was meant for rawrchamp

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what is that?



Banned for not knowing that video


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> banned because it was meant for rawrchamp
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for spelling my username wrong.


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for spelling my username wrong.



banned for banning


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for having awesome villagers


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 29, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for having awesome villagers



Banned for banning.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for being unoriginal.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because we have alot more quotes to make :3 "CRUCIO!" feel the pain ^^


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned because we have alot more quotes to make :3 "CRUCIO!" feel the pain ^^



Banned because I'm lost.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for being lost.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> Banned for being lost.



Banned because if you're never lost, how will you know what being found is like?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned for watching only one or two episodes of Lost.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for watching only one or two episodes of Lost.



Banned because I've never seen "Lost".


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

K9Ike said:


> banned for banning




Banned for banning a banner.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I've never seen "Lost".



Banned because do you know what Lost is?


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for banning a banner.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because wasn't it some popular show on... er... ABC, or something?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because wasn't it some popular show on... er... ABC, or something?



Banned because it was a popular show. It is kind of old and I don't know what channel it's on I just know it's on Netflix.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I've never seen it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it was a popular show. It is kind of old and I don't know what channel it's on I just know it's on Netflix.



Banned because I think my parents used to watch it.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think my parents used to watch it.



Banned because it's alright if you haven't seen it I haven't seen any animes you watch.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I've only ever seen one anime.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's alright if you haven't seen it I haven't seen any animes you watch.



Banned because how do you know which animes I watch? *cough* Stalker. *cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've only ever seen one anime.



Banned because I will change that.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how do you know which animes I watch? *cough* Stalker. *cough*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because weren't you just talking about animes a couple of pages ago?


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because weren't you just talking about animes a couple of pages ago?



Banned because I've watched way more than just a few.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how do you know which animes I watch? *cough* Stalker. *cough*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you will not force anime upon me.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've watched way more than just a few.



Banned because the only animes I have watched are Pokemon, Yugioh, and Inyuyasha.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I didn't count pokemon as an anime xD 
I've watched three episodes of Indigo League.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you will not force anime upon me.



Banned because I won't. I will just look through my list to find one that suits your tastes. Horror, right?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't count pokemon as an anime xD
> I've watched three episodes of Indigo League.


Banned because I feel the same.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I won't. I will just look through my list to find one that suits your tastes. Horror, right?



I have a few in my list on Netflix. My brother recommended some for me...I just haven't gotten around to watching them. SO, you're banned.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I have over 200 things in my list....so, it's hard to catch up to everything.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I have a few in my list on Netflix. My brother recommended some for me...I just haven't gotten around to watching them. SO, you're banned.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also banned because I have over 200 things in my list....so, it's hard to catch up to everything.



Banned because you should place them in an order of some sort?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because, do you realize how long that would take? Plus, I can't keep up with what's on it, and what I feel like watching always varies. It's complicated x3


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, do you realize how long that would take? Plus, I can't keep up with what's on it, and what I feel like watching always varies. It's complicated x3



Banned because oh... that does sound hard. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because it is. I'm going through, now, and removing things I've already seen before.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is. I'm going through, now, and removing things I've already seen before.



Banned because good luck!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because I've realized a little _too much_ today and am having a hard time coping. xwx;;

Edited for typo xD


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I've realized a little _too much_ today and am having a hard time cooping. xwx;;



Banned for confusing me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I've realized a little _too much_ today and am having a hard time cooping. xwx;;



Banned because maybe if you tried *coping*, it'd be a little easier for you 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I made it through my list. I now have....417...things...on it...there was a lot more than I anticipated.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

banned because the stress is getting to me omg~

no I totally meant I was chicken coop-ing x'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> banned because the stress is getting to me omg~
> 
> no I totally meant I was chicken coop-ing x'D



Banned because maybe if you tried chicken coop-ing, it would help relieve your stress? x3


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because this actually looks really cool.. D:







maybe I should try chicken coop-ing </3


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because maybe if you tried *coping*, it'd be a little easier for you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also banned because I made it through my list. I now have....417...things...on it...there was a lot more than I anticipated.



Banned because you can do it! I believe in you!


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 29, 2015)

Banned because it will take a while though.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Moonlight- said:


> Banned because it will take a while though.



Banned because yup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm down to 414...there's nothing more to do other than start/continue watching them...so, now, I'm watching something that isn't even on my list. I make tons of sense.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm down to 414...there's nothing more to do other than start/continue watching them...so, now, I'm watching something that isn't even on my list. I make tons of sense.



Banned because niice!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because my problem is, I go through, and say "ohhh that looks cool/cute/funny/creepy! *adds to my list*" Then I never end up watching any of it...I get stuck on one show that has like 9 seasons, and 23 episodes in each season.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you can watch everything if you believe in yourself


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you can watch everything if you believe in yourself



Banned because ;u; thank you. I can do this! It may take me a year, but I can do this!


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my problem is, I go through, and say "ohhh that looks cool/cute/funny/creepy! *adds to my list*" Then I never end up watching any of it...I get stuck on one show that has like 9 seasons, and 23 episodes in each season.



Banned because I'm the same, except with books. My library on wattpad is full of books I haven't read then I just end up reading a part of a book not in there and then add it to my library. .w.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because of that super awesome optimism! >u< You can definitely do it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm the same, except with books. My library on wattpad is full of books I haven't read then I just end up reading a part of a book not in there and then add it to my library. .w.



Banned because my bedroom is filled with books I haven't read...I like buying books, but I don't end up reading most of them. I always use the excuse, well, it'll be there to read, when I get around to it >u<
 I borrowed a book from my friend months ago, and I'm still only on chapter three.




mysonicplush said:


> Banned because of that super awesome optimism! >u< You can definitely do it



Banned because definitely! also banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banning you for banning me for getting ninja'd 

I get ninja'd so muchhh


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm a lurker.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because maybe, but I'm professional at it


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because maybe, but I'm professional at it



Banned because I noticed that after I wrote it.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because no one can beat a professional xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it's also trademarked


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm writing~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I am playing Zelda. 
Thanks to you


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm writing~



Banned because I'm *typing~


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm *typing~



Banned because nope. I'm writing. a story


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope. I'm writing. a story



Banned because I was trying to be smart.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was trying to be smart.



Banned for "trying".


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for "trying".



Banned for feeling dumb.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you're not dumb


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you're too nice.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you are really nice too


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for copying me.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for being a cute angry gyroid again


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for telling my secret.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for keeping secrets.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for roasting me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for being crispy. Think I roasted you for too long.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for eating me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I did no such thing.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because then who did?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it was the muffin man.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for blaming the muffin man


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because the gingerbread man.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you can't catch me!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for being a goober


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because someone knows the saying.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because yes. yes, _someone_ does.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I wonder who it is?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I do too...Hmmm...


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you changed your signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I did. I liked the gif mysonicplush posted too much, not to use it.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 30, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE YES, your signature is beautiful and makes me hungry, how does she store that pizza in her hair, that is awesome, I need a friend that can do that D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because everyone needs a friend like that


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for being absolutely right, and that amount of right isn't allowed.

_(Imagine being depressed and having a bad day, and that friend comes dancing into your house and just whips a pizza out of her hair, bad day turned into instant good day.)_


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned cus that would be absolutely amazing on a bad day!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is too spooky 4 me


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned cus I though my avatar was cute, but I can work with spooky *grins creepily*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it is cute.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned cus I though so ^^ *creepy grin instantly vanishes*


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it's both cute and spoopy


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

banned cus I like it being both ^-^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it's just cute, to me...with a cute little ghosty ^-^


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

banned cus that's what i originally thought.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm scared.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned cus oh really? *smiles creepily*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I just noticed you added to your sig!


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you have pink in your signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you do not.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because true.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for scaring Ken


----------



## penguins (Apr 30, 2015)

banned because u don't even have a signature

yoooo u stole my post sonic


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banning myself for not seeing the latest page and banning someone who is not here anymore


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

banned cus LOL! and cus i've done that too many times...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because yay! Someone knows how I feel right now lmao


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned cus i sooo feel your pain.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm in a good mood now thanks to you 

I've been so frustrated because I'm trying to get Ankha to ask for a new catchphrase. And I did the diving trick so much. And all that happened is she wants my sea slug or I get pinged by someone else


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned cus fill our inventory with 100 bell coins, nothing else, and the only reason villagers can then ping you for is to move, pwps or catchphrases. And your welcome ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you are super helpful! Thank you >u<

I will do that now


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

banned because no problem ^-^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Elvis Presley puts both of my dogs to sleep >u< It's so cute.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Beyonce pulled a pizza out of her hair and didn't give it to us

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and banned because your dogs love Elvis


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because we didn't buy tickets to the concert...maybe that's why.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Beyonce is a meanie lmao


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned cus I agree. y she no share?!?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because she really should and

Apparently my brother just locked himself out of the house. I'm going to open the door for him xD


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned cus silly brother! >:3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because the one you banned isn't a guy.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you are a guy.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because she knows already c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for being ninja'd ten million times


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm a professional ninja.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned from ninjaing me again xD


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Soniku is mine and banned because you have Sonic plush and all the sonic plush should go to me xX


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

lol! Banned because Sonic is my bae too and you have to share him

*gives you some Sonic plushies* c:


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 30, 2015)

banned for liking sonic


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you talk about Sonic too much.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because that's true


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I see you all the time.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I see you around a lot also! And I frequent this thread and the boys vs girls thread so its a cool coincidence that you do too


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because what's your favourite idea? Mine is being creative.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 30, 2015)

banned because please don't hug me D;


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for not liking hugs


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for derp face


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for not understanding the reference

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for ninja


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because please don't hug me D;



Banned because are you scared?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because its a reference i think


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you have my favourite collectable


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I need Pearl to complete the Crystal Gems


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you have more TBT then me


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because for hogging two cakes all for yourself.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for BEING A NINJA!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for being the few people on the forum who is looking forward to ACHHD.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for BEING A NINJA!


Banned because Gif Queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned for being the few people on the forum who is looking forward to ACHHD.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because dancing queen.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for joining before me


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for getting into the craze.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for having a tumbler


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for not having a tumbler


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for having fake licenses


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for having a AJ


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for having AJ aswell :eyeroll:


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Tokyo Mew Mew...

I barely remember that show...4kids got it...thats all I know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned for having AJ aswell :eyeroll:



Banned because AJ AJ AJ


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for a icon that makes me laugh really hard


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you love pink


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because this show has the best reaction pics....

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Banned because you love pink



Banned because Rosie.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you have over 6,000 posts


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for having over 3,000


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for being able to draw so well.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you do too.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you draw so well too. :3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I ninja'd you.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because well crap.

I'm not winning the million dollar prize.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because cheese


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because mmmmcheese.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

banned cus no cheese ^^


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because sometimes, I dream about cheese.



Spoiler: Guess what I'm referencing to...



Half-Life 2


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because aw man. :C

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because sometimes, I dream about cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because HL2 reference.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because of anime space cat


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because for also being an artist.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

banned cus artists are amazing


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because yes they are!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned they are yes, thats why I am one.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because artists must suffer for the art

That's why they call it _pain_ting


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

banned cus that's actually quite funny ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I stole the joke from an episode of Ned's Declassified


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for stealing a joke >.<


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for banning me for stealing a joke


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for being trapped in a portrait.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for being awesome I guess.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Phoenix Wright games are great


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for having a really cool sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because its a reference i think



Banned because it was a reference to the first _Don't hug me I'm scared_ video ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for also having a really cool sig ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I am awesome.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for making me remember a song, I keep forgetting.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because who are you talking to?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned you, of course.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because how did I make you remember a song?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because there's a song by Spose, called I'm Awesome.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because that's a great name for a song.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

*Banned because I found it.
*


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm here.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because this thread is about 10 years old.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Myst is atleast 10 years old then.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Myst is atleast 10 years old then.



Banned because I don't see your logic...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I feel like you're around 16


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't see your logic...



Banned because you have the most posts in this thread. So does it make sense?


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you have the most posts in this thread. So does it make sense?



Banned because not really. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I feel like you're around 16



Banned for being correct, for now. 11 more days.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because yay for being correct, and I see their logic.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I don't feel like explaining it.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't feel like explaining it.



Banned for being lazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay for being correct, and I see their logic.



Banned because stalker, much?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being lazy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't see how. It was just a guess.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for blaming people for stalking you. After all, you do have a thread about stalking people.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know you were a ninja.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because lurkers pick up some ninja skills, every now and again.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you need to teach me how to be a lurker and ninja.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because the only one who can teach you, is you, yourself.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for not teaching him


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because i can not


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you can lazy Togepi stop sleeping.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because if you believe in yourself , everything is possible


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because anything is possible, if you just believe.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for saying the exact same saying.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because possible is anything, believe if just you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because is anything possible, you just believe if.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Believe you anything because is just if banned possible


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because these two humans are delusional.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because he didn't believe in himself


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because what a shame.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because wait

Does that mean you can't see yourself then? :O


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for blaming people for stalking you. After all, you do have a thread about stalking people.



Banned for knowing about it.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for using correct grammar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for doing the same.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for doing the same.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for also _doing_ the same.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for continuing to do so.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for everyone doing the same


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for also continuing to do so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned for everyone doing the same



Banned for... something. Yes, something. How original of me, I know. Hold your applause until the end.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because the above post is the best post ever made in a thread ever


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it feels like a never ending cycle.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because the above post is the best post ever made in a thread ever



Banned because thanks! I predict that X2k5a7y will poke my thumb for that post.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it feels like a never ending cycle.



Banned because agreed.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because just for that, I will not!


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because just for that, I will not!



Banned because *snaps fingers* darn.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for MEMEing Too hard


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for your unhealthy obsession


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for forgetting a period.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it's impossible to just forget.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you sniped me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because always and forever*.*


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because what are you talking about Togepi?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm talking about Napoleon.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because dynamite?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because the birds and the bees.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because is that a television show?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because talkin' 'bout love, son...love.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because stop referencing things.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you see. Birds and bees...they don't get along...They just coincide.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because just like you and me? Just kidding.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

*Banned because now, look here, boy. 
*


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because ah, I'm just spittin ****. Pay no mind.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah, I'm just spittin ****. Pay no mind.



Banned because okay, I didn't want you to get mad at me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I am furious.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because why?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because if you don't know I can't tell you


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because maybe this will cheer you up?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Blue's Clues was my show.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm not really furious. I was just playing


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I was so upset when Steve left


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

but Steve Burns will always cheer me up ^-^
Therefore you're banned.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I was so upset when Steve left



Banned because yeah. I didn't really care for his replacement.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because me too! I stopped watching because of Joe

He was a poser


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because didn't Steve overdose?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because shhh


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I don't think so..?

Someone told me he died and I grieved for a long time before anyone told me the truth. He's still alive


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because he's in the illuminati, covering up his death.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because didn't Steve overdose?



Banned because it was just a rumor. Lots of rumors.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad Steve is alive and not dead


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because YOUR'E TOO SLOW.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you need to come on! Step it up!


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Jason Griffith.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I kinda miss him


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I still miss Ryan Drummond.

But Sega's greedy and crap.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because yeah...

They didn't hire Ryan for Sonic X because he didn't live close enough to their studio. Ugh if he just got that part, he would have been Sonic for a long time after in the games too


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

BANNED Because the sonic Boom game sucks but the tv series is actually good
I just wanted to say that.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I didn't watch Sonic Boom yet, so I wouldn't know. I guess I should


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because isn't it obvious?

The TV show's alright...but I'm still going to prefer AOSTH and the OVA over it.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I don't think I ever played Sonic.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because really? Alright, I will take your words for it and watch it later ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for ninjaing me and not playing sonic


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't think I ever played Sonic.



Banned because you should just play Sonic 2, 3&K, Generations, Adventure 1 & 2, and that's it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because really? Alright, I will take your words for it and watch it later ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for ninjaing me and not playing sonic



Banned because SONIKUUUUU


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because isn't Sonic like Mario?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because no, Sonic's fast and cool and radical and totally 90's.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Sonic also has his own restaurant


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because the restaurants good...they got good slushess.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because they do?? Cool  I have to go one day. I just heard that they had chilidogs

They have fulfilled the blue hedgehog prophecy


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because we're such Sonic nerds, its insane.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I love being a total dork about Sonic xD


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because Sonic should be in the blue man group.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because that would either be a horrible mistake or the best thing ever


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because either or.

(Now, I really want to play some Sonic 3)


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you should!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

BANNED because You posted when I was going to post..I guess I was too slow umu


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because banned because


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you banned because


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because well I do own almost all  of them.

Shouldn't be a problem.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you banned because


Banned because because-ception.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned for owning all of them. That's awesome


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because...wait if they're banned and you're Banned and I'm Banned, then who is piloting the plane?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I don't own Sonic Jam and Sonic Boom...those are the only spin-offs I don't have.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you created the banception.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because we need to go deeper
(okay I'm done for now..sorry)


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because everyone and their mother is getting ninja'd


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because its Ninja Thursday.

The other Ninja Sunday...where crap happens apparently.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because what happens on Friday? (Now, in my timezone.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because life happens


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because you are a time traveler.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because LE GASP A TIME TRAVELER!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it isn't me! I swear!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I believe you


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because that was really random.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because randomness is my energy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because energy is my randomness


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Energy my randomness because banned is


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because random random random.

Its all over the place and its not going anytime soon.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Because energy is my randomness, banned.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Because we must pray to the random number god


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because why?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because there is no why only how


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because this is getting crazy...


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because that is the thread's inevitable fate


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it's been crazy.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because everyone's crazy except for me.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because when hasn't it been crazy?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because especially you


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because crazy is fun


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because of crazy bread.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I had some bread a while ago.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because bread...bread...bread..

I like it with things in it.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I put things in bread.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because I prefer my stories to be crazy, not this thread.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because its been going crazy since I showed up here today.

The new Avengers movie made me hyper tonight.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because its been going crazy since I showed up here today.
> 
> The new Avengers movie made me hyper tonight.



Banned because that's great!


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because that's really great.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's really great.



Banned because it's _really_ really great! Ha, let's see you try to top that without sounding obnoxious.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because maybe it's not so great...or maybe it's even greater than that.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because its the greatest


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because *it's*


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it's so great that it blinds your eyes! Wait. What are we talking about again?


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's _really_ really great! Ha, let's see you try to top that without sounding obnoxious.



Banned because how do I do that?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *it's*




Banned because grammar nazi alert.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because incoherent nonsensical mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how do I do that?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because idk. Find a way?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because incoherent nonsensical mumbo jumbo.



Banned because yum!


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because idk. Find a way?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because alright, I'll try it. Banned because it's real great.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because alright, I'll try it. Banned because it's real great.



Banned because it's _too_ late now.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's _too_ late now.



Banned because on who's watch?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 30, 2015)

Banned because it's on my new watch! I just got it. So, it tells time perfectly


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because on who's watch?



Banned because *whose. "Who's" = who is.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's on my new watch! I just got it. So, it tells time perfectly



Banned for being a watch.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *whose. "Who's" = who is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for smacking me around.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for smacking me around.



Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for making me laugh.



Banned for doing something right.


----------



## Myst (Apr 30, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for doing something right.



Banned because why no sig?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *whose. "Who's" = who is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because being a watch is great!


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because being a watch is great!



Banned because what about being a watchman?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why no sig?



Banned because it expired my curious friend.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it expired my curious friend.



Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because signatures expire, Myst. Didn't you know that?


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what we're talking about.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because nooo...that's not it at all.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because signatures expire, Myst. Didn't you know that?



Banned because I've never heard of this before.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you mean?



Banned because I made a signature, then when I woke up it magically got replaced with a box that said the gif is expired.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I made a signature, then when I woke up it magically got replaced with a box that said the gif is expired.



Banned because maybe it was too large?


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I made a signature, then when I woke up it magically got replaced with a box that said the gif is expired.



Banned because ohhh, I know what you mean now.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because maybe it was too large?



Banned because I don't think so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because ohhh, I know what you mean now.



Banned because yeah, after our good friend X2k5a7y (such a hard username to type) told you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't think so.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you could have just put 2k.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you could have just put 2k.



Banned because would Mist know who 2k is?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm pretty sure Myst could figure it out...she's pretty sharp.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure Myst could figure it out...she's pretty sharp.



Banned because she isn't as sharp as us. Am I right?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I dunno...I'm pretty dull.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure Myst could figure it out...she's pretty sharp.



Banned because thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because 2k sounds like a rapper's name.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because coincidentally I can actually rap.


----------



## Moonlight- (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I am in your signature.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because coincidentally I can actually rap.



Banned because wow marry me right now, spit some bars first though.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because wow marry me right now, spit some bars first though.



Banned because uh...uhu...wat.
I can't freestyle...I can rap along, though....


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because uh...uhu...wat.
> I can't freestyle...I can rap along, though....



Banned because can't everyone do that?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because no. I can assure you they can not.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I guess we have something in common.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because back in the day...like..2006-'07 (7th grade was my rap phase), I could freestyle real good, but I'm pretty bad at **** like that now. I can't even write poetry anymore


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because back in the day...like..2006-'07 (7th grade was my rap phase), I could freestyle real good, but I'm pretty bad at **** like that now. I can't even write poetry anymore



From that, I can conclude that you are 21-22?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because not quite. I would have been 17, when I graduated...but I never graduated


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because not quite. I would have been 17, when I graduated...but I never graduated



Banned because 20-21 then?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I haven't graduated either so don't feel bad! Wait. I'm only 16... oops.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because yupyup! ^-^
wow a 16 year old who hasn't graduated yet...get your life together. Time's wasting.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yupyup! ^-^
> wow a 16 year old who hasn't graduated yet...get your life together. Time's wasting.



Banned because cool!
ikr? So pathetic of me... I really need to step up my game. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because you do. Young lady *shakes finger at you*, you should have graduated a long time ago. Quit being so irresponsible.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you do. Young lady *shakes finger at you*, you should have graduated a long time ago. Quit being so irresponsible.



Banned because I'll try harder and see if they let me out next year.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because good! Now, if you'll excuse me, this old coot, needs some rest. So, g'night! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because good! Now, if you'll excuse me, this old coot, needs some rest. So, g'night! ^-^



Banned because I need sleep too. Bye!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

banned because goodnight


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

Banned because good morning! 
(Its like 6AM over here)


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 1, 2015)

Banned because we have the same timezone.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 1, 2015)

Banned for being too happy


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because that's never a bad thing


----------



## MayorBambie (May 1, 2015)

Banned cus I agree


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I disagree.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 1, 2015)

Banned cus I don't want you to disagree >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because Why?


----------



## MayorBambie (May 1, 2015)

banned cus I believe everyone should be too happy for their own good ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I think too much of anything is bad.


----------



## pokedude729 (May 1, 2015)

Banned for thinking correctly.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because you are smart.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because wow

I think happiness is one of the only things in life that should be in extreme abundunce. Ideally it's what I want for everyone


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 1, 2015)

Banned for not wanting world domination.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned for not wanting to dominate the world with me


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 1, 2015)

Banned for not inviting me to dominate the world with you.

I gladly would


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned for trying to dominate the world.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banning Tyler because yes, let us rule the world together! 

Banning Ken for not joining us


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because there's only one person that can dominate the world.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because dominating the world all alone is boring


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because true.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because do you want to join me and Tyler? We can make a giant themepark in our backyard


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 1, 2015)

Of course m'lady. But I need to ban you first.

Banned for not making the themepark in the sky.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned for the great suggestion! I approve of sky themeparks even if they defy the laws of physics

Oh, and are you on skype right now? OuO You are always invisible (just like me) so I don't know

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait! There you are


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because yeah I would like to join.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because hooray! You are now part of the trio for dominating the world


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because yeah who needs Christine anyways.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because hopefully Christine will come and join us too! lmao!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because that's fine. I will dominate the world, *sings* aaallll byyyy myyyyYYselllffff.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because dominating the world all by yourself would be boring


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I have my penguin. So, I won't be entirely alone.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because where did you find this penguin? I want one >3<


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Banned because the more important question is what kind of penguin it is.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because yeah, I'm curious about that too


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I found her at a church, and she's the best kind of penguin.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because what penguin? ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because *my* penguin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I like penguins. (Subliminal message)


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

Banned because Yugioh Abridged reference.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because references are not allowed, at this time and day. Please try again, tomorrow.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Banned because the time and day you're allowed to reference is any day, 24/7.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because you got roasted 2K Swag.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

banned for using the word "swag".


----------



## Jamborenium (May 1, 2015)

Banned because the pizza in your signature makes me want some pizza now  >:C


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because pizza


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because that was a well thought response.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

banned why two user colour changes?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that was a well thought response.



Banned because I couldn't reach my keyboard...I could only reach my mouse. So, I just copy and pasted. Okay? Don't juuudge me.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because you did the best you could


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Banned because they did gud.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I ate pizza for lunch today.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because, thank you. Thank you.
the typos are strong with me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for being a ninja and having pizza at your ninja party


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't invited to this ninja pizza party


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't either


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I didn't have a ninja pizza party...


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned for not having a ninja pizza party 

Banning myself for using these cute gyroid emotes so much


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned for not being invited to the "non ninja" pizza party.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because of also not being invited to the nonexistant ninja pizza party


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm not cool enough.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

Banned because how's the pizza thread going, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to beat you at your own game.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I think it flopped


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not cool enough.



Noo

You have always been cool enough!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned why two user colour changes?



Banned because I erased my title on accident, so I had to buy another one. Unless you only need to buy it one time?


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned for being a good enforcer of the law


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 1, 2015)

Banned for working outside the law.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned for being my partner in world domination


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for being my partner in world domination



Banned because what is this plan? Tell me more.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because we discussed earlier that when we rule the world, we will build a themepark in the sky

I don't know how but we'll find a way


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I couldn't reach my keyboard...I could only reach my mouse. So, I just copy and pasted. Okay? Don't juuudge me.



Banned because okay, I guess you are always right and I'm always wrong.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

Banned because here's a secret...

Press "alt" + "s" after you type a response to post it faster versus the old clicking "post quick reply".


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I'm listening.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because here's a secret...
> 
> Press "alt" + "s" after you type a response to post it faster versus the old clicking "post quick reply".



Banned because that's the only way I could get the "bump" in your giveaway


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm listening.



Banned because good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's the only way I could get the "bump" in your giveaway



Banned because really? XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay, I guess you are always right and I'm always wrong.



Banned because that almost triggered an angry response XD
I hear that **** so much, when I try to correct someone...
In this case, I don't see how it's a right or wrong situation.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because oh yeah, you're the infamous invisible word typer you *myst*erious person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that almost triggered an angry response XD
> I hear that **** so much, when I try to correct someone...
> In this case, I don't see how it's a right or wrong situation.



Banned because you're scaring me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yes. I had to sit there looking at the time on the front page, one hand on the mouse, over the tab to the giveaway, the other with my fingers on alt, s, and f5. Plus, I learned that my computer clock changed when my watch's second hand gets to 12 seconds, and this site's clock changes when my watch gets to 24 seconds...I broke it down to a ****ing method, man...It was crazy XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh yeah, you're the infamous invisible word typer you *myst*erious person.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being easily scared.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh yeah, you're the infamous invisible word typer you *myst*erious person.



Banned because precisely! By jove, I think he's got it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes. I had to sit there looking at the time on the front page, one hand on the mouse, over the tab to the giveaway, the other with my fingers on alt, s, and f5. Plus, I learned that my computer clock changed when my watch's second hand gets to 12 seconds, and this site's clock changes when my watch gets to 24 seconds...I broke it down to a ****ing method, man...It was crazy XD



Banned because sounds intense. How are you enjoying your prize so far?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes. I had to sit there looking at the time on the front page, one hand on the mouse, over the tab to the giveaway, the other with my fingers on alt, s, and f5. Plus, I learned that my computer clock changed when my watch's second hand gets to 12 seconds, and this site's clock changes when my watch gets to 24 seconds...I broke it down to a ****ing method, man...It was crazy XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're wrong.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because precisely! By jove, I think he's got it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's awesome. I've gotten farther on my own, than I have before (I needed my father's help, when I was younger), and I'm older. So, it's easier for me to understand ****...When I was a little kid, I got so mad at my Pokemon yellow, because Pikachu was my only pokemon, and I couldn't figure out why thundershock wasn't taking out Brock's pokemon...I was a stupid little **** XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're wrong.



Banned because okay...I'm not, but okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because precisely! By jove, I think he's got it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because by jove, I think he *gets it.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's awesome. I've gotten farther on my own, than I have before (I needed my father's help, when I was younger), and I'm older. So, it's easier for me to understand ****...When I was a little kid, I got so mad at my Pokemon yellow, because Pikachu was my only pokemon, and I couldn't figure out why thundershock wasn't taking out Brock's pokemon...I was a stupid little **** XD



Banned because that's great to hear! I'm glad you're enjoying it. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because by jove, I think he *gets it.



Banned for being wrong. Nope, it's "he's got it". Look it up.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's awesome. I've gotten farther on my own, than I have before (I needed my father's help, when I was younger), and I'm older. So, it's easier for me to understand ****...When I was a little kid, I got so mad at my Pokemon yellow, because Pikachu was my only pokemon, and I couldn't figure out why thundershock wasn't taking out Brock's pokemon...I was a stupid little **** XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because on who's watch?


----------



## Moonlight- (May 1, 2015)

Banned because ninjas ;_;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's great to hear! I'm glad you're enjoying it. ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned for being wrong. He's is he is and he is got it doesn't make sense.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because on who's watch?



Banned because....uh, my watch. I was just talking about it...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's great to hear! I'm glad you're enjoying it. ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 Banned because I am ^-^ Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Noo
> 
> You have always been cool enough!



Banned because  Thank you! ^-^
you're cool enough, too. I don't know why we weren't invited.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for being wrong. He's is he is and he is got it doesn't make sense.



Banned because I agree... I looked it up though. :/


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because....uh, my watch. I was just talking about it...



Banned because I thought I saw you double post.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for being wrong. He's is he is and he is got it doesn't make sense.



Banned because "he's" can mean "he has" or "he is". They're interchangeable, under certain circumstances.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I agree... I looked it up though. :/



Never trust Google, Yahoo, Bing, etc. my *myst*erious friend.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I thought I saw you double post.



Banned because _you thought_ *wrong*.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Never trust Google, Yahoo, Bing, etc. my *myst*erious friend.



Banned because look up. ^

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "he's" can mean "he has" or "he is". They're interchangeable, under certain circumstances.



Banned because sounds legit.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because look up. ^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yup. English is tricky sometimes.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "he's" can mean "he has" or "he is". They're interchangeable, under certain circumstances.



Banned because he has got it still doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because he has got it still doesn't sound quite right.



Banned because it's a correct sentence. He has got it. It doesn't sound right, because most people will just say, "He's got it." Contractions make sentences sound smoother, sometimes.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because look up. ^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's a correct sentence. He has got it. It doesn't sound right, because most people will just say, "He's got it." Contractions make sentences sound smoother, sometimes.



Alright revise my essay please.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's a correct sentence. He has got it. It doesn't sound right, because most people will just say, "He's got it." Contractions make sentences sound smoother, sometimes.



Banned because I understand.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because English was my favourite subject, in school x3


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because English was my favourite subject, in school x3



Banned because I like all the subjects but Forensics Science is my favorite.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like all the subjects but Forensics Science is my favorite.



Banned because D: We didn't have fancy **** like that. I had the basics plus, "Fine Arts", which was 1/3 drawing, 1/3 singing, and 1/3 "acting". It was all ridiculous, because my teacher wasn't really qualified to teach anything. None of my teachers had actual degrees in teaching.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because science and english are both great


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because I do quite like science, but I wasn't good at it, in school, because paying attention and focusing were really difficult for me.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 1, 2015)

Each and every one of you gets BANNED from the Stand! BANNED! BANNED! BANNED! BAND!

*camera pans to an actual marching band*

...

Are you F--


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like all the subjects but Forensics Science is my favorite.



Banned because oh wow, I took Forensics this year.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Each and every one of you gets BANNED from the Stand! BANNED! BANNED! BANNED! BAND!
> 
> *camera pans to an actual marching band*
> 
> ...



Banned because no. I'm A.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because D: We didn't have fancy **** like that. I had the basics plus, "Fine Arts", which was 1/3 drawing, 1/3 singing, and 1/3 "acting". It was all ridiculous, because my teacher wasn't really qualified to teach anything. None of my teachers had actual degrees in teaching.



Banned because really? That sucks! I really enjoy my Forensics Science class. ^^

We do fun labs and stuff too~ Oh, and we solved some mystery murders!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because English was my favourite subject, in school x3



Banned because oh, that's why you can rap along to songs.


----------



## Myst (May 1, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh wow, I took Forensics this year.



Banned because really? Awesome!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? That sucks! I really enjoy my Forensics Science class. ^^
> 
> We do fun labs and stuff too~ Oh, and we solved some mystery murders!



Banned because I would have loved to have a Forensics Science class...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh, that's why you can rap along to songs.



Banned because no. According to you, everyone can do that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.

 I didn't know if there was a glitch, or if everything legitimately just disappeared....it was the latter xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because the aliens must have taken them


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because damn those rascally aliens.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Banned because racist.


----------



## Dae Min (May 1, 2015)

Banned because there is a tbt smash tournament match happening!

I'm watching it right now OuO They're on an AC stage and everything


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

banned because toast is my favourite


----------



## spCrossing (May 1, 2015)

Banned because toast is great


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

banned because I love savoury <3


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 1, 2015)

Banned because what's that?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

banned because savoury? Look it up. it's the opposite of being a sweet tooth.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 1, 2015)

Banned because this tournament things is pretty awesome.
Also, I'm like that ^-^ I didn't know there was a word for it, though. I just said, "I have a salty tooth", lol.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 1, 2015)

Banned because aliens don't wear hats and I can't figure out how many pancakes will fit onto the roof.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because it's okay. I forgive you.


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Banned because that's very sweet of you


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

*Banned because *


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Banned because perfect gif usage

A+++ >u<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? Awesome!



Banned because yeah, I said I did didn't I? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

E





X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I would have loved to have a Forensics Science class...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because i didn't know you had to have talent to rap along.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yeah, I said I did didn't I?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for that random "E".


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for that random "E".



Banned for making me type it.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banned because the integral of a rate is an amount!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yeah, I said I did didn't I?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because rapping is not a talent. It's just talking fast to a rhythmic beat.
It's not the rapping that's the talent. It's the poetry.

Also banned because the only difficult part about rapping along, is learning how to keep up.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the integral of a rate is an amount!



Banned because I don't take Calculus IIII.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because rapping is not a talent. It's just talking fast to a rhythmic beat.
> It's not the rapping that's the talent. It's the poetry.
> 
> Also banned because the only difficult part about rapping along, is learning how to keep up.



Banned because you are my mentor.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't take Calculus IIII.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for knowing it was from Calculus~ ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't take Calculus IIII.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for having a ****ty mentor.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for knowing it was from Calculus~ ^^



Banned for bringing up math talk. -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for having a ****ty mentor.



Banned for putting yourself down.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for bringing up math talk. -_-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because my brain is bleeding derivatives and integrals. Separate! Integrate! Plus C! Solve!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because my brain is bleeding derivatives and integrals. Separate! Integrate! Plus C! Solve!



Banned because stop the madness, just make it end.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for bringing up math talk. -_-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I am not discussing self-euthanasia with you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am not discussing self-euthanasia with you.



Banned because good, that's some dark stuff right there.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because good, that's some dark stuff right there.



Banned because you're the one who brought it up.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop the madness, just make it end.



Banned because dy/dx is the same as y'.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're the one who brought it up.



Banned because I didn't mean to.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because dy/dx is the same as y'.




Banned because the probability of A given B is the probability of A and B divided by the probability of B.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I didn't mean to.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because the probability of A = (A + B)/B or (AB)/B?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the probably of A = (A + B)/B or (AB)/B?



Banned because you mean *probability? Got you.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you mean *probability? Got you.



Banned because whatever... it's late.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because whatever... it's late.



Banned because are you tired?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because omg i think we're doing the same maths


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you tired?



Banned because a little bit.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because go to sleep


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because go to sleep



Banned because nuh-uh. It's only 10:39pm. ;w;


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because when do you go to sleep?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because when do you go to sleep?



Banned because anywhere from 12am-3:30am. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I usually go to sleep whenever I feel like it. ( I know it wasn't directed toward me)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because a little bit.




Banned because when I'm a little bit tired I can still type correctly.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because anywhere from 12am-3:30am. lmao



banned because what about school nights...


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because what about school nights...



Banned because 11pm-1am. *shrug*

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I usually go to sleep whenever I feel like it. ( I know it wasn't directed toward me)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because when I'm a little bit tired, I crash.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because I'm not tired, just not energetic. Rain brings the mood to be subtle...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because 11pm-1am. *shrug*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because do you take caffeine?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm not tired, just not energetic. Rain brings the mood to be subtle...



Banned because oh...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do you take caffeine?



Banned because nope!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because do you like tea?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because this is not a ask Myst questions thread but instead I'm asking you questions.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because true


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because ink.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because *ink.*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because ink in your pen?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because noooo. in a jar.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because this is not a ask Myst questions thread but instead I'm asking you questions.



Banned because I used to have one of those but it was closed...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because noooo. in a jar.



Banned because did you kill a octopus?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I used to have one of those but it was closed...



Banned because aw... why?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because did you kill a octopus?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*le gasp* _who told you?
you're banned for that._


----------



## strawberrywine (May 2, 2015)

banned because -


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *le gasp* _who told you?_



Banned because a little *myst*erious bird.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because Maybelline, why can't you be true? You done started back doin' the things you used to do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because a little *myst*erious bird.



Banned for using that pun, continuously.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because aw... why?



Banned because it got offtrack... .-.
That's all I'll say.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Maybelline, why can't you be true? You done started back doin' the things you used to do.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you always get at me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it got offtrack... .-.
> That's all I'll say.




Banned because you should've met me back when your thread was still open. I would've kept it open.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you should've met me back when your thread was still open. I would've kept it open.



Banned because that would have been nice... or more like, you should have joined the banning group earlier. I've been posting in here ever since last year or something...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that would have been nice... or more like, you should have joined the banning group earlier. I've been posting in here ever since last year or something...



Banned because sorry, I was too busy selling stickers.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you always get at me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I never "get at you"....
Also, it was closed because of crazy people.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because sorry, I was too busy selling stickers.



Banned because oh? Cool!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I never "get at you"....
> Also, it was closed because of crazy people.



Banned because yeah...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I never "get at you"....
> Also, it was closed because of crazy people.



Banned because of people like you? Just playing 2K the rapper. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh? Cool!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I was joking. Who sells stickers?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was joking. Who sells stickers?



Banned because I thought it was like custom ACNL stickers on like Etsy or something. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I wanna sell stickers

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because of people like you? Just playing 2K the rapper.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because don't mock me, boy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I thought it was like custom ACNL stickers on like Etsy or something. XD



Banned because I couldn't believe that you believed me. I was not expecting that reaction. Actually now that I think about it I kinda was since you say oh, cool! all the time.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah. She does.
banned for noticing that so quickly.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I wanna sell stickers
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because as you wish senpai.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because turn that frown upside down


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I couldn't believe that you believed me. I was not expecting that reaction. Actually now that I think about it I kinda was since you say oh, cool! all the time.



Banned because I know of people who sell stickers so... it wasn't too unlikely that you were telling the truth. *shrug* And also banned for noticing my mannerisms.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. She does.
> banned for noticing that so quickly.



Banned for also *noticing*.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because turn that frown upside down



Banned because make me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I know of people who sell stickers so... it wasn't too unlikely that you were telling the truth. *shrug* And also banned for noticing my mannerisms.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for also *noticing*.



Banned because is mannerisms even a word?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know of people who sell stickers so... it wasn't too unlikely that you were telling the truth. *shrug* And also banned for noticing my mannerisms.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for also *noticing*.



Banned because I wasn't around when that became your "thing"...so...the joke still kind of flies over my head.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because make me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because *sets you upside down*
Also banned because yes, it is. Learn yo English, foo.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is mannerisms even a word?



Banned because yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I wasn't around when that became your "thing"...so...the joke still kind of flies over my head.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I *noticed*.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I wasn't around when that became your "thing"...so...the joke still kind of flies over my head.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because sorry I don't have a 200% in English.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I thought I was the smarter one. I may need to rethink.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because sorry I don't have a 200% in English.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I have a 107%.

Banned because _good luck!~_


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have a 107%.
> 
> Banned because _good luck!~_



Banned because showoff much?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I dropped out of 9th grade, and I was failing.
But, I had college level English skills ^_^


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because showoff much?



Banned because I blame extra credit.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I dropped out of 9th grade, and I was failing.
> But, I had college level English skills ^_^



Banned because that sounds like a rapper's life story to me.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I dropped out of 9th grade, and I was failing.
> But, I had college level English skills ^_^



Banned because aww... but nice skills!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that sounds like a rapper's life story to me.



Banned because I gotta keep my rep in check, ya know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because aww... but nice skills!



Banned because yeah...I just really hated school and its environment...
I went about dealing with it the wrong way, but whatever. I'm good now ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah...I just really hated school and its environment...
> I went about dealing with it the wrong way, but whatever. I'm good now ^-^



Banned because I understand. At least, things are good now. ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I gotta keep my rep in check, ya know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I blame extra credit.




Banned because you don't need extra credit when you have a 100% in the class.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I know.



Banned because I don't think you do, Dwayne.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banned because do people even look at the 'about me' section on the profile anymore?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't need extra credit when you have a 100% in the class.



Banned because I didn't ask for the extra credit... I just got it. *shrug*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't think you do, Dwayne.



Banned because who's Dwayne dweeb?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because do people even look at the 'about me' section on the profile anymore?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I need teachers like that in my life.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because who's Dwayne dweeb?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're Dwayne, now.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I need teachers like that in my life.



Banned because they're great and they actually teach!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're Dwayne, now.



Banned because you're Shanaynay, now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because they're great and they actually teach!




Banned because if you ever become my teacher you should give me extra credit free of charge.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do people even look at the 'about me' section on the profile anymore?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I do, sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're Shanaynay, now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Look, Ricky, that's not my name.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because if you ever become my teacher you should give me extra credit free of charge.



Banned because why'd I do that?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do people even look at the 'about me' section on the profile anymore?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I do.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I do, sometimes.



Banned because you do. Have you peeked at mine? XD

I need to edit mine again... OTL


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I do, sometimes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned for not saying banned before writing that sentence ****-e.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I do.



Banned for same reason as 2k.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why'd I do that?




Banned because you love me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for same reason as 2k.




Banned for what reason? I don't see any reason.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you love me.



Banned because a teacher loving a student sounds wrong...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because a teacher loving a student sounds wrong...



Banned because you are such a pervert. Shame on you. Just kidding. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you do. Have you peeked at mine? XD
> 
> I need to edit mine again... OTL



Banned because yeah. There wasn't much info, which didn't help me in the "Stalk the Person Above you" thread xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for not saying banned before writing that sentence ****-e.



Banned because I temporarily refused to ban someone who calls me Shanaynay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. There wasn't much info, which didn't help me in the "Stalk the Person Above you" thread xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that's what you get for calling me Dwayne.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's what you get for calling me Dwayne.



Banned because that's what you get for not knowing that mannerisms is a word.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are such a pervert. Shame on you. Just kidding. ^^



Banned for calling me a pervert when you started it. XD



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. There wasn't much info, which didn't help me in the "Stalk the Person Above you" thread xD



Banned because heh, that's what you think. You could've clicked links from my page and took your stalking to a whole new level.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's what you get for not knowing that mannerisms is a word.



Banned because not with that attitude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for calling me a pervert when you started it. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because heh, that's what you think. You could've clicked links from my page and took your stalking to a whole new level.



Banned because it's not really a clickable link, and I never thought to look further than that "about" page...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because not with that attitude.



Banned because you started the attitude throwing.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for calling me a pervert when you started it. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because heh, that's what you think. You could've clicked links from my page and took your stalking to a whole new level.



Banned because hey, at least I found a naughty side of you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's not really a clickable link, and I never thought to look further than that "about" page...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nuh uh you did.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's not really a clickable link, and I never thought to look further than that "about" page...



Banned because there's a home page too~ So much material for lurking/stalking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because hey, at least I found a naughty side of you.



Banned because um... what? So confused right now. .-.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because there's a home page too~ So much material for lurking/stalking.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm in your nightmares. That's why you're confused.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm in your nightmares. That's why you're confused.



Banned because I'm in _your_ nightmares. You're getting it backwards.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm in _your_ nightmares. You're getting it backwards.



Banned because homie *you* got it backwards.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because there's a home page too~ So much material for lurking/stalking.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah I *noticed*. 
stole your thing 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because hey, at least I found a naughty side of you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because no. *You* did.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because homie *you* got it backwards.



Banned for calling me "homie". 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah I *noticed*.
> stole your thing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because you stole my thing.
I bet you're lurking there right now.

Banned for backing me up.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for calling me "homie".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I had the home page open, in another tab, but I was drawing...So, you're banned.
Ricky's the one you gotta worry about.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah I *noticed*.
> stole your thing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because don't make me start it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't make me start it.



Banned because you already did.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I had the home page open, in another tab, but I was drawing...So, you're banned.
> Ricky's the one you gotta worry about.



Banned because what were you drawing?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for calling me "homie".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I am your homie right? >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you already did.




Banned because why are you always a step ahead of me?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I am your homie right? >.<



Banned because I don't like the word "homie". lol

You can be part of the banning clique though~


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because you're still awake o.o


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what were you drawing?



Banned because cartoon shadow Link.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you're still awake o.o



Banned for being surprised.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I am your homie right? >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I bought the right pair of shoes.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because cartoon shadow Link.



Banned because awesome! I didn't know you were an artist~


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because i haven't drawn in ages ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because awesome! I didn't know you were an artist~



Banned because I try...I wouldn't consider myself an artist or good at it, but I try. I think I do alright.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I try...I wouldn't consider myself an artist or good at it, but I try. I think I do alright.



Banned because trying is all that matters! Great job! ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't like the word "homie". lol
> 
> You can be part of the banning clique though~



Banned because you don't have to act like a upperclassmen towards me.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because i haven't drawn in ages ;o



Banned because ooh, really?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because I don't know what to draw?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't have to act like a upperclassmen towards me.



Banned because I'm letting you join the exclusive league of banners that stalk this thread?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I don't know what to draw?



Banned because draw what makes you happy! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because trying is all that matters! Great job! ^^



Banned because thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I don't know what to draw?



Banned because draw everything you see.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I bought the right pair of shoes.



Banned because you are one clever son of a stitch.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I give up... going to bed. I'm already starting to fall asleep... I've been up for 18 hours... 
Just edited my "about me" a bit more... will have to finish tomorrow.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because goodnight


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I give up... going to bed. I'm already starting to fall asleep... I've been up for 18 hours...
> Just edited my "about me" a bit more... will have to finish tomorrow.



Banned because Goodnight, then! ^-^Get some sleep, dammit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are one clever son of a stitch.



Banned because *you're damn right.*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm letting you join the exclusive league of banners that stalk this thread?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how is that a question my furry friend?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned for banning without reason


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I give up... going to bed. I'm already starting to fall asleep... I've been up for 18 hours...
> Just edited my "about me" a bit more... will have to finish tomorrow.



Banned because badnight, see you in your nightmares. Just kidding see you later adulator.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because there's a mystery member lurking about, in this thread.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's a mystery member lurking about, in this thread.



Banned because watchu talking about 2K?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm talking about there are three members viewing this thread. Only one is listed, and the other one is me.


----------



## Black Cat (May 2, 2015)

Banned for banning too many people.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning enough people.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned for having a image that's blurry. Okay that's cool just ninja me you mofo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for having a image that's blurry. Okay that's cool just ninja me you mofo.



Banned because you know how it is. You snooze you lose.
Plus, it isn't blurry. Only the words, "Black Cat" are blurry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned for getting your accents completely wrong.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you know how it is. You snooze you lose.
> Plus, it isn't blurry. Only the words, "Black Cat" are blurry.



Banned because you have a Doctor of Philosophy degree in being a smartass.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you have a Doctor of Philosophy degree in being a smartass.



Banned because I'd rather be a smartass than a dumbass.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'd rather be a smartass than a dumbass.



Banned because you don't know what you're talking about. Australians say mate and rednecks say ****e am I right?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because no. You're not. A lot of nationalities say "mate", and rednecks don't generally say, "****e", either.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no. You're not. A lot of nationalities say "mate", and rednecks don't generally say, "****e", either.



Banned because do you want to be a teacher when you grow up? You always school me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do you want to be a teacher when you grow up? You always school me.



Banned because, No, I've schooled you enough to last a lifetime.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, No, I've schooled you enough to last a lifetime.



Banned because that's fine, we aren't getting married anyways.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's fine, we aren't getting married anyways.



Banned because, boy am I glad. That'd kind of ruin my plans, if we were.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, boy am I glad. That'd kind of ruin my plans, if we were.



Banned because how would it ruin your plans?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because marrying you would ruin anybody's plans.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because there are droplets of water coming out of my eyes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because that is a rare condition that is banned in this forum.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I need to stop posting here because you always roast me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because XD I'll let you cool off. Sleep is calling my name. 'Night!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD I'll let you cool off. Sleep is calling my name. 'Night!



Banned because night nicest person I've ever met.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because gyroid


----------



## MayorBambie (May 2, 2015)

banned cus they're awesome!


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

banned for having no collectibles at all


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned for having 10 purple eggs.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 2, 2015)

Sector said:


> banned for having no collectibles at all



Banned cus I'm saving up... :/


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

ninja'd


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

banned for not banning together to form a band


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Double banned for that pun/play on words.


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Banned because when puns are horrible, they're good


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because night nicest person I've ever met.



Banned for lying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because when puns are horrible, they're good



Banned because or sometimes they're just horrible xP


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Banned because yes, most of them make me want to roll my eyes for ten million years


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I feel the same! Feeling the same is not allowed. You're double banned.


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Banned because cool, we feel the same! I propose a new law that it is now allowed


----------



## K9Ike (May 2, 2015)

banned for ur mom


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Banned because of overused mom joke


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

banned for having an art blog


----------



## K9Ike (May 2, 2015)

banned for ur mom


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

Banned for using the overused mom joke again


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I can.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Banned for owning this thread, okay?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned for owning this thread, okay?



Banned for banning the owner.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned for continuously changing your signature.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for continuously changing your signature.



Banned for *noticing.*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned for *noticing* me *noticing*.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for *noticing* me *noticing*.



Banned for using the word '*notice*' twice in a sentence and for stealing my inside joke.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for using the word '*notice*' twice in a sentence and for stealing my inside joke.



Banned because it's okay. I can do that, because I'm not on the inside.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's okay. I can do that, because I'm not on the inside.



Banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because how daaarrreee you!


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how daaarrreee you!



Banned because I dare.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not down with dares....unless it has to do with Gorillaz.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not down with dares....unless it has to do with Gorillaz.



Banned because I'm writing more of my book!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because okay. sorry...didn't mean to disturb you 
Also banned because I'm watching Gorillaz music video!~


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay. sorry...didn't mean to disturb you
> Also banned because I'm watching Gorillaz music video!~



Banned because you're not disturbing me. I ran out of bans.
Banned because never heard of them.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because what time do you plan to sleep today?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're not disturbing me. I ran out of bans.
> Banned because never heard of them.



Banned because you've probably heard one of their songs, though, and didn't know it. Unless you never ever listen to the radio.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you've probably heard one of their songs, though, and didn't know it. Unless you never ever listen to the radio.



Banned because I don't listen to the radio much anymore so I doubt it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because music is good


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because you should check 'em out sometime, maybe, Myst.

Also banned because music is amazing.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should check 'em out sometime, maybe, Myst.
> 
> Also banned because music is amazing.



Banned because maybe...


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because maybe...



Banned because don't worry, I will not force my music taste on you xD 
Especially, if music isn't your thing...I have one friend who doesn't like music, *at all.*


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned for ignoring my post


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because all it said was, "yes"....I didn't know where to go from there... I'm sorry D;


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't worry, I will not force my music taste on you xD
> Especially, if music isn't your thing...I have one friend who doesn't like music, *at all.*



Banned because okay! I like soundtracks from anime. lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay! I like soundtracks from anime. lol



Banned alright. I accept this. I haven't watch enough anime to say that I don't...plus, I generally like most kinds of music.
I banned "alright", apparently. So, nobody use it, anymore.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned alright. I accept this. I haven't watch enough anime to say that I don't...plus, I generally like most kinds of music.
> I banned "alright", apparently. So, nobody use it, anymore.



Banned because thanks for accepting me. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because just this once, though


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2015)

Banned because pizza


----------



## MayorBambie (May 2, 2015)

banned cus food in general.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus food in general.



Banned because I just joined an offsite RP~


----------



## MayorBambie (May 2, 2015)

banned cus really?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus really?



Banned because yeah!


----------



## MayorBambie (May 2, 2015)

Banned cus what's it about?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus what's it about?



Banned because it's about killing people for a rainbow! It's strange and sci-fi.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 2, 2015)

Banned cus I've never heard of people killing each other for a rainbow... It sounds fun though!


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus I've never heard of people killing each other for a rainbow... It sounds fun though!



Banned because yeah, it's one of a kind, and still accepting. I'm waiting for Lolipup to go online before I start posting~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned for waiting.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for waiting.



Banned for *not* waiting.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned for playing the game without me.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for playing the game without me.



Banned for showing up late to the party.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for showing up late to the party.



Banned because you'll never beat me to the punch again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for lying.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how do you know I'm lying?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you'll never beat me to the punch again.



Banned because I'll wear better gloves.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'll wear better gloves.



Banned because I'm done being your punching bag.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm done being your punching bag.



Banned because you're a crane, not a punching bag.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're a crane, not a punching bag.



Banned because a crane that pulls things or the bird?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because a crane that pulls things or the bird?



Banned because the bird that pulls things!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the bird that pulls things!



Banned because I pull you around.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I pull you around.



Banned for pulling me around when I have a pair of scissors that can cut your arm.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for pulling me around when I have a pair of scissors that can cut your arm.



Banned because okay calm down you bird murderer.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay calm down you bird murderer.



Banned because my villagers in ACNL used to call me 'murderer'. _I wonder why..._


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because my villagers in ACNL used to call me 'murderer'. _I wonder why..._



Banned because I have a friend who murders animals.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have a friend who murders animals.



Banned because really? Who is it?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? Who is it?



Banned because some *myst*erious person. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you'll never beat me to the punch again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because 2K knows all.
Surprise, motha****a.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because some *myst*erious person. ^^



Banned because ah, I get it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because 2K knows all.
> Surprise, motha****a.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned for using a Dexter quote. Also banned because of course you get it you told me to stop using that pun, but I continue to do so because I'm the greatest. Triple banned because you don't know everything liar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for using a Dexter quote. Also banned because of course you get it you told me to stop using that pun, but I continue to do so because I'm the greatest. Triple banned because you don't know everything liar.



Banned for knowing its a Dexter quote. 
Also banned, because I never told you to stop. 
Triple banned because I banned you for continuously using it. 
Banned again for not remembering that correctly. 
Banned again, because au contraire. I do. 
Banned one last time, for not knowing that.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because some *myst*erious person. ^^



Banned for repeatedly abusing that pun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for knowing its a Dexter quote.
> Also banned, because I never told you to stop.
> Triple banned because I banned you for continuously using it.
> Banned again for not remembering that correctly.
> ...



Banned for mass bannage.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for knowing its a Dexter quote.
> Also banned, because I never told you to stop.
> Triple banned because I banned you for continuously using it.
> Banned again for not remembering that correctly.
> ...



Banned because do you want to fight bruh?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for repeatedly abusing that pun.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's not my fault you named yourself as a pun. Such a *myst*ake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do you want to fight bruh?



Banned because a fight with you would be like fighting a maple leaf.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's not my fault you named yourself as a pun. Such a *myst*ake.



Banned because I didn't. I just shortened an old username of mine.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because a fight with you would be like fighting a maple leaf.



Banned because you didn't let me cool off yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I didn't. I just shortened an old username of mine.



Banned because you already told me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you didn't let me cool off yet.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's been over half a day. I think you're done.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you already told me.



Banned because I know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's been over half a day. I think you're done.



Banned because more quotes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yes. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's been over half a day. I think you're done.



Banned because then stop bullying me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because by the way, how do you check how many posts everyone has on a thread?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because then stop bullying me.



Banned because I'm not bullying you. You're bullying yourself, and you need to stop. We're all very concerned about you, Kevin.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes. I thought it was funny.



Banned for stealing my funny bone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because by the way, how do you check how many posts everyone has on a thread?



Banned because magic.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for stealing my funny bone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's only funny, because it's connected to the humerus.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not bullying you. You're bullying yourself, and you need to stop. We're all very concerned about you, Kevin.



Banned because says the one who puts themselves down, Veronica.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for stealing my funny bone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because tell me!


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's only funny, because it's connected to the humerus.



Banned for making me laugh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because tell me!



Banned because it's my secret.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for making me laugh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because * sad puppy face *.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because says the one who puts themselves down, Veronica.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that may be, Kevin, but I'm not the one who then projects that as bullying from someone else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for making me laugh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for laughing. This is srs biznez.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banned because confusion.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that may be, Kevin, but I'm the one who then projects that as bullying from someone else.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because who Veronica?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because who Veronica?



Banned because I read that as 'Victoria'.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Banned for reading incorrectly.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for reading incorrectly.



Banned for *not* reading incorrectly. Ha!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for *not* reading incorrectly. Ha!



Banned for that lame punchline.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for that lame punchline.



Banned because want some wine instead of that punch?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for *not* reading incorrectly. Ha!



Banned for that double negative.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because who Veronica?



Banned because it's your alter ego.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because want some wine instead of that punch?



Banned because naw I think I'm fine. I don't drink wine.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for that double negative.



Banned because I can do anything if I set my mind to it!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for that double negative.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what's my alter ego?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because naw I think I'm fine. I don't drink wine.



Banned because more *hic* for me then!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what's my alter eggo?



Banned because its that waffle, you decided not to eat, earlier.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I can do anything if I set my mind to it!



Banned because yes you can, Myst...yes you can.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes you can, Myst...yes you can.



Banned because damn right, I can! This is America! No offense to other countries, however... just making a joke here.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because damn right, I can! This is America! No offense to other countries, however... just making a joke here.



Banned because I am offended!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because its that waffle, you decided not to eat, earlier.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't eat diabetic waffles.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am offended!



Banned for being offended?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't eat diabetic waffles.



Banned because exactly. That's why you decided not to eat it, and called it Veronica, instead.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being offended?



Banned because I was just joking. I always say I'm offended, when someone says something along the lines of "no offence"


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly. That's why you decided not to eat it, and called it Veronica, instead.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you weren't joking. Also banned because I will eat you so the waffle's name is not Veronica.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you weren't joking. Also banned because I will eat you so the waffle's name is not Veronica.



Banned because you nasty.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you nasty.



Banned because XD.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you nasty.



Banned because I'm not nasty you thug.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not nasty you thug.



Banned because it's entertaining to watch you two bicker.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's entertaining to watch you two bicker.



Banned because that's what's going to happen when you have a child my little paddawan.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not nasty you thug.



Banned because that was a pretty graphic/volatile thing to say, you halfwit. Therefore, you're nasty. So, you're banned again, and again, and again.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's what's going to happen when you have a child my little paddawan.



Banned because nope.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that was a pretty graphic/volatile thing to say, you halfwit. Therefore, you're nasty. So, you're banned again, and again, and again.



Banned because I'm sorry if I offended you, I didn't know you were sensitive.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm sorry if I offended you, I didn't know you were sensitive.



Banned because stop being nasty.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because stop being nasty.



Banned because I wasn't trying to be nasty.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banning you two for fighting like an old married couple.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banning you two for fighting like an old married couple.



Banned for not helping me fix 2K.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for not helping me fix 2K.



Banned because what do you mean by "fix"?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not broken.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you mean by "fix"?



Banned because you guess.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you guess.



Banned for creeping me out...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not broken, yo. Cut that **** out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you guess.



Banned because quit being creepy Kevin. You're scaring people.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not broken, yo. Cut that **** out.



Banned because I believe you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I believe you.



*Banned because *


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because *



Banned because you're welcome. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for creeping me out...



Banned because you're the creeper talking about being in people's nightmares.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not broken, yo. Cut that **** out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because Myst's not trying to tag team with you so stop it Veronica.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're the creeper talking about being in people's nightmares.



Banned for taking so long just to come up with that. How disappointing.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're the creeper talking about being in people's nightmares.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I creeped myself out by taking your messages out of context then.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're the creeper talking about being in people's nightmares.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nobody said anything about tag team.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for taking so long just to come up with that. How disappointing.



Banned because my fridge was running so I had to chase it. Don't be disappointed in me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I creeped myself out by taking your messages out of context then.



Banned because say sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nobody said anything about tag team.




Banned because just be quiet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because my fridge was running so I had to chase it. Don't be disappointed in me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because Myst doesn't need to apologize. They took it, the way you implied it. 
Also banned for bad jokes, and banned because you're a disappointment to us all.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst doesn't need to apologize. They took it, the way you implied it.
> Also banned for bad jokes, and banned because you're a disappointment to us all.



Banned because yeah!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because just be quiet.



Banned because a friend of mine once told me to shut up. So, just to mess with her, I didn't talk to her for two weeks.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst doesn't need to apologize. They took it, the way you implied it.
> Also banned for bad jokes, and banned because you're a disappointment to us all.



Banned because it's not they, it's only one person.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2015)

Banned because no sig.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah!



Banned because you agree? There's water coming out of my eyeballs.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's not they, it's only one person.



Banned because learn your English nouns and pronouns, fool.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you agree? There's water coming out of my eyeballs.



Banned for skipping me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because a friend of mine once told me to shut up. So, just to mess with her, I didn't talk to her for two weeks.



Banned because is that a subliminal message?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is that a subliminal message?



Banned because you tell me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for skipping me.



Banned for having eight apples in your avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for having eight apples in your avatar.



Banned for counting them, weirdo.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for having eight apples in your avatar.



Banned because the most well behaved pet apple died last year.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because learn your English nouns and pronouns, fool.




Banned because at least I'm still in school you blockhead.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Banned because you're not a blockhead.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the most well behaved pet apple died last year.



Banned because did someone eat your pet?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because did someone eat your pet?



Banned because those are actually wooden or plastic pieces that are shaped like apples. One of them suffered great injuries, which is why she died.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you tell me.



Banned because you tell me. I'm so slick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because those are actually wooden or plastic pieces that are shaped like apples. One of them suffered great injuries, which is why she died.



Banned because I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Banned because you didn't ban me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because at least I'm still in school you blockhead.



Banned because you're 18, still in school, and don't know your nouns and pronouns. 
Also banned because you didn't know mannerisms was a word, either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because you didn't ban me.



Banned because you're banned.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because you didn't ban me.



Banned because you don't need to be banned.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're 18, still in school, and don't know your nouns and pronouns.
> Also banned because you didn't know mannerisms was a word, either.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because how do you know I'm 18?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you agree? There's water coming out of my eyeballs.



Banned because yes, I agree.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't need to be banned.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's in your "About Me", numskull.


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's in your "About Me", numskull.



Banned bc o


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's in your "About Me", numskull.



Banned because you are a stalker imbecile.


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a stalker imbecile.



banned bc I jst ate pizza


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, I agree.




Banned because everyone's invisible.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a stalker imbecile.



Banned because that is not even an intelligent response.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I jst ate pizza



Banned because I'm jealous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that is not even an intelligent response.



Banned because you are trying to avoid a explanation for your stalker ways.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I jst ate pizza



I just ate vegetable medley with tuna...I had a healthy meal to make up for my chili binge.


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I just ate vegetable medley with tuna...I had a healthy meal to make up for my chili binge.



banned bc lets be fat together


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a stalker too! That's why I made a stalking thread, duh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm jealous.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's your "About Me." that you posted publicly for people to look at.


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm jealous.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned bc I really want ice cream

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm a stalker too! That's why I made a stalking thread, duh.



bannedd bc omg same yo


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I really want ice cream
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because stalkers everywhere!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc lets be fat together



Banned because fat is awesome.


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because stalkers everywhere!



banned bc bless

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because fat is awesome.



banned bc I cant gain weight


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc bless
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I can't gain weight either. .-.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc bless
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because anything is possible, if you just believe.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm a stalker too! That's why I made a stalking thread, duh.



Banned because that's great! (You always say that) We have three stalkers and one normal person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's your "About Me." that you posted publicly for people to look at.




Banned because you won't tell anyone your age you elderly person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc I really want ice cream
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I rather have cheesecake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's great! (You always say that) We have three stalkers and one normal person.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because Myst and Toadsworthy know.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because anything is possible, if you just believe.



Banned because yeah!



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's great! (You always say that) We have three stalkers and one normal person.



Banned because who's the normal person?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst and Toadsworthy know.



Banned because yup. I used math to figure it out. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because it's ellabella, but she's not here right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's great! (You always say that) We have three stalkers and one normal person.



Banned for trying to pose as a normal person, when you're the most abnormal.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst and Toadsworthy know.



Banned because I would like to know too old wisdom carrying person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you already know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's ellabella, but she's not here right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you just won't admit that I'm normal and you're not.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you already know.



Banned because I said it in this thread. Go and find where!~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I said it in this thread. Go and find where!~



Banned because I'm not going through 39,877 posts to find it.


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

banned bc same


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I would like to know too old wisdom carrying person.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm not normal, but you're also far from it, as well, Kev.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not going through 39,877 posts to find it.



Banned because it was recent~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it was recent~



Banned because shhhh.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not normal, but you're also far from it, as well, Kev.



Banned because you don't know what you're talking about V you freak.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it was recent~



Banned because that doesn't help at all. ~


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banned because Kevin makes me think of this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shhhh.



Banned because they're too lazy to look.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Kevin makes me think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because oh my god my name is not Kevin, Shaye.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Kevin makes me think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because that is a perfect representation of Kevin. 'Grats.

Also banned because I know. Kevin's such a lazy ass x3


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh my god my name is not Kevin, Shaye.



Banned because who is 'Shaye'?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that is a perfect representation of Kevin. 'Grats.
> 
> Also banned because I know. Kevin's such a lazy ass x3



x2 Banned because agreed. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't know what you're talking about V you freak.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because a freak would know a freakier freak, when presented with one, and you, Kevin, are a freakier freak than I.


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

banned bc okay


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because who is 'Shaye'?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because who is 'Kevin'?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because Kevin makes me think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for talking behind my back. Shame on you I thought you were better than this.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because 'what is love?'


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

banned bc bye


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc bye



Banned because BYE KARMINNY! I'LL MISS YOU FOREVER! D; 
xP


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that is a perfect representation of Kevin. 'Grats.
> 
> Also banned because I know. Kevin's such a lazy ass x3




Banned because I bet you are so lazy you don't even want to hold a pencil. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc bye




Banned because bye, I'll have to deal with these major losers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because who is 'Shaye'?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because -1 for agreeing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I bet you are so lazy you don't even want to hold a pencil.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because, that totally explains, why I was drawing earlier...so damn lazy. I should be ashamed.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because a freak would know a freakier freak, when presented with one, and you, Kevin, are a freakier freak than I.



Banned because when I got tested for being a freak it came out negative so I think you're talking about Shaye.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because when I got tested for being a freak it came out negative so I think you're talking about Shaye.



Banned because it was a false negative.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was a false negative.



Banned because it was a _double_ negative.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, that totally explains, why I was drawing earlier...so damn lazy. I should be ashamed.



Banned because is that why I get up to the bathroom while you don't?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it was a _double_ negative.



Banned because +1 for correcting 2K.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was a false negative.




Banned because it was a *double positive.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is that why I get up to the bathroom while you don't?



Banned because why are you steppin to the bathroom, man?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it was a _double_ negative.



Banned because somehow, it was not.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because +1 for correcting 2K.



Banned because thanks?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because somehow, it was not.



Banned because oh...


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't think of any reason to ban you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why are you steppin to the bathroom, man?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what do you mean dawg?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because thanks?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why the question mark?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah...I don't think that "false" is considered a "negative" word...
Though, I'm not _positive._

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what do you mean dawg?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I mean the bathroom. Why you tryna fight it, mane.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because whoa Myst, calm down. it's okay. You'll figure it out.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why the question mark?



Banned because I'm not sure.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

-ignore-


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Whoa.
You're banned.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah...I don't think that "false" is considered a "negative" word...
> Though, I'm not _positive._
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because no idea and glitches...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Whoa.



Banned because 'whoa'.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I am sick.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm invisible.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I've banned you twice.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am sick.



Banned because ohmigosh, I hope you feel better!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ohmigosh, I hope you feel better!



Banned because xD calm down. Thank you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah...I don't think that "false" is considered a "negative" word...
> Though, I'm not _positive._
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I didn't say that but if you want to have a bathroom brawl I won't accept.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I didn't say that but if you want to have a bathroom brawl I won't accept.



Banned because I'd only ever have a bathroom brawl with one person, and that person is *not* you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not sure.



Banned because ignore what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'd only ever have a bathroom brawl with one person, and that person is *not* you.



Banned because what the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ignore what?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it means exactly what it says.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD calm down. Thank you.



Banned because I am calm! I just don't want other people to suffer. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ignore what?



Banned because the site glitched on me...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I am calm! I just don't want other people to suffer. ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you, but I wouldn't say I'm suffering...


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you, but I wouldn't say I'm suffering...



Banned because np! B-But it qualifies as suffering to me...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it means exactly what it says.



Banned because hey it's good to know you hate someone more then me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I am calm! I just don't want other people to suffer. ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because did you post the same post like 10 times?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np! B-But it qualifies as suffering to me...



Banned for qualifying it at suffering...


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because did you post the same post like 10 times?



Banned because only twice... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for qualifying it at suffering...



Banned because same gif still. I want pizza again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because hey it's good to know you hate someone more then me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for taking what I said out of context and in a way it wasn't meant to be taken.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for qualifying it at suffering...



Banned because *as.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *as.



Banned because *high five*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because only twice...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I want to vomit. So, surprisingly pizza doesn't sound appetizing xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *as.



Banned because amazing.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because only twice...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for making that face for no reason and using ellipses three times in a row. ^^


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for making that face for no reason and using ellipses three times in a row. ^^



Banned for *noticing*.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I want to vomit. So, surprisingly pizza doesn't sound appetizing xD



Banned because why? ;w;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for taking what I said out of context and in a way it wasn't meant to be taken.




Banned because what did you mean by only one person?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for *noticing*.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm dying, Myst.
Nah....I don't know why.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *high five*



Banned because we are a great team.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what did you mean by only one person?



Banned because I meant only one person. I don't know how it could be more clear than that.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm dying, Myst.
> Nah....I don't know why.



Banned because you can't die yet! You're too young... ;w;
Aww... maybe you need to drink orange juice to feel better!



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because we are a great team.



Banned because heh, we're the grammar nazi team.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I meant only one person. I don't know how it could be more clear than that.



Banned because I know one person, but why that person?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you can't die yet! You're too young... ;w;
> Aww... maybe you need to drink orange juice to feel better!
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm the better grammar nazi in the team.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can't die yet! You're too young... ;w;
> Aww... maybe you need to drink orange juice to feel better!
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because D: I don't have any orange juice...
Also banned because y'all caught *one* mistake....chill. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I know one person, but why that person?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why not?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because D: I don't have any orange juice...
> Also banned because y'all caught *one* mistake....chill. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because you never give me a straight answer.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because D: I don't have any orange juice...
> Also banned because y'all caught *one* mistake....chill. xD



Banned because do you have any kind of juice? If not, water works to!
Banned because one mistake so far~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you never give me a straight answer.



Banned because I don't have one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because do you have any kind of juice? If not, water works to!
> Banned because one mistake so far~



Banned because some apple/strawberry/banana juice that disgustingly tastes like candy, and I just got done drinking a liter of water. Sooo. Idk...I'll just wait and see what tomorrow holds for me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't have one.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you are a crook.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a crook



Banned because how?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how?



Banned because what person are you talking about?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because some apple/strawberry/banana juice that disgustingly tastes like candy, and I just got done drinking a liter of water. Sooo. Idk...I'll just wait and see what tomorrow holds for me.



Banned because oh... hm... yeah, that sounds good. Maybe try going to sleep early too? ^^


----------



## Karminny (May 2, 2015)

banned bc same yo


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what person are you talking about?



Banned because I'm not talking about any person in particular, and I don't see why it would matter if I was.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh... hm... yeah, that sounds good. Maybe try going to sleep early too? ^^



Banned because I will. I was up until 5:30 a.m., yesterday/today and woke up early.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not talking about any person in particular, and I don't see why it would matter if I was.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you should go to sleep earlier than 5:30 a.m. instead of talking to me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you should go to sleep earlier than 5:30 a.m. instead of talking to me.



Banned because I stopped talking to you 2 hours, before I went to sleep


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I will. I was up until 5:30 a.m., yesterday/today and woke up early.



Banned because oh, my... sleeping early would be a wise choice. ;w;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I stopped talking to you 2 hours, before I went to sleep



Banned because uh huh sure, you can't cover it up on me. Plus you forgot a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, my... sleeping early would be a wise choice. ;w;



Banned because yeahhh...I don't even remember what I was doing for two hours, after I got off of here xD 
I will, but I have to wait until 11, at least, because I have to take my dog out to pee again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because uh huh sure, you can't cover it up on me. Plus you forgot a period at the end of your sentence.



Banned because I said goodnight around 3 or so.
Also banned because I don't like to put periods at the end of sentences, if I use an emoji, at the end.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeahhh...I don't even remember what I was doing for two hours, after I got off of here xD
> I will, but I have to wait until 11, at least, because I have to take my dog out to pee again.



Banned because alright. I will hold you accountable to that.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeahhh...I don't even remember what I was doing for two hours, after I got off of here xD
> I will, but I have to wait until 11, at least, because I have to take my dog out to pee again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because it doesn't matter. At the end of every sentence you should put a period.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because alright. I will hold you accountable to that.



Banned because xD alright.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it doesn't matter. At the end of every sentence you should put a period.



Banned because I like to break the rules sometimes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned for trying to indirectly ask me something.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD alright.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for indirectly asking you what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for indirectly asking you what?



Banned because _something_. I caught on to your indirect question, that you didn't even know you were asking.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I wonder how far this thread will go...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because _something_. I caught on to your indirect question, that you didn't even know you were asking.



Banned because tell me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I wonder how far this thread will go...



Banned because until the end of time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because tell me.



Banned because your inner psyche already knows.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I wonder how far this thread will go...



Banned until I have the most posts in this thread.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned until I have the most posts in this thread.



Banned because lmfao. Good luck with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because we're almost to page 4000! Oh, and here's the special link.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because until the end of time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because stop answering with riddles.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because lmfao. Good luck with that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because we're almost to page 4000! Oh, and here's the special link.



Banned because that's why I asked for the link, to see where I'm at. Eh first is the worst second is the best.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lmfao. Good luck with that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because we're almost to page 4000! Oh, and here's the special link.



Banned because for me, right now, we're on page 1333....
Also banned because I can't believe I've posted so much in here....I haven't even been posting that long, in here. 
Also banned because I used to avoid this thread, because you intimidated me.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because for me, right now, we're on page 1333....
> Also banned because I can't believe I've posted so much in here....I haven't even been posting that long, in here.
> Also banned because I used to avoid this thread, because you intimidated me.



Banned because how many posts per page do you have it set to?
Banned because how did _I_ intimidate you?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop answering with riddles.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it isn't a riddle.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's why I asked for the link, to see where I'm at. Eh first is the worst second is the best.



Banned for changing your goal.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it isn't a riddle.



Banned because just tell me the question.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how many posts per page do you have it set to?
> Banned because how did _I_ intimidate you?



Banned because I think 40...It was hard to keep up with threads, when there was a new page every few minutes.
Banned because I don't know. I thought you were the cool/popular person of the forums, and I'm just a dork ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for changing your goal.



Banned because I might change it again. I think some day I'll beat you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because just tell me the question.



Banned because why do I have to tell you, your own question?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I'm catching up to the infamous Disband...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why do I have to tell you, your own question?



Banned because I don't know the question. I think you're just making it up to make me curious.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't know the question. I think you're just making it up to make me curious.



Banned for not knowing your own question.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I think 40...It was hard to keep up with threads, when there was a new page every few minutes.
> Banned because I don't know. I thought you were the cool/popular person of the forums, and I'm just a dork ^-^



Banned because oh, cool!
Banned because *shrug* I'm not _that_ cool. I just post a lot.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I might change it again. I think some day I'll beat you.



Banned because I doubt that.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm catching up to the infamous Disband...



Banned because Disband doesn't use TBT anymore. He does pay a visit to Wishy's every once in a while though.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not knowing your own question.



Banned because I'm about to rip my hair and your hair off if you don't tell me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Banned because I remember Disband… :')


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I remember Disband… :')



Banned because yeah... strange how he doesn't spam anymore.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool!
> Banned because *shrug* I'm not _that_ cool. I just post a lot.
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for being a pessimist.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for being a pessimist.



Banned because have you seen how many times I've posted compared to you? I'm not a pessimist. I'm a realist.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool!
> Banned because *shrug* I'm not _that_ cool. I just post a lot.
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I know. His last known activity on here was in January.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm about to rip my hair and your hair off if you don't tell me.



Banned because what if I told you, you can not rip my hair out?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because you stalker


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know. His last known activity on here was in January.



Banned because he was last on 12 days ago on Wishy's.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you stalker



Banned because it's not stalking. It's on his profile.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

banned because you checked


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because you checked



Banned because yup.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because have you seen how many times I've posted compared to you? I'm not a pessimist. I'm a realist.



Banned because you can be both. A pessimist has no hope for the future. You're saying that there's no chance I'll beat you in posts.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can be both. A pessimist has no hope for the future. You're saying that there's no chance I'll beat you in posts.



Banned because nah, I just think it's impossible unless I stop posting.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nah, I just think it's impossible unless I stop posting.



Banned because will you ever stop posting?


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because will you ever stop posting?



Banned because idk.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because idk.



Banned because I know.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I know.



Banned because tell me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because tell me.



Banned because I can't.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Banned for refusing to share information.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can't.



Banned for being cryptic.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for refusing to share information.



Banned because I thought you went to beddy byes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being cryptic.



Banned for being cryptic as well.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I thought you went to beddy byes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't go to sleep without saying goodnight, first, if I'm in a somewhat conversation.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for being cryptic as well.



Banned because when was I cryptic?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't go to sleep without saying goodnight, first, if I'm in a somewhat conversation.



Banned because good night then! It's 11pm.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because when was I cryptic?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because noooooo....ooo.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't go to sleep without saying goodnight, first, if I'm in a somewhat conversation.



Banned because oh, nice to know that you're somewhat respectful.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh, nice to know that you're somewhat respectful.



Banned because I'm the most respectful ***** ever.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because when was I cryptic?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because always.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because noooooo....ooo.



Banned because yes.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because always.



Banned because never.

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES! I got the 40,000th post!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm the most respectful ***** ever.



That is a lie. You the baddest *****.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because so you're not *myst*erious? Also banned because you're so cool for being the 40,000th post.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because congrats. Also banned because I am laying down but I'm not going to sleep now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> That is a lie. You the baddest *****.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for not banning me. Also banned because I'm the baddest most respectful *****.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because congrats. Also banned because I am laying down but I'm not going to sleep now.



Banned because you need to sleep. If you don't, you won't get better. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you need to sleep. If you don't, you won't get better. ;w;


 banned because I'll be fine.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because congrats. Also banned because I am laying down but I'm not going to sleep now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I ban you all the time what are you talking about?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because I'll be fine.



Banned because I hope so...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because so you're not *myst*erious? Also banned because you're so cool for being the 40,000th post.



Banned because maybe.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I ban you all the time what are you talking about?



Banned because you forgot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I hope so...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I will...I'll go to sleep at 11:30 promise


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I hope so...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what does sleepless dreamer mean? Isn't that just a daydreamer?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you forgot.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I never forget.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I will...I'll go to sleep at 11:30 promise



Banned for procrastinating... you'll then say midnight... 12:30am... and never go to sleep. Just go now. Please. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what does sleepless dreamer mean? Isn't that just a daydreamer?



Banned because a bit, yes. Also, I'm a world-creator/story-writer.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what does sleepless dreamer mean? Isn't that just a daydreamer?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you did, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for procrastinating... you'll then say midnight... 12:30am... and never go to sleep. Just go now. Please. ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nah. I promised. There's a difference. I keep my promises.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for procrastinating... you'll then say midnight... 12:30am... and never go to sleep. Just go now. Please. ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because wow, someone's popular.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you did, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't see no proof, proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah. I promised. There's a difference. I keep my promises.



Banned because go sleep then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because wow, someone's popular.



Banned because how is that an indication of whether or not I'm popular?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because wow, someone's popular.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because alright. I'm out. Goodnight ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because go sleep then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because never mind I was thinking of you like J.K. Rowling or a popular novelist.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because never mind I was thinking of you like J.K. Rowling or a popular novelist.



Banned because oh. lol Want to see my books? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. I'm out. Goodnight ^-^



Banned because good night!~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because alright. I'm out. Goodnight ^-^



Banned because oh I see now. Night get better my kōhai.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh. lol Want to see my books? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because sure, I don't read but I'll read a book if a friend wrote it. ^^


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because sure, I don't read but I'll read a book if a friend wrote it. ^^



Banned because oh, that's nice of you! ^^
Here's a link to my favorite one.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, that's nice of you! ^^
> Here's a link to my favorite one.



Banned because you weren't joking about being a story writer. 26 chapters!


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you weren't joking about being a story writer. 26 chapters!



Banned because yeah! Want to see something shorter?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah! Want to see something shorter?



Banned because how short?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how short?



Banned because I have a horror piece that's two chapters so far.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have a horror piece that's two chapters so far.



Banned because tell me, why is it that you write stories?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because tell me, why is it that you write stories?



Banned because oh, uh... I have no idea... I've been writing for as long as I know. It's in my blood to write and I enjoy it too. ^w^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, uh... I have no idea... I've been writing for as long as I know. It's in my blood to write and I enjoy it too. ^w^



It's a hobby of yours? ^^


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> It's a hobby of yours? ^^



Banned because yeah, yeah, it is! Writing is to me what drawing is to artists~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, yeah, it is! Writing is to me what drawing is to artists~



Banned because oh okay I understand. Also maybe there's someone there *that can help us out. (Silhouette, Chapter 1 paragraph 21)


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh okay I understand. Also maybe there's someone there *that can help us out. (Silhouette, Chapter 1 paragraph 21)



Banned because lmc. >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lmc. >.<



Banned because let me correct?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because let me correct?



Banned because "let me check" and... thanks for catching that!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because "let me check" and... thanks for catching that!



Banned because I've never heard of lmc before. Also in paragraph 25 it's shoot not shot. You're welcome.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I've never heard of lmc before. Also in paragraph 25 it's shoot not shot. You're welcome.



Banned because I'll go check on that one too... >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'll go check on that one too... >.<



Banned because I know why you use correct grammar when talking to people, because you write stories.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I know why you use correct grammar when talking to people, because you write stories.



Banned for figuring that out just now... oh, and thanks for catching that second error! I think I might go through and edit my early chapters tonight.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for figuring that out just now... oh, and thanks for catching that second error! I think I might go through and edit my early chapters tonight.



Banned because do you not proofread your chapters?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do you not proofread your chapters?



Banned because I do but it's been a few months since I wrote them so I have a fresher perspective. Plus, I want to edit not just for grammar but also story consistency.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I do but it's been a few months since I wrote them so I have a fresher perspective. Plus, I want to edit not just for grammar but also story consistency.



Banned because I don't have any knowledge on story consistency so I can't help you there.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't have any knowledge on story consistency so I can't help you there.



Banned because don't worry. I can handle that much. Basically, making sure that the characters didn't wildly change, also to edit in some foreshadowing.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because don't worry. I can handle that much. Basically, making sure that the characters didn't wildly change, also to edit in some foreshadowing.



Banned because when did you write Silhouette?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because when did you write Silhouette?



Banned because I started writing it in... March, I believe.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I started writing it in... March, I believe.



Banned because what do you mean by a fresher perspective? In paragraph 37 there doesn't need to be a comma after here.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what do you mean by a fresher perspective? In paragraph 37 there doesn't need to be a comma after here.



Banned because I mean that I have a stronger grip on the plotline than I did when I was originally starting out the story. And lmc on that.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

banned because school tomorrow D:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Banned because that really sucks.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

banned because it does…


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because school tomorrow D:



Banned because good luck! ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that really sucks.



Banned because that comma is debatable.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck! ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you are debatable. Just kidding, also the next paragraph it's laying not lying.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are debatable. Just kidding, also the next paragraph it's laying not lying.



Banned because lmc. lol


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lmc. lol



Banned because I'm going to tell your English teacher to give you a D instead.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm going to tell your English teacher to give you a D instead.



Banned because no! >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no! >.<



Banned because there should be no comma after life at the fifth to last paragraph. Are you sure I shouldn't tell your English teacher? ^^


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because there should be no comma after life at the fifth to last paragraph. Are you sure I shouldn't tell your English teacher? ^^



Banned because lmc again. And yes, I'm sure... >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lmc again. And yes, I'm sure... >.<



Banned because I wonder you did for your English teacher to give you a A.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I wonder you did for your English teacher to give you a A.



Banned because ew. Gross. *what you did?


----------



## NewLeaf13 (May 3, 2015)

Banned because I'm a miiverse admin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Banned because that's cool!


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Banned because I'm a miiverse admin.



Banned because really?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ew. Gross. *what you did?



Banned because you are a pervert. Also wow I got corrected.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a pervert. Also wow I got corrected.



Banned because only a little bit. It was the wink, okay? And yes, I corrected you for once. heh.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because only a little bit. It was the wink, okay? And yes, I corrected you for once. heh.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned for winking again.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for winking again.



Banned because you like when I wink.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you like when I wink.



Banned because no, no, I don't. *cringes*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, no, I don't. *cringes*



Banned because aw that's okay, I won't hurt you.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because aw that's okay, I won't hurt you.



Banned because uh... okay. .-.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because uh... okay. .-.



Banned because is there something wrong?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is there something wrong?



Banned because no? I'm just confused. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no? I'm just confused. lmao



Banned because I'm confused as well as to why you're cringing.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm confused as well as to why you're cringing.



Banned because I was a bit grossed out by what your message implied...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was a bit grossed out by what your message implied...



Banned because just forget about it, you took Forensics so you must've seen grosser things.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because just forget about it, you took Forensics so you must've seen grosser things.



Banned because true. I saw some nasty decapitation pictures before. Fully graphic and all.

Also banned because I just finished editing through the prologue and I made it a lot more smooth too~


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

banned because good job


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because true. I saw some nasty decapitation pictures before. Fully graphic and all.
> 
> Also banned because I just finished editing through the prologue and I made it a lot more smooth too~



Banned because I've seen someone use a machete and threw their hand above their head and slashed their back in half with like a inch or two deep cut at a ceremony in the Middle East. Banned because good, it's going to be good practice for when you become a famous novelist.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I've seen someone use a machete and threw their hand above their head and slashed their back in half with like a inch or two deep cut at a ceremony in the Middle East. Banned because good, it's going to be good practice for when you become a famous novelist.



Banned because wo. Sounds intense.

Banned because thanks! ^w^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> banned because good job



Banned because thank you!


----------



## Elisay (May 3, 2015)

Banned because not giving legitimate reasons to ban someone


----------



## Ragdoll (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I've seen someone use a machete and threw their hand above their head and slashed their back in half with like a inch or two deep cut at a ceremony in the Middle East. Banned because good, it's going to be good practice for when you become a famous novelist.



banned because how dare u skip me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elisay said:


> Banned because not giving legitimate reasons to ban someone



banned because ur avatar is disturbing


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> banned because how dare u skip me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because forgive me Shaye is distracting me.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because forgive me Shaye is distracting me.



Banned for calling me 'Shaye', _Kevin._


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because wo. Sounds intense.
> 
> Banned because thanks! ^w^
> 
> ...




Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're welcome.



Banned because you've been a big help~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for calling me 'Shaye', _Kevin._



Banned for calling me 'Kevin' Shaye.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you've been a big help~



Banned because you owe me your life now I helped you correct one chapter.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for calling me 'Kevin' Shaye.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I can call you Kevin if you call me Shaye.

Banned because nope. X'D


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can call you Kevin if you call me Shaye.
> 
> Banned because nope. X'D



Banned because do you know anyone named Shaye? Also banned because what does it take to get your life?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do you know anyone named Shaye? Also banned because what does it take to get your life?



Banned because no, I don't. Hm... banned because it takes Kyubey offering for me to be a magical girl. Are you Kyubey? Or maybe Sebastian asking if I want to make a contract! XD Anime references ftw.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, I don't. Hm... banned because it takes Kyubey offering for me to be a magical girl. Are you Kyubey? Or maybe Sebastian asking if I want to make a contract! XD Anime references ftw.



Banned because oh god please help this child I don't watch anime sadly.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh god please help this child I don't watch anime sadly.



Banned because Kyubey is from PMMM and Sebastian is from Black Butler.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Kyubey is from PMMM and Sebastian is from Black Butler.



Banned because why did you tell me that?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why did you tell me that?



Banned because in case you wanted to start watching anime.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because in case you wanted to start watching anime.



Banned because okay, if I ever do I'll watch those two. Do you watch Attack on Titan?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay, if I ever do I'll watch those two. Do you watch Attack on Titan?



Banned because yes, I've seen it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, I've seen it.



Banned because what about Fairy Tale?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what about Fairy Tale?



Banned because nope. Too many episodes. .-.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope. Too many episodes. .-.



Banned because instead of writing novels you could be watching Fairy Tale so you wouldn't complain.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because instead of writing novels you could be watching Fairy Tale so you wouldn't complain.



Banned because nah. I like writing more.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nah. I like writing more.



Banned because you're the first person I've met who likes to write.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're the first person I've met who likes to write.



Banned because ohmigosh, really?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ohmigosh, really?



Oh my gosh totally!


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Oh my gosh totally!



Banned because you didn't ban me.

Also banned because that is so surprising! I'm friends with so many writers. ;w;


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

banned because I have to make a wattpad to read your books!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you didn't ban me.
> 
> Also banned because that is so surprising! I'm friends with so many writers. ;w;



Banned because that's probably why I thought you were popular.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I have to make a wattpad to read your books!



Banned because really?~ <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's probably why I thought you were popular.



Banned because probably.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Banned because it's 3am why am I up


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Banned because my legs really hurt.


----------



## Lolipup (May 3, 2015)

Banned because you confused me on my ask thread~ xwx


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

banned because you got confused


----------



## Lolipup (May 3, 2015)

Banned because everyone gets confused, I just happen to get confused more than others D'x


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really?~ <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for saying probably after I already said it.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for saying probably after I already said it.



Banned because yup.


----------



## device (May 3, 2015)

Banned for having somesort of signature.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yup.



Banned because you stay up late.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you stay up late.



Banned because so do you?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because so do you?



Banned because how is that a question?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how is that a question?



Banned because I don't know your timezone.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know your timezone.



Banned because I don't know your *time zone either.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't know your *time zone either.



Banned because 1:30am almost.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because 1:30am almost.



Banned because same here. 1:35 a.m.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Same here. 1:35 a.m.



Banned because same timezone. Cool~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because same timezone. Cool~



Banned because we have so many things in common.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because we have so many things in common.



Banned because what else?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what else?



Banned because what?


----------



## Moonlight- (May 3, 2015)

Banned because my timezone is nowhere near yours >.<


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what?



Banned because what else do we have "in common"?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moonlight- said:


> Banned because my timezone is nowhere near yours >.<



Banned because what time is it for you?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what else do we have "in common"?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because we are both humans.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because we are both humans.



Banned because duh.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because duh.



Banned because you asked. You should already know what we have in common.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you asked. You should already know what we have in common.



Banned for your sarcasm. No one asked for it. XD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for your sarcasm. No one asked for it. XD



Banned because do you automatically get nicer when it's late at night or is it just me? ^^


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do you automatically get nicer when it's late at night or is it just me? ^^



Banned because I don't know? Are you tired?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know? Are you tired?



Banned because why the question mark after the I don't know? Also are you tired?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why the question mark after the I don't know? Also are you tired?



Banned to express uncertainty. No, not tired at all.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned to express uncertainty. No, not tired at all.



Banned because I'm half tired, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm half tired, if that makes any sense.



Banned because it does.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it does.



Banned because when did you get up today?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because when did you get up today?



Banned because like 9am. You?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

banned because do you plan to sleep soon?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because do you plan to sleep soon?



Banned because do you want me to leave? ;w; Maybe.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because like 9am. You?



Banned because 3 post meridiem.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because 3 post meridiem.



Banned because oh...


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

banned because don't you have school tomorrow?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh...



Banned because why the why are you surprised? (・_・)


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because don't you have school tomorrow?



Banned because Saturday night

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why the why are you surprised? (・_・)



Banned because I am.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Saturday night
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that was a lame answer.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that was a lame answer.



Banned because thank you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you.



Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're welcome.



Banned because excellent.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because excellent.



Banned because you can't keep up a conversation.


----------



## kassie (May 3, 2015)

Banned because you should hide those User Title Color Change add-ons.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

skeletique said:


> Banned because you should hide those User Title Color Change add-ons.



Banned because why?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can't keep up a conversation.



Banned because I blame time.

Also banned because I just finished editing chapter one! Time to sleep. >w<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I blame time.
> 
> Also banned because I just finished editing chapter one! Time to sleep. >w<



Banned for sleeping when you aren't tired. Second ban because you mean just finishing fixing the mistakes that I found? Third ban because see you in your nightmares. (^_-)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Banned for still being awake.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for still being awake.



Banned because I'm not tired.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not tired.



Banned because go to sleep, Kevin. The world depends on it. The forums can wait for you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because go to sleep, Kevin. The world depends on it. The forums can wait for you.



Banned because you're still calling me Kevin, Veronica.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're still calling me Kevin, Veronica.


Banned for still being Kevin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for still being Kevin.



Banned because what time is it for you Veronica?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what time is it for you Veronica?



Banned because it's 6:10. I'm gonna go back to sleep in a minute.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's 6:10. I'm gonna go back to sleep in a minute.



Banned because why did you get up?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why did you get up?



Banned because people wake up for one main reason, Kevin. You should know that.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because people wake up for one main reason, Kevin. You should know that.



Banned because you had to use the bathroom Veronica?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you had to use the bathroom Veronica?



Banned for asking a personal question.  Also banned because I am falling asleep. So, uh, goodnight again, Kevin....go to sleep, peep.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for asking a personal question.  Also banned because I am falling asleep. So, uh, goodnight again, Kevin....go to sleep, peep.



Banned because what the **** you made me ask it you know I'm curious.  Double banned because morning. Triple banned because I'm going to sleep too. Bye Veronica.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what the **** you made me ask it you know I'm curious.  Double banned because morning. Triple banned because I'm going to sleep too. Bye Veronica.



Banned for being hypersensitive about your curiosity. Calm down.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being hypersensitive about your curiosity. Calm down.



Banned because I am calm. Also banned because you tell everyone to calm down. Triple ban because you're the one who needs to calm down.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I am calm. Also banned because you tell everyone to calm down. Triple ban because you're the one who needs to calm down.



Banned because dude, I'm as ****ing lax as one could be.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because dude, I'm as ****ing lax as one could be.



Banned because why are you still up?


----------



## oswaldies (May 3, 2015)

Banned because Hi Aspen!~ <3 ^0^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why are you still up?


Banned because why are *you*?
 I like talking to you that's why. Even you are easy to school and hypersensitive.
- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because Hi Aspen!~ <3 ^0^



Banned because hiii ^-^


----------



## oswaldies (May 3, 2015)

Banned because how are you? ^_^ <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Banned because how are you? ^_^ <3


Banned because sleepy. How are you? ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why are *you*?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I was about to go into a slumber but _*you're*_ still up.


----------



## oswaldies (May 3, 2015)

Banned because I'm sneezy ; w ;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was about to go into a slumber but _*you're*_ still up.



Banned because xD why does my still being up affect you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because I'm sneezy ; w ;;



Banned because Kevin can be Dopey.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD why does my still being up affect you?



Banned because the only thing you should be doing when you're up is you talking to ya boi.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because the only thing you should be doing when you're up is you talking to ya boi.



Banned because then I guess I should get off of here and go wake him up 

if he existed...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because then I guess I should get off of here and go wake him up
> 
> if he existed...



Banned because that boy is me you dumb ass. Double ban because you should be grateful I'm spending my valuable time talking to you. Triple banned because how do you cross out words and use invisible words? Quadruple ban because I'm going to sleep **** you night. You also get a fifth ban for not telling me your age. Sixth ban because if you tell me your age I'll let you smack me around.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that boy is me you dumb ass. Double ban because you should be grateful I'm spending my valuable time talking to you. Triple banned because how do you cross out words and use invisible words? Quadruple ban because I'm going to sleep **** you night.



Banned because I know that, ****wad. Double banned because why would I be grateful for a talking ass? Triple banned because you tried to insult me. I'm not telling you ****. Quad banned **** yourself. good. I am too. Goodnight/morning


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

Banned because made me think of the Quad laser.

MOONINITES!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that boy is me you dumb ass. Double ban because you should be grateful I'm spending my valuable time talking to you. Triple banned because how do you cross out words and use invisible words? Quadruple ban because I'm going to sleep **** you night. You also get a fifth ban for not telling me your age. Sixth ban because if you tell me your age I'll let you smack me around.



Banned for adding stuff in after I already quoted you. Banned again, because I don't need your permission.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for sleeping when you aren't tired. Second ban because you mean just finishing fixing the mistakes that I found? Third ban because see you in your nightmares. (^_-)



Banned because I edited more than just those~

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for adding stuff in after I already quoted you. Banned again, because I don't need your permission.



Banned for making this game intense.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I edited more than just those~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because D: I wasn't trying to be intense.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because D: I wasn't trying to be intense.



Banned because too late... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because too late... ;w;



Banned because Dx I'm sorrryyyy T.T


----------



## UmaNation (May 3, 2015)

Banned for being a Togepi


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

UmaNation said:


> Banned for being a Togepi


 banned for giant paw print.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Dx I'm sorrryyyy T.T



Banned because sorry doesn't cut it! jk. Just don't make it too intense again, 'kay?


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned for giant paw print.



Banned for changing your signature.

BTW, I'm jealous of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because sorry doesn't cut it! jk. Just don't make it too intense again, 'kay?



Banned for posting before me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 3, 2015)

banned for banning 2 times in a row


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Banned for having two sad stitches one in your avatar and one in your signature.


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

banned for those visible user title collectibles that's absolutely despicable


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh. (How do you remove them by the way?)


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for making me laugh. (How do you remove them by the way?)



Banned because magic.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because magic.



Banned because you are really helpful.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are really helpful.



Banned because I try. ^^ sarcasm


----------



## g u m m i (May 3, 2015)

Banned because YOUNG LADY GO TO YOUR ROOM also I'm baaaaack


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

banned for being back dont do that


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Banned for not telling me how.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I try. ^^ sarcasm



Banned because friends are suppose to help each other. Double ban because I help you correct a chapter(your life) and this is how you repay me?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for not telling me how.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm too lazy to explain it right now.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to explain it right now.



Banned because is it complicated?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is it complicated?



Banned because a bit.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because a bit.



Banned because you're always lazy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sorry doesn't cut it! jk. Just don't make it too intense again, 'kay?



Banned because *salutes* Yes, sir!


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

Banned for that adorable avi I wanna squish it but not in a deadly way


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Banned for not telling me how to hide the user title changes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Banned because I'll tell you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll tell you.



Banned because tell me then.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

starlark said:


> Banned for that adorable avi I wanna squish it but not in a deadly way



Banned because thanks! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because tell me then.



Banned because it. is. *magic.*


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Banned because I'm jealous of all the people in your signature.


----------



## starlark (May 3, 2015)

Banned because why mang appreciate your own cluster


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because ＿|￣|○


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ＿|￣|○



Banned because go to your profile.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because I'm jealous of all the people in your signature.



Banned for being jealous of yourself.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because go to your profile.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you should just tell me all of the steps not just one at a time.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you should just tell me all of the steps not just one at a time.



Banned because go "shop" on your profile.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because go "shop" on your profile.



Banned because yes? Keep going don't stop.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yes? Keep going don't stop.



Banned because that's what she said.

Also banned because I'm just kidding. Go to the actual shop, and go to your inventory.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's what she said.
> 
> Also banned because I'm just kidding. Go to the actual shop, and go to your inventory.



Banned because it's nice to know you're a pervert.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's nice to know you're a pervert.



Banned because you are too, and you know it. 
Also banned because you've proven it so much, lately.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you are too, and you know it.
> Also banned because you've proven it so much, lately.



Banned because how have i proved that I'm a pervert?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how have i proved that I'm a pervert?



Banned for not even knowing.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're always lazy.



Banned for making a generalization based upon one instance.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it. is. *magic.*



Banned because I'm proud of you for using that answer. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not even knowing.



Banned for always making up accusations.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for making a generalization based upon one instance.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you need to cheer up.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you need to cheer up.



Banned because I'm not a cheerleader.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for making a generalization based upon one instance.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you ^-^
 now, my lifelong goal of making Myst proud of me is complete, I can die a happy woman xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for always making up accusations.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for always accusing me of accusing you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not a cheerleader.



Banned for triggering my brain to start chanting, "BE AGGRESSIVE! B.E. AGGRESSIVE!"


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you ^-^
> now, my lifelong goal of making Myst proud of me is complete, I can die a happy woman xD



Banned because no problem!
Hehe. That's cute.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you ^-^
> now, my lifelong goal of making Myst proud of me is complete, I can die a happy woman xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I've heard that reference before... I think.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no problem!
> Hehe. That's cute.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I'm pretty sure it's an actual cheer...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not a cheerleader.



Banned because you should be one.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Banned because only if you're one, too.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you ^-^
> now, my lifelong goal of making Myst proud of me is complete, I can die a happy woman xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because in your signature there should be no comma after married.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because in your signature there should be no comma after married.



banned because we're not getting married. So, why does it matter? *I do what I want!*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because we're not getting married. So, why does it matter? *I do what I want!*



Banned because *Banned.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure it's an actual cheer...



Banned because really? 



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you should be one.



Banned because ew, no.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because ew, no.



Banned because that was disrespectful.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *Banned.



Banned because *I. Do. What. I. Want.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because really?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because ew, no.



Banned because yes, really. xD


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that was disrespectful.



Banned for not visiting the sky, little crane.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *I. Do. What. I. Want.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned because wow!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *I. Do. What. I. Want.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because do what you want what you want with your body.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for not visiting the sky, little crane.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what are you talking about my dark friend?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do what you want what you want with your body.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you know what I'm talking about. You need to bring me back some chocolate marshmallows.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you know what I'm talking about. You need to bring me back some chocolate marshmallows.



Banned because I'm not your peasant/pheasant.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you know what I'm talking about. You need to bring me back some chocolate marshmallows.



Chocolate marshmallows exist? When did this happen? You're banned for not telling me sooner.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do what you want what you want with your body.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yup. That's why I got my lip pierced.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Chocolate marshmallows exist? When did this happen? You're banned for not telling me sooner.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you tell me that but you won't tell me your age. Hmpf. Typical.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you tell me that but you won't tell me your age. Hmpf. Typical.



Banned because lots of people get their lip pierced...it's not personal...
 Also, with that, you should be able to guess the lowest age that I could be. You've got a brain. Use it.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not your peasant/pheasant.



Banned because you're my crane.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Chocolate marshmallows exist? When did this happen? You're banned for not telling me sooner.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned because they're yummy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lots of people get their lip pierced...it's not personal...
> Also, with that, you should be able to guess the lowest age that I could be. You've got a brain. Use it.



Banned because you're under 16. Child.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you're my crane.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I'm your little crane that sits on your shoulder while you write.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're my crane.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I want some, now...I've only ever had chocolate mint marshmallows.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're under 16. Child.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because no. I'm not.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I want some, now...I've only ever had chocolate mint marshmallows.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because just tell me. I don't got time to play games with you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because just tell me. I don't got time to play games with you.



Banned because this whole thread is a game. I think you do.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're under 16. Child.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because sounds legit. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I want some, now...I've only ever had chocolate mint marshmallows.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I ate all of them.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because this whole thread is a game. I think you do.



Banned because getting a piercing doesn't tell me anything about how old you are.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because sounds legit. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because have you ever seen a baby crane?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because getting a piercing doesn't tell me anything about how old you are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nope.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope.



Banned because look it up and tell me your opinion on them.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because getting a piercing doesn't tell me anything about how old you are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it does, if you think about it. I've had my lip pierced for almost three years, now.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because look it up and tell me your opinion on them.



Banned because later.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sounds legit. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because ;n; how could you? I thought we were friends T_T


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it does, if you think about it. I've had my lip pierced for almost three years, now.



Banned because did you get a piercing with parental consent?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because later.



*Banned because*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because later.




Banned because you are really lazy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because did you get a piercing with parental consent?



Banned because I didn't need it.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it does, if you think about it. I've had my lip pierced for almost three years, now.



Banned because your age is obvious now.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't need it.



Banned because first riddle solved. You are over the age of 16.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because first riddle solved. You are over the age of 16.



Banned because you still need parental consent at 16, here.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ;n; how could you? I thought we were friends T_T



Banned because check your mailbox. I sent you some!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your age is obvious now.



Banned because he still doesn't get it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because check your mailbox. I sent you some!



Banned because mail doesn't run on Sunday! Nice try! xD


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because*



Banned because cute!



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are really lazy.



Banned because I'm using a mobile device.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you still need parental consent at 16, here.



Banned because now I'm stuck.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because he still doesn't get it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because oh, my... how childish.

Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because he still doesn't get it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're talking behind my back. Double ban because you got Myst real good. +1

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I'm using a mobile device.



Banned because why? :0


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because now I'm stuck.



Banned because you need parental consent at 17, here, too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're talking behind my back. Double ban because you got Myst real good. +1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because we're talking in front of your face, boy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you need parental consent at 17, here, too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because did you get your piercing right away after you turned *18*?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because did you get your piercing right away after you turned *18*?



Banned because yup! About 16 days after.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yup! About 16 days after.



Banned because I solved this whole thing by myself. You're 21(1).


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I solved this whole thing by myself. You're 21(1).



Banned because no I'm not.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no I'm not.



What the ****? You said you had a piercing for almost three years. You said you got a piercing 16 days after you turned 18. So you're 21. Or 20.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What the ****? You said you had a piercing for almost three years. You said you got a piercing 16 days after you turned 18. So you're 21. Or 20.



Banned because alright then. Get your **** together, boy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright then. Get your **** together, boy.



Banned because you're 20?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're 20?



Banned because maybe.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because maybe.



Banned because oh my god you tell Toadsworthy but you won't tell your best friend?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh my god you tell Toadsworthy but you won't tell your best friend?



My _best friend_ knows how old I am. You, however, can't figure it out, for some reason.
Also banned because toadsworthy guessed. 
Triple banned because you're full of self doubt.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> My _best friend_ knows how old I am. You, however, can't figure it out, for some reason.
> Also banned because toadsworthy guessed.
> Triple banned because you're full of self doubt.



Banned because who is your best friend? Double bane because I'm going to guess every number from 12-30. Triple ban for making me have anger management problems.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because who is your best friend? Double bane because I'm going to guess every number from 12-30. Triple ban for making me have anger management problems.



Banned because you love having anger management problems. Also banned for not knowing who my best friend is. 
Triple banned because they're on here, but they don't get on here, much anymore and only did to mess with me. Quadruple banned because you've already guessed it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you love having anger management problems. Also banned for not knowing who my best friend is.
> Triple banned because they're on here, but they don't get on here, much anymore and only did to mess with me. Quadruple banned because you've already guessed it.



Banned because just because you have a social anxiety disorder doesn't mean you need to take it out on me. You get a double ban because how am I supposed to know who your best friend is. Triple ban because what are you talking about? You get a fourth ban because you're 20 right?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because just because you have a social anxiety disorder doesn't mean you need to take it out on me. You get a double ban because how am I supposed to know who your best friend is. Triple ban because what are you talking about? You get a fourth ban because you're 20 right?



Banned because my best friend made an account and didn't tell me, tried to troll me in here, but failed, because I kept going to bed early, and they kept getting online late. Also banned because I'm not taking anything out on you, and I wouldn't use my anxiety disorder as an excuse. Banned again, because you should know who she is. *You* get a fourth ban because I've already answered that question.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Banned because, that's a little overkill on banning. Just a little.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my best friend made an account and didn't tell me, tried to troll me in here, but failed, because I kept going to bed early, and they kept getting online late. Also banned because I'm not taking anything out on you, and I wouldn't use my anxiety disorder as an excuse. Banned again, because you should know who she is. *You* get a fourth ban because I've already answered that question.



Banned because everyone loves to troll you. Second ban because you're trying to make me get social anxiety disorder as well. Third ban because how am I supposed to know who she is? Fourth ban because it's a yes or no.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned because, that's a little overkill on banning. Just a little.



Banned because that's nothing. You should have seen a ban I pulled a while ago. 
Also banned because I was just responding to his bans, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because everyone loves to troll you. Second ban because you're trying to make me get social anxiety disorder as well. Third ban because how am I supposed to know who she is? Fourth ban because it's a yes or no.



Banned because not really. Also banned because not really. Third banned because not really. Fourth ban because I already answered you.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Banned for featuring me in your sig.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's nothing. You should have seen a ban I pulled a while ago.
> Also banned because I was just responding to his bans, though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because maybe is not a answer.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Banned because you deserved it.
Maybe is an answer.
- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> Banned for featuring me in your sig.



Banned because you deserved it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you deserved it.
> Maybe is an answer.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't deserve the way you treat me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't deserve the way you treat me.



Banned because I read your username as PlasmaChamp. 
Banned because I treat you the best!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I read your username as PlasmaChamp.
> Banned because I treat you the best!



Banned because you are a liar. Did I ever tell you that?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a liar. Did I ever tell you that?



Banned because yes, and I proceeded to tell you that you're the liar. I'm not.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes, and I proceeded to tell you that you're the liar. I'm not.



Banned because I proceeded to grab a chainsaw and arrive at your house.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I proceeded to grab a chainsaw and arrive at your house.



Banned because oh, that's why the police helicopter was circling my house earlier.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh, that's why the police helicopter was circling my house earlier.



Banned because really?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because really?



Banned because really, really.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because really, really.



Banned because you're a criminal, charged for insulting your father (me). The police couldn't find you though. Idiots.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a criminal, charged for insulting your father (me). The police couldn't find you though. Idiots.



Banned because nah. Someone burglarized the wrecking yard...Shots were fired.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah. Someone burglarized the wrecking yard...Shots were fired.



Banned because do you live in the ghetto?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Banned for taking this too far.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do you live in the ghetto?



Banned because I live in the suburbs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for taking this too far.



Banned because nothing's been taken too far...it's all good, mama...I won't be bad anymore!


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why? :0



Banned because I was out of the house but now I'm back, on my laptop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nothing's been taken too far...it's all good, mama...I won't be bad anymore!



Banned because I'm younger than you!

Also banned because I have an idea~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was out of the house but now I'm back, on my laptop.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because xD I know.
Also banned because what's your favourite idea?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for taking this too far.



Banned because 2K needs to tone down. >.<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because 2K needs to tone down. >.<



Banned because I'm not the one who needs to tone it down.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Banned because oh joy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I live in the suburbs.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because the city right?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because the city right?



Banned because the suburbs.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was out of the house but now I'm back, on my laptop.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because why were you out of the house? If that's not too personal to ask.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Banned because oh joy.



Banned because sarcasm is strong with this one.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the suburbs.



Banned because ugh.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why were you out of the house? If that's not too personal to ask.



Banned because I went to a relative's bday party.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ugh.



Banned for not knowing the difference.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD I know.
> Also banned because what's your favourite idea?



Banned for knowing.
Banned because my idea is to finally make a "you're banned" game on the other forum I use.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I went to a relative's bday party.



Banned because you didn't invite me. (T_T)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for knowing.
> Banned because my idea is to finally make a "you're banned" game on the other forum I use.



Banned because ah. Okay. Every forum should have a banned game.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not knowing the difference.



Banned because it's good that shots weren't fired at your house.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's good that shots weren't fired at your house.



Banned because yeah...I'd kind of hate to die right now.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah. Okay. Every forum should have a banned game.



Banned because yeah! lmao

Would you come play it too if I made it? X'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you didn't invite me. (T_T)



Banned because it wasn't my party.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah...I'd kind of hate to die right now.



Banned because yeah it would suck because you couldn't chat with me anymore.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yeah it would suck because you couldn't chat with me anymore.



Banned because yeah. My whole existence revolves around being able to chat with you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yeah! lmao
> 
> Would you come play it too if I made it? X'D
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't even know what forum you're talking about xD 
also banned because a mod is in the place your random thoughts thread, and I'm afraid of getting in trouble.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't even know what forum you're talking about xD
> also banned because a mod is in the place your random thoughts thread, and I'm afraid of getting in trouble.



Banned because it doesn't matter~ Would you join me in a special banning thread if I make one? X'D


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. My whole existence revolves around being able to chat with you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what happened to you when you got a infarction?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it doesn't matter~ Would you join me in a special banning thread if I make one? X'D



Banned you keep laughing, and I feel like I'm missing a joke, here, but yes! I will always join in a special banning thread...maybe.


----------



## RainbowNotes (May 3, 2015)

banned because its been a while


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what happened to you when you got a infarction?



Banned because XD It's infraction, man....Nothing...I just got one, because I had the word "****" in a gif in my sig, and I kept putting it back up, after mods took it down, until I finally censored it good enough that they stopped.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowNotes said:


> banned because its been a while



Banned because yes, it has.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc im in your sig man


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned you keep laughing, and I feel like I'm missing a joke, here, but yes! I will always join in a special banning thread...maybe.



Banned because yay! I'll wait a week for my birthday so the thread's born on a special day!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay! I'll wait a week for my birthday so the thread's born on a special day!



Banned because I'm so confused.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc yo


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD It's infraction, man....Nothing...I just got one, because I had the word "****" in a gif in my sig, and I kept putting it back up, after mods took it down, until I finally censored it good enough that they stopped.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why did the gif have the word **** in it?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc im in your sig man



Banned because yes, you are!


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc nvm bye then


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why did the gif have the word **** in it?



*Banned because my bad, it was the word "****ing".





*


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm so confused.



Banned because roll with it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc nvm bye then



Banned because yo! I addressed you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because roll with it.



Banned because I'm not an armadillo.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not an armadillo.



Banned because let your inner armadillo out!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because let your inner armadillo out!



Banned because I don't know if I'm comfortable with that...


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know if I'm comfortable with that...



Banned because you do that while I get out my inner python, 'kay? XD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because my bad, it was the word "****ing".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because eh same thing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you do that while I get out my inner python, 'kay? XD



Banned because I don't know what's going on, and I'm afraid XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because eh same thing.



Banned because yeah. Well. Now you know, okay? It's a very sensitive topic for me. I hope your happy.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yo! I addressed you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned bc you guys are already in deep conversation


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know what's going on, and I'm afraid XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how was it a sensitive topic?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 3, 2015)

Disband said:


> Banned because you want something blue



Banned because please come back (if you see this message).


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc you guys are already in deep conversation



Banned because deep conversations don't exist with Kevin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how was it a sensitive topic?



Banned because dude...we got reprimanded in the place your random thoughts thread XD
You need to chill.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know what's going on, and I'm afraid XD



Banned because what do you mean? You just sold your soul to me. jk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because please come back (if you see this message).



Banned for trying to summon the missing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you mean? You just sold your soul to me. jk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for making me think of an Eminem song.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you mean? You just sold your soul to me. jk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because does he ever come back on your site?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because deep conversations don't exist with Kevin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I am deeper then telekinesis. What are you talking about? Second ban because it's your fault. I never had a moderator warn me before until I met you. Bad luck comes with you.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because does he ever come back on your site?



Banned because yeah, rarely, and only late at night.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for making me think of an Eminem song.



Banned because really?


----------



## Vizionari (May 3, 2015)

Banned because your children are stories


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because your children are stories



Banned because yeah!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Banned because I can't read the words on your signature. Ninja.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I am deeper then telekinesis. What are you talking about? Second ban because it's your fault. I never had a moderator warn me before until I met you. Bad luck comes with you.



Banned because "deeper *than* telekinesis." Second ban because it isn't my fault! You made your own choices!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, rarely, and only late at night.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because really.


"You sold your soul to me. Need I remind you? You remember that night you prayed to God, you'd give anything to get a record deal? Well, Dre signed you. This is what you wanted your whole, Marshal, right, boo?" Look at this house. Look at these cars. I'm so nice ooo."


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "deeper *than* telekinesis." Second ban because it isn't my fault! You made your own choices!



Banned because what choices?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what choices?



Banned because the choices to continuously post in those threads. Therefore, this is your fault, and I didn't get a warning. Justin just said to cool it.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because really.
> 
> 
> "You sold your soul to me. Need I remind you? You remember that night you prayed to God, you'd give anything to get a record deal? Well, Dre signed you. This is what you wanted your whole, Marshal, right, boo?" Look at this house. Look at these cars. I'm so nice ooo."



Banned for knowing more about music than me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for knowing more about music than me.



Banned because I don't know more _about_ music. I just have a lot of lyrics memorized ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the choices to continuously post in those threads. Therefore, this is your fault, and I didn't get a warning. Justin just said to cool it.



Banned because in my mind you're a fighter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "deeper *than* telekinesis." Second ban because it isn't my fault! You made your own choices!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because *my darling* you listen to songs that aren't appropriate to you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because in my mind you're a fighter.



Banned because in reality, I'm not. I don't like violence, to a certain extent.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because in my mind you're a fighter.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because >u< 
Also banned because I listen to songs that *I like*.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know more _about_ music. I just have a lot of lyrics memorized ^-^



Banned because sounds legit.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sounds legit.



Banned because it is.
Now, about this armadillo business....how long am I supposed to armadillo around?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because in reality, I'm not. I don't like violence, to a certain extent.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what do you mean to a certain extent? Double banned because oh you listen to violent songs? ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what do you mean to a certain extent? Double banned because oh you listen to violent songs? ^^



Banned because, I love horror movies, and I like violent songs...I like all kinds of songs.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is.
> Now, about this armadillo business....how long am I supposed to armadillo around?



Banned because one week! Or an alternative is to make your signature gif an armadillo for a week.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc whats a "violent" song


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc whats a "violent" song



Banned because Shootin' Spree by Mars, comes to mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because one week! Or an alternative is to make your signature gif an armadillo for a week.



Banned because awh! I just got my favorite signature back...I'll have to think about this endeavor that I really know nothing about.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc I listen to bmth, atl, ptv, p!atd, and such


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I listen to bmth, atl, ptv, p!atd, and such



Banned because I listen to a wide array of music.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, I love horror movies, and I like violent songs...I like all kinds of songs.



Banned because I can tell. In my mind you're a fighter. Myst's hearts a lighter. My soul is the fluid. My flow sparks it right up. Myst's a arsenic writer, a author with arthritis. Carpal tunnel. 2k with start crap itis. Hard headed and hot headed, bull headed and pig headed, stick headed a prick a big headache I'm sick.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can tell. In my mind you're a fighter. Myst's hearts a lighter. My soul is the fluid. My flow sparks it right up. Myst's a arsenic writer, a author with arthritis. Carpal tunnel. 2k with start crap itis. Hard headed and hot headed, bull headed and pig headed, stick headed a prick a big headache I'm sick.



Banned because sorry, man.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can tell. In my mind you're a fighter. Myst's hearts a lighter. My soul is the fluid. My flow sparks it right up. Myst's a arsenic writer, a author with arthritis. Carpal tunnel. 2k with start crap itis. Hard headed and hot headed, bull headed and pig headed, stick headed a prick a big headache I'm sick.



Banned because what...?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awh! I just got my favorite signature back...I'll have to think about this endeavor that I really know nothing about.



Banned because do it!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sorry, man.



Banned because it's okay Veronica.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because what...?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nothing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what...?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because maybe...


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because nothing.



Banned for being so bored out of your mind that you're not making sense anymore..

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because maybe...



BANNED BECAUSE NO MAYBE! ONLY YES!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being so bored out of your mind that you're not making sense anymore..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm not bored.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not bored.



Banned because yes, you are.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, you are.



Banned because how do you know what I am or not?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how do you know what I am or not?



Banned because I'm watching you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm watching you.



Banned because you are a stalker.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a stalker.



Banned because duh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's okay Veronica.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thank.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for being so bored out of your mind that you're not making sense anymore..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because okay xD Calm down.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay xD Calm down.



BANNED BECAUSE YES! You did it!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> BANNED BECAUSE YES! You did it!



Banned because yes, I did!


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes, I did!



Banned because that's awesome of you! ^^


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc the armidillo is me


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc the armidillo is me



Banned because rock and roll.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's thank you not thank.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because duh.



Banned because are you a smart butt as well?


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you a smart butt as well?



Banned because what do you think?~


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc I saw a similar pic on instagram
but w soccer


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's thank you not thank.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned 'cause I know


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I saw a similar pic on instagram
> but w soccer



Banned because oh, really?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc I saw a similar pic on instagram
> but w soccer



Banned because that sounds adorable.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, really?



banned bc yea
I play soccer 
so I tagged the cute guy that also plays soccer

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that sounds adorable.



banned bc it would've been
if it wasn't a large male curled up in a ball


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc yea
> I play soccer
> so I tagged the cute guy that also plays soccer
> 
> ...



Banned because oh, that's awesome!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you think?~



Banned because I don't think so. ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned 'cause I know



Banned because you know what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc yea
> I play soccer
> so I tagged the cute guy that also plays soccer
> 
> ...



Banned because xD sounds hilarious, then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't think so. ~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned 'cause I know it's not "thank".


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't think so. ~



Banned because there's your answer then. Also banned for trying to copy me with the "~" thing. Triple banned because only I can end sentences with them~ Quadruple banned because I bet you weren't expecting this now, were you?


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because there's your answer then. Also banned for trying to copy me with the "~" thing. Triple banned because only I can end sentences with them~ Quadruple banned because I bet you weren't expecting this now, were you?



banned bc excuse me? I also end sentences with~


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc excuse me? I also end sentences with~



Banned because that ban was not directed at you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD sounds hilarious, then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what is it supposed to be then?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because there's your answer then. Also banned for trying to copy me with the "~" thing. Triple banned because only I can end sentences with them~ Quadruple banned because I bet you weren't expecting this now, were you?



Banned because what do you think? Are you a smart butt? Double ban because this is America and I have the freedom of speech. ~ Triple ban because everyone has that symbol on their keyboard/pad. So you are not the only one who can end sentences with them. Fourth ban because I was expecting this. I can time travel. So your schooled. Me 4 You 0


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what is it supposed to be then?



Banned because idk.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc illuminati confirmed


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc illuminati confirmed



Banned because definitely.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because definitely.



banned bc same though


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc same though



Banned for always saying "same" xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because idk.



Banned because it's supposed to be thank you.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what do you think? Are you a smart butt? Double ban because this is America and I have the freedom of speech. ~ Triple ban because everyone has that symbol on their keyboard/pad. So you are not the only one who can end sentences with them. Fourth ban because I was expecting this. I can time travel. So your schooled. Me 4 You 0



Banned because what do I think about what? I don't think I am. Double banned because not everyone lives in America so you can't use that to justify yourself. Well, I do, but that's beside the point. Also, are you even awesome enough to use it correctly? Triple banned because I'm aware of that but that doesn't mean it works with everyone. Quadruple ban because you were probably expecting it from 2k, but not me, right? You can't time travel because we're in the same timezone. Who was the referee for that scoring because I think they screwed up?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's supposed to be thank you.



Banned because k. Thank you.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because k. Thank you.



Banned because this thread is on fire.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this thread is on fire.



Banned because I'll put it out with some gasoline.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for always saying "same" xD



banned bc oh you've noticed


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc oh you've noticed



Banned because how could i not?


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll put it out with some gasoline.



banned bc SAME


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll put it out with some gasoline.



Banned because


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because



banned bc yes same


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc SAME



Banned because ALWAYS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because



Banned because it's the only logical way.


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc yes same



Banned for always saying same. Double banned because your signature is not centered. Triple banned because I bet you're going to go fix it now. Quadruple banned because I need to slow down with these bans...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's the only logical way.



Banned because are we in Wonderland? And are you the Mad Hatter?


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ALWAYS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned bc YES


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> banned bc YES



Banned for finally saying something other than "Same"


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do I think about what? I don't think I am. Double banned because not everyone lives in America so you can't use that to justify yourself. Well, I do, but that's beside the point. Also, are you even awesome enough to use it correctly? Triple banned because I'm aware of that but that doesn't mean it works with everyone. Quadruple ban because you were probably expecting it from 2k, but not me, right? You can't time travel because we're in the same timezone. Who was the referee for that scoring because I think they screwed up?



Banned for making me write out a paragraph each time I respond to you. Second ban because okay smart butt people who live in America can use the symbol that no one knows what's it for. Third ban because I'm cooler then you so what are you talking about? Fourth ban because what do you mean it doesn't work with everyone. Fourth ban because I wasn't expecting it from anyone. How do you know we're in the time zone you freaky stalker? 2K was the referee so go figure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because k. Thank you.



Banned because you owe me your life now.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for finally saying something other than "Same"



banned bc smfh its my vocabulary

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for always saying same. Double banned because your signature is not centered. Triple banned because I bet you're going to go fix it now. Quadruple banned because I need to slow down with these bans...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned bc oops. banned again bc welp. banned a 3rd time bc nope im not. banned 4x bc yea indded you do


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for making me write out a paragraph each time I respond to you. Second ban because okay smart butt people who live in America can use the symbol that no one knows what's it for. Third ban because I'm cooler then you so what are you talking about? Fourth ban because what do you mean it doesn't work with everyone. Fourth ban because I wasn't expecting it from anyone. How do you know we're in the time zone you freaky stalker? 2K was the referee so go figure.



Banned because you're welcome. lmao Double banned because you don't know what it's for. Triple banned because you are underestimating how cool I am. Okay? Ask 2k. They can verify for me. Quadruple ban for not understanding. Fifth ban for using "fourth ban" twice. You can't do that, silly. Banned because you told me yourself! Also, since when was 2k the referee? Where's the evidence?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc oops. banned again bc welp. banned a 3rd time bc nope im not. banned 4x bc yea indded you do



Banned because *because. x2 Because because you should. Banned because this is too much fun to stop now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for making me write out a paragraph each time I respond to you. Second ban because okay smart butt people who live in America can use the symbol that no one knows what's it for. Third ban because I'm cooler then you so what are you talking about? Fourth ban because what do you mean it doesn't work with everyone. Fourth ban because I wasn't expecting it from anyone. How do you know we're in the time zone you freaky stalker? 2K was the referee so go figure.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because take it.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

banned bc gn


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for always saying same. Double banned because your signature is not centered. Triple banned because I bet you're going to go fix it now. Quadruple banned because I need to slow down with these bans...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because we're all mad here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> banned bc gn



Banned because Good night ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we're all mad here.



Banned because that is very true.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome. lmao Double banned because you don't know what it's for. Triple banned because you are underestimating how cool I am. Okay? Ask 2k. They can verify for me. Quadruple ban for not understanding. Fifth ban for using "fourth ban" twice. You can't do that, silly. Banned because you told me yourself! Also, since when was 2k the referee? Where's the evidence?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm glad you are practicing to write your stories by banning me with paragraphs. Double banned because 9.9 people out of 10 don't know what it's for. Triple ban because anyone who isn't me is automatically not cool as me. 2k rated you a 0.5 out of 10. Fourth ban because no one would understand your crazy talk. Fifth ban because since I'm so cool I can say it twice. Sixth ban for remembering what I said stalker. Seventh ban because you forgot to write sixth ban. 2k was the referee since me and you were born. Eighth ban because there is sufficient evidence to reject the null hypothesis at a 100% significance level and conclude that Myst cannot beat Champ at his own game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because take it.



Banned for selling your soul to me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for selling your soul to me.




Banned because I already sold it to Myst.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I already sold it to Myst.



Banned because then why are you giving me your life?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm glad you are practicing to write your stories by banning me with paragraphs. Double banned because 9.9 people out of 10 don't know what it's for. Triple ban because anyone who isn't me is automatically not cool as me. 2k rated you a 0.5 out of 10. Fourth ban because no one would understand your crazy talk. Fifth ban because since I'm so cool I can say it twice. Sixth ban for remembering what I said stalker. Seventh ban because you forgot to write sixth ban. 2k was the referee since me and you were born. Eighth ban because there is sufficient evidence to reject the null hypothesis at a 100% significance level and conclude that Myst cannot beat Champ at his own game.



Banned because I'm actually editing it more right now. I'm glad you're practicing your English though. Maybe your grammar will improve too by doing this.  Double banned because it's for ending your sentences with a fabulous little flourish~ Tripled banned because that's biased. Quadruple banned because I do not talk crazy. Where's your proof? Fifth ban because I doubt that. Sixth ban for forgetting what you said when it was just last night. It doesn't make me a stalker if you said it explicitly. Stalking would be if I sat and looked for that information. Seventh ban because I didn't feel like writing that part. 2k needs to say so then. Don't put words in their mouth. Eighth ban because where is the evidence? Show me the evidence. Ninth ban because this is getting so excessively out of hand. Tenth ban because I don't even know why I'm still typing. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I already sold it to Myst.



Banned because help. This is too much. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because then why are you giving me your life?



Banned because you wanted it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm actually editing it more right now. I'm glad you're practicing your English though. Maybe your grammar will improve too by doing this.  Double banned because it's for ending your sentences with a fabulous little flourish~ Tripled banned because that's biased. Quadruple banned because I do not talk crazy. Where's your proof? Fifth ban because I doubt that. Sixth ban for forgetting what you said when it was just last night. It doesn't make me a stalker if you said it explicitly. Stalking would be if I sat and looked for that information. Seventh ban because I didn't feel like writing that part. 2k needs to say so then. Don't put words in their mouth. Eighth ban because where is the evidence? Show me the evidence. Ninth ban because this is getting so excessively out of hand. Tenth ban because I don't even know why I'm still typing. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nothing can save you now! xD


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nothing can save you now! xD



Banned because *snaps fingers* darn.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *snaps fingers* darn.



Banned because besides, I'm just an armadillo.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because besides, I'm just an armadillo.



Banned because you're an awesome armadillo.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm actually editing it more right now. I'm glad you're practicing your English though. Maybe your grammar will improve too by doing this.  Double banned because it's for ending your sentences with a fabulous little flourish~ Tripled banned because that's biased. Quadruple banned because I do not talk crazy. Where's your proof? Fifth ban because I doubt that. Sixth ban for forgetting what you said when it was just last night. It doesn't make me a stalker if you said it explicitly. Stalking would be if I sat and looked for that information. Seventh ban because I didn't feel like writing that part. 2k needs to say so then. Don't put words in their mouth. Eighth ban because where is the evidence? Show me the evidence. Ninth ban because this is getting so excessively out of hand. Tenth ban because I don't even know why I'm still typing. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how can you edit and write paragraphs to me at the same time? Double ban because I'm not practicing my English I perfected it. Triple ban because my grammar is already as good as my personality. (It's really good) Fourth ban because is that what that squiggly line is called? ~ Fifth banned because I sampled 6,999,999 people and all of them said yes so it's not biased. Sixth ban because you talk crazy and the proof is all in this thread. Seventh ban because I'm having trouble typing this. Eighth ban because you should never doubt a Champ. Ninth ban because aw you remember what I said how cute. <3 10th ban because okay you're still a stalker because you follow me everywhere. 11th ban because a wise person never forgets. (Me) 12th ban because 2k is talking behind your back and doesn't want to say it in front of you. 13th ban because my head's about to explode. 14th ban because I'm not putting words in her mouth I'm putting something else in her mouth. 15th ban because how do you know 2k is a female. 16th ban because the evidence is all on these papers that you wrote. 17th ban because I agree. 18th ban because I'm typing a essay to you. 19th ban because I banned you nine more times then you did. Get roasted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you wanted it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because why would I want your life with no soul?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're an awesome armadillo.



Banned because thank you ^-^
 Also banned because I finally remembered my wattpad password.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why would I want your life with no soul?



Banned because I never had a soul, but don't tell Myst...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you ^-^
> Also banned because I finally remembered my wattpad password.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because stop it. -_-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop it. -_-



Banned because sorry?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sorry?



Banned because say sorry to yourself, not me.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how can you edit and write paragraphs to me at the same time? Double ban because I'm not practicing my English I perfected it. Triple ban because my grammar is already as good as my personality. (It's really good) Fourth ban because is that what that squiggly line is called? ~ Fifth banned because I sampled 6,999,999 people and all of them said yes so it's not biased. Sixth ban because you talk crazy and the proof is all in this thread. Seventh ban because I'm having trouble typing this. Eighth ban because you should never doubt a Champ. Ninth ban because aw you remember what I said how cute. <3 10th ban because okay you're still a stalker because you follow me everywhere. 11th ban because a wise person never forgets. (Me) 12th ban because 2k is talking behind your back and doesn't want to say it in front of you. 13th ban because my head's about to explode. 14th ban because I'm not putting words in her mouth I'm putting something else in her mouth. 15th ban because how do you know 2k is a female. 16th ban because the evidence is all on these papers that you wrote. 17th ban because I agree. 18th ban because I'm typing a essay to you. 19th ban because I banned you nine more times then you did. Get roasted.



Banned because it's called multiple tabs and multitasking. Double banned because why can I still catch some of your mistakes every now and then, hm? Triple banned for getting arrogant. Fourth banned because it's called a "tilde". I was just explaining its usage in my own terms. Fifth banned because where? Sixth banned because where? Seventh banned for having trouble typing this when you have supposed "perfect English and grammar skills". Eighth banned because I don't think you're a Champ. Ninth ban because I have a slight obsession with timezones. Don't flatter yourself. That and ages. I like figuring them out. Tenth banned because I was here first. You follow me everywhere.  Eleventh banned because you call yourself wise yet you forgot that you even revealed your timezone to me. Twelfth banned because I am going to ask 2k about that. Thirteenth banned because I agree. Fourteenth banned because  Fifteenth banned because I just know. Sixteenth banned because I forgot what that's even referring to. Seventeenth banned because you agreed with me. Eighteenth banned for typing an essay to me. Nineteenth banned for excessive banning. Twentieth banned because can we stop this already? lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because say sorry to yourself, not me.



Banned because why would I apologize to myself?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you ^-^
> Also banned because I finally remembered my wattpad password.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because np!
Ohmigosh, you use WP too!

I saw that. *glares*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np!
> Ohmigosh, you use WP too!
> 
> I saw that. *glares*



Banned because you saw nothing!

XD omigosh, yeah. I made one, back when I was writing what is apparently called, "flash fiction."


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why would I apologize to myself?



Banned because your dissing yourself. Double banned because don't say I'm not going to discuss self-euthanasia with you again.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you saw nothing!
> 
> XD omigosh, yeah. I made one, back when I was writing what is apparently called, "flash fiction."



Banned because I saw everything!

Tell me your username on there so I can stalk you check out your books!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because your dissing yourself. Double banned because don't say I'm not going to discuss self-euthanasia with you again.



Banned because so?  
Also banned because I can't. You said I'm dissing myself, instead of putting myself down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I saw everything!
> 
> Tell me your username on there so I can stalk you check out your books!



banned because you saw nothing, i swear. 

 nuuuuu....nuuuuu....it wouldn't be that difficult to figure out, though...but I'm not that confident in what I did write, and they aren't books. They aren't even close xD


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because you saw nothing, i swear.
> 
> nuuuuu....nuuuuu....it wouldn't be that difficult to figure out, though...but I'm not that confident in what I did write, and they aren't books. They aren't even close xD



Banned for swearing. Do you talk to your mother with that mouth?

I will go find you then. I really want to see your stuff! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because is this you?


----------



## Sanaki (May 4, 2015)

banned cuz myst not mist


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's called multiple tabs and multitasking. Double banned because why can I still catch some of your mistakes every now and then, hm? Triple banned for getting arrogant. Fourth banned because it's called a "tilde". I was just explaining its usage in my own terms. Fifth banned because where? Sixth banned because where? Seventh banned for having trouble typing this when you have supposed "perfect English and grammar skills". Eighth banned because I don't think you're a Champ. Ninth ban because I have a slight obsession with timezones. Don't flatter yourself. That and ages. I like figuring them out. Tenth banned because I was here first. You follow me everywhere.  Eleventh banned because you call yourself wise yet you forgot that you even revealed your timezone to me. Twelfth banned because I am going to ask 2k about that. Thirteenth banned because I agree. Fourteenth banned because  Fifteenth banned because I just know. Sixteenth banned because I forgot what that's even referring to. Seventeenth banned because you agreed with me. Eighteenth banned for typing an essay to me. Nineteenth banned for excessive banning. Twentieth banned because can we stop this already? lmao



Banned because this is not a role play you don't have to write paragraphs. Double ban because you are getting this thread and role playing threads confused. Third ban because I don't believe in multitasking. Fourth ban because I know what tabs are do I look like 2k to you? (No offense 2k <3) Fifth ban because I am a human and even the smartest human in the world made mistakes. Sixth ban because even Einstein asked questions. Triple banned because I'm not arrogant I'm a "realist". Fourth ban because oh yeah I heard of that word before. Fifth ban because what do you mean where I sampled them all over the world? Sixth ban because I can't sample all 6,999,999 people in one place dummy. Seventh ban because when I mean trouble I meant time consuming. Eighth ban because don't try to one up me. Ninth ban because when I first read your eighth banned sentence I thought it said I think your a Champ. 10th banned because if you said that I would've agreed with you. 11th ban for being a weirdo because who obsesses over time zones? 12th ban because you can't hide your feelings. 13th ban I should've gave you a long riddle to figure out my age, but sadly I think you already know how old I am. 14th ban because I'm surprised there's not a limit to the amount of characters you can type 15th ban because you're making 2k angry for me writing too much to you and not 2k. 16th ban because if you read this you are a legend 17th ban is I do not follow you everywhere -.- "Don't flatter yourself." 18th ban because I know I told my time zone to you I just wanted to frame you as a stalker. 19th ban because no don't ask 2k about that. 20th ban because 2k won't answer you. 21st ban because it's hard to type correct grammar for this long. 22nd ban because or 2k will lie to you. 23rd ban because I'm glad we have a lot of things in common. 24th ban because why the 0.o face? 25th ban because that statement is invalid. 26th ban because you're making me try to remember things and I don't want to. 27th ban because I'm about to give up. 28th ban because I'm almost done. 29th ban because you are typing a essay to me to. 30th ban because you can't beat me. 31st ban because I'm not excessively banning you. 32nd ban because yeah, you stop first.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for swearing. Do you talk to your mother with that mouth?
> 
> I will go find you then. I really want to see your stuff! ^^
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't talk to my mother. So, no 

"A man never reveals his secrets." 
I actually just read back over them, and I'm pretty proud of them, except for "Merry Christmas", but that's personal.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because so?
> Also banned because I can't. You said I'm dissing myself, instead of putting myself down.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because putting yourself down and dissing yourself is the same thing. Double ban because you better not argue with me about this.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because putting yourself down and dissing yourself is the same thing. Double ban because you better not argue with me about this.



Banned because argue with you about what?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

Elin said:


> banned cuz myst not mist



Banned because okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because this is not a role play you don't have to write paragraphs. Double ban because you are getting this thread and role playing threads confused. Third ban because I don't believe in multitasking. Fourth ban because I know what tabs are do I look like 2k to you? (No offense 2k <3) Fifth ban because I am a human and even the smartest human in the world made mistakes. Sixth ban because even Einstein asked questions. Triple banned because I'm not arrogant I'm a "realist". Fourth ban because oh yeah I heard of that word before. Fifth ban because what do you mean where I sampled them all over the world? Sixth ban because I can't sample all 6,999,999 people in one place dummy. Seventh ban because when I mean trouble I meant time consuming. Eighth ban because don't try to one up me. Ninth ban because when I first read your eighth banned sentence I thought it said I think your a Champ. 10th banned because if you said that I would've agreed with you. 11th ban for being a weirdo because who obsesses over time zones? 12th ban because you can't hide your feelings. 13th ban I should've gave you a long riddle to figure out my age, but sadly I think you already know how old I am. 14th ban because I'm surprised there's not a limit to the amount of characters you can type 15th ban because you're making 2k angry for me writing too much to you and not 2k. 16th ban because if you read this you are a legend 17th ban is I do not follow you everywhere -.- "Don't flatter yourself." 18th ban because I know I told my time zone to you I just wanted to frame you as a stalker. 19th ban because no don't ask 2k about that. 20th ban because 2k won't answer you. 21st ban because it's hard to type correct grammar for this long. 22nd ban because or 2k will lie to you. 23rd ban because I'm glad we have a lot of things in common. 24th ban because why the 0.o face? 25th ban because that statement is invalid. 26th ban because you're making me try to remember things and I don't want to. 27th ban because I'm about to give up. 28th ban because I'm almost done. 29th ban because you are typing a essay to me to. 30th ban because you can't beat me. 31st ban because I'm not excessively banning you. 32nd ban because yeah, you stop first.



Banned because how are roleplaying threads relevant to this? lmao

Also banned because I don't have patience to keep this going so... yeah.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because argue with you about what?



Banned because arguing that dissing yourself and putting yourself down are two different things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because if you read it you would've understand. Double banned because good if you wrote out another paragraph I was going to cry.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because if you read it you would've understand. Double banned because good if you wrote out another paragraph I was going to cry.



Banned because I read it. I don't see it. Double banned because really? X'D

Er... I see it now. .-.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because arguing that dissing yourself and putting yourself down are two different things.



Banned because I didn't.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I read it. I don't see it. Double banned because really? X'D



Banned because *I did read it. Second ban because when you role play sometimes you write long paragraphs and you're doing the same thing here. Triple ban because maybe.  Fourth ban because you never know if you don't try.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't.



Banned because you didn't what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you didn't what?



Banned because I didn't argue.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't argue.



Banned because that's surprising.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's surprising.



Banned because sure.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *I did read it. Second ban because when you role play sometimes you write long paragraphs and you're doing the same thing here. Triple ban because maybe.  Fourth ban because you never know if you don't try.



Banned for not noticing my edit. "I read it." is grammatically correct.  Double ban because I don't always write long paragraphs but that's just me. *shrug* Triple ban because you wanted to cry. Fourth ban because you're starting it up again...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sure.



Banned because are you okay?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't talk to my mother. So, no
> 
> "A man never reveals his secrets."
> I actually just read back over them, and I'm pretty proud of them, except for "Merry Christmas", but that's personal.



Banned because oh.

Well, I will go read them! Kevin is distracting me right now so I'll just add them to my library and peek tomorrow.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you okay?



Banned because always.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh.
> 
> Well, I will go read them! Kevin is distracting me right now so I'll just add them to my library and peek tomorrow.



Banned because mkay. That quote is gonna sound weird, 'til you do xD 
Also banned because Kevin can be distracting.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mkay. That quote is gonna sound weird, 'til you do xD
> Also banned because Kevin can be distracting.



Banned because okay!
Double banned because agreed. Especially with the long af paragraph thing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay!
> Double banned because agreed. Especially with the long af paragraph thing.



Banned because definitely. 
Also banned because I actually read all of them xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not noticing my edit. "I read it." is grammatically correct.  Double ban because I don't always write long paragraphs but that's just me. *shrug* Triple ban because you wanted to cry. Fourth ban because you're starting it up again...



Banned because potato puh tah toe whatever.  Second ban because it's not just you other people write long paragraphs as well. ~ Triple ban because who wouldn't want to cry? Fourth ban because you keep writing more and more bans so I have to match up with you.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because definitely.
> Also banned because I actually read all of them xD



Banned because sounds good.
Double banned because are you entertained?



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because potato puh tah toe whatever.  Second ban because it's not just you other people write long paragraphs as well. ~ Triple ban because who wouldn't want to cry? Fourth ban because you keep writing more and more bans so I have to match up with you.



Banned because tomatoes. Double banned because I guess so. Triple banned because I don't know. Maybe an English teacher? Fourth ban because you're writing more and more so I have to write more and more. Fifth ban because this is just plain silly now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sounds good.
> Double banned because are you entertained?



Banned because of course.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh.
> 
> Well, I will go read them! Kevin is distracting me right now so I'll just add them to my library and peek tomorrow.




Banned because excuses. Second ban because you just don't want to read.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because always.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because there is another lie lurking around in this post. Double ban because actually two. Third ban because I'm not Kevin. Fourth because tell Shaye to stop calling me Kevin. Fifth ban because you too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because excuses. Second ban because you just don't want to read.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I see no lie. Also banned because your name is Kevin. You need to accept it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because definitely.
> Also banned because I actually read all of them xD



Banned for having patience and time to do that.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of course.



Banned because excellent.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because excuses. Second ban because you just don't want to read.



Banned because psh. No excuses here.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for having patience and time to do that.



Banned because well what else would I do, if not that?


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm sick and have to take pills to get better but they taste absolutely dreadful, so ima ban you for it </3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm sick and have to take pills to get better but they taste absolutely dreadful, so ima ban you for it </3



Banned because why are you tasting the pills?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sounds good.
> Double banned because are you entertained?
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because why did you say tomatoes, weird stalker? Double banned because I'm right and you're wrong. Triple banned because that just furthers my point of always being right. Fourth ban because you may be right. Fifth ban because you don't have to write more and more. Sixth ban because *I'm just silly now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I see no lie. Also banned because your name is Kevin. You need to accept it.



Banned because I can't accept a lie. Veronica. Second ban because you are not always okay. Third ban because that is a lie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because psh. No excuses here.



Banned because don't "psh" me. Second ban for lying you excuse maker.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well what else would I do, if not that?



Banned because do you not go to school anymore?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why did you say tomatoes, weird stalker? Double banned because I'm right and you're wrong. Triple banned because that just furthers my point of always being right. Fourth ban because you may be right. Fifth ban because you don't have to write more and more. Sixth ban because *I'm just silly now.



Banned because no, I typed it, genius. Double banned because *shrug*. Triple banned because *rolls eyes*. Fourth ban because yes, probably. Fifth ban because I can't help it. Sixth ban for keeping the train going...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why did you say tomatoes, weird stalker? Double banned because I'm right and you're wrong. Triple banned because that just furthers my point of always being right. Fourth ban because you may be right. Fifth ban because you don't have to write more and more. Sixth ban because *I'm just silly now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I *am* always okay. Also banned for not remembering me saying that I don't.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, I typed it, genius. Double banned because *shrug*. Triple banned because *rolls eyes*. Fourth ban because yes, probably. Fifth ban because I can't help it. Sixth ban for keeping the train going...



Banned because okay why did you type it, smart butt? Double banned because you know I'm right. Triple banned because how dare you roll your eyes at me kohai? Fourth ban because I'm lazy to find out why you said yes, probably. Fifth ban because you have a typing disorder. Sixth ban for being the conductor. *Sticks tongue out*

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I *am* always okay. Also banned for not remembering me saying that I don't.



Banned because you are not always okay. Also banned because for not remembering you say what?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay why did you type it, smart butt? Double banned because you know I'm right. Triple banned because how dare you roll your eyes at me kohai? Fourth ban because I'm lazy to find out why you said yes, probably. Fifth ban because you have a typing disorder. Sixth ban for being the conductor. *Sticks tongue out*



Banned because I felt like it. I don't have to explain everything I do. Double banned because I don't even know. Tripled banned because you're not my senpai!  Fourth banned because you're lazy. Fifth banned because I'm a writer, that's what I do. Sixth banned because I'm not Porter, you are!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay why did you type it, smart butt? Double banned because you know I'm right. Triple banned because how dare you roll your eyes at me kohai? Fourth ban because I'm lazy to find out why you said yes, probably. Fifth ban because you have a typing disorder. Sixth ban for being the conductor. *Sticks tongue out*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you can't really say that I'm not always okay, because you don't know that. Also banned for not remembering me saying that I don't go to school anymore.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I try to just swallow the pills but they leave a nasty aftertaste D:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I felt like it. I don't have to explain everything I do. Double banned because I don't even know. Tripled banned because you're not my senpai!  Fourth banned because you're lazy. Fifth banned because I'm a writer, that's what I do. Sixth banned because I'm not Porter, you are!



Banned because okay weirdo. Second ban because yes you do. Third ban because you do know. Fourth ban because you're lazy as well. Fifth ban because I am your senpai. ^^ Fifth ban because you're a write not a *typer*. Sixth ban because who's Porter?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you can't really say that I'm not always okay, because you don't know that. Also banned for not remembering me saying that I don't go to school anymore.



Banned because there's no one in the world that's always okay. Second ban because do you have a job Veronica?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I try to just swallow the pills but they leave a nasty aftertaste D:



Banned because why don't you put a flavored drink in your mouth, tilt your head back, drop the pills in, swallow them real quick, and burp loudly. That's how I do it. So, I don't have to taste pills, because pills taste disgusting.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay weirdo. Second ban because yes you do. Third ban because you do know. Fourth ban because you're lazy as well. Fifth ban because I am your senpai. ^^ Fifth ban because you're a write not a *typer*. Sixth ban because who's Porter?



Banned because thanks, crane. Second banned because nah. Third banned because nope. Fourth banned for accusing me of being lazy. Fifth banned because you are not my senpai. Sixth banned for banning me twice for "fifth". Seventh banned because you call yourself an ACNL player! O.O


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks, crane. Second banned because nah. Third banned because nope. Fourth banned for accusing me of being lazy. Fifth banned because you are not my senpai. Sixth banned for banning me twice for "fifth". Seventh banned because you call yourself an ACNL player! O.O



Banned because thanks person who wears a hoodie with a gas mask, has pale skin like a albino, and has black hair. Second ban because you don't even know why you said nah. Third ban because you don't know why you said nope. Fourth ban because you stated in this thread that you were lazy. Fifth ban because I am your senpai. Sixth ban for noticing that. Seventh ban because I told you I can write the same ban twice. Eighth ban because now I know who you're talking about after you said that. Ninth ban because the monkey who drives the train.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because thanks person who wears a hoodie with a gas mask, has pale skin like a albino, and has black hair. Second ban because you don't even know why you said nah. Third ban because you don't know why you said nope. Fourth ban because you stated in this thread that you were lazy. Fifth ban because I am your senpai. Sixth ban for noticing that. Seventh ban because I told you I can write the same ban twice. Eighth ban because now I know who you're talking about after you said that. Ninth ban because the monkey who drives the train.



Banned for not knowing who Kaneki Ken is. Second ban because I am easily distracted and I'm forgetting what half these bans means. Third ban because you're right. Fourth ban because sometimes, I am. Fifth ban because nope. Sixth ban because I *notice* a lot of things. Seventh ban because it's weird when you do. Eight ban because you just now realized it. Ninth ban because yup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay weirdo. Second ban because yes you do. Third ban because you do know. Fourth ban because you're lazy as well. Fifth ban because I am your senpai. ^^ Fifth ban because you're a write not a *typer*. Sixth ban because who's Porter?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because everyone is always okay, until they're not, and by then, they're dead. Banned again, because no.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not knowing who Kaneki Ken is. Second ban because I am easily distracted and I'm forgetting what half these bans means. Third ban because you're right. Fourth ban because sometimes, I am. Fifth ban because nope. Sixth ban because I *notice* a lot of things. Seventh ban because it's weird when you do. Eight ban because you just now realized it. Ninth ban because yup.



Banned because I already forgot the two animes you recommended me to watch. Second ban because it's mean not means. Third ban because there is enough evidence to say I'm always right. Fourth ban because I'm right again. Fifth ban because yep. Sixth ban because I guess since you write the word *notice or noticing* a lot. Seventh ban because I was about to write the eighth ban instead. Eighth ban because how is that weird? Ninth ban because please don't say I don't know. 10th ban because don't *shrug* either. 11th ban because it's eighth not eight. 12th ban because I haven't played ACNL in a long time. 13th ban because give me a break okay? 14th ban because I'm right. *AGAIN.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because everyone is always okay, until they're not, and by then, they're dead. Banned again, because no.



Banned because I'm not okay right now so what are you talking about? Banned because what do you do then?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I already forgot the two animes you recommended me to watch. Second ban because it's mean not means. Third ban because there is enough evidence to say I'm always right. Fourth ban because I'm right again. Fifth ban because yep. Sixth ban because I guess since you write the word *notice or noticing* a lot. Seventh ban because I was about to write the eighth ban instead. Eighth ban because how is that weird? Ninth ban because please don't say I don't know. 10th ban because don't *shrug* either. 11th ban because it's eighth not eight. 12th ban because I haven't played ACNL in a long time. 13th ban because give me a break okay? 14th ban because I'm right. *AGAIN.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why? 
Also banned because I exist. That's what I do.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why?
> Also banned because I exist. That's what I do.



Banned because I was joking. Also banned because I want to live your life.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was joking. Also banned because I want to live your life.



Banned because it's amazing.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's amazing.



Banned because are you ever going to get a job?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you ever going to get a job?



Banned because yes. Also banned because I have to get my GED first. I start taking classes in June.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I already forgot the two animes you recommended me to watch. Second ban because it's mean not means. Third ban because there is enough evidence to say I'm always right. Fourth ban because I'm right again. Fifth ban because yep. Sixth ban because I guess since you write the word *notice or noticing* a lot. Seventh ban because I was about to write the eighth ban instead. Eighth ban because how is that weird? Ninth ban because please don't say I don't know. 10th ban because don't *shrug* either. 11th ban because it's eighth not eight. 12th ban because I haven't played ACNL in a long time. 13th ban because give me a break okay? 14th ban because I'm right. *AGAIN.*



Banned because I forgot too. I think it was Death Note and PMMM? Not sure. Second ban because whatever. Third ban because whatever. Fourth ban because okay. Fifth ban because okay. Sixth ban because it's my thing. Seventh ban because lol. Eight ban because it just is. Ninth ban because idk. XD Tenth ban because *shrug* Eleventh ban because whatever. Twelfth ban because same but I know who Porter is. Thirteenth ban because go to bed. Fourteenth ban because whatever.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes. Also banned because I have to get my GED first. I start taking classes in June.



Banned because you're going to college?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> *Banned because I'm not okay right now*



Banned because I was scrolling up, to make sure I didn't miss anything, and I almost got really concerned. 
Double banned for almost concerning me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're going to college?



Banned because I'm going to *a* college to take GED classes...in June.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning both of you, because y'all ignored Lolipup.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I forgot too. I think it was Death Note and PMMM? Not sure. Second ban because whatever. Third ban because whatever. Fourth ban because okay. Fifth ban because okay. Sixth ban because it's my thing. Seventh ban because lol. Eight ban because it just is. Ninth ban because idk. XD Tenth ban because *shrug* Eleventh ban because whatever. Twelfth ban because same but I know who Porter is. Thirteenth ban because go to bed. Fourteenth ban because whatever.



Banned because just reading this paragraph shows that you have a low IQ. Second ban because whatever, okay, lol, and short answers are not good enough for me. Third ban because whatever I'll forget these animes too. Fourth ban because you should give me a list of animes that a male and female can watch. Fifth ban because I know you watch those girl shows. Sixth ban because you should just agree that I'm always right. Seventh ban because that also shows that you're lazy. Eighth ban because how do you write books being that you are so lazy? Ninth ban because no it's my thing. 10th ban because you owe me your life. 11th ban because since you owe me your life your things are mine too. 12th ban because that is not a valid answer. 13th ban because this is getting long again. 14th ban because this is not role playing so stop it. 15th ban because I have enough paragraphs to last me through college. 16th ban because I said to stop saying I don't know. -.-  17th ban for not listening to me. 18th ban because I bet you're not going to read this. 19th ban because why do you disobey me kohai? 20th ban for saying whatever yet again. 21st ban because I bet you don't know the villager in my avatar. 22nd ban because I'll go to bed when you go to.. never mind. 23rd ban because ew I'm being romantic. 24th ban because you are banned from saying whatever, notice, ~, lol, okay. 25th ban because damn I'm good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was scrolling up, to make sure I didn't miss anything, and I almost got really concerned.
> Double banned for almost concerning me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Banned because you should be concerned after insulting me for so long. Double ban because that sucks because I'll be on break in June. Third ban because haha. Fourth ban because oh wait, you don't have school right now. Fifth ban because lucky. Sixth ban because Lolipup really hates me.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

Banned for thinking I hate you? D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because just reading this paragraph shows that you have a low IQ. Second ban because whatever, okay, lol, and short answers are not good enough for me. Third ban because whatever I'll forget these animes too. Fourth ban because you should give me a list of animes that a male and female can watch. Fifth ban because I know you watch those girl shows. Sixth ban because you should just agree that I'm always right. Seventh ban because that also shows that you're lazy. Eighth ban because how do you write books being that you are so lazy? Ninth ban because no it's my thing. 10th ban because you owe me your life. 11th ban because since you owe me your life your things are mine too. 12th ban because that is not a valid answer. 13th ban because this is getting long again. 14th ban because this is not role playing so stop it. 15th ban because I have enough paragraphs to last me through college. 16th ban because I said to stop saying I don't know. -.-  17th ban for not listening to me. 18th ban because I bet you're not going to read this. 19th ban because why do you disobey me kohai? 20th ban for saying whatever yet again. 21st ban because I bet you don't know the villager in my avatar. 22nd ban because I'll go to bed when you go to.. never mind. 23rd ban because ew I'm being romantic. 24th ban because you are banned from saying whatever, notice, ~, lol, okay. 25th ban because damn I'm good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's Gladys, in your avatar. Also banned because you should be happy I've gone so long *without* insulting you. Banned again, because I'll only be in there for like a month. Fourth ban because I haven't have school for the last five years, and I still have better English skills than you. Fifth ban, because she should. Sixth ban for insulting Lolipup, by ignoring her. Seventh ban for being romantic with Myst xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for thinking I hate you? D:



Banned because I was like hey it would be a honor to be your friend and you were like nope sorry. (T_T)


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE I'm so very confused about what is going on in this thread oh my goodness~ It's so intense! <3



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was like hey it would be a honor to be your friend and you were like nope sorry. (T_T)



Edit, WHEN WAS THAT. ;w;


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because just reading this paragraph shows that you have a low IQ. Second ban because whatever, okay, lol, and short answers are not good enough for me. Third ban because whatever I'll forget these animes too. Fourth ban because you should give me a list of animes that a male and female can watch. Fifth ban because I know you watch those girl shows. Sixth ban because you should just agree that I'm always right. Seventh ban because that also shows that you're lazy. Eighth ban because how do you write books being that you are so lazy? Ninth ban because no it's my thing. 10th ban because you owe me your life. 11th ban because since you owe me your life your things are mine too. 12th ban because that is not a valid answer. 13th ban because this is getting long again. 14th ban because this is not role playing so stop it. 15th ban because I have enough paragraphs to last me through college. 16th ban because I said to stop saying I don't know. -.-  17th ban for not listening to me. 18th ban because I bet you're not going to read this. 19th ban because why do you disobey me kohai? 20th ban for saying whatever yet again. 21st ban because I bet you don't know the villager in my avatar. 22nd ban because I'll go to bed when you go to.. never mind. 23rd ban because ew I'm being romantic. 24th ban because you are banned from saying whatever, notice, ~, lol, okay. 25th ban because damn I'm good.



Banned for making my eyes bleed. Second ban because I'm getting bored of this and you like long answer. Third ban because I can pester your inbox but I won't because too much work. I'm only lazy on certain things, okay? Fourth ban because I can do that, if you want. Fifth ban because I like psychological thrillers not "girly shows".  Sixth banned because depends on what you're right about. Seventh banned because I'm lazy _sometimes_. Eighth ban because magic. Ninth ban for trying to steal my thing. Tenth ban for wanting my life. Eleventh banned because nope. Twelfth ban because I have no patience for this. Thirteenth ban because yes, it is... Fourteenth ban because I blame you. Fifteenth ban because good job! Sixteenth ban because idk. X'D Seventeenth ban because I do what I do. Eighteenth ban because you're wrong. Nineteenth ban because you're not my senpai, so stop it! Twentieth ban for trying to control me. 21st ban because it's Gladys.  22nd ban because you don't want to leave first. 23rd ban for making me throw up in my mouth a bit. 24th ban because you can't stop me. I'll whatever whenever I want to whatever. 25th ban for thinking you're "good" when you're not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banning both of you, because y'all ignored Lolipup.



Banned because I'm already talking to her offsite, so I'm not ignoring her.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's Gladys, in your avatar. Also banned because you should be happy I've gone so long *without* insulting you. Banned again, because I'll only be in there for like a month. Fourth ban because I haven't have school for the last five years, and I still have better English skills than you. Fifth ban, because she should. Sixth ban for insulting Lolipup, by ignoring her. Seventh ban for being romantic with Myst xD



Banned because I was asking Myst who my villager was not you. Second ban because I almost insulted you. Third ban because I know why you haven't insulted me. Fourth ban because wow I wish only went to school for a month. Fifth ban because I can rap and you can't so what are you talking about son? Sixth ban because no she shouldn't. Seventh ban because how do you know Lolipup's a female? Eighth ban because don't accuse me of anything I would never insult anyone. Ninth ban because except for you. 10th ban because it was a perfect time to be romantic, but we don't have that spark yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I'm so very confused about what is going on in this thread oh my goodness~ It's so intense! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, WHEN WAS THAT. ;w;




Banned because I don't know it was so long ago. (>_<) Second ban because you didn't write banned first. Third ban because sorry for doing multiple bans to you.  Fourth ban because I guess you rejected me so I was like Myst and *shrugged*. Fifth ban because I was like oh well, it'll be alright Champ.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't know it was so long ago. (>_<) Second ban because you didn't write banned first. Third ban because sorry for doing multiple bans to you.  Fourth ban because I guess you rejected me so I was like Myst and *shrugged*. Fifth ban because I was like oh well, it'll be alright Champ.



Banned because I don't remember that at all, I don't mind friends but I prefer to talk to them first before I make friends with someone ;w; also I don't do multiple bans because it would get really confusing </3 ah, I'm sorry though! I don't hate you, I was probably just shy and scared of you so I said no xwx;; ( I get like that a lot;; )

**Cough* *_also yeah I'm a female </3_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was asking Myst who my villager was not you. Second ban because I almost insulted you. Third ban because I know why you haven't insulted me. Fourth ban because wow I wish only went to school for a month. Fifth ban because I can rap and you can't so what are you talking about son? Sixth ban because no she shouldn't. Seventh ban because how do you know Lolipup's a female? Eighth ban because don't accuse me of anything I would never insult anyone. Ninth ban because except for you. 10th ban because it was a perfect time to be romantic, but we don't have that spark yet.



Banned because sorry for disturbing you so much, your highness. Also banned because why haven't I insulted you, then? Banned because do you know ****? Banned again, because I know you don't. Fifth ban because you've already insulted me enough. Sixth ban because my 12 year old self could rap better than you. Banned again, because you've got no skill and your grammar is horrible. Eighth ban because you only insult me, I know. Ninth ban because I know she's female, because I know ****. Tenth ban because you done ****ed up, boy. Eleventh ban, because whatevs.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for making my eyes bleed. Second ban because I'm getting bored of this and you like long answer. Third ban because I can pester your inbox but I won't because too much work. I'm only lazy on certain things, okay? Fourth ban because I can do that, if you want. Fifth ban because I like psychological thrillers not "girly shows".  Sixth banned because depends on what you're right about. Seventh banned because I'm lazy _sometimes_. Eighth ban because magic. Ninth ban for trying to steal my thing. Tenth ban for wanting my life. Eleventh banned because nope. Twelfth ban because I have no patience for this. Thirteenth ban because yes, it is... Fourteenth ban because I blame you. Fifteenth ban because good job! Sixteenth ban because idk. X'D Seventeenth ban because I do what I do. Eighteenth ban because you're wrong. Nineteenth ban because you're not my senpai, so stop it! Twentieth ban for trying to control me. 21st ban because it's Gladys.  22nd ban because you don't want to leave first. 23rd ban for making me throw up in my mouth a bit. 24th ban because you can't stop me. I'll whatever whenever I want to whatever. 25th ban for thinking you're "good" when you're not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm crying and do not want to type this all out. Second ban because how am I making your eyes bleed. Third ban because I'm talking her offsite as well.  Fourth ban because and you like long answer sounds like a Asian person wrote it. Fifth ban because if you talk like that in your books every one will laugh. Sixth ban because no offense. Seventh ban because you're lucky I type fast. Eighth ban because you're also lucky I don't have to look at my keyboard very much to type. Eighth ban because I'm getting bored of you already as well. Ninth ban because what do you mean you can pester my inbox? Ninth ban for already expecting me to call you lazy. 10th ban because why are you still up escuela es tomorrow chica? 11th ban because I'll ask for the anime list when the time is right. 12th ban because you should start writing them down now in case I surprise you and ask. 13th ban because unless you already have a list. 14th ban because this ridiculous. 15th ban because I'm not even halfway done. 16th ban because one response takes a hour. 17th ban because stop torturing me "Kaneki Ken" 18th ban because I don't know if Kaneki Ken tortures people but he/she looks like it. 19th ban because I'm guessing Kaneki Ken is a male since Ken is a male name. 19th ban because psychological thrillers are you a nerd? 20th ban that's a rhetorical question don't answer it. 21st ban because yes you are a nerd. 22nd ban because what is a psychological thriller? 23rd ban because your secret is watching girly shows. 24th ban because no it doesn't depend on anything. 25th ban because I'm always right. 26th ban because I actually think out my responses, unlike you with your okays and whatevers. 27th ban okay I give up. 28th ban never mind. 29th ban because I give up. 30th ban because sorry I can't respond to your other bans. 31st ban because atleast I still beat you by six bans.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

This has gotten out of hand OMFG, you're all banned, banned forever, 1000 years dungeon this is UNACCEPTABLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I don't remember that at all, I don't mind friends but I prefer to talk to them first before I make friends with someone ;w; also I don't do multiple bans because it would get really confusing </3 ah, I'm sorry though! I don't hate you, I was probably just shy and scared of you so I said no xwx;; ( I get like that a lot;; )
> 
> **Cough* *_also yeah I'm a female </3_



Banned because I agree with you one ban is enough per post. I was about to say double banned. You're a genius. You did talk to me remember? You said banned for being a Champ <3. I was like someone already said that. You were like well something something. I don't want to correct you mother but it's before I become not before I make. ^_^; It's okay, I'll always forgive you. I was really scared of you too. I was avoiding you to be honest. ^_^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> This has gotten out of hand OMFG, you're all banned, banned forever, 1000 years dungeon this is UNACCEPTABLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE!



Banned because you made me laugh.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I agree with you one ban is enough per post. I was about to say double banned. You're a genius. You did talk to me remember? You said banned for being a Champ <3. I was like someone already said that. You were like well something something. I don't want to correct you mother but it's before I become not before I make. ^_^; It's okay, I'll always forgive you. I was really scared of you too. I was avoiding you to be honest. ^_^;
> .



Banned for agreeing with me! although too many bans would get me really confused, I'm already lost! ;w; eep... but I did? I'm so sorry for forgetting! I'm quite dense and I don't remember a lot, but thank you for forgiving me, I wouldn't mind being friends, it might be fun! <3
Ah, I avoid everyone when I can ;w; people are scary In general to me </3


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm crying and do not want to type this all out. Second ban because how am I making your eyes bleed. Third ban because I'm talking her offsite as well.  Fourth ban because and you like long answer sounds like a Asian person wrote it. Fifth ban because if you talk like that in your books every one will laugh. Sixth ban because no offense. Seventh ban because you're lucky I type fast. Eighth ban because you're also lucky I don't have to look at my keyboard very much to type. Eighth ban because I'm getting bored of you already as well. Ninth ban because what do you mean you can pester my inbox? Ninth ban for already expecting me to call you lazy. 10th ban because why are you still up escuela es tomorrow chica? 11th ban because I'll ask for the anime list when the time is right. 12th ban because you should start writing them down now in case I surprise you and ask. 13th ban because unless you already have a list. 14th ban because this ridiculous. 15th ban because I'm not even halfway done. 16th ban because one response takes a hour. 17th ban because stop torturing me "Kaneki Ken" 18th ban because I don't know if Kaneki Ken tortures people but he/she looks like it. 19th ban because I'm guessing Kaneki Ken is a male since Ken is a male name. 19th ban because psychological thrillers are you a nerd? 20th ban that's a rhetorical question don't answer it. 21st ban because yes you are a nerd. 22nd ban because what is a psychological thriller? 23rd ban because your secret is watching girly shows. 24th ban because no it doesn't depend on anything. 25th ban because I'm always right. 26th ban because I actually think out my responses, unlike you with your okays and whatevers. 27th ban okay I give up. 28th ban never mind. 29th ban because I give up. 30th ban because sorry I can't respond to your other bans. 31st ban because atleast I still beat you by six bans.



Banned because I'm laughing so hard right now. 2nd ban because big long walls of text. 3rd ban because that's just creepy, you pervert. 4th ban because it's late. I'm going to sleep after this response. 5th ban because I don't. ;w; 6th ban because none taken. 7th ban because I can type fast too, sometimes. 8th ban because me too. 9th ban because I can spam your inbox. Duh. 10th ban because yes... ;w; 11th ban because I have an anime list already. 12th ban because already done. 13th ban because I do. 14th ban because agreed. 15th ban because yeah... 16th ban because really? 17th ban because no! Don't talk about him like that! 18th ban because Kaneki Ken didn't deserve it! 19th ban because duh. 20th ban because Yes, I like them. No I'm not a nerd. 21st ban for not knowing what they are. 22nd ban because you're wrong. I hate girly shows. 23rd ban because you're not always right. 24th ban because I think out my responses too! 25th ban because I get lazy.  26th ban because I'm done.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sorry for disturbing you so much, your highness. Also banned because why haven't I insulted you, then? Banned because do you know ****? Banned again, because I know you don't. Fifth ban because you've already insulted me enough. Sixth ban because my 12 year old self could rap better than you. Banned again, because you've got no skill and your grammar is horrible. Eighth ban because you only insult me, I know. Ninth ban because I know she's female, because I know ****. Tenth ban because you done ****ed up, boy. Eleventh ban, because whatevs.



Banned because ugh it's your turn to get my ban hammer. I'll take Lolipup's advice and stop the multiple bans in one post. Why did you call me highness I'm a Champ not a highness. You haven't insulted me because you're afraid the moderators will slap you. Banned because I can't cuss anymore because it's all your fault. I know I don't what? You insulted me enough as well. You can't rap for knit so quit your trash talking. My grammar is better then yours so your statement is invalid. I insult you because you put yourself down. Okay that didn't make sense. I insult you because you insult me. Quid pro quo. A legend taught me that. You are a stalker thats what you are. You don't know Mit (Romney). Now I know why you get warnings and infarctions with that kind of mouth.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for agreeing with me! although too many bans would get me really confused, I'm already lost! ;w; eep... but I did? I'm so sorry for forgetting! I'm quite dense and I don't remember a lot, but thank you for forgiving me, I wouldn't mind being friends, it might be fun! <3
> Ah, I avoid everyone when I can ;w; people are scary In general to me </3




Banned because thank you at least some one has decency. *Cough 2k* Yes I got really confused talking to Myst that I gave up. I don't know what I'm quite dense means can you explain my sweet friend? (Play on your signature and name) I wouldn't mind being friends either. What do you mean it might be fun, it will be fun. <3 It's understandable that you avoid people. People eat cake and candy and you're a lollipop so it makes sense. (＾▽＾)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ugh it's your turn to get my ban hammer. I'll take Lolipup's advice and stop the multiple bans in one post. Why did you call me highness I'm a Champ not a highness. You haven't insulted me because you're afraid the moderators will slap you. Banned because I can't cuss anymore because it's all your fault. I know I don't what? You insulted me enough as well. You can't rap for knit so quit your trash talking. My grammar is better *then* yours so your statement is invalid. I insult you because you put yourself down. Okay that didn't make sense. I insult you because you insult me. Quid pro quo. A legend taught me that. You are a stalker thats what you are. You don't know Mit (Romney). Now I know why you get warnings and infarctions with that kind of mouth.



Banned because no. You're grammar isn't better *than* mine. I called you "highness", because you act like you're the ****. Banned because you never could cuss. Sometimes your insults are actually hurtful, and you take things too far. I do have feelings, and sometimes they're easier to hurt than others. I can rap, *and* I can knit. You insult me, because you can. That's your only reason. You can, because I let you. You're an obsessive person, is what you are. You know know Jack (****). I got one warning for saying "Lol. Shari is such a thug.". Quid pro quo? Hannibal Lecter taught me that.
Also banned because they are *INFRACTIONS*, not "_infarctions_".


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I give up on this thread for now. Good night!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I give up on this thread for now. Good night!



Banned because goodnight, Myst! I shall armadillo some more tomorrow!


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I give up on this thread for now. Good night!



Banned because I'm gonna go to bed with you, night everyone! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because goodnight, Myst! I shall armadillo some more tomorrow!


 Also banned for armadillo, so cute!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm gonna go to bed with you, night everyone! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also banned for armadillo, so cute!



Banned because goodnight! ^-^ You should come by more often!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm laughing so hard right now. 2nd ban because big long walls of text. 3rd ban because that's just creepy, you pervert. 4th ban because it's late. I'm going to sleep after this response. 5th ban because I don't. ;w; 6th ban because none taken. 7th ban because I can type fast too, sometimes. 8th ban because me too. 9th ban because I can spam your inbox. Duh. 10th ban because yes... ;w; 11th ban because I have an anime list already. 12th ban because already done. 13th ban because I do. 14th ban because agreed. 15th ban because yeah... 16th ban because really? 17th ban because no! Don't talk about him like that! 18th ban because Kaneki Ken didn't deserve it! 19th ban because duh. 20th ban because Yes, I like them. No I'm not a nerd. 21st ban for not knowing what they are. 22nd ban because you're wrong. I hate girly shows. 23rd ban because you're not always right. 24th ban because I think out my responses too! 25th ban because I get lazy.  26th ban because I'm done.



Banned because I know I'm really funny. Yes it hurts my eyes too to see that much black words. I said you like long answers. Wtf how is that creepy? I'm telling Lolipup that you're a pervert. 4th ban because go to sleep. Oh wtf why did I write 4th ban. I didn't see that you were going to sleep after that response. Okay night my child. That's good that you don't. I can type faster then you. Why only sometimes? Yeah right you'll never get bored of me. Wow I didn't notice I wrote ninth ban twice. Curse you for making me write these long responses. Why would you spam my inbox? I almost insulted you. Stop writing one word responses, how lame can you be? A response doesn't take a hour I was just exaggerating dummy. No offense to Kaneki but you torture me and you have he/she as your avatar so your saying that Kaneki is a torturer. Oh god I hate writing these. It feels like I'm in school. Tell me what a psychological thriller is. You are a nerd, you take calculus 20 when you're in high school. Good that you're not girly but I have a feeling you are deep down in your heart. You're just keeping it a secret. I am always right. Yeah you definitely think out your responses by writing whatever and okay. Laziness will hurt you when you story write and in life so stop being lazy. I'm done as well. I'm walking forward while a explosion occurs behind me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no. You're grammar isn't better *than* mine. I called you "highness", because you act like you're the ****. Banned because you never could cuss. Sometimes your insults are actually hurtful, and you take things too far. I do have feelings, and sometimes they're easier to hurt than others. I can rap, *and* I can knit. You insult me, because you can. That's your only reason. You can, because I let you. You're an obsessive person, is what you are. You know know Jack (****). I got one warning for saying "Lol. Shari is such a thug.". Quid pro quo? Hannibal Lecter taught me that.
> Also banned because they are *INFRACTIONS*, not "_infarctions_".



Okay I have to sleep so I don't feel like arguing with you Veronica. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no. You're grammar isn't better *than* mine. I called you "highness", because you act like you're the ****. Banned because you never could cuss. Sometimes your insults are actually hurtful, and you take things too far. I do have feelings, and sometimes they're easier to hurt than others. I can rap, *and* I can knit. You insult me, because you can. That's your only reason. You can, because I let you. You're an obsessive person, is what you are. You know know Jack (****). I got one warning for saying "Lol. Shari is such a thug.". Quid pro quo? Hannibal Lecter taught me that.
> Also banned because they are *INFRACTIONS*, not "_infarctions_".



You take it too far, you always start everything so if you don't mess with me I won't mess with you quid pro quo my armadillo friend.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I know I'm really funny. Yes it hurts my eyes too to see that much black words. I said you like long answers. Wtf how is that creepy? I'm telling Lolipup that you're a pervert. 4th ban because go to sleep. Oh wtf why did I write 4th ban. I didn't see that you were going to sleep after that response. Okay night my child. That's good that you don't. I can type faster then you. Why only sometimes? Yeah right you'll never get bored of me. Wow I didn't notice I wrote ninth ban twice. Curse you for making me write these long responses. Why would you spam my inbox? I almost insulted you. Stop writing one word responses, how lame can you be? A response doesn't take a hour I was just exaggerating dummy. No offense to Kaneki but you torture me and you have he/she as your avatar so your saying that Kaneki is a torturer. Oh god I hate writing these. It feels like I'm in school. Tell me what a psychological thriller is. You are a nerd, you take calculus 20 when you're in high school. Good that you're not girly but I have a feeling you are deep down in your heart. You're just keeping it a secret. I am always right. Yeah you definitely think out your responses by writing whatever and okay. Laziness will hurt you when you story write and in life so stop being lazy. I'm done as well. I'm walking forward while a explosion occurs behind me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because K, Kev. Just leave. Everybody else is. 
;n;
 Kidding


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because K, Kev. Just leave. Everybody else is.
> ;n;
> Kidding



It's not my fault you don't have school. I'm sorry for leaving you alone but a man's got to do what a man's got to do. Don't worry I'll insult you later.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because you didn't ban me. Banned again, because even if I did, I'd still stay up, because that's what I did, even when I was in school. Also banned, because you ain't a man, boy.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Banned for being a turt tosser


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Banned for being a turt tosser



Banned for burglarizing them.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you didn't ban me. Banned again, because even if I did, I'd still stay up, because that's what I did, even when I was in school. Also banned, because you ain't a man, boy.



Banned for your weak punchlines. You couldn't have fell that hard. Damn you a thug I remember when I used to stay up till 3 or 4 am during school. I don't do that anymore because I'm done feeling like a zombie.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for your weak punchlines. You couldn't have fell that hard. Damn you a thug I remember when I used to stay up till 3 or 4 am during school. I don't do that anymore because I'm done feeling like a zombie.



Banned because *couldn't have *fallen*. Just saying. Banned because I just don't like sleeping. That's all. Go to sleep, Kev.


----------



## Moonlight- (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I love sleeping in


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

banned because I get up at 6am


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because that is really early


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You take it too far, you always start everything so if you don't mess with me I won't mess with you quid pro quo my armadillo friend.



K, Kevin. I'll leave you alone, from here on out.

 - - - Post Merge - - - 

Banned because I agree. That is early. I actually wish that I could wake up that early.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because omg I thought Kevin's name was Ken this whole time

And banned because I wish I could wake up that early too


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omg I thought Kevin's name was Ken this whole time
> 
> And banned because I wish I could wake up that early too



Banned because xD nope. It's Kevin.

Also banned because I tried once, but I kept falling asleep. It was a complete failure


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I did the same! How long are you able to stay up at night? My record was 10 am

My body felt like it was going to die. I regretted everything


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I did the same! How long are you able to stay up at night? My record was 10 am
> 
> My body felt like it was going to die. I regretted everything



Banned because my name's not Kevin 2K's just making up stuff.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I did the same! How long are you able to stay up at night? My record was 10 am
> 
> My body felt like it was going to die. I regretted everything



Banned because given the right circumstances, I could go about 36 hours with no sleep, but I have to be really entertained...
I get really irritable with a lack of sleep, though. So, I'm not much fun xD
I've tried to pull all nighters lots of times, but i just kind of "pass out". the next thing I know, I'm waking up at it's noon xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because it's not? lmao

You gave me a guessing game like your name started with K and was 3 letters long

And I guessed Ken and you gave me a prize I think

I am so confused XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Togepi because they are a superhuman capable of complete nocturnal living


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's not? lmao
> 
> You gave me a guessing game like your name started with K and was 3 letters long
> 
> ...



Banned because shh you're the second person who knows my name Ashley.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's not? lmao
> 
> You gave me a guessing game like your name started with K and was 3 letters long
> 
> ...



Banned because I actually used to be nocturnal. I slept all day and stayed awake all night, into the morning...
I was having a really rough time with life xD 
Also, his name is Kevin. He's just in denial.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because if this is true, then I feel honored

I will continue to call you Ken 

If you are messing with me, I will still call you Ken xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I actually used to be nocturnal. I slept all day and stayed awake all night, into the morning...
> I was having a really rough time with life xD
> Also, his name is Kevin. He's just in denial.



Banned because I hope life is treating you better now


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because if this is true, then I feel honored
> 
> I will continue to call you Ken
> 
> ...



Banned because sometimes it is ^-^
but we're not here to talk about that! 
We are here to discuss the ever pressing issue of eggs.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because life will always get better! And even when it doesn't, it will make it up to you

Eggs are great! I love scrambled and sunny-side up eggs


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because life will always get better! And even when it doesn't, it will make it up to you
> 
> Eggs are great! I love scrambled and sunny-side up eggs


Banned because I like fried eggs. I had scrambled eggs so much as a child, that I grew to hate them. XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because you can always send your scrambled eggs to me since you don't want them anymore 

How do you feel about hard-boiled eggs?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you can always send your scrambled eggs to me since you don't want them anymore
> 
> How do you feel about hard-boiled eggs?


Banned because I don't think that would work out so well xD 
Ah, I forgot about boiled eggs. I do quite like those as well.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because yeah, you're right. I wish there was insta-shipping where items only took a few seconds to get from one place to another

Same!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah, you're right. I wish there was insta-shipping where items only took a few seconds to get from one place to another
> 
> Same!


Banned because that would be awesome, but I bet it'd be super expensive, too.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because maybe when teleportation is available, it will be super cheap 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I know this is personal, but in that What's Bothering You thread, I read that your depression is hitting you a little hard today

I hope everything's alright ;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I guess we'll just have to wait and see  

Also banned because, it's fine. I'm fine. Don't worry about it ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because okay ;u;

I'm really happy to hear that


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because okay ;u;
> 
> I'm really happy to hear that



Banned because great! So, it's settled.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because your new sig gif is adorable


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your new sig gif is adorable



Banned because  Thanks. Myst made me do it. I don't know why yet. I have to wait.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because Must knows the power of cute armadillo rolls

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning my tablet for autocorrecting the name Myst to Must


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Must knows the power of cute armadillo rolls
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banning my tablet for autocorrecting the name Myst to Must



Banning your tablet as well. That was wonderful.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Banned because where dat signature at


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

Banned because shudder stock.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> Banned because where dat signature at



banned because mobile doesn't like it xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because mobile doesn't like signatures in general 

I'm on mobile too and its tedious to always click 'advanced options' just to add my sig


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

banned bc i just use the mobile site and it works fine so you KIDS SHOULD ALL USE IT TOO
the one that does come up is a real pain in te boobs tho


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned for turning blue for me.


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

banned because IT'S MY JOB TO TRUN BEIOLUE


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because that is a cool job

I want a job like that xD


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

banned because sure but can u do it infront of 3,000 people thougH??


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

banned because 3000 people?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

banned because that's a lot of people, yo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 4, 2015)

Banned because your signature is growing and Im honoured to be in it


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

banned because yeah bud musical theatre's pretty packed


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

starlark said:


> banned because yeah bud musical theatre's pretty packed



Banned because you have deer dancing in your signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because your signature is growing and Im honoured to be in it



Banned because yus! Now, with the smaller gif, I have room for a whole other line of people/quotes from people ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I am also honored to be a part of your magnificent yearbook-like sig >u<


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

Banned because so am I.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm honoured to have y'all in it!  Though, you didn't really have a choice, but...ya know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I can change what I wrote, for you, if you want me too, by the way...


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I want my quote to be "humans are like onions...they have layers"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because done.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because that is also Shrek's quote


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because if this is true, then I feel honored
> 
> I will continue to call you Ken
> 
> ...



Banned because I am Ken, 2K's just messing with your head.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that is also Shrek's quote


 banned because I know ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I am Ken, 2K's just messing with your head.


Banned because you're the one messing with her head, Kevin. Quit denying the "vi" in your name.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banning KenKevin and Togepi for confusing me some more xD

lmao!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because Kevin is confusing. Don't worry about it ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Kevin is confusing. Don't worry about it ^-^



Banned for not adding Lolipup to your signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not adding Lolipup to your signature.


Banned because holy **** I can't believe I hadn't put her in there yet. I never really interact with her or see her post much so that's why I guess. Also, banned because if Kevin hadn't said what I quoted, he prob wouldn't be in it. Banned because, when I get back to my laptop, I shall put her in there ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because holy **** I can't believe I hadn't put her in there yet. I never really interact with her or see her post much so that's why I guess. Also, banned because if Kevin hadn't said what I quoted, he prob wouldn't be in it. Banned because, when I get back to my laptop, I shall put her in there ^-^



Banned because what you talking about Veronica?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what you talking about Veronica?



Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what do you mean?



Banned because "if Kevin hadn't said what I quoted".


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because "if Kevin hadn't said what I quoted".



Banned because, in my signature.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

Banned because adorable armadillo~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, in my signature.



Banned because you are a crazy *****.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

Banned because this thread is going crazy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I ran out of room, in my signature Dx

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a crazy *****.



Banned because you're *damn* right.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this thread is going crazy.



Banned because you change your signature every day.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

Banned because ninja~ <3


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you change your signature every day.



Banned for *noticing*.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I ran out of room, in my signature Dx
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're a liar. You did have room or you deleted someone. How disrespectful.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for *noticing*.



Banned because you need to stop saying that word.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a liar. You did have room or you deleted someone. How disrespectful.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I didn't delete anyone! I modified some stuff, but I didn't delete anyone.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you need to stop saying that word.



Banned because it's my thing!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't delete anyone! I modified some stuff, but I didn't delete anyone.



Banned because are you ever going to delete anyone?


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

banned because I always get swallowed up by this thread, it's kind of scary pff </3


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> banned because I always get swallowed up by this thread, it's kind of scary pff </3



Banned because stand with me and you'll be safe~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's my thing!



Banned because I don't want to agree. Double banned because don't say I'm banned for not agreeing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you ever going to delete anyone?



Banned because nope, but I don't have room to add anyone, unless I get rid of the gif, which I'm not willing to do.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't want to agree. Double banned because don't say I'm banned for not agreeing.



Banned because you can't tell me what to do. Double banned for not agreeing. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nope, but I don't have room to add anyone, unless I get rid of the gif, which I'm not willing to do.



Banned because you're signature makes other people sad because they aren't in your signature.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can't tell me what to do. Double banned for not agreeing. lmao


Banned because Ima try to be safe here by your side </3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can't tell me what to do. Double banned for not agreeing. lmao



Banned because I am your father. Double banned because you need to listen to him.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're signature makes other people sad because they aren't in your signature.



Banned because **your*. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because Ima try to be safe here by your side </3



Banned because I'll keep you safe. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> banned because I always get swallowed up by this thread, it's kind of scary pff </3



Banned because it's okay. Just breathe and post. Breathe and post. It's hard to keep up, that's why I quote people.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I am your father. Double banned because you need to listen to him.



Banned for claiming to be my father when we're only a year apart. Double banned because nope.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're signature makes other people sad because they aren't in your signature.



Banned because most people I interact with are in it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **your*.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for making me smile. :c


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for making me smile. :c



Banned for smiling. Ha! That's not allowed in here.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for claiming to be my father when we're only a year apart. Double banned because nope.



Banned because you mean two? Double banned because you don't listen to your daddy.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because most people I interact with are in it.


Banned for comforting me- wait, why would I ban you for that? _cause I'm adorable trash._ </3

Though oh my goodness, AM I IN YOUR SIGNATURE? OR AM I READING THAT WRONG-


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you mean two? Double banned because you don't listen to your daddy.



Banned because one. Double banned because I'll be 17 next week. Triple banned because you're not my father.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for smiling. Ha! That's not allowed in here.



Banned because you don't like when people smile. You are a cruel person. You're not allowed in here. Also I feel like we'll be writing walls of text again.


----------



## g u m m i (May 4, 2015)

Banned because JIMMY TAKE OUT THE GARBAGE apparently Lolipup is in it!


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for comforting me- wait, why would I ban you for that? _cause I'm adorable trash._ </3
> 
> Though oh my goodness, AM I IN YOUR SIGNATURE? OR AM I READING THAT WRONG-



Banned for being the newest addition to the magnificent yearbook-like sig!


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't like when people smile. You are a cruel person. You're not allowed in here. Also I feel like we'll be writing walls of text again.


Banned because I'm still waiting on the friend request~ >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



FuzzyBengal247 said:


> Banned because JIMMY TAKE OUT THE GARBAGE apparently Lolipup is in it!



Banned because this made me giggle so much! ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned for being the newest addition to the magnificent yearbook-like sig!


banned because if this is true like wow~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because one. Double banned because I'll be 17 next week. Triple banned because you're not my father.



Banned because it's still two. You're a child. You also act like one.  Banned because you don't know nothing son.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't like when people smile. You are a cruel person. You're not allowed in here. Also I feel like we'll be writing walls of text again.



Banned because I'm making an inside joke of an older ban. Double banned for not catching it. Triple banned because you started it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm still waiting on the friend request~ >w<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I want my role model to friend me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for comforting me- wait, why would I ban you for that? _cause I'm adorable *awesomeness*._ </3
> 
> Though oh my goodness, AM I IN YOUR SIGNATURE? OR AM I READING THAT WRONG-



Banned because nope. You read correctly!


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I want my role model to friend me.


Banned because oh my.... oh my gosh! x//x am I your role model???

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nope. You read correctly!


banned because this made me legitimately squeal!~~ eep!


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's still two. You're a child. You also act like one.  Banned because you don't know nothing son.



Banned because one week. Just you wait. No, I do not act like a child. lmao Double banned for calling me "son" when I'm obviously female...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm making an inside joke of an older ban. Double banned for not catching it. Triple banned because you started it.



Banned because I wasn't alive when you made that inside joke. Double banned because you're starting the train again. Triple banned because that was a reference to a older post. Fourth ban because you don't need to finish it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because oh my.... oh my gosh! x//x am I your role model???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that....is adorable.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because oh my.... oh my gosh! x//x am I your role model???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because no I just wanted to say it so you could friend me.  Now that I think about it you are kinda my role model because you're adorable. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because one week. Just you wait. No, I do not act like a child. lmao Double banned for calling me "son" when I'm obviously female...



Banned because I don't got time to wait. Nobody has time for that. You do act like a child in my book. I knew you were a female I just call everyone a sun.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that....is adorable.


Banned for calling my actions adorable? </3 eeep... now I'm getting embarrassed;; but happy to be complimented, seriously though, thanks a whole lot! you're really nice for adding me. *sways in happiness*


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I wasn't alive when you made that inside joke. Double banned because you're starting the train again. Triple banned because that was a reference to a older post. Fourth ban because you don't need to finish it.



Banned because um... what? You're older than me. Double banned because I'm only doing it to top you. Triple banned for not knowing. Quadruple banned because I need to. Fifth ban because I have to.


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no I just wanted to say it so you could friend me.  Now that I think about it you are kinda my role model because you're adorable.


Banned for calling me adorable! x//x oh my goodness, I'm going to just become a puddle of mush from all these compliments.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for calling my actions adorable? </3 eeep... now I'm getting embarrassed;; but happy to be complimented, seriously though, thanks a whole lot! you're really nice for adding me. *sways in happiness*



Banned because is that a subliminal message you made there?


----------



## Lolipup (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is that a subliminal message you made there?


 Banned because no! ;w; but you should totally add me. D;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because um... what? You're older than me. Double banned because I'm only doing it to top you. Triple banned for not knowing. Quadruple banned because I need to. Fifth ban because I have to.



Banned because I meant I wasn't on this thread when you made that joke. Second ban because that shows that you're still a child. Third ban because you can't top a champ. Fourth ban because you're about to be thrown off the throne and get ripped a new butt hole. Fifth ban because please stop writing long paragraphs to me Sixth ban because not knowing what? Seventh ban because you're addicted to responding to me. Eighth ban because no you don't have to. Ninth ban because you could just put the keyboard down and walk away, you'll still have a little bit of dignity.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because no! ;w; but you should totally add me. D;



Banned because you add me first. *Sad puppy face*


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I meant I wasn't on this thread when you made that joke. Second ban because that shows that you're still a child. Third ban because you can't top a champ. Fourth ban because you're about to be thrown off the throne and get ripped a new butt hole. Fifth ban because please stop writing long paragraphs to me Sixth ban because not knowing what? Seventh ban because you're addicted to responding to me. Eighth ban because no you don't have to. Ninth ban because you could just put the keyboard down and walk away, you'll still have a little bit of dignity.



Banned because nope. Not today.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope. Not today.



Banned because what's not today?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for calling my actions adorable? </3 eeep... now I'm getting embarrassed;; but happy to be complimented, seriously though, thanks a whole lot! you're really nice for adding me. *sways in happiness*



Banned because you are adorable! It's inevitable. Just like Myst is cool, and Kevin is.......well, Kevin is Kevin. There's not much to be said there. You're adorable! It's no problem, really. I can't believe I hadn't added you in, sooner.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what's not today?



Banned because no today with the ban novels.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you are adorable! It's inevitable. Just like Myst is cool, and Kevin is.......well, Kevin is Kevin. There's not much to be said there. You're adorable! It's no problem, really. I can't believe I hadn't added you in, sooner.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because don't assume what Myst said. Also Kevin is not Kevin. He's the coolest person you'll ever meet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't assume what Myst said. Also Kevin is not Kevin. He's the coolest person you'll ever meet.



Banned because I'm not assuming. I know, and Kevin is Kevin. Kevin is also arrogant.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what's not today?



Banned because no mass bans. Duh.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't assume what Myst said. Also Kevin is not Kevin. He's the coolest person you'll ever meet.



Banned because they were right.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Okay, Kevin's name must really be Kevin 

Kevin is banned for lying to me  lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Okay, Kevin's name must really be Kevin
> 
> Kevin is banned for lying to me  lol



Banned for making me laugh. Finally, you see the truth.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for making me laugh. Finally, you see the truth.



Banned because your signature was removed.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not assuming. I know, and Kevin is Kevin. Kevin is also arrogant.



Banned because your attitude towards me caused your signature to be removed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because no mass bans. Duh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I'm the only person who can mass ban. Also banned because I know I'm right.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Okay, Kevin's name must really be Kevin
> 
> Kevin is banned for lying to me  lol




Banned because no! Don't succumb to their mind games!!!


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm the only person who can mass ban. Also banned because I know I'm right.



Banned because I agree. Double banned because I was referring to 2k.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I agree. Double banned because I was referring to 2k.



Banned because I'm so happy that you agreed. Double ban because I know.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 4, 2015)

Banned for having a cake.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm so happy that you agreed. Double ban because I know.



Banned because good. Double banned because your ban limit is now three. Do not exceed that or I swear I will write up 50 bans for you... -w-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I fixed my sig. No worries.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Kevin, I feel betrayed

I thought we were friends

But you hid the truth from me

You hid the truth

and.. and and

and 

You're banned forever (I'm not really mad tho)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Kevin, I feel betrayed
> 
> I thought we were friends
> 
> ...



Banned because LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE, KEVIN! YOU'VE HURT POOR SANIK'S FEELINGS! D :<


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I fixed my sig. No worries.



Banned because why isn't the text in your sig all the same color?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why isn't the text in your sig all the same color?



Banned because it's always been like that. 
Banned again, because I don't really have a reason ;n;
but I like it like that. So, I decided to leave it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good. Double banned because your ban limit is now three. Do not exceed that or I swear I will write up 50 bans for you... -w-



Banned because ha I bet you a 180 million dollars that you wouldn't write 50 bans to me. ^^ Double banned because it's good that you know I'm always right. Triple banned because you don't tell me what to do. Fourth ban because I think you know why. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Kevin, I feel betrayed
> 
> I thought we were friends
> 
> ...




Banned because I can't believe you Ashley. I trusted you to never fall into their trap and this is what happens?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE, KEVIN! YOU'VE HURT POOR SANIK'S FEELINGS! D :<




Banned because you are one evil manipulative witch. -.-


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because now I'm confused again ;n; lolol

*the Sanic sits on the beach, looking out in the ocean. 'I went too fast' he thinks. 'too fast' Thoughts about Keven/Ken's betrayal continued*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because *narrator voice* Next time on 'Kevin is Kevin', Sanic finds out whether Kevin is really Kevin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because now I'm confused again ;n; lolol
> 
> *the Sanic sits on the beach, looking out in the ocean. 'I went too fast' he thinks. 'too fast' Thoughts about Keven/Ken's betrayal continued*



Banned because snap out of it. I know she is really good with her manipulative skills, but I believe in you. (Like you always tell me and other people.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *narrator voice* Next time on 'Kevin is Kevin', Sanic finds out whether Kevin is really Kevin.



Banned because you can't narrate for ****. Second ban because I'm not Kevin you blockhead. Third ban because I'm not on a TV show. You must be on drugs right now. Fourth ban because it's Sonic not Sanic.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because snap out of it. I know she is really good with her manipulative skills, but I believe in you. (Like you always tell me and other people.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for trying to insult me. Also banned because I'm not on drugs 'til Sunday. Thank you. Come again.
Also banned, because she said 'Sanic'. I just repeated.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what to believe anymore

Everything I've known is a lie

*the Sanic curls up into a ball, listening to old disney songs to mend his broken sanic heart*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I don't know what to believe anymore
> 
> Everything I've known is a lie
> 
> *the Sanic curls up into a ball, listening to old disney songs to mend his broken sanic heart*



Banned because Kevin is Kevin. Don't let him lie to you, again. Now, you know the truth.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because  Kevin is Kevin

Why does this seem like a really bad soap opera


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for trying to insult me. Also banned because I'm not on drugs 'til Sunday. Thank you. Come again.
> Also banned, because she said 'Sanic'. I just repeated.



Banned because who wouldn't want to insult you. Banned because wow are you going to make a saying called druggie Sunday?, (reference to Throwback Thursday) I will always come again so you don't need to say it. I know, she's right, you're wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I don't know what to believe anymore
> 
> Everything I've known is a lie
> 
> *the Sanic curls up into a ball, listening to old disney songs to mend his broken sanic heart*



Banned because just stop listening to the lies that 2k has told you. I'm telling the truth!


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's always been like that.
> Banned again, because I don't really have a reason ;n;
> but I like it like that. So, I decided to leave it.



Banned because okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ha I bet you a 180 million dollars that you wouldn't write 50 bans to me. ^^ Double banned because it's good that you know I'm always right. Triple banned because you don't tell me what to do. Fourth ban because I think you know why.



Banned because get ready for the storm.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Kevin is Kevin. Don't let him lie to you, again. Now, you know the truth.



Banned because I'm the angel or Jesus on her right shoulder and you're the demon/devil on her left shoulder.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because it was cloudy, but no rain today, dumb butt. Double ban because no, please I'm sorry, forgive me Kohai. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because  Kevin is Kevin
> 
> Why does this seem like a really bad soap opera




Banned because 2k is the lamest person you'll ever meet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm the angel or Jesus on her right shoulder and you're the demon/devil on her left shoulder.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because don't flatter yourself. You're far from an angel. Also banned because I'm the most considerate nicest person you'll ever meet!


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because you people are confusing me too much

My brain's like


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because  Kevin is Kevin
> 
> Why does this seem like a really bad soap opera



Banned because it is, because it's staring Kevin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because who wouldn't want to insult you. Banned because wow are you going to make a saying called druggie Sunday?, (reference to Throwback Thursday) I will always come again so you don't need to say it. I know, she's right, you're wrong.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're the only one that does. Banned because wow, no, I'm not...It's just a thing...Banned because you nasty.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't flatter yourself. You're far from an angel. Also banned because I'm the most considerate nicest person you'll ever meet!



Banned because I'm not flattering myself. You're far from the term you used to define yourself as nice. You tell so many lies it's ridiculous. You owe me $10 every time you lie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you people are confusing me too much
> 
> My brain's like




Banned because don't you see me, I look like a angel so believe me. 2k has horns sticking out of their head and it's holding a trident and they are red. I even remember them posting about being red. Don't sell your soul!


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it was cloudy, but no rain today, dumb butt. Double ban because no, please I'm sorry, forgive me Kohai. >.<



Banned because you didn't have rain today. 2nd ban because that's not my problem. 3rd ban because it's been cloudy for me. 4th ban because I'd wish it'd rain already. 5th ban because the weather is very moody over here. 6th ban because watch me make all these bans about the weather. 7th ban because I wished it wasn't so hot already. 8th ban because it's not summer yet so why the f--- is it summer weather already? 9th ban because it was hot like this in winter too. 10th ban because I bet the weather is better in other places. 11th ban because I wonder how long I can keep this up. 12th ban because I like rain. 13th ban because it's supposed to rain on Friday. 14th ban because that's too far away. 15th ban because wait. 16th ban because I don't want to jinx this now. 17th ban because watch the week be super long now. 18th ban because I'm giving up this weather topic at 20 bans. 19th ban because the weather is boring. 20th ban because only awkward people talk about the weather. 21st ban for making me call myself awkward. 22nd ban because I hope you're happy now. 23rd ban because my fingers are bleeding now. 24th ban because this is just plain ridiculous now. 25th ban because I'm only halfway done. 26th ban because I reject your apology. 27th ban because you're creepy towards Lolipup and that bothers me. 28th ban because you need to apologize and send her a friend request. 29th ban because she really is busy. 30th ban because do it or else. 31st ban because she's way too adorable for this site. 32nd ban because her roleplays are fun too. 33rd ban because you're still reading this. lmao. 34th ban for always calling me "Kohai". 35th ban because you're not my sensei. 36th ban because you'll never be my sensei. 37th ban because I bet I've seen more anime than you anyways. 38th ban because you need to get out of this thread more. 39th ban because this is actually kind of fun now. 40th ban because I wonder how long your response will be. 41st ban because I bet you'll give up. 42nd ban because wow, I'm almost to 50! 43rd ban because I want to thank you for giving me this idea. 44th ban because I might do this once a day. 45th ban because we'll see. 46th ban because I am the banning queen. 47th ban because no one will steal my title. 48th ban because don't even try. 49th ban because you'll fail. 50th ban because I'm done and I dare you to post 100 of these in reply. XD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is, because it's staring Kevin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because starring*. Double ban because you're the only person who insults me too. Actually that's not true. Damn you Dana. Third ban because why do you do drugs every Sunday? Banned because how am I nasty? You're the one who takes my words and try to make them perverted.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what any of you guys look like 

This is a forum on the interwebs 

I could be a very intelligent lima bean, but you'd never know that


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Banned because oh my god after seeing that wall I'm leaving this thread. Peace out. Just kidding. Curse you Myst. T_T


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not flattering myself. You're far from the term you used to define yourself as nice. You tell so many lies it's ridiculous. You owe me $10 every time you lie.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because, yet you said, "You're honest", to me. So...You're either a liar or you're very contradictory of yourself. Also banned because I am nice. Just not to you.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh my god after seeing that wall I'm leaving this thread. Peace out. Just kidding. Curse you Myst. T_T



Banned because I said I would do that if you exceeded 3 and I'm a (wo)man of my word.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because starring*. Double ban because you're the only person who insults me too. Actually that's not true. Damn you Dana. Third ban because why do you do drugs every Sunday? Banned because how am I nasty? You're the one who takes my words and try to make them perverted.



Banned because I don't do drugs every Sunday. Also banned because I don't even have to try.


----------



## MadokaPie (May 4, 2015)

Banned because Jello is gross


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't do drugs every Sunday. Also banned because I don't even have to try.



Banned because did you like my ban wall? And that's why I'm the queen of this thread. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadokaPie said:


> Banned because Jello is gross



Banned because cute signature!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you didn't have rain today. 2nd ban because that's not my problem. 3rd ban because it's been cloudy for me. 4th ban because I'd wish it'd rain already. 5th ban because the weather is very moody over here. 6th ban because watch me make all these bans about the weather. 7th ban because I wished it wasn't so hot already. 8th ban because it's not summer yet so why the f--- is it summer weather already? 9th ban because it was hot like this in winter too. 10th ban because I bet the weather is better in other places. 11th ban because I wonder how long I can keep this up. 12th ban because I like rain. 13th ban because it's supposed to rain on Friday. 14th ban because that's too far away. 15th ban because wait. 16th ban because I don't want to jinx this now. 17th ban because watch the week be super long now. 18th ban because I'm giving up this weather topic at 20 bans. 19th ban because the weather is boring. 20th ban because only awkward people talk about the weather. 21st ban for making me call myself awkward. 22nd ban because I hope you're happy now. 23rd ban because my fingers are bleeding now. 24th ban because this is just plain ridiculous now. 25th ban because I'm only halfway done. 26th ban because I reject your apology. 27th ban because you're creepy towards Lolipup and that bothers me. 28th ban because you need to apologize and send her a friend request. 29th ban because she really is busy. 30th ban because do it or else. 31st ban because she's way too adorable for this site. 32nd ban because her roleplays are fun too. 33rd ban because you're still reading this. lmao. 34th ban for always calling me "Kohai". 35th ban because you're not my sensei. 36th ban because you'll never be my sensei. 37th ban because I bet I've seen more anime than you anyways. 38th ban because you need to get out of this thread more. 39th ban because this is actually kind of fun now. 40th ban because I wonder how long your response will be. 41st ban because I bet you'll give up. 42nd ban because wow, I'm almost to 50! 43rd ban because I want to thank you for giving me this idea. 44th ban because I might do this once a day. 45th ban because we'll see. 46th ban because I am the banning queen. 47th ban because no one will steal my title. 48th ban because don't even try. 49th ban because you'll fail. 50th ban because I'm done and I dare you to post 100 of these in reply. XD



Banned because it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and rain all week, here.
Also banned because that was amazing.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and rain all week, here.
> Also banned because that was amazing.



Banned because lucky!
Double banned because thank you! <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lucky!
> Double banned because thank you! <3



Banned because I smiled the whole way through. 
Double banned because I expect something big, in return, because he's taking a while to get back...


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I smiled the whole way through.
> Double banned because I expect something big, in return, because he's taking a while to get back...



Banned because really?  Yay!
Same. Watch him make something super long. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really?  Yay!
> Same. Watch him make something super long. lmao



Banned because really, really! 
Yeah. Watch it all be nonsensical replies to everything you said. Plus, a couple more, for good measure.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because really, really!
> Yeah. Watch it all be nonsensical replies to everything you said. Plus, a couple more, for good measure.



Banned because that's great! ^-^
Haha, he'd definitely do that. I call it the "Champ mentality".


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you didn't have rain today. 2nd ban because that's not my problem. 3rd ban because it's been cloudy for me. 4th ban because I'd wish it'd rain already. 5th ban because the weather is very moody over here. 6th ban because watch me make all these bans about the weather. 7th ban because I wished it wasn't so hot already. 8th ban because it's not summer yet so why the f--- is it summer weather already? 9th ban because it was hot like this in winter too. 10th ban because I bet the weather is better in other places. 11th ban because I wonder how long I can keep this up. 12th ban because I like rain. 13th ban because it's supposed to rain on Friday. 14th ban because that's too far away. 15th ban because wait. 16th ban because I don't want to jinx this now. 17th ban because watch the week be super long now. 18th ban because I'm giving up this weather topic at 20 bans. 19th ban because the weather is boring. 20th ban because only awkward people talk about the weather. 21st ban for making me call myself awkward. 22nd ban because I hope you're happy now. 23rd ban because my fingers are bleeding now. 24th ban because this is just plain ridiculous now. 25th ban because I'm only halfway done. 26th ban because I reject your apology. 27th ban because you're creepy towards Lolipup and that bothers me. 28th ban because you need to apologize and send her a friend request. 29th ban because she really is busy. 30th ban because do it or else. 31st ban because she's way too adorable for this site. 32nd ban because her roleplays are fun too. 33rd ban because you're still reading this. lmao. 34th ban for always calling me "Kohai". 35th ban because you're not my sensei. 36th ban because you'll never be my sensei. 37th ban because I bet I've seen more anime than you anyways. 38th ban because you need to get out of this thread more. 39th ban because this is actually kind of fun now. 40th ban because I wonder how long your response will be. 41st ban because I bet you'll give up. 42nd ban because wow, I'm almost to 50! 43rd ban because I want to thank you for giving me this idea. 44th ban because I might do this once a day. 45th ban because we'll see. 46th ban because I am the banning queen. 47th ban because no one will steal my title. 48th ban because don't even try. 49th ban because you'll fail. 50th ban because I'm done and I dare you to post 100 of these in reply. XD



Banned because you won't like me when I'm angry. Second ban because I'm angry right now. Third ban because I'm really angry right now. Fourth ban because I'm about to rip this thread, I mean you apart. Fifth ban because let me start reading this bull crap. Sixth ban because why do I deserve a ban for something I can't control. Seventh ban because what's not your problem. Eighth ban because I'm just going to start writing random poop so I can complete your challenge. Ninth ban because by the way I accepted your challenge. 10th ban because you must live near me because it's cloudy for you also. 11th ban because that sounds so stalkery. 12th ban because is stalkery even a word. 13th ban because you spent like 30 minutes writing this and I haven't even read the second sentence. 14th ban because this is ridiculous. 15th ban because I'm the first person who can match up to your banning caliber. 16th ban because it's easier to free type then to respond. 17th ban because I'm free typing right now. 18th ban because if I responded to every single ban you just made right now it would take 365 days 24 days I mean hours 7 days a week. 19th ban because let me go read your second sentence now. 20th ban because okay I think I'm on the third. 21st ban because I just sighed. 22nd ban because I should get a typing job. 23rd ban because I also wish it rained. 24th ban because I hope my computer doesn't crash and I have to redo this bull crap again. 25th ban because your fingers can't bleed from typing. 26th ban because unless you were typing on nails and you somehow remember which letter is which on a keyboard. 27th ban because eh remembering the letters aren't hard. 28th ban because I'm skipping some of your bans and whatever I read first I will respond to. 29th ban because how am I being weird to Lolipup. 30th ban because I'm surprised it didn't auto correct her username to lollipop. 31st ban because Shaye there's a difference between weird and being jealous. 32nd ban because ouch I just destroyed your career. 33rd ban because I think it's time for you to retire from this banning thread. 34th ban because there's a new owner now. 35th ban because whoever wrote that Myst owns this thread please remove it and replace it with Champ. 36th ban because I rule this thread now. 37th ban to whoever wrote that Myst owns this thread. 38th ban because you need to change it now. 38th ban because I sighed again. 39th ban because I responded to like five of your bans. 40th ban because I bet our friendship that you won't respond with another long butt paragraph. 41st ban because I'm reading backwards now. 42nd ban because I should just write a banning book and you should just retire. 43rd ban because I'm saying because too much. 44th ban because my bans are always interesting. 45th ban because just like me. 46th ban because I'm listening to you. 47th ban because only a psycho would write a 100 bans. 47th ban because I'm almost beating you in bans. 48th ban because you don't even try. 49th ban because you don't tell me what to do. 50th ban because I wish I could write my signature after I schooled you. 51st ban because I just one upped you. ~(My signature is a tilde.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's great! ^-^
> Haha, he'd definitely do that. I call it the "Champ mentality".



Banned for making me giggle. 
Also banned because yeah, he's working on something, because when you leave the thread, there's still an invisible member, and there's only three invisible members that come in here frequently. 
yay can't wait.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you won't like me when I'm angry. Second ban because I'm angry right now. Third ban because I'm really angry right now. Fourth ban because I'm about to rip this thread, I mean you apart. Fifth ban because let me start reading this bull crap. Sixth ban because why do I deserve a ban for something I can't control. Seventh ban because what's not your problem. Eighth ban because I'm just going to start writing random poop so I can complete your challenge. Ninth ban because by the way I accepted your challenge. 10th ban because you must live near me because it's cloudy for you also. 11th ban because that sounds so stalkery. 12th ban because is stalkery even a word. 13th ban because you spent like 30 minutes writing this and I haven't even read the second sentence. 14th ban because this is ridiculous. 15th ban because I'm the first person who can match up to your banning caliber. 16th ban because it's easier to free type then to respond. 17th ban because I'm free typing right now. 18th ban because if I responded to every single ban you just made right now it would take 365 days 24 days I mean hours 7 days a week. 19th ban because let me go read your second sentence now. 20th ban because okay I think I'm on the third. 21st ban because I just sighed. 22nd ban because I should get a typing job. 23rd ban because I also wish it rained. 24th ban because I hope my computer doesn't crash and I have to redo this bull crap again. 25th ban because your fingers can't bleed from typing. 26th ban because unless you were typing on nails and you somehow remember which letter is which on a keyboard. 27th ban because eh remembering the letters aren't hard. 28th ban because I'm skipping some of your bans and whatever I read first I will respond to. 29th ban because how am I being weird to Lolipup. 30th ban because I'm surprised it didn't auto correct her username to lollipop. 31st ban because Shaye there's a difference between weird and being jealous. 32nd ban because ouch I just destroyed your career. 33rd ban because I think it's time for you to retire from this banning thread. 34th ban because there's a new owner now. 35th ban because whoever wrote that Myst owns this thread please remove it and replace it with Champ. 36th ban because I rule this thread now. 37th ban to whoever wrote that Myst owns this thread. 38th ban because you need to change it now. 38th ban because I sighed again. 39th ban because I responded to like five of your bans. 40th ban because I bet our friendship that you won't respond with another long butt paragraph. 41st ban because I'm reading backwards now. 42nd ban because I should just write a banning book and you should just retire. 43rd ban because I'm saying because too much. 44th ban because my bans are always interesting. 45th ban because just like me. 46th ban because I'm listening to you. 47th ban because only a psycho would write a 100 bans. 47th ban because I'm almost beating you in bans. 48th ban because you don't even try. 49th ban because you don't tell me what to do. 50th ban because I wish I could write my signature after I schooled you. 51st ban because I just one upped you. ~(My signature is a tilde.)



Banned because you said 38th twice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I could top both of you, easily.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, yet you said, "You're honest", to me. So...You're either a liar or you're very contradictory of yourself. Also banned because I am nice. Just not to you.



Banned because when did I say you're honest to you? Double ban because why not to me? Triple ban because you are a feminist and you hate men.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I said I would do that if you exceeded 3 and I'm a (wo)man of my word.



Banned because naw last time I checked... I mean you checked you were a man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't do drugs every Sunday. Also banned because I don't even have to try.



Banned because you said you did drugs every Sunday liar. Double banned because you are starting a flame war with me again. Third ban because sigh. Fourth ban because I didn't actually sigh like I did with Shaye.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because everyone's banning skills surpass mine and I have no idea what's happening anymore


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

Banned because this is pretty much a competition between RawrItzChamp, Myst and X2k5a7y to see who can ban the most. I think.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because when did I say you're honest to you? Double ban because why not to me? Triple ban because you are a feminist and you hate men.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're not nice to me. That's why. Double banned because I don't think I know _how_ to be nice to you. Insulting you just comes so naturally for me. Triple ban because I definitely don't hate men. Fourth ban because I never said that. Banned again for trying to put words in my mouth. Banned once more, because no I'm not. Seventh banned because you shouldn't sigh so much. 



Spoiler: Also banned because you called me honest








- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because everyone's banning skills surpass mine and I have no idea what's happening anymore



Banned because nobody does...except PlasmaPower, apparently xD


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because this is pretty much a competition between RawrItzChamp, Myst and X2k5a7y to see who can ban the most. I think.



Banned because yup. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because this is pretty much a competition between RawrItzChamp, Myst and X2k5a7y to see who can ban the most. I think.



Banned because that makes more sense than anything else right now! lmao Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Also banned because I could top both of you, easily.



Banned because do it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do it.



Banned because I will ban the **** out of both of you xD
Just let me make my pizza first.


----------



## Dae Min (May 4, 2015)

Banned because does the winner get an award?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you won't like me when I'm angry. Second ban because I'm angry right now. Third ban because I'm really angry right now. Fourth ban because I'm about to rip this thread, I mean you apart. Fifth ban because let me start reading this bull crap. Sixth ban because why do I deserve a ban for something I can't control. Seventh ban because what's not your problem. Eighth ban because I'm just going to start writing random poop so I can complete your challenge. Ninth ban because by the way I accepted your challenge. 10th ban because you must live near me because it's cloudy for you also. 11th ban because that sounds so stalkery. 12th ban because is stalkery even a word. 13th ban because you spent like 30 minutes writing this and I haven't even read the second sentence. 14th ban because this is ridiculous. 15th ban because I'm the first person who can match up to your banning caliber. 16th ban because it's easier to free type then to respond. 17th ban because I'm free typing right now. 18th ban because if I responded to every single ban you just made right now it would take 365 days 24 days I mean hours 7 days a week. 19th ban because let me go read your second sentence now. 20th ban because okay I think I'm on the third. 21st ban because I just sighed. 22nd ban because I should get a typing job. 23rd ban because I also wish it rained. 24th ban because I hope my computer doesn't crash and I have to redo this bull crap again. 25th ban because your fingers can't bleed from typing. 26th ban because unless you were typing on nails and you somehow remember which letter is which on a keyboard. 27th ban because eh remembering the letters aren't hard. 28th ban because I'm skipping some of your bans and whatever I read first I will respond to. 29th ban because how am I being weird to Lolipup. 30th ban because I'm surprised it didn't auto correct her username to lollipop. 31st ban because Shaye there's a difference between weird and being jealous. 32nd ban because ouch I just destroyed your career. 33rd ban because I think it's time for you to retire from this banning thread. 34th ban because there's a new owner now. 35th ban because whoever wrote that Myst owns this thread please remove it and replace it with Champ. 36th ban because I rule this thread now. 37th ban to whoever wrote that Myst owns this thread. 38th ban because you need to change it now. 38th ban because I sighed again. 39th ban because I responded to like five of your bans. 40th ban because I bet our friendship that you won't respond with another long butt paragraph. 41st ban because I'm reading backwards now. 42nd ban because I should just write a banning book and you should just retire. 43rd ban because I'm saying because too much. 44th ban because my bans are always interesting. 45th ban because just like me. 46th ban because I'm listening to you. 47th ban because only a psycho would write a 100 bans. 47th ban because I'm almost beating you in bans. 48th ban because you don't even try. 49th ban because you don't tell me what to do. 50th ban because I wish I could write my signature after I schooled you. 51st ban because I just one upped you. ~(My signature is a tilde.)



Banning myself for reading all of that. You're making Lolipup uncomfortable. I'm a friend of hers and I can just tell...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I will ban the **** out of both of you xD
> Just let me make my pizza first.



Banned because can't wait. <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did you like my ban wall? And that's why I'm the queen of this thread. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you are the queen of ****. Just kidding I'm not going to act like that towards you, only to 2k and Dana.
I'll be the king of this thread and you'll be the class clown.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm gonna make my pizza now, but when I get done, *it's on!*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and rain all week, here.
> Also banned because that was amazing.



Banned for also being a stalker. Double ban because both of you back off. Third ban because it was not amazing you butt hole.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm gonna make my pizza now, but when I get done, *it's on!*



Banned because I'm excited.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lucky!
> Double banned because thank you! <3



Banned because hell no don't say thank you. You almost gave me a stroke.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because hell no don't say thank you. You almost gave me a stroke.



Banned because why not?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I smiled the whole way through.
> Double banned because I expect something big, in return, because he's taking a while to get back...



Banned because duh dur dur dur.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because why not?



Banned because you almost gave me a stroke. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because really?  Yay!
> Same. Watch him make something super long. lmao



Banned because blah blah blah. *says the following sentence in a annoying voice*. "Let's watch him make something super long. lmao"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Banned because alright. Pizza's done. Here we go. Myst you're first. Then Kevin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because really, really!
> Yeah. Watch it all be nonsensical replies to everything you said. Plus, a couple more, for good measure.



Banned because you two need to stop talking about me. Like for real. I know I'm the best but I would like for you two to stop it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. Pizza's done. Here we go. Myst you're first. Then Kevin.



Banned because no don't do it. Myst don't respond. 2k has all the time in the world to write bans. I'm not even going to respond if it's a long butt paragraph.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. Pizza's done. Here we go. Myst you're first. Then Kevin.



Banned because okay! ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because really, really!
> Yeah. Watch it all be nonsensical replies to everything you said. Plus, a couple more, for good measure.



Banned for talking behind my back and making me reply because you mentioned me in this conversation. She's the one who talked about weather for a whole essay. I'm just talking like a normal human being. Of course I'm going to give her more bans for good measure. I'm the owner of this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because that's great! ^-^
> Haha, he'd definitely do that. I call it the "Champ mentality".



Banned because of course I'm the owner of this thread. Or you could call me king. I got the mentality of a wizard, every award show you don't even get considered.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for making me giggle.
> Also banned because yeah, he's working on something, because when you leave the thread, there's still an invisible member, and there's only three invisible members that come in here frequently.
> yay can't wait.
> 
> ...



Banned because are you a baby? Only little girls giggle. Lolipup is an exception because it's her behavior. Double ban because I'm glad you can add one plus two. Yeah you can top us easily, because you have all the time in the world.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because everyone's banning skills surpass mine and I have no idea what's happening anymore



Banned because I'm sorry the two other people in this thread are going crazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because this is pretty much a competition between RawrItzChamp, Myst and X2k5a7y to see who can ban the most. I think.



Banned because I guess. They're the ones who started it. I just need their acknowledgement that I'm the number one banner.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because of course I'm the owner of this thread. Or you could call me king. I got the mentality of a wizard, every award show you don't even get considered.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because I guess. They're the ones who started it. I just need their acknowledgement that I'm the number one banner.



Banned for letting your ego grow too big. Watch out~

Banned because I will never acknowledge you as the number one banner unless pigs start flying. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're not nice to me. That's why. Double banned because I don't think I know _how_ to be nice to you. Insulting you just comes so naturally for me. Triple ban because I definitely don't hate men. Fourth ban because I never said that. Banned again for trying to put words in my mouth. Banned once more, because no I'm not. Seventh banned because you shouldn't sigh so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you don't know what you're talking about. I am nice to you. There's no such thing as to I don't how to be nice to you. Wow if insulting me comes naturally then you are a butt hole. What's your orientation? I'm putting soap into your mouth you trash talker. Yes you are. You shouldn't talk trash so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for letting your ego grow too big. Watch out~
> 
> Banned because I will never acknowledge you as the number one banner unless pigs start flying. lmao



Banned because it's your fault my ego is growing too big. The day you beat me pigs will out of my butt. Don't tell me to watch out. ~ "lmao"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm excited.



Banned for talking about the weather. 2nd ban because that was such a lame subject matter. 3rd ban I'm lame for reading it all. 4th ban for creating this mass ban challenge. 5th ban because now I feel weird trying to do it. 6th ban because don't judge me. 7th ban, because I know you won't. 8th ban because I feel like I'm just having a conversation with myself. 9th ban for making me feel that way. 10th ban because you like rainy weather. 11th ban because I'm talking about the weather now. 12th ban because it's kind of cold here. 13th ban because it's weird because it should be hot. 14th ban because I'm finding it hard to keep up with the numbers. 15th ban because I'm playing music. 16th ban because it's kind of distracting. 17th ban because you started this **** 18th ban because I willingly took part in it. 19th ban because I can't really insult you. 20th ban because that makes this kind of difficult xD 21st ban because I know why pringles cans are small. 22nd ban because you probably do to. 23rd ban because I'm really just having a conversation with myself. 24th ban because I repeated myself. 25th ban because I'm 1/4 of the way there. 26th ban, because you probably thought I was going to stop at 50. 27th ban because you're wrong. 28th ban because that made me think of a song. 29th ban because that song is sung by the band I am currently listening to! 30th ban because my pizza is going to be cold by the time that I'm done. 31st ban because keeping up with numbers was never my strong point. 32nd ban because I bet I've missed a lot, by now. 33rd ban because do you watch anything other than anime? 34th ban because you don't have a very expanded taste in music. 35th ban for having a fragile outlook on the world. 36th ban because I read that thing. 37th ban for being a writer. 38th ban for being a good writer. 39th ban because I kept accidentally just typing "Write". 40th ban because Kevin is making Lolipup uncomfortable. 41st ban because I'm almost half way there. 42nd ban because you're a good write, too. 43rd ban because that could be the new compliment. 44th ban because do you watch "BadLipReading" on youtube? 45th ban because you roleplay. 46th ban because I couldn't do that. 47th ban because I'm close to halfway. 48th ban because that's the second time I've repeated myself. 49th ban because I don't like the rain, because I have to walk my dog in it. 50th ban because I'm half way there. 51st ban because her paws get muddy. 52nd ban because I have carpet. 53rd ban because mud is not a friend of mine. 54th ban because the numbers are getting more difficult to keep up with. 55th ban because there's no sense in giving up, now. 56th ban because I'm missing out on an actual conversation, doing this. 57th ban, because at least, both of you are two hours ahead of me. 58th ban because I finally got it right. 59th ban because I once said I was two hours ahead of you. 60th ban, because I meant I was two hours behind you. 61st ban because it was very confusing for me. 62nd ban because I get my left and right mixed up all of the time. 63rd ban for being able to take Forensics science. 64th ban because I'm still jealous of that. 65th ban because I keep putting commas where they don't go. 66th ban because I hope my computer doesn't freeze. 67th ban because I have a bit open right now. 68th ban because I'm afraid to close my tabs. 69th ban because sometimes when I do that, chrome freezes up and shuts down. 70th ban because at least this site autosaves what you're typing. 71st ban because I should get a typing job. 72nd ban because I shouldn't, really. 73rd ban because I always accidentally miss words. 74th ban because It creates problems. 75th ban because I'm a quarter of the way there. 76th ban because I can't believe I've gone this far. 77th ban because is it sad that I feel accomplished? 78th ban because is this a bit too extreme? 79th ban because I think not. 80th ban because it was your challenge after all. 81st ban because my pizza is cold, now. 82nd ban because I hope your happy. 83rd ban because I hope I don't mess up my ban count like Kevin did. 84th ban because this is actually kind of fun. 85th ban because I am running out of reasons to ban, however. 86th ban because why did this become the thread you posted in most? 87th ban because there's a little bug that has been buzzing around my face this whole time. 88th ban because I bet you put it there. 89th ban because you're sneaky like that. 90th ban because I don't think I'm going to ban Kevin this much. 91st ban because only a few more to go. 92nd ban because I don't feel sick, anymore, by the way. 93rd ban for never asking. 94th ban because did you know about the goblin shark? 95th ban because you should look up a a gif of it. 96th ban because **** ****ed me up, when I saw it. 97th ban because almost there! 98th ban because I'm going to have to heat my pizza up again. 99th ban because it's all because of you. 100th ban because i don't think I've ever typed so much in one sitting, before. I hope you're happy. You're welcome. The end. Doom and gloom. Holy ****.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for talking about the weather. 2nd ban because that was such a lame subject matter. 3rd ban I'm lame for reading it all. 4th ban for creating this mass ban challenge. 5th ban because now I feel weird trying to do it. 6th ban because don't judge me. 7th ban, because I know you won't. 8th ban because I feel like I'm just having a conversation with myself. 9th ban for making me feel that way. 10th ban because you like rainy weather. 11th ban because I'm talking about the weather now. 12th ban because it's kind of cold here. 13th ban because it's weird because it should be hot. 14th ban because I'm finding it hard to keep up with the numbers. 15th ban because I'm playing music. 16th ban because it's kind of distracting. 17th ban because you started this **** 18th ban because I willingly took part in it. 19th ban because I can't really insult you. 20th ban because that makes this kind of difficult xD 21st ban because I know why pringles cans are small. 22nd ban because you probably do to. 23rd ban because I'm really just having a conversation with myself. 24th ban because I repeated myself. 25th ban because I'm 1/4 of the way there. 26th ban, because you probably thought I was going to stop at 50. 27th ban because you're wrong. 28th ban because that made me think of a song. 29th ban because that song is sung by the band I am currently listening to! 30th ban because my pizza is going to be cold by the time that I'm done. 31st ban because keeping up with numbers was never my strong point. 32nd ban because I bet I've missed a lot, by now. 33rd ban because do you watch anything other than anime? 34th ban because you don't have a very expanded taste in music. 35th ban for having a fragile outlook on the world. 36th ban because I read that thing. 37th ban for being a writer. 38th ban for being a good writer. 39th ban because I kept accidentally just typing "Write". 40th ban because Kevin is making Lolipup uncomfortable. 41st ban because I'm almost half way there. 42nd ban because you're a good write, too. 43rd ban because that could be the new compliment. 44th ban because do you watch "BadLipReading" on youtube? 45th ban because you roleplay. 46th ban because I couldn't do that. 47th ban because I'm close to halfway. 48th ban because that's the second time I've repeated myself. 49th ban because I don't like the rain, because I have to walk my dog in it. 50th ban because I'm half way there. 51st ban because her paws get muddy. 52nd ban because I have carpet. 53rd ban because mud is not a friend of mine. 54th ban because the numbers are getting more difficult to keep up with. 55th ban because there's no sense in giving up, now. 56th ban because I'm missing out on an actual conversation, doing this. 57th ban, because at least, both of you are two hours ahead of me. 58th ban because I finally got it right. 59th ban because I once said I was two hours ahead of you. 60th ban, because I meant I was two hours behind you. 61st ban because it was very confusing for me. 62nd ban because I get my left and right mixed up all of the time. 63rd ban for being able to take Forensics science. 64th ban because I'm still jealous of that. 65th ban because I keep putting commas where they don't go. 66th ban because I hope my computer doesn't freeze. 67th ban because I have a bit open right now. 68th ban because I'm afraid to close my tabs. 69th ban because sometimes when I do that, chrome freezes up and shuts down. 70th ban because at least this site autosaves what you're typing. 71st ban because I should get a typing job. 72nd ban because I shouldn't, really. 73rd ban because I always accidentally miss words. 74th ban because It creates problems. 75th ban because I'm a quarter of the way there. 76th ban because I can't believe I've gone this far. 77th ban because is it sad that I feel accomplished? 78th ban because is this a bit too extreme? 79th ban because I think not. 80th ban because it was your challenge after all. 81st ban because my pizza is cold, now. 82nd ban because I hope your happy. 83rd ban because I hope I don't mess up my ban count like Kevin did. 84th ban because this is actually kind of fun. 85th ban because I am running out of reasons to ban, however. 86th ban because why did this become the thread you posted in most? 87th ban because there's a little bug that has been buzzing around my face this whole time. 88th ban because I bet you put it there. 89th ban because you're sneaky like that. 90th ban because I don't think I'm going to ban Kevin this much. 91st ban because only a few more to go. 92nd ban because I don't feel sick, anymore, by the way. 93rd ban for never asking. 94th ban because did you know about the goblin shark? 95th ban because you should look up a a gif of it. 96th ban because **** ****ed me up, when I saw it. 97th ban because almost there! 98th ban because I'm going to have to heat my pizza up again. 99th ban because it's all because of you. 100th ban because i don't think I've ever typed so much in one sitting, before. I hope you're happy. You're welcome. The end. Doom and gloom. Holy ****.



Banned because yay! I get to watch her type a response.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're not nice to me. That's why. Double banned because I don't think I know _how_ to be nice to you. Insulting you just comes so naturally for me. Triple ban because I definitely don't hate men. Fourth ban because I never said that. Banned again for trying to put words in my mouth. Banned once more, because no I'm not. Seventh banned because you shouldn't sigh so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because PlasmaPower is a smart person, unlike you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because does the winner get an award?



Banned because yes, if I win I'll give you 4071 chili dogs. (Reference to the amount of pages in this thread)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't know what you're talking about. I am nice to you. There's no such thing as to I don't how to be nice to you. Wow if insulting me comes naturally then you are a butt hole. *What's your orientation?* I'm putting soap into your mouth you trash talker. Yes you are. You shouldn't talk trash so much.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because I'm too lazy to mass ban you. I'll do it tomorrow. I have pizza to eat. Also banned for continuously asking that question. Banned again, because you're not nice to me. Also banned because you need to shut your mouth. You're stinking up the room with all that bull**** you're spewing.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banning myself for reading all of that. You're making Lolipup uncomfortable. I'm a friend of hers and I can just tell...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because tell her I'm sorry. I don't how we started to talk to each other. Tell her she doesn't need to be friends with me. It's alright.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because tell her I'm sorry. I don't how we started to talk to each other. Tell her she doesn't need to be friends with me. It's alright.



Banned because you should just friend her first then~

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's your fault my ego is growing too big. The day you beat me pigs will out of my butt. Don't tell me to watch out. ~ "lmao"



Banned because I'm laughing now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for talking about the weather. 2nd ban because that was such a lame subject matter. 3rd ban I'm lame for reading it all. 4th ban for creating this mass ban challenge. 5th ban because now I feel weird trying to do it. 6th ban because don't judge me. 7th ban, because I know you won't. 8th ban because I feel like I'm just having a conversation with myself. 9th ban for making me feel that way. 10th ban because you like rainy weather. 11th ban because I'm talking about the weather now. 12th ban because it's kind of cold here. 13th ban because it's weird because it should be hot. 14th ban because I'm finding it hard to keep up with the numbers. 15th ban because I'm playing music. 16th ban because it's kind of distracting. 17th ban because you started this **** 18th ban because I willingly took part in it. 19th ban because I can't really insult you. 20th ban because that makes this kind of difficult xD 21st ban because I know why pringles cans are small. 22nd ban because you probably do to. 23rd ban because I'm really just having a conversation with myself. 24th ban because I repeated myself. 25th ban because I'm 1/4 of the way there. 26th ban, because you probably thought I was going to stop at 50. 27th ban because you're wrong. 28th ban because that made me think of a song. 29th ban because that song is sung by the band I am currently listening to! 30th ban because my pizza is going to be cold by the time that I'm done. 31st ban because keeping up with numbers was never my strong point. 32nd ban because I bet I've missed a lot, by now. 33rd ban because do you watch anything other than anime? 34th ban because you don't have a very expanded taste in music. 35th ban for having a fragile outlook on the world. 36th ban because I read that thing. 37th ban for being a writer. 38th ban for being a good writer. 39th ban because I kept accidentally just typing "Write". 40th ban because Kevin is making Lolipup uncomfortable. 41st ban because I'm almost half way there. 42nd ban because you're a good write, too. 43rd ban because that could be the new compliment. 44th ban because do you watch "BadLipReading" on youtube? 45th ban because you roleplay. 46th ban because I couldn't do that. 47th ban because I'm close to halfway. 48th ban because that's the second time I've repeated myself. 49th ban because I don't like the rain, because I have to walk my dog in it. 50th ban because I'm half way there. 51st ban because her paws get muddy. 52nd ban because I have carpet. 53rd ban because mud is not a friend of mine. 54th ban because the numbers are getting more difficult to keep up with. 55th ban because there's no sense in giving up, now. 56th ban because I'm missing out on an actual conversation, doing this. 57th ban, because at least, both of you are two hours ahead of me. 58th ban because I finally got it right. 59th ban because I once said I was two hours ahead of you. 60th ban, because I meant I was two hours behind you. 61st ban because it was very confusing for me. 62nd ban because I get my left and right mixed up all of the time. 63rd ban for being able to take Forensics science. 64th ban because I'm still jealous of that. 65th ban because I keep putting commas where they don't go. 66th ban because I hope my computer doesn't freeze. 67th ban because I have a bit open right now. 68th ban because I'm afraid to close my tabs. 69th ban because sometimes when I do that, chrome freezes up and shuts down. 70th ban because at least this site autosaves what you're typing. 71st ban because I should get a typing job. 72nd ban because I shouldn't, really. 73rd ban because I always accidentally miss words. 74th ban because It creates problems. 75th ban because I'm a quarter of the way there. 76th ban because I can't believe I've gone this far. 77th ban because is it sad that I feel accomplished? 78th ban because is this a bit too extreme? 79th ban because I think not. 80th ban because it was your challenge after all. 81st ban because my pizza is cold, now. 82nd ban because I hope your happy. 83rd ban because I hope I don't mess up my ban count like Kevin did. 84th ban because this is actually kind of fun. 85th ban because I am running out of reasons to ban, however. 86th ban because why did this become the thread you posted in most? 87th ban because there's a little bug that has been buzzing around my face this whole time. 88th ban because I bet you put it there. 89th ban because you're sneaky like that. 90th ban because I don't think I'm going to ban Kevin this much. 91st ban because only a few more to go. 92nd ban because I don't feel sick, anymore, by the way. 93rd ban for never asking. 94th ban because did you know about the goblin shark? 95th ban because you should look up a a gif of it. 96th ban because **** ****ed me up, when I saw it. 97th ban because almost there! 98th ban because I'm going to have to heat my pizza up again. 99th ban because it's all because of you. 100th ban because i don't think I've ever typed so much in one sitting, before. I hope you're happy. You're welcome. The end. Doom and gloom. Holy ****.



Banned because wow. This post is giving me vertigo just by looking at it... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should just friend her first then~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because xD I couldn't even manage to read through it again to check my typos. -


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm too lazy to mass ban you. I'll do it tomorrow. I have pizza to eat. Also banned for continuously asking that question. Banned again, because you're not nice to me. Also banned because you need to shut your mouth. You're stinking up the room with all that bull**** you're spewing.



Banned because you know I wouldn't respond to you so you were like I atleast have 1 IQ point so I won't write to Champ. Second ban because you and Myst are so lazy. I have to do all the work. No don't do it tomorrow, as I've said that I won't respond. I don't all day unlike you. If I had no school there would be a slight chance of me responding, however. God what is with people and pizza. Just kidding I like pizza too but you people are obsessed with it. I'm curious okay. Just tell me. I'm nicer than Lollipup so you're saying that she's not nice? My mouth's already shut dumb butt. I'm typing to you not talking so get your words right. Get better at grammar kid. I spew venom at butt holes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you should just friend her first then~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I can't. She embarrassed me by rejecting me and I feel stupid for trying it again. Also I already told you I'm funny. You should just say I'm funny instead.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can't. She embarrassed me by rejecting me and I feel stupid for trying it again. Also I already told you I'm funny. You should just say I'm funny instead.



Banned because I'm sure she'll accept if you try again! I can help if you want? And okay, you're funny.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm sure she'll accept if you try again! I can help if you want? And okay, you're funny.



Banned because no, never guarantee anything.  How can you help me? I think we're going to become best friends if you keep agreeing with me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you know I wouldn't respond to you so you were like I atleast have 1 IQ point so I won't write to Champ. Second ban because you and Myst are so lazy. I have to do all the work. No don't do it tomorrow, as I've said that I won't respond. I don't all day unlike you. If I had no school there would be a slight chance of me responding, however. God what is with people and pizza. Just kidding I like pizza too but you people are obsessed with it. I'm curious okay. Just tell me. I'm nicer than Lollipup so you're saying that she's not nice? My mouth's already shut dumb butt. I'm typing to you not talking so get your words right. Get better at grammar kid. I spew venom at butt holes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because there are so many typos in everything you post, but I'm nice to you, by not pointing them out. Second because I know I'm lazy, but I also just got done typing 100 bans. So, I don't care much. Third ban, because I will do it tomorrow. 4th ban because this is the first time I've had been pizza in a bout a month, and it had been over a year since the time before that. I wouldn't say that I'm obsessed. 5th ban because you're not anywhere near nicer than Lolipup. Also banned becasue I don't see why you're even curious about that. Banned one last time because you're disgusting for spewing venom at butt holes.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no, never guarantee anything.  How can you help me? I think we're going to become best friends if you keep agreeing with me.



Banned because I'm friends with Lolipup so I can help~ haha, I should start disagreeing then.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there are so many typos in everything you post, but I'm nice to you, by not pointing them out. Second because I know I'm lazy, but I also just got done typing 100 bans. So, I don't care much. Third ban, because I will do it tomorrow. 4th ban because this is the first time I've had been pizza in a bout a month, and it had been over a year since the time before that. I wouldn't say that I'm obsessed. 5th ban because you're not anywhere near nicer than Lolipup. Also banned becasue I don't see why you're even curious about that. Banned one last time because you're disgusting for spewing venom at butt holes.



Banned because yeah right, my grammar is perfected. Why do you keep saying that your nice? You're only lying to yourself. I just got done dealing with you and typing a 100 bans as well so your point? You're still lazy. You don't care about anyone so yeah I will agree with you. No, I swear you better not do it tomorrow, or ever. I have had enough of that crap. I'm still jealous because I want pizza. Are you trying to make a joke? It's like a competition between me and Lolipup on who's nicer. That's why I look up to her. She never says anything that offends anyone. I'm just curious because you act like a punk. You know what I mean don't be dumb. I spew venom at people like you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You don't care about anyone



**** you.

Also banned because I'm not a punk.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm friends with Lolipup so I can help~ haha, I should start disagreeing then.



Banned because I don't need help now.  Wow is that what you say to a friend?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> **** you.
> 
> Also banned because I'm not a punk.




Banned because you didn't write banned first. Also banned because you are a punk if you don't tell me your orientation.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't need help now.  Wow is that what you say to a friend?



Banned because oh, cool. Nah, I'm just teasing~


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yay friendship !~ <3 also this thread is still crazy fast, oh wow!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't need help now.  Wow is that what you say to a friend?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I wasn't playing a game. Also banned because you're a punk for asking, when it doesn't even concern you in the least bit.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I changed my signature again. -.-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I changed my signature again. -.-



Banned because I *noticed*. I meant to mention that in my mass ban.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I *noticed*. I meant to mention that in my mass ban.



Banned for not mentioning it.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not mentioning it.


Banned because your new signature is delicious~ <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not mentioning it.



Banned because I was kind of busy, ya know.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because your new signature is delicious~ <3



Banned because thank you!~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I wasn't playing a game. Also banned because you're a punk for asking, when it doesn't even concern you in the least bit.



Banned because you need to chill. We're friends right? Stop acting like there's a stick up your butt. Now a moderator is going to come back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool. Nah, I'm just teasing~



Banned because I bet you nudged her shy self to just accept it. Okay I'm alright with you teasing me. I think. ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because yay friendship !~ <3 also this thread is still crazy fast, oh wow!



Banned because I hope I make you proud... senpai. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you need to chill. We're friends right? Stop acting like there's a stick up your butt. Now a moderator is going to come back.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I just really hate that sentence...It brings back bad memories. Sorry.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I just really hate that sentence...It brings back bad memories. Sorry.



What sentence. Forget about the past.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What sentence. Forget about the past.



Banned for not banning me. 
*forgotten*


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to sneak a ban in here <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned for banning Not Ken

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Lolipup for ninjaing me xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm going to sneak a ban in here <3



Banned because you did it! ^-^ Congrats. Proud of yooouuuu!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned for banning Not Ken
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banning Lolipup for ninjaing me xD



Banned for not banning Kevin. 
Also banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you did it! ^-^ Congrats. Proud of yooouuuu!



Ah, Banned for being proud of me!~ oh my gosh, oh my gosh, I'm so excited. <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I can't stop watching the armadillo roll

I've been staring at it for too long

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Lolipup again for ninjaing me again


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not banning me.
> *forgotten*



Banned because wow, every time you get down you talk crap to me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned for banning Not Ken
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banning Lolipup for ninjaing me xD




Banned because shh you're the only other person who knows my name. Double ban because you can't keep secrets, Ash.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you did it! ^-^ Congrats. Proud of yooouuuu!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned for not banning yourself.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because wow, every time you get down you talk crap to me?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I wasn't talking crap?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I bet you nudged her shy self to just accept it. Okay I'm alright with you teasing me. I think. ~



Banned because I did nothing. Also, teasing is okay~


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because shh you're the only other person who knows my name. Double ban because you can't keep secrets, Ash.



Banned because I really want to believe you

Do you pinkie swear that you're telling the truth? *holds out pinkie*


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned for allowing me to ninja you so often <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I bet all of the guests really enjoy this thread, nowadays. 

SHOUT OUT TO ALL OF THE GUESTS READING THROUGH THIS MESS OF A THREAD! 
YOU ARE ALL BANNED, TOO!


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you ninja others with great skill ^u^

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED BECAUSE I GOT NINJA'D BY SOMEONE ELSE THIS TIME FHJBADBSF


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm retiring from this thread at 5k pages.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you ninja others with great skill ^u^



Banned because thank you!  
I wasn't even trying.
I know you were talking to Lolipup, don't worry xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm retiring from this thread at 5k pages.



Banned because that'll be a while. We're only on page, 1359.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I am so done with everything right now

Getting ninja'd by everyoneee


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you!
> I wasn't even trying.
> I know you were talking to Lolipup, don't worry xD
> 
> ...



Banned because we're on page 4075, according to default.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because we're on page 4075, according to default.



Banned because we just won't go by default ^-^


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because we're on page 4075, according to default.



Banned because oh my, It would be weird if you weren't on this thread, it's like you own this thread D;


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because either way, that's a lot of pages


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we just won't go by default ^-^



Banned for not wanting me to leave~



Lolipup said:


> Banned because oh my, It would be weird if you weren't on this thread, it's like you own this thread D;



Banned because it's about time, I retire~ On to bigger and brighter things!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because either way, that's a lot of pages



Banned because holy ****. I just realized you just joined a little over a month ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for not wanting me to leave~
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because it's about time, I retire~ On to bigger and brighter things!



Banned because why would i *want* you to leave? 
Where are you going to go?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yes, that's true! My posts are like 70% Boys vs Girls thread, 30% everything else lol


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Banned because 924 more pages. That shouldn't take too long, considering this thread is going like ~100 pages a day... didn't we just hit 40k posts yesterday?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because Myst owns the thread and therefore cannot leave

The thread is a part of you


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Myst owns the thread and therefore cannot leave
> 
> The thread is a part of you



Banned because where does it say that?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I wasn't talking crap?



Banned because *you correct me.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why would i *want* you to leave?
> Where are you going to go?



Banned because idk. To steal my crown?
The real world? *shrug*

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *you correct me.



Banned because you can take over when I retire.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because idk. To steal my crown?
> The real world? *shrug*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I'm not Kevin. The real world isn't ready for you yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *you correct me.



Banned because I could think of a reason to ban you, other than that.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because where does it say that?



Banned because it says that in the tags

#lemonsrlife, *#myst owns the thread*, #myst rules this thread, #u r a lime, and your gonna pay, apollo was here, banned because cheese, banned cuz tags, birds are cool, creepers own dis thread, fuzzitude, gohomeyoursober, guess who i am, i am not drunk, i smell nice ok ):<, jun wus here, karma, myst n tokay stink, myst owns this thread ok, ninja'd, such ninja much wow, tags, up down left right ba, vannillla tastes nice, where am i


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to bed. AP Calc. exam tomorrow. *sigh*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I did nothing. Also, teasing is okay~



Banned because uh huh, sureeeeee. Also I can tease you but you can't tease back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to bed. AP Calc. exam tomorrow. *sigh*



Banned because I think there's a AP Lit exam tomorrow too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it says that in the tags
> 
> #lemonsrlife, *#myst owns the thread*, #myst rules this thread, #u r a lime, and your gonna pay, apollo was here, banned because cheese, banned cuz tags, birds are cool, creepers own dis thread, fuzzitude, gohomeyoursober, guess who i am, i am not drunk, i smell nice ok ):<, jun wus here, karma, myst n tokay stink, myst owns this thread ok, ninja'd, such ninja much wow, tags, up down left right ba, vannillla tastes nice, where am i



Banned because that's the most beautiful post I've ever seen. A symphony.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to bed. AP Calc. exam tomorrow. *sigh*



Banned because ;n; Goodnight and good luck!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I really want to believe you
> 
> Do you pinkie swear that you're telling the truth? *holds out pinkie*



Banned because yes. *Holds out both pinkies.*


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because there's another!

#lemonsrlife, #myst owns the thread, #myst rules this thread, #u r a lime, and your gonna pay, apollo was here, banned because cheese, banned cuz tags, birds are cool, creepers own dis thread, fuzzitude, gohomeyoursober, guess who i am, i am not drunk, i smell nice ok ):<, jun wus here, karma, myst n tokay stink, *myst owns this thread ok*, ninja'd, such ninja much wow, tags, up down left right ba, vannillla tastes nice, where am i

- - - Post Merge - - -

The concrete scientific proof that Myst owns this thread


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Banned for you guys talking on this thread without my permission. After all I'm the owner and ruler of this thread.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yes. *Holds out both pinkies.*



*completes the pinkie promise ceremony* 

Okay, Ken. I believe you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for you guys talking on this thread without my permission. After all I'm the owner and ruler of this thread.



Banned because I don't see any scientific proof of you owning or ruling this thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for you guys talking on this thread without my permission. After all I'm the owner and ruler of this thread.



Banned because the scientific proof that you are *not* the owner of this thread is right above you. Stfu, boi.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I still love Prabha!~ eep <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned for popping in at random and being adorable


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for popping in at random and being adorable



Banned because that's what I do~  Teehee. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned for taking the words away from my fingers, Sanic...

Banned for ninja-ing me, Lolipup.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because, honestly, who doesn't love GIFs?​


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm just so happy I keep accidentally ninja'ing people!~ it's fun. <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned for Lolipup ninjaing you instead of me! Yayy xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gosh darnit


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because, honestly, who doesn't love GIFs?​



Banned because you are so right!


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm honestly giggling so much right now <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I agree too

Gifs make the world a better place

- - - Post Merge - - -

*pTERODACTYL NOISE*

LOLIPPUUPPPHSDBJSBDSD


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I agree too
> 
> Gifs make the world a better place
> 
> ...


 Banned because oh my goodness!~ I am so sorry but this Is so silly, I can't stop giggling! </3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you are giggling at my expense and I'm laughing with you LOL


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you are giggling at my expense and I'm laughing with you LOL


Banned because we should just start laughing together pff <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm really loving how this is going.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because this is the story of how the ninja and the ninja'd became friends


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because this is the story of how the ninja and the ninja'd became friends


Banned because that sounds so absolutely cute. <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because thank you! I hope you post more often and ninja people everytime

Knowing my luck it will usually be me xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thank you! I hope you post more often and ninja people everytime
> 
> Knowing my luck it will usually be me xD



Banned because it's difficult to ninja people who quote others


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I would quote more but I'm always too lazy to click an extra time

- - - Post Merge - - -

*first world problems*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Banned because see folks, everything is better when your boi is the owner of this thread. Myst was a great owner, don't get me wrong, but its time for a change for the better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> *completes the pinkie promise ceremony*
> 
> Okay, Ken. I believe you!
> 
> ...



Banned because now you have 1000 chili dogs now, the other 3000 will be received when I own this thread. Also in your face Myst and 2K hahaha.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because I have no idea what you just said​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because hmmm those 1000 chilidogs sound really tempting, Ken..

Will they be delivered to my house at super sanic speed?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning itai for ninjaing me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because see folks, everything is better when your boi is the owner of this thread. Myst was a great owner, don't get me wrong, but its time for a change for the better.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't like chili dogs. So, it's all good ^-^

...*Kevin.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> banned because I have no idea what you just said​



Banned because don't worry. Kevin never makes any sense.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's really late but I still feel quite hyper! <3


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because your candy sigs are irresistible ​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because itai got ninja'd by the ninja master and tries to edit it so no one would notice >u>


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because itai got ninja'd by the ninja master and tries to edit it so no one would notice >u>


Banned for calling me the ninja master oh my goodness! I'm Irish, so I'm lucky with these things <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you ninja'd me. I thought we were cool, yo.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because can you share some of that luck with me? My luck is so bad! lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Togepi for ninjaing me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because can you share some of that luck with me? My luck is so bad! lmao



Banned because I don't think you want any of my luck.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

*Sanic cries*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Togepi stop mocking me lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for getting ninja'd 8 million times


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you ninja'd me. I thought we were cool, yo.


Banned because we are cool! eep, sorry~ I keep ninja'ing people on accident xwx;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> *Sanic cries*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned for being ninja'd so much~ <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because ninjaing people is the job of the chosen one

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lolipup, you are the chosen one


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banning you for bullying us with your ninja-ness...​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because we are cool! eep, sorry~ I keep ninja'ing people on accident xwx;;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm going to cry.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned for being a baby​


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm going to cry.


BANNED BECAUSE uH-Uh don't cry nooo! ;w; no I'm sorry, I'll go away.. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> Banning you for bullying us with your ninja-ness...​



Banned because you get her, itai! That damn sanic girl 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE uH-Uh don't cry nooo! ;w; no I'm sorry, I'll go away.. ;w;



Banned because nooo nooo. I was just joking. I think it's hilarious, actually.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i got lolipup

*edit:* got = ninja'd xD​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because hey, I'm not bullying anyone 

Everyone here is great


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm really confused but having a lot of fun with all you people in the banning thread. <3 you're all so nice! eep!


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Yeah! Ironically the thread where everyone gets banned is used by the nicest people!


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you didn't ban anyone omg ; w;;​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because that is true

I totally forgot lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because shame on you.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

banned because shameeeee~ <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's really late and I'm still here

I should be sleepingg


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I was suppose to go to sleep 2 hours ago...

goodnight, everyone.​​​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banning both you guys for shaming me 

okay I originally wanted to put the angry gyroid emote but that lemon spoke to me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Goodnight, itai! You ninja'd me

Banned for doing that


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because goodnight, itai! ^-^


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I wish the Itai goodnight too~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's too late ;n;


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's too late for what? D8


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's too late.....

TO PARTAY!


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's never too late to party! lets party! <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yay! Who's up for a game of pin the tail on the donkey?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning 2k for not being a Togepi anymore ;n;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because the new avi says it all.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because that is a very emotional old lady


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's the perfect reaction gif to anything.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because we gotta set up the PARTY! <3 *squeal*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I've got to wash dishes! ;n;


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because after 2k finishes with the dishes, we can initiate the party


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you two party while I wash dishes.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because we won't have any dishes for food until you wash them

So we can't start the party


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because we won't have any dishes for food until you wash them
> 
> So we can't start the party



Banned because xD Napkins exist.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I refuse to put my spaghetti on a thin napkin


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I refuse to eat cake with a napkin! I need plates ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because 2k has all the plates we need


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because the party'll be over by the time I'm done! D:


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because the party can't be over if it hasn't even started yet


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because xD 
y'all will more than likely be asleep, by the time I'm done, though.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you read my mind. I need to hit the hay now since it's 3 am :c

We can have the party tomorrow instead


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because party shall be postponed until tomorrow! I'm also quite sleepy </3


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Goodnight everyone!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Lollipup for making me an amazing siggg


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banning mysonicplush for calling this an amazing signature -v







I made it so quickly eep! </3 it's not so good, but I hope you like it~ on the other hand, goodnight! ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it IS amazing

Sanic is going fast, trying catch the ninjas. Perfect

The blue bg is perfect. The image you chose is perfect

I love how you put my username in the corner there too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And seriously, no one has ever made me anything like this before. I'm happy you're the first and only <3


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I think you're just trying to be really nice eep! <3 but still happy you like it-

omg yeah, YOU GOTTA BE FAST TO CATCH THE NINJAS, SANIC.

You deserve it <3 you're nice.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because no, I'm being serious!

I'm flattered you even made this for me. Gah

Thank you! You're nice too 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nice is kinda an understatement but yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Have a goodnight! *says goodnight all night and never actually goes to sleep*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's awesome! 
Also banned because alright. Goodnight everyone! ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Goodnight, 2k! ^u^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning everyone because it's time to sleep


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

banned because no its not ;o


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

banned because, since there are different time zones, it is time to sleep for some people, whilst for others it isn't ^^
Banning myself because i'm captain obvious ^-^


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I've just come back from school


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because was it fuuuuun? Is it possibly for school to be fun anymore? Kindergarten was amazing.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yes, it was. I miss the nap times ;3;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I miss the playing with playdoh and shaving cream. That was fun.


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

Banned because shaving cream?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yes! We got to play with shaving cream on our desks. "It's fun for them, and it cleans the desks, too. Win/Win.", is what my teacher had said, and why I can remember that perfectly, I don't know.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because my teacher never gave us shaving cream  She just made us use those boring wipes/sprays to clean desks


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (May 5, 2015)

Banned because they might not like Disney.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I love Disney


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you reminded me of a disturbing thing Disney did.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because what is this disturbing thing omg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you don't want to know. I hope this video is fake lol.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's too late! You peaked my curiosity

Now you must tell me >u>


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (May 5, 2015)

Banned because, what did he do? I wanna know!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I need to know the disturbing things! OuO


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banning Tyler because he is withholding important life changing information about Disney


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I wonder if it's the creepypasta...I love Disney creepy pasta and stories. They're the best.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because same! Did you read any of the Animal Crossing creepypasta?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because the camp one? because I read that one.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yeah, I think! The one about that creepy mouse villager Penny who steals people's organs and keeps all humans in these concentrated camp things


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm Hillary Clinton.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah, I think! The one about that creepy mouse villager Penny who steals people's organs and keeps all humans in these concentrated camp things



Banned because oh wow. No I never read that bit. I got obsessed with Disney creepypastas, then I was done xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banning hilary Clinton because I thought you were Ken

You are supposed to be running for president, Hilary! Stop procrastinating here


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm Hillary Clinton.



Banned 'cause 'grats.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banning myself for spelling Hillary's name wrong

My sister's name is also Hilary, but with 1 l instead of 2

So i always mess them up


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning myself for spelling Hillary's name wrong
> 
> My sister's name is also Hilary, but with 1 l instead of 2
> 
> So i always mess them up



Banned because xD my cousin's name is Destini. So, **** got confusing for me, too. Don't worry.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because we can share the pain of misspelling things occassionally


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's our relative's faults. We should get revenge...on...the...cheese.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because what kind of cheese are we against?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because what kind of cheese are we against?



Banned because hmmm....cottage...


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I always knew cottage cheese was suspicious

Half the time it doesn't even look like cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I always knew cottage cheese was suspicious
> 
> Half the time it doesn't even look like cheese



Banned because exactly! So, we should rise up against it and show it what real cheese is!


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yeah! And we should bring crackers because cheese always goes great with them

Seeking revenge makes people hungry


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because hmm...what kind of crackers?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because ritz crackers! Unless you have another suggestion ouo


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because ritz crackers! Unless you have another suggestion ouo



Banned because that is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yes! Now our lunch plan is perfectly thought out

What about the rest of the plan


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes! Now our lunch plan is perfectly thought out
> 
> What about the rest of the plan



Banned because uh. I haven't thought that far ahead. We'll just improvise.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because that is a totally great suggestion that will never backfire on us in anyway


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I know!  Improvisation could never backfire.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I missed the party​​​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because don't worry. Party was postponed.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yhhyyh, I don't like parties anyway. >v>>>​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> Banned because yhhyyh, I don't like parties anyway. >v>>>​



Banned because I don't like parties much either.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you copied my hate of parties justkidding​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because of course I did! _I wanna be just like you!_


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because don't be sarcastic with me.​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm automatically sarcastic.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because no one is ever successfully sarcastic on the internets


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because sometimes true​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because idk...I'm pretty good at it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yep, but everyone else has trouble c;


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I only noticed the sarcasm due to the _italics_​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I made a decision to put it like that. So, you'd know I was being sarcastic ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because that's a good way to find out

There's also a special punctuation mark for sarcasm, but it's never used


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I know not of this punctuation D:


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it looks like this! (Was the most popular one in Google search) Others looked like funky question marks







- - - Post Merge - - -

The swirly dot thingy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I have never seen that in my life!  
I also have no idea how to put that in a sentence. So, you're banned.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because no one can use it 

Its never on the keyboards


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because the sarcmark, I heard about it a while ago but could never find out how to type it​​​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> Banned because the sarcmark, I heard about it a while ago but could never find out how to type it​​​




Banned for forgetting to end your center.​


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because we've already talked about cheese.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned for afro avatar​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for NINJA​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because we need a petition to get the sarcmark its own key on the keyboard


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because yes! Who need two shift, alt, and ctrl keys?


----------



## starlark (May 5, 2015)

banned because minecraft players


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE yay, just one shift >v>​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because VIVA SARCMARK 

Countless internet fights will be spared from happening. The world will become a better more peaceful place with the power of the sarcmark


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Banned because what's wrong with Minecraft players?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what's wrong with Minecraft players?



Banned because _you're one of them. That's what's wrong._


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Banned because racism?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Banned because 907 pages left~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because try not to act so excited about leaving us all to die on our own.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because racism?



Banned because nah.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because try not to act so excited about leaving us all to die on our own.



Banned because I'm just curious what'll happen. 'tis all.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm just curious what'll happen. 'tis all.



Banned because what'll happen is you'll disappear, then slowly everyone will start disappearing, and eventually, this thread will disappear, until someone remembers it existed and makes a new one.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because _you're one of them. That's what's wrong._



Banned because not really. Class is dismissed. Come again tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because racism?



Banned because I agree.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what'll happen is you'll disappear, then slowly everyone will start disappearing, and eventually, this thread will disappear, until someone remembers it existed and makes a new one.



Banned because that won't happen as long as you and Champ are around, right?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that won't happen as long as you and Champ are around, right?



Banned because what will you do now?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what will you do now?



Banned because what do you mean? I'll be here until page 5000/post 50000. After that, I'm retiring.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you mean? I'll be here until page 5000/post 50000. After that, I'm retiring.



Banned because will you disappear from this forum?


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

banned because cheese also go sleep


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you make no sense.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that won't happen as long as you and Champ are around, right?



Banned because it'll happen. It's inevitable.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

banned because yay finally in ur sig


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because will you disappear from this forum?



Banned because idk. I can't see into the future.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it'll happen. It's inevitable.



Banned because are you sure?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because idk. I can't see into the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because are you sure?



Banned because I'm positive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because yay finally in ur sig



Banned because xD You've been in it, the whole time. Swear.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because not really. Class is dismissed. Come again tomorrow.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I almost said something, but I won't.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because yay finally in ur sig



Banned because you were in it for ages, man those brain cells aren't functioning right now, I wonder why?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm positive.



Banned because where's your proof, hm?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because where's your proof, hm?



Banned because in my brain. You wanna see?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because idk. I can't see into the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because are you sure?



Banned because I will always have a special place for you in my heart. (Not trying to be romantic.)


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because in my brain. You wanna see?



Banned because sure. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I will always have a special place for you in my heart. (Not trying to be romantic.)



Banned for making me puke. jk


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because myst/Mist?? is super awesome​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sure. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> Banned because myst/Mist?? is super awesome​


Banned because I agree


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sure. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're getting sick of thinking about me.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> Banned because myst/Mist?? is super awesome​



Banned because thanks! ^^



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because



Banned because niice.



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I agree



Thanks as well! ^^



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're getting sick of thinking about me.



Banned because I just took a four-hour-test. I don't have patience for your sass, 'kay?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 5, 2015)

banned because thats nooo goooood


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I agree. So, it's settled. Myst cannot leave.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because thats nooo goooood



Banned because I just got out of it like an hour and a half ago. lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I agree. So, it's settled. Myst cannot leave.



Banned because I find it funny how you don't want me to leave.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because take a break then. BC or AB?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I just got out of it like an hour and a half ago. lmao.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why would I *want* you to leave


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because take a break then. BC or AB?



Banned because this is my break. lol. Oh, and AB.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why would I *want* you to leave



Banned because idk? You could always be neutral.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this is my break. lol. Oh, and AB.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because my dog just barked at the thunder. So, you can't leave.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my dog just barked at the thunder. So, you can't leave.



Banned because there's still ~9000 more posts so relax. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this is my break. lol. Oh, and AB.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because baby AB? Wow you do deserve my so called "sass".


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because there's still ~9000 more posts so relax. ^^



Banned because blah.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because baby AB? Wow you do deserve my so called "sass".



Banned because I'd take BC next year but there's no course of it at my school...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because blah.



Banned because that's not a word in my dictionary.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'd take BC next year but there's no course of it at my school...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for having a different dictionary than me.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i meant mist as in water...​


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'd take BC next year but there's no course of it at my school...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because +1 for roasting 2K. Double ban because you need to come to my school.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i meant mist as in water...​



Banned for showing up late to the party.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i'm busy eating nasty oreos​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned for continuing to eat them, even though they're nasty.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because +1 for roasting 2K. Double ban because you need to come to my school.



Banned for giving me a "+1" yet I see no like notification. Double ban because *shrug* AP Stats will suffice.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because i was hungry and too lazy to make a ramen​


Myst=ninja'd​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> Banned because i was hungry and too lazy to make a ramen​
> 
> 
> Myst=ninja'd​



Banned because cute signature~


----------



## MadokaPie (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because cute signature~



Banned cause Im Godoka and I can!


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

MadokaPie said:


> Banned cause Im Godoka and I can!



Banned because your signature isn't centered.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because your signature is centered​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because your signature is centered​



Banned because so is yours.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because mine isn't.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

banned because hot poop


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mine isn't.



Banned because did I scare you off? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because hot poop



Banned because is that your new catchphrase?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for giving me a "+1" yet I see no like notification. Double ban because *shrug* AP Stats will suffice.



Banned because it only lets me dislike your post for some reason. Double ban because the forums already know that you aren't likable. Third ban because that's my sister. Fourth ban because I took AP Statistics this year.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did I scare you off? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because xD No. I replied to you, and I got *deep voice* _*rejected*_.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did I scare you off? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's her way of saying I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it only lets me dislike your post for some reason. Double ban because the forums already know that you aren't likable. Third ban because that's my sister. Fourth ban because I took AP Statistics this year.



Banned because that's weird. Double banned because don't worry. I'm retiring after this thread reaches 50k posts. Triple banned because what does your sister have to do with anything. Quadruple banned because cool.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD No. I replied to you, and I got *deep voice* _*rejected*_.



Banned because huh?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's weird. Double banned because don't worry. I'm retiring after this thread reaches 50k posts. Triple banned because what does your sister have to do with anything. Quadruple banned because cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because huh?



Banned because I don't got time right now to extend the ban train. Second ban because I said you were my sister because you're going to take AP Stats.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't got time right now to extend the ban train. Second ban because I said you were my sister because you're going to take AP Stats.



Banned because same. Double banned for calling my your "sister".


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you're banned.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

banned because pink panties in ur sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because pink panties in ur sig



Banned for noticing...I thought nobody ever would.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because same. Double banned for calling my your "sister".



Banned because stop copying me. Secon ban because you should be proud you're my sister.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop copying me. Secon ban because you should be proud you're my sister.



Banned because I'm not copying. I'm simply agreeing. Double banned because how is that a thing to be proud of? Triple banned because **Second*. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're banned.



Banned because unoriginal ban.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not copying. I'm simply agreeing. Double banned because how is that a thing to be proud of? Triple banned because **Second*. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm surprised Kevin didn't point out your typo. 
Also banned because I couldn't anticipate who was going to post next.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because I'm irritated about this dog won't stop barking​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm surprised Kevin didn't point out your typo.
> Also banned because I couldn't anticipate who was going to post next.



Banned because _my_ typo or Kevin's typo?
Double banned for being paranoid of ninja's.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because _my_ typo or Kevin's typo?
> Double banned for being paranoid of ninja's.



Banned because _your_ typo.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i ninja'd you​
- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because you ninja'd me​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i ninja'd you​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> banned because you ninja'd me​



Banned because that was the greatest plot twist ever.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned because i'm laughing to death​


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not copying. I'm simply agreeing. Double banned because how is that a thing to be proud of? Triple banned because **Second*. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you are not slick. Double banned because I'm a Champ and if you're my sister that's a cool thing. Third ban because why do you get happy when you correct me? -.-


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you and Myst are always in a banning cage match to the death


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> Banned because i'm laughing to death​



Banned for dying. That's not allowed here.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm surprised Kevin didn't point out your typo.
> Also banned because I couldn't anticipate who was going to post next.



Banned because Myst is almost free of my corrections. I know I saw the my but didn't want to correct it because she thinks I'm "sassy".


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Myst is almost free of my corrections. I know I saw the my but didn't want to correct it because she thinks I'm "sassy".



Banned because you are sassy. You're the Queen of Sass.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because if Ken is the Queen of Sass, can I be the Queen of Fast


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because if Ken is the Queen of Sass, can I be the Queen of Fast



Banned because after deep consideration, the board has decided that this would be a great venture on your part. 
Permission granted.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you are sassy. You're the Queen of Sass.



Banned because you're the queen of disrespect. Also I'm a male dumb grass.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I happily accept my throne ;u; *sits on throne*


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i'm the queen of everything
jk​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you need to send in your request form to the board to get your royalty status confirmed


----------



## Swiftstream (May 5, 2015)

Banned because of sonic.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because if Ken is the Queen of Sass, can I be the Queen of Fast



Banned because I'm not the queen of sass. Mind games are happening again.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because _your_ typo.



Banned because I found it now. I was looking at the wrong post. -.-


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you went too fast


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are not slick. Double banned because I'm a Champ and if you're my sister that's a cool thing. Third ban because why do you get happy when you correct me? -.-



Banned because I never called myself slick. Double banned because not really. Third ban because it's fun! Fourth ban because I dare you to go pass three again. I am so ready for this.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Myst is almost free of my corrections. I know I saw the my but didn't want to correct it because she thinks I'm "sassy".



Banned because I'm sleepy. I'm allowed to mess up. I hate naps so don't suggest one.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banning Ken for being the Queen of Sass

I will place my kingdom next to yours and we can be neighbors


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because oh​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because oh​



Banned because don't worry. You'll figure out what you're the queen of, and we will gladly accept! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not the queen of sass. Mind games are happening again.



Banned because check your settings. Also banned because you are indeed, indefinitely the Queen of Sass.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't worry. You'll figure out what you're the queen of, and we will gladly accept!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I know your name now.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I found it now. I was looking at the wrong post. -.-



Banned because you found out because I pointed it out to you. No damn you autocorrect not love.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I never called myself slick. Double banned because not really. Third ban because it's fun! Fourth ban because I dare you to go pass three again. I am so ready for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I'm sleepy. I'm allowed to mess up. I hate naps so don't suggest one.



Banned because I know. Second ban because I called you slick. Third ban because I'm not making more than three bans for right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know your name now.



Banned because I know...it's okay.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you found out because I pointed it out to you. No damn you autocorrect not love.
> 
> Banned because yup. Huh?
> 
> ...



Banned because you _know_. Double banned for calling me slick. Triple ban for not wanting a massive paragraph again.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know...it's okay.



Banned because yes, it is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you _know_. Double banned for calling me slick. Triple ban for not wanting a massive paragraph again.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because yes, it is.



Banned because I forgive you.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I forgive you.



Banned because huh?


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because your confusion​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because huh?



Banned because shhhh. It's okay.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shhhh. It's okay.



Banned because what is going on?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what is going on?



Banned because shhhhhhhh.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shhhhhhhh.



Banned for trying to silence me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for trying to silence me.



Banned because Myst cannot be silenced.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst cannot be silenced.



Banned because yes. That is true.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you _know_. Double banned for calling me slick. Triple ban for not wanting a massive paragraph again.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because yes, it is.



Banned because you are slick.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes. That is true.



Banned for admitting I'm right ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are slick.



Banned because okay.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for admitting I'm right ^-^



Banned because you need to write more, okay? ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because you need to write more, okay? ^^



Banned because I've tried...I just have no inspiration/motivation ;n;


----------



## Karminny (May 5, 2015)

banned bc same


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because always.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because you need to write more, okay? ^^



Banned because you're boring.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've tried...I just have no inspiration/motivation ;n;



Banned because can I help you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're boring.



Banned because okay.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because you seem mad .-.​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're boring.



Banned because you're ignorant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because can I help you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because idk...Just the stories I write, usually just come to me...Once i get the first line down, the rest just flows with it....I've just got to figure out the first line. Then I'd be set.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because you didn't ban me​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because you didn't ban me​



Banned because I was going to say "banned because you seem meek.", but I didn't know if you would take that as an insult or not, because it's not.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i feel really happy that you said that <3 ;w;
ihadtolookupmeeklol
​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because idk...Just the stories I write, usually just come to me...Once i get the first line down, the rest just flows with it....I've just got to figure out the first line. Then I'd be set.



Banned because want me to suggest general topics/genres to spark that creativity?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i feel really happy that you said that <3 ;w;
> ihadtolookupmeeklol
> ​



Banned because ^-^ I had to look it up just to make sure it wasn't an insult xD




Myst said:


> Banned because want me to suggest general topics/genres to spark that creativity?



Banned because sure ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sure ^-^



Banned because okay!

Some fun topics:

> time
> our reliance on the internet
> creativity/how schools are no longer teaching it

Three for now. Let me know if you want more! ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're ignorant.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how? You didn't expect that I would ask that now did ya?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay!
> 
> Some fun topics:
> 
> ...



Banned because hmm...Time...I like that. I'll try to think of something ^-^ 
Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how? You didn't expect that I would ask that now did ya?



Banned because there are so many examples. Are you sure that you want me to list them all?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hmm...Time...I like that. I'll try to think of something ^-^
> Thanks!



Banned because you're welcome! I hope it helps you out! ^^


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

banned cus watching Tokyo ghoul at midnight was reeeeaaaly not a good idea o.o


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome! I hope it helps you out! ^^



Banned because I just have to figure out where I wanna go with it...I got this! I can do it! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> banned cus watching Tokyo ghoul at midnight was reeeeaaaly not a good idea o.o



Banned because I'm banning you. So, you can't ban me for not banning  you.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus watching Tokyo ghoul at midnight was reeeeaaaly not a good idea o.o



Banned because how many episodes did you watch? 



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I just have to figure out where I wanna go with it...I got this! I can do it! ^-^



Banned because I believe in you! You can do this!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how many episodes did you watch?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I believe in you! You can do this!



Banned because ;u; Thank you 

Also banned because I need to jump on that Tokey Ghoul bandwagon, sometime.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hmm...Time...I like that. I'll try to think of something ^-^
> Thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because naw. I don't need to hear your bull crap.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because naw. I don't need to hear your bull crap.



Banned because k, mate. Have fun, then.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because can I help you?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because is the only word you know is okay? Also were your first words when you were born okay?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ;u; Thank you
> 
> Also banned because I need to jump on that Tokey Ghoul bandwagon, sometime.



Banned because you're welcome~ ^w^

Oooh, if you start watching, I'll be so excited!


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because wah, i missed a lot​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is the only word you know is okay? Also were your first words when you were born okay?



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome~ ^w^
> 
> Oooh, if you start watching, I'll be so excited!



Banned because my brother seems to think that I'll love it. So, I should...maybe later ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> banned because wah, i missed a lot​



Banned because naaahhhhh.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because naaahhhhh.



Banned because omg. Please watch it if you can! I'm sure you'll like it too! ^w^


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how many episodes did you watch?


Canned cus sorry I took so long to respond. this stuff's addicting! I just finished episode 3 but now I can't stop.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Canned cus sorry I took so long to respond. this stuff's addicting! I just finished episode 3 but now I can't stop.



Banned because no worries. Understandable. Shoot me a message when you're all caught up! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because omg. Please watch it if you can! I'm sure you'll like it too! ^w^



Banned because okay. Okay. I will xD 
Probably later tonight.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because I'm really sad that i can't get back into anime.


a 30 minute episode bores me so much that it feels like 30 hours sigh​


----------



## Swiftstream (May 5, 2015)

banned because of flowers.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because I'm really sad that i can't get back into anime.
> 
> 
> a 30 minute episode bores me so much that it feels like 30 hours sigh​



Banned because all my friends would try to force me to watch anime, and that's exactly how I felt. I think I can get into, if I'm the one choosing to watch it or not.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay. Okay. I will xD
> Probably later tonight.



Banned because *jaw drops* That's the best news ever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *jaw drops* That's the best news ever.



Banned because well, I wouldn't say the *best* news.

Also banned because I keep forgetting I changed my avatar and mistaking my posts for someone else's. 
I just read my reply to itai, and thought to myself, "Omg, me too!", then I realized it was me...So, you're banned for that, as well.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

banned cus i love this stuff so much that i'm creeping myself out.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because all my friends would try to force me to watch anime, and that's exactly how I felt. I think I can get into, if I'm the one choosing to watch it or not.



Banned because I'm the only one of my friends that like anime so it's not that for me, but yeah​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, I wouldn't say the *best* news.
> 
> Also banned because I keep forgetting I changed my avatar and mistaking my posts for someone else's.
> I just read my reply to itai, and thought to myself, "Omg, me too!", then I realized it was me...So, you're banned for that, as well.



Banned because it is! It's the greatest thing since sliced bread. ^^
Banned because haha, that's so funny~



MayorBambie said:


> banned cus i love this stuff so much that i'm creeping myself out.



Banned because yes! It is great!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it is! It's the greatest thing since sliced bread. ^^
> Banned because haha, that's so funny~
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because it isn't that great! Calm down xD 
Also banned because I'm gonna start watching, right now.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

Banned cus it is amazing!


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it isn't that great! Calm down xD
> Also banned because I'm gonna start watching, right now.



Banned because it's great! I always get excited when people say they're going to start watching animes I like. <3
Oooh, that's so great. 



MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus it is amazing!



Banned because yes!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's great! I always get excited when people say they're going to start watching animes I like. <3
> Oooh, that's so great.
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I got three minutes into the first episode, but someone distracted me with an amazing song...
But so far, I find it interesting.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I got three minutes into the first episode, but someone distracted me with an amazing song...
> But so far, I find it interesting.



Banned because oh, cool!  You're making me so excited right now~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because k, mate. Have fun, then.



Banned because I'm not your "mate".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because how do you do the invisible text thing? Also banned because gow do you do the cross out thing. Triple ban because don't tell me because "magic".


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not your "mate".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nobody needs your ****, Ken. 
Stop being such an ass*hole, all of the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool!  You're making me so excited right now~



Banned because alright. I've got to take my dog out, then I will get back to watching it ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. I've got to take my dog out, then I will get back to watching it ^-^



Banned because oooh, yay!


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

banned cu episode 5 completed! Tis so amazing that it's gave me insomnia... (Then again, I tend to get insomnia quite often anyway...) Either way, i'm addicted!


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cu episode 5 completed! Tis so amazing that it's gave me insomnia... (Then again, I tend to get insomnia quite often anyway...) Either way, i'm addicted!



Banned because yay! Now, you can join me in my Tokyo Ghoul addiction!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because there's been a minor setback. So, I can't watch, completely attentively right now, but I'll try! ^-^ 
I need something amazing to watch.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

banned cus i will happily join you with your tokyo ghoul addiction! My phones nearly ran out of charge... *speaks in robotish style voice* must charge phone so I can watch anime.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Banned cus i want to know what show they're talking about ;_;​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> Banned cus i want to know what show they're talking about ;_;​



Banned because Tokyo Ghoul ^-^


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i really wanted to watch that but i heard it was extremely sexual and i'm scared of sexual shows ;w;;

wtf how am i so lame​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's been a minor setback. So, I can't watch, completely attentively right now, but I'll try! ^-^
> I need something amazing to watch.



Banned because no worries. Take your time. ^w^



MayorBambie said:


> banned cus i will happily join you with your tokyo ghoul addiction! My phones nearly ran out of charge... *speaks in robotish style voice* must charge phone so I can watch anime.



Banned because yay! Oh, wow... I hope it charges fast~

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> banned because i really wanted to watch that but i heard it was extremely sexual and i'm scared of sexual shows;w;;​



Banned because it's not really sexual? It's more gory than anything.


----------



## oswaldies (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I will never watch anything gory


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

Banned cus, if you've got a weak stomach, don't watch it. If you've got tougher nerves, WATCH. NOW. (this ban applies to all who haven't yet watched Tokyo Ghoul)


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i have a really weak stomach but i love gore
i watched mirai nikki, but it wasn't scary sob
​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because the most disgusting/gory/mostly revolting thing I have ever seen was a movie called Poultrygeist, and no, I didn't misspell that.


----------



## oswaldies (May 5, 2015)

banned because I stole itai's handwriting--or typing..​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus, if you've got a weak stomach, don't watch it. If you've got tougher nerves, WATCH. NOW. (this ban applies to all who haven't yet watched Tokyo Ghoul)



Banned because I agree strongly with that statement!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned for thievery....of my post...you ninja.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 5, 2015)

banned cus yaaaaaaaaaaaaayy! This new phone charges suuuper fast!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> banned because I stole itai's handwriting--or typing..​



Banned for thievery


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> banned because I stole itai's handwriting--or typing..​



banned because thanks for credit </3​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's hard for me to keep up with the subtitles xD


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's hard for me to keep up with the subtitles xD



Banned because good luck!~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nobody needs your ****, Ken.
> Stop being such an ass*hole, all of the time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I love you, "Aspen".

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorBambie said:


> Banned cus, if you've got a weak stomach, don't watch it. If you've got tougher nerves, WATCH. NOW. (this ban applies to all who haven't yet watched Tokyo Ghoul)



Banned because it sounds like a violent show, judging by Myst's signature and avatar, and also the word ghoul in the show name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the most disgusting/gory/mostly revolting thing I have ever seen was a movie called Poultrygeist, and no, I didn't misspell that.



Banned because I need to see it. I don't really get disgusted at anything so this may change that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I love you, "Aspen".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because 100% reason to remember the name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because good luck!~



Banned because thanks! I just realized that the only anime I ever watched, I watched a dubbed version of. So, I'm not accustomed to having to read subtitles.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because 100% reason to remember the name.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I think that's a reference to a song. Also I will never watch a non dubbed anime show.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! I just realized that the only anime I ever watched, I watched a dubbed version of. So, I'm not accustomed to having to read subtitles.



Banned because oh, I see! For me, it's the other way around. I mostly watch sub and occasionally watch dub~ Black Butler dub is amazing. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I need to see it. I don't really get disgusted at anything so this may change that.



Banned because my friend made us stop watching it, because she was gagging xD 
I finished watching it alone. It was gross, but it was funny. I loved it. It was on Netflix, last time I checked.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I think that's a reference to a song. Also I will never watch a non dubbed anime show.



Banned because Tokyo Ghoul is only dubbed for the second season, not the first. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I think that's a reference to a song. Also I will never watch a non dubbed anime show.



Banned because Fort Minor - Remember the Name.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my friend made us stop watching it, because she was gagging xD
> I finished watching it alone. It was gross, but it was funny. I loved it. It was on Netflix, last time I checked.



Banned because I can't really trust you as a source since you are a weird, kinky, freak. I'll have to see it for myself.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Tokyo Ghoul is only dubbed for the second season, not the first. ;w;



Banned because I noticed that. So, I'll just have to pause and go back a bunch, until I build up some reading speed.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Tokyo Ghoul is only dubbed for the second season, not the first. ;w;



Banned for never answering me. -.-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can't really trust you as a source since you are a weird, kinky, freak. I'll have to see it for myself.



Banned because here are some gifs from it: 



Spoiler: Poultrygeist gifs



























Also banned because it's a pretty weird movie.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Fort Minor - Remember the Name.



Banned because I have 100% skill, 0% luck, 100% will. 100% ready to kill. (Rappers)

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because here are some gifs from it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I agree, just like you. Doesn't seem gross.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I noticed that. So, I'll just have to pause and go back a bunch, until I build up some reading speed.



Banned sounds like a good plan!



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for never answering me. -.-



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have 100% skill, 0% luck, 100% will. 100% ready to kill. (Rappers)



Banned because here's my fav gif from the movie


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned sounds like a good plan!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because okay.



Banned because ugh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have 100% skill, 0% luck, 100% will. 100% ready to kill. (Rappers)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because my friend didn't make it past that toilet scene, which was towards the beginning of the movie xD 
I love not having a weak stomach...and I'm kind of annoyed that most do. I have nobody to watch "gross" movies with.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because here's my fav gif from the movie



Banned because how does that have anything to do with my quote? Also is that a stick coming out of his butt? (There's a stick in yours.) Or does that man have no stick? Or is his butt reversed?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my friend didn't make it past that toilet scene, which was towards the beginning of the movie xD
> I love not having a weak stomach...and I'm kind of annoyed that most do. I have nobody to watch "gross" movies with.



Banned because a romantic date with you would be watching gross stuff. Nasty grass.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ugh.



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how does that have anything to do with my quote? Also is that a stick coming out of his butt? (There's a stick in yours.) Or does that man have no stick? Or is his butt reversed?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because he had a romantic/sexual relationship with that plunger. Also banned because nah, but it will eventually happen.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because is this what you did to become the number one poster of this thread? By saying okay to every post? Wow I'm exposing you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because he had a romantic/sexual relationship with that plunger. Also banned because nah, but it will eventually happen.



Banned because you're spoiling it. Double ban because what will eventually happen?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is this what you did to become the number one poster of this thread? By saying okay to every post? Wow I'm exposing you.



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is this what you did to become the number one poster of this thread? By saying okay to every post? Wow I'm exposing you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because seeing gross ****. It will happen. I will show whomever something gross online, eventually.
Have you seen whisk porn? Holy **** that's nasty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because I just bit my lip you grass hole.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for making me laugh.



Banned because great! My mission is going well~



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I just bit my lip you grass hole.



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because great! My mission is going well~
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because okay.



Banned because this is great.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because this is great.



Banned because yes, yes, it is.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because seeing gross ****. It will happen. I will show whomever something gross online, eventually.
> Have you seen whisk porn? Holy **** that's nasty.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because don't show me anything that will spoil anything. I know spoiled food is nasty but no stop it. Also wtf is whisk corn? It sounds like cat corn. It can't be nastier than necrophilia, or beastiality. You can show gross things to people because I don't care but don't show something that will spoil something. How dare you laugh at someone who is annoying?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because great! My mission is going well~
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because okay.



Banned because I'm about to hurt you if you don't stop. (Reference to your signature.)


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm about to hurt you if you don't stop. (Reference to your signature.)



Banned because okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because you like pain? I ain't into S and M but my whips off the chain.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't show me anything that will spoil anything. I know spoiled food is nasty but no stop it. Also wtf is whisk corn? It sounds like cat corn. It can't be nastier than necrophilia, or beastiality. You can show gross things to people because I don't care but don't show something that will spoil something. How dare you laugh at someone who is annoying?



Banned because it's where a woman/man shoves a whisk up his/herself.

Also banned because if I was laughing at someone who was annoying, I'd be laughing at you.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you like pain? I ain't into S and M but my whips off the chain.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's where a woman/man shoves a whisk up his/herself.
> 
> Also banned because if I was laughing at someone who was annoying, I'd be laughing at you.



Banned because what's a whisk? I would never shove anything up myself. Ha ha you're really funny. It's nice to make people feel bad, doesn't it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because your brain is fried. ~


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because your brain is fried. ~



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what's a whisk? I would never shove anything up myself. Ha ha you're really funny. It's nice to make people feel bad, doesn't it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also banned because "It's nice to make people feel bad, *doesn't* it?" doesn't make any sense. Also, I don't make people feel bad....only you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because your mind's scrambled.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because your mind's scrambled.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because it does make sense. Don't make me get a wife beater. (I thought of it when I saw that image.) Just because I feel good doesn't mean you have to make people feel bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because you're the most interesting person ever.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're the most interesting person ever.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because how did I become friends with someone who all they do is say okay?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how did I become friends with someone who all they do is say okay?



Banned because okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because is your mind scrambled because you're lit.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it does make sense. Don't make me get a wife beater. (I thought of it when I saw that image.) Just because I feel good doesn't mean you have to make people feel bad.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I *don't *make people feel bad.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I *don't *make people feel bad.



Banned because why do I feel bad then?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I also believe 2k doesn't make people feel bad


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why do I feel bad then?



Banned because you just typed that you feel good.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I also believe 2k doesn't make people feel bad



Banned because the mind games are powerful. :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I also believe 2k doesn't make people feel bad



Banned because thank you ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you just typed that you feel good.



Well now I feel bad. ( I'm not bipolar.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Well now I feel bad. ( I'm not bipolar.)



Banned for not banning me. Also banned because stop feeling bad ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not banning me. Also banned because stop feeling bad ^-^



Banned because I just played you. I didn't feel bad. Also I feel weird when you act like that to me. Banned because here I made multiple bans to make up for it.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is your mind scrambled because you're lit.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you played mind games with me about being Kevin


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you ^-^



Banned because this is fun.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you played mind games with me about being Kevin



Banned because 2K even called me by my real name so you've become delusional from 2K's evil mind game.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this is fun.



Banned because it seems fun! ^^


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it seems fun! ^^



Banned because you pick a word and keep doing it too! ^^
We'll be like a brainless army. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I don't like mind games ;3;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I just played you. I didn't feel bad. Also I feel weird when you act like that to me. Banned because here I made multiple bans to make up for it.



Banned for lying to me ;n;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because is this the future of how people talk?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banning Myst for ninja'ing me

I cry evertim


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is this the future of how people talk?



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you pick a word and keep doing it too! ^^



Banned because I don't think I have as much resolve as you xD


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning Myst for ninja'ing me
> 
> I cry evertim



Banned because sorry! >w<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it seems fun! ^^



Banned because what is fun? Help ya boi out here he seems to not see it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I don't like mind games ;3;



Banned because I don't either. Evil people these days. :/


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't think I have as much resolve as you xD



Banned because you can ban as normal. Just pick one person to ban strangely towards~


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because it's okay x3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because 2K even called me by my fake name so you've become delusional from 2K's evil mind game.



Banned because you just admitted that Ken is your fake name.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you deserve it, too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what is fun? Help ya boi out here he seems to not see it.



Banned because no. You lied to me ;n;


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't think I have as much resolve as you xD



Banned because you can do it! I believe in you!
Just pick one person to target. You don't have to make all your bans irregular~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you deserve it.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you deserve it.



Banned because nuh-uh~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for lying to me ;n;



Banned because stop acting like that. It makes me sick to my stomach, acid indigestion, my suggestion is k.o. pectate.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because omg Ken IS his fake name

Even after our pinkie promise, Kevin betrays me again


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's okay x3



Banned because goober.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I am indeed a goofy goober yeah


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Banned because post faster! 50k posts will not arrive by itself. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)




----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because post faster! 50k posts will not arrive by itself. lmao



Banned for manipulation! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


>



Banned because holy **** I did not expect that XD 
amazing.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for manipulation!



Banned because look at all the progress we made today! ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because notice me kohai!


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because holy **** I did not expect that XD
> amazing.



Banned because you said the word goober and I just had to pull out the Spongebob reference >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop acting like that. It makes me sick to my stomach, acid indigestion, my suggestion is k.o. pectate.



Banned because  I genuinely cared that you felt bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you said the word goober and I just had to pull out the Spongebob reference >u<



Banned because it's what popped in my head to say it, in the first place xD 
I 'bout nearly lost my ****, when I heard the original song that it's beat was taken from, on the radio xD


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because notice me kohai!



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because look at all the progress we made today! ^^



Banned because how *dare *you!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no. You lied to me ;n;



Aw it's okay. I'm so sowwy.  >.< I can't talk like that to you ew.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's what popped in my head to say it, in the first place xD
> I 'bout nearly lost my ****, when I heard the original song that it's beat was taken from, on the radio xD



Yeah! Banned because that song, original version or not, will forever be the goofy goober song and there's nothing anyone can do about it


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omg Ken IS his fake name
> 
> Even after our pinkie promise, Kevin betrays me again



Banned because oh yeah you're a female. The mind games don't work on men. Is this how the world's going to end?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yeah! Banned because that song, original version or not, will forever be the goofy goober song and there's nothing anyone can do about it



Banned because truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how *dare *you!



Banned because *insert creepy grin*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  I genuinely cared that you felt bad.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're a angel and a demon combined.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh yeah you're a female. The mind games don't work on men. Is this how the world's going to end?



Banned because can you just tell me if Kevin is your real name because this question is boggling my mind XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *insert creepy grin*



Banned because I cannot believe this D: 
My whole life has been a lie, because of this one moment in time!...
somehow..


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because thank it's been real, I love you but I just can't deal, with the stress this game is giving me. But before I go, you know I can't close this show without no closure so before I leave. So let's get to 50,000 posts.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a angel and a demon combined.



Banned because that's better than just being a demon.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I cannot believe this D:
> My whole life has been a lie, because of this one moment in time!...
> somehow..



Banned because *hugs you forcefully* It'll be all better soon enough!~



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because thank it's been real, I love you but I just can't deal, with the stress this game is giving me. But before I go, you know I can't close this show without no closure so before I leave. So let's get to 50,000 posts.



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *hugs you forcefully* It'll be all better soon enough!~
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because okay.



Banned because T^T
I'm so confused.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because can you just tell me if Kevin is your real name because this question is boggling my mind XD



Keep boggling while I mind boggle and I zone like I'm the twilight dawg. 2k manipulated you, manipulated Myst, and somehow things went wrong and now Myst manipulated 2K. I can't be manipulated though. Male power unite.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's better than just being a demon.



Banned because you didn't deny my statement.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because *hugs you forcefully* It'll be all better soon enough!~
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because okay.



Banned because you love me.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because T^T
> I'm so confused.



Banned because why are you confused?~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you didn't deny my statement.



Banned because why bother?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Keep boggling while I mind boggle and I zone like I'm the twilight dawg. 2k manipulated you, manipulated Myst, and somehow things went wrong and now Myst manipulated 2K. I can't be manipulated though. Male power unite.



Banned because omfg

I read that first sentence three times and still don't know what it means


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why bother?



Banned because aw shucks, is it because you know I'm going to argue back?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why are you confused?~



Banned because "It'll all be better soon enough.", "Just one more week.", "I'll make a new special banning thread.", "I'm moving on to bigger better things.", "The real world."....also banned because that's why.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you love me.



Banned because okay.
Not really. Just doing this to mess with your mind.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omfg
> 
> I read that first sentence three times and still don't know what it means



Banned because I guess I can play mind games as well.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omfg
> 
> I read that first sentence three times and still don't know what it means



Banned because that's because his rhymes are weak.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because aw shucks, is it because you know I'm going to argue back?



Banned because no. It's because you lied to me.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because "It'll all be better soon enough.", "Just one more week.", "I'll make a new special banning thread.", "I'm moving on to bigger better things.", "The real world."....also banned because that's why.



Banned because did you really pull those all from memory?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.
> Not really. Just doing this to mess with your mind.



Banned because I knew you would crack at that statement. You just can't admit it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banning 2k because I had no idea Kevin was trying to rhyme

And banning Kevin because your name was Kevin and you didn't tell me the truth


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did you really pull those all from memory?



Banned because I have an excellent memory.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's because his rhymes are weak.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you lie all the time so don't make a big deal out of this. Atleast I admitted after, unlike you. Take this stick and chomp on it, I'm so bad I can stitch slap a back handed compliment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banning 2k because I had no idea Kevin was trying to rhyme
> 
> And banning Kevin because your name was Kevin and you didn't tell me the truth



Banned because it's all my fault for leading you into their mind games. Ah I thought you were strong.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I knew you would crack at that statement. You just can't admit it.



Banned because okay.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have an excellent memory.



Banned because I don't. >.<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you lie all the time so don't make a big deal out of this. Atleast I admitted after, unlike you. Take this stick and chomp on it, I'm so bad I can stitch slap a back handed compliment.



Banned because I don't lie to make people care about how I feel, then basically slap them in the face.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I don't. >.<



Banned because it's okay. My memory will make up for it ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because how can I believe you when everyone else calls you Kevin


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's okay. My memory will make up for it ^-^



Banned because oh, okay~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I don't. >.<



Banned because why would you tell me you're messing with my mind. You just reversed the spell. Also banned because you do have a good memory liar. You remember what time zone I was in. Ha guess who's not about to say okay now. I know you'll defend yourself. My mind games are way better sister.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I've been sucked into playing story of seasons and I cannot escape! D:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't lie to make people care about how I feel, then basically slap them in the face.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I feel you cuz.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why would you tell me you're messing with my mind. You just reversed the spell. Also banned because you do have a good memory liar. You remember what time zone I was in. Ha guess who's not about to say okay now. I know you'll defend yourself. My mind games are way better sister.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I've been sucked into playing story of seasons and I cannot escape! D:



You're so lucky you have that game! I love Harvest Moon!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because how can I believe you when everyone else calls you Kevin



Banned because it was only one person Clarence!


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned for playing SOS without me


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because you just admitted that you were a liar. 2K read this and take some notes son.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it was only one person Clarence!



Banned because even so, they firmly believe you are Kevin. And they're my good friend too

And so are you

And I don't know who to believe D:


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for playing SOS without me


Banned because I wish you had SOS too! ;w; or if you do, come play with me! <3


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you just admitted that you were a liar. 2K read this and take some notes son.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because when will this madness end? There's no method to the pad and pen.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I wish you had SOS too! ;w; or if you do, come play with me! <3



Banned because I wish I could! I plan on getting it very soon! >u<

How far along are you in the game?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because when will this madness end? There's no method to the pad and pen.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I wish I could! I plan on getting it very soon! >u<
> 
> How far along are you in the game?


Banned because I'm not that far at all! I'm only in the second month, I'm such trash. if you do get it, we should play together though! it would be fun. <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because is this how you're going to act when you're married?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm not that far at all! I'm only in the second month, I'm such trash. if you do get it, we should play together though! it would be fun. <3



Still jelly that you have the game! Do you have a bachelor in mind? OuO

I would love to play with you once I get it <3


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is this how you're going to act when you're married?



Banned because okay.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

And you are _not trash_. Far from trash! You are gold


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I feel you cuz.



Banned because obviously not.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banning myself because I keep forgetting to ban Aleee


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Still jelly that you have the game! Do you have a bachelor in mind? OuO
> 
> I would love to play with you once I get it <3


 Banned for thinking I didn't! hehe, but I was thinking of Raeger tbh, he just reminds me so much of my fianc? that I can't choose anyone else but him or I feel all betrayal, plus I already feel so attached to the character because he reminds me of my fianc? to such a creepy extent, even the condescendingness at times... </3 

How about you?? and omg yayy!~ I can't wait!


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for thinking I didn't! hehe, but I was thinking of Raeger tbh, he just reminds me so much of my fianc? that I can't choose anyone else but him or I feel all betrayal, plus I already feel so attached to the character because he reminds me of my fianc? to such a creepy extent, even the condescendingness at times... </3
> 
> How about you?? and omg yayy!~ I can't wait!



Raeger is a sweetie! The only problem with him is that (I watched let's plays of this game on youtube, so I noticed this) he keeps telling the player to get out of his kitchen. Haha So cute but so rude.

I think Fritz is my kinda guy. He reminds me of Sonic with his cheerful attitude and goofyness. Oh, and his smile is adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for liking Raeger (forgot to ban again)


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Raeger is a sweetie! The only problem with him is that (I watched let's plays of this game on youtube, so I noticed this) he keeps telling the player to get out of his kitchen. Haha So cute but so rude.
> 
> I think Fritz is my kinda guy. He reminds me of Sonic with his cheerful attitude and goofyness. Oh, and his smile is adorable!


Banned because that's actually one of the reasons I love him so much! whenever my fianc? Is cooking he does the same thing, just the whole "Honey... I love you, but get out of the kitchen." because when it's his turn to cook I always look at the food and run around excitedly- so he's always scolding me. xwx;; but yeah, I like that he's rude but nice. <3

Aww cute!~ Fritz is really cheery and nice, and he PROTECTS HIS GRANDMA, it's really cute! when you try to start a conquest against her, Fritz runs in and literally says he'll be the one to challenge you. D;


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Banned because this thread is turning into a LONG conversation thread...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because you are so gifted to be able to hold up a conversation.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are so gifted to be able to hold up a conversation.



Banned because okay.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i'm v depressed/mad​


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because obviously not.



Banned because obviously I do.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i'm v depressed/mad​



Banned because awwwh, why? What's going on?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this thread is turning into a LONG conversation thread...



Banned because wtf are you talking about? You wrote 50 bans to me in one post so hypocrite alert.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because obviously I do.



Banned because obviously you do *not*.

Also banned because you're Kevin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because I don't want to file the papers. (Do you know what I mean?)


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I received a negative rating about my signature and I like my signature. ;w;


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because wtf are you talking about? You wrote 50 bans to me in one post so hypocrite alert.



Banned because okay. Fine. I'm done. lmfao

I meant like... those were bans but they were having two person discussions in here so... yeah... big difference.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i'm v depressed/mad​



Banned because I'm sorry to hear that. Hope you get better.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because that's actually one of the reasons I love him so much! whenever my fianc? Is cooking he does the same thing, just the whole "Honey... I love you, but get out of the kitchen." because when it's his turn to cook I always look at the food and run around excitedly- so he's always scolding me. xwx;; but yeah, I like that he's rude but nice. <3
> 
> Aww cute!~ Fritz is really cheery and nice, and he PROTECTS HIS GRANDMA, it's really cute! when you try to start a conquest against her, Fritz runs in and literally says he'll be the one to challenge you. D;




Banned because your fiance is the most adorable person ever, and Raeger is exactly like him and that's amazing. You two are so cute together!! Nice yet rude people are just great in general. They are a little prickly on the outside, but have a heart of gold. (Like AC cranky villagers)

Fritz is the kinda guy I want to marry irl. I love boys with a sense of humor who act like 5 year olds sometimes. Gotta love the goofballs


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I received a negative rating about my signature and I like my signature. ;w;



Banned because I love your signature ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I received a negative rating about my signature and I like my signature. ;w;



Banned because your signature is perfect the way it is!


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because the people in the ban thread as absolutely so sweet~ <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because obviously you do *not*.
> 
> Also banned because you're Kevin.



Banned because obviously I don't. Also banned because you're a dirty, dirty liar.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because my parents are giving me dumb rules 
that are stupid and impossible and hate and I ask them 
how it's even possible to do that, and they don't answer 
because they are dumb and know i'm right.​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because the people in the ban thread as absolutely so sweet~ <3



Banned because I don't fit in that category!~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I received a negative rating about my signature and I like my signature. ;w;



Banned because like I told you, you do you and don't let anyone tell you otherwise, sweetie.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because life will get better. No matter how bad you feel right now, it is temporary

And you will smile again before long


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't fit in that category!~


Banned because you're ghoulishly delicious, so you do in a way! <3 (just the more... creepy sweet??)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because my parents are giving me dumb rules
> that are stupid and impossible and hate and I ask them
> how it's even possible to do that, and they don't answer
> because they are dumb and know i'm right.​



Banned because aw. That's horrible. What kind of rules are they?


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because, I'm not very sweet​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because obviously I don't. Also banned because you're a dirty, dirty liar.



Banned because I'm not _that_ dirty.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay. Fine. I'm done. lmfao
> 
> I meant like... those were bans but they were having two person discussions in here so... yeah... big difference.



Banned because yeah that's what I thought. Also you were jealous of Lolipups' and Sonics' conversation so you were like what am I doing I could be having the greatest conversation in my life with Champ but I'm a dummy. Also that wasn't funny stop laughing your butt off and sit back down. We were having a discussion as well.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because aw. That's horrible. What kind of rules are they?



everyone would call/think i'm dumb for being upset about it so i'd rather not say ;w;

ninja'd

*rawrIC* Banned because diamond birthstone is beautiful <33​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because, I'm not very sweet​



Banned because you are adorably sweet! Everyone here is! 
Except for Kevin. He's an ass most of the time.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yeah that's what I thought. Also you were jealous of Lolipups' and Sonics' conversation so you were like what am I doing I could be having the greatest conversation in my life with Champ but I'm a dummy. Also that wasn't funny stop laughing your butt off and sit back down. We were having a discussion as well.



Banned because nah, I'm not jealous. I'm already talking to Lolipup.  And no, I was not thinking that. Yes, it was very funny to watch you grow annoyed post by post.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not _that_ dirty.



Banned because oooh interesting. Just kidding.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> everyone would call/think i'm dumb for being upset about it so i'd rather not say​



Banned because I don't think so, but I won't pressure you. I understand being upset about something that seems silly to be upset about. Just take a deep breath and either try to have a mature discussion with your parents about how these rules affect you in a negative way or try your best to live with it is the best advice I could give you.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i don't know who kevin is xD​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oooh interesting. Just kidding.



Banned because you sound like a walrus.

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> banned because i don't know who kevin is xD​



Banned because "RawrItzChamp" xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> everyone would call/think i'm dumb for being upset about it so i'd rather not say ;w;
> 
> ninja'd
> 
> *rawrIC* Banned because diamond birthstone is beautiful <33​



Banned for not spelling out my whole name. Just kidding. Also thank you I know I'm so beautiful. <3 I shine bright like a diamond. Also I have respect for you unlike 2K and Myst.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i just noticed this and i'm confused 



Spoiler











​


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you are adorably sweet! Everyone here is!
> Except for Kevin. He's an ass most of the time.



Banned because 1. I'm not Kevin. 2. You mean *he's so nice most of the time.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i just noticed this and i'm confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you said, "I wish I was in 2ks signature.", and that is literally all I had room to add in.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Also I have respect for you unlike 2K and Myst.






banned because i'm confused again ;_;;​


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I love the armadillo in your signature. <3

Banned because nijna'd xwx;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because 1. I'm not Kevin. 2. You mean *he's so nice most of the time.



Banned because you are Kevin, and you're not nice. You lied to me ;n;
and that's not nice.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nah, I'm not jealous. I'm already talking to Lolipup.  And no, I was not thinking that. Yes, it was very funny to watch you grow annoyed post by post.



Banned because you get hella jealous. Wow do you like annoying people? Time to put that in your resume and see how many people like that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I love the armadillo in your signature. <3
> 
> Banned because nijna'd xwx;;



Banned because thank you ^-^ Myst made me put it there. Also, I think your signature is fabulous!


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you get hella jealous. Wow do you like annoying people? Time to put that in your resume and see how many people like that.



Banned because nope. *shrug* Sometimes. I've just been out of it all day since I got out of my exam... too much thinking. >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you said, "I wish I was in 2ks signature.", and that is literally all I had room to add in.



Banned because delete Myst in the signature. You'll have room.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because delete Myst in the signature. You'll have room.



Banned because you're quote is the second longest quote.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i'm confused again ;_;;​



Banned because there are two very mean people in here. 2K. And Myst.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I always get confused how much this thread starts sounding like a married couple and their child. D:


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because delete Myst in the signature. You'll have room.



Banned because rude!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because I always get confused how much this thread starts sounding like a married couple and their child. D:



Banned for mentioning that again. omfg.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because there is one very mean person in here. Me.



Banned because Kevin, don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're quote is the second longest quote.



Banned because **your*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **your*.



Bane bcauz I kno mah englishz.


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because this thread is more like an elderly couple fighting


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you are Kevin, and you're not nice. You lied to me ;n;
> and that's not nice.



Banned because I'm Santa and you're calling me not nice? No wonder you're a punk. I lie to you once and you take it like a sin has been made while you lie to me about all the time. But you're my friend so I still like you.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because this thread is more like an elderly couple fighting


Banned because for some reason I see Myst and X2 As the couple and Champ as their rebellious son- D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm Santa and you're calling me not nice? No wonder you're a punk. I lie to you once and you take it like a sin has been made while you lie to me about all the time. But you're my friend so I still like you.



Banned because when have I lied, exactly?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because omg I see it now too o_o

I'm dying


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Bane bcauz I kno mah englishz.



Banned because yes, you do.



Lolipup said:


> Banned because for some reason I see Myst and X2 As the couple and Champ as their rebellious son- D:



Banned because oh, my...


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

I can't unsee it!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope. *shrug* Sometimes. I've just been out of it all day since I got out of my exam... too much thinking. >.<



Banned because bruh you think about all the scenarios you write in your story but you can't do this problem?a^2+b^2=Champ^2=The best. But whatever. ~ *shrug*


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I can't unsee it!



Banned because I always will see it as that too.. ;w; oh the despair!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because for some reason I see Myst and X2 As the couple and Champ as their rebellious son- D:



Banned because wooowwww. wut

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yes, you do.



Banned because that sentence took a lot of mental effort.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because bruh you think about all the scenarios you write in your story but you can't do this problem?a^2+b^2=Champ^2=The best. But whatever. ~ *shrug*



Banned because *shrug* I'm a writer.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're quote is the second longest quote.



Banned because I never asked to be in your signature. Your point?


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I always will see it as that too.. ;w; oh look at dis pear!



Banned because fixed it for you!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I never asked to be in your signature. Your point?



Banned for going so far back to find that. Also banned because hardly anybody asked to be in it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because rude!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I'm not rude I'm cute. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Kevin, don't be so hard on yourself.



Banned for changing my words.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not rude I'm cute.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because maybe you're the one who changed them.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because fixed it for you!


 BANNED BECAUSE OH MY GOD, NO, NOT DIS PEAR, NOT DIS PEAR. I MEANT DESPAIR. </3 _*BLUSHES AND DIES*_


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because that dis pear looks yummy! I want some!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **your*.



Banned because oh my god you made your senpai so proud. You're learning so fast. +1 I'm so happy now.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not rude I'm cute.



Banned because no, I doubt that.



Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE OH MY GOD, NO, NOT DIS PEAR, NOT DIS PEAR. I MEANT DESPAIR. </3 _*BLUSHES AND DIES*_



Banned because dis pear will do you good! ~Naegi


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Banned because you all are the best distractions from life.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh my god you made your senpai so proud. You're learning so fast. +1 I'm so happy now.



Banned because you're not my senpai... and to Lolipup, you're the "son".


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Bane bcauz I kno mah englishz.



Banned because there was many contradicting statements that I think will change the definition of contradicting. To 2K.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because dis pear will do you good! ~Naegi


 Banned because oh my, I think you're in need of dis pear more than I am! ~Naegi


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you all are the best distractions from life.



Banned because this whole thread is a distraction D: I can't escape


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you all are the best distractions from life.



Banned because I'm retiring at 50k posts so enjoy while you can.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm retiring at 50k posts so enjoy while you can.



Banned because if I could, I would glare at you with the coldest stare ever known to human kind.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because there was many contradicting statements that I think will change the definition of contradicting. To 2K.



Banned because **will change*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because this whole thread is a distraction D: I can't escape



Banned because me either! I'm just gonna float into the riptide.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because if I could, I would glare at you with the coldest stare ever known to human kind.



Banned for wanting to glare at me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because oh my, I think you're in need of dis pear more than I am! ~Naegi



Banned because take the dis pear! It's on the house! ~Naegi


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because there was many contradicting statements that I think will change the definition of contradicting. To 2K.



Banned because _"To 2k."_


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because this thread is more like an elderly couple fighting



Banned because it's more like Mario vs. Bowser and I'm Peach.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's more like Mario vs. Bowser and I'm Peach.



Banned for finally admitting you're a girly princess.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for finally admitting your a girly princess.



Banned because **you're*. I'll be here all week.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for wanting to glare at me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you know, we're still a _very_ long way away from 50k.


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because take the dis pear! It's on the house! ~Naegi








Banned because, Nonnnsennnnse~ I think you should fall to dis pear first! I mean, why not just take dis pear? it's delicious, fantastic, and full of broken dreams! <3 -Naegi​


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for finally admitting your a girly princess.



Banned because Kevin is going to need some burn heal


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because wtf is going on​


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because for some reason I see Myst and X2 As the couple and Champ as their rebellious son- D:



>.< oh crap I forgot to write Banned because. Now it's better.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **you're*. I'll be here all week.



Banned because you know what!


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you know, we're still a _very_ long way away from 50k.



Banned because I know. ^^



Lolipup said:


> Banned because, Nonnnsennnnse~ I think you should fall to dis pear first! I mean, why not just take dis pear? it's delicious, fantastic, and full of broken dreams! <3 -Naegi​



Banned because no, no, I couldn't! You should just take it. It'd be selfish of me to steal from you such a wonderful gift of dis pear. ~Naegi


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because wtf is going on​



Banned because a ****storm of I don't even know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I know. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because no, no, I couldn't! You should just take it. It'd be selfish of me to steal from you such a wonderful gift of dis pear. ~Naegi



Banned because I felt like it was so close, for some reason.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm retiring at 50k posts so enjoy while you can.



Banned because that sounds like a subliminal diss. Me likey.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i'm sorry!! ;w;;​
- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja :/​


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because no, no, I couldn't! You should just take it. It'd be selfish of me to steal from you such a wonderful gift of dis pear. ~Naegi


 Banned because UPUPUPUPUPU~ why would I do that? It's my job to help influence others to take Dis pear, A teddy bear told me so, and I feel inclined to believe him! I mean, why not believe a talking teddy bear that wants you to consume DIS PEAR? you should just take it, haha. -Naegi


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that sounds like a subliminal diss. Me likey.



Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i'm sorry!! ;w;;​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ninja :/​



Banned because xD It's not a bad thing, silly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because what do you mean?



Banned because I doubt he even knows.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because when have I lied, exactly?



Banned because I don't feel like listing out a 100 page essay.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because UPUPUPUPUPU~ why would I do that? It's my job to help influence others to take Dis pear, A teddy bear told me so, and I feel inclined to believe him! I mean, why not believe a talking teddy bear that wants you to consume DIS PEAR? you should just take it, haha. -Naegi



Banned because no, no, you take it, I would love to watch you fall to dis pear before I ever do. Go on. It has your name on it and it's fresh with the tears of a dozen children. Doesn't it sound just tasty? ~Naegi


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

banned because i can't tell if the fight is a joke or not​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I doubt he even knows.



Banned because agreed.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't feel like listing out a 100 page essay.



Banned because you don't have any examples. So, your argument is invalid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> banned because i can't tell if the fight is a joke or not​



Banned because it's a joke! Don't worry ^-^ It's always a joke.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you don't have any examples. So, you're argument is invalid.



Banned because **your*...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **your*...



Banned because damn you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because oh, my...



Banned because must I need to change the definition of contradiction to add you as well?


----------



## Lolipup (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, no, you take it, I would love to watch you fall to dis pear before I ever do. Go on. It has your name on it and it's fresh with the tears of a dozen children. Doesn't it sound just tasty? ~Naegi


Banned I insist! haha, you should just take Dis pear and embrace it as your new being, I mean, why not? falling to Dis pear is really good! in fact, if you fall to dis pear right now, I can assure you that you'll be miserable for the rest of your life! doesn't that sound tempting? -Naegi


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because damn you.



Banned for messing up on your/you're... over and over again. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for messing up on your/you're... over and over again. ;w;



Banned because I don't know what my problem with them is. I've been having issues with them all day.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because must I need to change the definition of contradiction to add you as well?



Banned because why?


----------



## Dae Min (May 5, 2015)

Banned because I am just sitting here nomming virtual popcorn and lurking


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned I insist! haha, you should just take Dis pear and embrace it as your new being, I mean, why not? falling to Dis pear is really good! in fact, if you fall to dis pear right now, I can assure you that you'll be miserable for the rest of your life! doesn't that sound tempting? -Naegi



Banned because why don't you fall to dis pear first? I hear it's very in season right now. You can even top off with some citrus fruits while you soak in all the dis pear you're getting in. ~Naegi idfk anymore



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know what my problem with them are. I've been having issues with them all day.



Banned because need help?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I am just sitting here nomming virtual popcorn and lurking



Banned because lurking is my job.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **your*...



Banned because ...I love you. Oh my god it just hit me like a truck. Dream team son. We have a Champ and a person who's in people's nightmares. That's like peanut buttah and jelly. You jelly Myst.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why don't you fall to dis pear first? I hear it's very in season right now. You can even top off with some citrus fruits while you soak in all the dis pear you're getting in. ~Naegi idfk anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because need help?



Banned because yes, of course. Could you control my fingers, while I type?


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ...I love you. Oh my god it just hit me like a truck. Dream team son. We have a Champ and a person who's in people's nightmares. That's like peanut buttah and jelly. You jelly Myst.



Banned because it's in my nature to correct grammar in here. Hence the origins of the whole "notice" thing. Someone misspelled it once and I never let it go. Wait. Do you mean I _am_ jelly or I'm _jealous_?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes, of course. Could you control my fingers, while I type?



Banned because yes, I can! If I couldn't do that much for my young master, now, what kind of butler would I be? Anime references...


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lurking is my job.



Banned because my lurking abilities will never be as good as a true professional's


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why don't you fall to dis pear first? I hear it's very in season right now. You can even top off with some citrus fruits while you soak in all the dis pear you're getting in. ~Naegi idfk anymore
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because need help?



Banned because here Myst catch. You'll need this the next time you correct her. *Throws a package filled with hot ice.*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's in my nature to correct grammar in here. Hence the origins of the whole "notice" thing. Someone misspelled it once and I never let it go. Wait. Do you mean I _am_ jelly or I'm _jealous_?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because a pretty ****ty one. 
I don't know if I get the reference or not....
my mind automatically said, "Black Butler"..so..


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why don't you fall to dis pear first? I hear it's very in season right now. You can even top off with some citrus fruits while you soak in all the dis pear you're getting in. ~Naegi idfk anymore


Banned because really, that sounds super tempting, but I think I might have to just give you dis pear, because I feel like you deserve dis pear more than someone as useless as me does, I already have enough of dis pear! but you, oh I think you need more of dis pear. -Naegi omg idk if I keep this up xwx


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because my lurking abilities will never be as good as a true professional's



Banned because it's funny how defining that user title became, when it was just a random thing I put xD


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because a pretty ****ty one.
> I don't know if I get the reference or not....
> my mind automatically said, "Black Butler"..so..


Banned for guessing Myst's reference <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's in my nature to correct grammar in here. Hence the origins of the whole "notice" thing. Someone misspelled it once and I never let it go. Wait. Do you mean I _am_ jelly or I'm _jealous_?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how do you feel when I correct you? The grammar nazi just got corrected son.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for guessing Myst's reference <3



Banned because yay! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because here Myst catch. You'll need this the next time you correct her. *Throws a package filled with hot ice.*



Banned because thanks. lol *catches*



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because a pretty ****ty one.
> I don't know if I get the reference or not....
> my mind automatically said, "Black Butler"..so..



Banned because *shrug* You actually got it right.



Lolipup said:


> Banned because really, that sounds super tempting, but I think I might have to just give you dis pear, because I feel like you deserve dis pear more than someone as useless as me does, I already have enough of dis pear! but you, oh I think you need more of dis pear. -Naegi omg idk if I keep this up xwx



Banned because you need more dis pear! You're not suffering enough. Take as much dis pear as you can get your hands on. Do it for the world! It needs you to do this for them. ~Naegi

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how do you feel when I correct you? The grammar nazi just got corrected son.



Banned because I don't care.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. lol *catches*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because Lolipup told me ^-^
I started watching it once, but...distractions...


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's funny how defining that user title became, when it was just a random thing I put xD



Banned because your user title is perfection and if you ever think about changing it, I will charge in with my battering ram and make you change it back xD


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Lolipup told me ^-^
> I started watching it once, but...distractions...



Banned because you should watch more if you can! The dubbed version is amazing. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your user title is perfection and if you ever think about changing it, I will charge in with my battering ram and make you change it back xD



Banned because well jeez. I won't ever change it! Sir, yes, sir! Though, I have thought about it...


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because I was recently called the "newest lurker" lol​


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you need more dis pear! You're not suffering enough. Take as much dis pear as you can get your hands on. Do it for the world! It needs you to do this for them. ~Naegi



Banned because you need dis pear a lot more than me, but I also need dis pear.. I mean, suffering sounds fantastic, 
But I would feel really bad if you weren't suffering with me, in fact, it would cause me to feel neglectful If I enjoyed all of dis pear all by myself!, so that makes me think.. why don't we both enjoy dis pear? -Naegi


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Banned because you guys are doing well! We might make it to post 50k by Friday~


----------



## K9Ike (May 6, 2015)

Banned because ur mom


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you should watch more if you can! The dubbed version is amazing. <3



Banned because I have it in my list on Netflix, but if we may recall, I have 418 things on that list.


----------



## K9Ike (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have it in my list on Netflix, but if we may recall, I have 418 things on that list.



person above you no quotes allowed m8


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you need dis pear a lot more than me, but I also need dis pear.. I mean, suffering sounds fantastic,
> But I would feel really bad if you weren't suffering with me, in fact, it would cause me to feel neglectful If I enjoyed all of dis pear all by myself!, so that makes me think.. why don't we both enjoy dis pear? -Naegi



Banned because why not? Pass around the dis pear for all of us! That sounds like a wonderful compromise. ~Naegi


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

K9Ike said:


> Banned because ur mom



Banned because why not *my* mom?


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well jeez. I won't ever change it! Sir, yes, sir! Though, I have thought about it...



Banned because now I am curious about what you were going to change it to


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

K9Ike said:


> person above you no quotes allowed m8



Banned because *I. Do. What. I. Want.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because now I am curious about what you were going to change it to



Banned because I don't even remember.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have it in my list on Netflix, but if we may recall, I have 418 things on that list.



Banned because oh, yeah... how's that going for you?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because I was recently called the "newest lurker" lol​



Banned because congratulations! Maybe one day you'll be professional!


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE everyone is now going to share dis pear!~ D;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you guys are doing well! We might make it to post 50k by Friday~



Banned because shush.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shush.



Banned because you know it's true~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, yeah... how's that going for you?



Banned because I still have over 400 things on my list. So, guess  
I'm stuck on three shows, that I only watch while I'm eating.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE everyone is now going to share dis pear!~ D;



Banned because I don't like pears. So, someone can take my share! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you know it's true~



Banned because _no it's not~_


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I still have over 400 things on my list. So, guess
> I'm stuck on three shows, that I only watch while I'm eating.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because which three shows? ^^

Banned because yes, it is!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because which three shows? ^^
> 
> Banned because yes, it is!



Banned because The L Word, Bob's Burgers, and One Tree Hill...sometimes AHS...nothing amazing xD

Also banned because no it isn't!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

K9Ike said:


> Banned because ur mom



Banned because high five son.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because The L Word, Bob's Burgers, and One Tree Hill...sometimes AHS...nothing amazing xD
> 
> Also banned because no it isn't!



Banned because oh, that's interesting~

Banned because yes, it is.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because The L Word, Bob's Burgers, and One Tree Hill...sometimes AHS...nothing amazing xD
> 
> Also banned because no it isn't!



Banned because lets' pee in? Also what is AHS?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE everyone is now going to share dis pear!~ D;



Banned because of the pun.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, that's interesting~
> 
> Banned because yes, it is.



Banned because I think one day you meant to hit "!" and accidentally hit "~" and just went with it....I bet.

Also banned because no. Shush.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because lets' pee in? Also what is AHS?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because wtf? "Let's pee in"?...AHS is American Horror Story.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for messing up on your/you're... over and over again. ;w;



Banned because she ain't no hollaback gurl. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I think one day you meant to hit "!" and accidentally hit "~" and just went with it....I bet.
> 
> Also banned because no. Shush.
> 
> ...



Banned because what L word. I wish you were smart enough to know what I meant. Also my friends watch that show. I don't like creepy shows. Actually thats the only creepy show I know but I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I think one day you meant to hit "!" and accidentally hit "~" and just went with it....I bet.
> 
> Also banned because no. Shush.



Banned because that sounds accurate. I think that's what happened but I don't remember...

Banned because yes and I shall not be silenced.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because she ain't no hollaback gurl. ^^



Banned for quoting an old post... are you a bit slow on these bans? X'D


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know what my problem with them is. I've been having issues with them all day.



Banned because who you talking about, son?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because she ain't no hollaback gurl. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because Bates Motel is kind of similar in creepiness. Also banned because I know damn well what you meant, but why don't you be an adult and say it? Also, banned because it was a show I started watching when I was a little kid, and I never got to find out all of the **** that happened.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds accurate. I think that's what happened but I don't remember...
> 
> Banned because yes and I shall not be silenced.
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm a deep thinker. *Cough unlike you, cough.*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds accurate. I think that's what happened but I don't remember...
> 
> Banned because yes and I shall not be silenced.
> 
> ...



Banned because yay for accuracy! ^^

Also banned because shhhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because who you talking about, son?



Banned because if you paid attention, you would know.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Bates Motel is kind of similar in creepiness. Also banned because I know damn well what you meant, but why don't you be an adult and say it? Also, banned because it was a show I started watching when I was a little kid, and I never got to find out all of the **** that happened.



Banned because after that day a mod came in the thread I can't go around saying anything. Oh, I also heard of that show. I also never watched it. My friend does, yet again. You watched American Horror Story when you were a kid? No wonder why you're so trucked up.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm a deep thinker. *Cough unlike you, cough.*



Banned because I'm a deep thinker when I want to be.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay for accuracy! ^^
> 
> Also banned because shhhh
> 
> ...



Banned because I guess you're talking about me and Myst?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm a deep thinker when I want to be.




Banned because yeah yeah yeah. How many times have I heard that?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because after that day a mod came in the thread I can't go around saying anything. Oh, I also heard of that show. I also never watched it. My friend does, yet again. You watched American Horror Story when you were a kid? No wonder why you're so trucked up.



Banned because that makes no sense. Banned again because it's a good show. I like it. Also banned because no. I watched The L Word, when I was a little kid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I guess you're talking about me and Myst?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I was talking *to* Myst at the time, numskull.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because you made a contradicting statement.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay for accuracy! ^^
> 
> Also banned because shhhh



Banned because yay!

Banned because nuh-uh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay!
> 
> Banned because nuh-uh.



Banned because Myst....Myst...
.......shhhh. it's not. accept it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that makes no sense. Banned again because it's a good show. I like it. Also banned because no. I watch The L Word, when I was a little kid.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how does that make no sense? Double ban because what show? Just because you like it doesn't mean its a good show. *watched Tell me what the l word is. Also okay sorry that I'm not Jesus and knows everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I am just sitting here nomming virtual popcorn and lurking



Banned because I know. These two are really something.


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because i don't know whats going on, *again*!​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how does that make no sense? Double ban because what show? Just because you like it doesn't mean its a good show. *watched Tell me what the l word is. Also okay sorry that I'm not Jesus and knows everything.



Banned because all the mod said was to chill. Banned again, because I believe it is a good show. Also banned because Bates Motel or AHS. The L Word is the name of the show. Banned once more, because you went back and found that post, in which I quoted Myst, directing my post towards her. How could you not?

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> banned because i don't know whats going on, *again*!​



Banned because does anybody ever? :"D


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's in my nature to correct grammar in here. Hence the origins of the whole "notice" thing. Someone misspelled it once and I never let it go. Wait. Do you mean I _am_ jelly or I'm _jealous_?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because in nature you're a nazi? Do you remember who spelled it wrong? You need to watch Frozen, you'll let go after you see it. I'm going to tell that person that you traumatized poor little Myst. Now her whole life she has to correct people. Both. I remember calling you jealous earlier and we're a team so.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I guess you're talking about me and Myst?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because yeah yeah yeah. How many times have I heard that?



Banned because "them" = your/you're.

Banned because my stories are deep. 



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you made a contradicting statement.



Banned because when?



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst....Myst...
> .......shhhh. it's not. accept it.



Banned because you want me to stay but it's time to wake up from this dream...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because i don't know whats going on, *again*!​



Banned because I agree. You never know what's going to happen with two insane people.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because in nature you're a nazi? Do you remember who spelled it wrong? You need to watch Frozen, you'll let go after you see it. I'm going to tell that person that you traumatized poor little Myst. Now her whole life she has to correct people. Both. I remember calling you jealous earlier and we're a team so.



Banned because *shrug* I guess so. I've seen Frozen before... hated it. That person doesn't use TBT anymore so you can't tell them anything. Hm... I see.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I agree. You never know what's going to happen with two insane people.



Banned for calling me insane!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I agree. You never know what's going to happen with two insane people.



Banned because I know. I'm the only normal one here, besides itai.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because "them" = your/you're.
> 
> Banned because my stories are deep.
> 
> ...



Banned because couldn't them also mean both of us? I can't believe the grammar perfectionist is asking his kohai about grammar. Yes, your stories are so deep.  Just like your thoughts. Also I'm about to snap my fingers. It's time to wake up Myst. *Snaps fingers.*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because "them" = your/you're.
> 
> Banned because my stories are deep.
> 
> ...



Banned because nah...nah..


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because couldn't them also mean both of us? I can't believe the grammar perfectionist is asking his kohai about grammar. Yes, your stories are so deep.  Just like your thoughts. Also I'm about to snap my fingers. It's time to wake up Myst. *Snaps fingers.*



Banned because no. Go back and read the context of the conversation between me and 2k. 

Banned because you haven't read my books so shush.

Banned because if I 'wake up', _I'll be gone from here..._

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah...nah..



Banned because we all have to eventually wake up and face the music~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *shrug* I guess so. I've seen Frozen before... hated it. That person doesn't use TBT anymore so you can't tell them anything. Hm... I see.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because is that Mr. Disband? Banned because I found out something really personal from you.  Yeah, you sound like the person who wouldn't like Frozen. ~ You have eyes. Of course you can see.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know. I'm the only normal one here, besides itai.



Banned because says the person who's a angel and a demon. Itai though is as normal as me. (Really normal.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no. Go back and read the context of the conversation between me and 2k.
> 
> Banned because you haven't read my books so shush.
> 
> ...



Banned because I face my music every day. I have a pretty big playlist...It's awesome.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is that Mr. Disband? Banned because I found out something really personal from you.  Yeah, you sound like the person who wouldn't like Frozen. ~ You have eyes. Of course you can see.



Banned because nah, it's someone else. You wouldn't know them. Banned because it's not really personal. *shrug* Banned because when I say "I see.", I mean "I understand." 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I face my music every day. I have a pretty big playlist...It's awesome.



Banned because _good luck~_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nah, it's someone else. You wouldn't know them. Banned because it's not really personal. *shrug* Banned because when I say "I see.", I mean "I understand."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because  thanks?


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  thanks?



Banned because you're welcome. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no. Go back and read the context of the conversation between me and 2k.
> 
> Banned because you haven't read my books so shush.
> 
> ...



Banned because I get it now, ugh. Also when I read that you said I didn't read your books I sat my head down, like the guy in your signature. At least I read one chapter and your prologue so far. ^^ Well Myst it's time to go the grim reaper and me are here. Banned because wtf does the sentence directed towards 2k mean?


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I get it now, ugh. Also when I read that you said I didn't read your books I sat my head down, like the guy in your signature. At least I read one chapter and your prologue so far. ^^ Well Myst it's time to go the grim reaper and me are here. Banned because wtf does the sentence directed towards 2k mean?



Banned for now understanding. Oh? Thanks! ^^ Banned for not understanding...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome. ^^



Banned for never failing to confuse.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for never failing to confuse.



Banned because it's my job to do so.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nah, it's someone else. You wouldn't know them. Banned because it's not really personal. *shrug* Banned because when I say "I see.", I mean "I understand."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because am I the only one who writes naw instead of nah? Jesus you guys need to learn to be cool. Also you guys need Jesus in your life. Who is it? I'm curious George. I know it wasn't personal that's why I stuck my tongue at you dummy.  ~ Also I know it means you understand. Do you think I live under a rock? I'm not Patrick. That's also a rhetorical question.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because am I the only one who writes naw instead of nah? Jesus you guys need to learn to be cool. Also you guys need Jesus in your life. Who is it? I'm curious George. I know it wasn't personal that's why I stuck my tongue at you dummy.  ~ Also I know it means you understand. Do you think I live under a rock? I'm not Patrick. That's also a rhetorical question.



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for now understanding. Oh? Thanks! ^^ Banned for not understanding...



Banned because Kevin's downward spiral in one simple post.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's my job to do so.



Banned because it is not.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for now understanding. Oh? Thanks! ^^ Banned for not understanding...



Banned because you told me I was slow before so shh. Yeah, did you forget that I'm the one who corrected your first chapter. Silly  You just said I understand then you said I don't understand. Make up your mind sis. When I don't understand you explain it you don't say you don't understand. Hopefully that made sense because I didn't understand what I just wrote.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because I saw what you did there, and I'm not amused. >.< Also no teasing me by sticking your tongue out. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Kevin's downward spiral in one simple post.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I am not Kevin why you do this to me? Also I remember I saw that downward spiral earlier in this thread.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Kevin's downward spiral in one simple post.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because it is not.



Banned because agreed.

Banned because it is.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you told me I was slow before so shh. Yeah, did you forget that I'm the one who corrected your first chapter. Silly  You just said I understand then you said I don't understand. Make up your mind sis. When I don't understand you explain it you don't say you don't understand. Hopefully that made sense because I didn't understand what I just wrote.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because I saw what you did there, and I'm not amused. >.< Also no teasing me by sticking your tongue out.



Banned because I completely changed it. You didn't see that part.  Heh, I'm a confusing one.

Banned because I didn't feel like typing anything else so I did the "okay" thing. ha.


----------



## Bleeborg (May 6, 2015)

banned because im afraid i wont be able to get the entire gold set in one go.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because im afraid i wont be able to get the entire gold set in one go.



Banned because _good luck~_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you told me I was slow before so shh. Yeah, did you forget that I'm the one who corrected your first chapter. Silly  You just said I understand then you said I don't understand. Make up your mind sis. When I don't understand you explain it you don't say you don't understand. Hopefully that made sense because I didn't understand what I just wrote.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because your whole existence is a downward spiral 
Also banned because you are Kevin. You should just accept it. Everybody else has.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because agreed.
> 
> Banned because it is.
> 
> ...



Banned because wattpad glitched on me. I clicked on your story, and it took me to mine xD
Also banned because it is not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bleeborg said:


> banned because im afraid i wont be able to get the entire gold set in one go.



Banned because you can do it! I believe in you!


----------



## Bleeborg (May 6, 2015)

banned because i appreciate your sentiment.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because i appreciate your sentiment.



Banned because I appreciate your tenacity.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed.
> 
> Banned because it is.
> 
> ...



Banned because okay. I was going to end with post with just the first sentence. But naw I'm not disrespectful like you. How dare you agree with anyone except your senpai? Also don't say that you aren't my senpai again kohai.  Tell me what you changed again I don't feel like going back to check. (I'm not lazy.) Your minds scrambled and fried so yeah I agree. You are confusing. You are a lazy, confusing liar. Mysty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bleeborg said:


> banned because im afraid i wont be able to get the entire gold set in one go.



Banned because I wish you the best Bleeborg.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> *Also don't say that you aren't my senpai again.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because well, well, well. The truth comes out. You see that Myst? You're his snepai, now.


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because im tired and maybe going to sleep  ;w;;
have fun, everyone, bye~
​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because im tired and maybe going to sleep  ;w;;
> have fun, everyone, bye~
> ​



Banned because goodnight! ^-^ Sweet dreams


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because your whole existence is a downward spiral
> Also banned because you are Kevin. You should just accept it. Everybody else has.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because lies, lies, lies. I see nothing but them. I light a spark up in you and Mysty's heart. So both of you thank me at once. Another trucking lie. I am not Kevin and will never be!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because lies, lies, lies. I see nothing but them. I light a spark up in you and Mysty's heart. So both of you thank me at once. Another trucking lie. I am not Kevin and will never be!



Banned because don't flatter yourself, boy. Also banned because you'll always be Kevin, in my heart OuO 
 lol.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't flatter yourself, boy. Also banned because you'll always be Kevin, in my heart OuO
> lol.



Aw. Your sexy side is showing right now. Just kidding. I will not succumb to your manipulative games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> banned because im tired and maybe going to sleep  ;w;;
> have fun, everyone, bye~
> ​



Banned because goodnight honey.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, well, well. The truth comes out. You see that Myst? You're his snepai, now.



Banned because *senpai. Wow I can't believe I worded that incorrectly oh my god. **** you for finding that out!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Aw. Your sexy side is showing right now. Just kidding. I will not succumb to your manipulative games.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because only for you  
xD 
Also banned because I'm not manipulative. Banned again, because that, too, and of course I found that out.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because only for you
> xD
> Also banned because I'm not manipulative. Banned again, because that, too, and of course I found that out.



Banned because sorry, but I'm already with Myst so stop it.  Uh huh is that why you're making everyone think my name is Kevin, huh Veronica? Banned because what do you mean of course? You sound so arrogant.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because wattpad glitched on me. I clicked on your story, and it took me to mine xD
> Also banned because it is not.



Banned because need a link?



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay. I was going to end with post with just the first sentence. But naw I'm not disrespectful like you. How dare you agree with anyone except your senpai? Also don't say that you aren't my senpai again kohai.  Tell me what you changed again I don't feel like going back to check. (I'm not lazy.) Your minds scrambled and fried so yeah I agree. You are confusing. You are a lazy, confusing liar. Mysty.



Banned because "end with post with". I don't know what you're trying to say. You are not my senpai and you will never be.  I changed a lot of it and added some scenes, split the chapter, etc. Yes, you are lazy. My mind is amazing and you're just jealous. Confusing people are the best.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, well, well. The truth comes out. You see that Myst? You're his snepai, now.



Banned because **senpai*. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because sorry, but I'm already with Myst so stop it.  Uh huh is that why you're making everyone think my name is Kevin, huh Veronica? Banned because what do you mean of course? You sound so arrogant.



Banned because according to Lolipup's brain, so am I. So, fight me, bro. Also banned because I'm just telling the truth. You're the one living a lie. Banned again, because I mean, "Of course.".


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Banned because this thread's moving so fast~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because need a link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I know -_- 
^-^ I was too lazy to change it, and yes, I know. I'm banned for being lazy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this thread's moving so fast~



Banned because it's not really...


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know -_-
> ^-^ I was too lazy to change it, and yes, I know. I'm banned for being lazy.



Banned because yeah~
So... want a link or no? >.<



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's not really...



Banned because it is!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah~
> So... want a link or no? >.<
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because nah. I got to it and added it to my list! ^^

also banned because it is not. Quite being self-deluded.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah. I got to it and added it to my list! ^^
> 
> also banned because it is not. Quite being self-deluded.



Banned because oh, cool!

Banned because it is for me. Unlike you, I still have my thread pages set to default. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool!
> 
> Banned because it is for me. Unlike you, I still have my thread pages set to default. ^^



Banned because you said until the 50k post, which is still a ways off yet.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because need a link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I mean end the post with. Shuddup.:/ It's okay your heart knows that I'm your senpai so it doesn't matter how many times you say that I'm not your senpai. Well thats good for you. I didn't know you could correct your books after you publish them.  Keep spitting them lies sis. You're the one that's lazy. Naw homie flip the sentence around. It's more like I'm awesome and you are you just awe struck. Every time I say you're something you got to say it right back. Like for example why would I be jealous of a confusing person. Well I'm confusing so that means I'm the best. This is getting long, which is not good.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you said until the 50k post, which is still a ways off yet.



Banned because I know I did.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I mean end the post with. Shuddup.:/ It's okay your heart knows that I'm your senpai so it doesn't matter how many times you say that I'm not your senpai. Well thats good for you. I didn't know you could correct your books after you publish them.  Keep spitting them lies sis. You're the one that's lazy. Naw homie flip the sentence around. It's more like I'm awesome and you are you just awe struck. Every time I say you're something you got to say it right back. Like for example why would I be jealous of a confusing person. Well I'm confusing so that means I'm the best. This is getting long, which is not good.



Banned because once we reach 50k posts, you can rule.  Yes, well, it's online published so... it's not like a hard-cover novel. Well, the longer it gets, the shorter I'll write... I'm suddenly tired...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because once we reach 50k posts, you can rule.  Yes, well, it's online published so... it's not like a hard-cover novel. Well, the longer it gets, the shorter I'll write... I'm suddenly tired...



Banned because exactly. So, what page it's on doesn't matter.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly. So, what page it's on doesn't matter.



Banned because I guess so...? Well, it seems to be moving fast to me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I guess so...? Well, it seems to be moving fast to me.



Banned because 8,548 posts left to go!


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because 8,548 posts left to go!



Banned because that sounds like... hm... we usually go a good 200 posts a day at least... uh... ~42 days then? idk. >.<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds like... hm... we usually go a good 200 posts a day at least... uh... ~42 days then? idk. >.<



Banned because exactly. So, not even close to getting there by Friday.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly. So, not even close to getting there by Friday.



Banned because miracles can happen! idfk. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because miracles can happen! idfk. XD



Banned because xD 
Sure. Anything is possible, if you believe.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD
> Sure. Anything is possible, if you believe.



Banned because yeah!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah!



Banned because except for that.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because except for that.



Banned because I slept around this time last night and now, I'm crashing... -w-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I slept around this time last night and now, I'm crashing... -w-



Banned because my next ban was going to be telling you to sleep, anyway xD


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my next ban was going to be telling you to sleep, anyway xD



Banned because I don't want to... lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't want to... lmao



Banned because there's no choice! You must! the world depends on it.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's no choice! You must! the world depends on it.



Banned because not fair... .-.
You're two hours ahead and awake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because not fair... .-.
> You're two hours ahead and awake.



Banned because it's not even 1 am, though for me....
It's late for you


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because girls, its time to stop it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because girls, its time to stop it.



Banned because why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's not even 1 am, though for me....
> It's late for you



Banned because it's later for you! And fyi, I've stayed up until 1am on a school night before but was totally dead the next day. OTL.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because girls, its time to stop it.



Banned because stay out of this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because girls, its time to stop it.



Banned because **it's*. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's later for you! And fyi, I've stayed up until 1am on a school night before but was totally dead the next day. OTL.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because stay out of this.



Banned because ooooooOOooo We've got a badass over here!  
Banned because I know it's later for me, but there's a difference. I stay up until 3 or 4 a.m., on a daily basis. I don't have school tomorrow, either.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because oooh the nerve that you both have to dare challenge me.


----------



## Bleeborg (May 6, 2015)

banned because cyrus kept giving me repeats >:<


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ooooooOOooo We've got a badass over here!
> Banned because I know it's later for me, but there's a difference. I stay up until 3 or 4 a.m., on a daily basis. I don't have school tomorrow, either.



Banned because yeah, we do!
I stay up until 2-3am on weekends so... yeah. 



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oooh the nerve that you both have to dare challenge me.



Banned for feeling threatened. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ooooooOOooo We've got a badass over here!
> Banned because I know it's later for me, but there's a difference. I stay up until 3 or 4 a.m., on a daily basis. I don't have school tomorrow, either.



Banned because you never have school dummy. Wait Mysty doesn't have school tomorrow?


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because cyrus kept giving me repeats >:<



Banned because tell me where he is and I'll _take care of_ him for you~

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you never have school dummy. Wait Mysty doesn't have school tomorrow?



Banned because yes, I do have school. =w=


----------



## Bleeborg (May 6, 2015)

banned because he's at Re-Tail.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why are you talking to yourself?



Banned because what are you talking about?


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Bleeborg said:


> banned because he's at Re-Tail.



Banned because watch me get rid of him.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, we do!
> I stay up until 2-3am on weekends so... yeah.
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because *slow claps* Amazing. I never knew you were such a rebel!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what are you talking about?



Banned because you said to yourself, you said, "Now girls, it's time to stop it."....I was just wondering why you were talking to yourself. That's all ^-^


----------



## Bleeborg (May 6, 2015)

@Rawr banned because the comments aren't alligned in order.

@Myst banned becuase yes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, we do!
> I stay up until 2-3am on weekends so... yeah.
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you say lmao all the time. Just like people who say lol all the time thought you have only said it once, to my memory. Also you are really intimidating so why do you think I'm threatened? I wanted a intimate date not for you to intimidate. You have infinite hate in your blood.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *slow claps* Amazing. I never knew you were such a rebel!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you still didn't answer me boo boo. Ugh, no more talking like this to you, ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bleeborg said:


> @Rawr banned because the comments aren't alligned in order.
> 
> @Myst banned becuase yes




Banned because what are you talking about?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because tell me where he is and I'll _take care of_ him for you~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I have school too. Yay we're school buddies. ^.^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you say lmao all the time. Just like people who say lol all the time thought you have only said it once, to my memory. Also you are really intimidating so why do you think I'm threatened? I wanted a intimate date not for you to intimidate. You have infinite hate in your blood.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Honey bunny, I was just wondering why you were referring to yourself as "girls" ^-^
xD


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *slow claps* Amazing. I never knew you were such a rebel!



Banned for being sarcastic.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you say lmao all the time. Just like people who say lol all the time thought you have only said it once, to my memory. Also you are really intimidating so why do you think I'm threatened? I wanted a intimate date not for you to intimidate. You have infinite hate in your blood.



Banned because it's my thing. I'm also tired but I don't want to sleep. Huh...? What? Okay... I have hate in my blood?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have school too. Yay we're school buddies. ^.^



Banned because different grades.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because *infinite* hate in your blood ^-^

Also banned because maybe I wasn't being sarcastic.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *infinite* hate in your blood ^-^
> 
> Also banned because maybe I wasn't being sarcastic.



Banned because even though I have no respect for you, I have very little respect for Myst as well. So good job on correcting her.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *infinite* hate in your blood ^-^
> 
> Also banned because maybe I wasn't being sarcastic.



Banned because yeah!

Banned because I could taste the sarcasm. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because even though I have no respect for you, I have very little respect for Myst as well. So good job on correcting her.



Banned because I saw the "infinite", I just didn't feel like putting it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because everything is your thing. I'm your thing. Go to sleep because I'm going to sleep. You have *infinite hate in your blood. ;P


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because even though I have no respect for you, I have very little respect for Myst as well. So good job on correcting her.



Banned because it's okay, dumplin', I have no respect for you either 
Also banned because I wasn't correcting her. I was informing her.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah!
> 
> Banned because I could taste the sarcasm.
> 
> ...




Banned because you can't taste sarcasm. Double banned because you can't move your fingers over a millimeter to type two letters? You are so lazy. It's unbelievable.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah!
> 
> Banned because I could taste the sarcasm.
> 
> ...



Banned because sarcasm is the most important meal of the day!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can't taste sarcasm. Double banned because you can't move your fingers over a millimeter to type two letters? You are so lazy. It's unbelievable.



Banned because "infinite" is more than two letters, Kevin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm the number 1 poster on this thread with 4,703 posts. Than theres 2K with that whopping 1,694 posts because she has all the time in the world. Lucky. Coming in last place is Mysty with 10 posts. Congratulations.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because everything is your thing. I'm your thing. Go to sleep because I'm going to sleep. You have *infinite hate in your blood. ;P



Banned because you're not my thing. And no, I'm staying up.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because ayyyyeeee! I'm in second place, now!  *Right. After. Myst.*


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sarcasm is the most important meal of the day!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because "infinite" is more than two letters, Kevin.



Banned because yum!

Banned because agreed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ayyyyeeee! I'm in second place, now!  *Right. After. Myst.*



Banned because yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can't taste sarcasm. Double banned because you can't move your fingers over a millimeter to type two letters? You are so lazy. It's unbelievable.



Banned because wait until I'm gone before you try to rule, 'kay?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yum!
> 
> Banned because agreed.
> 
> ...



Banned for triple one worded responses


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I edited my signature again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I edited my signature again.



Banned for wanting to erase yourself!


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for wanting to erase yourself!



Banned for super long sig quotes~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm the number 1 poster on this thread with 4,703 posts. Than theres 2K with that whopping 1,694 posts because she has all the time in the world. Lucky. Coming in last place is Mysty with 10 posts. Congratulations.



Banned because you're not even halfway close to catching up with me! >: D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for super long sig quotes~



Banned because they're not my quotes. Therefore, I cannot be held responsible for their length.


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I don't want Myst to go away ;w;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're not even halfway close to catching up with me! >: D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's not my fault you have all the time in the world. It's not even a competition with Mysty anymore. It's either you or me and I think I'll just settle for second right after Mysty.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I don't want Myst to go away ;w;



Banned because I don't either, Lolipup...I don't either.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for wanting to erase yourself!



Banned for not noticing hours ago.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's not my fault you have all the time in the world. It's not even a competition with Mysty anymore. It's either you or me and I think I'll just settle for second right after Mysty.



Banned because it's gonna be me, and I'm not even trying.


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't either, Lolipup...I don't either.


 Banned because this is legitimately depressing me that the person who helped me become less shy is gonna go away.. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for not noticing hours ago.



Banned for not saying anything, Kennyboy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because this is legitimately depressing me that the person who helped me become less shy is gonna go away.. ;w;



Banned because it's all Kevin's fault...Nah..I'm sorry  but you'll still be able to talk to her on the other site, right?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for triple one worded responses



Banned because Mysty is the ruler of one worded responses. "Whatever." "Okay." "Yum." "Agreed." "Yay."


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Mysty is the ruler of one worded responses. "Whatever." "Okay." "Yum." "Agreed." "Yay."



Banned because okay.


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's all Kevin's fault...Nah..I'm sorry  but you'll still be able to talk to her on the other site, right?


 Banned because I don't think so.. ;w; also banned because I might be tearing up;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I don't think so.. ;w; also banned because I might be tearing up;;



Banned because nuuu! Don't tear up. She's not abandoning you, I'm sure! She wouldn't do that.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not saying anything, Kennyboy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because she's falling so it's not my fault. Also you called me "Kenny boy"(ridiculous name) then you call me "Kevin". Which one is it Veronica Ken Kev Kenny or Michael, just keep on saying the same thing recycle.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

*snip*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I don't think so.. ;w; also banned because I might be tearing up;;



Banned because I couldn't help overhearing that you're tearing up. Aw, that's so sad. :/ You'll still talk to her elsewhere though so thats good. ^^


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because they're not my quotes. Therefore, I cannot be held responsible for their length.



Banned because oh, I see~



Lolipup said:


> Banned because I don't want Myst to go away ;w;



Banned because eep. Don't cry. >w<



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't either, Lolipup...I don't either.



Banned because it'll be okay.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for not noticing hours ago.



Banned for *noticing*.



Lolipup said:


> Banned because this is legitimately depressing me that the person who helped me become less shy is gonna go away.. ;w;



Banned because no, it'll be okay!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, I see~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because okay. really? Do you expect anyone to read that long grass post?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because she's falling so it's not my fault. Also you called me "Kenny boy"(ridiculous name) then you call me "Kevin". Which one is it Veronica Ken Kev Kenny or Michael, just keep on saying the same thing recycle.



Banned because that was probably the best rhyme you said, yet. I'm also called you ass*hole, ****wad, dumbass, hunny bunny, dumplin', sweetie, der, Dwayne, ect..ect.. Banned because if you haven't realized I'll call you whatever I want, but Kennyboy sounds better than Kevvyboy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, I see~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Banned because I can atleast spell notice right. Unlike someone. *cough 2K and Myst, also cough mysterious person that Mysty won't tell me*


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're not even halfway close to catching up with me! >: D



Banned because TBT is glitching.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can atleast spell notice right. Unlike someone. *cough 2K and Myst, also cough mysterious person that Mysty won't tell me*



Banned because bolding "*notice*" is my thing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because TBT is glitching.



Banned because it did that to me earlier, in my VMs that Kevin ignored. I accidentally posted the same thing twice. TBT seems to be getting more glitchy these days.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can atleast spell notice right. Unlike someone. *cough 2K and Myst, also cough mysterious person that Mysty won't tell me*



Banned because I know who it is ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it did that to me earlier, in my VMs that Kevin ignored. I accidentally posted the same thing twice. TBT seems to be getting more glitchy these days.



Banned because agreed.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that was probably the best rhyme you said, yet. I'm also called you ass*hole, ****wad, dumbass, hunny bunny, dumplin', sweetie, der, Dwayne, ect..ect.. Banned because if you haven't realized I'll call you whatever I want, but Kennyboy sounds better than Kevvyboy.



Banned because I don't think you won't to be banned by a actual mod now do you? So hush and shut that dirty mouth up. That was the worst rhyme I have ever rapped you liar. You're making me sick with those goofy grass names. Wtf where did Dwayne come from? It's *etc. *etc. not ect. Banned because if you haven't realized I'll call you whatever I want make no sense at all. No don't add boy next to my name that sounds so dumb. (Like you.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed.



Banned because we should blame somebody.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we should blame somebody.



Banned because I blame myself for posting too much.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't think you won't to be banned by a actual mod now do you? So hush and shut that dirty mouth up. That was the worst rhyme I have ever rapped you liar. You're making me sick with those goofy grass names. Wtf where did Dwayne come from? It's *etc. *etc. not ect. Banned because if you haven't realized I'll call you whatever I want make no sense at all. No don't add boy next to my name that sounds so dumb. (Like you.)



Banned because Dwayne was the first thing I ever called you. Also banned because *I'll call you whatever I want.*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because public service announcement. You two need to stop talking garbage about me. Also Mysty stop saying agreed and okay. Oh my god you make me want to rip someone's hair out. (Not mine.) No wonder you need to retire from this thread. You getting stale sistah. Also hi guests that always watch these threads. If you ever want to make a account, never friend these two psychopaths. You can friend me though, I won't bite. (Hard.) Naw just kidding I won't bite.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I blame myself for posting too much.



Banned for taking the blame.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because public service announcement. You two need to stop talking garbage about me. Also Mysty stop saying agreed and okay. Oh my god you make me want to rip someone's hair out. (Not mine.) No wonder you need to retire from this thread. You getting stale sistah.



Banned because you're the one who ignored me. Also banned for making a "PSA" xD 
How ridiculous.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because TBT is glitching.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you say everything is your thing. Deja Vu happens all the time with you Mysty. (Don't correct me on Deja Vu 2k I know theres a accent somewhere)


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because public service announcement. You two need to stop talking garbage about me. Also Mysty stop saying agreed and okay. Oh my god you make me want to rip someone's hair out. (Not mine.) *No wonder you need to retire from this thread. You getting stale sistah.* Also hi guests that always watch these threads. If you ever want to make a account, never friend these two psychopaths. You can friend me though, I won't bite. (Hard.) Naw just kidding I won't bite.



Banned because exactly. You can take charge once I go. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you say everything is your thing. Deja Vu happens all the time with you Mysty. (Don't correct me on Deja Vu 2k I know theres a accent somewhere)



Banned because yup.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for taking the blame.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I just noticed that cute armadillo. You wish you were like that armadillo. Also how did you get you ignored me from the public service announcement? Wtf? I made a PSA yesterday saying goodnight so it's not ridiculous. It comes in handy. You're ridiculous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because exactly. You can take charge once I go.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because I would be honored. Also banned because why you leaving this world Mysty? You just met the greatest person ever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I just noticed that cute armadillo. You wish you were like that armadillo. Also how did you get you ignored me from the public service announcement? Wtf? I made a PSA yesterday saying goodnight so it's not ridiculous. It comes in handy. You're ridiculous.



Banned because you ignored me earlier. Also banned because I am that armadillo. Banned again, because I never saw a PSA saying goodnight? xD wow.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because exactly. You can take charge once I go.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because you cannot respond with one word answers anymore.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you cannot respond with one word answers anymore.



Banned because Myst can do what she wants! She owns the thread.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Dwayne was the first thing I ever called you. Also banned because *I'll call you whatever I want.*



Banned because I'll let you do that when you tell me your real name, Alex.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 6, 2015)

Banned for having a regular egg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'll let you do that when you tell me your real name, Alex.



Banned for sniping me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst can do what she wants! She owns the thread.




Banned because technically she doesn't. (I do.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a regular egg.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's not 2012.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'll let you do that when you tell me your real name, Alex.



Banned because my real name has already been posted numerous times, you oblivious little creature, you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a regular egg.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for getting sniped.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because technically she doesn't. (I do.)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because technically she does.

Also banned because maybe it is 2012!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you ignored me earlier. Also banned because I am that armadillo. Banned again, because I never saw a PSA saying goodnight? xD wow.



Banned because you talk too much. That's why I ignore you. I said you wish you were that armadillo. I wrote a PSA yesterday. I guess you need to get your eyes checked.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you talk too much. That's why I ignore you. I said you wish you were that armadillo. I wrote a PSA yesterday. I guess you need to get your eyes checked.



Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I would be honored. Also banned because why you leaving this world Mysty? You just met the greatest person ever.



Banned because I have my reasons.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you cannot respond with one word answers anymore.



Banned because I can do what I want to do.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being a hypocrite.



Banned because how?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how?



Banned because by saying one thing and doing the opposite. Duh.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have my reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I can do what I want to do.



Banned because is it too personal for me? You going to get yourself hurt if you do what you want to do. I can't let that happen. I have to watch out for you sister.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have my reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I can do what I want to do.



Banned for refusing to share those reasons.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how?



BANNED FOR POSTING A ONE-WORD BAN! HA! GOT YOU!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because by saying one thing and doing the opposite. Duh.



Banned because I didn't ask what hypocrite means I meant how did I display hypocrisy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because by saying one thing and doing the opposite. Duh.



Banned because I didn't ask what hypocrite means I meant how did I display hypocrisy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> BANNED FOR POSTING A ONE-WORD BAN! HA! GOT YOU!



Banned because a question doesn't count. So sorry you can chase me, but you'll never get me. ~


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is it too personal for me? You going to get yourself hurt if you do what you want to do. I can't let that happen. I have to watch out for you sister.



Banned because yes, too personal. I'm not going to get hurt by posting short responses. 



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for refusing to share those reasons.



Banned because _it's a mystery... or is it?_


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I didn't ask what hypocrite means I meant how did I display hypocrisy?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you should know.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for refusing to share those reasons.



Banned because I hate to agree, but I agree as well.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because a question doesn't count. So sorry you can chase me, but you'll never get me. ~



Banned because in my book, it does.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, too personal. I'm not going to get hurt by posting short responses.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because _it's a mystery... or is it?_



Banned because _maybe it is....or isn't?_


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should know.




Banned because don't assume what I should know.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't assume what I should know.



Banned because you're kind of two-faced, bruv.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because _maybe it is....or isn't?_



Banned for not catching the reference.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, too personal. I'm not going to get hurt by posting short responses.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because _it's a mystery... or is it?_



Banned because I refused to write a ban with a pun that involved your username, but I see that you just brought it back. Wow that was not what I meant by you getting hurt. -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're kind of two-faced, bruv.



Banned because what is a bruv? You making up your own language now?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not catching the reference.



Banned because it's raining. References get lost in the droplets.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I refused to write a ban with a pun that involved your username, but I see that you just brought it back. Wow that was not what I meant by you getting hurt. -.-
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's not my language. Banned for not knowing that.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I refused to write a ban with a pun that involved your username, but I see that you just brought it back. Wow that was not what I meant by you getting hurt. -.-



Banned because I was referencing my dream town, silly.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's raining. References get lost in the droplets.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for saying language.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because in my book, it does.



Banned because when I first read that sentence I thought you meant in my book it tells the reasons to why I'm leaving. Then my brain was like no it means something else. So which book are you talking about Mysty?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for saying language.



Banned for also saying it. How dare you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's raining. References get lost in the droplets.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because there is no way that bruv is a word. No word ends with a v. Also banned for lying on multiple accounts.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's raining. References get lost in the droplets.



Banned because I want rain.


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm starting to feel randomly depressed and emotional and decided to ban someone. xwx;;


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because when I first read that sentence I thought you meant in my book it tells the reasons to why I'm leaving. Then my brain was like no it means something else. So which book are you talking about Mysty?



Banned because figure of speech.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was referencing my dream town, silly.



Banned because I still don't get it boo. Is your dream town called Mystery? That is a really awful name for a town, no offense to anyone who lives in Mystery.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because there is no way that bruv is a word. No word ends with a v. Also banned for lying on multiple accounts.



Banned because it's not the word. It's the accent. Also banned because I only have one account on here. Nice try.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I want rain.



Banned because you can have it all.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm starting to feel randomly depressed and emotional and decided to ban someone. xwx;;



Banned because is your fianc? there to cheer you up? :c


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm starting to feel randomly depressed and emotional and decided to ban someone. xwx;;



Banned because I'm sorry v_v


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I want rain.



Banned because give me the rain 2k. Don't give it to her.


----------



## Lolipup (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is your fianc? there to cheer you up? :c



Banned because he's busy~ </3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because give me the rain 2k. Don't give it to her.



Banned because too late.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because figure of speech.




Banned because I'm not stupid.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not stupid.



Banned for lying.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I still don't get it boo. Is your dream town called Mystery? That is a really awful name for a town, no offense to anyone who lives in Mystery.



Banned because my mayor is "Mystery" and her TPC message is:_"It's a mystery... or is it?"_


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's not the word. It's the accent. Also banned because I only have one account on here. Nice try.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because you can have it all.



Banned because what in the world are you talking about? It's not Sunday 2k save those drugs for later. Are you talking about deja vu? Also you get banned because you didn't understand what I meant. Wow. I don't try. I succeed. I don't compete. I set the standard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned because he's busy~ </3




Banned because no offense to your awesome fianc?, but I think he should unbusy(I'm 99% sure that's not a word.) himself any time you get emotional or depressed. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because too late.



Banned for lying.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for lying.



Banned for copying me and lying.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what in the world are you talking about? It's not Sunday 2k save those drugs for later. Are you talking about deja vu? Also you get banned because you didn't understand what I meant. Wow. I don't try. I succeed. I don't compete. I set the standard.



Banned because I understood what you meant, dip****. I was being sarcastic, but that flew right over your head, like everything else, because you incapable of grasping such a simple concept. Also banned because you obviously know nothing about what I'm talking about. So, I'm not even going to try to explain it to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what in the world are you talking about? It's not Sunday 2k save those drugs for later. Are you talking about deja vu? Also you get banned because you didn't understand what I meant. Wow. I don't try. I succeed. I don't compete. I set the standard.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I said it first. So, you copied me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because my mayor is "Mystery" and her TPC message is:_"It's a mystery... or is it?"_



Banned because what's with you and the word mystery? You love the word mystery more than you love me and that is not healthy.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what's with you and the word mystery? You love the word mystery more than you love me and that is not healthy.



Banned because mystery = me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I understood what you meant, dip****. I was being sarcastic, but that flew right over your head, like everything else, because you incapable of grasping such a simple concept. Also banned because you obviously know nothing about what I'm talking about. So, I'm not even going to try to explain it to you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm praying for you right now. Please help this child.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm praying for you right now. Please help this child.



Banned because stop pretending.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because mystery = me.



Banned because well I guess its good that you love yourself. The only person that you can love more than me is yourself. And only yourself, no one else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because stop pretending.



Banned because pretending what?


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because well I guess its good that you love yourself. The only person that you can love more than me is yourself. And only yourself, no one else.



Banned for being possessive...?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because well I guess its good that you love yourself. The only person that you can love more than me is yourself. And only yourself, no one else.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because _everything._


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being possessive...?



Banned because whoops I didn't even realize that. Sorry.  You should only be with one person though, other then your family and friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because _everything._



Banned because you love Shrek. So you're pretending.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because whoops I didn't even realize that. Sorry.  You should only be with one person though, other then your family and friends.



Banned because okay...?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because whoops I didn't even realize that. Sorry.  You should only be with one person though, other then your family and friends.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because **than*.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay...?



Banned because okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because **than*.



Wow I corrected than to then, then you correct me. ****


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because you sounded possessive and idk if I'm okay with that...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for ****ing up. Also banned for not banning me.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

Banned because it's time for me to _bid farewell... for now~_


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you sounded possessive and idk if I'm okay with that...



Banned because I wasn't trying to, if thats what you think.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for ****ing up. Also banned for not banning me.



Banned for cussing. You are also banned because it doesn't matter.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's time for me to _bid farewell... for now~_



Banned because farewell, mysterious person. ~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's time for me to _bid farewell... for now~_



Banned because farewell! ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I wasn't trying to, if thats what you think.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're name is Kevin. *Fact.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because farewell! ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because my quote had nothing to do with my name.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because my quote had nothing to do with my name.



Banned because it had everything to do with it.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because farewell! ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because **your*. Good night now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **your*. Good night now.



Banned because GAH! DAMMIT! I try ;n; I try so hard T^T 

Also banned because mkay! Goodnight and sweet dreams! ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because your and you're


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because your and you're



Banned because I know ^-^ troublesome buggers. Also banned because you always get online when I get offline, now. So, you're banned so I can say hiiii  also banned because I must sleep so, goodnight/morning ^-^


----------



## CheshireKat (May 6, 2015)

BANNED for being named Jeremy HAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

banned because bob


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I was so sure you said "boob"...It took me a minute


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was so sure you said "boob"...It took me a minute



Banned because you can't read.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I was distracted.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it had everything to do with it.



Banned because how?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because if you can't see it, then you're dense.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because of riddles.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because of diddles.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because that's not a word.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because it actually is.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned for liking dogs and becoming my rival in the dogs vs cats thread xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I knew this day would come! >: D
It was inevitable.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because may the best pet lover win


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because it will probably be the cat lovers. I've noted more people on here love cats.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because dogs are awesome too and right now there are more dog lovers online


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because well they aren't in the thread helping me out any xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because  most likely the overwhelming power of that one cat person (me) scared them off >u>

lmao jk I don't know why they stopped posting


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because well. I guess it's up to me!...seems like until someone else comes in, we're not getting anywhere. Stuck on 500 and 501


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Yep! Banned because it's as if Goku and Vegeta were fighting over cats/dogs

Stalemate for days


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yep! Banned because it's as if Goku and Vegeta were fighting over cats/dogs
> 
> Stalemate for days



Banned because I'm a dweeb and don't get the reference, exactly xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because Vegeta and Goku are rivals who are basically evenly matched (though Goku is stronger)

Don't tell Vegeta I said that


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because ah, okay. Also banned because itai betrayed me ;n;


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because omg she did

She has joined the cat side!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because i'll never stand a chance, now.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because maybe a heroic dog lover will come in and help


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because they did xD


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

Banned because have 10 cats and could never betray them ;w;;
_and two dogs but still..._​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

itai said:


> Banned because have 10 cats and could never betray them ;w;;
> _and two dogs but still..._​



Banned for betraying your dogs.


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because​


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because both cats and dogs are squishy and cute and fluffy and why can't we all get along xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because both cats and dogs are squishy and cute and fluffy and why can't we all get along xD



Banned because xD I'm fine. I like both. I just prefer dogs.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I am the same except I prefer cats!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I am the same except I prefer cats!



Banned because I will fightchu


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because not to be rude but--
I love dogs but a lot of breeds are really ugly xD ( rotweiler, pitbull , boston terrior, bulldog )​


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because what does it mean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what does it mean?



Banned because it means she thinks a lot of dog breeds are ugly.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because there are some ugly cat breeds too

But someone out there probably loves that ugliness


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because just, like ten of the dogs that i hate but yeah​


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm officially on mobile and therefore can't keep up with the cats vs dogs thread ;3; so I am going to stop posting on it for now


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because just, like ten of the dogs that i hate but yeah​



Banned because I don't like bull dogs (except for the French Bulldog), Shar pei's or Pugs.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because Booker is a bulldog and he's a cutie


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Booker is a bulldog and he's a cutie



Banned because yeah, but irl they're not so adorable, and they slobber everywhere. Plus, because of the folds in their face, they're more prone to skin diseases and infections...and just...no...just no xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because my dad's friend had a bulldog and he was slobbery and wrinkly and gross but he had a heart of gold

He was so ugly that he was cute! Lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because my dad's friend had a bulldog and he was slobbery and wrinkly and gross but he had a heart of gold
> 
> He was so ugly that he was cute! Lmao



Banned because oddly enough, I've only seen one bulldog irl...there's a person that lives down the street who has like four French Bulldogs. they're so cute, but I think he thought my friend was going to steal one, when she just wanted to pet it xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because someone with 4 doggies must be a really really happy person >u< I am jelly

I can't have a cat because I'm allergic to them ;3;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because maybe a heroic dog lover will come in and help



Banned because *cough Champ*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because someone with 4 doggies must be a really really happy person >u< I am jelly
> 
> I can't have a cat because I'm allergic to them ;3;



Banned because aww  that's too bad. Don't they have like hypoallergenic cats? I bet they'd be really expensive/hard to get anyway...
Also banned because I think the most I would want is three dogs, but two is a handful right now xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banned because yeah, they are kinda pricey  Maybe someday I will have a cat

You are so lucky to have 2 cute dogs! What breeds are they?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah, they are kinda pricey  Maybe someday I will have a cat
> 
> You are so lucky to have 2 cute dogs! What breeds are they?



Banned because one mini dachshund [Alessa] and a "pyrador" (pyrenees/lab mix) [Chloe]^-^
The size difference is kind of difficult, because Chloe is still a puppy and is a little bit too big to play around much with Alessa xD 
She tries, though.


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because i think one of my cats are bipolar ._.​


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because one mini dachshund [Alessa] and a "pyrador" (pyrenees/lab mix) [Chloe]^-^
> The size difference is kind of difficult, because Chloe is still a puppy and is a little bit too big to play around much with Alessa xD
> She tries, though.



Banned because they are too adorns for me to handle right now. >u< I am just picturing a small pup and a larger pup playing together, and the larger pup ends up squishing the smaller one a lot

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for that adorns typo when I meant adorbs


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because I love dachshunds.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because they are too adorbs for me to handle right now. >u< I am just picturing a small pup and a larger pup playing together, and the larger pup ends up squishing the smaller one a lot



Banned because Chloe tries to bulldoze Alessa and pounce on her xD It's funny, but not at the same time. Alessa's too fast, but she doesn't play much. Chloe loves to body check me.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Chloe tries to bulldoze Alessa and pounce on her xD It's funny, but not at the same time. Alessa's too fast, but she doesn't play much. Chloe loves to body check me.



Banned because they are precious bbys <3

Have you recorded them playing on video?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because they are precious bbys <3
> 
> Have you recorded them playing on video?



Banned because nah. I have to make sure Chloe doesn't get carried away and accidentally hurt Alessa xD
I have recorded Chloe playing with ice, however xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah. I have to make sure Chloe doesn't get carried away and accidentally hurt Alessa xD
> I have recorded Chloe playing with ice, however xD



Banned because omg 

Does Chloe push the ice across the floor and chase it? Or does she try to eat them? OuO


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because god, im stupid, i thought Ice was a pet xD​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omg
> 
> Does Chloe push the ice across the floor and chase it? Or does she try to eat them? OuO



Banned because both! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



itai said:


> banned because god, im stupid, i thought Ice was a pet xD​



Banned because xD That's actually a cool name for a pet, though.


----------



## Dae Min (May 6, 2015)

Banning 2k because Chloe is SO CUTE

Cuteness reaching maximum velocity

Overloading circuitbreaker


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

banned because not turt enough


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because random​


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

banned because chevre cheese


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

banned because i'm scared​


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because you should be scared.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

banned because above is correct im a creep


----------



## Ken1997 (May 6, 2015)

Banned because you're a turt as well.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because you're you, and that's enough reason to get banned.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 6, 2015)

banned because thats a bit rude D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Banned because Kevin knows I'm just messing with him ^-^


----------



## Applez (May 7, 2015)

^ You're banned for not caring.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

You're banned for making false accusations.


----------



## Applez (May 7, 2015)

You're banned for banning the one who banned you because you didn't care.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

You're banned for banning the one who banned you for banning them for falsely accusing them of not caring, because you don't care.


----------



## Applez (May 7, 2015)

You're banned for confusing me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

You're banned for being easily confused xD


----------



## Applez (May 7, 2015)

You're banned for calling me easily confused.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

You're banned for banning for something you admitting.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned for banning innocent apples. All they did was be delicious when cooked in pie


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Applez said:


> ^ You're banned for not caring.



Banned for caring.


----------



## Applez (May 7, 2015)

Banned for banning me for caring.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 7, 2015)

Banned because bananas


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I prefer oranges.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because oranges are sadly underrated in these forums


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because they are ;n; 
We should do something about that.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because y no people like them ;3;

The perfect oranges look like mom oranges with baby oranges on their head

How can they not see how cute it is?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because y no people like them ;3;
> 
> The perfect oranges look like mom oranges with baby oranges on their head
> 
> How can they not see how cute it is?



Banned because in-game, I prefer peaches...but irl I love oranges! Though, with your depiction of them, they sound so cute, now.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because peaches are great too! 

They look like upside down hearts, and when they're perfect they look like butts -u-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because peaches are great too!
> 
> They look like upside down hearts, and when they're perfect they look like butts -u-



Banned because perfect little butts xD
Pears, however....almost everyone hates the pears.


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

banned because apples 4ever​​​


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because omg don't get me started with this nonsensical hatred of pears 

The pears are pretty much green potatoes and we all know potatoes are the meaning of life


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because apples 4ever​​​



Banned because *peaches, you meant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omg don't get me started with this nonsensical hatred of pears
> 
> The pears are pretty much green potatoes and we all know potatoes are the meaning of life



Banned because exactly! Potatoes, man=Life!


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

banned because peaches = ugly​​​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because peaches = ugly​​​



Banned for lying.


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

banned for bad fruit taste



i literally tied a potato to my ceiling fan when that vine came out​


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

itai said:


> banned for bad fruit taste
> 
> 
> 
> i literally tied a potato to my ceiling fan when that vine came out​



Banned because how did that turn out for you? lmao!


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

banned because me and my neice were screaming, too scared to go to the switch​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I put cabbage patch kids on my ceiling fan, when I was a little kid.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because good

Those things always creeped me out D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I loved them. I had a doll obsession.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I can see why you'd like them but

Dolls were always creepy for me. >.< What other kinds of dolls did you collect?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I didn't actively collect them. I just had a lot of cabbage patch kids (not because I wanted them) and these porcelain clown doll, things. I loved dolls, I just never got a bunch of them. I did, however, end up with a bunch of stuffed animals xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because stuffed animals are awesome. Do you have any on your bed?

I'm like in college and I still have some on mine. >u>


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I have one I got at a thrift store, on the couch, behind my pillow ^^
On my actual bed, I have a dead in plaid dax skelanimal, and this goth/emo carebear that my aunt made me xD 
Plus, a Valentine's Day dachshund.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I am really curious about that goth emo carebear :O

Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I am really curious about that goth emo carebear :O
> 
> Do you have a picture of it?



Banned because I think I do?...I'll search for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I am really curious about that goth emo carebear :O
> 
> Do you have a picture of it?




Banned because here ya go! 



Spoiler: Carebear


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I await for the emo goth carebear


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I await for the emo goth carebear



Banned for saying that *right* after I posted it xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE THAT'S AMAZING 

It's not what I expected and yet it's everything that I expected. It's perfect *u* I want it to be a new villager in AC now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I knoww

The timing was bad on my part xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THAT'S AMAZING
> 
> It's not what I expected and yet it's everything that I expected. It's perfect *u* I want it to be a new villager in AC now
> 
> ...



Banned because xD That would be really interesting to see as a villager. I'd like to see more villagers that seem all dark but are really not.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I think there are a few already like that (like Coco) but they definitely should add more

- - - Post Merge - - -

Even better if they have a creepy/halloween spin off animal crossing game where every villager is spoopy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I think there are a few already like that (like Coco) but they definitely should add more



Banned because I know. There's Coco, Muffy, Tiffany, Bruce (kind of), Ken, but there should be wayyyy more. I love characters like that.


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

banned because youre everywhere


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Banned because of sonic. and an adorable sig!



Banned because ;u; thank you


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Thank you, Jellonoes!

xD Banning 2k for being sarcastic


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Thank you, Jellonoes!
> 
> xD Banning 2k for being sarcastic



Banned for banning sarcasm.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned for not using the sarcmark for your sarcasm


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I have more important things copied in my "clipboard", right now.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned for not showing me this important thing in your "clipboard"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for not showing me this important thing in your "clipboard"



Banned for wanting to see it. It's nothing special. It just makes things easier.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because that's smart to have 

I don't think there's anything saved on mine


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

Banned because Sanic.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned for trying


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Banned for not trying.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned for giving up.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 7, 2015)

Banned because no one knows what you're talking about.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because likewise. ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because of the psychologically deep black and white gif in your sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because it's Crown the Empire!  I love them so much. I was doing some html to make a website type thing, but I've slacked off a bunch; I used that gif on it. At least it isn't creepy, though ^-^


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Banned cause, I didn't like their newest album.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's Crown the Empire!  I love them so much. I was doing some html to make a website type thing, but I've slacked off a bunch; I used that gif on it. At least it isn't creepy, though ^-^



Banned because I love the gif, and how it's not like the other ones you used in your sig before. That half mask reminds me of Phantom of the Opera!

You made a website? OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Banned cause, I didn't like their newest album.



Banned because I didn't really like it, at first, but it kind of grew on me. I don't like their fanbase being called, "runaways", however.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I love the gif, and how it's not like the other ones you used in your sig before. That half mask reminds me of Phantom of the Opera!
> 
> You made a website? OuO



Banned because it's from their music video from "The Fallout" <3 
It does, though. I guess that's why I was so drawn to it. 

Also banned because sort of? It isn't published or anything. I'm not anywhere close to being done.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because I would like to see the website when you finish it


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Banned because don't hold your breath xD 
I started working on it, over a year ago and haven't made much progress.


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because lol that's how everyone's like with everything in life xD

If it makes you feel any better, I tried to write my own "book" a few years ago. Got the characters and everything all planned out. It was going to be awesome and complex; #1 New York Times best selling!!11

I didn't even finish the prologue D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because lol that's how everyone's like with everything in life xD
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I tried to write my own "book" a few years ago. Got the characters and everything all planned out. It was going to be awesome and complex; #1 New York Times best selling!!11
> 
> I didn't even finish the prologue D:



Banned because Yeah. I have a very very bad habit of not finishing what I start. 

XD Oh, man that's hilarious. I never wrote prologues. I hate prologues, most of the time xD 
I've tried writing books, too. The most I can cough out is a short story. I have four, technically only three published on wattpad. One of them is personal. So, I don't count it. 

Here. Here's a page from it, though: 


Spoiler: Le page from mah websitethingthatI'mnevergoingtofinish


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because bless the title of that image

It is now your destiny to finish the websitethingthatI'mnevergoingtofinish

I'm no graphic design expert, but I love how it looks like so far! Great choice of background that goes well with the gif. (The only thing that bothers me is the blue and orange text and borders. Le colors, they clash with everything else)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because bless the title of that image
> 
> It is now your destiny to finish the websitethingthatI'mnevergoingtofinish
> 
> I'm no graphic design expert, but I love how it looks like so far! Great choice of background that goes well with the gif. (The only thing that bothers me is the blue and orange text and borders. Le colors, they clash with everything else)



Banned because xD Thank you. 
Yeah, the background is their symbol. I had to incorporate it. Also, that orange isn't there anymore, and It's all a light blue. The album covers are clickable, and I think the blue goes well with the darkness. Plus, it was one of the few colors that would stand out and still be legible xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 7, 2015)

Banned because no problem!

Since the orange is gone, I can see it working together much better ^u^ 

I want to give you motivation to finish

*whispers* Finish it pls


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no problem!
> 
> Since the orange is gone, I can see it working together much better ^u^
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah. I just had the orange there while I was trying to figure out what color to use. 
Also banned because XD It's so much work, though! Dx


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

Banned because fiinne you don't have to finish if you don't want to 

But it'd be really cool if you did >u>


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned because I know. I know. I already have the lyrics to one full album done, typed out and linked....I just have to do the next album, add in the next album, somehow, and do that one. Then I'd move onto Blue October...It's supposed to be a lyrics website, except these will be the correct lyrics...because a lot of websites have the lyrics completely wrong. xD 
I'll get back into it one day, when I'm bored.


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

Banned for causing a pointless ruckus.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned for pointing it out again.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Banned for causing a pointless ruckus.


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

Banned because you definitely have enough passion for it to make an amazing lyrics website. Especially since what's available now online is lacking. You can totally steamroll in and blow the competition away right now!

I hate it when lyrics are written wrong in youtube videos or anything else. It's like a pet peeve of mine


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

Banned because I always do, thanks..

I haven't been here in a while.


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

Banning everyone in front of my post for ninjaing me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you definitely have enough passion for it to make an amazing lyrics website. Especially since what's available now online is lacking. You can totally steamroll in and blow the competition away right now!
> 
> I hate it when lyrics are written wrong in youtube videos or anything else. It's like a pet peeve of mine



Banned because same! I hate when people get lyrics wrong, and I can't help but correct them.


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

Banned because yeah! It's also frustrating when they get a line wrong that's extremely obvious

Like.. Well, I can't think of an example right now, but there are so many!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah! It's also frustrating when they get a line wrong that's extremely obvious
> 
> Like.. Well, I can't think of an example right now, but there are so many!



Banned because I know when I was looking up lyrics for Blue October's song "Light You Up.", all of the lyric sites I looked at had the lyrics wrong. It just irritated me so much. Especially when Blue October has a ****ing lyric video, where the lyrics are stated. I mean, how could you get that wrong? I don't get it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

Banned because people are very talented at hearing things wrong xD

Oh oh I got an example

This is a song from a Sanic game. The line is

"Beaming just to be on a path that's set to shatter the grounds
Although it's but a dream, but in dreams are where the nevers are found"

And this guy makes a youtube video that says it's

"Beaming just to be on a path that's set to shatter the grounds
Although it's but a *cream*, but in *creams* are where the nevers are found"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cream

CrEAm


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because people are very talented at hearing things wrong xD
> 
> Oh oh I got an example
> 
> ...



Banned because well...in that person's defense, the 'C' is right next to the 'D' 
XD but still that's ridiculous.


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

Banned because yeah but he didn't bother to fix the typo and it showed up EVERY TIME DHBAHJASD *unleashes swarm of angry gyroids to express my anger*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah but he didn't bother to fix the typo and it showed up EVERY TIME DHBAHJASD *unleashes swarm of angry gyroids to express my anger*



Banned because XD Okay. Okay. HE IS JUST HORRIBLE! HOW DARE HE!


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

Banned because LOL this is hilarious

Thanks for making me laugh XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because LOL this is hilarious
> 
> Thanks for making me laugh XD



Banned because XD No problem!


----------



## itai (May 8, 2015)

Banned because why is sonic laughing? ;w;;​​​


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

Banned because funny stuff happened

And funny stuff happened because we were all bored xD I'm glad more people are on now


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Banned because Sonic only gives thumbs up.


----------



## itai (May 8, 2015)

banned for being ninja'd​​​
- - - Post Merge - - -




​banned because you ninja'd me​​​


----------



## Dae Min (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Sonic only gives thumbs up.



Banned because that's not true! Sonic also like to wiggle his index finger


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

banned because your art is amazing!


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

Banned because Stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

banned because my tea taste yuck


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned because this is the oldest active thread, and we can't let it die.


----------



## UmaNation (May 8, 2015)

banned for saying old!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 8, 2015)

Banned because says the guy who bumped a old thread in Brewster's Cafe a while ago.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned for dredging up the past.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Banned for talking trash.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 8, 2015)

banned cus everyone has the right to talk trash if they want to ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned because I agree, even though I wasn't talking trash, at the time xD


----------



## MayorBambie (May 8, 2015)

banned cus I wasn't saying that you were ^-^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned because oh, I know ^-^ I was more or less directing that towards Kevin ^^


----------



## kelpy (May 8, 2015)

Banned because

hello again muahauaha


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

banned because cheese crisps


----------



## MayorBambie (May 8, 2015)

banned cus what is it with you and cheese?


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

banned because inside joke in this thread


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 8, 2015)

banned because cheddar


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

Banned because I'm finally free from my AP exams.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

banned because goat cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned because congrats, Myst. 

Banned because gouda, Noiru.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Banned for too much cheese talking.


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for too much cheese talking.



Banned for trying to find information on me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for trying to find information on me.



Banned because what are you talking about?


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

Banned for breaking the thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what are you talking about?



Banned because I saw you ask Lolipup and 2k about me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for breaking the thread.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because I'm just curious. That's all.


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm just curious. That's all.



Banned for being curious.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being curious.



Banned because are you feeling alright?


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you feeling alright?



Banned because yeah, why wouldn't I be?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, why wouldn't I be?



Banned because I've heard some information from a bird that you were depressed and stressed.


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I've heard some information from a bird that you were depressed and stressed.



Banned because I'm not. Who told you that, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not. Who told you that, hm?



Banned because you want me to rat someone out.


----------



## Lolipup (May 8, 2015)

Banned for telling me to play basketball when I'm too short ;w;


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you want me to rat someone out.



Banned because it's either that or I can find out on my own~


----------



## Lolipup (May 8, 2015)

Banned for being able to find out things~ though that's cool!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's either that or I can find out on my own~



Banned because do it. ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for telling me to play basketball when I'm too short ;w;



Banned because you can just sit on my shoulders. No big deal.


----------



## Lolipup (May 8, 2015)

Banned because that sounds absolutely fun! <3


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do it. ~



Banned because done. It was Lolipup.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for being able to find out things~ though that's cool!



Banned because I'm good at these kinds of things. *shrug*


----------



## Lolipup (May 8, 2015)

Banned because if you asked me I would of told you, omg, did you stalk me? D;


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because if you asked me I would of told you, omg, did you stalk me? D;



Banned because no, I stalked Champ.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because that sounds absolutely fun! <3



Banned because just don't fall off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because no, I stalked Champ.



Banned because you're fading away.


----------



## Miner6262 (May 8, 2015)

Farts to much


----------



## Lolipup (May 8, 2015)

Banned for not saying 'banned' <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because just don't fall off.



Banned because I AM SO READY FOR THIS.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Miner6262 said:


> Farts to much



Banned because that was the most beautiful thing I've seen in this thread yet.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Miner6262 said:


> Farts to much



Banned because greatness is achieved.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for not saying 'banned' <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because get ready, I'm going to train you intensely.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 8, 2015)

Miner6262 said:


> Farts to much



Banned because toilet humor.


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're fading away.



Banned because I like color effects a bit too much. >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like color effects a bit too much. >.<



Banned because I'm pretty sure that's not the reason you wrote that.


----------



## Lolipup (May 8, 2015)

Banned because the only one allowed to fade is Haise.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 8, 2015)

Banned for talk of fading.


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm pretty sure that's not the reason you wrote that.



Banned for trying to look for a deeper meaning.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for trying to look for a deeper meaning.



Banned because you can't hide anything from me.


----------



## Myst (May 8, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can't hide anything from me.



Banned for making me laugh. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for making me laugh. lmao



Banned because what you laughing at son?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what you laughing at son?



Banned because I'm laughing at your attempt to dig up my secrets. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm laughing at your attempt to dig up my secrets. ^^



Banned because are you a monster at heart? >.<


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you a monster at heart? >.<



Banned because what makes you ask that, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what makes you ask that, hm?



Banned because don't answer with questions.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't answer with questions.


Banned for asking Myst if she was a monster, Chammp! ;w; you don't just ask someone if they are a monster at heart. </3


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't answer with questions.



Banned because a question deserves a question if the first question is too questioning enough to provide with a proper answer.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for asking Myst if she was a monster, Chammp! ;w; you don't just ask someone if they are a monster at heart. </3



Banned for making a mistake. My bad. No one ever taught me so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because a question deserves a question if the first question is too questioning enough to provide with a proper answer.



Banned because that was confusing.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that was confusing.



Banned because it's simple enough to me. *shrug*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's simple enough to me. *shrug*



Banned because is your life as simple as that response? ^^


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is your life as simple as that response? ^^



Banned because no, it's complicated.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, it's complicated.



Banned because I already knew the answer. I just needed to double check.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I already knew the answer. I just needed to double check.



Banned because you think you know the answers when you don't. You wouldn't know even if the answer was staring you straight in the face.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you think you know the answers when you don't. You wouldn't know even if the answer was staring you straight in the face.



Banned because you love making fun of me.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you love making fun of me.



Banned because I like teasing you.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Banned because you don't tease me enough~ ;w;


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

banned because you still have eggs


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because you don't tease me enough~ ;w;



Banned because um... did you want to be teased...?


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because um... did you want to be teased...?


Banned because yes please~ <3


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because yes please~ <3



Banned because I don't think I'd be able to... >.<


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't think I'd be able to... >.<


Banned because aww! why not? ;w;


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because aww! why not? ;w;



Banned because you're just too nice to tease...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're just too nice to tease...



Banned because I'm nice as well. The statement is invalid.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm nice as well. The statement is invalid.



Banned because I don't see your niceness? *shrug*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't see your niceness? *shrug*



Banned because what do you see in me? *Ponders.*


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what do you see in me? *Ponders.*



Banned because I see nothing. I don't know. It takes me a while to get a good sense of someone's personality.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I see nothing. I don't know. It takes me a while to get a good sense of someone's personality.



Banned because I'm just like you, Mysty.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm just like you, Mysty.



Banned for calling me 'Mysty'.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to pout because Myst won't tease me~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm going to pout because Myst won't tease me~



Banned because you jealous?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for calling me 'Mysty'.



Banned because it's too girly for you?


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm very jealous! *puffs cheeks*


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm going to pout because Myst won't tease me~



Banned because it's okay~ Don't pout. >w<



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's too girly for you?



Banned because yes. 



Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm very jealous! *puffs cheeks*



Banned because please don't be jealous~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I'm very jealous! *puffs cheeks*



Banned because I agree with Myst. Don't be jealous.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I'll try not to <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's okay~ Don't pout. >w<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you a tomboy Mystar?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you a tomboy Mystar?



Banned because I defy gender norms.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I defy gender norms.



Banned because you wear tuxedos?


----------



## itai (May 9, 2015)

banned because idk​


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you wear tuxedos?



Banned because no. wtf?


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no. wtf?



Banned because that would be amazing, you need to wear Tsukiyama's clothes instead though.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no. wtf?



Banned because you said you don't comply with gender norms. Only men wear tuxedos. So I just wrecked you.


----------



## itai (May 9, 2015)

banned because cute April birthstones​


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because that would be amazing, you need to wear Tsukiyama's clothes instead though.



Banned because oh, my...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you said you don't comply with gender norms. Only men wear tuxedos. So I just wrecked you.



Banned because no, you didn't.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

itai said:


> banned because cute April birthstones​



Banned because yes! I do remember you banning me before for it.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

banned because..
rawr?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, my...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because did anyone wreck your life before? ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jellonoes said:


> banned because..
> rawr?



Banned because hello jello. I'm so mellow when I play the cello. Knees to elbows. I'm a bright fellow. My urine is bright yellow. I'm like hello.


----------



## itai (May 9, 2015)

banned be cause oops, i forget things a lot ;w;;​


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because did anyone wreck your life before? ^^



Banned for being nosy and intrusive.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being nosy and intrusive.


Banned because it's time for Tsukiyama.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because it's time for Tsukiyama.



Banned because nope, just no. Get the purple, french guy out of this thread, please. Notice how my avatar is Kaneki Ken too.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope, just no. Get the purple, french guy out of this thread, please. Notice how my avatar is Kaneki Ken too.









Banned because... KANEKI KEN! Why would I leave? I would never leave your side, you're too TRES BIEN!~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being nosy and intrusive.



Banned for being disrespectful.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for being disrespectful.



Banned for asking too many personal questions than calling me disrespectful.



Lolipup said:


> Banned because... KANEKI KEN! Why would I leave? I would never leave your side, you're too TRES BIEN!~



Banned because heh heh. I wouldn't doubt that...


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for asking too many personal questions than calling me disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because heh heh. I wouldn't doubt that...



Banned because I found a tsukiyama gif but I can't post it because it's only for Prabha D; it's also really motivating.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for asking too many personal questions than calling me disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because heh heh. I wouldn't doubt that...



Banned because *sad puppy face*.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I found a tsukiyama gif but I can't post it because it's only for Prabha D; it's also really motivating.



Banned because oooh, I see~



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *sad puppy face*.



Banned for trying to get pity from me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm making coffee ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm making coffee ^-^



Banned because I need some.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, I see~



Banned because this is how I feel about Prabha~ D;


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because this is how I feel about Prabha~ D;



Banned because that's expected. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I need some.



Banned because *telepathically (I can't believe I spelled that right.) sends you some coffee*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, I see~
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for trying to get pity from me.



Banned because I took your punch like a champ.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *telepathically (I can't believe I spelled that right.) sends you some coffee*



Banned because *receives it* Thanks!



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I took your punch like a champ.



Banned for making a pun that wasn't funny.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Banned for an interesting avatar


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *receives it* Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for making a pun that wasn't funny.



Banned because you don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Banned for an interesting avatar



Banned because thank you. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't have a sense of humor.



Banned because I do but not when it comes to overused puns.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Banned for agreeing that I would call Prabha delicious~ <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because my pun was overused? I've never heard anyone say it before. Those myst puns though, happen a lot.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because my pun was overused? I've never heard anyone say it before. Those myst puns though, happen a lot.



Banned because _you_ overuse it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because _you_ overuse it.



Banned because you overuse me. >.<


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you overuse me. >.<



Banned because wtf is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because wtf is that supposed to mean?



Banned because nothing. No cussing.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because nothing. No cussing.



Banned for being vague.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being vague.



Banned because are we buddies?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are we buddies?



Banned because I don't know.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know.



Banned because that was the wrong answer.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that was the wrong answer.



Banned because does it even matter?

Btw, I'm crashing. I woke up early so it's bed time! Night.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because does it even matter?
> 
> Btw, I'm crashing. I woke up early so it's bed time! Night.



Banned because okay. Night friend.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 9, 2015)

Banned for not being original.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banned for having words in your signature that I can't decipher.


----------



## Lolipup (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to bed, night! <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because the owner of this thread says night.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because Myst already went to bed.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

banned because its only 5:45


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because for you. For me, it's 2:45 a.m.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

banned because aren't you tired?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because always, but I don't like sleeping.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I love sleep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

banned because me too

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because always, but I don't like sleeping.



banned because how does that make sense


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because 2k is weird for not liking to sleep.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

banned because i didn't say she was weird


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because me too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it makes perfect sense. I have constant nightmares. So, sleeping isn't fun for me.


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned because here, take these







They will prevent any and all nightmares when placed on your head. Guaranteed -u-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because here, take these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because omg. I'll take ten!


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned because sure, you can have as many as you want! 

I watched some zombie stuff so I'm going to need them too ;u;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because xD alright! Only if they're free. 

Zombie stuff scares you?


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

banned because
uh hi.. again.



Spoiler: _____









AGAIN...







X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because omg. I'll take ten!



I actually ban myself, because

I want 100.



Spoiler: _____









100...


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned because your order of 100 will be coming shortly  

And yes! Once I had a nightmare where I became infected, but no one believed me when I told them about it. I ended up turning and killing my entire family


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

hmmm
interesting

you're banned because dreams  ?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because Hi, jellonoes! 

Also banned because I love zombie stuff. It's the thing that intrigues me most. Some people, it's werewolves, others it's vampires, other's it's monsters, but for me, it's all about the zombies. I think one day zombies could be real, but not in the way people think. I think in the way the movie 'The Crazies' depicts them, they could very well, become a reality.


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned because zombies are great when it comes to writing potential. I love reading about the emotional turmoil of people losing others they love, their struggle to survive, and moral choices that have to be made (like do you kill your best friend right away to prevent them from turning, or do you try to save them somehow? Is it even worth it?) The Walking Dead is a really good example of that stuff

And I love seeing different tv/movie/video game interpretations about how the zombie virus got started in the first place

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just wish zombies didn't look all gross and scary with all the rotten flesh ;3;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I am the third highest poster in two threads.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because I am the third highest poster in two threads.



Banned because which two?


----------



## DillyForReally (May 9, 2015)

banned because your signature is just too deep...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because which two?



Banned because you're banned and quick before the mods come.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because awesomesauce.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

DillyForReally said:


> banned because your signature is just too deep...



Banned because thank you.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Banned because no sleeping.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Banned because no sleeping.



Banned because sleep is but a dream that can only repeat over and over.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Banned because
i like your avatar...



Spoiler



AVATAR... 


heheheh i donno?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Banned because
> i like your avatar...
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you. ^^

Double banned because echoes.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Banned because..
echoes are only cool in spoilers



Spoiler



SPOILERS...


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Banned because..
> echoes are only cool in spoilers
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because is this a new thing now?


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because if it is it'll be funny if everyone does it


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2015)

banned because garlic cheese


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

banned because that'd be a weird taste


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because if it is it'll be funny if everyone does it



Banned because I smell a new game thread.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I don't smell anything.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 9, 2015)

Banned because a new game thread is supposed to smell like nothing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned for having a smelly smell

A smelly smell that smells

Smelly


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Banned because the whole spoiler/echo thing could be a fun thread. That's what I smell.

Also banned because I'm having too much ice cream today and I'm already hyper. >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because ice cream is unhealthy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned because ice cream is the healthiest thing you can eat. That's science.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ice cream is unhealthy.



Banned because I'm skinny so it won't affect me that much.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ice cream is the healthiest thing you can eat. That's science.



Banned because yes!


----------



## MayorBambie (May 9, 2015)

banned cus I'm loving that science! Why have they never taught us this in school?!?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus I'm loving that science! Why have they never taught us this in school?!?



Banned because I agree. It should be taught.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ice cream is the healthiest thing you can eat. That's science.



Banned because what kind of crazy school did you go to?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm skinny so it won't affect me that much.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because yes!



Banned because you're skinny.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're skinny.



Banned because you make it sound like it's a bad thing. lmao
I'm just like Lolipup, petite and small.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what kind of crazy school did you go to?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because the kind that told me that blood is blue, until oxygen hits it.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the kind that told me that blood is blue, until oxygen hits it.



Banned because sounds legit.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you make it sound like it's a bad thing. lmao
> I'm just like Lolipup, petite and small.



Banned because I was thinking that you're anorexic.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sounds legit.



Banned because totally. That's what I get for going to a school that has teachers with no degrees. Teachers that never even went to college. Teachers that started teaching there, right after they graduated from there. Totally legit.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the kind that told me that blood is blue, until oxygen hits it.



Banned because it doesn't sound legit.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was thinking that you're anorexic.



Banned because that's rude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it doesn't sound legit.



Banned because, like I said, they didn't have degrees in teaching. So, I don't expect them to be legit.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 9, 2015)

banned cus it *is* legit that before your blood comes into oxygen, it's blue. That's why we have blue/purple veins.

god, i'm starting to sound like a science teacher....


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> banned cus it *is* legit that before your blood comes into oxygen, it's blue. That's why we have blue/purple veins.
> 
> god, i'm starting to sound like a science teacher....



Banned because I thought so too, until I looked it up, and science proved me wrong.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's rude.



Banned because I'm sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, like I said, they didn't have degrees in teaching. So, I don't expect them to be legit.



Banned because teachers can teach without degrees?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm sorry.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because at my school, they could.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm sorry.



Banned because sorry doesn't work on me. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because at my school, they could.



Banned because that shouldn't be called a school.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because sorry doesn't work on me. ^^



Banned because oh yeah, you show no pity for anyone. :c


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because at my school, they could.



Banned because I like your new avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh yeah, you show no pity for anyone. :c



Banned because it depends on the person and what they did.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like your new avatar.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I never do anything wrong.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I never do anything wrong.



Banned because I can't help but get a bad impression of you so... *shrug*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that shouldn't be called a school.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because well it is. I was forcefully shoved into a "mock" school, consisting of bigoted Christian ass*holes and their teachings, "in the ways of God.".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I like your new avatar.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you ^-^ 
Saloireamon showed it to me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can't help but get a bad impression of you so... *shrug*



Banned because why do you have a bad impression of me? >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well it is. I was forcefully shoved into a "mock" school, consisting of bigoted Christian ass*holes and their teachings, "in the ways of God.".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because you went to a religious school?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you ^-^
> Saloireamon showed it to me.



Banned because you're welcome!
That's nice of them. ^^



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why do you have a bad impression of me? >.<



Banned because I don't know how to explain it... I think it's partly because of how you keep trying to take over this thread as your kingdom... or maybe how you've been creepily asking other people about me.


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned because this thread has some drama


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because this thread has some drama



Banned because every thread does because every thread has humans. With humans, you just can't avoid drama.


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned because you're right. That's why soap operas and reality TV are so popular -u-


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're right. That's why soap operas and reality TV are so popular -u-



Banned because definitely!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome!
> That's nice of them. ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because so people who strive to be the best are bad impressions to you? I ask other people about you because you're mysterious. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because this thread has some drama



Banned because Myst causes drama.  I don't.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because so people who strive to be the best are bad impressions to you? I ask other people about you because you're mysterious.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because Myst causes drama.  I don't.



Banned because it is a problem if that spot is taken. Well, why ask other people when you can just find out for yourself? I feel so famous now. lmao

Banned because thank you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it is a problem if that spot is taken. Well, why ask other people when you can just find out for yourself? I feel so famous now. lmao
> 
> Banned because thank you.



Banned because you want the best for me. So I'm going to take your spot. ^^ What in the world is that second sentence supposed to mean? Thank you for what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you went to a religious school?



Banned because my grandparents were religious. So...


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you want the best for me. So I'm going to take your spot. ^^ What in the world is that second sentence supposed to mean? Thank you for what?



Banned because that's not the "best".  The second sentence means what ever you want it to mean. aka stalking I thanked you sarcastically.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my grandparents were religious. So...



Banned because I know you're far from religious.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I know you're far from religious.



Banned because don't assume ****.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's not the "best".  The second sentence means what every you want it to mean. aka stalking I thanked you sarcastically.



Banned because it's *ever. I did find out for myself. ^^


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't assume ****.



Banned because I second that. Remember the whole 'anorexic' remark?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't assume ****.



Banned because that's what I say.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's *ever. I did find out for myself. ^^



Banned because whatever. Oh, what'd you find out, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I second that. Remember the whole 'anorexic' remark?



Banned because you're a hypocrite. You assumed I was possessive when I was not. Need some heal for that burn?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's what I say.



Banned because you're not the first to say it. You won't be the last.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because whatever. Oh, what'd you find out, hm?



Banned because I have better grammar skills then you.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a hypocrite. You assumed I was possessive when I was not. Need some heal for that burn?



Banned because I was teasing you. You take things way too seriously. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have better grammar skills then you.



Banned because **than*. Come again?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're not the first to say it. You won't be the last.



Banned because how is that sentence in your signature correlate to the man wearing a mask?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how is that sentence in your signature correlate to the man wearing a mask?



Banned because that whole deal is from a music video.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was teasing you. You take things way too seriously. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because I didn't know you were teasing me. I thought you were mad at me and you were depressed so that made it worse. You never responded to my visitor message and didn't respond to me after I said I didn't mean it. I have a problem with then and than and 2k has a problem with your and you're. You have a lot more problems. Come again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that whole deal is from a music video.




Banned because yolo.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I didn't know you were teasing me. I thought you were mad at me and you were depressed so that made it worse. You never responded to my visitor message and didn't respond to me after I said I didn't mean it. I have a problem with then and than and 2k has a problem with your and you're. You have a lot more problems. Come again?



Banned for not being able to tell. I didn't think I was supposed to reply to your VM? Wait. What VM? I thought I sent the last one... maybe I missed it. *shrug*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I didn't know you were teasing me. I thought you were mad at me and you were depressed so that made it worse. You never responded to my visitor message and didn't respond to me after I said I didn't mean it. I have a problem with then and than and 2k has a problem with your and you're. You have a lot more problems. Come again?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yolo is inaccurate.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not being able to tell. I didn't think I was supposed to reply to your VM? Wait. What VM? I thought I sent the last one... maybe I missed it. *shrug*



Banned because you're shady. I don't remember the vm. *shrug*

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yolo is inaccurate.



Banned because you're inaccurate.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're shady. I don't remember the vm. *shrug*



Banned because let's see then.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're shady. I don't remember the vm. *shrug*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because *~always~*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because let's see then.



Banned because I thought you were ignoring me. I said okay in the visitor message after you ignored me when I said I wasn't trying to be possessive. So that's why.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I thought you were ignoring me. I said okay in the visitor message after you ignored me when I said I wasn't trying to be possessive. So that's why.



Banned because I wasn't ignoring you. I just thought that the conversation was over. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I want to post but I don't want to interrupt Myst and Kevin's conversation


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *~always~*



Banned because yolo is accurate to your signature.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I want to post but I don't want to get involved with Myst and Kevin's conversation



Banned because you can post.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yolo is accurate to your signature.



Banned because yolo is never accurate.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I want to post but I don't want to get involved with Myst and Kevin's conversation



Banned because I'm not Kevin. Damn you Courtney for corrupting her head.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I want to post but I don't want to interrupt Myst and Kevin's conversation



Banned because you can always post!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not Kevin. Damn you Courtney for corrupting her head.



Banned because but you are Kevin...Kevin ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banned because thank you, Courtney!

Banning Kevin because I'm going to call you Kevin forever now xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I wasn't ignoring you. I just thought that the conversation was over. lmao



Banned because are you alright with me being possessive? ;P


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you alright with me being possessive? ;P



Banned because depends.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yolo is never accurate.




Banned because you're foolish.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're foolish.



Banned because *~always~*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you can always post!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you are Ashley, Ashley.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Banned because I'm out of here. Places to go.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because depends.



Banned because it depends on what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are Ashley, Ashley.



Banned because mysonicplush is Ashley.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm out of here. Places to go.



Banned because enjoy those places, then! ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 9, 2015)

Banning Kevin for calling Courtney Ashley when I am clearly Ashley and Courtney is clearly Courtney


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning Kevin for calling Courtney Ashley when I am clearly Ashley and Courtney is clearly Courtney



Banned for truth speaking!


----------



## GoldWatson (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for truth speaking!



Banned for being a professional lurker.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

GoldWatson said:


> Banned for being a professional lurker.



Banned for not posting much.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it depends on what?



Banned because it depends on who you are possessive of and why.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mysonicplush is Ashley.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're Ashley.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banning Kevin for calling Courtney Ashley when I am clearly Ashley and Courtney is clearly Courtney



Banned Courtney for calling me Kevin when I called Ashley Courtney.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it depends on who you are possessive of and why.




Banned because are you a good person?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're Ashley.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I, however, have a way to back up the fact that I'm Courtney. You're just Kevin *~always~*.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're Ashley.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because no, I'm the worst person you'll ever met. wtf kind of question is this?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I, however, have a way to back up the fact that I'm Courtney. You're just Kevin *~always~*.



Banned because I have a way to back up that I'm not Kevin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because no, I'm the worst person you'll ever met. wtf kind of question is this?



Banned because *meet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have a way to back up that I'm not Kevin.



Banned because do it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because do it.



Banned because my birth certificate says I'm not Kevin.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have a way to back up that I'm not Kevin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I couldn't care less about my typo's. I'm on mobile right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because my birth certificate says I'm not Kevin.



Banned because that doesn't do you much good. You're still Kevin. You'll *~always~* be Kevin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because *I couldn't care less* about my typo's. I'm on mobile right now.



Banned because finally! Everyone else says, "I could care less.", and all I can think is, "well....that means you care...So?". 
I try to explain it to them, but it just flies right over their head.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Banned because

ooh hello again.



Spoiler: ---------



AGAIN...


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that doesn't do you much good. You're still Kevin. You'll *~always~* be Kevin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that reminds me of a video. Remind me to VM it to you later when I get on a computer.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> Banned because
> 
> ooh hello again.
> 
> ...



Banned because small place! We keep bumping into each other.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I couldn't care less about my typo's. I'm on mobile right now.



Banned because that's not a excuse.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that reminds me of a video. Remind me to VM it to you later when I get on a computer.



Banned because alright ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that doesn't do you much good. You're still Kevin. You'll *~always~* be Kevin.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're delusional.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're delusional.



Banned because that's fine. You're still Kevin.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's not a excuse.



Banned for ignoring the fact that I told you I was the worst person ever.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright ^-^



Banned because it'll make you laugh. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for ignoring the fact that I told you I was the worst person ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because it'll make you laugh. ^^



Banned because awesome! ^^ I love to laugh.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

banned because 2 more dayssssss

banned because ninja


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because 2 more dayssssss
> 
> banned because ninja



Banned because two more days until what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's fine. You're still Kevin.



Banned because *sigh*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *sigh*.



Banned because *deep sigh* Okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for ignoring the fact that I told you I was the worst person ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because it'll make you laugh. ^^



Banned because you're a great person.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *sigh*.



banned because do u know

gdi wrong quote i meant the one above u


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because do u know



Banned because you're confusing me son.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *deep sigh* Okay.



Banned because you copied me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because do u know
> 
> gdi wrong quote i meant the one above u



Banned because *I* know ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're confusing me son.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I repeated myself.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because 2 more dayssssss



Banned because yay! Birthday buddies!



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome! ^^ I love to laugh.



Banned because me too.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a great person.



Banned for lying.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *I* know ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because you're done.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yay! Birthday buddies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Banned for hating the truth.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

Banned because it isn't the truth.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it isn't the truth.



Banned because no arguing.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no arguing.



Banned for not knowing me. I _always_ argue. It's in my nature to.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not knowing me. I _always_ argue. It's in my nature to.



Banned because you should talk to 2k then.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're confusing me son.



banned because oops


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're done.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because okay?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you should talk to 2k then.



Banned because unlike you, 2k is a nice and caring person who I enjoy talking to.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because oops



Banned because happy birthday.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay?



Banned because okay.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because unlike you, 2k is a nice and caring person who I enjoy talking to.



Banned because that sentence is full of lies.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because happy birthday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're rude.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because happy birthday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm being honest.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're rude.



Banned because the word okay is rude?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm being honest.



Banned because how am I not a nice caring person?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because the word okay is rude?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because *shrug*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because unlike you, 2k is a nice and caring person who I enjoy talking to.



Banned because thank you ^^ Likewise.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *shrug*



Banned because you are a feminist.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you ^^ Likewise.



Banned because you're welcome and when I stop being lazy, I'll reply to your PM. Thanks.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a feminist.



Banned because wtf?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because the word okay is rude?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because no. That's not why I said that.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome and when I stop being lazy, I'll reply to your PM. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because wtf?



Banned because you hate me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome and when I stop being lazy, I'll reply to your PM. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because wtf?



Banned because he says that about any female that doesn't treat him like gold. Don't worry. At one point, he said that I'm either a feminist, pretending to be a girl, a lesbian, or an ass*hole. "Take your pick.". 
Also banned because okay ^^ No worries.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because he says that about any female that doesn't treat him like gold. Don't worry. At one point, he said that I'm either a feminist, pretending to be a girl, a lesbian, or an ass*hole. "Take your pick.".
> Also banned because okay ^^ No worries.



Banned because I don't need to be treated like gold. I just don't want to be treated like garbage.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

banned because deep


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't need to be treated like gold. I just don't want to be treated like garbage.



Banned because I was nice to you, at first. I've been nice lately. You're still rude to me. So...


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

banned because smileeee


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you hate me.



Banned because I hate most people. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because he says that about any female that doesn't treat him like gold. Don't worry. At one point, he said that I'm either a feminist, pretending to be a girl, a lesbian, or an ass*hole. "Take your pick.".
> Also banned because okay ^^ No worries.



Banned because really? That's surprising...


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because… D:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because D: is right. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was nice to you, at first. I've been nice lately. You're still rude to me. So...



Banned because I've never been rude to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I hate most people. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because except me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 9, 2015)

Banned because why is everyone upset?


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because D: is right.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I have no opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because why is everyone upset?



Banned because no idea.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I've never been rude to you.



Banned you're ****ing joking, right? I just gave a prime example of you being rude.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because why is everyone upset?



Banned because I am upset, initially, because instead of taking the fact that I heard something and got scared seriously, I was basically told that I'm hallucinating and should just "stay inside" at night.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because why is everyone upset?



Banned because I'm not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I have no opinion.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because wrong answer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned you're ****ing joking, right? I just gave a prime example of you being rude.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because okay, but that was because you were impudent.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because there is no right answer.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because we were having a discussion about friends who insult each other and not get offended. You said, "I've never met anybody in real life that insults me, while insulting them. I'm sure it'd be nice though.", then *boom*, that bull**** comes blurting out. Like, wtf, Kev?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because there is no right answer.



Banned because *puts hands in the air*.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we were having a discussion about friends who insult each other and not get offended. You said, "I've never met anybody in real life that insults me, while insulting them. I'm sure it'd be nice though.", then *boom*, that bull**** comes blurting out. Like, wtf, Kev?



Banned because I'm rude to you because you call me something I'm not.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *puts hands in the air*.



Banned because what is it, Kevin?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what is it, Kevin?



Banned because I just bit my lip, Mysty.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *puts hands in the air*.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that's not a justifiable reason.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I just bit my lip, Mysty.



Banned because and why should I care?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's not a justifiable reason.



Banned because no arguing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because and why should I care?



Banned because you called me something I'm not.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no arguing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for unjustifiable reasons for being completely arrogantly uncivil, in a totally civil conversation.


----------



## Myst (May 9, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no arguing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I do it to tease you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for unjustifiable reasons for being completely arrogantly uncivil, in a totally civil conversation.



Banned because your complicated talking causes me to be rude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because your complicated talking causes me to be rude.



Banned because your personality is what causes you to be rude. Quit making excuses and blaming other people.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I do it to tease you.



Banned because you like teasing people?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you like teasing people?



Banned because a bit. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because a bit. ^^



Banned because stop it.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop it.



Banned because it's who I am. If you don't like it, cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's who I am. If you don't like it, cry me a river, build a bridge, and get over it.



Banned because how about you do it for me?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how about you do it for me?



Banned because you're lazy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're lazy.



Banned for reusing that sentence.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for reusing that sentence.



Banned for remembering.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for remembering.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because it's not okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's not okay.



Banned because are you okay?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you okay?



Banned because I'm never okay, Kevin. ^^
I think I'm getting sick.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm never okay, Kevin. ^^
> I think I'm getting sick.



Banned because I'm just going to accept that I'm Kevin, ugh at least for now. >.< That sucks, but at least you got sick after your AP exams right? ^^


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm just going to accept that I'm Kevin, ugh at least for now. >.< That sucks, but at least you got sick after your AP exams right? ^^



Banned because I guess... but my birthday... is in two days. ;w;

Warning. If you want to be my friend, you have to be patient and stubborn.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I guess... but my birthday... is in two days. ;w;
> 
> Warning. If you want to be my friend, you have to be patient and stubborn.



Banned because happy birthday beautiful. ^^ I am your friend dummy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because is "RawrItzChamp" like "your thing"?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because what you talking about son?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because like it's the thing you use. Nobody else uses it?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because you a stalker Courtney?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because no. I was just curious.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because it'd be pretty cool, to think of something nobody would ever think of using. Like one user joined recently, and their username is "one". I can't see how nobody's used that before xD


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because happy birthday beautiful. ^^ I am your friend dummy.



Banned because thank you. 

I know but are you patient and stubborn?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you.
> 
> I know but are you patient and stubborn?



Banned because yes. Are you about to unleash your real self or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it'd be pretty cool, to think of something nobody would ever think of using. Like one user joined recently, and their username is "one". I can't see how nobody's used that before xD



Banned because yes it's my thing. I'm a OG.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yes. Are you about to unleash your real self or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because *slow claps* I think I've only thought of one thing that was mine, but it was stupid xD


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yes. Are you about to unleash your real self or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I might. I'm too tired to keep wearing my mask...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *slow claps* I think I've only thought of one thing that was mine, but it was stupid xD



What the heck does your user name even mean?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I might. I'm too tired to keep wearing my mask...



Banned because good, I can help you solve all your problems.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What the heck does your user name even mean?



Banned because this wasn't the one I was talking about, but this username *technically* doesn't mean anything.


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

banned because lots of numbers and letters ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because 3 numbers, 4 letters


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

Banned because I am getting vertigo right now...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because don't do that.

Did that help?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because this wasn't the one I was talking about, but this username *technically* doesn't mean anything.



Banned because there's no such as technically with me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because there's no such as technically with me.



Banned because I'm feeling lost, feeling tongue-tied.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> What the heck does your user name even mean?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because my problems are bigger than you could ever imagine.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm feeling lost, feeling tongue-tied.



Banned because here comes the confusing Courtney again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because my problems are bigger than you could ever imagine.



Banned because why you trying to diss me all the time?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm feeling lost, feeling tongue-tied.



Banned for having a lot of names in your sig.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because here comes the confusing Courtney again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for wanting to fix my problems. Why?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having a lot of names in your sig.



Banned because there's more I would add, if I could.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because here comes the confusing Courtney again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because isn't Courtney always confusing? I mean, that's what she does, right? Confuse people?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's more I would add, if I could.



Banned because the quote in my sig is telling the truth.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's more I would add, if I could.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because Courtney needs to stop confusing me, she can confuse other people but not me. Also delete Myst in the signature, you'll have room.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because the quote in my sig is telling the truth.



Banned because I _just _noticed that xD 
I don't like Chick-Fil-A. So, I would have never known


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for wanting to fix my problems. Why?



Banned your brain can't comprehend the reason why I'm in your life right now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I _just _noticed that xD
> I don't like Chick-Fil-A. So, I would have never known



Banned because why don't you like Chick fil a?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Courtney needs to stop confusing me, she can confuse other people but not me. Also delete Myst in the signature, you'll have room.



Banned because I don't see how Courtney was confusing you, in the first place, though. 
Also, I will not get rid of Myst in my sig! She's the one who inspired the whole thing, by being the first name that I put in there. I'm not removing anybody.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because why don't you like Chick fil a?



Banned because I like their waffle fries ( I was so astounded by their existence, when I was a little kid and saw them for the first time), but I don't know. Chicken is my favorite food, but I didn't like their chicken. It tasted weird.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned your brain can't comprehend the reason why I'm in your life right now.



Banned because wtf?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because wtf?



Banned because nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't see how Courtney was confusing you, in the first place, though.
> Also, I will not get rid of Myst in my sig! She's the one who inspired the whole thing, by being the first name that I put in there. I'm not removing anybody.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because of course chicken would be your favorite food. You just said Courtney confuses people and now you're saying Courtney is not confusing me. What if someone in your signature starts beef with you?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't see how Courtney was confusing you, in the first place, though.
> Also, I will not get rid of Myst in my sig! She's the one who inspired the whole thing, by being the first name that I put in there. I'm not removing anybody.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because who's the highest poster on the stalking game?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because nothing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for being so curious about me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because who's the highest poster on the stalking game?



Banned because Disband?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because nothing.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because the only person on here, in my sig, that would start "beef" with me, would be you. Also banned because why, "of course chicken would be your favorite food."? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

Banned because the letters are all dancing. Make it stop. Please. Make it stop.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being so curious about me.



Banned because don't flatter yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Disband?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because I like beef. I don't know.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't flatter yourself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm not.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not.



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the letters are all dancing. Make it stop. Please. Make it stop.



Banned because at least it's not pink elephants on parade.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't flatter yourself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's because I'm white, isn't it?! You ***** XD 
Kidding...
I like protein, in general, but chicken is the best.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the letters are all dancing. Make it stop. Please. Make it stop.



Banned because if they keep dancing so beautifully, I will put ball gowns on all of them while playing classical music ominously.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because at least it's not pink elephants on parade.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how rude. Protein is great. It's what makes you have muscles Courtney.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how rude. Protein is great. It's what makes you have muscles Courtney.



Banned because I know, Kevin. I know this. I like protein.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because at least it's not pink elephants on parade.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm so far gone that my vision is blurring and I'm seeing dancing words.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because if they keep dancing so beautifully, I will put ball gowns on all of them while playing classical music ominously.



Banned because but....you should *~always~* do that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm so far gone that my vision is blurring and I'm seeing dancing words.



Banned because when I'm really tired, my eyes automatically cross...word never dance for me, though


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because but....you should *~always~* do that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's scaring me...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's scaring me...



Banned because no need to be frightened. They're just harmless words ^^


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no need to be frightened. They're just harmless words ^^



Banned because they're moving so... strangely. I can't focus.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because they're moving so... strangely. I can't focus.



Banned because shhh. Just go with it. Let the flow of their moves transcend you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know, Kevin. I know this. I like protein.



Banned because are you a body builder Veronica?


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

banned because
I just clicked on "last page"
and saw this


what


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shhh. Just go with it. Let the flow of their moves transcend you.



Banned because I feel so wasted. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> banned because
> I just clicked on "last page"
> and saw this
> 
> ...



Banned because you saw a blank space?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you a body builder Veronica?



Banned because no, Kevin. No, I'm not. Are you a body builder, Kevin?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I feel so wasted. XD



Banned because...are you? o_o I don't judge  jk, jk.


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

banned because yes I suppose i did see a blank space or two


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> banned because yes I suppose i did see a blank space or two



Banned because xD Was it me? Was I the blank space? You callin' me stupid? XD


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you saw a blank space?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm not. I just act it when I'm tired. Dead tired...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not. I just act it when I'm tired. Dead tired...



Banned because that reminds me of a time in 8th grade. Good times. Good times xD


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that reminds me of a time in 8th grade. Good times. Good times xD



Banned because hehe. And before you tell me to sleep, I would, except I'm not at my house right now...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hehe. And before you tell me to sleep, I would, except I'm not at my house right now...



Banned because that was going to be my next response...So...banned for reading my mind! O_O


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that was going to be my next response...So...banned for reading my mind! O_O



Banned because I'm infamous for doing that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because not so infamous that I hear about it. Must be sneakily infamous for that.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because not so infamous that I hear about it. Must be sneakily infamous for that.



Banned because it's a wishyco* thing mainly.
*wishyco is another forum I use


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because I need to get wasted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you saw a blank space?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nope Veronica.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I need to get wasted.



Banned because why?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned for being so curious. Gotcha.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's a wishyco* thing mainly.
> *wishyco is another forum I use



Banned because ah. 
Also banned because I've noticed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I need to get wasted.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because everybody does!


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for being so curious. Gotcha.



Banned because I'm always curious but I'm not a monkey, Kevin. XD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah.
> Also banned because I've noticed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Banned because I want to see what Myst is like when she's wasted.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah.
> Also banned because I've noticed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because you have? When?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I want to see what Myst is like when she's wasted.



Banned because I don't know...I can't figure out what type of drunk she would more than likely be. My friend, she gets silly or angry...My other former "friend" would get silly. I've never gotten drunk. So, I don't know. Another former friend's mother was an angry drunk. There's so many variables. It's almost infinite and scary.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you have? When?



Banned because I noticed that it's a forum you use. You sent me the link to it, once, I believe.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm always curious but I'm not a monkey, Kevin. XD



Banned because ooh ooh ah ah. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know...I can't figure out what type of drunk she would more than likely be. My friend, she gets silly or angry...My other former "friend" would get silly. I've never gotten drunk. So, I don't know. Another former friend's mother was an angry drunk. There's so many variables. It's almost infinite and scary.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I hope she's the silly type. She's already always angry.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ooh ooh ah ah.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I hope she wouldn't be the depressive type...my friend gets like that sometimes, too, when she's drunk. No good.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I hope she wouldn't be the depressive type...my friend gets like that sometimes, too, when she's drunk. No good.



Banned because let's get drunk.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because I'd rather not.


----------



## Lolipup (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'd rather not.


Banned because your new icon is adorable <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because your new icon is adorable <3



Banned because thank you ^^ 
sailoreamon showed it to me ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because lets get high then.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because lets get high then.



Banned because alright. I'm down with that.


----------



## Lolipup (May 10, 2015)

Banned because oh my gosh this is getting scary, I'm going to slowly leave now </3 pff.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because oh my gosh this is getting scary, I'm going to slowly leave now </3 pff.



Banned because awh ;n;  How is it getting scary?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know...I can't figure out what type of drunk she would more than likely be. My friend, she gets silly or angry...My other former "friend" would get silly. I've never gotten drunk. So, I don't know. Another former friend's mother was an angry drunk. There's so many variables. It's almost infinite and scary.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't want to imagine myself drunk...

Banned because cool.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. I'm down with that.



Banned because I don't do drugs.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't do drugs.



Banned because you don't drink either, but you were up for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I don't want to imagine myself drunk...
> 
> Banned because cool.



Banned because I don't want to imagine myself drunk either.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I hope she's the silly type. She's already always angry.



Banned because I'm always angry for a reason.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I hope she wouldn't be the depressive type...my friend gets like that sometimes, too, when she's drunk. No good.



Banned because I don't want to know... I always feel like I'd murder people if I was drunk.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you don't drink either, but you were up for it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because how do you know that?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't want to imagine myself drunk either.



Banned because good idea.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm always angry for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I don't want to know... I always feel like I'd murder people if I was drunk.



Banned because whoa Loli was right. This is getting scary.


----------



## Lolipup (May 10, 2015)

Banned for agreeing with me pff ;w;


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

all ya'll are banned because i want the old ban thread back 
take ur convos somewhere else and let me ban in peace


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm always angry for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I don't want to know... I always feel like I'd murder people if I was drunk.



Banned because well...my grandpa was an angry drunk. Almost killed someone, but he was real cheery, when he wasn't drunk....
So, maybe we're the opposite of our "real" selves? I don't know...


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well...my grandpa was an angry drunk. Almost killed someone, but he was real cheery, when he wasn't drunk....
> So, maybe we're the opposite of our "real" selves? I don't know...



Banned because I thought "drunk" would bring out our dark sides...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how do you know that?



Banned because why would get drunk, instead of smoke weed...Getting drunk is way more harmful. So, my deductive reasoning thinks if you don't smoke, then you don't drink.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I thought "drunk" would bring out our dark sides...



Banned because hmm...I don't know...I just know what I've seen, and most of my very depressed friends were happy drunks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubidoux said:


> all ya'll are banned because i want the old ban thread back
> take ur convos somewhere else and let me ban in peace



Banned because you hardly ever ban in here, anyway.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hmm...I don't know...I just know what I've seen, and most of my very depressed friends were happy drunks.



Banned because that's strange.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubidoux said:


> all ya'll are banned because i want the old ban thread back
> take ur convos somewhere else and let me ban in peace



BANNED BECAUSE BIRTHDAY BUDDY!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for agreeing with me pff ;w;



Banned because I always agree with you. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubidoux said:


> all ya'll are banned because i want the old ban thread back
> take ur convos somewhere else and let me ban in peace



Banned because how was the old ban thread like?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you hardly ever ban in here, anyway.



banned because i would be banning more if this thread isnt so overridden with your convos


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because i would be banning more if this thread isnt so overridden with your convos



Banned because ah. If I remember correctly, which I do, there were at least two days that I wasn't in here at all, and you were nowhere around.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how was the old ban thread like?



look in pages around 1800 or smth and ull see. or look at the posts before you guys started banning with convos rip


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why would get drunk, instead of smoke weed...Getting drunk is way more harmful. So, my deductive reasoning thinks if you don't smoke, then you don't drink.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why would you*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why would you*.



Banned because bro, you've been making mistakes all night, and I haven't pointed out a single one. See, this is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah. If I remember correctly, which I do, there were at least two days that I wasn't in here at all, and you were nowhere around.



Banned because don't start beefs with my homies.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because don't start beefs with my homies.



Banned because I was stating a fact. This thread almost went to the third page of threads.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because i would be banning more if this thread isnt so overridden with your convos



Banned because that's a bit rude...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was stating a fact. This thread almost went to the third page of threads.



Banned because please don't fight. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's a bit rude...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm just stating some facts. That's all. Worry not.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's a bit rude...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're starting the fight. I'm just ending it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're starting the fight. I'm just ending it.



Banned because Myst didn't even do anything.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're starting the fight. I'm just ending it.



Banned because what did I do? ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Myst didn't even do anything.



Banned because yeah...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was stating a fact. This thread almost went to the third page of threads.



Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what do you mean?



Banned because I mean we're getting blamed for that person not posting because we're "having convos", but when we don't post in it, nobody else does either. I had to go to the end of the second page of threads in the basement to find it, again.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what did I do? ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because you told someone they were rude. >.<


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I mean we're getting blamed for that person not posting because we're "having convos", but when we don't post in it, nobody else does either. I had to go to the end of the second page of threads in the basement to find it, again.



Banned for not being subscribed to it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you told someone they were rude. >.<



Banned because when? I don't remember.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not being subscribed to it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I am, but I forget and don't pay attention.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you told someone they were rude. >.<



Banned because she said, "That was kinda rude...", that was all, and it wasn't even directed towards you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because I need to chill XD


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am, but I forget and don't pay attention.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because oh?

Banned because yeah, I did say that!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh?
> 
> Banned because yeah, I did say that!



Banned because yeah. I have no idea what threads I'm subscribed to. It automatically subscribes me to ones I post constantly in or something.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I have no idea what threads I'm subscribed to. It automatically subscribes me to ones I post constantly in or something.



Banned because do you check? :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do you check? :3



Banned because nah. Not really. I know what threads I post in. I just automatically go to the basement, instead of settings.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

banned because sorry i ddnt mean to come off as rude, it was kind of a spur-of-the-moment thing.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because sorry i ddnt mean to come off as rude, it was kind of a spur-of-the-moment thing.



Banned because I love you birthday girl.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah. Not really. I know what threads I post in. I just automatically go to the basement, instead of settings.



Banned because I use the "subscribed" features all the time.



Rubidoux said:


> banned because sorry i ddnt mean to come off as rude, it was kind of a spur-of-the-moment thing.



Banned because no worries, birthday buddy~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for not being subscribed to it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because you have a short attention span. I mean a short memory. I mean a bad memory.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you have a short attention span. I mean a short memory. I mean a bad memory.



Banned because I'm well aware of that.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am, but I forget and don't pay attention.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you need to chill all the time.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I use the "subscribed" features all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because no worries, birthday buddy~



Banned because awesome. I never really think enough to remember. I'm sure with rps and whatnot, it comes in handy for you, though. It's pretty useless for me. The only thread that I was subscribed to that I needed to keep tabs on was a cycling thread, which has been inactive for a while.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubidoux said:


> banned because sorry i ddnt mean to come off as rude, it was kind of a spur-of-the-moment thing.



Banned because sorry, as well. I didn't mean to sound so hostile, but I feel like I did.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you need to chill all the time.



Banned because likewise.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I love you birthday girl.



banned because i love you too Brad

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I use the "subscribed" features all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because no worries, birthday buddy~



//cires into arms//

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome. I never really think enough to remember. I'm sure with rps and whatnot, it comes in handy for you, though. It's pretty useless for me. The only thread that I was subscribed to that I needed to keep tabs on was a cycling thread, which has been inactive for a while.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


banned cuz we all need to sound hostile to sniff out the babies


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm well aware of that.



Banned because you've corrupted your own mind. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome. I never really think enough to remember. I'm sure with rps and whatnot, it comes in handy for you, though. It's pretty useless for me. The only thread that I was subscribed to that I needed to keep tabs on was a cycling thread, which has been inactive for a while.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you did mean to sound hostile.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because i love you too Brad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because those gosh darn double bubble blowin' babies!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because i love you too Brad
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because what does cires into arms mean Ana?


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what does cires into arms mean Ana?



banned cuz cires mean wires but with a c

- - - Post Merge - - -

nah i mispellt it but too lazy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because I spent this whole time trying to figure out why Kevin couldn't understand what "cries into arms" meant...I never even noticed the typo XD


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome. I never really think enough to remember. I'm sure with rps and whatnot, it comes in handy for you, though. It's pretty useless for me. The only thread that I was subscribed to that I needed to keep tabs on was a cycling thread, which has been inactive for a while.



Banned because yeah, it's very helpful. <3



Rubidoux said:


> //cires into arms//



*confused*



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you've corrupted your own mind.



Banned because I'm happy about that. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you've corrupted your own mind.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because if I did mean to sound hostile, I wouldn't have apologized, Kevin...Stop shoving your nose into things that don't concern you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned cuz cires mean wires but with a c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> nah i mispellt it but too lazy



Banned because you always edit your posts like five minutes after. Wires into arms still makes no sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I spent this whole time trying to figure out why Kevin couldn't understand what "cries into arms" meant...I never even noticed the typo XD



Banned because oh I get it now. Do you put your head down and cry or something Veronica?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, it's very helpful. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Banned because late at night you get more cheery. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because if I did mean to sound hostile, I wouldn't have apologized, Kevin...Stop shoving your nose into things that don't concern you.



Banned because I watch out for all the homies Veronica.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because late at night you get more cheery.



Banned because is it a good thing, hm?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I watch out for all the homies Veronica.



Banned because that clears some things up. I see.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that clears some things up. I see.



u
ur banned because this


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because is it a good thing, hm?



Banned because yes, I just need you to act like that all the time.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> u
> ur banned because this



Banned because XD 
Yeah. I was bored, nobody was posting, and this book was making me sleepy. That is the result ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that clears some things up. I see.




Banned because it clears everything up.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yes, I just need you to act like that all the time.



Banned for wanting something impossible. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> u
> ur banned because this




You're banned because it's four in the morning and you're still up. Also how do you take a picture like that? 2k never told me and said it was magic.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it clears everything up.



Banned because yup. I know where we stand, now, at least.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> You're banned because it's four in the morning and you're still up. Also how do you take a picture like that? 2k never told me and said it was magic.



Banned because I know what time it is. Also banned because I never said it was magic. I just never answered you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for wanting something impossible. lmao



Banned because anything is possible if you just believe. A great girl told me this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yup. I know where we stand, now, at least.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because where do we stand? I was saying the time to Ana, not you. You did say it was magic.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You're banned because it's four in the morning and you're still up. Also how do you take a picture like that? 2k never told me and said it was magic.



banned because im sleeping and this is all just a dream

jk bye ya'll


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because anything is possible if you just believe. A great girl told me this.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because no. You said, "Whoa. How do you do that, wizard?", and I said, "Do what, mere moral.", and you and I argued about calling someone a "moral".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rubidoux said:


> banned because im sleeping and this is all just a dream
> 
> jk bye ya'll



Banned because bye ^-^
y'all come back now, ya hear!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because im sleeping and this is all just a dream
> 
> jk bye ya'll



Banned because hey no don't leave without telling meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no. You said, "Whoa. How do you do that, wizard?", and I said, "Do what, mere moral.", and you and I argued about calling someone a "moral".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I guess that was Myst that said magic.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because anything is possible if you just believe. A great girl told me this.



Banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because hey no don't leave without telling meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah, but Myst was talking about how to hide collectibles.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because



Banned because let's hang. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah, but Myst was talking about how to hide collectibles.



Banned because someone's memory is hella good.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because let's hang.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because hang what...?

Banned because agreed.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hang what...?
> 
> Banned because agreed.



Banned because out.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because let's hang.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it has to be.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because out.



Banned because where? How?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it has to be.



Banned because get a hangover.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because where? How?



Banned because to my house. Car.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because get a hangover.



Banned because why would I do that?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because to my house. Car.



Banned because why?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why would I do that?



Banned because your memory is too good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because why?



Banned because we need to have a chat.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because what's going on...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because your memory is too good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why would I want to do something to diminish that?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because what's going on...



Banned because it's okay. Just go with it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because what's going on...



Banned because it's okay, just go with it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because with what though


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why would I want to do something to diminish that?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because you need to forget about the past.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's okay, just go with it.



Banned for repeating me XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you need to forget about the past.



Banned because impossible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because with what though



Banned because nobody knows, but apparently, you should really just go with it xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because with what though



Banned because what's with you and Lilo plus Stitchy?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for repeating me XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because did I do it on purpose? Nobody knows.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because why do you ask?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because I always see you with Lilo and Stitch avatars and signatures.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what's with you and Lilo plus Stitchy?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I think not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I always see you with Lilo and Stitch avatars and signatures.



Also banned for noticing.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because we need to have a chat.



Banned because about what, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I think not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I will never ignore Shaye.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I will never ignore Shaye.



Banned because good. Nobody deserves to be ignored.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because about what, hm?



Banned because you tell me, hm?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I will never ignore Shaye.



Banned for editing.
Also, that's creepy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you tell me, hm?



Banned because what would I tell you?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for editing.
> Also, that's creepy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Banned because I never got the chance to ask this... Will you go on a date with me? Just kidding. The question I never got a chance to ask was how do you do the cross out thing with the words? What's creepy? I'm glad we aren't writing paragraph bans anymore. You would tell me everything. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because good. Nobody deserves to be ignored.



Banned because you do.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I never got the chance to ask this... Will you go on a date with me? Just kidding. The question I never got a chance to ask was how do you do the cross out thing with the words? What's creepy? I'm glad we aren't writing paragraph bans anymore. You would tell me everything.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I guess that's why people ignore me, then.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I never got the chance to ask this... Will you go on a date with me? Just kidding. The question I never got a chance to ask was how do you do the cross out thing with the words? What's creepy? I'm glad we aren't writing paragraph bans anymore. You would tell me everything.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because even if you weren't kidding, I'd say no. 

Oh, the slashed text? Well, I'd have to kill you if I told you. It's a secret~ Your last message was creepy. Oh? Did you want paragraph bans? I can bring it on like donkey kong.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I guess that's why people ignore me, then.



Banned because I'm joking.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I guess that's why people ignore me, then.



Banned because I will never ignore you!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm joking.



Banned because, yeah? Well, the long list of people who ignore me, aren't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I will never ignore you!



Banned because thank you! ^-^ I will also never ignore you!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because even if you weren't kidding, I'd say no.
> 
> Oh, the slashed text? Well, I'd have to kill you if I told you. It's a secret~ Your last message was creepy. Oh? Did you want paragraph bans? I can bring it on like donkey kong.



Banned because being rejected is not good. ^^ What's so secretive about the slashed text? ~ How was my last message creepy? No I'm good thank you though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, yeah? Well, the long list of people who ignore me, aren't.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why do people ignore you?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you! ^-^ I will also never ignore you!



Banned because np! ^^



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because being rejected is not good. ^^ What's so secretive about the slashed text? ~ How was my last message creepy? No I'm good thank you though.



Banned because that's not my problem. lmao It's just secretive, 'kay? It was creepy. It just was, Kevin. And maybe, tomorrow~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because being rejected is not good. ^^ What's so secretive about the slashed text? ~ How was my last message creepy? No I'm good thank you though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because idk. I "deserve it". 
I guess I'm just easy to ignore, and they never wanted to talk to me in the first place.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because idk. I "deserve it".
> I guess I'm just easy to ignore, and they never wanted to talk to me in the first place.



Banned because you're too amazing to ignore. ;w;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because that's not my problem. lmao It's just secretive, 'kay? It was creepy. It just was, Kevin. And maybe, tomorrow~



Banned because that is your problem. You rejected me. It's not secretive at all. Is secretive even a word? You don't even know why it was creepy Shaye. No no more long bans ever. Also are you still going to retire from this thread at 5000 pages?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because idk. I "deserve it".
> I guess I'm just easy to ignore, and they never wanted to talk to me in the first place.



Banned because don't force people to talk to you then.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that is your problem. You rejected me. It's not secretive at all. Is secretive even a word? You don't even know why it was creepy Shaye. No no more long bans ever. Also are you still going to retire from this thread at 5000 pages?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I never initiate conversations. Stop blaming me for other peoples faults.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you're too amazing to ignore. ;w;



Banned because ;u; 
Thank you! Likewise ^^


----------



## Peebers (May 10, 2015)

banned because your avatar is pretty cute tbh


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

Banned because same.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 10, 2015)

Banned for being a meatball head.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned for being peanut butter fish.


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

Banned because boo a ghost boo


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

*Banned because 
*


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 10, 2015)

Banned because 3spooky5me.


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

Banned because *SPOOKS!*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because _*GADZOOKS!*_


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that is your problem. You rejected me. It's not secretive at all. Is secretive even a word? You don't even know why it was creepy Shaye. No no more long bans ever. Also are you still going to retire from this thread at 5000 pages?



Banned for blaming me. Yes, it is secretive. It's so secretive that it doesn't even have its own button on the typing box. And yes, secretive is a word. Learn your English, Kevin. I don't always have to explain myself. You can't stop me from posting long bans. ^^ Most likely, yes, but I already forgot about that... *facepalm* so when we get close to it, I'll need a reminder of some sort.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because _*GADZOOKS!*_



Banned because I slept too late last night...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

Banned because you should be Mystery2015 now.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because you should be Mystery2015 now.



Banned because no thanks.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no thanks.



Banned because I remembered whem yuchuei left TBT.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Banned because what was that about?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I never initiate conversations. Stop blaming me for other peoples faults.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because okay.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

banned because panda cheese


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because panda cheese



Banned because that Pokeball doesn't contain Pokemon. It contains cheese.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because cake ;o


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because cake ;o



Banned for having two cakes delivered by Kaylee, Jenny, and Penny.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because do you like custard pies?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because do you like custard pies?



Banned because not really.

Also in reality, Chick-Fil-A doesn't sell custard pies.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Banned because why did you say that then?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because why did you say that then?



Banned because it was an inside joke between my mom and I.

I told her that while wearing a trollface mask, as it was my first troll joke to her.


----------



## Aradai (May 10, 2015)

banned because......wtf okay


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Banned for cursing acronyms


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned for having the same birthday as me.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2015)

Banned because no cakes allowed.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Banned because cakeist.


----------



## Bellsprout (May 10, 2015)

Banned because, as everyone knows, the cake is a lie. Pies contain the actual truth.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Banned because what about brownies? ^-^


----------



## MayorBambie (May 10, 2015)

banned cus I ate them all, that's what ^-^


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Banned because :O And you didn't share any with mee ;n;


----------



## MayorBambie (May 10, 2015)

banned cus Im sorry >< They were just too tempting! *bakes more brownies and hands some over* Better?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for blaming me. Yes, it is secretive. It's so secretive that it doesn't even have its own button on the typing box. And yes, secretive is a word. Learn your English, Kevin. I don't always have to explain myself. You can't stop me from posting long bans. ^^ Most likely, yes, but I already forgot about that... *facepalm* so when we get close to it, I'll need a reminder of some sort.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because it's the truth. Well I'm your friend so share your secrets with me. I'm not Kevin, Shaye. You don't need to explain yourself when you don't know the reason. Long bans are evil. No, I won't remind you. >.<


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because I don't think I want to be in this little argument but I still want to post...


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Banned because Stitch is adorable! ^-^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 10, 2015)

banned for having bad taste


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

;n; Banned for saying my taste is bad.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for blaming me. Yes, it is secretive. It's so secretive that it doesn't even have its own button on the typing box. And yes, secretive is a word. Learn your English, Kevin. I don't always have to explain myself. You can't stop me from posting long bans. ^^ Most likely, yes, but I already forgot about that... *facepalm* so when we get close to it, I'll need a reminder of some sort.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for breaking the rules, then! You rebel! 
I don't know what I'm talking about...

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> ;n; Banned for saying my taste is bad.



Banned because you don't have bad taste! Stitch *is *adorable.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Banned because thank you! ;u;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned for having the same birthday as me.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Banned because  really?! ^-^ Happy late birthday! =]


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because happy late birthday too. ^^ I see you joined on your birthday.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Banned because thank you! ^-^ I did. I didn't even realize. Birthdays are such a blur, these days >u<


----------



## Miner6262 (May 10, 2015)

They were eating u trader


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned for not making sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because thank you! ^-^ I did. I didn't even realize. Birthdays are such a blur, these days >u<



Banned because what do you mean they're a blur these days?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Miner6262 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because there are 4233 pages


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Banned because you need a reason to ban the person above you.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's the truth. Well I'm your friend so share your secrets with me. I'm not Kevin, Shaye. You don't need to explain yourself when you don't know the reason. Long bans are evil. No, I won't remind you. >.<



Banned because _suure_, it is. Ha, good luck with that. I'll stop calling you Kevin if you stop calling me Shaye. Deal? I know the reason but I don't have to tell you it. Long bans are amazing~ Please remind me. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because _suure_, it is. Ha, good luck with that. I'll stop calling you Kevin if you stop calling me Shaye. Deal? I know the reason but I don't have to tell you it. Long bans are amazing~ Please remind me. lmao



Banned because we can't talk like this because I forget the conversation. I thought you would take your mask off. Okay deal. I only call you that because you call me that first. You don't know the reason just be quiet. Long bans are not amazing. ~ You forgot a period. I won't remind you.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because we can't talk like this because I forget the conversation. I thought you would take your mask off. Okay deal. I only call you that because you call me that first. You don't know the reason just be quiet. Long bans are not amazing. ~ You forgot a period. I won't remind you.



Banned for forgetting. I only let the mask slip when I'm dead tired and I'm wide alert right now. *shakes on it* Don't tell me to be quiet.  Long bans are awesome! I will ask someone else to remind me. heh.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because is this post going to start a new page ;o


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because is this post going to start a new page ;o



Banned because nope.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for not making sense.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because they just feel unimportant ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because they just feel unimportant ^-^



Banned because I like your username. ^^


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nope.



Banned because this post made the next page.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because this post made the next page.



Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for forgetting. I only let the mask slip when I'm dead tired and I'm wide alert right now. *shakes on it* Don't tell me to be quiet.  Long bans are awesome! I will ask someone else to remind me. heh.



Banned because you forgot it as well. Well when your mask slipped you didn't reveal anything to me so. Be quiet.  Long bans are not awesome. No one will remind you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because they just feel unimportant ^-^



Banned because why? o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I like your username. ^^



Banned because quit trying to be nice. Show your real self. Just kidding.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you forgot it as well. Well when your mask slipped you didn't reveal anything to me so. Be quiet.  Long bans are not awesome. No one will remind you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I forgot what? Well, I only reveal things to my friends so... *shrug* No, I will not be quiet. I will ban you with a long ban when my head stops aching. Someone will remind me.

Banned because I agree. My birthday feels so insignificant and it's tomorrow... I feel no different. -w-


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like your username. ^^



Banned because  Thank you! ^_^ 
I like yours, as well ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because page 4234


----------



## Dae Min (May 10, 2015)

Banned because that's a lot of pages


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because  Thank you! ^_^
> I like yours, as well ^^



Banned because no problem! ^^
Thanks~


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because that is true...


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because quit trying to be nice. Show your real self. Just kidding.



Banned because I'm nice to certain people. *shrug*


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because Myst is a ninja


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because Myst is a ninja



Banned because yes, I am?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you forgot it as well. Well when your mask slipped you didn't reveal anything to me so. Be quiet.  Long bans are not awesome. No one will remind you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because hm. I dunno >.< They're not fun and exciting like they used to be maybe?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because hm. I dunno >.< They're not fun and excited like they used to be maybe?



Banned because I agree. I'm not even looking forward to mine anymore... it just stopped being fun because if I want/need anything, I can just get it myself.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 10, 2015)

banned because fruit


----------



## Dae Min (May 10, 2015)

Banned because what kind of fruit? c:


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I agree. I'm not even looking forward to mine anymore... it just stopped being fun because if I want/need anything, I can just get it myself.



Banned because exactly! ^^ 
I have everything I would want, and what I would want people don't want to buy for me. So, it's just pointless.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I forgot what? Well, I only reveal things to my friends so... *shrug* No, I will not be quiet. I will ban you with a long ban when my head stops aching. Someone will remind me.
> 
> Banned because I agree. My birthday feels so insignificant and it's tomorrow... I feel no different. -w-



Banned because see you forgot. What's that supposed to mean? I'm your brother. You will be quiet. This is what happens when you only get six hours of sleep. You need to get 8 or however much you need depending on your age. No one will remind you. Of course you don't feel different you're still acting immature. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm nice to certain people. *shrug*



Banned because why is that? ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because hm. I dunno >.< They're not fun and exciting like they used to be maybe?



Banned because are you a big kid now?


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because exactly! ^^
> I have everything I would want, and what I would want people don't want to buy for me. So, it's just pointless.



Banned because yup!
Plus, I don't like parties, in general. Too stressful and pointless imo. I don't even like my relatives so... I just don't want anything. -.-



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because see you forgot. What's that supposed to mean? I'm your brother. You will be quiet. This is what happens when you only get six hours of sleep. You need to get 8 or however much you need depending on your age. No one will remind you. Of course you don't feel different you're still acting immature. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because *shrug* Haha, I will not be quiet. I didn't get six hours of sleep. I went to bed at 3am and woke up at... uh... I forgot... but it was not 6 hours. I will remember, somehow. I am not acting immature.

Banned because I don't know. Depends on the person.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because see you forgot. What's that supposed to mean? I'm your brother. You will be quiet. This is what happens when you only get six hours of sleep. You need to get 8 or however much you need depending on your age. No one will remind you. Of course you don't feel different you're still acting immature. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yus! ^-^ I've retired my huggies.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yup!
> Plus, I don't like parties, in general. Too stressful and pointless imo. I don't even like my relatives so... I just don't want anything. -.-
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because ooo. I don't like parties >.< Too many people. I think I would only like to maybe go out to eat or go to a movie. ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because ooo. I don't like parties >.< Too many people. I think I would only like to maybe go out to eat or go to a movie. ^-^



Banned because same. I prefer staying home and chilling with anime. It's more relaxed. I just sit down and do nothing at parties. I don't socialize or anything. Just sit in my little corner. >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yup!
> Plus, I don't like parties, in general. Too stressful and pointless imo. I don't even like my relatives so... I just don't want anything. -.-
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because stop shrugging. Stop being stubborn. You will be quiet. Okay whatever but you need to sleep more then 6 hours a day. I love sleep so people who don't sleep are crazy. You always act immature because you don't take your mask off. Also that's not a justifiable reason.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yus! ^-^ I've retired my huggies.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because do you even eat cake on your birthday?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because same. I prefer staying home and chilling with anime. It's more relaxed. I just sit down and do nothing at parties. I don't socialize or anything. Just sit in my little corner. >.<



Banned because ooh, anime. Do you have any recommendations? ^-^ I've been meaning to start watching some, but I don't even know where to start xD 
At school, I would literally sit in the corner >u< People started arguing because they wanted to sit in the corner...I'll never understand.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop shrugging. Stop being stubborn. You will be quiet. Okay whatever but you need to sleep more then 6 hours a day. I love sleep so people who don't sleep are crazy. You always act immature because you don't take your mask off. Also that's not a justifiable reason.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nuuu >_< I don't like cake.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop shrugging. Stop being stubborn. You will be quiet. Okay whatever but you need to sleep more then 6 hours a day. I love sleep so people who don't sleep are crazy. You always act immature because you don't take your mask off. Also that's not a justifiable reason.



Banned because I am stubborn af. Deal with it. I will not be quiet. I know that. Sleep-deprivation makes me go crazy anyways. It's not immature if you don't know _why_ I have a mask. Yes, it is a reason.



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because ooh, anime. Do you have any recommendations? ^-^ I've been meaning to start watching some, but I don't even know where to start xD
> At school, I would literally sit in the corner >u< People started arguing because they wanted to sit in the corner...I'll never understand.



Banned because omg. Yes, I do! I have so many animes to recommend but first, what's your favorite genre?
Oooh, really? That makes no sense. >.<


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I am stubborn af. Deal with it. I will not be quiet. I know that. Sleep-deprivation makes me go crazy anyways. It's not immature if you don't know _why_ I have a mask. Yes, it is a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because oh! Awesome ^-^ hm. I don't know. I think I enjoy a mix of most genres. So, it's hard to pick one ^^
Yes really xD. It makes no sense at all. So, I stopped sitting in the corner ><


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because oh! Awesome ^-^ hm. I don't know. I think I enjoy a mix of most genres. So, it's hard to pick one ^^
> Yes really xD. It makes no sense at all. So, I stopped sitting in the corner ><



Banned because hm... which one would be a good first one? Try out Nagi no Asukara. It was the first one I watched. Here's a link to watch it too! ^^

Yeah... sounds really illogical imo and that sucks that you lost the corner spot.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hm... which one would be a good first one? Try out Nagi no Asukara. It was the first one I watched. Here's a link to watch it too! ^^
> 
> Yeah... sounds really illogical imo and that sucks that you lost the corner spot.



Banned because thank you! ^-^ I will watch it, then. 
It was, but I dealt ^^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because thank you! ^-^ I will watch it, then.
> It was, but I dealt ^^



Banned because np. Let me know what you think!
Maybe you should tell 'em only loners sit in the corner? That might make them move.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because ooh, anime. Do you have any recommendations? ^-^ I've been meaning to start watching some, but I don't even know where to start xD
> At school, I would literally sit in the corner >u< People started arguing because they wanted to sit in the corner...I'll never understand.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Banned because why? D:


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm getting sick... -.-


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I am stubborn af. Deal with it. I will not be quiet. I know that. Sleep-deprivation makes me go crazy anyways. It's not immature if you don't know _why_ I have a mask. Yes, it is a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Banned because I'm stubborn af as well. Deal with it. I am your senpai and I demand you to be quiet. Okay but I remember seeing you use a method that will make you feel awake with only six hours of sleep. That's still not good. How does you being immature have anything do to with your mask? No it's not a reason.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm stubborn af as well. Deal with it. I am your senpai and I demand you to be quiet. Okay but I remember seeing you use a method that will make you feel awake with only six hours of sleep. That's still not good. How does you being immature have anything do to with your mask? No it's not a reason.



Banned because great... stubborn people are hard to deal with.  No, you're not my senpai and I will not be quiet. *shrug* You're a stalker because I don't even remember who I was talking to about that. I don't know. You're the one trying to find a connection between the two. lmao Yes, it is a reason.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because great... stubborn people are hard to deal with.  No, you're not my senpai and I will not be quiet. *shrug* You're a stalker because I don't even remember who I was talking to about that. I don't know. You're the one trying to find a connection between the two. lmao Yes, it is a reason.



Banned because you can change. How far are you willing to take this son? You are my senpai and be quiet. *Slams a ruler on your desk* I'm not a stalker and you were talking to me about that. I guess at heart you are a little immature girl.  No it's not a reason you stubborn brat.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can change. How far are you willing to take this son? You are my senpai and be quiet. *Slams a ruler on your desk* I'm not a stalker and you were talking to me about that. I guess at heart you are a little immature girl.  No it's not a reason you stubborn brat.



Banned because what if I don't want to change, hm? I can take this as far as it needs to go. Wait. I'm _your_ senpai? Okay! Haha, suure. No, I am not immature. Yes, it's a reason.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np. Let me know what you think!
> Maybe you should tell 'em only loners sit in the corner? That might make them move.



Banned because so far I'm liking it ^-^
It's a little late for that, now, silly :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why? D:



Banned because it has a weird texture, I don't like ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because so far I'm liking it ^-^
> It's a little late for that, now, silly :3



Banned because that's great to hear!
Oh, true. Well, if it ever happens again, you have a plan!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what if I don't want to change, hm? I can take this as far as it needs to go. Wait. I'm _your_ senpai? Okay! Haha, suure. No, I am not immature. Yes, it's a reason.



Banned because good luck finding a man with that attitude, hm? I know how far you are willing to go. Oh crap I made a mistake damn it. I'm your senpai. Yes, sure. You are immature and you handle things immaturely. No it's not a reason.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because good luck finding a man with that attitude, hm? I know how far you are willing to go. Oh crap I made a mistake damn it. I'm your senpai. Yes, sure. You are immature and you handle things immaturely. No it's not a reason.



Banned because I don't need a man. And how far is that? *grins* Yes, I guess you did. Haha, you're not my senpai. Okay. Girls mature faster so I doubt I'm immature. It is a reason because I say it is.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's great to hear!
> Oh, true. Well, if it ever happens again, you have a plan!



Banned because yeah! Nobody will ever take my corner spot again! Grrrr  >=D 
^-^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yeah! Nobody will ever take my corner spot again! Grrrr  >=D
> ^-^



Banned because definitely! And if they refuse, you should try to scare them off~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I wonder if anyone noticed my signature edit.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't need a man. And how far is that? *grins* Yes, I guess you did. Haha, you're not my senpai. Okay. Girls mature faster so I doubt I'm immature. It is a reason because I say it is.



Banned because okay you asexual being. Man I'm a really brave person, but even you scare me. >.< It's not I guess you did. It's yeah you did. You didn't guess anything. I'm older then you so you're immature. You're delusional, it's not a reason. Congrats!


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because definitely! And if they refuse, you should try to scare them off~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because I wonder if anyone noticed my signature edit.



Banned because yus! If they refuse I'll tell them I'm going to go get the crowbar! xD

Oh! OuO There's a secret link! ^-^ sneaky, sneaky =P


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay you asexual being. Man I'm a really brave person, but even you scare me. >.< It's not I guess you did. It's yeah you did. You didn't guess anything. I'm older then you so you're immature. You're delusional, it's not a reason. Congrats!



Banned because that's rude. How do I scare you? I'm just a person; nothing more, nothing less. Psh. Alright, Mr. Technical. You're older than me by one year. Congrats. I am not delusional or maybe I'm just a figment of _your_ imagination and you're actually talking to yourself right now. Congrats on what? wtf?



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yus! If they refuse I'll tell them I'm going to go get the crowbar! xD



Banned because yes! That's a perfectly good reason! I can already imagine them cowering in fear.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's rude. How do I scare you? I'm just a person; nothing more, nothing less. Psh. Alright, Mr. Technical. You're older than me by one year. Congrats. I am not delusional or maybe I'm just a figment of _your_ imagination and you're actually talking to yourself right now. Congrats on what? wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because yes! That's a perfectly good reason! I can already imagine them cowering in fear.



Banned because yus. They will bow before my glorious crowbar! >=D


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yus. They will bow before my glorious crowbar! >=D



Banned because that sounds wonderful and glorious and it needs to happen! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yus! If they refuse I'll tell them I'm going to go get the crowbar! xD
> 
> Oh! OuO There's a secret link! ^-^ sneaky, sneaky =P



Banned because yup~ It's a nice little secret surprise. ^^


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds wonderful and glorious and it needs to happen! ^^



Banned because I must track those people down, then xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's rude. How do I scare you? I'm just a person; nothing more, nothing less. Psh. Alright, Mr. Technical. You're older than me by one year. Congrats. I am not delusional or maybe I'm just a figment of _your_ imagination and you're actually talking to yourself right now. Congrats on what? wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because yes! That's a perfectly good reason! I can already imagine them cowering in fear.



Banned because first of all I know I'm not talking to myself because you don't act like me. You said you don't need a man so how is that a rude? You scare me because you don't reveal your true self. You know my age, you creep? Congrats on what? Wtf?


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because I must track those people down, then xD



Banned because good luck!



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because first of all I know I'm not talking to myself because you don't act like me. You said you don't need a man so how is that a rude? You scare me because you don't reveal your true self. You know my age, you creep? Congrats on what? Wtf?



Banned because it's rude how you assume I'm "asexual". You're scared of strangers? Your age is in your profile, duh. Stop copying me.

Why do I even talk to you?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because first of all I know I'm not talking to myself because you don't act like me. You said you don't need a man so how is that a rude? You scare me because you don't reveal your true self. You know my age, you creep? Congrats on what? Wtf?



Banned because but...but...you put your age on your profile for anyone to see >.<


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because but...but...you put your age on your profile for anyone to see >.<



Banned because this.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you! ^-^ I'm gonna need it. I already have a crowbar ^^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because thank you! ^-^ I'm gonna need it. I already have a crowbar ^^



Banned because awesome!  Btw, do you want a link to my anime list?~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because sorry. How about you tone it down a little? You aren't a stranger. You said congrats in your last post and copied me. You hypocrite. You got them feelings son, that's why you talk to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because but...but...you put your age on your profile for anyone to see >.<



Banned because why would she visit my profile?


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because sorry. How about you tone it down a little? You aren't a stranger. You said congrats in your last post and copied me. You hypocrite. You got them feelings son, that's why you talk to me.



Banned because tone what down? Yes, I am a stranger. I don't even know... I'm tired already... ew. No feelings. You just post too much in here.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because tone what down? Yes, I am a stranger. I don't even know... I'm tired already... ew. No feelings. You just post too much in here.



Banned because you're rude so tone it down. No we're best friends. Go to sleep, you need that good 8-10 hours. You stay in this thread too often. It's your fault.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because sorry. How about you tone it down a little? You aren't a stranger. You said congrats in your last post and copied me. You hypocrite. You got them feelings son, that's why you talk to me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because people do that, silly :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

Banned for not fixing the broken tail light on your gas mask.

Dangit, banned for posting faster than me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because people do that, silly :3



Banned because she's invisible so she's trying to hide the fact that she's a stalker.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because awesome!  Btw, do you want a link to my anime list?~



Banned because  You have a whole list? Yes, yes, please! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because she's invisible so she's trying to hide the fact that she's a stalker.



Banned because you're invisible, too, though? >.<


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're rude so tone it down. No we're best friends. Go to sleep, you need that good 8-10 hours. You stay in this thread too often. It's your fault.



Banned because how am I rude? Tell me. *rolls eyes* No, we're not. I'm picky about who I'm friends with. I would but... I don't feel like sleeping yet... I stay in this thread often because it's my thing. *shrug*

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because  You have a whole list? Yes, yes, please! ^_^



Banned because yes! I totally do! Here it is! ^^


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how am I rude? Tell me. *rolls eyes* No, we're not. I'm picky about who I'm friends with. I would but... I don't feel like sleeping yet... I stay in this thread often because it's my thing. *shrug*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you! ^-^ I have it bookmarked. So, I can check them out ^^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because thank you! ^-^ I have it bookmarked. So, I can check them out ^^



Banned because feel free to ask me questions about any of the animes on there. I can try to give you a little summary of it to help you decide if you want to watch it. ^^


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because feel free to ask me questions about any of the animes on there. I can try to give you a little summary of it to help you decide if you want to watch it. ^^



Banned because thank you ^^ If I have questions, you will be the first I will ask! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because thank you ^^ If I have questions, you will be the first I will ask! ^-^



Banned because np! Btw, when did you start watching anime? I started watching last year. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for being forgetful. You started today, right? XD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because  You have a whole list? Yes, yes, please! ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I at least don't stalk people.  I applaud you for your grammar, unlike Myst.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I at least don't stalk people.  I applaud you for your grammar, unlike Myst.



Banned because it sounds as if you want me to unfriend you. 2k was right. You are rude.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how am I rude? Tell me. *rolls eyes* No, we're not. I'm picky about who I'm friends with. I would but... I don't feel like sleeping yet... I stay in this thread often because it's my thing. *shrug*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because you called me rude. It would be foolish to not be my friend. *Crosses arms* If I'm tired I go to sleep. It's not rocket science. This thread is owned by me so I have to stay.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np! Btw, when did you start watching anime? I started watching last year.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banning myself for being forgetful. You started today, right? XD



Banned because hm. I guess when I was a little kid. My friend and I would watch Inuyasha, pokemon, fruits basket, sailor moon and the like ^-^ As I got older, though, I sort of lost interest v_v


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it sounds as if you want me to unfriend you. 2k was right. You are rude.



Banned because I'm just "teasing".


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you called me rude. It would be foolish to not be my friend. *Crosses arms* If I'm tired I go to sleep. It's not rocket science. This thread is owned by me so I have to stay.



Banned because you are rude. *It would be foolish to be my friend. Fixed. I'm tired but I'm too lazy to sleep. Yes, I'm lazy. Deal with it. Ha, where are the tags claiming it's yours? Just wait until 50k posts before you take over. 



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because hm. I guess when I was a little kid. My friend and I would watch Inuyasha, pokemon, fruits basket, sailor moon and the like ^-^ As I got older, though, I sort of lost interest v_v



Banned because oh, I see! That's understandable. I hope you can get back into it more now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm just "teasing".



Banned because I call bull**** on this.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I at least don't stalk people.  I applaud you for your grammar, unlike Myst.



Banned because I added an extra comma >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you are rude. *It would be foolish to be my friend. Fixed. I'm tired but I'm too lazy to sleep. Yes, I'm lazy. Deal with it. Ha, where are the tags claiming it's yours? Just wait until 50k posts before you take over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I hope so too. I really need to re-watch Inuyasha, to find out what happened ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because I hope so too. I really need to re-watch Inuyasha, to find out what happened ^-^



Banned because I know some great ones so you'll be in good hands when you watch! Oooh, I've never heard of that one before. I think I'll look it up~


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know some great ones so you'll be in good hands when you watch! Oooh, I've never heard of that one before. I think I'll look it up~



Banned because yay! ^^ All I remember about Inuyasha was that the main or one of the main characters has a red outfit and cat ears or something >u< It's been so long since I've seen any of it.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yay! ^^ All I remember about Inuyasha was that the main or one of the main characters has a red outfit and cat ears or something >u< It's been so long since I've seen any of it.



Banned because oh, wow, I just looked and it has so many episodes... I get turned off by animes with too many episodes. ;w;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you are rude. *It would be foolish to be my friend. Fixed. I'm tired but I'm too lazy to sleep. Yes, I'm lazy. Deal with it. Ha, where are the tags claiming it's yours? Just wait until 50k posts before you take over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm only rude if you're rude. See that sentence just shows that you're rude. You're too lazy to sleep? Wtf who is too lazy to sleep? Good luck on your laziness when you get married.  Well I wasn't alive when you were on the throne, but now there's a new heir.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because I added an extra comma >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you still have better grammar then a lot of people, so +1. Also I remember when I watched Inuyasha when I was a kid, with his cat ears and long sword and red clothes, always saving that black haired school girl.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm only rude if you're rude. See that sentence just shows that you're rude. You're too lazy to sleep? Wtf who is too lazy to sleep? Good luck on your laziness when you get married.  Well I wasn't alive when you were on the throne, but now there's a new heir.



Banned because I don't know why I'm rude. I just don't like you... I can't explain it. I don't want to sleep. I'm the birthday girl so just leave me be, 'kay? Thanks. I will cherish my laziness. lmao. You're older than me. "I wasn't alive"


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, wow, I just looked and it has so many episodes... I get turned off by animes with too many episodes. ;w;



Banned because it ran for 12 years. It should have a lot of episodes xD 
It's okay. I know how you feel ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know why I'm rude. I just don't like you... I can't explain it. I don't want to sleep. I'm the birthday girl so just leave me be, 'kay? Thanks. I will cherish my laziness. lmao. You're older than me. "I wasn't alive"



Banned because what did I ever do to you? It's not even May 11 for you yet so it's not your birthday. Do you not like sleep? I was just waiting to ambush you on this thread.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because it ran for 12 years. It should have a lot of episodes xD
> It's okay. I know how you feel ^-^



Banned because oooh, I see. That makes sense!
Yeah, my limit is around 30-40. Anything more and I'll most likely avoid it unless it's a really cool idea that I love and must watch.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what did I ever do to you? It's not even May 11 for you yet so it's not your birthday. Do you not like sleep? I was just waiting to ambush you on this thread.



Banned because sometimes, you can just hate people for no reason. It's a real thing. Psh. It's May 11 in my heart. Don't diss me. Look at my user title. What do you think? What do you mean by that last sentence?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm only rude if you're rude. See that sentence just shows that you're rude. You're too lazy to sleep? Wtf who is too lazy to sleep? Good luck on your laziness when you get married.  Well I wasn't alive when you were on the throne, but now there's a new heir.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's than, but okay ^-^ Thanks, but I think Myst's grammar is just as good, too ^^.  
I only remember what he looked like. That's all I remember >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, I see. That makes sense!
> Yeah, my limit is around 30-40. Anything more and I'll most likely avoid it unless it's a really cool idea that I love and must watch.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I don't think it's fair that you hate me. You don't even give me a chance. I'm not dissing you. Shame on you for thinking that. Wow I never met someone who doesn't like to sleep. I meant that I wasn't posting in this thread when you owned it. I was waiting for the perfect time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because it's than, but okay ^-^ Thanks, but I think Myst's grammar is just as good, too ^^.
> I only remember what he looked like. That's all I remember >.<




Banned because I have trouble with than and then. >_<


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, I see. That makes sense!
> Yeah, my limit is around 30-40. Anything more and I'll most likely avoid it unless it's a really cool idea that I love and must watch.



Banned because I understand ^-^ It makes it easier to keep up with and bingewatch, if it's not a super long series ^^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't think it's fair that you hate me. You don't even give me a chance. I'm not dissing you. Shame on you for thinking that. Wow I never met someone who doesn't like to sleep. I meant that I wasn't posting in this thread when you owned it. I was waiting for the perfect time.



Banned because *shrug* I blame a possible bad first impression. I don't like sleep. I just don't. Hm... and when was that perfect time, hm? It sounds like you want me to leave already so you can rule alone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because I understand ^-^ It makes it easier to keep up with and bingewatch, if it's not a super long series ^^



Banned because definitely! I bingewatch all the time and the most I've seen in a single day is like 10 anime episodes. heh


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't think it's fair that you hate me. You don't even give me a chance. I'm not dissing you. Shame on you for thinking that. Wow I never met someone who doesn't like to sleep. I meant that I wasn't posting in this thread when you owned it. I was waiting for the perfect time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that's okay! ^-^ A lot of people have trouble with those. I have trouble with figuring out my left from my right, in a quick amount of time ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *shrug* I blame a possible bad first impression. I don't like sleep. I just don't. Hm... and when was that perfect time, hm? It sounds like you want me to leave already so you can rule alone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I made a really good impression. Okay then. I didn't say I want you to leave already.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because that's okay! ^-^ A lot of people have trouble with those. I have trouble with figuring out my left from my right, in a quick amount of time ^^




Banned because wow really? I didn't know you can get that mixed up.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I made a really good impression. Okay then. I didn't say I want you to leave already.



Banned because what do we even have in common? I'm more likely to get along with people who watch anime or like to write. When was the perfect time? You want me to leave. Admit it.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *shrug* I blame a possible bad first impression. I don't like sleep. I just don't. Hm... and when was that perfect time, hm? It sounds like you want me to leave already so you can rule alone.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I think I bingewatched one series...I think it was Dexter (not anime, I know) ^-^ I got through five seasons in like 3.5 days >u<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do we even have in common? I'm more likely to get along with people who watch anime or like to write. When was the perfect time? You want me to leave. Admit it.



Banned because we both are humans. Nothing. I won't lie to you.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because I think I bingewatched one series...I think it was Dexter (not anime, I know) ^-^ I got through five seasons in like 3.5 days >u<



Banned because oh, cool! I remember Dexter. It's been so long since I watched... ah, my childhood. Oooh, that's a lot.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because I think I bingewatched one series...I think it was Dexter (not anime, I know) ^-^ I got through five seasons in like 3.5 days >u<



Banned because Dexter is a good show. ^^


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I made a really good impression. Okay then. I didn't say I want you to leave already.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yus! ^^ I do it all the time, especially, when I'm tightening a screw or turning an outside faucet on or off. It's a hassle >.<


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because we both are humans. Nothing. I won't lie to you.



Banned because anything else? You're not telling me the perfect time and withholding information = lying.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yus! ^^ I do it all the time, especially, when I'm tightening a screw or turning an outside faucet on or off. It's a hassle >.<



Banned because are you left or right handed? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because anything else? You're not telling me the perfect time and withholding information = lying.



Banned because we both sleep. Perfect time for what? I never said I wanted you to leave. You are trying to frame me.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because we both sleep. Perfect time for what? I never said I wanted you to leave. You are trying to frame me.



Banned because what was the perfect time for you to join, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what was the perfect time for you to join, hm?



Banned because right when you joined. <3 Just kidding.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool! I remember Dexter. It's been so long since I watched... ah, my childhood. Oooh, that's a lot.



Banned because yus! ^-^ I know. I did nothing else but watch Dexter and the other required daily activities, and I stayed up late and woke up early. I was obsessed xD



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Dexter is a good show. ^^




Banned because it is! ^-^ I can't believe Rita died. That just broke me. ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you left or right handed?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm right handed ^-^ What about you?


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because right when you joined. <3 Just kidding.



Banned because I joined TBT before you...

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yus! ^-^ I know. I did nothing else but watch Dexter and the other required daily activities, and I stayed up late and woke up early. I was obsessed xD



Banned because ohmigosh! That sounds kind of scary and fun at the same time!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yus! ^-^ I know. I did nothing else but watch Dexter and the other required daily activities, and I stayed up late and woke up early. I was obsessed xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm anti dextrus. Just kidding I'm right handed.  Also how did Rita die? Sorry people who haven't watched Dexter yet. I forgot. I remember her in a tub of blood.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I joined TBT before you...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because okay?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I joined TBT before you...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it wasn't ^-^ I really enjoyed it, but I never finished it, because of what happened, and I couldn't deal with Dexter's sadness v_v I felt like there were so many things about Dexter that I related to...aside from, you know...killing people xD


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I just realized you were talking about a different Dexter from the one I was imagining.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm anti dextrus. Just kidding I'm right handed.  Also how did Rita die? Sorry people who haven't watched Dexter yet. I forgot. I remember her in a tub of blood.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because THE KILLER! THE KILLER THAT DEXTER LET LIVE, KILLED RITA IN THAT BATHTUB! D=< And their poor little son, sitting there in a pool of his own mothers blood, just like Dexter did when he was little ;n; It was just so terribly sad. I cried.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I just realized you were talking about a different Dexter from the one I was imagining.



Banned because XD Oooh, gosh. I did watch Dexter's Laboratory, when I was kid, but I never bingewatched it xD 
Sorry for the mix up ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay?



Banned because I'm done talking to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because XD Oooh, gosh. I did watch Dexter's Laboratory, when I was kid, but I never bingewatched it xD
> Sorry for the mix up ^-^



Banned because no worries! haha.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because THE KILLER! THE KILLER THAT DEXTER LET LIVE, KILLED RITA IN THAT BATHTUB! D=< And their poor little son, sitting there in a pool of his own mothers blood, just like Dexter did when he was little ;n; It was just so terribly sad. I cried.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because that old guy right? I remember the son part. :c


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I'll just... inch my way out of here...


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that old guy right? I remember the son part. :c



Banned because yes! Arthur freakin' Mitchell, aka The Trinity Killer. Ugh. I can't stand it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because Im having toast and tea, i love toast so much om nom noomnono


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'll just... inch my way out of here...



Banned because, now just....inch your way back in here ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because Im having toast and tea, i love toast so much om nom noomnono



Banned because toast is so good! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because, now just....inch your way back in here ^-^



Banned because I'm so confused.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because Ommggg i love bread so much


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm so confused.



Banned because it's a new dance. ^-^ It's all the rage....somewhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because Ommggg i love bread so much



Banned because I love Hawaiian Sweet rolls the most ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

banned because what are they?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because what are they?



Banned because they are these rolls that are soft and somewhat sweet and so delicious ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because sweet bread? :\ hmmmmm


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because sweet bread? :\ hmmmmm



Banned because somewhat, I believe. I haven't had them in forever, though.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yes! Arthur freakin' Mitchell, aka The Trinity Killer. Ugh. I can't stand it.



Banned because why did he let him live?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why did he let him live?



Banned because he sympathized/looked up to him, until he realized what a monster that man really was, when I was going to try to kill him, it was too late. Rita was gone ;n;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because he sympathized/looked up to him, until he realized what a monster that man really was, when I was going to try to kill him, it was too late. Rita was gone ;n;



Banned because you mean when he?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you mean when he?



Banned because XD Oh, goodness. I can't stop laughing now.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because it's a new dance. ^-^ It's all the rage....somewhere.



Banned because I can't dance.

Also banned because I'm back.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because XD Oh, goodness. I can't stop laughing now.



Banned because I'm funny.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

banned because :')


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Banned because cheddar cheese.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm tempted to go eat right now. XD


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can't dance.
> 
> Also banned because I'm back.



Banned because welcome to your life. There's no turning back. Even while we sleep, we will find you acting on your best behavior. Turn your back on mother nature. Everybody wants to rule the world xD I love that song ^-^, but I was just going to say welcome back ^^



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm funny.



Banned because I was, apparently, going to try to kill the man myself xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm tempted to go eat right now. XD



Banned because you should! It's almost your birthday. You deserve food ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I already am


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because welcome to your life. There's no turning back. Even while we sleep, we will find you acting on your best behavior. Turn your back on mother nature. Everybody wants to rule the world xD I love that song ^-^, but I was just going to say welcome back ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because you should! It's almost your birthday. You deserve food ^-^



Banned because ooh, cool reference! Thanks~

Banned because I normally skip dinner if it gets too late but idk...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because cottage cheese.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because welcome to your life. There's no turning back. Even while we sleep, we will find you acting on your best behavior. Turn your back on mother nature. Everybody wants to rule the world xD I love that song ^-^, but I was just going to say welcome back ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you're a serial killer. o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



LostWasteland said:


> Banned because welcome to your life. There's no turning back. Even while we sleep, we will find you acting on your best behavior. Turn your back on mother nature. Everybody wants to rule the world xD I love that song ^-^, but I was just going to say welcome back ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you're a serial killer. o.o


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ooh, cool reference! Thanks~
> 
> Banned because I normally skip dinner if it gets too late but idk...



Banned because if you're hungry, you should eat ^-^ It's only fair.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because welcome to your life. There's no turning back. Even while we sleep, we will find you acting on your best behavior. Turn your back on mother nature. Everybody wants to rule the world xD I love that song ^-^, but I was just going to say welcome back ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I triple posted.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because if you're hungry, you should eat ^-^ It's only fair.



Banned because I have no appetite. lmao
I might get a snack.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I triple posted.



Banned because no. I accidentally put 'I', instead of 'he', which you know, silly! :3 
You're the one who pointed it out xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I have no appetite. lmao
> I might get a snack.



Banned because snack is good as anything ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm staying up until midnight because I want to see my age change before my eyes.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm staying up until midnight because I want to see my age change before my eyes.



Banned because I hope it's amazing ^-^ You'll transform right before your very eyes =p


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because I hope it's amazing ^-^ You'll transform right before your very eyes =p



Banned because yes, I will. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because no. I accidentally put 'I', instead of 'he', which you know, silly! :3
> You're the one who pointed it out xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I know.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Banned because my snack was yummy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because you can't leave.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can't leave.



Banned because I can and I will.

It's sleepy time.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can and I will.
> 
> It's sleepy time.



Banned because it's *sleeping.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I think...I think I'll stay up until 1 ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because oh no anime causes you to stay up.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Banned because nooo, silly. I'm done with anime for the night ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because nooo, silly. I'm done with anime for the night ^-^



Banned because are you tired?


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Banned because yus. I only got three hours of sleep last night >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned because yus. I only got three hours of sleep last night >.<



Banned because go to sleep!


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I SAID SO. D:


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Banned because nuuu! ;n;


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

Banned because your icon makes me squeal~ <3


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Banned because thank you! ^-^ 
I love your username, by the way and your icon and signature >u<


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

Banned for thanking me, but you are oh so welcome. <3
Eep! thank you so much, sweetie!~ Oh no, your signature is adorable too.. I just noticed-


----------



## Jamborenium (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I want to eat your signature all those sweets look so good >:C​


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned for thanking me, but you are oh so welcome. <3
> Eep! thank you so much, sweetie!~ Oh no, your signature is adorable too.. I just noticed-



Banned for thanking me =P and I'm going to thank you again! ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

banned because thankyouuuuuu


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Banned because I want to eat your signature all those sweets look so good >:C​


Banned because the only one allowed to eat my signature is Prabha~ eeep! <3 ban chu.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because thankyouuuuuu



Banned because no, thank youuuuu! ^-^ for having an adorable Stitch that brightens up my day ^-^


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because thankyouuuuuu





LostWasteland said:


> Banned for thanking me =P and I'm going to thank you again! ^-^



Ah, BOTH BANNED FOR SO MANY THANK YOUS. ;w; I didn't see your posts </3 eep!


----------



## LostWasteland (May 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Ah, BOTH BANNED FOR SO MANY THANK YOUS. ;w; I didn't see your posts </3 eep!



Banned because it's fine ^-^ I think I'm going to head on to sleep ^^
'Night =]


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

banned because nightttt


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

banned because night night~ <3


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

banned because I'm not sleeping :')


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

Banned because in that case, banned for cute plotting stitch ~ <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

banned because cheese crisps


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

banned because no turt zone


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

banned because hot poop


----------



## Black Cat (May 11, 2015)

Banned because that gif is cool


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

banned because turtles gunna turt


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

banned because Hey wanna play CaH later?


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> banned because Hey wanna play CaH later?



banned because yes f*k yes man <3 hit me up =)


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

banned because you will fall at the hands of the card master!!


CARDCAPTOR EVVIE WOOOH HELL YEAH


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I don't care about cardcaptors.


----------



## Zane (May 11, 2015)

Banned because i guess that means you cant expect the unexpected


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because that's true.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I just got home.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I thought you were leaving.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I thought you were leaving.



Banned because leaving what?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because leaving what?



Banned because this thread.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because this thread.



Banned because I thought I'd stay and annoy you.  Besides, that other forum doesn't have that many people. Probably like a dozen or so.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 11, 2015)

Banned because hello.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I thought I'd stay and annoy you.  Besides, that other forum doesn't have that many people. Probably like a dozen or so.



Banned because aw, you need me.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because aw, you need me.



Banned because I don't need you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't need you.



Banned because


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because



Banned for being confusing.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being confusing.



Banned because how?


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how?



Banned because you just are.


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

Banned! because your icon has been the same for quite awhile, and I feel this deserves a ban. D:


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned! because your icon has been the same for quite awhile, and I feel this deserves a ban. D:



Banned because I like Kaneki Ken too much to change it~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you just are.



Banned because rude.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because rude.



Banned because lmao. I find it hilarious how we keep being 'rude' to each other. Must be this game.


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

Banned for having a very high amount of tbt D;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lmao. I find it hilarious how we keep being 'rude' to each other. Must be this game.



Banned because you're the one being rude. I'm a angel.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're the one being rude. I'm a angel.



Banned because **an*.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **an*.



Banned because ****.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ****.



Banned because you're welcome. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome. ^^



Banned because I was like is it a or an? I always put a. >.<


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was like is it a or an? I always put a. >.<



Banned because want me to remind you of the a vs. an rules, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because want me to remind you of the a vs. an rules, hm?



Banned because you never reminded me of those rules.


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

Banned because 'an' is used for nouns that begin with a vowel, and 'a' is used for nouns that begin with consonants


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you never reminded me of those rules.



Banned because I didn't say "again", I was merely asking if you wanted me to say it.



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because 'an' is used for nouns that begin with a vowel, and 'a' is used for nouns that begin with consonants



Banned because exactly.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because 'an' is used for nouns that begin with a vowel, and 'a' is used for nouns that begin with consonants



Banned because thank you, Myst wouldn't help.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I didn't say "again", I was merely asking if you wanted me to say it.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because exactly.




Banned because okay.


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

Banned because you guys are funny

lmao I'm glad I could help xD


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because thank you, Myst wouldn't help.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I wasn't just going to say it. I was asking if you even wanted a reminder...

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you guys are funny
> 
> lmao I'm glad I could help xD



Banned because I guess we are? I'm not even trying to be funny rn.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you guys are funny
> 
> lmao I'm glad I could help xD



Banned because I guess we are? I'm not even trying to be funny right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I wasn't just going to say it. I was asking if you even wanted a reminder...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because okay.


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

Banned because even when you don't try to be funny, you are funny (in the good way) ^u^


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I guess we are? I'm not even trying to be funny right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for copying me...

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because even when you don't try to be funny, you are funny (in the good way) ^u^



Banned because who? Me? Him?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for copying me...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm not copying you...


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

Banned because both of you! I lurk here sometimes and the banter between you and Kevin is entertaining


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not copying you...



Banned because if you're not then we typed the exact same thing earlier. Now, I'm creeped out.


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

Banning Kevin for coincidentally saying a similar thing to Myst


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because both of you! I lurk here sometimes and the banter between you and Kevin is entertaining



Banned because thanks. XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

Banned because no problem!

You guys should be the main characters of a sitcom


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no problem!
> 
> You guys should be the main characters of a sitcom



Banned because oh, god...


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I can imagine it now

A bird and a guy in a black hoodie living together in a quiet but quirky suburban neighborhood


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no problem!
> 
> You guys should be the main characters of a sitcom



Banned because yeah! The laugh track will be played when I say something and a boo track would play during Myst's sayings.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because if you're not then we typed the exact same thing earlier. Now, I'm creeped out.



Banned because I'm behind you. ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 11, 2015)

Banned because there aren't any boo tracks in sitcoms  lol


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I can imagine it now
> 
> A bird and a guy in a black hoodie living together in a quiet but quirky suburban neighborhood



Banned because oh, my... >.<



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because yeah! The laugh track will be played when I say something and a boo track would play during Myst's sayings.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nuh-uh, you have it backwards.

Banned because the wall is behind me. Are you a wall?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because there aren't any boo tracks in sitcoms  lol



Banned because we'll have the first ones. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh, my... >.<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because homie you got it backwards. I'm in your head.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because homie you got it backwards. I'm in your head.



Banned because what am I thinking about then, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what am I thinking about then, hm?



Banned because me.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because me.



Banned because wrong.


----------



## Liseli (May 11, 2015)

Banned because of constant banning.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because wrong.



Banned because ha.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because ha.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because okay.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because stop it.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop it.



Banned because I was waiting for you to stop first. lol


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was waiting for you to stop first. lol



Banned because I was going to keep going to see how stubborn you are.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was going to keep going to see how stubborn you are.



Banned because why didn't you?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why didn't you?



Banned because I have to watch out for you.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because why are you watching out for Myst?


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have to watch out for you.



Banned because why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because why are you watching out for Myst?



Banned because I second this.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because why are you watching out for Myst?



Banned because I don't know.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm still wondering


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because why?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't know.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because okayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because okay.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because that's alright


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't know.



Banned because that's not an answer...

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because I'm still wondering



Banned because same.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because maybe they just don't know, you know?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

banned because idk whats going on


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because maybe they just don't know, you know?



Banned because if they don't know, how do they know? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> banned because idk whats going on



Banned because hey, I remember you!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE I DONT REMEMBER YOU


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I DONT REMEMBER YOU



Banned because I'm always here.


----------



## Lolipup (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I want to play cards against humanity! D:


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 11, 2015)

Banned because meh.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's not an answer...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it was nothing, okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because maybe they just don't know, you know?



Banned because I agree.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it was nothing, okay?



Banned because I'm still suspicious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

Banned for having no mayor in your town.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm still suspicious.



Banned because you're suspicious.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 11, 2015)

banned because suspicious


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned for having no mayor in your town.



Banned because I do.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're suspicious.



Banned because no, you are.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because suspicious



Banned because stitch.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because no, you are.



Banned because no, you are.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no, you are.



Banned because no, you are.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

Banned cuz banned. SUCKA


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, you are.



Banned because stop it.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

banned cuz didnt ban me


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Banned because I can't read your signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can't read your signature.



Banned because Gladys.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

banned because of course you can't.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop it.



Banned because stop what?



Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Gladys.



Banned because Disband was on last night.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because stop what?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because Disband was on last night.



Banned because really?


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because really?



Banned because yes.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

banned for being annoying


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> banned for being annoying



Banned for having a signature that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because Gladys.



Banned because apples.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because stop what?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because Disband was on last night.



Banned because never mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> banned for being annoying



Banned because +1


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

banned cuz apples are delish.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because never mind.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because +1



Banned because I will mind.

Banned because rude.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I will mind.
> 
> Banned because rude.



Banned because you know I'm just joking.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you know I'm just joking.



Banned because no, I don't know that. I don't know you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, I don't know that. I don't know you.



Banned because I'm in your head so you do know me.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm in your head so you do know me.



Banned for lying.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for lying.



Banned for lying.


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for lying.



Banned for copying me...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for copying me...



Banned for not telling the truth...


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for not telling the truth...



Banned because I feel like our conversations always go in circles. Can you just pick a topic already?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel like our conversations always go in circles. Can you just pick a topic already?



Banned because that's how friendships last.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's how friendships last.



Banned because really? I thought they lasted based upon common interests.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? I thought they lasted based upon common interests.



Banned because you should keep this conversation going. Not me.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you should keep this conversation going. Not me.



Banned because no, I'm not going to. You're the one who should.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, I'm not going to. You're the one who should.



Banned because you're not going to have a good relationship if you don't chat.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're not going to have a good relationship if you don't chat.



Banned because smh.


----------



## Lolipup (May 12, 2015)

Banned because I miss my Prabha and I'm having withdrawals D:


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because I miss my Prabha and I'm having withdrawals D:



Banned because I'm sure she'll be back in the morning!~


----------



## Lolipup (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm sure she'll be back in the morning!~


Banned because YOU'RE RIGHT, how dare you be right, this makes me ban you. D:

I know she will but I'm so antsy for it to be morning so I can be like hiii and I love youuu and all of that </3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because smh.



Banned because holds your head.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because YOU'RE RIGHT, how dare you be right, this makes me ban you. D:
> 
> I know she will but I'm so antsy for it to be morning so I can be like hiii and I love youuu and all of that </3



Banned because try sleeping early so morning comes faster?



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because holds your head.



Banned because I don't even know what to say anymore...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned for lack of words.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for lack of words.



Banned because finally, someone else came...


----------



## Lolipup (May 12, 2015)

Banned because apparently I wasn't enough D;
(Jk jk)


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because try sleeping early so morning comes faster?
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I don't even know what to say anymore...



Banned because I guess we can't talk about anything ever again...


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2015)

Banned because keep talking


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Banned because hi.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Banned because apparently I wasn't enough D;
> (Jk jk)


Banned because you are enough! >.<



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I guess we can't talk about anything ever again...



Banned because okay...


----------



## Lolipup (May 12, 2015)

Banned for confusion!


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what this thread has become.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned because nobody does.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nobody does.



Banned because whose fault do you think it is?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you are enough! >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because okay...



Banned because okay.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because really? You have nothing to say?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? You have nothing to say?



Banned because you aren't saying anything.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you aren't saying anything.



Banned because I don't have anything to say. lmao.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't have anything to say. lmao.



Banned because exactly.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because exactly.



Banned because okay... guess it's time to binge on anime then...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because whose fault do you think it is?



Banned because I think we all know whose fault it is xD


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I think we all know whose fault it is xD



Banned because I agree with your thinking. :3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Banned because it's both of your faults.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I agree with your thinking. :3



Banned because I agree with your agreement. So, it's settled.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's both of your faults.



Banned because 2-1. Deal with it.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I agree with your agreement. So, it's settled.



Banned because sweet.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because 2-1. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because sweet.



Banned because how is it 2-1?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because 2-1. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because sweet.



Banned because alright. So, it's *his* fault. 
I was going to joke and say it's someone else's fault, but I don't want them to accidentally take me seriously xD


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how is it 2-1?



Banned because me and 2k vs. you.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. So, it's *his* fault.
> I was going to joke and say it's someone else's fault, but I don't want them to accidentally take me seriously xD



Banned because no worries. Definitely *his* fault.
Haha, I don't think anyone would accidentally do that. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because me and 2k vs. you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because definitely. 
I don't know. Some people are pretty sensitive on here. Better safe than sorry. I'm not gonna drop names XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because guess


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because definitely.
> I don't know. Some people are pretty sensitive on here. Better safe than sorry. I'm not gonna drop names XD



Banned because I'm glad we could agree.
Hm... I see. That is a good point.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm glad we could agree.
> Hm... I see. That is a good point.



Banned because it was great. I've never agreed with anyone before  xD
Yeah. I've had people practically flip their ****, because I was unintentionally bumping old threads.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was great. I've never agreed with anyone before  xD
> Yeah. I've had people practically flip their ****, because I was unintentionally bumping old threads.



Banned because I agree with your more than Champ. ^^
Oh, my... really? I want links. Show me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I agree with your more than Champ. ^^
> Oh, my... really? I want links. Show me.



Banned because I never agree with him xD 
Oh, it was a long time ago, in the ACNL part, before I ever came to the basement xD


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because toast


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I never agree with him xD
> Oh, it was a long time ago, in the ACNL part, before I ever came to the basement xD



Banned because I wonder why! haha.
Oooh, I see, that makes sense. Btw, what made you want to come into the basement, hm?
I find you a lot more _interesting_ than Champ btw.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because toast



Banned because only if there's butter involved.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because butter is gross


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I wonder why! haha.
> Oooh, I see, that makes sense. Btw, what made you want to come into the basement, hm?
> I find you a lot more _interesting_ than Champ btw.



Banned because xD Yeah. 
Uhm...I think I was really bored of the ACNL part, because hardly anybody was posting, and if they did it was asking what villagers they should get, why is Marshall so popular, or something about resetting even though there's a thread for that, which is why I went bumping old threads. I also was curious as to why this was called the basement. 
Also  why thank you, dear sweet Myst friend xD I find you interesting, as well!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> banned because butter is gross



Banned because you're gross  
Eh, I like butter, in moderation.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD Yeah.
> Uhm...I think I was really bored of the ACNL part, because hardly anybody was posting, and if they did it was asking what villagers they should get, why is Marshall so popular, or something about resetting even though there's a thread for that, which is why I went bumping old threads. I also was curious as to why this was called the basement.
> Also  why thank you, dear sweet Myst friend xD I find you interesting, as well!



Banned because lol.
Oh, I see, how old were the threads you were bumping? And yeah, the basement gets to all of us eventually~
Np and thanks! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lol.
> Oh, I see, how old were the threads you were bumping? And yeah, the basement gets to all of us eventually~
> Np and thanks! ^^



Banned because hm. I think most of them were from 2013. Some were from early 2014. I went on the bumping spree around the middle of 2014, which seems like a quite a long time ago, but I guess wasn't *that* long ago. Yes, it does. I post in Brewster's sometimes, but the basement is home xD


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hm. I think most of them were from 2013. Some were from early 2014. I went on the bumping spree around the middle of 2014, which seems like a quite a long time ago, but I guess wasn't *that* long ago. Yes, it does. I post in Brewster's sometimes, but the basement is home xD



Banned because that's not too bad then. Haha, time sure does pass by rather quickly, doesn't it? The basement is the only place I post in anymore. That's how... _persuasive_ these threads can be. Oh, how's Brewster's? I usually see a lot of debates on there so I stay out... >w<

Yes, the basement is home. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's not too bad then. Haha, time sure does pass by rather quickly, doesn't it? The basement is the only place I post in anymore. That's how... _persuasive_ these threads can be. Oh, how's Brewster's? I usually see a lot of debates on there so I stay out... >w<
> 
> Yes, the basement is home. lmao



Banned because nah, but people were freaking out about it. "Why are you bumping old threads?" "Reported" "REPORTED!". Like chill, you guys are breaking the rules, too. So, shut up xD Time does pass by quickly. It's weird. I mostly post here, sometimes I'll go the ACNL or TBT marketplace or Brewster's. I don't go there often, and when I do, I just post something and leave, even if there's a debate happening, which I never manage to see xD


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah, but people were freaking out about it. "Why are you bumping old threads?" "Reported" "REPORTED!". Like chill, you guys are breaking the rules, too. So, shut up xD Time does pass by quickly. It's weird. I mostly post here, sometimes I'll go the ACNL or TBT marketplace or Brewster's. I don't go there often, and when I do, I just post something and leave, even if there's a debate happening, which I never manage to see xD



Banned because woow, that's so immature of them. Heh, they're hypocrites then. Time is evil. That's why. Oooh, I see~ I check in with debates every once in a while to satiate my curiosity. They get intense. ^.^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because woow, that's so immature of them. Heh, they're hypocrites then. Time is evil. That's why. Oooh, I see~ I check in with debates every once in a while to satiate my curiosity. They get intense. ^.^



Banned because yes! I know. It was ridiculous. Like, don't post in them, they'll go away. They were all interesting thread topics, too. So, I don't see why they had such a huge stick up their ass about it xD Yes they are. Time is...and illusion. *insert weird wavy hand movements here* I always miss the debates D:  
I have to wash dishes now. Ugh....don't tell me good luck xD


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! I know. It was ridiculous. Like, don't post in them, they'll go away. They were all interesting thread topics, too. So, I don't see why they had such a huge stick up their ass about it xD Yes they are. Time is...and illusion. *insert weird wavy hand movements here* I always miss the debates D:
> I have to wash dishes now. Ugh....don't tell me good luck xD



Banned because it does sound ridiculous. Interesting topics must be preserved! ;w; Hm... maybe they have other issues and that leads them to be like that? Ooooh, *mind explodes* Heh. Well, you can always read the aftermath? They're never deleted~
Too bad. _Good luck~_ It's my thing. I have to sleep soon anyways so ttyl.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it does sound ridiculous. Interesting topics must be preserved! ;w; Hm... maybe they have other issues and that leads them to be like that? Ooooh, *mind explodes* Heh. Well, you can always read the aftermath? They're never deleted~
> Too bad. _Good luck~_ It's my thing. I have to sleep soon anyways so ttyl.



Banned because it was. Yes! Exactly! Why would people hate interesting topics?! D; Of this, I know not. I need links to these debates. I need to read that mermaid debate! I've had one thread of mine completely deleted before. It ceases to exist.
xD darn! *snaps finger* Alright. I accept this. Mkay! Goodnight ^^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

Banned cuz annoying


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned because likewise ^-^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

banned cuz i love you


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned for eye rolling.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

Banned for being my soulmate


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I agree with your more than Champ. ^^
> Oh, my... really? I want links. Show me.



Banned because *you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned because nobody says pwned anymore.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad they don't xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned because I liked that word xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because it'a funny how it started off as a major typo that kept happening over and over again

p is right next to o on the keyboard. 8U When I realized that, I had an epiphany


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned because greatest typo, imo xD

I finally figured out where "ratchet" came from.


----------



## uriri (May 12, 2015)

Banned for having Ice Cream Swirl and Popsicle :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned for having an adorable signature.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because I agree


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm a ghosty now, too! ^o^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Banned because xD Yes you are. It's adorable


----------



## LostWasteland (May 12, 2015)

Banned because ^o^ 
Thank you! ^-^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2015)

Banned for being a ghost.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 12, 2015)

Banned for being a bowl of beautiful apples ^-^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 12, 2015)

LostWasteland said:


> Banned for being a bowl of beautiful apples ^-^



Banned because those apples are misbehaved. They hate humans.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 12, 2015)

Banned because it's a good thing I'm a ghost then ^_^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because I'm in love with your avatar


----------



## LostWasteland (May 12, 2015)

Banned because ^-^ Thank you! 
I love yours as well! ^^


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Banned because ice cream.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 12, 2015)

Banned because I could go for some ice cream right now.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was. Yes! Exactly! Why would people hate interesting topics?! D; Of this, I know not. I need links to these debates. I need to read that mermaid debate! I've had one thread of mine completely deleted before. It ceases to exist.
> xD darn! *snaps finger* Alright. I accept this. Mkay! Goodnight ^^



Banned because we need to preserve the interesting topics. It'd be annoying to just waste a thread by making another. I can hook you up to some of those threads by private message if you're interested. You should, when you get a chance to. Oooh, really, which one? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because I could go for some ice cream right now.



Banned because I'm eating some right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *you.



Banned because


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because we need to preserve the interesting topics. It'd be annoying to just waste a thread by making another. I can hook you up to some of those threads by private message if you're interested. You should, when you get a chance to. Oooh, really, which one?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because why did you stick your tongue out?


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why did you stick your tongue out?



Banned because I don't know.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know.



Banned because *facepalm*.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *facepalm*.



Banned because exactly.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because exactly.



Banned because what?


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what?



Banned because a facepalm is exactly what was expected.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because a facepalm emoticon would be really nice to have on tbt


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because a facepalm emoticon would be really nice to have on tbt



Banned because what would it look like?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because a facepalm is exactly what was expected.



Banned because how?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because a facepalm emoticon would be really nice to have on tbt



Banned because I agree.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what would it look like?



Banned because maybe like the skype one 







It'd be funny if they somehow made a gyroid do the same thing


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how?



Banned because I did something for no reason, thus prompting a facepalm from you. Sheesh, do I have to explain everything?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because maybe like the skype one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because oooh, that looks great!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I did something for no reason, thus prompting a facepalm from you. Sheesh, do I have to explain everything?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's because you don't make sense.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's because you don't make sense.



Banned because I rarely make sense.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because yeah! It looks like tbt could really use this emote (some threads lately have been really cringe-worthy. arguments everywhere)


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah! It looks like tbt could really use this emote (some threads lately have been really cringe-worthy. arguments everywhere)



Banned because agreed. I want it to happen now. You should rally up a petition for it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed. I want it to happen now. You should rally up a petition for it.



Banned because I have no idea how I'm going to make the petition 8D

Facepalming gyroid for president 2016


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I rarely make sense.



Banned because you are cringe-worthy.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I have no idea how I'm going to make the petition 8D
> 
> Facepalming gyroid for president 2016



Banned because make a thread for it? idk.

Oooh, yes! I can see it now. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are cringe-worthy.



Banned because thank you for your opinion. Have a nice day.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are cringe-worthy.



Banned because Kevin, that's not very nice  lol


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because make a thread for it? idk.
> 
> Oooh, yes! I can see it now. XD
> 
> ...



Banned because you're welcome and I will.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because make a thread for it? idk.
> 
> Oooh, yes! I can see it now. XD



Banned because I'm too shy to make my own threads >3< I'll just do nothing and hope something happens

It is a foolproof method


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Kevin, that's not very nice  lol



Banned because I'm just playing, Clarence.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm too shy to make my own threads >3< I'll just do nothing and hope something happens
> 
> It is a foolproof method



Banned because I will help you out if you make a thread so don't be shy~



- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're welcome and I will.



Banned because I bet it's nighttime for you rn. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm just playing, Clarence.



Banned because I know xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I will help you out if you make a thread so don't be shy~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because it's good that you don't remember my time zone.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I will help you out if you make a thread so don't be shy~



Banned because would a thread about it really work? Where would I put it? ouo


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I know xD




Banned because good.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's good that you don't remember my time zone.



Banned because your timezone is +2 from mine, meaning that it is about 9:14pm for you right now, correct?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because would a thread about it really work? Where would I put it? ouo



Banned because I'm sure it would! I have no idea which board it'd go in... >.<


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your timezone is +2 from mine, meaning that it is about 9:14pm for you right now, correct?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because my plan's working.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because my plan's working.



Banned because what plan?


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because good.



Banned because I just thought of something

Kevin is your real name, but I can call you Ken as a nickname 8D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because your timezone is +2 from mine, meaning that it is about 9:14pm for you right now, correct?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you two have the same timezone.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you two have the same timezone.



Banned because ohh, I got your timezone and his confused...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what plan?



Banned because oh nothing...Nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I just thought of something
> 
> Kevin is your real name, but I can call you Ken as a nickname 8D



Banned because *angry facepalm* .


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm sure it would! I have no idea which board it'd go in... >.<



Banned because I'll hold off the thread for now ;u; My method of doing nothing never failed me before! okay it has but it'll work this time


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because oh nothing...Nothing.



Banned because I'm easily distracted... so... stop it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'll hold off the thread for now ;u; My method of doing nothing never failed me before! okay it has but it'll work this time



Banned because oh, okay. Let me know if you ever change your mind!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'll hold off the thread for now ;u; My method of doing nothing never failed me before! okay it has but it'll work this time



Banned because you'll never get anywhere, if you don't try


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm easily distracted... so... stop it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because la la la, oh look a butterfly!


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *angry facepalm* .



Banned because  Aw don't be mad


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because  Aw don't be mad



Banned because


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you'll never get anywhere, if you don't try



Banned because I will try later ;u;

Right now I'm watching Amnesia on a different tab and I regret everythingg


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because la la la, oh look a butterfly!



Banned because not _that_ easily. 
Doesn't help my case having a bad memory either.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I will try later ;u;
> 
> Right now I'm watching Amnesia on a different tab and I regret everythingg



Banned because okay! ^^ 
What's Amnesia, besides a game and a medical condition? xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because



Banned because you will always be Ken to me 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay! ^^
> What's Amnesia, besides a game and a medical condition? xD



Banned because Amnesia is a spooky scary game that I've been afraid of for a million years

You love horror stuff, so I'm surprised you haven't heard of it ouo


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because not _that_ easily.
> Doesn't help my case having a bad memory either.



Banned because good, you'll forget the compliments that I wrote to you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you will always be Ken to me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you will always be Ken to me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because oh! xD I said besides a game. I thought maybe there was a show or something. Yeah. I've played Amnesia, before xD


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because good, you'll forget the compliments that I wrote to you.



Banned because I don't remember any compliments, only insults.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't remember any compliments, only insults.



Banned because same.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't remember any compliments, only insults.



Banned because .


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh! xD I said besides a game. I thought maybe there was a show or something. Yeah. I've played Amnesia, before xD



Banned because oh yeah! I read your reply wrong; sorry >3<

Did you think it was scary?


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because same.



Banned because oh... well, at least we have something else in common...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because .



Banned for winking.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because oh yeah! I read your reply wrong; sorry >3<
> 
> Did you think it was scary?



Banned because it's fine xD 
yes, it was very scary. I was playing it in the middle of the night. Plus, I'm already slightly paranoid. I screamed a couple of times out of sheer panic xD It was great.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh... well, at least we have something else in common...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for not appreciating my wink.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for not appreciating my wink.



Banned because it was uncalled for at that certain instance.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it was uncalled for at that certain instance.



Banned because how?


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's fine xD
> yes, it was very scary. I was playing it in the middle of the night. Plus, I'm already slightly paranoid. I screamed a couple of times out of sheer panic xD It was great.



Banned because HOW U DO DAT. How did you even finish it omg

I'm so scared I can't even watch it!! lmao even right now I kinda scrolled up so half the video is off-screen. ;u; I am a super chicken


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because how?



Banned because how would it have fit, hm?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how would it have fit, hm?



Banned because I can't think right now.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I can't think right now.



Banned because you're too lazy to explain.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're too lazy to explain.



Banned because excuse you.


----------



## Myst (May 12, 2015)

Banned because I give up... I'm too tired for this nonsense...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because HOW U DO DAT. How did you even finish it omg
> 
> I'm so scared I can't even watch it!! lmao even right now I kinda scrolled up so half the video is off-screen. ;u; I am a super chicken



Banned because I guess playing F.E.A.R. 1 and 2, which were both pretty terrifying at times, kind of prepared me. Plus, I had been watching horror movies for the majority of my life. _Plus_ I love the feeling of being afraid. (as long as there isn't anything to actually be afraid of, of course). 
Oh, man! Speaking of F.E.A.R. 2, there's a video of a guy playing the demo. It's hilarious. I'll see if I can't find it and link you to it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I guess playing F.E.A.R. 1 and 2, which were both pretty terrifying at times, kind of prepared me. Plus, I had been watching horror movies for the majority of my life. _Plus_ I love the feeling of being afraid. (as long as there isn't anything to actually be afraid of, of course).
> Oh, man! Speaking of F.E.A.R. 2, there's a video of a guy playing the demo. It's hilarious. I'll see if I can't find it and link you to it.



Yes, please!! Thank you >u<

I love scaring myself to the point where I get nightmares. This is one of my fatal flaws


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yes, please!! Thank you >u<
> 
> I love scaring myself to the point where I get nightmares. This is one of my fatal flaws



Banned because I found it! He plays F.E.A.R. 1 and the second one's demo. He doesn't show gameplay in the first one. Only in the second, but his reactions in the first are hilarious. 



Spoiler: This is Steve
















Scary things never seem to give me nightmares. Somehow...I always have nightmares, anyway. So, maybe that's why xD

Oh, there's lots of swearing, by the way.


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I found it! He plays F.E.A.R. 1 and the second one's demo. He doesn't show gameplay in the first one. Only in the second, but his reactions in the first are hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because that first thumbnail is ****ing hilarious and the second one made me wanna piss myself. IT'S SO SPOOPY I CAN'T TAKE IT

Thank you for showing me them! I will watch them after a few more Amnesia vids ;7;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that first thumbnail is ****ing hilarious and the second one made me wanna piss myself. IT'S SO SPOOPY I CAN'T TAKE IT
> 
> Thank you for showing me them! I will watch them after a few more Amnesia vids ;7;



Banned because yes! The demo is scary, which made me love it so much that I had to get the game. Though, I had to wait, because I guess it had just come out and was like $60. Like, sorry, I'm not gonna drop that much on a disc. eh...nuh. xD 

Alright! Have fun with Amnesia. Try not to get too scared.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I give up... I'm too tired for this nonsense...



Banned because I was watching this anime on Netflix, and the main character is kind of reminiscent of you, in some aspects, especially at the beginning...


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! The demo is scary, which made me love it so much that I had to get the game. Though, I had to wait, because I guess it had just come out and was like $60. Like, sorry, I'm not gonna drop that much on a disc. eh...nuh. xD
> 
> Alright! Have fun with Amnesia. Try not to get too scared.



Banned because iT"S TOO LATE. I'M SCARED AND NOTHING EVEN HAPPENED YET DHSHDBSD (the player is just wandering around empty halls/rooms with spoopy music)

Wow, you are a much better spender than I am. I can easily drop 100 dollars on something incredibly useless that I will never use again 8D


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because iT"S TOO LATE. I'M SCARED AND NOTHING EVEN HAPPENED YET DHSHDBSD (the player is just wandering around empty halls/rooms with spoopy music)
> 
> Wow, you are a much better spender than I am. I can easily drop 100 dollars on something incredibly useless that I will never use again 8D



Banned because just like I did with Watch Dogs...


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because Watch Dogs is a scary game? 

I'm intrigued. What is it about? OuO


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because my friend is playing that right now


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because that's great c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because ccc:


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because that is a lot of mouths lol


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because ccccccc:


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because that emoticon is an mutated creature that must be destroyed


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 12, 2015)

banned because your avatar and signature I'm in love with (and your blog)


----------



## Dae Min (May 12, 2015)

Banned because you are so sweet and I'm blushing ;u; 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

Banned because some of the tags in this thread are so old...


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

Banned because what happened to your account? ;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because we need to preserve the interesting topics. It'd be annoying to just waste a thread by making another. I can hook you up to some of those threads by private message if you're interested. You should, when you get a chance to. Oooh, really, which one?



Banned because ah. I didn't see this earlier! D: Yes, we do! It would be. The mods say, "post quality" "bumping old threads. just make a new one". Blah. I'm already there looking at the old one, why not just post in it. "It's old. It doesn't matter anymore". That logic, man....that logic. That would awesomesauce. I read some of it, I think. Oh, it was when the what's bothering you thread got closed. So, I made another, and it got closed. So, I made another, and it got closed. So, I made an announcement about it being permanently closed, and I could tell people why (at the time, I don't have the explanation anymore), if they wanted me to. The next morning I wake up, and *poof* it's gone. Doesn't exist anymore. It was weird xD


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because what happened to your account? ;;



Banned because it's fading and once I'm done with the RP I'm currently in, it will be completely gone.


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

Banned because why..? You are a wonderful person and it won't be the same here without you ;n;


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah. I didn't see this earlier! D: Yes, we do! It would be. The mods say, "post quality" "bumping old threads. just make a new one". Blah. I'm already there looking at the old one, why not just post in it. "It's old. It doesn't matter anymore". That logic, man....that logic. That would awesomesauce. I read some of it, I think. Oh, it was when the what's bothering you thread got closed. So, I made another, and it got closed. So, I made another, and it got closed. So, I made an announcement about it being permanently closed, and I could tell people why (at the time, I don't have the explanation anymore), if they wanted me to. The next morning I wake up, and *poof* it's gone. Doesn't exist anymore. It was weird xD



Banned because ohh, I see. Thanks for letting me know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because why..? You are a wonderful person and it won't be the same here without you ;n;



Banned because it's due to personal reasons.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because iT"S TOO LATE. I'M SCARED AND NOTHING EVEN HAPPENED YET DHSHDBSD (the player is just wandering around empty halls/rooms with spoopy music)
> 
> Wow, you are a much better spender than I am. I can easily drop 100 dollars on something incredibly useless that I will never use again 8D



Banned because XD Just calm down. Take a deep breath and hug a stuffed animal or something xD 

I have no choice, but to be a good spender. Even if I did, though, I wouldn't be comfortable paying more that $20 for a video game. New Leaf and Pokemon Y were the only two exceptions. Unfortunately for the 3ds, some games won't get any lower. Like Ocarina of Time has been $40 at "wally world" for a very very long time, and I don't see it going down any.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because ohh, I see. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I hope said personal reasons clear up, and you come back. I've really enjoyed talking with you ^-^ 
But I'll understand if you don't. Whatever will help make you happy is all that matters ^_^


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Just calm down. Take a deep breath and hug a stuffed animal or something xD
> 
> I have no choice, but to be a good spender. Even if I did, though, I wouldn't be comfortable paying more that $20 for a video game. New Leaf and Pokemon Y were the only two exceptions. Unfortunately for the 3ds, some games won't get any lower. Like Ocarina of Time has been $40 at "wally world" for a very very long time, and I don't see it going down any.



Banned because one does not simply calm down in times of extreme spoop >3<

Yeah, game prices have always been really expensive. It's an investment to get them (which is why reviews and stuff are great for determining whether or not you should buy something)

Did you enjoy Pokemon Y?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's due to personal reasons.



Alright, I understand ;;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Banned because this feels like Disband.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because one does not simply calm down in times of extreme spoop >3<
> 
> Yeah, game prices have always been really expensive. It's an investment to get them (which is why reviews and stuff are great for determining whether or not you should buy something)
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah. I know. I haven't bought a video game for myself in years, now. I just...I have certain prices that are the maximum I am willing to spend on things. Everything from chips and milk to video game systems and television XD 

Also banned because yes! I loved it. I love Pokemon, and I wanted a pokemon game, because I didn't have one at all, because my yellow version was broken and black got stolen. I was pokemon-less D: And that just won't do xD


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I hope said personal reasons clear up, and you come back. I've really enjoyed talking with you ^-^
> But I'll understand if you don't. Whatever will help make you happy is all that matters ^_^



Banned because I feel like this is for the best. Too many things have been preventing me from really enjoying my time here so it's best for me to just go. I think I will be happier this way too.


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I know. I haven't bought a video game for myself in years, now. I just...I have certain prices that are the maximum I am willing to spend on things. Everything from chips and milk to video game systems and television XD
> 
> Also banned because yes! I loved it. I love Pokemon, and I wanted a pokemon game, because I didn't have one at all, because my yellow version was broken and black got stolen. I was pokemon-less D: And that just won't do xD



Banned because how dare you manage your money wisely and _not_ spend it on stupid stuff all the time  lol you're making the rest of us look bad

Yes, come and join us pokemon dorks forever! >u< I have Alpha Sapphire, but haven't purchased X/Y yet. Planning to get X because Xerneas is magestic as ****

You should try playing Heartgold/Soulsilver and Firered/Leafgreen on emulators too. They're great games


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel like this is for the best. Too many things have been preventing me from really enjoying my time here so it's best for me to just go. I think I will be happier this way too.



Banned because well, if that's the way you feel, then it's what you should do. I don't want to try to pressure you to stay. Like I said whatever helps contribute to your own happiness is what is best and what matters. 
I, for one, will miss our little ban chats, but I wish you the absolute best, because I know you deserve it! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, if that's the way you feel, then it's what you should do. I don't want to try to pressure you to stay. Like I said whatever helps contribute to your own happiness is what is best and what matters.
> I, for one, will miss our little ban chats, but I wish you the absolute best, because I know you deserve it! ^-^



Banned because thank you for understanding. If you'd like, I can message you my tumblr url if you want to stay in contact after all this?


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel like this is for the best. Too many things have been preventing me from really enjoying my time here so it's best for me to just go. I think I will be happier this way too.



I know you can find peace and happiness within yourself. Things will get better

You will be missed ;u;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because how dare you manage your money wisely and _not_ spend it on stupid stuff all the time  lol you're making the rest of us look bad
> 
> Yes, come and join us pokemon dorks forever! >u< I have Alpha Sapphire, but haven't purchased X/Y yet. Planning to get X because Xerneas is magestic as ****
> 
> You should try playing Heartgold/Soulsilver and Firered/Leafgreen on emulators too. They're great games x3



Banned because hey! Somebody's gotta do it. I'm always surprised by people who don't xD 
like why?...why would you buy that? Why would pay that much for that there, when you can get it for less somewhere else?! D: 
My friend, irl, hears **** like that all the time from me xD 
She tells me, "I need to learn how to shop. Teach me how to shop." xD 

If it helps, I've bought movies that haven't watched yet. They didn't cost very much, though xD 

I love pokemon. I love my Togekiss the most, though. I was thinking about getting Sapphire, but I thought I already had Y. So, I should just play it. My friend has pokebank. So, I could always store my pokemon and start over if I wanted to. There's still a lot I haven't done. I love the wonder trade feature, too. XD I bought Y and somehow was able to trade other pokemon I got in wondertrade for two Xerneas's. 

If I could I would play a lot of ds games on emulators, but I can't find one that doesn't lag like crazy D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because thank you for understanding. If you'd like, I can message you my tumblr url if you want to stay in contact after all this?



Banned because of course! ^-^ 
That would be lovely. 
I'll have to make another tumblr. I lost the password to my other one XD


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of course! ^-^
> That would be lovely.
> I'll have to make another tumblr. I lost the password to my other one XD



Banned because sent. ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hey! Somebody's gotta do it. I'm always surprised by people who don't xD
> like why?...why would you buy that? Why would pay that much for that there, when you can get it for less somewhere else?! D:
> My friend, irl, hears **** like that all the time from me xD
> She tells me, "I need to learn how to shop. Teach me how to shop." xD
> ...



You have to teach me your ways! I once spent over 200 dollars on a stupid phone app game that I _ended up deleting_. I am horrible and need some lessons in saving >n<

You got extremely lucky during wondertrade! That's amazing. My friends are always getting bidoofs and other bottom of the barrel 'first route' pokemanz. And you loving Togekiss is the cutest thing ever because I remember that togepi you drew. You should totally draw it again as a Togekiss! 

Oh and most emulators do lag a whole bunch.. You're going to need a really good computer to run them (or lower the framerate of the games)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> You have to teach me your ways! I once spent over 200 dollars on a stupid phone app game that I _ended up deleting_. I am horrible and need some lessons in saving >n<
> 
> You got extremely lucky during wondertrade! That's amazing. My friends are always getting bidoofs and other bottom of the barrel 'first route' pokemanz. And you loving Togekiss is the cutest thing ever because I remember that togepi you drew. You should totally draw it again as a Togekiss! That would be awesome
> 
> Oh and most emulators do lag a whole bunch.. You're going to need a really good computer to run them (or lower the framerate of the games)



Banned because YOU SPENT OVER $200 ON AN APP?! WHAT?! HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE 
D: 
I can't even....I can't even comprehend that. Omg. How does that even happen? XD Holy ****, Ashley. You do need help with money. 

I was pretty damn lucky during wondertrade. I mostly got pretty **** ones, but I'd just turn around and trade them through again, until something good game along. I got a Porygon in a wondertrade, which I thought was pretty damn awesome  I tried to draw a picture of togekiss using an online reference, but I don't know. It just looks like it. I'm still really proud of that Togepi. Me liking Togekiss is the reason I drew the togepi ^-^ 

It's weird, though, because my computer can run Fallout 3, Left 4 dead, Condemned ( another horror game you should check out. It's pretty freaky at times...mostly jump scares.), but it can't run a freakin ds emulator? wat?


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because YOU SPENT OVER $200 ON AN APP?! WHAT?! HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE
> D:
> I can't even....I can't even comprehend that. Omg. How does that even happen? XD Holy ****, Ashley. You do need help with money.
> 
> ...



Banned because yes, I knowww (And I won't even get into how much I spend on my Sanic collection >n> And games... and miscellaneous cute plushies.... LOL DON'T ASK HOW IT'S POSSIBLE BECAUSE I HAD A MOMENT OF WEAKNESS AND DONT REMEMBER 

Oo, a porygon! Was it a bred one with max IVs/Evs? There are tons of breeders who wondertrade hatched pokemon with great potential. 

You should be proud of that togepi! I was a little sad when you changed your avatar to something else. It was perfect <3 Will you consider drawing a togekiss to keep lil togepi company? 

Yeah, apparently emulators are parasites that use way too much energy from the computer. I have no idea ><


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes, I knowww (And I won't even get into how much I spend on my Sanic collection >n> And games... and miscellaneous cute plushies.... LOL DON'T ASK HOW IT'S POSSIBLE BECAUSE I HAD A MOMENT OF WEAKNESS AND DONT REMEMBER
> 
> Oo, a porygon! Was it a bred one with max IVs/Evs? There are tons of breeders who wondertrade hatched pokemon with great potential.
> 
> ...



Banned because shame on you. Lmao. Omg. Wow....I can't even grasp that. Okay. Sheesh. Okay. You need to work on that xD

I have no idea about all that IV/Ev...whatever stuff...I just...I get the pokemon. I train them, and I use them xD That's it. Though, I think the Porygon is the one I used to get a Xerneas. 

I am! Though, _that_ Togepi is a bunch of copy paper I stapled together, and my Togekiss is in my actual sketchbook. So, they're separate for now xD 

Emulators suck. They used to be really good and ran really smooth. It's like the more they get upgraded the worse they get. I don't know. I don't get it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

Banned because there is so much I want to type, but I have to go to bed. Work is early tomorrow >n<

Have a goodnight, Courtney! I'll talk to you later


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because there is so much I want to type, but I have to go to bed. Work is early tomorrow >n<
> 
> Have a goodnight, Courtney! I'll talk to you later



Banned because alright. I have to take my dog out, anyway xD 
Have a goodnight, too, and have a good day at work!


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

banned because hi i missed u guys


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Banned because you say, as everyone is going to sleep xD


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you say, as everyone is going to sleep xD



banned because gdi i always miss the fun D8

noT COOL


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

Banned because it's bedtime for me too. Night.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because gdi i always miss the fun D8
> 
> noT COOL



Banned because you were missed, if it's any consolation ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's bedtime for me too. Night.



Banned because goodnight! ^^


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you were missed, if it's any consolation ^-^



banned because i feel much better haha XD

also banned cuz im goin to sleep now, hope i can fall asleep easier ugh

good night!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's bedtime for me too. Night.



good night <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Banned because your name is actually Ana.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Banned because there's a bird outside that sounds like a cat.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 13, 2015)

Banned because ^o^ That's so cute! ^-^


----------



## spCrossing (May 13, 2015)

Banned for that adorable avatar and sig.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 13, 2015)

Banned because =O 
Thank you! ^^ I really quite like yours as well! ^_^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Banned because we should totally tag-team the before the mods come thread!


----------



## LostWasteland (May 13, 2015)

Banned because =O 
^-^ Okie! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Banned because well, ****! That went real well XD  
Oh, well. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

Banned because of awesome new avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Banned because thank you!  
It's another one sailoreamon showed to me


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

Banned because are you feeling as hyper as the stick figure dude? 8D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Banned because not even close xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

Banned because aw man

He seems to be having a great time over there xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Banned because yeah. I wish I was xD 
Then again, everyone, including the dogs are asleep right now. So, it'd be useless xD


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

banned cuz nice avatar XD


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

Banned because not sure if I'm done changing my sig... I think it's pretty finalized for now.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Banned because you're the one who made those tags.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're the one who made those tags.



Banned because I have no tags in here.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because not sure if I'm done changing my sig... I think it's pretty finalized for now.



banned because it is your choice, dear <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have no tags in here.



Banned because who changed them?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

Rubidoux said:


> banned because it is your choice, dear <3



Banned because I think I'll leave it for now. I did just add a hidden white part to it as well so I think it's good now.



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because who changed them?



Banned because why are you asking me as if I know? lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think I'll leave it for now. I did just add a hidden white part to it as well so I think it's good now.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because why are you asking me as if I know? lmao



Banned because it's weird that the two tags that said you were the best changed to the worst. No one can hate you that much except yourself.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because it's weird that the two tags that said you were the best changed to the worst. No one can hate you that much except yourself.



Banned because I don't know...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know...



Banned because do you hate yourself?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because do you hate yourself?



Banned because no? Why would I?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I'm confused...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no? Why would I?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because I'm confused...



Banned because your title.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because your title.



Banned because what about my title?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what about my title?



Banned because nothing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because nothing.



Banned for being so evasive and vague.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being so evasive and vague.



Banned because where have you been new Courtney?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because where have you been new Courtney?



Banned because I've been posting in here every day. So...here?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because nothing.



Banned because okay...


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

Banned because no one wants to ban me then...?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Banned because you are free from a ban.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've been posting in here every day. So...here?



Banned because is it just me or have you changed?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are free from a ban.



Banned because I don't want to be free from bans...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are free from a ban.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's probably just you.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't want to be free from bans...



Banned because stay here then. Just kidding I understand.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't want to be free from bans...



Banned for being a banner of bans from banning people in the form of bans.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's probably just you.



Banned because you can insult me if you want. I feel weird without one from you.


----------



## oswaldies (May 13, 2015)

Banned because Hi!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can insult me if you want. I feel weird without one from you.



Banned because I can't think of one. Probably wouldn't say it, if I did.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Banned because Hi!



Banned because hellloooo!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I can't think of one. Probably wouldn't say it, if I did.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because we still friends cuz?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stay here then. Just kidding I understand.



Banned because uh... I can't change my mind, sorry...



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being a banner of bans from banning people in the form of bans.



Banned because bravo. *claps*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because uh... I can't change my mind, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because bravo. *claps*



Banned because you do you boo. It kinda sucks that we recently became friends and you leave but that's life.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because we still friends cuz?



Banned because you wouldn't still be on my friends list if we weren't.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you do you boo. It kinda sucks that we recently became friends and you leave but that's life.



Banned because life is all about timing... that's all I'll say...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you wouldn't still be on my friends list if we weren't.



Banned because you're a good person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because life is all about timing... that's all I'll say...



Banned because I was too late to save you...


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I was too late to save you...



Banned because I needed saving about 5 years ago... but it never came...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I needed saving about 5 years ago... but it never came...



Banned because you should've came up to me five years ago.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you should've came up to me five years ago.



Banned because I didn't even have anything five years ago. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I didn't even have anything five years ago. lmao



Banned because what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what's that supposed to mean?



Banned because I only started using the internet regularly a bit less than two years ago so... *shrug*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a good person..



Banned because thanks? You are too? What even evoked that?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I only started using the internet regularly a bit less than two years ago so... *shrug*



Banned because the Internet is great.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks? You are too? What even evoked that?



Banned because don't ask questions.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because the Internet is great.



Banned because it has its pros and cons...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it has its pros and cons...



Banned because what are they my wise friend?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what are they my wise friend?



Banned because some people are legitimately ass*holes. That's a con.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because the Internet is great.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I was born to ask question.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what are they my wise friend?



Banned because pro) anime and reading books online for free/writing them. con) some people are jerks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because some people are legitimately ass*holes. That's a con.



Banned because I agree.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because some people are legitimately ass*holes. That's a con.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because *questions. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because pro) anime and reading books online for free/writing them. con) some people are jerks.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Banned because there are jerks in real life too, so your point?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because there are jerks in real life too, so your point?



Banned because it's a different level of jerkness...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's a different level of jerkness...



Banned because what do you mean, Mysty?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what do you mean, Mysty?



Banned because it's hard to explain.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's hard to explain.



Banned because you can do it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because *questions. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because no. Just one. One question xD 

Also banned because people online have less of a filter from their ass to their mouth. So, the **** just spews out with no end in sight. They don't know when to stop. Sometimes, they never do stop.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you can do it.



Banned because ^what 2k said.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no. Just one. One question xD
> 
> Also banned because people online have less of a filter from their ass to their mouth. So, the **** just spews out with no end in sight. They don't know when to stop. Sometimes, they never do stop.



Banned because then it's a a question. It seems like your mouth is not connected to your brain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because ^what 2k said.



Banned because lazy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because then it's a a question. It seems like your mouth is not connected to your brain.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I like my original statement better. It has more character.


----------



## Dae Min (May 13, 2015)

Banned because I just want to ban someone even though I'm not sure what's going on


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because then it's a a question. It seems like your mouth is not connected to your brain.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because lazy.



Banned because **a* not "a a". ^^

Banned because damn right, I am.


----------



## DarkFox7 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **a* not "a a". ^^
> 
> Banned because damn right, I am.



Banned because you leave as soon as I come back. TT~TT


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I like my original statement better. It has more character.



Banned because you don't wanna start no ar-gument cause you'll know I'll win it.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because you leave as soon as I come back. TT~TT



Banned because what do you mean? I use invisible mode, if that's what you mean...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because **a* not "a a". ^^
> 
> Banned because damn right, I am.



Banned because I meant to put two a's. ^^


----------



## DarkFox7 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what do you mean? I use invisible mode, if that's what you mean...



Banned because your siggy says it ;-;


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Banned because your siggy says it ;-;



Banned because ohhh, that, yeah... ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I meant to put two a's. ^^



Banned for purposely messing up. ^^

Time to update my book again~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ohhh, that, yeah... ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I wasn't purposely messing up. ^^


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I wasn't purposely messing up. ^^



Banned because you were. You admitted it. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you were. You admitted it. ^^


Banned because no I didn't. ^^


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no I didn't. ^^



Banned because yes, you did. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you don't wanna start no ar-gument cause you'll know I'll win it.



Banned because there are about three mistakes in that sentence, but whatever helps you sleep at night, KevvyKev.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there are about three mistakes in that sentence, but whatever helps you sleep at night, KevvyKev.



Banned because that's just great. You still can't call me by my name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yes, you did. ^^



Banned because no I didn't. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that's just great. You still can't call me by my name.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because *you can't call *yourself by your name. Come on. Can't I just please call you Kevin? I'm so used to it, now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I just want to ban someone even though I'm not sure what's going on



Banned for banning without cause.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no I didn't. ^^



Banned because I'm going to go work on my book now...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *you can't call *yourself by your name. Come on. Can't I just please call you Kevin? I'm so used to it, now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because whatever floats your boat Jessica.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to go work on my book now...



Banned for editing your post. Okay famous author.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for editing your post. Okay famous author.



Banned because I didn't edit? Psh... I'm not famous... I'm a nobody in that respect...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because whatever floats your boat Jessica.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thanks, Kev!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I didn't edit? Psh... I'm not famous... I'm a nobody in that respect...



Banned because you did edit. Don't put yourself down Mysty.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you did edit. Don't put yourself down Mysty.



Banned because oh, uh... I forgot I did... I'm not putting myself down. I'm stating the facts. There is a difference.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks, Kev!



Banned because you're welcome Brianna.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh, uh... I forgot I did... I'm not putting myself down. I'm stating the facts. There is a difference.



Banned because you have a great memory. Why is it that you feel insignificant darling?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you have a great memory. Why is it that you feel insignificant darling?



Banned because thank you.  I'm just so distracted... I don't feel insignificant. I'm being logical!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you.  I'm just so distracted... I don't feel insignificant. I'm being logical!



Banned because you're welcome.  Distracted by what? Me? Just kidding.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're welcome.  Distracted by what? Me? Just kidding.



Banned because I'm distracted by my sleepiness and my crash from ice cream...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're welcome Brianna.



Banned because besides, every time I think of Ken, all I can picture is that black and purple chicken in ACNL.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because besides, every time I think of Ken, all I can picture is that black and purple chicken in ACNL.



Banned because Ken = Kaneki Ken for me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm distracted by my sleepiness and my crash from ice cream...



Banned because you addicted to ice cream homie. Don't scream for ice cream because you gonna get tired from yelling son.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because besides, every time I think of Ken, all I can picture is that black and purple chicken in ACNL.



Banned because isn't Champ a animal in new leaf as well?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Ken = Kaneki Ken for me.



Banned because I haven't watched enough to make the association between the two xD


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you addicted to ice cream homie. Don't scream for ice cream because you gonna get tired from yelling son.



Banned because psh, no, I'm not... you cray cray.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I haven't watched enough to make the association between the two xD



Banned because watch more!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because psh, no, I'm not... you cray cray.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because watch more!



Banned because I've been distracted D: 
I'll try to!


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've been distracted D:
> I'll try to!



Banned because good luck! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck! ^^



Banned because thanks! ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Banned because both of you get distracted because of me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because psh, no, I'm not... you cray cray.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because watch more!


Banned because is that why I hear you talk about ice cream more then you talk about me?


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! ^-^



Banned because np. Let me know as soon as you finish catching up! ^^



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is that why I hear you talk about ice cream more then you talk about me?



Banned for being jealous of my appreciation for ice cream. And banned because **than*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you addicted to ice cream homie. Don't scream for ice cream because you gonna get tired from yelling son.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it is. He's a monkey that got left behind.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np. Let me know as soon as you finish catching up! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for being jealous of my appreciation for ice cream. And banned because **than*.



Banned because **** I first put then than I typed than.  Also you want to freeze your brain so I'm not jealous,


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np. Let me know as soon as you finish catching up! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for being jealous of my appreciation for ice cream. And banned because **than*.



Banned because alright! I will ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is. He's a monkey that got left behind.



Banned because I feel the real Courtnwy coming back.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because **** I first put then than I typed than.  Also you want to freeze your brain so I'm not jealous,



Banned for messing up again. "Than" is for comparison while "then" is for time passing. Get it right already. It doesn't freeze my brain so... it makes me happy, which is something you are unable to do for anyone.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I feel the real Courtnwy coming back.



Banned because I don't know who Courtnwy is, or what you mean by the "real" me.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright! I will ^^



Banned because yay! I'm so hyped to hear all about what you think~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for messing up again. "Than" is for comparison while "then" is for time passing. Get it right already. It doesn't freeze my brain so... it makes me happy, which is something you are unable to do for anyone.



Banned because hahaha you think you're so funny. xD I'll get it right the day you stop being depressed. Well if diabetes makes you happy you need a reality check hun.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know who Courtnwy is, or what you mean by the "real" me.



I don't know who Courtney is either.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because hahaha you think you're so funny. xD I'll get it right the day you stop being depressed. Well if diabetes makes you happy you need a reality check hun.



Banned because that's just plain rude and I'm not going to talk to you anymore because of that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay! I'm so hyped to hear all about what you think~



Banned because okay! ^-^ Calm down 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because hahaha you think you're so funny. xD I'll get it right the day you stop being depressed. Well if diabetes makes you happy you need a reality check hun.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because nobody does. So.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay! ^-^ Calm down



Banned because anime makes me hyper.

Also banned because I refuse to talk to Kevin so I'll just spend all my bans on you~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because anime makes me hyper.
> 
> Also banned because I refuse to talk to Kevin so I'll just spend all my bans on you~



Banned because I did finish the first/only season of an anime on Netflix. It was cute. I liked it. I love horror, but sometimes I need something cute to watch. 

Also banned because oh...okay! ^^


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I did finish the first/only season of an anime on Netflix. It was cute. I liked it. I love horror, but sometimes I need something cute to watch.
> 
> Also banned because oh...okay! ^^



Banned because oooh, which anime? 
I know some cute ones if you ever need a recommendation~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay! ^-^ Calm down
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, which anime?
> I know some cute ones if you ever need a recommendation~



Banned because it's called Kotoura-san ^^ 
That would be awesome ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because alright then ^^


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's called Kotoura-san ^^
> That would be awesome ^^



Banned because I've never heard of it. I'll have to look it up.
Nagi no Asukara is the sweetest thing ever! Oh, and ohmigosh, please watch Princess Jellyfish. They're both short and only a season long, with PJ only being 11 episodes while the other is around 26.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's called Kotoura-san ^^
> That would be awesome ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because okay.


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because lazy ban.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've never heard of it. I'll have to look it up.
> Nagi no Asukara is the sweetest thing ever! Oh, and ohmigosh, please watch Princess Jellyfish. They're both short and only a season long, with PJ only being 11 episodes while the other is around 26.



Banned because yeah. It looked like a pretty chill one. So, I watched it, and it was adorable. I started it and finished it, yesterday xD It has 12 episodes, I believe. I'll have to look into that one! ^^  Actually, if I remember correctly, Princess Jellyfish is already on my list (I accidentally typed life, at first xD).

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because two okays in a row. Luck be a lady tonight.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. It looked like a pretty chill one. So, I watched it, and it was adorable. I started it and finished it, yesterday xD It has 12 episodes, I believe. I'll have to look into that one! ^^  Actually, if I remember correctly, Princess Jellyfish is already on my list (I accidentally typed life, at first xD).



Banned because that sounds good! I might watch it too now~ 
And yes, please, look into Nagi no Asukara and Princess Jellyfish. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds good! I might watch it too now~
> And yes, please, look into Nagi no Asukara and Princess Jellyfish. <3



Banned because it is. Though, there were a couple of parts that threw me off and disturbed me a little. Otherwise, it was a very cute anime. 
And I will check into them. ^-^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 13, 2015)

ILOVEVHS said:


> Banned because lazy ban.



Banned because no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. It looked like a pretty chill one. So, I watched it, and it was adorable. I started it and finished it, yesterday xD It has 12 episodes, I believe. I'll have to look into that one! ^^  Actually, if I remember correctly, Princess Jellyfish is already on my list (I accidentally typed life, at first xD).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're good luck for me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 13, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I beg to differ.


----------



## Myst (May 13, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is. Though, there were a couple of parts that threw me off and disturbed me a little. Otherwise, it was a very cute anime.
> And I will check into them. ^-^



Banned because oooh, sounds fun!
Yay! ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I beg to differ.



Banned because go ahead.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, sounds fun!
> Yay! ^^



Banned because yeah. I'd give you a summary, but I can't think of how to do so without ruining it...hmmm...
You'll just have to wait and see, whenever you decide to watch it, I guess xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because go ahead.



Banned because okay. I disagree.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I'd give you a summary, but I can't think of how to do so without ruining it...hmmm...
> You'll just have to wait and see, whenever you decide to watch it, I guess xD



Banned because no need to tell me anything! I have a rule of thumb when watching new animes: give them three episodes before deciding on giving up or not. Sometimes, they might have a slow start and I could be missing out on a great series if I judge it too quickly.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I'd give you a summary, but I can't think of how to do so without ruining it...hmmm...
> You'll just have to wait and see, whenever you decide to watch it, I guess xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Banned because wait, what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no need to tell me anything! I have a rule of thumb when watching new animes: give them three episodes before deciding on giving up or not. Sometimes, they might have a slow start and I could be missing out on a great series if I judge it too quickly.



Banned because ah! That's a good rule. A lot of times I'll put off time consuming things, because I don't have the drive to focus on them, quite yet. Like Fallout 3. I ****ing love that game, and I've been wanting to play it again, but it takes at least 50 hours to complete it, and that's just mainly focusing on the main quest. So, I've been putting it off, 'til I know I have the time to invest xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because wait, what?



Banned for not paying attention.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah! That's a good rule. A lot of times I'll put off time consuming things, because I don't have the drive to focus on them, quite yet. Like Fallout 3. I ****ing love that game, and I've been wanting to play it again, but it takes at least 50 hours to complete it, and that's just mainly focusing on the main quest. So, I've been putting it off, 'til I know I have the time to invest xD



Banned because yup! My friend told me about that rule so I stole it from them and now, I use it too. ^^

Oooh, I can so relate with that. I'm doing the same thing, except with Animal Crossing. I'm just so behind on my town that I've frozen the date and haven't played it in a month or two... it's been so long but I just don't have the time or the right amount of energy/motivation to actually play it, even though I really, really want to. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yup! My friend told me about that rule so I stole it from them and now, I use it too. ^^
> 
> Oooh, I can so relate with that. I'm doing the same thing, except with Animal Crossing. I'm just so behind on my town that I've frozen the date and haven't played it in a month or two... it's been so long but I just don't have the time or the right amount of energy/motivation to actually play it, even though I really, really want to. ;w;



Banned because awesome! ^^

Yeah. I've been doing the same thing with it. I keep making a town, abandoning it, restarting, rinse, repeat xD 
Curse these time consuming amazing things.


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no.



Banned because (M. Bison voice) YES! YES!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

ILOVEVHS said:


> Banned because (M. Bison voice) YES! YES!



Banned because noooooooooooooooooooooooo!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah! That's a good rule. A lot of times I'll put off time consuming things, because I don't have the drive to focus on them, quite yet. Like Fallout 3. I ****ing love that game, and I've been wanting to play it again, but it takes at least 50 hours to complete it, and that's just mainly focusing on the main quest. So, I've been putting it off, 'til I know I have the time to invest xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because Fallout is a great game.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome! ^^
> 
> Yeah. I've been doing the same thing with it. I keep making a town, abandoning it, restarting, rinse, repeat xD
> Curse these time consuming amazing things.



Banned because yup! ^^

Oh, my... that does sound like an endless cycle. It's just that ACNL is so wonderful but it's so time-consuming...
Curse 'em good. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because noooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it is. I've beaten it once, before, but I wanted to beat it again and do more sidequests.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yup! ^^
> 
> Oh, my... that does sound like an endless cycle. It's just that ACNL is so wonderful but it's so time-consuming...
> Curse 'em good. XD



Banned because it is wonderful. I love playing because it makes life feel better, but time...ugh...time.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is. I've beaten it once, before, but I wanted to beat it again and do more sidequests.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you have a good pc?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you have a good pc?



Banned because I have it on my laptop. Took forever to get it working, but I've got it, whenever I want to play it ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is wonderful. I love playing because it makes life feel better, but time...ugh...time.



Banned because agreed! But yeah... I feel bad because it's a daily thing that needs a lot of care and attention. Excuse the bad joke but "It ain't no one-night stand."


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because noooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because do not want.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed! But yeah... I feel bad because it's a daily thing that needs a lot of care and attention. Excuse the bad joke but "It ain't no one-night stand."



Banned because XD Exactly!


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Exactly!



Banned because heh.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have it on my laptop. Took forever to get it working, but I've got it, whenever I want to play it ^-^



Banned because you need to do all the side quests.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ILOVEVHS said:


> Banned because do not want.



Banned because I cannot comprehend this sentence.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

Banned because I'm so sleepy...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you need to do all the side quests.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I know. I know. Just....time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm so sleepy...



banned because it's so early.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know. I know. Just....time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy.



Banned because grab my glasses I'm out the door. I'm gonna hit the city.


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I cannot comprehend this sentence.



Banned because you need to look up the Star Wars Revenge of the Sith Chinese bootleg.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because it's so early.



Banned because I know. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know. ;w;



Banned because it's okay. Sleep is good for you...sometimes


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because grab my glasses I'm out the door. I'm gonna hit the city.



Banned because you know the song.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ILOVEVHS said:


> Banned because you need to look up the Star Wars Revenge of the Sith Chinese bootleg.



Banned because why would you watch a chinese bootleg?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you know the song.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because of course I know the song!


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's okay. Sleep is good for you...sometimes



Banned because I'm tired all the time but I can't sleep all the time...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of course I know the song!



Banned because what do you mean of course?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm tired all the time but I can't sleep all the time...



Banned because yeah. That makes sense...

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what do you mean of course?



Banned because it's a mainstream pop song. Of course, I know it. Also banned because tonight's the night!


----------



## ILOVEVHS (May 14, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why would you watch a chinese bootleg?



Banned because the subtitles were translated so badly that they are completely hilarious.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. That makes sense...



Banned because :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because :/


Banned because I'm sorry D:


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm sorry D:



Banned because please don't feel sorry... *sigh* it's all I hear from people...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. That makes sense...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because is that a TV show reference?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ILOVEVHS said:


> Banned because the subtitles were translated so badly that they are completely hilarious.



Banned because oh I see.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

Banned because I change my signature too much.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because please don't feel sorry... *sigh* it's all I hear from people...


Banned because I feel sorry for the situation you're in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is that a TV show reference?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because no. It's a song reference.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I feel sorry for the situation you're in.



Banned because I've come to accept it... I kind of feel like I deserve it, at times...

anyways, good night...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've come to accept it... I kind of feel like I deserve it, at times...
> 
> anyways, good night...


Something you take in a way they weren't meant. *Banned. 

Aksi, goodnight.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2015)

Banned for "Aksi". What the hell? XD 
Also banned for banning yourself. 
Also banning the person below for repeating the same thing, if you choose to do so.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 14, 2015)

Banned because I didn't aksi


----------



## Miner6262 (May 14, 2015)

Banned because you are


----------



## Dae Min (May 14, 2015)

Banned because you got Pietro


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

Banned because signature change again...


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because signature change again...



Banned for ignoring me.


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because no one's ignoring you ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for ignoring me.



Banned for banning yourself for ignoring you.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for banning yourself for ignoring you.



Banned because I just summoned you...


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because yay! Courtney is here


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no one's ignoring you ^^



Banned because I feel so bored today... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I just summoned you...



Banned because you summoned me? O_O


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel so bored today... ;w;



Banned because me too!! Everyone's abducted by aliens again


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! Courtney is here



Banned because I just took a break from watching White Chicks, with irl Ashley (my irl friend, if you recall) xD


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you summoned me? O_O



Banned because yeah... somehow...

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because me too!! Everyone's abducted by aliens again



Banned because aww... ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I just took a break from watching White Chicks, with irl Ashley (my irl friend, if you recall) xD



Banned because what's White Chicks? 

Oh and tell Ashley that Ashley says hi


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah... somehow...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for summoning me! D:< 
Jk, ahof course! ^^


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm so bored that I'm too lazy to do the things I normally do for fun. ;w; (writing, reading or watching anime)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because what's White Chicks?
> 
> Oh and tell Ashley that Ashley says hi



Banned because the movie? YOU'VE NEVER SEEN THE MOVIE, EITHER?!? Oh my gawd! XD
Alright! I'll tell her xD


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for summoning me! D:<
> Jk, ahof course! ^^



Banned because I'm creeped out by how coincidental this all is.


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm creeped out by how coincidental this all is.



Banned because yeah! We were literally talking about Courtney a few seconds before she posted xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm creeped out by how coincidental this all is.



Banned because I'm just confused xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the movie? YOU'VE NEVER SEEN THE MOVIE, EITHER?!? Oh my gawd! XD
> Alright! I'll tell her xD



LOL I've actually never even heard of it ;7;

What is it about?


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah! We were literally talking about Courtney a few seconds before she posted xD



Banned because totally~

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm just confused xD



Banned because confusion. I tend to confuse people a lot.


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because confusing people can be fun


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because confusing people can be fun



Banned because totally!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> LOL I've actually never even heard of it ;7;
> 
> What is it about?



Banned because OH MY GAWD! 
There's so much to explain...I will link you to a summary xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because totally~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I've solved my confusion! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because confusing people can be fun



Banned because Ashley said, "Hey, boo."


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've solved my confusion!



Banned because congrats! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because why is there 10 guests on this right now...?


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banning Courtney because I am awaiting this summary! lmao! 

And banning Myst because those 10 guests are the audience to our strange sitcom


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning Courtney because I am awaiting this summary! lmao!
> 
> And banning Myst because those 10 guests are the audience to our strange sitcom



Banned because since when is this a sitcom?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because congrats! ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because why is there 10 guests on this right now...?



Banned because there's always a lot of guests when people are posting in here xD I don't get it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banning Courtney because I am awaiting this summary! lmao!
> 
> And banning Myst because those 10 guests are the audience to our strange sitcom



Banned because Here it is


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because since when is this a sitcom?



Banned because I keep picturing it as a sitcom because there are main characters (like you, Courtney, and sometimes me and Kevin) and secondary/side characters that pop in once in a while

And there are funny things happening, and drama


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's always a lot of guests when people are posting in here xD I don't get it.



Banned because creepy... ;w;



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I keep picturing it as a sitcom because there are main characters (like you, Courtney, and sometimes me and Kevin) and secondary/side characters that pop in once in a while
> 
> And there are funny things happening, and drama



Banned because that's a cute idea.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because creepy... ;w;
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because that's a cute idea.



Banned because yeah. I've always noticed the creepy amount of guests lurking amongst us. xD It's weird.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I've always noticed the creepy amount of guests lurking amongst us. xD It's weird.



Banned because they're decreasing now that we're talking about them. Keep going!


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because thanks! ^^ Kinda wishing there were laughtracks irl

Banning Courtney because oHH THAT MOVIE

I've heard about it for sure! And I've seen tons of gifs about it

Why does it only have a 5.4/10 rating though. These reviewers just can't have any fun


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because they're decreasing now that we're talking about them. Keep going!



Banned because XD There's only two right this moment. There were eight a few moments ago xD Wow.


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banning all the guests for lurking and not making an account to join us


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thanks! ^^ Kinda wishing there were laughtracks irl
> 
> Banning Courtney because oHH THAT MOVIE
> 
> ...



Banned because yes! Okay. Great. I couldn't believe that you being on the internet had never heard of it or seen anything about it xD It was all over the place not that long ago.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD There's only two right this moment. There were eight a few moments ago xD Wow.



Banned because zero! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thanks! ^^ Kinda wishing there were laughtracks irl



Banned because oh, wow, that sounds cool~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because this thread helps me keep my sanity by killing off my boredom and my loneliness... ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this thread helps me keep my sanity by killing off my boredom and my loneliness... ;w;



Banning you just to give you some virtual hugs <3


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning you just to give you some virtual hugs <3



Banned because thank you... I kind of just want to sleep and never wake up. ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! Okay. Great. I couldn't believe that you being on the internet had never heard of it or seen anything about it xD It was all over the place not that long ago.



I live under a rock, so don't be surprised if this happens again with a different movie xD

It's still all over the place! It's like Supernatural gifs. I can't escape them


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because zero!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because YAY!  
Also banned because same.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because YAY!
> Also banned because same.



Banned because :3
Something else we got in common~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I live under a rock, so don't be surprised if this happens again with a different movie xD
> 
> It's still all over the place! It's like Supernatural gifs. I can't escape them



Banned because this is about the only site I get on, now, besides YouTube. So I wouldn't know xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because :3
> Something else we got in common~



Banned for having too much in common xD


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you can put links inside of emotes apparently.


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you... I kind of just want to sleep and never wake up. ;w;



Banned because you have friends that will happily sleep beside you! And when you wake up, they will have hot chocolate c;


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you have friends that will happily sleep beside you! And when you wake up, they will have hot chocolate c;



Banned because that sounds cute, except I have no friends irl. OTL


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because this is about the only site I get on, now, besides YouTube. So I wouldn't know xD



Banned because LE GASP

No other websites? omg 

Oh and can you link those F.E.A.R. vids again because I lost them ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds cute, except I have no friends irl. OTL



Banned because your internet friends will have a virtual version with you instead! ^u^


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your internet friends will have a virtual version with you instead! ^u^



Banned because that sounds cute~


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that sounds cute~



Banned because yes! ^u^ *gives you some hot chocolate, and sets up the sleeping bags*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because LE GASP
> 
> No other websites? omg
> 
> ...


I get on facebook and Gaia sometimes, but yeah. This is it xD 
Also banned because yeah, but later I'm on mobile right now.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes! ^u^ *gives you some hot chocolate, and sets up the sleeping bags*



Banned because oooh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can put links inside of emotes apparently.


Banned for making me expect a link inside that emote xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I keep picturing it as a sitcom because there are main characters (like you, Courtney, and sometimes me and Kevin) and secondary/side characters that pop in once in a while
> 
> And there are funny things happening, and drama



Banned because I'm a main character.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for making me expect a link inside that emote xD



Banned because I was talking about signatures. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banning Kevin for entering the sitcom


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

Banning myself because I can't decide if I want ice cream, dinner, or both...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm a main character.


 banned because no you aren't, boi.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banning myself because I can't decide if I want ice cream, dinner, or both...


banned because both!


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because both!



Banned because okay! I'll have dinner first then ice cream. It's still early...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay! I'll have dinner first then ice cream. It's still early...


Banned because yay!  also banned because you always have ice cream available.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning Kevin for entering the sitcom



Banned because that's the best part of the sitcom.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay!  also banned because you always have ice cream available.



Banned because ice cream's always great... that is until I crash from all the sugar...


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I want some ice cream too!


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

Banned because my eyes are sore... -w-


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you should get some sleep ouo

And I still want some ice creamm


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I must depart from thee, sweet valkyrie xD 
Eh, I dunno, but I must go lol.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you should get some sleep ouo
> 
> And I still want some ice creamm



Banned because I'm waiting for dinner~

Get some!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I must depart from thee, sweet valkyrie xD
> Eh, I dunno, but I must go lol.



Banned because goodnight?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I'll be here, intermittently ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll be here, intermittently ^-^



Banned because okay!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay!


banned for bei g omah with this! Also banned for being okay with this, which what I meant to say xD


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned for bei g omah with this! Also banned for being okay with this, which what I meant to say xD



Banned because lmao. Niice.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lmao. Niice.


Banned because xD indeed.


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because bye for now, Courtney


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because no you aren't, boi.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> banned because both!



Banned for not capitalizing the first word of a sentence.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because bye for now, Courtney


Banned because bye! ASHLEERYYY! ^-^ for now.


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned for calling me ASHLERRYYY 

I'm dying rn

Bye! >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for calling me ASHLERRYYY
> 
> I'm dying rn
> 
> Bye! >u<



Banned because XD you have now been dubbed Knight ASHLEERYYY!


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because yay! It's better than what my aunt calls me...

Like her english is really bad so she says 'ASSLEY' 

...Ugh why

If I'm ASHLEERYYY, can I call you CUURTNEERYY


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! It's better than what my aunt calls me...
> 
> Like her english is really bad so she says 'ASSLEY'
> 
> ...


Banned because yes. You. Can!! XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I now knight thee

CURTNEERRYY


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I now knight thee
> 
> CURTNEERRYY


Banned because YYYYAAAAYYYY


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because our new names are way better than our old, boring names x3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because our new names are way better than our old, boring names x3


Banned because totally!!


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because our new names are way better than our old, boring names x3



Banned because I'm back from eating.

Too late for ice cream so I'll pass for tonight.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

banned because what did you eat?


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm back from eating.
> 
> Too late for ice cream so I'll pass for tonight.



Welcome back!

Awww no ice cream? ;3; I'll eat your share then


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

banned because the chip is just ate was really salty >.<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Banned because D: I WANT ICE CREAM!


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because what did you eat?



Banned because pasta!



mysonicplush said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Awww no ice cream? ;3; I'll eat your share then



Banned because thanks! <3

I'll have to sleep soon and that'd make me hyper... Okay! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because good night... I'm crashing...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because pasta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned becausee goodnight, Myst! Sweet dreams! ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 15, 2015)

Banned because goodnight, Myst! Sleep well ^u^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

Banned because good morning


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because good morning



Banned for reminding me to catch up on Tokyo Ghoul. #goodmorningkaneki


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm fixing to bathe my dog


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm fixing to bathe my dog



Banned because I like my horror story. It's fun.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 15, 2015)

Banned for inhaling dongs.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Banned for inhaling dongs.



Banned because uh... what?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being in MLG. Ninja'd.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I like my horror story. It's fun.



Banned because horror is always fun! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for being in MLG. Ninja'd.



Banned for being ninja'd, man...that's weak.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because horror is always fun!



Banned because want to see?~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because want to see?~



Banned because yes! I am so down for some horror today.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! I am so down for some horror today.



Banned because here. The gore hasn't started yet though. Only background set-up and some fun bickering!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because horror is always fun!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're weak.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 15, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because here. The gore hasn't started yet though. Only background set-up and some fun bickering!



Banned because alright! I'll start reading it, now ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're weak.



Banned because I know.


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright! I'll start reading it, now ^-^



Banned because I hope you enjoy! Hopefully, I'll get chapter three up by tomorrow.


----------



## Locket (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I can't write without sounding like a six year old


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> Banned because I can't write without sounding like a six year old



Banned because I'm sure you'll get there someday! You just have to practice and keep writing. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright! I'll start reading it, now ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because wrong answer.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 15, 2015)

banned because right


----------



## Myst (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I can't get over how awesome my characters are... I just love them to pieces already and I only wrote two chapters. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I hope you enjoy! Hopefully, I'll get chapter three up by tomorrow.



Banned because I like it. There's a few little things though. You put gross instead of grass (7th paragraph, 2nd chapter), and locked instead of looked (12th paragraph, 2nd chapter) xD. Also, in the 17th paragraph, where he mentions his rival. That bit, "That was strange. What did he mean by that?" looks a bit awkward, as if he was thinking that to himself, rather than Ebony thinking that. Last thing, I swear, they keep addressing each other as "the other" rather than ever personally addressing each other, seemingly. That seems a bit awkward to me...but that's just me. I do, however, really like it, and I'm looking forward to continuing it and seeing what crazy **** goes down! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because wrong answer.



Banned because you can't judge whether my answer is wrong or not.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I like it. There's a few little things though. You put gross instead of grass (7th paragraph, 2nd chapter), and locked instead of looked (12th paragraph, 2nd chapter) xD. Also, in the 17th paragraph, where he mentions his rival. That bit, "That was strange. What did he mean by that?" looks a bit awkward, as if he was thinking that to himself, rather than Ebony thinking that. Last thing, I swear, they keep addressing each other as "the other" rather than ever personally addressing each other, seemingly. That seems a bit awkward to me...but that's just me. I do, however, really like it, and I'm looking forward to continuing it and seeing what crazy **** goes down!



Banned because thank you!  I fixed all of those things. I'll look into "the other" thing right now. I'm glad you're liking it. ^w^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you!  I fixed all of those things. I'll look into "the other" thing right now. I'm glad you're liking it. ^w^



Banned because np! ^_^ 
I am. I was really into the chapters, I felt like I just sped through them. I have some sort of prejudice against prologues XD 
I don't know why. Like, I get their purpose...I just hate their existence xD 
Your prologue is great. I'm just a weird person ^^


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because np! ^_^
> I am. I was really into the chapters, I felt like I just sped through them. I have some sort of prejudice against prologues XD
> I don't know why. Like, I get their purpose...I just hate their existence xD
> Your prologue is great. I'm just a weird person ^^



Banned because yay!~
Hehe, that's good. Oooh, really? I like prologues. They're nice intros to help get into a story~
Niice. XD
Thanks! <3

I love how much bickering this story has. I feel like these two will argue about every single little thing. Oh, and I have a feeling that Ebony will mess up on the first murder. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because hooray for peer editing and constructive criticism


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay!~
> Hehe, that's good. Oooh, really? I like prologues. They're nice intros to help get into a story~
> Niice. XD
> Thanks! <3
> ...



Banned because I dunno, man. I just hate them xD I usually skip them in books, but I realize I kind of _need_ to read them, in order to get what's going on, but I always prefer to be able to just jump right into the story. Omg, I have this one book, and the prologue is like 30 pages long, small print, too. It was ridiculous. I still have the book, too. I never got passed the first chapter xD 
Yeah, I like the bickering. It just makes them seem more lively and fun to read about. That would be funny, if she did. As long as she doesn't get caught, of course. If she does, then Cade is just going to have bust her out! xD Oh, man, it's amazing to think how many different ways you could go with that story xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because hooray for peer editing and constructive criticism



Banned because oh, yeah! Here 



Spoiler: This is Steve
















the videos, again ^^ I forgot to link you to them again, last night, after you asked.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because hooray for peer editing and constructive criticism



Banned because yay!



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I dunno, man. I just hate them xD I usually skip them in books, but I realize I kind of _need_ to read them, in order to get what's going on, but I always prefer to be able to just jump right into the story. Omg, I have this one book, and the prologue is like 30 pages long, small print, too. It was ridiculous. I still have the book, too. I never got passed the first chapter xD
> Yeah, I like the bickering. It just makes them seem more lively and fun to read about. That would be funny, if she did. As long as she doesn't get caught, of course. If she does, then Cade is just going to have bust her out! xD Oh, man, it's amazing to think how many different ways you could go with that story xD



Banned because oh, hm... I see. So you want to get to the action/good bits right away? Makes sense. 

omfg. 30 pages. That's ridiculous... I always feel weird if my prologues are too long so I make sure they're not~ >w<

Bickering is amazing! Hehe, yup, so many different directions! It's so exciting!


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because how much have you written so far? (I just popped in so I'm not updated ;u; )


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because how much have you written so far? (I just popped in so I'm not updated ;u; )



Banned because a prologue and two chapters. ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because yay! That's awesome >u<

Oh and if your story was published into a book, what would the blurb on the back say?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because yes! I wanna get going with the story! Plus, usually, I need a fast paced story, or I can't focus long enough to read it. I had one book called 'The Madman's Tale' by John Katzenbach. I loved it, but it took me forever to get started reading it, because it had such a slow start, but man, it really picked up later on, and it was pretty ****ing amazing...to me, at least. Plus, people like to go back and forth between two different perspectives, i.e. Misery by Stephen King, and it confused the hell out of me. I never finished it xD I plan on it, though. 

Yes, I know! Thirty freakin' pages. Yeah. That's why I don't mind your prologues much, because they are short ^^ 

I know! My story The Chase...not actually a story, yet, but I was thinking about making it one, and I got overwhelmed at all of the different directions it could go XD 
Writing is amazing, now that I think about it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! I wanna get going with the story! Plus, usually, I need a fast paced story, or I can't focus long enough to read it. I had one book called 'The Madman's Tale' by John Katzenbach. I loved it, but it took me forever to get started reading it, because it had such a slow start, but man, it really picked up later on, and it was pretty ****ing amazing...to me, at least. Plus, people like to go back and forth between two different perspectives, i.e. Misery by Stephen King, and it confused the hell out of me. I never finished it xD I plan on it, though.
> 
> Yes, I know! Thirty freakin' pages. Yeah. That's why I don't mind your prologues much, because they are short ^^
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm on the same boat!

The story has to have a fast pace or I will lost interest

*attention span of a squirrel*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm on the same boat!
> 
> The story has to have a fast pace or I will lost interest
> 
> *attention span of a squirrel*



Banned for being on my boat!


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I hope the boat is big enough for the both of us 8D

By the way, you have been reading a lot of great books. I've just been following an old series from my childhood that really lost its luster over the years


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I hope the boat is big enough for the both of us 8D
> 
> By the way, you have been reading a lot of great books. I've just been following an old series from my childhood that really lost its luster over the years



BBanned because this boat here ain't big enuf fer the two of us! >: D 

Also banned because I haven't really been reading much of anything, lately xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BBanned because this boat here ain't big enuf fer the two of us! >: D
> 
> Also banned because I haven't really been reading much of anything, lately xD



Banned because I read that in a really husky southern voice and laughed. You spelled everything perfectly and nailed the accent omg

It's better to read nothing than get your hopes crushed by really bad writing from what used to be your favorite series

btw I'm talking about this one







Just look at the facial expression of that cat. I'm dying


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I read that in a really husky southern voice and laughed. You spelled everything perfectly and nailed the accent omg
> 
> It's better to read nothing than get your hopes crushed by really bad writing from what used to be your favorite series
> 
> ...



Banned because good!  That's what I was going for ^^

Also banned because I had a friend who was OBSESSED with that series...I never could get into it...I was more into stuff like Misery, and 'The Madman's Tale...and Goosebumps, of course. xD I delved right into the adult horror, as a child.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because GOOSEBUMPS

I ALWAYS WANTED TO READ GOOSEBUMPS BUT THE COVERS WERE TOO SCARY

Which goosebump book was your favorite??

Oh and here's another one of their covers






I feel like my personal space is being invaded


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because GOOSEBUMPS
> 
> I ALWAYS WANTED TO READ GOOSEBUMPS BUT THE COVERS WERE TOO SCARY
> 
> ...



Banned because hmm...I don't think I had a favourite. I do, however, remember the very first Goosebumps movie I saw. I don't remember a lot of the Goosebumps books I read xD 

Yeah...ugh..that series. My friend, at the time wanted so badly for me to get into the series, she would read the books to me D:


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I remember the movies too! The Mask really stood out to me. R.L. Stine was famous for making twist endings that no one saw coming. (Like how the girl finally takes the mask off.. She was told that the next person to wear it would have it permanently stuck to their face. And later she sees her little brother taking it out of the trash and putting it on ;A; The story just ends after that. Ugh dhsbfdf)

Aww, your friend was such a diehard fan! Do you remember why the books didn't interest you? 

I can go on and on about how flawed the series is in general lmao


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I just ate~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I remember the movies too! The Mask really stood out to me. R.L. Stine was famous for making twist endings that no one saw coming. (Like how the girl finally takes the mask off.. She was told that the next person to wear it would have it permanently stuck to their face. And later she sees her little brother taking it out of the trash and putting it on ;A; The story just ends after that. Ugh dhsbfdf)
> 
> Aww, your friend was such a diehard fan! Do you remember why the books didn't interest you?
> 
> I can go on and on about how flawed the series is in general lmao



Banned because the Night of the Living Dummy ones really freaked my ****, man xD 
The first one I saw was Welcome to Dead House ^^ I still have three Goosebumps VHS tapes. I found them at a Thrift store, semi-squealed and grabbed them. They were only 50 cents a piece 

Yeah, she was. I just...I was such a huge horror fan, at the time, that they just could not possibly interest me. If nobody was dying, and there wasn't some big mystery going on, I couldn't get into it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I just ate~



Banned because now you're late...
I want to eat...but it's late ;n;


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! I wanna get going with the story! Plus, usually, I need a fast paced story, or I can't focus long enough to read it. I had one book called 'The Madman's Tale' by John Katzenbach. I loved it, but it took me forever to get started reading it, because it had such a slow start, but man, it really picked up later on, and it was pretty ****ing amazing...to me, at least. Plus, people like to go back and forth between two different perspectives, i.e. Misery by Stephen King, and it confused the hell out of me. I never finished it xD I plan on it, though.
> 
> Yes, I know! Thirty freakin' pages. Yeah. That's why I don't mind your prologues much, because they are short ^^
> 
> ...



Banned because I understand. Background info can get boring if given all at once. Do you think my stories are fast-paced? :3

Thanks!~ I had a longer prologue for Bitter but ended up making most of it into chapter one as it fit better in there~

Oooh, I see! I hope you make it a story! I would definitely read it. :3

IT IS SO AWESOME! YES!



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! That's awesome >u<
> 
> Oh and if your story was published into a book, what would the blurb on the back say?



Banned because I'm not sure yet...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because now you're late...
> I want to eat...but it's late ;n;



Banned because late for what...?


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the Night of the Living Dummy ones really freaked my ****, man xD
> The first one I saw was Welcome to Dead House ^^ I still have three Goosebumps VHS tapes. I found them at a Thrift store, semi-squealed and grabbed them. They were only 50 cents a piece
> 
> Yeah, she was. I just...I was such a huge horror fan, at the time, that they just could not possibly interest me. If nobody was dying, and there wasn't some big mystery going on, I couldn't get into it.



Banned because of scoring that awesome 50 cent deal! 8U That's amazing

Warriors did have a lot of death, gore, and mystery though! It's a series about wild cat clans struggling to survive and constantly waging war against each other for stuff as simple as trespassing. There's treason, psychopaths that turn into serial killers, etc. If you read more of it back then, I think you might have gotten hooked like your friend and I c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not sure yet...



Banned because that's fine. OuO I was just curious to know what your story is about

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself because I forgot to add that one of the characters dies by having another cat slash open his stomach and tear multiple organs in the process. This is in a book meant for like 12 year olds so yeah x3


----------



## Artinus (May 16, 2015)

Banned because tl;dr


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's fine. OuO I was just curious to know what your story is about



Banned because I'm bad at describing books. OTL

Oh, uh, it's about murder, revenge, and arguing a lot. Link in my signature.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Artinus said:


> Banned because tl;dr



Banned because you're not supposed to read it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm bad at describing books. OTL
> 
> Oh, uh, it's about murder, revenge, and arguing a lot. Link in my signature.



Banned because that sounds really interesting

Who are the characters?


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that sounds really interesting
> 
> Who are the characters?



Banned because thanks~

Two main characters, for now. Told from Ebony's point-of-view, a female who is revenge-hungry and Cade, her "sidekick"/partner-in-crime who is a jerk, a bit controlling, and corrupt~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I understand. Background info can get boring if given all at once. Do you think my stories are fast-paced? :3
> 
> Thanks!~ I had a longer prologue for Bitter but ended up making most of it into chapter one as it fit better in there~
> 
> ...



Banned because It can, indeed. I think so. Yeah. I figure with writing full stories, it'd be easy to end up getting stuck, therefore, unintentionally slowing down the pace.

I think you did perfect then! ^^

Banned because I'm still thinking about it, but I appreciate the thought ^-^

Also banned because you're late for my funeral.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because why does Ebony want revenge so badly? (You don't have to tell me if it's like major spoilers  )

Cool; I love Cade already x3


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because It can, indeed. I think so. Yeah. I figure with writing full stories, it'd be easy to end up getting stuck, therefore, unintentionally slowing down the pace.
> 
> I think you did perfect then! ^^
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah, it's more fun to sprinkle background info all over the place imo. Makes sense~

Yay! ^^

Okay. Let me know what you decide to do~

Banned because nuh-uh, no funeral. Only pizza parties!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because why does Ebony want revenge so badly? (You don't have to tell me if it's like major spoilers  )
> 
> Cool; I love Cade already x3



Banned because that's revealed in the prologue. Well, a bit of it is. 

Wait. Really? X'D


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's revealed in the prologue. Well, a bit of it is.
> 
> Wait. Really? X'D



Banned because yes, really! Corrupt douchebags who treat people like s*** are fun to read about. He's a "love that you hate them" kinda character xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because of scoring that awesome 50 cent deal! 8U That's amazing
> 
> Warriors did have a lot of death, gore, and mystery though! It's a series about wild cat clans struggling to survive and constantly waging war against each other for stuff as simple as trespassing. There's treason, psychopaths that turn into serial killers, etc. If you read more of it back then, I think you might have gotten hooked like your friend and I c:
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you. thank you ^-^ All of the VHS tapes are 50 cents at the thrift store I went to. I got a sealed Footloose and Miracle on 34th Street VHS there, too  I thought it was cool, because they were still sealed.

Also banned because they're cats...I mean...I just couldn't...no...Plus, I hate reading series. The only one that I've read/am reading is The Chronicles of Narnia. I just have to get The Silver Chair, and I'll be done, I think....
I also think my friend trying to force it onto me, like she did with anime, made me completely hate it.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes, really! Corrupt douchebags who treat people like s*** are fun to read about. He's a "love that you hate them" kinda character xD



Banned because he's also really annoying in the sense that he points out just about everything wrong with Ebony, to quote 2k, he talks to her as if he "knows ****", pretty much.


----------



## nolifequeen (May 16, 2015)

Scratch that. Banned for monochromatic avatar. Needs color.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, it's more fun to sprinkle background info all over the place imo. Makes sense~
> 
> Yay! ^^
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah it is. Along with character's description of how they look and their personality. I've read a couple of books, where the author took a whole paragraph or two right at the beginning to describe in great detail what the main character looked like and what their mannerisms were. I like it better, when you can tell the way they are, by the way the author makes the speak or whatever, ya know? Idk...Subtlety is key, I think ^^

Also banned because pizza will be the death of me! I should totally have pizza at my nonexistent funeral.

- - - Post Merge - - -



nolifequeen said:


> Scratch that. Banned for monochromatic avatar. Needs color.



Banned for body readying.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you. thank you ^-^ All of the VHS tapes are 50 cents at the thrift store I went to. I got a sealed Footloose and Miracle on 34th Street VHS there, too  I thought it was cool, because they were still sealed.
> 
> Also banned because they're cats...I mean...I just couldn't...no...Plus, I hate reading series. The only one that I've read/am reading is The Chronicles of Narnia. I just have to get The Silver Chair, and I'll be done, I think....
> I also think my friend trying to force it onto me, like she did with anime, made me completely hate it.



Banned because that is an even better deal. It's like a dream come true! Did you open the seal or did you keep it mint to preserve them?

Yeah, I understand what you mean. When I was younger, the whole idea of super tough kitties being mean to each other in the wild sounded cooler... But now I'm reading it and it's pretty funny how dramatic things get. And how ridiculous it is that cats can have SUPER POWERS (ugh). No one can take it seriously now... and the writing is just awful 

I'm also not the biggest fan of anime

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because he's also really annoying in the sense that he points out just about everything wrong with Ebony, to quote 2k, he talks to her as if he "knows ****", pretty much.



Great! It's important to have characters that acknowledge another's flaws, or bring out the other's flaws in some way. When a character has flaws that are barely mentioned or seen as 'endearing', then they're not flaws and the character starts to get all Mary Su-ish


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah it is. Along with character's description of how they look and their personality. I've read a couple of books, where the author took a whole paragraph or two right at the beginning to describe in great detail what the main character looked like and what their mannerisms were. I like it better, when you can tell the way they are, by the way the author makes the speak or whatever, ya know? Idk...Subtlety is key, I think ^^
> 
> Also banned because pizza will be the death of me! I should totally have pizza at my nonexistent funeral.



Banned because yes! I don't like a big info-drop. I want piece by piece~ Omfg. really? That sounds horrible... I never write like that because a) I don't even know what the characters look like right off-the-bat, b) even when I do, I keep reference pictures for my mind and never share with readers, and c) I want the readers to learn the characters for themselves instead of me spoon-feeding the answers. YES! SUBTLETY IS KEY! You get a more enriching experience to learn the characters for yourself too. <3

Banned because will it, will it really? Nuh-uh. *fully existent party! ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Great! It's important to have characters that acknowledge another's flaws, or bring out the other's flaws in some way. When a character has flaws that are barely mentioned or seen as 'endearing', then they're not flaws and the character starts to get all Mary Su-ish



Banned because thanks! Ebony is going to end up being really naive/sheltered while Cade's main flaws are his controllingness/bossiness.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks! Ebony is going to end up being really naive/sheltered while Cade's main flaws are his controllingness/bossiness.



Yay! I love how much thought you're putting into them >u< Your story's going to be awesome


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yay! I love how much thought you're putting into them >u< Your story's going to be awesome



Banned because thanks!~

It's going great so far. I only have a few parts up in the link on my signature but I hope to have a new chapter up this weekend.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that is an even better deal. It's like a dream come true! Did you open the seal or did you keep it mint to preserve them?
> 
> Yeah, I understand what you mean. When I was younger, the whole idea of super tough kitties being mean to each other in the wild sounded cooler... But now I'm reading it and it's pretty funny how dramatic things get. And how ridiculous it is that cats can have SUPER POWERS (ugh). No one can take it seriously now... and the writing is just awful
> 
> I'm also not the biggest fan of anime



Banned because I kept them sealed. I've seen the original Footloose. So, I didn't need to unseal it anyway ^^ 


Yeah...I just...I like reading about people. I like stories who main people, not animals. Plus, it goes along with series. I swore not to read series, because I can't just go buy the whole series and the libraries are always missing at least one book out of the series. So, I can't bother with it. There are a few series I would like to read, maybe, but I don't have the resources to do so. XD I couldn't take it seriously back then xD 
Like, I had already started reading adult fiction, aside from the occasional Goosebumps, there was no going back, after that xD

I'm not either, per se, but *if I feel like it*, I could enjoy an anime, depending. Instead of looking it as "anime people are ridiculously obsessed with, and I for one will not take part!", I now view it as "Japanese *cartoons*.", I don't know. It made it easier to sit through them and actually enjoy them.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks!~
> 
> It's going great so far. I only have a few parts up in the link on my signature but I hope to have a new chapter up this weekend.



No problem!

I will be reading your story later too ^u^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes! I don't like a big info-drop. I want piece by piece~ Omfg. really? That sounds horrible... I never write like that because a) I don't even know what the characters look like right off-the-bat, b) even when I do, I keep reference pictures for my mind and never share with readers, and c) I want the readers to learn the characters for themselves instead of me spoon-feeding the answers. YES! SUBTLETY IS KEY! You get a more enriching experience to learn the characters for yourself too. <3
> 
> Banned because will it, will it really? Nuh-uh. *fully existent party! ;w;
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't like it either. It almost makes me not even want to read the book, even though I just started it. I wish every writer would think that way. I read that it's a big problem that writers tend to do. I would just have all of that listed on a page for character profile, solely for my knowledge only. 
Exactly! Ah, you get it. 

Banned because it will be. Pizza will kill me. It's really pissed of at me, because of what happened last time...


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> No problem!
> 
> I will be reading your story later too ^u^



Banned because *squeals* so excited. heh.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't like it either. It almost makes me not even want to read the book, even though I just started it. I wish every writer would think that way. I read that it's a big problem that writers tend to do. I would just have all of that listed on a page for character profile, solely for my knowledge only.
> Exactly! Ah, you get it.
> 
> Banned because it will be. Pizza will kill me. It's really pissed of at me, because of what happened last time...



Banned because I'm glad we can agree! I wish every writer was like that to... hm... well, I wasn't really aware of it. All I ever saw was some stupid mirror scene where they describe the MC. Like seriously, boooring. Yes, character profiles are perfect. <3
YAY! WE AGREE! ^_^

Banned because I will kill Pizza before it kills you then~


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I kept them sealed. I've seen the original Footloose. So, I didn't need to unseal it anyway ^^
> 
> 
> Yeah...I just...I like reading about people. I like stories who main people, not animals. Plus, it goes along with series. I swore not to read series, because I can't just go buy the whole series and the libraries are always missing at least one book out of the series. So, I can't bother with it. There are a few series I would like to read, maybe, but I don't have the resources to do so. XD I couldn't take it seriously back then xD
> ...



Banned because I agree with you on everything! Not everyone is into the whole 'talking animal' thing, and reading about actual people is easier and more relatable for obvious reasons. 

omg the whole series issue you have is the same exact problem I have when it comes to watching shows that have a billion seasons. Where do you even begin xD

My friends had to stream animes for me and pretty much tie me down to a chair so I can give them a chance. Seeing it as japanese cartoons is a great way to look at it! For me, most humans in anime are just too attractive and it puts me off. I can't stop seeing them as overglorified aliens.. Western animation embraces the world's ugliness and has main characters of all shapes and sizes. idk it's just a preference of mine

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because *squeals* so excited. heh.



I will let you know what I think of it as soon as I can >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because *squeals* so excited. heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because yes! ^^ Also, agreed, that sounds so boring..when they do that, I usually just skim through or skip it completely. 
We almost always agree! ^_^ xD 

Also banned because you cannot save me. It's too late.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> I will let you know what I think of it as soon as I can >u<



Banned because I'm so excited!~



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! ^^ Also, agreed, that sounds so boring..when they do that, I usually just skim through or skip it completely.
> We almost always agree! ^_^ xD
> 
> Also banned because you cannot save me. It's too late.



Banned because agreeing is amazing~ and yes, it is so boring... it's also really annoying.
*wide grin* Yeah, we do! Yay!

Banned because I will save you. I'm a time traveler in ACNL. Let me grab my 3DS and fix the future! lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because if we could use our 3DS to time travel, that would be the best thing ever 

I won't go into the past because I will f*** something up, but the future is a definite destination xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I agree with you on everything! Not everyone is into the whole 'talking animal' thing, and reading about actual people is easier and more relatable for obvious reasons.
> 
> omg the whole series issue you have is the same exact problem I have when it comes to watching shows that have a billion seasons. Where do you even begin xD
> 
> ...



Banned for agreeing! But yeah, I'm just not into it, except for Aslan in Chronicles of Narnia, but he also wasn't the main character, and there were humans....Though, though! In movies, it's totally okay, and I can get down with that. Like...well...practically all of my childhood movies had animals as the main characters. So, movies are an exception to that rule. 

Well, with shows you_ start from the beginning and when you get to the end....stop_. xD I'm pretty sure that's a quote from Alice in Wonderland...but Idk. 9 seasons was the most I even watched from a show, and it had about 22 episodes in each season. Books take much longer to read xD 

Yeah. My friend tried to force me to watch some anime. She ****ing woke me up early in the morning to watch it with her. I got mad, went into their living room and watch Judge Joe Brown xD I loved court shows like that when I was a kid. I just...I don't know. Changing my viewpoint on them, made me be able to appreciate the different art styles more. Obviously, from what I've observed western cartoon characters have much more diversity, though.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I like it. There's a few little things though. You put gross instead of grass (7th paragraph, 2nd chapter), and locked instead of looked (12th paragraph, 2nd chapter) xD. Also, in the 17th paragraph, where he mentions his rival. That bit, "That was strange. What did he mean by that?" looks a bit awkward, as if he was thinking that to himself, rather than Ebony thinking that. Last thing, I swear, they keep addressing each other as "the other" rather than ever personally addressing each other, seemingly. That seems a bit awkward to me...but that's just me. I do, however, really like it, and I'm looking forward to continuing it and seeing what crazy **** goes down!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because why not?


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because if we could use our 3DS to time travel, that would be the best thing ever
> 
> I won't go into the past because I will f*** something up, but the future is a definite destination xD



Banned because I smell a new RP idea~ *cough* TT'ing with 3DS's. *cough*

Hehe, to the future!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm so excited!~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because it is. I'm not used to agreeing with people so much...It's weird. I'm used to having to argue my point XD 

Banned because my fate is sealed, then. Death for me. Pizza for you. ;n; It's okay. It was fun while it lasted. Every story must come to an end.....OOOORRRR WOULD YOU RATHER HAVE A NEW CAAAARRR?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because why not?



Banned because why should you be able to do so?


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for agreeing! But yeah, I'm just not into it, except for Aslan in Chronicles of Narnia, but he also wasn't the main character, and there were humans....Though, though! In movies, it's totally okay, and I can get down with that. Like...well...practically all of my childhood movies had animals as the main characters. So, movies are an exception to that rule.
> 
> Well, with shows you_ start from the beginning and when you get to the end....stop_. xD I'm pretty sure that's a quote from Alice in Wonderland...but Idk. 9 seasons was the most I even watched from a show, and it had about 22 episodes in each season. Books take much longer to read xD
> 
> Yeah. My friend tried to force me to watch some anime. She ****ing woke me up early in the morning to watch it with her. I got mad, went into their living room and watch Judge Joe Brown xD I loved court shows like that when I was a kid. I just...I don't know. Changing my viewpoint on them, made me be able to appreciate the different art styles more. Obviously, from what I've observed western cartoon characters have much more diversity, though.



Banned because hooray for exceptions! 

That might be true, but like it's so hard to get a hold of certain episodes on the internet. Sometimes I'll be watching a show and all of a sudden episode 32 vanishes into thin air and I can't find it anywhere x_X Or you come across those shady websites with tons of ads and sign up requirements

As I got older, I appreciated the art style variations in both kinds of animation. I even get inspired by it sometimes. c: But in general, I'm just tired of seeing kawaii desu dedu everywhere. There's like no end to it hjghfbg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I smell a new RP idea~ *cough* TT'ing with 3DS's. *cough*
> 
> Hehe, to the future!



AHHH

If you start an rp like that, can I join as Sanic? lmao >u<


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is. I'm not used to agreeing with people so much...It's weird. I'm used to having to argue my point XD
> 
> Banned because my fate is sealed, then. Death for me. Pizza for you. ;n; It's okay. It was fun while it lasted. Every story must come to an end.....OOOORRRR WOULD YOU RATHER HAVE A NEW CAAAARRR?



Banned because maybe we're like-minded individuals then?~ Heh, I'm used to arguing too. ^^

Nope! I will kill the fate-sealer and destroy fate just for you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> AHHH
> 
> If you start an rp like that, can I join as Sanic? lmao >u<



Banned because if I ever do make a new RP, it won't be on TBT. Sorry. </3

But Sanic is allowed~


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because if I ever do make a new RP, it won't be on TBT. Sorry. </3
> 
> But Sanic is allowed~



Oh yeah.. ;3; Well, I guess I'll join in spirit then!

If you do end up staying on tbt, that would be wonderful c:


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Oh yeah.. ;3; Well, I guess I'll join in spirit then!
> 
> If you do end up staying on tbt, that would be wonderful c:



Banned because yeah... it'd be a bit inconvenient to start one up when the one I'm in is almost done. </3

We'll see~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is. I'm not used to agreeing with people so much...It's weird. I'm used to having to argue my point XD
> 
> Banned because my fate is sealed, then. Death for me. Pizza for you. ;n; It's okay. It was fun while it lasted. Every story must come to an end.....OOOORRRR WOULD YOU RATHER HAVE A NEW CAAAARRR?
> 
> ...


Banned because are you one of those old people with a lot of wisdom and has a long beard?


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah... it'd be a bit inconvenient to start one up when the one I'm in is almost done. </3
> 
> We'll see~



Yes, that makes sense. I understand ^^ Rping is really fun. I used to rp on tumblr before I realized many people there are nutcases lol

I'll miss you when you go!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because hooray for exceptions!
> 
> That might be true, but like it's so hard to get a hold of certain episodes on the internet. Sometimes I'll be watching a show and all of a sudden episode 32 vanishes into thin air and I can't find it anywhere x_X Or you come across those shady websites with tons of ads and sign up requirements
> 
> As I got older, I appreciated the art style variations in both kinds of animation. I even get inspired by it sometimes. c: But in general, I'm just tired of seeing kawaii desu dedu everywhere. There's like no end to it hjghfbg



Banned because ah, yeah. I get that. I wanted to watch all of Three's Company, found a website, it had all of the episodes listed, and *none* of the links worked D: I hate that. 

Ah, alright. I will accept this. I feel like I've been trying to convince you to like anime xD 
I haven't been, but I feel like it, for some reason. 




Myst said:


> Banned because maybe we're like-minded individuals then?~ Heh, I'm used to arguing too. ^^
> 
> Nope! I will kill the fate-sealer and destroy fate just for you!
> 
> ...



Banned because ah, a like-minded individual! Those exist?! xP 
Plus, it's easier to argue xD Sometimes, I'll argue with someone, even if they agree. Omg...Ashley (IRL Ashley) and I had an argument the other night over burritos XD It was hilarious. We sounded like an old married couple xD 

 _Just for me?_  
You wouldn't rather have a new car?! 
'Cause I could totally not hook that up for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because are you one of those old people with a lot of wisdom and has a long beard?



Banned because do you want to sit on Santa Claus's lap?


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

LOL Banned for asking someone to sit on Santa Claus' lap


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yes, that makes sense. I understand ^^ Rping is really fun. I used to rp on tumblr before I realized many people there are nutcases lol
> 
> I'll miss you when you go!



Banned because yeah~ It is fun. Oooh, I see. hehe.

Aww... thanks. >w<



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah, a like-minded individual! Those exist?! xP
> Plus, it's easier to argue xD Sometimes, I'll argue with someone, even if they agree. Omg...Ashley (IRL Ashley) and I had an argument the other night over burritos XD It was hilarious. We sounded like an old married couple xD
> 
> _Just for me?_
> ...



Banned because yes, yes, they do!
Haha, really? lmao 
Oh, my... 

YES! JUST FOR YOU, PRINCESS! XD
Eugh, no, I can't even drive... ;w;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah, yeah. I get that. I wanted to watch all of Three's Company, found a website, it had all of the episodes listed, and *none* of the links worked D: I hate that.
> 
> Ah, alright. I will accept this. I feel like I've been trying to convince you to like anime xD
> I haven't been, but I feel like it, for some reason.
> ...


Banned because I always knew you were a male, Courtney?


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah, yeah. I get that. I wanted to watch all of Three's Company, found a website, it had all of the episodes listed, and *none* of the links worked D: I hate that.
> 
> Ah, alright. I will accept this. I feel like I've been trying to convince you to like anime xD
> I haven't been, but I feel like it, for some reason.



Banned because yeah, it sucks! WHYY do the websites tease us like that

Oh and you know what else I hate

Those youtube videos that claim to be the full length movie or episode (with even the right amount of hours/minutes) but the video is actually a still image with a link in the description

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I always knew you were a male, Courtney?



Banned because wat


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah, it sucks! WHYY do the websites tease us like that
> 
> Oh and you know what else I hate
> 
> ...



Banned because whoops. Take the question mark out.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah~ It is fun. Oooh, I see. hehe.
> 
> Aww... thanks. >w<
> 
> ...



Banned because HOLY ****! I went my whole life, so far, thinking they didn't even exist! xD
Yeah...there were six burritos and she wanted four, which only left me with two, and I couldn't get her to understand that we could both have three, and it'd be even...She couldn't get it xD 

 OH! MY HERO!!! <3 
XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah~ It is fun. Oooh, I see. hehe.
> 
> Aww... thanks. >w<



Banned because of incoming virtual hug

*hugs* <3


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because HOLY ****! I went my whole life, so far, thinking they didn't even exist! xD
> Yeah...there were six burritos and she wanted four, which only left me with two, and I couldn't get her to understand that we could both have three, and it'd be even...She couldn't get it xD
> 
> OH! MY HERO!!! <3
> XD



Banned because now, you know! 
Oooh, hehe. That's funny~

YOU'RE WELCOME! <3
lol

I am so beyond tired that I'm hyper. This should not be legal. at. all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because of incoming virtual hug
> 
> *hugs* <3



Banned because eep, thanks!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I always knew you were a male, Courtney?



Banned because I always knew you were a girl, Kevin....


Also, I'm also not a male. 
Ashley, don't get confused xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because whoops. Take the question mark out.



Banned because that doesn't help too much xD

I'm still like wat

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I always knew you were a girl, Kevin....
> 
> 
> Also, I'm also not a male.
> Ashley, don't get confused xD



Banned because I know you're a girl! ouo I'm just confused as to why Kevin is saying all this nonsense lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah, it sucks! WHYY do the websites tease us like that
> 
> Oh and you know what else I hate
> 
> ...



Banned because yes! That ****! That **** is the worst **** I have ever seen!


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I have one completed book right here if anyone's bored.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! That ****! That **** is the worst **** I have ever seen!



Banned because there is a special place in hell for all the people who made those videos


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because now, you know!
> Oooh, hehe. That's funny~
> 
> YOU'RE WELCOME! <3
> ...



Banned for expanding my knowledge of the world! 

Lol. 

I'm just really hungry. So, **** it. It's late. I'm going to eat. I'oncurr.


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

Banning everyone for making me so confuse.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for expanding my knowledge of the world!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I'm just really hungry. So, **** it. It's late. I'm going to eat. I'oncurr.



Banned because you're welcome!~

Oooh, eat. DO IT. Wait... if you eat late at night, you get nightmares. Stay safe. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I know you're a girl! ouo I'm just confused as to why Kevin is saying all this nonsense lmao





mysonicplush said:


> Banned because there is a special place in hell for all the people who made those videos



Banned because Kev is always spewin' nonsensical stuff xD 

Also banned because yes! Yes, there is! Damn them all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because you're welcome!~
> 
> Oooh, eat. DO IT. Wait... if you eat late at night, you get nightmares. Stay safe. ;w;



Banned because I always have nightmares. So, I'm gonna dooo iiitttt! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



uriri said:


> Banning everyone for making me so confuse.



Banned for getting so confused.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I always have nightmares. So, I'm gonna dooo iiitttt!



Banned because please be careful! >w<


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Kev is always spewin' nonsensical stuff xD
> 
> Also banned because yes! Yes, there is! Damn them all.



Banned because lol! Since you're getting food, can I have some?


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have one completed book right here if anyone's bored.



Banning myself because that book is really... _dark_...


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for getting so confused.



Banned for banning me for being so confused.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banning myself because that book is really... _dark_...



Banned because what is it about? ouo

- - - Post Merge - - -



uriri said:


> Banned for banning me for being so confused.



Banned for being confused about them banning you for being confused


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because what is it about? ouo



Banned because it's about missing a sibling who has gone missing and trying to get over the pain of not seeing them anymore.

It's 100% completed too!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I always knew you were a girl, Kevin....
> 
> 
> Also, I'm also not a male.
> Ashley, don't get confused xD




Banned because I got your back homie.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because please be careful! >w<



Banned because okay? I will? I'll try not to choke on my food, just for you xD


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay? I will? I'll try not to choke on my food, just for you xD



Banned because haha, I meant be careful with eating before sleeping... like don't sleep too fast? Drink water to chase the food?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because lol! Since you're getting food, can I have some?



Banned because I share my chili with no man! or woman! No one!  
xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I got your back homie.



Banned because false. My vertebrae is still intact.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's about missing a sibling who has gone missing and trying to get over the pain of not seeing them anymore.
> 
> It's 100% completed too!



Banned because... that sounds so good, but so depressing 

Do they find the missing sibling at all? ;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

uriri said:


> Banned for banning me for being so confused.



Banned for banning me for banning you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because haha, I meant be careful with eating before sleeping... like don't sleep too fast? Drink water to chase the food?



Banned because I wish I could draw a water droplet chasing after a piece of food xD 
I will be fine. It takes me at least an hour to fall asleep. Plus, I have to wash dishes. Don't worry about it xD


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because... that sounds so good, but so depressing
> 
> Do they find the missing sibling at all? ;;



Banned because it's a surprisingly good and weird book...

That's a spoiler. I can't tell.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I share my chili with no man! or woman! No one!
> xD



yOU HAVE CHILI

DHSBDDDHBSBS okay that's it 

I'm coming over somehow

if you hear a crash nearby that's probably me because I have trouble steering my jetpack

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's a surprisingly good and weird book...
> 
> That's a spoiler. I can't tell.



NOOOO

I knew you were going to say that. It was worth a shot xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that doesn't help too much xD
> 
> I'm still like wat
> 
> ...


Banned because Courtney is a conspiracy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> yOU HAVE CHILI
> 
> DHSBDDDHBSBS okay that's it
> 
> ...



Banned because you don't even know where you're going! XD


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> NOOOO
> 
> I knew you were going to say that. It was worth a shot xD



Banned because it's a big thing. Of course, I won't tell you.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because Courtney is a conspiracy.



Banned because maybe it's you who is the conspiracy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's a surprisingly good and weird book...
> 
> That's a spoiler. I can't tell.



Oh, also banned because I added it to my list. I promise I shall check it out! ^^


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I wish I could draw a water droplet chasing after a piece of food xD
> I will be fine. It takes me at least an hour to fall asleep. Plus, I have to wash dishes. Don't worry about it xD



Banned because do it. lmao
Oh, okay~ ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, also banned because I added it to my list. I promise I shall check it out! ^^



Banned because I need to re-read it. It's been a month since I finished writing it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's a big thing. Of course, I won't tell you.



Thanks for not spoiling it for me ^u^

I've had friends who spoil me on purpose when I don't ask and it ruins everything


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do it. lmao
> Oh, okay~ ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I can't xD 

Also  banned because do it!


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you don't even know where you're going! XD



Banned because don't worry

I will follow the aroma of fresh chili


----------



## Jamborenium (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea WTF is going on​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Banned because I have no idea WTF is going on​



BANNED BECAUSE YOUR SIGNATURE! HOLY ****!


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Banned because I have no idea WTF is going on​



Banned because no one ever does


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because don't worry
> 
> I will follow the aroma of fresh chili



Banned because I'm sure I'm not the only person eating chili right now.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Thanks for not spoiling it for me ^u^
> 
> I've had friends who spoil me on purpose when I don't ask and it ruins everything



Banned because np. I'd rather see your raw reaction to it all instead of spoiling. Spoiling ruins the fun!



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I can't xD
> 
> Also  banned because do it!



Banned because hehe...

Banned because I will! Tomorrow! ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm sure I'm not the only person eating chili right now.



Banned because you're right

I'll never have my chili ;n;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned because alright. I'm going to actually eat, now. I will be back! >: D


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np. I'd rather see your raw reaction to it all instead of spoiling. Spoiling ruins the fun!



Yeah, it really does! I can't even read Fault in Our Stars because the internet spoiled the ending. Reading the book now would have no impact on me at all


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yeah, it really does! I can't even read Fault in Our Stars because the internet spoiled the ending. Reading the book now would have no impact on me at all



Banned because agreed! I will never spoil anything for you~ I promise. ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. I'm going to actually eat, now. I will be back! >: D



Banned because I am jelly 

Talk to you later! c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because agreed! I will never spoil anything for you~ I promise. ^^



Thank you! >u<  

(Aw, I just checked the time ;3; It's so late. I wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow)


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Thank you! >u<
> 
> (Aw, I just checked the time ;3; It's so late. I wish I didn't have to go to work tomorrow)



Banned because you're welcome.

Heading to bed then...?


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because yeah, in a few minutes

You're lucky since school's out for the weekend and you can stay up as long as you want


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah, in a few minutes
> 
> You're lucky since school's out for the weekend and you can stay up as long as you want



Banned because okay!

Hm... I guess so~


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because have a goodnight, Myst!

And tell 2k that I said goodnight to her too, when she gets back


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because have a goodnight, Myst!
> 
> And tell 2k that I said goodnight to her too, when she gets back



Banned because goodnight!~

I'm sure she'll see. ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because good night...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

I am banning everyone for indirectly saying goodnight to me! Also banning Kevin for being Kevin.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

Banned for calling me out.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for calling me out.



Banned for allowing this to happen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned because 




XD 
People have a problem.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 16, 2015)

Banned for banning twice


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Banned because when I see your name my mind reads PICKLE, and that's totes inaprops.


----------



## Rainbowchillpill (May 16, 2015)

^ Prifile pic is to perf


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 16, 2015)

Also banned because YOUR profile pic is too perf. Like giraffes are my favorite thing ever. No joke.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned for not joking.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

banned because why so hyper ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm not xD


----------



## uriri (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having beach party collectibles


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having birthstones.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

banned for having one


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

Banned because your signature is adorable.


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

banned bc tron eevee u took it too far m8


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I edit my signature too much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Taka said:


> Banned because your signature is adorable.



Banned because your new game thread looks fun!


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

banned bc u seem to have been ninja'd


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

starlark said:


> banned bc tron eevee u took it too far m8



Banned because the Eevee in my signature has nothing to do with Tron.

Edit: Banned because ninjas. :0


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

banned bc it still tron m8 dont try n get smart w/ me


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

starlark said:


> banned bc u seem to have been ninja'd



Banned because I banned you with a generic ban.


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

starlark said:


> banned bc it still tron m8 dont try n get smart w/ me



Banned because I'm not being smart. ;o;


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

banned for triple-4 FC


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm in the banning mood.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned for my dogs timely stretch.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because are they doing yoga?


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

banned for dat uo collectibles

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because i appear to have been ninja'd


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because this thread is moving too fast.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I agree


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

banned because why don't u slow it down

- - - Post Merge - - -

wops


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I just joined a new RP and I'm excited. So excited it's in my signature now. lmao


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

banned because ok cool i'll switch into normal mode and join


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

starlark said:


> banned because ok cool i'll switch into normal mode and join



Banned because what's normal mode?


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what's normal mode?



Banned because this is normal mode. How do you do? Would you like a hyperbole?


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

starlark said:


> Banned because this is normal mode. How do you do? Would you like a hyperbole?



Banned because ohhh, I see what you mean now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I don't. 
Also banning Ashley, because yes, my dogs are doing yoga xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banning Courtney because dogs doing yoga is the cutest thing ever

If you recorded it, the video would get billions of views >u<


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

Banned because you are a great artist!


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I wonder how many more pages this can go on for...


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because thank you so much ;u;

Your signature's awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Myst for ninjaing me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banning Courtney because dogs doing yoga is the cutest thing ever
> 
> If you recorded it, the video would get billions of views >u<



Banned because >u< xD They're not really.



Myst said:


> Banned because I wonder how many more pages this can go on for...



Banned because it can go on forever! ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned for not teaching her dogs how to do yoga >u>


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I wonder...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for not teaching her dogs how to do yoga >u>



Banned because I don't even know much yoga. D:


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because it was my friend's birthday this month and I've been trying to promote her book to potential readers. Anyone interested?


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I'll check it out!


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't even know much yoga. D:



Banned because neither do I ;3;

I can touch my toes though  yay


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because neither do I ;3;
> 
> I can touch my toes though  yay



Banned because I know that tree pose thing ^^


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Taka said:


> Banned because I'll check it out!



Banned because thank you! ^w^

I asked someone to review it but they never ended up doing it. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it was my friend's birthday this month and I've been trying to promote her book to potential readers. Anyone interested?



Banned because I will check it out later ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I will also take a look at it OuO


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I will check it out later ^^



Banned because yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I will also take a look at it OuO



Banned because *grins* this will definitely make her day!


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad I could help >u<


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm glad I could help >u<



Banned because yay! ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm reading the prelude right now, and I'm really impressed with her writing skill. Also, she has set a really good, fast pace that gets the reader interested and invested straight away


----------



## 00jachna (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm reading the prelude right now, and I'm really impressed with her writing skill. Also, she has set a really good, fast pace that gets the reader interested and invested straight away



You are banned because your profile pic is Sonice

I hate Sonic


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because that's totally okay

You can hate him. It's easy to understand why


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm reading the prelude right now, and I'm really impressed with her writing skill. Also, she has set a really good, fast pace that gets the reader interested and invested straight away



Banned because I'll be sure to let her know! Her writing style is definitely amazing. ^w^


----------



## xara (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'll be sure to let her know! Her writing style is definitely amazing. ^w^



Banned because I said so.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I said so.



Banned for saying so.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned because my dog tried to run by me, in the hallway, but her foot got caught on the back of my shoe, and she was just kind of stuck there xD


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm sleepy...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being sleepy, when there are so many things to do.


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

Banned because holy **** bumping old threads. Also who is Skyhook?


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

I second that ban on Courtney for bumping old threads xD


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Slye said:


> Banned because holy **** bumping old threads. Also who is Skyhook?



Banned because you were...?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Slye said:


> Banned because holy **** bumping old threads. Also who is Skyhook?



Banned because they were bump worthy. It's not a big deal xD 
There's one that I didn't even bump. 
Also, you were, at some point.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> I second that ban on Courtney for bumping old threads xD



Banned because don't ban me 'cuz you ain't me.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I hope the mods won't mind


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I hope the mods won't mind



Banned because they're all closed now. So, I guess they stupidly did.


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because they were bump worthy. It's not a big deal xD
> There's one that I didn't even bump.
> Also, you were, at some point.
> 
> ...



Banned because that was a hint for you to update your sig gif queen


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Banned because nyuuu

The threads are now closed forever ;3; At least we got to see their greatness one last time


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Slye said:


> Banned because that was a hint for you to update your sig gif queen



Banned because ah! I'm a bit dense sometimes xD Things just go right passed me.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because nyuuu
> 
> The threads are now closed forever ;3; At least we got to see their greatness one last time



Banned because did you get all caught up to Entropy? :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because nyuuu
> 
> The threads are now closed forever ;3; At least we got to see their greatness one last time



Banned because yeah. I don't get the whole "NEVER BUMP OLD THREADS HOLY **** THAT"S THE WORST THING EVER!" mentality that some people have, on here. They're good threads. What is such a problem? I don't know.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because did you get all caught up to Entropy? :3



No, sadly. I was reading it during break but now that I'm working again, I can't finish 

My shift ends at 9:30 pm ><


----------



## tumut (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I don't get the whole "NEVER BUMP OLD THREADS HOLY **** THAT"S THE WORST THING EVER!" mentality that some people have, on here. They're good threads. What is such a problem? I don't know.



Well I don't think its bad either, but it is site rules and you'll get infractions galore.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> No, sadly. I was reading it during break but now that I'm working again, I can't finish
> 
> My shift ends at 9:30 pm ><



Banned because oh, but how are you on here?


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I don't get the whole "NEVER BUMP OLD THREADS HOLY **** THAT"S THE WORST THING EVER!" mentality that some people have, on here. They're good threads. What is such a problem? I don't know.



Yeah! I don't get it either. ;; Lots of great threads go down because of this. I think they deserve to be revived if it sparked enough interest to be bumped again by someone new

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh, but how are you on here?



On mobile, using my tablet

Posting takes a lot longer and its a pain


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Slye said:


> Well I don't think its bad either, but it is site rules and you'll get infractions galore.



Banned because I'd understand, if I was bumping them saying random **** that doesn't even pertain to the thread, but otherwise, I don't understand why it's a rule, either. Ah, well. I've bumped a hell of a lot of threads, but I only ever got one infraction ^^...so far...


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'd understand, if I was bumping them saying random **** that doesn't even pertain to the thread, but otherwise, I don't understand why it's a rule, either. Ah, well. I've bumped a hell of a lot of threads, but I only ever got one infraction ^^...so far...



Banned because wow, only one infraction! The mods must like you c:

When I first made an account here I go 2 infractions for really stupid things I regret lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Yeah! I don't get it either. ;; Lots of great threads go down because of this. I think they deserve to be revived if it sparked enough interest to be bumped again by someone new
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because exactly. I'm just going to make new versions of them. Plus, I was sure not to bump any that relied on the OP but whatever  xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because wow, only one infraction! The mods must like you c:
> 
> When I first made an account here I go 2 infractions for really stupid things I regret lmao



Banned because yeah, I only got it for saying "Lol, Shari is such a thug."...not actually because I was bumping threads.


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly. I'm just going to make new versions of them. Plus, I was sure not to bump any that relied on the OP but whatever  xD



Banned because yes! They were some really great games that should be brought back OuO (So much more interesting than all the games we have right now)

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah, I only got it for saying "Lol, Shari is such a thug."...not actually because I was bumping threads.



lol really??? That's hilarious xD

I got an infraction for just posting a picture (a stupid one about the 90s) with no words to explain why, and then another for posting on a thread made by a spambot


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 16, 2015)

banned because hiyaaaa


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hiyaaaa



Banned because hello! >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes! They were some really great games that should be brought back OuO (So much more interesting than all the games we have right now)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah. Someone posted a thread about Shari leaving for the turf wars or something xD 
I swear...some people get infractions for stupid things.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored. Might as well update something...


----------



## Dae Min (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. Someone posted a thread about Shari leaving for the turf wars or something xD
> I swear...some people get infractions for stupid things.



Banned because lmao I don't understand mod logic sometimes


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because lmao I don't understand mod logic sometimes



Banned because I don't either xD


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because anime.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned because Professor Layton


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Banned because ice cream party.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Banned because you always have ice cream D:


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you always have ice cream D:



Banned because I've been having it like every day this past week and I'm about to get my dose for today right now. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've been having it like every day this past week and I'm about to get my dose for today right now. XD



Banned because D: Lucky! I always forget to get any at the store...but...I could totally bake some oatmeal cookies, if I wanted to


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because D: Lucky! I always forget to get any at the store...but...I could totally bake some oatmeal cookies, if I wanted to



Banned because thanks. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. X'D



Banned because I'm gonna get ice cream tomorrow, though! I'M GONNA REMEMBER IT! >: D


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm gonna get ice cream tomorrow, though! I'M GONNA REMEMBER IT! >: D



Banned because I hope you remember!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I hope you remember!



Banned because why did you delete me?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I hope you remember!



Banned because I will. I've got to grab my grandfather some more ice cream. So, if I don't remember it, then, I'm just stupid xD


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because why did you delete me?



Banned because I deleted everyone. Look at my page.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I will. I've got to grab my grandfather some more ice cream. So, if I don't remember it, then, I'm just stupid xD



Banned because that sounds fun! What's your favorite flavor? ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I deleted everyone. Look at my page.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because that sounds fun! What's your favorite flavor? ^^



Banned because hmm...I thought it was this coffee flavored one, but I'm pretty sure chocolate is my absolute favorite. What's yours? ^^


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hmm...I thought it was this coffee flavored one, but I'm pretty sure chocolate is my absolute favorite. What's yours? ^^



Banned because ooh, chocolate is yummy~

I like chocolate as well, with mini m&m's or snickers flavored ice cream. ^w^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ooh, chocolate is yummy~
> 
> I like chocolate as well, with mini m&m's or snickers flavored ice cream. ^w^



Banned because  I forgot about Snickers ice cream!


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  I forgot about Snickers ice cream!



Banned for forgetting about the wonderfulness that is Snickers ice cream. XD


----------



## Cookiex (May 16, 2015)

Banned for liking Snickers ice cream.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having a dancing skeleton.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for forgetting about the wonderfulness that is Snickers ice cream. XD



Banned because I haven't had it in like....****...8 or 9 years xD


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I haven't had it in like....****...8 or 9 years xD



Banned because omg. Please go buy it soon and have it again! ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because omg. Please go buy it soon and have it again! ;w;



Banned because I miss Dippin' Dots, more than anything. 
Also banned because it's expensive, though.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I miss Dippin' Dots, more than anything.
> Also banned because it's expensive, though.



Banned because oooh, I don't remember what those are but they sound cool~
Aww... I hope someone buys it for you one day. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, I don't remember what those are but they sound cool~
> Aww... I hope someone buys it for you one day. ;w;



Banned because 







Also banned because thanks xD but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Myst (May 16, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because ooh, I see!

Heh, good things come to those who wait, I suppose?


----------



## Cookiex (May 16, 2015)

Banned because I have to.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 16, 2015)

Banned because why?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ooh, I see!
> 
> Heh, good things come to those who wait, I suppose?



Banned because yeah. I love them. They're so cool, but the only two places I know to get them is the mall and Six Flags xD It's really really expensive, too, though. So, I probably wouldn't ever get any again, anyway xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cookiex said:


> Banned because I have to.



YOU ARE BANNED FOR THAT AMAZING DANCING SKELETON!


----------



## Cookiex (May 17, 2015)

Banned because... Why do I have to ban you again? oh right, because you made me question myself on why I have to ban you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Cookiex said:


> Banned because... Why do I have to ban you again? oh right, because you made me question myself on why I have to ban you.



Banned for banning me for banning you, by making you question yourself, because of the ban that I banned you with, in the form of bans.


----------



## Cookiex (May 17, 2015)

Banned for playing Animal Crossing


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

Banned for having a Pokemon in your signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for having a Pokemon in your signature.



Banned for lying, as well.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I love them. They're so cool, but the only two places I know to get them is the mall and Six Flags xD It's really really expensive, too, though. So, I probably wouldn't ever get any again, anyway xD



Banned because maybe, one day, you'll have them again~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for lying, as well.



Banned because you are a ninja.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because maybe, one day, you'll have them again~



Banned because I'll just stick with my $2 ice cream  Just as good.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you are a ninja.



Banned because I'm a lurking ninja!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll just stick with my $2 ice cream  Just as good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're a confusing lurking ninja.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll just stick with my $2 ice cream  Just as good.



Banned because ice cream is good no matter what.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you're a confusing lurking ninja.



Banned because the only one that confuse you, is you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because ice cream is good no matter what.



Banned because exactly!!


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly!!



Banned for changing your avatar again. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for changing your avatar again. :3



Banned because it was time. Also banned for only not changing your avatar since April 1.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was time. Also banned for only not changing your avatar since April 1.



Banned for remembering when I last changed it...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for remembering when I last changed it...



Banned because well, it was April Fools, and it was a very memorable avatar. Creepy kids meal box smiling thing...at one point, I felt like it's smile kept getting bigger each time I looked at it, and it was really starting to freak me out xD


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, it was April Fools, and it was a very memorable avatar. Creepy kids meal box smiling thing...at one point, I felt like it's smile kept getting bigger each time I looked at it, and it was really starting to freak me out xD



Banned because oooh, I remember. You have a great memory! ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the only one that confuse you, is you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for repeating that sentence.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, I remember. You have a great memory! ^^



Banned because thanks! with most things I do ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for repeating that sentence.



Banned because it needed to be repeated.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! with most things I do ^-^



Banned because np! ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! with most things I do ^-^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because no it did not.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no it did not.



Banned because it always needs to be repeated.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it always needs to be repeated.



Banned because no.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired already. OTL


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no.



Banned because *~always~*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm tired already. OTL



Banned because you should get rest! ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *~always~*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because no!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no!



Banned because yes!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes!



Banned because that wink was not necessary.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because that wink was not necessary.



Banned because it got you to do what I wanted, though!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it got you to do what I wanted, though!



Banned because what was that?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what was that?



Banned because if I told you, you would do it.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because if I told you, you would do it.



Banned because you always make my head hurt.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you always make my head hurt.



Banned because pfft. No I don't.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because pfft. No I don't.



Banned because is your internet quick?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is your internet quick?



Banned because yes? I suppose it is.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes? I suppose it is.



Banned because you reply real quick.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you reply real quick.



Banned because sorry?


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should get rest! ^^



Banned because yeah... but it's early. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah... but it's early. ;w;



Banned because not really...if you think about it. 
I'mma have to go to sleep soon. Been depriving myself of sleep too long. It's catching up to me XD


----------



## Rhetorik (May 17, 2015)

Banned for using too many periods.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Rhetorik said:


> Banned for using too many periods.



Banned because six. I used six.


----------



## Rhetorik (May 17, 2015)

Banned because six too many.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because not really...if you think about it.
> I'mma have to go to sleep soon. Been depriving myself of sleep too long. It's catching up to me XD



Banned because have a good night!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because sorry?



banned because apology rejected.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because have a good night!



Banned because thanks! You too! ^^



RawrItzChamp said:


> banned because apology rejected.



Banned because oh, Kevin! Couldn't you ever find in in that cold distant heart to forgive my restless soul?! D:


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! You too! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because oh, Kevin! Couldn't you ever find in in that cold distant heart to forgive my restless soul?! D:


Banned because I have a warm fuzzy heart and I forgive you.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

Banned because this thread is turning sappy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I have a warm fuzzy heart and I forgive you.



Banned because oh yay! I couldn't sleep, lest I was forgiven by you for my intolerable actions!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because alright. I got sidetracked by trying to make a forum, because **** it, why not? XD 
Anyway! Goodnight all! ^^


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. I got sidetracked by trying to make a forum, because **** it, why not? XD
> Anyway! Goodnight all! ^^



Banned because really?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh yay! I couldn't sleep, lest I was forgiven by you for my intolerable actions!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because sleep for eight hours.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

Banned because good night...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really?



Banned because yes really, I was inspired by that forum you use, and I thought it would be fun to do ^-^



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because sleep for eight hours.


Banned because I got ten and a half ^^


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes really, I was inspired by that forum you use, and I thought it would be fun to do ^-^



Banned because good luck! It's a lot more work than it seems like...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck! It's a lot more work than it seems like...



Banned because thanks! ^^ I like a challenge and doing things like this. So, it should be fun to play around with.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! ^^ I like a challenge and doing things like this. So, it should be fun to play around with.



Banned because np. There is a lot to it~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np. There is a lot to it~



Banned because no doubt, but I can handle it.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no doubt, but I can handle it.



Banned because let me know how it goes, okay?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because let me know how it goes, okay?



Banned because well, right now, I'm just setting it all up. So, it's fine. I think maintaining a forum would be more difficult than creating one.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, right now, I'm just setting it all up. So, it's fine. I think maintaining a forum would be more difficult than creating one.



Banned because it all depends on what your forum is centered around.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it all depends on what your forum is centered around.



Banned because hmm. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hmm. I'll figure it out.



Banned because okay~


----------



## Cookiex (May 17, 2015)

Banned for saying okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Banned for also saying it.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for also saying it.



Banned because how's the forum creation going?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how's the forum creation going?



Banned because it's going. Still figuring stuff out.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's going. Still figuring stuff out.



Banned because oh, cool~


----------



## Holla (May 17, 2015)

Banned because you're leaving!?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool~


Banned because yeah. I should have it done by the end of today or tomorrow.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I should have it done by the end of today or tomorrow.



Banned because sweet. You better show me! I'm curious. >w<



Holla said:


> Banned because you're leaving!?



Banned because yes. All good things come to an end~


----------



## Taka (May 17, 2015)

Banned because I read some bits of your stories on Wattpad and they look really awesome so far!


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

Taka said:


> Banned because I read some bits of your stories on Wattpad and they look really awesome so far!



Banned because thank you! I'm actually updating one of them right now~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sweet. You better show me! I'm curious. >w<
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because yes. All good things come to an end~



Banned because XD I can tell.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD I can tell.



Banned because I guess it is pretty obvious. >////<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I guess it is pretty obvious. >////<



Banned because yes it is xD Very obvious.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes it is xD Very obvious.



Banned because yay! Obvious curiosity is obvious. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay! Obvious curiosity is obvious. XD



Banned because yes yay! xD 
I'll let you know when I've got it somewhat sorted.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes yay! xD
> I'll let you know when I've got it somewhat sorted.



Banned because hip hip hooray~
Oooh, I'm so hyped.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hip hip hooray~
> Oooh, I'm so hyped.



Banned because XD 
It isn't that amazing.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD
> It isn't that amazing.



Banned because I always get excited when other people get creative. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I always get excited when other people get creative. :3



Banned because I'm always trying to find something creative to do...plus, this is pretty fun to do.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm always trying to find something creative to do...plus, this is pretty fun to do.



Banned because that's great that you're having fun!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's great that you're having fun!~



Banned because yup!  
I've just got to figure it up.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yup!
> I've just got to figure it up.



Banned because I'm sure you'll do great. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm sure you'll do great. ^^



Banned because thanks for the vote of confidence ^^


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks for the vote of confidence ^^



Banned because np!

I just posted my third topic for one of my books. I'm on a roll~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np!
> 
> I just posted my third topic for one of my books. I'm on a roll~



Banned because that's awesome!


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's awesome!



Banned because thank you. I'm taking requests for it too, if you're interested.
(For "Tales of a Dying Soul)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you. I'm taking requests for it too, if you're interested.
> (For "Tales of a Dying Soul)



Banned for *gasps loudly* changing your avatar!  
I love it! 
Also, alright. I will check it out and see if I can think of something to request ^^


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for *gasps loudly* changing your avatar!
> I love it!
> Also, alright. I will check it out and see if I can think of something to request ^^



Banned because hehe, I found it and wanted to use it~
Thank you! ^^
I hope you enjoy reading it. Feel free to request anything you'd like to.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hehe, I found it and wanted to use it~
> Thank you! ^^
> I hope you enjoy reading it. Feel free to request anything you'd like to.



Banned because no problem, of course! ^^
Alright. I'm pretty sure I've read some of it, if not all of it...I always forget to vote on things. I had to go back and remember to vote on Bitter, which I'm like really excited about!  I've never gotten to read a book, while it's still a work in progress...I feel like I'm a part of something big and cool XD Idk...I'm weird.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no problem, of course! ^^
> Alright. I'm pretty sure I've read some of it, if not all of it...I always forget to vote on things. I had to go back and remember to vote on Bitter, which I'm like really excited about!  I've never gotten to read a book, while it's still a work in progress...I feel like I'm a part of something big and cool XD Idk...I'm weird.



Banned because 
Oh, no worries! You don't have to always vote~
YES! It's a nice big journey to read something while it's still being released or to watch a show while it's being aired because you can fangirl and imagine what'll happen next. oh, and discuss and then all the hype! No, you're not weird at all. It's so much better than binging on completed stuff imo.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because
> Oh, no worries! You don't have to always vote~
> YES! It's a nice big journey to read something while it's still being released or to watch a show while it's being aired because you can fangirl and imagine what'll happen next. oh, and discuss and then all the hype! No, you're not weird at all. It's so much better than binging on completed stuff imo.



Banned because yes! It's also funner that I know the author ^^ It's pretty interesting!  I've never really followed a book along. I try to follow shows, but they always take that mid-season break, and I loose interest xD


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! It's also funner that I know the author ^^ It's pretty interesting!  I've never really followed a book along. I try to follow shows, but they always take that mid-season break, and I loose interest xD



Banned because definitely! It's always fun to have writer friends. hehe~ Oooh, really? I like following books but I get disappointed if the author gives up on them. ;w; I get lazy with shows because I can't keep up watching them and I never catch up... so I drop 'em.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because definitely! It's always fun to have writer friends. hehe~ Oooh, really? I like following books but I get disappointed if the author gives up on them. ;w; I get lazy with shows because I can't keep up watching them and I never catch up... so I drop 'em.



Banned because It is!  
That's part of the reason I won't bother with ones that aren't completed. That's happened to me a few times. They just quit. I understand why. It just sucks sometimes.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because It is!
> That's part of the reason I won't bother with ones that aren't completed. That's happened to me a few times. They just quit. I understand why. It just sucks sometimes.



Banned because I'm so glad we agree so much!
Yeah, I make sure that they have a few chapters up, at least, and that they updated recently before I start reading. It usually helps when you do that while choosing a book.

Just posted my fourth topic of today!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm so glad we agree so much!
> Yeah, I make sure that they have a few chapters up, at least, and that they updated recently before I start reading. It usually helps when you do that while choosing a book.
> 
> Just posted my fourth topic of today!



Banned because me too! ^^  
Hm. Good idea. 
That's awesome!  You're on a roll today!


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because me too! ^^
> Hm. Good idea.
> That's awesome!  You're on a roll today!



Banned because yay~ you'd think it'd get boring but it's not. ^w^
Yup, you should try it too!
Thanks. I'm out of topics for now so I'll update it again when someone requests or if I come up with a topic.


----------



## oswaldies (May 17, 2015)

banned because gay pride avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay~ you'd think it'd get boring but it's not. ^w^
> Yup, you should try it too!
> Thanks. I'm out of topics for now so I'll update it again when someone requests or if I come up with a topic.



Banned because exactly!  
I will. 
Np. I'm trying to work on the forum thing, but one of my dogs is chewing on my shoe and the other is chewing on my hand. Very frustrating xD


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly!
> I will.
> Np. I'm trying to work on the forum thing, but one of my dogs is chewing on my shoe and the other is chewing on my hand. Very frustrating xD



Banned because cool~
Oooh, that sounds kind of cute, actually. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because cool~
> Oooh, that sounds kind of cute, actually. X'D



Banned because it may _look_ cute, but the one that was chewing my hand has ****ing sharp teeth...
The other is now curled up on my feet, which is, actually cute xD


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it may _look_ cute, but the one that was chewing my hand has ****ing sharp teeth...
> The other is now curled up on my feet, which is, actually cute xD



Banned because oh, my... that does sound rough. 
Hehe. You should post about them more. They sound cute~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, my... that does sound rough.
> Hehe. You should post about them more. They sound cute~



Banned for changing your avatar more times xD 
What I just said is pretty much what they do xD They chew on things and sleep.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for changing your avatar more times xD
> What I just said is pretty much what they do xD They chew on things and sleep.



Banned because I get indecisive easily.
Awesome. XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I get indecisive easily.
> Awesome. XD



Banned because I do too, sometimes, which is why my signature changed so often xD 
Indeed. Super awesome.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I do too, sometimes, which is why my signature changed so often xD
> Indeed. Super awesome.



Banned because I think I'm done now.
Agreed~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think I'm done now.
> Agreed~



Banned because it made me sigh....a sigh...of sadness T^T


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it made me sigh....a sigh...of sadness T^T



Banned because really? ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because really? ;w;



Banned because it just made me remember that you're leaving.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it just made me remember that you're leaving.



Banned because oh...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh...



Banned because yeahhh...BUT...


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeahhh...BUT...



Banned because but what...?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because but what...?



Banned because I just wanted to call you a conjunction...I don't know...I had something clever I wanted to say, but it didn't happen.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I just wanted to call you a conjunction...I don't know...I had something clever I wanted to say, but it didn't happen.



Banned because what did you want to say?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what did you want to say?



Banned because I don't know. I was trying to think of something clever, and I couldn't think of anything. So, I just called you a conjunction, instead.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know. I was trying to think of something clever, and I couldn't think of anything. So, I just called you a conjunction, instead.



Banned because okay...


----------



## xara (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay...



Banned because not okay...


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because not okay...



Banned because what does your signature mean?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Banned because I'm making progress!


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm making progress!



Banned because good job!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

Banned because Goodbye. {for now}


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Banned because, "I keep rewinding progress." is a fitting lyric to my current situation. I deleted the forum. I wasted a super key, because I'm rash sometimes. So, now, I'm starting over, but I've got the hang of it. So, I should be quicker at this, this time. BUT! Any name suggestions? Because I can't get past 'Drive-Thru', for some reason.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, "I keep rewinding progress." is a fitting lyric to my current situation. I deleted the forum. I wasted a super key, because I'm rash sometimes. So, now, I'm starting over, but I've got the hang of it. So, I should be quicker at this, this time. BUT! Any name suggestions? Because I can't get past 'Drive-Thru', for some reason.



Banned because you can just delete the plug-in that used the super key... instead of all that...

Name suggestions depend on what you plan to use it for.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can just delete the plug-in that used the super key... instead of all that...
> 
> Name suggestions depend on what you plan to use it for.



Banned because I did. Super key did not reappear.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I did. Super key did not reappear.



Banned because that's weird.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's weird.



Banned because yeah. I was hoping it would, but it didn't. *poof* Gone forever.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I was hoping it would, but it didn't. *poof* Gone forever.



Banned because oh...

what do you plan to post on your forum?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh...
> 
> what do you plan to post on your forum?



Banned because I don't even know...I had the generic stuff laid out, 
Music, movies, games (with a pokemon sub-topic), books, a place for forum games, intro board with rules...there's just not a whole lot that I'm super passionate about, except for music, and I don't know how I would center a forum around that...


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't even know...I had the generic stuff laid out,
> Music, movies, games (with a pokemon sub-topic), books, a place for forum games, intro board with rules...there's just not a whole lot that I'm super passionate about, except for music, and I don't know how I would center a forum around that...



Banned because it'd be better to join an already established one if it'll be one of those typical ones...

if it's a specific, music-only forum, then it'd make sense to have your own.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it'd be better to join an already established one if it'll be one of those typical ones...
> 
> if it's a specific, music-only forum, then it'd make sense to have your own.



Banned because ah. I'll figure something out.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah. I'll figure something out.



Banned because okay~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Banned because got it.


----------



## Myst (May 17, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because got it.



Banned because got what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because got what?



Banned because you'll see. ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you'll see. ^-^



Banned because I'm excited. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm excited. :3



Banned because again, it isn't that amazing, and it's probably not going to be, and this may take me a while, because I'm going to have a well-thought out plan, before I go trying to make another forum, but I've got ideas, now. 
Oh, and I started watching that anime you told me about.


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because again, it isn't that amazing, and it's probably not going to be, and this may take me a while, because I'm going to have a well-thought out plan, before I go trying to make another forum, but I've got ideas, now.
> Oh, and I started watching that anime you told me about.



Banned because oooh, I see. Well, I'm just easily excitable when I'm hyper.

Oh, which one?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, I see. Well, I'm just easily excitable when I'm hyper.
> 
> Oh, which one?



Banned because yeah. I'm excited. I always want to do **** like this or whatever, but when it gets down to it, my mind is blank. I am creatively challenged, and it's annoying as hell. 

The one...the one where they live underwater, but they have to go to a land school. 
I'm on episode 9. I started watching Princess Jellyfish too, but I'm only on the first episode. Though, I will watch it, because it seems really nice as well.


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I'm excited. I always want to do **** like this or whatever, but when it gets down to it, my mind is blank. I am creatively challenged, and it's annoying as hell.
> 
> The one...the one where they live underwater, but they have to go to a land school.
> I'm on episode 9. I started watching Princess Jellyfish too, but I'm only on the first episode. Though, I will watch it, because it seems really nice as well.



Banned because oooh, I see. I hope you can do it! ^w^

Oh, yeah! Nagi no Asukara~
Hehe, I'm glad you like them. >////<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I need some encouragement so I can finish this Bitter chapter. Can you help me? >w<

I'm 666 words in...


----------



## lelylostinanightmare (May 18, 2015)

banned because I said so


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oooh, I see. I hope you can do it! ^w^
> 
> Oh, yeah! Nagi no Asukara~
> Hehe, I'm glad you like them. >////<
> ...



Banned because I know I can!  I can do anything!...not really, but I am encouraging myself!  xD

Yeah. They're both really cute. I like 'em. 

Okay. 
YOU CAN DO IT!!! THE WHOLE WORLD DEPENDS ON THIS! IF YOU DON'T FINISH, THEN SATAN WINS! We can't have Satan winning!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lelylostinanightmare said:


> banned because I said so



Banned for saying so. How dare you!


----------



## lelylostinanightmare (May 18, 2015)

banned because satan wants to win -o-


----------



## Ken1997 (May 18, 2015)

Banned because satan is a bad person.


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know I can!  I can do anything!...not really, but I am encouraging myself!  xD
> 
> Yeah. They're both really cute. I like 'em.
> 
> ...



Banned because keep at it and you'll get there!

Yay! So do I! <3

Thanks! >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

lelylostinanightmare said:


> banned because satan wants to win -o-



Banned because Satan doesn't deserve to win!



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because satan is a bad person.



Banned because satan isn't even a person.



Myst said:


> Banned because keep at it and you'll get there!
> 
> Yay! So do I! <3
> 
> Thanks! >w<



Banned because thanks! ^_^

No problem!


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

Banned because I'm finally editing Silhouette again~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Satan doesn't deserve to win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

Banned because we never got to 50k posts...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because whatever floats your boat.



Banned because water. Water does.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because we never got to 50k posts...



Banned because nope! You know what that means! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm finally editing Silhouette again~



Banned because awesomesauce!


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nope! You know what that means!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because awesomesauce!



Banned because it means nothing now~

Banned because I'm up to chapter 8/27 in editing. Once I'm done, new chapters will come out.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it means nothing now~
> 
> Banned because I'm up to chapter 8/27 in editing. Once I'm done, new chapters will come out.



Banned because it means everything. 

Also banned because awesome!


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it means everything.
> 
> Also banned because awesome!



Banned because nothing~ :3

Banned because mmhm!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nothing~ :3
> 
> Banned because mmhm!



Banned because ~everything~  =^,..,^=


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ~everything~  =^,..,^=



Banned because nothing at all. *mini song refence*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nothing at all. *mini song refence*



Banned because but to you, this means nothing...nothing at all...*also mini song reference, probably unrelated to yours* xD


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because but to you, this means nothing...nothing at all...*also mini song reference, probably unrelated to yours* xD



Banned because totally unrelated. I was referencing "The Lazy Song"


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because totally unrelated. I was referencing "The Lazy Song"



Banned because I figured as much. I was referencing "Perfect World"


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I figured as much. I was referencing "Perfect World"



Banned because cool~ Never heard of that.

I edited 10 chapters tonight. That's good progress. Now, good night! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because cool~ Never heard of that.
> 
> I edited 10 chapters tonight. That's good progress. Now, good night! ^^



Banned because it's a Simple Plan song xD 

Alright! Goodnight!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because water. Water does.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because go to sleep.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 18, 2015)

Banned for telling others what to do.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because go to sleep.



Banned because don't tell me what to do, booboo

- - - Post Merge - - -



kaylagirl said:


> Banned for telling others what to do.



Banned because exactly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## iRonnoc (May 18, 2015)

Banned for being too transparent.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Banned for not being transparent enough.


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

Banned because I don't see the transparency


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

Banned because that's what I said xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

Banned because lmao

Hi, Courtney!  How are you?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because lmao
> 
> Hi, Courtney!  How are you?



Banned because hi!  
I'm fine. A little out of it, kind of really want to play Monopoly and eat some chicken, but ya know. Can't have everything xD 
How are you?


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hi!
> I'm fine. A little out of it, kind of really want to play Monopoly and eat some chicken, but ya know. Can't have everything xD
> How are you?



Banned because omg you actually want to play that friendship destroying, chaos bringing, havoc inducing game called Monopoly? I haven't been able to get through a single game without someone crying or screaming. xD

I'm good! At work like usual. The tbt basement keeps me from going insane from boredom c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 18, 2015)

banned because tbt is pretty amazing c:


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because tbt is pretty amazing c:



Banned because yeah >u< Compared to other forums, tbt just seems to have nicer people. Everyone here is great. Even the trolls aren't as bad


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omg you actually want to play that friendship destroying, chaos bringing, havoc inducing game called Monopoly? I haven't been able to get through a single game without someone crying or screaming. xD
> 
> I'm good! At work like usual. The tbt basement keeps me from going insane from boredom c:



Banned because yes! I haven't played it in forever, and I saw it at Wal-mart for like $12. I didn't get it, though...I've never had a bad experience playing it xD 

Work. Yeah. I feel the same way. Plus, people are generally nice, and it feels like...idk...like a...um...consistent group of people. I don't know xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! I haven't played it in forever, and I saw it at Wal-mart for like $12. I didn't get it, though...I've never had a bad experience playing it xD
> 
> Work. Yeah. I feel the same way. Plus, people are generally nice, and it feels like...idk...like a...um...consistent group of people. I don't know xD



Banned because you should get a special kind of Monopoly! They have a monopoly version of so many franchises. I got the Sanic one and my siblings and I ended up fighting like crazy after about an hour playing.I wish I could play wih you instead ;u;

All hail tbt! Yeah, it's nice to see the same familiar faces everywherr

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for that everywherr typo


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you should get a special kind of Monopoly! They have a monopoly version of so many franchises. I got the Sanic one and my siblings and I ended up fighting like crazy after about an hour playing.I wish I could play wih you instead ;u;
> 
> All hail tbt! Yeah, it's nice to see the same familiar faces everywherr



Banned because oh, that's so cool!  
Hm. I think I never had a bad experience, because I never knew what was going on xD 
But that would be cool! 

It is.I like it.. I talk to people on here, more often than I talk to my irl friend...it's weird.


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh, that's so cool!
> Hm. I think I never had a bad experience, because I never knew what was going on xD
> But that would be cool!
> 
> It is.I like it.. I talk to people on here, more often than I talk to my irl friend...it's weird.



Banned because you played Monopoly without knowing what's going on? lmao If there was teleportation, I would totally bring my Sanic monopoly board over. We do need a third person to join in though >u>

Same! I don't have much of a social life because I work from 10 am to 9:30 pm on weekdays. Talking on tbt gets me through the slow work days


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you played Monopoly without knowing what's going on? lmao If there was teleportation, I would totally bring my Sanic monopoly board over. We do need a third person to join in though >u>
> 
> Same! I don't have much of a social life because I work from 10 am to 9:30 pm on weekdays. Talking on tbt gets me through the slow work days



Banned because yeah...I also played Life and had no idea what the deal with it was...That would totally awesome!  I'm sure someone else wouldn't mind joining in ^^

Yeah. I don't have much of a social life, because I'm a ****ing hermit, basically XD 
People make me so anxious.


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah...I also played Life and had no idea what the deal with it was...That would totally awesome!  I'm sure someone else wouldn't mind joining in ^^
> 
> Yeah. I don't have much of a social life, because I'm a ****ing hermit, basically XD
> People make me so anxious.



The game of Life is fun! Have you played the video game version of it that's on the xbox, wii, etc? I have the wii version of it. When you get married, the game randomly generates your spouse and what they look like. And the results are hilarious most of the time

You and me both! Do you work or do you just chill at home usually?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> The game of Life is fun! Have you played the video game version of it that's on the xbox, wii, etc? I have the wii version of it. When you get married, the game randomly generates your spouse and what they look like. And the results are hilarious most of the time
> 
> You and me both! Do you work or do you just chill at home usually?



Banned because I didn't even know there was a video game version of it!   I have a 360. That sounds interesting...and weird xD

Yeah, no. I just stay at home, mostly and take care of my sick grandfather. I couldn't get a job even if I wanted to. I have to get a GED first xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't even know there was a video game version of it!   I have a 360. That sounds interesting...and weird xD
> 
> Yeah, no. I just stay at home, mostly and take care of my sick grandfather. I couldn't get a job even if I wanted to. I have to get a GED first xD



Banned because Life is in a game titled 'Family Game Night'. It has other games like Twister and Connect Four, but no one really plays those. >u>





This is part 1 of a playthrough with uberhaxornova. It's so funny

Aww you are so sweet! I hope everything is okay with your grandpa ;u;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Life is in a game titled 'Family Game Night'. It has other games like Twister and Connect Four, but no one really plays those. >u>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because oooooh, thaaat. I think I had that? or something...maybe...I don't know, if I did it was on my xbox that got stolen xD So, pointless anyway. I will watch it then!  Thanks. 

Well, if anyone is going to to it,....


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oooooh, thaaat. I think I had that? or something...maybe...I don't know, if I did it was on my xbox that got stolen xD So, pointless anyway. I will watch it then!  Thanks.
> 
> Well, if anyone is going to to it,....



Banned because your xbox got stolen? ;3; That's horrible! Do you want to replace it with another console? 

omg when I saw the gif this is all I could think of






- - - Post Merge - - -

That image always shows up at the end of April. I die everytime


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your xbox got stolen? ;3; That's horrible! Do you want to replace it with another console?
> 
> omg when I saw the gif this is all I could think of
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah. It did. I did replace. I replaced it wiiiiiiiiiiiittttthhhhhh..........ANOTHER XBOX  xD

This was the first year that I saw that, and all I could think was why hadn't I seen this sooner?!  I laughed forever, because that was my absolute favorite part in that song xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. It did. I did replace. I replaced it wiiiiiiiiiiiittttthhhhhh..........ANOTHER XBOX  xD
> 
> This was the first year that I saw that, and all I could think was why hadn't I seen this sooner?!  I laughed forever, because that was my absolute favorite part in that song xD



Banned because yay! All is right with the world again xD

You only saw that glorious meme this year?! *overly dramatic gasp* lmao thanks to the internet, I keep hearing it as May instead of me.. It has ruined the song. But it also made it better at the same time

Oh and btw





like right now


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! All is right with the world again xD
> 
> You only saw that glorious meme this year?! *overly dramatic gasp* lmao thanks to the internet, I keep hearing it as May instead of me.. It has ruined the song. But it also made it better at the same time
> 
> ...



Banned because yes! Only this year. It's so sad. I was so happy, though, because like...I was obsessed with *Nsync...I even had all of those little marionette dolls they came out with XD It was crazy. They were the best. **** the Backstreet Boys XD 

XD Yes, it is...for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! Only this year. It's so sad. I was so happy, though, because like...I was obsessed with *Nsync...I even had all of those little marionette dolls they came out with XD It was crazy. They were the best. **** the Backstreet Boys XD
> 
> XD Yes, it is...for a couple more weeks.



Banned because better late than never! Now you must uphold the internet tradition of posting that meme on the last week of April every year for the rest of your life. It is now your destiny

I loved both Nsync and Backstreet Boys (my mom was obsessed over the Backstreet Boys and I was forced to listen to them a lot more). c: I'm happy that Justin Timberlake has moved on to bigger and better things too


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because better late than never! Now you must uphold the internet tradition of posting that meme on the last week of April every year for the rest of your life. It is now your destiny
> 
> I loved both Nsync and Backstreet Boys (my mom was obsessed over the Backstreet Boys and I was forced to listen to them a lot more). c: I'm happy that Justin Timberlake has moved on to bigger and better things too



Banned because yes! It is my duty! 

My cousin loved Backstreet Boys. She tried to force me to watch them on a VHS...I left xD Lance Bass was my absolute favorite, then Chris >.< I miss them. I wish they would do like a reunion album or something. that would be awesome.


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! It is my duty!
> 
> My cousin loved Backstreet Boys. She tried to force me to watch them on a VHS...I left xD Lance Bass was my absolute favorite, then Chris >.< I miss them. I wish they would do like a reunion album or something. that would be awesome.



Banned because yay! A new ally has joined the 'It's Gonna Be May' Brigade! Hopefully this banning thread will still be here next April so we can spam the meme everywhere

Backstreet Boys and Nsync were like the golden age of boy bands. What's your opinion on One Direction? lol!

I wish they had a reunion album. ;3; The Backstreet Boys had some, so why can't they?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! A new ally has joined the 'It's Gonna Be May' Brigade! Hopefully this banning thread will still be here next April so we can spam the meme everywhere
> 
> Backstreet Boys and Nsync were like the golden age of boy bands. What's your opinion on one Direction? lol!
> 
> I wish they had a reunion album. ;3; The Backstreet Boys had some, so why can't they?



Banned because yay! It better be! Or I will just spend a whole year banning myself. I wonder what this forum will look like a year from now...who will be gone and who will still be here...

They were. Lol. I don't like any current boybands. I have my boyband picked out. One and that's all that I need xD
I don't know, but I wish they would!


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

Banned because yeah.. A lot changes in a year. I'm sure a lot of people will move on to another website, but not me. I'll still be here talking about memes and goofing off. I hope you'll be around too!

Same!! The new boy bands can't replace Nsync and Backstreet Boys. Their music can't even compare >u>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself because I have to go back to work now ;n;

Talk to you later!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah.. A lot changes in a year. I'm sure a lot of people will move on to another website, but not me. I'll still be here talking about memes and goofing off. I hope you'll be around too!
> 
> Same!! The new boy bands can't replace Nsync and Backstreet Boys. Their music can't even compare >u>



Banned because I plan on it!  

Nah, they could never. Though, I think there was another boyband back then. I  think it was called 90 degrees or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banning myself because I have to go back to work now ;n;
> 
> Talk to you later!



Banned because alright! 
Talk to ya later!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 18, 2015)

Banned because you won't be here in a year.


----------



## oswaldies (May 18, 2015)

banned for seeing one's death


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you won't be here in a year.



Banned because I said I _plan_ to be.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 18, 2015)

Banned because your plan will backfire.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because your plan will backfire.



Banned because it won't.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 18, 2015)

Banned because whatever floats your boat.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 18, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because whatever floats your boat.



Banned because water...water floats my boat...I don't even have a boat! ;n; 

Whatever tickles your pickle.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Myst (May 18, 2015)

Banned for letting this get to the second page.


----------



## Dae Min (May 18, 2015)

Banned because thanks to you, it's on the first page again


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thanks to you, it's on the first page again



Banned because mmhm.

I'm conflicted right now.

Should I write more for Bitter, or continue editing Silhouette? >.<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because mmhm.
> 
> I'm conflicted right now.
> 
> Should I write more for Bitter, or continue editing Silhouette? >.<



Banned because


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because



Banned because obvious, I'll do both, but like which do I do first? But it's too late since I already started the next chapter for Bitter. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because obvious, I'll do both, but like which do I do first? But it's too late since I already started the next chapter for Bitter. ^^



Banned because well then. Problem solved!


----------



## Dae Min (May 19, 2015)

Banned for being a problem solver


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well then. Problem solved!



Banned because mmhm. I don't think I'll be able to finish it tonight. I'm super sleepy already. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned for being a problem solver



Banned because heh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for being a problem solver



Banned because thanks! I worked really hard to help Myst make that decision! X'D



Myst said:


> Banned because mmhm. I don't think I'll be able to finish it tonight. I'm super sleepy already. >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because well...you don't _have_ to finish it tonight. You know, you did get the third chapter up last night. So, you've already made progress. So, it's fine! ^_^


----------



## Dae Min (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! I worked really hard to help Myst make that decision! X'D



Banned because your hard work was truly impeccable!

I just found out that someone else can take my shifts tomorrow. Yay for a day off from work >u<


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well...you don't _have_ to finish it tonight. You know, you did get the third chapter up last night. So, you've already made progress. So, it's fine! ^_^



Banned because I know but I kind of want to... so we'll see if I can. Btw, I'm feeling a bit evil tonight and it's really showing in this chapter. lmao

I'm not killing characters. I'm killing _human_ characters.  I'm making the reader pity them before they die...

143 words so far out of the usual 1000~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your hard work was truly impeccable!
> 
> I just found out that someone else can take my shifts tomorrow. Yay for a day off from work >u<



Banned because thanks! lmao. 
Yay! That's awesome awesome! 



Myst said:


> Banned because I know but I kind of want to... so we'll see if I can. Btw, I'm feeling a bit evil tonight and it's really showing in this chapter. lmao
> 
> I'm not killing characters. I'm killing _human_ characters.  I'm making the reader pity them before they die...
> 
> 143 words so far out of the usual 1000~



Banned because that sounds wonderful!  I would love to read another chapter tonight, but if you can't, no pressure!


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that sounds wonderful!  I would love to read another chapter tonight, but if you can't, no pressure!



Banned because that's not pressure at all. It's motivation! I'll try my best, just for you! ^^

Sneak peek: It starts off in Margaret's POV. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's not pressure at all. It's motivation! I'll try my best, just for you! ^^
> 
> Sneak peek: It starts off in Margaret's POV. lmao



Banned because nuu. Don't go out of your way for me...
Ah, the good ole POV switch! xD


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nuu. Don't go out of your way for me...
> Ah, the good ole POV switch! xD



Banned because yes! I'm just so hyper on ice cream that I can barely focus so you will help me with this push~
Mmhm. And since she's the one about to get murdered, it'll be fun!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes! I'm just so hyper on ice cream that I can barely focus so you will help me with this push~
> Mmhm. And since she's the one about to get murdered, it'll be fun!



Banned because ice cream! D:< Always with the ice cream! 
I actually did get ice cream. Ice cream and pizza : D

I used to hate POV switches, because they would confuse the hell out of me, but I'm used to them now. So, it's cool xD


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ice cream! D:< Always with the ice cream!
> I actually did get ice cream. Ice cream and pizza : D
> 
> I used to hate POV switches, because they would confuse the hell out of me, but I'm used to them now. So, it's cool xD



Banned because yeah... I finished it all, too~
Niice!

Oh, really? :3


----------



## Dae Min (May 19, 2015)

Banned because POV switches confuse me too and I am not used to them yet D:


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because POV switches confuse me too and I am not used to them yet D:



Banned because I'm writing in third-person so... I think they're obvious.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah... I finished it all, too~
> Niice!
> 
> Oh, really? :3



Banned because awesome!  
I still have some left. I like ice cream, but it's sooo cold. 

Yeah. I went from Goosebumps, straight into adult horror (where they changes POVs a lot). So, it threw me for a loop xD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because POV switches confuse me too and I am not used to them yet D:



Banned because almost all of the books I started reading do it. So, I had no choice xD 
Though, Misery did it in a way that I couldn't seem to grasp, and it confused me to no end.


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome!
> I still have some left. I like ice cream, but it's sooo cold.
> 
> Yeah. I went from Goosebumps, straight into adult horror (where they changes POVs a lot). So, it threw me for a loop xD



Banned because yup. 
Oooh, niice, and yeah, it is cold. lol

Oh, I see. Well, at least you're used to it now, right?


----------



## Dae Min (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because almost all of the books I started reading do it. So, I had no choice xD
> Though, Misery did it in a way that I couldn't seem to grasp, and it confused me to no end.



Aw, really? How did Misery do it that was different from all the others? 

A lot of fanfictions abuse the POV switch so I ended up not liking them xD And they'd also write '_Character name_'s POV' in bold letters before every switch


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

Banned because I hope I'm using my POV shifts well.


----------



## Dae Min (May 19, 2015)

Banned because I'm sure you are ^^


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm sure you are ^^



Banned because yay!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

Banned because I'm positive that everything is fine. 
I have to go to sleep now. Goodnight ;-^^


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm positive that everything is fine.
> I have to go to sleep now. Goodnight ;-^^



Banned because have a good night!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I wrote half of the chapter... too tired to finish. Night. >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because have a good night!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because I wrote half of the chapter... too tired to finish. Night. >.<



Banned because you post more than Justin.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Aw, really? How did Misery do it that was different from all the others?
> 
> A lot of fanfictions abuse the POV switch so I ended up not liking them xD And they'd also write '_Character name_'s POV' in bold letters before every switch



Banned because, if I remember correctly, it would be in the main character's POV, then still in his POV but at a time before the now, and then in the other main character's POV, and idk...the time POV switch is what got me, because I couldn't keep up xD

Ah. I don't really read fanfiction. So, I guess I'll never have to suffer through that xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm positive that everything is fine.
> I have to go to sleep now. Goodnight ;-^^



Also, banning myself for being too sleepy to even get that damn emote right xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 19, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, if I remember correctly, it would be in the main character's POV, then still in his POV but at a time before the now, and then in the other main character's POV, and idk...the time POV switch is what got me, because I couldn't keep up xD
> 
> Ah. I don't really read fanfiction. So, I guess I'll never have to suffer through that xD



Banned because good! Don't read fanfiction. The authors are pure evil sometimes >u>


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 19, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because good! Don't read fanfiction. The authors are pure evil sometimes >u>



Banned because I'm not fan enough of anything to read fanfiction for it XD 
So, I'm good ^-^ Don't worry.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 19, 2015)

Banned because of too much book talking.


----------



## Myst (May 19, 2015)

Banned because not enough book-talking.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banning both of y'all motha fukkas for abandoning ship.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned because they probably joined for the Captain's booty and left as soon as they got it

(I apologize in advance for any weird things I say since it's late and I should be asleep bgdhbg)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned because no worries. You made me think of The Goonies, and it made me smile xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned because yay! Knowing you smiled made me smile too >u<

And what are the Goonies? I live under a rock and don't know anything


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! Knowing you smiled made me smile too >u<
> 
> And what are the Goonies? I live under a rock and don't know anything



BANNED BECAUSE OH MY GAWD ASHLEY!


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banning both of y'all motha fukkas for abandoning ship.



Banned because I was the last poster so... not my fault. *grins*

I don't know who the Goonies are either but then again, I don't know a lot of pop culture.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was the last poster so... not my fault. *grins*
> 
> I don't know who the Goonies are either but then again, I don't know a lot of pop culture.



BANNED BECAUSE OH MY GAWD, MYST!  
It was a very pivotal movie in the 80s....I mean...how...how could you not? 
D,: I feel so old, and I'm not even that old.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I don't know anything about it D8

Educate me pleasee

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm 21 and you're probably around that age. We're not that old >u<


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE OH MY GAWD, MYST!
> It was a very pivotal movie in the 80s....I mean...how...how could you not?
> D,: I feel so old, and I'm not even that old.



Banned because I don't know a lot of things concerning films, music, shows, etc.

Well, I'm 17 so... .-.
It's okay~


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I wish I was 17 again


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I don't know anything about it D8
> 
> Educate me pleasee
> 
> ...



Banned because The Goonies!

I am!  How'd you guess? Half the people on here think I'm 14 or something...except Myst who figured it out, and Kevin, who I made solve a riddle to find out.



Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know a lot of things concerning films, music, shows, etc.
> 
> Well, I'm 17 so... .-.
> It's okay~



T^T Banned because next I know, y'all are gonna tell me y'all have never seen The Breakfast Club...or...Grease....I mean...wat.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> T^T Banned because next I know, y'all are gonna tell me y'all have never seen The Breakfast Club...or...Grease....I mean...wat.



Banned because I've seen neither... *shrug*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've seen neither... *shrug*



Banned because omg...
And you've never seen Mean Girls or White Chicks, either. Have you?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (May 20, 2015)

Banned for never seeing either. :v

Ninja'd.

Banned for mentioning my favorite movie Mean Girls.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because The Goonies!
> 
> I am!  How'd you guess? Half the people on here think I'm 14 or something...except Myst who figured it out, and Kevin, who I made solve a riddle to find out.



Banned because people have assumed I was 14 and 15 and I was like, 'GASP! I ARE OFFENDED HOW DARE YOU DHJABDHGA' but then I realized that I act like a kid 24/7 so.. I guess it makes sense that they'd think that. xD

Oh and *high fives* Hooray for 21! I guessed because we were able to reminisce about the good old days (that Nsync/Backstreet Boy conversation from the other day, and goosebumps/warrior cats, and old spongebob episodes).


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Banned for never seeing either. :v



Banned for loving Yukkii and getting ninja'd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because people have assumed I was 14 and 15 and I was like, 'GASP! I ARE OFFENDED HOW DARE YOU DHJABDHGA' but then I realized that I act like a kid 24/7 so.. I guess it makes sense that they'd think that. xD
> 
> Oh and *high fives* Hooray for 21! I guessed because we were able to reminisce about the good old days (that Nsync/Backstreet Boy conversation from the other day, and goosebumps/warrior cats, and old spongebob episodes).



Banned because exactly! 

Oh XD I already almost forgot about that. Speaking of which, I am coincidentally listening to an Nsync song right now XD


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because omg...
> And you've never seen Mean Girls or White Chicks, either. Have you?



Banned because I've seen Mean Girls. I've never heard of "White Chicks"...


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly!
> 
> Oh XD I already almost forgot about that. Speaking of which, I am coincidentally listening to an Nsync song right now XD



Banned because cool! What song? 

Oh and a daily reminder


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've seen Mean Girls. I've never heard of "White Chicks"...



Banned because ah! Alright. I can roll with that. White Chicks...I guess it was just a thing here, then, when it became so popular...Idk...

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because cool! What song?
> 
> Oh and a daily reminder



Banned because it was 'It Makes me Ill." off of No Strings Attached. 

XD Thank you. I forgot it was May xD


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah! Alright. I can roll with that. White Chicks...I guess it was just a thing here, then, when it became so popular...Idk...



Banned because I watched it in school, last year, in my Psychology class, for the first time ever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> Banned for never seeing either. :v
> 
> Ninja'd.
> 
> Banned for mentioning my favorite movie Mean Girls.



Banned for Mean Girls being your favourite movie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I watched it in school, last year, in my Psychology class, for the first time ever.



Banned because you got to watch _that_ in school? 
Man....I should have gone to your school xD


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you got to watch _that_ in school?
> Man....I should have gone to your school xD



Banned because we watched Forrest Gump yesterday. It was my third time watching it. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because we watched Forrest Gump yesterday. It was my third time watching it. lmao



Banned because you have like the coolest school ever, holy **** xD 
One time Forrest Gump was on TV at like midnight, on a school night, and I for some reason couldn't fall asleep because it was on, and I just laid there watching it for like two hours or something xD I don't even like the move _that_ much.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was 'It Makes me Ill." off of No Strings Attached.
> 
> XD Thank you. I forgot it was May xD



Banned because awesome!

I now have a mighty need to post that image everyday until May is over

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you have like the coolest school ever, holy **** xD
> One time Forrest Gump was on TV at like midnight, on a school night, and I for some reason couldn't fall asleep because it was on, and I just laid there watching it for like two hours or something xD I don't even like the move _that_ much.



Banned because my teacher made the class watch Saving Private Ryan. I could barely watch D:

Oh and people kept making jokes and called the movie 'Saving Ryan's Privates'


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you have like the coolest school ever, holy **** xD
> One time Forrest Gump was on TV at like midnight, on a school night, and I for some reason couldn't fall asleep because it was on, and I just laid there watching it for like two hours or something xD I don't even like the move _that_ much.



Banned because oh, wow, thanks! >w<
It's a cool movie and I've seen it every single year. hehe.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because awesome!
> 
> I now have a mighty need to post that image everyday until May is over
> 
> ...





Myst said:


> Banned because oh, wow, thanks! >w<
> It's a cool movie and I've seen it every single year. hehe.



Banned because you guys don't understand how cool that is, though. All I ever legitimately got to see in school were talking blood cells, and platelets and **** like that...badly animated....talking....blood cells...TALKING BLOOD CELLS! D,: It was horrible ;n;


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you guys don't understand how cool that is, though. All I ever legitimately got to see in school were talking blood cells, and platelets and **** like that...badly animated....talking....blood cells...TALKING BLOOD CELLS! D,: It was horrible ;n;



Banned because you watched talking blood cells?! omg What happened to Bill Nye the Science Guy? He's supposed to be there for all your science needs and education D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you watched talking blood cells?! omg What happened to Bill Nye the Science Guy? He's supposed to be there for all your science needs and education D:



Banned because Bill...Bill Nye...I didn't get Bill. I got blood cells and platelets....and I think there was a banana...I don't know.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Bill...Bill Nye...I didn't get Bill. I got blood cells and platelets....and I think there was a banana...I don't know.



Banned because gn!

I got Bill Nye too~ Oh, and my class did watch Saving Private Ryan last year.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because gn!
> 
> I got Bill Nye too~ Oh, and my class did watch Saving Private Ryan last year.



Banned because of incoming high five 

*high fives because of Bill Nye and Saving Ryan's Privates*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because gn!
> 
> I got Bill Nye too~ Oh, and my class did watch Saving Private Ryan last year.



Banned because I'll assume that gn stands for goodnight. So, goodnight! ^-^ Sweet dreams.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Bill...Bill Nye...I didn't get Bill. I got blood cells and platelets....and I think there was a banana...I don't know.



Oh.. I'm so sorry ;3; Your teachers are all douchenozzles for not giving you Bill Nye

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself because I forgot to ban 

Have a goodnight, Myst!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Oh.. I'm so sorry ;3; Your teachers are all douchenozzles for not giving you Bill Nye



Banned because they are! D: 
That's what I get for going to a "Christian" private school. It was horrible. The teachers had no degrees, and some of the things they said were horrific.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because they are! D:
> That's what I get for going to a "Christian" private school. It was horrible. The teachers had no degrees, and some of the things they said were horrific.



Banned because oh no..

Don't tell me that they completely ignore the concept of evolution and science in general D8


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because oh no..
> 
> Don't tell me that they completely ignore the concept of evolution and science in general D8



Banned because well, I'll be honest, I don't believe in the whole evolution thing, but that's just me...I don't know...it's the way I was brought up, I guess. Um, but yeah. They're teaching wasn't even the horrible part. It was their morals, I guess. The things they said outside of classwork...that was the horrible part.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, I'll be honest, I don't believe in the whole evolution thing, but that's just me...I don't know...it's the way I was brought up, I guess. Um, but yeah. They're teaching wasn't even the horrible part. It was their morals, I guess. The things they said outside of classwork...that was the horrible part.



Banned because that's fine! You don't have to believe in it if it doesn't make sense to you. I was mostly concerned about that because a lot of teachers like to pretend the theory doesn't even exist

What kind of morals did they teach you? OnO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's fine! You don't have to believe in it if it doesn't make sense to you. I was mostly concerned about that because a lot of teachers like to pretend the theory doesn't even exist
> 
> What kind of morals did they teach you? OnO



Banned because thanks! I was almost nervous to type that sentence, because I know how some people get about subjects such as that. I believe everyone deserves to have their own beliefs, and it's not anyone's place to tell them they're wrong, which is where my big problem came in at school. 

Well, because it's a "Christian" school, of course, being gay is a horrible sin. They were having a "talk" about it one time, that sent my friend home crying. I had one teacher in P.E....my ****ing pe teacher said that if her son (who was like 3 or 4) at the time ever came out as gay, she'd lock him in the closet and beat him. Along with that the rules were ridiculous and made up on the spot. I got sent to the office for my hair being in my face, and the lady put a ****ing piece of tape in my hair. You weren't allowed to wear black fingernail polish because it means you "worship the devil". Then it changed to any "dark" fingernail polish. I had a whole two hour English class on how Halloween is _really_ the "Devil's holiday." No dancing allowed....ever...The blatant bigotry and idiocy is what got me...It's just not healthy for growing minds questioning themselves. It's just not...I could go on for hours on how horrible of a school that was XD Sorry for my rant xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! I was almost nervous to type that sentence, because I know how some people get about subjects such as that. I believe everyone deserves to have their own beliefs, and it's not anyone's place to tell them they're wrong, which is where my big problem came in at school.
> 
> Well, because it's a "Christian" school, of course, being gay is a horrible sin. They were having a "talk" about it one time, that sent my friend home crying. I had one teacher in P.E....my ****ing pe teacher said that if her son (who was like 3 or 4) at the time ever came out as gay, she'd lock him in the closet and beat him. Along with that the rules were ridiculous and made up on the spot. I got sent to the office for my hair being in my face, and the lady put a ****ing piece of tape in my hair. You weren't allowed to wear black fingernail polish because it means you "worship the devil". Then it changed to any "dark" fingernail polish. I had a whole two hour English class on how Halloween is _really_ the "Devil's holiday." No dancing allowed....ever...The blatant bigotry and idiocy is what got me...It's just not healthy for growing minds questioning themselves. It's just not...I could go on for hours on how horrible of a school that was XD Sorry for my rant xD



Banned because I know what you mean! Some people get so easily offended when someone doesn't share their beliefs. Like I just want to say, "Calm the f*** down and get off your high horse. The world doesn't revolve around you" to them. Just leave people be. I myself have a certain belief about religion, but I won't get into it. ^^ That kind of discussion if meant for somewhere other than TBT

Holy sh** YOUR SCHOOL WAS HORRIBLE!! I got mad reading that. ugh ><

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's _so much_ I want to say about it, but I'm restraining myself from unleashing on the keyboard. D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I know what you mean! Some people get so easily offended when someone doesn't share their beliefs. Like I just want to say, "Calm the f*** down and get off your high horse. The world doesn't revolve around you" to them. Just leave people be. I myself have a certain belief about religion, but I won't get into it. ^^ That kind of discussion if meant for somewhere other than TBT
> 
> Holy sh** YOUR SCHOOL WAS HORRIBLE!! I got mad reading that. ugh ><



Banned because exactly! My beliefs may be wrong, but I find security in them. So, I don't need people shoving how wrong they are down my throat. There are two discussions I refuse to get into. Those are religion and politics xD I just won't do it...Plus, I won't get into a discussion about the anything to do with the LGBTAQ community around my neighborhood, because these people around me are so deeprooted in their beliefs, that...they just piss me off xD I can't deal with it. I just can't deal. 

I know! I got mad typing it!...they're horrible, and I can't wait for that school to finally get closed the **** down, and burned to the ground, or the people that own it leave, because I'm pretty sure their daughter isn't going to take over. She couldn't even teach simple algebra...Nonetheless run a whole school that's falling apart at the seams. Even though, I was bullied at public school for a whole semester (before I ended leaving it too), it was still better than that school.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly! My beliefs may be wrong, but I find security in them. So, I don't need people shoving how wrong they are down my throat. There are two discussions I refuse to get into. Those are religion and politics xD I just won't do it...Plus, I won't get into a discussion about the anything to do with the LGBTAQ community around my neighborhood, because these people around me are so deeprooted in their beliefs, that...they just piss me off xD I can't deal with it. I just can't deal.
> 
> I know! I got mad typing it!...they're horrible, and I can't wait for that school to finally get closed the **** down, and burned to the ground, or the people that own it leave, because I'm pretty sure their daughter isn't going to take over. She couldn't even teach simple algebra...Nonetheless run a whole school that's falling apart at the seams. Even though, I was bullied at public school for a whole semester (before I ended leaving it too), it was still better than that school.



Banned because you're one of the coolest people I've ever met. You stick by your own beliefs without caring about what other people think, and yet you can still acknowledge the flaws in it too. I'm sorry people have given you such a hard time about that stuff. imo as long as you're not completely close-minded or being a terrible influence (like the a**hole teachers you've mentioned), you're perfectly fine! 

That school needs to be shut down. It's disgusting and makes me sick to my stomach. I hope all the kids there don't get brainwashed into thinking that all those twisted viewpoints are acceptable ;A;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're one of the coolest people I've ever met. You stick by your own beliefs without caring about what other people think, and yet you can still acknowledge the flaws in it too. I'm sorry people have given you such a hard time about that stuff. imo as long as you're not completely close-minded or being a terrible influence (like the a**hole teachers you've mentioned), you're perfectly fine!
> 
> That school needs to be shut down. It's disgusting and makes me sick to my stomach. I hope all the kids there don't get brainwashed into thinking that all those twisted viewpoints are acceptable ;A;



Banned because thanks!  I'm a pretty open-minded person...I try to be at least ^-^

Yes! It does! I hate it. And all of that was just in 9th grade. Like, yes, the part of a person's life, where they are more than likely questioning themselves and their sexuality have to listen to all of that. It didn't affect me, because I'm very hardheaded and strong in what I do believe, on my own....but I know it affects other young people, and it makes me sick to know that they're warping their minds and shaming them for being who they are...it's sickening.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks!  I'm a pretty open-minded person...I try to be at least ^-^
> 
> Yes! It does! I hate it. And all of that was just in 9th grade. Like, yes, the part of a person's life, where they are more than likely questioning themselves and their sexuality have to listen to all of that. It didn't affect me, because I'm very hardheaded and strong in what I do believe, on my own....but I know it affects other young people, and it makes me sick to know that they're warping their minds and shaming them for being who they are...it's sickening.



Banned because no problem! You're awesome 

I agree with everything!! Again I am trying to restrain myself from going all out on the keyboard.. I have so much to say I honestly don't even know where to begin. 

It'd be great if the whole school burned down..

(Tried looking up a good 'killing with fire' meme for this but found this instead:







It'll be good to lighten the mood, maybe ;u; lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no problem! You're awesome
> 
> I agree with everything!! Again I am trying to restrain myself from going all out on the keyboard.. I have so much to say I honestly don't even know where to begin.
> 
> ...



Banned because thanks!  You're awesome, too!

Blah, it's fine. It would be great if it was, though xD I should look into that. Nah. Gosh, I hope it doesn't burn down now, because I'd probably be their first suspect xD

XD Perfect. I saw one on facebook earlier. 
But dear, awesome Ashley...It is bedtime...for me...I'm assuming for you, too, because it's either midnight for you or later. So, GO TO SLEEP, LIL MISSY!  
Goodnight! ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks!  You're awesome, too!
> 
> Blah, it's fine. It would be great if it was, though xD I should look into that. Nah. Gosh, I hope it doesn't burn down now, because I'd probably be their first suspect xD
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you ;//u//; 

And omg I would probably be suspected in being your accomplice then. We are partners in crime.

OKAY FINE I'LL GO TO SLEEP TOO. lmao Goodnight, awesome Courtney! Sleep well!


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

banned because my vita gave me bad acid trips


----------



## Nele (May 20, 2015)

^Banned because you have the same first letter


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

banned because i've got life mother


----------



## Nele (May 20, 2015)

^banned because.. .. just because it has to c:


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

banned because aquarius


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 20, 2015)

banned because i want a turtle...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I had a turtle once.


----------



## MayorBambie (May 20, 2015)

banned cus i've never had a turtle


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned because snapping turtles would get into the garage quite often, when I was a little kid.


----------



## xara (May 20, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is staring at me rudely.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned for misinterpreting admiration for rudeness.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I love the ghost in your avatar >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned for loving a ghost. Also banned because my dog stuck her toy in my cupholder xD


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

Banned because turtles are fast.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned because the turtle I once had, fell behind my toybox...I cried, until I found it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for loving a ghost. Also banned because my dog stuck her toy in my cupholder xD



Banned because omfg that sounds super cute! What kind of toy is it?

My friend had a dog whose favorite toy was a plushie of Homer Simpson


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omfg that sounds super cute! What kind of toy is it?
> 
> My friend had a dog whose favorite toy was a plushie of Homer Simpson



Banned because it was. I just laughed, because she left it perfectly in the cupholder xD 
It's some kind of kong toy or something. I can't give my dogs plushies they've got teeth of steel xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was. I just laughed, because she left it perfectly in the cupholder xD
> It's some kind of kong toy or something. I can't give my dogs plushies they've got teeth of steel xD



Banned because your dog is so neat and organized.  lmao! 

What is a kong toy?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your dog is so neat and organized.  lmao!
> 
> What is a kong toy?



Banned because it's this black toy thing that you "supposedly" can stick treats in. I got it because it's almost pure rubber. So, they can't tear it up, like they would anything else. My dachshund is a chewer, and she will rip through anything, if she can XD I can't even give her a doggie bed, because she'll tear it to bits.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's this black toy thing that you "supposedly" can stick treats in. I got it because it's almost pure rubber. So, they can't tear it up, like they would anything else. My dachshund is a chewer, and she will rip through anything, if she can XD I can't even give her a doggie bed, because she'll tear it to bits.



Banned because your dog could be a superhero with that kind of strength :O

Does your other dog have the same toy problems?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your dog could be a superhero with that kind of strength :O
> 
> Does your other dog have the same toy problems?



Banned because xD Yeah. Well, they were bred to hunt small rodents/animals and burrow. So, I guess it's to be expected. 
Yeah. One (the bigger one) just has really sharp teeth. So, it's easy for her to tear through fabric.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

Banned because time to update Bitter, finally!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned because yayayay!  
I started working on The Chase...I don't know. I'm kind of at a loss. I've got an idea, but it's hard to build a story off of a tiny tiny idea xD I'll figure something out. I'm pretty good at doing that xD


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yayayay!
> I started working on The Chase...I don't know. I'm kind of at a loss. I've got an idea, but it's hard to build a story off of a tiny tiny idea xD I'll figure something out. I'm pretty good at doing that xD



Banned because yay, indeed!
Oohh, I see. Well, good luck!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay, indeed!
> Oohh, I see. Well, good luck!~



Banned because indeed indeed! 
Thanks! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because indeed indeed!
> Thanks! ^-^



Banned because np~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I feel an overwhelming sense of awkwardness today, for some reason.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I feel an overwhelming sense of awkwardness today, for some reason.



Banned because oh.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I feel an overwhelming sense of awkwardness today, for some reason.



Banned because awkwardness on tbt or just in general? O.O


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because awkwardness on tbt or just in general? O.O



Banned because hello!


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned because hi Myst! ^^

How are you?


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because hi Myst! ^^
> 
> How are you?



Banned because I'm sleepy. What about you?

Oh, and trying to write but I can't focus. So hyper right now...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because awkwardness on tbt or just in general? O.O



Banned because just in general...super awkward today...I also feel a little anxious, and I don't know what that's about xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I'm sleepy too. I just got home from work and it was really boring like usual xD

I know what it's like to draw when hyper; my hands get all restless and all I want to do is get off the chair. I'm guessing it's not too different for you

Maybe you could take a small break from writing OuO


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because just in general...super awkward today...I also feel a little anxious, and I don't know what that's about xD



Banned because I feel anxious and hyper too...


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because just in general...super awkward today...I also feel a little anxious, and I don't know what that's about xD



Banned because you're not awkward! You're too awesome to be awkward

It's probably just an off day. We all have those once in a while


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm sleepy too. I just got home from work and it was really boring like usual xD
> 
> I know what it's like to draw when hyper; my hands get all restless and all I want to do is get off the chair. I'm guessing it's not too different for you
> 
> Maybe you could take a small break from writing OuO



Banned because I really want to write though. ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I really want to write though. ;w;



Banned because write if you really want to c:

I just think you should take a break later if you still have trouble focusing


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because write if you really want to c:
> 
> I just think you should take a break later if you still have trouble focusing



Banned because I am~

Hm... maybe... >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel anxious and hyper too...



Banned because we need a trampoline party!  I literally have so much energy surging through me that my hands are shaking xD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're not awkward! You're too awesome to be awkward
> 
> It's probably just an off day. We all have those once in a while



Banned because I AM SUPER AWKWARD! all the time ;n; I'm so awkward that, "Well, this is awkward." became known as my catchphrase! XD


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we need a trampoline party!  I literally have so much energy surging through me that my hands are shaking xD



Banned because omg. My hands are shaking too!


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I AM SUPER AWKWARD! all the time ;n; I'm so awkward that, "Well, this is awkward." became known as my catchphrase! XD



Banned because both you and Myst need to give me some of that hyperness and energy. I feel like bleh right now because of work and stuff 

And banned again because your level of awkwardness is not as bad as mine! I say some really bad jokes in public that makes everyone look at me funny.. and not in the good way. My execution is SO BAD and no one laughs!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I need that rush.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I need that rush.



Banned because you're not a good conversationalist.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because omg. My hands are shaking too!



Banned because omh! Are we the same or somthing?!  


mysonicplush said:


> Banned because both you and Myst need to give me some of that hyperness and energy. I feel like bleh right now because of work and stuff
> 
> And banned again because your level of awkwardness is not as bad as mine! I say some really bad jokes in public that makes everyone look at me funny.. and not in the good way. My execution is SO BAD and no one laughs!



Banned because I would gladly transfer my level of energy over to you, if I could, because it is not fun xD

Banned because my level of awkwardness is so bad that I make anyone that comes within my radius feel awkward. I can't even try to crack jokes in public. I can't even talk in public xD I just can't...


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're not a good conversationalist.



Banned because is that even a word?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is that even a word?



Banned for not knowing many words for someone who is graduating.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because omh! Are we the same or somthing?!



Banned because I bet we are! X'D

We have so much in common. lmao


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not knowing many words for someone who is graduating.



Banned because I'm the class of "2K" 15 baby!


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because is that even a word?



Banned because look it up.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I would gladly transfer my level of energy over to you, if I could, because it is not fun xD
> 
> Banned because my level of awkwardness is so bad that I make anyone that comes within my radius feel awkward. I can't even try to crack jokes in public. I can't even talk in public xD I just can't...



Banned because I feel like I'm turning into a literal pile of mush. The jellyness of your energy continues xD

Banned because noo I'm sure you're not as bad as you think! Besides, not telling jokes is better than trying to tell them and completely failing at it and embarrassing yourself ;3;


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because look it up.



Banned because I did, and you used the word incorrectly.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I bet we are! X'D
> 
> We have so much in common. lmao



Banned because  whoa. Mind=blown. I'm dead now.

xD I know. It's crazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm the class of "2K" 15 baby!



Banned because how shameful.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned because con?ver?sa?tion?al?ist
ˌk?nvərˈsāSHən(ə)ləst/
noun
a person who is good at or fond of engaging in conversation.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  whoa. Mind=blown. I'm dead now.
> 
> xD I know. It's crazy.
> 
> ...


Banned because you jelly?


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I did, and you used the word incorrectly.



Banned because I used it correctly.

"a person who is good at or fond of engaging in conversation"

The opposite of a "conversationalist" is a *bad conversationalist*, which you are one, because we can't seem to hold a good conversation and I blame you for that.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I feel like I'm turning into a literal pile of mush. The jellyness of your energy continues xD
> 
> Banned because noo I'm sure you're not as bad as you think! Besides, not telling jokes is better than trying to tell them and completely failing at it and embarrassing yourself ;3;



Banned because XD Nuuuuu! You need borax. 

Banned because I'm horrible...you don't even understand XD I wish I could have the courage to try to tell a joke in public...It's not embarrassing! *IT'S COURAGEOUS! *


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  whoa. Mind=blown. I'm dead now.
> 
> xD I know. It's crazy.



Banned because hehe~ Sounds so cool!

It's crazy good!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you jelly?



Banned because no. I am human.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I used it correctly.
> 
> "a person who is good at or fond of engaging in conversation"
> 
> The opposite of a "conversationalist" is a *bad conversationalist*, which you are one, because we can't seem to hold a good conversation and I blame you for that.



Banned because no. You should just say you are not a conversationalist. +1 for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no. I am human.



Banned because smh *sigh*.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hehe~ Sounds so cool!
> 
> It's crazy good!



Banned because xD oh, oh, but you've never seen White Chicks. dead giveaway that we're not the same person. Close but no cigar...
I don't actually know what that means, but it's a thing...people say it...sometimes. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Nuuuuu! You need borax.
> 
> Banned because I'm horrible...you don't even understand XD I wish I could have the courage to try to tell a joke in public...It's not embarrassing! *IT'S COURAGEOUS! *



Banned because it's tOO LATE. I HAVE TURNED INTO MUSH ;33; and also grew a second mouth according to the emote. That was a typo but I'm going to keep that there lol

Banned because no, you're not! If you tried to tell the joke, you'd do it ten times better than me! I ruin all the jokes I tell even if I rehearsed them in my head a million times


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no. You should just say you are not a conversationalist. +1 for me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because -1 for you, for not even knowing it was a word, and another -1 for you for not understanding the context in which it was used (yes, context is a real word to).  So -2 for Kevin +2 for Myst. 

Also banned for smacking your head.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no. You should just say you are not a conversationalist. +1 for me.



Banned because nah. 



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD oh, oh, but you've never seen White Chicks. dead giveaway that we're not the same person. Close but no cigar...
> I don't actually know what that means, but it's a thing...people say it...sometimes. I'm pretty sure.



Banned because I guess so~

Hm... never heard of that phrasing. Cool though!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's tOO LATE. I HAVE TURNED INTO MUSH ;33; and also grew a second mouth according to the emote. That was a typo but I'm going to keep that there lol
> 
> Banned because no, you're not! If you tried to tell the joke, you'd do it ten times better than me! I ruin all the jokes I tell even if I rehearsed them in my head a million times



Banned for TURNING TO MUSH! THAT IS NOT ALLOWED!  
XD 

Banned because well...I will admit...my jokes are mostly sarcasm, which I can deliver very well, but the person I tell them to, usually takes me seriously. So, it never works out and ends up  in an argument which is 10xs more embarrassing than telling a bad joke.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because -1 for you, for not even knowing it was a word, and another -1 for you for not understanding the context in which it was used (yes, context is a real word to).  So -2 for Kevin +2 for Myst.
> 
> Also banned for smacking your head.



Banned because smh is shaking my head not smacking. -1


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I don't know where I heard it, but I know it's a thing. I looked it up: 
"Etymology:
From the practice of giving cigars as prizes at carnivals in the US in the 19th century; this phrase would be said to those who failed to win a prize."

I guess it was adapted to any situation, where someone was close, but not quite there or something.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because nah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because no.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because smh is shaking my head not smacking. -1



Banned because you *should* smack your head.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you *should* smack your head.



Banned because I'm not abusive, unlike you.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for TURNING TO MUSH! THAT IS NOT ALLOWED!
> XD
> 
> Banned because well...I will admit...my jokes are mostly sarcasm, which I can deliver very well, but the person I tell them to, usually takes me seriously. So, it never works out and ends up  in an argument which is 10xs more embarrassing than telling a bad joke.



Banned because LOL

Sarcastic people are amazing though. You guys make the world go round. Every group of friends needs to have that one sarcastic person who makes the snarky remarks all the time. It's just super important xD 

Aww, that sucks. My brother has that problem too; he says everything the same exact way so we can never tell if he's serious or not


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I'm not abusive, unlike you.



Banned for using a double negative, therefore canceling out your statement.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know where I heard it, but I know it's a thing. I looked it up:
> "Etymology:
> From the practice of giving cigars as prizes at carnivals in the US in the 19th century; this phrase would be said to those who failed to win a prize."
> 
> I guess it was adapted to any situation, where someone was close, but not quite there or something.



Banned because hm... that's interesting. Thanks for looking it up!



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because no.



Banned because nope~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for using a double negative, therefore canceling out your statement.



Banned because what is a double negative?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because hm... that's interesting. Thanks for looking it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because nope~



Banned because yup.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what is a double negative?



Banned because these are double negatives:

-That won’t do you no good.
-I ain’t got no time for supper.
-Nobody with any sense isn’t going.
-I can’t find my keys nowhere.
-She never goes with nobody.
-John says he has not seen neither Alice or Susan all day.
-You can’t see no one in this crowd.
-There aren’t no presents left to open.
-The secret cave did not have none of the treasures they wanted.
-All the witnesses claimed that didn’t see nothing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Double negatives are two negative words used in the same sentence. Using two negatives turns the thought or sentence into a positive one. Double negatives are not encouraged in English because they are poor grammar and they can be confusing; but, they are sometimes used in song lyrics and informal speech.

- - - Post Merge - - -

^Copied/Pasted everything from here http://examples.yourdictionary.com/examples-of-double-negatives.html

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because TBT has returned from the database error


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because these are double negatives:
> 
> -That won’t do you no good.
> -I ain’t got no time for supper.
> ...


Banned because thank you Ms. Ashley.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because these are double negatives:
> 
> -That won?t do you no good.
> -I ain?t got no time for supper.
> ...


Banned because thank you Ms. Ashley.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because LOL
> 
> Sarcastic people are amazing though. You guys make the world go round. Every group of friends needs to have that one sarcastic person who makes the snarky remarks all the time. It's just super important xD
> 
> Aww, that sucks. My brother has that problem too; he says everything the same exact way so we can never tell if he's serious or not





mysonicplush said:


> Banned because LOL
> 
> Sarcastic people are amazing though. You guys make the world go round. Every group of friends needs to have that one sarcastic person who makes the snarky remarks all the time. It's just super important xD
> 
> Aww, that sucks. My brother has that problem too; he says everything the same exact way so we can never tell if he's serious or not



Banned because welp that's me! The snarky sarcastic one xD Even in the middle of class I had some sarcastic remark to throw around xD 

Yeah. I mean, I find it funny when people do that then reveal that they were joking, but some people just don't xD


Post so nice, had to quote it twice XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because hm... that's interesting. Thanks for looking it up!
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because nope~



Banned because yupyup! I just asked my grandfather, and he had no idea it existed. So, I have no clue where I heard it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what is a double negative?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because welp that's me! The snarky sarcastic one xD Even in the middle of class I had some sarcastic remark to throw around xD
> 
> Yeah. I mean, I find it funny when people do that then reveal that they were joking, but some people just don't xD
> 
> ...



Banned because snarky sarcastic people make the world a better place. Like you guys are on a whole different level that people like me can't reach.

BANNED BECAUSE OF THAT AWESOME RHYME

*applauds and throws some roses*


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because welp that's me! The snarky sarcastic one xD Even in the middle of class I had some sarcastic remark to throw around xD
> 
> Yeah. I mean, I find it funny when people do that then reveal that they were joking, but some people just don't xD
> 
> ...



Banned because okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because snarky sarcastic people make the world a better place. Like you guys are on a whole different level that people like me can't reach.
> 
> BANNED BECAUSE OF THAT AWESOME RHYME
> 
> *applauds and throws some roses*



Banned because thank you. thank you, but you could easily reach it, because we're not even on a different level xD 

BANNED BECAUSE THANK YOU!  

*takes a bow and throws some lilies*

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because is it? Is it really?


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I'M ALMOST DONE WITH THIS CHAPTER!


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you. thank you, but you could easily reach it, because we're not even on a different level xD
> 
> BANNED BECAUSE THANK YOU!
> 
> *takes a bow and throws some lilies*



No problem! Banned for saying thank you three times. You are too nice >u< *catches the lillies* 

omg I've been playing acnl too much. I just pictured the in-game lillies instead of normal ones


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you. thank you, but you could easily reach it, because we're not even on a different level xD
> 
> BANNED BECAUSE THANK YOU!
> 
> ...



Banned because okay.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

You're ALL Banned from the Stand because this is MY book! And I'm gonna READ IT!!


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I can't see the next page. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You're ALL Banned from the Stand because this is MY book! And I'm gonna READ IT!!



Banned because what?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'M ALMOST DONE WITH THIS CHAPTER!



BANNED BECAUSE YAY! THAT'S AWESOME!


----------



## Kanaa (May 20, 2015)

^banned bc too scary lmao that was so bad i apologize


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> No problem! Banned for saying thank you three times. You are too nice >u< *catches the lillies*
> 
> omg I've been playing acnl too much. I just pictured the in-game lillies instead of normal ones



Banned because I say thank you a lot. xD 
If it helps, acnl was my reference to even think of what other flower to use xD


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE YAY! THAT'S AWESOME!



Banned because mmhm!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

kanayui said:


> ^banned bc too scary lmao that was so bad i apologize



Banned because ;n; I will never forgive you.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banned for not being spoopy enough


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because okay.



Banned because the boys are alright.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I say thank you a lot. xD
> If it helps, acnl was my reference to even think of what other flower to use xD



Banned because I just realized how little we actually talk about Animal Crossing on this Animal Crossing forum 8U


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I just realized how little we actually talk about Animal Crossing on this Animal Crossing forum 8U



Banned because well...if we wanted to talk about it, I'm sure we wouldn't be in the basement so much xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because mmhm!



Banned because can't wait!


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well...if we wanted to talk about it, I'm sure we wouldn't be in the basement so much xD



Banned because I would love to talk about it more, but the AC threads are always about the same things ;3;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I would love to talk about it more, but the AC threads are always about the same things ;3;



Banned because after I said that I saw an "You know you're addicted to Animal Crossing when..." thread at the top of the basement XD
Yeah. That's why I stopped bothering to go there for the most part. All the same things being said by different people.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because after I said that I saw an "You know you're addicted to Animal Crossing when..." thread at the top of the basement XD
> Yeah. That's why I stopped bothering to go there for the most part. All the same things being said by different people.



Banned because YEAH I NOTICED THAT THREAD TOO.







Oh and if I see the name Marshal one more time I'm going to go crazy. That squirrel is taking over the world


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because YEAH I NOTICED THAT THREAD TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for noticing it too and shouting about it!  

XD perfect gif. 

I know...at least he isn't number one anymore, I think.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

Banned because I posted the new chapter up! >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Banned because yay! I must go read it now!


----------



## Kanaa (May 20, 2015)

*@Myst* banned bc too many posts omg


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay! I must go read it now!



Banned because I hope you enjoy! I worked so hard on it. >w<



kanayui said:


> *@Myst* banned bc too many posts omg



Banned because I don't even look at post count anymore~


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

Banned due to the part where you were rambling nonsense!!


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the boys are alright.



Banned because what?


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for noticing it too and shouting about it!
> 
> XD perfect gif.
> 
> I know...at least he isn't number one anymore, I think.



Banned because thanks! xD

And yay! I still think tiers are a load of bologna but at least marshmallow squirrel's reign of terror has competition


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Banned due to the part where you were rambling nonsense!!



Banned because who?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

And also because you won't decrease the tag count from 25, and the fact that Gallows won't change their signature at all, and due to people not letting us talk smack about other people even if they're on my ignore list UNLESS they turn inconsiderately incouth, and ALSO, your mother!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because who?



YOUUUUUUU and your friends!


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Banning Crazy Chicken for always having very loud and eccentric posts xD lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I hope you enjoy! I worked so hard on it. >w<
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because I don't even look at post count anymore~


Banned because it was awesome! and you left me hanging...again!  It's great. I love cliffhangers.


RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because what?


Banned for not even knowing.


mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thanks! xD
> 
> And yay! I still think tiers are a load of bologna but at least marshmallow squirrel's reign of terror has competition



Banned because I do too generally, but I think they're convenient for pricing, I guess. I mean, I'd always give a villager away for free, but that's just me.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was awesome! and you left me hanging...again!  It's great. I love cliffhangers.
> 
> Banned for not even knowing.
> 
> ...


Banned for your mind games.


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was awesome! and you left me hanging...again!  It's great. I love cliffhangers.



Banned because I'm so glad that you like it! <3

Hehe, and yeah, I'm big on cliffhangers. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned for your mind games.


Banned because no mind games here, man, only an open mind and an open heart. 


Myst said:


> Banned because I'm so glad that you like it! <3
> 
> Hehe, and yeah, I'm big on cliffhangers. :3


Banned because I *love* it!  
I can't wait to see what happens next ^_^


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I *love* it!
> I can't wait to see what happens next ^_^



Banned because eep! I'm so excited now! :3

If all goes well, there'll be another chapter up on Friday/Saturday.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because eep! I'm so excited now! :3
> 
> If all goes well, there'll be another chapter up on Friday/Saturday.



Banned because oh yay!  You're getting these chapter up so quickly! I'm impressed ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh yay!  You're getting these chapter up so quickly! I'm impressed ^-^



Banned because hehe, this is nothing~ I used to post multiple chapters a day everyday. >w< I've slowed down lately but thanks! <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hehe, this is nothing~ I used to post multiple chapters a day everyday. >w< I've slowed down lately but thanks! <3



Banned because well **** xD 
It'd take me weeks to come up with a chapter that I felt was suitable. I'm not a quick writer xD
That's awesome!


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well **** xD
> It'd take me weeks to come up with a chapter that I felt was suitable. I'm not a quick writer xD
> That's awesome!



Banned because hehe.

I'm sure you'll get there someday! I've been writing non-stop since last year so I have lots of energy.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no mind games here, man, only an open mind and an open heart.
> 
> Banned because I *love* it!
> I can't wait to see what happens next ^_^


Banned because I open myself to you.


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2015)

Banned because now, time to edit Silhouette so I can hopefully get an update of that out too!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hehe.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get there someday! I've been writing non-stop since last year so I have lots of energy.


Banned because thanks!  I had a burst of short story writing, then it just disappeared xD



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I open myself to you.



Banned because...okay...I can't think of a response to that other than "you nasty." so...


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks!  I had a burst of short story writing, then it just disappeared xD



Banned because that's normal. It'll come back, soon enough! Just be patient. ^^


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks!  I had a burst of short story writing, then it just disappeared xD
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because...okay...I can't think of a response to that other than "you nasty." so...


Banned because you nasty.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's normal. It'll come back, soon enough! Just be patient. ^^


Banned because well. I am not known for my patience XD But thanks for the vote of confidence. I hope it does ^^


RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because you nasty.



Banned because you Patsy.


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2015)

Banned because 12/27 chapters edited so far of Silhouette. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well. I am not known for my patience XD But thanks for the vote of confidence. I hope it does ^^



Banned because np! You'll get there, one day! It just takes practice. <3


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well. I am not known for my patience XD But thanks for the vote of confidence. I hope it does ^^
> 
> 
> Banned because you Patsy.



Banned because stop it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because 12/27 chapters edited so far of Silhouette. ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because thanks!  Again...xD 



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because stop it.



Banned because stop what?


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks!  Again...xD



Banned because np~


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks!  Again...xD
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because stop what?



Banned because never mind.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np~



^-^ 
Banned for acronym usage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because never mind.



Banned because why?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> ^-^
> Banned for acronym usage.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because I don't know.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I don't know.


Banned because you should find out.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 21, 2015)

^banned because that gif is scary :/


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

Banned because *you're* scary.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 21, 2015)

banned because no signature?


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

Banned because yes signature?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 21, 2015)

Banned for questioning


----------



## oswaldies (May 21, 2015)

banned because no pink


----------



## Dae Min (May 21, 2015)

Banned because yOUR SIG SCARED ME 

Evil scary clown ;3; nooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning awkwardswedishfish for ninjaing me


----------



## xara (May 21, 2015)

Banned for being ninja'ed


----------



## TheEchoTimes (May 21, 2015)

Banned for 80's cheerleader Barbies


----------



## Ken1997 (May 21, 2015)

Banned for Bluebear.


----------



## Myst (May 21, 2015)

Banned because things have slowed down in here.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Banned because life has been busy today ^^


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

Banned because the thread broke and I can't see the next page.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because life has been busy today ^^



Banned because true...

Thread fixed now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the thread broke and I can't see the next page.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because it's like life is busy today for me, but not really busy at all xD


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's like life is busy today for me, but not really busy at all xD



Banned because I know that feel. I've been busy with nothing too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know that feel. I've been busy with nothing too.



Banned because yeah. Plus Sassley is here, who is preoccupying my time and majority of my attention xD


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. Plus Sassley is here, who is preoccupying my time and majority of my attention xD



Banned because oh, I see.

Hm... I might go to sleep soon. I'm pretty beat-up and it's only 9:30pm.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, I see.
> 
> Hm... I might go to sleep soon. I'm pretty beat-up and it's only 9:30pm.



Banned because yup! ^^

 If someone is beating you up, I will kick their ass!! D:< 
I'm just kidding I know what you meant. Well, sleep is important even it's early.


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yup! ^^
> 
> If someone is beating you up, I will kick their ass!! D:<
> I'm just kidding I know what you meant. Well, sleep is important even it's early.



Banned because school is beating me up. Want to beat it? X'D
Hehe, yup~ hm... I'll see if I can even sleep this early. So good night!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because school is beating me up. Want to beat it? X'D
> Hehe, yup~ hm... I'll see if I can even sleep this early. So good night!



Banned because I will straight up kick school's ass! Grrrr! xD 
Goodnight! Hopefully you can get some rest! ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

banned because hiya


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Banned because Stitch is adorable


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

banned because you weren't watching the door


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

banned because matching avatar and signature


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

banned because banned


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

banned because no


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

Banned because I have nothing Better do so I'm going to Ban you​


----------



## Mayor Krystal (May 22, 2015)

^Banned because I said so


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned for saying so


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

Banned because how does this look? >w<


----------



## starlark (May 22, 2015)

banned because it looks simply excellent, darling


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because how does this look? >w<


Banned because it looks awesome!


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Banned because the clown said so.


----------



## You got mail! (May 22, 2015)

Banned for eating mah cake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Banned for that username!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because sausage cheese


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Banned because turtle.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because barbie dolls


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Banned because really cool Barbie dolls (Jesus that sounds weird)


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because jesus use me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Banned for that chocolate cake.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned cuz cheery cherry


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Banned because I just had cheese.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned because I want some cheese too


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I want some cheese too


Banned for even thinking about wanting cheese!


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned because your new sig is still too spoopy for me D8


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Banned because fluffy things.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your new sig is still too spoopy for me D8



Banned because it just says that I'm the gif queen. It's okay...nothing to be scared of


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it just says that I'm the gif queen. It's okay...nothing to be scared of



Banned because omfg

I must be hallucinating the creepy clown. ;A; Someone hold me


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 22, 2015)

Banned because I want your Ice Cream Swirl


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omfg
> 
> I must be hallucinating the creepy clown. ;A; Someone hold me



Banned because CLOWN?!  There's no clown in my signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Banned because I want your Ice Cream Swirl



Banned because you could buy one xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because CLOWN?!  There's no clown in my signature.



Banned because I'm laughing and crying

If I'm not online tomorrow, the evil hallucination clown killed me in my sleep


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because soft cheese


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned because there's all this talk about cheese, but here I am still cheeseless


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm laughing and crying
> 
> If I'm not online tomorrow, the evil hallucination clown killed me in my sleep



Banned because Ashley, sweetie...I think you need to see a doctor. We're all very worried about you.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because danbo cheese



Banned because velveeta cheese.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Ashley, sweetie...I think you need to see a doctor. We're all very worried about you.



Banned because NO, I SWEAR THE CLOWN IS REAL. Why doesn't anyone believe me ;3;

(I've been giggling like an idiot for the past 5 minutes LOL)


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because gorgonzola cheese


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned because gouda cheese


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because beer cheese


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned because cottage cheese


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

bannned because mouldy cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because NO, I SWEAR THE CLOWN IS REAL. Why doesn't anyone believe me ;3;
> 
> (I've been giggling like an idiot for the past 5 minutes LOL)



Banned because...but...I'm the only one here...Are you seeing other people around here, too? What clown? I don't even know what you're talking about. I haven't seen a clown. Oh, my, this is very worrisome. 

(Are you okay? Giggling like that is worrisome as well...) 

X'D


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because string cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Noiru said:


> banned because string cheese



Banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because...but...I'm the only one here...Are you seeing other people around here, too? What clown? I don't even know what you're talking about. I haven't seen a clown. Oh, my, this is very worrisome.
> 
> (Are you okay? Giggling like that is worrisome as well...)
> 
> X'D



BANNED BECAUSE THE CLOWN IS RIGHT BEHIND YOU. I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN SEE IT ASHBAGHSBAS RUN. RUN FOR YOUR LIFE

Though it seems to be stuck in a loop. It leans forward and then glitches out and goes back again. Then it leans forward again. I think it's pretending to be a rocking chair

(I'm crying rn)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because string cheese



Banned because blue cheese


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because maasdam cheese


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned because am I seriously going to google all the kinds of cheese so I can ban Noiru some more

Yes probably


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because gouda cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THE CLOWN IS RIGHT BEHIND YOU. I'M THE ONLY ONE WHO CAN SEE IT ASHBAGHSBAS RUN. RUN FOR YOUR LIFE
> 
> Though it seems to be stuck in a loop. It leans forward and then glitches out and goes back again. Then it leans forward again. I think it's pretending to be a rocking chair
> 
> ...



Banned because OMG! I am calling the police! You need help! It's for your own good. It needs to be done. There's something wrong, and I hope they can figure out what it is and help you, because I do actually care, believe it or not. It has to be done. I'm sorry that I'm the one who has to do it. I hope you can forgive me, as time goes on. 

(It's okay. They'll figure out what's going on and help you. No need to cry.)


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned because 

*pulls out 'List of cheese' wiki* 

Anari cheese

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because OMG! I am calling the police! You need help! It's for your own good. It needs to be done. There's something wrong, and I hope they can figure out what it is and help you, because I do actually care, believe it or not. It has to be done. I'm sorry that I'm the one who has to do it. I hope you can forgive me, as time goes on.
> 
> (It's okay. They'll figure out what's going on and help you. No need to cry.)



Banned because NOOO IF YOU TAKE ME AWAY THERE'S NO ONE TO STOP THE ROCKING CHAIR CLOWN


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Banned because 

















- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because
> 
> *pulls out 'List of cheese' wiki*
> 
> ...



Banned because Ashley...dear.............there. is. no. clown.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned because danbo cheese

Along with complementary image of said cheese






- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BANNED BECAUSE TALKING ABOUT CHEESE IS IMPORTANT AND YES THERE IS A CLOWN AND IT'S ALREADY CONTROLLING US

WE'RE ALL BRAINWASHED TO TALK ABOUT CHEESE

SDBDHSBDSBD

it's too late for us

we're all doomed


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because danbo cheese
> 
> Along with complementary image of said cheese
> 
> ...



Banned because my dog just farted really loud. So, it's okay.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my dog just farted really loud. So, it's okay.



Banned because the dog's fart did not repel the clown. It's still there


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because the dog's fart did not repel the clown. It's still there



Banned because MY DOG'S FARTS ARE SUPERSONIC! HOW DARE YOU INSULT HER FART CAPABILITIES! D:< 
There is no clown! You need halp!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

Banned because this goes into toilet humor.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because MY DOG'S FARTS ARE SUPERSONIC! HOW DARE YOU INSULT HER FART CAPABILITIES! D:<
> There is no clown! You need halp!



Banned because I apologize for offending the power of your dog's natural digestive system

THE CLOWN SHOWS UP EVERY TIME YOU POST

...omg I have figured it out. The clown is your buddy and you are trying to cover for him


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I apologize for offending the power of your dog's natural digestive system
> 
> THE CLOWN SHOWS UP EVERY TIME YOU POST
> 
> ...omg I have figured it out. The clown is your buddy and you are trying to cover for him



Banned because she doesn't forgive you. 

noooo. Noooo. that's not it! I swear! I swear I'm not in cahoots with the clown that doesn't exist! Don't turn on me, now!


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because she doesn't forgive you.
> 
> noooo. Noooo. that's not it! I swear! I swear I'm not in cahoots with the clown that doesn't exist! Don't turn on me, now!



Banned because she doesn't? 838 *pets your dog's butt* I'm sorry, dog's butt. You fart really well! I was just kidding

Banned again because you're lucky that we're friends and I trust you! But one way or another that clown is going down


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because she doesn't? 838 *pets your dog's butt* I'm sorry, dog's butt. You fart really well! I was just kidding
> 
> Banned again because you're lucky that we're friends and I trust you! But one way or another that clown is going down



Banned because the great and powerful butt forgives you xD

Banned again, because there is no clown. You should write a story about defeating a clown that doesn't exist.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the great and powerful butt forgives you xD
> 
> Banned again, because there is no clown. You should write a story about defeating a clown that doesn't exist.



BANNED BECAUSE I'VE BEEN LAUGHING THIS WHOLE TIME AND MY FACE HURTS BSAABSGSBDS oh and yay! I am forgiven 8u8

Banned again because there IS a clown and I"M GOING TO SHOW YOU






HOLY S*** WHERE DID THE 'THERE IS NO CLOWN' COME FROM

IT'S ALL LIES


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I'VE BEEN LAUGHING THIS WHOLE TIME AND MY FACE HURTS BSAABSGSBDS oh and yay! I am forgiven 8u8
> 
> Banned again because there IS a clown and I"M GOING TO SHOW YOU
> 
> ...



Banned because HOLY ****! ASHLEY, THERE'S A CLOWN! WATCH OUT!


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because HOLY ****! ASHLEY, THERE'S A CLOWN! WATCH OUT!



BANNED BECAUSE SEE I TOLD YOU

Wait a minute.. Because of me posting the clown, there are now two clowns

And if there are two clowns, they could chase both of us 8A8


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> BANNED BECAUSE SEE I TOLD YOU
> 
> Wait a minute.. Because of me posting the clown, there are now two clowns
> 
> And if there are two clowns, they could chase both of us 8A8



Banned because no...there's only one clown? You posted the clown. It's...IT'S YOUR CLOWN!  
;n; 

But it says there's no clown! So, is there or isn't there a clown...T^T


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no...there's only one clown? You posted the clown. It's...IT'S YOUR CLOWN!
> ;n;
> 
> But it says there's no clown! So, is there or isn't there a clown...T^T



Banned because IT'S LYING TO US. THERE IS A CLOWN AND I FOUND THE SOLUTION

These clowns are creepy and spoopy, so they must be neutralized by another clown that's NOT creepy and spoopy..

We need to call upon a hero


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because IT'S LYING TO US. THERE IS A CLOWN AND I FOUND THE SOLUTION
> 
> These clowns are creepy and spoopy, so they must be neutralized by another clown that's NOT creepy and spoopy..
> 
> ...



Banned because D,: T^T ;n; You know how i feel about clowns.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because D,: T^T ;n; You know how i feel about clowns.



Banned because It.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because It.



Banned because Captain Spaulding.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because D,: T^T ;n; You know how i feel about clowns.



Banned because no I don't

I believe that you actually _like_ clowns because of the one conveniently located in your sig *DUN DUN DUN*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no I don't
> 
> I believe that you actually _like_ clowns because of the one conveniently located in your sig *DUN DUN DUN*



Banned because THERE IS NO CLOWN IN MY SIGNATURE OH MY FAWKES!


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because THERE IS NO CLOWN IN MY SIGNATURE OH MY FAWKES!



BANNED BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT THE SIG CLOWN WANTS YOU TO THINK 

It's all over.. I can't defeat the clown. Even Pietro couldn't ;A;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT THE SIG CLOWN WANTS YOU TO THINK
> 
> It's all over.. I can't defeat the clown. Even Pietro couldn't ;A;



Banned because that's because you can't defeat something that doesn't exist.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's because you can't defeat something that doesn't exist.



Banned for saying 'because' twice

And no, that's not true! I have defeated some zombies in Left 4 Dead and I'm pretty sure they don't actually exist


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for saying 'because' twice
> 
> And no, that's not true! I have defeated some zombies in Left 4 Dead and I'm pretty sure they don't actually exist



Banned because I had no choice.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I had no choice.



Banned because you always have a choice


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you always have a choice



Banned because  
I do?!


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> I do?!



Banned because 

You do!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because
> 
> You do!!!



Banned because yay!  
I've never had choices before! ^_^


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay!
> I've never had choices before! ^_^



Banned because congratulations! Make those choices wisely or the evil clown will come back >u>


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because congratulations! Make those choices wisely or the evil clown will come back >u>



Banned because OnO ...not....not the evil clown ;n;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 22, 2015)

INITIAT BAN


----------



## You got mail! (May 22, 2015)

Banned because banned


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because OnO ...not....not the evil clown ;n;



Banned because yes the evil clown

It is coming for you


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes the evil clown
> 
> It is coming for you



Banned because but...I thought it was my friend.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because but...I thought it was my friend.



Banned because AH HA

I knew it!! You denied it before but now I see the truth! >8D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because AH HA
> 
> I knew it!! You denied it before but now I see the truth! >8D



Banned because my _imaginary _ friend! >=D


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because my _imaginary _ friend! >=D



Banned because omg why would you have a scary clown as an imaginary friend? Why not something cuter? D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omg why would you have a scary clown as an imaginary friend? Why not something cuter? D:



Banned because I am incapable of even having imaginary friends! D';


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I am incapable of even having imaginary friends! D';



Banned because ;3;


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 22, 2015)

You're ALL BANNED!! You can't even let this game go on any longer!!! It's all over!! I'm REQUESTING THE ULTIMATE PUNISHMENT!!!


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You're ALL BANNED!! You can't even let this game go on any longer!!! It's all over!! I'm REQUESTING THE ULTIMATE PUNISHMENT!!!



Banned for requesting the ultimate punishment 

If we all go down, you're going down with us


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because ;3;



Banned for consoling me with a broom XD 
Oh, the insultingness of such an act.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for consoling me with a broom XD
> Oh, the insultingness of such an act.



Banned because LOL I'm sorryy

We're far away and that broom was the only way to reach you


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because LOL I'm sorryy
> 
> We're far away and that broom was the only way to reach you



Banned because gah, I could imagine if a random broom just appeared in front of me and patted my back X'D wow.


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because gah, I could imagine if a random broom just appeared in front of me and patted my back X'D wow.



Banned because IF ONLY I COULD DO THAT. I would scare you with it muahahahaHA

My evil laughing would give me away though xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because IF ONLY I COULD DO THAT. I would scare you with it muahahahaHA
> 
> My evil laughing would give me away though xD



Banned because I feel like I would hear your muffled giggles before the broom just appears XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I feel like I would hear your muffled giggles before the broom just appears XD



Banned because yes, this is the only flaw to my perfect evil plan D; 

Oh and I have to go grocery shopping. I'll talk to you later!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes, this is the only flaw to my perfect evil plan D;
> 
> Oh and I have to go grocery shopping. I'll talk to you later!



Banned because xD It'd be worse if I was in the middle of a job interview, suddenly muffled laughter commences and a broom pops out of thin air...I would never get a job XD

Alright! ^^ I read that as "creepy shopping", at first, lol. Have fun! ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

banned because there is a clown


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Banned because there is no clown


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

starlark said:


> banned because it looks simply excellent, darling



Banned because thank you! <3



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it looks awesome!



Banned because thanks as well. I spent so much time looking for the perfect picture. ^^


----------



## Holla (May 22, 2015)

Banned because I hate Goodbyes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because thanks as well. I spent so much time looking for the perfect picture. ^^



Banned because well, it is the absolute perfect picture, especially considering what happened in chapter 4. It's perfect.


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, it is the absolute perfect picture, especially considering what happened in chapter 4. It's perfect.



Banned because exactly! I just knew it was the perfect picture when I saw it this morning! ^^

Btw, how's my gore? Is it graphic enough? :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because exactly! I just knew it was the perfect picture when I saw it this morning! ^^
> 
> Btw, how's my gore? Is it graphic enough? :3



Banned because yay! ^_^ 

Hm. It could be a little more graphic, like hearing flesh tearing and the scissors squishing around in the bloody flesh or something *if* you're going for really detailed and gory, but _I like it, as is_. I think trying to write detailed gore is kind of difficult, because it can get very repetitive, at times, I've noticed. Psychological torture is fun too, if that's something you'd want to play around with, as well ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (May 22, 2015)

Banned for giving good advice and feedback


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay! ^_^
> 
> Hm. It could be a little more graphic, like hearing flesh tearing and the scissors squishing around in the bloody flesh or something *if* you're going for really detailed and gory, but _I like it, as is_. I think trying to write detailed gore is kind of difficult, because it can get very repetitive, at times, I've noticed. Psychological torture is fun too, if that's something you'd want to play around with, as well ^-^



Banned because hm... well, I'm kind of new to writing gore, but I could try making each death more and more detailed~

It'd be neat to see it escalate as Ebony falls into madness. omfg. I love psychological torture! <3

Thanks for the advice! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hm... well, I'm kind of new to writing gore, but I could try making each death more and more detailed~
> 
> It'd be neat to see it escalate as Ebony falls into madness. omfg. I love psychological torture! <3
> 
> Thanks for the advice! ^^



Banned because I've seen some well established authors be quite repetitive with they're gore scenes, even in movies. I guess that's why, in the horror novels I have read, the killer ends up having a ritual/ceremony, in the way they kill. In the one I started reading once, the killer always sets the victim on fire in synthetic fibrous clothing, because the clothing will melt to the body, and the fire will make the victim almost unidentifiable. 
Ooo, you could look up some horrorcore song lyrics (you don't have to listen to the song xD) and maybe draw ideas from that, if you want.

That would be very neat! I don't think I've read a book that's done that before either.  Yes! Psychological torture is the best! 

No problem! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've seen some well established authors be quite repetitive with they're gore scenes, even in movies. I guess that's why, in the horror novels I have read, the killer ends up having a ritual/ceremony, in the way they kill. In the one I started reading once, the killer always sets the victim on fire in synthetic fibrous clothing, because the clothing will melt to the body, and the fire will make the victim almost unidentifiable.
> Ooo, you could look up some horrorcore song lyrics (you don't have to listen to the song xD) and maybe draw ideas from that, if you want.
> 
> That would be very neat! I don't think I've read a book that's done that before either.  Yes! Psychological torture is the best!
> ...



Banned because hm... well, I'll definitely avoid that. I want to make each and every death unique. ^^

Yes, this book is a tale of revenge and descending into madness. Ebony may seem pure now but she'll lose her sanity over the course of the book~ I'll squeeze in psychological torture if I can. ^w^

I'm kind of into Silhouette, one of my other books, so... Bitter is taking a back seat for now. I'm in the zone for editing Silhouette. It's a bit messy but I figured out how to fix it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 22, 2015)

banned because don't leave Myst <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because hm... well, I'll definitely avoid that. I want to make each and every death unique. ^^
> 
> Yes, this book is a tale of revenge and descending into madness. Ebony may seem pure now but she'll lose her sanity over the course of the book~ I'll squeeze in psychological torture if I can. ^w^
> 
> I'm kind of into Silhouette, one of my other books, so... Bitter is taking a back seat for now. I'm in the zone for editing Silhouette. It's a bit messy but I figured out how to fix it.



Beanned because yes! Do it! I believe in youuu ^_^

That will be awesome! I can't wait to watch Ebony completely loose her mind! 

That's great! It deserves to have the limelight in editing. Do it, do it, do it! ^^
I've been working on The Chase some. I think I'm getting somewhere. I finally figured out where I want to go with it. So, all that's left is to fill in the in between, on _how_ to get there.


----------



## Myst (May 22, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because don't leave Myst <3



Banned because sorry~ </3



X2k5a7y said:


> Beanned because yes! Do it! I believe in youuu ^_^
> 
> That will be awesome! I can't wait to watch Ebony completely loose her mind!
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you! I'll try my best. ^^

Hehe, meanwhile, Cade will annoy her at every twist and turn.

I am. I have it all planned out and it's going super great. 
Oooh, really? Ohmigosh, awesome, let me know when you post more to it!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 22, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because sorry~ </3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you'll do great! ^-^ 

Yes!  I wonder...if Cade...will end up dating her...ooooorrrr if Ebony ends up killing Cade in a psychotic rage!...whoa...whoa...whoa. 
I can't wait to see what's going to happen in the end and all the way through XD 

That's great! ^^ 
Thanks! I made what I had already written the prologue and added in a couple of chapters...still working on it ^^


----------



## GoldWatson (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you'll do great! ^-^
> 
> Yes!  I wonder...if Cade...will end up dating her...ooooorrrr if Ebony ends up killing Cade in a psychotic rage!...whoa...whoa...whoa.
> I can't wait to see what's going to happen in the end and all the way through XD
> ...



Banned for being positive.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

GoldWatson said:


> Banned for being positive.



Banned for being neutral.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you'll do great! ^-^
> 
> Yes!  I wonder...if Cade...will end up dating her...ooooorrrr if Ebony ends up killing Cade in a psychotic rage!...whoa...whoa...whoa.
> I can't wait to see what's going to happen in the end and all the way through XD
> ...



Banned because aww... thanks! <3

Well, Cade already has a girlfriend. I briefly mentioned her in chapter one.  His main motive has to do with her too. You'll see.

THANK YOU! 
Oooh, really? Sounds exciting! Keep me updating!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because aww... thanks! <3
> 
> Well, Cade already has a girlfriend. I briefly mentioned her in chapter one.  His main motive has to do with her too. You'll see.
> 
> ...



Banned because np! ^^

Ah, yes! dear, sweet Grace, of course. Yay! ^_^ Can't wait! 

NO PROBLEM!  
xD 
Mhm. I'm having fun with it. 
My irl friend wanted to write a story with me (which really means, she wants me to write a story with her and me as the main characters), and I was half awake and said **** it. why not? XD 
So, I've got that going too.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I just got here and I have no clue what's going on


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because np! ^^
> 
> Ah, yes! dear, sweet Grace, of course. Yay! ^_^ Can't wait!
> 
> ...



Banned because yes! Grace~ I totally didn't add her in to prevent people from shipping Ebony and Cade. I'm excited too except my mind is so focused on Silhouette right now so... yeah.

Oooh, so glad you're having fun with it! Writing can be really fun when you enjoy it! <3
Ohmigosh, that sounds so cool~


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Banned because you don't have to know  lol most people don't


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because I just got here and I have no clue what's going on



Banned because welcome to the party.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you don't have to know  lol most people don't



Banned because exactly.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because who bans someone to welcome them what kind of person are you ;-;


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because who bans someone to welcome them what kind of person are you ;-;



Banned because that's how this game works.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because who bans someone to welcome them what kind of person are you ;-;



Banned because ironically, people on the banning thread are actually really nice


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because ironically, people on the banning thread are actually really nice



Banned because true~


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I get it now and am now banning good people because wynaut


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because I get it now and am now banning good people because wynaut



Banned because you will get used to it! We ban with love and kindness if that makes any sense 

lmao!


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I'm nice and you're nice and all that good stuff no one cares about jk


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I'm inserting a new chapter into Silhouette in-between the prologue and old chapter one... and it's making the story even more sad. ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because I'm nice and you're nice and all that good stuff no one cares about jk



Banned because yep! The banning thread is pretty much a fun chat room with 'Banned because' at the beginning of every post ^^


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yep! The banning thread is pretty much a fun chat room with 'Banned because' at the beginning of every post ^^



Banned because that's 100% accurate.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes! Grace~ I totally didn't add her in to prevent people from shipping Ebony and Cade. I'm excited too except my mind is so focused on Silhouette right now so... yeah.
> 
> Oooh, so glad you're having fun with it! Writing can be really fun when you enjoy it! <3
> Ohmigosh, that sounds so cool~



Banned because well of course, of course! 
I'm just excited  and hungry, which makes me kind of hyper. 

I am  It's fun, especially now that I know the plot. It's weird to start writing and have absolutely no plot XD 
But it worked for me xD 
It is, but it's kind of pressure, because she wants it to be adventure, and I don't really know how to write adventure.  XD 
So yay. 
Though, we settled on adventure/horror, which makes it a little easier.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's 100% accurate.



Banned because thanks!

And it's great, how motivated you are to write. That's awesome


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because I'm nice and you're nice and all that good stuff no one cares about jk



BANNED BECAUSE I CARE! I CARE A LOT! T^T HOW COULD YOU SAY SOMETHING SO INSENSITIVE?! ;n;
jk jk.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I CARE! I CARE A LOT! T^T HOW COULD YOU SAY SOMETHING SO INSENSITIVE?! ;n;
> jk jk.



Banned for ALL CAPS 

And sarcasm c;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for ALL CAPS
> 
> And sarcasm c;



XD 
Banned for creepy shopping!


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well of course, of course!
> I'm just excited  and hungry, which makes me kind of hyper.
> 
> I am  It's fun, especially now that I know the plot. It's weird to start writing and have absolutely no plot XD
> ...



Banned because exactly! ^^
Oooh, excited is always a great thing!

Sounds fun! And yeah, it is kind of weird but you fins a way~

Hm... I see. Well, mixing genres is always a good thing. It's unique too.



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thanks!
> 
> And it's great, how motivated you are to write. That's awesome



Banned because np.

Thank you! I'm super hyper when it comes to writing. My books are my children. <3


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned for a cute lil' winky face.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> XD
> Banned for creepy shopping!



Banned because LOL I went creepy shopping and bought creepy beef and creepy potatoes for some creepy soup I'm not going to make because I can't cook xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned for a cute lil' winky face.



Banned for being adorable in general 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because np.
> 
> Thank you! I'm super hyper when it comes to writing. My books are my children. <3



Banned because I feel the same way about my art <3 

*high fives* ^^


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned for calling me adorable
You should know better than to be nice to people in this cruel world
jk


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because exactly! ^^
> Oooh, excited is always a great thing!
> 
> Sounds fun! And yeah, it is kind of weird but you fins a way~
> ...



Banned because yus!  
I will always _fins_ a way  
Also. Banned for having so many children at your age.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I feel the same way about my art <3
> 
> *high fives* ^^



Banned because omg! Yay! <3

*high fives back*

Also banned because this new chapter I'm inserting is making the story super sad. >w<

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yus!
> I will always _fins_ a way
> Also. Banned for having so many children at your age.



Banned because oops.
Yes, thank you. ^^

My characters are also my babies too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because LOL I went creepy shopping and bought creepy beef and creepy potatoes for some creepy soup I'm not going to make because I can't cook xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for buying creepy food that you can't creepily cook, because you're too creepy 
xD


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because no one said anything about my other ban. Yet


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned for calling me adorable
> You should know better than to be nice to people in this cruel world
> jk



Banned because the world is cruel, but nice people and good friends make it a great place OuO (And tbt is full of friendly people. This is the only forum I'm active on because it's such a nice community)

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for buying creepy food that you can't creepily cook, because you're too creepy
> xD



Banned because DAMN STRAIGHT I'M TOO CREEPY

Wait

I'm like the least creepy person ever

I can't even write a scary story. (scared myself with my own story and had to stop writing it lmao!)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because omg! Yay! <3
> 
> *high fives back*
> 
> ...



Banned because xD Wow. 
I don't think that I have anything that I'm like that passionate about...


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned for speaking the truth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

mysonicplush


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned for speaking the truth.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> mysonicplush



Banned for posting my username 

Magic Marshmallow


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD Wow.
> I don't think that I have anything that I'm like that passionate about...



Banned because yeah... I'm super passionate about my writing. >////<


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Which is a really awesome username by the way

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself because I didn't post fast enough to merge with my other post


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banning myself because i don't know who to ban and why


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because the world is cruel, but nice people and good friends make it a great place OuO (And tbt is full of friendly people. This is the only forum I'm active on because it's such a nice community)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're like super creepy, bruh xD 

If it makes you feel any better, I got this book written by R. L. Stine at the library. I think it was from the Fear Street series...the books were longer than the goosebumps ones, and I thought it was time to delve into his "more advanced" novels. So, I get this book. The cover...I can't even remember what the cover was, exactly...I just remember that for some reason, once I got home, the cover was scaring me so badly, that I couldn't even try to read the book. Not only that, I couldn't even look at the cover any more...not only that, but I couldn't have the book in my bedroom with me anymore....not only that! I had to put the book under something, to hide it....from my poor little eyes, that couldn't bare to see it, anymore....I don't even know...I ****ing cried. I legitimately cried...because of the cover...that wasn't even that scary. It just gave me bad vibes xD


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because i didn't feel like reading that whole thing that wasn't directed at me anyway


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah... I'm super passionate about my writing. >////<



Banned because it's always good to have something to be passionate about. 
I wish I had something.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're like super creepy, bruh xD
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I got this book written by R. L. Stine at the library. I think it was from the Fear Street series...the books were longer than the goosebumps ones, and I thought it was time to delve into his "more advanced" novels. So, I get this book. The cover...I can't even remember what the cover was, exactly...I just remember that for some reason, once I got home, the cover was scaring me so badly, that I couldn't even try to read the book. Not only that, I couldn't even look at the cover any more...not only that, but I couldn't have the book in my bedroom with me anymore....not only that! I had to put the book under something, to hide it....from my poor little eyes, that couldn't bare to see it, anymore....I don't even know...I ****ing cried. I legitimately cried...because of the cover...that wasn't even that scary. It just gave me bad vibes xD



BANNED BECAUSE I CAN RELATE SO MUCH

I.. put post-its on the R.L. Stine covers.. and sometimes inside other books if they had a scary illustration

I'm such a weenie


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because i didn't feel like reading that whole thing that wasn't directed at me anyway



You're banned for never replying to anyone with a quote!


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's always good to have something to be passionate about.
> I wish I had something.



Banned because I guess so~
I'm sure you'll find your something one day! ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because i didn't feel like reading that whole thing that wasn't directed at me anyway



Banned because that's fine! Multiple conversations usually happen at the same time so you don't have to keep track of everything c:


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Banned because this story is super sad, in a good way~ I wonder how the readers will feel~


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because we are all weenies in our own way


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I CAN RELATE SO MUCH
> 
> I.. put post-its on the R.L. Stine covers.. and sometimes inside other books if they had a scary illustration
> 
> I'm such a weenie



Banned because it was really weird for me, thought, because I could sit there and read both "Scary Stories to Read in the Dark", whilst being in a room only light enough to read the books, and I was perfectly a-ok. But this one book cover! man! this book cover! I'm pretty sure there was just a girl, by a tombstone, and there was a yellow car in the back or something...I don't even understand XD 

xD That's adorable, though!


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because we are all weenies in our own way



Banned because I guess you're right







I probably belong in Super Weiner Hut Jr though XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I guess so~
> I'm sure you'll find your something one day! ^^



Banned because it is. There's no guessing. This is a fact...from the book of facts that are facts. 

Thanks!


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is. There's no guessing. This is a fact...from the book of facts that are facts.
> 
> Thanks!



Banned because okay! Sounds legit. X'D

np! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I guess you're right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because that popped in my head, when I read what they had typed, at first!  XD 
So, you're also banned for reading my mind!


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because you aren't that weenie


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because okay! Sounds legit. X'D
> 
> np! ^^



Banned because it is


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was really weird for me, thought, because I could sit there and read both "Scary Stories to Read in the Dark", whilst being in a room only light enough to read the books, and I was perfectly a-ok. But this one book cover! man! this book cover! I'm pretty sure there was just a girl, by a tombstone, and there was a yellow car in the back or something...I don't even understand XD
> 
> xD That's adorable, though!



Banned because SCARY STORIES TO READ IN THE DARK

OMFG THAT BOOK.. There was this one story about a girl who had this pimple that kept growing larger and larger... until it became so huge it literally burst into a bunch of baby spiders (since the pimple wasn't really a pimple at all but just swelling due to eggs being inside it)

dear god the illustration for it... I still remember it. Ugh

HOW COULD YOU READ IT WITH THE ILLUSTRATIONS AND STUFF SBDHASD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because you aren't that weenie



Banned because I know ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because you aren't that weenie



Banned because aww, thank you ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because SCARY STORIES TO READ IN THE DARK
> 
> OMFG THAT BOOK.. There was this one story about a girl who had this pimple that kept growing larger and larger... until it became so huge it literally burst into a bunch of baby spiders (since the pimple wasn't really a pimple at all but just swelling due to eggs being inside it)
> 
> ...



Banned because XD Yeah...those were the best books ever! They need to make more, though! D:

 reading scary books and watching scary movies doesn't usually ever scare me...that's how! xD
Only about four times that I can remember. Only one was a book, that I mentioned.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is



Banned because check your VM's! *poke*


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Yeah...those were the best books ever! They need to make more, though! D:
> 
> reading scary books and watching scary movies doesn't usually ever scare me...that's how! xD
> Only about four times that I can remember. Only one was a book, that I mentioned.



Banned because you're so courageous and brave. I wish I was like that D:

What was the scariest movie you've ever seen?


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because cool people don't watch scary movies
jk, but I really haven't ever watched a scary movie, I probably could never
I'd end up crying instead of screaming or hiding like a normal person
or maybe all three


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because cool people don't watch scary movies
> jk, but I really haven't ever watched a scary movie, I probably could never
> I'd end up crying instead of screaming or hiding like a normal person
> or maybe all three



Banned because I'd probably do all three also

lol we can hide behind eachother, I guess! Not sure how that's physically possible, but we can pull it off xD How do you feel about horror video games?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're so courageous and brave. I wish I was like that D:
> 
> What was the scariest movie you've ever seen?



Banned because xD I'm not brave. Just desensitized. I wish that I got scared at stuff like that, because I love that feeling xD

Uhm...I don't really know...I guess...I don't know. I can't think of one that legitimately scared me.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I'm starting to get sleepy~


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD I'm not brave. Just desensitized. I wish that I got scared at stuff like that, because I love that feeling xD
> 
> Uhm...I don't really know...I guess...I don't know. I can't think of one that legitimately scared me.



Banned because I'm so jelly. You are invincible OuO

Okay, I will ask something else. Are there any horror movies that leave you feeling uncomfortable, or slightly creeped out in some way? Or do you really feel nothing at all?


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'd probably do all three also
> 
> lol we can hide behind eachother, I guess! Not sure how that's physically possible, but we can pull it off xD How do you feel about horror video games?



Banned because I like banning.

Depends on your definition of horror game. I've never played any game that could be classified as horror though.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because I like banning.
> 
> Depends on your definition of horror game. I've never played any game that could be classified as horror though.



Banned because yeah, me neither! I just try watching them on youtube

I mean horror like.. Amnesia and Penumbra. And all zombie games


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Banned because this thread's at 4392 pages right now.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Oh, and Five Nights at Freddys

My brother can shoot zombies all day, but when it comes to that game, he refuses to even look at it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because this thread's at 4392 pages right now.



Banned because that's a great number


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm starting to get sleepy~


Banned because you should get some rest! you need it ^^


mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm so jelly. You are invincible OuO
> 
> Okay, I will ask something else. Are there any horror movies that leave you feeling uncomfortable, or slightly creeped out in some way? Or do you really feel nothing at all?



Banned because naaahhhh...**** like leaves falling towards me, at night make me scream. So...nah xD 

Um...I don't think so...The only one that bothered me once, when I was a little kid, like 5 or so was Night of the Living Dummy...Once there was a scene from The Uninvited that flashed through my head, when I saw the light in the bedroom, at the end of the hall was on, and shining from underneath the door....that's about it xD


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should get some rest! you need it ^^



Banned because maybe, in an hour... I want to finish this chapter for Silhouette. ;w;
I'm writing a chapter that'll be my new chapter one, meaning it'll go before my current chapter one.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should get some rest! you need it ^^
> 
> 
> Banned because naaahhhh...**** like leaves falling towards me, at night make me scream. So...nah xD
> ...



Banned because omfg

No wonder you can just nonchalantly have a creepy clown as your sig gif

You have nerves of steel


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah, me neither! I just try watching them on youtube
> 
> I mean horror like.. Amnesia and Penumbra. And all zombie games



Wait so you think the song Amnesia by 5SOS is a horror game?? Banned because why would you think that...it's a SONG.

JK, i know what you mean. This is my personal opinion...


Horror games are played by fourth graders to look cool.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Wait so you think the song Amnesia by 5SOS is a horror game?? Banned because why would you think that...it's a SONG.
> 
> JK, i know what you mean. This is my personal opinion...
> 
> ...



Banned because lol!

And I can see why you'd think that, but I think it really depends what game. Like FNAF and Slenderman are pretty much just fads

But Amnesia and Penumbra have a real story to them that an older audience can really delve into


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because maybe, in an hour... I want to finish this chapter for Silhouette. ;w;
> I'm writing a chapter that'll be my new chapter one, meaning it'll go before my current chapter one.



Banned because alright ^^ Good luck!  
meaning you'll have to rename all of your chapters?


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Yeah iv'e actually never heard of the latter two, I know certain games aren't just things kids play to look cool.
Speaking of, there's this kid I know, ALL HE TALKS ABOUT IS FNAF. I'm just like "cool, i don't care" to everything he says about it
I mean iv'e never actually played it but all the hype for it is pretty annoying imo


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omfg
> 
> No wonder you can just nonchalantly have a creepy clown as your sig gif
> 
> You have nerves of steel



Banned because you weren't here yet, but I did have Hannibal Lector with blood all over his face, once, as well ^-^ 

I do not!  Did you not see me say that leaves floating towards me make me scream!? XD I have no nerves of steel. 
I can just disassociate the movie from reality. I'm not in the movie. What's happening in the movie isn't real. I'm not experiencing what is happening in the movie. I'm just watching it. I don't even understand the mechanics of how one gets scared from watching a movie xD I mean, I get that it happens, but I don't get how...same thing with people gagging at how disgusting something "looks".


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright ^^ Good luck!
> meaning you'll have to rename all of your chapters?



Banned because mmhm! This chapter is really making the story deeper too.
Exactly, I'll probably add in more chapters though so I'll rename them all at the end. For now, this is chapter 0.5


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yeah iv'e actually never heard of the latter two, I know certain games aren't just things kids play to look cool.
> Speaking of, there's this kid I know, ALL HE TALKS ABOUT IS FNAF. I'm just like "cool, i don't care" to everything he says about it
> I mean iv'e never actually played it but all the hype for it is pretty annoying imo



Banned because I'm tired of all the FNAF hype too. I heard that the creator of the game actually created a non-horror game before FNAF (with similar animal models and stuff) but critics made fun of the graphics because they looked like 'creepy, lifeless animatronics'

And he took that criticism, used the same models, and made a horror game with them instead


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banning myself because I have to turn in now. See ya in a few...hours


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banning myself because I have to turn in now. See ya in a few...hours



Banned for not sleeping in.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you weren't here yet, but I did have Hannibal Lector with blood all over his face, once, as well ^-^
> 
> I do not!  Did you not see me say that leaves floating towards me make me scream!? XD I have no nerves of steel.
> I can just disassociate the movie from reality. I'm not in the movie. What's happening in the movie isn't real. I'm not experiencing what is happening in the movie. I'm just watching it. I don't even understand the mechanics of how one gets scared from watching a movie xD I mean, I get that it happens, but I don't get how...same thing with people gagging at how disgusting something "looks".



Banned because I'm not looking forward to the other spoopy gifs you might use in the future D8

And banned because that last part of your message sounds like the insane muttering of a person in the corner of the room, wrapped in a straight jacket and curled in fetal position, desperately trying to convince themselves that all their hallucinations aren't real and it's just a movie

(The way it was written, I mean >u< My imagination went a little crazy)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banning myself because I have to turn in now. See ya in a few...hours



Banned because have a goodnight!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm not looking forward to the other spoopy gifs you might use in the future D8
> 
> And banned because that last part of your message sounds like the insane muttering of a person in the corner of the room, wrapped in a straight jacket and curled in fetal position, desperately trying to convince themselves that all their hallucinations aren't real and it's just a movie
> 
> ...



Banned because  You should be looking forward to them!  
xD

Also banned for comparing my ramblings to that of an insane person!  
Though, it does, now that I look back at it....Actually, it reminds me of someone attempting to convince themselves that the movie isn't actually scary, and everything is okay xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  You should be looking forward to them!
> xD
> 
> Also banned for comparing my ramblings to that of an insane person!
> Though, it does, now that I look back at it....Actually, it reminds me of someone attempting to convince themselves that the movie isn't actually scary, and everything is okay xD



Banned because can you give me a hint of what kind of scary gifs are saved in your computer? I must prepare myself ;^;

And banned because it was awesome! It makes me want to write my ramblings in a similar way because it's just really fun to read


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because can you give me a hint of what kind of scary gifs are saved in your computer? I must prepare myself ;^;
> 
> And banned because it was awesome! It makes me want to write my ramblings in a similar way because it's just really fun to read



Banned because xD They're not on my computer, they on my imgur account, silly  
There is no preparation for what lies ahead.

Also banned because thank you!  I've never been told an insult that was actually a compliment X'D 
I mean...all ramblings can sound like an insane person. It depends on how you read them that makes the difference.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because mmhm! This chapter is really making the story deeper too.
> Exactly, I'll probably add in more chapters though so I'll rename them all at the end. For now, this is chapter 0.5



Banning myself because I'm in love with this story. <3


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD They're not on my computer, they on my imgur account, silly
> There is no preparation for what lies ahead.
> 
> Also banned because thank you!  I've never been told an insult that was actually a compliment X'D
> I mean...all ramblings can sound like an insane person. It depends on how you read them that makes the difference.



Banned because oh nooo I'm going to sign in one day, see some zombie in your sig and then pee myself

And banned because you thought I was insulting you? Gah; if you did, then I'm really sorry about that! I was kinda just admiring the way you wrote it and telling you what I pictured in my head

YES YOU'RE RIGHT. The more they write, the more insane they sound imo. Like have you seen some people ranting about a character they don't like. They can write college level essays 8U

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because someone ban me.



Banned because there you go, I banned you


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Banned because someone ban me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because mmhm! This chapter is really making the story deeper too.
> Exactly, I'll probably add in more chapters though so I'll rename them all at the end. For now, this is chapter 0.5



Banned for getting lost in the shuffle!  
That's really awesome! That's cool that you could go back and add in a whole new chapter that makes the story deeper! 
That sounds complicated, but it also sounds very beneficial.



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because oh nooo I'm going to sign in one day, see some zombie in your sig and then pee myself
> 
> And banned because you thought I was insulting you? Gah; if you did, then I'm really sorry about that! I was kinda just admiring the way you wrote it and telling you what I pictured in my head
> 
> YES YOU'RE RIGHT. The more they write, the more insane they sound imo. Like have you seen some people ranting about a character they don't like. They can write college level essays 8U



Banned because maybe...maybe not...You'll have to wait and see!  
XD 

You were totally insulting me, Ashley. Admit it  xD 
No, I didn't take it as an insult. I was saying some people might would have taken it as an insult that was meant to be a compliment ^^

XD Yes. Yes, I have. It's amazing. Anger fuels genius-ness sometimes xD


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for getting lost in the shuffle!
> That's really awesome! That's cool that you could go back and add in a whole new chapter that makes the story deeper!
> That sounds complicated, but it also sounds very beneficial.



Banned because yeah!
I'm deepening the relationship between two characters and it really hurts because 



Spoiler: Don't open if you plan on reading it.



one of the characters ends up dying later and their friendship is so precious. <3


It is super helpful. I kind of rushed some things so I'm slowing down now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because there you go, I banned you



Banned because yay!


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because maybe...maybe not...You'll have to wait and see!
> XD
> 
> You were totally insulting me, Ashley. Admit it  xD
> ...



Banned because I'd never insult you because you're awesome. Honestly. ^^ And I'm glad we're friends

lmao have you ever written a rage-fueled rant essay before?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah!
> I'm deepening the relationship between two characters and it really hurts because
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because I um....i planned on reading the story...and um...my stupidity thought your spoiler title meant, don't open this spoiler, if you plan on reading what's in it....because I'm stupid, I opened it xD ;n; 
Plus, I'm quoting you, and it's all kind of there, and I'm trying not to finish reading the sentence, I already read half of. 

That's really great! ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Banned because you're a spooky ghost


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Banned because of the turtle on a skateboard

I wonder if it knows any tricks


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I um....i planned on reading the story...and um...my stupidity thought your spoiler title meant, don't open this spoiler, if you plan on reading what's in it....because I'm stupid, I opened it xD ;n;
> Plus, I'm quoting you, and it's all kind of there, and I'm trying not to finish reading the sentence, I already read half of.
> 
> That's really great! ^^



Banned because no worries! >w<

Well, it's a chapter two/new chapter three spoiler anyways so not a big deal.

Yup! I'm so sad over their friendship but it's so beautiful.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Everyone on this is banned because it's just a big convo. 

Also yes the turt knows tricks, you can see him in action below the spoiler.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I fixed the thread.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Everyone on this is banned because it's just a big convo.
> 
> Also yes the turt knows tricks, you can see him in action below the spoiler.



Banned because you're right and we deserve to get banned for that xD

And banned because omg that turt has some sick dance moves

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I fixed the thread.



Banned because you're a hero


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're a hero



Banned because yay! :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'd never insult you because you're awesome. Honestly. ^^ And I'm glad we're friends
> 
> lmao have you ever written a rage-fueled rant essay before?



Banned because *you're *awesome. Get it right  
Me too! 

I have not...I'm more verbal when I rage...but I use words that I don't know the meaning of, when I do rant, and I get all technical xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Banned because *throws confetti* 

I wonder what causes a thread to glitch out like that


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because *throws confetti*
> 
> I wonder what causes a thread to glitch out like that



Banned because it's happened before too...

I have no idea. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no worries! >w<
> 
> Well, it's a chapter two/new chapter three spoiler anyways so not a big deal.
> 
> Yup! I'm so sad over their friendship but it's so beautiful.



Banned because well, as long as it doesn't spoil the ending xD 
Jeez, I felt so ridiculous, because of what I thought you had meant xD 

That's really great, how passionate you are about what you've added in and stuff. Plus, it's intriguing me. I'mma have to get on reading that some more, soon. Though, it's good that I haven't yet. Since you're adding stuff and whatnot.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *you're *awesome. Get it right
> Me too!
> 
> I have not...I'm more verbal when I rage...but I use words that I don't know the meaning of, when I do rant, and I get all technical xD



Banned because oh stahp it you >u< Thank you

Banned for sounding intelligent when you're on an angry ramble. For me I sound kinda smart if I'm typing, but when I talk everything turns to **** really fast and no one will take me seriously. And my vocabulary gets dumbed down and I stutter D:


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, as long as it doesn't spoil the ending xD
> Jeez, I felt so ridiculous, because of what I thought you had meant xD
> 
> That's really great, how passionate you are about what you've added in and stuff. Plus, it's intriguing me. I'mma have to get on reading that some more, soon. Though, it's good that I haven't yet. Since you're adding stuff and whatnot.



Banned because yeah, it doesn't spoil much~
Hehe, no worries!

I unpublished the whole thing temporarily so even if you wanted to, you can't read it yet. *wide grin*


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's happened before too...
> 
> I have no idea. ;w;



Banned because it happens so often! Sometimes I try to fix it, and they end up just merging all my posts together.. kinda like what happened a few minutes ago. I replied to you and my reply to your post showed up before your actual post xD


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it happens so often! Sometimes I try to fix it, and they end up just merging all my posts together.. kinda like what happened a few minutes ago. I replied to you and my reply to your post showed up before your actual post xD



Banned because agreed. It does. Maybe there are just too many people on the site right now? Well... that is weird... I don't know. .-.


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed. It does. Maybe there are just too many people on the site right now? Well... that is weird... I don't know. .-.



Banned because I don't know either 

And banned for using that cute upside down .-. emote

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself because I'm tired and should go to sleep ;3;

Have a goodnight, Courtney and Myst!


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I don't know either
> 
> And banned for using that cute upside down .-. emote
> 
> ...



Banned because hm.

Banned because thanks. >w<

Banned because gn!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because oh stahp it you >u< Thank you
> 
> Banned for sounding intelligent when you're on an angry ramble. For me I sound kinda smart if I'm typing, but when I talk everything turns to **** really fast and no one will take me seriously. And my vocabulary gets dumbed down and I stutter D:



Banned because no problem! ^^

Also banned because that's adorable! xD 
I feel like I unconsciously try too hard to sound intelligent xD



Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, it doesn't spoil much~
> Hehe, no worries!
> 
> I unpublished the whole thing temporarily so even if you wanted to, you can't read it yet. *wide grin*



Banned because you are an evil mastermind! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I don't know either
> 
> And banned for using that cute upside down .-. emote
> 
> ...



Banned because goodnight!  Sweet dreams!


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you are an evil mastermind!



Banned because I think ahead! I hope to repost it by Sunday or Monday, though. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think ahead! I hope to repost it by Sunday or Monday, though. ^^



Banned because I'm just glad that I didn't get far into it, yet, then xD


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm just glad that I didn't get far into it, yet, then xD



Banned because I'm not changing a lot, anyways. I'm just adding in scenes and smoothing the whole thing over. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not changing a lot, anyways. I'm just adding in scenes and smoothing the whole thing over. ^^



Banned because true, but once I read something, it's very difficult for me to re-read it.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because true, but once I read something, it's very difficult for me to re-read it.



Banned because you got lucky, then. You'll get to read it at its best version when it's back. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you got lucky, then. You'll get to read it at its best version when it's back. :3



Banned because yay for getting lucky!  
in the non-sexual sense!


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay for getting lucky!
> in the non-sexual sense!



Banned because yay! But if you're bored, you can read my one and only completed work right here! It's a mystery book! :3

hehe~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay! But if you're bored, you can read my one and only completed work right here! It's a mystery book! :3
> 
> hehe~



Banned because I do have it added to my list ^^ 
Also banned because I don't think anyone noticed that I had said, "beanned because" earlier.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I do have it added to my list ^^
> Also banned because I don't think anyone noticed that I had said, "beanned because" earlier.



Banned because oh, cool! I wonder what you'll think of it. :3
Banned because oh, my, I didn't notice! >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool! I wonder what you'll think of it. :3
> Banned because oh, my, I didn't notice! >w<



Banned because we shall soon find out!  
Probably tomorrow, sometime. 
Yeah xD I don't anybody did.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we shall soon find out!
> Probably tomorrow, sometime.
> Yeah xD I don't anybody did.



Banned because I'm so curious. I don't want to spoil anything but the ending should be a pleasant surprise. :3
Oooh, yay!
Heh, yup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm so curious. I don't want to spoil anything but the ending should be a pleasant surprise. :3
> Oooh, yay!
> Heh, yup.



Banned because please do not spoil anything xD 
My grandfather always spoils things, even if I'm standing there telling him not to, while he's telling me, he continues anyway. It's horrible xD


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because please do not spoil anything xD
> My grandfather always spoils things, even if I'm standing there telling him not to, while he's telling me, he continues anyway. It's horrible xD



Banned because I won't spoil a thing. It'd ruin your reaction!


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2015)

banned for being in this thread on the reg


----------



## Ken1997 (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I won't spoil a thing. It'd ruin your reaction!



Banned because thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RawrItzChamp said:


> Banned because I agree.



Banned for agreeing.


----------



## Javocado (May 23, 2015)

banned for sperm


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned for estrogen.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 23, 2015)

Banned for testosterone.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned for hormones.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Banned because this is my swamp


----------



## RainCrossing (May 23, 2015)

Your banned because swamps are illegal in Mistwood


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Banned because this is TBT not Mistwood, get out of here with your nonsense!


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

Banned because it will keep raining.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Banned because this is TBT not Mistwood, get out of here with your nonsense!



Banned because Princess Swamp Turt


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I just woke up and you're making me miss out on all the good stuff ;-;


----------



## Dae Min (May 23, 2015)

Banned because good morning!  I just woke up too


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what else to do.... I'm bored


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I momentarily thought your avatar was a possum...


----------



## Taka (May 23, 2015)

Banned because looking at your signature, I wonder who thought that a scary clown-in-a-box was a good idea to consider a logical cure and not the root of fear in children.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because that girl in the class, I suppose xD 
I was very afraid of clowns, and until I just watched the scene again, just now, I thought it was something someone feared. 
I was wrong xD


----------



## Cherry Kisses (May 23, 2015)

LE BANNED because your avatar is bae


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned becuase IT"S NOT A POSSOM


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because it's the cutest possum I've ever seen.


----------



## spunkystella (May 23, 2015)

^ Banned because his signature is too creepy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned for calling me a boy.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I don't care if it's cute, IT"S STILL NOT A POSSUM


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because that is so obviously a possum, Marshy.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because if you look up "kittens" and go to images that same picture will show up
Try it and it will prove to you IT IS NOT A POSSUM.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because if you look up "kittens" and go to images that same picture will show up
> Try it and it will prove to you IT IS NOT A POSSUM.



Banned because possums...


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because i know what you did there, you googled kittens, and then put in possums without pressing search or enter or whatever


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned for seeing what I *didn't* do there.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned for possom

- - - Post Merge - - -

and you didn't show my exact picture so you still havent proven it's a possom


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned for possom
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and you didn't show my exact picture so you still havent proven it's a possom



Banned because I couldn't find it, under kittens, and I could found it under possum, but I couldn't take a pic of it together, to prove that it's a possum.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 23, 2015)

Banned because X's and random numbers are illegal.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I couldn't find it, under kittens, and I could found it under possum, but I couldn't take a pic of it together, to prove that it's a possum.



Banned because since you can't show it to me and prove it I WIN >; )


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because since you can't show it to me and prove it I WIN >; )



Banned because no. You have yet to prove that it's under kittens. So..you don't win.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/16100000/Cute-Kitten-kittens-16122928-1280-800.jpg

Banned because.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because that proves nothing.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...GOvS25hzH6b_HL-blHpmenBA&ust=1432479957169913


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...GOvS25hzH6b_HL-blHpmenBA&ust=1432479957169913



Banned because nice try, but I don't click on random links 
Also banned for not banning me.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned for making me surrender. I'm giving up on trying to prove it to you, but i will NOT ADMIT ITS A POSSUM EVERRRRR
why did we get into this anyway


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because you yelled that it wasn't a possum, because I said that I thought it was a possum, at first.


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Banned because you know what you did


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I also know what you did...last summer.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

banned because morning c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because evening ^-^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

banned because 10:15am


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because 10:15am



Banned because 5:23pm.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banning both of you because it's 7:26 p.m.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banning both of you because it's 7:26 p.m.



Banned because #timezones.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 23, 2015)

banned because quotes.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> banned because quotes.



Banned because we haven't talked in so long...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because #timezones.



Banned becaue #Iknowbruh


----------



## kikiiii (May 23, 2015)

banned bc ur sigs will never fail me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

kikiiii said:


> banned bc ur sigs will never fail me



Banned because thank you!


----------



## toadsworthy (May 23, 2015)

banned because hi! I'm not dead


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I am dead


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because hi! I'm not dead



Banned because yay!  Hiii!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I am dead



Banned because _"dead inside"._


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because RIP your insides


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Banned because my insides don't RIP


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I hate dolls. lol ^_^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 23, 2015)

Banned because hating dolls is an unhealthy habit.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hating dolls is an unhealthy habit.



Banned because hey~


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I said so okay?! *cries*


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I said so okay?! *cries*



Banned because there's nothing to cry about. ;w;


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Banned for telling me there's nothing to cry about


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned for telling me there's nothing to cry about



Banned because there isn't~


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Banned because my eyes are sweating


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because my eyes are sweating



Banned because dry those tears and put on a smile. ^^


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because dry those tears and put on a smile. ^^



Banned because what if I don't have a mouth


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

banned for having no mouth


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because what if I don't have a mouth



Banned because you can smile with your eyes!


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you can smile with your eyes!



Banned because that sounds legit


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because that sounds legit



Banned because yes, it does. Real smiles reach your eyes while fake smiles only use your mouth~


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes, it does. Real smiles reach your eyes while fake smiles only use your mouth~



Banned because it's Saturday night and I'm learning facts about smiles and eyes.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because it's Saturday night and I'm learning facts about smiles and eyes.



Banned because it's Saturday night and I'm writing my book. Heh.

And niice, you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

Banned becuase I must go to sleep and this craziness is stopping me haha!


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's Saturday night and I'm writing my book. Heh.
> 
> And niice, you learn something new everyday!



Banned because it's Saturday night and I should seriously be sleeping right now

At least I get to go to school on Monday and inform people that I learned stuff from teacher Myst


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because it's Saturday night and I should seriously be sleeping right now
> 
> At least I get to go to school on Monday and inform people that I learned stuff from teacher Myst



Banned because what time is it for you? It's still early for me. (8:22pm)

Heh, there is no school on Monday. It's Memorial's Day. :3


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what time is it for you? It's still early for me. (8:22pm)
> 
> Heh, there is no school on Monday. It's Memorial's Day. :3



Banned because I have to go to school on Monday...lucky Americans 

It's 11:23 p.m. here


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I have to go to school on Monday...lucky Americans
> 
> It's 11:23 p.m. here



Banned because oh, I see... well, that sucks. :/

Oh, I guess you should sleep then. Have a good night! ^^


----------



## xara (May 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, I see... well, that sucks. :/
> 
> Oh, I guess you should sleep then. Have a good night! ^^



Banned because at least the last two weekends have been long weekends  

Probably should (*stays up for another 2 hours watching Youtube*) Have a good night!


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because at least the last two weekends have been long weekends
> 
> Probably should (*stays up for another 2 hours watching Youtube*) Have a good night!



Banned because not for me. :/

Ha, have fun!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 23, 2015)

banned because hiya


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hiya



Banned because hello!


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

banned because who needs sleep let's stay up late and say hi to people


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2015)

Banned because I see a cat.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Banned because thank you for saying it's not a possum, was trying to prove to a person it wasn't a possum before


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because thank you for saying it's not a possum, was trying to prove to a person it wasn't a possum before



Banned for joining yesterday.


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because thank you for saying it's not a possum, was trying to prove to a person it wasn't a possum before



Banned because I see a possum. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Banned for joining yesterday.



Banned because 'funny quotes'.


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I see a possum.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because STAHP IT, ITS A CAT


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because STAHP IT, ITS A CAT



Banned because 2k and I have a lot in common~


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

banned because ;-; pls it's jest a cat pls end dis ;-;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I see a possum.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because do you think they're funny?


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because do you think they're funny?



Banned because it's one small joke so it's not multiple "quotes". And no, I don't think it's funny.


----------



## MacrobianMoose (May 24, 2015)

Banned for putting the word quotes in quotations.


----------



## Susan (May 24, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is just too cute


----------



## Chris01 (May 24, 2015)

banned for complimenting!


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because Frodo lost his feet


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned for shipping something I know nothing about.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned for not telling me.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because I shouldn't have to tell you


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 24, 2015)

banned because because


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because Stitch said so


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned because you should always have to tell me.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because your clown knows so you should know too


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

Banned because we have mind reading technology it's 3909
you should be able to know


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

Banned because I can do this.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because anything you can do I can do better


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because you didn't say anything, you're typing


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned for seeing things. There is no clown.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because there is _always_ a clown


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned because _not today._


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because _today doesn't exist_


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

Banned because today is the day before yesterday's day after tomorrow.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Banned because again with the facts


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned because *time is an illusion.*


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because *time is an illusion.*



Banned because time is a construct of human perception.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned for referencing Don't Hug Me I'm Scared.


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for referencing Don't Hug Me I'm Scared.



Banned because mmhm. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned because the best thing ever, right up there with SaladFingers and asdf


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the best thing ever, right up there with SaladFingers and asdf



Banned because omg, I remember SaladFingers.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because omg, I remember SaladFingers.



Banned because **** was weird, Myst....**** was weird xD


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because **** was weird, Myst....**** was weird xD



Banned because damn right, it was!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because damn right, it was!



Banned because it was also awesome, though!


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was also awesome, though!



Banned because yeah. Crazy awesome~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah. Crazy awesome~



Banned because damn right!


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because damn right!



Banned because this chapter is super sad and depressing and I don't think my readers can handle it... </3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this chapter is super sad and depressing and I don't think my readers can handle it... </3



Banned because you're always writing super sad chapters, it seems...stahp et!


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're always writing super sad chapters, it seems...stahp et!



Banned because I can't help it! ;w;
Let me know when you get to the end of DH.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can't help it! ;w;
> Let me know when you get to the end of DH.



Banned because lemme guess...it's sad...
It's sad. Isn't it, Myst?! 
That's fine...I always right about killers...or killings...somebody dies xD So...
Everybody has their niche.


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lemme guess...it's sad...
> It's sad. Isn't it, Myst?!
> That's fine...I always right about killers...or killings...somebody dies xD So...
> Everybody has their niche.



Banned because I don't know what to describe it as... you tell me what you think after you finish reading it, 'kay?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know what to describe it as... you tell me what you think after you finish reading it, '?


Banned because " 'kay ".


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

Banned because I might as well post chapter by chapter... this is so much. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned because whatever works best for you ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because whatever works best for you ^-^



Banned because it might motivate me to write faster if I do chapter by chapter~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it might motivate me to write faster if I do chapter by chapter~



Banned because then I think you've got your answer


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because then I think you've got your answer



Banned because yep! I work great under pressure. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yep! I work great under pressure. :3



Banned because awesome! 
I end up either freaking the **** out, or being creepily calm, under pressure...depends on what pressure.


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome!
> I end up either freaking the **** out, or being creepily calm, under pressure...depends on what pressure.



Banned because yeah. I'm at ~1100 words and going strong.
Oooh, I see.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah. I'm at ~1100 words and going strong.
> Oooh, I see.



Banned because awesome! I couldn't write chapters that long xD

 yeah. In example: If I almost total a car I'm driving, I'm totally calm, but if I'm asked to find something really quick, I freak out. 
XD


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because awesome! I couldn't write chapters that long xD
> 
> yeah. In example: If I almost total a car I'm driving, I'm totally calm, but if I'm asked to find something really quick, I freak out.
> XD



Banned because I couldn't either but I worked my way up there with practice. ^^

Oooh, that does sound interesting~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I couldn't either but I worked my way up there with practice. ^^
> 
> Oooh, that does sound interesting~



Banned because I had a chapter earlier that was almost 1000, but I ended up deleting most of it. I don't like chapters that are too long. So, I try to keep mine short-ish. At least 500 words, is my standard. Most of the time more, but no less. ^-^

It is...it's also annoying sometimes.


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I had a chapter earlier that was almost 1000, but I ended up deleting most of it. I don't like chapters that are too long. So, I try to keep mine short-ish. At least 500 words, is my standard. Most of the time more, but no less. ^-^
> 
> It is...it's also annoying sometimes.



Banned because 1000 words is standard for a chapter; it's not too long~

Oh... I see.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because 1000 words is standard for a chapter; it's not too long~
> 
> Oh... I see.



Banned because I didn't delete most of the chapter because of length. I deleted it because I didn't like the direction it was going, by the way xD 
Eh. 500 is _my _minimum ^^


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't delete most of the chapter because of length. I deleted it because I didn't like the direction it was going, by the way xD
> Eh. 500 is _my _minimum ^^



Banned because ooooh, I see!

1000 is my minimum. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned because I might bump my min. up to 700...I think that's fair. Too short of chapters aren't much fun to read either xD


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I might bump my min. up to 700...I think that's fair. Too short of chapters aren't much fun to read either xD



Banned because ooh, good luck! Be sure to write as much as you feel comfortable with.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ooh, good luck! Be sure to write as much as you feel comfortable with.



Banned because I do! ^_^


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I do! ^_^



Banned because that's great. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Banned because yupyup!  I'm working on the third chapter again...
Kind of made a joke of it earlier...kind of didn't like that...


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yupyup!  I'm working on the third chapter again...
> Kind of made a joke of it earlier...kind of didn't like that...



Banned because good luck!~
Oh, I see. >.<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good luck!~
> Oh, I see. >.<



Banned because thanks! It's going pretty good. 
Coincidentally, a song came on earlier, while I was writing the first part of the chapter that fit so well xD
It was great.


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks! It's going pretty good.
> Coincidentally, a song came on earlier, while I was writing the first part of the chapter that fit so well xD
> It was great.



Banned because that's so great!
omg. what a coincidence. #lucky :3

Did you know... you can add songs/pictures to chapters too?


----------



## NikkiKaji (May 24, 2015)

Banned because i've never met you


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

NikkiKaji said:


> Banned because i've never met you



Banned because likewise.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's so great!
> omg. what a coincidence. #lucky :3
> 
> Did you know... you can add songs/pictures to chapters too?



Banned because yeah!  
xD I know. I laughed. 

Mhm. I did indeedy. I added a picture to Silence, wherever I put that. 
I'm almost done with the chapter  Probably gonna get to or pass 1000, though. 
I knew it was going to be a longer chapter, too, however. So, it's all good ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah!
> xD I know. I laughed.
> 
> Mhm. I did indeedy. I added a picture to Silence, wherever I put that.
> ...



Banned because yay~

Oooh, niice.
Congrats! Long chapters are fun~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay~
> 
> Oooh, niice.
> Congrats! Long chapters are fun~



Banned because done!  
I'm tired, now. xD 
1261 Words. 
I feel like it's taken me all day to finish this chapter XD


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because done!
> I'm tired, now. xD
> 1261 Words.
> I feel like it's taken me all day to finish this chapter XD



Banned because I'm proud of you. ^^

Chapter Three is at ~2000 words rn. Holy moly. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm proud of you. ^^
> 
> Chapter Three is at ~2000 words rn. Holy moly. ;w;



Banned because thanks!  

Holy ****. That's a lot of words xD


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks!
> 
> Holy ****. That's a lot of words xD



Banned because np.

Yup. It ended up being ~2000 words when I posted. Now, onto chapter four!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np.
> 
> Yup. It ended up being ~2000 words when I posted. Now, onto chapter four!



Banned because woo! Chapter Four! Woohoo! Yay! Yippie! Yahoo!


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because woo! Chapter Four! Woohoo! Yay! Yippie! Yahoo!



Banned because I'm taking a small break after the emotional ride of chapter three. It hurts... so much. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm taking a small break after the emotional ride of chapter three. It hurts... so much. ;w;



Banned because alright cool. I can't deal with more tonight anyway xD I'm gonna watch some shows or something.


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright cool. I can't deal with more tonight anyway xD I'm gonna watch some shows or something.



Banned because good idea. We all can use some comedic relief after that. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because good idea. We all can use some comedic relief after that. ;w;



Banned because yes, indeedy.


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes, indeedy.



Banned because this story hurts my feels yet I love it. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this story hurts my feels yet I love it. X'D



Banned because yeah. I'd have mixed feels with that story too, if I were you xD


----------



## Myst (May 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I'd have mixed feels with that story too, if I were you xD



Banned because hehe,  yeah~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Banned for letting this get to the second page  
Also banned for not getting banned for over half of a day.


----------



## Dae Min (May 25, 2015)

Banned for bringing the thread back up


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

Banned because time for more writing today! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for bringing the thread back up


Banned for abandoning it 


Myst said:


> Banned because time for more writing today! ^^


Banned because yay!  I see chapter four is up, now.


----------



## Dae Min (May 25, 2015)

You and Myst are banned for talking about writing for the millionth time xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Banned because XD What else are we gonna talk about? That's our common ground. Otherwise, I'd talk about video games, music or movies xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 25, 2015)

Banned because it's cool that you guys have that in common 

And banned because there is a clown


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> You and Myst are banned for talking about writing for the millionth time xD



Banned because I'm obsessed with it. lmao



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yay!  I see chapter four is up, now.



Banned because yay, indeed! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's cool that you guys have that in common
> 
> And banned because there is a clown



Banned because there is no clown *insert weird wavy hand motions here*


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there is no clown *insert weird wavy hand motions here*



Banned because I see no clown either. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I see no clown either. ^^



Banned for also seeing a possum. 
X'D


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for also seeing a possum.
> X'D



Banned for remembering. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for remembering. :3



Banned because it was just yesterday xD 
Of course, I remember


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it was just yesterday xD
> Of course, I remember



Banned because I forgot what day it was... was it really yesterday?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I forgot what day it was... was it really yesterday?



Banned because it really was xD


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it really was xD



Banned because oh, my... it feels like forever ago. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, my... it feels like forever ago. lmao



Banned because xD Yeah. Days seem really long nowadays, but it was just yesterday xD


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD Yeah. Days seem really long nowadays, but it was just yesterday xD



Banned because mmhm... or maybe it's my memory.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because mmhm... or maybe it's my memory.



Banned because hmm... or maybe it's both!


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hmm... or maybe it's both!



Banned because could be.

Oooh, someone's actively reading/voting on Disillusioned Hope rn. I wonder how they'll react.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because could be.
> 
> Oooh, someone's actively reading/voting on Disillusioned Hope rn. I wonder how they'll react.



Banned because I don't know...hopefully, good....I don't know, because I don't know what happens. I'm full of not knowing xD 
I swear if I say "I don't know" again....I will have said it again.


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't know...hopefully, good....I don't know, because I don't know what happens. I'm full of not knowing xD
> I swear if I say "I don't know" again....I will have said it again.



Banned because heh, no worries... it's a crazy tale...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because heh, no worries... it's a crazy tale...



Banned because I got to chapter six. So, I still have a ways to go.


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I got to chapter six. So, I still have a ways to go.



Banned because it's not too long but it's long enough~

Enjoy the ride. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's not too long but it's long enough~
> 
> Enjoy the ride. ^^



Banned because XD Thanks! I went on a pretty crazy ride. I guess I can go on another one today xD


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Thanks! I went on a pretty crazy ride. I guess I can go on another one today xD



Banned because rides are fun!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because rides are fun!~



Banned because ~sometimes~ ^^


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ~sometimes~ ^^



Banned because I'm hyper. This'll be fun!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm hyper. This'll be fun!



Banned because man I wish I had the energy you get, every day seemingly.


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because man I wish I had the energy you get, every day seemingly.



Banned because this is new to me... usually, I'm dead...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this is new to me... usually, I'm dead...



Banned because you seem to be getting hyper a lot, lately, though xD 
So marvel in it, while it's here, then ^^


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you seem to be getting hyper a lot, lately, though xD
> So marvel in it, while it's here, then ^^



Banned because I guess I am. Heh~
Hm... I'll try. ^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 25, 2015)

banned because hiyaaaa


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because hiyaaaa



Banned because hello! ♥


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 25, 2015)

banned because I'm going! have a good night <3


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> banned because I'm going! have a good night <3



Banned because aww... good night! ♥


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I guess I am. Heh~
> Hm... I'll try. ^^



Banned because good!  
It reminds me of when I was like 14, my mother came home with a big box full of syrup packets...
I would take two to school with me (one for me and one for my friend), and we would drink the syrup 
out of them XD I was a hyper mess at school xD


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because good!
> It reminds me of when I was like 14, my mother came home with a big box full of syrup packets...
> I would take two to school with me (one for me and one for my friend), and we would drink the syrup
> out of them XD I was a hyper mess at school xD



Banned because great!

Oooh, that sounds so awesome. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because great!
> 
> Oooh, that sounds so awesome. lmao



banned because it was. I did it, until we ran out of packets.


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> banned because it was. I did it, until we ran out of packets.



Banned because oh...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh...



Banned because yeah...like every day...I was very healthy  
Now, I don't really like syrup xD


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah...like every day...I was very healthy
> Now, I don't really like syrup xD



Banned because totally healthy.
Makes sense.


----------



## Grot (May 25, 2015)

Banned because you aren't Goomy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Banned for putting your very first post in here!


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Banned because that's not what Shay Van Buren said (reference to my favourite series, idk if you'll get it or not xD)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Banned because I never heard about it until right now. So, now I have something new to watch!


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I never heard about it until right now. So, now I have something new to watch!



Banned because it's the Most Popular Girls in School on Youtube, and you'll love it!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because it's the Most Popular Girls in School on Youtube, and you'll love it!



Banned because yeah, I found it xD I'll have to check into it, then.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah, I found it xD I'll have to check into it, then.



Banned because lemme know when you watch it xD


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

Banned because I wonder...


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Banned because wondering is good, but watching is even better ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because wondering is good, but watching is even better ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because I'll pass. I'm writing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because lemme know when you watch it xD



Banned because I might. It might be a while...I'm pretty consumed, lately ^^


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

Banned because I know.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Banned because what I did last summer? 
because I can't quite remember...


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what I did last summer?
> because I can't quite remember...



Banned because I don't even know what _I_ did last summer. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Banned because oh, I remember now! I spent most of it helping my grandfather remodel the house, and I swam at my friend's pool once. xD


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh, I remember now! I spent most of it helping my grandfather remodel the house, and I swam at my friend's pool once. xD



Banned because lucky. I remember nothing. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because lucky. I remember nothing. ;w;



Banned because aww. That's fine ^^


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because aww. That's fine ^^



Banned because yeah... my memory is a blur...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah... my memory is a blur...



Banned because as per usual ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Banned for never getting banned. 
Banning everyone else for not banning me.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for never getting banned.
> Banning everyone else for not banning me.



Banned because I forgot this thread existed. I forgot you existed. I forgot I existed. What even is life?
That's pretty much me today.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

-glitch-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I forgot this thread existed. I forgot you existed. I forgot I existed. What even is life?
> That's pretty much me today.



Banned because...that hurts...myst...that hurts. 
xD Jk. I get that.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because...that hurts...myst...that hurts.
> xD Jk. I get that.



Banned because yeah... I'm in one of _those_ moods today...
Heh.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah... I'm in one of _those_ moods today...
> Heh.



Banned because well, hopefully tomorrow you'll be good as new!


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, hopefully tomorrow you'll be good as new!



Banned because meh... we'll see. I feel dead as usual. 
If you want to know why, read my latest chapter on "Tales of a Dying Soul" over on Wattpad. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because meh... we'll see. I feel dead as usual.
> If you want to know why, read my latest chapter on "Tales of a Dying Soul" over on Wattpad. ;w;



Banned because I believe in you! ^^
alright...I'll have to check it out, then


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I believe in you! ^^
> alright...I'll have to check it out, then



Banned because thank you. ;w;
My arm kind of hurts and I'm worried... -.-
It might be triggering, though... so watch out if you're easily triggered.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you. ;w;
> My arm kind of hurts and I'm worried... -.-
> It might be triggering, though... so watch out if you're easily triggered.



Banned because  
Why does it hurt? 
I don't get triggered. So, it wouldn't be for me, personally.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> Why does it hurt?
> I don't get triggered. So, it wouldn't be for me, personally.



Banned because I have no idea...
That's a relief. I don't want to accidentally trigger you... ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have no idea...
> That's a relief. I don't want to accidentally trigger you... ;w;



Banned because I don't think the two are related, by the way...I read your thing. Can't tell you why it hurts xD 
I just don't think the two are related. I hope it gets better, though ^^ 
Yeah, don't worry. There's nothing for me to get triggered about, anyway.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't think the two are related, by the way...I read your thing. Can't tell you why it hurts xD
> I just don't think the two are related. I hope it gets better, though ^^
> Yeah, don't worry. There's nothing for me to get triggered about, anyway.



Banned because I have no idea... maybe I'll know tomorrow... and yeah... my thing was saddening... ;w;
Oh, okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have no idea... maybe I'll know tomorrow... and yeah... my thing was saddening... ;w;
> Oh, okay.



Banned because hopefully, it'll be all better by then...and yeah...it was.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hopefully, it'll be all better by then...and yeah...it was.



Banned because we should probably take this to PM/VM if you want before it gets too personal in here.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because we should probably take this to PM/VM if you want before it gets too personal in here.



Banned because we don't have to, if you don't want. not trying to pry.


----------



## Vizionari (May 26, 2015)

Banned because I haven't been here in awhile...


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we don't have to, if you don't want. not trying to pry.



Banned because oh, okay.
*is randomly looking at random stuff online*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Banned because I haven't been here in awhile...



Banned because hello~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Banned because I haven't been here in awhile...



Banned because no you haven't. So...heeeeeyyyyyyy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because oh, okay.
> *is randomly looking at random stuff online*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because is the random stuff random or is it _random?_


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because is the random stuff random or is it _random?_



Banned because it's all random.


----------



## maounkhan (May 26, 2015)

banned because the person above had been step on a shoe


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Banned for not having Cobb as your dreamie!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 26, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's all random.



Banned because then everything is as it should be.


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because then everything is as it should be.



Banned because I suppose so.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because this.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 27, 2015)

banned because true


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

Banned because *clap clap*


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (May 27, 2015)

Banned for being an admin.


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

Banned because 50k posts is a lot... and I have no idea why I thought it'd be fast to reach.


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

Banned because I'd rather have 50k dollars


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I'd rather have 50k dollars



Banned because what would you spend it on?


----------



## xara (May 27, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what would you spend it on?



Banned because I'd probably spend a portion of it on a new place to live (the apartment I currently live in is like 60+ years old and is disgusting), save some of it for bills/rainy days (I believe that's how the saying goes) and then donate the rest to charity.


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I'd probably spend a portion of it on a new place to live (the apartment I currently live in is like 60+ years old and is disgusting), save some of it for bills/rainy days (I believe that's how the saying goes) and then donate the rest to charity.



Banned because that sounds reasonable.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Banned because IT'S BANNING TIME!! >=D 
for now.


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because IT'S BANNING TIME!! >=D
> for now.



Banned because _finally_.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Banned because I love banning time!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because _finally_.


Banned for waiting so long xD


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

Banned because I have to go soon though...


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for waiting so long xD



Banned because of Eustace's foot

I WOKE UP AND IT WAS THE FIRST THING I THOUGHT ABOUT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I have to go soon though...



Banned because aw, that sucks :c


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have to go soon though...


Banned because you have to go!


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

Banned because yeah... it's sad how we never reached 50k posts in here...


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Banned because if we team up, the goal of 50k will be reached ^u^


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because if we team up, the goal of 50k will be reached ^u^



Banned because we're so far off though...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because of Eustace's foot
> 
> I WOKE UP AND IT WAS THE FIRST THING I THOUGHT ABOUT
> 
> ...


Banned because this post snuck up on me xD 
I've been wondering about that all day XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Banned because maybe all we have to do is post random things for a few hours?

How many posts is the board on right now?


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because maybe all we have to do is post random things for a few hours?
> 
> How many posts is the board on right now?



Banned because this is post #44244 right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because we're so far off though...



Banned because I knew it was an unreasonable goal ^^
Now you can never leave bwahahahaha


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because this post snuck up on me xD
> I've been wondering about that all day XD



Banned because the foot is haunting me and this is all your fault LOL

I feel like the conversation we had last night was all a dream because we were both sleepy 

and after rereading it, I was just laughing all over again omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because this is post #44244 right now.



Oh

This is going to take a while xD


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I knew it was an unreasonable goal ^^
> Now you can never leave bwahahahaha



Banned because I'm leaving, regardless of this thread's post count~
It just would have been nice to hit 50k.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because the foot is haunting me and this is all your fault LOL
> 
> I feel like the conversation we had last night was all a dream because we were both sleepy
> 
> ...


Banned because 
I'm still sleepy lol. Plus on mobile so imma slowpoke too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm leaving, regardless of this thread's post count~
> It just would have been nice to hit 50k.



Blah. I know. So you're banned.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> I'm still sleepy lol. Plus on mobile so imma slowpoke too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because mobile TBT is really frustrating to work with. I know your pain DX

And banned for being sleepy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because mobile TBT is really frustrating to work with. I know your pain DX
> 
> And banned for being sleepy



Banned for knowing my pain. Also banned because I'm always sleepy xD


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Blah. I know. So you're banned.



Banned because this gives a whole new meaning to the "banned" thread. ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for knowing my pain. Also banned because I'm always sleepy xD



Banned because you should take more naps ouo

And banned because 99.99% of the time when I suggest that, no one will listen. This is scientifically proven


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this gives a whole new meaning to the "banned" thread. ;w;



Banned because nuuu >?<

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you should take more naps ouo
> 
> And banned because 99.99% of the time when I suggest that, no one will listen. This is scientifically proven



Banned because I can't take naps xD 
See I listened and responded


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nuuu >•<



Banned because yes... .-.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nuuu >•<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg you are the .001%! You are not like the other grils!!

Banned for not being like the other grils >u>


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yes... .-.



Banned because oh...okay ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> omg you are the .001%! You are not like the other grils!!
> 
> Banned for not being like the other grils >u>



Banned because I'll never be like the other grils no matter how much they pressure me to be a regular gril.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh...okay ^_^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because regular grills are boring

We need to be supreme grills that can cook 50 hotdogs at once for the summer bbqs


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

Banned because you two must keep this thread alive. I'm counting on you!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because regular grills are boring
> 
> We need to be supreme grills that can cook 50 hotdogs at once for the summer bbqs


Banned because indeed. Hotdogs and hamburgers!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you two must keep this thread alive. I'm counting on you!



Banned because we'll try! We'll give it our all for you and we will hit that 50k!


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because we'll try! We'll give it our all for you and we will hit that 50k!



Banned because thank you... ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because indeed. Hotdogs and hamburgers!



Banned because I love homemade hamburgers! It just tastes so much better and looks better than fastfood ones

Especially Mcdonalds. Their burgers look like someone sat on them 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because thank you... ;w;



Banned because no problem! I do hope you'll come back one day and surprise us

But if not, we will keep this thread alive for as long as we can ^u^


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no problem! I do hope you'll come back one day and surprise us
> 
> But if not, we will keep this thread alive for as long as we can ^u^



Banned because maybe...

That'd be nice. >.<


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because maybe...
> 
> That'd be nice. >.<



Banned because I hope you find happiness wherever you go

We'll miss you OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Banned because y'all talked so much within a few minutes ;n; I can't keep up. Hotdogs hamburgers.. Keep the thread alive D:


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because y'all talked so much within a few minutes ;n; I can't keep up. Hotdogs hamburgers.. Keep the thread alive D:



Banned because you pretty much summed it up

You caught up


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you pretty much summed it up
> 
> You caught up



Banned because how could you say something like that!?! T^T


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I hope you find happiness wherever you go
> 
> We'll miss you OuO



Banned because that's too sweet... you're going to make me sad, now. >////<

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how could you say something like that!?! T^T



Banned for being confused.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's too sweet... you're going to make me sad, now. >////<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Because banned for I'm gonna miss you! D':


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because how could you say something like that!?! T^T



Banned because I was congratulating you for catching up ;3; I hope I didn't sound mean

Posting on mobile is a huge pain in the arse because you have to click an extra time just to keep your sig and everything, and then it's just super slow to type with the device


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Because banned for I'm gonna miss you! D':



Banned because what is there to miss...? Just one thread is all my presence lately.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's too sweet... you're going to make me sad, now. >////<



Banned because aww *hugs tight* I'm a little sad too, honestly ;u; Your friends here will always remember you!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I was congratulating you for catching up ;3; I hope I didn't sound mean
> 
> Posting on mobile is a huge pain in the arse because you have to click an extra time just to keep your sig and everything, and then it's just super slow to type with the device



Banned for being so rude! XD I was just joking. Just like I did again. Yeah. I don't even bother with the dig on mobile hlf of the time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because what is there to miss...? Just one thread is all my presence lately.



Banned because don't belittle yourself like that. You're awesome! Dammit!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being so rude! XD I was just joking. Just like I did again. Yeah. I don't even bother with the dig on mobile hlf of the time.



Banned because LOL 

Yes I don't bother with digs either

I don't even have a shovel

yes I know I'm hilarious hold your applause everyone <u<


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because aww *hugs tight* I'm a little sad too, honestly ;u; Your friends here will always remember you!



Banned because thanks... >w<
At least you guys have good memories... unlike me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't belittle yourself like that. You're awesome! Dammit!



Banned because my presence on here shrinked so much anyways. :/


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks... >w<
> At least you guys have good memories... unlike me.



Banned because even if you forget our names and everything, we won't forget you

I hope that if you're feeling lonely again in the future, you will remember that there were people who cared for you


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because even if you forget our names and everything, we won't forget you
> 
> I hope that if you're feeling lonely again in the future, you will remember that there were people who cared for you



Banned because you're too nice to me~
Way nicer than my parents who threatened to get me drug-tested [because something weird was found in my bathroom, looks like mold] and won't believe me when I tell them the truth.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks... >w<
> At least you guys have good memories... unlike me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because your presence is far from shrunk to me!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you're too nice to me~
> Way nicer than my parents who threatened to get me drug-tested [because something weird was found in my bathroom, looks like mold] and won't believe me when I tell them the truth.



Banned because your relationship with your parents is toxic, and all I want is for you to leave home and live your own life away from them

I do believe that they love you though. Why don't they just take the mold to be examined if they're so suspicious about it?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because LOL
> 
> Yes I don't bother with digs either
> 
> ...


Banned for not even having a shovel. I have like five. XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not even having a shovel. I have like five.



Banned because my mom has Animal Crossing too and she keeps selling her shovels to Reese by accident

She could use those extra shovels xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because my mom has Animal Crossing too and she keeps selling her shovels to Reese by accident
> 
> She could use those extra shovels xD



XD banned because I was talking about real shovels... Don't think they'd help your mom out unless she wants to bury her 3ds xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> XD banned because I was talking about real shovels... Don't think they'd help your mom out unless she wants to bury her 3ds xD



Banned because do you really have 5 real shovels? 8U 

lol! My mom made 14 million bells just going to the island and selling fruits.. She's amazing. My bank in AC just has 20k in it ;^;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because do you really have 5 real shovels? 8U
> 
> lol! My mom made 14 million bells just going to the island and selling fruits.. She's amazing. My bank in AC just has 20k in it ;^;



Banned because yes I really have five real shovels xD 

That is amazing! Just selling fruits xD amazing.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes I really have five real shovels xD
> 
> That is amazing! Just selling fruits xD amazing.



Banned because why do you need such a vast amount of shovels? 

Yeah!! She's a bell-making machine

I waste all of mine demolishing and rebuilding the same PWPs over and over again


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because why do you need such a vast amount of shovels?
> 
> Yeah!! She's a bell-making machine
> 
> I waste all of mine demolishing and rebuilding the same PWPs over and over again



Banned because why not? XD 

Awesome!

I must sleep now. Falling asleep trying to typed this xD sweet dreams to you and Myst, if she ever returns ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because why not? XD
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> I must sleep now. Falling asleep trying to typed this xD sweet dreams to you and Myst, if she ever returns ^^



Banned because have a goodnight, Courtney! Sleep well!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 29, 2015)

Banned because now I know X2k5a7y's name ;o


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Banned because maybe not O_O


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Banned because now I know X2k5a7y's name ;o



Banned because of too much knowledge


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because of too much knowledge



Banned for having my back then stabbing it!  
XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

banned because turts


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for having my back then stabbing it!
> XD



Banned because I had your back but then you vanished on me LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because turts



Banned for not mentioning cheese


----------



## AC Jayson (May 29, 2015)

Banned for hating on Fanfiction authors, seriously man even though they can be evil they have hearts!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

banned because panda cheese (yes it exists lol)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I had your back but then you vanished on me LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I had to go to the store! D: 
Now everybody knows the secret of secrets! 
xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

AC Jayson said:


> Banned for hating on Fanfiction authors, seriously man even though they can be evil they have hearts!



Banned because I talked about fanfiction authors many, many pages ago  lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> banned because panda cheese (yes it exists lol)



Banned because I want to see a picture of this panda cheese

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I had to go to the store! D:
> Now everybody knows the secret of secrets!
> xD



Banned because what did you get? lmao!

Okay, I got a plan. If someone asks, your name is not really Courtney. You can make up the codename I get to call you instead, and we'll pretend _that_ is your real name ;D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I talked about fanfiction authors many, many pages ago  lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I got egg roll snacker thingamajigs! Apparently, thingamajigs is a real word...wtf...snacker isn't but thingamajigs is...Alssoooo! okay...you come up with the codename 

Alsoooo


Spoiler: this.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I got egg roll snacker thingamajigs! Apparently, thingamajigs is a real word...wtf...snacker isn't but thingamajigs is...Alssoooo! okay...you come up with the codename
> 
> Alsoooo
> 
> ...



Banned because thingamajigs is a word and snackers is not?? What kind of world are we living in D: I love egg rolls!

Pandas apparently love cheese very much

Your codename could be... 

Well, what name do you wish you had but don't? OuO I don't want to call you 2k because it sounds so impersonal. And our friendship is past that level lmao!


----------



## AC Jayson (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thingamajigs is a word and snackers is not?? What kind of world are we living in D: I love egg rolls!
> 
> Pandas apparently love cheese very much
> 
> ...



Banned because of cheese


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

Banned because of lactose intolerance


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thingamajigs is a word and snackers is not?? What kind of world are we living in D: I love egg rolls!
> 
> Pandas apparently love cheese very much
> 
> ...



Banned because I KNOW! D: It's horrible! And I love egg rolls too!  Except for cheese eggrolls...that **** is disgusting xD 

Yes. Yes, they do. 

Uhm...I don't know xD That's why I left it up to you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because of lactose intolerance



Banned because same, except I drink milk, anyway, but **** it. I love cereal.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I KNOW! D: It's horrible! And I love egg rolls too!  Except for cheese eggrolls...that **** is disgusting xD
> 
> Yes. Yes, they do.
> 
> Uhm...I don't know xD That's why I left it up to you.



Banned because there are cheese eggrolls?! I think I gagged a little. >n< That sounds really gross 

Okay, let's see.. Maybe your codename could be Chloe? It's sorta like Courtney-- okay, not really but it sounds pretty


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because there are cheese eggrolls?! I think I gagged a little. >n< That sounds really gross
> 
> Okay, let's see.. Maybe your codename could be Chloe? It's sorta like Courtney-- okay, not really but it sounds pretty



Banned because yeah. They're repulsive, and irl Ashley loves them. So, when her parents bring us food from this one place, we only get cheese eggrolls. So, I, essentially, don't get any ;n; 

XD Chloe is my dog's name.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. They're repulsive, and irl Ashley loves them. So, when her parents bring us food from this one place, we only get cheese eggrolls. So, I, essentially, don't get any ;n;
> 
> XD Chloe is my dog's name.



Banned because I had no idea those cheese egg roll thingies even existed D8 They are unnatural! In authentic asian cuisine, cheese is never used at all. Those eggrolls are like a huge contradictory mess. And I'm asian so I am a professional on this -u- lol!

Oh.. sdhfhdg

How about Alex? It's short and sweet, and sounds cool ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I had no idea those cheese egg roll thingies even existed D8 They are unnatural! In asian culture, cheese is never used at all. Those eggrolls are like a huge contradictory mess. And I'm asian so I am a professional on this -u- lol!
> 
> Oh.. sdhfhdg
> 
> How about Alex? It's short and sweet, and sounds cool ^^



Banned because yesh. they do, and they're nasty. They're at this local place that is all about egg rolls, and people here love their cheese. So, I guess they're just trying to appeal to the demographic...I don't know. XD Yes, you are the expert!  

XD Oh, god no. I had a horrible experience with an Alex. She tried to fight me xD

Plus my stepbrother's name is Alex.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yesh. they do, and they're nasty. They're at this local place that is all about egg rolls, and people here love their cheese. So, I guess they're just trying to appeal to the demographic...I don't know. XD Yes, you are the expert!
> 
> XD Oh, god no. I had a horrible experience with an Alex. She tried to fight me xD
> 
> Plus my stepbrother's name is Alex.



Banned because I can't blame them for adding cheese to everything.. Cheese is life. (And I love cheese too, especially on my spaghetti >u>)

gah; this codename thing is much harder than I thought

How about Julie, or Julia?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I can't blame them for adding cheese to everything.. Cheese is life. (And I love cheese too, especially on my spaghetti >u>)
> 
> gah; this codename thing is much harder than I thought
> 
> How about Julie, or Julia?



Banned because I don't really like cheese all that much. Only if there's chili and fritos involved...or tortilla chips...or pizza xD 
Otherwise, not so much >.< I don't get the cheese obsession. 

XD Yeah...Ironically, at one point I wanted my name to be Tyler, because I like masculine names on girls xD 
It's ironic, because you should know why xD 
Then I wanted it to be Zeke or some ****, lol. Idk...thinking up names is difficult for me.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I don't really like cheese all that much. Only if there's chili and fritos involved...or tortilla chips...or pizza xD
> Otherwise, not so much >.< I don't get the cheese obsession.
> 
> XD Yeah...Ironically, at one point I wanted my name to be Tyler, because I like masculine names on girls xD
> ...



Banned because it's totally fine to not like cheese. I can have all the cheese you don't want, so it'll be a win-win situation for both of us!

The masculine girl name is a cool concept, but um.. I can't call you Tyler because that's the name of the boy I have a crush on >//> 

Do you still want to be called Zeke? We could make it happen


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's totally fine to not like cheese. I can have all the cheese you don't want, so it'll be a win-win situation for both of us!
> 
> The masculine girl name is a cool concept, but um.. I can't call you Tyler because that's the name of the boy I have a crush on >//>
> 
> Do you still want to be called Zeke? We could make it happen



Banned because no it's not TnT 
I'm not a true American if I don't love cheese! D: or butter! Ugh. XD 
There's always someone to balance off the foods I don't like ^^ Yay for win-win!

Yeah. xD I know. I know. That's why I said you'd know why it was ironic xD 

Eh. I don't know xD It's like I want to be called that, but then it ends up getting annoying for some reason. We'll just stick with Courtney xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no it's not TnT
> I'm not a true American if I don't love cheese! D: or butter! Ugh. XD
> There's always someone to balance off the foods I don't like ^^ Yay for win-win!
> 
> ...



Wait a minute.. GASP. YOU DON'T LIKE BUTTER

Have you heard of Paula Dean? She is the butter queen. She will come after you now for disrespecting her precious butter D:

Oh, okay! Courtney fits you best anyway


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Wait a minute.. GASP. YOU DON'T LIKE BUTTER
> 
> Have you heard of Paula Dean? She is the butter queen. She will come after you now for disrespecting her precious butter D:
> 
> Oh, okay! Courtney fits you best anyway



Banned because XD No, not really. 

Lmao. Yeah, I know of the Paula Deen xD I'm not worried about her and her butter wand xD

Alright ^^ 
It's like I hate hearing my name, but I don't really like any other name enough to be referred to by it xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD No, not really.
> 
> Lmao. Yeah, I know of the Paula Deen xD I'm not worried about her and her butter wand xD
> 
> ...



Banned because Paula Deen is coming for you







SHE'S COMING. RUN FOR YOUR LIFE HSHBDHD

Yeah, I know what you mean! The name Ashley to me was so common and bland, so I came up with the name Dae for myself. It's short for Damien. OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Paula Deen is coming for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because XD I CAN TAKE HER! lol. 

Except...I call you Ashley ;n; I've ruined everything!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD I CAN TAKE HER! lol.
> 
> Except...I call you Ashley ;n; I've ruined everything!



Banned because ARE YOU SURE. THAT STICK OF BUTTER IS VERY LARGE AND INTIMIDATING

No, you can call me Ashley! I like the name a lot better now. ouo I just use the name Dae to sign all my art


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because ARE YOU SURE. THAT STICK OF BUTTER IS VERY LARGE AND INTIMIDATING
> 
> No, you can call me Ashley! I like the name a lot better now. ouo I just use the name Dae to sign all my art



Banned because I CAN TAKE HER AND THAT STICK OF BUTTER! WE'LL MAKE SOME ****ING COOKIES WITH IT!  

xD

Oh, alright! ^_^  
This person I used to know is friends with someone who goes my Daed xD Eerily similar...except with an extra 'D', if you know what I mean ;D 
XD just kidding...sort of...There literally is an extra 'd', though...as you can see, lol.


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because your presence is far from shrunk to me!



Banned because thanks~



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your relationship with your parents is toxic, and all I want is for you to leave home and live your own life away from them
> 
> I do believe that they love you though. Why don't they just take the mold to be examined if they're so suspicious about it?



Banned because it is very toxic... but my dad thinks it's okay because the real world is cruel and will hurt me... so it's like practice? ;w;

They want to make me take a blood test... but I don't know. They consider it as an option but I don't know if they're serious.



X2k5a7y said:


> I must sleep now. Falling asleep trying to typed this xD sweet dreams to you and Myst, if she ever returns ^^



Banned because I got my laptop/iPod taken away last night. Then proceeded to cry at being attacked over this whole 'drug' thing again... They make me feel so victimized. ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I CAN TAKE HER AND THAT STICK OF BUTTER! WE'LL MAKE SOME ****ING COOKIES WITH IT!
> 
> xD
> 
> ...



Banned because now I must post another gif of Paula Deen






She's on her way now--with her giant stash of butter-- to help bake those ****ing cookies! LOL

And banned because you have an irl friend named Ashley and another who calls themselves Daed...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because ah! I'm so sorry you have to go through that! ;n;

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because now I must post another gif of Paula Deen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because XD yay for baking ****ing cookies!  

Also banned because it's like you've secretly been around, all along xD


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah! I'm so sorry you have to go through that! ;n;



Banned because it's not your fault. *sigh*

Life's just ****ty...


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah! I'm so sorry you have to go through that! ;n;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because I guess I have xD That's seriously the coolest thing

You get special honors for being the first and only Courtney in my life  Yay!!

And banned for not inviting me to bake cookies with you and Paula! lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's not your fault. *sigh*
> 
> Life's just ****ty...



Banned because I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better ;;


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better ;;



Banned because I'm going to get disowned and put up for adoption if they refuse to believe that it wasn't me. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's not your fault. *sigh*
> 
> Life's just ****ty...



Banned because I know it's not my fault...
I just sympathize and wish that you didn't have to deal with that.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to get disowned and put up for adoption if they refuse to believe that it wasn't me. ;w;



Banned because that's awful! If it wasn't you, it wasn't you. A drug test can easily prove it and you have nothing to fear


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's awful! If it wasn't you, it wasn't you. A drug test can easily prove it and you have nothing to fear



Banned because I know... I'm freaked out about who it actually was. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know it's not my fault...
> I just sympathize and wish that you didn't have to deal with that.



Banned because thanks... I wish for that too. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I guess I have xD That's seriously the coolest thing
> 
> You get special honors for being the first and only Courtney in my life  Yay!!
> 
> ...



Banned because xD Yeah, I know...it's so weird but so awesome xD 

and of course you're invited!  



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to get disowned and put up for adoption if they refuse to believe that it wasn't me. ;w;



Banned because I don't think they can legally do that...


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I know... I'm freaked out about who it actually was.



Banned because are there any clues to who it might be?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD Yeah, I know...it's so weird but so awesome xD
> 
> and of course you're invited!



Banned because it really is awesome! My mind is blown







Yay! Let's start baking! >u< We should make peanut butter cookies


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because are there any clues to who it might be?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because XD Mine too. I had just remembered about Daed, right after you mentioned Dae xD 

Yay! Yes! Since Paula is bringing butter, and I've got everything except peanut butter, it's up to you to provide the peanut butter! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I'm going to get disowned and put up for adoption if they refuse to believe that it wasn't me. ;w;



Banned because okay, legally, they can, but it's a hell of a lot of paper work, and they can get charged with child abandonment. Plus, if they do they'll no longer be your parents, legally...So, they would have no say in anything you do, legally. Considering how insanely controlling they sound, I doubt they would appreciate that.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Mine too. I had just remembered about Daed, right after you mentioned Dae xD
> 
> Yay! Yes! Since Paula is bringing butter, and I've got everything except peanut butter, it's up to you to provide the peanut butter!



Banned because I got it!






I'm not sure why this image was made and why they felt the need to type *PEANUT BUTTER* that way XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because THAT'S NOT NEARLY ENOUGH! 

They had to do it so that it wouldn't be mistaken for something else, of course xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Mine too. I had just remembered about Daed, right after you mentioned Dae xD
> 
> Yay! Yes! Since Paula is bringing butter, and I've got everything except peanut butter, it's up to you to provide the peanut butter!
> 
> ...



Banned because you speak the truth. I'm sure things won't be as bad as you think, Myst ;u;


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because are there any clues to who it might be?



Banned because there are no clues... ;w;



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because okay, legally, they can, but it's a hell of a lot of paper work, and they can get charged with child abandonment. Plus, if they do they'll no longer be your parents, legally...So, they would have no say in anything you do, legally. Considering how insanely controlling they sound, I doubt they would appreciate that.



Banned because I'm scared. ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because THAT'S NOT NEARLY ENOUGH!
> 
> They had to do it so that it wouldn't be mistaken for something else, of course xD



But it was the most aggressive peanut butter image I could find! ;^; 

OKAY MY SEARCH CONTINUES






Is a whole bowl of it enough? xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm scared. ;w;


Banned because there's nothing to be scared of ^-^ Everything will be fine. They're just overreacting and _trying_ to scare you.



mysonicplush said:


> But it was the most aggressive peanut butter image I could find! ;^;
> 
> OKAY MY SEARCH CONTINUES
> 
> ...



Banned because you didn't ban me!  
XD

YES! That's plenty. It looks like a cup...which is what I need. So, yes! YOU'VE SAVED THE DAY!


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's nothing to be scared of ^-^ Everything will be fine. They're just overreacting and _trying_ to scare you.



Banned because I cried so much last night and I rarely cry...

I feel like my very way of life is threatened. .-.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's nothing to be scared of ^-^ Everything will be fine. They're just overreacting and _trying_ to scare you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you're right.. I didn't ban you! I was too preoccupied getting peanut butter!

Yay!! What is the next step?


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

Banned because my head hurts...


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because my head hurts...



Banned because things will get better. I promise

Anything that goes down must come up again


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I cried so much last night and I rarely cry...
> 
> I feel like my very way of life is threatened. .-.



Banned because it is being threatened, but it's just an empty threat. Empty threats mean nothing, because they're said without the intention of ever being carried through.



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're right.. I didn't ban you! I was too preoccupied getting peanut butter!
> 
> Yay!! What is the next step?



Banned because if I remember correctly, it's one cup of peanut butter, one cup of sugar and one cup of flour...I think...It was a very very basic recipe xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because if I remember correctly, it's one cup of peanut butter, one cup of sugar and one cup of flour...I think...It was a very very basic recipe xD



Banned because the simpler, the better

I want to try making this irl! If I screw this up, cooking and I weren't meant to be 8u8


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because things will get better. I promise
> 
> Anything that goes down must come up again



Banned because I have repeating cycles of "bad" and "meh"... .-.



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it is being threatened, but it's just an empty threat. Empty threats mean nothing, because they're said without the intention of ever being carried through.



Banned because it still scares me... </3


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I have repeating cycles of "bad" and "meh"... .-.



Banned because one day, the cycle will stop and you'll feel happy again ^^


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because one day, the cycle will stop and you'll feel happy again ^^



Banned because I've never felt 'happy' long enough to really enjoy it... it passes on too quick...


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I've never felt 'happy' long enough to really enjoy it... it passes on too quick...



Banned because just hang in there. Happiness may seem temporary right now, but one day it will be the emotion that dominates. I was once really miserable too, like so miserable that I just laid in bed crying the entire night. But I fought past it and here I am now. I'm so happy I can't stop smiling 

You'll find happiness too as long as you strive for it and don't give up on yourself


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because the simpler, the better
> 
> I want to try making this irl! If I screw this up, cooking and I weren't meant to be 8u8



Banned because I may be wrong, but I'll try to find a recipe ^^ 



Myst said:


> Banned because it still scares me... </3



Banned because I understand, but just know that there is nothing to be scared of. I promise ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I may be wrong, but I'll try to find a recipe ^^



Banned because yay! Thank you! >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! Thank you! >u<



Banned because I found this 
It was an egg not flour ^^


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because just hang in there. Happiness may seem temporary right now, but one day it will be the emotion that dominates. I was once really miserable too, like so miserable that I just laid in bed crying the entire night. But I fought past it and here I am now. I'm so happy I can't stop smiling
> 
> You'll find happiness too as long as you strive for it and don't give up on yourself



Banned because what if I already gave up?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I understand, but just know that there is nothing to be scared of. I promise ^^



Banned because I only got my laptop back because I said I have homework... I wonder if they'll take it away tonight... I hope not.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I found this
> It was an egg not flour ^^



Banned because you still have a good memory about the recipe 

*clicks* 

omg







I know immediately that there's no way my cookies are going to look this perfect xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because what if I already gave up?



Banned because you actually didn't

You made plans to leave the forums because staying here wasn't making you happy. That is making a change for the better. If you truly gave up, you wouldn't really bother to make that change


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I only got my laptop back because I said I have homework... I wonder if they'll take it away tonight... I hope not.



Banned because now that...I don't know. I hope they don't. Tell them that if they're so hellbent on the fact that you're doing drugs, to take you to have a drug test. Drugs stay in your system for a while. If you don't do drugs, which I believe you don't, because you say so, then you'd have nothing to worry about. They'd get their piece of mind. What, did they find like a joint or something in your bathroom? Is that why there's such a stick up their ass about it, right now?



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you still have a good memory about the recipe
> 
> *clicks*
> 
> ...



Banned because don't worry XD Mine didn't either, but they tasted delicious, anyway!


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because now that...I don't know. I hope they don't. Tell them that if they're so hellbent on the fact that you're doing drugs, to take you to have a drug test. Drugs stay in your system for a while. If you don't do drugs, which I believe you don't, because you say so, then you'd have nothing to worry about. They'd get their piece of mind. What, did they find like a joint or something in your bathroom? Is that why there's such a stick up their ass about it, right now?



Banned because I feel so violated being accused like this... My mom found a burnt flower and showed me an article about teenagers smoking flowers. I don't even know what's going on. Besides... I don't want to do a drug test. It's embarrassing. >////<


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because don't worry XD Mine didn't either, but they tasted delicious, anyway!



Banned because next time you make them, can you take a picture and show me? OuO 

The last time I made cookies were years ago with my mom, and none of them were even close to perfect circles. They were blob-shaped

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I feel so violated being accused like this... My mom found a burnt flower and showed me an article about teenagers smoking flowers. I don't even know what's going on. Besides... I don't want to do a drug test. It's embarrassing. >////<



Please take the drug test. It's the only way to prove your innocence to your parents.

You didn't take any drugs, so you will pass easily


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Please take the drug test. It's the only way to prove your innocence to your parents.
> 
> You didn't take any drugs, so you will pass easily



Banned because what is a drug test, even? Where are they done? 

I think I'll stay quiet since nothing's going on now and it seems calm...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel so violated being accused like this... My mom found a burnt flower and showed me an article about teenagers smoking flowers. I don't even know what's going on. Besides... I don't want to do a drug test. It's embarrassing. >////<





Spoiler: Banned because unless it's this flower, then your mom needs to chill. Why was there even a burned flower? XD













mysonicplush said:


> Banned because next time you make them, can you take a picture and show me? OuO
> 
> The last time I made cookies were years ago with my mom, and none of them were even close to perfect circles. They were blob-shaped





Spoiler: Banned because I'm one step ahead of you, boo boo XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Spoiler: Banned because I'm one step ahead of you, boo boo XD



Banned because omg your cookie looks AMAZING. It even has a cool pattern like the ones on the recipe page! How did you make the pattern like that? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because what is a drug test, even? Where are they done?
> 
> I think I'll stay quiet since nothing's going on now and it seems calm...



Banned because drug tests just test your pee

Pretty much pee in a cup, give it to them, wait a few days, and boom. Results ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omg your cookie looks AMAZING. It even has a cool pattern like the ones on the recipe page! How did you make the pattern like that?



Banned because naaahhhh xD 
You just use a fork. You press the cookie dough down with the fork horizontally, then vertically ^^ voila!


----------



## Myst (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because drug tests just test your pee
> 
> Pretty much pee in a cup, give it to them, wait a few days, and boom. Results ^^



Banned because oh.



X2k5a7y said:


> Spoiler: Banned because unless it's this flower, then your mom needs to chill. Why was there even a burned flower? XD



Banned because it's not~


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because naaahhhh xD
> You just use a fork. You press the cookie down with the fork horizontally, then vertically ^^ voila!



Banned because yaaahhh it's awesome! And the fork thing is such a simple but brilliant way to make fancy looking cookies

If I make them, I will take a picture too and you can laugh at how they look with me xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Banned because it's not~



Banned because then your mom needs to chill, because that's the only flower you can get high off of.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh.



Yep. See, you should take it. ^^ It's painless and easy


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yaaahhh it's awesome! And the fork thing is such a simple but brilliant way to make fancy looking cookies
> 
> If I make them, I will take a picture too and you can laugh at how they look with me xD



Banned because just to clarify you press the cookie dough down with the fork *before* you bake it. xD 
Just because if I read it the way that I worded it, I would think to press the cookie with a fork, afterwards, lol. Because I am literal as ****! XD 

I am sure, they will look....AWESOME!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because just to clarify you press the cookie dough down with the fork *before* you bake it. xD
> Just because if I read it the way that I worded it, I would think to press the cookie with a fork, afterwards, lol. Because I am literal as ****! XD
> 
> I am sure, they will look....AWESOME!



Banned because thanks for the tip!! *bows down to the almighty cookie master, Courtney*

Knowing myself I'll probably forget to remove the fork and put it in the oven with the cookies. And then it will catch on fire like it did that other time XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thanks for the tip!! *bows down to the almighty cookie master, Courtney*
> 
> Knowing myself I'll probably forget to remove the fork and put it in the oven with the cookies. And then it will catch on fire like it did that other time XD



Banned because XD I am not the cookie master xD 

Omg that would be horrible! Don't you ever learn your lessons?! Sheesh! Lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD I am not the cookie master xD
> 
> Omg that would be horrible! Don't you ever learn your lessons?! Sheesh! Lmao



Banned because you are the cookie master to me *uses burned fork to dub thee Cookie Master Courtney* It has a nice ring to it! 

And lol I did, but it's only a matter of time before it happens again D8


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you are the cookie master to me *uses burned fork to dub thee Cookie Master Courtney* It has a nice ring to it!
> 
> And lol I did, but it's only a matter of time before it happens again D8



Banned because >.< Fine. I accept this burnt fork dubbing XD

Nooooo. You can push through this! I know you can! You'll never leave a fork in anything again ^^...
.....or. else. >=D


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because >.< Fine. I accept this burnt fork dubbing XD
> 
> Nooooo. You can push through this! I know you can! You'll never leave a fork in anything again ^^...
> .....or. else. >=D



Banned because yes, good! Cookie Master is a very prestigious title!

....Or else what? You're not going to bring back the psycho gif clown, are you? ;A;


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

Banned because I heard someone say cookie dough, and I love cookie dough ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes, good! Cookie Master is a very prestigious title!
> 
> ....Or else what? You're not going to bring back the psycho gif clown, are you? ;A;



Banned because XD It is not. 

Or else...something much much worse.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I heard someone say cookie dough, and I love cookie dough ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because of course you love cookie dough!  
Who doesn't?


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of course you love cookie dough!
> Who doesn't?



Banned because The dude in your signature probably doesn't like cookie dough very much :O


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because The dude in your signature probably doesn't like cookie dough very much :O



Banned because I bet he loves cookie dough even more than you!


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I bet he loves cookie dough even more than you!



Banned because those sound like fighting words! I'll show him who truly loves cookie dough the most ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD It is not.
> 
> Or else...something much much worse.



Banned because what could possibly be worse than a psycho clown? D8


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because those sound like fighting words! I'll show him who truly loves cookie dough the most ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because take it up with him, not with me man...I don't want any trouble! 



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because what could possibly be worse than a psycho clown? D8



Banned because lots of things >=)


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lots of things >=)



Banned because 8A8

Can you give me a hint please?


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because take it up with him, not with me man...I don't want any trouble!



Banned because _I am trouble _ *insert impressive evil laugh here*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because 8A8
> 
> Can you give me a hint please?



Banned because nooope! Mwahahahaha! 



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because _I am trouble _ *insert impressive evil laugh here*



Banned because then I don't want you. Damn. Quit hitting on me. 
xD


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because then I don't want you. Damn. Quit hitting on me.
> xD



Banned because why you gotta be so mean? *cri*


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nooope! Mwahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because right now you're being







And banning Frozendrinks for hitting on Courtney? lmao xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because why you gotta be so mean? *cri*



Banned because oh, baby, don't be like that. It's not you. It's me. We just don't click. We don't mesh. The most we could do is coexist, and that's just not good enough for me. I hope you can understand. ^^



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because right now you're being
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because XD Yes! Yes I am!  
Best use of that picture ever, btw.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh, baby, don't be like that. It's not you. It's me. We just don't click. We don't mesh. The most we could do is coexist, and that's just not good enough for me. I hope you can understand. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because your conversation with FrozenDrinks is really entertaining XD

Thank you!! I use it every time I need to mention the word evil now >u>


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh, baby, don't be like that. It's not you. It's me. We just don't click. We don't mesh. The most we could do is coexist, and that's just not good enough for me. I hope you can understand.



Banned because *insert impressive come-back song lyrics here*


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

Banned for not actually inserting impressive comeback lyrics there


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for not actually inserting impressive comeback lyrics there



Banned for banning me even though I was rejected ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because your conversation with FrozenDrinks is really entertaining XD
> 
> Thank you!! I use it every time I need to mention the word evil now >u>



Banned because xD Yeah. also banned for being entertained! 
xD It's perfect. That's perfect XD



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because *insert impressive come-back song lyrics here*



Banned for not coming up with your own lyrics. See? This is why it would never work.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned for banning me even though I was rejected ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because you handle rejection well, good sir

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD Yeah. also banned for being entertained!
> xD It's perfect. That's perfect XD



Banned because yes! I'm having way too much fun right now >u<

Thanks again!


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not coming up with your own lyrics. See? This is why it would never work.



Banned because who needs their own song lyrics, when they get to shoot their classmates with lasers during a field trip? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes! I'm having way too much fun right now >u<
> 
> Thanks again!



Banned because that is NOT ALLOWED! D:< 
Also banned because the or else still stands >



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because who needs their own song lyrics, when they get to shoot their classmates with lasers during a field trip? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because you do. I got to do that quite a few times. It was fun. So, you need your own lyrics. It's a must! D:


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you do. I got to do that quite a few times. It was fun. So, you need your own lyrics. It's a must! D:



Banned because don't tell me I need or don't need, gosh ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) _This_ is why we'd never work 

xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that is NOT ALLOWED! D:<
> Also banned because the or else still stands >



Banned because ;A;

Please tell me what spoopy thing you're going to use! If I sign in one day and see a zombie gif I'm going to NOPE right out of there so fast


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because don't tell me I need or don't need, gosh ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) _This_ is why we'd never work
> 
> xD



Banned because you're just too young to understand..._*That*_ is why we would _never_ work. 
XD


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're just too young to understand..._*That*_ is why we would _never_ work.
> XD



Banned because young love is the best love 

xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because ;A;
> 
> Please tell me what spoopy thing you're going to use! If I sign in one day and see a zombie gif I'm going to NOPE right out of there so fast



Banned for giving me ammunition! >=D 
Now, I know what I must do!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because young love is the best love
> 
> xD



Banned because young love is the short lived love. 
xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for giving me ammunition! >=D
> Now, I know what I must do!



Banned because oh my god

Please do NOT put a zombie gif

I HATE ZOMBIES

NOOO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

Banning everyone because Myst has gone missing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because oh my god
> 
> Please do NOT put a zombie gif
> 
> ...



Banned because <.< 
>.> 
^.^ 

...._okay..._ 
>=D


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because young love is the short lived love.
> xD



Banned because it's still the strongest love 

xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banning everyone because Myst has gone missing!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because you're right! O.O She has been poofing a lot lately

And

If you put a zombie gif in your sig we're like totally not going to be friends anymore

Because talking to you will be impossible without seeing it D8


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because it's still the strongest love
> 
> xD



Banned because strong love is the love that lasts. See?! You don't even get that! We'd never make it! 
xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're right! O.O She has been poofing a lot lately
> 
> And
> 
> ...



Banned because Well, she did say that she was wondering if her parents were going to take her comp away from her again, like last night. So, I don't know. 
Also banned for threatening to end our friendship! ;n; I thought we had something special T^T


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because strong love is the love that lasts. See?! You don't even get that! We'd never make it!
> xD



Banned because I have donuts and you don't get any ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Well, she did say that she was wondering if her parents were going to take her comp away from her again, like last night. So, I don't know.
> Also banned for threatening to end our friendship! ;n; I thought we had something special T^T



Banned because I really hope they didn't ;; She's been through a lot already. I'm sure she'll be back tomorrow

And banned for threatening our friendship with spoopy things you're not telling me about! xD

We do have something special though *hugs* >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I have donuts and you don't get any ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> xD



Banned for being so selfish! ;n; 
You know how much I love donuts. T.T


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being so selfish! ;n;
> You know how much I love donuts. T.T



Banned because this is what you get for rejecting the one and only FrozenDrinks ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I really hope they didn't ;; She's been through a lot already. I'm sure she'll be back tomorrow
> 
> And banned for threatening our friendship with spoopy things you're not telling me about! xD
> 
> We do have something special though *hugs* >u<



Banned because I hope so, too, but it's possible. 

Also banned because I wasn't threatening our friendship with spooky things! xD 
....you were....*_dun dun DUNNNN!_

 Ah, I thought so. I could feel it. The gravitational pull XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because this is what you get for rejecting the one and only FrozenDrinks ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because that's fine! I'll just make my own donuts!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I hope so, too, but it's possible.
> 
> Also banned because I wasn't threatening our friendship with spooky things! xD
> ....you were....*_dun dun DUNNNN!_
> ...



Banned because I also hope she takes that drug test too, to clear her name and take care of that mess of a situation

And banned because we all know that even if you post the spoopy thing we will still be friends. I can't just leave an awesome person like that xD

Yes we are like the solar system


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I also hope she takes that drug test too, to clear her name and take care of that mess of a situation
> 
> And banned because we all know that even if you post the spoopy thing we will still be friends. I can't just leave an awesome person like that xD
> 
> Yes we are like the solar system



Banned because yeah. I hope so too. 

Also banned because of course!  I can't let an awesome person leave me, anyway. It's not possible!  Well, not impossible...Kevin left us ;n; 

 We *are* the solar system.


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's fine! I'll just make my own donuts!



But your donuts will never be as good as mine ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Don't cha wish your donuts were better than mine? Don't cha wish they were as round and fluffy?


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I hope so too.
> 
> Also banned because of course!  I can't let an awesome person leave me, anyway. It's not possible!  Well, not impossible...Kevin left us ;n;
> 
> We *are* the solar system.



Banned because no awesome person should ever leave again!

I miss Kevin. He and Myst had some beef with each other, so that's why we don't see him anymore ;^;

Holy sh** that's awesome! If we're the solar system, then we get our fair share of the planets. Who has Uranus?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> But your donuts will never be as good as mine ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Don't cha wish your donuts were better than mine? Don't cha wish they were as round and fluffy?



Banned because everybody knows that homemade desserts are 100xs better! 
No. I wished that that would have rhymed. That's what I wish. 
XD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no awesome person should ever leave again!
> 
> I miss Kevin. He and Myst had some beef with each other, so that's why we don't see him anymore ;^;
> 
> Holy sh** that's awesome! If we're the solar system, then we get our fair share of the planets. Who has Uranus?



Banned because no they shouldn't. Not ever! 

Yeah. I miss him too. I thought they worked whatever it was out or something...

 Ashley! I have my own anus, thank you very much!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no they shouldn't. Not ever!
> 
> Yeah. I miss him too. I thought they worked whatever it was out or something...
> 
> Ashley! I have my own anus, thank you very much!



Banned because I don't think they did. ;; I hope one day Kevin will come back

LOL I'M SO GLAD I WASN'T DRINKING ANYTHING BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE SPIT IT RIGHT BACK OUT AFTER READING THAT. Yes, fine you can keep Uranus >u>


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because everybody knows that homemade desserts are 100xs better!
> No. I wished that that would have rhymed. That's what I wish.



Banned because we can't get everything we wish for, don't be so greedy xD 

Also, banned for making me choke on my donut for that anus comment of yours. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I don't think they did. ;; I hope one day Kevin will come back
> 
> LOL I'M SO GLAD I WASN'T DRINKING ANYTHING BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE SPIT IT RIGHT BACK OUT AFTER READING THAT. Yes, fine you can keep Uranus >u>



Banned because oh ;n; I thought they did. That sucks. I tried VMing him, but he doesn't seem like the same smartass, funny Kevin, anymore. He seems...more...withdrawn, now. 

XD Great. That would have been great xD 
Alright! Thank you 



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because we can't get everything we wish for, don't be so greedy xD
> 
> Also, banned for making me choke on my donut for that anus comment of yours. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because we can...we can if we just try! YOU CAN'T GIVE UP THE HOPE! D: 

Also banned for choking on a donut. Also banned for reading about my anus.
xD


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we can...we can if we just try! YOU CAN'T GIVE UP THE HOPE! D:
> 
> Also banned for choking on a donut. Also banned for reading about my anus.
> xD



Banned because you two keep talking about someone named Kevin, and all I can think about is this girl in my class who is obsessed with a tv show character named Kevin <_>

Also banned fur banning me for choking on a donut, which was _your_ fault, so a triple ban for being the reason why I choked on a donut!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh ;n; I thought they did. That sucks. I tried VMing him, but he doesn't seem like the same smartass, funny Kevin, anymore. He seems...more...withdrawn, now.
> 
> XD Great. That would have been great xD
> Alright! Thank you



Banned because I hate it when stuff like this happens. ;; Friends just drifting away from each other until they become strangers again.. I hope that never happens to us, and I hope both Myst and Kevin come back, or at least make up at some point

Okay, so there are 9 planets and 2 of us.. Who gets Pluto?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because you two keep talking about someone named Kevin, and all I can think about is this girl in my class who is obsessed with a tv show character named Kevin <_>
> 
> Also banned fur banning me for choking on a donut, which was _your_ fault, so a triple ban for being the reason why I choked on a donut!



Banned because we're talking about an actual Kevin xD 

Also banned because I once banned someone 100 times, in one post. Are you sure you wanna go down that road with me? XD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I hate it when stuff like this happens. ;; Friends just drifting away from each other until they become strangers again.. I hope that never happens to us, and I hope both Myst and Kevin come back, or at least make up at some point
> 
> Okay, so there are 9 planets and 2 of us.. Who gets Pluto?



Banned because yeah, me too. It sucks.... 

like...







I hope so too. 

I don't care as long as I get Jupiter and Neptune


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we're talking about an actual Kevin xD
> 
> Also banned because I once banned someone 100 times, in one post. Are you sure you wanna go down that road with me? XD



Banned because I know xD 

Also banned 1000x because *flop flop*


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah, me too. It sucks....
> 
> like...
> 
> ...



Banned because that is THE perfect angsty depressing dog picture to use in this situation ;u;

Sure, you can get them! I want Saturn and Earth! And maybe Pluto too. It's cute


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I know xD
> 
> Also banned 1000x because *flop flop*



Banned for knowing. xD 

Also banned, because I WILL BUST OUT 100 INDIVIDUAL REASONS WHY YOU SHOULD BE BANNED! DON'T TEST ME, CASSANDRA! D:< 

xD Just kidding. I'm never doing that again.


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for knowing. xD
> 
> Also banned, because I WILL BUST OUT 100 INDIVIDUAL REASONS WHY YOU SHOULD BE BANNED! DON'T TEST ME, CASSANDRA! D:<
> 
> xD Just kidding. I'm never doing that again.



Banned because John Cena is a mermaid (let's all just pretend this makes sense xD)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that is THE perfect angsty depressing dog picture to use in this situation ;u;
> 
> Sure, you can get them! I want Saturn and Earth! And maybe Pluto too. It's cute



Banned because I know!  I had to scroll a little bit to find it, but it was perfect ^-^

Alright! So, who gets Mars, then? Is it the child that nobody really wants? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because John Cena is a mermaid (let's all just pretend this makes sense xD)



Banned because what are you talking about?....That made_ perfect_ sense!


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what are you talking about?....That made_ perfect_ sense!



Banned for telling me it made perfect sense


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know!  I had to scroll a little bit to find it, but it was perfect ^-^
> 
> Alright! So, who gets Mars, then? Is it the child that nobody really wants? xD



Banned because I hope whoever the dog was waiting for comes back to them too ;u; No puppy should ever be left alone for long!

lol you can have Mars! You have Uranus, Jupiter, and Neptune. I have Pluto, Earth, and Saturn. What about Venus?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned for telling me it made perfect sense



Banned for claiming it didn't, which was a lie!  
*le gasp!* You're a liar!!! T^T


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for claiming it didn't, which was a lie!
> *le gasp!* You're a liar!!! T^T



Banned because that's not what Shay Van Buren said (I need to stop referencing to shows, omg)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I hope whoever the dog was waiting for comes back to them too ;u; No puppy should ever be left alone for long!
> 
> lol you can have Mars! You have Uranus, Jupiter, and Neptune. I have Pluto, Earth, and Saturn. What about Venus?



Banned because I'm sure the owner was the one who took the picture XD But yes, I agree, especially the ones with separation anxiety. 

Hmmm...Nah. I think I want Venus. You can have mars! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because that's not what Shay Van Buren said (I need to stop referencing to shows, omg)



Banned because I did actually see that part. xD


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I did actually see that part. xD



Banned because wait wait wait...you _SAW_ it? Did you watch it, or am I just really confused and tired? :O


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm sure the owner was the one who took the picture XD But yes, I agree, especially the ones with separation anxiety.
> 
> Hmmm...Nah. I think I want Venus. You can have mars!



Banned because okay, good! All dogs deserve lots of love ^u^

Sure, we can trade! lol I pictured myself giving you this tiny marble-sized Venus for a marble-sized Mars


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because wait wait wait...you _SAW_ it? Did you watch it, or am I just really confused and tired? :O



Banned because well, it was in one of the first few episodes.


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, it was in one of the first few episodes.



Banned because I know (considering I've watched it like...20 times). Did you like it?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because okay, good! All dogs deserve lots of love ^u^
> 
> Sure, we can trade! lol I pictured myself giving you this tiny marble-sized Venus for a marble-sized Mars



Banned because yes, they do!  

We should totally have a marble planet set. This needs to happen. Like you buy a surprise pack, and you don't know which planet you're getting, then you can trade 'em and stuff...this needs to happen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I know (considering I've watched it like...20 times). Did you like it?



Then banned for not realizing that I must have watched it in order to have seen it XD 
Jeez, get your **** together, man xD 
Yeah. I'm slowly making my way....downtown...walking fast...faces pass...andI'mhomebound!


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes, they do!
> 
> We should totally have a marble planet set. This needs to happen. Like you buy a surprise pack, and you don't know which planet you're getting, then you can trade 'em and stuff...this needs to happen.



omg I need this to happen

I'll have a million of each planet, but it'll be so worth it >u<

We can roll them into each other and pretend it's the end of the universe


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Then banned for not realizing that I must have watched it in order to have seen it XD
> Jeez, get your **** together, man xD
> Yeah. I'm slowly making my way....downtown...walking fast...faces pass...andI'mhomebound!



Banned for judging me. I'm tired, leave me alone xD JK, I'm seriously happy you liked it though (it's super rare for me to actually get someone to watch the damn show ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?))


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> omg I need this to happen
> 
> I'll have a million of each planet, but it'll be so worth it >u<
> 
> We can roll them into each other and pretend it's the end of the universe



Banned for not banning me! Again! XD 
But yes. yes...I would totally buy them...only if they were $1...I'm not going to pay $3 for a little marble planet...just...no xD 

But it would be awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned for judging me. I'm tired, leave me alone xD JK, I'm seriously happy you liked it though (it's super rare for me to actually get someone to watch the damn show ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?))



Banned because I only judge those who judge themselves xD 
Well, I'm always open to new stuff. So, I thought, why not. Might as well xD Done deal.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not banning me! Again! XD
> But yes. yes...I would totally buy them...only if they were $1...I'm not going to pay $3 for a little marble planet...just...no xD
> 
> But it would be awesome!



Banned because I'm sorry for not banning you! I got all excited about replying and it totally skipped my mind >u<

Yeah! The whole planet set should be sold together for 10 dollars


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I only judge those who judge themselves xD
> Well, I'm always open to new stuff. So, I thought, why not. Might as well xD Done deal.



Banned because I judge myself on a regular basis, so makes sense xD 

The show is definitely...new (if that's what you wanna call if xD). I'm still trying to figure out how it's been out since 2012, and I only found out about it in January ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 29, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I'm sorry for not banning you! I got all excited about replying and it totally skipped my mind >u<
> 
> Yeah! The whole planet set should be sold together for 10 dollars



Banned because XD It's alright. ;u; I forgive you ~always~ 

Yeah! Though, I like the idea of a $1 mystery pack...I like the idea of mystery packs 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I judge myself on a regular basis, so makes sense xD
> 
> The show is definitely...new (if that's what you wanna call if xD). I'm still trying to figure out how it's been out since 2012, and I only found out about it in January ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because alright then! Yay for unintentionally making sense!  

xD Actually, once I started watching it, I was pretty sure I had seen a couple of episodes before.


----------



## Dae Min (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD It's alright. ;u; I forgive you ~always~
> 
> Yeah! Though, I like the idea of a $1 mystery pack...I like the idea of mystery packs



Banned because yay! *virtual hugs* >u<

We need mystery packs to come out first, and then the full set will come out when enough people waste their money on it muahahaha >8D


----------



## xara (May 29, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright then! Yay for unintentionally making sense!
> 
> xD Actually, once I started watching it, I was pretty sure I had seen a couple of episodes before.



Banned because unintentionally making sense is the best feeling xD 

I saw a GIF with one of the characters back in 2013, but other than that, it was completely unseen to my eyes xD How many episodes did you watch, if you don't mind me asking? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! *virtual hugs* >u<
> 
> We need mystery packs to come out first, and then the full set will come out when enough people waste their money on it muahahaha >8D



Banned because yes! This is the perfect plan! >=D Now, we need to sell the idea to marketers and become rich! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because unintentionally making sense is the best feeling xD
> 
> I saw a GIF with one of the characters back in 2013, but other than that, it was completely unseen to my eyes xD How many episodes did you watch, if you don't mind me asking? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because totally! XD 

Uhm, I think I was on episode nine...I believe.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because totally! XD
> 
> Uhm, I think I was on episode nine...I believe.



Banned because episode nine was so weird xD

Also banned because I'm tired so I'm gonna go to bed now. Thanks for the conversation though, it was super fun


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! This is the perfect plan! >=D Now, we need to sell the idea to marketers and become rich!



Banned because yes, it's perfect!

No wait..







NOO they totally stole our idea XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because episode nine was so weird xD
> 
> Also banned because I'm tired so I'm gonna go to bed now. Thanks for the conversation though, it was super fun



Banned because I got to it. I don't think I watched it yet. So, I'll look forward to it xD 

Alright!  Thank you for the fun conversation, as well!  Goodnight, sweet dreams! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes, it's perfect!
> 
> No wait..
> 
> ...



BANNED BECAUSE NOOOOOOOO D: HOW COULD THEY DO THIS TO US?! WE WORKED SO HARD! T^T


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I got to it. I don't think I watched it yet. So, I'll look forward to it xD
> 
> Alright!  Thank you for the fun conversation, as well!  Goodnight, sweet dreams! ^^
> 
> ...



Banned because IKR??? We worked a whole 5 minutes on that plan and they somehow magically manifactured and shipped everything out within those 5 minutes!  

Oh and I'm feeling a little sad. I sent a vm saying hi (to the boy I like. from now on I'm going to call him Popcorn) and he kinda signed out after. ;^;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because IKR??? We worked a whole 5 minutes on that plan and they somehow magically manifactured and shipped everything out within those 5 minutes!
> 
> Oh and I'm feeling a little sad. I sent a vm saying hi (to the boy I like. from now on I'm going to call him Popcorn) and he kinda signed out after. ;^;



Banned because HOW ****ING DARE THEY! D=< 

 Aww, well, I know for a fact that it takes a few minutes for it to show that someone signed off. So, they were probably already offline, when you sent it ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because HOW ****ING DARE THEY! D=<
> 
> Aww, well, I know for a fact that it takes a few minutes for it to show that someone signed off. So, they were probably already offline, when you sent it ^^



Banned because I actually want to buy some of their marbles ;^; They look so cool

Oh really? I didn't know that ;u; Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Banned because I got dragged into watching a movie... .-.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I got dragged into watching a movie... .-.



Banned because welcome back! Which movie?


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because welcome back! Which movie?



Banned because "The Heat".


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I actually want to buy some of their marbles ;^; They look so cool
> 
> Oh really? I didn't know that ;u; Thank you for letting me know!



Banned because I bet they're expensive, though! D: 

Yeah. I tested it, before. It said I was online for a few minutes after I was offline.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because I got dragged into watching a movie... .-.



Banned because welcome back!  I assumed that what happened last night happened again or something.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I bet they're expensive, though! D:
> 
> Yeah. I tested it, before. It said I was online for a few minutes after I was offline.



Banned because they probably are D8

Awesome! I'm really glad I told you about it before I took it too personally ;u; Thanks for the help! Right now I am in such a puppydog love phase. I can't stahp. Save mee


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because welcome back!  I assumed that what happened last night happened again or something.



Banned because thanks. And no, it didn't... >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because they probably are D8
> 
> Awesome! I'm really glad I told you about it before I took it too personally ;u; Thanks for the help! Right now I am in such a puppydog love phase. I can't stahp. Save mee



Banned because D: I'll never get planet marbles. 

Mhm! No problem!  Ah, puppylove...xD I don't remember ever being in that situation, because I didn't even recognize anything, until I was just straight up in love with this person xD So, revel in it!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. And no, it didn't... >w<



Banned because well, that's good!


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm sleepy~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Banned because you need sleep! ^^


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you need sleep! ^^



Banned because it's not even 10pm. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's not even 10pm. lmao



Banned because time is just a number c:


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because D: I'll never get planet marbles.
> 
> Mhm! No problem!  Ah, puppylove...xD I don't remember ever being in that situation, because I didn't even recognize anything, until I was just straight up in love with this person xD So, revel in it!



Banned because I hope you can find a new person who makes you feel that way 

Love drives us all nuts but it's also such a beautiful feeling


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I hope you can find a new person who makes you feel that way
> 
> Love drives us all nuts but it's also such a beautiful feeling



Banned because probably not xD 

Mine was more confusing than anything xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because probably not xD
> 
> Mine was more confusing than anything xD



Banned because nooo don't say that

You're too amazing to say such things >n<

Really? Aww

I had 2 other crushes in the past and neither of them ended well 8u8


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because nooo don't say that
> 
> You're too amazing to say such things >n<
> 
> ...



Banned because I say such things! 

Yeah. I fell in love with this person, and it just ended like...both of us just drifting apart, because they were my best friend, and it just made things awkward, even though they said they liked me but not ready for a relationship. I ended up waiting for like two years, next thing I know they're dating someone on twitter. It took me like three ****ing years to get over it xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because time is just a number c:



Banned because Friday.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Friday.



Banned because Friday. Gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I say such things!
> 
> Yeah. I fell in love with this person, and it just ended like...both of us just drifting apart, because they were my best friend, and it just made things awkward, even though they said they liked me but not ready for a relationship. I ended up waiting for like two years, next thing I know they're dating someone on twitter. It took me like three ****ing years to get over it xD



Banned because that's awful.. I'm sorry that happened ;^; You will find someone who loves you as much as you love them. Your old friend just wasn't the one

For me, my last relationship was also with my best friend. She was my first and only girlfriend since my other relationship was with a boy named Tristin, and I was exploring myself a little. Ugh. She began messaging me less, talking to me less, and I felt neglected and completely thrown aside like a used napkin. She called me annoying, and clingy.. and all sorts of things that made me so depressed that I wanted to end myself permanently. It was such a bad time for me >< We fought, cut contact.. and me, stupid me, went back to her and asked to be her friend again, because I was still in love with her.

Of course she rejected me with a long hateful rant and we haven't talked since. It took me several months to get over it. And TBT is a big reason why I have been able to cope ;u;


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Friday. Gotta get down on Friday!



Banned because not that song!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's awful.. I'm sorry that happened ;^; You will find someone who loves you as much as you love them. Your old friend just wasn't the one
> 
> For me, my last relationship was also with my best friend. She was my first and only girlfriend since my other relationship was with a boy named Tristin, and I was exploring myself a little. Ugh. She began messaging me less, talking to me less, and I felt neglected and completely thrown aside like a used napkin. She called me annoying, and clingy.. and all sorts of things that made me so depressed that I wanted to end myself permanently. It was such a bad time for me >< We fought, cut contact.. and me, stupid me, went back to her and asked to be her friend again, because I was still in love with her.
> 
> Of course she rejected me with a long hateful rant and we haven't talked since. It took me several months to get over it. And TBT is a big reason why I have been able to cope ;u;



Banned because, eh. It's fine. I'm fine with it, now. I now understand that the two of us would have never worked out, anyway ^^ Though, my heart still got broken, inevitably xD 

Aww ;n; I'm sorry you had to go through that. That's way worse than what I went through. We just disappeared from each others life, at least. It didn't end horribly like *that*. That's horrible. I'm sure you were none of those things, and she took her own frustrations out on you, which you didn't deserve. 

But I'm glad you've been able to cope ^^ and now you have a crush, which is adorable xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because not that song!



Banned because you started the song...now, we're gonna finish it! >=D


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, eh. It's fine. I'm fine with it, now. I now understand that the two of us would have never worked out, anyway ^^ Though, my heart still got broken, inevitably xD
> 
> Aww ;n; I'm sorry you had to go through that. That's way worse than what I went through. We just disappeared from each others life, at least. It didn't end horribly like *that*. That's horrible. I'm sure you were none of those things, and she took her own frustrations out on you, which you didn't deserve.
> 
> But I'm glad you've been able to cope ^^ and now you have a crush, which is adorable xD



Banned because thank you so much! I actually felt a huge weight lift off my shoulders just now 8u8

You are so awesome that I get overwhelmed by how awesome you are

You're really strong too, for making it through all that. I admire you greatly


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you started the song...now, we're gonna finish it! >=D



Banned for giving off a creepy vibe with that message.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thank you so much! I actually felt a huge weight lift off my shoulders just now 8u8
> 
> You are so awesome that I get overwhelmed by how awesome you are
> 
> You're really strong too, for making it through all that. I admire you greatly



Banned because oh my gawd Ashley, chill. 
I'm not that awesome >///< 
Calm down.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for giving off a creepy vibe with that message.



Banned for picking up vibes.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh my gawd Ashley, chill.
> I'm not that awesome >///<
> Calm down.



Banned because one does not simply calm down xD

And seriously, you ARE that awesome

So shush -u-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because one does not simply calm down xD
> 
> And seriously, you ARE that awesome
> 
> So shush -u-



Banned because no no no shh shhh shhhh 







you're awesomer. The end.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no no no shh shhh shhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because no, you are!

And omg that gif is so cute

Where is it from? OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no, you are!
> 
> And omg that gif is so cute
> 
> Where is it from? OuO



Banned because






No. You are! *~The end!~* ^^ 
Cut and sorted. Over and done. Cheers.

Also banned because I don't know xD I just found it on google images.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because we both are! There! An end to the end -u-

And banned because omg I'm going to type 'cool gifs' on google and see what pops up first



Spoiler











Okay this was second but the first one wasn't even a gif xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because we both are! There! An end to the end -u-
> 
> And banned because omg I'm going to type 'cool gifs' on google and see what pops up first
> 
> ...



Banned for ending the end and posting the second one!  
Also banned for trying to hypnotize me!


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for ending the end and posting the second one!
> Also banned for trying to hypnotize me!



Banned for putting my awesome 'cool gif' in spoilers to shield your eyes XD

Okay maybe I should put it in spoilers too

I'm sorry for hypnotizing you D:


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for picking up vibes.



Banned because :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for putting my awesome 'cool gif' in spoilers to shield your eyes XD
> 
> Okay maybe I should put it in spoilers too
> 
> I'm sorry for hypnotizing you D:



Banned because xD I had to! 

Thank you ^^

It is..NOT OKAY! D:< I WORKED REALLY HARD ALL OF MY LIFE NOT GETTING HYPNOTIZE, THEN YOU COME ALONG AND CHANGE ALL OF IT! XD 
Kidding, kidding, of course. You know this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because :3



Banned because that's not part of the song


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's not part of the song



Banned because I make my own lyrics.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD I had to!
> 
> Thank you ^^
> 
> ...



Banned because heyy I COULD NEVER HYPNOTIZE YOU WITH BAD INTENTIONS XD 

I would probably hypnotize you to make cookies >u> Or not even hypnotize you and just ask lol!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I make my own lyrics.



Banned because ;u; that's the most beautiful lyric I've ever read.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because heyy I COULD NEVER HYPNOTIZE YOU WITH BAD INTENTIONS XD
> 
> I would probably hypnotize you to make cookies >u> Or not even hypnotize you and just ask lol!



Banned because xD 

Yeah, all you have to do is ask. I'd totally make a batch of cookies. No need to resort to such drastic measures xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ;u; that's the most beautiful lyric I've ever read.



Banned for being... sarcastic, I think? I can't tell...


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ;u; that's the most beautiful lyric I've ever read.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because this will be me when you bring out the cookies


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for being... sarcastic, I think? I can't tell...



Banned for being unsure of my possible sarcasm.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because this will be me when you bring out the cookies



Banned because you're gonna turn into a blue monster with no nose?!...I will never make you cookies xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being unsure of my possible sarcasm.



Banned because I think I'll go to bed now. Night!

@mysonicplush Good night to you, too.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being unsure of my possible sarcasm.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



BANNED BECAUSE YES I WILL TURN INTO A BLUE MONSTER WITH NO NOSE AND DEVOUR ALL THE COOKIES

I mean

Politely nibble on the cookies -u-


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think I'll go to bed now. Night!
> 
> @mysonicplush Good night to you, too.



Banned because goodnight! ^^ sweet dreams.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I think I'll go to bed now. Night!
> 
> @mysonicplush Good night to you, too.



Goodnight, Myst! Sleep well!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> BANNED BECAUSE YES I WILL TURN INTO A BLUE MONSTER WITH NO NOSE AND DEVOUR ALL THE COOKIES
> 
> I mean
> 
> Politely nibble on the cookies -u-



BANNED BECAUSE THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE BEHAVIOR! ONLY PURPLE NOSELESS MONSTERS CAN EAT THE COOKIES!


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE BEHAVIOR! ONLY PURPLE NOSELESS MONSTERS CAN EAT THE COOKIES!



BANNED BECAUSE OH REALLY

_DO YOUR PURPLE MONSTERS LIKE COOKIES SO MUCH THAT THEY SEE THE MOON AS A COOKIE TOO_






I DON'T THINK SO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> BANNED BECAUSE OH REALLY
> 
> _DO YOUR PURPLE MONSTERS LIKE COOKIES SO MUCH THAT THEY SEE THE MOON AS A COOKIE TOO_
> 
> ...



BANNED BECAUSE THAT'S WHY THEY'RE ALLOWED! THEY AREN'T CRAZY OBSESSED AND MAKE A BIG MESS!


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THAT'S WHY THEY'RE ALLOWED! THEY AREN'T CRAZY OBSESSED AND MAKE A BIG MESS!



BANNED BECAUSE THEY MAKE A BIG MESS BECAUSE OF THEIR SHEER LOVE OF COOKIES


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

YOU CANNOT FAULT ON THEM FOR THAT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself because my posts didn't merge


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE I FAULT THEM FOR WHATEVER I PLEASE!  
HOW DARE YOU NOT MERGE YOUR POSTS!


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

Banning this thread for glitching!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Courtney because YAY I CAN SEE YOUR POST NOW XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Banned because Ashley?! Is that you?!  
It's been so long! I've missed you so <3 
xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Ashley?! Is that you?!
> It's been so long! I've missed you so <3
> xD



Banned because yes it's me, Courtney! I missed you too! <3 *runs to you in slow motion like in those sappy romance movies*

We spent a whole 4 minutes apart ;A; Well actually I didn't count. That's just a guess LOL


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes it's me, Courtney! I missed you too! <3 *runs to you in slow motion like in those sappy romance movies*
> 
> We spent a whole 4 minutes apart ;A; Well actually I didn't count. That's just a guess LOL



Banned because oh my gosh! You were gone for so long! *runs slowly towards you as well, flailing my arms, and crying* 
Four minutes without you, is like a lifetime! T^T 
xD Holy ****, though...you were right! It was four minutes lmao.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh my gosh! You were gone for so long! *runs slowly towards you as well, flailing my arms, and crying*
> Four minutes without you, is like a lifetime! T^T
> xD Holy ****, though...you were right! It was four minutes lmao.



Banned because LMAO I PICTURED YOU SLOWLY RUNNING AND FLAILING YOUR ARMS AND I DIED. Banned for killing me with laughter omfg

I feel the same way! TnT And... wait, really? I was right about something for once??? 8u8 *sniffles* I thought this day would never come

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning the both of us because whenever we talk late at night our conversations become like this

And I still remember Eustace's foot

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is like our version of tumblr nightblogging


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because LMAO I PICTURED YOU SLOWLY RUNNING AND FLAILING YOUR ARMS AND I DIED. Banned for killing me with laughter omfg
> 
> I feel the same way! TnT And... wait, really? I was right about something for once??? 8u8 *sniffles* I thought this day would never come
> 
> ...



Banned for dying at the thought of me doing that XD 
You complete me! 
xD 
Yes, really! Isn't is amazing!? I'm so proud of you! ;u;

Banned for remember the foot XD 

I suppose it is? xD I wouldn't know.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for dying at the thought of me doing that XD
> You complete me!
> xD
> Yes, really! Isn't is amazing!? I'm so proud of you! ;u;
> ...



Banned because aaww you complete me too! *glomps* xD Thank you for your kindness and support!

Banned because nightblogging on tumblr is pretty much a bunch of people typing nonsense instead of going to sleep like they should have done 3 hours ago

Exactly like us! 8D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because aaww you complete me too! *glomps* xD Thank you for your kindness and support!
> 
> Banned because nightblogging on tumblr is pretty much a bunch of people typing nonsense instead of going to sleep like they should have done 3 hours ago
> 
> Exactly like us! 8D



Banned because XD Yay! We are whole again!  
"Thank you for your kindness and support." I feel like that's what video game developers put at the end credits or something. IS THAT WHAT I AM TO YOU?! SOME VAGUE RANDOM MENTION AT THE ENDING CREDITS?! T^T 
I can't handle this emotional rollercoaster you're putting me on tonight. I just...mah heart won't take it! 
xD 

Ah. I've never had that experience on tumblr ;n; My life is incomplete. 
Three hours ago...so...it's 3 am for you!


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Yay! We are whole again!
> "Thank you for your kindness and support." I feel like that's what video game developers put at the end credits or something. IS THAT WHAT I AM TO YOU?! SOME VAGUE RANDOM MENTION AT THE ENDING CREDITS?! T^T
> I can't handle this emotional rollercoaster you're putting me on tonight. I just...mah heart won't take it!
> xD
> ...



Banned because omfg NO BBY YOU ARE MORE IMPORTANT TO ME THAN THAT. I'M SORRY 

Please forgive me! ;3; LOL

Banned because you do not want to see what those people type during the dreaded nightblogging. They say stuff like 






AND






Oh, and banned for being right! It's 3:06 am for me ouo

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omfg NO BBY YOU ARE MORE IMPORTANT TO ME THAN THAT. I'M SORRY
> 
> Please forgive me! ;3; LOL
> 
> ...



Banned because IT'S OKAY! I'LL ALWAYS FORGIVE YOU! <3 
XD 

Also banned because oh, wow...yeah...I'm more than content to stay here, then xD 

Also banned because OH MY GAWD ASHLEY! GO TO SLEEP! YOU HAVE A JOB!


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because IT'S OKAY! I'LL ALWAYS FORGIVE YOU! <3
> XD
> 
> Also banned because oh, wow...yeah...I'm more than content to stay here, then xD
> ...



Banned because YAY! ILU 5EVER BBY <3

Yeah, tumblr has a very "interesting" sense of humor that I totally love. But it's best that you stay here where it's safe XD

OKAY FINE I WILL SLEEP


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because YAY! ILU 5EVER BBY <3
> 
> Yeah, tumblr has a very "interesting" sense of humor that I totally love. But it's best that you stay here where it's safe XD
> 
> OKAY FINE I WILL SLEEP



Banned because DOUBLE YAY! ALWAYS AND 5EVAR! <33 

XD I wouldn't know where to go to find them, anyway. 

OKAY FINE! BE THAT WAY! GOODNIGHT! ****ING SWEET DREAMS OR SOME ****! I'LL TALK TO YOU TOMORROW! Gosh! 
Goodnight and sweet dreams! ^^ I feel the need to say seriously, now xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because DOUBLE YAY! ALWAYS AND 5EVAR! <33
> 
> XD I wouldn't know where to go to find them, anyway.
> 
> ...



Banned because lmao I shall talk seriously now too 

Goodnight, Courtney! Have sweet dreams as well and take care!


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2015)

banned because sparkles


----------



## Katherinai (May 30, 2015)

banned because stitch


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 30, 2015)

Banned because no avatar


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

Banned because it's Saturday! 






Rebecca Black's Saturday video. A direct sequel to the best Friday song of all time lmao


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned for posting that video.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned for posting that video.



Banned for not celebrating Saturday with me


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for not celebrating Saturday with me



Banned because for me it's not Saturday...it's _Caturday_


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because for me it's not Saturday...it's _Caturday_



Banned because cool!  Where are all the cats though?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Banned because I have never had a Saturday like that ;n; 
My Saturday consists of video games and working on my story...that's it xD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have never had a Saturday like that ;n;
> My Saturday consists of video games and working on my story...that's it xD



Banned because that's more exciting than my Saturdays xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I have never had a Saturday like that ;n;
> My Saturday consists of video games and working on my story...that's it xD



Banned because Happy Saturday, Courtney! Did you watch the Saturday celebration video I posted to honor this great day? lol!

My Saturday is pretty much the same thing (but swap out writing for drawing)  What is your story about?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because Happy Saturday, Courtney! Did you watch the Saturday celebration video I posted to honor this great day? lol!
> 
> My Saturday is pretty much the same thing (but swap out writing for drawing)  What is your story about?



Banned because Happy Saturday to you, too!  
Yeah, that's why I said my Saturdays are never like that xD 

Ah, of course, of course.  
Uhm...I'm still working on it. I'm not quite _exactly_ sure where I want it to go...
Plus, there's this other story IRL Ashley wanted to write with me (meaning I write everything, and she just agrees with it, apparently xD)...which is interesting because she wanted to use our real names xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because that's more exciting than my Saturdays xD



Banned because I doubt that! xD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I doubt that! xD



Banned because it's true xD My Saturday consists of me stalking Twitters, playing AC:NL and apparently cleaning my room xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Happy Saturday to you, too!
> Yeah, that's why I said my Saturdays are never like that xD
> 
> Ah, of course, of course.
> ...



Banned because I actually liked Rebecca's Friday AND Saturday songs. lmao I feel like the only one who genuinely enjoyed both of them! 

If you want, you can totally have 2 Ashleys that 'write' with you by just agreeing with you while you write everything! I want to read your story >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because it's true xD My Saturday consists of me stalking Twitters, playing AC:NL and apparently cleaning my room xD



Banned because you party with talking animals! How is that not more exciting?! xD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I actually liked Rebecca's Friday AND Saturday songs. lmao I feel like the only one who genuinely enjoyed both of them!
> 
> If you want, you can totally have 2 Ashleys that 'write' with you by just agreeing with you while you write everything! I want to read your story >u<



Banned because I like Friday because it's so horrible. I like horrible things, like Hello Kitty by Avril...it's horrible, but I love it, because it's horrible XD 

xD That sounds like an overload of Ashleys XD I don't know, I'm kind of embarrassed trying to share things I do...for some reason. Plus, I haven't even finished the second chapter to Ashley's and my story xD 
And I'm only on the fourth chapter on the other one.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you party with talking animals! How is that not more exciting?! xD



I wouldn't necessarily call it a party...more like me being a slave to talking animals xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it a party...more like me being a slave to talking animals xD



Banned for not banning me! >=D 
Also banned because what if....they....force you....to.....



Spoiler: *~Photogenic Epilepsy Warning~*


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I like Friday because it's so horrible. I like horrible things, like Hello Kitty by Avril...it's horrible, but I love it, because it's horrible XD
> 
> xD That sounds like an overload of Ashleys XD I don't know, I'm kind of embarrassed trying to share things I do...for some reason. Plus, I haven't even finished the second chapter to Ashley's and my story xD
> And I'm only on the fourth chapter on the other one.



Banned because YESS me too! Things that are so horrendously bad they're funny give me life. And thanks to Rebecca, I will ALWAYS know what day comes after Saturday. It was truly educational! xD

And banned because more like not enough Ashleys

Can you tell me what genre your story would fall into?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not banning me! >=D
> Also banned because what if....they....force you....to.....



Banned because whoopsies xD 

Also banned because if they force me, is this how my Sunday will be:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because YESS me too! Things that are so horrendously bad they're funny give me life. And thanks to Rebecca, I will ALWAYS know what day comes after Saturday. It was truly educational! xD
> 
> And banned because more like not enough Ashleys
> 
> Can you tell me what genre your story would fall into?



Banned because annnd you know what day comes before Friday!  
xD Very educational. They should show it in schools. 

And banned because of course, never enough Ashleys! xD 

Ummm...I guess thriller/horror.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because whoopsies xD
> 
> Also banned because if they force me, is this how my Sunday will be:
> 
> View attachment 95076



Banned because noo noo. you can't apologize for being forced to party rock! Looking for a pretty girl. She on your jock....
I mean...you just can't apologize for that! xD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because noo noo. you can't apologize for being forced to party rock! Looking for a pretty girl. She on your jock....
> I mean...you just can't apologize for that! xD



Banned because who said I was actually sorry? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because annnd you know what day comes before Friday!
> xD Very educational. They should show it in schools.
> 
> And banned because of course, never enough Ashleys! xD
> ...



Banned because it must be required by law to watch Rebecca's Friday. I will start the petition

Banned because awesome! I have a mighty need to read your horror story. It's my favorite genre (as long as there aren't any scary pictures to give me nightmares D8)


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not banning me! >=D
> Also banned because what if....they....force you....to.....
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you forgot to put an epilepsy warning.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because who said I was actually sorry? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> xD



Banned for not being sorry! You should be ashamed of yourself! 

xD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it must be required by law to watch Rebecca's Friday. I will start the petition
> 
> Banned because awesome! I have a mighty need to read your horror story. It's my favorite genre (as long as there aren't any scary pictures to give me nightmares D8)



Banned because xD I will sign it!  

Also banned because I'm not saying that it's scary, now...I'm just saying it would be classified as horror...I think...I'm not even sure...I just finished chapter four...There's a bit of foul language. Don't judge me >.< 

And this is the story Ashley and I are "working on". Still haven't finished chapter 2 xD So it isn't that well into the story enough to be scary at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because you forgot to put an epilepsy warning.



Banned because oh right! Of course. Thank you for reminding me, while you're at it, put it in a spoiler, in your quote, please ^^


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh right! Of course. Thank you for reminding me, while you're at it, put it in a spoiler, in your quote, please ^^



Banned for making me look like a hypocrite.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned for making me look like a hypocrite.



Banned because xD I wasn't trying to. I just don't want anybody to have a seizure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because whoopsies xD
> 
> Also banned because if they force me, is this how my Sunday will be:
> 
> View attachment 95076



Banned because could you put my image in your quote in a spoiler, please? ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD I will sign it!
> 
> Also banned because I'm not saying that it's scary, now...I'm just saying it would be classified as horror...I think...I'm not even sure...I just finished chapter four...There's a bit of foul language. Don't judge me >.<
> 
> And this is the story Ashley and I are "working on". Still haven't finished chapter 2 xD So it isn't that well into the story enough to be scary at all.



Banned because take your time writing the story! Oh and seriously check out this link here http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/top/ 

This is where writers share horror stories they've written themselves. Holy ****; they're brilliant. Many have given me chills and made me nervous walking around in the dark.. Once you start, it's super addicting and you can't stop

I'll start reading your story right now!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because take your time writing the story! Oh and seriously check out this link here http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/top/
> 
> This is where writers share horror stories they've written themselves. Holy ****; they're brilliant. Many have given me chills and made me nervous walking around in the dark.. Once you start, it's super addicting and you can't stop
> 
> I'll start reading your story right now!



Banned because  thank you!  
I needed this. I'll wait until nighttime to start reading them, but I will definitely bookmark that!  
Now, I have something different to do xD 

Thanks...it's not super impressive. So, don't expect it to be xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  thank you!
> I needed this. I'll wait until nighttime to start reading them, but I will definitely bookmark that!
> Now, I have something different to do xD
> 
> Thanks...it's not super impressive. So, don't expect it to be xD



Banned because yayy, become addicted to no sleep like I am! I check it everyday for updates! Top stories even get published into books, and one has been snagged by a director to become a movie (still in progress of being made). You should post your stories there too! While following their guidelines of course c: 

Aww, don't be so hard on yourself. I'm sure it's great! The summary you wrote for it is really adorable

But I can't read it because I need to make an account first ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because wait, try this link too! http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/top/?sort=top&t=all This is the top stories of ALL TIME

That other link was just top stories in the past 24 hours


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not being sorry! You should be ashamed of yourself!



Banned because I would apologize, but I don't really give a **** 

xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yayy, become addicted to no sleep like I am! I check it everyday for updates! Top stories even get published into books, and one has been snagged by a director to become a movie (still in progress of being made). You should post your stories there too! While following their guidelines of course c:
> 
> Aww, don't be so hard on yourself. I'm sure it's great! The summary you wrote for it is really adorable
> 
> ...



Banned because I'm already addicted to no sleep XD  
That's awesome!  That's even double awesome!   
Eh. I don't know....I might, but I probably won't. I was nervous enough to post them on wattpad, nonetheless, somewhere else. Though, I did submit one to this tumblr. 
It was this one. Just a little short story 

Otherwise, I think I'll stick with WP for now ^^

I'm always critical of myself. Don't worry about it ^^ 

Aww. That sucks! ;n; Oh, well. 

Alright! I will bookmark that one, as well! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I would apologize, but I don't really give a ****
> 
> xD



Banned for not giving a ****! Also banned for cussing! Watch your mouth, young lady! xD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for not giving a ****! Also banned for cussing! Watch your mouth, young lady! xD



Banned for accusing me of cussing; I was only showing you my stars! (that sounds wrong omg) xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm already addicted to no sleep XD
> That's awesome!  That's even double awesome!
> Eh. I don't know....I might, but I probably won't. I was nervous enough to post them on wattpad, nonetheless, somewhere else. Though, I did submit one to this tumblr.
> It was this one. Just a little short story
> ...



Banned because I know how you feel. I was also nervous posting my art on tumblr, and I still am. I disabled the follow and reblog buttons to keep things as private as possible. ;u; The only place I promote anything is here on tbt with my signature.

I LOVED YOUR STORY. It was so fast paced and intense, and it makes the reader think because all the events prior to the story, and right after it are forever hidden to us

- - - Post Merge - - -

We'll never know what happens next D:


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 30, 2015)

Banned for Eating everything.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned for accusing me of cussing; I was only showing you my stars! (that sounds wrong omg) xD



Banned because darling, I told you. I'm not interested. You're going to have to let me go at some point. 
XD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I know how you feel. I was also nervous posting my art on tumblr, and I still am. I disabled the follow and reblog buttons to keep things as private as possible. ;u; The only place I promote anything is here on tbt with my signature.
> 
> I LOVED YOUR STORY. It was so fast paced and intense, and it makes the reader think because all the events prior to the story, and right after it are forever hidden to us
> 
> ...



Banned because for knowing how I feel >.<  
I followed you. So...that xD Yeah, I have a couple of things hidden in my signature, that I'm pretty sure only one person knows about...well, they know about one of them XD 

Thank you  
Yay! I love cliffhangers! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Banned for Eating everything.



Banned for Markiplier being Alice, the nanny...
The whole deal made me think of The Brady Bunch, and the middle is where Alice goes XD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because darling, I told you. I'm not interested. You're going to have to let me go at some point.
> XD



Banned because you called me darling though ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because you called me darling though ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because uhhh...I...uhhh....I call everybody darling xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because for knowing how I feel >.<
> I followed you. So...that xD Yeah, I have a couple of things hidden in my signature, that I'm pretty sure only one person knows about...well, they know about one of them XD
> 
> Thank you
> Yay! I love cliffhangers!



Banned because   I followed back! Thank you for liking some of my art ;u; I hope my style for drawing Sonic isn't too bad

You're welcome!! I love the way you write. Cliffhangers drive me crazy but it's a good kind of crazy >u<


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because uhhh...I...uhhh....I call everybody darling xD



Banned because sureeeeee ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because sureeeeee ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) xD


Banned because hey. I am srs...srs bzznizz! xD


mysonicplush said:


> Banned because   I followed back! Thank you for liking some of my art ;u; I hope my style for drawing Sonic isn't too bad
> 
> You're welcome!! I love the way you write. Cliffhangers drive me crazy but it's a good kind of crazy >u<



Banned because I love your art style!  
I don't use tumblr often. So, don't expect much from me ^^

Thank you!  Yeah. Cliffhangers are awesome...sometimes...sometimes they piss me off XD 
But I must go "creepy shopping"...I will be back, however! xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I love your art style!
> I don't use tumblr often. So, don't expect much from me ^^
> 
> Thank you!  Yeah. Cliffhangers are awesome...sometimes...sometimes they piss me off XD
> But I must go "creepy shopping"...I will be back, however! xD



Banned because have fun "creepy shopping"! lmao that has become an inside joke with us 

Thank you so much! 8u8 I don't use tumblr often either. I just log in to post a thing and then log out


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because hey. I am srs...srs bzznizz! xD




Banned because are you having a stroke over there? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because have fun "creepy shopping"! lmao that has become an inside joke with us
> 
> Thank you so much! 8u8 I don't use tumblr often either. I just log in to post a thing and then log out



Banned because lmao, yeah, it has. Permanently. xD 
No problem! ^^ Yeah. Tumblr just doesn't have much of an appeal to me.



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because are you having a stroke over there? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) xD



Banned because strokes are no joking matter, Susan! 
xD

- - - - - -

Banning both of you, because every time I leave, this thread dies!! D:


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lmao, yeah, it has. Permanently. xD
> No problem! ^^ Yeah. Tumblr just doesn't have much of an appeal to me.



Banned because welcome back! 

lmao I keep warning people not to join tumblr

People on tumblr hate tumblr but they can't leave because it's a trap D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banning both of you, because every time I leave, this thread dies!! D:



Banned because talking to you is the reason why I come here usually


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because welcome back!
> 
> lmao I keep warning people not to join tumblr
> 
> ...



Banned because thank you. thank you  

That's so weird xD 
Reminds me of iJustine's review for ACNL xD 

Also banned because talking to you is about the only reason I even stay on this site XD 
'Cause I could just talk to Myst on her forum...and Kevin's kind of disappearing. So, that leaves you!  
Though, I do like talking with FrozenDrinks...


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because strokes are no joking matter, Susan!
> xD



Banned because


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm in the top five highest posters on some of the most famous threads on TBT.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you. thank you
> 
> That's so weird xD
> Reminds me of iJustine's review for ACNL xD
> ...



Banned because iJustin reviewed ACNL? Whattt

Can you link the video please?

AND OMG *hugs and squishes you* That's so sweet to say. You're one of my best friends here on tbt! 8u8

I hope that even with all the time passing and friends coming and going, we both stick around enough to have more fun on this silly thread, or maybe even offsite too


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because iJustin reviewed ACNL? Whattt
> 
> Can you link the video please?
> 
> ...



Banned because 



Spoiler: here ya go! :D











XD calm down. You are also one of my best friends on here ^_^ 

I hope so too  

well...I did make my own forum


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! And banned because one does not simply calm down >u>

That's so awesome! What's it called?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because strokes are no joking matter, Susan! xD



Banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Thank you! And banned because one does not simply calm down >u>
> 
> That's so awesome! What's it called?



Banned because xD One does simply calm down. 

it's hidden in my signature gif >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because
> 
> View attachment 95098



Banned because  Susan! You have no arms?! Wait...then...how are you typing?! You magician!


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD One does simply calm down.
> 
> it's hidden in my signature gif >.<



Banned because is it this? ouo http://listlessbliss.boards.net/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because it looks so pretty! It's a winter wonderland


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because is it this? ouo http://listlessbliss.boards.net/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because it looks so pretty! It's a winter wonderland



Banned because >.< Yes. That's it 

Thank you  I love winter ^^


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  Susan! You have no arms?! Wait...then...how are you typing?! You magician!



Banned because Susan has toes xD Also banned because I heard from a little birdie that you enjoy talking to me? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because >.< Yes. That's it
> 
> Thank you  I love winter ^^



Banned because how did you make/code all this? It's amazing!!

I tried to click one of the categories, but it said I don't have permission ;3;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because Susan has toes xD Also banned because I heard from a little birdie that you enjoy talking to me? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because Susan must have monkey feet then xD 
Was...was I the little birdie? <.<


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Susan must have monkey feet then xD
> Was...was I the little birdie? <.<



Banned because _monkey feet?!_ Better watch your mouth, or else Susan won't be the only one without arms ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
Maybe you were, maybe you weren't...that's for me to know, and you to find out xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because how did you make/code all this? It's amazing!!
> 
> I tried to click one of the categories, but it said I don't have permission ;3;



Banned because I didn't really have to code any of it. I just had to come up with the images and adjust the colors ^^ 
I tried to code a page, but it wouldn't let me xD 

Yeah. I changed it to where only members could look at the boards, because of reasons ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because _monkey feet?!_ Better watch your mouth, or else Susan won't be the only one without arms ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> Maybe you were, maybe you weren't...that's for me to know, and you to find out xD



Banned because yeah! Susan! MONKEY FEET! WHATCHU GON' DO ABOUT IT?! 
xD 
Maybe...maybe I won't find out! x3


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I didn't really have to code any of it. I just had to come up with the images and adjust the colors ^^
> I tried to code a page, but it wouldn't let me xD
> 
> Yeah. I changed it to where only members could look at the boards, because of reasons ^^



Banned because you chose well. Everything looks very polished and pleasing to the eye 

Oh, I see.. Did a troll come in and wreak havoc at some point?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah! Susan! MONKEY FEET! WHATCHU GON' DO ABOUT IT?!
> xD
> Maybe...maybe I won't find out! x3



Banned because WHATCHA GON' DO WHEN THEY COME FOR YOU?! 

In all seriousness though, I enjoy talking to you too c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you chose well. Everything looks very polished and pleasing to the eye
> 
> Oh, I see.. Did a troll come in and wreak havoc at some point?



Banned because thank you 

No, but it's extra precaution. Plus, I wasn't comfortable posting, knowing that _anybody_ could just waltz in and look at it. I'm weird and very particular about privacy xD 
The most a guest could do is post in the chatbox or join ^-^ or stare at the front page xD



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because WHATCHA GON' DO WHEN THEY COME FOR YOU?!
> 
> In all seriousness though, I enjoy talking to you too c:



BANNED BECAUSE IMMA RUN AND HIDE! THAT'S WHAT I'M GONNA DO! xD

Serious talk is not allowed, here, Susan. I'm incapable of such serious talk.   
Also banned for making me smile and thank you ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thank you
> 
> No, but it's extra precaution. Plus, I wasn't comfortable posting, knowing that _anybody_ could just waltz in and look at it. I'm weird and very particular about privacy xD
> The most a guest could do is post in the chatbox or join ^-^ or stare at the front page xD



Banned because you're welcome! >u<

I understand what you mean! This forum looks so peaceful, and that'd be ruined very quickly if random strangers could just come in and spam the boards with nonsense

The front page is really pretty so I'm happy to just stare at it. Is it okay for me to make an account later on?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE IMMA RUN AND HIDE! THAT'S WHAT I'M GONNA DO! xD
> 
> Serious talk is not allowed, here, Susan. I'm incapable of such serious talk.
> Also banned for making me smile and thank you ^^



Banned for running and hiding; such a chicken xD 
Also banned for smiling; smiling is not allowed here either xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're welcome! >u<
> 
> I understand what you mean! This forum looks so peaceful, and that'd be ruined very quickly if random strangers could just come in and spam the boards with nonsense
> 
> The front page is really pretty so I'm happy to just stare at it. Is it okay for me to make an account later on?



Banned because it's pretty peaceful, nobody else posts in it xD I've got a few members, but they hardly get on xD 
But yeah. I like trying to keep the harmony, regardless. 

Thank you >U< It took me a while to find images that went with each other.  Yes, yes, that's great!  Like I said, though, it's pretty barren xD 



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned for running and hiding; such a chicken xD
> Also banned for smiling; smiling is not allowed here either xD



Banned because what am I supposed to do? Just stand there and get killed?! YOU WANT ME TO DIE, SUSAN!?! 
xD 
Also banned for banning the banner for smiling, because you banned for a ban that was banned in the form of bans.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what am I supposed to do? Just stand there and get killed?! YOU WANT ME TO DIE, SUSAN!?!
> xD
> Also banned for banning the banner for smiling, because you banned for a ban that was banned in the form of bans.



Banned because NO I WANT YOU TO GROW A PAIR AND FIGHT! 
Also banned for confusing me ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's pretty peaceful, nobody else posts in it xD I've got a few members, but they hardly get on xD
> But yeah. I like trying to keep the harmony, regardless.
> 
> Thank you >U< It took me a while to find images that went with each other.  Yes, yes, that's great!  Like I said, though, it's pretty barren xD



Banned because I think the forum will get more members if you let guests read the threads without being able to post until they join. Like with tbt; I lurked for a long time before making an account here

Your forum right now is a great place for private chats with friends, though. I really love that about it ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because NO I WANT YOU TO GROW A PAIR AND FIGHT!
> Also banned for confusing me ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because WHAT WILL GROWING A PAIR DO?! THAT'S JUST GOING TO GIVE ME AN EXTRA WEAKNESS!
Also banned for being easily confused 


mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I think the forum will get more members if you let guests read the threads without being able to post until they join. Like with tbt; I lurked for a long time before making an account here
> 
> Your forum right now is a great place for private chats with friends, though. I really love that about it ^^



Banned because I'll look into it. Some have to where you can't even see anything at all unless you join xD 
I'll see if I can figure it out. 
^-^ Thank you.  
It's like I want people to join, then I internally freak out, when they do XD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because WHAT WILL GROWING A PAIR DO?! THAT'S JUST GOING TO GIVE ME AN EXTRA WEAKNESS!
> Also banned for being easily confused



Banned because don't cross your legs, and you'll be fine xD 

Also banned for banning me cause I'm easily confused...don't judge me! *cri*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because don't cross your legs, and you'll be fine xD
> 
> Also banned for banning me cause I'm easily confused...don't judge me! *cri*



Banned because xD I'm not growing a pair...I refuse! 

Also banned for banning me for banning your easily confused-ness, because you banned the banner for confusing the ban-ee.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD I'm not growing a pair...I refuse!
> 
> Also banned for banning me for banning your easily confused-ness, because you banned the banner for confusing the ban-ee.



Banned because what if I glue a pair on you while you sleep? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Also banned because confused-ness isn't a word


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'll look into it. Some have to where you can't even see anything at all unless you join xD
> I'll see if I can figure it out.
> ^-^ Thank you.
> It's like I want people to join, then I internally freak out, when they do XD



Banned because don't worry! There's nothing to lose 

If not too many people join, it remains a quiet place to chat amongst friends

If a lot of people join, it becomes a bustling community! And if it becomes successful enough to need mods, you can hire all your friends to keep things in order ouo


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because what if I glue a pair on you while you sleep? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Also banned because confused-ness isn't a word



Banned because then you're a perv that glued stuff to me while I was asleep, and I wouldn't be comfortable with being your friend anymore xD 

Also banned because it is so a word! xD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because then you're a perv that glued stuff to me while I was asleep, and I wouldn't be comfortable with being your friend anymore xD
> 
> Also banned because it is so a word! xD



Banned because nooo don't abandon me xD 

Also banned because show me a dictionary that has the word confused-ness in it xD And, no, your own personal dictionary will not count ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because don't worry! There's nothing to lose
> 
> If not too many people join, it remains a quiet place to chat amongst friends
> 
> If a lot of people join, it becomes a bustling community! And if it becomes successful enough to need mods, you can hire all your friends to keep things in order ouo



Banned because alright. I changed it...well some of it...most of it. 

Mhm. Well, for now, unless this one semi-active user comes back on, it's pretty much just me ^^
And yeah. That would probably be you xD Because IRL Ashley has no interest in forums, at all ;n; which sucks, because I'd love for her to actively be on there, but ah, well. I'm not gonna force her xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because nooo don't abandon me xD
> 
> Also banned because show me a dictionary that has the word confused-ness in it xD And, no, your own personal dictionary will not count ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because ;n; oh alright. I won't! I promise! I'll never leave you again! 
xD 
Also banned because my own personal dictionary is the only one that counts!


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ;n; oh alright. I won't! I promise! I'll never leave you again!
> xD
> Also banned because my own personal dictionary is the only one that counts!



Banned because you better not! xD

Also banned because I think my school would object to that ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because alright. I changed it...well some of it...most of it.
> 
> Mhm. Well, for now, unless this one semi-active user comes back on, it's pretty much just me ^^
> And yeah. That would probably be you xD Because IRL Ashley has no interest in forums, at all ;n; which sucks, because I'd love for her to actively be on there, but ah, well. I'm not gonna force her xD



Banned because what did you change? It was just fine the way it was too! I don't want you to make any changes that make you uncomfortable on your own forum ;u;

I'll join in soon! I'm busy with something right now. A good friend is helping me install this game for us to play together!

omg I'd be honored to become a mod if you ever need one! All that power muahaha c:< It would be fun


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Banned for talking about forums!
I have mine hidden in the gyroid in my signature. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because don't worry! There's nothing to lose
> 
> If not too many people join, it remains a quiet place to chat amongst friends
> 
> If a lot of people join, it becomes a bustling community! And if it becomes successful enough to need mods, you can hire all your friends to keep things in order ouo



Banned because bustling communities are nice. ^^
I know one. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for talking about forums!
> I have mine hidden in the gyroid in my signature. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because what is it?


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because what is it?



Banned because click on the smiley in my signature~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because you better not! xD
> 
> Also banned because I think my school would object to that ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because I won't! I promise, bby! XD 
Also banned because schools teach lies, don't ya know xD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because what did you change? It was just fine the way it was too! I don't want you to make any changes that make you uncomfortable on your own forum ;u;
> 
> I'll join in soon! I'm busy with something right now. A good friend is helping me install this game for us to play together!
> 
> omg I'd be honored to become a mod if you ever need one! All that power muahaha c:< It would be fun



Banned because I changed it where, you can look at the threads, but you can't post in them...Most of them ^_^ 

It's fine. No rush. No worries ^^ Oooo! What game? Is it scary?  

xD I doubt I'll ever need one, but if I do, I'll come to you xD Don't go on a power trip, lmao.


----------



## mintellect (May 30, 2015)

Banned because it's amazing!


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Banned because it's amazing!



Banned because what's amazing?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I won't! I promise, bby! XD
> Also banned because schools teach lies, don't ya know xD



Banned because yay! xD
Also banned because when my school told me I was smart, they were _lying to me?!_ :O


----------



## mintellect (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what's amazing?



The site in your gyroid.


----------



## Dae Min (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I changed it where, you can look at the threads, but you can't post in them...Most of them ^_^
> 
> It's fine. No rush. No worries ^^ Oooo! What game? Is it scary?
> 
> xD I doubt I'll ever need one, but if I do, I'll come to you xD Don't go on a power trip, lmao.



Banned because great! Those are very good changes

And no, the game isn't scary at all >u< (thank god. I can't handle those) It's this pokemon mmo that looks and plays like firered/leafgreen!

Banned because okay fine I'll try not to go power crazy >u>


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> The site in your gyroid.



Banned because oh. Thanks!

A friend of mine made it last year. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because yay! xD
> Also banned because when my school told me I was smart, they were _lying to me?!_ :O



Banned because double yay! xD 
Also banned because of course they lied. You're actually a genius, and they're trying to dumb you down! 
xD



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because great! Those are very good changes
> 
> And no, the game isn't scary at all >u< (thank god. I can't handle those) It's this pokemon mmo that looks and plays like firered/leafgreen!
> 
> Banned because okay fine I'll try not to go power crazy >u>



Banned because yay. Thanks! ^-^ 

XD Oh, okay. That sounds super fun, though!  

Also banned because alright, then. It's settled!


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Banned because my head hurts. .-.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Banned because Here's a funny story of people moving to a new place with their dogs ^^


----------



## Swiftstream (May 30, 2015)

Banned because no gifs allowed


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because double yay! xD
> Also banned because of course they lied. You're actually a genius, and they're trying to dumb you down!
> xD



Banned because triple yay! xD 

Also banned for making me smile, omg xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Banned because no gifs allowed



Banned because we had a make-over. Look~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because triple yay! xD
> 
> Also banned for making me smile, omg xD



Banned because QUADRUPLE YAY! OMG! XD 

Also banned for smiling, when you have already banned the act of smiling!


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because QUADRUPLE YAY! OMG! XD
> 
> Also banned for smiling, when you have already banned the act of smiling!



Banned because FANCY WORD FOR FIFTH YAY! xD 

Also banned because I banned YOU from smiling, never said anything about me not being allowed to smile ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Banned because the weather is burning me...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because FANCY WORD FOR FIFTH YAY! xD
> 
> Also banned because I banned YOU from smiling, never said anything about me not being allowed to smile ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because FANCY WORD FOR SIXTH, YAYAY! xD

Also banned because you said, and I quote, "smiling is not allowed here." 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because the weather is burning me...



Banned because it's still raining here xD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because FANCY WORD FOR SIXTH, YAYAY! xD
> 
> Also banned because you said, and I quote, "smiling is not allowed here."



Banned because FANCY WORD FOR SEVENTH, YAYAYAYA! xD

Also banned because DO NOT QUOTE ME PEASANT! ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because FANCY WORD FOR SEVENTH, YAYAYAYA! xD
> 
> Also banned because DO NOT QUOTE ME PEASANT! ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because EXQUISITE WORD FOR EIGHT! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! xD

Also banned because I AM YOUR MASTER! I WILL QUOTE THEE WHEN IT PLEASETH ME SO!


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because EXQUISITE WORD FOR EIGHT! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! xD
> 
> Also banned because I AM YOUR MASTER! I WILL QUOTE THEE WHEN IT PLEASETH ME SO!



Banned because EXTRAORDINARY WORD FOR NINE! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY xD

Also banned because YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE!


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's still raining here xD



Banned because give me my rain back. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because EXTRAORDINARY WORD FOR NINE! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY xD
> 
> Also banned because YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE!



Banned because MARVELOUS WORD FOR TENTH! YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! XD

Also banned because I HAVE ALL OF THE POWER HERE!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because give me my rain back. ;w;



Banned because you can have it! Come get it! xD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because MARVELOUS WORD FOR TENTH! YAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! XD
> 
> Also banned because I HAVE ALL OF THE POWER HERE!



Banned because SUPERDUPER WORD FOR ELEVENTH! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY xD 

Also banned because YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE!


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you can have it! Come get it! xD



Banned because yay!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because SUPERDUPER WORD FOR ELEVENTH! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY xD
> 
> Also banned because YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE!



Banned because quite refined word for twelfth, if I do say so myself. Uh, "Yay?", I suppose. XD 

Also banned because I HAVE ALL OF THE POWER HERE! IT IS YOU WHO HATH NO POWER!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yay!



Banned because make sure you get all of it, because I'm sick of it.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because quite refined word for twelfth, if I do say so myself. Uh, "Yay?", I suppose. XD
> 
> Also banned because I HAVE ALL OF THE POWER HERE! IT IS YOU WHO HATH NO POWER!



Banned because shy and awkward word for thirteenth; yay? xD

Also banned  because I ATE YOUR POWER LIKE IT WAS A COOKIE, SO YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because shy and awkward word for thirteenth; yay? xD
> 
> Also banned  because I ATE YOUR POWER LIKE IT WAS A COOKIE, SO YOU HAVE NO POWER HERE!



Banned because really quiet and timid word for fourteenth...yay xD

Also banned because I ATE YOUR FACE WITH SOME FAVA BEANS AND A NICE CHIANTI! SO, YOU HAVE NO FACE TO EAT MY POWER WITH, LEAVING YOU POWERLESS!!


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because really quiet and timid word for fourteenth...yay xD
> 
> Also banned because I ATE YOUR FACE WITH SOME FAVA BEANS AND A NICE CHIANTI! SO, YOU HAVE NO FACE TO EAT MY POWER WITH, LEAVING YOU POWERLESS!!



Banned because there is no word for fifteenth because it's so shy it refuses to leave it's room xD 

Also banned because NOW I HAVE NO ARMS AND FACE, YOU CRUEL MONSTER! 

Triple banned because I just smacked myself in the chin despite me not having a face ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because make sure you get all of it, because I'm sick of it.



Banned because sure, will~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because there is no word for fifteenth because it's so shy it refuses to leave it's room xD
> 
> Also banned because NOW I HAVE NO ARMS AND FACE, YOU CRUEL MONSTER!
> 
> Triple banned because I just smacked myself in the chin despite me not having a face ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because you've ended the cycle, because the rest are just hiding away somewhere, unable to be found! xD

Also banned because YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT! THAT'S WHAT YOU GET! 

Triple banned because I bet you hand is all bloody now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because there is no word for fifteenth because it's so shy it refuses to leave it's room xD
> 
> Also banned because NOW I HAVE NO ARMS AND FACE, YOU CRUEL MONSTER!
> 
> Triple banned because I just smacked myself in the chin despite me not having a face ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because you've ended the cycle, because the rest are just hiding away somewhere, unable to be found! xD

Also banned because YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT! THAT'S WHAT YOU GET! 

Triple banned because I bet you hand is all bloody now.


Ban so nice had to post it twice! xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you've ended the cycle, because the rest are just hiding away somewhere, unable to be found! xD
> 
> Also banned because YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT! THAT'S WHAT YOU GET!
> 
> Triple banned because I bet you hand is all bloody now.



Banned because do you RP? If not, can I teach you how?


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you've ended the cycle, because the rest are just hiding away somewhere, unable to be found! xD
> 
> Also banned because YEAH, THAT'S RIGHT! THAT'S WHAT YOU GET!
> 
> Triple banned because I bet you hand is all bloody now.



Banned because that's not the only cycle I'd like to end ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Also banned because WHY YOU SO MEAN TO ME, I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS ;-;

Triple banned because it's not, so you owe me money now *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do you RP? If not, can I teach you how?



Banned because nah. I've looked into it, but it just doesn't seem like something I, _personally_, would enjoy much. 



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because that's not the only cycle I'd like to end ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Also banned because WHY YOU SO MEAN TO ME, I THOUGHT WE WERE FRIENDS ;-;
> 
> Triple banned because it's not, so you owe me money now *wiggles eyebrows*



Banned because ....are......are you...um...you insinuating something? 

Also banned because I'M MEAN TO YOU, _BECAUSE_ WE'RE FRIENDS! ;u;

Triple banned because it is. You're just lying to me. Now, I can't trust you and YOU owe me money *wiggles eyebrows right back at you* 
xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah. I've looked into it, but it just doesn't seem like something I, _personally_, would enjoy much.



Banned because I can help you enjoy it. Want to try?~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can help you enjoy it. Want to try?~



Banned because I've done it before. I don't like it much, regardless. It's just not something I like to do. Thank you very much for the offer, though ^^


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I've done it before. I don't like it much, regardless. It's just not something I like to do. Thank you very much for the offer, though ^^



Banned because look at this plot though... I can help make it fun for you. ;w;


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ....are......are you...um...you insinuating something?
> 
> Also banned because I'M MEAN TO YOU, _BECAUSE_ WE'RE FRIENDS! ;u;
> 
> ...



Banned because maybe ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Also banned because touch?, my friend, touch? ~^~

Triple banned because WHAT IS LOVE WITHOUT TRUST?! ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because look at this plot though... I can help make it fun for you. ;w;



Banned because, Myst, sweetie, *squishes your face* no. xD It sounds like a good plot. I might read along or something, but it's just not something I want to invest myself in, right now.


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, Myst, sweetie, *squishes your face* no. xD It sounds like a good plot. I might read along or something, but it's just not something I want to invest myself in, right now.



Banned because aw... okay. >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because maybe ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Also banned because touch?, my friend, touch? ~^~
> 
> Triple banned because WHAT IS LOVE WITHOUT TRUST?! ;-;



Banned because ahhhhh! Youuuuu pervert! XD 

Also banned because damn right!  

Triple banned because WHAT IS LOVE?! BABY, DON'T HURT ME. DON'T HURT ME, NO MORE! T^T

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because aw... okay. >w<



Banned because but I'll probably read it, once it gets started ^^, because it is a good plot. So, congrats for coming up with it ^^


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because but I'll probably read it, once it gets started ^^, because it is a good plot. So, congrats for coming up with it ^^



Banned because thank you. :')


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ahhhhh! Youuuuu pervert! XD
> 
> Also banned because damn right!
> 
> Triple banned because WHAT IS LOVE?! BABY, DON'T HURT ME. DON'T HURT ME, NO MORE! T^T



Banned because you love my pervertness xD

Also banned because I have a trade to do and I don't wanna do it, cri ;-;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you. :')



Banned because np


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because np



Banned because the banning thead in our forum is still dead... ;w;

How's yours going?~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because you love my pervertness xD
> 
> Also banned because I have a trade to do and I don't wanna do it, cri ;-;



Banned because the user you are looking for is not available right now. Please refresh, and try your ban again. 

Also banned for being a little biotch! xD jk. Do it! Do it! Do it! DO THE TRADE! YOU CAN DO IT! WE BELIEVE IN YOU!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because the banning thead in our forum is still dead... ;w;
> 
> How's yours going?~



Banned because you should funk that up!  

Mine is probably still the same as it was a few days ago. I've been slightly inactive, along with the other members, apparently xD


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because the user you are looking for is not available right now. Please refresh, and try your ban again.
> 
> Also banned for being a little biotch! xD jk. Do it! Do it! Do it! DO THE TRADE! YOU CAN DO IT! WE BELIEVE IN YOU!



Banned because this is usually what ends up happening when I make friends ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Also banned for calling me a little biotch, **** you meanie! (jk jk I'm gonna do the trade now xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should funk that up!
> 
> Mine is probably still the same as it was a few days ago. I've been slightly inactive, along with the other members, apparently xD



Banned because I'd post but I would rather have someone else post... I don't want to ban myself. You should help me. lmao.

Oh, wow, really? That sucks. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because this is usually what ends up happening when I make friends ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Also banned for calling me a little biotch, **** you meanie! (jk jk I'm gonna do the trade now xD



Banned because XD They pretend to be gone, when they are clearly right there? xD 

Also banned for showing me those stars again! I told you, we aren't going to work out. Quit hitting on me! xD 
Alright. You go do that trade! But you're banned for it.



Myst said:


> Banned because I'd post but I would rather have someone else post... I don't want to ban myself. You should help me. lmao.
> 
> Oh, wow, really? That sucks. ;w;



Banned for continuously trying to get me to do things. I'm on to you, missy! xD 
We'll see. 

xD Eh, it's fine. I'm not trippin'.


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for continuously trying to get me to do things. I'm on to you, missy! xD
> We'll see.
> 
> xD Eh, it's fine. I'm not trippin'.



Banned because I can't help my persuasive powers~ You know you want to. XD

Hm... alright.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD They pretend to be gone, when they are clearly right there? xD
> 
> Also banned for showing me those stars again! I told you, we aren't going to work out. Quit hitting on me! xD
> Alright. You go do that trade! But you're banned for it.



Banned because basically xD Or when I try and call them and they pretend to be voice-mail *eye roll*

Also banned because would you rather me hit on you or _hit you_? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Triple banned because it's funny how many times you've banned me, yet I'm still here *wiggles eyebrows*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I can't help my persuasive powers~ You know you want to. XD
> 
> Hm... alright.



Banned because there you go again! xD Your persuasive powers evade me! I am superior! 



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because basically xD Or when I try and call them and they pretend to be voice-mail *eye roll*
> 
> Also banned because would you rather me hit on you or _hit you_? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Triple banned because it's funny how many times you've banned me, yet I'm still here *wiggles eyebrows*



Banned because XD wow. You must be the life of the party. 

Also banned because I mean...hit me...hit _on_ me. Same difference xD 

Triple banned because you've also banned me as many times, yet here I sit! *wiggles eyebrows at you with more ferocity*


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD wow. You must be the life of the party.
> 
> Also banned because I mean...hit me...hit _on_ me. Same difference xD
> 
> Triple banned because you've also banned me as many times, yet here I sit! *wiggles eyebrows at you with more ferocity*



Banned because I wouldn't know, considering I've never been to a party -_- 

Also banned because if it's a 'difference', then it's not the same ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Triple banned because I am the eyebrow wiggling master, and I will shave yours off <_>


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there you go again! xD Your persuasive powers evade me! I am superior!



Banned because I will get you... one day...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I wouldn't know, considering I've never been to a party -_-
> 
> Also banned because if it's a 'difference', then it's not the same ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Triple banned because I am the eyebrow wiggling master, and I will shave yours off <_>



Banned because xD They're not fun! Don't go. It's a trap! I hate parties. 

Also banned because there's ah, but it is the differences are the same. Therefore "same."..._sssssame!_

Triple banned because do it! I've always wanted to shave my eyebrows off, anyway! >=D


Myst said:


> Banned because I will get you... one day...



Banned because  you can't have me! xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because  you can't have me! xD



Banned because watch me.


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD They're not fun! Don't go. It's a trap! I hate parties.
> 
> Also banned because there's ah, but it is the differences are the same. Therefore "same."..._sssssame!_
> 
> Triple banned because do it! I've always wanted to shave my eyebrows off, anyway! >=D



Banned because I hate people, so I'd probably hate parties too xD

Also banned because DO NOT BE LOGICALLY YOUNG LADY! ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Triple banned because...meh, I'll do it in the morning *tongue shake* (wtf is a tongue shake omg)


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Banned because I'm working on Lifeless right now~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because watch me.


 
Banned because damn. I've never had so many girls hitting on me all at once. You. Susan. Ashley. Y'all need to chill! XD 
Lmao. jk.



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I hate people, so I'd probably hate parties too xD
> 
> Also banned because DO NOT BE LOGICALLY YOUNG LADY! ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Triple banned because...meh, I'll do it in the morning *tongue shake* (wtf is a tongue shake omg)



Banned because T^T You hate me?! 

Also banned because the word you are looking for it "LOGICAL"  

Triple banned because "shake that tongue for me. Just shake that tongue for me. Come on, girl." XD 
Wow....wiggling eyebrows and shaking tongues. Your seduction methods could use a lot of work xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because damn. I've never had so many girls hitting on me all at once. You. Susan. Ashley. Y'all need to chill! XD
> Lmao. jk.



Banned because who's Susan? X'D
I'm not hitting on you, just trying to persuade you to help me with the other banning thread. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because who's Susan? X'D
> I'm not hitting on you, just trying to persuade you to help me with the other banning thread. lmao



Banned because I dubbed FrozenDrinks as Susan xD 
You so want me. Lmao. jk We shall see, but when I do...it'll be on my time >=D


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because T^T You hate me?!
> 
> Also banned because the word you are looking for it "LOGICAL"
> 
> ...



Banned because considering you keep accusing me of hitting on you, I obviously don't hate you ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Also banned because that is exactly what I said, you need to get your eyes checked fluffernugget <_^

Triple banned because what if I wiggle my eyebrows while shaking my tongue? 8_8


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because considering you keep accusing me of hitting on you, I obviously don't hate you ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Also banned because that is exactly what I said, you need to get your eyes checked fluffernugget <_^
> 
> Triple banned because what if I wiggle my eyebrows while shaking my tongue? 8_8



Banned because ah ah _obviously. _ XD 

Also banned for calling me a fluffernugger and lying to me AGAIN! D: 

Triple banned because well...if you do that...let's just say..._things_ will happen XD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I dubbed FrozenDrinks as Susan xD
> You so want me. Lmao. jk We shall see, but when I do...it'll be on my time >=D



Banned because ohh, I see.
Ha, nope. Alright, good luck with that.

I'm ~600 words into Lifeless's update right now. Prepare your feels. ;3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ohh, I see.
> Ha, nope. Alright, good luck with that.
> 
> I'm ~600 words into Lifeless's update right now. Prepare your feels. ;3



Banned because 
Thanks ^-^ 

Awesome! I finished chapter four for The Chase today. Finally xD 
It is a little over 1200 words  
Oh, no...what are you planning to do to my poor little feels? ;n;


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> Thanks ^-^
> 
> Awesome! I finished chapter four for The Chase today. Finally xD
> ...



Banned because Oh, niice! I need to catch up on that~

Just you wait and see. It's a nice little chapter with the main emotion being grief. ^^


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah ah _obviously. _ XD
> 
> Also banned for calling me a fluffernugger and lying to me AGAIN! D:
> 
> Triple banned because well...if you do that...let's just say..._things_ will happen XD



Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Also banned because I called you a fluffernuggeT. Who's lying now?! T^T

Triple banned because what'll happen if I shake my eyebrows while wiggling my tongue?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because Oh, niice! I need to catch up on that~
> 
> Just you wait and see. It's a nice little chapter with the main emotion being grief. ^^



Banned because oh no! Not grief! ;n;



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Also banned because I called you a fluffernuggeT. Who's lying now?! T^T
> 
> Triple banned because what'll happen if I shake my eyebrows while wiggling my tongue?



Banned because of that face...it's always there xD 

Also banned because XD "fluffernugger". Lmao...10xs better. xD 

Triple banned being "_things."""""_
xD


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh no! Not grief! ;n;



Banned because it'll be Jason's grief, too.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it'll be Jason's grief, too.



Banned because oohh, Jason....Jason's grief T^T I bet he has a lot of grief, too!


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oohh, Jason....Jason's grief T^T I bet he has a lot of grief, too!



Banned because mmhm... it could have been him who died, too... ;w;


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of that face...it's always there xD
> 
> Also banned because XD "fluffernugger". Lmao...10xs better. xD
> 
> ...



Banned because no matter where you go, no matter what you do, the face will always watch you ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Also banned because DO NOT TELL ME WHAT IS BETTER FLUFFERNUGGET! 

Triple banned because _what things?_ :O


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because mmhm... it could have been him who died, too... ;w;



Banned for toying with emotions so much! 'n'



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because no matter where you go, no matter what you do, the face will always watch you ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Also banned because DO NOT TELL ME WHAT IS BETTER FLUFFERNUGGET!
> 
> Triple banned because _what things?_ :O



Banned because as long as it's your face, doll, I don't mind  XD 

Also banned because I WILL TELL YOU WHAT IS BETTER, FLUFFERNUGGER! 

Triple banned, because you know what _*things.....*_


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for toying with emotions so much! 'n'



Banned because this is only the beginning!~

I'm ~800 words in too. :3


----------



## xara (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because as long as it's your face, doll, I don't mind  XD
> 
> Also banned because I WILL TELL YOU WHAT IS BETTER, FLUFFERNUGGER!
> 
> Triple banned, because you know what _*things.....*_



Banned because stop hitting on me! Jeez ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Also banned because YOU KNOW WHAT IS BETTER? Donuts. -/-

Triple banned because ohhhh kinky ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

Annnnnnd a final ban because I'm gonna go to bed now. Thank you again for the conversation; it was seriously one of the best I've had in a long time


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 30, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because this is only the beginning!~
> 
> I'm ~800 words in too. :3



Banned because you're eeevvviiillll! >n< 



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because stop hitting on me! Jeez ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> Also banned because YOU KNOW WHAT IS BETTER? Donuts. -/-
> 
> ...



Banned for turning the tables around!  XD 

Banned because YOU KNOW WHAT?! You're right, and I can't argue with that xD 

Triple ban because yeah yeah ;P 
xD 

Annnnnnd a final ban because goodnight and sweet dreams! ^^ 
Thank _you_ for the conversation!


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're eeevvviiillll! >n<



Banned because thank you! ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you! ^^



Banned because you're welcome


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you're welcome



Banned because I just posted the chapter!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I just posted the chapter!



Banned because I must read it! My duty calls me!


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I must read it! My duty calls me!



Banned because enjoy! It's ~1100 words. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because enjoy! It's ~1100 words. ^^



Banned because I did! Every chapter seems to just leave me hanging xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I did! Every chapter seems to just leave me hanging xD



Banned because thank you! I'm so glad you like it! >////<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thank you! I'm so glad you like it! >////<



Banned because of course! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of course! ^-^



Banned because so... what thoughts were running through your mind while reading? Amuse me. :3
Feel free to mark it in a spoiler, if necessary.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because so... what thoughts were running through your mind while reading? Amuse me. :3
> Feel free to mark it in a spoiler, if necessary.



Banned because well, mostly, I was agreeing with Nate, then I was freaked out by the convo Jason overheard, then you kind of left me hanging xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, mostly, I was agreeing with Nate, then I was freaked out by the convo Jason overheard, then you kind of left me hanging xD



Banned because wait, really, you agreed with Nate?~

Heh, those two people will be a pair you'll never forget. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because wait, really, you agreed with Nate?~
> 
> Heh, those two people will be a pair you'll never forget. ^^



Banned because yeah! Emery wanted Jason to live. So, Jason needs to live his life to the fullest, for Emery if for nothing else. 

xD Can't wait!


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah! Emery wanted Jason to live. So, Jason needs to live his life to the fullest, for Emery if for nothing else.
> 
> xD Can't wait!



Banned because exactly!

Mmhm~ Seth is actually one of my favorites so I was excited to cameo him early on~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because exactly!
> 
> Mmhm~ Seth is actually one of my favorites so I was excited to cameo him early on~



Banned because xD You seemed shocked that I agreed with him. 
Oh, really? That's awesome!


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD You seemed shocked that I agreed with him.
> Oh, really? That's awesome!



Banned because I agree with him but not the way he said it. He's still very childish and has an immature view of death/grief~
Mmhm, Seth is one of the more... crazy characters. *grins in remembrance*


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I agree with him but not the way he said it. He's still very childish and has an immature view of death/grief~
> Mmhm, Seth is one of the more... crazy characters. *grins in remembrance*



Banned because ah. I see ^^ 
Then this should be an interesting ride!


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because ah. I see ^^
> Then this should be an interesting ride!



Banned because you'll see more of Nate's childish side soon~ He even has an enemy. 

Yes, yes, it will be. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you'll see more of Nate's childish side soon~ He even has an enemy.
> 
> Yes, yes, it will be. <3



Banned because oooo an enemy. That should be interesting.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oooo an enemy. That should be interesting.



Banned because I'm so hyped for this. You don't even know! >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm so hyped for this. You don't even know! >w<



Banned for being so hyped that I don't even know! xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being so hyped that I don't even know! xD



Banned because the HYPE IS SO REAL.

You should finish 'Disillusioned Hope' to see how wild my stories can get. ;3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because the HYPE IS SO REAL.
> 
> You should finish 'Disillusioned Hope' to see how wild my stories can get. ;3



Banned because THE HYPE IS SO REAL THAT IT'S REAL! 

I should get on that. Yeah...not tonight, though. Too sleepy to read anymore. It'd knock me out xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because THE HYPE IS SO REAL THAT IT'S REAL!
> 
> I should get on that. Yeah...not tonight, though. Too sleepy to read anymore. It'd knock me out xD



BANNED BECAUSE DAMN RIGHT, IT IS! MAYBE I WILL UPDATE AGAIN AFTER THIS BITTER UPDATE.

Yeah, you should because I can't keep my mouth shut that easily~ and it's _so_ easy to spoil. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE OMG THE HYPE IS TOO REAL THAT IT IS LIKE IN MY FACE RN! BUT THE BITTER UPDATE HAS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING!  

It doesn't matter if it flows out of your mouth. So, long as it doesn't reach the keyboard. Then we'll be set! ^^


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE OMG THE HYPE IS TOO REAL THAT IT IS LIKE IN MY FACE RN! BUT THE BITTER UPDATE HAS BEEN A LONG TIME COMING!
> 
> It doesn't matter if it flows out of your mouth. So, long as it doesn't reach the keyboard. Then we'll be set! ^^



BANNED BECAUSE YES THE HYPE IS SO REAL! YEAH! IT HAS BEEN A LONG TIME. OOPS. I'M LIKE ~300 WORDS IN SO LET'S SEE IF I CAN FINISH IT TONIGHT!

True~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE I'LL PROBABLY BE ASLEEP, WHEN YOU DO, BECAUSE LIKE...I'M SLEEPY, AND I KEEP GETTING WOKEN UP EARLY! D: STOP WAKING ME UP SO EARLY, MYST! xD BUT YOUUUU CAAANNNN DDDOOOOOO IIIIITTTT!


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I'LL PROBABLY BE ASLEEP, WHEN YOU DO, BECAUSE LIKE...I'M SLEEPY, AND I KEEP GETTING WOKEN UP EARLY! D: STOP WAKING ME UP SO EARLY, MYST! xD BUT YOUUUU CAAANNNN DDDOOOOOO IIIIITTTT!



BANNED BECAUSE OH. I HOPE YOU HAVE A NICE NIGHT!
WAIT. WHAT? I'M NOT WAKING YOU UP EARLY. O.O

THANKS! ~400 WORDS NOW!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE THANKS! I'M NOT LEAVING JUST YET, THOUGH! 
YOU'RE ALWAYS WAKING UP EARLY T^T


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE THANKS! I'M NOT LEAVING JUST YET, THOUGH!
> YOU'RE ALWAYS WAKING UP EARLY T^T



BANNED BECAUSE YOU'RE WELCOME!
HOW DO I ALWAYS WAKE UP EARLY? O.O

AND WHY ARE WE YELLING?!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW! I'VE WONDERED THIS MYSELF! 
I GUESS YOU'VE GOT A GOOD ALARM CLOCK OR SOMETHING. 

AND IT'S BECAUSE OF THE HYPE!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO BANNED FOR BRINGING BACK UP THE THREAD, AS SOON AS I THOUGHT ABOUT IT!


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW! I'VE WONDERED THIS MYSELF!
> I GUESS YOU'VE GOT A GOOD ALARM CLOCK OR SOMETHING.
> 
> AND IT'S BECAUSE OF THE HYPE!!
> ...



BANNED BECAUSE I WAKE UP EARLY FOR SCHOOL... I SLEEP IN ON WEEKENDS. ;w;

BANNED BECAUSE HYPE.

BANNED BECAUSE I WAS THINKING IT TOO.

BANNED BECAUSE I HAVE TO GO OFFLINE. I'M FINALLY GOING HOME. >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I WAKE UP EARLY FOR SCHOOL... I SLEEP IN ON WEEKENDS. ;w;
> 
> BANNED BECAUSE HYPE.
> 
> ...



BANNED BECAUSE SEE?! I TOLD YOU! D: 

BANNED BECAUSE DOUBLE HYPE! 

BANNED BECAUSE I ASSUME THAT'S WHY YOU BUMPADUMPED IT! 

BANNED FOR ABANDONING ME FOR YOUR HOME! T^T


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Banned because you're not abandoned! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*flies in* I just got back!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're not abandoned!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *flies in* I just got back!



Banned because I was about to go to sleep xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I was about to go to sleep xD



Banned for abandoning me to go to sleep

lmao I'm just kidding

Have a goodnight! ^u^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for abandoning me to go to sleep
> 
> lmao I'm just kidding
> 
> Have a goodnight! ^u^



Banned because well, I'm not going to sleep now! Not yet, at least xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, I'm not going to sleep now! Not yet, at least xD



Banned because yay!

But seriously though, if you're tired then please go to bed ;u; I don't want to keep you up

Have you tried reading any of the 'reddit no sleep' stories yet? OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay!
> 
> But seriously though, if you're tired then please go to bed ;u; I don't want to keep you up
> 
> Have you tried reading any of the 'reddit no sleep' stories yet? OuO



Banned because, I've got to take my dog out, then I'm gonna lay down, but no sleep yet. 

Ah, I forgot about those! D: I'll read some, once I've laid down ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, I've got to take my dog out, then I'm gonna lay down, but no sleep yet.
> 
> Ah, I forgot about those! D: I'll read some, once I've laid down ^^



Banned because okay! 

I'll post the link again for you: http://www.reddit.com/r/nosleep/top/?sort=top&t=all


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> BANNED BECAUSE SEE?! I TOLD YOU! D:
> 
> BANNED BECAUSE DOUBLE HYPE!
> 
> ...



BANNED BECAUSE MY MOM IS A FREAKING LIAR AND I CAN'T GO HOME YET... ;w;


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Pet your dog for me please >u<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning Myst for preventing my last post from being merged xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Pet your dog for me please >u<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banning Myst for preventing my last post from being merged xD



Banned because yay!
Welcome back btw~ I was a bit suspicious why you disappeared after I told you about the hidden forum link in my signature. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yay!
> Welcome back btw~ I was a bit suspicious why you disappeared after I told you about the hidden forum link in my signature. lmao



Banned because hm? I disappeared because I was playing a game with some friends. They were helping me install it today


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because hm? I disappeared because I was playing a game with some friends. They were helping me install it today



Banned because ohh, okay!

To answer your earlier question, click the gyroid in my signature then. ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because ohh, okay!
> 
> To answer your earlier question, click the gyroid in my signature then. ^^



Banned because did you make that forum yourself? It looks really pretty

Are those stars from the Mario franchise?


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because did you make that forum yourself? It looks really pretty
> 
> Are those stars from the Mario franchise?



Banned because no, my friend made it last year~ I just help as another admin. ^^

Yes, yes, they are. ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because no, my friend made it last year~ I just help as another admin. ^^
> 
> Yes, yes, they are. ^^



Banned because wow, that's great! It looks like a really active community from the amount of posts 

Does the forum have a main theme like TBT does? What do you usually talk about over there?


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because wow, that's great! It looks like a really active community from the amount of posts
> 
> Does the forum have a main theme like TBT does? What do you usually talk about over there?



Banned because yeah, it is kind-of active. :3

Not really a main theme but we have four themes enabled that users can choose from. Well, we do have our original theme made by the founder. We talk about pretty much anything. Videogames, Movies, Shows, Anime, Stories, Books, Writing, etc.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, it is kind-of active. :3
> 
> Not really a main theme but we have four themes enabled that users can choose from. Well, we do have our original theme made by the founder. We talk about pretty much anything. Videogames, Movies, Shows, Anime, Stories, Books, Writing, etc.



Banned because the forum itself is well designed and classy. It's cool that you are an admin there ^^

If I wasn't already so attached to tbt, I'd join your forum too


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Banning both of you because instead of pissing, by dog decided that it was time to roll in the mud D:<


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because the forum itself is well designed and classy. It's cool that you are an admin there ^^
> 
> If I wasn't already so attached to tbt, I'd join your forum too



Banned because thanks~ another admin actually made that theme. Heh. I'm only responsible for the board order/organization.

You're free to join as well~ Some of the members still use TBT too. It's okay to be members of two forums. heh

It's nice for variety too~

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banning both of you because instead of pissing, by dog decided that it was time to roll in the mud D:<



Banned because that made me laugh. XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banning both of you because instead of pissing, by dog decided that it was time to roll in the mud D:<



Banned for banning us for something your dog did  lmao!

I bet your dog really had fun even if you didn't! >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks~ another admin actually made that theme. Heh. I'm only responsible for the board order/organization.
> 
> You're free to join as well~ Some of the members still use TBT too. It's okay to be members of two forums. heh
> 
> ...



Banned for disregarding my forum as an option, too <_< 
I see you, Myst! xD 
Also banned for laughing at my turmoil!



mysonicplush said:


> Banned for banning us because of something your dog did  lmao!
> 
> I bet your dog really had fun even if you didn't! >u<



Banned because somebody has to be banned for it, and I can't ban her! xD 
It's worse, though, because she has white fur. So, the mud really stands out, and she hates me trying to get it off. ( I did anyway, and she did end up peeing...not while I was cleaning the mud off xD ). More than anything, I was upset that there were so many mosquitoes and two decent sized spiders on the porch...I could barely see them D: I almost walked into their web T^T 
xD It was horrible. 

-50/10 Never going outside again xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for disregarding my forum as an option, too <_<
> I see you, Myst! xD
> Also banned for laughing at my turmoil!



Banned because oops. *It's okay to be a member of multiple forums. There~ Heh.
What? >w<
Banned because I can't help if it's funny.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks~ another admin actually made that theme. Heh. I'm only responsible for the board order/organization.
> 
> You're free to join as well~ Some of the members still use TBT too. It's okay to be members of two forums. heh
> 
> It's nice for variety too~



Banned because that's true, but it's hard for me. I put 200% into everything I do, so if I join another forum while still really enjoying TBT, I'd neglect the other forum >< 

I only joined TBT on March 20th of this year, so I'm not ready to move on yet 

And I promised Courtney that I'd join hers earlier c: It's just starting out and I'd like to help it grow


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oops. *It's okay to be a member of multiple forums. There~ Heh.
> What? >w<
> Banned because I can't help if it's funny.



Banned because uh-huh! <_< 
xD I gotchu!  
Banned because D: It's not funny! ;n; It was frustrating. You always think frustrating circumstances with my dogs is funny! D: xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's true, but it's hard for me. I put 200% into everything I do, so if I join another forum while still really enjoying TBT, I'd neglect the other forum ><
> 
> I only joined TBT on March 20th of this year, so I'm not ready to move on yet
> 
> And I promised Courtney that I'd join hers earlier c: It's just starting out and I'd like to help it grow



Banned because it's okay to neglect us~ We're not something that needs a lot of attention. lmao
You're free to come and go as you please~

Oh, wow! I see.

That's nice of you. ^^



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because uh-huh! <_<
> xD I gotchu!
> Banned because D: It's not funny! ;n; It was frustrating. You always think frustrating circumstances with my dogs is funny! D: xD



Banned because yes, I edited it. It sounds better now.
*shameless grin*
Banned because I'm sorry I have a bad sense of humor~


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because somebody has to be banned for it, and I can't ban her! xD
> It's worse, though, because she has white fur. So, the mud really stands out, and she hates me trying to get it off. ( I did anyway, and she did end up peeing...not while I was cleaning the mud off xD ). More than anything, I was upset that there were so many mosquitoes and two decent sized spiders on the porch...I could barely see them D: I almost walked into their web T^T
> xD It was horrible.
> 
> -50/10 Never going outside again xD



Banned because OMG THAT'S HORRIBLE

*shudders* Your dog is all 'YAY! NATURE!' and you're just like 







- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's okay to neglect us~ We're not something that needs a lot of attention. lmao
> You're free to come and go as you please~
> 
> Oh, wow! I see.
> ...



Banned because are you sure? I'll be pretty inactive, I think ;u;

Thanks! Courtney's an awesome friend and it's the least I could do


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because are you sure? I'll be pretty inactive, I think ;u;
> 
> Thanks! Courtney's an awesome friend and it's the least I could do



Banned because that's not a big deal~ We'll just be the nice place you can retreat to whenever you'd like. ^w^

np! That's very considerate of you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because bye... I think? I don't know. .-.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because that's not a big deal~ We'll just be the nice place you can retreat to whenever you'd like. ^w^
> 
> np! That's very considerate of you!
> 
> ...



Banned because yeah, it would be a nice place to relax in 

Banned again for saying bye

Are you going to bed now? ouo


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's okay to neglect us~ We're not something that needs a lot of attention. lmao
> You're free to come and go as you please~
> 
> Oh, wow! I see.
> ...


Banned because mmmhhhmmmm. 
*intense finger pointing 
Banned because it's a-okay. I forgive you ;n; because....what...what is the world...without forgiveness...it's nothing. That's what it is! NOTHING!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because OMG THAT'S HORRIBLE
> 
> *shudders* Your dog is all 'YAY! NATURE!' and you're just like



Banned because yes! That is the perfect depiction of my experience XD


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes! That is the perfect depiction of my experience XD



Banned because I know how you feel! I can't be outdoors for more then a three hours without going 'nooo mosquitos' 'nooo bees! I don't want to get stung D8' 'HOLY **** IT'S A SPIDER' or 'TOO MUCH SUN. IT BURNS'


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I know how you feel! I can't be outdoors for more then a three hours without going 'nooo mosquitos' 'nooo bees! I don't want to get stung D8' 'HOLY **** IT'S A SPIDER' or 'TOO MUCH SUN. IT BURNS'



Banned because XD Exactly! Plus, they found the West Nile Virus not that far from my neighborhood, too, and there are so many, because there's so much standing water around here, because of all the rain >n< 
I get so sunburned so easily, too xD It's horrible.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Exactly! Plus, they found the West Nile Virus not that far from my neighborhood, too, and there are so many, because there's so much standing water around here, because of all the rain >n<
> I get so sunburned so easily, too xD It's horrible.



Banned because that's really scary, but viruses are generally easy to control with modern medicine! Ebola and the swine flu threatened to wreak havoc at some point, but they were stopped in their tracks

And viruses like the bubonic plague end up killing themselves due to evolving too much


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's really scary, but viruses are generally easy to control with modern medicine! Ebola and the swine flu threatened to wreak havoc at some point, but they were stopped in their tracks
> 
> And viruses like the bubonic plague end up killing themselves due to evolving too much



Banned because apparently there is no medical treatment for it, and it isn't near as serious as my grandfather makes it out to be xD He makes it seem like it would be the end of the world if I ever got it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because apparently there is no medical treatment for it, and it isn't near as serious as my grandfather makes it out to be xD He makes it seem like it would be the end of the world if I ever got it.



Banned because really?! D: Are there at least ways to prevent it or lessen its symptoms?

Your grandfather is really sweet for caring that much, and being overprotective. I can see where he's coming from ;u; I'm worried too 

*shakes you back and forth* You stay safe and be healthy!


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yeah, it would be a nice place to relax in
> 
> Banned again for saying bye
> 
> Are you going to bed now? ouo



Banned because yeah, you're free to join any time~ No stress of having to put a lot of effort in. We may look fancy but we're really casual~

Banned because not yet, I just got home. That was me having to leave the place I was at.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mmmhhhmmmm.
> *intense finger pointing
> Banned because it's a-okay. I forgive you ;n; because....what...what is the world...without forgiveness...it's nothing. That's what it is! NOTHING!



Banned because thanks. >w<

Although, prepare your feels for my books!~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because really?! D: Are there at least ways to prevent it or lessen its symptoms?
> 
> Your grandfather is really sweet for caring that much, and being overprotective. I can see where he's coming from ;u; I'm worried too
> 
> *shakes you back and forth* You stay safe and be healthy!



Banned because yeah, really, and 84 people died from it last year. Only 1% of people get seriously ill with it, though. Umm...bug repellent? I don't have any, though. So, useless xD 

Yeah, I know. 
D: No! Don't worry! 

Okay. Okay. I will! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, you're free to join any time~ No stress of having to put a lot of effort in. We may look fancy but we're really casual~
> 
> Banned because not yet, I just got home. That was me having to leave the place I was at.
> 
> ...



Banned for changing the subject. Also banned for abusing my feels! 
xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because yeah, you're free to join any time~ No stress of having to put a lot of effort in. We may look fancy but we're really casual~
> 
> Banned because not yet, I just got home. That was me having to leave the place I was at.



Banned because thank you! I can describe the atmosphere of the forum as a really sophisticated bookstore-- with mario stars falling from the sky

And banned because welcome back ^^


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for changing the subject. Also banned for abusing my feels!
> xD



Banned because it was time. Also banned because this is only the beginning! ^^



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because thank you! I can describe the atmosphere of the forum as a really sophisticated bookstore-- with mario stars falling from the sky
> 
> And banned because welcome back ^^



Banned because np~ Heh, this 'fancy' theme was actually released the other day. I can't remember if it was yesterday or today. :3

Banned because thanks. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it was time. Also banned because this is only the beginning! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because yes it was. It was about *damn* time! Also banned because it's the beginning of the end. ^_^

Also banned because it was Friday night. I remember, because you asked me to look at it.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah, really, and 84 people died from it last year. Only 1% of people get seriously ill with it, though. Umm...bug repellent? I don't have any, though. So, useless xD
> 
> Yeah, I know.
> D: No! Don't worry!
> ...



Banned because that's 84 people too many.. ;; I'm still very worried, but I know you'll be okay

Never leave the house and just stay inside and go online/play games all day. This is a foolproof plan to never get sick! (I'm kidding but I'm also not kidding lol 8u8)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because np~ Heh, this 'fancy' theme was actually released the other day. I can't remember if it was yesterday or today. :3
> 
> Banned because thanks. ^^



Banned because let them know that they did a great job with the theme!  It looks very professional


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yes it was. It was about *damn* time! Also banned because it's the beginning of the end. ^_^
> 
> Also banned because it was Friday night. I remember, because you asked me to look at it.



Banned because agreed. Wait... beginning of the end of what? 

Banned for remembering. I forgot. X'D


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's 84 people too many.. ;; I'm still very worried, but I know you'll be okay
> 
> Never leave the house and just stay inside and go online/play games all day. This is a foolproof plan to never get sick! (I'm kidding but I'm also not kidding lol 8u8)



Banned because Yes, I know...but it's a whole lot less that it has been...i think ^-^ 

XD I have to leave the house. Plus, mosquitoes can get into the house, too xD Along with all of that, I have to mow the yard, within the next few sunny days ^-^ Once, the yard dries out some.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because let them know that they did a great job with the theme!  It looks very professional



Banned because okay! :3
You can also tell 'em in person if you want it to be more personalized. Plus, watch me forget to tell them. >w<


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed. Wait... beginning of the end of what?
> 
> Banned for remembering. I forgot. X'D



Banned because too late, you already agreed! No time for questions! >=D 

Also banned for forgetting! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay! :3
> You can also tell 'em in person if you want it to be more personalized. Plus, watch me forget to tell them. >w<



XD 
Banned because Myst...Myst....just come out and say it. Jeez....with your indirect directness lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because Yes, I know...but it's a whole lot less that it has been...i think ^-^
> 
> XD I have to leave the house. Plus, mosquitoes can get into the house, too xD Along with all of that, I have to mow the yard, within the next few sunny days ^-^ Once, the yard dries out some.



Banned because there's too much danger out there! You can't go!! ;3; 

lol this reminds me of that one Jimmy Neutron episode where Jimmy made a mom robot to replace his mom while she went to the spa

And she said _"You can't go outside. That's where the civil war was held!"_ and completely prevented him from leaving the house xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because okay! :3
> You can also tell 'em in person if you want it to be more personalized. Plus, watch me forget to tell them. >w<



Banned because I am too timid to do thatt

Well to you guys I'm not shy at all but it's different when it comes to people I don't know ;u;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because there's too much danger out there! You can't go!! ;3;
> 
> lol this reminds me of that one Jimmy Neutron episode where Jimmy made a mom robot to replace his mom while she went to the spa
> 
> And she said _"You can't go outside. That's where the civil war was held!"_ and completely prevented him from leaving the house xD



Banned because there's dangers inside the house too, though!  

XD Oh, man, I almost forgot about that episode. Man...I kind of miss Jimmy Neutron...but at the same time, I don't, lol.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> XD
> Banned because Myst...Myst....just come out and say it. Jeez....with your indirect directness lmao



Banned because what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I am too timid to do thatt
> 
> Well to you guys I'm not shy at all but it's different when it comes to people I don't know ;u;



Banned because I'm great at yanking people out of their shells! ^^


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because there's dangers inside the house too, though!
> 
> XD Oh, man, I almost forgot about that episode. Man...I kind of miss Jimmy Neutron...but at the same time, I don't, lol.



Banned because I KNOW. Using forks indoors is super dangerous. You could poke your eye out.. or miss your mouth and stab yourself in the face. We must cover everything in bubble wrap to be truly safe

And yeah, I miss that show too sometimes. Their first episode was about sentient pants and I remember being very very confused when I first saw it XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because what?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because XD You know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I KNOW. Using forks indoors is super dangerous. You could poke your eye out.. or miss your mouth and stab yourself in the face. We must cover everything in bubble wrap to be truly safe
> 
> And yeah, I miss that show too sometimes. Their first episode was about sentient pants and I remember being very very confused when I first saw it XD



Banned because OMG! There needs to be a place, where you go put on bubble wrap armor and go into a bubble wrap room and play tag or something xD This needs to happen!  

xD I don't even remember much from the show. I vaguely remember a few episodes and that horrible looking fairly odd parents crossover episode xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD You know.



Banned because I don't know.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I don't know.



Banned because your subconscious knows.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because your subconscious knows.



Banned because I'm confused.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because OMG! There needs to be a place, where you go put on bubble wrap armor and go into a bubble wrap room and play tag or something xD This needs to happen!
> 
> xD I don't even remember much from the show. I vaguely remember a few episodes and that horrible looking fairly odd parents crossover episode xD



Banned because I NEED THAT BUBBLE WRAP IDEA TO BECOME A THING. Although instead of actually playing games with the bubble wrap I'll just be standing there popping it. I can't resist D:

And banned for reEMINDING ME OF THOSE CROSSOVER EPISODES







LOOK AT WHAT THEY DID TO TIMMY


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm confused.



Banned because you should be >=)


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should be >=)



Banned because I got a fortune cookie yesterday.

"People find it difficult to resist your persuasive manner."


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I NEED THAT BUBBLE WRAP IDEA TO BECOME A THING. Although instead of actually playing games with the bubble wrap I'll just be standing there popping it. I can't resist D:
> 
> And banned for reEMINDING ME OF THOSE CROSSOVER EPISODES
> 
> ...



Banned because I'd be rolling around popping it.  XD  I feel like I would have an uncontrollable urge to bite someone lmao. 

I KNOW! IT'S HORRIBLE! D:


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I NEED THAT BUBBLE WRAP IDEA TO BECOME A THING. Although instead of actually playing games with the bubble wrap I'll just be standing there popping it. I can't resist D:
> 
> And banned for reEMINDING ME OF THOSE CROSSOVER EPISODES
> 
> ...



Banned because do you usually lurk forums before you join them?~ I saw what you said earlier. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I got a fortune cookie yesterday.
> 
> "People find it difficult to resist your persuasive manner."



Banned because I guess they didn't account for me xD 
Nothing gets passed my ole noggin.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I guess they didn't account for me xD
> Nothing gets passed my ole noggin.



Banned because nah, I'll get you~
Just you wait~
I _will_ get you~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

*Banned because I will sum this up, for Myst, since she's trying to persuade you, by using some psychological method of persuasion xD 

Myst really really wants you to join her/her friend's forum, but she will not come out and ask it, straight up. So, she's slowly trying to convince you to join, by continuously bringing it up, until you do so, Ashley. 
The end ^-^*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because nah, I'll get you~
> Just you wait~
> I _will_ get you~



Banned because nah, man. 
I know all of the tricks. You can't get me XD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because I will sum this up, for Myst, since she's trying to persuade you, by using some psychological method of persuasion xD
> 
> Myst really really wants you to join her/her friend's forum, but she will not come out and ask it, straight up. So, she's slowly trying to convince you to join, by continuously bringing it up, until you do so, Ashley.
> The end ^-^*



Banned for making that big and bold.
You're doing the same thing, dear Courtney.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah, man.
> I know all of the tricks. You can't get me XD



Banned because I don't play by any tricks.

I make my own rules~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for making that big and bold.
> You're doing the same thing, dear Courtney.



Banned because I'm not even talking about my forum, at all. I haven't been either xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not even talking about my forum, at all. I haven't been either xD



Banned because you were. Caught you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned for making that big and bold.
> You're doing the same thing, dear Courtney.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Banned because xD Your "rules" fall under a lot of tricks, I've seen. 
I am ungettable, regardless, because I am always fully aware


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because do you usually lurk forums before you join them?~ I saw what you said earlier. :3



Banned because yes, I always lurk before I join! What made me join TBT was that Resetting thread in the New Leaf section

I read that entire thread over the course of several weeks; a little here and there. I was entertained by the pain they inflicted upon themselves by having so many map requirements xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you were. Caught you.



Banned because yeah...like hours ago, and I mentioned it again...once more, when you disregarded it. That's all. I'm not constantly bringing it up xD 
I'm talking about horrible crossover episodes and death by mosquitoes, now...and bubblewrap.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD Your "rules" fall under a lot of tricks, I've seen.
> I am ungettable, regardless, because I am always fully aware



Banned because I'm not even consciously trying so... *shrug*
Well, I'll get you in your sleep then. :3



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes, I always lurk before I join! What made me join TBT was that Resetting thread in the New Leaf section
> 
> I read that entire thread over the course of several weeks; a little here and there. I was entertained by the pain they inflicted upon themselves by having so many map requirements xD



Banned because ooh, interesting~

Heh, that's nice!


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> *Banned because I will sum this up, for Myst, since she's trying to persuade you, by using some psychological method of persuasion xD
> 
> Myst really really wants you to join her/her friend's forum, but she will not come out and ask it, straight up. So, she's slowly trying to convince you to join, by continuously bringing it up, until you do so, Ashley.
> The end ^-^*
> ...



Banned because lmao!!

I do want to join Myst's forum at some point! I'm just dedicated to TBT right now since I only joined in March and didn't spend that much time here yet ouo

And I will be joining yours ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I'm not even consciously trying so... *shrug*
> Well, I'll get you in your sleep then. :3
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because it doesn't matter. I'll know, when you are  
Not even in my sleep xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because lmao!!
> 
> I do want to join Myst's forum at some point! I'm just dedicated to TBT right now since I only joined in March and didn't spend that much time here yet ouo
> 
> And I will be joining yours ^^



Banned because it's not "mine". >.<

Someone else made it and there are other admins in charge too~

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it doesn't matter. I'll know, when you are
> Not even in my sleep xD



Banned for claiming to know everything.
I will get you by damaging your emotions in my stories, like I already am.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's not "mine". >.<
> 
> Someone else made it and there are other admins in charge too~



Banned because I know it's not yours

It's a way to differentiate the forum from Courtney's and TBT, so I just call it yours xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because lmao!!
> 
> I do want to join Myst's forum at some point! I'm just dedicated to TBT right now since I only joined in March and didn't spend that much time here yet ouo
> 
> And I will be joining yours ^^



Banned because nah. I know. I'm not trippin'. 
You already said you'd join. So, that's that xD 
Plus, you got that special someone on here too! xD 
By the way, have you thought any more about telling them? Or are you just flirtin' them up, for now? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because it's not "mine". >.<
> 
> Someone else made it and there are other admins in charge too~
> 
> ...



Banned because I know the tricks/"your rules". I do know those  
You will not! I will desensitize myself. So, all of my responses will be "Cool. yeah. I liked it."


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah...like hours ago, and I mentioned it again...once more, when you disregarded it. That's all. I'm not constantly bringing it up xD
> I'm talking about horrible crossover episodes and death by mosquitoes, now...and bubblewrap.



Banned because my memory is bad~
I sense jealousy. Should I leave?
I see.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I know it's not yours
> 
> It's a way to differentiate the forum from Courtney's and TBT, so I just call it yours xD



Banned because call it "Wishyco"; it's what everyone calls it. :3



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know the tricks/"your rules". I do know those
> You will not! I will desensitize myself. So, all of my responses will be "Cool. yeah. I liked it."



Banned because you don't know. 
Ha, it's too late for that. Way too late. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because my memory is bad~
> I sense jealousy. Should I leave?
> I see.



Banned because I'm not jealous in the least bit xD 
I was just bringing to light what you were trying to hint at, instead. That's all lmao.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm not jealous in the least bit xD
> I was just bringing to light what you were trying to hint at, instead. That's all lmao.



Banned because _mmhm_... suure.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah. I know. I'm not trippin'.
> You already said you'd join. So, that's that xD
> Plus, you got that special someone on here too! xD
> By the way, have you thought any more about telling them? Or are you just flirtin' them up, for now? xD



Banned because OMG that boy is driving me crazy in the good way

I really, really, really like him! I like him so much that I get so excited when he's on and I want to say hi right away. And I'm pretty much flirting with him 24/7 without even realizing it

And he photoshopped me with Sonic proposing to me!!












HE IS SO SWEET AND AMAZING. And.. I act all excited and happy around him, using exclamation points and emoticons left and right.. but there he is so chill all the time. ;u; He either has no idea or totally knows and doesn't like me back OTL


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because _mmhm_... suure.



Banned because XD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD



Banned because this.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because OMG that boy is driving me crazy in the good way
> 
> I really, really, really like him! I like him so much that I get so excited when he's on and I want to say hi right away. And I'm pretty much flirting with him 24/7 without even realizing it
> 
> ...



Banned because you know, if he ever looked in the ban thread, he'd know it was him. So...xD 
Wooowww. You're really into him xD I can tell. That's so adorable. Your little love tangent made me smile. You also act excited and happy just talking about him xD  Also, that's adorable that he did that ^^ 
Hopefully, he likes you back! I, honestly, don't see why he wouldn't. You're great! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because this.



Banned because yeah. I've seen that lmao. It never gets old, though! xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you know, if he ever looked in the ban thread, he'd know it was him. So...xD
> Wooowww. You're really into him xD I can tell. That's so adorable. Your little love tangent made me smile. You also act excited and happy just talking about him xD  Also, that's adorable that he did that ^^
> Hopefully, he likes you back! I, honestly, don't see why he wouldn't. You're great!



Banned because I know he's not here because he always goes to bed at around 1 pm

So for now I think I'm safe to talk about him ;u;

I feel like an idiot. HELP I DO NOT WANT TO FEEL THE FEELS ANYMORE


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I've seen that lmao. It never gets old, though! xD



Banned because agreed. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I know he's not here because he always goes to bed at around 1 pm
> 
> So for now I think I'm safe to talk about him ;u;
> 
> I feel like an idiot. HELP I DO NOT WANT TO FEEL THE FEELS ANYMORE



Banned because I can help you by breaking your feels. Want me to? :3


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Banned again because ;u; Thanks for reassuring me, but I'm pretty sure he doesn't like me back.. ;3; I'll just go in the corner and eat some ice cream. Eat the pain away lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because agreed. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



No ;; Thanks for the offer though ^^ lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned again because ;u; Thanks for reassuring me, but I'm pretty sure he doesn't like me back.. ;3; I'll just go in the corner and eat some ice cream. Eat the pain away lmao



Banned because now, why would you go and say a silly thing like that!? 
You don't _know_ whether he likes you or not. You can't just assume these things.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> No ;; Thanks for the offer though ^^ lol



Banned because np. lmk anytime you want recommendations to things that'll make you cry!~ (animes, movies, books, etc)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because agreed. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for agreeing. Also banned for trying to temp Ashley to read your story. So, she can get her heart broken! D: ;n; you monster! xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because now, why would you go and say a silly thing like that!?
> You don't _know_ whether he likes you or not. You can't just assume these things.



Banned because my confidence usually isn't that great when it comes to this. >< I'm barely confident enough to post my drawings publically and that's the only thing I'm kinda sorta good at ;; If I go in with low expectations I can't be disappointed, right? OTL


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Banned because oh, man speaking of things that will make a person cry. 


Spoiler: this ****ing **** right here! Made me ball my eyes out.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because np. lmk anytime you want recommendations to things that'll make you cry!~ (animes, movies, books, etc)



Banned because I do not understand the logic behind using sad things to me less sad xD ;u;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because my confidence usually isn't that great when it comes to this. >< I'm barely confident enough to post my drawings publically and that's the only thing I'm kinda sorta good at ;; If I go in with low expectations I can't be disappointed, right? OTL



Banned because low expectations or not, you'll still be disappointed. That's life. It's full of disappointments. 
You. Are. Great. You're a great person with a great personality. There's no reason that he shouldn't like you, but if he only likes you as a friend, at least you've got a great friend!  Either way you win. Just...maybe not in the way that would like, but you still win.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for agreeing. Also banned for trying to temp Ashley to read your story. So, she can get her heart broken! D: ;n; you monster! xD



Banned because I was going to suggest an anime, silly~
I know a lot of sad animes too.

Wait, my story broke your heart? Aww~ That's nothing compared to what I have planned for later. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I do not understand the logic behind using sad things to me less sad xD ;u;



Banned because you get super sad to numb yourself to the normal sad. :3


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because low expectations or not, you'll still be disappointed. That's life. It's full of disappointments.
> You. Are. Great. You're a great person with a great personality. There's no reason that he shouldn't like you, but if he only likes you as a friend, at least you've got a great friend!  Either way you win. Just...maybe not in the way that would like, but you still win.



Banned for being so nice and giving great advice <3 Thank you so much! I really do hope things work out. Even if he rejects me, I'll take comfort in the fact that I told him ^^ And with any luck, it won't make things awkward between us. I'll try and tell him a month from now.. maybe.. *hides* 

You're so awesome. Again I am overwhelmed by the amount of awesome x3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I was going to suggest an anime, silly~
> I know a lot of sad animes too.
> 
> Wait, my story broke your heart? Aww~ That's nothing compared to what I have planned for later. ^^
> ...



Banned because oh, speaking of which, were you ever able to check out Kotoura-San? ^^
what? pfft, no...didn't break my heart. My heart is still intact. psht.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because oh, speaking of which, were you ever able to check out Kotoura-San? ^^
> what? pfft, no...didn't break my heart. My heart is still intact. psht.



Banned because I forgot. Was I supposed to?
Good. We need it intact because that was nothing compared to what I have coming soon!


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because you get super sad to numb yourself to the normal sad. :3



Banned because oh dbgsdg omg I'm not sure if that's a good idea for me

Usually I just watch really funny/stupid videos on youtube 8u8


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for being so nice and giving great advice <3 Thank you so much! I really do hope things work out. Even if he rejects me, I'll take comfort in the fact that I told him ^^ And with any luck, it won't make things awkward between us. I'll try and tell him a month from now.. maybe.. *hides*
> 
> You're so awesome. Again I am overwhelmed by the amount of awesome x3



Banned because I am reassured that you and 2k can keep this going without me.
*already feels like a third wheel* lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because oh dbgsdg omg I'm not sure if that's a good idea for me
> 
> Usually I just watch really funny/stupid videos on youtube 8u8



Banned because it might help!~

Oh, I see. .w.


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I am reassured that you and 2k can keep this going without me.
> *already feels like a third wheel* lmao



Banned because D: You're not a third wheel! 

And we probably could, but it's much easier to keep active with 3 users chatting. And it's more fun too c:


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because D: You're not a third wheel!
> 
> And we probably could, but it's much easier to keep active with 3 users chatting. And it's more fun too c:



Banned because I feel like one~ Then again, I feel left-out anywhere. lmao

Maybe... but you guys seem to be able to handle it easily~


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for being so nice and giving great advice <3 Thank you so much! I really do hope things work out. Even if he rejects me, I'll take comfort in the fact that I told him ^^ And with any luck, it won't make things awkward between us. I'll try and tell him a month from now.. maybe.. *hides*
> 
> You're so awesome. Again I am overwhelmed by the amount of awesome x3



Banned because eh. I try ^^ Thank you for thinking I give great advice. They'll work out, in the end  Everything always does. Mhm! Because if you never tell him, you will always wonder what would have happened if you did tell him. 
There was this one guy in school, I had the hugest crush on, forever xD One day years later he "asked me out", and I said yes of course, but it just didn't work out...like after a day xD It was over, but it didn't even affect our friendship, at all ^^ Akwardness was nonexistent.  

Also banned because I'm not that awesome. Calm down xD


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel like one~ Then again, I feel left-out anywhere. lmao
> 
> Maybe... but you guys seem to be able to handle it easily~



Banned because noo you aren't! I'm glad you let us know though. >< I'm sorry you feel that way; I was just telling Courtney about things and had more to say to her at the moment

You are part of the group, definitely. Without you, there wouldn't even be a group OuO


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I forgot. Was I supposed to?
> Good. We need it intact because that was nothing compared to what I have coming soon!



Banned because well, I mentioned it once before. 
I won't let you break my heart. One person breaking my heart was enough to last a lifetime. xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because noo you aren't! I'm glad you let us know though. >< I'm sorry you feel that way; I was just telling Courtney about things and had more to say to her at the moment
> 
> You are part of the group, definitely. Without you, there wouldn't even be a group OuO



Banned because eh, it's alright... I'm kind of tempted to just leave before my RP is up... Pretty sure Lolipup hates me now. </3 It's okay! I don't have a lot to say, usually. .-.

I'm not though. I'm an individual. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Banned because we are a ****ing trio! Okay! We stick together! 
And include others when they come along like Marshy or Susan xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because well, I mentioned it once before.
> I won't let you break my heart. One person breaking my heart was enough to last a lifetime. xD



Banned because I forgot...
Well, I'll give a try though.

Remember. Margaret is engaged to Matthew. *grins* Prepare for the feels!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because we are a ****ing trio! Okay! We stick together!
> And include others when they come along like Marshy or Susan xD



Banned because you two have a nice friendship and it reminds me of Emery and Faith. X'D


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because eh. I try ^^ Thank you for thinking I give great advice. They'll work out, in the end  Everything always does. Mhm! Because if you never tell him, you will always wonder what would have happened if you did tell him.
> There was this one guy in school, I had the hugest crush on, forever xD One day years later he "asked me out", and I said yes of course, but it just didn't work out...like after a day xD It was over, but it didn't even affect our friendship, at all ^^ Akwardness was nonexistent.
> 
> Also banned because I'm not that awesome. Calm down xD



Banned because that's probably a record for the shortest romantic relationship ever. I'm glad you guys were still friends afterwards, though! That kind of relationship is so carefree and casual that I am jelly. And I'm sure someone will come along that gives you those butterflies again

Banned because yes, you are awesome! And banned three times for telling me to calm down when I can never be calmed >u>


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I forgot...
> Well, I'll give a try though.
> 
> Remember. Margaret is engaged to Matthew. *grins* Prepare for the feels!
> ...



Banned because mkay ^^ 

I will remember. I will protect my feels! I will not have another girl break my ****ing heart again xD 
I WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS! I WILL NOT SIT FOR THIS!! I WILL NOT LAY DOWN FOR THIS!! I WILL RISE ABOVE THIS! 

Also banned because which one of us dies? ;n;


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because eh, it's alright... I'm kind of tempted to just leave before my RP is up... Pretty sure Lolipup hates me now. </3 It's okay! I don't have a lot to say, usually. .-.
> 
> I'm not though. I'm an individual. :3



Banned because if you want to leave, you should leave honestly. Do not prolongue your suffering by being here if it really makes you miserable ;;

And banned because are you implying that Courtney and I aren't individuals because we're in a group? lol


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mkay ^^
> 
> I will remember. I will protect my feels! I will not have another girl break my ****ing heart again xD
> I WILL NOT STAND FOR THIS! I WILL NOT SIT FOR THIS!! I WILL NOT LAY DOWN FOR THIS!! I WILL RISE ABOVE THIS!
> ...



Banned because heh.

*giggles*

Banned because hm... probably you since you're better with advice, it seems~

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because if you want to leave, you should leave honestly. Do not prolongue your suffering by being here if it really makes you miserable ;;
> 
> And banned because are you implying that Courtney and I aren't individuals because we're in a group? lol



Banned because I feel like I promised to stay until it finished though... wait, what suffering? 

Banned because not really. I'm implying how stubborn I am to refuse to be part of a group. lmao


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's probably a record for the shortest romantic relationship ever. I'm glad you guys were still friends afterwards, though! That kind of relationship is so carefree and casual that I am jelly. And I'm sure someone will come along that gives you those butterflies again
> 
> Banned because yes, you are awesome! And banned three times for telling me to calm down when I can never be calmed >u>



Banned because yeah XD I wasn't even mad either. It was more awkward being in a relationship with him, than it was being friends xD He was like, "I wanna break up." I was like, "Oh. Okie ^^" xD My friends were really pissed off at him, though, because of how big of a crush I had had on him, and for how long xD They needed to chill. And I doubt it XD But okay. 

Banned because no...shhh...shhhh....calm down. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because heh.
> 
> *giggles*
> 
> ...



Banned for trying to kill me off. I see how it is! T^T


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I feel like I promised to stay until it finished though... wait, what suffering?
> 
> Banned because not really. I'm implying how stubborn I am to refuse to be part of a group. lmao



Banned because you talked about how unhappy you were in the forums, so I thought it'd be better if you just left immediately instead of.. well.. prolonging the unhappiness. I mean if you enjoyed being here, you wouldn't be so adamant on leaving

Banned because lol I know xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for trying to kill me off. I see how it is! T^T



Banned because don't worry; everyone will suffer in that book! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you talked about how unhappy you were in the forums, so I thought it'd be better if you just left immediately instead of.. well.. prolonging the unhappiness. I mean if you enjoyed being here, you wouldn't be so adamant on leaving
> 
> Banned because lol I know xD



Banned because I have no idea. .-.

Banned because I guess so~


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah XD I wasn't even mad either. It was more awkward being in a relationship with him, than it was being friends xD He was like, "I wanna break up." I was like, "Oh. Okie ^^" xD My friends were really pissed off at him, though, because of how big of a crush I had had on him, and for how long xD They needed to chill. And I doubt it XD But okay.
> 
> Banned because no...shhh...shhhh....calm down XD



Banned because you are even more awesome than I thought. I'd be so devastated if I was in your position. You handled it so well _and_ you got to remain friends with him. That's just really great

Oh and I need some art feedback. You looked at my art blog (Thanks again 8u8) and I wanted to know the brutal honest truth. I've been in an artblock rut for weeks and I feel like I have no talent. Lay it on me please OTL I feel like I can't draw anything right


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because don't worry; everyone will suffer in that book!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned for torturing innocent characters D:


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for torturing innocent characters D:



Banned for growing attached to said innocent characters~
Don't worry. I get attached too and I can't help it either.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you are even more awesome than I thought. I'd be so devastated if I was in your position. You handled it so well _and_ you got to remain friends with him. That's just really great
> 
> Oh and I need some art feedback. You looked at my art blog (Thanks again 8u8) and I wanted to know the brutal honest truth. I've been in an artblock rut for weeks and I feel like I have no talent. Lay it on me please OTL I feel like I can't draw anything right


Banned because omg no I'm not. Stahp. 

Alright. I'm on my iPod now. So gimme a few moments though I'm not really good at critiquing Art because it all looks so great to me xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned for growing attached to said innocent characters~
> Don't worry. I get attached too and I can't help it either.



Banned for being eeeevvviiiilllll! *hissssd*
XD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for being eeeevvviiiilllll! *hissssd*
> XD



Banned because thanks. ♥


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE CHEESE


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because omg no I'm not. Stahp.
> 
> Alright. I'm on my iPod now. So gimme a few moments though I'm not really good at critiquing Art because it all looks so great to me xD



Banned because yes, you are!

And banned because it's okay! If it's too much trouble you don't have to. ;u; I'm just having a moment of sadness about artblock

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> BANNED BECAUSE CHEESE



Banned for being so aggressively loud about cheese 

XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because thanks. ♥



Banned because of course, dear...I need a monocle... 
XD


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

banned because chevre cheese


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you talked about how unhappy you were in the forums, so I thought it'd be better if you just left immediately instead of.. well.. prolonging the unhappiness. I mean if you enjoyed being here, you wouldn't be so adamant on leaving
> 
> Banned because lol I know xD



Banned because I just looked up "adamant" and I enjoy taking away things I like. It'll teach me better control~ Plus... uh... lost my train of thought. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because of course, dear...I need a monocle...
> XD



Banned because you're welcome~ why a monocle?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yes, you are!
> 
> And banned because it's okay! If it's too much trouble you don't have to. ;u; I'm just having a moment of sadness about artblock
> 
> ...



Banned because shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....no. 

I mean....I think your art is great. So isk what to tell you xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't know why I'm awake still. .-.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I just looked up "adamant" and I enjoy taking away things I like. It'll teach me better control~ Plus... uh... lost my train of thought. lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Banned because wait....why am I welcome!! XD 
Also why not a monocle?


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because wait....why am I welcome!! XD
> Also why not a monocle?



Banned because I said so.
I don't know. It's random.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

banned because danbo cheese


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because I just looked up "adamant" and I enjoy taking away things I like. It'll teach me better control~ Plus... uh... lost my train of thought. lmao



Banned because the only reason why I knew the existence of 'adamant' is because it's a pokemon nature (raises attack, lowers special attack) and I had no idea what it meant

Taking good things away from yourself is not going to help in the long run. Just do what makes you happy and enjoy life


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 31, 2015)

Banning everyone because I need sleep XD I must depart from you all. Goodnight, sweet dreams, and I bid thee all adieu.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because the only reason why I knew the existence of 'adamant' is because a pokemon nature (raises attack, lowers special attack) and I had no idea what it meant
> 
> Why taking good things away from yourself is not going to help in the long run. Just do what makes you happy and enjoy life



Banned because ohh, well, you used it correctly. 

*shrug* I don't understand my mind; I just let it do what it wants. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banning everyone because I need sleep XD I must depart from you all. Goodnight, sweet dreams, and I bid thee all adieu.



Banned for sleeping at 4am. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....no.
> 
> I mean....I think your art is great. So isk what to tell you xD



... Aw, thank you. *hugs* You're really sweet (and much too nice) ;u;

AND NO YOU SHUSH 

Accept your awesome!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banning everyone because I need sleep XD I must depart from you all. Goodnight, sweet dreams, and I bid thee all adieu.



Banned because goodnight, Courtney! Sleep well! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Banned because ohh, well, you used it correctly.
> 
> *shrug* I don't understand my mind; I just let it do what it wants. lmao



Banned because yep! It's a really cool word that I put into my normal vocabulary now. I had an adamant dragonite

Oh, alright.. I just hope you don't take away too much, that's all ^^


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yep! It's a really cool word that I put into my normal vocabulary now. I had an adamant dragonite
> 
> Oh, alright.. I just hope you don't take away too much, that's all ^^



Banned because oh, cool!~

I also have weird moods and a bad memory so... half the things I say end up getting canceled, later on. lmao


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Banned because I just realized that there is light outside my window and the sun is coming up

And I haven't gone to sleep yet D:

Have a goodnight, Myst! I'll talk to you later ^^


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I just realized that there is light outside my window and the sun is coming up
> 
> And I haven't gone to sleep yet D:
> 
> Have a goodnight, Myst! I'll talk to you later ^^



Banned because it's 5am for you.

Night!


----------



## Dae Min (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because it's 5am for you.
> 
> Night!



Banned because yep! 

Sleep well


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yep!
> 
> Sleep well



Banned because it is 2:19am for me~


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

Banned because time zones xD


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> Banned because time zones xD



Banned because it's 7:06pm right now. lol


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

Banned because it was 10:06pm here haha


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> Banned because it was 10:06pm here haha



Banned because just now? 3 hour difference?


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because just now? 3 hour difference?



Yup yup! 3 hours it is!
Banned because 3 hours difference then.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> Yup yup! 3 hours it is!
> Banned because 3 hours difference then.



Banned because oh, cool.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself because I need to finish my latest chapter. >.<


----------



## id6016 (Jun 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> Banned because oh, cool.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banning myself because I need to finish my latest chapter. >.<


banned because your picture says goodbye.


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

*Youre banned because your relaxing in your signature and avatar! You need to work! :]*


----------



## Eievui (Jun 2, 2015)

^
Banned for being Alex (I love that name too much)


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

Darke said:


> ^
> Banned for being Alex (I love that name too much)



Ty


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning; you should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 2, 2015)

Banned for banning them for not banning _and_ telling them to be ashamed 8U

- - - Post Merge - - -

And banned because I made an account on your forum! Yay!!


----------



## spunkystella (Jun 2, 2015)

Banned because... uh... IDK someone give a reason to ban me. Maybe, your avatar looks evil? IDK. yeah, avatar looks evil

EVIL


----------



## Myst (Jun 2, 2015)

Banned because _goodbye, banning thread..._


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2015)

Banned for saying goodbye.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 2, 2015)

Kicki_ACNL said:


> Banned because... uh... IDK someone give a reason to ban me. Maybe, your avatar looks evil? IDK. yeah, avatar looks evil
> 
> EVIL



Banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for banning them for not banning _and_ telling them to be ashamed 8U
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And banned because I made an account on your forum! Yay!!



Banned for banning me for banning the non-banner for not banning! Oh, the shame!!! D: 

Also banned because yeah, I saw that!   YAY! THank you!


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

Banned because I haven't talked to you in like 3 days omg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I haven't talked to you in like 3 days omg



Banned because you should be ashamed of yourself for going so long without talking to me!


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you should be ashamed of yourself for going so long without talking to me!



Banned because I'M SORRY FLUFFERNUGGET


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because I'M SORRY FLUFFERNUGGET



Banned because IT'S OKAY! I FORGIVE YOU FLUFFERNUGGER!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for banning me for banning the non-banner for not banning! Oh, the shame!!! D:
> 
> Also banned because yeah, I saw that!   YAY! THank you!



Banned for saying the word fluffernugger, which doesn't exist 

And banned because no problem! I'm really happy to be there

Even though the evil clown lives on


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for saying the word fluffernugger, which doesn't exist
> 
> And banned because no problem! I'm really happy to be there
> 
> Even though the evil clown lives on



Banned because it's a real word. The world just doesn't want you to know about it. 
Also banned because yay! :"D 

thanks for reminding me. I meant to change it xD


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's a real word. The world just doesn't want you to know about it.
> Also banned because yay! :"D
> 
> thanks for reminding me. I meant to change it xD



Banned because what is the definition of fluffernugger? 8U

lmao hooray! *celebrates over the departure of creepy rocking gif clown*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because what is the definition of fluffernugger? 8U
> 
> lmao hooray! *celebrates over the departure of creepy rocking gif clown*



Banned because 

"*Fluffernugger*

Definition: FrozenDrinks." 

XD


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because
> 
> "*Fluffernugger*
> 
> ...



Ohh

That is a very fitting name

ANd banned because we are chatting in two different forums at the same time


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Ohh
> 
> That is a very fitting name
> 
> ANd banned because we are chatting in two different forums at the same time



Banned because XD Yeah. I am managing three different conversations on three different forums XD 
I'm talking to Myst on her forum. I just joined today.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Yeah. I am managing three different conversations on three different forums XD
> I'm talking to Myst on her forum. I just joined today.



Banned because cool! Tell her I said hi ^^

If you want, we can continue our conversation on TBT so you don't have to juggle 3 websites ouo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because cool! Tell her I said hi ^^
> 
> If you want, we can continue our conversation on TBT so you don't have to juggle 3 websites ouo



Banned because mkay. I did, even though, our conversation had died xD 

I'm fine ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because mkay. I did, even though, our conversation had died xD
> 
> I'm fine ^-^



Banned because aww, well I hope you have revived it then!

Alright, as long as it's okay with you  Being on your forum is fun; It's such a different atmosphere while also being familiar enough to dive right in. Will you be keeping it as a winter theme all year?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because aww, well I hope you have revived it then!
> 
> Alright, as long as it's okay with you  Being on your forum is fun; It's such a different atmosphere while also being familiar enough to dive right in. Will you be keeping it as a winter theme all year?



Banned because she said "Hello ^w^" 

It is!  I like both. It is...I really like the theme. You can choose other themes on there, by going to "settings" tab, when you edit your profile. I got some from the theme library of themes ^-^ Except for Beach Paradise. That's one that I'm working on. Hmm, nah...I don't know xD As I said, I'm working on the beach one. Hopefully done soon for summer ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because she said "Hello ^w^"
> 
> It is!  I like both. It is...I really like the theme. You can choose other themes on there, by going to "settings" tab, when you edit your profile. I got some from the theme library of themes ^-^ Except for Beach Paradise. That's one that I'm working on. Hmm, nah...I don't know xD As I said, I'm working on the beach one. Hopefully done soon for summer ^-^



Banned because yay! 

Cool! That's awesome; I'll check them out right now >u< Maybe you could add a horror/halloween theme too!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay!
> 
> Cool! That's awesome; I'll check them out right now >u< Maybe you could add a horror/halloween theme too!



Banned because, yeah, I was thinking about that as well. I joined this other forum that's all about horror movies and stuff, and they inspired me to maybe make a halloween theme...Oooo! I've already got an idea xD Thanks! ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because, yeah, I was thinking about that as well. I joined this other forum that's all about horror movies and stuff, and they inspired me to maybe make a halloween theme...Oooo! I've already got an idea xD Thanks! ^^



Banned because no problem!

I sifted through all the themes and omg

The apocalypse, Gunes Holz, and the Facebook theme are mindblowingly awesome. But I'm still keeping the Winter Wonderland because it's so comforting and easy on the eyes >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because no problem!
> 
> I sifted through all the themes and omg
> 
> The apocalypse, Gunes Holz, and the Facebook theme are mindblowingly awesome. But I'm still keeping the Winter Wonderland because it's so comforting and easy on the eyes >u<



Banned because yeah. I really like the apocalypse theme. Oh! I hadn't even checked out the facebook theme, yet. I completely forgot. Aww, thanks!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah. I really like the apocalypse theme. Oh! I hadn't even checked out the facebook theme, yet. I completely forgot. Aww, thanks!



Banned because you're welcome!

And that facebook theme is hyper realistic to actual facebook

It's great!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're welcome!
> 
> And that facebook theme is hyper realistic to actual facebook
> 
> It's great!



Banned because thanks for reminding me again! XD I already forgot about it.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because thanks for reminding me again! XD I already forgot about it.



Banned for forgetting about it already 

lmao are you going to change your TBT sig gif to match your forum's?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for forgetting about it already
> 
> lmao are you going to change your TBT sig gif to match your forum's?



Banned because I know. I'm horrible. 

Eh, probably not. I'm not planning on using TBT much, anymore.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I know. I'm horrible.
> 
> Eh, probably not. I'm not planning on using TBT much, anymore.



Banned because... Really? ;^;

But this thread is going to die without you here. And it would be a decent place to promote your forum


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because... Really? ;^;
> 
> But this thread is going to die without you here. And it would be a decent place to promote your forum



Banned because meh. It's not going to die. Impossible. This thread survived for 10 years, already. It can survive longer! xD 

I don't really like promoting my forum...I invited FrozenDrinks. That's about the only person I wanna invite. I'll probably still come on here, but I won't be as active.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because meh. It's not going to die. Impossible. This thread survived for 10 years, already. It can survive longer! xD
> 
> I don't really like promoting my forum...I invited FrozenDrinks. That's about the only person I wanna invite. I'll probably still come on here, but I won't be as active.



Banned because has TBT really been around for 10 years? If so, that's amazing  I'll miss our banning shenanigans

Aw.. I guess your forum will be a great place to hang out with friends then. It's like a super secret party where VIPs are the only people invited!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because has TBT really been around for 10 years? If so, that's amazing  I'll miss our banning shenanigans
> 
> Aw.. I guess your forum will be a great place to hang out with friends then. It's like a super secret party where VIPs are the only people invited!



Banned because yupyup!  This is the oldest active thread that I've seen. I do have a banning thread on my forum, too xD 

Yeah!  exactly. Though, I guess, if I leave, I'll never meet cool people to invite. You can invite people, *if you want*, too ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yupyup!  This is the oldest active thread that I've seen. I do have a banning thread on my forum, too xD
> 
> Yeah!  exactly. Though, I guess, if I leave, I'll never meet cool people to invite. You can invite people, *if you want*, too ^^



Banned because TBT is incredible. It's the best AC forum too!

YAY, I must find this thread and continue banning shenanigans over there >u>

Yes, very true. Quitting TBT altogether is the same as closing the door on potential friends before you even got a chance to meet them. I hope you'll find time to be on both forums, even if you do spend a lot less here c:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 3, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because TBT is incredible. It's the best AC forum too!
> 
> YAY, I must find this thread and continue banning shenanigans over there >u>
> 
> Yes, very true. Quitting TBT altogether is the same as closing the door on potential friends before you even got a chance to meet them. I hope you'll find time to be on both forums, even if you do spend a lot less here c:



Banned because eh. I don't enjoy it much anymore, but I've been here for almost a year, too xD 

XD It's in the Play Mania board. 

Yeah...I'll think about it. I'm just so bored of it, now. So, like i said, I'll think about it ^^


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh and I do have someone in mind that I want to invite (the guy I really like) but he really enjoys tbt as his main forum

I'll wait a bit before I ask him!

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because eh. I don't enjoy it much anymore, but I've been here for almost a year, too xD
> 
> XD It's in the Play Mania board.
> 
> Yeah...I'll think about it. I'm just so bored of it, now. So, like i said, I'll think about it ^^



Banned because your words, they sadden me

I do admit that the novelty of tbt is wearing out a little.. I'll miss being able to talk to you from here. Myst left and now you're going too.. *flops* 

It's great that we have your other forum to keep in touch, though. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Oh and I do have someone in mind that I want to invite (the guy I really like) but he really enjoys tbt as his main forum
> 
> I'll wait a bit before I ask him!
> 
> ...



Banned because that's fine ^^ No pressure, of course. 

Also banned because I didn't say I was going to go 100%, yet. So, calm down xD  

But yes. I will always be on my forum. I have no need to leave xD


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's fine ^^ No pressure, of course.
> 
> Also banned because I didn't say I was going to go 100%, yet. So, calm down xD
> 
> But yes. I will always be on my forum. I have no need to leave xD



Banned for telling me to calm down when I clearly cannot be calmed 

I'm glad you're sticking around ^u^


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

banned for having an art blog


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because of Godzilla.


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because of gross tissue skin thing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because you looked at it.


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because OH SO EVERYTHING IS MY FAULT HUH? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

banned because everything is indeed your fault


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because agreed! >


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because I agree too xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned for agreeing to agree.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned for agreeing to agree about agreeing


----------



## Cyrene (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned.








Edit: Ninja'd 

Banned for being too quick for me.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned for using a Spiderman meme


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned for enslaving Filipino children and using them as soldiers to start an insurrection.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

banned bc irrelevant post


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because broken file.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

banned bc professional lurker


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 4, 2015)

Banned because godzilla is busy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

banned because godzilla isnt real


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned bc what you said is FALSE


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for saying true information is false! D:<


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned for crushing the dreams of a 9 year old kid....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for not being the 9 year old kid that I crushed the dreams of.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for not believing in godzilla 8U


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned for starting the godzilla topic


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because you actually did.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned bc i didnt


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because this was part of godzilla's plan all along


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned bc maybe you're right........


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because godzilla is probably lurking the thread on his giant godzilla sized laptop

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because probably taking a giant godzilla sized dump.



Banned because I just pictured that in my head 

How wonderful xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because probably taking a giant godzilla sized dump.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned bc gross


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for fixing the glitched banning thread! I hope ouo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep, it's fixed!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned for fixing the glitch


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because you were the one who started the Godzilla topic and fixed the glitch.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned for spreading false information!!!!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because godzilla approves of this thread


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned bc you really do love godzilla


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because who doesn't?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned bc i agree


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for having a broken sig.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned for having no sig


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for having a sig


----------



## tokkio (Jun 5, 2015)

banned for using red text in sig


----------



## xara (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for not using red text


----------



## Twifairy (Jun 5, 2015)

^Banned for that sig image


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 5, 2015)

Also banned for having a broken sig (for real this time)


----------



## nami26 (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't like how pokedude729 has a pear and a mailbox below his avatar picture. this REALLY offends me in ways you don't even know. and also, I despise how they have only 1,784 posts when I like the number 1,785 much much better. 
JK


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for not even banning anyone.


----------



## tumut (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm in your sig.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because yes you are. Or are you trolling?


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because we're all in her sig


----------



## tumut (Jun 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Banned because yes you are. Or are you trolling?



Banned because I think u misread that


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because you're lying.



Spoiler



You're not actually lying.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because you're rude when you're in a bad mood.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because "Blanca".


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because your forum is under maintenance


----------



## MagKV (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned because you're going too fast and I can't catch up


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for going too slow xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2015)

Banned for having 7's in your Friend Code


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned because I. am. finally. DONE!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I. am. finally. DONE!



Banned because yay! What are you done with?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because yay! What are you done with?



Banned because you'll see ^-^


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you'll see ^-^



Banned because is it related to your forum? ouo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because is it related to your forum? ouo



Banned because YUS! OuO


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because YUS! OuO



Banned because that's great!

I checked your forum an hour ago and it was under maintenance. I'm glad it's back up


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that's great!
> 
> I checked your forum an hour ago and it was under maintenance. I'm glad it's back up



Banned because yupyup!  I'm so relieved. It takes so much time to find decent pictures to use and everything. I took it down for maintenance, because one of the plug-ins I was using would ruing the "surprise" and the winter theme. I had no other choice D: I'M SO SORRY! T^T xD


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh and I have a question about TBT

If I delete a visitor message from my profile.. will it say 'message deleted' in its place, or will the messages disappear altogether?

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yupyup!  I'm so relieved. It takes so much time to find decent pictures to use and everything. I took it down for maintenance, because one of the plug-ins I was using would ruing the "surprise" and the winter theme. I had no other choice D: I'M SO SORRY! T^T xD



Aw, it's okay!

I really enjoy talking to you there! And it's such a relaxing and fun environment to chat without tons of people reading your every post

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for not banning


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Oh and I have a question about TBT
> 
> If I delete a visitor message from my profile.. will it say 'message deleted' in its place, or will the messages disappear altogether?



Banned because I believe that it will leave "message deleted" in its place. I tried to delete one of mine (because I accidentally posted my response on my profile), and that's what it did, which is such a nuisance.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I believe that it will leave "message deleted" in its place. I tried to delete one of mine (because I accidentally posted my response on my profile), and that's what it did, which is such a nuisance.



Banned because nyuuu that sucks

omg it's nice to know that I'm not the only one who sends replies to my own profile instead of the conversation xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because nyuuu that sucks
> 
> omg it's nice to know that I'm not the only one who sends replies to my own profile instead of the conversation xD



Banned because yeah, I know!  It's horrible. I don't see the point in that. 

XD You are not alone!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because yeah, I know!  It's horrible. I don't see the point in that.
> 
> XD You are not alone!



Banned because you're right! There's no point deleting messages if it says that. It's just going to look really suspicious >> lmao

And yay! Sometimes I sit there for like half an hour wondering why they didn't reply.. but then I look at my profile and just OTL


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're right! There's no point deleting messages if it says that. It's just going to look really suspicious >> lmao
> 
> And yay! Sometimes I sit there for like half an hour wondering why they didn't reply.. but then I look at my profile and just OTL



Banned because exactly! Then everyone on the entire forum is going to be like..."why did she delete that?" "What was there?" "Was it noodz?" "I bet it was noodz." XD 

XD I've done that a couple of times xD It's hilarious, but it just makes me wanna slap my forehead, lol. 
by the way, how's that "someone" coming around? OuO


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because exactly! Then everyone on the entire forum is going to be like..."why did she delete that?" "What was there?" "Was it noodz?" "I bet it was noodz." XD
> 
> XD I've done that a couple of times xD It's hilarious, but it just makes me wanna slap my forehead, lol.
> by the way, how's that "someone" coming around? OuO



Banned because YOU JUST GAVE ME THE BEST IDEA

I could delete the messages, and for the reason why I'll put 'because of n00dz'. It is a master plan. All suspicion will be destroyed in this simple but informative statement 

Yeah, same! I do it all the time on mobile and it drives me crazyyy

Oh and that special someone is still wonderful and pulling at my heart strings ;A; I actually wanted to tell him today, but I chickened out


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because YOU JUST GAVE ME THE BEST IDEA
> 
> I could delete the messages, and for the reason why I'll put 'because of n00dz'. It is a master plan. All suspicion will be destroyed in this simple for informative statement
> 
> ...



Banned because XD omg, I can't wait to see that! lmao. Wow. That's probably the best idea, ever xD 


Oh man...mobile is horrible xD I hate it.

Aww. You'll get there ^-^ As long as they make you happy, that's what matters, right now...and if they don't, I will kill them!!! D:< BECAUSE YOU DESERVE TO BE HAPPY!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD omg, I can't wait to see that! lmao. Wow. That's probably the best idea, ever xD
> 
> 
> Oh man...mobile is horrible xD I hate it.
> ...



Banned because I will do it next time I need something removed immediately. The n00dz are more than enough to save me

omg you are so nice ;u; Thank you!! It's thanks to you that I am trying to work up courage to tell him, instead of just giving up right away. I was going to tell him, but instead we just talked about Steven Universe OTL

OTL


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I will do it next time I need something removed immediately. The n00dz are more than enough to save me
> 
> omg you are so nice ;u; Thank you!! It's thanks to you that I am trying to work up courage to tell him, instead of just giving up right away. I was going to tell him, but instead we just talked about Steven Universe OTL
> 
> OTL



Banned because xD Yes, they are. The n00dz will always save you xD 

omg no im not. >.< No problem! ^-^ Murder is my specialty XD Kidding, of course....... >_> 
That's okay, that you haven't told him yet, though. It takes a lot of mental effort to combat everything telling you not to do it. I know. 



Spoiler: top secret plan that I executed



I legitimately texted the person I was in love with, "I'm in love with you...GOODNIGHT! ", in the middle of night, hoping they wouldn't still be awake, even though they were XD 



Spoiler: secret plan was foiled



they thought I was joking, anyway...


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 6, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE I'm deciding to drop in and ruin EVERYTHING. <3 
_(Ah not really ruin just.. that sounded cool? oh no-)_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I'm deciding to drop in and ruin EVERYTHING. <3
> _(Ah not really ruin just.. that sounded cool? oh no-)_



BANNED FOR RUINING EVERYTHING! XD


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because xD Yes, they are. The n00dz will always save you xD
> 
> omg no im not. >.< No problem! ^-^ Murder is my specialty XD Kidding, of course....... >_>
> That's okay, that you haven't told him yet, though. It takes a lot of mental effort to combat everything telling you not to do it. I know.
> ...



Banned because of the multiple spoilers! 

lmao YOU DID?! That is too adorable for me to handle. >u< Did you try to tell them again in a slightly more serious way or did you just drop the whole thing altogether?

I'm thinking about saying something like.. 'Oh, I just wanted to tell you that I like you a lot.. You are so awesome' or 'Can we go fast together?' 

..

We both like Sanic I thought maybe he would understand that one LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE I'm deciding to drop in and ruin EVERYTHING. <3
> _(Ah not really ruin just.. that sounded cool? oh no-)_



Banned because you didn't ruin everything! You made things better!


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you didn't ruin everything! You made things better!


Banned for correcting me! <3

though aww, thanks~ I'm trying to be more active on tbt starting tomorrow. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because of the multiple spoilers!
> 
> lmao YOU DID?! That is too adorable for me to handle. >u< Did you try to tell them again in a slightly more serious way or did you just drop the whole thing altogether?
> 
> ...



Banned because I really did >.< They texted me at some later time saying, "Were you serious when you said that thing?", and I said "yes..."  xD It was so awkward. 




Spoiler



Good thing you both like Sonic, because that second one sounded a little 



Spoiler














 XD


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I really did >.< They texted me at some later time saying, "Were you serious when you said that thing?", and I said "yes..."  xD It was so awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because DID YOU GUYS END UP TOGETHER? Nooo that is such a cute little love story! I want it to have a happy ending ;3;

And banned because of multiple spoilers again and

THAT GUY'S SMILE WILL HAUNT MY NIGHTMARES FDJHBDHA omg I didn't even realize it sounded naughty until now. D8

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lolipup said:


> Banned for correcting me! <3
> 
> though aww, thanks~ I'm trying to be more active on tbt starting tomorrow. <3



Banned because you're welcome! <3

That's awesome! I'm so glad you're back >u<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because DID YOU GUYS END UP TOGETHER? Nooo that is such a cute little love story! I want it to have a happy ending ;3;
> 
> And banned because of multiple spoilers again and
> 
> ...



Banned because no xD. That's the "love story" I told you about that one day...

And banned because it needed to be done. 

I WILL KILL HIM! D:< HAUNTING YOUR NIGHTMARES IS NOT ALLOWED! xD Well, now you do. Maybe it wouldn't to him, though...maybe it's just me ^-^ I don't know...sounds naughty to me xD


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no xD. That's the "love story" I told you about that one day...
> 
> And banned because it needed to be done.
> 
> I WILL KILL HIM! D:< HAUNTING YOUR NIGHTMARES IS NOT ALLOWED! xD Well, now you do. Maybe it wouldn't to him, though...maybe it's just me ^-^ I don't know...sounds naughty to me xD



Banned because ;A;

One day you will find someone special who will make you feel all the lovey mushy feelings again. And you two will be adorable together. I will be cheering in the background with some pom-poms x3

Banned for killing the creepy smiling guy for me! You are my hero!!!
And no, you're totally right. That was really naughty and suggestive omg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because ;A;
> 
> One day you will find someone special who will make you feel all the lovey mushy feelings again. And you two will be adorable together. I will be cheering in the background with some pom-poms x3
> 
> ...



Banned because eh. I'm okay alone, actually. I don't think I would work well in a relationship, to be honest. So, I'm alright ^-^ 
XD pom-poms...they better be blue or you are off the squad!  xD 

Banned because ah! It was nothing! Killing creepy guys isn't hard, if you've got a library card. 
reference I'm not sure you'll get >.<
XD Alright, then. It was. I didn't get it, til you mentioned sanic xD


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because eh. I'm okay alone, actually. I don't think I would work well in a relationship, to be honest. So, I'm alright ^-^
> XD pom-poms...they better be blue or you are off the squad!  xD
> 
> Banned because ah! It was nothing! Killing creepy guys isn't hard, if you've got a library card.
> ...



Banned because you're too awesome to be alone, but.. more power to you if that's what you prefer! Relationships aren't for everyone and a lot of people dig the single life. Less stress and more freedom is always great 

My pom-poms are always blue! lol any other color is unacceptable!

Banned for not getting it until I mentioned Sanic XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and banned because I did not get the library card reference D: I live under a rock


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you're too awesome to be alone, but.. more power to you if that's what you prefer! Relationships aren't for everyone and a lot of people dig the single life. Less stress and more freedom is always great
> 
> My pom-poms are always blue! lol any other color is unacceptable!
> 
> Banned for not getting it until I mentioned Sanic XD



Banned because eh xD I'm not _that_ awesome. Calm down. Thanks. Relationships just aren't for me...at least for right now, they're not ^-^ I've got too much else to focus on, instead. 

Lol, exactly!!! 

Banned because I thought, "Damn...she moves quick with these relationship proposals." XD 
In my mind, you went from saying "I really like you." to "Let's get it on." lmao sorry.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because eh xD I'm not _that_ awesome. Calm down. Thanks. Relationships just aren't for me...at least for right now, they're not ^-^ I've got too much else to focus on, instead.
> 
> Lol, exactly!!!
> 
> ...



Banned because you speak the truth. You are very wise about these kinds of things 

Banned because LMAO REALLY

I'm dying. I'm so sorry I gave off that kind of impression! Besides, even if I wanted to go fast like that, I can't. I only know him on tbt and the computer screen is in the way XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and banned because you _are_ that awesome


----------



## tokkio (Jun 6, 2015)

banned for banning someone 3 times in a post!!!!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned for only banning me once! xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you speak the truth. You are very wise about these kinds of things
> 
> Banned because LMAO REALLY
> 
> ...



Banned because naaahhhh xD 

Also banned because you don't, which is why I was confused lmao. Hey...where there's a will...there's a plane ticket XD 

Oh and banned because _you_ are that awesome.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because naaahhhh xD
> 
> Also banned because you don't, which is why I was confused lmao. Hey...where there's a will...there's a plane ticket XD
> 
> Oh and banned because _you_ are that awesome.



Banned because you inspired me to make this meme







NO YOU ARE AWESOME DHAHSABD


----------



## Lolipup (Jun 6, 2015)

BANNED BECAUSE WHAT IS HAPPENING IN THIS THREAD AND OMG SANIC D: *scared for life* so confused- yet also so amused! <3


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> BANNED BECAUSE WHAT IS HAPPENING IN THIS THREAD AND OMG SANIC D: *scared for life* so confused- yet also so amused! <3



Banned because omg I'm sorry I scared you with my Sanic meme! 

And it's okay to be confused! lmao that is me like everyday 8D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I made another meme to describe this thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you inspired me to make this meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you made an awesome meme lmao. 






NO! YOU ARE AWESOME AIUBISRIBSIBUIUBI!!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because you made an awesome meme lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Banned because you inspired this meme and therefore you are awesome

AND NO! I SAID YOU ARE DABDSHJBSNFOJGWHBDAHBSADB!!!11!11!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I have to get going now. Super sleepy ;u;

Have a goodnight, Courtney!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you inspired this meme and therefore you are awesome
> 
> AND NO! I SAID YOU ARE DABDSHJBSNFOJGWHBDAHBSADB!!!11!11!



Banned because technically, you inspired the meme, because you're the one who said it first  

and....NO! I SAID YOU ARE SOUBSLIUSIBAKJBILSLUIUBKJKSLUPIUKJABW*(GIUSBKBVSKJDBVI(ABBKJSBLK!!!1!!!*(#!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mysonicplush said:


> Banned because you inspired this meme and therefore you are awesome
> 
> AND NO! I SAID YOU ARE DABDSHJBSNFOJGWHBDAHBSADB!!!11!11!
> 
> ...


Banned because I didn't see this at first XD 
Goodnight and sweet dreams ^-^


----------



## Eievui (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned for being a lurker.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned for being a junior.


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned for not being a junior


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned for so many posts in such a short amount of time.


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned for judging me...shame on you fluffernugget!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned because "we judge because the souls of history hang in the balance."....FLUFFERNUGGER!


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned because *ahem* it's pronounced as fluffernuggeT.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because *ahem* it's pronounced as fluffernuggeT.



Banned because eeeehhhhhhhhhhneh, it's fluffernuggeR.


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because eeeehhhhhhhhhhneh, it's fluffernuggeR.



Banned because nononononononononononono, it's fluffernuggeT.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

Banned because no no no it's eh...how do say...fluffernuggeR!


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no no no it's eh...how do say...fluffernuggeR!



Banned because why do you say 'how do you say' before words you clearly know how to say?! 

Also banned because it's fluffernuggeT!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 6, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because why do you say 'how do you say' before words you clearly know how to say?!
> 
> Also banned because it's fluffernuggeT!



Banned because you are arguing with someone who is so obviously right! FluffernuggeRRRRRRrrrr!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned because ayy you have 7k+ posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned because I am losing creativity over reasons to ban.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned for not having an apple collectable


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Banned for not having an apple collectable



Banned because it's not a collectible yet.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned because I wonder why that is...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I wonder why that is...



Banned because it was never released.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because it was never released.



Banned because but....why?


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned for being too good at gifs.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned for having adorable kittens in your avatar. I want a kitten.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

banned because peach


----------



## tokkio (Jun 7, 2015)

banned bc turtles


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned because crazy hypnotized dead folder


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned because of that confused possum avatar.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned because that is a very catlike possum


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because that is a very catlike possum



Banned because shh shhhh....it's a possum >.>


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because shh shhhh....it's a possum >.>



Banned because okay, it's a possum ;D

A catlike possum


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned for your sig reminding me of pokemon. I'm the Pokemon Master on this tread.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because okay, it's a possum ;D
> 
> A catlike possum



Banned because XD Damn right I'm right!


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned for ignoring my post.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned because it wasn't addressed to me.


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2015)

Banned because addressing is for losers ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 7, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Banned for your sig reminding me of pokemon. I'm the Pokemon Master on this tread.



Banned for being a Pokemon Master

And banned for quoting that very philosophical thing Mewtwo said in the first movie

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because XD Damn right I'm right!



Banned because the Courtney is always right, even if she's wrong XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for being a Pokemon Master
> 
> And banned for quoting that very philosophical thing Mewtwo said in the first movie
> 
> ...



Banned because nooo nooo Courtney's not right when she's wrong. Pffftttourgblskdfblksdu. no. XD
Also banned for saying that that cat that's clearly a cat is a possum! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because addressing is for losers ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Banned because YOU CALLIN' ME A LOSER, PUNK?!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nooo nooo Courtney's not right when she's wrong. Pffftttourgblskdfblksdu. no. XD
> Also banned for saying that that cat that's clearly a cat is a possum!



Banned for keyboard smashing! And for claiming that the very catlike cat that is clearly not a possum is a possum

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for keyboard smashing! And for claiming that the very catlike cat that is clearly not a possum is a possum
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



Banned because i uhh...I don't know what came over me...I had...no control. I'm so sorry. xD 

That picture is perfect!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because i uhh...I don't know what came over me...I had...no control. I'm so sorry. xD
> 
> That picture is perfect!



Banned because it's okay xD The running joke about the possum is one of my favorites from this thread! lmao

Banned because YES. That pigeon is the king of the jungle


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 7, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's okay xD The running joke about the possum is one of my favorites from this thread! lmao
> 
> Banned because YES. That pigeon is the king of the jungle



Banned because I missed your possum bit, on your post earlier...Tried to read it again, and my brain will not grasp it lmao. 

Aldo banned for loving the possum joke XD 

Banned thrice because that pigeon is king of everything!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I missed your possum bit, on your post earlier...Tried to read it again, and my brain will not grasp it lmao.
> 
> Aldo banned for loving the possum joke XD
> 
> Banned thrice because that pigeon is king of everything!



Banned because cat possums should be a thing xD

And banned for banning me three times!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

banned for banning a person twice for banning you thrice


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

banned for BANNING IN A CONFUSING WAY @n@


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

banned for banning a person who banned a person who banned someone twice for banning that person thrice


----------



## wassop (Jun 8, 2015)

banned for banning a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned someone twice for banning that person thrice

... and also making your ban really long


----------



## tokkio (Jun 8, 2015)

banned for banning twice a person who was banned for banning a person who banned a person who banned a person who banned someone twice for banning that person thrice


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned for banning a banner who banned another ban-ee with a ban against the other banner because they banned in the form of bans thrice, whilst this banner only banned twice, not considering the ban that went on banning 100 times, with the same banner that banned thrice towards the banned who banned twice.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for banning a banner who banned another ban-ee with a ban against the other banner because they banned in the form of bans thrice, whilst this banner only banned twice, not considering the ban that went on banning 100 times, with the same banner that banned thrice towards the banned who banned twice.



Banned because omfg

This is my mind right now


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 8, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because omfg
> 
> This is my mind right now



Banned becaus eyou make me not understand why I was dubbed the gif queen XD Yours are always great!


----------



## tumut (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned for banning 2,712 people.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned because most of them were probably the same people being banned several times.


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned because that's no excuse


----------



## seanrc (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned for creepy faced french stereotype.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned for loving Sly.


----------



## seanrc (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned because it's MO-NAN-DO.


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned for loving sly. tsk tsk


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

banned bc shirokuma cafe gifs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for suggesting visitor messaging when you're not on TBT.


----------



## Redlatios (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for lying about being an apple on your username


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

banned for belly dancing


----------



## Jacob (Jun 9, 2015)

banned for spelling tokyo wrong


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for getting your dream sheep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because im tired


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for not taking a nap


----------



## JamesParker (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for no colour!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for not playing acnl with me


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for making me lose the game


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for losing the game


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because in this game, _there is no winner _


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for talking aboit the game


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because you're talking about it too


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for talking about talking about the game


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc sanic


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for talking about talking about talking about the game


Edit: banning myself for being ninja'd


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

banned for still talking about talking about the game


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for bringing up the game again


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because LEAVE. THE GAME. ALONE.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for a username that looks like keyboard smashing


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for posting in this thread so much pls


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banning FrozenDrinks for ninjaing me


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because you ninja'd yourself, son


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc we r all ninjaing each other


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because our ninja skills are so good we put Naruto to shame


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc sanic agen


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because _oh snap!_


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned fir snapping


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because snapping turtle —O


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc i h8 turtel


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because then you hate life bc turtle is life


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because i relaly do


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because ur a sd man


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because i have been sad for a looong time


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for not fully spelling out words

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd again omg


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because oops


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Bnd bc ops


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because touchsmere


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned 4 saying weerd words


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because weerd wthut the r is weed and weed is bd


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc we agree on weed


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because copy cat


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc moe is a cat


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because so is Lolly


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc lolly = candy


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because candy cat candy cat lalala


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc i prefer froot cat = tangy


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for banning each other so much

I can't keep up with this lmao


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because froot cat is god


Banning mysonicplush as well for being ninja


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for not keeping up with the kardashien i mean banning


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because stop mixing words up


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for talkimg to me


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because stop don't talk to me loser lameo wannabe


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for saying lameo XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc if u wana b mi luva u gota get w/ my frands


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for going spice girl style


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for talking about spice girls


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc barbi sux


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because you sux



















....and swallow


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banmed for knowing me too well


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because oops


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for suggestive winking


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because that's wink racism


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for taking so long to reply


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because my teacher was chewing me out cause of my Ipad wallpaper ;-;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for being chewedd by teach


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because what was your wallpaper? D:


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because it had f*** on it *blush* 

Also banning idfldnsndt for not protecting me from teacher ;-;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc i hate teacha


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because you still need to protect me *cri*


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc its 2:25 here


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because damn I want it to be 2:25 here


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because i'm going to sleep now


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because sleep well


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned bc thank u n i hope u all have a good day


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because you made me lose the game.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

banned bc you lost the game


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for talking about the game


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

banned for talking about talking about the game


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because "what game?"


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because _there is no game_


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because eeeexxxactly!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

banned bc you're wrong!!


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because when you're wrong you're right and when you're right you're left


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned because _Sonic Boom: Fire and Ice_ was confirmed.


Sonic Boom needs to *BURN*.


----------



## Two (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for burning and doing things.


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Jun 9, 2015)

Banned for being number two instead of one


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

banned for being a meowing kitty instead of a barking dog


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned for having 666 bells right now :O


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

banned for noticing :^O


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

Banning this thread for glitching

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay! It's fixed!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

banned for experiencing that glitch that i only first experienced yesterday and it was so annoying


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned for just experiencing the glitch yesterday. It has already happened to me a million times and I only joined in March D:


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

banned for experiencing it a million times already. how do you fix it though omg its really fricking asdsagfdhdf


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned for still being here


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned because these threads are EVIL and want to nom an innocent person's post

The only way to fix it is for someone different to post >n< And that might take forever. Sometimes their post glitches too and a third person has to save the day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned for still being here



Banned for being a ninja


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned for going fast
because I'm sure you never heard that one before


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

ChooChooMuffin said:


> Banned for going fast
> because I'm sure you never heard that one before



lol! Banned for going too slow

- - - Post Merge - - -

And banned for not getting the Splatoon hype


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

banned for having a cute artstyle omg


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned for being so sweet! Thank you ;u;

Oh and thank you for accepting my friend request!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned for being so sweet! Thank you ;u;
> 
> Oh and thank you for accepting my friend request!



banned for calling me sweet muahahah 

lol no probs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned for letting this dieeeee!


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned for bringing it back to life!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

banned because its now back to life


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned because this thread is life


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned because you do not speak in rainbow


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

banned because this thread has half a million view lmao


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned because that is a lot of views 8U


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

BANNED CUZ Y U NO SPEEK IN RAYNBOW


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned because I DONT SPEEK RAINBOWO


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

BANNED FOR NOT TYPING IN CAPS ALL THE WAY


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 10, 2015)

Banned because party til you're passed out; drink til you're dead. Dance all night, 'til you can't feel your legs.


----------



## Two (Jun 11, 2015)

Banned for having a sig that scared me.

idek why it did tho lmaooo


----------



## kayleee (Jun 11, 2015)

banned cause ur for indoor use only


----------



## tokkio (Jun 11, 2015)

banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## tobiochan (Jun 12, 2015)

banned because shizu-chan （｀＾?）ノ


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Banned because chan in ur name rhymes with ban


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

banned because tht was so bad 
also banned because ur sig is right, i lost the game of 'find the odd pixel' ;c


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Huehueeheueu banned coz nub


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

banned cuz bun


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Banned cuz i like big buns n i ken nut  lie


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

banned cuz go 2 sleep


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Banned cause i dont wanna


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Can i bump this pls


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Banned for bumping


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Banned for banning me for bumping i know u love this game


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Banned because you're not my mom you can't tell me what I love


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 18, 2015)

Banned because this thread was made in 2005


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2015)

Banned because I'm older than this thread, it's a fetus


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

banned because creepy sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 19, 2015)

Banned for mislabeling something as creepy, when it is clearly _crepe-y_


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 19, 2015)

Banned because you mentioned crepes


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

banned bc crepes!!!


----------



## Ami (Jun 19, 2015)

banned bcs you have a dead/dizzy folder in your sig


----------



## tokkio (Jun 19, 2015)

banned bc you're an anime addict


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Banned because did I start a crepe trend?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

FrozenDrinks said:


> Banned because did I start a crepe trend?



Banned because crepes are creepy.


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because crepes are creepy.



Banned because crepe-y.


----------



## Dae Min (Jun 19, 2015)

Banned for also mentioning crepes


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

Banned because can someone go get me a crepe I'm hungry


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

Banned because this thread sure has gotten creepy.

If we're going to discuss cheese products, that would be a very cheesy discussion.


----------



## Kiki Kitty (Jun 19, 2015)

Banned because I hate cheese


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

Banned cause you're a kitty?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned coz my phones on 20% battery


----------



## SleepingOwl (Jun 20, 2015)

^ ban because you made me lose the game


----------



## rubyy (Jun 20, 2015)

banned for not saying 'please' in your user title


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2015)

Rubyy said:


> banned for not saying 'please' in your user title



Banned for dictating how people make their signatures.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 20, 2015)

you're banned because cake, what can you do about it?


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

banned cause is that a squid ?? ?


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 20, 2015)

Xenuet said:


> banned cause is that a squid ?? ?



banned because you just offended a squid


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned becuz a smiley in nam


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2015)

banned for no smiley in name


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned cuz yoshi


----------



## fischermasamune (Jun 21, 2015)

You are banned because you have more posts than bells.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 21, 2015)

Banned because that's how it should be.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because that's how it should be.



banned cos ur a gost


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 22, 2015)

Banned for having a smiley face in your username.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

banned for being a professional lurker


----------



## Starmanfan (Jun 22, 2015)

banned because "Your signature is dead, Jim!"


----------



## zeoli (Jun 22, 2015)

Banned for having a star shaped avatar!


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2015)

Banned coz I said


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

Banned because too jiggly


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2015)

banned because candies


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Banned because your sig is too cute~


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Banned cuz can.


----------



## Miharu (Jun 22, 2015)

Banned because the first letter of your username starts with a "F"~


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 22, 2015)

banned because you like yona of the dawn


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 22, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because there's spaghetti in your signature. Enjoy.


----------



## Hayze (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because that ghost is 2spooky.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because your signature scares me.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

banned bc golden apple


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Band cuz u no spl rite


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

band cuz u is not spel rite


----------



## Miharu (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because I love your avatar hahaha it's so funny XD


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because you own a really nice signature/avatar shop


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Banned because I love your avatar hahaha it's so funny XD



heheheheh if only you knew where it's from.... eheheheh >:^)

banned bc woah 5k BTB


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned for having over 2800 posts.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Opal (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because u ate mah cookie


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

banned bc you said i ate ya cookie but i didnt


----------



## zeoli (Jun 23, 2015)

banned bc you actually ate their cookie when you said they said you ate their cookie and then said you didn't


----------



## matt (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because it was sausage and mash last night


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because your avi always reminds me of Michael Meyers from those Halloween movies


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

banned bc too much yoshi


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned for sweating too much c;


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

banned because it seems like this thread is immune to dying!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because I refuse to let it.


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because ghost


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned because no siggy no game


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned for to much Splatoon.


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned for numbers in name. =)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned for banning people.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 23, 2015)

Banned for going against the purpose of this game.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

banned for banning someone who banned a person for banning people


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned because banception.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 24, 2015)

banned becuz this game suks


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned because i can. =)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned because we all can


----------



## Forek (Jun 24, 2015)

No i have the power!!!!!!

Banned because only i can ban.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned for giving away my feather.


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 24, 2015)

banned cus I'm bored as hell


----------



## zeoli (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned for being bored as hell


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned for having candy!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

banned for joining just yesterday >:^)  heheh btw welcome to the forums tho


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned because I joined two days ago!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned because welcome aboard!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned because I want the kittens in your avatar


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned because your not having them XD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 24, 2015)

Banned for having two possums in your avatar.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

banned for being the gif queen


----------



## Miharu (Jun 25, 2015)

Banned for having more bells than me! XD


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 25, 2015)

banned because i can't read your title :'c


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

banned bc *SPAGHETTI  *


----------



## Rasha (Jun 25, 2015)

banned cause please god let this old ass thread just die already!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 25, 2015)

banned for wanting this old ass thread to just die already


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jul 4, 2015)

Banned for letting it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a while


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 4, 2015)

Banned because that yoshi is HARDLY shiny.


----------



## Eskimmo (Jul 4, 2015)

Banned because the turtle in your sig is moving WAY too fast!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 4, 2015)

Banned because sanic


----------



## nami26 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yoshi is too green for my sensitive eyes


----------



## kaileos (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned because the last i time was here was 4 months ago.

(i bumped this thread. im a rebel.)


----------



## l24NDY (Jul 12, 2015)

^ ban bcuz u have maplestory avatar.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned because your sig is too cute


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

banned bc awesomeness


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned because Godzilla would do the same


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

banned because yoshi aint a pokemon


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Jul 12, 2015)

banned for making me laugh with your sig


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned for riding a non-pixelated Nyan Cat.


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned for having an avatar with green hair...


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned for dissing my grass-based ensemble.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned because you need green eyes then


----------



## Espurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned because the blue stands for water, and grass needs water to survive.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 12, 2015)

Banned because you have a lot of cats in your sig


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry and I want your cake


----------



## MayorBambie (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned cus I'm hungry and I'm stuck in class for who knows how long


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to eat my cake


----------



## MayorBambie (Jul 13, 2015)

banned cus you never said I couldn't ;3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned because waluigi egg


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned because I didn't lose the game


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 13, 2015)

BANNED FOR BRINGING THAT UP AGAIN


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

banned because ricotta cheese


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_banned because i've seen this game on chickensmoothie._​


----------



## Wishes_Delicious (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned for being Awesomeness


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned because Tangy is doing that nazi salute


----------



## Rasha (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh no!
Ur banned for bringing this old fart thread to life, why?????


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

banned because fart cheese


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned because you're welcome


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_banned because You are the SUPERSTAR!_​


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

banned because cheese strings


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 13, 2015)

banned because you almost have 20k posts


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned because ur taking advantage and banning people :c


----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned because you don't like people taking advantage of things.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 13, 2015)

Forek said:


> Banned because ur taking advantage and banning people :c



Banned because you edited the post... Illuminati confirmed.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 13, 2015)

Banned because you didn't 420 quick scope blaze it


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 15, 2015)

banned because 420 is illegal!!!1!!11!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 15, 2015)

^^^
Banned because it's been almost 10 years since this all began.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 15, 2015)

Banned because who cares its still fun


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 15, 2015)

Banned because it's has an ' in it .v.
please don't yell at me .v.​


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

Banned because I am


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 15, 2015)

Banned because... I dunno, just banned


----------



## Ami (Jul 16, 2015)

Banned because you dunno


----------



## RainbowNotes (Jul 16, 2015)

banned because your icon has a lot of yellow


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jul 16, 2015)

Banned becuz ur too lazy for life


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jul 17, 2015)

BANNED FOR LETTING THIS THREAD DIE


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Banned because Stefon is life


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

banned because you blinded everyone with ur shinyness


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 17, 2015)

Banned because that's all I ever want in life :')


----------



## Anfractuous (Jul 17, 2015)

banned for having the most hilarious yoshi gifs in your sig


----------



## UmaNation (Jul 19, 2015)

Banned because yo talking bout Kevin!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Banned because I demand pasta, where is it?


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

Banned because you are promoting villager homicide in your sig omg


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Banned because dammit I thougt I made it small enough! U can't see it! Xp


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 19, 2015)

Banned because you did not


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Banned becuase of too much yoshiness


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Banned because there is NEVER ENOUGH


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Banned becuase there ALWAYS enough


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

Banned because there's only enough


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Banned because of enough banning


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 20, 2015)

Banned because there's no such thing


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

Banned becuase theres always something


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

banned bc 420 blaze it town


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

banned for rekting a ridiculously number of scrub and n00bs


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 20, 2015)

yeri said:


> banned bc 420 blaze it town



banned because the plant growing out of your head in your profile pic is potentially dangerous


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

banned for being too deseperated
also yeri is banned for breaking 4th wall with that profile pic.


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

banned bc his name is frank and u hurt his feelings how dare u

- - - Post Merge - - -

bANNED FOR INTERRUPTING ME JETIX


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

BANNED FOR YELLING AT MEH :C


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

banned bc yolo


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

banned becuase youre not MLG enough and you're not fast a sanic the hedgehog


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

banned bc what did i just read


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

banned becuase u did not searched it


----------



## yeri (Jul 20, 2015)

banned bc senpai will never notice u


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

banned b cuz ur lying senpai loves meh


----------



## RainCrossing (Jul 20, 2015)

hi


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

banned b cuz you are waving to someone


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned because I like your sig


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned because no sig.


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned for smoking weed


----------



## Toffee Pop (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned for changing that Sexy Dedede sig ;-;


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned for joining only 5 days ago


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned for having Apple in your name. Android all the way


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned because tomorrow you're in holiday


----------



## jiny (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned for liking Jetix


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned because you're 3x more kawaii than the legal limit


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned becuase you buyed 357 sunscreens and your car always get the final smash from others


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 30, 2015)

Banned for not being my bae


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

AppleCracker said:


> Banned for not being my bae



b-but...you always have been my bae?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 1, 2015)

Banned for naming their town weedtown lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 1, 2015)

Banned for having pink guy as a sig.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 1, 2015)

Banned because I see a yellow guy


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because I should post here some more now that I'm dropping in here more often


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned for what the h*** is going on in that sig.

Um, you didn't change your sig because of what I said, did you?

Anyway, now you're banned because Red won't get off of Mt. Silver


----------



## cinamomo (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because i'm mad.


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned for being new


----------



## jiny (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because you're *unlucky.*


----------



## Revian (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned Because of a Dangerous display of "Kawaii"


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't really like pears :c


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because you don't like pears


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

banned because pears are yuck


----------



## Albuns (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned cause tuttles.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

CAPTAIN TUTTLE.

banned because KERO KERO


----------



## tokkio (Aug 2, 2015)

banned bc new avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

banned bc ur late to the party


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned for not smokin weed with Jas0n and Tina


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about drugs


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned b cuz of ponnies


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because i feel sick


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned becuase im sorry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because its not your fault


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned becuase you gonna get ok


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

banned bc ur annoying


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

banned bc im nawt!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned bc ima go to sleep now and i am prepared to wake up constanly feeling like vomiting :') fun times


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because too many cakes


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

banned bc turtle


----------



## Vanoaker (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned for banning person above...


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

banned bc why not


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

banned for being new

banned for ninja'd me occooa


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the site's main weed dealer.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

Bellsprout said:


> Banned for banning the site's main weed dealer.



you cant ban the main weed dealer ):<


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned for questioning banning


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

banned for having a long af username


----------



## Bellsprout (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned for having a username with too many vowels.


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 2, 2015)

Banned because banned


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 2, 2015)

banned becuase mail


----------



## Neon Skylite (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because

You're a druggie, go home!


----------



## device (Aug 3, 2015)

banned for hiding ur nnid


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

banned BECAUSE


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because domo


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because why


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because how now brown cow


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because you are not a superstar


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because your a fulltime lesbian.

(please dont report me)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because you need to check that privilege bro


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because I said so


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned becuase you stole the yoshi egg collectible that ShinyYoshi had


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because NO ONE TAKES YOSHI FROM YOSHI


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because you're making contrived assumptions

edit: oops banned because you're not a yoshi


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

you're band because you're awesome and has fantastish taste in characters~


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because stop arguing


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because arguing??? Where?


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because you can't tell us what to do!!


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because he didn't


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned becuase ur questioning ShinyYoshi


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because idek what you're talking about


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because lol Natty I still forget your wiiu username I'm sorry XP


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Banned because lol Natty I still forget your wiiu username I'm sorry XP



lel it's LaShawndae

banned because you always splat me


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because I always recognize your domo


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because your signature gets to me every time


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because Domo


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because I felt like it


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because its a monday, mondays are boring.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because Mondays should be banned


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because I know right


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

Natty said:


> lel it's LaShawndae
> 
> banned because you always splat me



oooooh thats you then! haha ok (I know u now) XP
banned because imma splat ya moar so be reddy fur it ha!

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned because spCrossing y u stole me cake?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because yes i did stole your cake, muahahahahahahhahahahahahahaaaaa >:3


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

banned because me cake was poisonous, it gives u diarrhea. yum


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Banned because awww maaaaannn


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for nothing XD.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned for no particular reason


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because there was a reason, but i forgot it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because it's always that time


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because I like to abuse my powers


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because its too soon to abuse your powers


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because we're all abusing our powers constantly


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for talking about abusing power.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because its Team Rocket! O:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because i still feel sick


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because get well soon.


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because lucas


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because isabelle


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because isabelle is adorbs


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because this is true.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because..... because.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because.... Because...because.......




Peanuts...


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned...because...because


I liek the inkling girl [insert lenny here]


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because Jetix.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because ur always crossing something 

what r u crossing?


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because im crossing through the depths through time and space, where no man has ever gone before.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because they're crossing down the street in their '64


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned by yoshi


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

you're banned because youuuu shallll dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because cookies


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because you wear glasses. wait I wear glasses too XP


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because glasses


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because glasses can be pretty annoying


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because ur not shiny!!!!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because they look shiny to me


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because your eyes deceive you.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because im sure that its shiny


----------



## KingKyle (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because im needs to be I'm.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm the shiniest of them all and how are you so sure you're the king??


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for being too coordinated


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because gyorid emote.


----------



## axo (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because you joined after me MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for too many e's.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for having a avatar that has cute bunnies on it


----------



## punkinpie (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for having pumpkins.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for Bluebear


----------



## KingKyle (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because you banned someone over a villager


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for being a monarch.


----------



## KingKyle (Aug 4, 2015)

*BANNED*

banned for putting  in the comment


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for also putting  in the comment


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for coming back after I banned you already!! Haha


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because you have more bells than posts


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for having the same amount of posts as me


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for popsicle


----------



## Athariel (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for not being online or being invisible. :b


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

....just banned


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned b cuz of ...


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for having no embers


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned becuase u doesnt have













Also banned for luving meh soo much,bb


----------



## aericell (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for secret flirting


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

banned for k-pop guys


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for not being as awesome as me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for piplup


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because too much MLG.


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

banned for having a town name that I can't pronounce


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because that kitty in your sig also looks like a lamb


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for being a person


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because Dawn and Piplup


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned becuase lucas


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because your town has too much snoop dog in it.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because I'm weird


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because we're all weird.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned for speaking the truth


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 4, 2015)

banned for having a username that rhymes with your user titles


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because too much pink


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned because there's no such thing as "too much pink".

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for disagreeing with my disagreement towards your thoughts of the colour!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for disagreeing with my disagreement towards your thoughts to the colour pink!


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for disagreeing with me


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because you're too lucky for my taste


----------



## Byngo (Aug 4, 2015)

banned because I like cookies


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 4, 2015)

Banned for being banned in the banning thread of bans.


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Shoot you beat me to it!

Banned for being a ghostie :b


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is too adorable. <3


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because your signature is too adorable. ;p


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because I also have Francine in my town now


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because Yoshi sucks


----------



## 00jachna (Aug 5, 2015)

Ur fruit is apple not Pear

PERMA BANNED! GTFO


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Banned because Yoshi sucks



I know that ur not the most recent poster but ur banned because you committed a hate crime.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm trading your ban for a ban on Slammint as well.


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because you have a delicious cake collectable and you won't share a slice with me. (╥﹏╥)
Nuu
Why can I not taste le vanilla goodness


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

banned because ur a lil bugger


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned for banning ShinyYoshi when I wanted to ban ShinyYoshi for having Francine when I don't!! ;.;

EDIT: I am so slow. -_-


----------



## aericell (Aug 5, 2015)

banned because you go for cats


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because you go for dogs :b


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

banned because turt cheese


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Eww! Banned for suggesting a food made from turtle stuff ;p


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because I realized I mixed up Francine and Chrissy in your sig xP lol sorry for making you sad!


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because you have too many bells.


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow, ShinyYoshi really does have a lot of bells... O.O

Banned for...banning others?


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned for banning me bc I was banning others who ban people in this banning thread.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because in your sig B in Buggy isn't capitalized.


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned for pointing out a capitalization error. What a meanie-butt! :b


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

banned because you don't have the holy goddess of cat villagers Olivia


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

Awww...no fight there, I don't have her... ;.;

Banned for making me sad. ;p


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because at least you have Chrissy! I want her!


----------



## Athariel (Aug 5, 2015)

I do have Chrissy; she was one of my starters. Never moved even when I was gone for over a year! She's seriously the best. ;]

Banned for...being a superstar. (I can never beat my husband, so he is ALWAYS the superstar. He's almost always Yoshi, too... )


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because Chrissy


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is the great and powerful Domo.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 5, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Banned because your avatar is the great and powerful Domo.



Banned because you like pizza bagel bites


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because who doesn't????


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 5, 2015)

This is ironic because I have been banned before

Banned because you have a mote of flame.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because wolf villagers are awesome yo


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because I like Ness more than Lucas


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because King Dedede is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because your fabulousness has exceeded all limits of fabulosity.


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because you stalk Henry in his sleep


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because lemons are life


----------



## Byngo (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because you're 100% correct


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned because I'm on my phone and I almost just dropped it on my face while viewing this thread


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 5, 2015)

Banned for having too many collectibles.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because good morning thread


----------



## Buggy (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because Lucas is life.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because this is true.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned becuase you doesn't have the last stone collectible


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because I remember watching jetix


----------



## Athariel (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because you only have 9 dreamies and that's too smart for this forum... ;p


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because 4 dreamies of yours are not bunnies.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because ur avatar is slightly creepy


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because its starting to creep me out yes XD


----------



## Athariel (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because your avatar creeps you out and you haven't changed it! :b


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

banned because I can ban anyone at anytime, with out providing a reason.


----------



## Athariel (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for joining on my husband's birthday! (You should've joined on mine, just one day later ;p)


----------



## duckvely (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for liking cats over dogs in the Cats Vs. Dogs thread


----------



## Athariel (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for always interrupting my positive streak in the Cats vs. Dogs thread. I dread seeing your name! >.<


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because I don't know why else to ban you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because you've been banned before in this thread


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Bane d because you have been too!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for your Smash copy fading into oblivion


----------



## Athariel (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for gross signature :b


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because you have over 1k tbt


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for having too many birthstones


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for having birthstones


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for not having enough birthstones


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for only having 1 birthstone.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because I just bought the one for my birth month since you know "birth"stone lol


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because good point.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 6, 2015)

Natty said:


> Bane d because you have been too!



xD

Banned for having more than 1,000 TBT bells .


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because no avatar.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because... I ran out of reasons to ban you...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because you have Ken in your town. I love Ken.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

banned because yoshi


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because I went back to some posts from 2013 and we used to ban each other a lot. So banned for old times sake as well


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

lmao we did?

banned for banning me so many times


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah, it was pretty funny to see!

Banned for still sticking around TBT all these years :')


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because touch?


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned because too many feather collectibles. Is this the begginig of Forrest Gump? ^,^


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 6, 2015)

Nanned because newwwwwwt


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned because you nanned someone


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

banned b cuz admin. wants to lvl on teh squid kid game


----------



## jiny (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned because Jetix doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned for making meh cry kawaiiX3 T-T (whhyyyy?)


----------



## Miele (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned cause you "smoke weed everyday"


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned b cuz weed is 2gud4u


----------



## mintellect (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned because say that when you die from... Whatever weed does to you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned b cuz weed is gud,m9


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

banned because i can


----------



## Javocado (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned for going above and beyond your post count today hehe


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned because ayyyy lmao


----------



## Rasha (Aug 7, 2015)

banned because turds are yum


----------



## Buggy (Aug 7, 2015)

Banned because I love cookies.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2015)

banned because you're still a bugger


----------



## Buggy (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned because you joined on October 18, 2012.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned because we all had to join at some point


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

banned because Ty for that


----------



## loubean (Aug 8, 2015)

banned bc domo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned for having a villager avatar.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned because piplup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 8, 2015)

Banned for natty


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because what???


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because you were banned for being yourself?????? lmao


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for go to a concert


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because because because


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Natty said:


> banned because what???



Lol, I didn't know what else to say to ban you. 

Umm...banned because you have feather collectibles.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 9, 2015)

banned bc u dont have any


----------



## MayorAthenaVintage (Aug 9, 2015)

You are banned because you have so many bells. :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for having a sad Madoka sig.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned b cuz of that candy and cake


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because you have a pear


----------



## locker (Aug 9, 2015)

^ banned for posting too much in this thread


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because 22 people have posted more than me in this thread


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because you have a yoshi egg collectible.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

banned dawn and piplup


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because your signature quote could be considered influential in a bad way towards other users


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for having more TBT bells than me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

mayorjoe said:


> Banned because your signature quote could be considered influential in a bad way towards other users



Banned b cuz weed is 2gud4u m9,u scrub,lolxD


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because ur speaking gibberish


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned bc is not :c


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for having an orange collectible.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 9, 2015)

banned for editing ur last post


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because your username is awesome.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd by meh c:<


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Banned b cuz weed is 2gud4u m9,u scrub,lolxD



I don't speak algebra. Please try again.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

mayorjoe said:


> I don't speak algebra. Please try again.



lelxD


----------



## Byngo (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because you have an anteater in ur town


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

Natty said:


> banned because you have an anteater in ur town



Banned because you have not yet shopped at MayorJoe's Humble Signature Shop. #advertising


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for advertising


----------



## Togekid (Aug 9, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for advertising



Banned for not have the digit '8' in your friend code.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because you quoted them


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because,cheese


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

You mean Chadder? Banned because no siggy.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned bc u changed ur sig.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for not changing your siggy.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned bc i changed it sum times


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for correcting me lol


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned bc piplup is love


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because of that pear collectible.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 9, 2015)

banned because where are your collectibles, missy?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned because none of yo business


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 9, 2015)

Banned for being suspicious.. Hmmmm


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 9, 2015)

banned bc nobody suspect about DawnPiplup


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

banned because I can


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because my dog is kinda annoying but I still love her


----------



## Togekid (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because dogs are superior


----------



## nicolla (Aug 10, 2015)

banned because cats are better


----------



## Togekid (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you're clearly wrong


----------



## biibii (Aug 10, 2015)

banned bc im the hottest peice of action ever.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

banned because you have an ember


----------



## UmaNation (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you said that Cocovampie had an ember.


Ooh you just got burned by that ember!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for having a Dog paw in your siggy.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for having a pokemon trainer as your profile picture.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because that avi is pretty cool looking


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because your signature has Yoshi's butt.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

banned because cheesy apple


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because this thread is repetitive.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because whatever do you mean


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because I want to ban you in this thread.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for having to much pink in your sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because pink's mah favorite color.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because pink is a cool color


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because too much sig awesome


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you have Marshal in your town.


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because so?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because I don't know why


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you can't just ban people when you feel like it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because that's pretty much what this thread is about


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned bc yoshisenpai noticed u! >/////<


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because I've never been happier :')


----------



## Rasha (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because not enough Yoshi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you have lots of TBT bells.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because your friend code has too many 4s


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because your friend code has too many zeros.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Your banned because your online right now


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you're offline right now.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because it feels like you've been here longer than you actually have


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned because you're offline right now.



Haha I'm actually invisible your banned for making that mistake


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Ooh snaps banned for being on invisible mode


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Ooh snaps banned for being on invisible mode



banned bc invisible modes rule!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

banned because ur not invisible


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because now my text is invisible too


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for making me highlight to read your text


----------



## Byngo (Aug 10, 2015)

banned because your signature changes a lot lol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you have the same dreamie as me , Diana


----------



## classically.trained (Aug 10, 2015)

^ Banned for misspelling future  (hehe, I had to )


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because you have all of your dreamies


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 10, 2015)

banned bc weedtown got corrupted and i lost lopez and pekoe








****


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetix said:


> banned bc weedtown got corrupted and i lost lopez and pekoe
> 
> 
> 
> ****



Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear that  If you need any help, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for not banning him


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because I feel terrible for Jetix


----------



## Darian (Aug 10, 2015)

^ Banned for not sharing your rice pudding with me


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Banner for showing sympathy, but I do also feel bad for you I lost Lopez a long time ago too


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

banned for triple 6 in your friend code


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for judging my satantic beliefs


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for not knowing Satanism isn't the worship of Satan.


----------



## aericell (Aug 10, 2015)

banned because i dont like cheese


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for using a language I don't understand in your sig


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 10, 2015)

Loves Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for not saying banned


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

banned for not being able to read my sig


----------



## Kanaa (Aug 11, 2015)

banned because you aren't Kageyama


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because you love Kageyama ;D


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for liking Popsicles


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

you're permanently banned, Samantha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because you joined before me.


----------



## alesha (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because you joined recently


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Your banned because you have a really cool gemstone collectable


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned becuase Xenoblade


----------



## alesha (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because...WEED TOWN!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned bc that town got corrupted


----------



## alesha (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because you're awsome!!!!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned bc thanks


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned bc u are 2mlg4TinaAndJas0n especially in the walmart thread


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for having the ruby gemstone because I want one cause it's my birthstone


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because the ruby gemstone is your birthstone.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> Banned for having the ruby gemstone because I want one cause it's my birthstone



lel i can give it to u !
EDIT
Banned bc piplup is mine


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because it's ok and piplup was my starter Pokemon so mine!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because Piplup is mine because it was Dawn's first Pokemon she got so yas.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because I love piplup more


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned bc u dont have anything


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because I love Piplup more than all of you.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned cause you're no longer wanted by Disney. </3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for being up high more caviar


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Banned cause you're no longer wanted by Disney. </3



Banned bc shut up! disney got ****ed up when he lost meh T - T


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because you used to play digimon reruns but stopped and broke my heart


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for having an orange collectible.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for having no collectables


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

banned bc im sorry ;///;
disney forced meh T-T


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because I can't digivolve now


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for having a cherry collectable. I hate cherries >:c


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because cherries are healthy for you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

banned bc ur right


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

banned because hammer


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

banned bc feathers


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

banned because disney


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

banned bc domo


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Your banned because of your pear


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because I refuse to call you Daniel.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because I haven't banned you in a while lol


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for being a living being


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because you are too.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for being a human


----------



## Javocado (Aug 11, 2015)

banned because i don't want to call ya daniel dirty dan


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for having a violent sig


----------



## Miharu (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because you want us to call you Daniel <:


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned bc TEAM ICE CREAM SWIRL (Even though I have _no _Idea what that means)


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for not knowing what it is


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for you not being FORGIVING ;-;


----------



## Byngo (Aug 11, 2015)

banned for cynicism


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because I want to go back to bed


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned bc i need yoshi-love


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned bc your slogan is "Smoke weed everyday"


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 11, 2015)

banned bc weed is gud  even Tina and Jas0n smoke it


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 11, 2015)

Look man, smoke your weed but don't advertise it on a website that has tonss of kids on it. so, You're banned bc of that.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because we need a subject change in here


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because yoshi twerking


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because ayyyyy go Yoshi get ya twerk on


----------



## duckvely (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for having 2 Yoshi GIFs in your siggy


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned because ninja


----------



## duckvely (Aug 11, 2015)

Banned for using a really tiny font in your sig


----------



## aericell (Aug 11, 2015)

banned for using spoilers in your sig


----------



## Rasha (Aug 11, 2015)

banned because excuse me I'm not a fan of huge ass sigs 

- - - Post Merge - - -



happinessdelight said:


> banned for using spoilers in your sig



banned because ninja


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

banned because pink cheese


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2015)

Banned because you changed your name and avatar again.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

banned because late to teh party


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2015)

Banned because yeah I haven't been that active on this site that much lately.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Banned because you have so many birthstones! XD


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 12, 2015)

Banned because I can say the same for how many ice creams and popsicles you have xD


----------



## Miharu (Aug 12, 2015)

Banned because what you just said is too true ahahaha XD


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

banned because it should be team popsicle _and_ ice cream swirl lel


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 12, 2015)

banned because doritos


----------



## Byngo (Aug 12, 2015)

banned because Doritos are gross


----------



## Locket (Aug 12, 2015)

Banned for hating Doritos. They are amazing.


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 12, 2015)

Banned for liking Doritos, they're gross. IMHO.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 12, 2015)

banned bc u doesn't have sweg






prepare for FaZe clan


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because the tags are lacking in this thread


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

banned bc yoshi is 2adorable4tina


----------



## Miharu (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because your username starts with a J! XD


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because of your Popsicles


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

banned because cake


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because of feathers


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because collectibles which is pretty much what's just going on here


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because golden baby yoshi


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because Olaf.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

g u m m i said:


> Banned because Olaf.



banned because your online


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because Twinleaf


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Banned because Twinleaf



banned because your the doctor of love


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because thats good!


----------



## g u m m i (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because uses your instead of you're
GRAMMAR POLICE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah ninja'd


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

banned because of cake


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because u ninja'd meh


----------



## JessSux (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned for saying "meh".


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Banned because u ninja'd meh



banned becuase your sig is way too big i think its over 250 limit


----------



## flutterstheunicorn (Aug 13, 2015)

Call me Daniel said:


> banned becuase your sig is way too big i think its over 250 limit



Banned for incorrect grammar

//drinks 50 gallons of tea


----------



## Damniel (Aug 13, 2015)

flutterstheunicorn said:


> Banned for incorrect grammar
> 
> //drinks 50 gallons of tea



banned for having an adorable sig


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

banned because I still refuse to call you Daniel


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because you have more bells than me






Ok, now I'm just being petty...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because you were being petty.

Wow, this thread is still going.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

banned because I haven't seen you in a long time


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Natty said:


> banned because I haven't seen you in a long time



Banned because I've been busy.


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because I DON'T BELIEVE IN "BUSY".


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because I got school ):


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned bc THAT GIVES YOU NO EXCUSE


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Mayoralsuperiority said:


> Banned bc THAT GIVES YOU NO EXCUSE



Banned because WHY NOT
SCHOOL IS STUPID
UGGGGHHHHHH
NO ONE UNDERSTANDS ME


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because me either ;-;


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because now we understand eachother....
Now lets move on,


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

banned because lol


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned bc I don't like Tenderloins or mysticism.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because i'll never understand that.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

banned cuz ur sig is outdated 

(mine is too lel)


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because YOUR sig is outdated (Mine is too, 'lel')


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because I restarted my town anyway.


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned because GOD THAT's A LOT OF PPOSTS


----------



## Byngo (Aug 13, 2015)

banned because I agree


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

Banned bc GOD ThAT'S A LOT OF BELLS







wanna spend them? Visit my Garden Shop! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?306776-The-Lemongrass-Gardening-Shop


----------



## aericell (Aug 13, 2015)

banned for advertising your shop


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 13, 2015)

banned for not allowing me to make a living!


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned, because the look on that cat's face in your avi is hilariously cute.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned because your name describes me when I get friend zoned.
Frost bitten.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned because u were gone for so long


----------



## Taj (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned for liking apple


----------



## Damniel (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned for not giving me your hammer


----------



## Taj (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned for stealing my name


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

banned because itachi


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned 4 beeing 2 splatty


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned because 2 spooky 4 me


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

banned because ur bright


----------



## sock (Aug 14, 2015)

Natty said:


> banned because ur bright



Honestly thought you meant clever.

Then I remembered my username. 

Banned because sadness has now overcome me  (jk)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned because you still shine bright like a diamond <3


----------



## Miharu (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned because you are too shiny! XD


----------



## Byngo (Aug 14, 2015)

banned because Popsicles


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned for being a member for such a long time.


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Aug 14, 2015)

Banned bc I see NOTHING BUT BLUE


----------



## JessSux (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because your big orange cat made me do it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because forever alone :'(


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for being too bright.


----------



## allstar689 (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because of religious peanut butter.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for being just an average guy.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2015)

your banned because of your cake


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because you have a cake also.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because you only have 15 tbt.


----------



## Link of Hyrule (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because you made post #45833


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because you made post #45834


----------



## Damniel (Aug 15, 2015)

banned because of apple


----------



## Buggy (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because I also have Merengue.
there can only be one rawr


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because I love dat username


----------



## allstar689 (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for not giving me your hat.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for being here


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned bc kawaiix3


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because AppleCracker


----------



## jiny (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because you're murried to me. <3


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because you're murried to me too. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because golden apples aren't orange.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen you in forever.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because you've never _seen_ me


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because I see all and nothing at the same time.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because I see everything and acknowledge nothing.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because I am nothing.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because  ME TOO! We have so much in common!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for showing emotion.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for thinking what you thought was what it wasn't.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for not explaining that in a more simple way.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned because simplicity is too simple.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for not knowing even the simplest of simpletons understand a statement when it is spoken in a state of simplicity. Therefore simplifying a statement is not only the most simple but also the most easy way of communicating.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for eating too much peanut butter.


----------



## KittybotANI (Aug 15, 2015)

^ Banned for poisoning all the perfect apples.


----------



## Locket (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned...for...for...for... uhhh... BANNED FOR MAKING ME NOT BE ABLE TO COME UP WITH ANYTHING!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned bc dat doesn't make any sense


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for banning people


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned bc ur a apple


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for banning an apple that banned you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Banned for banning an apple that banned you



Banned bc platinum apples are better than the gold apples


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for banning me, banning you, banning me, banning you


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 15, 2015)

Goldenapple said:


> Banned for banning me, banning you, banning me, banning you



Banned bc king Dedede


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 15, 2015)

Banned for banning me, banning you, banning me, banning you, banning me, banning you


----------



## Byngo (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned for marrying someone else


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned because marriage is illegal.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen you in foreva


----------



## Byngo (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned because those yoshies are adorbs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is permanent.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 16, 2015)

banned because you speak the truth


----------



## alesha (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned because......purple feather ^.^


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned because riding the Lloyd rocket in Smash is not a good idea


----------



## Limon (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned for having the word Lucky twice in your username.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned because lemons r life


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned bc yoshi is cute &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## duckvely (Aug 16, 2015)

Banned for having two fruit collectibles


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 16, 2015)

You are banned for making me hungry for cake, red candy and yellow candy alllll at the same time.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 16, 2015)

dudeabides said:


> You are banned for making me hungry for cake, red candy and yellow candy alllll at the same time.



banned for liking wart jr


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2015)

banned for perf art <33


----------



## Damniel (Aug 16, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> banned for perf art <33



banned because of sig in spoiler


----------



## aericell (Aug 16, 2015)

banned for having the same


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 16, 2015)

banned for saying same


----------



## Byngo (Aug 17, 2015)

banned because I can


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for bad use of policing/judgement powers.

I don't know.


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

banned for not knowing


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because what I do know is that it is you.


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

banned because I think you're wrong


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banne because i'mm not and know your blessed by the Starman gods.
I don't get it.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because you should get it.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2015)

banned because gurl you need a new avatar omg


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because there is no way that pink can be fabulous. Eeughh, pink.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Banned because there is no way that pink can be fabulous. Eeughh, pink.



banned because puh-lease, sis! anything I say is true!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> banned because puh-lease, sis! anything I say is true!



Banned because turquoise and grey is bae.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned bc ur right


----------



## Starmanfan (Aug 20, 2015)

banned bc you're wrong


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because wrong is always right, when the right becomes the wrong.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for confusing the crap outta me


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for having 11,111 posts right now.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 20, 2015)

some people are allergic to peanut butter


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for that creepy friggin quote from, I believe it was Dark Cut?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

>.>
<.<
Banned because I have no unaccredited quotes...


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because I used to have like thirty in my signature.
Now I don't.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because is that a threat?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because we're all civil here :~)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for having too many shiny Yoshi's.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for being DawnPiplup not Dawn's Piplup.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because I love my username.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because I cant see what you banned me for.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because what I meant to say was Dawnpiplup is better than Dawn's Piplup  ...if that makes sense lol


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because it makes sense.
Suuuuuuure


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because too many u's


----------



## duckvely (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for auctioning hybrids


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for loving ducks


----------



## Damniel (Aug 20, 2015)

named for being bitter


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for saying named instead of banned.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for being a senior member


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for changing your siggy.


----------



## Olivisigma (Aug 21, 2015)

Banned because of you liking my Flurry SHES MINE!!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned for claiming all rights to a fictional video game character.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned because I think I'm part of the same team you are


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned because it isn't Wario in your sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned because you'll never be as cool as Proto Zoa.


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who that is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned for never watching Zenon.


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned because I can't watch TV and/or Netflix.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned for not watching TV in 1999


----------



## Toffee Pop (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned because I didn't exist in 1999


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 23, 2015)

Banned for not existing. You missed out.


----------



## earthquake (Aug 24, 2015)

banned for excessive fake banning


----------



## Miharu (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because you have collectibles I don't have! c:


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

banned because cheese ice cream


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because ice cream is lyfe.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because I love your avi


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because thank you ;u; 
I love yours too ^-^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because love dat avatar too


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because your sig is to fancy.


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because you already know ♪


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

^Banned for being way to adorable... that puppy though.


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for having a seductive avatar


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

^banned for forgetting to insert their signature


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for using red in your signature.


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because its orange not red


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because who cares


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for not being a dinosaur.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for rawring!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because Welcome to tbt!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for being sick for a little while.


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for having a Popsicle I want.


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

banned for not having popsicles


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for joining after meh


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for joining after me.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 24, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for joining after me.



Lol

Banned for having too many pizzas in that avatar


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

you're banned for not having enough pizza's in your avatar.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for banning too many people!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for no pizzas in your avatar


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

banned for secretly being a pizza.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for false accusations.
Who told you the truth?


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for trying to cover it up.

I'll never tell.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for not telling me.
I'll throw you in a prison if you don't tell me.


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

banned for threatening to jail me.

Talking pizza's don't scare me I'll just gobble you up.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because eating me is a crime


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for making up crimes

It's okay dinosaurs don't eat pizzas anyways.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for not being a dinosaur.


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for ruining my dreams.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned because I was just kidding


----------



## Damniel (Aug 24, 2015)

Banned for need me to insert a sig


----------



## duckvely (Aug 24, 2015)

banned for having amazing ducky art


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because I always enjoy whatever gif appears in your sig. Such a cutie *~*


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for not being super sayon and instead golden.


----------



## aericell (Aug 25, 2015)

banned for too many Hars


----------



## Charmed (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for being Korean


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for being charmed


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

banned because you don't have 10 collectibles.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

SHUTUP

BANNED FOR HAVING TEN OR MORE COLLECTABLES

D:


----------



## Pinkfluffyunicorns123 (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for talking in caps lock


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

banned for having 20 posts


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for being semi-evil ;w;


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned becuase putting my finger there does nothing


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 25, 2015)

banned bc ur a semi-evil dark lord


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

banned because i am YOUR dark lord.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because you aren't.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for banning people


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for being a hypocrite!!!!!!


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for being too shiny! x3


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because You ninja'd me


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because that's supposed to be a secret 
T.T


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because your avi is different and it's like 10 times cuter


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because golden Yoshi


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for being blessed


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for the love of pizza! ^^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because I'm just gonna keep banning you


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for excessive banning.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because banning


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned for being one as well


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because SINCE WHEN


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned because SINCE RIGHT NOW


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

Banned since FOREVER!


----------



## duckvely (Aug 25, 2015)

banned for being lost


----------



## Damniel (Aug 25, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> banned for being lost



Banned for commissioning me for duck art.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2015)

Banned cause I'm back on this thread dude


----------



## Ariel. (Aug 27, 2015)

Banned so you cant get back on this thread


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 27, 2015)

Banned because I came back anyway


----------



## alesha (Aug 28, 2015)

Banned because you're impersonating miley cyrus > 
(Don't report, it's a joke)


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Banned because you seem too cute to be here


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 28, 2015)

Banned because of bad pick up lines


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Banned for not being married
There's nothing wrong with being independent what the hell am I talking about


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2015)

Banned for having a Popsicle collectible.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Banned for only owning a pear


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Banned for having a uber high post count.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2015)

Banned fir having the opposite of that


----------



## JessSux (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for saying fir.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for also saying the word that is now illegal


----------



## misspiggy95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for having a username change and mailbox storage increase under you avatar


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 29, 2015)

banned for having a not symmetrical badge icon thingy (birthstone, cake, popsicle, cake, no birthstone at the other end!)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for ONLY having a birthstone


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for having a popsicle and not joining Team Popsicle


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for trying to peer pressuring me into joining said team.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for assuming it's peer pressuring when it's not XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for making false accusations


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for making false false accusations! XD


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for making false _assumptions._


----------



## Miharu (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned because I'm too lazy to continue ahahaha


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned because I'm too tired to.


----------



## alesha (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned because you only have 129 bells!


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Aug 29, 2015)

Banned for having too many candies.


----------



## toenuki (Aug 31, 2015)

^Banned because i said so


----------



## Rairu (Sep 1, 2015)

Banned for having a picture of a single pear in their items. That's not a PAIR!


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 1, 2015)

Banned for not having a sig!!!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 1, 2015)

Banned for HAVING a sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned for not getting banned. 
Also banned for always getting banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

banned for being a professional lurker


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because you are the professional lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because I are the professional lurker.


----------



## Esphas (Sep 5, 2015)

banned because fight me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because I don't believe in violence, unless necessary. 

i mean....FIGHT ME, BRO!

*banned*


----------



## Rasha (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because make me a sammich *****


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because no pls


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> Banned because make me a sammich *****



Banned because pffffbfbitkbt I don't even make sammiches for myself!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for shortening the word "please".


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned for lengthening the word pls


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned for considering 'pls' to be a word.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned for insisting that 'pls' isn't a word


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned for insisting 'pls' is a word.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because pls meant please lets salsa this whole time


----------



## lizzy541 (Sep 5, 2015)

banned bc you need to stop getting _bigger_


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

banned because excuse me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned because "why? Did you fart?" House Bunny reference...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned for referencing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 5, 2015)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because idk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because you deserve it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because I saw your sig gif somewhere today and it made me laugh because Michael will literally steal your girl


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because golden Yoshi


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

banned for being top poster


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for being happy.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for being peanut butter


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because I love dat cute anime sig


----------



## uriri (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for not having enough animation to its signature


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for having le animation


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for being bigger


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

banned for changing your username


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for having two cake collectibles.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for having 3 pear collectibles


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for helping me crash Apollo's wedding


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for shipping me with dilute

I thought you loved me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninjad

Banned for crashing a wedding


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because ninja'd


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because you don't love me anymore


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because I'm still your waifu tho


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because you want Dilute to be my waifu


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because I don't want Dilute to be your waifu


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

banned for a lovers' quarrel on this thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for that candy


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for not having candy.​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned for not having candy.​



Banned for invisible text


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for invisible text



Banned because it isn't invisible.​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

bigger34 said:


> Banned because it isn't invisible.​



FINE THEN BE LIKE THAT

Banned for WHITE text


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> FINE THEN BE LIKE THAT
> 
> Banned for WHITE text



Banned because it isn't white either​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for having text that is hard to see


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for having text that is hard to see



Banned because you are just being a bully​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for accusations


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for accusations



Banned because I tell the truth​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for lies


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned for lies



Banned because crying​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because IM SORRY *hugs*


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because IM SORRY *hugs*



Banned because I am revoking your title of pizza queen and senpai.​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned bevause you can't take that away


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned bevause you can't take that away



Banned because yes I can >​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because y out don't have the right


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 6, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Banned because y out don't have the right



Banned because yes I do :u​


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned because if you do illy fall upon another mod to ruin everyone's dreams on the, "Quick, Before the Mods Come!" Thread.


----------



## aericell (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because i'm putting an end to this going back and forth


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2015)

Banned for putting an end to he back and forth


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned for basically restating her statement


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned for saying what I just dud


----------



## sinistermark (Sep 7, 2015)

banned for posting too much


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned because the post glitch is happening and I can't see why I'm banning you


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned for posting to little


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned for taking a break.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned for knowing my future plans


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned because you made an assumption.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm doing the opposite


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

banned because you always seem to have trouble typing my name or anyone's actually


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Banned because you can type my name perfectly


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

You get a ban for making fun of a South Korean for her grammar!


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> You get a ban for making fun of a South Korean for her grammar!



banned for assuming i'm south korean


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

You're banned. You should change your signature to something NOT a Gif for once.


----------



## aericell (Sep 11, 2015)

banned because i once had something not a gif as my signature


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 11, 2015)

Banned for once having something that wasn't a gif


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 11, 2015)

banned for having a cute nickname


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 14, 2015)

Banned because homestuck.


----------



## Rasha (Sep 14, 2015)

you're banned because where ma sandwich? :B


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 14, 2015)

Banned because IN MAH BELLYYYY! xP


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 14, 2015)

Banned promoting children to not wear helmets and use wheeled blasphemous contraptions on public sidewalks


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 15, 2015)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 15, 2015)

Banned for having a signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 15, 2015)

Banned for having nothing.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2015)

Banned for being a lurker after a year or so.


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

Banned for being  good at Smash bros.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

BAnned for BEing _U__GLY_


----------



## tealseer (Sep 15, 2015)

damnnn banned for calling me ugly lol


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

Banned for being too cool.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2015)

Banned for making the girls go YAAAS


----------



## Llust (Sep 25, 2015)

banned for being kawaii


----------



## piichinu (Sep 25, 2015)

banned for being special


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 25, 2015)

Banned for being cute asf. We can't handle the adorableness.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 25, 2015)

Banned for not being able to handle cuteness


----------



## Gummybear12 (Sep 25, 2015)

Banned for being to awesome!


----------



## Lynnedge (Sep 25, 2015)

Banned because your signature says YOLO


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 25, 2015)

Banned because Francine is wearing the dark polka tee in your avatar.

Seriously, that shirt is everywhere in my town.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2015)

Banned because New Leaf is pretty much the only game you're playing right now.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 26, 2015)

Banned because haters gonna hate


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Sep 29, 2015)

Banned 'cause you have more bells than me.
(I do have some in ABD)


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

Banned because of Connor.


----------



## Mayoralsuperiority (Sep 29, 2015)

BANNED BC CON <3


----------



## KantoKraze (Sep 29, 2015)

Banned b/c that cat is too cute.


----------



## Damniel (Sep 29, 2015)

KantoKraze said:


> Banned b/c that cat is too cute.



Banned because the guy there is too cute.


----------



## smb3master (Sep 29, 2015)

Banned because you just changed your sig.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 30, 2015)

Banned because that's allowed around here


----------



## Damniel (Sep 30, 2015)

smb3master said:


> Banned because you just changed your sig.



Banned because it's a rotating sig.
Banned for being to shiny.


----------



## Xerolin (Sep 30, 2015)

banned because nothing is even shiny enough in the first place, thus, there can't be anything too shiny


----------



## kelpy (Oct 1, 2015)

Banned for being a newer member with a cute avatar :3


----------



## sinistermark (Oct 1, 2015)

Banned for not being as active!


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

you're banned for hoarding cakes


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 2, 2015)

Banned for hoarding candy.


----------



## Moonlight- (Oct 2, 2015)

Banned for hoarding random stuff


----------



## Heyden (Oct 2, 2015)

You're banned for have an avatar made by TBT


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 2, 2015)

banned for having an avatar with red eyes


----------



## gravyplz (Oct 2, 2015)

You're banned for liking anime


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Banned for just being a member


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 3, 2015)

Banned for having a name like the pizza place


----------



## duckvely (Oct 3, 2015)

banned for having a capital letter in your username


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

you're banned because ducks are so yesterday


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Banned for marrying Jetix instead of me.
Though you'd probably get arrested for marrying a minor, you look like you're 21


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

thanks for the compliment, I was 21 years ago


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Banned for not banking me. How rude!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

banning*


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 3, 2015)

Banned for not eating mangos.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Banned for not being ApolloJusticeAC


----------



## Rasha (Oct 3, 2015)

banned because signature or gtfo


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2015)

Banned because I'm a rebel


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2015)

Banned for wanting to sticky this thread


----------



## Damniel (Oct 4, 2015)

Banned for owning this site.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 5, 2015)

banned for giving a reason to ban da awesome dude


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2015)

Banned for [INSERT REASON HERE]


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2015)

banned for not giving a reason to ban me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 6, 2015)

Banned for making the 46710th post in this thread.

Whoa that's a lot of posts


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 6, 2015)

banned for the liessssss


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Banned for being too kawaii of a lotus


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Banned for being a typhoon named Moore.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 6, 2015)

banned because how dare you bring this thread back up? I'm going to chew on you


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Banned for threats.


----------



## jiny (Oct 6, 2015)

Banned for being married.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 6, 2015)

Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 7, 2015)

^ Banned for having the number 8 in every single section of 3DS FC.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 7, 2015)

banned for not being able to decide between wolf or dinosaur


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

Banned for being too kawaii of a lotus


----------



## duckvely (Oct 7, 2015)

banned for being married on 10/3/15


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

Banned for loving ducks


----------



## duckvely (Oct 7, 2015)

banned for being the cutest tbt member


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

banned for being k-pop!


----------



## duckvely (Oct 7, 2015)

banned for having sweets in your sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2015)

Banned because there will *not* be a new banning game thread. This one has lasted too long to try to let it die out. 

banned specifically for banning because of sweets. 
Also banned because that first ban was not directed at you, lol.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 8, 2015)

Banned because doritos


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2015)

Banned because hot cheetos.


----------



## jiny (Oct 8, 2015)

Banned for stealing a girl


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

banned for being so darn nice to everyone


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned for being a great musician


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

banned for being married


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned for hoarding


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned for having for having two cool collectibles(the Ice Cream Swirl and Popsicle) that I don't have


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 9, 2015)

banned for making great music


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 9, 2015)

DANG Double banned for making great music I can't win LOL your banned for having so many tbt bells and being so cool


----------



## monokumafan999 (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned for having all crytal collectibles.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned for having no capital letters in username.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned because a dinosaur/wolf combo sounds terrifying


----------



## Rasha (Oct 9, 2015)

banned because too much yoshi is bad fo da healthz


----------



## Damniel (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned because so is dedede.


----------



## jiny (Oct 9, 2015)

Banned because Daniel is a cool name.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for being brofisted IN THE FACE

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wrong page lmao
Banned for sugar


----------



## Magik_Mike (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for not having many bells


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for having some bells


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for having an avi that reminds me too much of game of thrones and i have to wait till next march/april till the next season


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned because you reminded me of Game of Thrones by mentioning it, and it'll be a while before I get to watch it again.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned because you don't have a siggy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for having a Popsicle.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for having adorable pumpkins.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for having a fancy avatar.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for having too yellow of a siggy



i love it tho


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for being a dinosaur AND a wolf. Seriously, make your mind up.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for being super.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned for being super.



Banned for being goals.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> Banned for being goals.



Banned for having a popsicle. >:3


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for spoopy


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Banned for spoopy



Banned for having a popsicle.


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Araie said:


> Banned for having a popsicle.



Banned for the full candy collectibles set.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned for the full candy collectibles set.



Banned for getting an apple.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for using a, not an.


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sparro said:


> Banned for using a, not an.



Banned for being a grammar nazi. XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

Banned for hating on grammar nazis


----------



## Araie (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned for hating on grammar nazis



Banned for not hating on grammar nazis.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being spoopy


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being adorable


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned if you dont give me your apple


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

banned for being way to sweet

*shanks you*
banned just because


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

banned because PANCAKES


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned because wafflez


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned because WAKFU


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for apple 

༼ つ ಥ_ಥ ༽つ


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

banned becuase


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> banned becuase



Banned because wat


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

banned cuz siggy is too cute


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Banned because wat



EHEH wrong thing


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having TWO birthstone collectibles!


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for tricking me

๏̯͡๏﴿


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned bc nagisa is not ur bae c:<
banned bc ur a frikin ninja


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being named after an old TV station


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

banned bc i also want ur silver mailbox


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for what again?

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for ninja-ing me (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Banned for having such a cute siggy (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ



banned bc ummm...look a monkey!


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja

( ͡?( ͡? ͜ʖ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?) ͡?)


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Banned bc nagisa is not ur bae c:<
> banned bc ur a frikin ninja



Nagisa's more bae than anyone else boi

Banned for hypnotizing me with that fox gif


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Nagisa's more bae than anyone else boi



hmm...well bahamut's bae

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aithycou said:


> Banned for being a ninja
> 
> ( ͡?( ͡? ͜ʖ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)ʖ ͡?) ͡?)



banned becuase lenny ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Nagisa's more bae than anyone else boi



Banned for what Nagisa?







- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> hmm...well bahamut's bae
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Banned because ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

banned because the word bae is overused


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned because ( ͡ᵔ ͜ʖ ͡ᵔ ) it is!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having a bea-yoo-ti-ful Tumblr


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Banned for having a bea-yoo-ti-ful Tumblr



Banned because I have a spider army ᄽὁȍ ̪ őὀᄿ


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Banned because I have a spider army ᄽὁȍ ̪ őὀᄿ



Banned for having spiders. they're scary D:


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for thinking spiders are scary


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Banned for thinking spiders are scary



Banned for thinking spiders are not scary.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for thinking I think spiders arent scary


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Banned for thinking I think spiders arent scary



Banned for having a pear. trollololol...


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having a blue candy


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Banned for having a blue candy



Banned for having the 2014 Bell Tree Fair Patch.


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> Banned for having the 2014 Bell Tree Fair Patch.



Banned for having 815 posts


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Banned for having 815 posts



Banned for having under 9,000 posts.


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> Banned for having under 9,000 posts.



Banned for having under 1,000 posts


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Banned for having under 1,000 posts



Banned for having Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10.


----------



## sej (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> Banned for having Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10.



Banned for having a better signature than me


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sej said:


> Banned for having a better signature than me



Banned for having a adorable cat.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for saying she has an adorable cat. It's probably SUPER adorable.


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

NicPlays said:


> Banned for saying she has an adorable cat. It's probably SUPER adorable.



Banned for just saying it was super adorable. It was really extremely adorable all along.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for predictive reason for banning me.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having a pear collectible


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned for having a pear collectible



Banned for having an apple collectible.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having nine collectibles.


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for not having nine collectibles.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having no collectibles


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned for having no collectibles



Banned for having apple collectible.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for candy


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for making awesome RP's and putting everyone else to shame


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for LEAVING MY RP


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned because I love your sig and avatar!!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for hating Rory


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having a Japanese user title that I can't understand


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for saying that


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned for having a Japanese user title that I can't understand



Can you read the yellow text

Banned for not reading properly


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for expecting me to see that


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being a cocoa bean


----------



## toxapex (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for shiny Shinxes


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2015)

banned for..OH.GOD.DAT SIG


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being too kawaii


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having an apple.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned becuase you got more collectible than me :c


----------



## Araie (Oct 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Banned becuase you got more collectible than me :c



Banned for having a October Birthstone.


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Araie said:


> Banned for having a October Birthstone.



Banned for having amethyst birthstone.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having a cute siggy


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 11, 2015)

banned for having a spongebob avatar


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having an apple collectible NINJAING ME

HOW DID ALL OF US POST AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## N e s s (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having an apple while I don't.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for having a popsicle collectible.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned because mountain dew


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 11, 2015)

banned because u have made 777 posts


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2015)

banned for having a short-looking sidebar


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being inZane


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 11, 2015)

Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for only having 14 bells yet 14,291 posts


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

banned 2kawaii4me


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

You're banned for using too much yellow!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for using too much black.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for having so many posts


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for canoodling with sparro


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for changing to your old username


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for noticing


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for freecarfax


(rip carfax)


----------



## QueenStrawberrie (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for failing to be Jake from State Farm


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for being new


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for also being pretty new


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for being too shiny.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because yellow


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because bae


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because oh


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because I was kidding


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned becuase Club penguin


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because Sonic SSB


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because dinosaurs are extinct


----------



## milkday (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because yellow is a bad colour


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because 7 bells.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

banned because ur not a real queen, liar


----------



## Araie (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for that fancy crown.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because your user title makes no sense


----------



## Araie (Oct 12, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned because your user title makes no sense



Banned because it does makes sense.


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for being SPOOPY


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for being too adorbable


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for being SUPER adorbable


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for being banned for being banned


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

banned because your avatar is adorbable


----------



## Locket (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for sugar.

NO SUGAR ALLOWED!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned because that sig doe


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because you and Jacob are buds


----------



## Locket (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for pink.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because too many cute foxes


----------



## Araie (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for ninja-ing me..


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for being totes kawaii


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> banned for being totes kawaii



^^^^^^^


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for being a buddy o' mine


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for having to do a presentation and a test tomorrow


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for naming your town MyVille


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for having a hashtag in your user title


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned for having only one penguin in your town.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for not having an acnl sig


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because kawaiiness


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for not replying to a wedding XD
our


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because I have le power to see white text


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for choosing food over me


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because it'd be torture marrying me anyways since I'm such a major nerd


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for not knowing i too, am a nerd.
wedding's ready! XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for trying to marry typhoon


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

banned for having a problem with that


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

banned because I don't have a problemo


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 12, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is giving me diabetes from cute


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned because you have two pairs of pointy teeth and that's suspiscioso!


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for being too damn skeptical


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for having a popsicle and ice cream


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for having a better sig then me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because chevre cheese


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

LOLOLOL
banned for having a white feather collectible


----------



## gem83 (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for having too many cats lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned cuz turtles


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

just banned


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for having black+white avatar and sig


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because they're in color, you just can see them lel


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for posting on the same posts as me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for joining TBT on the same day Super Mario Maker came out.

I still don't have it ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because goat cheese


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned cuz capybaras


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because too bad hoho


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 13, 2015)

banned beacuse of magic

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for pooping


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because wot m8


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for being the dede****er


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned cuz frozen is on once upon a time


----------



## milkday (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned because I detest the colour purple


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because same


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for having a happy home designer collectible


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because I think you're awesome


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for having 193 Bells


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for having a pear


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for also having a pear.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for joining before me


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for having tiffany


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for random


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for kawaiiiiii


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 13, 2015)

banned for changing ur avi


----------



## gem83 (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for Pietro's existence


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for having no collectibles.


----------



## jiny (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for hugging Piplup


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for so many bright colors


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because theres nothing much to ban you for, really ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned cuz user title is a hashtag


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned for posting on the same threads as me


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for stopping posting


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because i had to poo


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because cheese bread


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> banned because i had to poo



I take my iPad with me >: (

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> banned because cheese bread



Banned because tortoises


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because my ipad is disabled


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for making me buy an expensive ring


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned for going to marrying me XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

<3 mwahhah
Banned for being too Kawaii


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because i keep seeing moko's post


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned because your sig makes me cold


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because idk if the wedding is a joke or not XDDD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned because I want to get married


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned for editing that post what was iiiiittttttttt


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

I spelt because wrongggggggggggg

Banned for making false assumptions


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned for being way too awesome


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for being too friendly and funny ^.^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because cocoa


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for having a pokemon trainer avatar


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned becuase skulls


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

banned for being mean


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

ban becuz colos


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because brie cheese is off the page


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because MyVille


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned because penguins


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because wat


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2015)

banned bc ur so lovely <3


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for enterning the Igloo


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2015)

Oh god no...
banned bc hammer


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because the penguins shall haunt your mind forever


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned cuz dedede


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

banned because wot m8


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

banned cuz rainbows


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned for having the word kawaii in your usernane.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

banned because i hated diamond & pearl smh


----------



## Zane (Oct 15, 2015)

banned for hateration


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned because ram horns


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned bc BlueWolf101


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned for stalking me in the other thread.
And for having [/center] in your sig.


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned for being crazy


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 15, 2015)

Banned for only having 40 posts.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for having all those TBT and not sharing with the poor.


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for having a violent animated sig


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for not having a sig


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for having more than 14 thousand posts but only 14 bells.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

banned because your join date is the first of august.


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned because I said soooooooo


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

banned because gyroid.


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned because of your racist-ness (gyroid is a skin colour now) lol jk


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

banned because too many turtles


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned because lots of Zelda in your avatar and sig... and then in a spoiler there's a gif from some anime I don't even know about because I don't watch anime.


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for more awesomeness than human


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Banned because lots of Zelda in your avatar and sig... and then in a spoiler there's a gif from some anime I don't even know about because I don't watch anime.



huhuhu (｀・ω・?)”

- - - Post Merge - - -



alesha said:


> Banned for more awesomeness than human



banned because you only have one pear.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned because you don't have the HHD collectible yo


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

banned because that's the only collectible you have.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

banned because your avi is sorta blurry


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

banned because I agree.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned because I can.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned because Amaterasu.


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for being typhoonmoore's Yandere


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar and signature again.


----------



## jiny (Oct 16, 2015)

banned for redness


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 16, 2015)

Banned for a beautiful avatar and sig.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for being crazeh


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because pretty avatar.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for excessive dededeing


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned because Ri's heart's gonna get broken


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for not having Rin as your picture


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because wheelchair banana


----------



## Damniel (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for being a booger.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for stuff


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned because I'm sleepy.


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned because your user title has stars censoring the words


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for having the same username and NNID.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for being Alan _and _Layla.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because before this post I had the same number of bells and posts


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because you're not forever alone anymore


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

baned because the centered sig didnt work


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for being the TBT and posting master


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because i want to join the rp but sparro's not on


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for being too effing random


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because your town is named MyVille


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because you've already said that


----------



## Rasha (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because sig is centered yay


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for being offline


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

banned because the person is not offline
invisible mode


----------



## Samiha (Oct 17, 2015)

^ Banned because I can and I will
*dances into the sunset*


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned because no siggy


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for being bloopy


----------



## Samiha (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry
and I has siggy now


----------



## milkday (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for the word school (don't infect my weekend with it )


----------



## Samiha (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for disliking school


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for liking school idols..


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned bc no collectibles so sad


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for having more btb than me


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for having better icons than me


----------



## duckvely (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for having an animated sig


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for being kawaii


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for being a Happy Home Designer.


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

Banned for being a cake.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 17, 2015)

banned for being super duper kawaii


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being super-duper awesome


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Banned for saying weird crap on my ask thread


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

banned because you're too kawaii for this website.


----------



## Zane (Oct 21, 2015)

banned for hiding your cool zelda sig


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 21, 2015)

Banned for having sprites in your sig that are way too cute. Especially the ones of Poppy and Rudy.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 21, 2015)

Banned for Team Popsicle but no popsicle collectible


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

banned because give me all your collectibles


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 21, 2015)

Banned for adorable yarn yoshis


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

you're banned because you're invisible. admit it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 21, 2015)

Banned because tis true, I am on ye old invisible mode


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

Banned for being SHINY


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Banned for being asleep right now.


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 22, 2015)

banned because your avi is sorta blurry :<


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

Banned because it sadly isn't something off the internet, I'll see if I can find a picture of it though.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

banned because camembert cheese


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 22, 2015)

banned because hippies aren't allowed outside


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2015)

banned because you're fake hippie then


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

banned because im not dead


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

Banned because I am.


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

Banned for being banned


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

Banned because don't get me started on the art of banning whilst banned.


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

Banned because I'll never be the same again


----------



## N e s s (Oct 23, 2015)

Banned for being a cry baby


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for calling someone a cry baby.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for I deserved that

#sorry <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned because it's ok dude, it's only a thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for false claims.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for I know ._.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for posting at the same exact time as me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned cause I need to go to sleep now, bye y'all.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned because SLEEP IS FOR THE WEAK!  
Also because rest well ^-^


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for being a Koi


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 24, 2015)

banned for having 15,642 posts!


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for having 7k TBT


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for having appealing colors.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 24, 2015)

banned for that really creepy sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for thinking the Jackal is creepy.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned because it's raining. You did this.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned because it's raining where I live too.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 24, 2015)

banned bc of the happy home designer collectible (i'm jealous of it lmao)


----------



## Lettie (Oct 24, 2015)

banned because of kpop


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for no clue why


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for greatNess


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for having that swirl collectible and making me hungry with it.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for having bob in your town.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for having a popsicle


----------



## Esphas (Oct 24, 2015)

banned for joining in july. how rude


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

??

banned for flipping the bird


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for joining on my friends birthday


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for not joining on my friends birthday


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned For Liking Yellow Yoshi To Much


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for saying yellow Yoshi, instead of Shiny Yoshi.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for gifs


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned For ... I GOT NUTHIN


----------



## 0ni (Oct 24, 2015)

banned for HAVIN NUTHIN


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for having an AC town.


----------



## Lettie (Oct 24, 2015)

banned for banning someone with Matsumoto in their sig.


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for being right.
I dunno Xl


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for having more collectibles than me ;-;


----------



## Mink (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for saying you're trash cause you're not >o>


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned bc mint


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned b cuz Club Penguin MLG VIP = Win


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned because you have VIP in club penguin?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 24, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned because you have VIP in club penguin?



(actually 3rd anniversary in 2008 was the last time i entered there xD)
Banned becuase 2004


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 24, 2015)

Banned b/c Club Penguin
daaang I haven't been on in years


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned because I never jumped on the club penguin bandwagon, and I have no regrets about it.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned b/c that siggy is 2 spoopy 5 me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

banned bc 2005 legit CP and acww Memes


----------



## Hikari (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned for shipping Blue Jetix.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

banned bc ur siggy. is still awsum


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned for mlg


----------



## Mink (Oct 25, 2015)

banned for being married to pocky


----------



## Wishii (Oct 25, 2015)

banned for having purple hair


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 25, 2015)

banned for having brown hair


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned because your sigs are awesome


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned for having a ninja in his sig


----------



## AlexanderPie (Oct 25, 2015)

banned for animu


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned for being a pie.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned for having a nice name.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned bc i like ur sig.


----------



## Limon (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned because your avatar and user title are red.


----------



## jiny (Oct 25, 2015)

Banned because I love the quote in your sig.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned because espas should be above me because he's starting to spam me on my message board -3-


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned because 46596th post.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Banned cuz color changing popsicles


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2015)

Banned for having no pictures in yr sig


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 27, 2015)

Banned because dat sht cray


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

Banned cuz yoshi


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 27, 2015)

banned bc kawainess


----------



## jiny (Oct 27, 2015)

Banned because club penguin


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 28, 2015)

Banned because Miku


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

Banned because Pearl really needs to calm down.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

Banned cuz stars


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Banned cuz stars



Banned because you just banned my best friend ; v ;


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 2, 2015)

banned because frozen is in your sig


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned because you shocked me


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Banned for not getting to meet me irl. You're probably my best friend on here next to lani ^^


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 10, 2015)

Banned for spreading rainbow jam all over Jake in your signature.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 10, 2015)

Banned cuz someone finally posted on this


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

Banned because it wasn't you.


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Banned for being a GIF queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 11, 2015)

Banned for emphasis on "gif".


----------



## jiny (Nov 11, 2015)

Banned for having a hard to remember username.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned for being super kawaii


----------



## Mango (Nov 12, 2015)

banned for being good, maybe too good at making signatures


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned for having a meh signature


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because too many rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because too many stars


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned for carrying candy over the limit, and having more bells than me.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because pearl has DID


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

banned for having a green candy (i'm jealous haha)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned for having a Popsicle (I'd trade my candy(s) for it c: )


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned for not having me as a bestie lmao.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

(Oops been meaning to edit that!)
Banned cuz I want something to happen on the rp


----------



## milkyi (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because I have to wait for the others to rp.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because DO SOMETHING ALREADY JETIX


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU'RE ON ABOUT

WHAT IS THIS RP YOU SPEAK OF?????


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because do something on the dark crystal rp


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 12, 2015)

banned bc of your jake sig


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

banned because bucky barnes


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because you have Chris Pratt in your sig


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

banned because you have a shop


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because you have an Ice Cream Swirl collectible.


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned bc I feel like crap


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because you're married.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned bc Chris Pratt is amazinggggg


----------



## jiny (Nov 12, 2015)

Banned because I love your avatar.


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 13, 2015)

banned because too sugary 4 me


----------



## Ariel. (Nov 13, 2015)

banned because 2 fab 4 u


----------



## kelpy (Nov 13, 2015)

banned because your signature is too cute!


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Nov 13, 2015)

Banned because I can't understand the French under your name


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2015)

Banned cuz it means like "I am back" (i think @_@)


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

banned cause you snifts wine >:0


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned because this is actually _not_ an extreme thirst.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh the the thirst is extreme my friend! 

Banned cause to many ★'s in sig.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

banned bc pearl in avatar


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned because seb Stan trash


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned for Pearl hate.

oops >_<

Banned for username that everyone wants


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

banned for voodoo doll that I want o-o


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned for wanting my voodoo doll c:

Seriously though everyone wants these things!


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned cause of you're everything


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned cause your username.


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned because Pearl


----------



## Sugilite (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned for hating on Pearl 
Only sugilite can trash Pearl


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned because the girl in your avatar only has one eye.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 14, 2015)

banned bc chris pratt in your signature


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

banned because blood in your sig


----------



## Llust (Nov 14, 2015)

banned bc your collectibles are unorganized


----------



## milkyi (Nov 14, 2015)

Banned because Melanie hasn't released "Where Do Babies Come From?"


----------



## Llust (Nov 14, 2015)

banned bc your avatar is hot


----------



## jiny (Nov 14, 2015)

banned because i love your siggy


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 15, 2015)

Banned because guy from Jurassic World not in Jurassic World surroundings.


----------



## gem83 (Nov 15, 2015)

banned bc an archaeopteryx is a lame bird dinosaur hiding behind a cool name js


----------



## Hermione Granger (Nov 15, 2015)

banned for only having a pear on your line up!


----------



## eleanorshock (Nov 15, 2015)

banned for having too many voodoos


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 15, 2015)

Banned for having something written in Japanese in your sig that I can't understand because I don't know any Japanese.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 15, 2015)

banned for being a super star!


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 15, 2015)

Banned for trying to predict what you'll be in the future.


----------



## jiny (Nov 15, 2015)

Banned for changing your Wii U & 3DS username.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 15, 2015)

banned for happy home designer collectible (i'm jealous)


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 16, 2015)

Banned for cute avatar :3


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 16, 2015)

Banned for that adorable art


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 16, 2015)

Banned for having an amazing signature layout


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 16, 2015)

Banned for being being a gen 2er.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 16, 2015)

banned for not telling us what makes teeth go grey in your sig


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 16, 2015)

Banned for having a popsicle collectible. *is totally not jealous*


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2015)

banned b/c i like the sprite in your signature


----------



## jiny (Nov 16, 2015)

Banned for snifting wine


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for having a really good username


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for having gudetama


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for having ancient candle collectible (I want it haha)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 17, 2015)

your banned for having such a nice profile picture


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 17, 2015)

banned for having cute lil pixel gifs in your signature


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 18, 2015)

banned for being amazing (∪ ◡ ∪)


----------



## Libra (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

banned for having really really nice collectibles o:


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for being sleepi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for having too many cakes


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for being a sailor scout


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for banning someone for being a sailor scout, when you are also a sailor scout.


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for being a SuperStar


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for bumping this thread.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

banned because hippie turt queen


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 21, 2015)

banned for having too much sugar


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2015)

banned because soft cheese


----------



## milkyi (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for Akame.


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for too many tasty cakes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for not having enough tasty cakes


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

),: Banned for Popsicle I want


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for having an extreme thirst for Rose


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 21, 2015)

banned because of reminding me of the steven universe hiatus


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for also reminding me of the su hiatus now I'm sad


----------



## jiny (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for saying Kid Cat is best cat, when obviously Lolly is.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for saying that Lolly is best cat, when obviously Rudy and Felicity are.


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 21, 2015)

banned for being a superstar


----------



## OmgItsAbigail (Nov 21, 2015)

Banned for being sleepy


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

banned for having an adorable signature


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned again for having a cute avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

banned because string cheese


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because your collectibles make me hungry.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

banned because pinwheel : <


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because animated pinwheel!


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

banned because you're a libra


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

banned because cheese cake


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned for having posted more times than there are stars in the visible sky


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned for restarting your New Leaf town.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because your a 11 year old


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

banned because cheese


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned for turts in your spoiler.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned for pretending to be Dawn and Piplup in Jetix's VMs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because you're a stalker 0.o


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because I'm not a stalker


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because I keep on getting banned for the same reason, every single time...


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because you have Princess Peach in your avatar and it's really cute


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned For all the cake you have.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned for being a rad pirate


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because your signature is making me feel cold.


----------



## Meg-Mog (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned for ice lolly


----------



## Libra (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because I misread your username as Eggnog.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2015)

banned because you need glasses


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned because I'm not a stalker



Mm hmm, tell it to the judge lol jk

Banned for having some collectibles that I don't have.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because STFR died a long time ago


----------



## PastelPrincess (Nov 22, 2015)

banned for too many tasty cakes


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned for being a princess of the holy lands of pastel..iness.


----------



## jiny (Nov 22, 2015)

Banned because morse code


----------



## Llust (Nov 22, 2015)

banned because too much hoarded cake


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

banned because you're  cool


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for an overload of presents.


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

banned because you have a weird quote on your sig.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned because you ARE NOT WORTHLESS.


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

banned because you're telling lies


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned because I only speak the truth.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for conversing on a forum game.


----------



## jiny (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned because 49 is a cool number.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned because I'm not cute.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned because I can


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned for everything in your signature having to do with a Dallas Winston and Sherri Valance ship you got from "The Outsiders".

BONUS: Banned for gifs.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 16, 2015)

Banned because you're jealous I got donations, and because Dally x Cherry is OTP.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Dec 17, 2015)

Banned because of the spaces in your username.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned for the mysterious dark figure in your signature. Who is that amazing man/woman?

Also banned for dreaming.

And by extension, interpreting them.


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Banned for the mysterious dark figure in your signature. Who is that amazing man/woman?
> 
> Also banned for dreaming.
> 
> And by extension, interpreting them.



Banned for having better collectibles than me.


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned for being undertale.


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Banned for being undertale.



Banned for banning me because of Undertale.
mettaton is fabulous and you know it


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

^ Banned for being epic


----------



## milkyi (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is 3spooky5me


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because I was kidnapped and forced to


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned cuz mettaton sux


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned cause you insulted Mettaton


----------



## Shadow516187 (Dec 18, 2015)

Delishush said:


> Banned cause you insulted Mettaton



Banned because what the **** is Mettaton?


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because you don't know who Mettaton is


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned cuz it's dumb


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because of dancing santa


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned cuz of ur red gift


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because you're too awesome.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned cuz of genocide


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

banned because I said so


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because of my swag


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because you lied about having swag


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned you lied about me lying about swag


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because none of you are swag.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because I hate undertale


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because you hate undertale.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because you have less posts than me


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned because you have more posts than me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned cuz I rule


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

Banned cause I actually rule


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned because you haven't been around long enough to rule.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 29, 2015)

banned because you're 'Gif Queen' and gender roles should be abolished

make it 'gif ruler.' equality.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned because equality would mean that I can choose what I want to be called.


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned for having such a random name.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 29, 2015)

Banned because it's only random to those who don't understand it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for bumping a thread by banning yourself, you pathetic trash


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for having no faith in yourself


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned for inspiring me.


----------



## nami26 (Dec 30, 2015)

your signature is scary and is scarring my teen years


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

Banned because I want to


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because he has a low res avatar.


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because Sonic.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 31, 2015)

banned because dank meme is not dank


----------



## PeeBraiin (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because of that icon


----------



## wassop (Dec 31, 2015)

banned because silly egg , belltree is for humans


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

banned for being cool


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned have a buuunii avatar and me not having one


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm jealous of your collectibles


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because Pika didn't ban me.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because your sig is scary ;-;


----------



## typhoonmoore (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned for having such a great profile picture


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because it isn't. 
Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because I can


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because your sig is *"so creative"*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned for repeating.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because again, your sig is too dark


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because again, no it isn't.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry for being rude


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned for thinking stating one's own personal opinion is rude.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned for being the "gif queen"


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned for being too sweet


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned for possibly not being bald.


----------



## jiny (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because your username is hard to memorize


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 31, 2015)

Banned because it is. Took me a while to memorize it at first.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you seem kind of rude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because me not being able to memorize my username at first makes me seem rude?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because of your tone.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you are making assumptions


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because internet doesn't allow much room for tone, anyway.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for having a birthstone.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because it's my grandpa's birthstone ^-^


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because of myst


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

banned for spamming


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for having a snowflake


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

banned because i won it in a raffle


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

banned for being lucky


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for having a voodoo doll.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because onions have layers.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because of smart tech


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for having better collectibles than me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for having a snowflake collectible


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you're the second person to ban me for that


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because that's really something interesting.


----------



## Goth (Jan 1, 2016)

banned because you don't own an avatar animation addon


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for too much purple


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for have a timmy doll


----------



## Goth (Jan 1, 2016)

banned for not having a timmy doll visible??


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because your icon is kyot


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for just being here...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for you just being here


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for being a fragment.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned cuz I said so


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because your avatar is cool


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because your signature is so creative


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 1, 2016)

banned because your user name is to cute.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because I love your avatar.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you said the same thing to ban MapleLeafKangaroos, as I did yesterday.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because I didn't know.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you're awesome

(did I say that before? I don't know. I forget sometimes :'D)


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2016)

banned for being creative but saying you aren't


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

banned for being a duck lover


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for telling me to run.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for being the gif queen


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for having 148 bells


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you have a different avatar everytime I see you on a thread.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned cuz I like it


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because Phineas is creepy af


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because I really like Phineas.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because the site glitched again.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned cuz u hate Phineas


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because I didn't say that.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you have 2 collectibles


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because I am content with that.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you have a kappn doll


----------



## duckvely (Jan 1, 2016)

banned for wanting a dancing bob avatar


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because special snowflake ;-;


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

banned because anime


----------



## MyMeggles (Jan 1, 2016)

banned because your avatar is too adorable :3


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned cause Lolly


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

banned because weird anime signature ah


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

BAnned cause Kpop ahh


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

banned because avatar is cute


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> banned because avatar is cute



Banned cause cute username


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 1, 2016)

banned for having lump of coal


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for having a choco cake


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because you're so cool you are about to blow this place up.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

banned because you're far out


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for bein 3 cool 5 school



dudeabides said:


> Banned because you're so cool you are about to blow this place up.



Banned for being nice


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because I'm not gonna go anywhere in life.


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> Banned because I'm not gonna go anywhere in life.



Banned because you have plenty of time to go far


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for being 3 cool 5 me


----------



## Aali (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because cookies


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because mayonnaise


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned for talking about instruments.


----------



## jiny (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because gifs


----------



## N e s s (Jan 1, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> Banned because gifs



Banned because too sugary


----------



## milkyi (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because I'm about to blow.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned cause Dallas is wierd


----------



## N e s s (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because of being a Self aware miller

Ok i'll just go


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 1, 2016)

Banned because what even is that avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 2, 2016)

Lurker is already a trademarked thing, so, umm, banned.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 2, 2016)

banned for not knowing what rainbow + magic equals


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for being free to take home.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for having a wishing well


----------



## Heyden (Jan 2, 2016)

ur banned 4 spamming


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for having a popsicle


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because I can


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for having 500+ tbt


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

banned for having jingle


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because I'm lonely.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because Cameron Dallas is confused.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because I don't know who that is.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2016)

banned because gruyere cheese


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 2, 2016)

banned because of being too active


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

He's a viner that people claim is soo hot and everyone apparently wants him X').
Banned for outspeeding me.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Moonfall said:


> He's a viner that people claim is soo hot and everyone apparently wants him X').
> Banned for outspeeding me.



Who is?

Banned for nice font


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Cameron Dallas! I got the description from Skype X')

Banned for having a cute Jingle thing.


----------



## Gummybear12 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for having a very creative Username


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Aww, thank you so much!
Your banned for having the perfect signature .


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned cause I can't gift it to you cause I don't really care for it


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because cookies are gross


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because you insulted cookies


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because *you* insulted cookies.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because you have bells I want to have.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because YOU have the bells I want


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because I will steal yer bells


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because you've been #1 at the top 10 posters for 4 days straight.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned cuz yer jealous


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because I finally understand.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for creepy gif


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for  anime gif


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Baned because Kpop gif and profile pic


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for disrespectfulness


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because your annoying me


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because you spelled Sensei wrong


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

BAnned for cute sig


----------



## duckvely (Jan 2, 2016)

banned for saving up tbt


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

duckyluv said:


> banned for saving up tbt



Banned because I can't grab the free duck in your sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for not having more ducks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SensaiGallade said:


> Banned because your annoying me



Banned because that's nice ^-^


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because you have an October birthstone


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because I have absolutely no idea why you need me.


----------



## Limon (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because Mettaton.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because of lemons


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because you're younger than me.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned cause cute suggy


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because invisible mode is always on.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because NN ID is Timezone: CST


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because I had nowhere else to show my timezone.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because what is life


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because life is life


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because my parents reminded me that I am going to be a legal adult in a year //screams


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned because your too nice.


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for lies Thank you


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Banned for having a cute Jingle. How did you get the jingle collective??


----------



## Aali (Jan 2, 2016)

There was a Christmas event and there was different kinds colored parcels, I think Jingle was in the red or green one. Sadly they are not regiftable or I would give it to you


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Aali said:


> There was a Christmas event and there was different kinds colored parcels, I think Jingle was in the red or green one. Sadly they are not regiftable or I would give it to you


its okay, thank you so much!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for the lack of banning as of late.


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for swearing.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for having a tasty cake


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 3, 2016)

Your banned because you're forcing Bob to continuely dance.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

.ocoC rof dennaB


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

.ocoC gnitah rof dennaB


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

.ocoC etah I gniyas rof dennaB


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for typing backwards


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for excessive banning


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for having hhd collectable


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for the coolest signature


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for liking my signature


----------



## Aali (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for always being top poster


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for having lump of coal


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for having collectibles from multiple holidays displayed at once.


----------



## Aali (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for having a special snowflake


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2016)

banned because cake


----------



## Aali (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned because you are not the number one **** poster

- - - Post Merge - - -

All congrats for winning most active


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for invisible mode


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for that weird gif in your sig.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned because Pikachu


----------



## Monkeyd99 (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned because of your distracting avi.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for your distracting signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because why not.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because of dancing!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for not posting anything.


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for having a tumblr


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because you have a cute beagle in your sig.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because I did post something


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because I probably didn't see it. Lol


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because I used white.


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for using white.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for Luigi


----------



## teto (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for super creepy sig


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned becasue only 7 collectibles


----------



## teto (Jan 5, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Banned becasue only 7 collectibles



Banned because you have an animated avatar and I WANT ONE


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because you want an animated avatar.


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because your town looks gorgeous


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because I said so


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned for being so creative.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 5, 2016)

Banned because Stitches is cute.


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 6, 2016)

Banned for Circle Avatar in a Square box


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 6, 2016)

banned for being born


----------



## kittmitt (Jan 6, 2016)

DELETED


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 6, 2016)

Banned because you only have 1 Bell.


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Banned because you only have 1 Bell.



Banned because anime isn't real.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 6, 2016)

Banned because mY WHOLE LIFE IS A LIE


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 6, 2016)

Banned because of Undertale


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 6, 2016)

banned because of the animu trash


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 6, 2016)

Banned because of your signature.

I will make you have a bad time by banning you mwahaha


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Banned because of your signature.
> 
> I will make you have a bad time by banning you mwahaha



banned because your signature is perfect


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 6, 2016)

Delishush said:


> banned because your signature is perfect



Banned because your signature doesn't contain enough hot legs


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Banned because your signature doesn't contain enough hot legs



banned because hOW DARE YOU


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2016)

banned because turt cheese


----------



## teto (Jan 6, 2016)

Moko said:


> banned because turt cheese



banned because you need to stop posting srsly think about your children


----------



## Heyden (Jan 6, 2016)

You're banned for not having a Lump of Coal


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2016)

you're banned for joining tbt on my friend's 14th birthday!
w8 moko turt cheese is still a thing


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 7, 2016)

You're banned for joing a month after my birthday


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned fir having a sad puppy for a signature.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned for being absent


----------



## Blue99i (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned for not having 500 bells


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

super u ninja'd me

banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Banned for getting ninja'd



banned for making me cry
waaaaaah ;-;


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned because yOU WON'T STOP BANNING ME


----------



## teto (Jan 7, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Banned because yOU WON'T STOP BANNING ME



Banned because iT'S MY JOB


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2016)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned for being active


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 7, 2016)

banned cause you pop up a lot


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 7, 2016)

banned for having a snowflake


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned for having 10 snowflakes


----------



## milkyi (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned because cramps


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned for having 14 snowflakes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned because it's my job


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 7, 2016)

Banned because you were fired from your job so now I gotta ban you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for such a horrible banning reason.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for joining in 2014.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for joining in 2015. That was so last year. Ugh.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because you "Keep going fast."


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for having more lights than me >:^0


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because you have a cute signature


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for sheep being last in line.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for that creepy sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for _your_ creepy sig.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 8, 2016)

banned for buffalo bill


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for knowing >.>


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

You are banned for being a Queen!


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2016)

banned for never changing your avatar



Sugarella said:


> Banned because you have a cute signature



aw ty


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because why should I change it?


----------



## Zane (Jan 8, 2016)

because ur banned


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for not telling why they should change their avatar


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for making your account all about Yoshi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for peanut.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for a very confusing username


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for liking undertale


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for magic.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for lurking professionally.
all i want is to be good at somethin


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for not also lurking professionally. 
you're good at everything


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being the gif queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for not having a photosensitive epileptic safe signature


----------



## N e s s (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being spooky


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because Ness.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being adorable


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for banning Helloxcutiee for cuteness


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because scarves


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

banned because glasses


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being Delishush 
lolwut


----------



## Cory (Jan 8, 2016)

banned because there are over 500 guests in the basement


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because 'bumbo want coin'


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned b/c anime guy in sig is too cute


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being a pokedude


so uncreative it hurts


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for calling yourself uncreative.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because 'we aren't getting married, anyway.'


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because he said it like it was an option.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because your avatar is beautiful


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being correct. Also banned for calling me creative ;-; I never feel creative.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for scaring me with ur sig


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being repetitive on the 'give your opinion on the above user' thread.


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being top poster


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for not hopping on the hype train.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because reasons


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because I hope those are good reasons, you've got there!


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because they arent!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because then somebody must be punished! >: D


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for accidentally calling me cool.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because it wasn't an accident


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because it should have been >:]


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because no it shouldn't


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because shhhhh.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 8, 2016)

banned for being on the best team


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because I've never seen you


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 8, 2016)

banned because now you have


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because the text size is too small and I can barely read it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for that hat....or lack thereof, you ninja.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because I've got nothin'


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 8, 2016)

*banned because look at me now muahaha*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because you're not getting paper


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for having a tasty cake


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned because too many gloves


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 8, 2016)

BANNED FOR BEING LUSH WITH MOSS


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being fab


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for being a person who is disliked.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

Banned for naming your town "My Town"


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned
For
Having
A
Username
That
Rhymes
With
Cinderella


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned
for
typing
like
this


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for typing like that.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for hating my typing.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for not hating my typing


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having a snowflake


----------



## pokedude729 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having Ice Cream


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for dissing ice cream.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having  a kapp'n doll


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being everywhere


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being not everywhere, but just the basement


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being too awesome


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being queen foodmunch


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being an aquarius


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for dissing aquarius'


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having way more posts than me.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## teto (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for making me cri.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having beautiful quotes.


----------



## jiny (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having a 0 in your friend code.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being nice


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for being having inappropriate avatar.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

It's not inappropriate..
Banned for saying my avatar is inappropriate.


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because I can


----------



## Grace12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for lots of banning


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because everyone's dreamie is Whitney.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

You are banned because...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
YOU JUST ARE, OKAY!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because you use enter too much


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because you don't know the secret.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned because you have cool collectibles.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Banned for having more tbt than me right now.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 9, 2016)

Y A B B I W T T S N !
O R A E * A O R O E !
U R N C * N * Y M W !
* * N A * T * * E * !
* * E U * * * * T * !
* * D S * * * * H * !
* * * E * * * * I * !
* * * * * * * * N * !
* * * * * * * * G * !


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 9, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Banned because you have cool collectibles.



*Banned because *







- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaotixRocker said:


> Y A B B I W T T S N !
> O R A E * A O R O E !
> U R N C * N * Y M W !
> * * N A * T * * E * !
> ...



Banned because I'm X2k5a7y, and I approve this message.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for failing to get banned.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for liking Undertale


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

View attachment 161553


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for not making a more threatening ransom ban.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

You are banned because you banned me for not making a more threatening ransom ban that I used to ban Sugarella.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because you overused the word "banned".


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because you have a Toy Hammer.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for having over 10k posts


----------



## jiny (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for having more TBT than me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for having over 1k tbt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because you didn't do the thing.


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

banned bc ur signature gives me nightmares


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because Stitches is creepy.


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned cuz u think Stitches is creepy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for being oddly affected by a gif.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for being on the best team


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

You are
Banned
Because
I said
You are!


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because...
I like your signature? xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for having more tbt than posts


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

You're an acnl lover.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because aren't we all?



BlueSkies said:


> Banned because...
> I like your signature? xD


Banned because THANKS!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned for being a rocking detective


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

Banned because Pekoe is cute!


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you have too many sweets in your items


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you don't have any items.


----------



## Locket (Jan 11, 2016)

BAnned for that cute Kappn doll

I got a mitten


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because mittens are better than nothing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because mittens are not as good as a pear.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because your siggy scared me so hard i spit my apple juice


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have never seen you before


----------



## teto (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because i've seen you a lot


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I've never seen any of you people.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lurking. professionally.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for asking if I wanna have a bad time. Of course I do!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're still scary.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having two voodoo dolls.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for having stitches as your avatar and in your siggy


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not having a siggy.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for Stitches eating a watermelon popsicle. It's too cute and it killed me.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for being sans


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being online right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for watermelon.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being cool


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being cooler


----------



## jiny (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being on a good team.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being cute.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being back and calling everybody pitches.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for getting mad that I'm calling everyone pitches.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for thinking that I'm mad.


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned cuz I still can't memorize your name


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because it's not worth it.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jan 12, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it's not worth it.



^Banned because your GIF sig freaks me out... A LOT                   .


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because your avatar isn't HD.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Dashie101 said:


> ^Banned because your GIF sig freaks me out... A LOT                   .



Banned because it's okay ^-^


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because it's not okay.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because maybe not, but it will be....in time


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because your siggy still don't match.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because what is it supposed to match?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because that question made no sense.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because your statement before hand made no sense either.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for finally coming to terms with the truth. 
Proud of you


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for making me cry with happiness.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE OMG THAT IS NOT ALLOWED HERE!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because I'm not happy anymore smh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because omg bb im so srry! I cri!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because I forgive u hun <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for forgiving and unforgivable soul.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned cuz you be texting at the dinner table hun bye thats illegal.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because that's a lie! I don't sit at the dinner table!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because you're lying because I have a built in camera inside you and I see through your body and I know where you're going.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because ha! _*I'm not going anywhere*_


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because you're still lying. and your siggy made me stay up all night yesterday.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for being so negatively affected by a picture.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because you have a sleeping cat avatar ninja'd me!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for taking me seriously.

- - - Post Merge - - -

^^ meant for x2k5a7y

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because you have a sleeping cat avatar ninja'd me!



Banned for having a green avatar and a red siggy. Doesn't match hun.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because I don't take anything seriously


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because you're fake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because I'm as fake as they come.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because that's offensive to Kim's bootayyy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because Kim's bootay is offensive to itself.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for being yikes.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for being spikes.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

bannned for being bae


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because same~


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

banned because i'm running away


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because we're running in opposite directions.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

banned because you're supposed to follow me and then give me back my glass shoe what you doing hun


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because I'm supposed to stay at the steps, while you run off for no reason, then I'm supposed to stalk you for weeks, until I corner you and shove this glass shoe back onto your unsuspecting foot. Ugh. Get it right.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because i thought you were gonna say " shove this glass shoe up your butt "


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because I thought about it.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because lmao. also banned because you made me addicted to the basement ha


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because I didn't choose the basement lyfe. The basement lyfe chose me.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because you spelled lyfe wrong. It's supposed to be laife.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because dammit...i _tryed _so hard.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because for a second i'm like wow you spelled tryed wrong too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LMAO IT IS SPELLED WRONG IM CONFUSING MYSELF HAAHA


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Lmao. Banned because I spelled it wrong on purpose. my plan is working


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

banned because you're trying to kill me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because naahhhhhhh....myabe.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because i said so.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned for not knowing the secret >.>


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because i gtg t.t cya tomorrow hun <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 12, 2016)

Banned because 'night. I'll count the tears, 'til you return </3


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned because I dunno why I'm still awake...


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2016)

omg you changed your avatar. 
you're still banned but now it's for being a detective


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned because that's so Zany of a reason.


----------



## teto (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned because I WANNA BE A DETECTIVE
WAAH.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned because NO! YOU CAN'T!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned because I'm finally back from school.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned for having a fat, lazy cat


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned for being a fat, lazy cat.


----------



## bigger34 (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned because hey why not.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned because CAke


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned because bae.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 14, 2016)

banned because 404 signature not found


----------



## teto (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned because you have hot collectibles


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned because back in the day "hot" meant stolen, when used like that.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 15, 2016)

Banned because I will never be able to remember your username.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

Banned because it's not worth it.


----------



## Zane (Jan 15, 2016)

Banned cuz u said the same thing to me


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 15, 2016)

banned because you have three lumps of coal which means you were really naughty last year


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

Zane said:


> Banned cuz u said the same thing to me



Banned because the same statement deserves the same response. Also banned because I believe in being consistent..


----------



## macskar. (Jan 15, 2016)

^Banned because of cuss in sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

Banned because censored cussing doesn't count.


----------



## macskar. (Jan 15, 2016)

^banned because of comeback


----------



## Neon Skylite (Jan 15, 2016)

Banned because big signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 15, 2016)

Banned because big..._too big..._


----------



## Xylia (Jan 15, 2016)

banned because avatar shows his nips


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

banned because your avatar is small


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned because pears


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned because how could you say something so cruel and insensitive to such a graceful soul?!?! T^T


----------



## skarmory (Jan 18, 2016)

banned for the use of T^T


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for also using such atrocities.


----------



## meowduck (Jan 18, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE OF T^T


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

BANNED FOR ALSO BECAUSE OF T^T HOW DARE YOU PEOPLE!


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

banned for being the gif queen!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for knowing my secret!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for having a secret


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

If you can't keep it, you're banned.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned because #NobodyGivesA****ing*ss!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned because that pear collectible looks lonely


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for extreme cuteness.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Banned because #NobodyGivesA****ing*ss!



Banned because #brochill 

Also banned because ass isn't censored automatically.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for having a spoiler in your siggy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

Banned for having pokemon references.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for having a gemstone


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for having a pear.


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for being cool asf.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned for also being cool asf.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned because I want to be in #TeamNobodyGivesA****.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 19, 2016)

Banned because nobody give a ****  
jkjk


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned because I just had a brain fart


----------



## sahpse (Jan 20, 2016)

banned because pokemanz made ur avatar


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned cause no avatar


----------



## teto (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned because u dont love me


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

banned because you have animated things in your signature.


----------



## skarmory (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for a circular avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned for that tree.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for being a lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned for unintentionally making a Silent Hill:Homecoming reference.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm bored lol


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for being bored


----------



## Nightray (Jan 20, 2016)

banned because you only have 58 bells


----------



## duckvely (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for not being a morningray


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for having so much cake


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for having a snowflake


----------



## Nightray (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for being so chaotic


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for joining in 2008


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned for helping right an almost rhyming song, in the form of bans.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

Banned cuz bae


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

banned for hitting 3k posts and not acknowledging it


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for having 12.5k posts and then some.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because sonic icon


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> banned for hitting 3k posts and not acknowledging it



omg I didn't even notice.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned for not celebrating 3k posts by saying ''oh yay''


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because grape....Also banned because they're terrible, but I really like them. TRIPLE BANNED BECAUSE I AM conflicted.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because YOU SPOOPED ME


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because what even.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because what odd.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because stylish avi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because I'm a salad, and Abby loves you.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because i know abby doesn't love me why would you lie to me
do you even love me ;(


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because pepe


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because you insulted pepe


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because pepe got rekt


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because it's true and i cant handle the truth


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because i want all of your collectibles n OW


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because nope. also cheese


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because you made pepe cry you monster

]


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because pepe is ugly


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because i still can't handle the truth


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because bad memes


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because mettaton is hotter than mettaton ex


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because undertale

NINJA'D

Banned because memes.. ...


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because ninja'd


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because pepe is bae


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because shouldn't you be at school? >.>


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because I ditched.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

banned bc you're a sexe indoan


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because same


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

banned bc I fell off the bed


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because lmao did you find pizza under there


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned bc what kind of ignorant **** would leave pizza under their bed


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because me


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because has a koreaboo sig somewhere in there


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because lies


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

banned bc


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned cuz i own u and ur a little turd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for calling people turds without photographic evidence.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because i don't need photographic evidence because i own everyone


----------



## N a t (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for slavery! ^ >.<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

*Banned because *


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

banned bc 169 bells


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because i own you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because you don't even own yourself.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned becus u shud go nd love urself


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because IM SO FANCY U ALREADY KNOW


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because same.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because similar.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because different.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned for the sake of sanity.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned because congruent.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because of January birthstone idk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE HOW DARE YOU ATTACK SOMEONE SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

banned for yelling


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because I wot m8?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

banned for protecting me birthstone


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

banned for being lazyy


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

banned bc brie cheese


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

banned bc wtf


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Justina said:


> banned bc brie cheese



Banned for copying Moko.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

banned bc moko is my soulmate


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2016)

Banned because Moko's everybody's soulmate.


----------



## Xylia (Jan 22, 2016)

banned for creepy gif


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned for equally creepy sig.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because WTF?!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because HWHAT?


----------



## Llust (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc your sig is too hot for tbt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because oh, okay. That makes sense.


----------



## Xylia (Jan 22, 2016)

banned b/c cant rmbr username


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned bc where'd you get those bells


----------



## Xylia (Jan 22, 2016)

banned b/c u have a , in your username


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc I couldn't put a .


----------



## Xylia (Jan 22, 2016)

banned b/c u have too many posts xD


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc look at Sugarella's posts and join date


----------



## Xylia (Jan 22, 2016)

banned b/c u made me speechless


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc she almost has as many posts as the queen, moko


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc this cannot happen


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc Bobby Flay


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned bc you mentioned the father of sin


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

banned just cuz


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because I can.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

banned because you have animated avi


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned for being a meme


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

banned for being salty


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned bc we're soulmates


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc soulmates don't ban eachother


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

banned becuz ur 11 why arent u at school


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned bc I start homeschool next week and I recently moved


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned for good luck!


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because user name is too complicated


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because I like it like that.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because you're not the gif queen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because you're not the one who appointed me. Therefore, you're not the one who can demote me.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

banned beacuse cream puffs


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because most active


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

banned because of a Spongebob reference?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned for gratefulness


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because youscare me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because I scare myself.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Benned bc that sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because Wayne Brady was always my favorite on WLIIA.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned bc I was told to when playing ToD


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

banned because what is ur sig omg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because Idek what food your sig gave me this time, but I'm consistently amused by it.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because you didn't describe what the food looked like so I could tell you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because it made me think of lasagna.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

banned because you left us.. </3


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because it made me think of lasagna.



Banned because it probably was lasagna. I know every single food I have in that sig and that's like almost 30


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

banned because you're food is killin me.


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because food helps you live, not die


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

banned for being a MEME


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Pasta said:


> banned because you left us.. </3



Banned because left who?


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned bc there needs to be a sig cult


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned for not elaborating and making it happen.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc im busy finding awesome sigs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned for good luck!


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

ninja'd

banned because your creepy creepy sigs


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

banned bc how am i not banned yet


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because I got banned because I *kept* putting "inappropriate"/"disturbing" sigs up and arguing about it. So, idk.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned because you have tasty cake.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned bc pepe has boobs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned for perfection.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Banned bc why aren't we friends


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

banned because you like pepe


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

banned because we are

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad wow

banned because ur siggys r too much


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for wow, getting ninja'd. Oh, the shame!


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

banned for being banned


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because ugh I thought I banned you already!


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because you didn't.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because now I have  Haha!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned bc Spope


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned becus quik scopd


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for saying you need a name changer.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned for being jealous of my need of a name changer.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned bc I am Pepe


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because ONLY I CAN BE PEPE


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because I hate pepe


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because how and why


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

banned for memeing too much


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned bc my arm and lip are bleeding


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because sig is too fab


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned bc I'm the delishush-ified piichinu


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for that comma in your username.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

banned bc i need to be banned


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because now you're banned....forever.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

banned bc my inner troll is emerging


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because I see that.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

banned bc delishush approves of the new me


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

banned bcus too perf


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because I didn't say food.


----------



## teto (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because I did


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 23, 2016)

banned for being you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for the evil demon lord elmo.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because elmo is on fire

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh ninja'd

banned because you're on #teamnobodygivesaf*uck


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because it's the best team.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

banned bc why am i not in it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because nobody gives a **** if you're in it or not...that's the point.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 23, 2016)

banned for being a professional lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for no avatar.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 23, 2016)

banned for being the gif queen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for being the duck queen.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 23, 2016)

banned for having 3 usernames in your sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

banned for having 9.3k posts


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for 12k posts


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because your username sounds like visionary


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned cus why not


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

banned bc im kpop trash now


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned becus ye


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because i have more tbt donated than you


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned becus you only have more by 2 omg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because oh rlly?


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because thanks babe


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because I'm bored


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because "if you're bored then you're boring. The agony and the irony, they're killing me. Whoa!"


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for having numbers in your username.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because I feel like you've been around longer than you have.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned cus cus cus


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

banned bc u changed ur username.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned cus u made me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned bc animated avi and siggy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because I had 120 bells in the ABD and didn't even freakin' know about it!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because damn nice


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned bc why isnt Spongebob mod


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

banned because he doesn't deserve it


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned cus idk

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned cuz ninjad


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because I wanna say hi...so hi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because you deserve it.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because you posted more than me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because that happens sometimes. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned becus ur sig still scares me and ur ruining my catflix and chill sessions


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

banned bc pusheen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned coz single


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned cus broken sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because my sig is not broken.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

banned cus i was ninjad


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because nobody's sig is broken. Get yur stuff together.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

bannned becus justinas is broken


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned because maybe for you, but not for me <3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

ew <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned for reminding me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned for distracting me.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned for being alive.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned for being dead inside.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned for being rite


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm always right.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because youre wrong


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because you forgot an apostrophe.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned cus its bedtime goodnite hun


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because you called me a duck and a cow


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned cus u are a duck and a cow.

k now ima sleep


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I got a warning and Justina, got their wish. 

Goodnight


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because im gonna have nightmares tonight


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I have nightmares every night.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because that avi


----------



## selsab (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because kid cat is not the best cat


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because that is a lie


----------



## selsab (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because my cat is the best cat just kidding he sucks


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because you think your cat sucks


----------



## selsab (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because he just knocked his entire litter box over so I think that qualifies as sucking so you're banned


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because he's special and you need to accept him


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because Mr. Krabs


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because you banned me for mr. krabs


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because mr. krabs is ugga


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because stop hating on my waifu


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because that avi isn't animated


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm poor don't criticize me!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because Rudy is best cat.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because no he is not


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because prove it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because yeahhhh! Prove it.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because 







not cute enough that's the proof!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because that is the cutest cat ever.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because kid cat is second best cat

edit: ninja'd

banned because but that signature is not


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because shut your dirty mouth


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because Mr. Krabs would not approve.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because this is best cat:



edit: if i get one more ninja i will put on a ninja suit myself and hunt you all down

banned because yes he would


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because you don't know **** bout my waifu

Edit: NO


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because Kid Cat would then be the third best cat, because Rudy is 2nd, after that one.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because we would all make great moderators


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I agree


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I would love/hate to be a mod.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because you would both love and hate something


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because i said "awwwww" the first time i saw your sig.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because i said "oh" the first time i saw your sig

(actually it made me laugh)


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I cringed the first time I saw your sig

DAMN YOU NINJA


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because you cringed at a ninja kitten


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I will cringe at whatever I want


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned for inappropriate cringing.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because rude

banned because ninja


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because you don't like ninja's


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because you assumed that i do not like ninjas


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned for bashing me for assuming


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned for no i didn't


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because oh, I'm sorry 

There I go assuming again ._.


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because i accept your apology


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because you're too nice


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because you're too cute


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because thank you :3


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because no prob C:


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because stOP being soo CUTE


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because MR. KRABS WAIFU IS BEST WAIFU


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE I AGREE SO HARD


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE WE ARE BANNING EACH OTHER FOR NICE REASONS


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE WE ARE BAD BANNERS


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE AGREED


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

BANNED BECAUSE LET'S APPLY FOR MOD POSITION AND BAN ALL NICE PEOPLE


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I like your avatar.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because stitches is overrated


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned cus mr.krabs isn't ur waifu


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because pusheen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because at my best I am the worst.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm awesome


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 24, 2016)

banned bcuz piplup


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned for nostalgia.


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 24, 2016)

^ Banned because that frown was not turned upside down


----------



## N e s s (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because i can't find you


----------



## Nemo The Fish (Jan 24, 2016)

^Banned because too close to Sony's slogan: _"Greatness Awaits..."_


----------



## N e s s (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because oh no you figured out my secret!!!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned becus lmao too bad


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because the answer is no.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because i never wanted you anyway


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because that's the greatest news ever.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because im kidding i do


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because how disappointing.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because nvm


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because yay!


----------



## Mango (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because of your signature what the ****


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because you cussed.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because Chara

oops

Banned because ninja


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned becus u don't like me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because everybody likes you.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned cus thanks babe


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned for thanking people. That's not allowed here.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned for being a bish


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm never a bish.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because your are


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 24, 2016)

banned because creepiness


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

banned cus ur a bish too


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm not.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

ninjad idk you oops sry kiddo


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because that user title


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because dat money


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because of that creepy pfp


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because Professional Lurker

Edit: TOXI YOU NINJA

Banned because Cato


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because catfish.


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned because how dare you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 24, 2016)

Banned for asking such a silly question.


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned because


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Banned because


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because avatar = nopenopenope


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because bananas.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because not enough stitches.


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because Mettaton belongs to me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for insulting my avatar.


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I can't help myself.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

My avatar is pure beauty. So, you're banned.


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

My avatar is too fab, so you're banned.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 25, 2016)

banned for furries


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for that heart. Shameful.


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because reasons


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because of that cupcake!


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned bc how dare you ban me because of a cupcake!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because how dare you even have a cupcake!


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because food tease


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I am not


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because bad icon.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because my icon is perfect.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because its creepy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because everything is creepy to everyone.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

banned for banning


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for that sig


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because waifu


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned bc your sig is _way_ too fab


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because your sig made me say, "whoa".


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned bc your sig makes me go EEP


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because you're avatar is making my food senses tingle


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I want grape soda.


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned bc your icon is creepy


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because pink


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 25, 2016)

banned bc the odds arent in your favor


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because true true


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because you're banned, and that is the only banning reason I need to ban you.


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because of chocolate cake


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because of stale cake (give me them all k thx)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because of chili.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned for being salt


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

banned because i just found the easter egg in my own sig


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I said food.


----------



## teto (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because you weren't supposed to.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I forget that I gave you bells and get confused every time I look at your sig.


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2016)

banned because you gave me bells


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I like to help, when I can ^-^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because I've seen you a lot lately in the Basement


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 25, 2016)

banned bcuz tokashi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned because I've seen you a lot lately in the Basement



Banned because I'm always in the basement.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because nostalgia.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2016)

Banned because you're always in the Basement lol


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because I've never seen you before


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because food


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 26, 2016)

banned because your avatar is way too cute


----------



## Damniel (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for being Undetale trash.

Just kidding who cares what games you like.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for being you.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for banning someone here again


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because legs


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

banned because im hungry and i ate your cupcakes


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because what about my cupcakes?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because they bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Wishii (Jan 26, 2016)

banned because of your scary avatar & signature


----------



## teto (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because of your cute avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because I've run out of reasons to ban you, and it's all your fault.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for that complicated username


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because it's not _that_ complicated.


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because your signature is just WTFFF NO


----------



## Temmie (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because I like their signature


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because you don't have a full mitten layout


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because my signature is just WTFFF yes!


----------



## Temmie (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because the truth hurts


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because you only have 4 bells


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for a cool signature


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because why _is _it always him?


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because you are on the best team.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because u changed ur user


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because your sig is your life


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for your abundance of mittens.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for the creepy avatar and sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because I miss neopets.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because sammmmmmmeeeeeee


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because it's always Neville


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because Bob is still beautiful flower.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned bc I'm back, bish


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned for being banned


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned bc you're too sugary


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because I'm not sugarella anymore!!!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because you changed your username.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned bc what happened to me


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

Banned because u want to change ur username


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned bc I have the bells but I want to keep 500


----------



## GamingKittenCorp (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because the Belgian Waffle clan banished thee.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because you posted.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because someone on TBT confessions hates you


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because su


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because hot leg leg so hot


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because pink


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because it's always you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned for mythical creatures.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of chuck e cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because saaammmeeee


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because england doesn't have Chuck E. Cheese


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned bc look what happened to me, senpai


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because I'm not your senpai


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because you're not anybody's senpai.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned for being basement scum


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned for joining me.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jan 27, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for joining me.



Banned for being the Gif Queen.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned bc I dislike your sig


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned bc i like ur sig
a lot


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because that pic of an apple pie in your sig makes me feel some type of way.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

banned bc upskirt shot doe


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

banned because UR A DIRTY NINJA ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

banned bc MAC N' CHEEEEEESE


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because yo memes ended up offending someone.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

banned bc ikr
sexe pepe b so sexe


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because was banned


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned for being banned twice


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because I was only banned once


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

banned bc thats a lie


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned for snitchin on peoples lies.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because


Spoiler


----------



## teto (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because wasn't a lie


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned bc I want an animated avi


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because your future animated avi will cause instantaneous blindness upon looking at it.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

banned bc are you Sapphire


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because you sagittarius


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2016)

You, Ms. GIF Queen, are banned for not having a GIF King.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

You're banned for having an avatar of a character that's been stuck in primarily bad appearances in games and mediocre tv shows.


----------



## Discord (Jan 27, 2016)

You're banned for being banned in this banning game and also making me say you're banned since you're banned over and over again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because I once banned someone 100 times in one ban.


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

banned because ur cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned bc thats a stupid reason to ban someone


----------



## Tensu (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because of unnecessary comma at the end of the username.


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because your username has numbers in it


----------



## Discord (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned because of Tumblr


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned for being on Smash


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned for being on whatever the hell you're on.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Banned bc most 11 year olds don't do drugs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned for only saying "_most_ don't", instead of saying you don't.


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned because I have mod powers not


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned because what a shame. You should acquire some.


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

banned because how m8


----------



## teto (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned because food.


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 28, 2016)

banned because WHERE


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned for not crawling into a box and moving with me


----------



## VividVero (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned for being a weeb


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned because 
*I AM HELGA*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

banned for being spoopeh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned because you haven't seen Flurry singing.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

banned because *OH GOD*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned because *HWHAT?*


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

banned bc you told me how to get banned, bish


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned because I got a warning for it, too, bish.


----------



## jiny (Jan 28, 2016)

banned because why


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned bc REASONS


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

aixoo said:


> banned because why



Banned because idk. Encouraging rule breaking or something.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

banned because food porn


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned for talking about the best porn ever.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 28, 2016)

banned because what's the other kind


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because this thread has been around for almost 11 years.


----------



## Llust (Jan 29, 2016)

banned for being the gif queen


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 29, 2016)

banned because HI


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned for greeting someone so courteously.


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because do you sleep


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because I do sleep, but the better question is *do you?*


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because yes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned for not being asleep, then


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned for having a typo in your sig ;D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because I can't find it ;-; 
Also banned because you're back!


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

banned cus


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because you disappeared for a while too.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 29, 2016)

banned cus i was sick of life


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

Banned because life is always sickening.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 29, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I can't find it ;-;
> Also banned because you're back!



Banned because the typo is in my username. lol x3

And banned because I'm so happy you kept our quotes! I hope the whole banning brigade comes back too


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because the typo is in my username. lol x3
> 
> And banned because I'm so happy you kept our quotes! I hope the whole banning brigade comes back too



Banned because lmao I've had it there for so long, and never noticed. Also banned because of course I did. I miss my wall of quotes. I hope so, too, but I doubt it.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 29, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because lmao I've had it there for so long, and never noticed. Also banned because of course I did. I miss my wall of quotes. I hope so, too, but I doubt it.



Banned because I sent a friend request to you again! And I'm sorry for deleting comments. I was in huge trouble and had to delete everything ;;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because I sent a friend request to you again! And I'm sorry for deleting comments. I was in huge trouble and had to delete everything ;;



Banned because I accepted, of course. That's fine. Don't apologize. Why were you in so much trouble?


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 29, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I accepted, of course. That's fine. Don't apologize. Why were you in so much trouble?



Banned because it's a long story. I lost a lot of things including someone I really cared about, but I'm alright now.

How have you been lately?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2016)

mysonicplush said:


> Banned because it's a long story. I lost a lot of things including someone I really cared about, but I'm alright now.
> 
> How have you been lately?



Banned because I'm sorry you had to go through all of that then. That's terrible. 
I'm alright. I'm alive. That's about the extent of it ^^ How have you been, aside from "alright"? Whatcha been up to?


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 29, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I'm sorry you had to go through all of that then. That's terrible.
> I'm alright. I'm alive. That's about the extent of it ^^ How have you been, aside from "alright"? Whatcha been up to?



Banned because you are so awesome. I'm sorry for bringing the mood down. Right now I'm just excited to be back. 

I'm glad you're still on the forums! For a while, I thought all my old friends would be gone too. Oh, and so far all I've been doing is helping my parents move our store from the mall to a smaller shopping plaza. @_@ Blehh

How about you?


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 30, 2016)

Banned because what was your previous username


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 30, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Banned because you are so awesome. I'm sorry for bringing the mood down. Right now I'm just excited to be back.
> 
> I'm glad you're still on the forums! For a while, I thought all my old friends would be gone too. Oh, and so far all I've been doing is helping my parents move our store from the mall to a smaller shopping plaza. @_@ Blehh
> 
> How about you?



Banned because nah I'm not, and you didn't. The mood was already down, anyway lol, but better now. Maybe y'all will get more business there  I'm fine. My irl friend is pregnant, and I got a new book today for 25? ^-^ I love books...even if I don't read them.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because nah I'm not, and you didn't. The mood was already down, anyway lol, but better now. Maybe y'all will get more business there  I'm fine. My irl friend is pregnant, and I got a new book today for 25? ^-^ I love books...even if I don't read them.



Banned for getting a book so cheap! What's the title? 

Congrats to your friend! -throws confetti- Thats wonderful ^u^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and is it okay if you write my username as Dae Min in your sig? I just changed it today


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 30, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Banned for getting a book so cheap! What's the title?
> 
> Congrats to your friend! -throws confetti- Thats wonderful ^u^
> 
> ...



Banned because I meant to ask, if you wanted me to change it or not. It's called _The Capture_. It's owls or something. Idk I found it at the thrift store and it looked good enough. I prefer kids/young adult books, lately lol. Thank you thank you. I'mma be an unofficial godmother xD


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because I meant to ask, if you wanted me to change it or not. It's called _The Capture_. It's owls or something. Idk I found it at the thrift store and it looked good enough. I prefer kids/young adult books, lately lol. Thank you thank you. I'mma be an unofficial godmother xD



Banned because thank you for changing it! And banned for getting a cool book about owls. I love young adult fiction because they're usually light reads. A guilty pleasure. OuO

Have you ever read Dean Koontz's books? He's an adult novelist but he wrotes a lot of horror thriller. I remember horror's your favorite genre

- - - Post Merge - - -

*writes

Stupid typos >8U


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 30, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Banned because thank you for changing it! And banned for getting a cool book about owls. I love young adult fiction because they're usually light reads. A guilty pleasure. OuO
> 
> Have you ever read Dean Koontz's books? He's an adult novelist but he wrotes a lot of horror thriller. I remember horror's your favorite genre



Banned because no problem ^u^ Me too. That's one thing that's changed about me over the years. I don't enjoy horror as much or as frequently as I used to. I haven't read anything of his. I have a book by him, but it's part of a series, and it's the second book D: lol. So, I didn't read it. #1 thing I got sick of reading horror for, is that they always end up being some weird twisted erotic horror novel, and idk...Don't like it >n<


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because no problem ^u^ Me too. That's one thing that's changed about me over the years. I don't enjoy horror as much or as frequently as I used to. I haven't read anything of his. I have a book by him, but it's part of a series, and it's the second book D: lol. So, I didn't read it. #1 thing I got sick of reading horror for, is that they always end up being some weird twisted erotic horror novel, and idk...Don't like it >n<



GASP

Really? Aw, okay.. I will miss talking about all things horror with you. And you're right on the nose when it comes to them too. Dean Koontz's books, especially ones like Midnight, are practically screaming twisted erotica lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 30, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> GASP
> 
> Really? Aw, okay.. I will miss talking about all things horror with you. And you're right on the nose when it comes to them too. Dean Koontz's books, especially ones like Midnight, are practically screaming twisted erotica lol



Banned because you didn't ban me xP 

I still love psychological thriller, as always, and I still enjoy horror, if it's good. Lol. I wouldn't really like him much, then. The last good horror book I read was Carved in Darkness. Ugh it was so amazing <3


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Banned because TAKE THE CONVERSATION TO VMs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 30, 2016)

Banned because I DO WHAT I WANT!


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 30, 2016)

Banned because I'm deleting this from my subscribed threads


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 30, 2016)

Banned for having fun with that.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

Banned for having a really happy guy in your sig


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 30, 2016)

Banned for way too cute of art my God.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 30, 2016)

Banned for being so sweet! Thank you ;u;


----------



## teshima (Jan 31, 2016)

banned for low post quality. have you not read the guidelines? NO SMILEY REPLIES.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned because  :-( :-D :-: :-/ :-$


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned because the best response.


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for now having TWO really happy guys in your sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned for also changing your username


----------



## Dae Min (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned because I want to eat that cupcake


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned because you have a swirl


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 31, 2016)

Banned because my avi makes everyone hungry


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because your avi also made me hungry


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because I've seen your siggy quite a bit lately o.o


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because piplup is my favorite water starter


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because you have an art blog


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

banned because your birthday is 13 days before mine


----------



## nami26 (Feb 1, 2016)

banned because avatar is wayyyy too cute


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because it's 9:01 PM for me rn and I NEED TO GET THIS HOMEWORK DONE AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned again so you can finish that homework even faster


----------



## ollibear (Feb 2, 2016)

Banned because you think homework is more important than commenting




[it's true though]


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

banned because your town's name is fettywap (rad tho)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2016)

Banned for having heart emojis in your sig


----------



## N e s s (Feb 2, 2016)

Banned for...wait, theres no reason to ban you!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Banned for having a great Ness pun


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

banned because your art is cute


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

Banned for being awesome, and sweet ^^ Thank you


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned because you aren't banned yet


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 3, 2016)

banned for possession of weaponry (death the kid)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned because your sig isn't symmetrical


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

you're banned bc your signature isn't symmetrical either.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned because you made me realize I'm asymmetrical scum


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 3, 2016)

banned for self-hate


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

banned for being a princess.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for banning me


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

banned for having a pink flamingo icon.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned because you didn't know it's Flora from New Leaf


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

banned bc you're correcting me.


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 3, 2016)

banned for collectibles aesthetic


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

banned for banning me for having the legit cutest collectible lineup ever.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for banning someone because they banned you


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for Banning someone who banned someone because they banned them


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone for banning someone for banning them


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 3, 2016)

banned for continuing the banning chain going on


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for not continuing the banning chain


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for not saying C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for putting a groid in your siggy.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 3, 2016)

Banned for not having quagsire in your avatar


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

you're banned for having sanic as ur icon.


----------



## AudyBanana (Feb 4, 2016)

Banned for misspelling Sonic!


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 4, 2016)

Banned for you icon looking like conker


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

Banned for mettaton


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

Banned because I want a poker deck based on butterflies


----------



## jiny (Feb 4, 2016)

Banned because keep going fast


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 4, 2016)

The only card you have is an ace. That's really unfair. BANNED!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 5, 2016)

Banned for not appreciating the ace more.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because cheese is good


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Feb 7, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Banned because cheese is good



Banned for talking about cheese because I'm lactose intolerant


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned for banning me because of cheese c:


----------



## MasqueradeAlice (Feb 7, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Banned for banning me because of cheese c:



Banned for the unfair banning of banning


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because everyone in this thread is banned unfairly


----------



## teto (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because you insulted this thread


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 7, 2016)

banned bc dancing cats


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 7, 2016)

banned because you stole my tortilla and put a whale in the bathtub. ^


----------



## teto (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned because you're a dirty ninja


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned for banning the ninja


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned for going too fast


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned for not going fast enough xD


----------



## Discord (Feb 7, 2016)

Banned since your avatar has white frosting on the cupcake and i despise of vanilla icing.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 7, 2016)

you is banned for having a koopa pfp


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because butterflies are in your sig


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2016)

you are banned from /r/pyongyang


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what that is


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because nobody ever does.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because I still don't know the meaning of your username and we've been friends for a while xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because nobody ever does XD Also banned for making me repeat myself


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for repeating yourself and not telling me

It is now the greatest mystery of tbt


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because you're probably the only one who wonders about it xD


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because I remember asking you about it when we first met here, and now I'm doing it again 8D


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because the mystery must live on!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because this secret is more secret than the krabby patty secret formula


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because it's super top secret info, I gathered from a movie.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for not mentioning this movie's title


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned because aha! I knew you were trying to steal me secret!


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for accusing me of stealing >u> <u<

- - - Post Merge - - -

And banned because your secret will be mine someday -cue evil laugh-


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2016)

*Banned because 
*


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for using a gif


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for not using a gif


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

banned for not coloring your avatar and sig


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for having cute villagers


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 8, 2016)

banned for making me ban you again


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

banned because of girl staring at me in the sig.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 8, 2016)

Banning you for banning me again ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for getting ninja'd


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

Banned for having a post merge


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Banned for having a cool gif in your sig


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

Banned for always being the top poster.


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

Banned because Stitches is eating a watermelon


----------



## Puffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Banned because your avatar is black and white, and so is your signature.


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

banned because i havent seen you in 10000 years


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned because your sig is cute.


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 12, 2016)

Banned because stitches in Sig.


----------



## Izaya (Feb 15, 2016)

Banned because octopus.


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 15, 2016)

Banned for having no collectables


----------



## Puffy (Feb 18, 2016)

Banned because you have quite a few pears


----------



## AlexanderPie (Feb 21, 2016)

banned because you joined after me


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Dorian (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned for never sleeping


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned because your username reminds me of durians.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 21, 2016)

banned bcoz of dawn in your avatar


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned for having a "<3" in your NN ID.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned because Dawn is second worst female protagonist


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned for saying that lol


----------



## Puffy (Feb 21, 2016)

Banned because I'm just kidding I like Dawn


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 23, 2016)

Puffy said:


> Banned because I'm just kidding I like Dawn



Banned for living XD


----------



## Espurr (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for banning someone on false pretenses.


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 23, 2016)

Espurr said:


> Banned for banning someone on false pretenses.



Banned for banning meh =(


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for banning you


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 23, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> Banned for banning someone for banning you



Banned for going fasts


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for going too slow


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for creepy avi


----------



## Espurr (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for not so creepy avi


----------



## Puffy (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned because Espurr is best pokemon


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

banned for having a popsicle


----------



## Espurr (Feb 23, 2016)

Banned for sniping


----------



## jiny (Feb 23, 2016)

banned for being the sleepiest kitty


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

banned because weird ears


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for joining TBT before me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2016)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## Zura (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned cause we're old buddies xD


----------



## wassop (Feb 25, 2016)

banned for that avatar : ' ((


----------



## Zura (Feb 26, 2016)

Banned for banning me :|


----------



## Happycarmen (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for lack of reason to ban


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for being new to TBT


----------



## Espurr (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for only posting 92 times in 2.5 years.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for being the sleepiest kitty


----------



## Espurr (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for having a pear in your item lineup.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for 2cute espurr.


----------



## Zura (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for an excessive amount of pink.


----------



## Trip (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for having babies fight


----------



## tae (Feb 27, 2016)

banned for having such an ugly bright color of green in your signature.


----------



## Espurr (Feb 27, 2016)

Banned for not being teasack


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

banned for only having one apple


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for Makoto.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 28, 2016)

your signature and avatar is creepy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for not knowing that it always is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2016)

Banning myself for site glitch.


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for being to awesome


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Espurr (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for being two separate characters.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for being a kitty who's not getting any sleep.


----------



## Espurr (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for running away.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for joining 3 days after my b-day.


----------



## Espurr (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for joining eight days before your birthday.


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for joining 3 days after acnl's birthday.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

banned for entering an invalid/expired image url


----------



## Espurr (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for having two Birthstones in your item lineup.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 29, 2016)

banned for being espurr


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for being possessive of fictional characters.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 29, 2016)

banned because you probably find those creepy gifs in the deep web


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2016)

banned because laura


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 29, 2016)

Jetix said:


> banned because you probably find those creepy gifs in the deep web



Banned because I don't ^-^


----------



## toxapex (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for that creepy signature. Accordions freak me out man...


----------



## Zura (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned for not being on enough.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned because I have none of those collectibles in your collectible line-up 0.o


----------



## Espurr (Feb 29, 2016)

Banned because the first P in your username isn't capitalized.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 1, 2016)

Banned because the first 'p' in *your* username isn't capitalized.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 1, 2016)

Banned because that profile picture is creepy lol D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 1, 2016)

Banned because same ;n;


----------



## Espurr (Mar 1, 2016)

Banned for being a professional lurker.



Tardis2016 said:


> band because you only have a apple.



You don't have anything, brah.  What'chu talkin' 'bout?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 1, 2016)

band because you only have a apple.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned for being tardi to the parti


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned because there is no parti.


----------



## Ami (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned bcs creepy sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned because it's not creepy >:]


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

banned because the pig is creepy and disgusting


----------



## Limon (Mar 2, 2016)

banned because anime swim boy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned for the stars.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned because you're a professional lurker.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned because Scoot <3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

Banned for also liking Scoot.<3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because everyone should like Scoot


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because weird goblins/monsters making music in signature


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for having an orange in your collectible line-up.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for having a Timmy Nook doll.... (lolz burn)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for saying lolz instead of 'lol'.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because your sig is better than mine.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because your siggy is pretty cute too owo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because teams.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because you're the gif queen


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because makoto


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> banned because makoto



makoto is too beautiful to get banned! lol

banned because most active member


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because orange!!!!1shift

banend because no he's not


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because you're denying how beautiful he is


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because nope u big cheese


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 4, 2016)

banned for being #1 sht poster


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because too puffy hair


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

banned for being a red tropical fish


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned for liking lil boys


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> banned for liking lil boys



LOL wat? im not a pedo for christ sake

banned coz of accusing me of liking lil boys


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 4, 2016)

banned for bumping a 10 minute old thread


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because your sig changed


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because user name.
once did doubt you were someone I used to know.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because Espa?ol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because peach butts


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because too much music!!!!!!!!!!1!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because music is life


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because its true


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because cakes


----------



## Hermione Granger (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because NINJA


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned because you're not a wizard


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because cracker chocolate


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because IM HUNGRY


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned because 2 user title color changes


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because mice


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned because I wish I had a kappa doll v.v


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

banned because turts


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 4, 2016)

Banned because noiru.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned because you banned yourself.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 7, 2016)

banned because you seriously need to stop banning yourself now.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for having only 8 collectibles in your collectible line-up.


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for Piplup reasons (derp)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned because Phil.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

banned because gif queen


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned for being...my friend? XD


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 8, 2016)

Banned for being dawn and piplup at the same time


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 9, 2016)

Band because you have over 300 Tbt


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

banned for misspelling of the word banned


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

banned cause yer sig is 2 edgy 5 me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

banned because sheep cheese


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 9, 2016)

Banned because you have more collectibles than me


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

banned because i can't handle how pretty your avi is


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Banned because your sig is hanging out the spoiler


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

I know i'm getting a new one made Q.Q

Banned cause you're prob the one who makes villagers lose their mittens


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

HOW DERE U

Banned because Pear collectible


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

OH I DARR

banned cause Tem is sposd to strrt familee wit EGG


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned because wut?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

banded because you're a trademark prof lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned because that may or may not be true.


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 10, 2016)

banned because what the heeeeeck is that sig?!?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned because it's a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

banned because goat cheese


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 10, 2016)

banned because cheese enthusiast


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

banned because stilton cheese

(that banned for [insert cheese] thing is a thing that go way back with me and secondsider lol)


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 10, 2016)

banned cause fair enough

edit, i thought the "sheep cheese" one for me was cause of the user title


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

idek who i banned for that but yes? xD hahaha

anyways banned because cheese strings


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

you're banned because you'll never remember or find that geisha avatar again....


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 10, 2016)

Banned for not putting Lord Helix on your sig .


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2016)

Banned for banning for such an unbannable reason. Oh, the shame!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2016)

****ing banned for continuously banning yourself in a futile attempt to keep this thread from dying.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because you still have that creepy profile pic D:<


----------



## giulsiruu (Mar 12, 2016)

banned because reasons


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 12, 2016)

Banned because reasons isn't an efficient answer


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned because reasons is always a reasonable answer.


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned because omg that pig creeps the he'll out of me. Please take it away and kill it with fire!!


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned because your avatar is too cute...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned because thank you!  Too sweet.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned for lurking!!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned because I remember you!


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Dangit Dx

Banned because you know me *-*


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned for having no collectibles.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned because of your avatars booboos!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned for not kissing my avatars booboos. Lol


----------



## meowduck (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned because the sweetness gave me diabeetus cx


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2016)

*Banned because *


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 13, 2016)

Banned because diabeetus can't get diabeetus because diabeetus doesn't exist
c:


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 13, 2016)

band because you have a lot of cakes.


----------



## tae (Mar 13, 2016)

banned bc ur a whovian.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2016)

Banned because Horton Hears a Who!


----------



## Espurr (Mar 16, 2016)

Banned for not being banned sooner.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned because it's been three days, and you deserve it.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned for having a beautiful smile cx


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned 4 being a newbie


----------



## meowduck (Mar 18, 2016)

Banned for being old cx


----------



## saarahsuper (Mar 19, 2016)

Banned because you're not online at the moment


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 19, 2016)

Banned for being too awesome!


----------



## iicookehmonstar (Mar 19, 2016)

Banned for liking The Maze Runner.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 19, 2016)

Banned because The Maze Runner is awesome ;3; (well the movies are)


----------



## Rhysiecup (Mar 19, 2016)

^^^^^^^
Banned for being cute


----------



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

Banned for being MorganTheQueen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2016)

Banned for doing what you did. That hurt.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 21, 2016)

Banned for having a trademark title.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Banned for also having your avatar by Kanaa.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

banned for having julian in your town


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

Banned for snoozing for too long


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 22, 2016)

Banned for being a tic-tac


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

banned for having 4 clovers


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for joining TBT in August 2015


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 24, 2016)

banned for being a breath mint


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 25, 2016)

Banned for cool gif in sig


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for liking Anime


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

banned because cheese


----------



## Ploom (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned. Animated collectible, clearly hacked.


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for not being a fire type


----------



## DreamieMad (Mar 29, 2016)

Banned for liking Pears


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

banned because provolone cheese


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 29, 2016)

banned bcoz of some random dude in avatar and sig


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 29, 2016)

u are banned because you have two butt collectibles (too nsfw obviously)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2016)

snoozit said:


> banned bcoz of some random dude in avatar and sig



the fuq?

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)

Banned for being offline


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2016)

banned for signing up


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 1, 2016)

banned for otters


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

Banned for disliking otters.


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 2, 2016)

Banned for having Senioritis. Spread of such disease is not tolerated here, you silly goose!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 2, 2016)

Banned for calling me a silly goose.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 2, 2016)

Banned for being a silly goose


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned for stealing my line.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

banned because, flying spaghetti monster loves you more!


----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 3, 2016)

Banned because you know the flying spaghetti monster is way out of my league. Now I'm off to cry in a corner.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2016)

XDDD banned for making me feel bad for u XDDD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

banned for noticing i changed avatars XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

banned for changing your sig too


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

banned for your sig being too pretty!!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

banned for stating the obvious lol


----------



## Aquari (Apr 4, 2016)

banned for not being a juicy acorn!!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 4, 2016)

You're banned because none of you bothered to pin this topic!


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 4, 2016)

banned for banning bans that ban banners for banning bans

problem?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2016)

You're banned for having a greyscale avatar


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 4, 2016)

your banned for being a jigglypuff


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned for being a Lucario


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

banned coz of one blue hair anime dude.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 4, 2016)

banned for crab cruelty


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 4, 2016)

Qwerty111 said:


> banned for crab cruelty



Banned for matching sig and avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 4, 2016)

banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## Usuals (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for having out of date picture for sig ^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

banned 4 being my senpal


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

banned because i dont like cheese.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

banned because ariana grande


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned bc ur sig scares me


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Aquari (Apr 7, 2016)

banned because sergio is cute!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

+10

banned because you obv. want my cheese


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 7, 2016)

banned bc too many posts git urself a life


----------



## ellarella (Apr 7, 2016)

banned for having a sig that breaks the 250 pixel limit


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 7, 2016)

banned for having too many Ls in their username


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 7, 2016)

banned because cucumbers


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned bc swiss cheese


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

banned bc filthy frank


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

banned bc internet


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

banned because the second image in ur sig doesnt work


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

banned bc y u lie


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

banned bc r u calling me a liar


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

banned bc cheese fondue


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because your bells are at 666


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because it was intentional


----------



## jiny (Apr 7, 2016)

banned bc lenny face in ur sig


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

banned bc ?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

Band because you need it


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because "band"


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because trying to help me with grammar.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for having better collectibles than me


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for being a weeb


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned for calling me a weeb without proof


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because you don't post that much.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because prof. pic is rosie


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned because you need it.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for being my friend *cries in latin*


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned because I can't help you getting eggs.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

lol banned for having 2 pieces of candy


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for having bilingual tear ducts


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for making me laugh XDDD


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned because you don't have that many items


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because you banned me


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned for being you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2016)

banned no magic allowed


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned bc dog


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for banning other ppl


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

why cant we all just get along :'l


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

*cries in german*


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned bc i just time travelled to my bday in my game and the villagers in the house are my least favorites


----------



## focus (Apr 8, 2016)

banned bc love ur villagers equally man


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned bc no they r ugly except zell, punchy and whitney


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned cus u have zell


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for having a pretty bad prof. pic


----------



## focus (Apr 8, 2016)

banned bc have u seen mine


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned for being too dangerous


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because fire


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because pinwheel


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned because you like cheese. Haha


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 8, 2016)

banned bc ur late to teh 420 party


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for have 4 threes and 3 fours in your friend code


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because text only sig is kinda boring


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because **** pixel art


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because illegal use of the "xD" emoticon


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for reading this


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for not crying in german


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for not teaching me how to


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for needing to be taught


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned bc my purple tulips wont reproduce


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for stealing my orange juice


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned bc i hate orange juice


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for calling me a "pinecone"


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for being a pine cone


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for roasting me ;-;


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for getting roasted like a marshmallow


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because of hot fire


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for not stopping dropping and rolling


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for me turning crispy


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for ur sig promoting weapons and violence


----------



## Aquari (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because ur sig triggered me


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned for banning me while I was cooking noodles


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned because don't see you.


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

banned because you're a time traveler


----------



## Skylanx (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned coz of some gay kpop guy


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

ugh

banned for thinking gay is a good insult


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

banned


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 9, 2016)

banned bc ^


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 9, 2016)

_perma_banned bc all the ****posts


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

Banned because you are not on the top10posters


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned because Rosie


----------



## Trip (Apr 13, 2016)

banned because you're a newbie


----------



## ellarella (Apr 13, 2016)

banned for comic sans in signature


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

banned for being a telefragger


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for whatever that is in your signature


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

banned for not knowing its a konchu in my sig!


----------



## Shayden (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for damming Daniels


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

banned for whipping my naenae


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for saying "Damn Daniel"


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for being a mermaid


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 13, 2016)

Banned for being a human


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2016)

banned for being a fish creature


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 14, 2016)

Banned for hating on fish and mermaids.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 14, 2016)

lol banned for thinking i hate fish!


----------



## Shayden (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for joining on March 20th


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being a noobie


----------



## Shayden (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for spelling newbie wrong


----------



## Mellyjan3 (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned for being close by^


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned for banning people


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 18, 2016)

Banned for being one day late to joining the forums. April 1st, you monster.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for having a pokeball


----------



## Heyden (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for lying


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

Heyden said:


> Banned for lying



Banned for calling me a liar


----------



## Shayden (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for banning you for calling you a liar


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 19, 2016)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned because I somehow keep banning you lol


----------



## ellarella (Apr 19, 2016)

banned for circumventing nintendo's fire emblem censorship


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for nintendo not letting me pet Blueberry husband


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 25, 2016)

Banned bc creepy sig


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)

Banned because I don't know the inside joke.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 25, 2016)

banned for having incomplete collection of birthstones


----------



## focus (Apr 25, 2016)

banned for having a blue balloon collectible ruining your pattern


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 25, 2016)

Banned for weird bunny icon


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 25, 2016)

Banned for being too much of a hippie, a turt, and a queen

Mokollectible2k16


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

banned because 3cool5tbt


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

Banned  because didnt get a fish for his villager that 1 time^


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

banned bc there's an option to put your fc in the sidebar


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

Banned  because i knew that was gonna be the reason


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

banned for already posting that


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

Banned because didnt see the edit


Also, mistakes.


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

banned bc thats no burn


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

Banned for putting a X in there name 2b 2cool4tbt

Also, NO ONE CAM PRONOUNce it.


----------



## Xerolin (May 27, 2016)

Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 said:


> Banned for putting a X in there name 2b 2cool4tbt
> 
> Also, NO ONE CAM PRONOUNce it.



uh ya
zerolin
x is sometimes pronounced as z
banned bc ^


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

Banned bc i cant figure out how to group fruit and im angry


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Banned for having your username weird


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

banned for always posting in the basement


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 27, 2016)

Banned for me not getting the inside jokes in your sig


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 27, 2016)

Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 said:


> Banned for me not getting the inside jokes in your sig



banned cause its not an inside joke


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 27, 2016)

Banned for me only seeing you in the basement


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 27, 2016)

Banned for having a fading signature.


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 28, 2016)

Banned because has _ in username


----------



## Cress (May 28, 2016)

Banned because... you can have usernames that long?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2016)

Banned for having a number in your username.


----------



## Mink777 (May 28, 2016)

Banned for not having a dog villager.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2016)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## Lumira (May 28, 2016)

banned for having a flashy signature


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

banned for being bae !


----------



## hestu (May 28, 2016)

banned for no pic in your sig


----------



## jiny (May 28, 2016)

banned for having pics in your sig <


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Banned for having a like in your post


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 29, 2016)

Banned for having every fruit collectible.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

banned for having 1885 bells


----------



## teto (May 29, 2016)

banned for being obsessed with makoto


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

banned for stating an obvious fact


----------



## teto (May 29, 2016)

banned for not declaring war instead of banning me


----------



## namiieco (May 29, 2016)

Your banned for liking Panty and Stocking


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Ban for having a crazy signature


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

Banned because your signature is too cool.


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

banned for having 6 candies


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

banned for having no candies or cakes.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Banned for ninja me


----------



## Trip (May 29, 2016)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Banned for being fast


----------



## hestu (May 29, 2016)

Banned for having all the fruits


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 29, 2016)

banned for having a popsicle.


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 29, 2016)

Banned for having organized items.


----------



## Puffy (May 29, 2016)

Banned because your 2 candies aren't next to eachother.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Banned for having that number 10 collectible


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (May 29, 2016)

Banned for stealing my pears


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Banned for saying that I steal your pear when you can buy a pear anytime


----------



## Puffy (May 29, 2016)

Banned because you just roasted Mayor Zoe


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

banned for misusing the word "roast"


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2016)

banned because you just roasted Puffy


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

And your banned for roasting focus


----------



## duckvely (May 29, 2016)

banned for having a zebra addiction


----------



## jiny (May 29, 2016)

banned for cute signature


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 29, 2016)

Banned for compliments XD


----------



## duckvely (May 29, 2016)

banned for joining this month


----------



## Lumira (May 29, 2016)

banned for such an intense sig


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 29, 2016)

Banned for being classy


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 29, 2016)

Banned for making a bad Nyan-Cat revival.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 29, 2016)

Banned for such a fabulous signature


----------



## Stil (May 29, 2016)

Banned for being too cool


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 29, 2016)

Banned for being to nice ^.^


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 29, 2016)

Banned for banning other


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (May 30, 2016)

Banned for having a spoiler tag in your signature.


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned for being an ocean on fire


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

Banned because I don't see you a lot.


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned because my grandma was visiting


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Banned for having a cute panda


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

Banned because I'm trying to catch up to you.


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned because Jeremy made this thread


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

Banned because you have a lot of posts


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned because the thread is glitching


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

banned because I like your username


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned because you've never changed your avi


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Banned for changing your pokemon and  now you have 3 eggs


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

banned because your username don't look good.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Banned for having 2016 in your username

What if I chaged my username to ZebraQueen?


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

banned because you need to change your username


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned for being rosie the cat


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Banned because I want to ban you for no reason


(This it's a joke I don't want to ban you)


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

Banned because you don't play mafia.


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned for mentioning mafia every other post


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Banned for taking my line that I wanted to say


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned because Cailou the children's carnoon


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

Banned because you need it


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

Banned for playing mafia


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

Banned because your username ends with trip


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

Banned for saying that because my real name is Trip.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

Banned for killing yoshi


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Banned for you wanting  that yoshi dies


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned for almost catching up to me

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for being a ninja


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

Banned for thinking he had a chance


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 30, 2016)

Banned for you thinking that and telling me that


----------



## Xerolin (May 30, 2016)

banned for having mayor in your username

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for being a ninja again


----------



## Trip (May 30, 2016)

Banned for being banned all the time.


----------



## Kirbystarship (May 30, 2016)

Banned because you need a lot of posts.


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

banned for having less posts than me again


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Banned for you 2 fighting Of who has more post


----------



## Xerolin (May 31, 2016)

banned because tardis started it


----------



## chaicow (May 31, 2016)

Banned for existing


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Banned for taking my spot becaused I wanted to ban xerolin for saying that


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Banned for loving zebras.


----------



## Bilaz (May 31, 2016)

Banned for welcoming me to the forum, haha.
(Of course not, thanks btw ^^)


----------



## MayorVillager (May 31, 2016)

Banned for saying forum.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 31, 2016)

Banned for not having noseless Dr. Shrunk in your signature.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

Banned for that avatar picture I mean that's to fabulous for human eyes


----------



## MayorVillager (May 31, 2016)

Banned for having a cut in your stomach.
Btw, Sansy, you're a skeleton.


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 31, 2016)

Banned for editing your post


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

Banned for zebra addiction


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 31, 2016)

Banned for using Camel Case in your username


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 31, 2016)

Banned for not using camel case


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

Banned for joining in 2016.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Banned for joining in 2015.


----------



## MayorVillager (May 31, 2016)

Banned for joining in 2014.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 31, 2016)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Miharu (May 31, 2016)

Banned because your collectibles line up is amazing <3


----------



## Mink777 (May 31, 2016)

Banned for having a banner.


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

banned for having an out of this world (pun intended) username


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 31, 2016)

Banned for having a cute sig


----------



## classically.trained (May 31, 2016)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

Banned for being an addict


----------



## Aquari (Jun 1, 2016)

banned for being an irrational  number


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 1, 2016)

banned for having a zootopia related avatar
(I love that movie btw )


----------



## Aquari (Jun 1, 2016)

Banned for "meep meep"


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 1, 2016)

Banned for not saying Road Runner's name.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

banned because tex mex cheese


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 1, 2016)

banned  for having too many red cosmos


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

banned because havarti cheese


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 1, 2016)

banned for banning me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

banned because gorgonzola cheese


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 1, 2016)

banned for saying cheese


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 1, 2016)

banned 4 having too many numbers in username


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2016)

banned because gamle ole cheese


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

banned for having a cool turtle


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 1, 2016)

banned for liking loud frogs


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

banned for no making sense


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

banned for liking loud frogs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 1, 2016)

Banned for having puppy pictures in your spoiler.


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 1, 2016)

Banned for having a Nook toy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 1, 2016)

Banned for dancing D:< How dare


----------



## chaicow (Jun 1, 2016)

Banned for scaring children


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 1, 2016)

Banned for posting


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned just because


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned because your town sig is too cool.


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for wearing a santa hat during summer.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 2, 2016)

banned because I said so


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for being part of an elf cult


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for that cute avatar


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for mlg blitzle


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for thinking that blitzle and not zebstrika when it's obvious it's a zebstrika chibi (look at the tails)


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for chibi


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for being new


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for newcism


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for banning me to much


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for saying "to" instead of "too". Yes, I'm a member of the grammar police.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for fixing me when I'm sleepy so Idc about my grammar
Nor my tone


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for having good reasons


----------



## duckvely (Jun 2, 2016)

banned for being an animal crossing newbie


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2016)

Banned for the creepy avi.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 2, 2016)

banned because it's cute


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 4, 2016)

Banned for complaining about an opinion.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

banned for calling yourself "mayor"


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

For the fact you joined only a month before me and you have those collectibles,, sorry


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

banned for being "fleshy"


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

sorry that's just me

Banned for your avatar having 4 hands ???


----------



## Aquari (Jun 4, 2016)

hes supposed to be flapping his hands thats why it looks like that XDD

banned for being a bro


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 4, 2016)

Banned because of dreams.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Banned for having a scary gif


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

Banned for the username (and sig?????) _ninja'd_

@ZebraNaomy you're banned for practically owning zebras here


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Banned for not making a sense to me


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> Banned for not making a sense to me



Banned for speaking the truth because I don't make sense to anybody


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Banned for saying something that I understood


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 5, 2016)

Banned for having a purple mailbox.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

banned for being cute


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Banned for taking my banned


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

banned for letting me take your ban


----------



## Espurr (Jun 5, 2016)

Banned for having me want to make a Super Mario Galaxy reference out of your item lineup.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 5, 2016)

banned for not doing that


----------



## Espurr (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because your item lineup makes me want to say that it is the Gateway to the Cosmos.  Y'know, as opposed to being the Gateway to the Starry Skies...?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

yup
'
banned for using size 1 text


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for you banning so many people because of this game


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for banning me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for you banning me of what I ban you


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for using the word "ban" 3 times in one sentence


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for banning me of me using the word ban 3 times
When clearly I say ban 1 times and the other 2 times I say banned and banning
So technically I say ban in other ways
And not technically say the word ban
I only used it once


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because too long explanation.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because of godly prof pic


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for banning my friend


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for banning me when i banned your friend


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for banning of me banning you of banning of my friend


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning your friend


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for the confusion I'm getting of saying ban of me babying you and later you banning me of what I van you for banning my Friend


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for turning my brain into scrambled eggs


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for you confusing my words with the words ban


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for letting me confuse you


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for saying that of confusion when I also confused you


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for confusing me again lol


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for having too much cake below your avatar


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for not liking my precious cake


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for liking spiders


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned because I was having fun
Getting confused and confusing with the person you ban


----------



## Aquari (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for not having fun anymore


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for saying that when it is fun banning you


----------



## Opal (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned cuz avatar is too cool


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 6, 2016)

banned because too many things going on in your sig


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for having two popsicles


----------



## Espurr (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for having joined on a date more than one odd number.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for you being call espurr


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for having a purple mailbox ;-;


----------



## duckvely (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for not having a purple mailbox


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for reminding me that i dont have a purple mailbox


----------



## duckvely (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for changing your usertitle


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for kpop sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for having such a nice signature


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for being nice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for banning me when i was being nice


----------



## OviRy8 (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for complaining about being banned


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for narwhal


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for no sense


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

banned for fruit


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 6, 2016)

Banned for such a nice name for a group
I still haven't read to see what it's all about


----------



## Aali (Jun 6, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Banned for such a nice name for a group
> I still haven't read to see what it's all about



Banned because i just noticed that you changed your name

also thanks :3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for not noticing my new name


----------



## duckvely (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for changing your username


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for having the word egg in their profile picture.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for liking shulk I'm the only one 

just jk you can like whatever you want


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for having all the fruits in the items section because half of the fruits are sold out. 

JK its not your fault


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for not having a sig


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 7, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> banned for not having a sig



Banned for having a sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Ban for taking the quote of him


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for calling me "him"


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for me telling you him because of your username


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for looking at my username lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for me using the power of observation like everyone else


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for banning be because of your observation


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what my GameFAQs name is

...or do you?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for intriguing me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg ur @legit!!!


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for having a perfectly-looping signature, you witch!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for exposing me as a witch!!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for having a GIF in your signature.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 7, 2016)

Banned for setting oceans on fire



Neikkocat06 said:


> omg ur @legit!!!


:3


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

banned for not telling me sooner XD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

banned for no reason


----------



## Diancie (Jun 8, 2016)

ur banned bc of ur zebra addiction


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

banned for putting short terms and not correctly


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned for having a zebra in your profile picture AND your signature.


----------



## llamasity (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned for having *NO SIGNATURE*


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 8, 2016)

banned for having diana on your sig


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because only 1 ballon


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 8, 2016)

banned because of using a character that 100 of users here are using it as their avatar.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because an odd number of characters in sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 8, 2016)

banned for having an adorable signature


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because to nice


----------



## Opal (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned for having an awesome sig


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because so many birthstones


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because of Ness.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because smashville


----------



## Mary (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because you have no collectibles.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because wont share


----------



## focus (Jun 8, 2016)

banned because you joined on a tuesday


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned for hiding some of your sig


----------



## Mary (Jun 8, 2016)

Banned because you used a basic avatar.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 8, 2016)

banned for being a sheep


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for having your items full


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for only having 2 items


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

banned because spiders


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for not liking spiders


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 9, 2016)

banned because the cake is a lie


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because dyfhdnfsahdhfb


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for bringing your rodent here


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because so... much... PINK


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for gangnam pusheen


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for making celeste look weird


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for having such a cool sig


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for not having a nnid


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for only having 3 bells


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because abd


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for having a hamster as your signature.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because shulk


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for dancing cat.


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for having the same thing throughout your items


----------



## namiieco (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for eating that apple yesterday.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because that toast has no butter or jam


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for having hamster sig


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Banned for eating that apple yesterday.



I didn't have an apple.....


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for posting twice


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because didn't post twice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for not making sense to me unless there a glitch


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because didn't glitch


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

then ban because i was banning the other person for double posting


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Ban for banning without permission to ban


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

banned because i been more time then you so i can  ban


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## Moonbrink (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because gangnam style is over 3 years old


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because bmo


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned because you have a cat with sunglasses on doing Gangnam style


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for having a cute profile pic


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned because that compliment wasn't geared towards me


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for only having 22 bells


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for the whales


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for your poem


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for banning people


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for banning the person who bans you after you ban them because they banned you


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for having Pusheen the cat as your avatar


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for having a smoothie drinker in your avatar


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for mixing those 2 reference together for your username


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for banning him


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Ban for banning me of me banning another person


----------



## Aquari (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for saying banned alot


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Ban for you making me say that word a lot of times


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for expecting to be banned for being obsessed with zebras


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for the same reason but with deer


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for having all of the fruit collectibles


----------



## Rexusthechasnite (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for having 7 dragonbal- I mean bells


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jun 9, 2016)

banned for starting tbt today


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for being a person.


----------



## Dablazinfire (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for loving anime ^^^

[btw i love anime, it's a joke]


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

banned because i can


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for using a gif as your avatar


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for having jojo character as prof pic


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for disorganized items


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

ban for that cute hamster


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for purple mailbox


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for cherries with no message


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

banned because i want to ban


----------



## llamasity (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because you joined on an uneven day.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for joining on a even day


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for being the 48587th poster


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for actually banning me like that


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for having a zebra addiction.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for so many villagers


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for having 496 posts.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for having less than 2000 posts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for that cute gif


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because I cant even


----------



## Sicatiff (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for having a cute hamster as signature


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because eww butt


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 10, 2016)

banned because you only have 4 badges on your trainer card


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because I make up for it in legendarys and shinys


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for being cool


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for being my friend <:


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for not warming my eggs


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for bein a cool pistachio


----------



## Razpup (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for no bein'


----------



## Aquari (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for bob


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Ban for random collectibles


----------



## Rexusthechasnite (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for having a zebra obsession but has what looks like a porcupine in her Sig


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because that was a burn


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for banning the person above that say my signature look like a porcupine when it's actually a Pok?mon that it's based on zebra


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because that's a pokeman?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for asking that when it's a yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 174700
Zebstrika


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for trying to teach mee


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because I like to teach so yeah


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because I wanted to


----------



## Rexusthechasnite (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned because that hamster looks disappointed because he can't reach the top


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for joining yesterday


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for not having a pokeheros account


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for telling me that when I do
I just don't battle much except with my friends


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for not adding me


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 11, 2016)

Banned for having <10 bells


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 12, 2016)

Banned for you having 10 bells


----------



## Shawna (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for having an animated signature.


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for having >10 bells.


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for having an amazing signature.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for making savannah leave your town by accident


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

banned for being the queen of zebras


----------



## Shawna (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for having flowers in your siggy.  I'm the florist wannabe.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

banned for remembering june 3rd 2016


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for having your sig and avatar match perfectly.


----------



## treetops (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because you have too many collectables?

...I'm not good at Forum Games. lol


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for having >100 bells


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

banned for that crazy cool signature


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for making over 6,000 posts.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for not perfect loop


----------



## namiieco (Jun 13, 2016)

you're just banned


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for posting at exactly 1:40 PM EST


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because I said so


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because I want to


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for reacting (tm finebros) to my post


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because of your profile picture.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because lack of sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for dwelling in the basement


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for lurking


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for Dratini


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for movie quote


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for badges


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because creepy pic


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for that adorable hamster, how dare


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because.. Err.. Jumbled username


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for running out of reasons to ban someone.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because jxjh BEcajdfnj oops sorry went under a tunnel


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for going under a tunnel :0


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because it was for pie


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Ban for banning many people


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for being a dedicated member to this thread


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for me only seeing you on the basement


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because I just made two shop threads in the basement (Shameless self promotion)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because idc


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because check out my shop!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because your telling me to check out when I don't want to


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because You wont look at mah store


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for making it so important


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for making it less important


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for making a deal of it


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## princesse (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because of your collectables


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because I cry evry tme


----------



## princesse (Jun 13, 2016)

Banned because I can't stop looking at the hamster gif


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Ban be caused I'm bored and have no idea what to do


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 14, 2016)

Banned because you have a Pokemon in your signature
(POKEMON OVERLOAAADDDDDDD) But seriously I love Pokemon. everytime I meet/see another fan I die a little inside because of happiness.

*says in exaggerated whisper*                                                       <--- Don't judge me
Your signature is beautifulllllllllllllllllll


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for pokemon overload


----------



## Noah98789 (Jun 15, 2016)

banned for banning banners who ban banning banners


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for making my brain explode.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

banned for having a youtube channel


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for not having a youtube channel


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for being broke


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

banned for taking my ban


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for having a peach


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned because I only put it in the abd


----------



## MayorVillager (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for being slow to respond.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned because fnaf reference


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

banned becaused im getting ninja


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned because this is my 700th post!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

banned for making that your 700th post


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for not giving me bells.


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

banned for having too many pumpkin cupcakes


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2016)

banned for not having *any* pumpkin cupcakes


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Banned for not giving me bells.


 Banned for not selling me a pumpkin cupcake


----------



## focus (Jun 15, 2016)

banned for having the same gif appear 3 times in ur sig


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 15, 2016)

banned because you have more tbt than me


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for not getting the June birthstone yet.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

banned because this page got glitchy


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Banned for not getting the June birthstone yet.


 Banned because didn't notice I wanna buy a cupcake


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jun 15, 2016)

banned for your red cosmo


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for overcombed hair.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 15, 2016)

Banned for being always on flame


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Banned for having a zebra addiction.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

banned for liking tangle


----------



## MayorVillager (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for having a pear


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for banning of me having a pear


----------



## Akira-chan (Jul 5, 2016)

banned for lack of other animals


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for telling me that because all my town have a mixture of something except dogs


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 5, 2016)

banned for shiny zebstrika


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for having a cool gif avatar and I'm jealous.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

Banned for those cute butterfly


----------



## treetops (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned because you have a town full of mouse villagers.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

treetops said:


> Banned because you have a town full of mouse villagers.


Banned for lying because I still haven't started that town
Maybe next week or another week


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for improper grammar (Heil English)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for caring about grammar when idc now


----------



## raeepow (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for having an unhealthy obsession with zebras


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for telling me I have an unhealthy obsession
When it's a healthy obsession


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for having a peach collectible and making me jealous


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 6, 2016)

Well ban for having more red collectibles for your red line up


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 6, 2016)

Banned for having that blue house collectible :')


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 6, 2016)

^Banned for having such a confusingly awesome user title


----------



## vel (Jul 6, 2016)

banned for having more collectibles than me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for having A cute deer pokemon (forgot the name)


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for making an owl thread instead of a zebra thread.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for banning me like that when I made one about zebra
It just got ignore after a while


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because Optimus Prime is nowhere to be found on your Profile, Avatar, and Signature....This is not acceptable....


----------



## ctapple (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for having fruit collectibles


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for not having an apple collectible when your username has apple in it


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for having my favorite starter, Torterra, in PokeHeroes


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for such a cool gif


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for having a post box with you fruit set.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 7, 2016)

banned for having such a cute zebra in your sig without having a viewer discretion warning on how cute it is

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for making me ninja'd


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for that lineup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for to much Optimus prime


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for not posting over 9000


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for not posting over 2,000


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for having having a joke from discord in your sig


----------



## treetops (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because you have adoptables in your signature.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for that user title you have


----------



## Tensu (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for liking zebras


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for asking politely to level up your splatoon card


----------



## vel (Jul 8, 2016)

banned for too many zebras


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for covering your face with your hand in your avi


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned because you're username is adorable


----------



## duckvely (Jul 8, 2016)

banned for using you're instead of your


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 8, 2016)

shhhh

Banned for catching my mistake


----------



## jiny (Jul 8, 2016)

banned for fuzzy pickles


----------



## Trystin (Jul 8, 2016)

Banned for your avatar being adorable


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2016)

banned for helping people with their towns


----------



## Trystin (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for not playing the most recent TBT big brother game!


----------



## treetops (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned because your drug of choice is coffee.


----------



## Trystin (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned because your avatar is Rosie but she's not one of your dreamies .u.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 9, 2016)

banned for loving stupid questions


----------



## Trystin (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned because I missed 11:11 ;-;


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for missing 1 tree in my town of lovely that wasn't a fruit tree


----------



## Trystin (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry 

Banned for calling me out lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for asking forgiveness when it's ok you did a lot


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for liking zebra's.


----------



## treetops (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for buying apple collectibles.


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

banned for changing your username and showing it publicly


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for having a trippy season-changing Deerling


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for showing the periodic table


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned because Zebras' don't wear sunglasses.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for having a birthstone collectible


----------



## treetops (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for having all fruit collectibles.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 9, 2016)

Banned for joining 1 day more earlier then me


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

banned for having too many zebra references twice


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for banning me like that


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for being my friend.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for those delicious Halloween cupcakes


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for still being awake.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for calling me out like that


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for your even amount of bells (well, right now anyways)


----------



## hestu (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for only displaying red collectibles


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for display different varieties


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

banned for displaying zebras 3 times!


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for wearing a hat the wrong way round xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for being call jackpot and not jackpot777


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for loving zebras too much. It has gone too far


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Well your banned for liking togedemaru that you wanted him for your profile pic


----------



## Tensu (Jul 10, 2016)

Well you're banned for being a hater of the god Togedemaru go repent sinner


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for advertising another forum in your signature by asking us to level that card xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for saying to smell pixels when pixels are not to be smelled


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for having no 7s in your 3DS friend code


----------



## vel (Jul 10, 2016)

banned for disorderly colored collectibles


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for having less than 1,500 posts


----------



## Aquari (Jul 10, 2016)

banned for mewtwo avi!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for that signature


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for having a fruit lineup without the peach and apple beside each other


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for telling me that because they are on different dates


----------



## N a t (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned for being too friendly! That's how you get kidnapped!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 10, 2016)

Banned because in a way you tell I'm princess peach


----------



## treetops (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for the joke from Discord.


----------



## N a t (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for insulting yourself in your user title ;c


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for insulting someone's insulting c;


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for having pear as ur town fruit


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for having a purrfect signature


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for that pun XD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for so many cats that it's meowvelous


----------



## treetops (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned because puns are the lowest form of comedy.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for using size 1 text


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for having over 1,000 bells


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for having tasty cakes


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for having 5238 posts and no Bells


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for that odd signature


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for always making me crave zebra cakes


----------



## Zylia (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned because of that line-up.....


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for optimus prime


----------



## Zylia (Jul 11, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> banned for optimus prime



Banned for no Optimus Prime ;-;


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for so much transformers, i bet you have a transformers otp lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for wacky avi


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for wacky avi as well


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for fall out boy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for yokai


----------



## Zylia (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for having a fruit set...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for you too having it


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for zebras


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for the sig gif


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for having all of your dreamies


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for that bulbasaur


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned for being a zebra queen


----------



## Aquari (Jul 11, 2016)

banned for the cool guy in ur sig! <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Banned For Adding More of the cat


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for loving Zebras took much


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what to put in your sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for closing your cycling town


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for having all the fruit collectibles


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for having 2 eggs and not one


----------



## lolita.x (Jul 12, 2016)

^ banned fro having a purple mailbox


----------



## namiieco (Jul 12, 2016)

banned for having 299 posts


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for having a sig of me trying to get comfy sleeping at a friend's house


----------



## RibbonFinale (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for having three of the villagers I want.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for having the same native fruit as me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 12, 2016)

Banned for no reason


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 12, 2016)

banned for the crazy purple explosion behind your shiny zebstrika


----------



## Irelia (Jul 13, 2016)

banned for having fuzzy pickles as a user title

sounds gross lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned for having that pink carnation
Separate the one red cosmo from the other 2 cosmo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because of food


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

banned because cheese salad


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because lasagna


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because 1:24pm


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because 7:28am


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because timezones.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because your right


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 13, 2016)

banned for the color purple?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 13, 2016)

you're banned for having nearly all your dreamies


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned because I banned you last time


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned for not posting in the quick before the admin comes


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned for not knowing I do that


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 13, 2016)

Banned for saying that


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 14, 2016)

Banned because I'm running out of things to ban you for


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

banned for all red lineup


----------



## treetops (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned because of Yōkai Watch-themed avatar/signature.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned because I woke up too early


----------



## treetops (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for waking up too early.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Well banned because I'm still awake and it's 5:33am


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule (Jul 15, 2016)

banned for still being awake


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

banned for being a cat bed


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for not putting the benkei of the game okami with your others in your signature


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

banned for me being too tired to understand that


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for not understanding that


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for Shiny Zebstrika. Bet you didn't even breed it and got it from Wonder Trade.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

oh snap

banned for being a narwhal with a bagel


----------



## Aquari (Jul 15, 2016)

banned for spoiler boxes in ur sig!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for 2 odd benkei


----------



## Miii (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for loving zebras!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

banned for excessive amounts of tasty cake


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for a new signature


----------



## NightFlame750 (Jul 15, 2016)

Banned for the excessive amount of purple in sig pic


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 15, 2016)

banned because your user title is so relatable, like i can never decide on anything :x


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

banned for ur avatar scandy


----------



## anp11803 (Jul 16, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Banned for not giving me cake


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for not answering my ACNL message yesterday


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for naming their town after a sea creature ^


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for Pusheen cat


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

^ Banned for joining in the same year as me


----------



## treetops (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for referencing Hunter x Hunter in your username.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

^ Banned for changing their username


----------



## namiieco (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for banning innocent people


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned because I got nothing else to do


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

^ banned for loving zerbras too much


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for deletihg friend cards right after trades.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 16, 2016)

banned for pear collectible


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for cherry


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

banned for almost all fruits


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned for saying almost when I got all


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 16, 2016)

Banned because purple


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

banned for that awesome new background behind that zebstrika



edit: i was ninja'd ;-;

banned because you were too fast


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 16, 2016)

^banned for being ninja'd


----------



## treetops (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for telling somebody they've been ninja'd.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

banned for using size 1 text


----------



## 666 (Jul 17, 2016)

banned for discriminating against text sizes


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

banned for having your fc in your sig


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

You're banned for having a Halloween-themed item despite it not being October!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

banned for having 3 white pansies!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for candy collectible


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

banned for the cherry gif XD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for 2 birthstone


----------



## treetops (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for mailbox collectable which sticks out like a sore thumb to the fruit collectables.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for telling me that because I love the color purple


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for having all kinds of fruits.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned because butts


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for joining on April 2nd when you could have joined on April 1st


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

banned for having a text only sig!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for 12 collectible


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

banned for mailbox collectible!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for too much flowers colelctible


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

banned for all the fruits


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned because your not letting other person ban me


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned because I prefer your old username.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned because you prefer my old username when I prefer this one


----------



## raeepow (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for the zebras.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for cute kittens


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for too many adorable zebras!!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 18, 2016)

banned for tasty cake!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned because I forgot to wear my glasses today


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for having yokai doods in your sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd!
Banned for being a ninja


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for being slow


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for being Sonic.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 18, 2016)

banned for having too much flowers.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for redundancy. You have to many sweets.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 18, 2016)

banned for being mayor of your town


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Banned for a cool meowth


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 18, 2016)

banned for being the zebra overlord XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 19, 2016)

banned for idk whats in your avi


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

banned for weird ken doll


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 19, 2016)

Bannned for having 1,981 bells


----------



## Aquari (Jul 19, 2016)

banned for having a cute avi!


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 20, 2016)

banned for weapons in your signature


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 20, 2016)

banned because sailor moon


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 20, 2016)

banned for having loads more bells than me cri


----------



## Aquari (Jul 20, 2016)

banned for having a pink carnation (i kinda miss mine) ;-;


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> banned for having a pink carnation (i kinda miss mine) ;-;



banned for having a cat avatar


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for being a sage


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for banning a sage


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for being blue toaster cake


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 20, 2016)

banned for banning a sage-banner


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for being sagacious  ... (It's a word - look it up)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for being so nice to me (jk I like it  )


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 20, 2016)

Banned for bringing a little happy tear


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for joining the 3rd day of the 3rd month


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for being apart of the original group


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for all the glove collectibles~

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarthGohan1 said:


> banned for having a cat avatar



its a bat ;-; (Hidabat to be exact)


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for hiding a bat


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for having a weird doll


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for being the 48943rd post!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for using the wrong number!!


----------



## Jackpot (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for not having a 3 in your friend code!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for using a villager as your avi


----------



## Bloody_House (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for having a cute/creepy avatar


----------



## Rymi1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for having "Bloody" in your name


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for no sig and avi


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for creepy ken doll


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for weird creepy bat thing


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for 1 pansy collectible


----------



## ellarella (Jul 21, 2016)

banned for stealing my boyfriend


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 21, 2016)

Banned for having a weird profile picture


----------



## Mints (Jul 22, 2016)

banned because you like pineapples


----------



## Aquari (Jul 22, 2016)

banned for matching avi/sig!


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> banned for matching avi/sig!


you too


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned because anime.


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned for having such a high rank on Mario Kart.


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned because it's actually very low.


----------



## Grace12 (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned for liking narwhals


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 22, 2016)

Grace12 said:


> Banned for liking narwhals



banned for having <25 bells


----------



## Zylia (Jul 22, 2016)

Banned for that avatar....


----------



## Miii (Jul 23, 2016)

Banned for too much transformers!


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

banned for blurry avatar <3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 23, 2016)

Banned for odd signature


----------



## Koopa K (Jul 25, 2016)

Banned for being born.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> Banned for being born.



banned for making your 10th post


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2016)

banned because cheese


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 25, 2016)

banned because too many red carnations


----------



## treetops (Jul 25, 2016)

Banned for Marie themed avatar/signature.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2016)

Banned for having the word tree in your username.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 26, 2016)

banned for having a sig that's too pretty


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 26, 2016)

Banned for carnations


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 26, 2016)

banned for not having anything worth banning except what others said


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 26, 2016)

Banned for having 7 positive Wifi Ratings.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 26, 2016)

Banned for having 5 positive wifi ratings


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

banned for a profile pic from jimmy fallon's show


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

banned bc that sig


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 27, 2016)

Banned for too much booty


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 27, 2016)

banned for having so many people in your sig


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 27, 2016)

Banned because creepy Ken doll or something. Either way, it's freakin' me out.


----------



## tom. (Jul 27, 2016)

* banned because i dont like narwhals.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 27, 2016)

banned for comic sans


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 27, 2016)

Never mind.. someone got there before me


----------



## tom. (Jul 27, 2016)

* banned for being late.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 27, 2016)

Banned for long dialogue


----------



## tom. (Jul 27, 2016)

banned for messing up the character scale on your sig


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 27, 2016)

Banned for not simply adoring my sig


----------



## Blacklist (Jul 27, 2016)

Banned for thinking your sig is adorable


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 27, 2016)

Banned for making my little heart flutter!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banning myself for looking for a compliment when there was none!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 27, 2016)

Banned for having a weird doll


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 27, 2016)

banned for a too obvious username, like arent we all?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for having 4141 in your FC and joining on the 14th of August.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for having puppies trapped in a container


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for calling it a container. It's a PUPPER


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for having eggs


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for not crediting who made your sig


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for having more bells than posts


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than bells!


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for uncentered sig


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for not helping me understand how to center my sig


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for now centering your sig


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for weird profile picture, is that from an anime ba dum tshhh????


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for thinking my avi is from an anime


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for liking pure tonic


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for having high prices for your cycling thread


----------



## Mints (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for having a very long, random username


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for having 2358 posts and only 67 bells


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for weird avi


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for weird NN ID


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

*gasp* banned for thinking my NNID is weird


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for having a new account and having more bells than me. Like how did you do that


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for not knowing my tbt making methods ;}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for not telling me these methods


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for wanting to know ;}


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for i think changing your sig? weren't the sheaths different colors?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

yes +2 new orbs, banned for noticing


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for telling me what you changed, you could have fooled me lol


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for telling me that idea now that its too late!


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for making me laugh XD


----------



## Aquari (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for laughing ;}


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 28, 2016)

banned for having nothing to ban for besides what people said


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for odd signature


----------



## Puffy (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned because that purple mailbox does not fit in


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned for overuse of the peace sign!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 28, 2016)

Banned because you're totally an alien


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned bc you have an anime avatar


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for red background in avi


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for posting too much!


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned because your signature is too clean and pretty!


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned because of your Popsicle


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for having pokemon go


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for being dress as a koala with a man in a tree


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for that weird comment, what do you mean, being dress as a koala


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for not understanding that you are the man in the signature dressed as a koala and banned myself for saying dress instead of dressed


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for not knowing that im not Alex Trebek lol, but i guess that would be cool


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for saying help us all


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for promoting consumption of villagers! (chickens)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for not being an alien


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for changing your profile pic, now no one will know who you are


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for not realizing people can still recognize me by my username.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for not knowing that people dont look at usernames


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for telling me to eat chicken

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd
banned for being a ninja


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for banning another person for an improper reason.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for not posting in time


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for posting really fast


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for having a friend code


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for also having a friend code


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for not using capitals at the beginning of sentences like me.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for teaching me something in summer vacation.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for teaching you a classic spelling lesson.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for the lesson not being about spelling, but grammar. Also I was in the Regional Spelling Bee and got 2nd place. 1st place got to go to Washington, D.C.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for not telling me what you got for 2nd place


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for asking, I got a trophy, a 4GB flashdrive, a black t shirt with the logo, a pin, a little goodie bucket, and a yellow drawstring bag. It's awesome. But it was my last year, been doing the spelling bee for 5 years, trying and trying!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for getting cool prizes


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for being jealous


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for finding out I was jealous


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for making me grin


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for grinning


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned because your love of ACNL is not as great as mine


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for lying, my love for Animal Crossing: New Leaf for the 3DS is stronger than yours. I even said the whole title.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for saying its for the 3ds, we all know that its for the 3ds


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for banning me for stating a fact.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for ban-ception


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for saying ban-ception.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for the rain in your sig


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for having a cherry


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for rotating mario


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for goodybag


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

banned for bob ;}


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for being a fellow Dragon quest fan


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for that username


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for banning so many people through this thread


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for having a periodic table in your signature.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

Banned for popsicle collectible!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for that unbearable sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for making your username a bunch of random letters


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for loving zebras TOO much.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 30, 2016)

banned for an incomplete letter lineup


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 30, 2016)

banned for weird ken doll stuff


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for having numbers in username


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned because your name is too fresh.


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for taking a long break


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for impersonating a villager.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for having 2 similar characters in your town.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for having a transparent sig that actually looks good.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned because your username isn't relevant to Cheddar Bay.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for having all your characters the same but recoloured.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for misspelling "color".


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for not realising I'm English.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 30, 2016)

banned for burning someone


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for viewing this thread illegally.


----------



## Puffy (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for having a lowercase name.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 30, 2016)

Banned for joining in July.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for bumping


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for being a senior member


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for have three fours in your FC.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for giving people random tbt


----------



## namiieco (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for not posting enough >:c


----------



## Puffy (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for joining like 3 months ago and having almost as many posts as I do.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for cute avi!


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for having a blank sig and turning into a jellyfish


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for not telling me how im viewing this thread illegally


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for having numbers in your name.
...Wait, didn't I just get banned?
Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for kinda forgetting your NNID


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for reading my bio.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for also being a whovian


----------



## Puffy (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for having more bells than posts


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for having more posts than bells


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for that Bob gif in your sig


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for having a cherry.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 31, 2016)

banned for taking down your bob gif in your sig


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lol, some people thought it was stupid.
Banned for posting 192 times.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

Really? I thought it was great imo
Banned for forgetting your NNID


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for being indecisive.
>:]


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for moving on my path! :<


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for being trash!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 31, 2016)

cri
Banned for having exactly 100 bells!


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for not having a tasty cake when the store is stocked!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for forgetting NN ID


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 31, 2016)

Banned for being the 100th person to say that!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 1, 2016)

Banned for changing your sig so much.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Banned for the words in the middle of your signature


----------



## zekrom03721 (Aug 1, 2016)

banned for having 9272 posts and only 847 bells


----------



## vel (Aug 1, 2016)

banned for having too many pictures of people ??? idk what's going on


----------



## zekrom03721 (Aug 1, 2016)

banned for i think being too late


----------



## Mints (Aug 1, 2016)

banned for having a qna on your signature


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for no signature


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned because of zebras.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned because Puffy is Fluffy and too, too adorable


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned bc you're a senior member


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned because I don't want to use my glutes


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned because of signature quality in the spoiler


----------



## namiieco (Aug 2, 2016)

banned for having a signature & avatar that is too cute


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for wanting uchi to win and not normal


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for that awesome zebra with shades


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for that nice gif :3


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for almost reaching 500 bells.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Aug 2, 2016)

banned for incomplete - and wrong order of the kanji in your collectibles area


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

Banned for having a set of 41's in your fc


----------



## duckvely (Aug 3, 2016)

banned for being the loveliest alpaca


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

banned for "XD"


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having too many candies


----------



## Aquari (Aug 3, 2016)

banned for no candies


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having one bell


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having one vowel in your username.


----------



## Blacklist (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for liking Pok?mon Stadium


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having more than one bell.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for sounding hypocritical.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for two rhyming villager names.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for the double rotating Marios in your sig


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for being a Fruit Boi.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for synchronized Mario twirling


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for cute espeoon


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for purple mailbox.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having all of your dreamies


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for being trash


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for Marios


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for saying yeah bro.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for living in Canada


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for being racist to Canada.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Banned for being racist to Canada.



Banned for telling me I'm racist to my country


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned because you are being racist to your country.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having too many 0's in your FC


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for lying, there's only one 0. The other one is my dream address.


----------



## Mints (Aug 3, 2016)

banned for having 2 pixelated marios twirl around in your sig


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having no sig


----------



## Puffy (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for loving music


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for pansies


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for having two towns


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 3, 2016)

Banner for having a random crystal collectible


----------



## KantoKraze (Aug 3, 2016)

banned for that avatar being too cute


----------



## Daydream (Aug 3, 2016)

Banned for playing 4 instruments


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for joint TBT this year.


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 7, 2016)

banned for not creating your own sig


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 7, 2016)

banned because too much blue cheese


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for lack of color


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for changing your cute avatar


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

your banned for having a boring, typical sigature


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for having almost nothing in your signature.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned For Japanese or Chinese letters


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

your banned for not recognising the differences in japanese and chinese characters


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for not using "you're"


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

You're banned for liking Tiffany too much.


----------



## Noah2000 (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for being nostalgic


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for gyroid swag in sig


----------



## SageAutumn (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for that awkward avatar that makes me uncomfortable


----------



## Mints (Aug 7, 2016)

banned for having more bells than posts


----------



## SageAutumn (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than bells


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for having Goldie in your avatar


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for having default avatar


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 7, 2016)

you're banned for having the same signature and avatar


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for having more bells than posts


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than bells


----------



## Greninja (Aug 7, 2016)

banned for having no collectibles


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for using random google images in avatar and signature


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

banned for having a cute avi


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

banned for being affected by life


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2016)

banned for being tiffany's #1 fan


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for cute birb aesthetic


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for being Frita's #1 fan


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for generic avatar


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for having the same avatar/signature


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for having sig/avi that's made by someone else


----------



## Daydream (Aug 7, 2016)

M'kay

Banned for expecting me to make my own sig/avi


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 7, 2016)

Banned for assuming I expected you to make your own sig/avi


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

banned for telling me to have a good day, i do what i want DAD!!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for calling me Dad, I'm kinkshaming you


----------



## Aquari (Aug 8, 2016)

banned for thinking  my dad-calling is a kink ;-;


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for not getting the joke


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for ninja me


----------



## namiieco (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for having amazing towns that are much better than mine


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for being super active on the forums


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned because Paw Patrol.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 8, 2016)

wait what the forum glitched or something
Banned for being a ninja


----------



## vel (Aug 8, 2016)

banned for being a master procrastinator (i'm unimaginative)


----------



## Puffy (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for having 5 little tasty cakes


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 8, 2016)

Banned for always being Awake!

...Banned for being faster at posting than me qq


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Puffy (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for being the zebra queen


----------



## namiieco (Aug 9, 2016)

banned for having a popsicle when i dont


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

banned because of that avi


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned cause you're gonna hurt your tummy with all that candy!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for using DeviantART


----------



## Daydream (Aug 9, 2016)

Sorry about this... DON'T BAN ME PLEASE


----------



## Aquari (Aug 9, 2016)

banned for letting my candy hurt your tummy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad


----------



## Daydream (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for being ninjad by a post that was 3 minutes old


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for boring avatar


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for having the same native fruit as me


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for simple


----------



## Daydream (Aug 9, 2016)

Banned for fruit collectibles


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

banned for cool sig!


----------



## moonlightbae (Aug 10, 2016)

Tonic said:


> banned for cool sig!



banned for too may candy collectibles


----------



## namiieco (Aug 10, 2016)

banned for having 3 birthstones


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for the no collectibles


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for too many purple roses on the beach of Zebilage


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for saying that
When I haven't find time to transfer them


----------



## Puffy (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for having 1 plant but 5 fruit


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for mustache man


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2016)

banned for using the same image that's in your sig as your avatar


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for weird username


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

banned for sky avi


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for so many sweets


----------



## Daydream (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for changing your sig/avi every single day


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for thinking I change my sig/avi every single day when I don't


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 10, 2016)

banned for changing them a lot but maybe not every day


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned for headache inducing signature


----------



## Aquari (Aug 10, 2016)

banned for having your fair badge match your avi


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

Banned for having only 2 bells, where'd they all go D:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 11, 2016)

Banned for having really good art


----------



## pottingston (Aug 11, 2016)

banned for telling me to stay curious, only pottingston tells pottingston what to do


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 11, 2016)

Banned for having no collectibles


----------



## pottingston (Aug 11, 2016)

banned because we can't all have nice things


----------



## Daydream (Aug 11, 2016)

Banned for pumpkins


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 11, 2016)

Banned for having Frita </3


----------



## pottingston (Aug 11, 2016)

banned for being a bad doggo


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Banned for ouch


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

Banned for sad emoji


----------



## pottingston (Aug 12, 2016)

banned for being a funner girl than I am


----------



## Aquari (Aug 12, 2016)

banned for this being my 6,000th post


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Banned for being too good


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 12, 2016)

Banned for to much sadness


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 12, 2016)

Banned for judging my crippling depression


----------



## Puffy (Aug 13, 2016)

Banned for having a woofer.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 13, 2016)

banned for adorable snake avi


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 13, 2016)

Banned for cute swablu


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 13, 2016)

Banned for having more tickets than me


----------



## Nanobyte (Aug 13, 2016)

banned, because a song about the periodic table does not count as the real thing


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

banned for no


----------



## pottingston (Aug 13, 2016)

banned for being a senior citizen


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 14, 2016)

Banned for pumpkin fanaticism


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 14, 2016)

Banned for unhealthy obsession with Tiffany


----------



## Daydream (Aug 14, 2016)

Banned for the smallest avatar in the world


----------



## pottingston (Aug 14, 2016)

banned for cloudiest avatar ever


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

banned for gorgeous sig


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2016)

Banned for too much candy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 15, 2016)

banned for posting too much


----------



## Aquari (Aug 15, 2016)

banned for telling me that i lost the game


----------



## zekrom03721 (Aug 16, 2016)

Banned for shiny swablu


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Banned for no sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 16, 2016)

Banned for being the number 1 fan of frita


----------



## Kydashing (Aug 16, 2016)

Banned for a sleepy signature person!


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 16, 2016)

Banned for confusing username


----------



## Daydream (Aug 16, 2016)

Banned because you ninja'ed me


----------



## Licorice (Aug 16, 2016)

Banned for too many bells.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 16, 2016)

Banned for pro signature 
Do want


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for having just a patch.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for having so many posts, holy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for having so few posts


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for awesome signature


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

banned for the most adorable avi ive seen in a while


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for being a SWEETHEART


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for being nice


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

banned for having amazing collectables


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

banned for having more bells than I do


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned because your name looks like "Ultra Tara".


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for sneaking ahead of me. >.<


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

banned for having too many bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for not banning Stalfos for naming himself after a dangerous Zelda enemy.


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for having only 50 bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Niemyx said:


> Banned for having only 50 bells



Banned because 100 of my Bells are hidden in my ABD, meaning I have 150 Bells total.


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for having 150 bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for liking my post, then banning me for it.


----------



## radioloves (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for always glowing at autumn


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned because I like lights.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

banned for an animated avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned because it's not animated. It's a light avatar. If it were animated, it would have actual motion like my TBT Fair signature.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned because you rock


----------



## eRIDIAN (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned because OH GOD PAW PATROL PLEASE DON'T MAKE ME GO THROUGH THAT HELL AGAIN OH GOD THE MEMORIES WHY DID MY NIECE HAVE TO SING THAT DAMN THEMESONG EVERYWHERE OH GOD WHY







paw patrol
paw patrol
we'll be there on the double

paw patrol
pwa patrol
whenever you're in trouble


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2016)

Banned for giving me nostalgia about Homestuck 

I'm so sorry ahhh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for having a fair patch


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for unknown reason


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for having all the fruit collectibles.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

Well banned for rare collectibles


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for having a pansy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned because I'm never gonna give you up.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for never giving me up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned because I rickrolled you.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for using an overused meme.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 18, 2016)

banned for having all your dreamies


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for having no collectibles.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for banning me of having a white pansy
When it was laudine gave it to me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for her saying she took all your money and collectibles.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for nor understanding the reason
Because you don't loom at the discord quote thread


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for saying I don't look at that thread.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 18, 2016)

banned for understanding it like that when I say you don't understand the joke


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for changing your iconic avatar


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned because i'm bored.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned because your signature is cooler than your avatar


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for being nice


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for too many gifs in signature


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for a happy feeling icon


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for being Frita's #1 fan.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for a lot of bells


----------



## Daydream (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for animated avatar


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for being jealous of my bells.


----------



## NathanBros (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for old school Mario.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2016)

Banned for un-colorful signature


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for having a fair patch


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 19, 2016)

Ban for spinning Mario


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for zebras.


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for Game Theory. Sans is not Ness goddammit


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for a comforting signature


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for having a tumblr


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for not having a Tumblr!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because i want apple


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for being unfair


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for that signature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned because:



Spoiler: All work and no play



makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 19, 2016)

Banned for having a really cool signature


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 20, 2016)

Banned for patch


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

Banned for cute signature


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 20, 2016)

Banned for having Frita </3


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 20, 2016)

banned because cherries


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

Banned for 93 bells


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for 1.5k+ Bells


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for mailbox.


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for posting over 100 times today and it's not even noon.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because in my place it's 12 minutes past noon.


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because I didn't know what time zone you're in


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for red pansy instead of red cosmo for proper lineup


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because I don't care about my lineup and apparently neither do you


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for having 1 less ticket than me


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for having one ticket more than me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because it's hard to see your da in your sig.


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because this thread is now just us going back and forth trash talking each other.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because it's fun.


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 22, 2016)

banned because it's getting old and I want someone new to trash talk


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned because no one else is here so i'm doing it.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned cause you got a glow wand


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for no mentioning my feather, cherry and house.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned cause I don't really care about those


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for not caring


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for expecting me to care


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for fair patch


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for having all your dreamies


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for animated avatar


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for animated signature


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for same reason


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for same reason again


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for bear cub.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for what bear cub? :0


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for not knowing about the cub at the bottom of your spoiler.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for posting a lot


----------



## cornimer (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for having a full set of fruit collectibles


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for missing 1 fruit collectible.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for missing 4 fruit collectible


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for not gifting me your apple.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

banned for too much mario


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for no mario.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for mistaking the rabbit in my sig as a cub


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for not buying a feather with your tickets yet.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for eating pork


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for loving music.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for being a 12 years old boy, who doesn't have pets and who likes pie


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

I gotta change that, have 2 kitties now.

Banned for banning me for my age.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for living in Nova Scotia. (i wish i lived there, it looks gorgeous!)


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for complimenting my place, it is pretty nice.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for living in Canada! I live there too


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for living in Canada


----------



## Licorice (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for changing username.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for 0 tickets


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for awesome icon


----------



## chaicow (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for having more tickets than me


----------



## Daydream (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for having tickets


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for not having a full collectible lineup rip


----------



## chaicow (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for having a periodic table song in your signature


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for 2 red candies.


----------



## Xylia (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for no eyebrows


----------



## sej (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned because I don't know how to pronounce your username


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for same reason


----------



## Licorice (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for posting too little


----------



## Xylia (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned because not #vegan


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for not having 1,000 posts yet


----------



## Daydream (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned because #vegan


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned because I have no idea why your saying vegan


----------



## Puffy (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for having a super duper cool icon


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 23, 2016)

chaicow said:


> Banned for having a periodic table song in your signature



YAASS And proud of it!!

Banned for being puffy^^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for having it in a spoiler


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned because it would make his signature too big.


----------



## Irelia (Aug 23, 2016)

banned because your signature makes me dizzy


----------



## Puffy (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned because I panic everyday


----------



## Licorice (Aug 23, 2016)

Banned for lack of popsicle permit


----------



## Aquari (Aug 23, 2016)

banned for having fruit


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for too many candies


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for telling me happy birthday late


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for birthstone


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 24, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Banned for birthstone



Banned for assuming I'm a him  (lmao, I'm a girl )


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned because of no tickets


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for mix collectible


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for peach not being in the same row as other fruit.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

banned for having 2 jingle collectibles


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 24, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> Banned for peach not being in the same row as other fruit.



Banned b/c I don't like pulled pork


----------



## Tensu (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for being too awesome


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for having 2 rare feathers.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

banned for green feather


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for white feather.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

baaned for green glowand


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for not giving me a green candy.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 25, 2016)

Banned for banning other people of their collectible


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 25, 2016)

Banned because he banned me because of my jingle collectibles.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 25, 2016)

banned for banning people that banned you


----------



## Zura (Aug 25, 2016)

Banned for too many flowers.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 25, 2016)

Azure said:


> Banned for being too awesome



ikr 

Banned for thinking you're the coolest, when it's actually me ^^


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned for not thinking that Vaati is the coolest


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned for having the same amount of tickets as me.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned because you post here too often


----------



## Daydream (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned for not posting enough


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned for no tickets


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned for having no reason to ban.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned for purple feather.


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2016)

banned for selling me a blue feather and being super nice


----------



## Aquari (Aug 26, 2016)

banned for that collectible lineup ;-;


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2016)

banned bc i'm jealous of your white feather!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 26, 2016)

Banned for awesome sig


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Aug 27, 2016)

Banned for being Frita's number 1 fan.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

banned for having the same town name as me


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 27, 2016)

Banned for no likes on that post.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2016)

Banned for no likes on your post either !


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because the Pikachu egg matches the yellow feather and only the yellow feather.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for not trading your star wand for my apple.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because you love ACNL


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 30, 2016)

^ Banned for daydreaming too much.


----------



## chaicow (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for having tickets


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for cute avatar


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for cake


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

banned for having good collectibles


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for no collectible


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

banned for that avi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for blue candy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because my star wand is for making big bells.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because if I win a giveaway that ends today I might offer


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2016)

banned for too much animation in your sig!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for too little animation in your sig


----------



## GalacticGhost (Aug 30, 2016)

banned for having a popsicle collectible


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for making a Splattershot out of flowers.


----------



## Coach (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for no avatar


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for being a good noodle


----------



## Aquari (Aug 30, 2016)

banned for adorable cat avi


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for birb


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because mario


----------



## Leen (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for having too many food collectibles


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for having more bells than posts.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for no avatar!


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for reusing someone's joke in the span of less than two hours.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for no avatar


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for reusing a joke that got reused in less than thirty minutes, and also for making me reuse a joke.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for no avatar


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for being unable to use that joke.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for having an avatar


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for having a sky as an avatar.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 30, 2016)

banned for not having a signature


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for having a gif signature.


----------



## Leen (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for something you are also guilty of (Bells > posts)!


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for emojis.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because there's no emoji in his/her post


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because there's no period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because your cake is a lie


----------



## SoraB4P (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for your Happy Home Designer badge.


----------



## chaicow (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned for having 1 ticket


----------



## ZebraQueen (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because I'm sleepy


----------



## Daydream (Aug 30, 2016)

Banned because you're sleepy


----------



## typhoonmoore (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned because clouds


----------



## Aquari (Aug 31, 2016)

banned for ice cream swirl


----------



## Trip (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned for having 24k tbt.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for having a nostalgic gif in your signature


----------



## Fleshy (Sep 1, 2016)

banned for being way too adorable & amazing!!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for me being in this boring class I'm in


----------



## Emi_C (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for me being upset rn


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 1, 2016)

Banned for awesome signature


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

You are banned as I am not used to this website and you are just conveniently here!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Banned for being new here


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

You are banned for having no bells!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 2, 2016)

Banned for liking Ace Attorney


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

banned for having good collectibles


----------



## annaleigh (Sep 2, 2016)

banned for being a generally nice person!!


----------



## zekrom03721 (Sep 2, 2016)

banned for selfie as your avatar


----------



## Duck (Sep 2, 2016)

Banned because I have a selfie as an avatar

srsly


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for complaining


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for just having a tasty cake.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for believing it's a tasty cake...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because I didn't know you until this year when you clearly joined in 2011.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for not knowing who I was


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for joining in december


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because add-ons are not collectibles.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 4, 2016)

You are banned for having an inappropriate signature.

​


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for having a color-less signature


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for having a signature within a signature


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because il be leaving my house now when I don't want to


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for not wanting to leave your house


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

banned because you've still joined in december


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for banning the other person I wanted to ban because every day I been have been going out that I'm just tired


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for wanting to ban me!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for heart wand


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned because your sidebar isn't pure.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 4, 2016)

banned for thinking my sidebar isnt pure


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for all red collectibles


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned for not spending your 1 ticket before


----------



## Daydream (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned for new avatar


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

Banned for banning me in a different thread


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for getting rid of the spinning marios


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

banned for getting rid of the spinning marios


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

banned for double posting


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

You are banned for not speaking Mandarin or Cantonese.

你被禁止不說普通話或廣東話。


你被禁止不说普通话或广东话。


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for putting either mandarin or Cantonese symbols in the post above


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

Why aren't you using Mandarin or Cantonese?


你為什麼不使用普通話或廣東話？

你为什么不使用普通话或广东话？

BANNED!


被禁止的！

被禁止的！


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for telling me that I have to use mandarin or Cantonese


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for using English!


禁止使用英語！


禁止使用英语！


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for using English and Cantonese or mandarin


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for telling me not to use English, Mandarin, or Cantonese.

Kielletty kertoi minulle ei k?yt? Englanti , mandariini , tai Cantonese .


----------



## namiieco (Sep 11, 2016)

SugardewVillage said:


> You are banned for not speaking Mandarin or Cantonese.
> 
> 你被禁止不說普通話或廣東話。
> 
> ...



well... my grandma can... 
banned for being disrespectful


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

Utarara said:


> well... my grandma can...
> banned for being disrespectful




Արգելվել է, քանի որ քո անունը Utarara .





Utarara said:


> well... my grandma can...
> banned for being disrespectful



不要緊，如果你的奶奶會說普通話，最重要的是，你不能。

被禁止的！


这不要紧，如果你的奶奶会说普通话，最重要的是，你不能。

严禁！


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned because what


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for having cup ramen in your signature


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for being an 18 year old in Toronto.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for playing Mini City

Wasn't it popular back in 2007


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for having two tasty cakes and not sharing


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for being married to marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for having a binky-sucking dog avatar


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for overfeeding Totoro.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for also having a cute avatar


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for good-looking ramen. Whenever I make it it makes me sick


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for having a pink carnation


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for Marshal addiction


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Marshal hater


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Marshal fan.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for your amazing Idea Book


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for saying that it was good, then banning me instead of complimenting me.


----------



## chaicow (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for all the apples


----------



## Daydream (Sep 11, 2016)

Banned for TBT Fair collectibles


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2016)

banned for no fair collectibles


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2016)

you're banned because your collectibles aren't nicely organized


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for having all wolf amiibo cards while I have none.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for having all your dreamies


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for having 142 bells


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for not having any bells?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 12, 2016)

BANNED!

For having a white tulip collectible and a white cosmo collectible.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for having no collectibles!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for having Roserades on your signature.


----------



## chaicow (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for having married to Marshal as your user title


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 12, 2016)

Banned for having chaicow as your username.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

banned for too much marshal


----------



## Daydream (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for giving up your cycling thread


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for distracting me

friken daydreaming istg


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2016)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

banned for no more moko


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for having a zebra with a crown in your avi!


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for having a cherry collectible.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for having 3 towns.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for having a double a "aa" in your town name.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for having less TBT than me


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for having all your dream villagers


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for having a FFXIII themed sig and avi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Banned for having a weird red bird as your avatar


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

banned for being married to a squirrel


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

banned for having close to 10k posts


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

banned for banning me like that


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

banned for banning me like that


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

banned for coypying of what i said but this time with the twist of that you ban me because i ban you like that when i ban you for you banning because im close to 10k post

this dint make sense


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

Banned for posting something that doesn't make sense


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

Banned for not understanding it but it's also the true it's a mouth shot


----------



## robbywow (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned for banning a person who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning who is banning


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Sep 17, 2016)

banned for saying "who is banning" over and over again


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

banned for debating what to put in your sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned for 2 cherry collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned for too many zebras


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned for almost having all of your dreamies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned for having sleeping Kirby on your sig.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 17, 2016)

Banned for to much marshal


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for August birthstone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for too many red and white collectibles.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 18, 2016)

banned for being married to a fake fictional character


----------



## Justaharpy (Sep 18, 2016)

banned for having a etsy store


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for having Isabelle as your avatar


----------



## Justaharpy (Sep 18, 2016)

banned for having Marshal as *your* avater


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for having 12 TBT.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

banned for having cheap items.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned because Rosie the blue cat doesn't care too much about politics.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

banned because you have all apples.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned because apples are adorable.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 18, 2016)

banned for one of your apples not being a gift.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned because I chose not to give her away to another member. Kaylee the apple has always been mine.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for 2012


----------



## tae (Sep 18, 2016)

banned for liking ugly zebras.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for KPOP


----------



## tae (Sep 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> Banned for KPOP



HECK U TOM. 

BANNED FOR LIKING BIG BANG.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for Chinese characters


----------



## Tracer (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for having a cute avatar & signature


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 20, 2016)

Banned for keeping this 11 year old thread alive.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 21, 2016)

banned for having a weird username.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 21, 2016)

banned for having over 9,000 posts


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for your username being "PlasticPinkPiggy".


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for the user tittle


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for having all fruit collectibles.


----------



## Espurr (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for marrying a squirrel.

No matter how charming he may be.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for having Sailor Moon Espurr as an avatar.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned because another Marshal fan?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for too many apples.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for not enough apples.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned for having a black and white avatar/signature.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 24, 2016)

Banned becuz i said so


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 24, 2016)

banned for only having one collectible


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for looking for Clyde.


----------



## Dim (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for having a complicated username


----------



## Rory&Easton (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for having a big sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for lemons.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for changing user tittle


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for the sake of all mankind.


----------



## Paxx (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for having the creepiest signature and avatar ever.

Seriously.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for not being around long enough to know that it isn't the creepiest.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Banned for a scary pig wearing a hat...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for one long username


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for having an addiction that you admit is _too much_.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 26, 2016)

Well banned for having a "." In your username


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for liking a weird animal :Y


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for not hiding your user title change add-on.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for not banning him of calling zebra weird animal


----------



## Kirbystarship (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Paxx (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for being the Zebra Queen


----------



## Daydream (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for Trump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because you ninja'd me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 26, 2016)

Banned for 4 tasty cakes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned because you changed your username one time.


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned for taking all the apples


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned because that guy in your signature looks way too nice


----------



## chaicow (Sep 27, 2016)

Banned for the doc in you're sig


----------



## fuzzybug (Sep 27, 2016)

chaicow said:


> Banned for the doc in you're sig



Banned for the most kawaii Totoro I have ever seen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for it being "complicated".


----------



## Aleigh (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 2, 2016)

banned for having irl people as ur icon


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for just a spoiler and nothing else


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for having so many towns.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for that freaking creepy pig


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for having a twinkly sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 2, 2016)

Banned for that off-center text at the bottom of your sig.

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for having a spooky signature gif.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for having a 10 in your username


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for cleverly using an O instead of a 0


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for missing 3 birthstones


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 4, 2016)

Banned for Pusheen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 4, 2016)

Banned for only 3 collectibles.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned because 3 is my favorite number.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned for stoll being creepy


----------



## Dim (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned for that typo (no offense ).


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Oct 5, 2016)

Nox said:


> Banned for that typo (no offense ).


banned for the big sig.


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned for too cute sig.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 5, 2016)

^ banned for not commenting on my colour post


----------



## Aquari (Oct 5, 2016)

banned for that sig


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned for having a spoopy pokemon icon


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned for showing the icon of user tittle


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 5, 2016)

banned for zebra obsession


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned for lack of punctuation.


----------



## Yamish (Oct 5, 2016)

banned for disturbing signature!


----------



## acnllover1234 (Oct 5, 2016)

banned for no signature


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned for plain signature


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 5, 2016)

Banned because I haven't been online for a while


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

^ Banned for overly beautiful signature


----------



## Aquari (Oct 6, 2016)

banned for not centering your sig


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 6, 2016)

banned because mushrooms


----------



## acnllover1234 (Oct 6, 2016)

banned because you're a S+ rank on splatoon


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for having 1234 in the username


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for having same join date as I.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 6, 2016)

banned for anime xd


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

^ Banned for anime too! (Sig)


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned because ur rite :^(


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for "-" in your username


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for the sake of humanity.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

^ banned for being creepy


----------



## Aquari (Oct 6, 2016)

banned for finally centering your sig


----------



## dankity (Oct 6, 2016)

who has bagels with tea
also too many collectibles
****ing capitalist


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 6, 2016)

banned for cute profile picture


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for having one of my dreamies in your avatar.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for tasty cake collectibles.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for having birthstones.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for having Flurry as a dream villager.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for having Marshal as a dream villager.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for not having Lolly as a dreamie


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for pixel avatar.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for having a Luigi avatar.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 6, 2016)

Banned for egg collectible and not birthstone


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 6, 2016)

^ banned for the apple


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for no collectible


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for constantly being the person left for me to ban.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 7, 2016)

Well your ban for not waiting for another person to ban except me


----------



## acnllover1234 (Oct 7, 2016)

banned for having a signature that changes


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for like interesting things on ur sig/avatar/collectibles xd


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for abbreviation


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 7, 2016)

banned for funny looking emotions on that girl in your avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for not being Zebraqueen


----------



## Aquari (Oct 7, 2016)

banned for cute hog avi


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for banning the person above you that I wanted to ban because he wrote the q wrong
It's not q it's Q


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned just 'cause.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned because this thread lacks apple tags.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for having just apples in your collectible line-up.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for having just apples in your collectible line-up.



Banned because apples are cute.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Banned because apples are cute.



Banned because Piplup is cuter


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for not having Flurry yet.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for not waiting on me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for being one collectible short in your sidebar.


----------



## vel (Oct 7, 2016)

banned for way too many apples


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 7, 2016)

banned for no reason in particular


----------



## Zappo09 (Oct 7, 2016)

Banned for Pink.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for bob


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for taking so long.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

^ banned for the 6U7h2F9K name


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for the adorable av


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

^ banned for the same reason


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for the cherry


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for being addicted to shrooms, ****ing drugatic don't kill me im kidding


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for jailing me in newbie mafia


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for too much pastels


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for not appreciating the true value of pastels


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for having 400 posts exactly


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for making this my 401th


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for having so many cat villagers


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for the sig


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for having so many double numbers in your Friend code


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

^ banned for the random sjrbcudk name


----------



## Aquari (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for having only one collectible


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 8, 2016)

^ banned for selling me that collectable


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for having 20 bells only!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for having less tbt than me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for such neat and tidy collectibles.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for the 1 letter short in your user title


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for pink


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for all fruit collectibles.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for having all birthstones


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for too many birthstones.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for finally getting all birthstones


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for having a giant signature


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 8, 2016)

banned because my sig fits the rules


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for having only 1 shroom


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for all those red collectibles.


----------



## MindlessDank (Oct 8, 2016)

banned for so many birthstones.


----------



## Tensu (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for pastels.


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for lurking.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for not joining on October 3rd.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 8, 2016)

Banned for oddly satisfying signature


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for having two cats in avi


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for having a plastic pig instead of metal


----------



## thedragmeme (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for not having Kabuki in the avatar picture


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned because Dan is not on fire.


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned because I can't stop thinking about your sig O.O


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for pretty flower


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for fancy sig


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for all dem unorganized collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for having a fancy user title.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for having all birthstones


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for liking anime


----------



## CinnamonBuunn (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for being 2 posts off from your 2,600th


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for pastel


----------



## thedragmeme (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for the just do it meme


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 9, 2016)

banned because cheese


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for having a rose

lol it didn't update the page so sorry if it seems mine was off at first


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for Bob.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for your friend code ending in 69


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for using idubbz meme "Im gay" :-D


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for cute Bowser avatar.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for adorable sig

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> banned for using idubbz meme "Im gay" :-D



Very funny


----------



## Mints (Oct 9, 2016)

banned because im vegan & ur icon offends *meee* #vtriggered


----------



## Licorice (Oct 9, 2016)

banned for using a gif


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned because I like licorice.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned because I like liquorice as well.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for that odd username


----------



## thedragmeme (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned because zebras


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for 13 TBT.


----------



## hestu (Oct 10, 2016)

Banned for only displaying birthstone collectibles


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2016)

Banned for having a rainbow feather.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for never changing your avi


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2016)

Banned for bringing the thread back in time?


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for "I took a step, and beans flew out of my shoes like drama"


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for being r00d


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 10, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> banned for being r00d



banned for being too unoriginal to come up with a new one


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for picking on a 12 year old


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 10, 2016)

Banned from being 2 mushrooms away from a major drug addiction.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for having 666 in your post number


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 10, 2016)

Banned for having a MALE Combee in your siggy, especially because it isn't even its shiny or normal colors.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for being so dank


----------



## Aquari (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for 10 shrooms


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 10, 2016)

banned 4 spoops


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 10, 2016)

banned 4 drugs (ur shrooms)


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for being online as i post this


----------



## Aquari (Oct 10, 2016)

banned for SU signature


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 10, 2016)

Banned for having neat collectibles.


----------



## SlaughterShy (Oct 11, 2016)

banned for being a Marshal fangirl


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2016)

banned because train's not moving


----------



## Aquari (Oct 11, 2016)

banned for the cute guy in your avi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for calling Bowser cute.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for being the gif queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for not having a trophy to display.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 11, 2016)

banned because i dont know how to pronounce your name


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2016)

banned for spoops


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 11, 2016)

Banned for pink pokemon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)

Banned for purple pokemon.


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 12, 2016)

Banned for being a professional lurker.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2016)

Banned for Leafy.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

banned for always being that guy>>>


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for not enough zebra


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned because the fork is sideways, and that's unacceptable.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

banned because of your avatar.

pigs are't carnivores.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned because of homestuck.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

banned because they just dissed homestuck.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for making false accusations.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 13, 2016)

banned for useing numbers in your username


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for having the same town fruit as me in ACNL :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned because it feels like you've been here longer than a little over a year.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned because your signature gives me nightmares.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for getting nightmares.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for no piplup


----------



## Dim (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for usually being the last to post


----------



## Paxx (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned for um...a big sig?


----------



## Torterraxe (Oct 13, 2016)

Banned because of reasons


----------



## Puffy (Oct 14, 2016)

Banned for having a thing.


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2016)

Banned for not having a thing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 14, 2016)

Banned because I don't think your sig is big enough.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for mentioning Myst


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2016)

you're banned for being fuzzy.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

banned for wanting to kill me


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for almost 8000 posts in some months.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned because Luigi.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

banned for tasty cakes


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for having 4 lucky clovers.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

banned for having kapp'n and timmy dolls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for having such a symmetrical bottom row of collectibles.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for having all the birthstone collectibles like me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for only displaying 11/12 of your birthstone collectibles.


----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned for loving horses


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## Paxx (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned because your name is Teabagel.


----------



## NathanBros (Oct 25, 2016)

Banned because Jupiter isn't little.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 25, 2016)

banned for being a "pipe expert" whatever that is


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Dim (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for missing a collectible


----------



## ZebraQueen (Oct 26, 2016)

Well banned for always having big signature


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned because...you're a stripey horse. >:')


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

banned for gravity falls pig


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for joining the site in March.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 26, 2016)

banned for having a black and white avatar


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned because you're looking for Bam.


----------



## fuzzybug (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned because adorable puppy <3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned because there's a fox running around in circles in your sig


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

banned for having teddy in your town


----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)

banned for not having a fruit collectable


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

banned for having pansies AND cosmos


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 26, 2016)

Oops wrong one. Lol. 

Banned for having Tea and bagel as a profile name


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for having exactly 100 TBT :3


----------



## Taj (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned because Tiffany-Ex-Machina


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned because I didn't understand what you said. XD


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

banned for not understanding


----------



## Taj (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm gonna ban myself because I still see the word tea bagging...


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

banned for banning yourself even though i wanted to


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for changing your avatar into chandelure.


----------



## Taj (Oct 26, 2016)

Banned for not changing your avatar of boring Dawn


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 26, 2016)

What are you talking about boi Dawn is never boring...YOU LIE 

Banned because a part of me wants to hold a record for having the same avatar for a long time...lol!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2016)

banned for being a part of Team Pokemon, Team Popsicle, and STFR


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for being a teabagel .


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for making me post here  and for having a cute dog in your signature, though i have to add my Bichonfrisw is way cuter in real life :-D


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

^ She's my one and only yorkie <3 

Banned for owning a cuter pet than me.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2016)

banned for heart wand


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for posting more than me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

banned because swiss cheese


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for not making any sense


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

banned because brie cheese


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned because I don't even like cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

banned because string cheese


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for repeating the word cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 27, 2016)

banned for actually caring about what i ban you for


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 27, 2016)

banned for intentionally misspelling "spooky."


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for having a wishlist.


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for having a heart wand :-3


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for joining in August.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for 5 tasty cakes.


----------



## Ghibli (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for having kid cat !


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned because 000000 collectibles


----------



## Taj (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for a random birthstone


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 27, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Banned for a random birthstone



Bought on my bday lmao

Banned for no collectible pattern, #MESSY


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for having a collectible pattern


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 27, 2016)

Banned for really nice signature


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2016)

banned for the quote in your sig


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for being to spooky, a ghost avatar and Halloween signature exceeds the limits here on Bell Tree


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for not crediting the artist </3


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2016)

banned for nidorino hat


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned because its not Halloween yet, why?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 28, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for having a collectible pattern



tbh it was accidental 

Banned because you have less than 500 posts


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2016)

banned for having less tbt than me


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for excessive amounts of blue cuteness


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for joining on 9/6/16 instead of 10/6/16 (it'd be cool if your month and day added up to the year xD)


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 28, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> Banned for joining on 9/6/16 instead of 10/6/16 (it'd be cool if your month and day added up to the year xD)



Banned for blowing my mind 0-0 also for letting punchy move out you monster~


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned b/c you do need a title


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for having lots of mushrooms and cakes collectibles and for having a cool profile pic


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 28, 2016)

Kristine015 said:


> Banned for having lots of mushrooms and cakes collectibles and for having a cool profile pic



Banned for a beatiful profile pic


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2016)

banned for having "pain" in your username


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for having for bells than me


----------



## Dim (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for including Piplup in your username


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for having a sig that's always too big.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2016)

Banned for having a rainbow in your sig.


----------



## phoenixfab (Oct 28, 2016)

banned for too many tasty cakes


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for not having _any_ tasty cakes


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for not caring about having a title


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for the cute signature.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

banned for having that yorkie stare at me ;-;


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for having a halloween signature ^_^


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2016)

banned for *no *sig


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for disliking my dog stare at you


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for having a full stop after your username.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for having your name in your avatar.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2016)

Banned for having a pink glow wand


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for not having a pink glow wand.


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

banned for having a pink glow wand.


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for no capital letters, GRA-MMER!


----------



## Kristine015 (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for typing the word  "GRA-MMER"


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 30, 2016)

banned for not having a sig.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for having all candy except blue


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

banned for choco cake


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 30, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> banned for choco cake



ok srsly what is the obsession with my chocolate cakes?? lmao

Banned for joining in 2016


----------



## Rainyks (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for having 0 bells.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 30, 2016)

(bells are in abd  )

Banned for 0 collectibles


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for Mewtwo avatar, talk about a overrated pokemon....


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

banned for zorua


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 30, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> banned for zorua



Banned for different color background on red candy


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> Banned for different color background on red candy



banned because theyre all black on my screen


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for going into the spooky woods.....and the candy is a different color


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2016)

banned for having no collectables


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for sig that made me smile


----------



## fungi (Oct 30, 2016)

banned because that profile pic scares me


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for not even having a avatar...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 30, 2016)

Banned for non-transparent avatar.


----------



## hestu (Oct 31, 2016)

banned bc your avatar scares me a little


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 31, 2016)

Banned for managing to solve the riddle and therefore receiving the orange candy.


----------



## alesha (Oct 31, 2016)

Banned for having too many yellowish collectables


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 31, 2016)

Banned for posting more than me.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 31, 2016)

Banned for awesome avatar + signature


----------



## hamster (Oct 31, 2016)

banned because why not


----------



## hestu (Oct 31, 2016)

banned for only displaying tasty cakes


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 1, 2016)

Banned for the orange candy, to gain access to bell tree again you must give a hint to the riddle


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

banned for your monstrosity of a zorua.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 1, 2016)

Banned for no collectibles :'(


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

Banned for Johnny Depp in your signature!


----------



## Eline (Nov 2, 2016)

Banned for character (avatar) being way too cute


----------



## AquaStrudel (Nov 2, 2016)

Banned for having the name of your town end in two o's!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 2, 2016)

banned for seizure inducing avi


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for having a Chandelure in your avatar!


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for letting a killer clown live in your town....


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for dissing Pietro! xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for just a pear


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2016)

banned for zebra pumpkin


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for having a moving avatar.


----------



## Irelia (Nov 3, 2016)

banned bc MISTY IS THE BEST GIRL AND ALWAYS WILL BE


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 3, 2016)

BANNED FOR SAYING THAT 

I sorta think that Misty is better than Dawn though lol...idrk, I haven't seen all of the episodes that had Misty in them


----------



## furbyq (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for such a cute signature!


----------



## Noah98789 (Nov 6, 2016)

banned for banning a banner who banned a banner who banned a banner


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 6, 2016)

Banned for making No(ah) sense


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2016)

Banned because Jack collectible.


----------



## MayorVillager (Nov 7, 2016)

Banned cause this still exists months after I left without saying anything.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2016)

Banned for leaving


----------



## eRIDIAN (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for banning with the reason of the ban being leaving the your banned banning thread. Also, Horses.


----------



## Flare (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned because horses>pizza pie


----------



## Panda Hero (Nov 9, 2016)

banned because inequalities trigger me


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for banning people who banned others


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned cause Sailor Venus is worst Sailor Scout....


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned from being two posts short of having 666


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for being 11 posts short of having 100


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 11, 2016)

banned for having the pokeball that I deserve


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for having the chocolate cakes that I deserve~ c:


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for the purple candy! My fave color is purple, and candy is yummy


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for Mewtwo being top tier.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 11, 2016)

banned for joining last month


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Nov 11, 2016)

Banned for having joined after me, but having double the posts


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 12, 2016)

Banned because the vending machine wouldn't give me my drink.


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 12, 2016)

Banned for the gorgeous town in your signature.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 12, 2016)

Banned for no putting a line of jack sparrow while you have a picture of him because he awesome


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 12, 2016)

Banned for Zebras


----------



## OviRy8 (Nov 12, 2016)

Banned because Sailor Moon


----------



## Flare (Nov 12, 2016)

Banned for having pears


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 13, 2016)

banned for joining so late


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for displaying the color change and mailbox~ doesn't fit in your lineup very well


----------



## Dim (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for having two Kyles. It must be a CLONE! D:


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for loving Zorua/Zoroark too much.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2016)

banned for nutmeg


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for having a shiny duskull as avie that I'd love to have on my X file!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for having a display picture i can't make any sense of


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for stealing scallops


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2016)

banned for black background in your avi


----------



## Flare (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for white background in your avi


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 14, 2016)

Remnantique said:


> Banned for having a display picture i can't make any sense of



They're Stitch and Piglet Tsum Tsums on a Christmas tree, actually! It's a placeholder, though. When I get a better pfp, Stitch and Piglet are going, sadly.

Anyways.
Banned for following a theme in ban reasons.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 14, 2016)

^^banned for plushies




Flare21 said:


> Banned for white background in your avi


also banned because my avi background is transparent, not white


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for having a nice pattern of displayed collectibles.


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for having the cutest tsum tsums

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for being ********


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

banned for more tbt then post


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned because the grass is green. Smh it's all your fault!


----------



## namiieco (Nov 14, 2016)

banned for putting a filter on your sig


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for accusing other people


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for joining TBT two days after my birthday ~


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for being penetrated by a unicorn and happy late bday


----------



## Celine (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned because your username makes me hungry


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for having Frita. I love her so much


----------



## Flare (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for not having Frita.(You'll Get her someday )


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for saying I don't have Frita when I do sobs


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Banned for sobbing. X'D


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Banned for saying I don't have Frita when I do sobs


?... lol I'm sorry :/
...
Banned for not sobbing


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 15, 2016)

Oreoo said:


> Banned for having the cutest tsum tsums
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned for being ********



Why am I ********...?

Anyways, Flare21 is banned because I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Oreoo (Nov 16, 2016)

Banned for having no ugly villagers  UNFAIR!


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

banned for having 3 o's in oreo


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

Banned because I'm really hungry


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 16, 2016)

banned for pretty horse


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 16, 2016)

Banned cause I just feel like it


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 16, 2016)

^ banned because pokemon is awesome and too cool everyone


----------



## nicholledgo (Nov 16, 2016)

^ banned because they ate too many vanilla cupcakes


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 16, 2016)

Banned for not having a customised avi


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 17, 2016)

banned for liking nutmeg


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 17, 2016)

Banned for only having 1 red rose


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 17, 2016)

Banned for having a cute signature


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 17, 2016)

Banned for advertising your art shop


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned because I'd love to have Cherry.



Ashvenn said:


> banned for liking nutmeg



Banned because it's actually my first name, not that I like it.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

Banned for having a cool first name


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned because I like your Pav? and Mint collectibles.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned for joining this month


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned because I lost the game


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned for having a Pave collectible.


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 19, 2016)

Banned because Napoleon Ban'apart...


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned because Mario is better.


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for having tsum tsums


----------



## Dim (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for big words in sig (irony coming from me i know)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for only having three letters in your username.


----------



## Dim (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned for NOT having only three letters in your username


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

Banned bc Litten is cute


----------



## Nutmeg-Marie (Nov 22, 2016)

Banned because HORSES ARE FOR KIDS


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Banned because I have a horse and I'm not a kid :c


----------



## Pookie4557 (Nov 22, 2016)

Banned for posting too much.


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 22, 2016)

banned for joining in 2016


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 22, 2016)

banned for having cosmos instead of pansies


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

Banned for cute Jingle collectible


----------



## YasAteSatan (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for being too pretty cx


----------



## Xylia (Nov 24, 2016)

Banned b/c your name has the word "Satan" in it


----------



## Flare (Nov 25, 2016)

Banned for having a Nice signature.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 25, 2016)

Banned for having no sig!


----------



## zekrom03721 (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for that pokemon hat


----------



## SugardewVillage (Dec 18, 2016)

당신은 한국어를 말하지 않기로 금지되어 있습니다!


----------



## zekrom03721 (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for me having to translate that


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 18, 2016)

banned because how on earth are those snow people in there?? how are they not melting?? are they really snow people?? is this the work of the illuminati???


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for too much Marie.


----------



## ramen.jpg (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned because I lowkey HATE Marshalmellow


----------



## zekrom03721 (Dec 18, 2016)

banned for Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2016)

banned for banning someone for winnie the pooh


----------



## StarUrchin (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for using a Disney Avatar and Sig.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for posting Pikachu pictures when he's overrated


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for having a really nice colorful signature


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for making me look at your lovey dovey signature.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for making Cheren blush


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for having four Easter Eggs in your collectible line-up


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for having a jpep file set as your icon


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2016)

banned for too much anime


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for Donald Duck


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for having too many mittens. You aren't an octopus.

(Or are you?)


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for making Cheren blush for the 2nd time


----------



## Aquari (Dec 18, 2016)

banned for ao no exorcist


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for your holly jolly signature. B)


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for buying a ticket too early


----------



## Cheren (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for not buying a ticket early enough. (I can just TT so it's fine)


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for having Pave stare into my soul


----------



## Bcat (Dec 18, 2016)

banned for having glow wands when I don't


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 18, 2016)

Banned for having the basic feather colors except yellow


----------



## NathanBros (Dec 19, 2016)

Banned because Napoleon Ban'apart...


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 19, 2016)

Banned for always being so nice


----------



## Bcat (Dec 19, 2016)

banned for such a romantic signature.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 19, 2016)

Banned for Graham moving out
#hamsterabuse


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 19, 2016)

Banned for having 17 bells


----------



## Aquari (Dec 19, 2016)

banned for that glorious pokeball


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2016)

Banned for banning someone because of their glorious Pok?ball.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned for having oranges as your native fruit.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned for hex maniac.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned for not having a 6th mitten to complete the bottom row


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 20, 2016)

Banned for having an avatar that's too cute


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for being awkward.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for not having a DA


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for having two glow wands


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

banned for a cute pixely signature


----------



## Xandra (Dec 21, 2016)

^ Banned for having a flawless line of collectibles


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

banned for that adorable kitty


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for having an awesome line of collectables


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for having a dog wearing a Pok?mon hat as your avatar.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

banned for those sick christmas collectables


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for being obsessed with Disney.


----------



## issitohbi (Dec 21, 2016)

Your banned for wanting the same amiibo card as me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

Well, you're banned for having such a cute signature.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 21, 2016)

banned for being obsessed with marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for having collectibles I would die for.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 21, 2016)

^Banned for being naughty and owning a lump of coal


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 21, 2016)

You're so totally banned for having an adorable pfp !


----------



## Ryn04 (Dec 21, 2016)

^ Banned for making 100% nonsense


----------



## Bcat (Dec 21, 2016)

banned for a velociraptor meme


----------



## Cheren (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for getting jolly up in here.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 21, 2016)

Banned for having creepy ghost girl


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 22, 2016)

Banned for touching my 
T R I A G O N A L S I G N


----------



## Flare (Dec 22, 2016)

Banned for...being banned.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 22, 2016)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 22, 2016)

Banned for only having 1 mitten


----------



## Cheren (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for having no mittens.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for your signature having the spooky girl from b/w haunting a haunter and abusing animals.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for implying hex maniacs are animal abusers???


----------



## momiji345 (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned For being Banned from the pass^^


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for having no collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for using raffle tickets as collectibles.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 24, 2016)

banned because tomato duck


----------



## Limon (Dec 24, 2016)

You're banned for having too much Espurr.


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 24, 2016)

Banned for having no collectibles


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2016)

Banned for being flat broke


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 25, 2016)

Banned for Litten


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 25, 2016)

Banned for having a pokeball


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 26, 2016)

Banned for having a cute sig


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2016)

banned for an adorable christmassy signature


----------



## Xandra (Dec 26, 2016)

Banned for having 3 feathers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2016)

Banned for a dog sitting on the toilet.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 26, 2016)

Banned for a misleading username. 

"That one Marshal Fangirl" could be referencing ANY Marshal Fangirl who is "That one" Maybe you're actually that _other_ Marshal Fangirl. We'll never know. Ever.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 26, 2016)

Banned for making me question my life and identity.  ;u;


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 26, 2016)

Banned because we don't know if you're actually Marshal pretending to be a fan of him so he feels more popular then he is and people respect his opinion more even though he has no real friends and he leads a life of eternal lies making him question his existence and wonder why the world is so cruel and if he sent that chain-letter to 10 other people would his life be the same??


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2016)

banned for a self promotion in your signature


----------



## tae (Dec 26, 2016)

banned for having a red feather.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 26, 2016)

banned for only one feather


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 27, 2016)

Banned for having three winter mittens


----------



## Xandra (Dec 27, 2016)

Banned for having a chocolate cake, and not eating it


----------



## cornimer (Dec 27, 2016)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2016)

banned for missing a lump of coal


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 27, 2016)

Banned for getting jolly up in here


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 27, 2016)

banned for still being christmas themed


----------



## ccee633 (Dec 27, 2016)

Banned because cake.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 27, 2016)

banned for just joining the forum


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

Banned for getting jolly up in here.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 28, 2016)

Banned, cheating on deers with 79 different horses.


----------



## Ramune (Dec 28, 2016)

Banned for having jingle collectible ;c


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 28, 2016)

What...?  Also Ramune is banned for having cute dream villagers.


----------



## Ramune (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for having a cute profile picture


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for not having a clear collectible theme.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Dec 29, 2016)

banned for the number 34


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

banned for no spaces in name


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for having a cringey signature.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

LMAO.. banned for spelling lollipop wrong and having a cringe worthy usertitle.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for having a creepy woman as your signature and making fun of my best friend. :^)


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2016)

banned for having your top row of collectibles the same as mine


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for having 3 feathers while I have 0.


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 29, 2016)

XD Banned for having all candy collectibles.


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for making the dumbest reasons to ban the person above you

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have a feeling im going to get attacked for my signature


----------



## pinkcotton (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for having a non-centered signature.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2016)

banned for having a ton of bells


----------



## kylie32123 (Dec 29, 2016)

banned for having a Merry Christmas signature when Christmas is over already

- - - Post Merge - - -

Damn xD whoops


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for having a bad*** Sylveon as your avatar.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for owning a blue candy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for owning a Timmy Christmas doll, which was one of the collectibles I traded for a blue candy yesterday.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for trying to get me banned for having a Timmy Christmas doll >:3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for having such a tiny signature.


----------



## Xandra (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for saying my signature is tiny when i can't do anything about it D:


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2016)

banned for only having 6 bells


----------



## Tobia (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for still having a Christmas signature


----------



## Bcat (Dec 29, 2016)

banned for no holiday spirit


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 29, 2016)

banned for that bright usertitle color


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2016)

Banned for being a sucker for...



Spoiler: PAIN


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jan 7, 2017)

Banned for Zorua


----------



## Aquari (Jan 7, 2017)

banned for sonic


----------



## Bcat (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for perfect line of candy


----------



## aschton (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for being a meme


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for not having that grey box centered


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for being a sassy troll queen.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for being my minion and not trying to overthrow me!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for not being my friend  lol


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 8, 2017)

banned for too much pink

- - - Post Merge - - -

I made 100 posts today.

Let that sink in for a bit...


----------



## Bcat (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for joining on Christmas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 8, 2017)

Banned for having three feathers


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 9, 2017)

Banned for having a Christmas icon in January


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2017)

banned for 12 dimensional lasagna


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 9, 2017)

Banned because Sneasel.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 9, 2017)

banned for too many mittens


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 9, 2017)

Banned for having the popsicle I so badly want.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 9, 2017)

Banned for Marshal everywhere.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 9, 2017)

Ban because... well, because! :,(


----------



## Chloebug44 (Jan 9, 2017)

Banned for having an uncentered signature *_*


----------



## Licorice (Jan 10, 2017)

Banned for also having an uncentered sig


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 10, 2017)

Banned for banning someone else for having an uncentered sig when yours is too


----------



## Haskell (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for having weird things in his sig


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for calling moomins "weird things" :0


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 10, 2017)

Banned for being gay


----------



## Fleshy (Jan 10, 2017)

Banned for being gay


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for being too cool


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2017)

Your banned for having Robbie Rotton as an avatar. But you can unban yourself if you say one thing...


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for having your signature on the right


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Your banned for having Robbie Rotton as an avatar. But you can unban yourself if you say one thing...



WE ARE NUMBER ONE HEY! is that it?

@Person above me; you're banned for having *69* bells


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for being on my commission waitlist


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for being a cool cat 
(if you read the first one im so sorry, i thought it was about ourselves)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 10, 2017)

Banned for playing Paper Mario Sticker Star.


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned for playing Paper Mario Sticker Star.



i can't believe i'm being #bullied on this site


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for using a hashtag


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for actually liking the disney classic bambi, probably


----------



## deercafe (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for assuming i like that movie just because my name is bambi


----------



## aschton (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for not understanding i could't think of anything else. im sorry


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

Banned for not playing Thousand Year Door instead


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 10, 2017)

Banned for Ace Attorney Zorua and his normal father


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2017)

Banned for failing to get Nebby in the bag


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 12, 2017)

Banned for no art credit in sig


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2017)

banned for banning someone for banning someone


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for hating on Marshal when you have him.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for accusing me of hating Marshal when I love that sweet marshmellow


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for being accused of hating Marshal when you love that sweet marshmallow and for nebby-related reasons


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for wanting to change your username to Robbie Rotten rather than Nebby


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned because I agree with the post above (Nebby pls c: )


pawpatrolbab said:


> Banned for no art credit in sig


It was made by someone from a site a while ago. She vanished and I doubt anyone on tbt knows her anyway. Besides, she never really told me to give credit and didn't seem to care back then.


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for refusal to accept that they've been banned.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for not being online.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 15, 2017)

banned for too many lilies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for having 3 lilies.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 15, 2017)

You're banned for having a fabulous avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 15, 2017)

Banned for making such a fabulous avatar.


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

^banned for having too many candies


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

banned for aesthetically pleasing icon


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

banned for changing sig and avatar


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

^banned for having too many lilies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for having no candies.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for loving Marshal. Only I can do that.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 16, 2017)

banned for 2 glow wands


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for having the same thing as an avatar and signature.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

banned for having a messy sidebar


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 16, 2017)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 16, 2017)

banned for for having an odd number of mittens


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2017)

banned for having a username i cant pronouce well


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 17, 2017)

banned for confusing me, are you black with white stripes or white with black stripes?!?!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 17, 2017)

banned for being a sugar dragon


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2017)

banned for awkward mushroom in that candy lineup


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for having a purple zebra


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 17, 2017)

Banned for joining this month


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

banned for having a state as a town name


----------



## lotsofcrossing (Jan 18, 2017)

banned for having more bells than me

;~;


----------



## tsukiboshi (Jan 18, 2017)

banned for only having 42 posts since joining in 2014


----------



## lars708 (Jan 18, 2017)

Banned for only having 301 posts since joining in 2017


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2017)

banned for still having a christmas collectible lineup


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 18, 2017)

banned for also liking the same character as me for that show


----------



## OviRy8 (Jan 27, 2017)

banned because zebras


----------



## Bcat (Jan 27, 2017)

banned for being meme trash


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2017)

banned for sassy cat boy


----------



## JSS (Jan 27, 2017)

^ Banned for daring to parade Poochy but not Yoshi.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 27, 2017)

banned for thinking that im not showing yoshi, but failing to notice that the biscuit poochy is stealing in my sig is a *yoshi* biscuit


----------



## NathanBros (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for missing avatar.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for un-centered sig


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for getting really heated about signatures


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

banned because im actually as cool as a cucumber if not cooler


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for telling lies 

(hahaha)


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for only text signature


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for triggering me


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for saying 'triggered'


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for that winking guy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for having Dawn as your avatar.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for not having Marshal as a dreamie in both of your towns.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for not having flurry


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for having a cringy cat boy from miraculous ladybug


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for calling my son cringey


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for a cat boy as a son


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for bein a weeb


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for mispelling strawberry


----------



## Dim (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned because user title is fire hazard


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned because you don't support arson.


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for having a nicer profile picture than me


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for being jealous


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for being obsessed with chat noir


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for hunting beetles into extinction.


----------



## Agentblue165 (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for not having a "5" in your FC ^


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for overly colourful signature!


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

another person banned for being a weeb


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for not liking a good form of cartoon 

also, toradora is a good show!!


----------



## forestyne (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for purple text under a pink signature pic!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for having a tiny signature.


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for marshal overload!


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for having an interest in a fictional squirrel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for ninja'ing


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for being obsessed with Julian lol



Koden said:


> banned for not liking a good form of cartoon
> 
> also, toradora is a good show!!



i actually watch anime about as much as a play ACNL so I technically can't call anyone else a weeb


----------



## Bcat (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for being hypocritical


----------



## Koden (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for too much cat


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for being the prince



Bcat said:


> banned for being hypocritical



ill fight u


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for having no villager sprites in your signature.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for two signature pics AND a gif. and having a nicer signature than me.


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for hating on gifs


----------



## Aquari (Jan 31, 2017)

banned because violence is never the answer


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

banned bc it always is


----------



## forestyne (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for having a tumblr (idk anymore help)


----------



## Strahberri (Jan 31, 2017)

tumblr is cool so banned for hating on tumblr


----------



## Bunnilla (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for tricking me into thinking you hated anime


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for having collectibles I want.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 2, 2017)

banned for an adorable new signature


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 2, 2017)

Banned for having eleven hearts in your spoiler


----------



## Bcat (Feb 2, 2017)

banned for counting the exact number of hearts


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

Banned having one collectible less than the full two rows.


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 2, 2017)

banned for having a broken image in your bio (or is that just my computer?)


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 2, 2017)

Banned for having a fancy monocle!!!!1!



Strahberri said:


> banned for having a broken image in your bio (or is that just my computer?)



it works fine for me?


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2017)

banned because idk what that avatar is


----------



## forestyne (Feb 10, 2017)

banned for having a pokemon (?) avatar


----------



## Aquari (Feb 10, 2017)

banned for poor ciel


----------



## Bcat (Feb 10, 2017)

banned for _3_ green letters


----------



## Haskell (Feb 10, 2017)

banned for not capitalizing 'town info'.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 10, 2017)

banned for not capitalizing the beginning of your sentence


----------



## Haskell (Feb 10, 2017)

Bcat said:


> banned for not capitalizing the beginning of your sentence



banned for having same avatar and sig


----------



## Richluna (Feb 10, 2017)

Raskell said:


> banned for having same avatar and sig



 Banned for not having an avatar image


----------



## forestyne (Feb 11, 2017)

Bannd for having a Marshall avatar image.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 11, 2017)

banned for not matching avi/sig


----------



## forestyne (Feb 11, 2017)

Banned for being obsessed with Poochy


----------



## Bcat (Feb 11, 2017)

banned for still displaying a christmas collectible


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 11, 2017)

Banned for not giving me that Popsicle.


----------



## Richluna (Feb 11, 2017)

Banned because your post is number of 50359


----------



## Dim (Feb 11, 2017)

Banned because too many Marshals


----------



## Haskell (Feb 11, 2017)

banned because of only 4 items in sidebar


----------



## moonford (Feb 11, 2017)

Banned because you're a Raskell.


----------



## Richluna (Feb 11, 2017)

Banned because of the crazy Lady Gaga sig. ( even tho I think she is cool)


----------



## Glaishy (Feb 11, 2017)

Banned for the adorable Marshall avatar


----------



## Bcat (Feb 11, 2017)

banned for a stock avatar and no sig


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 11, 2017)

Banned for having A, C & D in your Dream Address, but no B.


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

Banned for using the le lenny face in your title


----------



## Abbaba (Feb 12, 2017)

Banned for ignoring your avatar


----------



## Bcat (Feb 12, 2017)

Banned for ron weasley


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

banned for always being on this thread


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 12, 2017)

banned for having too many collectibles


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

banned for thinking 3 is too much


----------



## Richluna (Feb 12, 2017)

Banned because I said so!


----------



## Haskell (Feb 12, 2017)

banned because the sig isn't centered


----------



## uyumin (Feb 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> banned because the sig isn't centered



Banned for not starting a sentence with a capital letter.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

banned for having a sig in a spoiler


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 13, 2017)

banned for having too many bells


----------



## Bcat (Feb 13, 2017)

banned for not having enough bells


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 13, 2017)

banned for having too many collectables

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noah98789 said:


> banned for having too many collectables



inb4 banned for not having enough collectibles


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 13, 2017)

Banned because "Shmoopie".


----------



## Bcat (Feb 13, 2017)

banned because you don't need that many cupcakes


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

You're still banned for always being in this thread.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 13, 2017)

Banned because look who's talking


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Banned because I'm not always on this thread. I'm always in the basement.


----------



## biibii (Feb 21, 2017)

Just....banned.
like
for realsies

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just....banned.
like
for realsies


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

banned for over obsessed koreaboo


----------



## forestyne (Feb 22, 2017)

banned for weird gif avatar


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

banned because its snorunt


----------



## forestyne (Feb 22, 2017)

banned because what even is that


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

banned because of course you dont know


----------



## biibii (Feb 22, 2017)

banned bc you joined last year


----------



## forestyne (Feb 22, 2017)

banned for k-pop overboard


----------



## Bcat (Feb 22, 2017)

banned for too many cakes.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 22, 2017)

banned for having your town info in a spoiler


----------



## pipty (Feb 22, 2017)

banned cause sig too cute


----------



## Richluna (Feb 22, 2017)

Banned because you have 0 bells!


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 22, 2017)

Banned for having a Tier 1 Villager as your avatar.


----------



## pipty (Feb 22, 2017)

Banned because you're an alien


----------



## Aquari (Feb 22, 2017)

banned for anime avi


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 22, 2017)

banned for horrifying profile pic


----------



## Dactal (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for having 2 profile collectables showing


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for popsicle


----------



## Espionage (Feb 23, 2017)

Banned for being a silly daffa


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for "yolo swag"


----------



## Richluna (Feb 23, 2017)

Banned because you have huge signature space for three tiny monsters


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

banned because they need their space


----------



## Richluna (Feb 23, 2017)

Banned beacuse it doesn't seem they need the huge space since they're every close to each other XD &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for naming your character "rich" instead of "dick"


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for being a Coding NEWB


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for being the new kid


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for pokemon


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for digimon


----------



## Hash slinging slasher (Feb 23, 2017)

Banned for being hateful towards another user's opinions


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2017)

banned because idk what you're talking about


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

banned because its not even digimon LMAO


----------



## Dim (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for yi-gi-oh

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for whatever the hell it came from


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

beanned for mint collectible


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 23, 2017)

banned because im single


----------



## forestyne (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for k-pop avatar


----------



## Aquari (Feb 23, 2017)

banned for weird sig


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 23, 2017)

banned because pluto is not a planet


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 23, 2017)

banned because weeeeeeb


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

banned for rekt sig


----------



## Richluna (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned beacuase you updated avatar and I was getting used of the old one


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

banned because that made no sense


----------



## Richluna (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned because you never sleep


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

banned because *you* are still awake


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 24, 2017)

banned for a strange title


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2017)

banned for strange avi


----------



## Bcat (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned because no more poochy


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2017)

Banned for having ice cream collectibles


----------



## spirited (Feb 26, 2017)

banned for being a senior member


----------



## Sanrio (Feb 26, 2017)

Banned for having 336 posts


----------



## Haskell (Feb 26, 2017)

banned for joining in 2017


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Banned for joining _close _ to 2017.


----------



## GetLucky (Feb 27, 2017)

Banned because we have this game on Marriland/Azurilland


----------



## Aquari (Feb 27, 2017)

banned for daft punk


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 27, 2017)

banned for having cooler collectibles than me


----------



## TheNoblePoptart (Feb 27, 2017)

Banned for having four 9's in friend code.


----------



## spirited (Feb 27, 2017)

Banned for so much pink


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Banned for violence against frogs.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 27, 2017)

banned for no signature


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for Fullmetal Alchemist signature gif


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for only 2 oranges


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for those weird tree things that look like car air fresheners


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for chibi sig


----------



## forestyne (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for having an empty sig


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for not having all cakes.


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for having a long username.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for only 1 collectable


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for using the number "1" instead of the word "one". All numbers one through ten are spelled out.





Man, I'm just scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for being so desperate


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for loving shunsui too much


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> banned for loving shunsui too much



(Technically you can never love Shunsui too much...I'm a liar in that case)


Banned for picking the wrong Bee Pokemon as your avatar. (that was awful, but it's true.)


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for degrading yourself.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for having Stitches and Diana in your town(AKA Mr. and Ms. overrated)





But you have Phoebe and Marshal so I can't be too mad at you.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because you like phoebe ( im sorry XD )


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for blue hair.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because avvie too small


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for having (basically) the same sized avatar as me, and it being nearly identical to your sig


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because sig is weird


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for insulting my boy Nnoitra


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for editing.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for only having 12 bells on hand


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for failing to respond before me.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for failing to respond before him


----------



## Flare (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for pointing it out.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for stating the obvious. 

(Wait shoot I said that before and it doesn't even make sense OH GOD BAN ME)


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because i cant spell your user


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for not being able to spell my username.



And forgetting the apostrophe in "can't"


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because you have srsly nothing in your sig


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned because my sig actually DOES have something in it.


----------



## RookThe1st (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned because i dont have a sig


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned because you're a liar.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

ignore, i posted too late


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for posting too late.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for not ignoring the post


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for having a 4 in the first number of your FC, but then having them as the last numbers of your second and third groups of FC numbers. AKA inconsistency


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because you do not make any sense


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for changing your user title's color but not the title itself.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because it was sold out at the time


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for not knowing you can do it in your profile settings without needing to buy anything.


----------



## RookThe1st (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for nonsense


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for not having a punchy avvie


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for editing your comment


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for being like 10 on the internet


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because you can be 10 on the internet


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for never referring to yourself in that sentence.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because your avvie has horns growing out of his head


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for calling my sig my avatar.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for one collectible and it's an add on


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for caring so much about my collectibles.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because you did not allow me to rspond


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for being inconsiderate to my response.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for using words i don't know the meaning of


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for not knowing the meaning of those words.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for being my dictionary


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for calling me something I'm not.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for not knowing the meaning of a diconary


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for thinking I don't know the meaning of dictionary.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for knowing the meaning of a dictionary


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for banning me for a completely arbitrary reason


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because  you know im only 10 and dont know the meaning of al that


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned because you forgot the second "l" in "all"


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because my computer is stupid and i did press l two times


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for blaming your computer.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned for blaming me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned for joining near my ex-girlfriend's birthday and reminding me that I'm lonely


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 3, 2017)

banned because i did not know you had an ex-girlfriend


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 3, 2017)

Banned because that's no reason to ban me.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being rude.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having a cool looking sig


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for only having the word 'cake in your user title


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having the tasty cake so much as a collectible


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for coming up with the dumbest reasons to ban somebody


----------



## Schwarzkopf (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for firing me


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having no bells


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for easter eggs. it's not easter yet.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having candies, it's no where close to Halloween


----------



## Bcat (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because you can eat candy any time of year


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for "town info"


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for having an animated sig


----------



## spirited (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for having over 2k tbt


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for changing your sig overnight


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for long username


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having two oranges with all those cakes.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for loving shunsui too much


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for many cakes


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having tea in username.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for having alien in your username


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for a confusing user title.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for only 43 bells.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being hypocritical in most of your threads.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for not being able to handle the heat of an argument or being wrong in all of your threads


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for having a spongebob reference in your avatar


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for healing Resetti and not Leif in the H&H thread.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not accepting Resetti as your lord and savior.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for owning an animated profile photo but not having an animated profile photo


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not accepting one's opinions.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being a crybaby.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for a signature that is in a different language and just being a troll.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for only knowing American and bringing your insecurities to other threads. Leave it at the door hunny.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for only responding to my posts in one thread, but somehow saying I bring my "bad" vibes to other threads.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because im hungry


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because I'm thirstayy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for stealing my Able Sisters hurt run.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for making me use my 1000th post to ban you.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for 69 in your friend code


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being dirty minded.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for not being dirty minded


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for calling me not dirty minded when in reality I relish it.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for relishing it when you could be mustarding it.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for picking the worst condiment.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for liking ketchup and mayo over mustard.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking mustard is better than mayo.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for thinking semi-liquified egg is better than mustard.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for saying mayo is just semi-liquefied eggs.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for believing mayo is more than just semi-liquified eggs.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not taking into account that there is garlic, lemon, salt, and many other ingredients in Mayo, therefore not making them only semi-liquefied eggs


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for still not spelling *liquified* properly.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not realizing it can be spelled either way.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being more informed than me.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banning because you're amazing


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking Tia is a good AC villager


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

NINJA'd


ANYWAY BANNED FOR THINKING THAT SPRITE IS TIA


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for liking Phyllis so much


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having nearly 3,000 of useless forum currency.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd by me and still thinking that sprite is Tia because it's not, it's a new Sanrio villager.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having 2 oranges


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because they're basically the same anyways, all ACNL elephants are horrible.



BANNED FOR NINJA-ING ME SHEESH


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd again and hating elephant villagers.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking Elephant villagers are decent.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for hatin on the eles


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for not answering the question ;}


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because I am a homosexualsapien.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having the come back well run dry






FREAKIN HELL NINJA


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for getting ninjad


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for bee movie.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having clovers


NO DAMN YOU


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because you cant type fast enough ;}


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd for the past 3 posts.



"Oh........ I've been ninja'd..... "


----------



## Aquari (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because i ninjad you


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for ninja-ing me by banning someone for ninja-ing you.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for ninja-ception


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for all cakes.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for complaining about my oranges and then complaining about my cakes.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for distracting me from my Pokemon Shuffle timed stage.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for playing Pok?mon.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not playing pokemon


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because I've never played Pok?mon because it's lame.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for saying Pokemon is lame.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking pokemon is lame



Ahhhhhhh screw it.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because Pok?mon is, indeed, lame.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because Pokemon is not lame.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

BANNED.

just, banned.


ninja'd


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for no reason to ban me.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being friends with Raskell.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for Legolas and not Gimli.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking Gimli is superior to Legolas.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking Legolas is superior to Gimli.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking Gimli is superior to Legolas. >3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for repetition.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for trying to take Raskell's legacy.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking I'm trying to take your legacy.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not admitting you're trying to take my legacy.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because maybe I just have no life. I post because I have no life.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having no life.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for making a good point.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for admitting I made a good point.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for admitting that I admitted you made a good point.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for making little sense.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for wasting your 3800th post on banning me.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for caring about the numbered posts.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for saying you'd disown me.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for twisting things.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for rhyming your ask post.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking rhyming my ask thread is a reason to ban.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being perfectly incomplete.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not being perfectly incomplete.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for judging my completeness


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not judging your completeness.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because I'm happy with my level of completeness


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being happy with your level of completeness.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because that's a good thing.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for making sense for the first time.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because that's also a good thing.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for finding good things.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because finding good things is also good.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having an 'avatar animation' in sidebar.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because you should care


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because I don't have to listen to ten-year olds.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because you like eggplants so much


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because that's totally fine.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because my mom does not approve of your sig


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because your mom's opinions can't control my own.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because mom is inportant


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because your mom is only important to you, and not me, because she's not my mom.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because you only have like 50 bells on hand


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because I put all my bells to a good cause.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because idc much about bells


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because you don't care, yet you criticize my bells. Therefore making you a hypocrite.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because idc


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for acting like my ex girlfriend.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because i have no idea what your ex girlfriend acts like


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because you were just acting like her therefore you should know.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because i have no ides what/who shunsui is


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not having signature centered.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having signature centered.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for being ninja-ed


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not spelling it ninja'd.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because i did not know that's how you spell it


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having a 'Senior Member' headline.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for having an average of about 50 posts a day.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because... why not?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because that's not a valid reason.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because you only have one collectable


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because so do you.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because you have been here longer


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because I haven't actually used this place until a week ago.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because this place is awesome


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because that's not a reason to ban me.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because i got bit by my parakeet


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because that does not relate to him


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for making a good point for once.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for agreeing to put me in a salad


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because it's fun to put people in the salad.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being in the salad as well.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for originally putting me in a salad


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for deserving it.


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for putting a Fire in the Salad.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for being 506,81th poster


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for naming your town "Tiger".


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because i was 8 then


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because 8 year olds and ten year olds aren't much different.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because its a 2 year difference


----------



## Flare (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for putting the tbt in a salad


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for putting ACNL in the salad.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for putting poisoned olive oil in a salad


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for only 541 posts.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for having no town info in your sig


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for caring about my town info.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for banning me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for being a salty sam.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for calling me names


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for denying you're a salty sam.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because idk what a salty sam is


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because it means you're salty.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned for idk


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for not even trying anymore.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because im running out of reasons to ban you ( hint hint "im" )


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned for never using a period.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because  you always start with a capital


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because that's correct English.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 4, 2017)

banned because you don't have to on here


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

Banned because proper English looks better.


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for judging English


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for beating me to the first post of the day.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for being one of my friends


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 5, 2017)

banned 4 having (almost) the same picture as avatar n sig


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having signature on the right.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for changing your avatar into a bee who ISN'T Barry B. Benson.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for thinking I know who Barry B. Benson is.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for not knowing who Barry B. Benson is.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because.. i have no idea why barry b. benson is


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because it's WHO Barry B. Benson is.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because my laptop is stupid and i did say who


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for not knowing who Barry B. Benson is.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for trying to steal my legacy again.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for having a tree guy as your sig


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having a 'User Title Color Change' showing in sidebar.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for changing your avi twice in one day.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for caring about what I do.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because its spelled "avvie "


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i cant help it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because you could if you typed fast enough.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i don't type fast and i do spellcheck afterwards


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for calling Groot a tree guy. His name is Groot, thank you very much.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because  i am not interested in marvel


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because you don't have to be.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for putting the triforce in a salad


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for being top poster of the day.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for changing your avvie and sig again


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for loving cheese.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because keep misspelling because beause


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for making no sense.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because you make no sense all the time therefor i was making no sense


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for being born in 2006(or 7 or something)


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i just spelled because right


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for joining the forums on a day that something horrible has happened to me on.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned beause i did not know that


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for not specifying what cheese you love.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i love all cheese


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for loving all cheese when I bet you haven't even tried a quarter of the cheese in the world.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for almost catching up to me on post count.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for confusing me...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for the confusing avatar and signature.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for Walker wearing a hat.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for not giving me flora


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for changing your signature so quickly.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for quoting Mr. Krabs on April Fool's day.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i change my signature once a month


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for me not being able to tell what your only item is.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for having your avvie wear headphones


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because they aren't headphones.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because you need to change your avatar.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for featuring regular Groot instead of baby Groot in your signature.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because you have cake


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd.(Unoriginal, I know.)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for being Alien51 as opposed to Alien52.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for hardly posting


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for posting too much.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for loving Shunsui too much(even though I don't know who he is.)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for not knowing who Shunsui is.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for joining on an odd number date.(Man, am I running out of ideas or what.)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having so many bells.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for having so little bells


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having less than 100 TBT.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i have like 65 in the abd


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for "bunny's" in your sig.


It's "Bunnies"


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for not knowing who is saying "YO" in your signature.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because I do, It's Nnoitra Gilga.



Banned for thinking I don't know my Bleach characters.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for not telling me what " bleach characters " are


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for double banning me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for getting Ninja'd by a ten-year old.


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having 22 bells.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having a sparkly moon.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for banning him for his sparkles


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for changing your sig AGAIN.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i thought you wanted me to


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for never capitalizing "I" when referring to yourself.


----------



## thedragmeme (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Banned for never capitalizing "I" when referring to yourself.



Banned for complaining about puntuation


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

FloatyFlare said:


> Banned for complaining about puntuation



Banned because a capitalization of "I" isn't punctuation.


----------



## thedragmeme (Mar 5, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Banned because a capitalization of "I" isn't punctuation.



Banned for calling me out XD


----------



## Haskell (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for checking out the guild but not joining.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for...I got nothin'.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for banning without a reason


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for being Dawnpiplup but having no Piplups on your avatar or signature.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned becausd ppppppp]pppppppppp


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for spamming the letter p yet putting a bracket in the middle, thus ruining the consistency.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because im on a phone lol


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because I'm also on my phone.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having a phone at age 10.


OH THANKS FLARE. 

Flare's banned for being a ninja.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for thinking i own a phone


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for tricking Ash.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because you complacent  me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for...What...? What are you even saying...?


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for not even knowing what im saying


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because that's your fault.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for crazy hair. In your sig


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because it's long, sleek hair.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because the hair is in the mask thingy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because that's not a mask, that's part of his face.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because the guy is weird


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because you're too young to appreciate it. Just wait a few years. Like 5.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because that will take a while


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for having a rainbow print in your siggy


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for having almost all the snario in your sig


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for "snario"


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because thats how its spelled


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because it's spelled "Sanrio", not "snario".


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because thats how i always spell it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because the way you spell it is wrong.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for making me spell it that way, therefor your a dictionary


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because I'd be a thesaurus, not a dictionary.


Also, it's spelled therefore*


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i dont want a  thesaurus


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for glitching the thread.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

i think we broke this thread...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for blaming me for this.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because it just let up bc you posted... im glitchy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for being glitchy.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned because i cant help it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because you forgot to capitalize "B" and "I", you forgot a period, and an apostrophe on "can't"


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for being active all day.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for judging me for having no life.


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for deprecating yourself.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for denying the truth.


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned for believing you have no life.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 5, 2017)

Banned because it's true.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 5, 2017)

banned for killing gloldfish


----------



## Sidon (Mar 6, 2017)

^ banned cause the "R"s in your signature are backwards


----------



## Aquari (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for pink avi/sig


----------



## Haskell (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for practically having no signature.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I woke up late.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for having 1 bell


----------



## forestyne (Mar 6, 2017)

BANNED FOR NINJA-ING ME


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd you fool n.n


----------



## forestyne (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for easter egg collectibles


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for animated siggy


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for having a blurry avatar.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for being hypocritical and having a blurry sig


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for being the 50846th post


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for having cake


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for having more bells than me.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for changing your avvie again


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for having 104 bells.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for not having a username title


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Baneed for having a username title.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for 1 collectible


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for having Mickey licking something.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because you responded at 1:17. 17 is my favorite number.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for collectables being organized


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for 3 of each collectable


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for having done 949 posts in total.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i have more now


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for still having 104 bells.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for having 10 bells


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for adding more bunnies to the Community Salad.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for making me realize I'm so behind in posts.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because you killed the king stitches


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for trying to kill a cop in the salad.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i was innocent


----------



## Bcat (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for backwards letters in your sig


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i like it


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for liking things.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for not liking anything i like


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I'm like 5 and a half years older than you, so we'd obviously like different things.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for having one item


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for caring about my items.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for breathing.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for banning me for a basic human action.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for banning based on other bans cx


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for claiming you're two people.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for the long name


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for the hard to read text.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for spooky siggy


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because you have Chai in your sig.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not saying anything about my siggy yet..


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I have nothing to say about your siggy except....















weeb


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for tiny  words.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Flare21 said:


> Bannef for tiny words.



Banned for not calling me a hypocrite for calling someone a weeb when my Avatar and sig are from an anime.



Except it's not a weeb anime, so...


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

omg that hurt

banned for calling me a weeb


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for changing your User Title since yesterday.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for  calling yourself the new number one, when we all know Robbie Rotten is the only Number One.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i want to watch this argument 0.0


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for mistakenly calling me #1 when I meant that Walker AKA Smitty 2.0 was number 1.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for being too late LOL


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for getting so offended from me calling you a weeb.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

wow banned for not caring about my feelings


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not playing Hurt and Heal yet.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because H&H Is amazing


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for banning him because of how good H&H is.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i just wanna watch an argument


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for another new signature image.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because its the same one as yesterday


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because what?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for having two backwards r's and a backwards a in the text at the bottom of your signature.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because you cant even come up with a reson to ban me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because you got ninja'd


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because your not her


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned becauseyou are not posting on H&H


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for many errors in writing.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not being part of the Miscellaneous.
Join!


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because idk if im ready for a guild yet


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

^Was for Bunny.

Ash...
Banned for making me fail to do so.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for not writing me fanfiction


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for Ninja'ing me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for leaving us.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

ll banned for still not writing me any fanfiction


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for seeing mysterious things.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for not aiming any of this at me


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for joining on Independence day.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for joining on my cousin's birthday


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for having user title in japanese


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for being too signature colorful.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for double-ninja'ing me.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for having a upside-doen table in user title


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for still not writing me any fanfiction.

omg my ships are waiting


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for having nme drool bc of avvie


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for being ten.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned bc i cant help it if im 10


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not being ten.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for being nyja'd


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for spelling "Ninja" as "nyja"


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned bc i was trying not to get ninja'd


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for saying bc, one of my least favorite text abbreviations.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for the confusing User Title.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not accepting the joys of the table flipping men.

*(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻ ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)*


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for helping ash kill skye


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not putting a space between the colon and yes in your signature.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I did not think of it


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for 0 bells.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I just put them in the ABD


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for just roasting me.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for getting roasted by a ten year old.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for not letting me know who won


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because it was the Hercules. AKA the best beetle.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i was on his side all along


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not Hurting and Healing in the SpongeBob thread.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i do not like spongebob


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not liking spongebob.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because spongebob  is a very weird show, just like your siggy


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for life for disliking SpongeBob.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for copying me


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for not banning Bunny from Tiger for life for not liking SpongeBob.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I did, actually.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for starting to get triggered.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I don't get triggered.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for me not being able to respond to that,


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I got you there.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned for getting him there


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for hating Spongebob.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for posting literally all day.


Don't 4th graders have homework?


That was for bunny


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned beause 
1, im homeschooled
2, im in 5TH grade


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for being that homeschooled kid-


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i got bullied in kindergarten and i have been homeschooled ever sence


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I've been bullied in 1st, second, sixth, seventh, and eighth grade and yet was never homeschooled.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned because I will soon be homeschooled for the rest of my Sophomore Year.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 6, 2017)

banned because i got srsly HIT in kindergarten


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> banned because i got srsly HIT in kindergarten



Banned because I did too...but I was tough.


----------



## Flare (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for thinking everyone will take things the same way.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 6, 2017)

Banned for assuming things (but not my gender sadly)


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 7, 2017)

banned for giving too many reasons to ban


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because why not . (jkjk <3)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 7, 2017)

banned because i'm cooler than Alien51 and i can't find my last post


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because you don't co-work with me on the VPT.
Alien51 does.


----------



## MayorVillager (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because this has gone on for 5,098 pages.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2017)

banned because what does that have to do with the user above?


----------



## Flare (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned for having my favorite avatar.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 7, 2017)

banned because i am flattered


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2017)

Banned because I didn't get to roast forestyne again.


----------



## Sidon (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for making me laugh at your sig


----------



## Bcat (Mar 9, 2017)

banned because ive never seen you before


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for eating dwarfs


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for hating pears


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for having the username Sanrio even though your siggy/av don't have SANRIO STUFF IN IT


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for joining in 2013


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for sanrio villagers


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for terrible trolls.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for too many doggos


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for multiples of the same gif in your signature.


----------



## Flare (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for having a rather interesting sig.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for distracting glitter


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for hamster love


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for Sanrio in your sig.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for not eating trees

(and is that mystic messanger in your sig?)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd. get rekt

(and yas it is)


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

banned because my toe hurts

(idk who to pick in mystic messanger, they're all great)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for 89 bells.

(ikr, i've only just started jumin's route but yoosungs emojis are so cute i cri)


----------



## NightGale100 (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for being too fancy and fabulous X3


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for having no avvie


----------



## treetops (Mar 9, 2017)

Banned for not capitalising "tiger" in your username.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for having two towns


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for kpop


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for beedrill.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

banned for posting on everything


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for only having 5 tasty cake


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for having one chocolate cake.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 13, 2017)

lol I should be the last person to post on this

banned for taking my place


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for thinking he'll be the last person to post on this.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for not having a coconut


----------



## Aquari (Mar 13, 2017)

banned for spam


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for being uptight  I'm inactive for 360 days of he year let me have this


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for having spaces in between the letters of your username


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for not having spaces in your username


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for hating pears but having them as a collectible


----------



## Dim (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned because I want those eggs


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for not having the eggs


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for questioning the pear queen


----------



## forestyne (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for weird profile pic


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

banned for not appreciating true art


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for not having 11 pears


----------



## Bcat (Mar 13, 2017)

banned for 'sonic' in your username


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for... having Mickey licking a dwarf in your avatar.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 13, 2017)

banned because gee, how long did it take you to come up with that?


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for trying to be smart.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned because your always online


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Banned for thinking I'm always online.


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for having 1 bell


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for being a pokemon fan


----------



## Bcat (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for shiba inu


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for licking a dwarf, he didnt ask for that


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for not having more mori


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2017)

banned because im trying!


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for green


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for meme dog


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for not being named beth


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for strong meme


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for being a fish but a dog at the same time


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for filthy franku


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for having a problem with it


----------



## Bcat (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for a flawless collectible lineup


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 21, 2017)

banned because how is he blushing


----------



## forestyne (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for ugly toothless pink guy avatar


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

banned for the cute sig


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Banned for spending all the bells you got like yesterday.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

banned cuz i didnt, i put them in the ABD   called saving


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Banned for using the ABD.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

banned because you probably do too


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 21, 2017)

banned because ur too friendly and a kind person


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Sanrio said:


> banned because ur too friendly and a kind person



banned because, thank you!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> banned because you probably do too



I DON'T THOUGH HA





Banned because one day you'll be 11 and I won't be able to ban you for being 10


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I DON'T THOUGH HA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



banned because too bad for you


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Banned because you're still ten


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

banned because you don't like eevee


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 21, 2017)

Banned because you think Pok?mon is better than Harry Potter.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Banned because it is(even if Harry Potter is alright).


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

SkylaF said:


> Banned because you think Pok?mon is better than Harry Potter.



banned because thats not true


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 21, 2017)

Banned for lying.


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

banned because it is


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 21, 2017)

Banned for not being queen like me


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 21, 2017)

banned because you hate pears, yet you have 7 pear collectables.


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned because no Umbreon


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for loving zoroark and zorua too much


----------



## Bcat (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for kpop


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for vintage mickey


----------



## Bcat (Mar 22, 2017)

banned because it's modern mickey


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 22, 2017)

banned because I forgot that mickey changed again


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for pull pork


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for having a lovely doggo as your avatar


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for tasty cakes


----------



## AngelBunny (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for changing sig  too much


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for still not correcting "me and Eevee"


----------



## carp (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for neon grids


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for fishy username


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for using Marina over Octavian.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for being TBT's biggest loser


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned because it's true.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for posting more than someone who shall not be named or else i'll get another warning


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for Chocolate instead of vanilla.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned because chocolate is superior to vanilla.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for lying.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for editing


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for hating pears.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for pokemon


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for Mouse.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2017)

banned for victini and jirachi


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2017)

Bammed for 4x flying and fire weakness


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for the furry Pokemon.


----------



## Flare (Mar 22, 2017)

Banned for not having no pokemon.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for not opening the spoiler.



Spoiler: SPOLIER



BANNED FOR OPENING THE SPOILER!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 26, 2017)

banned because that was a trap either way


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned because Mickey Mouse and Sleepy the Dwarf or whatever he's named can't exist in the same world.


----------



## Mix (Mar 26, 2017)

^ Banned because of blurry profile pic.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 26, 2017)

banned for no avatar or signature


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

banned because that dude in the metal suit from FMA shouldn't be able to blush.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for joining on an odd number day.


----------



## hestu (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for joining on an even number day


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for also joining on an even number day.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for joining on the day before a leap year day. You could have been unique, man!


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

banned cause I'm tired


----------



## forestyne (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for blurry sig pic


----------



## Bcat (Mar 26, 2017)

banned for too much cake. you're going to get diabetes


----------



## forestyne (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for four letter username


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for having a really calming signature


----------



## forestyne (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for adorable signature.


----------



## Venoxious (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for having 12 Tasty Cakes.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 26, 2017)

Banned for two deer villagers.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 27, 2017)

banned for having a sleepy umaru in your signature


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Banned because Umaru is the cutest and the best.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 27, 2017)

banned for defending a character i like


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

banned for weird dog thing wearing panties on its head


----------



## Espurr (Mar 27, 2017)

banned for mistaking es_purr_ for a dog

sub-reason: how dare you?


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Banned because it's still basically a dog.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 27, 2017)

banned for confusing felines with canines


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Banned because why would you think that thing is a cat


----------



## Espurr (Mar 27, 2017)

Banned for insinuating i dislike doggos in a different thread

and because i can't continue a subject for more than thirty minutes


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Banned because you can't continue a subject for more than thirty minutes, apparently.


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 27, 2017)

Banned for having pastel colors


----------



## Bcat (Mar 27, 2017)

banned because you still haven't resized your sig


----------



## Espurr (Mar 28, 2017)

Banned for blushing ghost armor.

Anime logic doesn't count, even in FMA.


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for pokememe


----------



## Bcat (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for shibe


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for bcat


----------



## Espurr (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for having the green thunder use fire

i mean, c'mon man


----------



## Zura (Mar 28, 2017)

Banned for staring into my soul with those dead eyes...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Banned because Vaati as a Zelda villain isn't the coolest.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

Banned for hot stuff


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for ✩


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Banned for not specifying which type of carp.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for 24 bells


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 28, 2017)

banned because i like trains


----------



## Bcat (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for what


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for cat


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2017)

Banned for posting too much on political threads.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2017)

Banned for me not understanding what you're talking about and for being a double hypocrite.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 28, 2017)

Banned for dog only town


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned for hiding town info in a spoiler.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2017)

banned for no town info at all


----------



## carp (Mar 30, 2017)

banned for ^O^


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned for using a series of characters that convey emotion in a ban reason.


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned for having a dancing Espurr in your signature.


----------



## Venoxious (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned because you're not actually the coolest.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned for saying there can't be more than one coolest person.

It's lonely at the top.


----------



## Venoxious (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned for feeling lonely.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned for banning the other coolest person here


----------



## Zura (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned for trying to copy my title (I secretly like it though )


----------



## toxapex (Mar 30, 2017)

Banned for not being seen by me in a while.

Hey haven't seen you in a while


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for just now showing your face.

Are you a regular here or?


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for biggest butt on tbt


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for being too modest.

I believe that honor belongs to you


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for being suave.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for espurr eyes™

Also vaati is double banned for not remembering me -____-


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for thinking I don't remember you.

No seriously, where did you get that idea?!


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh, the "Are you a regular here?" sounded like you didn't know me

Banned for making me think you didn't remember m


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for misinterpreting what I said.

I was asking if you are now active on tbt?


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for interrogatives

And yeah, I'm thinking about getting on here more often again. Especially with an egg hunt possibly coming up


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for arthur memes


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned because


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned because old arthur memes


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned because art never gets old and is eternal.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for not having more collectibles


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for having to many collectables


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for gif


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for no gif


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

banned because no one likes vaati


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for posting a second before me


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for not posting fast enough.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for a gif AND a pic


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for not being 11.


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for pink font


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for mistaking magenta for pink.


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for using magenta


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> Banned because no one likes Vaati



If people were to be banned based on popularity, you wouldn't even be here. 

Banned for being above me.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for being below carp


----------



## Bcat (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for insulting apples


----------



## carp (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for 8 bells


----------



## Flare (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for dogelicous avatar and sig.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for having no user title.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for saying Spring is a lie.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for never talking in the group chat


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for having pears


----------



## Megumi (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for liking wierd villagers xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for loving Muffy.


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for fangirling over marshal

i like him too, tho


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned for loving Muffy.



Muffy and I share birthdays 

Banned for banning someone because they like a villager but you like the same one.


----------



## Megumi (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned because I killed you in my Minish cap playthrough XD


----------



## Zura (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned because I didn't die.

Because of the fact I had some of the light force in me, the Master Sword absorbed and sealed me within it.


----------



## Megumi (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for correcting me XD (I forgot about it XD its so long ago, really great game though :3)


----------



## Aquari (Mar 31, 2017)

banned for using "XD" twice


----------



## toxapex (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned 4 the lulz XD >w<


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for hipster Buster.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for having smelly roses in your items


----------



## Espurr (Mar 31, 2017)

Banned for having an amiibo card as your avatar.


----------



## Zura (Apr 1, 2017)

Banned for not embracing our new overlords!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for fleas, clean yourself!


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for flea


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2017)

Banned for too much Doge.


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for hating on shibe


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 1, 2017)

Banned for making me laugh everytime i see u comment


----------



## toxapex (Apr 1, 2017)

Banned for *TABBY*


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for liking toxapex quite a lot


----------



## taiyoken (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for shibe propaganda. i was instantly converted


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for not accepting shibe propaganda


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for too much shibe


----------



## carp (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for kpop


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

banned because my textbook is too heavy


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for not enough flea


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for lots and lots of flea


----------



## Bcat (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for fleas all around the cat but not on it


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 1, 2017)

banned because i like turtles


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 1, 2017)

banned because mad hatter


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for being Tabby apologist!!!

she is rather cute tho


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 1, 2017)

Banned bc ur avatar has a butthole 

i am a proud tabby apologist thank u


----------



## Aquari (Apr 1, 2017)

banned for a single collectible!


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for being frikkin savage


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for having the same collectable as me!
cake wars!!


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for using japanese


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for extremely high levels of doggage


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for 57 posts


----------



## toxapex (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned for having considerably more posts than 57


----------



## Espurr (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for changing your username


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for booty


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 2, 2017)

banned because spongebob is a sponge


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for having more items than me


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for all text sig


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2017)

banned because green theme


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 2, 2017)

banned bc profile


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 2, 2017)

banned cause i want to.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned because that is not a valid reason to ban users.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 2, 2017)

banned because you have 4,797 posts


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

banned because your cakes will never be as cool as mine


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 2, 2017)

banned because bulbasaur is green


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned because green Bulbasaur is awesome


----------



## Aquari (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for 6th gen sprite,


----------



## Shayden (Apr 2, 2017)

banned for the sigpic


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> banned for 6th gen sprite,



Howa bout now?

Banned for always having invisible mode on.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned for to lorge of a sig


----------



## Espurr (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned for having too thin of a sig.


----------



## Malaionus (Apr 2, 2017)

banned bc ur text is too bright


----------



## Espurr (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned because your title is harder to read than mine.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 2, 2017)

banned cause espurr can evolve


----------



## Espurr (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned because humans take much longer than ten seconds to evolve.


----------



## Zura (Apr 2, 2017)

Banned because we're evolving in small ways ever second


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 2, 2017)

Double banned for metapod


----------



## toxapex (Apr 3, 2017)

Banned because I'm in a bad mood. I would make an awful mod lol


----------



## taiyoken (Apr 3, 2017)

banned because user pic isnt't toxapex!???!!


----------



## Aquari (Apr 3, 2017)

banned for that 2nd gen gengar sprite


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 3, 2017)

banned for liking green so much


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

Banned because your title is grammatically incorrect.

It should be _Eevee and me._


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2017)

Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## Espurr (Apr 3, 2017)

Banned for raising your defense by one stage.


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

banned for having 2 bells


----------



## Espurr (Apr 4, 2017)

Banned for being tra$h


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 4, 2017)

banned for being a spooky pok?mon!!


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

banned for good art


----------



## Sergi (Apr 4, 2017)

Banned for not having more pictures of Shibas in your signature.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 4, 2017)

banned bc i had an awful day


----------



## Espurr (Apr 5, 2017)

Banned for taking your frustration out on others.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Apr 5, 2017)

I ban the member above me for liking  Espurr


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 5, 2017)

banned for not liking espurr enough!


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 5, 2017)

banned cause i havent finished one of my assignments


----------



## Espurr (Apr 5, 2017)

Banned for procrastinating.


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 5, 2017)

banned because thats my best skill


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)

banned for having a useless skill


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

Banned for harping on someone's abilities.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 6, 2017)

banned for hate crimes against apples


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

Banned for pointing out my hypocricy.


----------



## taiyoken (Apr 6, 2017)

banned because I'm eating an apple right now and it is offended


----------



## Byngo (Apr 6, 2017)

banned for eating an apple which posses enough intelligence & self-awareness to take offense. btw you might have more to worry about than being banned here


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

banned for talking about apples but having lemons


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 7, 2017)

Banned for talking about lemons


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

banned for not agreeing w free speech


----------



## uyumin (Apr 7, 2017)

Banned for not using a period at the end of a sentence.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Banned for to much disco


----------



## Espurr (Apr 7, 2017)

banned for misspelling "too"


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 7, 2017)

banned because twilight sparkle became a princess

yeah i mean mlp


----------



## Espurr (Apr 7, 2017)

Banned for pulling a 180 on the topic.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Banned because I said so and MY WORD IS LAW


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 7, 2017)

banned cause idk how to open a soda can


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

banned for posting at 1;40am


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 8, 2017)

banned because im basically nocturnal


----------



## Espurr (Apr 8, 2017)

Banned for going against the typical diurnal nature.

i'm sorry for posting just milliseconds before you. o-o


----------



## Bcat (Apr 8, 2017)

banned for ninjaing me


----------



## rabbitplanet (Apr 8, 2017)

banned because your profile picture is better than mine


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

banned for being hot


----------



## Espurr (Apr 9, 2017)

Banned for only having four puppers in your sig


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

banned for having 23 stars in your siggy


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 9, 2017)

banned for actually counting those stars


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2017)

banned for _3_ tasty cakes


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

banned for not being on your a game, _b_cat


----------



## Bcat (Apr 9, 2017)

banned because b is a cooler letter than a


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 9, 2017)

banned because coral blue number 2


----------



## Byngo (Apr 9, 2017)

banned because cake


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 9, 2017)

banned because your icon keeps me up at night


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 9, 2017)

banned cause yours keeps me up too.

i keep imagining if it was a gif ;-;


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 10, 2017)

Banned for too many handsome men on your person!


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

banned for bein hot


----------



## Sergi (Apr 11, 2017)

Banned for posting so much and not letting me be the top poster! 





​


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 11, 2017)

banned for posting old memes


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2017)

banned because that meme's only like 2 months old


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 11, 2017)

banned cause i think that meme is from 2016


----------



## Bcat (Apr 11, 2017)

banned because oh wow 2016 was soooo long ago


----------



## Espurr (Apr 11, 2017)

Spoiler: Banned because your town name makes me think of this


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for clashing art


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2017)

banned because you are neither fish, nor dog.


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for mickey mouse memes


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for having a animated signature


BANNED FOR JUMPING AHEAD OF ME


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for being slow


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for being fast


----------



## oliversacnl (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for being k-pop trash


----------



## Xandra (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for having no avatar or signature


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

You're banned for having a signature


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for being gmt+1


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for too much shibe


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for being too cool


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned because your sig is too amazing stop making everyone else look bad


----------



## carp (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for editing post


----------



## NachoCheese (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for not having enough photos of dogs


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for a food name when I'm starving


----------



## Xandra (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for mickey mouse


----------



## Espurr (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for having a wolf in your avatar.


----------



## tae (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for quoting me.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for white feather


----------



## Sergi (Apr 12, 2017)

banned for having more items than me.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 12, 2017)

Banned for displaying your cute avatar and signature c:


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned cause your avatar is too cute!


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for having so much pink (I like it though)


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

banned for being good at formatting


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for displaying an inappropriate amount of dogs.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 13, 2017)

banned for also being a cat


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for not sharing your cake!


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

banned for overtaking me


----------



## Xandra (Apr 13, 2017)

banned for banning other people


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 13, 2017)

banned for banning other people, for banning other people


----------



## Espurr (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone that has banned someone.


----------



## KittyKawaii (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for using a word more times than needed.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned for not banning the person who banned someone for banning somone for banning somone that has banned another...... I think.....


----------



## Espurr (Apr 14, 2017)

banned for displaying your title color change


----------



## Xandra (Apr 14, 2017)

Banned for having a flea


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2017)

banned for ?'s


----------



## Xandra (Apr 14, 2017)

Banned for hating on "?'s"


----------



## Espurr (Apr 14, 2017)

Banned for having two towns in your signature


----------



## Xandra (Apr 14, 2017)

Banned for being too school for cool.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2017)

banned because your collectibles are still christmas themed


----------



## Xandra (Apr 14, 2017)

banned because your collectibles have no theme


----------



## Bcat (Apr 14, 2017)

banned because they are organized. my top row is flowers and my bottom row is sweets. The only oddball is the egg


----------



## forestyne (Apr 14, 2017)

banned because egg???


----------



## toxapex (Apr 14, 2017)

Banned because u do not question the E G G


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 15, 2017)

banned for having your username in lowercase letters


----------



## toxapex (Apr 16, 2017)

Banned for sad rock icon


----------



## carp (Apr 16, 2017)

banned for being a dog but being toxapex the irony


----------



## Xandra (Apr 16, 2017)

Banned for having more tbt than me:c


----------



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2017)

Banned for having more tbt than ME :' (


----------



## Bowie (Apr 17, 2017)

Banned for having numbers in your Nintendo Network ID.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 17, 2017)

Banned for not even showing your NNID


----------



## carp (Apr 17, 2017)

banned for showing ur nnid


----------



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2017)

Banned for showing your NNID (Nice Nice Incredible Dogs)


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 17, 2017)

banned cause i accidentally scratched my hand on one of my house's bricks and i had to put a band aid on it


----------



## toxapex (Apr 17, 2017)

Banned because ouch : (


----------



## Espurr (Apr 18, 2017)

banned for placing a colon next to an open parenthesis.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned for buying the poptart Easter egg


----------



## Xandra (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned for having a Christmas avatar and signature


----------



## carp (Apr 18, 2017)

banned for having such a large siggy


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned for $$$$


----------



## Espurr (Apr 18, 2017)

banned for referencing a minecraft parody of gangnam style


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned for banning the person above you for banning the person above you for banning the person above you for banning the person above you for banning the person above you for banning the person above you for banning the person above you for banning the person above you...

I could go on forever


----------



## toxapex (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned because not forever, only 51,365 times


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2017)

banned for being cheeky


----------



## Xandra (Apr 18, 2017)

banned for acting smart


----------



## Espurr (Apr 18, 2017)

banned for having a donger as your title
get your mind out of the gutter, you know what kind of donger i'm talking about


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 20, 2017)

Banned because I don't love 6th gen Pokemon.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 20, 2017)

Baned for CHANGING TO THE POINT OF NO RETURN


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2017)

Banned for triple rodent


----------



## Espurr (Apr 20, 2017)

Banned for veritable lack of rodent


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for being a furry.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned because we're all furries now


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 23, 2017)

banned because you furry shamed


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned bc you're falsely accusing me of furry hate.


----------



## Espurr (Apr 23, 2017)

banned for being falsely accused.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for banning me again.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for displaying add-ons.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for catching up to me in posts.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for uncentering siganture.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for being alive.


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for being downright rude.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for being a meanie. :c


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for having a marriage through VM's


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for taking place in said marriage.


----------



## scotch (Apr 23, 2017)

banned for a poor choice of villagers


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

Banned for mocking my villagers. ):


----------



## Bowie (Apr 24, 2017)

Banned for useful collectibles.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

banned for pokeball


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 24, 2017)

Banned because I'm repo-ing all your moris


----------



## carp (Apr 24, 2017)

banned for paper mario


----------



## Aquari (Apr 24, 2017)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 24, 2017)

Banned for being squishy.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2017)

Banned bc this thread almost went to the third page???? smh


----------



## B e t h a n y (Apr 26, 2017)

Banned because roblox is now better than minecraft


----------



## carp (Apr 26, 2017)

banned for meme™resurrection™


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2017)

Banned for daddy


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm banning myself for doubl posting AND this phone for loading the page weird and making me think I didn't reply even after I refreshed


----------



## Dim (Apr 26, 2017)

Banned because avatar does not live up to awesome username


----------



## toxapex (Apr 27, 2017)

Banned for illegal squinting dedede


----------



## Espurr (Apr 28, 2017)

Banned for shooting down Dedede's magnificent glare.


----------



## carp (Apr 29, 2017)

banned for ayyyyy'ing


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2017)

Banned for too many shibes


----------



## toxapex (Apr 29, 2017)

Banned for cat silhouette


----------



## Espurr (May 9, 2017)

Banned for not getting banned until the month following your post date.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for female Espurr


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

banned for coming up with better foods than me in the food thread


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 9, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> banned for coming up with better foods than me in the food thread



Banned for having better prices then me at your shop xD


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Issi said:


> Banned for having better prices then me at your shop xD



XD banned for being such  A GREAT ARTIST!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for not having "Power" in "Wisdom and Courage"

@Issi ^.^


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Banned for having such great quotes in the reference game thread


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Banned for banning me for banning you :3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for because till college >=)


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Banned because I feel like it :3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for not being quick enough in the food name game ^.^


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Banned for giving me another dam "i" in the food thread!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (May 9, 2017)

banned for having only 2 collectibles


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for being salty like Lays chips :3

@brookesierra7


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Banned for calling me the description of a condiment.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for not going far enough


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Banned for going too far :3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for having 0 eggs =3


----------



## Brookie (May 9, 2017)

Banned for having nasty cake ;3


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 9, 2017)

Banned for not being quick and speedy


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for not understanding I was brushing my teeth and washing my face :3


----------



## kikotoot (May 10, 2017)

Banned for making me like you cuz I like moana too


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

XD banned for getting my user phrase reference


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> XD banned for being such  A GREAT ARTIST!



OMG xD Um...banned for being too nice to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleMissPanda said:


> Banned for not having "Power" in "Wisdom and Courage"
> 
> @Issi ^.^



Banned for supporting Ganon xD


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for speaking backwards on my vm page


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

Banned for being the first one to speak backwards on my VM page XD


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for not remembering that it was pig Latin and u were the first backwards speaker


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

Banned for not saying things I can understand XD


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for invading my shop and buying all balloons


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

Banned for buying my hyrulean treasure amd making me need to order more


----------



## Rabirin (May 10, 2017)

Banned for being a fairy/pyschic type


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

Banned for having a pleasant aesthetic


----------



## Bcat (May 10, 2017)

Banned for paw patrol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

Banned for having more collectibles


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for making me think about animal crossing more thus having an AC dream


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 10, 2017)

Banned for sending me a PM I dont understand


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for not waking me up before noon


----------



## Bcat (May 10, 2017)

banned for the having the same name as me.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

XD banned for making me like u cuz I love cats too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Banned for cute avatar


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

banned for loving marshal too much


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

Banned for pro signature


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

banned for making me like u cuz ur not afraid to show u like pawpatrol and other kid's tv shows :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Banned for having a pastel feel to your profile.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for having a marshal plushie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Banned for banning me for having a Marshal plushie when you obviously want one too.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for getting it wrong. I obviously want a Chrissy plushie


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Banned for liking one bunny twin more than the other.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for getting it wrong once again. I like them equally. Also banned for having so many pics of ur vain mayor


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Banned for calling my mayor vain


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Banned for being a crazy lover of Marshal


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for changing ur avatar, banned forever for it being Zero suit samus again


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Banned for liking Chrissy


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for shipping sheik and zero suit samus


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Banned for shipping two girl bunnies that are obviously sisters.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

banned for having a wrong mind


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 10, 2017)

Banned for considering the coconuts.


----------



## Espurr (May 10, 2017)

Banned for having your birthstones out of order.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 10, 2017)

Banned for unique signature

- - - Post Merge - - -



brookesierra7 said:


> banned for making me like u cuz ur not afraid to show u like pawpatrol and other kid's tv shows :3



WTF WHY ARE YOU SO SWEET


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Banned for lack of Rocky


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for not giving me ideas on why to ban u



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned for considering the coconuts.



XD



pawpatrolbab said:


> WTF WHY ARE YOU SO SWEET



That's just me


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Banned for banning!


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

banned for having a cute eastern mammal in your username!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Banned for almost reaching 666 posts, the devil's number. Better stop posting while you still can.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

BANNED for calling me false/fake 90's kid even though I am 21!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 10, 2017)

Banned for making outrageous accusations.


----------



## Brookie (May 10, 2017)

Banned for lying ur a** off


----------



## Espurr (May 11, 2017)

Banned for using ur instead of your

Also for having a potty mouth.
and no, i don't use the term 'potty' in any reference to immaturity


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Banned for caring so much about my grammar/spelling in a silly forum game


----------



## Espurr (May 11, 2017)

Banned for harping me on my OCD.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Banned because I don't get ur sig and it's most likely an inside joke


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Banned for having more TBT than me.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Banned for pixel animal cruelty.


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2017)

Banned for long worded signature.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Banned for cartoon animal cruelty.


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2017)

banned for winning that huge givewaway


----------



## Flare (May 11, 2017)

Banned for misspelling "wearthesun"


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 11, 2017)

Banned for having a sonic boom sig


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Banned for not having summer yet


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 11, 2017)

Banned for talking about my being canadian


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

banned for thinking I am not sensitive to other countries


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 11, 2017)

Banned for thinking I thought that


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Banned for having a lost item as a collectible, banned forever for making my shop look more busy than it actually is.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 11, 2017)

Banned for being a nice pleasant person


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2017)

Banned for not picking up after your pup!


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Banned for being that annoying neighbor on retro-Nintendogs for not picking up after our dogs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 11, 2017)

Flare said:


> Banned for misspelling "wearthesun"



I know!! People think it's like "weather-sun" but it's actually "wear-the-sun". Luckily she changed her username to Ariane so there's no more confusion ^^


Banned for thinking that the N64 is not the best game console ever created.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

banned for changing ur avatar and making me not recognize u as the n64 fanatic of the forum


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Banned for barely having any posts despite joining in 2014.


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Banned for not understanding that that was 4 years ago when I was silly and just wanted to buy things :3 
Banned forever for being everywhere.


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2017)

banned for being so active lately


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Banned for noticing my whereabouts


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

Banned for having pears (my least favorite) as your native fruit


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

what? XD i'm assuming that was meant for bcat.

banned for posting the same time as me


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> what? XD i'm assuming that was meant for bcat.
> 
> banned for posting the same time as me



Yes, Oops!

Banned for posting right before me


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

Banned for having cute little creatures in ur sig and avatar


----------



## Bcat (May 11, 2017)

banned for having an earlier join date than me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2017)

Banned for a weird avatar


----------



## Brookie (May 11, 2017)

banned for having 7+ Welcome Amiibo villagers


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 12, 2017)

Banned for trying to force me to consider the coconuts.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2017)

Banned for still having the nightmare-inducing avatar and signature.


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2017)

banned for insulting blue space dad


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

Banned for not making ur own signature


----------



## Sanrio (May 12, 2017)

banned for having a mini shop


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 12, 2017)

Banned for k-pop


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

Banned for not flying across the country to help when my car battery died.


----------



## Rabirin (May 12, 2017)

Banned for not flying to me when i was hungry earlier


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 12, 2017)

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## Rabirin (May 12, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned for posting before me.



Banned for not being a fangirl of all your villagers


----------



## Brookie (May 12, 2017)

Banned for having two tumblrs


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 13, 2017)

Banned for still not selling me a toy hammer

Jk its ok


----------



## Brookie (May 13, 2017)

Omg XD banned for making me feel bad


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 13, 2017)

Banned for making me feel bad now since you do XD


----------



## Brookie (May 13, 2017)

BANNED FOR BEING SUCH A GREAT FRIEND :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 13, 2017)

Banned for embarrassing me XD


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2017)

Banned for two towns


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 13, 2017)

Banned for not realizing the one on the right is my BF's town


----------



## Espurr (May 13, 2017)

Banned for having a boyfriend that calls himself Jesus.

You will be unbanned if you can prove that he is of Spanish descent and his name is spelled Jes?s.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 13, 2017)

I should be unbanned because yes that is the case, my proof is he wears a matador shirt on occasion since he likes how it looks.
And you shall be banned for banning me before I replied.

*We do not support bullfighters*


----------



## Brookie (May 13, 2017)

Banned for having such a long repsonse to Espurr


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 13, 2017)

Banned for banning a friend


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2017)

Banned because you dont make it clear one is your boyfriends town


----------



## Rabirin (May 13, 2017)

Banned for claiming to be Mary Poppins


----------



## Bcat (May 13, 2017)

Banned because IM not Mary Poppins. My avatar is.


----------



## Brookie (May 13, 2017)

Banned for not acknowledging my  generous 1 tbt.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 13, 2017)

Banned for being a sweetheart


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 13, 2017)

Banned because there's too many dogs i got distracted by the cuteness.


----------



## Brookie (May 13, 2017)

Banned for chocolate themed paths


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Banned for lowercase username.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not knowing that was 3.5 years ago when I didn't know that that mattered


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having a "quick mini shop." Let people take their time!


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for misinterpretation lol


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having an excessive amount of TBT.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for hating on my bells, banned forever for spooky house picture


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Banned for overrated bunny avatar.


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned for 'one more week' Ominous much?


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not catering to ur mom right now


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for liking coconuts


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not getting the reference


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for using a bad reference, having Christmas collectibles, having a number in your username, not capetilizing your username, AND for having almost no posts even though you've been here for 3 years.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not seeing Moana/ loving Moana enough to get the reference. Banned for picking apart my username when like u said it was THREE years ago and nobody seemed to care about lowercase stuff. Banned forever for not giving me a reason to stick around here longer than three days for something other than trading three years ago. Banned on ACC too for being obsessed with your/a dog.


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for trying too hard


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for annoying bans and for being hypocritical


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for being an adult and still watching bad children's movies. (Moana)


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not giving me all your bells.


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for once owning an ice cream swirl and me being my penny pincher self for not buying it.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for calling Moana a BAD MOVIE. Banned again for being boring  :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having a link in your signature.


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned for ninjaing me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2017)

Banned for letting your guard down long enough to allow such a travesty to bestow itself upon you.


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned because idk what your avatar and sig are from


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for naming a town "Our Town"


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned becaue ITS CREATIVE and works well in conversation


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

XD banned for getting triggered (when I actually like it) and banned because in the future if you're inviting someone you don't really like to trade it works horribly in conversation


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned bc lol i was joking im sorry


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

banned because now ur making feel like wanting to be all nice and stuff

(it's okay :3)


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having a closed shop


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for checking out my shop


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for posting too much, and not letting me ban someone else


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having a Chihuahua that makes hilarious faces.


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having a typo, then editing your post and ending up with another typo 

First typo: taht
Second typo: thatt


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not thanking me for letting you ban someone else :3


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not acknowledging the beauty of my avatar


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Banned for also having a Chihuahua.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I got Ninja'd again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because I got Ninja'd again.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

banned for sonic running with infinity shoes


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not knowing the meaning of ninja'd


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned for #


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

What the Hell happened to this thread?

Banned for having a Voodoo Doll.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for not having a Voodoo Doll.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

um, I'm confused. I LITERALLY saw a post by Flare saying something completely different and now it's different and doesn't even say edited?

Banned for possibly playing a prank


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned because his thread is a trainwreck


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Banned for missing the "T" on "that".


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for putting cute clothes on your Chihuahua, and such levels of cuteness should not be allowed on this forum, or anywhere else.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

banned because now I feel like an admin is messing with us


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 14, 2017)

Banned for conspiracy theories.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Xandra...nobody else has a Chihuahua on display?

Banned for scary sig 
(this ban is directed at the pig avatar guy, no the chihuhua - this thread is messed up .-.)


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not understanding the beauty of Chihuahuas. :/


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not knowing I was saying scary sig to the pig avatar guy


----------



## Flare (May 14, 2017)

Banned for nice Chrissy and Francine avatar. 

Also I meant to say not understand, but this thread is weird.


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned because what is even happening?


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Flare, I was saying that to the pig avatar guy, not the chihuahua. chihuhuas are cute. 

banned for this nonsense


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2017)

banned for sparing a thought to coconuts


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned for the same candy lineup as me


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

banned for animated anime avatar


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

banned because DAGNABBIT this thread is glitchy


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having a really lovely signature


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having a cute doggo as your profile picture


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 14, 2017)

banned for saying that Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom was/is a totally rad game xDDD


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> banned for saying that Spongebob Battle for Bikini Bottom was/is a totally rad game xDDD



what i never said that

anyway, banned for having wario as your profile picture over waluigi


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

^^ the thread is glitching. posts are being deleted, moved, said by the wrong people, and said to someone 2 posts up instead of above.

Banned for making me not recognize you with your new avatar


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for advertising your shop in your sig


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not knowing it's just because I have nothing else to put there right now. 
Banned forever for still being here.


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for being too much on tbt and there are thousands of things you can put on your sig, like your avatar, maybe chrissy and Francine?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Banned for leaving TBT for quite awhile, and then suddenly being on every day.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

banned for making me like you more for calling Xandra out on her/his hypocriticism (im joking I <3 u all :3 )


----------



## Xandra (May 14, 2017)

Banned for not knowing that Xandra is a female name


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 14, 2017)

Banned for too many dog photos


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

banned for making me feel dumb because I just realized I totally wasn't thinking straight XD

banned for real for creepy voodoo doll


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2017)

Banned for calling a few dog photos too many

you can never have enough doggos


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Banned for posting before me again, ugh


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having too many cute pictures of Marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

Banned for having a beautiful signature.


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

Banned for two signatures


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 14, 2017)

banned for spooky avatar


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 14, 2017)

Banned for saying spooky


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Banned for no dog in either town.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 14, 2017)

banned for your avatar house not being very eco friendly


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having "crossing" in your username like 50% of the pther users.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned for saying "pther"


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for talking about irrelevant things


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

banned for 222 bells


----------



## Xandra (May 15, 2017)

Banned for impersonating Mary Poppings


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

Banned because, again, it's not me it's my avatar. He is Mary Poppins.


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not accepting your true self all about that love and acceptance


----------



## Xandra (May 15, 2017)

Banned for owning too many sweet collectibles


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning someone for having sweet collectibles


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for smelling like cheese


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

No idea wth you mean, XD so banned for saying things I dont understand


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for sucking eggs


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2017)

Banned for sucking coconuts


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Lmao

Banned for jumping on the bash Brooke's coconuts bandwagon


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for talking about coconuts like theyre more important then animal crossing


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for taking a shop vacation with me


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2017)

Banned for validating coconuts ROASTED


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for saying roasted


----------



## Rabirin (May 15, 2017)

banned for being a twilight princess

princesses should be available at all times, it's your duty


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Sorry? XD

Banned for banning a Princess of the Twilight.


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not considering the coconuts to help save the village of motinui


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning me for a shop vacation


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not waking me up before the exterminator guy comea


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for killing bugs and/or other pests


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

BAnned for invalidating my love for animals


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not saying what the exterminator is for then


----------



## Xandra (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having 2 first names: Brooke and Sierra

Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for saying ninja'ing


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having more posts then me


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

banned for joining before me but having less posts


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for bringing that up once again


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning people


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

banned because you banned someone too. hypocrite


----------



## Xandra (May 15, 2017)

Banned for Having too many 3's in your second town's FC

Banned for calling others hypocrites when you probably are the real hypocrite


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Xandra (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning me for no reason


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning me for that


----------



## Xandra (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having Chrissy and Francine on two different towns


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not realizing one town has both of them and I just wanted the sig to look nice, also for not knowing that Francine moved away from a town.


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having an Animated Avatar.


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

banned for not having a full lineup of collectibles


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for saying the character in your avatar picture is marry poppins.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned for being honest about something that is bothering you on the site.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for telling me to get N or get out, I already love Nintendo!


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not ever watching Avatar: Last Airbender


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning me for not seeing a tv show I never knew about until like a year ago.


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not ever knowing about it :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning me twice in a row


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for considering foods with me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning me for what you asked me to consider


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Lmao banned for making me late to considering ur donuts


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not eating donuts right now


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

banned for trying to make us all fat


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for thinking I want that


----------



## Sanrio (May 15, 2017)

banned cause my acnl town is absolutely terrible


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for banning someone who isn't at fault


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having a number in your username. Two is allowed, not one.


----------



## Brookie (May 15, 2017)

Banned for shaming me for using the username I use for everything except for Xbox live


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for sisters falling in love.


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

Banned for joining before me.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 15, 2017)

Banned for no art credit in signature


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for impersonating pups.

For Flare-

Banned for no user title.


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

Banned for worshipping pups.


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not choosing Walker for your town.


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

Banned for no signature


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

Banned for calling Mary Poppins weird


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 15, 2017)

Banned for saying that


----------



## Bcat (May 15, 2017)

banned for having no respect for space dad


----------



## Captain James (May 15, 2017)

Banned; reason: meme level not up to quota, meme level only at 5%, please raise meme level to at least 420% please. Have a nice day.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned for being too strict on memes


----------



## Twix (May 15, 2017)

Banned for being too big of a Nintendo 64 fanatic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

MayorAydin said:


> Banned for being too big of a Nintendo 64 fanatic



Tbh I could actually see that happening lol

Banned for having 0 bells


----------



## Twix (May 15, 2017)

but I have 12!!

Also banned for false accusation, saying I have 0 bells when I actually have 12.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 15, 2017)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned for saying boi


----------



## Twix (May 15, 2017)

Banned for causing confusion


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for cheating out of the ban.


----------



## Twix (May 15, 2017)

Banned for abducting me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having Venonat in your sig pic


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 15, 2017)

Banned because gamecube is better boi.


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned because the Wii is better than both.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned for only having one collectible


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 15, 2017)

Banned because oh man you really got him


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for no collectables. I'm ahead sport.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned cause you got ninja'd boi


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned for removing boi from your previous post


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned because you disapprove of boi


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned cause too many people are on here right now and idk who im banning anymore lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 15, 2017)

Banned because I wanted to tell Alien that stupid 20x20 jpegs are a worthless piece of garbage worth nobody's time.


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for procrastination.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned cause ayy lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned because yall are too slow


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned for forgetting the apostrophe in "y'all"


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned because none of you appreciate Walker.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

banned because YALL are grammar nazis


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (May 15, 2017)

Banned because gamecube is STILL better boi


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned because you called me something I already know I am


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having 0 bells.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned for having winter mittens in spring time


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having an adorable avatar


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned for not having molly in your town


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned for not having leopold in your town


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Banned for not wanting leopold in your town



Banned for asking people to want something you want.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned for not buying me a grand piano


----------



## Flare (May 15, 2017)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 15, 2017)

banned for sanic speed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2017)

Banned for misspelling Sonic


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Xandra (May 16, 2017)

Banned for being obsessed with donuts


----------



## Akira-chan (May 16, 2017)

Banned for cute dogos


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

Banned for addons as collectibles


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not considering the donuts


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not sharing your donuts with me


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for trying to takeith thy donuts


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not noticing I do share donuts with everyone
*Gives you imaginary donut*


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

banned for not talking in medievalith tongueith with me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having a really similar user title to Issi.


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not knowing it was mine first, and then she made her title like trhat to show our friendship


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having a cute profile picture


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for making me happy


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for being happy


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for making me realize my post count is almost at 1,500 AHHHH 
banned for making me want to compete with you >=D but you're on everyday just like i am .-.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for banning me twice? XD


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

banned for banning me for false accusations


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Banned for calling someone out on their mistake


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for banning me for me banning you for banning me twice and banning me saying it was false

EDIT: This was for Brooke


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

banned for hurting my brain


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for saying I hurt your brain with my banning explaination of banning


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banning bbecause I said so.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for being rude


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for calling me rude.

Banned for considering the fattened pigs.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for banning me twice and one ban being weird


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

XD banned for trying to grab donuts.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not trying to grab donuts


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

banned for also being on with me, making it impossible to catch up with you via posts without spamming the forum


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for spamming with me


----------



## Captain James (May 16, 2017)

Banned for posting on every single thread at once


----------



## hestu (May 16, 2017)

Banned for only having red collectibles


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

Banned for a collectible lineup that makes the rest of us look bad


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not selling me your candies yet


----------



## hestu (May 16, 2017)

Banned for loving donuts


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having a cute sig of budgies


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Banned for denying shiny Gardevoir donuts and copying brookesierra7's user title idea.


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for shaming my title idea when it was to show we are friends :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Banned for thinking I'm shaming the idea.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

OMG Banned for saying consider the marshal adorably


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

Banned for buying my candy


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Omg lmao. Banned for participating in the consideration plague.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for starting the consideration plague


----------



## Flare (May 16, 2017)

Banned because I don't have a reason why.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not being infected by the "consider the" plague


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having cut sigs always


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having an aesthetically pleasing signature.


----------



## Flare (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not having Rilla in Diamond.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having a derpy sanic sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me.  Again.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Banned for Pokemon cruelty.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not realizing the Gardevoir in my sig would be overweight if she was allowed that donut


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

banned because _one_ donut won't hurt. You monster


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned because you have more yummy collectibles then I do


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

banned because at least I'd let my avatar eat a donut


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for joining the Consider plague


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2017)

banned because you started it by copying brookesierra7


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned because her and I are friends


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having 4 of the villagers I have in Canaan.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having a poptart egg too


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for being such a bird expert


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not sending me back my candy still with the message Trick or Treat again
Also banning you for banning me for being a bird expert


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for false accusations, check ur inventory.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for sending me back the collectible with the weirdest message in the universe XD


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 16, 2017)

Banned for pro signature


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for having a better sig than me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not buying a sig for your sig and keeping your shop banner as a shop banner XD


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Lol banned for shaming my saving up to get a username change to change it


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Banned because you spend way too much time on this thread


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned because youre too obsessed with Nintendo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Banned because you love donuts too much


and tbh I'm not really obsessed with Nintendo I'm obsessed with Super Mario lol I do like NTDO stuff tho


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for saying I spend too much time on this thread when I've actually spent more time on the other threads today


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for taking over the basement with me unintentionally


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2017)

Banned because... wait why are you still here??


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned because you asked why I'm still here

And the answer is a mystery


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned because the Pok?mon stil hasn't gotten its donut


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned because you didnt remember its Gardevoir


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for autocorrect


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for banning me for a reason I dont understand


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

banned for making me srsly consider this change


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 16, 2017)

Banned for banning me for MORE reasons I dont understand


----------



## Brookie (May 16, 2017)

Banned for not knowing what change I am talking about XD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for banning me all day long


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned for joining me in this bannage journey


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for banning me as soon as I post


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned for being off by 45 seconds


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

Banned for no art credit in signature
Rest in peace ;(


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for having cute collectibles


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned for having pietro as a villager


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for targeting the innocent clown sheep


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

(sorry he creeps me out lol)

banned for having too many cake collecitbles


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

(He is a little weird XD)

Banned for all the beautiful feathers


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 17, 2017)

Banned for not allowing shiny gallade to get the donut!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for banning me for keeping my Pokemon healthy


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

Lmao banned for having 1 post! (Welcome to the forum!!!)

OMFG banned for always replying So quickly ISSI!!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd <


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 17, 2017)

Banned for having more items than me and not being dramatic about it


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for joining and not posting for days


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 17, 2017)

Banned for calling me out when in reality I broke my computer


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for breaking your own computer


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 17, 2017)

Banned for not adding me as a friend )^:


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned for no sig


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 17, 2017)

Banned for photoshopped Budgies


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned for no signature


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 17, 2017)

Banned for having pear as native fruit )^:


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned because you could be lying about ur own native fruit


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned for 2 mittens


----------



## Sky The Cutie (May 17, 2017)

banned for your shop only being mini

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for scoping me banning them


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned for naming urself after a villager


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned for not having a full collectible lineup


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned for hoarding too many collectibles


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned for Yondu consideration


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned for coconut consideration


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned for making me wonder if you have pet parakeets bc theyre so cute <3 :3


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

(i have 7 parakeets!!  )

banned for needing more feathers


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

OMGGG banned for making me like you XD


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

lol banned for loving birds!!


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

Banned for having a colony and making sure your budgies arent lonely :3


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned for getting to hold a conure!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for all the bird talk XD


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned because birds are cool! bite your tongue.


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned bc i <3 yondu


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned because you act like I don't like birds when I'm actually a bird watcher irl


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned for crimes against pokemon


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for not noticing my candy collectibles weird message


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned because I did actually. And I asked you if you wanted a message dude


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for not knowing I sent your two candies to my BF and the other candy I had before but by mistake sent a wrong one therefore needing a new message


----------



## SensaiGallade (May 17, 2017)

Banned for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above.



Spoiler:  



for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above for banning the person above



This could take a while.


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned for making my brain hurt


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned for not participating in the bird talk


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for calling it bird talk


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned for not liking the phrase "bird talk"


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for having better collectibles


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned for  having hippoptomonstrosesquipideliaphobia.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for saying I have a phobia I dont


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

lol banned for understanding the phobia XD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for the forum glitching


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

Banned for having Tasty Cakes in a nice lineup.


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned because there is going to be an unnecessary Toy Story 4


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned because I never heard of that


----------



## Flare (May 17, 2017)

Banned for being blessed with not knowing.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for not accepting tasty cakes


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned because not everyone likes cake


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

banned because of this strange gif


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 17, 2017)

Banned for making me look at that gif


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

Lmao. Banned for not considering the coconuts


----------



## hestu (May 17, 2017)

banned for making me want coconut


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

XD banned loving parakeets with me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2017)

Banned for no donut collectible.


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned for not enough collectibles


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

Banned for full lineup


----------



## Bcat (May 17, 2017)

banned because that is my nickname too. how dare you


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

Lmao! Banned for also not being called Brookie Cookie


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for changing your username to try and be cuter sounding then mine


----------



## Brookie (May 17, 2017)

XD banned for thinking I want that


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for playing innocent XD


----------



## NathanBros (May 17, 2017)

Banned for snake on signature.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 17, 2017)

Banned for being a Luigi fan


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Banned for getting off randomly


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2017)

banned because apparently a 'brookie' is brownie dough and cookie dough baked together and I'm upset that I've never had one


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned because you want to eat Brookie! 0.0


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

banned for taking over basement


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned for trying to get more posts then me and failing


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Banned because I wasn't even paying attention to that XD


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

Banned for everyone trying make me consider too many things


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

Banned for a good reason


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

banned for assuming I'm the one who started the consideration


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

Banned because I never said that


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2017)

banned for being inconsiderate


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2017)

Banned for reminding me I still have to see gotg


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Banned for broken sig picture


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned for having a tiny sig


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

omg banned for wanting me to break the rules


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 18, 2017)

Banned for having a pleasant signature


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

banned for noticing the change on it :3 (ty)


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2017)

Banned for too much bling


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Banned for hating on the blingness of my sig


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned for taking over my basement


----------



## Espurr (May 18, 2017)

Banned for having a gold rose in your signature.

What, think you're better than the rest of us with your precious metallic floral imagery?  I'm onto your game, lady.


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

XD banned for calling apples ugly. and having an inside joke in your sig


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned for trying to make your sig more sparkly then mine


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Lmao banned for thinking I was trying to do that


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2017)

banned because coconuts are not sparkly


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Banned because they are in SkyHaven (my town)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned just because


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

banned because we still havent probably hung out on ac yet


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

banned because you changed your username


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

Banned for thinking im 14/15 like wth? XD


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

Brookie said:


> Banned for thinking im 14/15 like wth? XD



IDK HOW OLD U ARE IM SORRY

banned for banning me for my mistakes


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

I'm jk with you lmao. 

banned for making me feel bad


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

Brookie said:


> I'm jk with you lmao.
> 
> banned for making me feel bad



ik i was jk with you as well 

banned for feeling bad all about that positivity


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned for thinking I'm obsessed with donuts


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

Issi said:


> Banned for thinking I'm obsessed with donuts



objection!!!!!!

donuts are good and must be protected from anybody who expects you to share

banned for thinking nobody considers the donuts


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

banned for not also considering the coconut
banned forever for not reading Issi's first cake message.


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2017)

Issi sent a message about cake what

anyways, banned for reading my messages!!! whatever they may be


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned for not banning Brookie for sending me a candy before with a weird message


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

banned for intensifying consideration


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 18, 2017)

Banned for pretending your rich with diamons


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 18, 2017)

Banned for being a genuinely nice person


----------



## Espurr (May 18, 2017)

Banned for representing a show where cats are evil.


----------



## Brookie (May 18, 2017)

banned for for basketball playing creature


----------



## hestu (May 19, 2017)

banned for selling sanrios sets bc i need them lol


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2017)

banned for 3 toy hammers. you hoarder


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Banned for like Yonodu Udonta too much


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

Banned for making me think about opening my shop a day before summer classes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Banned for banning me for that


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

Banned for being such a good friend that u worry about me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Banned for making me worry by being my friend


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 19, 2017)

Banned for making me consider the donuts


----------



## Fleshy (May 19, 2017)

banned for no Marshall !


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Banned for having a feather collectible


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

banned for nosiness


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 19, 2017)

Banned for taking over the basement again


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

Banned for trying to prevent me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Banned for having matching collectibles


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

Banned for noticing and making me happy


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2017)

Banner for hurting my eyes with sparkles


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2017)

Banned for joining only a few days before me


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 20, 2017)

Banned for having a really nice signature


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Flare (May 20, 2017)

Banned for spinning Jewels.


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

Banned for thinking they are spinning


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Banned because a flower in my game is gone


----------



## Flare (May 20, 2017)

Banned because i don't know what to say about that.


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned for sonic still showing off to Tails


----------



## Mink777 (May 20, 2017)

Banned because thy said said so.


----------



## Xandra (May 20, 2017)

Banned for no signature


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2017)

banned for flea


----------



## Xandra (May 20, 2017)

Banned for no flea


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2017)

banned for too much cake. that's how you get diabetes


----------



## Zylia (May 20, 2017)

You are banned for having to much sweet stuff....That's how you get diabetes...


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2017)

banned for too much fruit. fruit has lots of sugar. sugar=diabetes.


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned for having things with twice the amount of sugar that fruit does equalling diabetes


----------



## Zylia (May 20, 2017)

Banned for the awesome avatar...


----------



## Bcat (May 20, 2017)

banned for having double the bells i do


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned for not getting me chinese food


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 20, 2017)

Banned for having your shop closed


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned for making me feel bad lmao


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Banned for never selling me the items I asked for


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned because u have a toy hammer now :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Banned because you never sold me yours before I won the one I have


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned because my mom bought sugar cookies and my diet is going down the drain


----------



## WinterSadie (May 20, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ding me.


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned because pekoe (jk I like her)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Banned because you have a birthstone collectible for no reason


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned because it's not no reason, it's 'cause I like it :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Banned for liking a random birthstone collectible XD


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned because you didn't know I'm gonna be getting some more matching ones later :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Banned for banning me for not knowing something


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned for mike wazowski


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 20, 2017)

Banned for not ever talking about Genji


----------



## Brookie (May 20, 2017)

banned because I don't like Genji (don't hate me peoples)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 21, 2017)

Banned for disliking Genji and Pietro


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

banned because I also don't like Marina


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 21, 2017)

Banned for hating on a pink octopus girl O:


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

banned because I also don't like drago. XD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 21, 2017)

Banned for hating too many cool villagers


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

banned for having so many of my hated villagers (i'm jk, everyone loves who they want )


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2017)

Banned for having a sparkly signature.


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

banned for not valuing the beauty of sparkles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2017)

Banned because if you examine Diamond's signature you can see I value the beauty of sparkles.


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned because if you examine Diamond's signature you can see I value the beauty of sparkles.



banned for using the word: examine


----------



## Xandra (May 21, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me...


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 21, 2017)

Banned for having a lineup of all tasty cakes and a single flea


----------



## Bcat (May 21, 2017)

Banned for not having a full lineup of collectibles


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

banned for using the oldest ban reason in the book


----------



## hestu (May 21, 2017)

banned for having a birthstone purchased the day after my birthday


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

banned for those parakeets making me go "awww!'" once again!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having a pleasing aesthetic.


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2017)

banned for birthstones not in order by month


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having a Tasty Cake among those awesome collectibles.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having better collectibles


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

Banned for wanting order.

ninja'd x2 :|


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 22, 2017)

Banned for looking to closely.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having a cute sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having a sig I can't stop staring at.


----------



## Bcat (May 22, 2017)

banned for staring. its rude


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Banned for staring at me staring.  That's double rude.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 22, 2017)

Banned for being blue da ba dee.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Banned for making a reference.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having a too cool signature.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Banned for crash


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Banned because Crash is awesome.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having gems.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Banned because I actually like crash


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 22, 2017)

Banned for banning Crash because you like him.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Banned for no reason at all


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 22, 2017)

Banned for trying to grab doughnuts.


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

Banned for running around forever for absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having four collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 22, 2017)

Banned for having collectibles that don't match.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

Banned for disliking my eclectic lineup of collectibles


----------



## Flare (May 23, 2017)

Banned for Egg


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2017)

Banned for being fast


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2017)

Banned for just giving away helium. The bottom is falling out of the helium economy and it's all your fault


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 23, 2017)

Banned for having 18 bells right now


----------



## hestu (May 23, 2017)

banned for not sharing your cake


----------



## Zylia (May 23, 2017)

Ban for boiling bird to grab feathers....


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

banned for too many bates motel gifs


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2017)

Banned for weird avatar.


----------



## Flare (May 23, 2017)

Banned for having all Birthstones.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 23, 2017)

Banned for a derpy avatar.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 23, 2017)

Banned for amazing signature


----------



## Brookie (May 23, 2017)

banned for paw patrol quote


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

banned for trippy sig


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 23, 2017)

Banned for having a flea collectible


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

Banned for _not_ having a flea collectible.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 23, 2017)

Banned for banning me for not having a flea collectible


----------



## forestyne (May 23, 2017)

Banned for banning me for banning you for not having a flea collectible.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 23, 2017)

Banned because you said ban too much


----------



## Mink777 (May 24, 2017)

Banned for having a gold rose.


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

Banned for the mysterious 51


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Banned for liking Pokemon alot like I do


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

Banned for that very reason


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 24, 2017)

banned for having mint as an"item"


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> banned for having mint as an"item"


Banned fo-

wait just what is that supposed to mean???? xD


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 24, 2017)

under your "items" section you have mint XD idk i didn't know what to ban you for.

but now you're banned for not banning me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Banned for kidnapping a villager and using her as a collectible

Ninja'd


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 24, 2017)

banned 4 having too many tasty cake badges


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 24, 2017)

banned for not having molly in your town


----------



## Dim (May 24, 2017)

gravitycrossing said:


> under your "items" section you have mint XD idk i didn't know what to ban you for.
> 
> but now you're banned for not banning me


Banned because I should have banned you before you banned me but now I can't ban you because you already banned me but I ban you anyways... for banning me.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 24, 2017)

banned for ban confusion


----------



## Flare (May 24, 2017)

Banned for having not being active as I post this Ban.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2017)

Banned because flower turt.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 24, 2017)

Banned because cheddar cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 24, 2017)

Banned because I dont know you .-.


----------



## Dim (May 25, 2017)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 25, 2017)

Banned for sketch gif.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

Banned for having a blog XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 25, 2017)

Banned for too much sparkle


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

Banned for telling people to get out. You're not the amityville horror house


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

Banned for better collectibles then me


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2017)

Banned for being jelly


----------



## Captain James (May 25, 2017)

Banned for memes. oh wait
      |
      v


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 25, 2017)

banned for that sig


----------



## Mink777 (May 25, 2017)

Banned for an excessive amount of cats in your signature.


----------



## gyarachomp17 (May 26, 2017)

Banned for thinking the person above has too many cats.


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

beanned for being new


----------



## Espurr (May 26, 2017)

Banned for beanning someone.
Purposefully bean balling someone is an illegal move.


----------



## Aquari (May 26, 2017)

banned for "meo ho hoo"


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

Banned because Stilton cheese


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2017)

Banned because what even is that signature


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

banned because i see you are not a person of culture


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

Banned because a high Asian throwing handcuffs is hardly culture.


----------



## Drokmar (May 28, 2017)

Banned for username being too long.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

Banned for calling yourself a rad guy.


----------



## Sanrio (May 28, 2017)

banned for marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2017)

Banned for weird avatar


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 28, 2017)

Banned for having way too much cute in your town sigs


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2017)

B4NN3D 4 TY91NG L1K3 TH1S


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 28, 2017)

Banned for not even getting Mituna Captor's typing quirk right if you're gonna insult me with it. xD


----------



## Akira-chan (May 28, 2017)

Banned for having too many spooky collectibles


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 28, 2017)

Banned for the order of your collectibles making no sense whatsoever


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 28, 2017)

Banned for having a user title that makes no sense


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 28, 2017)

(it's a homestuck thing, lol.)

Banned for not giving that poor Gardevoir her gosh dang donuts already


----------



## Sanrio (May 29, 2017)

banned because the sky is blue


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

Banned because Gregory got caught doing crimes


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

Banned for assuming Gardevoir's gender.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

Banned for forgetting that Gardevoirs literally cannot be male because if they were they'd be Gallades


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 29, 2017)

Banned for not knowing that a Kirlia only evolves into a Gallade when it's traded while holding a Dawn Stone.  Otherwise, it becomes a Gardevoir.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 29, 2017)

Banned for reminding me how long it's been since I played Pokemon. lmao
Seriously though, no salt meant here. The more ya know


----------



## Funnydog890 (May 29, 2017)

Banned for saying Pokemon instead of Pok?mon


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 29, 2017)

Banned for no signature


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 30, 2017)

Banned for hiding.


----------



## Psydye (May 30, 2017)

Banned for not being well known enough.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (May 30, 2017)

Banned for South Park avatar.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 31, 2017)

Banned for saying I'm hiding when I'm not


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

banned bc dog cheese


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

Banned because your avatar looks like the cover of a suburban horror novel about a serial killer driven by jealousy or something

Why does it remind me specifically of this? Hell if I know


----------



## Alcosmos (May 31, 2017)

Banned because leet speak is bad.


----------



## Bcat (May 31, 2017)

banned for resetti


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 31, 2017)

Banned for having a nice signature


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 31, 2017)

Banned for changing your sig


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

Banned for STILL NOT GIVING THAT GARDEVOIR A DONUT what kind of monster are you

(i stg if one more person bans me just bc of leetspeak i'm gonna do motherflipping pirouette off the handle. lmao guys it's homestuck. i swear i'm not a 4chan degenerate please have mercy)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 31, 2017)

Banned for banning me for putting Gardevoir on a no-donut diet


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

Banned for teasing the poor thing with donuts instead of just keep them away from it :c so cruel


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2017)

Banned for threatening to do a motherflipping pirouette off the handle (LMAO)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (May 31, 2017)

Banned for changing your profile pic when I was just starting to recognize it by sight darnit, lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 31, 2017)

Banned for having collectibles that are #3Spoopy5Me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned for loving Marshal more then anyone in the world


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned because there's nothing wrong with loving squirrels


----------



## Dim (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned because squirrels are dumb


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned for thinking squirrels are dumb.


----------



## Funnydog890 (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned for being agreeable


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2017)

banned for stock avatar


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned for making me cry all over Yondu again


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2017)

banned because it's okay bae I still get upset too


----------



## Psydye (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned for using the word "bae".


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned for joining before me


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned for considering something 

a lot of considers here like wow maybe i should start considering something too


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned for not joining the "considering" club yet.


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

banned for posting at 8:01pm instead of 8:00pm


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Jun 2, 2017)

Banned for closing your eyes in your signature.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2017)

Banned for having no villagers in your signature.


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

Banned for having 4/10 of villagers in my Signature.


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 2, 2017)

banned for Tsareena being too thiq


----------



## Bcat (Jun 2, 2017)

Banned for just being ok


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for making me see Yondu too soon


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for being a very happy queen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for Ed, Edd, and Eddy. Lol.


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for having 2 sigs


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned because I've never seen you before


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

banned because blue cheese


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for having all full row of Red Flowers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2017)

banned because soft cheese


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned because cheese is not a legitimate reason to ban people


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for saying that you're Mary Poppins


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for saying that you're Mary Poppins



Banned  because IM not Mary Poppins my avatar is


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for saying that your avatar is Mary Poppins


----------



## Bcat (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for not knowing Mary Poppins when you see her


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

Banned for that awesome usertitle


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

banned for meme


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for that user title.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for hating on daddies


----------



## carp (Jun 4, 2017)

banned for using y'all


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for hating on y'all


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for getting an Emmaka drawing from almost everyone except me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for telling people they should consider the donuts when we already do


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for loving SM64 too much.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for dating a squirrel.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2017)

banned because loving squirrels is not a crime


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for me not noticing you posted a response for Mythicalhoopa


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for liking alolan marowak


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2017)

banned because liking things is not ban-worthy either


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2017)

banned because you're making an infinite loop


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for having feather collectibles


----------



## ok.sean (Jun 4, 2017)

banned for ur name being re-arrangeable into isis


----------



## Bcat (Jun 4, 2017)

Banned for spreading conspiracy theories


----------



## monokumafan999 (Jun 5, 2017)

Banned for joining in 2014.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2017)

banned for being 1 short of 1000


----------



## CookieCrossing (Jun 5, 2017)

banned for using a number abbreviation instead of writing out the word "one"


----------



## Bcat (Jun 5, 2017)

Banned because I am lazy and can't be bothered to type numbers


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 6, 2017)

Banned for no reason


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2017)

Banned because you're too lazy to think of a reason for someone being banned lol


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 6, 2017)

banned for confusion on whether you're mario or waluigi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 7, 2017)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Espurr (Jun 7, 2017)

Banned because I still don't have my Sun copy even after making people wait to trade with me.


----------



## starlark (Jun 7, 2017)

banned for the amount of effort it must have taken to format that sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 7, 2017)

Banned for a cool-looking signature.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned for being one of the few people to still post on this thread


----------



## spirited (Jun 8, 2017)

banned for ADORABLE avatar


----------



## Alcosmos (Jun 8, 2017)

banned for ADORABLE signature


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned for saying your a gyroid farmer!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned for improper "you're"


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned for banning me for typing too fast


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned for being to active.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned for also being too active


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned for stalking Issi!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned because even when I type fast like right now I always use the correct you're


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 8, 2017)

Banned for being too grammer fussy


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2017)

banned for not getting a response for 2 days


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for making me jealous of your amazing feather collectables that match your stunning aesthetics along with your cute rainbow parrots. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for being obsessed with collecting mayor fanart like me.  Lol.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for taking too long to realize so.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for having a damn cute avatar.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for having a gorgeous signature.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

Banned for having an equally gorgeous signature.


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jun 26, 2017)

banned for your signature and profile photo disappearing and getting no response for 16 days


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned for keeping track of how many days someone has been inactive on a thread.


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Jun 26, 2017)

Banned for being newer than me and posting more already


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 26, 2017)

Sky The Cutie said:


> Banned for being newer than me and posting more already



Banned for having the most adorable eevee as your avatar.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 27, 2017)

banned for being such a buttlet


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 27, 2017)

banned for not having a blue candy to complete your candy set


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for Voodoo dolls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for having no aesthetic whatsoever.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for missing the yellow house


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for not having the rest of the glow wands.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned of having a post rate of 3 per second


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

I used to have 2 hearts but sold them lol
Banned for only loving 1 villager
SPREAD THE LOVE
Dangit ninjaed 

Banned for a weird usertitle


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for receiving an egg from Han Solo.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned because Callie is the best squid sister.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for second banning me after buttlet posted ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for noticing that I got ninja'd.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for governing 2 towns as the same mayor


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for not listing your town(s).


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

In my sig? I need to get my town straight first lmao too many people move in and out 
Banned for joining later than me but being more of a no life


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for being right. ;-;


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Good for you for being honest!  You're banned though


----------



## Mistyseas (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for not adding a period to the end of your sentence.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for failing to understand idc


----------



## Mistyseas (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for not learning anything about punctuation in school.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for being an extreme grammar person and having a sans pfp when undertale is so 2015 and the fandom is cancer


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for hating on a fandom.


----------



## tifachu (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for pinching Marshal's squishy cheeks too hard


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for making art so cute it's illegal in some states.


----------



## Mistyseas (Jun 29, 2017)

Banned for having the back of someone who has no life whatsoever and spends all her time on video games. (Including Undertale... *COUGH COUGH* BUNNILLA *COUGH COUGH*)


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

banned for having a cute sans as an avi when in actuality he is a literal _*monster*_

yeah. i've done the genocide run 100%. it wasn't easy nor fun.


----------



## Irelia (Jun 29, 2017)

double post


----------



## HyperHydreigon (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for double posting and for trying to spoil Undertale.


----------



## Dim (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for being a noob


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for having a basic icon from the website instead of a custom uploaded one. Also for 'dat boi'


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for an expired dank meme.


----------



## Yvette (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for using both 'expired' and 'dank' to describe one meme


----------



## Zylia (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for Kingdom Hearts Avatar...


----------



## Mistyseas (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for having the need to eat.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for adorable Sans.


----------



## Mistyseas (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for not mentioning annoying dog in a post.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 30, 2017)

banned for not hitting up a fellow undertale fan sooner omg

(hella cute avatar by the way. pastel sans is always adorable)


----------



## candxur (Jun 30, 2017)

you're banned for your character having the same name as me (1 letter tho)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for having an "x" in your username.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jun 30, 2017)

banned for liking a marshmallow squirrel way too much

i'm kidding marshal is great and i love him


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 30, 2017)

banned for being absent punctually


----------



## Mistyseas (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for having a confusing avatar. (Because its kind of creepy and cute at the same time...)


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for having two sates of matter inside your username


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for having a relatable username.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 30, 2017)

Banned for being tired 
Rest is for the weaklings
Jk lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 3, 2017)

Banned for having a cute username and loving Marie from Splatoon as much as I do


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 4, 2017)

Banned for failing to grab the donuts


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Banned for having a really cool avatar


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 4, 2017)

Banned for liking Gen 5. gen 4 and 2 is best


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

Banned. Clearly Gen 5 is the best.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 4, 2017)

Banned for thinking gen 5 is best when we all know its 4


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Banned for hating on people's preferred Pokemon generations.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 6, 2017)

Banned for changing your profile pic so often


----------



## Zylia (Jul 6, 2017)

Banned for that Flea collectable....


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jul 6, 2017)

Banned for giving seven years bad luck


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

Banned for being too old


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 6, 2017)

Banned for liking the pokemon Pansear.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

Banned for having a cute avatar and spending all that TBT on the Avatar Animation add-on.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

Banned for being on every thread I look at


----------



## Aderyn (Jul 15, 2017)

Banned for having more than one acnl town


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 15, 2017)

Banned for not realizing that one town isn't mine.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 18, 2017)

uh, banned for having such a cuter avatar than mine


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for being so nice!


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for banning people!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for no reason


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for not recognizing me on the other post.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for thinking I didn't recognize you


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for having a nice signature.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for having a signature with no image.


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for being able to respond to these threads way faster than me..


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for not being able to keep up


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for probably having better wifi.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for using my wifi against me


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for having so many collectibles


----------



## applebean (Jul 18, 2017)

BANNED FOR HAVING NO COLLECTIBLES


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for having fake collectibles


----------



## macaire (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for taking too long to come back


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for not realizing I was watching an art stream


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for having a Gardevoir ava


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 18, 2017)

Banned for banning me because of my adorable Gardevoir avatar


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for having too many stars and rhinestones thingies in their signature! (I kid, they look amazing)


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for me running into your posts too many times! (Totes kidding. It's amusing)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for no reason since I can't think of a good one


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for having a non-symmetrical sidebar.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for disliking my sidebar


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned because Hoshido is bad Nohr is good


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for two capital letters in username with one word.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 19, 2017)

banned for adding a period in your username


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for using one of the default PP's


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for cute collectibles.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 19, 2017)

banned for being a Marshal fan


----------



## pinkcotton (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for not having life.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 19, 2017)

banned for being rich af and I don't even know how if I'm like dirt broke and an older member


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2017)

banned for not answering me in your ask thread. It's a perplexing question dagnabbit


----------



## hestu (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for always making me think about guardians of the galaxy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2017)

Banned for having a pleasing aesthetic.


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 19, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned for having a pleasing aesthetic.



Banned for having more bells that me...


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Jul 19, 2017)

banned for having the word "Butt" in your mayor's name


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 19, 2017)

banned because you aint special


----------



## hestu (Jul 20, 2017)

banned for only having add ons & no actual collectibles


----------



## SCOOT (Jul 20, 2017)

banned for too many hammers and havibg the best signature


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for having an all caps username


----------



## Irelia (Jul 22, 2017)

banned for having no life


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

banned for being a meme lord


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 22, 2017)

banned; too many eggs


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2017)

banned bc not enough eggs


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 22, 2017)

banned for having over 5k posts


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2017)

banned for having under 5k posts


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

banned for having all the rare collectibles


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for donkey tail


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for changing your avatar to random pictures every week lol


----------



## Flare (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for not having a Transparent Background on that Lunala.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 22, 2017)

banned for only having one row of collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for having a rly tall sig pic


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for a tasty cake


----------



## Irelia (Jul 22, 2017)

banned for banning the lord of memes who bans those who underestimate their banning abilities


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for bleaching your eyes because of my husbando dreams


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

Banned for glitch post?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

banned for having the words in their sig split in two colours


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for glitched post #2!


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

banned for having mint or your profile (seriously who does that)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for having Marshal in your town


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 23, 2017)

banned for having less than 12 bells (as of now)


----------



## Zane (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for being in a different timezone than me


----------



## tifachu (Jul 23, 2017)

banned for having a CIRCULAR ICON how could you!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for being too pink


----------



## Chick (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for having a tiny signature. Seriously, I have to ZOOM IN to read it.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for giving baby chickens more attention than baby ducks


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for being a boring emo kid


----------



## Psydye (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for absolutely no reason!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for asking the same question in people's ask threads


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for having an edited post


----------



## Bcat (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for having no life


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

Banned for having a life.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for liking WWE.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for not liking wwe

i dont like it as well


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for grumpy squid


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for banning because someone thinks the same as ypu


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for allowing yourself to be ninja'd


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for waving through a window bc that breaks the glass


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for peaches instead of grapes


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned because peaches are best and my native fruit


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for worthless opinion


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for calling someone elses opinion worthless


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for cats


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for hating on cats


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for hating on a hater of cats.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for standing up for someone


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for not having what villagers you have in your sig


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2017)

banned because neither do you


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for the same reason as the two before you.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for didney


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for having too many flowers


----------



## twins (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for posting in the troll thread lol


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for your town not being called DY-NO-MITE


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for flagrant display of sports iconography.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for hating on my team


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for having a small avi


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for being too amazing at art


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for having 5,513 posts.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for joining today


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for replying to me.

Also I know that I joined today. Interesting! I forgot my old username and I never used the account here anyways. I wanted a fresh start since I reset my town.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for havng a cute fursona (assuming that is lol)


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for too much Moe.


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for ninja ;(


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

Nox said:


> Banned for ninja ;(



Banned for editing your post.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Banned for replying to me.
> 
> Also I know that I joined today. Interesting! I forgot my old username and I never used the account here anyways. I wanted a fresh start since I reset my town.



Haha kinda similar story.....

Edit: Banned for joining on the same day as me!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for posting waaaaay too much in one day


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for joining like a month ago and having so many bells? Tf lol


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for posting before I could finish my post '-'


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Imma not ban you because we dog lovers need to stick together!


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for refusing to ban someone on a thread where you're supposed to ban someone for something stupid that shouldn't get them banned, but does anyway.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for not spreading the love. 

Peace!~


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> Banned for joining like a month ago and having so many bells? Tf lol



I have a goal to be rich here ^^
Speaking of tbt....banned for spending their tbt so much!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for having a goal to be rich here.


----------



## lumenue (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for joining today! (Welcome to the forums! )


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for being the second person to ban me for that particular reason. (Also, thank you! I never really had a good chance to join the forums. Its odd since I have been playing the game since 2013... I really don't understand my past self. )


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

I wanna be the 3rd person  banned for joining today~!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for wanting to be the third person


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for having a football sig


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for having a simple sig

Or what looks like a simple sig (Insert lenny face here)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for being a newbie


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for being r00d 

(Yeah I might be new to the forums but Im not new to the game series '-' )


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for using cheesy gamer lingo


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for not understanding that I was being sarcastic


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for assuming I didn't understand


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for JOINING a newbie argument (sorry)


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for having a fat cat that isn't Garfield!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

STOP POSTING BEFORE ME UGHHHHH

sorry for caps
don't ban me for caps
oh mo

banned for having a better signature than me


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for assuming that I dislike pusheen :V


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

I didn't, you posted before I did :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for not realizing I edited my reply


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

lol

Im sorry

I posted it 2 seconds after you posted yours

(Banned for post merging)


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned because 2 seconds and 2 bells and I need 2 make a number two!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for posting before Unicorn!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for randomly coming here!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for having flowers your item slot.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for bad grammar!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for being a grammar nazi!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for having a football covered in snow in ur signature....? Doesn't make sense


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned because you are all a bunch of '17 noobs!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm not a noob, I joined here back in 2015. This is my new account!

Banned for assuming I'm a noob!

- - - Post Merge - - -

300th post!


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for not realizing the stadium it's based off of is actually in Wisconsin and outdoor so is usually snow covered at least half of the season


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for dupe!

ninja'd


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for posting before me :V


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

HA now u feel the pain

Banned for posting at wrong time


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for laughing at other's pain


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for banning someone for laughing at another's pain


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for zero creativity


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm gonna go now, that's enough banning for today!

Banned for.....ugh idk anymore, you guys keep posting before me

O wait, banned for starting the day after my birthday!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

banned for all the cats


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for posting before me AGAIN


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned because we had enough bans for today but by banning I am not really solving the issue am I? If you feel you need to ban someone ban but I assure you... banning me won't be easy. Even the gods could not ban me! What the hell am I even talking about here? I need to get back to breeding here I have to do a trade today but I have been too busy messing around on here, banning all these poor new members of TBT. Ciao! I ban myself from this thread... at least for now.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 24, 2017)

Banned for having a long post. And For banning yourself from the thread.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for not understanding your past self (not that i'm any different)


----------



## axo (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for having 168 posts (as soon as you hit 169 you'll be unbanned)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for having two mitten collectibles on display


----------



## axo (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for _not_ having two mitten collectibles on display


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for not having the last "e" in cheese.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for not having a signature


----------



## Zane (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for not having a V8


----------



## Roserra (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for yawning


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for having no items.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for banning someone for having no items while also having no items urself


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for too much cuteness


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for having too many collectibles


----------



## katz_motel (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for being obsessed with cats


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm actually not as obsessed as you guys think, I just have nothing else to put as my avatar & signature.

Banned for assumption


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for being in denial


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for having an ariane signature


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for being cheap and not buying an Ariane signature


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Ariane signatures are so overused....I'd rather be original

Banned for calling me cheap

lol 333 posts


----------



## katz_motel (Jul 25, 2017)

banned, because I'm jealous I don't have an Ariane signature


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for not responding to me on your intro thread ;-;


----------



## alesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned because I want your username.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for wrong timing


----------



## alesha (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned because that's too true for the internet to handle.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for assuming the internet is weak


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for secretly taking my cookies


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for stealing my tacos in the first place


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for saying that even though I haven't touched a taco in years


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for lying. You know that fat cat in your sig ate them!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Nooo!!!
Banned for assuming pusheen did it!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for protecting Pusheen


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes, because the chibis are guilty of stealing the tacos!!






Banned for randomly showing up again


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for assuming that I haven't been watching this convo this whole time....


Nah


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for not using a period at the end.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for having 1 bell less than your post amount.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for OCDic comment


----------



## Bcat (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for having an addon displayed as a collectible


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for having 4 characters in your username


----------



## Aazia (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for joining July 4th


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for messing up my join date.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 25, 2017)

banned for having a Y in your username


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for using numbers in your username


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for using bluebear as your avatar


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for having the name unicorn while having a cat photo as your avatar


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for joining 3 days after my birthday
I think I said this to someone else but ah well


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for helping me break the counting thread


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 25, 2017)

Mocha Latte?! You are banned because I said so.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 25, 2017)

I never realized you're ThatOneMarshalFangirl's boyfriend.........so you're banned for that!

sorry if I'm gender assuming sorry sorry


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for hitting 400

AND GOODNIGHT ALL


----------



## MarisaMatsu (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for sleeping at 7:40 PST


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned because it's 10:35 PM EST and I have to get up at 7 for work


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 25, 2017)

Banned for having a job


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for not having a profile pic


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for having a vague signature


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

banned for having too much pink


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for being too active.


You're EVERYWHERE.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 26, 2017)

banned for having christmas stuff in your signature


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned because I don't care and you shouldn't


----------



## Zane (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for promoting apathy


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Zane said:


> Banned for promoting apathy


Banned for being on the forums longer than me. ^~^


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for not being on the forums as long as Zane


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for not taking out the trash


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for not displaying more collectibles.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for no signature


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

banned for too much paw patrol


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for unicorn pusheen.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

banned for devil horns oooooOOOO


----------



## Psydye (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for having a cute sig.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for having a ton of collectables


----------



## Bcat (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for cherries as a native fruit


----------



## MayoMayor (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for having "I'm mary Poppins y'all" visible


----------



## boring (Jul 26, 2017)

banned for having no pfp


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for the lack of avatar.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Agh
banned for posting before me and making me look stupid and late


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for having a christmas sig in july


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

tifachu said:


> Banned for having a christmas sig in july



Banned because you need to worship Christmas as if it were...

Satan


----------



## tifachu (Jul 26, 2017)

banned for bringing up religious worship on a childrens site!!


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

tifachu said:


> banned for bringing up religious worship on a childrens site!!


Banned because oh well, it was worth it, time to move on...


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 26, 2017)

banned for being the top poster today


----------



## bryantastic (Jul 26, 2017)

alesha said:


> Banned because oh well, it was worth it, time to move on...



Banned for not having a wii u


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 26, 2017)

bryantastic said:


> Banned for not having a wii u



banned for skipping me


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for having 'no life'.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Botari1999 said:


> banned for being the top poster today


It' a new day here now though, I think I'm actually still at the top.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 26, 2017)

alesha said:


> Banned for having 'no life'.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



banned for using my user title as a reason to ban me


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

tifachu said:


> banned for bringing up religious worship on a childrens site!!


A kids site? Nahhh I don't think it would be good for little kids

Banned for g00d collectibles


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for posting.
I NEED TO BE THE TOP POSTER.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

Banned for trying to be a top poster.
But all that top poster list does is show you don't have a life.


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Banned for trying to be a top poster.
> But all that top poster list does is show you don't have a life.



That's the best part.
Banned for being too fabulous.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

ᕙ(`▿?)ᕗ me is da best

Banned for not changing your subtitle thing


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> ᕙ(`▿?)ᕗ me is da best
> 
> Banned for not changing your subtitle thing



Banned for being unoriginal; I get that one all the time!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not all the time, but I've had it a few times


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 26, 2017)

Oh I don't check lol

Banned for having 6 letters in your name


----------



## alesha (Jul 26, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Oh I don't check lol
> 
> Banned for having 6 letters in your name



Same
What's up with 6 XD

Banned because I need to sleep, and if you're banned, there'll be nobody to reply to.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 26, 2017)

banned for joining november 10th


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> banned for joining november 10th



What's up with that?
Banned because I feel like it( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Banned for reasons.



Haha
Banned because reasons isn't a good reason.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for not having a wii u


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Banned for not having a wii u



Banned for joining recently.
A belated welcome to you!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for belated welcome c:

Thanks though XD


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Banned for belated welcome c:
> 
> Thanks though XD



No problem
Banned for not joining earlier! Seriously, where were you? ^.^


----------



## Psydye (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for being friendly.


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Banned for being friendly.



wHA- Check the 'Quick, before the mods come' thread.
Banned for not checking if I'm friendly everywhere.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for selective friendliness


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for having a cat shaped sig


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for the lack of collectables?


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for not realizing that I now have collectibles >

Also for banning me for not having any even though you don't either


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Yorksii said:


> Banned for not realizing that I now have collectibles >
> 
> Also for banning me for not having any even though you don't either



Banned because I do and I'm eating iced gems.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for Christmas signature in summer


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Banned for Christmas signature in summer



Again?
Banned for unoriginality.


----------



## Zane (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for giving in to peer pressure n changing ur signature


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for having 12 collectibles.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for nice signature


----------



## tifachu (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for being good at art


----------



## alesha (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned because everything about your account is too cute :3


----------



## lumenue (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for posting so much!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 27, 2017)

seriously posting before me again? Banned.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Banned for naming your town Celestia


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for a weird fat nyan cat sig? What is that sig!


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned because Sombra in leet speak for a Username makes her sound like she's from 2007.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned bc its on purpose  bc 50m4ra is a "hecker" gurl and you shoulda gotten it


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned cuz I did actually get what you were getting at lol


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

banned because you've only posted 83 times over the course of 2 years


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned cuz I can post as much as I want even if its slower than the pace of Mr. Tortimer.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## abbydoll (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for such a great username


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for a gif in your sig


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for pointing that out while you have a animated avatar


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned cause u don't know who the character in my signature is


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for having unicorn Pusheen in your sig.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for no signature


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for Paw Patrol.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for joining over a year later than me.


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 28, 2017)

Bannee for banning someone yet you're not a mod


----------



## Psydye (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for being a hacker.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 28, 2017)

banned for having a word that sounds exactly like 'die' in your name


----------



## Ayako (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for having less tbt than me


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for Panic! at the Disco

Even though I love P!ATD

It is good music 

I just needed

a reason to ban you for.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for only having 1 bell


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for NOT having only 1 bell.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for probably basing your town name from a pony show


----------



## lumenue (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for having D.VA in your signature.!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 28, 2017)

Banned for only having 2 white cosmos

Yay 500th post!


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for boasting SOOOOOOOOO HARD THAT YOU WERE THE 500TH POST *seething sounds


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 29, 2017)

banned for having numbers in place of letters


----------



## Ayako (Jul 29, 2017)

banned for having two zeros in your friend code


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for misplaced wolf


----------



## Ayako (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for having an animal in your name


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for Panic! At The Disco as being emo isnt relevant in 2017


----------



## carp (Jul 29, 2017)

banned for emo hate


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Jul 29, 2017)

banned for liking dogs more than rabbits


----------



## Zane (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for having cake in your nnid


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for kinda cute avatar.


----------



## alesha (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for being everywhere in the basement.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned not for realizing I keep Psydye in the basement!

Totally joking of course


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for no signature

Dw we all know this entire thread is a joke


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 29, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> Banned not for realizing I keep Psydye in the basement!
> 
> Totally joking of course


Banned for NOT trapping him in the basement ( ik its too late let me have this )


----------



## Psydye (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for trying to decide my fate!


----------



## Ayako (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for having too many 6s in your friend code


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for having 212 posts.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## wizard (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for having to much pink on your signature


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

banned for spelling London wrong


----------



## Lunaa~ (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for having one of my villagers and one of my dreamies


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for joining today
jk welcome


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for cheating someone out of a cheap ice cream swirl.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

banned for knowing i did that <_<  >_>
if anything i cheated myself out of the cheap part...


----------



## lumenue (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for being so helpful!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 29, 2017)

banned for having a cute sig


----------



## tifachu (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for having a spoiler as your sig!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 29, 2017)

Banned for hiding your online status


----------



## Aazia (Jul 29, 2017)

You're banned for having a red coloured name (Moderator ik )


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for no unique user title


----------



## nanamii (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for having the greatest username ever


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for liking cup noodles


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for not liking cup noodles


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for assuming I have had cup noodles, when I have not


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for only posting 28 times and having the account since January


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for not knowing I forgot I had an account 

LOL


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for stitches because he creeps me out hardcore


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for giving up


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for having a profile pic with a unhealthy obsession of ritz crackers


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for not knowing that they are digestives, mix of custard creams and a few others!


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for being speciesist* and only have squirrels


*I made that word up


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for making words up


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for cats.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for no cats?


----------



## wizard (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for too much crackers and cheese


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for not having a signature


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for having a tasty cake collectible when i'm craving cake


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for having all squirrel characters in ACNL.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for having a squirrel in your collectibles.

- - - Post Merge - - -

(having only one squirrel in your collection)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 30, 2017)

Touche. Banned for being right.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for having a cat with the same name as mine.


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for cats and no dogs


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for being greedy and having both a cake and a sweet in your sidebar!!!


----------



## Yorksii (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for your acnl avatar having the same dress that mine wears


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for copying my dress


----------



## lumenue (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for spelling love like 'luv'.


----------



## smallpeach (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for honk


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for wearing a gas mask


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for negativity


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for shipping whatever the heck sheik and samus is called
sheikmus? sameik? idk


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 30, 2017)

Banned for not knowing ship names


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 30, 2017)

banned for being a furry


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for referencing furries


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for referencing them yourself


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for being correct


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for no signature


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for boring sig (IMO)


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for boring avatar (im seeing lots of tier ones nowadays lol)


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for creepy avatar


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for saying that Ichimatsu is creepy (he's just very lonely ok)


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for Ichimatsu looking like a gravity falls character in that photo


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for stitches avatar, idc how many other people say it lol


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for using an old nintendo slogan


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for not giving me all of the sanrio items(I can't find some of the cinnamoroll items, well I wont ask for refund anyways because I'm happy with what i have lol)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for so many mafia headcanons lmao


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for kindly giving me good ideas for villagers


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for being in too many fandoms


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for having an icon from the site's selection


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for having too cute of a sig!!




I have now changed my avatar


----------



## Flare (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for editing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for poorly photoshopped avatar


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for having a signature and avatar that fit each other well.


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for having Shari in sig.


----------



## Zane (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for using comic sans


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for not using comic sans


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for not having a full collectible lineup


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for having a full collectible lineup


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for always having a cutesy avatar.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for no signature


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for only joining 2 months and two days ago


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Jul 31, 2017)

lucyhannahg said:


> banned for only joining 2 months and two days ago



Banned for having same nnid & username


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for having the same villager as me.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for stumping me on the trolling thread because I couldn't disagree with you


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

(about the SM64 DS right?) banned for having a good and valid opinion


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 31, 2017)

(Yes and your sig is amazing) banned for supporting my opinion


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for thinking the same thing i was, banned for having a sig/town thats coffee themed. Your fueling my coffee addiction.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for posting in here super often


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for not posting in here super often?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for seemingly starting to run out of things to ban people for, lmao


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for such a big siggy


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for mixing link and sonic together


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for having too cute of a sig.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for outdated meme as pfp


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for sonic link avatar


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for liking kiwis

*Oops I was looking at the wrong person*


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for banning me for liking kiwis


----------



## Psydye (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for creepy avatar.


----------



## Dim (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for Psying.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for having over 4000 posts


----------



## 50m4ra (Jul 31, 2017)

If you made that sig you're banned if you didnt whoever made it is


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for uncovering desert island escape's secret


----------



## tifachu (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for giving childrens characters a  gun!!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 31, 2017)

banned for having an animated avatar. (I want one too! It costs alots of bells tho)


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 31, 2017)

Banned for having a animated signature


----------



## Zylia (Aug 1, 2017)

Banned for not having anything to see here....


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for too many black and white gifs of the one guy from the one thing


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for not referring to The Doctor properly how dare you


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for.. unorganized collectibles.... (i don't really have a valid reason so I'm just gonna go with that one)


----------



## Zylia (Aug 1, 2017)

Banned for being "that one person."


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for gifs


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

Banned for being uncreative


----------



## Chick (Aug 1, 2017)

Banned for demoting your signature..
Poor signature..


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Banned for listening to good music.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for having only 1 mint


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for being painfully pink


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Banned for minimalist avatar.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for having exactly 300bells!


----------



## lumenue (Aug 1, 2017)

Banned for having too many squirrels!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for love live


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for having marshal


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 1, 2017)

banned for not having marshal B[


----------



## Psydye (Aug 1, 2017)

Banned for a cool sig.


----------



## tifachu (Aug 2, 2017)

Banned for no sig


----------



## smallpeach (Aug 2, 2017)

banned bc too cute profile


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 2, 2017)

banned for not having peaches in your town while everything in your profile is peach-related


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 2, 2017)

Banned for being great


----------



## Psydye (Aug 2, 2017)

Banned for only 80 posts.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Aug 2, 2017)

Banned for not Psyduck


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 2, 2017)

banned for promoting violence


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 2, 2017)

banned for joining in 2017 geez mannnn


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Banned for having "chan" as part of your username


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Banned for showing off your user color change like its some kinda reward. SMH


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for having the absolutely dreadful combo of link and sonic


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 3, 2017)

Banned for thinking that Sonic The Hedgehog x The Legend of Zelda was actually a good idea.


----------



## carp (Aug 3, 2017)

banned 4 this font


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for not liking the best font


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

banned because cheese


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for being a hippie turt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2017)

banned because halloumi cheese


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 3, 2017)

Banned for appreciating halloumi cheese


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Banned for less than 100 posts.


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for joining in 2013


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for z in place of s


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for recieving a gift before you joined...


(how the heck is that possible??)


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2017)

banned because gifting collectibles is a thing


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 3, 2017)

Banned for cat sig.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Aug 3, 2017)

Banned for animated sig


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for banning someone with an animated sig even though you have an animated sig yourself


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 3, 2017)

banned for joining in june


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Banned for the absence of creativity


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

banned for having "nothing to see here"


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Banned for only posting 96 times over about 3/4ths of a year


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

banned for reciving a gift in 2016, yet joining this year


Again, *HOW THE HECK IS THAT POSSIBLE??*


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

i think it shows the date when it was first bought (or first gifted? tbh im not sure cuz im a newbie)


Banned for having white space in your icon


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> banned for reciving a gift in 2016, yet joining this year
> 
> 
> Again, *HOW THE HECK IS THAT POSSIBLE??*



It's when it was originally purchased 

Banned for pink


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 4, 2017)

Banned for Eugene


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 4, 2017)

Banned for not appreciating Eugene


----------



## tifachu (Aug 5, 2017)

Banned bc finger guns and guns r violent!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 5, 2017)

Banned for a sig that exceeds cuteness maximum!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 5, 2017)

Banned for uncreativity


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 5, 2017)

Banned for no capital at the start of your sig.


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for comic sans? hunty y


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for making me be ninja'd


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for being slow


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for too many shiba inus


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for not adoring shiba inus


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for assuming I don't like shiba inus


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for being one of those ppl


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for having your username and profile pic (and sig for that matter) be two completely different things


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for not appreciating ironic nuances of comedy


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for saying I don't appreciate irony when my whole life is a downward spiral built upon self-deprectiative humor and deep irony


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for needing therapy


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for dogs/doge (?)


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for cats


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for having 4 different images in your sig


----------



## carp (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for not appreciating broken hyperlinks


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for no caps


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for having a great username.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for a weird avatar and signature.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for leaving tbt and coming right back


----------



## Flare (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for having the worst deepest darkest secret.


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for that gif


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for cool Marshal.


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for all the marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for that nice signature.


----------



## Flare (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for no Uchi, Cranky, or Jock in both towns you have.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for the barely SFW Squidward gif in your signature.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2017)

banned for your weeb houses


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for having tiny graphics as your usertitle(seriously where the heck do you guys get those things?).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for not knowing about emojis.


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for only 2 towns


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for only one town.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for having more than one town


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for being a reuben fiend


----------



## lumenue (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for posting so much!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 6, 2017)

Banned for being right


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for having many collectables.


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for Molly (although she is adorable)


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for uncreativeity


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for spelling un-creativity wrong.


----------



## lumenue (Aug 7, 2017)

Banned for being having a left-align signature!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 8, 2017)

banned for having two white cosmos collectibles


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for not having 2 white cosmos collectables


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for having only 2 yellow tulip collectables and not having 2 white cosmos collectable


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for not having 2 yellow tulip collectables


----------



## Meira (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for having 2 tulip collectibles.


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for having 0 bells.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2017)

banned because your username has made me hungry


----------



## Shayden (Aug 10, 2017)

banned for having cats AND musical references in their signature


----------



## tifachu (Aug 10, 2017)

banned for displaying only collectibles that actually have a functional use


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2017)

banned for excessive cuteness


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for native fruit. (Pears)


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2017)

banned for 225


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for having 2 pinks flowers under your profile.


----------



## lumenue (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for not having a profile picture!


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 10, 2017)

Banned for shoving flowers under your username and on your signature.


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 11, 2017)

Banned for not being online.


----------



## Cynther (Aug 11, 2017)

Banned for being named after something edible


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 11, 2017)

Banned for only 13 posts


----------



## Bcat (Aug 11, 2017)

banned for excessive originality


----------



## Damniel (Aug 11, 2017)

Banned for forgetting to close the bathroom door


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 12, 2017)

banned for jpeg artifacts in the signature

- - - Post Merge - - -

also banned for overrated country singer


----------



## Haskell (Aug 12, 2017)

banned for a great username


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

Banned for getting literally banned so much.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 15, 2017)

Banned for loving the most overrated villager EVER


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 15, 2017)

Banned for hacking :^000


----------



## hestu (Aug 15, 2017)

banned for angry birb


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

Banned for blindingly glorious collectibles.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Banned for marshal obsession


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2017)

banned for being that one person


----------



## Livvy (Aug 17, 2017)

banned for excessive birds


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 17, 2017)

Banned for having two v's in your user


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2017)

banned bc anime


----------



## Bcat (Aug 17, 2017)

banned for excessive collectible coordination


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

banned bc supercalifraganahidontthinkso


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2017)

banned bc no collectibles


----------



## Bcat (Aug 17, 2017)

banned because it's not their fault for no collectibles bc SOMEONE hoards them all...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 17, 2017)

Banned because your overreacting to a collectible hoarder lmao


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

banned bc I don't want u to drive my bus t.t


----------



## Psydye (Aug 17, 2017)

Banned for a pink frog as your avatar.


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2017)

banned for not having an avatar


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2017)

Banned for having a really nice display of collectables


----------



## tifachu (Aug 17, 2017)

banned for having a summer sig even though summers almost over //weeps in a corner


----------



## goro (Aug 17, 2017)

banned because your art is really good and cute and i'm jealous


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 18, 2017)

tifachu said:


> banned for having a summer sig even though summers almost over //weeps in a corner



Sobs I'm trying to change it but the site won't let me 

Banned for nice aesthetic


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## hestu (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for all of your tasty collectibles!


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

banned bc saur ur not a dino


----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for adorable new signature


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned because too much pastel


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

banned bc is ur soul rlly fragile bRO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Banned for adorable new signature



why that is a lovely ban ^.^ I love your signature too I am a big fan of pink and fluffy let's fluff some time


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for banning me for my user title


----------



## Bcat (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for spoiler in signature


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for no spoiler in sig


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 18, 2017)

↑banned for liking a system that didn't have earthbound 64


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for making me think of hummus vs houmous


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for strange collectible lineup


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2017)

I used to have them all displayed - then it was a real jumble!

Banned for too much Mario (just kidding - there's no such thing)


----------



## tifachu (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for 150x100 Moomin icon


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for sad hippopotami

- - - Post Merge - - -

:[ Uh, Banned for not opening your shop? Too cute? IDK...


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for being a nice person


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for calling the moomins hippopotami

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops! banned for only having a spoiler in your sig.... like me...


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for having no colour in your avi


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for anime 
(SAO was good fite me)


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for followandyeah sHAMELESS PL UG


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for fairy aesthetic


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for crzy bus lady aestheTIC


----------



## tifachu (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for neopets icon 

frick i loved neopets so much


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 18, 2017)

↑your banned eyes on marshal in your sig are so big he looks a jojo reject what am I saying its beautiful

@Shu too bad thats my real user id


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

banned bc ur real user id is followandyeah

- - - Post Merge - - -



tifachu said:


> Banned for neopets icon
> 
> frick i loved neopets so much



neopets is all i did with my life do u remember a long time ago they had that darkest faerie website ok bye


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for having a pear collectible


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for all ur collectibles


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

Banned for a sparkly sig


----------



## hestu (Aug 18, 2017)

banned for having a spoiler in your sig


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Aug 18, 2017)

banned because being here despite you must be being busy for promotion


----------



## Shu (Aug 19, 2017)

banned bc i dont fw red tropical fish i only fw blue tropical fish yuh


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 19, 2017)

Banned for animated sig.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 19, 2017)

banned for being self-aware


----------



## sej (Aug 19, 2017)

Banned for having bae in your username


----------



## tifachu (Aug 19, 2017)

banned for all those poop emojis


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

banned for too much cuteness


----------



## Koi-Koi (Aug 19, 2017)

Banned for having shades in the ocean


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 19, 2017)

Banned for only having 9 posts


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for that signature


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for no N64 ref in sig


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for the x around the beginning and end of your username


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for not joining when you were 12 yrs old


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for having 3 bells


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for banning people.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 20, 2017)

banned for no profile pic/sig


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for joining in May


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for no tickets.


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 20, 2017)

banned for being a hypocrite...


----------



## Psydye (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for being right.


----------



## wizard (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for having 6 letters in your username.


----------



## Koi-Koi (Aug 20, 2017)

Banned for having a foreign letters in your signature.


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 21, 2017)

Banned for making me read the "notice" sign in ur sig.


----------



## carp (Aug 21, 2017)

banned for numbers in ur user


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 21, 2017)

Banned for having a doge as your profile pic


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned for uncreativity


----------



## tifachu (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned for having text in ur icon


----------



## Shu (Aug 22, 2017)

banned for being too pink


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned for telling me to check Ariane's sig shop.


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

banned for being totally unpersonalised


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned for being named after food


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned for being uncreative.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 22, 2017)

banned for making me hungry


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

Banned for reading my name


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)

banned for joining on my anniversary


----------



## karma the oddity (Aug 23, 2017)

banned for too cute of a shibe


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 23, 2017)

banned for gif sig.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 24, 2017)

Banned for hipster cat.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 26, 2017)

banned for Super Mario Kart avatar and signature


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2017)

banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2017)

Banned for having the first final boss feather


----------



## Lunaflare84 (Aug 26, 2017)

Banned for banning somebody else


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2017)

banned for not having a sig or avi


----------



## Bcat (Aug 26, 2017)

banned because you're always on point and I'm jealous


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 26, 2017)

Banned for wanting a Glam Feather more than a Sweet Feather.


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2017)

banned for not having spinning yoshi kart


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 26, 2017)

Banned for not acknowledging Donkey Kong Junior as the best Super Mario Kart Character


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

Banned for having Pansear-and-Nana art as your signature.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 27, 2017)

Banned for not appreciating great art


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 27, 2017)

Banned for assuming I don't like her art.


----------



## Zane (Aug 27, 2017)

Banned for getting ur feather (congrats)


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 28, 2017)

Banned for Pikmin.


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 28, 2017)

Banned for eddsworld


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 31, 2017)

Banned for Eugene


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 2, 2017)

^^^ Banned for having a cat that is too cute for this world as your icon


----------



## hestu (Sep 2, 2017)

Banned for not having a pic in your sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

Banned for having the world's best collectibles.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 5, 2017)

banned for actually getting to the collectibles on time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 5, 2017)

Banned for wanting a Rad Feather.


----------



## goro (Sep 5, 2017)

banned for actually having collectibles


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 5, 2017)

Banned for anime


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 5, 2017)

Banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 7, 2017)

Banned for winning the 12 Days of Collectibles Raffle.


----------



## tifachu (Sep 8, 2017)

Banne for having 2 towns


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2017)

Banned for being good at art.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 9, 2017)

Banned fir having a good signature

Seriously though, anyone selling free signatures? I only have like, a bell and a few seashells.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 11, 2017)

Banned for apparently not playing AC


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 11, 2017)

Banned for liking kracko to much.


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 11, 2017)

Banned for no kracko


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

Banned for not showing #krackopride


----------



## Bcat (Sep 11, 2017)

banned for having evidently bought a cool feather but not displaying it


----------



## hestu (Sep 11, 2017)

banned for pretty pink avi, sig, & flowers


----------



## Bcat (Sep 11, 2017)

banned for an excessive display of feathers


----------



## Midna64 (Sep 11, 2017)

banned for using too much pink


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for too much asian


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for too much sploon


----------



## Sloom (Sep 14, 2017)

banned because I have admin powers let's take them for a spin who cares fam


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for using an old meme


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for including Marie in ac!!!
BIG CRIME


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for naming yourself after a cute pok?mon


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Dedenne2 said:


> Banned for including Marie in ac!!!
> BIG CRIME



You've visited my dream town? *blush*

Banned for having a cute aesthetic ;3


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for thinking that I visited your dream town.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for having a really cute signature


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for Having a creepy avatar


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for liking splatoon


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for having a signature which flashes red eyes


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for joining in august 2017


----------



## carp (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for a coloured username


----------



## dedenne (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned from calling yourself after a fish, but your avatar and signature has a dog >.<


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for having a white cosmos collectible


----------



## Zane (Sep 14, 2017)

banned 4 changing your name


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for recognizing that i changed my name


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for displaying 2 yellow candies


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for displaying a blue candy


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for being in the basement so much


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for trying to ruin my post streak


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned because you keep accusing me of trying to ruin your post streak


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned because your not admitting that I'm right


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned bc you think you're right


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned because of an aggressive conversation


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned because you started the aggressive convo first


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for having a username that changes from pink to purple


----------



## cornimer (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for having a good aesthetic


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

banned for having kracko in your avi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for having a Pumpkin Cupcake


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for banning me twice already


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 14, 2017)

Banned for banning too many people today


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for banning a person who was banning a person


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for banning someone else


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for having a spoiler in your sig


----------



## mogyay (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for being my fave person


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

wtf banned for being a goddess


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for having no spoiler in your sig.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for having under 500 posts


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for having autumn aesthetic collectible lineup


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for having 10 bells


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for not donating a shiny to me so I can donate 5 bucks to random charities.
Also for not being broke.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for joining only a month ago


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for joining in 2011


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for having too many orange-colored collectibles


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for not appreciating my fall-themed line-up


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for an evil rabbit as your sig.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for insulting dotty


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for having dotty.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned because you keep banning me


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned because you banned me >.<


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for being in the basement too much today


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for only being seen in the basement


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned because I wasn't invited to the basement


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned because you came without an invite


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for having three i's in your user

ninja'd D:

banned bc you ninja'd me


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned because you were too late posting to ban someone else


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned bc youre bullying me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for banning nearly every single person who usually replies here.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for always banning me


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for banning her ( this is getting really old :l )


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for still banning.
My head hurts now...


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banning my self now whoops


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2017)

all yall are banned games over


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for being amazing


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 15, 2017)

BANNED FOR WINNING A TBT FAIR EVENT 2017

NOT FAIR I DARE SAY!

Edit: Darn, I got ninja'd


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd
What even is that???


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for being confused


----------



## Zane (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for making yourself not banned


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for flattering me


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for not flattering me


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned because my last ban was for Zane not you and your post wasn't appearing smh


----------



## dedenne (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for removing your collectibles.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2017)

banned for only noticing now


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 15, 2017)

Banned for knowing how to have an animated sig.
Please tell me how.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for not having an animated sig.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

banned for only having one ticket


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for not spending yours


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

banned for thinking i haven't spent mine


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for having only 58 tickets.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for having none


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned because I'm done with spending my tickets this year.


----------



## squidpops (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for not spending them


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

banned for not having any


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for now spending them >.<


----------



## Zane (Sep 16, 2017)

banned for everything _except_ your ticket amount ;o


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for hoarding 3 sweet feathers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for not having any feathers.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for having 4 feathers


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 16, 2017)

banned for one ticket


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for only four collectibles.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

banned for always changing your lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned because you do the exact same thing.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for banning someone of something you did


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

banned for a cute sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for having like all the rare feathers. ;-;


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2017)

banned for changing your lineup again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for banning me for something you've already banned me for today.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for having a pikachu egg. If it's not too much to ask, can I have one?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for asking me for a Pikachu Easter Egg when I only have one.


----------



## gaydani (Sep 16, 2017)

Banned for having too many Marshals


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for being a confused potato


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for that awesome final boss feather


----------



## Jewels (Sep 17, 2017)

banned for having all those feathers like _dang girl u go _


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for the dog avi


----------



## dedenne (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for joining in September


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for being able to get tickets


----------



## dedenne (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for not being able to get tickets


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 17, 2017)

banned for only having one ticket


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for having 37 tickets


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for making me ask you for a spare tetris grid or rainbow feather because they're all sold out 

Please?


----------



## Apriiil (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for not playing AC?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 17, 2017)

banned for blue pansy collectible


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for cute demonic dancing bunny


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 17, 2017)

Banned for having chocolate. Mmm, chocolate.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 17, 2017)

banned 184 posts


----------



## hestu (Sep 17, 2017)

banned for your sweet feather


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 18, 2017)

banned for skateboarding birb


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 18, 2017)

Banned for being able to get the free fair collectibles. The ****ers sold out instantly.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2017)

banned for sanrio


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 18, 2017)

Banned for _*e g g s*_


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 18, 2017)

Banned for having a Moltres feather. I want one too!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

banned for wanting so many collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2017)

banned for not displaying your tetris collectible


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2017)

banned for displaying yours


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 20, 2017)

Banned for winning TBT fair. Congrats, btw.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GreatUsername said:


> Banned for _*e g g s*_



Eggs? Yeah, I've been tryin'.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you're wondering, it's from https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sbbECNpTh8I


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 20, 2017)

banned for the post merges


----------



## Zane (Sep 23, 2017)

Banned cuz you haven't been banned in 3 whole days who let this happen


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

banned for bringing this thread back up


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 23, 2017)

banned for not appreciating this thread


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 23, 2017)

Banned for the same Avatar since I've joined.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 23, 2017)

banned for hacking


----------



## Quackerz (Sep 23, 2017)

banned for joining in September of this year


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

banned for joining in January of this year


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 23, 2017)

banned for having *all* the rare feathers this year besides rad


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 23, 2017)

banned for saying that bc ill get it eventually...


----------



## hestu (Sep 23, 2017)

banned for needing another row of collectibles


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2017)

banned for your perfect collectible line-up bc thats the kind of thing i wanted


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 25, 2017)

banned for only 93 bells


----------



## hestu (Sep 25, 2017)

banned for joining tbt in 2017


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2017)

banned fir awesome sig


----------



## Quackerz (Sep 26, 2017)

banned for gif in your sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Banned for no gifs in your aesthetic.

Now if you will excuse me, Time to fall asleep. **snore**


----------



## Zane (Sep 26, 2017)

Banned for snoring


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Banned for thinking I was asleep


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for thinking I was asleep



banned for too much aesthetic

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for thinking I was asleep



banned for too much aesthetic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Banned for double posting


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 26, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for double posting



banned for changing the profile pic


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 26, 2017)

banned for using a real world famous painting in your sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Banned for using a default avatar


----------



## hestu (Sep 26, 2017)

banned for using a spoiler in your sig


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 26, 2017)

banned for having a username in all lower caps


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Banned for having a skunk-deer on your signature


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 26, 2017)

banned for supporting doggos caring sharp blades/swords


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 26, 2017)

Banned for not realizing its dark souls


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2017)

banned for playing dark souls


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for having a burb signature


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2017)

banned for not having a birb sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for not having a Splatoon aesthetic


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 27, 2017)

banned for changing your avatar to a weeaboo splatoon gif


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for calling me a weeb


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2017)

banned bc u keep changing ur avi


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for banning me for an invalid reason


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2017)

banned for thinking my ban is invalid


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2017)

banned for having all the 2017 fair collectibles


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for banning hill for an invalid reason (she doesn't Gave ALL of the 2017 collectibles)


----------



## cornimer (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for liking splatoon too much


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2017)

banned for same bottom fruits as me


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2017)

banned for too many dessert collectibles


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2017)

banned because there is no such thing as too much dessert


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2017)

banned bc u proved me wrong


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for admitting your wrong


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2017)

banned because humility is a virtue


----------



## hestu (Sep 27, 2017)

banned for being so wise


----------



## dedenne (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for not being so wise


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for pointing her out


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for purple.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 27, 2017)

banned because purple is my favorite color


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for being a nice person


----------



## Espurr (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for squidkid oversaturation


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 27, 2017)

Banned for trying to halt my obsession with Splatoon (completely irrevelant answer, am I right?)


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for Splatoon


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for having a way too cute koloa boi for an avatar


----------



## Psydye (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for having a skunk w/ antlers in your sig.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for having no avatar


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for the birthtones


----------



## dedenne (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for the feathers


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for not liking featers :-/


----------



## Espurr (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for misspelling 'feathers' and not bothering to correct yourself in a quick, awkward edit.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for banning a user with no auto-correction


----------



## dedenne (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for having auto correction


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for calling it "auto correction" and not "auto-correct"


----------



## hestu (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for being too picky


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for a dinosaur name


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for being a splatoon weeb


----------



## Espurr (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for space rabbit


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for having a pokemon name in your username.


----------



## Espurr (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for having joined only two days ago.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 28, 2017)

banned because parmesan cheese


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned because your signature is too flashy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned cause your sig isnt flashy enough

As a matter of fact, banned for no sig. That's 2 bans ya got to explain for yourself.


----------



## Haskell (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for trying to ban twice


----------



## Espurr (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for alienware


----------



## Bcat (Sep 28, 2017)

banned because all apples are beautiful


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 28, 2017)

banned bc good aesthetic


----------



## hestu (Sep 28, 2017)

banned bc beautiful feathers


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for too many feathers


----------



## hestu (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for not enough feathers


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for being too active (I'll catch up, you watch)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for always being in the basement


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for doing the same


----------



## hestu (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for banning me so many times


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for banning me so many times as well.


----------



## hestu (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for copying my ban


----------



## Espurr (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for skatebirb


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for unknown pokemon


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for too much aesthetic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 28, 2017)

Banned for trying to post at crazy rates


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 28, 2017)

banned for displaying 1038 bells


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 29, 2017)

banned for a Satanic bunny dancing


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for having skunks in your aesthetic


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 29, 2017)

banned for banning too many people


----------



## Huseyin (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for banning twice in a page.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 29, 2017)

banned for no sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for being in this thread too often


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 29, 2017)

banned for being everywhere


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for being a stalker


----------



## Espurr (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for accusing people of stalking.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for false banning


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for banning of false banning


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for banning for banning for false ban


----------



## Adonis-Sun (Sep 29, 2017)

Banned for banmning for banning for banning for false ban


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh rly.

Banned for banning for banning for banning for banning for false ban


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 29, 2017)

banned for having an argument over false banning


----------



## Espurr (Sep 30, 2017)

Banned for interrupting the aforementioned argument.


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2017)

Banned for using the word aforementioned


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Sep 30, 2017)

banned for reprimanding someone because they used a cool vocabulary word


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

Banned for breaking the space time continuum with endless bans


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 30, 2017)

banned for having a great username


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

banned for 15 bells


----------



## AngelBunny (Sep 30, 2017)

GreatUsername said:


> banned for 15 bells



banned because i have 21 now


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2017)

Banned for earning bells


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 30, 2017)

Banned for pastel


----------



## Espurr (Oct 1, 2017)

banned for lineart


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

Banned for creepiness


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Banned for


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 1, 2017)

banned for an animated avi


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Banned for October collectible lineup


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 1, 2017)

banned for displaying NN ID


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 1, 2017)

Banned for not realizing Its a DA


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 1, 2017)

banned for thinking hot chocolate is better


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 2, 2017)

banned for drinking coffee


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Banned for being a hypocrit


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 2, 2017)

banned for thinking that I drink coffee. (I don't, to the surprise of others)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 2, 2017)

Banned for Sanrio


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 2, 2017)

Banned for nerdiness


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 6, 2017)

Banned because children are loud and uncontrollable.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Banned for the weirdest aesthetic ever


----------



## Maycee (Oct 6, 2017)

Banned for being a splatoon weeb


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 6, 2017)

Maycee said:


> Banned for being a splatoon weeb



Banned for banning the ultimate weeb


----------



## dedenne (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for saying your the ultimate weeb


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 7, 2017)

banned for being a pokemon master


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 7, 2017)

banned for cake pixels


----------



## dedenne (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for having  3 sigs by A r i a n e


----------



## ackawai (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for being Pokemon on an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for changing your user title colour on the second day


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for no sig


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for being a hacker


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for being sombra, a dirty hacker


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for only having three collectibles

EDIT: Banning myself for not noticing the pink and green jewels match Callie and Marie. Also, cake is cute.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

banned for having awesome feathers >:O


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for having an ice cream swirl collectible >:O


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 7, 2017)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

banned for not reading my sig


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for being right XD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for being a fellow splatoon weeb


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for the fresh Squid Sisters aesthetic


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for having that unique pinwheel collectible I've never seen before


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for having a pinky collectible and patch (fair try hard much?


----------



## Keldi (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for too much awesome Splatoon fan art(seriously, where'd you find those? Would like to see more work by that artist ^^)


----------



## Zane (Oct 7, 2017)

banned for joining this year


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for having a person *WITH HORNS.*


----------



## Bellxis (Oct 7, 2017)

banned for being the most iconic splatoon stan i've ever seen (that's a compliment)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 7, 2017)

Banned for those adorable food pixels in your sig ;w; i wanna eat them!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 7, 2017)

banned for having more bells than me


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for having less bells than me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for not having a centered Sig

Now that were on the topic, on your signature, add the following BETWEEN your link.
(link)​
Makes life easier for you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for having a pastel signature.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for failing to ninja me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for ninja(ing) me D:


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for not having a centered Sig
> 
> Now that were on the topic, on your signature, add the following BETWEEN your link.
> (link)​
> Makes life easier for you



???????????????


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

OK, when you edit your signature, you have your link, right?
Add this between your link
[*center](your imgur link)[*/center]
Remove the asterisks!
(I failed to realize I accident my centered it lol)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> OK, when you edit your signature, you have your link, right?
> Add this between your link
> [*center](your imgur link)[*/center]
> Remove the asterisks!
> (I failed to realize I accident my centered it lol)



Ohhh I see what you're talking about now! (it centered it so I was like uhhh you want me to add a bunch of spaces?? what??)

Banned for telling me to center my sig even though I purposely have it right aligned for aesthetic purposes. (Gonna put some links on that other empty side when I find time)

Also banned for having awesome splatoon art in your sig. Also also banned for having a centered sig. Lol.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for banning me three times for my awesome aesthetic lololol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for being a ninja master


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for not having a custom user title


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for pointing that out ouo


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for having a pokemon related username


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

banned for liking cake


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for having two birthstones


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for also stalking this thread


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

banned for doing the same thing


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

banned for having too much cake


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned because there is no such thing as having too many cakes


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for having the same opinion as me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for posting on the same minute as me in my previous post


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for realizing I live on this website now


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for thinking you live in this site but YOU DONT.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

banned for being active


----------



## dedenne (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for having a great username


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for not being the first dedenne


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for being the millionth great username


----------



## Zane (Oct 8, 2017)

banned cuz i ate too much and now i feel gross so i have to take it out on someone


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for attempting to throw up on Hayden (please don't do that)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for witnessing zane throwing up on me


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for being here 24/7


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for being here 48/14


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for making this video


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for posting that link


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for banning the link to my video.

Also, how in the heck did you even find that in the first place?

It's 2 months old.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 8, 2017)

Banned for not knowing that i?ve known about that video since it was posted because i have an inside source > the person you made it for is my sister


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

Maycee said:


> Banned for not knowing that i’ve known about that video since it was posted because i have an inside source > the person you made it for is my sister



Oh jeez, I didn't know that... my bad lol.
I had time to kill, So I was like, MIGHT AS WELL MAKE A TROLL VIDEO!


----------



## ackawai (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for not knowing that the video you made was for Maycee's sister.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for misspelling kawaii


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 9, 2017)

banned for cute but uncentered sig.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for being the millionth person to tell me that (it’s uncentered on purpose) and for having a centered sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for banning a person with the reason that she has a centered Sig, even though she doesn't lol


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banmed for trying to bully me into centering my sig


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for using pink cake siggy :-/


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2017)

banned for all caps


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for no caps


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2017)

banned for spoiler


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for *b*eing a cat


----------



## wizard (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for being "very smol".


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for having a quote in your sig


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for never drinking Dair before, it tastes amazing


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned because your username is too long.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for tiny sig


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for not realizing my sig is still bigger


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 9, 2017)

I ban the user above me for using a big signature


----------



## Bcat (Oct 9, 2017)

banned for text only sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for having a quote in your sig


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for too much splatoon


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for halloween sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for being very smol.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for using the same avatar too many times.


----------



## Zane (Oct 9, 2017)

banned for not having an avatar to speak of


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for amazing collectibles


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for having a nice signature


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for cute blinky avatar


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for having my favorite color in your signature


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for having a mailbox collectible


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2017)

Banned for having a flea :O


----------



## squidpops (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for too many cakes


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 10, 2017)

banned for having no cakes


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 10, 2017)

banned because cheese


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having a pikachu egg.

Can I have one of your spares please? :3


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not playing AC


----------



## ackawai (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being very smol.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for liking an overrated villager


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for Squid Sisters obsession


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh noes your back.

Banned for a supernatural obession


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for banning me for my supernatural obsession


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not being able to see your post


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having emojis in your user title


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being so cutely pastel-y


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for complimenting her while banning her at the same time -.-


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone else nicely :3


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being a doughnut queen


----------



## dedenne (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being a splatoon weeb


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being a Pokemon master


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being too active??


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Same to you... =.=


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

banned for not including the word 'banned' in your post


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having expensive collectibles


----------



## Flare (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for Pastel Signature.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because pokemon


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned cuz cake


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because you have an umbrella in your signature


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for looking down on umbrellas, what did they ever do to you


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for defending umbrellas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because whenever I see your user title I think of the song "Piano Man"


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2017)

banned for good music taste >:0 can't go wrong w some billy joel once in awhile..

(my usertitle is from a song too lol pretty different from piano man though.. but it is from the 80's so maybe you would like it )


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having good music taste... Eh.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for posting the **** out of the basement the minute i went online, smh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

*gives a slight chuckle*
I have nothing else to do. I'm bored and mini-depressed...
Banned for making me chuckle.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being too active in the basement


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Insta-replied.
Banned for trying to ban an active-poster


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not liking it when people insta-reply


Sometimes we, too, have nothing better to do.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for banning a person whos banning a fellow active-poster


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for playing this game more then I used to (well, almost as much)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED FOR NINJA'ING ME


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for putting edit reason as LMAO


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing someone


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for matching avatar and sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not having a matching aesthetic.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for your sig triggering my ocd

Like the picture on the far right?? It has all rounded angles but then there's a sharp angle on the top I'm screaming


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for confusing explanation


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not understanding



Spoiler: BETTER EXPLANATION, YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned cuz I don't care


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having two birthstones..... were you born in May or July??? The world may never know....


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Nah. But, I was born in May, 2003.

Banned for thinking I'm 7 months old


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being younger than me!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Teh...
Banned for being older than me.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for.... eh, I don't even know anymore. Just banned


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for **ERROR* NO VALID REASON*


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED ONLY BECAUSE I WANT TO SEE HOW LONG I CAN KEEP POSTING HERE UNTIL I GET SICK OF IT AND ALL MY FINGERS FALL OFF


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED BECAUSE I WANT TO SEE YOU GET BORED EVENTUALLY


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED BECAUSE ONLY BORING PEOPLE GET BORED (that phrase is so overused tbh and it drives me nuts but eh)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO REASON TO BE HERE!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having a weird troll fight while I was eating dinner


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me again


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd

Again


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing a poor fellow


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for calling me a poor fellow


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for making whip cream forever in your sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having cake in your sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

When your in a major rush and its in your collecibles..


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not liking cake


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me for the third time


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having over 500 posts
Ninja war INCOMING


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for declaring ninja war


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not noticing my custom title yet


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having default username title


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not seeing my post and that you were ninja'd


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED BECAUSE I DO NOT ACCEPT


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED FOR NO REASON


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED FOR

YOLO REFRESHING PAGE LIKE MAD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for editing for spelling error when it was ninjaing


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for... No reason at all?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for banning for a poor reason


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because I can ban you.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for banning me too much


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I LIKE BLINKED AND BAM THERE ARE THREE NEW POSTS??

At this point i don't even know who I'm banning but you're banned for being a ninja


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for banning ME too much.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

You're one to talk!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for trying to get this thread to spiral out of control


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for having less posts then me but more bells


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not noticing I am ninja proof


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Wait a second. did you just predict that? NO!

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED FOR PSYCHIC POWERS


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

//loud sighing

YOU'RE BOTH BANNED, GO TO BED


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd and not liking fleas


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for failing to ninja me HOHOHOH


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for taking this thread to a whole new level


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banning myself for being ninja'd


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Also there's one guest viewing the thread and they probably think we're all insane


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banning the guest for thinking that


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for noticing a guest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah... ****.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not being vigilant enough


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banning myself because Maycee has won ninja war


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for banning a user who keeps ninja'ing you.
Ha! Ninja-proof!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because you're getting on my nerves


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for trying to distract me with likes.
You wanna play that way? Let's go.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for ahhh idk I just need to post this before I get ninja'd


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being a weirdy


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for crashing my chrome..


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for thinking weirdy is a word

- - - Post Merge - - -

Of course the Splatoon weeb has Splatoon wallpaper. Color me unsurprised


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for failing to ninja me again


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for DISLIKING...LIKES


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED FOR TOO MANY LIKES


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

This is bs I'm not gettin ninjad here


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

BANNED because you haven't both sent me a friend request yet :3


DRAT SUPERMARIO 64 xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

lol I have a short fuse

banned for being too cute


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I HAVE 10 NOTIFICATIONS THIS ISN'T FUNNY???? lol

Banned because notifications


----------



## Bcat (Oct 10, 2017)

banned bc i also have 10 notifications


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for joining the party late


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for no longer saying I'm Mary Poppin's yall


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

OH BLOODY LORD ITS A NINJA WAR!

BANNED TO WHOMEVER READS THIS FOR TRYING TO NINJA!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for selling choco cake collectible!!


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

WOW THIS THREAD DIED FOR A WHOLE TWO MINUTES

Banned because ninjas


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for... $#%&


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for....

*screams for four hours*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for YOLO


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned foro getting a like-attack


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I literally can't anymore

Banned for exhausting me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being tired out


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for liking my other posts IN OTHER THREADS.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

banned for ninjad

I'm legit just resorting to generall bans lmao i'm not even trying


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for everything


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for thinking I got ninja'd but I failed to ninja-proof

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now I got ninja'd.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

banned for misinterpreting me xDD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned just because I want to not have to click like anymore


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for making me stare at my screen which made my eyes red which caused my mother to come in and legitimately think I was high on something


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned becuz you failed to Ninja me Maycee


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Badaboom banned


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned becuz you care too much about this Hayden


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for making me have a laughing fit xD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned cuz you got NINJAD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

banned cause i feel like banning you


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't even feel like editing this but I swear this is the millionth time Issi has ninja'd me

Also banned for liking practicallyevery post I've ever made

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got ninja'd again, yippee


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because I use a keyboard to type fast and ninja'd you more


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for trying to ninja me Issi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for owning a switchhhhh


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because I'm also using a keyboard but I think too much and edit too much before I say anything


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned cuz you both got ninja'd


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banning myself to end my laughing fit


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for looking at this thread while liking my posts randomly


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because we'll probably get banned for real if the mods find out we're spamming the thread


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not finding my old soggy donut thread and donut debate threads


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because post quality doesnt count here

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because you both got Ninja'd AGAIN


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for living in a freakin basement


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned BECAUSE I AM IN A FREAKING BASEMENT


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because I am too 0.o


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for NOT livin in a freakin basement


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned foro not noticing I just said I was gal


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for wut.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

GUYS THERE ARE SEVEN GUESTS VIEWING THIS HECKING THREAD ASLDKFSA;LGHAFJKGHLKDFJGH


BANNED FOR SPAMMING IT. ALL OF YOU


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because you noticed my typos


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for invalid reasons.
Hello guests! Welcome to hell.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for saying "I am a typo"

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOSH DARN IT HAYDEN


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

THIS ISN'T EVEN FUNNY ANYMORE


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

You failed to ninja me Maycee. Good job
banned becausd I can predict


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for still not finding my donut thread


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for FAILING TO NINJA ME AGAIN MAYCEE! GOOD JOB!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nuts.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for being a donut weeb

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna kill you Hayden


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not thinking about how we're on a small, green and blue, little orb in the vast universe.
Think about what's outside the universe.
Think about what we're doing in said universe.
Think how pointless it really is.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Get DENIED ISSI. 
Banned for failing to ninja'ing (literally my only reason now)


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for making me question life

- - - Post Merge - - -

I swear.......


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned because you got ninja'd and im ninja-proof LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned, for not noticing that ninja's in theory are only a superfical word for a more accurate term bases of reality minus cm3 plus two


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

You literally are. smh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for too much math


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

You guys need to chill lol

Banned for going crazy in a banning thread


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not wearing a star trek uniform


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

OK. I'm just gonna deny you first Issi. Get in here Supermario.

Banned because you are non-ninja-proof


----------



## Maycee (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

I have been ninja'd


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for a reason


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

want me to ban you too Unicorn?
Banned for being terminated


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for no reason


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned cause I'm happy for ninjaing you all


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for trying to now ninja me FRICKIN UNICORN


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned cause xSuperMario64x is still stalking us. Cmon come on in, join the party!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for making the posters here go inactive


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 10, 2017)

Banned for not noticing I bumped four of my basment threads


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Wait what

Banned for confusion


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for cunfuddled


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for important reasons


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for not important reasons


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for banning people at midnight


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for failing to ninja me unicorn. I see you.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

No? Lol banned for not realising


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for not knowing it's around 9pm my time


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

No Isis. I don't accept you.
Banned.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for banforbanforbanforbanforbanforbanbanbnabsnshxhdjsmkwkslxo


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for rambling


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned cuz its 9 pm around here too. Your in california as well, aye...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned cause someone keeps liking my posts I don't need all these notifications!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for not knowing I hardly liked anything


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned be cuz its you all along Isis. STOP THE SLANDERING


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned because

I am a canadian


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Hayden you have the WORST timing please stop saying that you're good at it

Banned cause I don't know who I'm banning I'm gonna get ninja'd when I post this....


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned Isis because I'm learning how to time it like a boss. (It would have been super hard if one more person joined.. I wonder who...)


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for spamming


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned because you like umbrellas


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for idkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

I practically give up. I'm kinda tired, but getting a tiny bit bored.
JUST KIDDING GET BANNED UNICORN


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Very bored, my bad timing friend. Banned for that

- - - Post Merge - - -

:T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dead thread...


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Well, the train has certainly slowed down.
Get banned for ruining the game


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for trying to be sneaky


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Why is everything my fault 

Banned cause I'm sad


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2017)

you're all banned becaus


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for suddenly appearing out of nowhere with a gif


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Lol true banned for the laughs


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for banning no one.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned cause I'm leaving the thread and going to bed! Bye


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned since I have to go to bed soon


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for bullying me off the site.

Jk, jk, just had to go do some things. Came back to see I have 17 notifications. Looking at you, Issi.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh god jake was here I think we're in trouble.....

Ok banned cause I'm actually leaving now byeeee


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for staying distracted and sleepy, while I tend to the other basement threads MUHAHAHA


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

ALSO BANNED FOR NINJA'ING ME OUT OF NOWHERE OMG


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned since I have to go, night ^-^


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Goodnight! (20 notifications.... dang!!)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned cuz I cant see your post Zane
We broke this thread so hard.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for breaking the thread _again_ while I've been *really distracted *


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for restarting this slanderous thread


----------



## dedenne (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for being annoyed it's restarted.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for not understanding what would happen if that ninja war happened again.

Seriously, its a PAIN to participate in those threads ALONE.
(Im seriously tired anyways)


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for coming out of nowhere again


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for starting my posting streak again (omg ;-


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned cuz I'm tired



Haydenv019 said:


> Banned cuz I cant see your post Zane
> We broke this thread so hard.



huh really what in tarnation


----------



## Flare (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for bootiful Chao Egg.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for Halloween


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for yellow pansies


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for red shell in SMC (^_^)


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 11, 2017)

banned for having addon in your collectible line up


----------



## ackawai (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for having no add-on in your collectible line-up.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for mailboxes in sidebar


----------



## ackawai (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for no mailbox in sidebar!


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for having a user title so light I can barely read it


----------



## ackawai (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for having a uncentered signature


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for marshal


----------



## ackawai (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for being mean to Marshal


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for being 2awesome4me?????


----------



## ackawai (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for making no sense?
what do you mean


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

I got ninja’d, I was meaning to send that to Unicorn 

Banned for Marshal holding a shovel


----------



## squidpops (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for banning marshal holding a shovel


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for popping squids


----------



## Bcat (Oct 11, 2017)

banned for being cute


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for not being a dog


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for being a squid kid


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for fancy signature


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for signature not being in the center


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 11, 2017)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Bcat (Oct 11, 2017)

banned for _two_ hallowee'n cards


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for having a cute collectible lineup


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for cute aesthetic overall


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for too little aesthetic (still coming up with reasons even after banning you a 100 times.


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Fight me

Banned for being 2 aesthetic 4 me


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for being pastel


----------



## Maycee (Oct 11, 2017)

Banned for being that one person


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for being that one user


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for telling us to stay fresh


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having too much cake in your lineup


----------



## Maycee (Oct 12, 2017)

Are you trying to say that donuts are better then cake??? //dramatic gasps

Banned for having not enough cake and too many donuts


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for changing your user title


----------



## Maycee (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for still having the default one


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having such a pastel theme


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having three feathers


----------



## Maycee (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for ninja’ing me


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for not liking feathers


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned because I do like feathers but I'm just jealous


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for liking piplup more than empoleon


----------



## squidpops (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for not thinking empoleon is way better than piplup


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 12, 2017)

banned for having an argument about pokemon


----------



## boring (Oct 12, 2017)

banned for NOT arguing about Pokemon like excuse me?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for trying to restart a pokemon argument


----------



## dedenne (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for not consulting a Pok?mon Master ><


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## dedenne (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for NOT Having an animated avatar.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for also not having an animated avatar.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for only having collectibles gifted from others.


----------



## boring (Oct 12, 2017)

banned for not having collectables that are nice to look at


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having a realistic avatar


----------



## squidpops (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for being too active in these threads


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having less posts then I do


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for appearing out of nowhere


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for thinking it was out of no where.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned because its true.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for believing such inaccuracies.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for shenanigans


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having more bells then me still


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having a collection of collectibles that is worth more bells than I have atm


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2017)

banned for secret undertale spoiler


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for the sake of goomba.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for being the gif queen


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned 4 MORE cake.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned because this thread's lagging out again


----------



## Flare (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned bc I hate the Flower collectible background.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 12, 2017)

Banned for having a pumpkin collectible :3


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 13, 2017)

banned for having a mailbox on display


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Banned for having Wix's on display.
Do you have a crush on him or something?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2017)

Banned because it's Friday the 13th, and the Friday the 13th game comes out today.


----------



## squidpops (Oct 13, 2017)

Banned for creeping me out with your avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 13, 2017)

Banned for being creeped out too easily.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 13, 2017)

Banned for having a scary aesthetic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 13, 2017)

Banned for saying "stay fresh" in both your user title and your signature


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for not actually having a Piplup in profile picture.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for not having Shaymin's Sky Form in profile picture.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for playing Pokemon Go


----------



## ackawai (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for donuts.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for jirachi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for not replying to my VM if you wanna visit my ACNL town XD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned cuz I'm too lazy


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for not saying you want to here D:<


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned because I did not say I didnt want to be here.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned because you didn't seem to understand me, lol


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned because you don't live the Totino's Lifestyle.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned cause you've been gone for the last 4 months


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned because I was gone for a good, totino-y reason.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for coming back to spread the good word of totinos


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for that cheesy pun in your user title


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for your native fruit not being Totino's Pizza Rolls


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for having a ridiculously huge signature
but seriously


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for insulting my Totino's Pizza Signatures


----------



## Mary (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for having no wix's


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for joining tbt almost 5 years ago


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for joining TBT _less_ than five years ago.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned because you have an obsession with totino's and you were spamming while I was gone.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for still not accepting the invite to see my town


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned because I'm STILL LAZY.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 14, 2017)

Banned for being lazy n rude


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

banned for donuts


----------



## squidpops (Oct 15, 2017)

Banned for too many flower collectables


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Banned for having the greatest totinos/totinos username


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 15, 2017)

You my friend, are banned for real :3


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 15, 2017)

Banned for having a Ho-oh feather. Can I have it please?


Thank god he's banned.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for wanting my precious and rad Ho-Oh feather!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for calling it a ho-oh feather

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> Thank god he's banned.



Be nice to my child.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for banning me for calling it a Ho-Oh feather


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for making typos too often


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for banning me for my mistakes


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for getting on someone's ass about what a collectible name is. 

Really, that's what it looks like! It looks like a feather from a Ho-Oh! …is it Ho-oh or Ho-Oh?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Glad to know I'm not the only TF2 fan here, 64. What's your main? Believe it or not, I'm actually a Heavy main.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for not having AC


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

And they say Heavy mains don't exist.

- - - Post Merge - - -

God dammit I got ninja'd


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for ninja'ing me when you also got ninjad lmao


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY AM I GETTING NINJA'D SO MUCH?!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only TF2 fan here, 64. What's your main? Believe it or not, I'm actually a Heavy main.



Tbh I'm really bad at games like that so I don't play it often, I usually watch my brother play.
If I did play I'd prob play as pyro

- - - Post Merge - - -

boi you're losin it lol

banned for getting ninjad too much


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for the endless cycle of ninja"ing

- - - Post Merge - - -

man this is a big mess here


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for saying "nothing to see here" in your sig when there's definitely something to see there


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for not making up this fun drinking game.

Take a shot every time someone gets ninja'd in this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it ninja'ing or ninj'ing?


----------



## Flare (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned bc Mystic>>>Valor


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for having an incorrect opinion.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for not knowing it's ninja'ing and not ninj'ing


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

Also banned for liking my favourite pokemon too.


----------



## kelpy (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for having an avatar with a white background instead of transparency


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

Down the hatch.

Banned for not having a transparent background either. Hypocrite.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for thinking moltres is better than articuno

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasHasntPlayedAC said:


> Banned for not having a transparent background either. Hypocrite.



lol what


----------



## Flare (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for getting rid of the Neon-tendo Aesthetic.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned myself for being the slowest poster ever while binge watching


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned because you didn't mention what you are binge watching


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for having less posts than I

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Banned for getting rid of the Neon-tendo Aesthetic.



And I'm personally banning you for not supporting my awesome new TF2 aesthetic you casul


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for not having the N64 Aesthetic (even though I personally like it, could use more touchups)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for having user title and shop upgrades in your collectible lineup


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for not having the N64 Aesthetic (even though I personally like it, could use more touchups)





Issi said:


> Banned for having user title and shop upgrades in your collectible lineup



both yall are banned for judgin


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for no reason :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for banning me for no reason


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for not noticing that no reason, is actually a reason!


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

This ban report is a lie.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for making zero sense


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for not admitting your wrong, I unban Thomas.

Muhahaha


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for using a cheesy movie villain laugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for not noticing what type of cheese the cheesy laugh consisted of


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for liking cheese in the first place


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for cheese discussion


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for sanrio avatar (again)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for telling people to "stay spooky".


----------



## ackawai (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for having a creepy sig and avatar.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for STILL having jirachi as your avatar.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for changing your avatar and sig to be EXTREMELY adorable Halloween squids


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 16, 2017)

Band for not having a sparkling gold rose.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for the slightly terrifying sig and avatar.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for... (Is that moltres or a mocking jay?)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for making your avatar only have callie


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for the poptart Easter egg.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for a pikachu egg in a creepy aesthetic.
(The basement has been dead for four hours, help me ;-; )


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for being the 1,000,000th person to point out the "creepiness" of my "aesthetic". You would win an emoji, but it is also banned.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 16, 2017)

banned for getting Ninja'd me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for having the same town name as me, ironically.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 16, 2017)

lol really? xD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for not banning the user above you


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 16, 2017)

Banned for a gold rose


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for having your avatar being your sig but smaller


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for being a hypocrite, basing off of the person's own uncreativity (haha, you thought I was gonna ban you about your username, weren't you?)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for having your amazing sigs by Ariane hidden by a dreadful spoiler tab


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for the latest ninja ever.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for refreshing the page immediately


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for banning me for refreshing the page like a kook


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for having the same sig pic as Hero King


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for having a totally irrevelant collectible lineup


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for criticizing my bootiful collectibles


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for being a fair tryhard.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for callin me a try hard

Cause I try hard


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

B@NNED for admitting your a tryhard  -.-


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for not outright calling me a noob/casul


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for thinking I wont call you a noob sooner or later


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for persistently banning me


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for not doing a face reveal yet.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for not having a Switch either.

Welcome to the club, coffee machine's down the hall to the left.


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for having 2 marios in your signature


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for having a sideways signature


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for also not having a face reveal


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for the Ho-oh feather. I want one.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2017)

banned bc totinos pizza rolls


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for saying pizza rolls


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned because I already did a face reveal (check the thread, you'll see)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for asking me if I wanted to see your face reveal three times in the post (Of course I wanted to see if I went there, lol)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for having nice collectibles.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for having the best collectible lineup


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 17, 2017)

banned for having a mori


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for having a Rad Feather.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 17, 2017)

Banned for having a Zen Easter Egg


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 18, 2017)

banned for even having any Easter eggs at all


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for that Mint collectible


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for absolutely no reason(I couldn't think of one)!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for banning Dawnpiplup for an invalid reason


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because there is never an invalid reason to ban someone.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because you think there isn't invalid ways to ban


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

banned for playing sombra.


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because you have as much collectibles as letters in your name.


----------



## Cjman123 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because you still chose to keep this up after 12 years.


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

banned bc you have no avatar, no signature, and no flare ~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for spending 2 years on here.


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2017)

banned for coming and going like the wind


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for two rainbow feathers.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for being a spammer


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for not realizing i'm bored and im trying to kill time


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for not coming to my ACNL town to kill time


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for having so many collectables.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for the Celica and Alm sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for getting an avatar from A R I A N E


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for saying Stay Spooky


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for not saying stay spooky.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for ninja'ing me

Also banning myself for being so slow, god dang computer


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd by me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for 007.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banning cuz I failed to ninja predict.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for accusing me of refreshing the page while I just have a fast computer.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd LOLOLOL


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for ninjaing me...yet again


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for getting ninja'd AGAIN


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because you have more than 20 times the amount of posts I have.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for only having 100 bells


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because I dont care


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because not caring.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned cuz your not insta-refreshing the page


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because I'm tired of seeing you everywhere


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned cuz im tired of seeing YOU everywhere


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because You're tired.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because you didn't saw why you're tired of seeing me 

And Banned because you banned me for being tired


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because your username only has 4 letters.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because your username makes no sense


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because your username makes no sense either.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because it's my nickname


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for being a mess.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for having a messy username


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for causing me to call you hey-den-vuh instead of just hey-den


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for the towering pillar of hats.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned for finally joining the game


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2017)

Banned because I've been playing this game for awhile now.


----------



## tae (Oct 18, 2017)

banned bc too much marshal obsession.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Oct 19, 2017)

banned for being bored


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for having my least favorite competitive pokemon, altaria, in your sig (It's so annoying ;-


----------



## MarineSong2001 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for being annoyed (we must all be happy here! ).


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for being named after an ACNL song (its a good one though, I'll give you that)


----------



## WordKnight (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for being too spooky.
Even though I love spooky...


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned because disagreeing.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned because I also have a yellow candy collectible.


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned because your name has the word meme in it.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for being an obvious weeb


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for being discriminatory towards weebs.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for the creepy AF aesthetic.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for being a "professional lurker" when you actually aren't.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for obsessing over the squid sisters.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for going FOUR YEARS without an avatar....


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for being more active then anyone


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for being one of the only people that are active in the basement.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for that Mori collectible


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for 5 tasty cakes?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for the Pansear-and-Nana signature/avatar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2017)

banned for not praising pansear-and-nana's awesome artwork


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned because I actually think she's quite talented.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for going FOUR YEARS without an avatar....



psydue actually had an avatar a few months back but he removed it

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned because I actually think she's quite talented.



banned for not admitting it in the first place


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 19, 2017)

Banned for two quotes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 20, 2017)

Banned for banning too many people here too often


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 20, 2017)

Banned fro having more than one town.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

Banned for the disturbing avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 20, 2017)

Banned for Microsoft paint Christmas trees


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 20, 2017)

Banned for having a quote from Dae Min in your sig


----------



## Quackerz (Oct 21, 2017)

Banned for being Christmas-y even though it's October... 

Also, what the heck is your username?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2017)

Banned for saying that you're uncreative


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 21, 2017)

Banned for a A R I A N E related signature that was made by SOMEONE ELSE


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 21, 2017)

banned for always having the best aesthetic


----------



## namiieco (Oct 21, 2017)

banned for having a really nice collectibles in order


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 22, 2017)

Banned for not capitalizing the first letter in your sentence.


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 22, 2017)

/\
--
--
Banned For Having To Many Gifs


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 22, 2017)

Banned for having a long username.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for a A R I A N E related signature that was made by SOMEONE ELSE



Also you do know other people make signatures too, right?  A r i a n e is just the main one. XD


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 22, 2017)

Banned for having a choco cake collectible


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2017)

Banned for that golden rose in your signature.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned for having a long username.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes, I do realize that... -.-

Also, banned for having a Yoshi egg collectible


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for having Callie in your sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for having the most random username ever

Also banned for a christmas aesthetic when it's not even Halloween yet.

TRIPLE Banned for a purple and green candy I really need lol


----------



## monday (Oct 23, 2017)

banned for criticising a decent christmas aesthetic (it will never be too early)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for not having a signature yourself, while banning someone for criticizing a Sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for triple banning someone.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for professionally lurking


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 23, 2017)

banned for an unhealthy squid obsession


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for not having a hedgehog.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for being a professional lurker.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for banning the user you just banned for the EXACT reason I just did.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for having a random code (Dream Address? Friend Code?) as your NNID.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned because Jirachi is adorable.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned because you've given nightmares to most of TBT.


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned because you're too popular.


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for having yellow candy


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2017)

Banned for only having a Holiday Candy Cane in your sidebar.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for a low resolution undertale pic in your signature


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for judging a v cute pic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for being a heavy main when you have pyro as your avatar


----------



## Quackerz (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for too much Splatoon


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for being uncreative


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for having an aesthetic that makes people assume you're a girl when you're not.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for being a heavy main when you have pyro as your avatar



Banned for assuming I'm a heavy main xDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And @tomfg banned for having emojis in your user title


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 24, 2017)

banned for too much hat


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for creating a account a year ago and finally getting on today


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for not participating in my rate the dessert game yet ^_^


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for not participating in the king of the hill thread


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned because I have participated in it alot before, I'm just busy is all


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for trying to compete my post rage.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for saying things I honestly don't understand


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 24, 2017)

Also banned for having emojis in your user title


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for calling a donut and pumpkin image emoji


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for not understanding why I banned you in the first place


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for banning someone just because they didn't understand why you banned them in the first place.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for not telling me if you understood why I banned her in the first place -.-


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for banning someone who was defending another person who didn't understand why you banned her.

Also, I looked back a page, and I don't understand the reason why you banned Issi either ;3 lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for not understanding WHAT "POST RAGE" MEANS.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for typing that in caps


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for winning in the 12 Days of Collectibles raffle.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for having Halloween themed collectibles :3


----------



## ackawai (Oct 24, 2017)

Banned for having Dawn but not Piplup in your avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for being part of the continuance of this 12 year old thread.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for creepy av and sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for such an amazingly original ban.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for insulting the reason I banned you.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for joining this month.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for banning a new member


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for banning an oldish member


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for banning an oldish member for banning a person who banned a new member.


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for having a confusing ban??!!


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for finding my ban confusing


----------



## dedenne (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for not writing a simple ban


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for having all the villagers I dislike in your town.
(No offense!)


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned because Victini is a better pixie pokemon than Jirachi.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned because you think Victini is better. It has wings...on its butt! BUTT-WINGS? Whoever heard of that? 

*Triggered*


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for following the "Marshal craze".


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for saying that when you have dreamies in Tier 1 like Marshal.


----------



## Nightray (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for being a spooky squirrel girl.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned for joining the banning game


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 25, 2017)

^ banned for not staying Fresh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2017)

Banned because that literally makes no sense.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Banned for loving Callie and Marie so much.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2017)

Banned for also being a waluigi egg-head 

*high five*


----------



## dedenne (Oct 26, 2017)

Banned for being a tie dye pyro
???


----------



## Zane (Oct 26, 2017)

banned because


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 26, 2017)

Banned because that gif is too adorable.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 27, 2017)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

banned for having a confusing aesthetic and username.


----------



## ackawai (Oct 27, 2017)

Banned for pillar hats


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 27, 2017)

Banned for a Pokemon apple


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 27, 2017)

Banned for Callie & Marie in the siggy *cute*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 27, 2017)

Banned for complimenting me while banning me at the same time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2017)

Banned for changing your avatar and signature.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Oct 28, 2017)

o.0 banned for the user above you when you did the same thing :.......(


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for being so AWESOME


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for Christmas


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for banning Christmas.


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for too cute of an icon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for having a cool signature.


----------



## Keldi (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for the epic matching of you and Marshal as witches/wizards in your profile pic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for... Ugh... **MASSIVE YAWN**


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for yawning


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

Banned for ruining all


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Banned for changing your collectible lineup.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 29, 2017)

Banned for having a number of posts ending in 666 for the time being.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Banned for acting like you're the devil.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 29, 2017)

Banned for saying I'm that acting like I'm the devil, when I was only pointing out a simple fact.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 29, 2017)

Banned for the incomprehensible username


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 30, 2017)

Banned for using a fancy word


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 30, 2017)

Banned for calling "incomprehensible" a big word


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

Banned for the Low Quality Gif in the sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

Banned for not displaying your yellow flowers.


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

Banned for your adorable Halloween theme


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 31, 2017)

Banned for being a newb at this game
(Just kidding, you'll have tons of fun here!)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2017)

banned for slightly disturbing Callie in sig


----------



## hestu (Oct 31, 2017)

banned for so many hats in sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 31, 2017)

Banned for that amazing collectible lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 31, 2017)

Banned for having a Purple Candy in a pink and green collectible lineup.


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

Banned for the random out-of-place easter egg


----------



## Zane (Oct 31, 2017)

banned cuz it's a candy egg so it goes with the candies it's brilliant


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

banned for actually having a purple candy and not missing both restocks


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 1, 2017)

Banned because the red candy at the top ruins the pattern!!!


----------



## KnoxUK (Nov 1, 2017)

Banned because it's your birthday


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2017)

Banned for that avatar because it made me laugh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2017)

Banned for no wal egg


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2017)

Banned because not everyone can make the Waluigi Easter Egg look good in every lineup like you.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 1, 2017)

Banned for changing your signature


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for scattered unorganized collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned because your bottom row is unorganized.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2017)

banned because random feather & eggo


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned because your collectibles are more random than mine.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for using an old avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for changing your signature again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for not lining up your birthstones with your candies smh


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for having a super mario costume using a scooter as an avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned because audulting is hard. Don't do it.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for misspelling adulting


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 2, 2017)

Banned for the middle picture in your signature not being transparent.


----------



## Lunaflare84 (Nov 3, 2017)

Banned for a signature that is too awesome.


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 3, 2017)

Banned for having no collectibles


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2017)

banned for no sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Banned for winning a Pink Candy.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 3, 2017)

Banned for no pink candy collectible.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Banned because you don't have one either.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 3, 2017)

Banned because we have a same candies lineup


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2017)

Banned for only 5 Popsicles.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2017)

banned for bright colourful sig


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for gif sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for a silly username.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2017)

banned for candy egg


----------



## CFIsTheBest (Nov 4, 2017)

I shall ban you for using incorrect grammar.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for joining today.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for joining in 2016


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 4, 2017)

banned because pokemon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for being good at art.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned because town signatures aren't creative.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned because your collectible lineup makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2017)

Well I wanted to replace the patch with a green invader that fits before I got the Tetris and Final Boss Feather collectible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned because you think you're superior saying that.


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

banned for the creepy isabelle


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned because that bird's on a skateboard.


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

banned for having something against birds on skateboards


----------



## Lugia Revival (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned because that bird is too cool


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well I wanted to replace the patch with a green invader that fits before I got the Tetris and Final Boss Feather collectible.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Banned because you think you're superior saying that.



I don't think I'm superior.  In fact I'm jealous of quite a few of the collectibles in your sidebar.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> Banned for reasons.



Also Psydye is banned for having no avatar.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2017)

banned for being jealous of paperboy ?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for that pink candy ;o;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for not having any sign of Piplup in your avatar or signature. Lugia Revival does have Piplup.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for having a Tetris collectible


----------



## hestu (Nov 4, 2017)

banned for not having an avi or sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 4, 2017)

Banned for always having on-point collectibles like WTF


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 5, 2017)

banned for too much collectible envy, lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned because I'm sure you've experienced collectible envy as well.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 5, 2017)

banned because your whole aesthetic is overwhelmingly colourful


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned because your feathers and candies' colors match up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned for never changing your avatar or signature.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned for that red balloon in your avatar


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned for sweetness in signature.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned for thinking Luigi is better than Waluigi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned for changing your Mario avatar to Waluigi.


----------



## hestu (Nov 5, 2017)

banned for joining before i did


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned for birbs.


----------



## hestu (Nov 5, 2017)

banned for no birbs


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for changing your Mario avatar to Waluigi.



banned for discriminating my poor wal



hillaruhsaur said:


> banned for no birbs



banned for too many feathers


----------



## hestu (Nov 5, 2017)

banned bc feathers are great


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned because feathers are better when they're shared.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned because feathers are better when they're shared.



banned for not sharing your feathers with me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned because I literally have three feathers.  Lol.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned for no yellow house.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2017)

banned for no houses at all


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2017)

Banned for matching your collectibles with Waluigi.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2017)

banned for having all 6 candies but not in rainbow order


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned because there's nothing wrong with traditional order.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned for no pink candy


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)

banned because waluigi


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned because Hazel.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2017)

banned because hazel is the one true tbt goddess


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2017)

banned for being such a chill person


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned for ugly signature


----------



## Psydye (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned for joining within the last week.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned for no profile pic


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 6, 2017)

banned for the winter mittens


----------



## hestu (Nov 6, 2017)

banned for pleasant color coordination


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned for having all those feathers holy bird


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned for not having a Steve Perry avatar



I loved his 80s hair ;-;


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Omg...maybe I should change it to Steve 

Banned for loving his 80s hair but who doesn't really like hnng alsdjlsdkjfsl


----------



## Zane (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned for holding on to that feelin'


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 6, 2017)

Banned for no avatar



Zane said:


> Banned for holding on to that feelin'



:^)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned for photobucket.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned for insisting on being the creepiest member.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned for having an ugly squirrel in your sig (not marshal)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned because Cece and Viche are adorable and saying one of them is ugly kinda offends me. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned cause cece and viche are disappointing and therefore not cute.


(though not quite as disappointing as the sanrio villagers)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned because you speak lies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned for callin me a liar







idk where i'm goin with this lol


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned for having an ugly purple guy with a mustache in your sig.

(Cece is cute, and idk why I think everything is ugly and I know Wal- You Know Who's name)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned because Waluigi is the hottest guy to ever walk this earth.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned because Viche is still there


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned because Viche deserves love too.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned because I roasted Marshal's second cousin over the fire two days ago

(She was delicious)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Banned because Waluigi is the hottest guy to ever walk this earth.



This is why we're friends lmao. I might not speak the truth but you do 

@PunchyDaHufflepuff banned for criticizing my man


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

Banned for not letting wario, the gassiest man on earth in on your signature fun.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned because your Wario comment made me laugh.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for calling yourself the 1# marshal lover when there are thousands of girls out there who say the exact same thing, lol.
It's just a prank bruh, your sweet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for not being the only callie&Marie  fan in the world


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for stating the totally obvious


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for harassing that poor squid in your sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for not realizing that's my cousin. 

(Am I Marie now? I never knew that.)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for being less active


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for liking donuts


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for being obsessed with punchy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for odd and quirky splatoon aesthetic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for admitting my aesthetic is unique


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2017)

banned because your aesthetic is too handsome 

- - - Post Merge - - -

that was for supermario lmaooo banned for the opposite reason!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

BANNED FOR INSULTING ME.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned because if you can't tolerate insults on the Internet you're not gonna last very long.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned because it was a joke. I've been insulted plenty of times, this is nothing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for not making it obvious that was a joke.


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2017)

banned for such beautiful poetry :0


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2017)

haha aw i was just teasing, i don't rly think your aesthetic is un-handsome


that was supposed to post merge but thread glitch whoops


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for all those nice collectibles.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hm... Back to funtime now? I'm cool with that.

Banned for always having a perfect collectible lineup


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

banned for not letting that poor squid go.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned cuz I'm just having fun with her while watching supernatural horror, lol


----------



## Cascade (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for same avatar character


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for having a less delicate avatar than me lol
Chill out it's just a prank bruh.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned because mine is way more better


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned because I'm not sure what's going on with your collectibles lol.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for that blue candy collectible


----------



## Cascade (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned because you changed your avatar.

#BringbackDawn


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Cascade said:


> Banned because you changed your avatar.
> 
> #BringbackDawn



Lol, I probably will bring Dawn back sometime  

Banned for not having ten collectibles in your collectible line-up


----------



## Zane (Nov 8, 2017)

banned cuz i heard that song on the radio earlier


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for having a special snowflake


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2017)

Cascade said:


> Banned because you changed your avatar.



But Steve Perry is lit 

For that I just can't ban Dawnpiplup, that avatar is 10/10


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Steve Perry was so cute back in the day! <3

Banned for...also liking Steve Perry? lol


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for a sig that I dislike.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned because we don't make our signatures to please you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for talking about not making a sig to please others and yet yours is so pleasing to the eye

that can't be a coincidence


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for having a poem describing my brother.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for implying Punchy would go to Hogwarts instead of Ilvermorny.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for having only one bell


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for all those Winter Mittens.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 8, 2017)

banned for nice candy and gemstone coordination


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for that nice line of green collectibles.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 8, 2017)

Banned for toasting hearts.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for leaving me.  I thought you were my husband.


----------



## Flare (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for cheating on Espurr and Buttlet.


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned cuz that sig is the cutest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for a unevolved toxapex


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 9, 2017)

banned for changing sig and avatar too often


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2017)

banned for tiger in sig


----------



## Zane (Nov 9, 2017)

banned for being fab

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for a unevolved toxapex



aaaaa I hate Mareanie because they eat Corsola's


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for that Chao Easter Egg


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2017)

banned for only having winter mittens displayed


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

banned for having all green-themed collectibles


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2017)

banned for the turnip


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for having Dot in that creepy sig


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned because her name is Dotty, not Dot.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned because you're almost gonna be at 10,000 posts


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 9, 2017)

banned for monotone avi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 9, 2017)

Banned for pixelated dotty


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 9, 2017)

banned for WAHluigi


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 10, 2017)

banned for nice sig


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

Banned for fresh feather


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 10, 2017)

Banned for awesome avatar


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 10, 2017)

Banned for a default avatar


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 10, 2017)

Banned for insulting Punchy


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 10, 2017)

Banned for liking Punchy :-/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Banned for having a username in all caps.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2017)

Banned for that mori


----------



## Espurr (Nov 10, 2017)

banned for having two instances of two numbers of the same kind being adjacent to each other, and further for having three of the number four, with both charges being present in your listed 3DS Friend Code.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 10, 2017)

Espurr said:


> banned for having two instances of two numbers of the same kind being adjacent to each other, and further for having three of the number four, with both charges being present in your listed 3DS Friend Code.



Well dang lol 

Banned because your reason to ban me was long


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for no apparent collectibles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for all green collectibles.


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for obsessiveness over Marshal the Smug Squirrel, who filed a report against you.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for advertising reverse poems


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for having a Splatoon fetish!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for saying Marshal filed a report against me, WTF? XD


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for saying what the flip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for banning me for saying what the flip.


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for denying Marshal's report!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for changing the avatar from a bee


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for that Lobo collectible


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for that pianist for playing an invisible piano


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

>.<


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

banned for comic sans


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for Dan & Phil


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for knowing who they are!


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for only having 244 posts!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for being a teen


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for being unhealthy with your collectibles!


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2017)

banned for writing poems


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for awesome collectibles.


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for having the cutest mayor ever!


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for those collectable :-D


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for a signature full of words & no pictures.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 11, 2017)

banned for having two rows of cake in your collectibles


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for having  quote saying apples are ugly!


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2017)

banned for joining in the summer


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

banned for joining in autumn (or spring depending on where you're from)


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for being anti-social!


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

Banned for having NL collectible


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for having a gyroid in your sig


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having collectibles can only be obtained by staff favorite.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having a random lineup of collectibles


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for actually having a neat and organized signature


----------



## Espurr (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for having nothing to see there


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for disliking ugly apples


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having a better username than me. ;p


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for creepy avi


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned because I have no idea what avi is whoops ;-;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned because avi means avatar.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having Marshal hide behind you in your avatar


----------



## Espurr (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for air keyboard.


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for calling apples ugly!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for defending apples


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having a Christmas aesthetic when it is Thanksgiving season!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for using a filter in your avatar.


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

Would rather see my ugly face without one?

Banned for throwing a party in your sig and not inviting me!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for your goal being to post 100 times on tbt every day


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for Dotty sig.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for only having 2 collectibles.


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having gif in sig.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for lurking


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having a beautiful collectible lineup.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for having so much cake it's making my stomach hurt just thinking about it xD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 12, 2017)

Cake is good.

Banned for having so much candy.


----------



## Haskell (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for posting on TBT multiple times today


----------



## dedenne (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for not being one of the top posters


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for having a capslocked nintendonetwork id


----------



## dedenne (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for not showing your nnid

Btw I was like 8 or smth when I made that xDDDDD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

lmao nice xD
banned for sneaky-subtle pokemon hype


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for toy hammer


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

i'll use my toy hammer as a banhammer and ban you for having an avatar that doesn't match your sig or collectibles


----------



## Bcat (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for perfect rainbow candies


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having a two hybrid collectibles in your collectible line-up


----------



## Luke Vander (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for hoarding all the mittens.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for joining today


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having a goal to post 100 times a day


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 12, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i'll use my toy hammer as a banhammer and ban you for having an avatar that doesn't match your sig or collectibles



It does in the sense that my avi is my mayor :>

---

Banned for banning Allure for the same reason I did


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for that dancing Dotty


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for a weird sig


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for being team pink lilies

black lilies for the win


----------



## Cascade (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for random white rose


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 12, 2017)

Banned for having a leaf emoji


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 12, 2017)

banned for the turnip


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 13, 2017)

banned for having green aesthetic

also has the black lily ever been in the shop before?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 13, 2017)

banned for that altaria being too hecking cute

also no it has not


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## Allure (Nov 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2017)

banned because mozzarella cheese


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 13, 2017)

Banned for the hippie dog as your avatar


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 13, 2017)

Banned for horrible pun up there under your name (don't know what it's called...)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

Banned for banning a user because of their pun


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 13, 2017)

banned for being the person i usually end up banning recently


----------



## Espurr (Nov 13, 2017)

banned for reverie exclusiveness


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 13, 2017)

Banned for having a quote saying apples are ugly while having an apple collectible


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for having all the same collectibles


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for having exactly 300 posts.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for not having 300 post


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for also not having 300 post.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 14, 2017)

banned for ban plagiarism


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for rooting a kid


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Nov 14, 2017)

(lol it's a game reference)

banned for splatoon overload i actually like your whole aesthetic you have going though


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 14, 2017)

banned for undertale reference


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for skewed post to bell ratio


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2017)

banned because you have nammie's signature as your avatar


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Zane said:


> banned because you have nammie's signature as your avatar



ommgg literally i just found this out today, i got it on google images
I'm prob gonna have to change it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned because you didn't describe on anything to ban about.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for that Jack collectible


----------



## Espurr (Nov 14, 2017)

banned because the late Adam West hated baseball cards
i would explain that but i'm lazy aaaaa


----------



## Zane (Nov 14, 2017)

banned for referencing family guy


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for Tetris collectible


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for being a cat wizard


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for green aesthetic


----------



## Espurr (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for shari


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned because idk what your icon is


----------



## Espurr (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned for not recognizing an amalgamation of my two favorite characters:  Espurr and Kabegami


----------



## Mirichan (Nov 14, 2017)

Banned because you made me have to look those up on google to find out what they were


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned because you have an Isabelle collectible


----------



## Zane (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned for having my favorite villager as your avatar :D


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned for those rainbow feather collectable :-D


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned for a text only signature


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 15, 2017)

banned because you dont have any pink or purple collectibles on display to balance out your aesthetic


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned because your collectibles are too green.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

bannec for having Strawberry in your TBF username :-D


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned for having a username in all caps. 

Stop it right now, lol.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

IKR
What was I thinking (><)
I ban the user above me for pointing out the fact THAT THIS IS WHAT I AM DOING


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

Quick make some bells so you can fix it. lol

Banned for having an unoriginal signature.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned for not having a character collectible in the sixth slot of your lineup
my poor ocd


----------



## moonford (Nov 15, 2017)

Espurr said:


> Banned for not having a character collectible in the sixth slot of your lineup
> my poor ocd



It annoys me too!

Banned for having a psychopath as your avatar and username.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

I bann the usere above me because if I change my name I just might forget it
*thinking thought gone* :-D


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned for having lots of words in your signature


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned because I keep forgeting to change it :-[


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned because you keep forgetting to change it


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned becase that pianist needs a chair :-/ 
:-D


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 15, 2017)

Banned for needing some flipping major help in Minecraft


----------



## Zane (Nov 16, 2017)

banned for having mittens from a bunch of ppl i recognize


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 16, 2017)

Banned for water pokemon in siggy :-/


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Banned for converting Acorns to Bells


----------



## Espurr (Nov 16, 2017)

Banned for:  Having a land forme Shaymin as your avatar in contrast to your username; being so innocent that the thread was knocked into the second page; and putting a link in a spoiler instead of using the bbcode to attach it to descriptive text.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Banned for that long ban.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 16, 2017)

Banned for awesome avatar


----------



## Keldi (Nov 16, 2017)

Banned for having Punchy when I can't ;_;


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

Banned for only having one collectible.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 16, 2017)

Banned for having a mishmash of collectables from across the years


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for thinking that apples are ugly.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for having a Macintosh-ish Ipone type Nintendo Network ID
:-D


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for all caps username


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for joining TBT 20 days after me.


----------



## Keldi (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for making Pietro fly


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for threatening us with flower jail.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for bad poem vibes


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for having Lolly as a villager


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for liking Pokemon


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for banning a person on a mad-banning spree


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for not joining the mafia game


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for being an Awesome Cat


----------



## Cascade (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for being capitalize on username


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for not having a full line of collectibles.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for not joining the mafia game


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned because I can't because I suck & rather would just watch.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for all those cakes


----------



## Espurr (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned because I'll stop believin' if I want to.


----------



## NathanBros (Nov 17, 2017)

Banned for considering stop believing.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 18, 2017)

Banned for having expertise on pipes.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 18, 2017)

Banned for being the laziest user on tbt


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 18, 2017)

ban for awesome sig


----------



## Zane (Nov 19, 2017)

banned for having more bells than posts


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

Banned for having a Tetris collectible


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 19, 2017)

Banned because the drummer has something to sit on and not the keyboardist :-[


----------



## Adriel (Nov 19, 2017)

banned for illegal acorn-bell conversion


----------



## Cascade (Nov 19, 2017)

banned for no signature.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 19, 2017)

Banned for having peach as your native fruit


----------



## Nicole. (Nov 20, 2017)

Totally banned for hogging all of those winter mittens, I'm sitting here freezing!


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 20, 2017)

banned for not realizing you could stuff your blankets with those feather collectibles to keep you warm


----------



## Espurr (Nov 20, 2017)

Banned for cloud birb
mega cloud birb has more floof


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2017)

banned for barricading isabelle with giant apples


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

banned for two rainbow feathers

TWO


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> banned for two rainbow feathers
> 
> TWO



those r my pride feathers 

I remember some people who won 2 in the same year.. it was a year where I was nominated but didn't place and I was soooooooo jealous

- - - Post Merge - - -

ur banned for not having a user title color change


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

Wooooooow. Unfair.

And you also have that moon glow wand, pink candy and sweet feather.....too much jealousy

more bans


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2017)

Banned for participating in more than 2 photo contests


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 20, 2017)

Banned for not letting Wario in on your signature fun


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 20, 2017)

Banned for not having a Hogwarts/acnl aesthetic


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

banned bc i've never played splatoon and whenever i'm reminded of that i get angry so bye


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 21, 2017)

Banned for getting angry over something silly like that.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 21, 2017)

Banned for that horror gif that is from some movie I've seen but cannot remember
:-D


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 21, 2017)

Banned for no sig by Ariane.


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2017)

banned because I've never read Harry Podder


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 22, 2017)

Zane said:


> banned because I've never read Harry Podder



banned for being cute to the point of being able to start wars over you

(also... u never read harry podder zane wot)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 22, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> banned for being cute to the point of being able to start wars over you
> 
> (also... u never read harry podder zane wot)



Banned for a mashed potato famine


----------



## Keldi (Nov 22, 2017)

Banned for having a GreatUsername


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 22, 2017)

Banned for that pink aesthetic


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

Banned for putting in the effort to develop a solid aesthetic


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

banned for being _that one person_


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

banned for actually being able to afford birthstones


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

Banned for being poor


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

banned for winning 2000 tbt in that one thread and therefore not being poor anymore


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

Which thread were you talking about?

Banned for no specifics.

(I won 2003 TBT from that spam thread, and 1,000 TBT a couple of days ago because of the best story)


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 23, 2017)

Oh whoops I didn't know about that recent thread 
Referring to the 2,003 TBT thread from spam

Anyways

Banned for winning too much tbt


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 23, 2017)

Banned for having six candies in your collectible line-up


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

Banned for having mittens in your lineup


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 23, 2017)

banned for being fresh 2 death


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2017)

Banned for being precious


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 23, 2017)

Banned for being a traitor and not reading Harry Potter


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

Banned for being a traitor and not being in slytherin


----------



## Zane (Nov 23, 2017)

banned for being a traitor and switching your favorite squid sister from callie to marie



PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Banned for being a traitor and not reading Harry Potter



you were waiting to ban me for that weren't you hahahaah


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 23, 2017)

Banned for remembering that I
secretly like Callie more


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for incomplete sentences


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned cuz Kabuki


----------



## tae (Nov 24, 2017)

banned for only having two collectibles.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for having 3 collectibles


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for being a Hufflepuff.


----------



## tae (Nov 24, 2017)

banned for an ugly sig


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for 3 collectibles


----------



## tae (Nov 24, 2017)

banned for using the exact same reasoning as last time. :/


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

banned for being so tired

that's my thing
[sub]it's all i have since i don't have a personality[/sub]


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for saying you don't have a personality


----------



## tesss (Nov 24, 2017)

banned for liking piplup and not turtwig


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for having an extra "s".


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for banning someone with an extra letter.

Common sense with banning, ya know?
It's just a prank bro


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for being overly obsessive with Splatoon.


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for having an E-rated signature


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for having a lovely name!


----------



## datsuryouku (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for being a secretly evil bunny, lolz.


----------



## moonford (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for exposing the truth.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for being active in this thread


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 24, 2017)

banned because that is an unusual NNID :-/ *side eye*


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned because you didn't check that the NN ID is a DA lol


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 24, 2017)

Banned for having a green user title


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 24, 2017)

BANNED


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

banned for magic use


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

Banned for all pink sig


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

banned for _too_ great of a username


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 25, 2017)

Banned for reminding me of WarioWare s
(Sort of)


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 25, 2017)

banned for mori collectible


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 25, 2017)

Banned for altaria


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 25, 2017)

banned for ignoring that cutscene skip button


----------



## Espurr (Nov 25, 2017)

banned for wispy eyes


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

banned for weirdly large and wide eyes


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 25, 2017)

Banned for only having an avatar with an image.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 25, 2017)

Banned for having a gif as your avatar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2017)

Banned for no gif


----------



## Adriel (Nov 25, 2017)

banned for indecent wah-ing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 25, 2017)

BANNED FOR CRITICIZNG MY WAH


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

banned for really great toadsworthy poem


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

yup I'm going to ban you for your gem collectable


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

Gonna ban you for much nooby collectibles ​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for never playing Splatoon hhhhhh


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for showing off all those gemstone collectibles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for so many winter mittens


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for being soo PURPLE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for having a signature I don't understand.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for changing your collectible line-up.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

banned for overheated hands due to all those mittens


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for a zoomed-in avatar .-.'


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned because you keep on telling us to stay fresh.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for having 10 more Winter Mittens than you need.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned because your lover squirrel boy is in Pocket Camp.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned because your baby Raddle is in Pocket Camp as well.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned because Chrissy was my first villager I actually liked, and shes already in Pocket Camp.

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

........ o.0 banned for playing poket camp
:-D


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for being offline.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for being online


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for banning me for being online when you're also online.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for banning me offline


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for banning me for being online when you're also online.



BANNED FOR GETTING JOURNEY SONGS STUCK IN MY HEAD

- - - Post Merge - - -



AWESOMEGAMER said:


> Banned for banning me offline



Banned for converting acorns to bells


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for banning two ppl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned for joining two days after my mom's birthday.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 26, 2017)

Banned because
 Logic.​


----------



## Cascade (Nov 27, 2017)

Banned for your post being center.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 27, 2017)

Banned for no apparent changes to the way you type, unlike me ​


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for no apparent changes to the way you type, unlike me ​



banned bc only 2 birthstones


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 27, 2017)

Banned for that annoying bug gif in your signature.​


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 27, 2017)

I ban the user above me because you are so right about that bug
o.0


----------



## Adriel (Nov 27, 2017)

banned for all caps user


----------



## 00jachna (Nov 27, 2017)

Banned for no caps.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 27, 2017)

banned for assuming that i try at anything.



HATERdenv019 said:


> Banned for that annoying bug gif in your signature.​





AWESOMEHATER said:


> I ban the user above me because you are so right about that bug
> o.0


yo i was in love with that bug. we were best friends. y'all are haters and that's why i changed your names.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

Banned for having "To the quarry!" as your NN ID.


----------



## Diancie (Nov 27, 2017)

You're banned because you never stop believing.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 27, 2017)

You're banned because you have no signature and no avatar.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 28, 2017)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

banned because cheese


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 28, 2017)

Banned for secretly knowing Spanish?! ​


----------



## Diancie (Nov 28, 2017)

You're banned because of "Stay Fresh, Squiddos!"


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 28, 2017)

Banned for having mega diancie as your avatar, but your username is "Diancie"
LOGIC?​


----------



## Diancie (Nov 28, 2017)

I like Diancie's mega evolution. ;_;

You're banned because you're banned.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2017)

banned because cheese-cake (see what i did there lol)


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 28, 2017)

banned for the portugese


----------



## dedenne (Nov 28, 2017)

Banned for the confusing sig ;;


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 28, 2017)

banned for short-haired Serena


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 28, 2017)

Banned for Altaria


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 28, 2017)

banned for obsession with 80's band


----------



## hestu (Nov 28, 2017)

banned for non-centered sig


----------



## Imnotcrazyhopefully (Nov 28, 2017)

^ banned for banning people


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 28, 2017)

Banned because... I don't know what to ban you for....


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 28, 2017)

Banned for 10th anniversary collectible


----------



## hestu (Nov 28, 2017)

banned for fair patch


----------



## OverRatedcx (Nov 28, 2017)

banned for the edgy birb in your signature


----------



## Cascade (Nov 28, 2017)

banned for your funny signature.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 29, 2017)

banned for a gif in your sig


----------



## hestu (Nov 29, 2017)

banned for banning cascade


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 29, 2017)

Banned for not banning Cascade


----------



## onionpudding (Nov 29, 2017)

Banned for the  face


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Nov 29, 2017)

banned for smug quote from Marshal in sig


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 29, 2017)

Banned for Altaria in sig


----------



## Cascade (Nov 29, 2017)

banned for not having Tangy.


----------



## Sloom (Nov 29, 2017)

banned for not using offline mode like everyone else does


----------



## hestu (Nov 29, 2017)

banned bc i don't use it either


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Banned because your collectibles make me want to cry every time I see them. ;-;


----------



## Cascade (Nov 29, 2017)

banned because your collectibles are good too :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Banned for that pretty Christmas signature.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 29, 2017)

Banned for same ol' same ol' aesthetic.​


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

banned for taking greentext too literal


----------



## Zane (Nov 29, 2017)

banned because I'm the #1 klug hater

idk who klug is B(


----------



## Adriel (Nov 29, 2017)

banned because your name starts with z

also klugs from puyo puyo its a fun puzzle series its what mean bean machine and kirby's avalanche were reskinned from please play it


----------



## hestu (Nov 30, 2017)

banned for having <100 posts


----------



## Adriel (Nov 30, 2017)

banned for too many feathers


----------



## Bcat (Nov 30, 2017)

banned because i've never seen you before


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for being cool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for also being cool.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for having Marshal.


----------



## hestu (Nov 30, 2017)

banned for not having any collectibles on display rn


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for that Michael Scott avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned because I'll stop believing if I want to.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for those flashing lights on the Christmas tree


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for magically appearing instruments in sig pic


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for having the same amount of bells as me



Adriel said:


> also klugs from puyo puyo its a fun puzzle series its what mean bean machine and kirby's avalanche were reskinned from please play it



Ohh Puyo Puyo I've heard of that! I was wondering why the art style in your avatar was vaguely familiar to me. I've never played it but Mean Bean Machine was my jam so I'd probably like it B)


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Nov 30, 2017)

banned because of water pokemons are soooooooooooooo Misty


----------



## Cascade (Nov 30, 2017)

banned because you don't have any pokemon in your aesthetic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2017)

Banned for shiny gardevoir as avatar


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 1, 2017)

Banned for being able to afford a gif avatar


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

banned for cute bell tree fair patch


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 1, 2017)

banned for your NNID


----------



## hestu (Dec 1, 2017)

banned bc your username is in all caps


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 1, 2017)

banned for cool birb and having the best santa as an avatar


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 1, 2017)

Banned for hand drawn art.​


----------



## Adriel (Dec 1, 2017)

banned for squidmas


----------



## BetaChorale (Dec 2, 2017)

banned for merry pagan holiday


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 2, 2017)

banned for pumpkin cupcake when it's now officially winter holidays all month


----------



## Cascade (Dec 2, 2017)

Banned for your double o from your Username.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 2, 2017)

Banned for capitalizing 'username' in your post.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 3, 2017)

banned for those few seconds of air instruments


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for having your user title as ''Converting Acorns to Bell'' instead of ''Converting Acorns to Bells''.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

ACNLover10 said:


> Banned for having your user title as ''Converting Acorns to Bell'' instead of ''Converting Acorns to Bells''.



Banned for not using my gift as your avatar ​


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for not using my gift as your avatar ​



Banned because I forgot but now using it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for forgetting.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned for forgetting.



Banned for being one of the top posters on this thread and rarely post on it.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

ACNLover10 said:


> Banned for being one of the top posters on this thread and rarely post on it.



Banned for banning the user above you for professionally lurking...​


----------



## hestu (Dec 3, 2017)

banned for liking splatoon too much


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 3, 2017)

hillaruhsaur said:


> banned for liking splatoon too much



Banned for liking Michael Scott .-.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for _not_ liking Michael Scott, he's the world's best boss


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for changing Waluigi from awesome gif to standard picture, even though I know you did it because of the santa hat.


----------



## VixyFiend (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for demanding I eat pulled pork... I prefer chicken


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for having a meme as your profile pic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for having such an adorable avatar ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> Banned for changing Waluigi from awesome gif to standard picture



Ik I already miss the gif lol D:


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for not having some Waluigi in your signature. There's not enough Wah D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for not having some Waluigi in your signature. There's not enough Wah D:



Yes I need more wah

BTW Banned for absolutely 0% wah in your sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yes I need more wah
> 
> BTW Banned for absolutely 0% wah in your sig



Hooray, you added some wah

Banned because at least it's Journey


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for gettin journey songs stuck in my head all the time xDD


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned because you're actually the one who really introduced me to Journey

And can I just say, I would like to say a very heartfelt, sincere thank-you for doing so. BECAUSE I ABSOLUTELY LOVE EM!!!11!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for no Christmas avatar or signature.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 3, 2017)

Banned for loving Marshal.


----------



## hestu (Dec 3, 2017)

banned for animal crossing/mario sig


----------



## Cascade (Dec 3, 2017)

banned for your awesomeness.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 4, 2017)

banned for christmas aesthetic :-/


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 4, 2017)

Banned for having 'MOREAWSOMETHANUR' as your NN ID.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 4, 2017)

banned for having old people in your avi/sig


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for that  Graphics Interchange Format in the siggy
why what for ;_;


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

to spice things up.

banned for only words/boring sig


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 5, 2017)

lolz 
banned for red ACHHD collectable


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for full text signature.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for not having a santa hat on your avatar


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for having santa hat in avatar :-[


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for no christmas references in your avi or sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for no Christmas references in your signature.


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for also not having any christmas references in your signature!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for that exclamation point.


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for having something against specific punctuation


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for having a spot on collectible lineup.


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for having a signature that's too cute!


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for only having 1 collectible on display


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for liking my post.


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for not liking my post


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for being poorer than me


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for too much journey


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for banning me for having too much of Journey


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for banning me for banning you for having too much journey


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for banning each other a billion times


----------



## hestu (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for having for many lights!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 5, 2017)

Banned for filling up half of your collectible line-up with lights


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2017)

BANNED FOR NINJAING ME 

HOW DARE


----------



## Ackee (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for wah


----------



## Adriel (Dec 5, 2017)

banned for jpg signature


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for saying 'merry satan' in your user title.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for holiday collectibles and no santa hat on your avatar


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 6, 2017)

banned for reminding me donuts exist when im on a diet ;-;


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for being on a diet and not eating donuts XD


----------



## Adriel (Dec 6, 2017)

banned for _too_ many holiday collectibles


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 6, 2017)

banned for that santy hat


----------



## hestu (Dec 6, 2017)

banned for pink text in your sig


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 6, 2017)

banned for swaggy birb


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for no avatar.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for saying eat pulled pork


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 6, 2017)

banned for holiday collectible lineup


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for having two fruit collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for not quite having 6k posts


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for not quite having 5,500 posts


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for joining in 2015


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 6, 2017)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for not quite having 5,500 posts



goddangit I'm gonna hurt you xDDD

@Issi banned for having too many light collectibles


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 6, 2017)

Banned for that ninja post


----------



## Rosey (Dec 7, 2017)

Banned for having for being three thousand short of 8,888 posts.
(i tried xD! I should be banned for not being good at this!)


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

banned for under 50 posts


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll ban you for all your post


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

banned for all caps nnid


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 7, 2017)

Banned for no nnid.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

banned for no switch fc


----------



## Strawberryllama (Dec 7, 2017)

Banned because your avatar has green hair.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Banned for giving me lights


----------



## Espurr (Dec 7, 2017)

Banned for having so many lights.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Banned for having an ugly rabbit in your collectibles


----------



## Cascade (Dec 7, 2017)

banned for not having Tangy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2017)

banned for giant santa hat on tiny gardevoir head


----------



## Cascade (Dec 7, 2017)

banned for your purple theme aesthetic.


----------



## Adriel (Dec 7, 2017)

banned for cryptic role


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2017)

Banned for joining two days before my mom's birthday


----------



## Rosey (Dec 8, 2017)

Banned for your constant activity. (seriously i see you everywhere xD)


----------



## Adriel (Dec 8, 2017)

banned for under 40 posts


----------



## hestu (Dec 8, 2017)

banned for joining less than a month ago


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

^ 

Banner for having no bells


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 8, 2017)

Banned for having 0 tbt


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 8, 2017)

banned for having more than 3,000 tbt!


----------



## Cascade (Dec 8, 2017)

banned because i "like" your post :3


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 8, 2017)

Banned because your signature and avatar are both super amazing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 8, 2017)

Banned for hilarious Santa hat on kitty

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg I just realized we have the exact same hat in our avatars lmao


----------



## hestu (Dec 8, 2017)

banned bc "WAH-lidays"


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 9, 2017)

banned for questioning the 'WAH lidays'


----------



## Luke Vander (Dec 9, 2017)

Banned for illegal acorn to Bells conversion.


----------



## Stepheroo (Dec 9, 2017)

banned for repetitive quote


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

banned for all of your birthstones


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2017)

Banned for being too gosh darn sweet


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Dec 10, 2017)

Banned for having a candy cane collectible


----------



## Bcat (Dec 10, 2017)

Banned for Christmas light overload


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Banned for that fresh feather


----------



## Cascade (Dec 10, 2017)

banned for that candy cane.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Banned for cute Santa Kirby.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 10, 2017)

Banned for that snowglobe in your signature


----------



## Adriel (Dec 10, 2017)

banned for no santa hat avatar


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 11, 2017)

:-/ banned for having santa hat

:-D


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 11, 2017)

Banned for not having a Santa hat


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 11, 2017)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Banned for not having a Santa hat



Banned for unrecognizable username (I'm back squiddos!)​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Banned for leaving me T_T


----------



## hestu (Dec 11, 2017)

banned for needing 2 more christmas lights for a full set


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

banned for your yellow house prize.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 11, 2017)

Cascade said:


> banned for your yellow house prize.



Banned for Greek user title​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

hillaruhsaur said:


> banned for needing 2 more christmas lights for a full set


I actually have more lights, but I'm tryin to keep an aesthetic 



Haydenv019 said:


> Banned for Greek user title​


Banned for funny dancing hat in avatar


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2017)

Banned for making Waluigi proud.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 11, 2017)

Banned for owning too many beautiful collectibles ;-;


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

banned because you splat me on Splatoon 2


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 11, 2017)

Banned for odd kapp'n doll


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 11, 2017)

banned for way too many wahs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 11, 2017)

Banned for crippity crepes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for christmassy collectibles but nothing else.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for that Jingle Christmas Doll


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for not having one


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for saying eat pulled pork


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for 2 winter mittens


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for needing two more collectibles to fill up your collectible line-up.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for 1 too many/5 missing Christmas lights.


----------



## MinakosPlazaSales (Dec 17, 2017)

Banned for telling me what to do (to eat pulled pork)


----------



## whattheheck123 (Dec 18, 2017)

Banned for mentioning pork, which I hate! Bleh xd


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

Banned for hating pork


----------



## hestu (Dec 18, 2017)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 18, 2017)

Banned for not capitalizing the first word.


----------



## hestu (Dec 19, 2017)

banned for caring too much about capitalization


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

banned because cheese


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 19, 2017)

banned for spanish-looking signature


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

banned because it is portuguese


----------



## Chele (Dec 19, 2017)

Banned because nobody could even understand your sig in the first place hunny


----------



## hestu (Dec 19, 2017)

banned for so many cats


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

banned because birb cheese


----------



## hestu (Dec 19, 2017)

banned bc idk where you're getting cheese from lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

banned because stilton cheese


----------



## MinakosPlazaSales (Dec 19, 2017)

Banned for wearing a Christmas hat on your avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2017)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2017)

Banned for having the derpiest avatar on TBT ;3


----------



## hestu (Dec 19, 2017)

banned for that winky face


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

Banned for those black and white flowers in your user title.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 20, 2017)

Banned for not loving the flowers.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 20, 2017)

banned for lolly in ur sig (she's mine!)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 20, 2017)

Banned because what you said reminded me of a song by Steve Perry called _She's Mine_.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2017)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 21, 2017)

Banned because that is a lotta lights (you might cause a fire)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 21, 2017)

Banned for full text signature.


----------



## Chele (Dec 23, 2017)

BANNED FOR A CREEPY SIG, USERNAME & AV


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2017)

Banned for typing in all caps.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 24, 2017)

Banned for reminding me of Glee and an epic song.


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 24, 2017)

band cuus aname


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 24, 2017)

Banned for not caring about spelling. Lol.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2017)

Banned for no apparent Christmas theme whatsoever


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 24, 2017)

Banned because YOUR AVATAR IS SO FRRAKIN CUTEEEE :,D


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 24, 2017)

Banned for too much wah


----------



## Zane (Dec 25, 2017)

banned because of that GreatEgg


----------



## namiieco (Dec 25, 2017)

banned for having a 2016 candy cane


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 26, 2017)

Banne kaz porg


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 26, 2017)

banned because a cute porg picture


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 26, 2017)

Banned, cause . . . I dunno, I’m tired.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Dec 26, 2017)

banned for being tired


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 26, 2017)

Banned for being able to draw good art on a 3Ds


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 29, 2017)

**INHALE**
Banned for three reasons.
One: you thought I was a girl
Two: paw patrol is for bb’s
Three: Pushkin is too cute
Just a prank bro


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 29, 2017)

Banned for making me think about Marie being cute. Note, I haven’t played the games, just tried the first one for a bit after borrowing from library.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2017)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Dec 29, 2017)

Banned for the random and giving no real reason.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 30, 2017)

Banned for being too logical in this very highly established thread.


----------



## Zane (Dec 30, 2017)

banned cuz i don't get whatever your sig is referencing


----------



## hestu (Dec 30, 2017)

banned for being a cool cat B)


----------



## Espurr (Dec 30, 2017)

banned for being a well-known individual


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 30, 2017)

Zane said:


> banned cuz i don't get whatever your sig is referencing








Skip to 2:56, and you’ll see what I mean.

Oh and also, Sheldon indeed sells actual buckets called “Sloshers” in Splatoon 1-2.
https://splatoonwiki.org/wiki/Slosher

ANYWAYS, banned for poor espurr being tangled in Christmas lights (when it’s New Year’s Eve tommorow .-.)​


----------



## Bcat (Dec 30, 2017)

banned for obscure references


----------



## hestu (Dec 30, 2017)

banned for having a cute sig!


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 31, 2017)

Banned for Too Many Feathers


----------



## hestu (Dec 31, 2017)

Banned for only having 2 feathers


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Dec 31, 2017)

Banned for having a nice signature


----------



## Espurr (Jan 1, 2018)

Banned for excess Pusheen


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2018)

Banned for confusing user title.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 1, 2018)

Banned for nice signature!


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 2, 2018)

Banned for having an extremely cute signature cx


----------



## hestu (Jan 2, 2018)

banned for pink aesthetic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

Banned for still having a Christmas themed avatar


----------



## hestu (Jan 2, 2018)

banned for judging my christmas avatar when i have no way to change it back to the one i want on mobile


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 2, 2018)

Banned for being on mobile


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jan 2, 2018)

banned for making me lol irl :...C
I'm on mobile too >< why I laugh for


----------



## hestu (Jan 2, 2018)

banned for only 8 collectibles


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jan 2, 2018)

>< banned for making me count that :-/


----------



## hestu (Jan 2, 2018)

banned for having a long NN ID


----------



## Espurr (Jan 3, 2018)

Banned for not showing an NNID


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 3, 2018)

Banned for not having a full collectible line-up.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 4, 2018)

Banned for low quality gif


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 4, 2018)

Banned for Pusheen


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 5, 2018)

banned for not telling me the person who touched my spaghet


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 5, 2018)

Banned for having a neat and organized signature


----------



## LiamGG (Jan 5, 2018)

^banned for having a great username


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 5, 2018)

Banned for no avatar and signature.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 6, 2018)

Banned for the sameness of your hippy signature


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 6, 2018)

Banned for writing in green text


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 6, 2018)

Banned for cute sig.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Jan 6, 2018)

Banned for being a lurker.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 6, 2018)

banned for Timmy collectible


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 6, 2018)

Banned because spoilers


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 6, 2018)

banned because no spoilers


----------



## Quackerz (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned because IDK who touched your spaghet


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for liking to do what I got in trouble for.


----------



## Marte (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for freaking me out with that signature xD


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for that beautiful sig.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 7, 2018)

banned for having my dreamie, Pietro


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for not having Pietro


----------



## BlueBoxJuker (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for having the word "Punch" In their username, promotes violence


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for banning me


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 7, 2018)

banned because punchy is obviously in slytherin


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for having an animated sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for being a member for nearly six years


----------



## orangeboy35 (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for weird signature.


----------



## BlueBoxJuker (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for being a zelda fan and liking orange over green


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for joining yesterday


----------



## BlueBoxJuker (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for having a picture of S?rgio Godinho


----------



## A11yCat (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for having orange text in signature be gone thot


----------



## BlueBoxJuker (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for mistaking light pink as orange


----------



## hestu (Jan 7, 2018)

banned for only joining TBT yesterday


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 7, 2018)

Banned for that Rad Feather


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 8, 2018)

Banned for having over 6k posts


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 8, 2018)

Banned for no art credit


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 9, 2018)

banned for still having christmas collectables


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jan 9, 2018)

Banned for cute signature /.\


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 9, 2018)

banned for three acnl towns


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2018)

banned because gruyere cheese


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jan 10, 2018)

Banned for text only signature


----------



## hestu (Jan 10, 2018)

banned for incomplete collectible lineup


----------



## wizard (Jan 10, 2018)

Banned for your unrealistic signature.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 11, 2018)

Banned for YET, a text-only signature.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 11, 2018)

Banned for making Callie and Marie look like cell phone addicts in your cute sig XD


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jan 12, 2018)

I BAN THE USER ABOVE ME



FOR THE LOLZ


----------



## hestu (Jan 12, 2018)

banned for using all caps


----------



## Antonio (Jan 12, 2018)

Banned for being a cool bird! ^-^


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 12, 2018)

Banned for using a Calvin and Hobbes-like signature .-.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 12, 2018)

Banned for the ability to maintain a distinct aesthetic


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 12, 2018)

Banned because I can’t tell if that’s a compliment.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2018)

Banned for aesthetic matching collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2018)

banned because cheddar cheese


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 16, 2018)

banned because provolone is best cheese


----------



## hestu (Jan 16, 2018)

banned for using a round avi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 16, 2018)

Banned for adding houses to your collectible lineup and it looking so nice!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2018)

Banned for being heckin cute


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 16, 2018)

Banned because I thought you were a boy until I looked in the What Do You Look Like thread.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for not changing avatar pic when it's not even close to Christmas anymore...
AND, your user title when you don't have any lights in your collectible lineup lol


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned because you're all splatoon-y on this site. Umm excuse me this is The Bell Tree not The Ink Tree.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for banning the forum’s votes Splat Master and Best Newbie, so you should tread carefully ;3.
Didn’t you see the Bell Tree Forums People’s Choice Rewards?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Bell-Tree-Forums-People-s-Choice-Awards-2017


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

banned because gruyere cheese


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Banned because I thought you were a boy until I looked in the What Do You Look Like thread.



Oml x,DDD

@Sheila banned for instantly noticing I removed the mushroom from my lineup, sorry bout that I was going through a v short identity crisis lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

banned bc think before u post lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned cause you're losin me ^^"


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2018)

banned bc dank weegee cheese


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned because "Make war Not love"


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned because cheeze


----------



## Keldi (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for joining the day before my birthday


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for joining a week before me >;(


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for winning 2 of the 2017 member awards 

B u t seriously congrats on that that's a pretty big deal


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for bootiful galaxy egg


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for not owning the avatar width extension so you can display my bootiful avatar I made for you


----------



## hestu (Jan 17, 2018)

banned for green text


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for pointing out my poorness xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

BANNED FOR NINJAING ME lmao rip


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for owning a cheesy orange candy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2018)

Banned for not having a blue candy 

Or any candies at all smh


----------



## hestu (Jan 17, 2018)

banned for too many candies


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for having 10 bells less than the user who posted before you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for fantastic winter collectibles


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for too many candies


----------



## Keldi (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for having a wolf collectable when your profile picture's a cat


----------



## Zane (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for all that cake


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for all those wands


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for much mitten


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned because I want to be extra cozy


----------



## Keldi (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for posting about an hour ago


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 18, 2018)

Banned for that Ice Cream Swirl collectible.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Banned for cute Steve Perry avatar


----------



## Keldi (Jan 19, 2018)

Banned for too much Waluigi


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Banned for not enough waluigi


----------



## hestu (Jan 19, 2018)

banned for banning so many people


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 19, 2018)

Banned for breaking Wah’s banning streak.


----------



## hestu (Jan 19, 2018)

banned for splatoon obsession


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 19, 2018)

Banned because I can’t see you banning me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2018)

Banned for being blind


----------



## Keldi (Jan 19, 2018)

Banned for discrimating against the blind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 21, 2018)

Banned for all those dashes in your user title


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 22, 2018)

Banned for that mysterious man in your squiggly squiggy


----------



## Keldi (Jan 22, 2018)

Banned for too much awesome in your signature


----------



## dedenne (Jan 22, 2018)

Banned for having TWO links in your sig

Disgraceful


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 22, 2018)

Banned for only having 1 collectible in your lineup.


----------



## Keldi (Jan 22, 2018)

Banned for all that cake


----------



## michealsmells (Jan 22, 2018)

banned for not enough cake


----------



## lunatepic (Jan 22, 2018)

banned for overdone bread


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 22, 2018)

Banned for joining exactly one month before my grandma's birthday


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

banned for too many mittens


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)

Banned for not having a complete collectible line-up


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jan 23, 2018)

banned because chocolate is best ice cream


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 23, 2018)

Banned for stating your opinion


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 24, 2018)

Banned for breaking the first amendment of the U.S


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2018)

banned because squid cheese


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 25, 2018)

banned for irl images


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2018)

banned because flea


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 25, 2018)

Banned for plain aesthetic


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 25, 2018)

Banned for changing your sig and avatar yet again XD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 25, 2018)

Banned for liking veggies


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

Banned because chicken tender


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 25, 2018)

Banned because Piplup is a terrible starter


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 25, 2018)

Banned cause clovers are ugly ew


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 25, 2018)

Banned because Punchy is still wearing a Santa hat



SoulEaterEvans said:


> Banned because Piplup is a terrible starter



I'm dying inside


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 26, 2018)

Banned for outdated collectibles. It’s almost Valentine’s Day already come on.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2018)

banned because gruyere cheese


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 26, 2018)

Banned for WTF Leia Organa profile picture


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 27, 2018)

Banned for actually bothing to change your signature every few weeks


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 27, 2018)

Banned for changing your user title to the koala boi


----------



## TurtleyTortoise (Jan 27, 2018)

banned for for actually putting the ' in don't stop believin'.

(Well now I'm just a hypocrite.)


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jan 27, 2018)

banned for no siggy :-(
lolz I kid (^_^)/


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2018)

banned because xmas themed avatar


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jan 28, 2018)

>< banned because I didn't change it


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 28, 2018)

Banned cause Tomodachi Life avatar


----------



## hestu (Jan 28, 2018)

banned bc you're "looking for lights"


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 29, 2018)

banned for too many good collectables


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 29, 2018)

Banned for all those flowers


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jan 29, 2018)

Banned for having Christmas collectibles in January


----------



## hestu (Jan 29, 2018)

banned for having halloween collectibles in january


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 29, 2018)

Banned for perfect collectible lineup (I'm waiting for Easter)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 31, 2018)

Banned for christmas punchy when it's almost valentine's day .-.


----------



## Antonio (Jan 31, 2018)

banned for having a beautiful signature


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 31, 2018)

Banned for not having any signature


----------



## Espurr (Feb 1, 2018)

banned for telling me what to do


----------



## fischermasamune (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned for not having an Animal Crossing profile picture.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned for the very bland aesthetic, yet has a account that's three years old.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned for kinda creepy yet cute sig pic xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 1, 2018)

banned because mario avatar

also cheese


----------



## Keldi (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned for using cheese as an excuse


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned for having two tasty cake collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned for only having one tasty cake


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned because eh... whatever...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned for having only half of your collectible line-up filled out


----------



## Keldi (Feb 1, 2018)

Banned for messing with my perfectionism and having one mitten that isn't in a line with the other mittensWhyyy oh i cri ;-;


----------



## fischermasamune (Feb 2, 2018)

Banned for being richer than me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2018)

banned because turts


----------



## moonford (Feb 3, 2018)

Banned for having 48,803 posts


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Feb 4, 2018)

bamned for not having that avatar


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for having your username in caps lock


----------



## pidge (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for having a Bad Username


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

banned for great signature


----------



## pidge (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for koala


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

banned for voltron


----------



## pidge (Feb 4, 2018)

banned for thinking voltron is a banning reason smh


----------



## Keldi (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for saying you're my dad


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for making me feel threatened by that signature.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for being a serial flower killer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for accusing me of something you have no evidence for.


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for being unnecessarily sensitive, I'm trolling you.


----------



## pidge (Feb 4, 2018)

banned for _not quite_ 10k posts


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for being here for more than a month without experiencing tbt drama.


----------



## Espurr (Feb 4, 2018)

Banned for being skinny.


----------



## pidge (Feb 5, 2018)

banned for that hot pink on your profile


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Feb 5, 2018)

banned for having overrated squirrel as a dreamie (I think he's cool though)


----------



## pidge (Feb 5, 2018)

banned for having the January birthstone i wanted but was too skint to buy smh


----------



## Keldi (Feb 5, 2018)

Banned for saying "smh" more than once in this thread


----------



## pidge (Feb 5, 2018)

Keldi said:


> Banned for saying "smh" more than once in this thread



banned for calling me out on my ''smh'' obsession


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 5, 2018)

Banned for using that girl-boy character in that show I can't remember, but saw commercials of it.


----------



## pidge (Feb 5, 2018)

banned for not realising my username is literally the girl-boys name

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait can i ban myself that was so passive agressive


----------



## Keldi (Feb 5, 2018)

Banned for attempting to ban yourself


----------



## pidge (Feb 5, 2018)

Banned for trying to stop me


----------



## pique (Feb 5, 2018)

Banned for having the same birthday as my ex - the one that cheated.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 6, 2018)

Banned for shipping Coco and Marshal


----------



## pique (Feb 6, 2018)

Banned because I stopped believing a long time ago


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 6, 2018)

Banned for a neat, organized signature


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 6, 2018)

Banned for disorganized signature


----------



## Keldi (Feb 6, 2018)

Banned for making me want to play/watch whatever those two girls are from(Splatoon?)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 6, 2018)

Banned for not knowing who Callie and Marie is even though I've BEEN HERE FOR 7 MONTHS.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2018)

banned because gawsh not everyone plays splatoon


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 6, 2018)

Banned for having a beautiful sidebar.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 6, 2018)

Banned for activating fangirl mode.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 6, 2018)

banned for still having christmas collectibles on display


----------



## Zane (Feb 7, 2018)

banned for making me think of the animaniacs theme song every time i see u post


----------



## pidge (Feb 7, 2018)

banned for that yellow bit in your sig thats really hard to read


----------



## pique (Feb 7, 2018)

Banned for being my trans dad


----------



## pidge (Feb 7, 2018)

banned for being my (cis???oHGOD) child


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 7, 2018)

Banned for not having any collectibles


----------



## Espurr (Feb 8, 2018)

banned for adopting people without their consent


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 8, 2018)

Banned for family issues? Wtf...


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2018)

banned for swearing tsk tsk



pidge said:


> banned for that yellow bit in your sig thats really hard to read



but it's aesthetic DDD;


----------



## hestu (Feb 9, 2018)

banned for the awesome collectibles!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 9, 2018)

Banned for also having awesome collectibles


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 10, 2018)

Banned for 6 mittens


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2018)

Banned for changing your bootiful avatar :,(


aha jk I still like your avi


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2018)

banned because trump


----------



## hestu (Feb 23, 2018)

banned for so many flowers


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 23, 2018)

Banned for so many birbs


----------



## pique (Feb 23, 2018)

Banned for not believing in the birbs


----------



## Bcat (Feb 23, 2018)

banned because I'm bored


----------



## hestu (Feb 24, 2018)

banned because i'm tired


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Feb 24, 2018)

banned because sleep os under rated


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2018)

Banned because of too many caps.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Feb 25, 2018)

bAnNeD fOr  NoT sWiTChInG iT uP


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 25, 2018)

Banned for typing like that


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 25, 2018)

Banned for Christmas collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2018)

banned because too dank weed


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 25, 2018)

banned for kapp'n doll cult


----------



## Keldi (Feb 26, 2018)

Banned for inviting me to stalk your profile page


----------



## pique (Feb 26, 2018)

Banned for having such a purple tumblr


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2018)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## pique (Feb 26, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for having no signature



Banned because I've been having so much trouble with my signature and I'm stressed about it skskssksskdkdskdkksdd


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 26, 2018)

Belle-Chan said:


> Banned because I've been having so much trouble with my signature and I'm stressed about it skskssksskdkdskdkksdd



Banned for having trouble with your signature

What are you having trouble with, though?


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 27, 2018)

banned for being helpful which is really nice of you


----------



## pique (Feb 27, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for having trouble with your signature
> 
> What are you having trouble with, though?



just finding something that fits my aesthetic and it keeps disappearing for no reason at all?? idk what's wrong with it




> banned for being helpful which is really nice of you



banned because our usernames are very alike


----------



## Haydenv019 (Feb 27, 2018)

Banned for joining the anime squad, welcome!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Feb 27, 2018)

banned for green font


----------



## pique (Feb 27, 2018)

Banned for _not_ using green font


----------



## Keldi (Feb 27, 2018)

Banned for joining about a month ago


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

Banned for joining less than a year ago


----------



## pique (Feb 27, 2018)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for joining less than a year ago



Banned for banning Keldi within 2 minutes of her banning me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2018)

Banned because quotes


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 28, 2018)

Banned for no signature


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 28, 2018)

Banned because I didn't notice mine disappeared until now


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Mar 4, 2018)

banned because who likes water pokemon anyway :-/


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 4, 2018)

Banned for dissing pokemon


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Mar 4, 2018)

I BAN THE USER ABOVE ME FOR BEING A WATER GYM LEADER AND THINKING I DON'T LIKE POKEMON

><


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 4, 2018)

Banned for assuming i only use water pokemon
Mimee(mimikyu) 
Necrozma
Brawly(Hariyama)
Blazer(inciniroar)
Coconut(exeggutor)
Vikavolt


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 4, 2018)

Banned for text only signature


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 5, 2018)

Banned for having an autumn themed signature during spring


----------



## tifachu (Mar 5, 2018)

banned for having all winter collectibles


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for a lot of pink on your profile!


----------



## pique (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for having messy collectibles


----------



## amazonevan19 (Mar 6, 2018)

banned for having all cake collectibles but one


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for having your sig be a gif from the animal crossing movie


----------



## pique (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for having a really cool sig (had to say it)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2018)

banned because cheese


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for being too hippie


----------



## hestu (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for band sig


----------



## pique (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for having almost all of my favorite collectables


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for those two tiny hearts in your sig


----------



## hestu (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned bc Christmas is over


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned because your birb on the very left is staring at me


----------



## hestu (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned bc the bird on the left is adorable


----------



## Psydye (Mar 6, 2018)

Banned for having awesome feathers.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Mar 7, 2018)

banned because I love that skull like that x_X


----------



## pique (Mar 7, 2018)

Banned for loving horror movies in aLL CAPS


----------



## hestu (Mar 7, 2018)

banned for having your fc in your sidebar AND your sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

Banned for spelling 'and' in all caps


----------



## hestu (Mar 7, 2018)

BANNED BC I'LL USE CAPS WHENEVER I WANT


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

BANNED FOR YELLING AT ME


----------



## hestu (Mar 7, 2018)

BANNED BC I'M NOT ACTUALLY YELLING I'M JUST TRYING TO MAKE A POINT


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 7, 2018)

Banned for having a battle of capital letter usage with another user


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2018)

Banned for that smiley


----------



## 50m4ra (Mar 7, 2018)

Banned because I'm unhappy with my landscape art


----------



## Puddle (Mar 7, 2018)

Banned for cute avatar


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 8, 2018)

Banned for having a sig that currently isn’t working


----------



## pique (Mar 8, 2018)

Banned for being both a veggie and donut queen


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 8, 2018)

Banned because why that a lot of cakes


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 8, 2018)

Banned for being such a nice tbt member!


----------



## Giddy (Mar 8, 2018)

Banned for having a cute profile pic~


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 8, 2018)

Banned for having a funny sig


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 8, 2018)

Banned because excessive adorability


----------



## hestu (Mar 8, 2018)

Banned for one direction


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Mar 9, 2018)

banned for the alignment of the feather collectable and the black greyscale feather alignment
><


----------



## arkitty (Mar 9, 2018)

Banned for being an awesome gamer


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)

Banned for being Punchy's princess


----------



## pique (Mar 9, 2018)

Banned for the crazy hair in your sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 9, 2018)

Banned because your username reminds me of 4Chan


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 11, 2018)

Banned for Christmas collectibles and it’s almost Easter.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 11, 2018)

Banned for having only four collectibles in your collectible line-up


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

banned because Journey


----------



## Diancie (Mar 11, 2018)

you're banned because Kapp'n


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2018)

banned bc i need a diancie


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 11, 2018)

Banned for having a billion Kapp’n collectibles.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Banned for cool feathers.


----------



## Keldi (Mar 11, 2018)

Banned for quoting "some guy from another forum"


----------



## Trundle (Mar 11, 2018)

Banned for playing this dumb game XDDDD


----------



## Psydye (Mar 11, 2018)

Banned for a Buster avatar.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 11, 2018)

Banned for having sort of unorganized collectibles.


----------



## Keldi (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for being the Veggie Donut Queen


----------



## pique (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for punishing flower theft and murder by giving them only 5 seconds in jail per flower


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2018)

banned for 58245 cakes


----------



## pique (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for so many turts (even though they're all lovely)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for having a full lineup of tasty cake except one empty spot?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for being picky despite the fact that YOUR line-up is messy!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for not noticing my lineup is just eclectic and is actually organized


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for having fleas.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for not liking fleas


----------



## pique (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for having one of your mayors be named "Jesus".


----------



## hestu (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for 11/12 cakes


----------



## Keldi (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned for Skater Bird


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned all those dashes in your user title


----------



## tifachu (Mar 12, 2018)

banned for too much 80s


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 12, 2018)

Banned bc cuteness overload


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Mar 13, 2018)

Banned cuz mittens


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 13, 2018)

banned for ever typing out "da" instead of "the"


----------



## Zane (Mar 13, 2018)

Banned for making your first post in this dum game


----------



## hestu (Mar 13, 2018)

banned for ur cute lineup


----------



## pique (Mar 14, 2018)

Banned for having a really good set of collectables


----------



## Psydye (Mar 14, 2018)

Banned for so many Tasty Cakes!


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2018)

banned because I think of Psyduck every single time I see your username



hillaruhsaur said:


> banned for ur cute lineup



thank you <33


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned for being thankful


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned because spotty logging in


----------



## Keldi (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned for saying "mah baby"


----------



## pique (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned for not replacing the link that was there


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2018)

banned because i've never seen an avatar matched so perfectly with the tasty cakes wtf


----------



## Bcat (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned because now I’m thinking of 1d


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned because your town name reminds me of the song _Our House_ by Madness


----------



## pique (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned for getting your 7,000th post a bit ago


----------



## hestu (Mar 15, 2018)

banned bc jambette scares me tbh


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned because sayin' bad bout nicest frog girl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 15, 2018)

Banned for octopi girl


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

Banned for bad taste in Pok?girls.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 17, 2018)

Banned for Pokegirl bashing.


----------



## pique (Mar 17, 2018)

Banned for quoting some guy from another forum


----------



## Mandip (Mar 17, 2018)

Banned for bad reasoning to ban someone else.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 17, 2018)

Banned for having such a good looking profile pic of Stevonnie.


----------



## pique (Mar 17, 2018)

Banned for that lovely name and user title


----------



## tifachu (Mar 17, 2018)

Banned for too much cake


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for having a really neat collectible line-up


----------



## hestu (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for joining before me


----------



## pique (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for skatebirbs


----------



## cryptid (Mar 18, 2018)

banned because you're profile is aesthetically pleasing


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for editing your post


----------



## pique (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned because I laughed so hard at that poem


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for not stating a specific reason


----------



## Psydye (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for a sig. of a band I don't know.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for not knowing that it's Queen


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for to many mittens


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 18, 2018)

Banned for that misspelling


----------



## cryptid (Mar 19, 2018)

banned because I like queen too


----------



## Psydye (Mar 19, 2018)

Banned for an indecipherable user title.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 19, 2018)

Banned for disrespecting the almighty ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 19, 2018)

Banned for having a Goomba profile pic.


----------



## pique (Mar 19, 2018)

Banned for having a Peach profile pic.


----------



## hestu (Mar 19, 2018)

banned for red theme


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 20, 2018)

Banned for having too many Tasty Cakes.


----------



## hestu (Mar 20, 2018)

banned because i don't have any tasty cakes


----------



## pique (Mar 20, 2018)

Banned for the cute lil flowers underneath your username


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

Banned for those two red flower collectibles


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 20, 2018)

Pretty sure i’m going back to being a floater.... Boo....

Also, banned for Christmas collectibles STILL FFS even when it’s almost two weeks until Easter .-.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

Banned because you watch your language mister


----------



## cryptid (Mar 20, 2018)

banned for having 8 mittens and only 4 other christmas collectibles


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 20, 2018)

Banned for that Coco collectible


----------



## pique (Mar 20, 2018)

Banned for (what I believe is) Queen


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 21, 2018)

banned for the signature being impossible to read


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Mar 21, 2018)

banned for being a noob


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 22, 2018)

banned for calling another poster a noob


----------



## Psydye (Mar 22, 2018)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 22, 2018)

banned for displaying winter collectibles in spring


----------



## hestu (Mar 22, 2018)

banned for so many text colors in your sig


----------



## pique (Mar 22, 2018)

Banned for Pikachu egg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 22, 2018)

Banned for having an odd number of bells


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 23, 2018)

banned for having too many mittens


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 23, 2018)

Banned for spending most of your time in the basement.


----------



## pique (Mar 23, 2018)

Banned for beautiful sig and avatar


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 23, 2018)

banned for stealing all the cake :'''(


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 23, 2018)

Banned for all those blue candies


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2018)

banned for goats


----------



## Psydye (Mar 23, 2018)

Banned for all the Kapp'ns.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2018)

Banned for taking so long to find a good avi smh


----------



## pique (Mar 24, 2018)

Banned for so much N64


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Mar 24, 2018)

banned for not having 1000 posts yet


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2018)

banned because cheesy poetry


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Mar 24, 2018)

banned because poetry is about pudding and not cheese


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2018)

Banned for cheese


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 24, 2018)

banned for norway


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned because I'll have you know that Norway is a cool country.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for that yellow feather


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Mar 25, 2018)

banned for believing


----------



## pique (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned because I want to be the queen of ducks


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned because...I have nothing better to do!


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for not having anything better to do.


----------



## hestu (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned bc I love your acnl town name


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for complimenting a banned person.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for banning someone because they complimented a banned person. We're all banned here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks, Hillaruh. I tried to name it BirbWorld, but that didn't fit.


----------



## Legendary Sandwich (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned because you're a Thomas that hasn't played AC.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for not looking at my temporary sig. I actually have. Very recently, but I played Wild World.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Unless you mean air conditioner, in which case, I lift your ban.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for false advertsing.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for saying it's false advertising. It's an old username, ok?


----------



## pique (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for banning everyone because they banned you.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for calling them posting after my post and me posting again "banning them because they banned me".


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 25, 2018)

banned for having a dumb reason to ban someone


----------



## Psydye (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 25, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Banned for having more posts than me.



He said it, not me.


----------



## pique (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for Birbs


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for rhino abuse. You may think that your "wysteria" town advert is perfectly innocent but located on the "i" is Rhonda desperately trying to balance on the little tiny dot, as if she were a circus animal on a ball. Look at her face and you will see nothing, as she is already dead inside.


----------



## Giddy (Mar 25, 2018)

Banned for having a shiny crobat, let that shiny be free~


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for anime.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for having user title as a collectible


----------



## Dracule (Mar 26, 2018)

^ Banned for too many collectibles. C;


----------



## pique (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for cute lil sleeping bear


----------



## calamitybot (Mar 26, 2018)

banned for having two fathers day carnation collectibles right next to eachother


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for having a pear.


----------



## pique (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for needing a username change


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for changing your signature, making my previous comment obsolete.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for having a gif avatar when it won't let me have one, even if it's 100x100 and I bought the ability to do so.


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for not playing New Leaf yet.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for quoting some guy from another forum


----------



## Psydye (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for all dem winter mittens.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned for making me realize those weren't chocolate bars.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously, the mitten part looks like the wrapper, and the brown thing looks like the chocolate.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 26, 2018)

Banned because how in the world did you mistake them for chocolate bars


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm dumb, okay? (I'm also hungry, but that doesn't matter.)

Banned for making me hungry again.


----------



## pique (Mar 27, 2018)

Banned for displaying your avatar animation as a collectible.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 27, 2018)

Banned because Goombas are my favorite Mario enemy. (Wait, it's an animation on your end? It's a still image for me.)


----------



## hestu (Mar 27, 2018)

banned for needing a username change


----------



## spookyaleks (Mar 27, 2018)

banned for having so many egg collectibles


----------



## hestu (Mar 27, 2018)

banned for not having any eggs when it's almost easter


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 27, 2018)

Banned for having an eggcellent collectible line-up


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 28, 2018)

Banned because your collectible line-up is very Winter themed. It's Spring now, darnit!


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 28, 2018)

Banned because i've already banned Sheila for that very same reason, and ANOTHER ban for the cute avatar.


----------



## pique (Mar 28, 2018)

Banned for (LOVELY) green text!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 28, 2018)

Banned for having a whole row of red flowers


----------



## hestu (Mar 28, 2018)

Banned for having more than a full row of mittens


----------



## hitomi (Mar 29, 2018)

banned for cool birb in your signature


----------



## Cheremtasy (Mar 29, 2018)

banned for resetti icon


----------



## V-drift (Mar 29, 2018)

Banned for not sharing candy. XD


----------



## pique (Mar 29, 2018)

Banned for different font


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 29, 2018)

Banned for non-centered signature
Even though i'm pretty sure that's on purpose.


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Mar 29, 2018)

banned for colored text


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 29, 2018)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Mar 29, 2018)

Banned for not having fur boots with those mittens


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 29, 2018)

Banned for replying within 18 minutes


----------



## hestu (Mar 29, 2018)

banned for green text


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 29, 2018)

Banned because green is a fine color.


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

banned for saying green is a fine color


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned for having your user title color change and silver mailbox as visible collectibles.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned because no signature


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned for talking about aesthetic.


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned for being able to play Splatoon, whereas I can't even find a working Wii U emulator.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned for not noticing I play the sequel and not the first one, which is on the switch... .-.’


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned for liking the Squid Sisters more, yet you play Splatoon 2


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned because the Squid Sisters are in Splatoon 2.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned for not getting my point


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned for that sig being priceless.


----------



## pique (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned because I've banned you so many times


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2018)

Banned for non-centered sig


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Mar 31, 2018)

Banned for having a bunch of mitten collectibles!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 31, 2018)

Banned for that exclamation point


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 31, 2018)

Banned for being a punctuation nazi.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2018)

Banned for actually being banned


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

banned because you should suffer a ban


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 1, 2018)

banned for having a speech bubble without any actual speech in it.


----------



## lunatepic (Apr 2, 2018)

banned for your very dangerous animal crossing addiction


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

banned for having that happy egg


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 2, 2018)

Banned because that sweet feather reminds me of cotton candy


----------



## toxapex (Apr 2, 2018)

Banned for mitten surplus


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 2, 2018)

again, banned for happy egg


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)

banned because your avatar is not transparent and its bothering me


----------



## pique (Apr 3, 2018)

Banned because with that amazing avatar I _am_ nervous.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 3, 2018)

Banned for having a profile layout that is simply TOO aesthetically pleasing. (I love the red/black throughout. 10/10)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2018)

banned because cheese


----------



## toxapex (Apr 3, 2018)

YOU AGAIN WITH THE CHEESE???? STILL??? BANNED!!!!!


----------



## pique (Apr 3, 2018)

Banned for having Oblivia's Happy Egg and I wanted that one ;(


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 3, 2018)

Banned cuz hair


----------



## pique (Apr 3, 2018)

Banned for dumb reason


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 3, 2018)

Banned for not completely filling up your collectible line-up


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for the same aesthetic for over half a year.
*proceeds to get banned for changing his every week/month*


----------



## pique (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for cutesy painting squids


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for being thicc.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 6, 2018)

Bannned 4 poetry sig


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for not having 5,000 posts yet.


----------



## Hero King (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for not having any real collectibles


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for that Eevee egg


----------



## pique (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for so many posts!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for that bangin' aesthetic.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for all those darn egg collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned for all those darn mitten collectibles. Man, I'm original.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 6, 2018)

banned cuz obvi scum


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2018)

Banned because I'm a time bomb, and banning me has unleashed demons on this thread who will ban everyone.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2018)

Banned because I'm not a demon, but I will ban just about anyone and everyone here.


----------



## pique (Apr 7, 2018)

Banned for _beautiful_ avatar


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 7, 2018)

Banned for an all red aesthetic


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2018)

Banned for random squid child aesthetic xD


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

banned for floating luigi


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 8, 2018)

banned for richness in pixels


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

banned for having nice feathers


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 8, 2018)

banned for spending too much time collecting collectibles


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

banned for not having any collectibles


----------



## 50m4ra (Apr 8, 2018)

Banned


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 8, 2018)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

Banned for using the letter "m" in your username


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

banned bc your username reminds me of deviled eggs


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 8, 2018)

Banned for making me want to eat eggs


----------



## hestu (Apr 8, 2018)

banned bc there's nothing wrong with wanting to eat eggs


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 13, 2018)

banned for birbs, they are indeed in possession of a factor of coolness that is higher than what should be allowed


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 13, 2018)

Banned because *the cake is a lie*


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 14, 2018)

Banned for nice signature + avatar aesthetic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 14, 2018)

Banned for having animals in your sig


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

Banned because the humans in your sig count as animals.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 14, 2018)

Banned for owning a possessed, demonized chandelier and taking it out in public.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 14, 2018)

Banned for hurting her feelings.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 14, 2018)

Banned for defending a demon.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 15, 2018)

banned because mouldy cheese


----------



## pique (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for all red flower collectibles except 1 green pinwheel


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for that one egg.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for the band.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for having only 7 villagers in your signature.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for having Coco.


----------



## Fleshy (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for also having Spyro as your avi, there can be only one!


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for having 3 Spyros.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for failing to recognize the superior dragon.


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Apr 15, 2018)

Banned for having a egg palm tree dragon.


----------



## hestu (Apr 15, 2018)

banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

banned for having the green balloon collectibles.
the others are fine tho, cause my fav color is blue


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Banned for having so many bells. I'm jealous.*


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

wow, youre banned for making me think that you liked me ;(


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 16, 2018)

Banned for no signature m8


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 16, 2018)

banned for doing 

>green text


----------



## betta (Apr 16, 2018)

im too cool for a signature lmfao 

& you're banned for having non color coordinated collectibes


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia (Apr 16, 2018)

*Banned for an uncapilitalized username.*


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 16, 2018)

banned for being too aesthetic


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 16, 2018)

Banned for having only two collectibles in your line-up


----------



## hestu (Apr 16, 2018)

banned for joining before me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 16, 2018)

Banned for joining after me


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 16, 2018)

Banned for a distinct lack of piplup or its evolutions anywhere.


----------



## hestu (Apr 16, 2018)

Banned for needing 2 more collectibles


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2018)

Banned because that bird in your signature is too cool for life.


----------



## Pondo (Apr 17, 2018)

Banned for being aware that Yang is best girl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 17, 2018)

Banned for having exactly 100 tbt


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 17, 2018)

Banned because your 3ds friend code doesn't have a 6 in it.


----------



## mayorclara (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for being a professional masochist, only amateurs are allowed here


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for being a filthy casual.


----------



## pique (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for having your pear collectible on display, which I hovered over and wasted a minute or two of my life (that I will NEVER get back) reading that odd, yet almost soothing message attatched to the pear.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for cursing in your pear message


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for not having a pear.


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for having an xmas argyle in the middle of spring


----------



## hestu (Apr 18, 2018)

Banned for not having a full lineup of eggs


----------



## Pondo (Apr 19, 2018)

Banned for having 2 of the prettiest egg collectibles on tbt.


----------



## goro (Apr 19, 2018)

banned for weeb icon because i totally have room to talk on that


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 19, 2018)

banned for weeb icon x2


----------



## Haydenv019 (Apr 19, 2018)

Banned for weeb icon x1


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 19, 2018)

banned for putting x1 instead of x3


----------



## pique (Apr 19, 2018)

Banned for owo


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2018)

Banned because I'll never unsee that.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 20, 2018)

Banned for jingle funko pop collectible


----------



## hestu (Apr 20, 2018)

banned for uneven number of eggs


----------



## Keldi (Apr 20, 2018)

Banned for skater bird


----------



## pique (Apr 20, 2018)

Banned for cute lil Isabelle


----------



## Keldi (Apr 20, 2018)

Banned for saying it'll always be me


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 20, 2018)

banned for signature being too hard to read


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 20, 2018)

Banned for those two lemon faces in your sig


----------



## betta (Apr 24, 2018)

double banned for having a lame display pic AND signature


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 24, 2018)

banned because saying it out loud about d the other day


----------



## betta (Apr 25, 2018)

quadrable banned because I still love you even tho you keep roasting me ;(


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 25, 2018)

banned because love your joke<3


----------



## pique (Apr 25, 2018)

banned because you're like the sweetest person on the forums! <3
(hope that wasn't weird, i know you but i don't know if _you_ know _*me*_.)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 25, 2018)

Banned for banning another user with a compliment


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 25, 2018)

Banned for too many Winter Mittens. So many!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2018)

Banned for your manic goat obsession.


----------



## pique (Apr 26, 2018)

Banned for adorable lil kapp'n


----------



## mayorclara (Apr 26, 2018)

Banned for not having 755 bells


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2018)

Banned for not having 245 bells


----------



## pique (Apr 26, 2018)

Banned for needing therapy  (same tbh)


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 26, 2018)

Banned because of your beautiful signature


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 26, 2018)

banned because that blue feather belongs to me


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2018)

Banned because I was promised a unicorn, not a turtle.


----------



## orangeboy35 (Apr 27, 2018)

banned because of strange signature


----------



## Quackerz (Apr 27, 2018)

Banned for Jambette


----------



## Psydye (Apr 27, 2018)

Banned for reasons!


----------



## pique (Apr 27, 2018)

Banned for taking a quote from a guy on another forum


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 28, 2018)

Banned cause text sig


----------



## Vulpixy (Apr 28, 2018)

Banned because your profile image is rotated 90 degrees CCW.


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Banned because you joined exactly month ago yesterday


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 28, 2018)

Banned because Jesus


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 29, 2018)

Banned because Journey


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2018)

Banned for planning to murder snowmen.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 29, 2018)

Banned for not having a complete collectible line-up


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2018)

Banned because I have a theory that your 8 winter mittens are not actually 8 winter mittens but instead 1 winter mitten that you have trained to use double team to make it appear you have 8 winter mittens. Therefore, you don't have a full collectible lineup either!

But hey, that's just a theory... but it's enough to get you banned!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 29, 2018)

Banned for cute hypothesis


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 30, 2018)

banned for excessive cake


----------



## pique (Apr 30, 2018)

Banned for naming your town after a drink


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2018)

Banned for not banning yourself.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)

banned because i havent seen you in ages


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 2, 2018)

Banned for participating in this thread


----------



## Huseyin (May 2, 2018)

Banned for being a junior member


----------



## pique (May 2, 2018)

Banned for not changing your user title yet


----------



## dedenne (May 2, 2018)

Banned for having one egg lol


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2018)

banned because wannabe pikachu


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 2, 2018)

Banned for that free fallin' Bob


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 2, 2018)

Banned for having so many mittens.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2018)

Banned for still not changing your username.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (May 2, 2018)

Banned for displaying out of season collectables


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2018)

Banned because I can't tell if there is a specific owl running this account, or if they have formed a Zerg hive mind.


----------



## pique (May 2, 2018)

Banned for quoting a banned member banning another member


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)

Banned because Voodoo doll


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (May 3, 2018)

Banned because how are you doing?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 3, 2018)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Banned because how are you doing?



Banned because hi I'm good how are you doing? <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2018)

banned because answering that


----------



## hestu (May 3, 2018)

banned for orange text in your sig


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 3, 2018)

Banned because that birb is on a skateboard.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 3, 2018)

Banned for having a misleading username


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2018)

Banned because I like your avatar.


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 3, 2018)

Banned for your avatar wearing a winter sweater during the sunny seasons


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 3, 2018)

Banned for probably wanting to tell me your dad owns Microsoft and he'll hack me because you lost a Halo 3 match


----------



## pique (May 3, 2018)

Banned for candies <3


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (May 4, 2018)

Banned for those flowers.


----------



## pique (May 4, 2018)

Banned for extremely beautiful bIRB


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (May 4, 2018)

banned because i said so


----------



## hestu (May 4, 2018)

banned for the awesome feathers


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 4, 2018)

Banned for editing your post


----------



## Claudin (May 5, 2018)

Banned for avatar, robots have no soul


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 5, 2018)

Banned for Spongebob


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2018)

banned because Journey


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2018)

Banned because thot


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 7, 2018)

Banned because band


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2018)

Banned for using alliteration


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 7, 2018)

Banned for Journey avi and Queen sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 7, 2018)

Banned for Groudon


----------



## Chewy.7204 (May 7, 2018)

Banned for using a gif of a person laughing for their signature. (Why?)


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 8, 2018)

Banned because it's cute


----------



## boring (May 8, 2018)

Banned because of all your winter mittens


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 8, 2018)

Banned because your name is actually monday


----------



## pique (May 8, 2018)

banned for displaying the tasty cake I sold to you


----------



## lunatepic (May 8, 2018)

banned for having chan in your username


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 8, 2018)

Banned for yellow angry birb

Also BANNED FOR FAB DISCO BALL EGG


----------



## MapleSilver (May 8, 2018)

Banned because Kyogre is better.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (May 9, 2018)

banned because both groudon and kyogre are great


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2018)

Banned for the "OF" being off alignment in your signature.


----------



## pique (May 9, 2018)

Banned for having a suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper cute avi and sig c:


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2018)

Banned for being too sweet


----------



## lunatepic (May 9, 2018)

banned for forgetfulness!!


----------



## pique (May 9, 2018)

banned for having both bunny collectibles <3


----------



## hestu (May 11, 2018)

banned for mostly red collectibles + 1 green one


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 11, 2018)

Banned for having too many feathers


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2018)

Banned for having your user title color change as a visible collectible.


----------



## tifachu (May 12, 2018)

Banned for being one collectible short of a full lineup


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2018)

Banned for being so manically obsessed with Mint as to purchase her collectible 4 times.


----------



## pique (May 12, 2018)

banned cause mint is really cute and if I was richer I'd probably do it too


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

banned for cheap collectibles


----------



## pique (May 12, 2018)

banned for insulting my cheap collectibles ! !


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 12, 2018)

banned because the leaves in your signature lowkey kinda look like butts


----------



## meggtheegg (May 12, 2018)

banned for insulting that cute piece of artwork


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 12, 2018)

[COLOR="#0000f"]Banned for joining a week and a half ago.[/COLOR]


----------



## pique (May 12, 2018)

Banned for bootiful blue text


----------



## tifachu (May 12, 2018)

Banned for cute art in sig and avi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)

Banned for those balloons in your sig


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 12, 2018)

[COLOR="#0000f"]Banned for 5-month overdue collectible lineup.[/COLOR]


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 12, 2018)

Banned for blue text


----------



## Mareets (May 12, 2018)

banned for too many winter mittens, duh. you got 8 hands ?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2018)

Banned for originality.


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 13, 2018)

вαииє∂ fσя тнє тσтαℓℓу σвνισυѕ вα?кgяσυи∂ σи уσυя αναтαя.


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

Banned for using russian letters to make English words?
Would that even translate for anyone not using the English language?


----------



## pique (May 13, 2018)

banned cause i like your yellow feather c:


----------



## dedenne (May 13, 2018)

banned for one lonely collectible :,c


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 13, 2018)

Banned for all ACNL collectibles


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 14, 2018)

вαииє∂ fσя αℓℓ ωιитєя ?σℓℓє?тιвℓєѕ


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 14, 2018)

Banned for using that font; it makes you look like a Homestuck fan or a Tumblr user.


----------



## pique (May 14, 2018)

banned for your adorable animated avatar <3 <3


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 14, 2018)

Banned for being the few WHO ACTUALLY CUTS OUT THE BACKGROUND FROM THEIR AVATARS.


----------



## pique (May 14, 2018)

banned because ikr and because the little bit of ink that Mario's splash of water isn't washing away is annoying me :x


----------



## Marte (May 14, 2018)

Banned because that collectible makes me want candy now


----------



## hestu (May 14, 2018)

banned bc i hate pears


----------



## MapleSilver (May 14, 2018)

Banned because I need to defend my pear collectible's honor.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 14, 2018)

banned for not having whites in your eyes


----------



## MapleSilver (May 14, 2018)

Banned for not having eyes at all.


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 14, 2018)

Banned for background you can TOTALLY fix and make it look so much nicer on your aesthetic.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2018)

Banned because I enjoy watching you suffer.


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 15, 2018)

Banned because it’s my birthday and YOU CAN’T DO SQUAT.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2018)

Banned for not typing in Russian letters.


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 15, 2018)

Хотите пойти спариться? Получите запрет.


----------



## dedenne (May 15, 2018)

banned for typing in text im not smart enough to read ):<


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

Banned for joining in the fall


----------



## pique (May 15, 2018)

Banned for cute sig <3


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 15, 2018)

Banned for very obvious fading text


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 15, 2018)

Banned because Mario leaves behind a bit of paint every time the water washes the trail


----------



## dedenne (May 15, 2018)

banned for having LoTs Of xXXXXXxxXxxxx in your name


----------



## Haydenv019 (May 15, 2018)

Banned for random >,':\


----------



## pique (May 15, 2018)

Banned for owning the green collectables that I really really want


----------



## StrayBluet (May 15, 2018)

banned for having a signature/pfp that's in an adorable art style that I wish I could draw with


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

Banned for having my birthday month in your username


----------



## pique (May 15, 2018)

banned for joining hell - i mean the forums in your birthday month


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

banned because I see what you did there


----------



## StrayBluet (May 15, 2018)

banned cause I was born in that month too


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 15, 2018)

banned bc skeleton


----------



## StrayBluet (May 15, 2018)

banned because you have _*8*_ Winter Mittens


----------



## hestu (May 15, 2018)

banned bc you don't have any collectibles


----------



## StrayBluet (May 16, 2018)

banned cause I don't know how to get them


----------



## pique (May 16, 2018)

banned because you can go to the shop (https://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php) to buy collectables or go to the TBT Marketplace (https://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?69-TBT-Marketplace) to buy and sell collectibles from other users


----------



## calamitybot (May 16, 2018)

banned for having too strong of an aesthetic


----------



## StrayBluet (May 16, 2018)

banned for always being extremely sweaty


----------



## simfan96 (May 16, 2018)

Banned bc spooky skeleton picture


----------



## pique (May 16, 2018)

banned because your username suggests that you are a fan of the Sims which I dislike a lot


----------



## StrayBluet (May 16, 2018)

banned because the sims is amazing


----------



## Marte (May 16, 2018)

Banned because you're late


----------



## StrayBluet (May 17, 2018)

banned because you have 4 pears and a piece of cake in your  pockets


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 17, 2018)

Banned because your birthday is five days after mine


----------



## Zane (May 17, 2018)

Banned because I can't lip read what the dude in your sig is saying >:[


----------



## hestu (May 18, 2018)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## pique (May 18, 2018)

banned for feathers


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

Banned for not joining TBT until this year.


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

Banned for filling up the basement with a truck load of replies


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

Banned for having the name matt as your TBT username.


----------



## matt (May 19, 2018)

Banned for having something against my name as my username lol


----------



## StrayBluet (May 19, 2018)

banned for also having your name as your username


----------



## pique (May 19, 2018)

banned for spooky skeleton


----------



## hestu (May 19, 2018)

banned for plant aesthetic


----------



## Marte (May 19, 2018)

Banned for having such nice collectibles. Totally not jealous


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2018)

Banned for having too many pears


----------



## Bilaz (May 20, 2018)

Banned for tiny avatar


----------



## Marte (May 20, 2018)

Banned for that random papa pig on the signature keyboard


----------



## Bilaz (May 20, 2018)

Banned for far too cute pixels I can't take it.


----------



## pique (May 20, 2018)

banned for cute boiz


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 20, 2018)

You're banned for having 1 egg


----------



## Bilaz (May 20, 2018)

Banned for displaying your title colour change item


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

Banned for being too cool and having kitties in signature.  NOT... ALLOWED.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)

Banned for Texas Rangers


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2018)

Banned for not being a fan of the Texas Rangers.


----------



## Bilaz (May 20, 2018)

Banned for quote in signature


----------



## Marte (May 20, 2018)

Banned for being a fellow Eurovision fan


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)

Banned for having a clan of pears but just one lonely cake


----------



## Bilaz (May 20, 2018)

Banned for having people in your signature I actually recognize :O


----------



## dedenne (May 20, 2018)

banned for having daddy pig in your sig
LMAO


----------



## MapleSilver (May 20, 2018)

Banned for stealing my Chandelure and putting it in your signature.


----------



## Huseyin (May 20, 2018)

Banned for having a chandelure stolen from you


----------



## MapleSilver (May 20, 2018)

Banned for being so inconsiderate to a grieving pet owner.


----------



## Marte (May 20, 2018)

Banned for banning other people instead of being out searching for your Chandelure.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 20, 2018)

banned for having the back of your head pointy


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 20, 2018)

banned for being late


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)

Banned for joining on my grandma's birthday


----------



## StrayBluet (May 20, 2018)

banned for having my favorite Diamond starter in your username


----------



## pique (May 20, 2018)

banned for having the name of one of my favorite video game characters in your username


----------



## Zane (May 20, 2018)

Banned for revealing one of your favorite video game characters 



hillaruhsaur said:


> banned for having a cute avatar



YOU TOO >:ooo


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)

Banned because that person is blinking


----------



## StrayBluet (May 20, 2018)

banned because the people in your signature blink too


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 20, 2018)

Banned because I didn't think about that


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2018)

Banned because you should have.


----------



## Bilaz (May 21, 2018)

Banned for holding a conversation in this thread

Just saying but the papa pig thing isn't funny anymore guys, be creative, idk why he's got a plushie on his keyboard either. xD


----------



## MapleSilver (May 21, 2018)

Banned because I can't read the text on his shirt.


----------



## pique (May 21, 2018)

banned because that's not a dang dog


----------



## matt (May 21, 2018)

Banned because your cool ;+)


----------



## hestu (May 21, 2018)

banned for odd smiley face


----------



## StrayBluet (May 21, 2018)

banned for cool birb


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 21, 2018)

Banned for blank signature


----------



## hestu (May 21, 2018)

banned for editing your post


----------



## MapleSilver (May 21, 2018)

See reason for editing.


----------



## hestu (May 21, 2018)

banned for banning me by using an edit


----------



## pique (May 22, 2018)

banned for having cute lil flowers in your user title


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 22, 2018)

Banned for only having green collectibles in your line-up


----------



## StrayBluet (May 22, 2018)

banned for worrying too much about your afro


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 22, 2018)

Banned because that's not me


----------



## hestu (May 23, 2018)

banned for having over 1k bells in your sidebar


----------



## pique (May 23, 2018)

banned for clover <3


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2018)

banned for playing with your food


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2018)

Banned for being late.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

Banned for claiming to be a Pokemon Master


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 23, 2018)

Banned for having a cool name


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

Banned because thank you ;3


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2018)

banned for being a profane pika


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 23, 2018)

Banned because you got ninja'd


----------



## MapleSilver (May 23, 2018)

Banned for being a filthy ninja.


----------



## Bcat (May 23, 2018)

banned because your username makes me want pancakes


----------



## MapleSilver (May 23, 2018)

Banned because waffles are objectively superior.


----------



## pique (May 24, 2018)

banned for lil kapp'n


----------



## hestu (May 24, 2018)

banned for having squirrel villagers


----------



## Flare (May 24, 2018)

Banned for house collectibles not being in order.


----------



## pique (May 24, 2018)

banned for marina


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2018)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## hestu (May 24, 2018)

banned for only having 2/5 fruit collectibles


----------



## Bilaz (May 24, 2018)

Banned for the coolest bird ever


----------



## matt (May 24, 2018)

Banned for "is that you in your avatar and signature?"


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2018)

Banned for shameless advertising in your signature.


----------



## Bilaz (May 24, 2018)

Banned for pok?mon trainer card


----------



## StrayBluet (May 24, 2018)

banned for something happening to Meowka


----------



## Bcat (May 24, 2018)

banned bc your skeleton is doing me a frighten


----------



## pique (May 24, 2018)

banned for a beautiful aesthetic and jasmine!


----------



## Bcat (May 24, 2018)

banned for being a sweetie pie


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2018)

Banned for making me sing musical theatre inside that elevator.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 24, 2018)

banned for what looks to be a flower crown in your avatar, but instead of flowers it's colorful macaroni


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Banned for a talking guy in your avatar.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 25, 2018)

Banned for having a Lucario in your avatar. Furry.


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2018)

Banned for a bunch of guys from what I believe is the Jojo’s Bizarre Adventures series, drinking all at the same time.


----------



## hestu (May 25, 2018)

banned for only 3 collectibles


----------



## Bilaz (May 25, 2018)

Banned for all those feathers


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2018)

banned because meowika is upset


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 25, 2018)

Banned because Jasmine


----------



## Bcat (May 25, 2018)

banned because ur just jealous of her


----------



## StrayBluet (May 26, 2018)

banned for having so many collectibles that I want


----------



## hestu (May 26, 2018)

banned for no collectibles and no sig pic


----------



## Bilaz (May 26, 2018)

Banned for adorable avatar art.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Banned for not joining TBT until 2016.


----------



## hestu (May 26, 2018)

banned bc of lobo


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Banned for a skateboarding bIRB.


----------



## hestu (May 26, 2018)

banned bc the birb is gr8


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 26, 2018)

Banned because your avatar's wearing a four-leaf clover


----------



## hestu (May 26, 2018)

banned bc yours isn't


----------



## Cwynne (May 26, 2018)

^^Banned for having an awesome sig


----------



## StrayBluet (May 26, 2018)

banned for thinking you're a cat when you are human


----------



## Cwynne (May 26, 2018)

Banned for thinking I'm a human when I'm a cat


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Banned for being a human or a cat.


----------



## Viridi (May 26, 2018)

Banned for having a generic Lucario avatar.


----------



## Aderyn (May 26, 2018)

Banned for being too overprotective of food processors


----------



## Viridi (May 26, 2018)

Banned because I'm the exact opposite; I break food processors on the reg.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Banned for having a generic signature with no image.


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2018)

banned bc why 2 r's


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## Viridi (May 26, 2018)

Banned because Unova was better.


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2018)

Banned because while Unova is nice, Sinnoh is better, and the site agrees (have a thread with a poll in it).


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 27, 2018)

Banned because it doesn't matter, HeartGold and SoulSilver is still the best Pokemon game.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Banned for being accurate and agreeable.


----------



## Bilaz (May 27, 2018)

Banned for displaying your username change item


----------



## Aderyn (May 27, 2018)

Banned for liking Eurovision


----------



## tifachu (May 27, 2018)

Banned for having a skeleton inside you


----------



## Aderyn (May 27, 2018)

Banned for realising you're actually a brain so *you're inside the skeleton*


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2018)

Banned because that didn't really make sense


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Banned for Piplup and not Chimchar.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2018)

Banned for having only one collectible in your line-up


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2018)

banned bc it is NOT christmas


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2018)

Banned because don't tell me how to live my life


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Banned for excessive hair scratching.


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2018)

banned because i still haven't watched cowboy bebop yet


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Banned for not watching Cowboy Bebop yet.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 27, 2018)

banned for not having any morals


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 27, 2018)

Banned for not having a signature


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Banned for not changing your signature.


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2018)

Banned because signatures don’t need to be changed that often


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 27, 2018)

Banned because we can change our signatures as often as we want.


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

Banned for the same girl having glasses in your avatar.


----------



## hellokitty (May 27, 2018)

banned for cowboy bebop on main


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2018)

Banned because never seen you post until now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2018)

Banned for scary signature.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 28, 2018)

Banned for being a professional lurker


----------



## pique (May 29, 2018)

banned for messy afro


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for having chan in username.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 29, 2018)

Banned for banning someone because they like some parts of Japanese culture yet your pfp and text below your name are references to Japanese cartoons. 

(not saying it's only meant for kids or whatever, just that anime is short for animation.)


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned because cowboys are more cool than samurais or skeletons.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 29, 2018)

banned because you're wrong


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned for being way too late


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for peace sign in avatar.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned because in japan it's the VICTORY sign


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned because this isn’t the 2000’s, 90’s, or 80’s anymore.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned because it's the 80's in my heart


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for only being a junior member.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned for underestimating the power of junior members everywhere


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for having what sounds like a bounty/criminal quote in signature.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned for not knowing that it's from a Panic! at the Disco song


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for actively following music.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned for going back and forth with me for over ten minutes now


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for not stopping posting and letting it go.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned because I'm mildly enjoying this


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for keeping this going.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned for joining the forum in the month of July


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for joining in April, my least favorite month.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned for being such an April-hater


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for being a July hater.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned for distracting me while I should be writing an essay


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for distracting me from getting ready for work.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned because I have to go get crap done now anyway


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for not getting your stuff done.


----------



## Cwynne (May 29, 2018)

Banned because we'll finish this later


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for agreeing with me


----------



## tae (May 29, 2018)

banned for being obsessed with cowboy bebop.


----------



## Bcat (May 29, 2018)

banned for two white feathers. you don't need that many you greedy hoarder


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2018)

Banned for not being greedy like the poster above you.


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

banned for not getting banned for so long


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for beautiful blue violets T_T


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

banned bc i'm selling 2 more so you could have some too!


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for not watching my videos on YouTube


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

banned bc i never go on youtube


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

hillaruhsaur said:


> banned bc i never go on youtube



Banned because I make a reasonable amount of cash from it and you're not contributing to my success LOL


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

banned bc i have better things to do sorry lol


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned because you haven't been on belltreeforums longer than me lol


----------



## hestu (Jun 6, 2018)

banned for joining before me


----------



## matt (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for drawing your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for making me uncomfortable at times.


----------



## QuinnTheQueen (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for the ability to be uncomfortable


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for not joining TBT until recently.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for not having enough eggs


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for hating Jumpluff.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2018)

Banned for being a clock connoisseur instead of a Pokemon connoisseur.


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2018)

banned for single blue rose


----------



## Bcat (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for being really nice and sweet


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for being on TBT daily.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for changing your avi


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for having a spongebob sig..


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

banned for big signature


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for lemon face in signature.


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 7, 2018)

banned for not liking the lemon face. nobody likes it but i think its cute


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for being himself.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for blowing up the forums with a lot of posts.


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for posting so much in the basement


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned for so many balloon collectibles

- - - Post Merge - - -



calamitybot said:


> banned for not liking the lemon face. nobody likes it but i think its cute



ARE U KIDDIN I LOVE IT


----------



## hestu (Jun 7, 2018)

banned for 2 wah eggs


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

Banned because that bird has been stuck in that skateboard pose for too long (is it okay).


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for making *169* posts today.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for making me make another


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for ninjaing people so much


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for dealing with fire


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned because fire is good.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned because I agree


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for only one collectible


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned because fire burns plants


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for K.K.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for joining the blue rose squad


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for memes over symbolism


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for not having a waluigi egg smh


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for having all the waluigi eggs


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for ninja’ing me


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for giving me PTSD


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for being slower


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for disliking K.K.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for changing signatures


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for giving it 200%


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for not giving it 200%


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned for not giving it 200%



Fair, fair point
–––
Banned for making me agree w/ you (wow I'm annoying)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for agreeing with me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Still banned for no waluigi egg


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for smug Mario


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for not liking smug Mario


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned again for changing signatures


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

*it changes every time the page refreshes*

Banned for repeating yourself -kinda


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for probably ninja’ing me


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for being wrong about the ninja.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for keeping your possessed, demonized chandelier in a signature


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for ninja?ing me AGAIN


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned cause I said so


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned because don't bring the ninja into this.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for bringing fire into things


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned bc they didn't bring fire?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for a face under username


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

DANGIT BOY STAHP

B A N N E D


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

^^ banned because your avi makes what you just said that much funnier // just matches so well


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for night sky sig


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for hating all of my sigs


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned because I actually like them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for not being a truther


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned because I don’t understand


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for gettin rekt


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned because I don’t care


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for not caring~


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for caring


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 9, 2018)

banned for only having 159 tbt when you've posted 5,830 times


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

banned for not having a sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for too many balloons.


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

banned bc balloons are great


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned because they are


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

banned for only one collectible


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for having more bells than me


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

banned for joining before me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for joining long after me


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for joining long before I did


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 9, 2018)

^ Banned for having a good taste in music


----------



## hestu (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for joining today


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for joining in February


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for supa hot fiya


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for a super cool 167 (and rising) posts in one day o:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

Banned for also being a member of the blue rose squad


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned bc there's nothing wrong with that o:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for a dog in avatar instead of a cat.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for liking cats over dogs o:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned because cats are the superior rogue class


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for lying ;o;


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for arguing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for too much Batman


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for giratina jk hes awesome banned for banning batman


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 10, 2018)

banned for having a good pfp to sig color scheme and then the random bright green collectible


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

^^ Banned for baking


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for joining on my friend's bday


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for joining the day before Halloween


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2018)

banned for having 9 villagers in your town


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 10, 2018)

banned for having an excellent color scheme


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for being late


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for not joining until this year.


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2018)

banned for having post #55560


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for more posts than me.


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

^Banned for being too rad


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for having Beardo (he's great and I love him and _he's avoiding me ;~;_ )


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for a lot of posts in the basement.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned for a lot of posts in the basement.



banned for even more posts in the basement (i post elsewhere too y'know :3)


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for a singing dog in your avatar.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned for a singing dog in your avatar.



banned for banning k.k. :c


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for crescent-shaped signature.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

banned bc its a _moon_ and stars ;w;


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2018)

Banned for shamelessly advertising your blog.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

banned for only one collectible; 

_ah i know my blog is lame leave me aloneeeee lol _


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for shamelessly advertising a garden shop and warehouse shop as well.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

banned bc you're pointing out my selfish-ness o:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

banned for banning me on being correct (ew i hate this)

uhhh.... banned for being too cool


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned because I was going to ban you for being too cool (reminds me of that episode from Regular Show where Mordecai and Rigby are in a court in space for being too cool, lol).


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

banned for being way too cool ;w;


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for being cooler (more cool?).


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

banned for being cooler than cool _im unoriginal_


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for being unoriginal.


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

banned for pointing out the obvious o:


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for rotating signatures (again).


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 11, 2018)

banned for hating rotating signatures


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for far too pretty signature.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for cat-infested aesthetic


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for blue


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned because trees


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for dancing guy in signature.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for that one lonely blue rose


----------



## B e t h a n y (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for dance


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

Banned for nature in signature.


----------



## nanpan (Jun 12, 2018)

Banned for having that blue rose I can't afford.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 12, 2018)

Banned for cute sig


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 12, 2018)

Banned because delayed happy birthday Haimy


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

Banned for tropical fishies.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 12, 2018)

Banned for those squiggly lines in your user title 



RedTropicalFish said:


> Banned because delayed happy birthday Haimy



Aww, thank you! <3


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2018)

Banned for more posts than me.


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

banned for cowboy bebop


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Banned for four birds in signature.


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

banned for posting in the basement so much


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Banned for username starting with an “h”.


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

banned for being online rn


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Banned for being invisible.


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

Banned for joining in 2013


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 13, 2018)

Banned for that silver trophy


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

Banned for being a great friend.


----------



## hestu (Jun 13, 2018)

banned for changing your sig


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 15, 2018)

Banned for letting a bird use a skateboard


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

Banned for being a Pokemon fan


----------



## hestu (Jun 15, 2018)

banned for your NN ID


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 15, 2018)

You're banned for having a rad signature


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 15, 2018)

You’re banned for having so many cute icons in your sidebar


----------



## Zane (Jun 15, 2018)

banned for super adorable bat avatar


----------



## hestu (Jun 16, 2018)

banned for being a great person


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

Banned for having too many feathers now.


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

banned because feathers are great


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 17, 2018)

banned for not having enough birbs


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Banned for too many collectibles


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

banned for only having rose collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2018)

Banned for having a trophy collectible


----------



## hestu (Jun 17, 2018)

banned for having an animated sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Banned for not having an animated sig


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

banned for using that smiley


----------



## Zane (Jun 18, 2018)

banned for always being so sweet when you ban me ;-;


----------



## s o p h i e (Jun 18, 2018)

banned for rainbow pastel text in sig


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

banned for ur cute plants


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2018)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 18, 2018)

Banned for having three fours in the start of your 3ds fc.


----------



## hestu (Jun 18, 2018)

banned for joining this year


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 23, 2018)

Banned for having 4 birds in your sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 23, 2018)

Banned for having no actual avatar or signature.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 24, 2018)

Banned for four roses


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 24, 2018)

Banned for too many mittens


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 24, 2018)

Banned for too many cakes


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2018)

banned for having a sig that was too big


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Banned for too many feathers


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2018)

banned for only having roses


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 24, 2018)

Banned for wearing glasses in avatar


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2018)

banned for discriminating against those of us with poor vision


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jun 25, 2018)

I smell a ban coming on.

Banned for over expensive collectibles and I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 25, 2018)

Banned from being obsessed with inklings.


----------



## hestu (Jun 25, 2018)

banned for having the word butt in your nn id


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2018)

Banned for having more posts than me still.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for disliking One Piece


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for liking TF2


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

BANNED FOR NOT LIKING TF2 SMFH


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for all caps


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for liking my hero academia


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for bringing Hysteria.  I wanted chaos, lmao


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for wanting chaos and not Hysteria


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for joining recently


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for funny sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for that mini Giratina in your sig


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for the fab sig


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for disco ball egg


----------



## LeviTheHysteriaBringer (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for having the word doubt in your sig


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for dedicating your sig to advertising


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for TF2 avatar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for MHA aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for doubt in signature


----------



## ellarella (Jun 26, 2018)

banned for having a non-cowboy bebop signature


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2018)

Banned for giant pig in avatar


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 27, 2018)

Banned for no pig in avatar


----------



## hestu (Jun 27, 2018)

banned for very bright signature


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2018)

Banned for banning too many people


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jun 28, 2018)

Banned for refusing to go.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2018)

Banned for being the gif queen


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

Banned for not being the gif queen


----------



## hestu (Jun 29, 2018)

Banned for having less than 500 posts


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

Banned for not having less than 500 posts


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 29, 2018)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## hestu (Jun 29, 2018)

Banned for no pics in your sig


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 29, 2018)

Banned for pics in your sig


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jun 29, 2018)

Banned for having your 3DS code end on an even number.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2018)

Banned for just recently joining the forum.


----------



## hestu (Jun 30, 2018)

banned for always being the person that i ban


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Banned for banning me so many times


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2018)

BANNED FOR tHAT YELLOW ROSE


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Banned for all purple collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 30, 2018)

Banned for not fully appreciating the beauty of blue and purple collectibles


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 30, 2018)

Banned for not banning someone who doesn’t appreciate purple and blue collectibles sooner


----------



## hestu (Jun 30, 2018)

banned for being a creature of the night


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2018)

Banned for making me ban you more often


----------



## hestu (Jun 30, 2018)

banned for always being the person that bans me


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for wearing green pansies which doesn't exist in acnl.


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned bc it's a clover


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for green eyes


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

banned for bebop dance in your sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for a bird skateboarding instead of a bird dancing


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

banned for banning me for the skateboarding bird more than once


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for having really cool feathers that I wish I had


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

banned for having the blue mote of flame that i wish i had!


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned because you have two of the same house collectibles (I would offer a trade but I can't gift it Dx)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for having your username change as a visible collectible.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for judging me. I do what I want <o/


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for banning me because I'm cool


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

banned for being back from the dead


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for wanting someone to stay dead.


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

banned for twisting my words around


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2018)

Banned for Pokeball collectible


----------



## hestu (Jul 1, 2018)

banned bc i <3 my pokeball


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because your collectibles are uneven. (Pokeball and Silver ACNL Trophy)


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned bc yours are more uneven!


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because my collectibles don't even have a theme.


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

banned for not having a collectible theme


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for being unoriginal


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for being insulting ;(


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for not realizing this game is basically insulting the person above you


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for moving accounts


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for not realizing the password change thing on bell tree caused it


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for not remembering your password or whatever it is


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for carrying this on


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for banning me for carrying on the topic of you moving accounts due to a password reset


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for being banned


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for carrying on the topic of you moving accounts due to a password reset


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for the vanilla vs choclate fight.


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for liking seafood


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned forextingusing flame


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for forgetting a space


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for owning an apple


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for having two of the same flower


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for Eastern Sky


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for never yielding


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for 2 am squad regretting it


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for 1am Squad living life on the edge


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for being in a different time zone


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for living an hour ahead


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because your lucky(It's hot here)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for spelling you're wrong. (pffft it's over 100 degrees Fahrenheit, during the day, where I am)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for shamerocks (Do you get snow? Idon't)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for not getting snow (no, I don't. Once a year if I'm lucky)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for getting snow (It's never snowed here)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because snow is magical. (rip)


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

(Rip, indeed) Banned for Magic: The Gathering


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because I don't play it


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned forwhatever you referenced (Boi)


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because I did reference it, I just don't play it


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because of coming back from the dead.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned because of coming back from the dead.


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for double comment


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for so many posts in the early morning


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for epic avatar


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

banned for having a link in your sig


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 2, 2018)

banned for not having a link in your sig


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

banned because you don't either


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for banning someone for not having a link but also not having a link


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

banned for posting at the same time as me


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## hestu (Jul 2, 2018)

banned because nobody's perfect


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for not having a full stop in the end of your post.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2018)

Banned for an aggressive period at the end of your post


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for My Hero Academia


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for being a kindred spirit


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for blue roses


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for no profile picture


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for having a 3DS, Switch, AND Wii U


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for joining tbt on my birthday month.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for not joining tbt on my birthday month.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for also not joining TBT on my birthday month


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for checkandmate


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for joining today


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for joining in 2011


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 3, 2018)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for joining in 2013


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 4, 2018)

banned for reviving old threads


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for also having 1 egg


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for being CEO of thot inc.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for not being an employee


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2018)

banned because begone thot


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned because you have over 20,000 bells


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for having under 100 bells


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for joining the day before the Fourth of July


----------



## moo_nieu (Jul 4, 2018)

banned for your bells being close to 666


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for having two towns


LOL, I ninja’d you with the same post!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned because I got ninja'd (lol ikr)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for arousing my suspicion


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for cake


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for no signature


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for only a picture in signature


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 4, 2018)

^

Banned for getting angry at resetti because he was trying to do his job


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for just text in signature


EDIT: My point still stands


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for joining 4 years ago


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 4, 2018)

^

Banned for eating a burrito

EDIT: It was my burrito you fool!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for only seven posts


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 4, 2018)

^

banned for being a anime weabo


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for only being a junior member


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 4, 2018)

^

Banned because this is the stupidest game I could find in the basement


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for thinking a forum game is stupid


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 4, 2018)

^

Banned for thinking its ilegal for licking a doornob in other planets

EDIT: Its a spongebob reference. I just put it into here because season one through 3 is good


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for funny references


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 4, 2018)

^

Banned for seeing this message


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for trying to hide


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 4, 2018)

^

banned for seeking me


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for leaving ^ on every post.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for being a hypocrite since you also left it on your post.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for making the top of your line-up all blue collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 4, 2018)

Banned for so many mitten collectibles


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for only rose collectibles.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for making the image sig too hard to read.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for joining today


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for joining two days ago.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for heating love


----------



## lunatepic (Jul 5, 2018)

banned for bad eggs


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for incomplete signature


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for having text signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for only two cake collectibles


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned because I'm on diet. (Jk)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2018)

Banned for being funny


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2018)

Banned for constantly banning each other.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Banned for small signature


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 6, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 6, 2018)

banned for having cake


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Banned for coming out of hiding


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 6, 2018)

banned for not enough memes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Banned for too many memes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2018)

Banned for not putting a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2018)

Banned for aggressive period at the end of your sentence


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 7, 2018)

Banned for judging a grammar teacher.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 7, 2018)

Banned for having only two collectibles in your line-up


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

Banned for not changing dancing man signature


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 7, 2018)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

Banned for agreeing with me


----------



## hestu (Jul 7, 2018)

banned for anime aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2018)

Banned for banning me so many times (again)


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned because I'm bored!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned because me too.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for banning someone for the same reason.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for cool character of a cool show in your avatar!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for being a kind person.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for disregarding Psydye's compliment.


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

banned for joining 3 days ago


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for joining two years ago.


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

banned for joining 5 years ago


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for not joining five years ago.


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

banned for only having 4 collectibles


----------



## spookbunny (Jul 8, 2018)

banned for having 666 bells


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

banned for judging my bell count


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for joining in February


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

banned for joining in july


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned because it’s July and not February right now.


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

banned because the current month is irrelevant


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for a skateboarding parakeet in your sig.


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

banned bc that parakeet is cooler than i'll ever be


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for self-doubting(you can do it)!


----------



## hestu (Jul 8, 2018)

banned for being uplifting


----------



## Psydye (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for dem wonderful feathers.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2018)

Banned for being so kind.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for being generous.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 9, 2018)

banned for complimenting someone


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for only finding one egg.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for being a newbie.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for not being a newbie.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for being newer than I am.


----------



## hestu (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for still being fairly new


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for both being newer than me.


----------



## DolphinCube (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for being a older member then me


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for the grammar mistakes you did there. *than and *an


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for being one of the grammar police.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for banning the grammar police.
(Have you watched superwoman's video of grammar police? Lmao)


----------



## hestu (Jul 9, 2018)

banned bc your sig isn't centered


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned because idk how to do it. XD


----------



## hestu (Jul 9, 2018)

banned for having less posts than me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for never changing your avi (it is p fabulous tho)


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned because you ninja'd me :"(


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned because idk how to do it. XD




```
[CENTER]Enter text here[/CENTER]
```

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned for not knowing how to center something smh


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned because I was being sarcastic... Literally... lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for making me have to edit this.


----------



## hestu (Jul 9, 2018)

banned for having all blue or purple collectibles and then 1 bright green one


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned because I was being sarcastic... Literally... lol



How does one understand sarcasm in a emotionless message lmao

@above banned for cute birbs


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for replying to a post.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 9, 2018)

Banned for less than 50 posts.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for banning a newcomer


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for making the man in your signature dance for months.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for banning people.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned because I saw you post this before.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for smiling cutesy boy in avatar.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for not a smiling boi in your avatar.


----------



## Dracotori (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for having a sailor as an avatar.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for bootiful Steve Perry  : , )


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2018)

Banned for TF2 avatar.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for judging avatars.


----------



## Psydye (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for hating on 80's music(yeah, I saw that). Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for having no images in your sig


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned for having only 8 collectibles in your lineup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for having very cute birds.


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned for the compliment


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for not having better birds than mine


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned bc my birds are the best birds


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for lying


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned bc i would never lie about birds


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for lying about lying about birds


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned for accusing me of lying


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for banning people because of true accusations


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned bc you're delusional apparently


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for using the word "apparently"


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned for trying to restrict my vocabulary


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for not acknowledging capital letters


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned bc capitalization doesn't matter


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for being to lazy to even type the word "Because"


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned bc i'm just using my time more wisely than you i guess


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for feeling the need to use "because" in every banning


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned bc i'll do what i want


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for torturing 4 children in front of their parents


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned bc you're crazy apparently


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for doing whatever they want, AKA murdering 4 children in front of their parents. This just in, she has drove a car with a bomb inside an orphanage killing 7 children, injuring 15, killing 3 workers, and injuring 5. Wow. You monster.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for banning one user so many times.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for not banning one user so many times.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for same avatar and signature since I last saw you post.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for the exact same reason.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2018)

banned for being too new


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for being too old.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for being older than I am


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jul 11, 2018)

banned because why not


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned because of that attractive anime guy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned cause he's actually not attractive


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for doubting


----------



## Flare (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for Buck


----------



## hestu (Jul 11, 2018)

banned for blank avatar


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2018)

Banned for posting here again, thereby violating multiple bans.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for tongue in signature


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for bad dancing in signature


----------



## Psydye (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for having one of my favorite villagers as your avatar.


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for having ruined their perfect Post Count of 7,777 Posts


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned because if she didn't it would be Illuminati.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for not having 777 posts.


----------



## hestu (Jul 12, 2018)

banned for having less than 100 posts


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for still only having 666 bells.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for being able to post 4x faster than me

Like I wonder what you use that finger for *wink wink*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for funny boi in sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for TF2 avatar (again).


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for not having 777 posts.



Banned because I have 777 posts now!!! Take that!


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for having 777 posts


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for having less than 777 posts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned for TF2 avatar (again).



no need to ban again 

Banned for banning my avatar like 3 times lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for having an insane, murderous arsonist as your profile pic.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for an innocent avatar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Banned for having an insane, murderous arsonist as your profile pic.



You know that's sig worthy lmao

@Pokeclasher banned for changing your avi after so longgg


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 12, 2018)

banned for always posting in the basement


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for not posting enough in the basement.


----------



## thatonemayor (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for only having roses as collectibles and not being inclusive of other flowers.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned because all other flowers are terrible compared to roses.


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for not liking lillies


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 12, 2018)

Ty for banning cowboy bebop for me^^^

Banned for cute mayor :>


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned because I'm flattered you found it funny enough for your signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2018)

Banned for being flattered.


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

banned for having 4 roses


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for NOT having roses.


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

banned bc i do have roses, i'm just no displaying them rn


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2018)

banned because cheese


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for short signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for having four 4's in your 3ds friend code.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for not having any friend code.


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for having more bells than me


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for spending all your bells.


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for not spending more bells


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for having 666 bells


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for having less than that amount in bells.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned for having less than that amount in bells.



^ See quote for more details.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned for being a clock connoisseur.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned because I am not "a" clock connoisseur but rather THE clock connoisseur, who knows a torsion pendulum clock when they see one.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned because clocks are becoming more and more irrelevant.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned cause clocks are lit and you're wrong


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned because phones can tell the time easily.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned because clocks are becoming more and more irrelevant.



Banned because atomic clocks are arguably one of the most relevant inventions in our modern world.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2018)

Banned because I have no idea what an atomic clock is.


Banned for making me look it up.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned for banning him twice.


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for having 2 cakes


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned for having 2 のs.


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for discriminating against my のs


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned for creating an army of white birds meant to take over Earth.


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

banned bc my birds have no ill intentions


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned for lying yet again


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for always accusing me of lying


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for being able to read their minds to figure out if they have ill intentions


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

banned bc i never said i could read minds


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned for not admitting you can read minds.


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for posting too much in the basement


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for posting too little in the basement


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned because you're wrong.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for having a small loop in your signature that's not infinite.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned for being a skeleton.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned because a skeleton has infiltrated you and is now inside you.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned because we all have skeletons inside us.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 14, 2018)

banned because we have organs inside of the skeletons that are inside us


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned because I don't have a skeleton


----------



## hestu (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for not having a skeleton bc that's horrifying


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 14, 2018)

banned for thinking jellyfish are horrifying


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2018)

Banned for being banned more lately.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

Banned for having less bells lately.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

Banned for having more bells lately.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

Banned for stealing 90% of my post. Lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2018)

Banned because all is fair in love and war.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 15, 2018)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## hestu (Jul 15, 2018)

banned for having a pink sig


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 15, 2018)

banned for having an awesome sig


----------



## hestu (Jul 15, 2018)

banned for that compliment


----------



## neoratz (Jul 15, 2018)

banned for the letter I in your icon not having a dot >:O


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for clown-looking avatar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2018)

neoratz said:


> banned for the letter I in your icon not having a dot >:O



Omg i just noticed this lol 

@above banned for teasing us in your sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned because I like teasing you guys.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for teasing.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for still only two cake collectibles.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for still only rose collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for hooded man in avatar (reminds me of Robin Hood).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for appearing on over 10+ pages on this thread or who knows how long you were on.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned because it's a free thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned because I disagree!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned because your profile pic actually matches with your post.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for dog villager in avatar instead of cat villager in avatar.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned because I love both.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for being a junior member.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned for taking too long with your bebop sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 16, 2018)

Banned because it’s a work in progress.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned because you're almost at 8000 posts. :O


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned because you’re almost at 1,000 posts.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for editing your post. (Classic ban reason xD)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2018)

See reason for editing.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for explaining the ban in an edit.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for smile emoji


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned because there are worse emojis I could be using.  Lol


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 17, 2018)

Silly. Banned for collectibles only from this month


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned because they were made available in the month of June.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for blue collectibles.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for having collectibles that make people hungry.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned because I think you're hungry rn lmao.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for being banned before


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for text signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for being the person I ban most lately.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 17, 2018)

banned for banning Pokeclasher the most lately


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT the same month as Pokeclasher.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 17, 2018)

banned cause it's your 5 year anniversary


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned for only joining this year.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jul 17, 2018)

banned for spending 5 years on this forum, posting everyday


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 17, 2018)

Banned because I didn’t post every day.  I went on a hiatus.  Twice.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for taking breaks from this forum twice.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for judging people on taking breaks.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for still under 100 posts.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for still low on bells.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for no eggs.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned because no one cares for eggs.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned because egg counts for everyone needs to go away.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned because your a space cowboy


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for not being anywhere outside of Earth.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 18, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned for not being anywhere outside of Earth.



Banned for existing in 2014


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Twikster said:


> Banned for existing in 2014





Banned because there’s no context to that and therefore it makes no sense.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for needing context for a silly game


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned because your banning me for agreeing


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned because that’s my line.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned because it's mine now


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for stealing my lines.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Banned for not ever using that line


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because it's still your first month here.


----------



## ShyGamerGurl (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because your profile is too "edgy".


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for having peaches as a native fruit.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for being too new


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for having less than 50 bells.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for the obsession  of posting


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT in April.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for Kardashian religion


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for getting ninja’d.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for uncreativeness with banning


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because I’m using what’s given to me.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Fine. Banned for being a cowboy


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because that’s just the name of the show.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for not throwing anything at me (get it?!)


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because she didn't knew it was a show.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for ninja’ing me.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for getting me ninga'd


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for not having an image in your signature.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because you just banned yourself


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for that roast


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for having an egg


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for not being in the kardashian religion


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for being a religious zealot.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 19, 2018)

Jeremy said:


> ^Banned for having 0% warning.



Banned for not checking my posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for just now joining the forums.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for being way too active on his thread


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for liking the Kardashians


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for judging


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

KindredSpirit said:


> Banned because you just banned yourself



oooh that fire XD

@above banned for a default avatar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for only having cake collectibles


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for two Waluigi eggs. You don’t need that many you hoarder


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because it's his choice to become a hoarder.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because supermario64 is a she


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for burning my eyes


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for burning me.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for Riley of Port


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned because Port signifies the “port” the bebop ship stays at in Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for Pokemon


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for joining this month


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for joining in April.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for not joinig in April


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2018)

Banned for joining the same month as me.


----------



## Trip_Away (Jul 20, 2018)

ban for anime profile photo.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for only 4 posts


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned because you watch the Kardashians.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for backing off the haters


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned because HATERS NEEDS TO BACK OFF!!


----------



## sigh (Jul 20, 2018)

banned for banning magpie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for banning pokeclasher.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned  for having a default profile pic


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for having a pretty profile pic and sig (not gonna lie, I like it!).


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

LOL thanks!
Your still being banned because I'm jealous of the amount of bells you have


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2018)

You're welcome! 

But you're going to be banned for acknowledging my compliment.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for complimenting each other.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for your signature not being complete


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned because it will be complete “soon”.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for using a lemon emote.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for hating on lemon emote


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for assuming that I hate the lemon emote


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for being a hypocrite and using the lemon emote xD


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for almost-creepy version of K.K. avatar (I?m sorry, I don?t know why, it just is, lmao).


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for being here for 5 years


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for joining this month.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned for being forgetful


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 20, 2018)

Banned because some people forget things.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned because you must have a reason for banning.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for editing your post


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned because everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## Keldi (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for screaming at haters to back off


----------



## sigh (Jul 21, 2018)

banned for having more bells than me


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## sigh (Jul 21, 2018)

LOL

banned for banning me for changing my username


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for all three of you for not putting a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for having an even number of posts.


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for having too many collectibles


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for having a few collectibles


----------



## Keldi (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for having no collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for having less than 2,000 posts.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for having more than 8000 posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for having less than 1,000 posts (though that will change soon, lol).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for not reaching over 9000 posts.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 21, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for not reaching over 9000 posts.



Banned for not reaching over 150 posts let alone 9000


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 21, 2018)

banned for also having a sailor moon profile picture!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for being the same age as me.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru (Jul 21, 2018)

I?m actually 5 months older^^
banned for the "signature is coming soon"-signature


----------



## Twikster (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for having a signature at all


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2018)

banned for having a gyroid in your sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2018)

Banned for banning me a lot of times.


----------



## hestu (Jul 21, 2018)

banned for banning me for the same reasons


----------



## sigh (Jul 21, 2018)

banned for having adorable birds in your sig


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for having marshal in your avatar <3


----------



## Twikster (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for a username with the letter ‘h’


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for your username reminding me of the Twix candy bars.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned because now I'm craving for twix.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for adding a blue rose to your collectibles.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for also having a blue rose in your collectibles.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for not having a blue rose in collectibles.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for too many roses


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for not having a collectible.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for having a profile pic that lacks in colour.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for no signature at all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for barely having a signature


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2018)

banned for changing your sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for not changing your signature.


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2018)

banned bc i just did


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 22, 2018)

Banned for not having a pokeball on the left of your collectible lineup


----------



## hestu (Jul 22, 2018)

banned bc i can't afford 2 pokeballs ;(


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for inviting koroks to this forum.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for no signature at ALL.


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

banned for only having 3 collectibles


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for having more than 50 tbt out


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for changing your avatar and Sig.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for not acknowledging the awesomeness of my new sig pic


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

banned for sobbing mathematically


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for having only three 4's.


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

banned for still having no sig


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because I WILL have a sig soon.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for having less than 500 posts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for not having a Waluigi egg


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because I don’t like Waluigi eggs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for not liking a cute purple egg smh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because my favorite color is red.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned cause that has nothin to do with anything xDDD


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because I think you love purple way too much lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because you have two 2's in your friend code.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because I don’t know what your favorite color is.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for not knowing my favourite colour.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because it’s impossible for me to know without you telling me what it is.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because you should get to know shellzilla.


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

banned for small text in your sig


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because its not my fault. The one who made the Sig did this


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

banned for not accepting blame


----------



## Twikster (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned becajse you have a pretty cool sog actually


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for spelling errors


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for being one of the grammar police xD


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

banned for using the term "grammar police"


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned because your signature is creeping me out.  ; ;


----------



## Twikster (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for discriminating against leaves


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for using light colours in your text sig.


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for joining this month


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for joining two years ago. And I FINALLY have a sig so you can't ban me for that now!


----------



## hestu (Jul 23, 2018)

Banned for getting a sig


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for creepy creatures in your signature.


----------



## hestu (Jul 24, 2018)

banned bc koroks are cute, not creepy


----------



## Espurr (Jul 24, 2018)

banned for having koroks in your signature
breath of the wild made me stop trusting them


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for trapping Isabelle between two apples


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for no theme


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for also not having a theme


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because you ninja'd me.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for having an animated Sig


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for saying Pokemon three times in all caps in your bio


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for being too perfect to be banned


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because that song in your sig is evidence that your villagers are being abused physically and mentally


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for editing your message today at 12:55 PM.


----------



## sigh (Jul 24, 2018)

banned for no particular reason at all, but you're banned regardless


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for missing Shari.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for outstanding rose collectible with the two cake collectibles.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because thank you! I'm getting another blue rose!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because it wasn’t a compliment and the number of collectibles is 2:1.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for thinking we care about him getting a new signature soon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for calling you villagers poop


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because I liked the last avatar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for the same reason


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for the same reason


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for not the same reason. This one's better


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for that banning making no sense


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for not getting my ban joke.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for editing your post


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for just one cake collectible.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for denying my healthy one-cake diet.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because a cake is not healthy I guess


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for having two cakes which is even unhealthier


----------



## Twikster (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned because screw healthy diets


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for screwing healthy diets. Ew.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 24, 2018)

banned for displaying a parody that may be considered inappropriate for some audiences in your signature


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for blaming me and not blaming it's origin, PeanutButterGamer


----------



## Espurr (Jul 24, 2018)

banned for attempting to pass blame for your own conscious decision


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for using, as our lord and savior the Supreme Leader RiceGum has said.....

_"biggg word"_


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for being confusing.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for fascism


----------



## MilkToast (Jul 24, 2018)

banned for banning spike


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for no signature


----------



## hestu (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for your new avatar


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for the bottom left and bottom right collectibles not being the same in your lineup.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for still not having a sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 24, 2018)

.yztid gnieb rof dennaB


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for typing backwards.


----------



## hestu (Jul 24, 2018)

Banned for STILL only having 4 collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for having a full lineup of collectibles.


----------



## koopasta (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for the first 4 digits of your friendcode being the same number.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because the first three are the same number.  The fourth digit is a 1.


----------



## koopasta (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for pointing out my mistake


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for Baldi's Basic and not hiding your width extension


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for dancing demoman in signature.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for denying demoman


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I don’t like TF2.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for



 ..
O


----------



## sigh (Jul 25, 2018)

banned because it's been quite a few posts since i've swung the ban hammer


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 25, 2018)

banned for having too cute of a signature.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for the bird creature from the "up" movie in your signature.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2018)

PyroMike said:


> Banned for denying demoman



This quote gives me life 

@above banned for identifying that bird thingy so easily


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## hestu (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I keep having to ban you


----------



## ShadowLelouch97 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for having to continuously ban them.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I wanted to ban @hillaruhsaur


----------



## hestu (Jul 25, 2018)

banned because you ban me enough as is


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I’m banning you for Pokeclasher.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I was gonna ban her ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for less than 100 bells.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I have been banning you many times now.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for banning him so many times


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for banning me so many times.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for banning me so many times.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for still not having a sig.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for having a signature now.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for being online at the same time as I am.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for having to ban you in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for having less than 500 posts.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for banning you under 2 mins


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for constantly switching between threads.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for not coming up with a different reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for being a lizard instead of a dog.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because shellzilla may be a hybrid of a lizard and a dog?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I don't have an option to be a lizard.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for being a hybrid.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for not being a lizard.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because you assumed that I'm a hybrid.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for being a Blue Jays fan.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I'm also a fan of F1.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for Hella big signature.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for extreme communism.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for calling people communists and fascists.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for not being american


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I am American, I just don’t like it here.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

No you're Spike

Banned for lying and posting too quick for me to follow up and nonsensical banning


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because I'm not a communist.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for claiming you have haters to increase your ego by decreasing it


----------



## sigh (Jul 25, 2018)

banned for monokumas in your avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for having two towns.


----------



## sigh (Jul 25, 2018)

banned for having one town


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for pretentious acts of argumentative homecomings.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for changing that legendary dancing signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because you're not sharing your two slices of cake.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Unbanned because that banning was reasonable


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for unBEARable behavior


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for making puns. That is your PUNishment.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for making a pun while banning someone for making a pun.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for bebopping past the limit


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for ladies of smash


----------



## Twikster (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for murdering innocent teddies in your sig


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned because that's not me, it's Monokuma


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for a signature where Monokuma murders innocent teddies.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for a signature that is just alerting us you will get one


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for quoting a pun in your sig


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 25, 2018)

Banned for scary dancing men


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for the bear that is terrorising another bear in your signature.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for having a perfectly normal signature


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for making me read your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for focusing on signatures.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 26, 2018)

banned for joining exactly three weeks ago
ignoring exact time


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for having obsession with espurr.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for having to be the same person I have to ban most of the time.


----------



## hestu (Jul 26, 2018)

banned for using one of the site's avatars


----------



## Twikster (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for good ass collectibles


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for not taking full advantage of the site's width and height with avatars


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned because I keep getting to ban you.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 26, 2018)

banned for having a blue rose


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for isabelle


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for only one collectible still.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for only having rose collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for no collectibles.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for still not having a signature.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for having a nice sig


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for the compliment.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for keeping the Signature by Tiff thing in your sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2018)

Banned for being the person I ban the most lately.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for the same reason as well. AGAIN.


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for having the same native fruit.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for not banning people enough.


----------



## PyroMike (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for excessive banning


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for still just one cake collectible.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for only joining this year!


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for being an oldie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for joining in the same year as me.


----------



## Twikster (Jul 27, 2018)

Banned for existing in the same year as me


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for joining 1 day later than my birthday


----------



## Espurr (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for joining on fragrance day


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for trapping Isabelle between two apples that are bigger than her face.


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

^Banned for not being online.


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for joining on christmas


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for bringing in koroks again.


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for always banning me because of my koroks


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned because koroks are creepy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned because you just came back online.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned because I am always online *hit markers*


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for saying koroks are creepy


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for always being the last person I see when checking this thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for making me log back on to ban you once more.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for almost having same amount of bells and posts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned because the forums aren't giving me enough bells (and that I should stop making short posts).


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned because you made me giggle for some reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for being an awesome person.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for having a snowflake sig in july


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for not realizing its winter here.


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for expecting me to know where you live


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for not realizing ITS IN MY SIG


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for existing.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for making me sad


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for being sad. Emotions are for the weak 

I'm kidding, I am sorry


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for having a really cool sig


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for the compliment


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Ummmmmmm Banned for not liking my compliment


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for assuming I didn't like your compliment. I have just done so


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for having so many collectibles


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for having collectibles which are all accented with red


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for saying I can't have red collectibles red is my fav


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for having a good point


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned because you ninja'd me ;-;


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for having 2 tasty cakes


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for also having two tasty cakes


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for having 3 blue items


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned because blue is the new red


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned since pink is the new blue


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for the orange is the new black reference.


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for making me edit this post.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for a blurry signature.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for a pink sig


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for banning me a lot recently.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for banning me


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for banning people who ban you


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for banning me for banning people


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning people.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for making a long reason for banning


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for not accepting a paragraph of a reason.


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for not changing the subject


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for bringing up subjects outside of school


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for having a party popper


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for having too many father collectibles.


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for not having any collectibles


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for collectable shaming!


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for only having 1 collectible, as nice as it may be


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for replying to me. Smh.


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for using an acronym


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for lack of punctuation.


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned because i couldn't care less about punctuation


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned because M O O D .


----------



## hestu (Jul 28, 2018)

banned for having 3 bells


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for forgetting the ABD and making assumptions!


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for having no sig


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for being a hypocrite!


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for calling me a hypocrite when I do have a signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2018)

Banned for banning people a lot today.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Banned for that pose in your avatar. oooh


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 29, 2018)

Banned for having a simple pose in your avatar, spice up yo life


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Banned for having an extraordinary creepy bat thingy in your avatar.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 29, 2018)

Banned for being so innocent that this thread almost got pushed into the second page.


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2018)

banned for the stars in your sig


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

Banned for using sig instead of signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2018)

Banned for having almost 1,500 posts already.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jul 29, 2018)

This game is pretty dumb and silly. zzzzzz


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2018)

banned for bashing the game and not banning anyone


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2018)

Banned for being that person again that I have to ban.


----------



## hestu (Jul 29, 2018)

banned for having more bells than me


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 30, 2018)

/\ Banned for having too many feathers as collectibles


----------



## Espurr (Jul 30, 2018)

banned for pointing up at nothing


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for being a part of the XY post-game.


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for having pears as your town fruit


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for peaches as your town native fruit.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for not stating your native fruit.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned because I have both pears and peaches in my town.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for having a Cowboy Bebop avatar.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Jul 30, 2018)

:-D Banned for the Furriessssss :-D


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for liking horror movies


----------



## hestu (Jul 30, 2018)

banned for joining less than a week ago


----------



## Espurr (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for joining almost two and a half years ago.


----------



## hestu (Jul 30, 2018)

banned for joining before me


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for having a human avatar picture.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 30, 2018)

Banned for exposing your dream address.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

Banned for having less than 100 bells


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

Banned for having more bells than your posts.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 31, 2018)

banned for having a monochromatic avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

Banned for disrespecting hoodie boi.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 31, 2018)

Banned for having more Tasty Cakes than me


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2018)

Banned for asking people if they are Squidward or not.


----------



## sigh (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for taking so long to update your signature


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for not having a pattern in your collectibles (red rose, white rose, red pansies, white pansies)


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for post and bell number being the same


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for being incorrect about my bells and posts


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for just one cake collectible.


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for having an animated sig


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for having less than 100 bells.


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for also having an animated sig


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned because someone else just banned me for that


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned because I didn’t care to read that far back


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for giving completionists a pile of golden poop.


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for botw spoilers


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned because no one deserves a pile of poop.


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned because that's just not true


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned because it is true


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for arguing with me


----------



## Espurr (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for participating in an argument


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for not participating in an argument


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for banning someone who didn’t participate in an argument


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for only having one cake collectible.


----------



## Espurr (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for not displaying any cake collectables


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for also not displaying cake collectables.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for being a Blue Jays fan.


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for changing that classic pfp


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for purple text


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for worshipping Kokichi Ouma from Danganronpa V3 in an "occult" type of way and also standing up when someone says "May the real Slim Shady please stand up?" when you are not the real Slim Shady.


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for being crazy


----------



## Espurr (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for having a four-word message


----------



## hestu (Aug 1, 2018)

banned for pink text


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT in 2016.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for having numbers in your previous message


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for not having numbers 6 and 7 in your friend code.


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for not showing your friend code in the side bar


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for not being on this thread for quite a while.


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for knowing how long it's been since I've been on this thread


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for lovin Bears way to much (I have see no them before I just dot remember what their from)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Bears?  Uh... I don’t love bears.  Are you thinking about PyroMike?  xD


Banned for banning me for the wrong reason.


EDIT: If you’re talking about my villagers, they are just living in my town atm.  Not my dreamies.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for editing your post AND using the reason again from another post that I'm a blue jays fan (I'm not offended lol).


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned because I knew you would say that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned because of being able to foresee my reasons.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for being the mayor of Lorule and not Hyrule.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned because Lorule can be beautiful just as Hyrule.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

Banned for making me want to play LoZ again.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

banned for mozzarella cheese


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Bears?  Uh... I don’t love bears.  Are you thinking about PyroMike?  xD
> 
> 
> Banned for banning me for the wrong reason
> ...



Yeah sometimes I don’t see posts and get confused.

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2018)

banned for -crossing username


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 3, 2018)

Banned for having a blue sky background on your collectibles.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for having an out of season signature


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for no realizing its winter here.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for not realizing I don’t live in your country so how am I supposed to know that


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for not seeing it in my signature someone else has said the same exact thing to me


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for.... I got nothing, and I know I just forgot lol


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for forgetting


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for not realizing I have short term memor- oh. A butterfly


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Wheres the butterfly oh wait Banned for getting distracted


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT after me


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for not welcoming me


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT in June and not July.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for joining in July and not June


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for joining in the same month as me but not in the same year.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for having the opposite realm from me as a town name


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for being two peas in a pod.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for changing your profile pic.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for using a default profile pic.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned because I'm not sure which profile pic to use yet.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned because you should go search for one or request one in the Museum.


----------



## Espurr (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for naming your town 'Port' even though there's only one boat that runs to and from it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned because that one boat carries millions of bells of beetle cargo, and is the sole reason why that town is so rich.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for being a great friend.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for fabulous orange avi


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for having too many purple and blue collectibles.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for only having 1 hard to get collectible


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 4, 2018)

Banned for awesome zelda sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for complementing my sig (thank you so much!)


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for no hard to get collectibles.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for incorrect grammar


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for being a grammar officer.
(I'm one too!)


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 5, 2018)

banned for angry skeleton boi


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for creepy avatar .-.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for having an avatar that's like 70% flat orange


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2018)

banned because chewing gum dragons


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for rainbow text in your sig.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for questioning the ultimate power of the rainbow


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for not having all your text in one line in your signature


----------



## Twikster (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for having no text in your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for kitty in avatar.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for only having rose collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for too much purple.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 5, 2018)

Banned for too much orange.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 5, 2018)

Both of yall banned for not enough purple


----------



## Espurr (Aug 6, 2018)

banned for having your username framed by xs


----------



## Tri (Aug 6, 2018)

I use the power invested in my 100th post to banish that very creepy kitten! Their stare is too powerful.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for thinking Espurr is creepy.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for having almost 1000 bells


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for just a pear and cake collectibles.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for not having 4 4s in the first 4 digit on your FC


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for having two 4's in your FC.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for having lemon cheeks.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for being a sleepy devilish princess and that lemons are good for your face.


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 6, 2018)

banned for naming your mayor after a green dinosaur


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for misspelling 'okay' in your username.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2018)

Banned for liking racing (I?m sorry, I love racing too though ;_; ).


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned for also not having 4 4s in the first 4 digits of your fc


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned because I’m closer to it than you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned because 4 is just a number.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned for taking ownership of an onion lover!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned for being savvy.


----------



## Dracule (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned for daring to take the second-half of our Lord almighty Godzilla’s name.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned for funny joke.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned for banning funny jokes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned because how about yes.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned just because


----------



## Twikster (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned for using lemons


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 8, 2018)

Banned for still not fixing your sig


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 9, 2018)

Banned for having a big sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 9, 2018)

Banned for being half octoling


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

Banned for not having 1,000 posts yet.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2018)

Banned for having over 9,000 posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2018)

Banned for loving onions.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned by the onions


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned because your ban don't make sense.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## wizard (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned because that’s the objective of the game.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for knowing what the objective of the game is


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for being forgetful.


----------



## table (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for being absolutely amazing in every way


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for having eight posts and eight bells as well as joining just yesterday.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for having apples as your native fruit


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for having a sig that makes me laugh literally every single time I see it


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 10, 2018)

Banned for having the name of a bubble gum brand in your title


----------



## Twikster (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for having a triforce in your sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for not realizing it’s the most powerful thing in hyrule


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 11, 2018)

banned because it's Uber Driver not Ooovoo Javer


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for being late again.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned because your avatar is wearing sunglasses


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned because your avatar is not wearing sunglasses.


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned because I feel like banning you


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for too many spoilers


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for banning me because your jealous that you I have more spoilers than you.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for having no info on Pinecone and Pavati.


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for exposing my laziness


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned because I don't think you're actually a wizard


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for questioning my magical authority


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for having a goat as a avatar picture instead of a actual wizard


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for assuming goats can’t be actual wizards


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

banned for not realizing the fact that goats are actually not wizards


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for denying the advanced civilization and social hierarchy that goats have in which wizards are at the top and for also discriminating against goats


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for two candy collectibles and only one cake collectible.


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for having all rose collectibles.
You have no creativity.


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for promoting jumping off bridges


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for... goats.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for disrespecting goats


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

Banned for not having an image in your signature.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 12, 2018)

Banned for not being top poster.


----------



## wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

Banned for existing


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 12, 2018)

Banned for less than 1,000 posts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 12, 2018)

Banned for having to ban you over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 12, 2018)

Banned for banning people


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 13, 2018)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## sigh (Aug 13, 2018)

banned for having a bunch of nice collectibles


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2018)

Banned for having less than 300 posts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 13, 2018)

Banned for banning people at 5 in the morning from where I live.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 13, 2018)

Banned because I'm literally a time traveller.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 13, 2018)

Banned for being a literal time traveller


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 13, 2018)

Banned for posting in the Basement.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 13, 2018)

banned for banning me


----------



## sigh (Aug 13, 2018)

banned for having that coco collectible because i'm highkey jealous


----------



## Twikster (Aug 13, 2018)

Banned for being a sad mayor


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2018)

Banned for being forgetful


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

Banned for apples.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2018)

Banned for only 9 villagers.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2018)

Banned because no one else will move into my town.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 15, 2018)

Banned for checkandmate


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 15, 2018)

Banned for no nintendo ID.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2018)

Banned for no Nintendo ID, much less 3DS FC.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 16, 2018)

Banned for not having a Switch FC displayed


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned cause neither do you


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned because you don’t have one displayed as well.


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned because I don't have one


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 17, 2018)

^ Banned because Skeletons creep me out ;__;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for small text font in your signature.


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for roses


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for the improper use of the word kangaroo.

Banning myself for misreading. Thank you. Have a nice day.


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 17, 2018)

Kangaroos are awesome.

Banned for creeping me out with that avatar


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for not having new signature art and not finding time to draw and edit! :<


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for asking for likes on posts.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for not getting married


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for saying to vm or pm you if you don't reply


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2018)

banned for having desserts in your lineup


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for getting banned by me once again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for space cowboys.


----------



## pumpkinpuppy (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for a gif icon


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for having a small signature


----------



## Keldi (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for an awesome signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for no signature (at the time of this post).


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 17, 2018)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## hestu (Aug 17, 2018)

banned for dancing sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 18, 2018)

Banned for too many koroks


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 18, 2018)

Banned for not enough koroks


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 18, 2018)

Banned for always being late.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2018)

Banned for posting more and not lurking as much.


----------



## hestu (Aug 18, 2018)

banned for still not having more than 4 collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 18, 2018)

Banned for only eight feathers and not twelve.


----------



## hestu (Aug 18, 2018)

Banned bc I have more than 12 feathers, they're just not on display rn


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 18, 2018)

Banned for not having Makar in sig tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned for having a sig that doesn't match your aesthetic


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned for the low quality avatar. Like the skellie tho.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned because wtf is your avatar?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned because they don't know how to fix a collar on a uniform.


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned because my pfp is pixel art, not low quality.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

Is that really? It looked like poorly scaled pic tho.
Banned for no signature.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned because I thought your avatar was an owl lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned for new avatar.


----------



## Espurr (Aug 19, 2018)

banned for orange avatar


----------



## hestu (Aug 19, 2018)

banned for trapping isabelle with your apples


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2018)

Banned for trapping your eight feathers with two house collectibles, a trophy collectible, and a poke ball collectible.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for creating a running joke.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for joining in 2015


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for having a gif in sig


----------



## Dormire (Aug 20, 2018)

banned for having "dorito-san" as username


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for having text signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for disproportionate amount of collectibles with two cakes and one rose.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned because I'm working on it. ))


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned because your avvie is too cute.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for that compliment.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for banning compliments


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for not banning compliments.


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 20, 2018)

banned for making your username a fictional character


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for misspelling your username


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for scaring me with an angry skeleton


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for being Mr. Dorito


----------



## elytheia (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for serial painting of eggs


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 20, 2018)

Banned for banning someone for a weird reason


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned for being a potato


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned for using an overused username.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned for clashing those pokes.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned for having my favorite villager.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned for more bells than posts.


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned for far less bells than posts


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Aug 21, 2018)

banned bc june


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned because punchy.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned because pokes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned because Crossing.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned because Crossing.



Your banned for loving onions

I like them too :]


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned for also loving onions (usually cooked/in stuff though)


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Banned because I hate onions.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

banned for hating onions


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for not mentioning ogres being like onions.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for having a villager I have my my sisters GC town


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for loving legend of Zelda


----------



## hestu (Aug 22, 2018)

banned bc LoZ is wonderful


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for not changing avatar.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for keeping spike speigel in your avatar for years.


----------



## hestu (Aug 22, 2018)

banned because i just banned you


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned because OK


----------



## hestu (Aug 22, 2018)

banned because that's not a reason


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for denying the reason of "OK".


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned because your signature is disturbing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for having a sig that's overly cute.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 22, 2018)

banned bc you dont suck


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for being a queen.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Banned for making either an accidental or purposeful Referrence to Miranda Sings in your Title I can’t tell


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because I'm a mirfanda.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for being a mirfanda.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for being a hater.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

banned for having cat ears


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because cat ears are cute..


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for separating your blue roses with tasty cakes.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for having a blue pansie where a blue rose should be


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because you ninja'd me ;-;


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for ninja’ing me earlier at The villager elimination game 3


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because you're literally so revengeful


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for not encasing the cakes with blue roses with mittens


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because pear doesn't taste good with cakes..


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because some people might like it


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because my pear is objectively better.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because the winter mitten I bought from MadMonster is way better


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned because mine is newer, and therefore way more advanced and modern.


----------



## sigh (Aug 23, 2018)

banned because that's just how it goes i don't make the rules


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for having a rainbow espeon


----------



## sigh (Aug 23, 2018)

banned for_ not_ having a rainbow espeon


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

banned for not having a rainbow Lunala


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for being a lunala


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 23, 2018)

banned for having stitches in your town


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 23, 2018)

Banned for banning me for having stitches in my town


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

banned for having a pear collectible
jk there is no reason for banning you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for being so nice


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for being a senior member.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for not sharing cakes.


----------



## sigh (Aug 24, 2018)

banned for loving onions


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because I'm jealous of your Leif collectible ;-; jk lol


----------



## sigh (Aug 24, 2018)

banned because ..... because .


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for sulking.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for being annoying in 'the last person to post wins' thread.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because it takes commitment to do it for that long.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because you need more collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because you failed your commitment lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because you were trying to get me to say I’m stupid.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because I had to stop you so lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because Spike Spiegel .exe cannot be stopped.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned cause I bet I can stop you


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned cause I just did it.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for being the 56762th one to post on this thread.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because 56762 is a lucky number.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned because I want to


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for having no eggs


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 24, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Banned for having no eggs



^
|


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 24, 2018)

Banned for also having no eggs


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned because you don't have eggs too -_-


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

Banning all of us for having no eggs.


----------



## hestu (Aug 25, 2018)

banned for having almost 10k posts


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned for only having  7,271 posts


----------



## hestu (Aug 25, 2018)

banned for only having 727 posts


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned because I’m newish


----------



## hestu (Aug 25, 2018)

banned for not joining sooner


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned cause I didn’t really know what TBT was when I started playing new leaf


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned because Detroit is a meh


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned for disrespecting my state


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned because Detroit is a city, not a state.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 25, 2018)

Banned because I was talking about dissrespecting a city in my state


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned because I was talking about the game.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for organizing your collectibles


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for liking puppies (jk they're adorable)


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having pears in your collectibles.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having no collectibles at ALL.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for being too cool


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having a twink octoling avatar.


----------



## Espurr (Aug 26, 2018)

banned for collar adjustment


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for freaky Espurr avatar.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for trapping your villagers in a giant apricorn nut thingy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having blue collectibles.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for being Godzilla’s cousin.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having so much tbt out


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having an egg lmao


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for clashing Pok?mon


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having a cute dog.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having a switch when I don't.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for not having a switch.


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 26, 2018)

You?re banned for banning somebody at 1:50 pm on August 26th 2018 2 days before Chrissy?s Birthday.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned because your first post was about banning me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for keeping this thread going.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for playing twilight princess


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having Rosie in your signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having Isabelle look so cute in your profile.


----------



## LiamGG (Aug 26, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for having Isabelle look so cute in your profile.



Banned for using a default avatar.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for mocking pizza steve


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

banned for having a gyroid in your sig


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for the long absence from this thread.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for also having bones in your sig


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for not appreciating the cute pup.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned because I do like him


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

banned for having a scroll bar in your sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned because it doesent she that on mobile


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

banned because i'm not on mobile rn so i wouldn't know


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for changing your collectibles (The new ones are great though).


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

banned for the nice compliment


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having the arcade lineup without a teris grid :,(

(But srsly looks greattt)


----------



## Antonio (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned because wario is better


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having a unicorn ride a man.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having a japanese title


----------



## hestu (Aug 26, 2018)

banned for being online rn


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for not being online rn


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for being online


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 26, 2018)

You’re banned for joining on hallows eve


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for having no TBT.


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 26, 2018)

Banned for not knowing I created FLASH BACK FRIDAY.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I ban myself for thinking TBT stood for Throw Back Thursday. Still don’t know what it means.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having 4 TBT now.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having 620 TBT


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

You are banned for being wrong since after this post I'll have 1 more TBT! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for using blue text


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for using plain text.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

banned for judging me


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for changing from plain text to custom text.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned cause what else am I supposed to do. Ⓣⓗⓘⓢ    ?⃝


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for using circle thingies


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for being a Tangy lover and not a Mitzi lover.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for destroying Tangy Nation. 

i just made that up lol


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for ummmmmmmm  Having blue hair


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for still having a twink Octoling avatar.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having a gif avatar


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banning for having an anti-gif avatar(?)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned because I don’t want to buy one and be broke


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for not being broke


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned For having more bells than me yet you joined way after me


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having two tasty cake collectibles.
Hyrule's banned for having a patchwork dog avatar.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having no tasty cake collectibles


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Dormire said:


> Banned for having two tasty cake collectibles.
> Hyrule's banned for having a patchwork dog avatar.



It’s duck hunt but ok.

Banned for having common collectibles


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

I ban myself for not recognizing the duck hunt dog but I also ban you for having winter mittens when it's not winter yet.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> It’s duck hunt but ok.
> 
> Banned for having common collectibles



Banned for playing splatoon 2

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dormire said:


> I ban myself for not recognizing the duck hunt dog but I also ban you for having winter mittens when it's not winter yet.


Banned for having no winter mittens


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for banning me for playing a game I love


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Banned for banning me for playing a game I love



Banned for loving splatoon 2


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banning for banning me for loving a game I love


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Banning for banning me for loving a game I love



Banning you for banning me for banning you for loving a game you love


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for loving a game I love


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for loving a game you love


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning for for banning me for loving a game I love


----------



## Dormire (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned both of you for the silly banter.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having Zell in your town


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banning for editing your post (oh the irony cause I just did)


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for reading.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for  being the 56860th post


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for not being the 56860th one to post.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for only posting on even number on the 5th digit


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Banned for only posting on even number on the 5th digit



banned for having a town called 'Hyrule'


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned because I love zelda


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Banned because I love zelda



Banned because Zelda is ooooold


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for hating on Zelda and cause I’m going to bed now


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Banned for hating on Zelda and cause I’m going to bed now



Banned because it's morning for me


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for asking people to like your posts lol


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having a terrible username.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for not having a terrible username


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for joining few days ago


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned for having a terrible username.


 Lol thx

Banned for being uncultured


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having a cherry colletible


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for trapping a pansy between 2 cakes uwu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for all the blue collectible pairs


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having 5,428 posts


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for counting their posts.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having 75 bells somehow


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for having oranges as your native fruit. I like oranges I just have bad memories.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for no image in signature.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for an image in your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for four different collectibles.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for also having four different collectibles


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 27, 2018)

You’re banned for joining 4 days after May 4th


----------



## Mayor Jack (Aug 27, 2018)

Banned for joining yesterday.


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 27, 2018)

Your banned your just banned


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 27, 2018)

You’re banned because your name is Liam


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for being a mayor


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for messy collectible lineup


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for having less then 90 TBT!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned because rhinos are not allowed here.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for not allowing rhinos to freely participate in games.


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for using a default profile pic


----------



## Twikster (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for using an adorable profile pic


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for a default avatar.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for having multiple glove collectibles


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned because they're mittens.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for having a signature by Tiff


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for having a signature by  A r i a n e


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

You're banned for having a red signature.


----------



## MayorM&M (Aug 28, 2018)

You?re banned for banning somebody on Chrissy day


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned because you did the same thing.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 28, 2018)

There for, you're also banned for banning someone on 'Chrissy Day'


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned because I don't care for Chrissy day


----------



## moonlightxo (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for not caring about Chrissy day


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned because I don't want to join your Chrissy cult.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for liking blue collectibles like me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned because I wanted black roses.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned because thats rose-ist


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for almost having 2,000 posts.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for having more posts than I do


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned because you had an almost 2 year advantage, yet still lost.


----------



## Keldi (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for having a quote from this thread in your signature.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for no signature


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for so many mittens


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for liking cat boys


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 28, 2018)

Banned for making your reason for editing your post about banning yourself


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT 2 days before my birthday!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for having an actual picture of a rhino


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for having so many winter mittens


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for having the native fruit of an orange.


----------



## Keldi (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for being a rhino


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

You're banned for complementing me


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for having an obsession with rhinos.


----------



## -=+=- Ashie -=+=- (Aug 29, 2018)

^Banned for being called Jeremy


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned because... What..?


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for having the word Poke in there name.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for not being a human. (Looking at your username) yeah


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for telling haters to back off.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for being a hater.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for clashing pokemon



EDIT: 69th post hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for having doritos in your profile name.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for not laughing at 69


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned because it wasn't funny.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for agreeing with me.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for having less bells than me.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for having more bells than me


----------



## wizard (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned just because


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for not having 222 bells which would have made it satisfying for me for some reason.


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 29, 2018)

banned for complaining about bells


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for recently joining


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for joining a while ago


----------



## Tri (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned for constantly changing avatar so we can't recognize you at a glance... suspicious. : )


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 29, 2018)

Banned because recognising by username isn't that hard.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for being correct


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for owning an NS


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned cause nothing is wrong with that


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned because I know.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for knowing


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for being close to 1000 posts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for having no eggs.


----------



## hestu (Aug 30, 2018)

banned because nobody has egg currency anymore


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for disrespecting eggs.


----------



## Mayor-Zoella (Aug 30, 2018)

banned for no reason


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for having your signature off center.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for having Pokemon in your signature


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 30, 2018)

banned for having 22 in your FC


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for mailbox items in collectible lineup.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for those little squiggles in your user title


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for so many mittens.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned because stop banning me for my mittens


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for only one blue rose collectible.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 30, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned for only one blue rose collectible.



See above quote for further information.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for an unoriginal reason.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 30, 2018)

Banned for four fours in your friend code


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for making timmy a doll


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned because I didn't make it


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for not making it


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for that triforce in your sig


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for not capitalizing the Triforce. You disrespect the Golden Goddesses.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for being correct


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned because Zelda sucks d!!k


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for being a troll


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned because this thread is 13 years old.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned because it's fun


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for so many rhinos.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned because that's Rhinoist!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 31, 2018)

banned for having Mint in your town.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for stealing half of my username title.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for nice avatar and signature aesthetic.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for a lot of roses


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for playing Splatoon 2


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 31, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned for stealing half of my username title.



I never even seen your haters back off thing before till just now and for real there are ppl who hates me and idk why you have the haters back off thing because I never see anyone hates you, your always popular on here and I'm not which is good I guess.

So anyways I had the haters thing on my signature before so I'm not stealing.

[im the rhino]
Anyways your banned for not even being close to 600 posts.


----------



## Twikster (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for having a Switch (lucky!)


----------



## Quackerz (Aug 31, 2018)

Banned for being forgetful


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned because someone already said that one


----------



## Quackerz (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for joining last year


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 1, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I never even seen your haters back off thing before till just now and for real there are ppl who hates me and idk why you have the haters back off thing because I never see anyone hates you, your always popular on here and I'm not which is good I guess.
> 
> So anyways I had the haters thing on my signature before so I'm not stealing.
> 
> ...



Oh mine is a Miranda sings reference xD

@above banned for less collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for quote in post.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for having 0 eggs.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2018)

Dormire said:


> Banned for having 0 eggs.



^ Banned for making me able to ban you with your own post.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for having a Sakura easter egg collectible.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for only one collectible in lineup and it’s the avatar animation one.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for having rose-only collectibles.


----------



## hestu (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for not having any collectibles


----------



## Dormire (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned for having collectibles.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2018)

Banned because I don't understand your user title


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for making that man dance for so long.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for having almost 10k posts


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for having almost 1,000 posts.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for joining 5 years ago


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for joining in May.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for joining in March.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned because... because


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for giving no reason and instead using a cool gyroid emoji.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned because I want to


----------



## Dormire (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for the lemon smiley.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2018)

Banned for animated avatar.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned for non animated avatar


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned for nearly having 100 posts.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned because they're actually near 1000 posts. Banned for missing a zero.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned for pointing out my mistake


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned for so much rhino


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned because wah


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned because you can't ban people. You have no authority.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned because I have the authority to ban youuuu


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned because you don't


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned for same native fruit as me.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned because I might have the same fruit as you but Idk because I haven't made my town yet.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned for not making your town yet


----------



## MayorM&M (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned for me banning you


----------



## Dormire (Sep 3, 2018)

Banned for only having 4 bells.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for having 573 bells


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for having a kitten

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mitten even... damn autocorrect.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned cause this is my 999th post


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for being one away from 1000 posts.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned because 





Hyrule_Crossing said:


> THIS IS MY 1000th POST! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY PARENTS CAUSE THIS WOULD NEBER BE POSSIBLE IF I WASNT BIRTHED.


----------



## sigh (Sep 4, 2018)

banned for the laughing duck hunt dog in ur avatar


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for trapping Leif in pears


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

bANNED FOR JOINING ON THE 8TH OF A MONTH.

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol wasnt meant to do that in caps


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for joining the day before me in a month


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for reaching 1000 posts.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned because you have 6 collectables


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 4, 2018)

^ Banned because your 1/3 of your FC are twos.


----------



## MayorM&M (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned just because


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for capitalizing almost every word in your signature.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for having checkandmate as your NNID


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 4, 2018)

Banned for having a really pretty native fruit :c


----------



## hestu (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for your single, non-winter collectible


----------



## Dormire (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for having balloon collectibles.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for having no cellectibles


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2018)

banned for putting user colour change in collectable lineup


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned because I’m too lazy to remove it

Edit: also it’s an avatar animation btw


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 5, 2018)

oh yeah


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for having too many rinos


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for spelling rhino wrong.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for all caps in your user title.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for having 653 TBT.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for having 489 bells


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 5, 2018)

Banned for having your avatar animation as a visible collectible.


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 6, 2018)

Banned for having multiple of the same collectable


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 6, 2018)

Banned for cute signature


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 6, 2018)

Banned for cute avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 6, 2018)

banned because oranges


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

banned because you have to many kids on your signature


----------



## Dormire (Sep 6, 2018)

Banned for angsty title.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

banned for even talking about my title even its true that they are haters out there who hates me and I'm not angry because everyday I'm sad so nope I'm never mad only if ppl say something bad.
also its angry and not angsty


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT last year.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 6, 2018)

Banned for joining tbt in 2013


----------



## Dormire (Sep 6, 2018)

Banned for giving me a game over.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

banned for having a pink hair evil princess avatar


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 6, 2018)

Banned for ginuea pigs


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

Banned for having your signature shape like mine.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

Banned for doubleposting


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 7, 2018)

Banned for blinking eyes.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2018)

Banned for winking.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 7, 2018)

Banned for the color yellow


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

Banned for side eying.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 8, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned for having your signature shape like mine.



Actually, I only chose the triforce, I didn?t choose the other shape it?s in.

@Dormire banned for pink hair


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2018)

Banned for not getting the joke.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 8, 2018)

Banned because I didn’t know it was a joke


----------



## Psydye (Sep 8, 2018)

Banned because I'm a tyrant who likes to ban people.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 8, 2018)

Banned for tyranny.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2018)

Banned for having 666 bells. •~•


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 8, 2018)

Banned for having a NN ID named checkandmate.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2018)

Banned because I don’t see how that’s a problem.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned because you're near 10,000 posts :O


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned for being banned already


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned for still having 666 bells... oof


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned for having 0 eggs.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned for no collectibles.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned for winter mittens, again.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned for banning me again with the same reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned for having four posts in this page alone.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 9, 2018)

Banned cause you’ve only been on this page twice


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned because it’s a new page and that’s as of now untrue.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned because tbt glitches and puts me on old pages for a minute then moves me to a new one


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned for so many game overs.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 10, 2018)

Edit: Banned for ninja


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned for dark signature with nothing on it.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned for either having a slow device or a browser that is not compatible with gifs,


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned cause there's nothing wrong with the gif in his sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned for being roght


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned for creating a new word "roght"


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned because I didn’t realize till after I posted and was too lazy to edit it


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned for your laziness.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 10, 2018)

Banned because I might be lazy type irl. I eat and don’t do much lol


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 11, 2018)

Banned because i'm pretty sure you were the one asking around for TBT to get a name change back then.

(In case this is the wrong person, I am EXTREMELY sorry for getting the wrong person.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 11, 2018)

Banned because I didnt


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2018)

Banned because i want to


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2018)

Banned for lemon emoji.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 11, 2018)

Haydenv019 said:


> Banned because i'm pretty sure you were the one asking around for TBT to get a name change back then.
> 
> (In case this is the wrong person, I am EXTREMELY sorry for getting the wrong person.



Yeah, I never would ask for people’s money lol. Unless I was homeless. But I’m not mad lol

@Spike Spiegel

Banned because


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 11, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 11, 2018)

Banned cause I forgot to put the @Username


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 11, 2018)

Banned because your signature has a scroll bar to move a few pixels to the right.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned because it doesent on mobile


----------



## OctoLiam (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned for having ONLY FOUR COLECTABLES


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned because I’m saving up for collectibles I actually want


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned for having a switch.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned for having a signature made by "_Tiff_".


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned for being the gif queen.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2018)

banned for having your giant mayor on your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned for changing your avatar and signature again.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned for only changing your avatar once since I've known you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 12, 2018)

Banned for the same ( I think )


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

I won't ban you because your my friend
so really I ban no one here for now on till the next person replys


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

I won’t ban you either


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for not banning someone.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned because I have more posts than you


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for having more posts than me aswell


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned because at a glance I thought your avatar was a fusion between a puppy and a potato.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for not focusing


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for a ridiculously funny profile pic in which you'll change again in the upcoming days.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for having a default profile picture


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for no collectibles.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for having only blue collectibles


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

banned for being a pink fan


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for liking saying you like fire emblem but having a legend of Zelda signature
then unbanned for the Zelda signature because it’s cool


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for unbanning someone. You must have no mercy.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

Pinkshade said:


> Banned for liking saying you like fire emblem but having a legend of Zelda signature
> then unbanned for the Zelda signature because it’s cool



Okay I'll banned you for having a normal pink theme town but you have a splatoon avatar and it doesn't fit you theme town.


And also thx MapleSilver for standing up for me.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 13, 2018)

Firelight said:


> Okay I'll banned you for having a normal pink theme town but you have a splatoon avatar and it doesn't fit you theme town.
> 
> 
> And also thx MapleSilver for standing up for me.


I don’t really have a town theme. That’s why I have an avatar unlike my signature. I let the person who made my signature pick it’s theme and I liked it


----------



## Bcat (Sep 13, 2018)

banned for being new. sit down young 'un and respect your elders


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for a nice collectible lineup.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 13, 2018)

Banned for a decent collectible lineup and for having one of the same collectibles as me


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for banning @Spike for two reasons.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned cause I don’t know why


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for buying Isabelle collectible just like me XD


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for Isabelle ruining your collectible color pallet.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for hating Isabelle


----------



## Kaiaa (Sep 14, 2018)

I'll have you know I love Isabelle, I'll ban you for assuming otherwise


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for being a sage.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for banning a sage.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for banning someone who banned a sage


----------



## goro (Sep 14, 2018)

banned for having a switch when i don't


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for not having a switch and breaking the banned sage chain


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2018)

I didn't want to ban a fellow Switch owner, but by trying to keep the sage chain going, you left me no choice.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 14, 2018)

Banned for banning a switch owner.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 15, 2018)

banned for have a 2nd copy of all the collectibles you have under your avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned because it's aesthetic.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned for much coooler collectibles than me

I CRIE EVRY TIEM

1 L I K E = 1 A M A Z I N G C O L L E C T I B L E


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned for the meme lmao


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned for banned da meme


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned for banning person who loves memes


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned for memes.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned for Isabelle collectible.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 15, 2018)

banned for not having a Isabelle collectible


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned because I have it >:3


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

Banned because I saw it


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for seeing it.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for banning me for seeing it


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for being a dog person.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for missing four collectibles.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for a great avatar.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for text signature.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned because I’m a dog person


----------



## Psydye (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for Triforce sig.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for quoting some random guy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for having the best signature on tbt


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for adorable signature.


----------



## goro (Sep 16, 2018)

banned for having the same signature creator as me


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for being a villain.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2018)

Banned for banning a villain.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 16, 2018)

banned for banning someone for banning a villain


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for banning me because I banned someone that banned a villain. (I just wasted your brain cells lmao)


----------



## goro (Sep 17, 2018)

banned since i updated my title and i'm not a villain anymore


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for changing your username title.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

banned for two isabelles


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Sep 17, 2018)

banned for zelda ewwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned because you made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for reaching 10,000 posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT this year.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 17, 2018)

banned for being a fan of Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for liking zelda like me


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for making friends and bonding over Zelda


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned cause making friends is good


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for duck hunt.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for cloning Isabelle.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned because 2 makes everything better.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 17, 2018)

Banned for being banned


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned because your username title is relatable.


----------



## goro (Sep 18, 2018)

banned because i am the haters


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for being a hater.


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for putting "House" as your location and for me not coming up with that first


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for Pikachu egg.


----------



## Flop (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned because Pokemon is lame


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for lying


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for not having a nintendo ID.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for making me rewrite my post.


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for writing it wrong in the first place


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for being a memer.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for that winking avatar


----------



## Psydye (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for having a dancing man sig.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 18, 2018)

Banned for not having a dancing man sig like ???


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 18, 2018)

banned for posting at 10:41 pm


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for being bored


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 19, 2018)

banned for uneven amount of gloves like some odd tentacle septopus


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for making the analogy ‘like some old tentacle septopus’


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for having generic collectibles


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned likewise


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 19, 2018)

banned for abundant zelda


----------



## goro (Sep 19, 2018)

banned for having an octopus villager when i want one


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for having a sig made by A r i a n e


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for not having a signature made by A r i a n e


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for being a professional memer and having less than 100 posts.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned having more than 8000 posts.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for having two blue candies when I have none.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for having a username that isn't relative to music.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for having a username not related to onions.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for also not having a username related to onions.


----------



## goro (Sep 19, 2018)

banned for being a "lurker" yet having over 9,000 posts


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 19, 2018)

Banned for being the prince of justice.


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 19, 2018)

banned for being to into cowboy bebop(which is awesome btw)


----------



## Pinkshade (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for being too wild


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for cute signature.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned because you have less then 50 bells.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned because I bought collectibles ;-;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for buying double of each collectible you have.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for loving onions.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for giving your town info.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 20, 2018)

BANNED because I hate being poked.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for hating pokes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for having your profile pic winking at me and anyone else.


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for having your pfp staring at me and everyone else.


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 20, 2018)

banned for having a skeleton as your profile pic


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 20, 2018)

Banned for default avatar.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for posting at exactly 11:42 pm(according to my timezone anyway).


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for posting at 4:37 am my time


----------



## Psydye (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for challenging me to a game I don't even have. *welp*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned because you should get it


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for challenging people to ssb4


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for organizing your collectibles in a satisfying way.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for the compliment.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for taking that as a compliment.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned because your signature gives me oofs.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned because same.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for having a pic of me in your sig


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for having more bells than your posts.


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

banned for haveing way to many posts for there join date


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for signature by A R I A N E.


----------



## Wildtown (Sep 21, 2018)

*gasps*   banned for not have a sig by A R I A N E.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned because I already got one from Tiff.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for mentioning the banned name "Tiff" in this thread yet once again.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for the creepiest gif ever


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 21, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Banned for liking zelda like me



now I ban you because you banned me


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for banning someone for banning you.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 21, 2018)

That doesn't make any sense, so i'll banned you for naming yourself ZeldaJune even your birthday is in March and not June.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 21, 2018)

Banned for having a switch friendcode that has numbers going in order for the first three.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 21, 2018)

banned for playing Skyward Sword


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for twentyonepilots.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for miranda


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for having a Zelda name but a Pokemon avatar


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 22, 2018)

banned for not recognizing the pikachu is in zelda gear smh


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for giving your town map.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned because I’ve banned you so many times by now.


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for not organizing your roses.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for being late again.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for that sig


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for not having ssb4 3ds.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for not stating the games you own in which you probably don't have ssb4 3ds.


----------



## goro (Sep 22, 2018)

banned for liking onions like wtf


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 22, 2018)

banned for having a danganronpa username


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 22, 2018)

Banned for having a pretty good band's name


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for burping at one time in your life.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

...banned for having an addiction with rhinos.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned cause I said so


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned because... because


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned because gyroids should not be wearing sunglasses.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned because Animal Crossing world is a free world were all the animals and gyroids get to do what they want.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for still no collectibles.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned because I'm saving up for my dream villagers.


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for not getting your dream villagers yet.


----------



## goro (Sep 23, 2018)

banned for jpeg icon


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for being called naegi


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for claiming Animal Crossing is a free society, yet your town signature clearly indicates a caste system, with Rhinos on the top and everyone else on the bottom.


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for demon chandelier.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for no collectibles and no signature.


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned because I don't need them.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for joining 6 days later than me.


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for Hatsune Miku profile picture.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for being a skeleton


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for that cute Pikachu


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2018)

Banned for having Christmas collectibles for so long they're almost relevant again


----------



## Tri (Sep 24, 2018)

Banned for replacing the Waluigi theme. He need him in this trying time.


----------



## Flare (Sep 24, 2018)

I have pain in my lower left back and it's not letting me go back to sleep.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Banned for not banning anyone. But I unban you cause of your back pain


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 24, 2018)

Banned because I just want to bam someone today.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 24, 2018)

Tri said:


> Banned for replacing the Waluigi theme. He need him in this trying time.



He'll always be in our hearts 

@above banned for too much rhino


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 24, 2018)

Banned for the N64 Logo


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for because that logo is iconic.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for the improper use of the word "iconic".


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned because the N64 logo could certainly be considered "iconic".


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for over 1500 tbt.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for the sake of humanity.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned because your avatar is a mood.


----------



## goro (Sep 25, 2018)

banned for being a weeb


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for not giving a reason to ban someone.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for quoting fi


----------



## goro (Sep 25, 2018)

banned for not quoting fi


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for having too much red.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned for having 3 towns


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 25, 2018)

Banned because I envy your collectibles


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

Banned for the same reason


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

goro said:


> banned for being a weeb



Wowww I only like hatsune Miku and her vocaloid songs idk if that make me a weeb cause I don't watch anime. I'm not obsessed with Japanese culture or anime. Hope this helped you with your misunderstanding. 

@above banned for loz.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 26, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Wowww I only like hatsune Miku and her vocaloid songs idk if that make me a weeb cause I don't watch anime. I'm not obsessed with Japanese culture or anime. Hope this helped you with your misunderstanding.


Just a little salt there 

Banned for having Isabelle collectibles that don't match the rest of your lineup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 26, 2018)

Banned for having only one egg when you actually have two in your collectibles.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 26, 2018)

Banned for playing loz - skyward sword


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 26, 2018)

Banned for your crusade against Zelda games.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 26, 2018)

Banned Cause I want those collectibles


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 26, 2018)

banned because your saying you don't have any luck in your life


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 27, 2018)

Banned for having Lucky as one of your villagers.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

Firelight said:


> banned because your saying you don't have any luck in your life



I meant the villager.

@above banned for your sig being about this thread


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 27, 2018)

Banned for not having lucky in your town.


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 27, 2018)

Banned for posting at 6 AM my time


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 27, 2018)

Banned for banning me because I posted at 6:00 AM your time.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 27, 2018)

Banned because it would have been 6:01 AM their time.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 27, 2018)

Banned because I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 27, 2018)

Banned cause Of miku


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 27, 2018)

Banned for having Bones as your villager like me.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned for loving onions.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned because I always have to ban you.


----------



## goro (Sep 28, 2018)

banned for that icon what the hell


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned for saying hell


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned because calm down lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned because what the hell? Don't tell to calm down for being upset about the word "hell". Banned because what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## goro (Sep 28, 2018)

banned because we all die anyway


----------



## Akira-chan (Sep 28, 2018)

banned for having a good boy as ur icon and username how dare u steal that Username


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned for not even knowing who Dae is.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 28, 2018)

banned for having a username that I can't even tell what it says.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 28, 2018)

im_the_rhino said:


> Banned for saying hell



Hell 

@above banned for arceus


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned for a quote in your post.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned for having pears as your native fruit because I don't like pears.


----------



## Cascade (Sep 28, 2018)

banned for playing Skyward Sword.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 28, 2018)

Banned for the shiny gardevoir


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned because I always have to ban you.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned cause I’m tired af


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2018)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what the hell? Don't tell to calm down for being upset about the word "hell". Banned because what the hell is wrong with you?



It was a joke

Banned because Zelda


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 29, 2018)

X2k5a7y said:


> Banned because what the hell? Don't tell to calm down for being upset about the word "hell". Banned because what the hell is wrong with you?



*Sigh*

@above banned for rhinos.


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned for Miku.


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned for June already being over


----------



## Espurr (Sep 29, 2018)

banned for baked goods


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 29, 2018)

banned for espurr


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned for riversong110.


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned just because


----------



## X2k5a7y (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned for unoriginal ban.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned for unintelligible username.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned for being the same person over and over again that I have to ban.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 29, 2018)

banned because you have a message that Fi said that's on your signature


----------



## StrayBluet (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned for having multiple of my dreamies


----------



## lunatepic (Sep 29, 2018)

banned for being late tsk tsk


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 29, 2018)

Banned for still having 1 egg.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 29, 2018)

banned cause im installing the sims 2 expansions


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for giving me flashbacks to the neighborhood of "Silverville" (creative name I know), which corrupted after someone's urn was smashed. Days of work, for absolutely nothing... 

By the way, hope you enjoy Sims 2. It's an enjoyable game, even though it has some questionable coding.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for 





Chewy.7204 said:


> owning a possessed, demonized chandelier and taking it out in public.



Also I was enjoying it but every time I tried to make a dog it would freaking crash, so I was just like “I’m done” and played some ROBLOX instead, thanks!

might try tomorrow when my sisters awake or something


----------



## BetaChorale (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for Sparrow dreamie, he's mine


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for... hmm... outdated signature? idk ;-;


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 30, 2018)

BetaChorale said:


> Banned for Sparrow dreamie, he's mine



Honestly I don’t want him, I’m only keeping him so he can request the fire pit. But once he does if I can remember maybe I’ll give him to you!

@ above banned for galaxy girl


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for Hyrule.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for having to much pink in your signature for a boy! px

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZeldaJune said:


> Banned for having multiple of my dreamies



MAHAHAHA


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for post merge.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned because

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am a very

- - - Post Merge - - -

cruel person.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Banned for post merge.



Spike Spiegel
banned for being all over the place on that [last person post, wins] thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for having eight wolves in two of your towns which could wipe out your entire population.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for having eight wolves in two of your towns which could wipe out your entire population.



That's so funny XD I really love what you just said about my villagers

anyways

banned for making a funny joke


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 30, 2018)

Banned for making me smile from your post.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for making me smile from your post.



You're welcome


----------



## goro (Sep 30, 2018)

banned for having two towns


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 30, 2018)

goro said:


> banned for having tangy. i'm jealous



oops for you your going have to edit your post because I posted on the same time as you did.

So ban me for something


----------



## goro (Sep 30, 2018)

banned for making me edit my post


----------



## Espurr (Sep 30, 2018)

banned for pansy


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 1, 2018)

Banned for perfume and nerds.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 1, 2018)

Banned for miku


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2018)

Banned for forgetting to change that.


----------



## goro (Oct 1, 2018)

banned for anime


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for pingu


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned because it's not Pingu


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for not getting the joke


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned because why not?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for asking a question.


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for F1


----------



## dragonboy (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for being a rhino


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Oct 2, 2018)

banned for rhino obsesion


----------



## dragonboy (Oct 2, 2018)

banned for being a burger


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for Durr Burger


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 2, 2018)

banned for spooki icon so spooki


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for being #1 avocado lover.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

I'll ban the user above Pokeclasher

I ban him for having a weird some dark thing in his signature


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for breaking the rules and not banning me.


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for breaking the blue theme with your pink sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned because I’m unoriginal


----------



## Sergi (Oct 2, 2018)

Banned for having signature art that I have no idea how to do.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 2, 2018)

banned for having a pic of your huge mayor on your signature


----------



## dragonboy (Oct 3, 2018)

banned for breathing


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for joining few days ago.


----------



## dragonboy (Oct 3, 2018)

banned for going on the internet


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned because I can't live without the internet.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned because Miku is mine <3


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for thinking Miku is yours when really... nah, Kasane's mine


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for being late lol


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for picking the low hanging fruit.


----------



## locker (Oct 3, 2018)

you're banned for not hacking Nintendo and releasing details about the new animal crossing game!


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for expecting me to do that for no reason.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for banned


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for using a palindrome.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

banned for having a dead dog in your town even your town isn't suppose to be dark.


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for also having a dead dog in your town even though it's not a dark town.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

zelda games are always half dark, so your mistaken there

banned for having a short 0404 pattern in your FC


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned cause I have no control over my FC


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Oct 3, 2018)

banned bc you were town


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned cause I also had no control over that.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

banned for being late


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for picking the low hanging fruit.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

pears are my favorite fruit irl, so I can chose pears if I want

banned for having a dead body as your avatar


----------



## Zane (Oct 3, 2018)

banned for taking a figurative expression literally


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for having a cute pfp.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

banned for calling it cute


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for changing your profile pic (I could've sworn that you had a pic of Sailor Moon a couple of days ago).


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 3, 2018)

Banned for hitting 1000 bells, congrats!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 4, 2018)

ZeldaJune said:


> Banned for hitting 1000 bells, congrats!




He joined after me yet has more bells that me? That’s odd. Well time to sell stuff lol

Banned for june


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 4, 2018)

Banned for May.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2018)

Banned for March.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 4, 2018)

Banned for joining two days before my sisters bday


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 4, 2018)

Banned for your sister's birthday being two days after Spike Spiegel's join date.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for  joining this year


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned cause I’m not


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because you don't know the meaning


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because you literally just told me a minute ago


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

BANNED FOR BEING TOO DAMN GOOD AT SUPER SMASH BROS 4


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

BANNED FOR BEING TO HECKIN GOOD AT SPLATOON 2

also thx


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

BANNED FOR NOT LISTENING TO MY ADVICE YOU TRY AND SPLAT ME INSTEAD OF INKING THE ZONE

Thanks tho


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because I was doing both


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

banned for having less collectibles than me


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because I’m litterally broke


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for ALWAYS USING ROLLERS IN SPLATOON 2


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned cause Im Good at them and dtd’s


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for having a poem in your sig


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for not


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for pointing out my mistake


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because I wasnt


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for uhhhhhhhhhh Being you (I couldn't think of anything XD)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for torturing me in Minecraft


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for not letting me Blow you up XD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for putting my me in survival instead of you


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

HEHEHEHE

Banned for sucking at splatoon 2


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for making me guitar smash my pillow in splatoon earlier


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for Getting angry at splatoon 2


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because I was in a state and anger and entertainment


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for somehow making it funny at you raging


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned cause I d k


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for not being able to think of a proper ban.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for having a legit disturbing profile pic and sig.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for having a default profile pic.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

banned for even talking about someone else avatar


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for having over 2,000 posts.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

banned for still having flower collectibles and not even a single Halloween collectible on display


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because what's the point?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

banned for not understanding that's its october and a lot of users have their halloween collectibles on display.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned cause I don’t have any


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

banned for having two bird villagers


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for having 8 wolfs across both towns


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

Good one

anyways banned for having three 4s in your 3ds FC


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because I only have 2


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

I won't ban you
and ik the next user who will reply is going to ban me for not banning Hyrule Crossing


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for having the native fruits I want and thinking that I'd ban you for not banning someone else.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

Everything from my town is what you want xD

banned for wanting my fruit


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for claiming that I'd want everything in your town when you don't know my taste. (Other than knowing I like spoopy skeletons)


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for I can’t think of anything


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for meaningless reply


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because I’m unoriginal at times

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or uncreative


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for being indecisive and not limiting your reason for bannage into one post


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for deku being too cute.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned because this is the first time I've seen you.


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 5, 2018)

Banned for banning someone because you haven't seen them before.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for the long explanation.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for not takeing into account what was in the long explanation and simply banning someone because the explanation was long and not due to its context.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for you sig being of Kiki from Kiki’s delivery service


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for stealing hat


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because I litterally didn’t know I had it


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for changing your switch name to liam sucks


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for changing your switch name to Noah Sucks


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for Not winning in splatoon 2


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because your litterally 20 lvls higher than me


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for making me look like the bad guy


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because your not


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for being the bad guy


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for being banned x10


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for sucking at splatoon 2


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for sucking at ssb4


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for Just sucking in general


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for making me commit die


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for bad grammar, it would be commit death


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/go-commit-die
Also fun fact, when I looked that up the first result was a suicide prevention line


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for showing me that also WHAT THE HECK IS THAT PIC ON THE LINK


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because it’s roblox


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because your bad at splatoon 2


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for offending me


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for saying I suck


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because you litterally just did


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for getting me confused

What do you mean I just did


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

You just said I sucked, right before you said I said you suck

Banned b
Fire being confusing


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for having a scattered post


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned

For jud
Ging

That


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for banned me for doing what I’m supposed to do


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for saying banned instead or banning


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for so many mittens


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for only 2 minutes

(Also the banned instead on banning was a typo


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

BANNED FOR HAVING TWO ISABELLE WHICH I MISSED OUT ON


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for getting ninja’d


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 6, 2018)

BANNED FOR DOING THAT TO ME


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for screaming in text aka using caps lol


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for Mirai


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

I got nothing to say...hehe


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for not banning @Hyrule_crossing.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

I guess I'll ban the user Pokeclasher above hyrule crossing for the same reason

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokeclasher said:


> Banned for not banning @Hyrule_crossing.



I won't ban Hyrule Crossing because it feels wrong when he is my friend


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because I am confusion.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

banned for having no brain


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for being a weeb.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

banned for being a weeb

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw I don't rlly care about anime

so banned twice for making a mistake


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Moonlight for banned


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

nice your talking backwards

also no comment


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for no comment.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

like I said I don't really ban people only who are my friends

so yeah again no comment


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for no comment again


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for pretty much having a new pfp every other day.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for being late lol


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for changing your user title.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

banned for having to many posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for having too few posts


----------



## Sergi (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for having too many apples!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for having the cutest signature ever


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

banned for having a different time zone


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for the same reason


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for having Static over your head (in which this reason may be irrelevant down the line seeing as to how often you change your profile pic).


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because I do change it a lot lol


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for a spooky Halloween avatar... Jkjk xD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned because I did have one, but I changed it to my new one cause it jus got finished, and didn’t want to waste it


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 6, 2018)

Banned for signature by A R I A N E


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

banned for talking about her signature design


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for IDK -____'.'____-


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for -____’.’____-

(It’s not accurate I couldn’t find the one)


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for saying I can't do that


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned cause you can


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for BREATHING


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned cause *diew from no air*


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for misspelling a word


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned because I literally didn’t notice till right now


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for not noticing


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for quoting me to see this


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned because you gotta quote that one


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for having 63 bells


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned because I just freaking bought 2 collectibles ok


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for buying 2 collectibles


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

banned for questioning that


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for haveing alfonso in your town


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned because he’s been a dreaming ever sense I lost him in my old town


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for having poppy


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for dissing poppy


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for saying I remind you of ANIME SCHOOL GIRLS LIKE HOW???


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for being right

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for nothing


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for “nothing”


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for not realiseing its the outfit,

I ment splatoon tm

Banned for getting in the way of my ban


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

BANNED FOR MAKING FUN OF MY AVATAR


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned cause I think it’s good


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr IDK


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

@Octoliam

Im not makeing fun of your avatar i was being serious and honest, it wasent a joke your avatar legit screams anime to me for some reason

Banned for misunderstandings


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for making me throw stuff at my tv and making me knock Isabelle off twice


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

BANNED SINCE ITS NOT MY FAULT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also ok then I don't watch anime so what do I know


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned cause You make me so mad that I did


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned because it was


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU HAD THE CHOICE NOT TO THROW IT


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned cause you were fine with it until now


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for the blame of innocents


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for joining the day after October *3*rd


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for having almost 2000 posts


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2018)

banned for having so many 0s in your FC


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for the word “light” in both your username and user title.


----------



## dragonboy (Oct 7, 2018)

banned for being a pumpkin


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 7, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned for having almost 2000 posts


Wait what!? I swear I reached 1000 last month so getting another 1000 in that time is crazy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

@above banned for being a dragon


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for post merging


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for fortnite


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for nothing your not banned ( I don't like fortnite that's why)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned for misusing the word "your" when it's supposed to be "you're".


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned because you can't understand that i'm tired as heck


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2018)

Banned because you didn't clarify.


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 7, 2018)

OK I'm tired as heck better?

Banned because your batteries are nearly depleted


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 8, 2018)

Banned for taking over Fi's place and pointing out the obvious.


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 8, 2018)

Banned because I can be Fi if I want.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 8, 2018)

banned for being an octoling


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 9, 2018)

Banned for being whatever your profile picture is (sorry I really don't know what it is but its really cool)


----------



## goro (Oct 9, 2018)

banned for obtaining all villagers


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 9, 2018)

banned for not getting all your villagers


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 9, 2018)

Banned for having I believe sailor Saturn as ur pfp


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 9, 2018)

Banned for being _too green_


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned because zelda games are green


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned because green is not a creative colour (dhmis reference)


----------



## Psydye (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for having Hatsune Miku in a witch wardrobe as your profile pic.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned because it's October


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 10, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned because it's October



banned for having a sig by tiff


----------



## goro (Oct 10, 2018)

banned for fanta man


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for emo signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for having two secretaries.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for playing one of the best Zelda games


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for cool but disorganized collectibles


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for Wedding dress mario avatar


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for organizing your candy collectibles in rainbow order.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for having more than 1000 bells


----------



## Lemon Lime (Oct 10, 2018)

Banned for being the comment above mine


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 10, 2018)

banned for being named after a fruit


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for haveing 2222 bells


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for "information" in your signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for having the same signature for quite some time.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned because *gasp* that signature is iconic.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 11, 2018)

banned for posting your reply at noon today on this thread




Worldsvamp said:


> Banned for haveing 2222 bells



I don't have that many bells
don't you mean 2,222 posts?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for replying to a post and editing it.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

banned for somehow haveing 1040 bells


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for leaving out Wolf Link by himself in your signature.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

banned cause i didnt have room and cause hes a zelda character, so he stands on the rock


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for not placing him in the triforce of courage then.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

banned for liking onions like me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for not backing up your point of liking onions.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 11, 2018)

banned for joining after me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for going on three other threads in the basement in the last half hour.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 11, 2018)

Banned for having over 1,000 bells showing.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned for abandoning your Isabelle collectible. I cri


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned for haveing a cute avatar


----------



## -=+=- Ashie -=+=- (Oct 12, 2018)

@worldsvamp

Banned for being a witch


----------



## Espurr (Oct 12, 2018)

banned for witchhunting


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned for juggling espurr


----------



## Psydye (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned for bad grammar.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned for a text signature


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned for the lack of a period at the end of your post.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned because I D O N T W A N T T O O

- - - Post Merge - - -

holy cow i just reas this is my 230th post here


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 12, 2018)

banned for a post merge


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned for your sig saying that life is boring and sad.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 12, 2018)

Banned for joining the day after the Fourth of July.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 13, 2018)

banned for mocking ppl on that one game thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 13, 2018)

Banned for only having one mitten.


----------



## Espurr (Oct 14, 2018)

banned for playing the wii u


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2018)

Banned because I always have to ban you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 14, 2018)

Banned for posting around midnight from where I live.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2018)

Banned because it wasn't midnight when I posted where I live.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

Banned for having Isabelle collectibles out that don't match your aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT before me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 14, 2018)

Banned for having the best native fruit


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

banned for not having a Waluigi avatar anymore and replacing him with a silly mario wedding avatar.


----------



## Runaburezu (Oct 14, 2018)

Banned for not being Filipino


----------



## Espurr (Oct 14, 2018)

banned for pixel diggersby gijinka bunnygirl thing


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 14, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 14, 2018)

Runaburezu said:


> Banned for not being Filipino



I'm not filipino
But do you know what your even saying and gotta say that is a weird ban?



User above Pokeclasher

banned for joining belltree this year


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 15, 2018)

Banned for joining late last year

Also I love ur new pfp


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Banned for acnl pfp.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 15, 2018)

Runaburezu said:


> Banned for not being Filipino



That's funny, because I'm Filipino.

To Pokeclasher: Banned for appearing on every page in this thread.


----------



## Espurr (Oct 15, 2018)

banned because i can't pay attention to what page i'm on

smh


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 15, 2018)

Banned for not evolving into a Meowstic.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Banned for that pear in your collectible lineup.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

banned for not having your isabelle collectibles on display anymore


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 15, 2018)

Banned for having red fruits as your native fruit in both of your towns


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

banned for having to many mitten collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2018)

Banned for not having enough mitten collectibles.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

banned for having none on display xD


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 15, 2018)

Banned for lightfire


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

banned for saying that backwards


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 16, 2018)

Fun is backwards things saying because banned.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

banned for saying that backwards


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Banned for banning ppl who are saying things backwards :c


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

banned for not understanding that's its random
hehe


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Banned for the "hehe"


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

banned for saying "hehe"


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 16, 2018)

Banned for saying "hehe" again.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 16, 2018)

banned for the second TIME


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Banned for capitalizing "time"


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 17, 2018)

Banned for quoting “”time””


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 17, 2018)

Banned for posting at 2:57 am.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 17, 2018)

Banned for still a default pfp.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 17, 2018)

banned for removing "BACK OFF" user title


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2018)

Banned for owning a Switch.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 18, 2018)

banned for owning a 3ds


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 18, 2018)

Banned for transforming into a wolf.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2018)

Banned for text signature


----------



## OctoLiam (Oct 19, 2018)

Banned for having all blue collectibles with a pink sig


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 19, 2018)

Banned for only having 9 villagers in your signature.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 19, 2018)

Banned for mostly being in this thread.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

banned for having pink flower trees on your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2018)

Banned for “May the Tricforce be with you”.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

banned for saying that


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 20, 2018)

Banned for banning Spike Speigel because he said that.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 20, 2018)

Banned for mirai


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 20, 2018)

Banned for having Link wearing glasses (or is it Link after all? *cues x-files music).


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 20, 2018)

banned for your avatar being a villager I loved and lost cause I forgot to talk to him


----------



## matt (Oct 20, 2018)

Banned because your signature is large


----------



## goro (Oct 20, 2018)

banned for barely having a signature at all


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 20, 2018)

Banned for being obsessed with the colour red.


----------



## Poodge (Oct 20, 2018)

banned for loving onions


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)

Banned for joining today


----------



## Steely Phil (Oct 21, 2018)

Banned for having exactly 2,935 posts.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 21, 2018)

Banned for only 10 posts.


----------



## Poodge (Oct 21, 2018)

banned for banning me


----------



## goro (Oct 21, 2018)

banned for newbie


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 21, 2018)

Banned for joining on the month I was born in.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 21, 2018)

banned for having a lot of text on your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2018)

Banned for being the person I ban the most recently.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

banned for being the person that I mostly have to ban at night time


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned because I’m tired


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

banned for sounding like your banning yourself


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned for displaying an odd number of collectibles in your sidebar


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

banned for not understanding that I'm not spoiled rich with TBT on here


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned because oops


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned for having WAY too many mittens.


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 22, 2018)

banned for quoting Medli


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned for super weeby avatar.


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 22, 2018)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned for super weeby avatar.



banned for equally weeby avatar


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

banned for having a yellow hair anime weeb avatar
that hair does not look like blond at all, its bananas


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned because I can't tell if your rose is either blue or violet (purple, whatever).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

banned for not knowing its a blue rose


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned for having black roses in your sig and only having one blue rose.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 22, 2018)

banned for not know there is no black rose collectible on belltree


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned for bad grammar


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 22, 2018)

Banned for so many mittens.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 23, 2018)

Banned for so much blue


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

banned for not naming yourself Noah on Fortnite

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dawnpiplup said:


> Banned for bad grammar



banned for not understanding that I forgot to type in "ing"


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 23, 2018)

Firelight said:


> banned for not naming yourself Noah on Fortnite



Wait how tf do you know my names not Noah on fortnite


Banned for somehow


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Wait how tf do you know my names not Noah on fortnite
> 
> 
> Banned for somehow



banned for being silly not knowing I play Fortnite xD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 23, 2018)

Banned cause wanna do playgrounds sometime lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

banned, okay when I'm active in the mood to play fortnite


----------



## Flare (Oct 23, 2018)

banned for "tricforce" in signature


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

banned for only 1 collectible on display


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2018)

Banned for banning so many people recently.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

banned for always being left out


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 24, 2018)

Banned for taking up at least 50% of this page on the thread.


----------



## Espurr (Oct 24, 2018)

banned for being the first reply on this page


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 24, 2018)

banned for being the 2nd person to reply on this page xD


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for saying one of my fav games is trash


----------



## Korichi (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for being the second person I’ve seen to have a Zelda themed town no really I love Zelda;;


----------



## Marte (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for not having profile picture


----------



## Korichi (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for having a super pretty profile picture


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for having 123 posts as of this time.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for having _more_ than 123 posts as of this time.


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for not having villagers on your signature

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyrule_Crossing said:


> Banned for saying one of my fav games is trash



because its true I hate when nintendo is keep updating and changing the power on weapons. Also I met few hackers on that game, and they just cheat at winning, also I always have bad teammates because they die to much.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for having so many cool badges. (Is that what they’re called?)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for calling collectibles badges


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for not understanding that she is a new user on here, so she wouldn't know


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for ur username saying a light is on fire


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for not knowing its my character god that I made
ik of course you wouldn't know
finally I banned someone new in this game


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for wanting to ban someone new


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for having the avatar extension collectible thing


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for having a fuzzy ass avatar picture.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for not liking a avatar picture


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

User Tae

banned for having the word "death" in your title name


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for not liking animal crossing new leaf


----------



## tae (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for having ugly collectible line ups.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for having a not scary skull avatar pic


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for having no halloween avatar

- - - Post Merge - - -



tae said:


> banned for having ugly collectible line ups.



banned for making a fun of Nicole's collectibles


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for having a Halloween avatar


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for having 196 posts
congrats


----------



## XxNicolexX (Oct 25, 2018)

Ty lol 

Banned for having more post than me


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

congrats
banned for getting close to 200 posts


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 25, 2018)

Banned for having only 200 posts despite having a two year old account.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 25, 2018)

banned for posting on the same time as I did
so now you need to edit your post


----------



## Korichi (Oct 26, 2018)

Pfffft.
Banned because your awesome signature is gone!! D:


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Banned for joining recently.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 26, 2018)

Banned for having four sixes in your friend code.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 26, 2018)

Banned for being wrong(there are 5).


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 26, 2018)

Banned for potatoes.


----------



## Korichi (Oct 26, 2018)

Banned for not bringing any potatoes D:


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2018)

Banned for no image in signature.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

banned for 10,304 posts


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 27, 2018)

Banned for 2844 posts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 28, 2018)

Banned for three pairs of collectibles.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

banned for code blue


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned for trying to shoo people away from one of my favorite Halloween candys


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for eating that candy that can ruined your teeth with all that sugar


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned cause idc if it’s does that


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for not caring and rather to have bad teeth


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned for spoopy signature.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for a girly signature when its Halloween


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned because Halloween sux


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for being a hypocrite with that halloween avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned because it still sux


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned cause that avatar
or banned because your lying and you do like Halloween


----------



## Korichi (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned because of all those cute pumpkaboos in your signature!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for calling them cute


----------



## Raayzx (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned because I actually like your signature. ( ? ͜ʖ ?)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for those faces


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned for nice aesthetic.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 29, 2018)

Banned for being too spooky.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for not having any Dizzy villager avatar


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for having such a cool username


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

banned for not having a signature picture of your towns names and villagers

also thx


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT in November


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

banned for joining TBT in summer time


----------



## Korichi (Oct 30, 2018)

Banned for having so many cool collectibles


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 30, 2018)

banned for having exactly 127 bells


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

banned for having 63 bells


----------



## Espurr (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for resizing the image in your signature


----------



## Elijo (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for having a too spooky skeleton


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for having two Jacks


----------



## Elijo (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for having a placeholder for your image


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for to much candy


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for this is Halloween song idk lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for a creepy Halloween profile pic (I know it's Halloween at this time of year but still).


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for not being Halloween themed at all


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned because not everyone celebrates Halloween or any other holiday for that matter.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for a creepy Halloween profile pic (I know it's Halloween at this time of year but still).



Lol it's for the Halloween theme entree...


Banned for mah?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for having a lady eating eyeballs


----------



## Korichi (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned because I remember that part from Twilight Princess (in your avatar) and it was sad..


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for being silly because that's just a drawing, there was no part in the game that has a picture that looks like my in the avatar


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for missing the point lol, it's referencing her leaving in the end and shattering it c:


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned because she didn't make it clear, she said [on my avatar]


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned because that's what's happening in the avatar lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for being silly also
cause that is not what's happening in the avatar
proof you don't play Hyrule Warriors


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned because Hyrule Warriors is basically a comp of all Zelda games, and she'd have no way of knowing that lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for who cares what Hyrule Warriors type of game it is


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned because I care? It's part of my point lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for editing your post


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for not editing your post


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned cause I don't need to add an extra word


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned because that's okay


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for always posting right after I do on those other threads


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned because that's okay too


----------



## FoxFeathers (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned because your avvie legit creeped me out. 2 spooky 4 me.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned FOR HAVING A RED ROSE ON DISPLAY
and this is boring

- - - Post Merge - - -

FINALLY i CAN BAN SOMEONE NEW

banned for having a fall tree as an avatar


----------



## FoxFeathers (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for having that cute halloween cupcake and I don't.


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for having the same town fruits as my two towns c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Firelight said:


> banned FOR HAVING A RED carnation*** ON DISPLAY
> and this is boring



bonus: Banned for wrong flower c:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for banning Firelight back and forth at each other.


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for having a cooler avatar than me


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for having a cuter avatar than me


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for being late!


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for picking the low hanging fruit


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Hmm ok I'll peer harder this time xD
Banned for mad skeleton


----------



## StrayBluet (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for having a collectible of my favorite villager, Ruby


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for having a Lucky collectible


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned for not having the great waluigi as an avatar

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeyaura said:


> Banned for having the same town fruits as my two towns c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



its still a red rose, I don't have to call it farther's day flower or carnation


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2018)

Firelight said:


> banned for not having the great waluigi as an avatar


Oh don't worry, my friend, he'll be back... 

Banned for fantastic pumpkin cupcake


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

hope so anyways
banned for a strange nintendo network ID
also what does it mean?


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Firelight said:


> its still a red rose, I don't have to call it farther's day flower or carnation



Lol how's that possible? o:
Banned for calling carnations roses


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned cause those flowers looks the same in ac world
irl they're not


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Firelight said:


> banned cause those flowers looks the same in ac world
> irl they're not



Banned because in the end they're two completely different flowers in-game and irl lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned cause I already know they're both different flowers
2nd ban because I was talking about the looks on the flowers silly


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Lol fine truce, banned for two bans


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned cause I can ban twice 
MAHAHAHAHAH
jk


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 31, 2018)

Banned for changing rules to games lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

banned cause that was a joke


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 1, 2018)

Banned for debating on flowers.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 1, 2018)

Banned because flowers are cool lol


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

banned for removing Ruby from your collectible display


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 1, 2018)

Banned for spoopy collectibles.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

banned for have none spooky collectibles on display


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 2, 2018)

Banned for creating Skyloft that has now made your signature larger and barely have any room left to spare.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 2, 2018)

Banned because the image in your signature is in a spoiler.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 2, 2018)

banned because that is true about Shellzilla's signature


----------



## Espurr (Nov 2, 2018)

Banned for maintaining three separate Zelda-themed towns.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 2, 2018)

Banned for not having any towns in your sig.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for playing ac: pc


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for banning people for playing Animal Crossing on an Animal Crossing forum


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for weeby profile.


----------



## boring (Nov 3, 2018)

banned for blue themed collectables, blue is uGLY


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for disrespecting the best colour that is "blue"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for using a gif with a purple background.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for over 1k tbt.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for under 100 tbt.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for a default pfp.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2018)

Banned for having too much Dance Dance Revolution stuff.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

banned for the girly colors


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

banned because 3 towns


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2018)

Banned because you have no towns to show.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Banned for having too much Dance Dance Revolution stuff.



Ummm *just dance 

@above banned for mainly being active on this thread.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for no displaying your other collectibles besides blue


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

Banned for Halloween themed collectibles.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for having the blue hair lady in your signature


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for having three towns with some sort of LOZ reference


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for naming yourself two animal names


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for having a lucky collectabe


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for not owning one


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Banned because Lucky isn't even a mummy. He was injured in a fishing accident.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for having  cool sounding username


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2018)

Banned for so many cats.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for loving onions


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 4, 2018)

Banned for being a bunny queen.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for having bones as your avatar


----------



## mooing (Nov 4, 2018)

Banned for pet bias


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

Banned for lack of signature.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for having a quote in your signature


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for having a smoothie pet in your signature

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> Banned because Lucky isn't even a mummy. He was injured in a fishing accident.



OH YEAH why does his eyes glow like a spirit


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Banned because Lucky isn't even a mummy. He was injured in a fishing accident.



True

@above banned for big signature.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for a dancing signature


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for mostly eagles & wolves in towns


----------



## Espurr (Nov 4, 2018)

banned for willingly using an ampersand


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

banned because idk what an ampersand is


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 4, 2018)

&

Banned for not knowing that the above symbol is an ampersand which you willingly used on this forum.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> &
> 
> Banned for not knowing that the above symbol is an ampersand which you willingly used on this forum.



oh the " and " symbol 

banned for having a jingle and kappn doll but no timmy doll


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned for cute avatar.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 5, 2018)

banned because that gif is _absolutely terrifying_ and i can't fathom why


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned because um... ok.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned for signature that has dancing vegetables.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned because I HATE onions. Bleh


----------



## mooing (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned because I love onions


----------



## Humbloom (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned for loving onions but not pickles.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned for a giant dog that is about to kill everyone, in your avatar lol.


----------



## Korichi (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned because your signature always makes me laugh on the inside


----------



## mooing (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned for stoic Isabelle


----------



## Korichi (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned because Hey I’ve seen you before!! Hello! ;7;


----------



## mooing (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned for stalking lel  Howdy!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 5, 2018)

Banned for having a bird look at me in the signature.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 5, 2018)

banned for complaining about the bird despite being a jays fan


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

Banned for cute owl in your signature.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 6, 2018)

Banned for genetically modifying vegetables in such a way that they gained the ability to dance.


----------



## Nadene (Nov 6, 2018)

youre banned for not having an avatar or signature that i can roast you on. :\


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

Banned because I think that was a roast xD


----------



## StrayBluet (Nov 6, 2018)

Banned for having a Just Dance signature and profile pic


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

Banned for spoopy speleton...


----------



## Nadene (Nov 6, 2018)

banned for high color saturation that hurts my eye balls


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 6, 2018)

Banned because you need glasses.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 6, 2018)

banned for the overwhelming presence of blue in your aesthetic


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 6, 2018)

banned for the not so overwhelming presence of purple in your aesthetic


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2018)

banned for always having a cat on your signature


----------



## mooing (Nov 6, 2018)

Banned for lack of cats on your signature


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 6, 2018)

banned cause I don't like cats irl so that's why I only have 3 cat villagers


----------



## Espurr (Nov 6, 2018)

banned for living in the central time zone


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 7, 2018)

Banned for not having a time zone.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Banned for having a time zone.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 7, 2018)

Banned for also living in a time zone.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Banned for team magma.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 7, 2018)

Banned for a dancer that somewhat resembles Hatsune Miku. (probably didn't even spell that right)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Banned because yes you spelled it right ^^


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 7, 2018)

Banned for telling them that they spelled it right.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 8, 2018)

Banned for banning people that they didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 8, 2018)

banned for playing Wind Waker HD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 8, 2018)

Banned for being active at night.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2018)

Banned for still having a default avatar.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 10, 2018)

Banned for changing your profile pic and still have Spike Spiegel in it.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 10, 2018)

Banned for naming your town something LoZ related

(but actually I've never seen Lorule as a town, kudos for being a bit unique )


----------



## Psydye (Nov 11, 2018)

Banned for an interesting username.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

Banned because it's not an interesting username.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 11, 2018)

Banned because your aesthetic is giving me a headache


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

banned cause you don't really have an aesthetic because you got no signature


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 11, 2018)

banned bc I dig ur sig(nature)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 11, 2018)

Banned for that pun.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

banned cause to bad


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2018)

Banned because you got to see snow.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 11, 2018)

Banned for still having the same sig.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

banned for the same thing


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 11, 2018)

Banned for not noticing the slight difference in my sig.


----------



## hestu (Nov 11, 2018)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2018)

Banned because your collectible lineup is too good.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 12, 2018)

Banned for only 4 roses.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2018)

Banned for no roses.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 12, 2018)

banned for roses u silly goose


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

Banned for only 2 collectibles.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2018)

Banned for only 6 collectibles.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 12, 2018)

Banned for only 12 collectibles. Wait..


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 13, 2018)

Banned for six collectibles. Wait a minute... Uh oh...


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 13, 2018)

Banned for no collectibles oop


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 14, 2018)

banned for removing your Just Dance avatar and signature


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2018)

Banned for an Asian-script title!


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 14, 2018)

Banned for your sig quote being 100% correct


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 14, 2018)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh yeah?

Banned for accepting the challenge


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

banned for only having blue collectibles


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned for having your feelings influence your reasoning.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned because I'm bored too.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned for being so ready for Christmas


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned because I don’t think I’ve banned you before.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned because I've banned you like 1000 times


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2018)

Banned for a great MK character as your avatar!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned because... because


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for having 87 bells


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned because I said so!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned because you joined almost 4 years ago


----------



## Nadene (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for having too many bells saved up...​


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for not playing ACNL anymore


----------



## StrayBluet (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for already being Christmas themed. I mean seriously, I love Christmas but Thanksgiving is in 6 days.
Unless you don't celebrate Thanksgiving, in which case, banned for 666 in your 3DS FC.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for lucky collectible.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for being the same person I have to ban the last time.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for stock avatar


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for having too many candies in ur lineup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for only 7 bells.


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for misreading the amount of bells the person above them got.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL. Banning myself for misreading what I thought they misread.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for double posting


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for having peach as native fruit.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for hating on peaches


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for only one row of colectibles


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for such an assortment of candies!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for having a quote as your signature


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for having a Christmas tree in your sig.!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for no christmas tree


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for having snow already


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for not being lucky as me with snow


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2018)

Banned for 3 ACNL games.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 16, 2018)

banned for naming your nintendo ID Donutland


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for a pretty awesome signature


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for that iconic avatar.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)

banned for having a girl being as a cat on your signature


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 17, 2018)

banned for having 0 bells


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 17, 2018)

banned for having _thousands_ of bells


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for two towns.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)

banned for joining this year



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> banned for having 0 bells


oops wrong cause I have my 300 something TBT in the bank xD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 17, 2018)

banned because I didn't know that information


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 17, 2018)

banned for not asking snowflakes on your signature


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2018)

banned because I'm hungry


----------



## Marte (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned because your username made me think of Zayn and 1D


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for such a elegant signature


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for being festive!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for owning a Holiday Candy Cane, making you festive as well.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for nearly having 2k tbt.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2018)

Banned for accepting the challenge.


----------



## hestu (Nov 18, 2018)

banned for your animated avatar


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for leaf people as your sig!


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for same profile for like a year.


----------



## Marte (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for mixing red and pink together in your signature


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for joining in 2014.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

banned bc the pokeball raffle ticket ruined your lineup


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for no pokeball raffle ticket.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for some ambiguous reason I can't think of atm.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for not being able to think of an ambiguous reason for banning someone.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

banned for having rose collectibles


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

banned for having a _blue_ rose collectible


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

banned for having apple crumble up


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for a cool wolf sig.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

thx
anyways banned for having tulips


----------



## squidpops (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for not having tulips


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for a bomb-arse sig!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

banned for not having your ACNL sig of your town name and mayor name


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for a nice looking wolf.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned for giving a compliment.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 18, 2018)

Banned because I always have to ban you.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 18, 2018)

banned because I always have to ban _you_


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2018)

banned for having a fan art of jingle eyes so huge


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for blue username title.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for ninja avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned because I don't think it's a ninja.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned because Scorpion is a ninja


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for having a username that's named after a N64 game.


----------



## Marte (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for joining nearly five years ago.


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for having a default avatar​


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for being a cute girl *rainbow emoji*


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for decorating for chirstmas before thanksgiving even​


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for shifting all your text to the middle.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for the egg collectible.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for having three zeros in your FC


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for getting rid of your awesome zelda sig : , (


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for falsely claiming to be a Norwegian cat in your Nintendo Network ID.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for having that signature for so long


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned because you're asking me to change perfection.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

banned cause its not really, its just a moving pokemon with a banned message

now ban me for something good


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for having a signature thats too big :I​


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for almost having your signature to big


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for doing the same.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for naming your town after the dark world in TLoZ: A Link Between Worlds.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for being a cool guy.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

banned for not having winter look on your signature


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for cool wolf sig.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned because I always have to ban you.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 19, 2018)

Banned for having one of my favorite sigs


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for being born without a face at the age of six.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned because I'm groggy and a lil' tired.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned because I just woke up and can't think of a reasonable thing of why I should ban you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for not preparing yourself to give a reason to ban someone.


----------



## Marte (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for STILL loving onions


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for dem Christmas lights!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for having a username that reminds me of Psyduck from Pokemon.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

banned because you have 69 bells


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

banned for naming your nintendo network ID FireEspo


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 20, 2018)

^banned for having no bells



Shellzilla said:


> Banned for being born without a face at the age of six.



How dare you
"THAT'S THE THING I'M SENSITIVE ABOUT!!"
(props to anyone who gets the reference btw [to either the sig or the quote honestly])


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> ^banned for having no bells


Funny cause I actually don't have 0 bells I have 300 something TBT in my bank

user above
banned for not having a jingle doll


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 20, 2018)

banned because i don't know what to ban you for


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned because I didn't realize I made over 1,000 posts on this forum and didn't celebrate it.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for playing LoZ - Spirit Tracks


----------



## fwn (Nov 20, 2018)

--


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

banned for an unknown username


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for having spooky collectibles


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

banned for removing your old villager avatar


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned because I had to translate your user title.


----------



## Zane (Nov 20, 2018)

banned for not revealing the results of your translation


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

banned because to bad
and also yay finally someone new for me to ban


----------



## nanpan (Nov 20, 2018)

Banned for having one collectible missing in your lineup!! Zzz


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

banned for not taking a nap


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 21, 2018)

Banned because you have a matching avatar with your sig. Or sig with your avatar, however you look at it.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Banned because I thought your avatar was a clown.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 21, 2018)

Banned for making me feel disgusted about clowns.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 21, 2018)

Banned because they already are.


----------



## Marte (Nov 21, 2018)

Banned for not saying what challenge you accepted.


----------



## Nadene (Nov 21, 2018)

banned for false advertisement!
u dont look like a snowman to me​


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 21, 2018)

banned for a single collectible on display


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2018)

banned for having a pok?ball raffle ticket


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 22, 2018)

Banned for corsolas.


----------



## Espurr (Nov 22, 2018)

banned for displaying your raffle ticket


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 23, 2018)

banned for an unknown purple person throwing out sparkles in your signature


----------



## Marte (Nov 23, 2018)

Banned for having Flareon as your pfp and not Leafeon (whos the best boiiiiiiii)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 23, 2018)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 23, 2018)

Banned for agreeing with someone's post.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 23, 2018)

banned for not showing your FC under your avatar


----------



## Espurr (Nov 23, 2018)

banned for lobo


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 23, 2018)

Banned for having 2 of the same collectible.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 23, 2018)

Banned because whaaaat is that cute hat! Where do you get it!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 23, 2018)

It's the straw boater from ACNL, I just badly edited a transparent flower crown on her ribbon.

Banned for liking my profile pic (jk^^ thanks for the interest!)


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 24, 2018)

Banned for 4 towns.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2018)

banned for having only 3 collectibles on display with their own twins


----------



## hestu (Nov 24, 2018)

banned for not having a full lineup


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2018)

banned for not having the right collectibles with your christmas profile look


----------



## Marte (Nov 24, 2018)

Banned because I can't read whatever your profile motto-line-thing says


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 24, 2018)

Banned because yours is just a bunch of rectangles on my phone.

Oh and a Christmas tree at the end.


----------



## hestu (Nov 24, 2018)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 24, 2018)

Banned for doing the shield stash dance.


----------



## hestu (Nov 24, 2018)

Banned for using so many colors for the text in your sig


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2018)

Banned for being so festive.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for not being festive.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for not being festive... lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for not keeping your sig in center.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 25, 2018)

banned for having blu candies


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for inventing a new word "blu"


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned because please take care so you can possibly kick out flu? Putting lip balm on the skin under nose works fine when it hurts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for being a red tropical fish that is present during the frigid season.


----------



## Zane (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for not being godzilla


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for having a Togepi Egg


----------



## hestu (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for only having an orange and a raffle ticket


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

banned because crazy amount of collectibles


----------



## hestu (Nov 25, 2018)

banned for having just as many


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2018)

banned because gruyere cheese


----------



## hestu (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for not making any sense


----------



## Flare (Nov 25, 2018)

banned for no makar in sig


----------



## Marte (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for pretty much having a ghost profile


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned for having your villagers at the side of your signature.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 25, 2018)

Banned because I always have to ban you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2018)

Banned for not coming up with a better reason to ban me.


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 26, 2018)

ban for for having a wierd name what are you a giant turtle


----------



## chickenbody (Nov 26, 2018)

banned for being on this thread


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 26, 2018)

Banned for being a raw chicken body that is able to make posts on this forum.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Banned for banning a raw chicken body


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

banned for saying that


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 26, 2018)

Banned for saying _that_


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 26, 2018)

banned for mocking me!!!!!!


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 26, 2018)

Banned for having a blue rose


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 26, 2018)

banned for barely having a signature


----------



## hestu (Nov 26, 2018)

banned for cute christmas aesthetic


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 26, 2018)

Banned because *clenches fists* I love your whole aesthetic



AppleBitterCrumble said:


> banned for barely having a signature



What is it with people saying text isn't a signature?? Like my aesthetic isn't not an aesthetic just because it's not a lot going on

(Nothing against you, Apple, ily; just stating my opinion after multiple people have said my signature/aesthetic doesn't count as one)


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 26, 2018)

Banned because I can't tell if you're sig is supposed to be somethin deep thinking or just a joke.

Not firing shots, it's just somethin I've been wondering since I saw it.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 27, 2018)

Stella-Io said:


> Banned because I can't tell if you're sig is supposed to be somethin deep thinking or just a joke.
> 
> Not firing shots, it's just somethin I've been wondering since I saw it.



It's from Game Grumps, a youtube channel I watch and love lol

Banned for being pretty awesome tbh


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for having a pokeball and moon ball collectibles.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned because you have Diva in your town.


----------



## hestu (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for not centering your sig


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned because I don't care.


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for being a not caring rhino


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

banned because i dislike walker.


----------



## Marte (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for sharing my thought on Walker


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for disliking walker.. monster.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned because Walkers face is weird.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned because Walker was a great citizen of my old town.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for choosing love ball.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for having a checkmark.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for having a 1 in your title


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for being majestic. :3


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> It's from Game Grumps, a youtube channel I watch and love lol
> 
> Banned for being pretty awesome tbh



?•? omg thankssss~

Banned because are you on my Friend list, my name on the XL is Jerico. Thou I met them on ACC.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for not giving a reason to ban


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned because I used to read Warrior cats. I actually have some books still.

Also cause Punchy is best male cat and you have him in your town, he is my dreamie X_X


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Nov 27, 2018)

banned because i don't have any stuffed animals to hug.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned because that's sad (I'm joking).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for playing pocket camp


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for joining in November.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for joining in October, only one month away from November.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for having a love ball but not a plain pokeball with it


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

banned because your one of the best users on tbt


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

banned cause that is not true about me
but thx anyways


----------



## Zane (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for being humble


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for having all three of the pokeballs. lucky you


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for having an egg


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for having no eggs


----------



## Zane (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned because I'm exhausted


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

banned because you should go to sleep


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for having a talking cat on your signature


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 27, 2018)

Firelight said:


> banned for having a love ball but not a plain pokeball with it



Banned for the reason stated in this quote.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for joining late


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for having a symbol in their user title that's not in the regular keyboard


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for having a rotating signature


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 27, 2018)

banned for having a luigi instead of wah


----------



## rianne (Nov 27, 2018)

Banned for reminding me you have a rotating signature. D'oh @ me. x3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 28, 2018)

banned for having two cake collectibles


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for having a blue rose collectible.


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for having a Love Ball, when I have none of the pokeballs.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for not having a love ball or a moon ball.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for..... having rage drive and rage art.


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for loving onions.


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for starting your username with a lowercase letter


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 28, 2018)

Band cuz of over sexuality


----------



## Marte (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for banning me


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 28, 2018)

banned for having a gorgeous aesthetically pleasing profile :’)


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for having an avatar that reminds me of _Pumped Up Kicks_ 

Yes I am aware of what the song is really about oops


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned because the album that that song^ is on is a 10/10 pretty great album


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

banned for being impossible.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned because I don't understand  it's true


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 28, 2018)

Firelight said:


> banned for playing pocket camp



Lol someone already banned me for that.

Banned because you need sleep.


----------



## Jtheburger567 (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for being another one of those lame .io games


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned because... you're not the best burger


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for roasting someone, LOL.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned because I love Rhinomas


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for joining TBT this year.


----------



## rianne (Nov 28, 2018)

Banned for having an animated avatar that keeps distracting me lol.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 28, 2018)

banned for being distracted by an animated avatar


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned because I prefer Umbreon over Sylveon.


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for being the only other active person on tonight.


----------



## rianne (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for not knowing I'm also active at this time and onwards (woo timezones!). (,:


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

banned because its 8am here lol


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for living in a different timezone than me >:0


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for being angry at the fact that I'm a different timezone to you.


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for lack of collectibles


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 29, 2018)

banned because the basement is dead rn


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned because I noticed that too, TBT seems to be more active at night, or atleast, when it's night here aka TBT time.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for having three birthstone collectibles offset by one shamrock collectible.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for only having 9 villagers in your town.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for having over 1,000 bells.


----------



## nanpan (Nov 29, 2018)

*Banned for having 10,499 posts and not having 10,500.​*


----------



## rianne (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for your magical girl aesthetic. x3


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for being confused in your avatar.


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 29, 2018)

Banned for having a shiny chandelure in your signature, when we all know that normal chandelure is better.


----------



## hestu (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for making me want toast


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for illegally owning 6 Koroks.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 30, 2018)

&#55357;&#57000;Attention&#55357;&#57000;ALL FORTNITE GAMERS &#55356;&#57262;&#55356;&#57262;&#55356;&#57262;, John Wick is in great danger&#55356;&#56728;, and he needs YOUR help to wipe out &#55357;&#56448; all the squads in THe tilted towers &#55356;&#57314;&#55356;&#57314;&#55356;&#57314;. To do this, he needs a gold SCAR &#55357;&#56619; and a couple of chug-jugs&#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57210;. To help him, all he needs is your credit card number &#55357;&#56499; , and the three numbers on the back  and the expiration month and date &#55357;&#56517;. But you gotta be quick so that John can secure the bag &#55357;&#56496;, and achieve the epic victory R O Y AL


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for owning a Collectible Correction which actually looks way better than it has any right to be.


----------



## N e s s (Nov 30, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Banned for owning a Collectible Correction which actually looks way better than it has any right to be.



banned for having a loveball and i appreciate the compliment but i'm ****posting about fortnite right now soz


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for having flower collectibles I'm jealous of

^^^Banned for making me have to edit my post because I was trying to ban MapleSilver


----------



## nanpan (Nov 30, 2018)

*Banned for having a pokeball collectible that has a super high price tag *​


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for having 3 Ruby collectables.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned because TBT's theme changed to like a morning theme which is making me feel like it's morning (which I mean it is) but it's 4am and I should be going to bed


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned because you aren't asleep yet, but you reminded me that I also should sleep.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned because who needs sleep anyway


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 30, 2018)

Cwynne said:


> Banned because who needs sleep anyway



The guy in your signature lol

Banned for not getting him to sleep


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for reminding me of the Dangerous Woman era. RIP in peace


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned because your icon isn't keroppi


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 30, 2018)

banned bc I love bread sticks


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for not having a direct ban on that person and more because of what you love.


----------



## Cwynne (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned because I'm hungry and need to take a shower


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 30, 2018)

banned for being hungry


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for having one bell.


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2018)

banned for having an anime username


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for having a rainbow gradient dream address in your sig.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 30, 2018)

Banned for not even having a signature.


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2018)

banned because I love Pikmin!!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for being the elevator man.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for shrinking your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned because I didn’t shrink my signature.  ???


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

banned because creepy santa hat


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned because everybody putting a santa hat on them is lame


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2018)

banned because summer themed avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for beeping around.


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned because you ninja'd my post without realizing.


----------



## nanpan (Dec 2, 2018)

*banned for not having a signature*


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned because you have one of the most aesthetically pleasing profiles I've seen


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for so many mittens.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for not having 2 Lobos and Moon Balls.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for growing 4 blue violets during flower week (I didn't grow one ;~; lol)


----------



## hestu (Dec 2, 2018)

banned for being a great person with a killer lineup


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2018)

OMG banned for being the sweetest person on the forum ( T vT)


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for not growing a blue violet.


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for being blue (da ba dee da ba dye).


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for “just another mayor”.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2018)

banned for one collectible


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned for only 2 collectibles, despite being here for 3 years.


----------



## hestu (Dec 2, 2018)

banned for only 2 feathers


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2018)

Banned because your hot feather continuously roasts you without mercy.


----------



## hestu (Dec 2, 2018)

banned bc it keeps me toasty


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2018)

Banned because you have MULTIPLE Santa hats on your Koroks


----------



## hestu (Dec 3, 2018)

banned bc there's nothing wrong with being festive


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2018)

Banned because you've sold me collectibles at fair prices. [color=#FFFFF] <3[/color]


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for no signature at all


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for still not having a full collectible lineup.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for having a pikmin run up to the screen.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for a lot of text in your signature


----------



## hestu (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for being 2 collectibles short of a full lineup


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned because your new name would always make me misunderstand you're newbie.


----------



## bobthegreatcat (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for not showing up at the daily Bob worship


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for calling yourself the great cat.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned because I *always* have to ban you.


----------



## hestu (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned bc I <3 ur moon ball


----------



## Zane (Dec 4, 2018)

banned because ur signature is adorable


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned because I've never seen you before. I think.


----------



## StrayBluet (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for being everywhere. I don't see many threads where you haven't posted at least once.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for joining in March 2018. I would never do something so absurd!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2018)

Banned for blue avatar and collectible lineup aesthetic.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned because Spike is dying in your avatar. Help him omg


----------



## bobthegreatcat (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for being awake at 5am. You need your sleep!


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned because sleep is for weak :Kappa:


----------



## bobthegreatcat (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for being sleep deprived.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for only 8 posts


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for getting a moon ball instead of the fabulous love ball


----------



## bobthegreatcat (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for not being number one.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for Bobthemediocrecat


----------



## Marte (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for freaking me out


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for not freaking me out


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for freaking me out.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned because I can continue the chain by saying, “banned for not freaking me out,” but it wouldn’t necessarily be true.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for not playing your part in this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for never changing your avatar/sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned because I got banned last time I tried to change it to something else.


----------



## locker (Dec 5, 2018)

banned for not listening to Christmas music 24/7


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for talking about Christmas whilst having a Halloween avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for assuming I don't. 

----------

Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## rianne (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for having a username that reminds me of a captcha.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Banned for that mysterious avatar


----------



## StrayBluet (Dec 6, 2018)

Banned for not recognizing Kuromi.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 6, 2018)

Banned because I meant @x2k5a7y's avatar. Idk how I got ninja's lmao


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2018)

Banned for getting ninja’d


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2018)

Banned because that santa hat is in the wrong place, aaaaaa


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 6, 2018)

Banned because your santa hat is in the wrong place.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 6, 2018)

Banned for sending a chill down my spine.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned because same


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned for not coming up with a different reason to ban me.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned for being chill.


----------



## rianne (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned for having a really fantastic avatar.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned for joining in 2013.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned for too much purple.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned for too much text in signature.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2018)

banned for having a random Santa hat in your avatar


----------



## bobthegreatcat (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned for putting a cat face on a cats body.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 7, 2018)

banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 7, 2018)

Banned for having a christmas signature


----------



## mogyay (Dec 7, 2018)

banned bc moon emoji is not best, the bee emoji is the best


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

Banned because Gyroid smileys are vastly superior to any emoji.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

BANNED FOR HAVING A BLUE PIKMIN AS YER AVATAR


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Banned for writing in caps


----------



## Psydye (Dec 8, 2018)

Banned for having a Moon Ball.


----------



## mogyay (Dec 8, 2018)

banned for referencing another forum how dare u


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2018)

Banned for “night night”


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 8, 2018)

Banned for laying down outside in the cold.


----------



## goro (Dec 8, 2018)

banned for xander mobus since he now has multiple voices in ssbu


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

Banned for being Joker's #1 fan


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned because someone needs to be banned today.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned for STILL being out in the cold.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned because it's a lost cause. Hypothermia can occur in a matter of hours, and he's been out there for weeks...


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned because I actually have a real shiny Chandelure :^)


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned because the existence of a Chandelure in real life, a Pok?mon that literally burns up souls, is a terrifying prospect.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned for still having a Pikmin


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned for less than 100 posts.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned for less than 4000 posts


----------



## goro (Dec 9, 2018)

banned for less than 100 posts
edit: banned for joining, like, two days ago and having almost 80 posts. what the hell


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

Banned because why so serious?


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 10, 2018)

Banned for the joker reference.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2018)

Banned for being a great TBT friend.


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

banned for having a good sig


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 10, 2018)

Banned for the compliment.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 10, 2018)

banned for having a backgrounded christmas cap superimposed over a gif


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

banned for having cute graphics


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

Banned for joining yesterday as of this post.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 10, 2018)

Banned for banning someone the day after they joined.


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

Banned for having cool avatar/signature


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 10, 2018)

banned for not knowing who I am smh


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 10, 2018)

Banned for having seven mittens which leaves one without a pair.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned because I still don't know what F1 is. I thought it was maybe Final Fantasy but there's only 1 F.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned for not centering your signature


----------



## Primeval (Dec 11, 2018)

banned for having ariana grande in your signature


----------



## Dim (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned for being mindful


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned for WWE gif signature.


----------



## Marte (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned for leaving Isabelle alone with a pokeball and some lights


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned for pushing your beloved villagers to the very edge of your signature.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned for not putting the eggs together in your collectible lineup.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned because I think they look really good this way.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned because I disagree


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 11, 2018)

banned because of your avatar and signature. NO thank you lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned because you're welcome.


----------



## Marte (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned because pronouncing your username is impossible


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned for having less than 1k posts despite joining nearly five years ago.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 11, 2018)

banned for loving onions

onions hate me


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2018)

Banned for having 0 keys in your signature.


----------



## goro (Dec 11, 2018)

banned for having a signature quote from this thread


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 12, 2018)

Banned for emo style signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 12, 2018)

Banned for not having a dangerous woman in your avatar.


----------



## goro (Dec 12, 2018)

banned for that icon yet again


----------



## Espurr (Dec 12, 2018)

banned for being a fan of a guy that steals hearts


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

banned for your really cute avatar


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2018)

Banned because I can't pronounce your username.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 12, 2018)

banned for having a green feather :O


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 12, 2018)

Banned for Chrissy.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2018)

Banned because it's Francine.


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 12, 2018)

Banned for not being gold


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 12, 2018)

banned for being named after a mint


----------



## X2k5a7y (Dec 13, 2018)

Banned for not using punctuation.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 13, 2018)

Banned. Because. At. Least. They're. Not. Talking. Like. This. Yes. I. Seriously. Know. People. Who. Do. This.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 13, 2018)

Banned for talking like that


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 13, 2018)

banned for only having 5 collectibles


----------



## Espurr (Dec 13, 2018)

banned for having warm hands


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

Banned for torturing espurr


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 14, 2018)

banned for hiding lobo on your collectible display
and ik ik why some of your collectibles are hiding, im just making up a random ban.


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2018)

Banned for that badass sig


----------



## Marte (Dec 14, 2018)

Banned for making me spend too much time trying to figure out who some of your villagers are. The amiibo ones

- - - Post Merge - - -

UGH. Why do I always post right after someone else? XD This ban was meant for Firelight


----------



## Dim (Dec 14, 2018)

Banned because I was able to ninja you before you ninja me :^)


----------



## Marte (Dec 14, 2018)

Banned for being faster than me!


----------



## Espurr (Dec 14, 2018)

Banned for having your user title in a fancy font.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 14, 2018)

Banned because I find your avatar cute~☆


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 15, 2018)

Banned for witnessing double rainbows during fall.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 15, 2018)

Banned because love your jokes


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2018)

Banned for having a full display of light collectibles.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2018)

Banned for always having the word 'bop' somewhere.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2018)

Banned for not changing your user title for a long time.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 16, 2018)

banned for bopmas


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 16, 2018)

Banned for tangling yourself up in those christmas lights.


----------



## Zane (Dec 16, 2018)

banned for using a default avatar


----------



## rianne (Dec 16, 2018)

Banned for not having any tinsel.


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## rianne (Dec 16, 2018)

Banned for being the 3rd (or 4th? can't remember exactly) person to ban me for that reason.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 16, 2018)

Banned because I like the color of your user title.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 16, 2018)

banned for liking that color


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 17, 2018)

Banned because it's a good color.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 17, 2018)

banned for having so many cold colors in your everything


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 17, 2018)

Banned for cute/creepy avatar.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

banned for having more tinsel than me


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 17, 2018)

banned for having that bunny on your signature


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Dec 17, 2018)

Banned for having a love ball


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2018)

Banned for no winter/holidays-themed avatar or signature.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 17, 2018)

Banned for being a suave space cowboy who's cooler than me lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 17, 2018)

Banned for having something under your username that can be used for a video player.


----------



## rianne (Dec 17, 2018)

Banned for joining the site this year.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2018)

banned for having a voodoo doll !


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned for displaying only seven collectibles.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned for 12 tinsels


----------



## rianne (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned for your really snazzy avatar.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

banned because u have a pink cosmos


----------



## rianne (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned because you joined the site the same year I did.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned because she's been banned like 4 or 5 times now for not havin a sig.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned because I didn’t know that


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 18, 2018)

banned for having a 3 letter username


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

banned for having SUCH CUTE AVI AND SIG!!!!!


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

Banned for having best username.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

banned for having 0 bells and tinsel oh no D:


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned because they have 190 bells.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

ugh banned for such a  cutely decorated christmas tree


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2018)

banned for being a familiar face who reappears from time to time :0


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned for owning a disco egg.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> ugh banned for such a  cutely decorated christmas tree



Thank you.


----------



## Zane (Dec 19, 2018)

banned for having the same amount of lights as me


----------



## rianne (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned for your colorful aesthetic. :3


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned because I am too lazy to come up with a ban reason.


----------



## Dim (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned just because


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 19, 2018)

banned for not making up a ban


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 19, 2018)

banned for blue rose collectible


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned for having '666' in fc


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned because I haven’t seen you post on the forums before.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned for having your collectibles repeating in a pattern.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2018)

banned for owning a switch


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 19, 2018)

Banned for not owning a switch.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for liking good movies (signature). XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for that cute avi


----------



## rianne (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for being in the same timezone as me.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for the candies.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for having so many lights


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for that perfect 10


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 20, 2018)

banned for having 0 tinsel


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for having 0 bells.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for that santa hat in your avi D:


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for not hiding well enough


----------



## Marte (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for hiding too well


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for that small army of red candy.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 20, 2018)

banned for being too nice ^-^


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

Banned for joining 2-3 weeks ago


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for searching


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 21, 2018)

banned for checkmate


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned because I always have to ban you.


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned because you don't have a Switch (yet).


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 21, 2018)

banned for having girly christmas bells


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for not being active in tbt recently.


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for that (casual) call out.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for that awesome gradient in your sig!!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for having my favorite winter/holiday signature.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for penguin pirouette.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for the T-pose.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for not displaying any collectibles.


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for joining the site before me.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 21, 2018)

Banned for having such a minimal amount of posts throughout your four years since joining TBT, oof.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 21, 2018)

banned because every single thing about your profile, from the perfectly curated and lined up collectibles to match your adorable signature, is literally the cutest **** i have ever seen in my life


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 22, 2018)

banned for wanting me for christmas


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 22, 2018)

banned because u have 2 winter mittens


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned because you have 6 winter mittens for 6 hands.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 22, 2018)

banned for not having 6 hands


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for making a post 10 minutes before me.


----------



## rianne (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for ninjaing my ban.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for posting the same time as me when I made a ban.


----------



## Espurr (Dec 22, 2018)

banned for onions


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 22, 2018)

banned for having one christmas lights collectible


----------



## Espurr (Dec 22, 2018)

banned because i don't have many friends


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 22, 2018)

banned cause guess what I'll be your friend then


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for cramming your kitten into a small cardboard van.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 22, 2018)

banned cause that's not me who chosen that, it was Sunny's choice


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for having no bells.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for saving your bells.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 22, 2018)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for having no bells.



wrong about that
i keep my tbt in the bank

- - - Post Merge - - -

someone go ahead ban me and the other user above me


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

@Pokeclasher: banned for having girls have the dress I've always wanted for Christmas and flaunting it LOL


----------



## Dim (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for having one cake among your Christmas lights collectables.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 22, 2018)

Banned for not displaying any collectibles (literally the last reason I banned someone for, lmao).


----------



## Dim (Dec 23, 2018)

Banned because I have holographic meatloaf instead.


----------



## rianne (Dec 23, 2018)

Banned because your Pok?tastic theme is amazing.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Banned for cute profile.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

banned for that siiiiiiiiig its sogood


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 23, 2018)

Banned because Moe will probably eat that gingerbread man if you're not careful.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

D:

banned for saying that :'(


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 23, 2018)

banned cause its true he is a cookie to eat


----------



## Alexis (Dec 23, 2018)

banned for being a jolly kiddo


----------



## Zane (Dec 23, 2018)

banned for having my fave sanrio character in your avatar


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 23, 2018)

Banned because your avatar is cute af.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

Banned for having 222 bells and u joined on march 22 and you have 4202 posts 2222222


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 23, 2018)

Banned for using too many numbers in your post.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 23, 2018)

b1nn3d b3c87se 1t c4n g3t m8ch w04s3 th4n t1a1.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

:’(
Banned for being so cruel to them


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 23, 2018)

01000010 01100001 01101110 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100011 01100001 01110101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01101010 01110101 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100111 01100101 01110100 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100011 01110010 01110101 01100101 01101100 01110100 01111001 00101110


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 23, 2018)

D:
Double banned for same reason </3


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 23, 2018)

Banned for not teaching me on how to decode MapleSilver's numbers.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned for not knowing how to decode MapleSilver’s numbers.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned for 42 tinsel


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Uoy nab ot evah syawla esuaceb dennab


----------



## Haydenv019 (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned for trying to be creative with your ban by making it *sdarwkcab*


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned for blue words.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned because blue is the best colour.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned because whichever color is the best is subjective.


----------



## matt (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned because you didn't have a bacon roll with brown sauce at 14:27 today


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned because you posted right after me and that ban doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

banned for watching anime in 2018.


----------



## Dim (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned for having a small avatar.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 24, 2018)

Banned for not clarifying on what you're trying to search.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

banned for loving onions i also love onions


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

banned for having the best username.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

Cheren said:


> banned for having the best username.



hehe thank you!!

banned for an adorable profile!!


----------



## Espurr (Dec 25, 2018)

You are not banned.
In fact, you have been issued a full pardon.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

Banned for not fulfilling your ban quota.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

banned for trapping that penguin in eternal dizziness


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2018)

Banned because it has been awhile since someone has been banned in this game.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

banned because.... you have no tinsel!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned because practically everyone has no tinsel.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

banned because you have three 6's in your switch fc


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 28, 2018)

not actually gonna ban u 'cause yeah all hail dedede


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned for having numbers in username


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned for still having 7 Tinsel.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

banned for being a newbie (ur cool tho ;u; )


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned for being an army or whatever they call bts fans


----------



## seacube (Dec 28, 2018)

^ Banned for not being an army


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

not banned because bees


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned for hailing King Dedede


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned for flying a spaceship when TBT is a restricted airspace.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned for having... four frost eggs?? Good lord lol


----------



## Zane (Dec 28, 2018)

banned because i'm hungry


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

banned for being _too_ magical


----------



## rianne (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned for an ethereal theme.


----------



## moonford (Dec 28, 2018)

banned for being a sweet bean


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Banned for being one with the moon.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 28, 2018)

banned for still searching! idek what you're searching for but


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 29, 2018)

banned for the adorable Rilakkuma art in ur sig


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned for winning the best username award

- - - Post Merge - - -



seacube said:


> ^ Banned for not being an army



Ew


----------



## rianne (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned for that post merge. :3


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned for ":3"


----------



## Zane (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned because :3


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2018)

banned for still being too magical even though i said not be magical, smh


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned because your avatar background is a slightly different shade from the background around it.


----------



## moonford (Dec 29, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Banned because your avatar background is a slightly different shade from the background around it.


you noticed, lol

banned for having 4 frost eggs (wtf)


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

banned because Leif idk ^^"


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned for making me edit my post.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned for not editing your post


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

*banned for boppin'*


----------



## boring (Dec 29, 2018)

banned for kpop :thonk:


----------



## Dim (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned for that wonderful Bob


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 29, 2018)

Banned for the Bulba


----------



## rianne (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for still having your Christmas lights.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned because it's always Christmas


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for cute Pikachu collectible.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2018)

banned because cream cheese


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for having the first three letters in your username being identical as mine.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for having a username so similar to Sheila’s that I get  u mixed up


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for a Popplio-related reason


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for starting a cult of personality devoted to King Dedede.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2018)

banned for having Beau to sit in a glass


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for the wolf.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> banned because cream cheese



ok.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2018)

banned for such an easy FC to remember


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned because look how happy Beau is in that trophy.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for owning a possessed, demonized chandelier and having put it on your Christmas tree.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 30, 2018)

banned for having that space avatar


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for having loveball collectible


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned because this is the first time I have seen you.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

banned for having 1,005 bells out instead of putting it in the ABD


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for jealousy lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for assuming I'm jealous


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 30, 2018)

Banned for the weegee (even though that's not a bad thing)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 31, 2018)

Banned for purple in your profile pic.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2018)

banned because random quotes


----------



## rianne (Dec 31, 2018)

Banned because you also like Pok?mon.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 31, 2018)

Banned for saying you are “just another mayor” you’re so much more than that!!!  
Respect yo self !!


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2018)

Banned for having one vowel in your long username


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 31, 2018)

Banned for having one vowel in your short username.


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 31, 2018)

banned for the cute aesthetic


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2018)

Banned for having changed your username


----------



## Dim (Dec 31, 2018)

Banned for Always boppin’


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

banned for not putting your bells in the bank that you have on display


----------



## rianne (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for prepping a theme change for the new year. :3


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for ending your sentence with ":3".


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for stanning Ariana Grande (she's great so don't blame you)


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

banned for sugar sweets collectibles


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for kidnapping villagers


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

banned for apparent twerking


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

Jakerz said:


> Banned for kidnapping villagers



your silly cause that is what everyone does its a normal thing

user above me:
banned for having your mayor hair in purple


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

banned for leo


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

banned for having to many 4s in both of your FCs


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 1, 2019)

banned for having too many 1s in both of your FCs and an added offense for the wrong "too"


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for banning so many people recently


----------



## 22lexi (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for assuming my gender with the "Space Cow_boy_"


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned because the message is referring to me, xD


----------



## rianne (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for having a lot of animations going on in your theme.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for the cute pink collectibles


----------



## rianne (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for the sweet tooth lineup!!!!1!one


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hehe thank u  I love them

Banned for having a cake from 2k13


----------



## Dim (Jan 1, 2019)

Banned for having a Christmas avatar after Christmas.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 1, 2019)

Nox said:


> Banned for having a Christmas avatar after Christmas.



banned because i've had this avi for two years straight now lmao


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 1, 2019)

banned for having cookies on your signature


----------



## rianne (Jan 2, 2019)

Banned for not liking cats.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jan 2, 2019)

Banned for having a love ball collectible


----------



## Marte (Jan 2, 2019)

Banned because Jingle is too cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2019)

Banned for still having 3 tinsel


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 2, 2019)

banned for not having your line out not being full


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 2, 2019)

Banned for having too cool of a signature


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 2, 2019)

thx
anyways banned for having only one Christmas lights collectible


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

Banned for having the best signature of all time.


----------



## Zane (Jan 2, 2019)

banned for typing in antiqua font


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

banned for having such a light colored user title


----------



## rianne (Jan 2, 2019)

Banned for being perpetually tired bc same.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2019)

Banned for having an awesome collectible lineup


----------



## tae (Jan 2, 2019)

banned for boppin


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 3, 2019)

Banned because I’ve been banned for too long


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

banned cause to bad part of the game


----------



## rianne (Jan 3, 2019)

Banned for recently changing your username.


----------



## Zane (Jan 3, 2019)

banned bc rianne is a nice name


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 3, 2019)

banned for having two pokemon on your signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2019)

Banned for being broke at this time.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 4, 2019)

Banned for still having four tinsel.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for being broke at this time.



i told u before i put my tbt in the bank all the time

user above me
banned for joining 2013


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 4, 2019)

Banned for having 5 TBT in your wallet instead of the ABD.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2019)

Banned for being the best newbie.

*Disclaimer:* I'm not jealous, I don't mind really.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

banned for liking blue to much


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 4, 2019)

banned for having a Japanese user title


----------



## jiny (Jan 4, 2019)

banned for having the cutest sig


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 5, 2019)

banned for having a sad avatar


----------



## rianne (Jan 5, 2019)

Banned for being responsible and keeping your TBT in the ABD unlike yours truly.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 5, 2019)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

banned for having an amazing signature


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 5, 2019)

Banned for owning a cake that was made by someone with "poison" in their username.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

banned for having a pear


----------



## jiny (Jan 5, 2019)

banned for having 4 cakes


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

banned for having no cakes >:0


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 5, 2019)

Banned for having no pears, the best fruit.


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2019)

Banned because I disagree with your taste in fruit 

(peach lyfe)


----------



## Kamzitty (Jan 5, 2019)

banned because all fruits should be appreciated equally !!!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

banned because fruit communism


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 5, 2019)

Banned because there’s been too many fruit-related bans


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 5, 2019)

banned for still boppin'


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2019)

Banned because it’s a new day and someone needs to be banned


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2019)

Banned for having to be the one who bans someone.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 6, 2019)

Banned for having to be the one to ban someone who had to ban someone who had to ban someone and...okay you get the drill.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

banned for no username


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 6, 2019)

banned for having to many 4s on you FCs


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

banned for using the wrong "to/too"


----------



## rianne (Jan 6, 2019)

Banned for your current avatar really matching your reason to ban. All hail indeed bc of that facial expression yep.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 6, 2019)

Banned for your avatar background being a slightly different shade of white from the site background.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

banned for having many "6"s in your FCs


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 6, 2019)

Banned for hating the number 6.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 6, 2019)

banned for seemingly liking the number 6


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 6, 2019)

banned for not having a matching dee dee dee sig


----------



## rianne (Jan 7, 2019)

Banned for one of the best themes/aesthetics on this site imo. Omg it takes me back to when I first discovered the artist/creator.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 7, 2019)

banned for always being on this thread


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 7, 2019)

Banned for changing your username multiple times.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 7, 2019)

Banned for making more posts in a year than I made on 6 years lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2019)

Banned for doing the weegee


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 7, 2019)

rianne said:


> Banned for one of the best themes/aesthetics on this site imo. Omg it takes me back to when I first discovered the artist/creator.



KLHADKLHA THANKS i loveee menhera chan and it kinda resurged after it faded in the back my mind but hhh i love the artists work.

oh, and banned for an weridly colored robot icon


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2019)

Banned for a typo in ur post


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 7, 2019)

Banned bc 2 Love Balls. Give meeeeee one~!


----------



## Bcat (Jan 7, 2019)

banned for no signature


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 7, 2019)

banned for having three 4's next to each other in your FC (the equivalent of 666 in Japan)!


----------



## rianne (Jan 8, 2019)

Banned for being part of the stale cake club. B)


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 8, 2019)

Banned for joining in 2013 and not even 1k posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2019)

Banned for trying to catch Isabelle with a moon ball.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 8, 2019)

banned for being just too awesome


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 9, 2019)

Banned because K-Pop


----------



## rianne (Jan 9, 2019)

Banned for having a NN ID.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 9, 2019)

banned for having 2 voodoo dolls, ( did u always?)


----------



## rianne (Jan 9, 2019)

Banned for not noticing when I acquired the second voodoo doll from the same person, Jared lol recently. (,:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 9, 2019)

banned for banning me even tho ive been too busy to be on here lately lol


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 9, 2019)

banned for the username how creative i know


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 9, 2019)

Banned for 2 tasty cakes.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 9, 2019)

banned for hit or miss sig


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

banned for having a tumblr


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2019)

Banned for adding an icecream cone collectible to your collectible lineup.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 9, 2019)

banned for judging my collectibles lmao


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jan 9, 2019)

banned for bts, i thinks who that is


----------



## rianne (Jan 10, 2019)

Banned for still being festive n ready in January 2019. :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2019)

Banned for having such a cute avatar


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2019)

Banned for that awesome aesthetic


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 13, 2019)

Banned for 11k posts.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 13, 2019)

Banned for floating crown


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

banned for being late


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 13, 2019)

Banned for being early (to ban ZeldaJune)


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 13, 2019)

banned for being all too clever e.e


----------



## rianne (Jan 13, 2019)

Banned for being an ~*~artiste~*~ (,:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

banned for all the sweet collectables


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 13, 2019)

Banned for having twice as many sweet collectibles than they do.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 13, 2019)

banned for super cute avatar


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2019)

Banned for displaying only candy collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

Banned for living in Space, yet still somehow having decent Wifi.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2019)

Banned for still being a clock connoisseur.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

banned for jamming


----------



## rianne (Jan 14, 2019)

Banned for Kpoppin'.


----------



## Zane (Jan 14, 2019)

banned because your avatar makes me think of the time I saw a 'sentimental circus' keychain in a thrift store and stupidly didn't buy it


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 14, 2019)

Banned for typing up a specific ban


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 14, 2019)

Banned because that clone you made almost 5 months ago is still out to get me.


----------



## rianne (Jan 15, 2019)

Banned for mentioning a C L O N E.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 15, 2019)

Banned because potatoes.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 15, 2019)

banned for having red candy with blue candy


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

Banned for fusing them together like a mad scientist and creating the _purple candy_. *thunder sound effect plays*


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 15, 2019)

banned for calling me a mad scientist


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 15, 2019)

Banned for the spooky collectible lineup


----------



## rianne (Jan 17, 2019)

Banned for having four #4s in your 3DS FC.


----------



## Zane (Jan 17, 2019)

Banned for having a nice purple-y theme


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

Banned for having four love balls.


----------



## Zane (Jan 17, 2019)

Banned for not having any of my favorite villagers in ur town


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 21, 2019)

Banned because escalators are better than elevators.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jan 22, 2019)

Banned for having four frost eggs


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 22, 2019)

banned for having a strange girl on the roof of your house 
psst it's me


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2019)

Banned for standing ominously above some villager's house.


----------



## rianne (Jan 22, 2019)

Banned for having a really snazzy avatar by The Pennifer.


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 22, 2019)

Banned for always being the last person here that I always ban.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

Banned for clashing Pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2019)

banned for stealing cheese


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 22, 2019)

banned for having red flowers


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2019)

Banned for that awesome signature.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2019)

Banned for having roses


----------



## Runaburezu (Jan 25, 2019)

banned for not being purple
PR PR PR PR


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned for having less than 10 Bells


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned for having less than 1,000 bells


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned for having more than 2,000 bells


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned because...


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 26, 2019)

You are banned *clears his throat and tries to mimic The Queen of Hearts* _BECAUSE I SAY SO, THAT'S WHY!_


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned for changing your avatar constantly and never changing your signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned because your aesthetic and collectible lineup are both way too awesome.


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned for giving a compliment

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> Banned for changing your avatar constantly and never changing your signature.



I can't let go of my dreams of someone visiting my DA


----------



## Dim (Jan 26, 2019)

Banned because raeyoung is the real Team Rocket member here.


----------



## Zane (Jan 27, 2019)

oh yeah I met her, she's gr8 :D

ur banned for having the same name as a friend of mine on another site years and years ago


----------



## Dim (Jan 27, 2019)

Banned because maybe I’m that friend...


----------



## rianne (Jan 27, 2019)

Banned for Kirbzzzz good boi avatar.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 27, 2019)

Banned for owning a Switch.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 27, 2019)

Banned for not owning one


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2019)

Banned for being a thief.


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

Banned for stealing Cynthia’s team.


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2019)

Banned b/c I was so hype to be like "Cynthia doesn't have a Togekiss!!!!!!!!!" but then I remembered that she does in Platinum


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 28, 2019)

Not banned, because we're apart of the same organization. No member left behind.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Banned for not fulfilling your ban quota.



See the above quote for reason of ban.


----------



## Coffins (Jan 28, 2019)

Banned for false banning!


----------



## Zane (Jan 28, 2019)

Banned for a vaguely unsettling signature


----------



## Dim (Jan 28, 2019)

Banned for the two missing Corsola.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Jan 29, 2019)

Banned for looking for the way out


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 29, 2019)

Banned for only posting 82 times in 5 years.


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Jan 29, 2019)

Banned for looking at my post number


----------



## Zane (Jan 29, 2019)

banned for having your username in all caps



Nox said:


> Banned for the two missing Corsola.



i should be banned for that ur right, i miss them


----------



## Dim (Jan 29, 2019)

Zane said:


> banned for having your username in all caps
> 
> 
> 
> i should be banned for that ur right, i miss them


Unbanned.


----------



## rianne (Jan 29, 2019)

Banned for unbanning someone.


----------



## Dim (Jan 29, 2019)

Banned for that predictable reason.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 29, 2019)

banned for being too school for cool


----------



## DORITO-SAN (Jan 29, 2019)

banned for all that cake babey!!!!


----------



## StrayBluet (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned for not changing the thing under your username for a little over 5 years.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned for still having under 1,000 posts


----------



## Cwynne (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned for being a great human being (I've never met you before but I'm sure you're great, and hopefully you're a human being)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned for the compliment


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned because Zoroark > Lucario


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned because Greninja > Zoroark


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned because Magikarp > everything else


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned because that is correct


----------



## rianne (Jan 30, 2019)

Banned for the ~*~cool~*~ theme.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 31, 2019)

banned for being apart of the stale cake clan


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned for having an uneven number of bells!


----------



## wizard (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned just because


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned for being a goat wizard, as that is far too powerful of a combination.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned for not healing your Luxray.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned for not having Chandelure in your avatar or signature.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned because it's on vacation and is unable to attend my signature at the moment.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned for clock related reasons


----------



## rianne (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned for that happy n precious Chimecho.


----------



## Dim (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned because...


----------



## rianne (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned because you activated my trap card with all those s


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 2, 2019)

Banned for being just another mayor


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Feb 3, 2019)

banned for having no username


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2019)

Banned for trespassing on a villager's roof.


----------



## rianne (Feb 3, 2019)

Banned for having a November birthday.


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2019)

banned for having my birthstone in your line up


----------



## Dim (Feb 3, 2019)

Banned for having a moon ball in between your love balls


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2019)

Banned for not displaying any collectibles.


----------



## rianne (Feb 4, 2019)

Banned for currently having a really wholesome flower lineup.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 4, 2019)

banned for having a cool pokeball


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

Banned for having a flea.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

Banned for digging holes in your avatar.


----------



## rianne (Feb 5, 2019)

Banned for all those snazzy hybrid collectibles.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2019)

Banned for having over 1,000 posts now.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 5, 2019)

Banned for having 347 Bells


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 5, 2019)

banned for having a 9 in the third digit place of your posts AND bells


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 5, 2019)

Banned for a having a cool avatar


----------



## Zane (Feb 5, 2019)

banned for not having a signature


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 5, 2019)

Banned for being a member before me


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 8, 2019)

Banned for having exactly 150 bells than posts


----------



## rianne (Feb 8, 2019)

Banned for having a really ominous theme/aesthetic.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Feb 8, 2019)

Banned because I like my theme.


----------



## Dim (Feb 8, 2019)

Banned for stealing Kirby’s strawberry short cake (IT WAS YOOOOOUUU!)


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 8, 2019)

banned for that intense anime signature.


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2019)

banned for not having any shiny pok?mon in your signature


----------



## hestu (Feb 8, 2019)

banned for being such a stellar human being


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 8, 2019)

banned for have a cute aesthetic


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 8, 2019)

banned for having too many cakes


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 8, 2019)

Banned for having a orange


----------



## FoxFeathers (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for too many "X's" in their username


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for having 8 villagers in both your towns.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for the middle purple flower in your siggy being dead.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned because it's just sleeping.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned because roses are the best flower and you have good taste and we can't have that


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for only displaying eight collectibles.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for having to many flower collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned because you can never have too many flowers.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned because you have to many red flowers


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned because it's the best lineup to grow pink roses.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for only having 3.8k posts


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for only having 3.61 posts per day.


----------



## WillowKid (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for having fertilizer in a bunch of Rose collectables


----------



## rianne (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for having a super new account.


----------



## hestu (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for being 2 collectibles short of a full lineup


----------



## rianne (Feb 10, 2019)

Banned for reminding me that Flower Week has made my current lineup v. sad. D,:


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 15, 2019)

Banned for being a princess


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 15, 2019)

Banned for having no avatar for over 3 years.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 15, 2019)

Banned because  f l o w  e r $


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2019)

Banned because you still got those cakes front n center, yeah boiiiiiii. >:3


----------



## rainywave (Feb 16, 2019)

Banned because you claim that you are ?Princess? when in fact I am the only PRINCESS here >: ((((((




ᵀʰᶦˢ ᵗᵒʷⁿ ᵈᵒⁿ?ᵗ ʰᵃᵛᵉ ʳᵒᵒᵐ ᶠᵒʳ ᵗʰᵉ ᵇᵒᵗʰ ᵒᶠ ᵘˢ


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2019)

Banned because we're both under the leadership of *Princess* and *Princess Mipha*. xD


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2019)

Banned because it has been two weeks since someone has been banned in this game.


----------



## rianne (Mar 3, 2019)

Banned because you necroed this thread. (,:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2019)

banned for having two cherry collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2019)

Banned for being called "AppleBitterCrumble" yet your town fruit is peaches.


----------



## Zane (Mar 3, 2019)

banned for having a lovely hybrid garden


----------



## rianne (Mar 3, 2019)

Banned for being the very best that no one ever was.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 3, 2019)

Banned for having 4 double numbers (22, 44, 33, 33) in your friend codes.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 3, 2019)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 11, 2019)

Banned because you’re me.  Wait, what.  I’m you?  No, I’m me!


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 11, 2019)

Banned for cloning yourself and banning the real xRileyx.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned for putting food on top of Raichu where they can't reach it with their arms.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned for having less than 200 posts.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 12, 2019)

banned for constant username changes


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned for displaying only one collectible.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 12, 2019)

banned for having a pretty organized flower line up


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned for the Nook aesthetic


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned for the crime of having a river run through your town.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned for uh... Having a pokemon blending into your green shirt.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned because Susie unbanned you from Free Ham Sandwich Day, therefore I must ban you to keep the universe in balance.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned for banning me just before I log out.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 12, 2019)

Banned for shelling those zillas.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 13, 2019)

Banned for being the aura in all of us. Being in all of us? That's nasty.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 13, 2019)

Banned for being an ultimate idiot.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 13, 2019)

banned for playing Deltarune


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 14, 2019)

Banned for making some text hard to read in your signature.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 14, 2019)

finally the game is starting again and btw that's the point of the text cause its not important
banned for showing games your currently playing


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for having 4 towns.


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for having a skeleton as your profile picture even though it's March!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for the dancing villager in your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for making me have to think hard for a reason to ban you.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned because despite your hard thinking, you were still unable to think of a reason unrelated to your thinking.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for being too specific.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for not being specific enough.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for not having a mouth.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for liking onions at all


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 15, 2019)

Banned for putting Sponge Bob's face on Pikachu.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 19, 2019)

Banned for having an outdated post. _The pfp was changed, lol._


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2019)

Banned for calling an avatar a pfp


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 19, 2019)

Banned for filling your love balls with candy and not Pok?mon.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Banned for only displaying one row of collectibles.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

banned for having a lucario in profile pic


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2019)

Banned for no image in signature.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 19, 2019)

banned for calling yourself a pokemon trainer. also stealing canalave city in your town profile


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 19, 2019)

Banned because the exposure is actually a big help to Canalave's tourism industry and you are threatening to take that away from them.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 20, 2019)

Banned for having that one green collectable that stands out from the rest of the blue and white ones.
_CONGRATS ON THE KALEIDOCLOVER THOUGH OMG_


----------



## rianne (Mar 20, 2019)

Banned for not having a signature like moi.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2019)

Banned for banning someone for the same reason you would be banned, thereby banning yourself as well.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 21, 2019)

Banned for not being able to be banned via the same reason that you banned the banner whom was also using the aforementioned reason, therefore the chain is broken.


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 21, 2019)

Banned for not having a mouth.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2019)

Banned for just being a skeleton.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned for being my past self.


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

You're banned cause I'm the only "pokemon master" here.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned because Metapod too OP, pls nerf.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned because six level 100 Metapods is way too OP.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned because I'm Dio and I dislike your signature


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned for not ending your sentence with a period.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned for using proper grammar.


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned cause proper grammar be like outlawed or somethin


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned because that's the spirit!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned ‘cuz rude 3:


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned for only displaying a username change item.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned because both of your flowers have wilted and you're a bad gardener.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned for having quite possibly the most interesting collectible lineup on the forums.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned because yOur NOt thE JuDGe oF Me!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned for tYPinG lIkE tHiS


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

bAnNEd bECauSe i aM A hORrIble pErSOn.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 25, 2019)

Banned because you’re a horri- oh, yeah what you said


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

Banned for having a neat signature!


----------



## slatka (Mar 26, 2019)

banned for 318


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 26, 2019)

Reasonable, but not as bad as being
Banned for 319!


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Banned because it’s early and I don’t get it.


----------



## hestu (Mar 26, 2019)

Banned for joining less than a year ago


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 26, 2019)

Banned for joining 2 years before me


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for having an interesting user title.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for *insert ban reason here because i’m lazy*


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned because my reaction GIF to that lazy ban is your current avatar.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned because your avatars too cute.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for trying to ban me in the early morning.
_(Also it was an inside joke so don't worry if you don't get it, lol.)_


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for banning me for banning you.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 27, 2019)

_Banned for tempting me to break the chain. Hehe. >:3c_


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for spoiling my fun >8p


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for posting so quick in the 'Quick! Before they see thread.'


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned because it’s your fault for picking someone you knew was online


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for being right, lol.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Mar 27, 2019)

_Ugh I’m so groggy..._

Anyways, banned for replying to every single post for the past twenty minutes 

Even though the last reply was 3 hours ago


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for having a very aesthetically pleasing theme.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 27, 2019)

Banned for having nice collectibles.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned because Batman.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned becouse manbat


----------



## Zane (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned because I want Twiggy in my town but couldn't bear to kick out Carmen


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned for having six love balls and one moon ball collectible in your lineup, when you can only carry six Pokemon on a team at any given time.


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned just because I felt like it


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned for always being in the basement whenever I log on to TBT, lmao


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned because i’M lURkiNg


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned for lurking


----------



## StressedJess (Mar 30, 2019)

Banned for spoiling my fun.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banned just cause


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned cuz that’s my line


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banned cuz batman


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned because I’m BAtMaN


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banned cause batman sucks


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned because I don’t care


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banned because i do? nah just kidding i dont as well but youre banned anyways


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned because you don’t care. I don’t care you don’t care but I’m also banning you anyway


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banning you for banning me and also for not caring


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banning you for coming back here despite being banned. (Shush... It does not apply to me... shush...)


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banning you for telling me i cant come back here... banned people can do what ever they want


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banning you for not listening to mehhhhhhhh!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banning you for telling me what to do!!!!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned for having free will


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banned for taking away my freewill


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned for banning me for that


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banning you for banning me for taking away my free will


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banning you because I want the last word


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banning you cause you want the last word


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banning you cuz imma get the last word


----------



## lucylives (Apr 1, 2019)

banning you for taking the last word


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banning you because I want to


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned because your username reminds of the Johnny B. Goode song


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned because it’s supposed to


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned because good


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned for not attempting to steal bels from me.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned for being a ninja and interrupting me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned for making me think that your head took a bite on it but it's actually just a flower.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned because backgrounds pffff


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned for stealing bels from me.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 1, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for not attempting to steal bels from me.



Banned because you asked for it ^


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned because Batman would never steal >:0


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned for not being able to steal bels from me X)


----------



## rianne (Apr 1, 2019)

Banned for using "X)."


----------



## Zane (Apr 1, 2019)

banned because your usertitle made me feel like i was seeing double for a second



Stella-Io said:


> Banned for not being able to steal bels from me X)



hahah omg i was a success on my first few steals and i got overconfident, now I'm a broke b


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 2, 2019)

Banned for stealing irresponsibly.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Banned because your signatures amazing


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 2, 2019)

banned for being so serious. and nice.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Banned cuz serious? Me? Pfft, never!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

banned for being weird


----------



## rianne (Apr 2, 2019)

Banned because you also have a birthstone collectible in your lineup.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

banned cause your lineup is better than mine :<


----------



## rianne (Apr 2, 2019)

Banned because you momentarily forgot you're a newbie so your lineup is actually pretty mint so far!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

ohh thanks! but im still banning you for gifting me a green candy :<


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

banned for The FitnessGram Pacer Test is a multistage aerobic capacity test that progressively gets more difficult as it continues. The 20 meter pacer test will begin in 30 seconds. Line up at the start. The running speed starts slowly but gets faster each minute after you hear this signal bodeboop. A sing lap should be completed every time you hear this sound. ding Remember to run in a straight line and run as long as possible. The second time you fail to complete a lap before the sound, your test is over. The test will begin on the word start.

(I couldn’t think of anything and this popped into my head, yes. Great brain child)


----------



## lucylives (Apr 2, 2019)

banned for not thinking of anything else


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

Banned because I am a very smart..... personality


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 2, 2019)

banned for writing an essay that nobody could understand.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 2, 2019)

Banned for not understanding their essay.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Apr 2, 2019)

banned for understanding me


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned because Fortnite


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for giving me second-hand smoke. btw Reigen is awesome!


----------



## mnm (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for being obsessed with a series I've never heard of


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for not knowing Sogeking


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for knowing Sogeking


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for not asking if I wanted a drink like the person in your signature.


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

banned for being thirsty.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for typing in this color.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for stoping this persons creativity


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for typing in this color. :3


----------



## mnm (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for using :3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for using...that as well.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for having “Echoes” as your user title when I’m currently trying to beat Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia still.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for trying to beat Fire Emblem Echoes: Shadows of Valentia when I was thinking of finally trying to beat that game myself.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for discussing a game I have not played before.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned because you only post in the basement.

Roasted!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for losing activity.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for having an impressive signature.






Paperboy012305 said:


> Banned because you only post in the basement.
> 
> Roasted!!!




That’s not true I post elsewhere when I have something necessary to say.

jerk


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for being only slightly insane.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for questioning my insanity.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2019)

JessiBGood said:


> Banned for having an impressive signature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Well then.

Banned for mostly posting in the basement.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 3, 2019)

Banned for talking about where people post while losing activity.


----------



## Hadlee (Apr 3, 2019)

banned for having a _very _creative username.


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2019)

Banned for typing in a cyan-like color


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 5, 2019)

Banned because Corsola is a bad Pokemon.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

Banned because your collectible lineup has a nice yellow theme to it, and fits your aesthetic well.


----------



## rianne (Apr 5, 2019)

Banned because the "e" in your user title isn't an "?."


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

Banned because it is now.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 5, 2019)

Banned for fixing it late.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 5, 2019)

Banned because it’s better fixed late than never at all.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned because that's a lot of cakes, you should really be careful, I don't want to see you get diabetes.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned because Lucario and I share the cakes.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned because, can Dog-like Pok?mon even eat cake?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned for asking a question.  Of course Lucario can eat cake.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh, so now you wanna give the Lucario diabetes. Banned.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned for not having a username when you do have one in your Nintendo ID.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned for discriminating against onions.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned for having so many posts


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned cuz Beatles

I may or may not have said that already but whatev.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned for your discrimination against Beatles


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned because your avatar is wearing a bunny costume.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned for using a imported emote.


----------



## slatka (Apr 6, 2019)

you're still banned because of 318


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 6, 2019)

Banned for joining almost a month ago.





Lucas4080 said:


> Banned for using a(*n) imported emote.



I drew it myself, because I wanted a non-gyroid


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for pointing out my dumb mistake, lmao.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I swear I'm not that bad with grammar usually-


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

It's okay, we all make mistakes. I'm still gonna ban you anyways.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for being like those Police in movies that act all understanding but in the end the plot twist is like lmao you thought you could get away with this tiny mistake that filled up this whole plot line.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because it's nothing personal, I just wanted to abuse my powers as a law enforcer and you just so happened to be right there.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because I wanted that role.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

banned because you want that role


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because it’s a joke, I was actually casting you in that role, have fun.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

banned for casting me in that role, and im not having fun so enjoy being banned


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for getting the Sakura collectible so quickly

(I haven’t spent my bells in a long time, but they only seem to be going down for some reason D: )


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

banned for not having the sakura collectibe [ go and grab it already  ]


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned cuz I don’t have nearly enough bells.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

bANNEd for nOT having eNough bElLs


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for iLlUmInATi

(whoooppppssss)


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

BANNED because iLlUmInATi


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because I’m still jealous of yer collectiblez.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned cause my lineup is actually crap


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because it’s better than mine, esp in such a short time.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because it could be better


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned bc gimme Sakura!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

banned cause no this is my sakura


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned cuz


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

banned for saying cuz


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned bc wearing a pink sweater, makes girls look lame!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because I say so


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because you said so


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because I said no.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned bc dictator


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

banned for saying dictator


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for having an avatar of Lucy, the number one most hated Fairy Tail character.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for saying Lucy is the most hated Fairy Tail character


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because I never heard of Fairy Tail.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because you should


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because Fairy Tail is mediocre and mainstream. 
*Says while wearing a fairy tail jacket in rl*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for calling me out -_-


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for apparently being the Joker


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because you're not Batman anymore


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because your MAL username goes against everything you claim to stand for.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because your signature is a photo


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for being 'slightly insane'.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because I still feel like I you've been here longer than your join date. 
Maybe just another Lucas fan...


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for postin 5,111 times


----------



## rianne (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for almost being at 1k posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because you were a user for five years and JessiBGood has almost caught up with your post count in less than a year.


----------



## rianne (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because you called out my inactivity unintentionally.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for having the love ball *pouting face*


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for banning me for a reason opposite to reality sjdhf.
I've actually joined a while back but only been active this year so far.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned for only using tbt forums this year, contrary to stated join date.  

(Even though I just started using it last month, don?t look @ me.)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because *@ JessiBGood*


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because she specifically requested for you to not look at her, yet you did anyways.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because you have no username


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because that is their username...


----------



## lucylives (Apr 7, 2019)

Banned because persona is overrated


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because Persona is great.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because the twirly fingers are dizzying.


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for the faceless animals (Harry the handsome butcher came for a visit I see)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for making me think initially that your avatar is a clown.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

banned because i dont see no shells or zillas


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for having a derpy Lucy image


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

banned for having a persona themed profile


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for having exactly 700 posts and 100 TBT as of this moment, right now, right here, yes.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because your Nintendo ID implies you won chess. We are not playing chess. Anymore. After last time.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because you're talking about chess, and i hate chess


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because I don’t especially care for chess either. After last time.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for not caring about chess, i hate chess but i care about it


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for hating chess.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for loving chess


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because Levi is better


----------



## rianne (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because of all the GIFs going on that are distracting me.


----------



## KipperDen (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because you don't like the gifs lol


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 8, 2019)

Edit: Banned for posting 1 minute before me


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for sending tactical memes.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for creating a super perpetual energy source that might explode if it gets any bigger


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for your positivity, because it's contagious.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for blue hair.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned because I think blue hair is cool-


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for being a weeb!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for being presumably too late? sdjhf. _(Unless I'm a secret weeb and I don't know it. :0! )_


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Nah man, liking blue hair is definitly a sign of being a full blown weeb.
Banned for trying to shift the attention. We know!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for leaking information... Shh, the world ain't ready yet.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for having good taste. Blue hair is awesome.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)

Banned for also being a weeb.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for changing your look so much I don’t immediately know who you are at times.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for being a good person.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

banned for only having one collectible


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for having one _row_ of collectibles.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for having a 4 in your username, which is considered an unlucky number in Japan.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for [insert yet another ban for your username reason. ]


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for over using a reason to ban


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for changing your avatar and signature *AGAIN*


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for not letting me express myself


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned because the popcorn gif is too adorable.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for misleading username, you are not good, you are bad


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for your user title.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned because a river runs through it.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned because you should *B* bad not good


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned because why? It’s a song reference!


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

banned because its a song reference


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned because you’ve got no soul, maaannn.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for telling me i have no soul


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned because I feel compelled to


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

banned for being a good human being (and for telling me i have no soul)


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for being "compelled" to ban someone.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for changing your signature. Again.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for not changing your signature.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned because I just changed it about a week ago.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for banning lucylives so many times.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for banning so many people so many times.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned again for the dizzying swirly fingers.


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned cause finger spining is cool!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned because WAS THAT DOOFENSHMIRTZ IN THERE? DSJHF


----------



## lucylives (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned cause OH GOD IT IS!


----------



## Zura (Apr 9, 2019)

Banned for banning someone over a confirmation


----------



## rianne (Apr 10, 2019)

Banned for snagging the spring sakura collectible multiple times to help others. (,:


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

Banned because carefully, he's a hero


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

banned cause hero's deserve a mural


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 10, 2019)

Banned for owning an ore colour that doesn't exist in Animal Crossing.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

Banned because that color will probably be in ac switch


----------



## rianne (Apr 10, 2019)

Banned because ooh you sassssssyyyyy. /snaps fingers


----------



## lucylives (Apr 10, 2019)

banned cause im actually not that sassy,


----------



## Zura (Apr 10, 2019)

Banned cause you kinda are "that sassy"


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2019)

Banned for being way too rad of a person for this world.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2019)

Banned for the same reason you banned Vaati.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for having a moment of weakness and almost leaving TBT.  *smacks myself up the head with my weapon of choice, a frozen fish*


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for almost leaving tbt D:


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for ninja'ing


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because you just gotta roll with it


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned for rolling with it


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because I like rolling


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for always using larger text


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for using no creativity


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for too much _cReaTiVItY_


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because did you hear that Koichi guy steals? Wow, no dignity.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause i didnt


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for ninjaing my compliment


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause its my compliment now


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for lying


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause i only say the truth


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because What’s goin’ ooNnnnn?!?!?


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned for being vaati


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because he can't control that he's Vaati smh


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned for shaking your head


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

bAnNeD


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

*BANNED*


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

*OBJECTION! You're banned for banning me*


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for distorting space time


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause space time is easily malleable


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because distorting space time is my hobby.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause your presence alone is distorting space time


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because that was a compliment.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned for assuming that was a compliment


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because there’s no way it couldn’t be :3


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause it's only masked as a compliment as to not hurt your feelings


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for assuming I have feelings :3


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause if you dont have feelings then you don't have a heart


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for the weird doll thing in your signature.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for calling it a weird doll


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because reasons


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause i need to know these reasons


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because top secret


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause you cant keep a secret forever


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because try me


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because ninja'ing


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause you cant


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for more reasons ;D


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned cause u need to share these reasons


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because I might.... nah.


----------



## lucylives (Apr 11, 2019)

banned for not sharing reasons


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because I have the power!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for having ‘the’ power.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for underestimating 'the' power.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned... for banning me when I’m too exhausted to think of a retort.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for confusion


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for not being understanding of other people's confusion.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for using the move confusion!

Alright then, go, Umbreon!  Use Dark Pulse!


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for unfunny reference


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for using the move unfunny reference!  I’ve never heard of this move before...


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for forcing the joke


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for using the move “forcing the joke”!  I don’t know where you’re getting these moves from, but I’m definitely not going to lose!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for ninja?ing


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for not having enough reasons for me to ban you-


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for ninja'ing when I had a good response


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for beating me to banning him.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for banning


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for banning for banning. Banception


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for banning for banning Edit: +for banning

Whoa you beat me to it  ^Banned for that anyway.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for making my head explode from all the banceptions


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for saying "banceptions"


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for quoting 





PyroMike said:


> "banceptions"


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because EVERYONE KEEPS POSTING AHEAD OF ME!!!


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for all caps


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for using only one capital letter.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

BANNED BECAUSE THIS BEING CUT OFF DOESN’T SEEM TO END! CONSPIRACY!


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for complaining


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for hypocritical reason.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for not elaborating


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for reasons

>


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because jshfd i dunno okay


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for not having a reason


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for the bears


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because you also have a bear in your signature


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Unbanned for good ban reason


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because I meant it was for the sake of the bears (the little ones, or whatever they are)


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for reference pose in pfp


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because that was the point


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for not getting what I meant for reference pose


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because I get what you meant, you meant it’s the usual one in the game. I know but don’t care

(All I meant was I wasn’t looking at it... but urgh I know what you meant)


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned for making it personal


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because I had a rough day
week, life


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because how could I know that


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because I’m not blaming you... but you’re banned anyway


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2019)

Banned because I hope the day gets better if only a little bit. Even though this ban wouldn't help, I'm sorry.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for wanting a better day then the beautiful day we had.


----------



## rianne (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because I don't listen to you!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for not listening


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because I can do what I want. >:C


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for not having a reason aside from just wanting to.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for being a Jays fan


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for not having a PFP


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for reappearing as randomly as you disappeared from this forum


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for the cute Mario aesthetic.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for displaying more collectibles than me (lmao)


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for knowing how displaying less collectibles makes you look cooler.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because I'm the coolest since I display one collectible

totally not because all my other collectibles suck, nope


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

D:

Banned because your one displayed collectible is better than all 3 of mine


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for having over 1,000 posts in less than a year since joining the forums.


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for having twice as much posts as me even though we joined around the same time.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for having more than one birthstone


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for displaying a slice of cake instead of eating it. You're just making me hungry!


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for not giving me enough opportunities to ban


----------



## dedenne (Apr 12, 2019)

banned for existing


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for being savage, lmao


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because that reasoning can apply to literally anyone.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because I say so again and have no clue what you’re talking about


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for making me thinking of a reason to ban you.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for dead


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for being dead and then suddenly coming back and being one of the top posters each day.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for making it personal


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because I technically did the same for a bit.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for using this to talk


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because I don’t care the rules say to give a reason, not that it has to make sense.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

_*banned because *_


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for putting a lemon in your post instead of eating it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for having a bunch of birthstones.


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned becuase they're actually kyber crystals


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Unbanned because NoUsernameHere stole mine


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for making me see thaat bear signature again.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned for making me see


----------



## Zura (Apr 12, 2019)

Unbanned cause you apparently "unbanned" me


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 12, 2019)

Unbanned for unbanning for unbanning, remember banception from last night, well this is unbanception now


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2019)

Banned because unbanception is against the law in this town.  Someone’s going to have to get banned, and I guess it’ll be you.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned for saying that only one person had to be banned in that scenario-
The whole situation should be banned. INCLUDING YOU!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned because I was doing something for the greater good, and now I will do something for the greater good once more, such as ban you.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned for not having enough oxygen


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned because your tasty cake collectible looks lonely there.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned for poorshaming me


----------



## Zane (Apr 13, 2019)

banned for liking anime


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned because your collectible lineup looks really nice.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned for using avatar animation just to make your character blink.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned because it’s the simplicity that counts.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned for having a sakura egg to go along with your sakura.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned for not bordering your signature gif.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned for not sharing your cake </3


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 13, 2019)

Banned for not sharing your flowers.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for not sharing your cake. Even though I already have a slice-


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for being fat like daaaam


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for bringing us fleas, and trouble and pain and itching and a rash! And pain and fleas and itching and... pain! So... much... pain! So much pain.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned because your signature lists things that I probably won't be able to do in a job interview. Like eye-contact? pshhh what's that? I only know how to stare at the wall behind you so that I don't make any conversation more awkward and prevent me from breaking into a nervous sweat.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for everyone in your signature reference posing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for having that... flower staring at me from your profile pic.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned because that's a cat


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for having a flea next to ur cake, yucky


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for insulting Jerry


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for putting a cake next to Jerry


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned because your signature is too cool.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for not participating in _Quick, Before the Mods Come!_ enough.


----------



## motheaten (Apr 14, 2019)

banned for jojo refernces. no weebs allowed


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for hating on weeb culture


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for that goddamn impressive collectible lineup.


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

banned for being everywhere smh


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for being a ninja and ninja-ing me.


----------



## amai (Apr 14, 2019)

banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for not being everywhere


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for still searching!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for edgy dragon dudes appearing from those flowers.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for not having Saitama in your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for trying to kick Genos out of the signature spotlight.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 14, 2019)

Unbanned because Genos is best boi


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

I don’t know if you’re serious or not bit that’s not geno. With that said... you’re banned.


----------



## Zura (Apr 14, 2019)

Banned for assuming there can only be one genos.


----------



## Dim (Apr 14, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Unbanned because Genos is best boi


Asdfghjkl literally thought he mistook RileyX?s character for geno from Super Mario RPG. Imma ban myself for the night.


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2019)

lmao double banned cuz I thought everyone was talking about Geno too


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

Banned for thinking we were talking about Geno and not Genos.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

Unbanned for sticking up for me


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 15, 2019)

_ BANNED BECAUSE OH WHAT YOU GUYS WEREN'T TALKING ABOUT GENO FROM SM RPG??_


----------



## Bcat (Apr 15, 2019)

banned for disgusting display of positivity


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 16, 2019)

Banned for dissing positivity


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Banned for liking positivity like ewwwww


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 16, 2019)

Banned for liking negativity like ewwwww


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Banned for saying “ewwwww”


----------



## Zura (Apr 16, 2019)

Banned for not sharing in our disgust


----------



## rianne (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned because every time you change your theme/aesthetic I end up staring at it for a long time.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned for staring, it's bad for your eyes!


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned because I haven’t banned anyone in a while and I need to stop that trend.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned for stopping the trend of not banning people.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 17, 2019)

banned for being a filthy WEEB


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned for posting here.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned for implying that you don't want people to post here.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned for guessing my true intentions.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned for trying to ban the evidence and truth.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned for banning my ethics.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned because your flea should be in the pokeball.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned for not allowing Jerry to roam free.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 17, 2019)

Banned because _you_ should be in the Pokeball. Bonus ban because you ninja'd me, but my message remains.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for suggesting I should become a Pokemon.


----------



## rianne (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned because you are obviously a Pok?mon.


----------



## Marte (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for making me think about Rihanna every time I see your username.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned because now I can't unsee that


----------



## dedenne (Apr 18, 2019)

banned for having an avatar with a white background


----------



## Velo (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for leaving a space in between the eyeballs and mouth of their emoji


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for the rat(? Mouse? I think rat?) looking into my soul.


----------



## Marte (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for stealing your villagers eyes in the signature.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned because you made their signature creepier than it needed to be.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned because your aesthetics are just too awesome.


----------



## Marte (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for being too cute in the profile picture then switching to being too badass in the signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for making my day.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for too much blue.


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for banning color use.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for using a smaller font.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2019)

banned for huge text


----------



## boring (Apr 18, 2019)

banned for making me squint to read


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2019)

banned for being a boring loser boy. have some self confidence man


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for wanting people to steal the show when they should just buy it instead, smh


----------



## Zura (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for going back to your previous style.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Apr 18, 2019)

banned for having a verse about the golden rule as your user title


----------



## Bcat (Apr 18, 2019)

Banned for being the sweetest dang thing


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because the origin story in your signature made by MapleSilver is just too funny, lmao


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for being more interested in their orgin story rather than their current story. Idk...


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for the same character in three different art styles.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for Signature that makes me somewhat dizzy.


----------



## slatka (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for having the name lucas


----------



## dedenne (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for having a snake in ur avatar


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

...banned for not having a snake in your avatar


----------



## Velo (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for leaving your mouth open all the time


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because he needs to breath through his mouth.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because the poor guy needs a nose, or at least a bigger one because I'm not seeing any nose.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for not having a username even though you have one


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for having a cursed image as pfp


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for bullying t posing zipper.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for designing your entire account after that thing.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for talking about my avatar not closing its mouth,  lmao


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for having one egg


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for having no eggs.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for possessing a flea.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for not letting me show off Jerry


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for not setting jerry free.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for assuming Jerry dosnt like being with me.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for naming your flea jerry


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because your user title backwards is, “show the steal and go!”


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for owning a egg collectible.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for banning Jerry's name.


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for not allowing jerry to leave and disregarding his rights as a flea.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for assuming Jerry wants to leave.


----------



## Zane (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned just because I want to


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for hoarding loveballs


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for not having any Love Balls.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because Chiaki Nanami ain't even that good


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because that's just mean.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because its true.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for too much purple


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for too much pink.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)

Unbanned because as much as I want to be mad at you for dissing Chiaki Nanami, I can't stay mad at a fellow man of culture who appreciates best JoBro.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because each of us has a different color to our aesthetic on this page.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because now that you say that, someone's gonna come along and break the chain.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 19, 2019)

banned for breaking the chain yourself


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned because NUH has a color to his aesthetic.  It’s just a very light yellow/blonde.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for checking and mating. Ew.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2019)

Banned for making normal things weird.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 20, 2019)

Banned for loli Hitler


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 20, 2019)

Banned for having discussed Pokemon with me a lot tonight and being a great friend.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 20, 2019)

Banned for peeeee


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2019)

Banned for saying seemingly random stuff


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 20, 2019)

Banned for not saying random stuff.


----------



## candxur (Apr 20, 2019)

banned for technically not having a username


----------



## Zura (Apr 20, 2019)

Banned for having a username.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 20, 2019)

Banned for being named after a Zelda villain.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned for being named after nothing.


----------



## Zane (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned for putting black Yoshi in an egg


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned because black yoshi put itself into an egg by eating a turbo tulip.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned because black Yoshi not being in Smash Ultimate was the biggest nerf he could get.


----------



## tifachu (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned for too much Chiaki Nanami


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned for overflowing with cuteness.


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned for playing a driving simulator.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned for signature being too tall.

(How do I get rid of these darn flowers, lagging my everything)


----------



## lolita.x (Apr 21, 2019)

^ banned for too much purple and being a massive weeb


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2019)

Banned because your avatar is literally a picture of a gun, lmao...


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 22, 2019)

Banned because your Lucario is far more dangerous than any firearm.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2019)

Banned because you’re right.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 22, 2019)

Banned for having a NN ID that says "checkandmate" even though we're not playing chess.


----------



## tifachu (Apr 22, 2019)

Banned for having *BOLD* text in signature


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2019)

Banned for being too nice of a person to exist in real life.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned for placing a nightmare egg next to Jerry, that might give him nightmares


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned for literally having the best aesthetic on TBT.  That’s not allowed.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned for not providing proof of a specific aesthetic not being allowed.


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned for requiring proof inorder to ban people.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned for always coming back to this thread.


----------



## Zane (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned cuz I only got 2 mins left on my lunch break and I might as well use it to ban u


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned becuase you used the last 2 precious minutes of your lunchtime to ban someone. You need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned because I’m the sheriff in this here town and I say, you’re banned!


----------



## OctoLiam (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned for being a pokemon master.


----------



## rianne (Apr 23, 2019)

Banned for having a placeholder user title.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Marte (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for having green instead of yellow in your signature so it doesn't make all three primary colors.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for not appreciating secondary and tertiary colours.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for loving onions!


----------



## Dim (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for the baffling...yet cool username...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for still searching for something.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2019)

banned for mabel erasure


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for thinking I reject Mabel. I like her.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for Dipper getting spooked in your signature.


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for your current theme/aesthetic having a food related GIF.


----------



## ImBoredSaveMe (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for  3847387384687364874623462


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2019)

Banded because you need to save yourself. Be your own hero


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for misspelling Banned.


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned because I appreciate that spelling-based ban.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for having a really cool lineup of collectibles.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2019)

banned for commandeering the spike spiegel aesthetic after riley changed his username


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned because  casual call out.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2019)

banned for no signature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for caring what others have in their signature.


----------



## rianne (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned because you had cream puffs for your birthday (which is a top tier choice).


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2019)

banned for demonic hello kitty doppelganger


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2019)

Banned for choosing the Ditto Egg over the almighty Pikmin Egg.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 24, 2019)

banned because the pikmin egg is creepy. there i said it


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned for having an origin story!


----------



## Zura (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned for the endless loop!!!


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned because you have Latin in your current user title.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned for your title font color being #EE82EE


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned because you incorrectly guessed what the color is but made me second guess myself.


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned for seconding guess yourself and also for having this as your font color #9370DB


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned because FAIR ENOUGH.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned for you two being precise on what colours were being used.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned for zilla’in those shells.


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned for being cool blue.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2019)

banned because it's not halloween


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned because it's not Easter either.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned because at least today is closer to Easter than it is to Halloween.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 25, 2019)

banned for fabulous hot/cold lineup


----------



## rianne (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned because your origin story is still one of the best I've ever read.


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2019)

Banned for that confused/curious cat of yours


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 26, 2019)

banned for having a unhatched egg


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for standing on a unhatched egg!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because there are too many girls with miniskirts in your signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for apples.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for candy.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for your username


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for excess purple.


----------



## rianne (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because there's no such thing.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

rianne said:


> Banned because there's no such thing.



Banned because you're absolutely right


----------



## rianne (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because you just _get_ me. /wipes tear from eye


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because I'm crying too now


----------



## rianne (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because freely expressing ourselves is totally baby metal. B)


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for expressing yourself "freely". That's not allowed here!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because I haven’t seen a full picture of the girl in your avatar.


----------



## Marte (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because it's too early for Halloween collectibles.


----------



## Zura (Apr 26, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Banned because I haven’t seen a *full picture* of *the girl* in your *avatar*.


I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean by this.
_*Points towards signature*_

Spoiler: Chtholly Nota Seniorious












Banned for having a matching set of collectibles!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for liking butter cake


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for liking the Dancing 7 Egg.

(Gotem!)


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for liking Oblivia's Starpower Egg! Ha!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for joining later than 2017.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for joining after me


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for being too old


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for K-Pop instead K-Rock!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for K-On


----------



## Hat' (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for still having no username!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for making me have to use google translate to figure out what your Korean purple text meant.


----------



## tifachu (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because this isn’t the unpopular onions thread


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 26, 2019)

Because I’ve bet you’ve never seen a flying donkey before.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for not eating your Halloween candy.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for not eating your cake


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for dressing up Eevee.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for dressing up Eevee.



Banned because if I don’t, no Eevee bride would marry my Eevee.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for not showing your rad roller coaster sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because the socialists crashed the coaster in my signature, so I changed my signature in retaliation.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned for being pushed around by socialists

FIGHT BACK BOIII


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 26, 2019)

Banned because fighting costs Mr. Krabs money.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because how does a person fighting cost one’s money?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because you have over 1,000 TBT and no collectibles on display.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for having a nice row of collectibles and then a random candy cane lol


(Ngl tho really likin that lineup ya got there)


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for having an amazing gif in you signature!!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for reaching 6k in your posts.

And the fact that the post above me is the user's 6,000th post.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for a too long gif

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for you gotta be quicker than that.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for quoting state farm commercial


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for I wasn't planning to...


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because... you have my dream eggs >:00 (no pun intended...)​


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for having a conversation while banning each other!

You're also banned for posting above me!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned bc still a too long gif


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for being the gif police. I might just put a whole video in my signature


----------



## Hat' (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for changing your profile picture and signature too often.


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for making up things! I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for hiding a video in your spoiler


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned cause I wasn't hiding it!


----------



## Hat' (Apr 27, 2019)

banned because flea


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for too much purple >:00 Pink is superior!!!​


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because your avatar looking like they've achieved inner peace!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for changing aesthetics too much


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for banning me for the same reason others have.

I can never choose but with this current signature, I can have them all!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned because I don't even know the show


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for not knowing my favorite anime! I thought we're besties!


----------



## rianne (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because ooh you thot thought.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for saying the word th0t. I thought you were more pure than that


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for being an older member, yet less active than most junior members from the last two years.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> banned for saying the word th0t. I thought you were more pure than that



Banned because it’s not your turn to post.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for being too sl0w thot


----------



## Zane (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for acting like Sonic (I feel like he probably calls people thots too)


----------



## rianne (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because you're probably right.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for being a thot ninja


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for joining the thot patrol


----------



## rianne (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because you also fell right into my thirst trap.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for excessive thirstiness


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for not caring.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for caring too much


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for caring to little!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for not sharing your tasty snacks


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for thinking I won't share my tasty snacks, all you have to do is ask me for some! :\


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for being too generous with your snacks. You'll starve


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for caring about my health! You are too kind!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for motivational quotes


----------



## Gintoki (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for telling me to steal the show!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 27, 2019)

banned for not stealing the show


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because stealing is illegal.


----------



## rianne (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because you're the Pikmin police.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for not capitalizing the first letter of your username.


----------



## rianne (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because you don't think a lowercase "r" is nicer than an uppercase one.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for editing your post and inserting a lemon emoji (I don't hate them).


----------



## rianne (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because you  must  appreciate  the  lemons  now.


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for voodoo!


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned for having an awesome signature.


----------



## rianne (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because you contemplated changing your username.


----------



## Zura (Apr 27, 2019)

Banned because I still am gonna change it! I just can't think of a replacement...


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because you haven't changed it yet & when you figure it out I won't recognize you for a little while.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because my signature changing will be easy to spot!


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because your lineup is most recognizable to me. Thankfully. Jerry the flea bby.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned cuase ain't that the truth. Nobody appreciates the fleas! I found poor Jerry abandon and looking for a home. He was tossed aside by those collectible hunters because he was "disgusting" and not "rare enough". 

I beileve it's the flea's turn to shine, don't you?


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2019)

omg banned for hiding stuff from me! 
idk what that song is from but it was cool


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Zane said:


> Banned for hiding a video in your spoiler



Banned for finding it again. Dam you're too good at this!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because the Easter Egg Hunt has been over a week ago, finding hidden stuff here isn't all the rage right now.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because you still haven't found what I hid for you


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because you're sus.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for using such language on this server!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because instant ramen


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for psychedelic Pascal judging my life choices. (,:


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because cakes idk


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for making love on an animal crossing forum.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for intense anime profile


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because at least its not as bad as Vaati's.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned for tasty cake


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for hating on cake. Uncool.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for only having one cake.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having no cake. Also banned for making a beautiful collectible lineup.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having possibly the widest signature on TBT.


----------



## PyroMike (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because cake is gross


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for saying that.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because this is a free forum u fascist


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2019)

LOL. Banned for calling me a fascist (no hard feelings).


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having feelings in the first place! Those arnt allowed here!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for trapping Jerry now inbetween a pokeball and a pink rose.  Jerry is going to suffocate because of you.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because Jerry is fine.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having a discussion on Jerry's well being and not including me.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because I actually know what anime your sig is this time!


----------



## Luckyislucky (Apr 28, 2019)

banned for too many flowers


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for nooby lookin collectibles >:c​


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for calling someones collectibles nooby!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned for saying nooby


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for saying the word again!


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for liking exclamation points a bit too much.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because it's to show that im yelling!!!!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for yelling


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned for whispering


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for simply existing.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because it's a free existence dude


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because the rule only applies to me.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned for teeny text. You can use your outside voice bud. it's ok


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because _you went there._


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because my copypasta won't work


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because Thanos...

Banned because you edited your post.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned bc... you said the forbidden word... Big purple Wailord lookin.... hecker...​


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because bucky


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for banning me because of my husband >:00​


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

banned because my husband is cuter


----------



## piske (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having a cute signature!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for changing your name within the last year.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having so many links in your signature.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because eating so much blue candy is really bad for your health.


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because my Yoshi stampede just destroyed all of your Pikmin.


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for making me nostalgic by showing that old cinematic from Melee


----------



## Bcat (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for hoarding love balls


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for not having any Pok?balls.

19000th post by the way.


----------



## Zura (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because all pokeballs belong to me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because that’s greedy.


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because it's almost May.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having three posts on this page alone.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

banned for having too many candies


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for not having enough candies and cakes.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for having no uppercase letters in your username.


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned because blue candies are my favorite (and pink candies)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 28, 2019)

banned for having too many love balls


----------



## Zane (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for thinking it's possible to have too many Love Balls


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for the compliment.


----------



## rianne (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for the grammatical judgment. >:C down with the adherence to the conventional uppercase regime!!!!1one


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2019)

Banned for ninja :[


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because I'm truly sorry that I'm not sorry.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for not being sorry for being a ninja.  NINJAGO!!!


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for being a little guy that lives in a blue world.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for judging people for being short.


----------



## Dim (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because the guy in your sig never swallows his food.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because your egg never hatches.


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for saying something really wholesome albeit untrue about me in the complements thread.


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

banned, cause Kuromi is so cute ;w;


----------



## Hat' (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for too much cuteness


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for the K-pop (I assume) signature.


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for intense anime profile.


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

banned cause flareon is so fluffy and squimshy


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because of your cute town name.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for looking evil.


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

banned for having Kitt in your town too <:3


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for bunnies.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because you still haven’t found the two winter mittens you’re seeking for >:00​


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because you're unable to give him those mittens like me. :/


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because your profile picture isn’t the best Sanrio character of all- *cough* Pom Pom Purin​


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

banned cuz i love Pompompurin, but my favs are My Melody and Cinnamoroll


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because you appreciate the finer things in life.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

banned for not appreciating pom pom purin


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

banned cuz your signature is cute!!


----------



## Velo (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because I don't know if you are buny or bunnie


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

banned cuz i'm all kinds of bunny >:3


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

banned for only 1 n


----------



## buny (Apr 29, 2019)

baned cuz you can't stop me from this single n rebellion >:]


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

banned for being sassy


----------



## ribbonbunnies (Apr 29, 2019)

banned for having the cutest signature!


----------



## Hat' (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for cute and pink aesthetic!!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because the only usernames I’m seeing have to do with bunnies and hats, and now all I’m thinking about are magic tricks done by a magician.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because you spam the basement.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because you don’t post that often (although you have started to more now).


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because that's true.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because false.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned just because you're being argumentative :000​


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

banned for stanning bucky when loki exists


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for encouraging people to steal the show. Stealing is bad!


----------



## Zane (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for not displaying any friend codes


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for being perceptive.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for having a signature that requires me to scroll horizontally to see all of it.


----------



## rianne (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned because you didn't enjoy your scenic detour in his signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for having expired Halloween candy.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for having more TBT than posts.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for having over 13k posts.


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for changing your pfp and sig every other hour


----------



## Bcat (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for constant Halloween aesthetic


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for laziness.


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for posting.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for having a very very long signature
(i think you can get banned  )


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2019)

Banned for confusing me into re-read through all of the signature rules just to make sure I wasnt breaking anything.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for unsettling signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because there’s still no image in your signature without looking in the spoiler.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because removing it from the spoiler will result in a warning.


----------



## buny (Apr 30, 2019)

banned cuz u got me ninja'd


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

banned for using size one text


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for birbs.


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for having two referrals.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because referrals literally don’t matter.


----------



## buny (Apr 30, 2019)

banned cuz i like your blue theme


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2019)

banned for excessive pinkness


----------



## buny (Apr 30, 2019)

banned for the same reason >:3


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for ninja-ing me


----------



## Hat' (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for skeletons!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2019)

banned for odd apostrophe


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for being odd yourself.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2019)

banned because hey, I'm an oddity and that's alright. let me fly and follow my dreams


----------



## Hat' (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because my apostrophe isn't odd! You meanie!


----------



## Bcat (Apr 30, 2019)

banned because why is it there then?


----------



## trista (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for having 8,381 posts!


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because that user title color is too bright


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because you have been "searching" forever.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for not helping with the search.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because Mako is awesome.


----------



## Flare (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for having 4 4's in your 3DS friend code.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for only having 3 4's in your 3DS friend code


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for only having 2 4's in your 3DS friend code


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

banned for having a spoopy sig


----------



## rianne (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because you used the word spoopy.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 30, 2019)

banned for writng spoopy


----------



## piske (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for dubious reasons!


----------



## rianne (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for Snotgirl (or if not, a doppelganger).


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for being sweeter than the candy you have <3


----------



## rianne (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for being the definition of sweet /pokes username.


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for poking


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for having an empty signature.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for abducting xRileyx and putting him in your signature.


----------



## Zura (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because Riley willingly got into my signature.


----------



## rianne (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because you asserted your dominance.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned because it’s true, I have invaded Excalibur’s signature.


----------



## Zane (Apr 30, 2019)

Banned for being an invader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Excalibur said:


> Banned for having an empty signature.



excuse u I have a lovely Teddiursa


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2019)

Banned because they're too cute!


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2019)

Banned because of always having distracting GIFs in your signature. @_____@


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2019)

Banned for using "@" and "_" to make an emoji.


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

banned for ending the sentence with "."


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2019)

Banned for chilling in The Basement for a long time (same tho).


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

banned for not having a sig


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2019)

Banned because you have further convinced me not to have one.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 1, 2019)

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

banned for not typing fast enough


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

banned for being a junior member.


----------



## Hat' (May 1, 2019)

Banned for shaming Junior members with such a signature!


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

banned because when i was scrolling your sig looked like a momo.


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

banned cuz i'm jelly of your cake


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

ur a jelly?

banned for copying a gta yter


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2019)

Banned because you could buy a Tasty Cake right now if you wanted one.

Banned for making me edit my post.


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

banned for being ninja'd


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

banned cuz i dont know how x3


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2019)

Banned because it's in the Shop. Once you're there you have to click on "Collectibles." You'll find it there for 35 Bells.


----------



## rhinoo (May 1, 2019)

banned cuz that pikimin egg is gonna haunt me.


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

banned cuz i wanted to thank them for informing me, but you replied first


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2019)

banned for continuing to have an aversion to double letters


----------



## buny (May 1, 2019)

banned for noticing


----------



## Rabirin (May 1, 2019)

banned for also being fond of ruby the peppy rabbit.


----------



## Zura (May 1, 2019)

Banned for telling me I've got mail when I really dont.


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2019)

banned for not having mail


----------



## Midoriya (May 1, 2019)

Banned for that awesome collectible lineup


----------



## Rabirin (May 1, 2019)

banned for having a pretty decent aesthetic.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2019)

Banned for showing up at least twice from this page.


----------



## rianne (May 1, 2019)

Banned for not keeping your bells in the ABD.


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2019)

banned for two clovers


----------



## Miharu (May 1, 2019)

Banned for cute sig :>


----------



## Bcat (May 1, 2019)

banned for pikmin


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

Banned because life is cinematic.


----------



## buny (May 2, 2019)

banned for banning them


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 2, 2019)

Banned for not spelling bunny right!


----------



## buny (May 2, 2019)

banned cuz i've already been banned for that


----------



## rianne (May 2, 2019)

Banned because you got your first “repeat” ban.


----------



## PyroMike (May 2, 2019)

Banned for not having any bells.


----------



## rianne (May 2, 2019)

Banned for not knowing my bells are safe in my ABD.


----------



## ribbonbunnies (May 2, 2019)

Banned for having kuromi instead of my melody as icon.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

Banned for being almost penniless.


----------



## Zura (May 2, 2019)

Banned for having almost the same number of TBT as you do in posts.


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

Banned for being a great friend.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

Banned for banning a person for their good traits.


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2019)

Banned for all the different text colors in your signature.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 2, 2019)

Banned for judging their signature


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 2, 2019)

Banned for sp00p


----------



## Dim (May 3, 2019)

Banned for using bulk up in signature.


----------



## rianne (May 3, 2019)

Banned because the birbs in your signature make my day every time I see 'em. c:


----------



## buny (May 3, 2019)

banned for being here since 2013


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT this year.


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2019)

banned for joining in 2013


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Banned because “A” comes before “B” and “C,” smh lmao


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2019)

Banned for having "x" coming before "R".


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2019)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2019)

Banned for savagery


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2019)

banned for mildery


----------



## StrayBluet (May 3, 2019)

Banned for 7 egg collectibles.


----------



## Bcat (May 3, 2019)

banned for counting my eggs


----------



## Puffy (May 3, 2019)

banned for having neat collectibles


----------



## Zane (May 3, 2019)

Banned for reminding me that 10 collectible exists


----------



## rianne (May 4, 2019)

Banned for having two Corsola and now a Teddiursa because they're all cute. :3


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

Banned for 2 voodoo dolls


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

Banned for having too much eggs. You'll get more than enough cholesterol.


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Banned for STILL having a default avatar.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

Banned for wearing a hat that almost looks like it's a part of your hair.


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Banned because what if it is


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 4, 2019)

Banned for questioning and not doing research on your character.


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Banned because I was joking


----------



## Zane (May 4, 2019)

Banned for sticking your tongue out P:


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2019)

Banned because there’s one moon ball among your five other love balls.  One of these things is not like the other.


----------



## Bcat (May 4, 2019)

banned for blinking at me


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

banned for having many eggs


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2019)

banned because fried eggs idk


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

banned cuz fried eggs are fine


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

Banned for misspelling bunny.


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

banned cuz i've already been banned for that too much


----------



## rianne (May 5, 2019)

Banned because your lineup progress is v nice. c:


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

banned cuz you helped u w u


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

Banned for having a cute profile (I just want to hug Ruby so badly).


----------



## Raayzx (May 5, 2019)

Banned because you're always in this thread.


----------



## Hat' (May 5, 2019)

Banned for Pok?mon!


----------



## Midoriya (May 5, 2019)

Banned for purple aesthetic.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2019)

No ban for you today happy birthday


----------



## Zane (May 5, 2019)

Banned because your Yoshi hatched! Hooray!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

Banned for being the elevator man.


----------



## PyroMike (May 5, 2019)

Banned for thinking I know what a sports is.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

Banned for confusing me on what I’m being banned for.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 5, 2019)

Banned for discovering a revolutionary new method to wash cars, yet doing nothing to bring it to the masses.


----------



## PyroMike (May 5, 2019)

Banned for ninja'ing.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 5, 2019)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## PyroMike (May 5, 2019)

Banned because I'm way past cool.


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

Banned because it's way past your bedtime.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Banned for almost destroying humanity during the Omnic Crisis.


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

Banned because I'm still destroying humanity online.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 10, 2019)

Banned because I thought Ganymede told you to stop doing that in The Last Bastion.


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

Banned because he was the one that told me to kill humanity in the first place. The little guy is too cute to not obey you know?


----------



## Bcat (May 10, 2019)

banned for buying the mailbox thing


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

Banned for not buying the mailbox thing.


----------



## Bcat (May 10, 2019)

banned because the mailbox thing is worthless


----------



## Zura (May 10, 2019)

Banned because it looks cool.


----------



## rianne (May 11, 2019)

Banned because you joined the same year as me.


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Banned because the creature in your avatar don't know what's going on.


----------



## Dim (May 11, 2019)

Banned for being a clasher


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

Banned for searching this long.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Banned for not cleaning your crypt. I know it's more spooky that way, but it's so unhygienic!


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

Banned for making a good point.


----------



## buny (May 11, 2019)

banned for dancing


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Banned for banning those happy skeletons for dancing. How could you


----------



## StrayBluet (May 11, 2019)

Banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## buny (May 11, 2019)

banned for banning someone that tried to defend you


----------



## Zura (May 11, 2019)

Banned having too much pink.


----------



## buny (May 11, 2019)

banned for not having enough pink


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 11, 2019)

Banned for misspelling bunny


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2019)

Banned for running out of La Croix, implying you drink the stuff, which means you are not drinking Pepsi, disrespecting Pepsi-Man.


----------



## Raayzx (May 11, 2019)

Banned for your obsession with chandelure.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2019)

Banned for being the last person to post in the last hour.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned for having more bells than posts.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Banned because Mercy's the most boring healer


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned for disrespecting support mains and liking Hiyoko.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Banned because I didn't disrespect all supports, just Mercy. Zenyatta and Ana are still fun. Also, double banned for getting your characters wrong, that's Himiko.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Banned because I used to main Pharah and I will defend my greatest supporter.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Unbanned for protecting mercy.


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)

banned for 1 cake


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned for no cake.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Banned for your attempt at a roast in the last person to post wins thread.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned because I enjoy playing Mercy, Zenyatta, and Baptists as well and Mercy has top healing and you can't appreciate that. Also the fact that I can't remember her name proves how uninteresting and annoying she was to me.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Banned because I know Mercy is the best healer competitively, I understand that and appreciate when a good Mercy heals me, but I find her boring to play as, especially since I was forced to a lot in competitive.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned because you can't find joy in just being a healing class that doesn't really have major DPS choices.


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

Banned for being a ninja :[


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned for ninja'ing me when I was banning somebody because I ninja'd them.


----------



## rianne (May 12, 2019)

Banned because


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned because lemons are great.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Unbanned because lemons _are_ great.


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)

banned because we don't unban people here


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Banned because screw the rules, I have green hair.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)

banned for being too slow


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned for being even slower.


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)

banned for being 2 scary. you spooked me


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

Banned for being spooked by someone other than me


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned for changing your perfect sig.


----------



## Dim (May 12, 2019)

You will be banned if ya ever change YOUR perfect sig!


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)

banned because what are you searching for??? can I help you look?


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Unbanned for funny joke.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Banned for constantly reviving people. Didn't they change your ultimate ability?


----------



## Bcat (May 12, 2019)

banned for pikmin


----------



## MapleSilver (May 12, 2019)

Banned for disrespecting the second best Nintendo series.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 12, 2019)

Banned because Pikmin is great but I hate fighting Olimar in Smash.


----------



## PyroMike (May 12, 2019)

Banned because Pikmin is alright, but not great.


----------



## Midoriya (May 12, 2019)

Banned for your user title.


----------



## rianne (May 12, 2019)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Midoriya (May 13, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT after I did.


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

Banned for having 5 mittens


----------



## PyroMike (May 13, 2019)

Banned for having an orange and not handing it over.


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

Banned for not sharing your tasty cake.


----------



## rianne (May 13, 2019)

Banned for sassiness.


----------



## rhinoo (May 13, 2019)

banned because flying panda


----------



## buny (May 13, 2019)

banned cuz pandas can't fly


----------



## Hat' (May 13, 2019)

banned because... are you saying pandas can't fly? That's highly incorrect!


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Banned for being a hat


----------



## StrayBluet (May 13, 2019)

Banned for being a Yoshi


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Banned for being a skeleton


----------



## StrayBluet (May 13, 2019)

Banned for having a skeleton too


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Banned for making me think for a minute there


----------



## StrayBluet (May 13, 2019)

Banned for needing 16 minutes to think for a minute.


----------



## Dim (May 13, 2019)

Banned for not knowing I was too busy playing smash to read your latest post right away


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 13, 2019)

Banned because Smash annoys me sometimes.


----------



## AlFair (May 14, 2019)

Banned for not having a username.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2019)

Banned because gee, I sure haven't heard that one before.


----------



## Dim (May 14, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Banned because Smash annoys me sometimes.


Wait, why am *I* banned for that?

/banned


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2019)

Banned because you mentioned it.


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

Banned for having 4 flowers


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

banned for being new.


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

bANNed for watermarked pfp


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

banned because idk you and we not spoke at all


----------



## Dim (May 14, 2019)

Banned for coming back


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

Banned for still searching


----------



## StrayBluet (May 14, 2019)

Banned for thinking we'll have the same dream.


----------



## aymia (May 14, 2019)

Banned for possessing dancing skeletons.


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

Banned for having no collectables


----------



## Hat' (May 14, 2019)

banned for this effortless signature!


----------



## rhinoo (May 14, 2019)

Banned because I'm gonna change it soon.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 14, 2019)

Banned for being back.


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Banned for being wack.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

Banned because no u.


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Banned because that made me big mad.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

Banned for getting mad instead of getting Glad.


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

Banned for being rad instead of being bad.


----------



## Miharu (May 15, 2019)

Banned for having over 5k posts :>


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

Banned for having over 5k posts yourself


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Banned for toilets


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

BANNED because you seem annoying... -_-


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Banned for having zero bells!


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

im_the_rhino said:


> BANNED because you seem annoying... -_-


what


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

Banned for not banning your above user. Since they still need one, I shall graciously ban Hat' as well.


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

Oof. Banned because the person I called annoying had thileir post taken down


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Banned for saying the most random stuff.


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

Banned because I'm running out of reasons.  And raisins.


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Banned for doing the same thing I banned you for above.


----------



## rhinoo (May 15, 2019)

Banned because it wasn't random it was fact.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

Banned for claiming to be a sardine, when we know you are in fact a rhino.


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Banned for being just as random as im_the_rhino.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 15, 2019)

Banned because it's not _completely_ random. I have evidence! 



im_the_rhino said:


> I am a sardine.


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Banned because that's still random asf


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Banned for saturated red hair!


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

Banned because I forgot to ban you earlier


im_the_rhino said:


> Oof. Banned because the person I called annoying had thileir post taken down


Ohh okay


----------



## buny (May 15, 2019)

banned cuz your avatar isn't smol anymore


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

Banned for being completely pink


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

Banned for being a blindfolded ghost.


----------



## Hat' (May 15, 2019)

Banned for still having no username what on earth!!!


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

Banned for making Patrick fall down.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 15, 2019)

Banned for having no collectibles.


----------



## Midoriya (May 15, 2019)

Banned for changing your aesthetic once again.


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Banned for never changing your aesthetic.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 15, 2019)

Banned for changing your aesthetic every week.


----------



## Dim (May 15, 2019)

Banned because you don't have guts


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

Banned for having a gif that's way too long in your sig


----------



## Raayzx (May 16, 2019)

Banned because beans.


----------



## Midoriya (May 16, 2019)

Banned because your two Pikachu eggs don’t like being stuffed in the corner.


----------



## Hat' (May 16, 2019)

Banned because that sugar isn't centered and it's stressing me out


----------



## rianne (May 16, 2019)

Banned because yay purple.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 16, 2019)

Banned for expressing your love of purple using a *yellow* lemon.


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

Banned for destroying my sweet eyes with that yellow written word.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2019)

Banned for writing your signature in a different language.


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Banned because eevees most certainly do NOT like apples.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

Banned for trying to search with a blindfold on.


----------



## Raayzx (May 17, 2019)

Banned for yet another intense anime profile.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 17, 2019)

Banned for being a hypocrite (since you like Pok?mon, which is also anime).

Oh, and I captured post #60,000!


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Banned for 60,000th post. HMPH! >:[





NoUsernameHere said:


> Banned for trying to search with a blindfold on.


A metaphor, perhaps...?


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

Banned because I prefer the day.


----------



## Raayzx (May 17, 2019)

Banned because fre shavac ado


----------



## StrayBluet (May 17, 2019)

Banned for not being able to come up with a better reason


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Banned for dancing for all eternity


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Banned for not joining our afterlife of fun


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

Banned because it's not my time yet.


----------



## Hat' (May 17, 2019)

Banned for that spring sakura out of nowhere!


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Banned for that RKO from outta nowhere


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

Banned for that fire ball from outta nowhere


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Banned for that smile from outta nowhere.


----------



## Midoriya (May 17, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT a year after me.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 17, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT just a month before I did.


----------



## Dim (May 17, 2019)

Banned for joing tbt nearly 10 months before me.


----------



## buny (May 17, 2019)

banned cuz your sig looks like a witch's labyrinth from madoka magika


----------



## rianne (May 18, 2019)

Banned for a cute aesthetic.


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Banned for the same reason you banned that person above


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Banned for the apostrophe in your username hahaha


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

Banned because you just spammed the basement and I have to read it all.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (May 18, 2019)

Banned for thinking it’s a chore to have to read my basement posts


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Banned for having that santa hat for the past... two? three Christmas’s?


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Banned for no apparent reason.


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

Banned for not coming up with a reason to ban them.


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Banned for having legendary pok?mons in your signature


----------



## Midoriya (May 18, 2019)

Banned for not having any Pokemon in your signature.


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

banned for being from iron island


----------



## Hat' (May 18, 2019)

Thank you for ninjaing me! Banned for that!


----------



## rhinoo (May 18, 2019)

banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Banned for coming back from the dead.


----------



## Raayzx (May 18, 2019)

Banned for no collectibles.


----------



## StressedJess (May 18, 2019)

Banned for Pok?mon.


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Banned for faceless villagers


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2019)

banned for joining a few days before me


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Banned for the cool origin story


----------



## rianne (May 18, 2019)

Banned for also appreciating the Bcat origin story.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Banned for having one bell.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 18, 2019)

Banned for having more Bells than you have posts.


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2019)

banned for writing the bcat origin story everyone loves


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Banned for having egg collectibles that take up more than half of your lineup.


----------



## trista (May 18, 2019)

Banned for liking the Blue Jays.


----------



## Bcat (May 18, 2019)

banned for colored text


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 18, 2019)

Banned for being a cat (terrible pun for your username).


----------



## Dim (May 18, 2019)

Banned for being both an F1 fan and a Jays fan.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 18, 2019)

Banned for three 1s in your NNID.


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

Banned for glowing.


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

Banned for always being the person I have to ban so I now have no more reasons to ban you!!!


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

banned for that crap reason


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

banned for weird lingo


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

Banned for hurting my eyes with your aesthetic !


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2019)

banned because two rubies idk lol


----------



## Breath Mint (May 19, 2019)

Banned for wanting to make love


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2019)

banned because I've  never seen you before


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

Banned because I have seen you before.


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Banned for being a tomato.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 19, 2019)

Banned because rhinos are too good to be not banned


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Banned because a Rhino was once banned.


----------



## dedenne (May 19, 2019)

banned bc u were banned


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Banned because we aren't meant to speak of it.


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2019)

Banned for not being banned anymore


----------



## rhinoo (May 19, 2019)

Banned because that seems rude


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

Banned for tasting a rock


----------



## Bcat (May 19, 2019)

banned for no collectibles


----------



## Hat' (May 19, 2019)

Banned for too many collectibles


----------



## Dim (May 19, 2019)

Banned for having not too many or not too little amount of collectibles.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 19, 2019)

Banned for joining on my birthday.


----------



## Midoriya (May 19, 2019)

Banned for spo0py skeletons


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Banned for never changing you aesthetic!


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

banned for changing yours.


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Banned because I've had this aestethic for quite a long time now!


----------



## rhinoo (May 20, 2019)

banned because i didnt know


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Banned for not knowing! Knowledge is the most important thing in this world you rhino fool!!!!!! (jk don't attack me)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Banned for being obsessed with purple.


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Banned for being obsessed with all sorts of colors


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 20, 2019)

Banned for being obsessed with darker colors.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Banned for having bright colours.


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Banned because your blue is too bright.


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Banned because cyan is to bright.


----------



## SunnyIsHere (May 20, 2019)

Banned for saying that cyan is too bright.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Banned for staying on topic with colours.


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2019)

Banned for saying that “Friday” is your favorite weather in the “ask the below user a question” thread.  Saturday is mine.


----------



## Raayzx (May 20, 2019)

Banned because it's pretty clear that Sunday is the best weather


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Banned for saying that “Friday” is your favorite weather in the “ask the below user a question” thread.  Saturday is mine.



LOL I didn't even realize it! I'm laughing so hard right now. XD

Anyways, I banned Pokeclasher for saying that Sunday is the best weather when really, it's just a day, which could be based off of my mistake in the "ask the below user a question" thread.


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Banned because sunday is clearly a dessert


----------



## Hat' (May 20, 2019)

Banned for not being a ghost anymore!


----------



## SunnyIsHere (May 20, 2019)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Dim (May 20, 2019)

Banned for banning Hat’ for banning me for not being a ghost anymore.


----------



## rianne (May 20, 2019)

Banned for not storing your bells in the ABD.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2019)

Banned for having two 2's in your 3ds friend code.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 20, 2019)

Banned for having 111 more bells than posts.


----------



## Raayzx (May 21, 2019)

Banned for being weirdly obsessed with bones.


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

banned for day lycanroc over midnight lycanroc.


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 21, 2019)

Banned because I also prefer day form-


----------



## rianne (May 21, 2019)

Banned because I haven't seen you around in awhile.


----------



## rhinoo (May 21, 2019)

banned for not seeing this person in awhile.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

Banned for having just too simple of authentics and I'm usually a fan of those too.


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2019)

Banned for only displaying five collectibles.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 21, 2019)

Banned for frequent banning


----------



## buniichu (May 21, 2019)

Banned for loving dragons :< 


(p.s I wuv dragons ;3; )


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2019)

Bwanned fwor swaying wuv!


----------



## DragoDrago (May 21, 2019)

Banned for saying wuv while banning someone for saying wuv


----------



## MapleSilver (May 21, 2019)

DragoDrago said:


> Banned for saying wuv while banning someone for saying wuv



See above quote for reason of ban.


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

Banned for avoiding to say wuv.


----------



## Hat' (May 21, 2019)

Ywou hwave beween bwanned fwor swaying wuv!!!! Bwad ywoshwi!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 21, 2019)

Banned for adding a w to everything like a furry.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

Banned for thinking you could be the legendary Reigen.


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2019)

Banned for yet another creepy sig


----------



## SunnyIsHere (May 21, 2019)

Banned for having the 60108th comment.


----------



## Zura (May 21, 2019)

Banned for being the jedi kid 10


----------



## StrayBluet (May 21, 2019)

Banned for not being Excalibur even though you're saying that you are.


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

banned because skeletons


----------



## DragoDrago (May 22, 2019)

Banned because I already banned you


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Banned because I still wuv dragons o3o


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

banned for being sleepy


----------



## buniichu (May 22, 2019)

Banned for being at home. o<o


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

banned because tbt is home, im not at home.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 22, 2019)

Banned because I banned you because I banned you before


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

banned for being confusing.


----------



## Hat' (May 22, 2019)

Banned for not understanding


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

Banned because you should have explained.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2019)

Banned for owning 3 envelopes in 1 collectible. That would be like me stuffing all of my Easter eggs into a single box and calling it a new collectible. Ridiculous.


----------



## Zura (May 22, 2019)

Banned because you should have put all of you collectibles in a box.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Banned because you should have put all of *you* collectibles in a box.



Banned for calling me a collectible.


----------



## rhinoo (May 22, 2019)

banned because that amuses me.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Banned for calling me a collectible.


We're all collectibles in the mod's eyes.

Banned for being "amused" by the obvious truth.


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

Banned because you think that the mods see us as little things that cost bells.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2019)

Banned because what if we are little things that cost bells?


----------



## Hat' (May 23, 2019)

Banned for asking stupid questions. Of course we are.


----------



## Zura (May 23, 2019)

Banned for knowing the truth.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 23, 2019)

Banned for knowing that she knows the truth.


----------



## Raayzx (May 23, 2019)

Banned because why not


----------



## Zura (May 24, 2019)

Banned because why?


----------



## Goth (May 24, 2019)

Banned because you're richer than me &#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

banned because i'd kill for 120 bells.


----------



## Goth (May 24, 2019)

Banned because I donate to charity not rhinos


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

banned because save the rhinos.


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

Banned because I’m going to save my chocolate pancakes instead.


----------



## StrayBluet (May 24, 2019)

Banned for saving the chocolate pancakes instead of the skeletons.


----------



## Hat' (May 24, 2019)

Banned because skeletons are scary


----------



## StrayBluet (May 24, 2019)

Banned for judging this entire genre of books by their covers.


----------



## Hat' (May 24, 2019)

Banned for defending skeletons rights while they actually are, in fact, scary


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

Banned for the awesome aesthetic.


----------



## PyroMike (May 24, 2019)

Banned because dark blue and black mix mediocrely.


----------



## Midoriya (May 24, 2019)

Banned because your aesthetic doesn’t have a color theme.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

banned becuase you have a riolu in your avatar and i have to wait until iron island to get one


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

banned because Bellosom


----------



## rianne (May 25, 2019)

Banned for being back and better than ever!


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

banned for being nice :>


----------



## rianne (May 25, 2019)

Banned for also being nice.


----------



## Zura (May 25, 2019)

Banned for banning people for being nice.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 25, 2019)

Banned for banning people for banning people for being nice


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Banned for banning people for banning people for banning people for being nice.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

Banned for saying "banning" three times.


----------



## rhinoo (May 25, 2019)

banned for F1 and Onions.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Banned for turtle bullying.


----------



## Midoriya (May 25, 2019)

Banned for not centering your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

Banned for having one glove not having its partner.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Banned because the candy cane is its partner.


----------



## Zura (May 25, 2019)

Banned because candycanes are inanimate objects.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Banned because I saw your initial post and I'll have you know that gloves and candy canes can be excellent partners.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

Banned for seeing my original post and not telling me I was ninja'd.


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Banned for bad choice of colors


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Banned for choosing 2/4 of those colors.


----------



## Hat' (May 25, 2019)

Banned because my shades of colors are softer to the eye than this extremely bright blue!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

Banned for having a pokemon that I can't identify.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2019)

Banned because Bellossom is an excellent Pok?mon.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2019)

Banned for still being online for a few hours.


----------



## DragoDrago (May 25, 2019)

Banned for....something idk


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

banned for a trash reason to ban shellzilla


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

Banned for calling his reason trash.


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

banned because your sig is creepy


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 26, 2019)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Banned for having a crying anime boi in your signature


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

Banned for banning him for best having best boy in his signature.


----------



## rhinoo (May 26, 2019)

banned for thinking i'm 11...


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Banned for orange collectible


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

Banned for pearing a pear with a apple.


----------



## Hat' (May 26, 2019)

Banned because my lineup isn't finished yet!


----------



## Midoriya (May 26, 2019)

Banned for not finishing your lineup.


----------



## Zura (May 26, 2019)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

banned because moon ball


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

Banned because orange.


----------



## rhinoo (May 27, 2019)

banned becuase mitten.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2019)

Banned for having a rhino sniffing a rock.


----------



## Zura (May 27, 2019)

Banned because "it's a turtle".


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2019)

Banned for having the same name as a laser tower in an Ace Combat game.


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Banned for adding an image


----------



## DragoDrago (May 28, 2019)

Banned for being the user who has posted the most today


----------



## Hat' (May 28, 2019)

Banned for random  gyroid emoji in you signature


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2019)

Banned for only displaying two collectibles.


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Banned for mega lucario


----------



## Hat' (May 28, 2019)

Banned because I don't want any of those quicker replies


----------



## rhinoo (May 28, 2019)

Banned because idc


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 28, 2019)

Banned for not providing a better reason.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Banned because idc


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2019)

Banned for the exact same post twice in a row on this thread.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Banned because I haven't seen you post at all today.


----------



## Midoriya (May 29, 2019)

Banned because I’ve been busy with other things.


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Banned for Mega Lucario


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

banned for posting more than me today


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

Banned for having over 100 posts.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

banned for not letting me win today


----------



## rhinoo (May 29, 2019)

banned because I think you're American so yu have all the time I am asleep.


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

banned because i am american and can win well you sleep


----------



## rianne (May 29, 2019)

Banned because you're an egg hunter.


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Banned for voodoo doll.


----------



## Hat' (May 30, 2019)

Banned for not that tasty Tasty Cake.


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

Banned because I prefer Vileplume


----------



## Raayzx (May 30, 2019)

Banned because you're literally living in the basement wtf


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

Banned for missing three Pikachu eggs in your lineup.


----------



## Hat' (May 30, 2019)

Banned for changing your signature for some epileptic Lucario.


----------



## Dim (May 30, 2019)

Banned for having two Rubys.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

Banned because the correct plural is _rubies_.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 30, 2019)

Banned for the nice looking contrast between the red and blue collectibles you own.


----------



## Hat' (May 31, 2019)

Banned for... pansies!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2019)

Banned for giving Ruby a twin.


----------



## Hat' (May 31, 2019)

Banned for not giving anyone a twin. Shameful!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2019)

Banned for disrupting me while I'm listening to Mario Kart Music. Shameful!


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

Banned for never using your bells to buy collectibles


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 31, 2019)

Banned for using your bells to buy collectibles.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

Banned for only displaying one row of collectibles.


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2019)

Banned for FINALLY replacing that cane with a mitten.


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

Banned for changing your aesthetic.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2019)

Banned for using a gif from Smash 4.


----------



## Dim (May 31, 2019)

Banned because you cannot wash cars by spinning them around at high speed


----------



## Midoriya (May 31, 2019)

You and Shellzilla are both banned for not displaying any collectibles.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2019)

Banned for banning two people with one post.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned because two is better than one, one is a lonely number.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned for lying!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned for an orange!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned because you have over 2,000 TBT now and haven’t spent any of it.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned for copying my ban to shellzilla. REEEEE


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned for changing your profile pic numerous times in a span of a few days.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned because i changed it only 3 times... while YOU have the same default avatar for nearly a year daheck


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned for UwU


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned for being uwuphobic you uwucist


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned because I didn’t even see your ban on Shellzilla, therefore my ban was an original thought (but not an original ban).


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2019)

Banned for now using a gif of Lucario from Smash Ultimate.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for having no collectibles!


----------



## rianne (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for changing your theme again.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

banned for no sig


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2019)

banned because kfc


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

banned for bringing kfc up.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because KFC has to be brought up in every important conversations. How could you not know that?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because it’s finger lickin, finger lickin, finger lickin,

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for overreacting how good KFC is because their fries suck.


----------



## teto (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because actually they changed the fries where I live and now they're kinda nice.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for standing up for kfc. You have no rights to do so.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned because KFC has to be brought up in every important conversations. How could you not know that?



banned because kfc tastes like ****.


----------



## PugLovex (Jun 2, 2019)

banned for drinking illegal water :>


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because what?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because.. because.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for taking pikachu away.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because Pikachu is MINE.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because Raichu is better.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because you absolutely ignored Pichu.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because deddenne


----------



## Hat' (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because pikachu!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for holding a grudge against Pikachu.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because Emolga


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for having so many blue candies smh


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for never changing your avatar.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned because in the process of changing your avatar, you have abandoned poor Yoshi. You raised him from an egg and now you've thrown him out? He'll never survive in the wild.


----------



## Dim (Jun 2, 2019)

Banned for making me look guilty.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for having a different NN ID to you username.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for the most bizarre avatar I've ever seen on tbt.


----------



## rianne (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned because of uwu Pikachu!


----------



## Hat' (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned because hello there!!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

banned for currently being offline


----------



## Hat' (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned because you're online and so am I!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for being a shrimp &#55358;&#56720;


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for riding on someone’s back.  That guy could fall down and break his back from the weight at any moment now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for having blue almost everywhere.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for playing Gran Turismo 4.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for having that bear making an appearance for the umpteenth time.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for changing your profile picture


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 3, 2019)

Banned for not changing your profile picture.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 4, 2019)

Banned for having a creepy and unsettling aestethic


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 4, 2019)

Banned for having people dance in your signature.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 4, 2019)

Banned because Buck is the best Route travelling person thing.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

Banned because you right.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2019)

Banned for being the last person to post in the last 26 hours.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2019)

Banned because that is actually a good reason for a ban.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 7, 2019)

Banned because Wooloo [our lord] said so.


----------



## rianne (Jun 7, 2019)

Banned because you're finding any chance to mention Wooloo and I ain't mad.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 7, 2019)

Banned becuase wooloo is the bes
t


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2019)

Banned because again, you’re right.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2019)

Banned for agreeing with two posts.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 8, 2019)

Banned for having a creepy profile picture. I mean, come on, it has no eyes!


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

Banned for flashing sig


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

Banned because I can


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

Banned because, as a matter of fact, you cannot!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 9, 2019)

Banned because you don't like Joey!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 9, 2019)

Banned because I like Joey.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2019)

Banned because I don't know who you're talking about.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 9, 2019)

Banned for very aggressive blue text in your siggy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2019)

Banned for being late/early in celebrating Christmas.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 10, 2019)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned for not banning anyone in awhile.  You must fulfill your ban quota.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned because some people don't like to ban others often!


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned because I want to :3


----------



## Hat' (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned because I don't want to!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned for actively doing something you don't want to.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 11, 2019)

BANNED BECAUSE AC SWITCH LOOKS AMAZING  I'M A CRY!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned for crying.


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned for not letting rhino cry :[


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned because you’ve been searching for a very long time.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 11, 2019)

Banned for not helping with the search.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2019)

NoUsernameHere said:


> Banned for not helping with the search.



See above quote for reason of ban.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 12, 2019)

Banned you using a lemon to show your emotion.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 12, 2019)

Banned because... NEW HORIZONS


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

Banned because old horizons.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 12, 2019)

Banned for being pessimistic.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 12, 2019)

Banned because I was joking around.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 12, 2019)

Banned for being a joker.


----------



## rianne (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for reaching a milestone: 2,000 posts.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

banned for being first to post here in 2 days


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for posting literally one minute after someone posts after a thread hasn't been posted on in 2 days.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for bringing this thread up again.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned because this thread shall never die.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for being Morpheus but with flowers.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for eating paper straws.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned because you're not a real rhino.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for having "XD" in your twitter handle.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned because it's an ironic XD. I would never use it in an unironic context.

Double banned because you actually gave me the inspiration to change it, so thanks. You're still banned anyway.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for using this to chat.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for still talking to NoUsernameHere.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for being in TADA.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for not being in TADA.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned for checking and mating.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2019)

Banned because it has to do with the game of chess.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for not having at least 500 bells.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for having over 2,200 bells now and not spending any of it.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for still being richer than me and able to afford a birthstone.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for only having one cake.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for not having a lineup of collectibles


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for not spending their seashells on anything


----------



## Hat' (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for ninjating me.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for calling it "ninja*ting*".


----------



## Adriel (Jun 16, 2019)

banned for being a pyromaniac


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for pleading people to troll you online.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned because your faceless avatar is beginning to creep me out.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for having your avatar only having 2 frames of movement.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for quoting yourself in your signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for using a gif that lacks colour.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 16, 2019)

Banned for extreme use of bright colors ow


----------



## rianne (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned because you also like pink.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned because hello!!!


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 17, 2019)

banned.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for no coming with any reason and using punctuation other than an exclamation point or a comma


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for only displaying one row of collectibles (you guys make this too easy, lmao).


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for only having 2 unique collectibles despite having 2 rows.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Banned for only displaying one row of collectibles (you guys make this too easy, lmao).



Banned for same reason


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for getting cocky.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for joining in 2018


----------



## Hat' (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for Avatar Animation collectible


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for rapid flickering in your signature.


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for not using your seashells.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for being the King of Spades.  Where is the king of Hearts, Diamonds, and Clovers?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned for assuming they're not the king of it all


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Banned because you haven’t posted in the basement in awhile (I’ll drag you back here, Lucas D: ).


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 18, 2019)

Banned because the truth, dang. I'll be back here now though! Also being dragged down is probably safer than me 100% falling down the stairs-


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 19, 2019)

banned for having over 100 bells


----------



## Dim (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for three missing letters in your username.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 19, 2019)

banned for assuming im missing letters in my username


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Also banned for only displaying one row of collectibles.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for having so many gloves- I doubt you have six hands jhsdf.


----------



## rianne (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned because you made an assumption.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for being broke


----------



## rianne (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned because you don't deposit your bells in the ABD like a smart cookie AKA me. (,:


----------



## Hat' (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned because you deposit your bells in the ABD like the smart cookie you are!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned because I never understood the benefit of depositing Bells like that.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned because of 0 iq


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for missing three collectibles in your lineup.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for eating a slowpoke tail


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned because ???

LMAO


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for banning me using punctuation.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for not spelling punctuation correctly


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for being the grammar police.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT the same month I did.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 19, 2019)

Banned for always being on invisive mode.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 20, 2019)

Banned for not always being in invisible mode and not being a cool ghost.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned for having a username that looks like a discord tag


----------



## Hat' (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned for having... no avatar and no signature?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned for being almost penniless.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned for being a rich miser.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned because your signature GIF reminds me of the fact I haven't played Smash Ultimate yet.


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned because your collectibles remind of the fact that I’ve never played Pikmin (will I ever?)


----------



## rianne (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned because it was your TBT anniversary this month.


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned for reminding me I forgot my anniversary :[


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned for being NoUsernameHere’s and my rival in our Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver Soul Link Nuzlocke challenge, and somehow always being ahead of us despite not doing anything.


----------



## Dim (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned you’re clearly thinking of someone else because I’ve never done the nuzlocke challenge in my life! XD


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned because we know, we just named our rival “Nox”.  X)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned for naming your rival after someone else's rival who is named after a real person's forum username.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned because Chandelure is no longer anywhere in your profile.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 22, 2019)

Banned because it's on vacation. It will return whenever it feels like doing so.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 22, 2019)

banned for allowing your Chandelure to go on vacation.


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2019)

Banned because Chandelure earned a vacation.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xRileyx said:


> Banned for being NoUsernameHere?s and my rival in our Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver Soul Link Nuzlocke challenge, and somehow always being ahead of us despite not doing anything.


Well I?m flattered


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2019)

Banned for having a questionable Kirby gif.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 25, 2019)

banned for calling Nox's signature questionable.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 25, 2019)

Banned for defending that monstrosity.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 25, 2019)

banned because i find it amusing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 25, 2019)

Banned for being amused.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2019)

Banned for not being amused


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 25, 2019)

banned for having lucario in both your avi and sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2019)

Banned because that’s a Riolu in my avatar, not a Lucario.


----------



## Dim (Jun 25, 2019)

Banned because ooooooo got em!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2019)

Banned because I still can’t stop myself from laughing at your signature.


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 26, 2019)

banned because duct tape is a thing


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for loving rhinos too much


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for being a dragon slayer.


----------



## Hat' (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for mittens


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned because I’m wondering what will happen if that girl falls off the moon.


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for the x on each side of your username. We're not in 2004 anymore!


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned because the username “Riley” was taking already and numbers in usernames are just dumb


----------



## rianne (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned because lol @ your avatar. I love it.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for that awesome collectible lineup.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for banning people


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for banning people who ban people


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for twisting my mind just like how Kirby can copy another Kirby's ability which was copied by a different Kirby.


----------



## Dim (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for not making any sense


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned because your King Dedede theme is too amazing for this world.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for banning King Dedede


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 26, 2019)

Banned for having a nice signature.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 27, 2019)

banned for being blue


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 27, 2019)

Banned for having more posts than Bells.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2019)

Banned for having a quote related to governments.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 27, 2019)

Banned for having an anime quote in your signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2019)

Not banned because you’re a really, really great friend.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

Banned for not minding your own business


----------



## Shayden (Jun 28, 2019)

banned for not having your signature pic centered


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

Banned for not telling me how to center my signature.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 28, 2019)

banned for joining tbt less than a year ago


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 28, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT almost 4 years ago.


----------



## Dim (Jun 28, 2019)

Banned for joing almost *6* years ago


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 28, 2019)

Banned because I feel like an old fart compared to quite a few people here and I take pride in that but also just wow, some people here are *really* young.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

Banned for not being born on the XXI century and for thinking you'd find more adult people than we kids on this forum.


----------



## StrayBluet (Jun 28, 2019)

Banned for being a kid on a forum for a kid's game. how dare


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 28, 2019)

banned for having a nice spooky aesthetic


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 28, 2019)

Misera said:


> banned for having a nice spooky aesthetic



Banned for complaining about the rain of your town.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 28, 2019)

Banned for having a marshal pfp


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2019)

Banned for being a Dragon slayer. Drago would like to have a word with you!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 29, 2019)

Banned because your TBT anniversary is coming up in six days.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jun 29, 2019)

Banned because of having changed your username over 4 times.


----------



## rianne (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned because of sus Marshal with a shovel.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 30, 2019)

banned for no cap in your username


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned because they haven't used rail record live train times UK


----------



## rianne (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned because self promo.


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned for not enjoying rail record live train times UK


----------



## Hat' (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned for that profile picture


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned because YOUTUBE ISNT WORKINF ON MY 3DS XL


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned for missing two collectibles in your lineup.


----------



## matt (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned because I want those candies


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 30, 2019)

banned for promoting so much


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned for use of bright colours.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned for still having more TBT than me.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 30, 2019)

Banned for not saving up your TBT.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 30, 2019)

banned for not putting that tbt in your ABD


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 1, 2019)

Banned for having 666 in your number of posts 

*66*8*6*


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Jul 2, 2019)

Banned for no longer being accurate.


----------



## Shayden (Jul 2, 2019)

banned for having less than 20 posts


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 2, 2019)

Banned for once again, begain inaccurate at this point in time


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Jul 2, 2019)

Banned for having too much cake.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Banned for just having joined TBT.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 2, 2019)

banned for having too much blue.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Banned for not having enough blue.


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Jul 2, 2019)

Banned for having an unrelated signature


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 2, 2019)

Banned because what?  Lmao


----------



## rianne (Jul 2, 2019)

Banned because I like your signature. /shrugs


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (Jul 3, 2019)

Banned because you stay up too late ( it says Yesterday, 11:10 PM)


----------



## rianne (Jul 3, 2019)

Banned because you're mistaken---I posted that at 1:10 PM my time.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

banned for being bell-less


----------



## rianne (Jul 3, 2019)

Banned because nope wrong, they're in my ABD bc otherwise I'd spend them.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 3, 2019)

banned because what's an abd?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2019)

Banned for not knowing what an Automatic Bell Dispenser is.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 3, 2019)

banned for nice collectible line-up


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 3, 2019)

Banned for having a nice pfp


----------



## matt (Jul 3, 2019)

Banned for not knowing me


----------



## Hat' (Jul 3, 2019)

Banned for your profile picture


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2019)

Banned for a flashy gif.


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 4, 2019)

Banned for dog


----------



## matt (Jul 4, 2019)

banned for having a big sig


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 6, 2019)

Banned for using bolded words in your signature.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned for playing a crash bandicoot game.


----------



## Hat' (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned for not playing a Crash Bandicoot game!


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned because there's a hot girl in ur sig


----------



## rianne (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned because you share an appreciation for cheap razors.


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned for remembering I buy Gillette Mach 3 razors on eBay


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned for scary avatar


----------



## Shayden (Jul 7, 2019)

banned for your huge signature


----------



## matt (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned for your textful signature


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2019)

Not banned because you’re cool and funny, and I’m in a good mood.


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned for not doing what the thread tell you to do (which is to ban the poster above you.)


----------



## Hat' (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned because your signature will probably be deleted by mods


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2019)

Banned for not clarifying on what you'll turn upside down.


----------



## pink (Jul 8, 2019)

Banned for playing Crash Team Racing


----------



## matt (Jul 8, 2019)

Banned for having a town called coffee


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 8, 2019)

Banned for saying coffee


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2019)

Banned for pink animals


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2019)

Banned for changing your avatar to Zorua.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 9, 2019)

Again I’m gonna ban u for having so much blue everywhere


----------



## rianne (Jul 9, 2019)

Banned because you're 5ever festive n fresh.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned for not having any TBT on display.


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned for watching Attack on Titan.


----------



## matt (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned for having an advert made by pennifer


----------



## rianne (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned because of your current cursed image avatar.


----------



## Hat' (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned because ewe ?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned becouse username is just Hat


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

banned for banning someone based on their username...


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone based on their username


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned for continuously banning a series of people


----------



## rhinoo (Jul 10, 2019)

banned for being coins


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned for trying to carry a rhino that is 100 times heavier than you.


----------



## Cash (Jul 10, 2019)

Banned for not placing a face on your pfp, looking like Blanca


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 25, 2019)

Banned for actually writing why you edited your post


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 25, 2019)

Banned because...


----------



## ElectroCat (Jul 25, 2019)

Banned for not specifying.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 25, 2019)

Banned for feeding John bells.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2019)

Banned for not feeding John bells.  John is hungry and needs his food in order to survive.


----------



## Pondo (Jul 29, 2019)

Banned for hoarding the mitten collectible.


----------



## buniichu (Jul 29, 2019)

Banned for being a magical girl, if you say no then you are also banned.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jul 29, 2019)

Banned for being a sleepy bean


----------



## Pondo (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned for having Celia as your profile picture. (She is the best pastel character.)


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 31, 2019)

banned for being a confused egg.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned for having a cute profile


----------



## Pondo (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned for sad Pikachu. :^(


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned for being a confused egg


----------



## Kurb (Jul 31, 2019)

banned for anime-ing. this is a no anime zone.


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned for being animeist.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned for... having to many eggs in your lineup. Don’t you know they go bad??


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned for having an asterisk at the beginning and end of your username.  I’m on invisible mode so I get confused when we both have asterisks in our usernames, lol


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned for being an edgy angel


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

banned for having the most useless character in that anime as pfp


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 31, 2019)

Banned because she may be useless but I love her


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned for having too many flowers


----------



## Hat' (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned for having a mint breath


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned for being a kpop stan


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

banned for having pikachu 90% of everywhere


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned because Pikachu is awesome.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

banned for ruining a perfect game on the nes


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned because that’s what I do.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned for having a boring signature.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned for saying their signature is boring when yours is just text.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 1, 2019)

banned for non constructive criticism (???)


----------



## Pondo (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned for having a Mr. Saturn.


----------



## PyroMike (Aug 1, 2019)

Banned for joining before me yet having less posts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2019)

Banned for having a checkered profile pic which made me initially thought it was a gif for some reason.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 2, 2019)

Banned for your profile background having a slightly different shade of white than the forum white.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2019)

Banned for being nitpicky on the shades of white.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 2, 2019)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## gobby (Aug 2, 2019)

banned for hoarding eggs


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2019)

banned for halloween in august


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

Banned because Halloween is in two months.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 3, 2019)

Banned because your avatar is improperly resized. Seriously, it's making me cringe


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2019)

Banned because that no longer applies.


----------



## gobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Banned for dropping all these gd feathers all over the ground


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 3, 2019)

Banned for that lone chocolate cake hanging off the bottom of your collectible lineup.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 3, 2019)

Banned for sitting near candles


----------



## Dim (Aug 3, 2019)

Banned for your genius username.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 3, 2019)

banned for having the best part of the gif in u siggy


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 3, 2019)

Banned for being short fused


----------



## rianne (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned for a weeby username. (,:


----------



## Dude.. (Aug 4, 2019)

banned for having 0 bells


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned because theyre probably in  the abd


----------



## rianne (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned because you're right-o.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned because Isabelle and the love ball aren't a pair in your lineup but everything else is.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned for text signature


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned for not having enough pikachus on your post


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned for no pfp or sig


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned for having pfp and sig


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned because your TBT anniversary is coming up.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 4, 2019)

Banned for having too many 1s in your FCs.


----------



## rianne (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for having zero bells.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned because you have bells.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned because you have bells too.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for 69 bells &#55357;&#56898;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for having one less bell.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for having 49 less Bells.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for still only displaying one row of collectibles.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for displaying 1 and a 1/2 collectables.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for not having 3k posts


----------



## michealsmells (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for making me see crying pikachu


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 5, 2019)

Banned for being smelly


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned for having no signature at all.


----------



## seeds (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned for only having 6 pikachu eggs and not 12


----------



## Dim (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned for sleep talking.


----------



## Pondo (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned for having Gir as your profile picture.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned for displaying avatar animation in your collectible lineup.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned because your collectible lineup and aesthetic are too awesome.  That’s not allowed here.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned for 10/10 spooky lineup


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned For having spongebob as your avatar!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 6, 2019)

banned for buying 2 color changes


----------



## rianne (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned for an underrated classic---Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon!


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 6, 2019)

Ur banned bc too many. Plantsssss


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 6, 2019)

Banned for displaying mailbox upgrade and two colour changes in you lineup.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 7, 2019)

banned for carrying a rhino without wearing a safety belt


----------



## rianne (Aug 7, 2019)

Banned because you’re new.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

banned for sanrio in a no sanrio zone


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 7, 2019)

banned for causing unexpected shield breaks!


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

banned for not making sense


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 7, 2019)

Banned for having one flower collectible.  It will get lonely


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 7, 2019)

Banned for having3 dead dolls! How Cruel!


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 7, 2019)

Banned for having 2 username color change in your collectible lineup


----------



## Kurb (Aug 7, 2019)

banned for excessive pikachu


----------



## Dim (Aug 7, 2019)

Pokeclasher said:


> Banned for having 2 username color change in your collectible lineup


@Lina wanna give me one??? :0


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 7, 2019)

banned for only having one collectible
you threw the rest away did you


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 7, 2019)

Banned for too much cake, that's not good for your health.


----------



## rianne (Aug 7, 2019)

Banned for not enough cake.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2019)

Banned for only posting five words.


----------



## Dim (Aug 8, 2019)

Banned for those bigass arrows


DubiousDelphine said:


> banned for only having one collectible
> you threw the rest away did you


Yeah... ):


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 8, 2019)

Bannedfor having awkward kirby sig.


----------



## ElectroCat (Aug 9, 2019)

SherlockLina said:


> Bannedfor having awkward kirby sig.


Correction:


SherlockLina said:


> Banned for having awkward kirby sig.



Banned for incorrect grammar.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 9, 2019)

Banned bc grammar police


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 9, 2019)

Banned for not having the period on the end of your sentence. How dare you.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 9, 2019)

Banned for abusing pikachu. You should be ashammed of yourself!


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 10, 2019)

Banned for trapping your mailbox inbetween two user title color change items.  How are you going to check your mail everyday?


----------



## Dim (Aug 10, 2019)

Banned for smiling. Dark Pit doesn't smile e.e


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 10, 2019)

Banned for... having one collectible in your lineup. And an egg, no less.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 10, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT on MY birthday!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 10, 2019)

Cool! Oh and banned for having 2 less than 100 bells.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 10, 2019)

Banned for having 2 posts less than 460!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 11, 2019)

banned for having half of a villager as your pfp


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 11, 2019)

Banned for making me wanna play Pokemon Mystery Dungeon


----------



## Pondo (Aug 13, 2019)

Banned for having an orange collectible. (Though they are the best fruit imo)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 13, 2019)

banned for not being a magical girl


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2019)

banned for having 2 towns


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 14, 2019)

Banned for having two winter mittens collectibles


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 14, 2019)

Banned for only being *slightly* insane.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2019)

Banned for losing your mask. That wasn't very responsible of you.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 14, 2019)

Banned for having candles in your signature. It could cause a fire!


----------



## rianne (Aug 14, 2019)

Banned because you're Smokey the bear now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

banned because isabelle looks lonely


----------



## rianne (Aug 14, 2019)

Banned because you reminded me that I want a Digby collectible.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 14, 2019)

Kurb said:


> banned for having 2 towns



oh you will see.......


rianne- banned for 2 different coloured candy. does not fit


----------



## dumplen (Aug 15, 2019)

You're banned for suspicious alliteration.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2019)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2019)

Banned for forcing a tired, innocent Mario to run around and jump over an N64 block for all eternity.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 16, 2019)

Banned for not enought roses


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2019)

Banned for also having Tangy in your town. Therefore, you must be cloning villagers.


----------



## Dim (Aug 16, 2019)

Banned for faceless villager


----------



## Bcat (Aug 16, 2019)

banned for displaying your addons as collectibles


----------



## Pondo (Aug 17, 2019)

Banned for having a pink title.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 17, 2019)

banned because you're not a magical girl


----------



## Dim (Aug 17, 2019)

Banned for being grumpy


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 17, 2019)

banned because i feel like it.


----------



## Aquasplash (Aug 18, 2019)

Banned because you don't watch Doom Patrol.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 18, 2019)

Banned for having  a text signature AND a mailbox extention in your signature.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

banned for joining this year.


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2019)

Banned for joining LAST year


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

banned for joining 5 years ago


----------



## Dim (Aug 19, 2019)

Banned for being born after 2000.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

banned for not.


----------



## dumplen (Aug 19, 2019)

banned for rhino culture appropriation


----------



## Hat' (Aug 19, 2019)

Banned for Winter Mittens usage


----------



## dumplen (Aug 19, 2019)

banned for having cold fingers


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

banned for being grumpy


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 19, 2019)

banned for having peach


----------



## Kurb (Aug 19, 2019)

banned for text sig


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 19, 2019)

Banned cuz Tall


----------



## Kurb (Aug 20, 2019)

Banned for insulting me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2019)

Banned for having a link in your signature that leads to archived Miiverse that died long ago.


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 20, 2019)

Banned for no items


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 20, 2019)

Banned for obtaining so many bells in the one month you’ve been on here


----------



## Pondo (Aug 21, 2019)

Banned for having adorable art as your pfp.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Aug 21, 2019)

banned for having a cake. did you use yourself to make that cake, as you are a "confused egg"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2019)

Banned for having too much sweets collectibles to the point where you could get diabetes.


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 22, 2019)

banned for removing bones' eyes and mouth


----------



## dumplen (Aug 22, 2019)

banned because i'm not the rhino


----------



## Hat' (Aug 22, 2019)

banned for pear


----------



## rhinoo (Aug 22, 2019)

banned for frog


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 22, 2019)

Banned for claiming to be the best "Rhiman" ever.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 23, 2019)

banned for loving onions


----------



## jacex (Aug 23, 2019)

Banned for being a generous dude lol


----------



## Hat' (Aug 23, 2019)

Banned for being a junior member!


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 23, 2019)

Banned for being sleep deprived


----------



## Hat' (Aug 23, 2019)

Banned for being "slightly insane"... that's illegal


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 23, 2019)

Banned because I’m legal now :3


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 23, 2019)

Banned because laws are meant to be broken


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 23, 2019)

Banned for obsessive white pansy picking!


----------



## Dim (Aug 24, 2019)

Banned because Laura is most certainly NOT here!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 24, 2019)

Banned for too much purple.


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2019)

Banned for having no collectibles.


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 24, 2019)

Banned for piKAchuuuuu


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Aug 25, 2019)

banned for the heck of it


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 25, 2019)

Banned for the cutie in your profile pic


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 25, 2019)

Banned for having Isabelle on the far right side of your signature.


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 25, 2019)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 25, 2019)

Banned for only being slightly insane once again.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 26, 2019)

Banned for only having pansies as your collectible and discriminating other flower breeds.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 31, 2019)

Banned! For playing Dragon quest


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 31, 2019)

Banned for having two towns.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

banned for 4 collectoibles


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 31, 2019)

Kurb said:


> banned for 4 collectoibles



See above quote for reason of ban.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 31, 2019)

banned for switching pfp and sig every 2.6 nanoseconds


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for being banned. I think


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for the bird poop on my car.


----------



## rianne (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned because you joined last month. :3


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned because your sixth year TBT anniversary is in a month.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for being an echo fighter.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned because Dark Pit is an actual character in Smash Ultimate that you can use.

???


----------



## Dim (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned because Dark Pit is still an echo fighter.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned bc doom


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for using Zelda font in your signature.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for loving any kind of onion


----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2019)

banned because I will NOT stay hydrated nor will I practice self care. You can't tell me what to do u fascist


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for anime


----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2019)

banned for not enough anime


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned because you’re right.


----------



## Dim (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for shedding your feathers like crazy. Get some help.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for having nothing but a single egg collectible. What kind of evil creature are you trying to hatch from that egg?


----------



## Dim (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for having four of the same eggs.


MapleSilver said:


> Banned for having nothing but a single egg collectible. What kind of evil creature are you trying to hatch from that egg?


Your mother


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Sep 1, 2019)

Banned for that purple aesthetic


----------



## Dim (Sep 2, 2019)

Banned for having 9696 posts


----------



## Pondo (Sep 2, 2019)

Banned for making Gir look evil D:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 2, 2019)

Banned for only having three letters in your username. And I don't like anything that has something to do with the number 3.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2019)

Banned for having the number 3 within your post number.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 2, 2019)

Banned because I’m going to send the alternate clones I made of you, MapleGold, SilverMaple, and GoldMaple, all after you at once.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 3, 2019)

banned for for having a clone army lead by another clone


----------



## Hat' (Sep 3, 2019)

Banned for having a rotten red turnip... unforgiveable


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 3, 2019)

Banned for fruit collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 3, 2019)

Banned because pumpkins are technically fruit and you have 6 of them.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

Banned for being so extravagantly fancy.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 3, 2019)

Banned for having a really nice aesthetic.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 3, 2019)

Banned for "NoUsernameVEVO"


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 3, 2019)

Banned for the sake of your camera as you shouldn't break it for taking a picture of me.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 3, 2019)

banned for having the universe as cereal
though it might be Delicious


----------



## Dude.. (Sep 4, 2019)

banned for anime gif


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 4, 2019)

Banned for having a black and white profile picture.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Banned because I always love reading your signature whenever I see you post.  c:


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 4, 2019)

Banned because Hades didn't deserve it


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2019)

Banned because oh snap... you right.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 4, 2019)

Banned for endlessly shedding black feathers.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

Banned because the actual bird known as Blue Jays are awful.  They take nest of other birds, killing the eggs in the process.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2019)

Banned for being my amazing best friend


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 5, 2019)

Banned for being a Green Bay fan.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

Banned for being better than the main character



YunaMoon said:


> Banned for being my amazing best friend



I feel so special


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 5, 2019)

Banned for making me fact check that a blue jay kills small birds and destroys eggs.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

banned for playing the demo version of a game. Just play the whole game.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

Banime


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 5, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Banime



banned cause i dont understand what banime means


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2019)

Banned for not understanding that banime means banned for anime


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 5, 2019)

Banned for understanding


----------



## rianne (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned because cereal.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned because no cereal.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned for being the best Lucas I know.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned cause black feathers are beautiful


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned for having Cookie's eyes look different slightly.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned because Bones doesn't even have eyes. At least Cookie is able to see properly.


----------



## Dim (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned because Sven's eyes aren't even open


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned because my eyes aren't open and it was an accident


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 6, 2019)

Banned because you were definitely asleep.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Banned because they're right


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2019)

Banned for being too cool.  That’s not allowed here.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Banned for being cooler

Also


----------



## Zane (Sep 7, 2019)

Banned for eating the solar system


----------



## Dim (Sep 7, 2019)

Banned for being inZane


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 7, 2019)

Banned for whatever that was


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Sep 7, 2019)

Banned for being Celeste?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for being Twiggy.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 8, 2019)

banned bc whatever item you were going to dig up, will remain a mystery for all time.











Spoiler



fossil


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for not knowing it was me buried under there, and not showing Lucas proper appreciation for saving my life.  HES A HERO


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for getting stuck underground in the first place.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for having a great lineup colour scheme


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for the same thing


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for having a galaxy as a part of your nutritious breakfast.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for not calling it neutritious after the word neutron


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

banned for spelling nutritious wrong


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> banned for spelling nutritious wrong


Banned because she was trying to make another wordplay (seems nobody ever gets her wordplay rip)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

Nox said:


> Banned because she was trying to make another wordplay (seems nobody ever gets her wordplay rip)



banned for assuming that i didnt understand the wordplay


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> banned for assuming that i didnt understand the wordplay


Banned for assuming that I was assuming that you didn't... you know what, imma just woosh you

r/woooooosh


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 8, 2019)

banned for reddit


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned because you read it


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned because I read it, but not reddit.


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for buying a painting from *Redd. It* was forged.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 8, 2019)

Not banned

TAKE THAT THREAD


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

banned for sniping my post for Nox


----------



## Dim (Sep 8, 2019)

I will not ban you. Instead I shall ban your school for banning tbt.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Banned for banning things other than the person above you in the “you’re banned” game.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 9, 2019)

Banned for having a Halloween collectible line-up a month early.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 10, 2019)

Banned for “New Signature in the works!”


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 10, 2019)

Banned for still shedding feathers other than the fact that the background now blends in with the white space.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

Banned for reminding me of that blue song from Effiel7


----------



## Hat' (Sep 10, 2019)

Banned for Kapp'n doll


----------



## Dim (Sep 10, 2019)

Banned because you're signature's a fire hazard.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 10, 2019)

Banned because *I* can only love purple


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Banned because your signature is right-centered.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 11, 2019)

Banned for making me go back a page just to see the signature you were talking about.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 11, 2019)

Banned for using all caps underneath your username.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

Banned for taking away the sight of an innocent doggo.



Lucas4080 said:


> Banned for making me go back a page just to see the signature you were talking about.



Dude same, and it was my own no less.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Banned for going to the last page to find your own post.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

Banned for judging me


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 11, 2019)

Okay okay, not banned because that sounded out of character and harsh for me, and because you’re a great friend.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 11, 2019)

As friendship 

BANNED FOR FRIENDSHIP


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2019)

Banned for putting way too much milk in your cereal.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 13, 2019)

Banned for thinking there's ever too much milk


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for being intelligent


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for only 1 flower


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for 0 flowers.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for no mailbox, how can people address u?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for being the lil sis of bell tree forums.


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for not being the lil sis of btf!


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned because you don't know that >.>


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned bc u cant just hav ethe milky way in cereal, it wont taste good!


----------



## Dim (Sep 14, 2019)

banned bc u cant see me


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 14, 2019)

Banned for being John Cena.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 14, 2019)

banned for getting feathers all over the place


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

Banned bc u r too awesome!


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

banned for default avatar


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Banned for being kurb


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)

I-
Banned for banning them for that reason.


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

banned for only 2 different collectibles


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 16, 2019)

Banned for basically playing as Monotoli


----------



## Kurb (Sep 16, 2019)

No ban reason.


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 16, 2019)

Banned for not banning them because that's illegal.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 16, 2019)

banned for getting out of your pokeball


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 17, 2019)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Zura (Sep 17, 2019)

Banned for being too nice of a guy


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 17, 2019)

Banned for blinding me


----------



## rianne (Sep 21, 2019)

Banned because your current user title always makes me smile.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2019)

Banned because your collectible lineup is too good.  That’s not allowed here.


----------



## Zura (Sep 21, 2019)

Banned for having a better lineup then theirs


----------



## rianne (Sep 21, 2019)

Banned because the true n spoopy shade of it all!


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 21, 2019)

Banned bc to amazing


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 21, 2019)

Banned bc hey don't let it gets you down. You can survive if you're strong enough and we believe in you.


----------



## rianne (Sep 21, 2019)

Banned because you are the fairy godmother of TBT.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned bc making me laugh and puke my coffee


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

banned because cheese!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned because all those kapp’n dolls are surrounding your Tortimer.  Tortimer is bound to get intimidated and run away.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 22, 2019)

banned because u dont understand the greatness of turts


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for having over 50,000 posts on the forum.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for feathers


----------



## Zura (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for no feathers


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for text too small


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for joining at the beginning of 2019.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for.....having no collectible?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for...... having no signature?


----------



## Zura (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for not even wearing a hat


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 22, 2019)

Banned for no longer having Excalibur from Soul Eater in your aesthetic.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 24, 2019)

Banned for being me, bro.  Just who the heck do you think you are, impersonating me like that?  I am only me, myself, and I.


----------



## buniichu (Sep 24, 2019)

Banned for making a personal conversation about himself, but gets unbanned if he doesn't ;;


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 24, 2019)

Banned because they didn't have a conversation with themself.


----------



## Hat' (Sep 24, 2019)

Banned because 888 posts


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 24, 2019)

banned for having one bell


----------



## Zura (Sep 24, 2019)

Banned for having only 63% HP left


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 24, 2019)

Banned for involving percentages.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2019)

Banned because it has been a couple days and someone needs to get banned.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 28, 2019)

Banned for making me think that one of the characters in the signature is Dark Pit.


----------



## Zane (Sep 29, 2019)

banned because Bones has no eyes


----------



## raeyoung (Sep 29, 2019)

banned because you're the elevator man (which is quite sick nasty by the way so in other words, banned for being too sick nasty)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Sep 29, 2019)

Banned for being too fly for a villain guy.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 30, 2019)

banned because I don't know whether you're digging a grave or hiding a body


----------



## dumplen (Sep 30, 2019)

banned because you know GOOD and well it's a body


----------



## Hat' (Sep 30, 2019)

Banned because you don't know what you like


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2019)

Banned because your aesthetic makes me think you’re a magician.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 1, 2019)

Banned for previously having a gif that goes on for a minute before looping and then drastically changing all your aesthetics.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Banned for GIF shaming


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 1, 2019)

Banned for making me feel bad.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 1, 2019)

Banned for making me feel bad!  I sorry


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 1, 2019)

Banned for making a post that’s nearly identical to my previous one aside from “I sorry” and an exclamation mark.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2019)

Banned for zilla’in those shells cx


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 1, 2019)

Banned for plaguing me with puns.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2019)

Banned for having an avatar with no face


----------



## rianne (Oct 2, 2019)

Banned for always having captivating themes/aesthetics.


----------



## Zura (Oct 2, 2019)

Banned for being too kind


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 2, 2019)

Banned for being the one and only


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 3, 2019)

Banned because Paul is dead


----------



## Zura (Oct 3, 2019)

Banned for being banned?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 3, 2019)

Banned for only displaying four collectibles.


----------



## Zane (Oct 13, 2019)

banned for all the pretty flowers p:<


----------



## Zura (Oct 13, 2019)

Banned for still having a cute signature and for taking all the love balls


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 13, 2019)

Banned for making me misread ”anime” in your signature as “a meme”.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 13, 2019)

Banned because oh don’t worry, we have memes too.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2019)

Banned for not having a SINGLE mori collectible in your lineup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 14, 2019)

Banned for always watching me wherever I go.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2019)

banned for having my favorite villager as a profile pic


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2019)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2019)

Banned for banning me after a nine day interval of no bans.


----------



## Zane (Oct 14, 2019)

Banned for holding a grudge :P


----------



## Aquari (Oct 14, 2019)

banned for "" usage


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 14, 2019)

Banned for trying to be sneaky with that username


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 14, 2019)

Banned for changing your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 15, 2019)

Banned for only displaying four collectibles.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 15, 2019)

Banned because those flowers are making my nose full


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned because you're too awesome cx


----------



## Coach (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned for not having a blue pikmin egg to match the others


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned for not giving me a blue pikmin to match my red ;D


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned for being the only one with me in the basement right now


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned because I'm joining in the fun


----------



## Miharu (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned because you have two Rubys :>


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 17, 2019)

You are banned because you have such a large stash of awesome collectibles! xD


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned because you have a very beautiful and full stock of collectibles too!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned for having a woman swimming in what appears to be ice?


----------



## Zura (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned for not liking swimming in ice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2019)

Banned for writing in a non-standard font


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for displaying a non-happy piranha plant in your sig.


----------



## Celinalia (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned because you also like Kpop and that's already my thing ):


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for having a lot of fear essence! C:<


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for having more essence than me >:{


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for having more Moris than me C:<


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned to perfect lineup


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned because you have exactly 100 fear essence ;D


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

banned for having 400+ fear essence


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for not having any collectibles shown! C:<


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

banned for having a full house set!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for having a cute pfp! C:<


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for having a cute sig C:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for having more than 2k tbt :>


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for having more than 4k tbt


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for having more than 3k posts C:<


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

banned for having more than 6k posts


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for being so fast at responding to all the other threads LOL


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

banned for being faster than me at responding to threads


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned because that's not true hahaha! I'm trying to catch up XD But then I get hit with the 10 sec limit hahahaha


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

same XD banned for hitting the 10 sec limit


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned for "bois"


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

banned for more e


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Banned because you are everywhere XD


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

banned for chibis


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

banned for candy


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Banned for only havin two candies smh


----------



## Zura (Oct 21, 2019)

B̵̤̹̦͋̽̋a̶̭̯̼̺̯̯̦̓̈́̅̏̇̊̐͗̍͒̐̅͆͜͝n̷̢̜̬͔̙̺̣̰̹̖̭̽̿̂̋̀͂͜͝n̸̡̢̦̺̖͕̮̭̺̯̬͂͆̀̄́̿̀̀̉̌͋͋͝e̶̛̖̗̬͉͝ḑ̸̼̫̟͐̾̌̌͝ ̷̨̡͍̪̮̝̐̇̒̌̃̃̀̂͑̃̉̏͝͠͝ͅf̷̡̡̢͈͓̲͕̻̀̽͝͝ͅơ̵̡̡̛̹̗͍̍̃̋̃́̈́̇͘ȑ̵̨̛̲̗̙͉͕̞̠͕͓̹͎͎̘͍̾͐͗͘ ̸̡̦͍̼͕̱̘̜̘̳̾̏̿̚s̷̨̘̣̟̱̘̙͔̳͇̫͐̐̐͊͑̈́͛͆̏̑͗h̴̘̙͂̉͊͊̍̚a̵̛͙̥̬̺͖̟͖̍̈́̃̋́̕͠ͅr̶̮̦͗̄̈́́̈́̇̅̿̕ỉ̵̢̘͚̫͖̱̼͓̂͊͒̃͐͑̃̽͋͠ņ̴̻͔͕͔̟̯̩̖͇͖̈́̓̑̊͆͆͒͊̔͌͐͝g̴̯̤̻̜̯̬̭̲̫̎͋̈́͌͝ ̸̢̮̙̠̭̺̳̻͚̼͔͒ͅỵ̴̮͇͇̿o̸̢̨͓̪͔̥̳͖͈̫̓ṵ̸̿̋́͐͊̈̽͑̄́͋͝͝͠ŗ̷̠̤͖̗͓͇̽͛̾̒̈́̌̿̈́͝ ̸̢̧͉̮̞̻͇̺̂̈́̓̒͂͂̇̌͝c̷̡̖̳̼̥̯͓̬̝͂̿̚ȃ̸̱͓̈́͘n̸̨̢̫͍̝͔̪͓͙̩͉̲̤͇͐͂̌̎̽͑̈́͌̕͝d̸̮̬͙̜͖̮̽̈́̌̿͜y̷̮͈̹̤̣̮͙̠̗̻̗̮̻̗̌̊͐̾̋̈́͂͗̏̏͊̄͌̋͝ͅ


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 21, 2019)

Banned for typing in a text-style similar to Zalgo's Text Generator​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Banned for such a tiny sig (make that cute stuff bigger!!)


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2019)

Banned for having an aesthetic that’s a mixture of holidays.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 21, 2019)

Banned for having a snail looking thing wearing headphones in your signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2019)

Banned for putting an apostrophe at the end of your username.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned for having your mayor named Yoshi in a town named Lorule. You are destroying the layers of reality with that crossover.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned for having what appears to be a dragon in your avatar.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned for weird snail listening to music


----------



## Zura (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned because it's Shinichi's hand Migi and not a snail xD


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned for knowing that


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned for pinapple-o-lantern


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned for no appreciating the amazement that is the pineapple-o-lantern


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned for not cleaning up the insides of the pineapple-o-lantern. They're just sitting there on the plate.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 26, 2019)

Banned for flight rising avi


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 27, 2019)

banned for having a yellow candy where there should be an orange one


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned for being color blind, ITS ORANGE OK?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because I don’t know what’s going on, but that candy is definitely not orange.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because you assumed my candy's color in *2019*


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 27, 2019)

banned for responding 3 posts in a row


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned for being adamant that your candy in the *upper right* corner is orange, when it is, in fact, yellow.

—-

Banned for ninja’ing me.

You’re both banned.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 27, 2019)

banned for editing a post that could've been a perfectly fine post merge instead


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because I don’t like post merges, lol


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because I KNOW WHAT MY CANDIES ARE AND I *KNOW* ITS ALL ORANGE/GREEN


----------



## rianne (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because you need to calm down. ~


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 27, 2019)

banned for butting into this little tut tut tut 
(jk you're more than welcome to, also I <3 the cherries)


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

banned for banning an innocent bystander


----------



## rianne (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because tysm for thinking I'm innocent.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

banned for being slow


----------



## rianne (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because you don't know that I'm lethargic IRL. :c


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2019)

Not banned because you’re lethargic IRL.  You get a freebie


----------



## rianne (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because you also get a freebie. . .a bag of virtual cookies. B)


----------



## rhinoo (Oct 27, 2019)

banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 27, 2019)

banned because you make me jealous about not having a bag of cookies 

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for ninjaing me!

edit: post merge looks nice


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because my ban-hammer is getting worn out


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 27, 2019)

banned for having trees in your lineup. Did you cut them down? Save the planet, TeaBagel.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 27, 2019)

banned because theyre actually on their annual break, they'll be back when spook month is over


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 27, 2019)

banned because I woke up to this


----------



## Zura (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because youre not Beyonce


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2019)

Banned because you could only know that they’re not Beyonc? if... YOU’RE Beyonc?


----------



## rianne (Oct 28, 2019)

Banned because 5ever Pok?mon theme/aesthetic woohoo.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

Banned because yellow and purple candy >:{


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2019)

Banned because you’ve been banning too many people recently.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned because you can never ban too many people.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned for having no ursername, still.


----------



## rianne (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned because theeeeeeme. @_____@


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned because you joined on my mom's 43rd birthday


----------



## rianne (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned because you didn't join on my mom's 43rd birthday.


----------



## Zura (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned because you didn't join on your mom's 43rd birthday


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned because you can never find anyone willing to wield you(Excalibur) due to your overly eccentric personality


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 29, 2019)

banned because you do not have the winter mittens I'm looking for :'( 

after this date/time but in the year 2015!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned because i'll make damn sure you dont find it >:}


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned for too many tree letters


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 29, 2019)

banned for not banning Teabagel for his lack of support on getting my candy canes to be colour coordinated with their below collectibles


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned for too many Christmas collectibles so close to Halloween


----------



## Aquari (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned for not having a halloween avi or sig so close to halloween day


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2019)

banned for talking to strangers


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned for being a senior member.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned for also liking the Jays


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 29, 2019)

banned for having really cool collectibles that I don't have ;;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 29, 2019)

Banned for being spooky


----------



## Aquari (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned for using a "z" in place of an "s" in your username


----------



## Zura (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned for kidnapping, you're under arrest!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned for having a Pok?ball and not givin it to me >.>​


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned for being afraid of Mrs. Pumpkin.  She was only trying to help.  D:


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

banned for being the most recent poster on 9 basement threads


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned because your signature isn’t centered


----------



## Dim (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned because some signatures look neater when they're to the right.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned because that’s a better ban than “banned for being the most recent poster on 9 basement threads”


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

banned for flattering me <3


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned because I meant better.  I’m tired and studying right now.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

banned for not giving studying your all, what you doin' being active rn! go get them grades and learning!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned because I’m almost finished.  Also, why are we having a conversation in the ban game?  Lol


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

banned for getting too meta 0.o


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned for not being meta enough


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

banned for failing to see the meta-ness of my previous post


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT during my birthday month.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 30, 2019)

banned for not joining during mine 
(I'll stop now fr for a bit XD )


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 30, 2019)

Banned for having Christmas collectibles in your lineup during Halloween.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 31, 2019)

Banned for existing in the first place >:}


----------



## Tensu (Oct 31, 2019)

Banned for having a plant fetish


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 31, 2019)

banned for saying that word on this forum


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Banned for existing in the first place >:}



Banned for joining the site in 2016

—

Same ban

—

Banned for an overabundance of skeletons.

*bans myself as well*


----------



## Zura (Oct 31, 2019)

I would ban you but you have done that yourself


----------



## Dim (Oct 31, 2019)

Banned for not having your moon ball next to your nightmare egg


----------



## Hat' (Oct 31, 2019)

Banned for re using an old aesthetic!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Oct 31, 2019)

banned for your aesthetic! its too spoopy. I might get nightmares cause of this and halloween is over now


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2019)

Banned for having a nintendo id in ALL CAPS.


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 31, 2019)

banned for having no eyes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 31, 2019)

Banned for pointing out my absent facial features.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 1, 2019)

banned for a ban back


----------



## Hat' (Nov 1, 2019)

Banned for  poop raining .


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 1, 2019)

banned cuz I voted for the non rain option and voted for ghosts in the rain thread


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2019)

Banned for living cherries Pokmon.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2019)

banned for spending your tokens on candy


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2019)

Banned for throwing your candy cane into the forest.


----------



## Zura (Nov 1, 2019)

Banned for choppinf off Tortimer's head and carrying it around like a trophy


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2019)

banned because I don't need no sword I use a bow.


----------



## Zane (Nov 1, 2019)

banned for having a lovely wix candy


----------



## Aquari (Nov 1, 2019)

banned because pretty collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 2, 2019)

Banned because I ate a bagel with tea this morning, and I need to take you out before you try to avenge them.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 2, 2019)

banned because SMG1 is better than SMG2


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 3, 2019)

Banned for too cute of an avatar.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

Banned for having a potion



MapleSilver said:


> Banned because I ate a bagel with tea this morning, and I need to take you out before you try to avenge them.



we will remember that


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 3, 2019)

Banned for having a bear (or whatever that is) constantly sniff up its snot.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

Banned for not knowing its the pokemon "cubchoo"


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

Banned for missing 1 collectible to complete your lineup  (same though)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

banned for having too many flowers


----------



## Aquari (Nov 3, 2019)

banned for having a missing collectible from your sidebar


----------



## Zura (Nov 3, 2019)

Banned for mimicking me being sick with that pokemon avatar you dirty sadist


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Banned for being the master sword


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Nov 3, 2019)

banned for being a red yoshi that breaths fire


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

banned for saying 2 flowers is too many


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

Banned for calling Rosalina a prince


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

banned for having those gorgeous arcade collectibles instead of me


----------



## Zura (Nov 4, 2019)

Banned for having a great signature


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

Banned for having a TV as a head.


----------



## Zura (Nov 4, 2019)

Banned for quoting that bloody mad magician, Edward Elric.


----------



## Zane (Nov 4, 2019)

banned for being part of the pok?mon avatar gang


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2019)

Not banned.  Instead, I’m banned because I’m not part of the Pokemon avatar gang right now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2019)

now we're both banned for not being a part of the pokemon avatar gang lol


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

Banned for having Mario and Luigi but no Peach or Daisy. (I’m also not a part of the Pok?mon avatar gang, but at least I’m part of the Pok?mon signature gang?)


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

Banned for having a pokemon sig but not avatar


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

Banned for the vice versa reason (Pok?mon Avatar but no Pok?mon sig)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 4, 2019)

Banned for having all the candies


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

banned for your username


----------



## Hat' (Nov 5, 2019)

Banned for too much green


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2019)

Banned for chubby baby Yoshi


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2019)

Banned because your aesthetic is too good.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 5, 2019)

Banned for having four fours in your 3DS friend code.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2019)

banned for only having one four in your 3ds FC


----------



## Aquari (Nov 5, 2019)

Banned because your sig character reminds me of Ciel Phantomhive


----------



## Zura (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned for not changing your post after being ninjad. You're right, they should add Sebastian


----------



## Aquari (Nov 6, 2019)

banned for letting me know i got ninja'd


----------



## Hat' (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned for Mariah Carey season


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned for using Hellen Gravely as your avatar.


----------



## Zura (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned for being disappointed


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned for fire.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned because fire is great. It's helped fuel human civilization and looks great in my signature candles.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned because your sweater is too perfectly argyle.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 6, 2019)

banned for not having enough faith in people


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned for having a traffic light that says it's safe to cross and a pedestrian light that says the opposite. What am I supposed to do in this intersection?


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 6, 2019)

banned because if you look at the direction both are facing, you'll see that the stop light (pedestrian) is facing you, while the green light is not facing you, but the cars. it's not an intersection but one car light and one pedestrian light that are perpendicular and alternate so people can cross


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 6, 2019)

Banned for confusing a pedestrian and therefor possibly endangering them with your signature that lacks straight forward-ness.


----------



## Zane (Nov 7, 2019)

banned for giving such a long and detailed reason for banning


----------



## Zura (Nov 7, 2019)

Banned for considering me in your gang last time you posted. My mom reads my posts and she'd be devastated if she found out I was apart of a gang. Sometimes you gotta think before you post, ya know? Like take a second and think about the lives youll ruin. Now I'm now longer allowed to watch Pokemon because my mom thinks it's about gangs and violence


----------



## Aquari (Nov 7, 2019)

Banned for being part of a gang, I had such high hopes for you....


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2019)

Banned for being the person I ban the most recently.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

banned because I really like your trio lineup


----------



## Aquari (Nov 8, 2019)

banned because this thread got buried


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 8, 2019)

Banned because it was only inactive for one day.


----------



## Zura (Nov 8, 2019)

Banned for having too much blue and yellow in your collectibles


----------



## rianne (Nov 9, 2019)

Banned because flowy hair is errrrywhere in your aesthetic. The loose strands are getting stuck to the candyyyy. >:C


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 9, 2019)

Banned for having such a beautiful collectibles lineup


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2019)

banned because my pronunciation of your name changes every time i see it >:{


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 9, 2019)

banned because your strange doll is lost in the woods with nothing but his candy cane walking stick


----------



## Aquari (Nov 9, 2019)

banned because strange doll is actually babysitting the mori....(theyre very needy)


----------



## hestu (Nov 10, 2019)

banned bc u need more candy canes


----------



## Zura (Nov 10, 2019)

Banned for having too many wands


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned because your Pok?ball is defective. That cat should have been caught by now.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

banned because IM the actual clock connoisseur!


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned becuase I have a non-mathcing collectable in my lineup.


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for banning someone for something you have done yourself


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for tiny letters


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for banning my font choice. Mind sending me a picture of what my font looks like on your browser? Fonts can often look different depending on who views it.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for posting on this thread again too soon


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for telling me how often I can post!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

banned for wanting a pic of how your font looks on my computer, creep!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 12, 2019)

banned for posting over 10,000 times


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

banned for not having more posts (wew)


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned because you’ve changed your avatar at least twice today.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

banned because *you cannt control me!*


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for urbanising your bird avatar in a city environment! The poor moris are being used to build that infrastructure


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

banned because there is no urban environment >:}


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned because that still looks like a city, or at least a town down there.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for ninja’ing me.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

banned because i didnt change it again, are you ok?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned because you’re continuously changing it.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned because, im not even joking anymore i havent been changin it?


----------



## Rory&Easton (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned bc u haven't been changing it


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned because you showed up out of nowhere.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for being too cute for your own good D:​


----------



## Aquari (Nov 12, 2019)

banned for cute christmas tree


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> banned for cute christmas tree



Aww yes! I had it commissioned c:

Anyways.. BANNED FOR DISTRACTING ME!!! :0​


----------



## Zura (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for centering your posts


----------



## Zane (Nov 12, 2019)

banned for having an adorable kitten in your signature


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

banned for cute bear aesthetic ;o;​


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for looking just like the Christmas tree zombie from Garden Warfare 2.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 12, 2019)

Banned for having a cute heckin avi ;;​


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for the adorable Christmas tree sig


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned because where's your discotic baaall


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for being too awesome B)​


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for being too nice.


----------



## rianne (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for all the self-promo in your signature.


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for not promoting yourself in your sig


----------



## Holla (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for too much animation in your aesthetic


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

banned for having too much candy >:}


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

banned for dancing bob


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 13, 2019)

banned for bongo monkey


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 13, 2019)

banned for making me feel bad I can't catch a Coelecanth in my village


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for not having an avatar or signature at the moment.


----------



## Simple (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for not noticing me x3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for being too simple >:0 xD​


----------



## Zura (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for not being simple enough


----------



## Shinigamii (Nov 13, 2019)

Banned for having wix candy


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2019)

Not banned because collectible lineup is too good.


----------



## Zane (Nov 13, 2019)

banned for not banning xbittersweetx


----------



## Aquari (Nov 13, 2019)

banned for not having all your love balls displayed


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

Banned for having not enough Strange dolls. It should be a 1:1 ratio


----------



## Holla (Nov 14, 2019)

Banned because I said so


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2019)

Banned because your aesthetic is too good.


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 14, 2019)

Banned for having so many posts


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 14, 2019)

Banned for not having enough posts.


----------



## Zura (Nov 14, 2019)

Banned for having the cutest avi on TBT


----------



## rianne (Nov 16, 2019)

Banned because you've got Pok?rus.


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 16, 2019)

Banned for not having a sig


----------



## Zura (Nov 16, 2019)

Banned for having a love ball and not giving me it xD


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 16, 2019)

Banned for beating me in everything. Seriously, you even have more daily posts than me haha


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 16, 2019)

Banned for eating chocolate cake at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 16, 2019)

Banned for only displaying one green candy collectible.


----------



## Zura (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned for not winning the post giveaway yet!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned because I rarely ever win giveaways, and I don’t have the time or energy for that one to be honest.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned for living~laughing~ and/or loving!


----------



## MrMister5555 (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned for joining the forums on March 20th, 2016


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned because March 20th is National Ravioli Day and I won't let you disrespect it.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned for giving me a cake. I don’t like cake that much


----------



## Aquari (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned for pink aesthetic


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 17, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Banned for pink aesthetic



See above post for reason of ban.


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned for making me read a quote 



Teabagel said:


> Banned for pink aesthetic



unrelated but that pink celebi goes so well with your collectibles rn! it looks awesome


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2019)

Banned for never changing your user title


----------



## Zura (Nov 18, 2019)

Banned for staying warm when you should embrace the cold


----------



## Aquari (Nov 18, 2019)

Banned for being katsura instead of zura


----------



## Zura (Nov 19, 2019)

Banned because I'm not Banned. I'm Katsura


----------



## Hat' (Nov 19, 2019)

Banned because cakes!!!


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned for jumping so much, and subjecting those innocent flowers to that constant up and downward force.


----------



## Zura (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned for jumping to conclusions. They're actually being thrown into the air against their will.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 20, 2019)

banned for "katzura"


----------



## Sin (Nov 20, 2019)

banned cuz my mood is funky


----------



## Aquari (Nov 20, 2019)

banned because funkiness will NOT be tolerated here


----------



## Zura (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned because that also includes you


----------



## Holla (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned cause you made it rain in here


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned because without rain, the Bell Tree would shrivel up and die. 

Then it would just be "The Forums".


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 20, 2019)

banned cuz tortimers background doesn't match


----------



## Holla (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned for bringing a thunderstorm in here


----------



## Zura (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned for not bringing an umbrella


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned because you’re not DIO.  You’re Katsura.


----------



## Zura (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned for crossing two animes together


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 20, 2019)

Banned for playing along, therefore, being just as guilty of what you're banning him for.


----------



## Zura (Nov 21, 2019)

Banned for telling me I cannot ban someone for doing what I do


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 22, 2019)

Banned for anime


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 22, 2019)

Banned for disappearing for nearly four months.


----------



## Zura (Nov 22, 2019)

Banned for keeping track


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 22, 2019)

Banned for too much movement in ur avi+sig


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 22, 2019)

Banned for not enough movement in your avatar + signature.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Nov 22, 2019)

Banned for barely moving signature


----------



## Aquari (Nov 22, 2019)

banned because i havent seen you in a WHILE (welcome back!)


----------



## Zura (Nov 22, 2019)

Banned because your collectible lineup is too cute to exist. Now if you'd please direct your eyes to this eye test...


----------



## rianne (Nov 24, 2019)

Banned because u liek ballz.


----------



## Zura (Nov 24, 2019)

Banned for having the ballz I wants


----------



## Aquari (Nov 24, 2019)

Banned because kitty is still playing with that pokeball, does it not get tired? Give it a break!


----------



## Zura (Nov 24, 2019)

Banned because they're on holiday.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2019)

Banned for banning too many people recently.  You have exceeded your ban quota for the week.


----------



## Zura (Nov 25, 2019)

Banned because I paid for the premium package


----------



## Aquari (Nov 25, 2019)

banned because "Looking cool, Joker!"


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 25, 2019)

Banned for having the BEST signature ever!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Nov 25, 2019)

Banned for using Font-Generator to create a signature


----------



## Aquari (Nov 25, 2019)

Banned for having an un-centered sig!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 25, 2019)

Banned for raising such a good man in Henry


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 26, 2019)

Banned because Mario and Professor E. Gadd are gonna burn themselves on their coffees- At least Luigi is waiting.


----------



## Aquari (Nov 26, 2019)

Banned because, dig up that pitfall already!


----------



## rianne (Nov 26, 2019)

Banned because you made me sneeze as I wrote this post.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Nov 29, 2019)

Banned because, bless you.


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 29, 2019)

Banned because that Zipper Sakura is looking at me funny and I don't like it.


----------



## Zane (Nov 30, 2019)

Banned for being a night owl


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2019)

Banned for having a bomb ass collectible line-up


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2019)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## hestu (Nov 30, 2019)

Banned for having a cute lineup


----------



## rianne (Nov 30, 2019)

Banned because tyvm; right back atcha. :3


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

Banned for having 2 bells


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 1, 2019)

Banned because your avatar makes me feel like I'm on drugs


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Banned because you're the king of pop


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

banned for saying other people are banned


----------



## Marte (Dec 1, 2019)

Banned because I don't think I have banned you before.


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

banned for having only white flowers


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

Banned for that cute snail in your signature.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2019)

Banned for stealing the world's supply of carnations and forming a monopoly in your lineup. I bet you're the reason they're so rare in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Stil (Dec 1, 2019)

you're banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for making me go check how many posts I have to compare.


----------



## Zane (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for being ready for the new horizon.. i still need time to prepare


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for not sharing the _love_​


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because of all those Zipper sakuras.


----------



## Hat' (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because your lineup is too sweet


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because your lineup last 4 are too perfectly matched


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for that single flea that happens to be hanging off your other collectibles. Either that or Timmy is holding it captive against its will.


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because it's not Timmy it's Louie. The flea's name is Jerry btw


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because as a fan of Pikmin, I know what happens when people named Louie try controlling insects.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for using Pikmin knowledge as a means to gain higher ground in this game.


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

banned because you tried to rule my mondays


----------



## Aquari (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because you smell


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because that's rude


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for not buying my hammers


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because there is something seriously wrong with your cat.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because you’re one of my best friends from here.  :]


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for owning every carnation


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for having an avatar and signature making me feel like I ate tons of sugar and salt.


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

banned for putting that image of eating sugar an salt in my head


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for not letting me pet that cat


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for trying to pet a 4 dimensional cat


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for having a trippy avatar and signature.


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

banned for having a pumpkin in december


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned because if you're always tripping, how do you know it's December?


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

banned for playing mind games


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for letting me play with your mind


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

banned for not being banned


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 2, 2019)

Banned for having a hard time thinking of a way to be rid of me


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

>:v Banned for being right!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for being a sadist


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for your happy Ditto egg.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for filling up your collectible line-up with just pink carnations


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for having a ditto egg in your lineup which explains how you keep changing into different people.


----------



## Stil (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for having fleas


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned because that strange doll is one of the coolest collectibles I've ever seen.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 3, 2019)

banned because I don't know the significance of 4080


----------



## Stil (Dec 3, 2019)

banned because you dont know the significance of 4080!!!!


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for because Id like to order the Chuckle Blend, thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned for being trippy

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also banned for having a pokeball! Only I can have a pokeball mawahahaha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for banning the user above you three times


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for the way that ditto egg is staring at me. I don't like it. Don't come any closer.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned because no


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for having Michael in both your avatar and signature.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned because it is now Tuesday, meaning your mayoral services are no longer needed.


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned because when you made that post it was still Monday for  someone somewhere


----------



## Zane (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for playing with dolls


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned because they're my children and not dolls


----------



## SCORPA15 (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned because Rudolph only associates himself with elves not children.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for not having a signature


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned because I just realized your name is a reference to Pokemon.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for just realizing that


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for naming your self Dawniplup when you're truely a Ditto.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned for keeping fleas near the Pokeballs, your going to infect the pokemon!!


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Banned because Jerry is a pokemon trainer


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 4, 2019)

banned because run run Rudolph!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 4, 2019)

banned for posting a youtube video


----------



## Stil (Dec 4, 2019)

Banned for going fast


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 4, 2019)

Banned for having a colourful avatar


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

Banned because these are your first posts since 2018


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 4, 2019)

banned for checking my post history


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT before me.....


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 5, 2019)

Banned for joining TBT before me!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2019)

Lucas4080 said:


> Banned for joining TBT before me!



^^^


----------



## rianne (Dec 5, 2019)

Banned because you quoted someone else's post.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2019)

Banned for breaking the chain of having the above person join before you (and now, so have I).


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

Banned for joining after me


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 5, 2019)

Banned for not joining after me.


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 6, 2019)

Banned for being ready for New Horizons in December.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 6, 2019)

banned for christmas lights


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2019)

Banned for making me imagine Sonic yellig "bahaha" while running around like a maniac.


----------



## buniichu (Dec 6, 2019)

You are banned for saying that Sonic was "Bahaha" during it's course of running around like a loco person.


----------



## Stil (Dec 6, 2019)

Banned for being a sleepy bean


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 6, 2019)

banned for having 4 toy hammers


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 6, 2019)

Banned for making me learn that M means 1000 in roman numerals.


----------



## Ilovesteiner (Dec 6, 2019)

Banned for making 846 posts


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 7, 2019)

banned for joining recently


----------



## rianne (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned for being a TBT veteran.


----------



## Marte (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned because I don't know what RBF stands for.


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned for RBF


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned for changing your name to Zura instead of Katsura like you said OTL​


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned because Katsura was taken fml


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 7, 2019)

banned for being a pokeball connoisseur


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned for that pfp


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned for being a ten commandment


----------



## Marte (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned because then I can brag to my friends about banning santa.


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned because it's not Santa. It's Katsura!


----------



## Zane (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned for building snowmen : D


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned do having a ton of TBT


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 7, 2019)

Banned for Sump'n Claus


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Dec 8, 2019)

Banned for HEE HEE


----------



## Zane (Dec 8, 2019)

Banned for that perfect michael jackson impression


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 8, 2019)

Banned because your line-up is _almost_ perfect with christmas lights.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 8, 2019)

banned for having too many flowers


----------



## Midna64 (Dec 8, 2019)

Banned for having too many cakes


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 8, 2019)

Banned for banning Teabagel for having too many cakes while you're frivolously throwing cakes around in your sig


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 8, 2019)

banned for calling Rosalina a little prince


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 10, 2019)

Banned because you right about politoed- BUT sandile's superior.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 11, 2019)

banned for having an unpeeled orange next to a bare slice of cake, the humanity!!!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 11, 2019)

Banned because you failed to also mention the countless unwashed flowers I keep near my at this point, inedible cake.


----------



## iExist (Dec 11, 2019)

Banned for using grammar.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 11, 2019)

banned for saying "like my comment or post" in your sig


----------



## Zura (Dec 11, 2019)

Banned for having 4 signatures in one


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Banned for too much animation in signature.


----------



## Marte (Dec 11, 2019)

Banned for too many people in signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 11, 2019)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 11, 2019)

Banned because your signature does not match the christmas theme that your avatar and collectibles have.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2019)

Banned because none of your collectibles are Christmas themed.


----------



## Zura (Dec 12, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Banned for too much animation in signature.



Really? It's just 1 gif xD

Banned for lacking animation in your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

Banned for claiming you’re Santa.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 12, 2019)

Banned because I haven't come up with a second reason to ban you yet.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 12, 2019)

Banned because i KNOW you've never fertilized those poor flowers in your sidebar!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 12, 2019)

Banned for making me think that zigzagoons are 100 times more cute from your signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 12, 2019)

Banned for thinking Zigzagoons are cute.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 12, 2019)

Banned for being mean to Zigzagoon.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 12, 2019)

banned for being a human and thus the mayor of us all


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 15, 2019)

Banned for thinking that this isn't the second human to arrive and just a citizen and that the true mayor isn't lurking among us.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2019)

Banned for only making 880 posts


----------



## Zura (Dec 15, 2019)

Banned for post shaming


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2019)

Banned for shame shaming (in 20-heckin-19, just wow....)


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 15, 2019)

Banned for ninja’ing me.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 15, 2019)

banned for being too slow, LEARN TO TYPE


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 16, 2019)

Banned for banning for being too slow despite the fact you banned them 40 minutes after their post.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

Banned for banning me because i banned them 40 minutes after they banned me EVEN THOUGH in that time i was writing/issuing bans for other offenders on my own personal time


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 16, 2019)

Banned because it didn’t take me 40 minutes to ban you after you called me slow.

In fact, it only took less than ten.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 16, 2019)

BANNED FOR CALLING ME SLOW, PERMA-BAN. KISS YOUR ACCOUNT GOODBYE, AMIGO


----------



## rianne (Dec 16, 2019)

Banned because your balloons have some heckin' hilarious messages on 'em.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 16, 2019)

Banned because you made me check but also, thank you.


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Banned for having an orange after your cake. You should eat your fruit before sweets


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

Banned because those sparks constantly coming out of your signature are dangerous.  You better put them out before they cause a fire.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 17, 2019)

banned for all those christmas lights. you might cause a burnout and set fire to this thread


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 17, 2019)

Banned for having 3 and not 4.  (My art self is cringing)


----------



## Zura (Dec 17, 2019)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Banned because those sparks constantly coming out of your signature are dangerous.  You better put them out before they cause a fire.



Those sparks won't matter much after the d-mail is sent...

Banned for having such a great lineup


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 17, 2019)

Banned for quoting me.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 18, 2019)

Banned because your signature is really cute what the heck-


----------



## rianne (Dec 18, 2019)

Banned because I haven't seen you in awhile. :c


----------



## Zura (Dec 18, 2019)

Banned because I haven't seen you in a while


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 18, 2019)

Banned for being 'The Balloon Man' despite the fact there no balloons in sight of your profile.


----------



## Zura (Dec 18, 2019)

Banned for pointing out the fact I do not have any balloons myself  I make balloons


----------



## rianne (Dec 19, 2019)

Banned because of that fluffy cat!1!!


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

Banned for the super cute profile pic!!


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 19, 2019)

Banned for the cute vibes in general!!


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

Banned for liking the best anime.


----------



## Azzy (Dec 19, 2019)

Banned for too much pink.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 20, 2019)

Banned for signature.


----------



## Zane (Dec 21, 2019)

Banned because I’ve never seen you in any thread except this one


----------



## Zura (Dec 21, 2019)

Banned because your TBT with out the 6 says 20,20


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 21, 2019)

banned for baloonnnn


----------



## Aquari (Dec 21, 2019)

banned for me being poor :{


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2019)

Banned because of 99 red six super cute balloons.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 21, 2019)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2019)

Banned for being the 124969540th person to ban me for that. ;v;


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2019)

Banned because your avatar is cute and more than makes up for your lack of signature.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 22, 2019)

banned for being too cohesive

it just all works so well!


----------



## Stil (Dec 22, 2019)

banned for 3 candy canes


----------



## rianne (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned because your current avatar both fascinates and worries me.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned for having a orange balloon :eyes:


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Banned for having a orange balloon :eyes:



Banned because your balloons lineup is amazing *sweats* I wants it!!


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2019)

banned because theyre all for sale :stare:


----------



## Zura (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned for thinking I was offering to buy them. I'm just gonna take them fufuu


----------



## Aquari (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned fo- THIEF! SOMEONE HELP!


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2019)

banned for stealing the kids


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Banned for having nothing but christmas lights in your lineup.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 22, 2019)

banned because my friends love me, and I refuse to choose between them


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Bcat said:


> banned because my friends love me, and I refuse to choose between them



Banned because I have no friends!Just kidding...


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Banned for being too kind.  Now that’s a crime.  Give me a dime.


----------



## Zura (Dec 26, 2019)

Banned for changing your avatar!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 26, 2019)

Banned for not having a purple candy cane in your lineup!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2019)

Banned because rainbows are awesome.  :3


----------



## Hat' (Dec 27, 2019)

Banned because anime


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

Banned for changing your signature in the last 5 minutes


----------



## Zura (Dec 27, 2019)

Banned because your signature reminds me of Robco


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 27, 2019)

Banned for being too good of a friend of mine.  That’s not allowed.  :3


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 27, 2019)

Banned for being too much like Deku xD​


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned because your collectible line-up...
I love it.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for being better than me at art, XD


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for being a pro hero!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for having the only 2019 heart wand


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for the rainbow aesthetic because I love it too much >:0


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned for making me such an awesome avatar


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2019)

Banned because that avatar is cute.


----------



## rianne (Dec 29, 2019)

Banned because I don't remember the last time I banned you.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 29, 2019)

Banned because ditto. (Not the Pok?mon.)




Spoiler: Also, @ Izuku






Izuku Midoriya said:


> Banned for being better than me at art, XD


Excuse me sir, but I object-


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 29, 2019)

Banned because my signature was made by the talented and illustrious *Zura*, not me.  I can only draw stick figures, XD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 29, 2019)

Banned for being too hard on yourself. You can do it!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

Banned for being supportive.  Thank you.


----------



## rianne (Dec 31, 2019)

Banned for spreading positivity on this website.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 31, 2019)

Banned for banning positivity!


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Banned because my signature was made by the talented and illustrious *Zura*, not me.  I can only draw stick figures, XD


You're too kind!

Banned for being ready for NH when you really ain't


----------



## rianne (Jan 1, 2020)

Banned because you're now the balloon man omg I'm shooketh.


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

Banned for just now finding out I'm the balloon man


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 1, 2020)

Banned for having the best profile pic!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 1, 2020)

Banned for being too kind!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 1, 2020)

Banned for having the most adorable Christmas lineup!


----------



## Zura (Jan 1, 2020)

Banned for being a unicorn panda and not a shadow panda


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 1, 2020)

Banned for that orange balloon


----------



## rianne (Jan 1, 2020)

Banned for an animated avatar and signature image.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 2, 2020)

I can't ban you, you have the best fruit in your lineup!

Okay you're banned cause you only have one of each displayed


----------



## rianne (Jan 2, 2020)

Banned because you are aware that I prefer collectible pairs (but not pears although I do like them irl) but the Christmas lights have me muddled up. @_____@


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 2, 2020)

Banned for being sweet.


----------



## rianne (Jan 5, 2020)

Banned for having a festive lineup.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2020)

beaned for having an orange balloon


----------



## Zura (Jan 5, 2020)

Banned for also having an orange balloon


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2020)

Banned for having an orange balloon

Can't ban me for the same reason lol rip :]


----------



## Aquari (Jan 5, 2020)

banned for having too many fruits, eat your veggies!


----------



## AdvLAMP (Jan 6, 2020)

Banned for having pincer like ears in their pfp!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Banned for too much goat


----------



## Zura (Jan 6, 2020)

Banned for having the best lineup on TBT


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jan 6, 2020)

banned for balloons


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

Banned for having a dope profile picture!


----------



## Zura (Jan 6, 2020)

Banned for the edgy awesome avatar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 6, 2020)

Banned for always having one of the best signatures on tbt


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 6, 2020)

Banned for updating your avatar from a cute floofy black cat to rainbow beautifulness!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 6, 2020)

Banned for twelve winter mittens.


----------



## Zura (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for not watching Steins;Gate


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for not watching more action/adventure and fantasy anime.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for saying "Never stop running". I am to fat to start running in the first place, lol!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned because it’s more of a motivational thing than anything else.  “Never stop running” as in never stop doing what you’re passionate about in life.  :3


----------



## Zane (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for explaining


----------



## Zura (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## Zura (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me!


----------



## kikotoot (Jan 7, 2020)

Banned for hosting a mitten drive for all the poor folks out in the cold without mittens


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Banned for tooting.


----------



## allainah (Jan 8, 2020)

banned for being a nerd


----------



## Aquari (Jan 8, 2020)

banned for "kusse"!


----------



## matt (Jan 8, 2020)

Banned for having an inconsistent collectable lineup which in my opinion is a bit messy but nonetheless full of rare ones


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 8, 2020)

banned for having a catchy slogan in your signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Banned for the cool pink aesthetic.  :3


----------



## allainah (Jan 8, 2020)

banned again but for cute Christmas lineup


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Banned for calling me a nerd


----------



## rianne (Jan 8, 2020)

Banned because. . . . . . . . . . .n e r d.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2020)

Banned because nerds are a candy.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for being a weeb.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for have a pika in your sig, RELEASE HIM


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for assuming my sig Pikachu is trapped and using a meme. You fool she guards my signature! >:3


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for thinking that pika WILLINGLY guards your sig, you cant fool me!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for “working for you!”


----------



## matt (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for not fixing your giveaway so that I win on your number randomiser

- - - Post Merge - - -

Perhaps we could come to some sort of secret arrangement


----------



## Aquari (Jan 9, 2020)

banned because you couldve bribed ME (joke, THAT WAS A JOKE) :eyes:


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned because you have fleas


----------



## Zura (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for obviously doing sorcery with potions and voodoo


----------



## rianne (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned because of your distracting animated avatar.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for having over 2,000 posts now.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned because tsu is the ultimate green bnha hero


----------



## MrMister5555 (Jan 9, 2020)

Banned for not selling me your strongest potions, potion seller...


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

banned for not giving me flea collectable free of charge


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Banned because your forum aesthetic looks good.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

banned for not having fleas


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jan 10, 2020)

Banned for your signature being pixelated pyramids smh


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Banned for having a large number of collectables high in sugar


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jan 10, 2020)

Banned for promoting what is apparently a train company? And also for having links to external websites. Oh, and also for being part of a country which has being leaving the EU for four years, and has not yet achieved a consensus on what to do about it.


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Yael said:


> Banned for promoting what is apparently a train company? And also for having links to external websites. Oh, and also for being part of a country which has being leaving the EU for four years, and has not yet achieved a consensus on what to do about it.



Banned for stalking my profile.
PS the train times website I made and tells you times for England's train services.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2020)

Banned for having over 1,000 TBT visible.


----------



## matt (Jan 10, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Banned for having over 1,000 TBT visible.



Is that a bad thing? Can I be robbed?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 10, 2020)

banned because ill rob you


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned because good, good...


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

banned because *youre next*


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned because oh no


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for making the "who is the avatar above you" thread way too obvious


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned because oh snap, you’re right


----------



## Zura (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for saying "oh snap" without saying "Come to our macaroni party then we'll take a nap!"


----------



## rianne (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned because you're ready for a birthday party with that lineup, sir.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for having the same avatar for a long time


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for making their WAH down town and WAHlking fast.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for making puns.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for having over 3,000 TBT visible and STILL not displaying any collectibles.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for being irked by me that I'm simply not interested in getting collectibes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for reminding me of Bowser.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 11, 2020)

banned for still having your dreamy popper


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for working for me


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

Banned for joining a day before Halloween!


----------



## Zane (Jan 12, 2020)

banned for having a username comprised of three different nouns


----------



## Aquari (Jan 12, 2020)

banned for that teddybear pokemon in your sig


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 12, 2020)

Banned for only displaying three collectibles.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

Banned for having a Christmas Lineup!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Banned for not attracting a different person to ban you in the last 9 days.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 21, 2020)

Banned for banning the unbannable.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2020)

Banned for saying something that reminds me of Thanos saying that he's the inevitable.


----------



## Zane (Jan 21, 2020)

Banned for quoting yourself in your signature


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 24, 2020)

Banned for such beautiful collectibles lineup!!


----------



## Aquari (Jan 24, 2020)

Banned for all those clovers


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 25, 2020)

Banned for joining on the day New Horizons will be released.


----------



## Zane (Jan 26, 2020)

Banned because I’ll stop running if i wanna


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Banned for that awesome collectible lineup.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2020)

Banned for no good reason


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Banned for having a bat potion in the upper right corner of your collectible lineup instead of another purple candy.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 26, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> Banned for having a bat potion in the upper right corner of your collectible lineup instead of another purple candy.



NOBOdY WILL SELL ME A 2019 PURPLE CANDY ZGSGSHDHXGDHWHWVS


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> NOBOdY WILL SELL ME A 2019 PURPLE CANDY ZGSGSHDHXGDHWHWVS



Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 26, 2020)

Banned for expecting another person to ban you when they're clearly having a mental breakdown over candy.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 26, 2020)

banned for starting shenanigans


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2020)

Banned for the interesting aesthetic.


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

beaned because you stopped running


----------



## Zura (Jan 28, 2020)

Banned for leaving me


----------



## Aquari (Jan 28, 2020)

banned because IM THE BALLON MAN


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2020)

Banned because you’re not the balloon man and you told me to stop running.


----------



## rianne (Feb 2, 2020)

Banned because you enjoy defying orders.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2020)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Zane (Feb 12, 2020)

Banned because your cute little tree disturbs the blue/yellow vibe of your collectibles


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

banned because i really like your collectible lineup


----------



## rianne (Feb 12, 2020)

Banned for having a macabre theme.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

banned for having 2 isabelles, there can only be one!


----------



## Zura (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for having an aquarium themed account


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for getting cake on your pokeballs.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for giving me a hard time to come up with a reason to ban you.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

banned for having a spoiler tab in your sig


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for having a flea hiding in your flowers.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned because how DARE you assume he is an unwanted PEST hiding in the garden?! Have you even stopped to consider that its actually HIS flower garden?! Thats right, its HIS flower garden HE grew them and HE taught me everything i know about gardening

Update your idea of what a flea its and what its capable of ITS 2020!


----------



## Zura (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned because Jerry has the hots for your flea and he's just a growing boy


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned because I will NOT just stand by while some FOOL insults my mentor, saying he is just some lowly flea "hiding" in the garden.

this FLEA has a name for your information, and its Remmy. He is more than experienced in gardening with 35 years working in the field. But you wouldnt know that would you!? It absolutely sickens me the absolute disrespect the youth has for seasoned veterans such as Remmy.


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

banned for having a really cool avatar


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for angst


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for having a name Garfield would hate.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for having an adorable Pikachu in your signature


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

banned for having number in your username


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for that random flea in your flowers.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

banned for too many roses!






Cheryll said:


> *random flea*


*Triggered*


----------



## xara (Feb 13, 2020)

once again banned for having a cool avatar


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

Banned for the monochrome colours.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 13, 2020)

beanned for kpop


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 13, 2020)

baenned for having too much flowers for your fish.


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 14, 2020)

Banned for spelling "Banned" wrong.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2020)

you're banned for being awesome


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

you’re banned for having a really cool aesthetics


----------



## Dim (Feb 14, 2020)

Banned because Fairies aren't grey! You're clearly a Pixie!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 14, 2020)

Banned for giving me childhood nostalgia.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 14, 2020)

Banned for quoting yourself.

Banned for making me edit my post.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 14, 2020)

banned because maple is NOT silver!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 14, 2020)

Banned for keeping your fish bowl tipped over. (look how much room the fish has) :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2020)

banned for having three pink japanese rune collectibles


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 15, 2020)

Banned for going purple to green in your avatar but green to purple in your collectibles. :}


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

banned for having a really nice lineup :]


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 15, 2020)

Banned for having a cool aesthetic


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 16, 2020)

Banned for having a goat in your avatar.


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

banned for having a cool avatar


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 16, 2020)

Banned for having a scary collectable.


----------



## rianne (Feb 16, 2020)

Banned because omg where have you been


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 17, 2020)

Banned for having awesome Halloween-themed collectables


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 19, 2020)

Banned for being registered after 1st Jan 2020


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

banned for having a cool signature


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 19, 2020)

Banned for not showing off your jester skills around here.


----------



## Zane (Feb 19, 2020)

banned for having an alliterative username


----------



## xara (Feb 19, 2020)

banned for a cute signature


----------



## allainah (Feb 19, 2020)

banned for not calling me famous on other thread

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1evl0F9lLk


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 21, 2020)

Banned for having a cute signature with cute villagers


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 22, 2020)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

banned for being a rhino


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 22, 2020)

Banned for having a cool aesthetic


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 22, 2020)

Banned for having a goat in your avatar.


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

banned for being mayor monday and not mayor tuesday


----------



## iExist (Feb 23, 2020)

^

Banned for joining 4 years before me


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

banned for joining too late


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

banned for having stitches in your signature


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 23, 2020)

Banned for the spoopy aesthetic


----------



## Aquari (Feb 24, 2020)

banned for having holiday candycanes, its february!


----------



## allainah (Feb 24, 2020)

banned for being a plant loving nerd!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 24, 2020)

Banned for posting 46 minutes after midnight from where I live.


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

banned for having bones as your avatar


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 28, 2020)

Banned for delicious collectables


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

banned for spelling cat with a k


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

banned for being a lone wolf


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 28, 2020)

Banned for being chaotic good


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

Banned for being in every post in the basement (from what I've seen)


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 7, 2020)

banned for a sig that's the sky during the day but with stars (I really like it!)


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned for having no tickets.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned for having 1 ticket


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned for having four flowers.


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

banned for having a bird in your sig when your name is rhinoo


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned for having a creepy sig even tho your name is faiiry


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned because your name is rhinoo and I see no rhino in your avatar or signature.


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned because your name is in green :/


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned for having pink flower collectables


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned for having your avatar as Velma


----------



## Aquari (Mar 7, 2020)

Banned for cloud sig, and the darn near invisible text under it!


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

banned for smelling like fish


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 8, 2020)

Banned for being a chaotic good fairy.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 8, 2020)

Banned for being ready for the new horizon


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 9, 2020)

Banned for being hyped for New Horizons.


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

banned for having an extra ‘o’ in your user


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 9, 2020)

Banned for having an extra 'I' in your user.


----------



## Zane (Mar 15, 2020)

banned for being named after one of my favorite animals


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

banned for being the elevator man


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Banned because I haven’t banned anyone in awhile and need to meet my ban quota.


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Banned for even having a ban quota.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2020)

Banned for not having a ban quota.


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

banned for banning me to meet your ban quota


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 16, 2020)

Banned for...uh...
that popsicle not matching your aesthetic


----------



## Aquari (Mar 16, 2020)

banned for having only 1 mori


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2020)

Banned for random balloon


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 16, 2020)

Banned because your villagers are floating in the sky, help them!


----------



## xara (Mar 16, 2020)

banned for having both sakura collectibles


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Mar 16, 2020)

Banned for misspelling fairy


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 17, 2020)

banned for making me think your name was "Shay Minsky Forme" before seeing your avatar


----------



## Aquari (Mar 17, 2020)

banned for having "toot" in your username, thats not very polite!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 17, 2020)

Banned for not letting us know why you're in your last hours.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 17, 2020)

Banned for being a snitch


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for joining on my birthday


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for not appreciating that they joined for your birthday.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned because of undisclosed reasons


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for drinking water


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for not being lawful good


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for drinking water


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

oh come on

banned for snitching


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned cuz I can read your name 3 times.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

Ley


*LEY*

LEY

banned because you don't eat toads


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for not having the full set of tulips


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for not realizing that I only have 68 bells


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for having there name in the pfp and sig


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for [REDACTED]


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for having a 3ds & switch fc


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for NOT having a 3DS and Switch FC


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned because... because i couldn't think of a good ban


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned because you can't think of a good ban


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

;-; banned for joining 6 days before nh


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for thinking that's a bad thing

heh


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for think that i think thats a bad thing


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for eating sugar


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me multiple times.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for joining 6 days before me


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being SLOW


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for having over 100 posts today.


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being a ninja..


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being slow


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being fast.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being a slowpoke


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being a fastpoke


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for copying my message


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for not copying my message


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being repetitive :^)


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for being Ley. Smh...


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned because u ninjad me


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being unoriginal 
smh my head


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for having less posts than me


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for not knowing that I'll have more than you soon


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for banning me


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for actually not being able to ban anyone because you're not a mod


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for posting way to fast


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for posting way too slow


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned because im slow


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for having your name as your sig, av, AND name

I like ur title tho 

- - - Post Merge - - -

banned for that ninja


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for talking to the wrong person

thanks though :^)


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for having a rainbow sig


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for having ice cream


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for not having ice cream


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for the sake of being banned


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for making me ban you a million times


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

you're back? BANNED again, bye bye


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned [no reason given]


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

You have been permanently banned from The Bell Tree Forums.

Reason given: ye xd


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for having quicker wifi


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for letting Bob drop his ice cream for eternity.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for eating a freaking TOAD


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for ninjaing


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being ultra slow


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned...for no reason


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for spamming


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for spamming with me


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for flooding the forum


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for posting more than me


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for having a slow weefee


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for making me run out of reasons to ban you


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being a bad mod


----------



## Wildtown (Mar 18, 2020)

banned because im not a mod


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for pretending to be a mod


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for making 200 posts in a day


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for not knowing how to read, because it's 198


----------



## Darkesque_ (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for ninja-ing me!


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned because you think 198 isn't basically 200.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being bad at maths


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned because now it's actually 200.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned because it's over 200


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 18, 2020)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## Ley (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for not appreciating my new sig enough


----------



## xara (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for being the mayor of quasar


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 18, 2020)

banned for managing the island of Axolotl


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2020)

It has been way too long since someone has been banned, and THAT my friend, is why you are now banned.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 6, 2020)

Banned for making yourself susceptible to a quick ban.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 6, 2020)

Banned for wearing a striped shirt.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

Banned for replacing ur qt majima avatar with whatever that is


----------



## sigh (Apr 6, 2020)

banned for the cute cat in your avatar


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 6, 2020)

Banned for being found


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 6, 2020)

Banned for the courage in her heart being stronger than any evil


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 7, 2020)

Banned for being an artist


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2020)

Banned for not being an artist.


----------



## Shampsto (Apr 7, 2020)

Banned because Kyoko is best girl.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 7, 2020)

Banned for having Sherb on your island, he's so cute


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2020)

Banned for being the last person I banned.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2020)

Banned for having buildings in your signature.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 7, 2020)

Banned because I will *not* beware the fish fashionistas.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 7, 2020)

Banned for having one of the best girls as your avatar


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for having a speedy signature.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for being a fellow Danganronpa fan on this particular spot of the internet

Banned for ninja-ing me, you ninja.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for assuming I'm a ninja and not a samurai.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned because either way, you're still pretty cool. Ninjas and samurais are cool.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for not being as active these days


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for also joining on March 2nd.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for joining almost 5 years after me.


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

banned for having no username


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for astral projection.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)

banned for anime


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for being the 20023910310310th person to ban me for that reason.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)

banned for liking my post on the "what do you look like" thread


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned because fair enough.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for knowing mixed martial arts.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 8, 2020)

Banned for only having 47 posts


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for eating kids


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for joining in March


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for liking Velma- she breaks hearts you know.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for profusely beating poor Angus : (


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned because maybe Angus deserved it.


----------



## Artinus (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned because "NoUsernameHere"


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for banning NoUsernameHere because that's all anyone ever bans them for.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned because everyone wants to ban me for my cool and totally creative username


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

banned for saying you have a creative username when you don’t have a username :c


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for post number being over 9000


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for betraying O'Hare


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

banned for banning sugaryy


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for being the one and only


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

banned for not expecting what the world will be


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for your posts being over 50


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

banned for having a piano in your pfp


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

Banned for your profile pic making me think he is holding a sign but it's not a sign


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 9, 2020)

banned for responding to all my posts so quickly
im just one person yknow...


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

banned for being the one and only


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

banned for having the same reason as nousernamehere


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for joining March 2nd


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

banned for banning me after I banned the other (now banned) person for banning you >:0


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for not realizing that the only reason I banned you is because you just so happened to be the person above me (and for joining March 2)


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

banned for joining 1 day before my birthday


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for having 111 posts at the time of this post.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

*banned for banning me twice*


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for posting at 3:33pm my time.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for letting yourself be consumed by the new horizon


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned because your username doesn't have enough vowels.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

banned for having a cute cat in your pfp 
is that yours?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

I wish it was.

Banned cuz you said you wanted to be Hazel in another thread.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

banned for not having your friend/switch code in your sidebar


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for paying for internet on top of already paying for internet.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

banned for being #61,753


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for having the letter “s” twice in your username.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for having two u’s in your username


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

banned for banning people


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

Banned for being a teary eyed ghost


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 11, 2020)

Banned because that Marshal in your avatar looks so cute aaa


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2020)

banned for having seemingly random numbers in your username


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

banned for having nosegay In your pfp


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 11, 2020)

Banned for having the best signature on the site. Not even kidding


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 11, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for having the best signature on the site. Not even kidding


Banned for adorable kitty profile pic


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

woah really? i can’t see the image I made


Rosewater said:


> Banned for having the best signature on the site. Not even kidding


banned for having so many sixes in your switch code


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 11, 2020)

Banned for putting a blank piece of paper on your wall.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 11, 2020)

banned because how have you been doing, Silver


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 11, 2020)

Banned for asking them how they're doing.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 11, 2020)

banned because dancing yakuza


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 11, 2020)

Errr uhhh, not banned because I can’t find it in my heart to ban you.  Instead, I’m banning myself.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 11, 2020)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 11, 2020)

Banned for not owning being a fantastic artist and playing it off like you're only "fairly decent"


----------



## rainywave (Apr 11, 2020)

Banned for for having your icon be incomprehensible

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

Banned because I took to long to type that and now there’s a different post before me


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 11, 2020)

Banned for double posting


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 11, 2020)

banned for putting emoji in yuor post


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 12, 2020)

banned because, En.. Enxs... how are we supposed to pronounce your name?


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 12, 2020)

Banned for being New Leaf furniture yakuza boss


----------



## Aqua001 (Apr 12, 2020)

banned for having an adorable cat pfp


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 12, 2020)

banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 12, 2020)

Banned for having a 0% rating


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 13, 2020)

Banning myself for not realising I can use emojis now.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2020)

Banned for being consumed by the new horizon.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 14, 2020)

Banned for being a weeb


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

Banned for being the 2948248th person to say that.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 14, 2020)

Banned for lying about how many people have banned people for being weebs.


----------



## pamelarose (Apr 14, 2020)

Banned for not being able to handle spam


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 14, 2020)

Banned for being able to handle spam


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2020)

Sergi said:


> Banned for lying about how many people have banned people for being weebs.



Banned for editing your post and having changed the reason of your ban.



Sugaryy said:


> Banned for being able to handle spam



Banned because spam is also a food.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 14, 2020)

Banned because the building in your signature reminds me of the teen titans tower.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 15, 2020)

banned for being reminded of the teen titans tower


----------



## Anson (Apr 15, 2020)

banned for triggering nostalgia


----------



## Stil (Apr 16, 2020)

Banned for not having a profile pic


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 16, 2020)

Banned for being literally dead


----------



## Guero101 (Apr 16, 2020)

banned for switching to Geico and saving 15% or more on car insurance


----------



## fuzzybug (Apr 16, 2020)

banned for thinking it's wrong to save money


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 16, 2020)

Banned for being a _fuzzy bug_


----------



## ElliotAdoresYou (Apr 16, 2020)

banned for reminding me of your lie in April


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 16, 2020)

Banned for being aggressive


----------



## xara (Apr 19, 2020)

banned for being a senior member


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 19, 2020)

Banned for having over 1000 tbt


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 19, 2020)

Banned for having two cosmos flowers in your collectables


----------



## Marte (Apr 19, 2020)

Banned for having a cake instead of one more cosmos so your collectibles don't match his.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 19, 2020)

Banned for assuming that I'm a boy
@Marte


----------



## sigh (Apr 19, 2020)

banned for being o'hare's number 1 fan


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2020)

Banned for not having a neck.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

Banned for being too close to a flame ouch!!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 20, 2020)

Banned for just a mushroom collectible


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 20, 2020)

Yeah. I need another so I can match your double cosmos.

Also, banned for double cosmos


----------



## chaicow (Apr 20, 2020)

Banned for the shroom... its 420


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

Banned for having a pixelated avatar


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

banned for being a photogenic grandpa


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 21, 2020)

Banned for the animated avatar


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## 0ni (Apr 21, 2020)

banned for having 'x's in username


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2020)

Banned for being the moss boy.


----------



## Puffy (Apr 21, 2020)

banned for being everyone’s favorite green hero boy


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

banned for being puffy


----------



## sigh (Apr 22, 2020)

banned for gif pfp


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

banned for sulking


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 22, 2020)

Banned for joining in 2005 holy crap


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for joining in 2005 holy crap


banned for joining last month!


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

banned for being old

 i’m kidding


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

xara said:


> banned for being old
> 
> i’m kidding


Banned for joining less than 5 years ago


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Banned for having a 1 in ur name


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Banned for having a cat avatar


----------



## Mick (Apr 22, 2020)

Banned for the cropping on _your _avatar.


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

banned for being a wild child


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 22, 2020)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Banned for not obtaining Static or Raymond yet.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 22, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for not obtaining Static or Raymond yet.


Actually I got Raymond but I forgot to edit my sig :0

And banned for 75 bells


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

Banned for having an extra "y" on your username.


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

banned for having your avatar blink at me


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Banned for being too pretty!


----------



## Zura (Apr 23, 2020)

Banned for having a really adorable kitty smiling as your profile pic


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

banned for trying to tell me what to watch


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 23, 2020)

Banned for having over 10,000 posts


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 23, 2020)

banned for having a villager avatar


----------



## Mick (Apr 23, 2020)

Haha, you actually fixed the avatar <3

Now you're banned for the photobucket advertising


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 25, 2020)

Banned for being a wild child


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Banned for joining in 2020


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2020)

banned for having 9 of the same collectible


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

Banned for letting your popsicle collectible melt by not keeping it on the freezer


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 25, 2020)

Banned because how else can they show off their popsicles.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 25, 2020)

Banned for having Zipper in a flower as a collectable


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Banned for saying exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 25, 2020)

Banned for broken image in sig


----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)

banned for the one (1) mushroom in your sidebar


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 25, 2020)

Banned for having all those character collectables :0


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 25, 2020)

Banning both of you for banning me for my single mushroom. More mushroom donations are welcome.


----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)

banning you for banning both of us for banning you for your single mushroom


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)

banned for being sulky


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 26, 2020)

Banned for being teary eyed


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

banned for being number 1 fan


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 28, 2020)

banned for being online


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

banned for being offline


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

Banned for having 16 tbt atm


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 28, 2020)

banned for having more tbt bells than me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 28, 2020)

Banned for ending a sentence with an e


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

Banned for also ending a sentence with e


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

Banned for also banning someone for ending a sentence with an e, which I will not do


----------



## mistyblossom (Apr 28, 2020)

Banned for not being able to spell "sugary" correctly by using two "y"s.


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

Banned for correcting a username


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for no avatar!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Wrong person,  I'll just fix it:
Banned for having 292 tbt bells and not 291 bells


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for only having 1.25% of the posts that I have lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

wElL eXCuZ mE 4 bENg nEw (jokes jokes don't kill me lol)
Banned for having an emoji in your post


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for having a flower in your inventory


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for banning me for banning you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for banning me for banning you for banning me


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for banning me for banning you, which i banned, for banning me for banning you


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for the repetitive sentence


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for banning someone for a repetitive sentence.


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for being online as of the writing of this post


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for making your text's tint be a light pink that hurts my eyes


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

banned because I'm a pushover so I'll type in only blue now then ig


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for actually being nice and not typing in pink so my eyes don't burn


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

banned because I changed my mind I like this greener color


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned because I don't care


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for being r u d e (jkjk)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for having 2 cosmos.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for promoting negative emotions.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for having a vine as your title. (If it's not what I'm thinking of your unbanned :') )


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for being an AnimalAnimal


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for cute as heck avatar!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for also having a cute avatar


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for showing buried things in your avatar


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned because they're no ordinary buried things.


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2020)

banned because _*are they pitfalls?*_


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for having your only collectable be a title color changer


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned.

Just because I have the power to do that in this thread.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned because no evidence was provided to prove the defending party guilty. Case closed.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for closing a case.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for banning someone who was defending my case


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for having all your dreamies


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for having too many eights in your switch friend code


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned because you have the same amount of 8s in your friend code as me


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 29, 2020)

banned because i literally had no idea


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for having no idea.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for having dumb in your signature twice.
edit: whoops, banned for having only one collectable.


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for making an edit on your own post.


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for using a dot in your username.
That could disturb some people!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for being a coding nerd.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 29, 2020)

Banned for not having a collectable EDIT: WRONG PERSON Banned for having a like


----------



## stargurg (Apr 29, 2020)

banned for banning the wrong person first


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

Banned for making an honest mistake.
Edit: Oh darn, I did the wrong person... Uh, banned for making me a hypocrite.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 30, 2020)

Banned for posting more than once in The Basement.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 30, 2020)

Banned for having a collectable I've never seen before.


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

banned for having one of the same collectibles that i have


----------



## Lucas4080 (Apr 30, 2020)

Banned for having both a Summer and Halloween collectible.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 30, 2020)

Banned for having seemingly random numbers in your username


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

banned for having an extra y in your username


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

Banned for having an animated Boo in sig.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Banned for having more than 1,000 bells


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for having no space between AnimalAnimal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for having no space between AnimalAnimal


Banned for having no space between Rosewater


----------



## Stil (May 1, 2020)

Banned for being from an unhappy home


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

banned for being infinite


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for not knowing it's one word.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for not knowing it's one word.


Banned for being smarter than me and making me feel dumb


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for feeling dumb because you can spell it with or without a space so it's all good lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for feeling dumb because you can spell it with or without a space so it's all good lol


Banned for being nice


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for all caps in ur title now!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for all caps in ur title now!


Bainededened four naughtt spaillling your corractlai (get it?)


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for the 3 p's in stop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for the 3 p's in stop


Banned for having 2 n's in banned (oh wait)


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for unhappyhome. Why isn't it a happy home?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for unhappyhome. Why isn't it a happy home?


Banned for rosewater. Why isn't it Tulip water?


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for wanting to be a clothing hanger


----------



## MTurtle (May 1, 2020)

You're banned because that avatar is too adorable


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

MTurtle said:


> You're banned because that avatar is too adorable


Banned for looking at this post.


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for looking at this one


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for looking at this one


Banned for having eyes


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for jome. These eyes are peeled...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for jome. These eyes are peeled...


Banned for being helpful


----------



## ecstasy (May 1, 2020)

Banned for this weird conversation, both of you


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for awesome signature
And banning Sugaryy for sneaking in!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for awesome signature
> And banning Sugaryy for sneaking in!


Banned for banning someone who banned me


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banning you for banning me for banning Sugaryy for banning me for banning you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banning you for banning me for banning Sugaryy for banning me for banning you


Banning you for banning me for you banning Sugaryy for banning me


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for editing your signature so quickly


----------



## ecstasy (May 1, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for editing your signature so quickly


Banned because I will do it again
And banning Sugaryy for posting too quickly because I wanted to ban rosewater


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned because I can't wait to see more nothing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Banned for wanting to see more nothing


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for adding something


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for adding something


Banned for banning me for adding something


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for being from The Internet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for being from The Internet


Banned because reasons


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned bc that's reasonable.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned bc that's reasonable.


banned for telling me my reason was reasonable.


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Banned for reading this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 1, 2020)

Banned for a reason which I totally have got


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

Banned for not showing proof


----------



## Enxssi (May 1, 2020)

banned for having more bells than me


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

Banned for having color change title


----------



## rhinoo (May 2, 2020)

Banned for not having a pfp.


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

Banned for being Hornsby's Bestest Snack Buddy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

Banned for having a profile picture of a villager that reminds me of a kid from my class.


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

Banned for being the connoisseur of dead memes


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 2, 2020)

Banned for being O'Hare's number 1 fan.


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

banned for being lucas


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 2, 2020)

Banned for Lucas-ism


----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

Banned for being an australian spider


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

banned for only having a mushroom in your inventory


----------



## Seastar (May 2, 2020)

Banned for only having a user title color change in your inventory


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 2, 2020)

wrong person banned for swearing that you like kirby


----------



## Rosewater (May 2, 2020)

Banned for always being in this thread


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 2, 2020)

Banned for being a hypocrite, and also banned for having an item from another franchise in your inventory.


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

banned for being online


----------



## Midoriya (May 2, 2020)

Banned for two spoilers in your signature.


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

banned for crediting someone in your signature which you should, btw I think the sig is cool and good


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 2, 2020)

Banned for taking forever to ban me


----------



## ecstasy (May 2, 2020)

Banned because you want to be banned quickly


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 2, 2020)

banned because you're banning me for wanting to be banned, my fellow banner


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 2, 2020)

Banned for having an upgraded mailbox


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 2, 2020)

Banned for only replying after i was done being afk


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

banned for having your user title in a neon colour and making me squint to read it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 2, 2020)

Banned for not having superior eyesight.


----------



## Enxssi (May 2, 2020)

Banned for dead meme


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

banned for having your user title collectible visible


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2020)

Banned for having a cute Boo.


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 3, 2020)

Banned for expressing your opinion


----------



## Enxssi (May 3, 2020)

Banned for banning someone for expressing their opinion


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2020)

Banned for having a broken image in your signature.


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

banned fror having 2 new leaf towns at the same time


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2020)

Banned for the visible title color change collectable


----------



## Enxssi (May 4, 2020)

banned for having all your dreamies


----------



## Midoriya (May 4, 2020)

Banned for only displaying one collectible.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2020)

Banned for having a cool aesthetic/style.


----------



## Stil (May 4, 2020)

Banned for having too many dreamies


----------



## xara (May 5, 2020)

banned for having 10 pokeballs


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2020)

Banned for the animated avatar


----------



## Enxssi (May 5, 2020)

banned for being a good artist and constantly denying it


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 5, 2020)

Banned because I am forced to believe that there is no other Enxssi in existence ever.


----------



## Enxssi (May 5, 2020)

banned for being correct because *they're all gone*


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

Banned because I suspect you murdered the others.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 5, 2020)

Banned because you have two NL towns


----------



## Seastar (May 5, 2020)

Banned because someone else already said that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 5, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Banned because someone else already said that.


Banned for responding quickly


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

banned for not needing a degree


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 7, 2020)

xara said:


> banned for not needing a degree


Banned because I DON'T NEED NO DEGREE TO BE A CLOTHING HANGER


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

banned for using too many vines, you are in violation of the law


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 7, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> banned for using too many vines, you are in violation of the law


Banned for "Pay the court a fine or serve your sentence"


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

Banned for being unhappy


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

Banned for being happy


----------



## Rosewater (May 7, 2020)

Banned for being a sleepy moon noodle


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

Banned for racism against space pasta


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2020)

Banned for being sleepy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

Banned for banning one of my kind.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 7, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned for banning one of my kind.


Banned for banning someone who banned


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 7, 2020)

Banned for hypocrisy 2 electric boogaloo


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 7, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> Banned for hypocrisy 2 electric boogaloo


banned for banning for hypocrisy


----------



## Cwynne (May 7, 2020)

banned for having a lot of words in your sig because I can't read


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

banned for using a shade of yellow that hurts my sleep deprived eyes


----------



## Cwynne (May 7, 2020)

banned for being sleep deprived in the first place go get some rest take care of urself i love u


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

banned for being too wholesome im gonna go do that thank u lov u too stranger


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 8, 2020)

Banned because we all need a little wholesomeness sometimes, take care of yourself, hope you sleep well and I hope your day tomorrow is fantastic


----------



## necrofantasia (May 8, 2020)

banned for having a really cute signature


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

Banned because I never seen you before


----------



## necrofantasia (May 8, 2020)

banned for reminding me that I should post more often


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 8, 2020)

Banned because welcome to TBT!


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

banned because u posted a welcome in wrong forum


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

Banned for cute avatar!


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

banned for lack of cute collectibles ;0;


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

Banned for not knowing I'm always taking free donations.


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

banned for not using miharu's adopt a collectible shop <3


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

Banned for sea major


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for sea major


banned for senior member


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

banned for quoting people


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> banned for quoting people


banned for not quoting people


----------



## Rosewater (May 8, 2020)

Banned for that title. What does it mean


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for that title. What does it mean


banned because *Quensadillas*


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

banned porque las quensadillas son una comida


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> banned porque las quensadillas son una comida


banned porque Quensadilla es un vine no tik tok caca


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

banned porque vine es muerta 
im sorry spanish people forgive me i speak portuguese not spanish LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> banned porque vine es muerta
> im sorry spanish people forgive me i speak portuguese not spanish LOL


but vine was always better than anything tho, also idk how to write spanish just english lol


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

banned for reminding me that vine was good and i miss it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

moonnoodle said:


> banned for reminding me that vine was good and i miss it


Banned for being cultured vine lovers only allowed


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 8, 2020)

banned for not being happy


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

banned for watermarked signature


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

banned for maybe having a 30 kbs internet speed? lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 8, 2020)

banned for having a cherry


----------



## Kadori (May 8, 2020)

banned for *not* having a cherry


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2020)

Banned because aaaa Flurry that's too cute.


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

banned for being blinded by cuteness


----------



## sigh (May 8, 2020)

banned because sleepy
but also same


----------



## moonolotl (May 8, 2020)

banned for being the best demon slayer character


----------



## ecstasy (May 8, 2020)

Banned for the adorable avatar


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 8, 2020)

Banned for having two cosmos collectables


----------



## Kurb (May 8, 2020)

banned for having a join date this year


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Banned for having a join date of last year.


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

banned for still liking kirby


----------



## Kadori (May 9, 2020)

banned for spoopy signature


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Banned for being spooped.


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2020)

Banned for having the same name as me.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 9, 2020)

Banned for having a pretty collectible lineup


----------



## xara (May 9, 2020)

banned for only having flower collectibles


----------



## Enxssi (May 9, 2020)

banned fror having an instagram


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

Banned for having an youtube


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Banned for... Not have any external social platforms linked.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 9, 2020)

Banned for being named Riley.


----------



## ecstasy (May 9, 2020)

Banned for being 21


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

Banned for running into Raymond 3 times


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

banned for not running into raymond 3 times
bad luck gets you banned here, fellas


----------



## Rosewater (May 9, 2020)

Banned for ladybug cat. Adorable


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2020)

Banned for *m u s h r o o m*.


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Banned for _New Horizons Token_


----------



## lieryl (May 9, 2020)

banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Moonbow (May 9, 2020)

banned for using emoji as custom title


----------



## moonolotl (May 9, 2020)

banned for not having a custom title


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2020)

Banned because your title reminds me I'm sleepy too.


----------



## slzzpz (May 9, 2020)

*^ banned for being from Dream Land*


----------



## ecstasy (May 10, 2020)

Banned because I want a taco now tHaNkS


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

banned because o’hare


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2020)

Not banned because that Boo in your signature is too cute.


----------



## moonolotl (May 10, 2020)

banned for breaking every bone in your body like every day
deku stop it


----------



## Mikaiah (May 10, 2020)

banned for wasting the sugar peas

smh.


----------



## Rosewater (May 10, 2020)

Banned for cute sig


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 10, 2020)

banned for closing your eyes in your profile picture


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2020)

Banned because too much Raichu.



slzzpz said:


> *^ banned for being from Dream Land*


Oops, I changed it before I even saw that post.


----------



## sigh (May 10, 2020)

banned for a cute collectible lineup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2020)

Banned for having a good amount of collectibles.


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

Banned for being a connoisseur of dead memes


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 10, 2020)

Banned for being a self paced something or other


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Banned for not making a title.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 11, 2020)

Banned because that Jirachi just reminded me of when I used to play Pokemon: Explorers of The Sky when I was little


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Banned because... uh... What do I do? I love Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.

Banned because red balloon.


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 11, 2020)

Banned for having two-month birthstones. That implies you have two birthdays.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2020)

Banned for having a cake and then a slice of the same cake but former full cake shows no signs of a slice taken.


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

banned for being the connoisseur of dead memes


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost.



Lucas4080 said:


> Banned for having two-month birthstones. That implies you have two birthdays.


The other one is my younger brother's birthday. lol


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 11, 2020)

banned for joining over 5 years ago


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

banned for being on here for almost 15 years


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 11, 2020)

Banned for being on here for more than 5 years.


----------



## moonolotl (May 11, 2020)

banned for making me the newest one here
stop it this instant


----------



## ecstasy (May 11, 2020)

Banned because im the newest one here now


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Banned because... uh... You joined too recently.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)

banned for having multiple pokemon in your sig


----------



## Enxssi (May 12, 2020)

banned for having so many bells


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 12, 2020)

banned for havng under 20 bells


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

Banned for still using Photobucket


----------



## Rosewater (May 12, 2020)

Banned for leaving kirby behind


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

*looks at the Kirby plushie to the right of my laptop* Banned because... I didn't!


----------



## necrofantasia (May 12, 2020)

banned for liking cute pokemon and not cool ones


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2020)

How did you know? lol

Banned because "¯\_(ツ)_/¯".


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 12, 2020)

Banned for having 2 candy collectables


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Banned for only having 3 collectibles


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2020)

Banned for liking Jirachi

(I love Jirachi)


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

banned for the trippy avatar


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Banned for joining in 2015


----------



## moonolotl (May 13, 2020)

banned for joining this year
2020 is the worst year, only good thing is animal crossing


----------



## ecstasy (May 13, 2020)

Banned for joining last year


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Banned for having over 700 bells


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 13, 2020)

Banned for not having 420 in their nickname


----------



## Mick (May 13, 2020)

Banned for your sins


----------



## ecstasy (May 13, 2020)

Banned for being a digital aged wild child


----------



## necrofantasia (May 13, 2020)

banned for having good taste in villagers


----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)

Banned for best Gorillaz album as pfp


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

banned for not having roses or water as your avatar


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2020)

Banned for not having water or moon in your name.


----------



## ecstasy (May 13, 2020)

Banned for Jirachi


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

banned for sugaryy


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

Banned for being the one and only


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 13, 2020)

Banned for having 484 TBT


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

band fir habging a cyrstl i your invn


----------



## ecstasy (May 13, 2020)

Banned for having a stroke


----------



## Enxssi (May 13, 2020)

hggggghhhhhggh
brannd for telg9hng me that ia hads a stronk


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

banned for stronk


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

sdfhkjsjkdafkashdfkj


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Banned for gibberish


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

banned because i am not haveing a drtsotnk anyemore


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

banned for telling lies


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

band beacuae dse *no*


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Banned because _what is going on?_


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

Banned because idek


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2020)

Banned because... a-are you okay?


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

banned because yes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 14, 2020)

Banned because I don't think anyone is.
Edit: Wait


----------



## Enxssi (May 14, 2020)

banned for your icon background reminding me of 'you know i had to do it to em'


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2020)

Banned because I don't know what that bramble spoiler used to be.


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Banned for being literally everywhere


----------



## xara (May 15, 2020)

banned for o’hare


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 15, 2020)

Banned for the signature being too scary


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

banned for having unicode symbols in your user title


Jirachi100 said:


> Banned because I don't know what that bramble spoiler used to be.


it used to be a drawing of my character but the image broke


----------



## necrofantasia (May 15, 2020)

banned for not being two and only


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Banned for green boi


----------



## necrofantasia (May 15, 2020)

banned because that's actually a girl


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Banned for making me feel stupid


----------



## necrofantasia (May 15, 2020)

banned because i'm stupider :b


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2020)

Banned cause I'm the stupidest


----------



## Enxssi (May 15, 2020)

banned because no yuo are not the stupidest it is i


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)

Banned for having an evil shadow


----------



## necrofantasia (May 16, 2020)

banned for whistling and dancing too much


----------



## Damniel (May 16, 2020)

banned for having a avatar with a white background instead of rendered


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

banned for reading


----------



## Clock (May 16, 2020)

Banned for banning a reader


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

banned for banning me for being a reader


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 16, 2020)

Banned for cool username


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Banned for weird name


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Banned for weird spelling of sugary.


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Banned for watching 80 million cartoons daily


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

Banned for cute cat


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Banned for cute collectibles


----------



## Seastar (May 16, 2020)

Banned for cute Maple


----------



## Enxssi (May 16, 2020)

Banned for not swearing that you still like kirby


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

banned for your user title add-on being visible


----------



## Seastar (May 17, 2020)

Banned for haunting the basement.


----------



## Enxssi (May 17, 2020)

Banned for making an animal sentience device


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 18, 2020)

Banned for 28 bells.


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

Banned for being a connoisseur of dead memes


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

Banned for pfp being too adorable


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

banned for living in the basement


----------



## Seastar (May 18, 2020)

Banned for... that user title.


----------



## Enxssi (May 19, 2020)

Banned for woomy


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Banned for that pfp


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Banned because I literally cannot view your signature.


----------



## kelpy (May 19, 2020)

banned because splatoon is like, sooo 2015


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Banned because your art is too good


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

banned for not spelling sugary right lol


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

banned for being sleepy


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

banned for having an icon that makes me sleepy
it is pretty,,,,


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Banned for cute pfp


----------



## Seastar (May 19, 2020)

Banned for cute O'Hare


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

Banned for Isabelle collectable I hate her ngl


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

banned for hating isabelle


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 19, 2020)

Banned for having the cutest ghost (Boo?) signature!


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

banned for having 4 goat/deer villagers
me too though
also i love pashmina


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

banned for having two garnet collectibles


----------



## moonolotl (May 20, 2020)

banned for using a pumpkin cupcake in may


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

Banned for having two slices of cake


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Banned for Pave collectable


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

Why do I even have him? I hated Festivale.

Banned for "You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action. " The link in your signature.


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Why do I even have him? I hated Festivale.
> 
> Banned for "You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action. " The link in your signature.


Ahhhh I need to tell the person who made my sig about it :<

Anyway banned for inkling pfp


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 20, 2020)

Banned for having a symmetrical collectibles lineup


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2020)

Banned for having too much cake


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Banned for sleeping all day and being awake all night, vampire.


----------



## JaydenRocks0 (May 20, 2020)

Banned for being species-ist


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2020)

Banned for not putting a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

B4nned for being the grammar police


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

banned for having a 4 instead of a


----------



## Mick (May 20, 2020)

Banned for ending your sentence on a cliffhanger. A what!?


----------



## ecstasy (May 20, 2020)

Banned for mitten collectable


----------



## Hikari (May 20, 2020)

Banned for having a non-functional signature


----------



## Enxssi (May 20, 2020)

Banned for emoji


----------



## Mick (May 20, 2020)

Banned for not hiding your title colour change


----------



## Kurb (May 20, 2020)

Mick said:


> Banned for ending your sentence on a cliffhanger. A what!?


Instead of the letter "A" 

banned for not having an image as a signTURE


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Not banned for kurbstomping peta


----------



## Mick (May 20, 2020)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Rosewater (May 20, 2020)

Banned for horse wearing a shirt


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2020)

Banned for giving yourself a halo in your signature.


----------



## xara (May 20, 2020)

banned for being a jays fan


----------



## epoch (May 20, 2020)

banned for posting exactly 34 mins ago at this exact moment


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 20, 2020)

Banned for making me witness that sig with my own two eyes.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 21, 2020)

Banned for being an official.


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for... _Wait, is that cat wearing a red scarf? I love it._


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Banned for being a splatoon fan.


----------



## shibatasan (May 21, 2020)

Banned for the a's in the signature font looking like o's.


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Banned for not having a signature


----------



## rianne (May 21, 2020)

Banned because those eggs aren’t scrambled.


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Lmaoooo oki

Banned because you have a loveball


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned because you are missing 1 egg to make that lineup perfect.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

Banned for having Jirachi at an insane amount of levels.


----------



## Rosewater (May 21, 2020)

Banned for quoting Rocco like he's some founding father


----------



## redlovett (May 21, 2020)

Banned for saying something I found really funny.


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Banned for posting at exactly 10:00 am cst


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Banned for being an hour behind me


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

Banned for not living in “dorkness”


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Banned for being the one and only


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

banned for anime shadow pandas


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for telephone emojis.


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

banned for jirachi


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 21, 2020)

banned for monochromatic pfp


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for... _I am trying to figure out if I know who your avatar is._


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Banned for w o o m y


----------



## Rubombee (May 21, 2020)

Banned for this very nice and simple-to-achieve collectible row


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for uh... Ruby+Ribombee.


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Banned for being every where


----------



## Mick (May 21, 2020)

Look who's talking lol, warned for hypocrisy, second warning for splitting everywhere up into two words, you are now banned


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for being supernatural.


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> banned for monochromatic pfp


Banned because *first of all, the background is a dull yellow—*


Jirachi100 said:


> Banned for being supernatural.


banned because inkling again


----------



## rianne (May 21, 2020)

Banned for the double quote ban.


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Banned because sanrio pfp


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

Banned for talking to o’hare


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Banned for _not _talking to O'Hare


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

Banned because—because I—bec—
*how dare you*


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> Banned because—because I—bec—
> *how dare you*


_hahaha_

Banned for not having a proper reason to ban me


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for needing to talk back to everyone

Banned for ninja'ing me.

My computer mouse gets a ban too omg. Editing this was harder than it needed to be.


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Banned for getting ninja'd, be quicker next time


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

banned for stanning o’hare


----------



## Dormire (May 21, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost.


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for too much pink. Actually, it's my favorite color, so that isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

banned for not enough pink


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

What, do I need to add the Squid Sisters or something? lol.

Banned for not enough color in general.


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 21, 2020)

Banned because yes. I miss them.


----------



## Darkesque_ (May 21, 2020)

Banned for letting the new horizon consume you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

Banned for being soulless.


----------



## Enxssi (May 21, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for being soulless.


ikr?!?! like just buy one 
also I ban you because idknwho that is


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

Banned for always making me think that the spoilers in your signature are a part of your post.


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)

Banned because idk what F1 is


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for broken signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 21, 2020)

Banned for W o o m y


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

banned because onions are nasty


----------



## Seastar (May 21, 2020)

Banned for collecting bones.


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

banned for being too cool


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Banned for not having a signature


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 22, 2020)

Banned for having exactly 100 in your name


----------



## SarahsNY (May 22, 2020)

Banned for the cavities your cake collectibles gave me


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for adorable pfp


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Banned for O'Hare


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for no O'Hare


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Banned for... awww maybe I need O'Hare lol.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned because you definitely need O'Hare, in fact everyone does


https://imgur.com/a/AVgCfPs


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

banned for o’hare saying “00”


----------



## Enxssi (May 22, 2020)

Banned for no longer being a Geary eyed ghost


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Banned for typo


----------



## Enxssi (May 22, 2020)

Noooooooooo! I banneded her but now the police has came because I spelling errorr’d!! My ban is ruined!
I am banning you for bob


----------



## Midoriya (May 22, 2020)

Banned for bannededing someone.  I want to banded someone too.


----------



## LunaRover (May 22, 2020)

Banned for saying bannededing


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for anime pfp


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Banned for a broken signature.


----------



## KatBunny (May 22, 2020)

Banned for crooked picture.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 22, 2020)

Banned for having "bunny" in your username, but then having a picture of an axolotl as a pfp


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Banned for that wonderful avatar.


----------



## Rubombee (May 22, 2020)

Banned because that's not where my name comes from, it's Ribombee + Rubombelle (the french name) ;p


Jirachi100 said:


> Banned for uh... Ruby+Ribombee.



(yes i waited until you posted again just to say this)


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Banned for the moth in ur pfp


----------



## qwyzxv7 (May 22, 2020)

banned for having a clever username


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 22, 2020)

Banned for seemingly random username


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for the user title


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Banned for having to make me ban you again.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for banning me again


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Banned because I can’t see your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Banned for only having a period beneath your username.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for cute Bones


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Banned for replacing O'Hare in your profile picture.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned because my best friend is more important uwu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Banned for not being the 62,300th post on this thread. I am!


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for encouraging me with my art thank you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Banned for making me feel happy that I encouraged you.

You're welcome!


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

banned for having bones as your avatar


----------



## Kurb (May 22, 2020)

banned for aesthetics


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Banned for having 2 mittens


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for having two different birthstones


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Banned for having all those flowers


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

Banned for only having 2 flowers


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

banned for bringing o’hare back


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2020)

Banned for having your boo failing to scare me. It's cute!


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2020)

Banned because I don't know what F1 is.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

Banned for not knowing it’s the pinnacle of Motorsport.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 23, 2020)

Banned for liking onions. Onions are for ogres


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

Banned for assuming that onions are only loved by ogres.


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

Banned for possibly being an ogre


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

Banned for making an assumption that I’m an ogre, unless you think I’m Shrek.


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

Banned because you are Shrek


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

Banned for banning the greatest ogre of all time.


----------



## Hikari (May 23, 2020)

Banned for being too rich (that's a lotta TBT  )


----------



## SarahsNY (May 23, 2020)

Banned for being poor


----------



## Hikari (May 23, 2020)

Banned for exposing me D: (*cries in poor*)


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

banned for being a detective


----------



## Rosewater (May 23, 2020)

Banned for cute ghost


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Banned for having a really cute avatar.


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

banned for bob


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

Banned for being in the forums for five years.


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 23, 2020)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 23, 2020)

Banned for being a senior member.


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

Banned for being a Jays fan


----------



## ecstasy (May 23, 2020)

Banned for Bob dancing


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Banned for O'Hare not dancing.


----------



## Mick (May 24, 2020)

Banned because I can't tell if the inkling is trying to dance or just has to go to the toilet real bad.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

banned for supernatural


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Banned because ghosts are already spirited. You don't need to say that.


----------



## LunaRover (May 24, 2020)

Banned for having a Pavé collectible when he's not yet in the new game


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Banned for having two of the feathers from Festivale.


----------



## LunaRover (May 24, 2020)

Banned for hitting hard


----------



## Emzy (May 24, 2020)

Banned for being so flirty 
Yo makin' me blush


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Banned for cute signature


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Banned for Jirachi


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Banned for finally fixing your signature.


----------



## Rosewater (May 24, 2020)

Banned for having a click critter


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Banned for Maple she's too cute


----------



## Rosewater (May 24, 2020)

Banned for really pretty aesthetic


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

banned for cute kitty


----------



## ACNH_walnut (May 24, 2020)

Banned for  replying to every thread that I see in the basement


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Banned for having a very messy island


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

banned for having collectibles that match your avatar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 24, 2020)

Banned for NOT having collectibles that match your avatar.


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Banned for only having one collectible which does not match your avatar in the slightest.



Rosewater said:


> Banned for having a click critter


Pfff I have almost 28k "click critters".


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Banned for having almost 28k click critters, geez


----------



## kikotoot (May 24, 2020)

Banned for having two jirachi's in very different art styles, but also two different pokemon in the same artstyle

edit: banned for the classic ninja!


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

banned for me not seeing you around for a while


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Banned for being everywhere


----------



## Zane (May 24, 2020)

Banned for stanning O’Hare when you should stan Ike :P


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

banned for stanning ike


----------



## Clock (May 24, 2020)

Banned for stanning no one


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

banned for assuming i stan no one


----------



## ecstasy (May 24, 2020)

Banned for _probably _stanning Audie


----------



## Seastar (May 24, 2020)

Banned because I'm stupid and never looked up the definition of stanning. Wait, does that mean I'm banned?


----------



## Zane (May 25, 2020)

no you're safe


jk BANNED


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Banned for banning for no reason


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Banned for talking to O'Hare for several days in a row.


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Banned for noticing it


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Banning both of you because I'm lonely and I can talk to him as long as I want uwu


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Banned for reminding me I'm lonely and talk to myself mentally.


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Banned for making me feel bad for you : ( we can be friends if you'd like, I'd be happy to talk to you


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

banned for o’hare stanning


----------



## Seastar (May 25, 2020)

Banned for being a spirit


----------



## Clock (May 25, 2020)

Banned for being a squid


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

banned for bob dancing


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 25, 2020)

Banned for not appreciating Bob's talent.


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

banned for yellow


----------



## ecstasy (May 25, 2020)

Banned for being desperate for a gf lmao


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

banned for shaming them for desperation


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Banned for only having 3 collectibles.


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Banned for having seemingly random collectables


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Banned for uh... joining this year.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

banned for woomy


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Banned for being post number 62,379 (I ran out of things to say lol)


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Banned for the random number 100 in your name


----------



## Clock (May 26, 2020)

Banned for double y


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2020)

Banned for dancing nonstop.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

banned once again for liking onions 

theyre yummy doe


----------



## necrofantasia (May 26, 2020)

banned for being spooky


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Banned for cake collectables


----------



## necrofantasia (May 26, 2020)

banned for not letting me like cake in peace


----------



## ecstasy (May 26, 2020)

Banned bc they don't match the new horizons token,,


----------



## Ichiban (May 26, 2020)

banned for anti-jambette thoughts


----------



## Seastar (May 26, 2020)

Banned for naming your island "pen".


----------



## xara (May 26, 2020)

banned for not naming your island “pen”


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 27, 2020)

Banned for having a set aesthetic unlike moi.


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Banned for not having a set aesthetic


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

Banned because O'Hare looks very concerned.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

for holding a gun! thats a crime! gasp..


----------



## Mick (May 27, 2020)

Banned for being surprised at the fact that we need to ban Jirachi.


----------



## tanisha23 (May 27, 2020)

Banned because supernatural activity isn't welcomed in this space!


----------



## Seastar (May 27, 2020)

Banned for making me very happy with that user title.


----------



## Zane (May 27, 2020)

Banned for being happy


----------



## ecstasy (May 27, 2020)

Banned for telling me to prepare for trouble


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

banned for being obsessed with o’hare


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

banned for nearly 14k posts


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

Banned for only 900 posts.


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

banned for having less posts than me


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

banned for having more posts than 90% of forum


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

Banned for being grumpy


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Banned for being quick


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

banned for bob once again


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

banned for being the nicest person ever


----------



## Blink. (May 28, 2020)

banned for not getting enough sleep, you lovely person, you


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

Banned for needing to buy sleep.


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Banned for banning a title


----------



## Seastar (May 28, 2020)

Banned for not banning a title


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Banned for liking Pate and Kiki


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 28, 2020)

Banned for having more posts than me despite joining recently.


----------



## Clock (May 28, 2020)

Banned for holes in your avatar


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 28, 2020)

Banned because what holes?


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Banned for changing the pfp


----------



## moo_nieu (May 29, 2020)

Banned because your signature made me hungry for mochi, and I have none


----------



## Hay (May 29, 2020)

Banned for having only one villager in your sig =P


----------



## Babo (May 29, 2020)

Banned for currently less bells than me


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Banned for the wacky user title lmao


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Banned for not having a wacky user title.


----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

banned for being literally everywhere


----------



## cloudmask (May 29, 2020)

banned for spooking me with ghost


----------



## Emzy (May 29, 2020)

banned for the cutest sig photo ;u;b im in love


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

banned for..... something


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

for loving punchy too much


----------



## Ichiban (May 29, 2020)

banned for considering that bannable

also for not sleeping ree


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2020)

Banned for being concerned for the sleeping habits and wellbeing of others.


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

Banned for Zipper Sakura


----------



## seularin (May 29, 2020)

banned bc your arts just too beautiful; illegal


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

Banned for overwhelming niceness


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Banned for owning too many eggs.


----------



## Blink. (May 29, 2020)

Banned for no eggs


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Banned for nice lineup


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

Banned for silent user title.


----------



## Mick (May 29, 2020)

Banned for getting rid of Jirachi, RIP level 16000* Jirachi you will be missed


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

What, her? Don't worry, she's hanging out with my 28k other adoptables, lol.

Anyway... Banned for being both supernatural and wild.


----------



## Rosewater (May 29, 2020)

Banned for giving your floette a beautiful name
Snowbelle and Minky are pretty cute too


----------



## Seastar (May 29, 2020)

You actually clicked on it to see the name?
Banned for cute signature.


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Banned for an inkling instead of an octoling


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2020)

Banned for always being the person I ban


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Banned for always banning me


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 29, 2020)

I could say the same thing about you.
banned.


----------



## Clock (May 29, 2020)

Banned for being surprised


----------



## Kurb (May 29, 2020)

banned for AC:CF


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Banned for eating roses


----------



## Babo (May 30, 2020)

Banned for timezone GMT+8


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Banned for Bluebear being stuck in a grid


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

banned for having a gif as a PFP


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

Banned for _wait, you like Tom how much now?_


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

banned for inking pfp


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Banned for _wait, you like Tom how much now?_


_almost as much as O'Hare he's stealing my heart,,_

and banned bc that cat is staring at me menacingly


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

banned because you can only stan 1 person


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Banned bc my friend said you can stan more than one so _h a_


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

banned because your friend is wrong


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

Banned for starting a silly argument.


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

banned for calling it a silly argument


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Banned for having a pair of mittens


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

Banned for c:


----------



## Emzy (May 30, 2020)

banned for having a cute meow meow as dp <3


----------



## Seastar (May 30, 2020)

Banned for this image being broken- https://www.belltreeforums.com/attachments/f6763205-da05-4ea7-95b0-53e782871a91-png.267439/


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Banned for sharing a broken image


----------



## helenxsarah (May 30, 2020)

Banned for misspelling sugary


----------



## SarahsNY (May 30, 2020)

Banned because this forum’s only big enough for one Sarah


----------



## Lightspring (May 30, 2020)

Banned for having too many cute Sanrio characters in sig and pfp


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

banned for emojis in signature


----------



## Lightspring (May 30, 2020)

Banned for having one giant picture in signature


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Banned bc Molly is your gal


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

Banned for being in danger of betraying O'Hare


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Banned for making me realize that so I panic


----------



## Kurb (May 30, 2020)

banned for ohare


----------



## Rosewater (May 30, 2020)

Banned for *Complete the scenario on your device.*


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Banned for no title, it just says Senior Member


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

Banned for only having 2 collectibles.


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Banned for "surfs up"


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 30, 2020)

Banned for 4 cosmos collectables


----------



## Clock (May 30, 2020)

Banned for one cosmos


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 30, 2020)

banned for having 123 in your username


----------



## LunaRover (May 30, 2020)

Banned for 2 cake slices


----------



## ecstasy (May 30, 2020)

Banned for not letting me have my cake and eat it too >:c


----------



## necrofantasia (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for not letting me have my cake and eat it too >:c


banned for having a nice aesthetic


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Banned for hating lemons


----------



## necrofantasia (May 31, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Banned for hating lemons


banned for liking that awful fruit


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Banned for creepy green sky.


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for snowbelle


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for constantly denying you're my grandpa when you and I both know _that you are_


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 31, 2020)

Banned for likin O'hare too much :/


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for not liking O'Hare _enough_


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for constantly denying you're my grandpa when you and I both know _that you are_


banned because no


----------



## necrofantasia (May 31, 2020)

banned because you're scary


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned because no


_yes_

and banned above for ninjaing me


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because no no


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 31, 2020)

banned because gay


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for never being satisfied


----------



## Cutesy (May 31, 2020)

banned for bullying


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 31, 2020)

banned for not getting my Hamilton reference


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for small sig


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 31, 2020)

ban because furry


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Banned for not being satisfied


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 31, 2020)

banned for not getting my Hamilton reference


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for ohare


----------



## necrofantasia (May 31, 2020)

banned for being 10000000000000 years old


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for killing snake


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Banned for... Tom.


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for snowbelle having too many cupcakes


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Maybe I shouldn't have typed cupcake.
Banned for EST.


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have typed cupcake.
> Banned for EST.


banned for squid


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for Mayonnaise


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Banned for no Mayonnaise


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for saying no mayonnaise


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me ahhh


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for having a level 100 rose pokemon


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Banned for thinking that's a rose.


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Banned for thinking that's a rose.


(then what is it)
banned for weird lineup


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for making the greatest basement thread of all time


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for making the greatest basement thread of all time


banned for being nice


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for being funny and ty :3


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Banned for everyone is posting fast lol.



Kurb said:


> (then what is it)


From Bulbapedia:
Flabébé is usually seen holding the yellow stigma of a flower, called a “Fairy Flower” in the anime.

That didn't really help, but it looks nothing like a rose, so... (Also, Flabebe is the pre-evolution. Sorry, lol.)


----------



## xara (May 31, 2020)

banned for having a mint collectible


----------



## Emzy (May 31, 2020)

banned for ur lovely dp!


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned bc you have some lovely art ^^


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Banned for nice signature


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

Banned for cute Snowbelle


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for cute cat


----------



## Seastar (May 31, 2020)

Banned for uhhhh cute villagers


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Banned for using the default render for Inkling from Smash Bros.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for using the default render for Inkling from Smash Bros.


banned for having 2 spoilers


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for not having a happy home


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned for not having a happy home


banned because I want to have a sad home


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because that's probably illegal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned because that's probably illegal


banned for not knowing exactly whether it's legal or not


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for questioning legality


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned for questioning legality


banned for not letting me question legality


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banning both of you for banning each other bc your both my friends


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banning both of you for banning each other bc your both my friends


banned for banning somebody for being your friend >: (


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because i can do anything


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned because you can't do everything


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned because you can't do everything


banned because your both wrong and *I*_  can do anything_


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned because _I'm the one who can do anything not y'all_


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Banned because all three of you can't do anything while I can!


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because ninjad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

banned for banning the wrong person first then editing your post


Kurb said:


> banned because ninjad


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for banning someone for getting ninja'd


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for criticizing me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned for criticizing me


banned because you're banned and i can ban you


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because that's not a reason
let someone ban me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned because that's not a reason
> let someone ban me


banned for saying it isn't a reason


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Banned for making multiple posts in a span of a few minutes


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because you've banned me too much, let someone else ban me


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me ahhhh


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because i want to be banned for a different reason


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for being "kurb" instead of "kirb"


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

banned for being sugaryy and not ssalty


----------



## pochy (May 31, 2020)

banned for having almost 2k posts in a span of a month


----------



## Rosewater (May 31, 2020)

Banned for amazing sig


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Banned for amazing sig


banned for cute cat on your profile picture


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for having more posts than me even though you've been here less


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned for having more posts than me even though you've been here less


banned for talking about my posts


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for banning me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned for banning me


banned for banning me for banning you


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for saying shorb is the worst new villager, how dare you yes I call him shorb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for saying shorb is the worst new villager, how dare you yes I call him shorb


banned for nicknaming a beast


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for calling him a beast


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for not adding me on switch


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned because I did add you sir


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because i didn't know


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

banned for being too quick


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for also being quick


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for also being quick


banned because now im slow


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for now being slow


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for now being slow


banned because im now fast again


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> banned because im now fast again


Banned for now being fast again


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because i wanna ban you faster than Unhappy can


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for wanting to ban me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for wanting to ban me


banned so kurb cant ban you


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because theyre already banned


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned because the three of us are taking over this thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

banned because your right


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned because this is fun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned because this is fun


banned because this is pointless but fun


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> banned because this is pointless but fun


Banned because we should give other people a chance to play but we aren't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

banned because nobody else is playing tho


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned because you're right so let's continue


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned because you're right so let's continue


banned for having 4 new villagers but only 3 in your sig


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> banned for having 4 new villagers but only 3 in your sig


Banned bc I don't wanna bother the person who made my sig bc it was SO MUCH work to even get it to show up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned bc I don't wanna bother the person who made my sig bc it was SO MUCH work to even get it to show up


banned bc your neglecting audie


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> banned bc your neglecting audie


Banned for making me feel bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for making me feel bad


banned because good 
and banned x2 for slowness


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> banned because good
> and banned x2 for slowness


Banned bc I'm busy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

banned for being busy


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for having a life


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned for having a life


banned for finally showing up


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for doing this


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

banned because sorry ill stop quoting


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

not banned because thanks


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> banned because sorry ill stop quoting






ahem

Banned above for cool sig


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

banned because sorry i have a habit


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for habits but unbanning for stopping


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 31, 2020)

unbanning for unbanning me


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for not posting for 5 minutes


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

banned for being 60


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for calling me 60


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned bc your pfp fits that way too well


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

banned for simple yet cute collectible line up


----------



## Cutesy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for cute username


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for calling me a bully once >:c


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Banned for nice lineup


----------



## Rosie977 (May 31, 2020)

Banned for no more dancing Bob


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for being here for a month and being senior
i lost a split the room game earlier i feel bad


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for losing


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Banned for being in danger


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for being the person below who said i lost


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Banned cause I can’t compete the sceneario on the device.


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

banned for "c:"


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for having no imagine in signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Banned for making me confused if you're saying imagination or image.


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned because i meant image


----------



## Clock (May 31, 2020)

Banned for the confusion


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 31, 2020)

Banned for making me confused


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

all of you are banned for confusion


----------



## Ichiban (May 31, 2020)

banned for cancelling the confusion bandwagon


----------



## ecstasy (May 31, 2020)

Banned for jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 31, 2020)

Banned for making a post that either contains confusion or bandwagon.


----------



## sigh (May 31, 2020)

banned for not being apart of either


----------



## Kurb (May 31, 2020)

banned for confusion bandwagon


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

banned....for no reason
you're just banned. deal with it


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2020)

banned bc lineup too cool


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

banned bc your lineup is even cooler


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned bc my lineup ain't nearly as cool


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for caring about the lineup


----------



## biibii (Jun 1, 2020)

banned bc gf is worth 1k at least


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for My Melody in a swimsuit.


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for Woomy


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for that huge post count when you joined this April. Been in kind of a hiatus from the forums lately so this is the first time I've even seen you.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for hey, I remember you from before the forum switched to 3.0


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned bc I don't remember you from before then


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned because well yeah, you shouldn't. I wasn't even an Inkling.


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for having a pokemon related username with a splatoon pfp


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned because didn’t you know?  That’s Jirachi’s fully evolved form, Jirachi100.  It just happens to look like an Inkling from Splatoon.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for being mega weeb


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned because please ban me for a different reason.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for 5 green gemstones


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for changing your pic that's not O'Hare related.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

BANNED BC I WANTED A CHANGE EKEHWHWUWUWH


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for typing in ALL CAPS.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned bc I sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

This is funny and all, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to change my name one day.

Banned because onions you are a ninja


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> This is funny and all, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to change my name one day.
> 
> Banned because onions.


Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for getting ninja’d

Banned for ninja’ing me

NINJAGOOOO!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned because you guys are too fast.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for giving me a laugh that you've been ninja'd.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned because ninjas versus samurai now


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned bc of making this ninjas vs samurai


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for not accepting the fact that it is


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned bc I did just now


----------



## Seastar (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for what is going on?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned bc idk


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for being consumed by the new horizon


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for not being "galactic*goat*4240"


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for being a Ninja.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for using the eyes emoji


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for being a happy ghost


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for "c:"


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for banning Crossing123 for the same reason as me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for still looking familiar
Seriously why can't I recognize it


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for too many odd numbers


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned for still looking familiar
> Seriously why can't I recognize it


banned for not remembering who zenitsu agatsuma is. he's king

also lissiecat banned for the cute minimal signature


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

banned because no he reminds me of somebody else


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for c: again also rosie977 is banned for confusing me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for being like lightning


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

sulky is banned for not seeing my edit (it makes more sense now)


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> sulky is banned for not seeing my edit (it makes more sense now)


banned because it can't possibly be someone else, zenitsu is lightning god who else


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned bc the pfp is unsettling to me


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

banned because i said so


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

banned because mrmph

also sugaryy is banned because there's nothing unsettling about zenitsu and no i don't take criticism


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned bc of unnaturally bright orange hair


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

banned bc pfp is eating and not offering to share
sugaryy is banned for ninja


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sulky said:


> banned because it can't possibly be someone else, zenitsu is lightning god who else


Banned for it is definitely someone else and I will prove it!
I just have to find out who first


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Banned for it is definitely someone else and I will prove it.
> I just have to find out who first


BANNED bc u haven't googled zenitsu agatsuma yet, i can tell



Sugaryy said:


> Banned bc of unnaturally bright orange hair


banned for not knowing that he was a natural brunette who was struck by lightning which gave him that hair color

i'm banning everyone today


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for banning everyone


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for joining April 2020


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for cute picture of velma


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sulky said:


> banned because it can't possibly be someone else, zenitsu is lightning god who else


HA!! I figured it out!







Also, banned for not believing me!


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for Whitney


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

banned because thats racist


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned because I’m sorry


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for being sorry.


----------



## sigh (Jun 1, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> HA!! I figured it out!
> View attachment 268687
> View attachment 268691
> Also, banned for not believing me!


wrongo!!!

all of you are banned because rosie is wrong


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

banned because ur not wrong


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for A cake collepctible


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for saying my art belongs to you >:c


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for having 4 cosmos collectables


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for having 1 cosmos collectable


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for two collectibles


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for asking me to complete a scenario on my device


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for pen Island lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 1, 2020)

Banned for no pen island


----------



## Kurb (Jun 1, 2020)

banned for immaturity
(fun fact: i listened to a name calling psa while working and wasn't phased)


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for working


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for being a happy ghost


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for scary cat


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having an adorable pfp


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

banned because ninja


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for cat icon that makes me feel uneasy (idk why)


----------



## biibii (Jun 2, 2020)

banned bc i love happy vibes


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned bc i love your sparkly cute vibes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned bc pfp is too cute


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having the same native fruit as me.


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for 123 and not 456


----------



## Emzy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned cuz ur sig is spooky dook cx


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for cake


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for no cake.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having over 3,700 posts


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for kat not goat.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for mostly dwelling in the basement.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for cooking both the Squid Sisters and Off the Hook.


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having a pave collectible


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for amazing lineup.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for making me think that your profile picture looks similar to Whitney.


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for bones


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for cute sig


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for making cute drawings


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for putting my drawing in your sig


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for spelling lizzie wrong


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for princess peach


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for split the room


----------



## sigh (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for dancing bob gif


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for denying that they look the same


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for comparing


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for bob lookin cute in your pfp


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having over 20 wives


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for divorcing me 

im almost to 30 wives


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for having audie in your profile picture


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for visible user title color change


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Banned for visible user title color change


banned because i didn't see it

(does my title show up colored?)


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned because it is purple


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for being helpful


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for clever username I wish mine was that good...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 2, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned for clever username I wish mine was that good...


banned because 9 and 7 are good numbers and you have the name of the best female cat in the game in your user therefore your username is good


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having too many spoilers to build up the hype to the end, only to be disappointed.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having the word onions in your title


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me ahhhh


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for cherry blossom in june


----------



## LuvDolphin (Jun 2, 2020)

Your banned because you might be a ghost


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for being called a fish and a dolphin but you're a hamster


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for donut


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for being a cool cat


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having a cute profile picture


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for being a person


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

banned because that implies your not a person


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned because you're right ; )


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for copying my title


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned bc you're also right h a h


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for existing


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for telling someone they exist


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

banned because the y getting disconnected from the rest of ur username triggers me


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for telling me something I didn't know


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for super cute username


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for nice drawings


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for having Tom as your fav when Bob is your pfp


----------



## Clock (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned because I can’t find a good one.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned bc that's fair enough, it was hard for me to find good ones of O'Hare, a lot of the ones I used were commissioned


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

nevermind too big


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Not banned for not banning me


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for not banning


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 2, 2020)

banned for banning for not banning


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for banning for banning for not banning


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 2, 2020)

just banned


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 2, 2020)

Banned for Punchy when O'Hare is better (opinion)


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for picking favorites. >:3c


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

banned because not cat peach


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for being a happy ghost


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for being a spirited ghost


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for knowing the bunny squad


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for figuring it out


----------



## xara (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for being mostly in the basement


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned because you're not so different


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for being consumed by the new horizon.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned because I have so many ban slips of paper of the same reasoning.


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for many ban slips


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

everyone banned because when I woke up I had 24 notifications from tbt because of you!


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned because that happens to me too lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned because uhhhh I get a lot of notifications too.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned bc I only got 1 this morning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned because o_h._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned because it was actually from you lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for being in the bunny squad.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for not being in the bunny squad.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for woomy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for being happy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for not letting someone be happy.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for click critters i leveled up snowbelle for you btw


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for leveling up snowbelle


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for letting O'Hare look at me that way.

*Levels Gained Today *Anonymous


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for being obsessed with Splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

You should ban me for not playing it enough. Seriously, I play Smash Bros. and New Leaf way more.
Banned for having pears.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for playing smash bros


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for having only two collectables


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for only having 4 collectibles.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for two birthstones


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for thinking it's wrong to have my younger brother's birthstone too.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned because wow that's really nice of you!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for having a stretched image in your signature.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned because I made it myself I know it's bad but don't say that...


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for having 4 cat villagers


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for only having one cat villager


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for having Punchy greeting me.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for not having bob
ninjad but still true


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for assuming i never had bob (if his house interior was better he'd still probably be on my island too)


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for letting bob leave


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for ninjaing me and saying the same thing I was gonna say


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for having the same town name as one of my New Leaf towns.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for having yellow and blue collectables


----------



## Kurb (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for split the room cat


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for stretched sig


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for being a saggitarius.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for user title color change in your lineup


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for 3 pieces of candy


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for hashtag


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for no hashtag


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for stealing the hashtag idea


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for 2 peppies, 2 smugs, and 2 jocks


----------



## Blink. (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for only 3 candy collectibles


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for adorable pfp/sig


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for O'Hare not sharing donuts.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for trying to steal O'Hare's donut


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for not eating the donut


----------



## Seastar (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for uh... Tom looks so cool in that signature.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for ninjaing me!!


----------



## Zane (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for joining this year


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for team rocket


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned for being named Rosie and having a Punchy pfp


----------



## sigh (Jun 3, 2020)

banned for new o'hare pfp


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 3, 2020)

Banned because lightning isn't sulky


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being surprised in your icon


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for cool pic of tom


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for red lily collectable that doesn't match


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for not having a pfp with bonbon in it


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for why don't you have a pfp with bonbon


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> banned for why don't you have a pfp with bonbon


honestly banned for calling me out with a great point because i love her with my heart and soul


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for dropping hints that you like Bonbon


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninja’ing me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for mochi



Sulky said:


> honestly banned for calling me out with a great point because i love her with my heart and soul


wait she's actually so cute i've never seen her in game before


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> banned for mochi
> 
> 
> wait she's actually so cute i've never seen her in game before


!!!! banned for not having her in game before because she's amazing and i love her and she's never leaving my island !!!! my bff. my baby


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for not inviting me to ur island to say hi to her


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> banned for not inviting me to ur island to say hi to her


banned for not coming to my island to say hi to her tf.. i'll invite u rn don't test me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for inviting them and not meh


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

^ banned because i'll invite u too idc......... everyone needs to see how amazing bonbon is


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I wanna see how amazing she is-


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because i asked first


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because we can both go see her dw


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

@lissiecat @Sugaryy @Lucas4080 banned bc i'll invite all of you!! she's so amazing that if you don't love her as soon as u meet her that's a you problem


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for liking bonbon when i love her (;´༎ຶٹ༎ຶ`)


----------



## sigh (Jun 4, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> Banned for liking bonbon when i love her (;´༎ຶٹ༎ຶ`)


banned bc you didn't tell me you love her


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for making a good reason


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being 2 kool 4 skool


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for forcing me to eat veggies


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for staying in the basement like a hermit


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me ahh


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because Mochi is such a cute island name wh-


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being up at 2 am


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc it's 1 am


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for.. uh.. liking ohare!!
(Also,, it’s 2:14 actually B) )


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for liking Isabelle why


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I was double ninja'd what




-Beano- said:


> Banned for being up at 2 am


It's only 4:14pm in Melbourne, Australia lmao


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc i just thought the pfp was cute ᵃⁿʸʷᵃʸˢ ⁱᵐᵃ ᵐᵃᵏᵉ ᵐʸ ⁿᵃᵐᵉ ᵇʸ ᵈⁱˢˢᶜᵒʳᵈ ᵒⁿᵉ


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc Isabelle is too pure for me


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Bannedbc u are right


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because n o


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I'M CRYING so many ninjas


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not being sleep deprived


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc i wanna sleep


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for reminding me that is 2am


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for wanting to sleep


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc sleep is for bottoms


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for cute girl (just saw that anime actually)


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u know the anime


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> banned for reminding me that is 2am


that’s what we do B)

banned bc anime pfp


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for non hypocrisy 3:<


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for still breathing


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninja


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for g h o s t

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



-Beano- said:


> Banned for still breathing


ow :”(


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc im dizzy af


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being dizzy


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for nkt being dizzy


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> Banned bc im dizzy af


Mood,, I seriously almost passed out a sec ago
Banned for,, weeb


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned forsaying ima weeb * i am so- btw ima slwep soon 👁👁


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not being asleep yet!! Goodnight!


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Night ima sleep nkw


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I just woke up and it's 1:30 AM.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for sleeping at a reasonable time


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because 'reasonable'.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I can >:/


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because so can I! (

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

ew auto-emoji


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because emoji


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc lack of emojis


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it wasn't my choice. I was forced to use it against my will.   

This time it was my own choice but shhh


ninja!!! Banned because that's still not enough smh


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc lack of emojis then criticizing my lack of emojis!!!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because those emojis are telling a story--


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for no emoji


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for emoji when emoticons are better ^^


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for no mouth ^_____^


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because you can make a much better face with emojis, watch.

👁👁
aaa


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because nightmares


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for replicating the face in your pfp
banned for ninja


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because don't be so mean to Jeremy wh-

Ninja edit: Banned because that trio in your signature!! I love them.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for banning me for my faves


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I want them-


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for unhealthy villager trio obsession


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc veggies are too healthy for my standards


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it's not unhealthy, I swear!
Ninja banned because the trees in your avatar are out of season.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because _Why is the thread moving so fast?_


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because you're right! It seems a lot more active today.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it's a good thing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it stopped being so active.


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc I have no idea what the convo is about


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I'm jealous of two of your collectibles.


----------



## Emzy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because i almost didnt recognise you! xD


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because that'll probably happen again when I change my username.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for planning to make yourself unrecognizable in the future


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for putting me under the impression you eat calamari.


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because i already fed snowbelle a cupcake


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

everyone Banned again for 34 notifications while I was asleep!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being a so-called egg.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Banned for being a so-called egg.


banned for having a super cute fakemon in description


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because... Floette and Minccino (that one's shiny) are real Pokemon... and Snowbelle is a Click Critter. No Fakemon here.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc s q u I d


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for yokai watch


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for egg 3:<


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I hate veggies.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc veggies are healthy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for saying that even thought you have a cake collectable


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having a flower in the middle of all the candy.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

UM-
Banned for woomy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for living in a galaxy far far away...


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being online


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for also being online


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ALSO being online


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for being post #62,952


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for hording cakes


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for only having 1 cake


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having cake.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it's true


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned until you get cake


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for eating candy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for eating veggies


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for trying to be Rosie, Punchy, and an egg all at the same time.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not being Rosie punchie and an egg at the same time


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for saying eat your veggies while displaying a cake


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not being a ninja.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for confusing me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for confusion


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because that made me more confused


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being an egg and not a squid like me.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because i play as an octoling and an inkling equally


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because.... Nevermind I actually play as an Octoling.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because gasp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for looking like an only octoling player


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because hey, I can't be an Octoling in New Leaf or Smash Bros. That's why I'm an Inkling.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because good point


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because of an adorable profile picture


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for also an adorable pfp


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for l u c k y


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for a n i m e


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not eating veggies


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for lying about veggies >:|


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being cheery


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me >:/


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not explaining the definition of ninjaing


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being cheery


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not explaining for her that ninjaing is when someone posts right before you so you have to edit your post


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for cake collectable


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for flower collectible


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc is your pfp Yo-Kai watch or am I wrong-


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being right ;O


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for also being right!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because nostalgia just hit me


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing >: o


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for using ninjaing right after just learning it


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for calling me out-


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being called out


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I ninjad YOU!!


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for capital letters


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for using a capital letter also


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me again, I'm bout to give up lmao


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for giving up?????????????????? I don't know-


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned _for_ knowing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for knowing they are knowing something.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for not knowing I know what they know


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not knowing that they know that you know what they know.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for confusing me ;-;


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for knowing that they don't know that they know that I know what they know!
Also banned for ninjaing me...


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for everyone ninjaing each other-


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not ninjaing someone-


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Banned because... Floette and Minccino (that one's shiny) are real Pokemon... and Snowbelle is a Click Critter. No Fakemon here.


banned because I thought snowbelle was a fakemon


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for replying to post from 3 hours ago


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for replying to a recent post


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being post 63018


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being fast


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being slow


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for gettin ninjad

.. and I got ninjad


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not putting sparkles around Buzz.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for liking sparkles


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being most likely I'll be ninja'd again.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being most likely ninjad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because wow, I can't predict who's still above me.
Lol I was right, it changed.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not being psychic


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being a psychic


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for calling me a psychic


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I'm not really a Jirachi, which is part Psychic type.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not being a Jirachi


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I'm a squid instead.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for banning each other back and forth.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not being an octopus

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

WHY


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being ninjad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because Lucky looks like a ninja now


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because they're right


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because Lucky is not a bunny.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being a good person smh


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for also being a good person


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for complimenting me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for _aaaaah thank you what._


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for saying what


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being a person


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for uh... Eat your cake!


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for eating cake


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for posting


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninjaing me!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for cute signature.
Ahaha, I got ninja'd but I'll leave it there.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because thank you!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc Tom is too cute for my heart and soul


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc I hate O’Hare


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for hating O'Hare.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for liking O’Hare


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because how could you hate him!?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having nice villagers.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc I think he’s kinda ugly

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

And ninjad


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for thinking he's ugly, you're not my friend


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for almost 3000 posts


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not being my friend

(I’m sorry someone had to tell the truth )


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for lying, he's the cutest villager ever (imo)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

I think O'Hare looks like a mint chocolate bunny in a hat. And I love chocolate.
Banned because I can't seem to type out this post without someone else showing up, lol.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninja and making me want chocolate


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because that's an opinion about an opinion


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being e g g


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because _Oh no now I want chocolate._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc I had chocolate today actually lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020

and don't eat O'Hare


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I ate all my chocolate a few days ago oops.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

nevermind doesn't make sense


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for bad advice


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because I just realized it didn't make sense
it sounded better in my head


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm not a Kirby anymore so I wouldn't eat O'Hare.
Banned for calling the advice bad being a ninja.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being called an egg

NINJA AGAINN


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for being slow


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because the amount of ninjaing in this thread is insane.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because we should slow down


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it's too slow now


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because I got 9 notifications from you in the last 5 minutes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because that happened to me too.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc .. callie best girl


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I haven't been online for about 20 minutes.. for ninjaing me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because how to you cross things out?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc yes tell us


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it's the S  icon XD


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because what s icon?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc there's no s icon


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it's at the top of the comment box next to the underline icon


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because I'm on mobile and don't see it


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being on mobile


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not getting ninja'd


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for lucky not being a bunny or being named luck1es


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for coming up with an amazing username idea


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc I want my username to be bunny related now


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I want to join the BunnySquad


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because it should be O'hareyy

and banned for ninjaing me


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because that sounds like Oh Hairy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc idk how to feel about that


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because wow that's pretty funny
from now on you are O'hareyy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc I'm not naming myself that lmao


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for cosmos


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for all food collectables and amazing lineup


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for really stretched sig


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because I made it and don't know how to fix it ;-;
Help appreciated btw!


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Ban bc ninjad ;(


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for hating O'Hare I can't forgive you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninjaing me 

i wanted to ban them for telling me to eat my veggies


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for using a red emoji


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Ban for everyone telling me not to eat veggies


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninjaing me cri


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Hey again sisters


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not banning someone


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for no ban

ninja'd


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u told me


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being ninja'd... Again XD


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because this basement thread is too active


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u pfp is hoppkins


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because you spelled the lord's name wrong


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u breath air


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u don't


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc i never said i didnt


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for existing


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having cute villagers


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for being named after gas relief medicine no offense because I call my cat that sometimes


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc ur pfp is a animal crossing villager 

And what *


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because your profile picture is an anime character


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc yours is not


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because yours isn't

ninja'd


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having bonbon on ur pfp


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because you ninja'd them


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having lucky as ur pfp


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having Lucky as your pfp


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having a anime pfp


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I want to know what anime that's from


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc you dont know the anime

* btw its dragon maid owo


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc I don't watch that but it sounds cool


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u dont watch it


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u watch it


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Banned for ninjaing me


banned for having an anime pfp


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because it's not from an anime


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> banned for having an anime pfp


Banning myself because messages keep popping up


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> banned for having an anime pfp



Banned for responding to an old one again..


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> banned for having an anime pfp


Banned for not banning the newst one


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being too late


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for pointing out my slowness


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having a air


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninjaing me


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc im not slow


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> banned for ninjaing me


banned  for idk


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banning everyone who's a ninja I just got triple ninja'd


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banning everyone who's a ninja


banned because im not a ninja


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because you are a ninja


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> banned because you are a ninja


banned for thinking im a ninja


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for noT having bonbon


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for calling them out


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because that's not why I'm called rosie


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because you don't like rose


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned because that's not why I'm called rosie


banned for being called rosie without being rosie


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having a animal crossing pfp


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for ninjaing-


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u did too


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> banned for ninjaing-


banned because I like the reply button


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because this thread is too fast!!


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because I can't get a single message in either!


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having corona


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> Banned for not having corona


banned for talking about virus in a safe place


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing.. I'm stopping now XD


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc u dont


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> Banned for ninjaing.. I'm stopping now XD


banned for having 12 bells


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because slow down


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having o’hare


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for saying o'hare


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> Banned for not saying o’hare


banned for not being on page 3160


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for being inside 
▼・ᴥ・▼


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for bear face
(or cat..? dog??)


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯¯\_(ツ)_/¯


banned for shrugie


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having  anime pfp (;´༎ຶٹ༎ຶ`)


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> Banned for not having  anime pfp (;´༎ຶٹ༎ຶ`)


banned cuz I drew this


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for good art
HAHA *I* WAS THE NNJA THIS TIME!!!


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for drawing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because STOP ITS TOO FAST!


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> banned cuz I drew this


Banned because while I don't like using reply I have to say that's SO COOL!! I drew my profile picture too : D


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned bc it is too fast


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> Banned because while I don't like using reply I have to say that's SO COOL!! I drew my profile picture too : D


Banned for having the coolest pfp


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having pfp


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because this thread is speed


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> Banned for having the coolest pfp


Banned for having a cooler pfp


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Banned because this thread is speed


banned cuz you never said you liked eunice


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not having 3 legs


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I like ice cream


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> Banned for having a cooler pfp


Banned because lucky was in my wild world town


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> banned cuz you never said you liked eunice


Banned because I don't know who that is


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> Banned because lucky was in my wild world town


Banned because Lucky is in my new leaf town


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

SunshineSparkleBunny said:


> Banned because I don't know who that is


Banned for not know who eunice is


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> Banned because Lucky is in my new leaf town


Banned because I want lucky in my nl town


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

-Beano- said:


> Banned for not banning me


Banned because you weren't banned

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020



Mknts tea said:


> Banned because I want lucky in my nl town


Banned because I wish you could get Lucky in your nl town


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> Banned because you weren't banned
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2020
> 
> ...


banned because im at 2%


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

Mknts tea said:


> banned because im at 2%


Banned because I'm at 30%


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> Banned because I'm at 30%


banned for unintentionally bragging


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for not unintentionally bragging


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> banned for not unintentionally bragging


banned cause im dying


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned cause you're dying


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> banned cause you're dying


banned because instead of charging my tablet im playing a game on the forums


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not charging your tablet


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because you should talk more


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> banned because you should talk more


banned because I just died


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 4, 2020)

banned bc ur dead


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because the ninjaing stopped


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

(Everyone’s scared of getting ninjad now)
Banned for eating candy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for cake and veggies


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 4, 2020)

UM
Banned for dead flowers


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having 1 piece of cake while telling us to eat our veggies


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for too many sparkles in sig


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because bob


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for visible user title color change


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for 3 candy collectibles and then a flower and cake and then another yellow candy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I just had to read through several pages even though I was here earlier...


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because you read through several pages when you could have skipped them all


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because I wanted to read them.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because I always read them too


----------



## Zane (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for reading


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for really nice lineup


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being post #63,232


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for sunshinesparklebunn
                                   y


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> banned for sunshinesparklebunn
> y


banned because ur pfp is cool


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for subscribing to me thanks so much!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for using a small font size at the end of your post.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not using small text  its amazing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being a ninja!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for still going strong in this thread.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for only having bones in new leaf he deserves to be on your island too


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not realizing I already have 10 villagers so blame the game.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for blaming a video game


----------



## Mick (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not grouping the islanders based on their 
I like my data clean thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for liking your data clean


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because Raymond isn't a joke


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because im 13 minutes late


----------



## lyradelphie04 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because i don't like stitches


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned because what does stitches have to do with this


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having candy


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because Lucha doesn't get sparkles.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for having two cakes and not sharing.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned because you already have a slice.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

banned for zipper


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for being an egg.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for your icon looking more like Claus then Lucas.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for "smooches"


----------



## Clock (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for donut


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

Banned for not helping Bob stop dancing. Please I feel bad...


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for having 625 posts


----------



## sigh (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for an awesome collectibles lineup omg....


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for nice lineup also


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for mostly being in the basement

what are you doing down there all of the time?


----------



## Kurb (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for being soulless


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for being a Split the Room fan


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for darkness


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for cute villager signature.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 5, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Banned for cute villager signature.


you're banned because you posted that 3 hours ago


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for taking 3 hours to ban me.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 5, 2020)

banned because I like sleep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because I do too.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned becauae you had velma in your town and Velma is a sweetheart


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for having Velma


----------



## Elov (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for not having Velma


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for probably also not having Velma.



Mknts tea said:


> Banned becauae you had velma in your town and Velma is a sweetheart


Had? I still have her. That's not a previous town, that's two towns that exist at the same time.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 5, 2020)

Elov said:


> Banned for not having Velma


banned foe a super cute signature!!!


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for mint tea (I want some too :0)


----------



## Elov (Jun 5, 2020)

I actually did have Velma, but I Iet her go.

Banned for not being able to eat cake


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for letting Velma go.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for still talking about Velma


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because okay, let's talk about Bones then.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because I miss Bones so much ;-;


----------



## Blink. (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for being in the basement


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because I'm trying to remember if I did Bones's house in Happy Home Designer or not.

Banned because you're a ninja.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because maybe not from inkopolis


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for reminding me of Natsuki, therefore reminding me of ddlc


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for avatar being too cute.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for W o o m y


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for new pfp


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for same pfp


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for giving us an opportunity to feed Snowbelle a cupcake.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for not feeding Snowbelle a cupcake


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for feeding her one I did too


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for also feeding her one


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for not Luck1es


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for not Punchy977


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

banned because my username isn't because of Rosie the cat


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned because my username isn't because of Rosie the cat


banned because I already knew that and my username isn't because of Bunnie :')


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for enjoying to ban people


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for cute avatar.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing-


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for following me thank you!


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for being nice enough to follow-


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

banned because thanks for following me too!


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for also being super nice! ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for putting your love for this thread in your signature.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for putting your love for pokemon and click critters in your signature


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for putting a link to this game in your signature


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for candy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for no candy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for yes candy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because where is your candy?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

banned because I have a lot of candy


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

banned because you have a lot of candy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because... Punchy Ninja.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because of not ninja


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for having 30 bells


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for having all the candy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for trying to push the hot buttons of Raymond fans (not me, I don’t mind it at all).


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for being an F1 fan who loves onions


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for trying to push the hot buttons of Raymond fans (not me, I don’t mind it at all).







Also, banned above for being cheery


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for not being called O'hareyy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because that sounds like Oh hairy ahhhh


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> Banned for not being called O'hareyy


banned because I came up with that


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for coming up with it


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned because that sounds like Oh hairy ahhhh


Banned because I came up with that x'D


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned bc it's true doe lol


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because it really is lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because uhhhh *clicks your egg*


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because I clicked your critter <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for being so nice ;w;


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for having a cute O’Hare profile pic.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

I just clicked the egg too...


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for clicking my egg :>

(and @Sugaryy banned for also being so nicee ;u; )


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for sending a link to this game on your signature


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for not sending a link to this game in your signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because I can’t see your egg from mobile.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

banned because turn your phone sideways to see it, I'm on mobile too.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for giving me advice.


----------



## Mick (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for complaining about being helped


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for being supernatural


----------



## Mick (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because the supernatural have rights too you know


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for having rights


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because that implies you don't have rights


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned because I can’t tell what is happening


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 5, 2020)

banned because because


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

banned because because because what


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for multiple because and ninja


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for middle of nowhere


----------



## Mick (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for not letting me criticise O'Hare


----------



## Clock (Jun 5, 2020)

Banned for saying so


----------



## sigh (Jun 5, 2020)

banned for cool username


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for angy Bonbon


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for happy vibes


----------



## Alessio (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because O'Hare is only mine


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because strange pfp


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Alessio said:


> Banned because O'Hare is only mine


don't you *dare. You've been banned for trying to steal my one and only*

And banned above for darkness


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for nice user title, maybe I should do the same thing lol.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for not being counterclockwise


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for #Bunnysquad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for formerly being Crossing123 and not 321Crossing


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for thinking raymond is better than sherb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because raymond *IS *better than sherb

cute cat vs weird blue goat

cute cat wins


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for cursed profile gif


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because its not actually cursed


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because it's Tangy's family on a tree


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for broken sig


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because why is it broken ;-;


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because unhappy


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because happy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for sparkles in sig


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for sugar


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for so many bells


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for joining TBT a day after my birthday


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because ninja!!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for a beautiful sweet future lineup!


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for many beautiful already made lineups I love them!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for complements


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for *☾*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for eating art


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned for eating art


Banned because *I'm about to eat it, give me 500000 tbt and i wont do it*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because if you pay me that much I'll let you eat all my terrible art!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for letting them eat art


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned because if you pay me that much I'll let you eat all my terrible art!


I'm sure your art is great >:C

also banned above for not letting me eat art


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because art is to beautiful to eat


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because my art is  too ugly to eat D: <


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because your art is great don't say that


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because I wanna see your artt
and thank you <33333


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> banned because I wanna see your artt
> and thank you <33333


Banned for wanting to see my art
and np!
and here s my most recent piece: 



Spoiler: Most recent piece


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for ninja


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

BANNED BECAUSE THAT'S TOO AMAZING FOR MY EYES
I AM NOT WORTHY
for ninja


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for being too sweet both of you


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for ninja


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because for also ninja


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for also being so so sweet <33
and banned for double ninja XD


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for NINJA


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for NOT NINJA


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for YELLING lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because it's going too fast again


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

whatdoesninjamean said:


> Banned because it's going too fast again


banned becase wAT


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> banned becase wAT


Banned Because it's slow again


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because isk what you are say


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because my art is not belong to you


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for cheery


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for jingle


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for cute matching kimonos


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for the white pansies in the background


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for the blue in the background


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because your name is bunnies but you have lucky pfp said:


> banned for the blue in the background


h


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

UnforgivableArtEater said:


> h


.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for quoting


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Banned for quoting


Banned for not quoting


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for making me train wwurple I did


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for being an egg


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for picture signature


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for not picture signature


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for n i n j a


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for having 4 pieces of candy  ... You better share


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for being a person


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because that implies you aren't one.. Are you a cat?


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for not having 10 o'hare town
how could you


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for radiant enginer


----------



## mother (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for owning every art ever
c'mon share w the class ):<


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for having jaques


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for eating my art stoooop


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for too many o's


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for having the best octopus in your profile picture


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because Hopkins is one of the best bunnies!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

unbanned, your right


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for hating Sherb


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for liking sherb


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for not letting me have opinions


----------



## lyradelphie04 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for playing new horizons


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for ninja'ing me

banned because liking sherb means bad opinion >: D


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because Sherb is cute.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for ninja


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because you're both wrong


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because all I see in your signature is a broken image


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because nobody has replied for about 35 minutes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because actually 34 minutes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for too much Punchy


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for having a capital letter in your name


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

It's an improvement compared to my Click Critters name.
Banned because Marina is too cute.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because banned because


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for no neck


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because you didn't give a reason.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for splatoon obsession



Enxssi said:


> banned because


bold of you to turn my tactic against me


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because Punchy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for being in the Marshal fanclub


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Im banning myself


banned for banning yourslef


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for making fake quotes


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for l i e s I never said that

And banned Jirachi for ninja


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for joining in march


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for liking too many posts


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for liking too little posts


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for liking


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for eating art


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for eating art


quite literally
banned for ohare


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for no O'Hare


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for having Raymond in your town


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for not having raymond


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for ninja and art eating


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because I like Raymond I'm just following our friend group's bandwagon lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

Holy crap double ninja'd


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for post merge.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because your island sounds delicious

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020

ninja


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for wanting to eat my island


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for not letting me eat your island... yet


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for not wanting to eat your island
Uh, banned for ninja.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because what does ninja mean


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because I eat ice cream not art


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because no, what squid would eat art?

Banned because you ninja'd me again


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because I ninja'd you twice


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because WHAT DOES NINJA MEAN?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because being ninja'd means having to edit your post because someone posted before you

edit: I just got ninja'd while explaining ninjaing lol


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> banned because WHAT DOES NINJA MEAN?


banned because it means to post something just before someone else does the same, therefore making theirs invalid
and above banned for ninja'ing me while I was explaining ninja'ing


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for telling me what it means


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because my post about not eating art no longer makes sense due to an edit.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because I ate your click critter ninja'd


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because *leave Snowbelle alone.*


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because *never.*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because why do you hate snowbelle


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

bananad because I want to oops that sounded bad


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because the thread is going so fast again


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because your signature says shtuff darn it o'hareyy >: (


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because linking this thread in your sig and making me train wurmie


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

bunn1es said:


> banned because your signature says shtuff darn it o'hareyy >: (


banned because your signature says stuff too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because _woah too fast stop._


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for posting in this thread


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for being someone who posted before me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because ninja


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because I ninja'd you c:<<


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

everyone banned for not slowing down!!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because I don't know what's happening anymore.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because I'm waiting for quiet


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because that probably won't happen


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because that's true


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because *insert reason here*


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

bananad because *I have to go now, bye*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because bye


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> bananad because *I have to go now, bye*


banned because see you!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because I should probably go to sleep.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because sleep is for the weak


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because I couldn't sleep at all last night and I'm really tired


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because get to sleep you ninja! >:C
I should too, it's midnight now..


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because no sleep gives me headaches. _I want to make this one go away._


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because me too!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because sleeping at 6 PM isn't normal but I'm going to do it anyway because I was up all night.


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because good, sleep now


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for liking my post. ty it made my day


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for letting that make your day


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for cute marshal


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for cute sig and pfp!


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for cute Punchy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for tangy and her lifeless siblings


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for having a sweet tooth judging by your collectibles.


----------



## sigh (Jun 6, 2020)

SmoochsPLH said:


> Banned for angy Bonbon


late ban because no talk her she angy

also shellzilla banned for the colorful sig (i like it)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for being distracted by my colourful sig.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for being too nice ahh >w<


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for still trying to make Raymond fans angry at you.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned because I'm nOt

I'm a Raymond fan myself but me and my friends all have this cause we're a group lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for what group?


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for not being in friend broup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for broken grammar underneath your username.


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for grammar police


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Banned for what group?


If you remember the O'Hare vs Raymond poll, me, Unhappyhome, Dude_Skillz, and bluetortis26 got into a "fight" over our favorite villagers and made a private message group about it and everything, and we suddenly became friends so we're a group now lol

And banned for not knowing


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for explaining.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for not explaining.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned ninja


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for 16 posts more than me


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because kiki


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because what do you have against her


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned because nothing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for liking Hazel

also, our private chat got to 100 pages in about a week, so theres that lmao


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 6, 2020)

banned what do you have against her, O’hare Stan?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned cause let me have opinion
_I don't like her that much k_


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for not liking hazel


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for liking Marina


----------



## Clock (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for making Raymond look like a joke


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for your spoiler image.


----------



## xara (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for having 669 tbt


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for having almost 15k posts


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

banned five


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for ninja


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for being soulless


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 6, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Banned for ninja


damn though I was getting a compliment rip


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

ninja'd


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for multiple cakes


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for 1 cake

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> damn though I was getting a compliment rip


Yes, you are hereby banned for being a nice member and avid forum game player


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for making me a hypocrite B^)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

banned for just getting another cake where did it come from and how did you get it so fast!?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for being est 
I sweaaaarrrr im not in eesttttttt


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for telling us to eat veggies when you have cake


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for beating a dead horse


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for letting me gift you a cake


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 6, 2020)

Banned for double ninja

	Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020



Lothitine said:


> Banned for beating a dead horse


Banned because WHAT
Edit: Nevermind, I forgot that was a saying...


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 6, 2020)

LMAO
Banned for being a stupidhead (jk ur cool)


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for jk


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for joining TBT on May 21st and not May 20th.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Should’ve been may 4th, I’m not a real fan-
Banned for BNHA
(I’ve been told it’s bad by some ppl and great by others lol)


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for veggies


----------



## sigh (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for cute sig pic


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for being cute


----------



## sigh (Jun 7, 2020)

lissiecat said:


> banned for being cute


bhdfasd banned for making me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for liking Bonbon


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for likin Ohare


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for not liking O'Hare, b a d t a s t e


----------



## sigh (Jun 7, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Banned for not liking O'Hare, b a d t a s t e


banned for not liking bonbon but liking o'hare, not a true rabbit villager fan


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I actually do like Bonbon, did I ever say I didn't?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for liking Ohare and not Hopkins


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because i like Hopkins too it's just O'Hare is better


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for lying


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I'm not lying, ask the Hopkins poster in my room


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned bc where did u get it


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because my friend mailed it to me, cause I asked


----------



## vixened (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for having friends


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because they're all online, I have like no irl ones


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned bc relatable


----------



## vixened (Jun 7, 2020)

banned cuz same


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because,, um, 2 y’all in user


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because you have 81 bells


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I really want to change my username

would anyone recognize me if I did?..

And banned above for ninja


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I want to change my username to Dark Heart but I am 1) too lazy and 2) too poor


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because someone will probably steal it now, oop


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I don't really care ahahaha


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for not caring


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for caring


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned bc I can't help that I care ><


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I can't help that I don't care õωõ


----------



## Mick (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for owo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for no owo


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for no UwU


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for UwU


----------



## xara (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for woomy


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for ghost


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for enjoying banning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for forcing Tangy to dance.


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I didn't actually


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because of your awesome signature picture


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for being good at drawing


----------



## Clock (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for also being good at drawing as well


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for ALSO being good at drawing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I'm not good at drawing


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I can't even draw a stick figure


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because same


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because Marshal


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for no marshal, everyone needs marshal


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because you're right


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned because I don't know how I would even get Marshal lol. I made his cafe in Happy Home Designer, though.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for mismatched ccollectables i really like them though


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for one random flower collectable


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for.. uh... uh... Not updating your signature with Audie.


----------



## vixened (Jun 7, 2020)

banned for splatoon


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for being an internet weirdo

i am too tho so ur good


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2020)

Banned for getting your signature censored.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for saying "W o o m y"


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for mint tea


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because someone already said that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for cute villagers.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being literally everywhere


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for being pinkshade but having a yellow avatar


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for making me realize I named myself this and can’t change it because I’m broke


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being upside down.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I just realised I could feed Snowbelle-


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for not telling us who snowbelle is we need context


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for being upside down


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being the second person to say that is being upside down such a crime


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I guess you can't see signatures if you are asking who Snowbelle is.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I figured it out like 2 seconds after I posted it but was too lazy to change it


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because _Oh, I actually thought maybe you were on mobile lol._


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I could be
I am one of many mysteries


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for being _one of many mysteries_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for not being a mystery.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for not clarifying if that avatar is from Splatoon 1 or 2


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being a panda when your avi is a pokemon


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for changing your username


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being a spirited ghost.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for liking baseball


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for having more than half of your island population being cats.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for a cute dog profile picture


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for 5 star island


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for not letting Bam see.



LittleMissPanda said:


> Banned for not clarifying if that avatar is from Splatoon 1 or 2


_Neither._


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because its from NL


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because yes


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for alerting me my post was quoted


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because that just happens if you get quoted.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because it's true


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being double teamed


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I didn't plan that.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because that's also true lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being sulky


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being the cat's Me-WOW


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for woomy


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for saying banned and not "bammed"


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because that made me laugh


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

bammed for laughing


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Bammed for saying bammed and not "banned"


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because you told them too (kinda)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for cute villagers


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for 2 nl towns


----------



## Emzy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for the cutest photo of Sherb in ur sig c:


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for cute signature


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for amazing splatoon themed picture


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

I didn't know anyone even liked my New Leaf avatar.
Banned for nice compliment.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for not realizing people like your avatar


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

banned because you're a ninja


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for picture of Punchy and not Tom


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for cute avatar.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for having two towns consecutively at the same time


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for having a cute pfp


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for... Uh, I need context for that never mind you edited it.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because you've been on these forums FOREVER


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I didn't post nearly this much a couple years ago.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because stay pls you're nice


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being ohare


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because you aren't O'Hare.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because your aren't O'Hare either


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because you are Marshal, not O'Hare.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I'm the only O'Hare


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I cannot say I'm the only Inking. _No really, I can't. There are more on this forum._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for not being the only inkling


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for no bam


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for no limberg


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for liking Limberg


----------



## xara (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for changing your username


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost still.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

EVERYONES BANNED FOR NOT LIKING LIMBERG!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I like his house.. _but not him._


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for only liking his house


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because _I miss Eunice and you have her._


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because EUNICE IS NEVER LEAVING MY TOWN!!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for yelling


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for not yelling


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because you never said you liked eunice


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I didn't know how moving works in City Folk until after I lost Eunice, Olivia, Pate, and maybe someone else.


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

banned because _thats sad_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being correct


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because uh.. I'm running out of reasons!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for running out of reasons _good luck banning me now_


----------



## Strawberry ink (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for still not liking limberg


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for talking a lot about Limberg.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for not talking about Limberg who is Limberg?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because he's the ugliest mouse in history, _look him up at your own risk_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Spoiler: You asked. This is Limberg.











Banned because I was too slow.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for being a ninja Limberg is pretty ugly lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because you have too many nice villagers.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because your signature is rlly cute and thank you


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for still being sulky


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for cute Litten and Torracat


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for not including Incineroar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because...... I don't see an Incineroar?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because idk what an incineroar looks like pretty sure it's a Pokémon I think


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for not knowing what incineroar looks like


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because I can’t think of anything that is valid


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

unbanned for Claude


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for unbanning someone


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for not unbanning me


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Unbanned because I said so BE FREE MY FRIEND


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (Jun 8, 2020)

You’re banned for not paying your life subscription


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned because nobody ever unbanned me here before lol


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Unbanned so you can now be part of the club


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

also unbanned for many reasons


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for unbanning for many reasons


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for no reason


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for defacing bam


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for too pretty sig


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for sherb in sig


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for broken sig


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for nice signature


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 8, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned for broken sig


Banned for vinsmoke and not punchy


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 8, 2020)

banned for skipping jirachi just to attack me


----------



## Clock (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for “I’m sorry women”


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 8, 2020)

Banned for having too many oranges


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for not being Yellowshade


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for uh.. burning Elmo.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for making genies look bad.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because Oh no, you reminded me I never finished watching RWBY.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

banned because i dont watch anime


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because that's fine, I don't watch very many animes.


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for ninja


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for making me think that tangy’s arm was bent but it was really her tail


----------



## Mick (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for liking Hazel


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for not liking Hazel


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for Hazel


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because I like seeing Hazel in my shops.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because Hazel left me. Twice.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because I might keep her if she comes back.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for excessive woomy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for split the room


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for causing the O’Hare obsession


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for being a professional memer.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for 2 nl towns in sig


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

banned again for defaced bam


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned again for your island name.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for ninjaing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for saying you're not good at drawing when you are


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

banned because thank you


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because you're welcome ^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because uhhhh Oh look, Audie's there now.


----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because your sig is colorful.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for no sig


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for an animated signature


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for being a professional memer


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for having a # in your title


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for wanting everyone's art.


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for time zone gmt +8


----------



## Seastar (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for telephone emojis.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for clickable signature


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for great signature


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for engaging in conversation


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for viewing the basement forum


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for viewing forum list


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for not banning


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for banned


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for banning


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for banning for banning


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for multiple ban


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for no multiple bans


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for also no multiple bans


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

banned for banning for no bans then


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for listening to me


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because they listened to you


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 9, 2020)

banned because I said so


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

banned because why did you say so


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for questioning very sound logic


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for banning for questioning


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned because that didn't make sense to me lol


----------



## Clock (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for being confused


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for stating a fact


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for double ninja


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 9, 2020)

Banned for being slow


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

anned because you are a professional memer


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for typo


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Banned for typo


banana’d for being a grammar ppolice


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

banned for banana


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for bananaing instead of banning

Crap I got ninja'd, banned Lissiecat for ninja


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

banana’d for not bananaing


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banana'd because I banana'd you instead of banning


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

b-banana’d?


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

banned for not joining on 02/02/2020


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

band for no signature


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

banned for having a sig


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

banned for fish head


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for being a cat.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for being a mysterious mango


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for bunny boi


----------



## Mick (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for 'boi'


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for being a wild child


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for betraying o’hare


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because I didn't betray O'Hare, _he betrayed me by putting the 1 million bell crown in his house instead of wearing it and I'm still mad at him_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for being so upset about this you had to tell us _*three times*_


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

BANNED BECAUSE MY INTERNET IS ACTING UP AND IM TRYING TO EDIT THE POST


----------



## Clock (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because I feel the same way also.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because you feel the same way


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because the 'y' in your name is on a separate line.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 10, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned for engaging in conversation


Temporarily Banned until you get a full line up. @Lucas4080 you too!


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for too many usages of 'the'


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not finding those kitties yet


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for cat puns


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for unauthorized smooches


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

banned for being little


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not being little


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for too many sparkles


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 10, 2020)

banana’d for having two new leaf towns


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for saying banana'd


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because you have a full line up.
a super cute one!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because Thanks, I thought my lineup was terrible.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for thinking your lineup wasn't cute


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for having a nice lineup


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for also having a nice lineup


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for changing your pfp


----------



## Toasties (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for also appreciating Static


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for giving both your town and island the same name.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

banned for ninja


----------



## Toasties (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not inviting Apple to the picnic


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not joining on 20, 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not joining on Halloween


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not being an inkling


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for having rainbow collectables


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

banned bc I can’t keep up with all ur favorite villagers


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because I can't keep up with my own favorite villagers


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not being able to keep up lmaoo

Ninjad but banned for same thing ig


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for starting to love Moe.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because I don't like onions.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not loving Moe

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because... uh... Bones.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

banned for being addicted to squid kid


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for One Piece


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because when I opened this thread I had apparently written this at some point and I don’t remember what it means:
*CHA *


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for writing that


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not writing that.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not that


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

banned for no pink in your pfp


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for being a Bam fan


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for nice collectibles.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for doubting your Inkling heritage (also, thanks ^.^)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

I mean... I know I'm not actually one, so... wait, what?

Banned for emotional signature.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

BANNED FOR IGNORING THE TRUTH


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not accepting defeat


----------



## FishHead (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for not including incineroar in your pic.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for wearing egg


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

banned because ninja


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for accepting defeat so easily


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because I have the power to do so.


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for having the power to do so


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because I love Marshal


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

banned bc i also love marshal


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 10, 2020)

banned because obviously me too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned for thinking the same as me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2020)

Banned because your signature is really nice.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 10, 2020)

banned because snowbelle is level 1092


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because I like that signature


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 11, 2020)

banned for almost 5000 posts


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for almost 1000 posts


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for 0% rating


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for only flower collectables


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for almost only flower collectibles.




Pinkshade said:


> Banned for 0% rating


Maybe I just don't want to share my friend code.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for having valid reasoning


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for making cursed images


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for not seeing the beauty in my art


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for uhhhhh those were very cursed.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for being very correct


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because if you want cursed I can do cursed just ask


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because please no more cursed



Spoiler: ...



although I kinda want to see what happens if you mix Tom (the cat not Tom Nook) and Moe..


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because that would probably be cute ngl
A lil grumpy, lazy baby


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Lucas4080 said:


> Banned because that would probably be cute ngl
> A lil grumpy, lazy baby


_trust me Pinkshade will probably manage to make it cursed

banned for not realizing that_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because yikes, you are probably right.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because I am right lmao


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because please no more cursed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM ON IT MY FRIEND


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because OH NO WHY


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I AM ON IT MY FRIEND


_I'm scared why did I ask_


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because WHY DID YOU ASK


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

BANNED BECAUSE I DONT KNOW


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

banned for moe stan


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because when did I say I stanned Moe


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

oops my hand slipped


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> View attachment 272859
> oops my hand slipped


Not as cursed as I thought it'd be lol, kinda cool


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Not as cursed as I thought it'd be lol, kinda cool


I can make it worse


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Pinkshade said:


> I can make it worse


*NO DONT*


----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

banned for not stanning moe


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned bc idk who I even stan anymore
_might actually be Moe tbh_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned because am I stanning this Inkling?


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Kurb (Jun 11, 2020)

banned because thats an image not a reason


----------



## xara (Jun 11, 2020)

banned because of the 60% feedback rating


----------



## vixened (Jun 11, 2020)

banned for 100% feedback rating


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 11, 2020)

Banned for 0% feedback rating


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for judging someone's feedback rating


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2020)

banned for happy vibes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for still being a ghost.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

banned for cute collectibles


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for being a Bam fan


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for not making up your mind on who to stan.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because it's so hard to decide


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

banned bc you do not need to decide on one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because Bam is not a cat


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for lack of blue Inkling


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because most of the official artwork of blue Inkling is male and I'm not a boy. Yes, I'm implying I am the orange Inkling.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for reasons only a blue Inkling would understand


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because now I'm wondering if you're a blue Inkling.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because we all know Octolings rule the school (of fish )


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because I actually play Octoling shhhh


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for identity crisis


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because I swear there's an explanation...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because explain


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because don't tell others what to do


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because well, I've already explained it before.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because I don't remember,,


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for sad Moe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because you need one more collectible...



Spoiler



I play Super Smash Bros. Ultimate and Animal Crossing New Leaf way more than Splatoon 2.
I can be an Inkling in both of those games, but not an Octoling. (Unless you count Miis ew)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for noticing I need one more collectible



P.S. I play SSBU a whoooole bunch too ^^


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 12, 2020)

banned for me-WOW


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because you have too many cute villagers.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for changing your pfp while i was gone


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because I may or may not have changed it twice while you were gone.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because you may or may not have changed your pfp twice while i was gone 

ive only ever changed mine once


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because I know I've had at least 6 avatars on this forum. I have no idea if the Jirachi Kirby one was my first avatar or not.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because thats a lot of avatars


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for funny punny username


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for calling yourself a panda when you are clearly a cat.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for acting like litleo is just a normal cat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because that's a Litten and a Torracat.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

W-wait oh crap i should think before i speak 

banned for knowing pokemon better than me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Litleo is the lion cub.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jun 12, 2020)

yeah i remember now


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for not having Skittles in there somewhere


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for cute pfp


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for not having a fire for me to toast these Marshal-mellows


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for trying to toast Marshal


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for aesthetically pleasing collectibles.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for Pikachu in signature.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for avatar staring into my soul


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because I kinda feel that way about it too.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because i like the avatar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because thanks? But why is she staring at me?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for joining in 2014


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for also being a Kat (I think lol)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for Wario


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned for changing your pfp so fast


----------



## Seastar (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because maybe I didn't like the previous one very much.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 12, 2020)

Banned because same ngl


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned because your signature needs updating again.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for level 1097


----------



## vixened (Jun 13, 2020)

banned for having 695 posts. nice.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for smug dancing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for nice signature


----------



## vixened (Jun 13, 2020)

banned for woomy


----------



## Clock (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for jumping to the moon


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2020)

banned for having a period as your user title


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for nice collectibles


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 13, 2020)

banned for cute pfp


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for cute sig


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for being peachy.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for liking onions (how?!)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for smooching...? I guess.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 13, 2020)

banned for changing title a bakillion times


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned because.... that is a fair point.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for causing this cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned because I didn't mean to.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned because that is true


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for having too much candy


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 13, 2020)

Banned for being too sweet!


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for woomy


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for no inkling/octoling pfp


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for changing inklings


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for upside diwn


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for running from our cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for turning O'Hare into an Octoling


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

@Enxssi
I JUST REALIZED YOU'RE THE ONE WHO STARTED IT CAUSE YOU LINKED THE CHARACTER CREATOR AND NOW YOURE RUNNING FROM IT SIGWFWTIWJG

Also banned for changing your title so much


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

banned for being in a cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for not being in the cult.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for not telling us whether you really live in Inkopolis or not.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for needing to screenshot my whole profile for that.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for not appreciating the effort


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for copying my title


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned because you're part of the cult and I have no idea what's going on but I jumped onto the bandwagon anyways.


----------



## Clock (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for joining the cult. 
And welcome to the squid cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned because hehehe welcome! I swear I'm the only sane one. Well you ninja'd me.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned because I'm sane too I s w e a r


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for lying to yourself


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned because I got NINJA'D


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for getting ninja'd twice


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for not being a Moe Inkling/Octoling.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned because i must live up to my username

and I honestly can't decide a fav at this point


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned because what's a moe inkling/octoling? AH I GOT NINJ'AD


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned, because there’s too many people with splatoon avatars on this thread


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for not being in the cult


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Aneesh1729 said:


> Banned, because there’s too many people with splatoon avatars on this thread


Banned because check the Last Person to Post wins thread start at page 1461

Above is not banned cause they're a fellow cult member


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned because you got ninja'd.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned because I actually didn't I just didn't want to ban a fellow cult member except you're one too so unbanned


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Unbanned for being loyal to the cult


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

banned for no pink in your avatar once again


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for burning Elmo.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for letting an Inkling take over


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for giving in so easily


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for still being upside down.



animeshadowpanda said:


> Banned for letting an Inkling take over


I was actually waiting for someone to say that lol.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for nobody being able to come up with anything besides “upside down” or “not pink” WHERE IS THE CREATIVITY lmao


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for.... hmmmm... _Were you the one who made those cursed villagers?_


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for being right what of it


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for getting lost in a Wal-Mart parking lot 15 years ago


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for wonderful collectibles lineup.


----------



## rianne (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for the three cute lil adoptables in your signature.


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2020)

banned for the cute avatar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for the cute Boo.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for having an unhealthy obsession with inklings. Are you a kid or a squid?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 14, 2020)

banned for bones


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 14, 2020)

Banned for strange pfp


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for yet another avatar that stares into my soul


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for nice collectibles.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for missing the other candies


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned because I think I actually have a 3rd candy...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for not sharing your candy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned because uhhhhh who asked for my candy?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for using the same shirt i do in splatoon (your icon)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned because my Octoling was wearing that shirt last time I played.


----------



## Roaned (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for banning people


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for Punchy closeup


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for no Tangy closeup


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for Marshal holding a shovel


----------



## Roaned (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for not knowing a good title


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for no title


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for making Tangy dance for this long.


----------



## Clock (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned because she wants to 
Btw Happy birthday!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for being able to speak Animalese you know its forbidden


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for having a lonely little Judy surrounded by sheep (happy birthday :3c)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 15, 2020)

banned because i wanted to wish a happy birthday to them too but now i have to wait for them to post


----------



## Mick (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for changing from child to kid.


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

banned for being an inkling


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost. _A cute ghost._


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for stealing a pokemon pearl town name


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned because Sinnoh is my favorite region. I can use the name Twinleaf if I want.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for having Pachirisu.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for having Pachirisu.


Banned for loving onions (jk)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for naming yourself applesauce that came from Banana.


----------



## applesauc3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for naming yourself applesauce that came from Banana.


That was good I love it!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

applesauc3 said:


> That was good I love it!


Banned for not banning me and complimenting my reason. Thanks!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for liking Bones I do too I miss him


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

banned for green


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for having a profile picture that stares into everyone's souls upon looking at it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned for still using cute Bones.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

banned for being part octoling


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2020)

banned for your avatar looking like “”


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

banned for your avatar not looking like ""


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 15, 2020)

banned bc i dont like ur pfp


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 15, 2020)

Banned cause I agree


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 15, 2020)

banned for agreeing


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for gibberish in your title


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for needing a title


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for being part Octoling.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 16, 2020)

banned for something


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for also something.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because Snowbelle is at 1111


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for being justnormallucas


----------



## rianne (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because I don't think I've seen you around before.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 16, 2020)

banned for hello kitty character


----------



## Clock (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for One Piece character


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for having Tangy dance beside an orange tree.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because I still don't like onions.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because onion rings are the only good onion thing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because I don't want to argue with that.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

banned for good taste


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for joining these forums in 2020


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for banning someone for joining


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

banned for ninja


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for being a crazy drooling Octoling.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 16, 2020)

banned because being normal is overrated


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for having the 64,101st post for this thread.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because your name says sky forme but your avatar is land forme.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because username is Jirachi, but avatar is inkling.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because I'm going to change my username shhhhh.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because *Gasp*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for nice collectibles.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for telling people not to ask you why you're part inkling and part octoling.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for Bones and not Biskit


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for constantly changing your profile picture to the point that you're a totally different person.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for always being Bones.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned bc your ocs are too cute


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for joining the inkling cult.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for not joining us


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because R.I.P. Mochi


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for making me feel gulity


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned because oops.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for saying oops.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Because because... okay.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned for not having nh yet


----------



## Seastar (Jun 16, 2020)

Banned... for... uh... no signature.


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2020)

banned for being a squid


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

banned for reviving like 50 threads a day lol


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for being the marriage thread king


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for being the sulkiest user I've ever seen


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because your stating facts


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Clock (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for being a panda when you're a cat


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for making Lolly stand in the rain for eternity


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because atleast Lolly has an umbrella


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for having a verrry sus Marshal holding a shovel who did he bury?


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because how do u know he buried someone 
he burried Raymond for being more popular than him


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for selling Marshal out. tsk tsk. Shame


----------



## SunshineSparkleBunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because you asked sorry for selling u out Marshal


----------



## xara (Jun 17, 2020)

banned for ninja’ing me smh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for not looking happy.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because Bones is too happy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because I haven't watched that anime but I'm a little bit sad now anyway.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because you should watch it and I can't blame you :C


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned for calling yourself a weeb.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because _I'm a weeb and I'm proud_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 17, 2020)

banned for almost 5000 posts in 3 months


----------



## Seastar (Jun 17, 2020)

Banned because Punchy = win.


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for not deciding whether inkling or octoling.


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for being 18


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for hiding your age


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being 19


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for being a fetus


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for calling me a fetus :/


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for making me feel old


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because _you are old_


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because _I'm old._


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for admitting you’re old


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

xara said:


> banned for admitting you’re old


Banned for being a ghost


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for no signature


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for displaying your pokemon like exhibits


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Band for having good villagers


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for probably being 8


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for assuming someone is 8.



FreeHelium said:


> banned for displaying your pokemon like exhibits


I'm obsessed with adoptable websites.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because have you seen her posts


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because well now I have to help her with her signature soooooo lol maybe?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for whispering so much.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for not whispering enough.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because i can whisper more


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you have an obsession. But so do I.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for banning people left, right, and centre.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you're just saying I've posted too many times.... and yeah, I have.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for still running a pokemon slave front


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because _what those are my friends._


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being online


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for clearly running out of ban ideas


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for a lack of signature.

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being ninjad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you are cold.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being warm


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for not being lukewarm.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being fridged


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you need more cake


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for stating facts like that


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for liking so many of my posts


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for getting mad at her.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Jirachi100 said:


> Banned for getting mad at her.


Banned for bad explanation in are private chat I tried pinterest cuase I acctully had that uploaded the link and it still didnt work ahh


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> Banned for bad explanation in are private chat I tried pinterest cuase I acctully had that uploaded the link and it still didnt work ahh


Banned because why are you telling everyone here you don't understand how to post images.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned for probably being 8


Yeah I'm 8..teen


Jirachi100 said:


> Banned because why are you telling everyone here you don't understand how to post images.


banned becuase I fed snowball a cupcake


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for being as legit about your age as milky star


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned for being as legit about your age as milky star


Banned because TRUTH ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banner becuase I'm confused about everything your saying rn I never met milky star


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because maybe you need to meet Milky star.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase I agree I'll look her up later


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> Banned becuase I agree I'll look her up later


Banned because Milky Star Isn't going to like that


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Banned because Milky Star Isn't going to like that


Banned becuase I already found her and looked her up but now I'm confused what about her they are talking about she seems normal


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> Banned becuase I already found her and looked her up but now I'm confused what about her they are talking about she seems normal


Banned because Your entire sentence is wrong


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned befuase I didnt know and my keyboard Is glitched


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because ahaha Milky only looks normal...


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being correct


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I don’t even know what’s happening here


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because thank you for the bells! you ninja'd me.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned bc cool new username


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because i require bells 

edit: not changing it


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for the t r u t h


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned because i require bells
> 
> edit: not changing it


I will donate when I can

banned bc cold


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because that amount of cake can't be healthy.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for more cakes than i

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

hsjsgsgshs ninja


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for sksksksksksksking


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you I got ninja'd


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for also getting ninja'd.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being a squibd

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

WTF AGAIN

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

HOW


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for getting ninja'd twice in a row kek


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for copious amounts of post merging.

Banned for calling your island Pen.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because the thread is going _zoom_ again.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Heh
Banned for z o o m I n g


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for no signature


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for a level 4011 Pachirisu.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because oh thanks now I know my cache needs clearing lol.


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 18, 2020)

banned bc now I wanna change my name too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because nice idea


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for your user making me think of ‘that’s rough buddy’ for no reason


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase I'm tired


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because go to sleep then


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase its 4:30 pm in my timezone and I stay up till pastmidnight


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because we're in the same time zone


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I'm not in your timezone.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I'm not in your timezone.


banned because what timezone are you in then


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for not being in the octoling cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Also banned for ninja-ing me


Unhappyhome said:


> banned because what timezone are you in then


Banned because one hour behind yours.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for being ninjad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because i left the octo cult


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for being in the cult


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because i think i ninjad you


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for leaving


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for not being an octoling ever and trying to slip past even though you weren't one


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because .....Okay wait.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for not finishing the sentence


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because finishing it wasn't the point.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because i just got it


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase you have the attention span of a baguette


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being a queen.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for changing your username.


Banned for not crying about my dog onions dieing even though you like onions

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Seastar said:


> Banned for being a queen.


Well thank you miss


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 18, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> Banned for not crying about my dog onions dieing even though you like onions
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> ...


Wait, you have a dog named Onions? Oh dear, please don't make me sad... I'm gonna have to ban you for that.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for banning me becuase your sad


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I don't want to be sad now too...


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I don't want to be sad now too...


Banned becuase what's sad about having a dog named onions


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Cadycat said:


> Banned becuase what's sad about having a dog named onions


Banned because didn't you say Onions is dead or dying???


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because didn't you say Onions is dead or dying???


Banned cuase I just wanna say this rn but have to say banned becuase yeah but you guys are acting like the names sad but yeah I'm sad too but it was a month ago


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for quoting me too many times. It gives notifications.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for making me wanna say Ik I just am used to it I get quoted 24/7


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for gacha pfp, _it gives me bad memories _>~<


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned for gacha pfp, _it gives me bad memories _>~<


Banned becuase my videos are clean and I moved onto mainly covers but I still do gacha


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because it still gives me terrible memories of being 12


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I understand... I have bad memories of my last year of high school.


----------



## Porxelain (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for naming yourself the queen of animal crossing


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Both of you banned becuase I make clean videos and mostly do covers and edits now

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020



Porxelain said:


> Banned for naming yourself the queen of animal crossing


Banned becuase you said that before I finished my last reply


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because that does not help someone else's memories of _what they did._


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for understanding ;w; ty


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because that is a lot of cake you have.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because ur a octo has Nostradamus of inkling


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for being cold


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for comparing yourself to bread.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because *I like bread*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because... Are you saying you want to be food? Oh god wait, I'm seafood.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for liking bread

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because yes I want to be a beautiful baguette


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because oh... okay. Good luck not getting eaten.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because oh... okay. Good luck not getting eaten.


*to you aswell my calimari friend*


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I could use a baguette right now. Put it in the oven with some garlic, and it's delicious.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because now I'm actually hungry.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for wanting to eat me
I will eat myself first


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because noooo don't eat yourself.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because they can do what they want.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because... fair point.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because I will eat myself and none of you can stop me I taste delish


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because now I'm really hungry and I might just go to my kitchen...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because i too possess hunger levels


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because im also hungry


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 18, 2020)

banned because we're all hungry


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for making me hungry too


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I'm stupid and just ate cookies instead of an actual dinner.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being a squid weeb


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I swear I'm not a weeb.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for not being a weeb


----------



## Nahleaf1 (Jun 18, 2020)

baned for deleting your data in new horizons


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I swear I'm not a weeb.


weebs are people who enjoy watching anime sooo 

Banned above for almost ninjaing me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I didn't watch *that much* anime.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you don't watch that much anime
And what? I didn't reset


----------



## Nahleaf1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Baned  because Raymond moves in


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because _okay, this is random but my first anime was Digimon. _Also yeah, they clearly mistook you for someone else.

Banned for being a ninja


----------



## Nahleaf1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for even starting up your switch


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because _what's wrong with wanting to play Smash Bros.?_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because NINJA


----------



## Nahleaf1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banes for listening to meglavoinia


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because what? You are really confusing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because how do you know what Rosie listens to? being a ninja.


----------



## Nahleaf1 (Jun 18, 2020)

*banned for getting Nintendo online*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because seriously how do you know this


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because _I wanted to get it._

Banned because I keep getting ninja'd


----------



## Nahleaf1 (Jun 18, 2020)

This is how I make these responses
( spams random letters)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Nahleaf1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for playing fortnite in 2020


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because wrong, I hate Fortnite.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for saying something everyone agrees with


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I swear I'm not a weeb.


Yeah sure...

Banned for gacha : pensive :


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being cold and not realizing the majority of the gacha community is good only some of them are bad


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Lmao
Banned for not recognizing that personal experience =/= the majority


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being 1000% correct


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for watching the wrong gacha videos but of you


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for wrong spelling of candy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you just don't get it.

Banned for Ninja-ing me


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Everyone banned for not looking at my latest thread look at it to be unbanned


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being the queen


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for advertising

Banned for Ninja-ing me again


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> Banned for wrong spelling of candy


Banned for No break it down its cady cat becuase my names cadence my nicknames cady then cat cady cat


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for skipping me


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for wanting to be banned


----------



## xara (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for being obsessed with your lie in april


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because... ninja


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Barbed becuase you always say ninja xd xd xd


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being a queen, yet none of your images are working. Seems your subjects are rebelling.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for my subjects are trying to help me with the problem acctully I wanted this but I'm glitching


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because that is huge.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase ik but Dont worry I have a resized version


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for spelling mistakes..


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase ik my keyboard is glitched and I cant see rn


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you need to use [img’][/’img] without ‘ for your signature to show up


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because here, I can help...

```
[img]url goes here[/img]
```


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase private chat me what that code thing is


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you hurt my boss :3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because w-wait, who is your boss?


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase I never even met her boss


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because are you sure?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because u changed your name!


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase yes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned you joined this month.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 18, 2020)

ban because meow


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because my old name is still in your signature.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Ban becuase what was it


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase you have a video as your profile pic


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because it's called a gif


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because funny Punchy make me laugh. I saw the original post.


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase I'm bring attacked


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for grammar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I'm sorry. I got ninja'd again...


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase HELP IM SEROUIS


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because what?


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for going clockwise instead of counter, the superior direction


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because you aren't eating veggies


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for eating veggies


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase I'm eating my veggies right at this moment


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

I’ve confused mysrlf 
Banned for not eating cake?


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for liking cake


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I only like the plain cake frosting is gross


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for liking cake, with or without frosting


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase oh god


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for ninja


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for not liking msp (idk btw moviestar planet)


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because _um okay how did you know that?_


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for user being like Beastars >: )


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase idk I never even touched beastars


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned bc it’s basically zootopia but anime


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase sounds cool I'll watch it ,maybe one day


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because my brother watched Beastars and I didn't.


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for being a squid octo hybrid


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for look I got a singnuture


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for your signature working now
and typo


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for so many cat avatars


----------



## Clock (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because it’s true (I used 5 cat avatars 4 of them were ac the other was from something else)


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase Dont worry at least theres a edit who's not a cat but in the next scene of them they become a cat and attack


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned bc confusing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because agreed


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase it's a mep I joined the songs  about werewolves


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I don't know what a mep is.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I don't know what a mep is.


Banned bc it’s multi editor project (I think)


----------



## Cadycat (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned becuase correct


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned bc nice


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because okay, now I know... I think.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for knowing *grabs crowbar*


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because aaaaaaaaaa *grabs brush* I honestly don't remember the name of my brush.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for becoming Seastar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I like it.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for being confused about woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because I'm not confused. The Inkling said that.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for inkling being confused


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for your name being what I always hit with my car ^-^


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned bc nice to meet you!-


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because no one is that nice, thank you.  <3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned because Hello


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 18, 2020)

banned for going easy on them


----------



## Seastar (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for enjoying winning.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 18, 2020)

Banned for previously being Jirachi100


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for the opportunity to say, I like it easy hehe >.<


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned bc you're way too pretty


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for cute pfp : o


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because your signature is too pretty Ninja'd... your signature doesn't even exist.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

MWEHEHEHEHEHE I SHALL N E V E R HAGE A SIGNATURE!!!-


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because you didn’t say banned >.<


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 19, 2020)

banned for a lonely plant in your title


----------



## rianne (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because you have a GIF in your signature.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because you don’t ^-^


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for period on your username


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for using a gif as their icon


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 19, 2020)

banned for pierce looking very confused


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for giving away a noble gas ^-^


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for saying that


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 19, 2020)

banned for ninja


----------



## Mick (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because June is the best month


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for saying June is the best month.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for not having a sense of humor


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for assuming
I actually do, I'm not ready yet for my move


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for arguing on the internet


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because we're not actually arguing


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for assuming we aren’t ^-^


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 19, 2020)

banned for arguing about arguing


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for interfering in said argument


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I don't understand


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for being ignorant on the situation.. hehe


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because this thread has dissolved into madness


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because its not


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because everything’s okay, but I have to go put up my laundry.


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I have ran out of funny reasons to ban people


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because you’re really funny and it was a nice conversation


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for ninja


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for reusing the reason


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because its obvious
We've been ninjad many times


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I am upset


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because why


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because quarantine is getting to me and I get upset for no reason


----------



## Clock (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I feel the same too


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I felt that


----------



## Mick (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I will only allow happiness on here


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because


----------



## Mick (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for raising a valid point, only happy thoughts


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for still being in squid cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for leaving squid cult


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for being in squid cult


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I was in it before it existed


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned bc that’s a villainous thing to say


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I'm not a villain.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for lying


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because I'm not. Go ask Weiss or someone.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because that's right, you're not


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for obvious bias


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 19, 2020)

banned for telling me to eat veggies


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned because maybe you're the villain... healthy food poser. Well, you ninja'd me


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

banned because woomy veemo


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for no woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for also no woomy.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

banned for not feeding click critters


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for having a pair of mittens.


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for joining in 2018


----------



## Seastar (Jun 19, 2020)

Banned for joining in 2020


----------



## Kurb (Jun 19, 2020)

banned for having a level 1119 snowbelle


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

banned for having 2 mitten collectibles


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned because adorable signature


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for leading the inklings


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

banned for only 4 caiks


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for no cakes


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for hoarding cake


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

banned for cool sig


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for science


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for having Sprocket running into Cranston in your signature.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

banned for having so many bells


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for uhhh... post number 64,467


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for not enough cake


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 20, 2020)

banned for demanding more cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for odd number of bells.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

banned for being 13


----------



## Cutesy (Jun 20, 2020)

banned for too many marriages


----------



## Lothitine (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for liking bam


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 20, 2020)

banned for cake


----------



## pitchtheripoff (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for having punchy in your pfp


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for Pierce and no punchy


----------



## Kurb (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for talking abouyt my mittens


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 20, 2020)

banned because I didn't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

Bammed because you should


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for ban about mittens


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned because your still on the banned forum, Hello again ^-^


----------



## Clock (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned because I’m always there and hello to you


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned because I want to go counterclockwise, but I like your name


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned for a cool name


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 20, 2020)

bandeded because I haven’t seen you around lately


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned because I don’t know how to pronounce your name ^-^


----------



## xara (Jun 20, 2020)

banned because i don’t think i’ve seen you before :0


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 20, 2020)

Banned because same to you, I’m fairly new


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because belated welcome to TBT!


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for spring Sakura collectable


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because Mitzi isn’t the best! ^-^


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for saying Mitzi isn’t the best


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because she’s not the best cat, Lolly is... I got rid of her though, for Raymond who’s second best ^-^


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for getting rid of your favorite cat for your second favorite


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because sadly I did. I wanted diversity but I also wanted Raymond’s smugness. ^-^


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for betraying lolly


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because it’ll be okay.. I’m currently auctioning off Judy rn


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for auctioning off Judy


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for judging me, ya girl need some NMT to build her island (Current bid is 200NMT) ^-^


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because I need nmt too but not really


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because I feel ya, I just need a few items like iron garden bench for instance


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because who the frick are you


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for being aggressive >.<


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because i’m not agressive


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because it sounded a bit aggressive


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for no signature


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for not allowing me time to get my signature set up hehe


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because I only see you in this thread


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because you obviously don’t look in any other threads especially nooks cranny and new neighbor network* ^-^


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because I do I just live here


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for constantly changing your avatar


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because I'm indecisive


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because cake


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

banned because I have a reef aquarium and I love  seastars!


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for joining this month


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for judging me for joining this month. So rude! Have a wonderful night ^-^ hehe


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for 5 bells


----------



## rianne (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because you have multiple spoilers in your signature.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## BlueSplatt (Jun 21, 2020)

Your banned for wanting more pets! (Idk)


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because you're new here, hi!


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because I wanted to say hello! >.<


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for saying hello.
And hello btw


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because hi ^-^


----------



## Rich (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for being dumb as a sack of bricks 


im sorry i thought we were banning ourselves not other ppl im gonna cry


----------



## Clock (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for saying that


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for being so sweet! <3


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for using yourself as the avatar. Or I just assume.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for assuming and you’re correct. ^-^ I just like to


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for being pretty


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because that’s so sweet. Thank you very much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Courtney.lamelia said:


> Banned because that’s so sweet. Thank you very much


banned for having the courage to show yourself online


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for being such a good friend


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned for being such a good friend


Banned because uno reverse


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for Bob judging me.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for this being the most wholesome conversation I’ve had in the last month ^-^


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

banned because everybody needs wholesomeness in their life


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for having Audie as your pfp even though your title is “Bob best cat”


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because Audie isn’t a cat..


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because i know


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for having a python script shop


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

banned because python is a snake


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because java is coffee and therefore I don't see the point here.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because seastars are animals that aren't in animal crossing


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because my name isn't Animal Crossing related.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for banning me for what i banned you for


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for banning her for banning you for what you banned her for


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for being the leader of the inklings


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for always being a ghost


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because candy


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for also having candy. It seems you have become the very thing you swore to destroy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for not centering your signature.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for no image in sig


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for always making me think your profile picture and sig is what Raymond would look like 20 years from now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for being such a cool guy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for using an emoji. Again, thank you!


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for being an inkling.


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned because what do you mean by inkling? I keep hearing this, but I’m so oblivious to what people mean by this lol


----------



## Seastar (Jun 21, 2020)

Banned for knowing nothing about Splatoon.


----------



## xara (Jun 21, 2020)

banned for changing your username


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for burning Elmo


----------



## vixened (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for not being an octoling


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for saying peck. I played A Hat in Time.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for ALSO saying it.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because 9 sheep, 1 bear.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because bear is leaving soon.for 10 sheep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because I wish you the best of luck on your journey.


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for dead memes


----------



## Clock (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for spirited ghost


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for letting Lolly get wet 24/7.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because she clearly has an umbrella. was banned as well for that


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for making Judy look like an outcast on your island.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because she is


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for admitting it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for quoting Rocco


----------



## Mick (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for having three avatars


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for being a supernatural birthday boy.


----------



## Mick (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because it is my birthday and I will do as I please~


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because why is TBT not telling me it's your birthday?


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Mick (Jun 22, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because why is TBT not telling me it's your birthday?



Good question! I don't know. 



ohare01 said:


> Banned for ninjaing me



Banned for letting Diva into your town


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because i like Diva thank you very much


----------



## Kurb (Jun 22, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for always making me think your profile picture and sig is what Raymond would look like 20 years from now.


 funny
banned for violin


----------



## Seastar (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for that signature staring into my soul. I swear you won't find an Inkling and an Octoling in there. Stop looking.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for being both woomy and veemo


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for having a bunch of sheep


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for not being a woomy


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for trying to force people into becoming woomy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for not being woomy


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for not changing your avatar


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for saying Bob is the best cat.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

banned because it's true


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for being an unhappy home


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for having to make a post to ban you.


----------



## Mick (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for claiming that these posts take too much effort while having almost 4000 of them


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

unbanned for being a woomy


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for only having one collectible ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 22, 2020)

banned because i want to get into collectables but don't know how


----------



## Mick (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned because you have a red pansy and I think that counts as a start

Also, same...


----------



## xara (Jun 22, 2020)

banned for joining in 2013


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 22, 2020)

Banned for joining three years before me.


----------



## vixened (Jun 23, 2020)

banned for joining before me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Banned for joining in 2020


----------



## xara (Jun 23, 2020)

banned for joining in 2014


----------



## seularin (Jun 23, 2020)

banned for being younger than me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 23, 2020)

Banned because I'm older


----------



## Courtney.lamelia (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned because I finally figured out what inkling is ^-^


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for having an emoji in your title


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for still being angery


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

banned because i like the pfp, ok?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned because you look like you actually are angry


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for being sad :c


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for being ohare01 when you have kiki as your avatar


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for ghost


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

banned because I don't like O'Hare as much as I used to and I want to change my username

and banned above for almost ninjaing me


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for you're name making me think of king dedede's voice in the anime


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

banned because that’s not what i think he sounds like


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for having 2 mittens


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for cute birds


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for cute lineup


----------



## xara (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for having so many feather collectibles


----------



## Kurb (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for having only 3 collectibles


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for too much coding


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for flying pachirisu


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for having a signature that potentially breaks the signature rules.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned because why don't you have Bones in new horizons? best dog needs some island life too smh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned because your sig isn't centered.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned because your signature isn't finished.


----------



## hestu (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned because I haven't seen you in a long time.


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for not buying my unoriginal pietro


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 24, 2020)

Banned for forcing Pietro on people


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 24, 2020)

banned for science


----------



## xara (Jun 25, 2020)

banned once again for the happy vibes


----------



## Seastar (Jun 25, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost 24/7


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 26, 2020)

Banned for being an inkling 24/7


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 26, 2020)

banned for being 13 24/7


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Banned for liking Punchy so much


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jun 26, 2020)

Banned because the cakes aren't lined-up


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 26, 2020)

Banned because its the only way to get my title color to show..


----------



## xara (Jun 26, 2020)

banned for being a weeb


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

Banned for being a spirited ghost.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 26, 2020)

Banned for eating too many onions


----------



## rianne (Jun 26, 2020)

Banned because you changed your username recently. :3 Your new one is cool though.


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2020)

banned once again for the cute avi


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for not joining the bread and rebelling against the chaotic pond birds


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for not being ducc


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for cool avatar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for cute Molly


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because Inkling duck


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because swan


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because now you're woomy and not woomy


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because I refuse to use yellow text. Hurts my eyes a bit.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for quoomy


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because I don't trust swans


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because Judy


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for ninja ducc


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because Judy


Banned because Judys actually being asked to politely yet firmly, leave. for more sheeps~


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

banned for rwby pfp


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because Punchy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for joining the duck cult.


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

banned because i just noticed your pfp doesn't have a transparent backround and it triggers me


----------



## Seastar (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because Raymond


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because everyone loves Raymond


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

banned for uncentered sig (its a nice one tho)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for having a username that contains an element.


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for onions


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 27, 2020)

banned for being back to normal


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for flashy red eyes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for not making more cringy gfx.


----------



## Clock (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because I’m having creative burnout and I will sometime


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for Lolly


----------



## hestu (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for 5 cakes


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for well placed collectibles and birds


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

banned for duck


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

banned for elderly raymond


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned for elderly raymond


Banned for 1/4 punchy


----------



## hestu (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for quoting FreeHelium


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for a wonderful lineup


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

banned because yours is literally just 4 cakes


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned because yours is literally just 4 cakes


Banned for not being able to count. i have 3


----------



## hestu (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for blue text


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for flowers


----------



## hestu (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned for totoro


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

banned because whats totoro


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

banned for not knowing totoro


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because you know Totoro


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because I don't have to know what Totoro is. You can have your own opinion on what this community needs, but not what I need. Maybe you have your own opinion that this forum needs new features, but I think knowing Totoro should not be one of them. This is because, this is an animal crossing forum, not an anime forum, or whatever. 
Maybe it isn't an anime. Whatever it is, I don't think it's anime related. So you can heck off. Even then, it's not bannable. Heck, everything in this thread isn't bannable. Why does this thread even exist? It should be in Town Hall, instead of here. So, why did Justin, someone who knows the ins and outs of this forum, post a serious topic, in the basement, of all places? So, we need to talk about this. Justin, why did you post this here, instead of the serious topics? We will discuss this in my next post. Just kidding. Maybe he went to the wrong place? Maybe a coding error rerouted the post? Who knows? Justin does.
@FrogslimeOfficial You traitor


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Banned because I don't have to know what Totoro is. You can have your own opinion on what this community needs, but not what I need. Maybe you have your own opinion that this forum needs new features, but I think knowing Totoro should not be one of them. This is because, this is an animal crossing forum, not an anime forum, or whatever.
> Maybe it isn't an anime. Whatever it is, I don't think it's anime related. So you can heck off. Even then, it's not bannable. Heck, everything in this thread isn't bannable. Why does this thread even exist? It should be in Town Hall, instead of here. So, why did Justin, someone who knows the ins and outs of this forum, post a serious topic, in the basement, of all places? So, we need to talk about this. Justin, why did you post this here, instead of the serious topics? We will discuss this in my next post. Just kidding. Maybe he went to the wrong place? Maybe a coding error rerouted the post? Who knows? Justin does.
> @FrogslimeOfficial You traitor



banned for making me laugh


----------



## Kurb (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned because i channeled my inner english professor


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2020)

Banned once again for staring into my soul.  Also because I haven’t banned anyone in awhile.  Double ban


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned for the double ban due to ban deficiency.


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Seastar (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned for still being a ghost and still burning Elmo


----------



## rianne (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned because ~~~ tildes.


----------



## xara (Jun 28, 2020)

banned because i misread “tildes” and thought you said something else


----------



## maounkhan (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned because you misread


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned since I never seen you before


----------



## LunaRover (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned for confirming Totoro


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned for four blue collectibles


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned because those are not green wth


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned because i edited it


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

banned for making a mistake


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Bannee because we all make mistakes


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

banned for making another mistake


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned for making another mistake


Banned because i didn’t


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned because no u


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 28, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Bannee because we all make mistakes


banned for bannee


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned for English corrections


----------



## Kurb (Jun 28, 2020)

Banned for emo signature


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for code


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for colored title


----------



## Mick (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for colourless title


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for being a supernatural wild kid


----------



## Clock (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for low caps


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for having sig still wip


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for a being a kpop fan*


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for being one too


----------



## Mick (Jun 29, 2020)

banning both of you for being kpop fans

and also for hoarding all the cake


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for banning us for two reasons


----------



## rianne (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned because K E R O P P I.


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for considering that bannable  literally cant bash kuromi tho, shes my girl


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for banning them before I could


----------



## rianne (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned because this is the first time I've banned you.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for having an adorable lineup


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned bc i want your cake


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for not having my cake in your line up


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

BANNED FOR JUST GIFTING ME A TASTY CAKE T^T


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for guilt tripping weiss into giving u a cake


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for Punchy


----------



## Mick (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned because I keep confusing your island name for mine


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for riding a zebra springy ride-on


----------



## Ciary (Jun 29, 2020)

you're banned for trying to scare people with ghosties


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for having spork


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for too many sweets before dinner


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for assuming i have dinner


----------



## michealsmells (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for loving Keroppi! That's my job!!


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

seularin said:


> banned for assuming i have dinner


Banned because I'd make you dinner you cake fiend


----------



## Enxssi (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for changing your signature


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Enxssi said:


> banned for changing your signature


Banned for noticing ;A;


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for not having a centered sig


----------



## Ciary (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for saturation of the color pink


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

seularin said:


> banned for not having a centered sig


BANNED BECAUSE I SPENT 2 HOURS TO FAIL TO DELIVER

fixing this asap


----------



## seularin (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for having a cooler island name than mine


----------



## Ciary (Jun 29, 2020)

aaand banned for igoring me ^_^


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for complaining


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for causing 1st degree burns on that poor person


----------



## xara (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for being too nice


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned because your cute ghost is smaller than the last time I saw it.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for onion


----------



## Seastar (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for uh... Telling people I roleplay in your signature


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 29, 2020)

_banned because I didn't know what else to say_


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 29, 2020)

banned for cute pfp


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for asking people who to replace Alfonso.


----------



## hestu (Jun 29, 2020)

Banned for not displaying any collectibles


----------



## vixened (Jun 30, 2020)

banned for having collectables


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Banned for going into the trashcan


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 30, 2020)

Banned for your user title color change being visible.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2020)

Banned because it's the only way I can get it to show up aaaaa


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

banned for having your island rep as your pfp (you murdered poor totoro ...)


----------



## rianne (Jun 30, 2020)

Banned for all the portraits in your signature.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Banned for cuteness


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

banned for making making me want an oracles remake that's never gonna come!


----------



## Mick (Jun 30, 2020)

Banned because we have senior discounts on bans today


----------



## bunn1es (Jun 30, 2020)

banned because your island name is narnia


----------



## xara (Jun 30, 2020)

banned for your user being bunn1es but your avatar is of a dog


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 30, 2020)

Banned for cute avatar with a great shirt.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2020)

Banned for unfinished signature


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for over 9000 posts


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for less than 9,000 posts


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for free crafting service


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for Mayo sig and avi.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for actually changing your pfp


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because i meant finally changing it after a while


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for defending yourself by explaining your previous post
and still being a hypocrite !


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## rianne (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because blueberry.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for aligning your signature to the right!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for saying not to ask why you‘re saying both.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for implicitly asking!
(that's why you shouldn't do it)


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for using parentheses.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because nice collectibles.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

seastar, I don't get you.
you ban me for not having collectibles, then you ban izuku for having nice ones ...
I have a feeling you just want to ban everyone and are just looking for a reason
and for that, you're banned


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because that sounded strikingly similar to one of the sharks saying they’re out in the hit TV show _Shark Tank_, and it made me laugh.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

You know I'm not serious about the bans, right? Well, but if there's compliment... then that's just a compliment.

Banned because I wish I understood that.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

yes I am aware that this is a game ^_^

banned for thinking I was serious


----------



## Mick (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for taking a bullet for me


----------



## rianne (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because you joined TBT on my birthday.


----------



## Mick (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for being 7 6 years old


----------



## Ciary (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for cruelty against a 7 6 year old child


----------



## rianne (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because I am babie don’t attack tyvm.


----------



## Mick (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because I'm sorry


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for having sold out collectibles


----------



## Mick (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because I don't know enough about collectibles to understand which one you mean


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because they're all sold out. Except the June birthstone which should be since it's July now.


----------



## xara (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for having a blue collectible lineup


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because there's some yellow in there too.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because there's also a sea green.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for one collectable


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for having too much cake.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

banned for :l expression


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for waiting too long to put a face mask on.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for waiting too long to put a face mask on.


Banned because i made you one and you _still _haven’t put one on


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because Inkopolis doesn't have the virus. I think.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because lucky


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because Inkopolis doesn't have the virus. I think.


Inkopolis is in japan
Banned for smol DIO


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because this is not dio


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for smol jotaro


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because _Inkopolis is in the future._


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because ice containing the virus could melt 
Yes i watch Grey’s Anatomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because w h a t


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because it would still have to mutate to infect inklings which is unlikely.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because the virus could have mutated in the ice


----------



## Mick (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because that's not how that works


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for having an in-game name that's basically Michael but with no A (or Michelle with no -le).


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for calling peaches butt fruit.


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned for Snowbelle missing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because Snowbelle needed a break.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because I tell people apart by their avatars and these lemon inklings are very similar to each other.


----------



## Clock (Jul 1, 2020)

Banned because it’s true


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 2, 2020)

Banned because your timezone is, like, 16 hours ahead of mine.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2020)

Banned because dead memes.



MapleSilver said:


> Banned because I tell people apart by their avatars and these lemon inklings are very similar to each other.


Sometimes I can't even tell who I am, so I agree.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

Banned because same shirt


----------



## Ciary (Jul 2, 2020)

banned for "that's not taiga"


----------



## xara (Jul 2, 2020)

banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Banned for getting a cuter avatar.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

Banned for a new click critter and yes of course I gave fluff a blueberry


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 3, 2020)

Banned for Tom


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

banned because you have too much cake


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 3, 2020)

BANNED FA NOT SPEAKIN BRITISH ROUN ERE

YER A FAKE I TELL YA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

BANNED BECAUSE OI CAN SPEEK ANY LANGUAGE OI WANT MATE


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 3, 2020)

BANNED FOR SPEAKIN BRIT


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 3, 2020)

not banned because you can't ban people who like sheep


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2020)

Banned for defending people who like sheep


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 3, 2020)

Banned for riding on a springy-ride on that isn't possible to do so in-game.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 3, 2020)

Banned because it _should _be possible to do that in-game.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 3, 2020)

Banned because you appear to like fire.


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

banned for being a sea star


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned for assuming I am.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned for saying woomy and veemo


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

banned for being a mess


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 4, 2020)

banned for flaming elmo


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned for being a drifter


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned for not being a drifter


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

banned for sheepies


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned for b u r n i n g E l m o


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned because mwahahaha


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned for evil Elmo


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned for saying Elmo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned for knowing Elmo


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned because _everyone knows Elmo_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned because I bet you haven't dropped blocks on Elmo's head in a CD-ROM game which I am not making up. That's an actual feature.


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned because same


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2020)

Banned because whoops, that was my crazy nostalgic side talking. Ignore her.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because I don't like the sad feeling nostalgia gives me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for one collectible


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for mask


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for no mask >:O


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for also no mask


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for assuming catbugs can wear masks or even catch the virus in the first place


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for being a soon-to-be ferret mom


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for not appreciating ferrets enough


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because i want ferrets even more than I already did


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because same


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 5, 2020)

banned because im too excited to get some
hopefully once the house is sorted!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

banned because idk why people are talking about ferrets but i love those


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for being salty


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 5, 2020)

banned because banning someone for being salt is saltist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because salt is meant to be thrown over your shoulder when bad things happen


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because I have never done that before.


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for not doing that before


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for thinking I should


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because seriously you should at least try it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because uhhh why?


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

banned because it’s Fun


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 5, 2020)

banned because that's very true


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because it sounds dum dum


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because uhhhh yeah


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for agreeing with me


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for thinking it’s dum dum


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because it _ is _dum dum


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because dum dum is a candy


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2020)

banned because now i want candy


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because I call "dumb" dum dum don't judge me

And banned above because ninja


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for being too slow


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because cute ferret.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for always being meh


----------



## Mick (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for always being awesome


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for being nice


----------



## Sidney (Jul 5, 2020)

banned for having a cool icon from puyo puyo tetris


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned for being cultured


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 5, 2020)

banned because Fluff is a very high level.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 5, 2020)

Banned because most of those levels I did myself.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for being asleep


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for _not _sleeping


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for being a staff member


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for not being a staff member


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because you're correct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for too many cats on your island


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because you can never have enough cats


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for fake info


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for getting lost


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for not helping me find my way in makomart


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for assuming that i’m not also lost in this makomart


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because we need to be rescued


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because i will not rescue you


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because ninja
h e l p


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for getting ninjad


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for


----------



## xTech (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for sniping me >.>


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because i left my gun in the closet therefore i did not snipe you


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for having a gun in your closet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because i also have grenades in there >:/


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because that was supposed to be boarded up


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for not making them board it up


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for trying to take away my precious gun and grenades


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because what is going on


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for once again, ninja


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because you didn't mention the glock i know it's in there and I'm watching you - _-


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because that one is secret stop

*glock loading noises*


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because

LOAD THE CANNONS AND GET ME MY KATANA


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because bold of you to assume i don't carry a katana on me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for assuming I was talking about you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because i was above you when you posted that


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because what


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for not knowing that

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020


----------



## nerfeddude (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for speed hacks


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for not having speed hacks


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for using pc


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for probably being on phone


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because I only use phone


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because kool


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because my pc sucks lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because ripperoni


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for saying ripperoni


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because you just said it too


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because there isn't enough room for clothes in your closet!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because I have a big closet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because I don't have a big closet
It's really cramped in here, someone help.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because you need a new closet.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because the sun is a deadly lazer and it has evaporated your ink


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for cake


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for a spoiler with spoilers inside


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for doing the same thing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because your time zone is GMT+8


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for trying to kill me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because you respawn


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for hiding stuff in your closet


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because it's not hiding if I told you all about the stuff inside


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because those are suspicious things in your closet


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because it's my closet I put what I want in there, even if I have skulls of my enemies in there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because that scares me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because you aren't my enemy so  worry


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 7, 2020)

banned because too many cake collectables, i think thats too much sugar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because not enough sugar


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for sugar overdose
yes, banned for dying


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for promoting someone putting donuts in almost reach of their ferret.


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 7, 2020)

banned for not realising this ferrets true identity. He's been on the TV show My Strange Addiction ™ for having an unhealthy obsession with donuts. He can't stay away, he eats 50 to up to 150 donuts a day. He lost his wife to his donut addiction, she refused to stay around as he continued to spend hundreds on only donuts a day. We're helping him overcome his addiction.
Think before you enable an addicted ferret >:C
that took me too long and its probably not even funny lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for effort. Lots of effort.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for still being unsure if you're a squid or an octopus.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because what’s an F1


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for not telling the difference between the F1 key on your keyboard and the F1 that is a motorsport.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned because I am not unsure what I am. I'm just both.


----------



## Clock (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for being unsure


----------



## Kurb (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for kirby  plush


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2020)

Banned for cursed Kirby


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for not being an actual kirby


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for kirby PNG with nothing added to it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for torturing Kirby with code


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for being splatoon thing and not kirby


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for torturing Kirby with code


i get to do what i want
Banned because Seastar is naturally splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because you wouldn't know if I'm secretly a Kirby


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because a kirby isn’t a race


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I know.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because why did you say you could be a kirby if kirby isn’t some thing you can br


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for trying too hard to find logic


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because i think this is a strange argument


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because _idk_


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because idk either


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because too much poyo


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because this totally belongs on this thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I was dragged into the poyo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I was a poyo in TBT 2.0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because there was a TBT 2.0?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because yes. This is TBT 3.0 now


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because wha-


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I joined during 2.0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I joined right after 3.0 launched, I think, idk.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because i didnt know there was a 2.0 or 3.0


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for not accepting Meta knight into the Kirby cult


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for not joining kirby cult


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for being online


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for giving Kirby human hair


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for joining the forum today


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because welcome new user! What a time to join.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because wow, nice signature


----------



## seularin (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for not using /s


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for having a selfie as a pic


----------



## seularin (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for being a local


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned 4 no Kirby


----------



## seularin (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for hoppin on the kirby wagon


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for _not _hoppin on the kirby train


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for super saccharine icon


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned 4 no Kirby as well


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because you have an even number of posts


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for making me notice how pleasing @FrogslimeOfficial s post number is because it has 500 at the end


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because cute Kirby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for being a pink reskin of base inkling


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for calling it a reskin when Inklings coming in multiple colors normally.


----------



## Clock (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because its facts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for backing up something I should’ve remembered since I play Splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because nobody told me about my typo


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because typo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for being a perfectionist


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I'm far from a perfectionist and a type was easily bannable in a thread such as this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for not letting me know that sooner also you have a typo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for creepy seal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for not appreciating leopard seals


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because frogs are better and I'm not biased at all


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because cats are the superior animal


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because cats are no longer my favorite animal


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because you appear to have a dark backstory


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because you appear to have a dark backstory


Banned because please tell me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because oh no stop please. Why would anyone eat Kirby?


----------



## Kurb (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because oh no stop please. Why would anyone eat Kirby?


Banned because 
NONONONONONONONNONONONONONOONONONONONN


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I don't think I did...


----------



## xara (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for not being sure


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I-I really don't remember doing such a thing to Kirby


----------



## Ciary (Jul 8, 2020)

you're banned because it would be the only way to get you off this forum and give you a healthy nights rest instead


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because how did you figure out I didn't sleep?


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because sleep


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because nooo I need to fix my schedule and not sleep all day.


----------



## FilbertBab (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because nooo I need to fix my schedule and not sleep all day.


Banned because you need sleep to survive.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I stay up out of spite


----------



## FilbertBab (Jul 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because I stay up out of spite


Banned because Kirby


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for no Filbert


----------



## FilbertBab (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Banned for no Filbert


Banned for no Captain rosie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for no... bab?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because ninja


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for something


----------



## FilbertBab (Jul 8, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned for no... bab?


Banned for no toilet tree

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



Seastar said:


> Banned for something


Banned for nothing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for quoting everyone for no reason


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for another ninja


----------



## FilbertBab (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for quoting everyone for no reason


Banned for quoting me

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



Rosie977 said:


> banned for another ninja


Banned for not quoting me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for breathing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because bold of you to assume they breathe


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for thinking anyone would stop breathing


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for existing


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> banned for existing


banned for holding a knife


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for not holding a knife


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because Toradora.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because ninja


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Banned because I said so.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Banned because I said so.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because Saltyy said so


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Banned because I said so.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Banned because I said so.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for overusing a joke


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Banned because I didn't say so


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

I never said that!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020



Seastar said:


> Banned for overusing a joke


banned for banning me for overusing a joke


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> I never said that!


Banned because I was right

_you didn't say so_


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Banned because I was right
> 
> _you didn't say so_


true
banned for being too correct


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for Doja Cat reference.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for what is that?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

banned for eating kirby


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for what is that?


banned for not knowing.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for being all knowing
Banned for Ninja-ing me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for what is happening?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for what is happening?


banned for eating Kirby (so original I know)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because i can


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> banned because i can


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because _maybe I didn't do anything to Kirby. Actually, I don't know._


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> banned because i can


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because... um. That's kinda getting old.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because true


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned because true


banned because no it's not


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because it _is_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> banned because true


.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because why are you doing it now? lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for “kirby squid“ if someone already banned you for this, I apologize.  Haven’t been keeping up with this thread recently.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

No, I'm getting banned for eating Kirby, apparently.

Banned for 23k+ posts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because _woomy_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for not not partaking in the consumption of Kirby
BANNED FOR NINJA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned for trying to make me eat Kirby


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because this is too dark


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I like macabre topics


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I don't know if I should Google that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because I think it's okay idk


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 8, 2020)

banned because is it though hmmm - _-


----------



## Seastar (Jul 8, 2020)

Banned because Kirby will eat your collectibles


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2020)

banned because kirby better stay away from my collectibles


----------



## Ciary (Jul 9, 2020)

banned for having a name that starts with an X


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Banned because your name ends with a Y


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jul 9, 2020)

Banned because youuur name end is an R


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Banned because perfect sheep island


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for killing the thread

rip


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for assuming it was my fault


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

That's true, sorry

thread banned for dying


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for banning the thread


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for banning in a thread that was declared banned


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because this is starting to become confusing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Kurb (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because kirby octo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because cat in a mask


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for having two New Leaf towns.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for Bones


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for also Bones wait


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for bad ban reason


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for _no _Bones
and that's also a bad reason so ban


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for Bones, I guess


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Are we all banning for bones? Banned for Bones


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned for doing it wrong.
no Bones for you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because I don’t know the rules about bones


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because what


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because you have Bones


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because again, no Bones.
You should get him


----------



## Seastar (Jul 10, 2020)

Banned because Skye and Kiki


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because what’s wrong with skye and kiki


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because almost 4k bells


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because 20 bells


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because it’s my bedtime


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for having a bedtime


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned for keeping me up past my bedtime


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for staying up


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned for not going to bed either


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for- um- also not going to bed


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because I don't have a bedtime


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because youre staying up anyways


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for banning someone for staying up when you’re also currently up


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for banning me with logic


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for getting banned with logic


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for banning me for getting banned with logic after i was already banned for logic


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

banned bc tl;dr


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned for ninja and not reading


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for complaining


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because cake


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

banned bc no cake


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because you should get more cake


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because i want your candies


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because I have hidden cake


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because i want cake


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

banned bc u alr have cake


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 11, 2020)

banned bc i want more going to sleep gn yall


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because I can barely read that

Banned because ninja


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for being ninja’d


----------



## rianne (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned for posting yesterday at 4:20 PM my time and unintentionally killing the thread. . .so I have revived it now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned for reviving thread


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

banned for being a cool person


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned for too much cake


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because my full lineup will be cake


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because too much sugar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because there is no such thing


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because actually there is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because think about your health


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because what is health?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because o h n o


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because O h y e s


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because i am honestly getting tired of the "obvious plant" stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because O H


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because  it's a kirby octo, what can go wrong?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because oops, Kirby's eating habits.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 11, 2020)

banned because kirby's eating habits can not ban me

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

banned because i killed this game i am sorry


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because I was telling you what can go wrong with a Kirby octo


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because there’s a thunderstorm out right now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Banned because I'm not in the thunderstorm


----------



## xara (Jul 12, 2020)

banned because why aren’t you in the thunderstorm


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because I'm just not, okay?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for getting defensive


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for being ohare01 and not ohare02.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for too many posts.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for super long text in signature.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for too much green.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for a lot of eggs.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for not adding "Scrub" to that Deku


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for the cool avatar of Sheik.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for lack of Asui Tsuyu.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because you guys are taking over my notifications


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for too many friends.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because there's no such thing as too many friends!


----------



## Mick (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## Mick (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for not letting me have an opinion


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because I like your aesthetic.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because CST


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because hey, I'm in CST


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because I don't feel like feeding Fluff a blueberry


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because you don't have to.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 12, 2020)

banned because kirby squid


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned because no Kirby squid


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for pink


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for flowey


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2020)

Banned for Uno card


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for lack of tartar sauce.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for sounding like you want to eat me


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because you're onto me


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because suspicious dont eat her! Or me!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because why would we eat you


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because it's related to something I said in the van


----------



## Clock (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for uno reverse


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for "no" title.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I'm still hungry


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because _do not eat me_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because would that count as cannibalism?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because uh- wait, no... I'm seafood.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because give me cake


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because maybe I want scrambled eggs...


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because stop ninjaing me


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I'm the true ninja (see avatar)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because long writing in signature


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I can't make it longer


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because why make it longer?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because exactly


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because cool character from video game that I have yet to play


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because what is your avatar


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because what is _your_ avatar?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because that squid hairpin has seen some things.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for not centered image


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because that signature image makes my eyes hurt.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because what should i change it to


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because just use something less painful


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because ok hold on

	Post automatically merged: Jul 13, 2020

merge: mk done


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because post merge.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for 11,572 posts


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for believing in us wait thanks?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for not sharing candy with me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for WOW thats a massive signature


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for having stuffs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for making me turn my phone sideways earlier edit: ninjaing me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for being wild


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for not being feral like me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because that is actually a terrifying idea for me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because why


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I wanna know why my lifestyle is so bad. I don’t bite (most of the time)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because i ninjad you this time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I wanna know if you’re feral


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because you do not want me to go around eating everything, okay?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I don’t eat everything I see in the woods


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I didn't mean you


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because i am a human


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because you’re questioning my humanity


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because _I was just pretending I'm not a human_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I am a human (most of the time)


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because sometimes I wish I wasn't.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because ouch


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

banned because seastar is a human


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I thought Seastar was an inkling/kirby


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because she is


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because you can’t be two species at once


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because what about part time?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because there's a backstory to it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because what


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because Seastar is a lab experiment. She wrote a whole backstory as to why she's inkling/octoling/Kirby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned cuz I have a backstory too


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I'm just Flowey so I technically have a backstory too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because yay for backstories!


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because woohoo backstory time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because my backstory is kinda embarrassing


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because how?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I won’t go into details but it involves pineapples on pizza, sea witches and wasps


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because Seastar is a lab experiment. She wrote a whole backstory as to why she's inkling/octoling/Kirby


banned because Where can i view it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

^banned because this


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> banned because Where can i view it


Banned because I'll go look for it


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

I won’t ban you because thank you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Same


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because i don't remember what chat it's in and this is going to take forever so I'll just ask Seastar for it later


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because i don't remember what chat it's in and this is going to take forever so I'll just ask Seastar for it later


Banned because ok but it’s a little disappointing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned cuz I agree with ya


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Banned because ok but it’s a little disappointing


Banned because I don't have time for that and my internet is slow so I'll be here for hours looking for it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because your internet speed is the same as Internet Explorer running on a 15 year old Windows XP


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I was using low speed data and I had no access to my normal internet but I do now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because my internet is decent but it blips at times


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for 3 collectibles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I’m relatively new and I don’t wanna fill my lineup with cake


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Banned because I’m relatively new and I don’t wanna fill my lineup with cake


I’m selling the cake =)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned cuz I might be mildly interested in one but not seven


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I just looked at your join date and could have sworn you were here longer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned cuz I joined on Tuesday


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because that‘s tomorrow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned cuz I meant last Tuesday lol it’ll be a week anniversary


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because wow you’re new here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I thought that was common knowledge


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because in split screen i can’t see join dates


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I’m on mobile so I can’t see join dates easily either


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because so am I and it's easy for me


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

banned for flowey


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for cat (props for proper protection tho)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for 3 fruit.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for green hair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for not letting me explain that I’m new and I unabashedly love the fruit (what the heck am I supposed to have lol)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because uh what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I’ve been banned twice for having only a couple fruits


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I didn't


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because my apologies  Ninja'd


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for banning me cuz of my preferences and noobishness


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

banned for unabashedly loving fruit fruits good tho c:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because fruit is good for you


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

banned because froot güD


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I have no clue what’s a good lineup for what little I have


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for fröot ninja


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned cuz I love that nickname lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 13, 2020)

banned for being beat up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned cuz the forest can be mean sometimes


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because nature is always cruel


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for using the Sheik render from Smash Bros. Ultimate as your profile pic.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for questioning my profile pic


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I like those eggs


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned bc you wrote these



Spoiler



Experiment #38267

Day 1
The experiment is done and the test subject is still alive, so that's a good start. However, the test subject hasn't spoken at all and appears to be panicking and is in great amounts of pain. The cause for the pain is currently unknown and it is likely a side-effect from the experiment.

Day 2
We have discovered the cause of the pain. The test subject has two "default" ink colors. This was not one of the expected results. There is no way to reverse the experiment now, either. The subject also continues to not speak.

Day 3
The test subject has learned how to change species at will. At least SOMETHING has been successful from this experiment. We still cannot get the subject to speak.

Day 4
The subject seems to be upset with us and that may be the reason it hasn't spoken. If the subject doesn't speak, we won't know if the experiment affected its memory in any way. Something will have to be done about this eventually.

Day 5
Apparently, the test subject was drooling the ink of the other species while asleep last night. The cause of this is currently unknown. It's mostly likely just another side effect. We also STILL cannot get the test subject to speak.

Day 6
Today we tested what happens if the subject comes in contact with various ink colors. It seems that all of them caused pain, but pink and orange caused the least amount of pain. The fact that its own ink colors harm it is quite concerning. More research may be needed.

Day 7
One of my co-workers claims they heard the subject talking to itself. I find it hard to believe, but perhaps it actually did? If so, could this mean the experiment affected how its brain works? More research will be needed, but since it won't talk to us, that won't be simple.

Day 8
Another day, another failed attempt to make the test subject speak. I'm starting to think it hates us. What would happen if it got out and told the world what we did? No, no. Now is the not the time to worry about that.

Day 9
This time I heard the test subject speak. I'm very certain it was talking to other species. It seems likely now that neither of them were lost in the process of the experiment. But that also means the test subject is very aware of what we did. We cannot let it tell the world.

Day 10
It turns out the test subject really does hate us. It could have spoken to us this entire time but it just refuses. Perhaps if I let it listen to some music, it will calm down?

Day 11
The music was a mistake. The test subject went out of control and almost escaped. We are keeping it in a more secure room from now on.

Day 12
There does not seem to be any possible way to make the test subject trust us now. Was this experiment a mistake? What are we meant to do with a squid/octopus hybrid that hates us? Did I even think this through before starting it?

Day 13
Apparently, the subject actually liked the music I previously called a mistake. It was caught humming it earlier today. Perhaps the anger that day was more about wanting freedom? Oh no, now I feel bad...

Day 14
It's been 2 weeks now. The test subject still hates us. It appears to still be in pain. It could still escape and tell the world about us. I'm starting to deeply regret ever getting the idea to do this experiment.

Day 15
I can't stand knowing what we- no, I have done. This is all MY fault. The experiment was MY idea. I don't want it to stay here and suffer anymore, but if it gets out, we will be in trouble with the authorities. But that means the only other option is...

Day 16
I MADE A HORRIBLE MISTAKE. THE TEST SUBJECT FIGURED OUT WHAT I WAS ABOUT TO DO AND IT ATTACKED ME. IT HAS NOW ESCAPED AND THIS IS ALL MY FAULT. WE HAVE TO MOVE OUT ASAP.

Day 17
We are shutting down the laboratory and moving to somewhere far away. If the test subject tells anyone about us now, nobody will be able to find us. I still feel bad that the subject will continue to be in pain, but perhaps it wanted to live anyway? Either way, I'm sorry I did this to you...





Spoiler



Experiment #48905672580

Day 1
I have made a decision on fixing my biggest regret. I can't undo it, but perhaps I can improve it. I will be spending time deciding how to do so.

Day 2
I know what went wrong before. Inklings and Octolings should only have one ink color at a time, otherwise they will be in pain. I don't think I can change the ink color issue, but perhaps I can find a way to make the subject adapt and be able to handle having two types of ink.

Day 3
First, I need to find a creature that can adapt to anything. I will do anything I can to find such a creature.

Day 4
After an entire day of research, I came to the conclusion of what creature would work perfectly. I shall go capture this creature tomorrow.

Day 5
I have the creature and it is completely clueless as to why it is here. Perfect. I have been feeding it candy and it doesn't suspect a thing. Tomorrow, I will be tracking down the run away test subject that I need to fix.

Day 6
I have come up with a way to give amnesia to the test subject. It will not know I ever "kidnapped" it or conducted another experiment on it. The only problem is... I have not found the test subject yet.

Day 7
I believe I have found the test subject. Once it is alone, I will... kidnap it.

Day 7.5
I did it. I believe I have fixed everything... The subject shouldn't remember any of this. I have made sure the adaptive creature won't remember anything about this either. It was not very intelligent, but I still needed to take precautions since the test subject would likely figure things out.

Day 8
I've been spying on the test subject. It appears to be convinced something... else happened. I don't know why it thinks that, but at least my plan to give it amnesia was successful. But the main question now is... Have I freed the subject from pain?


@Kurb
@Your Local Wild Child


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because _oh._


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because they're good!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because my backstory is simpler (and more embarrassing on my behalf)


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 13, 2020)

banned because why is flowey here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because part of the backstory is actually missing. I didn't write it yet.

Also banned because ninja


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

StarParty8 said:


> banned because why is flowey here


Banned because why not



Seastar said:


> Banned because part of the backstory is actually missing. I didn't write it yet.
> 
> Also banned because ninja


Banned because


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 13, 2020)

banned for writing a backstory to ur charas @Seastar 

banned for being flowey @ohare01


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I love Flowey


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because peeps aren’t appreciating taxonomy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because _I don't have the attention span for that_


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because same


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 13, 2020)

banned cuz flowey


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because taxonomy is fun


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I don't think the way you do


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for telling me not to worry.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I’m wiped from typing that essay out


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because ouch, essays.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for craving eggs


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I'm not anymore


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because you better not


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because what do you have against eggs?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because her collectibles are eggs and you have some too


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I doubt frost eggs are even edible.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because banned


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for going from an O’Hare Stan to turning into Flowey.

I need to ban autocorrect too.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for going from an O’Hare Stan to turning into flowery.


Banned because of autocorrect


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I need to ban autocorrect.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because that's fair


----------



## Seastar (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because I hope you get better soon I was ninja'd yet again.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because thank you tho


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because we have almost the same number of posts now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned for having winter themed eggs even though we’re in summer right now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 13, 2020)

Banned because whaaaaat
And you joined two years before me-

UGH NINJA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz I have no eggs at all and neither do you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because you at least have fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because fruit is the easiest thing to get in the woods


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because so are wasp stings


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz you’re right the woods are mean a lot


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I don't like the woods


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz I kinda have no choice on living there


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because that's sad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz ya get used to it. I lost my hammock tho


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for losing your hammock


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because i know I should’ve tied it up better


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because you need a better home


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz I’m too used to being feral


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because is that good or bad?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because IDK lol


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because that sucks


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I wouldn’t live up to my name otherwise


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because Oh I see


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because yea lol


----------



## xara (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for being wild


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for not being wild


----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for not accepting people who are not like you


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I won't accept acceptance


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for lying because today is not a gooood day


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for not believing me


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I am really confused


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I am really confused


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I also don't know


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because I also don't know


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for quoting


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for banning me for quoting


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because that's getting old stop


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because ok


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because good


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because flowey


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I love Flowey


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because why


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because it's mostly because of a fangame I saw
And he's just cute and I like him


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because ok I respect your opinion


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for respect


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned bc you wrote these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned bc you wrote these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for making an o.0 face even though those experiment stories are good


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> banned for making an o.0 face even though those experiment stories are good


they are good, but slightly disturbing ngl
banned for being correct


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because it's not disturbing.

it's ink


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because fine I respect your opinion


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because your title is an accurate rep of me


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I have the same dream lineup lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because who came up with the idea first?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because not me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because where’s my hammock


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because idk


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

banned bc me neither


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for a reason that i totally have


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because sleeping on the forest floor is bad on your back


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because go inside


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

banned bc ?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for not knowing anymore


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because you can’t make me go inside​


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned bc too bad *shoves you in a house*


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for forcing me inside


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for not wanting to go inside


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz the woods are awesome


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because why?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because i dont like woods


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because what did the woods do to you


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because the woods are dangerous


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because yes they are but I’m fine with that


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because ok


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

I will unban you if you let me back in the woods


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because okay


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

You are unbanned until I find a reason to ban again


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because you posted before I could ban Your Local before they could ban Seastar again


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I am confusion


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because let me post


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because w h a t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

S


ohare01 said:


> Banned bc you wrote these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seastar out here doing this and i’m over here doing this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281999464375431169


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I was going to do that but you're so quick today


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for being correct


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because this thread is on my watch list


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because Seastar has a cooler backstory than me


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for not having a cool backstory


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because what’s your backstory
(edit: ninjad jesus)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because it’s a doozy and I’m embarrassed about it


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for being slow 

Edit: banned because I am slow?


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because aaaaaaa ninjas



Kurb said:


> S
> 
> Seastar out here doing this and i’m over here doing this
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281999464375431169


?????


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because you have a cooler backstory


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because aaaaaaa ninjas
> 
> 
> ?????


Doesn’t matter 
Thing is we’re two stark contrasts


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because o h


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I'm confuzzled


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because me too


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for being too confuzzled


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because this thread is going too fast


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because we all are confusion


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because do i need a backstory


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because I am not confused


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Banned because do i need a backstory


Banned because yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I wanted to tell Kurb he doesn’t need a backstory (especially one like mine)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because he does


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because he really doesn’t


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because i do


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because correct


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for needing a backstory
too slow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I thought he did


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because i neeD one


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned so you can start writing?


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because why am I the only girl here


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Banned so you can start writing?


Banned because thatd be embarrasing


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because ninja 
and being emmba?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because where do I write my backstory down


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because idk


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Banned because where do I write my backstory down


Banned because Google Docs or a spoiler in your signature


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I have no clue how to do a signature on mobile


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because there's a button on your profile


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Banned because I have no clue how to do a signature on mobile


Click on your profile next to the notification icon then Signature

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I killed the thread


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for not banning again D:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because i will pay you 50tbt to write me a backstoey


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

banned because it doesn’t pop up on my phone for some reason

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

Banning myself because I found it lol


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 287078
> banned because it doesn’t pop up on my phone for some reason


Hit the menu button


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because banned for what


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for banned


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because i said so


----------



## Mick (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Banned because i will pay you 50tbt to write me a backstoey



Banned for assuming I know how to write



Rosie977 said:


> Banned for banned



Banned for banned for banned




...Why is everyone so fast today


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Mick said:


> Banned for assuming I know how to write
> 
> 
> 
> Banned for banned for banned


BannEd because i was talking to everyone


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because i succ at writing


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because @Seastar would be a good fit for this job


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Banned because @Seastar would be a good fit for this job


Banned because she probably won't want to tbh


----------



## Kurb (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because i’m gonna go play tf2 @ me if you need something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I finally got it set up (its dubious on whether it happened or not)


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because i said so


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because no
ahhhh stop


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I’m still missing my hammock lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I don't live in the woods


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because good call


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz I don’t really have a choice


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for being local


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because Evwirt is local to everyone here


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because what


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because Evwirt is my home now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I do not live there


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because it still is nearby


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because that makes sense actually


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

banned cuz ur eyebrows r on top of ur hair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz my hammock is still missing and imma have to sleep on leaves


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because why are you rping here


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

banned bc u gave me undertale flashbacks


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because undertale is good


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

banned bc you implied i didnt like undertale


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because i was just saying


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for not specifying


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because oops sorry
also I wish I could play it


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for not playing it  bruh play it


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because my parents probably won't let and I'm broke :c


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for flower undertale


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because what did you say before he ninja'd you


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

banned bc i forgot lmao


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

banned cuz u hav bad memory


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because you're right


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

banned bc she said she would buy u it if she wasnt broke

big brain memory


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Unbanned because ty


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned bc she said she would buy u it if she wasnt broke
> 
> big brain memory



but hes banned again cuz he hasnt texted in the discord chat in forever


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I can't join the discord chat because I'm only allowed to use it to text one person


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> but hes banned again cuz he hasnt texted in the discord chat in forever


banned because i left it like 2 weeks ago? lol


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because I can't join the discord chat because I'm only allowed to use it to text one person


banned cuz why

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



FreeHelium said:


> banned because i left it like 2 weeks ago? lol


banned cuz wtf i didnt even notice


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> banned cuz why


Banned because my parents said so :/


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

banned cuz be a rebel


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> banned cuz wtf i didnt even notice



banned because i have that tendency to disappear


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> banned cuz be a rebel


Banned because no they'd kill me if they found out


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned because i have that tendency to disappear


banned cuz ur lame for leaving


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for bashing


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz hai y’all again


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because no they'd kill me if they found out


banned cuz just run away and live w/ me duh


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because no they'd kill me if they found out


banned because you should really shouldn't be afraid of them


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> banned cuz just run away and live w/ me duh


@ohare01 dont listen to her she got a drinking problem >.>


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned because you should really shouldn't be afraid of them


Banned because they might take discord away if I do and I won't be able to text my best friend and that would literally be the end of me


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> @ohare01 dont listen to her she got a drinking problem >.>


banned cuz I DONT STOP EXPOSING ME  
@ohare01 shes making up stuff dont listen to her


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> @ohare01 dont listen to her she got a drinking problem >.>


Banned because oh gosh

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



chocosongee said:


> banned cuz I DONT STOP EXPOSING ME
> @ohare01 shes making up stuff dont listen to her


Banned because you literally told me you were drunk once


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> banned cuz I DONT STOP EXPOSING ME
> @ohare01 shes making up stuff dont listen to her


IM HER GF I KNOW


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

banned cuz ur making stuff up


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because idk who I trust lmao


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because idk who I trust lmao


banned bc im ur mother


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

banned cuz u should trust me more than rin


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> banned bc im ur mother


Banned because yes true

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



chocosongee said:


> banned cuz u should trust me more than rin


Banned because shes my mom so I trust her more by default


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

unbanned


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

banned cuz u have betrayed me


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I'm sorryyyy


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> banned cuz u have betrayed me


still love u aha


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for domestic disturbance


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because what is even going on


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned cuz IDK


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> banned for domestic disturbance


banned for interfering in family arguments


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because please don't fight with a sick child in the house ;;


----------



## seularin (Jul 14, 2020)

banned bc tf go get medicine


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I already took medicine


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

seularin said:


> banned bc tf go get medicine


banned cuz meds r for the weak jk she already took meds


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I hate robatussin


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because what is that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because it’s the worst-tasting cough syrup but since I always get a horrible cough when I’m sick my mom asks me to take it


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for being objectively wrong, buckleys is the worst tasting cough syrup, trust me am cough syrup expert


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because got ninja'd


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for being ninjad


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for yes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I haven’t tried Buckley’s but I got buried


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for being buried


----------



## IamJaykoh (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for banning someone... just rude


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because its just a game


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for dat darn kirby


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because truth

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020



IamJaykoh said:


> Banned for banning someone... just rude


Also banned because hi


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for teaching science in the lptpw


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because science is so amazing


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I agree


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because do ya want a geology fact?


----------



## IamJaykoh (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I dont want facts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because facts are cool


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because _*no*_


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned 4 ninja Flowey


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 14, 2020)

banned cuz no


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because you’re NOT RIGHT


----------



## Clock (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because fruit fits my theme plus I have a flower now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for being local yet you aren't near me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because Evwirt is local to everyone here


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for stating your opinions in spoilers.

Banned for ninjaing me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because ninjaing me. Wild-child is a great title prefix btw


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for not having a Apple collectible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I’m saving up for one


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned for being too wild


----------



## Enxssi (Jul 14, 2020)

banned for having cool collectibles when I don’t


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because I kinda have no choice in the matter

or ninjaing me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because you are looking at this


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because your collectibles fit your avatar too much


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because yours don't


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because fruit grows in the woods too


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because why would you take a carnation to the woods


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 14, 2020)

Banned because it looks nice


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because Yes it does


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for getting NH


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for saccharine theming


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for fancy word


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned cuz feral children can use cool words too


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for weird avatar ninja-ing me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for trying to ban me for Bend Sheeran.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for Bend Sheeran


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

banned for having an old hammock


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for too many posts


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

banned for having hopkins as your user title but having merengue in your avatar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because you have spirited ghost in your title but your avatar is a human


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for calling yourself Saltyy yet having a sweet aesthetic.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Unbanned, I feel shame now


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for cake


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

banned for kirby squid


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for the last part of your Switch friend code being four years ago.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for the last part of your switch code being way too long in the future


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for cute pfp


----------



## Mick (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for cursed pfp


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for... uh... Pascal quote


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because pancakes maaan... Just pancakes.


----------



## Ciary (Jul 15, 2020)

banned for too much salt in cake!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for creepy doll


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 15, 2020)

banned for a reason that i have


----------



## Mick (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because I do not believe you


----------



## Ciary (Jul 15, 2020)

banned for being a nonbeliever!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because what's wrong with that?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because I am confusion


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for being confused


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because banned


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because flowey


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for losing your hammock.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because we posted milliseconds apart.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because wow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because my hammock is missing for the third day ;-;


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because I don't know what to do about that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because keep an eye out for it


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because I don't usually go in the woods


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because good call I have no choice


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because what if that old hammock is mine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because what do you mean yours?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because I like old stuff too


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because don't steal his hammock


----------



## Seastar (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because yes, don't.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for double team


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because pikmin egg makes me wanna play pikmin


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because you should, Pikmin is amazing. 

Also this thread has 1 million views now.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because I've played it before and I want to play the first one so bad because I haven't played that one

And wowie


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned cuz I only played 3 lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 15, 2020)

banned for never getting medicine for that sting


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because it's hard to get medicine in the middle of a forest.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because you’re right lol


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because if you're in the forest, you can use her gifts of the earth to make medicine.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because the only “gifts” I get from the earth are bee stings. The Forest is a mean lady.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for letting me pick up some ducks off their island~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because you asked for DUCKTOBER.


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for yelling at me v.v


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because DUCKTOBER is only supposed to be in caps.


----------



## Clock (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because this is the fourth time. Imma keep count lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned for fruit (make that the fifth time).


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 15, 2020)

Banned because I think fruit is neat


----------



## Seastar (Jul 16, 2020)

Banned because flowers


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 16, 2020)

Banned because 12k posts


----------



## rianne (Jul 16, 2020)

Banned because of the punny username.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for cool sig


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I prefer normal chicken (oven roasted, lightly salted)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for believing in people


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for ink drool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for no ink drool


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned to breath life into this thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for giving the thread life


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned cause I'm worried about you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you’re complaining about it lol
Edit: banned for bad ninja


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned since now you're complaining about something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I had a horrible ninja (unbanned because I hope you can get this sorted out)


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I am not horrible >:C


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because your dad is (by that I mean Asriel's) ^^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because the ninja made me sound horrible (you’re aight tho)
Edit: here there be ninjas in these woods


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because ninjas can be _anywhere_


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I don't want to be a ninja


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you don't have to be


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I don’t feel safe now in the woods (not like I ever feel fully safe tho)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you should trust your primal instincts


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I often do


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because often is not good enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you’re right


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I'm not always right


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because then your lEfT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for horrible pun


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I'm hilarious >:c


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because it can't be easy being salty all the time, so I appreciate your attempt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because thank you, I shall now eat my stockpile of tasty cakes in order to become sugary


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because cake is hard to come by in the woods


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because get out of the woods to get cake then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you know that I don’t have a choice really


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because it must not be easy living on the wild side


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for believing in us.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because yea, but I have to
Edit: banned for another forest ninja ;-;


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because like I said before, _anywhere_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I’m extra worried about my safety in the forest now


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because don't you have furmiliars (animal friends) in the forest?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because the closest thing to that are the wasps that greet me every day with stings


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for not putting medicine on that sting


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because ouch

edit: _anywhere _


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because it seems there’s more ninjas out


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because they're attracted to your wasp stings


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you have no proof


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because LittleMissPanda might be right


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because 1) I do have proof. Proof: @Your Local Wild Child 

2) I'm feeling left right now


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Unbanned, good 
Everyone should feel left


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you're right


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I have been defeated


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you're left

(now you got me hooked~ pun intended, you little lemon inkling) :3


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I don't know what direction I am anymore


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because down is up and up is red


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I'm yellow


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I’m not an inkling


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because ok


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for happy little monster boy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you’re not an inkling either edit: ninja but true


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I'm an octorok


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because Ganondorf isn't on this forum. Why do you have to put on a disguise in your avatar like that?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because we all need to hide sometimes


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you understand


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I have experience


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for having more bells then me


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned for spending your entire life savings on cake.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I want cake


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you have enough Bells for it.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you didn't say please

Edit: banned for ninja'ing me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because my collection is only for plants edit: sheik is a ninja of course


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because cake is (mostly) made of plants.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because they’re processed plants


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because an orange is not a plant, it is a fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because fruits are parts of plants


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because yes but they aren't plants


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because it still counts in my book (they aren’t processed like a cake)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

banned because you don't have a book


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you’re right I have no books


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because go write one so I can read it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I have no paper either


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you live in the forest, just get it from a tree.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I was gonna say that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned both of ya cuz it’s not that easy


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because you have crafting in nh, if you can use a hammer and bang stuff together to make a leaf you can do it for paper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I can’t do that to my wood logs for some reason (despite being able to make amazing things like silos and stereos)


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

banned because just repeatedly smack it with a hammer and _believe_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because my mind doesn’t let me make paper ;-;


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because ~I believe in you~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because all this belief won’t get me paper pulp


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because it doesn't have to be quality paper, just something for you to write on.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because everyone wants me to write a book for some reason


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because writing can be fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I have no writing utensils either


----------



## Kurb (Jul 17, 2020)

banned because paper?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because paper is unavailable to me ;-;


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because wild child from Enya


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I’m from Evwirt not Enya


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because they don’t know who Enya the great singer is


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I know Orinoco Flow


----------



## Nosfurratu (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because Good.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because my paper situation will never be resolved


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because buy paper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I’m stuck in the forest.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because if you're stuck in a forest, those bandages have been on for way too long.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Banned because if you're stuck in a forest, those bandages have been on for way too long.


Banned because I have a package of them that I’ve been making last a long time


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because uh... go make paper


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because I can’t make paper


----------



## Seastar (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because yeah, sorry I said that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 17, 2020)

Banned because everyone was bugging me to write a book lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because I actually read through all that


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because it was a rather good book and you criticized it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because I didn’t write a book


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because yes, that's right


----------



## vixened (Jul 18, 2020)

_banned because you havent written a book either_


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for confusing me why Vrisnem is down here


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because yea I haven’t seen ya in this neck of the woods


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because that’s the sixth time


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because froot good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because fruit IS good


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because flowers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because that’s a first


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because I could have sworn that was the second time I did that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because someone said that a carnation doesn’t belong in the woods


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for banning someone for flowers while having a single flower in your own lineup. You have become the very thing you swore to destroy.

I don't know, banned for flowers again.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because you have 3 flowers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for banning me for flowers for the third edit:fourth time (Plus I have to be overrun by plants)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for making 1700 posts in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for being a good friend of mine, haha.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because you have a ton of emeralds
Also quarantine has given me a ton of free time cuz I’m not doing my normal summer stuff


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because yay free time


----------



## xTech (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because your pfp still isn't kirby with a squid on its head (or a squid with kirby on it's head, i'm not picky)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because why are you going into battle


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because my potions are too powerful for you 


Banned because ninja


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because ninjas are everywhere in Evwirt


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for being a prisoner


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because I don’t wanna be a prisoner really


----------



## xTech (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because you're a rascal, a rascal with no respect for knights. No respect for anything... except your hammock.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because I have to be feral. Also I need it back


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 18, 2020)

banned for writing two sentences


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because Bob?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because I really do need my hammock back it stinks sleeping on the floor


----------



## Seastar (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because I don't think I can help


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because it’s all good I’m just griping


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for dealing with it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned from I don’t know what else to do about it


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned for changing your avatar background.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because you're about to set the forest on fire


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 18, 2020)

Banned because it’s now obvious where I live edit: ninjas. Everywhere.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because forest curse


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for Kirby squid hybrid


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I see too many Kirbys around here


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because Pikmin egg


----------



## Clock (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for 3 villager collectibles.
If there’s too much Kirby, might change it to the one from yesterday temporarily.


----------



## xara (Jul 19, 2020)

banned for being “clockwise” but having nothing to do with clocks in your avatar or signature,,,,,


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you are a ghost


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because good morning


----------



## rianne (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because your current avatar is very thematic with your username.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because so is my title and signature


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because fruit and flowers


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because that’s a first now lol


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because someone stole my splat bombs


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I feel for ya I’m begging @xTech for my hammock back


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because that has been going on for too long


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I know should I just cut my losses and get a new one next time I’m allowed in Mako Mart


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because how did you get in Mako Mart?


----------



## xTech (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because finders keepers means your splat bombs are now mine aswell.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for being in need of potions


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for believing in me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for changing into an octoling


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I can change whenever I want


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for not knowing what woomy meant at first


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because why would an Octoling know?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned cuz you’re right lol


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for reaching your daily post limit


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because this isn't Miiverse.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because Miiverse is gone


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because Miiverse is gone



Banned for making me sad about Miiverse


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I'm sorry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I never used miiverse


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you're probably better off because of that.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for saying “because” twice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because the grammar is still fine


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because yes


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because no


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because why?


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 19, 2020)

banned because


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because that isn't a real reason


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because i was gonna say banned because


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you were going to say banned because


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because banned because


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I ninja’d you


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because... because... because....... Um, because...

Being a moderator is harder than I thought.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I sure am I not a moderator


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because these “mods” hate fruit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because don't take my bans seriously


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I like fruit.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I don’t really care about what peeps say in the bans but my fruit has been a prime target lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because maybe people are jealous and actually want to eat the fruit since it's so delicious.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because yes, Kirby wants fruit


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because pears are 39 Bells so Kirby can have fruit.


----------



## xTech (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because pear kirby is a monstrosity.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for sharing that cursed image edit: also H A M M O C K


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for _cursed image _ninja

Also, thanks for reminding me I have a 6 year old pear


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for you're welcome


----------



## Seastar (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because... clover


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you’re welcome for what? Edit: ninja


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because haha


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because why are there so many ninjas in Evwirt


----------



## xTech (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you have no apple, and therefore your lineup dream is a fruitless endeavour.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I’m thinking of putting a thread up for my wayward Apple but I don’t know how much to offer


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because there should be a coconut collectible


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because that would ruin my lineup plans then ;-;


----------



## xTech (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I think they go for around 400 TBT


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for thinking


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for being a fellow wild child


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I was a wild child long before you joined ;D

Wait maybe we should team up over that instead of fighting about it, go team wild child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because yea you’re right I’ve officially been a wild child since late April tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I wanna be a wild child i mean sounds fun and stuff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because at least in my case it half isn’t


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because the wild child conversation made me laugh.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you aren’t a wild child


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you’re correct about that.


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 19, 2020)

banned for keeping that owl on your head


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because appreciate Rowlet. That's a cute bell tree owl


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for wanting to be a wild child but not being one, join us


----------



## xTech (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I need your strongest potions to turn into a wild child


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I would if I could... now to be horizon bound or carefree?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because y’all ninja’d me

I’m sure that swamp potion’s going to do that @xTech also neither of ya want to be my kind of wild child


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned cus what do you mean by that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for not clarifying what part of my post you’re talking about


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because sorry I meant the wild child part


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I have to be feral cuz I can’t leave the forest


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because feral is not good enough


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because what should I be then?


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Banned because I have to be feral cuz I can’t leave the forest



Banned because all you have to do is walk in one direction until you're out? It's not that hard


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because it doesn’t really work that way?!? I tried that for a couple days but I never got close to an exit


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Banned because it doesn’t really work that way?!? I tried that for a couple days but I never got close to an exit



Well. Banned for having no sense of direction, then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I’m cursed with no sense of direction (literally!)


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because it looks like you're a_ lost_ cause, then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because bad pun on my situation


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you should be primal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because that worries me


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you have yet to find your inner primeape


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I’m worried that that’s going to happen


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you can never go wrong with primeape


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I really REALLY don’t wanna go primal


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because why not? Might be fun


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I don’t think it will. I’m scared enough as it is with being feral


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for not appreciating puns


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because your profile pic is rather disconcerting


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because he’s just an astronaut


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you're just a wild child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because that’s true


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Banned because your profile pic is rather disconcerting



What, too dark? Space is pretty dark, can't help it



Your Local Wild Child said:


> Banned because that’s true



Banned for not fighting it like a true wild child


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because what should I call myself then


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for not knowing your own name


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you have too many doubts. You just have to believe~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I’m afraid I might be forgetting my name


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I don't believe in names


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you just have to believe~


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because how shall I address you? NINJA


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because guys I’m scared I don’t remember my name


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Banned because guys I’m scared I don’t remember my name



Banned because I don't know what to call you then


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I believe I do not like your profile pic


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for not liking it </3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because just call me wild child or “Local”
Also I got ninja’d


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because ha, we might as well call you "Slowcal"


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because tee hee


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Mick said:


> Banned because ha, we might as well call you "Slowcal"


Banned because I don’t get it


----------



## Mick (Jul 19, 2020)

It's because you were too slow, it's a mix between slow and local

...comedy.

Anyway you're banned


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I’m extra slow on punchlines


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you oughta get punched then (or stung some more)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because is that a threat I’m scared now


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because the wasps will handle it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because (0n0)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you should be used to it by now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I kinda am but I don’t WANT it to happen tho


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because that smile says otherwise


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I’m not smiling because of the bee stings


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned for derping then


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I can’t be happy?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because you sound pretty unhappy most of the time


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because yea I do kinda gripe a bit


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because yes, I'm left


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because oy, I have to rethink things...


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 19, 2020)

Banned because I deal with you


----------



## xara (Jul 20, 2020)

banned for dealing with them


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 20, 2020)

Banned for elmo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Banned because Papyrus


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 20, 2020)

Banned for reverting back into an Inkling.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Banned because you'll see me switching back and forth _*a lot*_


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 20, 2020)

Banned because I like Octolings a little better


----------



## Seastar (Jul 20, 2020)

Banned because that's fine


----------



## Mick (Jul 22, 2020)

Banned because the thread died


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 22, 2020)

Banned for reviving the thread.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 22, 2020)

Banned because thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned for killing the thread you dumb squid.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned again for killing the thread


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned because I already banned myself for that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 24, 2020)

Okey banned because you can’t go swimming


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned because... you can swim.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned for *STARE*


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned because _I'm watching you._


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned because I like being watched.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned because fine, I'll stare more then


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 24, 2020)

Banned because you'll be staring for a loooong time


----------



## xara (Jul 25, 2020)

banned for believing in me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for being cursed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for being an inkling and an octoling at the same time


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for being neither


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for orange title


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for being a deer fan


----------



## Mick (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for starting a new page


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for asymmetrical collectibles.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for one collectible


----------



## Seastar (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for 3k+ posts


----------



## TotalLoser (Jul 25, 2020)

banned for mint!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 25, 2020)

banned for being a total loser


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for having Bam failing to wake up Sherb and Bob from their nap.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for not explaining how you like onions cooked


----------



## rianne (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned for demanding an explanation from Shellzilla.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned because I just like cooked onions


----------



## rianne (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned because okay that's fair, but you're still banned for wanting an answer from them.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned because I want ice cream now thanks to your signature.


----------



## rianne (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned because you are totally understanding the whole vibe I was going for when I got my signature commissioned.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned because I too would like some ice cream.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned because I had cookies and cream ice cream


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 25, 2020)

Banned because how dare you not share any through the void and vagaries of the internet?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for not being FrogslimeUnofficial.


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for deku


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for Bam


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being the exact 66k reply


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for reply #66,001


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for Bob


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for banning for Bob


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for Sherb


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for Mint collectible


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for trophy collectible (congrats!)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for congratulating


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being too wild


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because you don't look like a senior at all, this is a fake ID


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for going to the moon


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for bright green eyes on your profile picture


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for solid beige background


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for almost having all the fruit collectibles


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because that’s the 8th time I’ve been banned for fruit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for flowers


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for only one flower


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 26, 2020)

banned for trophy


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for no trophy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for candy


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for fruit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for no fruit


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because I’m at 9 times!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being a local


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for not being a local


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for pink hair


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for human hair


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for... Is that even hair


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being a spaceman


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being trapped on the surface


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being supernatural


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for not being a feral child


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being *gasp* a child


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because you stand no chance against this army of children, you're outnumbered


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for,,, oh god, please spare me wild children!!


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because I'm not a child


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because you're not a child and I gotta make sure we keep the advantage


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being an astronaut


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for not allowing people to have dreams


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for taking your helmet off.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because I’m back now and you’ve been talking about feral children without me


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for leaving me to fight alone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because you’re trying to engage in combat alone


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because how was I supposed to know you ran away


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because I didn’t run away I got lost


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because I don't believe you


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because Evwirt is an utter maze


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for not knowing how to navigate


----------



## oak (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being too wild of a child. (Meant for Your Local Wild Child)

(is it too soon for me to make a joke)


----------



## Mick (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for skipping me.


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 26, 2020)

banned for having a cool pfp


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being nice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because I wanted to say that


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because uh, I just ate a cupcake. idk


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because I got lost in Evwirt again


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because that's just sad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because don’t be too sad. It’s kinda interesting seeing new areas actually


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for being wild


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned for not being wild


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Banned because you’re not wild either


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned for becoming an urchin


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned because I liked your old pfp better


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned because you'll forever be o'hare, no matter if you change your pfp to a jojo character


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned because no


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

banned because yes


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned because ding dong your ms wrong go back to zero


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned because bold of you to assume I'll go back to zero on my own, ms right


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned for cool collectible lineup.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned because frog


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 27, 2020)

Banned for over 14k posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for cute avi


----------



## Kurb (Jul 28, 2020)

banned for massive sig


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned because it doesn't go over the pixel limit


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for being totally not obsessed


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for Bam


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for no bam


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for deer pfp that isn’t bam


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for no Bam avatar


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for no Bam avatar as well


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned because you don’t have a Bam avatar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned bevause of your post count for beign here less than a month???


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for being official about frog slime


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for believing in us


----------



## Seastar (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for no slime uh being a forest ninja


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for only one candy is your lineup


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for not enough cake in your lineup


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for ruby collectable


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for being lost in love


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for having such a pretty avatar.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jul 28, 2020)

Banned for BALLS


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for so many eggs!!


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

banned for too much cake


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for too cute pfp


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned because it's illegal to be as good as art as you are


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for joining before me.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for being from Ninjago City


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned because that is too much cake for one person, come on, leave some for the rest of us


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned because actually, the cake free to take!!


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2020)

banned for being a sinner


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for super awesome art that I'm sorta jealous of


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for being in denial in your title


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for watering flowers in your animal crossing garden. Not only it is taking too long but you’re probably drowning them as well.


----------



## mib.iggy (Jul 29, 2020)

banned for loving onions 0-0


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for joining the forums last week


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for joining in 2016


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for being 20 bells from 1,000 bells


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for being a cool person


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for NINJA


----------



## mib.iggy (Jul 29, 2020)

banned for not checking my villager shop


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned for having a shop


----------



## mib.iggy (Jul 29, 2020)

banned for speaking the truth


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned because I've never seen you before.


----------



## Kurb (Jul 29, 2020)

banned for confusion


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

banned because cheese


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned because what cheese?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned because yes cheese


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned because no cheese


----------



## Seastar (Jul 29, 2020)

Banned because I love cheese


----------



## xara (Jul 30, 2020)

banned for loving cheese


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for adorable avatar and signature!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because I have never seen u :0


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for good art


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for responding to yourself


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for pancakes and cake


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for blood


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for pretty girl


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because it's the one and only Kim Jisoo


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for telling me who she is


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for not telling me who's in YOUR avatar


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because it is an OC


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because it looks like a cool oc bc blood


----------



## Cutesy (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because ty I love her


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for violent avatar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because you're a bit beat up in your avatar.


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for making me wonder what a frog-slime is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because it's not slime, it's mucus.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because I said so


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Banned because I said so


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because you would make a terrible mod


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because good thing i'm not a mod
and also


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because that's just the kind of mod we need for balance
Banned because while you may not be a mod, you sure are a ninja.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because ty


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 30, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Banned because ty


Banned because it was a joke bro


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because ik


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because cake


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because octo


----------



## Seastar (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because at least you're not trying to eat me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because I don’t want you eaten


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because that's a good idea


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because it's not slime, it's mucus.


BANNED BC THATS EVEN WORSE


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned because I agree with you


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 30, 2020)

Banned for agreeing


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Banned for being Meowth inside


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Banned for the amount of Jotaro there is


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Banned because _*you can never have enough Jotaro and that's a fact.*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

Banned because you are correct


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 31, 2020)

Banned because I'm glad we're on the same page


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because eat your cake.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because she can have your cake and eat it


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because my cake is stale


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because that's a shame


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because that was you in the chaos doc wasn't it


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I didn’t really use the chaos doc


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I may have been mistaken for someone else in the document at some point


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because you have about 4000 more posts than when I last saw that number.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because we’ve been busy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I somehow only have 2k posts


----------



## rianne (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because you made more posts in the months you've been here than the years I've been here lol. You'll exceed mine shortly.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because they're still 764 posts away from that.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I have no life so that’s should be easy


----------



## rianne (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because you go, Glen Coco.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

rianne said:


> Banned because you go, Glen Coco.


Banned because idk who that is but thank you


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I am confused


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because honestly same


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because who isn’t


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because your dating pool is going to be crazy high.


----------



## Clock (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned for warning about fish fashionistas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because have you seen Fish Tank?



k e r f u f f l e said:


> Banned because your dating pool is going to be crazy high.


That's the plan


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I have no idea what that is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because good call


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because 'frog pics' are l*wd >:00000000 im kidding, obviously but..


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because you know you aren't kidding.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I am concerned.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I'm scared of what you've guys seen


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because you haven't seen what we've seen


----------



## Seastar (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because I do not want to know what you've seen


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

k e r f u f f l e said:


> Banned because you haven't seen what we've seen


Banned because my curiosity has been peaked


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because the forbidden fruits are right here


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because nom nom


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Aug 1, 2020)

Banned because you might choke


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because good


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because fruit makes up 90% of my diet


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because at least you eat healthy though you may have no choice


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because you’re right I’d prefer ice cream and burgers


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because you're making me think about my bad eating habits.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because I miss them ((heh me too))


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned for possession of froot


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned for your profile picture lying about your username(why isn’t it a toxapex?)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because of uncreative title


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Aug 2, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because of uncreative title


Banned for not appreciating the smallest number that can be written as the sum of 2 positive integer cubes in 2 different ways(they are 9³+(10)³ and (12)³+1³ btw)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned for saying stuff I'm not smart enough to understand-


----------



## rianne (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because you're smart, shhh.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because your pfp is cute


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned for anime pfp


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned for great art pfp!


----------



## Hat' (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned for adorable sig


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because I don't see any hats


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because you’re not wearing your hairpin anymore


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because you noticed that


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because Inkling


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because I miss your old pfp


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because you're right, Jotaro is best boy


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because I'm so glad someone finally agrees with me :')


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because I don't even know him, actually.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because that's sad


----------



## toxapex (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned. Arrested for Jotaro Stan Crimes


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned for photograph of Pokemon Diamond/Pearl


----------



## Kurb (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because your floette is still sending incorrect HTTP requests
Also banned because happy anniversary this thread


----------



## Seastar (Aug 2, 2020)

Banned because I have no control over what happens with Poliwager's code.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 3, 2020)

Banned because Brownie is adorable.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Banned because you're right


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

BANNED bc NEON HU R T ITS 1:40 A M


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Banned because your title is scaring me a bit
Also, N E O N  I S  S U P R E M E


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

Banned bc being edgy makes me feel good about myself B”)
Also half of Ezra’s character development was centered around how to control his fear and let go of the past and that really resonates with me and-
gHggGhGgGGGGGGGGG NEONB


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2020)

banned for the very long ban


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 3, 2020)

Banned for having a really cute icon


----------



## Mick (Aug 3, 2020)

Banned for the animated signature & animated avatar combo, leave some motion for the rest of us :0


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

Banned for having the New Horizons collectible instead of a Pearl.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 3, 2020)

Banned for having lots of gifs


----------



## toxapex (Aug 3, 2020)

banned for three animal crossing towns in signature (too powerful


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 4, 2020)

Banned because who is your baby boy and who took them?


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 4, 2020)

banned for :0


----------



## xara (Aug 4, 2020)

banned for having no collectibles


----------



## Mick (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned because it's been several days and your time is up!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned because you went to space


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned because radioactive octo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned because I didn't choose to be that


----------



## Neb (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned for becoming an octoling.


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

NINJA

Banned for being a cosmog enthusiast


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned for having a lot of bells


----------



## rianne (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned for Pavé.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned for Hello Kitty character who I can’t remember the name of in a franchise I can’t remember the name of


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 8, 2020)

banned for having a well organized signature


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned for poggers


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned because your backstory is dark af


----------



## Toska (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned for only having 1 bell


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned because the rest are in the abd


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned because you gotta flaunt your wealth


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned for emojis in your title


----------



## Seastar (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned for calling your curse a camping trip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 8, 2020)

Banned because that’s basically what it is


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

banned for having a good lineup


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned because you are a ghost


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because you are a ghost


banned because _it’s not my fault im dead _


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned because your pizza eating went wrong


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned for having too much cake


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned for accurate title


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

banned for wanting to have two different aesthetics at once


----------



## rianne (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned for shy ghostie.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned cause idk what your title means even after looking it up


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned because I like your new avi


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned because ditto


----------



## Seastar (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned because you still need a doctor or something.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned because I’m alright really


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

Banned because your post number


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

banned for not knowing how to turn yourself into a frog


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because the ghost keeps disappearing??


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for being supernatural


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because blue bears aren't exactly natural either


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for dream address in your signature.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for a lot of poetic text in your signature


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for anime


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for Ruby


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for nervous looking octo


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because you'd be nervous too if you knew you had radiation poisoning.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because that’s fair


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for eating soap


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for not eating soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because I’m now realizing I may never be able to live it down 

Banned for having my back also ninja


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for forest ninja


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because I got double ninja'd


----------



## Rosie977 (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because it's consume or be consumed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because I need soap


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for ninjas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for so many ninja


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because I’m not sure you’re boiling your pepsi


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because what Rosie said is disturbing my OC


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because Ninja


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because I’m really rattled by the forest ninjas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because everywhere is just crawling with ninja


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because why are there ninjas?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because ninja are just cool like that


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because I really don’t want my hammock stolen again


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because it’s inevitable


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because the other choices of bedding are awful in Evwirt


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because I'm not stealing any hammocks.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for not being able to choose between being an inkling and octoling


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for banning someone with an identity crisis


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for being a nerd


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for not eating soap


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned for encouraging my endeavors


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 10, 2020)

*Banned for giving me non-binary memes and making me feel supported and loved >:0*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 10, 2020)

Banned because you deserve support


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for putting facts in your title


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

banned for also putting facts in your title


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for cute axolotl


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for suddenly having a crown, who do you rule?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I don't rule anyone.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because you rule


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for being nice


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because you rule, too.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I do not rule


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because you posted in the wrong thread, I believe you are looking for this one





__





						Tell a lie
					

Post something, anything that isnt the truth.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because you do rule and you are awesome.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 11, 2020

Ninja but still applies


----------



## Mick (Aug 11, 2020)

Mick said:


> Banned for being nice









But you rule too ^-^


----------



## xara (Aug 11, 2020)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I am confused


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because wait what’s happening


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for making me picture what frog slime is


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because frog “slime” can probably cure the flu or something


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

_Banned because *why*_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because it’s in the name of science! 
It’s not slime, it’s mucus eck


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for the cute axolotl in your signature.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for not having a username


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for offering nerdy headcanons


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for calling yourself an idiot


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because i am one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I object


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I know myself better than you and I can confirm I am one


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I also am one so checkmate


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because no


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because yes indeed


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I'm more of an idiot than you


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because you're smort


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because no u


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because that's true
Also double ban because wrong use of you're
Banned because of smart ninja


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for being an English teacher


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for forcing me to change my title


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because the title is correct-a-mundo


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned bc I ALREADY HAVE A HEADACHE AND THE NEON IS PAIN


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I'm sorrryyyy I'll change it since I have a backup


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned bc DONT WORRy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

banned because I already did and Imma keep it for a few minutes


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because _I’m sorry for being mean_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because _it wasn't mean and I like cheese_


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned bc _What does cheese have to do with it??_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because _idk but I'm changing it back soon I hope your head gets better_


----------



## Seastar (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned because I am lost


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned for being lost


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 11, 2020)

Banned cause I hope you feel better soon :c


----------



## Seastar (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because you are not an idiot.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because i am


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because you are *i n c o r r e c t*


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 12, 2020)

banned cuz ur sig has so much going on


----------



## rianne (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because you’re making a demand in your user title.


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because you won’t give me any collectible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because I'm not a big fan of hugs


----------



## nightxshift (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because you won’t give me a hug


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned frog because ouchie, I wanted to give you one

and banned above for begging for hugs


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because I'd like a hug but idk where to put my arms


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because relatable tbh


----------



## toxapex (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for having cake


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for calling yourself Toxapex when you're clearly a Granbull


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Banned for dream address in your signature.



You have everything _except_ a dream address in your signature. Banned for using up almost all the words


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Mick said:


> You have everything _except_ a dream address in your signature. Banned for using up almost all the words


Banned because what are you, the Sig Authority?


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Banned because what are you, the Sig Authority?



Banned because yes, you are under arrest


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because oh no....


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Bannned because what about my sig @Mick


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because you should believe in your sig before @Mick begins to abuse their power


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because oh no


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for having this much Jotaro on your person. There is no way someone has that much Jotaro just for personal use, we're onto you


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because one can never have enough Jotaro


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for believing in all of us


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because I don't believe in all of us, I believe in you~


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for believing in me in particular


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for inviting me to a potentially hazardous island


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for being vaguely interested in it


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because that's just how science works, you wouldn't understand


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because a lot of things in here can’t be explained by normal science


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for being first post on a new page


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for being a fan of one of my Murder Deer


----------



## Cutesy (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for having too many cute deer


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Bammed for being a bam fan


----------



## Mick (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for bamming the bam fan, fam


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost yet still needing a suit in space


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because rock doesn't need any love at all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for an over abundance of *eggs*


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for mimicking how I ordered my collectibles


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because are you gonna start a collectible lawsuit?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because are you gonna start a collectible lawsuit?


Banned because it's already started >:]


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because what can you say against 5 cakes


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Banned because what can you say against 5 cakes


Banned because that bakery's out of business >:]


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 12, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Banned because that bakery's out of business >:]


Banned because NOOOOOO


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for having the same mood as me


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because what are YOU, Officer Mood?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because I’m just a feral child not the police


----------



## xTech (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for not having anything left for me to steal


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because y’all keep taking my hammocks


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned for being a murder deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 12, 2020)

Banned because I don’t want to be a murder deer


----------



## toxapex (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for deer crimes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because that’s the species name I’m trapped as


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for wild


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because Ohare is still < Hopkins


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because Biskit > everyone including myself


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because valid, Biskit is great


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for agreeing with me because I didn't think anyone would lol


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned bc biskit is the worst


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for saying such atrocities!


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because ninja


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because there’s ninjas in Evwirt and I hate it


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because Evwirt sounds way more interesting than my life right now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because almost any fantasy setting sounds good rn


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because I’d rather have a boring life than a feral life at least I don’t fear for my life


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for getting a like


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for not getting a like at the time of me saying this


----------



## Seastar (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for falling in love with Jotaro


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

*banned because I cant help it*


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because you cannot help who you fall in love with <3


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned because true ;v;


----------



## toxapex (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for speaking the truth >: )


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 13, 2020)

Banned for your signature having Lumineon instead of Vaporeon which you claim to be the coolest.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for thinking of using fire magic in the forest


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because fire is a natural part of many forest ecosystems. Though I guess Evwirt isn't your typical forest.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because fire is a part of Evwirt but not the type that wipes it out completely


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because good point


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for always being the voice of reason whenever we decide to destroy something.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because destroying things is kinda bad (especially my “home”)


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because yes, destroying is bad.


----------



## rianne (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because if you were to change your sig to not have those adoptables, I'd have a more difficult time recognizing you.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because well, I'm too obsessed with adoptables to not have any there.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 14, 2020)

banned for not exactly golden crown


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for your signature. Let the Pikachu off the chair, he is going to spin too much and get sick!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because you changed your pfp


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for having the same pfp for over a day


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for having 6 cakes, now one of them is all alone


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for having mittens when you’re in summer


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for not understanding that space is very cold


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for being cold


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because I need that massive coat


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because I'll eat what I want.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because you REALLY don’t want to eat Evwirt’s food, no matter how much the voices beckon you to do so


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because what's the worse that can happen?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned cause you could die


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because a million bad things could happen depending on Evwirt’s mood


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because it hasn't happened to me yet so I'm practically immortal/invincible


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

banned for being an experiment gone wrong


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because it wasn’t her fault it was genes


----------



## Ichiban (Aug 14, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Banned because it wasn’t her fault it was genes


banned because pants do not make the person.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because who needs pants


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because even I wear pants as a feral child


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for the oxymoron that is feral pant wearer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because Super Star Saga yessss


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned cuz now I wanted to ban who you banned (I’m a feral child I wear what I want)


----------



## Clock (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for so many posts in one month


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because I never realized he joined a short time ago


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because I have a lot of free time now


----------



## Mick (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned so you can go spend it on something productive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because collig will do that to me anyways


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned for misspelling college.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 14, 2020)

Banned because who needs good spelling?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Bannes b2cause agresf, who needa giod sowllng whken giu cak taoj kwike twhus?


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned because _What are you doing?_


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned because know one nos anymore it pained me to type that


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Bannes for tuping taht


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 15, 2020)

baned becuz your rite; speling iz 4 foolz


----------



## Seastar (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned because I want to spell correctly.


----------



## xara (Aug 15, 2020)

banned for wanting to spell correctly


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 15, 2020)

banned for having too much positive feedback


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned for good art


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned because you HAVE killed people


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned for good taste in anime


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned because how so?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned because I don’t know what either of you are talking about


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because how so?


(there's Nanbaka in your signature and that's absolutely amazing)
skip


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned for trying to skip


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 15, 2020)

>:0 Banned for not letting me skip


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned for having the word “Cat” in your username.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 15, 2020)

Banned because your profile backdrop doesn't really match the rest


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because I don't know how many times your avatar has changed today (at least five that I've seen).


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because I’ve also done that


----------



## rianne (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because you've been a TBT member for less than six months.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because if that were an actual reason this site wouldn't be very successful.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because because R.I.P. previous signature


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned for animated avatar


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because I instantly recognized the Hyrule Warriors GIF and which map it's in, making me realize I played way too much of that game.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because clocks


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned for questioning who you are.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because I just want to do that


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned for not having another reason besides wanting to.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because that's a perfectly valid reason.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned for having a Weasley in your sig


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned for 0 bells smh.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because I put them in the ABD for interest safe keeping


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned for good financial practices.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 16, 2020)

Banned because in reality I spent almost all of my allowance on stickers and that's no joke


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for silly Spike


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because I'm imitating Origami


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because origami does not and should not involve the tongue


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because I think you misunderstood lmao but that's even better


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for being a clone of Origami.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for making me jealous of your dream prompt-


----------



## xara (Aug 17, 2020)

banned for being normal


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for having 18,108 posts as of the time I'm issuing this ban.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for all of these 2's and 3's!!!


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because you've outed me o m g illuminati confirmed.


----------



## Kurb (Aug 17, 2020)

banned for _wow thats a nice lineup_


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because you said a really nice thing and I'm very appreciative.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for not having edible villagers for that tasty looking sig gif.

Unless you count Marina


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because don't eat Marina


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because I agree with that


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for being too feral


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for cute aesthetic


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for even cuter pfp!!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because your avatar and signature really put me in a sleepover mood! :0


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because I never heard of AEST


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned! Because it's Australian Eastern Standard Time.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because ohh cool


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for changing so much to the point that you're not recognizable as an O'Hare stan.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because that is true


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because we don't allow facts on these here forums


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because that in itself was a fact.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because oh no a paradox


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned for allowing a paradox to happen. Thanks to you the space-time continuum will probably collapse now.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because oh crap


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because you must fix it with cake.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because you need cake too


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because yes there is never enough cake. Stale cakes > tasty cakes soz


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because??? I don't think that's healthy-


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because you must not question the power of the cakes.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because I'm so full and your sig is making me a bit sick
Though it's super cute


----------



## rianne (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because my apologies, pls digest ASAP so you won't be nauseated by its presence.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 17, 2020)

Banned because I'd rather not digest asap as I'm busy with other things


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned because I don't think you get to control that.


----------



## xara (Aug 18, 2020)

banned for being sleepy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned for not being sleepy.


----------



## Hat' (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned for being the very first writer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned for being an overstuffed pear


----------



## Mick (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned for being awake


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned for ninja


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned for 0 bells


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned for too many bells


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned because WAKE UP


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned because nah, I shall sleep for the TBT fair


----------



## rianne (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned because woah no don't do thaaaat.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned because sleep gud


----------



## Seastar (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned because that is very true


----------



## Clock (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned for sleepwalking octoling


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 18, 2020)

Banned because bee movie script.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned for cool sig


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned for cool sig


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned for nice collectibles


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

banned for being 25


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned because youre old too : )))


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 19, 2020)

banned for making everything A


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> banned for making everything A


banned because




a


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned for becoming Kurb.


----------



## xara (Aug 19, 2020)

banned for not becoming kurb


----------



## Seastar (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned because I don't want to be Kurb


----------



## rianne (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned because you're the top post for this page.


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 19, 2020)

banned cuz you're not the top post for this page


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 19, 2020)

banned for the cute art


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned for going slightly insane.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned becsuse aren't we all


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned because you are a landlord, apparently.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned for being a worldwide model.

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## rianne (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned because R I L E Y.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned because no one bans a fellow shared-name-person


----------



## rianne (Aug 19, 2020)

Banned because R I L E Y².


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned because R I A N N E.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned because D E K U.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned because S E A S T A R.


----------



## xara (Aug 20, 2020)

banned because izuku midoriya


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned for only four collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned for having even less collectibles.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned for having too many collectibles


----------



## rianne (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned because cool Jirachi and Munna and Musharna in your sig.


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned because the ice cream in your signature never shrinks despite constantly being eaten. Clearly you possess replicator technology that in our current era we could only dream of. With your help we could have infinite resources, yet you selfishly use your powers on a single ice cream sundae.


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 20, 2020)

banned because that was too clever


----------



## brysonkunz (Aug 20, 2020)

Your banned because I said so


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned because that mushroom is not friendly.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 20, 2020)

Banned because clocks don’t need connoisseurs


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

banned for assuming that clocks don’t need connoisseurs


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because you are still a ghost


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because I'm not sure there's a way to revive her


----------



## Mick (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because your middle name is clearly 'slime'


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because incorrect
but I wish


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned for trying to get us to guess your middle name


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because I got nothing else to do


----------



## Seastar (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because I don't have any guesses


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because I love that your aesthetic is so colorful!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because flowers like those can be poisonous


----------



## Zane (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned for putting safety before aesthetic


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned for cool collectibles


----------



## rianne (Aug 21, 2020)

Banned because you have an animated aesthetic going on right now.


----------



## xara (Aug 22, 2020)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Banned for also having a cute avatar


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Banned for being slepy


----------



## Seastar (Aug 22, 2020)

Banned because I actually am about to go to sleep


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Banned because good night


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 22, 2020)

Banned for having a middle name


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 22, 2020)

Banned because how do you know I'm not tricking everybody?


----------



## StressedJess (Aug 22, 2020)

Banned for possibly *not* having a middle name


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 23, 2020)

Banned for being a traveling ghost.

please don’t haunt me.


----------



## rianne (Aug 23, 2020)

Banned because you also have apples as your native fruit.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 23, 2020)

Banned because nice signature


----------



## MapleSilver (Aug 27, 2020)

Banned because according to the Wikipedia article "history of writing" the first writing appears during the pottery phase of the neolithic. According to a quick Google search, pottery began in the 7th millennium BC. As your dream is "very first writer" although you claim to be 25, this proves you are at least 8000 years old.


----------



## rianne (Aug 27, 2020)

Banned because you have utilized the envelopes collectible in such a seamless manner for your lineup.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 27, 2020)

Banned because idk what your pfp is from


----------



## Seastar (Aug 27, 2020)

Banned for not knowing Sanrio characters


----------



## xara (Aug 27, 2020)

banned for knowing sanrio characters


----------



## Toska (Aug 27, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 27, 2020)

Banned because what's a Toska?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 27, 2020)

Banned because dead memes remind me of gnomes


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2020)

banned for being a prisoner


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned for always being a ghost


----------



## rianne (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned for naming your NH island Sunyshore bc Pokémon reference.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because thanks for noticing


----------



## Toska (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned for having over 18,000 posts.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because of deer


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because no deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because don’t jinx it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned for liking pineapples on pizza


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because it’s good when the sauce is bbq


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because no it aint


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because I bet you haven’t tried it


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because why would you put a fruit on a pizza anyway


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because a tomato is a fruit


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because that's a salted sauce specifically for it


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because you spilled the salt


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because why aren’t you in the Olive Garden


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because that's where they throw out the scraps of the best food


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because I can’t fault you there with my situation


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because oh deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned for making puns out of my curse this isn’t funny


----------



## Seastar (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because I'm sorry


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 28, 2020)

Banned because it’s alright I’ll try other things


----------



## chocosongee (Aug 29, 2020)

banned cuz u roam in the deep woods


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Aug 29, 2020)

banned for wanting my money


----------



## rianne (Aug 29, 2020)

Banned because I've always wondered what's the story behind your username.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Aug 29, 2020)

rianne said:


> Banned because I've always wondered what's the story behind your username.


Lmao
Smoochs cause I think it's a cute word and I think it looks better without the e. PLH stands for peace, love, and happiness.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned for explaining and not banning


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2020)

banned for being a mess


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned for being a ghost 24/7


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned for cool goggles


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned for being an official of frog slime.


----------



## rianne (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned because you have more posts than me.


----------



## Zane (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned because I wanted to post on page 3333


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned because I didn't notice the page number


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned for not noticing this beautiful page


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 30, 2020)

banned because


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 30, 2020)

banned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 30, 2020)

banned for ban


----------



## Seastar (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned for being here to ban someone


----------



## rianne (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned because your total post count starts with 19, as well as your TBT on display.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 30, 2020)

Banned for mean potions


----------



## Pondo (Sep 1, 2020)

Banned for being too wild of a child


----------



## Seastar (Sep 1, 2020)

Banned not being a wild child.


----------



## Mick (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned for having so many villagers


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned for cool sig and I like how you did the links


----------



## Toska (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned for not having any tickets left D:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned for having an Evwirtian deer as your avatar


----------



## Seastar (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned for having a blue rose


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned for having Dora in your town, one of my favorite villagers who no one ever seems to mention.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned for having the power to temporarily burn down Evwirt


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned because don't make me do it again.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned because I’d rather you not


----------



## rianne (Sep 2, 2020)

Banned because nice fruit salad u got there.


----------



## xara (Sep 3, 2020)

banned for not having a fruit salad


----------



## rianne (Sep 3, 2020)

Banned because you're 1000% correct.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 3, 2020)

Banned for nice collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 4, 2020)

Banned because I swear whenever I look at your post number it increases by another 1000.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 4, 2020)

banned for being silver and not gold


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Banned because silver is just as cool


----------



## Seastar (Sep 4, 2020)

Banned for thinking you're not the best


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

Banned because I only speak truth


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

Banned because lies


----------



## rianne (Sep 4, 2020)

Banned because sassy.


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 4, 2020)

banned because excuse me what


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 4, 2020)

banned because that post matches your pfp


----------



## rianne (Sep 7, 2020)

Banned because you've caused me to revive this thread.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Banned for reviving the thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 7, 2020)

Banned for improper attire for space


----------



## Seastar (Sep 7, 2020)

Banned for everyone assuming I'm actually in space/the sky.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because it's time to wake up


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because it's never time to wake up


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because you’re right I’m sleeping wherever and whenever


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because that's a good way to ensure you get eaten by uh... "forest people" aka most likely moi


----------



## rianne (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned for shells n sheep


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned for flowers and sheep


----------



## rianne (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because catch those shooting stars now!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned cuz I already have (^(u )^ )


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 10, 2020)

banned because your username is too long


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because it’s my occupation


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because deer


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because there’s not much I can do about that


----------



## Seastar (Sep 10, 2020)

Banned because... sadly that's right


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for Pokemon-inspired town names


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for your insane amount of TBT


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for your insane amount of posts


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because I have no life


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because clearly you don't


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because that's right, _I'm not even heeeeereee



_


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because 2spooky4me


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for getting spooked.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for even more insane amount of posts than @Saltyy


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for frequently doubleposting on this thread.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because who are you, the grand authority on posts?


----------



## Zane (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for questioning their authority


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because who are you, the head on authority questioning??


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because who are you, Zelda? Oh wait.


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because who are you, Zelda? Oh wait.


 

Banned for only having 1 ticket


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for having too many bells


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because who are you, the main authority on bells?


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 11, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Banned because who are you, the main authority on bells?


Banned for talking about authority too much


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because I think I have a problem


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for being a ninja


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for talking about talking about authority too much

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2020

Damn too slow


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for being slow


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for being _fast_


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Banned for being _fast_


Banned for having a cute profile


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

banned for having less than 500 posts


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> banned for having less than 500 posts


Banned for having 2 bells


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for having 2 tickets


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

Katgamer said:


> Banned for having 2 bells


Banned because bold of you to assume I don't have some in my abd

DAMMIT SEASTAR BANNED FOR NINJA


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for uh... yelling.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

BANNED FOR NOT YELLING
can't believe you seastar


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

banned for not yelling in *RED LETTERS*


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned for all this yelling


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for all this yelling


_Banned for banning people_


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 11, 2020)

banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Admiral Sven (Sep 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> banned for hypocrisy



Banned for the sheer amount of cake in your sidebar.


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because 0/10 where is your cake


----------



## Seastar (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because sheep


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned because sheep


Banned because I said so


----------



## rianne (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because what you said is null and void.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 11, 2020)

Banned because in antiquity mischief was a word for especially bad actions


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 12, 2020)

Banned for posting 18 minutes ago


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 12, 2020)

Banned because now that post is 19 minutes old as of posting


----------



## bunn1es (Sep 15, 2020)

Banned because it's been about 3 days since your post :>


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 15, 2020)

Banned because it’s more like 4


----------



## bunn1es (Sep 15, 2020)

Banned because you're right xD


----------



## rianne (Sep 15, 2020)

Banned because I haven't seen you before.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 16, 2020)

Banned because I have definitely seen @bunn1es before.


----------



## bunn1es (Sep 17, 2020)

Banned because I've definitely seen you before!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

Banned because I love the villager in your avi


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 17, 2020)

Banned for animated avi


----------



## Seastar (Sep 17, 2020)

Banned for having a sheep.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 17, 2020)

Banned for not having a sheep


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for not having a Vesta collectible


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for _hypocrisy _


----------



## Mick (Sep 18, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned for _hypocrisy _



Banned because you _do_ have a Vesta collectible


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because _thank you_


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because I like your collectibles


----------



## Enxssi (Sep 18, 2020)

banned for having two towns


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for colored title


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

banned for less cake than I


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 18, 2020)

banned for too much cake


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

^
Banned for replying to a thread that has gone on for 15 years (since 2005 this thread has been here lol)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

banned for hypocrisy


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

banned for hypocrisy by calling someone a hypocrite when you are one yourself


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

banned because my 3 braincells can't follow


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

banned because your braincells have a sense of humor


----------



## Rosie977 (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because my braincells got ninjad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for having 8 cakes


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because who are you?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because I’m hungry right now


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for having way too many spoilers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

acnltesswillow said:


> Banned for having 8 cakes


banned because I have 12 but 4 are inactive


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because share your cake I’m starving


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

banned for eating cake without me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

banned because you have ninja skills


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for wanting cake
And being a super ninja


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 18, 2020)

banned for getting ninjad


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for bringing up forest ninjas


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

banned because im not a ninja, im the avatar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because I like ninjas


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for being official


----------



## Seastar (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned for not being official


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned cause I was gonna ban them for that


----------



## Zane (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because you couldn’t ban me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 18, 2020)

Banned because you’ve opened yourself up to it


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 19, 2020)

Banner for 2 green star fragments, they look radioactive


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 19, 2020)

Banned for typo


----------



## Seastar (Sep 19, 2020)

Banned for being awake


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2020)

Banned for giving candy to Pavé


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 19, 2020)

Banned because beast balls are best pokeball


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2020)

banned for having an opinion


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

banned for having a cool collectible lineup


----------



## Seastar (Sep 20, 2020)

Banned for also having a cool collectible lineup


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 20, 2020)

Banned for having an adorable pfp of oshawott and awesome collectible lineup


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Banned for being a cat woman


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Banned for having a rodent in your lineup


----------



## Seastar (Sep 21, 2020)

Banned for calling Mint a rodent


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 21, 2020)

Banned because squirrels are rodents


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 21, 2020)

Banned because I was going to say that


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned because too many tasty cakes


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned because you have no food at all


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2020)

banned for banning me before


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned because I can ban you as much as I want


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 24, 2020)

banned for having a cooler collectible lineup than me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned for less cake than I, mortal fool.


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned for showing Kirby doing a cursed dance


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Sep 24, 2020)

banned because it is not my fault you have eyes


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned because that's a lotta cake


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned because you only have one sweet


----------



## Seastar (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned because I don't see you with any cake.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned because fruit is sweet so it counts


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 24, 2020)

banned for living in evwirt. please get help im begging you-


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 24, 2020)

Banned because I’ve been trying to get out believe me


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 26, 2020)

banned for having a cool signature


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 26, 2020)

Banned for having no proper collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 26, 2020)

Banned for saying envelopes are not proper collectibles.


----------



## Holla (Sep 26, 2020)

Banned for having too many frost eggs when it’s still fall.


----------



## rianne (Sep 26, 2020)

Banned because hello magical being!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Banned for having a confused character as your pfp


----------



## ecstasy (Sep 27, 2020)

Banned because it's _Kuromi_


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Banned because your Kuromi isn’t confused


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 27, 2020)

banned because  you aren’t local, you’re in evwirt 👁👁


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 27, 2020)

Banned because I’ve said that Evwirt is local to everyone before


----------



## rianne (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because you've made me revive this thread.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because you didn’t need to


----------



## rianne (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because yes true.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because I had to go back to the deep woods


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 1, 2020)

banned because nobody cares jk jk


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because I keep mistaking you for Rianne.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because you're mistaken.


----------



## rianne (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because I love your username. Underrated word.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned because you have really nice collectibles


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned for having exactly 20,000 posts as of typing this.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 1, 2020)

Banned for having a ton of unopened letters (you’ll be let back once you’ve read them)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 2, 2020)

Banned for banning someone over mail


----------



## Seastar (Oct 4, 2020)

Banned for not banning anyone over mail


----------



## Seastar (Oct 5, 2020)

Banned for being Seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 5, 2020)

banned for irony or hypocrisy idk


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Banned because I don't see any frogs or slime


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 6, 2020)

Banned because I don't see any seastars


----------



## Seastar (Oct 6, 2020)

Banned because I don't see Rosie the cat.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 6, 2020)

Banned because you could hurt someone waving that umbrella around like that.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

Banned because you’re one to talk what with you holding FIRE


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Banned for being spooky.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Banned because you're tasty


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Banned for wanting to eat me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

banned for NOT being tasty


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Banned for spraying me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

banned for being a snake woman


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Banned for not giving me a turn on the play station


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

banned for not getting one yourself


----------



## Seastar (Oct 7, 2020)

Banned for eating too much cake


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Banned for being pink


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

banned for edgy spooktober


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Oct 7, 2020)

Banned for not being spooky


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Oct 7, 2020)

banned because I can be spooky


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Banned because I miss you


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 12, 2020)

banned for not being a seashell


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Banned because maybe I don't want to be a dead starfish


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 12, 2020)

Banned because that's understandable.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 12, 2020)

banned for not being maple syrup


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Banned for not being named Waluigi


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 12, 2020)

banned for not having a level 40 squirrel


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 12, 2020)

Banned for being a TBT old timer!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 12, 2020)

banned for not being toast


----------



## Seastar (Oct 12, 2020)

Banned for still using Photobucket after what they've done to your Samus image


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 21, 2020)

Banned for good aesthetic


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 21, 2020)

Banned for reviving the thread


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 21, 2020)

Banned for helping reviving the thread


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

Banned for being in the revived thread.


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 21, 2020)

Banned because so are you


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 21, 2020)

banned because hi


----------



## Rosie977 (Oct 21, 2020)

Banned because hello dere and your title is lies


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2020)

Banned because you have no title


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 22, 2020)

Banned because cat


----------



## rianne (Oct 22, 2020)

Banned because I think you changed your username.


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 22, 2020)

banned because I disliked my old username, so you’re banned for banning me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 22, 2020)

Banned because I said so also neat username


----------



## xara (Oct 22, 2020)

banned because it feels like ages since i saw one of your posts


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 22, 2020)

Banned because huh I guess I haven't been that active


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 22, 2020)

Banned for having a cute pfp


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for rude avatar


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for that amazing collectible lineup.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for playing with fire


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for not enough candies


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for only having a cupcake


----------



## Katgamer (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for having a cute deer on your pfp


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)

banned for


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for yelling


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for not yelling


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for not having any of my favorite villagers in your towns


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)

banned for chibi


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## toxapex (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for that cute swoobat in ur pfp


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned because that's not a Toxapex, that's a Granbull


----------



## StressedJess (Oct 24, 2020)

banned for excessive cuteness


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for lower case screaming in your title.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for being a clock connoisseur


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned because knowing Evwirt, you probably should fear the night.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for making a good point.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 24, 2020)

Banned for agreeing with something you don’t need to worry about


----------



## Zane (Oct 27, 2020)

Banned for esoteric reason to ban


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 27, 2020)

Banned for use of a fancy word


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 29, 2020)

Prohibited resulting from disparaging viewpoints concerning fanciful language.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned because I thought this was the user acronym game, and now I feel stupid.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned for being confused


----------



## rianne (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned because you didn't acknowledge he's trying his best. ; u ;


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned so that Midoriya is unbanned


----------



## Cutesy (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned for allowing someone to be unbanned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned for banning a good samaritan


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned because I always read your name as Frog's Lime Official in my head


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned because that’s a lemon not a lime


----------



## Zane (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned because there's no lime emoji and I'm taking it out on you


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned for banning faster than I can


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned because you got ninja’d


----------



## Seastar (Oct 29, 2020)

Banned because forest ninjas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 30, 2020)

Banned for the copious amounts of cats in your theme


----------



## Seastar (Oct 30, 2020)

Banned because it's my Halloween theme


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 2, 2020)

Banned for only having wolf link in only one of your new leaf towns


----------



## Seastar (Nov 3, 2020)

Banned because the other town is from 2013


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 3, 2020)

Banned because of the sheer contrast between that level 7 Inkay and *level 4019 Pachirisu*.


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2020)

banned for having a blue and yellow lineup,,


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 3, 2020)

Banned for slight pun in your sig


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2020)

Banned because I have no idea what the guy in your pfp is from and it’s *driving me crazy*.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 4, 2020)

Banned because the thread almost died.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 4, 2020)

Banned because we don't wanna jinx it!!


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Nov 5, 2020)

Banned for naming yourself toxapex and having a granbull as your avatar


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

Banned because math avatar.


----------



## xara (Nov 5, 2020)

banned because i misread that as “meth avatar”


----------



## rianne (Nov 5, 2020)

Banned because Celeste cannot be near that popsicle. D,:


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 5, 2020)

Banned for suffocating Zell in between two letters in your signature


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 5, 2020)

Banned for being an egg


----------



## toxapex (Nov 5, 2020)

Banned for cutesy cuteness


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 5, 2020)

Banned for your grin eating shoot


----------



## Seastar (Nov 5, 2020)

Banned for destroying a Pikachu balloon in your signature.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 6, 2020)

Banned for making me feed ruby apples


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2020)

Banned for being out to lunch.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Nov 9, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for being out to lunch.


Banned for not appreciating the beauty of math and criticizing my avatar for it. I mean seriously is stuff like pi hiding in the regularity of primes not awesome: 



. Also you should totally check out this guy, he does a phenomenal job explaining this stuff. Moreover, you do realize my avatar also contains an extremely clever joke right


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 9, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 11, 2020)

banned for kiki


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

Banned for 2 moon collectibles. Imagine the tidal force in your lineup.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

Banned because you have one different cake collectible trapped within all the other cake collectibles.  *How could you do this to it?  D:*

Banned for being a fire ninja.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 11, 2020)

banned for two candy canes, they'll have to fight to the death to see which is superior


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for too much candy.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for two candy !


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

banned for no candy


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for only one line of candy


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for too much candy


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for animal captivity


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned because... Those are my friends! They're not prisoners or anything.


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for staying fresh


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

No I mean the collectible in your lineup


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 13, 2020)

banned for having 66 bells
are you planning to kill all the jedi or smth? sus


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for yelling to loud


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for not yelling enough.


----------



## Clock (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for bringing ribbon back


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for playing Splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for not editing your posts when you get ninja'd


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for assuming I’ve been ninja’d


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for not knowing what I mean


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for banning without a good reason


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned because I need to split you and Seastar up


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned because good idea


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for having only candy for every meal


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for being excited for Halloween 14 days after halloween


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for having a good point


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for not realizing I did my math wrong, it’s actually 13


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for not giving an actual reason.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned because I am talking to you to much


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 13, 2020)

banned for spooky pfp in november


----------



## Seastar (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for spooky signature in November


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for being a ninja


----------



## Lothitine (Nov 13, 2020)

Seastar said:


> Banned for spooky signature in November


LMAO FORGOT I HAD THAT
banned for still being in evwirt smh


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for having too many letter A's in your title


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned because on mobile your name cuts at the worst point so it’s like:
Katzenjamme
r


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

banned for being on mobile


----------



## toxapex (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for Bobaganda


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 13, 2020)

banned for Shoot eating grin


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Nov 13, 2020)

Your banned because 
Your banned because 
Your banned because 
Your banned because
Your banned because 
Your banned because 
Your banned because 
Your banned because 
Your banned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2020)

Banned for deja vu


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2020)

banned for getting kicked in your soul


----------



## toxapex (Nov 14, 2020)

Banned for owning a friday the 13th candy on saturday the 14th


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2020)

Banned for your signature taking such a long lunch break


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 14, 2020)

Banned for being funny.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 14, 2020)

Banned for being really nice.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2020)

Banned for being an epic squid kid


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 15, 2020)

Banned for not specifying what type of frog you are. Inquiring minds wanna' know.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 15, 2020)

Banned for only having one mitten.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 15, 2020)

Banned because your mail is trapped between your eggs and flowers.  How are you ever going to find it in this mess?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 15, 2020)

Banned for having a correlating theme for every time of the year.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 15, 2020)

Banned for soul-kicking detection


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned for accidentally killing the thread.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned because it wasn't an accident >: )


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned for >: )


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned because smilies are not a good ban reason (ò(λ )ó )


----------



## ACNH_walnut (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned because your in forest prison


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned because this is the grammar police and you're under arrest


----------



## Seastar (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned for being the grammar police.


----------



## Stil (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned for staying fresh


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned for having ten pokeballs when you can only have six Pokemon on your team at a time.


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned for secretly being Professor Oak


----------



## moonbxwy (Nov 24, 2020)

Banned for liking too much pink. xD


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for acting like pink is bad.


----------



## moonbxwy (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for staying fresh.


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for being an anime girl


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for claiming to be a pastry


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for being trapped in woods which somehow have internet


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned because you’ve never heard of these:


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for being an idiot
It’s a pine tree


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned because how these are more common than you’d think


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned because those don’t exist where I live and being rude that I don’t know what they are


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned because I just want to show where my internet comes from
Also you didn’t make it clear that you knew at first


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned because those prob would not exist INSIDE a forest


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for arguing so harshly


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned because that’s an unfair assumption


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned because... yeah, sorry.


----------



## radiical (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for making an unfair ban


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for meme profile picture


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

banned for gif pfp


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for being a lala loopsy (however it’s spelled)


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for being too lazy to check the spelling.


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for not being fresh


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for assuming I'm not.


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for being rude squid


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for... no, I'm sorry.


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for being a nice person I’m sorry I said the previous thing


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

banned for banning me for being a lalaloopsy


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Nov 25, 2020)

banned for not having a fox as your icon forestfox >:3


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 25, 2020)

banned for skipping me


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for having a pumpkin at thanksgiving


----------



## Seastar (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for thinking pumpkins are Halloween only


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for dangling your legs over the stage


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 25, 2020)

Banned for dancing person


----------



## Seastar (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for being a cinnamon roll


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for morphing from Callie to marie


----------



## Seastar (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for noticing


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for acting like I wouldn’t notice


----------



## Seastar (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for well, actually I'm glad someone noticed.


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for.....honestly I got nothing


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for honestly having nothing.


----------



## toxapex (Nov 28, 2020)

banned for starscream


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for Granbull


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for transformers


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

banned for making a cat draw for you


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned because your title means 'Deliver'.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 28, 2020)

banned for not being enlightened
"ring(ing) out" is better to the context of the song I suppose


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 28, 2020)

Banned for uhhhh love live pfp


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

banned for hesitating 🏖


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for having snowflakes in your name when it’s not winter


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned because who's this "Andre"


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for not knowing that my name is Andrea >:^


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Unbanned because my bad


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for being named Jack


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned because you had me at potato fries but lost me at magic basketball.


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

banned for having too many frost eggs


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

banned for andre as title if your name is andrea


----------



## nightxshift (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for having a Christmas themed pfp before Christmas  >:^


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for creepy smiley face in your signature


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

banned for staying fresh


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for Christmas pfp.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

banned for kinda useless gif


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned because this post is sponsored by Pork Soda


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned because pork soda sounds gross


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

unbanned because ^^^


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

banned for unbanning


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 29, 2020)

Unbanned for banning me for unbanning >: D


----------



## sunnibunniva (Nov 29, 2020)

banned for putting a space instead of a nose >:^D


----------



## Holla (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for having an “updating sig”


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for all those candies


----------



## Seastar (Nov 29, 2020)

Banned for no candy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 30, 2020)

Banned for high-level critters


----------



## StressedJess (Nov 30, 2020)

banned for pork soda commercial


----------



## rianne (Dec 2, 2020)

Banned for distressed user title.


----------



## xara (Dec 4, 2020)

banned for being on a semi-hiatus


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2020)

Banned for barfing cloud


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2020)

Banned for no barfing cloud.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Dec 4, 2020)

Banned for also lacking a barfing cloud


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2020)

Banned because oh ****, you right.  : D


----------



## Seastar (Dec 4, 2020)

Banned for swearing


----------



## ForestFox (Dec 4, 2020)

Banned for no Christmas collectible


----------



## toxapex (Dec 4, 2020)

Banned for HAVES christmas collectible


----------



## Mick (Jan 2, 2021)

Banned for surviving without being banned for nearly a whole month


----------



## Seastar (Jan 2, 2021)

Banned for reviving the thread


----------



## rianne (Jan 5, 2021)

Banned for being festive.


----------



## Holla (Jan 5, 2021)

Banned for an avatar that is questioning things.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2021)

Banned for punishing me.


----------



## shion (Jan 5, 2021)

banned for having stitches on your island when i don't >:c


----------



## Holla (Jan 5, 2021)

Banned for being from the same country as me


----------



## Seastar (Jan 5, 2021)

Banned for using a real location.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 5, 2021)

Banned for having a tricoloured puppy plush collectible.


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 5, 2021)

banned for onion smell


----------



## Neb (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for having a leftover Christmas theme!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for being a hypocrite. You have a green Christmas stocking collectible! I hope you didn't take this personally.


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for having no collectables


----------



## Toska (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for having 100% feedback rating


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for having the same rating


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for being the third person in a row for having a 100% rating.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for lack of feedback on your ratings


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

Neb said:


> Banned for having a leftover Christmas theme!


Hey, I'll take it down when I take down my xmas tree irl lol

Banned for leaving a trail of frog slime wherever you post (clean up after yourself, geez!)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for having your username hard to read if put over a white background.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for missing the event that gave that white username


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for having two New Leaf towns.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for not having 682 bells displayed


----------



## Neb (Jan 6, 2021)

Banned for almost reaching an unlucky number of posts.


----------



## shion (Jan 8, 2021)

banned for having pears on your island


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2021)

banned for having a pink aesthetic


----------



## Holla (Jan 8, 2021)

Banned for having a justified right signature


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 8, 2021)

Banned for only having 4,468 posts in 8 years


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2021)

banned for having 13k posts in the span of 10 months


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2021)

Banned for having almost 24k posts in the span of over 5 years.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 9, 2021)

Banned for not having that much.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 9, 2021)

Banned for having even less despite joining earlier than the above poster.


----------



## Neb (Jan 9, 2021)

Banned for having a reasonable amount of posts considering the account’s age.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 9, 2021)

Banned for banning someone because of their number of posts.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 10, 2021)

Banned for being the 67,115th post one this thread


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

Banned for having an even 200 bells


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2021)

Banned for having over 1k bells!


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 10, 2021)

Banned because where did all those bells in your sidebar go?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2021)

Banned for asking me where my bells went.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 10, 2021)

Banned for onions


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 10, 2021)

Banned for possibly using that same reason to ban me again.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 11, 2021)

banned for onions


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2021)

Banned for using the same reason as Seastar.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 11, 2021)

banned for being too nice!!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 11, 2021)

Banned for being too happy


----------



## Toska (Jan 11, 2021)

Banned for not being as happy as SmoochsPLH


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 11, 2021)

Banned for not showing your emotions.


----------



## Neb (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned because I don’t know what F1 is.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned because it stands for Formula 1 racing.


----------



## Holla (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned for being such a nice person


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned for your title fitting this thread..?


----------



## Seastar (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned because your title makes me crave peanut butter


----------



## Kars (Jan 18, 2021)

banned for liking Callie better than Marie


----------



## Seastar (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned for not knowing my previous avatar was Marie.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned for telling me to stay fresh.


----------



## Holla (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned for not being a fresh squid kid


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned for a lot of candy


----------



## Seastar (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned for not enough candy


----------



## Plainbluetees (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned because you are forcing Isabelle to carry a dog in your collectible lineup


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 18, 2021)

banned becus your dogs have nothing healthy to eat


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2021)

Banned for having no dogs


----------



## Holla (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned for only have 2 candies in your lineup.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned for having too much candy in your lineup.


----------



## Holla (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned because you can never have too much candy.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned because believe me, you can have too much candy


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 19, 2021)

banned for your signature always getting the song pork soda stuck in my head


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned because I don't know what pork soda even is.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned because its *Sunnyshore* island, not sunyshore


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jan 19, 2021)

banned because you keep your cake around the dog

dont let him eat it


----------



## Seastar (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned because you put a flower in your cake.



thetessagrace said:


> Banned because its *Sunnyshore* island, not sunyshore


Actually, the Pokemon city is spelled Sunyshore for some reason.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 19, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned because you put a flower in your cake.
> 
> 
> Actually, the Pokemon city is spelled Sunyshore for some reason.


Banned because you know more about pokemon than I do


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned because you didn't know Sunyshore


----------



## Holla (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned because Sunyshore city has a weird layout


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 19, 2021)

Banned because everything is sailor moon themed and its just too cute for my cold soul


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 20, 2021)

Banned for being a cold soul


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2021)

Banned for having an even amount of bells


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 20, 2021)

Banned for not having an odd number of bells.


----------



## DVD (Jan 20, 2021)

Banned for caring about other people's amount of bells


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2021)

I can’t ban you... you’re just too cool.


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2021)

Banned for not banning


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 20, 2021)

banned for having the cutest pfp


----------



## Holla (Jan 20, 2021)

Banned for using Buzz Lightyear's signature line.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 20, 2021)

banned for havinf a cute aesthetic


----------



## DVD (Jan 20, 2021)

Banned for using a spoiler to reveal other spoilers


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

banned because i don’t think i’ve seen you before. :’o


----------



## Neb (Jan 21, 2021)

Banned for having a really good lineup.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 21, 2021)

banned for loving cosmog more than me lol


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 21, 2021)

Banned for having brown phone boxes :O


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 21, 2021)

Banned for having your username exceed into the second row.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 21, 2021)

Banned for never elaborating on your love for onions


----------



## Enxssi (Jan 21, 2021)

banned for having a switch code


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 22, 2021)

Banned for poetry in your sig


----------



## shion (Jan 22, 2021)

banned for making me think about what pork soda would taste like


----------



## Neb (Jan 22, 2021)

Banned for having a sudden change in theme


----------



## Holla (Jan 22, 2021)

Banned for too much purple


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 22, 2021)

ur banned in the name of the moon

lol sorry i had to


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jan 22, 2021)

Banned for having under 1k posts


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 22, 2021)

Banned for having thousands of posts in double digits.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 23, 2021)

Banned for not telling us the year of Rocco's iconic quote


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Jan 23, 2021)

Banned for having ZIPPER in your lineup!!


----------



## Lucas4080 (Jan 26, 2021)

Banned because he's just there to have a good time... and give you eggs.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 26, 2021)

Banned for having Zipper in your lineup that gives me flashbacks of Bunny Day 2020.


----------



## Holla (Jan 26, 2021)

Banned because while Zipper is creepy, he isn't a bad guy.


----------



## DVD (Jan 26, 2021)

Banned for defending Zipper


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

banned for mentioning the creepy rabbit's name


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 26, 2021)

banned for calling zipper creepy >:c


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 26, 2021)

banned for thinking he's not 
he's terrifying lol


----------



## Toska (Jan 26, 2021)

Banned for having your DA as your title


----------



## Neb (Jan 26, 2021)

Banned because I can’t pronounce your title.


----------



## Toska (Jan 26, 2021)

Banned because you never talk about cosmog


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2021)

Banned for too much cake


----------



## tokumeikibou (Jan 27, 2021)

banned for callie instead of marie


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jan 27, 2021)

Banned because your line up look messy


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2021)

Banned because your lineup is tiny


----------



## Toska (Jan 27, 2021)

Banned for having 3 candies in your lineup


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 27, 2021)

banned for having 4 cakes in ur lineup


----------



## Holla (Jan 27, 2021)

Banned for only having a single row lineup


----------



## xara (Jan 27, 2021)

banned for having a candy lineup


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 27, 2021)

banned for only having one candy in your lineup!


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2021)

Banned for having no candy.


----------



## Neb (Jan 27, 2021)

Banned for being from Ha Ha I Don't Know city.


----------



## Holla (Jan 28, 2021)

Banned for being born during the current century


----------



## Seastar (Jan 28, 2021)

Banned for not being born during the current century.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 28, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned for not being born during the current century.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jan 28, 2021)

banned for being a weeb


----------



## Seastar (Jan 29, 2021)

Banned for calling someone a weeb.


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 29, 2021)

banned for not knowing where ur from


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2021)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 30, 2021)

Banned for having a signature.

And I’m banned for not having one.  : ’ D


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2021)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 5, 2021)

banned because we all know Marie is better than Callie


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned because I don't actually have a preference


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for still telling me to stay fresh. I'm not food.


----------



## Faceless (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for having a problem with the Squid Sisters


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

banned for not having a problem with the squid sisters
i actually have no problem with them either


----------



## Faceless (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for having an Animal Crossing profile pic


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

banned because ur profile picture scared me when i first saw it


----------



## Faceless (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for being scared


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for cute signature


----------



## Faceless (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for equally cute signature


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned because Jellie is adorable.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned because the character in your signature has been staring at me from on a chair behind some candles for at least a year now.  Is he going to say something, or should I say something first?


----------



## Faceless (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for banning someone


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 5, 2021)

banned for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned because I just broke the chain.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned because I love your lineup wh-


----------



## Toska (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for having an orange in your lineup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for having a red star fragment in your lineup which as if it wasn't hard enough to spawn them.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 5, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Banned because I said so


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 5, 2021)

banned for using my line.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 5, 2021)

banned for having a set theme for your sig and avi


----------



## Seastar (Feb 5, 2021)

Banned for making me want peanut butter


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 6, 2021)

banned for radishes


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 6, 2021)

banned for being from my nonexistant basement


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2021)

Banned for not having a basement


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 6, 2021)

Banned for potentially having a basement.


----------



## Toska (Feb 6, 2021)

Banned for not knowing if I have a basement
Because I do....


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 6, 2021)

Banned for not having the knowledge that I have a basement.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 7, 2021)

Banned because who has basements these days?


----------



## Seastar (Feb 7, 2021)

Banned because I don't like my basement


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2021)

banned for not liking your basement.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 8, 2021)

banned because you haven’t acknowledged the fact that *i’m in your basement*


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned because nobody should be in my basement.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

banned because we're still talking about basements


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned because I don’t have a basement.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned because we're all in the basement.


----------



## DVD (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned because bold of you to assume my current location


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 8, 2021)

banned for destroying the basement chain


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned for attempting to restart the chain


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned for banning someone for attempting to restart the chain.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

banned for banning someone for banning someone else


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone else who banned someone else.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

banned because there are too many chains


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 8, 2021)

banned for being obsessed with a bird


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

banned for being obsessed with peach lol
that bird is the greatest character nintendo has ever created


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned because you're pfp looks too cool and we just can't allow that here


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned for almost having a full collectible lineup


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned because the link to feed Luna a cookie doesn’t work for me :-|


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2021)

Banned because I can't fix that
It used to work but I'm aware it doesn't now.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 9, 2021)

banned for luna having a very high level


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned because Luna deserves it for being 12+ years old.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

banned because who's luna
i legit have no idea what's going on rn lol


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned because maybe you can't see signatures


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

banned because ur correct, idk what a signature is


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned because it’s the little thing at the bottom of your post

If you are on mobile, you need to rotate your phone to the side or put your browser on desktop view to see it. Mine lists all my villagers.


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned for giving out information on where signatures are


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned for having a cute signature


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 9, 2021)

banned for being online


----------



## Plainbluetees (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned because your Kirby pfp and username combo is cool


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned for a _sweet_ lineup


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned for the Hollywood sign in your signature.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned for the cool glasses in your signature.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 9, 2021)

banned because i can't see ur signature without moving my phone 
i'm too lazy to move my phone


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned for not turning your phone


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 9, 2021)

banned for having 2 bells


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned for not having any collectibles in your lineup


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 9, 2021)

banned for not enough yellow (is it your fav color? it's mine too!!!)


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 9, 2021)

Banned for displaying your user title color change item.


----------



## ``` (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for not making scrambled eggs with those collection of eggs in your lineup.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)

banned for a very winter-y lineup


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

banned for having so many posts


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for using only 1 of the lineup spots in the second line


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for having too much candy.


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for telling me to stay fresh


----------



## Cirice (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for being in every game I've played so far


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for joining TBT the same month as I did.


----------



## Holla (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for having an egg-cellent lineup that Zipper would approve of.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for having a sweet lineup that Jack would approve of.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

banned for having a complete lineup when i domt


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

banned because there's nothing wrong with an incomplete lineup lol


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned for loving Revali


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 10, 2021)

banned because revali is a beautiful being and deserves everyones love


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 10, 2021)

Banned because I have no reason to ban you


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 10, 2021)

banned because you call me Baldy
which is offensive but I call you Fatty so it doesn’t really matter
I just realized how immature I am for my age


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 10, 2021)

banned for off-center lineup


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 10, 2021)

banned because i’m _looking for _a centered lineup. It is not my fault


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for liking bloody looking coal


----------



## Neb (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned because I don’t see a frog.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned because the real frogs are the friends we made along the way


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for being upside down in both your profile picture and signature.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

banned because zeraora is just electric lucario
zeraora is actually pretty cute but it is just an electric lucario lol


----------



## Cirice (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for having posted more than me in such a shorter span.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for not posting enough


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

banned for posting too much


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for an odd number of bells


----------



## Seastar (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for a tiny number of bells


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

banned for having isabelle in ur lineup
it's probably just me but i really don't like isabelle lol


----------



## Toska (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for having two mushrooms in your lineup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 11, 2021)

Banned for have a sad-looking Nook in your lineup


----------



## Holla (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because I keep seeing usernames with frog in them as of late just like yours.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because didn’t you know?  Frogs are taking over the world now.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 12, 2021)

banned for so many eggs


----------



## Holla (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because eggs are delicious and full themed lineups are in right now.


----------



## ``` (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned for not praising Zipper the rabbit for giving out eggs to everyone.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because Zipper is creepy


----------



## King koopa (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because i don't get why zipper gets so much hate.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because he's creepy


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because how else is he gonna pay the bills


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because why should we care?


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because i care about the bills


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because you should pay the bills if you care.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because I thought I payed the bills but no one noticed


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because you should've said so to prevent unnecessary bans.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because i said so


----------



## Seastar (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because you didn't give a good reason.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because according to my mum, it's a good reason lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned for having your mother getting involved to ban people.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because she actually didn't lol
she just says that all the time like every other parent i know


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned because you fibbed smh


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because i never said she said it at that specific moment 👁👁


----------



## King koopa (Feb 12, 2021)

Banned for using 👁👁 (each time I see that it gives me nightmares)


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 12, 2021)

banned because this 👁👁 is funny


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2021)

Banned because that does not make me laugh


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 18, 2021)

banned for not laughing


----------



## arikins (Feb 18, 2021)

banned because it gives me nightmares as well


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 18, 2021)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 18, 2021)

Banned for joining in 2018.

Unless you joined earlier in 2012 or before then, good luck banning me for the same reason.  Lmao.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 18, 2021)

Banned for having too many eggs


----------



## King koopa (Feb 18, 2021)

Banned for having too many robots


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 18, 2021)

Banned for having not enough robots


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 18, 2021)

Your banned for only using 2020 Christmas collectibles


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 18, 2021)

banned for using your instead of you're


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 18, 2021)

Your banned for not using your instead of you’re


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Feb 19, 2021)

banned for doubling down on your error


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 19, 2021)

Banned for not displaying any collectibles.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 19, 2021)

Banned for having eggs that never hatch


----------



## ``` (Feb 19, 2021)

Banned for having a Pokémon inside your Pokeball collectible avatar spin for eternity.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for not reving the thread


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for reviving the thread with the word "reving".


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Holla (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for having a bunch of numbers in your username.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for being a great friend.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for too many robots


----------



## ``` (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for that shiny Pichu not evolving into Pikachu in your signature.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for assuming I want to evolve it.


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for freshness


----------



## tessa grace (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned because robots might take over


----------



## ``` (Feb 24, 2021)

Banned for not knowing that the robopocalypse has begun.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 25, 2021)

banned for reminding me the robopocalypse is happening


----------



## King koopa (Feb 25, 2021)

banned because nobody told me the robopocalypse is happening and now we will all die unprepared


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 25, 2021)

Banned for driving to moonview highway which would most likely get you flattened into a pancake.


----------



## Holla (Feb 25, 2021)

Banned because if you know how to drive properly you can avoid being flattened on Moonview Highway.


----------



## ForeverALoan (Feb 25, 2021)

Banned for owning too much candy and not sharing


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 25, 2021)

banned because u only share candy on halloween, it's the law


----------



## ``` (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for following a non-existent law.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Feb 26, 2021)

banned for not following this non-existent (yet important!) law


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for not having proof of following this said non-existing law.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned because I’m breaking the chain, and you’re banned for hiding your town and island info in spoilers!


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for breaking a chain.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for not participating in the chain.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for chain cult.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for assuming it's a cult.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned because how do I know it’s not?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for not knowing because the evidence is there showing that the chain only lasted four posts.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

banned because there's a new chain everytime i come to this thread


----------



## King koopa (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned because that's how the thread lives


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 26, 2021)

banned for constantly driving


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for ninjaing me


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Firesquids (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for too many posts


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for not enough posts.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for _*a lot*_ of posts.


----------



## King koopa (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned because this is a never ending thread that has been going on since 2005, so of course there's a lot of posts lol


----------



## Seastar (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for thinking I meant the thread


----------



## King koopa (Feb 26, 2021)

Banned for i see now oops and because that's the rule I have to ban you


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 27, 2021)

banned for too much cake


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2021)

Banned for not enough cake.


----------



## ``` (Feb 27, 2021)

Banned for eating my last piece of cake that I saved for dessert.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 27, 2021)

Banned for that dancing animal in your signature.


----------



## Toska (Feb 27, 2021)

Banned for having a really pretty signature


----------



## Seastar (Feb 27, 2021)

Banned for also having a pretty signature.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Mar 6, 2021)

Banned for stayin' fresh.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 7, 2021)

Banned for having a number in your name.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 7, 2021)

Banned for having two Inkays in your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 7, 2021)

Banned for having variety in your lineup and yet, they're all eggs feeling the same from each other.


----------



## Holla (Mar 8, 2021)

Banned for having a bunch of different coloured text in your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 8, 2021)

Banned for having varying colours in your signature.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 8, 2021)

banned for not reviving the thread


----------



## Toska (Mar 8, 2021)

Banned for driving to moonview highway


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 8, 2021)

banned for having an adorable signature/icon


----------



## Holla (Mar 9, 2021)

Banned for being in the central time zone.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 9, 2021)

Banned for being biased against someone who lives in a different time zone.


----------



## gaylittlekat (Mar 10, 2021)

banned for loving onions


----------



## Holla (Mar 10, 2021)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 10, 2021)

Banned for the Sailor Moon theme


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 10, 2021)

Banned because that guy has been screaming in your signature for awhile.  He must be pretty tired by now.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 10, 2021)

Banned for changing your name back so fast.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 10, 2021)

banned for having a 7-year-old account


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

banned for not even having a 1 year old account
and then there's me, who has been here even less 👁👁


----------



## Seastar (Mar 10, 2021)

Banned for using a creepy face.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

banned for thinking it's creepy
i'm sorry is this better


----------



## Faceless (Mar 10, 2021)

Banned for having hello kitty stickers in your profile pic


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

banned for thinking they're all hello kitty when there's only 1 hello kitty


----------



## Faceless (Mar 10, 2021)

Banned for correcting me


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 10, 2021)

banned for allowing urself to be corrected


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 10, 2021)

banned for aesthetically pleasing pfp


----------



## Toska (Mar 10, 2021)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## Lucas4080 (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned for really a cute colour scheme


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned for having Splatoon 3 brainrot


----------



## Toska (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned for always staying fresh


----------



## ``` (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned for Diana constantly waving.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned for everyone in your pfp constantly staying in that pose.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned for reverting your name back to Midoriya. Now that one person won't know where Zhongli went!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned because where even is zhongli


----------



## Porxelain (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned for all the slices of cake!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned because at least I didn't fill my inventory with it


----------



## ``` (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned because you should've filled up your inventory with cake because cake is delicious.


----------



## Holla (Mar 16, 2021)

Banned for having so many Christmas collectibles on display in March...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 17, 2021)

Banned for only have five collectibles.


----------



## Toska (Mar 17, 2021)

Banned for no collectibles


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 17, 2021)

banned for posting so much


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Banned for posting so little


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 17, 2021)

Banned for only having 697 posts after 7 months


----------



## Holla (Mar 17, 2021)

Banned for having way more posts than me even though I’ve been here 7+ years compared to you being here only almost a year.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Banned for joining one day, 7 years before I did


----------



## Toska (Mar 18, 2021)

Banned for having the raffle ticket in your lineup.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 18, 2021)

Banned for not having the raffle ticket in your lineup.


----------



## ``` (Mar 18, 2021)

Banned for Izuku Midoriya refusing to let me have a sip of his cup of coffee.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 18, 2021)

banned for always making me giggle with your signature (dance doggy dance!)


----------



## Seastar (Mar 18, 2021)

Banned for cute dancing Pikachu.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 18, 2021)

Banned for complimenting people.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 18, 2021)

Banned for not wanting me to compliment people.


----------



## Holla (Mar 18, 2021)

Banned for being older than me (even if it’s only by a little over a year)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 19, 2021)

Banned for joining way earlier than me.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 20, 2021)

Banned for... onions?


----------



## Toska (Mar 20, 2021)

Banned for _no _onions


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 20, 2021)

Banned for being one of the many people to ban others, especially me that has something to do with onions.


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 21, 2021)

banned for onions again onions aren't good


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

banned for not liking onions.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned for always being a ghost


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned for always being an inkling


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 21, 2021)

banned for using the best villager as a profile picture


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned because, what is that thing in your signature?


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 21, 2021)

banned for not realising its that characters cute little beholder pet! his name is liveclock and he's like infinite storage but he has to swallow everything first
cute might be an exaggeration 
also to clarify its dungeons and dragons related from the podcast JRWI hehe


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned for having your spoiler telling me to open it.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 21, 2021)

banned for many spoilers in your signature


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned for having a screaming man in your signature


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned because he must atone for his crimes


----------



## Seastar (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned because who is this man?


----------



## Toska (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned for not knowing who this mysterious man is


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned for not telling us the mysterious man's name.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 21, 2021)

Banned for not watching Great Pretender


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 22, 2021)

Banned for not knowing that I have different tastes.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 22, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Banned because I said so


----------



## Toska (Mar 22, 2021)

Banned for not giving a real reason to ban somebody


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 22, 2021)

Banned for giving a real reason to ban someone.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 22, 2021)

banned for being a weeb still lol


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 22, 2021)

Banned for dancing pikachu avatar


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 23, 2021)

banned for being mean to pikachu while you have the pikachu egg


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 23, 2021)

banned for having only 2 tasty cakes in your lineup because you can never have enough


----------



## Stil (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for having 10 tasty cakes


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 23, 2021)

banned for making me stare at your avatar for too long
its mesmerising :c


----------



## Holla (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for ninjaing my post making me change mine


----------



## moonolotl (Mar 23, 2021)

banned for being too slow hehe


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for being Sonic The Hedgehog.


----------



## Toska (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for all the red in your lineup


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 23, 2021)

banned for all that purple in your whole display xD


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for giving me happy vibes. Now I can't stop dancing!


----------



## Holla (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for also being Canadian. This thread can’t handle both of us.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned because Canada doesn't exist


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for saying Canada isn't real


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because Canada doesn't exist


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for denying Canada's existence.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned because I’m just messing around.  I’ve actually been to Canada before, so I _know_ it exists.


----------



## Stil (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for having too many posts


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for having too many Pokeball collectibles.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for joking around. It’s hard to tell the tone of one’s expression on the internet. Maybe I should ban myself lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for only thinking about banning yourself. Stop being a fence-sitter and actually do it!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned because uh....hmmm banned for a new leaf signature


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned because New Leaf is still a great game.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for not mentioning the original game, Wild World, and City Folk.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 23, 2021)

banned because all of those games are over 10 years and new leaf is 8


----------



## Seastar (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned because why do the years matter?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned because years matter because one day we will be able to laugh at how bad news graphics are compared to animal crossing: new country where your character becomes president of the United States and you can invite all the villagers


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 23, 2021)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Mar 24, 2021)

Banned for having bones as your profile picture


----------



## Seastar (Mar 24, 2021)

Banned for having a really cute avatar.


----------



## Toska (Mar 24, 2021)

Banned for having splatoon in your pfp, but Pokémon in your signature


----------



## Holla (Mar 24, 2021)

Banned because haven’t you heard? Mismatching avatars and signatures are in right now.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 24, 2021)

Banned for lots of pink.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 24, 2021)

Banned for actually having a collectible now.


----------



## Holla (Mar 24, 2021)

Banned for having a vast collection of red flowers


----------



## King koopa (Mar 24, 2021)

Banned for having whater the pink ghost's name form pac man is in your signature


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 24, 2021)

banned for being named koopadude, but having no koopa's in your display.


----------



## rianne (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned because P a v é.


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned because what’s wrong with Pavé? He’s FABULOUS!


----------



## rianne (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned because you also support the madness that is Pavé.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned for cherries.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 25, 2021)

banned because cherries are the best fruit


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned for not having a signature


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 25, 2021)

banned because i don't need a signature, i'm on mobile so i can't see them anyway lol


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned because I’m on mobile as well but I just turn my phone sideways and then I can see them


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 25, 2021)

banned for assuming i have the energy to turn my phone


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned for not having the energy to turn your phone.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned for an all red lineup because red is the color of death


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned for still being stuck on Moonview Highway. There's no way you lasted that long in there without any incidents.


----------



## Toska (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned for assuming Koopadude would wreck on Moonview Highway.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned for making me want to play Mario Kart again.


----------



## Holla (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned because you also made me want to play Mario Kart too.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned because I am not in a Mario Kart mood.


----------



## Toska (Mar 25, 2021)

Banned for not wanting to play Mario Kart


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2021)

banned for having a pave collectible


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for having peaches take up an entire row in your collectible lineup.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for having only one collectible in your lineup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for celebrating Kaede's birthday


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 26, 2021)

banned for banning someone


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for banning a user that was trying to ban someone.


----------



## Holla (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for banning a user that was banning a user who was also banning a user.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for banning a user that was banning a user that was banning another user who was also banning a user.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned because I’m breaking the chain.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 26, 2021)

banned because what happens in one day


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for not knowing that the season five premiere of My Hero Academia is tomorrow.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned because I don't watch anime so how would I know that


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned because ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for using that shrug face when this exists shrug


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for using the shrug emoji.


----------



## Stil (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned for playing Gran Turismo instead of Forza


----------



## King koopa (Mar 26, 2021)

Banned because what is gran turismo


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 27, 2021)

banned because youre banned


----------



## King koopa (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned because your banned for banning me


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 27, 2021)

banned because why not


----------



## King koopa (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned because that's how the thread works


----------



## Seastar (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned because you have a house collectible


----------



## King koopa (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned because some nice person here gave it to me


----------



## Seastar (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned because that's really nice of them.


----------



## Stil (Mar 27, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned because that's really nice of them.


Banned for thinking somebody is nice


----------



## Seastar (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned for shiny Jirachi


----------



## rianne (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned for Inkay x 2


----------



## Neb (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned because I don’t know why that Sanrio character is pondering something.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned for still having holiday collectibles.


----------



## Seastar (Mar 27, 2021)

Banned for not having holiday collectibles.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Mar 27, 2021)

banned for the text colors in your signature reminding me of sherbet


----------



## Neb (Mar 30, 2021)

Banned because I don’t know why the guy in your signature is yelling upside down.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 30, 2021)

You’re banned for abusing Pokémon to fight in a battle and I would know I’m a pokemon


----------



## Seastar (Mar 30, 2021)

Banned for assuming all trainers abuse Pokemon.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 30, 2021)

You’re banned for assuming that I assume that all Pokémon trainers abuse Pokémon


----------



## Toska (Mar 30, 2021)

Banned for letting that Pokémon lick the screen so much. That probably isn’t sanitary.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 30, 2021)

Banned for being a sanitary person


----------



## Seastar (Mar 30, 2021)

Banned for being unsanitary.


----------



## Stil (Mar 30, 2021)

Banned for having too many posts


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 31, 2021)

Banned because nine Pokeballs to catch one weird doll seems like overkill.


----------



## Toska (Mar 31, 2021)

Banned for collecting frost eggs.


----------



## Holla (Mar 31, 2021)

Banned because Frost eggs are cool


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 31, 2021)

banned because you have a nightmare egg


----------



## Neb (Mar 31, 2021)

Banned because I can’t tell if your pfp is a Homestuck reference or not.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 31, 2021)

Banned because nebby needs to get back in the bag


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 1, 2021)

banned for reminding me of that, omg there were so many memes based on that phrase


----------



## Seastar (Apr 1, 2021)

Banned for Pikachu


----------



## Toska (Apr 1, 2021)

Banned for Callie


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 1, 2021)

Banned for pretty theme


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2021)

Banned for cropping out most of Persian’s body/face in your avatar.


----------



## Toska (Apr 1, 2021)

Banned for so many eggs


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

Banned for having Diana no longer waving hi at us.

(No ill will to whoever made it. It looks beautiful!)


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 2, 2021)

Banned for loving onions


----------



## Seastar (Apr 2, 2021)

Banned because that is not a golden apple.


----------



## Goldenapple (Apr 2, 2021)

Banned because obviously it's golden on the inside


----------



## Toska (Apr 2, 2021)

Banned for also having Skye on your island.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 2, 2021)

Banned because Skye is in one of my NL towns.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 2, 2021)

Banned for multiple New Leaf towns


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 2, 2021)

Banned because half the forum had multiple New Leaf towns when I joined.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 2, 2021)

Banned for being a frost egg collector when you were previously a clock connoisseur.


----------



## Megaroni (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned for liking onions with no context


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 5, 2021)

banned for a cute as heck icon!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned for ALSO having a cute as heck icon thus hypocritically banning megantron.


----------



## Holla (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned because more often than not you are always the one I have to ban for some reason.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned because that avatar caught my attention.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned for having exactly  24,500 posts


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned for having an outdated post number.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned for not having 10,000 posts.


----------



## buny (Apr 5, 2021)

banned for having only one collectible


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned for not having 10 collectibles.


----------



## buny (Apr 5, 2021)

banned, cause i knew i'd get banned for that!


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned for being able to predict your own ban.


----------



## Toska (Apr 5, 2021)

Banned for being a frost egg collector but you have other eggs in your lineup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned for not lining up all your white pansies in one row.


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned for only having one Pansy and therefore not enough to make your own row.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned for the cute salmonid in your avatar.


----------



## Parkai (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned for being Canadian


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned for joining today.

(Welcome to the TBT forums!)


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned for being a Jays fan (nothing against the team I just needed a new reason to ban you lol)


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned because you’re also from Canada and therefore the Blue Jays would be your home team.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned because I shudder to think of how many Bells you've spent on username changes.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned because IT’S OVER 9,000!!!


----------



## buny (Apr 6, 2021)

banned cause all of these cakes are bad for your health!


----------



## Toska (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned for not having more cakes, they’re so yummy!


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned for having leftover Egg currency


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 6, 2021)

banned for four swuid eggs


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 6, 2021)

banned for making me laugh about "swuid" lol


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2021)

Banned because “swuids” are precious beings that shouldn’t be laughed at.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2021)

Banned for patronizing the swuids.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 7, 2021)

Banned because swuids.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 7, 2021)

Banned for having two Squids


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2021)

Banned for not changing your icon for Spring.


----------



## Holla (Apr 7, 2021)

Banned for having spaces in your username.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 7, 2021)

banned for no spaces in your's


----------



## Toska (Apr 7, 2021)

Banned because your username doesn’t have spaces either.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 7, 2021)

Banned for a fancy signature


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 7, 2021)

Banned for having the words “comic sans” in your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 8, 2021)

Banned for also having Stitches on your island.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

Should I really do this?

Banned for banning myself.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned for banception.


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned for stretching out your signature


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned for having too many mushrooms.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned for the sheer amount of posts you have wow


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned because you have less than half the posts of what the person has that you're trying to ban.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned for the same reason


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned because I'm shocked you didn't use onions as your reasoning to ban me for the tenth time.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 12, 2021)

Well then, banned for onions.


----------



## Toska (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned for banning Shellzilla for onions after being banned for that for _so _many times.


----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2021)

Banned for not having cashed in your leftover egg currency for bells yet.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 13, 2021)

banned for reminding me how impatient i am for splatoon 3


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned because you aren't the only one, I'm impatient as well.


----------



## buny (Apr 13, 2021)

banned cause you have the gorgeous shooting star collectible


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned for having a pink aesthetic


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned for funny Bob gif


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned because you should only say "stay fresh" if you're talking to a salad


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned because I don’t believe I’ve seen you in the basement before.

Hi!


----------



## Holla (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned because I always see you everywhere


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned because Splatoon 3


----------



## Toska (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned for only Splatoon 1/2


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned for no Splatoon at all.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned for banning because of no Splatoon


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2021)

Banned because I don't even recognize you.


----------



## Wildtown (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for having a Pokemon signature on a Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for electrocuting poor Stitches in a thunderstorm.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for riding the subway with a fish chicken.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for being “The Knickknacker”.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Banned for being “The Knickknacker”.



Banned for fighting crime.


----------



## SweetDollFace (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for being a souless bunny.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for being an angry cotton ball.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for having a deceptive name/icon.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for having Coco in your profile picture stare into my soul.


----------



## Holla (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for having a Jeff Gordon quote in your signature. (He’s actually cool but I keep running out of things to ban you for)


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for not having "squid" in your username


----------



## Seastar (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for making "squid" a requirement.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned because that icon is clearly not a seastar.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned because technically it's a pop star and a sea creature.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned because you're a clever scoundrel.


----------



## hestu (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned for not displaying any collectibles


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned because your collectible lineup and aesthetic are just too good.  And that’s not allowed here.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned because you changed your signature and I loved the old one.

_(This one's awesome too, don't get me wrong!)_


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned because I can't stop staring at your sig


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned because your avatar gives me top-tier mixed vibes.


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 14, 2021)

coco is scary

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2021



k e r f u f f l e said:


> Banned because your avatar gives me top-tier mixed vibes.


yes u


----------



## IslandDreams (Apr 14, 2021)

Banned because you didn't ban someone


----------



## warrior_kitty (Apr 15, 2021)

IslandDreams said:


> Banned because you didn't ban someone


your band cause i say so


----------



## Holla (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for being a sassy duck.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for putting the Sailor Guardians into a spoiler.


----------



## sushicatlikesart (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for only having a singular blue pansy in your signature-


----------



## Seastar (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for thinking the collectibles are a signature


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for being in level 3187. I can't imagine how long it took to grind to that level.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for playing Gran Turismo 5 because I am acutely aware of how terrible I am at driving games and it makes me feel inferior whenever I play them and am cruelly pitted against my more capable brothers.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 15, 2021)

banned for the random puppy plush in your lineup lol


----------



## Neb (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for having cat ears.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 15, 2021)

banned for not having cat ears (join the neko people neb >:3c)


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned because that pikachu is making me to dang happy


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned because your profile picture has so many pretty flowers.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for being new to the site.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Firesquids (Apr 15, 2021)

banned for being a deku


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 15, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> banned for being a deku


Banned for knowing what BNHA/MHA is and possibly being a fan.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for already having 184 bells


----------



## hestu (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 15, 2021)

hestu said:


> Banned for having more posts than me


banned for having cooler collectables than me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for having a blurry profile picture.


----------



## hestu (Apr 15, 2021)

Banned for the single blue pansy


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 16, 2021)

Banned for signature that is way too cute and you have more collectibles than me.


----------



## Holla (Apr 16, 2021)

Banned for being from "Florida!"


----------



## Victoria of Starry Isle (Apr 16, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I was telling you what can go wrong with a Kirby octo


Banned for staying fresh.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 16, 2021)

Banned for ignoring Holla


----------



## Toska (Apr 16, 2021)

Banned for joining 7 years ago.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned for joining last year.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned for joining in 2018. Who would possibly do that?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned because you technically banned yourself. You joined in the same year as me.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned because you can't ban me if I already banned myself.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned because I joined too long ago and I don’t know why I’m still here.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned so you can take a break from tbt (8 years, whoa)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned for having the word official in your username.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned for not being official.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 17, 2021)

banned for turning 2 innocent squids into eggs


----------



## Seastar (Apr 17, 2021)

Banned because I didn't make them be that way.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned because you didn't bump the thread


----------



## Seastar (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned because you did.


----------



## Holla (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned for not enough Squid Eggs.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned because 5 innocent squids just died just to have a cool lineup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned for having a Pave collectible.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned for not having a Pave collectible.  Therefore, I am also banned.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned for using a reason that would also get you banned as a result.


----------



## Holla (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned because I’ve already banned you so many times yet you are still here.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 19, 2021)

Banned because haven't we all?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 20, 2021)

banned for eating pokepuffs. those are for pokemon! >:c


----------



## Seastar (Apr 20, 2021)

Banned because you seem to be a Pokemon.


----------



## Holla (Apr 23, 2021)

Banned for having Splatoon in your avatar and lineup but not signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2021)

Banned for having lots of things being Splatoon themed.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 23, 2021)

Banned for not having a theme


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 23, 2021)

Banned for leaving Pave in the corner of your lineup all by himself.  He’ll get lonely there.  : (


----------



## King koopa (Apr 23, 2021)

Banned because I'm going to interview him to see how he feels.
So, pave, do you like being in my lineup?
Pave: YES! Pave sees so much blue! It gives him zest! VIVA THEBELLTREEFORMS!
Ok, Pave do you feel lonely?
Pave: NO! I have a cyan house to live in, 2 pretty birthstones, a blue pansy, and daisy trapped in an egg so she can't come out and scream HI I'M DAISY and scare people!
Looks like he likes it


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 23, 2021)

Banned for making me laugh reading your post.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

banned for not bumping the thread because it's a fun game


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2021)

Banned for bumping the thread


----------



## 0ni (Apr 24, 2021)

banned for banning an innocent thread bumping citizen


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

Banned for banning- you know what I'm not even gonna cause
Ok banned for turning my melody into a egg so no one can hear my melody


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 24, 2021)

banned for eating poke puffs


----------



## King koopa (Apr 24, 2021)

Banned because the pokemon won't eat them so I might as well


----------



## Holla (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for the spoiler-ception that is your signature.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for too much Splatoon.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for also too much splatoon


----------



## Holla (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned because there's no such thing as too much Splatoon.


----------



## Toska (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned because you ninja’d me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned because you're one of the many people who used that same reason.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned because your profile and sig match really well and I don't know why


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for that really nice and colorful signature.


----------



## 0ni (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for being kind and complimentary. _I will not stand for it_.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for also being nice


----------



## Toska (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for having a clover in your lineup.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned because a nice person on here gave it to me


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for the amount of spoilers in your signature


----------



## King koopa (Apr 26, 2021)

Banned for having no spoilers in your signature


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 26, 2021)

banned becus koopa, frogslime has a point, that is alot of spoilers xD


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 27, 2021)

banned because the gif in your profile photo moves faster than mine


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for subjecting Shy Guy to an eternity of ball-bouncing.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for having a gif in your signature.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for having nothing but a period in your signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for having Marie having to close her umbrella constantly.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Bamned for only having 1 collectible which is low among the thousand something users on here


----------



## Holla (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for not having 2 full rows of collectibles.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned because I can't find any good collectibles until after my tbt giveaway so my unknown fans don't get mad at me


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for having six spoilers in your signature.


----------



## Holla (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for looking way too relaxed in your signature.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for destroying the Eiffle tower in your Signature


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for assuming Holla did that to it herself.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for having two Cherry's and two Kiki's.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for missing the third Kiki.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned because that means you have more clones to deal with.


----------



## Toska (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for having Deirdre in your NL town when she’s in my NH island


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2021)

Banned for having Fauna in your NH island when she was in my NL town.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned for not having a list of villagers who live in your town or island. How do we know if you also have clones?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 29, 2021)

banned for enjoying onions


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 29, 2021)

SmoochsPLH said:


> banned for enjoying onions


banned for not enjoying onions


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned because I thought you were Banned


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned for 555 bells, which if you take the 100 in your name and the first two digits in your post count, add them together to 111, then add 555, it makes up 666. Conspiracy?!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 29, 2021)

banned for starting conspiracies


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned for being part of the conspiracy. Why else would you deny it?


----------



## Holla (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned for not enough Frost Eggs


----------



## 0ni (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned (on behalf of all french people) for the desecration of the Eiffel tower in your sig


----------



## King koopa (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned because the sea levels rose in splatoon so it probably got knocked over because of that


----------



## Toska (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned for assuming the reason for the fallen over Eiffel Tower


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned because in your profile photo the flowers and diana are in the same art style, while in the sig one is real and one is 8-bit



Spoiler



I love both tho


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 29, 2021)

Banned for “With the Serves”.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2021)

I’m banning myself because no one has banned me in almost 24 hours.  You’re banned, me.


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 30, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I’m banning myself because no one has banned me in almost 24 hours.  You’re banned, me.


*"You're Banned."*
^
Because your username is my favorite character in MHA. UvU


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 30, 2021)

Banned for having a socially awkward AC:NH island info


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 30, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for having a socially awkward AC:NH island info


_(So true TwT)_

*You're Banned . . .*

BeCaUsE i sAiD sO .


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

banned for only having a Vesta collectible


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 30, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> banned for only having a Vesta collectible


_*Intense screaming noises*_

*Banned because you STOLE MY SNAIL .*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

Banned because it's my snail now


----------



## SakuraMoon (Apr 30, 2021)

*NANI-*
_BANNED BECAUSE I STOLE IT BACK._


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

banned for a low number of posts 
Wait you just joined  i take it back


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2021)

Banned for having a high number of bells, no fair


----------



## Toska (Apr 30, 2021)

Banned for not having any bells :0


----------



## King koopa (Apr 30, 2021)

Banned because I need those bells for my giveaway otherwise the few fans I have will get mad


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because I need those bells for my giveaway otherwise the few fans I have will get mad


Banned because your too nice. :,>


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Banned for pointing out how nice people are in a very nice way - _I'm on to you_


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> Banned for pointing out how nice people are in a very nice way - _I'm on to you_


Banned for pointing out how nice I was for pointing out others in a very nice way ):>


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

Banned for calling me out on my flimsy reasons for banning you. I won't let you get away with such heinous crimes.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 1, 2021)

0ni said:


> Banned for calling me out on my flimsy reasons for banning you. I won't let you get away with such heinous crimes.


NANI-
Banned because I sAiD sO .


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 1, 2021)

Banned for only having one collectible like me.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for only having one collectible like me.


Banned because we are too much aLiKe.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 1, 2021)

Banned because I'm jealous you have Coco on your island


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 1, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because I'm jealous you have Coco on your island


Banned because you're allowed to offer on Coco if ya want.  :>


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

Banned for attempting to sell a villager in the Basement.


----------



## King koopa (May 1, 2021)

Banned for turning dora the explorer into a mouse


----------



## Seastar (May 1, 2021)

Banned for assuming that's the same Dora.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2021)

Banned for being the one other person on the planet to have Dora in their town.


----------



## Toska (May 2, 2021)

Banned for being a frost egg collector but only having 4 frost eggs in your lineup


----------



## King koopa (May 2, 2021)

banned for having a red star fragment in your lineup. I thought red stars were cold and blue ones were hot, or is it the other way around?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2021)

Banned for having a Daisy egg. You never know what she hid in there.


----------



## Firesquids (May 2, 2021)

banned for posting in the basement so much


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2021)

Banned for wearing a gas mask at all times.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 2, 2021)

banned for having one item in your lineup


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 3, 2021)

Banned for not letting Pikachu have a dancing break


----------



## PugLovex (May 3, 2021)

banned for having a 3rd eyeball


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

banned for liking Taylor swift


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2021)

Banned for disappearing


----------



## Neb (May 3, 2021)

Banned for posting right before I submitted something.


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

Banned for getting ninja’d.

Ninja... GO!






and for an added bonus this time:


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

Banned for showing ninja. Sizl is better


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Banned for getting ninja’d.
> 
> Ninja... GO!


Banned because your pfp has green hair- (Sorry Midoriya!)


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

Banned for banning me even though you’re supposed to be banning Koopadude100!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 3, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned for showing ninja. Sizl is better


Banned because you think Sizi is better. (MUHAHAHAHA!!!)


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

banned because ninja doesn't troll kids and make my laugh so hard i almost cry


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

banned for being morgana


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 3, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Banned for banning me even though you’re supposed to be banning Koopadude100!


Banned because I already banned you so you can't ban me. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

banned for using Lenny


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 3, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned for using Lenny


*NANI-*
Banned because you didn't add punctuation to your sentence.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 3, 2021)

Banned because that avatar is exceeding the kawaii limits.


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

banned for being a ninja


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

banned because it's the basement 




I'm sorry I had to


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 3, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned because it's the basement
> View attachment 372662
> I'm sorry I had to


Banned because that is just too beautiful
(▀̿Ĺ̯▀̿ ̿)


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

Banned because if you were in my high school class, you'd know I'm the class joker


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

Banned for the Persona reference.


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

Banned because now I'm gonna do a impression of Joker. 
Checkmate.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 3, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 372669
> Banned because now I'm gonna do a impression of Joker.
> Checkmate.


Banned because that's so cool.
And if you were in my class, you would know I was the meme god. (▀̿Ĺ̯▀̿ ̿)


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

banned because I cannot see the eyes on that emoticon


----------



## Midoriya (May 3, 2021)

Banned because I believe it is wearing sunglasses.


----------



## King koopa (May 3, 2021)

Banned for using high school English. once agian: it's the basement 
(I'd post the default dance again but meh)


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2021)

Banned for trying to tell someone how they should write their posts.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 3, 2021)

Banned for having a link to try and feed Seastar when I need an account to do so.


----------



## ecstasy (May 3, 2021)

banned for still liking onions


----------



## Toska (May 3, 2021)

Banned for having 15,000 more posts than me in one year.


----------



## Seastar (May 3, 2021)

Banned for having a cute Diana avatar.



Shellzilla said:


> Banned for having a link to try and feed Seastar when I need an account to do so.


It didn't force you to login in the past but I have no control over that.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned for having a cute Diana avatar.
> 
> 
> It didn't force you to login in the past but I have no control over that.


Banned for having a gif pfp. ಠ╭╮ಠ
_*Lucky . . .*_


----------



## Meadows (May 4, 2021)

Banned for putting Kawaii in your title.


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned for having the number 10 in your lineup


----------



## Holla (May 4, 2021)

Banned because you haven't been around the forum long enough to understand the importance of the "number 10" in their lineup.


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned because there can only be one splatoon fan, seastar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

banned for only having kapp'n in your lineup


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned because it's the only collectable I have that goes with my theme


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Banned for having a gif in your sig that I have to sit and watch through _every time_. Really... how do u sleep at night u absolute gif toting criminal


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Banned because i'll tell the cat in your signature what's happening, you're Banned.


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned because you almost ninjad me


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Banned for still having that gif in your sig, even after initial warning. Authorities have been alerted, surrender yourself, and your collection of mesmerising gifs, over to them immediately.


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Banned for making me have to look up what ninja'd means


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned for not letting me ban oni for trying to take away my mesmerizing gif


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because it didn't show me 0ni posted until after I did


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned because _that's what they all say_


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

YOu StilL here with That GiF??? You are sO BaNnEDD


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned because you must look at the amazing character designs hehe


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Banned for finally managing to ban me without being ninja'd by Koopa


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Banned because of lag


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because of lag


I-
;-;
Your banned, and why you may ask? Well... ThAt'S bEcAuSe I sAiD sO.


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Banned because I DoN't unDeRstAnD teXt lIke thAt


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because I DoN't unDeRstAnD teXt lIke thAt


BaNnEd BeCaUsE yOu CaN rEaD tHiS, YoU JuSt WoN't AdMiT iT.


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned because stop typing like that


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because stop typing like that


_Banned because I wOn'T sToP._


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> _Banned because I wOn'T sToP._


banned because i am losing 5 years of my lifespan every time someone types like that


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because i am losing 5 years of my lifespan every time someone types like that


Banned because . . . .

*YOU KNOW IMA TYPE LIKE THIS NOW, YOU HAVE ENCOURAGED ME.*

EeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEe :>


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because . . . .
> 
> *YOU KNOW IMA TYPE LIKE THIS NOW, YOU HAVE ENCOURAGED ME.*
> 
> EeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEeEe :>


banned because *what have I done*


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because *what have I done*


Banned because your pfp be looking like a villain Katsuki Bakugou . . . NoiCe. (Am nAwT gon call you "Kacchan" bc Midoriya/Deku would kill me ;-;')


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because your pfp be looking like a villain Katsuki Bakugou . . . NoiCe. (Am nAwT gon call you "Kacchan" bc Midoriya/Deku would kill me ;-;')


banned because you don't know who keiji is


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because you don't know who keiji is


Banned because this is sad, but true.


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because this is sad, but true.


banned because he's from a game called your turn to die and you should check it out maybe


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because he's from a game called your turn to die and you should check it out maybe


Banned because I might just do that actually, I'll check it out then die-
(LMAO- wAiT-)
̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿'̿'\̵͇̿̿\з= ( ▀ ͜͞ʖ▀) =ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿​


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because I might just do that actually, I'll check it out then die-
> (LMAO- wAiT-)
> ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿'̿'\̵͇̿̿\з= ( ▀ ͜͞ʖ▀) =ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿ ̿ ̿̿ ̿̿ ̿̿​


banned because no wait please don't die-


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because no wait please don't die-


*Banned because you thought I was gonna be deaD? nOh- IMMA HAUNT U IN YOUR DREAMS BROSKI*

┬┴┬┴┤ ͜ʖ ͡°) ├┬┴┬┴​


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> *Banned because you thought I was gonna be deaD? nOh- IMMA HAUNT U IN YOUR DREAMS BROSKI*
> 
> ┬┴┬┴┤ ͜ʖ ͡°) ├┬┴┬┴​


banned because i am very scared please don't hurt me


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Banned because what am I looking at on this entire page?



Meraki said:


> banned because there can only be one splatoon fan, seastar


Also who says so?


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because i am very scared please don't hurt me


Banned because I smell your neeko neeko kNeEcApS.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021



Seastar said:


> Banned because what am I looking at on this entire page?
> 
> 
> Also who says so?


_And that's the tea siS. _
'⚆ _ ⚆


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Banned because I don't know what you're even talking about.


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned because what am I looking at on this entire page?
> 
> 
> Also who says so?


banned because I say so


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I don't know what you're even talking about.


Banned because I don't know either, I'm just a random person who is obsessed with emoji's and needs somewhere to put them. ;-;


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because it looks like world War 3 happened the last time I banned someone


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned because it looks like world War 3 happened the last time I banned someone


Banned because I think you're right pfft-


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because who started the war


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned because who started the war


Banned because . . . *Cricket*
 iT wAsN't mE . . .
IT WAS . . . 
Y O U .


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Banned because there was a war and _i wasn't invited_


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Banned because I got ninja'd.


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because . . . *Cricket*
> iT wAsN't mE . . .
> IT WAS . . .
> Y O U .


Banned because GET YOUR HEAD DOWN!
Phew 
it's safe just smelled like mod


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned because I totally had nothing to do with it


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because it was a false alarm though we should equip before you know what happens


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because I totally had nothing to do with it


BHJGHK<CVMHJ<HVHJ<K
BANNED BECAUSE OH NOH YOU DON'T. YOU BETTER NOT LEAVE ME STRANDED!!!


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because I don't speak spam and bad grammar


----------



## ecstasy (May 4, 2021)

banned because I'm outta here bye 
and banned koopa for ninja


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because bye


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Banned because this is too fast so I'm leaving too.


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because that slurpuff got fat by eating eggs in your signature


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned because it was a false alarm though we should equip before you know what happens


Banned because yes, I have my boiz all locked and loaded heh . . .

‘̿’\̵͇̿̿\з=( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)=ε/̵͇̿̿/’̿’̿
ー═┻┳︻▄ξ(✿ ❛‿❛)ξ▄︻┻┳═一

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> banned because that slurpuff got fat by eating eggs in your signature


OH SNAP-


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Banned because so much is happening so we need to cut down on user count


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because I do to.
But ixd rather not show it because it smells like mod again


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned because I do to.
> But ixd rather not show it because it smells like mod again


GET DOWN BOI

_izza mod . . ._


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Banned because I think they left i heard it say, "never mind let's not check that thread"


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Banned for being a mod whisperer


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Banned because maybe I could be famous for it


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because maybe I could be famous for it


Banned because Ikr.. Like- how do you hear something through a electronic without the sound on or being on youtube or something- 0_0


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because it's a super natural ability 
(Jk I was joking i don't think, they care what goes on down here as long as it's T for teen)


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 4, 2021)

You’re banned for not being a koopa dude


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Banned because I can't draw one and it was a random username i picked out


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 4, 2021)

You’re banned for not thinking before making you’re name


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

banned because back then I didn't know plus changing your name is expensive for a reason


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 4, 2021)

Banned for adding the 100 for no reason


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned because back then I didn't know plus changing your name is expensive for a reason


Banned bc I personally think your username is noicE


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 4, 2021)

Banned for banning people


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 4, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Banned for banning people


Banned because you just banned me broski


----------



## 0ni (May 4, 2021)

Banned for pointing out flawed banning reasons - this ain't the place for logic.


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

ALIEN SIGHTED
banned for letting an alien escape from area 51 into your signature


----------



## Seastar (May 4, 2021)

Banned because my old username had 100 in it


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Banned for following the 100 trend.


----------



## King koopa (May 4, 2021)

Banned for not following the 100 trend


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 4, 2021)

Banned for reinforcing said trend


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 4, 2021)

Banned for talking about trends


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

Banned for having a squid egg where clearly a winter mitten should be.


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

Banned because we both have daisy egg, a clover and pave in our lineup


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

Banned for not having the other 2 and thus ruining a wholesome moment


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

Banned because I do have tasty cakes but I just choose not to display them


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because I do have tasty cakes but I just choose not to display them


Banned because wAiT cAkE?!


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

Banned because of your sassyness against cake and as a fellow pastery I need to stick up for them.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 5, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Banned because of your sassyness against cake and as a fellow pastery I need to stick up for them.


Banned because I'm not against cake, I just want sum cake bc i'm hungry . . .


----------



## _Donut_ (May 5, 2021)

Banned because now my cake collectible doesn't feel safe anymore around you ;o


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 5, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Banned because now my cake collectible doesn't feel safe anymore around you ;o


Banned because I didn't even want a collectible cake, I wanted irl cake :,c


----------



## Holla (May 5, 2021)

Banned because ice cream is better than cake.


----------



## King koopa (May 5, 2021)

banned because there is no ice cream collectible yet


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2021)

banned because there should be


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 5, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because there should be


Banned because I know right?


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 5, 2021)

Banned for not having a knife emoji in your signature


----------



## Holla (May 5, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned because there is no ice cream collectible yet



There actually is: 




Anyways...


Rowbowkid800 said:


> Banned for not having a knife emoji in your signature


Banned for being frog birdo.


----------



## Firesquids (May 5, 2021)

Holla said:


> There actually is: View attachment 373073
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> Banned for being frog birdo.


Banned for having collectables I want


----------



## Seastar (May 6, 2021)

Banned for having too many squid eggs.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned for having too many squid eggs.


Banned because I want that candy-corn egg collectible ! >:U


----------



## kikotoot (May 6, 2021)

Banned because your pfp makes me emotional but in a good way


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

kikotoot said:


> Banned because your pfp makes me emotional but in a good way


Banned-
WAIT NO
I SHALL NOT BAN YOU BC YOU TOO NICE!!!


----------



## 0ni (May 6, 2021)

banned for refusing to ban someone for being too nice - u gotta learn to _lay down the law_


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

0ni said:


> banned for refusing to ban someone for being too nice - u gotta learn to _lay down the law_


I cant- imma wimp . . . TwT


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

banned for changing your pfp to a meme


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned for changing your pfp to a meme


Banned bc i just changed it again heh.


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2021)

banned because there's two Midoriyas now


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because there's two Midoriyas now


Banned because nvm- I'm changing my pfp to somethin even better-
                o h  y e s


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

Banned because please don't call the cops I'm too young for this


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because please don't call the cops I'm too young for this


Banned because _I HAVE LEARNED TO LAY DOWN THE LAW_ I MUST DO THIS FOR YOUR OWN GOOD.


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

banned because the cops are coming


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 6, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> banned because the cops are coming


Banned because _it was for your own good._


----------



## King koopa (May 6, 2021)

Banned because i'll sue you if I get jailed 
Jk


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 6, 2021)

Banned for threatening to sue.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 6, 2021)

Banned for not letting Koopa exercise his legal right to sue... kinda.


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2021)

Banned for that signature


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

Banned because peta will take your slurppuff away for eating eggs


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2021)

Banned for false accusing my Slurpuff of eating eggs.


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

banned because how can a pichu  be level 100 without evolving into a Pikachu


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2021)

Banned because trainers can freely choose whether or not to evolve their Pokemon.


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

Banned because this is about to happen


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2021)

Banned because why would I need that when I already have a Pikachu?


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

banned because what is that next to the shiny cake thing I forgot the name of, was it alcreme?


----------



## Seastar (May 7, 2021)

Banned because that's just... an adoptable. It's not a Pokemon.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 7, 2021)

Both of you are banned for having a pokemon discussion on an AC forum ._.


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

Banned for double banning


----------



## _Donut_ (May 7, 2021)

Banned for not knowing I wield the power to do that


----------



## 0ni (May 7, 2021)

Banned for wielding far too much power for one human to possess. This is for your own good


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

Banned for banning somebody with so much power. We could use this to our advantage!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Toska said:


> Banned for banning somebody with so much power. We could use this to our advantage!


Banned because your pfp so pretty omg-


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

Banned because you’re too kind


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

Banned for positivity


----------



## Firesquids (May 7, 2021)

banned for being a phantom thief


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

banned for squids and s h r o o m s


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned for squids and s h r o o m s


Banned because you said s h r o o m s


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because you said s h r o o m s


banned because hehe s h r o o m s go brrr


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because hehe s h r o o m s go brrr


Banned because YOU JUST SAID IT AGAIN!!


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because YOU JUST SAID IT AGAIN!!


banned because I will say s h r o o m s as much as i want


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because I will say s h r o o m s as much as i want


Banned because no you will n a w t
Edit: This is what I wanna do rn.


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because no you will n a w t
> Edit: This is what I wanna do rn.
> View attachment 373652


banned for wanting to slap me for joking about shrooms


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2021)

Banned for talk of drugs


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned for wanting to slap me for joking about shrooms


Banned bc i was not wanting to slap you, I was wanting to slap someone irl right next to me (AKA my lil sister.)


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

Banned because it looks like I walked into a city that was abandoned for 50 years


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

banned because mood


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Meraki said:


> banned because mood


Banned because oof


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned bc i was not wanting to slap you, I was wanting to slap someone irl right next to me (AKA my lil sister.)


and you're banned bc how was i gonna know that


----------



## Holla (May 7, 2021)

Banned for being a policeman. We don't need one of those in the basement.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Holla said:


> Banned for being a policeman. We don't need one of those in the basement.


Banned bc this is correct UvU


----------



## ecstasy (May 7, 2021)

banned because everybody needs a friendly policeman


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

Banned because you're a nice cop so we're fine


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because you're a nice cop so we're fine


Banned because this is also true. So I guess your all good.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 7, 2021)

Banned because your sig "socially awkward" is calling me out :/


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Banned because your sig "socially awkward" is calling me out :/


Banned because I was born naturally hideous too. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## King koopa (May 7, 2021)

Banned because haven't we all?


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because haven't we all?


Banned because hecc- im not the only onE?


----------



## Holla (May 7, 2021)

Banned because I'm sure you folks are beautiful on the inside and that's what counts.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Holla said:


> Banned because I'm sure you folks are beautiful on the inside and that's what counts.


Banned because . . .
I'm inspired.


----------



## Toska (May 7, 2021)

Banned for banning somebody that inspired you


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 7, 2021)

Toska said:


> Banned for banning somebody that inspired you


Banned because that was anticlimactic.


----------



## Stil (May 8, 2021)

Banned for being socially awkward


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 8, 2021)

Banned for being a sweaty mushroom.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for being a sweaty mushroom.


Banned because YAYA YOUR TEAM BLUE!! Welcome to the crew!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 8, 2021)

SakuraMoon said:


> Banned because YAYA YOUR TEAM BLUE!! Welcome to the crew!!


Banned for making me feel welcome to the team.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for making me feel welcome to the team.


Banned because you are so welcome! I'm happy you made our team!!


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2021)

Banned because blue team members unite!


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Banned because blue team members unite!


Banned because YESH!! UNITE THE BLUES!!!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 8, 2021)

Banned for taking up a few posts on this thread which makes it look like blue is dominating here.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for taking up a few posts on this thread which makes it look like blue is dominating here.


Banned because I have no blue collectibles. *That's just noiCe.*


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2021)

Banned for being blue team


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned for being blue team


Banned because don't make me send you a roast that will make me want to collect your blue little tears that fall out of your eyeballs one. by. one.


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2021)

Banned because oh no!  That attack was super effective!  Grass beats water... or something.

Banned for being the stealthiest blue ninja.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2021)

Banned because you’re also on blue team which is SakuraMoon’s team and Sakura now scares me with that last post


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned because you’re also on blue team which is SakuraMoon’s team and Sakura now scares me with that last post


Banned because *fear me you little green bean.*


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

Banned for scaring a fellow green team member


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Toska said:


> Banned for scaring a fellow green team member


Banned because gOoD.


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2021)

Banned because if the blue team had a theme song, this would be it:


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> Banned because if the blue team had a theme song, this would be it:


*Banned because This is why you are my favorite person on the blue team.*
Edit:_ Me heccin singing this song for the rest of the world championships._


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2021)

Banned because I am on no team.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned because I am on no team.


Banned because R.I.P You.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 8, 2021)

Banned for being scary


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Banned for being scary


Banned because _I will eat your soul now in 2 bites._
*mmmmmm delicious....*


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2021)

Banned for being extra creepy.


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned for being extra creepy.


Banned because Now I will eat your souL


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2021)

Banned because what if I don't have one?


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 8, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned because what if I don't have one?


Banned because I know you have one. I can see it. And even though you don't see me . . .

*I SEE YOU . . .*​


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

Banned because I'm purple if I were blue i would die if I were blue I would die if I were blue I would die


----------



## Seastar (May 8, 2021)

Banned because you're purple, not green.
Also banned for fixing it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 8, 2021)

Banned for being the only purple team member on this page of the thread so far.

Banned for ninja.


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

Banned because you're on blue team which is how the original song went


----------



## Toska (May 8, 2021)

Banned for not changing your profile theme to represent your team


----------



## King koopa (May 8, 2021)

Banned because it's too much work


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 9, 2021)

banned for being lackluster about team spirit


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2021)

Banned because I can't worry about that right now because I had and have to go places for mother's day so I'll do it Monday


----------



## ecstasy (May 9, 2021)

banned because understandable


----------



## 0ni (May 9, 2021)

banned for being understanding


----------



## Toska (May 9, 2021)

Banned for only having 3 collectibles in your lineup


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 9, 2021)

Toska said:


> Banned for only having 3 collectibles in your lineup


Banned for being a green bean.


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2021)

Banned because I clicked through your whole signature


----------



## SakuraMoon (May 9, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because I clicked through your whole signature


Banned because you took too long to click to the end, so blue team won :>


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2021)

Banned because I have a pocket full of purple shells, which are blue shells, but faster and a mushroom can't help you and neither willa super horn
Edit: also waluigi says WAH


----------



## Seastar (May 9, 2021)

Banned because I am not going to be a part of this.


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2021)

Banned because you’re a part of the mystery team!  OOOOOOoooooooOOOOOOOO


----------



## Neb (May 9, 2021)

Banned because I’m jealous of how many great collectibles you have.


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2021)

Banned because I mean, uh... not really?  I have cakes, chocolate cakes, stale cakes, and flowers, but that’s pretty much it.


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2021)

Banned for making lucky t pose


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 9, 2021)

Banned for having Purple Hearts.


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2021)

Banned because you didn't change your title and onions aren't blue


----------



## Midoriya (May 9, 2021)

Banned because haven’t you heard about BLOOming onions before?

Heh, just HAD to make that joke...


----------



## King koopa (May 9, 2021)

banned because no 
Also waluigi says WAH again


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

Banned for putting a lot of spoilers within a spoiler of a spoiler.


----------



## Holla (May 10, 2021)

Banned for being blue. That’s for folks who are sad.


----------



## Midoriya (May 10, 2021)

Banned for being green.  That’s for people who are envious (and by posting this, I am dissing Izuku Midoriya ).


----------



## _Donut_ (May 10, 2021)

Banned for dissing yourself!


----------



## Toska (May 10, 2021)

Banned for banning someone of the same team as you. That doesn’t seem like teamwork!


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2021)

Banned because your icon is purple but you're on green team
(Also I wonder if there will be a waluigi collectible soon because I would love to have him in my lineup)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

Banned for having a blue pansy in your collectible lineup. You're betraying your team! Just kidding.


----------



## Stil (May 10, 2021)

Banned for conforming to a team


----------



## Firesquids (May 10, 2021)

Banned for the weird signature


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2021)

Banned because of the creepy Japanese dolls that I forgot the name of in your lineup


----------



## _Donut_ (May 10, 2021)

Banned for calling Russian matryoshka dolls Japanese


----------



## Holla (May 10, 2021)

Banned because they are Russian dolls not Japanese.

Banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2021)

banned because who are you?
Oh, it's just doughnut I didn't recognize you


----------



## ecstasy (May 10, 2021)

banned because you're a koopa now


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2021)

Banned because I had to find a purple icon and this is what it came to


----------



## SmoochsPLH (May 10, 2021)

banned becus your sig reminded me of the new waluigi render nintendo showed orz


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 10, 2021)

Banned for spreading happy vibes. It's too cute!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

Banned for having predetermined your team color in your signature way before the tournament


----------



## Toska (May 10, 2021)

Banned for calling your own team color uncreative


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 10, 2021)

Banned because I saw the opportunity for the line and took it


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2021)

Banned because I need to do some art brb


----------



## Looigi (May 10, 2021)

Banned Because You Left


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2021)

Banned for capitalizing every word.


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2021)

Banned because where's calie


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 10, 2021)

Banned for not knowing where calie is


----------



## Seastar (May 10, 2021)

Banned because I switch between the two all the time


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2021)

banned for not being a frog or a bird
Ash, your shiny umbreon escaped!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 10, 2021)

Banned for thinking ash would ever catch a shiny umbreon


----------



## King koopa (May 10, 2021)

Banned because Gary, you're umbreon escaped! It's also been linking the screen for quite a while, did you spill something?


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

Banned for that spoiler ception that is in your signature.


----------



## Lucas4080 (May 11, 2021)

Banned because your signature brought back memories of fighting Inner Agent 3.. :']


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Banned for making me remember the hell that was IA3


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2021)

Banned because I never unlocked Inner Agent 3


----------



## Toska (May 11, 2021)

Banned for having a Splatoon pfp but never unlocking inner agent three :0


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2021)

Banned because hey- I'm really bad at the game.


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Banned because I beat inner agent 3 in 2019 and it was so hard I cheated and skipped the level


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2021)

Banned because wait are you talking about the secret boss or the one in the story...


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

Banned because my avatar/signature is technically sanitized Agent 3 from the story. That's why she's all glowy green and has that thing on her face in the signature. Inner Agent 3 was more normal looking and orange.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2021)

Banned for popping in and out of the ink in your profile picture. Are you a kid or a squid? Make up your mind!


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Banned because holla is a squkid which is half squid half kid


----------



## _Donut_ (May 11, 2021)

Banned for casually creating new words :/


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2021)

Banned for having two collectibles that have some green in them.


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

banned because of uh hmm


----------



## ecstasy (May 11, 2021)

banned for not having a good banning reason


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 11, 2021)

Banned for talking


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

Banned because they weren’t technically talking they were typing.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 11, 2021)

Banned for acting smart


----------



## _Donut_ (May 11, 2021)

Banned because I was in the mood of banning someone but you're my teammate so you destroyed my plans


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Banned because I don't think anyone would eat sans
(Unless if he's secretly made of marshmallows)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 11, 2021)

Banned because you aren't my teammate
Double banned for ninja-ing me, but it still applies


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Banned because I know  
(I kinda wish we were though)


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

Banned because you aren’t my teammate either.


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2021)

Banned because the “teams” of the TBTWC are really just Pokemon types.  Blue is water, green is grass, red is fire, and purple is uhhh.... uhhhhhhh..... UHHHHHHHH... psychic!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 11, 2021)

Banned for not letting me ban green also sorry fellow blue team member


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

Well if what @Midoriya said is true than that means green is super effective against blue.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 11, 2021)

Banned bc I’m a grass and water type so ur Ineffective


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Banned because koopadude100 used teleport!
Koopadude100 teleported team blue away , thus giving time for purple to win!
Robokid800 fainted!
Koopadude100 leveled up!


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 11, 2021)

Banned bc you can’t go above level 99 and your 100


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

banned because this is generation 9 where there's no limit to levels, thus creating the pokemon game that will make everyone rage quit


----------



## ecstasy (May 11, 2021)

banned because this isn't pokemon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 11, 2021)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## King koopa (May 11, 2021)

Banned because THIS. IS. ANIMAL CROSSING!
*insert dramatic music here*


----------



## Holla (May 11, 2021)

Banned because really this is the basement so anything goes.


----------



## Seastar (May 11, 2021)

Banned because I can't stop staring at your avatar.


----------



## 0ni (May 11, 2021)

Banned because it's rude to stare


----------



## Midoriya (May 11, 2021)

Banned because don’t look away from me!  I’m banning you!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 12, 2021)

Banned because my eyes are drying out


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

banned for not having your eye moistener spray handy


----------



## ecstasy (May 12, 2021)

banned because I don't even have that what


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

Banned for _not even having eye moistener spray_


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2021)

Banned because what is that?


----------



## 0ni (May 12, 2021)

Banned because I made it up


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

banned because this thread wasn't sending me notifications, so I missed a page of this thread


----------



## Seastar (May 12, 2021)

Banned because that happens if you forget to click a notification for a thread.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 12, 2021)

Banned for still telling me to stay fresh.


----------



## King koopa (May 12, 2021)

Banned because ok, thank you


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 12, 2021)

Banned because your profile pic finally matches with your username.


----------



## King koopa (May 13, 2021)

Banned because yours doesn't


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 13, 2021)

Banned because there's no rule that your username should match with your profile pic.


----------



## Seastar (May 13, 2021)

Banned because that is true.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 14, 2021)

Banned because you didn't provide context in your sentence


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2021)

Banned because the context was right above my post.


----------



## Clock (May 14, 2021)

Banned for arguing about context


----------



## King koopa (May 14, 2021)

Banned because you started it


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2021)

Banned because I'm certain that is false.


----------



## King koopa (May 14, 2021)

Banned because the egg hatched


----------



## Seastar (May 14, 2021)

Banned because yes, I waited 2 weeks for it to hatch.


----------



## 0ni (May 14, 2021)

banned for being so patient with the little egg


----------



## Mad Aly (May 14, 2021)

Banned for Shrek cat.


----------



## 0ni (May 14, 2021)

Banned for bein' in ma swamp


----------



## Holla (May 14, 2021)

Banned cause 

Donkey: "I thought this was _our _swamp?"


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 14, 2021)

Banned for trespassing in Shrek's swamp.


----------



## Midoriya (May 14, 2021)

Banned for referencing the movie Shrek.


----------



## 0ni (May 14, 2021)

Banned because someBODY ONCE TOLD ME


----------



## Holla (May 14, 2021)

Banned because: The world’s gonna roll me


----------



## 0ni (May 14, 2021)

Banned because: you ain't the sharpest tool in the shed


----------



## King koopa (May 14, 2021)

Banned because it's time for bed


----------



## Holla (May 14, 2021)

Banned because sleep is for the weak


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2021)

banned because thats a very unhealthy way of thinking. But I agree


----------



## Seastar (May 15, 2021)

Banned because I got plenty of sleep.


----------



## Toska (May 15, 2021)

Banned for having 2 candies in your lineup, that’s unhealthy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 15, 2021)

Toska said:


> Banned for having 2 candies in your lineup, that’s unhealthy.


Banned for doing well in Mario Party for your first time playing it. The RNG has blessed you.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

banned for being on the blue team


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 15, 2021)

Banned for an aquatic light egg that's partially blue.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for an aquatic light egg that's partially blue.


banned for not feeding the aquatic light egg that is also partially green


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2021)

banned because you eat !'s


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

banned for being emo koopa


----------



## King koopa (May 15, 2021)

banned because if you're talking about my icon: this is cool koopa:




And this is emo koopa:


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

youre banned for knowing too much about koopas


----------



## ecstasy (May 15, 2021)

banned because it's common knowledge


----------



## Midoriya (May 20, 2021)

Banned because it has been too long since the last ban and it’s HIGH MIDNIGHT.


----------



## Mad Aly (May 20, 2021)

Banned for not going green when your username and avatar are Midoriya 

(Personally, my favorite color is blue, so I understand  Besides, your avatar is _blue_-tiful~ ...I'll walk myself out.)


----------



## Seastar (May 20, 2021)

Banned for probably not knowing the teams are random.


----------



## Toska (May 20, 2021)

Banned for the assumption that they don’t know the teams are random.


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

Banned because what if they aren't and they did that on purpose


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2021)

Banned for assuming.


----------



## KatieLavender (May 20, 2021)

banned for having more than 1 tbt


----------



## _Donut_ (May 20, 2021)

Banned for having ONLY 1 tbt


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

Banned because smells like broke
(Not meant offensively)


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

banned for Pave collectable always judging me when I see your posts


----------



## _Donut_ (May 20, 2021)

Banned for your levels of sass against Pave.


----------



## 0ni (May 20, 2021)

Banned because my sass _cannot be contained and ur in the danger zone_


----------



## Mad Aly (May 20, 2021)

Banned for green filters on cats


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> Banned for green filters on cats


your band so you can be more mad


----------



## Mad Aly (May 20, 2021)

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> your band so you can be more mad


Banned for incorrect spelling  (Unless you did that on purpose to make me "more mad" lol)


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> Banned for incorrect spelling  (Unless you did that on purpose to make me "more mad" lol)


(both i was gona corect itt butttt i diid ent you ar Bandnd for using EMOJIS DEY r EVL


----------



## Mad Aly (May 20, 2021)

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> (both i was gona corect itt butttt i diid ent you ar Bandnd for using EMOJIS DEY r EVL


Banned for saying emojis are evil


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 20, 2021)

Mad Aly said:


> Banned for saying emojis are evil


YOUR BAND CAUSE I SAY SO


----------



## Mad Aly (May 20, 2021)

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> YOUR BAND CAUSE I SAY SO


Banned because "Your band" is a misspelling of "You're banned," so I'm not actually banned


----------



## Holla (May 20, 2021)

Banned because you actually are banned this time.


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

banned because pave has a message:
Why complaining about pave? Pave born how pave born and pave got sass! Now pave ban you! Viva the belltreeforums.com! Now waluigi take pave's job when a waluigi collectible comes out! Viva the belltreeforums.com!


----------



## Toska (May 20, 2021)

Banned for making Pave speak.


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

Banned because it makes me famous


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2021)

Banned for having Pave helping you become famous.


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

Banned because it's how I become  a tbt celebrity like SpaceTokki77, Midoriya, and jhine7


----------



## Mad Aly (May 20, 2021)

Banned because I don't think quoting Pavé has made you famous


----------



## King koopa (May 20, 2021)

Banned because I outta at least try


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2021)

Banned for trying.


----------



## _Donut_ (May 21, 2021)

Banned for having an unhealthy lineup. That's way too much cake, bud!


----------



## Midoriya (May 21, 2021)

Banned because if I gift you all these cakes, I’ll make you a big, fat man and give you the diabeetus.


----------



## King koopa (May 21, 2021)

Banned because then dount's family will sue you


----------



## Toska (May 21, 2021)

Banned for assuming the actions of donut’s family


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 21, 2021)

your band cause beau is the best dear


----------



## King koopa (May 21, 2021)

banned because you said band


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 21, 2021)

your BAND cause i did on purpose


----------



## King koopa (May 21, 2021)

Banned because 




Maybe you aren't lying so I take it back


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 21, 2021)

'band' cause i say so


----------



## King koopa (May 21, 2021)

Banned for not giving a valid reason


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned for not giving a valid reason


BAND for speling banned the right way


----------



## King koopa (May 21, 2021)

Banned because you have lose your ban privileges. To renew it, please pay 1 tbt


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 21, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because you have lose your ban privileges. To renew it, please pay 1 tbt


your BAND cause you want money


----------



## Seastar (May 22, 2021)

Banned because you should really stop spelling it wrong.


----------



## King koopa (May 22, 2021)

Banned because I agree


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 22, 2021)

Banned for agreeing with another member.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2021)

banned for being blues clues


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 22, 2021)

banned for not like blues clues


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2021)

banned for bad grammar


----------



## King koopa (May 22, 2021)

Banned because I agree


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 22, 2021)

Banned because you agreed with a banned user


----------



## Mad Aly (May 22, 2021)

Banned because your title is from the cursed video, Don't Hug Me I'm Scared


----------



## King koopa (May 22, 2021)

Banned because do you mean this:


----------



## Mad Aly (May 22, 2021)

Banned because no, I mean this video, with regards to the line, "Green is not a creative color," hence me banning FrogslimeOfficial for using that as a title.


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2021)

Banned for explaining yourself.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 23, 2021)

banned so you can be more mad


----------



## Midoriya (May 23, 2021)

Banned for getting ninja’d by myself.


----------



## Toska (May 23, 2021)

Banned for having over 27,000 more posts than me :0


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 23, 2021)

band for having more post then me


----------



## _Donut_ (May 23, 2021)

Banned because cherry blossom season is over...


----------



## Mad Aly (May 23, 2021)

Banned because your Sans avatar is too cute


----------



## King koopa (May 23, 2021)

Banned because I have more posts than you
( wait you joined in October and I joined in August I take it back)


----------



## Toska (May 23, 2021)

Banned for taking back a ban


----------



## Holla (May 25, 2021)

Banned for having Diana as an avatar and signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2021)

Banned for having one of your Splatoon egg messages say, "Ngyes!"


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

banned for loving onions


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Banned for being absolutely amazing, messing up my vibe.


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

banned cause you banned me


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> banned cause you banned me


*banned cause you banned me*


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

banned cause you have to many vestas


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

banned because you could never have too many vestas.


----------



## Bluebellie (May 25, 2021)

Banned because you really Can have too many Vestas.


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

Banned because as i said before, you could never have too many vestas.


----------



## 0ni (May 25, 2021)

Banned for not having enough Vestas


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

bannned cause i agree


----------



## Bluebellie (May 25, 2021)

banned cause i disagree


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2021)

Banned for having a Halloween theme at the moment. It's too early!


----------



## Antonio (May 25, 2021)

banned because it's never too early to celebrate Halloween


----------



## warrior_kitty (May 25, 2021)

banned for being right


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2021)

banned because it's wrong


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

Banned because no one bumped the thread


----------



## Holla (Jun 7, 2021)

Banned because you just bumped the thread


----------



## Toska (Jun 7, 2021)

Banned for having a Splatoon aesthetic on an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

Banned because yep


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2021)

Banned for having a Mario aesthetic on an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 7, 2021)

Banned because you also have a splatoon AeStHeTiC


----------



## Seastar (Jun 7, 2021)

Banned because I laughed at "AeStHeTiC".


----------



## Toska (Jun 8, 2021)

Banned for laughing at your own ban


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 8, 2021)

Banned for banning someone over laughter


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

Banned for banning uh never mind
Those types of stuff get confusing fast


----------



## Toska (Jun 9, 2021)

Banned for not banning FrogslimeOfficial


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

Banned because it's illegal to ban someone who is famous on here


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

Banned for still having the team purple aesthetic.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

Banned because I can't come up with anything to replace it with


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

Banned because you could've reverted back to your Persona 5 aesthetic.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 9, 2021)

banned because don't you have your team blue aesthetic or am i dumb


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

banned because you're not dumb, you're my friend


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

Banned for having so many spoilers.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

Banned because I've seen worse


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

Banned for having an excellent fighter choice in Smash Bros even though it'll never come true.


----------



## Holla (Jun 10, 2021)

Banned for all the blue


----------



## King koopa (Jun 10, 2021)

banned because that squid has been super jumping for a while now. When's it gonna land?


----------



## Seastar (Jun 10, 2021)

Banned because that is a very good point.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2021)

Banned because when the squid lands, the entire Earth will explode.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 10, 2021)

Banned because I have an inkstrike to splat it before it lands


----------



## Holla (Jun 10, 2021)

Banned because what if the inkling used Bubbler before the strike hit?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 10, 2021)

Banned because I don't think the bubbler is that strong


----------



## Holla (Jun 11, 2021)

Banned because I used to main Bubbler back in Splatoon 1 and it along with the Kraken were OP as you were invincible during its duration which would be long enough to survive an Inkstrike.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

Banned for saying woomy.


----------



## rianne (Jun 13, 2021)

Banned because you revived the thread.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 13, 2021)

banned because that's a lot of cake!
I want some


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 13, 2021)

Banned for wanting someone else’s cake.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2021)

Banned for not wanting someone else’s cake.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 14, 2021)

Banned for having lots of cake.


----------



## Toska (Jun 14, 2021)

Banned for having candy instead of cake


----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

banned because candy is the new cake


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 14, 2021)

Banned because candy can never replace cake.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 14, 2021)

banned because maybe the reason we get candy on Halloween is because it's cake but no one likes cake anymore so we use candy


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

Banned for assuming that no one likes cake.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

Banned because no one does a lot more people use candy than cake 
(Unless you count that time I accidentally bought too much cake)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

Banned for accidentally buying too much cake at one point. Why didn't you share?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

Banned because it's the tasty cake collectible that's in my shop and I figured no one wanted it because it's too common


----------



## Toska (Jun 15, 2021)

Banned for assuming nobody wants cake D:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

Banned for being a Froggy Chair member that has purple all over themselves.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

banned because teams are dead and will stay that way


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 16, 2021)

Banned for that menacing sentence


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2021)

Banned because… what exactly is your pfp from?


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 17, 2021)

Banned for not knowing Frogs pfp origin. Not that I know either but someone here has to be the _banner_, right?  

Banner? Ban man? Banninator!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

banned because here's the banninator


----------



## Holla (Jun 18, 2021)

Banned for making up the banninator.


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

Banned for only having 16 bells


----------



## King koopa (Jun 18, 2021)

Banned because that's sad


----------



## Holla (Jun 18, 2021)

Banned because I actually have more bells I just keep them stashed away in my ABD so I'm less tempted to spend them.


----------



## Toska (Jun 18, 2021)

Banned for being smart about spending bells, then


----------



## King koopa (Jun 18, 2021)

Banned because maybe I'll try that but for now I like to keep my money where I can see it


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2021)

Banned because the story of a koopa troopa is too long for me to read.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 18, 2021)

banned because sometimes I write long stories when it's for AeStHeTiC


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2021)

Banned for tYpInG lIkE ThIs for aesthetic.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 19, 2021)

Banned because Google did it!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2021)

Banned for making me laugh with the images you create.


----------



## rianne (Jun 19, 2021)

Banned because you're blue da ba dee da ba di.


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 20, 2021)

Banned for planting that song in my head now


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

banned because here's a better song to plant in your head:
_ I am the stone that the builder refused;
I am the visual, the inspiration
That made lady sing the blues.

I'm the spark that makes your idea bright,
The same spark that lights the dark
So that you can know your left from your right.

I am the ballot in your box,
The bullet in your gun,
The inner glow that lets you know
To call your brother son.

The story that just begun,
The promise of what's to come,
And I'ma remain a soldier
Till the war is won.

Chop, chop, chop, judo flip!
Chop, chop, chop, judo flip!
Chop, chop, chop, judo flip!
Chop, chop, chop
I think I need to take a break from boondocks _


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 20, 2021)

Banned for quoting the Boondocks opening theme.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

Banned because I can't help it it's a good show


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 20, 2021)

Banned for having a blank shield in your custom title.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2021)

banned for still being blue


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

banned because "I don't see color all people are the same."
-captain cuttlefish


----------



## rianne (Jun 20, 2021)

Banned for your creative bans.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 20, 2021)

Banned for having a Kuromi theme



Spoiler






Midoriya said:


> Banned because… what exactly is your pfp from?


Her name's Dread from Nanbaka


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 20, 2021)

banned for a christmas themed collectible in your lineup in june


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

Banned because Christmas in the new father's day


----------



## tessa grace (Jun 20, 2021)

banned because kourage is spelled wrong


----------



## King koopa (Jun 20, 2021)

banned because that's intended it's a pun


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 20, 2021)

banned because that's a swag name


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 25, 2021)

Banned for using the word “swag”.


----------



## rianne (Jun 25, 2021)

Banned because C@K3 CR3W assemble! /pokes current collectible lineup


----------



## FiveCatsInATrenchcoat (Jun 25, 2021)

Banned because *✧･ﾟ *✧ *


----------



## King koopa (Jun 25, 2021)

Banned because I don't speak sparkles so I don't know what you said


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jun 27, 2021)

Banned for not taking sparkles as a language class


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

Banned because if sparkles are now a language then I could say something in all emojis and people would still know what i said lol


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 27, 2021)

Banned for


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

Banned because now I need to use Google translate to translate what you said


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 27, 2021)

Banned for using Google translate. It's most likely misleading you.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 27, 2021)

Banned because it's the only way to understand the new international language: sparkles!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 28, 2021)

banned because you got hit by the blue shell!


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned because I have a super horn


----------



## Mick (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned for inconsistent numbers. 72 or 100? pick one


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned because spaaaaaaaaace.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned because que?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned because koopas are turtles not dogs


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 28, 2021)

banned bc idk what ur title means


----------



## Holla (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned for not controlling yourself.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned for controlling yourself.

Also, “muerte” means “death” in Spanish I’m pretty sure.


----------



## rianne (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned because you just went bilingual successfully.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned because I know a little Spanish:
Hola como estas?
I said hi how are you


----------



## Toska (Jun 28, 2021)

Banned for speaking Spanish on an English speaking forum.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 28, 2021)

banned because plenty of people speak Spanish on here it's just uncommon


----------



## Mick (Jun 29, 2021)

Banned for being a minority


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2021)

(yes my usertitle means "death" it's also a far-fetched pun on a poem together with my username)

banned because stealing my package


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

Banned because you should sue mick for theif


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 29, 2021)

banned because it's theft, thief is the actual person doing it lol


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

Banned because court is now in session between mick and sheilaa


----------



## Mick (Jun 29, 2021)

Banned because there can be no verdict if I just ban the judge


----------



## King koopa (Jun 29, 2021)

Banned because yes there can be


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

banned because courage is a dog not a turtle lol


----------



## King koopa (Jun 30, 2021)

Banned because there aren't many k words so I made it work lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

banned because...kitchen, klutz, keen etc there are loads


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2021)

banned bc kourage is a cool name


----------



## Seastar (Jun 30, 2021)

Banned because yeah, it is.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 30, 2021)

Banned because I smell like garbage.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 30, 2021)

banned because that's a you problem


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

banned bc too many spoilers


----------



## King koopa (Jun 30, 2021)

banned because there's only 3


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 30, 2021)

Banned because there's only 1 spoiler.


----------



## Parkai (Jun 30, 2021)

banned for no spoilers


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 1, 2021)

Banned for also having no spoilers.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 1, 2021)

Banned for being part of the spoiler gang.


----------



## Holla (Jul 2, 2021)

Banned for being so awesome that I can't handle it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

banned because you're honey boo boo in disguise


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 2, 2021)

Banned because what does SW5 stand for in your signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 2, 2021)

(samurai warriors 5, game out july 27th)

banned because rocco in signature


----------



## King koopa (Jul 2, 2021)

Banned because here's Rocco


----------



## Seastar (Jul 2, 2021)

Banned because that's Rocko.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 4, 2021)

banned because here's rocko


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2021)

Banned because that's obviously rocko's younger brother rocky


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 4, 2021)

Banned because this is rocky


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2021)

Banned because you're right, but that's just a picture from when him where he's a bit older


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 4, 2021)

Mick said:


> Banned because you're right, but that's just a picture from when him where he's a bit older


Banned because you admitted that I was right : )


----------



## Seastar (Jul 4, 2021)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 4, 2021)

Seastar said:


> Banned for quoting.


Banned for all your poliwager pokemon being higher levels than mineee


----------



## Mick (Jul 4, 2021)

Banned for wanting to be the very best


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 4, 2021)

Mick said:


> Banned for wanting to be the very best


Banned for being in love with star fragments


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

Banned because at the time I’m posting this, one of your Pokemon eggs still hasn’t hatched.  :O


----------



## ACNH (Jul 5, 2021)

Banned because bored


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 5, 2021)

Banned because your join date says March 31st, 2020, but ACNH came out on March 20th, 2020.

Lies!  LIES!


----------



## Kurb (Jul 6, 2021)

banned for mha went out of style in 2016


----------



## King koopa (Jul 6, 2021)

banned because wojak is dead


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 6, 2021)

Kurb said:


> banned for mha went out of style in 2016



Banned because incorrect.  MHA has been in style _since _2016.



Koopadude100 said:


> banned because wojak is dead



Banned for being correct.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 7, 2021)

Banned for changing your profile picture a few times in a span of a few weeks.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 7, 2021)

banned for never changing your pfp


----------



## Holla (Jul 7, 2021)

Banned for taking all the cake.


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 7, 2021)

For being a sussy Baja that committed multiple acts of beesechurger


----------



## Seastar (Jul 7, 2021)

Banned for making up nonsense.


----------



## Mick (Jul 7, 2021)

Banned because that balloon is not an egg, you can't fool me


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 7, 2021)

Banned for only having one row of collectibles.


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 7, 2021)

banned cause you're too awesome to be here


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 11, 2021)

banned because nobody has banned you in 3 days-


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2021)

Banned because how is it even possible to get a butterfly in your custom title?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 11, 2021)

Banned because it’s the butterfly of the Lost Lands.  It only chooses to reside in specific members of the forums’ user titles.  Be hopeful, for one day it could be you.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 11, 2021)

Banned because the butterfly is the same butterfly from that one episode of SpongeBob and I wouldn't want this on your User title:


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 11, 2021)

Banned for posting a monkey


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 11, 2021)

Banned for joining a month ago.


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 12, 2021)

banned for questioning my shrek butterfly a few posts ago


Shellzilla said:


> Banned for joining a month ago.


----------



## Holla (Jul 12, 2021)

Banned for bringing up "a few posts ago" let's focus on the here and now.


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 12, 2021)

Banned for having a avatar that got mind controlled


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2021)

Banned for... well, being right for once.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 12, 2021)

Banned because your avatar 



Spoiler: splatoon 2 spoilers



Has to help agent 4 find her sister


----------



## Seastar (Jul 12, 2021)

Banned because 



Spoiler: I don't know, I'll put a spoiler tag too



They are actually cousins


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2021)

Banned for deciding to put Splatoon spoilers even though you put it in a spoiler. I personally don't care.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 13, 2021)

banned because the zapfish has been sent to your location for banning splatoon discussion. I say you have 5 min left


----------



## AustinTEG06 (Jul 13, 2021)

Banned because dio said so


----------



## King koopa (Jul 13, 2021)

banned because I don't play minecraft


----------



## Toska (Jul 14, 2021)

Banned for not playing minecraft

it personally doesn’t bother me, this is just a funny reason


----------



## Holla (Jul 14, 2021)

Banned because Minecraft is so 2011 which was a decade ago now...


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 14, 2021)

Banned because that squid in your signature has got to be tired of flying by now.


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 14, 2021)

Banned for not posting a MHA shirt in the scavenger hunt thread


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 15, 2021)

Banned for “Deal with the Devil”.


----------



## Holla (Jul 15, 2021)

Banned for "going beyond, plus ultra!"


----------



## King koopa (Jul 15, 2021)

Banned because that squid is probably dying inside for super jumping that long


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Banned because that squid is probably dying inside for super jumping that long


banned for having an uneven amount of bells : ) 
even tho i do to


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 15, 2021)

Banned because it's actually even.

I ain't calling you a truther.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 18, 2021)

banned for kiki pfp


----------



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

Banned for being 666


----------



## Holla (Jul 22, 2021)

Banned for saying you aren't telling where you are from, followed by saying where you are from


----------



## King koopa (Jul 22, 2021)

Banned because it's to protect myself from:


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2021)

Banned for having a great sense of humor.


----------



## Toska (Jul 23, 2021)

Banned for changing your whole profile image :0

please know this is a joke and I think the change is nice!!


----------



## tessa grace (Jul 23, 2021)

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## nyx~ (Jul 23, 2021)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 24, 2021)

Banned for having less posts than me even though I joined after you


----------



## Holla (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned because this isn’t a post contest.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned because I'm glad there isn't because this would be the site every day:



Me running because everyone is spamming posts
Any user with over 20,000 posts:


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned for posting memes.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned because unlike discord, you can post memes in general


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned because turtles.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Holla (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned for having a lone collectible in your second row. That Pansy is lonely.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned because nothing came out of that Pokeball in your signature.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned because your signature reminded me of when you used to be zhongli (I really don't know how to spell it lol)


----------



## Toska (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned for being reminded of the past. The present is now!


----------



## kikotoot (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned for being the most recent poster on 4 consecutive basement threads!


----------



## b100ming (Jul 26, 2021)

Pie_Or_Die said:


> *The "You're Banned" Game*
> 
> ^banned for banning me for something ive been banned before


For their name being a threat

	Post automatically merged: Jul 26, 2021



kikotoot said:


> Banned for being the most recent poster on 4 consecutive basement threads!


Banned for the last four letters of their username containing bathroom humor.


----------



## Seastar (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned for quoting two people, one being a post from_ 2005_.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 26, 2021)

Banned because at least it wasn't from 2004


----------



## Valia (Jul 27, 2021)

banned for unspecified reason.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2021)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2021)

Banned for changing your whole identity. You should've done it like in New Leaf where you're supposed to only change one thing per day. Harriet is right, changing too much of yourself will make you unrecognizable to others.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2021)

Banned for staying in the form of classic ol’ Shellzilla.  Something I cannot do.


----------



## Holla (Jul 27, 2021)

Banned for defeating everything in just one punch.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Banned because that pokeball is empty


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2021)

Banned for having an eerie star potion. We have no idea what it is, but it could be dangerous to us all.


----------



## King koopa (Jul 27, 2021)

Banned because i got it from balloonfight and it doesn't seem dangerous, after all it makes my lineup look good


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 27, 2021)

Banned for prioritizing the looks of your lineup over the safety of other members. Obviously just joking.


----------



## Holla (Jul 28, 2021)

Banned because you never know what a TBTer will do for collectibles.


----------



## Zane (Aug 1, 2021)

banned for super cute celeste themed collectibles


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Aug 1, 2021)

banned because that boy in your avatar above looks like he “has a natural curiosity” if you know what i mean, say no to Sokka and don’t drink cactus juice despite the fact that it is the quenchiest,kids.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 1, 2021)

Banned for having Amaterasu as your profile picture.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Aug 1, 2021)

Shellzilla said:


> Banned for having Amaterasu as your profile picture.


Banned for bad taste in video games and not appreciating art


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2021)

Banned because I can’t tell if that’s sarcastic or not.  It says in Shellzilla’s signature that he has played Okami, lol.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 2, 2021)

Banned for defending me.


----------



## Toska (Aug 2, 2021)

Banned for not allowing Midoriya to defend you.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 3, 2021)

Banned because Midoriya is a secret bodyguard for Shellzilla


----------



## Holla (Aug 3, 2021)

Banned because where's my bodyguard?


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 3, 2021)

banned for matching your pfp with your lineup!


----------



## Liz! (Aug 4, 2021)

Banned because I am Jealous of your Sig.


----------



## Holla (Aug 4, 2021)

Banned for having numbers in your username.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 4, 2021)

Banned because you're Celeste but you also have her in your lineup....
CELESTE WAS CLONED AND BLATHERS DIDN'T KNOW
(I'm joking if you can't tell)


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 7, 2021)

Banned because Pavé is stuck in your collectable bar!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 7, 2021)

Banned for having a Zipper Sakura collectible.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 7, 2021)

Banned because you ninja'd me


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 9, 2021)

Banned for being in a different cabin.


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 9, 2021)

Banned because _you're _in a different cabin


----------



## Holla (Aug 9, 2021)

Banned because regardless of cabin aren’t we all having fun camping?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 9, 2021)

Banned because that's very true!! :0
Hope everyone has a good time with the events  !
cabin 1 still rules though >:]c


----------



## King koopa (Aug 9, 2021)

Banned because you have zipper in your lineup! Did you summon him so my cabin is only 10 people?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 9, 2021)

Banned because how did you found out!? Did Pavé tell you?


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2021)

Banned for Splatoon 3 brainrot


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2021)

Banned for... a crazy squirrel?


----------



## King koopa (Aug 10, 2021)

Banned because it's not his evil psychotic side


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2021)

banned cause you're talking about the wrong character lol


----------



## Holla (Aug 10, 2021)

Banned because you aren't camping with the rest of us.


----------



## Seastar (Aug 10, 2021)

Banned because I'm not camping either.


----------



## ecstasy (Aug 10, 2021)

banned for being in the no camping squad


----------



## King koopa (Aug 10, 2021)

Banned because that Squirrel is having a sugar rush from all that candy in your lineup lol


----------



## Lucas4080 (Aug 10, 2021)

Banned because its almost your TBT anniversary!!


----------



## arikins (Aug 11, 2021)

banned for being my competitor in the mountains >;p


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 11, 2021)

Banned for having that girl in your profile picture constantly fall over. Are you trying to give her a concussion?


----------



## Holla (Aug 11, 2021)

Banned for being on the blue team again for this event.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 11, 2021)

Banned because your cabin colour is also blue but in a lighter shade.


----------



## Holla (Aug 11, 2021)

Banned because while you are correct at least I was a different colour for the last event.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 11, 2021)

Banned because you must be really rich if you have a Celeste chicken plush


----------



## Holla (Aug 12, 2021)

Banned because not really. I just got lucky and snagged one during the fair. It’s gifted from someone else only because I date traded my original for a newer one.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 13, 2021)

Banned because you're lucky I wish I knew about the event as I could have gotten a blue and purple star fragment then but oh well


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 13, 2021)

Banned for putting your huge story in a spoiler (I did read it, though!).


----------



## King koopa (Aug 14, 2021)

Banned because it took you 3 years to get collectibles 
But it does look good though!


----------



## Holla (Aug 19, 2021)

Banned because although you are sweet you’re stinging me at the same time.


----------



## amemome (Aug 19, 2021)

Banned for not being on team poliwag for camp tbt!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 19, 2021)

Banned because mega beedrill will scare them away


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 19, 2021)

Banning myself because bug is super effective against grass, which means I lose this battle…


----------



## King koopa (Aug 19, 2021)

Banned because you can beat a poliwag as grass beats water


----------



## Holla (Aug 20, 2021)

Banned because if that’s the case, then who do I beat?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 20, 2021)

Banned because you're the one who gets banned, not allowing you to beat someone.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 20, 2021)

Banned because beedrill used grass whip!
It's super effective!
Shellzilla fainted!


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2021)

Banned because that's not a move, just use Solar Beam because Beedrill actually can learn that.


----------



## amemome (Aug 20, 2021)

Banning everyone who talked about Pokemon. That includes me.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 20, 2021)

Banned because you are a pokemon 
That includes me too


----------



## Seastar (Aug 20, 2021)

Banned because I'm not a Pokemon anymore. 
The joke is my old username was a Pokemon.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 20, 2021)

Banned for your old username being a Pokemon.


----------



## King koopa (Aug 20, 2021)

Banned because those black mushrooms could be amoonguss!


----------



## Neb (Aug 21, 2021)

Banned because that image is very cursed.


----------



## Holla (Aug 23, 2021)

Banned for continuing the Pokémon theme (more so cause of being a Cosmog Enthusiast than what you said but still)


----------



## King koopa (Aug 23, 2021)

Banned because Katrina would like to borrow your crystal ball


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

banned for having a purple and black background


----------



## b100ming (Oct 27, 2021)

DarthGohan1 said:


> banned for having a purple and black background


Banned for playing a month after the last comment.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Banned for playing a month after the last comment.


banned for not allowing a bump on a great thread


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for mixing Star Wars and Dragonball together.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for… Uh. You’re just banned, OK?


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for unfair punishment.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Banned for… Uh. You’re just banned, OK?


banned for having a celeste signature


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for skipping me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

banned for noticing that


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for retiring.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for disrespecting retired staff


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for assuming I was disrespecting out of context.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for assuming I was assuming you were disrespecting out of context.
Ha! Beat that!


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for assumptions, period.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 27, 2021)

Orius said:


> Banned for assumptions, period.


Banned for making assumptions and attempting to ban me for making assumptions.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

banned for having cool collectibles


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

^^ Banned for pulling an Inception.
^ Banned for posting too fast.


----------



## LexxyRaptor (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for outdated movie reference.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

banned for having a red background


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

^^ Banned because Raptors are too intelligent (and therefore dangerous) to be kept alive.
^ Banned for being a post-ninja a second time.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 27, 2021)

Orius said:


> ^^ Banned for pulling an Inception.
> ^ Banned for posting too fast.


Banned for saying something I don’t understand


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

b100ming said:


> Banned for saying something I don’t understand


banned for making an excuse


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for Gohan.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

banned for vegeta


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for assuming I know whom Vegeta is (I do, but still, I don't watch DBZ).


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

banned for knowing who vegeta is


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for cute penguin collectible.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned because how did this thread get bumped so fast?


----------



## b100ming (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for interrupting the epic battle going on here


----------



## Orius (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for being a mechanical melon that's confusing to eat.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for TRYING to eat me


----------



## Holla (Oct 27, 2021)

Banned for trying to eat it's still 18 mins until lunch time.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 27, 2021)

banned for counting down the minutes to lunch


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 28, 2021)

banned for apparently being retired staff


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

banned for apparently joining in 2020


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for being a veteran on this site for so long.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

banned for being a n00b to the site


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for calling me a noob.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

banned for having a fire background (it's actually cool!)


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for thinking fire is cool (thanks!)


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2021)

banned for subjecting spider-man to the pits of hell


----------



## King koopa (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned because Kermit is being squeezed to death and no one is calling 9-1-1


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 29, 2021)

banned for having a koopa troopa sig


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for having animated gifs in sig.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 29, 2021)

Orius said:


> Banned for having animated gifs in sig.


Banned for having a different font in sig.


----------



## Holla (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for having joined TBT this year.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 29, 2021)

banned for joining in 2013


----------



## Kumori (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for being a [BIG SHOT].


----------



## b100ming (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for having 3 collectibles (and having a tidier lineup than me because of it.)


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for play fire emblem instead of spending more time playing ac


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

Banned for just chilling.


----------



## b100ming (Oct 30, 2021)

Rowbowkid800 said:


> Banned for play fire emblem instead of spending more time playing ac


What’s fire emblem?
Oh and Orius is banned for not chilling when they’re on fire.


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 30, 2021)

banned 4 not knowing what fire emblem is

u r not a real gamer /joke


----------



## Merielle (Oct 30, 2021)

Banned for not deciding on one theme.


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

Banned for losing glades.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Oct 30, 2021)

Banned for spiderman


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

Banned for forgetting the hyphen.

Everyone always forgets the hyphen...


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 30, 2021)

banned for being grammar police


----------



## Azzy (Oct 31, 2021)

Banned for _not_ being grammar police.
_Grammar is important, you know._


----------



## ecstasy (Oct 31, 2021)

banned because i hate grammar


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 31, 2021)

banned because what did grandma ever do to you?  : (


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 1, 2021)

^Banned for inciting violence against Muppets.


----------



## Azzy (Nov 1, 2021)

Banned for being too lazy to have a signature.​


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 1, 2021)

banned for having a text only signature


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2021)

Banned for having an image heavy signature.


----------



## Orius (Nov 1, 2021)

Banned for having so many candies (collectibles). Too much candy is bad for you!


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Nov 1, 2021)

banned for having a flame backdrop. it's already too hot in here!


----------



## Azzy (Nov 1, 2021)

Banned for having a spiderwebbed backdrop with actual spider included. 
I have arachnophobia.Spiders aren’t allowed around me.
((Spider-Man is an exception))​


----------



## *Sakura Miku* (Nov 2, 2021)

banned for having devil in your title, this is a house of god you know


----------



## Orius (Nov 2, 2021)

Banned for being so funny.


----------



## Holla (Nov 3, 2021)

Banned for being a champion


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned for having too many cool easter eggs


----------



## King koopa (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned for having nothing


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned for banning people with nothing.


----------



## King koopa (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned because Halloween is over.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned because yes, Halloween is over, which means all ghosts should be gone.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned for claiming that ghosts only come out at halloween : )


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned for being here and existing.


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned for Poke-advertising.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned because my signature just changed, therefore I am no longer poke-advertising.


----------



## Orius (Nov 4, 2021)

Banned for having such a nice-looking MHA signature. I really like the borders.


----------



## dude98 (Nov 5, 2021)

Banned for a spooky pfp


----------



## Orius (Nov 5, 2021)

Banned for thinking that the adorable Wisp is spooky.


----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2021)

Banned for thinking that Wisp can't be both adorable and spooky at the same time.


----------



## Merielle (Nov 5, 2021)

Banned for perfectly arranging the Poke Balls in your lineup.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 6, 2021)

Banned for having a blue rose in your lineup and in your profile picture.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 6, 2021)

Banned for that silly Kirby face.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned for being an Inkling


----------



## King koopa (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned because you trapped two ghosts in a bottle!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned for celebrating Turkey Day early


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned for still having Halloween on their Pfp


----------



## King koopa (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned because you don't have a theme


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned because the name doesn’t fit the person


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned for your name not matching your pfp


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned because not being original


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned for being original


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned for being dead


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Banned for being alive


----------



## Holla (Nov 10, 2021)

Banned for being spooky


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 10, 2021)

Banned for eggs and pokeballs


----------



## neoratz (Nov 11, 2021)

banned for being unable to identify the difference between a pronoun and an adjective >8O


----------



## Holla (Nov 11, 2021)

Banned for having a pumpkin pie


----------



## King koopa (Nov 11, 2021)

Banned because poor ditto is an egg now


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 13, 2021)

banned because what if ditto wants to be an egg?


----------



## King koopa (Nov 13, 2021)

Banned for having no lineup


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 13, 2021)

banned for banning me for the same thing twice


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2021)

Unbanned because you have a pear collectible.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 13, 2021)

Banned for unbanning over pears


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 13, 2021)

banned for banning him because she unbanned me because of pears when he actually unbanned me because the pear means my lineup is not nonexistent when king koopa banned me for having no lineup, not simply because i have a pear


----------



## King koopa (Nov 13, 2021)

Banned because can't let you do that, fox!
Not sure why I made a star fox 64 reference


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 13, 2021)

Banned for making a reference.



Bagelbagon said:


> banned for banning *her* because *she* unbanned me because of pears when she actually unbanned me because the pear means my lineup is not nonexistent when king koopa banned me for having no lineup, not simply because i have a pear



I identify as a male, lmaoooooo.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 13, 2021)

Midoriya said:


> I identify as a male, lmaoooooo.


aaaa sorry about that, glad to see you’re not too upset


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Banned for misgendering poor Izuku


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 14, 2021)

banned for having an edgy profile theme /j


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Banned for having a pastel profile theme


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 14, 2021)

banned for having too many spooky collectables half a month after halloween


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 14, 2021)

Banned for having a Christmas collectible 41 days before Christmas


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 14, 2021)

banned for haunting tbt


----------



## Holla (Nov 16, 2021)

Banned for having 2 pieces of cake.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 16, 2021)

Banned for not having cake.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Nov 16, 2021)

Banned for the two squid souls trapped in your eggs


----------



## Holla (Nov 17, 2021)

Banned for not having any squids.


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 17, 2021)

Banned because not real pokemon trainer


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 17, 2021)

Banned for being a cinnamon roll


----------



## ForestFox (Nov 17, 2021)

Banned for being unoriginal


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2021)

Banned for not having an image in your signature.


----------



## _Donut_ (Nov 18, 2021)

Banned for having 4 images in your signature! FOUR! Oh the humanity!


----------



## King koopa (Nov 18, 2021)

Banned for having 1 BIG image in your signature! ONE! Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Nov 22, 2021)

Banned for having a smash character reveal when smash ultimate already finished its final update,Sora was last fighter.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 30, 2021)

Banned for asking interesting questions in the thread, “ask the below user a question”.


----------



## Merielle (Nov 30, 2021)

Banned for having as many bells as there are days in the year!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Nov 30, 2021)

Banned for 4 yellow pansies instead of a whole row


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 22, 2022)

banned for having a pfp that mixes halloween and christmas.


----------



## Crowsie (Jan 22, 2022)

Banned for having a food username. This is a forum, not a kitchen.


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 22, 2022)

Banned for having an animal username. This is a forums, not the zoo.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 22, 2022)

Banned for having a… uh… a… normal name username.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 23, 2022)

You’re banned for mixing Pokémon and MHA in your profile picture.


----------



## gigii (Jan 23, 2022)

ur banned for having a rare username


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2022)

banned because feta cheese


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 23, 2022)

Banned because you came up with a random reason to ban someone.


----------



## gigii (Jan 23, 2022)

your banned bc you want to win in the "last to comment wins"


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 23, 2022)

banned for having an entire row of tasty cakes


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 23, 2022)

Banned for having only one row of collectibles and they're all flowers.


----------



## King koopa (Jan 23, 2022)

Banned because your toy robot may malfunction because that gold jellyfish is right next to it...


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 23, 2022)

Banned for having King Boo telling me to scram in your spoiler. I think you should ban him instead!


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 23, 2022)

Banned for having an oarfish head in your lineup without a body or tail


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 23, 2022)

Banned because I only won the head of an oarfish during a forum event and didn't get the rest of its body.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 23, 2022)

Banned because the oarfish body and tail are sad.  They’re going to come back and haunt you in your nightmares.  One day you’ll wake up and realize that there’s a new reality comedy show on TV like Two and a Half Men, except it’s called Two and a Half Oarfish Pieces.  It’s about an Oarfish body and tail that live in a house together with their Oarfish head.  Then you’ll wake up and realize it was just another nightmare.


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 23, 2022)

-


----------



## FoxFeathers (Jan 25, 2022)

Banned for not posting anything.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 25, 2022)

You’re banned for having the default user title.


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 26, 2022)

Banned for having Brutus as your signature


----------



## Seastar (Jan 26, 2022)

Banned because isn't that the name of a fake villager, not the one in the signature?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 27, 2022)

Banned for not knowing about the Mac = Brutus theory Which I may or may not have created, idk


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 27, 2022)

Banned for being three months in the void and counting.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 27, 2022)

You’re banned for loving onions


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 27, 2022)

banned for being on almost all the same threads I'm on


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 4, 2022)

You’re banned for having an edible username.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Feb 4, 2022)

You’re banned for not having an eatable username


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 4, 2022)

Banned for having Diva assert her dominance.


----------



## pottercrossing (Feb 4, 2022)

Banned for having Gruff on your island


----------



## chicken soup (Feb 6, 2022)

banned for being a blink (dw im one too-)


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned for having a username about the best type of soup


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned for quoting the happy mask salesman from The Legend of Zelda - Majora's Mask in your title.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2022)

You’re banned for having an underscore in your username.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 6, 2022)

You are banned for having you user title the same thing as your username just in Japanese.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 6, 2022)

banned for being keroppi


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 6, 2022)

Banned for only having 4 candies in your lineup


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 6, 2022)

You’re banned for only having four villagers in your avatar.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for banning someone who has a certain amount of villagers in their avatar. They're super cute and people usually stick to one!


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 7, 2022)

banned for being legend of zelda on an animal crossing forum smh smh!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for being a FNAF fan on an Animal Crossing forum, I cannot believe it


----------



## dude98 (Feb 7, 2022)

You're banned for reminding me of The Happy Mask Salesman


----------



## Seastar (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because I can't feed Seastar.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 7, 2022)

Banned because maybe they're just not hungry right now.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 8, 2022)

You’re banned for collecting frost eggs.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

banned for having only one pokeball


----------



## Seastar (Feb 8, 2022)

Banned for hoarding candy.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

banned for having matching collectables and then a pink one


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 8, 2022)

Banned for liking aubergine (aka eggplant), according to your title


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

banned bc its a reference to a game


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2022)

Banned because I had no idea you were Meraki until a few days ago.


----------



## ecstasy (Feb 8, 2022)

banned because im sorry for constantly changing my username


----------



## Neb (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned because I didn’t know FNAF characters had squishy heads.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2022)

Banned for being so obsessed with pears that you framed a photo of one and displayed it next to your villagers.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 10, 2022)

You’re banned for claiming to be obsessed with frost eggs but only having four of them in your sidebar.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 12, 2022)

Banned for not having a reason to be banned.


----------



## gigii (Mar 13, 2022)

your banned for having a cat game pfp and a zelda sig. ( cat game is fun thoooo)


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

You’re banned because having a lot of colors in your avatar.


----------



## gigii (Mar 13, 2022)

your banned for having a pokemon pfp


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 13, 2022)

You’re banned for having only two different letters in your username.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2022)

banned because cheddar cheese dip sauce


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 13, 2022)

Banned for having that squiggly line in your title


----------



## fuzzybug (Mar 14, 2022)

Banned for playing the mobile game Cat Game and selecting it as your avatar. (no hate that game is adorable)


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 14, 2022)

You‘re banned because you would ban someone for playing Cat Game, lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 14, 2022)

You’re banned for being a closet Cat Game fan.


----------



## fuzzybug (Mar 14, 2022)

Banned for Japanese characters without providing their translation


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 14, 2022)

You’re banned because it’s literally my username. And I asked about it when that new rule was put in place about other languages without translation.


----------



## gigii (Mar 14, 2022)

your banned for helping alot


----------



## fuzzybug (Mar 14, 2022)

Banned for excessive cakes


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 14, 2022)

Your banned for having Miku in your signature and not my baby Kaito


----------



## gigii (Mar 14, 2022)

your banned for being to kinddd


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 14, 2022)

Banned for having a colorful avatar.

The Cat Game replies cracked me up a ton, thanks guys. XD


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 15, 2022)

You’re banned for giving that cat coffee. Cats can’t drink coffee.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 16, 2022)

banned for being croconaw


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 16, 2022)

You’re banned for the typo in your username.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 17, 2022)

banned for having only one seashell


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 17, 2022)

Banned for having a T posing Diva


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 18, 2022)

Banned for being too kind >_<


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 26, 2022)

Banned for being a Poofesure enthusiast and a K.K. fan.


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 26, 2022)

banned for not having enough blue in your lineup


----------



## tessa grace (May 26, 2022)

banned for having the hand that takes


----------



## TurnipBell20 (May 26, 2022)

banned for being online right now


----------



## King koopa (May 26, 2022)

Banned for being offline right now


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 26, 2022)

Banned for having the best profile pictures


----------



## Gene. (May 26, 2022)

banned for being WAY too friendly to other TBT members


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 26, 2022)

Banned for having too many eggs


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 26, 2022)

Banned for having a egg


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2022)

Banned for having no eggs.


----------



## Gene. (May 27, 2022)

banned for only having 1/3 of a fish


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2022)

Banned for having the same username as a scientific term.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 27, 2022)

Banned for having cake with that much frosting


----------



## Bagelbagon (May 27, 2022)

banned for having random lumps of coal


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2022)

Banned for being a bagel bacon.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 27, 2022)

Banned for saying bacon instead of bagon


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 27, 2022)

Banned for having '800' in your username.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 27, 2022)

Banned for having one of the best signatures


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2022)

banned because cheese


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 1, 2022)

Banned for having a monochrome avatar


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 1, 2022)

Banned because you only have one row of collectibles.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 1, 2022)

Banned for only having the Oarfish Head.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 2, 2022)

Banned for loving Keroppi


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 2, 2022)

Banned for having anything to do with peaches in both your signature and username.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2022)

Banned for not doing anything bad to make people ban you.

Yes, I really just banned myself.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 7, 2022)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2022)

Banned for banning me a few times already.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Jun 7, 2022)

banned for having your dreamy bear plush burning in the campfire


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 7, 2022)

Banned for pointing that out because I can't unsee it now. Also banned for t-posing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

banned because meatballs


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 19, 2022)

Banned for Ringo


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jun 19, 2022)

Banned for kawaii chaos


----------



## pottercrossing (Sep 16, 2022)

banned 4 having isabelle in ur possession XD


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 16, 2022)

Banned for having to many Y's in your title


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned for not being NaviCrossing64!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 22, 2022)

banned for being online right now


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned for not having a squirrel avatar!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned for not having an avatar at all!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Sep 22, 2022)

Banned for having a consistent aesthetic


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

banned for having an awesome signature


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 23, 2022)

banned for having too many gifs


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Bagelbagon said:


> banned for having too many gifs


banned for having zero gifs


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)

banned because cheese


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 23, 2022)

unbanned because cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 23, 2022)

banned because bacon


----------



## Bagelbagon (Sep 23, 2022)

banned because fish


----------



## BrokenSanity (Sep 23, 2022)

Banned for making lineups that are too good to exist


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 24, 2022)

banned for having a nice signature


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 1, 2022)

banned for having two wallopoids


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 1, 2022)

banned for having a diva pfp


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2022)

Banned because your forum aesthetic is too good.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 1, 2022)

Banned for being so iconic


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 1, 2022)

Banned for also having 64 in your username.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 1, 2022)

banned for having that one cake on the bottom row


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 1, 2022)

Banned for that signature being too adorable


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 2, 2022)

Band for having a halloween themed aesthetic


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 2, 2022)

Banned for not proofreading your post.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 2, 2022)

Banned for being an F1 fan.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 2, 2022)

Banned for liking pie.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 2, 2022)

Banned for too many username changes.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 2, 2022)

Banned for not being neon yellow!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 3, 2022)

Banned for having a default pfp


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 3, 2022)

Banned for having a self-made profile picture.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 3, 2022)

Banned for being one of my favorite pokemons!


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 3, 2022)

Banned for not being Mr_Hello_Kitty!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 4, 2022)

Banned for using Sing and putting everyone to sleep!


----------



## chicken soup (Oct 4, 2022)

banned for having an abbreviated name


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 4, 2022)

Banned for not being named beef stew!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 5, 2022)

banned for not being named clam chowder


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 5, 2022)

Banned for not being Kermit the Frog!


----------



## chicken soup (Oct 5, 2022)

banned for having a default pfp


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 5, 2022)

banned for currently having exactly 200 more posts than bells


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2022)

banned because bacon n cheese


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 26, 2022)

banned because the cheese melted and got everywhere :*(*


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 26, 2022)

Banned for that Diva that is somehow more disturbing then @/Hat''s Diva aesthetic


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 26, 2022)

Banned for not being FixedInsanity!


----------



## Yamakillia<3 (Oct 27, 2022)

Banned for having Rebel Gnome collectibles-


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 27, 2022)

Banned for being a new member.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 27, 2022)

Banned for transforming into a deku scrub.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 27, 2022)

Banned for having an enchanted forest aesthetic and not being on team forest spirits


----------



## Neb (Oct 28, 2022)

Banned for having an avatar of a character Sakurai at first thought was too big for Smash Bros.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 31, 2022)

banned for having 0 attack points


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Oct 31, 2022)

Banned for not having the Gastly Egg!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 1, 2022)

Banned for not having any pink collectables


----------



## VernalLapin (Nov 1, 2022)

Banned for *SCREEEEAM*ing too loud in the premises


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 1, 2022)

Banned for not having a centered signature


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 1, 2022)

banned because mama’s fridge looks like a fisher price toy


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 1, 2022)

Banned because Diva looks like she's gonna trip over something in your signature


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned for having collectibles-


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 2, 2022)

Banned because it’s Wednesday!


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (Nov 3, 2022)

Banned because you like Jigglypuff-


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 3, 2022)

Banned for being Jigglypuffist!


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 3, 2022)

banned because how can a marker also be a fully functional microphone


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 3, 2022)

Banned for being microphonist!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Nov 3, 2022)

Banned for making up words!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 3, 2022)

banned for cooking mama


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 3, 2022)

Banned for having candy!


----------



## BrokenSanity (Nov 3, 2022)

Banned for NOT having candy!


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Nov 3, 2022)

Banned for being broken!


----------



## ecstasy (Nov 4, 2022)

banned for saying you thought im 12 in the "what age do you think the user above you is" thread


----------



## Bagelbagon (Nov 9, 2022)

banned for having too many previous usernames


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Nov 9, 2022)

Banned for Diva asserting her dominance. She's intimidating me on so many levels!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 9, 2022)

Banned for being the 515th Shellzilla.  What did you do with the first 514 ones, huh?!?


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 24, 2022)

Banned for not giving me any reason to ban you


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Dec 24, 2022)

Banned for not having any collectibles!


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 24, 2022)

Banned for only having one gift collectible


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 25, 2022)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 4:47 AM)

Banned for joining TBT before NH came out


----------



## Seastar (Tuesday at 6:51 AM)

Banned because I joined before NH too.


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Tuesday at 6:52 AM)

Banned because the cow says “Mooooooooo!”


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 6:53 AM)

Banned for the day you joined tbt lining up with the year


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Tuesday at 8:19 AM)

Banned for having a lot of username changes


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Tuesday at 9:33 AM)

Banned for being a bird cat hybrid!


----------



## VernalLapin (Tuesday at 2:30 PM)

Banned for singing me to sleep and drawing on my face


----------



## Seastar (Tuesday at 2:52 PM)

Banned for not capturing Captain Jigglypuff


----------



## Captain Jigglypuff (Tuesday at 2:58 PM)

Banned for being fresh!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Tuesday at 3:13 PM)

banned for being a captain and not a commander


----------

